# The Sophisticated Selma club!



## luminescence

Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


----------



## luminescence

Some mod shots!


----------



## luminescence

And what I usually stuff in my bag! It's smaller than what I am used to but I love it!!! It looks amazing )

A book, a notebook, a dslr, girly emergency kit, bottle of water, wallet, keys, and my phone (but I'm using it to take pics)!


----------



## Ms.Qi

it looks great on you!


----------



## andreaxabc

It's such a beautiful bag, I can't wait to join the Selma club with a Selma in luggage!

And thanks for all the shots, I like how you covered all the angles and ways to hold this bag


----------



## Cocolo

lovely bag. And nice pictorial.  Congratulations on a great bag.


----------



## luminescence

Ms.Qi said:


> it looks great on you!



Thank you so much! At first I thought it was too small, but I actually think this is the *MOST* someone should probably carry on a daily basis although we all break that "rule" all the time


----------



## luminescence

Cocolo said:


> lovely bag. And nice pictorial.  Congratulations on a great bag.



Thank you so much! It truly is a great bag, very sophisticated, user friendly, and all in a classic, yet slightly edgy shape. Plus, while I generally love soft supple falling over leather, I am glad this is on the saffiano stuctured side! It just goes very well with the bag.


----------



## luminescence

andreaxabc said:


> It's such a beautiful bag, I can't wait to join the Selma club with a Selma in luggage!
> 
> And thanks for all the shots, I like how you covered all the angles and ways to hold this bag



Yes I wanted more angled shots... plus shots of the inside with stuff and thought I would try and deliver! Maybe a video.. next?


----------



## pauii

Looking great! Congrats on that baby. 


Thanks for all the mod shots. Really helpful thread for those who plan to own a Selma someday.


----------



## gracielette

Just gorgeous! We are bag twins


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Great bag.  No Selma here wish I had the pink one.


----------



## qudz104

Dillards and Bloomies have the Selma... I wonder whats taking macys so long to get it!


----------



## handbags4me

qudz104 said:


> Dillards and Bloomies have the Selma... I wonder whats taking macys so long to get it!


My local Macy's just got the Selma in stores on Friday.  Picked one up for 25% off with this weekend's wardrobe sale.  Check with a Macy's store.


----------



## jade

I am loving my Selma!  I debuted it last week at work, and one of my coworkers said (a lates 40s male): "Is that a purse or a laptop bag (I had my computer in it).  That looks really cool!"  

LOL, it was pretty funny, since your average straight male never notices purses.

I got lots od compliments from passerby while I was walking around on my errands. A lot around "that is such an unusual shape, and very elegant looking."

I don't see many Celine bags out in the Bay Area.  Especially not in my city.  Lots of messenger bags, swingpack style crossbodies, and hobos.  Oh and you know the hippie-esque fabric bags made of handmade textiles from Asia or Africa.  I have recently seen a couple in SF.  

I feel like the Selma is pretty well-priced, very understated and sophisticated.  And to top it off, it is really light on it is own!

I am planning a bag clean out, because I have seriously been looking for the perfect black bag for years and I have quite a few pretenders that I am no longer using.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

beautiful bag, she looks great on you.


----------



## isabellecote17

The Selma in black is definitely my next MK purchase!


----------



## tinaaaa

Love the bag on you, looks so elegant! Do you know if the Selma is supposed to maintain its shape or will it get softer the more you use it?


----------



## luminescence

I decided to make a video about it.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3oJWihK7cs

It's a little blurry but hope I can help!!! Everytime I want a handbag I just want an all seeing view of it... so I tried my best to help anyone out there!


----------



## luminescence

I'm not sure! I think it will take a long time before it ever softens... but I don't think it will ever soften into anything smooshy


----------



## chaudoufroid

woohoooo love love love the MK selma!!! &#10084;


----------



## qudz104

handbags4me said:


> My local Macy's just got the Selma in stores on Friday.  Picked one up for 25% off with this weekend's wardrobe sale.  Check with a Macy's store.



hanks for letting me know! ill call my macys and check.. worst come, i hope they get it online by the f+f (in april?)


----------



## missaudrie

Love all the Selma reveals everyones been posting! Posted a pic of the Luggage color in the modeling pics thread, here. Sadly, I returned mine. I loveeee the look of Selma SO much! For some reason though I didn't love it enough for me? I can't explain, lol! 

I'm looking forward to the release of the Selma Crossbody, supposedly part of the MK Summer collection! As seen on Jessica Alba and Willow Smith:
http://www.destinationkors.com/blog/willow-smith


----------



## Jem Jerrica

missaudrie said:


> Love all the Selma reveals everyones been posting! Posted a pic of the Luggage color in the modeling pics thread, here. Sadly, I returned mine. I loveeee the look of Selma SO much! For some reason though I didn't love it enough for me? I can't explain, lol!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the release of the Selma Crossbody, supposedly part of the MK Summer collection! As seen on Jessica Alba and Willow Smith:
> http://www.destinationkors.com/blog/willow-smith



Thank you for posting this pic!  Are my eyes deceiving me, or is this Selma a smaller size?  If so, .


----------



## missaudrie

Jem Jerrica said:


> Thank you for posting this pic!  Are my eyes deceiving me, or is this Selma a smaller size?  If so, .



No problem  yes it's smaller and there's no handles, just a strap!


----------



## jade

^ That is so cute.


----------



## Wolfdog

Good pics and interesting review there luminescence, both here and on YouTube.

I've been appointed to find a source for the Michael Kors '_Selma_'; my sister _really_ wants it.

Sister (litigation solicitor) says she is 'unable to wait' until her next USA trip in September so I guess she will just have to pay the extra premium of UK prices.  (It's available in Harrods but I'm going to begin looking if there are any alternatives.) 

I don't mind her treating herself occasionally, especially when it's for superb quality, appealing design, and an item which she'll have daily use from for some years.


----------



## qudz104

the mini selma is so cute!! however, im reading that the fill sized one isnt *that* big so i think the mini wouldnt be enough for me at all.


----------



## andreaxabc

Thought I'd add to this thread since I'm now part of this Selma club 

Bought the bag in tan from Bloomingdales but didn't like it so I returned it and got the luggage one I had my eye on!

Tan vs Luggage











Sorry about the lighting, but the luggage is actually much darker than the tan one that I had originally and I couldn't be happier with my new luggage Selma!


----------



## qudz104

alright... i bought the Coach colorblock candace today!! im not sure if i should keep it and forget about the Selma... or return it and wait on the Selma? i like both bags tremendously but i can only get one. the Selma id want would be the luggage or the navy.. and the Coach candace i bought today is navy, luggage and coral.

im so confused!


----------



## donnaoh

qudz104 said:


> alright... i bought the Coach colorblock candace today!! im not sure if i should keep it and forget about the Selma... or return it and wait on the Selma? i like both bags tremendously but i can only get one. the Selma id want would be the luggage or the navy.. and the Coach candace i bought today is navy, luggage and coral.
> 
> im so confused!


I'd be confused too!  I love Selma in Navy and Zinnia but I love Candace because the short handles are long enough for shoulder wear which I am more partial to...oh so many decisions to make!...


----------



## qudz104

donnaoh said:


> I'd be confused too!  I love Selma in Navy and Zinnia but I love Candace because the short handles are long enough for shoulder wear which I am more partial to...oh so many decisions to make!...



Youre so right about the handles fitting over the shoulder, even with a thick winter coat! i hate having to pick only one.


----------



## erinrose

I got this amazing bag in vanilla (off white) yesterday I love it! I am a little worried about color transfer tho, what do you think of this in off white?


----------



## andreaxabc

erinrose said:


> I got this amazing bag in vanilla (off white) yesterday I love it! I am a little worried about color transfer tho, what do you think of this in off white?



I would invest in the MK leather cleaner/conditioner and rain and stain repellent 

Looks like a lot of people in this forum use it on their vanilla bags and they're holding up, I actually bought the MK cleaner and rain and stain repellent for this bag and ended up using it on all of my other bags and boots and so far so good, not hard to use and no damage on the leather.


----------



## Dee.

andreaxabc said:


> Thought I'd add to this thread since I'm now part of this Selma club
> 
> Bought the bag in tan from Bloomingdales but didn't like it so I returned it and got the luggage one I had my eye on!
> 
> Tan vs Luggage
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2lxz0a1.jpg
> http://i48.tinypic.com/29opulg.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the lighting, but the luggage is actually much darker than the tan one that I had originally and I couldn't be happier with my new luggage Selma!



Gorgeous!! Congrats 
Was the tan slightly yellow? I am debating between tan and luggage too!
Tan seems yellow to me, and luggage is kinda close to my skin tone :'[


----------



## andreaxabc

Dee. said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats
> Was the tan slightly yellow? I am debating between tan and luggage too!
> Tan seems yellow to me, and luggage is kinda close to my skin tone :'[



Thanks 

The tan was slightly yellow depending on the light but definitely was more "golden" and the luggage is much darker and true to MK luggage color. I think the tan is a really nice beige color for the spring/summer but I liked the luggage more because the color seemed a lot richer.

Good luck choosing the right color for you!


----------



## Headlighted

I'm in with the black! I also have the citrus wallet and cadet zip pouch. I've never really paid much attention to MK but Coach has just been so disappointing to me lately. I'm using it as a bag for myself and my boys, works beautifully for shorter trips and the long strap stays on my shoulder.


----------



## Pearls and bags

I went to the store yesterday and I was a bit disappointed, cause I thought it was too small... I love the saffiano leather though!


----------



## meandanitoo

I was in Nordstrom on Friday and fell in love with the green...but then went to Lord and Taylor's online store and saw the tan and am having a serious debate about which color to get..The yellow and the pink are calling my name too....Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## donnaoh

I examined the Zinnia colour and it was not the shade of pink that was on my computer screen. I was hoping for darker pink...


----------



## erinrose

Does anyone know if the selma is a part of the permenant collection or if it is a seasonal piece? I got one in vanilla which I love but I´d really like one in navy or black too now, so not sure how long I should wait to get it. Anyone know?



Headlighted said:


> I'm in with the black! I also have the citrus wallet and cadet zip pouch. I've never really paid much attention to MK but Coach has just been so disappointing to me lately. I'm using it as a bag for myself and my boys, works beautifully for shorter trips and the long strap stays on my shoulder.


 
Congrats on your bag, it´s gorgeous!



meandanitoo said:


> I was in Nordstrom on Friday and fell in love with the green...but then went to Lord and Taylor's online store and saw the tan and am having a serious debate about which color to get..The yellow and the pink are calling my name too....Decisions, Decisions....


 
It´s so hard, there are so many to choose from! I´d like one in every color


----------



## goddessofkrw

Pearls and bags said:


> I went to the store yesterday and I was a bit disappointed, cause I thought it was too small... I love the saffiano leather though!


 
I had the same thought.  If it was a bit bigger, I would definately get it.


----------



## luminescence

Ok, I have issues ! The day after I bought my Selma I went to Macy's and saw the cadet color and my jaw literally must of DROPPED! It looks gorgeous and it was perfect!!! I came home, could NOT stop thinking about that color, returned my unused navy color and bought it. So here is my new lovely cadet beauty!


----------



## erinrose

luminescence said:


> Ok, I have issues ! The day after I bought my Selma I went to Macy's and saw the cadet color and my jaw literally must of DROPPED! It looks gorgeous and it was perfect!!! I came home, could NOT stop thinking about that color, returned my unused navy color and bought it. So here is my new lovely cadet beauty!


 
That color is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## luminescence

THank you! Plus with Macy's VIP sale, it was 20% off, WOO!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

meandanitoo said:


> I was in Nordstrom on Friday and fell in love with the green...but then went to Lord and Taylor's online store and saw the tan and am having a serious debate about which color to get..The yellow and the pink are calling my name too....Decisions, Decisions....



So glad I read your post!  I was beginning to think that I was the only one who loves the Palm green color.  I love this color!!!  I was afraid that it might be too bright to use day to day (I don't change bags all that often), but I like this color so much that I just don't care.


----------



## Thehandbaglover

qudz104 said:


> alright... i bought the Coach colorblock candace today!! im not sure if i should keep it and forget about the Selma... or return it and wait on the Selma? i like both bags tremendously but i can only get one. the Selma id want would be the luggage or the navy.. and the Coach candace i bought today is navy, luggage and coral.
> 
> im so confused!


 
I had the same doubt!! but I really wanted the Candace in ultra violet and they don't have this color anymore. So I`ll probably get the Selma in luggage since I don't have any brown bag. Both bags are so adorable but since you got the Candace, save slowly and get the Selma later because I believe they will keep this bag for a long time


----------



## Thehandbaglover

Jem Jerrica said:


> So glad I read your post!  I was beginning to think that I was the only one who loves the Palm green color.  I love this color!!!  I was afraid that it might be too bright to use day to day (I don't change bags all that often), but I like this color so much that I just don't care.


 
If you love it go for it girl! I have a MbMJ hillier hobo in fresh grass (wich is a super bright green) and I love it! You might get tired of the color maybe more often than a "normal" color but i tent to rotate my bags every 2 weeks so I dont get bored lol.... hope I can help!


----------



## Thehandbaglover

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


 
I saw your video on youtube! I like waching videos before I decide to buy something and I am obsessed with this bag... The videos for me are the best way o get to know better the bags I love lol
Want the luggage one!  Great purchase!


----------



## luminescence

Thehandbaglover said:


> I saw your video on youtube! I like waching videos before I decide to buy something and I am obsessed with this bag... The videos for me are the best way o get to know better the bags I love lol
> Want the luggage one!  Great purchase!



Thanks!!! Yeah I always try and video the bags I want before I get them haha! The luggage is a gorgeous color!!! You will not be disappointed


----------



## glitteredsequin

Hi!

Loving all the Selma's colours but I'm torn amongst Cadet, Vanilla and Citrus!! Anyone own a Citrus or Vanilla? Care to share pics and reviews? 

Any good deals to buy online?? Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## ~Angela~

I'm in! I had originally purchased the black but couldn't get my mind off of the tan. The bag is so structured and being black, I didn't feel like I would transition it into the hot summer months, so the tan will be perfect all year round!


----------



## erinrose

glitteredsequin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Loving all the Selma's colours but I'm torn amongst Cadet, Vanilla and Citrus!! Anyone own a Citrus or Vanilla? Care to share pics and reviews?
> 
> Any good deals to buy online?? Thanks in advance ladies!


 
I have vanilla and really love it! It´s such a nice off white! I have not used it yet so can´t say how it will hold up as far as color transfer and dirt but so far I love it, I think it will be so fresh looking for spring and summer! If you get it just be careful not to use it with colored denim  



~Angela~ said:


> I'm in! I had originally purchased the black but couldn't get my mind off of the tan. The bag is so structured and being black, I didn't feel like I would transition it into the hot summer months, so the tan will be perfect all year round!


 
It´s so pretty, such a nice shade! Congrats!


----------



## panduhbear

~Angela~ said:


> I'm in! I had originally purchased the black but couldn't get my mind off of the tan. The bag is so structured and being black, I didn't feel like I would transition it into the hot summer months, so the tan will be perfect all year round!


Gorgeous! Did you pick it up at macys? I'm trying to figure out if this bag is only avail at department stores


----------



## erinrose

Just found this pic of Ashley Green with the Selma! Anyone can tell what color it is?


----------



## panduhbear

erinrose said:


> Just found this pic of Ashley Green with the Selma! Anyone can tell what color it is?


is it the vanilla under strange lighting or did she get a bag that will be released later?


----------



## ~Angela~

panduhbear said:


> Gorgeous! Did you pick it up at macys? I'm trying to figure out if this bag is only avail at department stores


Yes, I did pick it up at Macy's.


----------



## Loulou921

I thought the palm green was my favorite, but it is gorgeous in tan!


----------



## jade

erinrose said:


> Just found this pic of Ashley Green with the Selma! Anyone can tell what color it is?





panduhbear said:


> is it the vanilla under strange lighting or did she get a bag that will be released later?



I thought I saw a pic of a pre-release light grey somewhere. I think that is what it is.


----------



## missmoimoi

erinrose said:


> Just found this pic of Ashley Green with the Selma! Anyone can tell what color it is?



Yes, it looks like dove grey!  Boy, I would love to have this bag in 5 or 6 colours but could narrow it down to 3. What if he does tricolor or 2 tone Selma's?  Yikes!!!


----------



## megcurry

missmoimoi said:


> YWhat if he does tricolor or 2 tone Selma's?  Yikes!!!



Well...looks like we have a 2 tone white and black Selma in the April Marie Claire magazine on page 152.  "Wings" and handles are black, rest white.  Can't see the view of the zipper area.  

Have not seen them for sale yet on any of the internet sites.....yet.


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT

I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.


----------



## luminescence

SimpleBeautyYT said:


> I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.


  OMG!!!  I wish I could justify more Selma's... but I'll vicariously through phootos


----------



## jade

luminescence said:


> OMG!!!  I wish I could justife. :y more Selma's... but I'll vicariously through phootos



Same here


----------



## MaryEleonore

SimpleBeautyYT said:


> I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.


 
Yay! I think I need to buy a pink Selma in additional to my palm green one  Fantastic colour!


----------



## missmoimoi

Gee, I'm not supposed to collect handbags anymore but the Selma is such a no brainer!  When the Coach Candace came out, I thought I would have to collect those but now I'm glad I waited.  I honestly like the MK Selma better.  Can't wait to join Selma Club


----------



## panduhbear

Got the Black Selma today soooo happpppyyyy! All the MK stores in my area said they were sold out of black but saw this beauty at Holt Renfrew. I like to think it was fate 
Holt Renfrew also had the selma bag in a gorgeous ORANGE that I did not see at MK boutiques which really tempted me but decided that black was the most practical one (to start with )


----------



## andreaxabc

Loving all of the Selma pictures in here! So great to see others have/adore this bag too


----------



## glitteredsequin

SimpleBeautyYT said:


> I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.


 

Gorgeous! I just ordered the Citrus Selma! Anxiously waiting for its arrival!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

LOVE the selma! i want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

missmoimoi said:


> Gee, I'm not supposed to collect handbags anymore but the Selma is such a no brainer!  When the Coach Candace came out, I thought I would have to collect those but now I'm glad I waited.  I honestly like the MK Selma better.  Can't wait to join Selma Club



I wanted the Coach Candace, too... until I saw pictures of how it slouches over time.  I know lots of people are fans of the slouchy look on that bag, but I am not one of them.

The Selma has such a crisp silhouette; I can't take my mind off this bag!  Because of the saffiano leather, it should hold its shape much better over time.  

I am loving everyone's pictures!!


----------



## bloodyxcape

can't tell you how much i've been keeping my eye on this bag. WANT. SO. BAD. keep the pics coming ppl!



panduhbear said:


> Got the Black Selma today soooo happpppyyyy! All the MK stores in my area said they were sold out of black but saw this beauty at Holt Renfrew. I like to think it was fate
> Holt Renfrew also had the selma bag in a gorgeous ORANGE that I did not see at MK boutiques which really tempted me but decided that black was the most practical one (to start with )


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Wow I haven't seen anything interesting from MK for a while but this is such a beauty.. anyone know where that greyish color can be purchased?


----------



## fieldsinspring

SimpleBeautyYT said:


> I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.



Love it  I've been eyeing this bag. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Got my new Selma yesterday! I was torn between colors.. wasn't sure if I should go with palm or navy. I decided on navy because its versatile and will go with every outfit every season!


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT

fieldsinspring said:


> Love it  I've been eyeing this bag. Where did you purchase it?



Thanks!I ordered it online from Neiman Marcus


----------



## legaldiva

Great thread!  I love all the bright colors for such a classic looking bag.

I have my eye on the version in orange.


----------



## handbags4me

Some of you have asked about the color difference between the "Navy" and the "Cadet" Selma.  Here are some pictures that show the difference between the two and as compared to my black Tory Burch Robinson double zip.  The Navy is a dark navy and Cadet is more of a cobalt blue.  I was trying to decide between the two but ultimately kept the Cadet and returned Navy since I have several navy bags already.  Enjoy!


----------



## lillywillowbug

^ great pics of the two blue shades! I just exchanged my black selma for the cadet selma. I wasn't in love with the black one when I got it and went to return it at Macy's and saw the cadet version. It was such a nice blue, I couldn't pass it up. It'll be a nice pop to my usual black clothing.


----------



## BonBonz

Kate Mara with a grey?? Selma. I want this color!


----------



## andreaxabc

Oooh! I love that gray one, it's so pretty.


----------



## smith2315

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


Hi,

May i know what color is this ? is it cadec ? I am about to buy but still not sure which want i shud buy, its between black and cadec. thank u


----------



## MiaBorsa

smith2315 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May i know what color is this ? is it cadec ? I am about to buy but still not sure which want i shud buy, its between black and cadec. thank u



That is NAVY.  This is the cadet blue...

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...818-the-sophisticated-selma-club-img_1079.jpg


----------



## kings_20

BonBonz said:


> Kate Mara with a grey?? Selma. I want this color!


 
That looks like pearl gray.  I have it in the Jet Set zipped tote.


----------



## MJDaisy

has anyone been able to score a discount code on one of these or should i bet on paying full price?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's has frequent sales that you can use on this. If you don't want to wait, zappos has it in most colors with free shipping and no tax which can save a bit. 




MJDaisy said:


> has anyone been able to score a discount code on one of these or should i bet on paying full price?


----------



## erinrose

Does it make sense buying the selma in two colors? I got the vanilla which I adore from the moon and back and would love to have a black one too, but I´m not sure I should get two of the same. Any thoughts?


----------



## panduhbear

erinrose said:


> Does it make sense buying the selma in two colors? I got the vanilla which I adore from the moon and back and would love to have a black one too, but I´m not sure I should get two of the same. Any thoughts?


Well if they're different colors they're not really the sameee. I say go for it!!! :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## Maice

I agree with Panduhbear! 

Here's my black Selma - such a lovely find!


----------



## erinrose

panduhbear said:


> Well if they're different colors they're not really the sameee. I say go for it!!! :giggles::giggles::giggles:


 


Maice said:


> I agree with Panduhbear!
> 
> Here's my black Selma - such a lovely find!


 
Thanks guys, it was just what I wanted to hear! 

*Maice *You look great with the selma!


----------



## gottabagit

Michael kors definitely hit it out of the park with the Selma. It is absolutely gorgeous. I just got it in navy for my birthday.  This is my only Michael Kors since I had given away all my MK pieces. But when I considered that for the price of my Prada Saffiano tote I could purchase 4 MK Selmas it was a no brainer.


----------



## Maice

erinrose said:


> Thanks guys, it was just what I wanted to hear!
> 
> *Maice *You look great with the selma!


THANKS, *erinrose*!


----------



## sengsouline

Does this only come in one size?


----------



## panduhbear

sengsouline said:


> Does this only come in one size?


atm yes. it appears a mini will be coming out in upcoming seasons though


----------



## qudz104

Gosh, im SO bummed that Macys didnt get any colors i want! I could get black, but i really dont need another black bag. Id rather get navy, luggage or even pink. Im sad now.


----------



## JIWUN

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


really good on you congrats!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Has anyone seen the medium size on the website for preorder? I hope they come out with more colors too. They have the crossbody style on there now too. Trying really hard not to order the medium in white/black.


----------



## panduhbear

lillywillowbug said:


> Has anyone seen the medium size on the website for preorder? I hope they come out with more colors too. They have the crossbody style on there now too. Trying really hard not to order the medium in white/black.


wow! and two tones too!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I went to the MK store today to exchange my selma and they had the new ones that have studs that are larger than the current large. A little better size for my preference but I like the look of the one they have out currently and without the studs. It was also almost $100 more.


----------



## Tammycat

I live in Japan and I purchased Selma too!
My English is not good at all, but I wanna join this club&#128516;

Here in Japan, there is smaller size of Selma in MK store.
(of course there's the large one, too.)
Since I am not tall, small(medium?) Selma is good for me, I think. 
Best of all, smaller size is almost $100 cheaper than large one. 

I was torn between black and white, and I got both!


These are my Selma's. I love her so much!&#128516;


----------



## lillywillowbug

Tammycat said:


> I live in Japan and I purchased Selma too!
> My English is not good at all, but I wanna join this club&#128516;
> 
> Here in Japan, there is smaller size of Selma in MK store.
> (of course there's the large one, too.)
> Since I am not tall, small(medium?) Selma is good for me, I think.
> Best of all, smaller size is almost $100 cheaper than large one.
> 
> I was torn between black and white, and I got both!
> View attachment 2126895
> 
> These are my Selma's. I love her so much!&#128516;



Could you do any mod shots? Would love to see the medium size.


----------



## PinkPeonies

lillywillowbug said:


> Has anyone seen the medium size on the website for preorder? I hope they come out with more colors too. They have the crossbody style on there now too. Trying really hard not to order the medium in white/black.



I'm dying for the neon pink Crossbody. I went in to the boutique today and asked what other colours they would come in and the SA told me it would come out in all the colours that the larger one did. I hope she's right. I put my name down for a yellow and neon-pink. 

I'm not that familiar with Michael Kors and honestly, this is the only style of his that's really made me notice the brand. I wanted to ask, how many sizes of the Selma are there? 

I bought the Zinnia recently but I'm getting confused with some referring to sizes as large, medium and the small cross body.


----------



## Tammycat

lillywillowbug said:


> Could you do any mod shots? Would love to see the medium size.



Here are some mod shots and info.






Maybe this is not enough to carry something big like a notebook.
In large one, there are "one zip and four open pockets," this medium size has one zip and two open pockets.

And unluckily, we can't buy pink and green in medium size here in Japan.
(there's only large Selmas in pink and green.)


I'm sorry I'm in the restroom of my office.
I hope you could see how small it is...


----------



## gottabagit

I hope this size comes to the US. It's cute!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Tammycat said:


> Here are some mod shots and info.
> View attachment 2126952
> 
> View attachment 2126953
> 
> View attachment 2126955
> 
> Maybe this is not enough to carry something big like a notebook.
> In large one, there are "one zip and four open pockets," this medium size has one zip and two open pockets.
> 
> And unluckily, we can't buy pink and green in medium size here in Japan.
> (there's only large Selmas in pink and green.)
> View attachment 2126973
> 
> I'm sorry I'm in the restroom of my office.
> I hope you could see how small it is...



Thanks for the mod shots!! I really like this size.


----------



## lillywillowbug

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm dying for the neon pink Crossbody. I went in to the boutique today and asked what other colours they would come in and the SA told me it would come out in all the colours that the larger one did. I hope she's right. I put my name down for a yellow and neon-pink.
> 
> I'm not that familiar with Michael Kors and honestly, this is the only style of his that's really made me notice the brand. I wanted to ask, how many sizes of the Selma are there?
> 
> I bought the Zinnia recently but I'm getting confused with some referring to sizes as large, medium and the small cross body.



From what I've seen on the website, there's the large size that's currently available. Then there's a medium size that's available for pre-order and the crossbody that doesn't have handles. Maybe others can give more info for you.


----------



## PinkPeonies

lillywillowbug said:


> From what I've seen on the website, there's the large size that's currently available. Then there's a medium size that's available for pre-order and the crossbody that doesn't have handles. Maybe others can give more info for you.



Thank you.

So it's safe to say that I have the large then? Ill have to measure mine and compare it to what's on the website.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size. 

I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.  

Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".


----------



## smileglu

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164



OMG!!! I love this Selma color and you look so good wearing it!!  Hmm, this is making me think now if I should get the Zinnia too (should be receiving the Navy next week).


----------



## MJDaisy

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164




OMG i love this color. so phenomenal.


----------



## Tammycat

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164




It looks great on you and you look great with her!!
Also the color is perfect 

I really love my medium Selma, but I realized that the large size is better as a "everyday bag."
This is not so roomy so that I bring one more bag with me sometimes.


----------



## fieldsinspring

This bag is made for you! Love the color with the outfit. I just got this same one and I LOVE the bag. I'm 5'10" so I'm still on the fence if it looks big enough on me.... 





PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164


----------



## lillywillowbug

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164



Your selma looks great on you!


----------



## Tammycat

Has anyone pre-ordered new Selmas?
'Medium Selma' and 'medium Selma Messenger.' They are cool!
The 2-tone color looks good&#128515;


----------



## kings_20

The Selma in Zinnia is HOT!!  Love it.


----------



## ctsarah

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164


What a beautiful bag - and you wear her so well!  I always appreciate the 5' modeling shots since I am also 5' tall!  I'm contemplating a Selma in citrus -- has anyone seen this color in person?


----------



## pauii

Tammycat said:


> Here are some mod shots and info.
> View attachment 2126952
> 
> View attachment 2126953
> 
> View attachment 2126955
> 
> Maybe this is not enough to carry something big like a notebook.
> In large one, there are "one zip and four open pockets," this medium size has one zip and two open pockets.
> 
> And unluckily, we can't buy pink and green in medium size here in Japan.
> (there's only large Selmas in pink and green.)
> View attachment 2126973
> 
> I'm sorry I'm in the restroom of my office.
> I hope you could see how small it is...



This is beautiful! )


----------



## Meylei

fieldsinspring said:


> Macy's has frequent sales that you can use on this. If you don't want to wait, zappos has it in most colors with free shipping and no tax which can save a bit.



 Just to clarify, Zappos does charge a sales tax,however certain states are exempt. You can refer to http://www.zappos.com/general-questions#tax for more details regarding this.


----------



## Meylei

MJDaisy said:


> has anyone been able to score a discount code on one of these or should i bet on paying full price?


Macys will be having their "friends and family" sale coming up April 24th-29th with the pre-sale starting April 15th. I'm not 100% sure on how much of a discount they will offer but generally it's between 10-25%. With certain exclusions.


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's good to know. Still only 9 states are charged, the majority are tax free-- bonus!  





Meylei said:


> Just to clarify, Zappos does charge a sales tax,however certain states are exempt. You can refer to http://www.zappos.com/general-questions#tax for more details regarding this.


----------



## Chrissie82

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164



Wow it looks gorgeous on you! 
I have the same color, just opened the package. I was a little nervous, because I thought I would never buy a michael kors. I have LV, Balenciaga and a Proenza. BUT I LoVE THIS BAG. Its beautiful and so well made!


----------



## MJDaisy

Meylei said:


> Macys will be having their "friends and family" sale coming up April 24th-29th with the pre-sale starting April 15th. I'm not 100% sure on how much of a discount they will offer but generally it's between 10-25%. With certain exclusions.



thanks for the tip! is there any way to get included in the presale? or do you have to be invited? i don't shop at macy's often so not sure of their policies. thanks again!


----------



## oneyhay

Just got my Selma in Zinnia last week, but forgot to post here! It's so pretty and perfect for spring/summer & every spring/summer to come. I hope New England weather warms up enough so I can finally bring it out.


----------



## dianna06

MJDaisy said:


> thanks for the tip! is there any way to get included in the presale? or do you have to be invited? i don't shop at macy's often so not sure of their policies. thanks again!


For the presale you can purchase your handbag and then Macy's will give you a date that you can pick-up your purchase which I don't mind because you do save a lot of money  Also you don't have to get invited in order to be in the presale and the only requirement is that you make the purchase in store.


----------



## Meylei

MJDaisy said:


> thanks for the tip! is there any way to get included in the presale? or do you have to be invited? i don't shop at macy's often so not sure of their policies. thanks again!



Not really. I worked there seasonally for Christmas time for the discount and maintained friendships with some of the employee's so I found out through them.  There is no invitation required you can simply visit your local macys and tell them you want to pre-order the bag for their friends and family sale and check if you'll get a discount on it. I couldn't wait and decided to buy the selma bag from bloomingdales today because they are having their own "friends and family sale" 20% off until Sunday April 7th. It says the bag is out of stock online but I was able to place my order over the phone and fortunately for me no tax or shipping fees.


----------



## glitteredsequin

I just received my Selma in Citrus!! Was debating between Vanilla and this before purchasing. But I'm glad that I got this. So in love with it


----------



## ctsarah

glitteredsequin said:


> I just received my Selma in Citrus!! Was debating between Vanilla and this before purchasing. But I'm glad that I got this. So in love with it


Such a beautiful color in the Selma!  Congrats!


----------



## Cherry1

My Selma satchel in color Tan, Great bag!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag in the color, pink


----------



## lillywillowbug

I went to the Palo Alto Michael Kors store to see if they had the medium or crossbody selmas and they were completely clueless. They kept insisting that the "large" Selma that's $358 is the smaller size and that there won't be any smaller sizes coming out and just a bigger size with studs. I told them i saw it on the MK website and they're available for pre-order. I guess I'll just have to order online sight unseen.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I really can't wait to join this club. Tuesday feels like 1000 years from now! (sigh)


----------



## Belle79

I am dying for the medium size to come out - it would be the perfect bag for me! I hope it will come in all the same colors that the large does....they have it on the MK website for pre-order but only in colorblock versions. I want it in black and luggage!

Edit - I just called the MK store near me and she said they are getting their next floorset on April 22nd and that the medium size will probably be included in that.  SO excited.


----------



## panduhbear

Cherry1 said:


> My Selma satchel in color Tan, Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130536


the tan looks lovely


----------



## lillywillowbug

dangerouscurves said:


> I really can't wait to join this club. Tuesday feels like 1000 years from now! (sigh)



Did you end up getting the navy?


----------



## lillywillowbug

Belle79 said:


> I am dying for the medium size to come out - it would be the perfect bag for me! I hope it will come in all the same colors that the large does....they have it on the MK website for pre-order but only in colorblock versions. I want it in black and luggage!
> 
> Edit - I just called the MK store near me and she said they are getting their next floorset on April 22nd and that the medium size will probably be included in that.  SO excited.



I'm looking forward to the medium size too! I have the large right now and sometimes I feel like it's a little bulky because it's so structured. But I still love it.


----------



## Tammycat

Every single pic in this thread is soooo beautiful!
completely fell in love with Selma.
 I want to buy every color of her...
This is not so expensive, but it looks so expensive. It's wonderful


----------



## dangerouscurves

lillywillowbug said:


> Did you end up getting the navy?


 
I decided to get the navy. I have reserved the bag and it will be here!!!!


----------



## Belle79

Tammycat said:


> Here are some mod shots and info.
> View attachment 2126952
> 
> View attachment 2126953
> 
> View attachment 2126955
> 
> Maybe this is not enough to carry something big like a notebook.
> In large one, there are "one zip and four open pockets," this medium size has one zip and two open pockets.
> 
> And unluckily, we can't buy pink and green in medium size here in Japan.
> (there's only large Selmas in pink and green.)
> View attachment 2126973
> 
> I'm sorry I'm in the restroom of my office.
> I hope you could see how small it is...


 
I keep coming back to look at your pics until the medium size is available here


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm still lusting over this bag like crazy!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Just odered the cadet (blue) color on Zappos!!! So excited for it to get here. My b-day is Saturday and my mom told me to order it from her if that's what I wanted for a present. So excited!! First ever Michael Kors purchase (other than watches). This bag is just a stunner to me.


----------



## erinrose

Anyone know when the mini selma might be released? It would look so nice in yellow!


----------



## Belle79

erinrose said:


> Anyone know when the mini selma might be released? It would look so nice in yellow!



The website says it will ship no later than 5/7 so hopefully by then it will be available to order, and in more colors!


----------



## Tammycat

Belle79 said:


> I keep coming back to look at your pics until the medium size is available here



Glad to be of some help&#128522;
I hope that you can get the bag soon!


----------



## MJackie

Hi all!! I purchased a Selma today in Luggage and I am in love!

I want to add that the salesgirl at my local MK Boutique (Somerset Collection) informed me about something I was unaware of. She told me that all boutiques have a separate buy from the MK website, as well as the various stores that carry MK bags, hence why certain colors are only available in certain places. She didn't even know that the Selma was offered in so many different colors (They only had Luggage, Optic White, Citrus and Zinnia at this store.) 

She did however show me a shipment they received on Friday which included to XL Selmas in black and a teal color that had studding on them, and those were $428


----------



## Meylei

I saw these pictures on instagram of the new studded selma satchel.


----------



## Belle79

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Just odered the cadet (blue) color on Zappos!!! So excited for it to get here. My b-day is Saturday and my mom told me to order it from her if that's what I wanted for a present. So excited!! First ever Michael Kors purchase (other than watches). This bag is just a stunner to me.


 
Will you post pics when she arrives??


----------



## qudz104

Meylei said:


> I saw these pictures on instagram of the new studded selma satchel.



This size is great! I wonder if its available without the studding though.


----------



## Dior.

Made a straight to the point review video for those who are still on the fence of purchasing the Selma bag. I personally love it and the size! Not too big, not too small!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR02WYt5Zok


----------



## fieldsinspring

As far as I know, at least now it is not. When I returned my selma for being too small they had just received the bigger studded- mine only has the teal color and black. It was a nice size- the studs aren't bad but I like the simple look of the original. Still better than the hamilton w al the studs, at least for me. 




qudz104 said:


> This size is great! I wonder if its available without the studding though.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Belle79 said:


> Will you post pics when she arrives??


of course! I'm VERY interested to see how the color looks in person b/c I've seen a ton of different pics showing the color and they all look different!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm IN!!!! I just got this bag in Navy today and I'm in love!!! I know that this bag follows the trend introduced by Celine Luggage but I prefer the shape of MK Selma.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Belle79

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm IN!!!! I just got this bag in Navy today and I'm in love!!! I know that this bag follows the trend introduced by Celine Luggage but I prefer the shape of MK Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## nicole_201012

is there a difference between the "neon pink" that is on the MK website and the zinnia shade of pink that i see on NM...? it looks so much darker on NM website...?

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...2&ecid=MKCIGoogleProductAds&ncx=n&uEm=%%CSE%%

VS

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...s&ci_sku=prod153910365skuZINNAPINK&ci_gpa=pla

has anyone been able to see these both in person and can make some kind of comparison?? TIA


----------



## dangerouscurves

Belle79 said:


> Beautiful!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I haven't seen them both irl and the hot pink on MK say pre order. I will say on their screen it makes the zinnia look much darker and mellow and its really a hot pink. I can't imagine the hot pink being much less than neon. 




nicole_201012 said:


> is there a difference between the "neon pink" that is on the MK website and the zinnia shade of pink that i see on NM...? it looks so much darker on NM website...?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...2&ecid=MKCIGoogleProductAds&ncx=n&uEm=%%CSE%%
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...s&ci_sku=prod153910365skuZINNAPINK&ci_gpa=pla
> 
> has anyone been able to see these both in person and can make some kind of comparison?? TIA


----------



## bellagem

Meylei said:


> I saw these pictures on instagram of the new studded selma satchel.


OMG I DIE! I see my next purchase. Ah I love the teal studded Selma!!!


----------



## panduhbear

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm IN!!!! I just got this bag in Navy today and I'm in love!!! I know that this bag follows the trend introduced by Celine Luggage but I prefer the shape of MK Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


omg love the charm may I ask where you got it?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I didn't know how I felt when I first saw these.. liked the size but I would prefer one single wing on each side. After returning the large selma and now feeling like the saffiano large hamilton is beautiful but large and heavy, I'm thinking this might be the bag for me. So far my store only has black and teal, one teal left. Just put it on hold. 




bellagem said:


> OMG I DIE! I see my next purchase. Ah I love the teal studded Selma!!!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Just got my black selma at The Lord and taylor friends & family presale. .... Saturday seems so far away right now.  Do you ladies think it will be a good bag to take on my cruise in may?!


----------



## rubycat

Bostonbean84 said:


> Just got my black selma at The Lord and taylor friends & family presale. .... Saturday seems so far away right now.  Do you ladies think it will be a good bag to take on my cruise in may?!



I would go with something a bit smaller, onboard you really don't need a handbag, just a small clutch for formal nights. For shore excursions I took my uptown Astor.  I was able to crossbody it, and I only carried my passport, ship id, and a tiny bit of cash(I was paranoid as there had been a robbery the cruise before us).  Have fun!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

panduhbear said:


> omg love the charm may I ask where you got it?


 
Thank you!! I got it from a small handbag shop here in Bonn, Germany


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Belle79 said:


> Will you post pics when she arrives??


Received my lovely MK bag today and I'm in love!! It's a heavy one, though! I don't mind, b/c my bags are always on the heavier side since I carry a lot of stuff (including a ipad mini). Anyway, my b-day is Saturday so I let my mom took it back with her and I'm going to "unwrap" it on Saturday! Will post pics this weekend!!


----------



## Belle79

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Received my lovely MK bag today and I'm in love!! It's a heavy one, though! I don't mind, b/c my bags are always on the heavier side since I carry a lot of stuff (including a ipad mini). Anyway, my b-day is Saturday so I let my mom took it back with her and I'm going to "unwrap" it on Saturday! Will post pics this weekend!!


 
Congrats!  Looking forward to your pics.  I am counting down the days until the medium size comes out ush:


----------



## Cherry1

Received my Selma satchel today in black


----------



## Hatfield1313

Soooo tempted to get one but so worried I'll hate how structured it is....


----------



## fieldsinspring

I LOVE structure and it was even a bit much for me to get used to 





Hatfield1313 said:


> Soooo tempted to get one but so worried I'll hate how structured it is....


----------



## erinrose

Hatfield1313 said:


> Soooo tempted to get one but so worried I'll hate how structured it is....


 


fieldsinspring said:


> I LOVE structure and it was even a bit much for me to get used to


 
I agree, it is the most structured bag I own, and I´m used to the very structured/boxy Chanel flaps. I think you get used to it though after carrying it for a couple of times.


----------



## ctsarah

Loving all the reveal and mod pics everyone has been posting!  I ordered my Selma in cadet yesterday through the Macy's Friends & Family Sale....sadly can't pick her up until 4/24!  It will be worth the wait though!


----------



## nicole_201012

Belle79 said:


> Congrats!  Looking forward to your pics.  I am counting down the days until the medium size comes out ush:


do you know when exactly the mediums come out? 
i want a medium selma in neon pink (but preferably not with the black color blocking as seen on the MK website)...


----------



## Cherry1

On MK website, May 7th.


----------



## Meylei

Bostonbean84 said:


> Just got my black selma at The Lord and taylor friends & family presale. .... Saturday seems so far away right now.  Do you ladies think it will be a good bag to take on my cruise in may?!





Congrats on your new purchase! I agree with rubycat! I would definitely consider a smaller crossbody bag especially if you wont carry too much while on board or off. Then again I wouldn't be able to contain my excitement at having a new bag while going on a cruise! lol


----------



## Meylei

ctsarah said:


> Loving all the reveal and mod pics everyone has been posting!  I ordered my Selma in cadet yesterday through the Macy's Friends & Family Sale....sadly can't pick her up until 4/24!  It will be worth the wait though!



How much of a discount did you get? Please share!


----------



## Masteryoda

Meylei said:


> I saw these pictures on instagram of the new studded selma satchel.



I love the studded look especially teal but omg I can't imagine how heavy that bag would b after lugging it around in crook of arm or handheld all day! The straps r def not long enough judging by the pic to b able to b carried on the shoulder...IMO it needs a longer shoulder strap due to its size. Like the Tanner Tote from Coach. 

The other Selma is a great size for a handheld bag tho.


----------



## Masteryoda

Oh my bad it comes with a longer strap too which is nice. But it would def cut into my shoulder w such a heavy bag. I luv the studs and the look but idk! It would look great for my height but heavy.

I'm curious to see reviews!!!


----------



## Belle79

Cherry1 said:


> On MK website, May 7th.


 
Are you referring to the Medium size? That date is confirmed??


----------



## machihazel

luminescence said:


> Some mod shots!



It looks great on you!


----------



## Cherry1

They have the neon pink in the original size aselma satchel on his website for May 7th


----------



## fieldsinspring

My store just got the new studded larger in the vanilla and luggage in addition to the black and teal. :drooling:


----------



## Chrissie82

Hatfield1313 said:


> Soooo tempted to get one but so worried I'll hate how structured it is....



I dont/didnt like structured bags. But with this one its love!  It has too be structured,  feels.good with this bag and tje shoulderstrap. Looks nice


----------



## Hatfield1313

Chrissie82 said:


> I dont/didnt like structured bags. But with this one its love!  It has too be structured,  feels.good with this bag and tje shoulderstrap. Looks nice


 
Yeah? I'm thinking of getting the small Hamilton in Saffiano... Most of my bags are slouchy... Perhaps a structured one would be a change...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Have you seen these in real life? The large is pretty small..




Hatfield1313 said:


> Yeah? I'm thinking of getting the small Hamilton in Saffiano... Most of my bags are slouchy... Perhaps a structured one would be a change...


----------



## Hatfield1313

fieldsinspring said:


> Have you seen these in real life? The large is pretty small..


 
Seen what, the Selma? I have... I just don't think it's quite my style... A little too chic for me (did I just insult myself? lol)... I spend most of my time at work and when I do go out it's to car races and stuff and the Selma to me just says "Take me to a play or night on the town" and I'm a little more "country" than that lol. The Hamilton (with the lock), even in Saffiano, just says "Yeah, I'm kinda classy, but I like to have a good time" lol.


----------



## legaldiva

OMG the studded selma is EVERYTHING.  I hope it comes in more colors ... I almost bought a plain Selma, but this is exactly my kind of bag.  Structured with a little sass.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Lol love it!! I kind of feel this way at times also. I thought you said you were going to get the small selma. 




Hatfield1313 said:


> Seen what, the Selma? I have... I just don't think it's quite my style... A little too chic for me (did I just insult myself? lol)... I spend most of my time at work and when I do go out it's to car races and stuff and the Selma to me just says "Take me to a play or night on the town" and I'm a little more "country" than that lol. The Hamilton (with the lock), even in Saffiano, just says "Yeah, I'm kinda classy, but I like to have a good time" lol.


----------



## fieldsinspring

My store said new floor set in the 22nd.  they did have just black and teal but just today got in the vanilla and luggage 




legaldiva said:


> OMG the studded selma is EVERYTHING.  I hope it comes in more colors ... I almost bought a plain Selma, but this is exactly my kind of bag.  Structured with a little sass.


----------



## ctsarah

Meylei said:


> How much of a discount did you get? Please share!


25% off!  No special credit card or anything needed, just talked to the MK sales associate in that department of the store! Super exciting!


----------



## viacarolina2394

This is the only MK that has ever had me sooo drawn in........


----------



## jade

Masteryoda said:


> Oh my bad it comes with a longer strap too which is nice. But it would def cut into my shoulder w such a heavy bag. I luv the studs and the look but idk! It would look great for my height but heavy.
> 
> I'm curious to see reviews!!!



I have the large selma and it is one of my lightest bags.


----------



## fieldsinspring

FYI: This morning Michaelkors.com has the new larger studded selmas on their site AND the pearl grey large selma


----------



## smith2315

Meylei said:


> How much of a discount did you get? Please share!


Cud you please share the photos with us..as I am thinking to buy Cadet too. thank u


----------



## smith2315

nicole_201012 said:


> is there a difference between the "neon pink" that is on the MK website and the zinnia shade of pink that i see on NM...? it looks so much darker on NM website...?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...2&ecid=MKCIGoogleProductAds&ncx=n&uEm=%%CSE%%
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...s&ci_sku=prod153910365skuZINNAPINK&ci_gpa=pla
> 
> has anyone been able to see these both in person and can make some kind of comparison?? TIA


If you visit MK webiste you can see the different...the neon Pink its really bright pink and  zinna is darker.


----------



## trendyaznchica

I can't wait to join the club! Just ordered the Selma in luggage from Nordstrom, with a price-match for Lord & Taylor's F&F 25% off. Hopefully, it IS luggage and not tan, but we'll see when it gets here!


----------



## Belle79

fieldsinspring said:


> FYI: This morning Michaelkors.com has the new larger studded selmas on their site AND the pearl grey large selma


 
Gorgeous! Come on Medium! I check the site all the time hoping for the non colorblock versions to show up...


----------



## nicole_201012

smith2315 said:


> If you visit MK webiste you can see the different...the neon Pink its really bright pink and  zinna is darker.



That's my issue though - the websites photographs are not always true to the pigmentation in real life - I was at the MK at Rockefeller Center in NYC & they didn't know the neon pink existed, they didn't have it and had no clue what I was talking about... Although i will note, i saw the zinnia and thought it was the neon pink at first - the zinnia is a lot brighter than i remembered. regardless, I wanted to see both in real life before I make my purchase from the website, since it looks like I won't be able to see the neon IRL myself anytime soon. If anyone can offer input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm in with the luggage studded large!!!  LoVE the size and side pockets, not to mention the detachable  strap!!


----------



## Belle79

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm in with the luggage studded large!!!  LoVE the size and side pockets, not to mention the detachable strap!!


 
Pics??!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just got home--- not the best pics, especially the one in the dark. 








Belle79 said:


> Pics??!!!


----------



## indi3r4

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got home--- not the best pics, especially the one in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 2139533
> View attachment 2139535
> View attachment 2139536



ohhhhh I love this!! I hope they come in more colors! 
I'm planning to get the cadet selma and seeing this studded ones, I want it too!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thanks!! So far they have black, teal, white and luggage. I'm sure they'll be getting more 





indi3r4 said:


> ohhhhh I love this!! I hope they come in more colors!
> I'm planning to get the cadet selma and seeing this studded ones, I want it too!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!!!


----------



## xbabii

I am so in love with this bag. I am debating between Cadet and Zinnia. I will soon be in this club!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Belle79 said:


> Gorgeous! Come on Medium! I check the site all the time hoping for the non colorblock versions to show up...



I'm waiting on non colorblock mediums too. I check the website once a day. Was kind of bummed when the black/white medium disappeared since that's the only one I liked from the colorblock option.


----------



## Belle79

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got home--- not the best pics, especially the one in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 2139533
> View attachment 2139535
> View attachment 2139536


 
This is so beautiful - I love the luggage color!


----------



## Belle79

Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!


----------



## lologlay

Belle79 said:


> Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140025
> View attachment 2140026



Grey looks amazing&#65281;


----------



## pauii

Do you think this bag can handle heavy load?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you!! I was definitely waiting for luggage or navy! 



Belle79 said:


> This is so beautiful - I love the luggage color!


----------



## erinrose

Belle79 said:


> Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140025
> View attachment 2140026


 
Super cute mini selmas! Wish that they had the top handles though.


----------



## nicole_201012

spoke to an MK rep today & she said that all of the pre-order selmas online (color block, mediums and neons) should be added to your local stores with the next floor set (mine in rockefeller center is april 21st, so somewhere around then). better than waiting until may 7th for the online preorders to ship! 

although... the MK in rockefeller center already has the large selma in zinnia, black and palm... the large studded in turquoise, black, gray and luggage... but whatever!!!


----------



## LABAG

I got the Hamilton with shw at Tjmaxx and am not excited about the silver chain strap.I thouhgt it was detachable and the chain is a little too much for my taste, although the leather was divine!!
I just got off the phone with a fantastic SA from Nordstroms and she price matched the Selma bag in Black from Lord and Taylor 25 % off ! ( even though it is sold out , the pic was still on site)
I read all this blog and saw the pictures and new she was more my taste. I cant wait and Ill be returning the Hamilton for some one who will appreciate her beauty!


----------



## LABAG

Meylei said:


> How much of a discount did you get? Please share!


 358.00 original price , I paid 268.50!!! no shipping , no tax- It was 25 % off!


----------



## Jaanoo

i just got the selma in luggage ... and i am in love ... its such an amazing bag and colour soooo classy looking .. even my mum loved it


----------



## PollyGal

Fabulous bags - love them all


----------



## audrey.

i love your bags !! 
i´m looking for an university bag under 400&#8364;. 
Are you able to fit a book thiner than the mac book 13 but with the same measurements in your bag ? 

That would be so great !!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag


----------



## Belle79

Another Instagram pic - I guess the US is last to get all the new stuff!


----------



## luminescence

OH MY GOD!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## beantownSugar

These pictures are way too tempting


----------



## EileenChang

After seeing those pics, I was more torn between different colors. Black is classic and practical, blue is also good for everyday use, tan is just beautiful and elegant , and cadet blue is so chic.(my opinion) I wish I could have them all, then I would not be torn!


----------



## jade

audrey. said:


> i love your bags !!
> i´m looking for an university bag under 400.
> Are you able to fit a book thiner than the mac book 13 but with the same measurements in your bag ?
> 
> That would be so great !!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag



My 13jn MacBook fits but I can't zip it by a few millimeters.  So your book should fit and might even zip!


----------



## audrey.

jade said:


> My 13jn MacBook fits but I can't zip it by a few millimeters.  So your book should fit and might even zip!



Thank you !


----------



## Tammycat

Belle79 said:


> Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140025
> View attachment 2140026



Is that pearl gray?? Soooo beautiful!


----------



## Tammycat

EileenChang said:


> After seeing those pics, I was more torn between different colors. Black is classic and practical, blue is also good for everyday use, tan is just beautiful and elegant , and cadet blue is so chic.(my opinion) I wish I could have them all, then I would not be torn!



I own black and white for three weeks and I found that the black is completely black. 
(Since the lining is also black, it's hard to find things inside. It's darkness!)

It matters little and I love the black's elegance, but if you look for more stress-free bags, I recommend the colors other than black


----------



## PinkPeonies

Belle79 said:


> Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140025
> View attachment 2140026



Oh wow!

I love the minis. Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Received my Michael Kors Selma in cadet for my b-day!! I was so worried when I saw the box it was delivered in......Luckily, the side that had been completed smashed in was the side where the handles were so the body of bag wasn't damaged! 








Haven't had any time to take any "good" pics of this bag, but I snapped two at my house before running to work (not great at all, but you can see the size). I'm 5'4 size 10-12:











As for the bag itself, I love it!! It is VERY sturdy. By the time I put all my stuff in it, it's definitely full (and heavy!!!), but I can deal with it.  The color is a tad less bright in my photos vs. real life. 






View inside the bag: 





With all contents removed (papers, notebook, kleenex, wallet, Rebecca Minkoff makeup bag, pouch, sunglasses, glucose meter, and ipad mini-not pictured):


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats it's a great bag!


----------



## Belle79

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Received my Michael Kors Selma in cadet for my b-day!! I was so worried when I saw the box it was delivered in......Luckily, the side that had been completed smashed in was the side where the handles were so the body of bag wasn't damaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any time to take any "good" pics of this bag, but I snapped two at my house before running to work (not great at all, but you can see the size). I'm 5'4 size 10-12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bag itself, I love it!! It is VERY sturdy. By the time I put all my stuff in it, it's definitely full (and heavy!!!), but I can deal with it.  The color is a tad less bright in my photos vs. real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View inside the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all contents removed (papers, notebook, kleenex, wallet, Rebecca Minkoff makeup bag, pouch, sunglasses, glucose meter, and ipad mini-not pictured):



She is gorgeous and looks amazing on you! Thank you for the great pics and Happy Birthday! I have never anticipated a bag as much as I am the medium size and the messenger - it's fun to look at all these pics while I'm waiting


----------



## shelly0710

luminescence said:


> Some mod shots!


Beautiful bag!!!! Cant wait until i get mine!!! Torn between the tan and cadet!!


----------



## ctsarah

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Received my Michael Kors Selma in cadet for my b-day!! I was so worried when I saw the box it was delivered in......Luckily, the side that had been completed smashed in was the side where the handles were so the body of bag wasn't damaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any time to take any "good" pics of this bag, but I snapped two at my house before running to work (not great at all, but you can see the size). I'm 5'4 size 10-12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bag itself, I love it!! It is VERY sturdy. By the time I put all my stuff in it, it's definitely full (and heavy!!!), but I can deal with it.  The color is a tad less bright in my photos vs. real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View inside the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all contents removed (papers, notebook, kleenex, wallet, Rebecca Minkoff makeup bag, pouch, sunglasses, glucose meter, and ipad mini-not pictured):



You wear her so beautifully!  Happy birthday and congrats!  I can pick my cadet Selma up from Macy's F&F sale at the end of the month and can't wait!  Hope I wear her as well as you do!


----------



## miah100

ctsarah said:


> You wear her so beautifully!  Happy birthday and congrats!  I can pick my cadet Selma up from Macy's F&F sale at the end of the month and can't wait!  Hope I wear her as well as you do!



There's a F&F event coming up? I just bought my hamilton yesterday from Macy's, should I return and wait?


----------



## legaldiva

Studded white? I die. I hope it comes in SHW that doesn't look cheap.

ETA: from the website, which has a few colors available, it looks like they are all GHW.


----------



## Belle79

An awesome SA at my MK store called me today to say that the medium colorblock Selmas had come in and sent me this pic. I work near by so I ran right over and purchased the black and white one - it's sooo cute! Then on my way out I checked Lord N Taylor and they had the pearl gray messenger! She had literally just unpacked it - so I got that as well with the friends and family discount! I will post pics tonight....


----------



## Tammycat

Belle79 said:


> An awesome SA at my MK store called me today to say that the medium colorblock Selmas had come in and sent me this pic. I work near by so I ran right over and purchased the black and white one - it's sooo cute! Then on my way out I checked Lord N Taylor and they had the pearl gray messenger! She had literally just unpacked it - so I got that as well with the friends and family discount! I will post pics tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144294



Congrats~~~~!!!! 
The colorblock is absolutely beautiful and cool!
That's more lovely than I had expected. 
It's so exciting to see your pics!!!!!


----------



## LABAG

Please take pics of  grey messenger and what is price with FF discount???
Thanks!i. I'm waiting on my black from nordstroms price match- love thiscolorblock too!!!


----------



## PollyGal

Belle79 said:


> An awesome SA at my MK store called me today to say that the medium colorblock Selmas had come in and sent me this pic. I work near by so I ran right over and purchased the black and white one - it's sooo cute! Then on my way out I checked Lord N Taylor and they had the pearl gray messenger! She had literally just unpacked it - so I got that as well with the friends and family discount! I will post pics tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144294



They are stunning! Well done on a super purchase!!


----------



## Belle79

Not the best pics as it's very cloudy here, but this is my medium Selma top zip in black and white - for many this is a small bag but for me it is the perfect size! I'm very impressed with the quality, especially for the price of $298. The white on this bag is way out of my comfort zone, but I'm hoping the durable saffiano will make it easier to keep clean. I am crossing my fingers this size will also come in luggage and the other large Selma solid colors - I would definitely get multiples!


----------



## Belle79

Here is my Selma messenger in Pearl Grey. The shape is super cute but still big enough for the essentials. The interior doesn't have any slip pockets, but does have one zip pocket. The strap is adjustible with a second loop to keep the excess strap from flapping around. From a distance this color just looks like a pale grey but in person it's so gorgeous because there are shade variations in the texture of the saffiano leather. I tried to capture that in one of my pics. It's so amazing that I am considering getting the large Selma in Pearl Grey, even though it's a bigger bag than what I normally carry. The price of the bag is $228 and with the Lord N Taylor F&F sale I got it for $181.86!


----------



## LABAG

Gorgeous !!i want the messenger-can u tell me where u got it-and maybe the item no -I have to get it !!!! 
I've fallen for these Selma's -my poor LV 's -lol


----------



## Belle79

LABAG said:


> Gorgeous !!i want the messenger-can u tell me where u got it-and maybe the item no -I have to get it !!!!
> I've fallen for these Selma's -my poor LV 's -lol


 
I purchased it at Lord N Taylor and here is the info


----------



## Belle79

Tammycat said:


> Congrats~~~~!!!!
> The colorblock is absolutely beautiful and cool!
> That's more lovely than I had expected.
> It's so exciting to see your pics!!!!!


 
Thank you!!! I hope to get it in solid colors like yours as well.



PollyGal said:


> They are stunning! Well done on a super purchase!!


 
Thank you


----------



## nicole_201012

Belle79 said:


> Not the best pics as it's very cloudy here, but this is my medium Selma top zip in black and white - for many this is a small bag but for me it is the perfect size! I'm very impressed with the quality, especially for the price of $298. The white on this bag is way out of my comfort zone, but I'm hoping the durable saffiano will make it easier to keep clean. I am crossing my fingers this size will also come in luggage and the other large Selma solid colors - I would definitely get multiples!



Love it !!! Can you post a pic of you wearing it? Just to see the size ?


----------



## Belle79

nicole_201012 said:


> Love it !!! Can you post a pic of you wearing it? Just to see the size ?


 
I don't have a good mirror for that at home but I will from work tomorrow


----------



## LABAG

Thanks for messenger info-which lord and Taylor please


----------



## Belle79

LABAG said:


> Thanks for messenger info-which lord and Taylor please


 
They had one other one earlier today -

*Address:* 400 W Farms Mall, Farmington, CT 06032 
*Phone:*(860) 521-8411


----------



## ctsarah

miah100 said:


> There's a F&F event coming up? I just bought my hamilton yesterday from Macy's, should I return and wait?



That's a tough call - maybe they would price adjust?  I placed my order last week and will be able to pick it up on 4/24.  For me, the discount made it worth the wait!  Still doesn't make it much easier to be patient though, haha.


----------



## ctsarah

Also - has anyone else noticed the purple-looking studded Selma called "pomegranate" on the Neiman Marcus website?  So pretty!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

miah100 said:


> There's a F&F event coming up? I just bought my hamilton yesterday from Macy's, should I return and wait?


When does the Macy's F&F sale start??


----------



## purpleaddict

Belle79 said:


> Not the best pics as it's very cloudy here, but this is my medium Selma top zip in black and white - for many this is a small bag but for me it is the perfect size! I'm very impressed with the quality, especially for the price of $298. The white on this bag is way out of my comfort zone, but I'm hoping the durable saffiano will make it easier to keep clean. I am crossing my fingers this size will also come in luggage and the other large Selma solid colors - I would definitely get multiples!




Soooo beautiful!!! Yes, model photos please!! (with your height reference would be great!) ^__^


----------



## indi3r4

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Received my Michael Kors Selma in cadet for my b-day!! I was so worried when I saw the box it was delivered in......Luckily, the side that had been completed smashed in was the side where the handles were so the body of bag wasn't damaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any time to take any "good" pics of this bag, but I snapped two at my house before running to work (not great at all, but you can see the size). I'm 5'4 size 10-12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bag itself, I love it!! It is VERY sturdy. By the time I put all my stuff in it, it's definitely full (and heavy!!!), but I can deal with it.  The color is a tad less bright in my photos vs. real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View inside the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all contents removed (papers, notebook, kleenex, wallet, Rebecca Minkoff makeup bag, pouch, sunglasses, glucose meter, and ipad mini-not pictured):



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!  I absolutely love it on you.. can't wait for mine to come in. 



miah100 said:


> There's a F&F event coming up? I just bought my hamilton yesterday from Macy's, should I return and wait?



Ask your SA if they can do a price adjustment.. if not, ask for F&F presale. Definitely want to take advantage of that promo next week (officially starts sometime next week) since it's 25% off!




ctsarah said:


> Also - has anyone else noticed the purple-looking studded Selma called "pomegranate" on the Neiman Marcus website?  So pretty!



ohhhhh do i need another purple bag?! 



Designerhbgirl said:


> When does the Macy's F&F sale start??



I believe sometime next week (usually starts on wednesday?)


----------



## bloodyxcape

i was able to pick up the last damn black Selma bag in my city (most malls were sold out of the black except for one) for the Macys Friends and Fam pre-sale. With the sale discount, plus the discount from opening a Macys credit card account, i paid a total of $247.06 (including tax). Sucks I have to wait a little over a week to have it in my hands but I'm psyched I finally own it! I've been wanting this bag for a while.


----------



## bloodyxcape

Designerhbgirl said:


> When does the Macy's F&F sale start??



April 24th i believe. Presale started a couple of days ago but I'm not sure when it will end.


----------



## ctsarah

bloodyxcape said:


> i was able to pick up the last damn black Selma bag in my city (most malls were sold out of the black except for one) for the Macys Friends and Fam pre-sale. With the sale discount, plus the discount from opening a Macys credit card account, i paid a total of $247.06 (including tax). Sucks I have to wait a little over a week to have it in my hands but I'm psyched I finally own it! I've been wanting this bag for a while.



Nice job with your new purchase!  Black Selma looks so classic and beautiful!  Also you got an amazing deal by combining the sale with opening Macy's charge!


----------



## LABAG

Belle79 said:


> They had one other one earlier today -
> 
> *Address:* 400 W Farms Mall, Farmington, CT 06032
> *Phone:*(860) 521-8411



Thanks sooo much! I did a call send just now-it was the only one left-as they only had two come in!
So excited and they r mailing out todsy!!
Its no longer on line at micheal kors-it was 183.50 -no tax,just shipping-again thank you


----------



## Belle79

LABAG said:


> Thanks sooo much! I did a call send just now-it was the only one left-as they only had two come in!
> So excited and they r mailing out todsy!!
> Its no longer on line at micheal kors-it was 183.50 -no tax,just shipping-again thank you



That's awesome! So glad you were able to get it - you will love it.


----------



## Belle79

These are horribly unflattering, but hopefully helpful! With the heels I'm wearing I am about 5'6, 130 lbs.


----------



## nicole_201012

Belle79 said:


> These are horribly unflattering, but hopefully helpful! With the heels I'm wearing I am about 5'6, 130 lbs.



love the pics!! Sorry if you answered this already, but how much fits inside? 

 I think i will have to see the med and large both in person to decide what's right for me.. My budget doesn't allow both right now haha. Looks like MK is trying to go the same route as the Celine luggage, with a mini, nano and micro size... good thing these bags are way more affordable


----------



## Belle79

nicole_201012 said:


> love the pics!! Sorry if you answered this already, but how much fits inside?
> 
> I think i will have to see the med and large both in person to decide what's right for me.. My budget doesn't allow both right now haha. Looks like MK is trying to go the same route as the Celine luggage, with a mini, nano and micro size... good thing these bags are way more affordable



This is what I'm carrying with room to spare - you could also fit a water bottle as well, iPad mini, or sunglasses, etc


----------



## erinrose

Belle79 said:


> These are horribly unflattering, but hopefully helpful! With the heels I'm wearing I am about 5'6, 130 lbs.


 
You look great with it!  Would love to see mod pics with the grey messenger selma too


----------



## naugh

Really love cadet, but is cadet appropriate for office?


----------



## Belle79

naugh said:


> Really love cadet, but is cadet appropriate for office?


 
For sure - I think any color outside of neon shades is appropriate for office....


----------



## karo

Belle79 said:


> Here is my Selma messenger in Pearl Grey. The shape is super cute but still big enough for the essentials. The interior doesn't have any slip pockets, but does have one zip pocket. The strap is adjustible with a second loop to keep the excess strap from flapping around. From a distance this color just looks like a pale grey but in person it's so gorgeous because there are shade variations in the texture of the saffiano leather. I tried to capture that in one of my pics. It's so amazing that I am considering getting the large Selma in Pearl Grey, even though it's a bigger bag than what I normally carry. The price of the bag is $228 and with the Lord N Taylor F&F sale I got it for $181.86!


Love it! Stunning bag and such a gorgeous color!


----------



## nicole_201012

just an FYI - neiman marcus has the LARGE colorblock in white and black on their website now... they also have seven colors in the XL studded selma, and seven colors in the large regular selma

also, has anyone seen the Selma Studded continental wallet (with the studs only on the edge, not all over like the pyramid) in vanilla in any MK or department stores? i'm looking to get that as well but on the MK website they only have the iphone wallets... :/


----------



## nicole_201012

also, i will have to hunt again for it, as i found it last night at 3am and was too lazy to screen shot it.... but i was on instagram on the MK tag last night and i saw that someone from russia had the MK medium color block selma in black and cadet and also one in black and pearl grey!! i also saw the large studded selma in cadet (i think MKs website only has turquoise now) 

i dont understand why MK (an american designer) has stuff coming out halfway across the world that we dont get yet?! its annoying! lol


----------



## erinrose

nicole_201012 said:


> also, i will have to hunt again for it, as i found it last night at 3am and was too lazy to screen shot it.... but i was on instagram on the MK tag last night and i saw that someone from russia had the MK medium color block selma in black and cadet and also one in black and pearl grey!! i also saw the large studded selma in cadet (i think MKs website only has turquoise now)
> 
> *i dont understand why MK (an american designer) has stuff coming out halfway across the world that we dont get yet?! its annoying!* lol


 
I agree it feels a bit unfair  Maybe there is a bigger market for MK in other places?


----------



## Courtb427

Hi all!!! I'm so torn between cadet and luggage I don't know which one to get! I had my heart set on luggage until I saw all these posting with the cadet color! They are both so beautiful!!! I have to decide by tomorrow Bsc Nordstrom is holding the last one in luggage for me. So hard!!!!


----------



## ctsarah

Courtb427 said:


> Hi all!!! I'm so torn between cadet and luggage I don't know which one to get! I had my heart set on luggage until I saw all these posting with the cadet color! They are both so beautiful!!! I have to decide by tomorrow Bsc Nordstrom is holding the last one in luggage for me. So hard!!!!



That's a tough choice!  I think either color will wear well in future seasons, maybe see which is more different than the handbags you already have?  You can't go wrong with the cadet or the luggage!  Both are so gorgeous!


----------



## Belle79

Courtb427 said:


> Hi all!!! I'm so torn between cadet and luggage I don't know which one to get! I had my heart set on luggage until I saw all these posting with the cadet color! They are both so beautiful!!! I have to decide by tomorrow Bsc Nordstrom is holding the last one in luggage for me. So hard!!!!


 
The cadet is gorgeous but I think MK's Luggage is the most perfect neutral tan ever - it goes with absolutely everything


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just my .02-- you said you wanted the luggage and then the colors here swayed you. From my experience, several times I have purchased a bag just because on here everyone loved it or it looked great on THEM. It never ends up being what's best for ME. I don't think you can go wrong with either but I would go with your gut for the luggage which is beautiful and timeless 




Courtb427 said:


> Hi all!!! I'm so torn between cadet and luggage I don't know which one to get! I had my heart set on luggage until I saw all these posting with the cadet color! They are both so beautiful!!! I have to decide by tomorrow Bsc Nordstrom is holding the last one in luggage for me. So hard!!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Just my .02-- you said you wanted the luggage and then the colors here swayed you. From my experience, several times I have purchased a bag just because on here everyone loved it or it looked great on THEM. It never ends up being what's best for ME. I don't think you can go wrong with either but I would go with your gut for the luggage which is beautiful and timeless


Amen! Could not agree more


----------



## dangerouscurves

fieldsinspring said:


> Just my .02-- you said you wanted the luggage and then the colors here swayed you. From my experience, several times I have purchased a bag just because on here everyone loved it or it looked great on THEM. It never ends up being what's best for ME. I don't think you can go wrong with either but I would go with your gut for the luggage which is beautiful and timeless



That's true. I set my heart in Navy and then I saw Mandarine and Luggage. But I decided to get Navy and I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Belle79

lordanadtaylor.com now has the Selma Messenger in neon pink & pearl grey. They also have the Large Selma in black & white colorblock and the pearl grey


----------



## fieldsinspring

The navy is beautiful, congrats!! 


dangerouscurves said:


> That's true. I set my heart in Navy and then I saw Mandarine and Luggage. But I decided to get Navy and I think I made the right decision.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I want to see the grey, love it in the celeb pics 



Belle79 said:


> lordanadtaylor.com now has the Selma Messenger in neon pink & pearl grey. They also have the Large Selma in black & white colorblock and the pearl grey


----------



## Belle79

fieldsinspring said:


> I want to see the grey, love it in the celeb pics



The grey is SO pretty in person


----------



## fieldsinspring

Belle79 said:


> The grey is SO pretty in person



I have the zinnia and I adore pink but I haven't worn it yet waiting to see the grey. Do you have it?


----------



## Belle79

fieldsinspring said:


> I have the zinnia and I adore pink but I haven't worn it yet waiting to see the grey. Do you have it?



I have the messenger in grey - I posted some pics a page or two back. I am seriously considering the large in grey as well though because its so nice in person. It's not a flat color, there are shade variations in the texture of the leather


----------



## Courtb427

fieldsinspring said:


> Just my .02-- you said you wanted the luggage and then the colors here swayed you. From my experience, several times I have purchased a bag just because on here everyone loved it or it looked great on THEM. It never ends up being what's best for ME. I don't think you can go wrong with either but I would go with your gut for the luggage which is beautiful and timeless


Thank you guys so much for the input!!! I am picking up my Selma in luggage today! You guys are so helpful and nice! Can't wait to join the club!!!


----------



## marijtje85

Thank you so much for the info about the grey Selma on Lord & Taylor! Was able to order it with the 25% off and free shipping.
Granted I live in Holland and won't actually receive the bag till September when I visit my friend in the USA I'm still really excited!
Love that it has silver hardware too


----------



## Belle79

marijtje85 said:


> Thank you so much for the info about the grey Selma on Lord & Taylor! Was able to order it with the 25% off and free shipping.
> Granted I live in Holland and won't actually receive the bag till September when I visit my friend in the USA I'm still really excited!
> Love that it has silver hardware too



Congrats - you'll love it!


----------



## LABAG

My black Selma lg Satchel came today-its fabulous! I love the leather-so classic. I love the size, its perfect, not too large or too small-itsvery light, without anything in it- i dont think it will too heavy with things inside.

I am awaiting my grey messengr-cant wait.
Thanks ladies for showing me this beautiful bag-Im impressed, and will add her to my collection


----------



## lenie

I just ordered the pearl grey from Lord and Taylor with the friends discount. I was at a Michael Kors store today and saw the Selma in Mandarin and the pearl grey. They are both absolutely beautiful! The pearl grey is elegant and timeless. The mandarin is so chic and the color is stunning- a reddish orange that is a little more red than orange. It is so striking. I am getting the mandarin on Saturday. It is too bad that Lord and Taylor or Macy's doesn't carry this color so we can take advantage of the friends and family discount.  Oh we'll, the mandarin is worth paying full price!


----------



## trendyaznchica

Just got my large Selma in luggage. It's my first Michael Kors, and I am totally in love! I was getting swayed by the cadet color and the studded totes posted here, but I'm really glad I end back to my original choice of luggage (since I can only have one!).


----------



## ladybug10

Belle79 said:


> These are horribly unflattering, but hopefully helpful! With the heels I'm wearing I am about 5'6, 130 lbs.



Thanks for the pictures. I saw this same one today at my MK store and this medium is definitely more suited for my frame than the large. How are you liking the white/black contrast. I am a little hesitant to getting anything white but I think bc it's saffiano leather, I won't have to baby it too much.


----------



## Belle79

ladybug10 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I saw this same one today at my MK store and this medium is definitely more suited for my frame than the large. How are you liking the white/black contrast. I am a little hesitant to getting anything white but I think bc it's saffiano leather, I won't have to baby it too much.


 
I like the contrast but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't checking it constantly for stains/marks! I can say though that I have received more compliments in the two days I've been using it than any other bag I've had. I'm praying they make this size in luggage...


----------



## ctsarah

trendyaznchica said:


> Just got my large Selma in luggage. It's my first Michael Kors, and I am totally in love! I was getting swayed by the cadet color and the studded totes posted here, but I'm really glad I end back to my original choice of luggage (since I can only have one!).



Yay!  What a great purchase -- enjoy!


----------



## LABAG

No need to baby the white/black Selma-I have a ivorie epi bag -with similar leather and it still looks new seven years later!-and I love her-enjoy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I am so excited to see the mandarin irl- on the Selma's and the hamiltons. My SA said its more coral and not orange. The pics look beautiful!! 





lenie said:


> I just ordered the pearl grey from Lord and Taylor with the friends discount. I was at a Michael Kors store today and saw the Selma in Mandarin and the pearl grey. They are both absolutely beautiful! The pearl grey is elegant and timeless. The mandarin is so chic and the color is stunning- a reddish orange that is a little more red than orange. It is so striking. I am getting the mandarin on Saturday. It is too bad that Lord and Taylor or Macy's doesn't carry this color so we can take advantage of the friends and family discount.  Oh we'll, the mandarin is worth paying full price!


----------



## diana27arvi

Loving all the Selma bags!! I wanted to get the pink one but after seeing these two I can't decide which one to get -_-


----------



## pearlywhearly

Hi ladies! I'm new to this whole purse forum thing but I've been reading the Sophisticated Selma forum for ages since I laid my eyes on the Selma! Today my beautiful Selma arrived in the mail today & I have fallen in love  Contemplated between the black or luggage beforehand but I settled for the luggage as I thought black would be too formal looking  the luggage is absolutely beautiful!

Here are some pics of the bag and some model shots! For references, I'm 5ft5 and 133 lbs


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Belle79

The luggage color is so beautiful and classic!  Congrats


----------



## nicole_201012

fieldsinspring said:


> I am so excited to see the mandarin irl- on the Selma's and the hamiltons. My SA said its more coral and not orange. The pics look beautiful!!



is it just me, or does the mandarin look red online...? just sayin' haha.


----------



## indi3r4

Ladies, will you let me know if you spot the neon pink messenger selma in neon pink either at Lord and Taylor or Macy's store? I want to get it but want to take advantage of the F&F sale. Lord and Taylor online sold out already.


----------



## Belle79

indi3r4 said:


> Ladies, will you let me know if you spot the neon pink messenger selma in neon pink either at Lord and Taylor or Macy's store? I want to get it but want to take advantage of the F&F sale. Lord and Taylor online sold out already.



I did see one at The Lord and Taylor I went to - 

400 W Farms Mall, Farmington, CT
(860) 521-8411


----------



## LABAG

Check the messenger in ct. -I got my grey one since Belle bought one where-should get it Monday !


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies! I'm gonna call them in a little bit.


----------



## indi3r4

The lady that I answer the phone said that she doesn't have it anymore. 
I'm gonna try to call the other stores later.. I need to find it!


----------



## LABAG

Good luck! I called the first thing the next moring after Belle picked the other one up. She said ithey only got two. The 25% SALE put everyone over the brink-we all wanted one!!! 
Try another L & T .
I THINK EVERYONE WANTED ONE WHEN THEY SAW THEM ON MICHEAL KORS SITE, AND READING THIS BLOG! tHE great thng is the discount and they are available -others not until 5-7-13.


----------



## LABAG

Alright, I have got to STOP talking about my new black selma satchel-I absolutely love it! I am using the first time today, and its so classic, rigid, and light!!!!!!
I WILL GET ANOTHER COLOR-I'd love a navy, but may skip that for a cadet-
I will 'rest' my beloved black Epi speedy for a while and use this one-I am so in love......


----------



## fieldsinspring

Neon pink selma! Very hard to capture in pictures but definitely brighter and more saturates than zinnia- no washed out lines.


----------



## nicole_201012

fieldsinspring said:


> Neon pink selma! Very hard to capture in pictures but definitely brighter and more saturates than zinnia- no washed out lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150068
> View attachment 2150069





it looks AMAZING! this is the color i'm buying too !!! where did you get yours? i was told there's a new floor set at my local MK tomorrow so i was planning on checking it out tomorrow !!! you have me so excited now !!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

nicole_201012 said:


> it looks AMAZING! this is the color i'm buying too !!! where did you get yours? i was told there's a new floor set at my local MK tomorrow so i was planning on checking it out tomorrow !!! you have me so excited now !!!



Thank you!! I got it at theme store... They aren't putting out the floor set until Monday but my SA had me to in to see JFK wanted anything. They only got like 3 of each so maybe call and  get it now or. At least on hold!


----------



## PollyGal

fieldsinspring said:


> Neon pink selma! Very hard to capture in pictures but definitely brighter and more saturates than zinnia- no washed out lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150068
> View attachment 2150069



I LOVE it! Wear it well - stunning bag!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Belle79 said:


> These are horribly unflattering, but hopefully helpful! With the heels I'm wearing I am about 5'6, 130 lbs.



We are bag twins on both the medium colorblock and the gray messenger. I bought the messenger on lordandtaylor.com with the friends and family discount thanks to the info you posted.  I stopped by the MK store today to see if they had the medium Selmas and they had them in the back for tomorrow. They let me buy it tonight. The black/white colorblock was just so darn cute I bought it right away. Thanks for all of your pics...they were so helpful!


----------



## fieldsinspring

PollyGal said:


> I LOVE it! Wear it well - stunning bag!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xbabii

I'm so sad. I placed an order for the pearl gray at Lord & Taylor, and just received an e-mail that the order is cancelled  Now I'm debating if I should buy it full price at MK


----------



## lologlay

xbabii said:


> I'm so sad. I placed an order for the pearl gray at Lord & Taylor, and just received an e-mail that the order is cancelled  Now I'm debating if I should buy it full price at MK



that's much better than me&#65292;I can't place an order through L&T website&#65292;they even don't give me a chance&#65281;sad...


----------



## Belle79

lillywillowbug said:


> We are bag twins on both the medium colorblock and the gray messenger. I bought the messenger on lordandtaylor.com with the friends and family discount thanks to the info you posted.  I stopped by the MK store today to see if they had the medium Selmas and they had them in the back for tomorrow. They let me buy it tonight. The black/white colorblock was just so darn cute I bought it right away. Thanks for all of your pics...they were so helpful!


 
Congrats! Happy to help


----------



## fieldsinspring

For those of you that are having a hard time getting the bag shipped or waiting, all you have to do is go online to whoever is having the sale, add what you want to your cart, put in the promo code and print off that page that shows the sale price.. take it into the MK boutique and they will match it 
You could do the same at Nordstrom or others also. HTH!


----------



## indi3r4

^^I would definitely do that but the thing is all selmas are out on Lord and Taylor online.


----------



## fieldsinspring

indi3r4 said:


> ^^I would definitely do that but the thing is all selmas are out on Lord and Taylor online.



Oh that's crazy. Macy's is having their friends and family in a few days I believe


----------



## lenie

fieldsinspring said:


> For those of you that are having a hard time getting the bag shipped or waiting, all you have to do is go online to whoever is having the sale, add what you want to your cart, put in the promo code and print off that page that shows the sale price.. take it into the MK boutique and they will match it
> You could do the same at Nordstrom or others also. HTH!


I didn't know that MK stores match prices--thanks for the info. Do you know if the price matching applies to all MKstores?


----------



## fieldsinspring

lenie said:


> I didn't know that MK stores match prices--thanks for the info. Do you know if the price matching applies to all MKstores?



I couldn't tell you for sure but I'm almost positive yes it's policy. They would rather sell it to you than have you go elsewhere and they are the maker so they get it for even less.


----------



## nn21

Do you think they would apply it to all the colors? Say macy's doesn't have the black listed online, would we be able to print the discount out for another color and take it to the MK store?


----------



## nn21

Called literally every macys in houston, and no one has the black! Ahh!!!


----------



## nn21

also Houston Galleria doesn't price match


----------



## fieldsinspring

They usually only match the exact bag. Depends on the manager you deal with.


----------



## beata-kelly

Belle79 said:


> Some pics from Instagram - the comments are in a foreign language but the pics sure translate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140025
> View attachment 2140026


that is my language, polish


----------



## xbabii

lologlay said:


> that's much better than me&#65292;I can't place an order through L&T website&#65292;they even don't give me a chance&#65281;sad...



That really sucks! And they got my hopes up too! Only to have it shot back down. Oh well! Hopefully Macy's will carry the grey, if not I'll get Cadet


----------



## ctsarah

xbabii said:


> That really sucks! And they got my hopes up too! Only to have it shot back down. Oh well! Hopefully Macy's will carry the grey, if not I'll get Cadet



When I was ordering my cadet at Macy's, the grey seemed to be listed in the computer too but wasn't available yet.  This was back around April 15, maybe it will be available soon!


----------



## nicole_201012

I'm in the club! Neon pink large selma - purchased today at the Michael Kors boutique!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yay!!! You got it!!  how do you like the color? 



nicole_201012 said:


> I'm in the club! Neon pink large selma - purchased today at the Michael Kors boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151430


----------



## nicole_201012

fieldsinspring said:


> Yay!!! You got it!!  how do you like the color?


you are totally right -- it is definitely more saturated than the zinnia. actually when i went to the store, i asked the SA if i could see the zinnia to compare the two pinks, and she said, "hold on i have to get it - we put the zinnia in the back..." OUCH! haha but really it pales in comparison to the neon. i love it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I couldn't agree more!! I thought the zinnia seemed saturated and bright but then the neon up to it makes the zinnia looks like its been washed out in the sun- with the white lines.. Even the SA said that. Congrats!!! Feel free to share modeling pics 




nicole_201012 said:


> you are totally right -- it is definitely more saturated than the zinnia. actually when i went to the store, i asked the SA if i could see the zinnia to compare the two pinks, and she said, "hold on i have to get it - we put the zinnia in the back..." OUCH! haha but really it pales in comparison to the neon. i love it!


----------



## indi3r4

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh that's crazy. Macy's is having their friends and family in a few days I believe



Yeah but I don't think they have the messenger in yet.


----------



## bloodyxcape

nn21 said:


> Called literally every macys in houston, and no one has the black! Ahh!!!



i was looking for the black one earlier last week and the only mall that had it in the Houston area was West Oaks which is where I bought mine. I think I got the very last one. Maybe they can ship from other nearby city that has them?


----------



## Meylei

I finally got around to uploading pictures! Am I wrong for wanting her in more colors?! Seriously in love with this bag! For reference I'm 4'11,without my stilts of course! The purse organizer i'm using is from http://www.pursetogo.net/ in size large.


----------



## LABAG

bloodyxcape said:


> i was looking for the black one earlier last week and the only mall that had it in the Houston area was West Oaks which is where I bought mine. I think I got the very last one. Maybe they can ship from other nearby city that has them?


 I got the black from Nordstroms last week. I price matched Lord and Taylors 25 % -Its a fab bag-Id keep trying, and try calling SA AT STORES THEY MAY HAVE IN A STORE.
GOOD lUCK!


----------



## Belle79

I know I couldn't pull off that neon pink, but it sure is pretty!!


----------



## PurseSlave

My very first Selma in Cadet! I love it!!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag


----------



## PurseSlave

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag



Thank you!  so is yours!! I almost got that color


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## jacyjc

Here is the red/mandarin one. Just got to the store today and I just brought her home!!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## KSuzuki

PurseSlave said:


> My very first Selma in Cadet! I love it!!!!


 
Beautiful color and looks great on you!  Is this the medium size or large?


----------



## PurseSlave

KSuzuki said:


> Beautiful color and looks great on you!  Is this the medium size or large?



Thank you! Large size. I'm 5'7"


----------



## Belle79

jacyjc said:


> View attachment 2152720
> 
> 
> Here is the red/mandarin one. Just got to the store today and I just brought her home!!!!


 
This color is so pretty IRL - it's a really nice mix of red and orange tones. Congrats!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Does the medium Selma come in the pink and black? I seen it in the white and black and can't find the pink and black anywhere. I don't want to go crazy looking for it if it doesn't even exist. Thanks!


----------



## Belle79

BagsRmyLife said:


> Does the medium Selma come in the pink and black? I seen it in the white and black and can't find the pink and black anywhere. I don't want to go crazy looking for it if it doesn't even exist. Thanks!



It does exist - its on the MK website

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3DSelma%26_requestid%3D69552


----------



## ctsarah

PurseSlave said:


> View attachment 2152150
> 
> 
> My very first Selma in Cadet! I love it!!!!



Love your Cadet Selma!  She looks beautiful on you - congrats!  Picking mine up from Macy's on Thursday afternoon!!


----------



## LABAG

My grey Selma messenger finally came today -it's really a great neutral color and perfect size! I love the leather and wanted a cross body / shoulder bag and not a black or brown color-thanks belle for the heads up on where to get it-I just keep wanting one more lg Selma-navy,grey,......but do I need another-I have two basics-black and grey......


----------



## shimmergrass

I just bought the neon pink in messenger in macys. They were pre-selling for F&F which starts tomorrow. They only had grey and pink in messenger style. It is super cute yet large enough to hold your necessities... cant wait


----------



## nicole_201012

kind of annoyed that macys JUST added the neon pink large selma to their website... if i would have waited a few days i could have gotten it thru F&F for $100 less than i paid at the MK Flagship... trying not to be mad about this - Lol....


----------



## LABAG

Can u return?its enuf money for me to return and repurchase. It's a   really nice pink-I'm just too scared to try such a vibrant color!
Whatever u do -enjoy -didn't u get the cadet earlier-is it a versatile blue-can use with lots?-


----------



## meimeow

OMG! this is so pretty!! what size is this?? it looks great on you! 



CourtneyMc22 said:


> Received my Michael Kors Selma in cadet for my b-day!! I was so worried when I saw the box it was delivered in......Luckily, the side that had been completed smashed in was the side where the handles were so the body of bag wasn't damaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any time to take any "good" pics of this bag, but I snapped two at my house before running to work (not great at all, but you can see the size). I'm 5'4 size 10-12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bag itself, I love it!! It is VERY sturdy. By the time I put all my stuff in it, it's definitely full (and heavy!!!), but I can deal with it.  The color is a tad less bright in my photos vs. real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View inside the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all contents removed (papers, notebook, kleenex, wallet, Rebecca Minkoff makeup bag, pouch, sunglasses, glucose meter, and ipad mini-not pictured):


----------



## PurseSlave

ctsarah said:


> Love your Cadet Selma!  She looks beautiful on you - congrats!  Picking mine up from Macy's on Thursday afternoon!!



Thank you!!  That's so exciting! You better post pics! :-p


----------



## indi3r4

shimmergrass said:


> I just bought the neon pink in messenger in macys. They were pre-selling for F&F which starts tomorrow. They only had grey and pink in messenger style. It is super cute yet large enough to hold your necessities... cant wait



ohhhhh which macys is this? I'm wondering if my store has it.. if not, I want to do a charge send!


----------



## bellagem

In the club twice now  Just ordered a tan selma from Macy's F&F!!!!  Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## purpleaddict

For those who missed the Lord & Taylor F&F sale to purchase the large black/white two tone selma, large pearl gray selma, pearl gray selma messenger, neon pink selma messenger, Macy's carries them all now!!! Don't think they are posted on the website yet, but contact your local Macy's. I just saw them at San Francisco downtown Macy's.  Get the F&F discount!! Happy Shopping!!! ^__^v


----------



## indi3r4

purpleaddict said:


> For those who missed the Lord & Taylor F&F sale to purchase the large black/white two tone selma, large pearl gray selma, pearl gray selma messenger, neon pink selma messenger, Macy's carries them all now!!! Don't think they are posted on the website yet, but contact your local Macy's.  I just saw them at San Francisco downtown Macy's.  Happy Shopping!!! ^__^v



Ohhhhhh!! Thank you so much for posting! 
That's my local store and I need to go there to pick up my presale tomorrow.. guess I'll be coming home with more stuff.


----------



## Pinkjean

Beautiful! I just got mine in navy recently.


----------



## indi3r4

And here's my cadet from Nordstrom price matching. LOVE! Can't wait to add the messenger to the family.


----------



## Pinkjean

Ladies, a question if you guys could help me with.

I just bought the navy with full price from Dillard's since they were the only store I could find the navy. Do they do price match with Macy's FF event, although Macy's doesn't carry navy? 

Thanks!


----------



## purpleaddict

Wow! More large selma colors available at Macy's online now!!!! Neon pink, white/black color block & neon yellow/black color block... Hurry hurry ^___^v

>> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...hel?ID=794363&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## Cherry1

@ Pinkjean Hi!  Dillard's don't price match with Macy's.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

meimeow said:


> OMG! this is so pretty!! what size is this?? it looks great on you!


Thanks, it's a large!


----------



## Pinkjean

Cherry1 said:


> @ Pinkjean Hi!  Dillard's don't price match with Macy's.


Oh what a shame! Thanks Cherry.


----------



## Cherry1

I know!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anybody bought the Selma messenger yet and have modelling pics they'd like to share. I was at the boutique last week or maybe 2 weeks ago??? and they still have no clue if and when they were going to get it (I live in Canada btw)  so I'd like to see modelling pics please for reference. Thanks ladies! Love all the Selmas especially in the cadet


----------



## Maria1989

Meylei said:


> Macys will be having their "friends and family" sale coming up April 24th-29th with the pre-sale starting April 15th. I'm not 100% sure on how much of a discount they will offer but generally it's between 10-25%. With certain exclusions.


Thank you for posting this! I just got my Cadet Selma with a 25% discount


----------



## Maria1989

jacyjc said:


> View attachment 2152720
> 
> 
> Here is the red/mandarin one. Just got to the store today and I just brought her home!!!!


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## daniu35

anybody can share which macy's/norstrom has selmar in Cadet? my local stores don't have this color. thanks


----------



## xbabii

Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.


----------



## brittanyscs

xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.


That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## lologlay

xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.



Looks amazing&#65281;
Why Macy's don't carry it online&#65311;&#65281;sad...


----------



## ctsarah

xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.



That color is so beautiful too!  It is such a sophisticated grey!  Looks great on you!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love it! I almost got this color. It looks great on you, especially against the pink shirt.. hot!!! 



xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.


I picked up the same bag today! I love the color goes with everything


----------



## EileenChang

just got the grey one at Macy's ! with 25%off. pic taken at the store


----------



## LABAG

Just got back from dinner with my grey messenger-love it -perfect size and sooooo light ,I'm in love!
Love everyone's grey large Selma -sooooo pretty


----------



## Scully Piper

To my surprise Macys had the large two-tone neon yellow and black Selma on their website today   I ordered it and will hopefully get it by next week!!!  Soooooo excited and definitely happy to get the F&F 25% discount   I will post it here as soon as I unwrap it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

EileenChang said:


> just got the grey one at Macy's ! with 25%off. pic taken at the store
> View attachment 2155606


great bag it looks good on you


----------



## KSuzuki

xbabii said:


> Just got back from Macys and got the Pearl Grey!! I was very happy they had it, but I'm having second thoughts and think I want the Cadet more. They were sold out of the Cadet.



I LOVE this color! My Macy's doesn't have it yet. Boo! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## KSuzuki

EileenChang said:


> just got the grey one at Macy's ! with 25%off. pic taken at the store
> View attachment 2155606



Such a cute bag and color! May I ask which store you bought this from?


----------



## PurseSlave

I love all the pearl greys on here! Very pretty ladies!!!


----------



## EileenChang

Thank you all Pearl grey is really cute! Love love my bag~~

To KSuzuki: I live in Dallas,TX.I bought it Macy's in Galleria,Dallas.
I asked SA ,she said she is able to order for you the color ,which they don't have in stock.
Hope you can get yours soon


----------



## Oliveandchloe

I just bought the Selma in navy at Country Outfitter with 10% off! However, it didn't arrive with a dustbag, just a plastic covering. Do Michael Kors bags usually not come with dustbags? (my first MK purchase!)


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! All of Michael Kors bags come with dustbags


----------



## nicole_201012

Oliveandchloe said:


> I just bought the Selma in navy at Country Outfitter with 10% off! However, it didn't arrive with a dustbag, just a plastic covering. Do Michael Kors bags usually not come with dustbags? (my first MK purchase!)



Check inside the bag. I've purchased bags before and the dust bag was folded up and tucked in a pocket inside !


----------



## indi3r4

KSuzuki said:


> Such a cute bag and color! May I ask which store you bought this from?



As of yesterday, downtown Sf macys still have the pearl grey.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Carsons has the Selma for 25% off on line friends and family sale.  They have palm, black and vanilla.  Just I case your looking for these colors.


----------



## xbabii

lologlay said:


> Looks amazing&#65281;
> Why Macy's don't carry it online&#65311;&#65281;sad...



I know, I took a chance to travel to the stores and hope they had it and they did!



ctsarah said:


> That color is so beautiful too!  It is such a sophisticated grey!  Looks great on you!



Thank you! I might just keep it and try and find the Cadet color!



fieldsinspring said:


> Love it! I almost got this color. It looks great on you, especially against the pink shirt.. hot!!!



It sure does match the pink! I feel this color can be matched with a lot. I never owned a gray bag before. This is the first



DP PURSE FAN said:


> I picked up the same bag today! I love the color goes with everything



I agree!!


----------



## LABAG

jacyjc said:


> View attachment 2152720
> 
> 
> Here is the red/mandarin one. Just got to the store today and I just brought her home!!!!


 The pic is gorgeous, but is this mandarin more orangey? I have a red bag, and would luv an orange one. 
Otherwise my next choise is the grey! Its such a great neutral and so classy. I did get the crossbody in grey. But to defend myself-is casual and the satchel is more dressy/worn dressed up???
Help Ladies, before I pull the trigger....


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have seen the mandarin irl and it is gorgeous!!!! My SA described it as a coral type color. It is so pretty!!! I wouldn't say it's red or orange but to ME it is more on the orange side than red if that makes sense. It's so pretty! 




LABAG said:


> The pic is gorgeous, but is this mandarin more orangey? I have a red bag, and would luv an orange one.
> Otherwise my next choise is the grey! Its such a great neutral and so classy. I did get the crossbody in grey. But to defend myself-is casual and the satchel is more dressy/worn dressed up???
> Help Ladies, before I pull the trigger....


----------



## bellagem

So my tan bag finally arrived but I'm not totally in love with it :rain: It's more mustard than tan:weird:. If I just think of it as being mustard...I may grow to love it but all I can think of right now is that it is definitely not the tan color I was expecting. Am I making sense? lol I'm taking it with me out of town this weekend to see if I can find a different color in the Macys store. They don't have a store in my city so this would be the quickest way to exchange. Maybe I'll exchange it for Luggage...


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm sorry that it's not love.. but that totally makes sense. For a bag that much you should love it. I would exchange it for sure. Good Luck! 



bellagem said:


> So my tan bag finally arrived but I'm not totally in love with it :rain: It's more mustard than tan:weird:. If I just think of it as being mustard...I may grow to love it but all I can think of right now is that it is definitely not the tan color I was expecting. Am I making sense? lol I'm taking it with me out of town this weekend to see if I can find a different color in the Macys store. They don't have a store in my city so this would be the quickest way to exchange. Maybe I'll exchange it for Luggage...


----------



## brittanyscs

I really wanted to stay away after my last nightmare with the Selma but this cutie stopped me dead in my tracks while walking thru the mall!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Carsons has the Selma for 25% off on line friends and family sale.  They have palm, black and vanilla.  Just I case your looking for these colors.



I've been trying to find it in black at 25% off. Nobody that had it in black would price match Macy's friends & family sale. 

Thank you so much!!! 



bellagem said:


> So my tan bag finally arrived but I'm not totally in love with it :rain: It's more mustard than tan:weird:. If I just think of it as being mustard...I may grow to love it but all I can think of right now is that it is definitely not the tan color I was expecting. Am I making sense? lol I'm taking it with me out of town this weekend to see if I can find a different color in the Macys store. They don't have a store in my city so this would be the quickest way to exchange. Maybe I'll exchange it for Luggage...



I just got it in Tan too and I was expecting more of a beige/nudish color. I was thinking about exchanging it for the Luggage too, but I have another bag that's similar to that color. I wore the Tan bag with a teal dress and white blazer and the bag made my outfit "pop" more. The contrast in color between the Tan and teal looked really nice. I've grown to like the Tan.


----------



## Belle79

brittanyscs said:


> I really wanted to stay away after my last nightmare with the Selma but this cutie stopped me dead in my tracks while walking thru the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157655


 
Cute! Did you get it? I've received a lot of compliments on mine.


----------



## shimmergrass

The perfect summer bag! Macy's in valley fair have a lot of stock of this color and pearl grey.


----------



## brittanyscs

Belle79 said:


> Cute! Did you get it? I've received a lot of compliments on mine.


Unfortunately no,I'm not a silver hardware kind of gal. I am on the hunt for one with gold


----------



## Restore724

shimmergrass said:


> The perfect summer bag! Macy's in valley fair have a lot of stock of this color and pearl grey.


 
Oh wow, is that the Medium Selma Messenger bag? It's stunning!
Does it hold large ziparound wallet?


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone know if the Selma bag comes in green or palm color in medium size?? If so where can I find it online? Thanks!


----------



## sammie225

joining the club,i  got this orange selma for my birthday from my friends  the color is so pretty and i love how well made this bag is.


----------



## Belle79

Glamnatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Selma bag comes in green or palm color in medium size?? If so where can I find it online? Thanks!


 
Right now the medium size only comes in the three color block versions. I am really hoping that will change!!


----------



## shelly0710

indi3r4 said:


> And here's my cadet from Nordstrom price matching. LOVE! Can't wait to add the messenger to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154536


Love the selma bag in cadet!! Im trying to hunt one down!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Glamnatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Selma bag comes in green or palm color in medium size?? If so where can I find it online? Thanks!


Go on line and view the palm green at Carsons they have a green one on sale.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats, love the color!


----------



## erinrose

shimmergrass said:


> The perfect summer bag! Macy's in valley fair have a lot of stock of this color and pearl grey.


 
LOVE this bag! Mod pics please!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Dior. said:


> Made a straight to the point review video for those who are still on the fence of purchasing the Selma bag. I personally love it and the size! Not too big, not too small!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR02WYt5Zok


nice video thanks for posting


----------



## Glamnatic

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Go on line and view the palm green at Carsons they have a green one on sale.



Thank you! I did take a Look at it, but after buying it I wanted to confirm that palm was not available in medium, since I'm small just 1,50cm and I'm afraid the large would look huge on me :S 



Belle79 said:


> Right now the medium size only comes in the three color block versions. I am really hoping that will change!!



Thanks! By color block versions you mean neon colors such as pink?  Could you tell me the colors?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I've been trying to find it in black at 25% off. Nobody that had it in black would price match Macy's friends & family sale.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it in Tan too and I was expecting more of a beige/nudish color. I was thinking about exchanging it for the Luggage too, but I have another bag that's similar to that color. I wore the Tan bag with a teal dress and white blazer and the bag made my outfit "pop" more. The contrast in color between the Tan and teal looked really nice. I've grown to like the Tan.


Glad you were able to find in black on sale! It looks like it is sold out at Carsons now.  Enjoy!  I can't wait to use my pearl grey Selma.  I wish I could afford to get two I would love the navy one with gold as well.


----------



## Glamnatic

Any short girl (aprox. 1,50cm or 4'11) does own a Selma in large? Any pictures? Don't you feel is a bit big for your Frame?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sammie225 said:


> joining the club,i  got this orange selma for my birthday from my friends  the color is so pretty and i love how well made this bag is.


love this color!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

the selma is really cute  something on my list after my chanel as an everyday to go bag


----------



## Belle79

Glamnatic said:


> Thanks! By color block versions you mean neon colors such as pink?  Could you tell me the colors?


 
Yes - the black/white, black/neon pink and black/neon yellow. I have the black/white and I love it, but I would like it in solid colors as well....


----------



## Loomy427

Belle79 said:


> Right now the medium size only comes in the three color block versions. I am really hoping that will change!!


The color block colors are black&white and neon pink&black. The solid colors are neon yellow, neon pink and pearl grey. I've seen the pearl grey and pink at macys and they are both gorgeous! I just bought a large in cadet and am thinking about getting a crossbody one.. I must be stopped


----------



## Belle79

Loomy427 said:


> The color block colors are black&white and neon pink&black. The solid colors are neon yellow, neon pink and pearl grey. I've seen the pearl grey and pink at macys and they are both gorgeous! I just bought a large in cadet and am thinking about getting a crossbody one.. I must be stopped


 
I was talking about the medium satchel and I think you're talking about the medium messenger....he should have called them large, medium and small!


----------



## Loomy427

Belle79 said:


> I was talking about the medium satchel and I think you're talking about the medium messenger....he should have called them large, medium and small!


yes he should have lol. I haven't seen the medium size.. only the large.. please share pictures if you get a medium.


----------



## Belle79

Loomy427 said:


> yes he should have lol. I haven't seen the medium size.. only the large.. please share pictures if you get a medium.


 
I did 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-17.html#post24432020


----------



## Glamnatic

Belle79 said:


> Yes - the black/white, black/neon pink and black/neon yellow. I have the black/white and I love it, but I would like it in solid colors as well....



In my opinion the black and white is the classiest the rest remind me of power rangers lol. Think I will wait until more colors are produced on medium. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glamnatic said:


> In my opinion the black and white is the classiest the rest remind me of power rangers lol. Think I will wait until more colors are produced on medium. Thanks for sharing!



Lol!!!! I think it's because of the neon colors.


----------



## CrazyPurseLady

Hi ladies! Received my Selma in Pearl Gray today. I love it!!


----------



## Loomy427

Belle79 said:


> I did
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-17.html#post24432020


The black and white is lovely. Congrats! Do you know where I can find that size?


----------



## Belle79

Loomy427 said:


> The black and white is lovely. Congrats! Do you know where I can find that size?



Thank you! I bought it at my MK store and they are available to order on the MK website. I haven't seen the medium satchel at any of the department stores yet...


----------



## Chrissie82

CrazyPurseLady said:


> View attachment 2158805
> 
> View attachment 2158806
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Received my Selma in Pearl Gray today. I love it!!



I love it!.
I already have 2.Selma's, but I need a beige or a grey bag in my collection,  lol. 
Looks great on you!


----------



## natcolb65

The Macy's in Bowie MD has the large in White, Palm, Black and cadet. I got the white but I'm not sure if I love it.


----------



## Loomy427

CrazyPurseLady said:


> View attachment 2158805
> 
> View attachment 2158806
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Received my Selma in Pearl Gray today. I love it!!


Such a pretty grey! and I like that they chose silver hardware. very classy


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color


----------



## lenie

Just purchased a silver metallic Selma from Macy's with the friends and family promo. This will be my 4th Selma. I have the palm, pearl grey and mandarin. Can you tell that I love this style?


----------



## Simone10

hi Everyone, I bought the pearl grey selma yesterday but am not sure about the colour. i was thinking to change it to black, if the store has it in stock. I wonder for anyone of you in my shoes debating between grey and black, how did you decide? i thought the grey was a little pale. thanks.


----------



## amandacoco

Simone10 said:


> hi Everyone, I bought the pearl grey selma yesterday but am not sure about the colour. i was thinking to change it to black, if the store has it in stock. I wonder for anyone of you in my shoes debating between grey and black, how did you decide? i thought the grey was a little pale. thanks.



i actually had the same debate but also with the black and white selma.
i decided to buy the black but i couldnt find it at a macys here at all in california so i had to have the macys in san antontio,texas. i felt like the grey was a lil hard to play off at least for me. its a great color but not versatile for me.


----------



## lenie

Simone10 said:


> hi Everyone, I bought the pearl grey selma yesterday but am not sure about the colour. i was thinking to change it to black, if the store has it in stock. I wonder for anyone of you in my shoes debating between grey and black, how did you decide? i thought the grey was a little pale. thanks.


I have the pearl grey Selma and it is a very pretty neutral. I have a lot of black bags and wanted a color that will go with everything, from pastels to dark colors and the grey works beautifully. I wear a lot of black clothes for work and the grey breaks up the black nicely. There is not a color in my wardrobe that doesn't go with grey. Sometimes when I am wear light colors like pink or lavender, a black bag seems too harsh. The grey usa great alternative to the basic black bag. The Selma is gorgeous in either color.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CrazyPurseLady said:


> View attachment 2158805
> 
> View attachment 2158806
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Received my Selma in Pearl Gray today. I love it!!


Lovely congrats. She looks great on you.


----------



## Jasmine1999

lenie said:


> I have the pearl grey Selma and it is a very pretty neutral. I have a lot of black bags and wanted a color that will go with everything, from pastels to dark colors and the grey works beautifully. I wear a lot of black clothes for work and the grey breaks up the black nicely. There is not a color in my wardrobe that doesn't go with grey. Sometimes when I am wear light colors like pink or lavender, a black bag seems too harsh. The grey usa great alternative to the basic black bag. The Selma is gorgeous in either color.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I wasn't the lady asked the question but I'm having the similar debate about pearl grey. I just got Selma in Cadet, it's a very nice colour and I love it because I didn't have any blue bags. Now I'm thinking if I should get a pearl grey, or black/white one.

Looking at my work wardrobe, also a lot of black (which I have some nice bags to match, so that's fine), blue (I normally wear the orange or white bag to go). 

I noticed I have quite a lot of red and burgundy dresses. Just tried with my new Selma Cadet, didn't go at all. My question is, what colour Selma would go with red/burgundy work dresses? I don't want to get a black one as I have already got a nice LV black epi Brea which is quite similar to Selma.

I'm not in the States and unable to try the bags in store, so I would appreciate the thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Does anyone own the vanilla? How is it holding up to color transfer and wear?  I purchased the pearl grey - love it.  Now I am thinking about the Vanilla bag too.  Does Nordies price match Macy's?  It s also at Carsons they have the F&F sale this weekend.  I would love the hear reviews on the Vanilla bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jasmine1999 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I wasn't the lady asked the question but I'm having the similar debate about pearl grey. I just got Selma in Cadet, it's a very nice colour and I love it because I didn't have any blue bags. Now I'm thinking if I should get a pearl grey, or black/white one.
> 
> Looking at my work wardrobe, also a lot of black (which I have some nice bags to match, so that's fine), blue (I normally wear the orange or white bag to go).
> 
> I noticed I have quite a lot of red and burgundy dresses. Just tried with my new Selma Cadet, didn't go at all. My question is, what colour Selma would go with red/burgundy work dresses? I don't want to get a black one as I have already got a nice LV black epi Brea which is quite similar to Selma.
> 
> I'm not in the States and unable to try the bags in store, so I would appreciate the thoughts. Thank you!


hi, I have the pearl grey and holding it up to my closet it goes with almost everything.  It is very neutral.  I like silver hardwear on this bag too.  I think you should consider it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Error


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Simone10 said:


> hi Everyone, I bought the pearl grey selma yesterday but am not sure about the colour. i was thinking to change it to black, if the store has it in stock. I wonder for anyone of you in my shoes debating between grey and black, how did you decide? i thought the grey was a little pale. thanks.


Hi i choose the pearl grey because I have too many black bags and need a fresh new look for the summer.  I looks great with everything in my wardrobe.  I do also like the black, and if you think you will use it more I would go for that color.  Good luck!


----------



## Loomy427

Jasmine1999 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I wasn't the lady asked the question but I'm having the similar debate about pearl grey. I just got Selma in Cadet, it's a very nice colour and I love it because I didn't have any blue bags. Now I'm thinking if I should get a pearl grey, or black/white one.
> 
> Looking at my work wardrobe, also a lot of black (which I have some nice bags to match, so that's fine), blue (I normally wear the orange or white bag to go).
> 
> I noticed I have quite a lot of red and burgundy dresses. Just tried with my new Selma Cadet, didn't go at all. My question is, what colour Selma would go with red/burgundy work dresses? I don't want to get a black one as I have already got a nice LV black epi Brea which is quite similar to Selma.
> 
> I'm not in the States and unable to try the bags in store, so I would appreciate the thoughts. Thank you!


I just bought the cadet selma and its gorgeous but your right it doesn't go with burgundy. I don't own the pearl grey selma but I do have a pale grey bag and it goes beautifully with burgundy or any color for that matter.


----------



## Belle79

Jasmine1999 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I wasn't the lady asked the question but I'm having the similar debate about pearl grey. I just got Selma in Cadet, it's a very nice colour and I love it because I didn't have any blue bags. Now I'm thinking if I should get a pearl grey, or black/white one.
> 
> Looking at my work wardrobe, also a lot of black (which I have some nice bags to match, so that's fine), blue (I normally wear the orange or white bag to go).
> 
> I noticed I have quite a lot of red and burgundy dresses. Just tried with my new Selma Cadet, didn't go at all. My question is, what colour Selma would go with red/burgundy work dresses? I don't want to get a black one as I have already got a nice LV black epi Brea which is quite similar to Selma.
> 
> I'm not in the States and unable to try the bags in store, so I would appreciate the thoughts. Thank you!


 
Have you thought about Luggage to go with red/burgundy? I think that would be a gorgeous combo!


----------



## Chrissie82

Pearl grey will go fine with red/burgundy!


----------



## lenie

Jasmine1999 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I wasn't the lady asked the question but I'm having the similar debate about pearl grey. I just got Selma in Cadet, it's a very nice colour and I love it because I didn't have any blue bags. Now I'm thinking if I should get a pearl grey, or black/white one.
> 
> Looking at my work wardrobe, also a lot of black (which I have some nice bags to match, so that's fine), blue (I normally wear the orange or white bag to go).
> 
> I noticed I have quite a lot of red and burgundy dresses. Just tried with my new Selma Cadet, didn't go at all. My question is, what colour Selma would go with red/burgundy work dresses? I don't want to get a black one as I have already got a nice LV black epi Brea which is quite similar to Selma.
> 
> I'm not in the States and unable to try the bags in store, so I would appreciate the thoughts. Thank you!


I agree- pearl grey or luggage would go beautifully with reds or burgundies. If you have a lot of cooler toned colors in your wardrobe, I would suggest the pearl grey. If you warmer toned hues (reddish oranges or brownish reds), the luggage would look great.


----------



## iHeartMK

brittanyscs said:


> I really wanted to stay away after my last nightmare with the Selma but this cutie stopped me dead in my tracks while walking thru the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157655


Hi Brittanyscs,

What store were you at? The Michael Kors Store or a dept store (which one)? I've been trying to look online for the pearl grey selma messenger but I'm outta luck.


----------



## brittanyscs

Hey I was at Macy's which is the only department store that I've seen this specific color so far that has it. Good luck


----------



## Anna1

Glamnatic said:


> Any short girl (aprox. 1,50cm or 4'11) does own a Selma in large? Any pictures? Don't you feel is a bit big for your Frame?



I have the large one, and I am 150cm. Can take a mod pic tomorrow if you want


----------



## iHeartMK

brittanyscs said:


> Hey I was at Macy's which is the only department store that I've seen this specific color so far that has it. Good luck


thanks for the quick reply! I also saw another post that mentioned it was at a Macy's so I went straight there with only 45 mins left before it closed and picked me up the Selma messenger in Pearl Grey ) The SA said they just received it Saturday and still had several in the back! With that said, however, I was a little worried that it wouldn't fit my main essentials but decided to bring it home anyways to see, plus I didn't want to lose the opportunity to get it 25% off! thanks again!


----------



## Glamnatic

Anna1 said:


> I have the large one, and I am 150cm. Can take a mod pic tomorrow if you want



That would be very helpful!!! Can't wait to see how it looks on you !


----------



## Anna1

Forgot to mention that Macys at Burlington, MA has the pearl grey and white large ones. They also have the small ones in pearl grey and neon pink.


----------



## girliegirl

Did anyone manage to find the new large studded Selma during the Macys F & F event?


----------



## miah100

Y'all are a bunch of enablers! I just got my cadet Hamilton last week, and I just ordered my Large Selma in neon yellow/black on Macy's.com. I just couldn't miss out on using the Friends & Family discount! I'm so excited for it to arrive!!


----------



## Anna1

girliegirl said:


> Did anyone manage to find the new large studded Selma during the Macys F & F event?



I didn't find them in Macys store today, so I asked the sales associate. She said the rest of the collection is on the way to the stores, so now the Macys stores (not sure if she was talking about all stores) only have smalls and larges. The Michael Kors stores already have the mediums and the studded ones.


----------



## Anna1

miah100 said:


> Y'all are a bunch of enablers! I just got my cadet Hamilton last week, and I just ordered my Large Selma in neon yellow/black on Macy's.com. I just couldn't miss out on using the Friends & Family discount! I'm so excited for it to arrive!!



Congrats on ur new purchase! Please, share the pics with us!!!


----------



## brittanyscs

iHeartMK said:


> thanks for the quick reply! I also saw another post that mentioned it was at a Macy's so I went straight there with only 45 mins left before it closed and picked me up the Selma messenger in Pearl Grey ) The SA said they just received it Saturday and still had several in the back! With that said, however, I was a little worried that it wouldn't fit my main essentials but decided to bring it home anyways to see, plus I didn't want to lose the opportunity to get it 25% off! thanks again!



No problem I'm glad u got it! It's such a beautiful piece!


----------



## trendyaznchica

bellagem said:


> So my tan bag finally arrived but I'm not totally in love with it :rain: It's more mustard than tan:weird:. If I just think of it as being mustard...I may grow to love it but all I can think of right now is that it is definitely not the tan color I was expecting. Am I making sense? lol I'm taking it with me out of town this weekend to see if I can find a different color in the Macys store. They don't have a store in my city so this would be the quickest way to exchange. Maybe I'll exchange it for Luggage...



That was exactly my thought on the tan - I ended up getting the luggage color, but unfortunately, Macy's doesn't carry it. I got mine at Nordstrom's, but I think right now, only the MK stores and website have luggage. Hope you can find one at a good price!


----------



## prettycitygirl

Dang it!  Sorry...try again


----------



## prettycitygirl

Meylei said:


> I finally got around to uploading pictures! Am I wrong for wanting her in more colors?! Seriously in love with this bag! For reference I'm 4'11,without my stilts of course! The purse organizer i'm using is from http://www.pursetogo.net/ in size large.


What size is your bag?  Med or large?  It looks great on you!


----------



## bloodyxcape

i picked up my bag yesterday from Macys and it had its first outing today when i went to work.

I had to move the mirror around to get the pics in the proper light so forgive the wierd pics. i'm 5'3 fyi.






the contents....




i have to say it's a bit heavy with all the crap i carry. Its just my makeup bag, phone, ipad mini, headphones, plugs for the phone and ipad, sunglasses, hand sanitizer, planner, car keys and wallet. my wallet is pretty heavy though so i think if i switch to a smaller one i will be ok. overall i adore this bag. i'm pretty ******* happy with it.


----------



## amandacoco

bloodyxcape said:


> i picked up my bag yesterday from Macys and it had its first outing today when i went to work.
> 
> I had to move the mirror around to get the pics in the proper light so forgive the wierd pics. i'm 5'3 fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the contents....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to say it's a bit heavy with all the crap i carry. Its just my makeup bag, phone, ipad mini, headphones, plugs for the phone and ipad, sunglasses, hand sanitizer, planner, car keys and wallet. my wallet is pretty heavy though so i think if i switch to a smaller one i will be ok. overall i adore this bag. i'm pretty ******* happy with it.



ooh thank you posting your mod picks! i cant wait till my black selma comes in on weds! it looks super cute on you and its funny because i carry almost the exact amt of things. its good to know how it would feel when i get mine!


----------



## Anna1

Glamnatic said:


> Any short girl (aprox. 1,50cm or 4'11) does own a Selma in large? Any pictures? Don't you feel is a bit big for your Frame?





Anna1 said:


> I have the large one, and I am 150cm. Can take a mod pic tomorrow if you want



Here I am. I am 150cm and I am carrying the neon pink Selma in large size.
	

		
			
		

		
	




P.S: sorry for the background


----------



## ELboy

Can I know what is the measurement for the large Selma? Thanks!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Glad you were able to find in black on sale! It looks like it is sold out at Carsons now.  Enjoy!  I can't wait to use my pearl grey Selma.  I wish I could afford to get two I would love the navy one with gold as well.



I just couldn't pass up on the 25% off sale and the design AND quality of the bag makes it worth getting in multiple colors. I have my eye on the grey too, but I will wait and see if Michael Kors will release it in the medium size. 

By the way, I will be eating ramen for the next month. I poop out the food I eat anyways, but a bag lasts forever.


----------



## MJDaisy

any idea of if these will ever go to the outlets??


----------



## jade

MJDaisy said:


> any idea of if these will ever go to the outlets??



Since it is such a new style and seems pretty popular I'd guess 6 months at least.


----------



## iHeartMK

MJDaisy said:


> any idea of if these will ever go to the outlets??


I doubt it'll get to the outlets anytime soon since it's fairly new.  Maybe after a few more months or so when they realize certain colors aren't selling or if Mk makes a similar outlet version like they did for the Hamilton.


----------



## Laura88

It's completely sold out on all UK websites at the moment!


----------



## xbabii

So I've been bad and ordered the Neon Pink Selma messenger


----------



## erinrose

xbabii said:


> So I've been bad and ordered the Neon Pink Selma messenger


 
Gorgeous bag! Would love some mod pics! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## CrazyPurseLady

I was also debating between the pearl gray or the navy, but I decided to go with the pearl gray and I'm so glad I did! It will be a great addition to your wardrobe if you wear a lot of dark colors, but it also works well with light pastel colors for the spring/summer. It is 
a really unique gray, the color looks different under different types of lighting!


----------



## Belle79

Nordstrom now has the messenger in neon pink, black & white, pearl grey AND solid black!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B


----------



## MDT

CrazyPurseLady said:


> I was also debating between the pearl gray or the navy, but I decided to go with the pearl gray and I'm so glad I did! It will be a great addition to your wardrobe if you wear a lot of dark colors, but it also works well with light pastel colors for the spring/summer. It is
> a really unique gray, the color looks different under different types of lighting!
> View attachment 2163163



This bag is beautiful. Saw her in Macy's today and it was hard to walk away without her.


----------



## marat_zarina

Hello Ladies,
do you know which site still has neon pink large selma bags in stock? I desperately need one but can't find it online  and we don't have MK in Kazakhstan


----------



## All things Thea

Have you tried ringing your local store? I rang Selfridges in Manchester and they had 2 black ones left. They quite happily put one aside for me.


----------



## All things Thea

Laura88 said:


> It's completely sold out on all UK websites at the moment!


 

Have you tried ringing your local store? I rang Selfridges in Manchester and they had 2 black ones left. They quite happily put one aside for me.


----------



## sammie225

CrazyPurseLady said:


> I was also debating between the pearl gray or the navy, but I decided to go with the pearl gray and I'm so glad I did! It will be a great addition to your wardrobe if you wear a lot of dark colors, but it also works well with light pastel colors for the spring/summer. It is
> a really unique gray, the color looks different under different types of lighting!
> View attachment 2163163



beautiful color  you're right it's great for all 4 seaons


----------



## Laura88

All things Thea said:


> Have you tried ringing your local store? I rang Selfridges in Manchester and they had 2 black ones left. They quite happily put one aside for me.



I'm about 50 mins away from London so it'd be a bit of a pain to have to go to Oxford street. I'm hoping it'll come back in stock online soon


----------



## tanya1729

I am very exciting will be buying my first selma tomorrow! This is actually my first post on the website. I was wondering if anyone has experience with buying online from zappos? I was going to buy on the actual mk website but they no longer have the black in stock and thats the one I want 

nice to meet you all!


----------



## sweetart

tanya1729 said:


> I am very exciting will be buying my first selma tomorrow! This is actually my first post on the website. I was wondering if anyone has experience with buying online from zappos? I was going to buy on the actual mk website but they no longer have the black in stock and thats the one I want
> 
> nice to meet you all!


I have bever had any problems with zappos. the customer service is great and i love the free overnight shipping. FYI - Beyond the rack has the Selma for $299 right now!


----------



## tanya1729

Ohhhh Sweetart let me look at beyond the rack!! That is a great deal! Thanks!!!

Btw your dog is adorable, I have two chihuahuas :]


----------



## Belle79

tanya1729 said:


> I am very exciting will be buying my first selma tomorrow! This is actually my first post on the website. I was wondering if anyone has experience with buying online from zappos? I was going to buy on the actual mk website but they no longer have the black in stock and thats the one I want
> 
> nice to meet you all!



I have been buying from Zappos for years and the service/shipping is fantastic. Returns are free and easy too if needed.


----------



## tanya1729

Belle79 said:


> I have been buying from Zappos for years and the service/shipping is fantastic. Returns are free and easy too if needed.


Thanks Belle79 it also helps because I want the matching wallet, and im having trouble finding both items that I want on the same website anywhere else but Zappos has it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I LOVE zappos!! Amazing customer service, free overnight shipping, free returns, and usually no tax. 





tanya1729 said:


> I am very exciting will be buying my first selma tomorrow! This is actually my first post on the website. I was wondering if anyone has experience with buying online from zappos? I was going to buy on the actual mk website but they no longer have the black in stock and thats the one I want
> 
> nice to meet you all!


----------



## nn21

my black selma came in today. AHHHH SO IN LOVE!


----------



## nn21

Calling 15 macys was definitely worth it!


----------



## miah100

Here is the Large optic white/black combo next to the medium neon yellow/black combo.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I have been using my Selma in pearl grey all week and I LOVE this bag!  I feel like I can sell my Hamilton's and graysons because this bag is the perfect size for me.  Then I worry I will miss those bags after I sell them LoL.  If you have not tired the Selma yet ... trust me you will LOVE it!


----------



## xbabii

erinrose said:


> Gorgeous bag! Would love some mod pics! Congrats on your purchase!



Thanks! Here's some mod pics!


----------



## giggles016

Help ladies! I purchased the optic white and pearl grey Selma's last week during Macy's F&F. I cannot decide which color to keep. I should only keep one. I like the optic white, but I am so afraid of color transfer since I live in jeans. Do you think the grey is a better choice?


----------



## Anna1

giggles016 said:


> Help ladies! I purchased the optic white and pearl grey Selma's last week during Macy's F&F. I cannot decide which color to keep. I should only keep one. I like the optic white, but I am so afraid of color transfer since I live in jeans. Do you think the grey is a better choice?



I love the pearl grey color!!! I am thinking of getting one. So 1 vote for grey


----------



## xbabii

marat_zarina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> do you know which site still has neon pink large selma bags in stock? I desperately need one but can't find it online  and we don't have MK in Kazakhstan



Macy's have it in stock right now so be quick before its fine again


----------



## lov

*Don't know if someone posted a comparison shot but here is my large palm Selma with my citrus Hamilton satchel. Selma is more roomy. Please excuse the clutter.*


----------



## bloodyxcape

giggles016 said:


> Help ladies! I purchased the optic white and pearl grey Selma's last week during Macy's F&F. I cannot decide which color to keep. I should only keep one. I like the optic white, but I am so afraid of color transfer since I live in jeans. Do you think the grey is a better choice?



i'd say go for the grey. i wouldn't be comfortable with the white since i live in dark jeans too.


----------



## amandacoco

nn21 said:


> Calling 15 macys was definitely worth it!



I called 10 macys and finally found one in texas (they only had two left!) I live in L.A., CA and UPS finally delievered it to me today..i am in love with mine also  with all the trouble and communication troubles with the manager there- it was worth it!!!


----------



## nn21

amandacoco said:


> I called 10 macys and finally found one in texas (they only had two left!) I live in L.A., CA and UPS finally delievered it to me today..i am in love with mine also  with all the trouble and communication troubles with the manager there- it was worth it!!!



Thats funny cause I'm in Houston,  TX! I ended up ordering mine from Florida. The associates probably thought I was crazy, calling everyday lol.


----------



## amandacoco

ahhhh my black selma with the matching wallet  this is my forth MK handbag in saffiano leather and i am in love! i cant wait to take it out tom!


----------



## bloodyxcape

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2164625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh my black selma with the matching wallet  this is my forth MK handbag in saffiano leather and i am in love! i cant wait to take it out tom!



pretty! now you're making me want a matching wallet!


----------



## amandacoco

bloodyxcape said:


> pretty! now you're making me want a matching wallet!



you definitely should  i was going to buy the cadet or the red version but i need a basic black duo in my collection lol


----------



## Coffee Addicted

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm IN!!!! I just got this bag in Navy today and I'm in love!!! I know that this bag follows the trend introduced by Celine Luggage but I prefer the shape of MK Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Gorgeous - I want that One badly. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Louislily

lov said:


> *Don't know if someone posted a comparison shot but here is my large palm Selma with my citrus Hamilton satchel. Selma is more roomy. Please excuse the clutter.*



Very pretty!


----------



## Louislily

Here's my Selma, I could not find her anywhere, until it popped up online and my sister saw that. I literally dropped what I was doing when she called me and ordered it, and.. After my order was confirmed it was sold out, so I had the last one!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coffee Addicted said:


> Gorgeous - I want that One badly. Where did you buy it?


 
Bought it from Chin Bonn. But if you live in Germany you could go to Michael Kors shop in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

dangerouscurves said:


> Bought it from Chin Bonn. But if you live in Germany you could go to Michael Kors shop in Dusseldorf.



Thanks!


----------



## tanya1729

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2164625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh my black selma with the matching wallet  this is my forth MK handbag in saffiano leather and i am in love! i cant wait to take it out tom!


I have that exact black selma and matching wallet combo in the mail right now! I cant wait to get it!


----------



## erinrose

xbabii said:


> Thanks! Here's some mod pics!


 
Thank you so much for posting these! I´ve been dying to see some mod pics of the neon pink! You look so great with the bag!


----------



## lov

Louislily said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!! Love your blue. So elegant!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

xbabii said:


> Thanks! Here's some mod pics!



What can you fit into it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coffee Addicted said:


> Thanks!


 
No problemo


----------



## jacyjc

LABAG said:


> The pic is gorgeous, but is this mandarin more orangey? I have a red bag, and would luv an orange one.
> Otherwise my next choise is the grey! Its such a great neutral and so classy. I did get the crossbody in grey. But to defend myself-is casual and the satchel is more dressy/worn dressed up???
> Help Ladies, before I pull the trigger....



i thought it was red from my first glance but my friend said it was orange, and its a nice mix. must have.


----------



## miah100

Look what the UPS man just dropped off! Ms.Selma in neon yellow/black, I'm in love!


----------



## xbabii

miah100 said:


> Look what the UPS man just dropped off! Ms.Selma in neon yellow/black, I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2165245



Is this the medium size? If so, can you please post some mod pics??


----------



## xbabii

Coffee Addicted said:


> What can you fit into it?



Wallet, cosmetics bag, and bottle of water if put sideways

Even with the water bottle, I'm able to zip it up


----------



## iHeartMK

xbabii said:


> Wallet, cosmetics bag, and bottle of water if put sideways
> 
> Even with the water bottle, I'm able to zip it up


thank you for those pics! that's really helpful. I purchased the pearl grey Selma messenger this past Sunday but have not used it yet. I'm making myself wait until I'm done with finals before taking her out to play  Now I just want to go home and see what all I can fit in my new messenger!!


----------



## miah100

xbabii said:


> Is this the medium size? If so, can you please post some mod pics??



It's actually the large, but I can still take mod shots for you??


----------



## mrsvillabroza

xbabii said:


> Wallet, cosmetics bag, and bottle of water if put sideways
> 
> Even with the water bottle, I'm able to zip it up


How cute! I saw this on instagram and told the hubby I liked this better than the large one..But he likes the large one better. Thanks for posting more photos!


----------



## Belle79

Got this little cutie today to go with my grey one - loving the black too!


----------



## xbabii

miah100 said:


> It's actually the large, but I can still take mod shots for you??



I have the large in Pearl Grey, but I don't mind seeing mod shots for this color!


----------



## iHeartMK

Belle79 said:


> Got this little cutie today to go with my grey one - loving the black too!


the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)


----------



## miah100

iHeartMK said:


> the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)



I am very particular about my purchases, it's our right as consumers. As for your messenger, I agree. Those letter look very crooked and I would exchange, hope it works out for you and you find one you love!


----------



## bloodyxcape

iHeartMK said:


> the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)



the "HA" look a little off but its not something i would majorly freak out over. the letters on my bag look alright.

i don't see anything wrong with taking it back and getting a better looking one if it bothers you that much.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

iHeartMK said:


> the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)




The issue is not whether are not the letters are crooked. The issue is that you're unhappy with your purchase. Therefore, I think you have the right to ask for an exchange.


----------



## amandacoco

tanya1729 said:


> I have that exact black selma and matching wallet combo in the mail right now! I cant wait to get it!



you are going to love it! its to die for


----------



## Scully Piper

My first Selma is finally here  She was delivered today.  Got her at Macys F&F sale.


----------



## iHeartMK

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> The issue is not whether are not the letters are crooked. The issue is that you're unhappy with your purchase. Therefore, I think you have the right to ask for an exchange.


thank you all for your input and being supportive  I'll go to another Macy's tomorrow and see if I find the one. I just wish the SA's would be more understanding of my 'consumer rights' and be willing to do what I ask without giving me an attitude.. -__-


----------



## lenie

Just got my silver, snake embossed Selma today. It is beautiful and elegant! It isn't saffiano leather, but snake embossed cow leather.  The silver will go with everything and the color is a pretty metallic without being too flashy.  I think my Selma collection is complete (at least for now): palm, mandarin, pearl grey, and metallic silver.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

xbabii said:


> Wallet, cosmetics bag, and bottle of water if put sideways
> 
> Even with the water bottle, I'm able to zip it up



Thanks a lot!  *flowers* That's more than I thought. This baby totally goes on the wishlist.


----------



## Louislily

lenie said:


> Just got my silver, snake embossed Selma today. It is beautiful and elegant! It isn't saffiano leather, but snake embossed cow leather.  The silver will go with everything and the color is a pretty metallic without being too flashy.  I think my Selma collection is complete (at least for now): palm, mandarin, pearl grey, and metallic silver.



I would love to see pictures of your new bag!


----------



## miah100

lenie said:


> Just got my silver, snake embossed Selma today. It is beautiful and elegant! It isn't saffiano leather, but snake embossed cow leather.  The silver will go with everything and the color is a pretty metallic without being too flashy.  I think my Selma collection is complete (at least for now): palm, mandarin, pearl grey, and metallic silver.



Wow great collection! Please post a group shot if you get a chance


----------



## Belle79

iHeartMK said:


> the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)


 
To be honest, the letters on both my messengers seem to be a bit "off" but it doesn't bother me.  If you feel yours is that obvious there is nothing wrong for wanting to look at others they have in stock - who cares what the SA's think! I inspect my bags the same way before purchasing


----------



## MDT

iHeartMK said:


> thank you all for your input and being supportive  I'll go to another Macy's tomorrow and see if I find the one. I just wish the SA's would be more understanding of my 'consumer rights' and be willing to do what I ask without giving me an attitude.. -__-



Even though we all know MK isn't top of the line, even when spending a few hundred on a bag, we deserve bags free of defects. I am also very picky about my bags and feel like if I'm going to be spending $350 on something, i want it to be perfect. SA's need to shove the attitude and do their jobs. I wouldn't care what the SA says, I'm not being pushed into purchasing or keeping something I don't want for whatever reason!


----------



## All things Thea

iHeartMK said:


> the black selma messenger looks good! Looking at both your selma messengers, it makes me want to go back to Macy's to exchange it for another one. I feel like my letters are a little crooked. What do y'all think?  I'm a very particular person (not quite OCD yet lol) and I feel like it's worth just TRYING to see if there are better looking ones out there. If not, I can live with what I have but just the thought of "what if" lingers in my mind hahah. When I purchased mine this past Sunday, I actually asked the SA to bring out 2 other ones to compare so I can get the best looking one but all of them were a little crooked in one way or another. When you lads purchase handbags, are you particular with the hardware, stitching, and leather like I am, or am I the only crazy one?? (I apologize if the photo's huge)


 

Take it back and don't take any sh*t off the SA. The letters are off. If you paid half price for an item or if the material was like real leather you can expect variation/ flaw. But its the letters that have not been put on straight. 

When I went to get my black Selma there was a mark on the back. I was umming and arhhin to the sales assistant that it was a shame it wasn't perfect and I didn't have anything to clean it with. Bless she stood there for 10 mins getting this mark out for me. Don't worry im sure ul be fine and they will just exchange it. Department store tend to be good like that


----------



## All things Thea

Does anyone know if the small Selma will be available in the uk? I've only had my black one for a week know but love the pearl grey colour


----------



## iHeartMK

miah100 said:


> I am very particular about my purchases, it's our right as consumers. As for your messenger, I agree. Those letter look very crooked and I would exchange, hope it works out for you and you find one you love!





bloodyxcape said:


> the "HA" look a little off but its not something i would majorly freak out over. the letters on my bag look alright.
> 
> i don't see anything wrong with taking it back and getting a better looking one if it bothers you that much.





CINNAMONCOCO said:


> The issue is not whether are not the letters are crooked. The issue is that you're unhappy with your purchase. Therefore, I think you have the right to ask for an exchange.





Belle79 said:


> To be honest, the letters on both my messengers seem to be a bit "off" but it doesn't bother me.  If you feel yours is that obvious there is nothing wrong for wanting to look at others they have in stock - who cares what the SA's think! I inspect my bags the same way before purchasing





MDT said:


> Even though we all know MK isn't top of the line, even when spending a few hundred on a bag, we deserve bags free of defects. I am also very picky about my bags and feel like if I'm going to be spending $350 on something, i want it to be perfect. SA's need to shove the attitude and do their jobs. I wouldn't care what the SA says, I'm not being pushed into purchasing or keeping something I don't want for whatever reason!



you all are so right and I think just like you. If i'm going to a certain amount of money, it better be perfect when i get it.  I went back this morning to the same Macy's, hoping I'd see a different SA so I wouldn't cause the same SA anymore trouble but unfortunately, she was the only one there. So i approached her and told her that I purchased the bag earlier in the week and I couldn't get over the fact the the letters looked crooked.  She was very hesitant at first and said that the reason why she doesn't want to bring out too many because she doesn't want to open them because customers like me, want a brand new bag that no one's ever touch, etc. I totally agree with her on that, however, i wasn't going to rip out and open everything up. I just simply wanted to peek and see the name to see if it was perfect enough. Once it's perfect, i will THEN inspect the body of the bag.  She ended up being really nice and helpful about it, which I appreciated but at first, she was ehh.  Long story NOT short, I finally found the bag I'm willing to keep  Now I just have to prep her next Wednesday after my very last final with the rain and stain repellent and TAKE HER OUT FOR A NICE WEEKEND!


----------



## Belle79

iHeartMK said:


> you all are so right and I think just like you. If i'm going to a certain amount of money, it better be perfect when i get it.  I went back this morning to the same Macy's, hoping I'd see a different SA so I wouldn't cause the same SA anymore trouble but unfortunately, she was the only one there. So i approached her and told her that I purchased the bag earlier in the week and I couldn't get over the fact the the letters looked crooked.  She was very hesitant at first and said that the reason why she doesn't want to bring out too many because she doesn't want to open them because customers like me, want a brand new bag that no one's ever touch, etc. I totally agree with her on that, however, i wasn't going to rip out and open everything up. I just simply wanted to peek and see the name to see if it was perfect enough. Once it's perfect, i will THEN inspect the body of the bag.  She ended up being really nice and helpful about it, which I appreciated but at first, she was ehh.  Long story NOT short, I finally found the bag I'm willing to keep  Now I just have to prep her next Wednesday after my very last final with the rain and stain repellent and TAKE HER OUT FOR A NICE WEEKEND!



Congrats and enjoy it!!


----------



## kings_20

Belle79 said:


> Yes - the black/white, black/neon pink and black/neon yellow. I have the black/white and I love it, but I would like it in solid colors as well....



Do the colorblocks come in the large size as well or just medium?


----------



## Belle79

kings_20 said:


> Do the colorblocks come in the large size as well or just medium?



They come in large too


----------



## Amortentia

I finally got my Black Selma! 
This bag sold out in all of the MK stores in London, and I was 14th on  the waiting list. Luckily, I was in Selfridges (the Bloomingdales of  London) and they had just got 3 Black Selmas! I love this bag. At first I  regretted buying it because the crossbody strap drop isn't low enough  for me as I am 5"6 and it awkwardly hits my hip, I also wasn't really  sure what I would use it for. I tried to use it as a school bag, and I  just got so many dirty looks from other girls at school haha so now I  use it as my personal purse. I have the strap on the shortest drop and I  just wear it on my shoulder. It is extremely spacious, it fits a medium  sized makeup bag, large wallet, keys, a bottle of water, a Moleskine  notebook, a magazine, a book and probably more! The structure has held  up very well, it doesn't stain, the hardware is gorgeous and the short  handles fit comfrotably on my lower arm. This bag is perfect for anybody  who wants a structured purse with a zip! It is quite hard to find a  decent MK bag with a zip


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Saw the Selma messenger in metallic snakeskin and pink color block. Super cute!


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Meganooxx

I'm stuck between the Hamilton tote and the Selma, I'm worried the selma is too small for everyday use what do you guys think?


----------



## indi3r4

Cadet's first outing.. I love this bag since it also looks chic crossbody as well.


----------



## kings_20

Loving the cadet!! I have a colorblock coming my way. Can't wait to join the Selma club.


----------



## Amortentia

Meganooxx said:


> I'm stuck between the Hamilton tote and the Selma, I'm worried the selma is too small for everyday use what do you guys think?



The Hamilton tote loses its structure after the first couple of days of use, I wouldn't buy it.  The Selma is not that small, I can fit a medium sized makeup bag, a medium sized DKNY wallet, keys, Moleskine notebook, paperback, magazine, bottle of water and more 
I use it as my everyday purse when I'm not at school and it is fantastic for that purpose simply because it is very durable, maintains its structure and is suited for all types of weather because it has a zip. Go. For. It.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Meganooxx said:


> I'm stuck between the Hamilton tote and the Selma, I'm worried the selma is too small for everyday use what do you guys think?



The Selma isn't that small. In fact, I think it's too big & structured for cross body! 

I guess it depends on how much stuff you carry--I don't carry much so it would be fine for me. The Hamilton is a b-i-g bag for me--I had one for a while but sold it. I had the e-w Hamilton and it was too small. I think the Selma is a nice compromise. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Loomy427

Meganooxx said:


> I'm stuck between the Hamilton tote and the Selma, I'm worried the selma is too small for everyday use what do you guys think?


Get the hamilton in the saffiano leather. best of both worlds!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Agreed! 



Loomy427 said:


> Get the hamilton in the saffiano leather. best of both worlds!


----------



## iHeartMK

Ive always like the Hamiltons, only in saffiano leather though. The Selma is nice and classy,don't get me wrong, but i think the hamilton can easily be dressed up or down whereas for the Selma, it looks too classy to be dressed down with it. I believe the depths of the 2 bags are about the same (MK finally fixed the dimensions in the description to be 6 inches instead of 3.5 or 4) the width is the same (13 inches) so the only differences between the 2 bags are the height, closure, and versatility. Height on Hamilton is 14 inches, Selma is like 10. I sometimes get annoyed with the hamilton being too tall bc its hard to dig through the bottom.  I find myself having to push the bottom of the bag up with one hand while i dig inside my bag with the other hand. For the closure, the hamilton is a snap closure while selma is a top zip closure. The hamilton has a longer strap but that can only be used as a shoulder not crossbody while the selma has a detachable crossbody strap. So it all depends which you prefer and what you're using the bag for. Hope that helps.


----------



## natcolb65

I got the white but I'm having second thoughts. It's really pretty but nor sure it will go with a lot. What do you ladies think? Should I keep it or get another color?


----------



## iHeartMK

My selma messenger had a very eventful weekend! We went to the shooting range, to the mall, and watched Iron Man 3 all in one day. All my friends love my Selma, including my bf! If he approves, i know I've done a good job haha. They love the pearl grey along with the saffiano leather. It's a very refreshing color. I'm so used to sporting my hamilton in the color luggage with GHW so seeing the pearl grey with the SHW is a nice change. 

I apologize if the photos are huge. Here are all the things that can fit in this bag.


----------



## Meganooxx

Amortentia said:


> The Hamilton tote loses its structure after the first couple of days of use, I wouldn't buy it.  The Selma is not that small, I can fit a medium sized makeup bag, a medium sized DKNY wallet, keys, Moleskine notebook, paperback, magazine, bottle of water and more
> I use it as my everyday purse when I'm not at school and it is fantastic for that purpose simply because it is very durable, maintains its structure and is suited for all types of weather because it has a zip. Go. For. It.



Yes i definitely would get the saffiano leather hamilton ! i hate the droopy hamiltons haha thanks soo much for your advice !


----------



## Meganooxx

Loomy427 said:


> Get the hamilton in the saffiano leather. best of both worlds!



Thats what I'm leaning towards ! haha i dont like the droopy hamiltons but i love the style of the selma i just wish it was a bitt bigger i feel like it looks too small on my arm


----------



## Meganooxx

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The Selma isn't that small. In fact, I think it's too big & structured for cross body!
> 
> I guess it depends on how much stuff you carry--I don't carry much so it would be fine for me. The Hamilton is a b-i-g bag for me--I had one for a while but sold it. I had the e-w Hamilton and it was too small. I think the Selma is a nice compromise.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



haha thank you its going to be tough ! i wish i could afford both lol


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's how I feel about the selma on me also. I don't need a bigger bag but it looks small to me. I really love the lock on the hamilton also. Either way you can't go wrong! 





Meganooxx said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards ! haha i dont like the droopy hamiltons but i love the style of the selma i just wish it was a bitt bigger i feel like it looks too small on my arm


----------



## Loomy427

Meganooxx said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards ! haha i dont like the droopy hamiltons but i love the style of the selma i just wish it was a bitt bigger i feel like it looks too small on my arm


that is EXACTLY how I feel. I think it looks fine when I use the shoulder strap but it looks too small when I wear it on my arm.


----------



## FancyFace112

hey ladies, ive kind of been excessively stalking this thread to see your lovely pics, I have a bit of problem, i was searching for selma's in Kijiji ( on a bit of a ban, so wanted to find a deal) and i found someone who was selling their brand new with tags Large Selma in luggage, only issue they have no receipt..for 250..im tempted, but i haven't seen alot of the luggage colors, anyone who can post a pic of theirs id be Eternally grateful


----------



## gatorgirl07

FancyFace112 said:


> hey ladies, ive kind of been excessively stalking this thread to see your lovely pics, I have a bit of problem, i was searching for selma's in Kijiji ( on a bit of a ban, so wanted to find a deal) and i found someone who was selling their brand new with tags Large Selma in luggage, only issue they have no receipt..for 250..im tempted, but i haven't seen alot of the luggage colors, anyone who can post a pic of theirs id be Eternally grateful



If there are pics of the bag you want, you can post them on the authenticate this MK.  The ladies there are very knowledgeable and can help determine if it's real


----------



## EwithDG

Yay! I am now a member of the Sophisticated Selma club 
Picked up the medium satchel in black & pink. She's a beauty!


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## Meganooxx

Loomy427 said:


> that is EXACTLY how I feel. I think it looks fine when I use the shoulder strap but it looks too small when I wear it on my arm.



I'm glad im not the only one !


----------



## KSuzuki

EwithDG said:


> Yay! I am now a member of the Sophisticated Selma club
> Picked up the medium satchel in black & pink. She's a beauty!



Very sharp looking bag! The color combo is supercute! Congrats!


----------



## EwithDG

Thanks everyone! I was initially set on getting the yellow/black but it was too neon for me. The pink is actually quite wearable, not as "in your face" as some people might think


----------



## irns

Doubting to get the messenger, but does it fit an iPad mini? 
Don't need much space for anything else..


----------



## PinkPeonies

I've been a tad bit naughty. 

I'm so cut that I didn't get the neon yellow when it was on the website. Now it's nowhere to be found. I already have the Zinnia in the large so I was really hoping for a neon yellow. If anyone knows where I could find the full neon yellow, not the black and yellow, that ships to Australia please let me know. I'd be forever grateful. 

Anyways from the website it seemed to me that the Zinnia was a much darker pink that's why I questioned a few times if my large was really Zinnia and not neon, even though the tag said Zinnia. But there is a slight difference, not much at all than what I initially thought. Here's a colour and size comparison pic.


----------



## PinkPeonies

iHeartMK said:


> My selma messenger had a very eventful weekend! We went to the shooting range, to the mall, and watched Iron Man 3 all in one day. All my friends love my Selma, including my bf! If he approves, i know I've done a good job haha. They love the pearl grey along with the saffiano leather. It's a very refreshing color. I'm so used to sporting my hamilton in the color luggage with GHW so seeing the pearl grey with the SHW is a nice change.
> 
> I apologize if the photos are huge. Here are all the things that can fit in this bag.



Congrats! Love the pearl grey. If I could have this bag in every colour I would! 

Did these ever come out in palm?

Actually don't tell me, I don't need anymore temptation.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Amortentia - love the black, so classic with the GHW. 

indie3r4 - that's such a gorgeous colour. It looks almost purpley. Reminds me of Balenciagas Bleu Lavande.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this combo! Wish it was in the larger size also...




EwithDG said:


> Yay! I am now a member of the Sophisticated Selma club
> Picked up the medium satchel in black & pink. She's a beauty!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I went to an MK store the other and was carrying the Large Selma bag with me. When I compared it to the Medium version (NOT the messenger bag), the Medium one looked too small on me even though I'm only 5'2". 

Do any of you guys feel the same way? It could also be because of the two tone color that makes the bag seem smaller?


----------



## Meganooxx

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I went to an MK store the other and was carrying the Large Selma bag with me. When I compared it to the Medium version (NOT the messenger bag), the Medium one looked too small on me even though I'm only 5'2".
> 
> Do any of you guys feel the same way? It could also be because of the two tone color that makes the bag seem smaller?



Yes I feel the same way ! That's whats keeping me from buying it too


----------



## diana27arvi

EwithDG said:


> Yay! I am now a member of the Sophisticated Selma club
> Picked up the medium satchel in black & pink. She's a beauty!


Love!!! I got the bigger size in yellow. I'm thinking about getting the neon pink in the small messenger Selma. Love the neon!!


----------



## tanya1729

My selma just came in the mail! Unfortunately I could only look quick because I had to run out so I can't fully examine her till later. I was wondering if you guys had any tips on straightening out the long strap. It has some creasing from being packaged, maybe ill just take it off and put books on it for a few hours to flatten it out? Any thoughts? Ill post pics when I'm home!


----------



## Belle79

tanya1729 said:


> My selma just came in the mail! Unfortunately I could only look quick because I had to run out so I can't fully examine her till later. I was wondering if you guys had any tips on straightening out the long strap. It has some creasing from being packaged, maybe ill just take it off and put books on it for a few hours to flatten it out? Any thoughts? Ill post pics when I'm home!



I hung my bag by the long strap over a doorknob for a few days and that worked


----------



## tanya1729

Thanks Belle! Ill try that. I'm feeling anxious to use it though haha I am going to use the rain and stain repellent and I don't even know how I'm going to wait for that to dry before I can show her off!


----------



## iHeartMK

PinkPeonies said:


> Congrats! Love the pearl grey. If I could have this bag in every colour I would!
> 
> Did these ever come out in palm?
> 
> Actually don't tell me, I don't need anymore temptation.


thanks! I love it, i find myself looking at it all the time in my room. I'll purposely leave my room and come back just to look at it again lolol. I don't mean to be a temptress but no it doesn't come in the color palm. It comes in peal grey, neon pink, neon yellow, black, and supposedly black with studs!


----------



## iHeartMK

tanya1729 said:


> Thanks Belle! Ill try that. I'm feeling anxious to use it though haha I am going to use the rain and stain repellent and I don't even know how I'm going to wait for that to dry before I can show her off!


The rain and stain repellent bottle says to let it set for 24 hours but "ain't nobody got time for that?!?" I just coat it a couple of hours before I head to bed and take it out the next morning, I think it's long enough. Does anybody else set it for 24 hours before taking it out? If so, has there been a difference in its 'protection'?


----------



## tanya1729

I am devastated by the "let sit for 24 hours" I just want to use it now!! I don't think ill wait the full 24 hours either haha, anyone have problems with spraying the hardware? I think it's probably hard to completely avoid it but just wiping it off after shouldn't be a problem? Any tips ?


----------



## tanya1729

My new baby! It's so stunning and perfect!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Belle79

tanya1729 said:


> I am devastated by the "let sit for 24 hours" I just want to use it now!! I don't think ill wait the full 24 hours either haha, anyone have problems with spraying the hardware? I think it's probably hard to completely avoid it but just wiping it off after shouldn't be a problem? Any tips ?



I felt the same way, so I haven't sprayed my pearl grey messenger or my black/white medium Selma at all.....but I have used them both quite a bit. I'm amazed at how clean and perfect the white saffiano still is! I'm sure you could get away with using it a few times before spraying....


----------



## PinkPeonies

What do you guys spray your Selma with?


----------



## tanya1729

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!! What color is the one in your picture is that luggage?


----------



## tanya1729

PinkPeonies said:


> What do you guys spray your Selma with?


i bought the michael kors rain and stain repellent, this is my first time with saffiano leather but it seems like it will be very durable!


----------



## tanya1729

Belle79 said:


> I felt the same way, so I haven't sprayed my pearl grey messenger or my black/white medium Selma at all.....but I have used them both quite a bit. I'm amazed at how clean and perfect the white saffiano still is! I'm sure you could get away with using it a few times before spraying....


Its great the white has stayed clean, I would love to get the white and gray as well. I just love them all! I sprayed mine haha I couldnt resist I would be too nervous to bring it out without spraying it, so now its safe! :]


----------



## Cherry1

No. It's tan I have the black one too, beautiful bags in so many different colors


----------



## tanya1729

I love it! Out of all my bags this is my absolute favorite. Everything about it!!


----------



## Cherry1

I know right! Mine too


----------



## Tran.Nguyen

*I stopped by MK stores last weekend on one of my 'retails therapy sections' and I just felt in love with the beautiful Neon colors. I bought this Selma bag in a medium and I couldn't stop drooling over the Pink version.

This is color is just so ridiculously awesome that would definitely brighten up my summer wardrobes. 

Hopes you would love it as much as I do.

P/S: Do you guys think that this Selma bag in Large would be a little too overwhelming for my petite figure (5'1"). I am thinking about purchasing the Large Selma in the Neon Pink (Zinnia?) color.*


----------



## missbrasilnyc

I agree with the other posters, this bag looks great on you!  Love it.


----------



## EwithDG

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I went to an MK store the other and was carrying the Large Selma bag with me. When I compared it to the Medium version (NOT the messenger bag), the Medium one looked too small on me even though I'm only 5'2".
> 
> Do any of you guys feel the same way? It could also be because of the two tone color that makes the bag seem smaller?





Meganooxx said:


> Yes I feel the same way ! That's whats keeping me from buying it too



It's funny how I felt that the large one was too big for me. That's why I was glad when MK came out with the medium version. 

But if I come across the Cadet one, even as a large, I'd buy it just for the colour lol. Unfortunately, the SA at the MK store said that that colour was not ordered for Canada. Too bad..


----------



## EwithDG

diana27arvi said:


> Love!!! I got the bigger size in yellow. I'm thinking about getting the neon pink in the small messenger Selma. Love the neon!!



Yeah they're so gorgeous. I am not normally a pink person but when I saw it, it was   love.


----------



## dianna06

Tran.Nguyen said:


> *I stopped by MK stores last weekend on one of my 'retails therapy sections' and I just felt in love with the beautiful Neon colors. I bought this Selma bag in a medium and I couldn't stop drooling over the Pink version.
> 
> This is color is just so ridiculously awesome that would definitely brighten up my summer wardrobes.
> 
> Hopes you would love it as much as I do.
> 
> P/S: Do you guys think that this Selma bag in Large would be a little too overwhelming for my petite figure (5'1"). I am thinking about purchasing the Large Selma in the Neon Pink (Zinnia?) color.*


I'm 5'1 myself too and I have the large selma in cadet but I don't think it's overwhelming at all.  I think the size of the bag is just right, i love it! Just in case, maybe you should try out the large in stores to see how you like it.


----------



## smith2315

indi3r4 said:


> Cadet's first outing.. I love this bag since it also looks chic crossbody as well.
> 
> View attachment 2168438


hi, May I know where did u buy get this color ? i checked macy's and everywhere but sold out. thanks


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

EwithDG said:


> It's funny how I felt that the large one was too big for me. That's why I was glad when MK came out with the medium version.
> 
> But if I come across the Cadet one, even as a large, I'd buy it just for the colour lol. Unfortunately, the SA at the MK store said that that colour was not ordered for Canada. Too bad..



The Large one would be perfect if it was an inch narrower. I find the Medium one too small for my 5'2" height. So, I still prefer the Large one and I love how roomy it is inside.

I was thinking about getting the Navy one, but I just bought his Small Jet Set Striped Travel Tote in Navy White Striped.


----------



## SCI

Tran.Nguyen said:


> *I stopped by MK stores last weekend on one of my 'retails therapy sections' and I just felt in love with the beautiful Neon colors. I bought this Selma bag in a medium and I couldn't stop drooling over the Pink version.
> 
> This is color is just so ridiculously awesome that would definitely brighten up my summer wardrobes.
> 
> Hopes you would love it as much as I do.
> 
> P/S: Do you guys think that this Selma bag in Large would be a little too overwhelming for my petite figure (5'1"). I am thinking about purchasing the Large Selma in the Neon Pink (Zinnia?) color.*



Nice... But I think I will like the pink with black... Medium is good size for u


----------



## EwithDG

Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.


----------



## PinkPeonies

EwithDG said:


> Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
> P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.



Looks so good on you! I love your outfit. 

Do you mind sharing what your shoes are? They're adorable!


----------



## EwithDG

PinkPeonies said:


> Looks so good on you! I love your outfit.
> 
> Do you mind sharing what your shoes are? They're adorable!



They're Sperrys. I got them at Winners earlier this week for $40.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

EwithDG said:


> Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
> P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.



The medium size looks perfect on you. On me, it actually looks too small and I'm only an inch taller than you. Weird!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love!!!,





EwithDG said:


> Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
> P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.


----------



## lamng

Dear girls,
Please help me, I want a selma messenger via net, but I've never seen it before, I wonder that the hardware of the black one is gold-tone or silver-tone because in the first pic it is gold but in the second it is silver:
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ger?ID=837863&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=PDPZ1
Thanks all!


----------



## iHeartMK

lamng said:


> Dear girls,
> Please help me, I want a selma messenger via net, but I've never seen it before, I wonder that the hardware of the black one is gold-tone or silver-tone because in the first pic it is gold but in the second it is silver:
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ger?ID=837863&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=PDPZ1
> Thanks all!


The black Selma messenger is definitely in GHW. You can cross reference with Nordstrom. The 2nd pic is actually from the optic white/black one, that's why you see it in SHW. And I'm SO EXCITED THEY CAME OUT WITH SO MANY DIFFERENT COLORS NOW!!! OMG OMG, i'm cheezin' so hard right now hahah. Why does MK always do this to me. I buy one thing and he comes out with another fantastic piece.


----------



## amandacoco

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 2171942
> View attachment 2171945
> 
> 
> My new baby! It's so stunning and perfect!



twinsies! its def stunningggg!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

EwithDG said:


> Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
> P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.


Where did you buy the pink/black combo? So far I've only seen the solid pink.


----------



## lamng

iHeartMK said:


> The black Selma messenger is definitely in GHW. You can cross reference with Nordstrom. The 2nd pic is actually from the optic white/black one, that's why you see it in SHW. And I'm SO EXCITED THEY CAME OUT WITH SO MANY DIFFERENT COLORS NOW!!! OMG OMG, i'm cheezin' so hard right now hahah. Why does MK always do this to me. I buy one thing and he comes out with another fantastic piece.


Thank u so much! I will buy it now on Macy's.


----------



## xbabii

Does anyone know if cadet is gonna be a limited color? I'm searching high and low for it and its sold out everywhere. Seems like they wont be restocking either. I don't want to use eBay


----------



## SCI

EwithDG said:


> Here is how the medium looks on me. I'm 5'1 too.
> P.S. Pardon the owl (and the bear.. and the penguin..) lol.



Love ur outfit and the bag look very cute


----------



## SCI

My Selma messenger in black studs... I can only fits few things in it... But I still love the size... Don't wanna use big bag for summer time


----------



## EwithDG

fieldsinspring said:


> Love!!!,





SCI said:


> Love ur outfit and the bag look very cute






sunnysideup8283 said:


> Where did you buy the pink/black combo? So far I've only seen the solid pink.


I bought mine at an MK store. They also had it in black/white and yellow/black.


----------



## EwithDG

SCI said:


> My Selma messenger in black studs... I can only fits few things in it... But I still love the size... Don't wanna use big bag for summer time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174784
> 
> View attachment 2174785


Aww cute! I am also thinking of buying the messenger. I wanted it in pearl gray but they didn't have it at the store.

Do you know what other colours they have for the studded ones?


----------



## SCI

EwithDG said:


> Aww cute! I am also thinking of buying the messenger. I wanted it in pearl gray but they didn't have it at the store.
> 
> Do you know what other colours they have for the studded ones?



I got it at down town bloor holts, they had this in black, purple(pinkish purple) also blue ( I will call it a dirty old blue) with studs... I like the pink with black... But I haven't see it in Toronto yet...


----------



## EwithDG

SCI said:


> I got it at down town bloor holts, they had this in black, purple(pinkish purple) also blue ( I will call it a dirty old blue) with studs... I like the pink with black... But I haven't see it in Toronto yet...


Hmm.. time to stop by the MK store again lol.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I also posted this on the separate Selma messenger post. But thought I'd share here too.


----------



## FancyFace112

delete


----------



## FancyFace112

delete


----------



## FancyFace112

ok guys, take 3, here is my luggage selma in large lol

she is sooo scrumtious, its my first foray in saffiano leather and so far so good! this is an early bday/Uni graduation pressie.. im in LURVE


----------



## FancyFace112

PinkPeonies said:


> I also posted this on the separate Selma messenger post. But thought I'd share here too.
> 
> View attachment 2175634
> 
> View attachment 2175635



 um..i need that ENTIRE outfit in my closet NOW! i love how you paired the sweet looking purse with such edge pieces, giving it a tough look..right up my alley..this will be my next selma purchase


----------



## kimberlywy

Hi fellow MK lovers! So I got this large Selma with studs over the weekend. At first I thought this would be too large for me but after seeing it in the store, I fell completely in love with it! I love the pockets on the side because I constantly lose my phone in my purse and this solves it. Haha


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Loomy427

PinkPeonies said:


> I also posted this on the separate Selma messenger post. But thought I'd share here too.
> 
> View attachment 2175634
> 
> View attachment 2175635



I have the same phone case in pink and green!


----------



## iHeartMK

kimberlywy said:


> View attachment 2175890
> 
> 
> Hi fellow MK lovers! So I got this large Selma with studs over the weekend. At first I thought this would be too large for me but after seeing it in the store, I fell completely in love with it! I love the pockets on the side because I constantly lose my phone in my purse and this solves it. Haha


it's lovely, congrats! I haven't seen too many of the large studded Selma around here. I too like the side pockets. Does the side pocket go all the way down or does it stop around the 3rd to last stud from the bottom? mod shots, yes?


----------



## liliyanie

Hello ladies, I'm new to MK but but so far so good  I made my first and second MK purchase at the same time 

Because of the Mothers Day after I purchased the Selma bag they gave me a gift certificate and I bought a MK wristlet/wallet.  

I'm really happp that I bought this bag


----------



## EwithDG

kimberlywy said:


> View attachment 2175890
> 
> 
> Hi fellow MK lovers! So I got this large Selma with studs over the weekend. At first I thought this would be too large for me but after seeing it in the store, I fell completely in love with it! I love the pockets on the side because I constantly lose my phone in my purse and this solves it. Haha


I didn't know those had side pockets! 
_Added to wishlist_


----------



## kimberlywy

The side pockets only go about 3/4 down, but it's not so bad because the pockets would be way too deep anyway. So happy you guys loved it!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I got my mama a black n white Selma for Mother's Day! I hope she loves it!


----------



## amandacoco

liliyanie said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to MK but but so far so good  I made my first and second MK purchase at the same time
> 
> Because of the Mothers Day after I purchased the Selma bag they gave me a gift certificate and I bought a MK wristlet/wallet.
> 
> I'm really happp that I bought this bag



super cute! im glad youre loving your firsts MK. purchases!


----------



## PinkPeonies

FancyFace112 said:


> um..i need that ENTIRE outfit in my closet NOW! i love how you paired the sweet looking purse with such edge pieces, giving it a tough look..right up my alley..this will be my next selma purchase



 Thank you! 



Loomy427 said:


> I have the same phone case in pink and green!



 I love this phone case, though I get teased about it, but I love how ergonomic it is when using your phone. Ive dropped my phone a million times and this just cushions it perfectly!


----------



## Sweetpea19

liliyanie said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to MK but but so far so good  I made my first and second MK purchase at the same time
> 
> Because of the Mothers Day after I purchased the Selma bag they gave me a gift certificate and I bought a MK wristlet/wallet.
> 
> I'm really happp that I bought this bag



Very nice! I have that exact wristlet, got it from the Apple store  I loooove it. I'm crushing on the Selma bag. Definitely getting one soon. I almost got the Celine bag but cannot afford that right now. Not sure if I should get the black Selma or not. I already have a black MK medium Margo satchel and a black MK large quilted Sloan. Also got 3 Rebecca Minoff bags last wknd at her sample sell but I'm unsure if I want to keep them.


----------



## bloodyxcape

kimberlywy said:


> The side pockets only go about 3/4 down, but it's not so bad because the pockets would be way too deep anyway. So happy you guys loved it!



Oh man I wish the regular Selma had the pockets! Love your bag either way.


----------



## agentdna

liliyanie said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to MK but but so far so good  I made my first and second MK purchase at the same time
> 
> Because of the Mothers Day after I purchased the Selma bag they gave me a gift certificate and I bought a MK wristlet/wallet.
> 
> I'm really happp that I bought this bag


Lovely bag! I'm also tempted to get a Selma myself!  Did you get your bag at a Michael Kors store?


----------



## liliyanie

Sweetpea19 said:


> Very nice! I have that exact wristlet, got it from the Apple store  I loooove it. I'm crushing on the Selma bag. Definitely getting one soon. I almost got the Celine bag but cannot afford that right now. Not sure if I should get the black Selma or not. I already have a black MK medium Margo satchel and a black MK large quilted Sloan. Also got 3 Rebecca Minoff bags last wknd at her sample sell but I'm unsure if I want to keep them.



I really like the celine bag but the robot face bothers me sometimes and it's a relly big no for me if I can't carry it on my shoulder, so selma is the perfect bag for me


----------



## liliyanie

agentdna said:


> Lovely bag! I'm also tempted to get a Selma myself!  Did you get your bag at a Michael Kors store?



No, I bought it from Harvey Nichols.


----------



## chocolux

Do you guys think the gold or silver hardware will last longer? (Fading issues)


----------



## Cherry1

Yes. I have Michael Kors bags that has been purchased years ago with gold & silver hardware, no fading at all


----------



## kimberlywy

chocolux said:


> Do you guys think the gold or silver hardware will last longer? (Fading issues)



So far I've only seen the fading issues on the rose gold hardware.


----------



## chocolux

Cherry1 said:


> Yes. I have Michael Kors bags that has been purchased years ago with gold & silver hardware, no fading at all



Good to know


----------



## chocolux

kimberlywy said:


> So far I've only seen the fading issues on the rose gold hardware.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## bielridz

Hi girls! Im new here.  I just bought a selma in cadec blue. However im torn between cadec and navy. Which one u guys think is wayyy prettier? Coz ive never seen selma in real and ive never been to mk boutique to try it.. Hehe.


----------



## LVaznGRL

bielridz said:


> Hi girls! Im new here.  I just bought a selma in cadec blue. However im torn between cadec and navy. Which one u guys think is wayyy prettier? Coz ive never seen selma in real and ive never been to mk boutique to try it.. Hehe.


I own the Navy Selma, but I also have a Cadet one on its way to me. You cannot go wrong with either color, since blue is pretty neutral. But I was very obsessed with the Navy, and when I received it, I knew it was a keeper. Navy is a classic color, but if you want a blue that pops more, then go for the Cadet.


----------



## EwithDG

bloodyxcape said:


> Oh man I wish the regular Selma had the pockets! Love your bag either way.



Yea me too! I normally put my work ID in the outside pockets so I can easily access it. Hopefully MK will release one someday (:


----------



## chocolux

CrazyPurseLady said:


> I was also debating between the pearl gray or the navy, but I decided to go with the pearl gray and I'm so glad I did! It will be a great addition to your wardrobe if you wear a lot of dark colors, but it also works well with light pastel colors for the spring/summer. It is
> a really unique gray, the color looks different under different types of lighting!
> View attachment 2163163



How is your pearl gray selma holding up?  Have you noticed any color transfer from jeans?  I tend to wear a lot of dark jeans and dark colors... so I think this gray may be a nicer addition than a black selma.


----------



## Sweetpea19

liliyanie said:


> I really like the celine bag but the robot face bothers me sometimes and it's a relly big no for me if I can't carry it on my shoulder, so selma is the perfect bag for me



Good points. So this can be worn on the shoulders? Score! Just the large though right?


----------



## iHeartMK

kimberlywy said:


> So far I've only seen the fading issues on the rose gold hardware.


Do you mean rose gold hardware on handbags or MK's RGHW in general? because I bought the rose gold chronograph watch with glitz a couple years ago and I feel like it's faded over the years. It reallyyy bothered me when i started noticing the fade but then got over it. But now as I look at MK's latest rose gold items, it's starting to bother me again. my rose gold either faded or MK has just refreshed his rose gold color to be more rosey, if that make sense. I know it's off topic with the Selmas but I just wanted clarification and to see if anyone's had this fading issue as well. but..back to the Selmas!! hehe


----------



## Belle79

chocolux said:


> How is your pearl gray selma holding up?  Have you noticed any color transfer from jeans?  I tend to wear a lot of dark jeans and dark colors... so I think this gray may be a nicer addition than a black selma.


 
I have the grey Selma messenger and I haven't had any color transfer issues - I didn't treat it with anything either...


----------



## liliyanie

Sweetpea19 said:


> Good points. So this can be worn on the shoulders? Score! Just the large though right?



It comes with a detachable shoulder strap so you can carry it on your shoulder if its heavy or your hands are full. And I think mine is medium and the large one only comes with studs?  I'm not sure 

BTW I checked your bags on the internet and Margo is definetly on my list


----------



## Asphodel

Hi ladies, I bought the large selma today in black and white. I am not sure if I should keep it or exchange it for a different colour (luggage, navy, or tangerine). Do you like the 2 tone colour in the Selma? Can it last more than just the summer season? I would love to hear from someone that has it in black and white or just some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea19

liliyanie said:


> It comes with a detachable shoulder strap so you can carry it on your shoulder if its heavy or your hands are full. And I think mine is medium and the large one only comes with studs?  I'm not sure
> 
> BTW I checked your bags on the internet and Margo is definetly on my list



Yay it's so nice I love it!!! Especially for the price I paid  it's my first MK. I will do a reveal I think and post pics!!


----------



## kimberlywy

babydoll9 said:


> Hi ladies, I bought the large selma today in black and white. I am not sure if I should keep it or exchange it for a different colour (luggage, navy, or tangerine). Do you like the 2 tone colour in the Selma? Can it last more than just the summer season? I would love to hear from someone that has it in black and white or just some opinions. Thanks!



The black and white was my first choice but I went with the black one being that I wear jeans a lot and I didn't want to risk any color transfer. If you're the type of person who changes purses a lot and if you have to wear work clothes most of the time, then I say keep it.


----------



## bloodyxcape

kimberlywy said:


> The black and white was my first choice but I went with the black one being that I wear jeans a lot and I didn't want to risk any color transfer. If you're the type of person who changes purses a lot and if you have to wear work clothes most of the time, then I say keep it.



As someone who wears a lot of dark colors and dark jeans, i would not get the black/white bag. i would be scared of the transfer BUT if you change purses a lot and wear diff work clothes like kimberlywy^ mentioned then maybe stick with what you got. I guess just be careful with how you carry the bag. It's up to you really.


----------



## Celi05

Hey ladies, I need help... It's my first Selma, I can't choose between palm, neon pink or the gray!!! What are your suggestions? I'm looking at the large by the way!!


----------



## chocolux

Celi05 said:


> Hey ladies, I need help... It's my first Selma, I can't choose between palm, neon pink or the gray!!! What are your suggestions? I'm looking at the large by the way!!



I think out of those 3 colors,  the gray is probably the most neutral and can be used with more outfits.  I guess it depends on whether you're looking for more of a weekend bag or an everyday work bag.


----------



## allurella

i've fallen in love with the selma! i definitely have to check it out in person when i go to the states this summer.

does anyone have any ideas where it'll be best to go see it in new york city? the michael kors store or a department store?


----------



## bellagem

chocolux said:


> I think out of those 3 colors,  the gray is probably the most neutral and can be used with more outfits.  I guess it depends on whether you're looking for more of a weekend bag or an everyday work bag.


Agree! You'll get the most use out of gray


----------



## Asphodel

Hello again ladies, after much soul searching I returned the black and white bag and opted for the pearl grey. I am in love with it and I know I made the right choice. The solid colours are very classy but the grey is still youthful and fun. BTW - I have 2 small kids and the bag fits enough diapers for both, along with a wrap for nursing and a small make up bag.


----------



## Cherry1

Gorgeous bag! Love the color


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

babydoll9 said:


> Hello again ladies, after much soul searching I returned the black and white bag and opted for the pearl grey. I am in love with it and I know I made the right choice. The solid colours are very classy but the grey is still youthful and fun. BTW - I have 2 small kids and the bag fits enough diapers for both, along with a wrap for nursing and a small make up bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179869


i have this same color Selma and I LOVE IT. It goes with everything.  I have not changed bags in 2 weeks... and I don't see my self changing it anytime soon.  Enjoy yours!  Looks great on you.


----------



## smith2315

DP PURSE FAN said:


> i have this same color Selma and I LOVE IT. It goes with everything.  I have not changed bags in 2 weeks... and I don't see my self changing it anytime soon.  Enjoy yours!  Looks great on you.


Lovely bag..I am waiting my selma cadet deliver to my door. will post the photo once it's arrived. 
I am in love with selma messanger too..


----------



## Celi05

Just thought I'd let everyone know Macy's is having a sale right now online!!! Save 25% on your order!! Just enter promo code ICONS... 
The sale ends on the 19th.. I just saved close to 90 dollars on my new Selma!! Can't wait for it to arrive!!

Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I was just coming to post this. Great deal on great bags! They also have the studded selma just in!





Celi05 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know Macy's is having a sale right now online!!! Save 25% on your order!! Just enter promo code ICONS...
> The sale ends on the 19th.. I just saved close to 90 dollars on my new Selma!! Can't wait for it to arrive!!
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## kings_20

My pink & black Selma have arrived!!  I've just had a quick peek, since I'm at work.  I will post pics and a review later tonight!  It looks lovely though


----------



## kings_20

I got my large colorblock Selma in black in pink. Here is a quick shot. Not the best pic but this bag has been posted before. 

Great size and very lightweight. There is a couple of tiny black marks on the pink Saffiano leather in the back. Nothing major. Otherwise, the bag is flawless. 

I will wear it tomorrow and will report back if there are any issues.  I'm finally in the Selma Club


----------



## kings_20




----------



## nicole_201012

allurella said:


> i've fallen in love with the selma! i definitely have to check it out in person when i go to the states this summer.
> 
> does anyone have any ideas where it'll be best to go see it in new york city? the michael kors store or a department store?



I would either go to the MK in Rockefeller Center - or head to Macy's in Herald Square because you may be able to score a deal there (out of towners get 10% off).


----------



## Sweetpea19

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2182497



Love it, where did you get the pink and black one?


----------



## Sweetpea19

Should I order the pink or grey? I like bright colors usually, but grey does look more sophisticated so need help deciding


----------



## kings_20

Sweetpea19 said:


> Love it, where did you get the pink and black one?



Hi - I ordered it from a MK boutique in Vancouver, BC in Canada. It was the last one in the store.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Sweetpea19 said:


> Should I order the pink or grey? I like bright colors usually, but grey does look more sophisticated so need help deciding



Well I went with my gut and ordered the neon pink


----------



## PinkPeonies

I'm sorry to post this everywhere but I'm just too excited.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Celi05 said:


> Hey ladies, I need help... It's my first Selma, I can't choose between palm, neon pink or the gray!!! What are your suggestions? I'm looking at the large by the way!!



Palm or neon. I love gray but find this shade to be lacking. Might I suggest the metallic silver as an alternative. Still neutral but more interesting.


----------



## chocolux

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2182497



Ooh cute color combination!


----------



## Chrissie82

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm sorry to post this everywhere but I'm just too excited.
> 
> View attachment 2182784
> 
> View attachment 2182786



Love it love it love it love it!! I need/want the neon yellow!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Celi05 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know Macy's is having a sale right now online!!! Save 25% on your order!! Just enter promo code ICONS...
> The sale ends on the 19th.. I just saved close to 90 dollars on my new Selma!! Can't wait for it to arrive!!
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!!



I'm so bummed at this! About a week ago I was browsing Macy's and changed the country to Australia and it was showing all the MK bags, went to checkout, but I didn't go through with it thinking I'd get over the bag. I didn't, and I checked a few days back and they now say they can't ship MK bags to Australia.

25% would have been amazing! Lucky you!



kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2182497



Love your new bag! Is the pink the neon or zinnia?



Sweetpea19 said:


> Well I went with my gut and ordered the neon pink



You will love the neon if you love your colours. It's such a cute and great little bag.



Chrissie82 said:


> Love it love it love it love it!! I need/want the neon yellow!



Thank you. I can honestly sleep now. I was bummed when it sold out thinking I'll never see it again. One insomniac night I thought id check the site just for kicks and it was right there. I got up and ran to buy it online. The MK site service is PERFECT! Even for someone overseas.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm sorry to post this everywhere but I'm just too excited.
> 
> View attachment 2182784
> 
> View attachment 2182786



Those Selma's are so pretty, I think I might have to go look at one today...


----------



## PinkPeonies

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Those Selma's are so pretty, I think I might have to go look at one today...



 Thank you!

You really should, I cannot recommend this bag more.


----------



## kings_20

A quick mod pic on my way out the door. 




Also, the saffiano has a strong smell. Does anyone else's bag have a chemical smell? I have the Jet Set tote in pearl grey and that has virtually no smells. 

It did come wrapped in a plastic bag, so maybe it was from that? It should lessen with use - I hope!

Sorry, about the dirty mirror!


----------



## Sweetpea19

kings_20 said:


> A quick mod pic on my way out the door.
> 
> View attachment 2183075
> 
> 
> Also, the saffiano has a strong smell. Does anyone else's bag have a chemical smell? I have the Jet Set tote in pearl grey and that has virtually no smells.
> 
> It did come wrapped in a plastic bag, so maybe it was from that? It should lessen with use - I hope!
> 
> Sorry, about the dirty mirror!



I didn't know they made the black and pink in large? Where did you get it? Look great!


----------



## Sweetpea19

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm sorry to post this everywhere but I'm just too excited.
> 
> View attachment 2182784
> 
> View attachment 2182786



We need to see a bunch of mod pics now!!!


----------



## kings_20

Sweetpea19 said:


> I didn't know they made the black and pink in large? Where did you get it? Look great!


 
I got it from a MK boutique in Vancouver, BC 

Thanks, I think it's love


----------



## jal555

I bought the cadet Selma last night and now I'm not sure if it looks to small on me. I am not tiny..and all the modeling pics are of smaller gals. Of course the sales people..my friend and a customer said it looks great..I always think the Hamilton looks too big but I love the look. I can't post a picture. Anyone have any modelling shots if your bigger? I suppose it all comes down to comfort. ..but I don't want to take this back and regret it..the color is gorgeous!! Any advice?? Thanks.


----------



## kings_20

^^
I think as long as you're comfortable carrying it and it can fit all of your things, it's all good.  I didn't think the large Selma was that big when I carry it, but looking at my mod pic - it looks huge lol.  I still love it, so if it looks like luggage on me, so be it 

It's a fair sized bag, so even if you're bigger - I think it will still look fabulous.  The cadet Selma is stunning!


----------



## jal555

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> I think as long as you're comfortable carrying it and it can fit all of your things, it's all good.  I didn't think the large Selma was that big when I carry it, but looking at my mod pic - it looks huge lol.  I still love it, so if it looks like luggage on me, so be it
> 
> It's a fair sized bag, so even if you're bigger - I think it will still look fabulous.  The cadet Selma is stunning!


I think your bag looks great on you..not big at all. I am going to sleep on it and decide because I do love the color. Thanks for your input..


----------



## kings_20

jal555 said:


> I think your bag looks great on you..not big at all. I am going to sleep on it and decide because I do love the color. Thanks for your input..


 
Does your bag have a strong chemical smell?  The smell is lessening but is still there.  I wish that it smelled like leather or is odorless like my Jet Set Tote in peral gray.

Definitely sleep on it and wear it around the house before you make up your mind.


----------



## jal555

kings_20 said:


> Does your bag have a strong chemical smell?  The smell is lessening but is still there.  I wished that it smelled like leather or is odorless like my Jet Set Tote in peral gray.
> 
> Definitely sleep on it and wear it around the house before you make up your mind.


No it really has no smell. I also got the lime slim flap wallet and it does have a leather smell. I will sleep on it and post what I decide. My daughter needs to give me her opinion..but won't see her until Sunday. She will be brutally honest!! LOL


----------



## bielridz

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Palm or neon. I love gray but find this shade to be lacking. Might I suggest the metallic silver as an alternative. Still neutral but more interesting.


I have the palm n never regretted buying it. It so pretty n classy!


----------



## Sweetpea19

bielridz said:


> I have the palm n never regretted buying it. It so pretty n classy!



I'm a member of the Selma club! Just got mine today- neon pink! I really love it


----------



## Schuholic

Im finally in! Bought the grey selma this week on my vacation in NY! Its my first MK bag but i love her! Such a classy bag!


----------



## Loomy427

jal555 said:


> I bought the cadet Selma last night and now I'm not sure if it looks to small on me. I am not tiny..and all the modeling pics are of smaller gals. Of course the sales people..my friend and a customer said it looks great..I always think the Hamilton looks too big but I love the look. I can't post a picture. Anyone have any modelling shots if your bigger? I suppose it all comes down to comfort. ..but I don't want to take this back and regret it..the color is gorgeous!! Any advice?? Thanks.


I too bought the cadet selma and thought it looked too small I ended up exchanging it for the cadet hamilton in the saffiano leather and while it is big, I feel that it suits my body type much better than selma. The selma just made me feel like a giant! Until it comes in a bigger size i will have to pass.I am very happy with my hamilton it's more functional and is still just as fashionable and I was still able to get the color I wanted.  if you come across the hamilton in cadet check it out.


----------



## Loomy427

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2182497


What a beauty. It looks larger than the larges I have seen where did you buy it and can you tell me the size?


----------



## kings_20

Loomy427 said:


> What a beauty. It looks larger than the larges I have seen where did you buy it and can you tell me the size?



It's 12x10x5 not including the wings. I'm a size 0-3 and 5'5. It does look large to me in my mod pic. 

I did a charge send from a MK boutique in Vancouver. It was the last one in stock.


----------



## leighca

My new black and white colorblock medium Selma and tangerine mini Hamilton.


----------



## SCI

I got another purple one to match my black studs


----------



## lovingbunny

Do you guys know how much the black Selma would be in Canada?


----------



## Belle79

SCI said:


> View attachment 2186357
> 
> I got another purple one to match my black studs


 
That is such a gorgeous shade of purple!


----------



## PinkPeonies

leighca said:


> My new black and white colorblock medium Selma and tangerine mini Hamilton.



Adorable pair. Love!


----------



## PinkPeonies

SCI said:


> View attachment 2186357
> 
> I got another purple one to match my black studs



Oh no, don't show me this. 

Absolutely love that shade of purple.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Just a few pairings with my fraternal twins.


----------



## indi3r4

PinkPeonies said:


> Just a few pairings with my fraternal twins.
> 
> View attachment 2186614
> 
> View attachment 2186615
> 
> View attachment 2186616



LOVE this!


----------



## a_v_p

PinkPeonies said:


> Just a few pairings with my fraternal twins.
> 
> View attachment 2186614
> 
> View attachment 2186615
> 
> View attachment 2186616


Love love love the neon!


----------



## a_v_p

lovingbunny said:


> Do you guys know how much the black Selma would be in Canada?


The large Selmas (like the size of the studded ones on michaelkors.com, but without the studs) are $400 at Holt Renfrew. I bought one yesterday at the Vancouver store.


----------



## a_v_p

kings_20 said:


> A quick mod pic on my way out the door.
> 
> View attachment 2183075
> 
> 
> Also, the saffiano has a strong smell. Does anyone else's bag have a chemical smell? I have the Jet Set tote in pearl grey and that has virtually no smells.
> 
> It did come wrapped in a plastic bag, so maybe it was from that? It should lessen with use - I hope!
> 
> Sorry, about the dirty mirror!


I have two saffianos and they both have a chemical smell. I left one of them sitting out for a week and I can barely notice it now. The other one I bought yesterday, so hopefully the smell goes away soon as well.


----------



## a_v_p

Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats That's great they have this style without studs too!


----------



## kings_20

a_v_p said:


> I have two saffianos and they both have a chemical smell. I left one of them sitting out for a week and I can barely notice it now. The other one I bought yesterday, so hopefully the smell goes away soon as well.



Thanks for your reply 

The chemical smell is lessening with use. It's starting to smell more like leather now.


----------



## EwithDG

SCI said:


> View attachment 2186357
> 
> I got another purple one to match my black studs


Is this from Holts too? I called my MK store last week and they don't have the studded messengers yet


----------



## lovingbunny

Aww thank you! I live near vancouver too, didn't know Holt refrew carried MK! can't wait to make the trip


----------



## Belle79

a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.


 
Oooh, love this color too!  Congrats.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Wow! This is awesome, hope they come here soon! 



a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.


----------



## kings_20

a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.



Love this! Is this the extra large size? Love the double side pockets.


----------



## a_v_p

Belle79 said:


> Oooh, love this color too!  Congrats.



Thank you!



kings_20 said:


> Love this! Is this the extra large size? Love the double side pockets.



Thanks! Yes, she is XL size. She measures 16" W x 11" tall, not including the handles. I'm looking forward to taking her to work and, you know, everywhere else, lol.


----------



## kimberlywy

lovingbunny said:


> Do you guys know how much the black Selma would be in Canada?



It's $368 in Winnipeg.


----------



## leighca

I didn't see the large Selma in the boutique of my city. My black and white one is medium size and it's $368


----------



## fifivirgie

Hello Selma lovers. Who owns the Large Top Zip in red? 3 weeks ago I saw it on the MK site and since I live in Indonesia and they don't ship here, I placed an order through an Indonesian online bag store, was excited until a few days ago when they told me the red has been sold out  so I now my options are either the black, grey, or the black-white.


----------



## smith2315

Pls meet my new selma in Cadet...luv it..


----------



## fifivirgie

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeonies

smith2315 said:


> Pls meet my new selma in Cadet...luv it..



It's so classic in this colour. Congrats she's a beauty!


----------



## jal555

Someone sent me a message and I can't figure out how to send private message back?  So I hope she sees this..VonMaur Department Store. Sorry.


----------



## Celi05

My Mother's Day gift finally arrived!!! In love with my new Selma!!


----------



## chocolux

a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.



Wow I love this grey with gold hardware!  I liked the pearl gray but thought grey would be more nicely paired with gold.  Is this in stores everywhere yet?


----------



## fifivirgie

a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.



Where did you get this? Thought this one would only come with studs?


----------



## littlechebb

waiting for my pink Selma too~ will be here on 5/23!!! wohooo so excited


----------



## jade

Did you guys see this amazing embossed Selma?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-snake-embossed-leather-satchel/3477677

I want one but I am banned.


----------



## a_v_p

chocolux said:


> Wow I love this grey with gold hardware!  I liked the pearl gray but thought grey would be more nicely paired with gold.  Is this in stores everywhere yet?



Thank you - I love her too! I have not seen this at Michael Kors boutique stores (at least not where I live, in Canada). I called around to a couple of MK boutique stores in my area and they had never seen a grey Selma with gold hardware (bummer!), so I don't know where you could get it.  




fifivirgie said:


> Where did you get this? Thought this one would only come with studs?



At Holt Renfrew, in Vancouver, Canada. The one with the studs is what they have on the michaelkors.com website, and I'm surprised XL Selma w/o studs isn't on there either. Maybe they're testing this style out or only making it available in certain markets? Not sure.


----------



## bloodyxcape

jade said:


> Did you guys see this amazing embossed Selma?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-snake-embossed-leather-satchel/3477677
> 
> I want one but I am banned.




it says page unavailable.


----------



## jade

bloodyxcape said:


> it says page unavailable.



Annoying!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


----------



## pauii

smith2315 said:


> Pls meet my new selma in Cadet...luv it..



The cadet is beautiful!


----------



## a_v_p

littlechebb said:


> waiting for my pink Selma too~ will be here on 5/23!!! wohooo so excited



Yay! I love Selma in pink - so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Celi05 said:


> My Mother's Day gift finally arrived!!! In love with my new Selma!!


I love your bag! How are you liking the jelly sandals?


----------



## SCI

EwithDG said:


> Is this from Holts too? I called my MK store last week and they don't have the studded messengers yet



Yes Toronto bloor st Holts


----------



## Restore724

*Selma Messenger turquoise*


----------



## lala76

Restore724 said:


> *Selma Messenger turquoise*


Love this!!


----------



## handbags4me

Restore724 said:


> *Selma Messenger turquoise*



Such a cute bag!  Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Restore724 said:


> *Selma Messenger turquoise*



Gorgeous!


----------



## fifivirgie

jade said:


> Did you guys see this amazing embossed Selma?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-snake-embossed-leather-satchel/3477677
> 
> I want one but I am banned.



Jade, you're "banned"??? What do you mean?


----------



## jade

fifivirgie said:


> Jade, you're "banned"??? What do you mean?



From buying more bags. . Way too many this year. Since December I have grabbed Coach Poppy at the outlet, a Reed Krakoff at the Saks outlet, the Selma, a Rebecca Minkoff MAC at the Saks outlet.  And I just got my MK Collection Blake at Nordies for 50% off.


----------



## fifivirgie

jade said:


> From buying more bags. . Way too many this year. Since December I have grabbed Coach Poppy at the outlet, a Reed Krakoff at the Saks outlet, the Selma, a Rebecca Minkoff MAC at the Saks outlet.  And I just got my MK Collection Blake at Nordies for 50% off.



Wow! Would love to see all of them I assume stacked in your closet really nicely


----------



## jade

I wanted to share a Selma story.  Kinda long...but maybe you'll find it pretty interesting.

So the other week, I brought my bag to a client meeting.  In a nutshell I was new to the project, and the client hasn't really clicked with the prior team members.  

I am going to describe the client as very "posh."  

I live in the Bay Area, and while there is a lot of wealth here, it is more of the "working millionaire" kind, and not the "old money" kind.   So you generally find that people across most income classes do the same stuff etc.  Well at least I do.  I don't have any trust fund friends.    So in a nutshell.  We don't have many people who do those typical things I might think of as "posh" debutantes and all that stuff.

Anyway, during the small talk phase with this client she was talking about her hobbies, and she has what I'd call posh ones.  She plays polo and goes yachting on the weekend.  (Very Connecticut, not very Bay Area).  And of course drives a Range Rover, and carries a Ferragamo bag (yes, I notice these things).

Anyway she comments, "wow, I love your bag!" When I walked in with my Selma, and then started inquiring about the bag, and was surprised it was MK.  

Anyway the meeting went well, and we get on really well...so maybe it was the bag?  Who knows!  

But there you go, the Selma is a great work bag.  For me anyway.  I think it gives of a very sophisticated air.   Even to people far "posher" than I.  

Hope you all are enjoying your bags!


----------



## jade

fifivirgie said:


> Wow! Would love to see all of them I assume stacked in your closet really nicely



My bag storage is baskets.  But that would be a fund thread.  I should post one!  As I am cleaning out my closet and condensing!    Or I can showcase just the MK bags.


----------



## Maice

jade said:


> I wanted to share a Selma story.  Kinda long...but maybe you'll find it pretty interesting.
> 
> So the other week, I brought my bag to a client meeting.  In a nutshell I was new to the project, and the client hasn't really clicked with the prior team members.
> 
> I am going to describe the client as very "posh."
> 
> I live in the Bay Area, and while there is a lot of wealth here, it is more of the "working millionaire" kind, and not the "old money" kind.   So you generally find that people across most income classes do the same stuff etc.  Well at least I do.  I don't have any trust fund friends.    So in a nutshell.  We don't have many people who do those typical things I might think of as "posh" debutantes and all that stuff.
> 
> Anyway, during the small talk phase with this client she was talking about her hobbies, and she has what I'd call posh ones.  She plays polo and goes yachting on the weekend.  (Very Connecticut, not very Bay Area).  And of course drives a Range Rover, and carries a Ferragamo bag (yes, I notice these things).
> 
> Anyway she comments, "wow, I love your bag!" When I walked in with my Selma, and then started inquiring about the bag, and was surprised it was MK.
> 
> Anyway the meeting went well, and we get on really well...so maybe it was the bag?  Who knows!
> 
> But there you go, the Selma is a great work bag.  For me anyway.  I think it gives of a very sophisticated air.   Even to people far "posher" than I.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your bags!


 
Cute story!  I agree that the Selma is really quite a "posh"/sophisticated - looking bag - it is currently my one and only MK, and I really like it.  I've gotten a lot of looks and compliments on it


----------



## Celi05

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love your bag! How are you liking the jelly sandals?


I love the sandals they are super comfy and can be dressed up or down... But if your considering them go a size up they run small  but I'd recommend getting them..in every color lol


----------



## fifivirgie

jade said:


> My bag storage is baskets.  But that would be a fund thread.  I should post one!  As I am cleaning out my closet and condensing!    Or I can showcase just the MK bags.



Okay


----------



## EwithDG

Restore724 said:


> *Selma Messenger turquoise*


Oh wow! That is pretty!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

i just got a zinnia selma todayyy


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

My first Selma in black with gold hardware. I bought her yesterday and I'm totally in love with her .


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

Restore724 said:


> *Selma Messenger turquoise*



Beautiful! I adore this color but in my local MK they do not have it. Only wallets and medium Hamilton. I wish they had turquoise Selma or maybe pomegranate one, especially studded.


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

smith2315 said:


> Pls meet my new selma in Cadet...luv it..



Wow... she's amazing! What a color!


----------



## a_v_p

Chanelpolishfan said:


> My first Selma in black with gold  hardware. I bought her yesterday and I'm totally in love with her .





I love this! So chic and classic!


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

a_v_p said:


> I love this! So chic and classic!



Thanks! I saw yours Selma in pewter grey she's adorable .


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## laughingcities

Chanelpolishfan said:


> My first Selma in black with gold hardware. I bought her yesterday and I'm totally in love with her .


Is this the XL Selma without the studs? I love it! I really want to get it with studs but I can't find any reference pictures of it being used with the shoulder strap. Do you mind modeling it?


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

laughingcities said:


> Is this the XL Selma without the studs? I love it! I really want to get it with studs but I can't find any reference pictures of it being used with the shoulder strap. Do you mind modeling it?



Thank you! Yes, that is her. Sure. I will take a picture tomorrow .


----------



## littlechebb

Got my Selma in the mail! I brought it out to grocery shopping the next day.


----------



## fifivirgie

Chanelpolishfan said:


> My first Selma in black with gold hardware. I bought her yesterday and I'm totally in love with her .



Elegant & sophisticated! Where did you buy it from? I only knew this type with studs, now I'm confused... What's the exact name of this type and is it the same size as the studded ones?


----------



## fifivirgie

littlechebb said:


> Got my Selma in the mail! I brought it out to grocery shopping the next day.



It suits you well.. Do you mind telling us how tall you are?


----------



## jade

fifivirgie said:


> Elegant & sophisticated! Where did you buy it from? I only knew this type with studs, now I'm confused... What's the exact name of this type and is it the same size as the studded ones?



Large Selma.  Look around Rey have been out a few months. The first Selma.


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

fifivirgie said:


> Elegant & sophisticated! Where did you buy it from? I only knew this type with studs, now I'm confused... What's the exact name of this type and is it the same size as the studded ones?



Thank you! I've bought it in my local MK in Kyiv, Ukraine. Yes it's the same size as studded one. It's written Selma Black LG NS Tote on the tag.


----------



## Chanelpolishfan

laughingcities said:


> Is this the XL Selma without the studs? I love it! I really want to get it with studs but I can't find any reference pictures of it being used with the shoulder strap. Do you mind modeling it?



Selma in action


----------



## missyanne

PinkPeonies said:


> Just a few pairings with my fraternal twins.
> 
> View attachment 2186614
> 
> View attachment 2186615
> 
> View attachment 2186616



where did you get the acid colored selma? I can't find it anywhere. Is it already discontinued/sold out?


----------



## PinkPeonies

missyanne said:


> where did you get the acid colored selma? I can't find it anywhere. Is it already discontinued/sold out?



I got it from the MK website. I initially saw it there a few months back and missed out. I kept checking hoping it would come back and it did and finally snagged one. It seems to only last a few hours when they put this colour up.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

missyanne said:


> where did you get the acid colored selma? I can't find it anywhere. Is it already discontinued/sold out?



I saw it at the SCP MK boutique just last weekend.


----------



## missyanne

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I saw it at the SCP MK boutique just last weekend.



thanks! I just found it on the Dillard's website.


----------



## missyanne

PinkPeonies said:


> I got it from the MK website. I initially saw it there a few months back and missed out. I kept checking hoping it would come back and it did and finally snagged one. It seems to only last a few hours when they put this colour up.



thanks! i just found it on the dillard's website. going to order it now before it's gone


----------



## fifivirgie

chanelpolishfan said:


> thank you! I've bought it in my local mk in kyiv, ukraine. Yes it's the same size as studded one. It's written selma black lg ns tote on the tag.



w


----------



## fifivirgie

jade said:


> Large Selma.  Look around Rey have been out a few months. The first Selma.



Thanks


----------



## fifivirgie

Chanelpolishfan said:


> Thank you! I've bought it in my local MK in Kyiv, Ukraine. Yes it's the same size as studded one. It's written Selma Black LG NS Tote on the tag.



Thanks des the info


----------



## Laura88

can someone please tell me if http://www.harrods.com/product/selma-satchel/michael-michael-kors/s12-0401-076-MMK-193 in tan is the same as luggage?


----------



## Cherry1

No. I have the selma satchel in tan, & it's a different shade of color than the luggage(dark brown)


----------



## Laura88

Cherry1 said:


> No. I have the selma satchel in tan, & it's a different shade of color than the luggage(dark brown)



thank you!


----------



## xbabii

I've been very indecisive. I've returned my pearl grey selma and got the black one but still not feeling it. I recently saw Nordstrom had the Cadet I originally wanted in stock and ordered it right away. It's coming Friday. But here's the black one I *might* be returning.. This bag is so beautiful I wish I owned all the colors!! Will be taking a picture of my cadet when it arrives!


----------



## missyanne

xbabii said:


> I've been very indecisive. I've returned my pearl grey selma and got the black one but still not feeling it. I recently saw Nordstrom had the Cadet I originally wanted in stock and ordered it right away. It's coming Friday. But here's the black one I *might* be returning.. This bag is so beautiful I wish I owned all the colors!! Will be taking a picture of my cadet when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198776





love the black one on you! I'm from NY too, do you mind telling me where you found it? I heard black is sold out in most places but I haven't really gone to check anywhere. I am debating if I should go try it on and see if I like the large on me. I am expecting my two neon messenger selmas in the mail on thursday.


----------



## fifivirgie

missyanne said:


> love the black one on you! I'm from NY too, do you mind telling me where you found it? I heard black is sold out in most places but I haven't really gone to check anywhere. I am debating if I should go try it on and see if I like the large on me. I am expecting my two neon messenger selmas in the mail on thursday.



I just opened the Nordstrom website. They have the large Selma in black.


----------



## xbabii

missyanne said:


> love the black one on you! I'm from NY too, do you mind telling me where you found it? I heard black is sold out in most places but I haven't really gone to check anywhere. I am debating if I should go try it on and see if I like the large on me. I am expecting my two neon messenger selmas in the mail on thursday.



Nordstrom and Zappos still have the black in stock. I ordered mine from Piperlime for 20% off but its off their site now. The selmas are like sold out every where in NY at least the popular colors are. The neon messengers are gorgeous, you will love the neon pink!


----------



## gina2328

I have the Large Selma in Palm and I love it.  Here are some modeling pics.


----------



## phxlvlove84

All sold out ;(


----------



## phxlvlove84

I can't find any and tried so many surrounding states, I want the black. Need to get it at a macys so I can exchange my travel tote and so they will honor the 25 off from friends and family.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

cupcakeofmylife said:


> i just got a zinnia selma todayyy



Very pretty - such a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## xbabii

So my cadet came today and I have a feeling it's been used. The tags are not attached and the hardwares on the bottom or scratched. It had a weird smell to it. I spoke with customer service and they said there's nothing they can do except refund for a full credit. They no longer have the cadet in stock. I asked if they can give me a discount and they said no because they want my complete satisfaction, blah blah blah. Anyways now I'm having a hard time whether I want to keep the cadet or not. I paid full price for it. And I don't know if its worth it. The black I got for 20% off and is brand new completely with tags attached.


----------



## angel4Love

^ Tough decision. I got my Cadet from Westfield Mall in Culver City after calling several Macy's and was told that only Westfield has the only 1 remaining in the entire state of CA so yeah..imagine my panic. LOL. Anyway I told SA to hold it for me and I will go get it after work.

I got there and the bag was just pulled out from the drawer with no plastic whatsoever to cover it. Looking at it, I had the feeling it was a returned purse and of course SA said no..yadda yadda yadda. I said well it certainly looks like it's a return and I asked if they can give me a discount. The SA that was helping me out couldn't throw a smile to save her life, she looks every irritated. So I said, "if for some reason you're not willing to help me out, then please find me someone else who does", because I think it's really absurd you deal with customer like that. Anyway, I got my Cadet with additional 10% on top of the 25% deal they had that time.

Goodluck. I say keep it, but they should have given you the discount. IMHO.


----------



## xbabii

angel4Love said:


> ^ Tough decision. I got my Cadet from Westfield Mall in Culver City after calling several Macy's and was told that only Westfield has the only 1 remaining in the entire state of CA so yeah..imagine my panic. LOL. Anyway I told SA to hold it for me and I will go get it after work.
> 
> I got there and the bag was just pulled out from the drawer with no plastic whatsoever to cover it. Looking at it, I had the feeling it was a returned purse and of course SA said no..yadda yadda yadda. I said well it certainly looks like it's a return and I asked if they can give me a discount. The SA that was helping me out couldn't throw a smile to save her life, she looks every irritated. So I said, "if for some reason you're not willing to help me out, then please find me someone else who does", because I think it's really absurd you deal with customer like that. Anyway, I got my Cadet with additional 10% on top of the 25% deal they had that time.
> 
> Goodluck. I say keep it, but they should have given you the discount. IMHO.



They should've. I mean I don't mind the scratches on the bottom hardware because eventually they will get scratched. I really want to keep the cadet because I've wanted it for so long. I think I'm just gonna suck it up. Spray some perfume and all that.


----------



## chocolux

xbabii said:


> They should've. I mean I don't mind the scratches on the bottom hardware because eventually they will get scratched. I really want to keep the cadet because I've wanted it for so long. I think I'm just gonna suck it up. Spray some perfume and all that.



I think you should keep the color you really want.  After a few uses the scratches on bottom won't matter anymore.  When I purchased my black it was the only one available and bottom studs were also a bit scuffed.  As for the smell, just air it out for a few days or try febreeze to get rid of odor?


----------



## xbabii

chocolux said:


> I think you should keep the color you really want.  After a few uses the scratches on bottom won't matter anymore.  When I purchased my black it was the only one available and bottom studs were also a bit scuffed.  As for the smell, just air it out for a few days or try febreeze to get rid of odor?



Yea that's what I'm gonna do. The bottom scratches didn't really bother me. It was the smell. Hopefully it'll go away!


----------



## kings_20

Is it a chemical smell? My black/pink one smelled like that but after using it a few times, the smell has faded.  I say use it and the smell will dissipate.  Cadet is gorgeous!  I say keep it.


----------



## scumone

I wasn't impressed by the Selma until I saw it in person this evening in the studded mandarin.  I am absolutely in love with it, but I was also "obsessed" with other bags too (the Alexander Wang Diego in Acid Yellow and the Rebecca Minkoff Large Affair) just literally in the past few days.  I initially decided that if I couldn't stop thinking about it, I'd go buy it tomorrow but deep down I know that eighteen hours really isn't enough of a cool down period for me.  So if I'm still thinking about it when I get back from vacation in ten days, I think I will go buy it.  

Fingers crossed I don't move on to a new obsession and I will be a member of the Selma club (even though my wallet is currently in mourning from other earlier impulse buys)!


----------



## vwsecret

Hello All,
I am looking for the large Selma, with studs, in turquoise and on sale would be nice! 
I have only found at Macys and on Ebay.
Thanks!


----------



## smith2315

fifivirgie said:


> Congrats :thumbup:


Terima kasih


----------



## smith2315

PinkPeonies said:


> It's so classic in this colour. Congrats she's a beauty!


Thank u..


----------



## xbabii

kings_20 said:


> Is it a chemical smell? My black/pink one smelled like that but after using it a few times, the smell has faded.  I say use it and the smell will dissipate.  Cadet is gorgeous!  I say keep it.



It's more like a real bad perfume smell. I've been spraying my perfume and airing it out daily so I hope it will get rid of the smell. I love the color cadet and it's so hard to find now, so I think my best bet is to keep it


----------



## plumaplomb

Ahh I can't wait to join this club!  At first I wanted the large Selma in the optic white/black.  But I just purchased a larger tote so now I want the medium sized Selma in navy blue.  The palm green and hot pink look gorgeous, too...so many choices!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Celi05 said:


> My Mother's Day gift finally arrived!!! In love with my new Selma!!


love the  gray Selma and your other goodies enjoy!


----------



## ltndiep

Ahh I've been thinking of getting the Selma but I haven't made up my mind yet!! What are the major differences between the large and the medium Selmas? Also, can anyone show how much stuff you can put in both sizes?


----------



## fifivirgie

smith2315 said:


> Terima kasih



Oh cool, you speak the language


----------



## FancyFace112

if you're not completely happy, let it go..i dont think its cool to sell a used/display bag without disclosing it beforehand so you could make a choice


----------



## allurella

xbabii said:


> Nordstrom and Zappos still have the black in stock. I ordered mine from Piperlime for 20% off but its off their site now. The selmas are like sold out every where in NY at least the popular colors are. The neon messengers are gorgeous, you will love the neon pink!


oh no! i'm going to nyc in two weeks and i wanted to get the selma in cadet  do you think/know if it's sold out? :cry:


----------



## kings_20

I just received the Selma in cadet and it's a lot more smooshy than my black and pink one. It's still structured but definitely not as firm as the black/pink colorblock. I wonder if it's a return?

Does anyone who has the cadet have another color? Is the Saffiano the same firmness? 

I also noticed the U shaped imprint from the handles too. It's not that noticeable in person and I'm hoping that by firmly stuffing the bag, the U shape will come out. 

It was a display as that was the last cadet. Whatcha think?


----------



## kings_20

Grrrrrr - the app isn't letting me upload pics right now. Will try again later


----------



## xbabii

allurella said:


> oh no! i'm going to nyc in two weeks and i wanted to get the selma in cadet  do you think/know if it's sold out? :cry:



I couldn't find the Cadet in stores anywhere in NYC. I got lucky and ordered from Nordstrom, but it turned out to be returned  used bag. I'm still keeping it though


----------



## xbabii

kings_20 said:


> I just received the Selma in cadet and it's a lot more smooshy than my black and pink one. It's still structured but definitely not as firm as the black/pink colorblock. I wonder if it's a return?
> 
> Does anyone who has the cadet have another color? Is the Saffiano the same firmness?
> 
> I also noticed the U shaped imprint from the handles too. It's not that noticeable in person and I'm hoping that by firmly stuffing the bag, the U shape will come out.
> 
> It was a display as that was the last cadet. Whatcha think?



My cadet came when I still had the black one. It was more smooshy but I thought that was because the Cadet was used. But it seems like I'm not the only one with the same issue. The black one and pearl grey one definitely felt more sturdier than the Cadet. So I really don't know


----------



## kings_20

xbabii said:


> My cadet came when I still had the black one. It was more smooshy but I thought that was because the Cadet was used. But it seems like I'm not the only one with the same issue. The black one and pearl grey one definitely felt more sturdier than the Cadet. So I really don't know



Thanks for your response. The app still won't let me upload pics and I'm too lazy to go get my laptop lol. 

I think it's just the cadet bc the strap which was wrapped and unused is very smooshy too. The body of the bag is quite structured but the wings are smooshy. I kinda like that so I guess it's all good


----------



## allurella

xbabii said:


> I couldn't find the Cadet in stores anywhere in NYC. I got lucky and ordered from Nordstrom, but it turned out to be returned  used bag. I'm still keeping it though



oh no, that really sucks  i'll still have to look for it, just in case! i'm glad you got one! it's so beautiful!


----------



## kings_20

I just used my cadet Selma today and wore it crossbody.  Super comfy!  The U shape has come out a bit and I will kepp it stuffed at night when not in use.  The colour is very pretty in sunlight.  LOVE HER!


----------



## angel4Love

kings_20 said:


> I just received the Selma in cadet and it's a lot more smooshy than my black and pink one. It's still structured but definitely not as firm as the black/pink colorblock. I wonder if it's a return?
> 
> Does anyone who has the cadet have another color? Is the Saffiano the same firmness?
> 
> I also noticed the U shaped imprint from the handles too. It's not that noticeable in person and I'm hoping that by firmly stuffing the bag, the U shape will come out.
> 
> It was a display as that was the last cadet. Whatcha think?


 
I thought it was just me feeling this. When I got my Selma in Cadet, I immediately felt the difference about the firmness as I had the tan at home that time. I compared the two as soon as I got home and Cadet was definitely smooshy or softer than the tan... why.

I returned the tan and I've been kicking myself why I did it.


----------



## kings_20

angel4Love said:


> I thought it was just me feeling this. When I got my Selma in Cadet, I immediately felt the difference about the firmness as I had the tan at home that time. I compared the two as soon as I got home and Cadet was definitely smooshy or softer than the tan... why.
> 
> I returned the tan and I've been kicking myself why I did it.


 
Good to know I wasn't the only one who thought that cadet is softer.  Are you not loving your cadet Selma?


----------



## angel4Love

kings_20 said:


> Good to know I wasn't the only one who thought that cadet is softer.  Are you not loving your cadet Selma?


 
Oh no... I definitely love the cadet. I just wished I didn't returned the tan because when I went back and tried to buy it again, SA told me all Selma was sold out...well at least in all color that I prefer. I got so frustrated and was quiet on our way home. My only hope is to go to MK store.

My DBF even said he can't believe I can get so emotional over a purse. LOL


----------



## kings_20

angel4Love said:


> Oh no... I definitely love the cadet. I just wished I didn't returned the tan because when I went back and tried to buy it again, SA told me all Selma was sold out...well at least in all color that I prefer. I got so frustrated and was quiet on our way home. My only hope is to go to MK store.
> 
> My DBF even said he can't believe I can get so emotional over a purse. LOL


 
LOL - Gotcha!  I hope that you can find a tan one again.  Selma is such a gorgeous bag


----------



## angel4Love

kings_20 said:


> LOL - Gotcha!  I hope that you can find a tan one again.  Selma is such a gorgeous bag


 
Absolutely! Selma was one of the few purses that really stopped me dead in my tracks. I wished MK made the tan in medium size though.


----------



## phxlvlove84

I was just wondering what anyone thinks regarding the vanilla vs optic white, any thoughts?


----------



## xbabii

allurella said:


> oh no, that really sucks  i'll still have to look for it, just in case! i'm glad you got one! it's so beautiful!



Good luck! I hope you'll find it!


----------



## Kiwi321

angel4Love said:


> Oh no... I definitely love the cadet. I just wished I didn't returned the tan because when I went back and tried to buy it again, SA told me all Selma was sold out...well at least in all color that I prefer. I got so frustrated and was quiet on our way home. My only hope is to go to MK store.
> 
> My DBF even said he can't believe I can get so emotional over a purse. LOL



I found her on MK online store. It says Luggage (Tan)? Not sure if that's the color you're looking for. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dselma%26_requestid%3D242867


----------



## angel4Love

Kiwi321 said:


> I found her on MK online store. It says Luggage (Tan)? Not sure if that's the color you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dselma%26_requestid%3D242867


 
Awee thank you hunny! But that color is definitely the Luggage, the tan is a lot lighter. I really want to like the luggage but im kinda ehhh about the color.


----------



## phxlvlove84

I will soon be in... Just ordered the MK PEARL GREY SELMA from Macys. Noticed Lord and Taylor having there friends and family sale of 25 off, they did not have the color I wanted. Called up a Macy's out of state because our Macy's here are pretty much all out of the Selma's other than the real big ones with studs. So.... I found one, one state away. And they were able to honor the 25 off that lord and Taylor has going on with free shipping. I am so excited!


----------



## LVluver721

I'm officially a member! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It's such a beautiful color in the sunlight


----------



## allurella

xbabii said:


> Good luck! I hope you'll find it!



Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## laughingcities

Finally got my new baby in the mail this morning (despite the tropical storm going on outside!). I originally bought the Large Selma a few months back but it was too small so it went back to the store. Then when I saw the bigger size come out I fell in love! I ended up getting a FANTASTIC deal on it. I won it on eBay, brand new with all the original packaging, for only $310 including shipping! So I saved $145! WOO 

The main thing I love about this bag is it can accommodate my macbook pro 13in EASILY with plenty of room. I think eventually I'll want to buy a longer strap for it because its not quite long enough to have it crossbody comfortably but overall I'm in love


----------



## angel4Love

allurella said:


> Thanks! I hope so too!


 

Are you still looking for the Selma in cadet? I see one on Ebay NWT. Are you bidding on that beauty?


----------



## ntn_

I can finally join this club, I ordered the Selma in 'Dark Dune' yesterday and received it today.. So far i've only seen this color on the studded and XL version so i had to have it  She's so pretty! Btw, this is the large size


----------



## phxlvlove84

ntn_ said:


> I can finally join this club, I ordered the Selma in 'Dark Dune' yesterday and received it today.. So far i've only seen this color on the studded and XL version so i had to have it  She's so pretty! Btw, this is the large size


Where did you find this bag?


----------



## ntn_

phxlvlove84 said:


> Where did you find this bag?



On an e-store of this European boutique.. this may be an Europe only release because so far I've only seen it on a Europe-based webshops. It's supposed to be part of the pre-fall collection


----------



## phxlvlove84

ntn_ said:


> On an e-store of this European boutique.. this may be an Europe only release because so far I've only seen it on a Europe-based webshops. It's supposed to be part of the pre-fall collection


Love it somewhat like the pearl grey in a darker shade of more brown tone.


----------



## allurella

angel4Love said:


> Are you still looking for the Selma in cadet? I see one on Ebay NWT. Are you bidding on that beauty?



ooh! no, i'm not! i'm not an ebayer :/ but thanks for letting me know


----------



## kings_20

LOVE THE DUNE!!  The large black studded one is so Rock 'n Roll.  Love it


----------



## lillywillowbug

I'm so excited to join the club again with my large selma in cadet. I bought the cadet before, returned it and got the medium white/black colorblock satchel and immediately regretted not keeping the cadet too. I spent the last month looking for the cadet and finally tracked one down at a Macy's nearby. I will have to take a pic of my Selma family..when the hubby isn't around


----------



## phxlvlove84

lillywillowbug said:


> I'm so excited to join the club again with my large selma in cadet. I bought the cadet before, returned it and got the medium white/black colorblock satchel and immediately regretted not keeping the cadet too. I spent the last month looking for the cadet and finally tracked one down at a Macy's nearby. I will have to take a pic of my Selma family..when the hubby isn't around


Lol my husband doesn't get my love of bags either.


----------



## Amz

laughingcities said:


> Finally got my new baby in the mail this morning (despite the tropical storm going on outside!). I originally bought the Large Selma a few months back but it was too small so it went back to the store. Then when I saw the bigger size come out I fell in love! I ended up getting a FANTASTIC deal on it. I won it on eBay, brand new with all the original packaging, for only $310 including shipping! So I saved $145! WOO
> 
> The main thing I love about this bag is it can accommodate my macbook pro 13in EASILY with plenty of room. I think eventually I'll want to buy a longer strap for it because its not quite long enough to have it crossbody comfortably but overall I'm in love



Oh my goodness, I'm so jealous. I've been eyeing this bag in XL for a few days now. Funny you mention the need to fit your 13" MBP... That's my one major requirement too, lol! I even went so far as to take my laptop in to the local Macy's to do a size check. The SA must have thought I was nuts when I slipped it in, saw the perfect fit, breathed a sigh of relief and smiled a big smile like a doofus.   She couldn't believe I was willing to walk away without one, after all the fussing I did over the display. 

Now, if this XL beauty came in the optic white without studs... I'm gonna be in trouble. I wouldn't be able to resist it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just snagged the selma at Dillard's for $250 in zinnia  They also had it in the palm green.


----------



## phxlvlove84

fieldsinspring said:


> Just snagged the selma at Dillard's for $250 in zinnia  They also had it in the palm green.


Was it on clearance?


----------



## fieldsinspring

phxlvlove84 said:


> Was it on clearance?



Yes!! 30% off for now.. Palm and zinnia hamilton, some totes, bowler satchels, black and white/navy grayson and some wallets!


----------



## lillywillowbug

My little Selma family...


----------



## phxlvlove84

What do you all think of the pearl grey selma vs the blac and luggage. I just received it today but Im not sure if the black or luggage would look better with most of casual wardrobe, opinions please


----------



## phxlvlove84

I will post some better pics later when I'm ready, just got done working out when it came.


----------



## scumone

I just ordered my first Selma earlier this evening in Mandarin, it's the studded one and I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## tanya1729

phxlvlove84 said:


> What do you all think of the pearl grey selma vs the blac and luggage. I just received it today but Im not sure if the black or luggage would look better with most of casual wardrobe, opinions please



I have the black selma and I love it!! Most of my outfits are black and casual with some whites and greys here and there so I think the black is perfect with my style. I recommend the black! I don't wear any brown so I would not do luggage (I don't really like black and brown together in my opinion) but I do really like the pearl grey!! Especially if you have a lighter casual outfit selections, it also can be made very summery with a cute scarf!!

Good luck!


----------



## PollyGal

Has anyone bought this yet? Am very tempted!!


----------



## phxlvlove84

tanya1729 said:


> I have the black selma and I love it!! Most of my outfits are black and casual with some whites and greys here and there so I think the black is perfect with my style. I recommend the black! I don't wear any brown so I would not do luggage (I don't really like black and brown together in my opinion) but I do really like the pearl grey!! Especially if you have a lighter casual outfit selections, it also can be made very summery with a cute scarf!!
> 
> Good luck!


That's what I was thinking black will match everything. It looks very classy. I do like the pearl grey but I don't know kind of think it doesn't really stand out, imo.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Palm selma! Loving this bag. On sale at dillards!!! They had 2 left when I was there and I decided to buy both - one for me and one for my mom! $250 vs $358 -- amazing!! I also have the selma in navy! Michael kors palm green is so pretty and different! Just really love this bright beautiful purse - I may even like it more than my navy because i haven't seen this green color anywhere!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

^ love the color! I too bought 2 of them yesterday (DH was feeling generous so he bought one for me and the other one for his mom). It was also on sale for $299, not as good deal as yours but I'll take it anyways. Enjoy it!


----------



## scumone

PollyGal said:


> Has anyone bought this yet? Am very tempted!!



That is beautiful, what do you call that color?


----------



## H2opinkcrush

I believe it's called dune


----------



## SarahLVoe

Jumping over here from the LV page. Here is my new Selma! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got her yesterday and used her for the first time to run errands last night and I already got so many compliments on her! She will be my favorite summer bag!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

^^ is that neon pink or zinnia ?! It's beautiful !


----------



## tazfrk

Loving that color, I want one!!!!!


----------



## tazfrk

By the way love the color of your granite


----------



## tanya1729

Yesterday I went to the movies and my darling selma sat on the seat next to me in the crowded theatre. I could not put her on that dirty floor!! I wanted to take a picture for everyone but it was too dark to see &#128077;&#128524;


----------



## phxlvlove84

tanya1729 said:


> Yesterday I went to the movies and my darling selma sat on the seat next to me in the crowded theatre. I could not put her on that dirty floor!! I wanted to take a picture for everyone but it was too dark to see &#128077;&#128524;


What color?


----------



## tanya1729

Black but I BABY my purses like crazy  it's actually so durable it's amazing but then again I carry a plastic bag inside the purse and put it over her when it rains haha


----------



## SarahLVoe

H2opinkcrush said:


> ^^ is that neon pink or zinnia ?! It's beautiful !



Thank you! It is the neon pink.


----------



## SarahLVoe

tazfrk said:


> By the way love the color of your granite



Thank you!!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Would anyone happen to be able to show the difference in the zinnia and the neon pink??  Is there that much at all??  Love the Selma!!!


----------



## Sweetpea19

SarahLVoe said:


> Jumping over here from the LV page. Here is my new Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213615
> 
> I got her yesterday and used her for the first time to run errands last night and I already got so many compliments on her! She will be my favorite summer bag!



Beautiful!! Love the neon pink  you should post some modeling pics of you wearing it soon! Congrats


----------



## Anjool

debbiesdaughter said:


> Would anyone happen to be able to show the difference in the zinnia and the neon pink??  Is there that much at all??  Love the Selma!!!





PinkPeonies posted some good pics of the diff in colours zinnia and neon pink
hope they don''t mind me re posting their pics 

Again not my pics but very helpful


----------



## mikomiko

is anyone know where to buy selma in australia, especially for those who based in Perth. 

please help

thanks


----------



## Bethblas84

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's



Is this the large?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

H2opinkcrush said:


> I believe it's called dune



Which size is that? The large $358 or the extra large $400+ ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Glamnatic

I need help! Should in order Selma in palm or in medium in pink?? What do you think?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dillard's has both if these colors for 30% off now, $250 




Glamnatic said:


> I need help! Should in order Selma in palm or in medium in pink?? What do you think?


----------



## tazfrk

fieldsinspring said:


> Dillard's has both if these colors for 30% off now, $250


I dont see these on sale at Dillards??? Where are you seeing these bags?


----------



## Chrissie82

Glamnatic said:


> I need help! Should in order Selma in palm or in medium in pink?? What do you think?



I am a green and yellow lover, but love the selma more in pink.


----------



## Glamnatic

fieldsinspring said:


> Dillard's has both if these colors for 30% off now, $250



I don't see the bags in sale


----------



## Glamnatic

Chrissie82 said:


> I am a green and yellow lover, but love the selma more in pink.



Thank you, I was also thinking to get the pink one and in mediums size


----------



## fieldsinspring

All Dillard's stores around me have those two colors at that price and sale, along with some wallets, bedford bolers, a few other leather bags, some fabric hamiltons, the white/navy grayson and some wallets.




tazfrk said:


> I dont see these on sale at Dillards??? Where are you seeing these bags?


----------



## Glamnatic

fieldsinspring said:


> All Dillard's stores around me have those two colors at that price and sale, along with some wallets, bedford bolers, a few other leather bags, some fabric hamiltons, the white/navy grayson and some wallets.



Too bad in not from the US


----------



## tazfrk

fieldsinspring said:


> All Dillard's stores around me have those two colors at that price and sale, along with some wallets, bedford bolers, a few other leather bags, some fabric hamiltons, the white/navy grayson and some wallets.



Went to Dillards today and they were having a sale just like you said and I got very lucky, got the zinnia selma and wallet for 30% off plus I had a 10% coupon.


----------



## Jenniferswift

Hi, I'm contemplating on getting a Selma but I'm unsure which size (medium or large) to go for. I'm 163cm. Would someone be able to post up modelling pics showing a comparison between a medium and large selma please? Which one is more common? The medium or large?


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Would any of you lovely ladies happen to have mod-shots or IRL pics of the large studded Selma (preferably pomegranate or mandarin)???


----------



## itsmedee

hello i am newbie here, is there anybody have comparison between selma white and vanilla?  and please tell me how to know from which country from selma is made? 
i often see the white colour with the silver hardware, but sometimes i see gold harware, its confusing me 
pardon my poor english


----------



## scumone

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> Would any of you lovely ladies happen to have mod-shots or IRL pics of the large studded Selma (preferably pomegranate or mandarin)???



I can take some and post them this evening in Mandarin!


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

scumone said:


> I can take some and post them this evening in Mandarin!



Thanks so much!  My birthday is in two weeks and definitely need a great summer bag but I'm torn between getting the mandarin or the dark dune


----------



## tazfrk

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> Thanks so much!  My birthday is in two weeks and definitely need a great summer bag but I'm torn between getting the mandarin or the dark dune


 Both of those colors are fabulous, the dark dune is a color I really want, but the mandarin would be a fabulous summer color.


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

tazfrk said:


> Both of those colors are fabulous, the dark dune is a color I really want, but the mandarin would be a fabulous summer color.



I feel like I would get more use out of the dark dune because it's such a beautiful neutral color....but I usually get neutral colored bags so this would be my first brightly colored bag


----------



## tazfrk

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> I feel like I would get more use out of the dark dune because it's such a beautiful neutral color....but I usually get neutral colored bags so this would be my first brightly colored bag


 
Then I think a bright bag is in order for you


----------



## Babyf4c3

Hi all. I just recently found love with Selma 
Can anyone tell me how many sizes of Selma? I've read in this clubhouse that there is the medium, large and xl.
Any pics of the different sizes?
Thank you so much!


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

luminescence said:


> Ok, I have issues ! The day after I bought my Selma I went to Macy's and saw the cadet color and my jaw literally must of DROPPED! It looks gorgeous and it was perfect!!! I came home, could NOT stop thinking about that color, returned my unused navy color and bought it. So here is my new lovely cadet beauty!



I love this color!


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

Jenniferswift said:


> Hi, I'm contemplating on getting a Selma but I'm unsure which size (medium or large) to go for. I'm 163cm. Would someone be able to post up modelling pics showing a comparison between a medium and large selma please? Which one is more common? The medium or large?





I'm 5'1.


----------



## KSuzuki

RaineyThatGirl said:


> I love this color!



I love it too. Can't find it anywhere for the life of me


----------



## Jenniferswift

RaineyThatGirl said:


> View attachment 2221562
> 
> I'm 5'1.



Hey, what size is your selma?


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

tazfrk said:


> Then I think a bright bag is in order for you



I agree!


----------



## tazfrk

RaineyThatGirl said:


> View attachment 2221562
> 
> I'm 5'1.


Love your outfit with that color bag, very nice combo!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Citrus Selma!  I purchased this at the MK store on sale 30% off.  I love this color, this is going to be my summer bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My pearl gray Selma.  I used this bag for a month and it goes with everything.  LOVE this one too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Babyf4c3 said:


> Hi all. I just recently found love with Selma
> Can anyone tell me how many sizes of Selma? I've read in this clubhouse that there is the medium, large and xl.
> Any pics of the different sizes?
> Thank you so much!


 
Hi, Check out the modeling pictures thread on the top of the MK page.  There are some Large and XLarge Selma pics there.  Also, the MK web site can give you the exact dimensions.  I just added two modeling pics in that thread today I have the large Citrus Selma and I am 5ft.


----------



## scumone

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> Thanks so much!  My birthday is in two weeks and definitely need a great summer bag but I'm torn between getting the mandarin or the dark dune


 
Sorry for the delay and that these aren't the best pictures.  Please let us know which color you decide on!


----------



## scumone

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Citrus Selma!  I purchased this at the MK store on sale 30% off.  I love this color, this is going to be my summer bag.


 
Did you recently purchase the Citrus?  I'm going to have to pay Mr. Kors a little visit very soon!


----------



## Elliep55

LOVE this bag, definitely suits you, need to join the selma club asap!


----------



## tazfrk

scumone said:


> Sorry for the delay and that these aren't the best pictures.  Please let us know which color you decide on!


I am so glad you decided on the Mandarin, it is a gorgeous color and will be a great bag all year long not just summer, congrats!


----------



## tazfrk

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My pearl gray Selma.  I used this bag for a month and it goes with everything.  LOVE this one too.


Love both of these colors, enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

scumone said:


> Did you recently purchase the Citrus?  I'm going to have to pay Mr. Kors a little visit very soon!


Hi I purchase it two days ago at a private sale.  I would call your MK store first to see if the sale is still going and if they have any Selmas left I got the last one.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tazfrk said:


> Love both of these colors, enjoy your new bag!!


Thank you I really love that citrus bag.  It looks great with black.


----------



## scumone

tazfrk said:


> I am so glad you decided on the Mandarin, it is a gorgeous color and will be a great bag all year long not just summer, congrats!



Thank you!  I thought it would look great this winter too, I'm stoked.


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

scumone said:


> Sorry for the delay and that these aren't the best pictures.  Please let us know which color you decide on!



Thanks for posting!  I'm really leaning towards the mandarin now :thumbup:


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Citrus Selma!  I purchased this at the MK store on sale 30% off.  I love this color, this is going to be my summer bag.



Cute!


----------



## ashleyvb

Can I be part of the club??


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## ashleyvb

Thank you!!


----------



## tanya1729

ashleyvb said:


> Can I be part of the club??
> View attachment 2222552



Looks stunning! I have the black selma as well, I can't tell is that rose gold hardware? Maybe it's just the picture color but if it is I didn't know they made that and it's a great combo!


----------



## ashleyvb

tanya1729 said:


> Looks stunning! I have the black selma as well, I can't tell is that rose gold hardware? Maybe it's just the picture color but if it is I didn't know they made that and it's a great combo!



Mine is actually the navy it just didn't photograph that way :/. It is the regular gold hardware though. But how amazing would rose gold be?! I know there's a black Hamilton with rose gold that is really pretty.


----------



## tanya1729

ashleyvb said:


> Mine is actually the navy it just didn't photograph that way :/. It is the regular gold hardware though. But how amazing would rose gold be?! I know there's a black Hamilton with rose gold that is really pretty.



Oh the black and rose gold would be so amazing!! I feel like I got a little taste of it from your picture  I was jealous!!

The navy is so gorgeous too!! Enjoy your bag it is beautiful!


----------



## ashleyvb

Thanks you enjoy yours too


----------



## brittany0859

Does anyone know If Dillard's is still having a sale? I want a Selma so bad but I keep talking myself out of it because of the money!! So I would like to save a little bit if I could. I only have a Dillard's and Belk where I live.


----------



## tazfrk

brittany0859 said:


> Does anyone know If Dillard's is still having a sale? I want a Selma so bad but I keep talking myself out of it because of the money!! So I would like to save a little bit if I could. I only have a Dillard's and Belk where I live.


It might have ended, but I would stop by and check they had alot of really nice bags 30-40% off.


----------



## Angelpurse7

Love it!


----------



## Angelpurse7

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2164625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh my black selma with the matching wallet :d this is my forth mk handbag in saffiano leather and i am in love! I cant wait to take it out tom!





tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 2171942
> View attachment 2171945
> 
> 
> my new baby! It's so stunning and perfect!



love it!!


----------



## Anjool

Thanks to SarahLVoe 's beautiful picture, I had to get one for myself.. 
Neon pink large selma satchel, all the way in Aus!


----------



## bagloverrr

Here is my Selma in palm color. Absolutely my favorite bag from Michael Kors!


----------



## Angelpurse7

Chanelpolishfan said:


> My first Selma in black with gold hardware. I bought her yesterday and I'm totally in love with her .


Love this bag! I am in doubt about this Selma XL in Black or the Selma Large Satchel in black.


----------



## Angelpurse7

Chanelpolishfan said:


> Selma in action


Really love this bag. Not many treads and pictures on the Selma XL in black. What made you decide to buy this one, if i may ask.


----------



## Angelpurse7

a_v_p said:


> Here we go, lovely Selma in a beautiful pewter grey with gold hardware.


love this Selma XL w/o the studs. I am in doubt between this one in black or the Selma Large Satchel in black.


----------



## tazfrk

Anjool said:


> Thanks to SarahLVoe 's beautiful picture, I had to get one for myself..
> Neon pink large selma satchel, all the way in Aus!



Really pretty, enjoy!


----------



## SarahLVoe

Anjool said:


> Thanks to SarahLVoe 's beautiful picture, I had to get one for myself..
> Neon pink large selma satchel, all the way in Aus!



Love it!!  enjoy your beautiful new bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Loveeeee this bag!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Anjool said:


> Thanks to SarahLVoe 's beautiful picture, I had to get one for myself..
> Neon pink large selma satchel, all the way in Aus!



I saw this on macys today! I almost pulled the trigger then remembered I saw it in dillards for $208! So going to see if they still have it tomorrow! Normally I'm not a structured satchel girl but this bag!!!!!!! And in this color!!!!! It was singing to me lol congrats she's a beauty


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

Jenniferswift said:


> Hey, what size is your selma?



It's the large.


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Citrus Selma!  I purchased this at the MK store on sale 30% off.  I love this color, this is going to be my summer bag.



This color is amazing!


----------



## Chrissie82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My pearl gray Selma.  I used this bag for a month and it goes with everything.  LOVE this one too.



Love both!!

I have zinnia and black. But need more lol


----------



## tazfrk

Chrissie82 said:


> Love both!!
> 
> I have zinnia and black. But need more lol



Wow you sound just like me, but I truly am on ban so I have to live through all of everyone else's purchases.


----------



## girlw0nder

I bought a large Selma from Bloomingdales online in Tan, thinking (hoping) that it was the Luggage color. Definitely not what I was hoping for, but still seems nice. Worried it might get dirty easily. Thoughts on the color?


----------



## tazfrk

I really like that color, it can go with anything!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I can't decide how I feel about the Selma messenger... What do you guys think?


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2226856
> 
> 
> I can't decide how I feel about the Selma messenger... What do you guys think?



I like the bag although it looks very small, if you need to carry much I think you would have a problem, I like the bigger size better, but that is just me.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It is super small, but surprisingly holds a lot!!! I put a continental wallet, pencil case, coin purse, keys and cell phone in it and zipped with no problem!!! Can the regular size be worn cross body?


----------



## Vee1227

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2226856
> 
> 
> I can't decide how I feel about the Selma messenger... What do you guys think?



I love it!! It looks great on you!! You're making me want one!! &#128513;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Awww! Thank you so much. I ended up buying a black one and I'm in love with it! You should get it! I got 25% off at Macy's. I even got some cute lucky you flats to match it!!!


----------



## Kiwi321

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2226856
> 
> 
> I can't decide how I feel about the Selma messenger... What do you guys think?



The bag looks so cute and perfect on you. Unfortunately, on my  body, she was just hanging and made a weird look. I returned her, too bad, I like the style.


----------



## kaylenxo

Hiii ladies! I'm in need of help! I have been lusting over the MK Selma for the past few weeks, but the hardest part for me has been choosing a color 

My first choice is the pearl grey. I REEALLY want a bag with silver hardware, as I am usually a gold/rose gold girl. The only reason I am hesitant with this one is because I don't know if I LOVE it.

I also really like the black/optic white color block, but I'm hesitant to get that one because I am concerned with color transfer/getting dirty. Any one had any issues with this?

The final color I'm torn between is the luggage color. I love the color of it, however I find brown purses to be very casual. Also, I've only been able to find it on the MK website and it's backordered until Sept. (I haven't checked any MK stores yet, so it is possible that they may have it.)

PLEASE help me! They're beautiful in every color which makes this decision even harder!


----------



## tazfrk

kaylenxo said:


> Hiii ladies! I'm in need of help! I have been lusting over the MK Selma for the past few weeks, but the hardest part for me has been choosing a color
> 
> My first choice is the pearl grey. I REEALLY want a bag with silver hardware, as I am usually a gold/rose gold girl. The only reason I am hesitant with this one is because I don't know if I LOVE it.
> 
> I also really like the black/optic white color block, but I'm hesitant to get that one because I am concerned with color transfer/getting dirty. Any one had any issues with this?
> 
> The final color I'm torn between is the luggage color. I love the color of it, however I find brown purses to be very casual. Also, I've only been able to find it on the MK website and it's backordered until Sept. (I haven't checked any MK stores yet, so it is possible that they may have it.)
> 
> PLEASE help me! They're beautiful in every color which makes this decision even harder!


 
I love the black/white combo, so fantastic looking, hoping myself to get one someday, next I like the grey.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Awww! Thank you so much. I ended up buying a black one and I'm in love with it! You should get it! I got 25% off at Macy's. I even got some cute lucky you flats to match it!!!


How did you get 25%off? Is there a code
The small Selma looks great on you.


----------



## Pursefreak0

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> How did you get 25%off? Is there a code
> The small Selma looks great on you.



Yes is there a code??? The neon pink is taunting me!! Lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> How did you get 25%off? Is there a code
> The small Selma looks great on you.



Thank you so much. I don't think there's a code, my local Macy's had 25% off all handbags over $100...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Yes is there a code??? The neon pink is taunting me!! Lol



I have a neon pink Hamilton and I love her! I wear it all the time!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

pursefreak0 said:


> yes is there a code??? The neon pink is taunting me!! Lol


usamob is the code.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Pursefreak0 said:


> Yes is there a code??? The neon pink is taunting me!! Lol


It does not work on michael kors on maces.com but it may work in store, hope that helps


----------



## Vee1227

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Awww! Thank you so much. I ended up buying a black one and I'm in love with it! You should get it! I got 25% off at Macy's. I even got some cute lucky you flats to match it!!!



Did u end up getting the black in the larger size? Or that smaller size? I love/want that smaller size one in grey!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Vee1227 said:


> Did u end up getting the black in the larger size? Or that smaller size? I love/want that smaller size one in grey!!



I got the blk messenger. It's just like the gray one pictured, but blk with ghw!!!


----------



## Vee1227

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I got the blk messenger. It's just like the gray one pictured, but blk with ghw!!!



Oh good!! I really think that size looked good on you!! Congrats!!!! &#128513; I'm headed to Macy's now to see what trouble I can get myself into...and it's all your fault!! Lol!! (J/K!) &#128516;


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It is super small, but surprisingly holds a lot!!! I put a continental wallet, pencil case, coin purse, keys and cell phone in it and zipped with no problem!!! Can the regular size be worn cross body?


 
Nice that it fits all of that, then I think go for it!
I have never tried mine crossbody, hmmmm will have to check.


----------



## kings_20

The large Selma can go crossbody.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Vee1227 said:


> Oh good!! I really think that size looked good on you!! Congrats!!!! &#128513; I'm headed to Macy's now to see what trouble I can get myself into...and it's all your fault!! Lol!! (J/K!) &#128516;



I'm such an enabler!!!  I love my little bag!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kings_20 said:


> The large Selma can go crossbody.



How does it look? Can u post a pic?


----------



## Pursefreak0

Almost left dillards with this earlier but something else caught my eye right before paying! Think ill go back next week and see of she's still there!


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> Almost left dillards with this earlier but something else caught my eye right before paying! Think ill go back next week and see of she's still there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228406



Ooh, that one looks cute on you! I'm dying for a navy Selma...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much. I don't think there's a code, my local Macy's had 25% off all handbags over $100...



U got a great deal


----------



## Pursefreak0

KSuzuki said:


> Ooh, that one looks cute on you! I'm dying for a navy Selma...



Yes navy Selma is gorgeous! I saw the black today and fell in love! Beautiful in all colors but the black and navy are so chic & classy to me


----------



## kkatrina

leighca said:


> My new black and white colorblock medium Selma and tangerine mini Hamilton.


Where are you girls getting your medium Selma's??? I don't believe they're in Canada yet  

And I never knew a mini Hamilton existed, this is ADORABLE!! How much was it??


----------



## kkatrina

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Citrus Selma!  I purchased this at the MK store on sale 30% off.  I love this color, this is going to be my summer bag.


I LOVE the yellow, and it happens to be my favourite color....but I'm scared that it will go with very little of  my outfits!! How are you finding it? I want a pretty bag, but I also want versatility...and get lots of wear of out this. Yellow is definitely not a bag to wear in winter/fall (at least with my jackets), and summer, it still won't go with a ton of stuff.


----------



## kaylenxo

tazfrk said:


> I love the black/white combo, so fantastic looking, hoping myself to get one someday, next I like the grey.



Thanks for the advice! I've never seen a purse that I literally love in every color that it's made in. I'm leaning more towards the grey now because I saw the black/white in Macy's and it was dirty, which leads me to believe it'll require a little more maintenance in order to keep it clean. Still have to stop by the MK store before I make my final decision. I'll be in the Selma Club soon!


----------



## knasarae

So happy to post on this thread!! My fave color is green and I have been looking for the perfect green bag for several years. I'm not exaggerating, I just couldn't ever find one that was exactly the right shade, size, shape etc.
Well when this beauty came out I was in love but I was unsure because I have a very casual style. I bought it during the Macy's f&f and just sat it in the closet. I just wasn't sure I could pull it off. After looking at all of your mod shots and the different ways you guys style with your Selmas I decided to carry it and I'm so happy I kept it. I finally have my green bag! Here it is paired with my sneakers for the day. I'll try to get a mod shot later on. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pursefreak0

knasarae said:


> So happy to post on this thread!! My fave color is green and I have been looking for the perfect green bag for several years. I'm not exaggerating, I just couldn't ever find one that was exactly the right shade, size, shape etc.
> Well when this beauty came out I was in love but I was unsure because I have a very casual style. I bought it during the Macy's f&f and just sat it in the closet. I just wasn't sure I could pull it off. After looking at all of your mod shots and the different ways you guys style with your Selmas I decided to carry it and I'm so happy I kept it. I finally have my green bag! Here it is paired with my sneakers for the day. I'll try to get a mod shot later on. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2229065



So pretty!! This was sitting next to the pink one I want yesterday I'm debating on going back for her today!!


----------



## tazfrk

knasarae said:


> So happy to post on this thread!! My fave color is green and I have been looking for the perfect green bag for several years. I'm not exaggerating, I just couldn't ever find one that was exactly the right shade, size, shape etc.
> Well when this beauty came out I was in love but I was unsure because I have a very casual style. I bought it during the Macy's f&f and just sat it in the closet. I just wasn't sure I could pull it off. After looking at all of your mod shots and the different ways you guys style with your Selmas I decided to carry it and I'm so happy I kept it. I finally have my green bag! Here it is paired with my sneakers for the day. I'll try to get a mod shot later on. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2229065



Love it with those sneakers, so cute.


----------



## Maritzia

Hi all!! I'm new  But been reading up a lot on this thread before getting myself my first MK bag  Here it is!!! 

Michael Kors Large Selma in Gray  

This is my current craze.. the Selma. I love this more than all my Louis Vuitton bags. For the reason that this is leather, lightweight and chic! But my first love will still be my babies, Chanel 

I'm now considering getting one more in color block neon pink/black.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Maritzia said:


> Hi all!! I'm new  But been reading up a lot on this thread before getting myself my first MK bag  Here it is!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma in Gray
> 
> This is my current craze.. the Selma. I love this more than all my Louis Vuitton bags. For the reason that this is leather, lightweight and chic! But my first love will still be my babies, Chanel
> 
> I'm now considering getting one more in color block neon pink/black.



Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## a_v_p

kaylenxo said:


> Hiii ladies! I'm in need of help! I have been lusting over the MK Selma for the past few weeks, but the hardest part for me has been choosing a color
> 
> My first choice is the pearl grey. I REEALLY want a bag with silver hardware, as I am usually a gold/rose gold girl. The only reason I am hesitant with this one is because I don't know if I LOVE it.
> 
> I also really like the black/optic white color block, but I'm hesitant to get that one because I am concerned with color transfer/getting dirty. Any one had any issues with this?
> 
> The final color I'm torn between is the luggage color. I love the color of it, however I find brown purses to be very casual. Also, I've only been able to find it on the MK website and it's backordered until Sept. (I haven't checked any MK stores yet, so it is possible that they may have it.)
> 
> PLEASE help me! They're beautiful in every color which makes this decision even harder!




Yes, they ARE beautiful in every colour! My suggestion is to look at how you will get the most out of your Michael Kors buck. Will you want to take it to work, school, dinner, brunch, drinks, concerts, out for social events, etc?

For me, that would be the grey one because it transitions from casual to formal and across all seasons. Doesn't show much dirt. You will definitely get a lot of use out of the grey Selma.

The luggage colour, IMO, lends itself to casual wear because the shade of brown isn't quite rich and cognac-y enough.

The white/black is stunning, no doubt about it. And you could definitely wear it to a variety of different places. I'd constantly be stressed about the white part getting dirty (it's bright. REALLY bright!), so that immediately puts it off my list because I'm too lazy to spend a lot of time cleaning my bags, lol.

Orrrr if you can see them all in person, line them up side by side and pick whichever one you fall in love with.

Let us know which one you choose! 

TLDR: get the grey one.


----------



## Pursefreak0

You girls are killing me with these pics I might be joining today!


----------



## tazfrk

Maritzia said:


> Hi all!! I'm new  But been reading up a lot on this thread before getting myself my first MK bag  Here it is!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma in Gray
> 
> This is my current craze.. the Selma. I love this more than all my Louis Vuitton bags. For the reason that this is leather, lightweight and chic! But my first love will still be my babies, Chanel
> 
> I'm now considering getting one more in color block neon pink/black.



Love the grey and the black and neon pink is awesome!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks Pursefreak0 & Tazfrk! I got lots of complements on the purse today and with the shoes.


----------



## knasarae

Maritzia said:


> Hi all!! I'm new  But been reading up a lot on this thread before getting myself my first MK bag  Here it is!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma in Gray
> 
> This is my current craze.. the Selma. I love this more than all my Louis Vuitton bags. For the reason that this is leather, lightweight and chic! But my first love will still be my babies, Chanel
> 
> I'm now considering getting one more in color block neon pink/black.



Love this!!! I'm hoping maybe I can get this color or the blue for the Fall.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Yay!' I can join with neon pink!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

So question maybe I should of asked before buying...how do these leathers hold up? Does dirt or whatever wipe off easy?


----------



## Cherry1

Yes! Especially the saffiano leather, wipes off any minor stains easily. I purchased the Michael kors cleaners, works great


----------



## Belle79

Pursefreak0 said:


> So question maybe I should of asked before buying...how do these leathers hold up? Does dirt or whatever wipe off easy?


 
YES. I have the medium black and white satchel and I am amazed at how clean the white still is, and the bottom is white too! I've wiped it clean and also used a white eraser to remove another mark or two.

I also have the pearl gray messenger which I use every weekend with jeans, etc and it's still pristine.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Belle79 said:


> YES. I have the medium black and white satchel and I am amazed at how clean the white still is, and the bottom is white too! I've wiped it clean and also used a white eraser to remove another mark or two.
> 
> I also have the pearl gray messenger which I use every weekend with jeans, etc and it's still pristine.



Awesome thank u!!!!! I want navy now lol


----------



## kaylenxo

a_v_p said:


> Yes, they ARE beautiful in every colour! My suggestion is to look at how you will get the most out of your Michael Kors buck. Will you want to take it to work, school, dinner, brunch, drinks, concerts, out for social events, etc?
> 
> For me, that would be the grey one because it transitions from casual to formal and across all seasons. Doesn't show much dirt. You will definitely get a lot of use out of the grey Selma.
> 
> The luggage colour, IMO, lends itself to casual wear because the shade of brown isn't quite rich and cognac-y enough.
> 
> The white/black is stunning, no doubt about it. And you could definitely wear it to a variety of different places. I'd constantly be stressed about the white part getting dirty (it's bright. REALLY bright!), so that immediately puts it off my list because I'm too lazy to spend a lot of time cleaning my bags, lol.
> 
> Orrrr if you can see them all in person, line them up side by side and pick whichever one you fall in love with.
> 
> Let us know which one you choose!
> 
> TLDR: get the grey one.



Thanks so much! I've definitely been leaning more towards the grey as of late, but I still have to stop by the MK store before I make the final decision. Will post pics as soon as I get her!


----------



## nakaicat

Hi all!

Ever since I saw someone carrying the MK Selma bag, I've been wanting to get one myself and I did!  I got the medium Selma in black and white because I just LOVE how classy it looks.  I had a really hard time between the large and the medium and ended up with the medium because I don't really like to carry large bags around and I'm only 5'2".  The large was just a bit overwhelming for my frame.  I mostly carry my bags on the shoulder so the medium is perfect!  I also purchased the protective spray, just because it's white so hopefully the white will hold up!


----------



## tazfrk

nakaicat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ever since I saw someone carrying the MK Selma bag, I've been wanting to get one myself and I did!  I got the medium Selma in black and white because I just LOVE how classy it looks.  I had a really hard time between the large and the medium and ended up with the medium because I don't really like to carry large bags around and I'm only 5'2".  The large was just a bit overwhelming for my frame.  I mostly carry my bags on the shoulder so the medium is perfect!  I also purchased the protective spray, just because it's white so hopefully the white will hold up!



The black and white is my favorite, I am anxious to hear how the white does hold up because I would love to have this bag, enjoy!


----------



## Pursefreak0

nakaicat said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ever since I saw someone carrying the MK Selma bag, I've been wanting to get one myself and I did!  I got the medium Selma in black and white because I just LOVE how classy it looks.  I had a really hard time between the large and the medium and ended up with the medium because I don't really like to carry large bags around and I'm only 5'2".  The large was just a bit overwhelming for my frame.  I mostly carry my bags on the shoulder so the medium is perfect!  I also purchased the protective spray, just because it's white so hopefully the white will hold up!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lady_roxx

So happy to say that I've joined this club too  Just got my optic white Selma, it was an ebay purchase and paid only $120, free postage. I was extremely lucky, I know, the only part missing is the strap, which the seller was nice enough to replace it with a different strap, the downside is that the metal on it is silver, not gold. Don't mind it that much really, for that price. Do any of you know if the stores have for sale replacement straps? I do not live in the States nor I have a MK store in my country. Anyway, I'm in love with my bag, I will post soon a photo while I'm wearing it [/QUOTE]


----------



## tazfrk

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak0

I haven't seen many of the studded large Selma's on here any of those owners have you had any problems with studs falling off or anything? I'm highly considering one in black! This bag is addicting!!!


----------



## Maritzia

I'm looking for medium selma in neon pink/black  Anyone know where I can get it online? I'm from Singapore


----------



## Pursefreak0

Maritzia said:


> I'm looking for medium selma in neon pink/black  Anyone know where I can get it online? I'm from Singapore



I'm in the United States but I know they have them on Dillards.com websites here


----------



## kaylenxo

AHHHH I DID IT! I'm absolutely in love. Bought this beauty at the MK Store. I must admit, I did fall in love with the Mandarin color while I was in the store, but I knew this was a better suit for me. This is definitely my best/most favorite purse purchase. 

Also picked up a new wallet. Originally, I wanted the neon yellow/black color block selma, but new it just wasn't practical. So I settled with the neon wallet. A nice happy medium. Can't wait to put them both to use


----------



## Maritzia

Thank u  I wished I hv contacts there to help buy for me get them shipped to me. So I dun hv to pay tax when it arrives in singapore. Hahahaha. Thanks!!


----------



## Maritzia

Pursefreak0 said:


> I'm in the United States but I know they have them on Dillards.com websites here



Thank u  I wished I hv contacts there to help buy for me get them shipped to me. So I dun hv to pay tax when it arrives in singapore. Hahahaha. Thanks!!


----------



## Maritzia

kaylenxo said:


> AHHHH I DID IT! I'm absolutely in love. Bought this beauty at the MK Store. I must admit, I did fall in love with the Mandarin color while I was in the store, but I knew this was a better suit for me. This is definitely my best/most favorite purse purchase.
> 
> Also picked up a new wallet. Originally, I wanted the neon yellow/black color block selma, but new it just wasn't practical. So I settled with the neon wallet. A nice happy medium. Can't wait to put them both to use



Nice bag and wallet u hv there!!:thumbup:


----------



## tazfrk

kaylenxo said:


> AHHHH I DID IT! I'm absolutely in love. Bought this beauty at the MK Store. I must admit, I did fall in love with the Mandarin color while I was in the store, but I knew this was a better suit for me. This is definitely my best/most favorite purse purchase.
> 
> Also picked up a new wallet. Originally, I wanted the neon yellow/black color block selma, but new it just wasn't practical. So I settled with the neon wallet. A nice happy medium. Can't wait to put them both to use



I actually really like those two colors together, very nice choice. Stylish but fun with the extra pop of color.


----------



## lala76

kaylenxo said:


> AHHHH I DID IT! I'm absolutely in love. Bought this beauty at the MK Store. I must admit, I did fall in love with the Mandarin color while I was in the store, but I knew this was a better suit for me. This is definitely my best/most favorite purse purchase.
> 
> Also picked up a new wallet. Originally, I wanted the neon yellow/black color block selma, but new it just wasn't practical. So I settled with the neon wallet. A nice happy medium. Can't wait to put them both to use


SO beautiful! I think the yellow looks great with the brown!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Lunch date and my Selma messenger!


----------



## Pursefreak0

So took back neon pink to macys & got zinnia pink & a wallet for the same price as neon pink at dillards on sale! Both to similar in color was an easy choice! Happy now & plan on getting navy soon!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> So took back neon pink to macys & got zinnia pink & a wallet for the same price as neon pink at dillards on sale! Both to similar in color was an easy choice! Happy now & plan on getting navy soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232341



Beautiful!!! I love the pink and green combo! Here's my neon pink Hamilton with my palm wallet!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the pink and green combo! Here's my neon pink Hamilton with my palm wallet!!!
> 
> View attachment 2232344



Ahhhhhh love it!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Lots of stuff fits in this bag!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ahhhhhh love it!!!!



Thanks! Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks! Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## tazfrk

The neon and the zinnia are sooo similar, I love both of the pinks, you cant go wrong with either color.


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks! Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> The neon and the zinnia are sooo similar, I love both of the pinks, you cant go wrong with either color.



I agree  I loved both!! Just couldn't justify keeping the neon over the zinnia when there was almost a $100 difference in price..


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> I agree  I loved both!! Just couldn't justify keeping the neon over the zinnia when there was almost a $100 difference in price..



Exactly!


----------



## kaylenxo

Maritzia said:


> Nice bag and wallet u hv there!!:thumbup:





tazfrk said:


> I actually really like those two colors together, very nice choice. Stylish but fun with the extra pop of color.





lala76 said:


> SO beautiful! I think the yellow looks great with the brown!!



Thank you all so much!! They're both currently in the water/stain repellant phase now, but as soon as I'm able to take them out, I'll post mod shots!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the pink and green combo! Here's my neon pink Hamilton with my palm wallet!!!
> 
> View attachment 2232344


Pretty!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!!! The up point about feeding a newborn every 2.5 hours is that I've found sub forums that I never even knew existed... Currently waiting for sleepville so I can finish bathing and washing my hair!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2231996
> 
> View attachment 2231997
> 
> Lunch date and my Selma messenger!



Your making me want one of these now!!! & I want your phone case!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Your making me want one of these now!!! & I want your phone case!!



I love her, and my case!!! My mom got it  for me from griffin.com it's an iPhone 5 custom survivor in pink and purple!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you!!! The up point about feeding a newborn every 2.5 hours is that I've found sub forums that I never even knew existed... Currently waiting for sleepville so I can finish bathing and washing my hair!!!



Congrats on your new baby!!  
That's funny I discovered TPF when I was on maternity leave 3.5 years ago hehe


----------



## Pursefreak0

Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
Navy
Grey 
Black
Which one???? Already have pink


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
> Navy
> Grey
> Black
> Which one???? Already have pink



Love the grey.


----------



## a_v_p

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
> Navy
> Grey
> Black
> Which one???? Already have pink



Love the navy and the gray!


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
> Navy
> Grey
> Black
> Which one???? Already have pink



Navy!!


----------



## Cherry1

Black


----------



## kaylenxo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
> Navy
> Grey
> Black
> Which one???? Already have pink



Black! That was definitely my second option. I know it's basic, but I think the black Selma looks sooo classy. 

If you already have a lot of black purses, get the grey


----------



## Pursefreak0

Going to look at them now  thanks ladies


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Going to look at them now  thanks ladies



Thank you so much, I never knew love like this, babies are truly gifts from God! And just to weigh in I loved the pearl gray, but the silver hardware not so much. I'd suggest the blk... That's what I have and I love it so much!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Here's a mod pic of zinnia pink


----------



## scumone

Pursefreak0 said:


> Here's a mod pic of zinnia pink
> View attachment 2233736



I enjoy your tank!


----------



## Pursefreak0

scumone said:


> I enjoy your tank!



Thanks


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Here's a mod pic of zinnia pink
> View attachment 2233736



I love being a bag twin, so cute!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> I love being a bag twin, so cute!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Meylei said:


> I finally got around to uploading pictures! Am I wrong for wanting her in more colors?! Seriously in love with this bag! For reference I'm 4'11,without my stilts of course! The purse organizer i'm using is from http://www.pursetogo.net/ in size large.



Now that is one Hott bag and purse to go!! I need to get some more I only have a red one I've had for over 6 years it goes in all my bags! But looks odd in some.. I'm looking at all the selma colors on here trying to make a decision on a 2nd selma


----------



## Pursefreak0

Well went into dillards to look at grey, navy and black came out with  this large metallic Selma satchel!! Oh and on SALE!!!!


----------



## tazfrk

Cool looking bag, congrats on the sale too!


----------



## Pursefreak0

More pics!


----------



## joni80

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2234982
> View attachment 2234983
> View attachment 2234984
> 
> More pics!



congrats! twins on the pink, I got it today from the dillards sale also.


----------



## Louislily

Oh wow never saw the silver selma before, it's pretty!


----------



## Pursefreak0

joni80 said:


> congrats! twins on the pink, I got it today from the dillards sale also.



Thanks! And congrats to u to I was alittle nervous because I've never bought any metallic leathers before I'm praying it holds up!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Cool looking bag, congrats on the sale too!


thanks!



Louislily said:


> Oh wow never saw the silver selma before, it's pretty!



Me either!!!


----------



## angel4Love

I just recently found out that the nearest Dillards from where I'm at is 2 hrs or so away, no bueno! LOL!

Anyway, I saw the metallic in both color at Macy's, and it looked pretty but when I asked the SA to take down the color gold from display so I can take a closer look, the handle and the corners of the bag looked worn out and the metallic color looked like as if it was peeling away. I hope that don't happen for the Silver color. Goodluck and congrats on your new acquisition!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## Pursefreak0

angel4Love said:


> I just recently found out that the nearest Dillards from where I'm at is 2 hrs or so away, no bueno! LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I saw the metallic in both color at Macy's, and it looked pretty but when I asked the SA to take down the color gold from display so I can take a closer look, the handle and the corners of the bag looked worn out and the metallic color looked like as if it was peeling away. I hope that don't happen for the Silver color. Goodluck and congrats on your new acquisition!



Hmmmm I noticed that to and she said it was suppose to look like that..I'm going to keep the tags on and give it a day to think it over


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2234995



Love this set!!!! Is this black?


----------



## Cherry1

Yes! Thanks


----------



## Pursefreak0

My daughter snapped this while putting groceries in my van lol mod pic with long strap  zinnia pink


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color


----------



## ashleyvb

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ok I have to have 1 more selma right now lol I need help!! Trying to decide between
> Navy
> Grey
> Black
> Which one???? Already have pink



Navy! Although I'm bias bc I have the navy haha


----------



## Pursefreak0

ashleyvb said:


> Navy! Although I'm bias bc I have the navy haha



I'm really leaning twords navy! I'm defiantly taking metallic selma back I looked her over when I read the previous post I didn't really look at her like I should have in store was just excited cause it was in sale lol anyway she's going back and I'm leaving more twords navy or the grey still lol who knows


----------



## Bethblas84

Navy!!


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> I'm really leaning twords navy! I'm defiantly taking metallic selma back I looked her over when I read the previous post I didn't really look at her like I should have in store was just excited cause it was in sale lol anyway she's going back and I'm leaving more twords navy or the grey still lol who knows



Loving the grey


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Loving the grey



Funny thing is I didn't even look at grey or navy or any others today I went straight to the metallic and it was on sale so I snagged it! But it's for sure going back Friday and I will be getting a regular saffiano leather selma..going to sit all the colors side my side and try them on  so I make the right choice! I did see the larger selma with studs it looked on the shelf to be really big! But beautiful anyone have that bag do not think its way to big and are loving it?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks! And congrats to u to I was alittle nervous because I've never bought any metallic leathers before I'm praying it holds up!



I looked at this at Macy's I hate to tell you but the ladies were showing me where the finish was coming off. The metallic literally rubbed off on your hands and you could see white lines left behind...


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I looked at this at Macy's I hate to tell you but the ladies were showing me where the finish was coming off. The metallic literally rubbed off on your hands and you could see white lines left behind...



Oh no it's ok I'm so happy for this forum! I wouldn't of noticed till I used her and snipped the tags I was in a hurry and just got it..I'm 100% taking her back and exchanging for a saffiano leather selma not sure what color yet...thank you so much and everyone else for your help


----------



## angel4Love

Pursefreak0 said:


> Oh no it's ok I'm so happy for this forum! I wouldn't of noticed till I used her and snipped the tags I was in a hurry and just got it..I'm 100% taking her back and exchanging for a saffiano leather selma not sure what color yet...thank you so much and everyone else for your help



Good call  and I'm definitely glad we could help.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Oh no it's ok I'm so happy for this forum! I wouldn't of noticed till I used her and snipped the tags I was in a hurry and just got it..I'm 100% taking her back and exchanging for a saffiano leather selma not sure what color yet...thank you so much and everyone else for your help



I know, I LOVE this forum. It's so helpful. I thought this bag was gorgeous in person, I picked it up and the lovely ladies that I befriended at Macy's gave me the 411! Your other option could be to use if it messes up exchange/return it due to manufacturers defect. Good luck!


----------



## jla25

Joining the Selma club with my first MK purchase! Was looking  for a new work bag and fell in love with the black Selma. Here are some  photos to share! For reference, I am 5'2". I was also pleasently surprised that my purse-to-go organizer for my LV Speedy 30 fits into this bag like a glove!


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## Pursefreak0

jla25 said:


> Joining the Selma club with my first MK purchase! Was looking  for a new work bag and fell in love with the black Selma. Here are some  photos to share! For reference, I am 5'2". I was also pleasently surprised that my purse-to-go organizer for my LV Speedy 30 fits into this bag like a glove!



Beautiful congrats!


----------



## tazfrk

Congrats on your first of many MK purchases, it's beautiful. I too am 5'2 and it's nice to see a modeling picture so I can get reference for myself


----------



## loveatfirstshop

my current obsessions


----------



## Pursefreak0

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 2235663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current obsessions



Omg what color is that red one????


----------



## angel4Love

Pursefreak0 said:


> Omg what color is that red one????


 
I believe that is Mandarin. I've only seen that color in MK store, but I've seen XL Mandarin with studs at Macy's.


----------



## Pursefreak0

angel4Love said:


> I believe that is Mandarin. I've only seen that color in MK store, but I've seen XL Mandarin with studs at Macy's.



Oh no I must find!!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 2235663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current obsessions


So pretty!


----------



## uyen1

I just bought my Mandarin Selma a week ago and I am so in love! I had to track this color down . Macy's and Nordstroms  didn't carry the Selma in Mandarin but the MK store did. This is a great summer pop of color and will transition perfectly into the fall! I am 5'2 and was afraid it would be overwhelming on me but it's perfect. Fits everything for work, including my MacBook, but it also works as a great day to day bag.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag & love the color!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Thank you ladies! Yes it is the mandarin and its such a nice pop of color!


----------



## tazfrk

Love that color , looks beautiful!


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Oh no I must find!!!!



Oh dont be such an addict like me, lol


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Got my new beautiful mandarin xl selma today for my birthday from my amazing husband!! I also have the palm large selma and this size is just AMAZING!! It's not much heavier than the large but there's so much more room plus the beautiful pockets on the side!! The color is also amazing! Totally recommend this size over the large.


----------



## tazfrk

Catch me I might faint, swooon!!!
Gorgeous


----------



## kaylenxo

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2234995



Love the color combo. Black & red is classic!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## kaylenxo

jla25 said:


> Joining the Selma club with my first MK purchase! Was looking  for a new work bag and fell in love with the black Selma. Here are some  photos to share! For reference, I am 5'2". I was also pleasently surprised that my purse-to-go organizer for my LV Speedy 30 fits into this bag like a glove!



Looks great on you! May I ask, what kind of bag organizer you are using? I am considering getting one for my selma


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> Got my new beautiful mandarin xl selma today for my birthday from my amazing husband!! I also have the palm large selma and this size is just AMAZING!! It's not much heavier than the large but there's so much more room plus the beautiful pockets on the side!! The color is also amazing! Totally recommend this size over the large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236144
> View attachment 2236145



Omg canny post a mod pic????? And a side by side of the large and XL!?


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Oh dont be such an addict like me, lol



Lol I need one now!!! Do u think having zinnia pink and the reddish color is to close?


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> Lol I need one now!!! Do u think having zinnia pink and the reddish color is to close?



No, the two colors are totally different which justifies having both


----------



## Pursefreak0

KSuzuki said:


> No, the two colors are totally different which justifies having both


Sorry for the duplicates :/


----------



## Pursefreak0

KSuzuki said:


> No, the two colors are totally different which justifies having both



Woot woot!!!!  thank you!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just an FYI Dillard's has their clearance an additional 30% off right now, making the green and zinnia Selma's $175


----------



## Pursefreak0

fieldsinspring said:


> Just an FYI Dillard's has their clearance an additional 30% off right now, making the green and zinnia Selma's $175



The 30% only applies to Dillard card holders  I tried and they wouldn't let me unless I got a dillards credit card


----------



## fieldsinspring

That was yesterday- they give cardholders a day early. Starting today it was for everyone  




Pursefreak0 said:


> The 30% only applies to Dillard card holders  I tried and they wouldn't let me unless I got a dillards credit card


----------



## Pursefreak0

fieldsinspring said:


> That was yesterday- they give cardholders a day early. Starting today it was for everyone



On all MK or just the sale items?


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Ill do some mod shots tomorrow but here is a comparison of the large selma (palm) vs xl selma (mandarin) enjoy!


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> Ill do some mod shots tomorrow but here is a comparison of the large selma (palm) vs xl selma (mandarin) enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236391
> View attachment 2236393
> View attachment 2236395
> View attachment 2236397



That's one Hott bag!!!!! And in these pics it looks to be the same width just taller? I may take a second look at this beauty!! Thanks so much for the pics look forward to mod pics!!!


----------



## ancillalivia

i'm in love with the selma bag and about to buy one but i'm not sure with the size of it. this selma bag comes in what sizes ?


----------



## Pursefreak0

ancillalivia said:


> i'm in love with the selma bag but i'm not sure with the size of it. this selma bag comes in what sizes ?



Large which really isn't that large and XL I think most ladies have the large that's the one I have and there's lots of mod pics on here of them the XL I'm not sure there is any yet..I think there is a smaller one and cross body smaller bag to in selma I only really know of the large and XL


----------



## Pursefreak0

ancillalivia said:


> i'm in love with the selma bag but i'm not sure with the size of it. this selma bag comes in what sizes ?



This is the large size


----------



## ancillalivia

Pursefreak0 said:


> This is the large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236421
> View attachment 2236424


thanks for the pictures, it's really helpfull. looks really great on you. love the color btw  
does it come in medium size? i think the large size might be too big for me since i not so tall


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Yea I think the xl selma is just taller but the width is the same as the large selma. The pockets are just so comfortable and easy to get in and out off. Plus I absolutely love studs!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

ancillalivia said:


> thanks for the pictures, it's really helpfull. looks really great on you. love the color btw
> does it come in medium size? i think the large size might be too big for me since i not so tall



The large isn't that big at all not sure about the other sizes I am 5ft 7in I know there are quite a few right at 5ft on here who have this size to and it looks awesome on them I'd suggest taking a look in store if you can to see what sizes work best for u


----------



## angel4Love

ancillalivia said:


> thanks for the pictures, it's really helpfull. looks really great on you. love the color btw
> does it come in medium size? i think the large size might be too big for me since i not so tall



Yes there is a medium size but the colors are very limited. I'm only 5 foot tall ( 5'4 on my good days) and  I got the Selma large in Cadet and I love it and certainly don't think it's too big. But I would suggest you check it out so you know what suits you best.


----------



## ancillalivia

thank you angel4Love and pursefreak0 ! size probelm checked. i got ,my eyes on the black navy and cadet but i can only choose one


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just clearance and not just MK- they had quite a bit of MK though, and coach, lots of other brands and also jewelry, shoes, etc etc 




Pursefreak0 said:


> On all MK or just the sale items?


----------



## Pursefreak0

ancillalivia said:


> thank you angel4Love and pursefreak0 ! size probelm checked. i got ,my eyes on the black navy and cadet but i can only choose one



I'd love to have that cadet!!! It's no where by me


----------



## angel4Love

Pursefreak0 said:


> I'd love to have that cadet!!! It's no where by me



I hunt this baby down...lol. Here's Cadet for your reference. Sorry for my messy background.


----------



## angel4Love

Idk if it's showing..im using my fone to post for the first time


----------



## Pursefreak0

angel4Love said:


> Idk if it's showing..im using my fone to post for the first time



Thanks! Where did u get yours??


----------



## a_v_p

uyen1 said:


> I just bought my Mandarin Selma a week ago and I am so in love! I had to track this color down . Macy's and Nordstroms  didn't carry the Selma in Mandarin but the MK store did. This is a great summer pop of color and will transition perfectly into the fall! I am 5'2 and was afraid it would be overwhelming on me but it's perfect. Fits everything for work, including my MacBook, but it also works as a great day to day bag.



Love love love the mandarin Selma. Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Maritzia

Hi all  
Any of you selling Michael Kors Selma in colorblock black/neon pink? 

Thanks!


----------



## angel4Love

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks! Where did u get yours??


 
Got it from Westfield mall!


----------



## tazfrk

angel4Love said:


> Idk if it's showing..im using my fone to post for the first time



I absolutely love this color and want it badly.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I am so jealous of your Cadet Selma now I regret not buying it when I saw it at Holt a few months back. MK boutiques where I live don't carry the color cadet but I am still hopeful that they will realize how much it sells and they'll eventually carry it. Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Pursefreak0

In with #2 selma will take better pics when I get home miss grey and cadet saffino leather mk wallet


----------



## tazfrk

Gorgeous!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

The gray is so prettyyyy!


----------



## brittanyscs

The nightmare I had previously with Selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!


----------



## kaylenxo

brittanyscs said:


> the nightmare i had previously with selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237187



love love love!


----------



## yingkob

brittanyscs said:


> The nightmare I had previously with Selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237187


 
 wowww cute cute ; love your selma


----------



## brittanyscs

kaylenxo said:


> love love love!



&#9786; Thank uuu


----------



## brittanyscs

yingkob said:


> wowww cute cute ; love your selma



&#128521; Thank uuu!


----------



## tazfrk

brittanyscs said:


> The nightmare I had previously with Selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237187



Love that color!


----------



## Pursefreak0

One more pic


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Cute!!


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

angel4Love said:


> Idk if it's showing..im using my fone to post for the first time



LOVE this color!


----------



## angel4Love

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> LOVE this color!


 
Me TOO!


----------



## Pursefreak0

I'm having doubts on grey  think I might exchange for black or navy I have to many light colored bags ugh


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Yes! I'm FINALLY in the 'Sophisticated Selma' club  My fiancé has seen me stalking this bag online for about a month and he picked it up at our local MK store as an early birthday present.

I got the large studded tote in luggage pics coming soon...


----------



## kaylenxo

Took my baby out for the first time today! Sorry the pics kind of suck haha.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Here she is


----------



## Cherry1

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## jes0912

brittanyscs said:


> The nightmare I had previously with Selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237187



OMG, I LOVE the neon! where did you find it?! I can't seem to find that colour anywhere anymore!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Love the luggage studded xl!!


----------



## pauii

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2237299
> 
> One more pic



I love this pair!! Congrats!!


----------



## Glamnatic

I just joined the club with a palm selma!!! Can't wait for it to arrive !


----------



## Pursefreak0

Lets try this is again! Exchanged grey for black and am 100% happy now!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not the best mod pic busy day ready for bed!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Pursefreak0 said:


> Lets try this is again! Exchanged grey for black and am 100% happy now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237717
> View attachment 2237718
> 
> Not the best mod pic busy day ready for bed!!



Very cute!!! By the way, I love your towel


----------



## Pursefreak0

Glamnatic said:


> I just joined the club with a palm selma!!! Can't wait for it to arrive !


Congrats!! Love that color is beautiful on selma!



Glamnatic said:


> Very cute!!! By the way, I love your towel



Thanks love me some leopard print


----------



## Pursefreak0

kaylenxo said:


> Took my baby out for the first time today! Sorry the pics kind of suck haha.


Beautiful! Such a classy color


iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 2237553


Drooling love studs!!!! Congrats


----------



## tazfrk

Very nice!


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Pursefreak0 said:


> Beautiful! Such a classy color
> 
> Drooling love studs!!!! Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Weird black selma was my last choice and I'm in love with her she is by far my favorite so classy and beautiful!!! Next on the list mandarin!


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Weird black selma was my last choice and I'm in love with her she is by far my favorite so classy and beautiful!!! Next on the list mandarin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238188



Love the madarin, I really want a cadet blue bag of some sort.


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Love the madarin, I really want a cadet blue bag of some sort.



I love that color! They have the Hamilton in cadet I asked the mk boutique and they said the no longer make that color and is almost impossible to find it in selma


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> Lets try this is again! Exchanged grey for black and am 100% happy now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237717
> View attachment 2237718
> 
> Not the best mod pic busy day ready for bed!!



This one looks great on you! I was the same way with the grey selma, it just wasn't love. Now I'm waiting for navy to arrive  Congrats!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> I love that color! They have the Hamilton in cadet I asked the mk boutique and they said the no longer make that color and is almost impossible to find it in selma



Hi! Thanks to all the beautiful photos you posted of your Selma I had to run out and get it!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Thanks to all the beautiful photos you posted of your Selma I had to run out and get it!!!



Which one????


----------



## Pursefreak0

Picked up a matching wallet for zinnia and a mk charm at the boutique today


----------



## tazfrk

So very pretty!, love the charm!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Which one????



The zinnia!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Picked up a matching wallet for zinnia and a mk charm at the boutique today
> View attachment 2238603



I like the wallet, l loves the charm!!! I'm looking for this one...


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I like the wallet, l loves the charm!!! I'm looking for this one...
> View attachment 2238814



Saw that at the mk boutique today!!! And check your MK boutique and dillards they both have them for $250.60
 hope you find one!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Thanks to all the beautiful photos you posted of your Selma I had to run out and get it!!!



Wait you got the zinnia selma???


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Saw that at the mk boutique today!!! And check your MK boutique and dillards they both have them for $250.60
> hope you find one!!!



The charm is $250??? I think I'll pass!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Wait you got the zinnia selma???



Yes ma'am bought it today!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The charm is $250??? I think I'll pass!!!



Nooooooo lol the purse was...getting the posts mixed up lol the charm I got was originally $38 and was on sale for $19


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Oh ok... I'm going to MK at 10 in the am to check on a charm for Selma!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh ok... I'm going to MK at 10 in the am to check on a charm for Selma!!!



Matching nail polish! Lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Matching nail polish! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239046



Pretty!!! Can you post a pic of what the charm looks like with the handles down?


----------



## kaylenxo

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag!





Pursefreak0 said:


> Beautiful! Such a classy color



Thanks dolls


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty!!! Can you post a pic of what the charm looks like with the handles down?



Only con to this charm I included a pic of what I'm talking about it sticks out a little when the handles are up the gold clasp not really bad or enough to bother me still super cute but thought of share


----------



## teerash

Pursefreak0 said:


> Only con to this charm I included a pic of what I'm talking about it sticks out a little when the handles are up the gold clasp not really bad or enough to bother me still super cute but thought of share
> View attachment 2239277
> View attachment 2239278



I have a Coach charm on mine and it does the same thing. Still looks cute though


----------



## Pursefreak0

teerash said:


> I have a Coach charm on mine and it does the same thing. Still looks cute though



Yes agreed!


----------



## diana27arvi

love them all, you all look great!


----------



## brittanyscs

jes0912 said:


> OMG, I LOVE the neon! where did you find it?! I can't seem to find that colour anywhere anymore!



The only place I've seen this color is in the mk store. &#128521;


----------



## Pursefreak0

brittanyscs said:


> The only place I've seen this color is in the mk store. &#128521;



They have neon yellow and pink at dillards and macys to


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks for the great idea... Now she isn't as plain!!!


----------



## itsmedee

wow, its beautiful charmmm .
i wonder mk store near me have it, never seen them before
oh yeah i am officially on selma club now, sorry for my blur pic, will get a better pic


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Here are some mod pics with the mandarin xl studded selma. Sorry took so long ! I'm 5'3 and I have it on the longest strap setting. It's large but not much larger than my hamilton  !


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> Here are some mod pics with the mandarin xl studded selma. Sorry took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240004



Absolutely stunning!!!!! Now I want a studded one!!!!!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

I really like it! I've been using it nonstop for almost a week and its so comfortable. With my large selma I was always being forced to rearrange things and put them in properly so I could fit all my stuff for school - but with this one it's just way comfortable! Drop it in and there's room for everything!!! I know macys has a 25% coupon coming up next weekend!! You should get it then!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> I really like it! I've been using it nonstop for almost a week and its so comfortable. With my large selma I was always being forced to rearrange things and put them in properly so I could fit all my stuff for school - but with this one it's just way comfortable! Drop it in and there's room for everything!!! I know macys has a 25% coupon coming up next weekend!! You should get it then!!



Macys never let's me use those on MK


----------



## Pursefreak0

Pink pink pink!!!


----------



## Vee1227

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2240509
> 
> Pink pink pink!!!



Luv it!! &#128151;


----------



## PollyGal

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2240509
> 
> Pink pink pink!!!



Perfect match! Wow!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2240509
> 
> Pink pink pink!!!



Pretty in PINK!!! I love it!!!


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2240509
> 
> Pink pink pink!!!



Super super cuteness!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Thanks ladies pretty close match


----------



## Qtvixen

Hi ladies! I'm desperately looking for the cross body selma in neon yellow. None of the stores in my area has it. Please please pm me if you spot one!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Qtvixen said:


> Hi ladies! I'm desperately looking for the cross body selma in neon yellow. None of the stores in my area has it. Please please pm me if you spot one!



Dillards have them


----------



## tazfrk

Lovin the nails


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Lovin the nails



Thanks


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Is dillards still having their sale on zinnia and palm Selma's?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

H2opinkcrush said:


> Is dillards still having their sale on zinnia and palm Selma's?



The zinnia Selma is clearanced so it's on sale but I think the extra 30% has ended...


----------



## anziezie

Hi all, I really need your help. This is going to be my 1st MK and I'm really excited about it. However I cant really decide what color to choose. Black-Navy-or Tan? I havent had a chance to see the navy and the tan in real life so I'm not sure and I have to order online. Is black too old for a 26 years old girl? If you have seen all three in real life, please share your thoughts. Thanks a bunch


----------



## fieldsinspring

If any stores have any left they are still 30% off but the additional 30% off ended on Saturday night. 





H2opinkcrush said:


> Is dillards still having their sale on zinnia and palm Selma's?


----------



## Qtvixen

Pursefreak0 said:


> Dillards have them



Thanks! But I was looking for the smallest size. I saw the medium (large) size on their website but not the small.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Qtvixen said:


> Thanks! But I was looking for the smallest size. I saw the medium (large) size on their website but not the small.



Dillard's and Macy's has the messenger which is the smallest size...


----------



## tazfrk

anziezie said:


> Hi all, I really need your help. This is going to be my 1st MK and I'm really excited about it. However I cant really decide what color to choose. Black-Navy-or Tan? I havent had a chance to see the navy and the tan in real life so I'm not sure and I have to order online. Is black too old for a 26 years old girl? If you have seen all three in real life, please share your thoughts. Thanks a bunch



Black is fine for any age, very classic and beautiful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2242084



Love how your purse & charm matches your phone case pink & purple


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Why thank you... I did that on purpose since I cldnt find the matching pink


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Why thank you... I did that on purpose since I cldnt find the matching pink



Soooooo cute!!


----------



## ashleyvb

jla25 said:


> Joining the Selma club with my first MK purchase! Was looking  for a new work bag and fell in love with the black Selma. Here are some  photos to share! For reference, I am 5'2". I was also pleasently surprised that my purse-to-go organizer for my LV Speedy 30 fits into this bag like a glove!



I like your purse organizer! Where did you get it?


----------



## kkatrina

Question for everyone if you could please help  

I'm planning on getting the large selma for work/school use. Is this bag tough enough to handle heavy duty work?? I would be carrying a thermos and some text books, what do you think? THANKS!!


----------



## seleena

kkatrina said:


> Question for everyone if you could please help
> 
> I'm planning on getting the large selma for work/school use. Is this bag tough enough to handle heavy duty work?? I would be carrying a thermos and some text books, what do you think? THANKS!!



I've only got the medium but thought I'd try and help anyway -  it definitely is very durable - I pack it quite full with big water bottles and books. The only thing I would say is that I find it too heavy to use the shoulder strap - even when it only has my essentials in it it seems to dig in quite a lot so I wouldn't recommend for school - but then again I'm not that strong lol so it may be ok for you


----------



## LVOEbear

Do you ladies know if the cadet color is still available anywhere? I bought the wallet and hadn't really given Selma a thought until I saw someone carrying her and fell in love.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LVOEbear said:


> Do you ladies know if the cadet color is still available anywhere? I bought the wallet and hadn't really given Selma a thought until I saw someone carrying her and fell in love.



I saw cadet Monday at Dillard's.


----------



## withloveshmon

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2242084


I love the pink! looks great!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I saw cadet Monday at Dillard's.



What!!!!!!!!!! Not mine I'd die for that color


----------



## withloveshmon

brittanyscs said:


> The nightmare I had previously with Selma could not keep me away from this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237187


is that a smaller size? I haven't seen that in Canada! It's gorg.


----------



## withloveshmon

uyen1 said:


> I just bought my Mandarin Selma a week ago and I am so in love! I had to track this color down . Macy's and Nordstroms  didn't carry the Selma in Mandarin but the MK store did. This is a great summer pop of color and will transition perfectly into the fall! I am 5'2 and was afraid it would be overwhelming on me but it's perfect. Fits everything for work, including my MacBook, but it also works as a great day to day bag.


that looks great on you!

_xx you must stop advertising._


----------



## kkatrina

seleena said:


> I've only got the medium but thought I'd try and help anyway -  it definitely is very durable - I pack it quite full with big water bottles and books. The only thing I would say is that I find it too heavy to use the shoulder strap - even when it only has my essentials in it it seems to dig in quite a lot so I wouldn't recommend for school - but then again I'm not that strong lol so it may be ok for you


Thank you, this is definitely very helpful!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Love all Selma's and I only have the zinnia but the mandarin is by far the prettiest I've seen.....


----------



## Kfoorya2

I have the cadet selma for few months now and I am loving it still need to post a picture soon! I get so many compliments! 

I was also thinking of getting one of these two (silver vs. gold) and not really sure which one to choose

Please help me choose I want one soon! Any thoughts?


----------



## kkatrina

Kfoorya2 said:


> I have the cadet selma for few months now and I am loving it still need to post a picture soon! I get so many compliments!
> 
> I was also thinking of getting one of these two (silver vs. gold) and not really sure which one to choose
> 
> Please help me choose I want one soon! Any thoughts?


OMG!!!! THE GOLD. 

It's beautiful, it reminds me of actual gold, the silver reminds me of tinfoil  But I've never seen either of them in real life so I'm only basing on what I see now.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Kfoorya2 said:


> I have the cadet selma for few months now and I am loving it still need to post a picture soon! I get so many compliments!
> 
> I was also thinking of getting one of these two (silver vs. gold) and not really sure which one to choose
> 
> Please help me choose I want one soon! Any thoughts?



Just alittle  advice on that leather it's AWFUL!!!!!! Does not hold up at all very pretty but peels in less then a week Ftsr using


----------



## Kiwi321

Pursefreak0 said:


> Just alittle  advice on that leather it's AWFUL!!!!!! Does not hold up at all very pretty but peels in less then a week Ftsr using



Wow, did you complain with MK or return it? For me the leather quality is as important as the style.

Kfoorya, if you still want to buy, be sure to check out Dillard's. They're offering 50% off this purse.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Just alittle  advice on that leather it's AWFUL!!!!!! Does not hold up at all very pretty but peels in less then a week Ftsr using



Yup! That's what I was told!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Does a large selma with studs exist?


----------



## angel4Love

H2opinkcrush said:


> Does a large selma with studs exist?



Not that I'm aware of. I believe only the XL and the messenger came with studs.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Kiwi321 said:


> Wow, did you complain with MK or return it? For me the leather quality is as important as the style.
> Yes mine was returned and in my case I never even used it or snipped the tags..I brought it home looked at it for almost a week then after doing some re search on this leather and looking at how awful the handles looked already peeling! I brought it back to dillards and they said that's the way it's suppose to look and put it back on the shelf for sale the next day.. Poor quality for sure
> 
> Kfoorya, if you still want to buy, be sure to check out Dillard's. They're offering 50% off this purse.





H2opinkcrush said:


> Does a large selma with studs exist?



No just in the XL and the cross body


----------



## kaylenxo

H2opinkcrush said:


> Does a large selma with studs exist?



Yes it does! I think only in the MK stores, though. I saw it when I picked up my Selma. I believe they had black and luggage? Or mandarin. I can't remember.


----------



## Pursefreak0

kaylenxo said:


> Yes it does! I think only in the MK stores, though. I saw it when I picked up my Selma. I believe they had black and luggage? Or mandarin. I can't remember.



That's odd because when I was in the mk boutique last week I asked my SA the store manager and she said no they've never made a Large selma with studs only XL and the cross body and the MK site has a customer service number they said the same thing..


----------



## ilovehandbags77

I'm in again with my third Selma in Zinnia 
Can you tell I love this bag!


----------



## Monterra

H2opinkcrush said:


> Does a large selma with studs exist?


Do you mean this one? 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dselma%26_requestid%3D114973

I saw the medium (?) studded Selma beside this larger one a couple of days ago... might consider it someday if they make a black with silver hw.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I'm in again with my third Selma in Zinnia
> Can you tell I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244648


 
Love the pink Selma.  I am working on my 3rd Selma too. I can't seem to bring myself to use any other bag now.
Enjoy!


----------



## kaylenxo

Pursefreak0 said:


> That's odd because when I was in the mk boutique last week I asked my SA the store manager and she said no they've never made a Large selma with studs only XL and the cross body and the MK site has a customer service number they said the same thing..



Well my SA also told me that the Selma was never made in Cadet, which clearly isn't true. 

The reason I say it was the large size is because it didn't have the extra pocket on the sides, and also had the both the cross body and the top handles, which the small one does not. I could be mistaken, as I didn't pay it much attention. But I remember looking at it and not seeing the side pockets, and it wasn't tall enough to be the XL. I'm in Los Angeles and the MK store I went to was in The Grove


----------



## KSuzuki

Went a lil crazy on a selma shopping spree over the past week and they all arrived in the last few days. Introducing navy large Selma, mandarin selma messenger, and black studded messenger. I am officially on a ban now  lol


----------



## Kfoorya2

Kiwi321 said:


> Wow, did you complain with MK or return it? For me the leather quality is as important as the style.
> 
> Kfoorya, if you still want to buy, be sure to check out Dillard's. They're offering 50% off this purse.



Thanks very much! I have to check them out soon then!


----------



## Kfoorya2

kkatrina said:


> OMG!!!! THE GOLD.
> 
> It's beautiful, it reminds me of actual gold, the silver reminds me of tinfoil  But I've never seen either of them in real life so I'm only basing on what I see now.



Gold is just unbeatable! Thanks for your help!


----------



## lala76

KSuzuki said:


> Went a lil crazy on a selma shopping spree over the past week and they all arrived in the last few days. Introducing navy large Selma, mandarin selma messenger, and black studded messenger. I am officially on a ban now  lol


These are gorgeous!!


----------



## Babyf4c3

Anybody knows how to clean the saffiano leather?
I just got my selma in black yesterday, it has a bit white stain.
Would wiping it off with a damp cloth do the trick? Thanks!


----------



## KSuzuki

lala76 said:


> These are gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Babyf4c3 said:


> Anybody knows how to clean the saffiano leather?
> I just got my selma in black yesterday, it has a bit white stain.
> Would wiping it off with a damp cloth do the trick? Thanks!



Baby wipes! Work like magic!


----------



## Pursefreak0

KSuzuki said:


> Went a lil crazy on a selma shopping spree over the past week and they all arrived in the last few days. Introducing navy large Selma, mandarin selma messenger, and black studded messenger. I am officially on a ban now  lol



All beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Babyf4c3

Thank you, pursefreak0. I'll give it a try


----------



## Pursefreak0

Babyf4c3 said:


> Thank you, pursefreak0. I'll give it a try



No problem  I keep a small pack in my purses now!


----------



## tazfrk

KSuzuki said:


> Went a lil crazy on a selma shopping spree over the past week and they all arrived in the last few days. Introducing navy large Selma, mandarin selma messenger, and black studded messenger. I am officially on a ban now  lol



Join the ban club, lol, but beautiful purchases on your way out!


----------



## KSuzuki

Pursefreak0 said:


> All beautiful!!!! Congrats!


Thank you!!


tazfrk said:


> Join the ban club, lol, but beautiful purchases on your way out!


Lol, thanks! I'm really pleased with these so I think I may be content for awhile. Maybe


----------



## pearlywhearly

Hi Ladies!

I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?


----------



## ilovehandbags77

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?




This color is gorgeous! The MK color name is Dark Dune


----------



## tazfrk

KSuzuki said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Lol, thanks! I'm really pleased with these so I think I may be content for awhile. Maybe



ha ha I know the feeling, you buy a bag think your good for awhile and then the shopping bug creeps up again:giggles:


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> ha ha I know the feeling, you buy a bag think your good for awhile and then the shopping bug creeps up again:giggles:



Yep!!! I'm trying to talk myself out of mandarin selma! I saw it IRL and was doomed after that can't stop thinking about it but after my recent coach splurge I'm on a ban for alittle while..gonna try at least lol


----------



## PollyGal

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?



Where is this available? I just MUST have it!!


----------



## LVOEbear

Omg! I found a cadet Selma guys! I am so happy I have this forum because Nordstrom wanted full price. Then I told them it was on sale and they price matched!!! Pics to come.


----------



## erinrose

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?


 
I´ve seen this but I think it looks darker in real life.


----------



## kkatrina

LVOEbear said:


> Omg! I found a cadet Selma guys! I am so happy I have this forum because Nordstrom wanted full price. Then I told them it was on sale and they price matched!!! Pics to come.



Congrats on getting ur bag and price matched!! What location did you get the bag, and what other colors of the Selma did they have available? TIA!!!


----------



## LVOEbear

I love this color!


----------



## Ms.Florida

Do stores still carry the large selma in pink? Im freaking out lol I wanted to buy it on the Macys website but they dont have it


----------



## kaylenxo

LVOEbear said:


> I love this color!



So jelly!! If I ever come across a cadet Selma, I definitely won't hesitate to buy it. So beautiful.


----------



## KSuzuki

LVOEbear said:


> I love this color!



Congrats on your sexy Cadet! Gorgeous color!


----------



## tazfrk

LVOEbear said:


> I love this color!



So very pretty, I am kicking myself that I had to let the cadet hamilton that was on sale today just sit there, ughhhh I hate bans!!!!

I will just have to enjoy pictures of yours, sighhhhh


----------



## herosweet

hello everyone!! ^&^ Friday I FINALLY bought my own pearl grey medium (price 358) selma!!! I know MK made the size "name" so confuse, so I used price to identify my bag. 228 small, 358 medium, 398 big.

I really love grey color!!!


----------



## su-yen

Hi! I got my navy Selma last week but haven't worn it outside. Did you guys spray it with a stain/ water guard? The SA at the MK store recommended doing so but I know it is saffiano and already pre-treated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pursefreak0

su-yen said:


> Hi! I got my navy Selma last week but haven't worn it outside. Did you guys spray it with a stain/ water guard? The SA at the MK store recommended doing so but I know it is saffiano and already pre-treated. Thanks so much!



Not with any MK spray products and I personally can't recommend anything other then apple products I sprayed the rain and stain repellant from apple guard on mine and it was fine there were a couple horror stories with the mk spray on the saffino mk leathers rubbed the color off...but with all that said I honestly don't think it's even necessary to use anything on the saffino leathers at all there treated enough and protected already  congrats on your purchase love navy!!


----------



## tnt134

anyone know what size of the selma that miranda kers carries?


----------



## Pursefreak0

tnt134 said:


> anyone know what size of the selma that miranda kers carries?





This one? Is the messenger selma I'm not sure it comes in different sizes I've only seen this one  and it's $228


----------



## PinkPeonies

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2250160
> 
> This one? Is the messenger selma I'm not sure it comes in different sizes I've only seen this one  and it's $228



Aww MK and I are bag twins. 

I absolutely adore this size and cannot get enough of it!


----------



## tnt134

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2250160
> 
> This one? Is the messenger selma I'm not sure it comes in different sizes I've only seen this one  and it's $228


Yes it is 



PinkPeonies said:


> Aww MK and I are bag twins.
> 
> I absolutely adore this size and cannot get enough of it!



What size is urs ???


----------



## Quinz

I've got my Selma in luggage today and so excited to bring it out with me for a spin.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Quinz said:


> I've got my Selma in luggage today and so excited to bring it out with me for a spin.



Beautiful congrats!! This bag is just so pretty & classy!


----------



## herosweet

loveatfirstshop said:


> I am so jealous of your Cadet Selma now I regret not buying it when I saw it at Holt a few months back. MK boutiques where I live don't carry the color cadet but I am still hopeful that they will realize how much it sells and they'll eventually carry it. Congrats on your beautiful bag!


me too!!! I really love cadet color!! now it sold out T T I have to choose grey color which is also my like!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

tnt134 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> What size is urs ???



It's the mini crossbody as per the picture Pursefreak0 provided.


----------



## Quinz

Pursefreak0 said:


> Beautiful congrats!! This bag is just so pretty & classy!


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Quinz said:


> I've got my Selma in luggage today and so excited to bring it out with me for a spin.



I really love the luggage color. I have mine in hot pink but was strongly thinking of getting the luggage color too or exchanging bc I thought I'd get more use out of the luggage. But there's something about the pink that I love so here I am. Anyways love it! Where did you get it? How much?


----------



## Quinz

Sweetpea19 said:


> I really love the luggage color. I have mine in hot pink but was strongly thinking of getting the luggage color too or exchanging bc I thought I'd get more use out of the luggage. But there's something about the pink that I love so here I am. Anyways love it! Where did you get it? How much?



Hi! Hot pink is such a beautiful colour, it really stands out in the crowd.  

When I was at the shop that day, I fell in love with the pink but I have same thoughts as you that I might not use pink as often as the classic luggage. Being low profile and I would not want to catch so much attention so  I chose luggage. I love this color and it is good as an everyday bag to match with most of my clothing in my wardrobe. 

I got mine in Michael Kors Pavilion, Kuala Lumpur.  Paid RM1719 for it, no discount though


----------



## Rupawan

Does anyone have Selma in gold /metallic ; the one with embossed lizard leather?
Would appreciate if you could post some pic for reference.
How do I take care of the embossed lizard leather?

Thanks!


----------



## fifivirgie

I got mine in tangerine a few days ago.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Got another selma!!!!! Now I have the XL studded mandarin, large palm satchel and now the neon pink messenger! I think I'm done haha


----------



## Pursefreak0

fifivirgie said:


> I got mine in tangerine a few days ago.



I didn't know they had tangerine selma!!! Please share pics


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> Got another selma!!!!! Now I have the XL studded mandarin, large palm satchel and now the neon pink messenger! I think I'm done haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252862



Soooo cute!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## su-yen

Pursefreak0 said:


> Not with any MK spray products and I personally can't recommend anything other then apple products I sprayed the rain and stain repellant from apple guard on mine and it was fine there were a couple horror stories with the mk spray on the saffino mk leathers rubbed the color off...but with all that said I honestly don't think it's even necessary to use anything on the saffino leathers at all there treated enough and protected already  congrats on your purchase love navy!!



Thank you so much! I decided not to spray anything on it and have been carrying it to work for the past 3 days -- no accidents, so far!  I will return the MK spray. I definitely love this bag the more I carry it! My co-worker has the Prada Lux Tote and even ordered a Selma in Navy (backordered though, so she's been eyeing mine!


----------



## su-yen

H2opinkcrush said:


> Got another selma!!!!! Now I have the XL studded mandarin, large palm satchel and now the neon pink messenger! I think I'm done haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252862



Congrats!  So pretty! I'm tempted as well to get the neon yellow!


----------



## Pursefreak0

su-yen said:


> Thank you so much! I decided not to spray anything on it and have been carrying it to work for the past 3 days -- no accidents, so far!  I will return the MK spray. I definitely love this bag the more I carry it! My co-worker has the Prada Lux Tote and even ordered a Selma in Navy (backordered though, so she's been eyeing mine!



Your welcome and another tip keep baby wipes on hand if you get anything on your Selma's it wipes it right off


----------



## Jenniferswift

Hey guys, does anyone know if the dillards website (http://www.dillards.com) is legit to buy the Selma? I know its a department store in the US.  I live in Australia, but our MK store hasn't had the selma in stock for a long whole due to high demands on the bag. The website also offers relatively cheap shipping on the Selma from the US to Australia too. But I don't know if the website is reliable. Please let me know if it is a reliable website to purchase the Selma if anyone has experienced shopping with them. 

TIA.


----------



## mshelen

Jenniferswift said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if the dillards website (http://www.dillards.com) is legit to buy the Selma? I know its a department store in the US.  I live in Australia, but our MK store hasn't had the selma in stock for a long whole due to high demands on the bag. The website also offers relatively cheap shipping on the Selma from the US to Australia too. But I don't know if the website is reliable. Please let me know if it is a reliable website to purchase the Selma if anyone has experienced shopping with them.
> 
> TIA.



I was also wondering the same thing about Dillards. Macy's used to ship them to Australia but they stopped for some reason which sucks! 

Do you happen to know how much it retails for in Australia? If it's around the same price I may as well buy it here but the MK store might not have stock for a long time


----------



## Jenniferswift

mshelen said:


> I was also wondering the same thing about Dillards. Macy's used to ship them to Australia but they stopped for some reason which sucks!
> 
> Do you happen to know how much it retails for in Australia? If it's around the same price I may as well buy it here but the MK store might not have stock for a long time



My friend just told me they retail here for $409! But there won't be stock for a long time.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Jenniferswift said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if the dillards website (http://www.dillards.com) is legit to buy the Selma? I know its a department store in the US.  I live in Australia, but our MK store hasn't had the selma in stock for a long whole due to high demands on the bag. The website also offers relatively cheap shipping on the Selma from the US to Australia too. But I don't know if the website is reliable. Please let me know if it is a reliable website to purchase the Selma if anyone has experienced shopping with them.
> 
> TIA.



Yes dillards is a huge store in all the malls out here it's just like macys, Nordstrums, Bloomingdales, saks fifth ave., nieman Marcus I'm not sure what department stores are in your mall but whatever is the same as dillards..


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Hey guys! Yes dillards is way great and super reliable and their customer service is super good too!


----------



## globear

xbabii said:


> They should've. I mean I don't mind the scratches on the bottom hardware because eventually they will get scratched. I really want to keep the cadet because I've wanted it for so long. I think I'm just gonna suck it up. Spray some perfume and all that.



Hi xbabii, did you keep or return your cadet selma? I purchased my cadet selma and received it last week from Nordstrom. the bottom hardwards are all scratched and the whole bag has a weird perfume smell to it, the price tag is detached as well (sounds exactly like your cadet bag). Moreover the back of the bag is not smooth and has an indented mark. I am wondering if you have returned the bag back to nordstrom and I got yours now. Otherwise I am frustrated why it seems like the cadet selma has all these problems


----------



## globear

LVOEbear said:


> I love this color!



Hi Lovebear how much did nordstrom price match your bag to? 25% discount? I purchased my cadet selma from nordstrom online last week at full price. I love the bag so much i didnt mind paying full price but what upset me the most is they gave me a return used bag with problems (the bottom hardware are all scratched, the whole bag has a bad weird perfume smell, and the back leather has a huge indented mark, as well as the price tag came detached from the bag).


----------



## globear

I ordered my Selma Cadet which I have been eyeing for a long time as it is sold out everywhere. I paid full price to Nordstrom online, when I received the bag few days ago, I was very upset as it is a used returned bag with a lot of defects:
- price tag was detached from the bag and it has a lot of creases to it (please see picture)
- The outside of the bag (genuine leather as they claimed) has a very weird and unpleasant perfume smell to it (no leather smell at all)
- all four gold hardwares on the bottom of the bag have scratches
- the leather at the back of the bag has a big vertical indented crease (please see picture)

I am very upset and disappointed, waited for this bag in the color for so long just to receive this, I dont know why Nordstrom would keep selling this defected product out to customer who pays for it full price, i think the previous owner to this bag most likely returned the bag for the same reason, they should have sent this back to the manufacturer of sell it at a big discount instead of selling it online at FULL PRICE


----------



## brittany0859

Does anyone know if Bloomingdales will ever get any more Selma's in stock? I have a 25% coupon but they don't have the color I want (pearl grey or zinnia). A lot of places are sold out of colors online actually, is this just because of the high demand? Will they ever come back in stock?


----------



## phxlvlove84

I have been looking for the black and it was sold out everywhere it c finalky came back in stock but that was at nordstrom.


----------



## phxlvlove84

I ordered a black selma online from nordstrom and received a bag from the Florida store that also had defects it had a dark stain on the front I dont know what it is kind of looked like someone maybe scratched it and tried to cover it up with marker. Luckily, my local nordstrom had some and I was able to exchange it. I noticed though this bag collects alot of dust.


----------



## herosweet

brittany0859 said:


> Does anyone know if Bloomingdales will ever get any more Selma's in stock? I have a 25% coupon but they don't have the color I want (pearl grey or zinnia). A lot of places are sold out of colors online actually, is this just because of the high demand? Will they ever come back in stock?


I love pearl grey too! Instead of online, I went to mall for the large size of grey.


----------



## herosweet

phxlvlove84 said:


> I have been looking for the black and it was sold out everywhere it c finalky came back in stock but that was at nordstrom.


today bloomingdale have 25% discount on large size black selma. you can check it out.


----------



## LVOEbear

I have no self control! I went to see the new fall floor set And left with the new dark purple Selma!


----------



## LVOEbear

globear said:


> I ordered my Selma Cadet which I have been eyeing for a long time as it is sold out everywhere. I paid full price to Nordstrom online, when I received the bag few days ago, I was very upset as it is a used returned bag with a lot of defects:
> - price tag was detached from the bag and it has a lot of creases to it (please see picture)
> - The outside of the bag (genuine leather as they claimed) has a very weird and unpleasant perfume smell to it (no leather smell at all)
> - all four gold hardwares on the bottom of the bag have scratches
> - the leather at the back of the bag has a big vertical indented crease (please see picture)
> 
> I am very upset and disappointed, waited for this bag in the color for so long just to receive this, I dont know why Nordstrom would keep selling this defected product out to customer who pays for it full price, i think the previous owner to this bag most likely returned the bag for the same reason, they should have sent this back to the manufacturer of sell it at a big discount instead of selling it online at FULL PRICE



Nordstroms adjusted it 25 percent I think. It came to like $290 with tax. Regardless I wouldn't keep that bag. The new color for the fall, sapphire, looks almost identical to the cadet and it has silver hardware!


----------



## kings_20

^^
Post pics of the dark purple!  Sapphire sounds really pretty and silver hardware would be aweome


----------



## Sweetpea19

Where can I see the fall colors???


----------



## Sweetpea19

Do you think the luggage looks good in the messenger style or better in the large? I am torn if I should get a bright messenger or a neutral. I have the neon pink in large but thinking I should have gotten it in luggage instead but I'm so torn


----------



## herosweet

Sweetpea19 said:


> Do you think the luggage looks good in the messenger style or better in the large? I am torn if I should get a bright messenger or a neutral. I have the neon pink in large but thinking I should have gotten it in luggage instead but I'm so torn


I love bright color for small messager, but more dark color in large size.. I bought medium size pearl grey and I plan to get a red messager


----------



## H2opinkcrush

I have a legit addiction lol.


----------



## tazfrk

H2opinkcrush said:


> I have a legit addiction lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256246



ooohhh pretties!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The dark purple is the Iris color. I haven't seen Selma in this color but it is a fall color for many other MMK bags.

The Sapphire and Black color block is in the MK fall campaign--I think it's in the August Bazaar towards the front of the book. 

Also, I ran across these pix online today--gray and black color block Selma and a couple of Mirandas:

Luxury-insider.com


----------



## tazfrk

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The dark purple is the Iris color. I haven't seen Selma in this color but it is a fall color for many other MMK bags.
> 
> The Sapphire and Black color block is in the MK fall campaign--I think it's in the August Bazaar towards the front of the book.
> 
> Also, I ran across these pix online today--gray and black color block:
> 
> Luxury-insider.com



Love both the blue/black and grey/black combo's


----------



## kaylenxo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The dark purple is the Iris color. I haven't seen Selma in this color but it is a fall color for many other MMK bags.
> 
> The Sapphire and Black color block is in the MK fall campaign--I think it's in the August Bazaar towards the front of the book.
> 
> Also, I ran across these pix online today--gray and black color block Selma and a couple of Mirandas:
> 
> Luxury-insider.com



OMG LOVE the grey and black color block. Definitely see this as my next Selma purchase. So beautiful.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Okay guys so I feel too guilty to keep both the optic white/black and the neon pink selma messenger. Which one should I keep?


----------



## LVOEbear

The grey and black is SO pretty!!!! I almost got it the other day (I swear I'm not holding out on pictures of the purple. I just finished a 20 pg essay so for sure tomorrow!) actually now that I think about it maybe I do deserve both &#128586;


----------



## AlannahMae

Thinking of getting my first selma and was wondering if she comes in neon pink. Can anyone confirm? And if so, wht's the difference btwn neon pink and zinnia? 

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before. Am new to this forum/thread....


----------



## PinkPeonies

AlannahMae said:


> Thinking of getting my first selma and was wondering if she comes in neon pink. Can anyone confirm? And if so, wht's the difference btwn neon pink and zinnia?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered before. Am new to this forum/thread....



What size are you planning to get? I'm pretty sure both the large and mini crossbody came in neon pink. I have the neon pink in the mini and a large in the Zinnia. There's only a tinge of a difference on both colours that I can see. 

Comparison pics are below but if you quickly skim through here I'm sure you will get tons of info and some pictures of the bags you're interested in.


----------



## Pursefreak0

H2opinkcrush said:


> Okay guys so I feel too guilty to keep both the optic white/black and the neon pink selma messenger. Which one should I keep?



I like both but I would keep pink over the black & white if I could only keep one but that's me if black and white would go with more of your wardrobe then I'd keep that


----------



## kaylenxo

H2opinkcrush said:


> Okay guys so I feel too guilty to keep both the optic white/black and the neon pink selma messenger. Which one should I keep?



Since it's the messenger size I say keep the neon pink. It's a nice pop of color that won't be too overwhelming since the bag is not that bag. Black & white is nice, but I think the neon is better


----------



## iluvbags11

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The dark purple is the Iris color. I haven't seen Selma in this color but it is a fall color for many other MMK bags.
> 
> The Sapphire and Black color block is in the MK fall campaign--I think it's in the August Bazaar towards the front of the book.
> 
> Also, I ran across these pix online today--gray and black color block Selma and a couple of Mirandas:
> 
> Luxury-insider.com



I can get the gray and black two tone selma at Nordstrom?


----------



## iluvbags11

LVOEbear said:


> The grey and black is SO pretty!!!! I almost got it the other day (I swear I'm not holding out on pictures of the purple. I just finished a 20 pg essay so for sure tomorrow!) actually now that I think about it maybe I do deserve both &#128586;



I didn't see it at the website. Did you have an early access?


----------



## LVOEbear

iluvbags11 said:


> I didn't see it at the website. Did you have an early access?



Yes I happen to walk in the store as they were going thru all the new fall stuff


----------



## iluvbags11

LVOEbear said:


> Yes I happen to walk in the store as they were going thru all the new fall stuff


Omg! I'm gonna be at Nordstrom tomorrow as soon as they open!!!! Is it displayed on the floor already? Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVOEbear said:


> Yes I happen to walk in the store as they were going thru all the new fall stuff



Say what!!??? Do all Nordstrums have them?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I was at Nordstrom today and didn't see anything new.  I didn't go into the early access area though...I will check on Friday!


----------



## LVOEbear

This was at the Michael Kors store. I know for a fact my Macy's had all the new fall bags and Nordstrom had a few pics like the dune Selma.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^ I've got to get to the MK boutique!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

I am going to track down that grey & black color block selma soon as I wake up!!!!


----------



## LVOEbear

Haha I am an enabler &#128541;


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVOEbear said:


> Haha I am an enabler &#128541;



Lol those are my 2 fave colors in bags and I happen to not have either colors so its like a 2 in 1 purse for me!!! can't wait till I wake up!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.

I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


----------



## Loomy427

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


Soo pretty. Did you see any other colors from the fall 2013 collection?


----------



## Pursefreak0

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.



OMG!!!!!!!!!! I have to have this!!!!!! I need to go to bed so I can wake up and call MK


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Loomy427 said:


> Soo pretty. Did you see any other colors from the fall 2013 collection?



Thank you! not sure if it's new but I saw the Large Selma in I think a cadet blue/black color block. That's all I remembered and checked out haha.


----------



## LVOEbear

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> Thank you! not sure if it's new but I saw the Large Selma in I think a cadet blue/black color block. That's all I remembered and checked out haha.



It's actually called sapphire but I swear the colors are almost identical. I would say its more of a true blue than cadet is.


----------



## kaylenxo

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.



OMG I'm droooooling!! I've only had my Selma probably for a month or so but I'm for sure going to get this one or the black/blue color block. Gaaaahhhh why must I love purses so much.


----------



## AlannahMae

PinkPeonies said:


> What size are you planning to get? I'm pretty sure both the large and mini crossbody came in neon pink. I have the neon pink in the mini and a large in the Zinnia. There's only a tinge of a difference on both colours that I can see.
> 
> Comparison pics are below but if you quickly skim through here I'm sure you will get tons of info and some pictures of the bags you're interested in.
> 
> Loving the shoes on ur profile picture. Are those Bournes by any chance?
> 
> U convinced me! M gonna get the large Selma in neon pink. Thanks for the photo.
> 
> Next a citrus Hamilton... That is citrus on the left, rite? =)


----------



## PinkPeonies

AlannahMae said:


> Loving the shoes on ur profile picture. Are those Bournes by any chance?
> 
> U convinced me! M gonna get the large Selma in neon pink. Thanks for the photo.
> 
> Next a citrus Hamilton... That is citrus on the left, rite? =)



The shoes are Givenchy, my dream shoe. 

Neon pink Selma is a great choice! Yes the one on the left is the citrus, though the colour on the site was neon yellow. 

I love my neons!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

So for my birthday I joined the Selma Club. I've been looking for a mid-sized messenger that was still sophisticated and something I'd wear everyday because my Michael Kors jet set tote was to much for me to carry during the summer. I choose the Optical white and black messenger and i am in love! happy girl yes i am. Here she is on her first day of work.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


I am in love with this bag! congrats, I was going to get Selma in Navy next but now im second guessing that, must go see in person!!!


----------



## purseonal obsession

My selma large in pearl grey


----------



## kings_20

What, what, what?  I need to get the new black and gray colorblock Selma.  It's STUNNING!  The sapphire and balck sounds great too.  LOVE!


----------



## LVOEbear

I am going today I think. I will post spy pics if I can grab them


----------



## herosweet

LVOEbear said:


> I am going today I think. I will post spy pics if I can grab them



please take some pictures for the new color" blue and black" if possible! Thanks!


----------



## herosweet

beichubs said:


> My selma large in pearl grey
> 
> View attachment 2257855


I bought the same one! SO pretty and classy!


----------



## LVOEbear

Not the best picture but I wanted to show you guys the color. I had to wait all weekend to sneak her in undetected from my husband hahaha&#128586;


----------



## Sweetpea19

What is the best price you have gotten so far on your large Selma? I got my neon pink when Macy's was having their friends & family sale so got 25% off, which brought total down to like $287 with tax.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Can you only get a large selma in luggage from the MK store?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

She is beautiful! Wear it in good health!


----------



## herosweet

LVOEbear said:


> Not the best picture but I wanted to show you guys the color. I had to wait all weekend to sneak her in undetected from my husband hahaha&#128586;



Only purple for large size or there are medium and small size as well??


----------



## LVOEbear

This is the medium size I think. It is the one that is $358


----------



## Sweetpea19

LVOEbear said:


> This is the medium size I think. It is the one that is $358



$358 is large size


----------



## LVOEbear

Oh well then I don't know. I can check later today


----------



## kkatrina

herosweet said:


> I bought the same one! SO pretty and classy!





beichubs said:


> My selma large in pearl grey
> 
> View attachment 2257855



I bought her too over the weekend!!! On regular price though, how bout you herosweet and beicubs?? i LOVE the pearl grey!! so versatile for all year round wear


----------



## kkatrina

Has anyone been able to buy the pearl grey large selma on sale? The optic white and citrus were on sale for $250 and I didn't buy it, I think both colors are great, but I'm more for versatility. I bought the grey for regular price over the weekend, for some reason I haven't been able to buy any MK on sale and afraid that there will be no more left if I wait any longer  When I called Macy's they only have 3 left in all of US, and in Canada, sold out. 

Also, what colors do the medium selma come in? I would love the medium as well, preferrably in the cobalt (or cadet?) color!! I went to the store they only had a pink/black and white/black color block.


----------



## kkatrina

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


 
This is gorgeous, I love love love the darker grey with the black. Made me do a double take when I first saw it in store. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## herosweet

kkatrina said:


> I bought her too over the weekend!!! On regular price though, how bout you herosweet and beicubs?? i LOVE the pearl grey!! so versatile for all year round wear


I bought my grey large size selma with full price too! T T so sad I missed macy's 25% discount several month ago. I really love that bag so I can not wait to another sale event. Bloomingdale had sale on black and navy color selma, but I still only love grey. So.....full price, but I am not regret!


----------



## kkatrina

herosweet said:


> I bought my grey large size selma with full price too! T T so sad I missed macy's 25% discount several month ago. I really love that bag so I can not wait to another sale event. Bloomingdale had sale on black and navy color selma, but I still only love grey. So.....full price, but I am not regret!



Thank you!!! You just made me feel so much better!!! I just hear girls telling me never buy full price...but I couldn't wait either


----------



## angel4Love

Sweetpea19 said:


> What is the best price you have gotten so far on your large Selma? I got my neon pink when Macy's was having their friends & family sale so got 25% off, which brought total down to like $287 with tax.


 
I got my Cadet for $260-ish with tax


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I got my Zinnia Selma for $190 I think total!!!


----------



## LVOEbear

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I got my Zinnia Selma for $190 I think total!!!



What?? How??


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

kkatrina said:


> This is gorgeous, I love love love the darker grey with the black. Made me do a double take when I first saw it in store. Congrats on your new bag!



thank you kkatrina! yeah, the grey/black combo looked so nice that even my boyfriend told me to go get it because even he likes it too haha. I've always wanted a grey purse but afraid that it will get dirty, but I think the grey on the color block is dark enough. thanks again!


----------



## KSuzuki

LVOEbear said:


> Not the best picture but I wanted to show you guys the color. I had to wait all weekend to sneak her in undetected from my husband hahaha&#128586;



Oooh, I LOVE!  Is this the Iris color?


----------



## kkatrina

angel4Love said:


> I got my Cadet for $260-ish with tax


how and where did you get yours?


----------



## kkatrina

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> thank you kkatrina! yeah, the grey/black combo looked so nice that even my boyfriend told me to go get it because even he likes it too haha. I've always wanted a grey purse but afraid that it will get dirty, but I think the grey on the color block is dark enough. thanks again!



I LOVE it when the bf tells me to get it. Means that he's "allowing" it and that it's meant to be, it's a sign for me to get whatever it is that I want :giggles: I don't think you need to worry about a darker grey getting dirty, you'll be fine!!  And like you said, it's with black, so the bag is definitely dark enough.


----------



## AlannahMae

PinkPeonies said:


> The shoes are Givenchy, my dream shoe.
> 
> Neon pink Selma is a great choice! Yes the one on the left is the citrus, though the colour on the site was neon yellow.
> 
> I love my neons!



Me too! Does Selma come in neon yellow? I want!!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


Does this come in the med and large size like the white and black?


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

kkatrina said:


> I LOVE it when the bf tells me to get it. Means that he's "allowing" it and that it's meant to be, it's a sign for me to get whatever it is that I want :giggles: I don't think you need to worry about a darker grey getting dirty, you'll be fine!!  And like you said, it's with black, so the bag is definitely dark enough.



yeah i know what you mean. like for me, i feel less guilty about it if my bf likes it too haha. yeah thanks for all your support kkatrina!



Vintagepleasure said:


> Does this come in the med and large size like the white and black?



sorry i'm not sure if the grey/black color block comes in medium. for sure the one i have is the large one.


----------



## LVOEbear

Does anyone have the studded Selma?


----------



## girliegirl

^I got the studded Selma as a gift and while I love her hand held, over the shoulder or cross body it seems so bulky.


----------



## scumone

girliegirl said:


> ^I got the studded Selma as a gift and while I love her hand held, over the shoulder or cross body it seems so bulky.



Agreed.  I don't know if I am going to keep mine.


----------



## purseonal obsession

kkatrina said:


> I bought her too over the weekend!!! On regular price though, how bout you herosweet and beicubs?? i LOVE the pearl grey!! so versatile for all year round wear



Sadly I got mine in full price as we have limited MK stores here in Manila  here's the pricetag on mine. If converted to US$ i think its about $540+  (Php 23,450) there are a lot that's been sold in different stores but I'm not sure about its authenticity... Im so envy hearing about the deals you have there though!


----------



## herosweet

neiman marcus now have new fall color selma available online!!!


----------



## kaylenxo

herosweet said:


> neiman marcus now have new fall color selma available online!!!



I love the black/blue color block. It's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

kaylenxo said:


> I love the black/blue color block. It's so beautiful!!!!



I love the look too. It's very sophisticated


----------



## Pursefreak0

Just wanted to share I'm not saying mk is better then Valentino or visa versa just saying holy cow these are pretty similar and the price difference is insane!! Especially since we know this MK saffino leather is seriously high quality! JS


----------



## yingkob

Hi all 
Pic my Selma Messenger
Love her too much


----------



## brittany0859

Yingkob is this the dark dune color? So pretty!!


----------



## herosweet

That red Valentino bag............that design TOTALLY not my cup of tea.....


----------



## angel4Love

beichubs said:


> Sadly I got mine in full price as we have limited MK stores here in Manila  here's the pricetag on mine. If converted to US$ i think its about $540+  (Php 23,450) there are a lot that's been sold in different stores but I'm not sure about its authenticity... Im so envy hearing about the deals you have there though!
> View attachment 2261209


 

That was ridiculously over priced. Seriously! A large Selma only cost $358.00 and even with tax it would not cost you $540 +. Where did you purchased it? I could have gotten it for you and meet you in Manila. I'm going home next month. LOL. How in love are you with it? I cannot believe you paid that much


----------



## angel4Love

kkatrina said:


> how and where did you get yours?


 
I got it that cheap because I was a whiny little brat at the mall and demanded more discount. LOL. Just kidding...

Macy's at Westfield mall gave me additional 10% because there was some dirt flaws on it.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

I got my palm selma adjusted to $174


----------



## iluvbags11

I got my pearl gray selma for $250


----------



## iluvbags11

And I just got it today


----------



## pauii

iluvbags11 said:


> I got my pearl gray selma for $250



Beautiful.


----------



## yingkob

brittany0859 said:


> Yingkob is this the dark dune color? So pretty!!


 
Thank you:  yes she is Dark Dune


----------



## yingkob

iluvbags11 said:


> And I just got it today


 
 love your Pearl too
Congreatttt


----------



## AlannahMae

@angel4love You are do sweet! Are you flying through Singapore or Indonrsia by any chance? 

@beichubs I know exactly how you feel. We pay so much more for imported goods in Indonesia. The Large Selma in Jakarta is about the same price as in Manilla. Bt I found a few trusted online sellers with significant price savings. Bt still am paying a bomb compared to wht the Ladies here are paying in the US. (


----------



## AlannahMae

yingkob said:


> love your Pearl too
> Congreatttt



Is the dark dune similar to pearl grey? Or is it more a shade of light brown?


----------



## TaterTots

I'm loving both the pearl grey and the dark dune..  You guys have me totally wanting both of these Selma bags


----------



## brittany0859

iluvbags11 said:


> I got my pearl gray selma for $250



How did you get it for $250?? This is the color I want!


----------



## brittany0859

Literally just went through this whole thread trying to decide what color I want once I find a good price lol. I've narrowed it down between black and pearl gray. But I do really love the cadet. I just think that for my first selma and MK bag I could get more use out of the black or gray and can get more colors later &#128516; I think either could work with my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black gray and white. I also think that the gray Is a better color during summer since it is pretty light so maybe I should get black. What do you guys think?


----------



## TaterTots

I think the gray is on the natural side so you can wear it year around...  So if it was me and I liked both colors either one I could find at my price point I would grab!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

brittany0859 said:


> Literally just went through this whole thread trying to decide what color I want once I find a good price lol. I've narrowed it down between black and pearl gray. But I do really love the cadet. I just think that for my first selma and MK bag I could get more use out of the black or gray and can get more colors later &#128516; I think either could work with my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black gray and white. I also think that the gray Is a better color during summer since it is pretty light so maybe I should get black. What do you guys think?



Since I have a cadet I would say definitely go for it! So many compliments I get on this bag because of the color. I find that the cadet compliments the selma shape, and god black and grey is everywhere just get something new and different!


----------



## angel4Love

AlannahMae said:


> @angel4love You are do sweet! Are you flying through Singapore or Indonrsia by any chance?
> 
> @beichubs I know exactly how you feel. We pay so much more for imported goods in Indonesia. The Large Selma in Jakarta is about the same price as in Manilla. Bt I found a few trusted online sellers with significant price savings. Bt still am paying a bomb compared to wht the Ladies here are paying in the US. (


 
Hehe...If I can get my mum to agree to take a tour in Singapore but her and heights are not really the best of friends.

I'm really sad to know some of you pay high price though.


----------



## iluvbags11

brittany0859 said:


> Literally just went through this whole thread trying to decide what color I want once I find a good price lol. I've narrowed it down between black and pearl gray. But I do really love the cadet. I just think that for my first selma and MK bag I could get more use out of the black or gray and can get more colors later &#128516; I think either could work with my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black gray and white. I also think that the gray Is a better color during summer since it is pretty light so maybe I should get black. What do you guys think?


I was on the same boat as you, My choice of colors were black, gray ar navy. I told myself, I can never go wrong with these colors no matter what shades dominates your wardrobe. So I just waited to see which one comes out with a reasonable price for me, and voila! I found a pre owned pearl gray one at bonanza for $250, no tax, free shipping. This bag is practically brand new! She barely used it. 
Don't be discouraged d by others saying black or gray is very common. In the end, it's what you really want for yourself. Some can rock a yellow or green selma and I know I can't. Just because its not my cup of tea. Don't get me wrong, I love colors, my closet is very colorful, just not so much on my bags. I tend to get neutrals (tan, blush, luggage, etc) So, if you can't decide, narrow it down to your top three, then find one at a discounted price. You can start from there. I'm now looking for a black or a navy one at a good price for me.


----------



## iluvbags11

brittany0859 said:


> How did you get it for $250?? This is the color I want!



I got it at bonanza from a reputable seller. It's pre owned, with the dust bag, it's tag and care card. 
Macy's has few pearl grays from their fulfillment center. I just  asked them last week since I was planning to get it from them, but when I browsed bonanza when I got home, I opted for the cheaper one. you will get 20% off when you open a card. Just an option. I don't work for Macy's just to be clear.


----------



## angel4Love

iluvbags11 said:


> I got it at bonanza from a reputable seller. It's pre owned, with the dust bag, it's tag and care card.
> Macy's has few pearl grays from their fulfillment center. I just  asked them last week since I was planning to get it from them, but when I browsed bonanza when I got home, I opted for the cheaper one. you will get 20% off when you open a card. Just an option. I don't work for Macy's just to be clear.


 
I think I know who the seller was. LOL. I saw a pearl grey bout 2 weeks ago from Bonanza and now it's gone. Matter of fact, I'm 100% sure that was the bag. It was the only pearl grey that time. Congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak0

I saw the new colorblock Selma's yesterday they are beautiful!!!!!!!!! Almost bought one but LV was truanting me next door...lol so maybe next time!


----------



## kaylenxo

Have you all seen this one yet? I was browsing the MK website and came across it. It's a large size. Not sure how I feel about the grey in the middle, but I love the croc-embossed leather!


----------



## Cherry1

Yes. Lord and Taylor has it too on their website. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## angel4Love

kaylenxo said:


> Have you all seen this one yet? I was browsing the MK website and came across it. It's a large size. Not sure how I feel about the grey in the middle, but I love the croc-embossed leather!



I've seen it. I personally think it's a big let down, the material does not compare to the regular colored Selma. This one almost felt like plastic .


----------



## tazfrk

angel4Love said:


> I've seen it. I personally think it's a big let down, the material does not compare to the regular colored Selma. This one almost felt like plastic .



Really?? thats disappointing to hear I was really in love with this bag.


----------



## angel4Love

tazfrk said:


> Really?? thats disappointing to hear I was really in love with this bag.



In my opinion yes. But if you love it, I suggest you check it out first.


----------



## kaylenxo

angel4Love said:


> I've seen it. I personally think it's a big let down, the material does not compare to the regular colored Selma. This one almost felt like plastic .



Wow what a let down! Good to know, though. I guess this is what the forum is for


----------



## tazfrk

angel4Love said:


> In my opinion yes. But if you love it, I suggest you check it out first.



I definitely will, thank you!


----------



## MDT

I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.

Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next


----------



## herosweet

MDT said:


> I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.
> 
> Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next




It is so CUTE!!! I love this color!!!


----------



## MDT

herosweet said:


> It is so CUTE!!! I love this color!!!




Me too! I've been patiently waiting for MK to do another purple and was thrilled when I saw this shade.


----------



## brittany0859

MDT said:


> I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.
> 
> Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next



Congrats!! Very pretty. So in love with this color! Hoping I can join the Selma club in a few weeks &#128516;


----------



## Luv2Shop1

kaylenxo said:


> Have you all seen this one yet? I was browsing the MK website and came across it. It's a large size. Not sure how I feel about the grey in the middle, but I love the croc-embossed leather!



I checked this out at the boutique...didn't care for it...I think MK does snake embossed better than croc-embossed.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

MDT said:


> I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.
> 
> Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next



Love it! Beautiful color!


----------



## flwrgirl

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?




Has anyone seen this bag in this color at Macy's?


----------



## tazfrk

Just beautiful!


----------



## kaylenxo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I checked this out at the boutique...didn't care for it...I think MK does snake embossed better than croc-embossed.



Yeah another poster told me it was a big disappointment. Boooo. Oh well, haha. I'm like 98% certain I'm going to get the sapphire/black color block


----------



## yingkob

MDT said:


> I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.
> 
> Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next


 
wowww cute cute very beautiful pomegranate
I feel in love your pretty bags


----------



## MDT

yingkob said:


> wowww cute cute very beautiful pomegranate
> I feel in love your pretty bags



Thank you!  I'm also in love with your dark dune messenger. I so would have gotten that had I not just purchased a tan Hamilton a few months ago.


----------



## brittany0859

Anybody know why these from nordstrom are a little more expensive? Are they bigger than the $358 selmas? Really wanting the dark dune color. 

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3490132?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## LVOEbear

brittany0859 said:


> Anybody know why these from nordstrom are a little more expensive? Are they bigger than the $358 selmas? Really wanting the dark dune color.
> 
> http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3490132?origin=keywordsearch



They are a little bit bigger. I would compare them to the size of the big Selma with studs. These have little pockets on the side too


----------



## angel4Love

brittany0859 said:


> Anybody know why these from nordstrom are a little more expensive? Are they bigger than the $358 selmas? Really wanting the dark dune color.
> 
> http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3490132?origin=keywordsearch



I believe this is an XL. Selma came in 4 sizes. The messenger, medium, large and the XL (the ones with the side pockets).

Hope this helps


----------



## kkatrina

MDT said:


> I'm happy to say I've finally joined the Selma club! Just picked up a Selma stud messenger at Dillard's today and am soooo in love. I've been looking for a smallish bag and this one is perfect. Also digging the pomegranate.
> 
> Naturally, I'll have to add a full-size Selma next



Gorgeous color!!! I agree with the full size next  I have the large and I'm waiting on better colors for a medium Selma


----------



## kkatrina

flwrgirl said:


> Has anyone seen this bag in this color at Macy's?



No I haven't, would love to though!!!


----------



## kkatrina

brittany0859 said:


> Literally just went through this whole thread trying to decide what color I want once I find a good price lol. I've narrowed it down between black and pearl gray. But I do really love the cadet. I just think that for my first selma and MK bag I could get more use out of the black or gray and can get more colors later &#128516; I think either could work with my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black gray and white. I also think that the gray Is a better color during summer since it is pretty light so maybe I should get black. What do you guys think?



MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!! Well between pearl grey and cadet. I'm loving the cadet because it pops, and is so unique! But I like getting more wear for my bags, so the pearl grey is soooo versatile (at least IMO). The black is plain which is great for those who like classic, but the pearl grey is a little different.I chose it because you can wear all year round. Grey is a color for the winter too, winter colors are too dark


----------



## kkatrina

Pursefreak0 said:


> I saw the new colorblock Selma's yesterday they are beautiful!!!!!!!!! Almost bought one but LV was truanting me next door...lol so maybe next time!



Please share what you got instead  



tazfrk said:


> Really?? thats disappointing to hear I was really in love with this bag.





tazfrk said:


> I definitely will, thank you!



It's not that bad, please check it out in person!!


----------



## brittany0859

kkatrina said:


> MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!! Well between pearl grey and cadet. I'm loving the cadet because it pops, and is so unique! But I like getting more wear for my bags, so the pearl grey is soooo versatile (at least IMO). The black is plain which is great for those who like classic, but the pearl grey is a little different.I chose it because you can wear all year round. Grey is a color for the winter too, winter colors are too dark



So agree!! I want the cadet so badly but no one has it in stock. Who knows how long I'll have to wait for it so I think I'm just gonna go ahead and get the pearl grey


----------



## brittany0859

Sooo I'm getting a Selma this week &#128522; I was going to order Wednesday when Macy's has their 20% off coupon as I don't have a Macy's where I live but I really don't want to order. Does anyone know if I go to my local Dillards or Belk and tell ten Macy's has a coupon, will they price match?


----------



## kkatrina

brittany0859 said:


> So agree!! I want the cadet so badly but no one has it in stock. Who knows how long I'll have to wait for it so I think I'm just gonna go ahead and get the pearl grey



Great choice!! You won't regret, you can get many other black bags from MK or others  I was also hoping to get a cadet bag if they come out with something new.



brittany0859 said:


> Sooo I'm getting a Selma this week &#128522; I was going to order Wednesday when Macy's has their 20% off coupon as I don't have a Macy's where I live but I really don't want to order. Does anyone know if I go to my local Dillards or Belk and tell ten Macy's has a coupon, will they price match?



If you're in the States, it's worth ordering, if not, don't even bother. From where I am, Macy's is charging $388 for the bag alone when it is $358 in stores. Plus shipping and whatever costs are associated with it. Sorry I'm not sure with Dillards or Belk...


----------



## Cherry1

Dillard's don't price match. Not for sure about Belk's.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> Dillard's don't price match. Not for sure about Belk's.



My local dillards does price  match all the time!


----------



## Cherry1

Wow! That's great! My local Dillard's don't!


----------



## tazfrk

Cherry1 said:


> Wow! That's great! My local Dillard's don't!



Mine doesnt either


----------



## brittany0859

I can officially join the sophisticated Selma club!!! I'm so excited!!! I love her!
My selma in navy
















I'm 5"4 for reference


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## tazfrk

Very nice, welcome to the club


----------



## kaylenxo

brittany0859 said:


> I can officially join the sophisticated Selma club!!! I'm so excited!!! I love her!
> My selma in navy



Beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## tazfrk

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2266842



Love it and especially with that scarf!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## kaylenxo

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2266842



Love!! Where did you find your scarf


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks! Express


----------



## MDT

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2266842



LOVE this!


----------



## Sweetpea19

If I just got the Selma from Macy.com  on 7/19 can I get the 20% off with coupon if I present it to the store?


----------



## purseonal obsession

AlannahMae said:


> @angel4love You are do sweet! Are you flying through Singapore or Indonrsia by any chance?
> 
> @beichubs I know exactly how you feel. We pay so much more for imported goods in Indonesia. The Large Selma in Jakarta is about the same price as in Manilla. Bt I found a few trusted online sellers with significant price savings. Bt still am paying a bomb compared to wht the Ladies here are paying in the US. (



Yeah... I think its bec of the taxes? Where have you found your trusted sellers? Pls do share


----------



## purseonal obsession

angel4Love said:


> That was ridiculously over priced. Seriously! A large Selma only cost $358.00 and even with tax it would not cost you $540 +. Where did you purchased it? I could have gotten it for you and meet you in Manila. I'm going home next month. LOL. How in love are you with it? I cannot believe you paid that much



Im sooo in love with it and had no regrets though. Its better to have paid a lot more and bensecured about its authenticity than pay little and get a fake one. A lot of online sellers and stores here in Manila sell fakes, and some of them declare its authentic but based on the quality and feel of the material, i seriously doubt it. As tempting as it is 50-70% cheaper than retail price, I'm more comfortable buying it directly from the store.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies!!

Just got my pomegranate Selma today and I'm in love!!!  

Just wanted to report that my SA showed me this new color of green for the new season.. It's kinda like an army/military green color...Very nice!

 I dont think I've seen a pic of it here yet so I thought I'd let you know... Sorry, i didnt take a pic either as it just didnt cross my mind at the time...

Anyway, I'll post some pics and maybe some mods of my selma when I get a chance


----------



## yingkob

Yesterday i bought this Selma studded phone case  complete my Selma MK collection.
Soooo happy yeh yeh


----------



## scumone

yingkob said:


> Yesterday i bought this Selma studded phone case  complete my Selma MK collection.
> Soooo happy yeh yeh



Very nice!  I just bought that wallet for someone as a birthday present.


----------



## Sweetpea19

brittany0859 said:


> Sooo I'm getting a Selma this week &#128522; I was going to order Wednesday when Macy's has their 20% off coupon as I don't have a Macy's where I live but I really don't want to order. Does anyone know if I go to my local Dillards or Belk and tell ten Macy's has a coupon, will they price match?



Where do you see Macy's running this 20% off coupon?


----------



## angel4Love

Sweetpea19 said:


> Where do you see Macy's running this 20% off coupon?



I believe she was referring to the pre-sale. Macy's offered a 20% off of all regular priced item and you can pick up your order i believe tomorrow..07/24 if im not mistaken. Now, if you are a card holder you should get coupons from the mail which you can only use on items that are already on sale. I think you can see coupons on the website also. I wait for Macy's to have their 1 day sale because they have additional 15% on sale items, plus they honor ur coupon too. Hope this helps


----------



## tazfrk

yingkob said:


> Yesterday i bought this Selma studded phone case  complete my Selma MK collection.
> Soooo happy yeh yeh



Such a cute collection!


----------



## donotdesign

I scored myself a Selma in luggage color about a month ago when I was in NYC. However, I noticed that there is a little dent on the front and back and it goes 'out of shape' when i carry it over my shoulders using the long strap. does anyone face the same problem? is it because i stuff too much stuff in and its being too heavy?


----------



## MDT

yingkob said:


> Yesterday i bought this Selma studded phone case  complete my Selma MK collection.
> Soooo happy yeh yeh



Love the phone case! I'm considering one for myself as well.


----------



## kaylenxo

donotdesign said:


> I scored myself a Selma in luggage color about a month ago when I was in NYC. However, I noticed that there is a little dent on the front and back and it goes 'out of shape' when i carry it over my shoulders using the long strap. does anyone face the same problem? is it because i stuff too much stuff in and its being too heavy?



I have the luggage and had a similar problem. I was carrying heavy stuff and experienced it getting slightly out of shape. After I took the stuff out it went back to its regular shape, but I nearly had a heart attack haha.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

Since the strap attachment is diagonally placed rather than on the sides the bag will loose shape if its too heavy b


----------



## bzzztobee

Just purchased the large Selma in navy and absolutely LOVE IT!! The only issue that I have with it is that I find the strap a little long for my height. Is there any way to make the strap a little shorter without having to punch extra holes in it?


----------



## xxvinababixx

Does anyone know if MK going to release selma medium bag in the U.S.? (Not the messener one, but the one that Tammycat from Japan showed us). THANKS in advance.


----------



## tiphany

I finally got mine!!  I'm so excited to wear it next week


----------



## newbie888

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> I went to Michael Kors today at the mall and bought the Large Selma in Grey/Black color block. The grey part is darker than the Pearl Gray color. The lady said it is part of their 2013 Fall Collection and that the new collection just came out in the store two days ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep the Black Selma but I have too many black leather purses already. I am pretty content with the Grey/Black Selma but I hope there won't be any color transfers since the grey is pretty dark. I will update if there's any down the road.


Hey xMsxPhantasyx, I'm trying to get this for my GF for her bday, but they don't have any available in-store here in Australia, sold out everywhere (( so I'm not sure how it would look in natural light.  Do you by any chance have any pictures of the bag without flash or just in ambient lighting?  It'd be much appreciated!


----------



## kaylenxo

xxvinababixx said:


> Does anyone know if MK going to release selma medium bag in the U.S.? (Not the messener one, but the one that Tammycat from Japan showed us). THANKS in advance.



The medium Selma is sold in the MK stores, as well as Macy's. I've seen the black/white color block, but I think the MK stores may have other colors as well


----------



## plumaplomb

donotdesign said:


> I scored myself a Selma in luggage color about a month ago when I was in NYC. However, I noticed that there is a little dent on the front and back and it goes 'out of shape' when i carry it over my shoulders using the long strap. does anyone face the same problem? is it because i stuff too much stuff in and its being too heavy?



Hmmm there shouldn't be any dents.  My bag keeps its shape... are you putting a textbook or a heavy laptop into it?  That might pull it out of shape.  But normal things like wallets, phones, keys, tablets, sunglasses case, etc should not pull it out of shape.


----------



## xxvinababixx

kaylenxo said:


> The medium Selma is sold in the MK stores, as well as Macy's. I've seen the black/white color block, but I think the MK stores may have other colors as well


Thanks i will look for it. I hope they will come out a solidmcolor bc i likr that better. The messenger is cute but no handle. The lg selma is too big for me, i am only 4'10"!!!


----------



## Bethblas84

Rocking my Selma today!


----------



## MDT

I ended up buying the phone case today in dark dune. I love it with my pomegranate messenger!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful phone case!


----------



## Purseaddict84

MDT said:


> View attachment 2273368
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the phone case today in dark dune. I love it with my pomegranate messenger!


Can we have some pics of the inside with the phone? Would it fit the iPhone 5? 
Thanks.


----------



## yingkob

MDT said:


> View attachment 2273368
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the phone case today in dark dune. I love it with my pomegranate messenger!


 
very pretty i confirmed 
i have this one allso in dark dune


----------



## lolasmom

what do you think of the black/optic white combo - large selma.  will it work for Fall/Winter?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Yesa I have the black and white combo. I feel she's perfect for all year. Go with it


----------



## texangal

Gorgeous bag. But i was wondering which color bags do yall think is really prone to color transfer?


----------



## MDT

Purseaddict84 said:


> Can we have some pics of the inside with the phone? Would it fit the iPhone 5?
> Thanks.



I'll get a pic of the inside with phone tomorrow. Its almost like this case was made for the iPhone 5. It fits perfectly but only without a case on the phone.


----------



## MDT

yingkob said:


> very pretty i confirmed
> i have this one allso in dark dune



I saw this case at Dillard's before I saw the photo you posted of yours, then after I saw your photo I knew I had to have it. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## inlovwidlv

Quick question.. will macbook air 13 inch fit in Large Selma?? You all look so great and now I want one too!!

TIA


----------



## Cherry1

No. Not in the large selma, but the XL selma, the MacBook will fit


----------



## Bethblas84

Rocking my neon pink Selma today! Heading out for gelato &#128523;


----------



## Mikaelha

inlovwidlv said:


> Quick question.. will macbook air 13 inch fit in Large Selma?? You all look so great and now I want one too!!
> 
> TIA




It fits but will stick out and cannot close the zipper! Personally I would not recommend doing this, on the other hand the ipad can fit, my ipad mini fits and there's lots of space left.


----------



## lolasmom

Looking at the bag on line (Black and Optic White) I saw that both sides were white.  Initially I thought that the back was black and just the front is white.  I am thinking depending where you live that maybe it would not be great for the winter.  I'm from NY.  I don't know if I'd like carrying a basically white bag through winter.  I am trying hard to decide today because it's my last day to pick up the bag.  Tho I could go black the combo bag is calling to me, but kinda silly if its us for another month or so to carry.   I hate bag decisions.  They keep me up all night.  Crazy.


----------



## Sweetpea19

lolasmom said:


> Looking at the bag on line (Black and Optic White) I saw that both sides were white.  Initially I thought that the back was black and just the front is white.  I am thinking depending where you live that maybe it would not be great for the winter.  I'm from NY.  I don't know if I'd like carrying a basically white bag through winter.  I am trying hard to decide today because it's my last day to pick up the bag.  Tho I could go black the combo bag is calling to me, but kinda silly if its us for another month or so to carry.   I hate bag decisions.  They keep me up all night.  Crazy.



I would get all black!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

lolasmom said:


> Looking at the bag on line (Black and Optic White) I saw that both sides were white.  Initially I thought that the back was black and just the front is white.  I am thinking depending where you live that maybe it would not be great for the winter.  I'm from NY.  I don't know if I'd like carrying a basically white bag through winter.  I am trying hard to decide today because it's my last day to pick up the bag.  Tho I could go black the combo bag is calling to me, but kinda silly if its us for another month or so to carry.   I hate bag decisions.  They keep me up all night.  Crazy.


The Optic Black and white if you are still looking at i will warn you about color transfer. I have the messenger and i wore black shorts, ended up with black color on it, i did my best to clean it didn't come off so i was able to exchange it after some debating with a MK manager. SO I'D BE CAREFUL


----------



## MDT

Purseaddict84 said:


> Can we have some pics of the inside with the phone? Would it fit the iPhone 5?
> Thanks.



Got a pic of the inside w/ iPhone 5. There are three card slots on one side, another little pocket on the other side plus the center pocket for the phone.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

My ladies of the Selma Club I disparately need your help!

This weekend i just brought the bag in this picture and I'm not sure happy i am with it. 
I've been wanting a Med selma, Colors or choice are blue and black color block, grey and black color block or navy.

What do i do? Should i exchange bags for the one i originally wanted and made myself crazy about?

I have the Selma messenger in the white in black color block which i think is a big reason I'm reserved about this bag. Yet i'm not really sure i can give her up.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Vintagepleasure said:


> My ladies of the Selma Club I disparately need your help!
> 
> This weekend i just brought the bag in this picture and I'm not sure happy i am with it.
> I've been wanting a Med selma, Colors or choice are blue and black color block, grey and black color block or navy.
> 
> What do i do? Should i exchange bags for the one i originally wanted and made myself crazy about?
> 
> I have the Selma messenger in the white in black color block which i think is a big reason I'm reserved about this bag. Yet i'm not really sure i can give her up.



I love Selma bags!! Just so you know those colors are only in the large, not medium. To my knowledge the only medium size came on n pink/black and white/black.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

just looked and it is called large, but i guess thats the size i love


----------



## Vintagepleasure

So I have a question for you ladies. 

How do you care your Selma most? By the top handles crook of your arm, on your shoulder or cross body ?

And how much do you feel your bag has to match your clothes. I'm doing some serious thinking & my Weston might have been a mistake. I'm thinking black & grey or black and blue selma. Maybe pomegranate. If I buy any of these colors can I wear them all year or with everything?

Ps ... Tired of black bags only I'm ashamed to say how many black & browns I own


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! I carry my selma large & my XL studded selma on the crook of my arm The color block selma blue/blk is an all
year round bag!


----------



## Cherry1

& the blk/grey too


----------



## brittany0859

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I have a question for you ladies.
> 
> How do you care your Selma most? By the top handles crook of your arm, on your shoulder or cross body ?
> 
> And how much do you feel your bag has to match your clothes. I'm doing some serious thinking & my Weston might have been a mistake. I'm thinking black & grey or black and blue selma. Maybe pomegranate. If I buy any of these colors can I wear them all year or with everything?
> 
> Ps ... Tired of black bags only I'm ashamed to say how many black & browns I own



Was debating on a black or navy selma and I ended up getting navy and I'm so glad I did! The black is so pretty and classy but I was afraid it would be too plain. I also didn't want a really bright bag yet (because summers almost over and I wanted something that would work for winter). The navy adds just a little color and its not too plain. I also LOVE the gray/black color block. It would be perfect for fall/winter as well. I carry mine in the crook of my arm unless I just need to be hands free then I use the cross body strap &#128522;


----------



## mrsMP

I have the pomegranate and I love love love it! Just like you, I own too many black/beige/neutral color bags and wanted something for just a little pop of color... The pomegranate was perfect! Good luck deciding


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you ladies.

I don't want to annoy y'all with questions but does she get really heavy?

I'm really debating on the blk/grey & blk/blue.
I really am not that happy with my Weston. I thought I was in love but I don't think I am. I keep sitting on the mk website thinking I really wanted the Selma & that was an impulse purchase with a push from the SA


----------



## Cherry1

Not heavy at all


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you. So it looks like all I have left is decide a color & exchange my other bag for her.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

mrsMP said:


> I have the pomegranate and I love love love it! Just like you, I own too many black/beige/neutral color bags and wanted something for just a little pop of color... The pomegranate was perfect! Good luck deciding



Do you feel you'd wear her with most things & all seasons or just summer spring?


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsMP said:


> I have the pomegranate and I love love love it! Just like you, I own too many black/beige/neutral color bags and wanted something for just a little pop of color... The pomegranate was perfect! Good luck deciding



What pomegranate selma do you have, the large? or the x large with studs?
I was wondering if the large selma ever came in pomegranate!!


----------



## mrsMP

Mikaelha said:


> What pomegranate selma do you have, the large? or the x large with studs?
> I was wondering if the large selma ever came in pomegranate!!



I have the large (no studs) Bought it from an MK boutique


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsMP said:


> I have the large (no studs) Bought it from an MK boutique



Ohhhh, thank you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> I don't want to annoy y'all with questions but does she get really heavy?
> 
> I'm really debating on the blk/grey & blk/blue.
> I really am not that happy with my Weston. I thought I was in love but I don't think I am. I keep sitting on the mk website thinking I really wanted the Selma & that was an impulse purchase with a push from the SA


 
Selma is not heavy and great size


----------



## kaylenxo

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I have a question for you ladies.
> 
> How do you care your Selma most? By the top handles crook of your arm, on your shoulder or cross body ?
> 
> And how much do you feel your bag has to match your clothes. I'm doing some serious thinking & my Weston might have been a mistake. I'm thinking black & grey or black and blue selma. Maybe pomegranate. If I buy any of these colors can I wear them all year or with everything?
> 
> Ps ... Tired of black bags only I'm ashamed to say how many black & browns I own



I have the luggage Selma and I feel it matches pretty much everything I wear. I wear it in the crook of my arm or just with the top handles down by my side. I haven't even taken the long strap out of the bag it came in  personally, I just like it without the long strap.


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Just got my pomegranate Selma today and I'm in love!!!
> 
> Just wanted to report that my SA showed me this new color of green for the new season.. It's kinda like an army/military green color...Very nice!
> 
> I dont think I've seen a pic of it here yet so I thought I'd let you know... Sorry, i didnt take a pic either as it just didnt cross my mind at the time...
> 
> Anyway, I'll post some pics and maybe some mods of my selma when I get a chance



Hi, I am waiting for pics of your pomegranate Selma!!! Also, which color is the other Selma you ordered and which size?


----------



## Mikaelha

Any modeling pics for the large black and sapphire? Thanks


----------



## mrsMP

Mikaelha said:


> Hi, I am waiting for pics of your pomegranate Selma!!! Also, which color is the other Selma you ordered and which size?



Hi, 
Here's a quick shot of my Selma.. This does not represent the true color of the bag at all! Sorry I havent had a chance to take real pics to show its true color but it's definitely close to the ones that you will find online.. This pic was taken in my car during sunset - without flash.. Sorry this is all I have for now..

As for the other one... I luckily found one in Cadet from Macys... It was on sale and I did a "store to store" order through my local Macys.. Im still waiting for it to arrive and honestly I'm not sure if Im really gonna get one in Cadet... I had such a bad experience with this order so I'm so skeptical... Long story short... When I called the store to confirm shipment of my bag, I found out that shipment was being delayed .. Ok, so that was fine... So then I had asked the manager I was speaking with to please make sure that the bag theyre sending me was the "royal blue selma".. She then looked at the bag and found out that it was in fact the black one! So then she had to track down the one in cadet blue and they found it "in the stock room".. I dont know what happened there but that's the reason why I'm not so positive that I'll be getting the cadet.. But we'll see.. Keeping my fingers crossed for now...

Anyway, sorry about the long post.. Here you go:


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsMP said:


> Hi,
> Here's a quick shot of my Selma.. This does not represent the true color of the bag at all! Sorry I havent had a chance to take real pics to show its true color but it's definitely close to the ones that you will find online.. This pic was taken in my car during sunset - without flash.. Sorry this is all I have for now..
> 
> As for the other one... I luckily found one in Cadet from Macys... It was on sale and I did a "store to store" order through my local Macys.. Im still waiting for it to arrive and honestly I'm not sure if Im really gonna get one in Cadet... I had such a bad experience with this order so I'm so skeptical... Long story short... When I called the store to confirm shipment of my bag, I found out that shipment was being delayed .. Ok, so that was fine... So then I had asked the manager I was speaking with to please make sure that the bag theyre sending me was the "royal blue selma".. She then looked at the bag and found out that it was in fact the black one! So then she had to track down the one in cadet blue and they found it "in the stock room".. I dont know what happened there but that's the reason why I'm not so positive that I'll be getting the cadet.. But we'll see.. Keeping my fingers crossed for now...
> 
> Anyway, sorry about the long post.. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2275777



Thank you!! Is the hardware silver?


----------



## mrsMP

Mikaelha said:


> Thank you!! Is the hardware silver?



Yes


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsMP said:


> Yes


Beautiful!


----------



## texangal

Anyone have any problems with color transfer on their selma?


----------



## anhpham1907

mrsMP said:


> Hi,
> Here's a quick shot of my Selma.. This does not represent the true color of the bag at all! Sorry I havent had a chance to take real pics to show its true color but it's definitely close to the ones that you will find online.. This pic was taken in my car during sunset - without flash.. Sorry this is all I have for now..
> 
> As for the other one... I luckily found one in Cadet from Macys... It was on sale and I did a "store to store" order through my local Macys.. Im still waiting for it to arrive and honestly I'm not sure if Im really gonna get one in Cadet... I had such a bad experience with this order so I'm so skeptical... Long story short... When I called the store to confirm shipment of my bag, I found out that shipment was being delayed .. Ok, so that was fine... So then I had asked the manager I was speaking with to please make sure that the bag theyre sending me was the "royal blue selma".. She then looked at the bag and found out that it was in fact the black one! So then she had to track down the one in cadet blue and they found it "in the stock room".. I dont know what happened there but that's the reason why I'm not so positive that I'll be getting the cadet.. But we'll see.. Keeping my fingers crossed for now...
> 
> Anyway, sorry about the long post.. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2275777


the colour is so gorgeous. May I ask how much was it on sale for ?


----------



## mrsMP

anhpham1907 said:


> the colour is so gorgeous. May I ask how much was it on sale for ?



Hi, Thanks, I paid regular price - $358


----------



## MDT

mrsMP said:


> Hi,
> Here's a quick shot of my Selma.. This does not represent the true color of the bag at all! Sorry I havent had a chance to take real pics to show its true color but it's definitely close to the ones that you will find online.. This pic was taken in my car during sunset - without flash.. Sorry this is all I have for now..
> 
> As for the other one... I luckily found one in Cadet from Macys... It was on sale and I did a "store to store" order through my local Macys.. Im still waiting for it to arrive and honestly I'm not sure if Im really gonna get one in Cadet... I had such a bad experience with this order so I'm so skeptical... Long story short... When I called the store to confirm shipment of my bag, I found out that shipment was being delayed .. Ok, so that was fine... So then I had asked the manager I was speaking with to please make sure that the bag theyre sending me was the "royal blue selma".. She then looked at the bag and found out that it was in fact the black one! So then she had to track down the one in cadet blue and they found it "in the stock room".. I dont know what happened there but that's the reason why I'm not so positive that I'll be getting the cadet.. But we'll see.. Keeping my fingers crossed for now...
> 
> Anyway, sorry about the long post.. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2275777



Wow, this doesn't even look like my pomegranate. This color with silver is just beautiful!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

LVOEbear said:


> Not the best picture but I wanted to show you guys the color. I had to wait all weekend to sneak her in undetected from my husband hahaha&#128586;



What color is this? and what color is the hard ware? 

very pretty


----------



## kaylenxo

I have fallen in love with this Selma!! I know we were discussing it earlier, and one person said it doesn't look that great in person, but I must say it is absolutely stunning to me. In the picture it's coming off a little purple, but it's just the lighting. The grey in the middle is so subtle. Ahhhh idk what to do!!


----------



## Cherry1

It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## tazfrk

kaylenxo said:


> View attachment 2276469
> 
> I have fallen in love with this Selma!! I know we were discussing it earlier, and one person said it doesn't look that great in person, but I must say it is absolutely stunning to me. In the picture it's coming off a little purple, but it's just the lighting. The grey in the middle is so subtle. Ahhhh idk what to do!!



I saw it in person too and it is very nice, classy!


----------



## mrsMP

Here's another pic of the pomegranate Selma.. This is probably closer to the actual color..


----------



## Aphrhodite

mrsMP said:


> Here's another pic of the pomegranate Selma.. This is probably closer to the actual color..


absolutely gorgeous!! congrats


----------



## teerash

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I have a question for you ladies.
> 
> How do you care your Selma most? By the top handles crook of your arm, on your shoulder or cross body ?
> 
> And how much do you feel your bag has to match your clothes. I'm doing some serious thinking & my Weston might have been a mistake. I'm thinking black & grey or black and blue selma. Maybe pomegranate. If I buy any of these colors can I wear them all year or with everything?
> 
> Ps ... Tired of black bags only I'm ashamed to say how many black & browns I own



I carry all the ways but love crossbody the best. I'd go for the pomegranate if I was you. I love colored bags (mine is zinnia) and I have no trouble matching them with my outfits.


----------



## teerash

mrsMP said:


> Here's another pic of the pomegranate Selma.. This is probably closer to the actual color..



OMG LOVE it!


----------



## phxlvlove84

mrsMP said:


> Here's another pic of the pomegranate Selma.. This is probably closer to the actual color..



Loooove that color!


----------



## phxlvlove84

Mikaelha said:


> Any modeling pics for the large black and sapphire? Thanks



Here are some pics of black


----------



## kaylenxo

I have a question for you all. Do any of you find that the inside zipper shows through on the back of your Selma when you carry it. At first, I couldn't figure out what the horizontal line was on the back of my bag. It finally dawned on me that it was the zipper on the inside showing through. I have the Selma in luggage, FYI. Here's a picture of it. I was having a hard time capturing what I'm talking about.


----------



## ashleyvb

kaylenxo said:


> I have a question for you all. Do any of you find that the inside zipper shows through on the back of your Selma when you carry it. At first, I couldn't figure out what the horizontal line was on the back of my bag. It finally dawned on me that it was the zipper on the inside showing through. I have the Selma in luggage, FYI. Here's a picture of it. I was having a hard time capturing what I'm talking about.



I see what your talking about on your bag. I haven't noticed on mine though.


----------



## Cherry1

I checked mine too & I don't have it either.


----------



## CandyCaneCan

Bought the pomegranate Selma last week and LOVE IT!!! First MK bag


----------



## tazfrk

CandyCaneCan said:


> Bought the pomegranate Selma last week and LOVE IT!!! First MK bag



Enjoy it, it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## kkatrina

kaylenxo said:


> I have a question for you all. Do any of you find that the inside zipper shows through on the back of your Selma when you carry it. At first, I couldn't figure out what the horizontal line was on the back of my bag. It finally dawned on me that it was the zipper on the inside showing through. I have the Selma in luggage, FYI. Here's a picture of it. I was having a hard time capturing what I'm talking about.



I don't have that in mine


----------



## Vintagepleasure

So I went today & got this beauty! 

Sorry for the not so great pic but...


----------



## ashleyvb

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I went today & got this beauty!
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic but...



Omg I love the purple


----------



## tazfrk

Soooo beautiful, love purple too.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I spent days pouring over all the color options she was it for me. I was worried about not being a all year round bag but in person she was everything I wanted. Its the pomegranate not the darker purple... 

It aas a tough one between this & the black and sapphire & the navy.


----------



## kkatrina

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I went today & got this beauty!
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic but...


Gorgeous pop of color!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you !


----------



## Purse06

If anyone is looking for Selma stud, lord and Taylor online has them on sale for $321. It's a good price compare to full price MK.


----------



## tempurabits

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was just browsing around online & happened to see a Selma in TAUPE?! It is beautiful ! Does anyone by any chance have this or has model shots of it?


WOWOOWW where can I find this in Canada? I've never seen it in stores.... I've been looking for a nudeish color bag! 

And I wish they make the normal colours in medium size instead of just the two tone.


----------



## tempurabits

ntn_ said:


> I can finally join this club, I ordered the Selma in 'Dark Dune' yesterday and received it today.. So far i've only seen this color on the studded and XL version so i had to have it  She's so pretty! Btw, this is the large size


i'm looking for this colour in Canada ... do you live in europe or just ordered it from a site?


----------



## phxlvlove84

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I went today & got this beauty!
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic but...



Model shots please


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Will do!


----------



## yingkob

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I went today & got this beauty!
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic but...


 
ohhh nonnn           very beautiful  love your peuple
congreat


----------



## Babyf4c3

mrsMP said:


> Here's another pic of the pomegranate Selma.. This is probably closer to the actual color..



I LOVE this color! So gorgeous!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I am trying not to cringe and cry right now. I either have the worst luck in the world or I'm cursed!

As i posted yesterday i brought my pomegranate Selma home yesterday. I wore her to work today & i put her down at my desk behold color transfer! I am Wearing a black dress that has been worn enough that it should not bleed! What can i do at this point? HOW CAN I CLEAN IT? OR will they exchange it?

I say I'm cured because something simular happened with my lack and white messenger Selma. That i understood its white! I'm so pissed.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Here is a picture


----------



## AlannahMae

I can finally say I'm a member of the Sophisticated Selma club. After a month long wait, she finally arrived yesterday.




Now to bring her home from the office without alerting my hubby. And parading her on my arm without him glaring!!

Maybe I shudda got a subtler color than neon pink....


----------



## scumone

Vintagepleasure said:


> I spent days pouring over all the color options she was it for me. I was worried about not being a all year round bag but in person she was everything I wanted. Its the pomegranate not the darker purple...
> 
> It aas a tough one between this & the black and sapphire & the navy.


 
Honestly, I think you could wear her year round!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you that's my plan she's perfect


----------



## mrsMP

Vintagepleasure said:


> I am trying not to cringe and cry right now. I either have the worst luck in the world or I'm cursed!
> 
> As i posted yesterday i brought my pomegranate Selma home yesterday. I wore her to work today & i put her down at my desk behold color transfer! I am Wearing a black dress that has been worn enough that it should not bleed! What can i do at this point? HOW CAN I CLEAN IT? OR will they exchange it?
> 
> I say I'm cured because something simular happened with my lack and white messenger Selma. That i understood its white! I'm so pissed.



Oh no! Im sorry that happened  .. Are you sure that's color transfer from your clothes? I've been using my pomegranate selma for about 2 weeks now and never had this.. I even wore it with jeans once or twice.. Now I'm worried 

I did buy the MK leather cleaner and protector from the store but have read mixed reviews of it from here so I dont know if I should use it... Well hope you get it fixed .. Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

mrsMP said:


> Oh no! Im sorry that happened  .. Are you sure that's color transfer from your clothes? I've been using my pomegranate selma for about 2 weeks now and never had this.. I even wore it with jeans once or twice.. Now I'm worried
> 
> I did buy the MK leather cleaner and protector from the store but have read mixed reviews of it from here so I dont know if I should use it... Well hope you get it fixed .. Keep us posted! Good luck!



Well she was perfect out of the store and I didn't use her yesterday so I'm assuming its from my dress because she's black. DO NOT USE MK PROTECTOR IT IS HORRIBLE AND DAMAGING. I'm gonna try cleaning her if not back to the store I go

So denim was okay with yours?


----------



## mrsMP

Vintagepleasure said:


> Well she was perfect out of the store and I didn't use her yesterday so I'm assuming its from my dress because she's black. DO NOT USE MK PROTECTOR IT IS HORRIBLE AND DAMAGING. I'm gonna try cleaning her if not back to the store I go
> 
> So denim was okay with yours?



I wore light colored denim, which has been washed many times so it was ok when I used it.. Although I noticed that I was a lot more conscious about getting my bag in contact with my jeans when I was wearing it lol but I know for a fact that my jeans did rub off with my bag and no color transfer (so far!)

Thanks for the warning on the protector!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

mrsMP said:


> I wore light colored denim, which has been washed many times so it was ok when I used it.. Although I noticed that I was a lot more conscious about getting my bag in contact with my jeans when I was wearing it lol but I know for a fact that my jeans did rub off with my bag and no color transfer (so far!)
> 
> Thanks for the warning on the protector!!



Thank you


----------



## kaylenxo

Vintagepleasure said:


> Well she was perfect out of the store and I didn't use her yesterday so I'm assuming its from my dress because she's black. DO NOT USE MK PROTECTOR IT IS HORRIBLE AND DAMAGING. I'm gonna try cleaning her if not back to the store I go
> 
> So denim was okay with yours?



Uh oh. What's wrong with the MK protector?! I got suckered in when I bought my bag and already used it


----------



## Vintagepleasure

kaylenxo said:


> Uh oh. What's wrong with the MK protector?! I got suckered in when I bought my bag and already used it


I used it after having a bag for about two months same deal suckered into it.

My MK jet sat travel tote in vanilla saffiano leather, used the MK protector and took the bag out 3 days later to give it time to dry & that's when it ended up with color transfer from a blazer I wore with that bag every single day at work. Saffiano leather should not be treated i found out after the SA told me i should!
 -_-

A bag that i had cleaned only with baby wipes was no longer cleanable that way & the color changed after i used it! it yellowed. When cleaning the bag the color started coming off. WORST experience of my life.

I was able to exchange the bag after everything but be warned.


----------



## lvoecel

Hi everyone

I just received my selma in pearl grey.  I really wanted this cool toned color and also because it is hard to find now, i think its limited edition shade??  Anyhow now I am having second thoughts after I saw the taupe color dune for this fall season.. Can you guys helps me decide whats best?  For reference I have many "brownish" bags, the lv monogram and damier ebene dominates my collection and I have some black leather with gold hardware.. which was another factor in me choosing the cooler toned pearl grey with silver hardware. Please help this very indecisive gal!  by the way this is my very first mk bag!!
I feel the pearl grey can work year round but color transfer could be an issue


----------



## scumone

I bought my mandarin studded Selma nearly two months ago and it still sitting there with the tags still attached and unused.  I do love her and think she's beautiful, but she doesn't really work for me.  I need tote bags to lug around my laptop, iPad, notebooks, work files, etc. and I need bags that aren't too precious that can be tossed around on construction sites and in travel and commute.  I was thinking of selling it and saving the money toward my Miranda tote this autumn, but that bag would be too nice for my lifestyle too. 

Do you think I should keep the bag a little while longer to see if I use it/how I feel about it or if I should just sell or give it away now?


----------



## AlannahMae

@scumone

Sell it! It's just collecting dust. If you haven't worn her in the last two months, I don't think the next two will make a difference.


----------



## tazfrk

AlannahMae said:


> @scumone
> 
> Sell it! It's just collecting dust. If you haven't worn her in the last two months, I don't think the next two will make a difference.



Agree


----------



## loewejess

I'm joining the selma club this december.... been eyeing on d navy selma for months ! gonna get it as a xmas gift to pamper myself


----------



## Vintagepleasure

loewejess said:


> I'm joining the selma club this december.... been eyeing on d navy selma for months ! gonna get it as a xmas gift to pamper myself



YAY!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Vintagepleasure said:


> So I went today & got this beauty!
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic but...


This color is so lovely! Congrats on your new bag


----------



## kaylenxo

Vintagepleasure said:


> I used it after having a bag for about two months same deal suckered into it.
> 
> My MK jet sat travel tote in vanilla saffiano leather, used the MK protector and took the bag out 3 days later to give it time to dry & that's when it ended up with color transfer from a blazer I wore with that bag every single day at work. Saffiano leather should not be treated i found out after the SA told me i should!
> -_-
> 
> A bag that i had cleaned only with baby wipes was no longer cleanable that way & the color changed after i used it! it yellowed. When cleaning the bag the color started coming off. WORST experience of my life.
> 
> I was able to exchange the bag after everything but be warned.



Ahhhh oh no! Well I guess I will no longer use it.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Kfoorya2 said:


> This color is so lovely! Congrats on your new bag



Thank you! She's been out and about







kaylenxo said:


> Ahhhh oh no! Well I guess I will no longer use it.



Not on saffiano leather


----------



## phxlvlove84

lvoecel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just received my selma in pearl grey.  I really wanted this cool toned color and also because it is hard to find now, i think its limited edition shade??  Anyhow now I am having second thoughts after I saw the taupe color dune for this fall season.. Can you guys helps me decide whats best?  For reference I have many "brownish" bags, the lv monogram and damier ebene dominates my collection and I have some black leather with gold hardware.. which was another factor in me choosing the cooler toned pearl grey with silver hardware. Please help this very indecisive gal!  by the way this is my very first mk bag!!
> I feel the pearl grey can work year round but color transfer could be an issue



I had the pearl grey but ended up exchanging it for the black. For so m e reason I didnt like it as much in person


----------



## tempurabits

lvoecel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just received my selma in pearl grey.  I really wanted this cool toned color and also because it is hard to find now, i think its limited edition shade??  Anyhow now I am having second thoughts after I saw the taupe color dune for this fall season.. Can you guys helps me decide whats best?  For reference I have many "brownish" bags, the lv monogram and damier ebene dominates my collection and I have some black leather with gold hardware.. which was another factor in me choosing the cooler toned pearl grey with silver hardware. Please help this very indecisive gal!  by the way this is my very first mk bag!!
> I feel the pearl grey can work year round but color transfer could be an issue


hmm i personally like neutralish beige brown bags better or black. Where did you find the dark dune colour? or is it the one with the studs?


----------



## mkpurselover

lvoecel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just received my selma in pearl grey.  I really wanted this cool toned color and also because it is hard to find now, i think its limited edition shade??  Anyhow now I am having second thoughts after I saw the taupe color dune for this fall season.. Can you guys helps me decide whats best?  For reference I have many "brownish" bags, the lv monogram and damier ebene dominates my collection and I have some black leather with gold hardware.. which was another factor in me choosing the cooler toned pearl grey with silver hardware. Please help this very indecisive gal!  by the way this is my very first mk bag!!
> I feel the pearl grey can work year round but color transfer could be an issue


I say pearl gray, especially if you already have alot of brownish purses.  I am prejudiced toward cool tones, and LOVE silver HW.  And it will go super with all cool colors all year round.


----------



## plumaplomb

mkpurselover said:


> I say pearl gray, especially if you already have alot of brownish purses.  I am prejudiced toward cool tones, and LOVE silver HW.  And it will go super with all cool colors all year round.



Why not navy blue?  It is still an unexpected color and yet a very basic neutral. There isn't much hardware on the bag to begin with, either.


----------



## lvoecel

tempurabits said:


> hmm i personally like neutralish beige brown bags better or black. Where did you find the dark dune colour? or is it the one with the studs?


I actually saw it online can't recall what site.. I Also found it doing just a google image search.. So looks like I'll keep the pearl grey because I don't know where to fund the dark dune irl


----------



## lvoecel

mkpurselover said:


> I say pearl gray, especially if you already have alot of brownish purses.  I am prejudiced toward cool tones, and LOVE silver HW.  And it will go super with all cool colors all year round.


Hi thx for reply I think I'll keep pearl grey it's starting to grow on me now


----------



## tempurabits

lvoecel said:


> I actually saw it online can't recall what site.. I Also found it doing just a google image search.. So looks like I'll keep the pearl grey because I don't know where to fund the dark dune irl


aww  i want it but i can't find it either


----------



## lvoecel

Hi everyone I'm hoping to hear from u guys that have the pearl grey Selma and what your experience has been with color transfer


----------



## kaylenxo

tempurabits said:


> aww  i want it but i can't find it either



Nordstrom and the MK stores have the dark dune Selma w/o studs. Neiman Marcus and Bloomingdales have it with studs


----------



## luminosity

Hi everyone, is selma only available in large version? Im petite, 150/36 and im afraid if that bag is too large for me.

Thank you


----------



## phxlvlove84

lvoecel said:


> Hi everyone I'm hoping to hear from u guys that have the pearl grey Selma and what your experience has been with color transfer



I noticed white chips anotger reason I returned it lije the textile surface was coming off and it was like that brand new ordered from nordstrom


----------



## kaylenxo

luminosity said:


> Hi everyone, is selma only available in large version? Im petite, 150/36 and im afraid if that bag is too large for me.
> 
> Thank you



There is a medium size also. Look through the thread and you'll see it


----------



## H2opinkcrush

The rain and stain protector is amazing. If you don't use it properly it obviously won't do what it's supposed to. I use it on all my Selma's and all my handbags Including my ugg boots and my leather goods.


----------



## BelleLovesBags

Hi everyone

I just love this thread I'm a proud owner of the medium Selma in Zinnia, I'm actually eyeing up the purple version now . x


----------



## Vintagepleasure

BelleLovesBags said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just love this thread I'm a proud owner of the medium Selma in Zinnia, I'm actually eyeing up the purple version now . x



Go for it! The purple is beautiful.  Which are you looking at light or dark purple?


----------



## BelleLovesBags

Vintagepleasure said:


> Go for it! The purple is beautiful.  Which are you looking at light or dark purple?


Ohh I think it's the darker colour pomegranate. It's just a fab colour to go right through autumn and winter.


----------



## tempurabits

kaylenxo said:


> Nordstrom and the MK stores have the dark dune Selma w/o studs. Neiman Marcus and Bloomingdales have it with studs


i havent seen it int he mk stores o___O


----------



## Vintagepleasure

BelleLovesBags said:


> Ohh I think it's the darker colour pomegranate. It's just a fab colour to go right through autumn and winter.



The lighter purple is pomegranate i love it. Iris is darker its.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I think my picture is still to dark but that's pomegranate


----------



## kitfig

I have been looking at selma for days and days to decide what color to go for and finally I know I want it in luggage. I been hunting for it in few malls around my place and at last I manage to get it from Dillards. Yay! 

The white looks very awesome too. I have a scary thought that I might get more than 1 selma. I really really in love with this bag!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

kitfig said:


> I have been looking at selma for days and days to decide what color to go for and finally I know I want it in luggage. I been hunting for it in few malls around my place and at last I manage to get it from Dillards. Yay!
> 
> The white looks very awesome too. I have a scary thought that I might get more than 1 selma. I really really in love with this bag!



She is that kind of bag. I was given the black and white messenger as a birthday present. Not even two weeks later I went and brought the large selma for myself.


----------



## luminosity

kaylenxo said:


> There is a medium size also. Look through the thread and you'll see it



Thank you  will read from page 1


----------



## xoxoKissLina

All of your Selma bags are so lovely! I was hoping to join but the seller I purchased a Cadet Blue Selma was not so reputable. I never received my purchase so I had to file a dispute =( I was hoping to maybe get the dark green one I've been seeing around. (Not sure what the name of it is)


----------



## tazfrk

xoxoKissLina said:


> All of your Selma bags are so lovely! I was hoping to join but the seller I purchased a Cadet Blue Selma was not so reputable. I never received my purchase so I had to file a dispute =( I was hoping to maybe get the dark green one I've been seeing around. (Not sure what the name of it is)



The dark green is gorgeous! just saw it the other day.


----------



## missbagwathi

scumone said:


> I bought my mandarin studded Selma nearly two months ago and it still sitting there with the tags still attached and unused.  I do love her and think she's beautiful, but she doesn't really work for me.  I need tote bags to lug around my laptop, iPad, notebooks, work files, etc. and I need bags that aren't too precious that can be tossed around on construction sites and in travel and commute.  I was thinking of selling it and saving the money toward my Miranda tote this autumn, but that bag would be too nice for my lifestyle too.
> 
> Do you think I should keep the bag a little while longer to see if I use it/how I feel about it or if I should just sell or give it away now?



You definitely can't toss the Miranda around if that's what you need the bag for. The Selma is a better bet coz the Miranda is soft leather unlike the Saffiano & I'm not comfortable using it as much as my everyday work bag. But I love it to bits. I have the palm green large Miranda tote. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## xoxoKissLina

tazfrk said:


> The dark green is gorgeous! just saw it the other day.



I agree! Since the Cadet Blue is impossible, I think the dark green is good choice ^_^


----------



## BelleLovesBags

I'm actually looking at a Selma satchel too


----------



## BelleLovesBags

Vintagepleasure said:


> The lighter purple is pomegranate i love it. Iris is darker its.


I will be getting the Iris, too gorgeous.


----------



## brittany0859

Does anybody know if the cadet will ever come back in stock? Thinking of returning my navy in hopes I will one day find a cadet


----------



## ilovehandbags77

brittany0859 said:


> Does anybody know if the cadet will ever come back in stock? Thinking of returning my navy in hopes I will one day find a cadet


 
I was told no by the MK rep at Macy's. I have one new with the tag still on and debating returning it. I love the color but just never have wanted to pack up and use maybe the color does not work with my wardrobe idk. I will post if I return to my store!


----------



## scumone

What's this dark green you all speak of?  Disregard the fact that I haven't even used the Selma I already have!


----------



## scumone

missbagwathi said:


> You definitely can't toss the Miranda around if that's what you need the bag for. The Selma is a better bet coz the Miranda is soft leather unlike the Saffiano & I'm not comfortable using it as much as my everyday work bag. But I love it to bits. I have the palm green large Miranda tote. It's definitely worth it.



Yeah, I totally know what you're saying, but on the same token it's like... if I spent $1000+ on a bag, I wouldn't want to only wear it on special occasions (but only if I had a less tough and tumble lifestyle).


----------



## tazfrk

scumone said:


> What's this dark green you all speak of?  Disregard the fact that I haven't even used the Selma I already have!



Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.


----------



## scumone

tazfrk said:


> Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.



Ooooh, that is pretty!


----------



## tazfrk

scumone said:


> Ooooh, that is pretty!



Yes I fell in love with the color in the ashbury bag, I hope it is still around when I come off my ban.


----------



## xoxoKissLina

brittany0859 said:


> Does anybody know if the cadet will ever come back in stock? Thinking of returning my navy in hopes I will one day find a cadet



I was told that it was a seasonal color and that once it sold out that was it. The only colors that will stay permanently is the black, navy and brown colors. That's what I was told at Saks this past weekend.



tazfrk said:


> Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.



Oh that's it! I don't know the name of it either =[


----------



## Luv2Shop1

tazfrk said:


> Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.



Oh wow! That is beautiful! I am really going to have to get to the mk boutique this week!! 

Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## tazfrk

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful! I am really going to have to get to the mk boutique this week!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture!



You are welcome.


----------



## KSuzuki

tazfrk said:


> Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.



WOW, that's a gorgeous color!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## erinrose

Vintagepleasure said:


> I am trying not to cringe and cry right now. I either have the worst luck in the world or I'm cursed!
> 
> As i posted yesterday i brought my pomegranate Selma home yesterday. I wore her to work today & i put her down at my desk behold color transfer! I am Wearing a black dress that has been worn enough that it should not bleed! What can i do at this point? HOW CAN I CLEAN IT? OR will they exchange it?
> 
> I say I'm cured because something simular happened with my lack and white messenger Selma. That i understood its white! I'm so pissed.


 
So sorry! That´s really weird I have the white selma and wear it with unwashed blue jeans and I´ve never had a problem with color transfer at all. Maybe use the MK leather cleanser?


----------



## phxlvlove84

Has anyone had problems with the safianno chipping second time


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies!

Does anyone know where i can find the large dark dune selma without the studs?

Thank you!


----------



## iHeartMK

I would like to know about the large Selma in the dark dune color as well (without the studs). I'm debating between that or navy.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post here after lurking aroud last week and admiring your gorgeous bags.

I just got the order confirmation for my first Selma bag in pearl gray.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tazfrk said:


> Cant find the name of it but It's gorgeous , kind of a dark army green, super pretty in person.


nice fall color


----------



## AlannahMae

Hollywood Hills said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my first post here after lurking aroud last week and admiring your gorgeous bags.
> 
> I just got the order confirmation for my first Selma bag in pearl gray.



Congratulations! Great choice!


----------



## AlannahMae

tazfrk said:


> Yes I fell in love with the color in the ashbury bag, I hope it is still around when I come off my ban.



Yaaay!!! Just one and a half more months! Or thereabouts. Cant wait to see ur loot.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

AlannahMae said:


> Congratulations! Great choice!



Thx. 
Now i'm hoping it will arrive soon. I had to order from Neiman Marcus because the MK selection her in Switzerland is very bad. We only have one store, a few in-store selection and one or two online shops.
I' already thinking about buying the large neon yellow Selma. A black and a white one would also be great but Unfortunatly i hate golden hardware and most Selmas have it.


----------



## angel4Love

Anyone looking for a studded Selma in Mandarin? On sale too 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-selma-large-north-south?ID=827487&CategoryID=5070#fn=spp%3D3%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D59%26spc%3D445

Goodluck ladies!


----------



## angel4Love

Also on sale is the messenger in two colors: Mandarin and Turquoise for $159.60


----------



## tazfrk

angel4Love said:


> Also on sale is the messenger in two colors: Mandarin and Turquoise for $159.60



They also have a tangerine hamilton for like 159.00 awesome deal.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

angel4Love said:


> Anyone looking for a studded Selma in Mandarin? On sale too
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-selma-large-north-south?ID=827487&CategoryID=5070#fn=spp%3D3%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D59%26spc%3D445
> 
> Goodluck ladies!



I didn't buy a Selma but i ordered the Small Jet Set Travel Tote in neon yellow. This means i won't be needing the much more expensive neon yellow Selma.


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi everyone!!  

Sorry to just bop in here out of the blue, but I am BEYOND excited to share that I just purchased my very first Selma! I am a long-time Minkette and have only recently ventured over to this subforum (it's funny how out-of-place I feel; like, it's still the internet, you know? Weird). 

To get to the point: I used the proceeds from a recent RM sale to fund a Selma. Now, please bear with me as I am virtually ignorant of all things MK- I was hoping you knowledgeable ladies could help me out a little bit! It's a beautiful golden tan color, and the seller (I bought it preowned, that's the only way I could afford it ) calls it a "TZ E-W Selma satchel". I intuited that TZ means top-zip, and that "E-W" means east-west (rather than the larger N-S tote; I know that much!). But am I correct in assuming that this bag is the same as the "large" Selma? The stated dimensions are 12.5 x 9.5. I was going to buy yet another Rebecca Minkoff, but I really do need a more professional-looking purse. I just started a new job and I'll be transitioning to a full-time consulting position once I graduate (Ugggh December, hurry up and get here...)  The Selma looks like a fabulous option for a classy, functional larger bag. And I think it'll fit my Filofax! 

Anyway, I'm embarrassingly excited about it  I've never had a structured or Saffiano bag before. Thanks everyone for letting me share!!


----------



## Sweetpea19

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Sorry to just bop in here out of the blue, but I am BEYOND excited to share that I just purchased my very first Selma! I am a long-time Minkette and have only recently ventured over to this subforum (it's funny how out-of-place I feel; like, it's still the internet, you know? Weird).
> 
> To get to the point: I used the proceeds from a recent RM sale to fund a Selma. Now, please bear with me as I am virtually ignorant of all things MK- I was hoping you knowledgeable ladies could help me out a little bit! It's a beautiful golden tan color, and the seller (I bought it preowned, that's the only way I could afford it ) calls it a "TZ E-W Selma satchel". I intuited that TZ means top-zip, and that "E-W" means east-west (rather than the larger N-S tote; I know that much!). But am I correct in assuming that this bag is the same as the "large" Selma? The stated dimensions are 12.5 x 9.5. I was going to buy yet another Rebecca Minkoff, but I really do need a more professional-looking purse. I just started a new job and I'll be transitioning to a full-time consulting position once I graduate (Ugggh December, hurry up and get here...)  The Selma looks like a fabulous option for a classy, functional larger bag. And I think it'll fit my Filofax!
> 
> Anyway, I'm embarrassingly excited about it  I've never had a structured or Saffiano bag before. Thanks everyone for letting me share!!



Hello and welcome! I've never heard of the Selma being referred to that way, but the dimensions fit that of the large. Selma comes in messenger, medium, large, and xl. So what color did you get? I'm a Selma lover I own 3!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Sorry to just bop in here out of the blue, but I am BEYOND excited to share that I just purchased my very first Selma! I am a long-time Minkette and have only recently ventured over to this subforum (it's funny how out-of-place I feel; like, it's still the internet, you know? Weird).
> 
> To get to the point: I used the proceeds from a recent RM sale to fund a Selma. Now, please bear with me as I am virtually ignorant of all things MK- I was hoping you knowledgeable ladies could help me out a little bit! It's a beautiful golden tan color, and the seller (I bought it preowned, that's the only way I could afford it ) calls it a "TZ E-W Selma satchel". I intuited that TZ means top-zip, and that "E-W" means east-west (rather than the larger N-S tote; I know that much!). But am I correct in assuming that this bag is the same as the "large" Selma? The stated dimensions are 12.5 x 9.5. I was going to buy yet another Rebecca Minkoff, but I really do need a more professional-looking purse. I just started a new job and I'll be transitioning to a full-time consulting position once I graduate (Ugggh December, hurry up and get here...)  The Selma looks like a fabulous option for a classy, functional larger bag. And I think it'll fit my Filofax!
> 
> Anyway, I'm embarrassingly excited about it  I've never had a structured or Saffiano bag before. Thanks everyone for letting me share!!



Congratulations!  That does sound like the large size! She's perfect for work! I use my large pomegranate for work and depending on what I'm doing on the weekend as well. My black and white messenger selma other wise. Right now there all I'm moved into. She's a good bag! Please share pictures when she arrives


----------



## anhpham1907

Finally my MK selma has arrived. Im so in love with this bag


----------



## Hollywood Hills

It looks gorgeous! I whish they made Selmas with silver studs.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My pearl grey Selma has already arrived. I got home from work and she was waiting in a huge parcel  on my front door.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hollywood Hills said:


> Thx.
> Now i'm hoping it will arrive soon. I had to order from Neiman Marcus because the MK selection her in Switzerland is very bad. We only have one store, a few in-store selection and one or two online shops.
> I' already thinking about buying the large neon yellow Selma. A black and a white one would also be great but Unfortunatly i hate golden hardware and most Selmas have it.


I just had to respond.  The new black/white Selma does have silver hardware, as do several of the new fall Selmas.  Pomegranate, Iris, all the gray ones, and the sapphire/black all with SHW.  I myself prefer silver, so I'm always looking for those.  On the Lord and Taylor website, they have several other MK purses with SHW as well.


----------



## MDT

anhpham1907 said:


> Finally my MK selma has arrived. Im so in love with this bag
> View attachment 2287434


----------



## Hollywood Hills

mkpurselover said:


> I just had to respond.  The new black/white Selma does have silver hardware, as do several of the new fall Selmas.  Pomegranate, Iris, all the gray ones, and the sapphire/black all with SHW.  I myself prefer silver, so I'm always looking for those.  On the Lord and Taylor website, they have several other MK purses with SHW as well.



Good to know. I will keep my eyes open for pomegranate or iris. But after having bought 2 MK bags whitin 5 days, i have to wait for a while.

Unfortunately, Lord and Taylor doesn't ship to Switzerland.


----------



## spylove22

Vintagepleasure said:


> The lighter purple is pomegranate i love it. Iris is darker its.



I love this color!! Where do they sell this in US?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

spylove22 said:


> I love this color!! Where do they sell this in US?



I brought mine in the michael kors boutique. They have it online as well.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Here's a picture of my Selma:


----------



## tazfrk

Beautiful, love that color.


----------



## pennydreadful

Sweetpea19 said:


> Hello and welcome! I've never heard of the Selma being referred to that way, but the dimensions fit that of the large. Selma comes in messenger, medium, large, and xl. So what color did you get? I'm a Selma lover I own 3!



Thank you for the warm welcome!!  I got it in the color Tan  I'm pretty sure, at least. It looks significantly lighter than the luggage color in pictures. Should be here on Tuesday!!! Ugh I am going to get NOTHING done between now and then... 



Vintagepleasure said:


> Congratulations!  That does sound like the large size! She's perfect for work! I use my large pomegranate for work and depending on what I'm doing on the weekend as well. My black and white messenger selma other wise. Right now there all I'm moved into. She's a good bag! Please share pictures when she arrives



 Thanks!! And thank you for the clarification re: sizing. After a little more research, I can tell the bag definitely looks like the other large Selmas in this thread. I'm so excited to take her to work with me! I'm glad to know it's a functional work bag (does it fit an iPad? I'm supposed to be getting one from my boss sometime soon...) I'll post pictures for sure!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Yes it fits! & with the case without it being to cluttered


----------



## pennydreadful

Vintagepleasure said:


> Yes it fits! & with the case without it being to cluttered



Yeeeeeeee thank you so much for the info!! I am doubly excited now


----------



## kkatrina

anhpham1907 said:


> Finally my MK selma has arrived. Im so in love with this bag
> View attachment 2287434


----------



## spylove22

Vintagepleasure said:


> I brought mine in the michael kors boutique. They have it online as well.


thanks I haven't been to the stores but I don't see it online anywhere?


----------



## anhpham1907

kkatrina said:


> Congrats on your new bag!
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't get my Selma wrapped with box and bow?


this box is from reebonz not from MK stores.


----------



## smith2315

fifivirgie said:


> Congrats :thumbup:


thank's x


----------



## smith2315

fifivirgie said:


> Oh cool, you speak the language


off course. I am from Indonesia..but live here in Dubai with my husband who's been working here since 2007 .


----------



## smith2315

littlechebb said:


> Got my Selma in the mail! I brought it out to grocery shopping the next day.


Its beautiful...congrats.


----------



## smith2315

fifivirgie said:


> I got mine in tangerine a few days ago.


congrats...share some photo with us


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just got this beauty


----------



## kaylenxo

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty
> View attachment 2290269



Love!! Love your bed set also


----------



## pennydreadful

Wow fieldsinspring, that's beautiful!! 

My pre-owned Selma just arrived, a few days ahead of schedule. I'm very excited to get her fixed up and take her to work with me!! I've posted pics in the "authenticate" thread, but I am still waiting for a knowledgeable reply. You ladies are the experts, though - I hope no one will mind me posting pictures here too. I am crossing my fingers SO HARD that it's not fake... Ease my worries??


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much!! Finally found the bed set at TJ Maxx after a long time looking! Lol 




kaylenxo said:


> Love!! Love your bed set also


----------



## Purse esq.

The dark army green color is called Loden. Just ordered one this week. SA at MK store said it is a limited release and won't be going on the website.


----------



## kaylenxo

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you so much!! Finally found the bed set at TJ Maxx after a long time looking! Lol



I never thought to look there for bedding!


----------



## lenie

brittany0859 said:


> Does anybody know if the cadet will ever come back in stock? Thinking of returning my navy in hopes I will one day find a cadet


The cadet blue is on sale at bloomingdales.com site for $250 and change.


----------



## kaylenxo

lenie said:


> The cadet blue is on sale at bloomingdales.com site for $250 and change.



I'm sooooo sad!! It says this product is no longer available


----------



## lenie

kaylenxo said:


> I'm sooooo sad!! It says this product is no longer available


Really? I just checked the bloomingdales.com and it is still available.
MICHAEL Michael Kors Satchel - Selma Large Top Zip
REG $358.00
SALE $250.60
Sale ends 8/11/13
pricing policy
 write a review
COLOR: Cadet
In Stock: Usually ships within 2 business days.
QUANTITY:



+ ADD TO WISHLIST


----------



## kaylenxo

lenie said:


> Really? I just checked the bloomingdales.com and it is still available.
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Satchel - Selma Large Top Zip
> REG $358.00
> SALE $250.60
> Sale ends 8/11/13
> pricing policy
> write a review
> COLOR: Cadet
> In Stock: Usually ships within 2 business days.
> QUANTITY:
> 
> 
> 
> + ADD TO WISHLIST



Yes but when I try to add it to my brown bag it says "we're sorry. This product is currently unavailable."

So close, yet so far lol.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

pennydreadful said:


> Wow fieldsinspring, that's beautiful!!
> 
> My pre-owned Selma just arrived, a few days ahead of schedule. I'm very excited to get her fixed up and take her to work with me!! I've posted pics in the "authenticate" thread, but I am still waiting for a knowledgeable reply. You ladies are the experts, though - I hope no one will mind me posting pictures here too. I am crossing my fingers SO HARD that it's not fake... Ease my worries??



Hey it looks authentic. Mind posting more pictures of inside, stitching, Michael kors logo on front. One picture is never enough.


----------



## pennydreadful

H2opinkcrush said:


> Hey it looks authentic. Mind posting more pictures of inside, stitching, Michael kors logo on front. One picture is never enough.



Thank you so much for responding!! I really appreciate it   I posted more pics in the authenticate this mk thread; I didn't want to clutter up this thread with authentication pictures


----------



## tazfrk

Purse esq. said:


> The dark army green color is called Loden. Just ordered one this week. SA at MK store said it is a limited release and won't be going on the website.



Will have to speak to my hubby about buying it for me since I am on a ban


----------



## scumone

tazfrk said:


> Will have to speak to my hubby about buying it for me since I am on a ban


 
Tell him you won't use it until November!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just an FYI, Zappos just marked down the large studded selma in vanilla for $299 and the mandarin for $258. That makes the mandarin 40% off with free shipping and usually no tax.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Omg I spent hours on the phone tracking down this purse but my hard work and perseverance paid off and I scored this pink Selma for $200! I would have preferred if it was the black and pink but I love the pink so I'll be happy with it the way it is.


----------



## tazfrk

Gorgeous!


----------



## cola262

Loving this bag! Can it fit paper-sized folders? 
Hmm, navy vs black? I have a lot if black bags but all unstructured. No navy bags.


----------



## Junothecat1

Hi everyone

Does anyone know if the medium (no studs) Selma is likely to go in the Macy's sale anytime soon? Desperately want it in Navy and the lady in Macy's said she believes it should go in the sale in the next few weeks.. But couldn't give anymore information. I'm only in the states on holiday for the next 2 weeks and I'd hate to pay full price for it and then realise it's been discounted so soon after! Has anyone got any previous experience of when the Macy's sale starts? Alternatively, do you know of any other department stores it's worth checking? Many thanks!!


----------



## lenie

I just got the Loden Selma. It s a beautiful color-it has grayish undertones so it changes slightly with the light and what you are wearing. I think it is a great neutral that will go with so many other colors. This is my 5th Selma. She joins the palm green, mandarin, pearl gray, and metallic silver. Can you tell I love this style?!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

lenie said:


> I just got the Loden Selma. It s a beautiful color-it has grayish undertones so it changes slightly with the light and what you are wearing. I think it is a great neutral that will go with so many other colors. This is my 5th Selma. She joins the palm green, mandarin, pearl gray, and metallic silver. Can you tell I love this style?!


Please post pictures!


----------



## Lushi

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Omg I spent hours on the phone tracking down this purse but my hard work and perseverance paid off and I scored this pink Selma for $200! I would have preferred if it was the black and pink but I love the pink so I'll be happy with it the way it is.
> 
> View attachment 2292474



Did u get it in Bloomingdales? Which location?


----------



## tazfrk

lenie said:


> I just got the Loden Selma. It s a beautiful color-it has grayish undertones so it changes slightly with the light and what you are wearing. I think it is a great neutral that will go with so many other colors. This is my 5th Selma. She joins the palm green, mandarin, pearl gray, and metallic silver. Can you tell I love this style?!



I love the loden color, congrats!


----------



## mrsMP

Junothecat1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone know if the medium (no studs) Selma is likely to go in the Macy's sale anytime soon? Desperately want it in Navy and the lady in Macy's said she believes it should go in the sale in the next few weeks.. But couldn't give anymore information. I'm only in the states on holiday for the next 2 weeks and I'd hate to pay full price for it and then realise it's been discounted so soon after! Has anyone got any previous experience of when the Macy's sale starts? Alternatively, do you know of any other department stores it's worth checking? Many thanks!!



Congrats! I just got one too!! Very excited about it!! (I also got the vanilla but it will be returned.. It's very pretty but not practical for me.. I'll prob get so annoyed with dirt and stains) 

Anyway, the loden is my 2nd MK/Selma... My first one was the pomegranate and it's love!! Hehe 

Pls share outfit pics if you have any


----------



## Tammycat

I got a new one!
This color is Blush, pinkish beige. 
This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...


----------



## kaylenxo

Tammycat said:


> I got a new one!
> This color is Blush, pinkish beige.
> This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...
> View attachment 2294172



Where did you find this one?


----------



## brittany0859

Tammycat said:


> I got a new one!
> This color is Blush, pinkish beige.
> This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...
> View attachment 2294172



I LOVE!!! Where did you find it??


----------



## mrsMP

Tammycat said:


> I got a new one!
> This color is Blush, pinkish beige.
> This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...
> View attachment 2294172



Very Nice! What's the official color for this?


----------



## Sweetpea19

Tammycat said:


> I got a new one!
> This color is Blush, pinkish beige.
> This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...
> View attachment 2294172



I like this looks very beigey in this pic. What other medium Selma's do you have? I love that size too I have the neon pink/black


----------



## Tammycat

I got her at MK store in Tokyo.
They told me that this is Japan-only color!
I think this is autumn-ish beige


----------



## Tammycat

Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!


It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
but I love them all 

I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:


lenie said:


> I just got the Loden Selma. It s a beautiful color-it has grayish undertones so it changes slightly with the light and what you are wearing. I think it is a great neutral that will go with so many other colors. This is my 5th Selma. She joins the palm green, mandarin, pearl gray, and metallic silver. Can you tell I love this style?!


------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!


----------



## spylove22

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



amazing selmas!


----------



## kaylenxo

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm so jealous of the blush color! It's beautiful. I'm also jealous of your collection. In trying to convince myself not to buy another Selma


----------



## AlannahMae

smith2315 said:


> off course. I am from Indonesia..but live here in Dubai with my husband who's been working here since 2007 .



Hello! I live in Indonesia. My sister is in Dubai. So cool to meet ppl from all over the world here. 

PS can anyone confirm if the selma messenger comes in neon green? It's available here thru FB for really very cheap and am worried it's a fake! Cant send thru photos to authenticate sine the seller is using stock product photo.


----------



## cola262

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



Wow, gorgeous! Do you like the black better or navy?


----------



## AlannahMae

Found some othere photos, see below neon/electric green. Does this color truly exist?


----------



## anhpham1907

AlannahMae said:


> Found some othere photos, see below neon/electric green. Does this color truly exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294599



I saw these one on fake michael kors website


----------



## lillywillowbug

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



Wow! Great collection! Really love the blush one.


----------



## teerash

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



I love my Selma and would love that blush color! Lucky find!


----------



## Lushi

Just got this Selma, not sure if I should keep it.


----------



## lenie

The Selma in loden is on ebay with a starting bid of $299.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Lushi said:


> Did u get it in Bloomingdales? Which location?



No I got it at a Macy's I live in VA but I think the store I got it from was in Mass.


----------



## fieldsinspring

What is it your questioning? Style, color, something else?
I personally love it but I love pink. Was it on sale?



Lushi said:


> Just got this Selma, not sure if I should keep it.


----------



## Tammycat

cola262 said:


> Wow, gorgeous! Do you like the black better or navy?



The navy one is my favorite!!
It goes with everything and most of all, my boyfriend's mother likes it!
I think Selma is the best bag to bring with when you meet your boyfriend's mom, it makes a good impression  

and thank you everyone for your comments!


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok!  Here is my new (& first) Selma.  Gray croc with SHW! Loving her.  Also got a jet set grommet wristlet to work as a wallet.  We are on our first outing today


----------



## Lushi

fieldsinspring said:


> What is it your questioning? Style, color, something else?
> I personally love it but I love pink. Was it on sale?



I like the color, it's just I don't really use this color. But I did got on sale for $275.


----------



## kaylenxo

mkpurselover said:


> Ok!  Here is my new (& first) Selma.  Gray croc with SHW! Loving her.  Also got a jet set grommet wristlet to work as a wallet.  We are on our first outing today



Im soooo jealous!! This is the one I'm trying to convince myself not to buy


----------



## fieldsinspring

I personally think it matches everything and you wouldn't want it too matchy matchy anyway. If you're questioning it a lot or its not love if return or sell it- I'm sure you could makr a little money.. That color is sold out.  




Lushi said:


> I like the color, it's just I don't really use this color. But I did got on sale for $275.


----------



## mkpurselover

kaylenxo said:


> Im soooo jealous!! This is the one I'm trying to convince myself not to buy



Yes, I struggled about it too, as it is more expensive than the other Selmas, but I really like this leather.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

mkpurselover said:


> Ok!  Here is my new (& first) Selma.  Gray croc with SHW! Loving her.  Also got a jet set grommet wristlet to work as a wallet.  We are on our first outing today


I love this! Congrats


----------



## mkpurselover

Vintagepleasure said:


> I love this! Congrats


Thank you.  I am in love


----------



## Lushi

fieldsinspring said:


> I personally think it matches everything and you wouldn't want it too matchy matchy anyway. If you're questioning it a lot or its not love if return or sell it- I'm sure you could makr a little money.. That color is sold out.



I tryied to listed it in eBay, but eBay charge like a 10% commission each item. That is just ridiculous, i would have to sell for original price, I order to not loss any money.


----------



## Tammycat

mkpurselover said:


> Ok!  Here is my new (& first) Selma.  Gray croc with SHW! Loving her.  Also got a jet set grommet wristlet to work as a wallet.  We are on our first outing today



Congrats~~~~!!!
So beautiful I love it!! Sigh....


----------



## Sweetpea19

Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



Thanks for sharing!! I will have to take a pic of my selma family


----------



## beehdubz

I recently fell in love with the Selma.. I've been scouring the internet and Instagram and I really wanted the colour 'Dune' but ended up getting the Vanilla when my best friend was in Hawaii. 

Does anybody know if the colour Dune is released in Europe only? The only people who seem to have one seem to reside in Europe. 

I'm glad I ended up with the Vanilla though - I think Dune may have been too 'mature' for me.


----------



## brittany0859

Does anybody have a comparison pic and mod pic of the medium selma (like the new studded red one) and the 'regular' large? I'm loving the red!


----------



## kaylenxo

beehdubz said:


> I recently fell in love with the Selma.. I've been scouring the internet and Instagram and I really wanted the colour 'Dune' but ended up getting the Vanilla when my best friend was in Hawaii.
> 
> Does anybody know if the colour Dune is released in Europe only? The only people who seem to have one seem to reside in Europe.
> 
> I'm glad I ended up with the Vanilla though - I think Dune may have been too 'mature' for me.



The Dune color is in the US as well. I don't know about any other countries though.


----------



## cola262

Tammycat said:


> The navy one is my favorite!!
> It goes with everything and most of all, my boyfriend's mother likes it!
> I think Selma is the best bag to bring with when you meet your boyfriend's mom, it makes a good impression
> 
> and thank you everyone for your comments!



Ok thanks for enabling me. Just bought the navy! Can't way for it to arrive!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I agree, I love the navy!! Matches every thing, not too blah and can be dressed up or down! Show when it arrives and congrats! 





cola262 said:


> Ok thanks for enabling me. Just bought the navy! Can't way for it to arrive!


----------



## cola262

fieldsinspring said:


> I agree, I love the navy!! Matches every thing, not too blah and can be dressed up or down! Show when it arrives and congrats!


Thanks!
Did you end up getting a selma or Hamilton?


----------



## KatherineO

I'm in!! Woot woot!


----------



## kaylenxo

KatherineO said:


> I'm in!! Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297117



Love it!! Is that navy or loden?


----------



## purple04

Hi everyone!
I'm looking to purchase my first Selma and was wondering if anyone had comparison shots of the different sizes? Thanks


----------



## cola262

KatherineO said:


> I'm in!! Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297117



Very nice! Is this the large size?


----------



## KatherineO

cola262 said:


> Very nice! Is this the large size?



Yes it is. It's so nice!


----------



## KatherineO

kaylenxo said:


> Love it!! Is that navy or loden?



It's just the plain black. I tend to go more towards plain black bags, a little boring I know, but I just have a thing for them


----------



## brittany0859

I ended up taking back my navy because I just didn't love the color anymore. Now I really miss having a selma! I'm looking at the new red studded medium selma. but im worried if I get it I won't be able to Wear it with much. What do you guys think? I'm not a big fan of the studs, I wish it came in red w/o studs.


----------



## kaylenxo

KatherineO said:


> It's just the plain black. I tend to go more towards plain black bags, a little boring I know, but I just have a thing for them



You can never have too many black bags in my opinion


----------



## teerash

brittany0859 said:


> I ended up taking back my navy because I just didn't love the color anymore. Now I really miss having a selma! I'm looking at the new red studded medium selma. but im worried if I get it I won't be able to Wear it with much. What do you guys think? I'm not a big fan of the studs, I wish it came in red w/o studs.



I love that one! I'm hoping I can maybe score it on sale eventually or ask for it for Christmas if it's still around. There are so many MK bags I like right now!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I must have this Selma! Now my second favorite color in this seasons collection 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat9101cat49601


----------



## brittany0859

teerash said:


> I love that one! I'm hoping I can maybe score it on sale eventually or ask for it for Christmas if it's still around. There are so many MK bags I like right now!



Same! I just want them all! Haha


----------



## Sweetpea19

brittany0859 said:


> I ended up taking back my navy because I just didn't love the color anymore. Now I really miss having a selma! I'm looking at the new red studded medium selma. but im worried if I get it I won't be able to Wear it with much. What do you guys think? I'm not a big fan of the studs, I wish it came in red w/o studs.



Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the studs either, but I adore the medium size selma satchel. Plus with those added studs it really jacks up the price $348 :rolls eyes: My medium black & pink was $298


----------



## kaylenxo

Vintagepleasure said:


> I must have this Selma! Now my second favorite color in this seasons collection
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat9101cat49601



Omg! Gaaahhh why must I love purses so much. I looooove this color


----------



## lenie

Vintagepleasure said:


> I must have this Selma! Now my second favorite color in this seasons collection
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat9101cat49601


I love this color too! I called my SA at my local MK store and she said this is part of the Winter collection.can't wait to see this in real life. It looks beautiful!


----------



## Ms.Florida

I am finally part of the club  the UPS guy dropped it off this morning!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this.  I regret returning my pink one. 




Ms.Florida said:


> I am finally part of the club  the UPS guy dropped it off this morning!!!


----------



## mrsMP

Vintagepleasure said:


> I must have this Selma! Now my second favorite color in this seasons collection
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat9101cat49601



I love this color too!! I want every color of the Selma! Ugh!

It's only been 3 or 4 weeks since I discovered the Selma and I already have two!! Wonder when will I get tired of the style so I can stop thinking about it!


----------



## tazfrk

mrsMP said:


> I love this color too!! I want every color of the Selma! Ugh!
> 
> It's only been 3 or 4 weeks since I discovered the Selma and I already have two!! Wonder when will I get tired of the style so I can stop thinking about it!



oooohhhh havent seen this color before, very striking!


----------



## Ms.Florida

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this.  I regret returning my pink one.


Oh no why did you return it? It doesnt go with alot but it so pretty and girly I love that because I ALWAYS wear black.


----------



## scumone

Guys, no.  I need the dark red.  Why?!!!!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I need the dark red it was breath taking the moment I saw it


----------



## KSuzuki

Oh no, why did I click on the link for dark red?!!! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## catwhisperer

Boyfriend exclaimed that the Dark Red one was nice the moment he saw it (was thinking about ordering the Navy) so I ordered it immediately! But pffft shipping on 6 Sep and 2-3 weeks shipping to Singapore!


----------



## liliyanie

My god. I can't wait for the dark red. I have been wanting a bag in that colour for sooo long. I already called HN and ask them to phone me when this baby arrives


----------



## AlannahMae

catwhisperer said:


> Boyfriend exclaimed that the Dark Red one was nice the moment he saw it (was thinking about ordering the Navy) so I ordered it immediately! But pffft shipping on 6 Sep and 2-3 weeks shipping to Singapore!



Does MK ship to SG? Wonderful! Do you need to pay import tax on arrival? How does it work?


----------



## catwhisperer

AlannahMae said:


> Does MK ship to SG? Wonderful! Do you need to pay import tax on arrival? How does it work?



There is a banner on the MK site that states that you can request for a quote for international shipping. You'll need to request for a quote/place the order through the live chat service or call the US number. I was given a quote of US$35, which I thought was reasonable compared to the uncertainty of using a freight forwarder to ship bags. I'd probably have to pay applicable duties to the courier guy upon delivery of the bag.

I think Neiman Marcus has free international shipping to Singapore (as of yesterday) with US$100 purchase, if you're thinking about other colours? Called the Singapore MK boutique and I think a Selma costs S$649 there.


----------



## Laurenpwy

Been following this thread for forever and actually got my satchel a few months back but I just made an account today to share with you guys &#9786; I absolutely adore it and I knew I had to get my hands on the Selma the second I saw it!! Thank you girls for all your wonderful feedback on the Selma!! Loving this seasons Ox blood and olive green colour as well!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I can't decide between the purple and the pomegranate Selma. Both colours are absolutely stunning but i can only afford one.


----------



## liliyanie

Laurenpwy said:


> Been following this thread for forever and actually got my satchel a few months back but I just made an account today to share with you guys &#9786; I absolutely adore it and I knew I had to get my hands on the Selma the second I saw it!! Thank you girls for all your wonderful feedback on the Selma!! Loving this seasons Ox blood and olive green colour as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299610



Wow it looks soo beautiful. I think I want one of these too


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Hollywood Hills said:


> I can't decide between the purple and the pomegranate Selma. Both colours are absolutely stunning but i can only afford one.


Go with pomegranate the purple I feel is very dark and doesn't stand out like th pomegranate. The pomegranate is great for all year round best decision I made


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm getting more attracted towards the pomegranate. It would be a great colour for autumn and it looks as if pomegranate could well be paired with other berry colours.


----------



## missbagwathi

Laurenpwy said:


> Been following this thread for forever and actually got my satchel a few months back but I just made an account today to share with you guys &#9786; I absolutely adore it and I knew I had to get my hands on the Selma the second I saw it!! Thank you girls for all your wonderful feedback on the Selma!! Loving this seasons Ox blood and olive green colour as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299610



OMG! I love this...I need this...where do I find this? OMG...It's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Laurenpwy

missbagwathi said:


> OMG! I love this...I need this...where do I find this? OMG...It's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!



Thanks dear! I got it at Macy's about 6/7 weeks ago!! It's the messenger in mandarin! Last seasons colour so I'm not sure if they still have it!!


----------



## zamandack

I am trying so hard to find a tangerine selma.  It can be used in excellent condition!  If anyone wants to part with it let me know!  I have almost every color.  I just ordered the winters and Im excited cant wait to get them.  I still dont have the luggage, navy, or gray.  I just havent made myself think that I need them yet.  They are wonderful and I cannot say enough good about them.  Have also started getting the mini hamiltons for my baby lol and same thing.....wonderful little bags!


----------



## mrsMP

Could this be the dark red? Found this pic on instagram....


----------



## KatherineO

This is turning into an addiction! I want the Selma in that deep red & I want a messenger. I can't decide if I want just a plain messenger or if I wanna scour eBay for one of the neon ones. The Selma is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

mrsMP said:


> Could this be the dark red? Found this pic on instagram....
> 
> View attachment 2300505


i think it is that's definitely what it look like on the mk site. i want deep red so badly, i am debating of i want it in Selma or if they have it in the top zip tote would i get it that style. or both!


----------



## Love4MK

I currently have the Selma in the black and blue colorblock on presale!  Saw it in the new MK catalog, fell in love and HAD to have it!  I'll have it this weekend.


----------



## kaylenxo

KatherineO said:


> This is turning into an addiction! I want the Selma in that deep red & I want a messenger. I can't decide if I want just a plain messenger or if I wanna scour eBay for one of the neon ones. The Selma is such a gorgeous bag!



Neon! They're so much more fun. Macys has/had them. I haven't checked in a few days but the last time I did they had the neon yellow/black color block messenger.


----------



## Duck

mrsMP said:


> Could this be the dark red? Found this pic on instagram....
> 
> View attachment 2300505



I love this colour!


----------



## scumone

The messengers are so cute.  I really want a neon one too, must resist!


----------



## batgirl77

Love the Selma! I searched everywhere to get the Palm green during the Macy's F&F sale. I should never have checked out this thread,  now I want another one!  

My palm Selma:


----------



## batgirl77

Sorry file didn't attach!


----------



## Bekimtl

Hi Guys! Just wanted to let you in on a good deal I saw!! I've been wanting a Selma for a while but wanted to wait for it to go on offers, sales, etc. But Major departmentts like Macy's or Nordstrom rarely ever does that.

I just purchased a Michael Kors Selma in Optic Black/White. I found a coupon for 10% + Free shipping!!!

From the retail price of $358 it came down to $322. Sweet deal! 

Anyway, I just thought I would share it with you girlies. 
The website is Countryoutfitter.com
Code:CO2012N

I am so excited to receive it!!!! the $30 off really helps.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I just ordered one Selma studs in black. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ngando

Ms.Florida said:


> I am finally part of the club  the UPS guy dropped it off this morning!!!


beautiful. where did u buy this? Coz i been looking everywhere online but nowhere got this neon pink available.


----------



## ngando

Lushi said:


> I like the color, it's just I don't really use this color. But I did got on sale for $275.


hey where did u buy this? I've been looking everywhere online for this neon pink but couldn't find any.


----------



## ngando

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Omg I spent hours on the phone tracking down this purse but my hard work and perseverance paid off and I scored this pink Selma for $200! I would have preferred if it was the black and pink but I love the pink so I'll be happy with it the way it is.
> 
> View attachment 2292474


wow congrats that u got it? can i ask where did u buy it?


----------



## Belle79

I really hope they make the medium satchel or messenger with the new Fall colors! I am loving the Loden and Dark Red....


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Bekimtl said:


> Hi Guys! Just wanted to let you in on a good deal I saw!! I've been wanting a Selma for a while but wanted to wait for it to go on offers, sales, etc. But Major departmentts like Macy's or Nordstrom rarely ever does that.
> 
> I just purchased a Michael Kors Selma in Optic Black/White. I found a coupon for 10% + Free shipping!!!
> 
> From the retail price of $358 it came down to $322. Sweet deal!
> 
> Anyway, I just thought I would share it with you girlies.
> The website is Countryoutfitter.com
> Code:CO2012N
> 
> I am so excited to receive it!!!! the $30 off really helps.



Bloomies is having 20% off if you spend 300 or more and F&F is coming in September.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ngando said:


> wow congrats that u got it? can i ask where did u buy it?



I got it Macy's but I had to call several stores before I found it.  No one answers the phones and when they finally do they put you on hold forever.  it literally spent hours trying to find it.  Macy's is my least favorite department store.


----------



## brittany0859

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Bloomies is having 20% off if you spend 300 or more and F&F is coming in September.



Is the F&F discount 20% or 25%? Looking to get another Selma


----------



## sunnysideup8283

brittany0859 said:


> Is the F&F discount 20% or 25%? Looking to get another Selma



I believe it's 20%


----------



## Ms.Florida

ngando said:


> beautiful. where did u buy this? Coz i been looking everywhere online but nowhere got this neon pink available.


Hey well it was a mission I was at a macys store here in florida for a few hours but finally was able to track one down in chicago we had the store associate on the phone and ordered it through her. The only issue with department stores is that the inventory they have in their computer most of the time is not accurate. For example they showed that a store in cali had 4 pink selmas but when we called they had nothing in stock. I would just be patient go to a store and work with a nice associate  good luck!! I hugged the girl I worked with a few times after we got the bag!! Lol


----------



## ngando

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got it Macy's but I had to call several stores before I found it.  No one answers the phones and when they finally do they put you on hold forever.  it literally spent hours trying to find it.  Macy's is my least favorite department store.


im so in love with this color but too bad i don't live in US so don't know how i can get this beauty now. I was not very in to it when it first came out but now when i am, just can't find it online anywhere. I'm glad that u got yours.


----------



## ngando

Ms.Florida said:


> Hey well it was a mission I was at a macys store here in florida for a few hours but finally was able to track one down in chicago we had the store associate on the phone and ordered it through her. The only issue with department stores is that the inventory they have in their computer most of the time is not accurate. For example they showed that a store in cali had 4 pink selmas but when we called they had nothing in stock. I would just be patient go to a store and work with a nice associate  good luck!! I hugged the girl I worked with a few times after we got the bag!! Lol


hey yea that did sound like a mission. your patience can be at max when hunting down for this beauty aye. im so in love with this color but too bad i don't live in US so don't know how i can get this beauty now. I was not very in to it when it first came out but now when i am, just can't find it online anywhere. I'm glad that u finally got yours.


----------



## ms4foot

Hi Selma Lovers!

I am looking to purchase my first Selma, but I can't find it in the color I love locally or online.

It's the medium sized one in Dark Dune.  Anyone know where I can get my hands on it?


----------



## cola262

I got my navy selma today! It's gorgeous. Exactly what I was looking for, a structured bag for work. I can fit folders and an iPad. When I put folders in, the zipper can't close but it's ok.


----------



## lolasmom

Yesterday at Nordstrom I saw a color I've never seen.  Cinnabar - it's gorgeous.


----------



## brittany0859

lolasmom said:


> Yesterday at Nordstrom I saw a color I've never seen.  Cinnabar - it's gorgeous.



It's on their website but the picture won't show up. What color is it?


----------



## marguidelc

I bought the Selma in black a few months ago, and she is a perfect bag. I love the saffiano leather (so hassle free and easy to take care of) and I think it has a classic shape that will not be outdated any time soon. Plus, black is obviously such a basic color to have. I am looking forward to using her for many years to come.


----------



## PollyGal

brittany0859 said:


> It's on their website but the picture won't show up. What color is it?



A burgundy wine colour I think!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

PollyGal said:


> A burgundy wine colour I think!



It is on the MK website as well...along with a picture.

Macy's calls the color cinnabar.


----------



## teerash

brittany0859 said:


> It's on their website but the picture won't show up. What color is it?



http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...yID=58155#fn=sp=1&spc=168&ruleId=52&slotId=30


----------



## designer.deals

Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's


----------



## cola262

designer.deals said:


> Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's



Wow, what a collection! What is your fav


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

designer.deals said:


> Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's


Lovely collection


----------



## marguidelc

designer.deals said:


> Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's



Omg! So many selmas. Do you use them all?


----------



## designer.deals

cola262 said:


> Wow, what a collection! What is your fav


I have to say my favorite one is the pink one! But honestly I love all of them.


----------



## designer.deals

marguidelc said:


> Omg! So many selmas. Do you use them all?


So far no, the new ones with tags still attached are pearl gray, mandarin, Loden, pomegranate, cadet


----------



## bellagem

designer.deals said:


> So far no, the new ones with tags still attached are pearl gray, mandarin, Loden, pomegranate, cadet




Is the loden a dark green in person? On the MK website it looks so light. I really hope it's the dark hunter green color!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Oh I love my very first MK bag. It's also the one and only handbag I bought in 2013.


----------



## mrsMP

bellagem said:


> Is the loden a dark green in person? On the MK website it looks so light. I really hope it's the dark hunter green color!



I have it and it's dark green.. I attached a pic below.. Not the best pic but color is pretty close (at least on my screen) hth


----------



## mrsMP

mrsMP said:


> I have it and it's dark green.. I attached a pic below.. Not the best pic but color is pretty close (at least on my screen) hth




I dont know if the pic was attached but here it is again


----------



## georgiaa

This is my Salma, i believe the colour is mandarin (: I've had this bag for 4 months and i still love her as much as i did when i just got her!


----------



## designer.deals

bellagem said:


> Is the loden a dark green in person? On the MK website it looks so light. I really hope it's the dark hunter green color!


Yes it's the hunter green one. It's dark green


----------



## designer.deals

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Oh I love my very first MK bag. It's also the one and only handbag I bought in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310598
> View attachment 2310599


Where did you purchase this? I love Selma's with studs but not the larger versions


----------



## kaylenxo

mrsMP said:


> I have it and it's dark green.. I attached a pic below.. Not the best pic but color is pretty close (at least on my screen) hth



Ahhhh seriously I love this color. This is probably one of my most favorite colors for a hand bag.


----------



## maisiebelle

Does anyone know how the studs are fastened on to the studded Selma?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's


Amazing collection of selmas!!! wow!!! I would love to have those in my collection.  I have two right now would love a this one.


----------



## ashleyvb

designer.deals said:


> Selma addiction.. Love this structured bag. Next 2 bags : vanilla & dark red Selma's



So many Selma's, so little time!!


----------



## Ms.Florida

I had to return my pink selma!!!!  It had a scratch and I just could not live with it... I got a brand new still in the plastic black selma so I feel a little better. The SA at the Macys I go to is AMAZING!!!! If you are ever in Orlando and go to The Florida Mall ask for Stacy or Kathy they are both wonderful!


----------



## pekie

I'm thinking of getting this lovely bag! Is it a heavy bag and does the strap dig into you after a while?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ it's quite light even though with studs...


----------



## cola262

pekie said:


> I'm thinking of getting this lovely bag! Is it a heavy bag and does the strap dig into you after a while?



I've only put my things in and haven't carried it but from what i can tell, it's pretty heavy. But I'm used to LV canvas bags. Compared to the Hamilton, it's about the same. I would consider it a commute-by-car bag.

Edit:
I looked it up on zappos and it is 2 lb 1 oz, whereas the Hamilton north-south is 2 lb 9 oz.

Just to give you a comparison, the LV speedy is about 1 lb, and the dooney florentine is 3 lbs


----------



## pekie

Thanks for the info! 

I totally caved today and bought the studded one in the pomegranate colour.  Its abit heavy so going to carry it around the house and see whether it can be an all day bag. Absolutely love the colour! 




cola262 said:


> I've only put my things in and haven't carried it but from what i can tell, it's pretty heavy. But I'm used to LV canvas bags. Compared to the Hamilton, it's about the same. I would consider it a commute-by-car bag.
> 
> Edit:
> I looked it up on zappos and it is 2 lb 1 oz, whereas the Hamilton north-south is 2 lb 9 oz.
> 
> Just to give you a comparison, the LV speedy is about 1 lb, and the dooney florentine is 3 lbs


----------



## teerash

I have the medium size and don't think the long strap digs in at all. And most of my bags are quite heavy and tend to bother me after long periods. This one not so much.


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## pekie

Here's my bag in pomegranate! I filled the bag up with my usual stuff. Bit heavy and think I can handle using it on a day to day basis. But do u think Its a but much with the purple and the studs? I'm mulling over whether to swap it for the dark red colour as I have got another bag that is sort of similar in colour.


----------



## pekie

Don't think the pics came up so here it is again.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Calvin Klein's "Selma"...


----------



## teerash

I'm trying to understand the current Selma sizes...So there are large and medium studded Selmas now, and the regular large Selma is in between those sizes?


----------



## Lisa2007

My Michael by Michael Kors North/South Selma....


----------



## lenie

Is the color Cinnabar  the same color as Dark Red?


----------



## kaylenxo

pekie said:


> Here's my bag in pomegranate! I filled the bag up with my usual stuff. Bit heavy and think I can handle using it on a day to day basis. But do u think Its a but much with the purple and the studs? I'm mulling over whether to swap it for the dark red colour as I have got another bag that is sort of similar in colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2315001
> View attachment 2315002



It's beautiful. I don't think it's a bit much at all.


----------



## AnniKoe

Hello 
I need your help!
I am so in love with the Selma Messenger in Pearl Grey. Do you know any Online Shop that has this bag in stock? I cannot find one....... 
Hope you can help me


----------



## bagcrazysteph

So went to the Toronto outlet yesterday and nothing good going on at MK. About 3 clearance bags all of which had marks on them and were still well over $400. Went to the Niagara outlet this morning and walked out with my first selma! She was $349 and 30% off. But when I got to the checkout she rang up at $209! I got the turquoise studded selma and shes such a beauty! Shes a bit flashier then Im used to and I always get bags that sit right on my shoulder but she was just so pretty and a great deal! Happy labor day weekend!


----------



## kkatrina

bagcrazysteph said:


> So went to the Toronto outlet yesterday and nothing good going on at MK. About 3 clearance bags all of which had marks on them and were still well over $400. Went to the Niagara outlet this morning and walked out with my first selma! She was $349 and 30% off. But when I got to the checkout she rang up at $209! I got the turquoise studded selma and shes such a beauty! Shes a bit flashier then Im used to and I always get bags that sit right on my shoulder but she was just so pretty and a great deal! Happy labor day weekend!


The selma is at outlet now!!?!?!!? LUCKY girl, show us your goodies


----------



## kkatrina

Tammycat said:


> I got her at MK store in Tokyo.
> They told me that this is Japan-only color!
> I think this is autumn-ish beige
> View attachment 2294255





Tammycat said:


> Dear Sweetpea19, this is my MK family!
> View attachment 2294318
> 
> It may bore you that they are soooooo sober and quiet colors....
> but I love them all
> 
> I read this post by lenie, who has FIVE Selmas:
> 
> ------I think her Selma Collection is absolutely gorgeous, and yours as well!!



Lovely nude-y color. I wish they had this in America as well!!!! I fell in love when I saw it! As for your other bags, I love what you call the boring colors, I think they're great!


----------



## Cherry1

Selma Studded clutch


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2316728
> 
> Selma Studded clutch


Very pretty!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## chynadoil1

hey all...I've tried to read all the postings so excuse me if this was discussed already but are there different sizes to the Selma? The MK site says Large but the pics posted look rather small to me...I haven't seen them in store yet. Anyone see them in any MK outlets? Thanks!!


----------



## chynadoil1

Also has anyone bought the snake print? I think I'm looking for the size of the studded without the studs. I saw one on bloodied in only black calling It the north south selma but I don't even see that available on MK's site...


----------



## Nesje

I don't know which color to choose! I love both Loden and Navy. At first I was in love with the dark red leather, but when I saw other pictures of that color, I didn't like it anymore... On the MK website it's such a beautiful red, on other websites it looked more like a brown.
I saw the Navy online (on nordstrom) for a lot less than in the stores. They don't have the Loden.

Does anyone have experience with buying (internationally) from Nordstrom?


----------



## BowSatchelLover

My very first Selma just arrived but I don't know how to upload photos from my iphone. Could anyone help with this so I can show you all? 

Thanks


----------



## Mikaelha

Nesje said:


> I don't know which color to choose! I love both Loden and Navy. At first I was in love with the dark red leather, but when I saw other pictures of that color, I didn't like it anymore... On the MK website it's such a beautiful red, on other websites it looked more like a brown.
> I saw the Navy online (on nordstrom) for a lot less than in the stores. They don't have the Loden.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with buying (internationally) from Nordstrom?



Do you have a close MK boutique? They have all the items in color loden for sale!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

http://twitter.com/gemmallevy/status/375209094225100801/photo/1

My new Selma in Pomegranate. 

Hopefully the picture will come up.


----------



## dawntan78

Hi, are all selma made in Vietnam?


----------



## sambalsotong

Hello everyone,

I'm in! Say hello to my very first MK!
Ohhhh I'm a happy girl.


----------



## catwhisperer

sambalsotong said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in! Say hello to my very first MK!
> Ohhhh I'm a happy girl.



Love your bag but gotta love your kitty more!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

dawntan78 said:


> Hi, are all selma made in Vietnam?



Mine says Indonesia


----------



## sambalsotong

BowSatchelLover said:


> Mine says Indonesia



Where can you find this stated on the bag?


----------



## Amortentia

lenie said:


> Is the color Cinnabar  the same color as Dark Red?



Pretty much, it is the Bordeaux colour they had last year but it has been renamed Cinnabar.


----------



## sambalsotong

catwhisperer said:


> Love your bag but gotta love your kitty more!



Hahaha thanks! That is Miss Molly, she usually models with my latest purchases.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

sambalsotong said:


> Where can you find this stated on the bag?



Inside the bag on the back left towards the bottom


----------



## Nesje

Mikaelha said:


> Do you have a close MK boutique? They have all the items in color loden for sale!



There are stores which sell MK, but no MK boutiques in my country. 


Does anyone know if a large Selma fits a MacBook Pro 13"?
Sometimes I read that it fits, but there are also people who say it doesn't.


----------



## Cherry1

The Selma N/S Large tote does, not for sure about the Selma satchel.


----------



## dawntan78

sambalsotong said:


> Where can you find this stated on the bag?



You might need a torchlight to shine into your bag because its kinda small.


----------



## sambalsotong

BowSatchelLover said:


> Inside the bag on the back left towards the bottom



Ooh ok I've found it! Mine says Made in Indonesia. Thanks very much!


----------



## sambalsotong

dawntan78 said:


> You might need a torchlight to shine into your bag because its kinda small.



I actually just did it without using a torch coz i'm in the train on the way to work so it's pretty bright where i am lol. Thanks for your tip.


----------



## babygirlisla

Recently joined TPF so here's a pic of my MK Selma


----------



## lenie

Amortentia said:


> Pretty much, it is the Bordeaux colour they had last year but it has been renamed Cinnabar.


Thank you for the response. MK online calls it dark red, but when I call my SA at the MK store, she thinks it is the Cinnabar that is arriving this week. I bought the Bordeaux last year in the medium travel tote and it is a pretty color. I am hoping it is a little brighter red than Bordeaux.


----------



## ROV

My first Selma arrived yesterday, the large in Tan. So excited when i saw the box waiting for me when i got home after work.  I also wasn't expecting it til next week, & delivered in under a week from US TO Melb, Australia! 
I won this at auction on eBay, new with tags for US$321 + US$30 postage (about AUS$406 total). It was kind of an impulse buy, as I already had the Dark Red on per-order from the Michael Kors website (arriving next wk -will post pics soon). In addition to winning another Selma in the Navy on eBay, but due to shipping delays will get this in 1-2wks . Yes I got carried away....
 It took me a while to choose a colour. I first stumbled upon the Selma in the Large Neon Yellow / Black Colourblock & it was love at first sight! After days of googling images & viewing the pics in this forum I decided on the Navy, practical and easy to wear. THEN I saw the Dark Red! I had to get this & so I called up the MK international orders line & preordered it! 

 I've attached pics below, next to my MK N/S Hamilton in Luggage Croc embossed w/ Gold hardware comparing the luggage to the Tan. In real life it's a warm creamy honey beige colour I love that its a completely different shade to my Hamilton.


----------



## MDT

ROV said:


> My first Selma arrived yesterday, the large in Tan. So excited when i saw the box waiting for me when i got home after work.  I also wasn't expecting it til next week, & delivered in under a week from US TO Melb, Australia!
> I won this at auction on eBay, new with tags for US$321 + US$30 postage (about AUS$406 total). It was kind of an impulse buy, as I already had the Dark Red on per-order from the Michael Kors website (arriving next wk -will post pics soon). In addition to winning another Selma in the Navy on eBay, but due to shipping delays will get this in 1-2wks . Yes I got carried away....
> It took me a while to choose a colour. I first stumbled upon the Selma in the Large Neon Yellow / Black Colourblock & it was love at first sight! After days of googling images & viewing the pics in this forum I decided on the Navy, practical and easy to wear. THEN I saw the Dark Red! I had to get this & so I called up the MK international orders line & preordered it!
> 
> I've attached pics below, next to my MK N/S Hamilton in Luggage Croc embossed w/ Gold hardware comparing the luggage to the Tan. In real life it's a warm creamy honey beige colour I love that its a completely different shade to my Hamilton.



I love the tan. I have a e/w Hamilton in this color and its beautiful. Love it on the Selma as well!


----------



## ROV

So the FedEx guy delivered my Dark Red/ Cinnabar bag early this morning!! 
Again very quick delivery to Melb, Aus - It was shipped on Tuesday so within 4 days.
Pre-ordered this on the MK website, but says on the box it was from shipped from Neiman Marcus Direct in Irving, TX. For a moment i was really worried it wouldn't arrive, because when Michael Kors sent me the email confirming shipping, the address said AUSTRIA not AUSTRALIA! But thank goodness they do checks . Guess the lady I spoke to didn't understand my aussie accent... oh well...just a warning to those who make purchases using MK's international orders line.

On the MK website the colour is Dark Red, but on the tag its Cinnabar. I love the colour, its quite dramatic. In person the colour is Ox Blood with more of a pinkish hue than brown.

Meet the new addition:


----------



## catwhisperer

It's gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to arrive next week!


----------



## ROV

catwhisperer said:


> It's gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to arrive next week!



Did you pre order yours as well via MK, or purchase elsewhere?
I'm  very happy with how long it took to deliver these items to customers  outside the US. They should really start on incorporating their online  shopping internationally instead of phoning in orders.
Not only does it save you on international calls, but you can be assured that your details are correct and not get lost in translation.

I guess next time would just order from NM as they had (or maybe still have free shipping internationally)...they just didn't have the Cinnabar for order yet.
It cost me US$44 to ship via MK.


----------



## TaterTots

Love the Cinnabar color...  I was thinking Black or Pearl Grey for my Selma purchase but that deep red color has me rethinking...  Congrats on such an awesome color .... and bag...


----------



## catwhisperer

ROV said:


> Did you pre order yours as well via MK, or purchase elsewhere?
> I'm  very happy with how long it took to deliver these items to customers  outside the US. They should really start on incorporating their online  shopping internationally instead of phoning in orders.
> Not only does it save you on international calls, but you can be assured that your details are correct and not get lost in translation.
> 
> I guess next time would just order from NM as they had (or maybe still have free shipping internationally)...they just didn't have the Cinnabar for order yet.
> It cost me US$44 to ship via MK.



I initially ordered through mk, but cancelled my ordered and waited for NM to stock the cinnabar before ordering (to save on shipping, US$35 to Singapore). Unfortunately it seems there is a mix up in the system because my package is out for delivery now in Ohio 

You can order from the chat service on the mk site to save on phone calls!


----------



## tigresspurse

I went to the MK store here in Germany the other day and found out they have the Selma stud in a medium size. So far I thought it only comes in large NS, large EW and as a messenger bag.
On the MK website I never saw one in medium.
I am looking for the BLACK Selma stud in MEDIUM size but I cant get it anywhere in Germany from a online store.
Does anyone know if I can get it shipped from a online store in the US?


----------



## candyrain

ROV said:


> So the FedEx guy delivered my Dark Red/ Cinnabar bag early this morning!!
> Again very quick delivery to Melb, Aus - It was shipped on Tuesday so within 4 days.
> Pre-ordered this on the MK website, but says on the box it was from shipped from Neiman Marcus Direct in Irving, TX. For a moment i was really worried it wouldn't arrive, because when Michael Kors sent me the email confirming shipping, the address said AUSTRIA not AUSTRALIA! But thank goodness they do checks . Guess the lady I spoke to didn't understand my aussie accent... oh well...just a warning to those who make purchases using MK's international orders line.
> 
> On the MK website the colour is Dark Red, but on the tag its Cinnabar. I love the colour, its quite dramatic. In person the colour is Ox Blood with more of a pinkish hue than brown.
> 
> Meet the new addition:


That is a beautiful colour! I am so jealous!!! I bought it online for £170 and then 3days later they said they had ran out of stock


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for posting your pics of cinnabon Rov! I can't wait to see this color IRL, last year I loved the bordeaux color they made but not any of the styles that it came in and I was wondering how this color compared to it. It's always hard to tell from stock pics but so far it looks a bit lighter with more of a brown undertone compared to last years bordeaux which was darker with a more purple undertone. 

Is the medium size hard to find, it seems like all I can find is the large or mini crossbody labeled as a medium. I'd really like a medium the real medium with handles this f/w. I saw a few in the croc/snackskin but I'd really like a color saffiano like the cinabon or iris in the medium.


----------



## ROV

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for posting your pics of cinnabon Rov! I can't wait to see this color IRL, last year I loved the bordeaux color they made but not any of the styles that it came in and I was wondering how this color compared to it. It's always hard to tell from stock pics but so far it looks a bit lighter with more of a brown undertone compared to last years bordeaux which was darker with a more purple undertone.
> 
> Is the medium size hard to find, it seems like all I can find is the large or mini crossbody labeled as a medium. I'd really like a medium the real medium with handles this f/w. I saw a few in the croc/snackskin but I'd really like a color saffiano like the cinabon or iris in the medium.


The Cinnabon was by far my fav colour in the Selma so far... The stock pics on the MK website is very close to the colour. Definitely more towards the moody reds /merlot and with a dark pinky hue in the light and less brown tones. 

Yea I haven't seen any medium Selmas lately in the full colour only the in the colourblocks & Croc/ Python. Have they stopped making them in medium now? I was hesitant at first with the large since I'm fairly short, but happy I went with it ...I just have to adjust the strap on the fifth very top hole.


----------



## pixiejenna

Darn I'll have to stalk all the sites to see if a medium pops up. It's the right size for my needs and I tend to stay away from larger bags because the bigger it is the more junk I tend to carry kwim.


----------



## ROV

Pajetti said:


> Hi all!
> is this selma fake or authentic?
> thank you,
> P
> 
> View attachment 2320333
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320337





Jaggerswagger said:


> Most definitely looks authentic!





ROV said:


> Hi I currently have 2 selmas both purchased from  US, one I'm sure is authentic because it was preordered from MK website  (Cinnabar) - Both are made in Indonesia.
> 
> I had a Selma in navy delivered yesterday, but it said made in China.
> I compared the Made in China (MIC) vs. the Made in Indonesia (MII) Selmas
> and first off the saffiano leather seemed thicker on the made in  Indonesia bags, in addition the shoulder strap in the MIC was slightly  wider, about 1mm than the MII.
> My main qualm about the MIC Selma the handles have a wiggle room (side to side) between the hardware, unlike the MII selmas.
> Another no no for me was the whole inner canvas lining can be separated  from the bottom of the bag, whereas the MII bags are fixed to the  bottom.
> 
> Just want to know if in fact other people here with Selma's purchased from a reputable retailer have a Made in China tag inside?
> 
> I have contacted my supplier, and luckily will refund my money of AUS$344 (a $100 saving compared to my other Selmas).
> 
> I will be posting the Navy back on Monday, but just in case....
> Are Made in China Selmas authentic?




This I posted this in the Authenticate this Michel Kors thread, but since we have more Selma owners here....just want to ask:

Anybody have a Made in China tag (instead of Made in Indonesia)?


----------



## Mikaelha

Hi,  if someone has a large or medium grayson and a large selma, can take a pic with both of them to compare? thanks!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ROV said:


> So the FedEx guy delivered my Dark Red/ Cinnabar bag early this morning!!
> Again very quick delivery to Melb, Aus - It was shipped on Tuesday so within 4 days.
> Pre-ordered this on the MK website, but says on the box it was from shipped from Neiman Marcus Direct in Irving, TX. For a moment i was really worried it wouldn't arrive, because when Michael Kors sent me the email confirming shipping, the address said AUSTRIA not AUSTRALIA! But thank goodness they do checks . Guess the lady I spoke to didn't understand my aussie accent... oh well...just a warning to those who make purchases using MK's international orders line.
> 
> On the MK website the colour is Dark Red, but on the tag its Cinnabar. I love the colour, its quite dramatic. In person the colour is Ox Blood with more of a pinkish hue than brown.
> 
> Meet the new addition:


I love this color!!


----------



## brittany0859

Nordstrom has a Selma up on their website that's Sapphire without color block. I really wanna see this in person but don't have a Nordstrom around me! Anybody know if its close to the Cadet color?


----------



## H2opinkcrush

my Selma's just relaxing on top of my book shelf !


----------



## spazbuy

Hi, I just bought my first MK bag, a Selma in Loden last weekend on sale! I wore it for the first time today and the lettering seems crooked? And there is a weird dark spot on the bag that won't come off. I took it to the store I bought it from and she saw the problems but seemed dismissive of my problems and said they had none in stock and she would have to call around and get back to me. What can I expect from the customer service? I attached pictures of the lettering, so if that is how it normally looks please let me know, I may just be overly cautious! Thanks you!


----------



## H2opinkcrush

spazbuy said:


> Hi, I just bought my first MK bag, a Selma in Loden last weekend on sale! I wore it for the first time today and the lettering seems crooked? And there is a weird dark spot on the bag that won't come off. I took it to the store I bought it from and she saw the problems but seemed dismissive of my problems and said they had none in stock and she would have to call around and get back to me. What can I expect from the customer service? I attached pictures of the lettering, so if that is how it normally looks please let me know, I may just be overly cautious! Thanks you!


It honestly looks much better than ALOT of the ones I have seen. all my selmas lettering isnt perfect either. The worst type of lettering mishap is when the I is pushed totally up against the M. I think the lettering is fine and you shouldnt worry! however the spot is the issue - there should deff be no spot on ur brand new baby!


----------



## warden2

Joined the club! Visiting from the LV forum! Been looking for an everyday black and gold bag and this was just perfect! My 1st MK bag!


----------



## spazbuy

H2opinkcrush said:


> It honestly looks much better than ALOT of the ones I have seen. all my selmas lettering isnt perfect either. The worst type of lettering mishap is when the I is pushed totally up against the M. I think the lettering is fine and you shouldnt worry! however the spot is the issue - there should deff be no spot on ur brand new baby!


Thanks for replying! Yeah, I'm mostly worried about the spot now, good to know about the lettering too.


----------



## tazfrk

warden2 said:


> Joined the club! Visiting from the LV forum! Been looking for an everyday black and gold bag and this was just perfect! My 1st MK bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324272



Very nice, welcome to the MK fanatics forum


----------



## TaterTots

warden2 said:


> Joined the club! Visiting from the LV forum! Been looking for an everyday black and gold bag and this was just perfect! My 1st MK bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324272



It looks great on you...  I can almost promise this wont be your only MK bag...


----------



## lenie

I just bought the Selma in Cinnabar(dark red) from ebay for a great price (and free shipping)! I've been waiting for my local MK store to get this color in stock but it still isn't in. 
This will be my 6th Selma- I have it in Palm Green, Mandarin, Pearl Grey, Silver, and Loden. Can you tell that I love this bag?!


----------



## ia0622

Aww so pretty!


----------



## bella601

warden2 said:


> Joined the club! Visiting from the LV forum! Been looking for an everyday black and gold bag and this was just perfect! My 1st MK bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324272



Pretty


----------



## bella601

sambalsotong said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in! Say hello to my very first MK!
> Ohhhh I'm a happy girl.



Beautiful color


----------



## warden2

Thanks Everyone! Carrying her out for the 1st time today! I think you are right, already looking for the luggage colored one too! &#128540; Go Selma!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

I'm finally joining the club! Just got my first Selma today:


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Gorgeous selma! Love the pomegranate


----------



## TaterTots

It's gorgeous!!!!  And I agree the pomegranate is beautiful on this bag...


----------



## kaylenxo

ReginaGeorge said:


> I'm finally joining the club! Just got my first Selma today:



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ReginaGeorge said:


> I'm finally joining the club! Just got my first Selma today:


 
VERY Pretty! Love the color! Enjoy your new Selma


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

H2opinkcrush said:


> View attachment 2324185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Selma's just relaxing on top of my book shelf !


 
Very nice collection! I love the variety you have here. Wonderful choices.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

warden2 said:


> Joined the club! Visiting from the LV forum! Been looking for an everyday black and gold bag and this was just perfect! My 1st MK bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324272


 Looks great on you! Enjoy!


----------



## Kfoorya2

ReginaGeorge said:


> I'm finally joining the club! Just got my first Selma today:



I thought I am over Selma's but this color is just beauty! Even nicer than the cadet I was crazy about! Congrats dear!


----------



## tazfrk

Very pretty, enjoy!


----------



## brittany0859

Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe


----------



## TaterTots

brittany0859 said:


> Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe




Those are terrific prices.... I really like the Turquoise color as well..  I think it goes with pretty much anything...  it's awesome with greens blues... black grays... pinks and all shades of white... even purple...  if you are feeling the turquoise go for it!!!


----------



## rubycat

brittany0859 said:


> Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe



I wish we had Dillard's!!  Will they do a charge send?


----------



## Never Enuf

Does anyone know if a full size wallet and an ipad mini would fit in the selma messenger?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

brittany0859 said:


> Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe



Oh my! I paid $580 for my Selma! I wish I lived somewhere else


----------



## tigresspurse

brittany0859 said:


> Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe



OMG, I wish we had prices like that in Europe...


----------



## tigresspurse

ReginaGeorge said:


> I'm finally joining the club! Just got my first Selma today:



Beautiful bag. I absolutely love the color, I have the Mini Hamilton in pomegranate.


----------



## brittany0859

TaterTots said:


> Those are terrific prices.... I really like the Turquoise color as well..  I think it goes with pretty much anything...  it's awesome with greens blues... black grays... pinks and all shades of white... even purple...  if you are feeling the turquoise go for it!!!



That's true, it does go with a lot. Even though summers almost over its still an awesome price! I'd have to wait until I got paid Friday and I doubt they'll still have it...


----------



## TaterTots

brittany0859 said:


> That's true, it does go with a lot. Even though summers almost over its still an awesome price! I'd have to wait until I got paid Friday and I doubt they'll still have it...



I don't think it's just a summer color...  it would look amazing with all the darker fall/winter colored clothing...  I love a nice POP of color during the fall/winter months..


----------



## pepsi520

jade said:


> I am loving my Selma!  I debuted it last week at work, and one of my coworkers said (a lates 40s male): "Is that a purse or a laptop bag (I had my computer in it).  That looks really cool!"
> 
> LOL, it was pretty funny, since your average straight male never notices purses.
> 
> I got lots od compliments from passerby while I was walking around on my errands. A lot around "that is such an unusual shape, and very elegant looking."
> 
> I don't see many Celine bags out in the Bay Area.  Especially not in my city.  Lots of messenger bags, swingpack style crossbodies, and hobos.  Oh and you know the hippie-esque fabric bags made of handmade textiles from Asia or Africa.  I have recently seen a couple in SF.
> 
> I feel like the Selma is pretty well-priced, very understated and sophisticated.  And to top it off, it is really light on it is own!
> 
> I am planning a bag clean out, because I have seriously been looking for the perfect black bag for years and I have quite a few pretenders that I am no longer using.


gorgeous! congrats!
I own a medium size selma in mandarin and love it. I like the saffaino leather since it's pretty durable. And the price is so much more affordable compare to other big brand who uses the same exact leather!!!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

H2opinkcrush said:


> It honestly looks much better than ALOT of the ones I have seen. all my selmas lettering isnt perfect either. The worst type of lettering mishap is when the I is pushed totally up against the M. I think the lettering is fine and you shouldnt worry! however the spot is the issue - there should deff be no spot on ur brand new baby!



Interesting...I was just flipping through this thread specifically to look at some other folks' lettering, because I tried on the sapphire/black colorblock version in Macy's the other day and was really, really disappointed when I looked at the lettering. From photos I thought I would be a big fan of the bag and was looking forward to probably getting it in that color, but the lettering really put me off, made me worried there was a quality issue.

I will have to rethink but I could see myself having some OCD issues with this. Too bad!


----------



## rmkette

Finally got my hands on the Selma Messenger in Dark Dune!!


----------



## TaterTots

rmkette said:


> Finally got my hands on the Selma Messenger in Dark Dune!!



It's just gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MDT

rmkette said:


> Finally got my hands on the Selma Messenger in Dark Dune!!



Gorgeous! I have the multi-function wallet in this color with the studs and love it. Sometimes I wonder if I should have gotten dark dune instead of pomegranate for my Selma messenger as well! Such a pretty color!


----------



## monovv

brittany0859 said:


> Just left my local dillards and they had selma studded messenger in pomegranate for $180, turquoise for $129 and a large studded pomegranate but I forgot to look at the price. I love the turquoise but I'm not sure about it with my wardrobe



Why we dont have Dillards nearby


----------



## BowSatchelLover

My second Selma in just over a week and my last (probably not)

http://twitter.com/gemmallevy/status/378779957553815552/photo/1


----------



## lenie

BowSatchelLover said:


> My second Selma in just over a week and my last (probably not)
> 
> http://twitter.com/gemmallevy/status/378779957553815552/photo/1


I just got the same bag today. Isn't the color gorgeous?! I love this color. This is my 6th Selma and I keep telling myself that it will be my last one, but MK keeps coming out with a beautiful color that I have to have.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

lenie said:


> I just got the same bag today. Isn't the color gorgeous?! I love this color. This is my 6th Selma and I keep telling myself that it will be my last one, but MK keeps coming out with a beautiful color that I have to have.



I love it so much. I've been looking for it for ages because I'm from the UK and not even Michael Kors stores over here have it but I managed to get it from House of Fraser. I ordered it Thursday and it came yesterday morning. I've got the pomegranate as well. I hope they bring out more autumnal colours, I love the Loden as well.


----------



## mila007

Awesome bags!


----------



## lenie

BowSatchelLover said:


> I love it so much. I've been looking for it for ages because I'm from the UK and not even Michael Kors stores over here have it but I managed to get it from House of Fraser. I ordered it Thursday and it came yesterday morning. I've got the pomegranate as well. I hope they bring out more autumnal colours, I love the Loden as well.



I have the Loden too. It is a great color-deep olive green with khaki undertones. It goes with everything.  You can also get these MK bags on eBay.  I got my Cinnabar, palm green, and mandarin on eBay.

Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## epaz

do you mind doing a modeling shot cross body? I'm dreaming of this little bag. But I'm not undecided about the studs. 



rmkette said:


> Finally got my hands on the Selma Messenger in Dark Dune!!


----------



## Jenniferswift

Hey guys, how do you guys take care of your selma? I just got my selma two days ago and I'm experiencing very light white marks on my bag and I don't know where it's from.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jenniferswift said:


> Hey guys, how do you guys take care of your selma? I just got my selma two days ago and I'm experiencing very light white marks on my bag and I don't know where it's from.


 
Hi, Is this color transfer or color rubbing off of the bag?  It the color is rubbing off, which I have seen on bags in the store I would take back for a refund or exchage.


----------



## MissIn

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, Is this color transfer or color rubbing off of the bag?  It the color is rubbing off, which I have seen on bags in the store I would take back for a refund or exchage.



I also noticed the same problem on mine (which I purchased last week) but I got mine on sale...not sure if they will let me exchange is. The receipt says its final sale


----------



## purseluv

Is the Selma in that vibrant green still available? Thanks!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

purseluv said:


> Is the Selma in that vibrant green still available? Thanks!


I have not seen the green bag lately.  You may need to try zappos or maybe eBay.  I love the green selma.   Good luck


----------



## lenie

purseluv said:


> Is the Selma in that vibrant green still available? Thanks!


The color is called Palmgreen and it was Spring 2013 color. It is unlikely that any store still carries it so your best bet would be through eBay or Bonanza. I have that color and it is beautiful.


----------



## Advo

Does anyone know where you can get the Cinnabar/dark red in Europe (pref online)? I was going to buy from House of Fraser but someone bought the last one right before me.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Advo said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the Cinnabar/dark red in Europe (pref online)? I was going to buy from House of Fraser but someone bought the last one right before me.



I think that was me, sorry lol. I haven't seen it anywhere else over here I'm afraid but I check for new colours most days so I'll let you know if I see it.


----------



## AlannahMae

Hi ladies, there's huge debates here with regards to where the Selmas are made. Mine are both made in China. Some of my friends' are made in Vietnam. But a bunch of resellers are saying the authentic ones are made in Indonesia (where I live currently). Can anyone verify? Thank you.


----------



## Advo

BowSatchelLover said:


> I think that was me, sorry lol. I haven't seen it anywhere else over here I'm afraid but I check for new colours most days so I'll let you know if I see it.



Oh darn it! Thanks, maybe they'll restock it.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

I have a chance to get a selma for a really good deal. Now question is navy blue or luggage? I like both!


----------



## NurseAnn

About to join with a navy Selma!  Macy's is doing a 25% off promo now and I couldn't pass it up.  Only downside is I have to wait until the 18th to pick it up.  So annoying.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

bagcrazysteph said:


> I have a chance to get a selma for a really good deal. Now question is navy blue or luggage? I like both!


luggage


----------



## RegaleRoyale

I am in the same boat.  I have the black one on hold to pick up on Wednesday.  I am so anxious.   The sale was very tempting.  Glad I caught it though. 




NurseAnn said:


> About to join with a navy Selma!  Macy's is doing a 25% off promo now and I couldn't pass it up.  Only downside is I have to wait until the 18th to pick it up.  So annoying.


----------



## Ddelta

I bought the selma loden today, it's 30% off at the MK boutiques 

I also got the Mandarin large selma stud three weeks ago, an absolute steal from lord and Taylor at $170 incl tax .


----------



## NurseAnn

RegaleRoyale said:


> I am in the same boat.  I have the black one on hold to pick up on Wednesday.  I am so anxious.   The sale was very tempting.  Glad I caught it though.




I had a hard time deciding between black and navy.  Both are so pretty.  I know what you mean about being anxious to have it.  I'm glad I didn't buy it any earlier than today.  That would have been torture.  The sale is tempting me to preorder more but I am trying to resist.  I've already purchased 3 bags in 3 weeks.


----------



## laurenceps

I have it in grey and black, and was wondering do you guys think that color block its just a trend and it's going to pass, Should I get it in just grey, so that it's more classy??


----------



## pixiejenna

NurseAnn said:


> About to join with a navy Selma!  Macy's is doing a 25% off promo now and I couldn't pass it up.  Only downside is I have to wait until the 18th to pick it up.  So annoying.



Is this a Macys card holder only sale? It seems like all the offers I've been getting for them is for 20% off but MK is usually excluded.


----------



## NurseAnn

pixiejenna said:


> Is this a Macys card holder only sale? It seems like all the offers I've been getting for them is for 20% off but MK is usually excluded.



No it is for everyone.  I don't have a Macy's card.  Today was the last day though.  Starting tomorrow it will be 20% off (including MK).  I think the next big 25% off sale they are doing will be in November.


----------



## Mikaelha

laurenceps said:


> I have it in grey and black, and was wondering do you guys think that color block its just a trend and it's going to pass, Should I get it in just grey, so that it's more classy??




Pearl Gray is better, more classy! I have it and I love it!


----------



## thebarberswife

Hi, I just pre-saled a luggage colored Selma from the Macy's sale. Unfortunately the only one left in my area (I checked our two Macy's) has two weird markings on the front that might not come off. 

I love the color especially because it matches my everyday casual-plaid&jeans-MadeWell sort of style but I don't want to buy a damaged bag. 

Do you guys think the navy Selma would work for my look? Or is navy the better choice to hide possible markings (I have two young messy boys...)?


----------



## purseonal obsession

thebarberswife said:


> Hi, I just pre-saled a luggage colored Selma from the Macy's sale. Unfortunately the only one left in my area (I checked our two Macy's) has two weird markings on the front that might not come off.
> 
> I love the color especially because it matches my everyday casual-plaid&jeans-MadeWell sort of style but I don't want to buy a damaged bag.
> 
> Do you guys think the navy Selma would work for my look? Or is navy the better choice to hide possible markings (I have two young messy boys...)?



Both are gorgeous colors! Love them both. Sorry im of no help.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm still thinking about buying the silver metallic Selma.
I've always wanted a silver handbgag but i'm not sure aboute the quality of the embossed silver mtallic leather.


----------



## RegaleRoyale

I picked up my black Selma today from the pre-sale.  I really like the bag. I carried it for the first time tonight and loved how chic it was.  It was my second choice because I was really trying to save up for a Miranda but I can totally say I am satisfied with this bag.  I also was able to snag a Mandarin Red one on Ebay.  Score!


----------



## lenie

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm still thinking about buying the silver metallic Selma.
> I've always wanted a silver handbgag but i'm not sure aboute the quality of the embossed silver mtallic leather.


I have the silver metallic Selma. I think the quality of the leather and workmanship is excellent. The silver is a pretty color that works with everything.


----------



## Caz6674

I'm usually over on the Chanel forum...but I've joined the Selma club! My husband very kindly brought me one - its a tan colour, not sure of the exact name...but anyway i love it. So surprised at how good the quality is,  beautiful leather and a versatile bag...can be casual or dressed up    he also got me matching wedge shoes! i think ill be going into MK to have a proper look myself


----------



## Caz6674

sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me


----------



## tigresspurse

lenie said:


> I have the silver metallic Selma. I think the quality of the leather and workmanship is excellent. The silver is a pretty color that works with everything.



I have both the silver and gold Selma and the silver Tilda clutch, which is the same material. I just love the lizard style. I use the gold one a lot, it matches to most of my outfits. I havent used the silver one so far because I just got it and think about selling it because The golden one seems to be enough. But the bag is really beautiful and I am just going to sell because I have the golden one.


----------



## tigresspurse

Caz6674 said:


> View attachment 2338089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me



congrats, what a nice present. Your hubby knows good style!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

lenie said:


> I have the silver metallic Selma. I think the quality of the leather and workmanship is excellent. The silver is a pretty color that works with everything.



Thank you for your opinion.

I also think silver works with everything.  I'm sure the silver Selma would look great with a simple jeans an t-shirt look. 
And i don't think that many people im my area or even in my country would have the same bag.


----------



## tigresspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I also think silver works with everything.  I'm sure the silver Selma would look great with a simple jeans an t-shirt look.
> And i don't think that many people im my area or even in my country would have the same bag.



Just saw you are from Switzerland  
Go for the silver one. I havent even seen any golden or silver ones so far in Germany


----------



## tigresspurse

The newest Selma family member arrived today 
I am so in love with the sapphire colorblock Selma


----------



## Hollywood Hills

That picture just convinced me that i need the silver Selma.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I just ordered the silver Selma. 
It was reduced from 474 to 333 swiss francs. Including shipping and taxes i paid less than 400 swiss francs. There was another one available at Saks online but it would've cost me way more.


----------



## tigresspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> I just ordered the silver Selma.
> It was reduced from 474 to 333 swiss francs. Including shipping and taxes i paid less than 400 swiss francs. There was another one available at Saks online but it would've cost me way more.



Glad my pic could help hahaha 
Congrats, where did you order it?


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Bloomingdales


----------



## keishapie1973

Caz6674 said:


> View attachment 2338089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me



Beautiful!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Caz6674 said:


> View attachment 2338089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me



Good hubby!  Those shoes are hot!


----------



## RegaleRoyale

Questoin??  For those are you that own the Selma in black, are you experiencing issues with what appears to be grease stains?  When I first unwrapped my bad it appeard to have some spots that appeared to be a bit darker like a grease stain and I didn't make a bit fuss about it but as I wore it out yesterday, I got more of these stains on the bag.  It is not very noticeable but it is a slight annoyance.

Any insight???? Thanks.


----------



## Cherry1

No. I haven't notice any on mine.


----------



## NurseAnn

Officially joining with Navy!




Oh my goodness the details on this bag are beautiful!


----------



## NurseAnn

And some mods!  Do you ladies treat your bags with anything to protect them?


----------



## RegaleRoyale

Looking good!!! NurseAnn!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Caz6674 said:


> View attachment 2338089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me


Very nice


----------



## joooles

Hey guys, Carson's is having 25% off with code GOODWILL135 (or for an in-store coupon, sign up for sweepstakes here: http://www.carsons.com/)!  It applies to Michael Kors too! Too bad I want the black or navy Selma and they don't have that or the crossbody one either. :cry: I saw the luggage studded, cinnabar (lovely!), coffee, python prints, dark slate/black, and sapphire/black (I love the color block, but afraid of color transfers!) Selmas. Happy hunting!


----------



## NurseAnn

RegaleRoyale said:


> Looking good!!! NurseAnn!



Thank you! Have you figured out what is going on with your Selma getting those spots?  If that happened to mine I think I'd demand an exchange.


----------



## designer.deals

joooles said:


> Hey guys, Carson's is having 25% off with code GOODWILL135 (or for an in-store coupon, sign up for sweepstakes here: http://www.carsons.com/)!  It applies to Michael Kors too! Too bad I want the black or navy Selma and they don't have that or the crossbody one either. :cry: I saw the luggage studded, cinnabar (lovely!), coffee, python prints, dark slate/black, and sapphire/black (I love the color block, but afraid of color transfers!) Selmas. Happy hunting!



thank you for the promo code just purchased the coffee & cinnabar selma. can't wait to get them !!! I'm in Califronia and unforuntately Carsons isn't over here but thank god for online ordering


----------



## RegaleRoyale

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you! Have you figured out what is going on with your Selma getting those spots?  If that happened to mine I think I'd demand an exchange.



No, I haven't figured it out yet. It's not very noticeable.  I can live with it.  I think.   I'll try to capture it in a pic.


----------



## RegaleRoyale

designer.deals said:


> thank you for the promo code just purchased the coffee & cinnabar selma. can't wait to get them !!! I'm in Califronia and unforuntately Carsons isn't over here but thank god for online ordering



Wow good deal..Thanks for sharing Joooles!  I am trying so hard not to expand my lil Selma collection.  I did that with the Coach Sabrinas and my black Sabrina really got no love.


----------



## designer.deals

RegaleRoyale said:


> Wow good deal..Thanks for sharing Joooles!  I am trying so hard not to expand my lil Selma collection.  I did that with the Coach Sabrinas and my black Sabrina really got no love.



It's so hard not to expand! With the addition of these 2 I will have 13 I think (black, black/slate, zinnia, mandarin, loden, turquoise, pomegranate, pearl gray, navy, lugguage, cadet, and now coffee and cinnabar )


----------



## RegaleRoyale

designer.deals said:


> It's so hard not to expand! With the addition of these 2 I will have 13 I think (black, black/slate, zinnia, mandarin, loden, turquoise, pomegranate, pearl gray, navy, lugguage, cadet, and now coffee and cinnabar )



Wow...now that is a heck of a collection. NICE! I will just have two...Black and Mandarin.


----------



## designer.deals

RegaleRoyale said:


> Wow...now that is a heck of a collection. NICE! I will just have two...Black and Mandarin.



I'm on the verge of returning the cadet one and getting the color block (black/sapphire)


----------



## melissatrv

I liked the small studded Red but thought the red was more orangy red than in the stock photos, still might get it though


----------



## littlemisspurse

tigresspurse said:


> The newest Selma family member arrived today
> I am so in love with the sapphire colorblock Selma



Which size is the sapphire color block?
I've fallen in love with it, but can only find the large n/s and I think that's a little too big


----------



## tigresspurse

littlemisspurse said:


> Which size is the sapphire color block?
> I've fallen in love with it, but can only find the large n/s and I think that's a little too big



It's the large e/w satchel. The tote is too big, I agree.


----------



## Aphrhodite

joooles said:


> Hey guys, Carson's is having 25% off with code GOODWILL135 (or for an in-store coupon, sign up for sweepstakes here: http://www.carsons.com/)!  It applies to Michael Kors too! Too bad I want the black or navy Selma and they don't have that or the crossbody one either. :cry: I saw the luggage studded, cinnabar (lovely!), coffee, python prints, dark slate/black, and sapphire/black (I love the color block, but afraid of color transfers!) Selmas. Happy hunting!


WHOA! thank you so much was hoping to get a deal like this from any of the stores that carry the cinnabar color! thanks again!!


----------



## kaylenxo

joooles said:


> Hey guys, Carson's is having 25% off with code GOODWILL135 (or for an in-store coupon, sign up for sweepstakes here: http://www.carsons.com/)!  It applies to Michael Kors too! Too bad I want the black or navy Selma and they don't have that or the crossbody one either. :cry: I saw the luggage studded, cinnabar (lovely!), coffee, python prints, dark slate/black, and sapphire/black (I love the color block, but afraid of color transfers!) Selmas. Happy hunting!



Thanks for enabling me to buy the sapphire/black color block  I tried so hard to resist but couldn't do it.


----------



## siadevina

Hiii selma lovers
I just bought this selma messenger with grommet.. Do u think its authentic? Pleaseeeeeee help mee


----------



## lenie

Has anyone seen the coffee color in real life? It looks like a rich, dark brown in pictures. Is it so dark that it looks like black? If anyone has the black saffiano and coffee saffiano, side by side pictures would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lenie said:


> Has anyone seen the coffee color in real life? It looks like a rich, dark brown in pictures. Is it so dark that it looks like black? If anyone has the black saffiano and coffee saffiano, side by side pictures would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I have seen it in person I do not own either of those colors.  It is a very dark rich brown and stunning! Does not look black at all to me.  I would choose brown over black, because it is more unique.


----------



## lenie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I have seen it in person I do not own either of those colors.  It is a very dark rich brown and stunning! Does not look black at all to me.  I would choose brown over black, because it is more unique.



Thank you! That is very helpful.


----------



## Ghost55

Pearl gray large Selma


----------



## RegaleRoyale

Ghost55, that pearl gray looks beautiful!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Beautiful. I have it too and can't stop wearing it.


----------



## littlemisspurse

tigresspurse said:


> It's the large e/w satchel. The tote is too big, I agree.



Any tips to where I can find the satchel? 
The large e/w sapphire/black Selma? I'm in Europe so sadly carson's not an option for me


----------



## Ghost55

Thanks girls! I think this I will break out for my first day of my new job


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Anyone know where I can order a Selma online that will actually ship to Canada?


----------



## sky8713

littlemisspurse said:


> Any tips to where I can find the satchel?
> The large e/w sapphire/black Selma? I'm in Europe so sadly carson's not an option for me



It's on Selfridges website http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/C...1-30T3MLM37T/?previewAttribute=Sapphire/black
I know they ship within Europe but am not sure if they ship to Norway though?


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Are you looking for a particular color? You can order from neimanmarcus.com or Nordstrom.com they ship to Canada but you have to pay duties and shipping. They show prices in Canadian dollars so you know how much you will have to pay. I've used neimanmarcus.com a number of times and they're pretty good. As for Nordstrom I just ordered the jet set messenger in pomegranate and I'm patiently waiting for its arrival hopefully the bag will be in perfect condition because I don't like the hassle of returning things.

I was just wondering why you'd rather order online? Their prices seem to be more expensive than buying it in MK boutiques in Canada plus you have to add in duties and shipping fees... The only reason I've bought from these online stores is because I can't find the bags in a specific color I want. HTH


----------



## sky8713

Hi all - I was looking at the Selma in a few stores yesterday and was so tempted to get one!

I have a question about the bag that I was wondering if you lovely people could answer? I love how it has the shoulder/cross body strap and if I got one I would be using the strap all the time. But when I put all my stuff into one of the display bags I found that the bag deformed a bit due to where the strap attaches (the weight pulls down on the rest of the bag but the two opposite sides where the strap attaches are higher). Do any of you experience this with your bag and does it lead to any permanent deformation of the bag?

Also I really wish MK made this bag in black with silver hardware!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

littlemisspurse said:


> Any tips to where I can find the satchel?
> The large e/w sapphire/black Selma? I'm in Europe so sadly carson's not an option for me



Dillards:
http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...1_301_503989804?df=04038155_zi_sapphire_black

Bloomingdales:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=20&ppp=20&sp=5&rid=&spc=159&kws=Michael kors


----------



## littlemisspurse

sky8713 said:


> It's on Selfridges website http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/C...1-30T3MLM37T/?previewAttribute=Sapphire/black
> I know they ship within Europe but am not sure if they ship to Norway though?



Thanks, but they were out of stock


----------



## PollyGal

littlemisspurse said:


> Thanks, but they were out of stock



Did u try Net-a-Porter? They had them!


----------



## TaterTots

Ghost55 said:


> Pearl gray large Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2340880
> View attachment 2340881



Gorgeous Ghost just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## littlemisspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> Dillards:
> http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...1_301_503989804?df=04038155_zi_sapphire_black
> 
> Bloomingdales:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=20&ppp=20&sp=5&rid=&spc=159&kws=Michael kors



Thank you!


----------



## littlemisspurse

PollyGal said:


> Did u try Net-a-Porter? They had them!



Found it at dillons, and one is now on its way to me! But thanks!


----------



## Cut

Hey guys,
I deeply fell in love with the selma..unfortunately it seems to be sold out everywhere (im from germany). I'm looking for the large selma tote (the NS version) in navy.. I can only find it online in black.
Do you have any idea where i can get it? I've already checked bloomingdales, nordstrom,marcys, harrods, dillards, net-a-porter everything.. It doesn't seem to exist in navy anymore (the large NS) 

My heart is breaking..if you have any advise please let me know!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Cut said:


> Hey guys,
> I deeply fell in love with the selma..unfortunately it seems to be sold out everywhere (im from germany). I'm looking for the large selma tote (the NS version) in navy.. I can only find it online in black.
> Do you have any idea where i can get it? I've already checked bloomingdales, nordstrom,marcys, harrods, dillards, net-a-porter everything.. It doesn't seem to exist in navy anymore (the large NS)
> 
> My heart is breaking..if you have any advise please let me know!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Are you looking for this one ore the even larger version?
http://www.fashionette.de/michael-michael-kors-selma-ns-navy


----------



## Cut

No, i want the one where the height is bigger than the width.. Its this here: (but i need navy)


----------



## brittany0859

Cut said:


> No, i want the one where the height is bigger than the width.. Its this here: (but i need navy)



I could be wrong but I'm not sure they ever made it navy. I never saw it anywhere


----------



## Cut

Oh  maybe thats the reason i cannot find it anywhere


----------



## annmarpar

Selma in Navy! Love!


----------



## TaterTots

annmarpar said:


> Selma in Navy! Love!



LOVE the Navy!!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

Here are my clutches.   Black with gold and sapphire blue with silver studs!  Anyone seen other selma bags w silver studs??  I would love a messenger with silver studs.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My silver Selma arrived today.


----------



## tigresspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> My silver Selma arrived today.



Congrats 
And I decided to sell my silver one today..


----------



## Hollywood Hills

tigresspurse said:


> Congrats
> And I decided to sell my silver one today..



Good choice.
My next Selma will be a Messenger.


----------



## mslishab

I picked up the cinnabar/black snake Selma today.  The wallet and black studded I picked up from Macy's presale.  Now all I need is the luggage, navy, pearl grey, and a black messenger.  (-:


----------



## Mentalism

Ohhhh I am in love I have been coming to this forum everyday for the whole last two week (while a friend was in the states, she just got home today). Now I am a member of the Selma Club  I just want to show you all, my navy blue Selma  Thank you ^^


----------



## apple007

I was wondering if anyone knows if the studded Selma comes in the same size as the large non-studded one (10"H x 13"W x 6"D.)  The large studded Selmas I've found are just too big on me and look odd.  Thanks!


----------



## newlovein

Hi,

I am from Philippines, I am looking for a black selma bag in medium size, does anyone of you here knows  where to buy it online. Thank you so much!


----------



## purdy_femme

hi, just want to share a new release in local mk stores. it's the mk selma in medium colorblock satchel. i wonder if they will have other colors in this size


----------



## tigresspurse

purdy_femme said:


> hi, just want to share a new release in local mk stores. it's the mk selma in medium colorblock satchel. i wonder if they will have other colors in this size



OMG!!!
They have the sapphire colorblock as a messenger!! I didnt know it comes as a messenger as well, I Love it so much


----------



## blissd

Hello dearies, can a Selma be authentic when the handles are wrapped in clear plastic and the name plate protected? I'll post photos later...  thanks!


----------



## buim87

purdy_femme said:


> hi, just want to share a new release in local mk stores. it's the mk selma in medium colorblock satchel. i wonder if they will have other colors in this size



Hi,
Would u mind tell me which MK store is this?

Thanks


----------



## purdy_femme

hi, it's from a local boutique in Singapore


----------



## MJ_girl

purdy_femme said:


> hi, just want to share a new release in local mk stores. it's the mk selma in medium colorblock satchel. i wonder if they will have other colors in this size


I saw (and tried) this color in Hongkong but did not buy thinking I might ask my friend in the US to buy it for me. I was wrong (so wrong) because it is nowhere to be found online 

If anyone happens to see this online, please let me know!


----------



## designer.deals

My new Selma's! Cinnabar & coffee colors thanks to Carson's sale !! Especially no tax!


----------



## sassypursefreak

designer.deals said:


> My new Selma's! Cinnabar & coffee colors thanks to Carson's sale !! Especially no tax!



Gorgeous! I am bummed I missed out on Cinnabar - I had it in my bag and waited too long.  I'm thinking on Coffee still- I really don't need a brown bag, but its a stunning color.


----------



## purdy_femme

MJ_girl said:


> I saw (and tried) this color in Hongkong but did not buy thinking I might ask my friend in the US to buy it for me. I was wrong (so wrong) because it is nowhere to be found online
> 
> If anyone happens to see this online, please let me know!


Yikes! This maybe a release in Asia only.


----------



## purdy_femme

designer.deals said:


> My new Selma's! Cinnabar & coffee colors thanks to Carson's sale !! Especially no tax!


Soooo lovely! I was able to ask my friend to buy me the cinnabar. Now contemplating if I should get the coffee too.


----------



## designer.deals

sassypursefreak said:


> Gorgeous! I am bummed I missed out on Cinnabar - I had it in my bag and waited too long.  I'm thinking on Coffee still- I really don't need a brown bag, but its a stunning color.


And now they have 30%


----------



## designer.deals

purdy_femme said:


> Soooo lovely! I was able to ask my friend to buy me the cinnabar. Now contemplating if I should get the coffee too.


Now it's 30% off and depending where you from it's no tax


----------



## dekora

I can't seems to find the selma medium satchel not the messager model but the one with the top handle. Has this model been discontinued?
Btw the one Ashley green is carrying (the grey Selma) is it a large or medium one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## purseonal obsession

newlovein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Philippines, I am looking for a black selma bag in medium size, does anyone of you here knows  where to buy it online. Thank you so much!



Hi! I just saw it last friday at rustans glorietta. You might want to drop by their store soon as they only have few items on stock per piece


----------



## MJ_girl

dekora said:


> I can't seems to find the selma medium satchel not the messager model but the one with the top handle. Has this model been discontinued?
> Btw the one Ashley green is carrying (the grey Selma) is it a large or medium one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are you looking for this?

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...michael+michael+kors_8_product-pool: shop now


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Hi guys,

I was wondering if any of you could help, I want to know where is the Selma made from? At least what is supposed to be stated in the tag inside the bag? Is it authentic if it states that it is made from Vietnam? There's one eBayer told me that the Selma bag she's selling is made from US. I really want the black and white Selma bag which has been discontinued, or that I couldn't find it in Michael Kors online store or the other stores such as Nordstorm, Bloomingdales, etc. 

Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## cgj

7heblacksheep said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could help, I want to know where is the Selma made from? At least what is supposed to be stated in the tag inside the bag? Is it authentic if it states that it is made from Vietnam? There's one eBayer told me that the Selma bag she's selling is made from US. I really want the black and white Selma bag which has been discontinued, or that I couldn't find it in Michael Kors online store or the other stores such as Nordstorm, Bloomingdales, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate your help.


The tag inside my Colorblock Selma Satchel in Sapphire/Black says "Made in Indonesia."  I just bought it last night from Dillards.


----------



## kaylenxo

cgj said:


> The tag inside my Colorblock Selma Satchel in Sapphire/Black says "Made in Indonesia."  I just bought it last night from Dillards.



It's so beautiful. Mine should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> My new Selma's! Cinnabar & coffee colors thanks to Carson's sale !! Especially no tax!


Congrats on your new bags  I'm lovin' the new fall colours sadly I can't buy anymore as I can't have too many bags in one style (although I'd love to collect all colours of the selma). Anyways Enjoy!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

beichubs said:


> Hi! I just saw it last friday at rustans glorietta. You might want to drop by their store soon as they only have few items on stock per piece


I was wondering how much is it in the Philippines? And do they have sales?


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Congrats on your new bags  I'm lovin' the new fall colours sadly I can't buy anymore as I can't have too many bags in one style (although I'd love to collect all colours of the selma). Anyways Enjoy!



I love this style! I'm overly crazy I have almost all the colors . To be exact I have 13 Selma's and now want the new green selma Macy's is coming out with


----------



## kkatrina

Where does everyone carry their large selma's? I find mine way too big to carry anywhere! It's too bulky, I love the look and the color of mine, but not too versatile for me.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Thanks so much for sharing. I guess I'm going to stay away from eBay and just buy from reputable online stores like Bloomingdales, etc. P/s: Your Selma is gorgeous.  

I'm so torn on whether I should get the Selma Large Top Zip Satchel in Optic white/ Black or the Selma Large Studded Tote in Black. And the difference between the two is about AUD$15 only since Bloomingdale currently has 20% off promotion. 

I manage to find only one reputable online store that still have stock for the Selma Large Satchel in Optic White/ Black. 





cgj said:


> The tag inside my Colorblock Selma Satchel in Sapphire/Black says "Made in Indonesia."  I just bought it last night from Dillards.


----------



## qudz104

Does anyone know where I can find a cinnabar Selma? Preferably from a site that offers some type of a discount, ie not mk.com... Although this bag comes in so many wonderful colors, I've decided that I need a beautiful red bag, and cinnabar is the perfect red for the beautiful Selma. Unfortunately it's not on the Carson's site anymore.


----------



## designer.deals

kkatrina said:


> Where does everyone carry their large selma's? I find mine way too big to carry anywhere! It's too bulky, I love the look and the color of mine, but not too versatile for me.



I use it on my shoulder with longer strap or just on my arm.


----------



## designer.deals

qudz104 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a cinnabar Selma? Preferably from a site that offers some type of a discount, ie not mk.com... Although this bag comes in so many wonderful colors, I've decided that I need a beautiful red bag, and cinnabar is the perfect red for the beautiful Selma. Unfortunately it's not on the Carson's site anymore.



It sold quickly the only one I see is the coffee one. But it was a good deal


----------



## 7heblacksheep

I'm not sure if you're referring to this *http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...640986&Quantity=1&seqNo=5&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG*. If it is, Bloomingdales currently have this 20% promo if you keyed in the code "friends", so it is around US$382.08.



qudz104 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a cinnabar Selma? Preferably from a site that offers some type of a discount, ie not mk.com... Although this bag comes in so many wonderful colors, I've decided that I need a beautiful red bag, and cinnabar is the perfect red for the beautiful Selma. Unfortunately it's not on the Carson's site anymore.


----------



## dekora

Sob- it seems that Macy doesn't have the medium satchel as well! Sob does it mean MK has discontinued this model- the only medium one I see around would be the studded one but it seems larger right?


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Just a quick question, can a Macbook Pro with retina display 13-inch fit into the _Selma Large Top Zip Satchel_ (without the two exterior slip pocket) or should I go for the _Studded Selma Large North South_ (this is with the two exterior slip pockets)? *

Thanks in advance guys. 
*


----------



## kaylenxo

Yaaaaay my second selma! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; The UPS man dropped her off today. I tried to resist, but the Carson's deal was just too good to pass up. $268, no tax, plus free shipping!


----------



## cgj

7heblacksheep said:


> Just a quick question, can a Macbook Pro with retina display 13-inch fit into the _Selma Large Top Zip Satchel_ (without the two exterior slip pocket) or should I go for the _Studded Selma Large North South_ (this is with the two exterior slip pockets)? *
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> *


I have the Selma Large Top Zip Satchel and the 13-inch MacBook Air.  My MacBook Air fits comfortably inside the bag with plenty of room to spare without having to angle it.  It will also zip completely with about 1/2 an inch to an inch of room from the zipper.  I think your 13-inch MacBook Pro should easily fit inside the purse considering the Pro version is a bit thicker, but not that much bigger than the Air version.


----------



## cgj

kaylenxo said:


> Yaaaaay my second selma! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; The UPS man dropped her off today. I tried to resist, but the Carson's deal was just too good to pass up. $268, no tax, plus free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355175
> View attachment 2355177
> View attachment 2355178


Congrats!  Nice color choice!


----------



## kaylenxo

cgj said:


> Congrats!  Nice color choice!



Thanks. I can't wait to wear her &#128522;


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Thanks for the insight and pictures.  



cgj said:


> I have the Selma Large Top Zip Satchel and the 13-inch MacBook Air.  My MacBook Air fits comfortably inside the bag with plenty of room to spare without having to angle it.  It will also zip completely with about 1/2 an inch to an inch of room from the zipper.  I think your 13-inch MacBook Pro should easily fit inside the purse considering the Pro version is a bit thicker, but not that much bigger than the Air version.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

:cry: I finally found the Optic White/ Black Selma large bag yesterday and today when I want to complete my purchase - it states that the colour has been sold out. Bummer much... Anyways, I went with my second option that is the Black Studded Selma large north south. Here's to hoping that it arrives to me safely and quickly. And that it is not too large for my liking.


----------



## LadyBaginess

Love all your bags ladies,will post a pic soon of my new selma and first ever Kors bag


----------



## LadyBaginess

Black and White Selma


----------



## tigresspurse

kaylenxo said:


> Yaaaaay my second selma! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; The UPS man dropped her off today. I tried to resist, but the Carson's deal was just too good to pass up. $268, no tax, plus free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355175
> View attachment 2355177
> View attachment 2355178



Congrats!
I have the same one and really love the color.
I get compliments for it all the time.


----------



## kaylenxo

tigresspurse said:


> Congrats!
> I have the same one and really love the color.
> I get compliments for it all the time.



Thanks. She is beautiful isn't she!


----------



## purseobsession9

Gorgeous bag, this has made me want a Selma as well!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Beautiful bags ladies


----------



## newlovein

does anyone of you here would like to sell their MK selma satchel medium size in black color. I am willing to buy if the price is right. I am from Philippines.  Thank you


----------



## lenie

newlovein said:


> does anyone of you here would like to sell their MK selma satchel medium size in black color. I am willing to buy if the price is right. I am from Philippines.  Thank you


There are a few black Selma's on eBay that say worldwide shipping.  According to TPF rules, people are not allowed to use the forums to sell.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Just bought a navy selma! So happy, shes so lovely. There was a pomegranate on sale but I wasn't feeling it, so went with navy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know where I can find the Michael Kors Large Selma in the Black/White?


----------



## lenie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the Michael Kors Large Selma in the Black/White?


There are a couple on eBay now.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lenie said:


> There are a couple on eBay now.


Thanks, I saw those on there... I was hoping I didn't have to resort there, but that might be my only choice


----------



## fieldsinspring

They have it on piperlime.com  



lenie said:


> There are a couple on eBay now.


----------



## designer.deals

Can't stop looking at my cinnabar selma!! It's a beauty!


----------



## RosyCroix

My Selma. Love It! Amazing purse!


----------



## kaylenxo

Just a thought, I wonder if a Selma with Rose Gold hardware is in the future? He made a Hamilton with RGH but I think it was only sold in Macys. What do you all think?


----------



## Sivear

Hello all,
I've just stumbled across this forum after just purchasing my first Selma (and my first MK!). I've gone for the medium in navy with studs and I love it. Super jealous of you lucky souls who purchased yours at a discount  any tips for keeping my Selma in tip top shape?
Thank you!


----------



## purdy_femme

Sivear said:


> Hello all,
> I've just stumbled across this forum after just purchasing my first Selma (and my first MK!). I've gone for the medium in navy with studs and I love it. Super jealous of you lucky souls who purchased yours at a discount  any tips for keeping my Selma in tip top shape?
> Thank you!


do you have it in the satchel or messenger type? i've been wanting selma in navy. having it in medium studded satchel would be perfect. can you post pics please?


----------



## designer.deals

One of my selmas


----------



## designer.deals

Another selma


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> Another selma


I love your luggage Selma and the dark slate/black color block. You must really love the selma style. Can you do an update pic of your Selmas. Love your collection


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> I love your luggage Selma and the dark slate/black color block. You must really love the selma style. Can you do an update pic of your Selmas. Love your collection



I sure do!! Yes I'll take pictures! I have 13 Selma's!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> I sure do!! Yes I'll take pictures! I have 13 Selma's!


Awesome! :okay:


----------



## Ginsy

hi everyone I am new here. I am from Malaysia, I love MK Selma too~~ am waiting for my MK Selma of Iris color ( Purple )


----------



## nazddreamer

Hi there..... newbie in d house  I sooooo need help.. I just cant choose between those studded ones or without.....  So what do u girls think?  I love the large satchel but its sold out  everywhere.. I find the tote too longish for me....


----------



## nazddreamer

Hi there.. Im totally new here.. . Im so torn apart.. with studs or without... Love large Selma satchel but its sold out everywhere.. mostly totes but its rather longish for me... Anyone who s got the large Selma totes


----------



## lenie

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there.. Im totally new here.. . Im so torn apart.. with studs or without... Love large Selma satchel but its sold out everywhere.. mostly totes but its rather longish for me... Anyone who s got the large Selma totes


I personally like the Selma's without the studs. I think the plain one is more classic and elegant. I am just not into studs.  I think some of the other TPFrs have said the studded ones are a little heavier.  I have 6  of the non-studded Selma's and I get compliments all of the time.


----------



## purdy_femme

Sharing my Selma collection  Still waiting for my cinnabar and coffee large Selma satchel


----------



## tigresspurse

There she finally is, the newest Selma family member


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there.. Im totally new here.. . Im so torn apart.. with studs or without... Love large Selma satchel but its sold out everywhere.. mostly totes but its rather longish for me... Anyone who s got the large Selma totes



I love the large e/w selma the one without studds! They are a perfect size for me not heavy at all. I use both the short handles or longer strap!. I'm like an addict to this type of bag I have 13 Selma's currently!


----------



## purdy_femme

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there.. Im totally new here.. . Im so torn apart.. with studs or without... Love large Selma satchel but its sold out everywhere.. mostly totes but its rather longish for me... Anyone who s got the large Selma totes


I'd prefer those without studs too. More classic and easy to match with.


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> I love your luggage Selma and the dark slate/black color block. You must really love the selma style. Can you do an update pic of your Selmas. Love your collection



To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's 

1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet  
4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
6. Black/ slate selma
7. Pomegranate selma
8. Mandarin selma
9. Pearl gray selma
10. Black/ sapphire selma
11. Cinnabar selma
12. Coffee selma 
13. Loden selma 

*wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


----------



## CPrincessUK

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


This is just wonderful!!! Congrats.


----------



## Ginsy

Does anyone owned a Iris color of Selma ?


----------



## purseobsession9

tigresspurse said:


> There she finally is, the newest Selma family member


 



I LOVE this Selma. Was just looking at it online. I've never bought a Selma, how much can you fit into this one? I tend to carry a lot with me, but love the crossbody and the studs! Thanks!


----------



## tigresspurse

purseobsession9 said:


> I LOVE this Selma. Was just looking at it online. I've never bought a Selma, how much can you fit into this one? I tend to carry a lot with me, but love the crossbody and the studs! Thanks!



If you carry a lot with you I would recommend the medium or large Selma.
The messenger is cute  and its convenient coz you can wear it crossbody, but it is not very roomy.


----------



## Restore724

Finally joining the *Selma* club!
_Selma large satchel in optic white/black_


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


Very nice collection  !!!! I love your turquoise selma wish that lifestyle stores where I live will sell them here but without the studs.


----------



## H2opinkcrush

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma




wow thats such an AMAZING collection. Can you possibly post up close pictures of the cinnabar and coffee handbag? and which one do you like more- I initally really liked the cinnabar but Im thinking that Michael Kors will release a deeper christmas red since cinnabar is more maroon? I am in between on which to purchase. please help!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Very nice collection  !!!! I love your turquoise selma wish that lifestyle stores where I live will sell them here but without the studs.



I haven't seen this style studds In this size anywhere. Only belk had this one and the mandarin in this size with studds versus the larger one with studds


----------



## nazddreamer

It will be wo studs den. U ladies are the best !!!! I so cant wait to get it in navy+!!


----------



## nazddreamer

lenie said:


> I personally like the Selma's without the studs. I think the plain one is more classic and elegant. I am just not into studs.  I think some of the other TPFrs have said the studded ones are a little heavier.  I have 6  of the non-studded Selma's and I get compliments all of the time.



Thnk u so much for ur opinion.. yaa I think I will get e ones wo studs.... loveeee e navy


----------



## designer.deals

H2opinkcrush said:


> wow thats such an AMAZING collection. Can you possibly post up close pictures of the cinnabar and coffee handbag? and which one do you like more- I initally really liked the cinnabar but Im thinking that Michael Kors will release a deeper christmas red since cinnabar is more maroon? I am in between on which to purchase. please help!



I honestly love the cinnabar , I'm thinking of getting the matching wallet and wrislet! 
I'll try and take another shot of the cinnabar & coffee,


----------



## designer.deals

H2opinkcrush said:


> wow thats such an AMAZING collection. Can you possibly post up close pictures of the cinnabar and coffee handbag? and which one do you like more- I initally really liked the cinnabar but Im thinking that Michael Kors will release a deeper christmas red since cinnabar is more maroon? I am in between on which to purchase. please help!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is the coffee selma


----------



## nazddreamer

Hi there.... now im also wondering is the selma tote in large heavy on its own.. and... I cant  decide between coffee and navy.... and I just saw nordstrom has e large satchel in cinnabar too... Oh help me gawdddd!!!! I cant decide


----------



## tigresspurse

Restore724 said:


> Finally joining the *Selma* club!
> _Selma large satchel in optic white/black_




Gongratulations, it's such a nice Selma!


----------



## Restore724

Thanks! &#128526;


----------



## 90046

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


 
talk about selma eye candy!!!
i drooled over the malachite studded selma lsat night @ macys


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there.... now im also wondering is the selma tote in large heavy on its own.. and... I cant  decide between coffee and navy.... and I just saw nordstrom has e large satchel in cinnabar too... Oh help me gawdddd!!!! I cant decide




That's a tough one! I would be torn between navy & cinnabar. However I believe navy you'll get more use out of it . But honestly I love all 3 that's what I had to find them especially on sale


----------



## designer.deals

90046 said:


> talk about selma eye candy!!!
> i drooled over the malachite studded selma lsat night @ macys




Is it a nice shade of green? I haven't had the chance to see it in person but I'm honestly loving the color on line. It may be my next purchase since I got gift cards from there or either I saw the same one without studds at Bloomingdales .. So hard to choose


----------



## Ellapretty

My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!


----------



## nazddreamer

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!



Lovely....!!!! Great choice !!!! )


----------



## kaylenxo

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!




Great choice! I love my luggage Selma the most. It's so versatile


----------



## nazddreamer

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...oryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=15&kws=selma&slotId=1

Im so fickle... I think I will settle for this one..  Nice ?


----------



## RosyCroix

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!



Beautiful!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag & great choice!


----------



## designer.deals

Today's bag


----------



## ifmy

Finally caved!


----------



## Bag_lady66

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!



Gorgeous bags & I love your scarf!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!



I was debating the same two plus coffee and went with navy. Enjoy!


----------



## Restore724

the addiction has begun...

*MK Selma large sapphire/black*
*MK Selma large optic white/black*


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Restore724 said:


> the addiction has begun...
> 
> *MK Selma large sapphire/black*
> *MK Selma large optic white/black*


There beautiful  
I'm waiting for my optic white to come in the mail


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ellapretty said:


> My first Selma - I had SUCH a hard time deciding between the luggage and navy versions - they are both such classics!!! In the end I chose the luggage because I bought the coach Mini Tanner (similar shape) in Navy earlier this year... I can see how addictive Selmas can be!!! The studded ones were gorgeous too!


LOVE your new Selma enjoy!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Your the Selma QUEEN!!!  Amazing collection!! Thanks for sharing!





designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ifmy said:


> Finally caved!


 
I love this color goes with everything.  I have the same pearl Gray Selma bag.  Enjoy !!!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Your the Selma QUEEN!!!  Amazing collection!! Thanks for sharing!




Best thing is not one selma I've purchased regular price it's always a cheaper price $290 USD or below


----------



## designer.deals

switching Selma's. Gonna start using my coffee selma


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2365634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switching Selma's. Gonna start using my coffee selma


 Love the coffee color! I've been eyeing this one myself!


----------



## iheart_purses

I want a Selma in the color "Dark Dune", not studded Does anyone know if this color is still available? (I do not want to buy off ebay, etc, for fear of fakes) http://shop.paradesk.nl/images/pro_302_179953_0_1.png I live in Canada so it is also harder for me to find purses.


----------



## designer.deals

iheart_purses said:


> I want a Selma in the color "Dark Dune", not studded Does anyone know if this color is still available? (I do not want to buy off ebay, etc, for fear of fakes) http://shop.paradesk.nl/images/pro_302_179953_0_1.png I live in Canada so it is also harder for me to find purses.




Oh I wish I could find that one too but I've heard it's an European release


----------



## purseobsession9

tigresspurse said:


> If you carry a lot with you I would recommend the medium or large Selma.
> The messenger is cute  and its convenient coz you can wear it crossbody, but it is not very roomy.


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> the addiction has begun...
> 
> *MK Selma large sapphire/black*
> *MK Selma large optic white/black*


 
OH My; you got them!
My favorite is the sapphire/black 
I just love this color combo!
Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> OH My; you got them!
> My favorite is the sapphire/black
> I just love this color combo!
> Congrats and Enjoy!


 

Thanks!  I just have fallen in love with this bag! 
The white/black is special occasion, good weather day use.
But sapphire/black is daily.


----------



## iHeartMK

iheart_purses said:


> I want a Selma in the color "Dark Dune", not studded Does anyone know if this color is still available? (I do not want to buy off ebay, etc, for fear of fakes) http://shop.paradesk.nl/images/pro_302_179953_0_1.png I live in Canada so it is also harder for me to find purses.


I have the large Selma in dark dune (w/o studs).  I purchased it online at forzieri.com, it ships from Italy!  I just checked the website and the bag is sold out   I purchased mine a month ago for $325 right when it released but looks like it increased to $358. I told myself I would only get the large Selma if it came in dark dune....and it did! I was so happy.

 I 'authenticated' the handbag myself to make sure it was real, the bag was made in Indonesia, so I feel pretty good about that..so I'll say Forzieri is a legitimate website to purchase from if you're interested.


----------



## iheart_purses

thank you I will check it out!


----------



## Ellapretty

kaylenxo said:


> Great choice! I love my luggage Selma the most. It's so versatile





RosyCroix said:


> Beautiful!





Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag & great choice!





bagcrazysteph said:


> I was debating the same two plus coffee and went with navy. Enjoy!





DP PURSE FAN said:


> LOVE your new Selma enjoy!!



Thanks so much! It really was a hard decision to make, I still adore the navy one - AND the grey one too LOL!



Bag_lady66 said:


> Gorgeous bags & I love your scarf!



Thanks - the scarf is from Aldo - I bought it because I loved the color combination!


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Love the coffee color! I've been eyeing this one myself!




Wait for sales! I got this one 268.50 on carsons.com with free shipping & no tax


----------



## nazddreamer

Wooohoooo...Me and hubby on e way to get my selma.... Cant wait to post e pic later... I feel like a lil girl gg to a toy store!!!!


----------



## nazddreamer

It was like love at first sight.......


----------



## nazddreamer

P.s : the pic tts showing me carrying e bag is a lil distorted. .. thats why e bag looks a lil longish as usual....


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> Wait for sales! I got this one 268.50 on carsons.com with free shipping & no tax


 Oh really? Thanks for the advice! I've also been looking at the selma in Malachite. It's a hunter greenish color. I have MK bags, but this would be my first selma purchase and I can't make up my mind! lol


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Oh really? Thanks for the advice! I've also been looking at the selma in Malachite. It's a hunter greenish color. I have MK bags, but this would be my first selma purchase and I can't make up my mind! lol




Omg Selma's are an addiction for me. I have 13 and want the new malachite studded one.


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> Omg Selma's are an addiction for me. I have 13 and want the new malachite studded one.


 Wow!! That is a lot of selma's lol! Do you  have any of the large studded selma's already? I was eyeing the mandarin colored one on zappos as it was on sale, but I hesitated and it sold out. They look kind of big and heavy? I am eyeing the sapphire/black one in that size without the studs. (Notice i'm "eyeing" all the selma's lol! )


----------



## iheart_purses

designer.deals said:


> Omg Selma's are an addiction for me. I have 13 and want the new malachite studded one.



OMG do you have it in Dark Dune as well  Let me know when you get tired of it if you do....


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Wow!! That is a lot of selma's lol! Do you  have any of the large studded selma's already? I was eyeing the mandarin colored one on zappos as it was on sale, but I hesitated and it sold out. They look kind of big and heavy? I am eyeing the sapphire/black one in that size without the studs. (Notice i'm "eyeing" all the selma's lol! )




I don't have the n/s Selma's (the larger verizon with studds and has 2 wings rather than one) I have one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 turquoise selma with studs which is the same size as the regular ones but it was an exclusive on belks.com. But Macy's just got one the same size of the reg. Selma's with studs not the bigger one. Check it out. Yes the bigger a ones are too big.


----------



## designer.deals

iheart_purses said:


> OMG do you have it in Dark Dune as well  Let me know when you get tired of it if you do....




I don't I'm in the US and they don't have that size (e/w selma) only the n/s selma


----------



## koka91

I'm in Australia and it looks like most MK stores here are out of the Selma range! The SA told me they don't know when they'll be in stock. I was so looking forward to purchasing my own now I don't know what I'll do. I want the one in black and even some online authentic websites seem to be out of stock with the black Selma...


----------



## Sharee26

Hi! Are the Selma bags only made in Indonesia? I have seen "Made in China" Selma bags. I just want to know if they're authentic. Thanks.


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> I don't have the n/s Selma's (the larger verizon with studds and has 2 wings rather than one) I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turquoise selma with studs which is the same size as the regular ones but it was an exclusive on belks.com. But Macy's just got one the same size of the reg. Selma's with studs not the bigger one. Check it out. Yes the bigger a ones are too big.


Omg! I swear I was on macys.com  just the other day and did not see the studded malachite! Thanks for letting me know!  So glad it isn't the super big one!


----------



## nazddreamer

Omg!!! Its so addictive... I just got myself another one... in coffee.... Oh help me gawd!!!


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Omg! I swear I was on macys.com  just the other day and did not see the studded malachite! Thanks for letting me know!  So glad it isn't the super big one!



It's new they just added it to the website. They have medium and the reg. large one . I saw it I'm person and it's to die for !


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Omg!!! Its so addictive... I just got myself another one... in coffee.... Oh help me gawd!!!




See I'm not only one that's addictive


----------



## nazddreamer

designer.deals said:


> See I'm not only one that's addictive



I totally get you now.... lolol... Next on the list will be navy.... But its a crazy price here in Singapore. ..!! The studded ones cost abt 749 sgd..!! About 576 usd!!!


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> It's new they just added it to the website. They have medium and the reg. large one . I saw it I'm person and it's to die for !


Oh and it's available near me!! Is the medium a good size?


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> I totally get you now.... lolol... Next on the list will be navy.... But its a crazy price here in Singapore. ..!! The studded ones cost abt 749 sgd..!! About 576 usd!!!




Dang that's a lot of money!! The cheapest ones I've gotten was the mandarin & loden selma for $187.50 plus tax from the mk store


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Oh and it's available near me!! Is the medium a good size?




I say it is but for me I find it too small that's why I prefer the large e/w selma rather than the medium and the large n/s selma is too big for me


----------



## nazddreamer

designer.deals said:


> Dang that's a lot of money!! The cheapest ones I've gotten was the mandarin & loden selma for $187.50 plus tax from the mk store



Ya .... Thats e thing about buying designer stuff over here in Singapore... Even e contemporary ones becomes much more expensive here.. So now im looking at macy s and neiman marcuss website... want to get e studless navy... !!! )


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Ya .... Thats e thing about buying designer stuff over here in Singapore... Even e contemporary ones becomes much more expensive here.. So now im looking at macy s and neiman marcuss website... want to get e studless navy... !!! )




The navy is such a classic color! But what can't I say I love all of them lol


----------



## designer.deals

lenie said:


> I just bought the Selma in Cinnabar(dark red) from ebay for a great price (and free shipping)! I've been waiting for my local MK store to get this color in stock but it still isn't in.
> This will be my 6th Selma- I have it in Palm Green, Mandarin, Pearl Grey, Silver, and Loden. Can you tell that I love this bag?!




Your not the only one I'm in love with it too lol


----------



## Restore724

#NationalHandbagDay Instagram Roundup Part Two &#8211; October 10
http://www.purseblog.com/general/nationalhandbagday-instagram-roundup-part-2.html/3


----------



## lolaspassion

Just saw these new selmas on the michael kors site!


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> Just saw these new selmas on the michael kors site!




Omg I want those too


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> Omg I want those too


The white one scares me just because I have the worst luck with white clothes, shoes, and bags lol. That black one is so pretty though! I thought you might like these! I'm still keeping my eye on the Malachite color though! I just made a Rebecca Minkoff purchase though so I need to give my wallet some time before I purchase another bag (we will see how long that lasts lol).


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> The white one scares me just because I have the worst luck with white clothes, shoes, and bags lol. That black one is so pretty though! I thought you might like these! I'm still keeping my eye on the Malachite color though! I just made a Rebecca Minkoff purchase though so I need to give my wallet some time before I purchase another bag (we will see how long that lasts lol).




I know I like them both but like you said the  white selma seems hard to keep clean. And the black I like but I already have the black reg selma. The ones I've been eyeing are the new hamiltons. Finally belk got the new malachite selma now I'm just waiting for sales to appear in which I could use them for the selma bc I don't pay tax there.


----------



## lolaspassion

designer.deals said:


> I know I like them both but like you said the  white selma seems hard to keep clean. And the black I like but I already have the black reg selma. The ones I've been eyeing are the new hamiltons. Finally belk got the new malachite selma now I'm just waiting for sales to appear in which I could use them for the selma bc I don't pay tax there.


I just checked out that site. Looks like they only have one left in malachite. I am kind of obsessed with the ones at macys that have the studs. Funny you mention the hamiltons. I have my eyes on the mandarin hamilton  That the malachite selma, and a rebecca minkoff plum affair bag are on my list


----------



## designer.deals

lolaspassion said:


> I just checked out that site. Looks like they only have one left in malachite. I am kind of obsessed with the ones at macys that have the studs. Funny you mention the hamiltons. I have my eyes on the mandarin hamilton  That the malachite selma, and a rebecca minkoff plum affair bag are on my list



Man already one left! Omg yes the studded ones are so nice too! Can't wait for family &friends discount at Macy's too I have $130 in gift cards already.


----------



## nazddreamer

Oh my gawd!!!! i really3 love the white with e diamanté. ...!!! Will it turn yellow over time ? I feel like getting it online right now but contemplating cos so afraid it will turn yellow


----------



## Danielle1590

I want this messenger Selma! Unfortunately it's still pre-order. Would be my first Selma, second MK. Love the saffiano leather

images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/2/product_assets/V/1/R/M/5/NMV1RM5_mx.jpg


----------



## brittany0859

Nordstrom has a picture that looks like a cadet selma, but when you click on it the color options are fuchsia and pearl grey. They also have a burnt orange color! I wish I had a nordstrom to see these in person!


----------



## designer.deals

brittany0859 said:


> Nordstrom has a picture that looks like a cadet selma, but when you click on it the color options are fuchsia and pearl grey. They also have a burnt orange color! I wish I had a nordstrom to see these in person!




I wonder if that fuchsia will be like the purple. Says nordstrom won't have them till 11/22


----------



## MrsDarcy

I'm not sure wether this is the right topic for my question but I'll try.

My sister fell in love with the Selma messenger in orange. Does any of you lovely ladies have a tip of idea where I could find it? I want to suprise her for her birthday. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brittany0859

MrsDarcy said:


> My sister fell in love with the Selma messenger in orange. Does any of you lovely ladies have a tip of idea where I could find it? I want to suprise her for her birthday.




I think your best bet would be eBay or poshmark. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think the orange is sold out. Nordstrom has a large selma in burnt orange on their website if she really wants orange and can't ind a messenger


----------



## tigresspurse

lolaspassion said:


> Just saw these new selmas on the michael kors site!



I instantly fell in love with the black one, those jewels are to die for


----------



## brittany0859

designer.deals said:


> I wonder if that fuchsia will be like the purple. Says nordstrom won't have them till 11/22




There's a picture up on michaelkors.com now. So pretty!!


----------



## Sharmeen

I can finly join! Been wanting this bag for ages and my lovie got it for me for my 21st birthday! Presenting my selma in the colourblock sapphire and black... Sorry about the bad lighting. xo


----------



## emmss

i am now the proud owner of a Selma....my very lovely selma croco...LOVE IT!!


----------



## kaylenxo

emmss said:


> i am now the proud owner of a Selma....my very lovely selma croco...LOVE IT!!




Super jelly!! It's beautiful.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Hi ladies,

I made an International purchase from Bloomingdales for a Large studded Selma tote in Black, and my package just arrived. However I'm upset because it didn't come with a dust bag. All I got in the box was just the bag and the bag alone. So I was wondering if that's normal? 

Thanks.


----------



## purdy_femme

emmss said:


> i am now the proud owner of a Selma....my very lovely selma croco...LOVE IT!!


Elegant! Love it!


----------



## Cherry1

No. All of Michael Kors bags comes with a dust bag. I ordered my MK Large Studded Selma tote from Bloomingdales & it came with a dust bag. You can call customer service to see if they can send you one.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Thanks Cherry. Does it come with the Michael Kors's box too? Or just the bag inside a dust bag?


----------



## tigresspurse

emmss said:


> i am now the proud owner of a Selma....my very lovely selma croco...LOVE IT!!



Congrats on the stunning croco style Selma!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

brittany0859 said:


> There's a picture up on michaelkors.com now. So pretty!!



They have these already at Bloomingdales! Fuchsia is really beautiful!

Plus they had the grommet Selmas--which I love, love! 

Also, I saw a cool Selma that was textured black patent leather--really hot. I am thinking I have to go buy it. Now. LOL And, I never pay full price for MK! 

I am going to be broke this holiday season!!


----------



## designer.deals

Luv2Shop1 said:


> They have these already at Bloomingdales! Fuchsia is really beautiful!
> 
> Plus they had the grommet Selmas--which I love, love!
> 
> Also, I saw a cool Selma that was textured black patent leather--really hot. I am thinking I have to go buy it. Now. LOL And, I never pay full price for MK!
> 
> I am going to be broke this holiday season!!




Are all these you mentioned at Bloomingdales ?


----------



## brittany0859

Luv2Shop1 said:


> They have these already at Bloomingdales! Fuchsia is really beautiful!




Ugh I so wish I had more than a dillards and belk near me! Seems like they're the last to get anything! Can't wait until my dillards gets the fuchsia.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

designer.deals said:


> Are all these you mentioned at Bloomingdales ?



Yes. They had a holiday themed display already! It's October for crying out loud!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Can I join with my new Selma


----------



## designer.deals

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Yes. They had a holiday themed display already! It's October for crying out loud!




I saw them online but now want to see them in person. They would get them after the f and f sale


----------



## purseobsession9

My new Selma colour block messenger and checkerboard wallet! My first Selma and I am In love !


----------



## tchan

Just got my first Selma in Pomegranate! Paired this without the coral scarf with a black tee and royal blue leopard print scarf and the jewel tones were gorgeous together!

Do you all think I should have opted for the Pearl Grey instead? Weigh in! Also, the SA invited me to a launch party next week and she said they will be releasing teal/turquoise tone Selmas for the holidays...What do you think?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

purseobsession9 said:


> My new Selma colour block messenger and checkerboard wallet! My first Selma and I am In love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371172



Love it! I never saw this color combination in the messenger! Enjoy!


----------



## purseobsession9

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love it! I never saw this color combination in the messenger! Enjoy!




I had never seen it either (only in the larger size ) until I saw it today in store and it was love at first sight !


----------



## brittany0859

tchan said:


> Do you all think I should have opted for the Pearl Grey instead? Weigh in! Also, the SA invited me to a launch party next week and she said they will be releasing teal/turquoise tone Selmas for the holidays...What do you think?




I love the pomegranate much more than the grey! It's a perfect pop of color. And I love he scarf with it!! Can't wait to see the turquoise and teal! You'll have to take pictures if you go!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

purseobsession9 said:


> I had never seen it either (only in the larger size ) until I saw it today in store and it was love at first sight !



I have the large Selma in the same color combination, but the messenger is super cute! I hope they come to the US market! 

What store did you it?

Enjoy!


----------



## tchan

Just saw a Fuchsia with gold hardware selma on the Bloomingdales website!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...719405&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## designer.deals

tchan said:


> Just saw a Fuchsia with gold hardware selma on the Bloomingdales website!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...719405&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG




Just saw it! My next purchase now I need sales to start coming up!


----------



## melissatrv

My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only


----------



## purseobsession9

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I have the large Selma in the same color combination, but the messenger is super cute! I hope they come to the US market!
> 
> What store did you it?
> 
> Enjoy!



I got it at the Michael kors store in a mall in downtown Toronto. The Sales associate said the larger size sold out sooo fast. I love the bigger one too!


----------



## brittany0859

melissatrv said:


> My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only




I've been eyeing this one! Congrats, it's so pretty!!


----------



## rubycat

melissatrv said:


> My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only




Congratulations, gorgeous bag!!  How is the red?  Would you say it is blue based, or yellow?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

purseobsession9 said:


> I got it at the Michael kors store in a mall in downtown Toronto. The Sales associate said the larger size sold out sooo fast. I love the bigger one too!



Thanks for the info! I'll check my local MK boutique.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

melissatrv said:


> My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only



No, they aren't discontinuing the medium size--there are a bunch of new colors and hardware options that are just now coming out.


----------



## purseobsession9

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll check my local MK boutique.



You're welcome, happy shopping!


----------



## anhpham1907

This colour just caught my heart &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## designer.deals

anhpham1907 said:


> View attachment 2372609
> 
> This colour just caught my heart &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




What color is that? Is it large or medium? Omg the new colors are killing me! Where did you see it?


----------



## Glamnatic

My palm selma, got it on winter and I could not wait for spring to start to use it, perfect timing here in South America, I love this bag it's amazing great quality, I want it on every color!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies the new Selma's are &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Bloomingdales has the selma studded e/w pearl gray , fuchsia, black , navy!


----------



## melissatrv

brittany0859 said:


> I've been eyeing this one! Congrats, it's so pretty!!


 
Thanks!



rubycat said:


> Congratulations, gorgeous bag!!  How is the red?  Would you say it is blue based, or yellow?


 
It is more yellow based, in some lights though it looks darker



Luv2Shop1 said:


> No, they aren't discontinuing the medium size--there are a bunch of new colors and hardware options that are just now coming out.


 
I wish they would make the fuchsia studded in medium!!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies if you want the cinnabar ! ACT NOW! Lord and Taylor has their f and f sale!


----------



## LVOEbear

My Loden Selma! I drove over an hour to get her but so worth it. It was sold out everywhere in southern Cali


----------



## anhpham1907

designer.deals said:


> What color is that? Is it large or medium? Omg the new colors are killing me! Where did you see it?




Hi. This is medium size. I saw it in facebook shop. Im not sure where she take photo of this bag from. Im going to order one from her. It is $398 without tax


----------



## designer.deals

anhpham1907 said:


> Hi. This is medium size. I saw it in facebook shop. Im not sure where she take photo of this bag from. Im going to order one from her. It is $398 without tax




Really? Medium with the studds usually run around $348 and the large ones e/w run $398. I know Macy's will have their f and f sale next month 25% off


----------



## itzSUSIE

LADIES! HELP! I'm torn between the color luggage and black. I just love both!! Help me choose please!


----------



## designer.deals

itzSUSIE said:


> LADIES! HELP! I'm torn between the color luggage and black. I just love both!! Help me choose please!




I would say lugguage goes better with everything but that's a tough decision . That's why I chose both &#128540;


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Here's a picture of me with my  Large Selma Studded Saffiano Tote.  Absolutely adore it, although I'd say it is a little too large for daily use. 

Guess I'll add Large Selma Jewel-Trim Satchel in my future purchase, which I think would be the perfect size, maybe. One thing for sure though - it's gorgeous beyond words.


----------



## brittany0859

itzSUSIE said:


> LADIES! HELP! I'm torn between the color luggage and black. I just love both!! Help me choose please!




I second luggage! I got a navy and ended up wishing I went with luggage


----------



## bubutoot

hello ladies, does the lighter color one get dirty easily? i cant decide to get the navy blue or the pink one


----------



## MzPhuong

Hello I'm on a mission to find the studded large satchel in sand dune or the messenger but I can't find it any where not even on eBay has this been discontinued or sold out?! Tia


----------



## kaylenxo

Good morning. Today I'm carrying my black/sapphire color block Selma. Perfect for the gloomy weather today!


----------



## MzPhuong

MzPhuong said:


> Hello I'm on a mission to find the studded large satchel in sand dune or the messenger but I can't find it any where not even on eBay has this been discontinued or sold out?! Tia


 
Sorry I meant dark dune. like this one 

http://www.lyst.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-dark-dune-selma-studded-large-tz-satchel-bag-gold/


----------



## melissatrv

Was the studded Pomegranate only made in large?


----------



## tigresspurse

melissatrv said:


> Was the studded Pomegranate only made in large?



It comes as a messenger bag as well.


----------



## lolaspassion

Glamnatic said:


> My palm selma, got it on winter and I could not wait for spring to start to use it, perfect timing here in South America, I love this bag it's amazing great quality, I want it on every color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372697
> View attachment 2372698


 Love this color! So pretty!


----------



## Belle79

My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??


----------



## nazddreamer

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??



Damnnnn she s pretty!!! Great choice !!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??



Love it! 

I have that one on my list too! Love the grommets!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??


Beautiful


----------



## Restore724

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??


 

Congrats, it's so pretty!  
How do you like the medium size versus the large Selma?


----------



## purdy_femme

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??


So pretty, I want one too!


----------



## Belle79

nazddreamer said:


> Damnnnn she s pretty!!! Great choice !!!


 


Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love it!
> 
> I have that one on my list too! Love the grommets!


 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Beautiful


 


purdy_femme said:


> So pretty, I want one too!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Belle79

Restore724 said:


> Congrats, it's so pretty!
> How do you like the medium size versus the large Selma?


 
I think the medium is perfect - I don't carry a lot.  I find the large a little bulky for such a structured style....


----------



## nazddreamer

OMGEEEEEEEE..... I love it all!!!! I just cant stop..... Which one would you ladies pick ? Lovely aren't they?


----------



## missbagwathi

nazddreamer said:


> OMGEEEEEEEE..... I love it all!!!! I just cant stop..... Which one would you ladies pick ? Lovely aren't they?



love the grey!!


----------



## Belle79

I love the grey too - if they make it in the medium size it will be mine!


----------



## tchan

I have the pearl grey and I love it! It's such a nice color. I am skeptical about the fuchsia with the studs. The color is already loud, the studs are a bit too much. And is it just me or does it look too much like Valentino with the studs?


----------



## melissatrv

tchan said:


> I have the pearl grey and I love it! It's such a nice color. I am skeptical about the fuchsia with the studs. The color is already loud, the studs are a bit too much. And is it just me or does it look too much like Valentino with the studs?


 
I love the fuchsia, wish they made a medium.  Then again I am pink girl and like a lot of embellishment on my bags


----------



## melissatrv

I wonder why they are calling this pre-order for fuchsia a grommet satchel...am I the only one not seeing the grommets?

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Medium-Selma-Top-Zip-Grommet-Satchel-selma/prod23140026___/?eItemId=prod23140026&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526No%253D0%2526_requestid%253D699719%2526Ntt%253Dselma


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> I wonder why they are calling this pre-order for fuchsia a grommet satchel...am I the only one not seeing the grommets?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...%26No%3D0%26_requestid%3D699719%26Ntt%3Dselma




I asked myself that same question. Maybe a mistake


----------



## gobears

Can anyone post a picture of their Selma with the trapeze inverted? Does anyone use it that way?


----------



## purdy_femme

these new medium selmas are killing me!


----------



## Belle79

purdy_femme said:


> these new medium selmas are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375848
> View attachment 2375849


 
Where are you seeing those mediums???


----------



## Belle79

Oh I found them on Neiman Marcus - I have been waiting all year for them to make the medium size in solid colors instead of just the colorblock versions!!


----------



## brittany0859

purdy_femme said:


> these new medium selmas are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375848
> View attachment 2375849




Ahhhh I want the dark khaki!!!


----------



## lenie

purdy_femme said:


> these new medium selmas are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375848
> View attachment 2375849


I love the red one! I hope it comes out in the large size. The medium is the same size as the medium messenger but with handles.


----------



## brittany0859

lenie said:


> I love the red one! I hope it comes out in the large size. The medium is the same size as the medium messenger but with handles.




It's that small?? Boo. They better come out with those colors in the large then!


----------



## Belle79

lenie said:


> I love the red one! I hope it comes out in the large size. The medium is the same size as the medium messenger but with handles.


 
Actually that's not true - I have a Medium _Messenger_ and a Medium _Satchel_. The satchel is at least twice the size of the messenger....


----------



## lenie

Belle79 said:


> Actually that's not true - I have a Medium _Messenger_ and a Medium _Satchel_. The satchel is at least twice the size of the messenger....


I was going by the measurements on the Neiman Marcus website. I have the messenger and several of the original large satchels, but not the medium satchel.


----------



## Belle79

lenie said:


> I was going by the measurements on the Neiman Marcus website. I have the messenger and several of the original large satchels, but not the medium satchel.


 
Don't you love when the website info is completely wrong??  The medium satchel is in between the messenger and the large size


----------



## purdy_femme

newest addition to my selma collection. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

this is the selma large satchel in cadet and selma stud messenger in turquoise.


----------



## melissatrv

Yes it must be a mistake because the price point is wrong for a bag with grommets




designer.deals said:


> I asked myself that same question. Maybe a mistake


 


melissatrv said:


> I wonder why they are calling this pre-order for fuchsia a grommet satchel...am I the only one not seeing the grommets?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...%26No%3D0%26_requestid%3D699719%26Ntt%3Dselma


----------



## NurseAnn

purdy_femme said:


> these new medium selmas are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375848
> View attachment 2375849



Beautiful!  I have a large navy but now I want one of these too!


----------



## NurseAnn

melissatrv said:


> My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only



By any chance do you have any mod pics of this size?  I didn't realize they even made a medium until your post.  This seems like a perfect size for everyday.


----------



## iHeartMK

Belle79 said:


> Actually that's not true - I have a Medium _Messenger_ and a Medium _Satchel_. The satchel is at least twice the size of the messenger....


I have the medium messenger but not the medium satchel. I wouldn't say the medium satchel is TWICE the size, maybe 1.5 if that matters.  I've compared it at the store and the medium isn't too far off in size compared to the medium messenger.  I'd say that if you already have the medium messenger and are looking for a larger back, skip the medium satchel and go for the large satchel. ..but that's just me.


----------



## iHeartMK

I wonder if this "dark khaki" color is basically the "dark dune" color..they look very similar.


----------



## iheart_purses

iHeartMK said:


> I wonder if this "dark khaki" color is basically the "dark dune" color..they look very similar.


I don't think so, I think the Khaki is more green, dark dune is taupe. cdn11.my-wardrobe.com/images/products/8/5/850948/m1_850948.jpg"dark dune" () 
images.michaelkors.com/ca/1/product_assets/V/1/Q/0/Q/MKV1Q0Q_mg.jpg "Loden", dark khaki colour


----------



## brittany0859

iHeartMK said:


> I wonder if this "dark khaki" color is basically the "dark dune" color..they look very similar.




I hope so..I really wanted the dark dune without studs. They do look similar. I can't wait until my belk or dillards gets them in stock!


----------



## MDT

Belle79 said:


> My new *Medium Grommet Selma*. Isn't she pretty??



What a beauty! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get her? I think this is my next must have bag!


----------



## designer.deals

I think it's time to wear


----------



## purseobsession9

designer.deals said:


> I think it's time to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376946


 


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## nazddreamer

My 2nd purchase!!!! Simply loving it....!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> I think it's time to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376946


Beautiful! Is this Iris or Pomegranate? I love how Iris looks bright in pics but irl it's so dull for me that's why I didn't want to get it at first but when I decided I wanted a purple purse in my collection they've sold out  ... Enjoy!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Beautiful! Is this Iris or Pomegranate? I love how Iris looks bright in pics but irl it's so dull for me that's why I didn't want to get it at first but when I decided I wanted a purple purse in my collection they've sold out  ... Enjoy!




This is the pomegranate. I love it more than the iris . I think that one is too full for me


----------



## Danielle1590

I'm doubting between the Selma messenger in red or the Selma medium in red. The medium is about 80 euros more expensive due to taxes. Don't know for sure if the handle is worth 80 euros. Doubting, doubting


----------



## nazddreamer

It just gets prettier and prettier...! !!!!! I love this too!!


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> It just gets prettier and prettier...! !!!!! I love this too!!




I know right I'm between the studs or grommets


----------



## earthx

It's been awhile since my last MK bag, but joining this club with my luggage selma. Took her out today for the first time and it was love!


----------



## nazddreamer

designer.deals said:


> I know right I'm between the studs or grommets



Ya....!!! HOW CAN WE EVER STOP!!! LOLOLOL.... I Totally get you!!!


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Ya....!!! HOW CAN WE EVER STOP!!! LOLOLOL.... I Totally get you!!!




I'm trying to sell the black, navy and pearl gray to get the studs or grommet lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

earthx said:


> It's been awhile since my last MK bag, but joining this club with my luggage selma. Took her out today for the first time and it was love!


You look fab!


----------



## Ginsy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 receive my MK selma today..


----------



## purseobsession9

Ginsy said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> receive my MK selma today..



Is that the purple that's on the website right now?


----------



## NurseAnn

Danielle1590 said:


> I'm doubting between the Selma messenger in red or the Selma medium in red. The medium is about 80 euros more expensive due to taxes. Don't know for sure if the handle is worth 80 euros. Doubting, doubting



IMO the handles are worth it because they give you more carrying options and make the bag a little more dressy.  If you prefer a more casual bag go for the messenger.  I love the handles though.


----------



## Restore724

*SELMA Large north/south tall tote, Medium east/west satchel, Medium messenger*
This might help to view different sizes.  Large east/west satchel is not in pic.


----------



## designer.deals

Using black selma for the weekend


----------



## Restore724

Cinnabar


----------



## designer.deals

Restore724 said:


> Cinnabar




Beautiful !


----------



## MissIn

Got a Selma in loden! Loving the style and durability!


----------



## Lola69

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Can I join with my new Selma


  Lovely huni


----------



## clarz

Been thinking of getting a Selma! but can't decide on the size. 

Which would be better if I was to bring an iPad around with me for work purposes? the large or the medium?? 

and can the large fit an A4 notebook?

thanxx


----------



## Love4MK

I was bad and picked up the Selma messenger in dark dune!  I couldn't resist!  Now I have the messenger and the medium Selma in the black and blue colorblock.  I will post a picture as soon as I get the chance!


----------



## PollyGal

Love4MK said:


> I was bad and picked up the Selma messenger in dark dune!  I couldn't resist!  Now I have the messenger and the medium Selma in the black and blue colorblock.  I will post a picture as soon as I get the chance!



Please do, am dying to see the dark dune!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies is the loden color & malachite the same color???


----------



## Belle79

designer.deals said:


> Ladies is the loden color & malachite the same color???


 
No - Loden is a more muted moss or army green and the Malachite is a brighter emerald green


----------



## Belle79

Love4MK said:


> I was bad and picked up the Selma messenger in dark dune!  I couldn't resist!  Now I have the messenger and the medium Selma in the black and blue colorblock.  I will post a picture as soon as I get the chance!


 
Is your Dark Dune Messenger studded?  I'm dying for one without studs but haven't seen one...


----------



## designer.deals

Belle79 said:


> No - Loden is a more muted moss or army green and the Malachite is a brighter emerald green




I have the loden but I can get the malachite for $268.50 and am debating whether I should or should not get it


----------



## ladystara

I just got the black selma medium messenger with studs!  It's very roomy and I love it!


----------



## melissatrv

designer.deals said:


> I have the loden but I can get the malachite for $268.50 and am debating whether I should or should not get it


 
Gotta love these color names and the people at MK who come up with them.


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> Gotta love these color names and the people at MK who come up with them.




I know right some random names


----------



## NurseAnn

clarz said:


> Been thinking of getting a Selma! but can't decide on the size.
> 
> Which would be better if I was to bring an iPad around with me for work purposes? the large or the medium??
> 
> and can the large fit an A4 notebook?
> 
> thanxx



iPad fits in medium.  Not sure about the notebook


----------



## melissatrv

I am a little torn about my Red Studded Selma.  Ladies do you think this is too "holiday looking" or year round?  I like the fuchsia and it would go with more of my wardrobe but it does not appear to come in Medium. This size seems to be much more limited than the large.   I could justify the red better I think if I did not pay full price  




melissatrv said:


> My first Michael Kors, Selma Medium Studded Satchel in Red.  BTW, does anyone know if they are discontinuing the medium size?  The new Selma's for the most part seem to be Large only


----------



## zuzu717

melissatrv said:


> I am a little torn about my Red Studded Selma.  Ladies do you think this is too "holiday looking" or year round?  I like the fuchsia and it would go with more of my wardrobe but it does not appear to come in Medium. This size seems to be much more limited than the large.   I could justify the red better I think if I did not pay full price



I definitely don't think that it is too holiday looking. It's a beautiful bag.  I would wear it year round.


----------



## Ginsy

purseobsession9 said:


> Is that the purple that's on the website right now?


i think so ..


----------



## Love4MK

Belle79 said:


> Is your Dark Dune Messenger studded?  I'm dying for one without studs but haven't seen one...



Yes, it is studded.  And awesome!


----------



## nazddreamer

My bag just came...... Its pretty... But now im scratching my head how do I take care of it? Anyone can recommend me a good leather conditioner or something that I can buy in case it gets dirty... And how .. oh boy.. how do I store this bag so it wont change colour... Sigh I shld have thought abt all this before buying it... But I love it still...


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> My bag just came...... Its pretty... But now im scratching my head how do I take care of it? Anyone can recommend me a good leather conditioner or something that I can buy in case it gets dirty... And how .. oh boy.. how do I store this bag so it wont change colour... Sigh I shld have thought abt all this before buying it... But I love it still...




Where u buy it? 
Best thing to use are baby wipes!


----------



## nazddreamer

designer.deals said:


> Where u buy it?
> Best thing to use are baby wipes!


 


I got it from neiman Marcus...! 
Have u heard of its leather care rain or stain? Supposedly reduces the chances of colour transfer ...


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> I got it from neiman Marcus...!
> Have u heard of its leather care rain or stain? Supposedly reduces the chances of colour transfer ...




I bought it but haven't used it because I've read mixed reviews. Some say it works wonders but others say since the saffiano leather is a treated leather it can just be cleaned with a wet towel and I've also read that those that have used the cleaner have had color transfer faster


----------



## nazddreamer

designer.deals said:


> I bought it but haven't used it because I've read mixed reviews. Some say it works wonders but others say since the saffiano leather is a treated leather it can just be cleaned with a wet towel and I've also read that those that have used the cleaner have had color transfer faster


 


Oh dear that's scary.....!
 thnks for ur advise !  I will google and find out more ...


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! I use Michael Kors cleaners & store my MK bags in their dust bags


----------



## bubutoot

nazddreamer said:


> My bag just came...... Its pretty... But now im scratching my head how do I take care of it? Anyone can recommend me a good leather conditioner or something that I can buy in case it gets dirty... And how .. oh boy.. how do I store this bag so it wont change colour... Sigh I shld have thought abt all this before buying it... But I love it still...




Wow! So pretty!!


----------



## melissatrv

nazddreamer said:


> My bag just came...... Its pretty... But now im scratching my head how do I take care of it? Anyone can recommend me a good leather conditioner or something that I can buy in case it gets dirty... And how .. oh boy.. how do I store this bag so it wont change colour... Sigh I shld have thought abt all this before buying it... But I love it still...


 
This bag is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## nazddreamer

Thanks ladies )


----------



## zuzu717

melissatrv said:


> I am a little torn about my Red Studded Selma.  Ladies do you think this is too "holiday looking" or year round?  I like the fuchsia and it would go with more of my wardrobe but it does not appear to come in Medium. This size seems to be much more limited than the large.   I could justify the red better I think if I did not pay full price



Just so you know neimanmarcus.com has the medium selma in fuchsia available for pre-order.


----------



## zuzu717

melissatrv said:


> I am a little torn about my Red Studded Selma.  Ladies do you think this is too "holiday looking" or year round?  I like the fuchsia and it would go with more of my wardrobe but it does not appear to come in Medium. This size seems to be much more limited than the large.   I could justify the red better I think if I did not pay full price



Also if you order by Friday and use code oct50 you can get $50 off. Hope that helps.


----------



## k.matte

nazddreamer said:


> My bag just came...... Its pretty... But now im scratching my head how do I take care of it? Anyone can recommend me a good leather conditioner or something that I can buy in case it gets dirty... And how .. oh boy.. how do I store this bag so it wont change colour... Sigh I shld have thought abt all this before buying it... But I love it still...




Mk sells conditioner and the stuff you need to take care of bags 
Beautiful bag btw !


----------



## brittany0859

Bloomingdales has mini Selma's on their website. They're so cute!!


----------



## vermouth

Hi selma owners! Could you help me please, anybody who has the pink one? Can you show me close up picture of the edge lining? Is it really like this? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie0505

Is this the fuchsia color? I'm tempting buying the Fuchsia messenger from Neiman Marcus but haven't actually seen the color in any pictures. I'm afraid it will look to purple. 





vermouth said:


> Hi selma owners! Could you help me please, anybody who has the pink one? Can you show me close up picture of the edge lining? Is it really like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381964
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie0505

Has anyone ordered from Country Outfitter? Was your experience good? I'm tempted to buy from there and it will be no sales tax to my state.


----------



## designer.deals

marie0505 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Country Outfitter? Was your experience good? I'm tempted to buy from there and it will be no sales tax to my state.




I've never bought from there but carsons has their f & f sale right now and it's 25% off and usually no sales tax too


----------



## H2opinkcrush

My brand new cinnabar selma !!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

H2opinkcrush said:


> My brand new cinnabar selma !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383547



Gorgeous. I love mine, it's my favourite Selma


----------



## Belle79

Has anyone purchased a mini selma yet?  They looks so cute but wondering about the size....


----------



## smith2315

H2opinkcrush said:


> My brand new cinnabar selma !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383547


Congrats. the color is beautiful&#8230;I love my cadet and now I am eyeing Fuchia/gold stud


----------



## smith2315

nazddreamer said:


> I got it from neiman Marcus...!
> Have u heard of its leather care rain or stain? Supposedly reduces the chances of colour transfer ...


MK has leather protection products. Check their here website , and scroll down to see more protection products : 
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...er/prod14210001/?itemId=prod14210001&cmCat=up


----------



## smith2315

nazddreamer said:


> OMGEEEEEEEE..... I love it all!!!! I just cant stop..... Which one would you ladies pick ? Lovely aren't they?


I have selma cadet now i am eyeing the fuchia gold studbut i just bought hamilton mandarin large. decision decision .ohhhh my


----------



## purseobsession9

Just bought my second Selma on ebay! Large satchel black with gold hardware. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LVOEbear

I know I've shared before but I just love love this purse. I've received more compliments on this color and bag than any other purse I own.  

Next on the list cinnabar, purple, espresso... I want them all


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I know I've shared before but I just love love this purse. I've received more compliments on this color and bag than any other purse I own.
> 
> Next on the list cinnabar, purple, espresso... I want them all




Is this loden?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Fuchsia Grommet- not as pink or as bright as the pics


----------



## Diamond88

I want the medium Selma but I still feel like its just to big for my tiny frame.. im about 5 ft and around 100 lbs  and I hate how the mini doesn't have handles !


----------



## Diamond88

designer.deals said:


> I think it's time to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376946


whats the name for this color ?


----------



## LVOEbear

I don't know how I feel about the grommets. Is it too " young" looking or trendy?


----------



## designer.deals

Diamond88 said:


> whats the name for this color ?




It's pomegranate


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I was bored at work today, so i ordered the black medium Selma with silver grommets. This will be my 3rd Selma.


----------



## LeeMiller

brittany0859 said:


> Bloomingdales has mini Selma's on their website. They're so cute!!



So cute!  I'm going to need and measure my wallet to see if it would fit, but I love the black with silver studs!!


----------



## designer.deals

Selma's are so addicting! Just ordered my 14th selma malachite


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hi, im new here!
May I ask if anyone has the selma in gold metallic? How is the leather like? Thanks!


----------



## lamng

Dear girls,
Please help me, on Neiman Marcus, I see the dimension of the Medium satchel and the medium messenger are the same, is this true, in the picture it's seem the satchel is bigger:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL.../prod162480169/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL.../prod162670243/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like


----------



## rmkette

lamng said:


> Dear girls,
> Please help me, on Neiman Marcus, I see the dimension of the Medium satchel and the medium messenger are the same, is this true, in the picture it's seem the satchel is bigger:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL.../prod162480169/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL.../prod162670243/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like



I've seen it in person. The Medium Top Zip Satchel should be bigger!


----------



## RosyCroix

H2opinkcrush said:


> My brand new cinnabar selma !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383547


Beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## LVOEbear

They have plain Black with silver hardware now!


----------



## nazddreamer

This will be next on my list...! Lovely.... Is it very bright ?


----------



## nazddreamer

Ya the fuschia is such a beauty!!!!


----------



## amethyst25

Has anyone experienced/heard about the studs coming off from the studded Selmas?


----------



## golf

Omg, it hard to find a bag with my fav colour, I really dont like all colour of selma & messgenser this season. I love citrus, zinnia, neon pink/ yellow, blue... Bright and shine colour but they didnt made more. Does Anyone know what colour coming next ?


----------



## MJ_girl

amethyst25 said:


> Has anyone experienced/heard about the studs coming off from the studded Selmas?


Not yet (after 2 months of use so far)


----------



## KayuuKathey

Selma is so wonderful was looking at it again. Around the same time as I bought my Tory Burch Double Zip Robinson, I was looking to buy one of these.  Now im ready to buy one again (first one) within the next few weeks.
Trying to decide between the luxe croc embossed or pearl grey.


----------



## Belle79

LVOEbear said:


> They have plain Black with silver hardware now!


 
I noticed that too - I'm really hoping they make it in the messenger size!


----------



## Inmyprettyshoes

Yay! This weekend I bought my first Selma! I chose to get the large satchel in black. I'm in LOVE!


----------



## tazfrk

Congrats, enjoy her!


----------



## sarah92

I was thinking of getting the selma in a dark khaki from neiman marcus. From the pictures it looks more of a beige, does anyone know what the dark khaki looks like IRL? And are pictures normally displayed on the neiman marcus website reflect the true colour of the bag?

Thanks!!


----------



## purdy_femme

sarah92 said:


> I was thinking of getting the selma in a dark khaki from neiman marcus. From the pictures it looks more of a beige, does anyone know what the dark khaki looks like IRL? And are pictures normally displayed on the neiman marcus website reflect the true colour of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




im planning to buy dark khaki too! but currently it's preorder at neiman marcus. i wonder if it is similar to dark dune.


----------



## MDT

Does anyone know if MK makes the medium Selma satchel in black with silver hardware? I originally had my eye on the medium grommet satchel in black with shw, but since my last bag had studs, I'd prefer my next bag to have less hardware. I've seen the medium satchel in fuchsia, but I already have one in pomegranate and am worried it'd be too similar.


----------



## Belle79

MDT said:


> Does anyone know if MK makes the medium Selma satchel in black with silver hardware? I originally had my eye on the medium grommet satchel in black with shw, but since my last bag had studs, I'd prefer my next bag to have less hardware. I've seen the medium satchel in fuchsia, but I already have one in pomegranate and am worried it'd be too similar.


 
Haven't see one yet - I've been looking daily for the messenger in plain black with silver hardware. I's a good sign though that they are now making the large black with silver....


----------



## MDT

Belle79 said:


> Haven't see one yet - I've been looking daily for the messenger in plain black with silver hardware. I's a good sign though that they are now making the large black with silver....



I'm glad I'm not the only one going crazy checking every store every day!
 I could have sworn I saw the medium black with shw, but it must've been the large. I may just end up getting fuchsia with silver just because I want a bag with shw that bad! I'm so tired of the gold.


----------



## Belle79

MDT said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one going crazy checking every store every day!
> I could have sworn I saw the medium black with shw, but it must've been the large. I may just end up getting fuchsia with silver just because I want a bag with shw that bad! I'm so tired of the gold.


 
Oh yea, I check like 10 websites for it daily lol. I'm just not a stud or grommet person. If I see the medium while stalking I will let you know!


----------



## hangymt

SimpleBeautyYT said:


> I just got the pink (zinnia) and I love it for spring/summer! I was torn between the pink and green.


This is adorableeeee!! I always fall for pink! I got mine at Nordstrom yesterday but it's the smaller size.
Now they even have the selma mini, sooo cuteee but it's too small for me


----------



## hangymt

Tammycat said:


> Here are some mod shots and info.
> View attachment 2126952
> 
> View attachment 2126953
> 
> View attachment 2126955
> 
> Maybe this is not enough to carry something big like a notebook.
> In large one, there are "one zip and four open pockets," this medium size has one zip and two open pockets.
> 
> And unluckily, we can't buy pink and green in medium size here in Japan.
> (there's only large Selmas in pink and green.)
> View attachment 2126973
> 
> I'm sorry I'm in the restroom of my office.
> I hope you could see how small it is...


I love your white one!!! Btw do you knoww hat the small string inside of the bag is for. I cant figure out


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My medium Selma in black with grommets and silver hardware arrived today.
The size is perfect for me. The large Selma is slightly too big for me.


----------



## Cafesoir

So, here's mine


----------



## KSuzuki

Cafesoir said:


> So, here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391084



Love it! And kitty too


----------



## Becca4277

Need help!  I am dying for a medium or large Selma in black but I cannot afford full price.  Does anyone know if any of the department stores are offering discounts?  I saw it online at Macy's but the Selma was exempted from the sale.


----------



## purseobsession9

Got my black large satchel in the mail today! Anyone else's say made in china? My messenger says it was made in Indonesia


----------



## KSuzuki

Becca4277 said:


> Need help!  I am dying for a medium or large Selma in black but I cannot afford full price.  Does anyone know if any of the department stores are offering discounts?  I saw it online at Macy's but the Selma was exempted from the sale.



Macys will be having their friends and family presale soon, and typically MK is included. I believe it starts 11/15, but you may want to check into it!


----------



## Christa72720

KSuzuki said:


> Macys will be having their friends and family presale soon, and typically MK is included. I believe it starts 11/15, but you may want to check into it!


Check Carson's as well. They are offering 25% off and it includes MK.


----------



## purseobsession9

Just got a friend for my colourblock messenger !  the large black satchel with gold hardware


----------



## Becca4277

KSuzuki said:


> Macys will be having their friends and family presale soon, and typically MK is included. I believe it starts 11/15, but you may want to check into it!



Thank you so much!  How do I go about getting an invite or a code?


----------



## sb1212

Is the medium satchel bigger than the messenger bag?


----------



## purseobsession9

sb1212 said:


> Is the medium satchel bigger than the messenger bag?



I haven't seen the medium satchel in person, but I've heard it's a little bit bigger than the messenger


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> I haven't seen the medium satchel in person, but I've heard it's a little bit bigger than the messenger




Thank you....I did see the large and thought it was a bit big when on the shoulder for me and the messenger is was to small. Will have to see about the medium satchel


----------



## purseobsession9

sb1212 said:


> Thank you....I did see the large and thought it was a bit big when on the shoulder for me and the messenger is was to small. Will have to see about the medium satchel



Depending on how much you carry in a day I would consider the large satchel. I'm only 5 foot and I don't find it too big!


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> Depending on how much you carry in a day I would consider the large satchel. I'm only 5 foot and I don't find it too big!


I only carry a few things in my bags to keep the purse lightweight still. Having a hard time deciding between the large and medium.


----------



## purseobsession9

sb1212 said:


> I only carry a few things in my bags to keep the purse lightweight still. Having a hard time deciding between the large and medium.


 
If you only carry a few things I would go with the medium then. I got the large because I PACK my purse with stuff...my lunch, agenda, books etc.


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> If you only carry a few things I would go with the medium then. I got the large because I PACK my purse with stuff...my lunch, agenda, books etc.


Thanks for your input I will look at the medium size if it's available at my local stores.


----------



## sb1212

I'm new here at the forum do I need to log out when I'm not looking on the forum?


----------



## cdh331

ntn_ said:


> I can finally join this club, I ordered the Selma in 'Dark Dune' yesterday and received it today.. So far i've only seen this color on the studded and XL version so i had to have it  She's so pretty! Btw, this is the large size


 
Does anyone know where I can find the Selma in Dark Dune without the studs? I cannot find it anywhere


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone have the medium satchel and can tell me pros and cons of the bag.  Also pics of the medium satchel molding pics


----------



## KSuzuki

Becca4277 said:


> Thank you so much!  How do I go about getting an invite or a code?



You should be able to sign up for text alerts on their website and usually they advertise the f&f presale/sale (no invite). You can also call them up to inquire


----------



## Hollywood Hills

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone have the medium satchel and can tell me pros and cons of the bag.  Also pics of the medium satchel molding pics


I have a medium Selma. I can post a comparison picture with the large Selms tomorrow.


----------



## sb1212

Hollywood Hills said:


> I have a medium Selma. I can post a comparison picture with the large Selms tomorrow.


Oh that would be great!  Do u love the medium size?


----------



## sb1212

cdh331 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Selma in Dark Dune without the studs? I cannot find it anywhere


I haven't seen dark dune recently  have u seen the dark khaki on the neiman Marcus website it's the medium size also it's a preorder


----------



## sb1212

luminescence said:


> Some mod shots!


Is this the large or medium?


----------



## melissatrv

IMO the large size weighs a ton, the medium is much lighter.  But then again I think bags are heavy that others do not


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> IMO the large size weighs a ton, the medium is much lighter.  But then again I think bags are heavy that others do not


I think bags are heavy to  and always try and find one that are not so heavy.  I was wondering if the large would be heavier then the medium.  That helps me for on choosing between the lrg and med


----------



## Hollywood Hills

sb1212 said:


> Oh that would be great!  Do u love the medium size?



I love the medium size. The large one can get quite heavy when i put too much stuff in it and sometimes the size is slightly too large for me.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Here's the comparison picture with my 2 large Selmas:


----------



## sb1212

Hollywood Hills said:


> I love the medium size. The large one can get quite heavy when i put too much stuff in it and sometimes the size is slightly too large for me.




Thanks for the comparison pics   Ya I wouldn't want the large then if it can get heavy but then again I don't put a lot in my bags.  I did try the large on my shoulder and I kinda thought it looked to big and boxy on me.


----------



## kkatrina

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here's the comparison picture with my 2 large Selmas:


I love your medium!! Don't you find the large too big?? I'm looking forward to getting the red medium!! I barely use my large pearl grey


----------



## Hollywood Hills

The largr is slightly too big for me.


----------



## kkatrina

Hollywood Hills said:


> The largr is slightly too big for me.


Yeah, me too  I love the color, but I kind of regret buying it.


----------



## kkatrina

I was thinking of using it as a briefcase to work, or a school bag....but the weight of the books might not be good for school use.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

If you want a bag for school, i would rather buy a Jet Set Tote. You can fit more boojs in it.


----------



## Belle79

Hollywood Hills said:


> I love the medium size. The large one can get quite heavy when i put too much stuff in it and sometimes the size is slightly too large for me.


 
I love the medium size too - hoping for one in pearl grey or black with silver.....


----------



## kkatrina

Hollywood Hills said:


> If you want a bag for school, i would rather buy a Jet Set Tote. You can fit more boojs in it.



I sold my jet set!! I didn't like it at all, I didn't like the fact that I couldn't store it away without stuffing it, and I didn't like the handles.  If I wore a thick jacket, it doesn't sit comfortably...also it's a big open pocket with no zippers, not a huge fan. I find the Selma so classy  



Belle79 said:


> I love the medium size too - hoping for one in pearl grey or black with silver.....



Omg, if they have it in grey, I think I'll sell my large and buy the medium grey!!


----------



## kkatrina

Anyone have mod shots in the medium selma??


----------



## Hollywood Hills

kkatrina said:


> Anyone have mod shots in the medium selma??



I'll try to take one later.

A pearl grey medium Selma would also make me sell my large one.


----------



## kkatrina

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'll try to take one later.
> 
> A pearl grey medium Selma would also make me sell my large one.


Ok thanks so much!! 

Haha, I'm crossing my fingers, so curious if they will....


----------



## sb1212

Sounds Ike the medium size is the one to get.


----------



## sb1212

I'm gonna shop today and hopefully find a medium selma ..it's time for a new bag.


----------



## melissatrv

I am picking up a new Selma tomorrow and am soooo excited!  Belk Dept Store has what they call Charity Day and is 25% off brands they do not normally discount. Then to top it off, Charity Day is the only day you can stack discounts, so I have another 20% off one of the new Selma additions.  Have not seen it posted here so look forward to posting pics tomorrow.  So anyone with a Belk near you, head over there especially if you have multiple discounts


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> I am picking up a new Selma tomorrow and am soooo excited!  Belk Dept Store has what they call Charity Day and is 25% off brands they do not normally discount. Then to top it off, Charity Day is the only day you can stack discounts, so I have another 20% off one of the new Selma additions.  Have not seen it posted here so look forward to posting pics tomorrow.  So anyone with a Belk near you, head over there especially if you have multiple discounts




What color are you getting?   So exciting!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Here's the medium Selma in action:
(For reference, i'm about 5.5 ft tall)


----------



## sb1212

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here's the medium Selma in action:
> (For reference, i'm about 5.5 ft tall)




I like that bag.  That's the medium right.  Would u think the medium  size would look just a good on someone that is 5'7" tall without the bag looking to small


----------



## mjsbeauty

Does anyone know will they have a black with gold hw to come out in the sema medium? Or have they came out already.? I want to know before I by the messenger.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm sure it would look as good with 5'7" than it does wit 5'5".


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Does anyone know will they have a black with gold hw to come out in the sema medium? Or have they came out already.? I want to know before I by the messenger.




Yes I have seen the blk with gold hw in the medium at my local store it is $298


----------



## sb1212

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm sure it would look as good with 5'7" than it does wit 5'5".




Perfect thanks!   I think I'm gonna purchase the blk medium selma


----------



## sb1212

I just purchased the blk w/gold medium selma satchel.  I hope I will love it.


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> Yes I have seen the blk with gold hw in the medium at my local store it is $298


Hi, I'm going to send you a pm .. Was it recently ?


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Hi, I'm going to send you a pm .. Was it recently ?




It sure was.  And I haven't seen it on the mk site


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> It sure was.  And I haven't seen it on the mk site


Was it without the studs? I need to get that store number or the style number


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Was it without the studs? I need to get that store number or the style number




Yes it was with out studs.  The number is 253-474-0214.  If u need any more info I would love to help.   Kim is her name that sold me the bag. I did call the store and she wasn't in today but I let them know someone might be calling to place order


----------



## sb1212

It's the plain blk with gold michael kors in the medium satchel at the price of $298 I will be bk home in a few and can give u the style # to make sure


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> It's the plain blk with gold michael kors in the medium satchel at the price of $298 I will be bk home in a few and can give u the style # to make sure


Thank You I just put in an order


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Thank You I just put in an order




Oh good.  I'm glad u found what u were looking for.


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> Oh good.  I'm glad u found what u were looking for.




I wasn't sure if it would work out placing the order today not sure what time zones u are in but it worked out. That's great


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> I wasn't sure if it would work out placing the order today not sure what time zones u are in but it worked out. That's great


Yeah I was able. Can you give me the style number still?


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> yeah i was able. Can you give me the style number still?




30s3glms2l


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone have the selma in dark dune


----------



## purseobsession9

Had to exchange my black Selma for the navy.. Couldn't get it out of my head! I'm in love


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2392888
> 
> 
> Had to exchange my black Selma for the navy.. Couldn't get it out of my head! I'm in love




I like the navy selma


----------



## mjsbeauty

Wish Navy was in the medium & anyone have modeling pictures or comparisons of the medium and large selma?


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Wish Navy was in the medium & anyone have modeling pictures or comparisons of the medium and large selma?




Do u already own a selma or is the blk one going to be ur first?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2392888
> 
> 
> Had to exchange my black Selma for the navy.. Couldn't get it out of my head! I'm in love


 
Love the Navy enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here's the medium Selma in action:
> (For reference, i'm about 5.5 ft tall)


 Looks great , thanks for the modeling picture


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone use the rain and stain and /or the leather conditioner on ur selma


----------



## sb1212




----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> Do u already own a selma or is the blk one going to be ur first?


the black will be my first


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> I am picking up a new Selma tomorrow and am soooo excited!  Belk Dept Store has what they call Charity Day and is 25% off brands they do not normally discount. Then to top it off, Charity Day is the only day you can stack discounts, so I have another 20% off one of the new Selma additions.  Have not seen it posted here so look forward to posting pics tomorrow.  So anyone with a Belk near you, head over there especially if you have multiple discounts




Lucky! I wish I had a belks near me. I want the new bags they got.


----------



## sb1212

I need help deciding whether or not to keep my medium satchel or get the large.  If someone has the large and medium which do u prefer and if there is a weight difference between the med and lrg


----------



## Pixie RN

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone use the rain and stain and /or the leather conditioner on ur selma


I love your new Selma, and hope you will enjoy her. I used Apple Guarde Rain and Stain Repellant on my Selma's and have had no problems. I spray, wait about 30 mins. and then repeat. I have used this on just about all my bags with success. If a bag gets "dirty" I use the Apple Guarde Leather Cleaner and Conditioner. I just used the stain and rain repellant on my son's new cowboy boots last week and it work fine.


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> I need help deciding whether or not to keep my medium satchel or get the large.  If someone has the large and medium which do u prefer and if there is a weight difference between the med and lrg


Is the medium too small ??? I'm 5'4 & 115lb hopefully it fits my frame as expected and isn't too small


----------



## sb1212

Pixie RN said:


> I love your new Selma, and hope you will enjoy her. I used Apple Guarde Rain and Stain Repellant on my Selma's and have had no problems. I spray, wait about 30 mins. and then repeat. I have used this on just about all my bags with success. If a bag gets "dirty" I use the Apple Guarde Leather Cleaner and Conditioner. I just used the stain and rain repellant on my son's new cowboy boots last week and it work fine.




Perfect thanks for the info.   I hope I enjoy it it's the med and now I'm wondering if I should get the large


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> Is the medium too small ??? I'm 5'4 & 115lb hopefully it fits my frame as expected and isn't too small




I don't really think it's too small.  I don't carry a lot anyway so it's fine that way.  And I do think for ur frame it would be perfect.   I'm 5'7 and when I look at it I wonder if it looks to small for my frame.


----------



## sb1212

Pixie RN said:


> I love your new Selma, and hope you will enjoy her. I used Apple Guarde Rain and Stain Repellant on my Selma's and have had no problems. I spray, wait about 30 mins. and then repeat. I have used this on just about all my bags with success. If a bag gets "dirty" I use the Apple Guarde Leather Cleaner and Conditioner. I just used the stain and rain repellant on my son's new cowboy boots last week and it work fine.




What size Selma's do u have ?


----------



## designer.deals

loden selma & malachite selma! Got both


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2393777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loden selma & malachite selma! Got both




Nice I like them!   Are they the large Selma's?


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Nice I like them!   Are they the large Selma's?




Yes they are the large


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2393289


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Gorgeous! I have been waiting so long for a plain black Selma in the medium size. You got it from your local MK store?




Yes I did just within this week


----------



## sb1212

cdh331 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Selma in Dark Dune without the studs? I cannot find it anywhere




I found the dark dune without studs in the medium size


----------



## Pixie RN

sb1212 said:


> What size Selma's do u have ?


I have the large. I like the smaller size though. I am very small, under 5ft and 100 lbs, but have carried larger bags for so long it's kinda like that's what I seem to end up with. I worked as a nurse out of town on the weekends for a long time so a "lot of things" went in my bag. I wish Saffiano leather had been avaliable then. Does anyone know if MK plans to keep Miss Selma around for awhile? I love the style.


----------



## kagura

Are there still any online stores that sell the plain medium selma in black? Most of the websites I've seen only sell the large one or the newer colours. I don't want to have to resort to buying it from ebay though.


----------



## sb1212

kagura said:


> Are there still any online stores that sell the plain medium selma in black? Most of the websites I've seen only sell the large one or the newer colours. I don't want to have to resort to buying it from ebay though.




I haven't seen the med plain blk online anywhere and I was searching everywhere before I bought mine.  I found mine at mk store


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I found the dark dune without studs in the medium size


 
Where??? At your store again?  I have got to call them and order that and the medium black.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Where??? At your store again?  I have got to call them and order that and the medium black.




Yes at the same store and I did see one at another mk store yesterday


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Yes at the same store and I did see one at another mk store yesterday


 
Thank you - this is so exciting because I have been waiting for the medium size since the Selma first came out in the beginning of the year! I just called my store and they JUST got the medium size in as well in black but only got 4 of them - she is holding one for me. I may order the Dark Dune one from your store too!


----------



## kagura

sb1212 said:


> I haven't seen the med plain blk online anywhere and I was searching everywhere before I bought mine.  I found mine at mk store



I see, thanks. Too bad there's only one MK store in my country and the last time I went there they told me the medium selmas were OOS


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Thank you - this is so exciting because I have been waiting for the medium size since the Selma first came out in the beginning of the year! I just called my store and they JUST got the medium size in as well in black but only got 4 of them - she is holding one for me. I may order the Dark Dune one from your store too!




Oh good that's exciting.    If u do order the dune from my store let me know and I will call my sales associate and let her know that someone will be calling if that's ok with you?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Oh good that's exciting.    If u do order the dune from my store let me know and I will call my sales associate and let her know that someone will be calling if that's ok with you?


 
Sure, I will let you know if I decide to do that. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## sb1212

kagura said:


> I see, thanks. Too bad there's only one MK store in my country and the last time I went there they told me the medium selmas were OOS




Oh bummer the stores here are just getting the med in and just a few they have.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Sure, I will let you know if I decide to do that. Thanks for all the info!




Of course.  Anytime. I know what it's like to find the bag u have been wanting.


----------



## sb1212

Is there someone who had the medium and is about 5'7 and think the size looks ok for ur frame?


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> Of course.  Anytime. I know what it's like to find the bag u have been wanting.




Are you picking up ur blk one today?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Are you picking up ur blk one today?


 
Yes I'm hoping to get there before they close today


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes I'm hoping to get there before they close today




Aw sweet if u do post pics of ur new bag! And let me know what u think of the medium size.


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> Is there someone who had the medium and is about 5'7 and think the size looks ok for ur frame?


There aren't any large ones you can try on in a store near you? If it helps the large looked fine for me I just wasn't willing to get it but I don't like packed purses in the crook of my arm while shopping neither did I like the way it fit with the straps. I'm 5'4 but ill recommend you get the large .


----------



## sb1212

mjsbeauty said:


> There aren't any large ones you can try on in a store near you? If it helps the large looked fine for me I just wasn't willing to get it but I don't like packed purses in the crook of my arm while shopping neither did I like the way it fit with the straps. I'm 5'4 but ill recommend you get the large .




I will have to go to macys and try on a large again.  I don't have a lot I carry on a daily basis.  I just thought the large looked kinda big wearing on the shoulder with the long strap.  And wasn't sure if it was that comfy.  And maybe thought the large was a little heavier.  I need to have a bag that is not too heavy.


----------



## mjsbeauty

sb1212 said:


> I will have to go to macys and try on a large again.  I don't have a lot I carry on a daily basis.  I just thought the large looked kinda big wearing on the shoulder with the long strap.  And wasn't sure if it was that comfy.  And maybe thought the large was a little heavier.  I need to have a bag that is not too heavy.


Can you post you modeling the medium?? The large would probably still weight about the same since you don't carry much. I feel the same way about the shoulder strap situation.


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=mjsbeauty;25675867]Can you post you modeling the medium?? The large would probably still weight about the same since you don't carry much. I feel the same way about the shoulder strap situation.[/QUOTE]

Yes I will take a pic later when i can.  I was thinkng the same as the weight like u mentioned.  I think the large looks good on someone else with the strap       I honestly don't know what to do.  Let me know what u think after u see the mod pics


----------



## Belle79

I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color




Nice u were able to pick up both colors! Love them


----------



## purseobsession9

Belle79 said:


> I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color



The dark dune is so gorgeous!


----------



## sb1212

here is a molding pic of the medium size not sure if it looks to small for me


----------



## lillywillowbug

Belle79 said:


> I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color




Congrats!! Now I want the dark dune


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2394861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a molding pic of the medium size not sure if it looks to small for me




Are you in the US?


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Are you in the US?




Yes


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Yes




I'm gonna have to pay my mk store a visit. Do you know if they are having any type of sale for Veterans Day?


----------



## designer.deals

coffee selma &#128525;


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I'm gonna have to pay my mk store a visit. Do you know if they are having any type of sale for Veterans Day?




I just asked a sales assoc today if they offer any discount or price match and they didn't say anything about sale or discount for Veterans Day  darn it.   Do u own all large Selma's


----------



## angelamaz2

My medium optic white selma has arrived just in time for the warm weather ahead.


----------



## sb1212

angelamaz2 said:


> My medium optic white selma has arrived just in time for the warm weather ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2394990




I like it !


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I just asked a sales assoc today if they offer any discount or price match and they didn't say anything about sale or discount for Veterans Day  darn it.   Do u own all large Selma's




Yes I do.. I love this style


----------



## MystyleDubai

Belle79 said:


> I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color


Where and what store did you buy this from!!? I've been looking for this color of ever? Did they rerelease it? I heard it was a seasonal color!? Do you have any info on the bag you can share, I would be very grateful!!!


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2394861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a molding pic of the medium size not sure if it looks to small for me


 
I think it looks great on you - not too small at all


----------



## Belle79

MystyleDubai said:


> Where and what store did you buy this from!!? I've been looking for this color of ever? Did they rerelease it? I heard it was a seasonal color!? Do you have any info on the bag you can share, I would be very grateful!!!


 
I got it from the MK store at Westfarms Mall in CT - I purchased the last one though, it was the display. She said they got a handful of them in on Thursday of last week and they sold out right away. I'm sure it will show up on the MK website eventually though - she said they are getting more of the holiday collection on the 14th. Do you have an MK store near you?  I wonder if you called them with the style number they could find one for you....


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Nice u were able to pick up both colors! Love them


 


purseobsession9 said:


> The dark dune is so gorgeous!


 


lillywillowbug said:


> Congrats!! Now I want the dark dune


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Belle79

For those of you interested in the Medium satchel, Macy's now has it in Navy - gorgeous!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=sp=1&spc=28&kws=michael kors selma&slotId=15


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> I think it looks great on you - not too small at all




Oh thank you.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> For those of you interested in the Medium satchel, Macy's now has it in Navy - gorgeous!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=sp=1&spc=28&kws=michael kors selma&slotId=15




What they do?!   I like the navy ...I wonder if I should get the navy instead of the black


----------



## KSuzuki

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2393777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loden selma & malachite selma! Got both



Gorgeous! Twins on loden!


----------



## KSuzuki

Belle79 said:


> I'm proud to present my two *Medium Selmas* - *Black* and *Dark Dune*! I have been waiting since April for a smaller Selma, one without studs or grommets. I went to my MK store for the black one, but when I saw they also had the Dark Dune I couldn't leave without it, it's such a stunning neutral color



Beautiful choices! Congrats! Love the Dark Dune, and now that Macy's has the medium navy, there goes my wallet lol! Thanks for the intel


----------



## MystyleDubai

I just reread my msg, sorry if it wasn't clear! I was just so excited to see a new post of the dark dune bag! Thanks for all the info, it was very helpful! I actually live in Dubai, but I have a mailing address in the states so I can order from the MK website and have it shipped to my door, but there hasn't been any on there in a long time! I just bought the matching wallet from Zappos ( it's on sale  ) and I fell in love with the color!  I don't want the ones with studs or grommets because I want a timeless neutral purse that will last well past the trend and that's all that we have here in the Dubai stores. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if one pops up on the site. Thanks again! 



Belle79 said:


> I got it from the MK store at Westfarms Mall in CT - I purchased the last one though, it was the display. She said they got a handful of them in on Thursday of last week and they sold out right away. I'm sure it will show up on the MK website eventually though - she said they are getting more of the holiday collection on the 14th. Do you have an MK store near you?  I wonder if you called them with the style number they could find one for you....


----------



## sb1212

MystyleDubai said:


> I just reread my msg, sorry if it wasn't clear! I was just so excited to see a new post of the dark dune bag! Thanks for all the info, it was very helpful! I actually live in Dubai, but I have a mailing address in the states so I can order from the MK website and have it shipped to my door, but there hasn't been any on there in a long time! I just bought the matching wallet from Zappos ( it's on sale  ) and I fell in love with the color!  I don't want the ones with studs or grommets because I want a timeless neutral purse that will last well past the trend and that's all that we have here in the Dubai stores. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if one pops up on the site. Thanks again!




Are you able to call a mk store here in the states?  Like someone said maybe u can have ur local store call around and have them locate you one


----------



## MystyleDubai

sb1212 said:


> Are you able to call a mk store here in the states?  Like someone said maybe u can have ur local store call around and have them locate you one


Because the stores are franchised here, they don't have that network to source through. I work in retail so I know the inns and outs of the biz here, it's really frustrating sometimes!


----------



## MDT

Beautiful mediums, ladies! I'm still waiting to get my hands on one, but want to try one on first to see if I like the size. None of the stores in my area have any!  Boo!


----------



## sb1212

MystyleDubai said:


> Because the stores are franchised here, they don't have that network to source through. I work in retail so I know the inns and outs of the biz here, it's really frustrating sometimes!




Oh for sure especially when ur looking for something u want and can't find it or get it anywhere


----------



## Belle79

MystyleDubai said:


> I just reread my msg, sorry if it wasn't clear! I was just so excited to see a new post of the dark dune bag! Thanks for all the info, it was very helpful! I actually live in Dubai, but I have a mailing address in the states so I can order from the MK website and have it shipped to my door, but there hasn't been any on there in a long time! I just bought the matching wallet from Zappos ( it's on sale  ) and I fell in love with the color!  I don't want the ones with studs or grommets because I want a timeless neutral purse that will last well past the trend and that's all that we have here in the Dubai stores. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if one pops up on the site. Thanks again!


 
LOL - You should have seen me in the store. I went in because I knew they had the black but when I saw the Dark Dune I freaked out, the SAs were laughing at me. I am using it at work today and I just keep staring at it. I agree with you on the grommets and studs - I love the shape of the bag so much I don't think it needs anything else!


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> LOL - You should have seen me in the store. I went in because I knew they had the black but when I saw the Dark Dune I freaked out, the SAs were laughing at me. I am using it at work today and I just keep staring at it. I agree with you on the grommets and studs - I love the shape of the bag so much I don't think it needs anything else!




I really like that color.


----------



## purseobsession9

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2394861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a molding pic of the medium size not sure if it looks to small for me



Looks good to me!


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> Looks good to me!




Oh thank you.  I wasn't sure if I needed to go with the large size.  But if it looks ok I'll keep my medium.


----------



## sb1212

Do u ladies find the two pockets in the medium size hard to get in and out of since it's so close to the zipper?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Do u ladies find the two pockets in the medium size hard to get in and out of since it's so close to the zipper?


 
Yes - this is my only complaint. I put my iphone in the zipper pocket instead and leave it unzipped.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes - this is my only complaint. I put my iphone in the zipper pocket instead and leave it unzipped.




I know and the large one is so much better since the bag is taller the pockets are a little lower.


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I know and the large one is so much better since the bag is taller the pockets are a little lower.


 
Yes, that is one benefit of the large. Are you still trying to decide between the two sizes?


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes, that is one benefit of the large. Are you still trying to decide between the two sizes?




Ya kinda I am.    I think the large would be kinda big and bug me when I'm out shopping but I do like both sizes.  Ugh decisions


----------



## amethyst25

Question, can a large Selma fit a regular sized folder?


----------



## purseobsession9

amethyst25 said:


> Question, can a large Selma fit a regular sized folder?



Large satchel or large tote?


----------



## amethyst25

purseobsession9 said:


> Large satchel or large tote?


large satchel, not the N/S tote


----------



## bgbags

Help me decide? Keep Navy or Cinnabar Large satchel??


----------



## sb1212

bgbags said:


> Help me decide? Keep Navy or Cinnabar Large satchel??




Do u have pics of both colors


----------



## love.my.bags

bgbags said:


> Help me decide? Keep Navy or Cinnabar Large satchel??


I personally like the Navy better, Cinnabar is dull and dark to me.


----------



## purseobsession9

amethyst25 said:


> large satchel, not the N/S tote



I don't think the large satchel is tall enough for a folder


----------



## arielqueen

Not a fan of MK but I love the Selma bag.


----------



## MystyleDubai

I agree totally, the shape is very modern and classy at the same time! Can you post some pics of the bag , like an OOTD! I'd love to see what it looks like in natural lighting outside!



Belle79 said:


> LOL - You should have seen me in the store. I went in because I knew they had the black but when I saw the Dark Dune I freaked out, the SAs were laughing at me. I am using it at work today and I just keep staring at it. I agree with you on the grommets and studs - I love the shape of the bag so much I don't think it needs anything else!


----------



## Belle79

bgbags said:


> Help me decide? Keep Navy or Cinnabar Large satchel??


 
I think the Cinnabar color is gorgeous, but it wouldn't look right in the Spring/Summer. The Navy you could use all year round....


----------



## sb1212

Have u took out ur selma when it was raining without any protector spray and was the bag ok?


----------



## sb1212

bgbags said:


> Help me decide? Keep Navy or Cinnabar Large satchel??




Keep navy!


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Have u took out ur selma when it was raining without any protector spray and was the bag ok?


 
Yes - I have the Pearl Grey Selma Messenger and I used it all summer long without any spray on it whatsoever.  It's also a light color and I had no color transfer from jeans or anything. I read somewhere here that someone used the protector spray and then had color transfer right away, where as they didn't before they sprayed it. I don't think the spray is meant for Saffiano leather - I think it's meant for softer, porous leather that's not coated like Saffiano is....


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes - I have the Pearl Grey Selma Messenger and I used it all summer long without any spray on it whatsoever.  It's also a light color and I had no color transfer from jeans or anything. I read somewhere here that someone used the protector spray and then had color transfer right away, where as they didn't before they sprayed it. I don't think the spray is meant for Saffiano leather - I think it's meant for softer, porous leather that's not coated like Saffiano is....




Ya I better not spray it I wouldn't want anything to happen to it.   Macys has said not to spray it cuz the bags are already pretreated where MK stores say to do it.  Mine is black and I don't think I would see water stains if there would be any.


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Ya I better not spray it I wouldn't want anything to happen to it.   Macys has said not to spray it cuz the bags are already pretreated where MK stores say to do it.  Mine is black and I don't think I would see water stains if there would be any.


 
No you won't - my pearl grey never showed water spots. Also I have a friend with the Luggage Messenger who spilled red wine on it and was able to wipe it off right away....


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> No you won't - my pearl grey never showed water spots. Also I have a friend with the Luggage Messenger who spilled red wine on it and was able to wipe it off right away....




That's good to hear.  Thank you!


----------



## SarahLVoe

sb1212 said:


> Have u took out ur selma when it was raining without any protector spray and was the bag ok?




Yes I have taken out my neon pink in every type of weather and she still look new! I even got blue transfer on it from jeans ( nearly fainted) but even that rubbed right off with just water! It is very durable!


----------



## sb1212

SarahLVoe said:


> Yes I have taken out my neon pink in every type of weather and she still look new! I even got blue transfer on it from jeans ( nearly fainted) but even that rubbed right off with just water! It is very durable!




I'm glad that I did go with the saffiano leather then.  I also have a lv bag with vachetta leather and wanted something I wouldn't have to worry about in the rain.


----------



## iHeartMK

I kinda wish I waited a little longer to get the medium satchel in dark dune, I currently have the large satchel in dark dune.  I like the size of the large on me (I'm 5'5", 118lbs) but it does get annoying when I'm shopping around. I think the medium satchel would be more ideal for 'everyday use'.  

Holding the medium satchel on the crook of my arm doesn't look right, it kinda looks too small (maybe because I'm so used to the larger size) but I would love to use the medium size as a 'large crossbody'. I can't fully justify getting a medium in the same color as my large, but the color is so gorgeous! Maybe I'll wait for other colors to come out. I honestly didn't expect MK to make any solid colors for the medium satchel, I kinda lost hope. THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME!

Anyway, for those who are interest in the large satchel in dark dune, www.forzieri.com restocked on them! $358.


----------



## Belle79

iHeartMK said:


> I kinda wish I waited a little longer to get the medium satchel in dark dune, I currently have the large satchel in dark dune.  I like the size of the large on me (I'm 5'5", 118lbs) but it does get annoying when I'm shopping around. I think the medium satchel would be more ideal for 'everyday use'.
> 
> Holding the medium satchel on the crook of my arm doesn't look right, it kinda looks too small (maybe because I'm so used to the larger size) but I would love to use the medium size as a 'large crossbody'. I can't fully justify getting a medium in the same color as my large, but the color is so gorgeous! Maybe I'll wait for other colors to come out. I honestly didn't expect MK to make any solid colors for the medium satchel, I kinda lost hope. THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME!
> 
> Anyway, for those who are interest in the large satchel in dark dune, http://www.forzieri.com restocked on them! $358.


 
I had given up hope for the medium satchel too. It seems every day there's a new one out there though - dark dune and black at the store, there's a powder blue on mk.com and a gorgeous navy one on macys.com. I have to really think about which colors I want and how many I really need 

Crossing my fingers for a pearl grey one!


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> I kinda wish I waited a little longer to get the medium satchel in dark dune, I currently have the large satchel in dark dune.  I like the size of the large on me (I'm 5'5", 118lbs) but it does get annoying when I'm shopping around. I think the medium satchel would be more ideal for 'everyday use'.
> 
> Holding the medium satchel on the crook of my arm doesn't look right, it kinda looks too small (maybe because I'm so used to the larger size) but I would love to use the medium size as a 'large crossbody'. I can't fully justify getting a medium in the same color as my large, but the color is so gorgeous! Maybe I'll wait for other colors to come out. I honestly didn't expect MK to make any solid colors for the medium satchel, I kinda lost hope. THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME!
> 
> Anyway, for those who are interest in the large satchel in dark dune, www.forzieri.com restocked on them! $358.




I got the medium recently and I feel the same way about the look of it being in the crook of my arm maybe looks small for my frame I'm 5'7" but it looks better on the shoulder with the long strap.   I still don't know if I want the large or not or keep the medium


----------



## designer.deals

Anyone looking for lg selma w/ silver hardware Dillard's has it.


----------



## designer.deals

I forgot to put the color black


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> LOL - You should have seen me in the store. I went in because I knew they had the black but when I saw the Dark Dune I freaked out, the SAs were laughing at me. I am using it at work today and I just keep staring at it. I agree with you on the grommets and studs - I love the shape of the bag so much I don't think it needs anything else!



Are you loving the dark dune still?   I have blk but I almost want to exchange it for the dark dune but afraid of getting it dirty. What are your thoughts?


----------



## kkatrina

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here's the medium Selma in action:
> (For reference, i'm about 5.5 ft tall)


Thanks for posting this!! it looks great on you, and definitely the perfect size!


----------



## Meeri

Hi! I registered here just to ask you some questions about the MK Selma bag, since I've already read about 50 pages of this topic and not quite found an answer for what I'm looking for. Though I have really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your beautiful Selma bags 

I'm looking for a bag to go to university with. I need to carry A4 papers, 11" MacBook Air and some smaller stuff with me. I'm a bit confused since there are so many sizes of this bag, two different size of satchels and a bigger tote too (I'm not interested about the smaller ones). So is the bigger satchel (10"H x 13"W x 6"D) big enough to fit A4 folders in it? On MK website the black satchel with silver hardware is the smaller size and with golden hardware the bigger size, they both cost the same though. I've read and watched like a million of reviews of this bag, but no one seems to have to carry papers with them as the biggest thing they have is like an umbrella or something 

Then the other thing... Should I get the bag with golden or silver hardware? I've decided that I'll get the bag in black, but since it is much harder to find in silver hardware (especially in bigger size) I've begun to think about the GHW version too. I actually never use any jewellery but I love my black leather biker jacket and it's with silver hardware so would it be too bad to have a bag with golden? I'm not a fan of any fashion rules and I sometimes like people having golden and silver jewellery together for example, but I'm not sure about this situation. I mostly wear black or navy jeans with black/white/grey top and I think those colours go with both hardware colours. And since neither of those metal colours are not too common in my wardrobe, it should be an easy choice now.

I think I'm exaggerating this and thinking too much right now, some hardware colour thing won't be that important when I've decided and got my bag... But this would be my most expensice bag this far and I want to make a good choice at once. Big thanks to anyone who read my looong message and thanks in advance for answering!


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Are you loving the dark dune still?   I have blk but I almost want to exchange it for the dark dune but afraid of getting it dirty. What are your thoughts?


 
Yes, I'm obsessed with the dark dune!! It somehow goes with everything - it can take on a cooler or warmer tone depending on what you're wearing. The color is a little bit darker than it looks in pics so I really don't worry about getting it dirty. Again, my pearl grey messenger is much lighter and I had no issues with getting that one dirty. The leather is very resilient.

Obviously black is classic and completely worry free, but the dark dune is such a special color. Black will always be around, so if you can only have one right now I vote for dark dune


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes, I'm obsessed with the dark dune!! It somehow goes with everything - it can take on a cooler or warmer tone depending on what you're wearing. The color is a little bit darker than it looks in pics so I really don't worry about getting it dirty. Again, my pearl grey messenger is much lighter and I had no issues with getting that one dirty. The leather is very resilient.
> 
> Obviously black is classic and completely worry free, but the dark dune is such a special color. Black will always be around, so if you can only have one right now I vote for dark dune




Is the medium size bigger than the messanger


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Is the medium size bigger than the messanger


 
Yes, definitely. I will try to post a pic of the two when I get home tonight....


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes, definitely. I will try to post a pic of the two when I get home tonight....




Perfect.  Some of the sites say it has the same dimensions which I think is weird if they are not the same size.    Do U think the large is to big?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Perfect.  Some of the sites say it has the same dimensions which I think is weird if they are not the same size.    Do U think the large is to big?


 
 Yea the dimensions are definitely wrong on some sites. Just taking a guess I would say the medium satchel is maybe 2 inches wider and 3 or 4 inches taller? I don't think the large is too big, I think it's gorgeous - I just don't carry a lot so it would be 90% empty if I used it


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> Hi! I registered here just to ask you some questions about the MK Selma bag, since I've already read about 50 pages of this topic and not quite found an answer for what I'm looking for. Though I have really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your beautiful Selma bags
> 
> I'm looking for a bag to go to university with. I need to carry A4 papers, 11" MacBook Air and some smaller stuff with me. I'm a bit confused since there are so many sizes of this bag, two different size of satchels and a bigger tote too (I'm not interested about the smaller ones). So is the bigger satchel (10"H x 13"W x 6"D) big enough to fit A4 folders in it? On MK website the black satchel with silver hardware is the smaller size and with golden hardware the bigger size, they both cost the same though. I've read and watched like a million of reviews of this bag, but no one seems to have to carry papers with them as the biggest thing they have is like an umbrella or something
> 
> Then the other thing... Should I get the bag with golden or silver hardware? I've decided that I'll get the bag in black, but since it is much harder to find in silver hardware (especially in bigger size) I've begun to think about the GHW version too. I actually never use any jewellery but I love my black leather biker jacket and it's with silver hardware so would it be too bad to have a bag with golden? I'm not a fan of any fashion rules and I sometimes like people having golden and silver jewellery together for example, but I'm not sure about this situation. I mostly wear black or navy jeans with black/white/grey top and I think those colours go with both hardware colours. And since neither of those metal colours are not too common in my wardrobe, it should be an easy choice now.
> 
> I think I'm exaggerating this and thinking too much right now, some hardware colour thing won't be that important when I've decided and got my bag... But this would be my most expensice bag this far and I want to make a good choice at once. Big thanks to anyone who read my looong message and thanks in advance for answering!


 
The black Selma on the MK site right now with silver hardware is the large size - they have plain black with GHW and plain black with SHW. They are both $358.

Silver Large
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dselma%26_requestid%3D87515

Gold Large
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...%26No%3D20%26_requestid%3D87515%26Ntt%3Dselma


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yea the dimensions are definitely wrong on some sites. Just taking a guess I would say the medium satchel is maybe 2 inches wider and 3 or 4 inches taller? I don't think the large is too big, I think it's gorgeous - I just don't carry a lot so it would be 90% empty if I used it




 I don't carry a lot either but I feel the med looks kinda small on the crook of my arm but I like the size of the med when i wear it with the long strap on my shoulder.  Plus I don't know if the large is much heavier or not


----------



## Meeri

Belle79 said:


> The black Selma on the MK site right now with silver hardware is the large size - they have plain black with GHW and plain black with SHW. They are both $358.
> 
> Silver Large
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dselma%26_requestid%3D87515
> 
> Gold Large
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...%26No%3D20%26_requestid%3D87515%26Ntt%3Dselma



Those are just the ones I looked at too. But why the dimensions on the SHW one are smaller? :O Maybe I should just order it and see if my stuff fit in... Though I think returning it isn't free since I live in Finland.


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> Those are just the ones I looked at too. But why the dimensions on the SHW one are smaller? :O Maybe I should just order it and see if my stuff fit in... Though I think returning it isn't free since I live in Finland.


 
I think they just have the dimensions wrong on the black with silver - if you look at the picture of the model holding it, it's definitely the large size....


----------



## Meeri

Belle79 said:


> I think they just have the dimensions wrong on the black with silver - if you look at the picture of the model holding it, it's definitely the large size....



Thank you! You were right, I used their chat thing and asked about it, they answered me that those two are the same size.

It's my 20th birthday soon and now I'm absolutely sure that I'll order the black large Selma with silver hardware for myself as a birthday present! Can't wait


----------



## sb1212

Just looked again at the large selma and it's a lot heavier than the medium once I put my things into it    That's just me though


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> Thank you! You were right, I used their chat thing and asked about it, they answered me that those two are the same size.
> 
> It's my 20th birthday soon and now I'm absolutely sure that I'll order the black large Selma with silver hardware for myself as a birthday present! Can't wait


That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Belle79

For those that have been wondering about the size difference between the Medium Selma Satchel and the Medium Selma Messenger - here are some comparison pics.


----------



## sb1212

T


Belle79 said:


> For those that have been wondering about the size difference between the Medium Selma Satchel and the Medium Selma Messenger - here are some comparison pics.



thank you for the comparison pics


----------



## EwithDG

My medium selma now has a baby sister


----------



## EwithDG

Belle79 said:


> For those that have been wondering about the size difference between the Medium Selma Satchel and the Medium Selma Messenger - here are some comparison pics.


Oh man, I wish they had the Dune messenger with grommets. I would totally get that instead of just black.


----------



## melissatrv

I totally agree.  I think it is a lot heavier



sb1212 said:


> Just looked again at the large selma and it's a lot heavier than the medium once I put my things into it    That's just me though


----------



## purseobsession9

EwithDG said:


> My medium selma now has a baby sister



So cute! Great choice on both


----------



## Shelly95

Belle79 said:


> For those that have been wondering about the size difference between the Medium Selma Satchel and the Medium Selma Messenger - here are some comparison pics.



Whats the color of the Selma Satchel?? Its gorgeous!!


----------



## Meeri

What a trouble over a bag... I contacted MK and they told me that the large Selma satchel is the same size in both SHW and GHW even though the measurements are mentioned smaller in SHW. Well, I thought that I would order the bag from Neiman Marcus because they add all taxes and other costs at the checkout which MK doesn't (at least it says so at their website.) 

But from NM they told me that these two aren't the same bag and the measurements really are how they are mentioned in NM site (smaller than in GHW at MK which is 10"H x 13"W x 6"D):
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...00000cat8501cat9101cat49601&isEditorial=false
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod162640209&cmCat=product

So, who to believe, MK or NM... ullhair: I really don't understand why there would even be two different sized bags with exactly the same name and price, but I don't feel like taking the risk and ordering the bag from NM just to notice that my stuff wouldn't fit in and I have to return it... 

Have anyone ordered that black bag with SHW from NM? Or any bag from MK to Europe?


----------



## rehlein

I have the Selma large black silver hardware ordered to Germany and it has the exact same size as the Selma large black gold hardware.


----------



## pmburk

Does anyone have a malachite Selma yet? I'm seriously considering the north/south larger one but can't make up my mind! Would love to see some modeling shots if anyone owns this color... I need enablers.


----------



## Belle79

Shelly95 said:


> Whats the color of the Selma Satchel?? Its gorgeous!!


 
Thank you! It's Dark Dune


----------



## designer.deals

pmburk said:


> Does anyone have a malachite Selma yet? I'm seriously considering the north/south larger one but can't make up my mind! Would love to see some modeling shots if anyone owns this color... I need enablers.




Behave the color already


----------



## Meeri

rehlein said:


> I have the Selma large black silver hardware ordered to Germany and it has the exact same size as the Selma large black gold hardware.


Thank you! I thought it would be strange if they were different sizes, but they told me so... Not so good customer service, I think  Where did you order the SHW from?


----------



## Hollywood Hills

It's very confussing that the dimensions are wrong on many websites.


----------



## sb1212

I thought I would like the black selma since i don't have a blk bag but I have noticed sometimes lint gets on it and it's noticeable since it's black.  Have u noticed that?


----------



## Hollywood Hills

sb1212 said:


> I thought I would like the black selma since i don't have a blk bag but I have noticed sometimes lint gets on it and it's noticeable since it's black.  Have u noticed that?



No, not really


----------



## sb1212

Hollywood Hills said:


> No, not really




Maybe it could be the tops/sweaters I'm wearing when I carry the bag.


----------



## Christa72720

pmburk said:


> Does anyone have a malachite Selma yet? I'm seriously considering the north/south larger one but can't make up my mind! Would love to see some modeling shots if anyone owns this color... I need enablers.


Just a heads up, on sale at Macy's right now. Not to tempt you or anything!


----------



## sb1212

And I think they are doing Their presale for their Friends and family sale coming up


----------



## sb1212

I wonder if Macy's will soon get the black medium since they have it in navy.


----------



## LuxLife84

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here's the comparison picture with my 2 large Selmas:



Hi! May I ask the color and fabric of the lighter bag to the right? Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

LuxLife84 said:


> Hi! May I ask the color and fabric of the lighter bag to the right? Thanks!




It looks like the silver lizard embossed


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Yes, it is the silver lizard embossed Selma.


----------



## shopaholic00

Hi Everyone I am gonna be buying my first mk selma very soon but I am torn between the navy, pearl gray or black? Its so hard to decide on a color and these bags are so gorgeous! 

Suggestions/tips?


----------



## MellyCakes

pmburk said:


> Does anyone have a malachite Selma yet? I'm seriously considering the north/south larger one but can't make up my mind! Would love to see some modeling shots if anyone owns this color... I need enablers.



I am totally thinking about buying the medium studded Selma in malachite! The color combination of green with gold studs keep catching my eye every time I pass the purses at Macys. It's a total wow bag. 

If I buy it I will post some mod shots for you. It's just such a flashy bag... I don't know if I could pull it off


----------



## bubutoot

got my first mk bag!  love the navy color and it is surprisingly not heavy at all


----------



## purseobsession9

shopaholic00 said:


> Hi Everyone I am gonna be buying my first mk selma very soon but I am torn between the navy, pearl gray or black? Its so hard to decide on a color and these bags are so gorgeous!
> 
> Suggestions/tips?



I love navy because it goes with everything but is still such a rich colour. Also, the inside of the bag is light coloured which makes it very easy to find what you need. The black bag is black inside as well, I found it hard to find stuff inside!


----------



## sb1212

shopaholic00 said:


> Hi Everyone I am gonna be buying my first mk selma very soon but I am torn between the navy, pearl gray or black? Its so hard to decide on a color and these bags are so gorgeous!
> 
> Suggestions/tips?




I just bought black and I like it.


----------



## sb1212

Pearl gray is pretty as well


----------



## teachef

Can anyone take a close up picture of navy selma? Thank you


----------



## purseobsession9




----------



## purseobsession9

teachef said:


> Can anyone take a close up picture of navy selma? Thank you



Posted some! Let me know if you'd like more


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2399543
> View attachment 2399544
> View attachment 2399545
> View attachment 2399546




Do u find the Navy color goes with black


----------



## eurobaglady

Currently on Macys.com deciding if I should get Selma in Luggage or Dark Khahi. I'm torn.  I'm getting a black too and can only afford two right now. Which one should I get? Which one do you think will match most outfits and I'll get more use of? 

Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

eurobaglady said:


> Currently on Macys.com deciding if I should get Selma in Luggage or Dark Khahi. I'm torn.  I'm getting a black too and can only afford two right now. Which one should I get? Which one do you think will match most outfits and I'll get more use of?
> 
> Thanks!




I say the luggage color.   I had it in the hamilton and liked the color of the luggage


----------



## eurobaglady

Is the Dark Dune same as the Dark Khaki?


----------



## sb1212

eurobaglady said:


> Is the Dark Dune same as the Dark Khaki?




I don't think it is no.  The dark dune is really pretty in person.


----------



## acm1134

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


Is this a medium or large ?


----------



## acm1134

Could someone post a picture modeling a large Selma vs a medium Selma ? I am 5'2 110 lbs and unsure if I should order the large or medium !! Thanks (:


----------



## sb1212

acm1134 said:


> Could someone post a picture modeling a large Selma vs a medium Selma ? I am 5'2 110 lbs and unsure if I should order the large or medium !! Thanks (:




Depends on how much u carry day to day. I just bought the medium and I'm 5'7" and I think its fine. I did go bk and look at the large one again and it's heavier to me and didn't like the way it looked with the long strap on the shoulder it just looks to big IMO


----------



## purseobsession9

sb1212 said:


> Do u find the Navy color goes with black



Black clothing? Yes


----------



## sb1212

purseobsession9 said:


> Black clothing? Yes




I don't like the black inside the bag.  I like navy,black and then dark dune


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> I don't like the black inside the bag.  I like navy,black and then dark dune




Ya with black clothing...since Macy's has the navy now and with their friends and family coming up maybe I should return my blk and order the navy from Macy's


----------



## kaylenxo

eurobaglady said:


> Currently on Macys.com deciding if I should get Selma in Luggage or Dark Khahi. I'm torn.  I'm getting a black too and can only afford two right now. Which one should I get? Which one do you think will match most outfits and I'll get more use of?
> 
> Thanks!




I personally would go with luggage. I have a luggage selma and find it can be dressed up or down. I was originally scared that it would be too casual, but I think it was the perfect fit for me. I think the color brown that it is make it eye catching but it's not too in your face.


----------



## sb1212

kaylenxo said:


> I personally would go with luggage. I have a luggage selma and find it can be dressed up or down. I was originally scared that it would be too casual, but I think it was the perfect fit for me. I think the color brown that it is make it eye catching but it's not too in your face.




I totally agree


----------



## sb1212

Do u find the medium size easy to get in and out of ok?


----------



## MDT

So, tonight I gave up on my wait for the medium Selma in black with SHW. I've been drooling over the fuchsia but it's been out of stock everywhere until tonight. Neiman Marcus finally had it in stock (as well as Michael Kors) so I placed an order!

The only thing I'm worried about is how similar it will be to the pomegranate. I have a pomegranate stud messenger already, but may decide to part with her if the colors are too similar. As much as I love the messenger, I find myself using it less and less because it's just a bit too small for my essentials. I'm hoping the medium will be perfect.

Excited!


----------



## acm1134

MDT said:


> So, tonight I gave up on my wait for the medium Selma in black with SHW. I've been drooling over the fuchsia but it's been out of stock everywhere until tonight. Neiman Marcus finally had it in stock (as well as Michael Kors) so I placed an order!
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is how similar it will be to the pomegranate. I have a pomegranate stud messenger already, but may decide to part with her if the colors are too similar. As much as I love the messenger, I find myself using it less and less because it's just a bit too small for my essentials. I'm hoping the medium will be perfect.
> 
> Excited!


Post pictures when you get her in !


----------



## EwithDG

EwithDG said:


> My medium selma now has a baby sister.



So ladies, after some careful deliberation, I have decided to return my grommet Selma messenger. 

I checked my bag collection and I already have the Chelsea small messenger which is black with shw. And so, I will wait until MK's spring collection for next year. Hopefully they'll release some fun grommet colours.

In the meantime, I got this instead: 
Michael Kors Bedford Gusset Crossbody Bag in Navy 
(...still dreaming of the Celine trio though.)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MDT

acm1134 said:


> Post pictures when you get her in !



Will do!


----------



## sb1212

Can someone post modeling pics with your dark dune selma.  Thanks.


----------



## sb1212

shopaholic00 said:


> Hi Everyone I am gonna be buying my first mk selma very soon but I am torn between the navy, pearl gray or black? Its so hard to decide on a color and these bags are so gorgeous!
> 
> Suggestions/tips?




Did u decide on a color?


----------



## iHeartMK

acm1134 said:


> Could someone post a picture modeling a large Selma vs a medium Selma ? I am 5'2 110 lbs and unsure if I should order the large or medium !! Thanks (:


I would also appreciate some comparison pics(front, side, bottom, angled shot, etc) of the medium and large selmas together too, similar to the way Belle79 did them


----------



## iHeartMK

sb1212 said:


> Can someone post modeling pics with your dark dune selma.  Thanks.


I'm assuming you're asking for modeling pics of the LARGE selma, since you have the medium,right? I can take more or better ones later once I get ready for the day if you like. Just let me know


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> I'm assuming you're asking for modeling pics of the LARGE selma, since you have the medium,right? I can take more or better ones later once I get ready for the day if you like. Just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400610




 I do have the medium.    Thanks for the pics.   Do u find the dark dune easy to clean or maintain


----------



## acm1134

iHeartMK said:


> I'm assuming you're asking for modeling pics of the LARGE selma, since you have the medium,right? I can take more or better ones later once I get ready for the day if you like. Just let me know
> 
> View attachment 2400606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400607
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400610


If your Dark Dune Selma darker than the picture shows it ? I have a Dark Dune Jet Set and it's a lot darker in person than in pictures just seeing if yours is the same way !


----------



## sb1212

acm1134 said:


> If your Dark Dune Selma darker than the picture shows it ? I have a Dark Dune Jet Set and it's a lot darker in person than in pictures just seeing if yours is the same way !




Do u love the dark dune color? I hAve the selma in black but I am still waiting to get the dark dune instead. Not sure what I should do


----------



## acm1134

sb1212 said:


> Do u love the dark dune color? I hAve the selma in black but I am still waiting to get the dark dune instead. Not sure what I should do


I do love the color, it is darker than the pictures look but not as dark as the coffee color. I want to get the Selma in black next ! But I feel like everything I have is dark. I have the colorblock black and grey hamilton and the dark dune jet set and I feel like now I need something bright in the saffiano. I just can't pass up on the black selma though, so classic ! Do you love your selma ?


----------



## sb1212

acm1134 said:


> I do love the color, it is darker than the pictures look but not as dark as the coffee color. I want to get the Selma in black next ! But I feel like everything I have is dark. I have the colorblock black and grey hamilton and the dark dune jet set and I feel like now I need something bright in the saffiano. I just can't pass up on the black selma though, so classic ! Do you love your selma ?




I do.   I got it in the medium.  I got black since I don't have a blk bag.  But I do wear darker clothes and I think by getting the dark dune would add a little color.  Gosh still not sure what I should do.  I don't want to exchange the blk for the dune and then wish I would have kept the black


----------



## sb1212

Nordstrom has their large Selma's on sale for $286 right now. It's the black and coffee color and the luggage


----------



## acm1134

sb1212 said:


> I do.   I got it in the medium.  I got black since I don't have a blk bag.  But I do wear darker clothes and I think by getting the dark dune would add a little color.  Gosh still not sure what I should do.  I don't want to exchange the blk for the dune and then wish I would have kept the black


I think the are both gorgeous colors. If I were you I would get both hehe


----------



## sb1212

acm1134 said:


> I think the are both gorgeous colors. If I were you I would get both hehe




I would but I am also considering getting another lv bag ...maybe I should stay with the black.


----------



## melissatrv

I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too




Very pretty.    I did the same thing with my selma cut tags off right away as usually new stuff just sits for awhile.


----------



## candyrain

melissatrv said:


> I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too


beautiful! the studs and jewels look great against the pink


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> I'm assuming you're asking for modeling pics of the LARGE selma, since you have the medium,right? I can take more or better ones later once I get ready for the day if you like. Just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400610




Is this the large one?


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Nordstrom has their large Selma's on sale for $286 right now. It's the black and coffee color and the luggage




In store? I don't see them online


----------



## iHeartMK

sb1212 said:


> I do have the medium.    Thanks for the pics.   Do u find the dark dune easy to clean or maintain


I've only had the dark dune for a little over a month (and I already want the medium) but so far, it's pretty easy to maintain due to the saffiano leather, so I don't worry much. I haven't been wearing any dark denim lately so i haven't been worrying about any color transfers either. I think I've worn my pearl grey messenger with dark denim before and there were no color transfers, so i can confidently say that the dark dune color would be just fine! Hope that helps.


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> I've only had the dark dune for a little over a month (and I already want the medium) but so far, it's pretty easy to maintain due to the saffiano leather, so I don't worry much. I haven't been wearing any dark denim lately so i haven't been worrying about any color transfers either. I think I've worn my pearl grey messenger with dark denim before and there were no color transfers, so i can confidently say that the dark dune color would be just fine! Hope that helps.




Yes it does thanks


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> In store? I don't see them online




 I seen them online this morning


----------



## iHeartMK

acm1134 said:


> If your Dark Dune Selma darker than the picture shows it ? I have a Dark Dune Jet Set and it's a lot darker in person than in pictures just seeing if yours is the same way !


It's only a tad darker than the pictures I took. But the pictures on websites look a lot lighter than in person, but I like it better on the darker side though.

I'm hoping it's the same case for the dark khaki color. This color looks really light on the websites. My friend ordered it online from NM hoping it'd be the same as the dark dune (but it's not) so maybe once I see it in person, I'll determine the true color.


----------



## iHeartMK

designer.deals said:


> Is this the large one?


Yes, this is the large one  I'm considering getting the medium one, I can't stop thinking about it! I kinda wish I bought it when I had the chance.


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> In store? I don't see them online




I don't know if it's a nordstrom wide thing so I don't think they have it online. They are only doing the 20 percent in Southern California because Bloomingdales is so close and they are doing the friends and family sale. 
I love Nordstrom. They have the best customer service.


----------



## love.my.bags

Bloomingdales has the Silver Lizard embossed large satchel for $238.80 
Got it price matched from Nordstrom and she came home with me today


----------



## acm1134

melissatrv said:


> I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too


So beautiful !! Congrats


----------



## acm1134

So I can't decide if I should get the Large Selma in Black or Luggage. Both would go well with my closet, and I will end up getting both colors, but I can't decide which one to get first ! HELP!! (:


----------



## love.my.bags

acm1134 said:


> So I can't decide if I should get the Large Selma in Black or Luggage. Both would go well with my closet, and I will end up getting both colors, but I can't decide which one to get first ! HELP!! (:



If u have other black bags, go with luggage


----------



## Shelly95

Are the coffee and luggage selma in permanent collection??


----------



## sarah92

iHeartMK said:


> It's only a tad darker than the pictures I took. But the pictures on websites look a lot lighter than in person, but I like it better on the darker side though.
> 
> I'm hoping it's the same case for the dark khaki color. This color looks really light on the websites. My friend ordered it online from NM hoping it'd be the same as the dark dune (but it's not) so maybe once I see it in person, I'll determine the true color.


when you see the dark khaki irl are you able to please post some pics which represent the true colour? It'll be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## golf

Anyone own a selma power blue colour?, ( new colours on bloomingdals)  Pls post some pictures of this colours and modeling picture, thanks ))))


----------



## designer.deals

My new wallet! For only $60


----------



## MDT

melissatrv said:


> I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too



I love this! Thank you for posting photos because I just ordered this color and was hoping it'd look just like it does in your photos! So beautiful!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> My new wallet! For only $60
> View attachment 2401352


where did you find the deal on the wallet?  I have the same selma.


----------



## iHeartMK

Yes, I asked my friend to let me know when it ships in so I can come see it. She purchased it on pre-order so it's expected to come in early Demember.


----------



## iHeartMK

Is that dark dune or pearl grey?


----------



## Shelly95

Does anybody know how long a colour gonna be around?? I'm planning on getting Selma in Silver next month, hopefully on sale


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> where did you find the deal on the wallet?  I have the same selma.




I bought it on poshmark. It was used once but nothin is wrong with it. Like new


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> Is that dark dune or pearl grey?




If you're referring to the set it's pearl gray


----------



## sarah92

I'm planning on buying a selma bag soon from neiman marcus. Just wondering if anyone can share their delivery experience? Was the bag in excellent condition upon arrival and how was the packaging?

I live in Australia and would be very disappointed if I received the bag and it had a dent!


----------



## missbagwathi

sarah92 said:


> I'm planning on buying a selma bag soon from neiman marcus. Just wondering if anyone can share their delivery experience? Was the bag in excellent condition upon arrival and how was the packaging?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Australia and would be very disappointed if I received the bag and it had a dent!




They do a great job with their packaging. I'm in India and always received my order in oversized boxes with lots of filler to protect the contents. Unless the shipping guys mess it up bad, you will have a perfect bag.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

sarah92 said:


> I'm planning on buying a selma bag soon from neiman marcus. Just wondering if anyone can share their delivery experience? Was the bag in excellent condition upon arrival and how was the packaging?
> 
> I live in Australia and would be very disappointed if I received the bag and it had a dent!



The packing of my delivery was excellent. Oversized cardboard box with enough fillers to protect the bag. The bag itself was also packed very well.


----------



## sb1212

Should I get the dark dune bag instead of my blk if I wear a lot of black?


----------



## iHeartMK

I like the dark dune for added color. So are you sticking with the medium?


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> I like the dark dune for added color. So are you sticking with the medium?




 I am for sure sticking with the medium size.  I feel the same way about the dark dune adding some color.  Do u think the dark dune will look ok on the days I wear my purple with gray northface fleece


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I am for sure sticking with the medium size.  I feel the same way about the dark dune adding some color.  Do u think the dark dune will look ok on the days I wear my purple with gray northface fleece


 
I think it would - I feel like the dark dune takes on a warmer or cooler tone depending on what you're wearing.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> I think it would - I feel like the dark dune takes on a warmer or cooler tone depending on what you're wearing.




I will have to call my store and see if they have any left.  When I bought my black they didn't have the dark dune in at the time.  U have both blk and dune?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I will have to call my store and see if they have any left.  When I bought my black they didn't have the dark dune in at the time.  U have both blk and dune?


 
I actually returned the black. I really prefer silver hardware with black and I am hoping they will make a medium one since they made the large now with silver...


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> I actually returned the black. I really prefer silver hardware with black and I am hoping they will make a medium one since they made the large now with silver...




Oh ya u would think they would.  Is the dark dune with gold hardware?  I like that the dark dune is light interior


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Oh ya u would think they would.  Is the dark dune with gold hardware?  I like that the dark dune is light interior


 
Yes, the dark dune has gold which looks really nice. I just couldn't love the gold against black. If they make a medium black with silver and a medium pearl grey, I will have those three and be happy


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes, the dark dune has gold which looks really nice. I just couldn't love the gold against black. If they make a medium black with silver and a medium pearl grey, I will have those three and be happy




Pearl gray is nice.     I will have to let you know what I decide to do.  Do u really think the dark dune would go with anything like the black does


----------



## designer.deals

today's damage. Thanks to Macy's they were 25% off plus 20% but I'm not cutting off the tags just yet. Going back Dec. 4 for f.f adjustment of 25% instead of. 20%


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2402273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's damage. Thanks to Macy's they were 25% off plus 20% but I'm not cutting off the tags just yet. Going back Dec. 4 for f.f adjustment of 25% instead of. 20%




I would think u could cut off tags and start to enjoy it and all u would need is ur receipt    That what I have done in the past and it was ok.


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Pearl gray is nice.     I will have to let you know what I decide to do.  Do u really think the dark dune would go with anything like the black does


 
I used it every day last week and I really wear nothing but black, white and grey to work and I loved how it looked with everything - it's a great neutral.  Everyone in my office is obsessed with it  I wore navy with jeans on Friday and it looked great with that too.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> I used it every day last week and I really wear nothing but black, white and grey to work and I loved how it looked with everything - it's a great neutral.  Everyone in my office is obsessed with it  I wore navy with jeans on Friday and it looked great with that too.




See I wear a lot of black as well and just wanted to make sure it would look good.  I asked my family but they are no help Haha. They don't care about bags like I do.


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> See I wear a lot of black as well and just wanted to make sure it would look good.  I asked my family but they are no help Haha. They don't care about bags like I do.


 
That's why I love tpf, none of my family or friends care about bags either!


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I would think u could cut off tags and start to enjoy it and all u would need is ur receipt    That what I have done in the past and it was ok.




Really? In that case imma enjoy it! Lol but first I must sell this same bag without the studs.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> That's why I love tpf, none of my family or friends care about bags either!




Ya I ask my sister about the dune color and she doesn't like it and my husband is like whatever I dont care. Haha. I'm glad I joined tpf


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Really? In that case imma enjoy it! Lol but first I must sell this same bag without the studs.




Ya I did that with the hamilton before I took it back later.


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> Ya I did that with the hamilton before I took it back later.




But the price adjustment was within 14 days ..and I think the bk of receipt might say 14 day price adjustment.   U can double check on that.  And maybe if it's longer than that then u could take the bag in with the tag still on and return it and re buy it with the new 25% off


----------



## Shelly95

Does anybody know how long a colour gonna be around?? I'm planning on getting Selma in Silver next month, hopefully on sale


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Does anybody know how long a colour gonna be around?? I'm planning on getting Selma in Silver next month, hopefully on sale




Looks like macys has a silver med for 348 and they are doing their presale now for their friends and family coming in dec i think it is


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> But the price adjustment was within 14 days ..and I think the bk of receipt might say 14 day price adjustment.   U can double check on that.  And maybe if it's longer than that then u could take the bag in with the tag still on and return it and re buy it with the new 25% off




I think your right. I was going to email Macy's right now and ask them


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I think your right. I was going to email Macy's right now and ask them




Ya I would just to make sure !


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Ya I would just to make sure !




Thank you for letting me know


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Thank you for letting me know




No problem


----------



## Shelly95

sb1212 said:


> Looks like macys has a silver med for 348 and they are doing their presale now for their friends and family coming in dec i think it is



Macy's doesn't ship Michael Kors to Australia anymore


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Macy's doesn't ship Michael Kors to Australia anymore




Oh bummer.  I wonder if u could call a retail store that does have the silver and once Macy's have their ff sale see if they would price match


----------



## sb1212

Can I get some pics of the dark dune against blk to see what it looks like    Thanks


----------



## Ariel19

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2402273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's damage. Thanks to Macy's they were 25% off plus 20% but I'm not cutting off the tags just yet. Going back Dec. 4 for f.f adjustment of 25% instead of. 20%


Hi, today it's selling at $297.99 right? is there any additional 20% off for this bag?


----------



## designer.deals

Ariel19 said:


> Hi, today it's selling at $297.99 right? is there any additional 20% off for this bag?




Yes if you have a Macy's card and use the pass it's 20% . Sometimes SA have coupons at the register


----------



## jhystle22

golf said:


> Anyone own a selma power blue colour?, ( new colours on bloomingdals)  Pls post some pictures of this colours and modeling picture, thanks ))))


I just got the powder blue Selma with studs/jewel.. I love it


----------



## sb1212

jhystle22 said:


> I just got the powder blue Selma with studs/jewel.. I love it




You will have to post pics


----------



## Shelly95

sb1212 said:


> Oh bummer.  I wonder if u could call a retail store that does have the silver and once Macy's have their ff sale see if they would price match



I can only buy from online department stores, I don't know if I can price match :/


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Shelly95 said:


> I can only buy from online department stores, I don't know if I can price match :/



Neiman Marcus has a medium silver Selma and ships to Australia:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162640108&cmCat=product


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Can I get some pics of the dark dune against blk to see what it looks like    Thanks


 
Not the best lighting but here you go


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Not the best lighting but here you go




I think it looks just fine. It's adds some color to the black.


----------



## iHeartMK

Belle79 said:


> Yes, the dark dune has gold which looks really nice. I just couldn't love the gold against black. If they make a medium black with silver and a medium pearl grey, I will have those three and be happy


I really wish the black came with gunmetal or even black hardware, I think it's easier to match with. I know MK came out with the Rock n Roll Hamilton that had gunmetal hardware but I haven't seen anything else.


----------



## sb1212

If someone could get the dark dune pic of what the real color is like that would be great.  I want to see the true color before I make a long trip to my MK store


----------



## iHeartMK

I visited a friend that had the medium in dark dune. I took several modeling pics and comparison pics for those who are curious about the size differences. The pictures are true to color. Enjoy!!


----------



## iHeartMK

At some angles/lights, the medium looks darker than the large, idk why..


----------



## Belle79

Great pics! Is your friend loving her medium?


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> At some angles/lights, the medium looks darker than the large, idk why..




Thanks for the pics


----------



## iHeartMK

Belle79 said:


> Great pics! Is your friend loving her medium?


She hasn't ripped the tags and used it yet  she ordered the dark khaki and wants to wait for that to come in first to make an executive decision.  After taking the pictures, I decided that the medium would be better for me than the large. So I went and bought the medium yesterday  BUT (there's always a BUT) I noticed a large linear crease/dent on the front of the bag that casts a very unpleasant shadow. Sad thing is is that it was actually the 2nd bag I looked at. The 1st bag i examined had a concaved dent (not linear) on the front..This always happens to me..I always get the bad ones..


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> I visited a friend that had the medium in dark dune. I took several modeling pics and comparison pics for those who are curious about the size differences. The pictures are true to color. Enjoy!!




I love the large one! Where did you purchase it? Are you in the US?


----------



## iHeartMK

designer.deals said:


> I love the large one! Where did you purchase it? Are you in the US?


I'm in the US and I purchased the large online at forzieri.com (I'm assuming they're all authentic). It shipped from Italy.


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> I'm in the US and I purchased the large online at forzieri.com (I'm assuming they're all authentic). It shipped from Italy.



Just saw it. I'm loving the Hamilton without a strap too. Do u know if they are authentic. ?


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> She hasn't ripped the tags and used it yet  she ordered the dark khaki and wants to wait for that to come in first to make an executive decision.  After taking the pictures, I decided that the medium would be better for me than the large. So I went and bought the medium yesterday  BUT (there's always a BUT) I noticed a large linear crease/dent on the front of the bag that casts a very unpleasant shadow. Sad thing is is that it was actually the 2nd bag I looked at. The 1st bag i examined had a concaved dent (not linear) on the front..This always happens to me..I always get the bad ones..




I was looking at the dark dune a couple of weeks ago and there was a dent towards the bottom of the bag  it's weird that it's happening with the dark dune.  Are you taking it back?   That would bother me.   If u need to order a medium in that color let me know cuz I have a great SA and I can let her know if u want to order one if they have more left


----------



## iHeartMK

designer.deals said:


> Just saw it. I'm loving the Hamilton without a strap too. Do u know if they are authentic. ?


Yeah, I like the Hamilton with the removable strap too! I authenticated my selma myself and I'm pretty certain it's authentic, so I wanna say everything else on the site is also authentic.  I believe I saw that type of Hamilton at Dillards (online) about 2 years ago and thought it was fake since the one  I'm used to seeing is attached to the bag, but Dillards wouldn't do that haha.


----------



## iHeartMK

sb1212 said:


> I was looking at the dark dune a couple of weeks ago and there was a dent towards the bottom of the bag  it's weird that it's happening with the dark dune.  Are you taking it back?   That would bother me.   If u need to order a medium in that color let me know cuz I have a great SA and I can let her know if u want to order one if they have more left


You're so generous. But I just called an MK by my workplace and they said they have several in stock, so I'm about to go exchange it now. Hopefully I come home with an almost perfect one.  It's really hard to distinguish any 'defects' when in the store (whether it's in the MK store, Macy's, etc) due to their super bright and evenly distributed lights. I didn't catch the linear dent until I got home into my room.. my room light reveals all types of flaws lol.


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> You're so generous. But I just called an MK by my workplace and they said they have several in stock, so I'm about to go exchange it now. Hopefully I come home with an almost perfect one.  It's really hard to distinguish any 'defects' when in the store (whether it's in the MK store, Macy's, etc) due to their super bright and evenly distributed lights. I didn't catch the linear dent until I got home into my room.. my room light reveals all types of flaws lol.




Oh good keep me posted if u are able to find the perfect one.


----------



## Belle79

iHeartMK said:


> You're so generous. But I just called an MK by my workplace and they said they have several in stock, so I'm about to go exchange it now. Hopefully I come home with an almost perfect one.  It's really hard to distinguish any 'defects' when in the store (whether it's in the MK store, Macy's, etc) due to their super bright and evenly distributed lights. I didn't catch the linear dent until I got home into my room.. my room light reveals all types of flaws lol.


 
Oh good - get a perfect one! I lucked out, mine was the display and the last one they had and it was perfect. It's funny that the pics helped you realize that the medium is better for you! I'll be interested to see the dark khaki compared to the dark dune....I assume it will be lighter.


----------



## sb1212

They haven't came out with the medium selma in pearl gray right?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> They haven't came out with the medium selma in pearl gray right?


 
Not that I've seen anywhere but I hope they do!!


----------



## nazddreamer

Hi there... Im thinking of getting e medium selma in fuschia... the ones with rhinestone and studds.. but I have never ordered from belk online b4.... anyone here ordered from der b4?


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Not that I've seen anywhere but I hope they do!!




I also kinda like the gray and black colorblock they did in the large.


----------



## iHeartMK

I came to the MK store to exchange and the 1st one they brought out for me had a distinct dent on the side/wing (very similar to the dent you see on the medium where i compared the side view of all 3 sizes, but worse). The SA said that once you start putting things in, itll go away (that seems to be their default answer or something) but I knew that wasnt a true statement.  So I asked for another one and I think I found the one!!  My room light didnt reveal any flaws on the bag so I'm really glad I didnt go home with the 1st one.


----------



## jojon21

Selma experts please help! Was the cinnabar embossed made in 2 different patterns (snake & croco), or are they one and the same?  Thanks!


----------



## iHeartMK

Oh I refuse to purchase the display, I like to have them pull from the back..I'm really particular about my bags! But I'm glad you got a perfect display one though! Once the dark khaki ships in, I will compare it with the dark dune.


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> Yeah, I like the Hamilton with the removable strap too! I authenticated my selma myself and I'm pretty certain it's authentic, so I wanna say everything else on the site is also authentic.  I believe I saw that type of Hamilton at Dillards (online) about 2 years ago and thought it was fake since the one  I'm used to seeing is attached to the bag, but Dillards wouldn't do that haha.




Your right I want both bags but all the MK bags I've gotten are always on sale or wait till FF sale


----------



## designer.deals

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there... Im thinking of getting e medium selma in fuschia... the ones with rhinestone and studds.. but I have never ordered from belk online b4.... anyone here ordered from der b4?




I have. And depending where you like they have free shipping and no tax


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> Oh I refuse to purchase the display, I like to have them pull from the back..I'm really particular about my bags! But I'm glad you got a perfect display one though! Once the dark khaki ships in, I will compare it with the dark dune.




I'm glad u found a good one.   I like to have my bags pulled from the bk to I wouldn't  want one that everyone has touched.


----------



## Belle79

iHeartMK said:


> I came to the MK store to exchange and the 1st one they brought out for me had a distinct dent on the side/wing (very similar to the dent you see on the medium where i compared the side view of all 3 sizes, but worse). The SA said that once you start putting things in, itll go away (that seems to be their default answer or something) but I knew that wasnt a true statement.  So I asked for another one and I think I found the one!!  My room light didnt reveal any flaws on the bag so I'm really glad I didnt go home with the 1st one.


 
Congrats on finding a perfect one! I don't think dents in Saffiano leather can smooth out just by putting items in the bag


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Congrats on finding a perfect one! I don't think dents in Saffiano leather can smooth out just by putting items in the bag




I totally agree with you.


----------



## sb1212

jojon21 said:


> Selma experts please help! Was the cinnabar embossed made in 2 different patterns (snake & croco), or are they one and the same?  Thanks!




I have seen it in the snake but not the croc yet


----------



## jojon21

nazddreamer said:


> Hi there... Im thinking of getting e medium selma in fuschia... the ones with rhinestone and studds.. but I have never ordered from belk online b4.... anyone here ordered from der b4?



I often order bags from Belk online - they always arrive perfectly new and wrapped/stuffed to the nines. Their shipping is a little slow though since they use FedEx SmartPost (fedex to your local post office w/ final delivery by the post office), but you can upgrade shipping at check-out for a fee.  They have a 20% off facebook promo going on now, not sure if MK is included but worth a look!


----------



## iHeartMK

Thats good. I would typically wait for it to get on sale but I've been bad lately hehe.  Does anyone know of websites that I can sell my handbags? It'll make me feel better for purchasing full price. I know some sites were mentioned earlier in this forum but I can't find that reference anymore. TIA!


----------



## jojon21

melissatrv said:


> I FINALLY got my bag from the Belk Charity Day Sale.  25% off for Charity Day plus Limited Exclusions additional 20% coupon!!!  Here is Ms. Jewel Medium Selma in Fuchsia, so worth the wait!  Is she awesome?  I snipped the tags right away and I never do that.  Taking her with me to Seattle as this leather seems to be ok in the rain.  Took an outdoor to get true color, an indoor and a close-up.  One row is studs and the other embedded jewels.  It has them on the back too



Stunning!!!! How could anybody ever be in a bad mood carrying this beauty!


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> Thats good. I would typically wait for it to get on sale but I've been bad lately hehe.  Does anyone know of websites that I can sell my handbags? It'll make me feel better for purchasing full price. I know some sites were mentioned earlier in this forum but I can't find that reference anymore. TIA!




Ya I would like to find out that as well.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Just in case your not aware Macys is having a One Day sale presale on Tues  & starts on Wed of this week on Selma's and other MK bags.  I did a presale on the large coffee studded Selma and matching wallet. Picking it up on Dec 4th.Bags are now 25% off plus another with the sale 25% on some styles of Selmas!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2402273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's damage. Thanks to Macy's they were 25% off plus 20% but I'm not cutting off the tags just yet. Going back Dec. 4 for f.f adjustment of 25% instead of. 20%


 
Bag twins I did a presale on the same bag at Macy's picking up on Dec 4th.


----------



## designer.deals

iHeartMK said:


> Thats good. I would typically wait for it to get on sale but I've been bad lately hehe.  Does anyone know of websites that I can sell my handbags? It'll make me feel better for purchasing full price. I know some sites were mentioned earlier in this forum but I can't find that reference anymore. TIA!




Thread flip & poshmark


----------



## anastacia s

I am looking at the large selma in dark khaki right now. I love the colour but is still wondering if it will get dirty easily... Anyone has such experience?


----------



## Luvdabags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Just in case your not aware Macys is having a One Day sale presale on Tues  & starts on Wed of this week on Selma's and other MK bags.  I did a presale on the large coffee studded Selma and matching wallet. Picking it up on Dec 4th.Bags are now 25% off plus another with the sale 25% on some styles of Selmas!!




Thanks!  I'm really wanting one right now. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## sb1212

Zappos has the large green and cinnabar Selma's on sale right now


----------



## eurobaglady

I just received the large black and dark khaki Selma. I'm going to the store to do a side by side comparison on the khaki and luggage. I already have a couple of damier bags and they're my dark brown bags and I want something lighter but I feel like the luggage will last longer than the dark khaki


----------



## sb1212

eurobaglady said:


> I just received the large black and dark khaki Selma. I'm going to the store to do a side by side comparison on the khaki and luggage. I already have a couple of damier bags and they're my dark brown bags and I want something lighter but I feel like the luggage will last longer than the dark khaki




Luggage is a really nice color.  I think you would be happy with the luggage.  I want to get a damier bag.


----------



## sarah92

eurobaglady said:


> I just received the large black and dark khaki Selma. I'm going to the store to do a side by side comparison on the khaki and luggage. I already have a couple of damier bags and they're my dark brown bags and I want something lighter but I feel like the luggage will last longer than the dark khaki


Hi just wondering does the picture you posted up represent the true colour of the dark khaki?


----------



## eurobaglady

sarah92 said:


> Hi just wondering does the picture you posted up represent the true colour of the dark khaki?


No. The lighting makes it look yellow. I can take photos and send it to you.


----------



## sarah92

eurobaglady said:


> No. The lighting makes it look yellow. I can take photos and send it to you.


Yes please!! if you could that would be great!


----------



## klb4556

SELMA QUESTION:

Have any of you had issues with Selma zippers?

I wondered since the saffiano is really structured and kind of rigid, do the zippers get torn up easily at all?

Thanks so much!


----------



## sb1212

klb4556 said:


> SELMA QUESTION:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you had issues with Selma zippers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered since the saffiano is really structured and kind of rigid, do the zippers get torn up easily at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




I have not had any issues yet i have only had my bag for a couple of weeks.  But to me the zipper feels like its sturdy and shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Fran0421

Hi everyone! Just a quick question, I definitely think the Selma will be my next bag purchase. any good websites I could get one from?


----------



## designer.deals

Fran0421 said:


> Hi everyone! Just a quick question, I definitely think the Selma will be my next bag purchase. any good websites I could get one from?




Macy's, Bloomingdales, Neinman Marcus, Belk, lord & Taylor, Nordstrom, carsons, & of course MK


----------



## sb1212

Fran0421 said:


> Hi everyone! Just a quick question, I definitely think the Selma will be my next bag purchase. any good websites I could get one from?




Zappos also. Free shipping and next day delivery depending if u are in the US.


----------



## Meeri

I ordered my Selma from Neiman Marcus on Friday and it arrived about half an hour ago (it's Wednesday evening in Finland). And I love it! Despite all the confusion earlier about the measurements of the bag, I was brave enough to order it and my stuff fits there perfectly! So if anyone's wondering about the same thing I was, I can now tell that the large Selma fits A4 papers and a MacBook Air 11"  

_I was trying to put a picture of it here, but it doesn't work for some reason, it only shows the url of the pic._..


----------



## sb1212

Meeri said:


> I ordered my Selma from Neiman Marcus on Friday and it arrived about half an hour ago (it's Wednesday evening in Finland). And I love it! Despite all the confusion earlier about the measurements of the bag, I was brave enough to order it and my stuff fits there perfectly! So if anyone's wondering about the same thing I was, I can now tell that the large Selma fits A4 papers and a MacBook Air 11"
> 
> _I was trying to put a picture of it here, but it doesn't work for some reason, it only shows the url of the pic._..




You are gonna love your new bag!


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> I ordered my Selma from Neiman Marcus on Friday and it arrived about half an hour ago (it's Wednesday evening in Finland). And I love it! Despite all the confusion earlier about the measurements of the bag, I was brave enough to order it and my stuff fits there perfectly! So if anyone's wondering about the same thing I was, I can now tell that the large Selma fits A4 papers and a MacBook Air 11"
> 
> _I was trying to put a picture of it here, but it doesn't work for some reason, it only shows the url of the pic._..


 

That's awesome! The black with silver hardware?


----------



## Meeri

Belle79 said:


> That's awesome! The black with silver hardware?


Yes, with SHW  And thank you for helping me with that measurement-confusion-problem-thing I had!


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> Yes, with SHW  And thank you for helping me with that measurement-confusion-problem-thing I had!


 
Congrats - I love black with silver, crossing my fingers for the medium satchel or messenger


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Congrats - I love black with silver, crossing my fingers for the medium satchel or messenger




Did u want the messenger with out the grommets in the with silver


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> Did u want the messenger with out the grommets in the with silver


 
Yes - the only ones out there now are with gold. Since they made the large with silver I'm hoping they'll make the messenger too. I noticed they are also making the Mini Messenger in black with silver, but not the medium one yet...


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes - the only ones out there now are with gold. Since they made the large with silver I'm hoping they'll make the messenger too. I noticed they are also making the Mini Messenger in black with silver, but not the medium one yet...




I'll keep my eye on that


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I'll keep my eye on that


 
Thank you


----------



## Fran0421

Thank you for the recommendations! I live in Australia so it would have to be international delivery but I don't mind . I was also wondering does the medium fit an iPad? Thank you 



designer.deals said:


> Macy's, Bloomingdales, Neinman Marcus, Belk, lord & Taylor, Nordstrom, carsons, & of course MK





sb1212 said:


> Zappos also. Free shipping and next day delivery depending if u are in the US.


----------



## LVOEbear

Meeri said:


> Yes, with SHW  And thank you for helping me with that measurement-confusion-problem-thing I had!




I really want to see the black with silver! Are you using photobucket to post pictures? Or if you have an iPhone it uploads directly now.


----------



## MDT

My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.

I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.


----------



## sb1212

MDT said:


> My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.




So pretty


----------



## designer.deals

MDT said:


> My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.




Beautiful !!


----------



## designer.deals

Macy's has the best deals today! 
Malachite studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
Coffee studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
Cinnabar continental wallet orig. $138 > $58.04
Malachite jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
Coffee jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35

TOTAL SAVINGS : $705.72! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## missaudrie

MDT said:


> My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.
> 
> I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.


pretty!! I dont see this color on the NM website  did you order it from the store by any chance?


----------



## HappyLaura001

LOVE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## MDT

missaudrie said:


> pretty!! I dont see this color on the NM website  did you order it from the store by any chance?



I ordered from the website. It was only on there for about a day before it sold out. It was also on MK's website for about a day before selling out there as well. I've seen it come and go on both websites and I had to stalk them about a hundred times a day before I finally was able to grab one!


----------



## Belle79

MDT said:


> My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.
> 
> I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.


 
Very pretty. Is the color that bright IRL?


----------



## sb1212

missaudrie said:


> pretty!! I dont see this color on the NM website  did you order it from the store by any chance?




Zappos has the fushia color in the large


----------



## MDT

Belle79 said:


> Very pretty. Is the color that bright IRL?



It's a little more dull in real life. The photos of the fuchsia large Selma on Zappos are pretty close to the true color.

To be honest, I thought it would be a deeper pink based on all the photos I've seen, but I still looooove it!


----------



## Meeri

LVOEbear said:


> I really want to see the black with silver! Are you using photobucket to post pictures? Or if you have an iPhone it uploads directly now.



I'll take some pictures tomorrow, in daylight  And thank you about that tip, I have an iPhone and just downloaded the TPF app. I would've taken the photos with iPhone anyway, now it's easier to add the photos here!


----------



## eurobaglady

Went to Macys and I saw the Selma in luggage  and I'm def exchanging my dark khaki.  The thing is they only have a medium luggage. I'm 5'11, do u think it's too small? I also saw a medium coffee studded Selma and a medium gray croc. I'm thinking of returning the dark khaki and getting a medium luggage and either the medium croc of studded coffee. What do you think, ladies?


----------



## eurobaglady

The croc is gray-er in person


----------



## eurobaglady

I can't post both photos at the same time


----------



## iHeartMK

Did you ever post a picture of the dark khaki? If not, can you please post? I would like to see the true color


----------



## sb1212

eurobaglady said:


> The croc is gray-er in person




I like the gray croc ..I was actually looking at that one a while ago before I got my med blk.


----------



## sb1212

eurobaglady said:


> Went to Macys and I saw the Selma in luggage  and I'm def exchanging my dark khaki.  The thing is they only have a medium luggage. I'm 5'11, do u think it's too small? I also saw a medium coffee studded Selma and a medium gray croc. I'm thinking of returning the dark khaki and getting a medium luggage and either the medium croc of studded coffee. What do you think, ladies?




I have a med and I'm 5'7 and I thought the same thing at first maybe the med would look to small on me but now I think it's fine.  The large to me is heavier and is to big when I had it on my shoulder with the long strap.


----------



## eurobaglady

iHeartMK said:


> Did you ever post a picture of the dark khaki? If not, can you please post? I would like to see the true color



I'll post the photos when I get home. I had to use my camera because my iPhone doesn't have flash.


----------



## iHeartMK

sorry I've been replying to yall with a new comment rather than replying to the actual post, I'm still trying to figure out the phone and tablet app for this forum haha. 

But my friend sent me this photo of the dark khaki.  Because the dark dune looks pretty true to color, I think that's the true color for the dark khaki as well. It looks like a caramel/camel color. My friend actually loves the color of the dark khaki a lot but her heart is set on dark dune  I think I could agree.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MDT said:


> My fuchsia medium with SHW arrived from Neiman Marcus today! I ordered late last Friday and was so shocked that it was on my doorstep so soon!  This is by far my favorite MK bag. Perfect size and the color is so pretty! I'm glad I just went with it rather than waiting on the medium black with SHW, if MK ever even decides to do that color combo in medium.
> 
> I'm sharing a pic of my new medium plus a pic of the medium fuchsia alongside the messenger in pomegranate. I was concerned the colors would be similar, but they definitely are different enough for me to want to keep both bags.


Pretty!  I love pink bags


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

HappyLaura001 said:


> LOVE THIS ONE!!!


I LOVE that one too!  Where did you see it?


----------



## HappyLaura001

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I LOVE that one too!  Where did you see it?


Macys


----------



## Shelly95

Hi guys! I need some advice... I really like the new Selma in Metallic Silver but I'm unsure whether I should get Medium Messenger or Medium Satchel. I'm 5'3, I don't carry a lot of stuff and probably not gonna carry a silver bag everyday, maybe out at nights, on weekends etc. What do you guys think about carrying a silver handbag everyday?? Is it too much? I feel like I should get Messenger but I love having handles on my bags, I am so indecisive!  I'm also planing to get Medium Studded Satchel in Coffee, what do you guys think?


----------



## Meeri

So here's some photos I took of my large black SHW Selma! I took them on our balcony and some of the hardware reflect the brown hue of that reiling. 

And there's the first snow which came last night 












Here you can see how my things fit there just perfect:


----------



## Belle79

Meeri said:


> So here's some photos I took of my large black SHW Selma! I took them on our balcony and some of the hardware reflect the brown hue of that reiling.
> 
> And there's the first snow which came last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how my things fit there just perfect:


 
Oh it's gorgeous!!! I love SHW


----------



## MDT

Meeri said:


> So here's some photos I took of my large black SHW Selma! I took them on our balcony and some of the hardware reflect the brown hue of that reiling.
> 
> And there's the first snow which came last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how my things fit there just perfect:



This is so gorgeous. I still have my heart set on a black Selma with silver hardware.


----------



## jclaybo

PinkPeonies said:


> Tammycat thanks for the mod pics. It's such a cute size.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the large (assuming that's what I have) as I'm planning on getting the cross body without the handles. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Here's some pics of me wearing the Zinnia Selma today. For reference I'm a shorty, I'm 5".
> 
> View attachment 2127163
> View attachment 2127164


is this your FB?

https://www.facebook.com/MarvellousParadise


----------



## designer.deals

I know ladies I keep posting this pic over and over but I can't get enough of Selma's lol &#128556;&#128556;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 14 Selma's!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> i know ladies i keep posting this pic over and over but i can't get enough of selma's lol &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 selma's!


in love with your collection!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> in love with your collection!




Thank you! I have one for every outfit


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Thank you! I have one for every outfit


Do you have matching wallets for each color ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Do you have matching wallets for each color ?




Almost. Just need the mandarin & loden, sapphire


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> I know ladies I keep posting this pic over and over but I can't get enough of Selma's lol &#128556;&#128556;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Selma's!




Oh my!  Your collection is TDF!


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Oh my!  Your collection is TDF!




I love them !


----------



## Shelly95

Hi guys! I need some advice... I really like the new Selma in Metallic Silver but I'm unsure whether I should get Medium Messenger or Medium Satchel. I'm 5'3, I don't carry a lot of stuff and probably not gonna carry a silver bag everyday, maybe out at nights, on weekends etc. What do you guys think about carrying a silver handbag everyday?? Is it too much? I feel like I should get Messenger but I love having handles on my bags, I am so indecisive!  I'm also planing to get Medium Studded Satchel in Coffee, what do you guys think?


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Hi guys! I need some advice... I really like the new Selma in Metallic Silver but I'm unsure whether I should get Medium Messenger or Medium Satchel. I'm 5'3, I don't carry a lot of stuff and probably not gonna carry a silver bag everyday, maybe out at nights, on weekends etc. What do you guys think about carrying a silver handbag everyday?? Is it too much? I feel like I should get Messenger but I love having handles on my bags, I am so indecisive!  I'm also planing to get Medium Studded Satchel in Coffee, what do you guys think?




I don't carry a lot either just a small wallet,phone and a planner and the med is perfect with some extra room if u need it.  I would say go with the med satchel that way you can carry In hand or shoulder and crossbody.


----------



## amy1677

designer.deals said:


> I know ladies I keep posting this pic over and over but I can't get enough of Selma's lol &#128556;&#128556;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Selma's!



Wow, very nice collection! Love selmas.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> Wow, very nice collection! Love selmas.




Just sold the pearl gray selma to buy the studded pearl gray selma on belk.com


----------



## Shelly95

sb1212 said:


> I don't carry a lot either just a small wallet,phone and a planner and the med is perfect with some extra room if u need it.  I would say go with the med satchel that way you can carry In hand or shoulder and crossbody.



Thanks! Do you think the med size is too big for a silver bag? I haven't seen either size since I live in Australia and have to order from Neiman


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Thanks! Do you think the med size is too big for a silver bag? I haven't seen either size since I live in Australia and have to order from Neiman




If u aren't sure about the silver in the medium satchel then I can see just getting the messanger especially if u are not gonna carry it everyday.


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> If u aren't sure about the silver in the medium satchel then I can see just getting the messanger especially if u are not gonna carry it everyday.




I think u should do the silver in the medium messanger then doing the medium satchel in the coffee color u want.  Also do they have the mini messanger in the silver? That maybe a option as well


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Just sold the pearl gray selma to buy the studded pearl gray selma on belk.com



I have the studded pearl gray, love it!!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> I have the studded pearl gray, love it!!




I haven't seen it In person but  assuming it's awesome


----------



## rmkette

Christa72720 said:


> I have the studded pearl gray, love it!!


Could you please post of pic of it? I'm considering a studded pearl grey or just the plain one.


----------



## lenie

I just bought the red Selma. I've been wanting the red one since I love my jet set tote in the same red saffiano. This will be my 6th Selma- would've been 7th but I sold my silver selma. I am getting the red Selma medium messenger next.


----------



## Christa72720

Here she is, sorry it won't rotate the pic. Just a little neck workout for you


----------



## rmkette

Christa72720 said:


> Here she is, sorry it won't rotate the pic. Just a little neck workout for you



Decisions, decisions. Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

For those who have the large and medium satchels do u think the large is much heavier?


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Hi guys! I need some advice... I really like the new Selma in Metallic Silver but I'm unsure whether I should get Medium Messenger or Medium Satchel. I'm 5'3, I don't carry a lot of stuff and probably not gonna carry a silver bag everyday, maybe out at nights, on weekends etc. What do you guys think about carrying a silver handbag everyday?? Is it too much? I feel like I should get Messenger but I love having handles on my bags, I am so indecisive!  I'm also planing to get Medium Studded Satchel in Coffee, what do you guys think?




What did u decide ?


----------



## Shelly95

sb1212 said:


> What did u decide ?



Oh I just read your replies, I think I'll get the silver messenger and studded coffee medium satchel!  thanks for your help, very appreciate it!


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Oh I just read your replies, I think I'll get the silver messenger and studded coffee medium satchel!  thanks for your help, very appreciate it!




Perfect


----------



## Zain almandeel

Hi ladies


----------



## Zain almandeel

I've been reading your blog since like forever and I decided to participate since I ve ordered the mini selma messenger in black


----------



## Belle79

Zain almandeel said:


> I've been reading your blog since like forever and I decided to participate since I ve ordered the mini selma messenger in black


 
Welcome and congrats! I might get a mini too.....


----------



## golf

Im not in USA ,so i want to ask everyone , how many % sale of michael kors bag at macy's on black friday does anyone know? They sale on web too?


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> Im not in USA ,so i want to ask everyone , how many % sale of michael kors bag at macy's on black friday does anyone know? They sale on web too?




Not sure about Black Friday but starting dec 4 macys will be having their friends and family and that will be a good time to get bags it will be 25% off


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> Not sure about Black Friday but starting dec 4 macys will be having their friends and family and that will be a good time to get bags it will be 25% off



Do You know any website sale at this time? Do you think michael kors bag will sale more than 25% at black friday ? I want to buy some bag but if cheaper i will wait some more day to buy . Sorry i dont live in USA so i dont know


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=golf;25751158]Do You know any website sale at this time? Do you think michael kors bag will sale more than 25% at black friday ? I want to buy some bag but if cheaper i will wait some more day to buy . Sorry i dont live in USA so i dont know[/QUOTE]

 No worries.  I am more than happy to help you ! I will look at some sites and get bk to u.  Usually macys doesn't have sale on their mk bags unless the bag is already on sale but the selma are not on sale at this time.  I'm not positive about the selma being on sale blk Friday


----------



## sb1212

I see


----------



## Zain almandeel

What do you guys think of the medium selma , for me I've never tried anything big , I have the mini prada mini dior & others but for my next purchase , I'm willing to step out of my comfort son , so what do you think should I??


----------



## Zain almandeel

Zone **


----------



## sb1212

Zain almandeel said:


> What do you guys think of the medium selma , for me I've never tried anything big , I have the mini prada mini dior & others but for my next purchase , I'm willing to step out of my comfort son , so what do you think should I??




The medium would be good for you I think. I have a larger lv bag and I bought the medium selma and it fits the few things I carry with some room if I need it


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> Do You know any website sale at this time? Do you think michael kors bag will sale more than 25% at black friday ? I want to buy some bag but if cheaper i will wait some more day to buy . Sorry i dont live in USA so i dont know




I see that bloomingdales has the luggage croc and cinnabar snake selma on sale


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> I see that bloomingdales has the luggage croc and cinnabar snake selma on sale




Did u look already on Macy's site?  They have a few Selma's on sale already


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> Did u look already on Macy's site?  They have a few Selma's on sale already



Thanks you for help  . I plan to buy 1 messenger, 1 selma , 1 hamilton   and going to buy at macy site because they have colours i want, but im still wondering abt price  at this time and black friday .


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> Thanks you for help  . I plan to buy 1 messenger, 1 selma , 1 hamilton   and going to buy at macy site because they have colours i want, but im still wondering abt price  at this time and black friday .




If the bags that are on sale now and u want to buy them see if they can give u 20% off with the star rewards discount coupon


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> If the bags that are on sale now and u want to buy them see if they can give u 20% off with the star rewards discount coupon



 I check bloomingdale they sale 25$ only not 25% . Ii think i ve to wait until BF day.


----------



## sb1212

How much do you carry in your medium selma satchel?


----------



## acm1134

I know the obvious difference for the e/w selma vs n/s selma, but does anyone use the n/s that could give me an idea if it's pretty much like a n/s hamilton ? I feel like it looks a tad awkward lol


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Christa72720 said:


> Here she is, sorry it won't rotate the pic. Just a little neck workout for you


Pretty with the studs.  Where did you get it from?  My pearl grey seems a little boring to me now after seeing this one.


----------



## Christa72720

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pretty with the studs.  Where did you get it from?  My pearl grey seems a little boring to me now after seeing this one.


I got it at Bloomingdales. And they are having a sale with $25.00 off right now. But will hopefully  have some good Black Friday sales too!


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> If the bags that are on sale now and u want to buy them see if they can give u 20% off with the star rewards discount coupon



Seem blooomingdale , nemainmarcus... dont sale on black friday , i saw only macy sale BF on banner of website  . I dont know how in US , they sale every where on BF or just only some shopping mall and website sale and they have advertise before This day , isnt it?


----------



## golf

Christa72720 said:


> I got it at Bloomingdales. And they are having a sale with $25.00 off right now. But will hopefully  have some good Black Friday sales too!


I hope bloomingdale has a big sale at this day too


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> Seem blooomingdale , nemainmarcus... dont sale on black friday , i saw only macy sale BF on banner of website  . I dont know how in US , they sale every where on BF or just only some shopping mall and website sale and they have advertise before This day , isnt it?




 I will have to find out for BF ...what selma and color are you wanting ? I will ask my local Macy's and find out.   I thought I was told if the site has sale and the store doesn't then the store will honor the sites price


----------



## sb1212

sb1212 said:


> I will have to find out for BF ...what selma and color are you wanting ? I will ask my local Macy's and find out.   I thought I was told if the site has sale and the store doesn't then the store will honor the sites price




I looked on macys site and looked at the BF preview and I didn't see Selma's were gonna be on sale that day.


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> I will have to find out for BF ...what selma and color are you wanting ? I will ask my local Macy's and find out.   I thought I was told if the site has sale and the store doesn't then the store will honor the sites price



I want selma medium navy , hamilton large mandarin , messenger medium white

Plz check up for me on macy site and bloomingdale or other site . Thanks so much


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> I want selma medium navy , hamilton large mandarin , messenger medium white
> 
> Plz check up for me on macy site and bloomingdale or other site . Thanks so much




Ya I will check it out.


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> I want selma medium navy , hamilton large mandarin , messenger medium white
> 
> Plz check up for me on macy site and bloomingdale or other site . Thanks so much




 I know macys have the med navy and I know on dec 4 u can get 25% off for their friends and family sale.


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> Ya I will check it out.





sb1212 said:


> I know macys have the med navy and I know on dec 4 u can get 25% off for their friends and family sale.



Pls Check hamilton mandarin large on macy for me too . I will wait for you


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> I want selma medium navy , hamilton large mandarin , messenger medium white
> 
> Plz check up for me on macy site and bloomingdale or other site . Thanks so much




Have u ordered form bloomingdales before ? I was really disappointed with their packaging.   I had ordered a hamilton it came with no dust bag and it had a weird texture to the leather and a weird smell to it.


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> Have u ordered form bloomingdales before ? I was really disappointed with their packaging.   I had ordered a hamilton it came with no dust bag and it had a weird texture to the leather and a weird smell to it.



My friend has ordered michael kors selma and complain too, she has to call service customer and yell hiiihii


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> My friend has ordered michael kors selma and complain too, she has to call service customer and yell hiiihii




Ya I compared my hamilton from bloomingdales with the one from Macy's and the one from bloom was def diff it was a little bit bigger but not by much. I did call them and told them and they refunded me the money before I sent bk the bag


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> Ya I compared my hamilton from bloomingdales with the one from Macy's and the one from bloom was def diff it was a little bit bigger but not by much. I did call them and told them and they refunded me the money before I sent bk the bag



What? Bag bigger? Quality diffent from 2 website? How can...  I thought macys lower level than bloomingdales. Macy sale popular stuff .


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> What? Bag bigger? Quality diffent from 2 website? How can...  I thought macys lower level than bloomingdales. Macy sale popular stuff .




Ya it was slightly diff in size it was crazy.  The bloom was looked cheap


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> This is what I'm carrying with room to spare - you could also fit a water bottle as well, iPad mini, or sunglasses, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145429




I have the same lv wallet !!! Don't you love it?!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> I have the studded pearl gray, love it!!




Just purchased the studded pearl gray for $298.50 no tax  , the grommet red selma $321 & e/w black Hamilton specchiao $261 all no tax &#128525;


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Just purchased the studded pearl gray for $298.50 no tax  , the grommet red selma $321 & e/w black Hamilton specchiao $261 all no tax &#128525;




Where at?


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Where at?




Belk.com with 25%


----------



## rubyslippers01

Well, I'm in!

I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with the Large Selma Top Handle w/ Zip shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous deep red & it was love at first sight  She was the last one left, so of course I snatched her up immediately 

I am curious though, how many of you use the top handles rather than the shoulder strap & vice versa? Those who prefer the top handles, do you tend to keep the shoulder strap on the bag? Just curious; I'm still trying to figure out what I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## designer.deals

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with this bag shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous red (which I hadn't actually seen before). It was love at first sight  She was the last one left so of course I snatched her up immediately
> View attachment 2410667




It's red or mandarin color?


----------



## sb1212

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with this bag shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous red (which I hadn't actually seen before). It was love at first sight  She was the last one left so of course I snatched her up immediately
> View attachment 2410667




It's pretty


----------



## rubyslippers01

designer.deals said:


> It's red or mandarin color?




It's the deep red colour. I haven't actually seen it in the mandarin.


----------



## designer.deals

rubyslippers01 said:


> It's the deep red colour. I haven't actually seen it in the mandarin.




I just ordered the red selma with grommets because I had the mandarin one but it seemed to red/orange


----------



## kaylenxo

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with this bag shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous red (which I hadn't actually seen before). It was love at first sight  She was the last one left so of course I snatched her up immediately
> 
> I am curious though, how many of you use the top handles rather than the shoulder strap & vice versa? Those who prefer the top handles, do you tend to keep the shoulder strap on the bag? Just curious; I'm still trying to figure out what I'm most comfortable with.
> 
> View attachment 2410667




This a beautiful color, especially for fall! I personally only use my top handles. I've only used the shoulder strap once but I thought it looked weird. Since I only use the top handles, I don't keep the shoulder strap on it


----------



## rubyslippers01

kaylenxo said:


> This a beautiful color, especially for fall! I personally only use my top handles. I've only used the shoulder strap once but I thought it looked weird. Since I only use the top handles, I don't keep the shoulder strap on it


I've been using the shoulder strap today, however I'm leaning towards liking the look of the the bag more without it. It is handy to have the option though that's for sure.


----------



## rubyslippers01

First outing


----------



## Christa72720

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with the Large Selma Top Handle w/ Zip shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous deep red & it was love at first sight  She was the last one left, so of course I snatched her up immediately
> 
> I am curious though, how many of you use the top handles rather than the shoulder strap & vice versa? Those who prefer the top handles, do you tend to keep the shoulder strap on the bag? Just curious; I'm still trying to figure out what I'm most comfortable with.
> 
> View attachment 2410667


I find it bounces around too much with the shoulder strap, so I use the top handles more. But I leave the strap on for those times when I need my hands free.


----------



## MDT

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with the Large Selma Top Handle w/ Zip shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous deep red & it was love at first sight  She was the last one left, so of course I snatched her up immediately
> 
> I am curious though, how many of you use the top handles rather than the shoulder strap & vice versa? Those who prefer the top handles, do you tend to keep the shoulder strap on the bag? Just curious; I'm still trying to figure out what I'm most comfortable with.
> 
> View attachment 2410667



Very pretty bag. I've only had my Selma for a week, but the day I got her, I took the strap off. After having several Hamiltons whith straps you cannot remove, I was so happy to have a bag with a removable strap.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Belk.com with 25%


where did you get the 25% off code ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> where did you get the 25% off code ?




I googled it. Just out belk's 25% limited exclusions.


----------



## Belle79

MDT said:


> Very pretty bag. I've only had my Selma for a week, but the day I got her, I took the strap off. After having several Hamiltons whith straps you cannot remove, I was so happy to have a bag with a removable strap.


 
Are you still loving your Fuschia Selma? I'm really not a pink person but for some reason I am really tempted by the messenger in this color....


----------



## jojon21

rubyslippers01 said:


> First outing
> View attachment 2410867



Looks beautiful on you, and it's a perfect shade of red! Congrats!


----------



## MDT

Belle79 said:


> Are you still loving your Fuschia Selma? I'm really not a pink person but for some reason I am really tempted by the messenger in this color....



Yes!  I've carried her every day since I've had her. The size and color are perfect for me. I'm more in love with this bag than all of my other MKs.


----------



## Belle79

MDT said:


> Yes!  I've carried her every day since I've had her. The size and color are perfect for me. I'm more in love with this bag than all of my other MKs.


 
I love the style and size of the medium satchel too - I will definitely get it in more colors...


----------



## designer.deals

Studded pearl gray selma & grommet selma on it's way! Can't wait for fedex guy to get here


----------



## Kfoorya2

rubyslippers01 said:


> First outing
> View attachment 2410867




Now that red is a gorgeous color


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well, I'm in!
> 
> I'm a Flight Attendant from Sydney & originally fell in love with the Large Selma Top Handle w/ Zip shortly after seeing the review here on PB some months ago. Every trip I've had since then to LA I've searched high & low for it in navy but to no avail. It wasn't until my trip to Hong Kong last week, as I was rushing to the aircraft through Duty Free that I saw the Selma as I ran down the escalators. They didn't have the navy I was looking for but they had it in a gorgeous deep red & it was love at first sight  She was the last one left, so of course I snatched her up immediately
> 
> I am curious though, how many of you use the top handles rather than the shoulder strap & vice versa? Those who prefer the top handles, do you tend to keep the shoulder strap on the bag? Just curious; I'm still trying to figure out what I'm most comfortable with.
> 
> View attachment 2410667


I love this red bag! Enjoy looks great on you.


----------



## Rose71

Wow..all your Selmas looks so beauty I thinking over to get  one, but I decided me for the Hamilton. So maybe....later. Looks so awesome. Congrats at all


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Studded pearl gray selma & grommet selma on it's way! Can't wait for fedex guy to get here


Yay! Now you have to figure out which one to use first!


----------



## tazfrk

Loving the red!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> Yay! Now you have to figure out which one to use first!




Probably the red one because no one will have the red with grommets


----------



## LVOEbear

I want the black with silver. Does neiman Marcus ever do friends and family or special promotions? If not I guess there really isn't an advantage of purchasing from them vs the mk website right?


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I want the black with silver. Does neiman Marcus ever do friends and family or special promotions? If not I guess there really isn't an advantage of purchasing from them vs the mk website right?




Black selma with silver grommets?


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> Black selma with silver grommets?




No just the regular black with silver hardware. Only the mk website and neiman Marcus has it.


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> No just the regular black with silver hardware. Only the mk website and neiman Marcus has it.




Oh nvm I haven't see that one. I know lord & Taylor will have a sale on Monday 25% off but they don't have the one with shw


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> This is what I'm carrying with room to spare - you could also fit a water bottle as well, iPad mini, or sunglasses, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145429




I have the same LV wallet...don't you love it?!


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> I have the same LV wallet...don't you love it?!




Yes! It holds a lot more than it looks like it would. I have purchased other wallets since then but I always go back to that one.


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Yes! It holds a lot more than it looks like it would. I have purchased other wallets since then but I always go back to that one.




Ya it does hold a lot.  I like it so much I bought the damier ebene one.


----------



## oluchika

Bought the selma in Malachite yesterday from Dillards at 30% off. On Black Friday the saleswoman told me the bag would be 50% off. Unfortunately they only had one in green once she checked the store room, so I went ahead and bought it.
 I did see the medium selma in cinnabar and she told me that they did have a few of those. I plan on getting that one and Friday and seeing if they will allow me to return the green one and repurchase it to get the  50% off! 

The croc version I pre-sold from Macy's for my mom for Xmas  Got it for $240 after tax and will get another 20% on my bill for opening a Macy's card.


----------



## designer.deals

oluchika said:


> Bought the selma in Malachite yesterday from Dillards at 30% off. On Black Friday the saleswoman told me the bag would be 50% off. Unfortunately they only had one in green once she checked the store room, so I went ahead and bought it.
> 
> I did see the medium selma in cinnabar and she told me that they did have a few of those. I plan on getting that one and Friday and seeing if they will allow me to return the green one and repurchase it to get the  50% off!
> 
> 
> 
> The croc version I pre-sold from Macy's for my mom for Xmas  Got it for $240 after tax and will get another 20% on my bill for opening a Macy's card.




Showing $128 online already


----------



## Danielle1590

Does anyone know where I can find the Selma medium messenger in fuchsia? It appears to be sold out everywhere


----------



## sb1212

Danielle1590 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Selma medium messenger in fuchsia? It appears to be sold out everywhere




Macys has the one with the silver grommets. Do you want it with out grommets


----------



## sb1212

Danielle1590 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Selma medium messenger in fuchsia? It appears to be sold out everywhere




Nordstrom has the med fuchsia messanger onljne without grommets


----------



## Danielle1590

sb1212 said:


> Nordstrom has the med fuchsia messanger onljne without grommets



Ok thanks! This colour looks quite different from the fuchsia on the Michael Kors webshop. Is it the lighting or is it just another colour?


----------



## sb1212

Danielle1590 said:


> Ok thanks! This colour looks quite different from the fuchsia on the Michael Kors webshop. Is it the lighting or is it just another colour?




It could be the lighting.  It does say fuchsia on the nord site


----------



## Ohdearmummy

Just ordered my first Selma in navy from selfridges using the 20% off code. I thought this bag was long gone in the UK so couldn't believe I found the code and the bag on the same day. It was fate


----------



## sb1212

Ohdearmummy said:


> Just ordered my first Selma in navy from selfridges using the 20% off code. I thought this bag was long gone in the UK so couldn't believe I found the code and the bag on the same day. It was fate



Right on!! You will enjoy her


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> I want selma medium navy , hamilton large mandarin , messenger medium white
> 
> Plz check up for me on macy site and bloomingdale or other site . Thanks so much




I'm not seeing on macys site a sale on those bags


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> I'm not seeing on macys site a sale on those bags



Yah, thanks u


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> Yah, thanks u




But u can presale now and won't be able to pick them up til dec 4 and u get 25% off for macys friends and family


----------



## jesqt

Ahhh I've been looking for the cinnabar everywhere! Do you happen to know how much it's going for? Also, Do you mind giving me the number to your Dillards so I can order one too? Unfortunately WA doesn't have a Dillard's!  Thank you! 



oluchika said:


> Bought the selma in Malachite yesterday from Dillards at 30% off. On Black Friday the saleswoman told me the bag would be 50% off. Unfortunately they only had one in green once she checked the store room, so I went ahead and bought it.
> I did see the medium selma in cinnabar and she told me that they did have a few of those. I plan on getting that one and Friday and seeing if they will allow me to return the green one and repurchase it to get the  50% off!
> 
> The croc version I pre-sold from Macy's for my mom for Xmas  Got it for $240 after tax and will get another 20% on my bill for opening a Macy's card.


----------



## golf

sb1212 said:


> But u can presale now and won't be able to pick them up til dec 4 and u get 25% off for macys friends and family


What is presale?


----------



## sb1212

golf said:


> What is presale?




They let you purchase the bag with the 25% off but u can not take the bag home until the 4th when the sale actually starts if that makes sense.  But if you don't have a macys near you can call them place order and ask for the friends and family discount


----------



## sambalsotong

Hi ladies, I am in Tokyo right now and I came across a pastel pink selma in one of their dept stores here and I think the colour is pretty new. Anyone knows of this colour and if it has been released worldwide, coz I can't seem to find any photos of it on any websites. I've been thinking about it the whole night coz it's really pretty but I dont know what is the exact colour. Thanks!


----------



## oluchika

Saw this patent leather selma at my local mk store! It's soooo beautiful in person, very classic looking. Has a textured feel to it too. This one is definitely on my wish list!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

^^
It looks amazing! I really need more Selmas in my life!


----------



## sambalsotong

Hello all! I finally gave in and got me the pastel pink Selma today. I absolutely adore the colour! Say hello to my latest baby! (:

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/2013-12-01021139_zpsbb0bfe7f.png

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/20131201_014908_1_zpsdfeb9e25.jpg


----------



## sb1212

I actually like the color


----------



## sb1212

sambalsotong said:


> Hello all! I finally gave in and got me the pastel pink Selma today. I absolutely adore the colour! Say hello to my latest baby! (:
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/2013-12-01021139_zpsbb0bfe7f.png
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/20131201_014908_1_zpsdfeb9e25.jpg




Is that the medium or large


----------



## sambalsotong

sb1212 said:


> Is that the medium or large



That's the medium.


----------



## designer.deals

ReginaGeorge said:


> ^^
> It looks amazing! I really need more Selmas in my life!




They become an addiction. Every time I see a new color I want it


----------



## sambalsotong

sb1212 said:


> Is that the medium or large



Oops I'm sorry.. the 2nd photo is the medium which was the one I got. The 1st photo I think is the large. I must have snapped the 1st photo trying the large.


----------



## Liyanamz

sambalsotong said:


> Hello all! I finally gave in and got me the pastel pink Selma today. I absolutely adore the colour! Say hello to my latest baby! (:
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/2013-12-01021139_zpsbb0bfe7f.png
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/20131201_014908_1_zpsdfeb9e25.jpg


Oh god! The colour is so cute!!! 

Looking at all your Selmas are making me crave one badly. I don't know why I keep putting off getting this bag. I really really shouldddd.


----------



## sb1212

Liyanamz said:


> Oh god! The colour is so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all your Selmas are making me crave one badly. I don't know why I keep putting off getting this bag. I really really shouldddd.




You should totally get one!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Selma deal from the outlet $132.   Sorry I had to share it again on this thread. SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## MDT

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Selma deal from the outlet $132.   Sorry I had to share it again on this thread. SUPER EXCITED!



Such a steal for such a beautiful bag!


----------



## oluchika

If anyone knows of a place online that has the selma in dark dune, please let me know. I've been trying to find one without studs. Thanks.


----------



## sb1212

oluchika said:


> If anyone knows of a place online that has the selma in dark dune, please let me know. I've been trying to find one without studs. Thanks.




Which size med or large


----------



## Advo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Selma deal from the outlet $132.   Sorry I had to share it again on this thread. SUPER EXCITED!


Is that the Tangerine colour? I love it so much


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sambalsotong said:


> Hello all! I finally gave in and got me the pastel pink Selma today. I absolutely adore the colour! Say hello to my latest baby! (:
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/2013-12-01021139_zpsbb0bfe7f.png
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag17/sambalsotong/20131201_014908_1_zpsdfeb9e25.jpg


I love this color where did you get it?  I have not seen it in the US yet. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Advo said:


> Is that the Tangerine colour? I love it so much


Hi this is mandarin color.


----------



## sambalsotong

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this color where did you get it?  I have not seen it in the US yet. Enjoy your new bag.



I got it in Tokyo. Thanks, it's very pretty irl! (:


----------



## oluchika

sb1212 said:


> Which size med or large


I prefer the large


----------



## oluchika

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Selma deal from the outlet $132.   Sorry I had to share it again on this thread. SUPER EXCITED!


Whats the name of the bag to the right of the selma in your pic?


----------



## sb1212

oluchika said:


> I prefer the large




Cuz I know my local mk store had the medium dark dune


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

oluchika said:


> Whats the name of the bag to the right of the selma in your pic?


 

http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL847/1752585/24192701/408233254.jpg

The tote on the right is the Lilly Tote in saffiano leather.  (picture above)


----------



## Munchkyn

sb1212 said:


> They let you purchase the bag with the 25% off but u can not take the bag home until the 4th when the sale actually starts if that makes sense.  But if you don't have a macys near you can call them place order and ask for the friends and family discount



I placed my Macy's Friends and Family pre-sale order today with my local Macy. I was able to get the 25% + 15% for using my Macy card. Apparently I wasn't suppose to get that additional discount but the sales person let it through. Not sure if the website has to do with the cyber Monday discount online now? 

Anyway I got the Medium Selma in navy for $189 and the Medium Selma Messenger in black for $145! I'm so excited and it's expected to ship next week since my local Macy doesn't have either. 

I tried the customer service line first to place my pre-sale order and the representative said I couldn't apply the discount yet. 

So call your local Macy to order and ship to you rather than the customer service line if you want the deal.


----------



## sb1212

Munchkyn said:


> I placed my Macy's Friends and Family pre-sale order today with my local Macy. I was able to get the 25% + 15% for using my Macy card. Apparently I wasn't suppose to get that additional discount but the sales person let it through. Not sure if the website has to do with the cyber Monday discount online now?
> 
> Anyway I got the Medium Selma in navy for $189 and the Medium Selma Messenger in black for $145! I'm so excited and it's expected to ship next week since my local Macy doesn't have either.
> 
> I tried the customer service line first to place my pre-sale order and the representative said I couldn't apply the discount yet.
> 
> So call your local Macy to order and ship to you rather than the customer service line if you want the deal.




Wow good deal


----------



## Belle79

Munchkyn said:


> I placed my Macy's Friends and Family pre-sale order today with my local Macy. I was able to get the 25% + 15% for using my Macy card. Apparently I wasn't suppose to get that additional discount but the sales person let it through. Not sure if the website has to do with the cyber Monday discount online now?
> 
> Anyway I got the Medium Selma in navy for $189 and the Medium Selma Messenger in black for $145! I'm so excited and it's expected to ship next week since my local Macy doesn't have either.
> 
> I tried the customer service line first to place my pre-sale order and the representative said I couldn't apply the discount yet.
> 
> So call your local Macy to order and ship to you rather than the customer service line if you want the deal.



Great deal! I am really close to pulling the trigger on the medium navy too - pls post pics when she arrives!


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Great deal! I am really close to pulling the trigger on the medium navy too - pls post pics when she arrives!




How many Selma's do you have?


----------



## Belle79

sb1212 said:


> How many Selma's do you have?



Right now only 3 - the medium dark dune, the messenger in pearl grey and the mini messenger in black with silver. I did have the medium satchel in black and white color block but I sold it to a coworker because I didn't love the white.

I will definitely be getting more though


----------



## sb1212

Belle79 said:


> Right now only 3 - the medium dark dune, the messenger in pearl grey and the mini messenger in black with silver. I did have the medium satchel in black and white color block but I sold it to a coworker because I didn't love the white.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be getting more though




Nice  I am happy with my medium satchel so far


----------



## Amyr

got my pink Selma in macys in fashion island in Newport Beach on sale plus with a 25% discount so got it for around $120!


----------



## mayoa

Munchkyn said:


> I placed my Macy's Friends and Family pre-sale order today with my local Macy. I was able to get the 25% + 15% for using my Macy card. Apparently I wasn't suppose to get that additional discount but the sales person let it through. Not sure if the website has to do with the cyber Monday discount online now?
> 
> Anyway I got the Medium Selma in navy for $189 and the Medium Selma Messenger in black for $145! I'm so excited and it's expected to ship next week since my local Macy doesn't have either.



Fantastic deal.
Does anyone know which online store has the Selma medium in dark khaki?


----------



## sb1212

mayoa said:


> Fantastic deal.
> 
> Does anyone know which online store has the Selma medium in dark khaki?




Neiman Marcus did carry it but it says no longer available


----------



## mayoa

sb1212 said:


> Neiman Marcus did carry it but it says no longer available



Thank you


----------



## sb1212

mayoa said:


> Thank you




Your welcome.  Do u like the selma in the dark dune


----------



## mayoa

sb1212 said:


> Your welcome.  Do u like the selma in the dark dune



i like how it looks on pictures but i've never seen it in person


----------



## sb1212

mayoa said:


> i like how it looks on pictures but i've never seen it in person




I think I like the color in person a little better than some pics I have seen.  I know at point not long ago my local mk store had it


----------



## mayoa

sb1212 said:


> I think I like the color in person a little better than some pics I have seen.  I know at point not long ago my local mk store had it



I got large dark khaki just in case I don't find medium


----------



## sb1212

mayoa said:


> I got large dark khaki just in case I don't find medium




Ya cuz I'm not sure who else has the med in dark khaki right now I check a couple of sites


----------



## LuvManoloB

Just purchased a Navy Studded Selma at my local Michael Kors store this weekend. Such a gorgeous bag! Love it. 

And it didn't hurt that it was 25% off, too.


----------



## sb1212

LuvManoloB said:


> Just purchased a Navy Studded Selma at my local Michael Kors store this weekend. Such a gorgeous bag! Love it.




I would love to see a picture of your new bag


----------



## LuvManoloB

sb1212 said:


> I would love to see a picture of your new bag



Sure! I will add one to my post now.


----------



## mayoa

LuvManoloB said:


> Just purchased a Navy Studded Selma at my local Michael Kors store this weekend. Such a gorgeous bag! Love it.
> 
> And it didn't hurt that it was 25% off, too.



Congrats


----------



## sb1212

LuvManoloB said:


> Sure! I will add one to my post now.




Pretty bag ...I like it


----------



## mayoa

sb1212 said:


> Ya cuz I'm not sure who else has the med in dark khaki right now I check a couple of sites



yeah. I checked NM but they don't carry it in stores too


----------



## LuvManoloB

sb1212 said:


> Pretty bag ...I like it



Thank you!


----------



## sb1212

LuvManoloB said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Audhee2626

Is anyone here have a selma on malachite colour?  i want to see pic IRL , please


----------



## iheart_purses

Anyone find any good cyber Monday deals on Selmas? Let me know!!!! Please and thank you


----------



## oluchika

Audhee2626 said:


> Is anyone here have a selma on malachite colour?  i want to see pic IRL , please



It's the large tote, but it gives you an idea of the color


----------



## simirak

I am actually trying to decide on which color selma to get. Pearl Gray, black, or navy. Really like them all and can decide! I ended up trying the gray in the store. What do you guys think?


----------



## Belle79

simirak said:


> I am actually trying to decide on which color selma to get. Pearl Gray, black, or navy. Really like them all and can decide! I ended up trying the gray in the store. What do you guys think?


 
I LOVE the gray! IMO it's the most versatile color because it can go with black, brown, navy, bright colors, etc...


----------



## sb1212

simirak said:


> I am actually trying to decide on which color selma to get. Pearl Gray, black, or navy. Really like them all and can decide! I ended up trying the gray in the store. What do you guys think?




I vote gray to.  I have a blk one and if I do get another it will be gray


----------



## Audhee2626

oluchika said:


> It's the large tote, but it gives you an idea of the color



Thx very much.. Im waiting for my selma malachite, but a bit surprise that the irl more darker than a website photo, isnt it?


----------



## designer.deals

Audhee2626 said:


> Thx very much.. Im waiting for my selma malachite, but a bit surprise that the irl more darker than a website photo, isnt it?




I'm not sure how much you paid for it but Macy's has the studded malachite on sale $268.50 and starting tomrrow an additional 25%


----------



## simirak

Belle79 said:


> I LOVE the gray! IMO it's the most versatile color because it can go with black, brown, navy, bright colors, etc...


Thanks! I think I am going to get it and it helps that Macy's is doing 25% off!


----------



## simirak

sb1212 said:


> I vote gray to.  I have a blk one and if I do get another it will be gray


Thanks gray is very nice


----------



## Scooch

I am really loving the Black Grommet Selma at Macys!!! I might just have to make good use of my Friends and Family coupon this week!!


----------



## designer.deals

Scooch said:


> I am really loving the Black Grommet Selma at Macys!!! I might just have to make good use of my Friends and Family coupon this week!!




If you want medium get it now on bloomongdales 25% off


----------



## Scooch

designer.deals said:


> If you want medium get it now on bloomongdales 25% off


I saw that but I think the large will work better for me! I will be stopping by my local Macys on Wednesday!!


----------



## PattyM

designer.deals said:


> I'm not sure how much you paid for it but Macy's has the studded malachite on sale $268.50 and starting tomrrow an additional 25%



Hi,

Did I read this right....the clearance bags get an additional 25% off tomorrow, as in tuesday?  Then I could presale maybe the F&F?

Just want to make sure I don't miss a smoking deal on a selma i want. Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

PattyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Did I read this right....the clearance bags get an additional 25% off tomorrow, as in tuesday?  Then I could presale maybe the F&F?
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't miss a smoking deal on a selma i want. Thanks!




 Ya u should get the extra 25% off on top of sale price.  Wed the f&f starts


----------



## designer.deals

PattyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Did I read this right....the clearance bags get an additional 25% off tomorrow, as in tuesday?  Then I could presale maybe the F&F?
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't miss a smoking deal on a selma i want. Thanks!




Yes your right! I got lucky when I got mine two weeks ago 25%+25%+25% = $187


----------



## PattyM

designer.deals said:


> Yes your right! I got lucky when I got mine two weeks ago 25%+25%+25% = $187



Awesome!!  Thank you so much for giving the heads up!  I asked a SA today and she didn't know about the clearance bags getting further reduced.

I like that price for a grey croc selma!


----------



## designer.deals

PattyM said:


> Awesome!!  Thank you so much for giving the heads up!  I asked a SA today and she didn't know about the clearance bags getting further reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that price for a grey croc selma!




It's the family & friends discount .


----------



## designer.deals

PattyM said:


> Awesome!!  Thank you so much for giving the heads up!  I asked a SA today and she didn't know about the clearance bags getting further reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that price for a grey croc selma!




But it's tomrrow online preview . Officially starts Instore wed.


----------



## ViCharm

I've been loving my selma in black and sapphire! Had it for two weeks now. Here she is with her bad cousins hehe &#9825;&#9829;


----------



## sb1212

ViCharm said:


> I've been loving my selma in black and sapphire! Had it for two weeks now. Here she is with her bad cousins hehe &#9825;&#9829;




Nice collections.  How well do u like ur neverfull?  I'm debating between the NF mm or speedy 30 b.


----------



## blkbeauti

ViCharm said:


> I've been loving my selma in black and sapphire! Had it for two weeks now. Here she is with her bad cousins hehe &#9825;&#9829;




Beautiful collection.


----------



## golf

bloomingdales sale now. Does anyone know how long the sale end? i hope it sale few day ((((((((


----------



## oluchika

Just purchased the selma in mandarin and black patent from macy's. Apparently, you can start using the F&F code today on online purchases. These two are my first selma purchases so I'm really excited, especially for the patent black. I've been obsessed with it since seeing it in the MK store. I was looking for the pearl grey or dark dune but couldn't find it anywhere on sale, so it was a toss up between the red or mandarin color. I own only brown and black bags so this will be my first bag that it a bright color  I really hope I like it


----------



## Shelly95

oluchika said:


> Just purchased the selma in mandarin and black patent from macy's. Apparently, you can start using the F&F code today on online purchases. These two are my first selma purchases so I'm really excited, especially for the patent black. I've been obsessed with it since seeing it in the MK store. I was looking for the pearl grey or dark dune but couldn't find it anywhere on sale, so it was a toss up between the red or mandarin color. I own only brown and black bags so this will be my first bag that it a bright color  I really hope I like it



Could you share the code? Haven't seen it on website yet!


----------



## Shelly95

oluchika said:


> Just purchased the selma in mandarin and black patent from macy's. Apparently, you can start using the F&F code today on online purchases. These two are my first selma purchases so I'm really excited, especially for the patent black. I've been obsessed with it since seeing it in the MK store. I was looking for the pearl grey or dark dune but couldn't find it anywhere on sale, so it was a toss up between the red or mandarin color. I own only brown and black bags so this will be my first bag that it a bright color  I really hope I like it



Never mind, I found it! It sucks that Macy's doesn't ship to Australia though  do you know if there's any way to email them about international shipping?


----------



## oluchika

Shelly95 said:


> Never mind, I found it! It sucks that Macy's doesn't ship to Australia though  do you know if there's any way to email them about international shipping?



I found this info on the website. Hope it helps
http://www.macys.com/internationalContext/index.ognc?cm_mmc=VanityUrl-_international-_-n-_-n


----------



## designer.deals

shelly95 said:


> could you share the code? Haven't seen it on website yet!




friend


----------



## sb1212

simirak said:


> I am actually trying to decide on which color selma to get. Pearl Gray, black, or navy. Really like them all and can decide! I ended up trying the gray in the store. What do you guys think?




Did u end up getting the gray?


----------



## iheart_purses

oluchika said:


> I found this info on the website. Hope it helps
> http://www.macys.com/internationalContext/index.ognc?cm_mmc=VanityUrl-_international-_-n-_-n


I am from Canada, I tried looking at this, it wont even show me product that is not available to be shipped to Canada.... even if I could get what I wanted, shipping and taxes are redic!!!! There is basically no where here where we can get deals on MK like in the states


----------



## jesqt

Just an FYI since Macy's is starting their F&F sale, Nordstrom's is price matching. Selma's are 25% off online (& I'm pretty sure in store as well) ladies!


----------



## designer.deals

jesqt said:


> Just an FYI since Macy's is starting their F&F sale, Nordstrom's is price matching. Selma's are 25% off online (& I'm pretty sure in store as well) ladies!




Maybe a silly question but worth a try . Do you guys know of they can price match the 25-% on top of the discount they have


----------



## Selyn

iheart_purses said:


> I am from Canada, I tried looking at this, it wont even show me product that is not available to be shipped to Canada.... even if I could get what I wanted, shipping and taxes are redic!!!! There is basically no where here where we can get deals on MK like in the states



I feel you its impossible to find a good deal that ships to canada too without the redic taxes and shipping


----------



## oluchika

designer.deals said:


> Maybe a silly question but worth a try . Do you guys know of they can price match the 25-% on top of the discount they have


I think the 25% is them price matching Macy's, because yesterday when I checked their site, all the bags were regular price.


----------



## simirak

I am actually still thinking on what to get! I have been looking at all types of bags, including the saffiano Hamilton. I think the Hamilton looks best on me but the Selma is so classy. Should i still go for the Selma or get the Hamilton? Such a hard decision!


----------



## melissatrv

Let me flip your photo for you   As much as I love Selma I would have to say I think the Hamilton looks best on you


----------



## sb1212

simirak said:


> I am actually still thinking on what to get! I have been looking at all types of bags, including the saffiano Hamilton. I think the Hamilton looks best on me but the Selma is so classy. Should i still go for the Selma or get the Hamilton? Such a hard decision!




I say hamilton...maybe it's the size of the hamilton that I'm liking  ...what about the medium size in the selma ?


----------



## simirak

sb1212 said:


> I say hamilton...maybe it's the size of the hamilton that I'm liking  ...what about the medium size in the selma ?


I can't seem to find the medium selma in pearl gray in macys or nordstrom online. I could try looking in stores.The Hamilton does look nice as well so I'm excited to get it!


----------



## Belle79

simirak said:


> I can't seem to find the medium selma in pearl gray in macys or nordstrom online. I could try looking in stores.The Hamilton does look nice as well so I'm excited to get it!


 
They haven't made the medium Selma satchel in Pearl Gray yet - I've been searcing for one too! I keep calling my MK store to see if they got any in....


----------



## designer.deals

simirak said:


> I can't seem to find the medium selma in pearl gray in macys or nordstrom online. I could try looking in stores.The Hamilton does look nice as well so I'm excited to get it!




I totally love the selma but with your body frame I think the Hamilton looks better


----------



## designer.deals

Lg red grommet selma 
Orig. $428 price bought $321 no tax 

I get to eager to buy thinking I will get no bigger discount and within a week I got more discounts at bloomingdales and it was too late to return


----------



## Luvdabags

Is the Navy a seasonal color or all year round?  I've bought two Selmas this week and can't justify a third even though I really want a large Navy Selma.


----------



## Belle79

Luvdabags said:


> Is the Navy a seasonal color or all year round?  I've bought two Selmas this week and can't justify a third even though I really want a large Navy Selma.


 
Definitely! I finally caved and ordered the medium Selma in Navy from Macys


----------



## Belle79

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2419069
> 
> 
> Lg red grommet selma
> Orig. $428 price bought $321 no tax
> 
> I get to eager to buy thinking I will get no bigger discount and within a week I got more discounts at bloomingdales and it was too late to return


 
So pretty!!


----------



## Luvdabags

Belle79 said:


> Definitely! I finally caved and ordered the medium Selma in Navy from Macys




The Navy is such a classic color.  Thank you!


----------



## Munchkyn

Belle79 said:


> They haven't made the medium Selma satchel in Pearl Gray yet - I've been searcing for one too! I keep calling my MK store to see if they got any in....



I didn't realize this! I thought I missed out but I guess I was seeing the large. I will have to keep my eyes out for pearl grey. Still excited for my navy medium to come from Macy's!


----------



## nolegirl01

I am desperate for a pearl grey selma, the large satchel one, but Macy's doesn't have them because I wanted to use the F&F discount. Nordstrom has them but they won't price match because the color is different. They will price match the navy and all the colors that Macy's has, but I want the grey! Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## tnguyen87

I love the pink Selma that's on Nordstrom's website..


----------



## nolegirl01

UPDATE: So I ended up calling different Macy's and finally I found one in Memphis, TN (I'm in FL lol) that had a selma large in pearl grey. I ordered it and they are shipping it to my house!! I'm so excited, Merry Christmas to me!!!  I will post pictures when it comes...this is my first selma! (but second Michael Kors handbag)...


----------



## sb1212

nolegirl01 said:


> UPDATE: So I ended up calling different Macy's and finally I found one in Memphis, TN (I'm in FL lol) that had a selma large in pearl grey. I ordered it and they are shipping it to my house!! I'm so excited, Merry Christmas to me!!!  I will post pictures when it comes...this is my first selma! (but second Michael Kors handbag)...




Congrats ...do post pics when you get it!


----------



## Prakriti

Hey! 

I randomly came across this forum when I was researching Selmas and just spent spent three hours browsing. I purchased the Large Stud North South Tote in coffee from Macy's (friends and family sale!) earlier today. However, I first fell in love with MK's Selmas around three weeks ago when I saw this beautiful colorblock purse: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Colorblock-Sapphire/dp/B00CTGRO66/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt I've been trying to find it so I can buy it but every Macy's I've called is sold out. I can't even find it anywhere online, aside from some websites that don't seem too authentic. I know it's a summer bag but I would really appreciate it if any of you could tell me where I could find it. I'm crazy in love with it and I wish I would have just bought it weeks ago when I saw it at Macy's  Thanks!


----------



## iHeartMK

oluchika said:


> If anyone knows of a place online that has the selma in dark dune, please let me know. I've been trying to find one without studs. Thanks.


I purchased my large selma in dark dune at www.forzieri.com.  I believe it's all sold out now though, as it has been for awhile.  I'm actually trying to get rid of mine if you're interested heheh )


----------



## Munchkyn

Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune?! I'm obsessed with getting this color! I plan to call my local Macy's to see if there are any left in the store to use the F&F coupon towards it.


----------



## sb1212

Munchkyn said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune?! I'm obsessed with getting this color! I plan to call my local Macy's to see if there are any left in the store to use the F&F coupon towards it.




If macys does not have it let me know.   The last time I checked my local mk store had it but that was a couple weeks ago


----------



## melissatrv

It is just crazy the way the colors of these bags come and go...have never seen anything that changes so quickly.  Seems like you have a month to scoop up a color and then it is gone!!  I would like a medium Dark Dune too but I blinked and missed it


----------



## Belle79

Munchkyn said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune?! I'm obsessed with getting this color! I plan to call my local Macy's to see if there are any left in the store to use the F&F coupon towards it.


 
My Michael Kors store had them last time I called, 860.561.1300


----------



## oluchika

Prakriti said:


> Hey!
> 
> I randomly came across this forum when I was researching Selmas and just spent spent three hours browsing. I purchased the Large Stud North South Tote in coffee from Macy's (friends and family sale!) earlier today. However, I first fell in love with MK's Selmas around three weeks ago when I saw this beautiful colorblock purse: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Colorblock-Sapphire/dp/B00CTGRO66/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt I've been trying to find it so I can buy it but every Macy's I've called is sold out. I can't even find it anywhere online, aside from some websites that don't seem too authentic. I know it's a summer bag but I would really appreciate it if any of you could tell me where I could find it. I'm crazy in love with it and I wish I would have just bought it weeks ago when I saw it at Macy's  Thanks!



I saw this version in my local michael kors store on clearance. If you have one near you, see if they have it


----------



## oluchika

melissatrv said:


> It is just crazy the way the colors of these bags come and go...have never seen anything that changes so quickly.  Seems like you have a month to scoop up a color and then it is gone!!  I would like a medium Dark Dune too but I blinked and missed it



The MK store in my local mall has the medium selma in dark dune but I want it in the large. See if one near you carries it or if they can ship from another store


----------



## designer.deals

Best deals happen at Macy's 




Lg studded selma malachite 
Orig. $398 my price $167.90

Wallet 
Orig. $98 my price $41.34





Lg studded selma coffee
Orig. $398 my price $167.90

Wallet 
Orig. $98 my price $41.34




Cinnabar saffiano wallet 
Orig. $138 my price $58.22


----------



## melissatrv

Would you say that is the actual pic of the coffee color.  Trying to nail this one down but it looks different in every photo I see.  Was this with flash?  You got some amazing buys!




designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


----------



## Munchkyn

Munchkyn said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune?! I'm obsessed with getting this color! I plan to call my local Macy's to see if there are any left in the store to use the F&F coupon towards it.



So my local Macy's can't even locate a dark dune in the system. I call the local MK stores in my area and they do have it. I am so conflicted on whether to just pay full price for it since everywhere else is offering 25%. They are not price matching the promotion unless the bag itself is marked down. What would you guys do?


----------



## sb1212

Munchkyn said:


> So my local Macy's can't even locate a dark dune in the system. I call the local MK stores in my area and they do have it. I am so conflicted on whether to just pay full price for it since everywhere else is offering 25%. They are not price matching the promotion unless the bag itself is marked down. What would you guys do?




If I wanted it bad enough and knowing that I may not see the color or size again for awhile I would for sure pay full price for it.


----------



## Munchkyn

sb1212 said:


> If I wanted it bad enough and knowing that I may not see the color or size again for awhile I would for sure pay full price for it.



I am very much considering it. I bought the Navy and deciding if I should keep the Navy and get the dark dune or get the dark dune at full price and return the Navy, which I got for $189


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> Would you say that is the actual pic of the coffee color.  Trying to nail this one down but it looks different in every photo I see.  Was this with flash?  You got some amazing buys!




Yes it's with flash . It's a dark choc brown


----------



## sb1212

Munchkyn said:


> I am very much considering it. I bought the Navy and deciding if I should keep the Navy and get the dark dune or get the dark dune at full price and return the Navy, which I got for $189




If it was me I would return the navy and get dark dune ..but that's just me


----------



## Scooch

Thank you Macy's friends and family!! Think I found my perfect bag! Large Selma Grommet Satchel!


----------



## PattyM

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22



Beautiful bags and deals!!!  Congrats!!  

At the risk of sounding like a dolt, I wanted to ask about how you get such great deals...I opened a macy's card and pre-saled a bag and it was 224.  I was told the 20% would be taken off when I get my bill.  But that brings it down to 196.  I am missing out on some extra incentive that I need to ask about?


----------



## Belle79

Munchkyn said:


> I am very much considering it. I bought the Navy and deciding if I should keep the Navy and get the dark dune or get the dark dune at full price and return the Navy, which I got for $189


 
Get the one you really want! If you like the dark dune that much it will be worth paying full price. I have been using mine non stop and it looks great with everything


----------



## Audhee2626

Im in ladies  finally


----------



## designer.deals

PattyM said:


> Beautiful bags and deals!!!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a dolt, I wanted to ask about how you get such great deals...I opened a macy's card and pre-saled a bag and it was 224.  I was told the 20% would be taken off when I get my bill.  But that brings it down to 196.  I am missing out on some extra incentive that I need to ask about?




These bags were on clearance 25% off them they had some deal of day with 25% off clearance and I pre-saled for 25%


----------



## designer.deals

Audhee2626 said:


> Im in ladies  finally




Beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## Audhee2626

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful! &#128525;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Luvdabags

Hi All.... I just bought the gray croc selma at an unbelievable price of $167.  It's gorgeous but I really want a navy.  I can get the navy now or wait until the next Macy's F&F in the spring.  What would you guys do?  Decisions decisions.


----------



## jesqt

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


Beautiful! do the first two wallets have any zipper compartments for coins? I'm looking into getting the black one before Macys F&F ends and the Macys website only shows that it has card slots but no place for coins...


----------



## designer.deals

jesqt said:


> Beautiful! do the first two wallets have any zipper compartments for coins? I'm looking into getting the black one before Macys F&F ends and the Macys website only shows that it has card slots but no place for coins...




It has a small compartment on the back. I can take pictures tomorrow


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Hi All.... I just bought the gray croc selma at an unbelievable price of $167.  It's gorgeous but I really want a navy.  I can get the navy now or wait until the next Macy's F&F in the spring.  What would you guys do?  Decisions decisions.




How could you get the extra 25% off I'm trying to get that extra discount and nothing


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> How could you get the extra 25% off I'm trying to get that extra discount and nothing




I bought it when they had the extra 25% off clearance then she gave me the friends and family discount. Some Sa's will do it but others won't.  You have to do it in store though and won't apply online purchases.


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> I bought it when they had the extra 25% off clearance then she gave me the friends and family discount. Some Sa's will do it but others won't.  You have to do it in store though and won't apply online purchases.




I wonder if they still have it. I was able to get a few items like that but later I tried again and another SA didn't wanna do it


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Scooch said:


> Thank you Macy's friends and family!! Think I found my perfect bag! Large Selma Grommet Satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2420754


Great bag enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> I wonder if they still have it. I was able to get a few items like that but later I tried again and another SA didn't wanna do it


I was never able to get the extra off they refuse to do it at my Macy's.  I ended up with the best deal at the outlet.  I cancelled my pre order at Macy's.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


Great prices.  How many in the collection now?   Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> Thank you Macy's friends and family!! Think I found my perfect bag! Large Selma Grommet Satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2420754



Love this!!!!  I'm having a hard time deciding between this one and the black/ gold Hamilton.......


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I was never able to get the extra off they refuse to do it at my Macy's.  I ended up with the best deal at the outlet.  I cancelled my pre order at Macy's.




Some SA are nice some aren't


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great prices.  How many in the collection now?   Enjoy!




Probably like 18-20 I'm trying to sell the blue/ black selma, plain coffee selma. Plain malachite selma since I got the studded version


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Some SA are nice some aren't



Agreed!  The SA wouldn't give me the extra % so I bought it and took it to another Macys.


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Probably like 18-20 I'm trying to sell the blue/ black selma, plain coffee selma. Plain malachite selma since I got the studded version




What a collection!!

So, I should buy the navy and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Agreed!  The SA wouldn't give me the extra % so I bought it and took it to another Macys.




That's what I did. But to a different employee


----------



## designer.deals

Here's my studded pearl gray selma


----------



## sb1212

Love that color


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Love that color




Thank you


----------



## rmkette

designer.deals said:


> Here's my studded pearl gray selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421431


So beautiful! I can't decide between this or the navy studded one!


----------



## sb1212

rmkette said:


> So beautiful! I can't decide between this or the navy studded one!




I say go for the pearl gray ...just something about the gray...I really like it


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Here's my studded pearl gray selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421431



Have that same one. Love it!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> Have that same one. Love it!!!




Yea you do. It's beautiful


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> What a collection!!
> 
> So, I should buy the navy and not feel guilty about it.




Absolutely!!


----------



## Shelly95

Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans


----------



## clouds1

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans


I personally would prefer the navy because the colour seems more durable for uni but then it's a bit more professional-looking for interviews later on too. But that's just me (plus I have a soft spot for the navy! haha)


----------



## clouds1

iHeartMK said:


> sorry I've been replying to yall with a new comment rather than replying to the actual post, I'm still trying to figure out the phone and tablet app for this forum haha.
> 
> But my friend sent me this photo of the dark khaki.  Because the dark dune looks pretty true to color, I think that's the true color for the dark khaki as well. It looks like a caramel/camel color. My friend actually loves the color of the dark khaki a lot but her heart is set on dark dune  I think I could agree.


so pretty! I've been tossing up between the dark khaki and navy but I could only see the dark khaki on the store websites, IMO this looks more warmer than the store pics. Do you know if it has olive undertones at all?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Here's my studded pearl gray selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421431


LOVE !! Can't seem to find this online though, where did you purchase your bag ?


----------



## keishapie1973

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans



I think the luggage Selma looks very chic with jeans.  I saw a lady wearing this combo and I couldn't take my eyes off her. It made me want one........


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans




I vote for luggage to!


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> LOVE !! Can't seem to find this online though, where did you purchase your bag ?


Try Bloomingdales. And they have a sale for 25 off 100 right now!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> LOVE !! Can't seem to find this online though, where did you purchase your bag ?




Bloomingdales or belk


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans


 
I love luggage to go with casual outfits


----------



## kaylenxo

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! Between navy and luggage, which one is better for an everyday bag?? I like to get either one in large selma for uni, I usually wear casual like white t-shirts and jeans




Luggage! She looks good dresses down or professional. I definitely don't regret buying her


----------



## sambalsotong

I just found out the colour of my Selma is Rose Water. It's quite hard to capture the true colour.

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zpsfb242ed9.jpg


----------



## golf

Macy sale up 60% tmr isnt it?


----------



## designer.deals

golf said:


> Macy sale up 60% tmr isnt it?




Where did you hear that?


----------



## sb1212

sambalsotong said:


> I just found out the colour of my Selma is Rose Water. It's quite hard to capture the true colour.
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zpsfb242ed9.jpg




Love the LV in the picture


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Probably like 18-20 I'm trying to sell the blue/ black selma, plain coffee selma. Plain malachite selma since I got the studded version


Wow we need an updated collection photo.  Amazing I only have two selmas right now.


----------



## golf

designer.deals said:


> Where did you hear that?



My friend told me, but im not sure so i have to come here to confirm everyone


----------



## ViCharm

Two Selma's in two weeks &#9825; I love these bags! I'm LV and Gucci fan, and was looking at Prada saffiano,  however, I saw these and fell in love with the shape and leather.


----------



## designer.deals

golf said:


> My friend told me, but im not sure so i have to come here to confirm everyone




Well imma go pay Macy's a visit tomrrow then . I doubt it


----------



## Luvdabags

ViCharm said:


> Two Selma's in two weeks &#9825; I love these bags! I'm LV and Gucci fan, and was looking at Prada saffiano,  however, I saw these and fell in love with the shape and leather.




Me too!  You explained me to a T!  I was looking at the Prada but was turned off by the inconsistent quality as of late. I'm glad I purchased my two Selmas ... And possibly a third.


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Well imma go pay Macy's a visit tomrrow then . I doubt it




I'll be stopping in as well.  I need to pickup some items before the end of the FandF.


----------



## iHeartMK

clouds1 said:


> so pretty! I've been tossing up between the dark khaki and navy but I could only see the dark khaki on the store websites, IMO this looks more warmer than the store pics. Do you know if it has olive undertones at all?



It does look a little warmer than the online pictures, but I don't think it has olive undertones imo, but I may be wrong.  It just looks like a true khaki/tan color.  It's a pretty color but I think it's too light to use as a 'neutral' color.


----------



## ViCharm

Luvdabags said:


> Me too!  You explained me to a T!  I was looking at the Prada but was turned off by the inconsistent quality as of late. I'm glad I purchased my two Selmas ... And possibly a third.



I know what you mean, I went to Neimans before going to Nordstrom to purchase the luggage selma. I originally wanted a Prada wallet on chain... the SA pulled 3 diff colors and all had a flaw from stitching and the leather seal trims. And they're at 610 ....I was afraid of what kinds of flaws a 1800+ bag had. Then I saw the Selma and was surprised and amazed. Made well and light and the shape is a classic.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

sambalsotong said:


> I just found out the colour of my Selma is Rose Water. It's quite hard to capture the true colour.
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zpsfb242ed9.jpg



That is such a gorgeous colour.  Do you know if the colour is different to the Blossom?

Where did you purchase it?


----------



## vhelya

I've been searching a selma bag from few months back..Finally, I bought this bag at Macys.
I love it so much and now I'm thinking to get another selma.
Hoping I can get large selma in dark khaki


----------



## Christa72720

vhelya said:


> I've been searching a selma bag from few months back..Finally, I bought this bag at Macys.
> I love it so much and now I'm thinking to get another selma.
> Hoping I can get large selma in dark khaki



Gorgeous!


----------



## melissatrv

My best friend has caught the Selma fever and is on a mission to find a Medium Black just smooth no studs/grommets etc.  If anyone spots one please let me know! Very hard to find.  While in the MK store is saw this purple one in Large, dark purple but just called Purple.  Never seen this before, is this old, new?  I have to have this in medium but of course they won't make it


----------



## kitfig

May I know where did you get this color? soo lovely! want want!


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> My best friend has caught the Selma fever and is on a mission to find a Medium Black just smooth no studs/grommets etc.  If anyone spots one please let me know! Very hard to find.  While in the MK store is saw this purple one in Large, dark purple but just called Purple.  Never seen this before, is this old, new?  I have to have this in medium but of course they won't make it




Let me find out if my local mk store still has the med blk plain


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> My best friend has caught the Selma fever and is on a mission to find a Medium Black just smooth no studs/grommets etc.  If anyone spots one please let me know! Very hard to find.  While in the MK store is saw this purple one in Large, dark purple but just called Purple.  Never seen this before, is this old, new?  I have to have this in medium but of course they won't make it




Pm me and I will give you the number for the store and the SA name


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> My best friend has caught the Selma fever and is on a mission to find a Medium Black just smooth no studs/grommets etc.  If anyone spots one please let me know! Very hard to find.  While in the MK store is saw this purple one in Large, dark purple but just called Purple.  Never seen this before, is this old, new?  I have to have this in medium but of course they won't make it




Darker than pomegranate? If it is I think it's called iris but called purple on the tag


----------



## chinderella

Hi ladies,

Finally joining the club with my medium selma in dark kahki. 

Here is the bag and some model pics. I'm 5" with my boots on.


----------



## melissatrv

designer.deals said:


> Darker than pomegranate? If it is I think it's called iris but called purple on the tag


  Yes it looked darker to me, I remember the Pomegranate.  The SAs at my store are clueless so there was no point in asking them if it was new because they would always say they just got it in 



sb1212 said:


> Pm me and I will give you the number for the store and the SA name


 
Sorry I should have specified, she won't pay full price and is looking to buy from someplace that has a sale or coupon.  Thanks for checking and let me know if you find one that meets that criteria


----------



## keishapie1973

chinderella said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally joining the club with my medium selma in dark kahki.
> 
> Here is the bag and some model pics. I'm 5" with my boots on.
> 
> View attachment 2424046
> View attachment 2424047
> View attachment 2424048



Beautiful bag & color!!! I actually love your whole look.......


----------



## sb1212

melissatrv said:


> Yes it looked darker to me, I remember the Pomegranate.  The SAs at my store are clueless so there was no point in asking them if it was new because they would always say they just got it in
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have specified, she won't pay full price and is looking to buy from someplace that has a sale or coupon.  Thanks for checking and let me know if you find one that meets that criteria




Oh ok no worries


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> Yes it looked darker to me, I remember the Pomegranate.  The SAs at my store are clueless so there was no point in asking them if it was new because they would always say they just got it in
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have specified, she won't pay full price and is looking to buy from someplace that has a sale or coupon.  Thanks for checking and let me know if you find one that meets that criteria




Your right! I had it but returned it
. Kept getting defective bags


----------



## sambalsotong

sb1212 said:


> Love the LV in the picture



thanks, I love it too!


----------



## sambalsotong

BowSatchelLover said:


> That is such a gorgeous colour.  Do you know if the colour is different to the Blossom?
> 
> Where did you purchase it?



Thanks! I'm not sure how the Blossom looks like lol. I got it last week in Tokyo. Funny I can't seem to find this colour online.. the SA in Tokyo says this is from the new collection.


----------



## MissDJN

Finally bought a black Selma. I love it!


----------



## chinderella

tauketula said:


> Beautiful bag & color!!! I actually love your whole look.......




Awww!! Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

MissDJN said:


> Finally bought a black Selma. I love it!




I love mine to I also bought the black..in the medium which size did you go with?


----------



## MissDJN

sb1212 said:


> I love mine to I also bought the black..in the medium which size did you go with?


I went with large. It's a great bag.


----------



## Piarpreet

does anybody have the mini selma in neon yellow?


----------



## lalunavampiria

Loving my first Michael Kors Bag... yey!!  A Navy Blue Selma


----------



## vhelya

chinderella said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally joining the club with my medium selma in dark kahki.
> 
> Here is the bag and some model pics. I'm 5" with my boots on.
> 
> View attachment 2424046
> View attachment 2424047
> View attachment 2424048



I want to buy that color too..Love it, very very pretty


----------



## clouds1

iHeartMK said:


> It does look a little warmer than the online pictures, but I don't think it has olive undertones imo, but I may be wrong.  It just looks like a true khaki/tan color.  It's a pretty color but I think it's too light to use as a 'neutral' color.



Oh ok good I like the fact it doesn't have olive undertones I think it might be my colour! Thanks


----------



## Luvdabags

lalunavampiria said:


> Loving my first Michael Kors Bag... yey!!  A Navy Blue Selma




Congrats!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## axcarter

ViCharm said:


> Two Selma's in two weeks &#9825; I love these bags! I'm LV and Gucci fan, and was looking at Prada saffiano,  however, I saw these and fell in love with the shape and leather.


What size are those? I'm looking at a Large one and I don't want it to be too large. hehe. I'm debating between M or L.


----------



## a_v_p

chinderella said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally joining the club with my medium selma in dark kahki.
> 
> Here is the bag and some model pics. I'm 5" with my boots on.
> 
> View attachment 2424046
> View attachment 2424047
> View attachment 2424048



That bag looks so good on you. Just the perfect size. I think I need that colour in my life now...


----------



## Luvdabags

My newest additions


----------



## oluchika

My patent leather selma arrived today! It's so beautiful in person.


----------



## Luvdabags

oluchika said:


> My patent leather selma arrived today! It's so beautiful in person.




Gorgeous!  I saw it yesterday in Nordies!


----------



## purseonal obsession

I needed a small crossbody bag to take with me when shopping or on night outs with my girlfriends and the selma small messenger in black with grommets is absolutely perfect for me! Im inlove with it! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## purseonal obsession

lalunavampiria said:


> Loving my first Michael Kors Bag... yey!!  A Navy Blue Selma



Love the color!


----------



## chinderella

a_v_p said:


> That bag looks so good on you. Just the perfect size. I think I need that colour in my life now...


Thanks! I originally bought the Large Selma in Navy, because I love the colour, but then I thought about it, and decide that the medium fits my frame better. Now, I gotta wait till Macy's restock the Navy Selma in Medium, cuz, none of the Michael Kors stores have it.


----------



## ViCharm

axcarter said:


> What size are those? I'm looking at a Large one and I don't want it to be too large. hehe. I'm debating between M or L.



Well, they're both larges. However, the blue/black color-block is much much more taller and larger than the regular large in the Luggage color. I think they're both great sizes. However the luggage color size "large" I love


----------



## nolegirl01

Okay so as promised....my selma came today! I was so excited! It is beautiful and the grey looks awesome, picture doesn't do it justice. 

I also stopped by macys and picked up a little wristlet, I loved the blue color! It was on clearance and they added the 25% on top of that so I ended up paying like $50 for it. I wish I could find a selma in that color! I know they had it once but now I can't find it anywhere....but I love my new pearl grey selma! 

Sorry for the gym clothes, I just got home and it was waiting for me and I couldn't contain myself...One day I'll wear something cute and take a picture outside lol


----------



## iHeartMK

lalunavampiria said:


> Loving my first Michael Kors Bag... yey!!  A Navy Blue Selma


Where did you get your navy Selma from? I hate to say this but the bag looks a little off, the corners look a little too rounded off from what I can tell from the picture, imo. But I may be wrong...


----------



## Christa72720

Luvdabags said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425061


Gorgeous!


----------



## sb1212

nolegirl01 said:


> Okay so as promised....my selma came today! I was so excited! It is beautiful and the grey looks awesome, picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> I also stopped by macys and picked up a little wristlet, I loved the blue color! It was on clearance and they added the 25% on top of that so I ended up paying like $50 for it. I wish I could find a selma in that color! I know they had it once but now I can't find it anywhere....but I love my new pearl grey selma!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the gym clothes, I just got home and it was waiting for me and I couldn't contain myself...One day I'll wear something cute and take a picture outside lol




Love the gray


----------



## designer.deals

chinderella said:


> Thanks! I originally bought the Large Selma in Navy, because I love the colour, but then I thought about it, and decide that the medium fits my frame better. Now, I gotta wait till Macy's restock the Navy Selma in Medium, cuz, none of the Michael Kors stores have it.




Buy it online with 25% discount at Macy's


----------



## nolegirl01

Does some one have a large satchel selma and a medium satchel selma that can post a picture of them side by side? I'm curious of the size difference since I've never seen the medium selma, it's sold out where I am...Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christa72720

Woot woot! Just scored a matching saffiano studded  wristlet for my studded Selma at 40% off from Bloomingdales!!  Score!


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=Christa72720;25833495]Woot woot! Just scored a matching saffiano studded  wristlet for my studded Selma at 40% off from Bloomingdales!!  Score![/QUOTE]
what color?


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> [ QUOTE=Christa72720;25833495]Woot woot! Just scored a matching saffiano studded  wristlet for my studded Selma at 40% off from Bloomingdales!!  Score!


what color?[/QUOTE]
Pearl grey!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> what color?


Pearl grey![/QUOTE]


Aww I missed it then .


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Pearl grey!




Aww I missed it then .[/QUOTE]
It was an email that came with a surprise discount code. I signed up for their emails and now I get codes all the time. You should sign up if you haven't already!


----------



## iHeartMK

nolegirl01 said:


> Does some one have a large satchel selma and a medium satchel selma that can post a picture of them side by side? I'm curious of the size difference since I've never seen the medium selma, it's sold out where I am...Thanks ladies!


you can refer to the pictures I posted on Page 168-169 of 195. I compared the M and L satchels, and then compared it to the medium messenger. Hope that helps.


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> Aww I missed it then .


It was an email that came with a surprise discount code. I signed up for their emails and now I get codes all the time. You should sign up if you haven't already![/QUOTE]


I got a 20% coupon


----------



## chinderella

designer.deals said:


> Buy it online with 25% discount at Macy's


I tried. When I try to add it to my bag, it will say that the item is not available. I also tried calling them, and they tell me the same thing.


----------



## designer.deals

chinderella said:


> I tried. When I try to add it to my bag, it will say that the item is not available. I also tried calling them, and they tell me the same thing.




That's lame


----------



## chinderella

designer.deals said:


> That's lame


I totally agree. My experience with them have been horrible. 
My quest started with calling the Walden Galleria store that's in Buffalo, NY. The SA there was very nice, she said she can order it and the have it shipped to the store, so that I can get 20% off for opening a chargecard. In order to do that, I would have to pay with my own credit card. But the transaction didn't go through because the billing address has to be the stores address for the item to ship to the store. She called me the next day because we couldn't figure it out that night. She told me that I can purchase a gift card, and then she can buy the bag. By then, it was all sold out. She called a lot of stores, and she told me to call Harrold Square in NY. The SA there hung up on me 5 times after being put on hold 5 mins each. They finally answered and told me that there are no more bags there. 

If any of you know of any other retailer who still had the medium navy, please let me know. I've give up on Macy's.


----------



## airisuu

Got this selma messenger as a present but not too sure whether it is authentic? Coz I've never seen anyone posting this color before. It is kinda like a light metallic gold. Has anyone seen this color before?


----------



## nolegirl01

iHeartMK said:


> you can refer to the pictures I posted on Page 168-169 of 195. I compared the M and L satchels, and then compared it to the medium messenger. Hope that helps.



Thank you! that was really helpful!! I bought a large pearl grey selma during the macys sale and I was thinking it might be too big for me so I wanted to see the medium...kinda wish I would have gotten the medium but I'll think I'll keep this large and the next one I get will be medium lol Thanks!


----------



## oluchika

chinderella said:


> I totally agree. My experience with them have been horrible.
> My quest started with calling the Walden Galleria store that's in Buffalo, NY. The SA there was very nice, she said she can order it and the have it shipped to the store, so that I can get 20% off for opening a chargecard. In order to do that, I would have to pay with my own credit card. But the transaction didn't go through because the billing address has to be the stores address for the item to ship to the store. She called me the next day because we couldn't figure it out that night. She told me that I can purchase a gift card, and then she can buy the bag. By then, it was all sold out. She called a lot of stores, and she told me to call Harrold Square in NY. The SA there hung up on me 5 times after being put on hold 5 mins each. They finally answered and told me that there are no more bags there.
> 
> If any of you know of any other retailer who still had the medium navy, please let me know. I've give up on Macy's.




I was just on the macys website and see they have the medium navy. http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...sp=2&spc=26&kws=Michael kors selma &slotId=25


----------



## iHeartMK

nolegirl01 said:


> Thank you! that was really helpful!! I bought a large pearl grey selma during the macys sale and I was thinking it might be too big for me so I wanted to see the medium...kinda wish I would have gotten the medium but I'll think I'll keep this large and the next one I get will be medium lol Thanks!


You're so welcome!! I'm about 5'5 for reference. Do you like the Optic White color? Last time I checked, Macys had it in medium (along with Navy and Palm).  I kinda wish they came out with the Vanilla color instead, I might have considered it lol. But if you have doubts about the large size, I'd return it and wait until a medium comes out, but that might be a while.  I hate that they take forever to come out with colors in the size that you actually want!!


----------



## nolegirl01

iHeartMK said:


> You're so welcome!! I'm about 5'5 for reference. Do you like the Optic White color? Last time I checked, Macys had it in medium (along with Navy and Palm).  I kinda wish they came out with the Vanilla color instead, I might have considered it lol. But if you have doubts about the large size, I'd return it and wait until a medium comes out, but that might be a while.  I hate that they take forever to come out with colors in the size that you actually want!!



I know! It's frustrating....I'm 5'1 but I think I'm going to keep the large, I've been wanting the grey for a while now, I hate to part with it and wait for the medium grey to show up....it doesn't look that bad. Maybe my next purchase will be a medium, I'm eyeing the navy but I'll wait for now, my husband will kill me if I show up with another purse lol here is a quick shot of it, one day I'll dress up and take a nicer shot...


----------



## Scooch

nolegirl01 said:


> I know! It's frustrating....I'm 5'1 but I think I'm going to keep the large, I've been wanting the grey for a while now, I hate to part with it and wait for the medium grey to show up....it doesn't look that bad. Maybe my next purchase will be a medium, I'm eyeing the navy but I'll wait for now, my husband will kill me if I show up with another purse lol here is a quick shot of it, one day I'll dress up and take a nicer shot...


I think the size looks great on you! I debated between the medium and large because I don't carry a whole lot but I got the large grommet in black 2 weeks ago and I love it. Been carrying, gloves, umbrella and scarf the past week because of this Jersey weather! So the extra room is great!


----------



## nolegirl01

Scooch said:


> I think the size looks great on you! I debated between the medium and large because I don't carry a whole lot but I got the large grommet in black 2 weeks ago and I love it. Been carrying, gloves, umbrella and scarf the past week because of this Jersey weather! So the extra room is great!



aw thank you! Agreed it can carry a lot more, I live in south florida so I wouldn't really need to carry gloves and scarfs...maybe my flip flops? lol haha but thank you!


----------



## sb1212

Sometimes I wish I had bought the large only because when I carry my medium on the crook of arm I think it looks to small for me since I'm 5'7 but the large looked to big carrying it with the shoulder strap on the shoulder.  Do u ladies think medium looks ok on a taller person?


----------



## Nikki2014

I just got my selma and it is a great purse.....my Hamilton finally has it's sister !


----------



## iHeartMK

nolegirl01 said:


> I know! It's frustrating....I'm 5'1 but I think I'm going to keep the large, I've been wanting the grey for a while now, I hate to part with it and wait for the medium grey to show up....it doesn't look that bad. Maybe my next purchase will be a medium, I'm eyeing the navy but I'll wait for now, my husband will kill me if I show up with another purse lol here is a quick shot of it, one day I'll dress up and take a nicer shot...


From this pic, the large looks good on you.  I love the pearl grey, I have it medium messenger in that color. I'm looking forward to what solid colors MK is going to come out with in the medium size, eek! I think I've seen only about 7 so far: dark dune, dark khaki, red, black, navy, optic white, and palm (these are the non studded/grommet ones).


----------



## iHeartMK

sb1212 said:


> Sometimes I wish I had bought the large only because when I carry my medium on the crook of arm I think it looks to small for me since I'm 5'7 but the large looked to big carrying it with the shoulder strap on the shoulder.  Do u ladies think medium looks ok on a taller person?


sb1212, are you having second thoughts again?? :/ I think the medium on a tall girl like you looks perfectly fine.  Are you more of a hands-free kinda gal or satchel gal (holding it on crook of arm). I'm a hands-free/crossbody type of gal so that's why I resorted to the medium size.  I think using the shoulder strap and/or wearing it crossbody looks a little silly with the large Selma, though convenient. IMO, carrying the large on crook of arm and/or in hand displays its beauty the best. And do you carry a lot of stuff? That could be another factor in deciding. Before i stopped using my large dark dune Selma, I felt like I was purposely stuffing random things I didn't need into it just to fill it up. But honestly, my medium messenger fits everything I need, even my Samsung Note 8 tablet! So I know the medium satchel will permit a little more room without having my things swimming in it, hahah.


----------



## sb1212

iHeartMK said:


> sb1212, are you having second thoughts again?? :/ I think the medium on a tall girl like you looks perfectly fine.  Are you more of a hands-free kinda gal or satchel gal (holding it on crook of arm). I'm a hands-free/crossbody type of gal so that's why I resorted to the medium size.  I think using the shoulder strap and/or wearing it crossbody looks a little silly with the large Selma, though convenient. IMO, carrying the large on crook of arm and/or in hand displays its beauty the best. And do you carry a lot of stuff? That could be another factor in deciding. Before i stopped using my large dark dune Selma, I felt like I was purposely stuffing random things I didn't need into it just to fill it up. But honestly, my medium messenger fits everything I need, even my Samsung Note 8 tablet! So I know the medium satchel will permit a little more room without having my things swimming in it, hahah.




I am more of a hands free / shoulder bag kinda girl.   I don't carry a lot ...i just need to be happy with what I have.


----------



## love.my.bags

My Selma family, large Sapphire/Black, Burnt Orange, Metallic Lizard Embossed & Cinnabar Croc Embossed


----------



## Luvdabags

love.my.bags said:


> My Selma family, large Sapphire/Black, Burnt Orange, Metallic Lizard Embossed & Cinnabar Croc Embossed




Ohhhh love love!!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

P.S. Ladies, Lord & Taylor is having a Friends & Family discount as well...25% off of everything! (similar to Macys)


----------



## love.my.bags

Luvdabags said:


> Ohhhh love love!!!!


Thanks, me too


----------



## Ginsy

Fuchsia color of MK selma medium satchel


----------



## chinderella

oluchika said:


> I was just on the macys website and see they have the medium navy. http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...sp=2&spc=26&kws=Michael kors selma &slotId=25


Yes, i bought the bag now. I called the Walden Galleria store in Buffalo, NY and I was able to buy the bag and have it shipped to the store. The reason why I'm having them ship to the store is because they won't ship this product to Canada. The sales associate was very nice, she knew that I had difficulty buying the bag last week, so she will honor the friends and family discount and on top of that, I will be opening the charge card! 25% + 20% off! What a deal!


----------



## Brigitte031

For those that have had their Selma for a while... do the zipper flaps eventually soften up, stay put/stay down over time? I just purchased this bag and while I love the bag, because the zipper flap is so stiff it makes the opening very narrow to an otherwise pretty big bag. I carry a lot of paper around in my bags... (for work) and I just switched from a Coach leather tote to the Selma and they're identical in size except the leather obviously is softer on the tote giving me a bigger opening to access my things... which I'm not getting with the heavier/narrower Selma.


----------



## MDT

Ginsy said:


> Fuchsia color of MK selma medium satchel



Bag twins!


----------



## nolegirl01

Couldn't help myself and bought a selma in the pomegranate color!  






And here are my two pretty girls...


----------



## Christa72720

nolegirl01 said:


> Couldn't help myself and bought a selma in the pomegranate color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my two pretty girls...


Love, love , love!


----------



## kaylenxo

nolegirl01 said:


> Couldn't help myself and bought a selma in the pomegranate color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my two pretty girls...




Such a beautiful color! &#128525;


----------



## rosejen

nolegirl01 said:


> Couldn't help myself and bought a selma in the pomegranate color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my two pretty girls...


love your selma's!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## sb1212

I know this isn't the right thread to post this but I have a $10 vict secret reward card I will not use and wanted to give it to the selma lovers


----------



## designer.deals

Should I keep the luggage selma or get the luggage Hamilton ?


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Should I keep the luggage selma or get the luggage Hamilton ?




 I almost like the luggage color a little bit better in the hamilton


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I almost like the luggage color a little bit better in the hamilton




You think so? But the question Is what size ?


----------



## sb1212

If it was me i would do the east/west smaller one.  For one reason I can't carry heavy bags and I don't know if i like the look of the bigger one once it has stuff in it and sags so much on the shoulder but that's just me


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> If it was me i would do the east/west smaller one.  For one reason I can't carry heavy bags and I don't know if i like the look of the bigger one once it has stuff in it and sags so much on the shoulder but that's just me




I have a vanilla Hamilton on n/s and I love it but yes I find it heavy and big at times. I have an e/w as well and something I find it too small


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I have a vanilla Hamilton on n/s and I love it but yes I find it heavy and big at times. I have an e/w as well and something I find it too small




How many selma do you have already


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> how many selma do you have already




12 &#128556;


----------



## sb1212

Oh wow ...are you just not sure about the luggage selma


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Oh wow ...are you just not sure about the luggage selma




I love it but I also like the dark khaki


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I love it but I also like the dark khaki




I haven't seen the dark khaki in real life ..hard for me to say.   I posted that I have victoria secret reward for 10$ i will not use it ..would u want it


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I haven't seen the dark khaki in real life ..hard for me to say.   I posted that I have victoria secret reward for 10$ i will not use it ..would u want it




Sure. I saw it and it's a beauty


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Sure. I saw it and it's a beauty




Card number 6006 4961 4170 5815 938 pin: 7935      Good luck with ur decision ..


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Card number 6006 4961 4170 5815 938 pin: 7935      Good luck with ur decision ..




Thank you


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Thank you




Ur welcome


----------



## golf

designer.deals said:


> 12 &#128556;



Gosh, 12 selma  . If i was you, I will own 2 selma and 10 bag in money i will buy an LV, or chanel ..kakaka


----------



## designer.deals

golf said:


> Gosh, 12 selma  . If i was you, I will own 2 selma and 10 bag in money i will buy an LV, or chanel ..kakaka




I know that's what I've been told and just invest in a lv


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I know that's what I've been told and just invest in a lv




You should..I love my LV


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> You should..I love my LV




I've never had an lv and don't know which one is the best


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I've never had an lv and don't know which one is the best




I have the galliera which is a shoulder bag but they no longer make them.  I am also wanting to get the speedy 30 b which u can carry them just like the selma with the removable strap


----------



## amethyst25

can't decide between the navy or black selma... thoughts?


----------



## sb1212

amethyst25 said:


> can't decide between the navy or black selma... thoughts?




I vote black


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I have the galliera which is a shoulder bag but they no longer make them.  I am also wanting to get the speedy 30 b which u can carry them just like the selma with the removable strap




I've been looking at the speedy 30 for a while now


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> can't decide between the navy or black selma... thoughts?




Navy. Gives it a more sophisticated look


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I've been looking at the speedy 30 for a while now




Me to ...that will be my next purchase


----------



## Piarpreet

12 of the same bag? Pictures please!


----------



## designer.deals

Piarpreet said:


> 12 of the same bag? Pictures please!




Yes I have a separate post named "my addiction.."


----------



## Piarpreet

designer.deals said:


> Yes I have a separate post named "my addiction.."




Do u have bags that are not MK? Im amazed. Some of them are imo tdf! Love the purple selma and pink studded clutch


----------



## designer.deals

Piarpreet said:


> Do u have bags that are not MK? Im amazed. Some of them are imo tdf! Love the purple selma and pink studded clutch




I had kate spade & coach but sold them instead since I didn't use them


----------



## Piarpreet

designer.deals said:


> I had kate spade & coach but sold them instead since I didn't use them




So now you are 100% kors? Dedication! I would be 100% valentino if i could lol. Maybe celine. Maybe alexander wang. Maybe.... Im not faithful lol with bags...


----------



## sb1212

Piarpreet said:


> So now you are 100% kors? Dedication! I would be 100% valentino if i could lol. Maybe celine. Maybe alexander wang. Maybe.... Im not faithful lol with bags...




Ooh a celine would be nice


----------



## designer.deals

Piarpreet said:


> So now you are 100% kors? Dedication! I would be 100% valentino if i could lol. Maybe celine. Maybe alexander wang. Maybe.... Im not faithful lol with bags...




Your right! Bags are addicting


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested in studded selma in coffee or malachite it's on sale for $222.99 at Macy's and if you are a cardholder & you have the 20% off coupon it applies(in store only) you can get that additional discount


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested in studded selma in coffee or malachite it's on sale for $222.99 at Macy's and if you are a cardholder & you have the 20% off coupon it applies(in store only) you can get that additional discount


Good deal!! I wish I had $$


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Good deal!! I wish I had $$




I got them when they had the 3 25% off for $167


----------



## chinderella

amethyst25 said:


> can't decide between the navy or black selma... thoughts?




I vote for Navy, the colour is more unique.


----------



## Piarpreet

designer.deals said:


> Your right! Bags are addicting




How many non MK bags u got? I counted the other day 54 :/ 3 of them MK. One hamilton yellow pyramid studs, one mini ( super tiny) in brown luggage hamilton crossbody, one mini selma in neon yellow crossbody.


----------



## golf

designer.deals said:


> I've never had an lv and don't know which one is the best



I like Alma LV .try to Go check out


----------



## caiwe27

I've been wanting to have selma but I still cant decide what size and color to choose .


----------



## ruby337

Just received my first selma  Pearl grey and delivered from the Bond Street Store!
View attachment 2432714


----------



## Brigitte031

Brigitte031 said:


> For those that have had their Selma for a while... do the zipper flaps eventually soften up, stay put/stay down over time? I just purchased this bag and while I love the bag, because the zipper flap is so stiff it makes the opening very narrow to an otherwise pretty big bag. I carry a lot of paper around in my bags... (for work) and I just switched from a Coach leather tote to the Selma and they're identical in size except the leather obviously is softer on the tote giving me a bigger opening to access my things... which I'm not getting with the heavier/narrower Selma.



Anyone?


----------



## designer.deals

Brigitte031 said:


> Anyone?




I'm not. Sure what you mean by soften . I have many Selma's and have no issue at all


----------



## melissatrv

ruby337 said:


> Just received my first selma  Pearl grey and delivered from the Bond Street Store!
> View attachment 2432714


 
Love the pearl grey wish it came in Medium


----------



## Belle79

melissatrv said:


> Love the pearl grey wish it came in Medium


 
Me too! Still hoping it will come out


----------



## designer.deals

Worried the Fuchsia selma would be the same as my zinnia selma
But it's not yay!


----------



## designer.deals

Selma stud fuchsia, selma stud navy, dark khaki selma


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2433383
> View attachment 2433384
> View attachment 2433385
> 
> 
> Selma stud fuchsia, selma stud navy, dark khaki selma




U did get the dark khaki


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> U did get the dark khaki




 Yea I returned the black/ sapphire selma and got it. I wasn't putting any use on that one so I got it. Now I want the violet selma but not sure if it's the same as pomegranate or iris . And may get the metallic saffiano selma for $200 50% off


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Yea I returned the black/ sapphire selma and got it. I wasn't putting any use on that one so I got it. Now I want the violet selma but not sure if it's the same as pomegranate or iris . And may get the metallic saffiano selma for $200 50% off




Aw sweet post pics when u do


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Aw sweet post pics when u do




 I gotta order it online. But debating whether I should just wait till they go on sale more because I always get 25% but within a month they go cheaper


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I gotta order it online. But debating whether I should just wait till they go on sale more because I always get 25% but within a month they go cheaper




Do you think the colors you want will be cheaper in a month


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Do you think the colors you want will be cheaper in a month




I always think they aren't but I'm not sure. And usually the stores I buy don't do price adjustment


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I always think they aren't but I'm not sure. And usually the stores I buy don't do price adjustment




Darn it ...What stores do u buy your Selma's from?


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Darn it ...What stores do u buy your Selma's from?




Belk, carsons or lord & Taylor (since these stores are out of state I can't go directly to store but plus they don't charge tax) and of course other department stores


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Belk, carsons or lord & Taylor (since these stores are out of state I can't go directly to store but plus they don't charge tax) and of course other department stores




I will have to check that out sometime...


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I will have to check that out sometime...




Right now lord and Taylor


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I will have to check that out sometime...



Has their friend and family sale


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Has their friend and family sale




Thanks


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Thanks




No problem


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2433382
> 
> Worried the Fuchsia selma would be the same as my zinnia selma
> But it's not yay!


Love your new selmas... I was wondering if u can do a comparison pics of pomegranate vs fuchsia if u got time. Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Love your new selmas... I was wondering if u can do a comparison pics of pomegranate vs fuchsia if u got time. Thanks!




Sure will when I get home. It's definitely not the same color


----------



## Ginsy

icant take my eye off from my lovely selma..


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Studded Selma Clutch


----------



## Belle79

For silver hardware fans - Nordstrom now has the black Selma messenger with silver hardware, which I have been hoping for!!!


----------



## crystal-d

Belle79 said:


> For silver hardware fans - Nordstrom now has the black Selma messenger with silver hardware, which I have been hoping for!!!




Nice! I love silver hw on a black bag


----------



## crystal-d

Can't wait to join! My first Selma is under the tree


----------



## ChristineCat

I have been in love with the Selma for a while and am thinking of getting it for myself as a Christmas gift.  Can anyone show me the difference between the large Selma messenger size and the large Selma satchel size?

Messenger:
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...1%26N%3D0%26_requestid%3D299235%26Ntt%3Dselma

Satchel:
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...26No%3D20%26_requestid%3D299235%26Ntt%3Dselma

I know that one is 11 x 9 and the other is 10 x 13 but does anyone have a picture so that I can compare the difference between the two shapes?  Can't wait to join!


----------



## Shelly95

Does anyone know what's the retail price of Selma Messenger Medium in Hong Kong??


----------



## Belle79

crystal-d said:


> Can't wait to join! My first Selma is under the tree


 
Which one??


----------



## Ginsy

My MK selma grommet style medium messenger


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Ginsy said:


> icant take my eye off from my lovely selma..


Is this the iris in large or medium? Love the color


----------



## Shelly95

Does anyone know what's the retail price of Selma Messenger Medium in Hong Kong??


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Love your new selmas... I was wondering if u can do a comparison pics of pomegranate vs fuchsia if u got time. Thanks!




Here's the comparison 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pomegranate , fuchsia , zinnia 




Pomegranate , fuchsia 




Fuchsia , zinnia


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies , you all wanted an updated pic well here it is


----------



## designer.deals

My studded Selma's and one grommet selma


----------



## Piarpreet

Its 15 now!  thought you were done lol


----------



## designer.deals

Piarpreet said:


> Its 15 now!  thought you were done lol




No I can't let a deal sneak away lol but I'm selling 3 that I got the studded version (couldn't say no if they were cheaper than plain Selma's )


----------



## melissatrv

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2436922
> 
> My studded Selma's and one grommet selma


 
Wow, what an amazing collection, think the teal studded is my favorite, so hard to choose!


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> Wow, what an amazing collection, think the teal studded is my favorite, so hard to choose!




Indeed hard to choose and that studded selma was Belks exclusive bag


----------



## kester1

Been looking for a bag for a Christmas present and finally decided on this design! The problem is I have no way of showing my girlfriend without making it obvious, so I'm stuck on the colour. 

Right now she's wearing jeans most days with a white winter coat and in the summer its pretty much dresses everyday. She definitely has a cute style but not too girly which is why I'm leaning more towards the neutrals. 

Heading to the store to pick one up today and was just hoping for some last minute advice I guess!

To give you an idea of her style here's her main coat (in white) http://runway-webstore.com/ap/f.html?md=f04&id=MK0213200I&brc=MK020&spc=RCW&colvar=&st=0


----------



## Belle79

kester1 said:


> Been looking for a bag for a Christmas present and finally decided on this design! The problem is I have no way of showing my girlfriend without making it obvious, so I'm stuck on the colour.
> 
> Right now she's wearing jeans most days with a white winter coat and in the summer its pretty much dresses everyday. She definitely has a cute style but not too girly which is why I'm leaning more towards the neutrals.
> 
> Heading to the store to pick one up today and was just hoping for some last minute advice I guess!
> 
> To give you an idea of her style here's her main coat (in white) http://runway-webstore.com/ap/f.html?md=f04&id=MK0213200I&brc=MK020&spc=RCW&colvar=&st=0


 
Get the Luggage color! It would look gorgeous with the white coat and is perfect for summer as well


----------



## kester1

Belle79 said:


> Get the Luggage color! It would look gorgeous with the white coat and is perfect for summer as well


Was going back and forth between navy and luggage so happy to hear you say that! Thanks for the reply


----------



## jojon21

kester1 said:


> Been looking for a bag for a Christmas present and finally decided on this design! The problem is I have no way of showing my girlfriend without making it obvious, so I'm stuck on the colour.
> 
> Right now she's wearing jeans most days with a white winter coat and in the summer its pretty much dresses everyday. She definitely has a cute style but not too girly which is why I'm leaning more towards the neutrals.
> 
> Heading to the store to pick one up today and was just hoping for some last minute advice I guess!
> 
> To give you an idea of her style here's her main coat (in white) http://runway-webstore.com/ap/f.html?md=f04&id=MK0213200I&brc=MK020&spc=RCW&colvar=&st=0





Belle79 said:


> Get the Luggage color! It would look gorgeous with the white coat and is perfect for summer as well



Yes, another vote for Luggage!


----------



## Belle79

kester1 said:


> Was going back and forth between navy and luggage so happy to hear you say that! Thanks for the reply


 
Let us know what she thinks!


----------



## Ginsy

loveatfirstshop said:


> Is this the iris in large or medium? Love the color



this is iris in medium. large would be too much for me


----------



## Ginsy

designer.deals said:


> Here's the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436869
> 
> 
> Pomegranate , fuchsia , zinnia
> 
> View attachment 2436870
> 
> 
> Pomegranate , fuchsia
> 
> View attachment 2436871
> 
> 
> Fuchsia , zinnia



When are you gonna add on another selma in Iris color ? i m sure u gonna love it too


----------



## designer.deals

Ginsy said:


> When are you gonna add on another selma in Iris color ? i m sure u gonna love it too




I had it and but returned because it was defective and they didn't have same color again


----------



## crystal-d

Belle79 said:


> Which one??





 Large Selma Grommet In fuchsia/pink  I think that's the right name &#128522;


----------



## crystal-d

Belle79 said:


> Which one??




This one.....and please excuse my nine months pregnant belly ready to pop &#128522;


----------



## Belle79

crystal-d said:


> This one.....and please excuse my nine months pregnant belly ready to pop &#128522;
> View attachment 2437839


 
It looks great on you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2436922
> 
> My studded Selma's and one grommet selma


Your collection ROCKS!  I love them all.  I am MK addicted too.


----------



## houstonm2198

crystal-d said:


> This one.....and please excuse my nine months pregnant belly ready to pop &#128522;
> View attachment 2437839


It looks cute on you and I love the color.


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> Ladies , you all wanted an updated pic well here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436911


Love your collection!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Your collection ROCKS!  I love them all.  I am MK addicted too.




Thank god I'm not the only one


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> Love your collection!




Thank you so much


----------



## Shelly95

Have anyone ever receive an MK bag with different tag on it? I just bought Selma Messenger Neon Pink from this seller on Gumtree and I'm suspecting it's a fake, a very good one, I wouldn't know until I held it side by side my other Selmas! The tag said SAFFIANO where it supposed to say the style of the bag e.g SELMA, the colour said NAVY which the seller used marker to cover it up and at the yellow side of the tag MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS is in a different corner.


----------



## acm1134

Shelly95 said:


> Have anyone ever receive an MK bag with different tag on it? I just bought Selma Messenger Neon Pink from this seller on Gumtree and I'm suspecting it's a fake, a very good one, I wouldn't know until I held it side by side my other Selmas! The tag said SAFFIANO where it supposed to say the style of the bag e.g SELMA, the colour said NAVY which the seller used marker to cover it up and at the yellow side of the tag MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS is in a different corner.


you should post a couple of pictures so we can tell you if we think it's authentic or not


----------



## jelita78

crystal-d said:


> This one.....and please excuse my nine months pregnant belly ready to pop &#128522;
> View attachment 2437839




Crystal !!! 
When is the due date??!!
Take care my and am wishing u all the best my dear! 

P/s : that grommet is a beast! Now u make me wanna rock one too!!


----------



## lalunavampiria

Kindly authenticate this deal...

*http://www.metrodeal.com/deals/Metro_Manila/QWT-Trading/083006107

http://www.metrodeal.com/deals/Metro_Manila/QWT-Trading/793603135

http://www.metrodeal.com/deals/Metro_Manila/QWT-Trading/863843161
*


-opinions please... thank you


----------



## Anastasia881

My Christmas gift)))) I'm in love with Selma bag)))) it's soooo cute


----------



## crystal-d

jelita78 said:


> Crystal !!!
> When is the due date??!!
> Take care my and am wishing u all the best my dear!
> 
> P/s : that grommet is a beast! Now u make me wanna rock one too!!




Hey lady! 
My due date is 1-6-14 it's a boy  
Thanks  
Can't wait to rock that Selma


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just was curious, can you wear the selma as a crossbody?


----------



## Scooch

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just was curious, can you wear the selma as a crossbody?


I can. I am only 5' 2" so not sure if that matters but with the adjustable strap it works great! HTH


----------



## acm1134

My first Selma   I love her ! I want a Selma in every color ! Haha


----------



## acm1134

Sorry for the bad quality pic haha


----------



## CoachGirl12

Scooch said:


> I can. I am only 5' 2" so not sure if that matters but with the adjustable strap it works great! HTH


Great thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2439589
> 
> 
> My first Selma   I love her ! I want a Selma in every color ! Haha


What color is your Selma?! I love that gray!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2439589
> 
> 
> My first Selma   I love her ! I want a Selma in every color ! Haha




Selma's are so addicting I just ordered the palm green selma too


----------



## acm1134

CoachGirl12 said:


> What color is your Selma?! I love that gray!


Pearl Grey with grey studs ! I have the color block grey and black Hamilton but I ordered this one anyway because it was such a good deal. I really don't like the other colors with the gold studs I guess they just aren't my style hehe. Hopefully for my birthday the dear hubby will get me the luggage selma i've been eyeing


----------



## MDT

Has anyone seen the Selma in the new violet color? I just saw a grommet Selma in violet pop up on the Macy's website and was wondering how violet compared to iris.


----------



## MDT

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2439589
> 
> 
> My first Selma   I love her ! I want a Selma in every color ! Haha



This bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## designer.deals

MDT said:


> Has anyone seen the Selma in the new violet color? I just saw a grommet Selma in violet pop up on the Macy's website and was wondering how violet compared to iris.




That's my same question. I have the pomegranate but not sure if it's close to that or iris or none at all


----------



## its_laulau

I had been wanting to treat myself and randomly decided to go into Michael Kors with my mom today in the mall. They had the Large Selma's 50% off! There was no way I wasn't going to buy one. My Christmas/Push/Before Baby present: the Large Selma in Luggage! (Excuse the mess, we're moving and sorry for the poor lighting.)


----------



## ms.j

My first Selma and unfortunately, I had to let it go recently. It was wayyyy too big for me.
It was a good 6 months with her.

Colour is mandarin.


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2439589
> 
> 
> My first Selma   I love her ! I want a Selma in every color ! Haha


I have the same one, love it. Just got the matching wristlet!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just arrived today. Couldn't pass up the fantastic price from Bloomingdales.


----------



## joooles

My brother got me this for Christmas on sale at Nordstrom!!  Finally!







I have had poor luck with obtaining the medium crossbody Selma! I bought one from eBay a few weeks back NWOT for about $190 (I was too stupid to not wait for sales) and one of the zipper stops broke and I got a discount on it. I then sold it on eBay for less and the buyer told me she brought it to an SA and the SA said it was fake.  

Anyway, I ordered one from Bloomingdale's and there was a giant oil or some cleaning stain on it by the logo. It was hard to see at first, but definitely noticeable at certain angles. I returned it and ordered another since the store didn't carry any! The second one seemed all right, but then I noticed a seam had popped. Ugh. I like buying from Bloomingdale's because they have really good sales, so I can't justify buying it elsewhere yet. When I saw the medium crossbody on sale at Nordstrom, it was too late and sold out! 

I ordered a Rebecca Minkoff five zip mini from Bloomingdale's and noticed a scratch on the bottom and had to return that too. My friends think I'm crazy for noticing all the details and inspecting so closely, but what can I say?  I then bought another Minkoff bag and though there is a sort of scratch/ imprint or something on the saffiano, it isn't too noticeable to me, so I accepted it. 

Now I want either the Selma mini or the medium crossbody. I think I want both- the mini for going out to bars and clubs and the medium for holding more stuff and running quick errands.

TL;DR: I have bad luck with buying the medium crossbody Selma, but I have the large Selma, so yay!


----------



## golf

Mine in this xmas  large navy colour feat mandarin colour


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> Just arrived today. Couldn't pass up the fantastic price from Bloomingdales.
> View attachment 2439929


I got mine in from Bloomingdales too ! How did your's come packed ?


----------



## acm1134

golf said:


> Mine in this xmas  large navy colour feat mandarin colour


Where did you order these ?


----------



## acm1134

Here is a better picture of my newest addition ! Got her for $181.16 ! What a steal !


----------



## golf

acm1134 said:


> Where did you order these ?



All come from bloomingdale


----------



## acm1134

golf said:


> All come from bloomingdale


LOVE them both !!


----------



## Shelly95

golf said:


> All come from bloomingdale



When did you order?? I ordered MK Selma in Navy when they had the mystery discount code and two weeks later they said its backorder and they're not getting more of this bag until next year!


----------



## LouisNY

I wish you a merry Christmas!

Since today I am a proudly owner of the beautiful Selma in silver embossed lizzard! My amazing husband bought me this bag as a surprise gift and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## kaylenxo

Hello ladies. While Christmas shopping at Macy's yesterday, I ran into this Selma. I have never seen this style before. I guess it's the NS mini selma? Just thought I'd share


----------



## designer.deals

kaylenxo said:


> Hello ladies. While Christmas shopping at Macy's yesterday, I ran into this Selma. I have never seen this style before. I guess it's the NS mini selma? Just thought I'd share
> View attachment 2440654




 Is it small?


----------



## keishapie1973

kaylenxo said:


> Hello ladies. While Christmas shopping at Macy's yesterday, I ran into this Selma. I have never seen this style before. I guess it's the NS mini selma? Just thought I'd share
> View attachment 2440654



Wow. I wonder how big it is because I really like the look!!!


----------



## kaylenxo

designer.deals said:


> Is it small?







tauketula said:


> Wow. I wonder how big it is because I really like the look!!!




It's not as small as the mini, but not as big as the medium. It could be as tall as the medium, though. I should have compared them but I was in a rush haha. I'll try to get back there some time this week and do a comparison between the 3


----------



## designer.deals

kaylenxo said:


> It's not as small as the mini, but not as big as the medium. It could be as tall as the medium, though. I should have compared them but I was in a rush haha. I'll try to get back there some time this week and do a comparison between the 3




Thank you. My Macy's hasn't gotten them in nor has nordstrom I only see them online


----------



## designer.deals

$246 studded e/w selma at bloomingdales!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> Here's the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436869
> 
> 
> Pomegranate , fuchsia , zinnia
> 
> View attachment 2436870
> 
> 
> Pomegranate , fuchsia
> 
> View attachment 2436871
> 
> 
> Fuchsia , zinnia


Thanks for posting this  really love your collection.


----------



## acm1134

Do you usually keep the shoulder strap on or do you take it off ? I'm trying to decide if I want to keep it on or not


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Do you usually keep the shoulder strap on or do you take it off ? I'm trying to decide if I want to keep it on or not




I take it off when cArrying for short amount of times but when shopping or running errands I put it on in case I get tired


----------



## designer.deals

Black studded selma $246 at Bloomingdales


----------



## vhelya

Finally I can get the dark khaki large selma. Now I have 2 selma, medium and large..Love them very much


----------



## vhelya

Ooopps, the 2nd pic not uploaded..Here it is my large selma in dark khaki


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> Ooopps, the 2nd pic not uploaded..Here it is my large selma in dark khaki




Love them both!!!


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> Love them both!!!



Saw ur collections in page 113..Those are georgeous!
I'm a bit addicted to selma but I'm afraid my husband will make noise if I buy too many bags 
I still keep secret of my dark khaki large selma from him..I need to sell some of my old bags to be able to buy more selma


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> Saw ur collections in page 113..Those are georgeous!
> 
> I'm a bit addicted to selma but I'm afraid my husband will make noise if I buy too many bags
> 
> I still keep secret of my dark khaki large selma from him..I need to sell some of my old bags to be able to buy more selma




That's what I did . Sell and buy lol


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> That's what I did . Sell and buy lol




Did u sell them online?


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> Did u sell them online?




Yes on poshmark & threadflip just sold the navy selma and malachite selma because i also had the studded version


----------



## saviourface

Hello,
I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather. 
I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags? 
Any ideas? advice? help?

Thanks in advance.
-esm  

p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :


----------



## CoachGirl12

I can officially join the Selma Club!

Introducing my Studded Selma in Pearl Grey!


----------



## acm1134

CoachGirl12 said:


> I can officially join the Selma Club!
> 
> Introducing my Studded Selma in Pearl Grey!


Just got this bag as well ! So in love


----------



## Scooch

CoachGirl12 said:


> I can officially join the Selma Club!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Studded Selma in Pearl Grey!




Oh I love it! Classy and edgy at the same time!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Scooch said:


> Oh I love it! Classy and edgy at the same time!!!


I know! I'm obsessed! Thank you!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

acm1134 said:


> Just got this bag as well ! So in love


You have good taste! haha


----------



## Scooch

I've enjoyed every minute for the past three weeks with my new selma large grommet satchel! Since the lining is black I chose bright colored accessories! Love everything about this bag!!


----------



## vhelya

saviourface said:


> Hello,
> I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
> I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather.
> I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
> What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags?
> Any ideas? advice? help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -esm
> 
> p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :



Guardsman Leather Cleaner and Protector are my favorite. I didn't use any repellent because saffiano leather is originally not easy to get dirty but I used those 2 to clean all my leather bags and wallet periodically. The cleaner is amazing, the best one I've ever used without damaging the structure of the leather and the protector make my wallets and bags became shiny like new ..But please rub it gently in circular motion.
I used it for my Prada Saffiano wallet and bag as well. But don't over do it, I read some info overdo cleaning is also not good, just do it every 3 months will be good already


----------



## jhystle22

Here's one..


----------



## jhystle22

And another one...


----------



## vhelya

jhystle22 said:


> And another one...



So pretty 
The other one same with mine


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> Just got this bag as well ! So in love



Just a heads up, the matching wristlet is on sale at Bloomingdales!


----------



## vhelya

Scooch said:


> I've enjoyed every minute for the past three weeks with my new selma large grommet satchel! Since the lining is black I chose bright colored accessories! Love everything about this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443976



Lovely


----------



## Lisa2007

jhystle22 said:


> And another one...



Beautiful....enjoy your bags....


----------



## Euromutt86

My first selma! Needed to start small for going out nights! Pearl Gray!


----------



## AirJewels

Where did ladies find your pearl grey studded Selma's?  I didn't know they made them in that color and now I'm thinking I need one!


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> Where did ladies find your pearl grey studded Selma's?  I didn't know they made them in that color and now I'm thinking I need one!




Bought mine at belk.com but saw them at bloomingdales too


----------



## Swtshan7

I was in the Atlantic city michael kors today and got a studded selma north south for 50% off so instead of 428 it was 214! I had to get it ......I've been wanting a selma. I think the color bigot is coffee brown but not sure.


----------



## CoachGirl12

AirJewels said:


> Where did ladies find your pearl grey studded Selma's?  I didn't know they made them in that color and now I'm thinking I need one!


I didn't know they did either! I bought mine off of eBay.


----------



## acm1134

AirJewels said:


> Where did ladies find your pearl grey studded Selma's?  I didn't know they made them in that color and now I'm thinking I need one!


I bought mine off Bloomingdale's website when they had them on sale ! They have them listed but I think they are sold out currently


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just curious... do any of you ladies pre-treat your selma or do you just wipe it with a damp cloth to clean it?


----------



## Scooch

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just curious... do any of you ladies pre-treat your selma or do you just wipe it with a damp cloth to clean it?




I've had mine for 3 weeks now, never treated it, had wine spilled on it, coffee and some jelly donut from my niece's little sticky fingers and everything came off with a hand wipe! Another reason why I love this bag!!! No worries!


----------



## acm1134

Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?


Definitely silver!


----------



## saviourface

Here it is! My Christmas gift from my boyfriend. My saffiano leather MK Medium Selma Messenger in Optic White and my MK Jet Set Saffiano Travel coin purse in black. I thought white on white was too much! So I picked 2 different colors.. same material. 

I wanted to make sure I shared my experience because it was really hard to find anything on here or on the web regarding saffiano leather. It was also very hard to find any reviews or pictures of this purse in this color.

I am extremely in love with it. Yesterday was my first day wearing out on a date with my boyfriend! This purse is the perfect size! It's pretty roomy! It fits the basics, my phone, keys, make up bag, wallet and still had room for more! For maybe a year now I have not been a fan of bigger purses....So the is a perfect size for someone who is trying to go smaller but no tiny ( :

This picture shows both the purse and coin purse after I treated them with the Meltonian Rain and Stain repellent clear spray. I really recommend it!you spray the whole thing...wait 30 mins and repeat. It truly is clear. 

Can't wait to wear it again on friday ( :
This will not be my everday purse ) : I wish it was but it would be too much stress to keep it pefectly white. 
My next purse will be the MK Sloan Quilted in Black ( :


----------



## Scooch

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?




Silver!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Gold hardware!!


----------



## sambalsotong

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?



Silver!  (:


----------



## amethyst25

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?



Black w/ Gold all the way


----------



## CoachGirl12

Scooch said:


> I've had mine for 3 weeks now, never treated it, had wine spilled on it, coffee and some jelly donut from my niece's little sticky fingers and everything came off with a hand wipe! Another reason why I love this bag!!! No worries!


Nice! Sounds like my bag is a keeper then!


----------



## jclaybo

Just brought my Selma today!! Reveal in a few


----------



## designer.deals

jclaybo said:


> Just brought my Selma today!! Reveal in a few




I wanna see &#128513;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with Black Selmas ! Which do you like better, black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware ?


GOLD hardwear


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just curious... do any of you ladies pre-treat your selma or do you just wipe it with a damp cloth to clean it?


I treated my saffiano bags with MK Rain and Stain.  So far so good.  MK stores also advised to use it on my saffiano bags especially in a light color.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

CoachGirl12 said:


> I can officially join the Selma Club!
> 
> Introducing my Studded Selma in Pearl Grey!


OMG this bag looks amazing!!! LUCKY GIRL


----------



## linhvu.regis

Hi ladies! Has any of you had experience with the website designerhandbagsrescue.com? I found what I think is a pretty good deal on the Selma (link below), but can't find any reviews for the website. They claim to be selling authentic bags, but who doesn't?

http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...op-zip-satchel-michael-kors-handbags-on-sale/


----------



## Piarpreet

linhvu.regis said:


> Hi ladies! Has any of you had experience with the website designerhandbagsrescue.com? I found what I think is a pretty good deal on the Selma (link below), but can't find any reviews for the website. They claim to be selling authentic bags, but who doesn't?
> 
> http://www.designerhandbagsrescue.c...op-zip-satchel-michael-kors-handbags-on-sale/




 Sorry to say but doesnt look great. Even just the name of the website sounds shady. I know we love getting a good deal but I prefer paying some more from an authorized retailer or even ebay with good pictures and the amazing authenticators here.


----------



## designer.deals

W
	

		
			
		

		
	




Which one to keep ? 
Black studded selma or plain studded selma ? 
Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I would keep the plain one. The studs don't go with everything and i'm personally not a fan of the studded MK bags.


----------



## designer.deals

Hollywood Hills said:


> I would keep the plain one. The studs don't go with everything and i'm personally not a fan of the studded MK bags.




I'm so torn between both. Plain because looks classy and studds because adds chic look


----------



## kaylenxo

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305




I would personally keep the plain one. The studded selma is nice, but you'll get more wear out of the plain one. Hope that helps!


----------



## designer.deals

kaylenxo said:


> I would personally keep the plain one. The studded selma is nice, but you'll get more wear out of the plain one. Hope that helps!




Is it possible to keep both and not feel guilty lol


----------



## AirJewels

I would keep the studded.  Cheaper always wins!


----------



## amethyst25

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305



Depends.. would you still wear the studded one once studs go out of style? Plain black is timeless, so I would keep that.


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> Depends.. would you still wear the studded one once studs go out of style? Plain black is timeless, so I would keep that.




I love studs  and I think I would but same time if I need a more professional bag u could use the plain . So indecisive


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> I would keep the studded.  Cheaper always wins!




Your right lol


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

So I have been out of the loop with the MK bags for a little bit because I was covering some LV's. But anyways I was introduced to the Selma because a friend of mine wanted the sapphire and black one for Christmas and I helped her husband locate it. It was a nice bag but nothing I looked twice at.

That is... Until during my hunt for her bag I came across this one, and luckily Santa got the hint! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Belle79

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305


 
Keep the plain - it will be timeless!


----------



## designer.deals

Belle79 said:


> Keep the plain - it will be timeless!




I'm being tempted to keep both


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone happens to have the medium Selma bag in black with no studs or design? I had been searching them for a while and the only one I seen were the medium selma with studs or the colorblock ones? 
I actually have the large one but it seems too big and heavy for me and my sister have the smaller one but it's doesn't have the handles.


----------



## Ginsy

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305



I will keep the plain selma and then get a messenger in studded style


----------



## Ginsy

My Lovely Selma bag ~ 












My next purchase of MK , a studded selma medium messenger


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305



So lovely..Can't keep both?
If really have to choose, I would personally sell the bag which can be sold at higher price and give more profit


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> So lovely..Can't keep both?
> 
> If really have to choose, I would personally sell the bag which can be sold at higher price and give more profit




I'm trying to sell the plain one but if it doesn't sell I'm keeping


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> I'm trying to sell the plain one but if it doesn't sell I'm keeping



Gosh, if I had to pick, I'd pick the studded one. What site are you selling on?


----------



## crystal-d

Here's mine &#128149;


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> Gosh, if I had to pick, I'd pick the studded one. What site are you selling on?




Poshmark & threadflip


----------



## designer.deals

crystal-d said:


> Here's mine &#128149;
> View attachment 2449243




Beautiful


----------



## sb1212

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone happens to have the medium Selma bag in black with no studs or design? I had been searching them for a while and the only one I seen were the medium selma with studs or the colorblock ones?
> 
> I actually have the large one but it seems too big and heavy for me and my sister have the smaller one but it's doesn't have the handles.




Yes I have the plain blk medium satchel


----------



## designer.deals

Look what came in the mail today. Palm studded selma. Keep or return?


----------



## Chrissie82

Keep! It is beautiful. I love the selma the most with studs.
I have a studded in dark dune. And want to buy a pop of color before spring.


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448290
> 
> 
> Which one to keep ?
> Black studded selma or plain studded selma ?
> Black studded I got for $246 & plain $305



I soo love the selma with studs. Love my studded dark dune. 
If you can keep both, then both


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Keep! It is beautiful. I love the selma the most with studs.
> 
> I have a studded in dark dune. And want to buy a pop of color before spring.




Studs are my weakness


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> I soo love the selma with studs. Love my studded dark dune.
> 
> If you can keep both, then both




I wanted the dark dune with studs but same size as these Selma's


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> I wanted the dark dune with studs but same size as these Selma's



Are yours large or medium? Cant really tell in the pics.


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Are yours large or medium? Cant really tell in the pics.




The large e/w satchel. I beeline the one you have is the large n/s or how some people call it xl


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> The large e/w satchel. I beeline the one you have is the large n/s or how some people call it xl



No I also have the normal large.
Will a pic in a sec


----------



## Chrissie82

Here it is. With my small miranda.


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2449900
> 
> 
> Look what came in the mail today. Palm studded selma. Keep or return?



Oh my, that is georgeous..I personally do not like green but why that bag looks stunning in my eyes


----------



## vhelya

Chrissie82 said:


> Here it is. With my small miranda.



Oh gosh, I'm so tempted to buy another selma with studs..


----------



## LeilaT

hey sis! im so excited my hubby just bought me a new selma jewel trim its sooo nice!! we saw it at That Brand boutique in zsquare mall, we just finished eating dinner at mann hann there and saw their store. also, sobrang mura compared to the actual mk stores sa shangrila and ung owner foreigner din lahat their items authentic talaga tska imported. my hubby paid only 18k pero ung 0% interest is 20kso we decided to pay cash instead. last week when we went to shangrila, we saw the same exact bag per they are selling it at 35k!!! sobrang rip off, we just left and sighed.. but anyway i just had to let it out so excited, and happy new year to u all


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Here it is. With my small miranda.




Omg where did you find it? I've wanted that one so much


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> Oh my, that is georgeous..I personally do not like green but why that bag looks stunning in my eyes




I love it


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Studs are my weakness



Mine too, both in purses and men !


----------



## die_daniele




----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> Omg where did you find it? I've wanted that one so much



Online store in the netherlands


----------



## Chrissie82

die_daniele said:


> View attachment 2451144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451145
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451146
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451147



Love them! I also have LV. But started to love mk items. The Selma for sure!


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Online store in the netherlands




What's the website? It's authentic right?


----------



## designer.deals

die_daniele said:


> View attachment 2451144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451145
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451146
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451147




Lovely!!


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> What's the website? It's authentic right?



Yes ofcourse!.most stores from the netherlands are on that site.
www.winkelstraat.nl  Dont know if they ship outside the netherlands. Good luck!


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Yes ofcourse!.most stores from the netherlands are on that site.
> www.winkelstraat.nl  Dont know if they ship outside the netherlands. Good luck!




Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> Yes ofcourse!.most stores from the netherlands are on that site.
> www.winkelstraat.nl  Dont know if they ship outside the netherlands. Good luck!




 Only thing it's foreign language and I don't understand


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> Only thing it's foreign language and I don't understand



I will look up the emailaddress for ou directly from te store that has this selma. I will sent a private message. First dinner


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> I will look up the emailaddress for ou directly from te store that has this selma. I will sent a private message. First dinner




Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

Palm studded selma &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## nataliebx

Hello everyone! I'm new and this is my first ever post...I am incredibly excited because my new Selma arrived today! Large in powder blue. 

Haven't seen it yet as it has been delivered to my partners whilst I was at work..eeee! 

I had a nightmare tracking it down though. From UK and they were sold out in Harvey Nichols, selfridges, harrods and john lewis! I tried my luck though by calling JL customer services and found the only powder blue left in their UK stores! Yay! I will post some pictures later.

Anyone else got the powder blue? I've seen a couple of studded but couldn't track one down here


----------



## angel4Love

Oh man I really want a medium Selma with Studs- Any color suggestions ladies? I only have the large in Cadet but the medium size is like a craving. I need to have it.  I need help


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Oh man I really want a medium Selma with Studs- Any color suggestions ladies? I only have the large in Cadet but the medium size is like a craving. I need to have it.  I need help




The dark dune is nice or the navy


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> The dark dune is nice or the navy





I saw the dark dune yesterday at the MK boutique but without the studs. I'm also considering the Dark Khaki- I personally love the colow. My sister already tells me I'm crazy for wanting another Selma. LOL..I bought the Stanthorpe in Luggage yesterday. It's a great bag but I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> I saw the dark dune yesterday at the MK boutique but without the studs. I'm also considering the Dark Khaki- I personally love the colow. My sister already tells me I'm crazy for wanting another Selma. LOL..I bought the Stanthorpe in Luggage yesterday. It's a great bag but I'm not too sure about it.




I want the dark dune with studs but e/w large size but it's only sold foreign countries  the dark khaki is really nice. I have it. Oh no I'm the crazy one I have prob like 15-18 Selma's


----------



## daintdoll

So, I never really paid much attention to Selma but I have seen the light!  The problem is, the one I want is no longer sold...I am lusting after the large color block optic white/black. I can't even find it on eBay! Do you think it will come back?  How old is this one anyway???


----------



## designer.deals

daintdoll said:


> So, I never really paid much attention to Selma but I have seen the light!  The problem is, the one I want is no longer sold...I am lusting after the large color block optic white/black. I can't even find it on eBay! Do you think it will come back?  How old is this one anyway???




It was a spring/summer collection 2013. It may but who knows


----------



## radiogirl

I just ordered the Selma - Large Snake Embossed Leather Satchel in the blue denim.  I have never seen this bag in person, but Nordstroms had it for 50% off so I had to have it.
*
*


----------



## vhelya

nataliebx said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new and this is my first ever post...I am incredibly excited because my new Selma arrived today! Large in powder blue.
> 
> Haven't seen it yet as it has been delivered to my partners whilst I was at work..eeee!
> 
> I had a nightmare tracking it down though. From UK and they were sold out in Harvey Nichols, selfridges, harrods and john lewis! I tried my luck though by calling JL customer services and found the only powder blue left in their UK stores! Yay! I will post some pictures later.
> 
> Anyone else got the powder blue? I've seen a couple of studded but couldn't track one down here




I have the Medium Selma Satchel Jewel Trim 
One of my favorite


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> I want the dark dune with studs but e/w large size but it's only sold foreign countries  the dark khaki is really nice. I have it. Oh no I'm the crazy one I have prob like 15-18 Selma's



I love all your selma and always feel tempted to buy more. Oh my, I want the red color selma like crazy now but I just bought the dark khaki, really in dilemma &#128561;


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> I love all your selma and always feel tempted to buy more. Oh my, I want the red color selma like crazy now but I just bought the dark khaki, really in dilemma &#128561;




I got the grommet red selma


----------



## MzPhuong

I love the studded selmas and didnt hop on the bandwagon when it was so easy to find online and in stores!! Now I just got off the live mk chat and they said all studded selmas are discontinued ... I called my local dept and mk stores even 3 hours away didnt have any studded large satchels or medium messengers available...now does anyone know  any online retailers ? Im looking for the pearl grey studded satchel or black or red messenger like the previous member posted. Tia


----------



## sb1212

MzPhuong said:


> I love the studded selmas and didnt hop on the bandwagon when it was so easy to find online and in stores!! Now I just got off the live mk chat and they said all studded selmas are discontinued ... I called my local dept and mk stores even 3 hours away didnt have any studded large satchels or medium messengers available...now does anyone know  any online retailers ? Im looking for the pearl grey studded satchel or black or red messenger like the previous member posted. Tia




Try macys and zappos


----------



## designer.deals

MzPhuong said:


> I love the studded selmas and didnt hop on the bandwagon when it was so easy to find online and in stores!! Now I just got off the live mk chat and they said all studded selmas are discontinued ... I called my local dept and mk stores even 3 hours away didnt have any studded large satchels or medium messengers available...now does anyone know  any online retailers ? Im looking for the pearl grey studded satchel or black or red messenger like the previous member posted. Tia




You can try poshmark I've seen a couple for sale and below retail or try eBay


----------



## jjmoon

Hello everyone! I hope I'm in the right tread. &#128513; I need help.....
I'm planning to purchase large Selma in a few days but I'm having a hard time deciding on color. I like black and luggage but I also like navy as well. I want this bag to goes with everything I  wear and can be use all year round and I thought black would be the best choice. I'm really not sure.....if you have one what color did you pick and why?
Thanks!


----------



## jjmoon

L


----------



## jjmoon

MzPhuong said:


> I love the studded selmas and didnt hop on the bandwagon when it was so easy to find online and in stores!! Now I just got off the live mk chat and they said all studded selmas are discontinued ... I called my local dept and mk stores even 3 hours away didnt have any studded large satchels or medium messengers available...now does anyone know  any online retailers ? Im looking for the pearl grey studded satchel or black or red messenger like the previous member posted. Tia




Try Dillard's


----------



## acm1134

jjmoon said:


> Hello everyone! I hope I'm in the right tread. &#128513; I need help.....
> I'm planning to purchase large Selma in a few days but I'm having a hard time deciding on color. I like black and luggage but I also like navy as well. I want this bag to goes with everything I  wear and can be use all year round and I thought black would be the best choice. I'm really not sure.....if you have one what color did you pick and why?
> Thanks!


I love all of those colors ! I am about to buy the luggage Selma because I have the color block black and grey Hamilton. So if I were you, I would pick the color bag that you don't have already !


----------



## jjmoon

acm1134 said:


> I love all of those colors ! I am about to buy the luggage Selma because I have the color block black and grey Hamilton. So if I were you, I would pick the color bag that you don't have already !




Thank you for the replied. I wish I could buy them all &#128516; I'll probably buy the black. I don't think I have a good black bag.


----------



## AirJewels

jjmoon said:


> Thank you for the replied. I wish I could buy them all &#128516; I'll probably buy the black. I don't think I have a good black bag.


Whenever I buy a new bag and I have to choose between black and some other color I always choose the other color because I figure there will always be another black bag.  And what ends up happening is I never have a good black bag to wear!


----------



## jjmoon

AirJewels said:


> Whenever I buy a new bag and I have to choose between black and some other color I always choose the other color because I figure there will always be another black bag.  And what ends up happening is I never have a good black bag to wear!




That's what I did too! But I love the luggage color the more I look at it. But I already have 3-4 bag in tan or brown. I think black is timeless and very sophisticated and classy. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## plumaplomb

jjmoon said:


> Hello everyone! I hope I'm in the right tread. &#55357;&#56833; I need help.....
> I'm planning to purchase large Selma in a few days but I'm having a hard time deciding on color. I like black and luggage but I also like navy as well. I want this bag to goes with everything I  wear and can be use all year round and I thought black would be the best choice. I'm really not sure.....if you have one what color did you pick and why?
> Thanks!


 
I would go with navy.  I rarely see navy bags and when I do, it seems so unique and still classic.  Navy can go from summer to winter depending on what you're wearing.

Luggage is cute, too, but I'd rather have that color in a "smooshier" leather.  The saffiano leather is crisp and deserves a crisp color!  HTH


----------



## nataliebx

Here she is 



Bad lighting unfortunately so it doesn't really look powder blue....but I LOVE her eeee!


----------



## Christa72720

sb1212 said:


> Try macys and zappos


There are a lot of them on eBay.


----------



## Christa72720

MzPhuong said:


> I love the studded selmas and didnt hop on the bandwagon when it was so easy to find online and in stores!! Now I just got off the live mk chat and they said all studded selmas are discontinued ... I called my local dept and mk stores even 3 hours away didnt have any studded large satchels or medium messengers available...now does anyone know  any online retailers ? Im looking for the pearl grey studded satchel or black or red messenger like the previous member posted. Tia


There are a lot on Ebay.


----------



## vhelya

nataliebx said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 2454040
> 
> 
> Bad lighting unfortunately so it doesn't really look powder blue....but I LOVE her eeee!



Powder blue color can look different in different lighting but I love it so much in real


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> I got the grommet red selma



Can post the pic? I'd love to see it


----------



## daintdoll

designer.deals said:


> It was a spring/summer collection 2013. It may but who knows



Oh, man! I am way late! I am hoping that some more interesting colors will come out for the spring at least!


----------



## MzPhuong

Thanks!! Im looking on Ebay right now


----------



## melissatrv

daintdoll said:


> Oh, man! I am way late! I am hoping that some more interesting colors will come out for the spring at least!


 
I am bored of the same colors and looking forward to some new mediums hopefully


----------



## designer.deals

daintdoll said:


> Oh, man! I am way late! I am hoping that some more interesting colors will come out for the spring at least!




I'm sure he will some! Like the pink &black selma


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> can post the pic? I'd love to see it :d


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> I am bored of the same colors and looking forward to some new mediums hopefully




I want an orange or yellow color again or color blocks


----------



## cgj

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2454577
> View attachment 2454579


Oh wow your red Selma is just beautiful!


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> Oh wow your red Selma is just beautiful!




Thank you! I haven't even worn it yet &#128513;


----------



## vhelya

cgj said:


> Oh wow your red Selma is just beautiful!





designer.deals said:


> Thank you! I haven't even worn it yet &#128513;



It's not only beautiful..It's very beautiful and georgeous 
The actual color is much nicer compared to the color in MK pics..I will really consider to buy the red color selma.. Thanks a lot for posting the pic, the color is really pretty


----------



## tazfrk

My lovely and very hard to find baby pink selma with grommets, ta daaaaa and my little black dress bag, ahhhhhh so nice to be off purse ban.


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> It's not only beautiful..It's very beautiful and georgeous
> 
> The actual color is much nicer compared to the color in MK pics..I will really consider to buy the red color selma.. Thanks a lot for posting the pic, the color is really pretty




I tried posting a good picture but lightening sucks


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> I tried posting a good picture but lightening sucks



It's fine 
The first pic looks nice..I can imagine the actual color though
I bet I will straight away fall in love when I see the actual one


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2454577
> View attachment 2454579



Wow, it's beautiful. I love the grommet Selma.......


----------



## keishapie1973

tazfrk said:


> My lovely and very hard to find baby pink selma with grommets, ta daaaaa and my little black dress bag, ahhhhhh so nice to be off purse ban.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tazfrk

tauketula said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Wow, it's beautiful. I love the grommet Selma.......




Thank you! Need the perfect occasion to use it


----------



## jjmoon

plumaplomb said:


> I would go with navy.  I rarely see navy bags and when I do, it seems so unique and still classic.  Navy can go from summer to winter depending on what you're wearing.
> 
> Luggage is cute, too, but I'd rather have that color in a "smooshier" leather.  The saffiano leather is crisp and deserves a crisp color!  HTH




Just ordered a navy color last night. Should be here by tomorrow from Zappos. I agreed of what you said. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## houstonm2198

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2455548


Pretty!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## myluvofbags

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2455548


Bag twins!  Don't you love how roomy it is and structured.


----------



## jjmoon

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2455548




Love it!! I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!!! &#128525;


----------



## Cherry1

Yes! Love it & yes it's very spacious


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## designer.deals

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2455548




Beauty especially with the scarf ?


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

myluvofbags said:


> Bag twins!  Don't you love how roomy it is and structured.


Do they still sell these? A few weeks ago they were half off in the MK store but went two days ago and they didn't have any out !


----------



## Cherry1

Yes, Macy's online has it in the Luggage & Belk's online has it in all colors @ the original price.


----------



## AirJewels

michaelkors.com also currently has them in 4 different colors at 50% off.


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

myluvofbags said:


> Bag twins!  Don't you love how roomy it is and structured.




I have been looking at this bag in mandarin. Do you have any issues getting into the pockets in the side?  I really want this bag, but I don't want to have to fight anytime I want something out of her


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> Do they still sell these? A few weeks ago they were half off in the MK store but went two days ago and they didn't have any out !


I picked it at the half price deal in Vegas.  My local boutique had it half off but in limited colors but that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## myluvofbags

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have been looking at this bag in mandarin. Do you have any issues getting into the pockets in the side?  I really want this bag, but I don't want to have to fight anytime I want something out of her




I would love to see this in Mandarin!  I don't use the side pockets as this bag is really structured, it is a little bit difficult to use.  But the inside is super roomy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

myluvofbags said:


> I would love to see this in Mandarin!  I don't use the side pockets as this bag is really structured, it is a little bit difficult to use.  But the inside is super roomy!




I was thinking the same thing about the pockets. That's why I'm thinking I will get the large top zip grommet Selma instead. I really wanted the Hamilton, but I'm thinking it will be WAAAAY too big


----------



## iceNY

Just got my 2 Selma from Neiman!!!! 
I got 1 vanilla and 1 luggage. The Vanilla is GORGEOUS but it has a slight discoloration on the lower front right  I'm thinking of exchanging it if they have it in store (I'm very particular/peculiar/borderline ana1 ) when it comes to picking the perfect piece. Plus, given the color, I'm afraid I will get it dirty soon 

The luggage is pretty but I already have 2 Coach peyton convertible tote AND cora dome so I don't think I need another brown bag. Will probably exchange it to another color (hopefully they'll get the black patent one).

So happy though


----------



## San1405

Any love for the Mini Selma?

I have one in the optic white and I just ADORE how chic it looks. It can dressed up and down and look so business-chic! I am absolutely gushing over it. I love using it but am so afraid I will get a smudge or something on it. 

Just thought I'd gush about my Christmas gift with fellow Selma lovers


----------



## gatorgirl07

myluvofbags said:


> I would love to see this in Mandarin!




Ask, and you shall receive.


----------



## myluvofbags

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ask, and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456573
> View attachment 2456575
> View attachment 2456576


Wow that is gorgeous!  Would be a nice pop of color for spring.


----------



## iceNY

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ask, and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456573
> View attachment 2456575
> View attachment 2456576


Ohh that is so pretty


----------



## jjmoon

Here she is!!!!!





I have been waiting for this baby all day!! But there are slightly unnoticeable flaws in the back of the bag that no body can see but I know it's there and it kinda bother me :/ The bottom left corner of the bag about an inch long it doesn't have the same shine as the rest of the bag. Also at the bottom right as well 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can you guys see that? I don't know should I try to get another bag and send this one back. The question is....is it worth all that trouble that I have to go through?? Hmmm.......
Also I purchased this bag from Zappos at full price.


----------



## sb1212

jjmoon said:


> Here she is!!!!!
> View attachment 2457029
> View attachment 2457029
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for this baby all day!! But there are slightly unnoticeable flaws in the back of the bag that no body can see but I know it's there and it kinda bother me :/ The bottom left corner of the bag about an inch long it doesn't have the same shine as the rest of the bag. Also at the bottom right as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457023
> View attachment 2457027
> 
> Can you guys see that? I don't know should I try to get another bag and send this one back. The question is....is it worth all that trouble that I have to go through?? Hmmm.......
> Also I purchased this bag from Zappos at full price.




I would exchange it because I would know its there and it would bother me.  Call zappos and tell them about the bag and they are pretty good about sending out a new one to you.  I never had a bad experience with zappos customer service


----------



## jjmoon

sb1212 said:


> I would exchange it because I would know its there and it would bother me.  Call zappos and tell them about the bag and they are pretty good about sending out a new one to you.  I never had a bad experience with zappos customer service




Thanks! I called and they'll send me another one that will be here by Monday. I guess I should wait until my new one arrived to compare them side by side before I return it.


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=jjmoon;25993244]Thanks! I called and they'll send me another one that will be here by Monday. I guess I should wait until my new one arrived to compare them side by side before I return it.[/QUOTE]

Yes I would wait til the other one arrives before sending back the one u just got.


----------



## fatfattie

Ginsy said:


> My Lovely Selma bag ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next purchase of MK , a studded selma medium messenger



The red studded selma is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl0047

Finally arrived! I am loving it.


----------



## sb1212

shopgirl0047 said:


> View attachment 2457973
> 
> 
> Finally arrived! I am loving it.




Congrats on your new bag!!!  I seen that you were on the thread about me not liking the speedy B.   Let me know what you think of the selma!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up the dark slate Selma in python print today at Macys.  My price $ 159!  I could not pass up that good deal.  I love this leather and the contrast in the coloring in this bag with silver hard wear.  So glad I waited till after Christmas.


----------



## myluvofbags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the dark slate Selma in python print today at Macys.  My price $ 159!  I could not pass up that good deal.  I love this leather and the contrast in the coloring in this bag with silver hard wear.  So glad I waited till after Christmas.


Beautiful, love the print.   Congrats!


----------



## vhelya

shopgirl0047 said:


> View attachment 2457973
> 
> 
> Finally arrived! I am loving it.



So pretty


----------



## vhelya

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the dark slate Selma in python print today at Macys.  My price $ 159!  I could not pass up that good deal.  I love this leather and the contrast in the coloring in this bag with silver hard wear.  So glad I waited till after Christmas.



It's truly good deal..Congrats


----------



## Ginsy

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the dark slate Selma in python print today at Macys.  My price $ 159!  I could not pass up that good deal.  I love this leather and the contrast in the coloring in this bag with silver hard wear.  So glad I waited till after Christmas.



good deal.. nice print and lovely bag


----------



## kies89

which one is prettier, navy or black??


----------



## sb1212

kies89 said:


> which one is prettier, navy or black??




I like the black


----------



## jjmoon

kies89 said:


> which one is prettier, navy or black??




I have a navy one and I think I love it more than black. Navy is a neutral color and it goes with everything!


----------



## kies89

ive been trying to buy this bag for my girlfriend's birthday and i cant decide what color to get lol it has been almost 3 days.. everything just looks so good but i guess im going to stick to the basics navy or black.. hope they go well with everything! also can you guys share some tips where i can get them cheaper?


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies should I buy the black/ sapphire selma .??give me options I can get it for $220


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> Ladies should I buy the black/ sapphire selma .??give me options I can get it for $220



Woow..Is it the sapphire with black color at the wing and handle or it's full sapphire color? I'd like to choose sapphire as it is more unique color


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> Woow..Is it the sapphire with black color at the wing and handle or it's full sapphire color? I'd like to choose sapphire as it is more unique color




The one with the black handles and wings


----------



## amethyst25

kies89 said:


> which one is prettier, navy or black??



Black - looks classier and more timeless and goes better with the gold hardware IMO. I think Navy looks kinda "denim" to me in certain lighting, but navy matches with more outfits (unless you wear a lot of shades of black/gray)


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Ladies should I buy the black/ sapphire selma .??give me options I can get it for $220




I like the blk/sapphire selma


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I like the blk/sapphire selma




 Had it but returned it but now I'm on the verge of getting it or not


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Had it but returned it but now I'm on the verge of getting it or not




What made u return the first time


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Ladies should I buy the black/ sapphire selma .??give me options I can get it for $220




This color combo is one of the ones I am looking at. Where did you find it for $220?  If you don't care to tell me


----------



## kaylenxo

designer.deals said:


> Ladies should I buy the black/ sapphire selma .??give me options I can get it for $220




Yes you should!! I love mine. I also have the luggage, but the black/sapphire has a nice edge to it. I get compliments all the time &#128522;


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> What made u return the first time




Because I got the lugguage lol


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> This color combo is one of the ones I am looking at. Where did you find it for $220?  If you don't care to tell me




Poshmark


----------



## Coni in OK

Help!   THis is my first time posting.   I have a BEAUTIFUL Michael Kors Red Python Gold Hamilton Lock and Chain bag.   Unfortunately my grandaughter was playing witht he lock and now it is gone!   I love this bag and want to find a Gold Hamilton replacement lock.   Where should I try to find one?


----------



## Christa72720

kies89 said:


> ive been trying to buy this bag for my girlfriend's birthday and i cant decide what color to get lol it has been almost 3 days.. everything just looks so good but i guess im going to stick to the basics navy or black.. hope they go well with everything! also can you guys share some tips where i can get them cheaper?


Belks, Macy's, Bloomingdales,Carson's. They have frequent sales.


----------



## Christa72720

Coni in OK said:


> Help!   THis is my first time posting.   I have a BEAUTIFUL Michael Kors Red Python Gold Hamilton Lock and Chain bag.   Unfortunately my grandaughter was playing witht he lock and now it is gone!   I love this bag and want to find a Gold Hamilton replacement lock.   Where should I try to find one?


I have seen them on eBay.


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have experience with the Jewel Selma ? Are the jewels really held on tight ? I am worried they will fall off!


----------



## krissy8

kies89 said:


> which one is prettier, navy or black??


I tried both the navy and black bags in store and ended up purchasing the black one because it looked classier and will go with everything


----------



## designer.deals

Coni in OK said:


> Help!   THis is my first time posting.   I have a BEAUTIFUL Michael Kors Red Python Gold Hamilton Lock and Chain bag.   Unfortunately my grandaughter was playing witht he lock and now it is gone!   I love this bag and want to find a Gold Hamilton replacement lock.   Where should I try to find one?




Try giving MK store a call and ask them


----------



## Shopaholic1634

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the dark slate Selma in python print today at Macys.  My price $ 159!  I could not pass up that good deal.  I love this leather and the contrast in the coloring in this bag with silver hard wear.  So glad I waited till after Christmas.



Oh my gosh, it is beyond beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## designer.deals

kaylenxo said:


> Yes you should!! I love mine. I also have the luggage, but the black/sapphire has a nice edge to it. I get compliments all the time &#128522;




I may just give in


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> I may just give in




If you do give in post a reveal


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> If you do give in post a reveal




Sure will!


----------



## kies89

Is poshmark legit? Never tried it but looking to get some selma there.


----------



## designer.deals

kies89 said:


> Is poshmark legit? Never tried it but looking to get some selma there.




It's where people sell their handbags or people resell them. I've gotten a few things real cheap and in pristine condition


----------



## kies89

Thanks! I was looking for selma black but all the websites or retail stores have them 358+tax.. i tried belk or some websites with coupon code but none worked for selma.. i guess poshmark can be my last option.. 
Thabks for ur reply


----------



## designer.deals

kies89 said:


> Thanks! I was looking for selma black but all the websites or retail stores have them 358+tax.. i tried belk or some websites with coupon code but none worked for selma.. i guess poshmark can be my last option..
> Thabks for ur reply




I'm selling a couple of mine on there .


----------



## kies89

designer.deals said:


> I'm selling a couple of mine on there .



How can i find ur listing?
Only interested in selma large black bnwt


----------



## designer.deals

kies89 said:


> How can i find ur listing?
> 
> Only interested in selma large black bnwt




Look for search write selma or mkdeals123 and that's my page


----------



## gatorgirl07

kies89 said:


> Is poshmark legit? Never tried it but looking to get some selma there.



You have to be careful and have whatever you are interested in authenticated.  I bought a MK bag when they first started out, that turned out to be a counterfeit


----------



## kies89

gatorgirl07 said:


> You have to be careful and have whatever you are interested in authenticated.  I bought a MK bag when they first started out, that turned out to be a counterfeit





yeah.. i decide to just buy Black Selma from bloomingdales

and it costs me 350 including tax and i hope this was the best deal!


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Jewel Selma ? Are the jewels really held on tight ? I am worried they will fall off!



I have the jewel selma..No worries about fall off, so far I have no problem using it. It's so lovely


----------



## kies89

by the way, anyone ever used the GIFT BOX option from bloomingdales?

does it look nice?


----------



## designer.deals

kies89 said:


> by the way, anyone ever used the GIFT BOX option from bloomingdales?
> 
> 
> 
> does it look nice?




No I haven't but would like to see how it looks


----------



## SeaMonster

Hello 

I recently acquired a mini selma in optic white and I love it! BUT the colour is super delicate, I was wondering if any of you have any recommendations as to how to keep it looking white forever ? 

Any help is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## vhelya

kies89 said:


> by the way, anyone ever used the GIFT BOX option from bloomingdales?
> 
> does it look nice?



Never purchase from Bloomingdales but ever bought it from Macys..This is how the gift box looks like from Macys.. I tied the ribbon so it will looks like a rose
Got Macys symbol but it's in red and same color like the box this can't really see it


----------



## Squeaky00

How much did you get the stanthorpe for? And what store?


----------



## Squeaky00

angel4Love said:


> I saw the dark dune yesterday at the MK boutique but without the studs. I'm also considering the Dark Khaki- I personally love the colow. My sister already tells me I'm crazy for wanting another Selma. LOL..I bought the Stanthorpe in Luggage yesterday. It's a great bag but I'm not too sure about it.




How much did you get the stanthorpe for and where?


----------



## jjmoon

Squeaky00 said:


> How much did you get the stanthorpe for and where?




Yes! the color are similar. What about the gray or luggage color? Those are real nice. Or even bright colors it would be nice for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Piarpreet

SeaMonster said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently acquired a mini selma in optic white and I love it! BUT the colour is super delicate, I was wondering if any of you have any recommendations as to how to keep it looking white forever ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, Thanks!




You can try your best but it wont be perfect white forever. Its something to keep in mind when you buy a white anything, including a bag (and even more so with a crossbody bag)

In my experience, keeping in dustbag always and cleaning it after every use keeps them as good as possible for a white leather item. I use leather CPR cream (amazon) put it on a cotton round, pass it in circles on leather and most of the dirt/color transfer will go away. Keep in mind you might need to let it soak if the color transfer is older, it works best when it hasnt been completely absorbed by the leather. I have a mini pashli in white and thats how I keep it. But I dont have high expectations for any light colored NOTHING lol


----------



## vhelya

SeaMonster said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently acquired a mini selma in optic white and I love it! BUT the colour is super delicate, I was wondering if any of you have any recommendations as to how to keep it looking white forever ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, Thanks!



I love to use Guardsman Leather Cleaner and Protector. It works well on all my Selmas and even on my Prada Saffiano. It will look shiny again after applying the prorector.
The cleaner works really well to remove dirts and even some stains that can't be removed by other leather cleaner.
I've ever tried some other cleaners like Coach and CPR but Guardsman works better


----------



## angel4Love

Squeaky00 said:


> How much did you get the stanthorpe for and where?



I got it from Macy's and with tax included it was about $213. I wasn't really sure about it at the beginning because I really intended to get another Selma. It was not love at first sight like the Selma but the more I look at it, the more love I develop for it. It's versatile, the leather is soooooo soft and slouchy and the color is yummy. SCORE


----------



## Dawn

I'm late to the Selma love but love the look of it so much. Are the XL Selmas still available or am I out of luck? Thank you!


----------



## Cherry1

Belk.com has the studded selma tote


----------



## Dawn

Cherry1 said:


> Belk.com has the studded selma tote




Thank you so much. I wish there weren't studs...I'm not a studs person (at least I don't think so LOL). Thanks again!


----------



## Cherry1

Yw!


----------



## kies89

Still cant decide between navy and black.. they just look similar yet both looks good.
In thinking about buying it for my gf and for just a daily bag, what do you guys recomment black or navy?
Any detailed advices can be appreciated


----------



## sb1212

kies89 said:


> Still cant decide between navy and black.. they just look similar yet both looks good.
> 
> In thinking about buying it for my gf and for just a daily bag, what do you guys recomment black or navy?
> 
> Any detailed advices can be appreciated




 I have the black and I'm glad that I chose the black.  I was also considering the navy but the more I looked at it I didn't like it as much.  I think I would get tired of the navy at some point ...but that's just me.


----------



## kies89

sb1212 said:


> I have the black and I'm glad that I chose the black.  I was also considering the navy but the more I looked at it I didn't like it as much.  I think I would get tired of the navy at some point ...but that's just me.




Just purchased black from bloomingdales
Thanks!


----------



## sb1212

kies89 said:


> Just purchased black from bloomingdales
> 
> Thanks!




Your welcome


----------



## jjmoon

kies89 said:


> Still cant decide between navy and black.. they just look similar yet both looks good.
> 
> In thinking about buying it for my gf and for just a daily bag, what do you guys recomment black or navy?
> 
> Any detailed advices can be appreciated




I have the Navy. I considered a black but I was concerning wear black with brown. I think navy goes more with my outfits. Navy is the new neutral!
Here a blog about navy color. May be it will help with your decision:

http://youlookfab.com/2012/09/04/navy-as-the-new-neutral/


----------



## nightbaroness

My first post here 
This is my most-loved red selma..


----------



## myluvofbags

nightbaroness said:


> My first post here
> This is my most-loved red selma..


Beautiful!  I love your fob too.  I always have a hard time finding gold hardware fobs.


----------



## kaylenxo

nightbaroness said:


> My first post here
> This is my most-loved red selma..




Love it. So beautiful!


----------



## vhelya

nightbaroness said:


> My first post here
> This is my most-loved red selma..



Oh gosh, oh my, this is the bag I really want so bad. It's just too prettttyyy


----------



## acm1134

does anyone have the medium optic white grommet selma they could post a model picture with ?? Thanks


----------



## San1405

nightbaroness said:


> My first post here
> This is my most-loved red selma..


So pretty! That keychain matches so nicely


----------



## lachifa

Here is my new Selma with silver hardware. I love it. I also got the Pearl Silver one and will take some pics tomorrow. I am wearing my PJ's... Sorry about that!


----------



## sb1212

lachifa said:


> Here is my new Selma with silver hardware. I love it. I also got the Pearl Silver one and will take some pics tomorrow. I am wearing my PJ's... Sorry about that!
> 
> View attachment 2466715




It looks great! I love that bag


----------



## DRJones616

Love Selmas they are awesome, have one in colorblock sapphire and black.


----------



## jjmoon

lachifa said:


> Here is my new Selma with silver hardware. I love it. I also got the Pearl Silver one and will take some pics tomorrow. I am wearing my PJ's... Sorry about that!
> 
> View attachment 2466715




I love the selma! However I did had one but exchanged for the Hamilton. One day I will own her again. Right now it's just not the right time for us.


----------



## pink115

This is my new selma, I love it!!


----------



## acm1134

pink115 said:


> This is my new selma, I love it!!


Beautiful ! What size is this ?


----------



## myluvofbags

pink115 said:


> This is my new selma, I love it!!


Congrats on your new beautiful bag!


----------



## zuzu717

Has anyone seen these cute Selma's? I've only seen them on Lord and Taylor's website. I love the look but I just wish that they were a bit bigger.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/selma-large-zip-satchel


----------



## pink115

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful ! What size is this ?


Thank You! Its a medium.


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> Has anyone seen these cute Selma's? I've only seen them on Lord and Taylor's website. I love the look but I just wish that they were a bit bigger.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/selma-large-zip-satchel




That seems cute. Seems like it's the same size as the other large selma but the price is cheaper


----------



## zuzu717

designer.deals said:


> That seems cute. Seems like it's the same size as the other large selma but the price is cheaper




Actually I did some size comparisons when I first saw it and even though it says large, the measurements are the same as the Selma medium messenger, 10.5" long. That's too small for me.


----------



## myluvofbags

zuzu717 said:


> Has anyone seen these cute Selma's? I've only seen them on Lord and Taylor's website. I love the look but I just wish that they were a bit bigger.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/selma-large-zip-satchel


Cute bag, love the outside zipper detail.  Only thing, I would want to see and feel it in person, description says made of woven polyester.


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> Actually I did some size comparisons when I first saw it and even though it says large, the measurements are the same as the Selma medium messenger, 10.5" long. That's too small for me.




I wonder if it's true because sometimes dimensions are put wrong


----------



## zomgzbbq

Does anyone know where I can get the Medium Messenger in Pearl Grey (no grommets or studs)? I've only been able to find 1 listing on eBay...none of the department stores list that color as an option on their website anymore  Should I try calling around? If it's discontinued, do you think they will bring it back?


----------



## LVOEbear

lachifa said:


> Here is my new Selma with silver hardware. I love it. I also got the Pearl Silver one and will take some pics tomorrow. I am wearing my PJ's... Sorry about that!
> 
> View attachment 2466715




Where did you find the black with silver? I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## lachifa

LVOEbear said:


> Where did you find the black with silver? I've been looking everywhere!



It was a casualty. I don't know if some of you guys know that if you have a Citibank credit card you can buy some products from their website with the points/rewards you accumulate from them. Anyway, they had this Selma and I was actually expecting the black purse with the gold hardware but when I received it, it was the silver so I was pretty excited because I really don't like gold at all. 

So, to make long story short, I got it from easydeals.com


----------



## designer.deals

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jjmoon

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2469387
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2469387
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Ooh, those are pretty.  Loving the color!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2469387
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Love ! What color is this ?


----------



## Anya224

This is my Selma 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van PurseForum


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Love ! What color is this ?




Pearl gray


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested some grommet large Selma's are in sale at Dillard's 30% off


----------



## thai.hp

~Angela~ said:


> I'm in! I had originally purchased the black but couldn't get my mind off of the tan. The bag is so structured and being black, I didn't feel like I would transition it into the hot summer months, so the tan will be perfect all year round!


Hi! Yours is medium or large? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

kitfig said:


> I have been looking at selma for days and days to decide what color to go for and finally I know I want it in luggage. I been hunting for it in few malls around my place and at last I manage to get it from Dillards. Yay!
> 
> The white looks very awesome too. I have a scary thought that I might get more than 1 selma. I really really in love with this bag!


Hi! I wanna buy one but I don´t know what size. Yours is the medium or large? Can you model the bag? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

Caz6674 said:


> View attachment 2338089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big! here's what my hubby brought me


Hi! I wanna buy one but I don´t know what size. Yours is medium or large? Can you model? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

designer.deals said:


> Ladies , you all wanted an updated pic well here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436911


Hi! Can you model the luggage? Is it a medium or large? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

ViCharm said:


> Two Selma's in two weeks &#9825; I love these bags! I'm LV and Gucci fan, and was looking at Prada saffiano,  however, I saw these and fell in love with the shape and leather.


Hi! Can you model the luggage? Is it a medium or large? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to this whole purse forum thing but I've been reading the Sophisticated Selma forum for ages since I laid my eyes on the Selma! Today my beautiful Selma arrived in the mail today & I have fallen in love  Contemplated between the black or luggage beforehand but I settled for the luggage as I thought black would be too formal looking  the luggage is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag and some model shots! For references, I'm 5ft5 and 133 lbs


His! Is this selma a medium or a large? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

andreaxabc said:


> Thought I'd add to this thread since I'm now part of this Selma club
> 
> Bought the bag in tan from Bloomingdales but didn't like it so I returned it and got the luggage one I had my eye on!
> 
> Tan vs Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the lighting, but the luggage is actually much darker than the tan one that I had originally and I couldn't be happier with my new luggage Selma!


Hi! Is this a medium or a large? Can you model? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

Meylei said:


> I finally got around to uploading pictures! Am I wrong for wanting her in more colors?! Seriously in love with this bag! For reference I'm 4'11,without my stilts of course! The purse organizer i'm using is from http://www.pursetogo.net/ in size large.


Hi! Is this the medium or the large selma? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

babydoll9 said:


> Hello again ladies, after much soul searching I returned the black and white bag and opted for the pearl grey. I am in love with it and I know I made the right choice. The solid colours are very classy but the grey is still youthful and fun. BTW - I have 2 small kids and the bag fits enough diapers for both, along with a wrap for nursing and a small make up bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179869


Hi! Is this the medium or the large selma? Thank you!


----------



## Shelly95

^They're all large size, MK haven't made luggage in medium size yet


----------



## athesame

I just got a selma about a month ago, and I've been trying my best to take care of my first baby!  but yesterday I found out that the edge was kind of wrinkle-ish.... (see picture). Does anyone also have the same problem? How do you make it back to what it was before? Can I take it back (it was a gift from Macy's) and have MK people take care of it? I'm so sad 

http://imgur.com/qliCRar


----------



## sb1212

Shelly95 said:


> ^They're all large size, MK haven't made luggage in medium size yet




I don't have a problem with mine u should take it back once it's there it would bother me


----------



## designer.deals

athesame said:


> I just got a selma about a month ago, and I've been trying my best to take care of my first baby!  but yesterday I found out that the edge was kind of wrinkle-ish.... (see picture). Does anyone also have the same problem? How do you make it back to what it was before? Can I take it back (it was a gift from Macy's) and have MK people take care of it? I'm so sad
> 
> http://imgur.com/qliCRar




I would say take it back


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> I would say take it back




I had the wrinkling problem with my first jet set tote and I was told it's how much I carried in it or how I stored it. I sold that one and now have a selma and a jet set and I'm noticing wrinkles start to form on my jet set again.  I don't carry a lot and I'm very careful with my bags (it's like my 3Rd child haha) so my theory is this. Leather has to settle somehow, even if it is saffiano. Normal leather gets smooshy so I'm guessing saffiano wrinkles? I don't know. Just my theory. I don't like it either


----------



## pobaby

Do any of you use this bag without the strap attached (just carry on arms or hands)? I have the large size but it doesn't look that good when I use the long strap on my shoulder and I am pretty tall (5'8). I have seen other girls using it with the long strap (either in med or lrg) and they look good with it..just not on me .


----------



## sb1212

pobaby said:


> Do any of you use this bag without the strap attached (just carry on arms or hands)? I have the large size but it doesn't look that good when I use the long strap on my shoulder and I am pretty tall (5'8). I have seen other girls using it with the long strap (either in med or lrg) and they look good with it..just not on me .




I'm 5'7 and I didn't like how the large looked using the long shoulder strap either.  I went with the medium


----------



## krissy8

pobaby said:


> Do any of you use this bag without the strap attached (just carry on arms or hands)? I have the large size but it doesn't look that good when I use the long strap on my shoulder and I am pretty tall (5'8). I have seen other girls using it with the long strap (either in med or lrg) and they look good with it..just not on me .




I'm 5'3 and I usually just carry the large one by hand or on the crook of my arm because I find it gets quite heavy with the long strap on my shoulder


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I had the wrinkling problem with my first jet set tote and I was told it's how much I carried in it or how I stored it. I sold that one and now have a selma and a jet set and I'm noticing wrinkles start to form on my jet set again.  I don't carry a lot and I'm very careful with my bags (it's like my 3Rd child haha) so my theory is this. Leather has to settle somehow, even if it is saffiano. Normal leather gets smooshy so I'm guessing saffiano wrinkles? I don't know. Just my theory. I don't like it either




I have about 15 Selma's and none of them have a wrinkle and have had for almost a year . However the luggage & vanilla would have a wrinkles but on the wings and the ones on display though


----------



## designer.deals

pobaby said:


> Do any of you use this bag without the strap attached (just carry on arms or hands)? I have the large size but it doesn't look that good when I use the long strap on my shoulder and I am pretty tall (5'8). I have seen other girls using it with the long strap (either in med or lrg) and they look good with it..just not on me .




I use both but lately have been using the strap and I'm 5"ft


----------



## kaylenxo

athesame said:


> I just got a selma about a month ago, and I've been trying my best to take care of my first baby!  but yesterday I found out that the edge was kind of wrinkle-ish.... (see picture). Does anyone also have the same problem? How do you make it back to what it was before? Can I take it back (it was a gift from Macy's) and have MK people take care of it? I'm so sad
> 
> http://imgur.com/qliCRar




My color block black and sapphire selma has a similar issue. It was shipped to me like that. I thought that by stuffing it for a few days, the problem would dissipate. However, that was not the case. I considered sending it back to exchange it for another, but of course it was sold out. I really want this color combo and I got it for a steal, so I just learned to live with it haha. If you can exchange it for another I would certainly do so, so you're happy with your purchase. But in my case I just got over it since the price was right and I love the colors. Lol. Hope that helped


----------



## kaylenxo

pobaby said:


> Do any of you use this bag without the strap attached (just carry on arms or hands)? I have the large size but it doesn't look that good when I use the long strap on my shoulder and I am pretty tall (5'8). I have seen other girls using it with the long strap (either in med or lrg) and they look good with it..just not on me .




I'm 5'8 also and I've only used the long strap once. I personally find it a bit weird to use the bag with the long strap since it's so structured. But hey, that's just my opinion lol. Wear it however you feel most comfortable


----------



## designer.deals

Summer blue lg selma 




Md selma with the polyester exterior


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2471508
> 
> 
> Summer blue lg selma
> 
> View attachment 2471550
> 
> 
> Md selma with the polyester exterior


I'm in love with that blue ! Who is selling these right now ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I'm in love with that blue ! Who is selling these right now ?




Saw them at Nordstrom . However it's not online yet


----------



## zuzu717

designer.deals said:


> Saw them at Nordstrom . However it's not online yet




Is the new Selma just as small as I thought in person? Like the size of the messenger? How does the material feel?


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> Is the new Selma just as small as I thought in person? Like the size of the messenger? How does the material feel?




No they have medium messenger and this one is medium size and the one on lord & Taylor is large


----------



## jojon21

Summer blue is so pretty! Thanks for the sneak peek!


----------



## charlimarieTV

Hi guys! I purchased my first ever designer bag today; the MK Selma  Just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone on this forum for all your pictures/wisdom because it helped me make my decision!

Here's me with my large black Selma  (excuse the BF's finger at the bottom! haha)

Will be doing a review/ 'what's in my bag' video on my YouTube channel in the coming months if anyone feels like subscribing  http://www.youtube.com/charlimarieTV


----------



## athesame

designer.deals said:


> I would say take it back


So even if that was a gift and was purchased around Christmas Macy's could still take care of it? Or should I take it to a MK store? Thanks!


----------



## athesame

LVOEbear said:


> I had the wrinkling problem with my first jet set tote and I was told it's how much I carried in it or how I stored it. I sold that one and now have a selma and a jet set and I'm noticing wrinkles start to form on my jet set again.  I don't carry a lot and I'm very careful with my bags (it's like my 3Rd child haha) so my theory is this. Leather has to settle somehow, even if it is saffiano. Normal leather gets smooshy so I'm guessing saffiano wrinkles? I don't know. Just my theory. I don't like it either


So you've taken it back to the store and that was what they told you? Where did you take it to? Is there really no way to save it? This is my first selma and I've trying to take very good care of it, so I really want to save it while I still can..... I hope it's not too late........ :'(


----------



## athesame

kaylenxo said:


> My color block black and sapphire selma has a similar issue. It was shipped to me like that. I thought that by stuffing it for a few days, the problem would dissipate. However, that was not the case. I considered sending it back to exchange it for another, but of course it was sold out. I really want this color combo and I got it for a steal, so I just learned to live with it haha. If you can exchange it for another I would certainly do so, so you're happy with your purchase. But in my case I just got over it since the price was right and I love the colors. Lol. Hope that helped


I'd exchange it if I could, but I'm not sure if I could still do so, since it was purchased around Christmas and I've used it for 2 weeks.... Anyone has experience exchanging it cuz of this reason?


----------



## Christa72720

athesame said:


> I'd exchange it if I could, but I'm not sure if I could still do so, since it was purchased around Christmas and I've used it for 2 weeks.... Anyone has experience exchanging it cuz of this reason?



MK stands behind his products. If you can't get a resolution at Macy's, email his Customer Service team and they will get you a resolution. As long as you bought it at an authorized retailer and not a discount store like TJ Maxx or eBay.


----------



## designer.deals

Bloomingdales is getting fuchsia and summer blue on line


----------



## designer.deals

Bunch of new items showing online


----------



## melissatrv

designer.deals said:


> Bunch of new items showing online


 
On michaelkors.com or just bloomingdales?


----------



## designer.deals

melissatrv said:


> On michaelkors.com or just bloomingdales?




There's a few on michaelkors.com and some on bloomingdales not same items


----------



## Luvdabags

I've been using my coffee studded selma pretty consistently lately and I've received more compliments on my selma than my LV purses.  Has anyone had this happen?  Such a great and sturdy purse.


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> I've been using my coffee studded selma pretty consistently lately and I've received more compliments on my selma than my LV purses.  Has anyone had this happen?  Such a great and sturdy purse.




I've heard about this happening often. I wanted an lv but with that money I've managed to get more Selma's instead


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> I've heard about this happening often. I wanted an lv but with that money I've managed to get more Selma's instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472825




What is the name if the red coloured one?  Is it actually red?


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> What is the name if the red coloured one?  Is it actually red?




Yes it's red. It's the red grommet selma


----------



## LAWYER123

hi guys. i'm looking for the neon pink large selma,does anyone know where my best bet is online? i keep seeing fuchsia is that the same? plus does anyone know if it's in the sale?thanks


----------



## designer.deals

LAWYER123 said:


> hi guys. i'm looking for the neon pink large selma,does anyone know where my best bet is online? i keep seeing fuchsia is that the same? plus does anyone know if it's in the sale?thanks




If u could find one it'll be eBay. That bag was from last spring/summer and currently have fuchsia only. It's similar in color


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> I've heard about this happening often. I wanted an lv but with that money I've managed to get more Selma's instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472825




Your selma collection is to die for!!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Your selma collection is to die for!!!!!




So addicting! I want to sell 2 to get the new ones coming out


----------



## LAWYER123

designer.deals said:


> If u could find one it'll be eBay. That bag was from last spring/summer and currently have fuchsia only. It's similar in color


thanks!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Large Selma in Fuchsia


----------



## designer.deals

LAWYER123 said:


> hi guys. i'm looking for the neon pink large selma,does anyone know where my best bet is online? i keep seeing fuchsia is that the same? plus does anyone know if it's in the sale?thanks




Bloomingdales & Nordstrom got fuchsia again


----------



## ReginaGeorge

TiffanyS88 said:


> Large Selma in Fuchsia



I soooo want this one! It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## LAWYER123

designer.deals said:


> Bloomingdales & Nordstrom got fuchsia again


going to have a look now, thanks!!the pic above is gorgeous!


----------



## TiffanyS88

ReginaGeorge said:


> I soooo want this one! It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you 
I was lucky & got the last one at my local Dillards.


----------



## TiffanyS88

LAWYER123 said:


> going to have a look now, thanks!!the pic above is gorgeous!


fuchsia is gorgeous for this time of year paired with black or grey outfits


----------



## SarahLVoe

I have the large neon pink Selma and honestly I went into store and saw the fuchsia one and thought it was the same color until I went in again with my neon pink one and compared. The neon one is a little bit brighter and very pink! Lol the fuchsia one has a bit of a purple:blue undertone to it and not as bright. They are both very beautiful! Good luck! Hope you get the one you want!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I've heard about this happening often. I wanted an lv but with that money I've managed to get more Selma's instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472825




Drooling over these GORGEOUS colors!! You have a fantastic selection!!


----------



## janiesea3

TiffanyS88 said:


> Large Selma in Fuchsia




Favorite color...EVER! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Drooling over these GORGEOUS colors!! You have a fantastic selection!!




Thank you &#128556;


----------



## cindy_975

So I got a studded blue python selma when macy's had them on sale.
How well do they hold up?
The python scales have moleskin type material in between them and I worry about fraying, especially on the handles.

Thanks!


----------



## keepitserene

Hello! I just received my medium Selma in navy blue and she's a great bag! I saw a review online about the wear and tear however, and there was one post about how after using the long strap for several months there was a tear along where the D-ring is sewn into the bag. Has anbody else experienced problems like that? I'm wondering how much I should baby the bag in terms of using the top handles versus the long strap....(I usually like the long strap but if this is a common thing I may try to use the top handles more...)


----------



## jadorelessacs

Hi all. Just want to share a photo of my Large Selma messenger which i got from NM. My first MK and lovin it


----------



## janiesea3

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi all. Just want to share a photo of my Large Selma messenger which i got from NM. My first MK and lovin it





Gorgeous! I LOVE it when they're all wrapped up in papers!! Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## apple66670

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi all. Just want to share a photo of my Large Selma messenger which i got from NM. My first MK and lovin it




Its so lovely. I'm debating between this and the medium messenger. May I ask what is the hardware color on yours ?


----------



## houstonm2198

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi all. Just want to share a photo of my Large Selma messenger which i got from NM. My first MK and lovin it


Pretty!


----------



## willyjenny2007

Selma medium


----------



## willyjenny2007

Selma medium messenger


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have a optic white jewel selma ?? If so, pictures would be lovely (:


----------



## kosmikchic

WOW... this thread has gone on to 227 pages and I'm about to add to it!  I am finally joining the MK Selma club... with my very first Michael Kors bag   I ran to Macy's this morning and bought the large Selma in coffee!  I noticed not too many of you opted for this color... but I find it so unique!  I wanted a Selma in the dark tones close to black, and yet.... wanted something to go with the browns in my wardrobe so I chose coffee!  I do have all of you to thank... for giving such good input on this bag.  When I shopped I knew to look closely at the MK logo to make sure the letters were not crooked.... as I did encounter a couple like that at Macy's.  Here's a picture of it sitting on my car... was trying to find a good spot with excellent lighting so that you can see the dark rich browns


----------



## houstonm2198

kosmikchic said:


> WOW... this thread has gone on to 227 pages and I'm about to add to it!  I am finally joining the MK Selma club... with my very first Michael Kors bag   I ran to Macy's this morning and bought the large Selma in coffee!  I noticed not too many of you opted for this color... but I find it so unique!  I wanted a Selma in the dark tones close to black, and yet.... wanted something to go with the browns in my wardrobe so I chose coffee!  I do have all of you to thank... for giving such good input on this bag.  When I shopped I knew to look closely at the MK logo to make sure the letters were not crooked.... as I did encounter a couple like that at Macy's.  Here's a picture of it sitting on my car... was trying to find a good spot with excellent lighting so that you can see the dark rich browns


Pretty!  I love the coffee color.


----------



## jadorelessacs

It's black with gold hardware =). I find the strap a bit long for me


----------



## jadorelessacs

apple66670 said:


> Its so lovely. I'm debating between this and the medium messenger. May I ask what is the hardware color on yours ?


It's gold. I also wanted the medium messenger in luggage but I noticed it didn't have the 2 handles.


----------



## Shelly95

Hi ladies! If you lost the longer strap, is it possible to buy it from MK store?


----------



## emilylove

willyjenny2007 said:


> Selma medium




Beautiful! Love the color! May I ask where you bought your bag? I've been searching for a bright color medium selma, but so far have no luck


----------



## cindy_975

Impulse buy at macy's ..it was mismarked on the clearance shelf..
That and the 20% off for macys cardholders pushed me over.

Blue Python studded Selma 
generic dustbag..but for the price I couldn't complain...
$139 plus tax


----------



## designer.deals

kosmikchic said:


> WOW... this thread has gone on to 227 pages and I'm about to add to it!  I am finally joining the MK Selma club... with my very first Michael Kors bag   I ran to Macy's this morning and bought the large Selma in coffee!  I noticed not too many of you opted for this color... but I find it so unique!  I wanted a Selma in the dark tones close to black, and yet.... wanted something to go with the browns in my wardrobe so I chose coffee!  I do have all of you to thank... for giving such good input on this bag.  When I shopped I knew to look closely at the MK logo to make sure the letters were not crooked.... as I did encounter a couple like that at Macy's.  Here's a picture of it sitting on my car... was trying to find a good spot with excellent lighting so that you can see the dark rich browns




Beautiful!!! Is it true Macy's has 25% off?


----------



## Luvdabags

kosmikchic said:


> WOW... this thread has gone on to 227 pages and I'm about to add to it!  I am finally joining the MK Selma club... with my very first Michael Kors bag   I ran to Macy's this morning and bought the large Selma in coffee!  I noticed not too many of you opted for this color... but I find it so unique!  I wanted a Selma in the dark tones close to black, and yet.... wanted something to go with the browns in my wardrobe so I chose coffee!  I do have all of you to thank... for giving such good input on this bag.  When I shopped I knew to look closely at the MK logo to make sure the letters were not crooked.... as I did encounter a couple like that at Macy's.  Here's a picture of it sitting on my car... was trying to find a good spot with excellent lighting so that you can see the dark rich browns




I bought the coffee studded and love it so much I haven't changed it out.


----------



## willyjenny2007

emilylove said:


> Beautiful! Love the color! May I ask where you bought your bag? I've been searching for a bright color medium selma, but so far have no luck



Where do you live?It's sold in Michael Kors store and on sale


----------



## willyjenny2007

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone have a optic white jewel selma ?? If so, pictures would be lovely (:



I have it in size Large,here is it


----------



## jadorelessacs

willyjenny2007 said:


> I have it in size Large,here is it


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jadorelessacs

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous! I LOVE it when they're all wrapped up in papers!! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thanks!!! I had the large selma top-zip satchel in mind which is rectangular but ended up buying this messenger. Thinking of getting the top-zip selma in luggage next time=)


----------



## jadorelessacs

willyjenny2007 said:


> Selma medium


Lovely selma you got!! The size looks perfect for me, hope it comes out in black  with the studs..


----------



## willyjenny2007

jadorelessacs said:


> Lovely selma you got!! The size looks perfect for me, hope it comes out in black  with the studs..


You can check at Macy's store,they have Selma Medium with Jewel in Black


----------



## acm1134

willyjenny2007 said:


> I have it in size Large,here is it



Love ! What do you wear this with ?


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested the coffee, red and black patent selma is $258.50 , grommet selma black white and fuchsia $321, studded palm & black selma $298.50 on sale at lord and Taylor and depending where u live no shipping or taxes


----------



## kosmikchic

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful!!! Is it true Macy's has 25% off?



Thank you designer.deals!  

Unfortunately when I went to Macy's, it was not 25% off   but because time is so hard to get alone (2 kids one at school other at daycare at the time), I went ahead and bought it regular price.  Sometimes when the opportunity presents itself you gotta take it, sale or not.....  BUT I do love my new selma


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested the coffee, red and black patent selma is $258.50 , grommet selma black white and fuchsia $321, studded palm & black selma $298.50 on sale at lord and Taylor and depending where u live no shipping or taxes


Can you post the pics because I don't know exactly what they are
Thanks a lot


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested the coffee, red and black patent selma is $258.50 , grommet selma black white and fuchsia $321, studded palm & black selma $298.50 on sale at lord and Taylor and depending where u live no shipping or taxes


Know of any coupon codes that will take it down extra ?


----------



## designer.deals

kosmikchic said:


> Thank you designer.deals!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when I went to Macy's, it was not 25% off   but because time is so hard to get alone (2 kids one at school other at daycare at the time), I went ahead and bought it regular price.  Sometimes when the opportunity presents itself you gotta take it, sale or not.....  BUT I do love my new selma




Your right! When it's meant to be it's worth it


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Know of any coupon codes that will take it down extra ?




Unfortunately no I'm goofing some but none have worked I wish they did


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> Can you post the pics because I don't know exactly what they are
> 
> Thanks a lot




Look on the thread "MK addiction never paid retail" and I have pictures of a few on there


----------



## angel4Love

Look what came in today  i loveeeeee this size so much! She's perfect! LOL..my apologies for such a messy background.


----------



## houstonm2198

angel4Love said:


> Look what came in today  i loveeeeee this size so much! She's perfect! LOL..my apologies for such a messy background.


Pretty!


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Look what came in today  i loveeeeee this size so much! She's perfect! LOL..my apologies for such a messy background.




Getting in trouble on lordandtaylor.com lol good sales lol


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> Getting in trouble on lordandtaylor.com lol good sales lol



LOL...it's all your fault


----------



## athesame

Christa72720 said:


> MK stands behind his products. If you can't get a resolution at Macy's, email his Customer Service team and they will get you a resolution. As long as you bought it at an authorized retailer and not a discount store like TJ Maxx or eBay.


I see. I'll try and report later. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> LOL...it's all your fault




 I was on there but I already have all those bags


----------



## purdy_femme

id like to share my growing selma collection &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



next colors: dark khaki, mandarin, red, palm


----------



## designer.deals

purdy_femme said:


> id like to share my growing selma collection &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2476864
> 
> 
> next colors: dark khaki, mandarin, red, palm




Thank god I'm not only addict with Selma's


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested the coffee, red and black patent selma is $258.50 , grommet selma black white and fuchsia $321, studded palm & black selma $298.50 on sale at lord and Taylor and depending where u live no shipping or taxes



It's very beautiful but too big to me


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> It's very beautiful but too big to me




I love the large Selma's maybe be big but love it. It's like the Hamilton a bit big on me but still love them


----------



## lucydee

willyjenny2007 said:


> It's very beautiful but too big to me


 These all are gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## lachifa

This is my beautiful Selma in Pearl Grey


----------



## janiesea3

Do the grommets make this bag heavy, even before you put your stuff in it? TIA


----------



## sb1212

janiesea3 said:


> Do the grommets make this bag heavy, even before you put your stuff in it? TIA




I would think it would make it a little heavier


----------



## sarahraegraham

Can anyone tell me how the interior size of the large Selma compares to an LV speedy 30? That's my go-to bag, but I'm in love with the pearl gray color of the Selma!


----------



## ash123

Does anyone know where to find a medium Selma in Toronto? Also can someone please confirm the size of medium Selma.....online it says 13" W x 8" H x 4" D but when i called the stores here they said it was 12" W x 6" H x 4.5"??? Thanks


----------



## designer.deals

ash123 said:


> Does anyone know where to find a medium Selma in Toronto? Also can someone please confirm the size of medium Selma.....online it says 13" W x 8" H x 4" D but when i called the stores here they said it was 12" W x 6" H x 4.5"??? Thanks




Measurements online are wrong for some reason


----------



## sb1212

ash123 said:


> Does anyone know where to find a medium Selma in Toronto? Also can someone please confirm the size of medium Selma.....online it says 13" W x 8" H x 4" D but when i called the stores here they said it was 12" W x 6" H x 4.5"??? Thanks




 I come up with 11"w (without the wings just the square part ) 8"h x5 " d


----------



## ash123

designer.deals said:


> Measurements online are wrong for some reason



Do you know where I might be able to find the accurate measurements?


----------



## ash123

sb1212 said:


> I come up with 11"w (without the wings just the square part ) 8"h x5 " d



Thanks so much for taking the time to measure it  but this just makes me more confused though because now I don't trust ordering it online but there's no where around here where i can seem to find one.


----------



## sb1212

ash123 said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to measure it  but this just makes me more confused though because now I don't trust ordering it online but there's no where around here where i can seem to find one.




Oh your welcome.  No problem at all. Are you thinking is not going to work for you?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2471508
> 
> 
> Summer blue lg selma
> 
> View attachment 2471550
> 
> 
> Md selma with the polyester exterior


That is summer blue?  Macy's pic made it look a lot lighter. This looks similar to that new sapphire jet set dressy bag.


----------



## ash123

Yeah, the only issue is that i'm very petite (4 10") so many of the bags look overwhelming on my frame so i'm a bit iffy ordering online and then having to go through the whole return process if I don''t like it. But for some reason none of the toronto locations seem to have the medium size and one salesgirl actually told me that they don't make the bag in a medium lol


----------



## sb1212

ash123 said:


> Yeah, the only issue is that i'm very petite (4 10") so many of the bags look overwhelming on my frame so i'm a bit iffy ordering online and then having to go through the whole return process if I don''t like it. But for some reason none of the toronto locations seem to have the medium size and one salesgirl actually told me that they don't make the bag in a medium lol




Yes I understand.  That's funny she would say they don't make it in a medium. I got my black medium at a local MK store.


----------



## Shelly95

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2471508
> 
> 
> Summer blue lg selma
> 
> View attachment 2471550
> 
> 
> Md selma with the polyester exterior



Awww that's disappointing, I was expecting it to look like the perfect turquoise colour on nordstrom :/


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> That is summer blue?  Macy's pic made it look a lot lighter. This looks similar to that new sapphire jet set dressy bag.




Yes summer blue different than sapphire and turquoise


----------



## designer.deals

Shelly95 said:


> Awww that's disappointing, I was expecting it to look like the perfect turquoise colour on nordstrom :/




Check it out in store my pictures could be deceiving


----------



## LVOEbear

Shelly95 said:


> Awww that's disappointing, I was expecting it to look like the perfect turquoise colour on nordstrom :/




That picture makes it look different than what I feel like the color actually is. It's not as dark as sapphire and I think the color on nordstroms website is a bit more accurate.


----------



## shopgirlsnyc

Congrats everyone on their latest Selma purchase. It's so gorgeous and in my opinion, a refreshing change from their Hamilton.

Instead of a picture of a personal Selma, I wanted to post this "as-seen-on" Selena Gomez. Love the two-tone and that white will be even more perfect once the spring season comes around.


----------



## daintdoll

shopgirlsnyc said:


> Congrats everyone on their latest Selma purchase. It's so gorgeous and in my opinion, a refreshing change from their Hamilton.
> 
> Instead of a picture of a personal Selma, I wanted to post this "as-seen-on" Selena Gomez. Love the two-tone and that white will be even more perfect once the spring season comes around.



I love this Selma! I got so excited because I saw it pop back up on the MK and Saks websites, but the pic was then replaced by a new different colorblock Selma which I personally don't care for. Oh well!


----------



## SelmaLove

Has anyone seen the violet Selma in real life (one with no grommets or studs)? I'm curious if Selma will actually be released in this color. I just scored a pomegranate Selma, but I'd love to see the colors side by side


----------



## Christa72720

SelmaLove said:


> Has anyone seen the violet Selma in real life (one with no grommets or studs)? I'm curious if Selma will actually be released in this color. I just scored a pomegranate Selma, but I'd love to see the colors side by side



Go to google and type in purple Selma. It has two of them back to back.


----------



## designer.deals

SelmaLove said:


> Has anyone seen the violet Selma in real life (one with no grommets or studs)? I'm curious if Selma will actually be released in this color. I just scored a pomegranate Selma, but I'd love to see the colors side by side




It's a different shade almost similar but violet has gold hardware and pomegranate has silver


----------



## globear

Does anyone know what is the difference between the color Sapphire and Cadet? Are they the same? I have seen the Cadet in real life but not the Sapphire.. I looked at the web pictures and they look the same to me..Thanks


----------



## designer.deals

globear said:


> Does anyone know what is the difference between the color Sapphire and Cadet? Are they the same? I have seen the Cadet in real life but not the Sapphire.. I looked at the web pictures and they look the same to me..Thanks




I think it's very similar only difference is hardware color


----------



## jojon21

Does anyone know if the Sapphire on the new Dressy/Sutton bag is the same sapphire from last fall?


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Does anyone know if the Sapphire on the new Dressy/Sutton bag is the same sapphire from last fall?




I believe it is. Not sure no stores around me have. It in stock


----------



## perlefine

Does anyone know if the Selma is available in (neon) yellow? I thought it was an older color, so maybe I have a chance in the oulet or do these colors come back every summer?


----------



## VajstaGurly

purdy_femme said:


> id like to share my growing selma collection &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2476864
> 
> 
> next colors: dark khaki, mandarin, red, palm


What a beautiful collection. Sure love the Selma !


----------



## Flummy28

Des anybody know, if the purple Selma will be available in Europe this spring?


----------



## Piarpreet

Hey guys was the neon yellow saffiano only done in the crossbody selma? 

Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.




I saw them in person and I beeline they will last however if you get it dirty that'll be hard to take off. The white portion is still saffiano leather in optic white . There's 2 sizes . Medium $238 and large for $298


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> I saw them in person and I beeline they will last however if you get it dirty that'll be hard to take off. The white portion is still saffiano leather in optic white . There's 2 sizes . Medium $238 and large for $298


Prices are pretty good.  I'll Def need to take a look at these.  Thanks.


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Prices are pretty good.  I'll Def need to take a look at these.  Thanks.




I'm thinking about buying the dress sapphire and this one


----------



## Piarpreet

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.




Not to be rude, this this is my opinion. It is hideous. 

 i love my selma and i love my hamiltons and all but this is one of the ugliest bags I have seen in a long time. I'm very disappointed in MK... :/


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.


I actually think it's very cute. It would make a great spring/ summer bag. I especially like it in the blue.....


----------



## daintdoll

Piarpreet said:


> Not to be rude, this this is my opinion. It is hideous.
> 
> i love my selma and i love my hamiltons and all but this is one of the ugliest bags I have seen in a long time. I'm very disappointed in MK... :/



Yeah, I don't like these either, and I think they are priced too much for being canvas.


----------



## jojon21

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.



I think this bag is adorable and perfect for spring & summer! Love the zip pocket on front! However I do agree the price point is high for mainly canvas and would wait for a sale.


----------



## gottabagit

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.



I love the pictures I've seen so far! I have a large and medium Selma, and although I think the inside pockets of the medium selma are not well designed, I prefer the medium Selma.  They are showing on nordstrom and bloomingdales at $298 and based on the measurements shown, I think they're the medium size. I liked the blue until I saw the black and white, which looks somewhat similar to a style that Prada had last year that I missed. It sold out everywhere and of course was 5 times the price of the Selma. I plan to wait for friends and family so I can get a discount. I have not been lucky enough to get any discounts on my Selma's and enough is enough!


----------



## myluvofbags

daintdoll said:


> Yeah, I don't like these either, and I think they are priced too much for being canvas.


Thanks gals for the opinions.   That's why I love the purse forum, the discussions.   Again, I'll want to take a look in person and see what colors are available.   Originally I was looking at the marinas which are also in canvas and came upon this.   I think the marinas and these are about the same price point.


----------



## designer.deals

Opinions ladies. Which one should I choose


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Opinions ladies. Which one should I choose
> 
> View attachment 2482269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482270


Ooh pretty! Colors look identical so that's not an issue.  I know you have a lot of selmas, maybe the dressy.  My SA showed me that with the selmas you could pop the wings in for a different look, which then kind of looks like the dressy, but I said I would be worried about it bending or getting stuck like that.


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> Opinions ladies. Which one should I choose
> 
> View attachment 2482269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482270




Hi, is that dressy saffiano?
If I were u, I will go for the dressy..It's similar with Prada Saffiano with double zip compartment, very pretty. And you have many selmas already


----------



## janiesea3

The Dressy!!! I want! I want!!!


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Ooh pretty! Colors look identical so that's not an issue.  I know you have a lot of selmas, maybe the dressy.  My SA showed me that with the selmas you could pop the wings in for a different look, which then kind of looks like the dressy, but I said I would be worried about it bending or getting stuck like that.




That's what one SA did on my bag I was like noooo don't bend it lol


----------



## designer.deals

vhelya said:


> Hi what is the design of the 1st pic?



The travel jet set dressy


----------



## jojon21

The dressy!


----------



## angel4Love

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ladies.  What are your thoughts on the canvas type selma.  Do you think it will be as durable and last?  Wonder what the price point is and color availability.



I love the Selma but this one, just seeing the pic is just  to me. Finally saw it at Nordstrom and it is definitely . LOL.

I'll pass on this one for sure.


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> Opinions ladies. Which one should I choose
> 
> View attachment 2482269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482270





Dressy is really nice. For a change


----------



## kaylenxo

Sapphire Selma. Not a fan of the shape of the other one. Looks off to me lol. Good luck!


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Dressy is really nice. For a change




That's what I was thinking I need a different style .




kaylenxo said:


> Sapphire Selma. Not a fan of the shape of the other one. Looks off to me lol. Good luck!




I'm so indecisive I love both lol


----------



## joooles

Anyone have mod shots of the mini crossbody? They look so cute and seem like the perfect size for going out, but the strap seems very long!


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Opinions ladies. Which one should I choose
> 
> View attachment 2482269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482270




Is that the medium sutton?  I'm looking at that same bag!


----------



## acm1134

OMG I am officially done buying bags this year......... 3 this last week !!! 1 out of three have been delivered just waiting on the other two and I will post pictures of my 3 new selmas


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Is that the medium sutton?  I'm looking at that same bag!




The large one but I'm thinking med is better for me


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> OMG I am officially done buying bags this year......... 3 this last week !!! 1 out of three have been delivered just waiting on the other two and I will post pictures of my 3 new selmas




Which ones?


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> The large one but I'm thinking med is better for me




I didn't Realize there was a medium and a large. I think I will need the large version.....


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I didn't Realize there was a medium and a large. I think I will need the large version.....




Bloomingdales and Macy's have large and MK store Has medium and nordstrom has both


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Bloomingdales and Macy's have large and MK store Has medium and nordstrom has both




Sweet!  I will have to check that out in the am.  Are the colors fuchsia, blue, and white??


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sweet!  I will have to check that out in the am.  Are the colors fuchsia, blue, and white??




At nordstrom yes. Macy's has black & luggage, bloomingdales & MK store is sapphire & white


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Which ones?



I finally got the medium optic white with grommets, waiting on a large red and large luggage (:


----------



## Luvdabags

acm1134 said:


> I finally got the medium optic white with grommets, waiting on a large red and large luggage (:




Gorgeous!  I love the grommets!  I have a huge training event next week and will be rocking my black with gold grommets.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I finally got the medium optic white with grommets, waiting on a large red and large luggage (:




Was the optic white better this time around ?


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the grommets!  I have a huge training event next week and will be rocking my black with gold grommets.




Those bags are beautiful I'm going to try and see if Dillard's has any on sale still


----------



## SelmaLove

I had previously asked about pomegranate vs violet Selma. I'm aware of the hardware difference. When you google it, the labels are inconsistent, so what they're showing is not necessarily what it actually looks like. Does anyone have a picture of the two side by side?


----------



## SelmaLove

Oh, and there are three different "purple" Selmas: the darker version, which I'm not sure of the name but came out with the winter collection, the pomegranate, and the violet. Online pictures calling something "purple" doesn't delineate between the three.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Was the optic white better this time around ?



Yes finally ! It was the third bag they shipped out. Third time is the charm


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I just ordered my fourth Selma. 
I chose the medium size in silver metallic leather. I already have a large selma in metallic silver lizard embossed, but i prefer the medium size for the Selma. 
Because the large version can hold quite a lot of stuff, i tend to stuff too much in it and the she is quite heavy to carry.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Can't wait to get mine so I can join. I'm going for the pearl grey large Selma . 

 Next in line... 

Large Selma in luggage ...


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I would love a royal blue selma with silver hardware.


----------



## designer.deals

Anyone have an SA they work with at any Dillard's?


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies save your MONEY because MK is getting the black/sapphire selma & black/white selma ! I can't wait lol


----------



## BohemieD

Hey everyone! Does anyone know when the medium red selma will be released again? I saw it the other day on someone and I have to have it!!!!!!!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Please authenticate my Selma! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## acm1134

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2484056
> View attachment 2484057
> View attachment 2484058
> View attachment 2484059
> View attachment 2484060
> View attachment 2484061
> View attachment 2484062
> View attachment 2484063
> 
> 
> Please authenticate my Selma! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


looks authentic !


----------



## Flummy28

Hi ladies. Is there anybody, who can authenticate this zinnia Selma, please?


----------



## designer.deals

Flummy28 said:


> Hi ladies. Is there anybody, who can authenticate this zinnia Selma, please?




Looks authentic to me


----------



## myluvofbags

Flummy28 said:


> Hi ladies. Is there anybody, who can authenticate this zinnia Selma, please?


Looks authentic.


----------



## daintdoll

designer.deals said:


> Ladies save your MONEY because MK is getting the black/sapphire selma & black/white selma ! I can't wait lol



So it is true? The color blocks are coming back? I saw the black/white on Saks' & MK's website for like a day only to be gone the next. I want it baaaaad!


----------



## designer.deals

daintdoll said:


> So it is true? The color blocks are coming back? I saw the black/white on Saks' & MK's website for like a day only to be gone the next. I want it baaaaad!




That's what my SA said and honestly I can't wait I'm excited!


----------



## Flummy28

Will the color blocks only be available in US or also in Europe? Does anybody knows it?


----------



## Shelly95

designer.deals said:


> Ladies save your MONEY because MK is getting the black/sapphire selma & black/white selma ! I can't wait lol



Will they bring black/pink back as well??


----------



## designer.deals

Flummy28 said:


> Will the color blocks only be available in US or also in Europe? Does anybody knows it?



I'm not sure 



Shelly95 said:


> Will they bring black/pink back as well??




Not sure she only mentioned those 2


----------



## Minne Bags

Hi all: I don't own a Selma, but I often check this thread for the Selma eye candy.  Anyway, stopped by to say that I saw a black/blue color block Selma at Marshall's today (Tyson's corner, VA). There was only one, but maybe there are more floating around at other locations. I can't remember the price though.


----------



## designer.deals

Minne Bags said:


> Hi all: I don't own a Selma, but I often check this thread for the Selma eye candy.  Anyway, stopped by to say that I saw a black/blue color block Selma at Marshall's today (Tyson's corner, VA). There was only one, but maybe there are more floating around at other locations. I can't remember the price though.




Omg really!!! I needa call them & see if they get any


----------



## SelmaLove

Heads up ladies. Bloomingdales has a powder blue large Selma on sale for right at $250.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Thanks&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## designer.deals

SelmaLove said:


> Heads up ladies. Bloomingdales has a powder blue large Selma on sale for right at $250.




It's sold out . I don't know why it keeps appearing online but it's been sold out months ago


----------



## acm1134

Just got my red Selma from Lord and Taylor. I am DROOLING !!!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Just got my red Selma from Lord and Taylor. I am DROOLING !!!




It is a beauty


----------



## angel4Love

acm1134 said:


> Just got my red Selma from Lord and Taylor. I am DROOLING !!!



Pictures please so we can drool too


----------



## acm1134

angel4Love said:


> Pictures please so we can drool too


I am waiting on my Luggage Selma to arrive and then I am going to post a picture of all 3 of my newest additions


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I am waiting on my Luggage Selma to arrive and then I am going to post a picture of all 3 of my newest additions




I just sold my luggage selma just to get the dressy in luggage


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I just sold my luggage selma just to get the dressy in luggage


How much did you sell your luggage for ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> How much did you sell your luggage for ?




$270 plus shipping  I bought it for 260


----------



## Flummy28

Is here anybody who wants to sell her Selma in purple?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> $270 plus shipping  I bought it for 260



Nice ! Lol where did you get it for 260?


----------



## apple66670

acm1134 said:


> Just got my red Selma from Lord and Taylor. I am DROOLING !!!




oh my ! pictures pleaseeeeee


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Nice ! Lol where did you get it for 260?




Online always looking for coupons lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Online always looking for coupons lol


I am right there with ya ! lol I ordered my luggage selma for 250 ! I never pay retail !


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I am right there with ya ! lol I ordered my luggage selma for 250 ! I never pay retail !




If you wait like a month after it's out usually they are on sale


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> If you wait like a month after it's out usually they are on sale



I'm lucky. I have a friend who works for MK, so I get 50% off all the time!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> I'm lucky. I have a friend who works for MK, so I get 50% off all the time!




Lucky! Imma have to call you to hook it
Up lol


----------



## noeionna

designer.deals said:


> Online always looking for coupons lol


sorry, what's the website? tell me pleaseeee


----------



## slavine

anyone here knew are selma studded satchel gold really available ?

coz i found seller selling it n i wonder what's it looks like


----------



## designer.deals

noeionna said:


> sorry, what's the website? tell me pleaseeee




I just google it.


----------



## designer.deals

slavine said:


> anyone here knew are selma studded satchel gold really available ?
> 
> coz i found seller selling it n i wonder what's it looks like




All gold?


----------



## janiesea3

Just leaving Mall of Ga with 2 new beauties...will photo when I get home...gorgeous! Couldn't help myself, they were on the sale shelf in the MK store! On sale, with an additional 25% off, so got these two for half-price! I'm officially putting myself on handbag restriction!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Just leaving Mall of Ga with 2 new beauties...will photo when I get home...gorgeous! Couldn't help myself, they were on the sale shelf in the MK store! On sale, with an additional 25% off, so got these two for half-price! I'm officially putting myself on handbag restriction!!



Which ones did you get?  I just called the store and they told me the holiday styles were on sale and that they would ship for $15. They have the pomegranate and the purple Selma and the medium Selma in red I believe.


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my 2 new girls...

N/S Studded Selma in Luggage & the Stockard Satchel in Black...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Now... Purse restriction for a LLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG while!


----------



## janiesea3

Paid $224.70 for Selma & $187.95 for Stockard.


----------



## AuntJulie

The SA told me the medium selma is 8 x 10, however I've only seen them at Macy's and they were 13 x 10 x 4.  Are there two sizes?  BTW they both have handles.


----------



## amethyst25

AuntJulie said:


> The SA told me the medium selma is 8 x 10, however I've only seen them at Macy's and they were 13 x 10 x 4.  Are there two sizes?  BTW they both have handles.




The one at Macys was probably the large Selma. The largest size is the N/S Selma


----------



## AuntJulie

I just bought this one from the MK store at Mall of Georgia. The SA is shipping it to me!  I got the red saffiano medium Selma with gold hardware for 25% off and paid $15 in shipping. I confirmed it is 13 x 8 x 4. All of these in this pic are on sale 25% off, including the pomegranate large Selma with silver hardware!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I just bought this one from the MK store at Mall of Georgia. The SA is shipping it to me!  I got the red saffiano medium Selma with gold hardware for 25% off and paid $15 in shipping. I confirmed it is 13 x 8 x 4. All of these in this pic are on sale 25% off, including the pomegranate large Selma with silver hardware!




Yay to sales lol


----------



## willyjenny2007

AuntJulie said:


> I just bought this one from the MK store at Mall of Georgia. The SA is shipping it to me!  I got the red saffiano medium Selma with gold hardware for 25% off and paid $15 in shipping. I confirmed it is 13 x 8 x 4. All of these in this pic are on sale 25% off, including the pomegranate large Selma with silver hardware!



SA in mall of GA send you this pics?


----------



## Restore724

MK Selma fans, 
Which is more classic for everyday use?  
With grommets?
With studs?
With just leather, no extra hardware?


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my 2 new girls...
> 
> N/S Studded Selma in Luggage & the Stockard Satchel in Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486166
> View attachment 2486168
> View attachment 2486170
> 
> 
> Now... Purse restriction for a LLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG while!



Loving the Selma ! Where did you buy her at ?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I have been bitten by the MK bug since I have bought 2 bags in two days.....
May I join with Selma Large Messenger Bag in Palm! I have been dying to get something in this color and I was able to get her with 20% off!! 



and here with Black Medium Sutton


----------



## acm1134

Restore724 said:


> MK Selma fans,
> Which is more classic for everyday use?
> With grommets?
> With studs?
> With just leather, no extra hardware?


I have all three but I think the everyday use would be just the plain !


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> Loving the Selma ! Where did you buy her at ?





MK boutique inside the Mall of Georgia.


----------



## janiesea3

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I have been bitten by the MK bug since I have bought 2 bags in two days.....
> May I join with Selma Large Messenger Bag in Palm! I have been dying to get something in this color and I was able to get her with 20% off!!
> View attachment 2486457
> 
> 
> and here with Black Medium Sutton
> View attachment 2486458




LOVE that green "Palm" - both bags are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## designer.deals

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I have been bitten by the MK bug since I have bought 2 bags in two days.....
> May I join with Selma Large Messenger Bag in Palm! I have been dying to get something in this color and I was able to get her with 20% off!!
> View attachment 2486457
> 
> 
> and here with Black Medium Sutton
> View attachment 2486458




From whee did u get discount ? On both?


----------



## AuntJulie

willyjenny2007 said:


> SA in mall of GA send you this pics?



Yes, her name is Lauren!  She was awesome!  She said they're doing a new floor set on Monday and would text me more pics!


----------



## noeionna

I've found the Selma on sale $265.50 (25%off) on LordandTaylor website 
but when I decided to order it why they dont discount it for me..


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

janiesea3 said:


> LOVE that green "Palm" - both bags are GORGEOUS!!



Thank you!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

designer.deals said:


> From whee did u get discount ? On both?



I got the Selma 20% off, Earlier the same day I had bought a Coach Bag on sale and when I paid, I got a 20% off coupon off the register. It was good on any Item that was not on sale I asked the MK SA if I could use and they said yes. This was at Macy's today using my Macys card. The Sutton I got at MK store and paid FP.  Hope this helps.

For those who asked via PM - the coupon works


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my 2 new girls...
> 
> N/S Studded Selma in Luggage & the Stockard Satchel in Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486166
> View attachment 2486168
> View attachment 2486170
> 
> 
> Now... Purse restriction for a LLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG while!




Ahh love the studded Selma!!


----------



## apple66670

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I have been bitten by the MK bug since I have bought 2 bags in two days.....
> May I join with Selma Large Messenger Bag in Palm! I have been dying to get something in this color and I was able to get her with 20% off!!
> View attachment 2486457
> 
> 
> and here with Black Medium Sutton
> View attachment 2486458




The palm color is gorrrrgeous ! Can I a modelling pic of it ? I'm considering of getting a large selma messenger too .


----------



## purdy_femme

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I have been bitten by the MK bug since I have bought 2 bags in two days.....
> May I join with Selma Large Messenger Bag in Palm! I have been dying to get something in this color and I was able to get her with 20% off!!
> View attachment 2486457
> 
> 
> and here with Black Medium Sutton
> View attachment 2486458




love them both! congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I got the Selma 20% off, Earlier the same day I had bought a Coach Bag on sale and when I paid, I got a 20% off coupon off the register. It was good on any Item that was not on sale I asked the MK SA if I could use and they said yes. This was at Macy's today using my Macys card. The Sutton I got at MK store and paid FP.  Hope this helps.
> 
> For those who asked via PM - the coupon works
> View attachment 2486681




Oh really u can use those ! Damn I never knew


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

apple66670 said:


> The palm color is gorrrrgeous ! Can I a modelling pic of it ? I'm considering of getting a large selma messenger too .



Hi Apple66670,
Here are some pics, not the best pics as I don't have good lighting and or a good mirror to do mod shots but I hope this helps. If you have seen a Coach Mini Tanner they are the same bag basically except MK is more structured.  I hope these help. 
I am a on the bigger side so the strap length is good for me.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

purdy_femme said:


> love them both! congrats!



Thank you!!



designer.deals said:


> Oh really u can use those ! Damn I never knew



Yay! Hopefully you can use one going forward! The one that I got was valid for one time use and expired 3/1


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my 2 new girls...
> 
> N/S Studded Selma in Luggage & the Stockard Satchel in Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486166
> View attachment 2486168
> View attachment 2486170
> 
> 
> Now... Purse restriction for a LLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG while!




Congrats!!!


----------



## willyjenny2007

All of them were on sale at L&T store


----------



## acm1134

willyjenny2007 said:


> All of them were on sale at L&T store


Is that red or cinnabar ?


----------



## willyjenny2007

acm1134 said:


> Is that red or cinnabar ?



This is Red 
Cinabar was sold out 2 or 3 months a go


----------



## darcy-0702

Looking for a large Selma in khaki on sale. If anyone knows where they may be on sale, please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## acm1134

willyjenny2007 said:


> This is Red
> Cinabar was sold out 2 or 3 months a go


I got the red from L&T too ! So in love


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I got the red from L&T too ! So in love




The red grommet is on sale now -__- damn sales


----------



## willyjenny2007

AuntJulie said:


> Yes, her name is Lauren!  She was awesome!  She said they're doing a new floor set on Monday and would text me more pics!


If you don't mind please Give me her number in private message,thanks a lot


----------



## apple66670

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi Apple66670,
> Here are some pics, not the best pics as I don't have good lighting and or a good mirror to do mod shots but I hope this helps. If you have seen a Coach Mini Tanner they are the same bag basically except MK is more structured.  I hope these help.
> I am a on the bigger side so the strap length is good for me.
> 
> View attachment 2486735
> View attachment 2486736
> 
> View attachment 2486737
> 
> View attachment 2486738




Now I'm getting it for suree. Thank you so much. I looked at the mini tanner before, love the style but the breakaway zipper is annoying. Plus I favor michael kors quality a bit more than coach . 
Thanks again


----------



## PixieSg

Hello! Im new here! I just had my Selmas purchased through my sister who's in Arizona now. Hehehe. Cant wait for them to reach home. Got her to get me 3 bags.2 large Selmas in black and pomegranate; and a medium messenger in pink. Price was discounted at 25% off, luckily. Here in Singapore a large costs abt 679 SGD. Will post pix once my babies reach home. Yippee!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Belk has the large studded for 40% off 




darcy-0702 said:


> Looking for a large Selma in khaki on sale. If anyone knows where they may be on sale, please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## darcy-0702

fieldsinspring said:


> Belk has the large studded for 40% off



Thank you for the info. I'm not sure about the size of the north south style though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

fieldsinspring said:


> Belk has the large studded for 40% off



Thank you for posting this!!!  I just ordered the dark khaki for a STEAL!!   :urock:


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Can anyone help authenticate this selma grommet?


----------



## acm1134

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2488380
> View attachment 2488381
> View attachment 2488382
> View attachment 2488383
> View attachment 2488384
> View attachment 2488385
> View attachment 2488386
> View attachment 2488387
> 
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this selma grommet?


Looks authentic !


----------



## acm1134

Finally got all of my three new Selma's in 
Excuse my little one 

LG Red Selma for $268.50
MD Optic White for $224.91
LG Luggage for $250.71
And I just ordered the N/S Selma with studs in Navy for $233.91
I am officially done for the year already hehe


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Finally got all of my three new Selma's in
> 
> Excuse my little one
> 
> 
> 
> LG Red Selma for $268.50
> 
> MD Optic White for $224.91
> 
> LG Luggage for $250.71
> 
> And I just ordered the N/S Selma with studs in Navy for $233.91
> 
> I am officially done for the year already hehe




Beauty !! I just scored for selma grommet at Macy's $277


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Beauty !! I just scored for selma grommet at Macy's $277


Awesome ! What color did you get ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Awesome ! What color did you get ?




Luggage since I sold my plain selma


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Luggage since I sold my plain selma


I think the luggage with grommets will look amazing !!! Did you use a coupon or was it on sale ??


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I think the luggage with grommets will look amazing !!! Did you use a coupon or was it on sale ??




Sale for $321 plus I had 20% off coupon


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> Finally got all of my three new Selma's in
> 
> Excuse my little one
> 
> 
> 
> LG Red Selma for $268.50
> 
> MD Optic White for $224.91
> 
> LG Luggage for $250.71
> 
> And I just ordered the N/S Selma with studs in Navy for $233.91
> 
> I am officially done for the year already hehe




Stunning bags & extra cute baby!!


----------



## Piarpreet

My one and only selma
Its a crossbody small in neon yellow


----------



## Piarpreet

Forgot to attach lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and my mother in law's chihuahua lol


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I think the luggage with grommets will look amazing !!! Did you use a coupon or was it on sale ??




Can u believe red u can get it 20% off 268.50 now &#128529;


----------



## Restore724

*Violet and Fuchsia grommet*


----------



## angel4Love

acm1134 said:


> Finally got all of my three new Selma's in
> Excuse my little one
> 
> LG Red Selma for $268.50
> MD Optic White for $224.91
> LG Luggage for $250.71
> And I just ordered the N/S Selma with studs in Navy for $233.91
> I am officially done for the year already hehe


Congratulations! Absolutely gorgeous  and your little one has already got her eyes on designer purses...adorable


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Violet and Fuchsia grommet*



OMG!
Both Selmas are stunning! 
I need to get me one of these!
I can't decide which one I love more cause both are so gorgeous! 
Congrats!


----------



## megcurry

How and where are folks getting the plain LG Selma in Luggage on sale?  I'm not seeing it reduced on any of the store websites...and Macy's often excludes MICHAEL Michael Kors from their coupons so...what's your trick?  

Meg


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Can u believe red u can get it 20% off 268.50 now &#128529;


What!? Where at ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

Piarpreet said:


> Forgot to attach lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother in law's chihuahua lol


Love your mini Hamilton messenger collection...


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Can u believe red u can get it 20% off 268.50 now &#128529;



I just ordered my red grommet large Selma @ Belk's! Where did you get yours??


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> What!? Where at ?




Macy's


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I just ordered my red grommet large Selma @ Belk's! Where did you get yours??




I'm thinking about ordering another one for my mom on the sale price


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I'm thinking about ordering another one for my mom on the sale price



I didn't see it online- is this in store?


----------



## designer.deals

I mean I want to Order another red grommet bag


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Macy's


Is it in store only ? Can't see it online. I went to my MK today and they had the Medium Optic White Grommet Selma for $194 +tax (left my wallet at home) so I am going back tomorrow to get it and return the one I got from Bloomingdales for $225. Saves me about $15 ! lol Have you had good experience with poshmark ? I might try to sell the one from Bloomies on there or ebay.


----------



## piperhallie

OMG I just saw my dream Selma (pearl gray grommet) on sale at Macy's online!! I'm gonna go by the store tonight.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Is it in store only ? Can't see it online. I went to my MK today and they had the Medium Optic White Grommet Selma for $194 +tax (left my wallet at home) so I am going back tomorrow to get it and return the one I got from Bloomingdales for $225. Saves me about $15 ! lol Have you had good experience with poshmark ? I might try to sell the one from Bloomies on there or ebay.




I have but I use paypal because they keep 20% profit even though your not suppose to use paypal . Sometimes I do but there's a few low BALLERS


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> OMG I just saw my dream Selma (pearl gray grommet) on sale at Macy's online!! I'm gonna go by the store tonight.




If you have 20% coupon it'll be $277


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> If you have 20% coupon it'll be $277



I sent you a PM!!!


----------



## piperhallie

Finally joining with pearl gray grommet selma!


----------



## Restore724

*Black grommet gold hardware*


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> View attachment 2489352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joining with pearl gray grommet selma!




U were able to get coupon ?


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> U were able to get coupon ?




No the SA was nice


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> No the SA was nice




That's good!! 20%?


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> That's good!! 20%?




Yup!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Yup!




Imma do some damage on belks


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Can someone help me authenticate this one? Thanks!

Also, which one would you guys prefer, a grommet or just a plain selma?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

piperhallie said:


> View attachment 2489352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joining with pearl gray grommet selma!



beautiful!


----------



## designer.deals

megcurry said:


> How and where are folks getting the plain LG Selma in Luggage on sale?  I'm not seeing it reduced on any of the store websites...and Macy's often excludes MICHAEL Michael Kors from their coupons so...what's your trick?
> 
> Meg




Thought about the grommet luggage selma? It's on sale at Macy's


----------



## ammmattanee

Need more and more...!!


----------



## ammmattanee

:d


----------



## sharifahhazirah

can someone help me authenticate this? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item25892d6c9d&_uhb=1


----------



## lia margaretha

piperhallie said:


> View attachment 2489352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joining with pearl gray grommet selma!




Perfect &#128077;&#128077; 
I want that ones, hope it is available on singapore&#128591;


----------



## lucydee

ammmattanee said:


> :d



Very beautiful colors in this bag!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Black grommet gold hardware*



Gorgeous Selma!
I am going to get this one!
Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## piperhallie

ammmattanee said:


> Need more and more...!!



LOVE!!!


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> LOVE!!!




I feel the same way!! I did some damage on Lord & Taylor Monday morning... (Yikes!)...


----------



## keishapie1973

I broke my ban and purchased a pearl grey grommet Selma today from Macy's for $279 (including tax).  I ordered a grey studded Selma from Bloomingdales before Christmas but the order got cancelled.  I'm so happy because I actually like the grommet version better......

 It's not really cheating because I put it away until my birthday in April.....

Here she is along with a family photo.......


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> I broke my ban and purchased a pearl grey grommet Selma today from Macy's for $279 (including tax).  I ordered a grey studded Selma from Bloomingdales before Christmas but the order got cancelled.  I'm so happy because I actually like the grommet version better......
> 
> It's not really cheating because I put it away until my birthday in April.....
> 
> Here she is along with a family photo.......


love that color with the grommets!  I have the pearl grey with studds but I actually like the grommets better! ! Did you use a coupon ?


----------



## piperhallie

tauketula said:


> I broke my ban and purchased a pearl grey grommet Selma today from Macy's for $279 (including tax).  I ordered a grey studded Selma from Bloomingdales before Christmas but the order got cancelled.  I'm so happy because I actually like the grommet version better......
> 
> It's not really cheating because I put it away until my birthday in April.....
> 
> Here she is along with a family photo.......



Twinsies!!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> love that color with the grommets!  I have the pearl grey with studds but I actually like the grommets better! ! Did you use a coupon ?



Yes. When I tried to order it online, it wouldn't accept the coupon. But, the SA applied the coupon today without me even asking......


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> I broke my ban and purchased a pearl grey grommet Selma today from Macy's for $279 (including tax).  I ordered a grey studded Selma from Bloomingdales before Christmas but the order got cancelled.  I'm so happy because I actually like the grommet version better......
> 
> It's not really cheating because I put it away until my birthday in April.....
> 
> Here she is along with a family photo.......




Congrats! I want the black one with silver grommet or get Palm grommet and return the stud palm I got from Bloomingdales . What's your opinion


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> Congrats! I want the black one with silver grommet or get Palm grommet and return the stud palm I got from Bloomingdales . What's your opinion



I actually love the black with silver grommet. It's actually my favorite but I didn't get it because my last purchase was the black Hamilton. So, keep the studded palm and add the black grommet......


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Congrats! I want the black one with silver grommet or get Palm grommet and return the stud palm I got from Bloomingdales . What's your opinion


I don't know if you are stuck on the large size, but my mk store had the medium selma with grommets in optic white and black for $194.60. I went and bought the white today so I could return the other one I ordered. I paid $209.16 today with tax


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> I actually love the black with silver grommet. It's actually my favorite but I didn't get it because my last purchase was the black Hamilton. So, keep the studded palm and add the black grommet......




What's if I tell u I have the black plain selma & studd black selma (same size)


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I don't know if you are stuck on the large size, but my mk store had the medium selma with grommets in optic white and black for $194.60. I went and bought the white today so I could return the other one I ordered. I paid $209.16 today with tax




Honestly I don't know! I feel medium is too small but at the same time not to heavy


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Honestly I don't know! I feel medium is too small but at the same time not to heavy


I thought so too, I always like to have a big bag, but I am only 5'2 and 100 lbs and the first time I took my lg selma out and saw myself in a mirror with it I felt like it ate me alive ! lol Now I still carry my large ones but I am going to try this medium out and see how I like it


----------



## elianachic

This was my dilemma 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 vs 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I returned the fuchsia for classic black. I'm happy I did! &#128515;


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> Anyone have an SA they work with at any Dillard's?




What do you mean by work with?


----------



## designer.deals

elianachic said:


> What do you mean by work with?




Have had good experiences or helps you often in the handbag department


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> Have had good experiences or helps you often in the handbag department




Ohhh thanks. Sorry, I'm new. &#128515;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Selmas


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Selmas



Lovely colors!!!! They are all so pretty.......


----------



## PixieSg

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Selmas




Omg! Loooooveee how they look together! Cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

My everyday work bag. Love it! Fits a lot of stuff without being too heavy


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Selmas



Drooling...


----------



## janiesea3

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2490380
> 
> My everyday work bag. Love it! Fits a lot of stuff without being too heavy





Beautiful & you wear it well!


----------



## Christa72720

elianachic said:


> This was my dilemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the fuchsia for classic black. I'm happy I did! &#128515;



Nooooooo... Always pink, always pink .  Really they are all beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> I broke my ban and purchased a pearl grey grommet Selma today from Macy's for $279 (including tax).  I ordered a grey studded Selma from Bloomingdales before Christmas but the order got cancelled.  I'm so happy because I actually like the grommet version better......
> 
> It's not really cheating because I put it away until my birthday in April.....
> 
> Here she is along with a family photo.......




I love your Grey Grommet Selma!  I saw this one in Macys tonight when I went to pick up my black with gold grommet Selma and I was very tempted to get the pearl grey.
I just might go back and get it its so pretty!


Congrats on yours!


----------



## lucydee

piperhallie said:


> View attachment 2489352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joining with pearl gray grommet selma!




Beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

lucydee said:


> I love your Grey Grommet Selma!  I saw this one in Macys tonight when I went to pick up my black with gold grommet Selma and I was very tempted to get the pearl grey.
> I just might go back and get it its so pretty!
> 
> 
> Congrats on yours!



Thank you!!! The black one was really tempting, also the navy. Congrats!!!! Yours is also a beauty. I've only seen one person carrying a mk grommet irl.  If only I had a money tree......


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> Thank you!!! The black one was really tempting, also the navy. Congrats!!!! Yours is also a beauty. I've only seen one person carrying a mk grommet irl.  If only I had a money tree......




The Navy one was beautiful too, I couldn't decide but finally decided on the black with gold hw but I think I really need to get the pearl grey too!  I figure I can carry it also in the warmer months.  It really looks great with the silver grommets!


----------



## designer.deals

I want all the grommet Selma's now!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

designer.deals said:


> I want all the grommet Selma's now!



Would u say the grommet or the plain selma is better? I'm already thinking about a 2nd selma for myself


----------



## designer.deals

sharifahhazirah said:


> Would u say the grommet or the plain selma is better? I'm already thinking about a 2nd selma for myself




I say plain. A more sophisticated look but I'm loving the grommet


----------



## melissatrv

I love the grey grommet, wonder if this will come in Medium


----------



## gatorgirl07

Any chance one of you lovely ladies can authenticate this North South Selma from ebay?

seller:  http://www.ebay.com/usr/aaaredsale

item  number:  161148415369

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Selma-Stud-Bag-Large-North-South-Tote-Purse-/161148415369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258531ad89


----------



## kit23

I'm more of a Coach/MBMJ person, but today I saw a girl with the large (maybe medium?) Selma in luggage, and well, now I need it  buttt I can't seem to find the medium version in luggage anywhere! Anyone know if it will be coming back? It's not even on the MK website for preorder :cry:


----------



## designer.deals

kit23 said:


> I'm more of a Coach/MBMJ person, but today I saw a girl with the large (maybe medium?) Selma in luggage, and well, now I need it  buttt I can't seem to find the medium version in luggage anywhere! Anyone know if it will be coming back? It's not even on the MK website for preorder :cry:




I don't think medium was made (one with handles)


----------



## kaylenxo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Selmas




Love your Selmas!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies check it out now before they sell out. Grommet Selma's large are $214 and studded palm selma $199


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=designer.deals;26156955]Ladies check it out now before they sell out. Grommet Selma's large are $214 and studded palm selma $199[/QUOTE]

at lord and Taylor


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> [ QUOTE=designer.deals;26156955]Ladies check it out now before they sell out. Grommet Selma's large are $214 and studded palm selma $199



at lord and Taylor[/QUOTE]
Thank you!!!! I picked up the black one the green was sold out.   Doing the Happy Dance   Thanks for sharing the sale here.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Ladies check it out now before they sell out. Grommet Selma's large are $214 and studded palm selma $199


tried to add the grommet to my cart but it came out $320.99 not 214


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> tried to add the grommet to my cart but it came out $320.99 not 214



Yes, same thing happened to me.......


----------



## elianachic

Christa72720 said:


> Nooooooo... Always pink, always pink .  Really they are all beautiful!




Every single one of my friends (and my bf) all said black.  I'll have to buy the pink soon!!


----------



## elianachic

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2490380
> 
> My everyday work bag. Love it! Fits a lot of stuff without being too heavy




It's beautiful!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I want all the grommet Selma's now!




Haha! Get them...although I think you're WELL on your way to having the corner market of Selma's! Lol


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> at lord and Taylor


Thank you!!!! I picked up the black one the green was sold out.   Doing the Happy Dance   Thanks for sharing the sale here.[/QUOTE]


I have 4 bags last night &#128513;


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> tried to add the grommet to my cart but it came out $320.99 not 214




That's weird I checked out and got the black grommet for $214


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Haha! Get them...although I think you're WELL on your way to having the corner market of Selma's! Lol




I'm selling a few bags to buy the grommet ones lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> That's weird I checked out and got the black grommet for $214


That is strange. I just checked again and even went through the checkout process still wasn't the price you listed. Oh well that's a good thing, I don't need any more ! lolol


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> That is strange. I just checked again and even went through the checkout process still wasn't the price you listed. Oh well that's a good thing, I don't need any more ! lolol




Just checked now and it's back to original sale price I got them 50% off 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here it shows them at 50% off at the bottom .


----------



## Luvdabags

Her maiden voyage!!  I have the red selma with grommets on the way from Belk.  I seriously could collect them all.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Just checked now and it's back to original sale price I got them 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490925
> 
> 
> Here it shows them at 50% off at the bottom .


maybe you got the last of the good deals


----------



## acm1134

Luvdabags said:


> View attachment 2490933
> 
> 
> Her maiden voyage!!  I have the red selma with grommets on the way from L&T.   I seriously could collect them all.


Beauty ! I debated purchasing this bag in black with silver hardware at the mk store yesterday, it was on sale $194 ! What size is this one ?


----------



## Luvdabags

acm1134 said:


> Beauty ! I debated purchasing this bag in black with silver hardware at the mk store yesterday, it was on sale $194 ! What size is this one ?




It's the large.  I need to stay away from the MK store with all these killer deals.  I'm trying to buy my last LV... So many choices!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> maybe you got the last of the good deals





I made sure to check price once again . It order gets canceled it wasn't meant to be


----------



## elianachic

Luvdabags said:


> View attachment 2490933
> 
> 
> Her maiden voyage!!  I have the red selma with grommets on the way from Belk.  I seriously could collect them all.




Oh it's lovely!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> maybe you got the last of the good deals



I called them and they honored the $214 price BUT their customer service is 24 to 48 hours behind Logistics, so they may cancel my order due to lack of inventory....again.


----------



## houstonm2198

I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.


----------



## elianachic

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.




Wow what a great deal!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I called them and they honored the $214 price BUT their customer service is 24 to 48 hours behind Logistics, so they may cancel my order due to lack of inventory....again.




Oh no ! That's kind lame they should be up to date


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.




I want it do you know of thru accept calls


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> I want it do you know of thru accept calls


I'm sorry I don't know.


----------



## Lilac_Valley

Fantastic deal! Congrats on a beautiful bag


----------



## acm1134

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.


Was it 40% off all clearance ? And when does it end ? Do you have to have a store card for the additional discount ?


----------



## keishapie1973

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.



Excellent deal and beautiful bag!!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Was it 40% off all clearance ? And when does it end ? Do you have to have a store card for the additional discount ?


Yes, it was off everything on clearance. I didn't ask when it ended.  I do not have a Dillards card.


----------



## houstonm2198

tauketula said:


> Excellent deal and beautiful bag!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

elianachic said:


> Wow what a great deal!


Thanks you. I just stopped in to see what they had and saw the 40% off signs.


----------



## Flummy28

Oh my god, I need need need a violet Selma!!! Can anybody tell me, where to find such one?


----------



## designer.deals

[Q UOTE=houstonm2198;26159932]I'm sorry I don't know.[/QUOTE]

I will give it a try


----------



## houstonm2198

Flummy28 said:


> Oh my god, I need need need a violet Selma!!! Can anybody tell me, where to find such one?


I saw one with grommets on Macys website for 320.99


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> I'm selling a few bags to buy the grommet ones lol


I need to check out your sales.  Where are you listing them?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ladies go back to Lord and Taylor the optic white Selma is $214 and the black patent Selma is $179.  The others are on sale $ 320- $298.  Someone is playing with the prices so be quick if you want one.  I did get the Black Grommet Selma this morning at 5AM for $214 before they raised the price.


----------



## houstonm2198

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ladies go back to Lord and Taylor the optic white Selma is $214 and the black patent Selma is $179.  The others are on sale $ 320- $298.  Someone is playing with the prices so be quick if you want one.  I did get the Black Grommet Selma this morning at 5AM for $214 before they raised the price.


Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I need to check out your sales.  Where are you listing them?




Poshmark or send me a pm and I'll send u pictures


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ladies go back to Lord and Taylor the optic white Selma is $214 and the black patent Selma is $179.  The others are on sale $ 320- $298.  Someone is playing with the prices so be quick if you want one.  I did get the Black Grommet Selma this morning at 5AM for $214 before they raised the price.




See in not crazy they were 50% in the morning I checked at midnight


----------



## VajstaGurly

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.


Excellent find... LOVE love the color...


----------



## lucydee

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.





Gorgeous Selma!
I will be twins with you soon 


Congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Selma!
> I will be twins with you soon
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Yay!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Poshmark or send me a pm and I'll send u pictures


I am trying to get on poshmark


----------



## houstonm2198

VajstaGurly said:


> Excellent find... LOVE love the color...


Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am trying to get on poshmark




I'm selling most bags in there


----------



## myluvofbags

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.


Wow, great deal.  She's a beauty, you definitely could not pass that up.


----------



## angel4Love

houstonm2198 said:


> I stopped at Dillards today.  They are having an additional 40% off clearance.  I got the large khaki Selma with grommets for $194.59 (including tax).  They were on clearance for 299.60 plus and additional 40% off.



 I feel cheated, seriously. I have been wanting dark khaki ever since I saw it. I was waiting for it to go on sale but not happening at Macy's just yet, and even then I do not think it will be priced this low. I am bummed and won't be able to sleep


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> See in not crazy they were 50% in the morning I checked at midnight



Yes, I got the coffee with grommets for $214. Hopefully I don't get another email canceling the order.


----------



## AuntJulie

Flummy28 said:


> Oh my god, I need need need a violet Selma!!! Can anybody tell me, where to find such one?



I saw the pomegranate at the Mall of Georgia MK store. It was 25% off last week.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> Yes, I got the coffee with grommets for $214. Hopefully I don't get another email canceling the order.


I have a feeling mine may not process either.  My cc was charged twice in error and the rep said one would drop off.  Both are still pending and one should be charged so they can ship my order?   BUMMED!  There customer service is terrible, I am not happy with the service on the phone.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I'm selling most bags in there



How do you go about selling bags?  I bought the red medium Selma with handles and it's beautiful, but just too small for me. I'm a plus size.


----------



## acm1134

I sell mine on eBay ! Or you can use poshmark


----------



## Flummy28

Thank you DP purse fan, but I only want violet or pink or fuchsia.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I sell mine on eBay ! Or you can use poshmark



I'm scared to sell. I've never sold anything on the Internet before. How does it work?  I don't think I will be in the business of buying and selling. I may just give it to my sister who can't afford a MK.

Hubby might not be happy though. Lol


----------



## acm1134

EBay is the best way to do it. You post your item and if someone bids or buys they pay through PayPal then you ship it ! And you can read reviews of the buyers too. If someone doesn't pay you can open a case against them. EBay is Lile everything rolled into one lol


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Yes, I got the coffee with grommets for $214. Hopefully I don't get another email canceling the order.




Did u get it from belk or lord and Taylor !


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> How do you go about selling bags?  I bought the red medium Selma with handles and it's beautiful, but just too small for me. I'm a plus size.




I sell on poshmark , threadflip


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I have a feeling mine may not process either.  My cc was charged twice in error and the rep said one would drop off.  Both are still pending and one should be charged so they can ship my order?   BUMMED!  There customer service is terrible, I am not happy with the service on the phone.




Belk?


----------



## acm1134

Finally got my N/S Navy Selma with studs! (:


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Finally got my N/S Navy Selma with studs! (:


Pretty!


----------



## acm1134

Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Finally got my N/S Navy Selma with studs! (:




Beautiful!!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you ! I think my main color collection is complete. Won't plan on purchasing anything else until I find a killer sale on some purples or pinks !


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh wow that is beautiful!! I have the same bag coming yikes! 




acm1134 said:


> Finally got my N/S Navy Selma with studs! (:


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh wow that is beautiful!! I have the same bag coming yikes!


Yay ! Bag twins  Did you order from Belk ?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yep! But I ordered too many things! I have to decide. None have come yet. 3 of the 4 have shipped but they say not until next Tuesday. I hope it's wrong. :/ how are you liking the size? 




acm1134 said:


> Yay ! Bag twins  Did you order from Belk ?


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> Yep! But I ordered too many things! I have to decide. None have come yet. 3 of the 4 have shipped but they say not until next Tuesday. I hope it's wrong. :/ how are you liking the size?


What all did you order ? I like the size a lot. It's pretty much the same size as the N/S Hamilton ! I used to not like the look of the N/S Selma, but then one day I realized its actually really cute !


----------



## melissatrv

I have been wanting the Medium Black with Silver grommets and the white is on sale at Neiman's but no black....waaaaaah!!!


----------



## acm1134

Check you local mk store. I just bought the medium white with grommets for $194 + tax and they also had black with grommets


----------



## fieldsinspring

What didn't I order?!? Haha I got the luggage specchio hamilton, the navy stud selma, the red travel satchel and the monogram satchel. 




acm1134 said:


> What all did you order ? I like the size a lot. It's pretty much the same size as the N/S Hamilton ! I used to not like the look of the N/S Selma, but then one day I realized its actually really cute !


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> What didn't I order?!? Haha I got the luggage specchio hamilton, the navy stud selma, the red travel satchel and the monogram satchel.


Oo LA LA ! Post pics when you get them in


----------



## melissatrv

acm1134 said:


> Check you local mk store. I just bought the medium white with grommets for $194 + tax and they also had black with grommets


 
My MK store claims to never have any sale bags and that the "sell out" of everything.  But I will definitely check into it.


----------



## acm1134

melissatrv said:


> My MK store claims to never have any sale bags and that the "sell out" of everything.  But I will definitely check into it.



That's crazy ! I don't know why they would say that. They had the white and the black with grommets the crossbodys with grommets a luggage n/s Selma with studs and the optic white specchio Hamilton all on clearance !


----------



## SarahLVoe

The ups man just dropped off
My new red Selma from Macy's and I opened her up ready to take her to use her and this is what I find! . I don't have time to go to a Macy's store to take it off today. Think I can cut it off?


----------



## acm1134

SarahLVoe said:


> View attachment 2492661
> 
> The ups man just dropped off
> My new red Selma from Macy's and I opened her up ready to take her to use her and this is what I find! . I don't have time to go to a Macy's store to take it off today. Think I can cut it off?



Omg ! How the heck do they forget to take that off ?? I would say cut it but I'd be afraid if doing that would cause damage to the bag. I would call customer service and just see what they say to do


----------



## fieldsinspring

I definitely will. Everything had shipped but the red work satchel, I just got an email saying it was not available. So I guess that's a blessing in disguise. 



acm1134 said:


> Oo LA LA ! Post pics when you get them in


----------



## SarahLVoe

acm1134 said:


> Omg ! How the heck do they forget to take that off ?? I would say cut it but I'd be afraid if doing that would cause damage to the bag. I would call customer service and just see what they say to do




Lol I know right? Thank you! I just took some lawn sheers ( scary I know!) but it came right off and my bag is perfect! Yay!


----------



## angel4Love

Now I want a Fuschia and one seller from Poshmark selling it for $550.00 and I'm like, "are you for real?" Just unbelievable how some people can get, seriously.


----------



## acm1134

SarahLVoe said:


> Lol I know right? Thank you! I just took some lawn sheers ( scary I know!) but it came right off and my bag is perfect! Yay!



It that the large red Selma ?


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hey ladies! Can someone please authenticate this for me?


----------



## lucydee

acm1134 said:


> Finally got my N/S Navy Selma with studs! (:





Beautiful Selma!
Congrats!


----------



## acm1134

lucydee said:


> Beautiful Selma!
> Congrats!



Thank you it is my new favorite !


----------



## SarahLVoe

acm1134 said:


> It that the large red Selma ?




Yes it is!


----------



## designer.deals

My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493231
> 
> 
> My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma




Gorgeous!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Gorgeous!




I returned the dark khaki and well I was gonna save the money for the dressy but I saw this one on sale so I took it


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493231
> 
> 
> My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma



It's beautiful!  Love the gold hardware with the luggage color!


----------



## AuntJulie

melissatrv said:


> My MK store claims to never have any sale bags and that the "sell out" of everything.  But I will definitely check into it.



I just got a red medium Selma from the MK store at Mall of GA for 25% off. They shipped to me too.


----------



## AuntJulie

SarahLVoe said:


> Yes it is!



I'm so jelly!  I just the medium red and it's so beautiful but too small!  The large red is simply perfect!


----------



## AuntJulie

Question for you Selma experts...why does the large bag have different measurements on different sites?  Some say its 3 1/2" deep and others say it's 6" deep.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> It's beautiful!  Love the gold hardware with the luggage color!




I can't stop admiring it


----------



## amanda.panda

just ordered the croc embossed selma in size large , want more but so indecisive about colours! really want the black lg selma but recently purchased mbmj classic q groovee in black, dont know which I prefer as I cant justify having two black bags


----------



## willyjenny2007

AuntJulie said:


> I just got a red medium Selma from the MK store at Mall of GA for 25% off. They shipped to me too.


Thanks for your information and here is my stuff
Selma Red Medium




Selma Pomegranate Large


----------



## acm1134

SarahLVoe said:


> Yes it is!



I just got the same bag from l&t but haven't taken her out yet. Such a gorgeous bag !


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493231
> 
> 
> My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma



I love ! I asked the sa at the mk store about this bag and she swore up and down it didn't exist and that no one sold the luggage color but the mk store because it was exclusive. She had no idea what she was talking about


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493231
> 
> 
> My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma


Twins! I really love the color of this bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

willyjenny2007 said:


> Thanks for your information and here is my stuff
> Selma Red Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Pomegranate Large


Pretty colors!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I love ! I asked the sa at the mk store about this bag and she swore up and down it didn't exist and that no one sold the luggage color but the mk store because it was exclusive. She had no idea what she was talking about




Some SA don't know their own products or they lie


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> Twins! I really love the color of this bag.




Thanks! It is! Now I want to sell my pomegranate selma to get the violet grommet selma


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> Thanks! It is! Now I want to sell my pomegranate selma to get the violet grommet selma


I want the violet grommet selma too.  Macys has it on their website marked down to 320.99, so I am watching it to see if the price goes down.


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> I want the violet grommet selma too.  Macys has it on their website marked down to 320.99, so I am watching it to see if the price goes down.




If u are a Macy's cardholder and get the 20% coupon cards u can use that (only works in store and on sale items) that's how I got the luggage for $277


----------



## Restore724

*Dark Khaki with gold grommets*


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Dark Khaki with gold grommets*




Gorgeous Selma!
Can't wait till mine arrives next week.


We will be twins again!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Selma!
> Can't wait till mine arrives next week.
> 
> 
> We will be twins again!




Where did u buy yours ? I want one


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> Where did u buy yours ? I want one




Dillards for 179.00


----------



## elianachic

Restore724 said:


> *Dark Khaki with gold grommets*




She's beautiful. How much did you pay?


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Dillards for 179.00




Lucky! Do u know if ur Dillard's has more dark khaki Selma's ? Or if they can ship? I would love one so bad


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Thanks! It is! Now I want to sell my pomegranate selma to get the violet grommet selma



I am interested in your pomegranate if you want to PM me. I have paypal. Thanks!!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> I am interested in your pomegranate if you want to PM me. I have paypal. Thanks!!




Sent


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> Lucky! Do u know if ur Dillard's has more dark khaki Selma's ? Or if they can ship? I would love one so bad




Dark Khaki is sold out at dillards since they were on clearance, my friend called this morning and they said all gone.
You could try another department store, like macys, bloomies, etc.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Dark Khaki is sold out at dillards since they were on clearance, my friend called this morning and they said all gone.
> You could try another department store, like macys, bloomies, etc.




Bummer thanks if you ever decide to let it go let me know


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Selma!
> Can't wait till mine arrives next week.
> 
> 
> We will be twins again!




Thanks!  

Note- your PM is out of space.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Today, I bought my first selma!  Introducing the large north south selma in dark khaki


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Bummer thanks if you ever decide to let it go let me know




Belks still has the dark khaki


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Note- your PM is out of space.




thanks for letting me know,
Will clean it up now.


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> *Dark Khaki with gold grommets*



So pretty!!!!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Restore724 said:


> *Dark Khaki with gold grommets*


the Selma is gorgeous... especially the color...


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> What's if I tell u I have the black plain selma & studd black selma (same size)



I'm just seeing this post. LOL I don't know. Maybe get a totally different color.


----------



## houstonm2198

For those who live in San Antonio.  I just left Ingram Mall.  They have 1 white and 2 pearl gray large Selma with grommets for 299.60 plus 40% off.  They also had 1 large coffee plain Selma for 250.99 plus 40% off.  I am not sure when the 40% ends.

Sorry, this was in Dillards.


----------



## houstonm2198

gatorgirl07 said:


> Today, I bought my first selma!  Introducing the large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493883


She's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

Restore724 said:


> *Dark Khaki with gold grommets*


Twins! I love this bag.


----------



## lucydee

gatorgirl07 said:


> Today, I bought my first selma!  Introducing the large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493883




Beautiful Selma!
Congrats!


----------



## elianachic

houstonm2198 said:


> For those who live in San Antonio.  I just left Ingram Mall.  They have 1 white and 2 pearl gray large Selma with grommets for 299.60 plus 40% off.  They also had 1 large coffee plain Selma for 250.99 plus 40% off.  I am not sure when the 40% ends.
> 
> Sorry, this was in Dillards.




I live in San Antonio! I'll have to go by now! Thank you


----------



## houstonm2198

elianachic said:


> I live in San Antonio! I'll have to go by now! Thank you


You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## piperhallie

It's madness at Macy's right now!


----------



## Restore724

piperhallie said:


> It's madness at Macy's right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494397





OMG, that store has a lot of inventory!! 
Is this at the Macy's headquarters or warehouse?


----------



## piperhallie

Nope Bay Area CA!


----------



## AuntJulie

piperhallie said:


> Nope Bay Area CA!



Are there lots of women going crazy buying?


----------



## slxl

I bought my first Selma in black with sliver hardware with grommets today! Haven't had the chance to unwrap it yet. Had to pack them into my luggage...  

But just to share... I got mine at Long Island Roosevelt mall's Macy's. they were on sale for 25% at 321. But there was a additional 20% off for some woman's heart disease awareness event when you purchase the badge at 2usd. 

So it brought the whole total down to only 256.80.


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> I'm just seeing this post. LOL I don't know. Maybe get a totally different color.




Too late I bought it lol


----------



## elianachic

piperhallie said:


> It's madness at Macy's right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494397




Holy sh*t!&#128563;&#128563;&#128152;


----------



## piperhallie

AuntJulie said:


> Are there lots of women going crazy buying?




Not really. Women here tend to purchase more "upscale" handbags. I got excited though!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Not really. Women here tend to purchase more "upscale" handbags. I got excited though!




Sold my Pomegrante . Here I come for violet grommet


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Sold my Pomegrante . Here I come for violet grommet




The violet is a great color- really pops against blues and cooler tones


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> The violet is a great color- really pops against blues and cooler tones




Yes and especially it has gold hardware cuz pomegrante has silver


----------



## willyjenny2007

piperhallie said:


> Nope Bay Area CA!



can you give me the address of this Macy's store?It's on sale 25% only or 50%?


----------



## piperhallie

The selma grommets are $321 plus 20% if you have a macys card


----------



## jayohwhy

I picked up my first Selma on clearance at Macy's today/ $199 + 20% off - 179.


----------



## designer.deals

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2494588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up my first Selma on clearance at Macy's today/ $199 + 20% off - 179.




What color ?


----------



## jayohwhy

designer.deals said:


> What color ?




Brown looks like croc?


----------



## designer.deals

jayohwhy said:


> Brown looks like croc?




The brown croc ?


----------



## jayohwhy

designer.deals said:


> The brown croc ?




I believe so. Large


----------



## designer.deals

jayohwhy said:


> I believe so. Large




That's a good deal


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

piperhallie said:


> It's madness at Macy's right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494397




Omg which Macy's is this? I live in the Bay Area .... San Jose!! Please let me know!! Are they medium size or
Large? How can I get 20% with a coupon or with a macys card? Thanks


----------



## Flummy28

piperhallie said:


> Not really. Women here tend to purchase more "upscale" handbags. I got excited though!



Hello, 

Please excuse my question, but is there any possibility, that you would buy a violet Selma and than you would send it to me???  I live in Germany and here are these nice colours not to find, anywhere. I would pay with PayPal the whole costs. I'm so desperate, that I can't find my dream-bag anywhere. 

Let me know... 

Kind regards...


----------



## willyjenny2007

Flummy28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please excuse my question, but is there any possibility, that you would buy a violet Selma and than you would send it to me???  I live in Germany and here are these nice colours not to find, anywhere. I would pay with PayPal the whole costs. I'm so desperate, that I can't find my dream-bag anywhere.
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Kind regards...


I can do it if you need


----------



## Flummy28

Oh really? That would be so nice. Would You PM me?


----------



## piperhallie

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> Omg which Macy's is this? I live in the Bay Area .... San Jose!! Please let me know!! Are they medium size or
> Large? How can I get 20% with a coupon or with a macys card? Thanks




Just replied to your pm!


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Yes and especially it has gold hardware cuz pomegrante has silver




Yeah I much prefer gold hardware with any color vs silver. Although I did just order my fuchsia grommet selma messenger with silver hardware. So excited to get her! I figured it would be a good bag for when I go on vacation in 2 months.


----------



## LocaLady

Just received my MK Selma (denim jeweled) 50%off


----------



## houstonm2198

LocaLady said:


> Just received my MK Selma (denim jeweled) 50%off


Pretty!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!




Beautiful!! Twins on luggage! I have the fuchsia with studs


----------



## houstonm2198

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!


Both are pretty!


----------



## Restore724

Selma *Large* and *Medium* size comparison


----------



## Restore724

dp purse fan said:


> went to macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale i was not going to wait any longer!!!




*Beautiful!*


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!




LOVE them! Soo happy you got them!


----------



## LocaLady

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Restore724

MK Stores are now carrying TWO-tone Colorblock Selma Large!!!


*White/Black/gold hardware *
*Sapphire/Black/silver hardware*


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful!! Twins on luggage! I have the fuchsia with studs


Thanks!! I am on a huge ban now.  I have to make these work for a long time.  The luggage will be used now and the fuchsia will be my summer bag.  I have to sell a few bags now also since  I stick to the one in one out rule in my closet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Restore724 said:


> MK Stores are now carrying TWO-tone Colorblock Selma Large!!!
> 
> 
> *White/Black/gold hardware *
> *Sapphire/Black/silver hardware*


They have them at my MK store when I visited today.  I love the black and white combo.  Too scared to get a white bag.  I have color transfer on my yellow Selma from dark jeans.


----------



## piperhallie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!




Love the fuchsia!!


----------



## vixan

I went the the MK store so that HE could get a link removed from his watch and left with this!


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493231
> 
> 
> My new baby! (Well first one coming in today rest come in next week) luggage grommet selma



I just bought this same bag in black!


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just bought this same bag in black!




I'm waiting in my black one we'd.


----------



## LVOEbear

vixan said:


> I went the the MK store so that HE could get a link removed from his watch and left with this!




Which store did you get that from? They are all sold out in my area. I have the jet set tote in that color but I want the selma :/


----------



## missJrSg

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to Macys first thing this morning.  I wanted these bags for a long time so when the went on sale I was not going to wait any longer!!!


lovely bags


----------



## missJrSg

piperhallie said:


> It's madness at Macy's right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494397


oh gracious!!!


----------



## piperhallie

vixan said:


> I went the the MK store so that HE could get a link removed from his watch and left with this!




Gorgeous color! Congrats


----------



## vixan

LVOEbear said:


> Which store did you get that from? They are all sold out in my area. I have the jet set tote in that color but I want the selma :/



I'm in SW Ohio,  I'm not sure how many they had but I got one still in packaging, On sale!


----------



## vixan

piperhallie said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats



My first Selma and Saffiano  bag  I told myself I wanted to add a little color to my bags.. she's just enough ha


----------



## gatorgirl07

The other selma i ordered came in today. Welcome my large black grommet selma!


----------



## lia margaretha

Finally, I got my Selma luggage & wallet on my trip in Singapore&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## designer.deals

lia margaretha said:


> Finally, I got my Selma luggage & wallet on my trip in Singapore&#128536;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496217




I'm loving the wallet


----------



## houstonm2198

lia margaretha said:


> Finally, I got my Selma luggage & wallet on my trip in Singapore&#128536;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496217


Both are pretty. Congrats!


----------



## vixan

lia margaretha said:


> Finally, I got my Selma luggage & wallet on my trip in Singapore&#128536;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496217



Gorgeous! The luggage is classic


----------



## lia margaretha

designer.deals said:


> I'm loving the wallet




Thank u&#128522;


----------



## lia margaretha

houstonm2198 said:


> Both are pretty. Congrats!




Thank u &#128522;


----------



## lia margaretha

vixan said:


> Gorgeous! The luggage is classic




Thank u&#128522;


----------



## LVOEbear

vixan said:


> I'm in SW Ohio,  I'm not sure how many they had but I got one still in packaging, On sale!




 I found one near me! Did you get the additional 25 percent off? He said with tax it comes to $204!


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I found one near me! Did you get the additional 25 percent off? He said with tax it comes to $204!




The purple/iris or pomegrante ?


----------



## houstonm2198

gatorgirl07 said:


> The other selma i ordered came in today. Welcome my large black grommet selma!
> 
> View attachment 2496132


cute!


----------



## houstonm2198

vixan said:


> I went the the MK store so that HE could get a link removed from his watch and left with this!


She's gorgeous and my favorite color!


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> The purple/iris or pomegrante ?




The purple/iris color. No offense to anyone who has it but the pomegranate reminded me of the color of Barney &#128514;


----------



## janiesea3

I need advice... I just opened & unwrapped my Selma Fuchsia Grommet from Lord & Taylor that I got for $214...(reg price of 428)

It's got 2 tiny black dots on the front and some weird place on the bottom that looks like tape was on it. Do you think I should return it for those? Will it clean off? Is that why it was soo cheap?! 

Frustrated! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And of course the two black dots are the thing my eyes go straight to...


----------



## PixieSg

LVOEbear said:


> The purple/iris color. No offense to anyone who has it but the pomegranate reminded me of the color of Barney &#128514;




Gosh!!! Im awaiting e arrival of my Pomegranate now. Thot it was better than e darker purple they hv now, plum, as im looking for smtg which can "pop" my wardrobe out. Ouhhh i'll be a barney mama then. Lol.


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> The purple/iris color. No offense to anyone who has it but the pomegranate reminded me of the color of Barney &#128514;




Now I sold my pomegrante bc I want violet &#128514;


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I need advice... I just opened & unwrapped my Selma Fuchsia Grommet from Lord & Taylor that I got for $214...(reg price of 428)
> 
> It's got 2 tiny black dots on the front and some weird place on the bottom that looks like tape was on it. Do you think I should return it for those? Will it clean off? Is that why it was soo cheap?!
> 
> Frustrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496809
> View attachment 2496810
> View attachment 2496811
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the two black dots are the thing my eyes go straight to...




I'd be crazy about it. I'm praying mine are good. If not I'm sending it back


----------



## PixieSg

lia margaretha said:


> Finally, I got my Selma luggage & wallet on my trip in Singapore&#128536;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496217




Isnt it more expensive in SG? Where are u from? It costs sbt 6xxSGD here. I had mine flown in from States.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I'd be crazy about it. I'm praying mine are good. If not I'm sending it back



Me too!  I got an email saying L & T had shipped my coffee Selma with grommets and if it has any spots, it's going back. 

UPS still says the tracking number isn't in their system, so I'm still holding my breath that they don't cancel my order.


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> I need advice... I just opened & unwrapped my Selma Fuchsia Grommet from Lord & Taylor that I got for $214...(reg price of 428)
> 
> It's got 2 tiny black dots on the front and some weird place on the bottom that looks like tape was on it. Do you think I should return it for those? Will it clean off? Is that why it was soo cheap?!
> 
> Frustrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496809
> View attachment 2496810
> View attachment 2496811
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the two black dots are the thing my eyes go straight to...


I would try cleaning it first. If they wont come off return it if you wont be able to look past them


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Me too!  I got an email saying L & T had shipped my coffee Selma with grommets and if it has any spots, it's going back.
> 
> 
> 
> UPS still says the tracking number isn't in their system, so I'm still holding my breath that they don't cancel my order.




If u get tracking number it's because it's sent already or waiting for pick up


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> I need advice... I just opened & unwrapped my Selma Fuchsia Grommet from Lord & Taylor that I got for $214...(reg price of 428)
> 
> It's got 2 tiny black dots on the front and some weird place on the bottom that looks like tape was on it. Do you think I should return it for those? Will it clean off? Is that why it was soo cheap?!
> 
> Frustrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496809
> View attachment 2496810
> View attachment 2496811
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the two black dots are the thing my eyes go straight to...




I would call and have them ship you a new one and just return the one you have.


----------



## jazzyj1021

I noticed my mini Selma has a crooked letter and the M is too close to the I.. but I took the tags off! I still have them though, and purchased at Macys. Has anyone had this problem then exchanged?
 I don't want to use it because it's all I pay attention to. Even my boyfriend said it looks fake!


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I noticed my mini Selma has a crooked letter and the M is too close to the I.. but I took the tags off! I still have them though, and purchased at Macys. Has anyone had this problem then exchanged?
> I don't want to use it because it's all I pay attention to. Even my boyfriend said it looks fake!




You can still take it back because the bag is defective. Take receipt and tags. 

But I know the letters on the selma often happen to be crooked. I haven't noticed this on my Selma's but I've heard ladies on here notice that


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Now I want a Fuschia and one seller from Poshmark selling it for $550.00 and I'm like, "are you for real?" Just unbelievable how some people can get, seriously.




Damn that's a lot. More than what it retails. If I do sell my Selma's, I sell them on poshmark $250-280


----------



## LVOEbear

I drove 45 mins each way but I got my purple selma for $204 &#127881; heads up to anyone who didn't know that the sale items are an additional 25% off this weekend!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> You can still take it back because the bag is defective. Take receipt and tags.
> 
> But I know the letters on the selma often happen to be crooked. I haven't noticed this on my Selma's but I've heard ladies on here notice that



Agree...my pearl gray Selma has the M and the I close together and the E and the L close together.


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> Damn that's a lot. More than what it retails. If I do sell my Selma's, I sell them on poshmark $250-280



Tell me about it. Way too crazy. I was looking for a medium dark dune also but i am out of luck :/


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I drove 45 mins each way but I got my purple selma for $204 &#127881; heads up to anyone who didn't know that the sale items are an additional 25% off this weekend!




Ends today only?


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Tell me about it. Way too crazy. I was looking for a medium dark dune also but i am out of luck :/




That's the one I wanted but I don't wanna pay more the $300 since I look for sales &#128513;


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> That's the one I wanted but I don't wanna pay more the $300 since I look for sales &#128513;


Yeah it just hit me how much i wanted the dune when i was at the mall yesterday and saw a lady with it and was following her around like a little chihuahua. Lol. I wanna kick myself for not getting it at MK store last month and now i called the store and of course it's gone.


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> Yeah it just hit me how much i wanted the dune when i was at the mall yesterday and saw a lady with it and was following her around like a little chihuahua. Lol. I wanna kick myself for not getting it at MK store last month and now i called the store and of course it's gone.




lol the one I want is the large e/w dark dune but it was only released in Europe because the medium was released here In the US


----------



## sb1212

angel4Love said:


> Yeah it just hit me how much i wanted the dune when i was at the mall yesterday and saw a lady with it and was following her around like a little chihuahua. Lol. I wanna kick myself for not getting it at MK store last month and now i called the store and of course it's gone.




Do you want me to find out if my local store has the medium dark dune


----------



## angel4Love

designer.deals said:


> lol the one I want is the large e/w dark dune but it was only released in Europe because the medium was released here In the US



I don't understand how can MK release the medium size here and not the large e/w, same issue in other country as well. I've read a post somewhere on here that a lady got her selma.for almost 50,000 pesos :/ that's almost $1000. I was floored in disbelief.


----------



## angel4Love

sb1212 said:


> Do you want me to find out if my local store has the medium dark dune



Oh yes please. That would be great. Thank you so much


----------



## sb1212

angel4Love said:


> Oh yes please. That would be great. Thank you so much




Of course.  I will try and get ahold of my SA


----------



## sb1212

Angel4love I just sent you a pm


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> I would try cleaning it first. If they wont come off return it if you wont be able to look past them




Thank you!!!! Luckily I just over reacted... Looked at it more closely & the black dots were like the sticky stuff you peel off the back of gift cards. After a second of me "picking at it" it ALL came off! Whew!


----------



## acm1134

LVOEbear said:


> I drove 45 mins each way but I got my purple selma for $204 &#127881; heads up to anyone who didn't know that the sale items are an additional 25% off this weekend!


Does that 25% off end today ?


----------



## designer.deals

angel4Love said:


> I don't understand how can MK release the medium size here and not the large e/w, same issue in other country as well. I've read a post somewhere on here that a lady got her selma.for almost 50,000 pesos :/ that's almost $1000. I was floored in disbelief.




I know right it's so frustrating


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> Does that 25% off end today ?




Where is this?


----------



## lucydee

janiesea3 said:


> Where is this?




Maybe Macys since it was super weekend sale.


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Where is this?


MK store I guess had a sale going on extra 25% off but I was trying to see when it ended


----------



## purse mommy

I'm a member now


----------



## StayChic

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2497232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member now



Congrats! She's beautiful, love the scarf!


----------



## AuntJulie

Love the red wallet with the black Selma PurseMommy!


----------



## LVOEbear

acm1134 said:


> Does that 25% off end today ?




I'm not sure. She said they were doing it for valentines day but I didn't ask her what day that really meant. I would call your mk store and ask. It's such a good deal!  It was $187 before tax.


----------



## acm1134

Being on ban is so hard !! I really want the pink grommet Selma but I keep telling myself no ! I need an intervention ! Lol


----------



## Ginsy

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2497232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member now



hi dear. can u teach me the way to put on the scarf to the handle ??


----------



## purdy_femme

hello ladies, can anybody help me get the medium selma satchel in dark khaki? please pm me if have any info. thanks!!!


----------



## piperhallie

Me and my new black selma having lunch


----------



## vixan

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2497232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member now



L&#9825;ve this! I'd like to learn the technique too!


----------



## angel4Love

vixan said:


> L&#9825;ve this! I'd like to learn the technique too!


Same way you would when you wrap twilly on birkins  i watched it on youtube and did it on my Selma. Lol


----------



## vixan

angel4Love said:


> Same way you would when you wrap twilly on birkins  i watched it on youtube and did it on my Selma. Lol



Ok I'll look it up thanks!  I have to now buy some scarves as well


----------



## angel4Love

vixan said:


> Ok I'll look it up thanks!  I have to now buy some scarves as well



You're welcome. It took me an hour to finally be contented on how it looked. Lol..i kept repeating because i wanted it to look perfect. Goodluck


----------



## lia margaretha

PixieSg said:


> Isnt it more expensive in SG? Where are u from? It costs sbt 6xxSGD here. I had mine flown in from States.






Yes, it is more expensive. But, what can I say? I am from Indonesia, and can not find Selma in luggage in my country. Attached are receipt


----------



## designer.deals

Just ordered my violet grommet selma $256!! Ladies check it out now spend $100 and receive 25% promo code workit. Thanks to other person that posted code on the forum: and since I had just bought the luggage selma for $277 I emailed Macy's to do a price adjustment


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

Can anyone help me find a purple medium selma with No grommets and no studs just plain selma? Why is the medium size plain Selma's so hard to find? I know macys sells it in white, blue, and green.... And then on the Michael Kors website black is coming soon at the end of month. TIA


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

FYI: Lord and Taylor cancelled my grommet Selma item purchase - due to out of stock.  I will not get that order.  


I did go get two of them from Macy's this weekend.  I should be good with my two new Selmas for a long time.  ((( I hope))) LOL


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I ended up going back to Macy's yesterday to exchange my luggage Selma for the black.  Since I already have a luggage Hamilton.  I had to look over 4-5 bags before I found a good one.  My fuchsia bag also had some issues I ended up exchanging that one for a better bag.  I SA was WONDERFUL.  She totally understood I wanted a perfect bag and kept bring out new ones for me to inspect.  It was nice to get a good service!


----------



## AuntJulie

I'm trying to decide between the palm green, navy and luggage Selma with grommets. I can't decide!  Any opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I'm trying to decide between the palm green, navy and luggage Selma with grommets. I can't decide!  Any opinions?  Thanks!


I would go with the navy or luggage !


----------



## houstonm2198

piperhallie said:


> Me and my new black selma having lunch
> View attachment 2497372


Pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> Just ordered my violet grommet selma $256!! Ladies check it out now spend $100 and receive 25% promo code workit. Thanks to other person that posted code on the forum: and since I had just bought the luggage selma for $277 I emailed Macy's to do a price adjustment


We're going to be twins.  I just ordered the violet too..


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> I'm trying to decide between the palm green, navy and luggage Selma with grommets. I can't decide!  Any opinions?  Thanks!


I have the navy, so I say navy.


----------



## acm1134

How do you guys feel about the fuschia grommet selma ?


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Me and my new black selma having lunch
> View attachment 2497372




Gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> I have the navy, so I say navy.




I want the navy grommet lol but no I can't I have navy stud already


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FYI: Lord and Taylor cancelled my grommet Selma item purchase - due to out of stock.  I will not get that order.
> 
> 
> I did go get two of them from Macy's this weekend.  I should be good with my two new Selmas for a long time.  ((( I hope))) LOL




I hate getting emails like that but at the end u got 2 lol didn't you work ur grommet around the same time I did


----------



## vixan

Does anyone have both the violet and purple? I'd like to see the comparison,  how many purples are there?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Does anyone have both the violet and purple? I'd like to see the comparison,  how many purples are there?




Pomegrante , iris/purple, violet


----------



## DailyPinkLife

I just purchased my Selma in black on michael kors.com! I can't wait to receive it! Super excited! How do I join the Selma club?


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Pomegrante , iris/purple, violet



My bag just says purple,  its a darker color.  Then I knew there was a lighter one


----------



## the_baglover

Just received my Selma in black. It's a lovely bag but the large size isn't that large really.


----------



## vixan

Size reference,  I'm about 5'4. This is the large


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> My bag just says purple,  its a darker color.  Then I knew there was a lighter one




That's iris then. It's the darker one. The others are more bright purple


----------



## janiesea3

Just got my other 2 beauties from Lord & Taylor and they are PERFECT!

1) white Grommet Selma
2) black Specchio Hamilton n/s

I'll photo once I'm home! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Just got my other 2 beauties from Lord & Taylor and they are PERFECT!
> 
> 1) white Grommet Selma
> 2) black Specchio Hamilton n/s
> 
> I'll photo once I'm home! GORGEOUS!!!




Can't wait till I get mine tomorrow


----------



## fieldsinspring

I vote navy. It's a classic color and gold against navy blue is beautiful! 




AuntJulie said:


> I'm trying to decide between the palm green, navy and luggage Selma with grommets. I can't decide!  Any opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Just got my other 2 beauties from Lord & Taylor and they are PERFECT!
> 
> 1) white Grommet Selma
> 2) black Specchio Hamilton n/s
> 
> I'll photo once I'm home! GORGEOUS!!!



Yay! I'll post pics when I get my fuchsia grommet messenger.


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous on you!!!





houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!




Thank you! I exchanged my pearl grommet for her, I decided I wasn't totally diggin the grommets and wanted something more classic.


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> I vote navy. It's a classic color and gold against navy blue is beautiful!



Well darn everyone is saying navy and I already bought the luggage!  And I'm due to receive the coffee Selma with grommets any day now. It's probably redundant to have 2 brown bags but the saddle works well with my Dansko sandals.


----------



## AuntJulie

And my tracking number from Lord and Taylor is still a dud!  I got the email saying it shipped last Thursday.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with the Snake Embossed Selma? This will be my first Michael Kors, just fell in love with this bag, and I'm hoping it will hold up. I've been reading this thread but it seems most of you ladies have the Saffiano. I just ordered the Pearl Grey Snake Embossed this morning. Any thoughts?

TIA!!


----------



## LocaLady

radiogirl said:


> I just ordered the Selma - Large Snake Embossed Leather Satchel in the blue denim.  I have never seen this bag in person, but Nordstroms had it for 50% off so I had to have it.
> *
> *


How do you like this bag?


----------



## Christa72720

AuntJulie said:


> And my tracking number from Lord and Taylor is still a dud!  I got the email saying it shipped last Thursday.



I've had that happen several times. I always get my package, just hang in there!  I think it's a delay on the clerical side of things catching up. Happens a lot in bad weather.


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> That's iris then. It's the darker one. The others are more bright purple



Ok thanks!


----------



## amanda.panda

Has anyone purchased online from macys using a macys gift card? Do you still need to enter your billing info? I wanted to order the selma messenger from macys and have it shipped to a small border town (I'm Canadian) but it won't let me process the order cause my billing address is Canadian, I'm wondering if I use a macys gift card to pay if it would work? The macys closest to me doesn't carry mk for some reason :/


----------



## acm1134

Ladies should I order the LG Fuschia Selma with grommets ??


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes!!! :d



acm1134 said:


> ladies should i order the lg fuschia selma with grommets ??


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Ladies should I order the LG Fuschia Selma with grommets ??


Yes, she's pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

piperhallie said:


> Thank you! I exchanged my pearl grommet for her, I decided I wasn't totally diggin the grommets and wanted something more classic.



We were twinsies!!!  I also decided to exchange my pearl grey for a black Selma.  But, I love the grommets, so I got the black with silver grommets......


----------



## HappieKamper

Awwww yeah! Just bought large selma in black.


----------



## piperhallie

tauketula said:


> We were twinsies!!!  I also decided to exchange my pearl grey for a black Selma.  But, I love the grommets, so I got the black with silver grommets......



lol! Yah I just felt that the black would be more timeless.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Ladies should I order the LG Fuschia Selma with grommets ??




I saw yes to all Selmas!


----------



## Christa72720

amanda.panda said:


> Has anyone purchased online from macys using a macys gift card? Do you still need to enter your billing info? I wanted to order the selma messenger from macys and have it shipped to a small border town (I'm Canadian) but it won't let me process the order cause my billing address is Canadian, I'm wondering if I use a macys gift card to pay if it would work? The macys closest to me doesn't carry mk for some reason :/



You might be able to buy it at the store and have it shipped to you.  You could always call their customer service too see what they say.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I saw yes to all Selmas!


Ha ha I agree ! I know you have a pink shade selma, so tell me, what color outfits do you usually wear her with ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Ha ha I agree ! I know you have a pink shade selma, so tell me, what color outfits do you usually wear her with ?




I have the zinnia & fuchsia . I typically wear black, nude/tan, white , brown or sometimes I just don't match my bag I just use it lol


----------



## acm1134

okay the deed is done, I ordered the fuschia grommet selma. Okay I am serious I am done for the YEAR !! lol Somebody stop me !!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> okay the deed is done, I ordered the fuschia grommet selma. Okay I am serious I am done for the YEAR !! lol Somebody stop me !!




It's so hard with these special deals!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> It's so hard with these special deals!


I know !! I was trying to wait till April for the FF sale for my next purchase but I couldn't resist the 25% off plus the 20% off for opening a Macy's card. I ended up getting the Fuschia Selma w grommets for $207


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I know !! I was trying to wait till April for the FF sale for my next purchase but I couldn't resist the 25% off plus the 20% off for opening a Macy's card. I ended up getting the Fuschia Selma w grommets for $207




Nice! I bet your gonna have to take advantage of that extra 20% off these 2 days I would lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Nice! I bet your gonna have to take advantage of that extra 20% off these 2 days I would lol


I am tempted to get a solid black selma since I don't have one yet ! Not sure though we shall see


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I am tempted to get a solid black selma since I don't have one yet ! Not sure though we shall see




The grommet one is cheaper &#128556; if I wasn't a Macy's cardholder I would


----------



## Luuly2311

I'm in the club  this is my first Selma. 

I bought this large pearl grey Selma with grommet last week for $272 (including tax). It is the floor model because it was the last one in the store and the SA told me I would not be able to use the coupon if she ordered it for me. There are a few scratches on the feet but for that price, I can take it...until I found out about the 25% off code. Should I return it and order online ?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> The grommet one is cheaper &#128556; if I wasn't a Macy's cardholder I would


Do you think the grommets would go with anything vs the plain black ? I love them both !


----------



## SelmaLove

Is the 25% off code you're talking about the one for Macy's or another one?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Do you think the grommets would go with anything vs the plain black ? I love them both !




 I believe so but depends which hardware you choose . But you may be right. The plain may go with moren


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I believe so but depends which hardware you choose . But you may be right. The plain may go with moren


I might just get a e/w black hamilton what do you think ? Only thing I don't like is black and gold


----------



## designer.deals

Luuly2311 said:


> I'm in the club  this is my first Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this large pearl grey Selma with grommet last week for $272 (including tax). It is the floor model because it was the last one in the store and the SA told me I would not be able to use the coupon if she ordered it for me. There are a few scratches on the feet but for that price, I can take it...until I found out about the 25% off code. Should I return it and order online ?




That's lame of SA I was able to use the 20% coupon when she ordered it for me. But now that the 25% is going on I emailed Macy's to do a price adjustment and they did


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I might just get a e/w black hamilton what do you think ? Only thing I don't like is black and gold




There's a silver hardware grommet selma . I like the Hamilton e/w but I feel they are too small and thus I prefer the outlet version


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I know !! I was trying to wait till April for the FF sale for my next purchase but I couldn't resist the 25% off plus the 20% off for opening a Macy's card. I ended up getting the Fuschia Selma w grommets for $207



Congrats!!!! These deals are driving me crazy. Next year, I will have a stash of cash put aside for all these sales........


----------



## SelmaLove

Luuly2311 said:


> I'm in the club  this is my first Selma.
> 
> I bought this large pearl grey Selma with grommet last week for $272 (including tax). It is the floor model because it was the last one in the store and the SA told me I would not be able to use the coupon if she ordered it for me. There are a few scratches on the feet but for that price, I can take it...until I found out about the 25% off code. Should I return it and order online ?


Are you talking about the 25% off a Macy's or another store?


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Ladies should I order the LG Fuschia Selma with grommets ??



Uh yes!  Duh!  Lol.


----------



## AuntJulie

Luuly2311 said:


> I'm in the club  this is my first Selma.
> 
> I bought this large pearl grey Selma with grommet last week for $272 (including tax). It is the floor model because it was the last one in the store and the SA told me I would not be able to use the coupon if she ordered it for me. There are a few scratches on the feet but for that price, I can take it...until I found out about the 25% off code. Should I return it and order online ?



I would take it back. $32 bucks is $32 bucks!


----------



## xashl3y123

ok ladies looking to purchase my first Selma. . .  black with grommets or this new Selma that's black and white and has a front zip


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> ladies should i order the lg fuschia selma with grommets ??


yes


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> I know !! I was trying to wait till April for the FF sale for my next purchase but I couldn't resist the 25% off plus the 20% off for opening a Macy's card. I ended up getting the Fuschia Selma w grommets for $207


Great deal!


----------



## AuntJulie

xashl3y123 said:


> ok ladies looking to purchase my first Selma. . .  black with grommets or this new Selma that's black and white and has a front zip



Black and white!  They don't come around often.


----------



## SelmaLove

Thanks for the heads up on the discount, DP Purse Fan! Violet with grommets is coming home!


----------



## lucydee

xashl3y123 said:


> ok ladies looking to purchase my first Selma. . . black with grommets or this new Selma that's black and white and has a front zip


 

I choose solid black with grommets, cause I have her and think she is stunning!
Its timeless 

P.S. I carried mine yesterday to a christening and all the ladies loved my bag.
Got tons of compliments!


----------



## designer.deals

SelmaLove said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the discount, DP Purse Fan! Violet with grommets is coming home!




Bag twins soon


----------



## fieldsinspring

Black with grommets!! Plus it's on macys.com for 25% off and use the code work it for an additional 25% off! Can't beat that.  





xashl3y123 said:


> ok ladies looking to purchase my first Selma. . .  black with grommets or this new Selma that's black and white and has a front zip


----------



## amanda.panda

Christa72720 said:


> You might be able to buy it at the store and have it shipped to you.  You could always call their customer service too see what they say.




Okay I'm gonna give that a try as I think I'm gonna make a states trip tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## kit23

I really hope a Tan medium Selma will pop up soon. On the Japanese MK site, I can see at least 6 different colours of the medium Selma :'( for a 5'0" gal, the large one will swallow me whole!


----------



## keishapie1973

xashl3y123 said:


> ok ladies looking to purchase my first Selma. . .  black with grommets or this new Selma that's black and white and has a front zip



Black with grommets. It's just so edgy and stylish.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

tauketula said:


> We were twinsies!!!  I also decided to exchange my pearl grey for a black Selma.  But, I love the grommets, so I got the black with silver grommets......




I just got this same bag!  I love it!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

SelmaLove said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the discount, DP Purse Fan! Violet with grommets is coming home!


Great news!! Love that bag.  Enjoy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Any new discount code for Macys  workit and PRES does not work this morning?


----------



## keishapie1973

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just got this same bag!  I love it!



I'm loving it too!!! I'm so glad that I decided to follow my heart......


----------



## lucydee

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Any new discount code for Macys  workit and PRES does not work this morning?



New sale for presidents week starts tomorrow


----------



## SelmaLove

If anyone gets a code for Lord & Taylor, please share! Free shipping + no tax + discount would make my week!


----------



## SelmaLove

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Any new discount code for Macys  workit and PRES does not work this morning?


Wow! SO glad I ordered last night! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## AirJewels

There's a Large Studded Snake-Print Selma on michaelkors.com right now for $215, retail price $478.  Plus they have free shipping right now.  Hurry though, the sale bags always sell out quickly on this site!


----------



## slxl

Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"


----------



## acm1134

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"



Are these the large size ?


----------



## houstonm2198

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"



You got both!!!! And, I was indecisive about having a black Hamilton and black grommet Selma.........


----------



## janiesea3

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"



LOVE them!!


----------



## amanda.panda

Does anyone know if the colour block Selma's are gonna be up on any sites for purchase soon? I'm really digging the white and black one right now


----------



## gatorgirl07

amanda.panda said:


> Does anyone know if the colour block Selma's are gonna be up on any sites for purchase soon? I'm really digging the white and black one right now




I've seen them on the Michael Kors website


----------



## amanda.panda

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've seen them on the Michael Kors website




Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## amanda.panda

For anyone from the Vancouver area, holt renfrew had some Selma's on sale, they had the shiny black one for 260 and black with silver grommets for 300! As well as some other sale stuff  not sure if there were any others on sale those were the only ones in the sale area!


----------



## VajstaGurly

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"


Love the Black with shw ... Used to love gold but I'm falling for the silver nowadays...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

slxl said:


> Black grommet in gold hardware and sliver hardware.  new still wrapped in their "clothing"


I love that you have both!! I picked up the black with gold grommets.  Enjoy them!!


----------



## lizziebean

Just 24 hours ago, my heart was set on getting a Marc Jacobs Hobo. Now, all I can think about is the Selma. Not only do I want to buy one, I want to buy two!!!! I'm definitely going to get the medium satchel in Navy when Macy's has another promo code. Does anyone know if the medium messenger comes in Dark Dune without the studs/grommets?


----------



## ammmattanee




----------



## Vicmarie

Just got this large Selma navy messenger with gold studs . Originally 328 but I got her for 219 at nordstroms ! So in love ! I also had the large black Selma with gold hardware for almost a year now and I use her often !


----------



## LVOEbear

My new colorblock selma! 




Now my question is how many Selma's does one "need?" I have the purple and the colorblock but I still want the pearl grey. Or should I hold out for the dressy tote potentially coming out in that color?


----------



## amanda.panda

LVOEbear said:


> My new colorblock selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question is how many Selma's does one "need?" I have the purple and the colorblock but I still want the pearl grey. Or should I hold out for the dressy tote potentially coming out in that color?




Love it, it's gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## hotfire515

I am wondering if any knows anywhere that still sells studded medium size selma? even min ones are fine too


----------



## ammmattanee

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2500367
> 
> 
> Just got this large Selma navy messenger with gold studs . Originally 328 but I got her for 219 at nordstroms ! So in love ! I also had the large black Selma with gold hardware for almost a year now and I use her often !


We're twin. I just got my navy studded from Nordstrom also. I don't see them sell it anymore. Lucky us!!!


----------



## willyjenny2007

LVOEbear said:


> My new colorblock selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question is how many Selma's does one "need?" I have the purple and the colorblock but I still want the pearl grey. Or should I hold out for the dressy tote potentially coming out in that color?


Where did you buy it? I've thought it sold out already 
Thanks a lot


----------



## houstonm2198

ammmattanee said:


>


Cute!


----------



## houstonm2198

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2500367
> 
> 
> Just got this large Selma navy messenger with gold studs . Originally 328 but I got her for 219 at nordstroms ! So in love ! I also had the large black Selma with gold hardware for almost a year now and I use her often !


Cute!


----------



## acm1134

willyjenny2007 said:


> Where did you buy it? I've thought it sold out already
> Thanks a lot


They have them at my local MK they brought back sapphire/black and optic white/black !


----------



## designer.deals

Violet grommet selma not a perfect picture will better one in a few


----------



## gatorgirl07

Isn't it funny that different designers have the same name for different colors.  You have the violet selma which is purple, but I just ordered a D&B bag that is violet and it is more of a pinky purple (almost glowing)


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Isn't it funny that different designers have the same name for different colors.  You have the violet selma which is purple, but I just ordered a D&B bag that is violet and it is more of a pinky purple (almost glowing)




Your right and sometimes names are made up (I think ) lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Your right and sometimes names are made up (I think ) lol



I think so too!  Like a coach bag they call carriage that is a light brown.  When I think of a carriage, it would be a very very dark brown


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I think so too!  Like a coach bag they call carriage that is a light brown.  When I think of a carriage, it would be a very very dark brown




Yes but either way we fall for the bag lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Yes but either way we fall for the bag lol



Always, unfortunately.......


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Always, unfortunately.......




I'm thinking about selling the navy stud selma and get the grommet navy selma


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> I'm thinking about selling the navy stud selma and get the grommet navy selma




I love my grommet selma. I think the black is timeless and the grommets add a little "edge" without being tacky


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love my grommet selma. I think the black is timeless and the grommets add a little "edge" without being tacky




Hopefully I can sell my navy stud before navy grommet runs out


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Hopefully I can sell my navy stud before navy grommet runs out



I would probably get the grommet and then worry about selling the stud.  One place that I looked at said they only had two left.  I can't remember which store because I have been stalking all of their sales


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I would probably get the grommet and then worry about selling the stud.  One place that I looked at said they only had two left.  I can't remember which store because I have been stalking all of their sales




Omg your right!! I just wanna sell for the same amount imma pay for navy grommet


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Omg your right!! I just wanna sell for the same amount imma pay for navy grommet




I don't blame you


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't blame you




However I'm torn between both


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> However I'm torn between both




I don't blame you, but I thought the grommet was more timeless than the studs. The studs are a trend now, but may not be down the road


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't blame you, but I thought the grommet was more timeless than the studs. The studs are a trend now, but may not be down the road




I think you maybe right . I've been thinking of selling pearl gray stud for pearl gray grommet too


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> I think you maybe right . I've been thinking of selling pearl gray stud for pearl gray grommet too




Man, I WANT the pearl grey!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2500930
> 
> 
> Violet grommet selma not a perfect picture will better one in a few


When I was at Macy's yesterday, I was so torn between this color and the black with shw grommets. I ended up getting the black because I don't have a black bag and it goes with more but man I love this color !!


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Man, I WANT the pearl grey!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




So many decisions . So hard to decide


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> When I was at Macy's yesterday, I was so torn between this color and the black with shw grommets. I ended up getting the black because I don't have a black bag and it goes with more but man I love this color !!




I want the navy and pearl gray now! Must sell stud versions


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I want the navy and pearl gray now! Must sell stud versions


I now own the fuschia, optic white, and black with grommets. I wish I could have them all


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I now own the fuschia, optic white, and black with grommets. I wish I could have them all




I have them all I think but some plain some stud but now what grommet lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I have them all I think but some plain some stud but now what grommet lol


yeah I have the pearl grey and navy with studs too but think they might be better with grommets lolol


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> So many decisions . So hard to decide




I know


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I'm hoping I can exchange a bag at MK boutique for the color block since it's been more than 30 days I bought it 1/10 and I went 2/10 but I couldn't find receipt and hopes they could do it entourage receipt but no and now  today I found it but can't make it till Sunday


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2500930
> 
> 
> Violet grommet selma not a perfect picture will better one in a few


Pretty!  Mine was delivers today. Can't wait to get home and open the box.


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2500930
> 
> 
> Violet grommet selma not a perfect picture will better one in a few



Nice, very pretty!!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> Nice, very pretty!!




Thank you!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just arrived- my navy grommet. It was only in a bag and no box :/ I LOVE her but she has OBVIOUS denting on the front. Tried to take pics but hard to show. I am so in love with this color w the gold grommets though!!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Just arrived- my navy grommet. It was only in a bag and no box :/ I LOVE her but she has OBVIOUS denting on the front. Tried to take pics but hard to show. I am so in love with this color w the gold grommets though!!
> 
> View attachment 2501305
> 
> View attachment 2501306




From Macy's?


----------



## janiesea3

Are they small enough to still keep her, I hope?


----------



## AuntJulie

My coffee grommet Selma was out for delivery today, but I just saw that UPS shut down for conditions out of their control. Blah!  No MK bag today.


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> Just arrived- my navy grommet. It was only in a bag and no box :/ I LOVE her but she has OBVIOUS denting on the front. Tried to take pics but hard to show. I am so in love with this color w the gold grommets though!!
> 
> View attachment 2501305
> 
> View attachment 2501306



She is beautiful. I had a hard time deciding between this one and the black...... Congrats!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> My coffee grommet Selma was out for delivery today, but I just saw that UPS shut down for conditions out of their control. Blah!  No MK bag today.



My violet D&B bag was out for delivery today, and I didn't get her either.  UPS are big babies.  FedEx was up and down our road all morning


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> My violet D&B bag was out for delivery today, and I didn't get her either.  UPS are big babies.  FedEx was up and down our road all morning



FedEx was on our street today too!  BTW have you seen that new D & B dome satchel?  They have it in pebble leather and in Patton leather. It's cute!


----------



## Christa72720

My little Selma family


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> FedEx was on our street today too!  BTW have you seen that new D & B dome satchel?  They have it in pebble leather and in Patton leather. It's cute!



I have the blue pebbled leather version.  It was a QVC TSV several months ago.  The leather is great, but the bag is a little small.......


----------



## MrsTGreen

I'm so excited to be part of the Selma club. Went shopping this past weekend with my aunt and she bought me my first Selma bag. I'm so in love that I want more in different colors.
Here she is in Fuschia...
www.i974.photobucket.c






om


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> My little Selma family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501538




Beautiful!


----------



## SelmaLove

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2500930
> 
> 
> Violet grommet selma not a perfect picture will better one in a few


Love it! Mine came in today as well. It's gorgeous!


----------



## SelmaLove

Christa72720 said:


> My little Selma family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501538


Love! Is that Pomegranate on the left?


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!!


----------



## Christa72720

SelmaLove said:


> Love! Is that Pomegranate on the left?


Yes, Pomegranate, Pearl Grey, and Zinnia.


----------



## houstonm2198

I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.


----------



## janiesea3

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## houstonm2198

janiesea3 said:


> GORGEOUS!!


Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.




Love them all


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.


Totally loving them all!!! Wow great collection of Selmas.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Christa72720 said:


> My little Selma family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501538


Like your little Selma family! All bags are pretty.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MrsTGreen said:


> I'm so excited to be part of the Selma club. Went shopping this past weekend with my aunt and she bought me my first Selma bag. I'm so in love that I want more in different colors.
> Here she is in Fuschia...
> www.i974.photobucket.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> om


LOVE this bag!! I love all Pink bags.  Enjoy.


----------



## amanda.panda

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.



theyre all gorgeous! if you have a chance could you do some mod shots of the croc one? I ordered this one as well but kind of having second thoughts about it, it hasnt been delivered yet to me though!


----------



## MrsTGreen

DP PURSE FAN said:


> LOVE this bag!! I love all Pink bags.  Enjoy.



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

Christa72720 said:


> My little Selma family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501538





houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.



Gorgeous family pics!


----------



## Christa72720

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous family pics!



Thanks! Love yours too! Pink is the best!


----------



## houstonm2198

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous family pics!


Thank you!


----------



## lucydee

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.




This is a great family photo of the Selmas!
Gorgeous Bags!
thanks for sharing! 

P.S. Still waiting for my other two selmas to arrive from dillards.
khaki and pearl grey.  Once they arrive I will post family pic too


----------



## houstonm2198

amanda.panda said:


> theyre all gorgeous! if you have a chance could you do some mod shots of the croc one? I ordered this one as well but kind of having second thoughts about it, it hasnt been delivered yet to me though!



Thank you! I really like the croco. I'm 5"3 and wear sizes 4/6.


----------



## houstonm2198

houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you! I really like the croco. I'm 5"3 and wear sizes 4/6.


----------



## lucydee

houstonm2198 said:


> houstonm2198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really like the croco. I'm 5"3 and wear sizes 4/6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## keishapie1973

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

MrsTGreen said:


> I'm so excited to be part of the Selma club. Went shopping this past weekend with my aunt and she bought me my first Selma bag. I'm so in love that I want more in different colors.
> Here she is in Fuschia...
> www.i974.photobucket.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> om



Aren't aunts the best?  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have the blue pebbled leather version.  It was a QVC TSV several months ago.  The leather is great, but the bag is a little small.......



I want to see a pic! BTW what was the price on the TSV?


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> I want to see a pic! BTW what was the price on the TSV?




$246 and 5 easy pays


----------



## amanda.panda

houstonm2198 said:


> houstonm2198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really like the croco. I'm 5"3 and wear sizes 4/6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good on you! I guess I'll decide tomorrow when I pick it up if I'll keep it or not  thanks for the pics!
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieSg

U mean e color block sold out?


----------



## PixieSg

AuntJulie said:


> Aren't aunts the best?  Lol




I wanted e zinnia pink was not available in Arizona. I went with pommegranate. How i envy ur pink! *cry cry*


----------



## AuntJulie

PixieSg said:


> I wanted e zinnia pink was not available in Arizona. I went with pommegranate. How i envy ur pink! *cry cry*



I don't have a pink one either.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Please help me authenticate this


----------



## keishapie1973

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2502357
> View attachment 2502359
> View attachment 2502360
> View attachment 2502361
> View attachment 2502362
> View attachment 2502363
> View attachment 2502365
> View attachment 2502367
> View attachment 2502368
> View attachment 2502369
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this



There is an authentication thread at the top of the forum......


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes, macy's



designer.deals said:


> From Macy's?



No, they are very visible and on the front, plus a couple of stains. :/ I was able to call customer service though, they emailed me a return label and are mailing out a replacement expedited mail, so all is well. LOVE the bag! 



janiesea3 said:


> Are they small enough to still keep her, I hope?




Thanks! I did too. I actually almost ordered navy, fuchsia and black to decide between but had to choose so I did navy and fuchsia. the fuchsia will be here friday. I am LOVING this bavy with gold though so I think she's the winner! 



tauketula said:


> She is beautiful. I had a hard time deciding between this one and the black...... Congrats!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yes, macy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are very visible and on the front, plus a couple of stains. :/ I was able to call customer service though, they emailed me a return label and are mailing out a replacement expedited mail, so all is well. LOVE the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did too. I actually almost ordered navy, fuchsia and black to decide between but had to choose so I did navy and fuchsia. the fuchsia will be here friday. I am LOVING this bavy with gold though so I think she's the winner!




That's scary! Both of mine came in boxes. The luggage new with all the wrapping but violet just came in a plastics bag no wrapping


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yeah, usually they're good but this one was sent from a Macy's store. The associate just had it in a plastic bag. I'm sure it was stained or not good before it left the store. Frustrating. 




designer.deals said:


> That's scary! Both of mine came in boxes. The luggage new with all the wrapping but violet just came in a plastics bag no wrapping


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yeah, usually they're good but this one was sent from a Macy's store. The associate just had it in a plastic bag. I'm sure it was stained or not good before it left the store. Frustrating.




 Violet I think was from a store too because it had the store receipt not the invoice


----------



## houstonm2198

I went to AAFES at Fort Sam Houston at lunch and they had the following MK bags on clearance: 5 large coffee selmas with grommets for 256.00; 1 hunter green NS hamilton 
214.00; 1 large denim studded for 298.00; 3 black studded totes, but I didn't check the pricies on those.


----------



## SelmaLove

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.


Love!


----------



## acm1134

My fuschia grommet Selma from Macy's is stuck at ups until this weather is better ! Hope I can get her tomorrow


----------



## houstonm2198

SelmaLove said:


> Love!


Thank you!


----------



## cheesycake

i can't tell the difference between messenger selma in hot pink and neon pink.
does anyone has the comparison pics between the both?

cheers


----------



## amanda.panda

My first selma! &#128525; decided to go with classic black with ghw  and my jet set wallet in fuchsia &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AuntJulie

Congrats Amanda!  They're both beautiful!


----------



## Tash24

Does anyone have a selma messenger in black? Is it quite roomy inside? Been eyeing it up but unsure if it's too small.. I normally carry keys, a glasses case, I do have a small or large purse which I would use small if large wouldn't fit and bits n bobs like lip balm etc... Would all this fit? Thanks


----------



## amanda.panda

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats Amanda!  They're both beautiful!




Thank you!!


----------



## houstonm2198

amanda.panda said:


> My first selma! &#128525; decided to go with classic black with ghw  and my jet set wallet in fuchsia &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503567


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

Before pic of grommet black selma . I'm keeping it from l&t but either returning it exchanging the palm selma stud


----------



## fieldsinspring

My replacement navy grommet just arrived. Looks good! Love this combo.


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> My replacement navy grommet just arrived. Looks good! Love this combo.




From Macy's?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes


designer.deals said:


> From Macy's?


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yes




I'm about to order that one too but I'm afraid of what happens to you


----------



## fieldsinspring

This one is great. Beautiful combo!!!
Even though the first was bad they quickly fixed and sent me anew one that arrived in 2 days. Not bad! 



designer.deals said:


> I'm about to order that one too but I'm afraid of what happens to you


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's a rainy dark day here so not the best pics.. Love the gold against the navy!!


----------



## houstonm2198

fieldsinspring said:


> View attachment 2503890
> View attachment 2503891
> 
> 
> It's a rainy dark day here so not the best pics.. Love the gold against the navy!!


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> View attachment 2503890
> View attachment 2503891
> 
> 
> It's a rainy dark day here so not the best pics.. Love the gold against the navy!!




I'm glad I think I'm going to go ahead and purchase it &#128556;


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> View attachment 2503890
> View attachment 2503891
> 
> 
> It's a rainy dark day here so not the best pics.. Love the gold against the navy!!



Can you take a pic from the side?  I want to know if the side bottom is supposed to be curved. Thanks!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! The fuschia grommet is coming today also.. I LOVE pink but I am just loving this navy, I can't imagine liking it more! 



houstonm2198 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!




You should!! I love it way more than I thought. I always loved the regular navy selma (matches everything and isn't quite as dark and formal as black) but I have to say I am loving the grommets on it and love the 25% off + 25% off!! let me know if you get it  




designer.deals said:


> I'm glad I think I'm going to go ahead and purchase it &#128556;


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you! The fuschia grommet is coming today also.. I LOVE pink but I am just loving this navy, I can't imagine liking it more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should!! I love it way more than I thought. I always loved the regular navy selma (matches everything and isn't quite as dark and formal as black) but I have to say I am loving the grommets on it and love the 25% off + 25% off!! let me know if you get it




I need to sell my navy stud selma first or buy it before it sells out


----------



## amanda.panda

houstonm2198 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!




Thanks!!  can't wait to get my second one!


----------



## missJrSg

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.


LOOOVEEE your selmas!! congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

missJrSg said:


> LOOOVEEE your selmas!! congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

acm1134 said:


> My fuschia grommet Selma from Macy's is stuck at ups until this weather is better ! Hope I can get her tomorrow




Mine is too!  I wonder how far behind they are?  If it doesn't come tomorrow, then it will be Tues or Wed because if the holiday


----------



## fieldsinspring

Well, my Fuschia grommet arrived. I'm in love with it. But it's dented also. SO frustrating!!


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2503870
> 
> 
> Before pic of grommet black selma . I'm keeping it from l&t but either returning it exchanging the palm selma stud


She's pretty!


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, my Fuschia grommet arrived. I'm in love with it. But it's dented also. SO frustrating!!
> View attachment 2504037
> View attachment 2504038



From Macy's ? And was it in a box or bag ?


----------



## amethyst25

fieldsinspring said:


> View attachment 2503890
> View attachment 2503891
> 
> 
> It's a rainy dark day here so not the best pics.. Love the gold against the navy!!



I haven't been a big fan of the grommet Selmas but I have to say the gold grommets looks gorgeous against the navy!


----------



## melissatrv

houstonm2198 said:


> I'm in the family now. I  was waiting for violet to arrive today to take a picture. The studded one is actually navy even though it looks black.


 
Wow they look fantastic, what color I the pinkish grommet one in the front?


----------



## houstonm2198

melissatrv said:


> Wow they look fantastic, what color I the pinkish grommet one in the front?


Thank you! Sorry my picture isn't that great. It's violet.


----------



## amanda.panda

fieldsinspring said:


> You should!! I love it way more than I thought. I always loved the regular navy selma (matches everything and isn't quite as dark and formal as black) but I have to say I am loving the grommets on it and love the 25% off + 25% off!! let me know if you get it




Which discount code are you using for the additional 25% off?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! Same here 



amethyst25 said:


> I haven't been a big fan of the grommet Selmas but I have to say the gold grommets looks gorgeous against the navy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

They had the code about a week ago, they currently don't have any codes what work. :/ 




amanda.panda said:


> Which discount code are you using for the additional 25% off?


----------



## amanda.panda

fieldsinspring said:


> They had the code about a week ago, they currently don't have any codes what work. :/



oh okay I thought for a second you meant there was a new one ahah


----------



## Restore724

Does anybody know if the *VIOLET Grommet* and *PURPLE* leather are the same exact shade?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I believe the purple is a darker shade than the violet. It is more of a
Pinky purple


----------



## Glenichka

Joining in..


----------



## Glenichka

Sorry for extras..hahaha


----------



## designer.deals

Restore724 said:


> Does anybody know if the *VIOLET Grommet* and *PURPLE* leather are the same exact shade?




No purple is darker/black undertone and violet is more vibrant


----------



## Restore724

gatorgirl07 said:


> I believe the purple is a darker shade than the violet. It is more of a
> Pinky purple





designer.deals said:


> No purple is darker/black undertone and violet is more vibrant




_* 
Thank you both!*_ 
I'm guessing Purple is rich darker purple/reddish/black shade  (fall color) and  Violet is a bright bluish purple color (spring color) 
 Who am I kidding? I love all shades of purple!


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, my Fuschia grommet arrived. I'm in love with it. But it's dented also. SO frustrating!!
> View attachment 2504037
> View attachment 2504038



That is so annoying!  My coffee Selma came that way too from L and T. My saddle Selma came beautifully packaged from Macys.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> That is so annoying!  My coffee Selma came that way too from L and T. My saddle Selma came beautifully packaged from Macys.




Just called to complain to l&t and I got a free shipping to return since it wasn't my fault it was damage


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

This is my favorite bag right now!! I love this color with silver.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Glenichka said:


> Joining in..


Lovely collection!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

SO frustrated. After getting the dented/stained navy grommet selma And a dented Fuschia grommet, the replacement navy looked perfect.
Just took a better look and there's a large stain on the back. I have wiped it off 3 times to no avail.


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> SO frustrated. After getting the dented/stained navy grommet selma And a dented Fuschia grommet, the replacement navy looked perfect.
> Just took a better look and there's a large stain on the back. I have wiped it off 3 times to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505361




Was this the replacement?


----------



## fieldsinspring

YES!! So frustrated. There aren't any dents or other marks but this is very obvious and large.



designer.deals said:


> Was this the replacement?


----------



## acm1134

Would you ladies say $285 is a good price for a selma ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

dp purse fan said:


> this is my favorite bag right now!! I love this color with silver.




&#10084;&#65039; &#10084;&#65039; &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## houstonm2198

DP PURSE FAN said:


> This is my favorite bag right now!! I love this color with silver.


Pretty!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> YES!! So frustrated. There aren't any dents or other marks but this is very obvious and large.




Did It come off? Bummer now I'm afraid to buy one


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Would you ladies say $285 is a good price for a selma ?




Which one? Color?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Which one? Color?


the navy exchange has them online lg fuschia, luggage, summer blue, and black.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> the navy exchange has them online lg fuschia, luggage, summer blue, and black.




I would say wait cuz sometime you can get them a bit cheaper . I have the stud selma large e/w for $246 new with tags


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I would say wait cuz sometime you can get them a bit cheaper . I have the stud selma large e/w for $246 new with tags



Yeah the most I've ever paid for any of the 7 selmas I have was 268 for my red one. All the others have been $180-$230


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> Would you ladies say $285 is a good price for a selma ?



I was looking at those today on their website too! I think it's a good price, considering you get free shipping, no tax -- and the main reason I only order my bags thru them or AAFES is because they always arrive PERFECT in their original wrappings.  Never have to worry about getting a return or defective bag.


----------



## acm1134

jojon21 said:


> I was looking at those today on their website too! I think it's a good price, considering you get free shipping, no tax -- and the main reason I only order my bags thru them or AAFES is because they always arrive PERFECT in their original wrappings.  Never have to worry about getting a return or defective bag.



Yes that is so true. Do you find that they have better deals at the actual exchange ?


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> Yes that is so true. Do you find that they have better deals at the actual exchange ?



I don't get to my exchange that often since it's 3 hours round trip.  I like to order from their website cause they arrive within a couple days in perfect condition, and they offer 10% extra off coupon codes quite often.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Yeah the most I've ever paid for any of the 7 selmas I have was 268 for my red one. All the others have been $180-$230




My cheapest one was $167


----------



## Restore724

*Navy with Gold grommets. I added gold keychain.*


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> the navy exchange has them online lg fuschia, luggage, summer blue, and black.



I'd say that's a good price for the summer blue since its new.


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Navy with Gold grommets. I added gold keychain.*



I love this Selma!  
Such a gorgeous color with the gold.
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Christa72720

Glenichka said:


> Joining in..


gorgeous bags!!


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> the navy exchange has them online lg fuschia, luggage, summer blue, and black.


Thanks!


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Yes that is so true. Do you find that they have better deals at the actual exchange ?


I work at Fort Sam Houston and I went last week Thursday and they had the large coffee Selma's w/ grommets on clearance for 256, a large denim with studs for 298, a few of the black north south tote with studs, but I didn't check the price.  I think I get better deals in the stores where I live than online.


----------



## PixieSg

Just in.. Yes, im sooo Greedy!!!


----------



## SelmaLove

PixieSg said:


> Just in.. Yes, im sooo Greedy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506376


Is this fuchsia and pomegranate?


----------



## amanda.panda

PixieSg said:


> Just in.. Yes, im sooo Greedy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506376




Gorgeous!!


----------



## houstonm2198

PixieSg said:


> Just in.. Yes, im sooo Greedy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506376


both are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## PixieSg

SelmaLove said:


> Is this fuchsia and pomegranate?




Yes they are. Im in love!!!


----------



## PixieSg

amanda.panda said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!


----------



## PixieSg

houstonm2198 said:


> both are gorgeous, congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies in your opinion which one is better ? Studded pearl gray selma or grommet pearl gray selma


----------



## sb1212

designer.deals said:


> Ladies in your opinion which one is better ? Studded pearl gray selma or grommet pearl gray selma




I like the studded


----------



## designer.deals

sb1212 said:


> I like the studded




Same thing with black stud and grommet black selma ?


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> Ladies in your opinion which one is better ? Studded pearl gray selma or grommet pearl gray selma



I like grommet better  but both are nice


----------



## designer.deals

amanda.panda said:


> I like grommet better  but both are nice




I have the stud already haven't used it but I can get the grommet for same price too


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> I have the stud already haven't used it but I can get the grommet for same price too




If I was you I would go with the grommet! Maybe put your studded one up for sale


----------



## designer.deals

amanda.panda said:


> If I was you I would go with the grommet! Maybe put your studded one up for sale




I think so.. But I'm so torn lol


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> Ladies in your opinion which one is better ? Studded pearl gray selma or grommet pearl gray selma



I prefer the studded over the grommets in all colors. But they're all pretty!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> I prefer the studded over the grommets in all colors. But they're all pretty!




I have the studded navy, black, pearl gray, fuchsia , turquoise , malachite and coffee but now want navy, black, white, palm grommet


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> Ladies in your opinion which one is better ? Studded pearl gray selma or grommet pearl gray selma



I prefer the grommet......


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> I prefer the grommet......




I believe so but I'm torn


----------



## designer.deals

Yes scored on a pearl gray selma for $210!


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> Yes scored on a pearl gray selma for $210!




Omg that's wicked! Where from?


----------



## designer.deals

amanda.panda said:


> Omg that's wicked! Where from?




Poshmark it's new with tags ! Love finding deals. Sold a few bags to make up for it and now on a mission to sell stud pearl gray


----------



## acm1134

My two newest additions (: I promise I am done for the year... !


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> My two newest additions (: I promise I am done for the year... !



Beautiful!!


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you  I believe my collection is complete... for now


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> My two newest additions (: I promise I am done for the year... !



Congrats ... it's very beautiful ...


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> My two newest additions (: I promise I am done for the year... !


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## acm1134

houstonm2198 said:


> Both are gorgeous!



Thank you ! I love the fuschia for the first pop of color to my collection


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Thank you ! I love the fuschia for the first pop of color to my collection




We need an updated pictures! With all the bad bags and returns we all need an updates one lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> We need an updated pictures! With all the bad bags and returns we all need an updates one lol



I know right haha. After reading about the problems some were having with their purses being shipped in a bag not box, I was so worried about my fuschia. Luckily it came in a box with packing peanuts and wrapped with tissue paper and a plastic bag! Only complaint I have is the feet looked a little worn but who cares since I was going to do that anyway !


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I know right haha. After reading about the problems some were having with their purses being shipped in a bag not box, I was so worried about my fuschia. Luckily it came in a box with packing peanuts and wrapped with tissue paper and a plastic bag! Only complaint I have is the feet looked a little worn but who cares since I was going to do that anyway !




Yes! I lucky didn't get any in bad shape but man packaging is not always great.


----------



## Munchkyn

designer.deals said:


> Yes scored on a pearl gray selma for $210!



Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## designer.deals

Munchkyn said:


> Where did you purchase it from?




On poshmark


----------



## keptwife

Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.


I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.










I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.


----------



## keptwife

I also went to the MK boutique for my birthday/valentine's day, and my hubby bought me the black and white colorblock Selma. I picked up the protector spray too as advised, so my bag will stay clean.


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> I also went to the MK boutique for my birthday/valentine's day, and my hubby bought me the black and white colorblock Selma. I picked up the protector spray too as advised, so my bag will stay clean.




Is it true it's gold hardware ?


----------



## keptwife

designer.deals said:


> Is it true it's gold hardware ?


 
Yep, it has gold hardware .


----------



## AuntJulie

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.



Oh my heavens!  Those are both beautiful handbags!  I originally wanted the Selma in summer blue but changed my mind, but now you've got me wanting it again!


----------



## janiesea3

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.




Holy cow, those bags are GORGEOUS! I REALLY Want a Jet Set like that!! Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## keptwife

AuntJulie said:


> Oh my heavens!  Those are both beautiful handbags!  I originally wanted the Selma in summer blue but changed my mind, but now you've got me wanting it again!


 
Thank you! Summer Blue is gorgeous. I doubt you'll regret getting this one.


----------



## keptwife

janiesea3 said:


> Holy cow, those bags are GORGEOUS! I REALLY Want a Jet Set like that!! Beautiful!! Congrats!


 

Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

keptwife said:


> I also went to the MK boutique for my birthday/valentine's day, and my hubby bought me the black and white colorblock Selma. I picked up the protector spray too as advised, so my bag will stay clean.


Gorgeous bags!  I'm glad you did a side by side with the jet set and the selma.  I have been wanting the jet set but thought it would be bigger than the selma.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Just got my 3 Large Selma...
Pearl Grey/ Black/ Black&White and one more to go... will post pics later
Next: Sapphire-Black Large Selma so excited :sly:


----------



## fieldsinspring

Well, I had all but given up on my hope of a new grommet selma without issues.. ordered the large sutton dressy and a fuschia hamilton. The fuschia grommet selma just arrived and (so far) appears good and beautiful. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> Yep, it has gold hardware .




That's my next bag! Love it


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, I had all but given up on my hope of a new grommet selma without issues.. ordered the large sutton dressy and a fuschia hamilton. The fuschia grommet selma just arrived and (so far) appears good and beautiful. Decisions, decisions...



Where did you order yours?


----------



## keptwife

houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous bags!  I'm glad you did a side by side with the jet set and the selma.  I have been wanting the jet set but thought it would be bigger than the selma.


 
I agree. I love the fact that it's basically the same size as the Selma. I love it so much that I ordered the jet set in luggage and pearl grey as well.


----------



## AuntJulie

keptwife said:


> I agree. I love the fact that it's basically the same size as the Selma. I love it so much that I ordered the jet set in luggage and pearl grey as well.



Yay!  I'm glad you quit lurking!  Now it's time for you to post pics of the whole collection!


----------



## SelmaLove

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.


Dying! I wish I would have gotten Jet Set when I ordered the grommet in violet...


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> Dying! I wish I would have gotten Jet Set when I ordered the grommet in violet...



I saw this jet set in mandarin at Belk. It is beautiful!  I want all the colors now!  Lol


----------



## daintdoll

keptwife said:


> I also went to the MK boutique for my birthday/valentine's day, and my hubby bought me the black and white colorblock Selma. I picked up the protector spray too as advised, so my bag will stay clean.



I have been dying for the b&w cb Selma to come back! I would much prefer silver hw...can I live with gold? Congrats on the new bags!


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> I saw this jet set in mandarin at Belk. It is beautiful!  I want all the colors now!  Lol


She's gorgeous!


----------



## keptwife

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!  I'm glad you quit lurking!  Now it's time for you to post pics of the whole collection!



I will as soon as my other jet sets come in!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.


Welcome to the Selma club. I love your new bags!!!  Wonderful choice in colors enjoy!


----------



## amanda.panda

keptwife said:


> I also went to the MK boutique for my birthday/valentine's day, and my hubby bought me the black and white colorblock Selma. I picked up the protector spray too as advised, so my bag will stay clean.




Wow gorgeous!! I love the gold hardware, nice choice!


----------



## keptwife

AuntJulie said:


> I saw this jet set in mandarin at Belk. It is beautiful!  I want all the colors now!  Lol


 
Wow that's pretty.


----------



## Enchanted86

AuntJulie said:


> I saw this jet set in mandarin at Belk. It is beautiful!  I want all the colors now!  Lol



That's gorgeous! Is the color mandarin like an orange red or just red? It's not a darker red is it? Some of the pictures from department stores make it look like a dark red. Would you mind to post a modeling pic of you wearing that bag? I'm thinking of purchasing the same bag. Thanks!


----------



## AuntJulie

Enchanted86 said:


> That's gorgeous! Is the color mandarin like an orange red or just red? It's not a darker red is it? Some of the pictures from department stores make it look like a dark red. Would you mind to post a modeling pic of you wearing that bag? I'm thinking of purchasing the same bag. Thanks!



I would but I didn't buy it. It wasn't on sale. I would say it's an orange red. There's a mandarin Hamilton at ebags.com that looks like the right shade to me. 

Someone posted a mandarin Cynthia in the Cynthia thread and it's gorgeous too!  I'm obsessed with the bag. Also keptwife posted a pic of hers next to her Selma and they look to be about the same size.


----------



## annie33334

I love the black and white colorblock! I bought the gray and black Selma when Dillard's had one of their sales in the fall.


----------



## Courtb427

Errands with my new studded Selma! Love her!


----------



## houstonm2198

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2510599
> 
> Errands with my new studded Selma! Love her!


Cute and she looks great with you outfit!


----------



## AuntJulie

Has anyone had this problem with their Selmas?  The top of the bag edges are wonky and crooked now. I'm assuming its from the handles. I noticed when I got the bag, the top edges weren't perfectly straight and it's gotten worse. I recently bought more Selmas and I'm worried they will do the same thing. Any advice?  TIA.


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2510599
> 
> Errands with my new studded Selma! Love her!



So pretty...the bag too!  Lol

It goes great with those boots!  And your hair looks awesome!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I would but I didn't buy it. It wasn't on sale. I would say it's an orange red. There's a mandarin Hamilton at ebags.com that looks like the right shade to me.
> 
> Someone posted a mandarin Cynthia in the Cynthia thread and it's gorgeous too!  I'm obsessed with the bag. Also keptwife posted a pic of hers next to her Selma and they look to be about the same size.



Hi there thank you I was the one who posted the mandarin cynthia on the thread and I think it's really gorgeous too lol and I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Hi there thank you I was the one who posted the mandarin cynthia on here I think it's really gorgeous too lol and I get a lot of compliments on it.



I love that bag!  I haven't seen it for sale anywhere either. 

You have excellent taste!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I love that bag!  I haven't seen it for sale anywhere either.
> 
> You have excellent taste!



Thank you ... the cynthia was actually my second purchase. I haven't seen these on sale anywhere either.


----------



## keishapie1973

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2510599
> 
> Errands with my new studded Selma! Love her!



Very cute outfit!!!!! Congrats......


----------



## HerHappinessV

I thought you were Selena Gomez at first glance haha  so pretty! I love the studs, awesome bag.


----------



## Courtb427

Hahaha! I wish! Thanks you guys!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> Has anyone had this problem with their Selmas?  The top of the bag edges are wonky and crooked now. I'm assuming its from the handles. I noticed when I got the bag, the top edges weren't perfectly straight and it's gotten worse. I recently bought more Selmas and I'm worried they will do the same thing. Any advice?  TIA.


I have not had this on my Selmas.  I would call to the MK store they have a one year warranty on the bags and see what they say.


----------



## AuntJulie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I have not had this on my Selmas.  I would call to the MK store they have a one year warranty on the bags and see what they say.



Unfortunately I bought it from ebags.com. I paid full price for it, but I'm not sure it's warranted since I didn't buy it from the boutique.


----------



## SelmaLove

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.


Your post gave me the itch for that violet Jet Set! I was able to use the pre-sale deal Macy's has right now to get it for 25% off! Now I don't feel so bad for not ordering it with the WORKIT code. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Phiomega

I have been bitten! I wanted a white clutch for an upcoming wedding party and saw this... Great for the party and perfect for weekends too - love the versatility!


----------



## iheart_purses

I Finally got a Selma, it is Medium in Fuchsia, and it was 40% Off!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

iheart_purses said:


> I Finally got a Selma, it is Medium in Fuchsia, and it was 40% Off!!!!




From ?


----------



## keptwife

SelmaLove said:


> Your post gave me the itch for that violet Jet Set! I was able to use the pre-sale deal Macy's has right now to get it for 25% off! Now I don't feel so bad for not ordering it with the WORKIT code. Thank you for sharing!


 
No problem! You're going to love it!


----------



## vixan

AuntJulie said:


> Has anyone had this problem with their Selmas?  The top of the bag edges are wonky and crooked now. I'm assuming its from the handles. I noticed when I got the bag, the top edges weren't perfectly straight and it's gotten worse. I recently bought more Selmas and I'm worried they will do the same thing. Any advice?  TIA.



Yea it looks like the dents are from the handles. Its all depends on how the store the bag, handles up or down.  Hopefully they straighten out some.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

HI!!!! Is there a difference in the large selma and the selma large NS?? It looks as though the NS is taller but wasnt sure!!! anyone have pics of the large and the large NS? Thanks


----------



## designer.deals

Terrible terrible . Got black & white (gold hardware) selma, pearl gray selma grommet, palm grommet, navy grommet ,


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> Terrible terrible . Got black & white (gold hardware) selma, pearl gray selma grommet, palm grommet, navy grommet ,




We would take pleasure in your terror. &#128521; please share photos?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Terrible terrible . Got black & white (gold hardware) selma, pearl gray selma grommet, palm grommet, navy grommet ,



Lol I did the same thing too straight 2 days lol ... I got 4 large selma and 2 wallet. But I'm stopping no shopping until next month.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Lol I did the same thing too straight 2 days lol ... I got 4 large selma and 2 wallet. But I'm stopping no shopping until next month.




I'm holding off on wallets lol


----------



## designer.deals

elianachic said:


> We would take pleasure in your terror. &#128521; please share photos?




Once I get them next week


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> No problem! You're going to love it!




Random question but did you start following me on poshmark (mkdeals123)


----------



## keptwife

designer.deals said:


> Random question but did you start following me on poshmark (mkdeals123)


 
Yep, sure did. I saw some of your items in my feed and had to start following you!


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> Yep, sure did. I saw some of your items in my feed and had to start following you!




I saw your name and I'm like I've seen this name before but where where until I saw it here lol


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> Terrible terrible . Got black & white (gold hardware) selma, pearl gray selma grommet, palm grommet, navy grommet ,




Where did you get the black & white one?!


----------



## designer.deals

amanda.panda said:


> Where did you get the black & white one?!




MK boutique


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> Random question but did you start following me on poshmark (mkdeals123)




I'm sorry, I'm new what is poshmark?


----------



## designer.deals

elianachic said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new what is poshmark?




It's like eBay


----------



## AuntJulie

I bought 4 in a month too!  I'm on a self imposed ban...until next month when my hubby forgets how many handbags I have. Lol


----------



## bagzrox

AuntJulie said:


> Has anyone had this problem with their Selmas?  The top of the bag edges are wonky and crooked now. I'm assuming its from the handles. I noticed when I got the bag, the top edges weren't perfectly straight and it's gotten worse. I recently bought more Selmas and I'm worried they will do the same thing. Any advice?  TIA.




I got a powder blue one recently that is wonky on one side. I kept it still since I can't find another in that color. I did massage the inside part(by the zipper) when I was putting on the MK leather conditioner and it did help straighten it out a little. Hope that helps!


----------



## catsandpurses31

i just got a selma large messenger for my birthday and im obsessed. i wish i could have gotten a medium normal selma in black but i cant find it on MK.com anymore and the SA at Macy's said that they dont carry the medium in black


----------



## VajstaGurly

Excuse my kid's its the best place that I can have the perfect lighting. But here are my new babies ... bought the last Large Selma Pearl Grey and the last White&Black from MK.


----------



## AuntJulie

bagzrox said:


> I got a powder blue one recently that is wonky on one side. I kept it still since I can't find another in that color. I did massage the inside part(by the zipper) when I was putting on the MK leather conditioner and it did help straighten it out a little. Hope that helps!



Thanks for the tip!  I will try that.


----------



## Foz

Can anyone help me know if the leather on grommet large selma is Saffiano?
Thank a lot


----------



## amanda.panda

VajstaGurly said:


> Excuse my kid's its the best place that I can have the perfect lighting. But here are my new babies ... bought the last Large Selma Pearl Grey and the last White&Black from MK.




Love your collection!!


----------



## keptwife

VajstaGurly said:


> Excuse my kid's its the best place that I can have the perfect lighting. But here are my new babies ... bought the last Large Selma Pearl Grey and the last White&Black from MK.


 
Love them all!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

amanda.panda said:


> Love your collection!!



Thank you 







keptwife said:


> Love them all!!


----------



## pringirl

Just a quick question for selma owners.. How sturdy are the long straps and the hooks that the long strap is attached to?


----------



## designer.deals

I got my black and white selma today and when I got home I realized some defects


----------



## pringirl

designer.deals said:


> I got my black and white selma today and when I got home I realized some defects



what kinda defects?


----------



## AuntJulie

Foz said:


> Can anyone help me know if the leather on grommet large selma is Saffiano?
> Thank a lot



Yes it is saffiano.


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone post a pic of a lg Selma next to a e/w Hamilton ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I got my black and white selma today and when I got home I realized some defects



When I got the Sapphire&black it had a little defect on it so I called MK  as soon as I notice it and they let me swap it the next day... The manager was awesome and so was SA I love Michael Kors.


----------



## annie33334

VajstaGurly said:


> Excuse my kid's its the best place that I can have the perfect lighting. But here are my new babies ... bought the last Large Selma Pearl Grey and the last White&Black from MK.



These are gorgeous! The black and white is my favorite, although I'm a little leery to buy it because of keeping the white portion looking good.


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> what kinda defects?




There seems to be a line/crease on the front and seems like the handles got like imprinted on the front and back of the selma


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> When I got the Sapphire&black it had a little defect on it so I called MK  as soon as I notice it and they let me swap it the next day... The manager was awesome and so was SA I love Michael Kors.




That's what  going to do but I live 45-1 hr away


----------



## ilovethespeedy

??? PLEASE!! Is there a difference in the Large Selma and the Large NS Selma?? Ive been browsing online and getting myself confused!!! Is it Medium selma, Large Selma, and Large NS selma???? Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

ilovethespeedy said:


> ??? PLEASE!! Is there a difference in the Large Selma and the Large NS Selma?? Ive been browsing online and getting myself confused!!! Is it Medium selma, Large Selma, and Large NS selma???? Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!




Yes. There's a large e/w selma, large n/s selma , medium selma


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> what kinda defects?








I maybe just too picky  . Not sure if you see them


----------



## pringirl

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2513351
> View attachment 2513352
> 
> 
> I maybe just too picky  . Not sure if you see them



Oh dear. I can see the lines.


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> Oh dear. I can see the lines.




I thought I could live with it but no my eyes go directly there


----------



## ilovethespeedy

designer.deals said:


> yes. There's a large e/w selma, large n/s selma , medium selma


thankyou!!!!


----------



## Foz

AuntJulie said:


> Yes it is saffiano.


Thank you very much


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> I thought I could live with it but no my eyes go directly there




It would totally bother me too! Maybe call mk tell them to reserve one for you for exchange then make a trip there the next chance you get!


----------



## designer.deals

amanda.panda said:


> It would totally bother me too! Maybe call mk tell them to reserve one for you for exchange then make a trip there the next chance you get!




I hasn't thought about that. I'll definitely give them a call


----------



## VajstaGurly

amanda.panda said:


> It would totally bother me too! Maybe call mk tell them to reserve one for you for exchange then make a trip there the next chance you get!



Agree .... These black & white always run out ... and they should be able to do hold ... MK always hold the bag for me when I call to reserve one. Their so wonderful...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Agree .... These black & white always run out ... and they should be able to do hold ... MK always hold the bag for me when I call to reserve one. Their so wonderful...




I'm just scared they hold another damaged one


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2513351
> View attachment 2513352
> 
> 
> I maybe just too picky  . Not sure if you see them



It will totally bother me too... I'm very picky as well. I want all my bag to be perfect. Lol I'm pretty sure every ladies does.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> It will totally bother me too... I'm very picky as well. I want all my bag to be perfect. Lol I'm pretty sure every ladies does.




Especially more since this is the only bag out of all my Selma's I paid full retail price


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Especially more since this is the only bag out of all my Selma's I paid full retail price




You should definitely take it back since you pay retail for it. :o


----------



## tinac

Maybe I'm mis-remembering, but I *think* I saw a b/w color block selma earlier this week in store at Macys that was on clearance.  It was probably a return so might not be in pristine condition, but it would be 25% off plus an additional discount (20% or 25%).  Kind of a shot in the dark, but feel free to PM me and I'll send you the store contact info if you want to try to do a charge send.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You should definitely take it back since you pay retail for it. :o




Definitely doing that this weekend


----------



## designer.deals

On the bright side. Bought this beauty Monday and it just came in. $210 on poshmark . It's new with dust bag and tags and lady that sold it too me gave me the receipt too.. She paid full retail price and sold it to me for more than 50% off


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2513880
> 
> 
> On the bright side. Bought this beauty Monday and it just came in. $210 on poshmark . It's new with dust bag and tags and lady that sold it too me gave me the receipt too.. She paid full retail price and sold it to me for more than 50% off



Great find ...


----------



## AuntJulie

ilovethespeedy said:


> ??? PLEASE!! Is there a difference in the Large Selma and the Large NS Selma?? Ive been browsing online and getting myself confused!!! Is it Medium selma, Large Selma, and Large NS selma???? Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!



Yes, the medium Selma is approximately 8" x 10". The large east/west Selma is just called the large Selma and the huge north/south Selma is called the N/S Selma. There is also a small Selma messenger without handles, just a strap.


----------



## willyjenny2007

VajstaGurly said:


> Excuse my kid's its the best place that I can have the perfect lighting. But here are my new babies ... bought the last Large Selma Pearl Grey and the last White&Black from MK.



Very beautiful , are they on sale ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

willyjenny2007 said:


> Very beautiful , are they on sale ?



Thank you  ... No they were not on sale our MK was almost out of stock got to get until it's all gone ... they don't know when they their going to get more my SA says it's whatever is sent to them their never told what type of bag are their getting until they open the boxes.


----------



## Chanel=Love

My very first Selma! Pearl Grey snake embossed. I can see this is going to be the start of many more to come. In love with her!


----------



## Doryfiz

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.





Love the jetset satchel and nice purple...  The summer blue also has nice bright blue color


----------



## elianachic

Chanel=Love said:


> My very first Selma! Pearl Grey snake embossed. I can see this is going to be the start of many more to come. In love with her!




I've never seen this color/style. Great find! Where did you get it?


----------



## Christa72720

elianachic said:


> I've never seen this color/style. Great find! Where did you get it?


They are actually clearanced at most stores. It was a 2013 model.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Christa72720 said:


> They are actually clearanced at most stores. It was a 2013 model.



Actually it's new for spring 2014 and was purchased at NeimanMarcus.com I think you're referring to the darker colored one from the fall.


----------



## Chanel=Love

elianachic said:


> I've never seen this color/style. Great find! Where did you get it?



Thank you! Ordered online from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Christa72720

Chanel=Love said:


> Actually it's new for spring 2014 and was purchased at NeimanMarcus.com I think you're referring to the darker colored one from the fall.



I think you're right! I thought it looked pretty light compared to the ones I've seen.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Bought the grommet selma in black and a selma grommet messanger in black today as well at Macys for 55% off. Woohoo!

Also, bought two wallets for my mother and I for 25% off during their pre-sale. Picking them up Wednesdayyy! Did anyone else pick up anything during the pre-sale?


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Bought the grommet selma in black and a selma grommet messanger in black today as well at Macys for 55% off. Woohoo!
> 
> Also, bought two wallets for my mother and I for 25% off during their pre-sale. Picking them up Wednesdayyy! Did anyone else pick up anything during the pre-sale?




55% off?


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> 55% off?


Yes mam. They were 25% off with an additional 30.


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Yes mam. They were 25% off with an additional 30.




Additional 30% was that just Saturday?


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> Additional 30% was that just Saturday?



I'm not sure to be completely honest. All I paid attention to was the "additional" part on the sign. :/


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm not sure to be completely honest. All I paid attention to was the "additional" part on the sign. :/




I must pay my Macy's a visit cuz i was able to get only 25% off not 30%


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I must pay my Macy's a visit cuz i was able to get only 25% off not 30%



Will Macy's do a price adjustment ?


----------



## Crimson raiden

I just got my first large Selma in navy and I love it!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Crimson raiden said:


> I just got my first large Selma in navy and I love it!



It's gorgeous Enjoy ...


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Will Macy's do a price adjustment ?




Yes if the sale is still going on


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Yes if the sale is still going on


Do I just bring the receipt and then ask them for an adjustment ?


----------



## AuntJulie

I saw these large North/South Selmas at the new Marshall's at Wescott in North Charleston. They had one in dark slate, 2 coffee with studs, and 1 cinnabar with studs. The dark slate was $219 and the others were a little higher.


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> I saw these large North/South Selmas at the new Marshall's at Wescott in North Charleston. They had one in dark slate, 2 coffee with studs, and 1 cinnabar with studs. The dark slate was $219 and the others were a little higher.


Thanks!  I'm going to let my sister know.


----------



## AuntJulie

houstonm2198 said:


> Thanks!  I'm going to let my sister know.



Tell her it's a madhouse!  There was a line waiting for them to open!  Lol


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> Tell her it's a madhouse!  There was a line waiting for them to open!  Lol


I will let her know. She said she's going today when they open. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Do I just bring the receipt and then ask them for an adjustment ?




Most likely what they are gonna do is return them and pre sale cuz that's what going on and have to pick up feb 26


----------



## jazzyj1021

Hope you ladies are able to get price adjustments!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Planning on getting the Optic white but would love the Navy too their both gorgeous ... but would like to get only one for now already have 4 of them. Which one should I go for?


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Planning on getting the Optic white but would love the Navy too their both gorgeous ... but would like to get only one for now already have 4 of them. Which one should I go for?




I say navy! Matches more and not so hard to keep clean


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I say navy! Matches more and not so hard to keep clean



Yea agree... do you have one in navy? I have the black but navy is nice too. Gotta the navy too. Lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Yea agree... do you have one in navy? I have the black but navy is nice too. Gotta the navy too. Lol




Yes I just ordered it thru Macy's waiting for it to be delivered . Sold my navy stud to get grommet navy


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Yes I just ordered it thru Macy's waiting for it to be delivered . Sold my navy stud to get grommet navy



I saw the navy with grommet at Macy's it was 25% off... but I just like it plain and simple or I would've got it.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I saw the navy with grommet at Macy's it was 25% off... but I just like it plain and simple or I would've got it.




Yes the plain one is beautiful too


----------



## designer.deals

Love good deals! $210 grommet selma $60 wallet. Thanks poshmark 




Finally a perfect/non damaged color block selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517380
> 
> 
> Love good deals! $210 grommet selma $60 wallet. Thanks poshmark
> 
> View attachment 2517381
> 
> 
> Finally a perfect/non damaged color block selma



That's an awesome  deal ...


----------



## designer.deals

Finally I'm able to use the black with gold hardware wallet for this color block. Had this same color block last year it came out but couldn't get my idea wrapped around the color block with silver hardware and wallet with gold. Now both are gold! Thanks Michael lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> That's an awesome  deal ...




It is I couldn't pass it up. And I just sold my pearl gray stud  made a profit


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517409
> 
> 
> Finally I'm able to use the black with gold hardware wallet for this color block. Had this same color block last year it came out but couldn't get my idea wrapped around the color block with silver hardware and wallet with gold. Now both are gold! Thanks Michael lol



They are so beautiful together ... they totally match.


----------



## AuntJulie

Very pretty new Selmas!  I noticed my new saddle Selma with grommets is caving in on the sides and I haven't even used it yet. Do I need to put more stuffing in it?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517380
> 
> 
> Love good deals! $210 grommet selma $60 wallet. Thanks poshmark
> 
> View attachment 2517381
> 
> 
> Finally a perfect/non damaged color block selma



What do you look up to find the good bags like this ? Every time I try poshmark I never find anything but make mks and sold stuff


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> They are so beautiful together ... they totally match.




Now they do cuz when I have the silver I always looked how it didn't match


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Very pretty new Selmas!  I noticed my new saddle Selma with grommets is caving in on the sides and I haven't even used it yet. Do I need to put more stuffing in it?




Yes.. All that bags I haven't used I stuff them or at Least bring them out from my closet just so they don't get creased or caved


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> What do you look up to find the good bags like this ? Every time I try poshmark I never find anything but make mks and sold stuff




I always search on the name of the bag and keep looking and looking or negotiating prices


----------



## amanda.panda

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517409
> 
> 
> Finally I'm able to use the black with gold hardware wallet for this color block. Had this same color block last year it came out but couldn't get my idea wrapped around the color block with silver hardware and wallet with gold. Now both are gold! Thanks Michael lol




Gorgeous! Love it


----------



## elianachic

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517380
> 
> 
> Love good deals! $210 grommet selma $60 wallet. Thanks poshmark
> 
> View attachment 2517381
> 
> 
> Finally a perfect/non damaged color block selma




Omg I'm obsessed with the black and white color block!


----------



## AuntJulie

Went to TJ Maxx today to return some lamps...bad news...store credit only....BUT the good news is that they had a Jet Set Travel Zip Around Continental wallet in coffee to match my new coffee Selma with grommets!  Yay!!!,  $138 MSRP marked down to $79.99!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Went to TJ Maxx today to return some lamps...bad news...store credit only....BUT the good news is that they had a Jet Set Travel Zip Around Continental wallet in coffee to match my new coffee Selma with grommets!  Yay!!!,  $138 MSRP marked down to $79.99!



Awesome find ... you ladies been finding all kinds of goodies...


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> Went to TJ Maxx today to return some lamps...bad news...store credit only....BUT the good news is that they had a Jet Set Travel Zip Around Continental wallet in coffee to match my new coffee Selma with grommets!  Yay!!!,  $138 MSRP marked down to $79.99!


Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

Thank y'all!  I saw a black Zac Posen there too and I've never seen a handbag made so well!  The handles were really sturdy (no tubes) and the bag was heavy. 

It had to be way, way high end and it was $219. It looked similar to the Chloe I believe.


----------



## prinzess

does anyone know if  michael kors will come out with more colors in the selma medium satchel?


----------



## Doryfiz

Officially member of this club, just arrived my first selma in dark khaki large size






Love the neutral color..

Next wishlist will be hamilton or another selma???


----------



## VajstaGurly

Doryfiz said:


> Officially member of this club, just arrived my first selma in dark khaki large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neutral color..
> 
> Next wishlist will be hamilton or another selma???



Beautiful ... congrats ...


----------



## Ginsy

keptwife said:


> Hey Ladies. I've pretty much been a lurker in here, as I too have been bitten by the Selma bug. I wanted to join the party and post some of my latest pretties.
> 
> 
> I want to thank the person that posted the 25% off code for Macy's a few weeks ago. I purchased the large Selma in Summer Blue and the large Jet Set Travel Satchel in Violet with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to an SA at the MK boutique and he made me think that the large Jet Set Travel Satchel was huge. I very surprised to see that it's basically the same height and length as the Selma but just structured differently to hold more stuff. Here's a pic of them side by side.




hi could you pls upload a model photo with the purple color of travel jet set satchel ??


----------



## AuntJulie

Doryfiz said:


> Officially member of this club, just arrived my first selma in dark khaki large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neutral color..
> 
> Next wishlist will be hamilton or another selma???



It is stunning!


----------



## keishapie1973

Doryfiz said:


> Officially member of this club, just arrived my first selma in dark khaki large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neutral color..
> 
> Next wishlist will be hamilton or another selma???



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Help again! Is the selma tote diff than the selma large satchel!?? Or older! I've seen selma totes ns that are like 14-15" and selma satchel large ns that's 121/4-13??? Soo confused again!!


----------



## Doryfiz

*VajstaGurly and tauketula and AuntJulie*  Thanks ladies....


----------



## designer.deals

After selling & buying I've updated my collection : 



Studded Selmas



Grommet selmas 



Plain selmas



Other MK bags 

All bought below retail except black & white selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

I just can't wait to buy more ...


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma



Your collection is beautiful love love the Selmas ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Your collection is beautiful love love the Selmas ...




Thank you. Picking up today my n/s luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware &#128522;$208 plus tax $225


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Thank you. Picking up today my n/s luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware &#128522;$208 plus tax $225



Awesome post pic when you get it.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Thank you. Picking up today my n/s luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware &#128522;$208 plus tax $225



Beautiful collection!  Was that red or cinnabar?  Also do you have mandarin?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma


I am in love with the Red Grommet !!


----------



## designer.deals

[QUOT E=AuntJulie;26288850]Beautiful collection!  Was that red or cinnabar?  Also do you have mandarin?[/QUOTE]

 I have cinnabar and red grommet


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma




I need that graphite black color lock Selma! Is that older or can I find it?


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I need that graphite black color lock Selma! Is that older or can I find it?




The black & white? If so it came out again at the MK store. It's not online yet just in store. But this time it's gold hardware not silver


----------



## VajstaGurly

paula3boys said:


> I need that graphite black color lock Selma! Is that older or can I find it?


 
My SA at the MK boutique says it's a spring color so they will be receving more. But I haven't seen any online.


----------



## Restore724

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma




OMG, I love them all.  Congrats on Selma's and Grayson's.
So which bag and color do you use the most?


----------



## paula3boys

VajstaGurly said:


> My SA at the MK boutique says it's a spring color so they will be receving more. But I haven't seen any online.




Do you know technical name for the colors, what tag says?


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> The black & white? If so it came out again at the MK store. It's not online yet just in store. But this time it's gold hardware not silver




No, the one that looks like graphite on front and black on sides


----------



## designer.deals

Restore724 said:


> OMG, I love them all.  Congrats on Selma's and Grayson's.
> So which bag and color do you use the most?




I'm using the luggage for now but I use one for a month then I switch


----------



## designer.deals

[QUO TE=paula3boys;26289681]No, the one that looks like graphite on front and black on sides[/QUOTE]

Yea that one is in store but only in dressy style not selma


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma


gorgeous collection!


----------



## designer.deals

Christa72720 said:


> gorgeous collection!




Thank you


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Can someone post a picture comparison of the large selma and the large east west selma??? Mk said the east west is taller but dimensions are diff!! Please!!!


----------



## designer.deals

ilovethespeedy said:


> Can someone post a picture comparison of the large selma and the large east west selma??? Mk said the east west is taller but dimensions are diff!! Please!!!




No the n/s is bigger than e/w I don't pen any n/s so I can't
Compare


----------



## acm1134

So I am torn I have the solid red Selma but haven't used her and now belk has the red selma with grommets on sale. Which one should I keep ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> So I am torn I have the solid red Selma but haven't used her and now belk has the red selma with grommets on sale. Which one should I keep ?




How much on belk ?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> How much on belk ?


They want 255.99 and I have a %15 off that I 'THINK' may apply, haven't tried yet


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Is the ew the same size as just the large satchel?? One says 12 1/4w and the other says 13w


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> They want 255.99 and I have a %15 off that I 'THINK' may apply, haven't tried yet




Then go for it and resell red plain selma


----------



## ilovethespeedy

This is what I'm their to figure out! Is their one slightly bigger than my orange one!?? Bc online the east west and just large selma have diff measurements


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Sorry all pic didn't show


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Last pic of black tag


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Black tag


----------



## VajstaGurly

ilovethespeedy said:


> Sorry all pic didn't show



The burnt orange is taller and bigger then the large black one seems like the orange one has an extra pocket on the side or another layer. The orange selma is very nice too... Beautiful choice ...


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thank you!! The orange is a selma tote i think! I'm just wondering what the black is on comparison to east west version Bc mine says ns! Mk told me it was taller but the dimensions Dnt say so hHa


----------



## VajstaGurly

ilovethespeedy said:


> Thank you!! The orange is a selma tote i think! I'm just wondering what the black is on comparison to east west version Bc mine says ns! Mk told me it was taller but the dimensions Dnt say so hHa



The tag for my large black selma also say ns...


----------



## acm1134

VajstaGurly said:


> The tag for my large black selma also say ns...


They all say that at the bottom !


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thanks everyone!! I don't get it haha macys has one in store now that's not ew so I'm gonna go compare ha


----------



## tinac

acm1134 said:


> They all say that at the bottom !


"NS" at the bottom (below the bar code) means "No Size" (since they use the same tag layout for clothing too), not "North/South".

My understanding is that there are 2 Large Selmas:

1.  The satchel (or East/West Satchel)--like the black one in ilovethespeedy's photo; and
2.  The tote (or North/South Tote)--like the burnt orange one.


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma



Loove your collection!! I really squealed looking at the pictures


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Loove your collection!! I really squealed looking at the pictures




Lol!! &#128525;


----------



## ilovethespeedy

tinac said:


> "NS" at the bottom (below the bar code) means "No Size" (since they use the same tag layout for clothing too), not "North/South".
> 
> My understanding is that there are 2 Large Selmas:
> 
> 1.  The satchel (or East/West Satchel)--like the black one in ilovethespeedy's photo; and
> 2.  The tote (or North/South Tote)--like the burnt orange one.


Thanks! Mine too but the black in the pic has different measurements than the east west satchel it's like 13" and the one that says just large is 12 1/4 so I Dnt get it Unless diff stores say east west and some
Don't!! My Black said 12 1-4 or something so I'm
Wondering if there's the ns tote like the orange and then two large one east west and the other just large Bc measurements


----------



## VajstaGurly

Crimson raiden said:


> I just got my first large Selma in navy and I love it!



I wish our bag would come in boxes ... that will be awesome ... This color is next on my wishlist ...


----------



## ilovethespeedy

K here is what I'm talking about this pic is from macys online and says it's the east west!!!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

This is from Michael kors and says large no east west etc but it's bigger than macy! So wrong measurements or two diff bags!!


----------



## tinac

ilovethespeedy said:


> K here is what I'm talking about this pic is from macys online and says it's the east west!!!!



They are the same bag. Even though the title Macy's uses online is "selma east west satchel" and Michael Kors uses "selma large satchel", the name on the tags for both is the same "LG TZ SATCHEL"


----------



## ilovethespeedy

tinac said:


> They are the same bag. Even though the title Macy's uses online is "selma east west satchel" and Michael Kors uses "selma large satchel", the name on the tags for both is the same "LG TZ SATCHEL"


Thankyou!!!!!!! For clearing that up for me!! I wasn't sure if the measurements were accurate etc because at Macy's in store they had one there and then a east west online she said was bigger


----------



## VajstaGurly

Any of you ladies think the navy selma is a good color and bag for an everyday bag and with every outfit ? I'm planning on getting one but still deciding.


----------



## AuntJulie

ilovethespeedy said:


> Thankyou!!!!!!! For clearing that up for me!! I wasn't sure if the measurements were accurate etc because at Macy's in store they had one there and then a east west online she said was bigger



I've noticed that different sites give different measurements for the same Selma, and I think it's how they measure the bag. For example, some sites say it's 3 1/2 inches deep and others say it's 6 inches deep. I think it's 3 1/2 inches at the top and 6 inches at the bottom.


----------



## keptwife

VajstaGurly said:


> Any of you ladies think the navy selma is a good color and bag for an everyday bag and with every outfit ? I'm planning on getting one but still deciding.


 
Yep, Navy is a gorgeous neutral that goes with everything.


----------



## VajstaGurly

keptwife said:


> Yep, Navy is a gorgeous neutral that goes with everything.



Ok thanks I'm totally getting it ...
Can't wait ...


----------



## ilovethespeedy

AuntJulie said:


> I've noticed that different sites give different measurements for the same Selma, and I think it's how they measure the bag. For example, some sites say it's 3 1/2 inches deep and others say it's 6 inches deep. I think it's 3 1/2 inches at the top and 6 inches at the bottom.


Thank you!! They've had me crazy haha


----------



## keptwife

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## VajstaGurly

keptwife said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I think you should keep it. A lot the MK store has been running out of this bag like crazy ... got the last one in the store but mine was not the best condition so my SA is going to give me a call when they arrive if not I'll have to swap it with something else. But I don't want to I love the the color block of the black and white it's just so beautiful  ... and the ipad mini will always be there its sold like every where... but the bag who knows if it's going to come back the third time it might it might not...


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?




Honestly I say keep. I love it! But what can I say I love selmas


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I think you should keep it. A lot the MK store has been running out of this bag like crazy ... got the last one in the store but mine was not the best condition so my SA is going to give me a call when they arrive if not I'll have to swap it with something else. But I don't want to I love the the color block of the black and white it's just so beautiful  ... and the ipad mini will always be there its sold like every where... but the bag who knows if it's going to come back the third time it might it might not...




I had that same issue. Had gotten my color block last Thursday and noticed it wasn't good and I decided to go back to another MK store and thank goodness they had another one


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I had that same issue. Had gotten my color block last Thursday and noticed it wasn't good and I decided to go back to another MK store and thank goodness they had another one



Lucky you ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Lucky you ...




I know it's such a beauty I didn't care about paying full price


----------



## AuntJulie

keptwife said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I think you should keep it and convince the hubby to still buy you the iPad mini!

Go big or go home is what I always say!


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> After selling & buying I've updated my collection :
> 
> View attachment 2519200
> 
> Studded Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519201
> 
> Grommet selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519202
> 
> Plain selmas
> 
> View attachment 2519203
> 
> Other MK bags
> 
> All bought below retail except black & white selma




Wow!!! You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Wow!!! You have a gorgeous collection!




Thank you


----------



## purdy_femme

hi ladies, as this is where we share our love for selmas, figured i may as well share my doubts with u. 

i just saw this in ebay and im wondering if this is authentic. is this a new arrival?


----------



## keishapie1973

keptwife said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I would return it and get the iPad. I can't imagine not having mine.......


----------



## Christa72720

WORKIT code back at Macy's!!


----------



## acm1134

Agh why !?!? I have already bought 6 bags this year and this is so tempting lol


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Agh why !?!? I have already bought 6 bags this year and this is so tempting lol




I know right I just want wallets but they are too expensive (they seem expensive ) lol


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I know right I just want wallets but they are too expensive (they seem expensive ) lol



I have my eye on that red grommet Selma but I've only found it at bell. I just got the n/s studded navy Selma but I think I want the grommets and macys has that online !! Temptations !!!!


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> I know right I just want wallets but they are too expensive (they seem expensive ) lol



I know. It's such an addiction!!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I have my eye on that red grommet Selma but I've only found it at bell. I just got the n/s studded navy Selma but I think I want the grommets and macys has that online !! Temptations !!!!




I ordered the palm grommet & navy grommet last week waiting for them to be delivered but not 100% sure I'll keep


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I ordered the palm grommet & navy grommet last week waiting for them to be delivered but not 100% sure I'll keep


The grommet is so addicting. I like them better than my studded ones. Do you think once they are all sold out he wont come out with them again ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> The grommet is so addicting. I like them better than my studded ones. Do you think once they are all sold out he wont come out with them again ?




Perhaps . I sold my studded pearl gray to get the grommet version and I'm selling studded navy for the grommet version


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> WORKIT code back at Macy's!!




If you have e bates you get 6% cash back too!


----------



## Courtb427

Lunch date with the hubby! I'm obsessed with this bag! I swear it makes every outfit! Can't stop thinking about my next one! LoL!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2520788
> 
> Lunch date with the hubby! I'm obsessed with this bag! I swear it makes every outfit! Can't stop thinking about my next one! LoL!



Looks beautiful on you ... plus matches those cute boots...


----------



## acm1134

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2520788
> 
> Lunch date with the hubby! I'm obsessed with this bag! I swear it makes every outfit! Can't stop thinking about my next one! LoL!



Love it !!


----------



## acm1134

So someone said macys is doing the %25 off in store and if you use your macys card you get an extra %20 off. Anyone know if this is true ? If so you can get the grommet for 70% off


----------



## elianachic

keptwife said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep my black and white colorblock Selma. She's nice, but my hubby told me I could take her back and get an Ipad mini instead. I've been wanting a good tablet for awhile now, and I'm not sure if I would get much mileage out of this Selma versus my other bags. On the other hand, if I return the Selma there's a good chance that it will sell out again and Michael Kors may not bring it back a third time.
> 
> What do you ladies think?




I would keep it or maybe resell after MK stores sell out!


----------



## amethyst25

Just wanted to let all you Selma fans know - there was 1 pearl grey studded large (e/w) Selma on display today at the big Bloomingdale's at the 59th St/Lexington Ave store in NYC. It was on presale from an already reduced price - totalling around $150. I think they can ship it to you for a charge.


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> So someone said macys is doing the %25 off in store and if you use your macys card you get an extra %20 off. Anyone know if this is true ? If so you can get the grommet for 70% off



I'm not positive on that, but I know the code WORKIT is going again online for 25%off 100


----------



## Courtb427

Just came home from macys with a dark khaki Selma! 25% off with an additional 25%! So excited! The SA said the sale was going until Sunday.


----------



## acm1134

Courtb427 said:


> Just came home from macys with a dark khaki Selma! 25% off with an additional 25%! So excited! The SA said the sale was going until Sunday.



Did they have an extra 20% off on top of that for using a Macy's card ?


----------



## keptwife

VajstaGurly said:


> I think you should keep it. A lot the MK store has been running out of this bag like crazy ... got the last one in the store but mine was not the best condition so my SA is going to give me a call when they arrive if not I'll have to swap it with something else. But I don't want to I love the the color block of the black and white it's just so beautiful  ... and the ipad mini will always be there its sold like every where... but the bag who knows if it's going to come back the third time it might it might not...


 


designer.deals said:


> Honestly I say keep. I love it! But what can I say I love selmas


 


AuntJulie said:


> I think you should keep it and convince the hubby to still buy you the iPad mini!
> 
> Go big or go home is what I always say!


 


tauketula said:


> I would return it and get the iPad. I can't imagine not having mine.......


 
Thanks Ladies! I think I'm going to hold on to the Selma and get the iPad at a later time.


----------



## keptwife

purdy_femme said:


> hi ladies, as this is where we share our love for selmas, figured i may as well share my doubts with u.
> 
> i just saw this in ebay and im wondering if this is authentic. is this a new arrival?
> 
> View attachment 2520370


 
Umm, I've never seen that color combination before...but that's not to say that it may be new. Do they have any additional pictures?


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Just came home from macys with a dark khaki Selma! 25% off with an additional 25%! So excited! The SA said the sale was going until Sunday.




From where ?


----------



## Courtb427

I live in the Boston, MA area. They had a ton of grommet Selma's as well. The bag was $213 after taxes. Such a great deal and the dark khaki doesn't seem to be on sale anywhere else.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I live in the Boston, MA area. They had a ton of grommet Selma's as well. The bag was $213 after taxes. Such a great deal and the dark khaki doesn't seem to be on sale anywhere else.




Your dark khaki was $214?


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> I live in the Boston, MA area. They had a ton of grommet Selma's as well. The bag was $213 after taxes. Such a great deal and the dark khaki doesn't seem to be on sale anywhere else.



That is an awesome deal ...


----------



## Courtb427

I know I couldn't believe it either! I had my heart set on the navy on but I couldn't pass up that deal!


----------



## kaitekins

Courtb427 said:


> I live in the Boston, MA area. They had a ton of grommet Selma's as well. The bag was $213 after taxes. Such a great deal and the dark khaki doesn't seem to be on sale anywhere else.


are you talking about the Selma messenger or the regular?


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I know I couldn't believe it either! I had my heart set on the navy on but I couldn't pass up that deal!




I can't find it on sale


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> I know I couldn't believe it either! I had my heart set on the navy on but I couldn't pass up that deal!



Tell me about it no one wouldn't want to pass up the deal I would've snatched it too lol ... But I really want the Navy too... it's so beautiful ... it's next on my wishlist though .


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> Did they have an extra 20% off on top of that for using a Macy's card ?




SA said no additional coupons or discounts.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does anyone know more or less when Macys gets the new stuff? I just purchased the jet set medium wallet but while looking at the MK site they have one that is a zip around. I feel like that one would be so much more secure. I checked Macys but they don't have it online.


----------



## VajstaGurly

I thought I would love the pearl Grey selma but now I don't I know the color is very nice but I feel like the color wasn't me it didn't make me happy  I'm thinking about giving it to my sister since she is a Grey lover she liked when I was showing her my new bags... she'll love it more then I will... but very sad to let her go too... or I might keep it ...


----------



## Courtb427

It's the large Selma tote ($358). I can't find it online either. I did call a couple other Macy's in my area Bc mine isn't perfect(OCD) LoL!  and they are on sale at the stores.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> It's the large Selma tote ($358). I can't find it online either. I did call a couple other Macy's in my area Bc mine isn't perfect(OCD) LoL!  and they are on sale at the stores.




I'm going to call Macy's cs and see if they offer it


----------



## Vanessasy87

hi all, i just got myself a new selma bag which i have some doubts on its authencity. overall it looks real but the button just below the hand strap is not parrallel to each other. is this fake?


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Is this style old?? And does anyone know if their coming back with it  or where I can purchase it in black? Without the studs???


----------



## designer.deals

designer.deals said:


> I'm going to call Macy's cs and see if they offer it




Can you give me names of stores so I can call and tell them where they are on sale


----------



## Courtb427

The store that I purchased from was Macy's at Burlington mall Burlington,MA. They had 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> The store that I purchased from was Macy's at Burlington mall Burlington,MA. They had 5 or 6 of them.




It was the dark khaki selma right ?


----------



## Courtb427

Yes


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Yes




I called cs Macy's and they couldn't do it . Instead I got the Hamilton  for that same sale price


----------



## Patlynn42

Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I purchased my first Selma today in mocha, don't know if that is the official name of the color, but that's what it reminds me of.  Macy's has a 25% off savings pass today that can be used on MK as well.  I have to sell my collection for cash to pay some bills that are due right now   but I told my husband I was going to Macy's to get a new bag on my credit card, I feel its only fair, lol.  I have a pretty nice collection and I hate to sell it, but you do what you have to do!  I will build it up again someday, I hope!


----------



## Courtb427

Bummer! I wonder why mine had them on sale? Which Hamilton did you get? I love those too!


----------



## keptwife

Patlynn42 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I purchased my first Selma today in mocha, don't know if that is the official name of the color, but that's what it reminds me of.  Macy's has a 25% off savings pass today that can be used on MK as well.  I have to sell my collection for cash to pay some bills that are due right now   but I told my husband I was going to Macy's to get a new bag on my credit card, I feel its only fair, lol.  I have a pretty nice collection and I hate to sell it, but you do what you have to do!  I will build it up again someday, I hope!



Sounds like you got the Selma in luggage.  Sorry to hear you have to sell your collection.  Hopefully you'll be able to build it back up soon.


----------



## Courtb427

Luggage Selma is my absolute favorite bag! You will love her so much, you won't need that old collection! Congrats!


----------



## Courtb427

Ok so I went to Macy's to exchange my Selma for another Selma and came home with a Selma and the dark khaki saffiano Hamilton. Both only 200 each! I don't know what to do! Keep both? Don't know if I want two bags of the same color! They are both so pretty!


----------



## vixan

My Macys never have any good bags or sales!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Patlynn42

keptwife said:


> Sounds like you got the Selma in luggage.  Sorry to hear you have to sell your collection.  Hopefully you'll be able to build it back up soon.


Thank you!  I'm sad to give up the collection but I do love this new bag!


----------



## Patlynn42

Courtb427 said:


> Luggage Selma is my absolute favorite bag! You will love her so much, you won't need that old collection! Congrats!


Thanks!  I already love it and I haven't even started to use it yet!  Think I'm going to transfer my stuff to it now!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Bummer! I wonder why mine had them on sale? Which Hamilton did you get? I love those too!




The dark khaki


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Ok so I went to Macy's to exchange my Selma for another Selma and came home with a Selma and the dark khaki saffiano Hamilton. Both only 200 each! I don't know what to do! Keep both? Don't know if I want two bags of the same color! They are both so pretty!




See I kept telling them your Macy's had they for sale but nothing


----------



## Courtb427

Really?! All of them around here have them on sale. You should call online Bc the SA offered to order me one when I couldn't find one in "perfect" condition. I can email you a copy of my receipt if it helps. Now I just have to decide to keep both or one? It's so hard!!! LoL!


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's just the  khaki that's on sale right? 




Courtb427 said:


> Really?! All of them around here have them on sale. You should call online Bc the SA offered to order me one when I couldn't find one in "perfect" condition. I can email you a copy of my receipt if it helps. Now I just have to decide to keep both or one? It's so hard!!! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Really?! All of them around here have them on sale. You should call online Bc the SA offered to order me one when I couldn't find one in "perfect" condition. I can email you a copy of my receipt if it helps. Now I just have to decide to keep both or one? It's so hard!!! LoL!




I want my selma still but got the Hamilton. But idk I like both .


----------



## designer.deals

Just orders the sapphire selma $230!!


----------



## Patlynn42

Here is my new Selma.  The color is Chocolate.  I discovered a few light scratches on it, but I love the color and it was the only one!  Think I'm going to keep her anyway!
Sorry the pic is sideways, don't know why!


----------



## Courtb427

Where did you find that deal? That's the one I want!


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Just orders the sapphire selma $230!!




That's the one I'm looking for! Where did you get that deal?


----------



## missgolden

I couldn't resist... I just bought a black Selma with gold grommets from Macy's. Between the bag already being on sale, the WorkIt coupon for 25% off and the $15 gift card I had from a messed up Macy's order...I had to! I can't wait! 

Let's hope I don't get a rejected/returned one.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> That's the one I'm looking for! Where did you get that deal?




Price matched at nordstrom won't till April but I'm okay with that


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Price matched at nordstrom won't till April but I'm okay with that




How did it get to 230? I'm in love with that color! Why do you have wait til April? I'm on the edge of my seat! LoL!


----------



## Thehandbaglover

I am so happy I finally got my Semla! Its the Grommed Large in Luggage and I am in love


----------



## VajstaGurly

Thehandbaglover said:


> I am so happy I finally got my Semla! Its the Grommed Large in Luggage and I am in love



Beautiful ... Congrats ...


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> How did it get to 230? I'm in love with that color! Why do you have wait til April? I'm on the edge of my seat! LoL!




Price match with bloomingdales sale and it's back ordered till April


----------



## keishapie1973

Thehandbaglover said:


> I am so happy I finally got my Semla! Its the Grommed Large in Luggage and I am in love



Pretty!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

Thehandbaglover said:


> I am so happy I finally got my Semla! Its the Grommed Large in Luggage and I am in love


Pretty, congrats!


----------



## acm1134

N/S studded navy Selma  or navy grommet Selma ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> N/S studded navy Selma  or navy grommet Selma ?



N/S Navy Grommet Selma


----------



## acm1134

VajstaGurly said:


> N/S Navy Grommet Selma



Wait the n/s studded or regular grommet ? Lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Wait the n/s studded or regular grommet ? Lol



Sorry Regular grommet... it's more attractive ... not really a fan of the grommet or studs but I preffered the grommet over the studs.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Sorry Regular grommet... it's more attractive ... not really a fan of the grommet or studs but I preffered the grommet over the studs.




&#128561;&#128561;that's my dilemma ! I have both but don't know what to keep


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> &#128561;&#128561;that's my dilemma ! I have both but don't know what to keep



Keep the grommet ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Keep the grommet ...




I'm think so but I must sell my navy stud soon then


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

How come its so hard to find a medium selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> How come its so hard to find a medium selma?



I agree. I'm interested in a medium as well. The trend is even going towards smaller bags but I can never find a medium. I love my large Selma but sometimes you need a smaller bag......


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store.  They had it marked down but apparently there is another 20 or 25% off the sale price which they don't really make known so it was a nice surprise at the register!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

All these sales make me cranky that I paid $400 for mine


----------



## melissatrv

californiaCRUSH said:


> All these sales make me cranky that I paid $400 for mine


 
OMG don't you hate that!  That usually is the case with me


----------



## lucydee

Happy to join the Selma Club!
Finally got around to opening up my Dillards Packages that arrived while I was away.
Joining with Pearl Grey Grommet Selma, Black Grommet Selma and what was supposed to be a Dark Khaki Grommet Selma but Dillards shipped the wrong color and sent me Coffee instead of Dark Khaki.

I am disappointed  and will return the coffee selma. If anyone knows where I can purchase the Dark Khaki Grommet Selma, please send me a PM. Thanks for looking at my Grommet Selmas!


----------



## VajstaGurly

lucydee said:


> Happy to join the Selma Club!
> Finally got around to opening up my Dillards Packages that arrived while I was away.
> Joining with Pearl Grey Grommet Selma, Black Grommet Selma and what was supposed to be a Dark Khaki Grommet Selma but Dillards shipped the wrong color and sent me Coffee instead of Dark Khaki.
> 
> I am disappointed  and will return the coffee selma. If anyone knows where I can purchase the Dark Khaki Grommet Selma, please send me a PM. Thanks for looking at my Grommet Selmas!



Their beautiful ... sorry to hear they sent you the wrong color.


----------



## VajstaGurly

My new Large Luggage Selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

Large Luggage Selma


----------



## houstonm2198

VajstaGurly said:


> Large Luggage Selma


Pretty!


----------



## VajstaGurly

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you dear


----------



## californiaCRUSH

melissatrv said:


> OMG don't you hate that!  That usually is the case with me



I got it when it first came out and I was just sooo in love with it that I didn't even consider waiting for sales  hmpf.


----------



## tnsweetness

My Selma's...I have another on the way...

Fuschia/Silver, Pearl Grey/Silver, Palm/Gold


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> My Selma's...I have another on the way...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Pearl Grey/Silver, Palm/Gold
> 
> View attachment 2525650


I am in love with that palm Selma !!! May be in my future


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I am in love with that palm Selma !!! May be in my future




I just bought it but idk if it's a keeper yet ?!


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> I am in love with that palm Selma !!! May be in my future



The Palm is AMAZING!  I have the Violet/Gold on the way!
I have gotten these in just the last week!
They are addicting!


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> The Palm is AMAZING!  I have the Violet/Gold on the way!
> I have gotten these in just the last week!
> They are addicting!


from Macy's ?


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> from Macy's ?



Yes. From Macys.


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> Yes. From Macys.


I got the Black grommet and the Fuchsia grommet  but now I am itching for the Navy grommet and Palm grommet !!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Finally did a swap today at MK there was only 2 but I got the one with the best condition... Thank god ... :sly:


----------



## lucydee

VajstaGurly said:


> Their beautiful ... sorry to hear they sent you the wrong color.



Thanks Vajsta!
I am going to check out the plain dark khaki Selma without grommets tomorrow at macys its on sale.  If I can't get the dark khaki with grommets I might settle for the plain Selma in dark khaki.


----------



## lucydee

VajstaGurly said:


> Finally did a swap today at MK there was only 2 but I got the one with the best condition... Thank god ... :sly:




This one is very beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## VajstaGurly

lucydee said:


> This one is very beautiful!
> Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## VajstaGurly

lucydee said:


> Thanks Vajsta!
> I am going to check out the plain dark khaki Selma without grommets tomorrow at macys its on sale.  If I can't get the dark khaki with grommets I might settle for the plain Selma in dark khaki.



Plain is good ... My favorite Selmas are the plain one ... have 4 large Selma and a Selma messenger and their all plain... I love them so much...


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store.  They had it marked down but apparently there is another 20 or 25% off the sale price which they don't really make known so it was a nice surprise at the register!




Excellent deal.... I absolutely adore mine. &#128515;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> My Selma's...I have another on the way...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Pearl Grey/Silver, Palm/Gold
> 
> View attachment 2525650


 Very pretty colors!! Enjoy


----------



## amanda.panda

G


VajstaGurly said:


> Finally did a swap today at MK there was only 2 but I got the one with the best condition... Thank god ... :sly:



gorgeous!!


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> I got the Black grommet and the Fuchsia grommet  but now I am itching for the Navy grommet and Palm grommet !!



I saw Navy and black yesterday.  If the Navy had Silver HW, I would have brought that home!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> Very pretty colors!! Enjoy



Thanjs'


----------



## VajstaGurly

amanda.panda said:


> G
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## Restore724

tnsweetness said:


> My Selma's...I have another on the way...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Pearl Grey/Silver, Palm/Gold
> 
> View attachment 2525650





Congrats on your Selma triplets!  
My favorite it the Fuchsia color.


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> Thanks Vajsta!
> I am going to check out the plain dark khaki Selma without grommets tomorrow at macys its on sale.  If I can't get the dark khaki with grommets I might settle for the plain Selma in dark khaki.







I agree that the plain Selma's are the best! 
 The dark khaki is perfect shade for summer. 
You can always add keychain to dress it up or down.


----------



## Restore724

*Selma black with gold hardware*


----------



## KatherineOxx

Does anybody know where i can find the Black Selma Studded bag in the UK? I could only find it on the Harrods website but they must be out of stock because it won't even let me view it!


----------



## misstv123

My Selma in summer blue &#128516;


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows where can I purchase the medium selma in black with handles.... or maybe in the color hot pink or beige color... Someone told me they sell the black selma in medium in macys and I went to the same macys and they told me it's sold out, so disappointed...


----------



## designer.deals

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows where can I purchase the medium selma in black with handles.... or maybe in the color hot pink or beige color... Someone told me they sell the black selma in medium in macys and I went to the same macys and they told me it's sold out, so disappointed...




I saw the medium in black at the MK store


----------



## ilysukixD

designer.deals said:


> I saw the medium in black at the MK store


Really??? the last few times I went there, they said they never carry it but i told her it was on their site as pre order and i have seen people on this forum having it!!! But she keep on saying j no  She makes me feel like I was making stuffs up....
Also Macys sometimes have 25% during friends and family sales or when you open a macys account....Thats how i said over $50 on my selma bag in large


----------



## designer.deals

ilysukixD said:


> Really??? the last few times I went there, they said they never carry it but i told her it was on their site as pre order and i have seen people on this forum having it!!! But she keep on saying j no  She makes me feel like I was making stuffs up....
> Also Macys sometimes have 25% during friends and family sales or when you open a macys account....Thats how i said over $50 on my selma bag in large




I saw it this past Tuesday at my MK store


----------



## melissatrv

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> How come its so hard to find a medium selma?


 


tauketula said:


> I agree. I'm interested in a medium as well. The trend is even going towards smaller bags but I can never find a medium. I love my large Selma but sometimes you need a smaller bag......


 
I have found that the trend now is large bags or very small mini bags.  So bags like the medium Selma are hard to find and don't come out in all the colors that the large does.  Seeing this with Coach as well (skipping the medium size)


----------



## melissatrv

Happy to see some of my fellow Coachies in the Selma club.  This style sort of reminds me of a structured Sophia 




tnsweetness said:


> My Selma's...I have another on the way...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Pearl Grey/Silver, Palm/Gold
> 
> View attachment 2525650


 


lucydee said:


> Happy to join the Selma Club!
> Finally got around to opening up my Dillards Packages that arrived while I was away.
> Joining with Pearl Grey Grommet Selma, Black Grommet Selma and what was supposed to be a Dark Khaki Grommet Selma but Dillards shipped the wrong color and sent me Coffee instead of Dark Khaki.
> 
> I am disappointed  and will return the coffee selma. If anyone knows where I can purchase the Dark Khaki Grommet Selma, please send me a PM. Thanks for looking at my Grommet Selmas!


----------



## designer.deals

Got my 2 bags don't know if to return or keep decisions decisions


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2526305
> 
> 
> Got my 2 bags don't know if to return or keep decisions decisions



I'm gonna say keep ... Their both gorgeous ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I'm gonna say keep ... Their both gorgeous ...




I know right but I'm afraid palm will not get much use


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I know right but I'm afraid palm will not get much use



Why is that ? what's the other one ? Navy plain or with grommet ?


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Why is that ? what's the other one ? Navy plain or with grommet ?




Because I wouldn't know how to match it . It's navy grommet


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Because I wouldn't know how to match it . It's navy grommet



I wouldn't know what will it Go with either it's beautiful but not a fan of any green. Congrats on your navy one love the navy more ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

picked up this cutie today at Macys. Was 25% off then an extra 20% off when using Macys card.  
Never had a luggage color bag before. I need some encouragement to keep it or switch for another color. LOL.


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> View attachment 2526313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up this cutie today at Macys. Was 25% off then an extra 20% off when using Macys card.
> Never had a luggage color bag before. I need some encouragement to keep it or switch for another color. LOL.



Its so cute ... Luggage is a must have ... just got my large luggage selma too.


----------



## jazzyj1021

VajstaGurly said:


> Its so cute ... Luggage is a must have ... just got my large luggage selma too.




Well if you insist it's a must have then I feel better. Hehe. Did you have trouble with the letters being crooked? I had to inspect two different bags!


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> Well if you insist it's a must have then I feel better. Hehe. Did you have trouble with the letters being crooked? I had to inspect two different bags!



No I didn't have a problem with letters being crooked but the defect on the bag this is worst then the letter being crooked. I had to exchange my other 2 selma about 1-2 times and girl it was a mission. Lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

VajstaGurly said:


> No I didn't have a problem with letters being crooked but the defect on the bag this is worst then the letter being crooked. I had to exchange my other 2 selma about 1-2 times and girl it was a mission. Lol




Oh I know the feeling! I always try to be extra nice with the employees since I tend to feel like I'm annoying them. Now that you mention a defect, I don't know if you can see it but on the side of my bag has like white spots?


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> Oh I know the feeling! I always try to be extra nice with the employees since I tend to feel like I'm annoying them. Now that you mention a defect, I don't know if you can see it but on the side of my bag has like white spots?



Can't really tell but looks like a line on the side at the bottom is that what you're talking about ? Or is it just stitches of the bag ... I see a little of the white spot now just spot it .


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

designer.deals said:


> I saw the medium in black at the MK store




Omg really? Can you tell me which store? Cuz I'm looking for black plain medium with handles and not even the MK.com have it.


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows where can I purchase the medium selma in black with handles.... or maybe in the color hot pink or beige color... Someone told me they sell the black selma in medium in macys and I went to the same macys and they told me it's sold out, so disappointed...




At macys there is 3 colors in the medium plain navy, white, and green. Im in search of the black plain medium Selma. If you go to macys.com you can view it


----------



## designer.deals

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> Omg really? Can you tell me which store? Cuz I'm looking for black plain medium with handles and not even the MK.com have it.




It's michael kors UTC in la jolla . California


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2526305
> 
> 
> Got my 2 bags don't know if to return or keep decisions decisions


 
Love the green for summer!


----------



## houstonm2198

jazzyj1021 said:


> View attachment 2526313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up this cutie today at Macys. Was 25% off then an extra 20% off when using Macys card.
> Never had a luggage color bag before. I need some encouragement to keep it or switch for another color. LOL.


Cute!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love the green for summer!




U think so?


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> U think so?



YES!! Green & Blue are what I think of for summer!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> YES!! Green & Blue are what I think of for summer!!




Idk I'm so thinking about keeping but idk $500 in my pockets sounds better lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Idk I'm so thinking about keeping but idk $500 in my pockets sounds better lol



Sounds good lol


----------



## lucydee

Went to Macys today to take a look at the Plain Selma in Dark Khaki and brought her home for 201.38.

Here she is: Miss MK Selma in Dark Khaki


----------



## VajstaGurly

lucydee said:


> Went to Macys today to take a look at the Plain Selma in Dark Khaki and brought her home for 201.38.
> 
> Here she is: Miss MK Selma in Dark Khaki



She is Gorgeous... great find ...


----------



## lucydee

melissatrv said:


> Happy to see some of my fellow Coachies in the Selma club. This style sort of reminds me of a structured Sophia


 

Hey melssa 

Lately I have been into MK Bags.  Michael Kors does not penalize us for buying so many of his bags like Coach does.
I am really done with the nonsense that goes on with coach.  As a loyal coach customer, I got uninvited to online factory sales because I bought to many bags.
So know I give my money to Michael Kors, Calvin Klein, Kate Spade and other designers who don't penalize us for loving their product


----------



## paula3boys

misstv123 said:


> My Selma in summer blue &#128516;




Waiting for delivery of this one this week!


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> Went to Macys today to take a look at the Plain Selma in Dark Khaki and brought her home for 201.38.
> 
> Here she is: Miss MK Selma in Dark Khaki





*Congrats!!! It's a beautiful and perfect, classic, summer Selma.*
*You got an amazing deal!*


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Congrats!!! It's a beautiful and perfect, classic, summer Selma.*
> *You got an amazing deal!*




Thanks friend!


----------



## jazzyj1021

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi Apple66670,
> Here are some pics, not the best pics as I don't have good lighting and or a good mirror to do mod shots but I hope this helps. If you have seen a Coach Mini Tanner they are the same bag basically except MK is more structured.  I hope these help.
> I am a on the bigger side so the strap length is good for me.
> ]



Nice to see someone else with this bag! I just bought it and couldn't find anyone else here with it! I was starting to think it was ugly and no one wanted it.  Originally I wanted a mini tanner but I got the MK so much cheaper thanks to them being on sale!


----------



## Christa72720

lucydee said:


> Hey melssa
> 
> Lately I have been into MK Bags.  Michael Kors does not penalize us for buying so many of his bags like Coach does.
> I am really done with the nonsense that goes on with coach.  As a loyal coach customer, I got uninvited to online factory sales because I bought to many bags.
> So know I give my money to Michael Kors, Calvin Klein, Kate Spade and other designers who don't penalize us for loving their product



I agree! I get Kate Spade deals all the time. They even give you discounts if you leave something in your cart!


----------



## ArmyWife12

I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!


----------



## VajstaGurly

ArmyWife12 said:


> I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!



It's so beautiful... so is the summer time blue ...


----------



## lucydee

ArmyWife12 said:


> I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!




Gorgeous Selma!
Congrats!


----------



## acm1134

ArmyWife12 said:


> I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!


IN LOVE !! What color is this ? And how much was it if you don't mind ? I may need to hit up the nex !


----------



## ArmyWife12

VajstaGurly said:


> It's so beautiful... so is the summer time blue ...











lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Selma!
> Congrats!



Thank you both!


----------



## ArmyWife12

acm1134 said:


> IN LOVE !! What color is this ? And how much was it if you don't mind ? I may need to hit up the nex !



Thank you! It is the fuchsia color. It was $241.


----------



## houstonm2198

ArmyWife12 said:


> I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!


She's pretty!


----------



## tnsweetness

melissatrv said:


> Happy to see some of my fellow Coachies in the Selma club.  This style sort of reminds me of a structured Sophia



Yes Melissa, I agree with Lucydee...
I have been buying MK for as long as I have been buying Coach but do not have nearly as many.  I have 14 MK, 50 Coach.  Also, there is nothing that Coach has out now that I care for.  They took away the Madison and the Sophia's I loved.  Then they took away the Legacy and the Duffles that I loved (I ended up with 22 of those) 
There is nothing that catches my eye in the Coach lineup so I have bought 5 MKs this week!
I want a few more, the Dark Khaki and Summer Blue in either Selma or EW Hamilton. My Violet Selma will be here in a day or two so I think I will be done for a while but who knows?


----------



## ArmyWife12

houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Hey melssa
> 
> Lately I have been into MK Bags.  Michael Kors does not penalize us for buying so many of his bags like Coach does.
> I am really done with the nonsense that goes on with coach.  As a loyal coach customer, I got uninvited to online factory sales because I bought to many bags.
> So know I give my money to Michael Kors, Calvin Klein, Kate Spade and other designers who don't penalize us for loving their product



Wow!  They did that?  Did they send you an email?  That's just wrong!

BTW I was in the Coach outlet and the SA ran up to me and said she loved my pearl fray Selma and it was the best bag in the store. Lol


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  They did that?  Did they send you an email?  That's just wrong!
> 
> BTW I was in the Coach outlet and the SA ran up to me and said she loved my pearl fray Selma and it was the best bag in the store. Lol



Yep, this happened to not only me but many loyal coach customers here at tpf.  For example I love coach gathered leather bags so I bought sophia and Lindsey and some carries in different colors, when I called to find out why I was not invited to the factory online sales anymore they told me I bought too many bags and they need to give other people an opportunity to get invited. So now I just go directly to the factory store if I want to buy a coach full price delete.


----------



## SelmaLove

tnsweetness said:


> Yes Melissa, I agree with Lucydee...
> I have been buying MK for as long as I have been buying Coach but do not have nearly as many.  I have 14 MK, 50 Coach.  Also, there is nothing that Coach has out now that I care for.  They took away the Madison and the Sophia's I loved.  Then they took away the Legacy and the Duffles that I loved (I ended up with 22 of those)
> There is nothing that catches my eye in the Coach lineup so I have bought 5 MKs this week!
> I want a few more, the Dark Khaki and Summer Blue in either Selma or EW Hamilton. My Violet Selma will be here in a day or two so I think I will be done for a while but who knows?


I'd love to see your violet Selma when it comes in! Is it the regular one or the one with grommets?


----------



## keishapie1973

ArmyWife12 said:


> I found this beauty on sale yesterday at the PX on my husband's base! The color is just gorgeous!  I think I will be going back to get something in the summer blue color as well!



This is so pretty!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife12

tauketula said:


> This is so pretty!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Yep, this happened to not only me but many loyal coach customers here at tpf.  For example I love coach gathered leather bags so I bought sophia and Lindsey and some carries in different colors, when I called to find out why I was not invited to the factory online sales anymore they told me I bought too many bags and they need to give other people an opportunity to get invited. So now I just go directly to the factory store if I want to buy a coach full price delete.




Wow that's no way to treat a repeat customer!  They're better off keeping the customers who buy more and buy often than the customer who occasionally buys a Coach. 

I was in sales most of my career, and strategically this makes no sense.


----------



## acm1134

What do you guys think of the color Mandarin ? And does anyone have a pic of one they could post ??


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> What do you guys think of the color Mandarin ? And does anyone have a pic of one they could post ??




I had one but sold it for the red selma


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

designer.deals said:


> It's michael kors UTC in la jolla . California


Thanks so much!! I just bought it today!!!! =) Shipping from La Jolla to San Jose!!! =)


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I had one but sold it for the red selma



Was it sort of a bright orange color ? I've never seen it in person


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Was it sort of a bright orange color ? I've never seen it in person




Here is a pic of my mandarin zip top tote. I don't think it's bright at all. But it's a really fun color. And, my most complimented bag....


----------



## keishapie1973

Here is another picture with some of my other bags....


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Here is a pic of my mandarin zip top tote. I don't think it's bright at all. But it's a really fun color. And, my most complimented bag....
> 
> View attachment 2528621



Thank you ! What colors do you wear her with ?


----------



## designer.deals

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> Thanks so much!! I just bought it today!!!! =) Shipping from La Jolla to San Jose!!! =)




Yay!!! I'm glad it worked


----------



## Patlynn42

I want to get a silk scarf to dress my Selma up.  Does Michael Kors have silk scarves or does he just have the knit ones?


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> What do you guys think of the color Mandarin ? And does anyone have a pic of one they could post ??



Here's a pic of the jet set satchel in mandarin. It's gorgeous!







And here's the Lily in mandarin. Both are saffiano leather.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Here's a pic of the jet set satchel in mandarin. It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Lily in mandarin. Both are saffiano leather.



That mandarin jet set is gorgeous ...


----------



## tnsweetness

SelmaLove said:


> I'd love to see your violet Selma when it comes in! Is it the regular one or the one with grommets?




I will post a pic when it arrives.
All of mine have grommets.  The Violet is gorgeous but I wish it had silver HW...Oh well, I have a purple EW Hamilton with Silver so it will be different.

Here are my other 3


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Here's a pic of the jet set satchel in mandarin. It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Lily in mandarin. Both are saffiano leather.



Gorgeous Color the Mandarin!
I own the jet set travel tote in mandarin and love the color!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Part of the selma collection! Just received this beauty today! Large Selma crossbody in luggage


----------



## SelmaLove

tnsweetness said:


> I will post a pic when it arrives.
> All of mine have grommets.  The Violet is gorgeous but I wish it had silver HW...Oh well, I have a purple EW Hamilton with Silver so it will be different.
> 
> Here are my other 3
> 
> View attachment 2529110


Gorgeous! I scored the violet Selma with grommets, but I'm still searching for the regular Selma in violet. I guess we'll see what the MK outlet has this week when I swing by there.


----------



## amanda.panda

Just received my mandarin selma, I loveeeee the colour it's a nice red with just a little orange, love it &#128525;


----------



## houstonm2198

amanda.panda said:


> Just received my mandarin selma, I loveeeee the colour it's a nice red with just a little orange, love it &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530293
> View attachment 2530294


She's pretty!


----------



## tnsweetness

Violet/Gold Selma came today!  And an updated family pic!


----------



## jojon21

^^They are all gorgeous! Which one is your favorite? Miss Green looks so pretty all decked out for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## VajstaGurly

amanda.panda said:


> Just received my mandarin selma, I loveeeee the colour it's a nice red with just a little orange, love it &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530293
> View attachment 2530294



She is gorgeous ...


----------



## lucydee

tnsweetness said:


> Violet/Gold Selma came today!  And an updated family pic!
> 
> View attachment 2530314
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530315



Omg violet is gorgeous!
I love the family photo!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

amanda.panda said:


> Just received my mandarin selma, I loveeeee the colour it's a nice red with just a little orange, love it &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530293
> View attachment 2530294



This color is so pretty!
Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## tnsweetness

jojon21 said:


> ^^They are all gorgeous! Which one is your favorite? Miss Green looks so pretty all decked out for St. Patrick's Day.



I have to say I think the Pearl Gray is my fave because I have more to wear it with but I wore the Palm today and she is quite the head turner!  Thanks!



lucydee said:


> Omg violet is gorgeous!
> I love the family photo!
> Congrats!


 
Thanks LD...I LOVE all of your new found interests as well!


----------



## jazzyj1021

CoachGirl12 said:


> Part of the selma collection! Just received this beauty today! Large Selma crossbody in luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529281



Twins! I picked this one up as well. I couldn't decided between this one and navy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> Twins! I picked this one up as well. I couldn't decided between this one and navy.



Haha too funny those are the same colors I was debating on too! Might have to go back to get the navy


----------



## keishapie1973

amanda.panda said:


> Just received my mandarin selma, I loveeeee the colour it's a nice red with just a little orange, love it &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530293
> View attachment 2530294



She looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh my gosh, Amanda!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## jazzyj1021

CoachGirl12 said:


> Haha too funny those are the same colors I was debating on too! Might have to go back to get the navy



I might go check it out on Saturday. I read on here that Macys is having a super sale with 40% off! Maybe these will be part of the sale!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> I might go check it out on Saturday. I read on here that Macys is having a super sale with 40% off! Maybe these will be part of the sale!



If they are I'll be there too! Lol


----------



## amanda.panda

houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!






VajstaGurly said:


> She is gorgeous ...






lucydee said:


> This color is so pretty!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Congrats!






tauketula said:


> She looks amazing!!!!!






AuntJulie said:


> Oh my gosh, Amanda!  It's gorgeous!




Thanks ladies!! Got so many compliments after just one days use! Even a guy commented on the colour ahah &#128584;


----------



## VajstaGurly

amanda.panda said:


> Thanks ladies!! Got so many compliments after just one days use! Even a guy commented on the colour ahah &#128584;



Lol:sly:


----------



## Patlynn42

Coach scarf on my Selma in Coffee, appears to be black on the photo. I wanted an MK silk scarf but the only ones I see available (which aren't many) on line are a little too expensive IMO for a scarf!  I think the colors match really well together.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Patlynn42 said:


> Coach scarf on my Selma in Coffee, appears to be black on the photo. I wanted an MK silk scarf but the only ones I see available (which aren't many) on line are a little too expensive IMO for a scarf!  I think the colors match really well together.
> View attachment 2530862



Yes the color does matches ...


----------



## LavieRose

I am thinking of getting a Selma studded medium messenger. I was wondering how much does it hold? I've heard people saying that despite its small size it actually can hold a lot. What do you think Selma owners? I'm also having a hard time deciding which color to choose...


----------



## Christa72720

LavieRose said:


> I am thinking of getting a Selma studded medium messenger. I was wondering how much does it hold? I've heard people saying that despite its small size it actually can hold a lot. What do you think Selma owners? I'm also having a hard time deciding which color to choose...



Google Selma video reviews. (Or something like that) There is a video of a girl showing you what it holds. Quite a lot actually.


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Yes the color does matches ...




Thanks


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> I might go check it out on Saturday. I read on here that Macys is having a super sale with 40% off! Maybe these will be part of the sale!


Do you know what they will all be included in the super sale for Kors?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Patlynn42 said:


> Coach scarf on my Selma in Coffee, appears to be black on the photo. I wanted an MK silk scarf but the only ones I see available (which aren't many) on line are a little too expensive IMO for a scarf!  I think the colors match really well together.
> View attachment 2530862


Great pairing! I wish Kors would make more scarves like Coach to use on bags


----------



## Patlynn42

CoachGirl12 said:


> Great pairing! I wish Kors would make more scarves like Coach to use on bags




Thanks!  Me too!  I don't understand why he doesn't!


----------



## designer.deals

Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!



Gorgeous! Is the hardware silver or gold?


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!


oh wow, this color is gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Gorgeous! Is the hardware silver or gold?




Gold . It's like the cadet


----------



## jazzyj1021

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you know what they will all be included in the super sale for Kors?



No.  I checked the chat about the deals and steals and I forgot the member that said her SA didn't mention which bags. I might call though just to see if they can tell me.


----------



## Christa72720

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!


Pretty!


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!




I am in love with that color!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; it's gorgeous!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> I am in love with that color!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; it's gorgeous!




It is beautiful!


----------



## keptwife

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!


 
That's so beautiful! I love it!!

I want it so bad, but I already have a Selma in Cadet Blue and I'm not sure if they're that much different in color.


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!



Love the color ... it's so pretty ...


----------



## designer.deals

keptwife said:


> That's so beautiful! I love it!!
> 
> I want it so bad, but I already have a Selma in Cadet Blue and I'm not sure if they're that much different in color.




I think it's similar I had the cadet but it was defective and never again was able to find it


----------



## janiesea3

Got my Sand Python Selma today... She's PERFECT! Especially for $133.46!!  I ordered this and the same pattern in the Hamilton - thinking one might be damaged but the Hamilton is PERFECT, too... How do I decide which to keep?!? Maybe both?!? Lol


----------



## adeeeeezy

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2531700
> 
> 
> Sapphire selma from Nordstrom is here!!


OMG!! Love this color...maybe it's time for me to get another Selma.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Updated on my Selma family ... gave away the Pearl Grey and bought the Luggage ...


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> Updated on my Selma family ... gave away the Pearl Grey and bought the Luggage ...




Gorgeous family!!


----------



## angel4Love

jazzyj1021 said:


> I might go check it out on Saturday. I read on here that Macys is having a super sale with 40% off! Maybe these will be part of the sale!



And just when this "super sale" might be?


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous family!!



Thank you


----------



## Shanelle87

VajstaGurly said:


> Updated on my Selma family ... gave away the Pearl Grey and bought the Luggage ...


Love your collection!!!


----------



## acm1134

angel4Love said:


> And just when this "super sale" might be?



Supposed to be Saturday !


----------



## VajstaGurly

Shanelle87 said:


> Love your collection!!!



Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

adeeeeezy said:


> OMG!! Love this color...maybe it's time for me to get another Selma.




The price was awesome too $213


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Updated on my Selma family ... gave away the Pearl Grey and bought the Luggage ...




I love them all!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I love them all!



Thank you ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Thank you ...




I wanted that blue black selma but ended up with sapphire selma instead.

Btw beautiful collection


----------



## Christa72720

Woo-hoo! Early birthday present from the hubby. Not a Selma, but love it anyway!


----------



## Patlynn42

Christa72720 said:


> Woo-hoo! Early birthday present from the hubby. Not a Selma, but love it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532029



Nice!  Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## Christa72720

Patlynn42 said:


> Nice!  Happy Early Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> The price was awesome too $213




Where did you get sapphire Selma?


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get sapphire Selma?




Nordstrom


----------



## LavieRose

Christa72720 said:


> Google Selma video reviews. (Or something like that) There is a video of a girl showing you what it holds. Quite a lot actually.




Great suggestion! Now I have just spent the whole morning at work watching youtube videos about the bag lol


----------



## Christa72720

LavieRose said:


> Great suggestion! Now I have just spent the whole morning at work watching youtube videos about the bag lol



Sorry! I did the same thing!


----------



## angel4Love

acm1134 said:


> Supposed to be Saturday !



Awesome! I'll go check it out, i was actually at Macy's earlier and asked about the sale but like always, SA don't seem to know.  Anyways, thank you


----------



## jazzyj1021

angel4Love said:


> And just when this "super sale" might be?


This Saturday at Macys


----------



## Patlynn42

jazzyj1021 said:


> This Saturday at Macys



I wonder though if MK will be excluded.


----------



## designer.deals

Patlynn42 said:


> I wonder though if MK will be excluded.




Idk the thing that sucks is my closets Macy's is small and so has a smaller inventory


----------



## Patlynn42

designer.deals said:


> Idk the thing that sucks is my closets Macy's is small and so has a smaller inventory




Awe, maybe if the sale works for MK this weekend, it will work online too, and you can order from there.  Even if the sale includes MK, I'll probably be waiting until Family and Friends to get anything since I just bought my Selma last week.


----------



## designer.deals

Patlynn42 said:


> Awe, maybe if the sale works for MK this weekend, it will work online too, and you can order from there.  Even if the sale includes MK, I'll probably be waiting until Family and Friends to get anything since I just bought my Selma last week.




Probably me too unless I see something double 25% lol


----------



## Patlynn42

designer.deals said:


> Probably me too unless I see something double 25% lol



Well of course, lol!


----------



## asrw

My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today! 
 I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!

Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.


----------



## VajstaGurly

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.



Beautiful bag ... congrats


----------



## purdy_femme

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.


Lovely! I wanted to get this but in the medium size.


----------



## AuntJulie

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.



Beautiful bag!  I don't which is prettier..you or the bag!  Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.



We are twins on black grommet selma!
This bag looks fabulous on you!
Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.



Beautiful!!!! I just love the black Selma with grommets. Classic yet edgy......


----------



## houstonm2198

asrw said:


> My black Large Selma with Gold grommets / Hardware finally arrived today!
> I love it much more in person but it was a bit smaller than I expected...looking forward to using it everyday for uni though. I was worried the grommets would be tacky looking in person/not classic enough but I really really like it, it suits my personality and I can almost get over paying full price for it!
> 
> Here are some photos & model pics(now I can actually post some instead of lurking haha ). Pictured with my MK Jet Set Continental wallet (i think?) that I got years ago.


Gorgeous!


----------



## angel4Love

jazzyj1021 said:


> This Saturday at Macys



Thank you. I will be at the mall before they open


----------



## SelmaLove

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2531840
> View attachment 2531841
> View attachment 2531842
> View attachment 2531843
> 
> 
> Got my Sand Python Selma today... She's PERFECT! Especially for $133.46!!  I ordered this and the same pattern in the Hamilton - thinking one might be damaged but the Hamilton is PERFECT, too... How do I decide which to keep?!? Maybe both?!? Lol


Gorgeous! I just grabbed the gray crocodile yesterday from the outlet, so I have a greater appreciation now for the "wilder" Selmas!


----------



## rocklee_27

Hello ladies, whats your thought on grommet medium Selma satchel? Would it be tacky and not classic when compare with the regular solid color Selma satchel? Pls help me as I am torn in choosing them. Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

Can't stop looking at the sapphire selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2533572
> 
> 
> Can't stop looking at the sapphire selma



I know it's so beautiful ... are you using it ?


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=VajstaGurly;26355733]I know it's so beautiful ... are you using it ?[/QUOTE]

Not yet . I'm still using my new luggage specchio rose gold Hamilton . And I also just got the dark khaki Hamilton and tomorrow I get the black saffiano Hamilton . So many decisions


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> [ QUOTE=VajstaGurly;26355733]I know it's so beautiful ... are you using it ?



Not yet . I'm still using my new luggage specchio rose gold Hamilton . And I also just got the dark khaki Hamilton and tomorrow I get the black saffiano Hamilton . So many decisions[/QUOTE]

I know right some many decisions for some many handbags ... lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Not yet . I'm still using my new luggage specchio rose gold Hamilton . And I also just got the dark khaki Hamilton and tomorrow I get the black saffiano Hamilton . So many decisions



I know right some many decisions for some many handbags ... lol[/QUOTE]


Thank goodness but mostly all have been with great deals price matched at Nordstrom


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I know right some many decisions for some many handbags ... lol




Thank goodness but mostly all have been with great deals price matched at Nordstrom[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your great finds ... post pics when you get them would love to see.


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2533572
> 
> 
> Can't stop looking at the sapphire selma




I wish I could get that for $213 too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2531840
> View attachment 2531841
> View attachment 2531842
> View attachment 2531843
> 
> 
> Got my Sand Python Selma today... She's PERFECT! Especially for $133.46!!  I ordered this and the same pattern in the Hamilton - thinking one might be damaged but the Hamilton is PERFECT, too... How do I decide which to keep?!? Maybe both?!? Lol


 
Excellent deal!!


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Excellent deal!!




Thanks! I don't know how I landed both of those at THAT price!!


----------



## vixan

I was told that there wasn't a wallet to match my purple selma, I found one with the same name color but slightly off? In the pic it matches but its not 100% in person.  Anyone seen this wallet before?


----------



## keishapie1973

vixan said:


> I was told that there wasn't a wallet to match my purple selma, I found one with the same name color but slightly off? In the pic it matches but its not 100% in person.  Anyone seen this wallet before?



I've never seen it before but it looks great with your Selma......


----------



## vixan

tauketula said:


> I've never seen it before but it looks great with your Selma......



Thanks!  It has a little pearl grey pouch that comes out of the back of the wallet,  that sold me honestly ha.  I think its an older wallet


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Thanks!  It has a little pearl grey pouch that comes out of the back of the wallet,  that sold me honestly ha.  I think its an older wallet




It is an older wallet I had bought it from outlet beg of last year so I'm assuming it was sent from retail boutique there after it didn't sell


----------



## Christa72720

My MK Family


----------



## Christa72720

Sorry, didn't load correctly! My MK family


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Sorry, didn't load correctly! My MK family




Is pink Selma a fuschia or ? Pretty family


----------



## Patlynn42

designer.deals said:


> Probably me too unless I see something double 25% lol




I tried the code online for the super sale which is "super" and it didn't work, said could not be used for this purchase, I was just pretending to check out an MK to see if it worked.  Sometimes it works in the store but not online though. That happened to me once before.  Why am I even thinking of buying when I just bought a Selma last week, I don't know!


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> Is pink Selma a fuschia or ? Pretty family



Thanks. It is Zinnia.


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> It is an older wallet I had bought it from outlet beg of last year so I'm assuming it was sent from retail boutique there after it didn't sell



I bought it from someone on eBay,  it has a Bloomingdale return sticker on it. I really like the style


----------



## VajstaGurly

vixan said:


> I was told that there wasn't a wallet to match my purple selma, I found one with the same name color but slightly off? In the pic it matches but its not 100% in person.  Anyone seen this wallet before?



No haven't seen that wallet before but it's very pretty love it so unique ...


----------



## asrw

rocklee_27 said:


> Hello ladies, whats your thought on grommet medium Selma satchel? Would it be tacky and not classic when compare with the regular solid color Selma satchel? Pls help me as I am torn in choosing them. Thanks!


I would probably consider what you have in your wardrobe already outfit-wise.Do you want it to be an everyday sort of bag? If so would the grommet bag go with most things you have already? I have the grommet bag in large and I think its best to avoid outfits that have lots of studding/beading/embellishments because it might be too much (and tacky looking, imho) in combination with the bag. You might even consider the type of jewellery you normally wear; if its predominantly gold or silver tone and if you are someone who doesn't like mixing them. Broadly speaking, I think the plain selmas are probably more "versatile" and definitely the "safer" option in that they blend with all outfits really well (esp in black/navy/neutral colours) BUT the grommets make the bag more of a statement piece alone.
Personally, I got the grommet version because it's the classic design but with an edgy twist- which I like. Because it's in black though I can wear it with everything in my closet and use it everyday.From front on, you can only see a little bit of the grommets on the sides anyway and im thinking the medium will be even less full on.

Sorry about the rant, but hope that helps. 
tl;dr:
Depends on what you plan on using the bag for, plain selma is definitely "safer" but if your heart is set on the grommets, and you like more of a statement then just go for it!


----------



## rocklee_27

thankyou for the advice I really appreciated. I like the blk with silver grommet because it doesn't look too plain, this is my first mk bag and I don't wear a lot jewerlly.


----------



## DRJones616

Christa72720 said:


> Sorry, didn't load correctly! My MK family


Lovely Collection!!


----------



## AuntJulie

My newest addition to my MK family, a navy Selma with grommets!  Yay me!  Teehee


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> My newest addition to my MK family, a navy Selma with grommets!  Yay me!  Teehee


Whoa!  That navy is GORGEOUS!!! I don't own 1 navy bag!! I need to fix that!!! Love that color blue! Congrats!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Whoa!  That navy is GORGEOUS!!! I don't own 1 navy bag!! I need to fix that!!! Love that color blue! Congrats!!



Thank you!  It's my first navy bag too!  I originally bought the luggage one and I regretted not getting the navy. So when it went back on the double 25% off, I got it. 

I keep saying that I will return the luggage one and sell my new red medium Selma, but it is too hard to part with any of them!  Lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you!  It's my first navy bag too!  I originally bought the luggage one and I regretted not getting the navy. So when it went back on the double 25% off, I got it.
> 
> I keep saying that I will return the luggage one and sell my new red medium Selma, but it is too hard to part with any of them!  Lol



Ain't that the truth! I found that E/W Hamilton for the steal @ Macy's last Saturday, then got the Jet Set Satchel in the same color from Belk's Monday... I need to return/sell the E/W but I'm on the fence...do I keep it, even since it's the same color, but different style, or what????!?

Then, I got the Selma & N/S Hamilton in sand python print for $136 each, so I need to decide to do something with them, but it is soo hard to let go!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Ain't that the truth! I found that E/W Hamilton for the steal @ Macy's last Saturday, then got the Jet Set Satchel in the same color from Belk's Monday... I need to return/sell the E/W but I'm on the fence...do I keep it, even since it's the same color, but different style, or what????!?
> 
> Then, I got the Selma & N/S Hamilton in sand python print for $136 each, so I need to decide to do something with them, but it is soo hard to let go!!



Man that's a tough choice!  It will be worse tomorrow since you will probably find something at the Macys sale that you want too!

I might would keep them both, since they are discontinuing the dark khaki. Eventually you will discover you are using one more than the other and by then there will be a demand for dark khaki.  Then you can sell it.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Man that's a tough choice!  It will be worse tomorrow since you will probably find something at the Macys sale that you want too!
> 
> I might would keep them both, since they are discontinuing the dark khaki. Eventually you will discover you are using one more than the other and by then there will be a demand for dark khaki.  Then you can sell it.


Good idea!! And since the bags are soo different... GREAT idea!! See, kindred spirits not wanting to turn lose of our bags! LOL


----------



## Christa72720

DRJones616 said:


> Lovely Collection!!



Thanks!


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> Man that's a tough choice!  It will be worse tomorrow since you will probably find something at the Macys sale that you want too!
> 
> 
> 
> So MK will be included in the super sale?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Good idea!! And since the bags are soo different... GREAT idea!! See, kindred spirits not wanting to turn lose of our bags! LOL



IKR?!  Our new house has a huge closet and I have to figure out how to store my bags. I want something built to store them in!  

Poor hubby...I'm taking over the whole closet!  Lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> My newest addition to my MK family, a navy Selma with grommets!  Yay me!  Teehee



She is gorgeous ... love the navy with grommet ... you make me want one now lol


----------



## emma christina

Hi, dear. May i know is it still in store? I still new for MK ...


----------



## acm1134

Got this little guy today ! Medium cross body Selma in coffee with grommets. This is my first small bag! What do you guys think ?


----------



## Patlynn42

acm1134 said:


> Got this little guy today ! Medium cross body Selma in coffee with grommets. This is my first small bag! What do you guys think ?




It's beautiful! I have the large Selma satchel in coffee but without the grommets. I wish it had them!  But it was on sale and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## acm1134

Patlynn42 said:


> It's beautiful! I have the large Selma satchel in coffee but without the grommets. I wish it had them!  But it was on sale and I couldn't pass it up.



I found this little beaut at belk already on sale for $165.99 and then for the friends and family sale they took an extra %20 off ! Woop woop! It was wither coffee or red and I already have a red Selma so I got coffee (:


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I found this little beaut at belk already on sale for $165.99 and then for the friends and family sale they took an extra %20 off ! Woop woop! It was wither coffee or red and I already have a red Selma so I got coffee (:



I have the large Selma with grommets in coffee and it's my favorite color of all of them!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I have the large Selma with grommets in coffee and it's my favorite color of all of them!


Do you wear her with just about everything ?


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> My newest addition to my MK family, a navy Selma with grommets!  Yay me!  Teehee


Pretty!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Do you wear her with just about everything ?



No, but only because I'm limited on shoes. I have to wear Danskos and I have more black shoes than brown ones. 

I plan on getting more dark brown shoes though so I will have more opportunities to use it. I also got the matching wallet for $79.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> No, but only because I'm limited on shoes. I have to wear Danskos and I have more black shoes than brown ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting more dark brown shoes though so I will have more opportunities to use it. I also got the matching wallet for $79.




The wallet from where ?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> The wallet from where ?



I found it at TJMaxx. It was the travel zip around continental wallet.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I found it at TJMaxx. It was the travel zip around continental wallet.




In navy?


----------



## Ginsy

acm1134 said:


> Got this little guy today ! Medium cross body Selma in coffee with grommets. This is my first small bag! What do you guys think ?



Nice bag~ i have 1ea fuchsia grommet messenger and a dark dune studded selma messenger, love both of them soooo much


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> In navy?



In coffee


----------



## the_baglover

I saw the selma in sapphire. It's a gorgeous burst of colour.


----------



## SelmaLove

the_baglover said:


> I saw the selma in sapphire. It's a gorgeous burst of colour.


I think that's my next one to obsess over...


----------



## KatherineOxx

I'm in with my new Black Studded Selma! I'm so in love &#128150;


----------



## keishapie1973

KatherineOxx said:


> I'm in with my new Black Studded Selma! I'm so in love &#128150;
> 
> View attachment 2537660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537663
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537664



It's a beauty.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## lucydee

KatherineOxx said:


> I'm in with my new Black Studded Selma! I'm so in love &#55357;&#56470;
> 
> View attachment 2537660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537663
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537664


 
Beautiful!
Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## houstonm2198

KatherineOxx said:


> I'm in with my new Black Studded Selma! I'm so in love &#128150;
> 
> View attachment 2537660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537663
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537664


Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

the_baglover said:


> I saw the selma in sapphire. It's a gorgeous burst of colour.




I'm hoping Macys gets this so I can get during one of their sales


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I'm hoping Macys gets this so I can get during one of their sales




I got mine thru Nordstrom when bloomies had it 30% off and had 15% off so I paid $213 plus tax


----------



## xseriox

Can anyone post a picture of the patent leather Selma large if they have it? I can't seem to decide between the patent leather or regular black.


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I got mine thru Nordstrom when bloomies had it 30% off and had 15% off so I paid $213 plus tax




I don't know how you're able to when they told me they don't price match when I asked


----------



## fieldsinspring

I don't know if they will always do additional coupons, but whomever told you at Nordstrom that they don't price match is flat out lying. They definitely price match. Always have. I also was able to get mine at the same price. I would try again.



paula3boys said:


> I don't know how you're able to when they told me they don't price match when I asked


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> I don't know if they will always do additional coupons, but whomever told you at Nordstrom that they don't price match is flat out lying. They definitely price match. Always have. I also was able to get mine at the same price. I would try again.


I agree.  Nordstrom definitely price matches.  However, it must be the same item, size, and color.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I don't know how you're able to when they told me they don't price match when I asked




Nordstrom?


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> Nordstrom?




Yes


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Yes




They always price match the only thing is that the competitor must have it the same size, style, color and in stock In order to price Match


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> They always price match the only thing is that the competitor must have it the same size, style, color and in stock In order to price Match



Do you do this online, phone, in person or does it matter? I emailed customer service and they told me no.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Do you do this online, phone, in person or does it matter? I emailed customer service and they told me no.


Over the phone or in person.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Do you do this online, phone, in person or does it matter? I emailed customer service and they told me no.




Online chat and I give them all the codes of coupons and stuff


----------



## Purse__addict

Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia


----------



## keishapie1973

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685




Welcome to the club!
The color is gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## janiesea3

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685



We're bag twins! Welcome to this HIGHLY addictive family!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hey Selma lovers,

I have a quick question. Does the saffiano leather of the selma bag soften up over time, in say one year? Is it possible that it might lose its structured shape a bit after a lot of use, or if it was not used often?

Do share your experiences


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi there!  I usually hang out in the Coach forum since that what I usually carry, but I have recently fallen in love with the Selma and now have two of these lovelies.  

I'm very pleased to be a part of the Selma Club. 

Presenting large Black with Grommets aka Biker Chick, and large Pearl Gray Selma with grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.  
View attachment 2539917


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there!  I usually hang out in the Coach forum since that what I usually carry, but I have recently fallen in love with the Selma and now have two of these lovelies.
> 
> I'm very pleased to be a part of the Selma Club.
> 
> Presenting large Black with Grommets aka Biker Chick, and large Pearl Gray Selma with grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 2539917



They are lovely...


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there!  I usually hang out in the Coach forum since that what I usually carry, but I have recently fallen in love with the Selma and now have two of these lovelies.
> 
> I'm very pleased to be a part of the Selma Club.
> 
> Presenting large Black with Grommets aka Biker Chick, and large Pearl Gray Selma with grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 2539917



Yay!  Welcome to the club!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> They are lovely...


 


AuntJulie said:


> Yay! Welcome to the club! They're gorgeous!


 

Thanks y'all!  I've been lurking and reading all the posts in this thread especially.  So many beautiful bags.  I got lucky on the black one and caught a great deal at Belk last week (40/20).  Pearl Gray was 25/25 from Macys.  

Now I want more colors.  I'm doomed......


----------



## lucydee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there!  I usually hang out in the Coach forum since that what I usually carry, but I have recently fallen in love with the Selma and now have two of these lovelies.
> 
> I'm very pleased to be a part of the Selma Club.
> 
> Presenting large Black with Grommets aka Biker Chick, and large Pearl Gray Selma with grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 2539917



Welcome to the club!
Both are gorgeous!
We are twins I have the same two grommet selmas!
congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there!  I usually hang out in the Coach forum since that what I usually carry, but I have recently fallen in love with the Selma and now have two of these lovelies.
> 
> I'm very pleased to be a part of the Selma Club.
> 
> Presenting large Black with Grommets aka Biker Chick, and large Pearl Gray Selma with grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 2539917


Both are pretty!


----------



## theheidis

My 1 Selma &#128153;


----------



## VajstaGurly

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540356
> 
> My 1 Selma &#128153;



Yay we're bag twins ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lucydee said:


> Welcome to the club!
> Both are gorgeous!
> We are twins I have the same two grommet selmas!
> congrats!



Thanks!  Yay for twins!  



houstonm2198 said:


> Both are pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## purdy_femme

my new babies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## houstonm2198

purdy_femme said:


> my new babies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2540768


Love them all!


----------



## houstonm2198

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540356
> 
> My 1 Selma &#128153;


Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## acm1134

purdy_femme said:


> my new babies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2540768


beautiful ! Are all of them medium ?


----------



## purdy_femme

thanks you ladies. &#128522;

yes, all 3 are in medium.


----------



## acm1134

purdy_femme said:


> thanks you ladies. &#128522;
> 
> yes, all 3 are in medium.



Where did you order them ? I haven't been able to find medium anywhere


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

purdy_femme said:


> my new babies &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> View attachment 2540768


 
Beautiful! I especially love the pink. Congrats!


----------



## elianachic

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540356
> 
> My 1 Selma &#128153;




It's beautiful! I've been wanting that one so bad!


----------



## purdy_femme

acm1134 said:


> Where did you order them ? I haven't been able to find medium anywhere




palm green from macy's. 2 others from ebay.


----------



## bzzztobee

Been eyeing the new Selma messenger with the snake-print. Has anyone seen this in person? What do you think of it? 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...00000cat8501cat9101cat49601&isEditorial=false
http://forum.purseblog.com/image.rakuten.co.jp/newyorkjewelry/cabinet/event/02857501/img61045629.jpg


----------



## lala76

Joining the Selma Club today! Exchanged my black medium Sutton for the luggage Selma today!


----------



## Christa72720

bzzztobee said:


> Been eyeing the new Selma messenger with the snake-print. Has anyone seen this in person? What do you think of it?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...00000cat8501cat9101cat49601&isEditorial=false
> http://forum.purseblog.com/image.rakuten.co.jp/newyorkjewelry/cabinet/event/02857501/img61045629.jpg


I've seen it. I wasn't crazy about it, but only because it will probably be such a trendy bag that it might not coordinate with much. But hey if you like it, get it!


----------



## houstonm2198

lala76 said:


> Joining the Selma Club today! Exchanged my black medium Sutton for the luggage Selma today!
> 
> View attachment 2541312


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Dana6

Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:


----------



## designer.deals

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:




Honestly I love all of them but gotta say I love studs more . But idk I love all them lol no help here &#128586;


----------



## acm1134

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:



I'm a grommet girl myself ! I have all three and my studs gets used the least at the moment.


----------



## nhung832

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:



Go to macys store or online the mk grommet selma are on clearance for 320.99 and macys having 25% off presale in stores!!  Or plain one and studs are just 25% off too.


----------



## nhung832

Here my color block selma blk/grey!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## VajstaGurly

nhung832 said:


> Here my color block selma blk/grey!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;



Gorgeous


----------



## paula3boys

nhung832 said:


> Here my color block selma blk/grey!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




I want that one so bad but not sold anywhere anymore


----------



## Christa72720

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:



I love the studs! I have purchased several of mine on eBay. You just have to make sure it is authentic, and if you have doubts bring pictures here. We can help! I know Bloomingdales had the pearl grey yesterday on sale. But not sure if it's still there.


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> I want that one so bad but not sold anywhere anymore



I saw one on eBay yesterday.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Hi, I need help deciding on a colour for the Selma Crossbody.  I only own black and tan bags as I feel they go better with my wardrobe.  I can't decide if I should buy it in luggage or black?  which colour does it look better in?

I have just purchased the dressy tote in black!


----------



## Bagsgalore14

I think dressy tote is also know as "Sutton"


----------



## ubo22

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Hi, I need help deciding on a colour for the Selma Crossbody.  I only own black and tan bags as I feel they go better with my wardrobe.  I can't decide if I should buy it in luggage or black?  which colour does it look better in?
> 
> I have just purchased the dressy tote in black!


When you say Selma Crossbody I assume you are referring to the Selma messenger bag without the handles.  I tend to think of the messenger as more casual than the satchel (i.e., Selma w/handles).  I also tend to think of black as a more sophisticated color than luggage, which I view as a more every day casual color.  Therefore, I'd suggest you go with the luggage color for the messenger.  Just my opinion.  By the way, the dressy tote/Sutton is definitely a great choice in black, as it is a more sophisticated, dressy style.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Yes that's correct, I meant Selma messenger.  I would like to get in pearl grey but can't find this colour in the UK.

Do you think dressy tote/sutton is a similar style as Selma satchel?  I'm considering also getting the Selma satchel but don't like having similar styles.  The messenger bag is an exception


----------



## Christa72720

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  For those of you have the large Selma in all three styles, plain, grommet and studded, which do you like the best?  I have decided to get either the pearl grey or luggage Selma and I can't decide which one to get.  I'm leaning toward plain or studded, but if I do get the studded one I will have to go through Ebay, since I can't find them in stores anymore.  I dress fairly casual, usually jeans and a nice top, scarf etc. but I do like some bling!  I'd rather not go through Ebay though.  I'm not sure what to do! :weird:



I saw a Pearl Grey Studded Selma in The SouthTowne Mall in Utah today. And it's their presale so you might be able to get a deal. Number is 801-572-1516 if you're interested.


----------



## nhung832

Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!


----------



## KatherineOxx

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!




I vote for the bottom Selma, I like the darker colour


----------



## ubo22

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Yes that's correct, I meant Selma messenger.  I would like to get in pearl grey but can't find this colour in the UK.
> 
> Do you think dressy tote/sutton is a similar style as Selma satchel?  I'm considering also getting the Selma satchel but don't like having similar styles.  The messenger bag is an exception


I don't think the dressy tote/Sutton is similar to either the Selma messenger or Selma satchel.  The dressy tote/Sutton has a very distinctive design on the side panel similar to a bubble.  The Selmas all have wings.  If you are trying to decide between the Selma messenger and Selma satchel, what it really comes down to is whether you plan to wear them with more casual or dressy clothing.  The messenger is a casual style and the satchel is a dressy style with the handles.  The handles allow you to carry the satchel as a handbag and/or on your arm.  If you can only buy one additional bag and already have the dressy tote/Sutton, I would suggest getting the Selma messenger which is a more casual style.  I think the messenger in pearl grey would look really nice.


----------



## ubo22

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!


Is the bottom color black?  If so, I can't help you because I honestly like both for different reasons.  Grommets look especially nice on the black Selma.  On the other hand, I also like the pearl grey Selma with silver hardware and grommets and it is a nice neutral.


----------



## VajstaGurly

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!



Love the black with grommet ...


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Thanks ubo22


----------



## Bagsgalore14

No you can never have too many bags


----------



## acm1134

Bagsgalore14 said:


> No you can never have too many bags


amen !!


----------



## acm1134

Here is my newest addition. North south Selma in Mandarin


----------



## keishapie1973

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!



I recently was debating the exact decision as you. I purchased the grey grommet but my heart was with the black grommet. I fell in love with it over the holidays. I already had a black Hamilton so I didn't want another bag in the same color. Finally, I returned the grey and got the black. Best decision I've made in a while. I simply love the black with grommets. I still smile inside every time I look at her.....


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> Here is my newest addition. North south Selma in Mandarin


Gorgeous! I've been drooling over that one for a while!


----------



## acm1134

Christa72720 said:


> Gorgeous! I've been drooling over that one for a while!


I got her on sale at Belk ! I was wary on the color, but now that I have her I am in love !


----------



## AuntJulie

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!




Is that coffee or black?  If coffee, then get that one. If black, get the pearl gray.


----------



## meandanitoo

Purse__addict said:


> Delighted to join this club! My new large Selma satchel with grommets in fuschia
> 
> View attachment 2538685



Congratulations and welcome to the club, that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## lucydee

acm1134 said:


> Here is my newest addition. North south Selma in Mandarin




Another gorgeous Mandarin Bag!
I just adore this color!
Great Bag too!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!



I am no help because I own both.
I loved the black and love the grey so I got both; on sale of course!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nhung832 said:


> Please help me. I can't decide between these two colors!!!


 
I have both of those as well, so I won't be any help.


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> Here is my newest addition. North south Selma in Mandarin




Stunning!! I'm sooo glad she's perfect!! Love the N/S Selma's! I have one just like this in Luggage!


----------



## Patlynn42

nhung832 said:


> Go to macys store or online the mk grommet selma are on clearance for 320.99 and macys having 25% off presale in stores!!  Or plain one and studs are just 25% off too.




How long is the presale?


----------



## nhung832

Patlynn42 said:


> How long is the presale?



Macys presale till the 18 to get 25% off after it only be 20%


----------



## ilysukixD

Does any one have the Selma Zip Satchel in white and Fuchsia or white and Summer Blue?
I want to know the durability of this bag. Does the bag gets easily dirty? Compared to other Selma bag this is have a canvas exterior and leather trim and I'm not sure if it's worth getting this bag. I was planning to wait till it goes on sale and perhaps get additional percentage off through macys. But since Bonton is doing a 25% off on every MK bag, I guess I will take advantage of this deal because Macys doesn't have this bag in Medium size.


----------



## ilysukixD

nhung832 said:


> Macys presale till the 18 to get 25% off after it only be 20%



Have you seen the Selma Medium Satchel top handle in black or any color besides white, navy and green?


----------



## nhung832

No I haven't..


----------



## Patlynn42

nhung832 said:


> Macys presale till the 18 to get 25% off after it only be 20%



Thanks Nhung832!


----------



## nhung832

Patlynn42 said:


> Thanks Nhung832!



No problem!!


----------



## Patlynn42

ilysukixD said:


> Does any one have the Selma Zip Satchel in white and Fuchsia or white and Summer Blue?
> I want to know the durability of this bag. Does the bag gets easily dirty? Compared to other Selma bag this is have a canvas exterior and leather trim and I'm not sure if it's worth getting this bag. I was planning to wait till it goes on sale and perhaps get additional percentage off through macys. But since Bonton is doing a 25% off on every MK bag, I guess I will take advantage of this deal because Macys doesn't have this bag in Medium size.



I was thinking bout the fuchsia bag, but am unsure about it like you.  I didn't know Bonton sold MK.


----------



## Miwina

Hi there, I am new to this forum and I am currently considering my first selma purchase. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the colour though.  I really want to get a red selma satchel, but I am confused. Is the mandarin the only red version out there?  The mandarin seems to be a more orangey-red, while some pics seem to show a more true red colour. Are there any differences? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## acm1134

Miwina said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and I am currently considering my first selma purchase. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the colour though.  I really want to get a red selma satchel, but I am confused. Is the mandarin the only red version out there?  The mandarin seems to be a more orangey-red, while some pics seem to show a more true red colour. Are there any differences? Any help would be greatly appreciated



I have both a red Selma and a mandarin Selma and the mandarin is def more orange. I bought my red Selma from Lord and Taylor so check there but I haven't seen the red being sold in a while. It seems Mandarin took over for now


----------



## Miwina

Hi there, thanks a lot for your reply  Does the red Selma have brown undertones? Or is it more of a true red? I have been looking online for the red one but I can't seem to find one (except eBay but I'm a bit sceptical about that), just the Mandarin.  I suppose the Mandarin would make a nice pop of colour for summer.

On another note, are medium Selma satchels still available? I can only seem to find the medium messenger type one.

Thanks


----------



## ubo22

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Thanks ubo22


You're welcome.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## ubo22

Miwina said:


> Hi there, thanks a lot for your reply  Does the red Selma have brown undertones? Or is it more of a true red? I have been looking online for the red one but I can't seem to find one (except eBay but I'm a bit sceptical about that), just the Mandarin.  I suppose the Mandarin would make a nice pop of colour for summer.
> 
> On another note, are medium Selma satchels still available? I can only seem to find the medium messenger type one.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have the Mandarin or Red Selma, but with regard to the medium Selma satchel, I think it might be phasing out.  The only place I've seen them are at Macys.com in Navy, Optic White, and Palm.


----------



## Miwina

ubo22 said:


> I don't have the Mandarin or Red Selma, but with regard to the medium Selma satchel, I think it might be phasing out.  The only place I've seen them are at Macys.com in Navy, Optic White, and Palm.



Thanks for this. Unfortunately it does not seem Macys ship MK bags to my country


----------



## rocklee_27

Can anyone help me to answer my friends question, She wants to know if there are any price difference between medium Selma satchel in plain color, studded and grommet? All I know u pay more for stachel vs messenger ones, thanks!


----------



## ubo22

rocklee_27 said:


> Can anyone help me to answer my friends question, She wants to know if there are any price difference between medium Selma satchel in plain color, studded and grommet? All I know u pay more for stachel vs messenger ones, thanks!


The medium Selma satchel is really hard to find.  I think they're phasing it out.  Plain $298, Studded $348, Grommet $278 retail price.  You can still find a few colors in the plain at Macys.  Otherwise you'll need to check on eBay.


----------



## Patlynn42

Miwina said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and I am currently considering my first selma purchase. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the colour though.  I really want to get a red selma satchel, but I am confused. Is the mandarin the only red version out there?  The mandarin seems to be a more orangey-red, while some pics seem to show a more true red colour. Are there any differences? Any help would be greatly appreciated




I was just thinking this morning that I don't recall seeing any red MK's, then I see this, lol.  I have not seen the mandarin in person, but it does seem to be orangey red.


----------



## Miwina

Patlynn42 said:


> I was just thinking this morning that I don't recall seeing any red MK's, then I see this, lol.  I have not seen the mandarin in person, but it does seem to be orangey red.


I just saw some photos of the red one, however when I was searching through the online shops most advertised the colour as Mandarin. Except on Harrods it is listed as Red. I don't know if this is the same colour and it's just different terminology in UK and US, or if it is actually different colours?  And would the Cinnabar be another colour that was released previously?


----------



## SarahLVoe

There is a true red Selma. I bought mine last month and when I called MK to see if my boutique had it in stock they said the it was sold out company wide! I ended up ordering mine from Macy's online ( color was red) and they also had the mandarin in stock at the time too. I think it is just a popular color and sells out quickly.


----------



## ubo22

Miwina said:


> I just saw some photos of the red one, however when I was searching through the online shops most advertised the colour as Mandarin. Except on Harrods it is listed as Red. I don't know if this is the same colour and it's just different terminology in UK and US, or if it is actually different colours?  And would the Cinnabar be another colour that was released previously?


There is a red, mandarin, and cinnabar.  All three are different colors.


----------



## Miwina

Great! Thanks for this . So basically if it is listed as Red on the site it would be a true red, whereas the Mandarin would be the more orangey-red one? Thanks so much.


----------



## Patlynn42

Miwina said:


> I just saw some photos of the red one, however when I was searching through the online shops most advertised the colour as Mandarin. Except on Harrods it is listed as Red. I don't know if this is the same colour and it's just different terminology in UK and US, or if it is actually different colours?  And would the Cinnabar be another colour that was released previously?




I just read the other replies, so there is a true red out there somewhere!  I believe the Cinnabar would be the color of cinnamon, more like a brownish red.


----------



## cindy_975

cinnabar is more of a deep red or burgundy.
I have 2 in this color , a python hamilton and a hobo (forget name)


----------



## designer.deals

Miwina said:


> I just saw some photos of the red one, however when I was searching through the online shops most advertised the colour as Mandarin. Except on Harrods it is listed as Red. I don't know if this is the same colour and it's just different terminology in UK and US, or if it is actually different colours?  And would the Cinnabar be another colour that was released previously?




There was a red selma . Most retail stores sold out of the color already. There was a plain red selma or red grommet selma


----------



## Miwina

Thanks!  There seem to be some red ones still on eBay


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's a pic of the red medium Selma next to the large mandarin Cynthia for reference.


----------



## AuntJulie

And a close up of the red Selma.


----------



## Miwina

AuntJulie said:


> Here's a pic of the red medium Selma next to the large mandarin Cynthia for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2543639



Oh wow thanks a lot for this, definitely helps a lot !!! And very beautiful bags  I think I'm leaning more towards the red, such a classic colour.


----------



## AuntJulie

Miwina said:


> Oh wow thanks a lot for this, definitely helps a lot !!! And very beautiful bags  I think I'm leaning more towards the red, such a classic colour.



You're welcome!  It's a tough decision. Red is definitely the more classic choice. However, I love them both. Lol


----------



## Miwina

AuntJulie said:


> You're welcome!  It's a tough decision. Red is definitely the more classic choice. However, I love them both. Lol



They're both absolutely gorgeous  I think Red would be a great choice for me to begin with, Mandarin could follow next lol. I really love red bags, probably my favourite colour.


----------



## christiahna

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


AH! It looks gorgeous on you. I've been eyeing it in this color! I already have the gray and the mandarin... The navy and black are next on my list!


----------



## emma christina

AuntJulie said:


> And a close up of the red Selma.
> 
> View attachment 2543640



Love the color, aunty!


----------



## emma christina

christiahna said:


> AH! It looks gorgeous on you. I've been eyeing it in this color! I already have the gray and the mandarin... The navy and black are next on my list!



Msy i know the price ?


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi all !! I bought a Selma messenger crossbody with grommets yesterday at macys for the pre sale . I think I am overthinking some things . For one ..when I looked in the bag I did not see a dust bag , I am BIG on dust bags !! So anyway , I was in line waiting to be helped cause they had held it for me behind the coach counter so I could think about it while I looked around at the mall . Well when I decided I wanted it , I went back but the mk lady had a huuuuge line that wasn't moving so we called over another girl walking by and she helped us . Well when I Asked her if I would get a dust bag she went to go ask the busy lady , she came back and said " the little ones dont come with one " ( my Selma messenger with studs from Nordstrom came with one ) . So is this true ??? 2nd... Once we paid ( we paid at the coach stand ) she just set the purse down next to the register and laid my receipt down and left . It left me kinda worried ??? It didn't seem secure at all . Am I over thinking this ?????


----------



## Patlynn42

You may be over thinking it a little, but being a big worrier and over thinker myself, I would probably be thinking the same way as you, lol, but I'm sure it will be fine.  I'm not sure about the dust bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

Patlynn42 said:


> You may be over thinking it a little, but being a big worrier and over thinker myself, I would probably be thinking the same way as you, lol, but I'm sure it will be fine.  I'm not sure about the dust bag.




You're prob right  I hope they will give me a dust bag though ! Counting down til Wednesday when I can pick it up !!


----------



## Patlynn42

Vicmarie said:


> You're prob right  I hope they will give me a dust bag though ! Counting down til Wednesday when I can pick it up !!




I hope you get one too!  Wednesday will be here before you know it!


----------



## noeionna

Hi!  I got the selma in black on yesterday!! and I want to share with you guys how it's beautiful and very classy.. I love this bag sooooo much!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

noeionna said:


> Hi!  I got the selma in black on yesterday!! and I want to share with you guys how it's beautiful and very classy.. I love this bag sooooo much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544185



Thanks for sharing love the black ! Will go with everything ...


----------



## acm1134

Vicmarie said:


> Hi all !! I bought a Selma messenger crossbody with grommets yesterday at macys for the pre sale . I think I am overthinking some things . For one ..when I looked in the bag I did not see a dust bag , I am BIG on dust bags !! So anyway , I was in line waiting to be helped cause they had held it for me behind the coach counter so I could think about it while I looked around at the mall . Well when I decided I wanted it , I went back but the mk lady had a huuuuge line that wasn't moving so we called over another girl walking by and she helped us . Well when I Asked her if I would get a dust bag she went to go ask the busy lady , she came back and said " the little ones dont come with one " ( my Selma messenger with studs from Nordstrom came with one ) . So is this true ??? 2nd... Once we paid ( we paid at the coach stand ) she just set the purse down next to the register and laid my receipt down and left . It left me kinda worried ??? It didn't seem secure at all . Am I over thinking this ?????



I bought the Selma messenger with grommets and she came with a small dust bag !


----------



## ash123

I've been searching for a medium Selma satchel  in Toronto to no avail. Every store I call either says that the only the messenger comes in medium or that Canadian stores don't carry the medium satchel and I was wondering if anyone on here has managed to find a medium satchel in Toronto either in a micheal kors store or even holts? Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

ash123 said:


> I've been searching for a medium Selma satchel  in Toronto to no avail. Every store I call either says that the only the messenger comes in medium or that Canadian stores don't carry the medium satchel and I was wondering if anyone on here has managed to find a medium satchel in Toronto either in a micheal kors store or even holts? Thanks!



Not in a Canada store, but right now Neiman Marcus website and MK website have the medium white grommet selma on sale for $264.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!


----------



## designer.deals

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!




Presale for how much ?


----------



## houstonm2198

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!


Pretty!


----------



## accessorygirl2

designer.deals said:


> Presale for how much ?



20% off. They were having 20% off designer handbags last Thursday. I went in on Wednesday night to do the pre sale and then picked it up Thursday.


----------



## acm1134

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!


What a beauty ! My luggage selma is the most used out if my collection. It is perfect !


----------



## designer.deals

accessorygirl2 said:


> 20% off. They were having 20% off designer handbags last Thursday. I went in on Wednesday night to do the pre sale and then picked it up Thursday.




Nice! And that color is gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!


My first Selma was also the Large Satchel in the Luggage color.  Looks great and goes with everything!  Congratulations.


----------



## annabel824

Love My green Selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

annabel824 said:


> Love My green Selma



You look fabulous ...


----------



## ubo22

annabel824 said:


> Love My green Selma


Fabulous!  Looks great with your outfit.  Is that the Palm color?


----------



## DRJones616

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!





annabel824 said:


> Love My green Selma



Love the bags, Congrats!!


----------



## lala76

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2545655
> 
> 
> Did the Belk presale last week and got a discount on my first Selma in Luggage. I love this bag!


I just got this bag too! It's so beautiful!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I was on Instagram and some account that sells fake bags had a picture someone had posted on here. It was the poster looking to buy the luggage or navy selma. It just rubbed  me the wrong way that they used that photo.


----------



## Courtb427

jazzyj1021 said:


> I was on Instagram and some account that sells fake bags had a picture someone had posted on here. It was the poster looking to buy the luggage or navy selma. It just rubbed  me the wrong way that they used that photo.




The photo I posted of my dressy was on one of those. I saw it this morning! I got a little angry! Not sure if I should report it. It's a stupid photo but it's mine...


----------



## vixan

Courtb427 said:


> The photo I posted of my dressy was on one of those. I saw it this morning! I got a little angry! Not sure if I should report it. It's a stupid photo but it's mine...



Report it! Its your picture


----------



## acm1134

Yes I saw a pic on Instagram using someone Selma collection picture !!!


----------



## ash123

jojon21 said:


> Not in a Canada store, but right now Neiman Marcus website and MK website have the medium white grommet selma on sale for $264.


Thanks but I'm looking for a solid colored bag, and in either a navy, black, or red


----------



## the_baglover

I received my Selma in Sapphire today. It's a lovely colour, more like Royal Blue and not too "loud" at all. It will make a great work bag since it's almost a primary colour.


----------



## Vicmarie

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selma in Sapphire today. It's a lovely colour, more like Royal Blue and not too "loud" at all. It will make a great work bag since it's almost a primary colour.




Any pix ??? I love that color so much ! I almost. Crossbody in that color last weekend !


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selma in Sapphire today. It's a lovely colour, more like Royal Blue and not too "loud" at all. It will make a great work bag since it's almost a primary colour.


I just got my Selma in Sapphire today, as well.  We're bag twins!  I love this bag.  It was my original first choice purchase, but I never could find it until now.  It's a great royal/cobalt blue that can be carried year-round just like navy, but bolder and brighter.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Hi there ladies I'm thinking a out getting another Selma plain or with grommet havent got one of those yet and which neutral color should I go for that will go with everything ? Already have black, luggage, color block sapphire and black plus the fuchsia messenger ... This is going to be my last Selma purchase so I want to go with the right one without thinking it over ...


----------



## ubo22

Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!

Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.


----------



## houstonm2198

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!
> 
> Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.


Great collection!


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!
> 
> Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.




Ur grown collection ! Beautiful


----------



## VajstaGurly

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!
> 
> Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.



Beautiful collection


----------



## ubo22

houstonm2198 said:


> Great collection!





designer.deals said:


> Ur grown collection ! Beautiful





VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful collection



Thanks, so much!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!
> 
> Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.


loving the sapphire !!


----------



## janiesea3

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Finally!  Here's my Selma family, one month in the making!
> 
> Large Selma Satchels in Luggage, Malachite, and Sapphire.



GORGEOUS!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> loving the sapphire !!


Yeah, that's my favorite color.  However, I don't see myself using it as much as the other two.


----------



## jazzyj1021

My dear friends- I need your help! 
Do I keep my Selma large messenger in luggage or exchange it and go for the E/W Hamilton in Navy? Or...just wait for another 20% Macys sale and get the Hamilton. 

I like the luggage color because I already have two black bags and wanted something more "springy" but Navy and gold is just so pretty!


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> My dear friends- I need your help!
> Do I keep my Selma large messenger in luggage or exchange it and go for the E/W Hamilton in Navy? Or...just wait for another 20% Macys sale and get the Hamilton.
> 
> I like the luggage color because I already have two black bags and wanted something more "springy" but Navy and gold is just so pretty!



It will depends on how much you will carry and your style ... I like the luggage just not the large messenger selma the navy Hamilton e/w is beautiful too navy and gold is beautiful together ... but follow your heart


----------



## dmcgeogs

Just got the selma large messenger and I'm in love. Color is gorgeous and got its at macys for $180!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

dmcgeogs said:


> Just got the selma large messenger and I'm in love. Color is gorgeous and got its at macys for $180!!



Twins!  I have the luggage color..that I'm so on the fence about but probably will keep.


----------



## Xelyar

Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## designer.deals

Xelyar said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere




It's still showing up on may a websites but not sure if it's available


----------



## ubo22

Xelyar said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere


I thought I saw the large Selma in dark khaki just a couple weeks ago online at Macy's.  Not sure if it has been discontinued.  It may still be available in store if you call around.


----------



## Vicmarie

dmcgeogs said:


> Just got the selma large messenger and I'm in love. Color is gorgeous and got its at macys for $180!!




I love it !!! I have it in navy with studs ... They are so cute and small but also fit tons inside !


----------



## amberlee9

Does anyone know if MK will be making the neon pink selma again this summer?


----------



## ubo22

amberlee9 said:


> Does anyone know if MK will be making the neon pink selma again this summer?


No guarantee that colors will come back.  I talked to a SA at MK about seasonal colors or prior season colors coming back and she told me there is no guarantee with MK.  MK tends to have a color available for a short time and then not bring it back.  What he does is bring a new color in the same color family, but a slightly different shade.  For instance, there was a forest green about 2 years ago and then a malachite green last year and now a palm green this year.  In the blues, there has been a navy, cadet, sapphire, and summer blue.  In the reds there has been a red, cinnabar and mandarin.  And I'm sure I'm missing several other shades in those color families.  So the neon pink Selma may never come back.


----------



## barskin

Very, very new, new newbie, here. I don't know if I can be a member with just one Selma, but...


Here's mine. The large in python embossed in sand.


----------



## ubo22

barskin said:


> Very, very new, new newbie, here. I don't know if I can be a member with just one Selma, but...
> 
> 
> Here's mine. The large in python embossed in sand.


Welcome to the sophisticated Selma club.  Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just got the Large Red Selma with Grommets today and wanted to share pics of her and the rest of my little Selma family. Thanks for looking. 
View attachment 2549482

View attachment 2549483


----------



## jmarie24

Hello, I just joined this community! I'm looking to purchase my first Large Selma Satchel and I can't decide which color to get. I 'm in between the black, navy, and luggage.  Any recommendations?


----------



## jazzyj1021

jmarie24 said:


> Hello, I just joined this community! I'm looking to purchase my first Large Selma Satchel and I can't decide which color to get. I 'm in between the black, navy, and luggage.  Any recommendations?




Welcome!  

All three colors are beautiful so which ever one you do pick will be gorgeous! 

Personally my first selma was black since I knew for sure it would go with everything then I got a luggage color. 

What colors do you wear more often?


----------



## jmarie24

jazzyj1021 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> All three colors are beautiful so which ever one you do pick will be gorgeous!
> 
> Personally my first selma was black since I knew for sure it would go with everything then I got a luggage color.
> 
> What colors do you wear more often?




Thank you! 

My first thought was to get the black one because  it just looks so classic and like you said, it would go with everything.  Plus it would look nice for work. I do have a lot of black bags  though....is that a bad thing?

I like the navy because I don't have a bag in that color and it would also go with a lot.
and the luggage....well, I just think it's beautiful as well

I wear a lot of neutrals for the most part. (blue, black, creams, and pastels)
I would like to be able to use it as a day-to-day bag, for work, and for nights out.


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just got the Large Red Selma with Grommets today and wanted to share pics of her and the rest of my little Selma family. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 2549482
> 
> View attachment 2549483



Love the red with grommet ... very gorgeous ... I need that color in my collection too lol :sly:


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just got the Large Red Selma with Grommets today and wanted to share pics of her and the rest of my little Selma family. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 2549482
> 
> View attachment 2549483




Beautiful! Where were you able to find this ? I thought they were all gone


----------



## ubo22

jmarie24 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My first thought was to get the black one because  it just looks so classic and like you said, it would go with everything.  Plus it would look nice for work. I do have a lot of black bags  though....is that a bad thing?
> 
> I like the navy because I don't have a bag in that color and it would also go with a lot.
> and the luggage....well, I just think it's beautiful as well
> 
> I wear a lot of neutrals for the most part. (blue, black, creams, and pastels)
> I would like to be able to use it as a day-to-day bag, for work, and for nights out.


All three colors go pretty much with everything.  I view black, navy, and luggage as the every day colors.  You can't go wrong with whichever you choose because they'll go from day to night and work to play very easily.  My first Selma was the luggage color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> Love the red with grommet ... very gorgeous ... I need that color in my collection too lol :sly:



Thanks!  This was a NWT find on Bonanza.  This bag is very addicting, I would still like to find some brighter colors eventually.  Fuschia, zinnia , aqua, summer blue.  All of those colors are so pretty.


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  This was a NWT find on Bonanza.  This bag is very addicting, I would still like to find some brighter colors eventually.  Fuschia, zinnia , aqua, summer blue.  All of those colors are so pretty.



Yes I wanted to get the fuchsia or summer blue but I wanted a neutral color that could go all year round ... so my next one would be the navy ...


----------



## jmarie24

What are your thoughts on the selma medium messenger? I think they're cute but not sure if I would buy one. It would be a great bag to take to theme parks and to run errands.


----------



## VajstaGurly

jmarie24 said:


> What are your thoughts on the selma medium messenger? I think they're cute but not sure if I would buy one. It would be a great bag to take to theme parks and to run errands.



I have one their cute but they can't carry much but love to carry it while shopping with me I would wear it crossbody or over shoulder for free hand, to run errands and, night out ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

jmarie24 said:


> What are your thoughts on the selma medium messenger? I think they're cute but not sure if I would buy one. It would be a great bag to take to theme parks and to run errands.



I have one as well and it holds quite a bit for me. (Jet set medium wallet, sunglasses case, phone, keys, pack of gum, Chapstick) ya know the necessities.


----------



## xseriox

Just got in my large selma in patent leather. Love it.


----------



## Chrissie82

xseriox said:


> Just got in my large selma in patent leather. Love it.



It is a gorgeous bag!! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## SelmaLove

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just got the Large Red Selma with Grommets today and wanted to share pics of her and the rest of my little Selma family. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 2549482
> 
> View attachment 2549483


Love that red!


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just got the Large Red Selma with Grommets today and wanted to share pics of her and the rest of my little Selma family. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 2549482
> 
> View attachment 2549483



That red is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

jmarie24 said:


> Hello, I just joined this community! I'm looking to purchase my first Large Selma Satchel and I can't decide which color to get. I 'm in between the black, navy, and luggage.  Any recommendations?



I have a black Hamilton and saddle and navy Selmas. I would definitely choose the navy. It is classically beautiful and seems to adapt better to dressing up or dressing sporty in jeans.


----------



## emma christina

annabel824 said:


> Love My green Selma



Wow! Perfect comby!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

barskin said:


> Very, very new, new newbie, here. I don't know if I can be a member with just one Selma, but...
> 
> 
> Here's mine. The large in python embossed in sand.


 
That is very pretty!  I love it in the brown.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful! Where were you able to find this ? I thought they were all gone


 

I'm so sorry, I thought I had answered this earlier! :shame:

I bought this earlier in the week on Bonanza, and it arrived today.  I was very surprised to see it listed, since I thought these were hard to find.  It was NWT, too.  I think the seller caught a great sale at a department store, since the MK tag has stickers similar to what they use at Dillards.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> Yes I wanted to get the fuchsia or summer blue but I wanted a neutral color that could go all year round ... so my next one would be the navy ...


 

The navy is very pretty.  Heck, I think I'd like one of every color, lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

xseriox said:


> Just got in my large selma in patent leather. Love it.


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## xseriox

Chrissie82 said:


> It is a gorgeous bag!! Enjoy wearing it!


 
Thanks!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!



It is, I do love the classic leather but the patent gives it that kick. I'm eying the luggage now.


----------



## ubo22

Xelyar said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere


Dark Khaki is currently showing up on the Macy's website.  And they're having a coupon sale right now.  You should snag it if you can.


----------



## Kazenrei

I just got this yesterday. My first Selma (my first structured bag ever, honestly.) I got it for 40% off with Macy's current sale


----------



## Patlynn42

Kazenrei said:


> I just got this yesterday. My first Selma (my first structured bag ever, honestly.) I got it for 40% off with Macy's current sale




I like that Selma, I saw it at the Macy's I went to as well, but I already have a Selma and I can't bring myself yet to but the same style even in another color, I thought about it though!


----------



## jmarie24

AuntJulie said:


> I have a black Hamilton and saddle and navy Selmas. I would definitely choose the navy. It is classically beautiful and seems to adapt better to dressing up or dressing sporty in jeans.


Yea, I feel that the navy won't look too serious


----------



## jmarie24

ubo22 said:


> All three colors go pretty much with everything.  I view black, navy, and luggage as the every day colors.  You can't go wrong with whichever you choose because they'll go from day to night and work to play very easily.  My first Selma was the luggage color.


I might just have to get one in every color....eventually


----------



## ubo22

jmarie24 said:


> I might just have to get one in every color....eventually


I put my money on you eventually getting all three colors.  LOL.  That's what happened to me, except with different colors.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Really need help choosing a colour for the Selma messenger bag.

I wear a lot of neutral colours. I would like a colour that I can wear all year round and that I can carry day to night.  What are your thoughts please?


----------



## ubo22

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Really need help choosing a colour for the Selma messenger bag.
> 
> I wear a lot of neutral colours. I would like a colour that I can wear all year round and that I can carry day to night.  What are your thoughts please?


Black, navy, luggage, pearl grey, or dark khaki.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

ubo22 said:


> Black, navy, luggage, pearl grey, or dark khaki.


Which colour do you think suits the bag?


----------



## ubo22

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Which colour do you think suits the bag?


Since you wear neutrals and are looking for Selma colors that work all year round, the list I provided might be a good starting point...black, navy, luggage, pearl grey, and dark khaki are all Selma colors that are pretty good for year round use.  You might also think about offsetting your neutral attire with a pop of color with the Selma bag, but the colorful Selma's can't always be used year round.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

ubo22 said:


> Since you wear neutrals and are looking for Selma colors that work all year round, the list I provided might be a good starting point...black, navy, luggage, pearl grey, and dark khaki are all Selma colors that are pretty good for year round use.  You might also think about offsetting your neutral attire with a pop of color with the Selma bag, but the colorful Selma's can't always be used year round.


Ok thanks.


----------



## acm1134

Such a dilemma !! I found the luggage selma with grommets for an unbelievably low price and I am dying to get it! Problem is I already have the luggage selma plain.  Agh !


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Such a dilemma !! I found the luggage selma with grommets for an unbelievably low price and I am dying to get it! Problem is I already have the luggage selma plain.  Agh !


Get it!  You can't have too many Selma's, and the one with grommets has a completely different look than the plain one.  LOL.  I know, I'm an enabler!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Get it!  You can't have too many Selma's, and the one with grommets has a completely different look than the plain one.  LOL.  I know, I'm an enabler!


Agh !!! It will be my 9th selma  its either that or the specchio hamilton, but I have a hamilton and I haven't used her in months


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Agh !!! It will be my 9th selma  its either that or the specchio hamilton, but I have a hamilton and I haven't used her in months


I'm sorry that I can't be of anymore help.  But I love the look of the specchio Hamilton.  I just discovered this style.  However, I'm really picky about the opening/closure of my bags.  I like to have a zipper or complete flap closure for security reasons.  That's why I love Selmas.  I'm still lusting after a Miranda tote, but think I'm going to wait until one of the lighter color block versions go on sale.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> I'm sorry that I can't be of anymore help.  But I love the look of the specchio Hamilton.  I just discovered this style.  However, I'm really picky about the opening/closure of my bags.  I like to have a zipper or complete flap closure for security reasons.  That's why I love Selmas.  I'm still lusting after a Miranda tote, but think I'm going to wait until one of the lighter color block versions go on sale.



I ordered the luggage with grommets. I just couldn't resist ! I got an amazing deal on it !!! But yeah I know what you mean. I like the Hamilton but it's so big ! And then I feel if I got the smaller one it will be too small.  Agh. So you don't think I'm crazy for having to Selma's in the same color now ? Lol


----------



## ubo22

Xelyar said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere






ubo22 said:


> Dark Khaki is currently showing up on the Macy's website.  And they're having a coupon sale right now.  You should snag it if you can.





I'm so curious to find out if you snagged a dark khaki Selma from Macy's yesterday.  I just checked and they're gone.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I ordered the luggage with grommets. I just couldn't resist ! I got an amazing deal on it !!! But yeah I know what you mean. I like the Hamilton but it's so big ! And then I feel if I got the smaller one it will be too small.  Agh. So you don't think I'm crazy for having to Selma's in the same color now ? Lol


You can't be any crazier than me.  Whenever I find something I really love, I get multiple colors.  You're getting multiple styles, which is a bit more sane.

I love big bags because they fit my 5'11'' frame best, but even the Hamilton seems too big to me.  However, the smaller version looks great.  I don't think it would be too small with the newer tongue closure.  And I think the specchio has the new tongue closure which allows more of the interior space of the bag to be utilized.  My only problem is that it seems too open to me at the top.  I'm not comfortable having a bag so open at the top.


----------



## ubo22

Xelyar said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has dark khaki (large) been discontinued? I can't find it anywhere


I'm so curious to find out if you snagged a dark khaki Selma from Macy's yesterday.  I just checked and they're gone.


----------



## fergielicious

Hey ladies! Nordstroms website has a huge selection of MK handbags and wallets at 20% off including selmas. Maybe they will do a price match and honor Macy's 20% off VIP sale on top of that. I'm at work so i can't call nordies to find out. Let me know if anyone tries!


----------



## fieldsinspring

They actually have the 20% as a match to macys. 




fergielicious said:


> Hey ladies! Nordstroms website has a huge selection of MK handbags and wallets at 20% off including selmas. Maybe they will do a price match and honor Macy's 20% off VIP sale on top of that. I'm at work so i can't call nordies to find out. Let me know if anyone tries!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Such a dilemma !! I found the luggage selma with grommets for an unbelievably low price and I am dying to get it! Problem is I already have the luggage selma plain.  Agh !




I sold my plain one to get the grommet one. How much you find it for ?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I sold my plain one to get the grommet one. How much you find it for ?




I got it for $173!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I got it for $173!




That's such a good deal.. Where? Mine was !250


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> That's such a good deal.. Where? Mine was !250




Navy exchange !


----------



## mskaseyd

My first Selma in my Michael Kors Collection! So happy to start wearing it!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Navy exchange !




Imma start asking u to buy me bags lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> Agh. So you don't think I'm crazy for having to Selma's in the same color now ? Lol



None of us will think you are crazy!  I have a black selma and a black selma with grommets. *insert crazy lady laugh*


----------



## acm1134

jazzyj1021 said:


> None of us will think you are crazy!  I have a black selma and a black selma with grommets. *insert crazy lady laugh*


Phew (breathes sigh of relief) haha which one do you end up using more ? The plain or grommet ?


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> Hey ladies! Nordstroms website has a huge selection of MK handbags and wallets at 20% off including selmas. Maybe they will do a price match and honor Macy's 20% off VIP sale on top of that. I'm at work so i can't call nordies to find out. Let me know if anyone tries!




I got it the other way around meaning I went to Macys and showed them the Nordstrom sale of 20% off the Dressy Large Tote and asked if Macys would Price Match Nordstroms and also honor the 20% VIP on top of the sale price and they said yes!


Today I bought my first MK Dressy Large Tote for a great deal!
Will take pics tomorrow and reveal in the MK Dressy Tote Club.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I got it the other way around meaning I went to Macys and showed them the Nordstrom sale of 20% off the Dressy Large Tote and asked if Macys would Price Match Nordstroms and also honor the 20% VIP on top of the sale price and they said yes!
> 
> 
> Today I bought my first MK Dressy Large Tote for a great deal!
> Will take pics tomorrow and reveal in the MK Dressy Tote Club.




Really? If Macy's doesn't price match


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> Really? If Macy's doesn't price match




Yep, My Macys MK Rep did it for me and my girlfriend today.
She said they never used to but had a meeting on Tuesday and confirmed
they can moving forward.
I got an amazing deal on my MK Dressy Tote in Mandarin today.
I am still smiling from todays deals.


----------



## ubo22

lucydee said:


> Yep, My Macys MK Rep did it for me and my girlfriend today.
> She said they never used to but had a meeting on Tuesday and confirmed
> they can moving forward.
> I got an amazing deal on my MK Dressy Tote in Mandarin today.
> I am still smiling from todays deals.


Lucky you!  Good to know going forward.  Please post pics when you have them.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Yep, My Macys MK Rep did it for me and my girlfriend today.
> She said they never used to but had a meeting on Tuesday and confirmed
> they can moving forward.
> I got an amazing deal on my MK Dressy Tote in Mandarin today.
> I am still smiling from todays deals.




Really how much ?


----------



## lucydee

ubo22 said:


> Lucky you!  Good to know going forward.  Please post pics when you have them.




Yes, I was so happy bec Macys price is showing 368 Nordstrom price is 294.00 then take another 20% off for VIP coupon brings the bag to 235.00.
I used my Thanks for Sharing Card of 80.00 so I got the bag for 156.00.
Now you know why I am still smiling!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Yep, My Macys MK Rep did it for me and my girlfriend today.
> She said they never used to but had a meeting on Tuesday and confirmed
> they can moving forward.
> I got an amazing deal on my MK Dressy Tote in Mandarin today.
> I am still smiling from todays deals.




That is beyond awesome!!!!  Congrats!  I sure wish there was a Macys in my town. They are sending me a $75 gift card though!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Yes, I was so happy bec Macys price is showing 368 Nordstrom price is 294.00 then take another 20% off for VIP coupon brings the bag to 235.00.
> I used my Thanks for Sharing Card of 80.00 so I got the bag for 156.00.
> Now you know why I am still smiling!




I think imma start buying those thanks for sharing thing cuz it makes up for my crazy buys


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Yes, I was so happy bec Macys price is showing 368 Nordstrom price is 294.00 then take another 20% off for VIP coupon brings the bag to 235.00.
> I used my Thanks for Sharing Card of 80.00 so I got the bag for 156.00.
> Now you know why I am still smiling!




By any chance do you know your SA name and the mall so I can tell me SA


----------



## fergielicious

Gosh i'm so angry! Bought a pearl grey selma stud on Poshmark and just got it today. Seller claims that it is new never worn....what a joke! It has dents and a few small stains and the bag has an obvious "i've been worn" feel to it. Shame on the seller! Who does she think she's fooling?!  So ladies beware when purchasing on poshmark! Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## fergielicious

lucydee said:


> Yes, I was so happy bec Macys price is showing 368 Nordstrom price is 294.00 then take another 20% off for VIP coupon brings the bag to 235.00.
> I used my Thanks for Sharing Card of 80.00 so I got the bag for 156.00.
> Now you know why I am still smiling!



Omg awesome deal! Can't wait to see pics! Congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Gosh i'm so angry! Bought a pearl grey selma stud on Poshmark and just got it today. Seller claims that it is new never worn....what a joke! It has dents and a few small stains and the bag has an obvious "i've been worn" feel to it. Shame on the seller! Who does she think she's fooling?!  So ladies beware when purchasing on poshmark! Thanks for letting me vent!




Oh no.. Did you ask for additional pictures ? Is it the one I saw for $285? I'm been thankful all the sellers I've bought from are new..


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Oh no.. Did you ask for additional pictures ? Is it the one I saw for $285? I'm been thankful all the sellers I've bought from are new..



Yes its the one for $285. The thing is, these dents and marks are hard to capture in photographs and i was trusting her to be honest. I specifically asked whether there were any stains, dents, etc despite her claim that it was new and she down right said no! I'm hoping poshmark agrees and gives me a refund.  I know you buy and sell on poshmark. Have you ever requested a refund?


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Yes its the one for $285. The thing is, these dents and marks are hard to capture in photographs and i was trusting her to be honest. I specifically asked whether there were any stains, dents, etc despite her claim that it was new and she down right said no! I'm hoping poshmark agrees and gives me a refund.  I know you buy and sell on poshmark. Have you ever requested a refund?




No I haven't. I've been fortunate enough to come across honest sellers and as for me. I've sold bags and I've been honest and capturing any angle a person wants .


----------



## CoachGirl12

My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!


----------



## fergielicious

CoachGirl12 said:


> My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!



She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fergielicious said:


> She is beautiful! Congrats!




Thank u!


----------



## Anna1

fergielicious said:


> Gosh i'm so angry! Bought a pearl grey selma stud on Poshmark and just got it today. Seller claims that it is new never worn....what a joke! It has dents and a few small stains and the bag has an obvious "i've been worn" feel to it. Shame on the seller! Who does she think she's fooling?!  So ladies beware when purchasing on poshmark! Thanks for letting me vent!




Did u contact poshmark? I heard if you have 3 days after u receive a bag to let poshmark know there is a problem w ur purchase.


----------



## houstonm2198

CoachGirl12 said:


> My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!


Gorgeous!


----------



## fergielicious

Anna1 said:


> Did u contact poshmark? I heard if you have 3 days after u receive a bag to let poshmark know there is a problem w ur purchase.



Yes i immediately reported to poshmark of the condition. I've read online that it could take 3 weeks to get your refund. What a mess!


----------



## lucydee

CoachGirl12 said:


> My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!


 
This is Gorgeous!  I as debating whether I should get selma or dressy tote in the Mandarin color.  I love both but decided on Dressy tote since It is lighter in weight to carry and I already have 2 selmas.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## CoachGirl12

houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank u!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lucydee said:


> This is Gorgeous!  I as debating whether I should get selma or dressy tote in the Mandarin color.  I love both but decided on Dressy tote since It is lighter in weight to carry and I already have 2 selmas.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!




Thank u! I actually have never tried on the dressy tote before! I saw your thread that you got it in mandarin and it is gorgeous! (I had to get something
in this pretty color!) This is my second selma as well and I think this is
my limit for Selma's! I love the selma but I'm glad I also got the jet set satchel, which is way diff and lighter then the selma


----------



## CoachGirl12

lucydee said:


> This is Gorgeous!  I as debating whether I should get selma or dressy tote in the Mandarin color.  I love both but decided on Dressy tote since It is lighter in weight to carry and I already have 2 selmas.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!




Now u got me thinking if I should exchange my mandarin selma for the mandarin dressy tote! Lol they didn't have this tote at my local Macy's though so I would have to order it and I've never tried it on


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachGirl12 said:


> My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!


 
Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful, Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## lucydee

CoachGirl12 said:


> Now u got me thinking if I should exchange my mandarin selma for the mandarin dressy tote! Lol they didn't have this tote at my local Macy's though so I would have to order it and I've never tried it on


 
I have to tell you that I love both selma and dressy tote in Mandarin.
But for me, the deal breaker is the weight of the selma. Although a stunning bag,
I need to carry a light weight bags to work.
I have used my two selmas in black, and gray to work and I find it difficult to manage
and get my stuff out the bag at times. 
So I was looking for a more easy bag to carry that is light in weight but also functional for me for work and on the weekends when I am dressed casual.
The Dressy Tote does everything for me. I seriously am thinking of getting another color but have to wait for the next sale in the department stores.
I would love to score this dressy tote in dark khaki if they make it in the fall only bec I love the color dark khaki and I love how easy this bag is to open up and find your stuff in.  You can always order it and get the discounted price, but you have to go into the store.
Good luck and let us know if you end up buying one.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I have to tell you that I love both selma and dressy tote in Mandarin.
> But for me, the deal breaker is the weight of the selma. Although a stunning bag,
> I need to carry a light weight bags to work.
> I have used my two selmas in black, and gray to work and I find it difficult to manage
> and get my stuff out the bag at times.
> So I was looking for a more easy bag to carry that is light in weight but also functional for me for work and on the weekends when I am dressed casual.
> The Dressy Tote does everything for me. I seriously am thinking of getting another color but have to wait for the next sale in the department stores.
> I would love to score this dressy tote in dark khaki if they make it in the fall only bec I love the color dark khaki and I love how easy this bag is to open up and find your stuff in.  You can always order it and get the discounted price, but you have to go into the store.
> Good luck and let us know if you end up buying one.




Hi lucydee are you able to let me know the name of the SA that helped you or the name of the Macy's that you purchased from because the SA at Macy's didnt wanna price match


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> Hi lucydee are you able to let me know the name of the SA that helped you or the name of the Macy's that you purchased from because the SA at Macy's didnt wanna price match




Sure, its Macys Brooklyn New York Kings Plaza Location.
they priced matched all day yesterday.


----------



## jmarie24

CoachGirl12 said:


> My gorgeous new Selma in Mandarin!


That is a beautiful color!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Sure, its Macys Brooklyn New York Kings Plaza Location.
> they priced matched all day yesterday.




Thank you I'm going to call them


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Sure, its Macys Brooklyn New York Kings Plaza Location.
> they priced matched all day yesterday.




No luck they all acted like I was crazy


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> No luck they all acted like I was crazy


I should have told you to ask to speak to a mk specialist, 
bec they have many sales girls who don't work for mk and know nothing.   When I call I always ask for a mk specialist and if by any chance aeisha or krystal is out to lunch then I call back.
When they had the one day sale two weeks ago, I called for a price on a bag and the sa didnt even know what I was talking about. So I asked her if she normally works for mk and knows their bags, she replied no I m just covering for one of the reg mk girls.  She then kept me on hold for 25 minutes!
I ended up calling back later that day and mk rep picked up phone and knew exactly what bag I was referring to and told me to come in for a price adjustment.
I love the reg mk reps at this store bec they know the product and always offer helpful info.
mk rep did tell me over the phone you must print out the price at the other store that is offering less and she will match price in store only bec she has to staple the ad to the receipt macys keeps so they can prove bag is lower price at other dept store.


----------



## lucydee

Also want to add if you called late at night, we are eastern time in new york the mk girl usually work till 6 p, m.
they close early on Sundays around 8, dont know what city your in but next time ask for Mk rep.


----------



## ubo22

Thanks for all the great information lucydee!  I live in NYC and will definitely head over to the Macy's Brooklyn location from now on when I want to get the price match + sale discount.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I should have told you to ask to speak to a mk specialist,
> 
> bec they have many sales girls who don't work for mk and know nothing.   When I call I always ask for a mk specialist and if by any chance aeisha or krystal is out to lunch then I call back.
> 
> When they had the one day sale two weeks ago, I called for a price on a bag and the sa didnt even know what I was talking about. So I asked her if she normally works for mk and knows their bags, she replied no I m just covering for one of the reg mk girls.  She then kept me on hold for 25 minutes!
> 
> I ended up calling back later that day and mk rep picked up phone and knew exactly what bag I was referring to and told me to come in for a price adjustment.
> 
> I love the reg mk reps at this store bec they know the product and always offer helpful info.
> 
> mk rep did tell me over the phone you must print out the price at the other store that is offering less and she will match price in store only bec she has to staple the ad to the receipt macys keeps so they can prove bag is lower price at other dept store.




So it can only be done in store though


----------



## lucydee

tdesigner.deals said:


> So it can only be done in store though



In store only!
Thats what they told me.  She needs to see the proof in front of her with the printout from the store that has the lower price, no ipad image I had to actually go to nordstroms website find the bag then print the page showing discount, put the page in my purse and head over to macys for the price match. 
Seems like a lot of work but hey I got a beautiful full price bag at an unbelievable price!


----------



## lucydee

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for all the great information lucydee!  I live in NYC and will definitely head over to the Macy's Brooklyn location from now on when I want to get the price match + sale discount.



Sure thing!
us girls have to help eachother out since we just cant have too many bags!


----------



## Stylishmom80

Hello all you Selma connoisseurs,


I desperately need your help! I found this amazing Michael Kors Selma bag in red at Net-a-Porter but it was already sold out. The SS14 version of the red Selma is Mandarin which I don't like so much. I would rather buy it in a rich red shade. Do they have the cinnabar Selma in the collection every fall? Should I wait for the fall collection to hit the stores or should I buy the bag on eBay? Another question is, how do I know if the bag is authentic or fake when I buy it from Ebay?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> In store only!
> 
> Thats what they told me.  She needs to see the proof in front of her with the printout from the store that has the lower price, no ipad image I had to actually go to nordstroms website find the bag then print the page showing discount, put the page in my purse and head over to macys for the price match.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work but hey I got a beautiful full price bag at an unbelievable price!




Thanks for the info hopefully soon my Macy's will honor it


----------



## VajstaGurly

Got my Navy Medium Selma Satchel with the Slim wallet both from Macys on the last day of the Buy More Save More Sale ... so happy ...


----------



## fergielicious

VajstaGurly said:


> Got my Navy Medium Selma Satchel with the Slim wallet both from Macys on the last day of the Buy More Save More Sale ... so happy ...



Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Very cute! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello!
I am new to this forum. I have been all over the place looking for my summer bag. I have a sapphire dressy (medium) that I am still on the fence about. Yesterday the sale girl at Nordstrom was kind enough to price match 20% off from Macys and I ordered a sapphire selma. While I adore the look of the Selma I am concerned it will be too big and heavy for me. I am 5'3 am 115 lbs. I don't carry a ton of stuff so know I wouldn't stuff the selma. I would like this to be an every day bag that I could carry wherever. What are some pros and cons to this bag? Is it too heavy to carry all the time? Also do you think it would look to large?  Btw, I am on the fence about the dressy because I don't love the flexibility of the saffiano. Thank you so much for  your help! I will post pics when I receive the selma!


----------



## Christa72720

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to this forum. I have been all over the place looking for my summer bag. I have a sapphire dressy (medium) that I am still on the fence about. Yesterday the sale girl at Nordstrom was kind enough to price match 20% off from Macys and I ordered a sapphire selma. While I adore the look of the Selma I am concerned it will be too big and heavy for me. I am 5'3 am 115 lbs. I don't carry a ton of stuff so know I wouldn't stuff the selma. I would like this to be an every day bag that I could carry wherever. What are some pros and cons to this bag? Is it too heavy to carry all the time? Also do you think it would look to large?  Btw, I am on the fence about the dressy because I don't love the flexibility of the saffiano. Thank you so much for  your help! I will post pics when I receive the selma!


I have all different types of bags, from slouchy to cross body. The Selma was my first structured bag. I love it. It is very easy to find stuff. I don't find it heavy at all. It is easy to carry in your arm and as a cross body. I like the saffiano because it is durable and I don't have to worry about scratches and getting it dirty. I have three now, I love it so much! Hope you love her too!


----------



## lucydee

VajstaGurly said:


> Got my Navy Medium Selma Satchel with the Slim wallet both from Macys on the last day of the Buy More Save More Sale ... so happy ...



She is beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## SelmaLove

fergielicious said:


> Gosh i'm so angry! Bought a pearl grey selma stud on Poshmark and just got it today. Seller claims that it is new never worn....what a joke! It has dents and a few small stains and the bag has an obvious "i've been worn" feel to it. Shame on the seller! Who does she think she's fooling?!  So ladies beware when purchasing on poshmark! Thanks for letting me vent!


That stinks...but it's still gorgeous!

Who was the seller?


----------



## ubo22

I agree with Christa72720.  I also have 3 Selmas and love them all!  My LV Brea GM in Vernis Amarante is another structured bag similar to the Selma and is much heavier than the Selma when full.  My Selmas are a bit smaller and lighter, but still hold just as much stuff as my LV.  I have been surprised to read so much commentary on the weight of the Selma because it is light compared to my LV.


----------



## fergielicious

SelmaLove said:


> That stinks...but it's still gorgeous!
> 
> Who was the seller?



I know right! I keep pulling the bag out hoping that its just me being picky. But nope....in the light it obviously looks used and thats not what i paid for.  Don't want to say who seller is because she might be in this forum. Still dealing with poshmark to get my refund. They are trying to persuade me to accept the bag. I'm standing my ground just based on principle! What a headache!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lucydee said:


> I have to tell you that I love both selma and dressy tote in Mandarin.
> But for me, the deal breaker is the weight of the selma. Although a stunning bag,
> I need to carry a light weight bags to work.
> I have used my two selmas in black, and gray to work and I find it difficult to manage
> and get my stuff out the bag at times.
> So I was looking for a more easy bag to carry that is light in weight but also functional for me for work and on the weekends when I am dressed casual.
> The Dressy Tote does everything for me. I seriously am thinking of getting another color but have to wait for the next sale in the department stores.
> I would love to score this dressy tote in dark khaki if they make it in the fall only bec I love the color dark khaki and I love how easy this bag is to open up and find your stuff in.  You can always order it and get the discounted price, but you have to go into the store.
> Good luck and let us know if you end up buying one.


Thanks for all the information on the bag, that helps out! Yeah I will definitely have to check them out next time I go into a Kors store!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> I know right! I keep pulling the bag out hoping that its just me being picky. But nope....in the light it obviously looks used and thats not what i paid for.  Don't want to say who seller is because she might be in this forum. Still dealing with poshmark to get my refund. They are trying to persuade me to accept the bag. I'm standing my ground just based on principle! What a headache!




Keep insisting because you paid relatively high for a Used bag. If only I knew you were looking for this bag I would've sold you mine


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Keep insisting because you paid relatively high for a Used bag. If only I knew you were looking for this bag I would've sold you mine



I actually saw yours first but it said SOLD so i started looking for one on ebay, poshmark, and threadflip.  I  almost bought your navy studded selma but i couldn't live with the small ink stain. I really appreciated your complete honesty.  Too bad this seller wasn't honest....we wouldn't be going through this right now!


----------



## fergielicious

Michaelkors.com has white selma grommet messenger on sale right now!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> I actually saw yours first but it said SOLD so i started looking for one on ebay, poshmark, and threadflip.  I  almost bought your navy studded selma but i couldn't live with the small ink stain. I really appreciated your complete honesty.  Too bad this seller wasn't honest....we wouldn't be going through this right now!




I understand. I know it's shameful when sellers aren't honest. I took out the ink stain and decided to keep since I returned the grommet navy selma


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies,

I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..

Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies,

I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..

Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fergielicious said:


> Michaelkors.com has white selma grommet messenger on sale right now!


LOVE! I wanted that one so bad, but then I tried it on in store and its a little shorter of a strap then I would like, but thats a gorgeous bag!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies,

I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..

Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies,

I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..

Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies, do you know if mk boutiques will ship a bag to you? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately Canadian mk boutiques might not be purchasing it this year the SA told me, I was going to have the bag shipped to a us address anyway but wasn't sure if they do this or not!
If so is there a charge? I always read everyone talking about macys and other stores doing this but I'm not sure if any of them have the colourblock selma and will only drive to Seattle as a worst case scenario I'm hoping somehow a boutique will be able to ship it!


----------



## amanda.panda

Hi ladies,

I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..

Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

omg sorry for posting the question so many times it kept telling me my post wasnt going through so i kept trying =\ and im not sure how to delete them.. sorry!


----------



## Selyn

amanda.panda said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had a question for you, does anyone know if a MK boutique will ship a bag to you? if so is there a charge? I really wanted the colourblock selma but unfortunately my SA told me Canadian MK boutiques might not be purchasing it this year  so my only options are ebay or purchasing from the states. I was planning to ship to a us address anyway but just wasnt sure, I read about everyone doing this at macys and other department stores but wasnt sure if they sold the colourblock selma..
> 
> Thank you!


Im not 100% sure but i know they dont do a charge send atleast here in vancouver. I tried that before and they said they dont do it. Its always best to cross the border and shop there coz they got more selection and better deals sometimes too. We canadians always need to pay more over these beautiful purses.


----------



## acm1134

Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395



She's gorgeous ...


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395




It's beautiful!! And perfect!!


----------



## jmarie24

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395


Perfect!


----------



## lucydee

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395



Selma grommet is my favorite.  When I couldnt find the dark khaki grommet MK sa offered this one in luggage but I didnt want to pay 320.00 so I passed.

If you got a nice deal that is wonderful! I would have snatched her up too!
Congrats shes gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  And I'm totally jealous......


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! I'm new in this forum. I need your suggestion. I bought selma satchel in navy color online from macys. I just got it today. I really love it, the only problem is the michael kors emblem on the bags are not perfect. the spacing between letters are not the same, and the "R" letter in "KORS" is slightly tilt. For me the bags look like a fake one, but macys only sell real bags right?!
 It's hard now to get selma in navy color, and I'm in a dilemma between return it to macys OR just keep it. Please help me any suggestion?


----------



## jojon21

^^It seems to be a common problem lately.  Macy's bags are authentic.  It doesn't look noticeable to me in your pictures, but if it will really bother you then you should try to return or exchange it.


----------



## VajstaGurly

jojon21 said:


> ^^it seems to be a common problem lately.  Macy's bags are authentic.  It doesn't look noticeable to me in your pictures, but if it will really bother you then you should try to return or exchange it.



+1


----------



## lee_dya

this is selma satchel with tilt "R". Should I return?


----------



## VajstaGurly

lee_dya said:


> this is selma satchel with tilt "R". Should I return?



If it bothers you you should return or exchange ... It would totally bother me ... I'm really picky ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

lee_dya said:


> this is selma satchel with tilt "R". Should I return?




I'd return it. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## jmarie24

Selma medium messenger in luggage or black? Please help, I can't decide!


----------



## amanda.panda

Selyn said:


> Im not 100% sure but i know they dont do a charge send atleast here in vancouver. I tried that before and they said they dont do it. Its always best to cross the border and shop there coz they got more selection and better deals sometimes too. We canadians always need to pay more over these beautiful purses.




So true we always end up paying more! I was hoping to call an American location and have them send it to point Roberts, it's a small border town outside of tswassen and hoping to pick it up there since it's technically an American address.. I'll call them soon and find out, thanks for your help!


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395


She's pretty!


----------



## acm1134

Thank you everyone ! I feel weird having two luggage Selma's lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

jmarie24 said:


> Selma medium messenger in luggage or black? Please help, I can't decide!


Luggage hands down!


----------



## toratora

I recently took advantage of the Macy's 25% off when you buy 2 or more sale and got myself a Selma and Hamilton but now going through these posts I'm having buyer's remorse, guys. 

I thought I had found a great deal and then to read some of you got your babies for under $200? Whatttt!!! 

Now I feel guilty, makes me want to return them and continue to look out for better deals.


----------



## ubo22

toratora said:


> I recently took advantage of the Macy's 25% off when you buy 2 or more sale and got myself a Selma and Hamilton but now going through these posts I'm having buyer's remorse, guys.
> 
> I thought I had found a great deal and then to read some of you got your babies for under $200? Whatttt!!!
> 
> Now I feel guilty, makes me want to return them and continue to look out for better deals.


25% off is a good deal!  I also can't believe some of the deals I've read about through these posts, but it definitely depends on where you live, tax rates, the SA, etc. what kind of deals you can get.  Even if you call a SA at a store location out-of-state to take advantage of a deal, they may not honor the deal over the phone.  I say keep your purchases AND look for better deals.  If you find a better deal, you can make a return.  But you may never find the same style/color you currently have at 25% off again if you return them.


----------



## Stylishmom80

Where could I find a Red Selma from the FW13 collection? XXXXX?  do you know if any stores have it still in stock?


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> 25% off is a good deal!  I also can't believe some of the deals I've read about through these posts, but it definitely depends on where you live, tax rates, the SA, etc. what kind of deals you can get.  Even if you call a SA at a store location out-of-state to take advantage of a deal, they may not honor the deal over the phone.  I say keep your purchases AND look for better deals.  If you find a better deal, you can make a return.  But you may never find the same style/color you currently have at 25% off again if you return them.




Best advice ever! In the grand scheme of things, $50 to $100 means nothing especially if you're spending your precious time on this earth scouring for the best deal. 

If you love the handbags, then it's a good purchase!


----------



## SelmaLove

If anyone has a coffee studded Selma they are willing to part with, let me know.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Best advice ever! In the grand scheme of things, $50 to $100 means nothing especially if you're spending your precious time on this earth scouring for the best deal.
> 
> If you love the handbags, then it's a good purchase!


 
+1

Enjoy your bags and don't focus on who paid what.  That will just make you crazy.  Life's too short for that.


----------



## toratora

The Selma came to me with no wrapping and alone in a box, I'm sure it's a returned item. I decided that it was all right, as long as it doesn't have scratch or stain, I don't want to go through the hassle of exchanging products. Today, I caught a glimpse of it sideway and noticed it has a long  thin budge next to the logo that you wouldn't be able to tell if looking straight. But sideways, it's obvious. I have to take that back. 


You guys made great point. Thanks for your 'encouragement' haha 10Q, 10Q.


----------



## Presents4me




----------



## Presents4me

Michaels Kors in large python in sand. I love it!


----------



## Presents4me

I love my MK large selma in Python sand!


----------



## acm1134

Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2556959




So beautiful ! I am in love with this bag !!


----------



## mcbeal

*sings* Isn't she lovely...?

I'm in the club!


----------



## VajstaGurly

mcbeal said:


> *sings* Isn't she lovely...?
> 
> I'm in the club!



Yes she is very lovely ...


----------



## houstonm2198

mcbeal said:


> *sings* Isn't she lovely...?
> 
> I'm in the club!


She's pretty!


----------



## Presents4me

acm1134 said:


> So beautiful ! I am in love with this bag !!




Thank you! I have officially joined the Selma Club


----------



## ForeverB

Hello to all you selma owners! I'm proud to say I'm apart of the club now(: I recently bought in color luggage from Dillard's I asked for a new one all wrapped up which I did receive, but I have a question to anyone who has experienced this once I took off all the wrapping I noticed a minor rugged scratch on the lettering "E" and faint thin scratches on the hardware attached to the handles. I just wanted to know if this is just a common thing with all purse even though they were wrapped & never used? Did any of you notice minor scuffs when your received your new selma? Should I return or just keep since it may happen again?


----------



## lucydee

ForeverB said:


> Hello to all you selma owners! I'm proud to say I'm apart of the club now(: I recently bought in color luggage from Dillard's I asked for a new one all wrapped up which I did receive, but I have a question to anyone who has experienced this once I took off all the wrapping I noticed a minor rugged scratch on the lettering "E" and faint thin scratches on the hardware attached to the handles. I just wanted to know if this is just a common thing with all purse even though they were wrapped & never used? Did any of you notice minor scuffs when your received your new selma? Should I return or just keep since it may happen again?




The Selma should be brand new with no marks on it.  Both my selmas, I have black and pearl grey came wrapped up and no scratches or marks on the hw or bag.
I have a question for you; How long ago did you buy the luggage Selma from Dillards?
I am thinking maybe it was a return.  Can you take it back and ask for another one?


----------



## ForeverB

lucydee said:


> The Selma should be brand new with no marks on it.  Both my selmas, I have black and pearl grey came wrapped up and no scratches or marks on the hw or bag.
> I have a question for you; How long ago did you buy the luggage Selma from Dillards?
> I am thinking maybe it was a return.  Can you take it back and ask for another one?




I just purchased it 2 days ago & unwrapped it today. Is it possible for it to even be a return? Because it was wrapped up pretty good


----------



## voon

just a quick question, the one you are carrying is the large size?


----------



## ForeverB

voon said:


> just a quick question, the one you are carrying is the large size?




If your asking me, yes it's the large size


----------



## voon

ForeverB said:


> If your asking me, yes it's the large size



oops...my apology....i'm asking for the first post of this thread.

as i'm afraid the large size too big for me

appreciate if anyone can post picture with how they carry the bag


----------



## ForeverB

lucydee said:


> The Selma should be brand new with no marks on it.  Both my selmas, I have black and pearl grey came wrapped up and no scratches or marks on the hw or bag.
> I have a question for you; How long ago did you buy the luggage Selma from Dillards?
> I am thinking maybe it was a return.  Can you take it back and ask for another one?




I just went to the store & returned it. They looked at me crazy but they let me anyways lol it's just little marks like that drive me crazy! Now I'm satisfied(:


----------



## ForeverB

Exchanged it*


----------



## BigOnBags

I'm new to the Selma Club after being a Coach fan for years. I bought mine (Large in Navy) at a MK store and had to exchange it too. There were a few marks on the bag - splashes of the brown 'glue' used to seal the edges of the saffiano leather and a slight ding at the top by the handles.... it was a mess. The store mgr was shocked by the condition it was in. I hadn't really look at it closely in the store assuming it would be fine given the price pt. The replacement is perfect....so loving it!


----------



## VajstaGurly

BigOnBags said:


> I'm new to the Selma Club after being a Coach fan for years. I bought mine (Large in Navy) at a MK store and had to exchange it too. There were a few marks on the bag - splashes of the brown 'glue' used to seal the edges of the saffiano leather and a slight ding at the top by the handles.... it was a mess. The store mgr was shocked by the condition it was in. I hadn't really look at it closely in the store assuming it would be fine given the price pt. The replacement is perfect....so loving it!



Congrats ...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> Even though I already have the plain luggage selma, I couldn't resist the amazing price I got this beaut for &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555395


 
I love this color with gold hw! Enjoy


----------



## Olga_

Hello, everyone! My name is Olga, and I'm a shopaholic. This is my first post here, I hope I'll do it alright and become a member of Selma club 
Selma is not my first MK bag. My first MK bag was a present, iPhone crossbody case, but I didn't have the chance to use it. Selma is another story. I read every page of this forum, thank you all for contributing, it helped me a lot. I couldn't decide between black and luggage, and thanks to all your photos and mod pics I chose luggage  I bought it on Shopbop at full price. I think it came from the warehouse. 
It was all packed as if no one ever opened it, every zipper and handle wrapped. It took me about 20 minutes to unpack the baby!
On the last picture I tried to show her true color


----------



## AuntJulie

Olga_ said:


> Hello, everyone! My name is Olga, and I'm a shopaholic. This is my first post here, I hope I'll do it alright and become a member of Selma club
> Selma is not my first MK bag. My first MK bag was a present, iPhone crossbody case, but I didn't have the chance to use it. Selma is another story. I read every page of this forum, thank you all for contributing, it helped me a lot. I couldn't decide between black and luggage, and thanks to all your photos and mod pics I chose luggage  I bought it on Shopbop at full price. I think it came from the warehouse.
> It was all packed as if no one ever opened it, every zipper and handle wrapped. It took me about 20 minutes to unpack the baby!
> On the last picture I tried to show her true color



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Welcome, Olga! I have the same Selma in luggage, so we're bag twins! It's beautiful, enjoy it. I think you will find that it compliments every outfit beautifully. You made a great choice!


----------



## ubo22

Great choice!  We're also bag twins!  I bought the large Selma satchel in luggage as my first MK bag.  I love it and so will you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Olga_ said:


> Hello, everyone! My name is Olga, and I'm a shopaholic. This is my first post here, I hope I'll do it alright and become a member of Selma club
> Selma is not my first MK bag. My first MK bag was a present, iPhone crossbody case, but I didn't have the chance to use it. Selma is another story. I read every page of this forum, thank you all for contributing, it helped me a lot. I couldn't decide between black and luggage, and thanks to all your photos and mod pics I chose luggage  I bought it on Shopbop at full price. I think it came from the warehouse.
> It was all packed as if no one ever opened it, every zipper and handle wrapped. It took me about 20 minutes to unpack the baby!
> On the last picture I tried to show her true color



It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Olga_

AuntJulie said:


> So pretty!  Congrats!





tauketula said:


> It's beautiful!!!!


Yes, it is  thanks!



accessorygirl2 said:


> Welcome, Olga! I have the same Selma in luggage, so we're bag twins! It's beautiful, enjoy it. I think you will find that it compliments every outfit beautifully. You made a great choice!


Yay, it seems we have company (below)  I also agree that luggage is truly versatile color, easy to combine with black or any other color 



ubo22 said:


> Great choice!  We're also bag twins!  I bought the large Selma satchel in luggage as my first MK bag.  I love it and so will you!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I was so excited to find a black medium selma at my MK! I really thought they only had Navy, Palm and Optic.


----------



## voon

mcbeal said:


> *sings* Isn't she lovely...?
> 
> I'm in the club!



is this large size ?


----------



## keptwife

Olga_ said:


> Hello, everyone! My name is Olga, and I'm a shopaholic. This is my first post here, I hope I'll do it alright and become a member of Selma club
> Selma is not my first MK bag. My first MK bag was a present, iPhone crossbody case, but I didn't have the chance to use it. Selma is another story. I read every page of this forum, thank you all for contributing, it helped me a lot. I couldn't decide between black and luggage, and thanks to all your photos and mod pics I chose luggage  I bought it on Shopbop at full price. I think it came from the warehouse.
> It was all packed as if no one ever opened it, every zipper and handle wrapped. It took me about 20 minutes to unpack the baby!
> On the last picture I tried to show her true color




Welcome! Luggage is such a classic color. Selmas are addictive. You'll have at least two more by the end of the year!


----------



## mcbeal

voon said:


> is this large size ?


Yes it's the large.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I would love to get a red Grommet Large Selma, but have not seen one in IRL yet.  Does anyone have it and could post a pic in natural light?  TIA


----------



## llpalmtree

twochubbycheeks said:


> I would love to get a red Grommet Large Selma, but have not seen one in IRL yet.  Does anyone have it and could post a pic in natural light?  TIA


There is on on page 71 in the thread, what mk bag are you carrying today.


----------



## fergielicious

Omg!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Omg!




Omg? What lol


----------



## fergielicious

Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!

Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!




Yay!  Congrats!  I love a great deal!


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!


OMG is right!  Great deal!  Love that color.  I have it without the studs.  Enjoy!  And Happy Birthday!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!



Awesome find so meant to be  ... congrats


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Omg? What lol



Haha! Sorry i was about to post but got interrupted and hit the send by accident. How do u delete posts on PF? I can't seem to figure that out....


----------



## acm1134

fergielicious said:


> Haha! Sorry i was about to post but got interrupted and hit the send by accident. How do u delete posts on PF? I can't seem to figure that out....




I don't think you can. I have never been able to figure that out either lol


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!




Lucky lucky!!! Congrats


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Haha! Sorry i was about to post but got interrupted and hit the send by accident. How do u delete posts on PF? I can't seem to figure that out....




You can't .. But that's deal is an "omg"!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself. Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition! For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!


 
Excellent score!  Congrats!  That's a beautiful bag!  

(Can't wait to see what bag #2 will be, lol.)


----------



## Purse__addict

Does anyone find their handles make a squeaking noise? It is so annoying! Was wondering if anyone had any tips to remedy it! Thanks


----------



## SelmaLove

Has anyone ever ordered from Macy's and end up with it being on backordered status? This is the first time I've had an item that allowed me to order it, only to be placed on backorder. The estimated ship day is Thursday, so that doesn't seem terrible...but the backordered status has me worried.


----------



## lucydee

Back in the Club with Coffee Grommet Selma and MK Studded Wallet.

Found yesterday afternoon at Lord & Taylor sitting in clearance. Selma was 159.00 and MK Studded Wallet was 79.00
I think they look very nice together


----------



## janiesea3

lucydee said:


> Back in the Club with Coffee Grommet Selma and MK Studded Wallet.
> 
> Found yesterday afternoon at Lord & Taylor sitting in clearance. Selma was 159.00 and MK Studded Wallet was 79.00
> I think they look very nice together



Whoa!!


----------



## janiesea3

fergielicious said:


> Omg! Went to Macys with hubby to pick out a birthday present for myself.  Y'all won't believe what I found!
> 
> Malachite Large Selma Stud! On clearance and was probably a return but was in immaculate perfect condition!  For the price i paid, i can get 2 handbags for my birthday!



Way to go! Wow!


----------



## Anjool

Black or Navy.... Hardest time deciding!!!!!!!!!!!! I love both equally.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Anjool said:


> Black or Navy.... Hardest time deciding!!!!!!!!!!!! I love both equally.



I have both colors and I love them both equally but I seem to used the black one more then the navy I just think that the black one goes with everything ... sorry no help ...


----------



## Anjool

VajstaGurly said:


> I have both colors and I love them both equally but I seem to used the black one more then the navy I just think that the black one goes with everything ... sorry no help ...


thank you for the response! I just went with my heart and got the navy! I may purchase the black next to wear with my black outfits.. but the navy is wow.... had my heart first time i saw it  hehe so excited to receive her!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Anjool said:


> thank you for the response! I just went with my heart and got the navy! I may purchase the black next to wear with my black outfits.. but the navy is wow.... had my heart first time i saw it  hehe so excited to receive her!



Well congrats and you made a fast decision lol ...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Navy!! Both are beautiful but you can always get a black bag. IMO navy can be dressed up or down and matches anything! 




Anjool said:


> Black or Navy.... Hardest time deciding!!!!!!!!!!!! I love both equally.


----------



## AirJewels

I bought a black and white color block Selma today!  I haven't decided if I am going to keep it but the more I look at it the more obsessed with it I am!  It was never on my radar until someone on this forum posted a pic and I haven't stopped thinking about it since!


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> I bought a black and white color block Selma today!  I haven't decided if I am going to keep it but the more I look at it the more obsessed with it I am!  It was never on my radar until someone on this forum posted a pic and I haven't stopped thinking about it since!
> 
> View attachment 2562895




It's gorgeous! It's the only bag I've paid retail


----------



## AirJewels

designer.deals said:


> It's gorgeous! It's the only bag I've paid retail




I am also one who hates to pay retail!  I also feel like I read somewhere that the colorblock Selma's tend to sell out.


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> I am also one who hates to pay retail!  I also feel like I read somewhere that the colorblock Selma's tend to sell out.




They do!! I had the blue /black selma and idk why I returned it ! And I had returned this one too when it first came out because I couldn't do the silver hardware. But now that they got the gold hardware I had to get it


----------



## Anjool

Love the colour block


----------



## Anjool

designer.deals said:


> It's gorgeous! It's the only bag I've paid retail



Blk/wht colour block is gorgeous! I thought these were all gone!


----------



## Anjool

AirJewels said:


> I bought a black and white color block Selma today!  I haven't decided if I am going to keep it but the more I look at it the more obsessed with it I am!  It was never on my radar until someone on this forum posted a pic and I haven't stopped thinking about it since!
> 
> View attachment 2562895



Keep! I thought these were all gone! Can I ask where you got it darl?


----------



## AirJewels

Anjool said:


> Keep! I thought these were all gone! Can I ask where you got it darl?




I thought they were all gone too!  That's why I decided to splurge when I saw it.  I got it at the MK boutique on 5th Ave. in NYC.


----------



## ubo22

AirJewels said:


> I thought they were all gone too!  That's why I decided to splurge when I saw it.  I got it at the MK boutique on 5th Ave. in NYC.


LOL.  I saw the exact same one a few weeks ago at the MK boutique on 5th Ave. in NYC when MK was having a sale.  Great buy!  I looked and looked and looked at this one, but decided against getting a color block version of the Selma.  However, it really is beautiful in person.  Congrats.  And no, this one was not on sale.  That was another reason I passed.


----------



## AirJewels

ubo22 said:


> LOL.  I saw the exact same one a few weeks ago at the MK boutique on 5th Ave. in NYC when MK was having a sale.  Great buy!  I looked and looked and looked at this one, but decided against getting a color block version of the Selma.  However, it really is beautiful in person.  Congrats.  And no, this one was not on sale.  That was another reason I passed.




LOL.  I work nearby so I'm literally in that store every other day to see if anything new has gone on sale.  That store gets a lot of traffic so things tend to sell out and I don't want to miss out on anything good!


----------



## ubo22

AirJewels said:


> LOL.  I work nearby so I'm literally in that store every other day to see if anything new has gone on sale.  That store gets a lot of traffic so things tend to sell out and I don't want to miss out on anything good!


Yeah.  It was a madhouse when I went.  But that location has a large selection, so it's a great place to check for sale items.  You're lucky you are close by and can continually stalk the place.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Hi ladies I need help please... Did the Selma come in violet? Not iris but the lighter version. If so, do u know where I can find one? Please help... I'm craving for a violet Selma  !!!!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Hi ladies I need help please... Did the Selma come in violet? Not iris but the lighter version. If so, do u know where I can find one? Please help... I'm craving for a violet Selma  !!!!



Macy's has or had
The grommet one on sale


----------



## tnsweetness

loveatfirstshop said:


> Hi ladies I need help please... Did the Selma come in violet? Not iris but the lighter version. If so, do u know where I can find one? Please help... I'm craving for a violet Selma  !!!!




This is the Violet Grommet Selma I got at Macys in February.


----------



## houstonm2198

tnsweetness said:


> This is the Violet Grommet Selma I got at Macys in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564010


Twins. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Nightbaby

Hello is it true red selma is very hard to find? I already bought mine but my friends like craving for that selma and selma grommet in red. Do you know where i can find it?


----------



## llpalmtree

Purse__addict said:


> Does anyone find their handles make a squeaking noise? It is so annoying! Was wondering if anyone had any tips to remedy it! Thanks


If you put some baby powder on a toothpick and squeeze it between the hardware and the leather the squeaking should stop. Worked like a charm for me on my large Selma.


----------



## acm1134

Nightbaby said:


> Hello is it true red selma is very hard to find? I already bought mine but my friends like craving for that selma and selma grommet in red. Do you know where i can find it?




I don't think anyone carries the red anymore, I bought mine on sale at l&t and haven't seen the color since. I would suggest trying eBay !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nightbaby said:


> Hello is it true red selma is very hard to find? I already bought mine but my friends like craving for that selma and selma grommet in red. Do you know where i can find it?


 
I found mine on Bonanza.  The last time I looked there was one or two listed on there.


----------



## jojon21

SelmaLove said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Macy's and end up with it being on backordered status? This is the first time I've had an item that allowed me to order it, only to be placed on backorder. The estimated ship day is Thursday, so that doesn't seem terrible...but the backordered status has me worried.



Yes, I ordered an MK wallet today and when I got to the last step of check-out it showed Backorder.  I went ahead and placed the order anyways.  On my email confirmation it shows a ship date of 4/28 - so I'll try to wait patiently!


----------



## ForeverB

My selma I recently purchased in luggage &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## VajstaGurly

ForeverB said:


> My selma I recently purchased in luggage &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565191



Congrats it's beautiful ...


----------



## Cytheria

loveatfirstshop said:


> Hi ladies I need help please... Did the Selma come in violet? Not iris but the lighter version. If so, do u know where I can find one? Please help... I'm craving for a violet Selma  !!!!


Hi, I see that they have the violet selma at this site? But I've never ordered from them before so not really sure if they are a good place to order from? http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...aylor/handbags/selma-saffiano-leather-satchel


----------



## houstonm2198

ForeverB said:


> My selma I recently purchased in luggage &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565191


Pretty!


----------



## SelmaLove

jojon21 said:


> Yes, I ordered an MK wallet today and when I got to the last step of check-out it showed Backorder.  I went ahead and placed the order anyways.  On my email confirmation it shows a ship date of 4/28 - so I'll try to wait patiently!


My order was canceled. 

I have been searching for either the plain coffee selma or the coffee with studs. I should have known they were just toying with me when the plain one popped back into stock briefly. The search continues...


----------



## francinederby

I'm thinking of joining the Selma club but there's something I need to know!

Will it comfortably fit a 13 inch MacBook Air and be able to zip up? I've been carrying MK's MacBook Jet Set Travel Tote for over a year and I love it, but I've had my eyes on the Selma for some time now. I carry my laptop with me everywhere so any bag I carry needs to accommodate it.

Can anyone tell me from personal experience if my MacBook Air will fit? If you could include pictures I would be so, so grateful! 

Thank you


----------



## Patlynn42

francinederby said:


> I'm thinking of joining the Selma club but there's something I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Will it comfortably fit a 13 inch MacBook Air and be able to zip up? I've been carrying MK's MacBook Jet Set Travel Tote for over a year and I love it, but I've had my eyes on the Selma for some time now. I carry my laptop with me everywhere so any bag I carry needs to accommodate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me from personal experience if my MacBook Air will fit? If you could include pictures I would be so, so grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Is the MacBook Air bigger than an iPad? My iPad fits and can zip up, if it's bigger than that I'm thinking you may want to go with something else.  I have the large Selma.


----------



## amanda.panda

Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!


----------



## amanda.panda

francinederby said:


> I'm thinking of joining the Selma club but there's something I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Will it comfortably fit a 13 inch MacBook Air and be able to zip up? I've been carrying MK's MacBook Jet Set Travel Tote for over a year and I love it, but I've had my eyes on the Selma for some time now. I carry my laptop with me everywhere so any bag I carry needs to accommodate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me from personal experience if my MacBook Air will fit? If you could include pictures I would be so, so grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




I have large Selma's and a MacBook Pro 13" I believe diameter wise it will be fine cause your air is slightly thinner than the pro but my pro fits in the bag the only concern is that if you put the macbook in your bag you wot be able to zip it up as the length exceeds the zipper line a little bit like it's not as tall as the whole bag itself but just because the zipper is a little lower than the bags height if you put your macbook in it won't be able to zip! Hope that helped!


----------



## daintdoll

amanda.panda said:


> Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!
> 
> View attachment 2566274




I just got this one, too....yesterday for my b'day! I rained and stained it no problem


----------



## AirJewels

amanda.panda said:


> Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!
> 
> View attachment 2566274




I recently got this one too!  Haven't rained and stained her yet but I definitely plan on it!


----------



## AuntJulie

amanda.panda said:


> Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!
> 
> View attachment 2566274



It's beautiful!


----------



## CoachGirl12

amanda.panda said:


> Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!
> 
> View attachment 2566274


Where are you girls finding this selma?! Do all the black/white selma's have gold or silver hardware? or did they make some w/gold and some w/silver?


----------



## keptwife

amanda.panda said:


> Newest addition &#128525; and also question for any of you who have white Selma's, did you use the rain and stain repellent on them? I used it on my black and mandarin but am scared to use it on this one!
> 
> View attachment 2566274




I used the rain and stain repellent on mine, but I don't know if it helped. I had a few stains on it last week so I used some leftover Coach leather cleaner I had handy and a damp white rag to remove them. They came completely off. I think you can probably do without the repellent because the saffiano is so easy to clean.


----------



## keptwife

CoachGirl12 said:


> Where are you girls finding this selma?! Do all the black/white selma's have gold or silver hardware? or did they make some w/gold and some w/silver?




I think the black/white ones from last year had the silver hardware, and the ones reintroduced this year have the gold hardware.


----------



## daintdoll

CoachGirl12 said:


> Where are you girls finding this selma?! Do all the black/white selma's have gold or silver hardware? or did they make some w/gold and some w/silver?



It comes w/ gold but in a past season it came with silver. To my knowledge, this is only carried at the MK boutiques. Mine was purchased in Tampa...they still had some as of Sunday. I made DH go there like a month ago to get it for my birthday yesterday b/c I was not going to miss it!!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

daintdoll said:


> It comes w/ gold but in a past season it came with silver. To my knowledge, this is only carried at the MK boutiques. Mine was purchased in Tampa...they still had some as of Sunday. I made DH go there like a month ago to get it for my birthday yesterday b/c I was not going to miss it!!!!!!



You got yourself a good man!


----------



## CoachGirl12

keptwife said:


> I think the black/white ones from last year had the silver hardware, and the ones reintroduced this year have the gold hardware.


Thanks! I just called my local MK store and she didn't know, LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

daintdoll said:


> It comes w/ gold but in a past season it came with silver. To my knowledge, this is only carried at the MK boutiques. Mine was purchased in Tampa...they still had some as of Sunday. I made DH go there like a month ago to get it for my birthday yesterday b/c I was not going to miss it!!!!!!


How nice of your husband!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

tnsweetness said:


> This is the Violet Grommet Selma I got at Macys in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564010


Beautiful bag! While in Vegas last week me n my ever-so-supportive dh went to Macy's, Dillard's, Nordstrom and Neiman trying to look for a Selma in violet but couldn't find one. I did see an e/w and n/s Hamilton but it's not exactly what I'm looking for. I regretted not getting that e/w violet Hamilton but because I really want a Selma I had to pass on that bag. Did the violet Selma come in plain without the grommets?


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Beautiful bag! While in Vegas last week me n my ever-so-supportive dh went to Macy's, Dillard's, Nordstrom and Neiman trying to look for a Selma in violet but couldn't find one. I did see an e/w and n/s Hamilton but it's not exactly what I'm looking for. I regretted not getting that e/w violet Hamilton but because I really want a Selma I had to pass on that bag. Did the violet Selma come in plain without the grommets?




Lord and Taylor has it plain


----------



## loveatfirstshop

As soon as I read your reply I checked their website. A glimmer of hope it says they ship to Canada, found the bag, chose the colour but instead of an 'add to bag button' I get a message saying, "At this time, this item cannot be shipped outside of the U.S." Boooooo!!!!! Excuse me while I cry myself to sleep  or maybe pack my bags and move to the US?


----------



## loveatfirstshop

designer.deals said:


> Lord and Taylor has it plain


Thanks for the tip


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Cytheria said:


> Hi, I see that they have the violet selma at this site? But I've never ordered from them before so not really sure if they are a good place to order from? http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...aylor/handbags/selma-saffiano-leather-satchel



Thanks for the tip but unfortunately they don't ship the Selma to canada


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> As soon as I read your reply I checked their website. A glimmer of hope it says they ship to Canada, found the bag, chose the colour but instead of an 'add to bag button' I get a message saying, "At this time, this item cannot be shipped outside of the U.S." Boooooo!!!!! Excuse me while I cry myself to sleep  or maybe pack my bags and move to the US?




Oh no


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Oh well... I guess I have to search for it here... What season is it from? Hopefully we get a few of those colour in the Canadian market. MK boutiques here are not that great - apparently their buyers didn't even get the cadet when it came but holt renfrew carried it. So I will go tomorrow to check. * keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> Oh well... I guess I have to search for it here... What season is it from? Hopefully we get a few of those colour in the Canadian market. MK boutiques here are not that great - apparently their buyers didn't even get the cadet when it came but holt renfrew carried it. So I will go tomorrow to check. * keeping my fingers crossed*




I believe spring because it first appeared this year.


----------



## amanda.panda

daintdoll said:


> I just got this one, too....yesterday for my b'day! I rained and stained it no problem






AirJewels said:


> I recently got this one too!  Haven't rained and stained her yet but I definitely plan on it!







AuntJulie said:


> It's beautiful!







CoachGirl12 said:


> Where are you girls finding this selma?! Do all the black/white selma's have gold or silver hardware? or did they make some w/gold and some w/silver?







keptwife said:


> I used the rain and stain repellent on mine, but I don't know if it helped. I had a few stains on it last week so I used some leftover Coach leather cleaner I had handy and a damp white rag to remove them. They came completely off. I think you can probably do without the repellent because the saffiano is so easy to clean.




Thank you ladies! I will most likely rain and stain it over the weekend because I'm so paranoid ahah, took it out today but it was raining here in Vancouver and I was so scared! 

Glad to know that the stains came off easily though!

And yes gold hardware is from this season but I had to purchase it from a us location as Canadian boutiques did not buy the colour block style this year :/


----------



## amanda.panda

loveatfirstshop said:


> Oh well... I guess I have to search for it here... What season is it from? Hopefully we get a few of those colour in the Canadian market. MK boutiques here are not that great - apparently their buyers didn't even get the cadet when it came but holt renfrew carried it. So I will go tomorrow to check. * keeping my fingers crossed*




Are you by any chance located close to the us border? Not sure where in canada you're located but in Vancouver there are tons of parcel receiving places in several border towns that charge a small fee to receive your packages and that way you can send them to a us address, I do it all the time!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

amanda.panda said:


> Are you by any chance located close to the us border? Not sure where in canada you're located but in Vancouver there are tons of parcel receiving places in several border towns that charge a small fee to receive your packages and that way you can send them to a us address, I do it all the time!




I live in Calgary, not that close to the US border. Guess we'll just have another family trip hahahaha...


----------



## loveatfirstshop

So today I head downtown to holt renfrew (they had the summer blue, mandarin, black n navy) to see if they have any violet Selma - but they didn't. Since I'm already at the mall already I had to check out MK boutique and instead of the violet thus came home with me...


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Ooooops... Forgot to attach pic.. Here it is...







Can u ladies see the slight dents?


----------



## VajstaGurly

loveatfirstshop said:


> Ooooops... Forgot to attach pic.. Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 2567417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567418
> 
> 
> Can u ladies see the slight dents?



Yes I can absolutely see the dents


----------



## daintdoll

He's the BEST....puts up with/enables my MK obsession all the way


----------



## francinederby

Patlynn42 said:


> Is the MacBook Air bigger than an iPad? My iPad fits and can zip up, if it's bigger than that I'm thinking you may want to go with something else.  I have the large Selma.


Thanks for the tip! Yes, my Macbook is significantly larger than an iPad so it doesn't sound like it will fit


----------



## francinederby

amanda.panda said:


> I have large Selma's and a MacBook Pro 13" I believe diameter wise it will be fine cause your air is slightly thinner than the pro but my pro fits in the bag the only concern is that if you put the macbook in your bag you wot be able to zip it up as the length exceeds the zipper line a little bit like it's not as tall as the whole bag itself but just because the zipper is a little lower than the bags height if you put your macbook in it won't be able to zip! Hope that helped!


That definitely helped. Thanks so much  Would it be too much trouble to post a picture of your MacBook in the bag?


----------



## zanderinc

I love the Selma and am trying to decide which one to get. I lost 6 MK bags during Superstorm Sandy So this is my question: What's the difference between the $398 and $428 styles? Pros and cons? Thanks!!


----------



## amanda.panda

francinederby said:


> That definitely helped. Thanks so much  Would it be too much trouble to post a picture of your MacBook in the bag?




No problem!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have the grommet selma in fuchsia ?


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone have the grommet selma in fuchsia ?




I do!


----------



## tnsweetness

Sorry...


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> I do!


Im drooling over that color, what would you wear it with ?


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> Sorry...
> View attachment 2568660


lol I have the fuchsia but haven't used her yet, debating returning for something else. I am afraid its too bright ! How are you liking her ?


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> Im drooling over that color, what would you wear it with ?




I have had it since February but have not yet used it.


----------



## acm1134

tnsweetness said:


> I have had it since February but have not yet used it.




What's holding you back ?


----------



## tnsweetness

acm1134 said:


> What's holding you back ?



The only reason I have yet to use it is because I bought 4 Selma's in one week (Pearl Gray, Palm, Violet and Fucshia) and a Summer Blue Hamilton.  I already had 4 other Hamiltons and 10 other MK bags (one being the Fucshia Travel Tote and wallet which I have used once.
AND....I have 60 Coach bags, 6 of which still have the tags on!
Needless to say, I have a Selma and a Hamilton coming next week....


----------



## fergielicious

Found a malachite continental zip wallet to go with my malachite selma stud at Macy's today for $54!!!!


----------



## Patlynn42

Oh wow, I never saw these on Macy's website before but they have patent leather Selmas listed now, the Scarlet color looks absolutely beautiful.  I'm on a ban though, so none for me.


----------



## minami

My first Selma in summer blue


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hey ladies. Do you guys know how to fix the wavy dents on top of the bag? I know you can barely see it when the bag is worn but its driving me crazy!


----------



## lucydee

minami said:


> View attachment 2569189
> 
> 
> My first Selma in summer blue


 
Gorgeous Color Selma!
Congrats!


----------



## kingofebay

minami said:


> View attachment 2569189
> 
> 
> My first Selma in summer blue



Love the summer blue by far the best color...
How do you ladies feel about these bulging pocket things on the sides?  Compared to the sutton They look a little strange to me.


----------



## minami

Thanks ladies! Xoxo

I like the shape actually...think it will grow on u lol


----------



## loveatfirstshop

VajstaGurly said:


> Yes I can absolutely see the dents


Oh no! Has anybody tried getting dents off saffiano leather? Suggestions please?


----------



## Patlynn42

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2569274
> View attachment 2569275
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Do you guys know how to fix the wavy dents on top of the bag? I know you can barely see it when the bag is worn but its driving me crazy!




I think it's unavoidable because the short straps press in when we carry them that way.  That's the one thing I don't like about saffiano leather when it dents, it's there for life, unless someone else  has a solution!


----------



## Nikki2014

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2569274
> View attachment 2569275
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Do you guys know how to fix the wavy dents on top of the bag? I know you can barely see it when the bag is worn but its driving me crazy!



I have the same going on with my navy one and it is also driving me crazy


----------



## AuntJulie

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2569274
> View attachment 2569275
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Do you guys know how to fix the wavy dents on top of the bag? I know you can barely see it when the bag is worn but its driving me crazy!



My pearl gray one is way worse. Makes me sad.


----------



## Vicmarie

Help !!!!! I've only had my grommet Selma messenger for a few weeks ( I'd say 3 , got it at macys for the 25% pre sale ) and I just noticed this today on this little loop thing where you tuck in the strap . It's only hanging on by these threads here. I'm pretty sure my receipt is long gone in a dumpster somewhere  is there anything I can do ???? I'm so upset :/


----------



## Anjool

loveatfirstshop said:


> Ooooops... Forgot to attach pic.. Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 2567417
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567418
> 
> 
> Can u ladies see the slight dents?


Gorgeous, I wouldn't have noticed them if you didn't mention it. looks like it's only slightly in some light, not deep.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Patlynn42 said:


> I think it's unavoidable because the short straps press in when we carry them that way.  That's the one thing I don't like about saffiano leather when it dents, it's there for life, unless someone else  has a solution!


The dents really upset me. Puts me off really!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

AuntJulie said:


> My pearl gray one is way worse. Makes me sad.


It makes me sad too. Does this happen to all the Selmas? I wonder how do we avoid this from happening


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Nikki2014 said:


> I have the same going on with my navy one and it is also driving me crazy


I wonder how do we avoid this from happening


----------



## Olga_

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2569274
> View attachment 2569275
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Do you guys know how to fix the wavy dents on top of the bag? I know you can barely see it when the bag is worn but its driving me crazy!



I have the same with my luggage Selma. I think it's unavoidable. I don't put much in my bag, but it has these dents after about a month of usage.


----------



## Patlynn42

sharifahhazirah said:


> The dents really upset me. Puts me off really!




I know what you mean, I don't like it either!


----------



## Nikki2014

I would love to know if you find out please let me know and if I find out I will let you know


----------



## AuntJulie

Nikki2014 said:


> I would love to know if you find out please let me know and if I find out I will let you know



I wish Connie from Divine and Conquer would construct a new purse organizer that included a stiffener for the top of the Selma!


----------



## Sprina

Hello ladies, i just recently fell in love with MK selma, a friend of mine approached me show me a website that her friend is running. it says they are selling authentic MK bag but the actual pics of the selma bags show that the handles are wrapped in transparent plastic wrap instead of paper wrap.
does MK selma bag comes in paper wrap only?
TIA!!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

AuntJulie said:


> I wish Connie from Divine and Conquer would construct a new purse organizer that included a stiffener for the top of the Selma!



its not so obvious for the medium-size selma but for the large ones. oh gosh after using it for a month it starts to make all these wavy dents. probably the biggest flaw of the selma


----------



## AuntJulie

Sprina said:


> Hello ladies, i just recently fell in love with MK selma, a friend of mine approached me show me a website that her friend is running. it says they are selling authentic MK bag but the actual pics of the selma bags show that the handles are wrapped in transparent plastic wrap instead of paper wrap.
> does MK selma bag comes in paper wrap only?
> TIA!!



That's been my personal experience. The only plastic is the large MK plastic bag it comes in. Direct from MK, it comes in plastic bag and the handbag itself, is wrapped in tissue paper...all the zippers, handles, and strap.


----------



## SelmaLove

Nordstrom has the summer blue on sale right now for 240. Macy's also has it on sale, but I believe it's 269.


----------



## sabgianna

My Selma had a dent in the front from the handle pressed to the body of the bag during shipping. I stuffed her and now the dent is gone &#128517;


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is my newest Selma...along with an updated fam pic...


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Selma...along with an updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571984
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571986




I bet you love it! My next purchases is the summer blue Hamilton & sapphire


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> I bet you love it! My next purchases is the summer blue Hamilton & sapphire



I do!  I have the Summer Blue EW Hamilton...it is divine!


----------



## SelmaLove

I could just cry. I have been stalking the violet Selma on Lord and Taylor...this morning it was there. When I came home not only was it one sale, but it was SOLD OUT. I am crushed....totally crushed.:cry:


----------



## VajstaGurly

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Selma...along with an updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571984
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571986



Beautiful ...


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> I do!  I have the Summer Blue EW Hamilton...it is divine!




Best thing is Macy's has the n/s with gold hardware


----------



## houstonm2198

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Selma...along with an updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571984
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571986


Gorgeous!  Love all of them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Selma...along with an updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571984
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571986


 
So pretty!  I especially love Miss Sapphire.  Beautiful!


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Best thing is Macy's has the n/s with gold hardware



I saw it at Macy's with the gold..it's stunning but I already had the Aqua with Gold so I wanted the Silver to be different...I know you like the gold!



houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love all of them!



Thanks So much!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  I especially love Miss Sapphire.  Beautiful!



I know you do...I predict it won't be long til you have another Sapphire something! 



VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful ...



Thanks Doll!


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> I saw it at Macy's with the gold..it's stunning but I already had the Aqua with Gold so I wanted the Silver to be different...I know you like the gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks So much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you do...I predict it won't be long til you have another Sapphire something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doll!




I haven't seen it personally but the n/s Hamilton does have gold hardware at Macy's?


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> I haven't seen it personally but the n/s Hamilton does have gold hardware at Macy's?



Yes, I think the only places that DID have the Summer Blue with silver were Belk where I got mine and Dillards.


----------



## Sprina

AuntJulie said:


> That's been my personal experience. The only plastic is the large MK plastic bag it comes in. Direct from MK, it comes in plastic bag and the handbag itself, is wrapped in tissue paper...all the zippers, handles, and strap.




I've google about it before i posted here, and it seems like all the authentic MK bags come in a large MK plastic bag and only tissue paper on the handbag itself, just like yours. 
Now i am pretty sure that i will not buy from that seller, thanks for your help!


----------



## sgracet02

Hi, I was wondering if any of y'all own this selma. I'm new here, so I don't know if it's posted before. I wanted to buy this one but it shows differences in material, ie some says its canvas exterior, polyester or leather. Would appreciate it y;all would post your opinions regarding as material and size review. Thanks. 

www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-zip-large-satchel?ID=1225572&CategoryID=26846#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D18%26kws%3Dselma%26slotId%3D9


----------



## acm1134

Would I be totally weird if I kept he black selma grommet with silver hardware and also got the black dressy with gold hardware ??


----------



## Anjool

My 2 gorgeous Large Selma's.. In neon pink and navy. Modeling in my pajamas as you do!


----------



## acm1134

Anjool said:


> My 2 gorgeous Large Selma's.. In neon pink and navy. Modeling in my pajamas as you do!




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. 
Is that zinnia ? Or fuchsia ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Would I be totally weird if I kept he black selma grommet with silver hardware and also got the black dressy with gold hardware ??


 
Not weird at all!  Different colored hw works with different outfits.  (Enable much, do I?)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Anjool said:


> My 2 gorgeous Large Selma's.. In neon pink and navy. Modeling in my pajamas as you do!


 
Beautiful!  I love both colors, and they look great on you.  Love your nail color too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> I saw it at Macy's with the gold..it's stunning but I already had the Aqua with Gold so I wanted the Silver to be different...I know you like the gold!
> 
> Thanks So much!
> 
> *I know you do...I predict it won't be long til you have another Sapphire something! *
> 
> 
> Thanks Doll!


 
LOL, you know me so well.  I'm a sucker for a blue bag.


----------



## candyxo

is anyone on here 5'10 with a large selma that could share a mod shot?


----------



## amanda.panda

Anjool said:


> My 2 gorgeous Large Selma's.. In neon pink and navy. Modeling in my pajamas as you do!




So pretty, i love the pink!


----------



## Miasmia

Hello! Does anybody knows if Selma messenger pearl grey bag has black or deep brown edges finish? My friend told me that should be black but I have bought with deep brown (at pictures looks almost as black) so how it is? Who has fake or maybe it comes with both colors? Please chare Your experience.iv.pl/images/55969472394152468982.jpgiv.pl/images/37483057656140628282.jpg


----------



## Miasmia

I couldnt attached the pictures so I have paste the links I hope You can open it. I forgot to tell thats i am talking about Selma medium messenger



iv.pl/images/37483057656140628282.jpg



http://www.iv.pl/images/55969472394152468982.jpg


----------



## Miasmia

http://www.iv.pl/images/37483057656140628282.jpg


----------



## AuntJulie

Miasmia said:


> http://www.iv.pl/images/37483057656140628282.jpg



My large pearl gray Selma has darker edges and the thread on the seams is light gray.


----------



## Anjool

acm1134 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.
> Is that zinnia ? Or fuchsia ?


Neither, it's neon pink


----------



## AuntJulie

Anjool said:


> Neither, it's neon pink



It's so purdy!  I love it!


----------



## designer.deals

I can't believe I got this  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today!! The price should be $358 but tag says $228 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so they honored it!! Woohoo and this a brand new selma that came out this season


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> I can't believe I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today!! The price should be $358 but tag says $228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they honored it!! Woohoo and this a brand new selma that came out this season



Omg i am so jealous!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Omg i am so jealous!




I saw it earlier today and saw the tag of $228 and I left . Came home looked online and saw it was listed $358 so I called Macy's to make sure I read it right and they said yes the one in store said $228 . Immediately I told SA to hold it and I would later to pay for it. When the SA rang it up a few mins ago it rang up $358 but I told her the tag says $228 so she honored it


----------



## ilysukixD

designer.deals said:


> I can't believe I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today!! The price should be $358 but tag says $228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they honored it!! Woohoo and this a brand new selma that came out this season



I wished this was in store when macys had the 25% off because I wanted the medium size one.


----------



## nij_lv

Anjool said:


> My 2 gorgeous Large Selma's.. In neon pink and navy. Modeling in my pajamas as you do!


 the pink is to die for! haven't see that color in the U.S.. is that color a limited edition?


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> I saw it earlier today and saw the tag of $228 and I left . Came home looked online and saw it was listed $358 so I called Macy's to make sure I read it right and they said yes the one in store said $228 . Immediately I told SA to hold it and I would later to pay for it. When the SA rang it up a few mins ago it rang up $358 but I told her the tag says $228 so she honored it



Ooh post a mod pic pls! Maybe medium patent selma will be my next love....


----------



## Anjool

nij_lv said:


> the pink is to die for! haven't see that color in the U.S.. is that color a limited edition?



Yes I love her!! Yes we didn't have it in Australia so I got it from nordstrom last yr and got the navy this week. That pink was sold out very quick!


----------



## MKFan

The newest bag I purchased for my girlfriend.

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...9_10100367828490966_6918273421182731861_n.jpg

Selma in denim.


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Ooh post a mod pic pls! Maybe medium patent selma will be my next love....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 here it is


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2575551
> View attachment 2575552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is



Wow the purse gods were on your side!


----------



## keepcalm

Hi! I've been eyeing the navy large top-zip selma satchel (absolutely gorgeous) for weeks, and am planning to purchase one!

I was wondering if I could fit a spiral A4 book into the bag? Would love to use the selma for uni/ work.


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Wow the purse gods were on your side!




I know right I still can't believe the tag says $228


----------



## Patlynn42

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2575551
> View attachment 2575552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is




That is an awesome bag, I saw it online last week, I want it but am on a ban, which is killing me because the friends and family sale is coming up at Macy's, anyway, great find and awesome deal, I love it!


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> I know right I still can't believe the tag says $228


They are actually marked incorrectly at ALL the Macy's. I purchased mine with F&F presale and opened a Macy's account and the total came up to *$136.80* pretax! Picking her up on the 30th  After they found out it was marked incorrectly they went and tore off all the price tags on the patent selma though. So if you are the first to find the price error at your local store they will probably honor it.


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> They are actually marked incorrectly at ALL the Macy's. I purchased mine with F&F presale and opened a Macy's account and the total came up to *$136.80* pretax! Picking her up on the 30th  After they found out it was marked incorrectly they went and tore off all the price tags on the patent selma though. So if you are the first to find the price error at your local store they will probably honor it.




Woohoo I'm excited going back the 30th and getting the f&f sale


----------



## iheart_purses

So still wishing and waiting for the Dark Dune Selma to be re-released this fall in North America. Has anyone heard anything? I've noticed a lot of new bags on the site in Dark Dune (jet set totes and that). Fingers crossed for a selma --In medium would be even better!


----------



## fergielicious

espressions said:


> They are actually marked incorrectly at ALL the Macy's. I purchased mine with F&F presale and opened a Macy's account and the total came up to *$136.80* pretax! Picking her up on the 30th  After they found out it was marked incorrectly they went and tore off all the price tags on the patent selma though. So if you are the first to find the price error at your local store they will probably honor it.



I ran to my macys after work and presold one at $171! Wasnt as good of a deal as yours but i'll take it!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> I ran to my macys after work and presold one at $171! Wasnt as good of a deal as yours but i'll take it!




I needa go tomrow I want the white one too


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> I ran to my macys after work and presold one at $171! Wasnt as good of a deal as yours but i'll take it!


Awesome!


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> I needa go tomrow I want the white one too



Omg i'm in love with the new patent selmas! They are so soft and beautiful irl! I can't wait to pick it up on the 30th! I wish i had more money to buy the navy one.....


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Omg i'm in love with the new patent selmas! They are so soft and beautiful irl! I can't wait to pick it up on the 30th! I wish i had more money to buy the navy one.....




Yes seems like it's way easier to clean than reg selma


----------



## janiesea3

Not sure if anyone is interested, but VonMaur.com has the Large Canvas Selma's in blue & pink on sale for $199. http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=193636&pg=1


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had to share this lovely girl that I found on clearance at Dillards. She was all wrapped up too.   (I was happy to find her on clearance since I paid FP for Sapphire Hamilton. I am a total sucker for blue bags and new I didn't have the patience to wait for a sale.) 

Here is Miss Fuschia.  I know she's not anything new but I was so thrilled to find her. And on clearance. Yay! 
View attachment 2577166


----------



## nhung832

Please help me decide...


----------



## Patlynn42

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...



#2, I like the pearl gray with the grommets!  Really though, can't go wrong with any of the three!


----------



## jojon21

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...





Patlynn42 said:


> #2, I like the pearl gray with the grommets!  Really though, can't go wrong with any of the three!



I vote Pearl Grey also, it's beautiful!


----------



## Cahlee

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...




I really like the first one but I acknowledge that it requires a lot of maintenance since dust, pet hair, and fibers will show fast, but I love the way it looks. I really like the pearl gray as well!


----------



## espressions

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...


Grey!


----------



## fergielicious

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...




Pearl grey with grommets!


----------



## keishapie1973

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...




Definitely Pearl Grey!!! It's so pretty with the grommets......


----------



## SelmaLove

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share this lovely girl that I found on clearance at Dillards. She was all wrapped up too.   (I was happy to find her on clearance since I paid FP for Sapphire Hamilton. I am a total sucker for blue bags and new I didn't have the patience to wait for a sale.)
> 
> Here is Miss Fuschia.  I know she's not anything new but I was so thrilled to find her. And on clearance. Yay!
> View attachment 2577166


So gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SelmaLove said:


> So gorgeous!



Thanks!  I may or may not have done a little happy dance in the store when I saw she was in the clearance section.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...



Pearl gray with grommets!  I have this and it is beautiful.


----------



## Patlynn42

I hope it's ok to ask this here, it is for my Selma &#128512;, does anyone know where to buy MK keychains? I found a bunch on EBay, one in particular I like in China, but I don't want to wait 2 weeks to get it, lol, it's cute though, it has an MK lock (non working) and a key.  I thought my local Macy's sold his keychains but I can't find them for the life of me, not on their website either.  Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## jojon21

Patlynn42 said:


> I hope it's ok to ask this here, it is for my Selma &#128512;, does anyone know where to buy MK keychains? I found a bunch on EBay, one in particular I like in China, but I don't want to wait 2 weeks to get it, lol, it's cute though, it has an MK lock (non working) and a key.  I thought my local Macy's sold his keychains but I can't find them for the life of me, not on their website either.  Thanks in advance for any replies!



Neiman Marcus website has the rabbit fur pom ones in black & natural.  I haven't seen any others lately.  Macy's used to have them online.  Maybe they will get more in soon.


----------



## Patlynn42

jojon21 said:


> Neiman Marcus website has the rabbit fur pom ones in black & natural.  I haven't seen any others lately.  Macy's used to have them online.  Maybe they will get more in soon.




Thanks for the info!  I like the rabbit fur pom ones too. I thought Macy's had them before.  Thanks again!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I went to Macys today to see the new Selma that has the wrong price. They ripped off all the tags!
I'm going tomorrow and telling them I want one that has the whole tag on it. Maybe then they'll HAVE to honor the wrong price plus the pre-sale. 
I just need to learn how to be firm. LOL


----------



## AirJewels

jazzyj1021 said:


> I went to Macys today to see the new Selma that has the wrong price. They ripped off all the tags!
> I'm going tomorrow and telling them I want one that has the whole tag on it. Maybe then they'll HAVE to honor the wrong price plus the pre-sale.
> I just need to learn how to be firm. LOL




I checked my Macy's today too and either the tags have been ripped or a new price sticker was placed on the tag but you can totally still see the lower price underneath!


----------



## jazzyj1021

AirJewels said:


> I checked my Macy's today too and either the tags have been ripped or a new price sticker was placed on the tag but you can totally still see the lower price underneath!





.


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Aw man! I hope that's not what they do to me! Can't we argue it? It's like.. Umm..you're charging me more than the suggested price? Where's* designer deals* when we need her?!




I took pictures and sent Macy's an email about it


----------



## AuntJulie

Argue what?  Obviously a mistake made in production. They're fixing the problem. Why should they have to honor their mistake after they fixed it?

These handbags don't grow on trees. A profit has to be made and workers have to be paid.


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Argue what?  Obviously a mistake made in production. They're fixing the problem. Why should they have to honor their mistake after they fixed it?
> 
> These handbags don't grow on trees. A profit has to be made and workers have to be paid.


I agree.  Once they catch their pricing mistake, they don't have to honor the mistake unless you were purchasing, like designer.deals, before they caught it.  I was at Macy's yesterday and also noticed that all the patent leather Selma's had their price tags removed.


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> Argue what?  Obviously a mistake made in production. They're fixing the problem. Why should they have to honor their mistake after they fixed it?
> 
> These handbags don't grow on trees. A profit has to be made and workers have to be paid.





ubo22 said:


> I agree.  Once they catch their pricing mistake, they don't have to honor the mistake unless you were purchasing, like designer.deals, before they caught it.  I was at Macy's yesterday and also noticed that all the patent leather Selma's had their price tags removed.



I agree....


----------



## ilovefashion87

I have not posted on the forum in quite some time, I just wanted to share these beauties. I am disappointed my neon pink Selma, while carrying her using the shoulder straps last summer there is discoloration on the front from the handle.  Has anyone else had the same thing happen? I should have known better.


----------



## acm1134

ilovefashion87 said:


> View attachment 2579614
> View attachment 2579615
> 
> 
> I have not posted on the forum in quite some time, I just wanted to share these beauties. I am disappointed my neon pink Selma, while carrying her using the shoulder straps last summer there is discoloration on the front from the handle.  Has anyone else had the same thing happen? I should have known better.




Is that zinnia and mandarin ?


----------



## ilovefashion87

It's neon pink and mandarin


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilovefashion87 said:


> View attachment 2579614
> View attachment 2579615
> 
> 
> I have not posted on the forum in quite some time, I just wanted to share these beauties. I am disappointed my neon pink Selma, while carrying her using the shoulder straps last summer there is discoloration on the front from the handle.  Has anyone else had the same thing happen? I should have known better.


 
Can you post a picture showing the discoloration you're talking about?  I can't tell in the pictures in your origianl post.


----------



## ilovefashion87

It's really hard to capture in a photo but really visible in person.


----------



## ilovefashion87

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can you post a picture showing the discoloration you're talking about?  I can't tell in the pictures in your origianl post.



I posted a pic below, it's hard to capture in a photo.


----------



## VajstaGurly

ilovefashion87 said:


> View attachment 2579862
> 
> 
> It's really hard to capture in a photo but really visible in person.



She is gorgeous ... love her ...


----------



## acm1134

ilovefashion87 said:


> View attachment 2579862
> 
> 
> It's really hard to capture in a photo but really visible in person.




I think I see it. Is it almost like a shadow of the handles where they would lay if they weren't standing upright ?


----------



## ilovefashion87

acm1134 said:


> I think I see it. Is it almost like a shadow of the handles where
> they would lay if they weren't standing upright ?



Yes it is


----------



## AuntJulie

ilovefashion87 said:


> Yes it is



I would send customer service an email. They may be able to replace it.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Yeah try contacting them! That's the best thing about MK warranty. Plus, they respond back quickly.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I just emailed them, I hoping they can replace it. Fingers crossed


----------



## SelmaLove

designer.deals said:


> I know right I still can't believe the tag says $228


Soo...today I went in to my Macy's and guess what...they hadn't changed them yet! Not only did they honor the $228, but I was able to get the 25% off for presale. Out the door cost (figuratively, since I did presale) was less than $183! I can't wait for the 30th!


----------



## designer.deals

SelmaLove said:


> Soo...today I went in to my Macy's and guess what...they hadn't changed them yet! Not only did they honor the $228, but I was able to get the 25% off for presale. Out the door cost (figuratively, since I did presale) was less than $183! I can't wait for the 30th!




I was able to get 2 for that price the scarlet and white one but now have to go back and presale because my Macy's isn't doing the presale yet


----------



## espressions

SelmaLove said:


> Soo...today I went in to my Macy's and guess what...they hadn't changed them yet! Not only did they honor the $228, but I was able to get the 25% off for presale. Out the door cost (figuratively, since I did presale) was less than $183! I can't wait for the 30th!


did u get the medium or large? both were marked wrong at $228. i ended up getting the large bc it was a better value  but now i kinda regret it bc it'll be too big on me


----------



## eiresh12

Loving this cutie


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> did u get the medium or large? both were marked wrong at $228. i ended up getting the large bc it was a better value  but now i kinda regret it bc it'll be too big on me




I honestly prefer the large one . I felt the medium was too small carried on the crook of your arm but ok size for cross body .. But that's my opinion


----------



## acm1134

eiresh12 said:


> Loving this cutie




So pretty ! Did you get her at macys ?


----------



## SelmaLove

espressions said:


> did u get the medium or large? both were marked wrong at $228. i ended up getting the large bc it was a better value  but now i kinda regret it bc it'll be too big on me


I got the large, but all of my Selma's are that size. I love them!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just saw this signature selma on the website...


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Just saw this signature selma on the website...
> View attachment 2583137




Now that's attractive! Lol


----------



## fieldsinspring

Always a new temptation! 
I really like the luggage trim and the zipper 



designer.deals said:


> Now that's attractive! Lol


----------



## Cahlee

fieldsinspring said:


> Just saw this signature selma on the website...
> View attachment 2583137




I just saw this one today too! I really like it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fieldsinspring said:


> Just saw this signature selma on the website...
> View attachment 2583137


 

I like that!!  I'm doomed.....


----------



## jojon21

I love it! Love that it has the soft leather trim, too!


----------



## purselover129

Ahh! So beautiful... I can't decide between this and dressy jet set travel tote...


----------



## adabeta

Hi ladies! I'm debating between the east west Hamilton and the Selma! I'm just wondering how the large Selma looks/feels as a cross body? Or do you typically only wear it on your arm? Could anyone post a picture of wearing it as a cross body? Thank you!!


----------



## AuntJulie

adabeta said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating between the east west Hamilton and the Selma! I'm just wondering how the large Selma looks/feels as a cross body? Or do you typically only wear it on your arm? Could anyone post a picture of wearing it as a cross body? Thank you!!



I think the Selma is quite a bit bigger than the Hamilton. I think it may look odd as a cross body. What size big do you normally carry?

I'm a convert to the Hamilton because it seems to wear over time better. My Selma is all wavy on the top and I don't like that.


----------



## nhung832

nhung832 said:


> Please help me decide...



Thanks for helping me decide.  I got the pearl grey one at macys presale. Cant wait till april 30!!!


----------



## fergielicious

nhung832 said:


> Thanks for helping me decide.  I got the pearl grey one at macys presale. Cant wait till april 30!!!




Yay! Can't wait to see a mod pic!


----------



## AuntJulie

nhung832 said:


> Thanks for helping me decide.  I got the pearl grey one at macys presale. Cant wait till april 30!!!



My first MK was a pearl gray Selma and it is beautiful!  Such a departure from boring black and it is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

adabeta said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating between the east west Hamilton and the Selma! I'm just wondering how the large Selma looks/feels as a cross body? Or do you typically only wear it on your arm? Could anyone post a picture of wearing it as a cross body? Thank you!!


I love the Selma, but not as a crossbody bag unless it's the medium size or the messenger style without the handles.  The large Selma satchel looks best carried by the handles or over the forearm.


----------



## Cahlee

I want her so bad!


----------



## Cahlee

Or her mom


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Or her mom
> View attachment 2584021




OH EM GEE. I love them both!!! Take these pictures off you enabler!


----------



## nhung832

Cahlee said:


> Or her mom
> View attachment 2584021



Omg..I want this soooo bad!!!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm sorry if I'm causing a disruption in anyone's wallets, misery loves company!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> I'm sorry if I'm causing a disruption in anyone's wallets, misery loves company!




I saw that and about died!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Do you ladies treat your bags when you first get them or just start carrying them immediately? I've never put anything on my bags but now I'm iffy about it. I'm mostly concerned with my soft leather hamilton. Does it really help or is it too late? I'm a total noob when it comes to leather treatments!


----------



## jojon21

Lots of color block Selmas this spring! Love the raspberry!


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Lots of color block Selmas this spring! Love the raspberry!




Omg!!! From where?


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> Omg!!! From where?



Dillard's website!


----------



## backseat5am

I was walking through Nordstrom a few weeks ago when the large pearl grey Selma caught my eye and now I am on a mission to join this club! I stopped at the L&T sale Friday but they didn't have it so I tried on a sapphire Selma and a pearl grey dressy tote. I thought the dressy tote was too big but the Selma actually works on me (I'm 5'2"). I just wasn't in love with the sapphire so I am going to wait-- is the pearl grey a permanent color?


----------



## ubo22

backseat5am said:


> I was walking through Nordstrom a few weeks ago when the large pearl grey Selma caught my eye and now I am on a mission to join this club! I stopped at the L&T sale Friday but they didn't have it so I tried on a sapphire Selma and a pearl grey dressy tote. I thought the dressy tote was too big but the Selma actually works on me (I'm 5'2"). I just wasn't in love with the sapphire so I am going to wait-- is the pearl grey a permanent color?


I wouldn't count on any color remaining permanently in the collection except black.  The large Selma in pearl grey is currently in stock online at L&T, and I believe the sale is still current until Monday, April 21st.  You should grab it online.


----------



## backseat5am

ubo22 said:


> I wouldn't count on any color remaining permanently in the collection except black.  The large Selma in pearl grey is currently in stock online at L&T, and I believe the sale is still current until Monday, April 21st.  You should grab it online.


Thanks! I was trying to wait and save up but I don't want to miss out...


----------



## SelmaLove

I've decided on a coffee Selma, but I'm a bit torn between the grommet version and the studded version. Thoughts on either?


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> I've decided on a coffee Selma, but I'm a bit torn between the grommet version and the studded version. Thoughts on either?


I assume the grommets/studs will be gold and not silver.  Gold hardware looks great with the coffee color.  I personally don't have either the grommet or studded version of the Selma, but it all depends on your style.  Studs are more "biker chick" edgy while grommets are more "downtown girl" edgy.


----------



## acm1134

SelmaLove said:


> I've decided on a coffee Selma, but I'm a bit torn between the grommet version and the studded version. Thoughts on either?




I have the coffee grommet and it is so beautiful !! I vote grommet


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> I assume the grommets/studs will be gold and not silver.  Gold hardware looks great with the coffee color.  I personally don't have either the grommet or studded version of the Selma, but it all depends on your style.  Studs are more "biker chick" edgy while grommets are more "downtown girl" edgy.




Yep, gold for both. I compared the grommet to the plain, and I definitely like the way that the gold sets off the coffee. I have a studded one on the way to do a side-by-side of both the grommet and the studded versions. 

I have the grommet Selma in violet, and I love the color, but the grommets are a little iffy for me. Since I missed the plain violet that L&T had, I'm keeping it.


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Yep, gold for both. I compared the grommet to the plain, and I definitely like the way that the gold sets off the coffee. I have a studded one on the way to do a side-by-side of both the grommet and the studded versions.
> 
> I have the grommet Selma in violet, and I love the color, but the grommets are a little iffy for me. Since I missed the plain violet that L&T had, I'm keeping it.


You'll get a better idea of which you like better when the studded version arrives.  For some reason, I think you're going to end up with the studded version.  Gold studs offsetting a beautiful coffee color Selma sounds beautiful.  And since you've already experienced grommets and felt a bit iffy, you're probably more of a studs girl.


----------



## backseat5am

Both are edgy, but I think the studs look more expensive. Go with your gut!


----------



## Paige Teoh

Finally get my first MK selma !  always wanted to get one ! I was having hard time choosing the colours . Finally settle down with this !


----------



## micchili

SelmaLove said:


> Yep, gold for both. I compared the grommet to the plain, and I definitely like the way that the gold sets off the coffee. I have a studded one on the way to do a side-by-side of both the grommet and the studded versions.
> 
> I have the grommet Selma in violet, and I love the color, but the grommets are a little iffy for me. Since I missed the plain violet that L&T had, I'm keeping it.




I have the the coffee in stud, so in love. The colour contrast is great


----------



## SelmaLove

I'll share pictures if both when the studded version arrives = )


----------



## houstonm2198

Paige Teoh said:


> Finally get my first MK selma !  always wanted to get one ! I was having hard time choosing the colours . Finally settle down with this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588622


She's pretty!  Love the color.


----------



## mkx

i love your bag! very classy!


----------



## Paige Teoh

mkx said:


> i love your bag! very classy!




Awww thanks )


----------



## backseat5am

Paige Teoh said:


> Finally get my first MK selma !  always wanted to get one ! I was having hard time choosing the colours . Finally settle down with this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588622



I love this color. Congrats!!


----------



## kittyj11

Hi all!

I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.

Introducing:

Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
Black Studded Large N/S Selma
Navy Large Dressy/Sutton

I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.

I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.

It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!

Kitty


----------



## sama123

For those who have bought the Selma, does it get softer after using it? Or does it stay stiff?


----------



## ubo22

sama123 said:


> For those who have bought the Selma, does it get softer after using it? Or does it stay stiff?


The Selma will always keep its shape.  However, I've noticed that it does stretch a bit on the sides when I stuff it, which is all the time.  I like that.  It keeps its shape even when stuffed but has some stretch to sneak those extra items in it.


----------



## Paige Teoh

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> 
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> 
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty




 Wow ! I really love ur collection !!


----------



## kittyj11

Paige Teoh said:


> Wow ! I really love ur collection !!


Aw thank you!  I have loved seeing everyones here!


----------



## sama123

Thanks ubo22


----------



## nij_lv

sama123 said:


> For those who have bought the Selma, does it get softer after using it? Or does it stay stiff?



i got mine last month and the leather is still stiff. dont think it will get any softer as saffiano leather is supposed to be stiff and durable...


----------



## CaliChic

Part of selma club now!!! Got my dark dune selma from a mk boutique about 2 weeks ago and a studded selma also in dark dune 2 days ago! 


Cant wait to wear my studded one soon


----------



## CaliChic

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> Kitty



Nice collection! I just got a studded one too!


----------



## AuntJulie

sama123 said:


> For those who have bought the Selma, does it get softer after using it? Or does it stay stiff?




It stays stiff however the top if mine is wavy.


----------



## CambodianAmor

I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!


----------



## jazzyj1021

cambodianamor said:


> i'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590613



i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CambodianAmor

jazzyj1021 said:


> i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Cahlee

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590613




She's beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## CambodianAmor

Cahlee said:


> She's beautiful, congratulations!!




Thank you! She hurt the wallet a bit but it was worth it


----------



## Cahlee

Haha I feel your pain! My last purchase was full price, but hey, it was worth it!


----------



## CambodianAmor

Cahlee said:


> Haha I feel your pain! My last purchase was full price, but hey, it was worth it!




Yeah definitely I love how Selma's hold their shape for a long time or as I've heard & seen. I'm one of those people who can't wait so paid extra for 2 day shipping partly my fault! Lol


----------



## houstonm2198

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590613


Gorgeous!


----------



## houstonm2198

CaliChic said:


> Part of selma club now!!! Got my dark dune selma from a mk boutique about 2 weeks ago and a studded selma also in dark dune 2 days ago!
> View attachment 2590593
> 
> Cant wait to wear my studded one soon


Pretty!


----------



## CaliChic

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you houstonm2198!


----------



## Cahlee

CambodianAmor said:


> Yeah definitely I love how Selma's hold their shape for a long time or as I've heard & seen. I'm one of those people who can't wait so paid extra for 2 day shipping partly my fault! Lol




Oh my gosh, you splurged on two day shipping? Well, as long as you use her often and get your moneys worth! I hope you enjoy her. I love a good black/brown/white color combination!


----------



## kittyj11

CaliChic said:


> Part of selma club now!!! Got my dark dune selma from a mk boutique about 2 weeks ago and a studded selma also in dark dune 2 days ago!
> View attachment 2590593
> 
> Cant wait to wear my studded one soon


I love yours too!! Twins on the studded one  I adore the Dark Dune colour. I wish they did it in every bag!


----------



## kittyj11

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590613


OMG how gorgeous is that!?!? Drooling over here...


----------



## CaliChic

kittyj11 said:


> I love yours too!! Twins on the studded one  I adore the Dark Dune colour. I wish they did it in every bag!



Thanks kittyj11, i was at a mk boutique at arden mall this past weekend and saw another mk bag in dark dune, im not sure wat the model was but they had them in a diff style of purses.


----------



## CambodianAmor

kittyj11 said:


> OMG how gorgeous is that!?!? Drooling over here...




Thank you I just had to purchase right away once it released! I think it's such a unique selma color wise


----------



## amethyst25

wow the luggage/white/black colorblock selma looks GORGEOUS, and i'm ecstatic that dark dune is making a comeback this spring too!


----------



## CaliChic

amethyst25 said:


> i'm ecstatic that dark dune is making a comeback this spring too!



It is? Nice!


----------



## amethyst25

CaliChic said:


> It is? Nice!



just assuming based on recent pics posted here and the color has also returned on some styles on the MK website too (i.e. medium Sutton)


----------



## backseat5am

amethyst25 said:


> wow the luggage/white/black colorblock selma looks GORGEOUS, and i'm ecstatic that dark dune is making a comeback this spring too!




I am excited about dark dune too! Do you happen to know if the studs are back? I'm devastated that I missed out on those.


----------



## backseat5am

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590613



Congrats, the triple color looks chic on the selma!


----------



## Zahzah

Has anyone seen the ivory colour selma?


----------



## SelmaLove

And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.


----------



## CambodianAmor

backseat5am said:


> Congrats, the triple color looks chic on the selma!




Thank you! I thought the same


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.


Definitely studs!


----------



## Cahlee

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.




My vote goes for studs!


----------



## jazzyj1021

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.




Studs!


----------



## Cherry1

Studs


----------



## SelmaLove

Thanks for all the feedback! I'm a bit torn because I can tell the studded one was a return or a floor model. It was just put in a box (no wrapping) and the feet are already scratched. At a higher price point, I wish it would have been in better condition. Gah. It's gorgeous though.


----------



## Restore724

Impulse buys 
Undecided is they are keepers or not.


----------



## CambodianAmor

SelmaLove said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I'm a bit torn because I can tell the studded one was a return or a floor model. It was just put in a box (no wrapping) and the feet are already scratched. At a higher price point, I wish it would have been in better condition. Gah. It's gorgeous though.



I would definitely lean more towards the grommets then. I remember getting a mk bag once in the mail like that no wrapping just thrown in the box & you could tell it was a floor model or a return, it was all scratched up on the hardware bugged me so much! My personal opinion I don't like receiving bags with scratches that I didn't make. The grommets is just as pretty anyways!


----------



## CambodianAmor

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.




They're both beautiful love the colors and a perfect time to own since summer is on it's way!


----------



## lala76

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.


They are both beautiful! I love the blue!


----------



## lala76

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.


I love the grommets!! So pretty!


----------



## Restore724

CambodianAmor said:


> They're both beautiful love the colors and a perfect time to own since summer is on it's way!





Thanks, so true, they are happy summer colors





lala76 said:


> They are both beautiful! I love the blue!



Thanks, the summer blue seems to match with a lot of colors.


----------



## Cahlee

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.




I think they're both beautiful and you should keep them. Great colors for the season!


----------



## Scooch

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.




I'm so in love with that summer blue!!! She's a keeper


----------



## fergielicious

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.



studs! &#128525;


----------



## nij_lv

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.



summer blue looks gorgeous! i would say it's a keeper =D


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> And now it's decision time! Coffee with grommets or studs.




Grommets!


----------



## SelmaLove

So, I begrudgingly brought the coffee grommet version back since I have the violet Selma with grommets and a black with silver grommets on the way. On a positive note, it went on even bigger sale today, and I was able to get a price adjustment. Both were gorgeous, so either was a great choice. Thanks for the feedback, dolls!


----------



## backseat5am

SelmaLove said:


> So, I begrudgingly brought the coffee grommet version back since I have the violet Selma with grommets and a black with silver grommets on the way. On a positive note, it went on even bigger sale today, and I was able to get a price adjustment. Both were gorgeous, so either was a great choice. Thanks for the feedback, dolls!




Yay! Love it =]


----------



## kittyj11

SelmaLove said:


> So, I begrudgingly brought the coffee grommet version back since I have the violet Selma with grommets and a black with silver grommets on the way. On a positive note, it went on even bigger sale today, and I was able to get a price adjustment. Both were gorgeous, so either was a great choice. Thanks for the feedback, dolls!


Gorgeous! I LOVE studded selmas


----------



## bagzrox

Restore724 said:


> Impulse buys
> Undecided is they are keepers or not.




Ooo...keep the summer blue! I tried it on at Nordstrom. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## acm1134

Anyone have the summer blue selma ?


----------



## acm1134

Can't decide if I should keep the selma or dressy in summer blue


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Can't decide if I should keep the selma or dressy in summer blue


Which bag do you feel you will use more during the summer months?  Whichever bag that is, keep it in summer blue.


----------



## megcurry

Snagged the last Fuschia Large Selma in the Macy's in Poughkeepsie, NY today on presale for F&F.  Can pick her up on Wednesday.  Irresistible color!


----------



## SelmaLove

megcurry said:


> Snagged the last Fuschia Large Selma in the Macy's in Poughkeepsie, NY today on presale for F&F.  Can pick her up on Wednesday.  Irresistible color!




Congrats! I can't wait to get my red patent Selma Wednesday too!


----------



## megcurry

SelmaLove said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to get my red patent Selma Wednesday too!


I saw the patent Selmas and am not sure how I feel about them because of the "texture".  Let's all post pics!


----------



## ubo22

megcurry said:


> I saw the patent Selmas and am not sure how I feel about them because of the "texture".  Let's all post pics!


I saw one at a MK store about 6 weeks ago and wasn't liking the texture.  In fact, the one I saw had a defect.  There was some slight bubbling of the patent material.  I'm not sure how durable the patent will be in the long run.


----------



## fergielicious

ubo22 said:


> I saw one at a MK store about 6 weeks ago and wasn't liking the texture.  In fact, the one I saw had a defect.  There was some slight bubbling of the patent material.  I'm not sure how durable the patent will be in the long run.



how funny...i presold a scarlet red one at macys can't wait to pick it up!  i fell in love with the texture! &#128525;

i don't usually like patent leather because of fingerprints showing but this textured patent will prevent that. plus it kinda reminds me of the louis vuitton epi line.

will post pics soon!


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> how funny...i presold a scarlet red one at macys can't wait to pick it up!  i fell in love with the texture! &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> i don't usually like patent leather because of fingerprints showing but this textured patent will prevent that. plus it kinda reminds me of the louis vuitton epi line.
> 
> will post pics soon!


MK patent leather only compares to LV epi leather in terms of texture.  In terms of durability, epi leather is one of the most durable leathers made.  I would compare epi leather more to saffiano leather in terms of durability but more to MK patent leather in terms of texture.  I just purchased a preloved LV epi leather zippy organizer and it's extremely durable, similar to my Selmas in saffiano leather.


----------



## fergielicious

SelmaLove said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to get my red patent Selma Wednesday too!




Me too! Wednesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just bought the Medium Jewel Selma in powder blue from eBay and I have been looking for it since it  has sold out everywhere, I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Cahlee

ilysukixD said:


> I just bought the Medium Jewel Selma in powder blue from eBay and I have been looking for it since it  has sold out everywhere, I can't wait to get my hands on it




Such a beautiful color! Congratulations


----------



## ilysukixD

I also bought a preloved medium selma in color block pink/black, it's have been my lucky week that I finally found the bags I wanted... Not so much for my wallet   I will post picture once I get my hands on it


----------



## backseat5am

ilysukixD said:


> I just bought the Medium Jewel Selma in powder blue from eBay and I have been looking for it since it  has sold out everywhere, I can't wait to get my hands on it




Congrats! That's a rare find on eBay!


----------



## ilysukixD

backseat5am said:


> Congrats! That's a rare find on eBay!



Thank you so much, I have been stalking this bag on ebay for months and I couldn't find a good price for this bag.... Some people sell it for $400 and I know the original price is $398 and was on sale for $298 and additional 25% from Macys, So I believe the price for $250-$300 sounds fair to me.


----------



## nolegirl01

ahh I can't decide!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

nolegirl01 said:


> ahh I can't decide!!!




Definitely the selma in all leather, last time I went to the store and I saw the one with fabric and it has stain marks and I'm not sure if you can get rid of the stains.... For durability I will pick the all leather and plus macys is pricing it at $200 and the fabric for $166  and after 25% off the all leather will only cost $150 and the fabric one will cost $125, I rather spend $25 for a more durable bag.... Good luck


----------



## espressions

ilysukixD said:


> Definitely the selma in all leather, last time I went to the store and I saw the one with fabric and it has stain marks and I'm not sure if you can get rid of the stains.... For durability I will pick the all leather and plus macys is pricing it at $200 and the fabric for $166  and after 25% off the all leather will only cost $150 and the fabric one will cost $125, I rather spend $25 for a more durable bag.... Good luck


actually the prices went back up today, so it's $166 and $201 AFTER the presale

but i still agree i like the leather one better


----------



## ilysukixD

T.T oh yeah the sales ends on the 27th but anyway I would still pick the all leather!!! I was planning to get it but I ended buying two Selmas, two suttons and also a mini bag from MK and i know I will return at least 2 of the bag I bought but I presale... Just in case I really wanted it at the end and it's not in stock... I would buy both and see which one you want to keep.


----------



## nolegirl01

ilysukixD said:


> T.T oh yeah the sales ends on the 27th but anyway I would still pick the all leather!!! I was planning to get it but I ended buying two Selmas, two suttons and also a mini bag from MK and i know I will return at least 2 of the bag I bought but I presale... Just in case I really wanted it at the end and it's not in stock... I would buy both and see which one you want to keep.



Thank you!!!! yeah I agree with the all leather...I just purchased it with the pre-sale and the total was 201 plus tax = $215...can't wait until it gets here!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

nolegirl01 said:


> Thank you!!!! yeah I agree with the all leather...I just purchased it with the pre-sale and the total was 201 plus tax = $215...can't wait until it gets here!!!



 congrats!!!!


----------



## espressions

Has anyone seen this selma before in this color? I am intrigued. It says limited edition but I've never come across it. But then again, I only recently started buying MK so I maybe it came out before I started?


----------



## AuntJulie

espressions said:


> Has anyone seen this selma before in this color? I am intrigued. It says limited edition but I've never come across it. But then again, I only recently started buying MK so I maybe it came out before I started?



I saw one pink one that was more fuchsia, but it was darker than this one. I haven't seen this one before. It's beautiful!


----------



## espressions

AuntJulie said:


> I saw one pink one that was more fuchsia, but it was darker than this one. I haven't seen this one before. It's beautiful!


Yeah! That's the one I've seen, the fuchsia one, this one is apparently fluorescent pink! The listing just ended on ebay but I was afraid to bid on it because I've never seen it before lol


----------



## ilysukixD

Just received my selma bag in color block


----------



## SelmaLove

ilysukixD said:


> Just received my selma bag in color block




It's so fun! Enjoy it!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Just received my selma bag in color block




Beautiful! Where did you get?


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get?



Preloved bag from Ebay :]


----------



## backseat5am

ilysukixD said:


> Just received my selma bag in color block




Cute! I like the size too.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I was looking at the Holt Renfrew website and saw this....






Photo taken from Holt Renfrew website.


----------



## sabgianna

ilysukixD said:


> Just received my selma bag in color block




Gorgeous combo! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Shelly95

loveatfirstshop said:


> I was looking at the Holt Renfrew website and saw this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598595
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken from Holt Renfrew website.



Omg! That looks so gorgeous! Wonder if it's even prettier than black/pink colorblock in person... I really need to stay on a ban


----------



## SelmaLove

Shelly95 said:


> Omg! That looks so gorgeous! Wonder if it's even prettier than black/pink colorblock in person... I really need to stay on a ban




Then don't go to the Macy's website during F&F...because they have the color block Selmas now!


----------



## SelmaLove

Hello, mis-marked pre-sale beauty! LOVE IT, and I'm not much of a red gal!


----------



## houstonm2198

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2598822
> 
> 
> Hello, mis-marked pre-sale beauty! LOVE IT, and I'm not much of a red gal!


She's gorgeous!


----------



## ilysukixD

loveatfirstshop said:


> I was looking at the Holt Renfrew website and saw this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598595
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken from Holt Renfrew website.




>=O OMG!!! I can't believe they have this limited edition one..... This is not fair... I will prefer this new one instead.... I guess it's not meant to be hahas I don't think I would buy almost the same one in a larger size >.<"


----------



## missyanne

I just got a black selma today from the Macy's F&F sale. Does anyone know if the newer bags have a different dust bag? The one inside my bag was white with silver lettering instead of beige with brown lettering.


----------



## espressions

missyanne said:


> I just got a black selma today from the Macy's F&F sale. Does anyone know if the newer bags have a different dust bag? The one inside my bag was white with silver lettering instead of beige with brown lettering.


Yes MK has updated their dustbags


----------



## missyanne

espressions said:


> Yes MK has updated their dustbags



Thanks for confirming!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Shelly95 said:


> Omg! That looks so gorgeous! Wonder if it's even prettier than black/pink colorblock in person... I really need to stay on a ban


Stay strong my dear...


----------



## Euromutt86

So glad I finally got a large satchel Selma. I've been carting my mini with me everywhere. Time to give her a rest!


----------



## SelmaLove

h





houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!




Thanks! My collection is almost complete now! Patent, studded, regular, and grommets...all there. <happy dance>


----------



## designer.deals

I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please


----------



## ilysukixD

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please




I would keep it since you only paid $170 ish, but you already have 2 red selma hahas, just keep it for now and see if you still want it later... Anyway macys allows you to return your bag within 180 days


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please




Well if you can afford it keep it because I know you got a good deal on it. 
Being an enabler id say that it's completely different from the darker saffiano and the grommet one (gorgeous btw).


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Well if you can afford it keep it because I know you got a good deal on it.
> Being an enabler id say that it's completely different from the darker saffiano and the grommet one (gorgeous btw).







ilysukixD said:


> I would keep it since you only paid $170 ish, but you already have 2 red selma hahas, just keep it for now and see if you still want it later... Anyway macys allows you to return your bag within 180 days




Thanks ladies! Something inside is saying keep and other is saying return plus I still have to go in to do the f&f sale because I paid $228


----------



## ilysukixD

designer.deals said:


> Thanks ladies! Something inside is saying keep and other is saying return plus I still have to go in to do the f&f sale because I paid $228




Please do, my SA told me if they don't have the color I wanted, they told me to order it online or from other macys stores and bring it on 30th and return and get 25% off.  I will do that later this week because I'm currently sick and I'm so sad I can't pick up my bags today ;( hopefully they don't accidentally give my bags to other people T.T I'm sure I'm not the only one  worried because they don't check what's inside the bag and check what's on your recipient...


----------



## Euromutt86

How do you keep the white..white on a bag?


----------



## SelmaLove

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please




I think they're different enough that you can justify keeping all of them IF you will actually use them all. If they'll just end up taking a backseat to a particular one of this set, then maybe it's time to edit. Only you know your tendencies!


----------



## backseat5am

Euromutt86 said:


> So glad I finally got a large satchel Selma. I've been carting my mini with me everywhere. Time to give her a rest!




Congrats! I have a pre-loved mini pearl grey on its way to me now, partly in thanks to your awesome bag review video


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2598822
> 
> 
> Hello, mis-marked pre-sale beauty! LOVE IT, and I'm not much of a red gal!



I wasn't much interested in the patten handbags, but I must say that is one beautiful handbag!  What price did you wind up at?  Love it!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please



I thought you got the patent at such a great deal?!  Why wouldn't you keep it?  I would boot the cinnabar.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I thought you got the patent at such a great deal?!  Why wouldn't you keep it?  I would boot the cinnabar.




I did but have 3 red bags idk if it's too much and the cinnabar was a lik more pricey


----------



## backseat5am

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please



Personally I love the cinnabar and red saffiano, not crazy about red patent. But you should follow your heart!


----------



## SelmaLove

AuntJulie said:


> I wasn't much interested in the patten handbags, but I must say that is one beautiful handbag!  What price did you wind up at?  Love it!




After taxes, $182.


----------



## nij_lv

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2599378
> 
> 
> I need advice in either keep or returning the patent red selma (since I have these other 2) opinions please



if your budget isnt tight you should keep it. its different from the other two. i saw this same one at macys and loved it!


----------



## Euromutt86

backseat5am said:


> Congrats! I have a pre-loved mini pearl grey on its way to me now, partly in thanks to your awesome bag review video




That's so great!! I've been using it almost everyday because I found out that gray goes with so much!! You're going to love it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Zappos has the raspberry and raspberry colorblock and I am drooling! I hope this means macy's and others will be getting it soon so a discount would be possible. I a in love!!!


----------



## paula3boys

fieldsinspring said:


> Zappos has the raspberry and raspberry colorblock and I am drooling! I hope this means macy's and others will be getting it soon so a discount would be possible. I a in love!!!




Ditto


----------



## SelmaLove

Has anyone seen a citrus or antique yellow Selma that's legit? I would love a yellow, non-neon version, but so far nothing.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

So happy I picked up the summer blue Selma today at Macy's F&F sale.  I love this color for spring and summer.


----------



## Presents4me

DP PURSE FAN said:


> So happy I picked up the summer blue Selma today at Macy's F&F sale.  I love this color for spring and summer.




I picked up my summer blue selma at lord&taylor's F&F couple weeks ago! I got it for such a great deal and it was the last one!! The color is beyond beautiful &#128512;


----------



## acm1134

Presents4me said:


> I picked up my summer blue selma at lord&taylor's F&F couple weeks ago! I got it for such a great deal and it was the last one!! The color is beyond beautiful &#128512;


What price did you get it for if you don't mind sharing (:


----------



## Presents4me

acm1134 said:


> What price did you get it for if you don't mind sharing (:




Sure! Don't mind. It was 25% off from original and another 25% off. Plus tax like $200? Somewhere around there. I'm hoping you did too?!


----------



## acm1134

Presents4me said:


> Sure! Don't mind. It was 25% off from original and another 25% off. Plus tax like $200? Somewhere around there. I'm hoping you did too?!


I got mine at macys originally for $267.99 and then it went on sale for $200 so I got them to price match it ! (:


----------



## Presents4me

acm1134 said:


> I got mine at macys originally for $267.99 and then it went on sale for $200 so I got them to price match it ! (:




That sounds awesome!! Now, I'm debating on the Hamilton tote while this sale at Macys last... &#128517;


----------



## acm1134

Presents4me said:


> That sounds awesome!! Now, I'm debating on the Hamilton tote while this sale at Macys last... &#128517;


I am keeping fingers crossed that they add the raspberry hamilton before the sale ends on Monday !


----------



## CaliChic

I saw a hamilton that was 25% off but the sa said that the f&f sale was only on clearance and reg priced items


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> I saw a hamilton that was 25% off but the sa said that the f&f sale was only on clearance and reg priced items




Ff sale should be for everything. I've never heard of not being able to use on sale items


----------



## Presents4me

CaliChic said:


> I saw a hamilton that was 25% off but the sa said that the f&f sale was only on clearance and reg priced items




I agree. F&F should be applied on basically everything.  I dunno what it is about the hamilton that stops me.  I hate how the new hamilton saffianos have the closing strap in the top middle.  I prefer the simple magnetic closures...that's why the selma appeals to me so much.  Aside from being one of the most comfortable bags I have ever owned, it's so chic and has zipper closure!!


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Ff sale should be for everything. I've never heard of not being able to use on sale items



Ikr!


----------



## CaliChic

Presents4me said:


> I agree. F&F should be applied on basically everything.  I dunno what it is about the hamilton that stops me.  I hate how the new hamilton saffianos have the closing strap in the top middle.  I prefer the simple magnetic closures...that's why the selma appeals to me so much.  Aside from being one of the most comfortable bags I have ever owned, it's so chic and has zipper closure!!



I like both!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CaliChic said:


> I saw a hamilton that was 25% off but the sa said that the f&f sale was only on clearance and reg priced items


I just bought a few already reduced handbags (Coach & MK) from macys.com and F&F 25% discount came off all of them. Oh and a regular priced pair of RL sunglasses. Great deals!


----------



## CaliChic

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought a few already reduced handbags (Coach & MK) from macys.com and F&F 25% discount came off all of them. Oh and a regular priced pair of RL sunglasses. Great deals!



Lucky, im sure the sale is over already  i'll wait for the next one.


----------



## cherry753

Hi everyone - It's my first post here. I bought my first MK bag today at Nordstrom - Large Selma in Luggage. I love the sapphire as well but can only get one at the moment.

FYI - they are 25% off until May 5! Happy shopping!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

CaliChic said:


> I saw a hamilton that was 25% off but the sa said that the f&f sale was only on clearance and reg priced items


Go back and ask for a manager the F&F is on everything at Macy's.  Or order on line.


----------



## CaliChic

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Go back and ask for a manager the F&F is on everything at Macy's.  Or order on line.



I'll try online instead


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition to my Selma collection


----------



## nolegirl01

CaliChic said:


> Lucky, im sure the sale is over already  i'll wait for the next one.




The macys F&F I think doesn't end until Monday


----------



## rubycat

The Macy's ale is going until 5/5.


----------



## francinederby

My Selma just shipped! Nordstrom was selling it at 25% off and I've been wanting it for such a long time. Couldn't resist 

I got it in black. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## francinederby

amanda.panda said:


> No problem!
> View attachment 2568593
> 
> View attachment 2568595


I'm just seeing this! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SelmaLove

Hello, ever-elusive, long-time wished for, VIOLET Selma! I was crushed when L&T sold out in a blink after putting them on sale, but site stalking pays off. Happy, happy girl!


----------



## designer.deals

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2601680
> 
> 
> Hello, ever-elusive, long-time wished for, VIOLET Selma! I was crushed when L&T sold out in a blink after putting them on sale, but site stalking pays off. Happy, happy girl!




Congrats! For how much did you get it for?


----------



## houstonm2198

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2601680
> 
> 
> Hello, ever-elusive, long-time wished for, VIOLET Selma! I was crushed when L&T sold out in a blink after putting them on sale, but site stalking pays off. Happy, happy girl!


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> I am keeping fingers crossed that they add the raspberry hamilton before the sale ends on Monday !



Dillard's had it on sale for 25% off in store until tomorrow.


----------



## Christa72720

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition to my Selma collection



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2601680
> 
> 
> Hello, ever-elusive, long-time wished for, VIOLET Selma! I was crushed when L&T sold out in a blink after putting them on sale, but site stalking pays off. Happy, happy girl!


I love that color!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2601680
> 
> 
> Hello, ever-elusive, long-time wished for, VIOLET Selma! I was crushed when L&T sold out in a blink after putting them on sale, but site stalking pays off. Happy, happy girl!




Is this the violet or the pomegranate?


----------



## CambodianAmor

Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







BRiTTANY&#10049;


----------



## VajstaGurly

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;



I'm not really interested in the Selma no more but I would prefer the Selma over the Sutton ... The Selma look gorgeous with the color block ... but that's just my opinion.  good luck deciding ...


----------



## Elendil

francinederby said:


> My Selma just shipped! Nordstrom was selling it at 25% off and I've been wanting it for such a long time. Couldn't resist !




I saw the 25% off the other day so a Selma is on her way to me.


----------



## SelmaLove

nolegirl01 said:


> Is this the violet or the pomegranate?




Definitely Violet. I have pomegranate as well.


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> Dillard's had it on sale for 25% off in store until tomorrow.




I don't have a Dillard's near me


----------



## SelmaLove

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;





I am a full on Selma girl, but I understand your dilemma. I like the coloring of the dressy more, but the shape of the Selma is my preference usually. Such a hard call!


----------



## ubo22

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;


I'm a Selma girl, too, but I think this particular color scheme looks better on the Dressy/Sutton.


----------



## SelmaLove

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks, lovie! I grabbed the violet with grommets in February from Macy's, but there was something that made me keep searching. When I found it on L&T, I had to check her out! When comparing them both, it's a tough call, but I think I'll use the plain one more than the one with the grommets, so I'll return the grommet version to Macy's.


----------



## SelmaLove

BeachBagGal said:


> I love that color!!!


Thanks, doll!


----------



## nolegirl01

SelmaLove said:


> Definitely Violet. I have pomegranate as well.




Very Nice! It's really pretty! Yeah i have the pomegranate as well, didn't even know they came in violet! love all these different colors!!!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I don't have a Dillard's near me




Try to give them a calll


----------



## nhung832

Pick her up from macys!! &#128525;


----------



## SelmaLove

nhung832 said:


> Pick her up from macys!! &#128525;




Gorgeous!


----------



## nhung832

Thank you!! She is.


----------



## keishapie1973

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;



I actually love the colors on both but prefer the Dressy just a little more. If you already have a Selma, then exchange this one for the Dressy.....


----------



## jazzyj1021

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;




I like the selma.. But the dressy is pretty too. I'm no help.


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;




Keep the Selma!


----------



## BeachBagGal

nhung832 said:


> Pick her up from macys!! &#128525;


Is this Dune w/ silver hardware?


----------



## nhung832

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this Dune w/ silver hardware?



No it the dark khaki with gold hardware.  Got this on clearance at macys.


----------



## ilysukixD

Jewel Selma  After months and months looking for the Jewel Selma, it's finally mine!!!


----------



## toratora

Omg you guys i spilled milk tea on my black Selma today. Please tell me how to clean it....


----------



## Shelly95

toratora said:


> Omg you guys i spilled milk tea on my black Selma today. Please tell me how to clean it....



If it's saffiano leather, try wipe it down with wet wipes, it shouldn't leave any traces (Y)


----------



## SelmaLove

Macy's added the color block Selmas and raspberry selma to their site for those of you wanting to grab them with f/f!


----------



## Scooch

Need some help ladies! Going to macys today to check out the Selma's! I really want a neutral color to use all year and wear with anything! Love the black but I hate the black interior so I've narrowed it down to grey and navy! I wear a lot of black and grey dress outfits for my job ( paralegal in a big law firm). So help me decide!!!


----------



## adesuwa1989

I'm new to this purseblog forum. I'm also new to Michael kors bag world because i live in London, but, before Easter holidays i brought two mk bags, which i cannot wait to show you guys..


----------



## AuntJulie

Scooch said:


> Need some help ladies! Going to macys today to check out the Selma's! I really want a neutral color to use all year and wear with anything! Love the black but I hate the black interior so I've narrowed it down to grey and navy! I wear a lot of black and grey dress outfits for my job ( paralegal in a big law firm). So help me decide!!!



I would go with the navy!  It is gorgeous!  I have the pearl gray and I love my navy more!


----------



## nolegirl01

Scooch said:


> Need some help ladies! Going to macys today to check out the Selma's! I really want a neutral color to use all year and wear with anything! Love the black but I hate the black interior so I've narrowed it down to grey and navy! I wear a lot of black and grey dress outfits for my job ( paralegal in a big law firm). So help me decide!!!




I'm biased because I have the pearl grey and absolutely love it! It goes with everything so I'm going to say the pearl grey!


----------



## Ebby

I've just ordered my first MK Selma in navy from the Nordstrom site, couldn't resist the 25% off! Cannot wait to show everyone the pics when the bag arrives, am hoping it's a good neutral to use for work as well as casual wear  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## francinederby

Ebby said:


> I've just ordered my first MK Selma in navy from the Nordstrom site, couldn't resist the 25% off! Cannot wait to show everyone the pics when the bag arrives, am hoping it's a good neutral to use for work as well as casual wear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Awesome! Just got mine in black from Nordstrom too. I could not resist the 25% off either. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Ebby

francinederby said:


> Awesome! Just got mine in black from Nordstrom too. I could not resist the 25% off either. Can't wait for it to arrive




Brilliant - we'll have to get some piccies on when they arrive 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## coachette08

Ebby said:


> Brilliant - we'll have to get some piccies on when they arrive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Ordered my first Selma today from Nordstrom in navy. I'm excited can't wait for it to arrive. Now for a matching wallet.


----------



## paula3boys

I was bad today. I ordered the raspberry/black/white colorblock Selma from Nordies because they price matched 25% off. This is my early birthday present to myself (mid June). Now I will be impatiently stalking...

This will be my first Selma. 

Hopefully it isn't too young of a color scheme for me. I will be 40 next month.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I was bad today. I ordered the raspberry/black/white colorblock Selma from Nordies because they price matched 25% off. This is my early birthday present to myself (mid June). Now I will be impatiently stalking...
> 
> This will be my first Selma.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't too young of a color scheme for me. I will be 40 next month.




How were you able to do that


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> How were you able to do that



I went online and did a "live chat" before I clicked on submit order. I only order online as I get cash back through e bates website. Right now that is 6%. I talked to the guy and told him about Macy's 25% discount. He let me place the order then went in and price matched it for me. 

I couldn't order it online with Macy's. I kept trying to add it all day, but it wouldn't add so I went to Nordies instead. I am happier with their customer service anyway


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I went online and did a "live chat" before I clicked on submit order. I only order online as I get cash back through e bates website. Right now that is 6%. I talked to the guy and told him about Macy's 25% discount. He let me place the order then went in and price matched it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't order it online with Macy's. I kept trying to add it all day, but it wouldn't add so I went to Nordies instead. I am happier with their customer service anyway




So he did an adjustment after u place the order?


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> So he did an adjustment after u place the order?



Yes, within minutes after I placed the order so when I see the "in process" status for it and click it, it now shows the new price.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Yes, within minutes after I placed the order so when I see the "in process" status for it and click it, it now shows the new price.




That's a nice . I've always wondered how I could use ****** because i always price match at nordies


----------



## Andie25

My medium studded Selma messenger


----------



## houstonm2198

Andie25 said:


> My medium studded Selma messenger


Cute!


----------



## Live It Up

My first Selma! I love it!


----------



## istina

Hey guys! I'm so thrilled that I've decided to be apart of the Selma family.. I'll be making my first purchase soon but I'm still very undecided about which colour I should be getting. I already know I'm getting a medium sized Selma, now to decide which colour to get.. Initially I fell in love with the red Selma. The colour just stood out from all the rest, it just pops! Then I saw the navy and thought that would be very versatile and would definitely work with my style. But the white Selma just looks sooo clean and classy.... Now I'm torn. My wardrobe mostly consists of basic colours, throw in a bit of pastels.. I need something thats classy but still young and fresh.. Something sophisticated and still fun.. Which concludes I should be getting the red Selma, right??? I plan to use this as an everyday bag.. Although tempted, I don't think I have enough resources to get more than one Selma at the moment.. Please help, I need opinions!


----------



## Andie25

I really love red bags! Like you, my wardrobe consists of basic colours. I prefer to wear a lot of basic items and style them up with bright accessories. Red is an ideal colour because it goes with practically anything and you can wear it all year long.

Good luck making your decision


----------



## istina

Andie25 said:


> I really love red bags! Like you, my wardrobe consists of basic colours. I prefer to wear a lot of basic items and style them up with bright accessories. Red is an ideal colour because it goes with practically anything and you can wear it all year long.
> 
> Good luck making your decision



Red is the best right??! I couldn't agree more! I can't get over how amazing it looks especially with the gold hardware.. Now I'm sold. I'll be getting the red Selma!!!


----------



## Anastasia881

Hello everyone. Can you tell me how many stitches should be on authentic Selma Medium (under handles)? In one shop I saw 5, in other 4 &#128532; Are 5 stitches mean that it's a fake? Or it is possible for real one?


----------



## AuntJulie

istina said:


> Hey guys! I'm so thrilled that I've decided to be apart of the Selma family.. I'll be making my first purchase soon but I'm still very undecided about which colour I should be getting. I already know I'm getting a medium sized Selma, now to decide which colour to get.. Initially I fell in love with the red Selma. The colour just stood out from all the rest, it just pops! Then I saw the navy and thought that would be very versatile and would definitely work with my style. But the white Selma just looks sooo clean and classy.... Now I'm torn. My wardrobe mostly consists of basic colours, throw in a bit of pastels.. I need something thats classy but still young and fresh.. Something sophisticated and still fun.. Which concludes I should be getting the red Selma, right??? I plan to use this as an everyday bag.. Although tempted, I don't think I have enough resources to get more than one Selma at the moment.. Please help, I need opinions!




Get the red!  I haven't used mine yet, but it's so pretty it's too hard to part with!


----------



## LoveBargain

CambodianAmor said:


> Okay everyone so I'm going through a tiny phase where I don't know if I should keep my color block selma that I have right now or return to get the color block dressy sutton tote. Here's mine right now vs the dressy thanks for the opinions I would appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602193
> View attachment 2602195
> View attachment 2602196
> 
> 
> 
> BRiTTANY&#10049;


I will go for Selma


----------



## Elendil

I'm finally a member!

My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305



She's beautiful ... congrats ...


----------



## keishapie1973

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305



Pretty!!!!


----------



## istina

AuntJulie said:


> Get the red!  I haven't used mine yet, but it's so pretty it's too hard to part with!



I could imagine how hard it is to part with such a beauty! Personally out of all the Selmas, I find the one in red stands out the most.. and I like the fact that it would brighten up my outfit as I tend to stick more to basic colours.. my mind is made up!  my first Selma investment would be no other than the red! Thank you ladies for your input.. I will definitely be posting up pics of my new baby when it arrives


----------



## KjDancer

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305


Wow pretty colour!! I love the Selma bag and really want to buy one soon, just too many lovely colours to choose from.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305


So pretty! I love that Sapphire color!


----------



## Elendil

Thank you!


I'm so glad i finally got one, have been looking 6 month for the right color and when Nordstroms had the discount last week I just couldn't resist.


----------



## houstonm2198

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305


She's pretty!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Elendil said:


> I'm finally a member!
> 
> My large Selma in sapphire arrived from the US today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606305


Such a pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

istina said:


> Hey guys! I'm so thrilled that I've decided to be apart of the Selma family.. I'll be making my first purchase soon but I'm still very undecided about which colour I should be getting. I already know I'm getting a medium sized Selma, now to decide which colour to get.. Initially I fell in love with the red Selma. The colour just stood out from all the rest, it just pops! Then I saw the navy and thought that would be very versatile and would definitely work with my style. But the white Selma just looks sooo clean and classy.... Now I'm torn. My wardrobe mostly consists of basic colours, throw in a bit of pastels.. I need something thats classy but still young and fresh.. Something sophisticated and still fun.. Which concludes I should be getting the red Selma, right??? I plan to use this as an everyday bag.. Although tempted, I don't think I have enough resources to get more than one Selma at the moment.. Please help, I need opinions!


I have the red selma in in medium and its definitely my favourite selma! Especially when I'm wearing neutrals, I got tons of compliments on the bag!


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

Does the Wrapping of MK Selma can actually tells if the bag is authentic?? Some news circulating saying that MK must wrapped with soft paper and not plastic, how true is this??


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

And also does MK Selma Jewel comes with silver hardware instead of gold ???

Thanks


----------



## nolegirl01

Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited! 
So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


----------



## Live It Up

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


Beautiful. I love those colors.


----------



## ubo22

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


Great photo of three gorgeous bags!  I love that the colors are so different from each other.


----------



## KjDancer

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


Oooohhh lovely! Love the Summer Blue, what are the other colours....Fuchsia and ??


----------



## Live It Up

My newest Selma.


----------



## houstonm2198

Live It Up said:


> My newest Selma.


Cute!


----------



## houstonm2198

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


Love them all!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> My newest Selma.



Cute!!! I saw a lady carrying this bag in Kohls yesterday. I couldn't help staring....


----------



## nolegirl01

KjDancer said:


> Oooohhh lovely! Love the Summer Blue, what are the other colours....Fuchsia and ??



It's the Pearl Grey and Pomegranate


----------



## BeachBagGal

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


Love those colors! I have the Pearl Grey in the mini messenger and love it! I've been thinking about getting a bag in summer blue - love that color!


----------



## fergielicious

My new colorblock selma came today!


----------



## fergielicious

fergielicious said:


> My new colorblock selma came today!



Sorry pic is sideways!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Sorry pic is sideways!



The bag is so pretty ... I'm in love lol


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Sorry pic is sideways!



Love it!  It's so beautiful!


----------



## fergielicious

VajstaGurly said:


> The bag is so pretty ... I'm in love lol











AuntJulie said:


> Love it!  It's so beautiful!



Thanks ladies! I wasn't sure if i was going to like it but it is way prettier in person! So happy!


----------



## Live It Up

tauketula said:


> Cute!!! I saw a lady carrying this bag in Kohls yesterday. I couldn't help staring....


Thanks! I've caught a few ladies ogling it when I'm at the hospital. One of the nurses tending to my husband went nuts over it...she just had to touch it and ask me all about it. She was so disappointed that she missed out on the Macy's F&F sale.


----------



## Live It Up

fergielicious said:


> My new colorblock selma came today!


So pretty! I love that color so much. I wish I could wear any shade of pink, but the color looks terrible on me.


----------



## sambalsotong

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...



Wow the summer blue is GORGEOUS! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> My newest Selma.


You know what, I really love the look of your new Selma.


----------



## berrykisses

fergielicious said:


> Sorry pic is sideways!



 that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> You know what, I really love the look of your new Selma.


Thanks. You know, it really didn't appeal to me until I saw it in the store and held it. Then it was LOVE!


----------



## nolegirl01

sambalsotong said:


> Wow the summer blue is GORGEOUS! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;




Thank you! Yes it is, it pops really well, it's really pretty in person!


----------



## mlhleigh

I love the color block! Love them all actually, which is why I'm here. Hello everyone, I love seeing all your Selmas... So pretty!


----------



## KjDancer

nolegirl01 said:


> It's the Pearl Grey and Pomegranate


Beautiful...love them all


----------



## nolegirl01

KjDancer said:


> Beautiful...love them all




Thank you!!!


----------



## vhelya

Finally I decided to take this bag as my 3rd selma.
I can't stop thinking whether or not to get it for few months

This is my 3rd selma, large red grommet..Although it's not the latest design but I totally in love with this


----------



## houstonm2198

vhelya said:


> Finally I decided to take this bag as my 3rd selma.
> I can't stop thinking whether or not to get it for few months
> 
> This is my 3rd selma, large red grommet..Although it's not the latest design but I totally in love with this


She's gorgeous!


----------



## leaevelyn

My selma family: xtra large size studded in dark dune, large in pearl grey, large grommet in dark khaki, medium grommet in blossom pink. I am obsessed!


----------



## acm1134

leaevelyn said:


> My selma family: xtra large size studded in dark dune, large in pearl grey, large grommet in dark khaki, medium grommet in blossom pink. I am obsessed!




Beautiful collection !


----------



## acm1134

vhelya said:


> Finally I decided to take this bag as my 3rd selma.
> 
> I can't stop thinking whether or not to get it for few months
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd selma, large red grommet..Although it's not the latest design but I totally in love with this




I had my eye on this bag forever ! In the end I decided to keep my solid red. Where did you find her at ?


----------



## vhelya

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!




Thank you so much


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Finally I decided to take this bag as my 3rd selma.
> I can't stop thinking whether or not to get it for few months
> 
> This is my 3rd selma, large red grommet..Although it's not the latest design but I totally in love with this



Excellent choice!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> I had my eye on this bag forever ! In the end I decided to keep my solid red. Where did you find her at ?




I got it from Bloomingdales few months back. I kept thinking whether to keep or to sell since I have already 2 selmas and also considering sutton design.

It was 25% disc when I got the bag and the red color was sold out very fast.
But after considering for few months, I decided to take care of this beauty &#128541;


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> Excellent choice!  It's gorgeous!




Thank you so much &#128516;
I feel no regret to take care this beauty bag &#128525;


----------



## vhelya

leaevelyn said:


> My selma family: xtra large size studded in dark dune, large in pearl grey, large grommet in dark khaki, medium grommet in blossom pink. I am obsessed!




Lovely family


----------



## houstonm2198

leaevelyn said:


> My selma family: xtra large size studded in dark dune, large in pearl grey, large grommet in dark khaki, medium grommet in blossom pink. I am obsessed!


Love your collection.


----------



## lovelystars

hello ladies,

are there any difference in the MK Selma and Selma messenger?

it's abit confusing. :/

am contemplating to get one in navy 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

vhelya said:


> Finally I decided to take this bag as my 3rd selma.
> I can't stop thinking whether or not to get it for few months
> 
> This is my 3rd selma, large red grommet..Although it's not the latest design but I totally in love with this


 
Pretty! Who doesn't love a red bag?!?!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leaevelyn said:


> My selma family: xtra large size studded in dark dune, large in pearl grey, large grommet in dark khaki, medium grommet in blossom pink. I am obsessed!


 
Beautiful collection!


----------



## vhelya

lovelystars said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> are there any difference in the MK Selma and Selma messenger?
> 
> it's abit confusing. :/
> 
> am contemplating to get one in navy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



There are 2 types of selma which are selma satchel and selma messenger..
Selma satchel comes in medium and large sizes
Selma messenger comes in mini, medium, and large sizes

Mini and medium selma messengers have no handle, the rest have handle.

Hope this helps


----------



## vhelya

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Who doesn't love a red bag?!?!




 Thank you
Red is the most difficult color to find


----------



## lovelystars

vhelya said:


> There are 2 types of selma which are selma satchel and selma messenger..
> Selma satchel comes in medium and large sizes
> Selma messenger comes in mini, medium, and large sizes
> 
> Mini and medium selma messengers have no handle, the rest have handle.
> 
> Hope this helps




thanks!! so what difference is the large Selma and the large Selma messengers? which one is bigger?


----------



## vhelya

lovelystars said:


> thanks!! so what difference is the large Selma and the large Selma messengers? which one is bigger?




Large selma satchel is the biggest one..
Large selma messenger has almost the same size like medium satchel but large messenger is more to the vertical shape while medium satchel is more horizontal.

Try to google it for more clearer pictures.


----------



## yun9430

Dilemma Dilemma Dilemma.. 
Dunno which to choose between

Selma Grommet in Blossom Pink   OR



Selma Jewel Trim in Powder Blue..



Any opinions? Need some advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## leaevelyn

If I have the money I will buy both of them LOL..... But if I have to choose I'll go with blossom pink (I have exactly the same medium selma grommet blossom pink which I posted to this forum yesterday). It is too pretty to be missed, dear. Believe me  

Besides, I had ever found somebody in ebay sell the selma jewel with one of the jewel is missing. I was then concluded that the jewel attached to that handbag might no be assembled very well. I'm afraid that in the longer time more jewels will be missing. But well.. It's just my thought. I don't have any MK handbag with jewel, don't have any experience with any of that  

Ps: I also post the pic of my selma grommet blossom pink so you'll be able to see how pretty is it. 




yun9430 said:


> Dilemma Dilemma Dilemma..
> Dunno which to choose between
> 
> Selma Grommet in Blossom Pink   OR
> View attachment 2611884
> 
> 
> Selma Jewel Trim in Powder Blue..
> View attachment 2611885
> 
> 
> Any opinions? Need some advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> Dilemma Dilemma Dilemma..
> 
> Dunno which to choose between
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Grommet in Blossom Pink   OR
> 
> View attachment 2611884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Jewel Trim in Powder Blue..
> 
> View attachment 2611885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions? Need some advice. Thanks!!!




I have jewel trim selma which I love the most since it's my 1st selma.
I never had any problem with the jewel and I don't think it will easily fall as it is strongly attached.
Unless if the person treat the bag very badly or the bag is fake as nowadays superfakes MK are everywhere in the market (just be careful when u buy MK bag from any unauthorized supplier)

I also have grommet selma in red color. It's lovely but since jewel trim design is hardly found nowadays, my opinion if you got a chance to get, I will go with jewel trim

Powder blue color is nicer in real as I experienced it is too difficult to get the good result of the color in pics 

But since both bags are too lovely, just follow your heart, which bag make you fell in love and keep on appearing in ur mind 

Here is my all selmas 




View attachment 2611904


----------



## yun9430

leaevelyn said:


> If I have the money I will buy both of them LOL..... But if I have to choose I'll go with blossom pink (I have exactly the same medium selma grommet blossom pink which I posted to this forum yesterday). It is too pretty to be missed, dear. Believe me
> 
> Besides, I had ever found somebody in ebay sell the selma jewel with one of the jewel is missing. I was then concluded that the jewel attached to that handbag might no be assembled very well. I'm afraid that in the longer time more jewels will be missing. But well.. It's just my thought. I don't have any MK handbag with jewel, don't have any experience with any of that
> 
> Ps: I also post the pic of my selma grommet blossom pink so you'll be able to see how pretty is it.


I wish i have the money to get them both! 
Wow! Ur pink grommet is so pretty! Nice!


----------



## yun9430

vhelya said:


> I have jewel trim selma which I love the most since it's my 1st selma.
> I never had any problem with the jewel and I don't think it will easily fall as it is strongly attached.
> Unless if the person treat the bag very badly or the bag is fake as nowadays superfakes MK are everywhere in the market (just be careful when u buy MK bag from any unauthorized supplier)
> 
> I also have grommet selma in red color. It's lovely but since jewel trim design is hardly found nowadays, my opinion if you got a chance to get, I will go with jewel trim
> 
> Powder blue color is nicer in real as I experienced it is too difficult to get the good result of the color in pics
> 
> But since both bags are too lovely, just follow your heart, which bag make you fell in love and keep on appearing in ur mind
> 
> Here is my all selmas
> 
> View attachment 2611901
> View attachment 2611902
> 
> View attachment 2611904


It will be my first selma.. that's why dilemma..

My heart fell for Powder Blue at first because the color is so rare and i prefer jewel than stud...
But, I browsing thru the net looking at pictures the color seems a lot darker than the one appear on michaelkors.com which pulled me back a bit...

And then my sis showed me this blossom pink grommet! Then came my problem!  lol

I wanted to get the blue one but really worry the color is different from what i expect.. I dun have the chance to see the real piece cuz there is no such color available at my country here..


----------



## red73

where are the powder blue and blossom pink being sold currently?


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> It will be my first selma.. that's why dilemma..
> 
> My heart fell for Powder Blue at first because the color is so rare and i prefer jewel than stud...
> But, I browsing thru the net looking at pictures the color seems a lot darker than the one appear on michaelkors.com which pulled me back a bit...
> 
> And then my sis showed me this blossom pink grommet! Then came my problem!  lol
> 
> I wanted to get the blue one but really worry the color is different from what i expect.. I dun have the chance to see the real piece cuz there is no such color available at my country here..




LOL
Yes it's indeed darker than the one posted in the web.
But I still love it and many people praise it whenever I wore it 
The jewel trim design is the most expensive one among other designs, followed by grommet, studs, and plain selmas

The bag is still my favorite among those 3 selmas I have. I paid full price  for it but I never regret it coz after I bought it, it was sold out very fast 

I gave u 1 pic, I think this is quite close to the real color of the bag.

You can think about it again. The most important is you don't feel regret after buying your 1st selma 

I'm quite addicted since then but I can't keep on buying as it's kinda little expensive


----------



## yun9430

vhelya said:


> LOL
> Yes it's indeed darker than the one posted in the web.
> But I still love it and many people praise it whenever I wore it
> The jewel trim design is the most expensive one among other designs, followed by grommet, studs, and plain selmas
> 
> The bag is still my favorite among those 3 selmas I have. I paid full price  for it but I never regret it coz after I bought it, it was sold out very fast
> 
> I gave u 1 pic, I think this is quite close to the real color of the bag.
> 
> You can think about it again. The most important is you don't feel regret after buying your 1st selma
> 
> I'm quite addicted since then but I can't keep on buying as it's kinda little expensive
> 
> View attachment 2611977


Thanks a lot for the sharing! It's very helpful! 
From your pictures, the blue seems just nice.. The blue is pastel and warm.. I like it! 
Mind sharing how u style up with your outfit? Was thinking about that too!  

While making up my mind, have to start searching for bag.. These two are really low in stock and very hard to get nowadays. 

As what the reseller I trust (who I bought most of my Coach and Kate Spade from) says, these two are really hard to get in US now.. Very very rare...


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> Thanks a lot for the sharing! It's very helpful!
> From your pictures, the blue seems just nice.. The blue is pastel and warm.. I like it!
> Mind sharing how u style up with your outfit? Was thinking about that too!
> 
> While making up my mind, have to start searching for bag.. These two are really low in stock and very hard to get nowadays.
> 
> As what the reseller I trust (who I bought most of my Coach and Kate Spade from) says, these two are really hard to get in US now.. Very very rare...




Yes, those 2 design is indeed very rare now..
I bought mine last year on December and I don't think I ever saw it again this year honestly.

I found it is not difficult to match with my outfits since most of my outfits are easy match color 

But, soft color is quite easy to match with other colors too compared to red color or sapphire blue which has strong colors. They are very nice but I felt difficult to match them with other colors than black 

But powder blue color is fine with most of the colors. Seems like this color has similarity with grey color thus most of the time I have no worries to match it with any of my outfit


----------



## BeachBagGal

yun9430 said:


> Dilemma Dilemma Dilemma..
> Dunno which to choose between
> 
> Selma Grommet in Blossom Pink   OR
> View attachment 2611884
> 
> 
> Selma Jewel Trim in Powder Blue..
> View attachment 2611885
> 
> 
> Any opinions? Need some advice. Thanks!!!


I love them both, but I like the Blossom one better. I think that the feminine color pairs nicely with the edgier looking grommets. Then again, I'm slightly partial to the grommets.


----------



## eiresh12

yun9430 said:


> Dilemma Dilemma Dilemma..
> Dunno which to choose between
> 
> Selma Grommet in Blossom Pink   OR
> View attachment 2611884
> 
> 
> Selma Jewel Trim in Powder Blue..
> View attachment 2611885
> 
> 
> Any opinions? Need some advice. Thanks!!!



I love the blossom pink, it's very gorgeous!


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

This my new selma medium jewel turquoise, can anyone help me to authenticate it??
I bought this frm a IntaShop..
It does not has a tag, thats why I was not sure if its authentic..
And also it does not wrap in soft paper but the only the strap wrapped with plastic..

Please help..
Thanks girls..


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

More pictures here, there are also some slight scratches on the corner studs,  the seller said this is normal as it is from the outlet..

Thanks again


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> More pictures here, there are also some slight scratches on the corner studs,  the seller said this is normal as it is from the outlet..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again




Sorry I'm very sure, 100% the bag is fake..The slight scratches is normal as it is fake but not normal for authentic bag!

All fakers will make excuse using outlets. Don't think that because the bag is from outlet then it's normal to have any defect..

ONLY FAKE BAG and FAKE Seller!

If u got any chance to give back, please give back..The bag is not even super fake!


----------



## Ebby

My first MK purchase arrived today, well - was actually delivered by Nordstrom last week however the delivery company didn't put a card through the door so only just got it from my neighbour  

My new navy Selma! Am so pleased, she's lovely and is a great neutral to use for work as well. Very happy  






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

vhelya said:


> Sorry I'm very sure, 100% the bag is fake..The slight scratches is normal as it is fake but not normal for authentic bag!
> 
> All fakers will make excuse using outlets. Don't think that because the bag is from outlet then it's normal to have any defect..
> 
> ONLY FAKE BAG and FAKE Seller!
> 
> If u got any chance to give back, please give back..The bag is not even super fake!


hello vhelya, thx for the advice, do u think i should bring to the boutique to authenticate it first before returning?? cause I have questioned the seller and she asked me better to bring to boutique to check it out if i still worried bout the authenticity of the bag..

thanks..


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> hello vhelya, thx for the advice, do u think i should bring to the boutique to authenticate it first before returning?? cause I have questioned the seller and she asked me better to bring to boutique to check it out if i still worried bout the authenticity of the bag..
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..




You can try but I'm a bit doubt if the SA will be quite helpful to authenticate your bag. Most of SA will not entertain the authentication request.
If the seller is honest, why can't she provide u the proof of authenticity from her side such as receipt..
Anyway, the bag is totally wrong and many mistakes found in your bag, not only scratches but also tag, shape, lining, etc are wrong.
They are enough to prove that the bag is fake..
Sorry to say that dear, but the market is indeed quite evil..

You can also go to another tpf "Authenticate This Michael Kors"
Someone else will help u there to confirm


----------



## vhelya

Ebby said:


> My first MK purchase arrived today, well - was actually delivered by Nordstrom last week however the delivery company didn't put a card through the door so only just got it from my neighbour
> 
> My new navy Selma! Am so pleased, she's lovely and is a great neutral to use for work as well. Very happy
> 
> View attachment 2612929
> View attachment 2612930
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Congratttsss, navy color with gold hardware is Ammmaaazziinngg


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

vhelya said:


> You can try but I'm a bit doubt if the SA will be quite helpful to authenticate your bag. Most of SA will not entertain the authentication request.
> If the seller is honest, why can't she provide u the proof of authenticity from her side such as receipt..
> Anyway, the bag is totally wrong and many mistakes found in your bag, not only scratches but also tag, shape, lining, etc are wrong.
> They are enough to prove that the bag is fake..
> Sorry to say that dear, but the market is indeed quite evil..
> 
> You can also go to another tpf "Authenticate This Michael Kors"
> Someone else will help u there to confirm


Hello vhelya, yes, I will try to bring it to the boutique and check it out.. 
Thx for the advise again..
Yup, I knew there were lots of fake bags out there, Initially I thought of taking stocks from that seller to sell on my page, but for safe, I myself bought the bag from that seller 1st as I do not want to sell fake bags to my customers.. 
Once If I confirm that the bag is fake, I will stop doing business with that seller..  

Thx again vhelya


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> Hello vhelya, yes, I will try to bring it to the boutique and check it out..
> Thx for the advise again..
> Yup, I knew there were lots of fake bags out there, Initially I thought of taking stocks from that seller to sell on my page, but for safe, I myself bought the bag from that seller 1st as I do not want to sell fake bags to my customers..
> Once If I confirm that the bag is fake, I will stop doing business with that seller..
> 
> Thx again vhelya




Most welcome &#128522;


----------



## AuntJulie

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> More pictures here, there are also some slight scratches on the corner studs,  the seller said this is normal as it is from the outlet..
> 
> Thanks again



Based on the lining and the hardware underneath the handles, I believe this to be fake.


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

AuntJulie said:


> Based on the lining and the hardware underneath the handles, I believe this to be fake.


Hello AuntJulie, I never thought that the hardware below the handle is wrong, cause its a jewel instead of the plain selma.. thanks, noted.. 

Thanks so much..


----------



## yun9430

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> This my new selma medium jewel turquoise, can anyone help me to authenticate it??
> I bought this frm a IntaShop..
> It does not has a tag, thats why I was not sure if its authentic..
> And also it does not wrap in soft paper but the only the strap wrapped with plastic..
> 
> Please help..
> Thanks girls..


I thought Jewel Trim only available in Powder Blue, Black and White. Never see this color before... 
Agree with vhelya.. defeats are not normal for authentic bag..


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

yun9430 said:


> I thought Jewel Trim only available in Powder Blue, Black and White. Never see this color before...
> Agree with vhelya.. defeats are not normal for authentic bag..


Hello yun9430, thx, I will bring it to the boutique most probably this wednesday to check it.. Will update u girls bout it.. Lets us share & learn 

Thanks


----------



## vhelya

yun9430 said:


> i thought jewel trim only available in powder blue, black and white. Never see this color before...
> 
> Agree with vhelya.. Defeats are not normal for authentic bag..



&#128513;


----------



## vhelya

Does anyone here have Navy Grommet selma? Can post the pic and is it still available now?

TIA


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

vhelya said:


> Does anyone here have Navy Grommet selma? Can post the pic and is it still available now?
> 
> TIA


vhelya, lol.. u girls really crazy bout MK selma that much ya??!! Great !!!


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> vhelya, lol.. u girls really crazy bout MK selma that much ya??!! Great !!!




ADDICTED, Lol


----------



## KjDancer

Ebby said:


> My first MK purchase arrived today, well - was actually delivered by Nordstrom last week however the delivery company didn't put a card through the door so only just got it from my neighbour
> 
> My new navy Selma! Am so pleased, she's lovely and is a great neutral to use for work as well. Very happy
> 
> View attachment 2612929
> View attachment 2612930
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Beautiful! Thinking about getting the Navy....but is a tough choice as the Selma comes in soo many lovely colours  Do you have any mod pics?


----------



## houstonm2198

Ebby said:


> My first MK purchase arrived today, well - was actually delivered by Nordstrom last week however the delivery company didn't put a card through the door so only just got it from my neighbour
> 
> My new navy Selma! Am so pleased, she's lovely and is a great neutral to use for work as well. Very happy
> 
> View attachment 2612929
> View attachment 2612930
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Pretty! Love the color


----------



## lovelystars

KjDancer said:


> Beautiful! Thinking about getting the Navy....but is a tough choice as the Selma comes in soo many lovely colours  Do you have any mod pics?




mod shots pls! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## acm1134

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> This my new selma medium jewel turquoise, can anyone help me to authenticate it??
> I bought this frm a IntaShop..
> It does not has a tag, thats why I was not sure if its authentic..
> And also it does not wrap in soft paper but the only the strap wrapped with plastic..
> 
> Please help..
> Thanks girls..


I have to agree with everyone else. The bag doesn't look authentic. The shape of the bag in general doesn't look correct and the jewel selma never came out in that color that I am aware of. Also, the seam down the middle of the lining is also another indication that the bag is fake. Please let us know what the boutique says !


----------



## backseat5am

Hi everyone, I was going to post mod pics of my new preloved mini Selma BUT it broke as I was leaving my apartment today! The leather loop holding the D ring just ripped clean off! I am so heartbroken. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it fixable? I am contacting the eBay seller now.


----------



## jazzyj1021

backseat5am said:


> Hi everyone, I was going to post mod pics of my new preloved mini Selma BUT it broke as I was leaving my apartment today! The leather loop holding the D ring just ripped clean off! I am so heartbroken. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it fixable? I am contacting the eBay seller now.




Oh no! I'm sorry that happened to you!! 
I haven't heard of it happening to a Selma but I know some ladies in the Coach Mini Tanner thread were having problems like that. 
It looks like the threads just popped.. Maybe a shop that specializes in leather can help you or contact Michael Kors CS.


----------



## plumaplomb

backseat5am said:


> Hi everyone, I was going to post mod pics of my new preloved mini Selma BUT it broke as I was leaving my apartment today! The leather loop holding the D ring just ripped clean off! I am so heartbroken. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it fixable? I am contacting the eBay seller now.



I would definitely take it up with the ebay seller first.  That's horrible!


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> This my new selma medium jewel turquoise, can anyone help me to authenticate it??
> 
> I bought this frm a IntaShop..
> 
> It does not has a tag, thats why I was not sure if its authentic..
> 
> And also it does not wrap in soft paper but the only the strap wrapped with plastic..
> 
> 
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks girls..




I'm sure this is a fake, however it's A+++ quality, I believe MK only have the color like Powder Blue( which I have), optic white, patent leather black, snake pattern ones and that's all. I also saw ebay seller are selling MK jewel selma in hot pink, navy blue, and the teal color you have but I never saw one with tag attached


----------



## sunnysideup8283

vhelya said:


> If the seller is honest, why can't she provide u the proof of authenticity from her side such as receipt...




Receipts aren't an accurate way to verify authenticity. Receipts can easily be faked. Tons of stories about that in the eBay board.


----------



## vhelya

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Receipts aren't an accurate way to verify authenticity. Receipts can easily be faked. Tons of stories about that in the eBay board.




Yes, I also agree on that.. The receipt is only a secondary evidence and authenticity lies on the bag itself
In fact, although the seller has an authentic receipt, she/he can still switch the item.

There are some websites which provide fake receipt, box, and paper bags too for various designer stuffs.

But if the seller wasn't able to provide any evidences from her side and all mistakes were found all over the bag, nothing need to be confirmed anymore. Only FAKE and FAKE

Go to boutique and confirm it may not be necessary because it's already confirmed


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

acm1134 said:


> I have to agree with everyone else. The bag doesn't look authentic. The shape of the bag in general doesn't look correct and the jewel selma never came out in that color that I am aware of. Also, the seam down the middle of the lining is also another indication that the bag is fake. Please let us know what the boutique says !


hello acm1134, 

Yup, i noticed that seam at the lining, I have compared my bag with some of the authentic bag pictures, the more i compare, the more flaws i see, even the size of jewel do not seems right..

I have talked to the seller and asked for refund, she dare me to authenticate the bag at the boutique and asked for a certification to prove that the bag is fake first before she refund..

Real sad, trusted her and helped her to sell her products.. I think that will never happen again..


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

ilysukixD said:


> I'm sure this is a fake, however it's A+++ quality, I believe MK only have the color like Powder Blue( which I have), optic white, patent leather black, snake pattern ones and that's all. I also saw ebay seller are selling MK jewel selma in hot pink, navy blue, and the teal color you have but I never saw one with tag attached


Hello ilysukixD, 

Yes, mine do not come with a tag, when i asked that seller bout it, she said no tag provided..
She seems very confident that the bag is authentic.. 
I also have seen gred AAA++ MK Selma, never thought that I end up having that kind of bag.. 
Again, I am really sad bout it.. I even ordered another MK selma frm her and gave her full payment..


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> Hello ilysukixD,
> 
> Yes, mine do not come with a tag, when i asked that seller bout it, she said no tag provided..
> She seems very confident that the bag is authentic..
> I also have seen gred AAA++ MK Selma, never thought that I end up having that kind of bag..
> Again, I am really sad bout it.. I even ordered another MK selma frm her and gave her full payment..




Did you pay her through paypal??? If so, please open a case against her ASAP!!!! Or contact your bank ASAP. I hope you get your money back


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

ilysukixD said:


> Did you pay her through paypal??? If so, please open a case against her ASAP!!!! Or contact your bank ASAP. I hope you get your money back


Hello ilysukixD,
I paid her through e-banking, already 2 weeks plus ..
If I can get one of the bag refund, I am happy already..
dear, i tell you what, not only her selling that bags claiming authentic but several!!!
I will update you bout the boutique feedback mayb this thursday or friday.. Hope the sale assistants frm the boutique are helpful enough to sort thing out..


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> hello acm1134,
> 
> Yup, i noticed that seam at the lining, I have compared my bag with some of the authentic bag pictures, the more i compare, the more flaws i see, even the size of jewel do not seems right..
> 
> I have talked to the seller and asked for refund, she dare me to authenticate the bag at the boutique and asked for a certification to prove that the bag is fake first before she refund..
> 
> Real sad, trusted her and helped her to sell her products.. I think that will never happen again..



Don't bother going to MK store because most Mk salesperson doesn't authentic bag or can tell if the bags are real or fake. One time I asked a salesperson if they know about the medium size selma with the handles and they said MK never made it in that size and she just gave me a look... As if I was stupid .... Sigh MK salesperson are not helpful at all.. but anyway if your seller need proof I'm more than happy to help you I can send pictures of the difference of your bag and mine


----------



## ilysukixD

I spotted a difference already hahas
Oh nooo!!! Never send money to seller through e-wire or through western union...it's a sign of scammer.....because there's no way to track who was the receiver and you can't  get your money back even if you contacted your bank of scam..... Next time use paypal!!!! I hope the seller refund you!!!!


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

Hello ilysukiD,

yes, vhelya has warned me bout unfriendly sale assistant.. anyway, got to try it, or else, try different boutiques.. 

I have shown some pic of my bag and the authentic bag to the seller and tell her the difference, she said even prada got difference, she says bags from outlet are like that, she say i can never expect to get an exact bag as the bag frm the boutique.. she has sold more than 70 MK bags and no one has prob with it.. she even said some of the customers went to boutique before and the bags were proved authentic.. 

I told her that if i got a certificate to prove the bags are fake, I told her that she must consider bout taking bags frm the supplier again cause this is serious matter..


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> Hello ilysukiD,
> 
> yes, vhelya has warned me bout unfriendly sale assistant.. anyway, got to try it, or else, try different boutiques..
> 
> I have shown some pic of my bag and the authentic bag to the seller and tell her the difference, she said even prada got difference, she says bags from outlet are like that, she say i can never expect to get an exact bag as the bag frm the boutique.. she has sold more than 70 MK bags and no one has prob with it.. she even said some of the customers went to boutique before and the bags were proved authentic..
> 
> I told her that if i got a certificate to prove the bags are fake, I told her that she must consider bout taking bags frm the supplier again cause this is serious matter..



But the problem is MK never had this model.... This really concerned me that the seller may or may not know he/she is selling fakes... YIKES anyway how much did you paid for the bag?? I remembered I was on a Malaysian site and it was selling this bag for only RM300.. and I came to conclusion that the colorful Jewel selma on Ebay must be fake!!!


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2613984
> 
> I spotted a difference already hahas
> Oh nooo!!! Never send money to seller through e-wire or through western union...it's a sign of scammer.....because there's no way to track who was the receiver and you can't  get your money back even if you contacted your bank of scam..... Next time use paypal!!!! I hope the seller refund you!!!!




Yup agree!! Paypal has a protection thus fakers and scammers will not be able to use any Paypal as payment. 

Everyone in this thread is selma lovers and will be able to tell and spot the mistakes but probably it's better not to reveal all mistakes in public as this thread can be read by the fakers too..Quite scary &#128561;

I ever experienced once buying the fake selma when I was still so naive but since then I learnt  and now able to tell where is fake or authentic..There's also a good point though


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> Hello ilysukiD,
> 
> yes, vhelya has warned me bout unfriendly sale assistant.. anyway, got to try it, or else, try different boutiques..
> 
> I have shown some pic of my bag and the authentic bag to the seller and tell her the difference, she said even prada got difference, she says bags from outlet are like that, she say i can never expect to get an exact bag as the bag frm the boutique.. she has sold more than 70 MK bags and no one has prob with it.. she even said some of the customers went to boutique before and the bags were proved authentic..
> 
> I told her that if i got a certificate to prove the bags are fake, I told her that she must consider bout taking bags frm the supplier again cause this is serious matter..




The more the seller talk the more lies come from her mouth.
She is a BIG LIAR..


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

ilysukixD, I bought this too from a Malaysian, selma jewel  medium RM750, selma stud large RM750, total I paid RM 1.5K, can actually get one from boutique..

vhelya, I am naive and stupid too, I am so stupid to believe her and even promote her products..

I already told her the facts, and she still insisted that i bring to the boutique, so I do not know if she aware that she is selling fake bags or not..

Now i learnt a lesson with the price of 1.5k


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

If sale assistants are not friendly, are there any other way for me to get a piece of paper to prove her wrong??


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> The more the seller talk the more lies come from her mouth.
> She is a BIG LIAR..



I hate dishonest seller.... Recently i purchased a pre-loved selma bag and i was told...she only used it once and when I received there where scratch marks and stain marks... luckily she partially refunded me... if she had told me the truth i won't have gone through these hassles.... 

By the way.... I believe MK had a fuchsia Jewel Selma


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> ilysukixD, I bought this too from a Malaysian, selma jewel  medium RM750, selma stud large RM750, total I paid RM 1.5K, can actually get one from boutique..
> 
> vhelya, I am naive and stupid too, I am so stupid to believe her and even promote her products..
> 
> I already told her the facts, and she still insisted that i bring to the boutique, so I do not know if she aware that she is selling fake bags or not..
> 
> Now i learnt a lesson with the price of 1.5k



You're from Malaysia?!?!

Anyway, ask if you can receive refund if you send the bag back to her...Ensure you have proof of delivery because she can end up saying she never recieved the bag and you will lose the bag and your money...


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

ilysukixD said:


> You're from Malaysia?!?!
> 
> Anyway, ask if you can receive refund if you send the bag back to her...Ensure you have proof of delivery because she can end up saying she never recieved the bag and you will lose the bag and your money...


ilysukixD, yes, I am from Malaysia.. No, she will not refund me unless i have the proof  tonight i m goin back to kajang for a meeting tomorrow, I will go to the the MK boutique at the Gardens.. went there to have a look at the bags bfore, sale assistants indeed not so friendly.. as if we dont buy, better not ask so much..


----------



## ilysukixD

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> ilysukixD, yes, I am from Malaysia.. No, she will not refund me unless i have the proof  tonight i m goin back to kajang for a meeting tomorrow, I will go to the the MK boutique at the Gardens.. went there to have a look at the bags bfore, sale assistants indeed not so friendly.. as if we dont buy, better not ask so much..



I'm from Malaysia too, well my parents are hahas!!! I understand your situation, Malaysian are so unfriendly especially when you are not buying anything, but trying doesn't hurt... I haven't went back to MY for 2 years and they have MK boutiques now!!! But I think i should be aware of luxury brand in MY since I heard they also sell fakes even in the offical boutiques.. so scaryy


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> ilysukixD, I bought this too from a Malaysian, selma jewel  medium RM750, selma stud large RM750, total I paid RM 1.5K, can actually get one from boutique..
> 
> vhelya, I am naive and stupid too, I am so stupid to believe her and even promote her products..
> 
> I already told her the facts, and she still insisted that i bring to the boutique, so I do not know if she aware that she is selling fake bags or not..
> 
> Now i learnt a lesson with the price of 1.5k







Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> If sale assistants are not friendly, are there any other way for me to get a piece of paper to prove her wrong??




Oh that's really big amount. There is some websites who can do authentication such as Authenticate4U but it will incur some charges each bag.

I'm just afraid that if you come up with more money and get certs from Authenticate4U, will u be able to get your money back from that seller?

I know that cert from Authenticate4U is acknowledged by Ebay and some people can win against it but your case is a bit special.

In the first place, the seller has already a bad intention. She knew that SA won't give you any statement so that she is free to say "100% Refund if proven fake" but the problem is whether or not u can prove it fake. Many buyers fell for it.


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I'm from Malaysia too, well my parents are hahas!!! I understand your situation, Malaysian are so unfriendly especially when you are not buying anything, but trying doesn't hurt... I haven't went back to MY for 2 years and they have MK boutiques now!!! But I think i should be aware of luxury brand in MY since I heard they also sell fakes even in the offical boutiques.. so scaryy




That's not good and very scary &#128561;


----------



## Yewpeiling_Vera

vhelya said:


> Oh that's really big amount. There is some websites who can do authentication such as Authenticate4U but it will incur some charges each bag.
> 
> I'm just afraid that if you come up with more money and get certs from Authenticate4U, will u be able to get your money back from that seller?
> 
> I know that cert from Authenticate4U is acknowledged by Ebay and some people can win against it but your case is a bit special.
> 
> In the first place, the seller has already a bad intention. She knew that SA won't give you any statement so that she is free to say "100% Refund if proven fake" but the problem is whether or not u can prove it fake. Many buyers fell for it.


IlysukixD, yes, MK boutiques started to invade into the market already, lately..i have come across 2 boutiques, one at KL, one at penang.. will try both..

Indeed scary, they are so sure that they were selling 100% authentic and were not afraid that you bring it for authentification!!! Before I become her reseller last month, I hav asked her bout it, she never hesitate and told me that she only sells authentic bags, if not, 100% money back.. Because I am selling her bags, so i decided to buy from her and see if the bags were authentic.. somehow it turned out nightmare 

I feel sorry to those buyers who just bought bags from me, and I have stop taking orders from customers already.. I do not know how to stop this, but I will definitely try to get my money back..


----------



## vhelya

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> IlysukixD, yes, MK boutiques started to invade into the market already, lately..i have come across 2 boutiques, one at KL, one at penang.. will try both..
> 
> Indeed scary, they are so sure that they were selling 100% authentic and were not afraid that you bring it for authentification!!! Before I become her reseller last month, I hav asked her bout it, she never hesitate and told me that she only sells authentic bags, if not, 100% money back.. Because I am selling her bags, so i decided to buy from her and see if the bags were authentic.. somehow it turned out nightmare
> 
> I feel sorry to those buyers who just bought bags from me, and I have stop taking orders from customers already.. I do not know how to stop this, but I will definitely try to get my money back..




You're very nice and honest person. I hope you can settle the problem as soon as possible.

Now you're learning from the experience. Trust that not all will be bad, there will be a good point too which may be very useful in future

There is a karma for that seller too &#128548;


----------



## Ebby

Here's a pic of me modelling my new Selma, getting her first outing to customer meetings in London. Is ideal as structured and can get all my bits and pieces in


----------



## talontr

I wouldn't buy unless I knew it was authentic!!!


----------



## vhelya

Ebby said:


> Here's a pic of me modelling my new Selma, getting her first outing to customer meetings in London. Is ideal as structured and can get all my bits and pieces in
> View attachment 2614101




Suits you really well, pretty


----------



## KjDancer

Ebby said:


> Here's a pic of me modelling my new Selma, getting her first outing to customer meetings in London. Is ideal as structured and can get all my bits and pieces in
> View attachment 2614101


Looks lovely on you and practical too! I love the fact they are structured and look quite big. 

Did you say you had ordered it from Nordstrom? Is that cheaper than buying from one of the London stores? I live in the Uk too and desperately want a Selma, but can't decide on a colour so need a trip to London to go to an MK Shop or one of the big department stores to decide. I did think I wanted the Pearl Grey, but think the Luggage or Navy would also be a practical option. Also love the look of the sapphire and summer blue. Aaaahhhhh...too much choice. It also doesn't help that I am terrible with decisions :/ Can I ask ... Did you got charged for the tax when it got here? As I've heard that can happen with good from America.


----------



## AuntJulie

Yewpeiling_Vera said:


> Hello ilysukiD,
> 
> yes, vhelya has warned me bout unfriendly sale assistant.. anyway, got to try it, or else, try different boutiques..
> 
> I have shown some pic of my bag and the authentic bag to the seller and tell her the difference, she said even prada got difference, she says bags from outlet are like that, she say i can never expect to get an exact bag as the bag frm the boutique.. she has sold more than 70 MK bags and no one has prob with it.. she even said some of the customers went to boutique before and the bags were proved authentic..
> 
> I told her that if i got a certificate to prove the bags are fake, I told her that she must consider bout taking bags frm the supplier again cause this is serious matter..




I can't believe you didn't realize this bag was fake. Mama always said if an offer is too good to be true....


----------



## legoling

hi there,

May I know what size is this selma messenger bag? is it medium? Thank you


----------



## vhelya

legoling said:


> hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> May I know what size is this selma messenger bag? is it medium? Thank you




Yup, it's medium messenger


----------



## legoling

vhelya said:


> Yup, it's medium messenger



thanks vhelya.
i'm still considering to get mini or medium as im just 5 feet tall, worry medium might too big and mini might too small 

too bad can't find this model at the store to try out T_T


----------



## Euromutt86

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2613984
> 
> I spotted a difference already hahas
> Oh nooo!!! Never send money to seller through e-wire or through western union...it's a sign of scammer.....because there's no way to track who was the receiver and you can't  get your money back even if you contacted your bank of scam..... Next time use paypal!!!! I hope the seller refund you!!!!



I have that on my color block selma that I bought from Macy's


----------



## backseat5am

legoling said:


> hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> May I know what size is this selma messenger bag? is it medium? Thank you




Yes it is!


----------



## Euromutt86

backseat5am said:


> Hi everyone, I was going to post mod pics of my new preloved mini Selma BUT it broke as I was leaving my apartment today! The leather loop holding the D ring just ripped clean off! I am so heartbroken. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it fixable? I am contacting the eBay seller now.



It's under a year warranty. Take it into MK if returning it isn't going to work.


----------



## Ebby

vhelya said:


> Suits you really well, pretty




Awww thank you  loved using the Selma today, was even complimented on the bag by the SA in the Mulberry store as well  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ebby

KjDancer said:


> Looks lovely on you and practical too! I love the fact they are structured and look quite big.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say you had ordered it from Nordstrom? Is that cheaper than buying from one of the London stores? I live in the Uk too and desperately want a Selma, but can't decide on a colour so need a trip to London to go to an MK Shop or one of the big department stores to decide. I did think I wanted the Pearl Grey, but think the Luggage or Navy would also be a practical option. Also love the look of the sapphire and summer blue. Aaaahhhhh...too much choice. It also doesn't help that I am terrible with decisions :/ Can I ask ... Did you got charged for the tax when it got here? As I've heard that can happen with good from America.




Thank you  I found the Selma very practical, is a perfect size to fit my iPad, umbrella (we are in the UK after all!) as well as cosmetics bag, hairbrush, purse, keys and mobile. Also the shoulder strap was invaluable whilst I was walking about. I ordered from Nordstrom when the bag had 25% off! with the tax and shipping the bag was still less expensive than purchasing here in the UK. I hope that helps? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## backseat5am

Euromutt86 said:


> It's under a year warranty. Take it into MK if returning it isn't going to work.




Even without a receipt they'd help me? The nearest MK is 2 hours away, but there's a Nordstrom. I was going to ask shoe repair shops but I haven't heard back from the eBay seller yet...


----------



## KjDancer

Ebby said:


> Thank you  I found the Selma very practical, is a perfect size to fit my iPad, umbrella (we are in the UK after all!) as well as cosmetics bag, hairbrush, purse, keys and mobile. Also the shoulder strap was invaluable whilst I was walking about. I ordered from Nordstrom when the bag had 25% off! with the tax and shipping the bag was still less expensive than purchasing here in the UK. I hope that helps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Wow you got loads in there!!

Ooh thanks for the advice....will have to keep an eye out for their next offer


----------



## LCHallWill

My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it


----------



## acm1134

lchallwill said:


> my first selma...large navy...i adore it




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it


NIce bag & cute outfit!


----------



## LCHallWill

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## Presents4me

Just want to point out that I think the selma bag is one of the most comfortable and chic bags ever &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Presents4me

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it




The navy is definitely one of the colors I want to purchase!


----------



## LCHallWill

Presents4me said:


> The navy is definitely one of the colors I want to purchase!


And I am absolutely in love with your Luggage! Making me second guess my choice


----------



## bubutoot

Hey darls, did you notice staples on the long strap? Or only mine?


----------



## KjDancer

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it


The more I see of the Navy the more I like! Looks fab


----------



## vhelya

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it




Navy will be my next purchase


----------



## lovelystars

I just ordered a large Selma satchel in navy and a large Selma messenger in violet.

I am thinking to get another 1 in luggage cause I love that color so much!

so excited!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KjDancer

lovelystars said:


> I just ordered a large Selma satchel in navy and a large Selma messenger in violet.
> 
> I am thinking to get another 1 in luggage cause I love that color so much!
> 
> so excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

To anyone who has been waiting to buy a color-block selma with a discount (or any other MK product) Macy's is having 25% off your purchase of $100+ 5/14-5/18! Use the code ICONS


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> To anyone who has been waiting to buy a color-block selma with a discount (or any other MK product) Macy's is having 25% off your purchase of $100+ 5/14-5/18! Use the code ICONS




Belk too!  They also have the color block Hamilton in both sizes.


----------



## legoling

Cahlee said:


> To anyone who has been waiting to buy a color-block selma with a discount (or any other MK product) Macy's is having 25% off your purchase of $100+ 5/14-5/18! Use the code ICONS


thank you for sharing.
however left black selma medium messenger in saffiano
yesterday still got few colors to choose..


----------



## backseat5am

Ebby said:


> Here's a pic of me modelling my new Selma, getting her first outing to customer meetings in London. Is ideal as structured and can get all my bits and pieces in
> View attachment 2614101




Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## backseat5am

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it




Love it! I want a large Selma sooo bad


----------



## Pixie RN

LCHallWill said:


> My first Selma...large Navy...I adore it



I have this same bag and absolutely love it, too.  It's been a great "go with everything bag" for me. I love the Selma style.


----------



## acm1134

What's everyone's opinion on the colorblock raspberry selma ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the colorblock raspberry selma ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616300



I love it .... it's gorgeous ... I would love one in my collection ...


----------



## ArmyWife12

VajstaGurly said:


> I love it .... it's gorgeous ... I would love one in my collection ...



+1!! It is gorgeous


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the colorblock raspberry selma ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616300



I love it!!! I like it so much more than the regular raspberry bags......


----------



## AirJewels

I love it too.  I want one.  Today is the day to get it.  25% off at Macy's combined with 15% cash*back via E*bates.


----------



## LCHallWill

KjDancer said:


> The more I see of the Navy the more I like! Looks fab


I love it too...my new favorite neutral!


----------



## LCHallWill

vhelya said:


> Navy will be my next purchase


It is gorgeous...hope you love it when you get it!


----------



## LCHallWill

backseat5am said:


> Love it! I want a large Selma sooo bad


It's a gorgeous bag for sure... In any color


----------



## LCHallWill

Pixie RN said:


> I have this same bag and absolutely love it, too.  It's been a great "go with everything bag" for me. I love the Selma style.


I started with the Sutton, but I am officially a Selma fan now!


----------



## minami

bubutoot said:


> Hey darls, did you notice staples on the long strap? Or only mine?
> View attachment 2615660
> View attachment 2615662




Hi there, no mine doesn't have staples


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the colorblock raspberry selma ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616300



I love it!  I think it might be difficult to match clothes to though. I think raspberry by itself would be easier. Of course I'm limited on clothing choices so that biases my opinion.


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the colorblock raspberry selma ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616300




So lovely..
But I have to agree with AuntJulie that it's probably not easy to match since there are 3 colors on the bag already, pink, white, and black.


----------



## vhelya

LCHallWill said:


> It is gorgeous...hope you love it when you get it!




I'm saving money for it now 
I will definitely love it &#128525; but probably it will be sutton design since I have 3 selmas already, only 1 sutton


----------



## LCHallWill

vhelya said:


> I'm saving money for it now
> I will definitely love it &#128525; but probably it will be sutton design since I have 3 selmas already, only 1 sutton


Ahhhh...I love the Sutton as well...don't think you can make a wrong choice either way...they're both amazing bags!


----------



## legoling

hi there, did anyone have mini selma messenger bag? i need a favour here >.<"

macy's website stated 8-1/2" W x 5-1/2" H x 3" D (some other website stated 7" W)
i'm wondering which is the correct measurement and i check with macy and they are unsure whether 8.5" is referring to the base of the bag.

i would be grateful if you can tell me the base measurement of the mini size?

thank you very much.


----------



## legoling

legoling said:


> hi there, did anyone have mini selma messenger bag? i need a favour here >.<"
> 
> macy's website stated 8-1/2" W x 5-1/2" H x 3" D (some other website stated 7" W)
> i'm wondering which is the correct measurement and i check with macy and they are unsure whether 8.5" is referring to the base of the bag.
> 
> i would be grateful if you can tell me the base measurement of the mini size?
> 
> thank you very much.


i got my answer di


----------



## francinederby

Has anyone else noticed this with their Selma? The "S" in "Kors" on the front of the bag isn't exactly in line with the other letters. I thought it was a flaw with my bag, but I noticed it in stock images of the Selma on various websites including Nordstrom and Harrods. Have a look at yours and tell me if you see it. 

Here's a picture of mine: http://francinederby.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_0169.jpg


----------



## francinederby

Oh! Here's my blog post about my new Selma  http://francinederby.com/2014/05/finally-mine-the-michael-kors-selma-satchel/


----------



## jazzyj1021

francinederby said:


> Has anyone else noticed this with their Selma? The "S" in "Kors" on the front of the bag isn't exactly in line with the other letters. I thought it was a flaw with my bag, but I noticed it in stock images of the Selma on various websites including Nordstrom and Harrods. Have a look at yours and tell me if you see it.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine: http://francinederby.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_0169.jpg




Quite a bit of us have mentioned the unfortunate crooked letters. Sadly it's normal.. That's why we get side-eyed by SAs when looking over the bags before we buy them.


----------



## francinederby

jazzyj1021 said:


> Quite a bit of us have mentioned the unfortunate crooked letters. Sadly it's normal.. That's why we get side-eyed by SAs when looking over the bags before we buy them.




That's unfortunate and disappointing. I'm a 21 year old college student, so a $358 handbag is a big deal for me. I had been looking forward to the Selma for such a long time, only to see this. The whole point of buying designer bags is for the craftsmanship and attention to detail. I bought mine online, so I had no opportunity to inspect it beforehand


----------



## vhelya

francinederby said:


> That's unfortunate and disappointing. I'm a 21 year old college student, so a $358 handbag is a big deal for me. I had been looking forward to the Selma for such a long time, only to see this. The whole point of buying designer bags is for the craftsmanship and attention to detail. I bought mine online, so I had no opportunity to inspect it beforehand




Don't be so sad dear, as long as the bag is authentic, you can have a peaceful mind that the quality of the bag will not be affected and it will last long..
Only slight misplaced logo doesn't mean yours is defective.
I trust all bags will have a slight defect which is not so obvious but the most important is the quality of the bags itself 

Cheers


----------



## jazzyj1021

francinederby said:


> That's unfortunate and disappointing. I'm a 21 year old college student, so a $358 handbag is a big deal for me. I had been looking forward to the Selma for such a long time, only to see this. The whole point of buying designer bags is for the craftsmanship and attention to detail. I bought mine online, so I had no opportunity to inspect it beforehand




I'm in the same boat. 22 and a student. As long as it's authentic you shouldn't have a problem. I think all bags have some sort of crooked letter. I guess you can see it as "a one of a kind". On my bags it's either the E or L that's a little crooked. 
Don't worry the S on your bag isn't bad at all. I think the more you stare at it the more you notice it.

Maybe you can exchange the bag if it really bugs you?


----------



## AuntJulie

francinederby said:


> That's unfortunate and disappointing. I'm a 21 year old college student, so a $358 handbag is a big deal for me. I had been looking forward to the Selma for such a long time, only to see this. The whole point of buying designer bags is for the craftsmanship and attention to detail. I bought mine online, so I had no opportunity to inspect it beforehand



Maybe you should return it and wait for a sale?


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Don't be so sad dear, as long as the bag is authentic, you can have a peaceful mind that the quality of the bag will not be affected and it will last long..
> Only slight misplaced logo doesn't mean yours is defective.
> I trust all bags will have a slight defect which is not so obvious but the most important is the quality of the bags itself
> 
> Cheers



I really loved the quality of my first MK handbag, pearl gray Selma, but I'm a little disenchanted over how wavy mine got. Mine is excessively wavy too.


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> I really loved the quality of my first MK handbag, pearl gray Selma, but I'm a little disenchanted over how wavy mine got. Mine is excessively wavy too.


I've been using my large Selma in the luggage color every day since I purchased it in early March and haven't had any problems with the top of the bag getting wavy.  And I use the top handles all the time.  There is a very slight indent where the handles come up against the bag, but nothing else.  Maybe you should exchange yours for another one because I don't think it's common to have the amount of waviness you keep mentioning in your posts.


----------



## francinederby

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm in the same boat. 22 and a student. As long as it's authentic you shouldn't have a problem. I think all bags have some sort of crooked letter. I guess you can see it as "a one of a kind". On my bags it's either the E or L that's a little crooked.
> Don't worry the S on your bag isn't bad at all. I think the more you stare at it the more you notice it.
> 
> Maybe you can exchange the bag if it really bugs you?




I wish I could return it, but it would be way too inconvenient and cost too much money. I live in Jamaica. I ordered it from Nordstrom and used a local courier service to ship it to Jamaica. Shipping it back to the US would cost too much and wouldn't be worth it. I'll just learn to live with it. I'm sure in a couple weeks it won't matter to me


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I really loved the quality of my first MK handbag, pearl gray Selma, but I'm a little disenchanted over how wavy mine got. Mine is excessively wavy too.




My plain dark khaki selma is a bit wavy too but only on the back part..It's already a bit wavy since I received it from Nordstrom but it doesn't happen to my jewel trim and grommet selma.

I'm not sure if it will only happen in plain selma? I found the plain selma is less stiffness compared to my jewel trim and grommet selma.

But overall, it doesn't really disturb me. I still love all my selmas 

Does anyone else have same experience?


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> My plain dark khaki selma is a bit wavy too but only on the back part..It's already a bit wavy since I received it from Nordstrom but it doesn't happen to my jewel trim and grommet selma.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will only happen in plain selma? I found the plain selma is less stiffness compared to my jewel trim and grommet selma.
> 
> But overall, it doesn't really disturb me. I still love all my selmas
> 
> Does anyone else have same experience?


No, in fact, all of my Selmas are the plain ones, and I haven't had any problems with the waviness described.  In my last post, I mentioned that I've been using my luggage color large Selma every day for the past 2 months and only have a slight indent where the handles come up on the bag.  And I use the handles all the time.  I barely if ever use the shoulder strap.


----------



## Anjool

Hi beautiful ladies, here are some shots with my Michael Kors selmas (Navy and Neon Pink), had them out to make a youtube video (check link below to my youtube channel and subscribe if interested). Loooove these bags, definitely keeping an eye out for another one soon!


----------



## KjDancer

Anjool said:


> Hi beautiful ladies, here are some shots with my Michael Kors selmas (Navy and Neon Pink), had them out to make a youtube video (check link below to my youtube channel and subscribe if interested). Loooove these bags, definitely keeping an eye out for another one soon!


Both are stunning!


----------



## eiresh12

Anjool said:


> Hi beautiful ladies, here are some shots with my Michael Kors selmas (Navy and Neon Pink), had them out to make a youtube video (check link below to my youtube channel and subscribe if interested). Loooove these bags, definitely keeping an eye out for another one soon!



I also wanted the neon pink! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> I've been using my large Selma in the luggage color every day since I purchased it in early March and haven't had any problems with the top of the bag getting wavy.  And I use the top handles all the time.  There is a very slight indent where the handles come up against the bag, but nothing else.  Maybe you should exchange yours for another one because I don't think it's common to have the amount of waviness you keep mentioning in your posts.




I don't think I can return it since I bought it from Ebags.com. I paid full price too.


----------



## theheidis

Can someone post a picture of this wavy defect? And does it happen from use (so not there when you first get the bag?)


----------



## AuntJulie

theheidis said:


> Can someone post a picture of this wavy defect? And does it happen from use (so not there when you first get the bag?)




Here's one I have on hand. It's worse when the bag is unzipped.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's another.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I am way, way behind on reading posts, so I'm going to do one post to catch up.  (Sorry).

Everyone's Selmas are just beautiful!  Twins on a couple that I've seen (fuschia, red with grommets, pearl gray with grommets).

I have a little bit of waviness on one of my Selmas, but it doesn't really bother me.  I also have some of the waviness on my Hamiltons, and again, doesn't bother me.  I just consider it part of using the bag, I guess. 

But each person is different in what they like and dislike, though. 

Aunt Julie - have you contact MK about the issue?  Is there something customer service could do for you?


----------



## jazzyj1021

theheidis said:


> Can someone post a picture of this wavy defect? And does it happen from use (so not there when you first get the bag?)




I've had this selma for a year and it has a slight wave. This corner though.. I don't know what happened. I think it pushed against my closet wall.


----------



## Euromutt86

My third Selma. Love the mini messenger bags!!


----------



## backseat5am

ubo22 said:


> No, in fact, all of my Selmas are the plain ones, and I haven't had any problems with the waviness described.  In my last post, I mentioned that I've been using my luggage color large Selma every day for the past 2 months and only have a slight indent where the handles come up on the bag.  And I use the handles all the time.  I barely if ever use the shoulder strap.




How much stuff do you carry on a regular basis? Is there anything heavy? I want a large but I'm worried about the leather holding up... Especially because my mini just broke.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am way, way behind on reading posts, so I'm going to do one post to catch up.  (Sorry).
> 
> Everyone's Selmas are just beautiful!  Twins on a couple that I've seen (fuschia, red with grommets, pearl gray with grommets).
> 
> I have a little bit of waviness on one of my Selmas, but it doesn't really bother me.  I also have some of the waviness on my Hamiltons, and again, doesn't bother me.  I just consider it part of using the bag, I guess.
> 
> But each person is different in what they like and dislike, though.
> 
> Aunt Julie - have you contact MK about the issue?  Is there something customer service could do for you?




I haven't contacted them since I didn't buy it at a boutique. I got it from Ebags.com. I didn't think they would honor a warranty. 

I used the bag daily for about 6 weeks and I didn't put a whole lot of stuff in it. 

Should I email the MK website?


----------



## KjDancer

AuntJulie said:


> Here's one I have on hand. It's worse when the bag is unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617603


Wow that is wavy!!!

I would contact MK....even though you didnt get it from a boutique they should do something.


----------



## KjDancer

Euromutt86 said:


> My third Selma. Love the mini messenger bags!!


Lovely color and such a cute size


----------



## theheidis

I've seen some at stores with that wave at the top - is it from carrying with the long strap?


----------



## ubo22

backseat5am said:


> How much stuff do you carry on a regular basis? Is there anything heavy? I want a large but I'm worried about the leather holding up... Especially because my mini just broke.


I carry a ton of stuff and haven't had a single problem with the large Selma.  The leather is holding up superbly and it looks as good as the first day I bought it.  I suspect the seller you bought your mini from already had broken and repaired it (shottily) before selling it to you.  My only caveat is that I mostly carry my bag by the handles, so don't use the shoulder strap too often.  Wasn't it the shoulder strap leather attachment that broke on your bag?


----------



## ubo22

theheidis said:


> I've seen some at stores with that wave at the top - is it from carrying with the long strap?


No, it looks like the waviness comes from the short handles pushing up against the bag when carried with the short handles.  However, in jazzyj1021's pictures, it looks like her waviness came from an external source (maybe the closet wall).  You just have to be careful to store the Selma so that the top edges are not pushing up against anything.  Always store the Selma with the handles down, not up.  You can also readjust the edges by pulling out on the indented part (gently) with your fingers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> I haven't contacted them since I didn't buy it at a boutique. I got it from Ebags.com. I didn't think they would honor a warranty.
> 
> I used the bag daily for about 6 weeks and I didn't put a whole lot of stuff in it.
> 
> *Should I email the MK website?*




I would.  Seems to me they would honor the one year warranty regardless of where it was purchased.  Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## salech90

My first Selma Messenger. I loveee her!


----------



## salech90

Euromutt86 said:


> My third Selma. Love the mini messenger bags!!


Love both your bags!! Gorgeous!  Is that the raspberry or neon pink Hamilton?


----------



## Euromutt86

salech90 said:


> Love both your bags!! Gorgeous!  Is that the raspberry or neon pink Hamilton?



It's the Raspberry, but gosh it's so bright! Thank you so much!


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> Here's one I have on hand. It's worse when the bag is unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617603




Oooooww that's too wavy..Mine isn't that wavy..
Is that happened after sometimes or it's already in that condition when u received the bag?
How long u've been using it?


----------



## vhelya

backseat5am said:


> How much stuff do you carry on a regular basis? Is there anything heavy? I want a large but I'm worried about the leather holding up... Especially because my mini just broke.




I have 3 selmas and no one rise a problem like ur mini selma.
I more often use long strap than the handle as it's more comfortable to carry and I carried many stuffs too..
Probably the seller had broken it before selling it but I'm really wondering how it happened &#128533;


----------



## vhelya

Anjool said:


> Hi beautiful ladies, here are some shots with my Michael Kors selmas (Navy and Neon Pink), had them out to make a youtube video (check link below to my youtube channel and subscribe if interested). Loooove these bags, definitely keeping an eye out for another one soon!




Beautiful bags, beautiful lady too &#128525;


----------



## Anjool

vhelya said:


> Beautiful bags, beautiful lady too &#128525;



Thankyou darling x


----------



## BeachBagGal

salech90 said:


> My first Selma Messenger. I loveee her!


Oooo I love this color and w/ the grommets!!! Is this raspberry?


----------



## salech90

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love this color and w/ the grommets!!! Is this raspberry?


It's fushia. She looks much more purple in real life


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Oooooww that's too wavy..Mine isn't that wavy..
> Is that happened after sometimes or it's already in that condition when u received the bag?
> How long u've been using it?



It had a small wave to it when I received it. I quit using it in January. I'm so aggravated that it looks like that.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> It had a small wave to it when I received it. I quit using it in January. I'm so aggravated that it looks like that.




Hmmm mine looks like this, not so bad but I noticed the waviness always lies where the handle is..
Could it be affected by how often u used the handle and how heavy it is?

I more often carry my bag using long strap than the handle


----------



## vhelya

vhelya said:


> Hmmm mine looks like this, not so bad but I noticed the waviness always lies where the handle is..
> Could it be affected by how often u used the handle and how heavy it is?
> 
> I more often carry my bag using long strap than the handle




Sorry forgot to attach the pic


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Hmmm mine looks like this, not so bad but I noticed the waviness always lies where the handle is..
> Could it be affected by how often u used the handle and how heavy it is?
> 
> I more often carry my bag using long strap than the handle





vhelya said:


> Sorry forgot to attach the pic
> View attachment 2618530


Yours doesn't look bad at all.  AuntJulie's is extremely wavy and she needs to contact MK directly about it.  The waviness definitely comes from the short handles.  I use my short handles almost all the time and my bag looks similar to yours, just a slight indentation where the short handles come up.  I also carry a ton of stuff, so AuntJulie's problem can't be based on the weight of the bag.


----------



## wantgooddeals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I've had this selma for a year and it has a slight wave. This corner though.. I don't know what happened. I think it pushed against my closet wall.
> View attachment 2617674
> View attachment 2617675



Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock Selma? 

I can't make up my mind on whether to get the B/W colourblock Selma or get a classic Black w gold hardware. I also came across two styles of colourblock Selma. 







The black face + white sides seems to be more rare, the white face + black sides seems to be the more recent one. My concern is that will the white leather get dirty easily? Since the handles/face/bottom (depending on which style) are white. 

I wear alot of black (90%), some navy, and sometimes red/brights. My bags are mostly in black too, I have a LV Petit Noe in Black and a Longchamp Planetes Large in Black - which I am thinking of retiring, and getting a MK as replacement as an everyday bag. (Usually a tote girl, since I carry quite abit of stuff and my friends often mention that my bag IS heavy. Shoulder bags fall off my shoulders?? ) 

I am also trying to decide whether I should get the Selma (first MK bag I've got my eyes on) or the following: 

I did abit of research online and came across the Sutton/Dressy (reminds me alot of the Prada Lux Tote, which I was in love with, until I found MK)  The side buttons looks kind of annoying to me - even though it seems to keep the shape of the bag 

and the Jet Set East West Tote.

Thought that the Selma & Sutton/Dressy are good for both casual and work wear, whereas the Jet Set tote seems to have alot of room as a work bag. 

Now that there are posts on the bags getting wavy and misalignment of the plating, I'm a little wary about getting a Selma or any MK saffiano bag since I will be ordering the bag unseen. Also won't be able to do an exchange/refund. 

Sorry for the wall of text, this is my first post and I am very new to this forum


----------



## vhelya

wantgooddeals said:


> Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make up my mind on whether to get the B/W colourblock Selma or get a classic Black w gold hardware. I also came across two styles of colourblock Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black face + white sides seems to be more rare, the white face + black sides seems to be the more recent one. My concern is that will the white leather get dirty easily? Since the handles/face/bottom (depending on which style) are white.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear alot of black (90%), some navy, and sometimes red/brights. My bags are mostly in black too, I have a LV Petit Noe in Black and a Longchamp Planetes Large in Black - which I am thinking of retiring, and getting a MK as replacement as an everyday bag. (Usually a tote girl, since I carry quite abit of stuff and my friends often mention that my bag IS heavy. Shoulder bags fall off my shoulders?? )
> 
> 
> 
> I am also trying to decide whether I should get the Selma (first MK bag I've got my eyes on) or the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I did abit of research online and came across the Sutton/Dressy (reminds me alot of the Prada Lux Tote, which I was in love with, until I found MK)  The side buttons looks kind of annoying to me - even though it seems to keep the shape of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> and the Jet Set East West Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that the Selma & Sutton/Dressy are good for both casual and work wear, whereas the Jet Set tote seems to have alot of room as a work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that there are posts on the bags getting wavy and misalignment of the plating, I'm a little wary about getting a Selma or any MK saffiano bag since I will be ordering the bag unseen. Also won't be able to do an exchange/refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, this is my first post and I am very new to this forum




Among selma, sutton, and jet set tote, I won't choose jet set tote as it doesn't have longer strap and I don't really like shoulder carry bag in the first place .

I love selma a lot and it has various designs too such as studded, grommet, and jewel trim so that I won't get bored to get the same bags 

But when I saw the sutton design, it always remind me to Prada Saffiano Lux Tote which I also love so much 

Sutton is the most practical bag for me as it's comfortable to carry because of the light weight (the lightest leather bag I have, it's also lighter than Prada Saffiano Lux), it's roomy and I love the double zip feature, make me easier to arrange my stuffs. I have the medium size and  the size is perfect for me, the size is slightly smaller than large selma.
But the large sutton isn't bad also. For those who like to carry tons of stuffs, this bag is perfect. It's light so u will feel more comfortable to carry many stuffs 

Here is my pics carrying medium sutton and large selma 
(Only got chance to take pic in the lift )


----------



## ubo22

wantgooddeals said:


> Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock Selma?
> 
> I can't make up my mind on whether to get the B/W colourblock Selma or get a classic Black w gold hardware. I also came across two styles of colourblock Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black face + white sides seems to be more rare, the white face + black sides seems to be the more recent one. My concern is that will the white leather get dirty easily? Since the handles/face/bottom (depending on which style) are white.
> 
> I wear alot of black (90%), some navy, and sometimes red/brights. My bags are mostly in black too, I have a LV Petit Noe in Black and a Longchamp Planetes Large in Black - which I am thinking of retiring, and getting a MK as replacement as an everyday bag. (Usually a tote girl, since I carry quite abit of stuff and my friends often mention that my bag IS heavy. Shoulder bags fall off my shoulders?? )
> 
> I am also trying to decide whether I should get the Selma (first MK bag I've got my eyes on) or the following:
> 
> I did abit of research online and came across the Sutton/Dressy (reminds me alot of the Prada Lux Tote, which I was in love with, until I found MK)  The side buttons looks kind of annoying to me - even though it seems to keep the shape of the bag
> 
> and the Jet Set East West Tote.
> 
> Thought that the Selma & Sutton/Dressy are good for both casual and work wear, whereas the Jet Set tote seems to have alot of room as a work bag.
> 
> Now that there are posts on the bags getting wavy and misalignment of the plating, I'm a little wary about getting a Selma or any MK saffiano bag since I will be ordering the bag unseen. Also won't be able to do an exchange/refund.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, this is my first post and I am very new to this forum


Choices, choices, choices.  I don't have a Dressy/Sutton or a Jet Set E/W Tote, but I do have three Selma's.  I looked at the color block version with the white front, back, and bottom and black wings, handles, and shoulder strap.  The bag is gorgeous in real life, but the SA told me that a simple pen mark could stain the white saffiano leather and ruin the bag.  So I opted out of purchasing it.  If you get the color block version, I'd go with the one that has the black front, back, and bottom and white wings, handles and shoulder strap.  That would give you the least exposed white saffiano leather to deal with.  The white saffiano on the handles and shoulder strap would get a bit dirty over time, but I don't think it would be too hard to wipe it down and clean it on occasion.  Alternatively, you might do better with a classic black with gold hardware Selma since most of your bags are black and you're replacing a black Longchamp.

I've read a lot about the Dressy/Sutton and think it's a beautiful bag, as well.  But I've also heard that the leather is thinner than the Selma and the shoulder strap pulls up on the leather causing an odd "hang" to the bag when using the shoulder strap.  Also, make sure you're comfortable with a tongue closure versus a zip closure.  Some people or okay with the side snaps and like to open them to free up more room in the bag and others like to keep it snapped shut to keep its shape.  I haven't heard too many complaints about the snaps coming loose or open on their own.  The Dressy/Sutton is definitely a more affordable alternative to the Prada Executive or Lux Tote, if that's the look you are trying to recreate.

I hear that the Jet Set E/W Tote is very stiff in saffiano leather (some people like this and others do not).  Also, the straps may be a bit thin and uncomfortable for some people.  Out of the three styles, though, I think it's the most practical as a work bag.

I wouldn't worry too much about complaints about waviness or misaligned lettering.  The waviness that AuntJulie experienced is an exception rather than the norm.  Misaligned lettering is pretty common (unfortunately) with all MK bags, so you'll either be okay with it or not.  You'll just need to cross your fingers that you don't get a bag where the lettering is really "off."


----------



## jazzyj1021

wantgooddeals said:


> Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock


Sure tonight I will. At work right now. 
To answer your question if it gets dirty easily.. Not really. I mean yes it got dirty and some blue transfer from my jeans but it cleans easily.


----------



## yuan dydas

Your pibk Sutton is beautiful!


----------



## backseat5am

vhelya said:


> I have 3 selmas and no one rise a problem like ur mini selma.
> I more often use long strap than the handle as it's more comfortable to carry and I carried many stuffs too..
> Probably the seller had broken it before selling it but I'm really wondering how it happened &#128533;




Thanks for the reassurance, the long strap is what I love about the Selma.


----------



## daintdoll

I have the white colorblock with the black sides. I used the rain & stain repellent on it and it hasn't gotten dirty in the 6 weeks I have been using it. The black/white sides is actually newer. 

FWIW, I bought a Jet Set tote at the Macy's sale a couple weeks ago and I'm getting ready to return it because I found it to be a bit boring.

Good luck!




wantgooddeals said:


> Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock Selma?
> 
> I can't make up my mind on whether to get the B/W colourblock Selma or get a classic Black w gold hardware. I also came across two styles of colourblock Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black face + white sides seems to be more rare, the white face + black sides seems to be the more recent one. My concern is that will the white leather get dirty easily? Since the handles/face/bottom (depending on which style) are white.
> 
> I wear alot of black (90%), some navy, and sometimes red/brights. My bags are mostly in black too, I have a LV Petit Noe in Black and a Longchamp Planetes Large in Black - which I am thinking of retiring, and getting a MK as replacement as an everyday bag. (Usually a tote girl, since I carry quite abit of stuff and my friends often mention that my bag IS heavy. Shoulder bags fall off my shoulders?? )
> 
> I am also trying to decide whether I should get the Selma (first MK bag I've got my eyes on) or the following:
> 
> I did abit of research online and came across the Sutton/Dressy (reminds me alot of the Prada Lux Tote, which I was in love with, until I found MK)  The side buttons looks kind of annoying to me - even though it seems to keep the shape of the bag
> 
> and the Jet Set East West Tote.
> 
> Thought that the Selma & Sutton/Dressy are good for both casual and work wear, whereas the Jet Set tote seems to have alot of room as a work bag.
> 
> Now that there are posts on the bags getting wavy and misalignment of the plating, I'm a little wary about getting a Selma or any MK saffiano bag since I will be ordering the bag unseen. Also won't be able to do an exchange/refund.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, this is my first post and I am very new to this forum


----------



## vhelya

yuan dydas said:


> Your pibk Sutton is beautiful!




Thank you, I love it so much


----------



## mlhleigh

I've noticed "the wave" on a couple of my Selmas. I tend to use the long strap often. I haven't noticed mine getting progressively worse though.


----------



## AuntJulie

I have 4 other Selmas I haven't used yet because I'm worried they will get wavy too. Any advice on what I should do different?

I don't overstuff the bag, but I did use the handles exclusively for the first month and then I started using the strap.


----------



## vhelya

mlhleigh said:


> I've noticed "the wave" on a couple of my Selmas. I tend to use the long strap often. I haven't noticed mine getting progressively worse though.




Woowww!! What a lovely collection &#128525;


----------



## fergielicious

Ever since i saw the blossom pink medium selma grommets in this forum a week or so ago i've been obsessively hunting one down for myself....Finally found one on poshmark NWT and now i am so happy to call it mine! I love her!


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I have 4 other Selmas I haven't used yet because I'm worried they will get wavy too. Any advice on what I should do different?
> 
> I don't overstuff the bag, but I did use the handles exclusively for the first month and then I started using the strap.




I think eventually, it will get slight wavy after use since some people have experienced it.

Probably use strap more will help and not to carry excessive weight.
(I'm not really sure whether the excessive weight can reduce the waviness but I noticed till now, my medium selma has no wave. I rarely use handle for my medium and I can't put many stuffs inside too)

If I didn't use the bags, normally I will put inside the dust bag and hang it so that it will prevent the bags push each other.

I owned my medium selma since december last year and the condition is still perfect.
As for my large selma, I owned it few weeks after my medium selma, it has a slight wave now but when I received the bag, the wave was already there. Probably now the wave is more but I think it's not so bad


----------



## mlhleigh

I'm no expert, but I think it's just the imperfections of leather. My Selmas with "the wave" were like that since new so it's nothing I did with use. I would guess over time they should relax more as they wear but these purses are so durable, I guess we'll have to see with time or if someone who knows more can comment...? I still love 'em, wavy or not &#128523; 

Love that blossom pink gromment!!

And I am loving those new color blocks! So pretty. I want to see more pictures ladies! Love those bags.


----------



## jess39

I was wondering if anyone could share pics of the inside of a Medium Selma...I haven't seen it in person and I was wondering how much can fit inside the bag


----------



## backseat5am

ubo22 said:


> I carry a ton of stuff and haven't had a single problem with the large Selma.  The leather is holding up superbly and it looks as good as the first day I bought it.  I suspect the seller you bought your mini from already had broken and repaired it (shottily) before selling it to you.  My only caveat is that I mostly carry my bag by the handles, so don't use the shoulder strap too often.  Wasn't it the shoulder strap leather attachment that broke on your bag?



Yeah, the saffiano tab ripped at the seam. The woman at the repair shop assured me it was fixable so we'll see. I don't have any choice but the strap since there are no handles!


----------



## fergielicious

jess39 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could share pics of the inside of a Medium Selma...I haven't seen it in person and I was wondering how much can fit inside the bag




Here is the inside of my medium selma grommet



Here it is with my wallet and cosmetic bag


----------



## vhelya

fergielicious said:


> Here is the inside of my medium selma grommet
> View attachment 2619728
> 
> 
> Here it is with my wallet and cosmetic bag
> View attachment 2619730




Is that ur new blossom pink grommet selma?
Must be lovely &#128525;
Can post more pics please &#128513;


----------



## ubo22

backseat5am said:


> Yeah, the saffiano tab ripped at the seam. The woman at the repair shop assured me it was fixable so we'll see. I don't have any choice but the strap since there are no handles!


Oh yeah, I forgot the mini doesn't have any handles.  Hopefully, the repair shop will be able to fix it without any further problems on your part.  Good luck!


----------



## iceNY

Ladies, is the red patent selma the same with scarlet? I saw someone's picture of the red patent and it looks brighter than the scarlet I saw in person at Macy's.

Also, anyone knows which store still has medium selma messenger in red? I can't find it anywhere :'(


----------



## jazzyj1021

wantgooddeals said:


> Hi *jazzyj1021*, could you do mod pics of your colourblock Selma?



I'm sorry they aren't the best as I took the inside photos at night. For reference I'm 5'3 and ahem.. On the chunky yet funky side. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






If you'd like I can try again tomorrow.


----------



## jess39

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm sorry they aren't the best as I took the inside photos at night. For reference I'm 5'3 and ahem.. On the chunky yet funky side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620450
> View attachment 2620451
> View attachment 2620452
> View attachment 2620453
> 
> If you'd like I can try again tomorrow.



Is this the large or medium Selma?


----------



## jazzyj1021

jess39 said:


> Is this the large or medium Selma?




Large


----------



## jazzyj1021

And as you can see the letters are so messed up.. This was before I learned to check the bag before buying.  at least from afar it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm sorry they aren't the best as I took the inside photos at night. For reference I'm 5'3 and ahem.. On the chunky yet funky side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620450
> View attachment 2620451
> View attachment 2620452
> View attachment 2620453
> 
> If you'd like I can try again tomorrow.



I want it so bad! LOVE!


----------



## backseat5am

jazzyj1021 said:


> And as you can see the letters are so messed up.. This was before I learned to check the bag before buying.  at least from afar it doesn't look bad.



Aw hon, I didn't even notice until you said something! The colorblock is awesome though.


----------



## elisna

Hai everyone. Just wanna ask...studded large selma pomegranate..issit in gold hardware or silver hardware?


----------



## SelmaLove

Pomegranate had silver hardware.


----------



## SelmaLove

Oh wait, not sure on the studded. The plain was silver.


----------



## backseat5am

My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)


----------



## acm1134

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)


So cute


----------



## jazzyj1021

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)




So pretty! I've always loved the studded bags.


----------



## fergielicious

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)




Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)


It looks super cute on you!


----------



## Uthra11

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)




Absolutely gorgeous!!! Enjoy!


----------



## vhelya

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)




Wow looks so pretty on u 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## elisna

SelmaLove said:


> Oh wait, not sure on the studded. The plain was silver.


Yeah! Im confused too! Anyone else know on the hardware of studded pomegranate selma?


----------



## jojon21

elisna said:


> Yeah! Im confused too! Anyone else know on the hardware of studded pomegranate selma?



I saw the pomegranate North South studded Selma at Marshall's a couple months back, still mad at myself for not getting it.  The hardware/studs were gold.


----------



## elisna

jojon21 said:


> I saw the pomegranate North South studded Selma at Marshall's a couple months back, still mad at myself for not getting it.  The hardware/studs were gold.


Thanks


----------



## acm1134

Just got this beauty in !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordstroms.com has the medium satchel in dark dune!! No sale though.


----------



## KjDancer

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623427
> 
> Just got this beauty in !


She is beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623427
> 
> Just got this beauty in !




Is she a keeper for you or are you keeping raspberry Hamilton?


----------



## amethyst25

Can't decide between the luggage Selma or the colorblock luggage/white/black Selma. Thoughts???





BeachBagGal said:


> Nordstroms.com has the medium satchel in dark dune!! No sale though.


Still wish it came in large 



acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623427
> 
> Just got this beauty in !


Gorgeous! Eye-catching for sure.


----------



## curliegirl

backseat5am said:


> My second Selma came yesterday! She is a preowned black studded medium messenger in excellent condition and I am over the moon. Here she is! (Sorry about the photo quality, I only have one mirror in my new apartment)



Gosh I think it's great.  I love it.. Where did you get it?


----------



## backseat5am

curliegirl said:


> Gosh I think it's great.  I love it.. Where did you get it?




Thanks! I stalked eBay! For weeks...


----------



## backseat5am

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2623427
> 
> Just got this beauty in !




Adorbs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fyi - macys.com has a mini black w/ gold grommet messenger on sale


----------



## jazzyj1021

BeachBagGal said:


> fyi - macys.com has a mini black w/ gold grommet messenger on sale




How cute! I didn't know they made the grommet in mini!


----------



## plumaplomb

Do they still sell the pearl gray medium Selma?  Not the mini, not the large, and not the new north-south type one.  I think it can be worn only crossbody.


----------



## backseat5am

plumaplomb said:


> Do they still sell the pearl gray medium Selma?  Not the mini, not the large, and not the new north-south type one.  I think it can be worn only crossbody.




I've only seen the medium messenger on eBay =\


----------



## Carma

Is the medium size or the large size, better for everyday use?


----------



## acm1134

Carma said:


> Is the medium size or the large size, better for everyday use?


I have 5 large and one medium. I suppose large is better size for me! Medium is great too just a lot smaller than I like to carry


----------



## Patches1234

Hi ladies, saw some of u gals posting pictures of the endless of the Selma bag becoming wavy over time.  Was wondering if it applies to all Selma-s or just to the satchels cause they have handles.

I'm deciding between getting a Selma satchel or a Selma messenger to complement my jet set travel tote.


----------



## ubo22

Carma said:


> Is the medium size or the large size, better for everyday use?


You should go to your local retailer and try both sizes against your body frame.  Everyone is different.  If you're tall, like me, the large works best.  I can never get away with smaller bags because of my stature.  If you're petite, then the medium will probably work better.  Just note that the large is smaller than other "large" satchels.  I noticed this the first time I saw the Selma and really like it because it doesn't look too oversized.  It looks perfect on my body frame (like a normal sized handbag rather than too small or too large) and holds a ton of stuff.  You can fit way more in there than you can ever imagine.  That's what sold me on the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Patches1234 said:


> Hi ladies, saw some of u gals posting pictures of the endless of the Selma bag becoming wavy over time.  Was wondering if it applies to all Selma-s or just to the satchels cause they have handles.
> 
> I'm deciding between getting a Selma satchel or a Selma messenger to complement my jet set travel tote.


Patches1234, I think the waviness issue is directly related to the handles on the satchels coming up against the handbag and causing a slight indent along the top edge of the bag.  The problem is very minor and can be alleviated by always storing your bag with the handles down and pulling gently with your fingers along the top edge to straighten out the waviness on occasion.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Patches1234, I think the waviness issue is directly related to the handles on the satchels coming up against the handbag and causing a slight indent along the top edge of the bag.  The problem is very minor and can be alleviated by always storing your bag with the handles down and pulling gently with your fingers along the top edge to straighten out the waviness on occasion.


I stored my selmas with the handles down for a while until I noticed an indentation of the handles on the bag where they were laying so now I store them handles up. I don't see much waviness in mine but thats partly because I rotate my bags out so often that I don't use it enough to cause the waves


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I stored my selmas with the handles down for a while until I noticed an indentation of the handles on the bag where they were laying so now I store them handles up. I don't see much waviness in mine but thats partly because I rotate my bags out so often that I don't use it enough to cause the waves


LOL.  I guess we can't win.  Maybe the best option is to alternate and store them handles up sometimes and handles down sometimes.  I also don't see much waviness in mine, but I know some others have had more problems with it.


----------



## backseat5am

Carma said:


> Is the medium size or the large size, better for everyday use?




It depends. I'm 5'2" and I love both the large and the messengers, but I don't carry much on an everyday basis. I'm on the Balenciaga forums too and at least 90% of the members claim the First bag is too small but for me it holds everything I need! If I need to carry more I'd rather use a Selma messenger with a larger tote.


----------



## vhelya

Hi ladies, may I ask your opinion?

Which one is better between pearl grey grommet selma medium messenger and white grommet?

The white looks better on me than the pearl grey when I tried the bag but the only concern is I'm afraid it will be a bit troublesome to take care the white color.
I love pearl grey too so I'm a bit in dilemma

Thank you


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Hi ladies, may I ask your opinion?
> 
> Which one is better between pearl grey grommet selma medium messenger and white grommet?
> 
> The white looks better on me than the pearl grey when I tried the bag but the only concern is I'm afraid it will be a bit troublesome to take care the white color.
> I love pearl grey too so I'm a bit in dilemma
> 
> Thank you




The pearl gray is pretty light colored as well. I got color transfer on my large pearl gray Selma, but I think the MK cleaner will get it off though. I have it but haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> The pearl gray is pretty light colored as well. I got color transfer on my large pearl gray Selma, but I think the MK cleaner will get it off though. I have it but haven't tried it yet though.




Hmmmm, I see..In that case, I guess I will go ahead with the white color since it looks nicer on me

Thanks AuntJulie


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Hmmmm, I see..In that case, I guess I will go ahead with the white color since it looks nicer on me
> 
> Thanks AuntJulie



The white really pops and I think people will notice it more too. Good choice!


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> The white really pops and I think people will notice it more too. Good choice!




Yay!! Thanks AuntJulie 

I love white color because it's the most suitable color on me but it just too easy to get dirty.

I have ever bought fake selma white color (I didn't even know previously that it was fake till I learn about selma) but the funny thing was many people asked where did I buy the bag and said it's very nice. Lol

But last time almost everyday the bag was stained by the dust and also the color transfer from my jeans, giving me headache. I hope that the authentic white selma won't really give me a headache as my previous fake selma has different material too although it looks like saffiano.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic


----------



## vhelya

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic




Both bag and person are pretty &#128522;


----------



## jazzyj1021

After seeing the aqua hamilton I hope there is a aqua selma!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic



I honestly think the Selma in luggage is the most beautiful bag made by MK. I really don't know why I haven't purchased one yet????


----------



## Ellapretty

tauketula said:


> I honestly think the Selma in luggage is the most beautiful bag made by MK. I really don't know why I haven't purchased one yet????





vhelya said:


> Both bag and person are pretty &#128522;



Thanks - I love how the bag looks luxe but I don't have to baby it or worry about color transfer


----------



## accessorygirl2

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic



So gorgeous! I follow your blog. I have the same Selma in luggage. It literally goes with everything, from classic to trendy. I remember your post about choosing luggage vs navy...MK navy is stunning but I can never say no to luggage...all 3 of my MKs are in the same color. I think I have a problem.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic


Outfit and bag look great together! Cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

accessorygirl2 said:


> So gorgeous! I follow your blog. I have the same Selma in luggage. It literally goes with everything, from classic to trendy. I remember your post about choosing luggage vs navy...MK navy is stunning but I can never say no to luggage...all 3 of my MKs are in the same color. I think I have a problem.



Aww - thanks for following my blog &#10084;&#65039; I think luggage is such a lovely shade - not too brown or yellow - can totally understand owning many pieces in this shade &#128523;



BeachBagGal said:


> Outfit and bag look great together! Cute!



Thanks so much!


----------



## backseat5am

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic



You look fabulous! I don't own a single brown bag and I've been considering luggage or dark dune for my first... you might have swayed me towards luggage a little bit :greengrin:


----------



## Minkette

I too would like the aqua selma! If anyone comes across me, let me know!


----------



## AuntJulie

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic



Awww you look so beautiful!  Love, love, love the entire outfit!  You have great style!


----------



## amethyst25

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks - I love how the bag looks luxe but I *don't have to baby it* or *worry about color transfer*



two of the reasons I chose luggage + how versatile it is


----------



## ubo22

Ellapretty said:


> With my Selma in Luggage - so glad I chose this bag - it's such a classic


Bag Twins!!!  You just confirmed what I already knew...the large Selma in Luggage is a must have bag.  I love that it literally goes with anything.  That's the reason it became my first Selma purchase.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ellapretty

ubo22 said:


> Bag Twins!!!  You just confirmed what I already knew...the large Selma in Luggage is a must have bag.  I love that it literally goes with anything.  That's the reason it became my first Selma purchase.  Enjoy!





amethyst25 said:


> two of the reasons I chose luggage + how versatile it is





AuntJulie said:


> Awww you look so beautiful!  Love, love, love the entire outfit!  You have great style!





backseat5am said:


> You look fabulous! I don't own a single brown bag and I've been considering luggage or dark dune for my first... you might have swayed me towards luggage a little bit :greengrin:



Thank you


----------



## tiemur

I'm starting university in september, would you guys say that a selma is a suitable bag for uni?


----------



## Jclover91

My luggage selma and her new bag charm


----------



## jojon21

Jclover91 said:


> My luggage selma and her new bag charm



That looks beautiful! What brand is the charm?


----------



## Jclover91

Thanks girl  I bought it from ebay for $16, the seller is cknresch. I was expecting it to be a flimsily little thing but I was pleasantly surprised that it turned out to be well made


----------



## Jclover91

tiemur said:


> I'm starting university in september, would you guys say that a selma is a suitable bag for uni?



I think the large might not be a good size if you want to fit a laptop and books but if you are going to be using a tablet it would work nicely  the bag is quite sturdy


----------



## jojon21

Jclover91 said:


> Thanks girl  I bought it from ebay for $16, the seller is cknresch. I was expecting it to be a flimsily little thing but I was pleasantly surprised that it turned out to be well made



Thanks, they have alot of really cute ones!


----------



## Jclover91

jojon21 said:


> Thanks, they have alot of really cute ones!



They do! I bought two and I probably won't be able to resist going back for more haha


----------



## paula3boys

Jclover91 said:


> My luggage selma and her new bag charm




Cute charm!


----------



## TiffanyS88

love my Selma's

Summer Blue






Fuchsia


----------



## KjDancer

TiffanyS88 said:


> love my Selma's
> 
> Summer Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia


Both beautiful colours!


----------



## vhelya

tiemur said:


> I'm starting university in september, would you guys say that a selma is a suitable bag for uni?






Jclover91 said:


> I think the large might not be a good size if you want to fit a laptop and books but if you are going to be using a tablet it would work nicely  the bag is quite sturdy




I think large sutton is probably more practicable design if you want to put a laptop or book. It has more compartment than selma so it might be easier to arrange your things and it feels lighter too if you need to carry more things in your bag

I love both selma and sutton designs


----------



## backseat5am

tiemur said:


> I'm starting university in september, would you guys say that a selma is a suitable bag for uni?




I have 2 messengers and I carry my heavy books and computer in a separate bag. It depends on how much you need to carry, some days I can cram everything into my NS Hamilton (including 13" MacBook Pro in neoprene case) but the Hamilton is roomier than the large Selma.


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> I too would like the aqua selma! If anyone comes across me, let me know!




I saw this in zappos website
http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua






And this at Lord and Taylor website
https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884


----------



## vhelya




----------



## Elendil

I need aqua! :O


----------



## espressions

vhelya said:


> View attachment 2634748


which site is this?


----------



## espressions

vhelya said:


> View attachment 2634748


nevermind! just saw the end of your post L&T


----------



## Ebby

vhelya said:


> I saw this in zappos website
> http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634743
> 
> 
> 
> And this at Lord and Taylor website
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884




I absolutely love this! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## keishapie1973

vhelya said:


> I saw this in zappos website
> http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634743
> 
> 
> 
> And this at Lord and Taylor website
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884




Wow, this color is beautiful!!! It's now on my radar for Fall....


----------



## Minkette

Oh man I am torn between the Selma or Hamilton N/S in aqua!!!


----------



## Live It Up

First time out with my grey Selma.


----------



## iuvcoach

vhelya said:


> View attachment 2634748



Love it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

vhelya said:


> I saw this in zappos website
> http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634743
> 
> 
> 
> And this at Lord and Taylor website
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884


 


vhelya said:


> View attachment 2634748


 
I think I know what my next Selma will be........


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> First time out with my grey Selma.




This is why selma is my favorite design..It always looks gorgeous!!!

Congrats!!! You look amazing


----------



## megcurry

Saw a Large Selma Top Zip Satchel in Sand python embossed leather in  the TJ Maxx in Wilton, NY today.  First Selma I've seen in any of the TJ  Maxx or Marshalls stores, though I don't frequent the Runway ones.  I  think the price was red tag marked down to $169.  I did not take a  picture, sorry.  It was a little roughed up around the edges, but maybe  the python embossed gets that way?  Did not see the usual MICHAEL Michael Kors price tag attached or stuck in any of the inside pockets.


----------



## Ellapretty

Live It Up said:


> First time out with my grey Selma.




Gorgeous colour! Love it in grey


----------



## crystal-d

TiffanyS88 said:


> love my Selma's
> 
> Summer Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia




Love the colors


----------



## Live It Up

Ellapretty said:


> Gorgeous colour! Love it in grey



Thanks! I used to think grey was a blah color. But not anymore.  



vhelya said:


> This is why selma is my favorite design..It always looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> Congrats!!! You look amazing



Thanks. I believe I have become a Selma addict.


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> I saw this in zappos website
> http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634743
> 
> 
> 
> And this at Lord and Taylor website
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884


Oh, I LOVE that color. I wonder if they'll offer it in a grommet as well.


----------



## Live It Up

She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> Thanks! I used to think grey was a blah color. But not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I believe I have become a Selma addict.





Live It Up said:


> She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!





Wwwoooowwww, it's my fave &#128525;
So pretty!!!

I really love grommet design and thinking want to buy 1 in medium.

Previously, I felt that grommet selma isn't my style but I don't know since when I become so obsessed with it and it become my favorite design

I have 1 grommet selma large now and I'm looking for a medium one. Hoping it will come out with navy/ gold hardware


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> Wwwoooowwww, it's my fave &#128525;
> So pretty!!!
> 
> I really love grommet design and thinking want to buy 1 in medium.
> 
> Previously, I felt that grommet selma isn't my style but I don't know since when I become so obsessed with it and it become my favorite design
> 
> I have 1 grommet selma large now and I'm looking for a medium one. Hoping it will come out with navy/ gold hardware


Oh...I know that obsessed feeling. I think my family is planning an intervention for me.


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> Oh...I know that obsessed feeling. I think my family is planning an intervention for me.


i call my "bag addiction" an effective coping skill for 14 hour work days


----------



## backseat5am

Live It Up said:


> She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!



Nice! Even though I wasn't a fan at first, the grommets are growing on me...


----------



## vhelya

My new family, finally I go with the white color


----------



## AuntJulie

Minkette said:


> i call my "bag addiction" an effective coping skill for 14 hour work days



Wow my thoughts exactly!  Every time I get annoyed working so hard and long, I think of the next bag I get to purchase. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

vhelya said:


> I saw this in zappos website
> http://m.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-aqua
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634743
> 
> 
> 
> And this at Lord and Taylor website
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3103884


I LOVE this color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!


I love the grommet detailing! I have this same bag in the medium messenger.


----------



## BeachBagGal

vhelya said:


> My new family, finally I go with the white color
> 
> View attachment 2635762


Love the grommets w/ the white!


----------



## TiffanyS88

KjDancer said:


> Both beautiful colours!


Thanks! I love them


----------



## TiffanyS88

crystal-d said:


> Love the colors


Thanks!


----------



## backseat5am

vhelya said:


> My new family, finally I go with the white color
> 
> View attachment 2635762




Perdy bag! =)


----------



## vhelya

backseat5am said:


> Perdy bag! =)




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## mich206

My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter


----------



## AuntJulie

mich206 said:


> My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter
> View attachment 2636591



Beautiful handbags and excellent color choices!


----------



## backseat5am

mich206 said:


> My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter
> View attachment 2636591



Nice collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!


 
Twins!  I think of this as Selma with attitude, or as I call mine, Biker Chick.  

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

mich206 said:


> My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter
> View attachment 2636591


 
Beautiful.  Can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## houstonm2198

mich206 said:


> My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter
> View attachment 2636591


Love your collection.


----------



## ubo22

mich206 said:


> My small collection of Selmas , all brought within a month. Think I'm covered now- bright bag for summer, luggage for all year round and black for nights out/ winter
> View attachment 2636591


Great color choices!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hi ladies

So apparently Macys is having F&F again and that's bad because I don't need another bag right now. I'm going to ignore that an get one anywayl!! So I think I'm finally ready for my first selma but I'm torn between sapphire and pearl gray. I already have a sapphire top zip and while I feel I can carry the color any season, I think the zip top in sapphire is more of a summer bag. My boyfriend says it looks like a beach bag lol! So I'm not sure if I should get two bags in the same color (I'm obsessed with this color btw) or get pearl gray. I LOVE pearl gray too. I have a black satchel and a luggage astor in addition to my top zip so I already have my neutrals and colorful bag. So do I go for another neutral or color? Help lol!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So apparently Macys is having F&F again and that's bad because I don't need another bag right now. I'm going to ignore that an get one anywayl!! So I think I'm finally ready for my first selma but I'm torn between sapphire and pearl gray. I already have a sapphire top zip and while I feel I can carry the color any season, I think the zip top in sapphire is more of a summer bag. My boyfriend says it looks like a beach bag lol! So I'm not sure if I should get two bags in the same color (I'm obsessed with this color btw) or get pearl gray. I LOVE pearl gray too. I have a black satchel and a luggage astor in addition to my top zip so I already have my neutrals and colorful bag. So do I go for another neutral or color? Help lol!


If you love sapphire, you should get the Selma in sapphire.  I have the Selma in this color, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  Sapphire is a color you can carry any season, but I've found that it's almost too gorgeous to be carried all the time.  It's such a pretty color that I feel inclined to only carry my sapphire Selma on special occasions and with specific outfits.  Now, on the other hand, if you want to add another color to your collection, then get the pearl gray.


----------



## SelmaLove

Live It Up said:


> She just arrived tonight. I've been lusting for this beauty....so sexy!





So gorgeous! Love this one...bag twins!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> If you love sapphire, you should get the Selma in sapphire.  I have the Selma in this color, and it's absolutely gorgeous.  Sapphire is a color you can carry any season, but I've found that it's almost too gorgeous to be carried all the time.  It's such a pretty color that I feel inclined to only carry my sapphire Selma on special occasions and with specific outfits.  Now, on the other hand, if you want to add another color to your collection, then get the pearl gray.



I went to the mall today and no one had the sapphire but Dillard's had the pearl gray. I really like the color now that I've seen it in person. However now I'm worried that the selma might look too big on me. I took some pics, let me figure out how to post them lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma


----------



## Bootlover07

Here is a pic of it crossbody


----------



## Live It Up

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma


I don't think it looks too big on you. Rather, it looks great on you! Enjoy...in either color.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma


Is that the large Selma?  I don't think it's too big for you at all.  It looks like the perfect size for you.  If you like a zip top closure, go with the Selma.  I opted against the Dressy/Sutton just for that reason.  I know the Dressy/Sutton has side zipper compartments, but I like to have one large zipper or flap covered opening on my bags for security reasons and to throw everything in one place.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!  I think of this as Selma with attitude, or as I call mine, Biker Chick.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!


Thanks. It goes great with my black and silver cowboy boots.


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma



I don't think it looks too big on you at all. I probably wouldn't wear it cross body though. But that's because I think the large Selma looks strange cross body on anybody. 

I guess I just prefer the crook of the arm look on the Selma. Definitely go for the Selma!  I have it in pearl gray and its beautiful. I have the sapphire Hamilton and its stunning!  Tough choice on the color, but I would probably pick the gray over the sapphire, because I personally don't buy different bags in the same color, although many others do. 

I love the navy Selma too. It's amazingly beautiful.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma




I think it looks great on you. Not too overwhelming.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Is that the large Selma?  If it is, I don't think it's too big for you at all.  It looks like the perfect size for you.  If you like a zip top closure, go with the Selma.  I opted against the Dressy/Sutton just for that reason.  I know the Dressy/Sutton has side zipper compartments, but I like to have one large zipper or flap covered opening on my bags for security reasons and to throw everything in one place.



Yes, it's the large! Actually I was looking at the sapphire dressy when it first came out as went with the top zip instead because it was more comfortable. I really like the selma! Now to just decide on the color lol!! I'm leaning towards the pearl gray but got to think on it some more!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma




I think it looks great on you. However, you won't go wrong with the Selma or the Dressy....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So apparently Macys is having F&F again and that's bad because I don't need another bag right now. I'm going to ignore that an get one anywayl!! So I think I'm finally ready for my first selma but I'm torn between sapphire and pearl gray. I already have a sapphire top zip and while I feel I can carry the color any season, I think the zip top in sapphire is more of a summer bag. My boyfriend says it looks like a beach bag lol! So I'm not sure if I should get two bags in the same color (I'm obsessed with this color btw) or get pearl gray. I LOVE pearl gray too. I have a black satchel and a luggage astor in addition to my top zip so I already have my neutrals and colorful bag. So do I go for another neutral or color? Help lol!


Pearl grey! I think it's such a pretty, classy looking grey color. I have it in the mini. Of course I tend to prefer silver hw too. Sapphire is a gorgeous color from the pix I've seen. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma


I like it as a satchel on you, but too big as a crossbody. Oh and love your necklace btw!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I like it as a satchel on you, but too big as a crossbody. Oh and love your necklace btw!



Yeah I think it looks better on the shoulder than crossbody. Thanks, the necklace is new and from Express!


----------



## backseat5am

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it too big? Should I do the medium dressy instead? I like the zip closure on the selma




This is my next MK bag when I get the funds. Do it! I like the look of the dressy but functionally the shape and top zip of the Selma win me over. Plus the pearl grey is lovely year round =]


----------



## backseat5am

AuntJulie said:


> I don't think it looks too big on you at all. I probably wouldn't wear it cross body though. But that's because I think the large Selma looks strange cross body on anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I just prefer the crook of the arm look on the Selma. Definitely go for the Selma!  I have it in pearl gray and its beautiful. I have the sapphire Hamilton and its stunning!  Tough choice on the color, but I would probably pick the gray over the sapphire, because I personally don't buy different bags in the same color, although many others do.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the navy Selma too. It's amazingly beautiful.




I agree! Big/heavy crossbody bags just don't do your boobs any favors...


----------



## Bootlover07

Thank you ladies for all your help! I think I've definitely decided on the pearl gray. I love the sapphire but I think I'll get bored having two in the same color. Plus MK is always coming out with gorgeous colors so I'm sure I'll find something else to spend my money on soon


----------



## CaliChic

Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.



















Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!


----------



## CaliChic

Im so sad for her, she is sad too. I hope this can help other members.


----------



## mich206

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!


Oh no , hope your sister gets it sorted !


----------



## CaliChic

mich206 said:


> Oh no , hope your sister gets it sorted !




Me too, i'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Minkette

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!


Very detailed comparison! Thank you!


----------



## CaliChic

Minkette said:


> Very detailed comparison! Thank you!




Np!


----------



## Scooch

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!




That really stinks! I gotta say, the fakes are getting tougher to spot. I had to go through your pics twice to see it! Unbelievable


----------



## AuntJulie

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!



That's a very good fake!  The strap clip looks exactly like my large Selma which is strange because it is markedly different from your studded Selma. I've only owned the large and medium Selmas, so I'm unsure if that detail is different on the messenger. 

Also my strap only has one loop, not two like yours, but the end of my strap is shaped like yours, which is different from the fake one. 

I did catch one big difference that I haven't noticed before in recognizing fakes and will keep that for future reference.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here are 3 pics of the straps from 2 of my Selma's. They are the same size, I just didn't have them laying flat enough.


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> That's a very good fake!  The strap clip looks exactly like my large Selma which is strange because it is markedly different from your studded Selma. I've only owned the large and medium Selmas, so I'm unsure if that detail is different on the messenger.
> 
> Also my strap only has one loop, not two like yours, but the end of my strap is shaped like yours, which is different from the fake one.
> 
> I did catch one big difference that I haven't noticed before in recognizing fakes and will keep that for future reference.



My sister has the small messenger selma and the strap have two hoops, My medium color block selma has two hoops but my medium  jewel selma has only one hoop,same goes for my large selma bag....... So i'm guessing the smaller selma have double hoops...Anyway the best way to identify fakes is to look at the shape of the strap.... if it's V shaped then it's definitely fake..... I guess manufacture doesn't notices these small details... but that makes them set apart...


----------



## vhelya

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!




The luggage selma is 100% fake


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD

I received ur PM but excuse me to reply here as I didn't know how to attach pics in PM via my Iphone 

As requested, please see the pic of my jewel selma &#128522;
I bought it from Macys last year..
I think u're right, I didn't notice it before..

But urs looks good if i'm not wrong..


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> ilysukixD
> 
> I received ur PM but excuse me to reply here as I didn't know how to attach pics in PM via my Iphone
> 
> As requested, please see the pic of my jewel selma &#128522;
> I bought it from Macys last year..
> I think u're right, I didn't notice it before..
> 
> But urs looks good if i'm not wrong..
> 
> View attachment 2638474



Thank you so much!!! I almost had a panic attack because i was looking at the pictures online and I was confused why macys posted that picture.... 
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-jewel-satchel?ID=1143670
I don't know why my selma had a weird dent that doesn't goes away ;[ it never happens to my large selma.... that's the reason i was dobuting if my selma was real or fake


----------



## ilysukixD

Here's a picture, not sure if you can see it...


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you so much!!! I almost had a panic attack because i was looking at the pictures online and I was confused why macys posted that picture....
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-jewel-satchel?ID=1143670
> 
> I don't know why my selma had a weird dent that doesn't goes away ;[ it never happens to my large selma.... that's the reason i was dobuting if my selma was real or fake




Hmmmm what kind of dent is that (worried if mine will have it over the time)

I saw ur bag in another thread where u're holding the raspberry sutton and it looks very pretty


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Hmmmm what kind of dent is that (worried if mine will have it over the time)
> 
> I saw ur bag in another thread where u're holding the raspberry sutton and it looks very pretty




Hahas you mean this picture? Hahas yup I went to MK boutique store just to see the sutton in raspberry and I regret canceling my order on NM b/c I could have gotten 10%off 
Oh well at least I have this selma bag that I wanted for over 4 months hahas


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2638499
> 
> Here's a picture, not sure if you can see it...




Ooh i see..But it doesn't really obvious when u carried..
It looks a little defect for me but normally that kind of defect isn't an indicator of the fake

I also received a sutton bag with small defect from Nordstrom &#128542;
But since the color is no longer available, I just accepted and won't bother with it


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> Hahas you mean this picture? Hahas yup I went to MK boutique store just to see the sutton in raspberry and I regret canceling my order on NM b/c I could have gotten 10%off
> Oh well at least I have this selma bag that I wanted for over 4 months hahas
> View attachment 2638516





Oooppss I think the pic is broken, can't see it but I knew the pic from sutton thread 

Among all my selma bags, the jewel selma is my favourite..
Not only it's my 1st selma bag but also because the color is rare and the jewel trim is very hard to find again.. LOL


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Ooh i see..But it doesn't really obvious when u carried..
> It looks a little defect for me but normally that kind of defect isn't an indicator of the fake
> 
> I also received a sutton bag with small defect from Nordstrom &#128542;
> But since the color is no longer available, I just accepted and won't bother with it
> 
> View attachment 2638522



It's not obvious but it's eyesore >.<

I didn't know they have it in Nordstrom!! Anyway I'm still waiting for this bag, hopefully I can get 25% off too!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Oooppss I think the pic is broken, can't see it but I knew the pic from sutton thread
> 
> Among all my selma bags, the jewel selma is my favourite..
> Not only it's my 1st selma bag but also because the color is rare and the jewel trim is very hard to find again.. LOL



I agree with you!!! This is my favorite selma bag!!!










I don't know if anyone realized this but Prada was the first (I believed) to have the Jewel trim and MK came out with the jewel selma afterward...
People had stated that MK had copied other designers but I think he is just inspired by other designers and updating the bag to make it more convenient for us!!


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I agree with you!!! This is my favorite selma bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone realized this but Prada was the first (I believed) to have the Jewel trim and MK came out with the jewel selma afterward...
> 
> People had stated that MK had copied other designers but I think he is just inspired by other designers and updating the bag to make it more convenient for us!!




LOL..The sutton looks like the copy of Prada Saffiano Lux. They said the Jet Set Tote is also similar to LV neverfull
But if u noticed many bags nowadays have similar type.

I noticed another brand like Kate Spade has also some similar design bags as Prada, Celine, Givenchy, etc


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> LOL..The sutton looks like the copy of Prada Saffiano Lux. They said the Jet Set Tote is also similar to LV neverfull
> But if u noticed many bags nowadays have similar type.
> 
> I noticed another brand like Kate Spade has also some similar design bags as Prada, Celine, Givenchy, etc



And Tommy Hilfiger has a new bag that looks very close to the Hamilton.


----------



## lizmil

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!



Wow, I am a Coach person, not a Kors person, although I do own a Kors wallet. There is no way I would be able to distinguish these two items. Makes me fearful for the Coach I buy.

With out giving too much away that would help counterfeiters how did you EVER tell this is fake?


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> And Tommy Hilfiger has a new bag that looks very close to the Hamilton.




LOL 
I just knew that MK had ever worked for Celine before and in 2003 he left Celine to focus on his own brand


----------



## CaliChic

lizmil said:


> Wow, I am a Coach person, not a Kors person, although I do own a Kors wallet. There is no way I would be able to distinguish these two items. Makes me fearful for the Coach I buy.
> 
> With out giving too much away that would help counterfeiters how did you EVER tell this is fake?



I Could tell because mk was my first high end brand that ive ever bought so many purses from, after you get a couple and do research you start noticing plus im very nit picky about the small details. Plus the counterfeiters are getting better and batter, smh. You shouldnt have to worry about coach because just as long as you buy from fp, coach fact outlet and department stores you should be fine especially how coach always mass produce their handbag and send them over to the outlets and also according to what ive read coach handbags always go on sale at the fp and department stores. I just ordered my first coach yesterday so im happy to be branching out to other brands! Hopefully one day i can afford a givenchy antigona in the matte blk with gold hw


----------



## CaliChic

vhelya said:


> LOL
> I just knew that MK had ever worked for Celine before and in 2003 he left Celine to focus on his own brand



Interesting! Learned sumthing new and awesome!


----------



## lizmil

CaliChic said:


> I Could tell because mk was my first high end brand that ive ever bought so many purses from, after you get a couple and do research you start noticing plus im very nit picky about the small details. Plus the counterfeiters are getting better and batter, smh. You shouldnt have to worry about coach because just as long as you buy from fp, coach fact outlet and department stores you should be fine especially how coach always mass produce their handbag and send them over to the outlets and also according to what ive read coach handbags always go on sale at the fp and department stores. I just ordered my first coach yesterday so im happy to be branching out to other brands! Hopefully one day i can afford a givenchy antigona in the matte blk with gold hw



Those were super hard to tell apart at  least for me.  Amazing, thanks for the response. Not sure I'd get that for Coach.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Macys now has the Aqua and Vintage Yellow Selma


----------



## SelmaLove

jazzyj1021 said:


> Macys now has the Aqua and Vintage Yellow Selma




I don't see the vintage yellow! I need to look again!


----------



## ilysukixD

SelmaLove said:


> I don't see the vintage yellow! I need to look again!



I think it's sold out already... I saw it this afternoon


----------



## Bootlover07

If anyone sees the aqua in person can they please post a picture?? It looks amazing online! I price matched at Nordstrom today and ordered a pearl gray selma at 25% off! It's my first selma and I'm so excited! They had the dune in stock and it caught my eye but I think gray will be a little more versatile for me. I wear a lot of black. I am very interested in the aqua though and might have to switch!


----------



## vhelya

SelmaLove said:


> I don't see the vintage yellow! I need to look again!




http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...797247&Quantity=1&seqNo=2&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## SelmaLove

vhelya said:


> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...797247&Quantity=1&seqNo=2&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG




Ordered yellow and aqua! Yay F&F sale!


----------



## vhelya

SelmaLove said:


> Ordered yellow and aqua! Yay F&F sale!




Wwoooww!!!
Please post the pics after u receive 

I want to buy also but I've bought 2 selmas and 1 sutton in past 2 months, need to save money first


----------



## KjDancer

SelmaLove said:


> Ordered yellow and aqua! Yay F&F sale!


Oooh cant wait to see pics. Not seen the yellow or aqua yet, well only on the internet


----------



## amethyst25

FYI Nordstrom has the dark dune large Selma now and it's 25% off


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> FYI Nordstrom has the dark dune large Selma now and it's 25% off




Omg really?


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> FYI Nordstrom has the dark dune large Selma now and it's 25% off




It's not coming up on sale ?


----------



## amethyst25

designer.deals said:


> Omg really?



Yup it's online too. Not sure what the code is for 25% off online but all Michael Kors was 25% off in the store.


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> Yup it's online too. Not sure what the code is for 25% off online but all Michael Kors was 25% off in the store.




Okay I'm going tomrrow to a nordies and hopefully they honor it


----------



## amethyst25

designer.deals said:


> Okay I'm going tomrrow to a nordies and hopefully they honor it



Hopefully you get it!  Hope I heard the SA right in all MK being 25% off - that Selma def was. I was at the Roosevelt Field Mall in NY.


----------



## designer.deals

amethyst25 said:


> Hopefully you get it!  Hope I heard the SA right in all MK being 25% off - that Selma def was. I was at the Roosevelt Field Mall in NY.




It's not in my store but maybe if I tell them that Macy's has f&f sale and do a puppy face they'll do it lol


----------



## SelmaLove

amethyst25 said:


> Yup it's online too. Not sure what the code is for 25% off online but all Michael Kors was 25% off in the store.




I don't see the dark dune online.


----------



## SelmaLove

SelmaLove said:


> I don't see the dark dune online.




Nvm. I see it now!


----------



## Live It Up

SelmaLove said:


> Ordered yellow and aqua! Yay F&F sale!


I did, too! Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## designer.deals

Macy's added navy colorblock


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> Macy's added navy colorblock


I saw that, but I still like the color combo better on the Dressy/Sutton.


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> I saw that, but I still like the color combo better on the Dressy/Sutton.




I want the Hamilton but I'm trying to get it priced match at bloomies


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> I want the Hamilton but I'm trying to get it priced match at bloomies


I might pull the trigger on the Dressy/Sutton at L&T.  Bloomingdale's has it, but only on order, not in stock.


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> I might pull the trigger on the Dressy/Sutton at L&T.  Bloomingdale's has it, but only on order, not in stock.




L&t has it on stock?


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> L&t has it on stock?


Yes...and I'm about to order, I think.


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Yes...and I'm about to order, I think.




These are my list to purchase today :

Raspberry color block Hamilton
Aqua Hamilton (if it's gold hardware) 
Dark dune selma (if they honor 25%) 
Navy colorblock Hamilton 
And luggage colorblock Hamilton but I'm afraid they will go on sale in a few weeks


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> These are my list to purchase today :
> 
> Raspberry color block Hamilton
> Aqua Hamilton (if it's gold hardware)
> Dark dune selma (if they honor 25%)
> Navy colorblock Hamilton
> And luggage colorblock Hamilton but I'm afraid they will go on sale in a few weeks


Holy smokes!  What a shopping list!!!  Well, I just purchased the large Dressy/Sutton from L&T online for 25% off + free shipping + 2.5% back from e*bates.  I want to take a look at it in person and then decide whether I will keep it or not.  I've been eyeing this one for a while, so glad to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Holy smokes!  What a shopping list!!!  Well, I just purchased the large Dressy/Sutton from L&T online for 25% off + free shipping + 2.5% back from e*bates.  I want to take a look at it in person and then decide whether I will keep it or not.  I've been eyeing this one for a while, so glad to finally pull the trigger.




One I'm getting in store and the dead once I see them I'm ordering online to get ******


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> One I'm getting in store and the dead once I see them I'm ordering online to get ******


Are you trying to get them all at Bloomingdale's?


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Are you trying to get them all at Bloomingdale's?




No at Macy's and Nordstrom and bloomies but so far bloomies has worst customer service


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> No at Macy's and Nordstrom and bloomies but so far bloomies has worst customer service


Good luck.  Macy's and Bloomingdale's are having sales right now, so I assume you are trying to price match at Nordstrom.  Try L&T, as well, because they're also having a sale.


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Good luck.  Macy's and Bloomingdale's are having sales right now, so I assume you are trying to price match at Nordstrom.  Try L&T, as well, because they're also having a sale.




I'm trying to be sneaky and add more discounts lol


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> I saw that, but I still like the color combo better on the Dressy/Sutton.




I agree! I was hoping they'd add that one too.


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> I agree! I was hoping they'd add that one too.


I've never seen the navy/white/luggage at Macy's in store or online.  However, they do currently have it at Bloomingdale's (on order) or L&T (25% off) if you're looking for the large and not the medium.


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> I've never seen the navy/white/luggage at Macy's in store or online.  However, they do currently have it at Bloomingdale's (on order) or L&T (25% off) if you're looking for the large and not the medium.




Yes! I can't find it. Do you have a link?


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Yes! I can't find it. Do you have a link?


I replied to you in the other thread, but here's the link for L&T...

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1

and the link for Bloomingdale's...

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-jet-set-travel-center-stripe-large?ID=1052717&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp%3D3%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D14%26cm_kws%3Dkors%20jet%20set%20tote

Espressions provided these links to me in another thread.


----------



## telrunya

Hi! Is there any difference between the Large Selma and Large East West Selma?


----------



## love purse 90

Very nice


----------



## Live It Up

My large Mandarin Selma with my Coach Madison Skinny Wallet in Love Red.  The colors are nearly identical!


----------



## crystal-d

Aqua Selma


----------



## Live It Up

Mandarin Selma getting ready to run errands with me.


----------



## Mylove@bags

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


I have the same color and I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need another in the luggage color!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Live It Up said:


> Mandarin Selma getting ready to run errands with me.



I LOVE that color! It's looks great on you!


----------



## Live It Up

Bootlover07 said:


> I LOVE that color! It's looks great on you!


Thanks!


----------



## Bootlover07

crystal-d said:


> Aqua Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643393



Is it more green? And is it bright like the sapphire or more muted? I liked it when I saw it on the macys website but it's hard to tell how versatile it would be from the web pic. Also, is the hardware silver? Lol sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Ebby

Live It Up said:


> Mandarin Selma getting ready to run errands with me.




What an amazing colour and looks great on you  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> My large Mandarin Selma with my Coach Madison Skinny Wallet in Love Red.  The colors are nearly identical!




I always want this color and previously wanted to get this color on sutton but ended up in choosing fuschia color as the fuschia color looks nicer on me..

Now seeing this make me want this color again


----------



## red73

just looked on the harrods website, they now have medium selmas in black, luggage, dune, navy and raspberry, they may have more colours im not sure. but its the first time ive seen a medium luggage Selma (satchel not messenger)


----------



## Mylove@bags

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


Wow! And I was feeling silly for wanting another Selma ( I have navy and just ordered luggage). I feel better now, love your collection!!! Do you only wear MK?


----------



## telrunya

Mylove@bags, lucky you! I love both the Navy and Luggage colour!  I hope to get both colours when I've decluttered some of my other bags.


----------



## Live It Up

Ebby said:


> What an amazing colour and looks great on you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks!


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> I always want this color and previously wanted to get this color on sutton but ended up in choosing fuschia color as the fuschia color looks nicer on me..
> 
> Now seeing this make me want this color again


I wish I could do fuchsia or raspberry, but those colors look terrible on me. I took chance on the Mandarin, which I also have in the Brooke medium tote, and it seems to work for me. It's fun to get away from the staple neutral colors once in a while.


----------



## Live It Up

designer.deals said:


> To celebrate National Handbag Day! Here's my Selma's
> 
> 1. Black selma w/ matching wallet
> 2. Navy selma w/ matching wallet
> 3. Luggage selma w/ matching wallet
> 4. Zinnia selma w/ matching wallet
> 5. Turquoise studded selma w/ matching wallet
> 6. Black/ slate selma
> 7. Pomegranate selma
> 8. Mandarin selma
> 9. Pearl gray selma
> 10. Black/ sapphire selma
> 11. Cinnabar selma
> 12. Coffee selma
> 13. Loden selma
> 
> *wanted vanilla but every time  I got one it has a defect so I lost hope on it. Next mission is the studded malachite selma


There's a "National Handbag Day???" :weird:


----------



## crystal-d

Bootlover07 said:


> Is it more green? And is it bright like the sapphire or more muted? I liked it when I saw it on the macys website but it's hard to tell how versatile it would be from the web pic. Also, is the hardware silver? Lol sorry for all the questions!




It's more green looking not teal like some pictures 
It's sliver hw


Here is the hammy in aqua but that's not the true color is way more green


----------



## Bootlover07

crystal-d said:


> It's more green looking not teal like some pictures
> It's sliver hw
> View attachment 2644323
> 
> Here is the hammy in aqua but that's not the true color is way more green



Awesome, thank you! No one near me has the selma in aqua so I will see if I can find any others bags in that color to look at. The selma in pearl gray is on it's way to me from Nordstrom but I might order the aqua too and see which one I like better and which will go with more if my clothes.


----------



## designer.deals

Mylove@bags said:


> Wow! And I was feeling silly for wanting another Selma ( I have navy and just ordered luggage). I feel better now, love your collection!!! Do you only wear MK?




My current obsession are hamiltons have like 9-10 and 15 Selma's


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=Live It Up;26888279]There's a "National Handbag Day???" :weird:[/QUOTE]
yes there is. It was back I think in feb or march


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> I wish I could do fuchsia or raspberry, but those colors look terrible on me. I took chance on the Mandarin, which I also have in the Brooke medium tote, and it seems to work for me. It's fun to get away from the staple neutral colors once in a while.




Lol..I was targeting the mandarin color but the truth told me differently 
I think it's because of my skin color. Fuschia looks more suitable when I tried both colors 
But I feel still want to get mandarin color because it's so lovely 

I agree with you that sometimes need to get away from neutral colors


----------



## Live It Up

My collection of Selmas


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> My collection of Selmas




Woooowww, love ur collections..I wish I could have that many too


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> My collection of Selmas


I'm really kicking myself for not getting the black/silver grommet selma! Love your bags!


----------



## Ntrang92

I am looking for a new Large Red Selma Satchel. Does anyone know where can i get it now?


----------



## Minkette

Ntrang92 said:


> I am looking for a new Large Red Selma Satchel. Does anyone know where can i get it now?


I think MK is releasing a red Selma soon in a scarlet color (saffiano leather)... There are a few SLGs in that color on their site so I suspect it will be out soon. 

unless you like the patent leather scarlet version which is already out...


----------



## designer.deals

Minkette said:


> I think MK is releasing a red Selma soon in a scarlet color (saffiano leather)... There are a few SLGs in that color on their site so I suspect it will be out soon.
> 
> unless you like the patent leather scarlet version which is already out...




I hope they release as a Hamilton. But as saffiano not. Patent saffiano


----------



## Live It Up

Minkette said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not getting the black/silver grommet selma! Love your bags!


I just saw a black/silver grommet Selma yesterday at a Macys in Fort Worth. And it was on the clearance table! It looked in perfect condition to my eyes. So there are still some out there. You just have to hunt.


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> Woooowww, love ur collections..I wish I could have that many too


Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> I just saw a black/silver grommet Selma yesterday at a Macys in Fort Worth. And it was on the clearance table! It looked in perfect condition to my eyes. So there are still some out there. You just have to hunt.


Really?! My brother lives in Arlington. I should make him go get it!!! Thanks!


----------



## Live It Up

Minkette said:


> Really?! My brother lives in Arlington. I should make him go get it!!! Thanks!


It was at Ridgmar Mall in Fort Worth. (I live in Arlington, too. ) Good luck!


----------



## SelmaLove

Minkette said:


> Really?! My brother lives in Arlington. I should make him go get it!!! Thanks!




Every now and then they pop up on the Macys website too. You just have to check early in the day.


----------



## Ebby

Does anyone know where I could get a sapphire and black colour block Selma in large? I live in the UK  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## amethyst25

Ebby said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a sapphire and black colour block Selma in large? I live in the UK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



saw it at my MK boutique 1 or 2 weeks ago on sale


----------



## backseat5am

Live It Up said:


> My collection of Selmas




Woahhh! Lucky lady =]


----------



## Live It Up

backseat5am said:


> Woahhh! Lucky lady =]


----------



## Shanelle87

My Raspberry Selma!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Shanelle87 said:


> My Raspberry Selma!!




Very cute with your outfit!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shanelle87 said:


> My Raspberry Selma!!


Love that color - looks pretty!


----------



## Shanelle87

tauketula said:


> Very cute with your outfit!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shanelle87

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color - looks pretty!


Thanks!!!


----------



## SelmaLove

Minkette said:


> Really?! My brother lives in Arlington. I should make him go get it!!! Thanks!




There's one on Macy's right now!!!


----------



## backseat5am

Shanelle87 said:


> My Raspberry Selma!!




Your outfit is super cute!


----------



## Shanelle87

backseat5am said:


> Your outfit is super cute!


Thanks


----------



## Bootlover07

Stupid Michael Kors and all his gorgeous colors! I went to Nordstrom today to pick up my pearl gray Selma (I had it delivered to the store). They didn't have the aqua selma but they had an aqua jet set and cynthia tote. I wanted to take pics but there were a ton of people swarming the MK section. I went ahead and asked them to price match an aqua selma for me so I can decide which one I want to keep. The aqua is more green than blue and really pretty. Whether I decide to keep it or not will depend on how much it will go with my clothes. I think it has the potential to be a great pop of color. I will post pics of the aqua when it comes in!


----------



## Minkette

SelmaLove said:


> There's one on Macy's right now!!!


Macys website says it is in stock but when I try to add it my cart it says "0" and $0.00. Guess its really not in stock. Arghhh!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Macys website says it is in stock but when I try to add it my cart it says "0" and $0.00. Guess its really not in stock. Arghhh!



Macy's is terrible about that! I tried to buy the medium sapphire dressy there for like two weeks straight and it would say it wasn't in stock even though the website said it was. It would even disappear from the site for a couple of days and then reappear and when you clicked on it it would say not in stock. When I called CS they acted like I was nuts.


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Macy's is terrible about that! I tried to buy the medium sapphire dressy there for like two weeks straight and it would say it wasn't in stock even though the website said it was. It would even disappear from the site for a couple of days and then reappear and when you clicked on it it would say not in stock. When I called CS they acted like I was nuts.


Ughhh.. just spoke to CS and they said, "oh yeah, that isn't in stock. all of those bags sold out fast." I told them... well it says in stock on your website for $320... they simply offered to help me find a different bag. Oh well. Maybe it is a sign that i own too many bags as it is!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Ughhh.. just spoke to CS and they said, "oh yeah, that isn't in stock. all of those bags sold out fast." I told them... well it says in stock on your website for $320... they simply offered to help me find a different bag. Oh well. Maybe it is a sign that i own too many bags as it is!



Yes, that's pretty much the response I got. And they said the website updated frequently but was behind sometimes and they couldn't help it if the website was inaccurate. I give all my designer bag business to Nordstrom now lol!


----------



## Bootlover07

My first selma in pearl gray! I do really love this color and it may win over the aqua...and I like that it matches my combat boots lol!


----------



## CaliChic

CaliChic said:


> Guess what ladies...&#128554; my sister bought a selma messenger off of poshmark and when it arrived at my apt (she wanted to ship to my place) and i opened it, immediatley i knew it was not authentic &#128547; she is going to open a return case with poshmark and the seller. Im not sure if the seller knew or not. Here are sum pics compared to my studded drk dune and reg selma.
> 
> View attachment 2638218
> View attachment 2638219
> 
> View attachment 2638220
> View attachment 2638221
> 
> View attachment 2638222
> View attachment 2638224
> 
> View attachment 2638225
> View attachment 2638227
> 
> View attachment 2638228
> View attachment 2638229
> 
> View attachment 2638230
> 
> 
> Pls excuse the dog hairs, people with dogs and cats shud understand lol!!!!!! U cnt escape from the hairs!!!



Update!

So we sent poshmark these pictures and more and they wanted us to send the actual purse to the poshmark office to observe it better and just today they emailed my sister that their "on hand expert" authorized it "authentic". I was furious! What kind of expert do they have?! They might as well fire that person and hire a reg common person like me to authenticate their poshmark cases! But oh well, i digress. My sister is just gonna resell it saying that poshmark "authenticated it" but it is inspired. Beware of poshmark's authenticating expertise ladies and come on tpf first


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Stupid Michael Kors and all his gorgeous colors! I went to Nordstrom today to pick up my pearl gray Selma (I had it delivered to the store). They didn't have the aqua selma but they had an aqua jet set and cynthia tote. I wanted to take pics but there were a ton of people swarming the MK section. I went ahead and asked them to price match an aqua selma for me so I can decide which one I want to keep. The aqua is more green than blue and really pretty. Whether I decide to keep it or not will depend on how much it will go with my clothes. I think it has the potential to be a great pop of color. I will post pics of the aqua when it comes in!


I know, right! All these beautiful new colors are killing me! I want them all! ahaha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Macys website says it is in stock but when I try to add it my cart it says "0" and $0.00. Guess its really not in stock. Arghhh!


I hate it when sites aren't updated when you shop. Such a tease! Bloomies is bad like that when they have a sale going on.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> My first selma in pearl gray! I do really love this color and it may win over the aqua...and I like that it matches my combat boots lol!
> View attachment 2646522


I love pearl grey!! Such a pretty grey color...sometimes grey can look drab, but this shade def doesn't.


----------



## vhelya

CaliChic said:


> Update!
> 
> So we sent poshmark these pictures and more and they wanted us to send the actual purse to the poshmark office to observe it better and just today they emailed my sister that their "on hand expert" authorized it "authentic". I was furious! What kind of expert do they have?! They might as well fire that person and hire a reg common person like me to authenticate their poshmark cases! But oh well, i digress. My sister is just gonna resell it saying that poshmark "authenticated it" but it is inspired. Beware of poshmark's authenticating expertise ladies and come on tpf first




Hmmm, it's so sad..

Ebay never do any authentication on their side and we have to go to the certified authentication site which is acknowledged by Ebay such as authentication4U, etc since Ebay isn't doing the authentication job for all brands sold at Ebay

It's kinda weird that poshmark has "on hand expert" for all brands sold in poshmark.

I can't believe if 1 person becomes an expert for multiple brands! It's not an easy job. 1 Designer brand already has hundreds designs, it's even not enough for 1 person to be an expert for all designs of the same brand.


----------



## SelmaLove

Decisions decisions! I'm a selma gal, but I like the Sutton/Dressy too! I can't decide!


----------



## SelmaLove

Here's the aqua ladies. It's more green IRL. It's darker than the web pictures for sure.


----------



## Bootlover07

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646722
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions! I'm a selma gal, but I like the Sutton/Dressy too! I can't decide!



Ooh pretty!!!! I kind of like the simplicity of the dressy tote in this color but functionality wise I prefer the selma. You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## vhelya

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646722
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions! I'm a selma gal, but I like the Sutton/Dressy too! I can't decide!







Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh pretty!!!! I kind of like the simplicity of the dressy tote in this color but functionality wise I prefer the selma. You can't go wrong with either!



Both designs are gorgeous 
I'm a selma person too but I will choose sutton in this case 

But again whichever you choose, it won't go wrong..Try both and see which design suit u the most


----------



## CaliChic

vhelya said:


> Hmmm, it's so sad..
> 
> Ebay never do any authentication on their side and we have to go to the certified authentication site which is acknowledged by Ebay such as authentication4U, etc since Ebay isn't doing the authentication job for all brands sold at Ebay
> 
> It's kinda weird that poshmark has "on hand expert" for all brands sold in poshmark.
> 
> I can't believe if 1 person becomes an expert for multiple brands! It's not an easy job. 1 Designer brand already has hundreds designs, it's even not enough for 1 person to be an expert for all designs of the same brand.



Yea so true. Idk i think they just dnt want to give her the $200 back. She bought 2 purses.


----------



## vhelya

CaliChic said:


> Yea so true. Idk i think they just dnt want to give her the $200 back. She bought 2 purses.




Probably &#128549;


----------



## AuntJulie

CaliChic said:


> Yea so true. Idk i think they just dnt want to give her the $200 back. She bought 2 purses.



I wouldn't give up. I would let Poshmark know that you plan on posting pictures on twitter and taking daily polls from your 1000+ friends as to its authenticity.  Then everyday SPAM them with your poll results. 

I know whenever I've had issues with a retailer, I tweeted about it and included their twitter handle in the tweet.  Soon after I get a message with an apology and the retailer bends over backwards to resolve it. 

They have social media reps for this kind of thing. The Lord and Taylor social media guy even works weekends. He's under huge pressure to respond to complaints immediately.


----------



## vhelya

AuntJulie said:


> I wouldn't give up. I would let Poshmark know that you plan on posting pictures on twitter and taking daily polls from your 1000+ friends as to its authenticity.  Then everyday SPAM them with your poll results.
> 
> 
> 
> I know whenever I've had issues with a retailer, I tweeted about it and included their twitter handle in the tweet.  Soon after I get a message with an apology and the retailer bends over backwards to resolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> They have social media reps for this kind of thing. The Lord and Taylor social media guy even works weekends. He's under huge pressure to respond to complaints immediately.



+1
You have a supporter here


----------



## CaliChic

AuntJulie said:


> I wouldn't give up. I would let Poshmark know that you plan on posting pictures on twitter and taking daily polls from your 1000+ friends as to its authenticity.  Then everyday SPAM them with your poll results.
> 
> I know whenever I've had issues with a retailer, I tweeted about it and included their twitter handle in the tweet.  Soon after I get a message with an apology and the retailer bends over backwards to resolve it.
> 
> They have social media reps for this kind of thing. The Lord and Taylor social media guy even works weekends. He's under huge pressure to respond to complaints immediately.



Thanks! I'll let her know!


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> Macys website says it is in stock but when I try to add it my cart it says "0" and $0.00. Guess its really not in stock. Arghhh!


Macy's is known to do that. I had been eyeing the navy medium selma for a while and couldn't find it anywhere. I was even calling Macy's in other states that's how crazy I was over this bag. It appeared on their website but when I added it to the cart it showed qty 0 and when I called customer service they said their system showed it in stock but in reality they didn't have the bag anymore  About a month later it showed on their website again and I was able to get it. Now i'm on the hunt for a medium black selma with silver hardware. Does anyone know if it's ever been available?


----------



## crystal-d

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646728
> 
> 
> Here's the aqua ladies. It's more green IRL. It's darker than the web pictures for sure.




Love this!


----------



## designer.deals

crystal-d said:


> Love this!




I found you lol


----------



## crystal-d

designer.deals said:


> I found you lol




Lol hey


----------



## BeachBagGal

Does anyone know if they make the new color aqua in the med messenger bag? I've seen the mini for sale, but not the med. If you saw it for sale, where?


----------



## designer.deals

Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Does anyone know if they make the new color aqua in the med messenger bag? I've seen the mini for sale, but not the med. If you saw it for sale, where?



I thought I saw it online at Lord and Taylor. I also saw the medium satchel on either that site or Bloomingdales but the satchel was sold out.


----------



## crystal-d

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647147
> 
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)




Love them ALL especially that dressy &#128523;


----------



## designer.deals

crystal-d said:


> Love them ALL especially that dressy &#128523;




It's such a beauty! Currently using my zinnia selma (that was the one that began my obsession )


----------



## 2 stars

BeachBagGal said:


> Does anyone know if they make the new color aqua in the med messenger bag? I've seen the mini for sale, but not the med. If you saw it for sale, where?


I saw it on the lord and taylor website but when i clicked on the picture it said sorry product no longer available. Today is the last day for their 25% off. You might want to call CS and see if you can order it over the phone


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought I saw it online at Lord and Taylor. I also saw the medium satchel on either that site or Bloomingdales but the satchel was sold out.


I'm looking for the medium messenger - the one you can wear crossbody. I went to Macy's today and they didn't get anything in Aqua yet - SA said lots of ppl asking. I went over to Dillards and they had aqua in both sizes of Hamilton w/ silver hw. I love the color! I would def say it's more teal, than aqua! I didn't see any messengers in either size in that color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

2 stars said:


> I saw it on the lord and taylor website but when i clicked on the picture it said sorry product no longer available. Today is the last day for their 25% off. You might want to call CS and see if you can order it over the phone


I saw it too, but I think it is summer blue. It is still on there.


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm looking for the medium messenger - the one you can wear crossbody. I went to Macy's today and they didn't get anything in Aqua yet - SA said lots of ppl asking. I went over to Dillards and they had aqua in both sizes of Hamilton w/ silver hw. I love the color! I would def say it's more teal, than aqua! I didn't see any messengers in either size in that color.



Yeah my Macy's doesn't have anything in aqua either. Nordstrom has the mini messenger in aqua but not the medium. I'm sure it will turn up soon! My Nordstrom had a few bags in aqua and the SA said he thinks they will be getting more in this week. I would keep checking; new colors always seem slow to trickle in


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah my Macy's doesn't have anything in aqua either. Nordstrom has the mini messenger in aqua but not the medium. I'm sure it will turn up soon! My Nordstrom had a few bags in aqua and the SA said he thinks they will be getting more in this week. I would keep checking; new colors always seem slow to trickle in


Yeah I'm hoping for a med messenger aqua w/ silver hw. Oh and on sale, of course. lol so demanding I am! Nordies is not as convenient to get to as Macy's or Dillards. My Macy's had a crappy selection. They did have the mini colorblock in raspberry & white - so darn cute! How I could justify that purchase since F&F 25% just ended yesterday!! lol


----------



## crystal-d

Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale 
LOVE it


----------



## keishapie1973

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250



It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250


Soooo pretty! Love that color!


----------



## Bootlover07

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250



LOVE!! Mine should be here on Friday; not looking forward to having to choose between that and pearl gray! Congrats, she's beautiful!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250


 
She's gorgeous!  Congrats!  **excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin**

You've been wanting a Selma - and you scored a beauty!


----------



## KjDancer

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250


Wow beautiful colour! Does it have silver hardware?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646728
> 
> 
> Here's the aqua ladies. It's more green IRL. It's darker than the web pictures for sure.


 


crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250


 
I got to see the aqua at Belk today and I am definitely in love with this color! They only had a Zip Top Tote and a NS Hamilton out, and I really want the Selma, so I didn't buy anything.  

It's a great color - and the hardware is silver (for those wondering).

If I don't find a Selma, I will get the zip top tote.  I've been wanting one of those in a pretty color.  Decisions......


----------



## tnsweetness

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250



Woohoo! Love it!
I might have ordered a lil somethin in Aqua as well.
Oh yeah...DIBS! Lol


----------



## 2 stars

vhelya said:


> Sorry forgot to attach the pic
> View attachment 2618530


Is this dark dune or dark khaki?


----------



## crystal-d

tauketula said:


> It's beautiful!!!!




Thanks lady


----------



## crystal-d

BeachBagGal said:


> Soooo pretty! Love that color!




Thanks. I love the color lots


----------



## crystal-d

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!! Mine should be here on Friday; not looking forward to having to choose between that and pearl gray! Congrats, she's beautiful!!




Congrats can't wait to see your pits, the grey is pretty but this aqua is amazing &#128513;


----------



## crystal-d

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's gorgeous!  Congrats!  **excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin**
> 
> You've been wanting a Selma - and you scored a beauty!




Awe that's friend! It's the perfect mermaid color lol


----------



## crystal-d

KjDancer said:


> Wow beautiful colour! Does it have silver hardware?




Thanks  it's silver


----------



## crystal-d

tnsweetness said:


> Woohoo! Love it!
> 
> I might have ordered a lil somethin in Aqua as well.
> 
> Oh yeah...DIBS! Lol




Yes! You need aqua it's stunning 
LOL I call dibs on all your Selma's


----------



## Bootlover07

crystal-d said:


> Congrats can't wait to see your pits, the grey is pretty but this aqua is amazing &#128513;



I will def post pics when I get the aqua! I think you're right; I love the grey but I might need some color in my life!


----------



## vhelya

2 stars said:


> Is this dark dune or dark khaki?




It's dark khaki, I love this color so much


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250



Congrats, great color.


----------



## iuvcoach

Medium Aqua Selma from L&T FF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crystal-d said:


> Selma is here she is finally here!! Whoop whoop
> Aqua Selma from macys f&f sale
> LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648250


Love it CD


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma from L&T FF


GF. U did greatttttttttt.


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF. U did greatttttttttt.



Thank you!!!!!!! She is going out today.


----------



## backseat5am

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma from L&T FF




So unbearably cute! Love the wallet.


----------



## 2 stars

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma from L&T FF


I don't see this on their website. Is this the medium size for $298?


----------



## Bootlover07

2 stars said:


> I don't see this on their website. Is this the medium size for $298?



I think it sold out pretty fast


----------



## 2 stars

Bootlover07 said:


> I think it sold out pretty fast


 I'm looking for a medium black selma with silver hardware. Does anyone know if these exist? Is the dark khaki still available somewhere?


----------



## Bootlover07

2 stars said:


> I'm looking for a medium black selma with silver hardware. Does anyone know if these exist? Is the dark khaki still available somewhere?



I've never seen the medium black with silver but I'm relatively new to the selma forum so I don't want to give you wrong info!


----------



## KjDancer

Hi Ladies, for those of you in London I popped into the MK store yesterday and they have a sale on .... Upto 50% off some of the bags and purses! 

I was surprised to see that they didn't have the selma in that many colours  Did see the teal colour and summer blue colours in other shops, but sadly not in the selma design. Do any of you know if they order in??? My only problem is choosing a colour  I like the colour of the Teal, Summer Blue, Sapphire and Pearl Grey.....aaaaahhhhh!!

Hope some of you get a bargin


----------



## Live It Up

I took back my Vintage Yellow Selma which really didn't favor my coloring, and picked up a Silver Lizard Selma on clearance.  Now this is a bag I WILL use.


----------



## BeachBagGal

on Macys right now....black/gold grommet on sale for $321.00


----------



## Bootlover07

Live It Up said:


> I took back my Vintage Yellow Selma which really didn't favor my coloring, and picked up a Silver Lizard Selma on clearance.  Now this is a bag I WILL use.



Pretty!! I like the vintage yellow but I think this one looks much nicer! Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

Bootlover07 said:


> Pretty!! I like the vintage yellow but I think this one looks much nicer! Congrats!


Thank you.  I agree!


----------



## Live It Up

Dark Dune Selma day


----------



## Bootlover07

Today I picked up my aqua selma and it's love!!! I already returned the grey. The SA even said that the gray is one of her favorites but it looked plain next to the aqua. I will probably get the gray later  anyways, the only problem is that it is SO hard to capture this color. It's very bright and a vibrant almost emerald green but it looks more like sapphire in my pictures. I took one with flash so you can kind if see the color and then two modeling pics....


----------



## Bootlover07




----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I picked up my aqua selma and it's love!!! I already returned the grey. The SA even said that the gray is one of her favorites but it looked plain next to the aqua. I will probably get the gray later  anyways, the only problem is that it is SO hard to capture this color. It's very bright and a vibrant almost emerald green but it looks more like sapphire in my pictures. I took one with flash so you can kind if see the color and then two modeling pics....


Yay! Love! It is a gorgeous color. I checked it out when I last at my Dillards. They had Hamiltons, but no Selmas.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fyi - zappos has a large selma on sale for $250.00


----------



## BeachBagGal

it is in mandarin


----------



## Presents4me

Hey guys! So I want to get some advice from all the fab women who owns all different color Selma's.  I want to purchase another selma in large.  Debating between the navy blue and dark dune.  I currently have luggage, black, and summer blue.  I love the color blue.  Just wanted to get some advice from those who may have both? And which color do you prefer?


----------



## Live It Up

Presents4me said:


> Hey guys! So I want to get some advice from all the fab women who owns all different color Selma's.  I want to purchase another selma in large.  Debating between the navy blue and dark dune.  I currently have luggage, black, and summer blue.  I love the color blue.  Just wanted to get some advice from those who may have both? And which color do you prefer?


The Navy is classic and will go well with most anything. If you like blue, have you looked at the Sapphire?  It is gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

Presents4me said:


> Hey guys! So I want to get some advice from all the fab women who owns all different color Selma's.  I want to purchase another selma in large.  Debating between the navy blue and dark dune.  I currently have luggage, black, and summer blue.  I love the color blue.  Just wanted to get some advice from those who may have both? And which color do you prefer?







Live It Up said:


> The Navy is classic and will go well with most anything. If you like blue, have you looked at the Sapphire?  It is gorgeous!




I agree..I fell in love with navy, it looks much better than the one in pic. It's classic and never go wrong with any other colors.
Sapphire is nice too but unfortunately I'm not good in blue color..

Seems like pink, brown and other soft colors looks better on me than blue, red, or black


----------



## KjDancer

Bootlover07 said:


> View attachment 2651191
> View attachment 2651192
> View attachment 2651193


Lovely Bag, looks great on you  Have seen the colour and it is stunning!!


----------



## fangling

Hi! Can I ask whether MEDIUM Selma also comes in Grey color? Or it is only available in Large size? Thanks.


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Hey guys! So I want to get some advice from all the fab women who owns all different color Selma's.  I want to purchase another selma in large.  Debating between the navy blue and dark dune.  I currently have luggage, black, and summer blue.  I love the color blue.  Just wanted to get some advice from those who may have both? And which color do you prefer?


If you like the color blue and already have summer blue, take a look at navy or sapphire.  Although, based on your other current colors, black and luggage, it seems like you tend towards neutrals.  So navy may be better because it's a more versatile neutral blue than sapphire.  Sapphire is a bold, statement blue and absolutely gorgeous, by the way!  Now, just to confuse you, dark dune is also an absolutely perfect neutral, as well.  More of a brownish grey.  But since you like the color blue, then navy should be your pick.


----------



## Presents4me

Thank you so much! Taking your advices, I ordered navy large selma and I can't wait to get it! Ps, lord and taylor is having a 25%off on all handbags! You can't beat it  
I do love neutral color.  I love sapphire but since I  already have a bright blue bag (summer blue) which is so intense in color, i chose navy. I cant wait to get it in person!


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Thank you so much! Taking your advices, I ordered navy large selma and I can't wait to get it! Ps, lord and taylor is having a 25%off on all handbags! You can't beat it
> I do love neutral color.  I love sapphire but since I  already have a bright blue bag (summer blue) which is so intense in color, i chose navy. I cant wait to get it in person!


Great choice!  You're going to love it!


----------



## Jennywren28

I have the studded black Selma and I get loads of compliments. Looks very stylish for work too. Nor sure how to post a pic or I would do!


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> View attachment 2651191
> View attachment 2651192
> View attachment 2651193



It looks stunning on you!  And you're right, it's difficult to capture the color on camera. I thought it looked almost emerald green too. I would love it with gold hardware. It definitely would be my favorite color with the gold.  And I have a lot of handbags too!  Lol


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I picked up my aqua selma and it's love!!! I already returned the grey. The SA even said that the gray is one of her favorites but it looked plain next to the aqua. I will probably get the gray later  anyways, the only problem is that it is SO hard to capture this color. It's very bright and a vibrant almost emerald green but it looks more like sapphire in my pictures. I took one with flash so you can kind if see the color and then two modeling pics....





AuntJulie said:


> It looks stunning on you!  And you're right, it's difficult to capture the color on camera. I thought it looked almost emerald green too. I would love it with gold hardware. It definitely would be my favorite color with the gold.  And I have a lot of handbags too!  Lol



I saw an aqua Hamilton at L&T the other day and, you're right, it's a very hard color to capture in pictures.  It's almost a sparkly, bright emerald green (with teal undertones) and silver hardware.  I also think greens look better with gold hardware.  That's why I purchased my Selma in the color malachite.  Malachite is a darker, emerald green with gold hardware more suitable for fall/winter.  Aqua seems like more of a spring/summer color to me.  Enjoy!


----------



## pinkfish5

Today I ordered my first MK bag as a graduationpresent for my self, has been dreaming of one for years! And it has already been packed and shipped of! Can't wait for it to arrive! My own large Selma in navy  Will upload picks when I have it!


----------



## ubo22

pinkfish5 said:


> Today I ordered my first MK bag as a graduationpresent for my self, has been dreaming of one for years! And it has already been packed and shipped of! Can't wait for it to arrive! My own large Selma in navy  Will upload picks when I have it!


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  Congratulations!  You're going to love your large, navy Selma.  Make sure to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Bootlover07

Thank you ladies! I'm really excited about it as it's my first selma! I'm not going to carry it until I've sold one of my other bags so I feel less guilty!! Even though I prefer silver hardware (all my jewelry is silver) I have gotten used to gold on my bags. I was a little worried I wouldn't like the silver on the aqua selma but I love it! It is pretty bright but I wear a lot of neutrals in the fall and winter so I am going to rock this as a pop of color in the winter! Plus I have a reputation for being the fashion diva in my group of friends so no one will be surprised to see me with a flashy bag lol!!


----------



## ash123

ilysukixD said:


> Just received my selma bag in color block




Love the bags! Just wondering what are the sizes and dimensions for both? Because I saw a solid colored selma in medium at the MK store last month but I feel like it's bigger than the color block in medium (which i saw last week)?? I was wondering if this is true or if it's just my mind playing tricks on me lol


----------



## onetoomany

I'm loving all your Selma bags! My Selma messenger was delivered yesterday, my first Michael Kors bag. It was a bit smaller than I was expecting as I wasn't able to view it in person but I do love it.


----------



## Presents4me

Hello selma lovers,

I have been having a dilemma about the selma in summer blue as seen above (courtesy of google) and was wondering if it is appropriate to carry this color into fall and winter?? 

Is this a fashion no? Will I be criticized if I carried it in the coldest of the days?? Any opinion would help very much!! I am in love with the color blue but it's called summer blue and I need to know if I am limited with the seasons..

Thank you!!


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2656008
> 
> 
> Hello selma lovers,
> 
> I have been having a dilemma about the selma in summer blue as seen above (courtesy of google) and was wondering if it is appropriate to carry this color into fall and winter??
> 
> Is this a fashion no? Will I be criticized if I carried it in the coldest of the days?? Any opinion would help very much!! I am in love with the color blue but it's called summer blue and I need to know if I am limited with the seasons..
> 
> Thank you!!


You could certainly carry your summer blue Selma in the fall/winter to complement specific outfits and colors, but I don't see it as an every day bag during those seasons.  Didn't you just get the Selma in navy, as well?  That would be a better shade of blue for the fall/winter months.


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> You could certainly carry your summer blue Selma in the fall/winter to complement specific outfits and colors, but I don't see it as an every day bag during those seasons.  Didn't you just get the Selma in navy, as well?  That would be a better shade of blue for the fall/winter months.




Yes definitely not an everyday but once in a while in the winter perhaps? Ugh I did get the navy BUT there was a scratch on the bottom of the bag so I'm in the process of trying to get it exchanged!!! &#128534;&#128543;


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Yes definitely not an everyday but once in a while in the winter perhaps? Ugh I did get the navy BUT there was a scratch on the bottom of the bag so I'm in the process of trying to get it exchanged!!! &#128534;&#128543;


If you wear a lot of light colored neutrals like white, beige, tan, etc. in the fall/winter, then I think the summer blue Selma would complement those colors nicely.  Otherwise, I would stick with your black, luggage, and navy Selmas during those months.  Sorry to hear about the scratch on your navy Selma.  Hopefully, you can get it exchanged without any problems.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> You could certainly carry your summer blue Selma in the fall/winter to complement specific outfits and colors, but I don't see it as an every day bag during those seasons.  Didn't you just get the Selma in navy, as well?  That would be a better shade of blue for the fall/winter months.



+1. While I think you can carry whatever color you want anytime of year I think summer blue would be harder to match with winter stuff. I have a friend who has a different bag in that color and she says it's not as versatile (in her opinion) as a cobalt or navy blue. It's really pretty though!!


----------



## isenggirl

CaliChic said:


> Im so sad for her, she is sad too. I hope this can help other members.



Hey i doubt your sister's medium messenger bag is fake. It is probably different manufacturing so different size, length, shape. Medium messenger is made in Indonesia, and I think ur medium studded is made in China. Have you sold it yet? Sell me? )


----------



## 2 stars

I'm having a dilemma. I pre-ordered a scarlet large jet set multifunction wallet from Neiman Marcus but they sent me a jet set phone case wristlet. I have sent it back but now they are telling me the wallet I ordered has been discontinued so I will be refunded. I don't believe them! I think what happened was they pictured the wrong product and priced it wrong. They have since taken the product off their website and so has Michael Kors because they also had it. I'm so outraged at their response. This was my first purchase from Neiman Marcus and I don't think I will be doing business with them again.  Anyone know of someone that this has happened to? I don't think it's a good business practice. 

I don't know how to post pictures otherwise I would.


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> If you wear a lot of light colored neutrals like white, beige, tan, etc. in the fall/winter, then I think the summer blue Selma would complement those colors nicely.  Otherwise, I would stick with your black, luggage, and navy Selmas during those months.  Sorry to hear about the scratch on your navy Selma.  Hopefully, you can get it exchanged without any problems.




Yes I hope so too. Fingers crossed* believe it or not, the summer blue is a bit hard to match with my wardrobe.


----------



## Presents4me

Bootlover07 said:


> +1. While I think you can carry whatever color you want anytime of year I think summer blue would be harder to match with winter stuff. I have a friend who has a different bag in that color and she says it's not as versatile (in her opinion) as a cobalt or navy blue. It's really pretty though!!




I completely agree! I find it difficult to coordinate with my summer outfits than I thought it would be.  It's def not as versatile as navy or even cobalt blue. The cobalt blue is very pretty


----------



## Bootlover07

Presents4me said:


> I completely agree! I find it difficult to coordinate with my summer outfits than I thought it would be.  It's def not as versatile as navy or even cobalt blue. The cobalt blue is very pretty



Navy goes with everything so you will definitely get more out of it! If you want a brighter blue I would consider sapphire. I have the jet set top zip in sapphire and it literally goes with everything and it's a beautiful color. It complements every outfit I have but it is definitely a punchier color than navy. It just depends on your wardrobe and what you are comfortable carrying. I loved the navy selma but I wear a ton of black in the winter and didn't like the way the navy looked with all my dark clothes. Post pics of when you make your decision!


----------



## 2 stars

a


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Yes I hope so too. Fingers crossed* believe it or not, the summer blue is a bit hard to match with my wardrobe.





Presents4me said:


> I completely agree! I find it difficult to coordinate with my summer outfits than I thought it would be.  It's def not as versatile as navy or even cobalt blue. The cobalt blue is very pretty





Bootlover07 said:


> Navy goes with everything so you will definitely get more out of it! If you want a brighter blue I would consider sapphire. I have the jet set top zip in sapphire and it literally goes with everything and it's a beautiful color. It complements every outfit I have but it is definitely a punchier color than navy. It just depends on your wardrobe and what you are comfortable carrying. I loved the navy selma but I wear a ton of black in the winter and didn't like the way the navy looked with all my dark clothes. Post pics of when you make your decision!



I have a large sapphire Selma and also love the color...so bold, but I don't use it every day.  It's a very dramatic blue that looks good with specific outfits and colors. For instance, sapphire looks phenomenal against black, so if you wear a lot of black it's a great color to have.  However, out of all the blues, I'd have to agree and say that navy is the most versatile.  So definitely keep the navy Selma.


----------



## Tash24

Ordered my very first selma yesterday off the Harrods website.. It's the medium selma in black.. Can't wait for it to arrive.. Thought the larger selma was too big for me so as soon as I saw the medium I had to get it  looking at getting a messenger selma next as a small day bag when I don't want to carry a lot with me  xx


----------



## curliegirl

ubo22 said:


> You could certainly carry your summer blue Selma in the fall/winter to complement specific outfits and colors, but I don't see it as an every day bag during those seasons.  Didn't you just get the Selma in navy, as well?  That would be a better shade of blue for the fall/winter months.


I love it..  I don't know that is just me but I would use it all year long..it is a great color..but I am very partial to blues..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma from L&T FF


 
Love the Aqua!!  Congrats on your new beauty!  This color is definitely going on my wish list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pinkfish5 said:


> Today I ordered my first MK bag as a graduationpresent for my self, has been dreaming of one for years! And it has already been packed and shipped of! Can't wait for it to arrive! My own large Selma in navy  Will upload picks when I have it!


 
Congrats on your first Selma!  Navy is such a classic color and will go with everything.  Looking forward to your reveal pictures!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2656008
> 
> 
> Hello selma lovers,
> 
> I have been having a dilemma about the selma in summer blue as seen above (courtesy of google) and was wondering if it is appropriate to carry this color into fall and winter??
> 
> Is this a fashion no? Will I be criticized if I carried it in the coldest of the days?? Any opinion would help very much!! I am in love with the color blue but it's called summer blue and I need to know if I am limited with the seasons..
> 
> Thank you!!


 
If you love the bag and the color, then you should carry it whenever you want.  Anyone who would criticize you for what bag you carry, needs to get a hobby.  End.Of.Story.

I hope you will post reveal pics when you get your lovely Selma.  I have this color in an EW Hamilton, but would love to find a Selma in this color one day. It's so beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> I took back my Vintage Yellow Selma which really didn't favor my coloring, and picked up a Silver Lizard Selma on clearance.  Now this is a bag I WILL use.


 Beautiful!  



Live It Up said:


> Dark Dune Selma day


 Now I want a  Dark Dune Selma!  She looks great on you and is just the right accent with your outfit.  Love it.



Bootlover07 said:


> View attachment 2651191
> View attachment 2651192
> View attachment 2651193


TDF gorgeous!  She looks great on you, too.  Aqua is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## isenggirl

Hello all.. anyone know any upcoming sales for selma medium? I have been looking and waiting for quite some time for navy medium and finally found one at bloomingdales. Selma navy medium seems very rare and not even available at Macys, Nordstorm, etc. Would anyone know a better deal coming up soon?? )

Just got my selma black medium messenger (no handle). Happy with my purchase. But looking for something bigger. Yay!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now I want a  Dark Dune Selma!  She looks great on you and is just the right accent with your outfit.  Love it.



Thanks! You should get the Selma in Dark Dune. It's a great neutral color!


----------



## bellevie0891

Thinking about getting the Mini Selma in color block... what do ya'll match color block with? Is it doable for an everyday little bag? 

I think the Large Selma in pink color block is gorg but I think its a bit too fashion forward for me to pull off daily...


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Thinking about getting the Mini Selma in color block... what do ya'll match color block with? Is it doable for an everyday little bag?
> 
> I think the Large Selma in pink color block is gorg but I think its a bit too fashion forward for me to pull off daily...



I have not seen a single modeling pic of any of the color block bags. I love them but need to see them worn.......


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> I have not seen a single modeling pic of any of the color block bags. I love them but need to see them worn.......



Me too!!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Thinking about getting the Mini Selma in color block... what do ya'll match color block with? Is it doable for an everyday little bag?
> 
> I think the Large Selma in pink color block is gorg but I think its a bit too fashion forward for me to pull off daily...


You can Google images of the Michael Kors Colorblock Selma and see a few pictures of celebrities and other individuals carrying the bag.  I don't have a colorblock version, but suspect it may be a bit hard to pull off with anything other than solid colored clothing.  It's a bit trendy, and I don't think it looks good against patterns.


----------



## fergielicious

Was so excited to come home to caress my new pearl grey selma grommets only to be extremely disappointed!

Really Macy's ??? Are you that stupid to stuff a perfectly beautiful handbag into a box too small, forcing it shut by packaging tape??!!

Handles were crushed and base of bag has this huge crease....so pissed off!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Was so excited to come home to caress my new pearl grey selma grommets only to be extremely disappointed!
> 
> Really Macy's ??? Are you that stupid to stuff a perfectly beautiful handbag into a box too small, forcing it shut by packaging tape??!!
> 
> Handles were crushed and base of bag has this huge crease....so pissed off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658349
> View attachment 2658352




I just went thru that issue with Macy's and complained to them and on twitter . Just got replacement without even returning  the damaged one


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> I just went thru that issue with Macy's and complained to them and on twitter . Just got replacement without even returning  the damaged one



Yeah i just read your post. That's just horrible! But glad you got your replacement. I tweeted about this a few minutes ago and i'm about to email them a complaint. However, i believe this particular handbag is sold out in stores and on website...let's see what happens. Crossing my fingers they can find me a replacement!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Yeah i just read your post. That's just horrible! But glad you got your replacement. I tweeted about this a few minutes ago and i'm about to email them a complaint. However, i believe this particular handbag is sold out in stores and on website...let's see what happens. Crossing my fingers they can find me a replacement!




Hopefully you do get a good replacement


----------



## isenggirl

Pls help..Can medium selma owners help me to check where the bag made from? There is a tiny label inside the bag with print out. I saw from boutique fuschia selma made in Vietnam.. but also saw made in China from website.. and my friend owns navy medium selma made in Indonesia? Do they produce the bags worldwide in Asia? Or could it be fake?


----------



## monogram_mummy

In love with my Selma&#128153;


----------



## isenggirl

Wow pretty!!


----------



## ilysukixD

ash123 said:


> Love the bags! Just wondering what are the sizes and dimensions for both? Because I saw a solid colored selma in medium at the MK store last month but I feel like it's bigger than the color block in medium (which i saw last week)?? I was wondering if this is true or if it's just my mind playing tricks on me lol



Sorry about the late response.... I have the jewel in medium and it's the same size so I'm 100% that the color block is the same dim as the solid color.


----------



## keishapie1973

monogram_mummy said:


> In love with my Selma&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658724



It's a beauty!!!! Love the grommets.....


----------



## vhelya

monogram_mummy said:


> In love with my Selma&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658724




Wwwoooww, where did u get this? I never know the grommet selma has this color..Is it sapphire blue or cadet?
I love grommet selma so muucchh


----------



## 2 stars

isenggirl said:


> Pls help..Can medium selma owners help me to check where the bag made from? There is a tiny label inside the bag with print out. I saw from boutique fuschia selma made in Vietnam.. but also saw made in China from website.. and my friend owns navy medium selma made in Indonesia? Do they produce the bags worldwide in Asia? Or could it be fake?


I have the medium in navy and it says it's made in Indonesia.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thanks! You should get the Selma in Dark Dune. It's a great neutral color!


 
Dark Dune is on my wish list for sure!


----------



## vhelya

isenggirl said:


> Pls help..Can medium selma owners help me to check where the bag made from? There is a tiny label inside the bag with print out. I saw from boutique fuschia selma made in Vietnam.. but also saw made in China from website.. and my friend owns navy medium selma made in Indonesia? Do they produce the bags worldwide in Asia? Or could it be fake?




For selmas, it can be made in either of those 3 countries but to make sure whether fake or not, it won't depend on the information on the tag itself. The code must be match and must pay attention on other details.


----------



## monogram_mummy

vhelya said:


> Wwwoooww, where did u get this? I never know the grommet selma has this color..Is it sapphire blue or cadet?
> I love grommet selma so muucchh


 
This is actually Navy, the flash and different light make it appear bluer! Its such a beautiful bag, I think I may turn into a Selma addict


----------



## monogram_mummy

tauketula said:


> It's a beauty!!!! Love the grommets.....


 
Thank you - me too!


----------



## vhelya

monogram_mummy said:


> This is actually Navy, the flash and different light make it appear bluer! Its such a beautiful bag, I think I may turn into a Selma addict




Wooowww I see, I really want the navy gold grommet but I have 2 large grommet selma in red and luggage.
I'm hoping that MK will release the medium grommet selma in navy/gold, I will definitely buy it..

Your bag is so lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Live It Up

Spent the day with my Large Silver Lizard Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

Live It Up said:


> Spent the day with my Large Silver Lizard Selma.



I love it! Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Cahlee

Live It Up said:


> Spent the day with my Large Silver Lizard Selma.




Beautiful!


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> Spent the day with my Large Silver Lizard Selma.


Nice to see a smile! Oh.. and gorgeous bag of course!


----------



## Live It Up

Bootlover07 said:


> I love it! Looks great with your outfit!


Thank you! 



Cahlee said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! I really love the color and the texture.



Minkette said:


> Nice to see a smile! Oh.. and gorgeous bag of course!


It was a good day full of smiles. Thanks!


----------



## Live It Up

monogram_mummy said:


> In love with my Selma&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658724


Wow, that is a real beauty. Lucky you!


----------



## monogram_mummy

vhelya said:


> Wooowww I see, I really want the navy gold grommet but I have 2 large grommet selma in red and luggage.
> I'm hoping that MK will release the medium grommet selma in navy/gold, I will definitely buy it..
> 
> Your bag is so lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 
Thank you! Yours are lovely colors too! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you that they bring it out in medium! I hope to get Dune or Grey next


----------



## monogram_mummy

Live It Up said:


> Wow, that is a real beauty. Lucky you!


 
Thank you so much, so is yours!


----------



## isenggirl

vhelya said:


> For selmas, it can be made in either of those 3 countries but to make sure whether fake or not, it won't depend on the information on the tag itself. The code must be match and must pay attention on other details.



Hey thanks for reply!


----------



## isenggirl

2 stars said:


> I have the medium in navy and it says it's made in Indonesia.




It seems country doesnt matter then. Haha thanks yeah! But my friend commented her selma leather is firmer than the one at boutique. She also bought from a reputable boutique quite some time ago.. navy seems pretty popular. Very hard to get one.


----------



## Bootlover07

The large black, navy, and luggage Selma's selmas are 15% off at Nordstrom


----------



## isenggirl

I signed up for emails but 10% promo code never received in my inbox. Anyone knows why??


----------



## jademc96

Are you still satisfied with the medium selma?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Spent the day with my Large Silver Lizard Selma.


 
Gorgeous!  She looks perfect with your outfit.  LOL, every time you post a mod shot, I add a bag to my wish list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Was so excited to come home to caress my new pearl grey selma grommets only to be extremely disappointed!
> 
> Really Macy's ??? Are you that stupid to stuff a perfectly beautiful handbag into a box too small, forcing it shut by packaging tape??!!
> 
> Handles were crushed and base of bag has this huge crease....so pissed off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658349
> View attachment 2658352


 
Posts like these are why I don't order online from the department stores.  I don't want to have to deal with the aggravation of having to return a bag to get one that isn't damaged by the fools in their shipping department.

I hope you get it taken care of quickly.  I have this bag and she is beautiful - hope you can get a replacement.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

monogram_mummy said:


> In love with my Selma&#55357;&#56473;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658724


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## Mylove@bags

Hi ladies! I just got another large selma in luggage so now I have 2----the first was navy. I'm wondering how they hold up over time. I was in the mall yesterday and saw a lady with one in luggage and it looked horrible---it could've been a replica so I decided I'd see what your experiences have been? Thanks !!!!


----------



## vhelya

Mylove@bags said:


> Hi ladies! I just got another large selma in luggage so now I have 2----the first was navy. I'm wondering how they hold up over time. I was in the mall yesterday and saw a lady with one in luggage and it looked horrible---it could've been a replica so I decided I'd see what your experiences have been? Thanks !!!!




All my experience with selmas are so good..I have 1 luggage color and the color is so gorgeous when I used it. I love it so much
It may not look good in the pic but it's really pretty in real especially when u wear it, it's so classy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

As for navy color, it's no doubt very nice and I'm still hunting for the navy grommet selma for my next purchase. The color is so beautiful..

Besides luggage color, I have dark khaki, white, red, and powder blue and among those colors, luggage is the most lovely color on me &#128522;
But other colors are so gorgeous too, I changed my bags every 1-2 weeks and none of them look horrible


----------



## isenggirl

jademc96 said:


> Are you still satisfied with the medium selma?



Yup! medium size suits me.. ) just nice for my daily usage..


----------



## isenggirl

Omg you have so many MK bags! ) must be real gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

isenggirl said:


> Omg you have so many MK bags! ) must be real gorgeous!




Thank you &#9786;&#65039;
They are really gorgeous and I don't know since when I'm addicted to selma


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posts like these are why I don't order online from the department stores.  I don't want to have to deal with the aggravation of having to return a bag to get one that isn't damaged by the fools in their shipping department.
> 
> I hope you get it taken care of quickly.  I have this bag and she is beautiful - hope you can get a replacement.



Unfortunately, they are not able to send me a replacement since it is sold out everywhere 

I tweeted a complaint and of course have not heard from them. So i am dealing with macys.com directly. Basically all they care to do is simply give me a refund.


----------



## ubo22

Mylove@bags said:


> Hi ladies! I just got another large selma in luggage so now I have 2----the first was navy. I'm wondering how they hold up over time. I was in the mall yesterday and saw a lady with one in luggage and it looked horrible---it could've been a replica so I decided I'd see what your experiences have been? Thanks !!!!


Selmas hold up extremely well over time.  The saffiano leather is stain, water, and scratch resistant, so the bag tends to always look the same as the first day you bought it.  I suspect that the lady you saw in the mall had a fake bag.  I have 3 large Selmas (in luggage, malachite, and sapphire) and each one looks perfect.


----------



## fergielicious

fergielicious said:


> Unfortunately, they are not able to send me a replacement since it is sold out everywhere
> 
> I tweeted a complaint and of course have not heard from them. So i am dealing with macys.com directly. Basically all they care to do is simply give me a refund.



...and i wish i didn't have to buy MK bags online but i live in New Mexico and our selection here is absolutely horrible! We have one MK boutique in the whole state and NO Nordstroms, Bloomies, Saks, or Neimans

I really love this selma with the grommets especially in pearl gray. I might just keep the damaged one since i can't find it anywhere else other than ebay.


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> ...and i wish i didn't have to buy MK bags online but i live in New Mexico and our selection here is absolutely horrible! We have one MK boutique in the whole state and NO Nordstroms, Bloomies, Saks, or Neimans
> 
> I really love this selma with the grommets especially in pearl gray. I might just keep the damaged one since i can't find it anywhere else other than ebay.


Hold on to it until you can find a replacement online.  Macy's has a generous return policy.  So if you really want this size/color/style, then hold on to what you have until you find another one and then return the damaged one to Macy's.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Hold on to it until you can find a replacement online.  Macy's has a generous return policy.  So if you really want this size/color/style, then hold on to what you have until you find another one and then return the damaged one to Macy's.


Nordstroms also has a generous return policy. Great customer service in general based on my experience.


----------



## Mylove@bags

vhelya said:


> All my experience with selmas are so good..I have 1 luggage color and the color is so gorgeous when I used it. I love it so much
> It may not look good in the pic but it's really pretty in real especially when u wear it, it's so classy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> As for navy color, it's no doubt very nice and I'm still hunting for the navy grommet selma for my next purchase. The color is so beautiful..
> 
> Besides luggage color, I have dark khaki, white, red, and powder blue and among those colors, luggage is the most lovely color on me &#128522;
> But other colors are so gorgeous too, I changed my bags every 1-2 weeks and none of them look horrible




Thanks for the responses. I'll be keeping my Selma's!!!!!!


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone else had this issue with their selma ?? At first I thought it was a dent but upon closer inspection I realized if I stick my hands into the inside pockets on that side I can feel some sort of material that is causing my bag to have a line in it. I haven't used this bag often and I was wanting to sell it but now I'm afraid to and the buyer get angry because of this line


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Selma deal from the Oulet 50% off = $140.  I love this bag for summer!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their selma ?? At first I thought it was a dent but upon closer inspection I realized if I stick my hands into the inside pockets on that side I can feel some sort of material that is causing my bag to have a line in it. I haven't used this bag often and I was wanting to sell it but now I'm afraid to and the buyer get angry because of this line
> 
> View attachment 2661551
> View attachment 2661552


I don't have this problem with my Selma's, but mine don't have the studs.  It may be some sort of fabric lining to support the studs on the side of the bag.


----------



## 2 stars

isenggirl said:


> It seems country doesnt matter then. Haha thanks yeah! But my friend commented her selma leather is firmer than the one at boutique. She also bought from a reputable boutique quite some time ago.. navy seems pretty popular. Very hard to get one.


I got pretty lucky and found mine online at Macy's. I had been looking for it for over a month and then right before friends and family it was up on the website so I hurried up and ordered it. Now i'm on the hunt for a dark dune in medium but haven't spotted one yet.


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Selma deal from the Oulet 50% off = $140.  I love this bag for summer!



Congrats!!! Excellent deal.....


----------



## newlovein

Hi! excited to share my very first MK bag,  medium Selma in Black .
A friend of mine purchased it from Zappos and send it to me here in Philippines.


----------



## keishapie1973

newlovein said:


> Hi! excited to share my very first MK bag,  medium Selma in Black .
> A friend of mine purchased it from Zappos and send it to me here in Philippines.




Congrats!!! It's beautiful.....


----------



## prinzess

newlovein said:


> Hi! excited to share my very first MK bag,  medium Selma in Black .
> A friend of mine purchased it from Zappos and send it to me here in Philippines.




I love the medium selma, its so perfect for me, as the large selma looks big on me.

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## bellevie0891

newlovein said:


> Hi! excited to share my very first MK bag,  medium Selma in Black .
> A friend of mine purchased it from Zappos and send it to me here in Philippines.




Beautiful!!


----------



## vhelya

newlovein said:


> Hi! excited to share my very first MK bag,  medium Selma in Black .
> A friend of mine purchased it from Zappos and send it to me here in Philippines.




Congrats on ur pretty bag


----------



## Selyn

Is there such thing as large selma in dark dune? I really love the dark dune color.


----------



## Bootlover07

Selyn said:


> Is there such thing as large selma in dark dune? I really love the dark dune color.



Yes, Nordstrom had it last time I looked! If it's not online call Stonebriar mall's store because they had the dune.


----------



## Bootlover07

Oops, Stonebriar is in Frisco, Tx. Probably should have mentioned that


----------



## Live It Up

Selyn said:


> Is there such thing as large selma in dark dune? I really love the dark dune color.


Here's my large Selma in Dark Dune. I got mine at Macys.


----------



## designer.deals

Live It Up said:


> Here's my large Selma in Dark Dune. I got mine at Macys.




Macy's has the dark dune? Or was it dark khaki?


----------



## Live It Up

designer.deals said:


> Macy's has the dark dune? Or was it dark khaki?


They HAD the dark dune...don't anymore. But it's available at nordstrom.com.


----------



## designer.deals

Live It Up said:


> They HAD the dark dune...don't anymore. But it's available at nordstrom.com.




Was it in store only cuz I never saw it online


----------



## Selyn

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, Nordstrom had it last time I looked! If it's not online call Stonebriar mall's store because they had the dune.


Oh thanks for replying and i did saw it @ nordstrom online, however its going to cost $482 canadian dollar. I work in the mall and theres an mk store and the only selma i see is 1 navy blue and sometimes luggage color. I need to wait when its on sale.


----------



## Selyn

Live It Up said:


> Here's my large Selma in Dark Dune. I got mine at Macys.


Ohhhh love that color. I already had a sutton in dk dune and i just want a selma in that color. Thank you for the pic, looks great on you.


----------



## isenggirl

My friend just came back from PO and he told me he saw MK selma medium size there at $299 without discount,but not the large size. How is it possible? Selma now is available at Oulets?? Haha..


----------



## red73

ohhhhhhhh just had a look on the harrods site, they have new season scarlett messenger and medium selmas! I promptly ordered a Selma hehheeh, never ordered a bag online before so I hope that its in ok condition when it arrives!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> Here's my large Selma in Dark Dune. I got mine at Macys.



Beautiful!!!  I absolutely adore this color.....


----------



## 2 stars

Do any of you know if there's such a thing as a medium pearl gray selma? I've never seen 1 online or in the stores but I came across a youtube video that had one. I'm wondering if it's a fake or if Michael Kors ever carried that color in the medium size.


----------



## 47foxes

My 2 Selma!! Love the 13" size!


----------



## sunblock

red73 said:


> ohhhhhhhh just had a look on the harrods site, they have new season scarlett messenger and medium selmas! I promptly ordered a Selma hehheeh, never ordered a bag online before so I hope that its in ok condition when it arrives!



I want the scarlett but having bought 4 mk bags in less than a month im hoping its a few weeks yet before they bring it out in the sutton ha


----------



## bellevie0891

Can't wait to share my new goodies tomorrow after DH goes to work  I don't want to look like a complete loon taking them out for a picture lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Can't wait to share my new goodies tomorrow after DH goes to work  I don't want to look like a complete loon taking them out for a picture lol.



Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tonyaann said:


> Can't wait to share my new goodies tomorrow after DH goes to work  I don't want to look like a complete loon taking them out for a picture lol.


 
LOL, I know what you mean!  I don't take pictures when my DH is around either.  He doesn't understand my obsession.


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, I know what you mean!  I don't take pictures when my DH is around either.  He doesn't understand my obsession.




So true!


----------



## bellevie0891

Here are my Selma bags... (And my Large Sutton Satchel too!)


Large Selma in black
Medium Selma in navy
Mini Selma in navy 
(Large Sutton in sapphire)


----------



## backseat5am

tonyaann said:


> Here are my Selma bags... (And my Large Sutton Satchel too!)
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> (Large Sutton in sapphire)




Nice collection! Is blue your favorite color?


----------



## backseat5am

47foxes said:


> My 2 Selma!! Love the 13" size!




Both are super cute. I want a pink messenger...


----------



## bellevie0891

backseat5am said:


> Nice collection! Is blue your favorite color?




Not in particular  I've never had anything sapphire blue before but I fell in love with the color when I seen some mod shots on here. I think it's so bright and bold and classy!

I'm normally a black or brown bag type of gal. The navy bags are just what I found on sale... I wanted both those styles and the price was right. I probably would have gotten the mini in luggage and the medium in black if those colors would have been available. 

I wore the navy medium yesterday and I REALLY loved the color more than I thought I would. It's going to be great for summer!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Here are my Selma bags... (And my Large Sutton Satchel too!)
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> (Large Sutton in sapphire)


Love the Selmas and the Sutton.  It's nice to see a picture with black, navy, and sapphire all together.  Also, nice to see a mini messenger (Is that a mini or medium messenger?), medium Selma, large Selma, and large Sutton all together.  Thanks!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Love the Selmas and the Sutton.  It's nice to see a picture with black, navy, and sapphire all together.  Also, nice to see a mini messenger (Is that a mini or medium messenger?), medium Selma, large Selma, and large Sutton all together.  Thanks!




It's the Selma Mini Messenger bag


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Here are my Selma bags... (And my Large Sutton Satchel too!)
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> (Large Sutton in sapphire)



Beautiful!! Just out of curiosity, which style do you prefer out of the sutton and the selma? I went for the selma but might get a sutton later. I prefer the zipper on the selma but love the look of both!


----------



## bellevie0891

I love the sapphire color and the amount of gold hard added on the Sutton most, but don't care too much for the sapphire on a Selma. I would say I like the sizing of the medium Selma best as far as carrying goes.... But I haven't even had a chance to carry the large yet. 

I only started collecting MK bags a few weeks ago  I think if I were able to find a medium Sutton in sapphire that would be my perfect dream bag!


----------



## isenggirl

tonyaann said:


> Not in particular  I've never had anything sapphire blue before but I fell in love with the color when I seen some mod shots on here. I think it's so bright and bold and classy!
> 
> I'm normally a black or brown bag type of gal. The navy bags are just what I found on sale... I wanted both those styles and the price was right. I probably would have gotten the mini in luggage and the medium in black if those colors would have been available.
> 
> I wore the navy medium yesterday and I REALLY loved the color more than I thought I would. It's going to be great for summer!



Wow nice collection... selma is too addictive haha.. did u buy all at 25%+25% disc? Are they all saffiano or patent leather?


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> I love the sapphire color and the amount of gold hard added on the Sutton most, but don't care too much for the sapphire on a Selma. I would say I like the sizing of the medium Selma best as far as carrying goes.... But I haven't even had a chance to carry the large yet.
> 
> I only started collecting MK bags a few weeks ago  I think if I were able to find a medium Sutton in sapphire that would be my perfect dream bag!



I had the sapphire medium Sutton when it first came out but I returned it. The medium looked better on my frame but I needed a little more room. If you like the medium selma I bet the smaller sutton would work perfect for you. I hope you find one!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> I love the sapphire color and the amount of gold hard added on the Sutton most, but don't care too much for the sapphire on a Selma. I would say I like the sizing of the medium Selma best as far as carrying goes.... But I haven't even had a chance to carry the large yet.
> 
> I only started collecting MK bags a few weeks ago  I think if I were able to find a medium Sutton in sapphire that would be my perfect dream bag!





Bootlover07 said:


> I had the sapphire medium Sutton when it first came out but I returned it. The medium looked better on my frame but I needed a little more room. If you like the medium selma I bet the smaller sutton would work perfect for you. I hope you find one!



LOL!  I can only get away with the large size bags because I carry a ton of stuff.  I transferred my things from my large Selma to my large Sutton and it was a tight fit.  The Sutton is a bit narrower than the Selma, so a little less space.  If your medium Selma holds all of your stuff comfortably with room to spare, then you should be okay with a medium Sutton.  However, if your stuff just fits in the medium Selma, it may be a tight fit for the medium Sutton.  You should try it out.


----------



## bellevie0891

Thank you ladies! 

I actually have a little room to spare in my medium Selma. I don't carry a ton normally. I also need it to be able to fit into my drawer at work... Otherwise I'll rarely end up carrying it.


----------



## bellevie0891

A few mod shots with my Selmas. Please excuse my faces 

Large Selma (black):









Medium Selma (navy):









Mini Selma Messenger (navy):


----------



## Bootlover07

Beautiful!!! I love all three!


----------



## KjDancer

tonyaann said:


> A few mod shots with my Selmas. Please excuse my faces
> 
> Large Selma (black):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Selma (navy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Selma Messenger (navy):


Lovely


----------



## iluvmc24

Love the medium! I was unsure to buy the large or the medium because I thought it would be to small but it is perfect size! Btw how tall are you? Just for reference


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm 5'8


----------



## iluvmc24

tonyaann said:


> I'm 5'8



I think the messenger would be the most appropriate :/ I am 5'3


----------



## ubo22

iluvmc24 said:


> I think the messenger would be the most appropriate :/ I am 5'3


There are two sizes for the Selma messenger...mini and medium.  Check out both.  You may like the medium better.


----------



## sunblock

Has anyone got a medium raspberry selma?


----------



## jademc96

tonyaann said:


> I'm 5'8


Do you think the medium selma would be appropriate for your height. I'm 5'7


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Do you think the medium selma would be appropriate for your height. I'm 5'7


Sorry to jump in, but it all depends on whether you like large or smaller bags, how the bag looks against your body frame, and whether you carry a little or a lot of stuff.  At 5'7" you could probably carry either the medium or the large.  It all depends on your preference.


----------



## jademc96

Thank you. I like smaller bags b/c I don't carry a lot of stuff, but I didn't know whether or  not the medium would be look too small because of my height.


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Thank you. I like smaller bags b/c I don't carry a lot of stuff, but I didn't know whether or  not the medium would be look too small because of my height.


You'll probably like the medium better, then.  It shouldn't look too small on you.


----------



## bellevie0891

I think both sizes work for me  I posted mod pictures of both. I plan to use the large for more dressier occasions and when I need to carry extra items. I feel like bigger bags really dress up an outfit.


----------



## CambodianAmor

Hello everyone, I just found a mild stain inside my selma and was wondering what y'all do to remove it?
	

		
			
		

		
	





BRiTTANY&#10049;


----------



## namiboo

I'd really love everyone's  opinion on color choice. 

So I'm really eyeing the luggage color or the red color (I forget the name for it). Both are beautiful. 

Here's my issue. I'm a one bag type of girl. I don't buy a ton of bags and I like only owning one so, I like my bags to be versatile. 

I wear a lot of blues, whites, greys, browns, and blacks. But I don't know what I'll end up wearing in the future and I want this bag to wear for years to come. 

For this bag, I want the medium size. 
 Do you think buying the red color would be worth while?


----------



## ubo22

namiboo said:


> I'd really love everyone's  opinion on color choice.
> 
> So I'm really eyeing the luggage color or the red color (I forget the name for it). Both are beautiful.
> 
> Here's my issue. I'm a one bag type of girl. I don't buy a ton of bags and I like only owning one so, I like my bags to be versatile.
> 
> I wear a lot of blues, whites, greys, browns, and blacks. But I don't know what I'll end up wearing in the future and I want this bag to wear for years to come.
> 
> For this bag, I want the medium size.
> Do you think buying the red color would be worth while?


My prediction is that you start with one Selma and then end up buying more over time in different colors.  They're addictive!!!  I have three.  However, if this will be a one time purchase, then I'd say go with luggage over red because it's a beautiful, rich, medium brown that seems to coordinate with almost any imaginable color.  Was the red bag you were looking at mandarin?  If so, that's a beautiful color, but not necessarily a color you would want to carry every day or every season, year in and year out.


----------



## namiboo

ubo22 said:


> My prediction is that you start with one Selma and then end up buying more over time in different colors.  They're addictive!!!  I have three.  However, if this will be a one time purchase, then I'd say go with luggage over red because it's a beautiful, rich, medium brown that seems to coordinate with almost any imaginable color.  Was the red bag you were looking at mandarin?  If so, that's a beautiful color, but not necessarily a color you would want to carry every day or every season, year in and year out.



I can promise that I'm not the type of girl to buy the same bag in different colors. I also am not usually buying bags at $300. I think it was the mandarin. Is there a different red color? Also, for reference, I currently live in Socal and I don't really change my wardrobe for the seasons. 

I really love both colors. I have always owned a brown bag. But it had changed shades (chocolate brown to ombre from dark to light to now a reddish/orangish brown like clay that I'm not a huge fan of).


----------



## ubo22

namiboo said:


> I can promise that I'm not the type of girl to buy the same bag in different colors. I also am not usually buying bags at $300. I think it was the mandarin. Is there a different red color? Also, for reference, I currently live in Socal and I don't really change my wardrobe for the seasons.
> 
> I really love both colors. I have always owned a brown bag. But it had changed shades (chocolate brown to ombre from dark to light to now a reddish/orangish brown like clay that I'm not a huge fan of).


The Selma is a gorgeous bag and the saffiano leather won't change color over time, so you shouldn't have the same problem as your last bag.  The current "red" color out now is mandarin which is an orangish red.  MK is also coming out with scarlet...some have seen this new color in the UK and it should be coming available in the US soon.  There was also a true red called red that came out about 1-2 years ago, but isn't currently available.  And there was also a cinnabar (darker, brownish red) that came out some time ago, but is also not currently available.  If you like red and think you'll carry it every day, by all means get it.


----------



## namiboo

ubo22 said:


> The Selma is a gorgeous bag and the saffiano leather won't change color over time, so you shouldn't have the same problem as your last bag.  The current "red" color out now is mandarin which is an orangish red.  MK is also coming out with scarlet...some have seen this new color in the UK and it should be coming available in the US soon.  There was also a true red called red that came out about 1-2 years ago, but isn't currently available.  And there was also a cinnabar (darker, brownish red) that came out some time ago, but is also not currently available.  If you like red and think you'll carry it every day, by all means get it.



Oh sorry if what I said was confusing. I meant I owed 3 bags and those were the colors of them. I think I'll end up buying the luggage color since it is easier to find. Maybe in the future I'll buy one of the medium Selma messenger (the one without handles) in red. 

Do you know if the physical outlet stores might have some selmas? I know there is a outlet mall area near LA which has a MK outlet store


----------



## lovelystars

hello ladies,

i am aiming to get a large selma soon!
anyone know if the selma will be in the sale list in nordstrom anniversary sale this july?
i am an international customer!

also, contemplating to get it in either navy or luggage..


----------



## namiboo

lovelystars said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i am aiming to get a large selma soon!
> anyone know if the selma will be in the sale list in nordstrom anniversary sale this july?
> i am an international customer!
> 
> also, contemplating to get it in either navy or luggage..



I'm planning to get mine in luggage 

I don't know if it will be at the Nordstrom sale but I'm going to be on the look out.

If you want to use it in the workplace/office/professionally I think the navy would be super classy for that. I plan to get luggage so I can wear it wherever I go on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## lovelystars

namiboo said:


> I'm planning to get mine in luggage
> 
> I don't know if it will be at the Nordstrom sale but I'm going to be on the look out.
> 
> If you want to use it in the workplace/office/professionally I think the navy would be super classy for that. I plan to get luggage so I can wear it wherever I go on a day-to-day basis.



are you located in the states?
if so lucky you!
the country i am in sells MK so expensively. bummer.
waiting for Nordstrom sale to see what is the best price i can get it for


----------



## theheidis

This is a fake isn't it? Bottom should be white, shape of the key fob looks wrong and edges are too rounded. http://******/1mcEjtT


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> This is a fake isn't it? Bottom should be white, shape of the key fob looks wrong and edges are too rounded. http://******/1mcEjtT




Not authentic. Selma's don't come with the hanging logo


----------



## lovelystars

oh dear, so scary with all the fakes. my gosh.


----------



## Bootlover07

lovelystars said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i am aiming to get a large selma soon!
> anyone know if the selma will be in the sale list in nordstrom anniversary sale this july?
> i am an international customer!
> 
> also, contemplating to get it in either navy or luggage..



I would keep checking the website! I'm not sure if they'll be on the anniversary sale, but the neutral colored Selma's (black, luggage, navy) have been on sale several times in the last couple of months at my store.


----------



## lovelystars

Bootlover07 said:


> I would keep checking the website! I'm not sure if they'll be on the anniversary sale, but the neutral colored Selma's (black, luggage, navy) have been on sale several times in the last couple of months at my store.




thanks for sharing!
I am an international customer so I can only get the discounts through the website 
waiting for it.. waiting..
haha


----------



## isenggirl

lovelystars said:


> thanks for sharing!
> I am an international customer so I can only get the discounts through the website
> waiting for it.. waiting..
> haha



Me too! I am waiting now!! )


----------



## jademc96

Just got my Medium selma in Luggage from bloomingdales today &#128513;


----------



## isenggirl

jademc96 said:


> Just got my Medium selma in Luggage from bloomingdales today &#128513;



Haha bought during recent sales? )


----------



## bellevie0891

jademc96 said:


> Just got my Medium selma in Luggage from bloomingdales today &#128513;




Pics! Pics!


----------



## lovelystars

isenggirl said:


> Me too! I am waiting now!! )




pls update me if you see any deals anywhere! greatly appreciated!


----------



## Audhee2626

namiboo said:


> I'd really love everyone's  opinion on color choice.
> 
> So I'm really eyeing the luggage color or the red color (I forget the name for it). Both are beautiful.
> 
> Here's my issue. I'm a one bag type of girl. I don't buy a ton of bags and I like only owning one so, I like my bags to be versatile.
> 
> I wear a lot of blues, whites, greys, browns, and blacks. But I don't know what I'll end up wearing in the future and I want this bag to wear for years to come.
> 
> For this bag, I want the medium size.
> Do you think buying the red color would be worth while?


I will choose RED  its eye catching color and can be perfect match with any color..


----------



## bellevie0891

isenggirl said:


> Wow nice collection... selma is too addictive haha.. did u buy all at 25%+25% disc? Are they all saffiano or patent leather?



The Large I got during the F&F sale, the Medium & Mini I bought on clearance for the 25%+25%. They are all Saffiano leather


----------



## jazzyj1021

I love this color combo! I think its edgy. I'd love a red saffiano bag!


----------



## MissMM

Hi. I need help. Please let me know if this selma bag is authentic. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231268283270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## espressions

MissMM said:


> Hi. I need help. Please let me know if this selma bag is authentic. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231268283270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I don't think it is, I've never seen the selma in that shade of yellow - only neon yellow or vintage yellow.


----------



## MissMM

espressions said:


> I don't think it is, I've never seen the selma in that shade of yellow - only neon yellow or vintage yellow.


Its color really caught my eye. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Shelly95

MissMM said:


> Hi. I need help. Please let me know if this selma bag is authentic. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231268283270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I've seen a yellow colour like this from a fashion blogger before, not sure the name of the colour though. It probably released about 2 years ago, you should do some research on it


----------



## jademc96

Here is the bag


----------



## isenggirl

jademc96 said:


> Here is the bag



Gorgeous! I am waiting for mine too.. delivery is still in progress. May i know how big the box is? 30x30x30cm?


----------



## jademc96

I don't have a ruler but some around that lol


----------



## bellevie0891

jademc96 said:


> Here is the bag




Soooo pretty!


----------



## jademc96

The medium selma is the perfect size. I love that it's not too big and it's very light weight.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jazzyj1021 said:


> I love this color combo! I think its edgy. I'd love a red saffiano bag!


I agree! I'm loving this color combo!


----------



## sunblock

Does anyone have a mandarin selma?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Does anyone have a mandarin selma?


I have the N/S Mandarin Selma with studs (:


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> I have the N/S Mandarin Selma with studs (:



Can you show me a picture as all the ones i have seen are stock pictures and its hard to see what its like ?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Can you show me a picture as all the ones i have seen are stock pictures and its hard to see what its like ?






Here it is next to the mandarin dressy


----------



## Bootlover07

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2673607
> 
> Here it is next to the mandarin dressy



Ugh I love that color. I will eventually have to break down and buy something mandarin. Loce both!


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2673607
> 
> Here it is next to the mandarin dressy



Ohh that looks quite red as well unless its my eyes ?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Ohh that looks quite red as well unless its my eyes ?


I would say it leans more towards orange


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Ohh that looks quite red as well unless its my eyes ?


Mandarin = orangish red
Red = true red


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Mandarin = orangish red
> Red = true red



Ohh thanks think ill have order something in that colour to see it properly


----------



## Candy8525

I was wondering if anyone had seen the fuschia selma with silver hardware anywhere for sale?


----------



## sunblock

Candy8525 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had seen the fuschia selma with silver hardware anywhere for sale?



Didnt know they did with silvery hardware mine has gold on


----------



## Candy8525

I wasn't sure if they did make the pink with silver but I'm having a hard time finding a fuchsia MK selma for sale. Do they still sell them?


----------



## sunblock

Candy8525 said:


> I wasn't sure if they did make the pink with silver but I'm having a hard time finding a fuchsia MK selma for sale. Do they still sell them?



Ive seen one on a uk website but its not in the sale


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Didnt know they did with silvery hardware mine has gold on




The fuchsia with grommets came out with silver hardware. I had that one but ended up taking it back.


----------



## Candy8525

Can someone let me know if these bags are authentic? Thank you 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/201119582226?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171371177380?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## isenggirl

Candy8525 said:


> Can someone let me know if these bags are authentic? Thank you
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/201119582226?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171371177380?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



It looks authentic to me.. )


----------



## Cahlee

Went to my local boutique today and found a large vanilla selma, should I get it?


----------



## JennyErin

jazzyj1021 said:


> I love this color combo! I think its edgy. I'd love a red saffiano bag!



I am in love with this combo! My holts has the medium in this combo and I have gone to stare at it many times, so trying not to buy anything but honestly  love this to bits!


----------



## Bootlover07

Cahlee said:


> Went to my local boutique today and found a large vanilla selma, should I get it?



On sale or FP? I love that color but I'd hesitate to pay full price only because it might get dirty easily. I had a coach bag in off white and I was constantly worrying about it. It also started picking up dirt quickly; I ended up selling it. The saffiano would probably be better though. I'd only get it if you absolutely love it; JMHO


----------



## jazzyj1021

JennyErin said:


> I am in love with this combo! My holts has the medium in this combo and I have gone to stare at it many times, so trying not to buy anything but honestly  love this to bits!




They have it in large too! I'm surprised that they have it in all 3 sizes to be honest.


----------



## JennyErin

jazzyj1021 said:


> They have it in large too! I'm surprised that they have it in all 3 sizes to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674760





Oh really! Mine just had the medium in this combo, I have been on the fence about adding a Selma or a Sutton to my collection and that bag, well its probably going to happen haha. Such a great combo for fall/winter.


----------



## Cahlee

Bootlover07 said:


> On sale or FP? I love that color but I'd hesitate to pay full price only because it might get dirty easily. I had a coach bag in off white and I was constantly worrying about it. It also started picking up dirt quickly; I ended up selling it. The saffiano would probably be better though. I'd only get it if you absolutely love it; JMHO




I bought it! I got it for 250. The MK boutique is currently having a sale on a lot of bags. I'm not too worried about it getting dirty since saffiano is very easy to clean, and my vanilla hamilton hasn't caused any problems. Thank you for your advice. This is my first selma.


----------



## Cahlee

Large Vanilla Selma


----------



## Bootlover07

Cahlee said:


> Large Vanilla Selma
> 
> View attachment 2674805



Beautiful!!! You got it for a great price!! Congrats on your first Selma. I switched out my aqua selma for a large sapphire sutton (on sale) so now I am wanting a selma again lol. Love the color and it will go with a lot of stuff!


----------



## sunblock

Gorgeous is that vanilla selma love it


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Large Vanilla Selma



The Light color Hamilton queen has gotten a Selma! I'm not surprised on the color you bought.  Luckily you got it on sale!  Its a beauty!


----------



## bellevie0891

Cahlee said:


> Large Vanilla Selma
> 
> View attachment 2674805




Wow! That color is gorgeous on Selma! Congrats!!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> Large Vanilla Selma
> 
> View attachment 2674805


To the Queen of Light Colored Bags:

Congratulations on your first Selma!  You're going to love it.  I agree that saffiano leather is the best material to get in the lighter colors because it seems to stay relatively stain-free.  Enjoy the bag!

ubo22


----------



## 2 stars

sunblock said:


> Does anyone have a mandarin selma?


Macy's has the large mandarin selma on sale for $267


----------



## sunblock

Got one Im not from the usa im from uk but i found one on sale in the uk


----------



## Bootlover07

sunblock said:


> Got one Im not from the usa im from uk but i found one on sale in the uk



Sooooo beautiful!!! I'm in love! Enjoy!


----------



## theheidis

jazzyj1021 said:


> They have it in large too! I'm surprised that they have it in all 3 sizes to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674760



Does this come in medium satchel? If so is it anywhere online?


----------



## tnsweetness

Candy8525 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had seen the fuschia selma with silver hardware anywhere for sale?




I got my Fucshia Selma back in February from Macy's.
I have not seen it since.


----------



## bellevie0891

tnsweetness said:


> I got my Fucshia Selma back in February from Macy's.
> I have not seen it since.
> 
> View attachment 2675069



Pretty!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

theheidis said:


> Does this come in medium satchel? If so is it anywhere online?



I have only seen the medium messenger. Maybe it will pop up eventually?


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Went to my local boutique today and found a large vanilla selma, should I get it?




For how much?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> For how much?




$250 my boutique had one too


----------



## isenggirl

Cahlee said:


> Large Vanilla Selma
> 
> View attachment 2674805



Isnt that called pearl grey? $250 is good deal!


----------



## sunblock

jazzyj1021 said:


> They have it in large too! I'm surprised that they have it in all 3 sizes to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674760



Eekk this forum really isnt good for me im not tempted by this too. Ive seen the medium somewhere let me try find the website


----------



## sunblock

Bootlover07 said:


> Sooooo beautiful!!! I'm in love! Enjoy!



Thanks soz about the mess behind


----------



## KjDancer

jademc96 said:


> Here is the bag


Pretty!!

Can't decide between this or the Navy...both stunning colours. Love the Medium size!!!

Ladies owning the medium Selma...how much can you fit in the bag???


----------



## mayumi

Is the cadet blue Selma the same as the sapphire blue? Or are they different shades of royal blue?


----------



## ubo22

mayumi said:


> Is the cadet blue Selma the same as the sapphire blue? Or are they different shades of royal blue?


I'm not sure, but I think they are very close in color.  The cadet blue had silver hardware.  Sapphire blue has gold hardware.


----------



## mayumi

Thanks what about the RED and scarlet? How are they different? Anybody here has both?


----------



## ubo22

mayumi said:


> Thanks what about the RED and scarlet? How are they different? Anybody here has both?


I doubt that anybody has both red and scarlet since scarlet is a new color that is just coming out right now.  However, they are also probably really close in color.  MK has a tendency to introduce similar colors in the same color family from year to year with variations in the hardware (ie, gold or silver).  In the reds, there has been red, cinnabar, mandarin, and now scarlet.  Red and cinnabar are no longer being sold.  Mandarin is just at the tail end of its retail life.  And scarlet is being newly introduced.


----------



## SelmaLove

Happy Independence Day to all the ladies in the US!

I know the patent red wasn't for everyone, but I love that's it's unlike the other Selma bags in my collection.  &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2676383
> View attachment 2676385
> 
> 
> Happy Independence Day to all the ladies in the US!
> 
> I know the patent red wasn't for everyone, but I love that's it's unlike the other Selma bags in my collection.  &#128522;



Happy Fourth of July!!!  I love the red, white & blue!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2676383
> View attachment 2676385
> 
> 
> Happy Independence Day to all the ladies in the US!
> 
> I know the patent red wasn't for everyone, but I love that's it's unlike the other Selma bags in my collection.  &#128522;




Perfect outfit for the 4th!! Hope your day was just as wonderful


----------



## sunblock

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2676383
> View attachment 2676385
> 
> 
> Happy Independence Day to all the ladies in the US!
> 
> I know the patent red wasn't for everyone, but I love that's it's unlike the other Selma bags in my collection.  &#128522;



Love it


----------



## KjDancer

sunblock said:


> Got one Im not from the usa im from uk but i found one on sale in the uk


This is a fab colour. Also in the Uk...where did you find this on sale? Thanks x


----------



## sunblock

KjDancer said:


> This is a fab colour. Also in the Uk...where did you find this on sale? Thanks x



A little boutique in sheffield where i live


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Navy Saffiano Selma in the Traverse City Mi Macys!!


----------



## isenggirl

tonyaann said:


> Medium Navy Saffiano Selma in the Traverse City Mi Macys!!



Hehehe on sales??


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2676383
> View attachment 2676385
> 
> 
> Happy Independence Day to all the ladies in the US!
> 
> I know the patent red wasn't for everyone, but I love that's it's unlike the other Selma bags in my collection.  &#55357;&#56842;


 
Great outfit.. and love the Selma


----------



## Nichaidez

Does any one know the difference between the Fuchsia & the Raspberry Selma?


----------



## theheidis

Medium colorblock Selma.  Holds large wallet, large wristlet, pill case, phone, pager, all very comfortably.


----------



## isenggirl

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2677278
> 
> Medium colorblock Selma.  Holds large wallet, large wristlet, pill case, phone, pager, all very comfortably.





Beauty!!! Where did you get that from? Have never seen in medium size.. haha..


----------



## sunblock

Nichaidez said:


> Does any one know the difference between the Fuchsia & the Raspberry Selma?



I have the fuchsia and then i ordered the raspberry and tbh they were way to close to each other so i sent the raspberry one back


----------



## Nichaidez

Thanks, I have the raspberry and I saw that Macy's had the fuchsia back in stock.


----------



## namiboo

Does anyone know if Nordstrom has the luggage medium satchel in store? I can't seem to find the satchel on their online site--only the messenger and only the large satchel.

Hoping it will go on sale for their anniversary sale.


----------



## Nichaidez

sunblock said:


> I have the fuchsia and then i ordered the raspberry and tbh they were way to close to each other so i sent the raspberry one back




Can you please post a picture of your fuchsia? What is the difference from the raspberry? Is it more purple? Thanks!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Is the pearl gray selma seasonal or do you think it will be around all year? I had one and returned it for aqua. But then I wound up finding an amazing deal on a sapphire sutton and took back the aqua selma as I like sapphire better. I would like to buy another bag in pearl gray so I have a neutral and a bright bag for the fall and winter. Thanks!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646722
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions! I'm a selma gal, but I like the Sutton/Dressy too! I can't decide!


 
Pretty in yellow!  I just found this picture.


----------



## jazzyj1021

MK is coming out with some pretty nice Selmas! There is already two I have my eye on. Oh no! :0


----------



## isenggirl

namiboo said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom has the luggage medium satchel in store? I can't seem to find the satchel on their online site--only the messenger and only the large satchel.
> 
> Hoping it will go on sale for their anniversary sale.



I have been eyeing for medium too but so far only found online at bloomingdales and zappos. Nordstorm and macys do not seem to carry anymore online. Not sure in store though..


----------



## isenggirl

jazzyj1021 said:


> MK is coming out with some pretty nice Selmas! There is already two I have my eye on. Oh no! :0



Oh my.. what color is that? Haha.


----------



## KjDancer

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2677278
> 
> Medium colorblock Selma.  Holds large wallet, large wristlet, pill case, phone, pager, all very comfortably.


Ooh thanks for the info...you get loads in your Selma! Definitely think the Medium is for me


----------



## KjDancer

sunblock said:


> A little boutique in sheffield where i live


Congrats on your purchase...just a little too far from where I'm based. Is good to know that MK go into sales in the Uk too though  xx


----------



## coivcte

Having a hard time deciding on colour, please help?
I own a Large Selma in Dark Khaki and would love to purchase a bright colour.
Struggling between Mandarin and Fuschia. Any recommendation will help or anyone who owns both is able to give me some idea of which one is easier to match with outfit or received more compliment etc. 
I live in Australia and there is no store that stocks both colours, therefore unable to compare them side by side. Appreciate for your help!!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Having a hard time deciding on colour, please help?
> I own a Large Selma in Dark Khaki and would love to purchase a bright colour.
> Struggling between Mandarin and Fuschia. Any recommendation will help or anyone who owns both is able to give me some idea of which one is easier to match with outfit or received more compliment etc.
> I live in Australia and there is no store that stocks both colours, therefore unable to compare them side by side. Appreciate for your help!!!


You can do a Google Images search and input Michael Kors Mandarin and then Michael Kors Fuschia to take a look at the colors more closely online.  Mandarin is an orangish red and fuschia is a bright pink.


----------



## coivcte

Thanks ubo22 but I have starring at the computer screen for the last few hours of images of Mandarin and Fuschia and still couldn't decide.


----------



## Bootlover07

coivcte said:


> Having a hard time deciding on colour, please help?
> I own a Large Selma in Dark Khaki and would love to purchase a bright colour.
> Struggling between Mandarin and Fuschia. Any recommendation will help or anyone who owns both is able to give me some idea of which one is easier to match with outfit or received more compliment etc.
> I live in Australia and there is no store that stocks both colours, therefore unable to compare them side by side. Appreciate for your help!!!



I don't have either but I have looked at both in person. I'm obsessed with the mandarin. I saw a lady carrying a mandarin selma in the mall today and I became that creeper who couldn't stop staring! I personally think the mandarin is more versatile because it can be used as a neutral more than a pink color. If you wear a lot of black maybe either would be good but I think you could match mandarin to more clothes all seasons. Plus it's on sale at most places right now!


----------



## Scooch

Bootlover07 said:


> Is the pearl gray selma seasonal or do you think it will be around all year? I had one and returned it for aqua. But then I wound up finding an amazing deal on a sapphire sutton and took back the aqua selma as I like sapphire better. I would like to buy another bag in pearl gray so I have a neutral and a bright bag for the fall and winter. Thanks!


I have the Selma in pearl grey, been using it for weeks now and will use it all year round. I think its such a versatile color and bag! HTH


----------



## Bootlover07

Scooch said:


> I have the Selma in pearl grey, been using it for weeks now and will use it all year round. I think its such a versatile color and bag! HTH



Thanks for your reply! I was really wondering whether this color would stay available to purchase in the fall. I know they move out some colors to make room for new seasonal colors. I love the grey and the silver hardware. Do you find it to be as versatile as black or brown?


----------



## Scooch

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I was really wondering whether this color would stay available to purchase in the fall. I know they move out some colors to make room for new seasonal colors. I love the grey and the silver hardware. Do you find it to be as versatile as black or brown?


I wear it with everything! all colors, I prefer the grey over black because the black Selma has black lining and that's a deal breaker for me. The grey to me goes with everything and I am a sucker for silver hardware. Its the best of both worlds!


----------



## sunblock

I have a mandarin and a fuschia selma the mandarin only came last week but I've used my fuchsia loads I don't tend to match my bags to outfits though if I'm using it I use it


----------



## vhelya

coivcte said:


> Having a hard time deciding on colour, please help?
> 
> I own a Large Selma in Dark Khaki and would love to purchase a bright colour.
> 
> Struggling between Mandarin and Fuschia. Any recommendation will help or anyone who owns both is able to give me some idea of which one is easier to match with outfit or received more compliment etc.
> 
> I live in Australia and there is no store that stocks both colours, therefore unable to compare them side by side. Appreciate for your help!!!




I always love mandarin color as it really nice color but unfortunately, it's not really good when I wore it.

Last time I was struggling between mandarin and fuschia. End up in taking fuschia color since it looks better on me after trying it.

I have light tan color skin tone thus I think it makes fuschia is better on me. Just if I have white skin color, trust mandarin will be my choice


----------



## katiel00

I have the hamilton in Mandarin, and I just saw the Selma in Aqua on nordstroms.com... so tempting  ! However they are having their anniversary sale starting 7/10 (early for card holders) so maybe they will have a little discount? Some MK's will be on sale per the catalog!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Thanks ubo22 but I have starring at the computer screen for the last few hours of images of Mandarin and Fuschia and still couldn't decide.


Do you have warm or cool undertones in your skin?  The reason I'm thinking of this is based on vhelya's comment.  If you have warm undertones (yellow, peachy, or golden), then Mandarin should look better on you.  If you have cool undertones (pink, red, or bluish), then Fuschia should look better on you.  I have cool undertones, so have never looked good in orange (or mandarin in this case, which is an orangish red).


----------



## coivcte

Thank you vhelya and ubo 22, you ladies are so helpful!
Today I went to the MK boutique (only one in Sydney) who carries Medium Selma in Mandarin and Hamilton Messenger in Fuschia just to compare the two colour. Still unable to decide as I like both.

As you both mentioned about skin tone, I am Chinese, hence yellow undertone but I am very pale, so when I tried the two colour, they both work fine. I am frustrated with myself when I am so indecisive.

In Australia, the stock is very limited. The popular style such as Selma almost never go on sale.
There is only one MK boutique and one MK outlet here in Sydney. One of the major department in the city do carry the brand but again limited colour choice and the stock comes and goes depending on your luck. You guys are very lucky in the USA!!


----------



## sunblock

Get them both


----------



## coivcte

Hi sunblock, sorry I missed your first reply and just saw your second comment now, appreciate that. Please don't tempt me......

Sunblock, is there any chance to get a side by side comparison photo of the Mandarin and Fuschia selma from you? Or a mod shot? Whichever is convenient.


----------



## vhelya

Fuschia is more flexible to match with other colors in my opinion and so far it rarely on sale too..
I found mandarin color is more often on sale compared to fuschia (I maybe wrong though)..And so far I more often saw mandarin color compared to fuschia..

If both work fine and whichever you choose will never go wrong, choose fuschia since the color is harder to find 

Then next time u buy another design in mandarin color


----------



## laura81

I've just received my first Selma yesterday - large raspberry!

I absolutely love it!

Is the saffiano leather fairly rain safe - I'm scared to use it in the wet!?


----------



## ubo22

laura81 said:


> I've just received my first Selma yesterday - large raspberry!
> 
> I absolutely love it!
> 
> Is the saffiano leather fairly rain safe - I'm scared to use it in the wet!?


Saffiano leather is totally water resistant, so don't worry about getting it wet in the rain.  The water will "bead" on its surface, and you'll be able to wipe it off with a cloth.  Saffiano leather is not only water resistant, but also stain and scratch resistant, too.


----------



## laura81

ubo22 said:


> Saffiano leather is totally water resistant, so don't worry about getting it wet in the rain.  The water will "bead" on its surface, and you'll be able to wipe it off with a cloth.  Saffiano leather is not only water resistant, but also stain and scratch resistant, too.




Thanks!

I'm so used to babying my other bags, so it'll be a nice change!


----------



## sunblock




----------



## KjDancer

sunblock said:


>


Both stunning colours!! But as much as I LOVE pink I am LOVE LOVE LOVING the Mandarin!!!


----------



## namiboo

Earlier, I commented how I couldn't find a medium selma satchel on the Nordstrom site. I just checked and they now have added it in black and dark dune online (unless I'm blind as a bat and couldn't see it before).

Just for all you who were in the same situation as I was.

I don't know why they have separate pages for the same bag in different colors but here are the links 

Dark Dune: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_C

Black:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...03?origin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Wallets

I also love how the shoulder drop strap is different for the different colors lol. Why can't sites be consistent with measurements? I've seen other sites with different dimensions.


----------



## coivcte

Thank you sunblock, that is most helpful!!!  I think your photos are much better (true to colour) than the ones I found on Google. Thank you again!!!!!!


----------



## isenggirl

namiboo said:


> Earlier, I commented how I couldn't find a medium selma satchel on the Nordstrom site. I just checked and they now have added it in black and dark dune online (unless I'm blind as a bat and couldn't see it before).
> 
> Just for all you who were in the same situation as I was.
> 
> I don't know why they have separate pages for the same bag in different colors but here are the links
> 
> 
> I also love how the shoulder drop strap is different for the different colors lol. Why can't sites be consistent with measurements? I've seen other sites with different dimensions.



I saw the black medium but its backorder until 22aug!  So long waiting! Haha... i wonder how is dark dune if compared to luggage?


----------



## namiboo

isenggirl said:


> I saw the black medium but its backorder until 22aug!  So long waiting! Haha... *i wonder how is dark dune if compared to luggage?*



Maybe I'm not the best to answer since I haven't seen any of these up close in person but I'll let you decide by linking to two videos showcasing both.

Dark dune color: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnxTunYMMgk
Luggage: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik-YVxujXmc

From what I've seen, the dune looks a bit more of a light taupe-y color.


----------



## Lovefrommich

jademc96 said:


> Here is the bag



Hi ! Where did you find the medium in this color!?


----------



## kaitekins

sunblock said:


>


Get the Fuschia!


----------



## Minkette

Anyone picked up a scarlet selma?


----------



## sunblock

The colours both are alot brighter than on my pics the pink is particularly hard to capture. I would have bought the red selma how ever its too close to Mandarin for me, and ive just bought the scarlet sutton


----------



## backseat5am

sunblock said:


>




I love your style! You wear both colors well.


----------



## sunblock

backseat5am said:


> I love your style! You wear both colors well.



Thanks


----------



## 2 stars

Hello ladies,

Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune selma. I live in the chicagoland area and can't seem to find one in any of the stores. The Michael Kors store downtown doesn't carry it anymore and they aren't sure they will get more in stock  I called Nordstrom because I saw a picture online but they don't have it in stock either.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a medium dark dune selma. I live in the chicagoland area and can't seem to find one in any of the stores. The Michael Kors store downtown doesn't carry it anymore and they aren't sure they will get more in stock  I called Nordstrom because I saw a picture online but they don't have it in stock either.


Finding a medium dark dune Selma is like searching for a unicorn.  Good luck.  I just saw it online at Nordstrom a couple days ago, but it no longer shows up.  Did you ask Nordstrom to check all of their stores for it when you called?  Sometimes you can get lucky that way and have one shipped out from a store outside of your area.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Finding a medium dark dune Selma is like searching for a unicorn.  Good luck.  I just saw it online at Nordstrom a couple days ago, but it no longer shows up.  Did you ask Nordstrom to check all of their stores for it when you called?  Sometimes you can get lucky that way and have one shipped out from a store outside of your area.


Yes i did. The SA gave me 2 phone #'s to stores in California and I called both but neither of them have it. I'm so bummed I didn't buy it when my local MK had it in stock. I absolutely love the color. The large is too big for me


----------



## MissMM

My raspberry/black colorblock selma arrived today! Happy girl.


----------



## kitkatchocolate

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I love the selma bags, and I purchased a medium red studded selma off ebay and I was wondering if its authentic because someone told me that the red studded selma is not authentic. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me take a look! thanks!


----------



## ubo22

kitkatchocolate said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I love the selma bags, and I purchased a medium red studded selma off ebay and I was wondering if its authentic because someone told me that the red studded selma is not authentic. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me take a look! thanks!


The authentication thread is here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html


----------



## kitkatchocolate

ubo22 said:


> The authentication thread is here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html


thanks, ill repost it there!


----------



## LVOEbear

Look what I found!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MissMM said:


> My raspberry/black colorblock selma arrived today! Happy girl.


Love that color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVOEbear said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682548


Yeah I have been eyeing this in the medium messenger. Love that color combo - esp for fall/winter!


----------



## Ebby

LVOEbear said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682548




Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## coivcte

Can anyone describe the difference between Fuchsia and Raspberry Selma?
Even better if someone can post some comparison photos! Appreciate that!!


----------



## sunblock

coivcte said:


> Can anyone describe the difference between Fuchsia and Raspberry Selma?
> Even better if someone can post some comparison photos! Appreciate that!!



I have  fuschia selma and i did order raspberry but it went back it was too much the same i do have a raspberry sutton as well and there isnt much diff


----------



## sunblock




----------



## coivcte

Sunblock, you are the most helpful!!! Thanks!!!!
I live in Australia and it is so hard to find a good deal for Michael Kors handbags.
Which US/UK online website do you find that has a good variety of stock, is reliable and reasonable pricing?


----------



## sunblock

coivcte said:


> Sunblock, you are the most helpful!!! Thanks!!!!
> I live in Australia and it is so hard to find a good deal for Michael Kors handbags.
> Which US/UK online website do you find that has a good variety of stock, is reliable and reasonable pricing?



Im uk based.... There is a michael kors shop in leeds which isnt far away from me so i sometimes travel to there or  i use harrods,house of fraser, selfridges, and a few others just search around ive bought two bags off avenue k which is america based but ship to most countries. And i have used nordstrom for one purchase.


----------



## Ebby

Hi all, can anyone offer some guidance on this Taupe Selma which I have spotted on Harvey Nichols? Is this new for this season or is the taupe known as another colour? I haven't seen this one before... http://www.harveynichols.com/women/91687-selma-taupe-saffiano-leather-tote/ 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ubo22

Ebby said:


> Hi all, can anyone offer some guidance on this Taupe Selma which I have spotted on Harvey Nichols? Is this new for this season or is the taupe known as another colour? I haven't seen this one before... http://www.harveynichols.com/women/91687-selma-taupe-saffiano-leather-tote/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Someone else commented on the color Taupe that they saw on a UK website.  I've never heard of this color in the US, so I really think it's what we know as the color Dark Dune.  Dark Dune is a brownish grey that is very close to taupe and looks like the color on the Harvey Nichols website.


----------



## Ebby

ubo22 said:


> Someone else commented on the color Taupe that they saw on a UK website.  I've never heard of this color in the US, so I really think it's what we know as the color Dark Dune.  Dark Dune is a brownish grey that is very close to taupe and looks like the color on the Harvey Nichols website.




Thanks so much - I'll have a look at it again


----------



## LVOEbear

Dark olive for next floor set! Hard to capture the color in a pic but this is more of a "greyish green" vs the loden color last year. It's gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

LVOEbear said:


> Dark olive for next floor set! Hard to capture the color in a pic but this is more of a "greyish green" vs the loden color last year. It's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685443


Is dark olive a new upcoming MK color?  I debated between malachite and loden, but opted for a malachite Selma.  Malachite is more of a dark, emerald green and loden was more of an olive, military green.  Is dark olive a darker shade of loden?  It's hard to tell from your photo.  Just interested to know.


----------



## Anjool

coivcte said:


> Sunblock, you are the most helpful!!! Thanks!!!!
> I live in Australia and it is so hard to find a good deal for Michael Kors handbags.
> Which US/UK online website do you find that has a good variety of stock, is reliable and reasonable pricing?


I like neiman marcus the best as it's free shipping. And they price match if it's on special elsewhere. xo


----------



## backseat5am

LVOEbear said:


> Dark olive for next floor set! Hard to capture the color in a pic but this is more of a "greyish green" vs the loden color last year. It's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685443



Not a fan of loden but I like this one!


----------



## Ebby

Does anyone know if Michael Kors have changed the look of their dust bags? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## red73

yes the dustbags have changed from being a cream colour to being white, and the mk logo has gone from brown to silver.


----------



## blingy21

I can't wait to join the Selma club but just can't decide on a color Everyone's bags are so beautiful!! Has anybody got the Large Selma in Scarlet that they would love to share their pics of? I'm living in Australia and saw it available at Zappos online as getting a good price on Michael Kors bags over here is impossible and would love to see more of it.


----------



## red73

harrods also have the large scarlet, its £315, I think they ship internationally?


----------



## sunblock

red73 said:


> harrods also have the large scarlet, its £315, I think they ship internationally?



Do you notice the same issue on harrods doesnt say what the colour is called when i look do you see it?


----------



## coivcte

blingy21 said:


> I can't wait to join the Selma club but just can't decide on a color Everyone's bags are so beautiful!! Has anybody got the Large Selma in Scarlet that they would love to share their pics of? I'm living in Australia and saw it available at Zappos online as getting a good price on Michael Kors bags over here is impossible and would love to see more of it.



Hi blingy21, I am also from Sydney. My friend saw the large Selma in Scarlet just last weekend in the City David Jones store. It is the plain Scarlet, not the Black & Scarlet combo. It is new stock that just arrived and it's right next to the large Selma in Dark Dune. I have been to the MK boutique and other David Jones store, they don't have this colour yet.


----------



## oluchika

LVOEbear said:


> Dark olive for next floor set! Hard to capture the color in a pic but this is more of a "greyish green" vs the loden color last year. It's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685443



Saw this yesterday in the MK store. I really love it. It's a really dark subtle olive green, easiest to tell the difference when held next to black. Ended up getting the hamilton traveler instead, but I really want this one too. I'm hoping that it will start to turn up at other places soon.


----------



## blingy21

coivcte said:


> Hi blingy21, I am also from Sydney. My friend saw the large Selma in Scarlet just last weekend in the City David Jones store. It is the plain Scarlet, not the Black & Scarlet combo. It is new stock that just arrived and it's right next to the large Selma in Dark Dune. I have been to the MK boutique and other David Jones store, they don't have this colour yet.




Thank you so much coivcte! I haven't been to the city yet to have a look but will definitely be going there now!! I'm after the plain scarlet as I just love red bags and haven't found the perfect one yet. Hoping this may be it.


----------



## blingy21

red73 said:


> harrods also have the large scarlet, its £315, I think they ship internationally?




Thank you for the info red73! I will go onto their website and have a look..


----------



## red73

sunblock said:


> Do you notice the same issue on harrods doesnt say what the colour is called when i look do you see it?


I did notice, but if you place it in the cart as if to buy it, it tells you the colour at the checkout!


----------



## LVOEbear

red73 said:


> I did notice, but if you place it in the cart as if to buy it, it tells you the colour at the checkout!




I really want the plain scarlet with silver hardware! No where in the us has it


----------



## Minkette

LVOEbear said:


> I really want the plain scarlet with silver hardware! No where in the us has it


http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-large-tz-satchel-scarlet

Zappos has it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone know where I can get a medium selma satchel in Dark Dune or something similar? I accidentally bought the selma medium messenger on ebay in a beautiful dark khaki color but I was actually wanting the satchel!


----------



## sunblock

red73 said:


> I did notice, but if you place it in the cart as if to buy it, it tells you the colour at the checkout!



Ahh does it will have to try that then


----------



## purdy_femme

Pinkalicious said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a medium selma satchel in Dark Dune or something similar? I accidentally bought the selma medium messenger on ebay in a beautiful dark khaki color but I was actually wanting the satchel!




try lord and taylor website &#128521;


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a medium selma satchel in Dark Dune or something similar? I accidentally bought the selma medium messenger on ebay in a beautiful dark khaki color but I was actually wanting the satchel!


Lord and Taylor has it now.  They also have it in the color apple and dark khaki. That's the only website I have been able to find the medium dark dune. Nordstrom used to have it but I believe they sold out.


----------



## isenggirl

Hello.. anyone with selma medium satchel..could you pls help to measure the diameter of the 4 metal thingy at the bottom of the bag? I just bought selma medium and it seems they are slightly bigger than my previous purchase. Hmm.. wondering if any design changed.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks so much for the replies!

So I ordered the dark khaki in medium from Lord and Taylor...and then after going back through this thread and comparing the dark dune to the dark khaki, I just had to get the dark dune. I tried to cancel my dark khaki order, but they said they already packaged it and are shipping it out so I can't cancel. I will have to pay the shipping to send it back, since I already purchased the dark dune in medium 

Does anyone have experience w/ buying from Lord and Taylor, and having them ship it from a store? My order said they will let me know if they cannot fulfill the order =X If they can't, I will have to keep the dark khaki.


----------



## 2 stars

isenggirl said:


> Hello.. anyone with selma medium satchel..could you pls help to measure the diameter of the 4 metal thingy at the bottom of the bag? I just bought selma medium and it seems they are slightly bigger than my previous purchase. Hmm.. wondering if any design changed.


Are you talking about the metal feet? If so mine measure a little over half an inch. Hope this helps


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious, you won't know for sure that your item is in stock at the L&T store until you get a shipment email, so cross your fingers on the dark dune.


----------



## missaudrie

Just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*ubo22* - I know, I'm so nervous, I hope they can find one! Dark dune is beautiiiful

*missaudrie* that color is gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

missaudrie said:


> Just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!


I love this color!  Please post pics when you get her in real life.


----------



## jojon21

missaudrie said:


> just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!





ubo22 said:


> *i love this color!  Please post pics when you get her in real life*.



+1!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missaudrie said:


> Just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!


Ooo can't wait to see some pix!!


----------



## isenggirl

2 stars said:


> Are you talking about the metal feet? If so mine measure a little over half an inch. Hope this helps



Hi.. yeah the feet i was talking about. The bag i bought earlier has 1.2cm diameter but the latter one is 1.5cm. Its only 0.3cm but still noticed the difference. Haha. The 1.5cm was bought from Bloomingdales. The first one from shop. I wonder why different.. prolly design improvement? Haha. The newer bag feels slightly bigger too though.


----------



## isenggirl

missaudrie said:


> Just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!



Wow this is gorgeous! Nv seen this anywhere b4.. its definitely unique and pretty!


----------



## ubo22

isenggirl said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! Nv seen this anywhere b4.. its definitely unique and pretty!


It's selling now on the L&T website.


----------



## sunblock

missaudrie said:


> Just got the shipment confirmation for my medium apple selma! Cannot wait to receive this beauty!!



Love it saw it in the new hamilton traveller is it in store the other day where did you get this one?


----------



## missaudrie

sunblock said:


> Love it saw it in the new hamilton traveller is it in store the other day where did you get this one?



I ordered it from http://www.lordandtaylor.com


----------



## sunblock

missaudrie said:


> I ordered it from http://www.lordandtaylor.com



Ahh thanks


----------



## isenggirl

My recent selma purchase from bloomingdales was packed in the carton box, the bag wasn't wrapped with any paper but only dust bag with MK silver logo. Is this common packaging method or my bag is not completely brand new? Anyone has similar experience?


----------



## ubo22

isenggirl said:


> My recent selma purchase from bloomingdales was packed in the carton box, the bag wasn't wrapped with any paper but only dust bag with MK silver logo. Is this common packaging method or my bag is not completely brand new? Anyone has similar experience?


My Selma from Bloomingdale's also came in a regular shipping box packed with plain brown paper.  The dust bag was inside the handbag (And was the wrong size.  I had to exchange it for the right size in store.), so it wasn't even wrapped in that.  Although, I'm pretty sure my bag was a return because it was a prior season color.  So I think this might be common Bloomingdale's shipping practice for returned items.


----------



## isenggirl

ubo22 said:


> My Selma from Bloomingdale's also came in a regular shipping box packed with plain brown paper.  The dust bag was inside the handbag (And was the wrong size.  I had to exchange it for the right size in store.), so it wasn't even wrapped in that.  Although, I'm pretty sure my bag was a return because it was a prior season color.  So I think this might be common Bloomingdale's shipping practice for returned items.



Mine wasnt old season..but yes i bought at discounted price online few weeks ago. I just feel insecure to shop with bloomingdales. I had pleasant experience with others though. My bag was wrapped nicely with plain brown paper stuff in to cushion it. There was once I feedback bloomingdales customee service ans nobody even bothered to reply me. I was expecting better treatment from them. But eventually live chat solved my problem. Hmm..


----------



## vhelya

isenggirl said:


> Mine wasnt old season..but yes i bought at discounted price online few weeks ago. I just feel insecure to shop with bloomingdales. I had pleasant experience with others though. My bag was wrapped nicely with plain brown paper stuff in to cushion it. There was once I feedback bloomingdales customee service ans nobody even bothered to reply me. I was expecting better treatment from them. But eventually live chat solved my problem. Hmm..




I once bought from Bloomy my red selma and received in the packaging like yours, only bag and dustbag covered the bag. It happened also sometimes with Nordy but Nordy will still put the bag inside the plastic with Nordstrom label.

They were sale items so I suspected that they might be display items which were taken from one of the store and thus no complete packaging &#128533;
But I'm fine as long as the item had no defect 

I noticed that those items without complete packaging were out of stock very fast after my order..


----------



## 2 stars

Is deep pink a new Michael Kors color or is it an old color? I saw a couple things in this color on the nordstrom website. The color seems lovely  I'm wondering if we will see a selma this color.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Is deep pink a new Michael Kors color or is it an old color? I saw a couple things in this color on the nordstrom website. The color seems lovely  I'm wondering if we will see a selma this color.


I thought someone said in another thread that deep pink is a special MK color only sold by Nordstrom for their Anniversary Sale.  I haven't seen this color in his normal line up.


----------



## isenggirl

vhelya said:


> I once bought from Bloomy my red selma and received in the packaging like yours, only bag and dustbag covered the bag. It happened also sometimes with Nordy but Nordy will still put the bag inside the plastic with Nordstrom label.
> 
> They were sale items so I suspected that they might be display items which were taken from one of the store and thus no complete packaging &#128533;
> But I'm fine as long as the item had no defect
> 
> I noticed that those items without complete packaging were out of stock very fast after my order..



Haha so i am not alone. Hmm the condition is okay but i can see the front part leather with crease/ line. Not obvious though, only when under bright light.. i guess its normal for leather but now considering whether or not to return..


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I thought someone said in another thread that deep pink is a special MK color only sold by Nordstrom for their Anniversary Sale.  I haven't seen this color in his normal line up.


Thanks for your reply. From the pictures I saw online the color looks super pretty. Wish he would make a selma this color


----------



## golden_goddess

Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.


----------



## Pinkalicious

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.



I was looking for that too, all I could find was the large navy. The only place I've seen medium navy was on Poshmark, and it was around $325.


----------



## isenggirl

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.



Yup very hard to get. Actually so far i only found black, luggage and white. Unless patent leather medium, macys has that at discounted price.


----------



## bellevie0891

isenggirl said:


> Yup very hard to get. Actually so far i only found black, luggage and white. Unless patent leather medium, macys has that at discounted price.




There was one at the Traverse City Mi Macy's I've the 4th of July weekend. I try to post when I see something considered hard to get incase someone is ISO


----------



## 2 stars

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.


I don't think Michael Kors is making that color in that size anymore. I was lucky enough and found mine at Macys at the end of May. I don't think there was many left because it was only on the website for a day or so. Macy's is the only place I've come across with that color in that size. 

I've been on the hunt for a medium dark dune and no luck :cry: Lord and Taylor had it on their website but when I tried to add it to my card it said sold out.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> *ubo22* - I know, I'm so nervous, I hope they can find one! Dark dune is beautiiiful
> 
> *missaudrie* that color is gorgeous!


Pinkalicious have you heard anything about the dark dune from Lord and Taylor?


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Pinkalicious have you heard anything about the dark dune from Lord and Taylor?



I did! I got a shipping confirmation on Friday, but I keep checking it and it's still not active. 

I also ordered the dark khaki so I will let you know if I prefer that color better!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got this medium selma messenger in the mail today - a few posts above I mentioned that I got this on accident, I thought there was only one medium size! Stupid me! 

I'm going to put this up for sale on ebay but before doing so -- can anyone confirm that this is the dark dune color? The seller called it a khaki color but it doesn't look like "dark khaki" to me.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I got this medium selma messenger in the mail today - a few posts above I mentioned that I got this on accident, I thought there was only one medium size! Stupid me!
> 
> I'm going to put this up for sale on ebay but before doing so -- can anyone confirm that this is the dark dune color? The seller called it a khaki color but it doesn't look like "dark khaki" to me.
> 
> View attachment 2693562


Unless the colors are distorted on my computer screen, that looks like Dark Dune to me, too.  Compare it to the Dark Dune and Dark Khaki satchels coming from L&T to make sure, but I think your medium messenger is Dark Dune.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Unless the colors are distorted on my computer screen, that looks like Dark Dune to me, too.  Compare it to the Dark Dune and Dark Khaki satchels coming from L&T to make sure, but I think your medium messenger is Dark Dune.



Thanks for your input! If this is dark dune, it is a lovely color! It will transition nicely into fall/winter. The messenger is a good size for summer, I would prefer it in a lighter color.

You're right, I will def compare when I get the other satchels. They arrive on Thurs


----------



## namiboo

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.



It's funny because I feel the same about finding a luggage color in medium.  I did find a patent leather navy one, if you are interested in that. It's on sale too: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-satchel?ID=1399580&CategoryID=26846&zone=PDP_ZONE_A&choiceId=cidA42011-376b35a0-a0f9-40bb-acf3-536be9c86e74@H7@Customers+Also+Shopped$1399580&LinkType=PDPZ1_Pos2&TStamp=1406004124987


Also, I went to a MK store and I was told that the medium size is "no longer made."  I really don't believe that but maybe someone can shed some light on that.  Maybe it is just that they no longer carry the medium size in the MK stores which makes sense from my experiences from going into the stores in NY and in Cali.


----------



## golden_goddess

Thanks guys,  but I don't really like the patent leather version. I emailed their customer service and asked if it was being discontinued, but they didn't give me an answer on that.  They just said that some stores may still carry that style. I contacted my local Dillard's and was told that they have them in stock.  So I'm going to visit them tomorrow and see if I actually like the navy in person.


----------



## keishapie1973

namiboo said:


> It's funny because I feel the same about finding a luggage color in medium.  I did find a patent leather navy one, if you are interested in that. It's on sale too: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-satchel?ID=1399580&CategoryID=26846&zone=PDP_ZONE_A&choiceId=cidA42011-376b35a0-a0f9-40bb-acf3-536be9c86e74@H7@Customers+Also+Shopped$1399580&LinkType=PDPZ1_Pos2&TStamp=1406004124987
> 
> 
> Also, I went to a MK store and I was told that the medium size is "no longer made."  I really don't believe that but maybe someone can shed some light on that.  Maybe it is just that they no longer carry the medium size in the MK stores which makes sense from my experiences from going into the stores in NY and in Cali.



The medium Selma in luggage is on the Bloomingdales site.....


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> The medium Selma in luggage is on the Bloomingdales site.....


I see the medium messenger in luggage on the Bloomingdale's site, but not the medium satchel.

However, the medium satchel in luggage is available at Zappos.

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-tz-satchel-luggage


----------



## 2 stars

namiboo said:


> It's funny because I feel the same about finding a luggage color in medium.  I did find a patent leather navy one, if you are interested in that. It's on sale too: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-satchel?ID=1399580&CategoryID=26846&zone=PDP_ZONE_A&choiceId=cidA42011-376b35a0-a0f9-40bb-acf3-536be9c86e74@H7@Customers+Also+Shopped$1399580&LinkType=PDPZ1_Pos2&TStamp=1406004124987
> 
> 
> Also, I went to a MK store and I was told that the medium size is "no longer made."  I really don't believe that but maybe someone can shed some light on that.  Maybe it is just that they no longer carry the medium size in the MK stores which makes sense from my experiences from going into the stores in NY and in Cali.


I called customer service and they told me the same thing. I don't think it's true because Lord and Taylor has the medium selma in the color apple and aqua which are new colors. They might just not carry this size in their stores.  Another associate had told me a while back that medium size was made for department stores. 

I'm still on the look out for a medium selma in dark dune. If any of you happen to come across 1 can you please let me know. My birthday is in 3 weeks and this would be an amazing birthday present. artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## mich206

2 stars said:


> I called customer service and they told me the same thing. I don't think it's true because Lord and Taylor has the medium selma in the color apple and aqua which are new colors. They might just not carry this size in their stores.  Another associate had told me a while back that medium size was made for department stores.
> 
> I'm still on the look out for a medium selma in dark dune. If any of you happen to come across 1 can you please let me know. My birthday is in 3 weeks and this would be an amazing birthday present. artyhat:artyhat:


Hi Harrods have medium selma in dark dune, they ship internationally I believe


----------



## namiboo

ubo22 said:


> I see the medium messenger in luggage on the Bloomingdale's site, but not the medium satchel.
> 
> However, the medium satchel in luggage is available at Zappos.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-tz-satchel-luggage



Thanks, so far it looks like zappos is the only place. I need to call around and see if some other places have them in store and hopefully on sale. That's why I was holding off on zappos but thanks!


----------



## oluchika

Just picked the selma up in dark olive today. The pictures don't really show the color accurately, but it's a dark army green, great for fall/ winter. For some reason, this has been my favorite color other than dark dune (my all time favorite).

Does anyone know if the dark olive and loden are the same color? I love the dark olive but unfortunately I had to pay full price for it.   My intention was to return the hamilton traveler that I just bought since I payed full price since the bag just came out. The SA at my MK store told me that the dark olive selma on display was the last one they had, so of course I picked it up. I was too scared that they wouldn't get anymore in and I haven't seen it in any other stores yet. Well at least I have 30 days to look around and see if anywhere else is going to carry it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

oluchika said:


> Just picked the selma up in dark olive today. The pictures don't really show the color accurately, but it's a dark army green, great for fall/ winter. For some reason, this has been my favorite color other than dark dune (my all time favorite).
> 
> Does anyone know if the dark olive and loden are the same color? I love the dark olive but unfortunately I had to pay full price for it.   My intention was to return the hamilton traveler that I just bought since I payed full price since the bag just came out. The SA at my MK store told me that the dark olive selma on display was the last one they had, so of course I picked it up. I was too scared that they wouldn't get anymore in and I haven't seen it in any other stores yet. Well at least I have 30 days to look around and see if anywhere else is going to carry it.



Oh my goooodness that is a beauty!!! I love love that color, congrats


----------



## Reesh

Close up shot of my selma studded large NS tote in red saffiano


----------



## acm1134

Reesh said:


> View attachment 2694676
> 
> 
> Close up shot of my selma studded large NS tote in red saffiano




Love the ns selma ! I have this bag in navy and in mandarin (:


----------



## 2 stars

namiboo said:


> It's funny because I feel the same about finding a luggage color in medium.  I did find a patent leather navy one, if you are interested in that. It's on sale too: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-satchel?ID=1399580&CategoryID=26846&zone=PDP_ZONE_A&choiceId=cidA42011-376b35a0-a0f9-40bb-acf3-536be9c86e74@H7@Customers+Also+Shopped$1399580&LinkType=PDPZ1_Pos2&TStamp=1406004124987
> 
> 
> Also, I went to a MK store and I was told that the medium size is "no longer made."  I really don't believe that but maybe someone can shed some light on that.  Maybe it is just that they no longer carry the medium size in the MK stores which makes sense from my experiences from going into the stores in NY and in Cali.


I just saw the medium Luggage selma at the Bloomingdales website.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...randIndex=1#fn=spp=42&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> I just saw the medium Luggage selma at the Bloomingdales website.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...randIndex=1#fn=spp=42&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null




Says unavailable


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Says unavailable


It let me add it to my bag and i did a fake checkout on it. You might want to refresh the page or call customer service. Zappos has it too.


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Says unavailable




This is the one that I posted about. I am also able to add it to my cart.....


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> This is the one that I posted about. I am also able to add it to my cart.....


It's on backorder with expected shipment within 15 business days.  I was also able to add it to my cart in the process of a fake checkout.


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> Just picked the selma up in dark olive today. The pictures don't really show the color accurately, but it's a dark army green, great for fall/ winter. For some reason, this has been my favorite color other than dark dune (my all time favorite).
> 
> Does anyone know if the dark olive and loden are the same color? I love the dark olive but unfortunately I had to pay full price for it.   My intention was to return the hamilton traveler that I just bought since I payed full price since the bag just came out. The SA at my MK store told me that the dark olive selma on display was the last one they had, so of course I picked it up. I was too scared that they wouldn't get anymore in and I haven't seen it in any other stores yet. Well at least I have 30 days to look around and see if anywhere else is going to carry it.


Thanks for your pictures.  They are really helpful to see this Dark Olive color more clearly.  It must be very close in color to Loden.  Loden was army green, just maybe a bit lighter.  If this is a new color, then it should be coming out more widely in the next couple months.


----------



## isenggirl

ubo22 said:


> It's on backorder with expected shipment within 15 business days.  I was also able to add it to my cart in the process of a fake checkout.



Only luggage color? I just tried too, shipment is expected within 3 biz days..


----------



## ubo22

isenggirl said:


> Only luggage color? I just tried too, shipment is expected within 3 biz days..


These websites are so funny...the medium luggage shows backorder when I get to the shipping and payment screen of checkout (past the brown bag screen).


----------



## keishapie1973

And the good thing about Bloomingdales is that they normally overstate back order times. It would probably be in your hands sooner than expected.....


----------



## golden_goddess

Ok, so today I went to Dillard's to get my medium Selma satchel and when I got there I found out that they don't carry it.  Even though I called and was told that they carry it. So I was of course really pissed.

I did however get it to see the large (which wasn't all that large) in navy, and I actually liked the black one better so I just ordered the black one from nordstrom.com.


----------



## oluchika

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for your pictures.  They are really helpful to see this Dark Olive color more clearly.  It must be very close in color to Loden.  Loden was army green, just maybe a bit lighter.  If this is a new color, then it should be coming out more widely in the next couple months.



Thanks for that info. This is what I'm hoping because I really didn't want to have to pay full price for it. I've bought so much stuff recently between different sales that for some reason this bag is the only one I feel bad about purchasing yet its my favorite :\


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> Thanks for that info. This is what I'm hoping because I really didn't want to have to pay full price for it. I've bought so much stuff recently between different sales that for some reason this bag is the only one I feel bad about purchasing yet its my favorite :\


Your're in luck!  I just received this MK email ad showing the new fall colors and your dark olive Selma is featured.  That means it's coming out more widely soon.  You should look for sales around Labor Day.


----------



## Reesh

acm1134 said:


> Love the ns selma ! I have this bag in navy and in mandarin (:




The mandarin color is soo pretty..!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

golden_goddess said:


> Ok, so today I went to Dillard's to get my medium Selma satchel and when I got there I found out that they don't carry it.  Even though I called and was told that they carry it. So I was of course really pissed.
> 
> I did however get it to see the large (which wasn't all that large) in navy, and I actually liked the black one better so I just ordered the black one from nordstrom.com.



That is such a bummer! I agree with you about the large not being very big at all. I'm only 5'3" and the bag is not overwhelming. I want a large eventually!


----------



## golden_goddess

Pinkalicious said:


> That is such a bummer! I agree with you about the large not being very big at all. I'm only 5'3" and the bag is not overwhelming. I want a large eventually!



It really is, and Nordstrom is listing 8/22 as the expected ship date.


----------



## namiboo

ubo22 said:


> Your're in luck!  I just received this MK email ad showing the new fall colors and your dark olive Selma is featured.  That means it's coming out more widely soon.  You should look for sales around Labor Day.



do you think that luggage will become more widely commonly found and also become on sale? Debating if I should shoot the gun now or wait.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## oluchika

ubo22 said:


> Your're in luck!  I just received this MK email ad showing the new fall colors and your dark olive Selma is featured.  That means it's coming out more widely soon.  You should look for sales around Labor Day.



Just saw a glimpse of this in my inbox but didn't have a chance to click the ad yet. This makes me really hopeful  I'm going to hold onto it for the full 30 days and keep an eye out in the mean time!


----------



## ubo22

namiboo said:


> do you think that luggage will become more widely commonly found and also become on sale? Debating if I should shoot the gun now or wait.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


Luggage is pretty much always available, just not in medium.  If you're looking for a large, no problem.  If you're looking for a medium, I would suggest purchasing it when you find it, holding on to it like oluchika, and then keeping an eye out for a sale on it.  You might get lucky.  If not, at least you have it because, honestly, it will be very difficult to snag a medium during a sale.


----------



## 2 stars

namiboo said:


> do you think that luggage will become more widely commonly found and also become on sale? Debating if I should shoot the gun now or wait.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


If I were you I would purchase it now and hold on to it. If you find a sale you can always return it, this way you at least have it.

I've been obsessing over the medium dark dune and now I can't find it anywhere.  I've called every Michael Kors near me. I called Lord and Taylor which had it online last week on thursday but apparently they have sold out even in stores. I called my local Lord and Taylor but they don't have it. I found 1 on poshmark but the girl is asking $350 for it which is more than what it's worth. Crazy how people go overboard when they try to sell something.


----------



## isenggirl

Haha nordstorm also has medium black coming in 22aug. You may want to pre-order if you are desperate to own one. ) i think sales wont come anytime soon.. probably labour day or black friday? Few more months to go..


----------



## Sonia CC

My large Selma in navy blue!love it so much, easy to match clothes,and so roomy


----------



## Sonia CC

Wish I can getting more and more MK bags


----------



## bellevie0891

Sonia CC said:


> My large Selma in navy blue!love it so much, easy to match clothes,and so roomy




Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

Sonia CC said:


> My large Selma in navy blue!love it so much, easy to match clothes,and so roomy


Love it!  Very versatile color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sorry these pics are so large! Also sorry for the ugly carpet and dog food in the background haha I'm at the inlaws' house and I needed to take pics right away!

So I thought I would fall in love w/ dark khaki, but it's just not love for me. I prefer dark dune over dark khaki for sure. The medium size is perfect for me though, as it's not too small and not too big so I think I will keep the dark dune in medium. I have to say though, the dark khaki is a super classy color and it matches my skintone, but I just think dark dune will match with more things in my wardrobe.

I'm also throwing in my new Kate Spade Maise in these pics because I'm debating on whether I should keep it -- it's an adorable color and I got it on sale, but not sure if it is too similar to the selma since it is also cross-body and saffiano leather. The color and shape are definitely different though! What do ya'll think?










2 stars I'm sorry for posting this as I know you've been wanting a medium dark dune !


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Sorry these pics are so large! Also sorry for the ugly carpet and dog food in the background haha I'm at the inlaws' house and I needed to take pics right away!
> 
> So I thought I would fall in love w/ dark khaki, but it's just not love for me. I prefer dark dune over dark khaki for sure. The medium size is perfect for me though, as it's not too small and not too big so I think I will keep the dark dune in medium. I have to say though, the dark khaki is a super classy color and it matches my skintone, but I just think dark dune will match with more things in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm also throwing in my new Kate Spade Maise in these pics because I'm debating on whether I should keep it -- it's an adorable color and I got it on sale, but not sure if it is too similar to the selma since it is also cross-body and saffiano leather. The color and shape are definitely different though! What do ya'll think?
> 
> View attachment 2696527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696528
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696529
> 
> 
> 2 stars I'm sorry for posting this as I know you've been wanting a medium dark dune !




Dark Dune is so pretty! I'd keep that and the Kate bag. I don't know anything about her bags but that one sure is cute.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Sorry these pics are so large! Also sorry for the ugly carpet and dog food in the background haha I'm at the inlaws' house and I needed to take pics right away!
> 
> So I thought I would fall in love w/ dark khaki, but it's just not love for me. I prefer dark dune over dark khaki for sure. The medium size is perfect for me though, as it's not too small and not too big so I think I will keep the dark dune in medium. I have to say though, the dark khaki is a super classy color and it matches my skintone, but I just think dark dune will match with more things in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm also throwing in my new Kate Spade Maise in these pics because I'm debating on whether I should keep it -- it's an adorable color and I got it on sale, but not sure if it is too similar to the selma since it is also cross-body and saffiano leather. The color and shape are definitely different though! What do ya'll think?
> 
> View attachment 2696527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696528
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696529
> 
> 
> 2 stars I'm sorry for posting this as I know you've been wanting a medium dark dune !


Good choice keeping the medium dark dune Selma.  Dark khaki is a nice color, too, but I also prefer dark dune.  Was your medium messenger dark dune like we thought?  Also, definitely keep the Kate Spade handbag.  It's very cute and looks totally different than the Selma!


----------



## isenggirl

Is left dark dune and right side dark khaki? If yes, dark khaki seems similar to luggage..


----------



## ubo22

Dark khaki is much lighter than luggage.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Good choice keeping the medium dark dune Selma.  Dark khaki is a nice color, too, but I also prefer dark dune.  Was your medium messenger dark dune like we thought?  Also, definitely keep the Kate Spade handbag.  It's very cute and looks totally different than the Selma!



Yup the messenger is dark dune as well! It's funny how I love the way it looks on the satchel but not on the messenger. For the messenger I would prefer a fun color like an electric blue or pink.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Yup the messenger is dark dune as well! It's funny how I love the way it looks on the satchel but not on the messenger. For the messenger I would prefer a fun color like an electric blue or pink.


I agree.  I think the medium messenger would look great in a bright color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

isenggirl said:


> Is left dark dune and right side dark khaki? If yes, dark khaki seems similar to luggage..



Yup left is dark dune and right is dark khaki. I haven't seen luggage in person but on my screen it looks more rich and darker than dark khaki. Dark khaki doesn't have any orange tones in it.


----------



## Sonia CC

Thanks Tonyaann, Selma is only I love among MK line.i wish I can get more different color , different size of Selma


----------



## Sonia CC

ubo22 said:


> Love it!  Very versatile color.



I love it too!i still remember when I purchased my Selma, it sold out everywhere:0...


----------



## Mai_Don

2 stars said:


> If I were you I would purchase it now and hold on to it. If you find a sale you can always return it, this way you at least have it.
> 
> I've been obsessing over the medium dark dune and now I can't find it anywhere.  I've called every Michael Kors near me. I called Lord and Taylor which had it online last week on thursday but apparently they have sold out even in stores. I called my local Lord and Taylor but they don't have it. I found 1 on poshmark but the girl is asking $350 for it which is more than what it's worth. Crazy how people go overboard when they try to sell something.







I'm happy i got mine in Nordies.  Love the medium. Good for traveling and shopping or for everyday use.


----------



## Mai_Don

Here is mine in raspberry large. Got it last week in Bloomies. Love the color.


----------



## Linz379

Sonia CC said:


> My large Selma in navy blue!love it so much, easy to match clothes,and so roomy


Love this bag! The navy selma is my favourite MK bag!


----------



## ubo22

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2697113
> 
> Here is mine in raspberry large. Got it last week in Bloomies. Love the color.


Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sonia CC said:


> My large Selma in navy blue!love it so much, easy to match clothes,and so roomy


Very pretty! This bag looks so classic in navy.


----------



## Mai_Don

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you. &#128515;


----------



## Sonia CC

Linz379 said:


> Love this bag! The navy selma is my favourite MK bag!



Thanks! I love it so much!selma hold so well compare to my Miu Miu,and the saffiano leather is anti-scratch and durable, one year I been using,my favorite bag ever thinking get myself a Selma messenger , definitely in Navy Blue


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2697113
> 
> Here is mine in raspberry large. Got it last week in Bloomies. Love the color.



I looove this color!!! Is it hard to match w/ outfits?


----------



## Mai_Don

Pinkalicious said:


> I looove this color!!! Is it hard to match w/ outfits?




For me, i usually wear muted colors. Or white or black. For this summer i wear usually white tops or dresses. Or jeans or shorts. I keep my jewelries minimal and let this bag stands out. Here is my ootd with the bag.


----------



## Sonia CC

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty! This bag looks so classic in navy.



Yes, navy blue perfect match with gold hardwarelove it to max


----------



## anhpham1907

Sonia CC said:


> Yes, navy blue perfect match with gold hardwarelove it to max




Love this bag . Where did you get it from?


----------



## Jazziffizzle

For people looking for the medium navy selma I saw one today at macys in baytown tx 77521. Maybe if calling they can ship from the store? Not sure. 

Is next to the large selma.


----------



## Sonia CC

anhpham1907 said:


> Love this bag . Where did you get it from?



Hi anhpham, I get it in Haiwaii last year October because all New York MK store sold out the color I wan, after one year using, the bag is still look new


----------



## vhelya

Does anyone have the pic of this selma in real life?

I'm so tempted to buy


----------



## KjDancer

Mai_Don said:


> For me, i usually wear muted colors. Or white or black. For this summer i wear usually white tops or dresses. Or jeans or shorts. I keep my jewelries minimal and let this bag stands out. Here is my ootd with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697884


Looks amazing with monochrome!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mai_Don said:


> For me, i usually wear muted colors. Or white or black. For this summer i wear usually white tops or dresses. Or jeans or shorts. I keep my jewelries minimal and let this bag stands out. Here is my ootd with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697884



I love your OOTD! That color is gorgeous, I want one badly. I have a lot of neutral-colored bags.


----------



## missaudrie

Here is Ms. Apple Green &#127823; ...she's a beauty -a great pop of color with neutrals!


----------



## Mai_Don

Pinkalicious said:


> I love your OOTD! That color is gorgeous, I want one badly. I have a lot of neutral-colored bags.




Me too i have lots of neutrals. So this bag makes me smile everytime i use it. Makes me feel like special. Lol


----------



## KjDancer

Has anyone got any mod shots of the Aqua Selma???


----------



## KjDancer

Wow...she's a stunner!!!


----------



## Mai_Don

KjDancer said:


> Has anyone got any mod shots of the Aqua Selma???




I have the aqua but the mini one.


----------



## Mai_Don

this is with a flash. The color is really nice. I dont know cos the camera just doenst do justice either with flash or not.


----------



## vhelya

missaudrie said:


> Here is Ms. Apple Green &#127823; ...she's a beauty -a great pop of color with neutrals!




Wwwwooooowwww the color is much nicer than the picture..

Lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## missaudrie

Mai_Don said:


> I have the aqua but the mini one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698161



Love this color! Was originally planning on ordering the medium aqua selma but went with apple green instead.


----------



## Mai_Don

missaudrie said:


> Love this color! Was originally planning on ordering the medium aqua selma but went with apple green instead.




There is medium? Where? Omg! I would love to have this in medium!


----------



## missaudrie

Mai_Don said:


> There is medium? Where? Omg! I would love to have this in medium!



lordandtaylor.com ...I think it might be sold out now


----------



## Mai_Don

missaudrie said:


> lordandtaylor.com ...I think it might be sold out now




Oh no. &#128532; i'll check on it.


----------



## missaudrie

Mai_Don said:


> Oh no. &#128532; i'll check on it.



Actually... I still see it!


----------



## KjDancer

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2698163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with a flash. The color is really nice. I dont know cos the camera just doenst do justice either with flash or not.


Thanks for the shots....Is such a lovely colour!! Love the mini too...is so cute. Just not sure if I'd cope with not being able to carry a lot of stuff. Is it an easy colour to match with clothes??


----------



## Mai_Don

KjDancer said:


> Thanks for the shots....Is such a lovely colour!! Love the mini too...is so cute. Just not sure if I'd cope with not being able to carry a lot of stuff. Is it an easy colour to match with clothes??




I actually not liking the size of this cos  it cant fit most of my necessities. But the color is nice. I would love the medium. I can wear any color with this cos it's summer anyways. So not really worried about colors.


----------



## bellevie0891

Mai_Don said:


> I have the aqua but the mini one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698161




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Mai_Don said:


> I actually not liking the size of this cos  it cant fit most of my necessities. But the color is nice. I would love the medium. I can wear any color with this cos it's summer anyways. So not really worried about colors.




If you decide to sell it please let me know


----------



## bellevie0891

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2697113
> 
> Here is mine in raspberry large. Got it last week in Bloomies. Love the color.




So pretty!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Mai_Don said:


> For me, i usually wear muted colors. Or white or black. For this summer i wear usually white tops or dresses. Or jeans or shorts. I keep my jewelries minimal and let this bag stands out. Here is my ootd with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697884




Love this!


----------



## ubo22

Mai_Don said:


> For me, i usually wear muted colors. Or white or black. For this summer i wear usually white tops or dresses. Or jeans or shorts. I keep my jewelries minimal and let this bag stands out. Here is my ootd with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697884


Wow, that raspberry Selma looks great with white and black!


----------



## ubo22

missaudrie said:


> Here is Ms. Apple Green &#127823; ...she's a beauty -a great pop of color with neutrals!


I'm really loving the apple green.  Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## ubo22

isenggirl said:


> Does anyone know bloomy return policy? Can they accept 3 months?


Check their website.  I think their return policy is pretty generous as long as you haven't used the item and still have all tags attached.


----------



## Mai_Don

tonyaann said:


> If you decide to sell it please let me know




I gave it to my sister. I bought it on Nords site. Maybe it still in there.


----------



## Mai_Don

ubo22 said:


> Wow, that raspberry Selma looks great with white and black!



Yes it does. Also with gray or any muted clothes that you want a pop of color you can match the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Mai_Don said:


> Oh no. &#55357;&#56852; i'll check on it.





missaudrie said:


> Actually... I still see it!



Both the medium messenger and medium satchel are still available in aqua.


----------



## BeachBagGal

missaudrie said:


> Here is Ms. Apple Green &#127823; ...she's a beauty -a great pop of color with neutrals!


Love her! Pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mai_Don said:


> I have the aqua but the mini one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698161


Love, love, love!


----------



## Linz379

Mai_Don said:


> View attachment 2698163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with a flash. The color is really nice. I dont know cos the camera just doenst do justice either with flash or not.


Wow! This is lovely. Haven't seen this colour before. I love, love, love it!


----------



## Mai_Don

BeachBagGal said:


> Love, love, love!




Thank you. &#128521;


----------



## Mai_Don

Linz379 said:


> Wow! This is lovely. Haven't seen this colour before. I love, love, love it!




I know right. &#128521; the aqua is nice in person really. Reminds me of beach, sun and sand. Lol


----------



## bellevie0891

"Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag... 

What are your guesses? 

Raspberry or Fuschia?


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> "Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag...
> 
> What are your guesses?
> 
> Raspberry or Fuschia?


I have no idea.  Apparently, raspberry and fuschia are so close in color as to be almost indistinguishable.  Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


> "Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag...
> 
> What are your guesses?
> 
> Raspberry or Fuschia?




My guess is fuchsia since my raspberry seems more pink. It looks like yours has the purple undertone that fuchsia had. Regardless, still such a gorgeous bag !


----------



## vhelya

tonyaann said:


> "Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag...
> 
> What are your guesses?
> 
> Raspberry or Fuschia?




Raspberry??
Because it's been so long I had never seen any fuschia sold in retails 

But fuschia and raspberry are indeed very similar 
Anyway whatever color, it's gorgeous and lovely


----------



## KjDancer

tonyaann said:


> "Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag...
> 
> What are your guesses?
> 
> Raspberry or Fuschia?


Stunning colour. After spending ages debating between luggage and navy (thinking navy at the minute!) for my first purchase, I am now thinking I need a colour selma too  Loving the pink, mandarin, summer blue and aqua. There are too many gorgeous colours!!!


----------



## ubo22

KjDancer said:


> Stunning colour. After spending ages debating between luggage and navy (thinking navy at the minute!) for my first purchase, I am now thinking I need a colour selma too  Loving the pink, mandarin, summer blue and aqua. There are too many gorgeous colours!!!


If you can swing it, get a neutral (luggage or navy) and a colorful (pink, mandarin, summer blue, or aqua) Selma.  That way, you'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## KjDancer

ubo22 said:


> If you can swing it, get a neutral (luggage or navy) and a colorful (pink, mandarin, summer blue, or aqua) Selma.  That way, you'll have the best of both worlds.


That's the dream!!  Just gotta save my pennies up, live in the Uk and haven't seen any sales on MK Selma's here. I think once I get my first one I won't be able to stop!!


----------



## Kalos

KjDancer said:


> That's the dream!!  Just gotta save my pennies up, live in the Uk and haven't seen any sales on MK Selma's here. I think once I get my first one I won't be able to stop!!




There were some on the secretsales yesterday. They had patent navy, aqua, summer blue with white and some other colours. I think they were between £199-£285, the pricier ones were the snakeskin ones.


----------



## KjDancer

Kalos said:


> There were some on the secretsales yesterday. They had patent navy, aqua, summer blue with white and some other colours. I think they were between £199-£285, the pricier ones were the snakeskin ones.


Aahhh thanks. Just looked and they've sold out of the ones I would like  Guess you have to be quick with these things. They had loads on offer, so will certainly check there again...thanks!!


----------



## sunblock

KjDancer said:


> That's the dream!!  Just gotta save my pennies up, live in the Uk and haven't seen any sales on MK Selma's here. I think once I get my first one I won't be able to stop!!



Im in the uk as well and have bought a couple of selmas in the sale...check out secretsales.com they have a sale on still midnight tonight on michael kors


----------



## sunblock

woops just saw the above post


----------



## sunblock

This is a uk store has some selmas on sale

http://www.sisteronline.co.uk/michael-kors-m13#c5


----------



## baglady36

Hello,

I'm usually lurking about another forum here, but have been seduced by MK bags!!  

Has anyone from the UK been to the outlet in Cheshire Oaks?  I'm assuming it is still there?  Please say yes lol!!


----------



## sunblock

baglady36 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm usually lurking about another forum here, but have been seduced by MK bags!!
> 
> Has anyone from the UK been to the outlet in Cheshire Oaks?  I'm assuming it is still there?  Please say yes lol!!



It is still there, there is also one in bicester as well


----------



## baglady36

Thanks for that, Cheshire Oaks is my nearest so I think a trip is in order!


----------



## KjDancer

Thanks!! Will keep checking both sites for sales on the bags I am lusting after  Hopefully soon I will be a part of the Selma Club xx


----------



## babyyorkie

tonyaann said:


> "Pink" Large Selma. It was a return with no original tags. Gold hardware, old style dust bag...
> 
> What are your guesses?
> 
> Raspberry or Fuschia?


No matter which color is it...the bag is gorgeous


----------



## 2 stars

Macy's is having their annual shop for a cause event on August 23rd. For those of you that don't know what that means, you donate $5 which then goes to the March of Dimes and Macy's gives you a voucher for 25% off which is good on August 23rd. The voucher is good even on Michael Kors handbags. Macy's will start offering these vouchers at their stores on August 13. Great way to get a new handbag for fall


----------



## 2 stars

isenggirl said:


> Doesnt seems available for online purchase?


I believe it's only in store.


----------



## golden_goddess

Zappos has added a medium Selma in orange.  I figured someone might be interested.


----------



## Bootlover07

2 stars said:


> Macy's is having their annual shop for a cause event on August 23rd. For those of you that don't know what that means, you donate $5 which then goes to the March of Dimes and Macy's gives you a voucher for 25% off which is good on August 23rd. The voucher is good even on Michael Kors handbags. Macy's will start offering these vouchers at their stores on August 13. Great way to get a new handbag for fall



Thank you so much for this info!! I was going to try to hold out for the November F&F to get my pearl grey selma but I might have to jump on this


----------



## acm1134

Hunted this bag down on eBay ! Got her pre loved for only $166 ! &#128525;


----------



## 2 stars

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you so much for this info!! I was going to try to hold out for the November F&F to get my pearl grey selma but I might have to jump on this


Your welcome! I love getting things on sale and thought someone else would love to save some money.


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> Hunted this bag down on eBay ! Got her pre loved for only $166 ! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2704088




Is that navy with gold hardware??
So good deal, I always love the grommet design &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## acm1134

vhelya said:


> Is that navy with gold hardware??
> So good deal, I always love the grommet design &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Yes navy with gold hardware ! I am so so so in love (:


----------



## acm1134

Would you ladies think $250 is a good deal for the sapphire/black colorblock selma ?


----------



## Uthra11

acm1134 said:


> Hunted this bag down on eBay ! Got her pre loved for only $166 ! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2704088




Beautiful find!!!!


----------



## acm1134

isenggirl said:


> Brand new or pre-loved?


pre loved but in new condition still


----------



## Bootlover07

Macys has the large apple selma and a really pretty orange showing online!


----------



## ubo22

isenggirl said:


> i think usd250 is still costly for pre-loved bag?


+1


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> +1


I'd say it depends on the bag, quality/condition, and accessibility (i.e., is it no longer available in the market place)...

Those factors can sometimes determine the price (supply/demand(


----------



## acm1134

Thanks ladies. I didn't jump on it because my mk store still has a couple so I'm thinking $250 isn't such a great deal for a used bag


----------



## 2 stars

acm1134 said:


> Thanks ladies. I didn't jump on it because my mk store still has a couple so I'm thinking $250 isn't such a great deal for a used bag


If you wait until the Macy's shop for a cause event on the 23rd, you can get a brand new one for $267


----------



## MKFan23

luminescence said:


> And what I usually stuff in my bag! It's smaller than what I am used to but I love it!!! It looks amazing )
> 
> A book, a notebook, a dslr, girly emergency kit, bottle of water, wallet, keys, and my phone (but I'm using it to take pics)!


Congrats on the handbag! Quick question, I'm curious. I'm going to Macy's to pick up a MK bag, but do they have to sell you the one on display? Or, if there's more available in the back that's wrapped up, will they sell me that? Has anyone shopped at Macy's in store for a handbag. Thank you! And, happy bag hunting!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKFan23 said:


> Congrats on the handbag! Quick question, I'm curious. I'm going to Macy's to pick up a MK bag, but do they have to sell you the one on display? Or, if there's more available in the back that's wrapped up, will they sell me that? Has anyone shopped at Macy's in store for a handbag. Thank you! And, happy bag hunting!




They normally get a new one from the back unless that's the last one...... &#128515;


----------



## geeitsangela

Do they not make the selma in the fuchsia/raspberry color anymore?


----------



## Minkette

geeitsangela said:


> Do they not make the selma in the fuchsia/raspberry color anymore?


Those colors are from previous season(s)...

There is a new pink color coming to the market... deep pink, I think.

The MK website has a few bags in that color.


----------



## tgerlicious

Just got on the Selma train and purchased my first 10 babies this week. Here they are!


----------



## coivcte

tgerlicious said:


> Just got on the Selma train and purchased my first 10 babies this week. Here they are!



Wow nice! 10 in one week? Nice...


----------



## acm1134

tgerlicious said:


> Just got on the Selma train and purchased my first 10 babies this week. Here they are!




Where did you find the ns stud selma ?


----------



## bellevie0891

tgerlicious said:


> Just got on the Selma train and purchased my first 10 babies this week. Here they are!



WOW! Awesome line up of Selmas!


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> wow nice! 10 in one week? Nice...


+1


----------



## BeachBagGal

tgerlicious said:


> Just got on the Selma train and purchased my first 10 babies this week. Here they are!


Oh WOW! Love! What a fun week!!!


----------



## paula3boys

I can't wait to join when my dark khaki medium gets here! She will be my first Selma. I ordered large long ago but it was too big so I returned. This medium is also my first bag of any brand that I paid full price for. Gasp! Medium always sells out so I didn't want to chance waiting for a sale


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> I can't wait to join when my dark khaki medium gets here! She will be my first Selma. I ordered large long ago but it was too big so I returned. This medium is also my first bag of any brand that I paid full price for. Gasp! Medium always sells out so I didn't want to chance waiting for a sale



Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## miss_ticer

meandanitoo said:


> I was in Nordstrom on Friday and fell in love with the green...but then went to Lord and Taylor's online store and saw the tan and am having a serious debate about which color to get..The yellow and the pink are calling my name too....Decisions, Decisions....


I would go with the tan..much more timeless and wearable  The green would be a great second addition but the tan looks more sophisticated.


----------



## miss_ticer

Sweetpea19 said:


> $358 is large size


$358 is called large but is technically the medium as there is a larger size that is larger in height. MK has a very strange method of naming apparently..


----------



## paula3boys

miss_ticer said:


> $358 is called large but is technically the medium as there is a larger size that is larger in height. MK has a very strange method of naming apparently..




$298 is medium and $358 is large. Smaller than those are mini or messenger


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> $298 is medium and $358 is large. Smaller than those are mini or messenger



I think there is a bigger one from the large $358. Couldnt find it in MK website though..


----------



## ley2

Anyone has patent leather selma? I realise Macys sells cheaper for this one. Always on sales. Seems not as popular..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I think there is a bigger one from the large $358. Couldnt find it in MK website though..


I think you're referring to the North/South Selma Tote that is no longer available.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> I think you're referring to the North/South Selma Tote that is no longer available.



Really not available? Haha but i m good with large size. Think tote would be too bulky for me.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Really not available? Haha but i m good with large size. Think tote would be too bulky for me.


I think they stopped making the North/South Selma Tote some time ago, but you can still find some on eBay.  I never was really interested in it because I heard it was very clunky and bulky to carry.  I also love large size bags, but the N/S Selma Tote was even too big for my taste.


----------



## bsonnenberg

Nordstrom just put the Pearl Grey large Selma (back??) in stock. I didn't see it before today, but it says it's back ordered until September.


----------



## namiboo

Ideeli has a large Selma satchel in luggage for $289.99 (about 19% off)

I think you will have to sign in before being able to go to the page.
http://www.ideeli.com/products/2363342?color_id=3427158&discovered=categories

I don't know how long it will be up there--they also have a few other MK bags.

[Edit]
If you want black, it can be found for the same price at Bluefly.com http://www.bluefly.com/michael-mich...andle-convertible-tote/p/334538201/detail.fly

or Navy for $285 also on Bluefly.com http://www.bluefly.com/michael-mich...andle-convertible-tote/p/338742201/detail.fly


----------



## tgerlicious

coivcte said:


> Wow nice! 10 in one week? Nice...


thank you. i know right? i promised myself i'll stop after i got all the colors i wanted. now waiting for my palm green, pomegranate, and sapphire. after that, i'll be good and try not to buy for a looooong time. lol


----------



## tgerlicious

acm1134 said:


> Where did you find the ns stud selma ?


my sister knows this gal in hawaii who has a shop and she's still selling selmas. I'm her new fave customer lol.


----------



## 2 stars

After a long time of looking and calling Michael Kors stores all over the country I found the medium dark dune I had been wanting so bad. It was shipped to me from Arizona, I received the package thursday but the bag has dents and the leather seems very flimsy. I already own a navy one and it's very sturdy. Is anyone else's selma like this? Could it be because of the weather in Arizona? After paying full price and shipping i'm not happy at all. I called the store and they offered to send me a return label so I can ship it back and they will ship me out another 1 that is located in Scottsdale. I'm so nervous and anxious. I hope the new one isn't dented. Also the tag was not attached to the bag and the stuffing was not like my navy one. Do you guys think this was a return?


----------



## Bootlover07

bsonnenberg said:


> Nordstrom just put the Pearl Grey large Selma (back??) in stock. I didn't see it before today, but it says it's back ordered until September.



Yes, they had sold out and just got it back. You can get on the waiting list when stuff sells out and they send you an email when it's available again; that's how I saw it when it came back. I want to get it from Nordstrom because I love them but I want to get it on sale so I'll probably wait lol!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> After a long time of looking and calling Michael Kors stores all over the country I found the medium dark dune I had been wanting so bad. It was shipped to me from Arizona, I received the package thursday but the bag has dents and the leather seems very flimsy. I already own a navy one and it's very sturdy. Is anyone else's selma like this? Could it be because of the weather in Arizona? After paying full price and shipping i'm not happy at all. I called the store and they offered to send me a return label so I can ship it back and they will ship me out another 1 that is located in Scottsdale. I'm so nervous and anxious. I hope the new one isn't dented. Also the tag was not attached to the bag and the stuffing was not like my navy one. Do you guys think this was a return?



Sorry to hear that. That's terrible. I know my medium dark dune from Lord & Taylor also came from a store (since it shipped separately from my dark khaki) and it wasn't packaged as nicely as the dark khaki. The hardware wasn't covered but it at least did not have any dents on it. I think it could be a return or possibly just sitting out in the store for customers to try it on, touch it, model it, etc. 

I would definitely have them ship the one from Scottsdale, that one might be better. You can always return it if not. For paying full price I would not expect that sort of quality!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's terrible. I know my medium dark dune from Lord & Taylor also came from a store (since it shipped separately from my dark khaki) and it wasn't packaged as nicely as the dark khaki. The hardware wasn't covered but it at least did not have any dents on it. I think it could be a return or possibly just sitting out in the store for customers to try it on, touch it, model it, etc.
> 
> I would definitely have them ship the one from Scottsdale, that one might be better. You can always return it if not. For paying full price I would not expect that sort of quality!


The leather seemed very soft not like my navy selma. It had a big dent on the front and another on the back. It was stuffed with minimal paper, I tried stuffing it more to see if the dents would go away but they haven't. Also the S was really crooked on the logo. 

The color is just amazing. Can't wait until my other one arrives but it probably won't be til the end of next week


----------



## 2 stars

golden_goddess said:


> Does anyone know of any place online that sells the medium Selma in navy? I seem to come across every color but that one.


Macy's has the medium navy back in stock. I just saw it online today


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Macy's has the medium navy back in stock. I just saw it online today




Dark khaki was for a couple minutes too then before my eyes it sold out lol


----------



## Ssara

10 days and i'm getting my large Selma in black, so excited, my first MK ever, but not the last!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Dark khaki was for a couple minutes too then before my eyes it sold out lol


That happened to me with dark dune on the Lord and Taylor website like 3 wks ago when it was available 

I wonder when Macy's is going to have the medium selmas in the store. So far no medium selmas at my local Macy's.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ssara said:


> 10 days and i'm getting my large Selma in black, so excited, my first MK ever, but not the last!



Congrats!! It's an addiction


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Macy's has the medium navy back in stock. I just saw it online today



Ahhhh sooo tempting!! Navy is perfect for fall which is right around the corner....I think my next MK will be a sutton though 

Please keep us posted w/ the dark dune saga - I hope the next one comes to you in perfect form! Mine is definitely not soft leather..I have a Kate Spade in saffiano leather and it's more pliable than my MK.

Does MK saffiano leather get more pliable over time??


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!! It's an addiction




It sure is! Started this summer with no MK bags, and now I have four bags so far...


----------



## paula3boys

What would you choose between dark khaki or navy in medium Selma? I can't keep both.

I do have two blue family bags already so if I got Navy I'd sell either sapphire or summer blue jet set (probably sapphire since it's closer to navy than sb). 

I take it that the consensus is dark dune over dark khaki but so far I can't find dune. What about dune or navy though? Lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> What would you choose between dark khaki or navy in medium Selma? I can't keep both.
> 
> I do have two blue family bags already so if I got Navy I'd sell either sapphire or summer blue jet set (probably sapphire since it's closer to navy than sb).
> 
> I take it that the consensus is dark dune over dark khaki but so far I can't find dune. What about dune or navy though? Lol


Okay, so it's between dark dune, dark khaki, or navy medium Selma.

Which do you like better of your jet sets, sapphire or summer blue? 

If you're keeping both jet sets, then I'd go with a medium dark dune Selma.  However, I know how impossible that will be to find.  So second choice would be medium dark khaki Selma.  Adding navy would bring you to 3 blue bags, which doesn't make sense.

However, if you plan to get rid of one of your jet sets, then you might consider the medium navy Selma, as I think it will be the easiest to find.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Okay, so it's between dark dune, dark khaki, or navy medium Selma.
> 
> Which do you like better of your jet sets, sapphire or summer blue?
> 
> If you're keeping both jet sets, then I'd go with a medium dark dune Selma.  However, I know how impossible that will be to find.  So second choice would be medium dark khaki Selma.  Adding navy would bring you to 3 blue bags, which doesn't make sense.
> 
> However, if you plan to get rid of one of your jet sets, then you might consider the medium navy Selma, as I think it will be the easiest to find.



I want to keep summer blue jet set. Then decide between sapphire jet set or navy Selma?

If I keep sapphire jet set and don't get navy Selma, I'd keep dark khaki Selma (since I can't find dark dune Selma).

If I sell sapphire jet set, I'd get navy Selma. If I keep navy Selma, I may or may not keep dark khaki. lol. 

So would you keep sapphire jet set over navy Selma?
Would you keep navy Selma over dark khaki Selma?

I ordered both- dark khaki and navy medium Selma


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I want to keep summer blue jet set. Then decide between sapphire jet set or navy Selma?
> 
> If I keep sapphire jet set and don't get navy Selma, I'd keep dark khaki Selma (since I can't find dark dune Selma).
> 
> If I sell sapphire jet set, I'd get navy Selma. If I keep navy Selma, I may or may not keep dark khaki. lol.
> 
> So would you keep sapphire jet set over navy Selma?
> Would you keep navy Selma over dark khaki Selma?
> 
> I ordered both- dark khaki and navy medium Selma


I think sapphire is a gorgeous color and prefer it over navy, but you may feel differently.  Do you like the jet set style over the Selma style?  If so, I would keep the sapphire jet set and the dark khaki Selma.  

If you think you might like the Selma better than the jet set style, you may consider keeping both the navy and dark khaki Selma's.  

I can't decide between navy and dark khaki because they are both neutral colors that work well with many outfits.  It all depends on your preference and what other colors you have in your wardrobe.  However, navy may be a bit more versatile than dark khaki, in my opinion.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I think sapphire is a gorgeous color and prefer it over navy, but you may feel differently.  Do you like the jet set style over the Selma style?  If so, I would keep the sapphire jet set and the dark khaki Selma.
> 
> If you think you might like the Selma better than the jet set style, you may consider keeping both the navy and dark khaki Selma's.
> 
> I can't decide between navy and dark khaki because they are both neutral colors that work well with many outfits.  It all depends on your preference and what other colors you have in your wardrobe.  However, navy may be a bit more versatile than dark khaki, in my opinion.



I don't own any Selmas yet. The large felt too big for me when I ordered it so I returned it. I am hoping that medium will be perfect. I do really like my jet sets and actually am forcing myself to not get any other colors in that style for now. lol. I'd like to avoid having more than two in a style.

I have a lot of navy blue in my wardrobe. I don't have much khaki color, but figured it would go with any color. Do you not think so? Do you think navy goes with more than khaki?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I don't own any Selmas yet. The large felt too big for me when I ordered it so I returned it. I am hoping that medium will be perfect. I do really like my jet sets and actually am forcing myself to not get any other colors in that style for now. lol. I'd like to avoid having more than two in a style.
> 
> I have a lot of navy blue in my wardrobe. I don't have much khaki color, but figured it would go with any color. Do you not think so? Do you think navy goes with more than khaki?


If you love the jet set style, then you should keep the two you have because you might regret getting rid of the sapphire one.  If you have a lot of navy blue in your wardrobe, then keep the navy Selma.  Navy Selma's look great when you have navy colored separates to coordinate, such as a navy jacket or navy slacks.  Dark khaki will go with a lot, too, because it is a lighter neutral.  It was just a bit too light colored for my taste when I took a look at it against dark dune.  That's my only hesitation with it.  But it may be perfect for you and your wardrobe.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> If you love the jet set style, then you should keep the two you have because you might regret getting rid of the sapphire one.  If you have a lot of navy blue in your wardrobe, then keep the navy Selma.  Navy Selma's look great when you have navy colored separates to coordinate, such as a navy jacket or navy slacks.  Dark khaki will go with a lot, too, because it is a lighter neutral.  It was just a bit too light colored for my taste when I took a look at it against dark dune.  That's my only hesitation with it.  But it may be perfect for you and your wardrobe.




I want dark dune so badly!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I want dark dune so badly!


I know!  My next bag is going to be a dark dune N/S Hamilton.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I think sapphire is a gorgeous color and prefer it over navy, but you may feel differently.  Do you like the jet set style over the Selma style?  If so, I would keep the sapphire jet set and the dark khaki Selma.
> 
> If you think you might like the Selma better than the jet set style, you may consider keeping both the navy and dark khaki Selma's.
> 
> I can't decide between navy and dark khaki because they are both neutral colors that work well with many outfits.  It all depends on your preference and what other colors you have in your wardrobe.  However, navy may be a bit more versatile than dark khaki, in my opinion.



I also prefer the sapphire over navy. Navy is gorgeous but I think sapphire pops more...I have two sapphire bags though so I may be biased! I also think you would regret selling your sapphire jet set. It's great for times when you need something comfy with a lot of room but it's still a sexy color. I would probably wait and stalk the sites for a dark dune...it's sounds like that's the one you really want. I do think dark khaki is very versatile too and would look great with the navy stuff in your wardrobe.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I also prefer the sapphire over navy. Navy is gorgeous but I think sapphire pops more...I have two sapphire bags though so I may be biased! I also think you would regret selling your sapphire jet set. It's great for times when you need something comfy with a lot of room but it's still a sexy color. I would probably wait and stalk the sites for a dark dune...it's sounds like that's the one you really want. I do think dark khaki is very versatile too and would look great with the navy stuff in your wardrobe.




You're probably right. I got an amazing deal on sapphire jet set that I can't get again on a new one, let alone if I found one later down the road (if I regret selling that is). Why can't I have a money tree and have all the pretties?!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Bootlover07 said:


> I also prefer the sapphire over navy. Navy is gorgeous but I think sapphire pops more...I have two sapphire bags though so I may be biased! I also think you would regret selling your sapphire jet set. It's great for times when you need something comfy with a lot of room but it's still a sexy color. I would probably wait and stalk the sites for a dark dune...it's sounds like that's the one you really want. I do think dark khaki is very versatile too and would look great with the navy stuff in your wardrobe.



I totally agree . Been looking for the sapphire for ages,  but it's sold out everywhere.  Hold on to this color, and combine  either  dark dune, Khaki  or luggage with your navy


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I want dark dune so badly!



I say wait for dark dune to pop up somewhere orrrr keep the dark khaki! I think dark khaki is a beautiful color, and actually sometimes my dark dune looks like dark khaki indoors or under different lights. My only gripe w/ dark khaki was that it didn't match gray, and a lot of my wardrobe is gray (like gray jeans, gray tops, etc). I think dark khaki would contrast against navy clothing beautifully.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I want dark dune so badly!





Pinkalicious said:


> I say wait for dark dune to pop up somewhere orrrr keep the dark khaki! I think dark khaki is a beautiful color, and actually sometimes my dark dune looks like dark khaki indoors or under different lights. My only gripe w/ dark khaki was that it didn't match gray, and a lot of my wardrobe is gray (like gray jeans, gray tops, etc). I think dark khaki would contrast against navy clothing beautifully.



After reading everyone else's comments, I agree that dark khaki would contrast well against your navy clothing.  Wait until you receive your medium dark khaki Selma and try it against your wardrobe options to make your final decision.  Dark khaki was just a bit too light for my taste, but it may work perfectly for you.


----------



## Ebby

Hi everyone, it's a couple of weeks later however had to share my new red and black colour block Selma, it's the large size and I absolutely love it! Will be great for Autumn/Winter - for reference I am 5'7" 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## 2 stars

Can someone tell me how they upload pictures? I keep trying to upload pictures of my dented dark dune selma but it keeps telling me the pictures are too big. I'm not sure how to shrink them. I took them from my iphone.


----------



## ley2

Ebby said:


> Hi everyone, it's a couple of weeks later however had to share my new red and black colour block Selma, it's the large size and I absolutely love it! Will be great for Autumn/Winter - for reference I am 5'7"
> 
> View attachment 2711065
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Cool!! I think this is one of the most beautiful color combi from selma color block range.. )


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ebby said:


> Hi everyone, it's a couple of weeks later however had to share my new red and black colour block Selma, it's the large size and I absolutely love it! Will be great for Autumn/Winter - for reference I am 5'7"
> 
> View attachment 2711065
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Ooo I love it! I've been eyeing this color combo in the messenger.


----------



## Linz379

Ebby said:


> Hi everyone, it's a couple of weeks later however had to share my new red and black colour block Selma, it's the large size and I absolutely love it! Will be great for Autumn/Winter - for reference I am 5'7"
> 
> View attachment 2711065
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Love this bag! It's beautiful!


----------



## Bootlover07

Are iris and pomegranate the only purple colors that MK has had in the selma? I'm thinking MK is overdue for a purple again...and I'm totally saying that because I want a purple bag (dark purple). I had a gray and plum Aldo bag that I adored and I just had to retire it because it was worn out completely and the handles looked terrible.


----------



## Minkette

bootlover07 said:


> are iris and pomegranate the only purple colors that mk has had in the selma? I'm thinking mk is overdue for a purple again...and i'm totally saying that because i want a purple bag (dark purple). I had a gray and plum aldo bag that i adored and i just had to retire it because it was worn out completely and the handles looked terrible.


+1


----------



## paula3boys

Navy medium Selma arrived wrapped to the nines! Omg I can't have so many blue bags! I have sapphire jet set, summer blue jet set, cobalt patent Coach Willis. But navy is pretty too. I should sell one.....

Medium Selma is perfect size for me. Large was too big! I should be content with medium dark khaki when it gets here Tuesday but this navy is pretty too! I can't keep both at full price! I hope they adjust it for shop for a cause this month!


----------



## paula3boys

Too many blues! Lol. Should I return navy Selma and just keep dark khaki or go on ban and keep both medium Selma's lol


----------



## Minkette

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2712870
> View attachment 2712871
> 
> Too many blues! Lol. Should I return navy Selma and just keep dark khaki or go on ban and keep both medium Selma's lol


OMG... I have the worst time saying I am going to order 2 and keep one...


Obviously.. i would say keep it


----------



## Pretty Bags

Hi can't decide which color of Selma should I get. The luggage or dark khaki?


----------



## ubo22

Pretty Bags said:


> Hi can't decide which color of Selma should I get. The luggage or dark khaki?


So many color choice questions this week.   Luggage is a rich, medium brown and dark khaki is a lighter khaki color (slightly darker than the color of a manila file folder).  They both go with almost anything.  It just depends if you want a brown or khaki colored bag.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2712870
> View attachment 2712871
> 
> Too many blues! Lol. Should I return navy Selma and just keep dark khaki or go on ban and keep both medium Selma's lol


If the medium Selma is perfect for you and you end up liking both the navy and dark khaki, then I hate to say this, but I would keep both.  The reason why is because it is so hard to find the Selma in the medium size.  So I fear that if you return one and then wish to repurchase it at a later date that you'll be out of luck.  Much more so if you return the dark khaki because that color is more likely to be discontinued than navy.

You do have a lot of blue bags, but every blue bag is a different shade or material...summer blue, sapphire, navy, patent cobalt blue Coach Willis.  If you love blue and will use all of your blue bags, then I would keep them all but vow to refrain from buying anymore blue bags for life!!!  Just kidding.  But I would definitely suggest a purse buying ban for at least a little while.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> If the medium Selma is perfect for you and you end up liking both the navy and dark khaki, then I hate to say this, but I would keep both.  The reason why is because it is so hard to find the Selma in the medium size.  So I fear that if you return one and then wish to repurchase it at a later date that you'll be out of luck.  Much more so if you return the dark khaki because that color is more likely to be discontinued than navy.
> 
> You do have a lot of blue bags, but every blue bag is a different shade or material...summer blue, sapphire, navy, patent cobalt blue Coach Willis.  If you love blue and will use all of your blue bags, then I would keep them all but vow to refrain from buying anymore blue bags for life!!!  Just kidding.  But I would definitely suggest a purse buying ban for at least a little while.



You make a lot of sense on all points. 

No more blue bags either way!! lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys - I would keep the dark khaki medium selma, return the navy medium selma (: But that's just me because I don't like to have too many bags in one color.

Pretty Bags - i would go with whichever one matches your wardrobe more. I think dark khaki is a classy color but luggage definitely a deeper shade. Pick whichever one you like the most and will get the most use out of.


----------



## Pretty Bags

Pinkalicious said:


> paula3boys - I would keep the dark khaki medium selma, return the navy medium selma (: But that's just me because I don't like to have too many bags in one color.
> 
> Pretty Bags - i would go with whichever one matches your wardrobe more. I think dark khaki is a classy color but luggage definitely a deeper shade. Pick whichever one you like the most and will get the most use out of.



Haha thanks... How do you like your dark khaki? Is the color light? What abt the dark dune? Are they Similiar? Sorry as I am getting from ebay so don't really know the actual color.


----------



## ubo22

Pretty Bags said:


> Haha thanks... How do you like your dark khaki? Is the color light? What abt the dark dune? Are they Similiar? Sorry as I am getting from ebay so don't really know the actual color.


Go to Google Images and then input "Michael Kors Dark Khaki" and then "Michael Kors Dark Dune."  You will get a whole page full of images of each color to compare on your computer screen.  The colors won't be perfect, but you'll get a better sense of the difference between the two.


----------



## coivcte

Pretty Bags said:


> Haha thanks... How do you like your dark khaki? Is the color light? What abt the dark dune? Are they Similiar? Sorry as I am getting from ebay so don't really know the actual color.



I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
Please help?!
PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?


----------



## Vicmarie

coivcte said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
> 
> Please help?!
> 
> PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?




I am so in love with that dark dune !!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
> Please help?!
> PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?


It depends on what colors you wear most and whether you like your colors to complement or contrast.  Both colors are beautiful.  Dark khaki would work well as a contrast to other darker colors in your wardrobe and would work well if you tend to wear lighter colored clothing.  Dark dune is a brownish grey or taupe color, so complements most colors, especially various shades of brown or grey.  No pictures can really do these colors justice, because they don't get captured very well on film.  The dark khaki looks accurate in this picture, but the dark dune looks a bit darker and duller than in real life.  As for the large versus the medium size, that's up to you to decide based on how much stuff you carry and which bag looks best against your body frame.


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
> 
> Please help?!
> 
> PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?




I would pick Dark Dune. I love that color!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Someone may have already posted this, but Macys has the medium selma in apple, black, dark khaki, navy, and the new orange color. Medium is too small for my carrying needs, but I know several of you ladies want/need that size so thought I would share!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pretty Bags said:


> Haha thanks... How do you like your dark khaki? Is the color light? What abt the dark dune? Are they Similiar? Sorry as I am getting from ebay so don't really know the actual color.



Hii, I posted a picture a few pages back showing a medium dark dune with the medium dark khaki. I went through the same decision process but in the end went with dark dune as it matched my wardrobe more  They are similar, but dark khaki is def more brown/creamy taupe and dark dune is a deep greyish taupe that looks like a darker dark khaki in different lighting and angles.


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
> Please help?!
> PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?



The dark khaki looks gorgeous in the large! What size are you leaning towards? With either color you can't go wrong!


----------



## Pretty Bags

wooo fingers crossed... just placed an order for large selma in dark khaki and a navy blue medium sophie messenger... cant wait to receive them...


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I want dark dune so badly!


If you find that you really want the medium dark dune Selma, you could consider an overseas retailer purchase.  Harrods in the UK has it on their site.  It will cost a fortune based on exchange rates, and you'd have to pay for international shipping, but it's worth a thought.

http://www.harrods.com/product/medium-selma-satchel/michael-michael-kors/w12-0401-076-MMK-747


----------



## melissatrv

coivcte said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between Large dark khaki and Medium dark dune.
> Please help?!
> PrettyBags, would this comparison photo help you out?




I would keep the dark dune from what I read here the medium is impossible to find, where did you find one?  Great neutral color if the medium size works for you


----------



## evelynhg1107

Hi, I'd like to get some suggestions on picking a color. I really want the neon pink colorblock but it's sold out EVERYWHERE. I live in Taiwan and they have last 2 in stock but the retail price is equivalent to US $630 which I think is absolutely ridiculous. 

I'm also looking at the new scarlet black colorblock. I can still buy it via US based websites for its actual retail price but I love it about half as much as the neon pink :/

For a sold out color, do you guys think it's worth over $600?


----------



## coivcte

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi, I'd like to get some suggestions on picking a color. I really want the neon pink colorblock but it's sold out EVERYWHERE. I live in Taiwan and they have last 2 in stock but the retail price is equivalent to US $630 which I think is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I'm also looking at the new scarlet black colorblock. I can still buy it via US based websites for its actual retail price but I love it about half as much as the neon pink :/
> 
> For a sold out color, do you guys think it's worth over $600?



I'm from Australia and I have pretty much the same problem as you where stocks and colour range is limited here. Therefore I look into the USA websites that ships to international destinations. 

In my opinion, it is not worth $600 even if it is a sold out colour.
Have you looked on EBay? But beware of counterfeit.
Would you consider this one on Nordstrom? It's the Raspberry/White/Black colour block which I think it's quite pretty.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_A


----------



## coivcte

Need some help Selma lovers!
I found a dent on one side of my new Medium Mandarin Selma.
Should I be concerned and how can I fix it?

I have been using my Large Dark Khaki Selma for a couple of months now but have no problem with dents.


----------



## 2 stars

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi, I'd like to get some suggestions on picking a color. I really want the neon pink colorblock but it's sold out EVERYWHERE. I live in Taiwan and they have last 2 in stock but the retail price is equivalent to US $630 which I think is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I'm also looking at the new scarlet black colorblock. I can still buy it via US based websites for its actual retail price but I love it about half as much as the neon pink :/
> 
> For a sold out color, do you guys think it's worth over $600?


The raspberry colorblock that came out in the spring is on sale at Macy's for $267.99 US dollars. Not exactly sure if this is the one you are looking for but it's gorgeous in person. The pictures don't do it much justice. I'm not sure if they ship internationally but it's worth a shot looking into it. 

I don't think it's worth $600 even if sold out. I say if you really want it just keep looking.


----------



## 2 stars

Just wanted to update you all on my medium dark dune hunt. I will be receiving it Thursday from Lord and Taylor  Fingers crossed that it's in perfect condition and no dents or scratches. As far as the one I ordered from a Michael Kors store in Arizona it's on it's way back and I asked to be refunded. Even though it didn't arrive on time for my birthday, I'm still very excited and can't wait to receive it.


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Need some help Selma lovers!
> 
> I found a dent on one side of my new Medium Mandarin Selma.
> 
> Should I be concerned and how can I fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my Large Dark Khaki Selma for a couple of months now but have no problem with dents.




There is a thread discussing how using a blow dryer on saffiano leather can remove dents. I tried it on my black Selma and it worked. It was posted by user acm1134.....


----------



## coivcte

evelynhg1107 said:


> Hi, I'd like to get some suggestions on picking a color. I really want the neon pink colorblock but it's sold out EVERYWHERE. I live in Taiwan and they have last 2 in stock but the retail price is equivalent to US $630 which I think is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I'm also looking at the new scarlet black colorblock. I can still buy it via US based websites for its actual retail price but I love it about half as much as the neon pink :/
> 
> For a sold out color, do you guys think it's worth over $600?





2 stars said:


> The raspberry colorblock that came out in the spring is on sale at Macy's for $267.99 US dollars. Not exactly sure if this is the one you are looking for but it's gorgeous in person. The pictures don't do it much justice. I'm not sure if they ship internationally but it's worth a shot looking into it.
> 
> I don't think it's worth $600 even if sold out. I say if you really want it just keep looking.



Hi 2 stars, I live in Australia and have been searching various USA websites for MK bags, watches and other accessories. Even though Macy's advertise that they ship to Australia but when it comes to MK brand items, they don't ship to Australia. 

I tried to contact them by email to find out why but never heard back from them. I have purchased MK bag from Nordstrom, MK watch and earrings from Neiman Marcus. So if anyone knows why Macy's doesn't ship their MK merchandise to Australia please let us know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## coivcte

tauketula said:


> There is a thread discussing how using a blow dryer on saffiano leather can remove dents. I tried it on my black Selma and it worked. It was posted by user acm1134.....




tauketula, is your dent (one that you managed to fix) similar to what I have? 
Was your Selma brand new when you discovered the dent?


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> tauketula, is your dent (one that you managed to fix) similar to what I have?
> 
> Was your Selma brand new when you discovered the dent?




No, mine was in the front. Not really bad but it bothered me. I'd had my bag about a month when I noticed the dent.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Just wanted to update you all on my medium dark dune hunt. I will be receiving it Thursday from Lord and Taylor  Fingers crossed that it's in perfect condition and no dents or scratches. As far as the one I ordered from a Michael Kors store in Arizona it's on it's way back and I asked to be refunded. Even though it didn't arrive on time for my birthday, I'm still very excited and can't wait to receive it.



Yay!! So happy for you  I hope you finally get your hands on a good one for your birthday gift


----------



## coivcte

tauketula said:


> There is a thread discussing how using a blow dryer on saffiano leather can remove dents. I tried it on my black Selma and it worked. It was posted by user acm1134.....



Hi tauketula, I have been searching for that thread/post that you mentioned in the last half an hour but not successful. Is there any chance you can locate the thread/post for me?
Much appreciated!


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Just wanted to update you all on my medium dark dune hunt. I will be receiving it Thursday from Lord and Taylor  Fingers crossed that it's in perfect condition and no dents or scratches. As far as the one I ordered from a Michael Kors store in Arizona it's on it's way back and I asked to be refunded. Even though it didn't arrive on time for my birthday, I'm still very excited and can't wait to receive it.


Congratulations on finding your medium dark dune Selma.  I know L&T carried it at some point earlier this summer, so you must have gotten lucky finding one still in stock.  I know paula3boys was looking for the same one.  Did you have to call around the country to find it?


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Hi tauketula, I have been searching for that thread/post that you mentioned in the last half an hour but not successful. Is there any chance you can locate the thread/post for me?
> 
> Much appreciated!




Hope this helps.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/bent-hamilton-and-a-blow-dryer-results-872382.html


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> Hi tauketula, I have been searching for that thread/post that you mentioned in the last half an hour but not successful. Is there any chance you can locate the thread/post for me?
> Much appreciated!



Hi tauketula, I found the thread/post. Thanks again!!


----------



## evelynhg1107

coivcte said:


> Hi 2 stars, I live in Australia and have been searching various USA websites for MK bags, watches and other accessories. Even though Macy's advertise that they ship to Australia but when it comes to MK brand items, they don't ship to Australia.
> 
> I tried to contact them by email to find out why but never heard back from them. I have purchased MK bag from Nordstrom, MK watch and earrings from Neiman Marcus. So if anyone knows why Macy's doesn't ship their MK merchandise to Australia please let us know. Thank you in advance!


Thanks for the suggestions! I'm not a big fan of the new 3 colorblock series. I think the colors are a little too complicated. Ugh, I did feel splurging $600 on something that is worth about half as much is insane. I was staring at the MK sales like, are you kidding me?

I really love that color though. It's not available on ebay, poshmark, or any retail website as I know of. It's crazy how things become so expensive once it leaves the US soil :/


----------



## nooomi

Hi, does anyone know where I can get a selma medium messenger in pearl grey? 
I'm in the UK but I'm happy to order from the US.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on finding your medium dark dune Selma.  I know L&T carried it at some point earlier this summer, so you must have gotten lucky finding one still in stock.  I know paula3boys was looking for the same one.  Did you have to call around the country to find it?


I did call all over the country for the first 1 I ordered that came from Arizona. Unfortunately it was dented on the front, back and side. The feet on the bottom were also pretty scratched and the tag was not attached to the bag so I returned it. In the meanwhile Lord and Taylor showed the dark dune in stock so I hurried up and ordered it before it was gone. Sure enough within like an hour it showed out of stock again. The sales agent told me either I was the last one to order it or they were going to cancel my order due to the bag being out of stock. Thankfully It's on it's way to me. I'm crossing my fingers it comes in perfect condition. 

I'm still not sure how a Michael Kors would sell a customer a bag like the one I received. I paid full price plus shipping cost.  The good thing is they did send me a return label at no cost to me.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Hi 2 stars, I live in Australia and have been searching various USA websites for MK bags, watches and other accessories. Even though Macy's advertise that they ship to Australia but when it comes to MK brand items, they don't ship to Australia.
> 
> I tried to contact them by email to find out why but never heard back from them. I have purchased MK bag from Nordstrom, MK watch and earrings from Neiman Marcus. So if anyone knows why Macy's doesn't ship their MK merchandise to Australia please let us know. Thank you in advance!


That's really strange. I hope you find the one you are looking for. I know how frustrating it is to want something and not be able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I know this might not be the right thread to ask, but has anyone returned anything to Lord & Taylor using their prepaid shipping label? I forgot to write the tracking # down and their customer service said they can't retrieve the tracking number. It's weird because shouldn't they have that on their system somewhere since it was created by them? Seems fishy.

Anyway I returned my medium dark khaki selma using their prepaid shipping label 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting for a refund. Does anyone know how long it takes for L&T to return back to your CC?


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I did call all over the country for the first 1 I ordered that came from Arizona. Unfortunately it was dented on the front, back and side. The feet on the bottom were also pretty scratched and the tag was not attached to the bag so I returned it. In the meanwhile Lord and Taylor showed the dark dune in stock so I hurried up and ordered it before it was gone. Sure enough within like an hour it showed out of stock again. The sales agent told me either I was the last one to order it or they were going to cancel my order due to the bag being out of stock. Thankfully It's on it's way to me. I'm crossing my fingers it comes in perfect condition.
> 
> I'm still not sure how a Michael Kors would sell a customer a bag like the one I received. I paid full price plus shipping cost.  The good thing is they did send me a return label at no cost to me.


OMG, you were so lucky to get that bag!!!  I really hope it's a good one.  I'll cross my fingers for you.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I know this might not be the right thread to ask, but has anyone returned anything to Lord & Taylor using their prepaid shipping label? I forgot to write the tracking # down and their customer service said they can't retrieve the tracking number. It's weird because shouldn't they have that on their system somewhere since it was created by them? Seems fishy.
> 
> Anyway I returned my medium dark khaki selma using their prepaid shipping label 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting for a refund. Does anyone know how long it takes for L&T to return back to your CC?


I've never used their return label, but others have said that it takes forever for L&T to credit back your card when you return things.  Stay on top of it and keep us posted.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I know this might not be the right thread to ask, but has anyone returned anything to Lord & Taylor using their prepaid shipping label? I forgot to write the tracking # down and their customer service said they can't retrieve the tracking number. It's weird because shouldn't they have that on their system somewhere since it was created by them? Seems fishy.
> 
> Anyway I returned my medium dark khaki selma using their prepaid shipping label 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting for a refund. Does anyone know how long it takes for L&T to return back to your CC?




It takes FOREVER and a day for them to refund plus numerous emails to them. They are literally the worst in refunding and that's even when I told them I saw tracking showed they received the returned item!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on finding your medium dark dune Selma.  I know L&T carried it at some point earlier this summer, so you must have gotten lucky finding one still in stock.  I know paula3boys was looking for the same one.  Did you have to call around the country to find it?




Yup and I'm still looking for dark dune medium Selma


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Yup and I'm still looking for dark dune medium Selma


Don't give up!  If 2 stars could find one then they do still exist and are out there somewhere.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Yup and I'm still looking for dark dune medium Selma


Don't give up! Here's the Michael Kors phone # in Arizona that helped me find the first one 480-722-7669. Last time I spoke with them was Friday and they showed several stores still had the medium dark dune. Maybe they can help you find one. The girls there all seem to be pretty nice. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> It takes FOREVER and a day for them to refund plus numerous emails to them. They are literally the worst in refunding and that's even when I told them I saw tracking showed they received the returned item!



Ahh! How long did it take to finally get a refund from them? I was on live chat today and they said that it will show up in a few days..now I know that I need to stay on top of them.


----------



## paula3boys

Dark khaki medium Selma just arrived. I think I'm returning navy because I have so many blues. I'll keep dark khaki. I'm debating using or waiting to see if I can get dark dune.


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2717055
> 
> Dark khaki medium Selma just arrived. I think I'm returning navy because I have so many blues. I'll keep dark khaki. I'm debating using or waiting to see if I can get dark dune.



Medium is a very good size. Where did you find the Medium Dark Khaki?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I know this might not be the right thread to ask, but has anyone returned anything to Lord & Taylor using their prepaid shipping label? I forgot to write the tracking # down and their customer service said they can't retrieve the tracking number. It's weird because shouldn't they have that on their system somewhere since it was created by them? Seems fishy.
> 
> Anyway I returned my medium dark khaki selma using their prepaid shipping label 2 weeks ago and I am still waiting for a refund. Does anyone know how long it takes for L&T to return back to your CC?


I had to send something back to them and it took fooooreverrrrr! Def one of the slowest sites when it comes to returns. Especially bad since I had to spend $7 to return my items and other sites that have free return shipping are so much quicker! Yeah it took at least a couple of weeks for mine. Bleh


----------



## coivcte

_x
Not allowed!!_


----------



## Jennifoo

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2717055
> 
> Dark khaki medium Selma just arrived. I think I'm returning navy because I have so many blues. I'll keep dark khaki. I'm debating using or waiting to see if I can get dark dune.





 Beautiful. The color makes me think of caramel.


----------



## paula3boys

Jennifoo said:


> Beautiful. The color makes me think of caramel.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Medium is a very good size. Where did you find the Medium Dark Khaki?




Macys and Nordstrom both have it


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2717055
> 
> Dark khaki medium Selma just arrived. I think I'm returning navy because I have so many blues. I'll keep dark khaki. I'm debating using or waiting to see if I can get dark dune.





paula3boys said:


> Macys and Nordstrom both have it



Really? Nordstrom too?!?!


----------



## gayboy

I  get BOTH my selmas today, yay


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> Really? Nordstrom too?!?!




Macys has more color choices. Nordstorm only has black available..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Macys has more color choices. Nordstorm only has black available..


Actually, Nordstrom has black, apple, dark khaki, and luggage available. 
Macy's has black, apple, dark khaki, navy, and orange.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2717055
> 
> Dark khaki medium Selma just arrived. I think I'm returning navy because I have so many blues. I'll keep dark khaki. I'm debating using or waiting to see if I can get dark dune.


Returning the medium navy Selma sounds like a good plan.  Keep the dark khaki, but give yourself at least a few weeks to see if you can find dark dune.  You might get lucky.


----------



## mekj1986

I'm lusting after this bag and I thought I had settled on the navy, the pink is beautiful but nor practical for me.. BUT I just saw an OLIVE colour on the US site and am wondering.. have any of you seen the colour in stores? I can't find anywhere in the UK who stock the colour so I'm wondering.. is it a new A/W 14 colour I should hold out for or will it never come and should I just get the Navy.. or the pink lol


----------



## ubo22

mekj1986 said:


> I'm lusting after this bag and I thought I had settled on the navy, the pink is beautiful but nor practical for me.. BUT I just saw an OLIVE colour on the US site and am wondering.. have any of you seen the colour in stores? I can't find anywhere in the UK who stock the colour so I'm wondering.. is it a new A/W 14 colour I should hold out for or will it never come and should I just get the Navy.. or the pink lol


Dark olive is a new fall color.  It is just now coming to stores.


----------



## mekj1986

eek!! I'm torn now.. the colour looks beautiful in ads and my friend is over in the states on holiday for another week and a half.. tempted to ask her if she can find me one since they're £100 cheaper there than here

Have any of you seen one in person?


----------



## ubo22

mekj1986 said:


> eek!! I'm torn now.. the colour looks beautiful in ads and my friend is over in the states on holiday for another week and a half.. tempted to ask her if she can find me one since they're £100 cheaper there than here
> 
> Have any of you seen one in person?


I haven't seen it in person, but oluchika purchased one and posted pictures in this thread (see post #6299).  I also posted the MK ad featuring the new fall color Selma's and dark olive is shown in my post #6314 in this thread, as well.  The color is hard to capture in pictures, so you'll need to see it in person to get a true idea of how it looks.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Actually, Nordstrom has black, apple, dark khaki, and luggage available.
> Macy's has black, apple, dark khaki, navy, and orange.




You are right!! )


----------



## mekj1986

Aah! that was your post? I actually found this thread through that page on the new ad. I'll go look for Oluchika's post now, thanks!


----------



## oluchika

mekj1986 said:


> eek!! I'm torn now.. the colour looks beautiful in ads and my friend is over in the states on holiday for another week and a half.. tempted to ask her if she can find me one since they're £100 cheaper there than here
> 
> Have any of you seen one in person?



It really is a true olive green color which I love. I am returning mine due to not totally loving it in the selma style (just a personal preference, still wanting a dark dune), but I still 100% recommend it!


----------



## mekj1986

oluchika said:


> It really is a true olive green color which I love. I am returning mine due to not totally loving it in the selma style (just a personal preference, still wanting a dark dune), but I still 100% recommend it!


I think it will be a while til it comes to the UK so I may play it safe and buy the Navy as it will be much harder to return to the US from the UK if like you I'm not keen once it arrives.. maybe I'll get a purse in the Olive if it makes it over here lol


----------



## Asemok

Hi ladies!
Please help me to find exactly this selma: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I can't find it &#128534;


----------



## ubo22

Asemok said:


> Hi ladies!
> Please help me to find exactly this selma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it &#128534;


That's the dark dune studded messenger.  I assume it's the medium size and not the mini.  Good luck finding that one!  It's not made anymore and was very popular when it was available.  You might find one on eBay.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I had to send something back to them and it took fooooreverrrrr! Def one of the slowest sites when it comes to returns. Especially bad since I had to spend $7 to return my items and other sites that have free return shipping are so much quicker! Yeah it took at least a couple of weeks for mine. Bleh



I JUST got my refund this morning! I must have bugged them so much (live chat)...the one from yesterday must have really helped. I can't believe I got a refund after 2 weeks, I was expecting much longer after asking everyone here. I totally agree that the $7 return fee sucks!

*paula3boys *- love the dark khaki, great choice. except on your pic it comes out more of a deep caramel, but in person it's definitely lighter (almost like a milky coffee haha) and so so classy!


----------



## Pinkalicious

mekj1986 said:


> eek!! I'm torn now.. the colour looks beautiful in ads and my friend is over in the states on holiday for another week and a half.. tempted to ask her if she can find me one since they're £100 cheaper there than here
> 
> Have any of you seen one in person?



I saw the large olive selma in person. It's gorgeous and I think if I wanted a black selma I would choose olive over black..it's a very pretty deep dark olive (from the lighting..I was viewing it from the window display from outside).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I JUST got my refund this morning! I must have bugged them so much (live chat)...the one from yesterday must have really helped. I can't believe I got a refund after 2 weeks, I was expecting much longer after asking everyone here. I totally agree that the $7 return fee sucks!
> 
> *paula3boys *- love the dark khaki, great choice. except on your pic it comes out more of a deep caramel, but in person it's definitely lighter (almost like a milky coffee haha) and so so classy!


Whew - glad to hear you got your $$$ back!


----------



## Asemok

ubo22 said:


> That's the dark dune studded messenger.  I assume it's the medium size and not the mini.  Good luck finding that one!  It's not made anymore and was very popular when it was available.  You might find one on eBay.




Yes, you are right! Could not find it even on eBay
Thank you


----------



## mekj1986

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the large olive selma in person. It's gorgeous and I think if I wanted a black selma I would choose olive over black..it's a very pretty deep dark olive (from the lighting..I was viewing it from the window display from outside).


thank you! making my decision even tougher, haha. I think I'll have to call around and see if I can't see it in person somewhere here


----------



## jazzyj1021

I have my eye on the black with black studs messenger. I wonder if they'll come out with a large Selma in that design.


----------



## Patlynn42

Just spotted a black Selma on Hot In Cleveland. "Victoria" was carrying it!  Thought that was cool.


----------



## jojon21

Patlynn42 said:


> Just spotted a black Selma on Hot In Cleveland. "Victoria" was carrying it!  Thought that was cool.



I saw that too!!!! Got excited and my husband looked at me like


----------



## avental

jazzyj1021 said:


> I have my eye on the black with black studs messenger. I wonder if they'll come out with a large Selma in that design.


I found a picture of the black with black studs in the large version a month or so ago. ..... my fingers are crossed as that is the one I want &#128521;


----------



## Minkette

I really like the large Sophie with the small silver studs! Hoping it is not too heavy!


----------



## avental

Does anyone have the new catalog?  I am wondering if there is a picture of the black and black studded selma in the larger version? The image I found I had posted in a thread called new 2014/2015 selma


----------



## mekj1986

avental said:


> Does anyone have the new catalog?  I am wondering if there is a picture of the black and black studded selma in the larger version? The image I found I had posted in a thread called new 2014/2015 selma


the black on black studded AND the quilted are on the US MK website. I'm not sure about them.. I think in the smaller sizes they're cute but in the larger.. dare I say a little tacky? Too much detail I think for me


----------



## Minkette

mekj1986 said:


> the black on black studded and the quilted are on the us mk website. I'm not sure about them.. I think in the smaller sizes they're cute but in the larger.. Dare i say a little tacky? Too much detail i think for me


+1


----------



## ubo22

mekj1986 said:


> the black on black studded and the quilted are on the us mk website. I'm not sure about them.. I think in the smaller sizes they're cute but in the larger.. Dare i say a little tacky? Too much detail i think for me


+2


----------



## sunblock

I have the new catalogue came today


----------



## namiboo

mekj1986 said:


> the black on black studded AND the quilted are on the US MK website. I'm not sure about them.. I think in the smaller sizes they're cute but in the larger.. dare I say a little tacky? Too much detail I think for me


Wait, there's a quilted selma? I only saw a different purse that was quilted. 
A black quilted medium selma messenger would be pretty good looking, Imo.


----------



## amytude

I don't own any Michael Kors bags, but I am debating this one in the red.  Been searching for the perfect neutral red, saw this bag IRL, and now I have to figure out if I'm gonna go for it or not!


----------



## oluchika

Visited my locak mk store today and saw some of the items you all are talking about. I really want the gold studded clutch, At $138, I feel it's doable.


----------



## oluchika

More pics. I only saw 1-2 purple items, the selma messenger and another bag, but it was mostly blacks, greys and the raspberry pink color. I wasn't really drawn to the quilted selma until the saleswoman and my sister talked me into trying it on. It really is very nice. Also liked the silver studded sophia.


----------



## ilysukixD

oluchika said:


> Visited my locak mk store today and saw some of the items you all are talking about. I really want the gold studded clutch, At $138, I feel it's doable.




Is that the raspberry in Hamilton next to that bag?


----------



## oluchika

Its the selma, like the quilted black version but with silver hardware. Sorry, I was trying not to be so obvious taking a million photos. The saleswoman told me I was very thorough because I take pics of the items I like with the tag showing so I can look at the style and price in my photos for comparison, lol. Well how else am I going to decide between all of the different things I like?  She was awesome though.


----------



## ilysukixD

I was talking the bag on the right >.<
I'm going to stop my local MK store and check out the new styles!!


----------



## oluchika

Oh sorry, it was the hamilton tote in saffiano leather


----------



## Patlynn42

jojon21 said:


> i saw that too!!!! Got excited and my husband looked at me like




lol!


----------



## ilysukixD

oluchika said:


> Oh sorry, it was the hamilton tote in saffiano leather




In deep pink??? =O


----------



## oluchika

If I remember correctly, I would say it's like the fuschia pink on the color block bags


----------



## Kalos

I love the quilted selmas, does anyone know the price of them?


----------



## oluchika

The quilted selma is $398
Both of the mini messengers are $198, regular messenger $298
The large micro studded sophia is $548!?


----------



## ley2

Does anyone notice, selma satchel leave a U-shape mark on the bag handle after awhile? Is it normal?


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> Does anyone notice, selma satchel leave a U-shape mark on the bag handle after awhile? Is it normal?



If I understand your question correctly, you meant the front and back of the Selma has a U shape indentation where the handles sit downwards? 
I do notice this on the Selma that I stored in a dust bag for a while. 
So I now lift both handles up before storing them away in the dust bag.


----------



## 2 stars

*ley2*  Does anyone notice, selma satchel leave a U-shape mark on the bag handle after awhile? Is it normal?

*coivcte*  If I understand your question correctly, you meant the front and back of the Selma has a U shape indentation where the handles sit downwards? 
I do notice this on the Selma that I stored in a dust bag for a while. 
So I now lift both handles up before storing them away in the dust bag.

I saw a few posts back where someone used a blow dryer to get the mark off. 

I received my dark dune selma from Lord and Taylor yesterday and noticed a u shaped indent on the back of the bag as that's the side it was laying on. Not wanting to return it since it's out of stock and not available anywhere else. I tried the blow dryer on it and it worked. I mean it's not perfect i call still spot where the u shape was but you have to really stare at it. I will try to post pictures this afternoon.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> *ley2*  Does anyone notice, selma satchel leave a U-shape mark on the bag handle after awhile? Is it normal?
> 
> *coivcte*  If I understand your question correctly, you meant the front and back of the Selma has a U shape indentation where the handles sit downwards?
> I do notice this on the Selma that I stored in a dust bag for a while.
> So I now lift both handles up before storing them away in the dust bag.
> 
> I saw a few posts back where someone used a blow dryer to get the mark off.
> 
> I received my dark dune selma from Lord and Taylor yesterday and noticed a u shaped indent on the back of the bag as that's the side it was laying on. Not wanting to return it since it's out of stock and not available anywhere else. I tried the blow dryer on it and it worked. I mean it's not perfect i call still spot where the u shape was but you have to really stare at it. I will try to post pictures this afternoon.



Yes its the indentation I noticed from my bag. Thanks for the tips I will try blow dryer it tonight! )


----------



## Kalos

oluchika said:


> The quilted selma is $398
> Both of the mini messengers are $198, regular messenger $298
> The large micro studded sophia is $548!?




Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2719535
> 
> I was talking the bag on the right >.<
> I'm going to stop my local MK store and check out the new styles!!



*Oluchika*, Is the quilted Selma a soft lambskin leather? Just wondering cause the description says it's quilted saffiano, but that sounds kind of weird? Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## ubo22

jojon21 said:


> *Oluchika*, Is the quilted Selma a soft lambskin leather? Just wondering cause the description says it's quilted saffiano, but that sounds kind of weird? Thanks for the pictures!!


I had the same question!  It doesn't seem possible that saffiano leather could be quilted.  I think it's probably the same soft calfskin/lambskin leather found on the Sophie.


----------



## Ssara

Got my very first Selma!


----------



## ubo22

Ssara said:


> Got my very first Selma!


Congratulations on your first Selma!  Gorgeous!  This is just the beginning, as most of us end up with multiple Selma's over time.


----------



## jojon21

Ssara said:


> Got my very first Selma!



Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

I was hoping to get some honest opinions on a possible MK Selma purchase.  I have a Sutton and have been considering a black and white selma.  I can't decide between the black with the optic white trim, or the black front with the white sides.  Can anyone help?  Is the one with the white trim around the entire bag a limited release?


----------



## Ssara

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on your first Selma!  Gorgeous!  This is just the beginning, as most of us end up with multiple Selma's over time.





jojon21 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> I was hoping to get some honest opinions on a possible MK Selma purchase.  I have a Sutton and have been considering a black and white selma.  I can't decide between the black with the optic white trim, or the black front with the white sides.  Can anyone help?  Is the one with the white trim around the entire bag a limited release?


I believe that the one with the white trim is made of black canvas with white leather trim.  The one with the white wings is made of saffiano leather.  I personally would go with the saffiano leather one because saffiano is water, stain, and scratch resistant.


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> I believe that the one with the white trim is made of black canvas with white leather trim.  The one with the white wings is made of saffiano leather.  I personally would go with the saffiano leather one because saffiano is water, stain, and scratch resistant.



I thought that too, but the description on the site I found it on (Macy's) is saffiano leather.
http://tinyurl.com/pdvmf2u


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> I thought that too, but the description on the site I found it on (Macy's) is saffiano leather.
> http://tinyurl.com/pdvmf2u


Your link says "product no longer available."  But I found the link...

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...D=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=22&kws=kors selma&slotId=

[Update:  My link also says "product no longer available."  You'll need to check to see if this bag has been discontinued.]

You're right.  When I look closely at this one it seems like it's made of saffiano leather.  I think it is a limited edition because this style is usually made of canvas.  In that case, I would go with the one with the white trim.  I like the trim and the zipper pocket.

I have found that white wings make Selma's look bigger than they are.  So the one with white wings may look a bit oversized when you carry it.


----------



## AMLoveBags

You gave me things to think about that I originally didn't consider. Especially about the wings. Thank you so much. I was leaning toward the one with the white trim especially since it's not canvas. I didn't realize that one even came in canvas. That's why I love this forum. Thank you!!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> You gave me things to think about that I originally didn't consider. Especially about the wings. Thank you so much. I was leaning toward the one with the white trim especially since it's not canvas. I didn't realize that one even came in canvas. That's why I love this forum. Thank you!!


You're welcome.


----------



## keishapie1973

Ssara said:


> Got my very first Selma!



It's beautiful. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm having a bit of a dilemma. I was set on getting a pearl grey selma. Then I saw the dark dune and now I'm confused. I already have two colorful bags (sapphire sutton and sapphire top zip), and I have a brown bag. I'm selling my black Leigh satchel because black is just kinda boring to me. I am looking for a great neutral that will go with pretty much anything and everything. I love both the grey and the dune; I usually like silver hardware (even though all my bags have gold lol) but since the selma doesn't have a ton of hardware it doesn't matter as much to me. So which do you ladies think is the prettiest and will go with the most? Pics wouldn't hurt either


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma. I was set on getting a pearl grey selma. Then I saw the dark dune and now I'm confused. I already have two colorful bags (sapphire sutton and sapphire top zip), and I have a brown bag. I'm selling my black Leigh satchel because black is just kinda boring to me. I am looking for a great neutral that will go with pretty much anything and everything. I love both the grey and the dune; I usually like silver hardware (even though all my bags have gold lol) but since the selma doesn't have a ton of hardware it doesn't matter as much to me. So which do you ladies think is the prettiest and will go with the most? Pics wouldn't hurt either


Dilemmas..dilemmas.  Pearl grey is a lighter grey with silver hardware.  Dark dune is a brownish grey with gold hardware.  Pearl grey has almost an iridescent quality to it and looks great with the silver hardware.  Dark dune looks great with gold hardware because of its brown undertones.  Both are neutrals, just different shades/tones of grey.  Pearl grey would look great with whites, creams, and other lighter colored clothing as well as a contrast to darker colors.  Dark dune looks great with all shades of brown and grey as well as a contrast to darker colors.  The real question is whether you want to go with a lighter, iridescent, silvery grey or a brownish, taupe-like grey.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Dilemmas..dilemmas.  Pearl grey is a lighter grey with silver hardware.  Dark dune is a brownish grey with gold hardware.  Pearl grey has almost an iridescent quality to it and looks great with the silver hardware.  Dark dune looks great with gold hardware because of its brown undertones.  Both are neutrals, just different shades/tones of grey.  Pearl grey would look great with whites, creams, and other lighter colored clothing as well as a contrast to darker colors.  Dark dune looks great with all shades of brown and grey as well as a contrast to darker colors.  The real question is whether you want to go with a lighter, iridescent, silvery grey or a brownish, taupe-like grey.



LOL I know, the color dilemmas have been pouring in lately! I really don't know! Part of the problem is no store has both so I can't look a them side by side. I tried on a dark dune and felt the color might look a little better with my skin tone but I love so many things about the pearl grey. Also, they are similar enough that I don't feel like I would need both; so I feel like I really need to make the right decision lol!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL I know, the color dilemmas have been pouring in lately! I really don't know! Part of the problem is no store has both so I can't look a them side by side. I tried on a dark dune and felt the color might look a little better with my skin tone but I love so many things about the pearl grey. Also, they are similar enough that I don't feel like I would need both; so I feel like I really need to make the right decision lol!!


It sounds like you are leaning towards the pearl grey.  You should go for it!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like you are leaning towards the pearl grey.  You should go for it!



That was my original choice so maybe I should stick with it. Just got to wait for a sale! I'd prefer to buy for Nordstrom but I'm sure Macys will go I sale first lol!! I'm starting grad school in the fall so this will probably be my last expensive purchase for a while!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> That was my original choice so maybe I should stick with it. Just got to wait for a sale! I'd prefer to buy for Nordstrom but I'm sure Macys will go I sale first lol!! I'm starting grad school in the fall so this will probably be my last expensive purchase for a while!


Congrats on grad school! What are you studying?!

Budgeting is def a downside... still budgeting after my masters and PhD!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Congrats on grad school! What are you studying?!
> 
> Budgeting is def a downside... still budgeting after my masters and PhD!



Thank you! I'm doing educational leadership; I teach high school English right now. I want to be an administrator or work in curriculum and instruction. Congrats on the PhD! I'm def done with school after my masters lol!


----------



## oluchika

jojon21 said:


> *Oluchika*, Is the quilted Selma a soft lambskin leather? Just wondering cause the description says it's quilted saffiano, but that sounds kind of weird? Thanks for the pictures!!



It's the soft leather. I read that description on the website and was wondering they were talking about. The more I think about that bag the more I want it! Plus the quilted stud clutch!


----------



## Angelika0801

Hello, ladies! I always been Marc Jacobs purse fan and now I finally got my first MK and it's so classic black large Selma! Got it from shopbop for 308 ( I had 2 gift certificates for 50$). I love it! Let me join the Club 

Here it is! And one pic - Selma in the tiny bag collection))


----------



## Linz379

Angelika0801 said:


> Hello, ladies! I always been Marc Jacobs purse fan and now I finally got my first MK and it's so classic black large Selma! Got it from shopbop for 308 ( I had 2 gift certificates for 50$). I love it! Let me join the Club
> 
> Here it is! And one pic - Selma in the tiny bag collection))


Your selma is beautiful. Congrats on your first MK!


----------



## Angelika0801

Thank you, Linz379! I've been reading this thread for a long time and adore all this Selma's.


----------



## Ssara

tauketula said:


> It's beautiful. Congrats!!!!



Thanks


----------



## jojon21

oluchika said:


> It's the soft leather. I read that description on the website and was wondering they were talking about. The more I think about that bag the more I want it! Plus the quilted stud clutch!



Thanks, I'm so glad it's the soft leather.  That quilted Selma is definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I'm doing educational leadership; I teach high school English right now. I want to be an administrator or work in curriculum and instruction. Congrats on the PhD! I'm def done with school after my masters lol!


Ohhh how exciting! Very nice and impressive!!!! 

My training is in school psych! Nice to meet someone else in the education field who ALSO loves handbags as much as me!


----------



## tiemur

Just bought a large selma in sand  I love the colour!


----------



## ley2

tiemur said:


> Just bought a large selma in sand  I love the colour!




Nice!! Pls post pic here!


----------



## ley2

Angelika0801 said:


> Hello, ladies! I always been Marc Jacobs purse fan and now I finally got my first MK and it's so classic black large Selma! Got it from shopbop for 308 ( I had 2 gift certificates for 50$). I love it! Let me join the Club
> 
> Here it is! And one pic - Selma in the tiny bag collection))



Hmm.. How to get gift card from shopbop?


----------



## ubo22

tiemur said:


> Just bought a large selma in sand  I love the colour!





ley2 said:


> Nice!! Pls post pic here!



Yeah.  Without pictures it didn't happen!


----------



## ubo22

Angelika0801 said:


> Hello, ladies! I always been Marc Jacobs purse fan and now I finally got my first MK and it's so classic black large Selma! Got it from shopbop for 308 ( I had 2 gift certificates for 50$). I love it! Let me join the Club
> 
> Here it is! And one pic - Selma in the tiny bag collection))


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  You won't be able to stop at just one.  I also love your bag collection.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Angelika0801 said:


> Hello, ladies! I always been Marc Jacobs purse fan and now I finally got my first MK and it's so classic black large Selma! Got it from shopbop for 308 ( I had 2 gift certificates for 50$). I love it! Let me join the Club
> 
> Here it is! And one pic - Selma in the tiny bag collection))



LOVE the black selma, so classy! And such a great price


----------



## Angelika0801

ley2 said:


> Hmm.. How to get gift card from shopbop?



You can refer a friend (25$) and  shopbop sent me link for survey for 25$ reward.

Thank you all for compliments!


----------



## NurseNJ

Yay my first Selma!!  I found it yesterday at a steal of a deal at my local MK store.  I don't see this color often...So excited...just wanted to share!
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c36/nursenj1/photo3_zpsf2a41fe8.jpg" b


----------



## paula3boys

NurseNJ said:


> Yay my first Selma!!  I found it yesterday at a steal of a deal at my local MK store.  I don't see this color often...So excited...just wanted to share!
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c36/nursenj1/photo3_zpsf2a41fe8.jpg" b




Picture isn't there


----------



## NurseNJ

did you click the link? it shows up when I do...rut roh..Help?


----------



## NurseNJ

I hope this works...can you see pic now?


----------



## Angelika0801

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  You won't be able to stop at just one.  I also love your bag collection.



Thank you,ubo22! Selma is really well made and look so good - there is a temptation to buy in other color =)


----------



## Angelika0801

NurseNJ said:


> Yay my first Selma!!  I found it yesterday at a steal of a deal at my local MK store.  I don't see this color often...So excited...just wanted to share!
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c36/nursenj1/photo3_zpsf2a41fe8.jpg" b


I can see that it is beautiful snakeskin Selma  Congrats!=)))


----------



## NurseNJ

I hope this link works...I'll try one more time...grrrr lol
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c36/nursenj1/photo3_zpsf2a41fe8.jpg


----------



## NurseNJ

Angelika0801 said:


> I can see that it is beautiful snakeskin Selma  Congrats!=)))


thank you so much!!  I feel like a kid again...nothing like a new bag to lift your spirits!


----------



## Kc14

Got my brown logo/ luggage medium Selma on clearance from  Macy's. I love it! Also got a matching medium wallet on clearance


----------



## ley2

Angelika0801 said:


> You can refer a friend (25$) and  shopbop sent me link for survey for 25$ reward.
> 
> Thank you all for compliments!



Oww.. I didnt know there is survey reward. How do I send you? ) I have been eyeing bags from shopbop too but they do not seems to have sales anytime soon.

Welcome to the MK fans club!! You will never got enough.. Haha!


----------



## ley2

Kc14 said:


> Got my brown logo/ luggage medium Selma on clearance from  Macy's. I love it! Also got a matching medium wallet on clearance



Congrats! Is yours brown MK monogram logo?


----------



## paula3boys

NurseNJ said:


> thank you so much!!  I feel like a kid again...nothing like a new bag to lift your spirits!




It is pretty and I agree with you!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Ohhh how exciting! Very nice and impressive!!!!
> 
> My training is in school psych! Nice to meet someone else in the education field who ALSO loves handbags as much as me!



I know what you mean! My colleagues are not into bags at all and they're always looking at me like "you got ANOTHER one??!" The fact that I make my decisions carefully and always wait for sales means nothing to them lol!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> I know what you mean! My colleagues are not into bags at all and they're always looking at me like "you got ANOTHER one??!" The fact that I make my decisions carefully and always wait for sales means nothing to them lol!!




Same exact thing with my coworkers :/


----------



## coivcte

Bootlover07 said:


> I know what you mean! My colleagues are not into bags at all and they're always looking at me like "you got ANOTHER one??!" The fact that I make my decisions carefully and always wait for sales means nothing to them lol!!



I am in the same boat. Feels guilty with those comments especially if I have the same style, namely Selma in different colours 
I just have to admit that I am obsessed with MK bags and accessories.....


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> I am in the same boat. Feels guilty with those comments especially if I have the same style, namely Selma in different colours
> I just have to admit that I am obsessed with MK bags and accessories.....


Ha.. my coworkers say... "isn't Michael Kors expensive?"...

Of course my motto is "Yeah... That is why I never pay full price ladies..."

Unlike many of them, I don't have children or own a home so I choose to spend my money on other vices of the leather variety.


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Ha.. my coworkers say... "isn't Michael Kors expensive?"...
> 
> Of course my motto is "Yeah... That is why I never pay full price ladies..."
> 
> Unlike many of them, I don't have children or own a home so I choose to spend my money on other vices of the leather variety.




Same here... I have kids though. Every single thing I buy is on sale... From toilet paper to purses 

90% of our clothing/shoes are bought on clearance the year before, we don't eat out too often, don't go on vacations, we use coupons and shop around for the best deals.... Ect.. 

But they always seem to find something to pick at. Yeah I have a few expensive purses... But I sure in the flip didn't buy them at retail pricing. 

Also I'm HUGE on reselling any outgrown/unused items from myself and my kids. We take the best care that we can of our stuff and that takes a big chunk out of purchasing the newer things we need (and want).

You won't EVER hear them talking about that though...


----------



## Angelika0801

ley2 said:


> Oww.. I didnt know there is survey reward. How do I send you? ) I have been eyeing bags from shopbop too but they do not seems to have sales anytime soon.
> 
> Welcome to the MK fans club!! You will never got enough.. Haha!



It was first such survey and I "take the bull by the horns"  It was limited time survey and may be random selection of users))) But they often do the sale on black friday. 
Thank you, I love this club)))


----------



## coivcte

Bootlover07 said:


> I know what you mean! My colleagues are not into bags at all and they're always looking at me like "you got ANOTHER one??!" The fact that I make my decisions carefully and always wait for sales means nothing to them lol!!





tonyaann said:


> Same here... I have kids though. Every single thing I buy is on sale... From toilet paper to purses
> 
> 90% of our clothing/shoes are bought on clearance the year before, we don't eat out too often, don't go on vacations, we use coupons and shop around for the best deals.... Ect..
> 
> But they always seem to find something to pick at. Yeah I have a few expensive purses... But I sure in the flip didn't buy them at retail pricing.
> 
> Also I'm HUGE on reselling any outgrown/unused items from myself and my kids. We take the best care that we can of our stuff and that takes a big chunk out of purchasing the newer things we need (and want).
> 
> You won't EVER hear them talking about that though...



+1


----------



## SelmaLove

I stopped by the MK store to check out the olive green selma...and I love it! Nordstrom is now carrying it too, so I'm going to try to be good and wait on a sale, although it may be a while before that happens.


----------



## ley2

Do you girls have any preference between macys, bloomie or nordstorm?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Do you girls have any preference between macys, bloomie or nordstorm?


Macy's has great sales.  Nordstrom has great customer service and price matches other retailers' sale prices.  If I need to see something in person, I like the Bloomingdale's in-store experience better than the craziness of Macy's.  Unfortunately, I don't have a Nordstrom near me.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Macy's has great sales.  Nordstrom has great customer service and price matches other retailers' sale prices.  If I need to see something in person, I like the Bloomingdale's in-store experience better than the craziness of Macy's.  Unfortunately, I don't have a Nordstrom near me.



It seems Nordie first, Bloomie and Macys last.. lol. I purchased once from Shopbop, like their service a lot but they have very limited choice for MK bags.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> It seems Nordie first, Bloomie and Macys last.. lol. I purchased once from Shopbop, like their service a lot but they have very limited choice for MK bags.


For customer service, yes, definitely would put Nordstrom first.  For sales, though, Macy's rocks!


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> For customer service, yes, definitely would put Nordstrom first.  For sales, though, Macy's rocks!



 great thanks! Looking forward for more sales..


----------



## dodobird

Minkette said:


> Ha.. my coworkers say... "isn't Michael Kors expensive?"...
> 
> Of course my motto is "Yeah... That is why I never pay full price ladies..."
> 
> Unlike many of them, I don't have children or own a home so I choose to spend my money on other vices of the leather variety.




AMEN ....me too


----------



## paula3boys

I went to the MK store and asked them to call Arizona for dark dune medium Selma and there was one left! Free shipping but not on sale. I'll deal since it's so hard to find. Crossing fingers that it arrives in perfect condition. Now to return dark khaki medium and navy medium Selma


----------



## Christa72720

I don't know if anyone is interested but the outlet store at Thanksgiving Point in UT has the new Black sided snakeskin print Selma for 227. They only have one available though. Retails 398.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I went to the MK store and asked them to call Arizona for dark dune medium Selma and there was one left! Free shipping but not on sale. I'll deal since it's so hard to find. Crossing fingers that it arrives in perfect condition. Now to return dark khaki medium and navy medium Selma


Good luck!


----------



## Kc14

Sorry for late response! Yes, it is a brown monogram logo. The top is luggage color, regular leather. And the trim is the same  do you ladies typically hand hold these bags or use the shoulder strap?


----------



## Kc14

Sorry for late response! Yes, it is a brown monogram logo. The top is luggage color, regular leather. And the trim is the same  do you ladies typically hand hold these bags or use the shoulder strap?


----------



## 2 stars

My medium dark dune selma


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I went to the MK store and asked them to call Arizona for dark dune medium Selma and there was one left! Free shipping but not on sale. I'll deal since it's so hard to find. Crossing fingers that it arrives in perfect condition. Now to return dark khaki medium and navy medium Selma


Yay! I hope it arrives in perfect condition.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> My medium dark dune selma




Gorgeous! Where did you get it from? Did they attach the color? I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Yay! I hope it arrives in perfect condition.




Thanks for the help


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> My medium dark dune selma


Congratulations!


----------



## oluchika

I just ordered my first selma in dark dune from nordstrom! Very excited, had tried different colors before it, but for some reason I have always loved the dark dune. Hopefully I'll love it and finally keep a bag, lol. Friends/family think I have alot of bags but I always end  up returning them during the return period if I don't LOVE the bag or haven't used it alot, even if I got it on sale.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> My medium dark dune selma




Wow its perfect! I hope Nordstorm, Bloomingdales or Macys carry this color again soon..


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> I just ordered my first selma in dark dune from nordstrom! Very excited, had tried different colors before it, but for some reason I have always loved the dark dune. Hopefully I'll love it and finally keep a bag, lol. Friends/family think I have alot of bags but I always end  up returning them during the return period if I don't LOVE the bag or haven't used it alot, even if I got it on sale.


I hope you love it.  Assuming you got the large.  Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get it from? Did they attach the color? I can't wait to get mine!


I ordered it from Lord and Taylor. When it arrived it had a U shaped indent on the back from it being laid on the handle. The box it came in was barely big enough to fit the bag. I used a blow dryer on it and now you can't tell there was even an indent. To prevent any other mishaps I tied the handles with a ribbon.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! I'm in love with it.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Wow its perfect! I hope Nordstorm, Bloomingdales or Macys carry this color again soon..


Crossing fingers that they do. It was so hard to find.


----------



## paula3boys

oluchika said:


> I just ordered my first selma in dark dune from nordstrom! Very excited, had tried different colors before it, but for some reason I have always loved the dark dune. Hopefully I'll love it and finally keep a bag, lol. Friends/family think I have alot of bags but I always end  up returning them during the return period if I don't LOVE the bag or haven't used it alot, even if I got it on sale.




You return bags that you have used?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> I ordered it from Lord and Taylor. When it arrived it had a U shaped indent on the back from it being laid on the handle. The box it came in was barely big enough to fit the bag. I used a blow dryer on it and now you can't tell there was even an indent. To prevent any other mishaps I tied the handles with a ribbon.




Good idea!


----------



## ley2

I have question in mind.. how do we maintain saffiano leather? Do we need to apply leather oil regularly too?


----------



## missmoimoi

I want this one and if I could, I'd get the raspberry quilted one too!  
Can't remember which website but it was described as quilted saffiano leather and I knew it did not look like saffiano leather.  Anyway, it's not...it's quilted lambskin.  Soft enough, very nice but not as soft as some other "older" MK quilted bags.


----------



## avental

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2723259
> 
> 
> I want this one and if I could, I'd get the raspberry quilted one too!
> Can't remember which website but it was described as quilted saffiano leather and I knew it did not look like saffiano leather.  Anyway, it's not...it's quilted lambskin.  Soft enough, very nice but not as soft as some other "older" MK quilted bags.


They are gorgeous&#128525; I'm planning on getting the quilted selma too


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I have question in mind.. how do we maintain saffiano leather? Do we need to apply leather oil regularly too?


You can use leather cleaner and conditioner, as with any other types of leather.  However, stay away from leather stain & rain treatments because the saffiano leather is already pre-treated to be stain, water, and scratch resistant.  There is a chance if you try to re-treat it that the color could run.


----------



## oluchika

paula3boys said:


> You return bags that you have used?



No I never used them. I keep them with the tags attached and take them out in my apartment  before I decide to take the tags off. If I never had the urge to cut the tags, I end up returning them.


----------



## paula3boys

oluchika said:


> No I never used them. I keep them with the tags attached and take them out in my apartment  before I decide to take the tags off. If I never had the urge to cut the tags, I end up returning them.




I asked because you said you return before return period is up if you haven't used them a lot so that implies you used them


----------



## oluchika

paula3boys said:


> I asked because you said you return before return period is up if you haven't used them a lot so that implies you used them



Sorry if that was implied, but it wasn't what I meant. I don't use my handbags on a daily basis because of the work I do, so when I'm buying a handbag I have to really love it in order to decide I'm going to keep it.


----------



## mekj1986

I have been back and forth over the medium selma, what colour to buy etc  and I finally tried one on the other day and I just don't think they  look quite right worn on the long strap... which is how I intend to wear  it. Do any of you have a medium messenger? I'm wondering how it  compares in size to the medium satchel.. I prefer the style without the  grab handles since I will never use them but I want it to be big enough  for my essentials plus a nappy/wipes etc for the baby at the weekend..  any help?


----------



## ley2

mekj1986 said:


> I have been back and forth over the medium selma, what colour to buy etc  and I finally tried one on the other day and I just don't think they  look quite right worn on the long strap... which is how I intend to wear  it. Do any of you have a medium messenger? I'm wondering how it  compares in size to the medium satchel.. I prefer the style without the  grab handles since I will never use them but I want it to be big enough  for my essentials plus a nappy/wipes etc for the baby at the weekend..  any help?



I think both medium satchel and medium messenger has similar space size.. satchel doesnt look good on strap, while messenger strap does look longer.. but I doubt it is big enough to keep nappy/wipes for baby.. +your own stuff such as wallet etc.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> My medium dark dune selma




Is dark dune actually new color? Or its been around for awhile?


----------



## mekj1986

ley2 said:


> I think both medium satchel and medium messenger has similar space size.. satchel doesnt look good on strap, while messenger strap does look longer.. but I doubt it is big enough to keep nappy/wipes for baby.. +your own stuff such as wallet etc.


Thanks! If the space is similar (or better still the same) that's fine cause I know I have space in the satchel, it's just so hard to judge size as it looks so different on everyone and I haven't seen a WIMB Mum edition, haha


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is dark dune actually new color? Or its been around for awhile?


Dark dune is not a new color.


----------



## ubo22

mekj1986 said:


> I have been back and forth over the medium selma, what colour to buy etc  and I finally tried one on the other day and I just don't think they  look quite right worn on the long strap... which is how I intend to wear  it. Do any of you have a medium messenger? I'm wondering how it  compares in size to the medium satchel.. I prefer the style without the  grab handles since I will never use them but I want it to be big enough  for my essentials plus a nappy/wipes etc for the baby at the weekend..  any help?


Medium Messenger = 10.5"L x 6.5"H x 3"D
Medium Satchel = 12"L x 9"H x 5"D

The medium satchel definitely is bigger than the messenger and has quite a bit more interior space for your things.  However, the medium messenger is not tiny (e.g., it can fit an iPad mini).  It should fit your essentials and a very small packet of nappy/wipes.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Is dark dune actually new color? Or its been around for awhile?


It's an older color I believe it first came out last year in the fall. Don't quote me on that because I'm fairly new to the Selma club. However it's very hard to find in the medium satchel.


----------



## paula3boys

Dark dune and dark khaki have both been released before so these are like re-released colors


----------



## AMLoveBags

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2723259
> 
> 
> I want this one and if I could, I'd get the raspberry quilted one too!
> Can't remember which website but it was described as quilted saffiano leather and I knew it did not look like saffiano leather.  Anyway, it's not...it's quilted lambskin.  Soft enough, very nice but not as soft as some other "older" MK quilted bags.




Just ordered the quilted selma.  Will post pic when she arrives!


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> Dark dune and dark khaki have both been released before so these are like re-released colors



Oh.. ic. I hope they release more dark dune but not too much.. just enough to keep the excitement going! )


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Medium Messenger = 10.5"L x 6.5"H x 3"D
> Medium Satchel = 12"L x 9"H x 5"D
> 
> The medium satchel definitely is bigger than the messenger and has quite a bit more interior space for your things.  However, the medium messenger is not tiny (e.g., it can fit an iPad mini).  It should fit your essentials and a very small packet of nappy/wipes.



WSS.

I have both... there is definitely a size difference


----------



## 2 stars

Do you ladies think Michael Kors will bring the quilted selma in medium size? I really hope he does...I'm eyeing that deep pink with silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Do you ladies think Michael Kors will bring the quilted selma in medium size? I really hope he does...I'm eyeing that deep pink with silver hardware.


It's weird because he usually comes out with the medium size when he first introduces a new bag.  If you look at the dimensions of the large quilted Selma, you'll notice that it is really close to the size of the medium saffiano Selma.  Take a closer look.  The large might really be the size of a medium.


----------



## NurseNJ

I know this may sound like a silly question...but, where do you guys put your current purse you are using?  For instance, when I get home I put my purse and keys on the table in the foyer under a lamp.  I got to thinking...wonder if having a purse under a lamp could have long term negative effects on the leather or coloring?...Again, prolly a silly question..but none the less, got me wondering....I love my Selma's!


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> I know this may sound like a silly question...but, where do you guys put your current purse you are using?  For instance, when I get home I put my purse and keys on the table in the foyer under a lamp.  I got to thinking...wonder if having a purse under a lamp could have long term negative effects on the leather or coloring?...Again, prolly a silly question..but none the less, got me wondering....I love my Selma's!


Not a silly question at all.  I put the current bag I'm using with everything still in it on a dresser in its dustbag every evening.  I once had a bag on a dresser at a relative's house and overnight his cat jumped on top of it and scratched my bag!!!  Now I don't go anywhere overnight without my dust bag.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> I put the current bag I'm using with everything still in it on a dresser in its dustbag every evening.  I once had a bag on a dresser at a relative's house and overnight his cat jumped on top of it and scratched my bag!!!  Now I don't go anywhere overnight without my dust bag.







oh...that's a great idea!!!


----------



## namiboo

ubo22 said:


> It's weird because he usually comes out with the medium size when he first introduces a new bag.  If you look at the dimensions of the large quilted Selma, you'll notice that it is really close to the size of the medium saffiano Selma.  Take a closer look.  The large might really be the size of a medium.




According to the MK site, the quilted Selma is 1 inch shorter but 1 inch longer than the large one. I also looked at the model photos and it looks roughly the same size as the large.


----------



## mekj1986

ubo22 said:


> Medium Messenger = 10.5"L x 6.5"H x 3"D
> Medium Satchel = 12"L x 9"H x 5"D
> 
> The medium satchel definitely is bigger than the messenger and has quite a bit more interior space for your things.  However, the medium messenger is not tiny (e.g., it can fit an iPad mini).  It should fit your essentials and a very small packet of nappy/wipes.


very useful, thank you! I know it's not a big bag but I have so many structured messenger styles that I can never use cause I need to carry baby essentials and I want one that will look smart but I can feasibly use on the weekends with the kids. I love my LV Neverfull but I fancy a change sometimes!


----------



## ubo22

namiboo said:


> According to the MK site, the quilted Selma is 1 inch shorter but 1 inch longer than the large one. I also looked at the model photos and it looks roughly the same size as the large.


So it's the length of a large Selma but the height of a medium Selma...hmmm.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Summer blue Selma w/ Camo


----------



## keishapie1973

AMLoveBags said:


> Just ordered the quilted selma.  Will post pic when she arrives!



Can't wait to see it!!!! 



ley2 said:


> Oh.. ic. I hope they release more dark dune but not too much.. just enough to keep the excitement going! )



I agree!!!


----------



## 2 stars

I'm dying to get a pink selma  Wish my local MK boutique wasn't so far away so that I could go look at the deep pink quilted selma.


----------



## NurseNJ

And so the addiction begins...
Got my 2nd Selma!  I can't wait for the 3rd!


----------



## bellevie0891

NurseNJ said:


> And so the addiction begins...
> Got my 2nd Selma!  I can't wait for the 3rd!



 LOVE the black... so classy!! I have a slight love for the Selma too!


----------



## oluchika

Got my large dark dune selma today from nordstrom and am not happy. I can tell it was clearly either a customer return or one on display. Doesn't even have the factory tag, but one made by nordstrom when an item is missing a tag. Also has some black marks, scratches on the feet, and was not wrapped like a bag that was brand new. It's already packed up to be mailed back tomorrow. 

Thinking of ordering from bloomingdales this time. At least they have a 15% off sale that I can use on michael kors.


----------



## ley2

oluchika said:


> Got my large dark dune selma today from nordstrom and am not happy. I can tell it was clearly either a customer return or one on display. Doesn't even have the factory tag, but one made by nordstrom when an item is missing a tag. Also has some black marks, scratches on the feet, and was not wrapped like a bag that was brand new. It's already packed up to be mailed back tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking of ordering from bloomingdales this time. At least they have a 15% off sale that I can use on michael kors.



Oh yeah.. they do have large selma dark dune.. you can order before offer is ended tml!


----------



## NurseNJ

tonyaann said:


> LOVE the black... so classy!! I have a slight love for the Selma too!





Thank you!!  I haven't loved a style purse like this in a loooong time!  I want the luggage one and the pink...and I think that will do it   maybe.....haha


----------



## coivcte

NurseNJ said:


> Thank you!!  I haven't loved a style purse like this in a loooong time!  I want the luggage one and the pink...and I think that will do it   maybe.....haha



+1 once you bought, you can't stop!


----------



## 2 stars

NurseNJ said:


> Thank you!!  I haven't loved a style purse like this in a loooong time!  I want the luggage one and the pink...and I think that will do it   maybe.....haha


+1 I also want a pink one and I'd love a black one with silver hardware. 

Last night I changed from my medium navy selma to my medium dark dune selma and noticed my dark dune to be slightly bigger. There was barely any room left in my navy whereas in my dark dune my stuff has room to breathe. I also noticed the saffiano leather to be more stiff on my navy selma it seems like that one is going to hold it's shape way better than my dark dune. Has anyone else noticed anything like this with their selmas?


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> +1 I also want a pink one and I'd love a black one with silver hardware.
> 
> Last night I changed from my medium navy selma to my medium dark dune selma and noticed my dark dune to be slightly bigger. There was barely any room left in my navy whereas in my dark dune my stuff has room to breathe. I also noticed the saffiano leather to be more stiff on my navy selma it seems like that one is going to hold it's shape way better than my dark dune. Has anyone else noticed anything like this with their selmas?


There might be a quality control issue with the medium Selmas.  MK boutiques keep insisting that they won't be making the medium anymore, but all the retailers seem to still carry that size.  I think the retailers are special ordering the mediums due to demand.  All of my Selmas are the large size, and they are all exactly the same size and quality.


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> Got my large dark dune selma today from nordstrom and am not happy. I can tell it was clearly either a customer return or one on display. Doesn't even have the factory tag, but one made by nordstrom when an item is missing a tag. Also has some black marks, scratches on the feet, and was not wrapped like a bag that was brand new. It's already packed up to be mailed back tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking of ordering from bloomingdales this time. At least they have a 15% off sale that I can use on michael kors.


Sorry to hear this.  Nordstrom is usually really good about their shipments.  Definitely return it and get it on sale elsewhere.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> +1 I also want a pink one and I'd love a black one with silver hardware.
> 
> Last night I changed from my medium navy selma to my medium dark dune selma and noticed my dark dune to be slightly bigger. There was barely any room left in my navy whereas in my dark dune my stuff has room to breathe. I also noticed the saffiano leather to be more stiff on my navy selma it seems like that one is going to hold it's shape way better than my dark dune. Has anyone else noticed anything like this with their selmas?



How long ago did u purchase your medium selma navy? It could be batch to batch variation. Could you pls check the 4 feet? If both bags are having the same size? If I am not wrong the newer selma has broader/bigger feet..


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> There might be a quality control issue with the medium Selmas.  MK boutiques keep insisting that they won't be making the medium anymore, but all the retailers seem to still carry that size.  I think the retailers are special ordering the mediums due to demand.  All of my Selmas are the large size, and they are all exactly the same size and quality.


The SA's at my local MK boutique keep telling me the same thing but I keep seeing new colors pop up online like the apple green and orange in medium. It's weird!


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> How long ago did u purchase your medium selma navy? It could be batch to batch variation. Could you pls check the 4 feet? If both bags are having the same size? If I am not wrong the newer selma has broader/bigger feet..


I didn't think about the possible batch to batch variation. I purchased my navy in May from Macy's and my dark dune this month from Lord and Taylor. My navy has the old style dust bag and my dark dune has the newer style dust bag. I will check the feet on my navy when I get home but my dark dune shows 5/8 of an inch.


----------



## NurseNJ

oluchika said:


> Got my large dark dune selma today from nordstrom and am not happy. I can tell it was clearly either a customer return or one on display. Doesn't even have the factory tag, but one made by nordstrom when an item is missing a tag. Also has some black marks, scratches on the feet, and was not wrapped like a bag that was brand new. It's already packed up to be mailed back tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking of ordering from bloomingdales this time. At least they have a 15% off sale that I can use on michael kors.





This is sad news to hear.  I rec'd mine yesterday and it was wrapped so very well...even in a sealed bag.  I would def return and I would also live chat with them to let them know.  One thing that is bothering me is my husband took one look at my purse and said "Wow, they messed up on the lettering!"  I actually thought it looked good...but he's a sign guy so he knows how things should be lined up.  I'm debating now if I will send it back...after all I did pay retail price.  But I've heard a lot say the letters are slightly off....Wonder why that is?  With all the technology we have today...cant they get a machine that insures straight and evenly spaced lettering??  What do you guys think?


----------



## NurseNJ

Here is a close up of the letters.  What do you ladies think?  I thought It looked good...hubby not so much.  I mean after all, is there a such thing as an absolute "perfect" purse?  I mean the leather looks perfect...no dents, no smudges...nothing!  and Nordsrom did a phenomenal job of packing it.....  What is he seeing that I'm not?  He thinks the MI is too close together?  arghhhhh!  so frustrating....I need new sets of eyes...so ladies let me have it!


----------



## bellevie0891

NurseNJ said:


> Here is a close up of the letters.  What do you ladies think?  I thought It looked good...hubby not so much.  I mean after all, is there a such thing as an absolute "perfect" purse?  I mean the leather looks perfect...no dents, no smudges...nothing!  and Nordsrom did a phenomenal job of packing it.....  What is he seeing that I'm not?  He thinks the MI is too close together?  arghhhhh!  so frustrating....I need new sets of eyes...so ladies let me have it!




I think the lettering looks great!!


----------



## NurseNJ

tonyaann said:


> I think the lettering looks great!!



Thank you!  I'm just so nervous...I guess I wanted him to love it as much as me! haha! (not happening)  But,  I still want him to be pleased with the money I spent.  And of course after I was researching the lettering issues on google..I found a person that had one forsale on ebay that the letter M was completely missing...I think if a letter fell off, I'd faint!


----------



## oluchika

I think I'm going to get the Selma in either luggage or black from Macy's on Saturday to get 25% off. The dark dune I paid retail for. Plus I realized that that dark dune is really similar to the coach silt color. I have the Madison hobo and when I put the two side by side they were really close, just the silt being slightly darker. It all makes sense now why I chose the silt bag in the first place. I think because I missed out on getting the Selma in dark dune last year, the silt was a close enough match.


----------



## NurseNJ

oluchika said:


> I think I'm going to get the Selma in either luggage or black from Macy's on Saturday to get 25% off. The dark dune I paid retail for. Plus I realized that that dark dune is really similar to the coach silt color. I have the Madison hobo and when I put the two side by side they were really close, just the silt being slightly darker. It all makes sense now why I chose the silt bag in the first place. I think because I missed out on getting the Selma in dark dune last year, the silt was a close enough match.



I love my black one...I'm def getting the luggage next...I think...


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> Here is a close up of the letters.  What do you ladies think?  I thought It looked good...hubby not so much.  I mean after all, is there a such thing as an absolute "perfect" purse?  I mean the leather looks perfect...no dents, no smudges...nothing!  and Nordsrom did a phenomenal job of packing it.....  What is he seeing that I'm not?  He thinks the MI is too close together?  arghhhhh!  so frustrating....I need new sets of eyes...so ladies let me have it!


I think the lettering looks fine.  But if it bothers you, take your husband with you to the store to exchange it and have him help you pick out another one that meets his discerning eye.


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> I think I'm going to get the Selma in either luggage or black from Macy's on Saturday to get 25% off. The dark dune I paid retail for. Plus I realized that that dark dune is really similar to the coach silt color. I have the Madison hobo and when I put the two side by side they were really close, just the silt being slightly darker. It all makes sense now why I chose the silt bag in the first place. I think because I missed out on getting the Selma in dark dune last year, the silt was a close enough match.





NurseNJ said:


> I love my black one...I'm def getting the luggage next...I think...



You can't go wrong with either luggage or black.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> I think the lettering looks fine.  But if it bothers you, take your husband with you to the store to exchange it and have him help you pick out another one that meets his discerning eye.




ikr?  who woulda thunk the hubby would be so involved? lmao  I think I'm gonna leave it as is..my luck I'd exchange it,...get home...and there would be a big dent in the leather...or something worse...I guess if anybody is looking at my purse that close...well then, they're too close..lol


----------



## NurseNJ

Hey just in case anyone didn't know...bloomies is offering a discount on Selmas if you put in promo code Fashfund.. you get an extra 15% off.  I just rec'd my order from Nordies yesterday and I called them today and they honored it.


----------



## ley2

NurseNJ said:


> Thank you!  I'm just so nervous...I guess I wanted him to love it as much as me! haha! (not happening)  But,  I still want him to be pleased with the money I spent.  And of course after I was researching the lettering issues on google..I found a person that had one forsale on ebay that the letter M was completely missing...I think if a letter fell off, I'd faint!



I also think the lettering looks perfectly fine..   is it black or coffee color? If store has it, you could exchange and inspect its condition before leaving. Be sure you check everything and not just lettering


----------



## ley2

Is Macys sales only in store? Or online too?


----------



## ley2

NurseNJ said:


> Hey just in case anyone didn't know...bloomies is offering a discount on Selmas if you put in promo code Fashfund.. you get an extra 15% off.  I just rec'd my order from Nordies yesterday and I called them today and they honored it.



I received the email too.. ending today. Btw, will Nordies consider price match if Bloomie has exactly the same model but different colour?


----------



## NurseNJ

ley2 said:


> I received the email too.. ending today. Btw, will Nordies consider price match if Bloomie has exactly the same model but different colour?


They should...if you tell them the promo code  Fashfund....as far as I know that code is working on all the selmas.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I received the email too.. ending today. Btw, will Nordies consider price match if Bloomie has exactly the same model but different colour?


Try, but they usually don't price match unless it's the same item, size, and color.


----------



## NurseNJ

ley2 said:


> I also think the lettering looks perfectly fine..   is it black or coffee color? If store has it, you could exchange and inspect its condition before leaving. Be sure you check everything and not just lettering




It is black...and beautiful...I think I'm just gonna keep it....from what I see comparing online, most look the same...so, I'll take my chances with this one instead of risking getting one worse..lol


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Try, but they usually don't price match unless it's the same item, size, and color.



Grin.. I am aiming for medium sutton dark dune but bloomie only has dark khaki.. do you girls think they will honor it?

Or does Nordie offer sign up discount? Macys has 15% and Bloomie offers 10%.. I probably could use if Nordie offer one too..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Grin.. I am aiming for medium sutton dark dune but bloomie only has dark khaki.. do you girls think they will honor it?
> 
> Or does Nordie offer sign up discount? Macys has 15% and Bloomie offers 10%.. I probably could use if Nordie offer one too..


Call Macy's and have them search their store inventory for it.  If they can find one for you, presale it for the Shop for a Cause event at 25% off.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> Call Macy's and have them search their store inventory for it.  If they can find one for you, presale it for the Shop for a Cause event at 25% off.



When I tried today to use the Macy one...they said there was nothing available...I didnt know it started tomorrow, right?  drats...I shoulda waited...


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> When I tried today to use the Macy one...they said there was nothing available...I didnt know it started tomorrow, right?  drats...I shoulda waited...


Depending on how much you'll save on your current purchase, you can still purchase through Macy's and then return the one you have (assuming you haven't used it and all the tags are still attached).  Shop for a Cause is Saturday, but they're currently taking presale orders.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Depending on how much you'll save on your current purchase, you can still purchase through Macy's and then return the one you have (assuming you haven't used it and all the tags are still attached).  Shop for a Cause is Saturday, but they're currently taking presale orders.



I dont receive email for preorder though.. do they sell online with 25% off?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I dont receive email for preorder though.. do they sell online with 25% off?


When I've done presale orders with Macy's in the past, I could either call it in and have the item held for me until the sale date or go to the store, pick out the item, and then have it held until the sale date.  Apparently, you can also do online orders.  (see link below about the event)

https://customerservice.macys.com/a...+For+A+Cause+event?/kw/shop%20for%20a%20cause


----------



## baggaliciouz

just want to share my first ever Michael Kors bag - Selma my new baby &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ubo22

baggaliciouz said:


> just want to share my first ever Michael Kors bag - Selma my new baby &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726521


Medium or large?  Dark dune?  Gorgeous!


----------



## NurseNJ

baggaliciouz said:


> just want to share my first ever Michael Kors bag - Selma my new baby &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726521


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## baggaliciouz

thank you!  this one is large..


----------



## NurseNJ

baggaliciouz said:


> thank you!  this one is large..


 

These are so addictive....I'm shopping for my 3rd one now...What is it with these Selmas? LOL:giggles:


----------



## Christa72720

NurseNJ said:


> Here is a close up of the letters.  What do you ladies think?  I thought It looked good...hubby not so much.  I mean after all, is there a such thing as an absolute "perfect" purse?  I mean the leather looks perfect...no dents, no smudges...nothing!  and Nordsrom did a phenomenal job of packing it.....  What is he seeing that I'm not?  He thinks the MI is too close together?  arghhhhh!  so frustrating....I need new sets of eyes...so ladies let me have it!



All of my Selma's have the MI close together. I don't even notice it anymore


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm so excited! I went shoe shopping with my friend at Macy's yesterday and we stopped to look at handbags (of course!!). The sales lady said we could presale bags for 25% off if we bought one of the 5 dollar Shop for a Cause vouchers. I wasn't really interested at first only because I wasn't there to buy anything; but then I spied ONE pearl grey Selma! It was the last one and I immediately had the SA put it on hold; going to pick it up Monday after work! Also, Monday is the first day of school (for me and my students) and grad school so my new selma will be a welcome treat!! Yay!!

P.S. They had a couple of dark dune jet set totes so I tried one on just to compare color. While the dark dune is pretty, the pearl grey really stood out to me and I liked it much more in person.


----------



## paula3boys

So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)



OMG you found medium selma dark dune at $100   cheaper? Any special/member card?


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> When I've done presale orders with Macy's in the past, I could either call it in and have the item held for me until the sale date or go to the store, pick out the item, and then have it held until the sale date.  Apparently, you can also do online orders.  (see link below about the event)
> 
> https://customerservice.macys.com/a...+For+A+Cause+event?/kw/shop%20for%20a%20cause



Let me try. Thanks! )


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)




Paula what did you think of the Dark Dune Selma in real life.  It looks pretty but I keep seeing the color look different depending upon the bag


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> Paula what did you think of the Dark Dune Selma in real life.  It looks pretty but I keep seeing the color look different depending upon the bag



I saw sutton medium dark dune and its really pretty! Nv seen selma in person though..


----------



## coivcte

NurseNJ said:


> Thank you!!  I haven't loved a style purse like this in a loooong time!  I want the luggage one and the pink...and I think that will do it   maybe.....haha





paula3boys said:


> So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)



Sorry for the silly question in advance, I am from Sydney Australia.
I have read on a few threads about shopping at the military stores, what does that mean?
I assume it is conditions etc?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm so excited! I went shoe shopping with my friend at Macy's yesterday and we stopped to look at handbags (of course!!). The sales lady said we could presale bags for 25% off if we bought one of the 5 dollar Shop for a Cause vouchers. I wasn't really interested at first only because I wasn't there to buy anything; but then I spied ONE pearl grey Selma! It was the last one and I immediately had the SA put it on hold; going to pick it up Monday after work! Also, Monday is the first day of school (for me and my students) and grad school so my new selma will be a welcome treat!! Yay!!
> 
> P.S. They had a couple of dark dune jet set totes so I tried one on just to compare color. While the dark dune is pretty, the pearl grey really stood out to me and I liked it much more in person.


That pearl grey Selma was meant to be.  Congratulations!


----------



## 2 stars

Have you ladies seen a medium black selma with silver hardware? I received a Michael Kors email showing a large black selma with silver hardware. I prefer silver over gold and this would be my dream bag. I know Macy's is having their shop for a cause this Saturday and I could get the medium with gold hardware. Idk whether I should go for it or wait patiently.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)


LOL.  You started with no medium dark dune Selmas and ended up with two!  Great deal.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Sorry for the silly question in advance, I am from Sydney Australia.
> 
> I have read on a few threads about shopping at the military stores, what does that mean?
> 
> I assume it is conditions etc?




You have to be in the military or a dependent of someone who is to shop at the military stores. It's always 20% off retail and no tax. If you buy online it's free shipping on purchases over $49. They have clearance at times so it's even better deal on those items. I recently got a $358 bag for $78.


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> You have to be in the military or a dependent of someone who is to shop at the military stores. It's always 20% off retail and no tax. If you buy online it's free shipping on purchases over $49. They have clearance at times so it's even better deal on those items. I recently got a $358 bag for $78.



Hmm.. Never heard before.. it seems not everyone can buy from millitary shop.. ( I am getting so desperate. Haha.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Have you ladies seen a medium black selma with silver hardware? I received a Michael Kors email showing a large black selma with silver hardware. I prefer silver over gold and this would be my dream bag. I know Macy's is having their shop for a cause this Saturday and I could get the medium with gold hardware. Idk whether I should go for it or wait patiently.


I believe MK only made the black Selma with shw in large and that was last year.  It is not currently available.  If I were to ever buy a black Selma, I would only buy one with shw.  If you prefer shw, you should wait because he probably will come out with it again in the future.  However, I doubt he'll bring it back in the medium size since MK stores keep saying they won't be making mediums anymore.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I believe MK only made the black Selma with shw in large and that was last year.  It is not currently available.  If I were to ever buy a black Selma, I would only buy one with shw.  If you prefer shw, you should wait because he probably will come out with it again in the future.  However, I doubt he'll bring it back in the medium size since MK stores keep saying they won't be making mediums anymore.


I just received an email from Michael Kors yesterday showing a large selma with silver hardware. I think the MK stores just tell us they won't be making the mediums anymore so that people buy the large. I was told medium size was a department store item even though my local MK store sometimes has medium size. This is confusing.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I just received an email from Michael Kors yesterday showing a large selma with silver hardware. I think the MK stores just tell us they won't be making the mediums anymore so that people buy the large. I was told medium size was a department store item even though my local MK store sometimes has medium size. This is confusing.


Does your email provide a product number?  The only one I could find on their website says "not available."


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> When I've done presale orders with Macy's in the past, I could either call it in and have the item held for me until the sale date or go to the store, pick out the item, and then have it held until the sale date.  Apparently, you can also do online orders.  (see link below about the event)
> 
> https://customerservice.macys.com/a...+For+A+Cause+event?/kw/shop%20for%20a%20cause


Do you have to wait until tomorrow to buy the pass? It seems that way.  I know it's for tomorrow only.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Do you have to wait until tomorrow to buy the pass? It seems that way.  I know it's for tomorrow only.


The sale is tomorrow, but the passes started being sold on August 13th.  If you can, buy the pass today so you can focus on shopping tomorrow.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> The sale is tomorrow, but the passes started being sold on August 13th.  If you can, buy the pass today so you can focus on shopping tomorrow.




Is it 1 pass per purchase? Or 1 pass per item? I think tml Macys website is going to be overwhelming with purchases


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> The sale is tomorrow, but the passes started being sold on August 13th.  If you can, buy the pass today so you can focus on shopping tomorrow.


Can you only buy the pass in the store? I can't seem to buy it online.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is it 1 pass per purchase? Or 1 pass per item? I think tml Macys website is going to be overwhelming with purchases


The pass is for the entire day in store.  So you'll save 25% on all your purchases on Saturday!  Online it only works once, so you'll need to plan one online checkout.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Can you only buy the pass in the store? I can't seem to buy it online.


You're right.  When I look more closely at the website it says you have to add the pass to your shopping bag on Saturday when buying online.  So online passes are one time use for each checkout.  In store passes can be purchased in advance or on Saturday in store.

https://customerservice.macys.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/776?cm_sp=macys_customer_service-_-search_results-_-Need+information+on+our+Shop+For+A+Cause+event?/kw/shop%20for%20a%20cause?LinkshareID=oGj7akNVsTg-AXm8Iln_o82Sfx3TxnNXpg&PartnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> You're right.  When I look more closely at the website it says you have to add the pass to your shopping bag on Saturday when buying online.  So online passes are one time use for each checkout.  In store passes can be purchased in advance or on Saturday in store.
> 
> https://customerservice.macys.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/776?cm_sp=macys_customer_service-_-search_results-_-Need+information+on+our+Shop+For+A+Cause+event?/kw/shop%20for%20a%20cause?LinkshareID=oGj7akNVsTg-AXm8Iln_o82Sfx3TxnNXpg&PartnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


Okay good I'm not losing my mind - we both saw the same thing.  I wonder if they will switch over at midnight - maybe EST. Hmmm I guess I'll just have to check later.   Bummer that some of the bags that are reduced a second time will go off sale tomorrow. There would have been some major, major deals if you could get an extra 25% off!!!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay good I'm not losing my mind - we both saw the same thing.  I wonder if they will switch over at midnight - maybe EST. Hmmm I guess I'll just have to check later.   Bummer that some of the bags that are reduced a second time will go off sale tomorrow. There would have been some major, major deals if you could get an extra 25% off!!!


I think the Macy's website is going to crash tomorrow!    It's going to be like...on your mark, get set, go! right after midnight or whenever they open up the site for Shop for a Cause online purchases.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> I think the Macy's website is going to crash tomorrow!    It's going to be like...on your mark, get set, go! right after midnight or whenever they open up the site for Shop for a Cause online purchases.



Yeah tml everyone will be going crazy! 

By the way, will there be any coupon code?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Yeah tml everyone will be going crazy!
> 
> By the way, will there be any coupon code?


I don't think there will be a coupon code.  It will just be a $5 pass applied to your online order to get the extra 25% off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> I think the Macy's website is going to crash tomorrow!    It's going to be like...on your mark, get set, go! right after midnight or whenever they open up the site for Shop for a Cause online purchases.


I know - it will be madness!!


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> I know - it will be madness!!



It will be fun!!!! )


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> I think the Macy's website is going to crash tomorrow!    It's going to be like...on your mark, get set, go! right after midnight or whenever they open up the site for Shop for a Cause online purchases.


The Macy's code can be "added to your cart" starting August 23rd and will allow you to get the 25% off on your purchase.


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> The Macy's code can be "added to your cart" starting August 23rd and will allow you to get the 25% off on your purchase.




Is it EST? I am anxiously waiting haha..


----------



## Star Light

paula3boys said:


> So I'm returning my dark dune medium Selma when I get it at Fed Ex tomorrow because I found it for $100 cheaper! Anyone looking for one, I'll return mine to Lynnwood, WA on Saturday. Anyone who can shop military store AAFES online, they have it for $223 (always no tax and no shipping fee!)



Could you tell me how much the large navy selma is going for on aafes?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Is anyone able to see the shop for a cause on Macy's yet?


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Is it EST? I am anxiously waiting haha..


Haha! I have no clue! I am not allowed to buy in more handbags. I just forced myself to photograph my entire collection as a reminder!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Haha! I have no clue! I am not allowed to buy in more handbags. I just forced myself to photograph my entire collection as a reminder!




Ummmm... Hello... Share the pics


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Ummmm... Hello... Share the pics


Check out the show me your MK bags... I actually cited you in my post! Hahaha

Had to wait until my husband went out of town for the weekend!


----------



## ley2

AMLoveBags said:


> Is anyone able to see the shop for a cause on Macy's yet?




Not yet.. probably only when store opens to be fair for everyone?


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> Haha! I have no clue! I am not allowed to buy in more handbags. I just forced myself to photograph my entire collection as a reminder!



I bet you wont be able to resist this!


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> I bet you wont be able to resist this!


I think I'm safe... I am holding out for a deep pink regular saffiano selma..

if it is released...

It is suppose to be a gift from husband for our 14 year anniversary in September. In my mind, that makes getting a new handbag okay as it will be labeled "gift".It would be rude to return it. That's good logic, right?


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> I think I'm safe... I am holding out for a deep pink regular saffiano selma..
> 
> if it is released...
> 
> It is suppose to be a gift from husband for our 14 year anniversary in September. In my mind, that makes getting a new handbag okay as it will be labeled "gift".It would be rude to return it. That's good logic, right?




Haha.. yeah. It is indeed!  I am thinking to buy medium dark khaki (in exchange of dark dune) since Macys only has dark khaki but my husband doesnt like the color.. I think I am back to square one now. Probably will get safer color like navy or black..


----------



## BeachBagGal

AMLoveBags said:


> Is anyone able to see the shop for a cause on Macy's yet?


No!


----------



## Minkette

It is up now...


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> It is up now...



Yeah.. It is!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay good I'm not losing my mind - we both saw the same thing.  I wonder if they will switch over at midnight - maybe EST. Hmmm I guess I'll just have to check later.   Bummer that some of the bags that are reduced a second time will go off sale tomorrow. There would have been some major, major deals if you could get an extra 25% off!!!


Many of the bags that were already reduced are still reduced TODAY!!!  So you'll get 25% off the already discounted prices.  Have fun shopping.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Many of the bags that were already reduced are still reduced TODAY!!!  So you'll get 25% off the already discounted prices.  Have fun shopping.


I ordered a few bags...couldn't pass up the great deals! I know I won't keep them all (so I say lol).


----------



## paula3boys

Star Light said:


> Could you tell me how much the large navy selma is going for on aafes?



I think it was $268


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Paula what did you think of the Dark Dune Selma in real life.  It looks pretty but I keep seeing the color look different depending upon the bag



I think it is very pretty. It does remind me of Coach silt color.


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> I think it was $268



It sounds they offer 25% off. What a good bargain since no tax too! Such a pity I couldnt buy from aafes for medium selma dark dune..


----------



## ley2

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered a few bags...couldn't pass up the great deals! I know I won't keep them all (so I say lol).



Same here too! I ordered medium black and navy. Now oos online. Will keep one though and hunting for dark dune color *still persistent on this one! Haha! )*


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Same here too! I ordered medium black and navy. Now oos online. Will keep one though and hunting for dark dune color *still persistent on this one! Haha! )*



I am returning a medium dark dune one to Lynnwood, WA store if you want to call them to get it. It is full price unless you can talk them  into matching Macy's sales.


----------



## NurseNJ

Got this medium slim wallet on clearance and 25% off to go with my Selma's!  41 dollars and some change!  Hope everyone had a great day of shopping!  Just thought I'd share!


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> I am returning a medium dark dune one to Lynnwood, WA store if you want to call them to get it. It is full price unless you can talk them  into matching Macy's sales.



Thanks! I doubt they can match Macys sales today. I tried Nordie to match sutton dark dune. Firstly, they cant honour due to $5 savings pass required. Secondly, Macys doesnt have dark dune online. Haha! I will keep hunting.. Still torn between sutton and selma. Saw sutton in boutique and it made my heartbeat skip a little


----------



## ley2

NurseNJ said:


> Got this medium slim wallet on clearance and 25% off to go with my Selma's!  41 dollars and some change!  Hope everyone had a great day of shopping!  Just thought I'd share!



Great deal NurseNJ!


----------



## NurseNJ

ley2 said:


> Great deal NurseNJ!




Thanks!!  Made my day!!!


----------



## Star Light

paula3boys said:


> I think it was $268



Thanks!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I didn't think about the possible batch to batch variation. I purchased my navy in May from Macy's and my dark dune this month from Lord and Taylor. My navy has the old style dust bag and my dark dune has the newer style dust bag. I will check the feet on my navy when I get home but my dark dune shows 5/8 of an inch.



Hi 2 stars, my friend owns medium navy, and the 4 feet diameter is only 4/8 of an inch. The leather seems stiff too. Could it be older vs newer batch? She bought hers somewhere last year. We have yet to compare against newer batch in store.


----------



## ley2

NurseNJ said:


> Thanks!!  Made my day!!!



I know it!!! I cant wairt for mine to arrive too!


----------



## sunblock




----------



## AMLoveBags

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered a few bags...couldn't pass up the great deals! I know I won't keep them all (so I say lol).





I picked up two bags on Macy's SFAC sale.  B/W Selma and Navy Sophie.  Plus the travel wallet in black.  Sitting home holding my breath, waiting for my goodies now!


----------



## Christa72720

sunblock said:


>


Ooh, that's tempting. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## NurseNJ

Beautiful bag Sunblock!  What the name of it? drool....love!


----------



## NurseNJ

Update on my black Selma.  We did end up taking it back to Nordies and exchanging it.  The hubby went with me and put his stamp of approval on it.  The letters on this one is fantastic.  The black was even a richer black.  I wonder how the same kind of bags can look so different...anyway...I'm happy and so is he now...lol  and Nordies customer service is like no other...love them!


----------



## Minkette

sunblock said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> Update on my black Selma.  We did end up taking it back to Nordies and exchanging it.  The hubby went with me and put his stamp of approval on it.  The letters on this one is fantastic.  The black was even a richer black.  I wonder how the same kind of bags can look so different...anyway...I'm happy and so is he now...lol  and Nordies customer service is like no other...love them!


Glad you could bring your hubby along for the exchange.  Sounds like it worked out for you.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> Glad you could bring your hubby along for the exchange.  Sounds like it worked out for you.




Thanks!  What was the verdict on conditioning Saffiano bags?  Are we supposed to or not?  the SA offered to do it...She was just bending over backwards to make the experience even better...but I declined.  I thought I read we weren't supposed to??


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> Thanks!  What was the verdict on conditioning Saffiano bags?  Are we supposed to or not?  the SA offered to do it...She was just bending over backwards to make the experience even better...but I declined.  I thought I read we weren't supposed to??


You can clean and condition the leather, as with all leathers.  You just shouldn't stain & rain treat them, since saffiano is already pre-treated.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> You can clean and condition the leather, as with all leathers.  You just shouldn't stain & rain treat them, since saffiano is already pre-treated.




Thanks ubo22  is there a conditioner that you can recommend?  or do you just use the MK ones?


----------



## ubo22

NurseNJ said:


> Thanks ubo22  is there a conditioner that you can recommend?  or do you just use the MK ones?


I just use my Coach leather a) cleaner and b) moisturizer when I need to on my bags.  You probably only need to moisturize/condition saffiano leather once a season.  For regular leather, you'll need to moisturize/condition anytime the leather gets wet, as water will dry out regular leather after it evaporates.


----------



## NurseNJ

ubo22 said:


> I just use my Coach leather a) cleaner and b) moisturizer when I need to on my bags.  You probably only need to moisturize/condition saffiano leather once a season.  For regular leather, you'll need to moisturize/condition anytime the leather gets wet, as water will dry out regular leather after it evaporates.



thank you!  I did not know this!  Love this site!  you ladies Rock!


----------



## sunblock

NurseNJ said:


> Beautiful bag Sunblock!  What the name of it? drool....love!



Its deep pink quilted selma


----------



## NurseNJ

sunblock said:


> Its deep pink quilted selma


I dont know how this color skipped by me...so gorgeous!!  me want!!


----------



## oluchika

NurseNJ said:


> I dont know how this color skipped by me...so gorgeous!!  me want!!



This one is new for the fall season. I have only seen it so far at my local MK boutique. It also comes in black with ghw


----------



## Minkette

oluchika said:


> This one is new for the fall season. I have only seen it so far at my local MK boutique. It also comes in black with ghw


I hear they have them in stock currently at Neimans!


----------



## avental

Minkette said:


> I hear they have them in stock currently at Neimans!


Do you happen to know if they (black quilted with gold hw) are available at any other department store that has friends and family sales?


----------



## Minkette

avental said:


> Do you happen to know if they (black quilted with gold hw) are available at any other department store that has friends and family sales?


Not that I am aware of...


----------



## avental

Minkette said:


> Not that I am aware of...


Thank you. ...I will keep my eye out


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> I hear they have them in stock currently at Neimans!



Are they the same saffiano leather? Same as selma or sutton?


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Are they the same saffiano leather? Same as selma or sutton?


They appear to be regular leather from the images...


----------



## oluchika

ley2 said:


> Are they the same saffiano leather? Same as selma or sutton?



The description for the bag says saffiano leather, but it's actually the soft leather.


----------



## oluchika

avental said:


> Do you happen to know if they (black quilted with gold hw) are available at any other department store that has friends and family sales?



I'm hoping this is a bag that eventually other department stores will get and not just be a boutique exclusive. I'm still eyeing the studded zip clutch


----------



## sunblock

ley2 said:


> Are they the same saffiano leather? Same as selma or sutton?



Its soft leather its really nice though reminds me of the lambskin on chanel


----------



## evelynhg1107

This is not exactly Selma related.. but I was just wondering, is it possible to have the logo lettering fixed? I bought a Jet Set Travel Slim Wallet from eBay and it's the only place I found the wallet in violet, so I really, really wanted it even though the seller warned me about the crooked lettering. I almost had a heart attack when I received the item. She wasn't kidding. The "I" is almost completely crooked.

I took the wallet to a local handbag repair store and they weren't sure if they could fix it because it seemed like the logo was pressed on as an entire plate, not by each individual alphabet. (They felt it through the bill compartment and said it felt like one entire piece) If they ripped it off, there's a chance it could be destroyed. They would do it for me but I'd have to be responsible for the possible bad outcome. This was what I was told.

I'm wondering if anyone else had their logo fixed before and can probably verify this, so I can give up and just live with it, even though looking at the picture alone gives me a heart burn.

Thanks!


----------



## NurseNJ

evelynhg1107 said:


> This is not exactly Selma related.. but I was just wondering, is it possible to have the logo lettering fixed? I bought a Jet Set Travel Slim Wallet from eBay and it's the only place I found the wallet in violet, so I really, really wanted it even though the seller warned me about the crooked lettering. I almost had a heart attack when I received the item. She wasn't kidding. The "I" is almost completely crooked.
> 
> I took the wallet to a local handbag repair store and they weren't sure if they could fix it because it seemed like the logo was pressed on as an entire plate, not by each individual alphabet. (They felt it through the bill compartment and said it felt like one entire piece) If they ripped it off, there's a chance it could be destroyed. They would do it for me but I'd have to be responsible for the possible bad outcome. This was what I was told.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else had their logo fixed before and can probably verify this, so I can give up and just live with it, even though looking at the picture alone gives me a heart burn.
> 
> Thanks!



My husband is a sign guy and is familiar with this type of lettering...unfortunately it is joined by a long metal piece in the back...and even if it were possible to straighten you'd have to pierce new holes in the leather...but anyway...I think once breaking the connection to do so would destroy it.  I know your pain....The hubby and I drove an hour to our nearest Nordies to exchange my Selma because the one I was shipped was off.  It's really sad that MK doesn't fix this quality control issue.


----------



## evelynhg1107

NurseNJ said:


> My husband is a sign guy and is familiar with this type of lettering...unfortunately it is joined by a long metal piece in the back...and even if it were possible to straighten you'd have to pierce new holes in the leather...but anyway...I think once breaking the connection to do so would destroy it.  I know your pain....The hubby and I drove an hour to our nearest Nordies to exchange my Selma because the one I was shipped was off.  It's really sad that MK doesn't fix this quality control issue.


Thank you so much for verifying it. My OCD was telling me to go ahead and have them tear it apart to try to straighten it, my brain was telling me not to be stupid. Either way, I guess there's no fix. Such a bummer.


----------



## NurseNJ

evelynhg1107 said:


> Thank you so much for verifying it. My OCD was telling me to go ahead and have them tear it apart to try to straighten it, my brain was telling me not to be stupid. Either way, I guess there's no fix. Such a bummer.




I know all about those OCD issues...just try and enjoy it...it is a wallet and wont be as noticeable as a handbag would.  Enjoy it in good health..It's beautiful!


----------



## evelynhg1107

NurseNJ said:


> I know all about those OCD issues...just try and enjoy it...it is a wallet and wont be as noticeable as a handbag would.  Enjoy it in good health..It's beautiful!


Thank you! I feel so much better now!


----------



## mrsn03

Hello to all I just noticed this quilted Selma and im loving it the more I see it! I own a plain black Selma and a Selma Grommet luggage bag, gold hardware. 

I can't get enough of Selma!


----------



## avental

oluchika said:


> I'm hoping this is a bag that eventually other department stores will get and not just be a boutique exclusive. I'm still eyeing the studded zip clutch


Yes I'm hoping so too because being able to use a discount when available would be helpful lol


----------



## keishapie1973

evelynhg1107 said:


> Thank you! I feel so much better now!



If it helps, I would have never noticed the lettering if you didn't point it out. Try and enjoy this beautiful wallet.

On a side note, I'm happy to find out about the lettering and how it's connected. I've always wondered if over time, one of the letters could fall off.....


----------



## NurseNJ

tauketula said:


> If it helps, I would have never noticed the lettering if you didn't point it out. Try and enjoy this beautiful wallet.
> 
> On a side note, I'm happy to find out about the lettering and how it's connected. I've always wondered if over time, one of the letters could fall off.....



Sadly...the way that I understand it...the letters are connected by a pin piercing. (connected to a metal plate on the backside) So, if handled roughly or overtime it is still possible that a letter could be "snapped" off, so to speak...I've already seen one on sale on Ebay with the letter M broken.


----------



## steph22

My first MK - Large Selma Pearl Grey with Black sides


----------



## sunblock

steph22 said:


> My first MK - Large Selma Pearl Grey with Black sides
> 
> View attachment 2730272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730274



Gorgeous you have the same top as me


----------



## ley2

Is neiman marcus customer service good? I sent them email ytd, no reply yet..


----------



## steph22

sunblock said:


> Gorgeous you have the same top as me



Haha bag and now top stalker!


----------



## 2 stars

Is anyone else obsessing over deep pink like I am? I can't stop thinking about it so the dh and I are taking a trip to our local MK boutique which is an hour away this evening.


----------



## sunblock

steph22 said:


> Haha bag and now top stalker!



you mean you


----------



## paula3boys

steph22 said:


> My first MK - Large Selma Pearl Grey with Black sides
> 
> View attachment 2730272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730274




Pretty! Where did you get?


----------



## steph22

paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Where did you get?




Selfridges


----------



## missaudrie

Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;


----------



## ubo22

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;


Gorgeous!  What a beauty!  What's on the silver chain hanging on the back?  Is it a pendant?


----------



## missaudrie

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  What a beauty!  What's on the silver chain hanging on the back?  Is it a pendant?



It's a silver chain strap I purchased for when I want to wear it as a shoulder bag


----------



## ubo22

Nice!  But didn't it come with the matching saffiano shoulder strap?


----------



## NurseNJ

2 stars said:


> Is anyone else obsessing over deep pink like I am? I can't stop thinking about it so the dh and I are taking a trip to our local MK boutique which is an hour away this evening.




me me me!!  and I can't find one anywhere...


----------



## xapplex

My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted


----------



## NurseNJ

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted


   What a rainbow of gorgeousness!!!


----------



## ubo22

nursenj said:


> what a rainbow of gorgeousness!!!


+1


----------



## Minkette

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted


Nice! Where did you find the violet Selma!


----------



## bellevie0891

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;



Love it!! I think Aqua is pretty dang gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted



Absolutely beautiful! And how wonderful is that quilted mini!!


----------



## missaudrie

ubo22 said:


> Nice!  But didn't it come with the matching saffiano shoulder strap?



Yes it did but it's shorter chain strap so the bag sits about 5 inches under my armpit. The saffiano strap is a lot longer, more for crossbody use.


----------



## missaudrie

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted



Pretty bags, pretty shots!


----------



## ley2

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;



What a good idea! Did you buy the chain from MK? How I wish they have matching shoulder chain!


----------



## xapplex

Minkette said:


> Nice! Where did you find the violet Selma!


Thanks all 
I got the Violet one from a MK store in Vegas. I love it!


----------



## ubo22

missaudrie said:


> Yes it did but it's shorter chain strap so the bag sits about 5 inches under my armpit. The saffiano strap is a lot longer, more for crossbody use.


I would have never thought of this.  Great idea!  Is the chain comfortable on your shoulder?


----------



## melissatrv

xapplex said:


> Thanks all
> I got the Violet one from a MK store in Vegas. I love it!




They had this one in my store but only in large (too big for me) but the color is AMAZING!  Would have gotten it myself in medium


----------



## BeachBagGal

steph22 said:


> My first MK - Large Selma Pearl Grey with Black sides
> 
> View attachment 2730272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730274


Gorgeous! Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;


Ahhh I love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted


Goooorgeous! Love them all! That little one is such a cutie all quilted. Is Violet a new color out?!??! Love it!


----------



## KjDancer

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;


Wow this colour is beautiful!!!


----------



## KjDancer

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted


Pretty, pretty pretty!!! Such a beautiful collection


----------



## oluchika

xapplex said:


> My new Selmas  Large Violet, medium orange and mini deep pink quilted



Love these, especially the purple selma. The colors remind me of fall (my favorite season).


----------



## 2 stars

missaudrie said:


> Returned the medium apple and got the medium aqua &#10084;


She is gorgeous! Where did you find her at?


----------



## 2 stars

NurseNJ said:


> me me me!!  and I can't find one anywhere...


I went to my local MK boutique last night to look at deep pink and it's definitely more purple in person. It looks way more pink and bright in the pictures I've seen. I got the jet set travel wallet in deep pink but it doesn't have a zipper compartment for my coins so i'm not sure if I'm keeping it


----------



## Minkette

Wasn't someone looking for this?

It is a Macys!


----------



## Minkette

Also saw this at Bloomingdales!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Joining with my first MK... black medium messenger!


----------



## mrsn03

Hi I'm wondering which one you love more. The plain luggage or grommet luggage? I ask because my mother didn't own a michael kors bag and she drooled over the grommet luggage Selma so much I had to give her my new bag i just had ordered. Tags paper and all Im now in the process of getting another one but unsure if I should go with plain or blingy?  I love classic but love edge! Please Help. Thank you


----------



## mrsn03

I say return also!  It's a shame the Michael kors makers don't take them off the shelves!  They insist selling them we pay too much for these bags for sloppy defects as this! I have a black Selma I prayed wouldn't have this defect. It didn't but if so, yes I would go through the hassle of returning. I even received a saffiano Hamilton that had the handles crease marks on both sides from being packaged to tightly pressing against the box returned.


----------



## mrsn03

Congrats  happy for you everything turned out well! Beautiful color bag. I would love this color to be in my bag collection.


----------



## mrsn03

Congrats Olga!  Beautiful bag. Im debating between plain luggage or luggage with gold grommet.


----------



## mrsn03

Hello, as I kept using my handles and not the strap, I noticed the handles aren't as sqeeky but still make noise. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsn03

Hello, wondering if the coffee brown color is really noticeable or looks black almost far off? Thank you


----------



## NurseNJ

2 stars said:


> I went to my local MK boutique last night to look at deep pink and it's definitely more purple in person. It looks way more pink and bright in the pictures I've seen. I got the jet set travel wallet in deep pink but it doesn't have a zipper compartment for my coins so i'm not sure if I'm keeping it



Thanks!  Good to know..I def want one thats more pink!  I'll have to go look at what they have


----------



## NurseNJ

cupcakegirl said:


> Joining with my first MK... black medium messenger!


Welcome!  I just love the black and gold..so classy!


----------



## NurseNJ

mrsn03 said:


> I say return also!  It's a shame the Michael kors makers don't take them off the shelves!  They insist selling them we pay too much for these bags for sloppy defects as this! I have a black Selma I prayed wouldn't have this defect. It didn't but if so, yes I would go through the hassle of returning. I even received a saffiano Hamilton that had the handles crease marks on both sides from being packaged to tightly pressing against the box returned.




Agreed...I'm so glad I went through the hassle of driving an hour to return mine.  I'm totally pleased now!  Taught me a lesson..don't know if I'll be ordering anymore online...I think its good to eyeball it first....but, we shall see if I have to eat my own words in the future..lol


----------



## 2 stars

NurseNJ said:


> Thanks!  Good to know..I def want one thats more pink!  I'll have to go look at what they have


I didn't like it in person. I want something bright pink  Let's cross our fingers that he brings 1 out for the spring.


----------



## NurseNJ

2 stars said:


> I didn't like it in person. I want something bright pink  Let's cross our fingers that he brings 1 out for the spring.




Yes, fingers crossed.


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this?
> 
> It is a Macys!


That looks pretty but why do all the selma's have to come in Large size? They should be offered in medium size as well. 

On another note the SA at the MK boutique told me medium dark dune is very exclusive so I'm lucky to have one


----------



## evelynhg1107

2 stars said:


> That looks pretty but why do all the selma's have to come in Large size? They should be offered in medium size as well.
> 
> On another note the SA at the MK boutique told me medium dark dune is very exclusive so I'm lucky to have one


I'm looking for this color! EVERYWHERE.

Is this still available? I can't find it on Macy's.


----------



## evelynhg1107

Minkette said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this?
> 
> It is a Macys!


I can't find this. Is it still available?


----------



## ubo22

evelynhg1107 said:


> I can't find this. Is it still available?


They must just be in the process of uploading this color (deep pink/black) on the website because it shows up under the Selma consolidated category, but shows "product not available."  The links aren't currently working.


----------



## 2 stars

evelynhg1107 said:


> I'm looking for this color! EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Is this still available? I can't find it on Macy's.


I got mine from Lord and Taylor. I don't think Macy's ever carried the dark dune in medium. Nordstrom has the large dark dune on the website.


----------



## Juicy99

Aqua VS Navy? Aqua is significantly cheaper though


----------



## ubo22

Juicy99 said:


> Aqua VS Navy? Aqua is significantly cheaper though


I think the retailers are starting to clear out their inventory of aqua Selmas.  They seem be going on sale now.  If it's a color you might want in the future, you should get it now.  Otherwise, wait for the next big sale to purchase a navy Selma.


----------



## 2 stars

Juicy99 said:


> Aqua VS Navy? Aqua is significantly cheaper though


Aqua is going to be hard to find once sold out. Navy seems to be a color that's available all the time if not pretty often. I say go with aqua it's such a lovely color in person. I regret not getting it when Lord and Taylor had it online in medium size


----------



## mrsn03

Hello, I'm pondering purchasing the luggage plain Selma or the luggage grommet Selma. Which one do you think would be a better purchase considering classic vs chic paired with luggage? Thank you


----------



## ubo22

mrsn03 said:


> Hello, I'm pondering purchasing the luggage plain Selma or the luggage grommet Selma. Which one do you think would be a better purchase considering classic vs chic paired with luggage? Thank you


Both the plain and grommet luggage Selmas are beautiful.  Luggage is a great year-round color.  I have the plain luggage Selma, but that's only because I am very conservative in my bag choices.  If you want a bit of an edge, go with the grommet version.  The gold grommets against the luggage color are beautiful.


----------



## mrsn03

Thank you for response that's very helpful. That's exactly what I was thinking being a conservative person also but edgy at times. The grommets won't always pair with a classy/casual good looking outfit w/o being out there with bling.


----------



## ubo22

mrsn03 said:


> Thank you for response that's very helpful. That's exactly what I was thinking being a conservative person also but edgy at times. The grommets won't always pair with a classy/casual good looking outfit w/o being out there with bling.


Yeah.  I figure that you can always add some bling with bag charms or with your jewelry.  That's why I went with the plain luggage Selma.


----------



## evelynhg1107

2 stars said:


> I got mine from Lord and Taylor. I don't think Macy's ever carried the dark dune in medium. Nordstrom has the large dark dune on the website.



They really should have more colors in medium :/


----------



## evelynhg1107

ubo22 said:


> They must just be in the process of uploading this color (deep pink/black) on the website because it shows up under the Selma consolidated category, but shows "product not available."  The links aren't currently working.


Okay, I'll just keep watch. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bootlover07

Yay, I just picked up my grey selma today!! So excited! Sorry the pic is not the greatest


----------



## daynci

where can i buy two colors mini selma?


----------



## melissatrv

I got caught up in the Dark Dune hype and got a medium Selma in this color after looking high and low.  There is one on Poshmark but the seller was unresponsive so not even sure it is available.  I found it on Amazon and paid full price but I really wanted it and love the color.  It was the last one left


----------



## KjDancer

Just ordered my first Selma on secretsales  Large Selma in Luggage....did want a medium as my first, but the price was too good to miss. For UK ladies they still have some MK bags on there, including patent white and a messenger, just need to go to the outlet section and select MK!! Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, I just picked up my grey selma today!! So excited! Sorry the pic is not the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732855


Congratulations on finally getting your pearl grey Selma!


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I got caught up in the Dark Dune hype and got a medium Selma in this color after looking high and low.  There is one on Poshmark but the seller was unresponsive so not even sure it is available.  I found it on Amazon and paid full price but I really wanted it and love the color.  It was the last one left


Sometimes we have to pay full price to get what we really want.  Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## ubo22

KjDancer said:


> Just ordered my first Selma on secretsales  Large Selma in Luggage....did want a medium as my first, but the price was too good to miss. For UK ladies they still have some MK bags on there, including patent white and a messenger, just need to go to the outlet section and select MK!! Can't wait for it to arrive


You're going to love your large luggage Selma!  The color is beautiful and will go with anything in your wardrobe.  Congratulations.  Please post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> I got caught up in the Dark Dune hype and got a medium Selma in this color after looking high and low.  There is one on Poshmark but the seller was unresponsive so not even sure it is available.  I found it on Amazon and paid full price but I really wanted it and love the color.  It was the last one left



I would have paid full price too. I fell in love with the color last Fall but by that time, the color was sold out. I jumped on it when I saw that they were releasing some bags in the color again.....


----------



## cupcakegirl

NurseNJ said:


> Welcome!  I just love the black and gold..so classy!



Thank you!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, I just picked up my grey selma today!! So excited! Sorry the pic is not the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732855



Love the gray! Congrats!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Help!  Aqua selma for $213.  Yes? No?  Is the color hard to wear with outfits?  Is it just for summer?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Photo


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Help!  Aqua selma for $213.  Yes? No?  Is the color hard to wear with outfits?  Is it just for summer?


Think of aqua as another shade of blue.  Do you love the shade and do you have other aqua pieces in your wardrobe?  If yes, then it'll probably work for you.  Otherwise, you'll need to offset it with other complementary and contrasting colors like white, black, brown, silver, grey, etc. It can be worn any season.  It just depends on what you pair it with.  I love how aqua looks against the silver hardware on the Hamilton.  On the Selma, there is less hardware, so the entire bag is closer to one solid color.  You'll need to plan out your outfits very carefully when you carry it.  I would put it in the same category as the sapphire Selma, which I have, but find gets used less often because it's such a bold, head turning color that I want to really pair it carefully with my outfits.  Hope my stream of conscious rambling helps just a bit.


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> Think of aqua as another shade of blue.  Do you love the shade and do you have other aqua pieces in your wardrobe?  If yes, then it'll probably work for you.  Otherwise, you'll need to offset it with other complementary and contrasting colors like white, black, brown, silver, grey, etc. It can be worn any season.  It just depends on what you pair it with.  I love how aqua looks against the silver hardware on the Hamilton.  On the Selma, there is less hardware, so the entire bag is closer to one solid color.  You'll need to plan out your outfits very carefully when you carry it.  I would put it in the same category as the sapphire Selma, which I have, but find gets used less often because it's such a bold, head turning color that I want to really pair it carefully with my outfits.  Hope my stream of conscious rambling helps just a bit.


Actually, it helps a lot.  I tend to wear subdued colors a lot.  A lot of neutrals, blacks, greys, etc.  Today I have on a black dress with leopard heels.  Boring dress, interesting shoes.  That about sums it up for me.  I was trying to find the sapphire color when I came across the aqua.  I guess my thinking was that I wanted something on the bold side since all my bags are neutral.  B&W sutton, navy sophie, pearl grey sutton, and navy/luggage/white hamilton.  Also, my reasoning tends to be, if I get it deeply discounted and carry it less than my neutrals, I don't feel so guilty about it.  I know come the spring, I'll be wanting something bright to get myself out of the dreariness of winter blahs. Now it's my turn to ask if my rambling makes any sense.  
Thank you for your help and thoughts on it.  I am leaning toward getting it now where before I read your response I was 50/50.  I guess if I can get Macy's to honor my 20% off coupon on top of it, it would help me out too.


----------



## Minkette

One of absolute favs... Black with silver hardware.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Minkette said:


> One of absolute favs... Black with silver hardware.



I love the black with silver hardware.  So classic and timeless.  I don't know what it is about the gold hardware, but I just can't do it when it's with black.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Actually, it helps a lot.  I tend to wear subdued colors a lot.  A lot of neutrals, blacks, greys, etc.  Today I have on a black dress with leopard heels.  Boring dress, interesting shoes.  That about sums it up for me.  I was trying to find the sapphire color when I came across the aqua.  I guess my thinking was that I wanted something on the bold side since all my bags are neutral.  B&W sutton, navy sophie, pearl grey sutton, and navy/luggage/white hamilton.  Also, my reasoning tends to be, if I get it deeply discounted and carry it less than my neutrals, I don't feel so guilty about it.  I know come the spring, I'll be wanting something bright to get myself out of the dreariness of winter blahs. Now it's my turn to ask if my rambling makes any sense.
> Thank you for your help and thoughts on it.  I am leaning toward getting it now where before I read your response I was 50/50.  I guess if I can get Macy's to honor my 20% off coupon on top of it, it would help me out too.


It sounds like it will probably work well for you.  I also got my large sapphire Selma at a deep discount (double coupon + new store card discount), so am happy even though I don't use it as much as my other bags.  I absolutely love the color and it's a show stopper when I do get to carry it.  Aqua is also a beautiful color, and if you love it you should definitely get it before it's gone.


----------



## melissatrv

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like it will probably work well for you.  I also got my large sapphire Selma at a deep discount (double coupon + new store card discount), so am happy even though I don't use it as much as my other bags.  I absolutely love the color and it's a show stopper when I do get to carry it.  Aqua is also a beautiful color, and if you love it you should definitely get it before it's gone.





I agree once they start marking this down it will disappear and then your only option will be the escalated ebay price


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> One of absolute favs... Black with silver hardware.





AMLoveBags said:


> I love the black with silver hardware.  So classic and timeless.  I don't know what it is about the gold hardware, but I just can't do it when it's with black.



+1 

 I love black bags with silver hardware!  In fact, my next two purchases are going to be black bags with silver hardware, one satchel and one tote.  Just when I thought I was done with my MK collection, I'm off buying another MK bag!  LOL!  I definitely have an addiction.  Anyway, it's not going to be the Selma since I already have three, but it will be another one that I plan to reveal once it arrives.  Yes, I've already ordered it.  LOL.  When will the insanity end?!?!?


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> One of absolute favs... Black with silver hardware.


OMG so pretty!  Where did you find her? Is it medium or large size?


----------



## Minkette

2 stars said:


> OMG so pretty!  Where did you find her? Is it medium or large size?



Large! Got it on sale at overstock.com... It's sold out every where else. Only large and mediums with gold hardware. I am just not a gold kinda girl. I have one bag with gold hardware in my entire collection (luggage Sutton tote... Primarily because it has never came with silver hardware).


----------



## acm1134

I am hoping they come out with the color RED again. Not Mandarin, not Scarlette, but red   I want to replace my Red Selma that was stolen from me


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> Large! Got it on sale at overstock.com... It's sold out every where else. Only large and mediums with gold hardware. I am just not a gold kinda girl. I have one bag with gold hardware in my entire collection (luggage Sutton tote... Primarily because it has never came with silver hardware).


I'm also not a fan of gold I prefer silver. I have a medium and a dark dune both with gold hardware and am dying to find a medium black with silver hardware. I just got a black mini selma with silver hardware last weekend at Carson's at an amazing price and well since I couldn't find the medium selma I bought the mini. I figured I could use it as a clutch when going out. I wish Michael Kors would have more bags with silver hardware.


----------



## 2 stars

acm1134 said:


> I am hoping they come out with the color RED again. Not Mandarin, not Scarlette, but red   I want to replace my Red Selma that was stolen from me


I wouldn't mind getting a medium scarlet selma it's such a pretty color specially with the silver hardware  Unfortunately I haven't seen a scarlet selma at any of my nearby department stores. I've only seen it online.


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like it will probably work well for you.  I also got my large sapphire Selma at a deep discount (double coupon + new store card discount), so am happy even though I don't use it as much as my other bags.  I absolutely love the color and it's a show stopper when I do get to carry it.  Aqua is also a beautiful color, and if you love it you should definitely get it before it's gone.



Thanks for talking through it with me.  I don't have any friends that are into bags like I am so when I start talking about it they just get that glazed over look.  My husband tries, but I just get 'if you like it get it'.  LOL.  So, I ended up getting it for $170.  Not bad.


----------



## melissatrv

AMLoveBags said:


> Thanks for talking through it with me.  I don't have any friends that are into bags like I am so when I start talking about it they just get that glazed over look.  My husband tries, but I just get 'if you like it get it'.  LOL.  So, I ended up getting it for $170.  Not bad.




Wow what an amazing deal!!



acm1134 said:


> I am hoping they come out with the color RED again. Not Mandarin, not Scarlette, but red   I want to replace my Red Selma that was stolen from me




I don't know what it is with red bags but I had a Coach Red Raspberry Gathered Sophia stolen.  The style is like 2 years old.  By sheer miracle it showed up just last week at an out of state outlet and I was able to place an order from my Coach store.  Anyway...I thought that was lost to me forever.  So I MK comes out with another Red Selma 



tauketula said:


> I would have paid full price too. I fell in love with the color last Fall but by that time, the color was sold out. I jumped on it when I saw that they were releasing some bags in the color again.....





ubo22 said:


> Sometimes we have to pay full price to get what we really want.  Congratulations on your purchase.




Actually I think I paid a little more, LOL.  More like the price of the Large Selma + shipping.  But I still don't think that is an excessive price gauge for the Medium Dark Dune.  I bargain hunt when I can but this bag was impossible.  Of course now that I say this someone will have one NWT on ebay for $100 less


----------



## keptwife

AMLoveBags said:


> Thanks for talking through it with me.  I don't have any friends that are into bags like I am so when I start talking about it they just get that glazed over look.  My husband tries, but I just get 'if you like it get it'.  LOL.  So, I ended up getting it for $170.  Not bad.




Wow. Did you get that deal online or in the store?


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Thanks for talking through it with me.  I don't have any friends that are into bags like I am so when I start talking about it they just get that glazed over look.  My husband tries, but I just get 'if you like it get it'.  LOL.  So, I ended up getting it for $170.  Not bad.


Glad to help.  I love discussing hand bag colors and styles.  I think I got my large sapphire Selma for around the same price, so great deal!  You should use it enough to justify that price.


----------



## AMLoveBags

keptwife said:


> Wow. Did you get that deal online or in the store?



It was online, but I had to negotiate to get them to let me use my 20% off coupon they send out for Macy's card holders.  It's $213 on their site right now.  They had the aqua hamilton for $177, but it sold out this morning.  Just the aqua selma is left.


----------



## KjDancer

ubo22 said:


> You're going to love your large luggage Selma!  The color is beautiful and will go with anything in your wardrobe.  Congratulations.  Please post pictures when it arrives.


Thank you! Will post pics when it arrives....eek!!! So excited!!


----------



## evelynhg1107

I really, really, REALLY wanted the black/neon pink color block, but I just absolutely couldn't find it anywhere, so I settled for the black/scarlet color block instead. Still beautiful, I think it's a great color for the upcoming fall/winter in Taiwan. Can't say I'm not on the everlasting hunt for the pink tho'


----------



## ilysukixD

Are you talking about this one or the color block of pink, white and black?


evelynhg1107 said:


> I really, really, REALLY wanted the black/neon pink color block, but I just absolutely couldn't find it anywhere, so I settled for the black/scarlet color block instead. Still beautiful, I think it's a great color for the upcoming fall/winter in Taiwan. Can't say I'm not on the everlasting hunt for the pink tho'


----------



## evelynhg1107

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2733916
> 
> Are you talking about this one or the color block of pink, white and black?


This one! I wanna get it so bad it almost hurts. It's just sold out everywhere, ugh.


----------



## BeachBagGal

evelynhg1107 said:


> I really, really, REALLY wanted the black/neon pink color block, but I just absolutely couldn't find it anywhere, so I settled for the black/scarlet color block instead. Still beautiful, I think it's a great color for the upcoming fall/winter in Taiwan. Can't say I'm not on the everlasting hunt for the pink tho'


I love this color combo!


----------



## Juicy99

Can't decide if I should go with luggage or navy! I thought of going with something neutral so I can use it as an everyday bag. Opinions?


----------



## vhelya

Juicy99 said:


> Can't decide if I should go with luggage or navy! I thought of going with something neutral so I can use it as an everyday bag. Opinions?




Love both colors 
I prefer navy color but in fact, luggage color looks better on me than navy color 
So if I were u, I may end up in luggage..Choose whichever looks more stunning on u


----------



## evelynhg1107

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this color combo!


Thank you 

I have to say though, the actual color is relatively darker, almost a maroon.


----------



## ubo22

Juicy99 said:


> Can't decide if I should go with luggage or navy! I thought of going with something neutral so I can use it as an everyday bag. Opinions?


If you'll be using it with both casual and dressy outfits, I would pick navy.  If you veer more towards the casual side of things, then I would pick luggage.  Navy is dark, so can substitute for a black bag.  Luggage is a medium brown color, goes with everything, and can be carried year-round, but it does have a slightly more casual vibe to it than navy.


----------



## 2 stars

Juicy99 said:


> Can't decide if I should go with luggage or navy! I thought of going with something neutral so I can use it as an everyday bag. Opinions?


I have a navy selma and it's gorgeous. I was using it as my everyday bag for work and it went pretty much with all my outfits. As far as luggage goes i'm not a fan of that shade of brown. I would go with navy


----------



## SummerFlower

I really love stud n/s selma and I already have it in coffee, luggage, palm. But now I found one in malachite ( dark green ), should I get it? Need your suggestions.....


----------



## ubo22

SummerFlower said:


> I really love stud n/s selma and I already have it in coffee, luggage, palm. But now I found one in malachite ( dark green ), should I get it? Need your suggestions.....


I have the large e/w Selma in malachite and absolutely love the dark (almost emerald) green with the gold hardware.  It's absolutely gorgeous and pictures really don't do it justice.  I plan to carry this color all Fall and Winter.  Malachite even looks better with studs IMO.


----------



## SummerFlower

ubo22 said:


> I have the large e/w Selma in malachite and absolutely love the dark (almost emerald) green with the gold hardware.  It's absolutely gorgeous and pictures really don't do it justice.  I plan to carry this color all Fall and Winter.  Malachite even looks better with studs IMO.



thanks. it was sold when i was struggling .... now i have just enjoy whatever i have,


----------



## ubo22

SummerFlower said:


> thanks. it was sold when i was struggling .... now i have just enjoy whatever i have,


Sorry to hear that.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Minkette

Deep Pink Selma... available at LT...

There is a new heather grey color too!


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Deep Pink Selma... available at LT...
> 
> There is a new heather grey color too!



Oooh I wonder how heather grey compares to pearl grey?! If anyone ever gets the chance, do a comparison picture


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Oooh I wonder how heather grey compares to pearl grey?! If anyone ever gets the chance, do a comparison picture



I just bought the pearl grey so I'm interested in this too! I looked at the LT website on my laptop and they have both the heather grey and pearl grey. When you click in heather grey it looks identical to pearl grey!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> I just bought the pearl grey so I'm interested in this too! I looked at the LT website on my laptop and they have both the heather grey and pearl grey. When you click in heather grey it looks identical to pearl grey!


There is a pearl grey/heather gray stripe hamilton tote....

Gives you a comparison


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> There is a pearl grey/heather gray stripe hamilton tote....
> 
> 
> 
> Gives you a comparison




Is middle stripe pearl?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Is middle stripe pearl?


I believe the middle stripe is heather grey. (But don't quote me on this.)


----------



## evelynhg1107

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2733916
> 
> Are you talking about this one or the color block of pink, white and black?


I sent you a response


----------



## Minkette

I believe the heather grey is darker but I could be wrong. Nevertheless, they are pretty different!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have pics of their navy color block selma they wouldn't mind posting ?


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> I believe the middle stripe is heather grey. (But don't quote me on this.)


I would say the opposite?


----------



## Minkette

+1


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> I believe the heather grey is darker but I could be wrong. Nevertheless, they are pretty different!




Yes, I also think the pearl grey is the lighter color in the middle...... &#128512;


----------



## melissatrv

Minkette said:


> Deep Pink Selma... available at LT...
> 
> There is a new heather grey color too!




I have this color in the Sutton and LOVE it.  Finding it hard to change out of this bag.  Must look awesome in Selma also


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> I believe the middle stripe is heather grey. (But don't quote me on this.)





Minkette said:


> I believe the heather grey is darker but I could be wrong. Nevertheless, they are pretty different!






BeachBagGal said:


> I would say the opposite?






Minkette said:


> +1






tauketula said:


> Yes, I also think the pearl grey is the lighter color in the middle...... &#55357;&#56832;



Sounds like the consensus is that pearl grey is the lighter color in the middle.


----------



## sunblock




----------



## AMLoveBags

Why, oh why....
I've been trying to behave lately.  But for some reason, when I was online looking for something (not even purse related), I find a bag that I've been oogling on this forum.  I gave up looking for it as it's old-ish.  The pearl grey grommet Selma.  I didn't even like the grommet Selma to begin with, but it grew on me in a few colors, and the pearl grey was one of them.  It shows up when I'm not prepared to purchase anything for myself.  So what's a girl to do?  I got it.  And even though  my wallet is cursing me, I'm all giddy inside and can't wait for it to arrive.  I can justify it by telling my wallet it was on sale, right?!  But why does that always happen?  You find something you were hunting down and as soon as you stop looking...BAM...there it is.
Sorry, I just had to vent.  I'm the only one up right now and for some reason I don't think my husband would really understand my plight.....
Thanks for listening ladies.  I think I need Selma's anonymous.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Why, oh why....
> I've been trying to behave lately.  But for some reason, when I was online looking for something (not even purse related), I find a bag that I've been oogling on this forum.  I gave up looking for it as it's old-ish.  The pearl grey grommet Selma.  I didn't even like the grommet Selma to begin with, but it grew on me in a few colors, and the pearl grey was one of them.  It shows up when I'm not prepared to purchase anything for myself.  So what's a girl to do?  I got it.  And even though  my wallet is cursing me, I'm all giddy inside and can't wait for it to arrive.  I can justify it by telling my wallet it was on sale, right?!  But why does that always happen?  You find something you were hunting down and as soon as you stop looking...BAM...there it is.
> Sorry, I just had to vent.  I'm the only one up right now and for some reason I don't think my husband would really understand my plight.....
> Thanks for listening ladies.  I think I need Selma's anonymous.


LOL!  I'm in the same boat as you.  Every time I think my MK bag collection is complete, he comes out with another style or another color that I love.  Every single MK bag I've purchased so far was discounted in some way, so I don't feel so bad.  And I absolutely love all of my current choices.  And I really don't need any more bags after my latest planned purchases.  Hmmmm.  Hopefully, I can restrain myself this Fall and over the holidays.  Congratulations on finding your pearl grey grommet Selma!


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  I'm in the same boat as you.  Every time I think my MK bag collection is complete, he comes out with another style or another color that I love.  Every single MK bag I've purchased so far was discounted in some way, so I don't feel so bad.  And I absolutely love all of my current choices.  And I really don't need any more bags after my latest planned purchases.  Hmmmm.  Hopefully, I can restrain myself this Fall and over the holidays!



Whew.  Someone that understands.  I picked up that aqua Selma that we chatted about on a deep discount, and that was going to be it for me.   At least for a while.  But, alas, I was wrong.  I'm with you - I haven't paid full price for any of my bags, so I can't justify buyer's remorse.  And I'm actually proud of the discounts I've gotten on them.  It just figures doesn't it?  I'm afraid the fall/winter bags are going to make it hard to practice restraint thought.  Rumor has it there's an upcoming burgundy color that will make its debut next month.  If that's the case, then I'm in trouble....


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Whew.  Someone that understands.  I picked up that aqua Selma that we chatted about on a deep discount, and that was going to be it for me.   At least for a while.  But, alas, I was wrong.  I'm with you - I haven't paid full price for any of my bags, so I can't justify buyer's remorse.  And I'm actually proud of the discounts I've gotten on them.  It just figures doesn't it?  I'm afraid the fall/winter bags are going to make it hard to practice restraint thought.  Rumor has it there's an upcoming burgundy color that will make its debut next month.  If that's the case, then I'm in trouble....


Burgundy?  Love!    Lucky for me I already have a couple deep plum / burgundy bags, so I don't think I'll be tempted to purchase another one.  I calculated and all my MK bags still are equivalent to the price of one of my LV bags, and I love them all so much, and they all have different uses that I feel totally justified with my purchases.  However, it really is getting to the point where I don't "need" anymore colors or styles.  So after my last MK bag arrives I will only have one more planned purchase, and that's LV, not MK.  

Did you receive your aqua Selma yet?  Do you love it?


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> Burgundy?  Love!    Lucky for me I already have a couple deep plum / burgundy bags, so I don't think I'll be tempted to purchase another one.  I calculated and all my MK bags still are equivalent to the price of one of my LV bags, and I love them all so much, and they all have different uses that I feel totally justified with my purchases.  However, it really is getting to the point where I don't "need" anymore colors or styles.  So after my last MK bag arrives I will only have one more planned purchase, and that's LV, not MK.
> 
> Did you receive your aqua Selma yet?  Do you love it?





Not yet!  


But, I did see the color in person in my local Dillards where they have the Hamilton and the Tote and it's a gorgeous color so I'm excited to see the Selma in person.  With this grommet Selma I wasn't sure what to do because I have the Sutton in pearl grey, but I got it because it is so different from the Sutton.  Like you said, all the bags I have do have different uses, so it's justified.  I just didn't plan on having the Selma in a few colors, but it's turning out that I love the shape and the zipper close on it.  And when I find a bag style I like (which is hard for me), I tend to stick with it.  The Sutton is better as a shoulder bag, so that justifies that one for me too.  


So what was your latest MK purchase?


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Not yet!
> 
> But, I did see the color in person in my local Dillards where they have the Hamilton and the Tote and it's a gorgeous color so I'm excited to see the Selma in person.  With this grommet Selma I wasn't sure what to do because I have the Sutton in pearl grey, but I got it because it is so different from the Sutton.  Like you said, all the bags I have do have different uses, so it's justified.  I just didn't plan on having the Selma in a few colors, but it's turning out that I love the shape and the zipper close on it.  And when I find a bag style I like (which is hard for me), I tend to stick with it.  The Sutton is better as a shoulder bag, so that justifies that one for me too.
> 
> 
> So what was your latest MK purchase?


It sounds like you are going to love your aqua Selma and pearl grey grommet Selma. 

I know what you mean about the Selma.  It is absolutely, hands  down, my favorite MK bag style.  I have 3 in different colors, have only had them for several months, and have used all the colors already.  My N/S Hamilton tote is quickly becoming my second favorite MK bag style.  I don't know why it took me so long to discover the beauty and sophistication of the Hamilton.  I was put off at first by the open top.  I usually like zippers or some sort of top closure.  But with the N/S Hamilton being such a deep bag, as long as I keep my valuables closer to the bottom of the bag, they seem to be secure in there.  The grommet Selma and the Sutton are completely different, so getting them in the same color is completely justified.  I love my center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton as a fun weekend, shopping, around town bag when I don't have a lot to carry.  It really has less use for me as a work bag because the shoulder strap cannot support heavy things.

I'm going to post pics of my latest MK purchase after it arrives.  I'm keeping quiet until I receive it to make sure it's not defective before my reveal.  I've been tracking the package for days, as it was shipped UPS ground all the way from the west coast and I live on the east coast.  Who still ships anything UPS ground?!


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like you are going to love your aqua Selma and pearl grey grommet Selma.
> 
> I know what you mean about the Selma.  It is absolutely, hands  down, my favorite MK bag style.  I have 3 in different colors, have only had them for several months, and have used all the colors already.  My N/S Hamilton tote is quickly becoming my second favorite MK bag style.  I don't know why it took me so long to discover the beauty and sophistication of the Hamilton.  I was put off at first by the open top.  I usually like zippers or some sort of top closure.  But with the N/S Hamilton being such a deep bag, as long as I keep my valuables closer to the bottom of the bag, they seem to be secure in there.  The Selma and the Sutton are completely different, so getting them in the same color is completely justified.  I love my center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton as a fun weekend, shopping, around town bag when I don't have a lot to carry.  It really has less use for me as a work bag because the shoulder strap cannot support heavy things.
> 
> I'm going to post pics of my latest MK purchase after it arrives.  I'm keeping quiet until I receive it to make sure it's not defective before my reveal.  I've been tracking the package for days, as it was shipped UPS ground all the way from the west coast and I live on the east coast.  Who still ships anything UPS ground?!



HA!  Well, I cannot wait to see it.  That waiting can be a killer.  I'll be anxiously awaiting your photo of your new addition.


----------



## Minkette

AMLoveBags said:


> Whew.  Someone that understands.  I picked up that aqua Selma that we chatted about on a deep discount, and that was going to be it for me.   At least for a while.  But, alas, I was wrong.  I'm with you - I haven't paid full price for any of my bags, so I can't justify buyer's remorse.  And I'm actually proud of the discounts I've gotten on them.  It just figures doesn't it?  I'm afraid the fall/winter bags are going to make it hard to practice restraint thought.  Rumor has it there's an upcoming burgundy color that will make its debut next month.  If that's the case, then I'm in trouble....



#1 .... that's my mantra... never pay full price!!!


----------



## MDT

I'll be adding the second Selma to my little collection! I originally purchased a Medium Jet Set E/W Tote in apple from Dillard's, but had to exchange it due to the clasp breaking the first time I tried to use it. I ended up with another of the same bag, but the handles were wrinkled. Exchanged that and ended up with one that had a horrible crushed side! Not taking any more chances with this bag, I ordered another Selma! I currently have a fuchsia medium Selma and should have my medium apple Selma sometime next week! I'm keeping my fingers crossed there are no issues with this bag, as the past two times I've tried to purchase MK bags, it's been one return/exchange after another. Hoping this time around everything goes smoothly! Anyone have the apple color?


----------



## avental

sunblock said:


>



Absolutely gorgeous quilted selma&#128525;


----------



## 2 stars

I'm so mad can't believe I missed out on the medium fuschia selma. I'm crossing my fingers he brings it back.


----------



## NurseNJ

The hubby and I were on a trip to Niagara Falls.  I saw a lady get on the boat with her Selma grommet bag.  I cringed!  But happy to report it looks like it made it just fine despite all the water....EEEEK! LOL  I do tend to baby my bags.  I don't even like being caught in the rain with my bags...let alone taking it on a boat going so close to the falls getting soaking wet.

But anywho...I was reading of the rumor of a burgundy Selma perhaps being released?  Oh, if its true...that's going to be a beauty!!


----------



## sunblock

avental said:


> Absolutely gorgeous quilted selma&#128525;



Thanks


----------



## evelynhg1107

I was deciding between a large Selma in Raspberry and a medium Messenger in Fushia, since I found both on Farfetch. I liked Raspberry more, but I've already got the large  and found it a little too heavy. I got the crossbody instead. Shipping and duty was around $30 USD. DHL took 3 days to ship this from Italy to my doorstep in Taiwan. I'm impressed and so in love with this color!


----------



## missJrSg

Hello Mk lovers.. just a question  Is there an oxblood selma??? Thanks!


----------



## cupcakegirl

evelynhg1107 said:


> I was deciding between a large Selma in Raspberry and a medium Messenger in Fushia, since I found both on Farfetch. I liked Raspberry more, but I've already got the large  and found it a little too heavy. I got the crossbody instead. Shipping and duty was around $30 USD. DHL took 3 days to ship this from Italy to my doorstep in Taiwan. I'm impressed and so in love with this color!



*LOVE it!!!  Congrats!!!*


----------



## ley2

evelynhg1107 said:


> I was deciding between a large Selma in Raspberry and a medium Messenger in Fushia, since I found both on Farfetch. I liked Raspberry more, but I've already got the large  and found it a little too heavy. I got the crossbody instead. Shipping and duty was around $30 USD. DHL took 3 days to ship this from Italy to my doorstep in Taiwan. I'm impressed and so in love with this color!



Its sooooo pretty!!


----------



## evelynhg1107

evelynhg1107 said:


> I was deciding between a large Selma in Raspberry and a medium Messenger in Fushia, since I found both on Farfetch. I liked Raspberry more, but I've already got the large  and found it a little too heavy. I got the crossbody instead. Shipping and duty was around $30 USD. DHL took 3 days to ship this from Italy to my doorstep in Taiwan. I'm impressed and so in love with this color!


Apparently this is the Raspberry color! It says Fushia on the website but I found the MK tag inside the zip pocket and it said Raspberry. What a pleasant surprise 

I paid around $325, which was a little pricey, but Raspberry was on eBay for $280+Global Shipping Program $80 - I'd say this is a bargain for international buyers.


----------



## 2 stars

NurseNJ said:


> The hubby and I were on a trip to Niagara Falls.  I saw a lady get on the boat with her Selma grommet bag.  I cringed!  But happy to report it looks like it made it just fine despite all the water....EEEEK! LOL  I do tend to baby my bags.  I don't even like being caught in the rain with my bags...let alone taking it on a boat going so close to the falls getting soaking wet.
> 
> But anywho...I was reading of the rumor of a burgundy Selma perhaps being released?  Oh, if its true...that's going to be a beauty!!



EEEEK....I don't like my selmas getting wet and I hate being caught in the rain. Even though they are rain resistant I still get super paranoid they will stain.

Is this the selma you were asking about? The color is called claret and it's on the Michael Kors website. They also have medium quilted selma in black, claret and a new brown color called walnut.


----------



## AMLoveBags

2 stars said:


> EEEEK....I don't like my selmas getting wet and I hate being caught in the rain. Even though they are rain resistant I still get super paranoid they will stain.
> 
> Is this the selma you were asking about? The color is called claret and it's on the Michael Kors website. They also have medium quilted selma in black, claret and a new brown color called walnut.



This color is stunning!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Just when I decided I need a medium messenger, I see this online.  Oh boy....


----------



## Minkette

Omg....... there is a violet color coming out... please let one of the have silver hardware.....!!!


----------



## theheidis

Minkette said:


> Omg....... there is a violet color coming out... please let one of the have silver hardware.....!!!



How do you know??


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> Omg....... there is a violet color coming out... please let one of the have silver hardware.....!!!


It's already out. I saw it at my local MK boutique last week but it's with ghw.


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> EEEEK....I don't like my selmas getting wet and I hate being caught in the rain. Even though they are rain resistant I still get super paranoid they will stain.
> 
> Is this the selma you were asking about? The color is called claret and it's on the Michael Kors website. They also have medium quilted selma in black, claret and a new brown color called walnut.



Wow, I really like this color. I recently saw the gooseberry Hamilton and was underwhelmed. Hopefully, this one is as pretty IRL........


----------



## NurseNJ

2 stars said:


> EEEEK....I don't like my selmas getting wet and I hate being caught in the rain. Even though they are rain resistant I still get super paranoid they will stain.
> 
> Is this the selma you were asking about? The color is called claret and it's on the Michael Kors website. They also have medium quilted selma in black, claret and a new brown color called walnut.



oh my...that is gorgeous!  I need this in my life...thanks for posting...I didnt know it was already out


----------



## sandyclaws

I'm sure y'all have already seen my Selma but I wanted to share in this group ^_^ 

Large RASP/WHT/BLK &#10084;&#65039; my 2nd MK bag and most likely not my last lol


----------



## NurseNJ

sandyclaws said:


> I'm sure y'all have already seen my Selma but I wanted to share in this group ^_^
> 
> Large RASP/WHT/BLK &#10084;&#65039; my 2nd MK bag and most likely not my last lol
> View attachment 2738930




beautiful!!!!


----------



## Becky Myers

Oooooh that's a gorgeous I love the Selma's too and never seen them in this colour &#128525;




Sent From me, To you, By me &#128540;


----------



## 2 stars

NurseNJ said:


> oh my...that is gorgeous!  I need this in my life...thanks for posting...I didnt know it was already out


It is just as pretty or more in person.


----------



## 2 stars

tauketula said:


> Wow, I really like this color. I recently saw the gooseberry Hamilton and was underwhelmed. Hopefully, this one is as pretty IRL........


It's gorgeous! I'm not a fan of the color green but I think the gooseberry is a pretty color...there's a selma in this color now too.


----------



## Minkette

2 stars said:


> It's already out. I saw it at my local MK boutique last week but it's with ghw.


Thank you! I saw it and now I have my fingers crossed that I will find one with silver hardware! Despite my current bag collection... might be time to sell one...

On the list of potential items to sell...
1. Summer Blue N/S Hamilton w/silver hardware
2. Large Black/Grey Color Block Selma w/silver hardware (I rarely use this bag...)
3. Large Pearl Grey Sutton (I think I have used this once??)

Only way to justify a new purchase I think....


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> It's gorgeous! I'm not a fan of the color green but I think the gooseberry is a pretty color...there's a selma in this color now too.




I actually love the color green. I'm going to watch out for the Selma. I may even change my mind about the Hamilton again. I've been known to do that. &#128512;


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> Thank you! I saw it and now I have my fingers crossed that I will find one with silver hardware! Despite my current bag collection... might be time to sell one...
> 
> On the list of potential items to sell...
> 1. Summer Blue N/S Hamilton w/silver hardware
> 2. Large Black/Grey Color Block Selma w/silver hardware (I rarely use this bag...)
> 3. Large Pearl Grey Sutton (I think I have used this once??)
> 
> Only way to justify a new purchase I think....


I'm crossing my fingers for you and for myself so that I find a medium black selma with shw. I'm not a fan of gold at all....I think you and I discussed it in a previous post. Macy's has a medium black selma with shw but it's the microstud version and idk how I feel about the studs. I think over time I will get tired of it...I'm more plain when it comes to handbags.


----------



## 2 stars

tauketula said:


> I actually love the color green. I'm going to watch out for the Selma. I may even change my mind about the Hamilton again. I've been known to do that. &#128512;


I change my mind all the time even after I buy things. I sometimes end up returning things before I finally decide I do like them. It's not always a good thing because by the time I realize I want it they don't have it anymore.


----------



## Minkette

2 stars said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you and for myself so that I find a medium black selma with shw. I'm not a fan of gold at all....I think you and I discussed it in a previous post. Macy's has a medium black selma with shw but it's the microstud version and idk how I feel about the studs. I think over time I will get tired of it...I'm more plain when it comes to handbags.


If I come across a black, medium with silver hardware I'll message you!


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> If I come across a black, medium with silver hardware I'll message you!


Thanks  

I'll keep an eye out for a violet with shw


----------



## 2 stars

OMG guys Zappos has medium deep pink selma. Ugh I want a pink bag so bad and didn't really like the color in person because it's much darker than it looks in the pictures but it does come with silver hardware. Should I pull the trigger and buy it? Should I wait and see if any of the department stores are going to get it? Decision, decisions....:help: My hubby isn't much help he usually tells me to get it now. Also I hate paying retail price but if I wait I'm afraid I won't find it anywhere else.


----------



## tnsweetness

2 stars said:


> OMG guys Zappos has medium deep pink selma. Ugh I want a pink bag so bad and didn't really like the color in person because it's much darker than it looks in the pictures but it does come with silver hardware. Should I pull the trigger and buy it? Should I wait and see if any of the department stores are going to get it? Decision, decisions....:help: My hubby isn't much help he usually tells me to get it now. Also I hate paying retail price but if I wait I'm afraid I won't find it anywhere else.



Macys has the Deep Pink/Black Colorblock Selma.  It is a large tho so you may not be interested in it.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you and for myself so that I find a medium black selma with shw. I'm not a fan of gold at all....I think you and I discussed it in a previous post. Macy's has a medium black selma with shw but it's the microstud version and idk how I feel about the studs. I think over time I will get tired of it...I'm more plain when it comes to handbags.


I found it!  (MK site also has medium deep pink Selma with shw.)

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L#


----------



## 2 stars

tnsweetness said:


> Macys has the Deep Pink/Black Colorblock Selma.  It is a large tho so you may not be interested in it.


Large size is way too big for me. I only carry my essentials with me so medium size is perfect.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I found it!  (MK site also has medium deep pink Selma with shw.)
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L#


It says product no longer available   Maybe I should give it a week or so and see if Macy's is going to carry it. I do have a gift card from them and know their VIP sale is coming up.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> It says product no longer available   Maybe I should give it a week or so and see if Macy's is going to carry it. I do have a gift card from them and know their VIP sale is coming up.


Weird.  For me it says "In Stock" and I can add it to my cart.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Weird.  For me it says "In Stock" and I can add it to my cart.


Is the price $358? If so I think they have the wrong description. I see deep pink, heather gray, pearl gray, and black with silver hardware but they are all the large size. I can tell by the pictures and of course the price.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Is the price $358? If so I think they have the wrong description. I see deep pink, heather gray, pearl gray, and black with silver hardware but they are all the large size. I can tell by the pictures and of course the price.


Your're right.  They've mislabeled the size on the website because the price is for the large size.  I didn't look closely at the price, just the description.  I hate when they mislabel items on websites.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had to share my newest Selma. Vanilla Mono with brown leather trim. Found her at my local Dillards for $125 (65% off). Happy Dance!
View attachment 2739234


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share my newest Selma. Vanilla Mono with brown leather trim. Found her at my local Dillards for $125 (65% off). Happy Dance!
> View attachment 2739234




What an amazing deal !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> What an amazing deal !!




Thanks!  I was pretty excited when I saw the price. I don't do a lot of siggy patterns (Coach), but I do like the MK mono pattern. I like the contrast of the brown leather trim too. 

Dillards also had the Colorblock Selma in Fuschia CB and Luggage CB, but they were $250.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> OMG guys Zappos has medium deep pink selma. Ugh I want a pink bag so bad and didn't really like the color in person because it's much darker than it looks in the pictures but it does come with silver hardware. Should I pull the trigger and buy it? Should I wait and see if any of the department stores are going to get it? Decision, decisions....:help: My hubby isn't much help he usually tells me to get it now. Also I hate paying retail price but if I wait I'm afraid I won't find it anywhere else.



I wish deep pink was this color, but when I saw it IRL, it was a lot darker and I didn't like it.

I am hoping the purple comes out in medium since I don't do large. That color was gorgeous in person!!!


----------



## alc8477

The violet Selma is to die for! I'm new to MK, and just stumbled on the fuchsia Selma at Macy's, and I love it!How long does it take before the new colors/style make it to Macy's.


----------



## evelynhg1107

2 stars said:


> OMG guys Zappos has medium deep pink selma. Ugh I want a pink bag so bad and didn't really like the color in person because it's much darker than it looks in the pictures but it does come with silver hardware. Should I pull the trigger and buy it? Should I wait and see if any of the department stores are going to get it? Decision, decisions....:help: My hubby isn't much help he usually tells me to get it now. Also I hate paying retail price but if I wait I'm afraid I won't find it anywhere else.



I desperately wanted a pink Selma, didn't want the large, and wanted handles too, but I'm not a fan of deep pink. It's almost like red, but not quite. I went with red since I couldn't find pink, but I can't stop thinking about how I wish I'd waited for a raspberry or fushia instead. So my suggestion is to wait it out for a bit.


----------



## melissatrv

Wonder if the Selma deep pink is the same as the Sutton.  I am loving my deep pink Sutton but then everyone has different tastes!


----------



## melissatrv

2 stars said:


> EEEEK....I don't like my selmas getting wet and I hate being caught in the rain. Even though they are rain resistant I still get super paranoid they will stain.
> 
> Is this the selma you were asking about? The color is called claret and it's on the Michael Kors website. They also have medium quilted selma in black, claret and a new brown color called walnut.




oooh me likey.  Reminds me of last year's Cinnabar.


----------



## Juicy99

Quick question, is there anyone here who lives in Dubai/been to Dubai recently? I'll have a 4 hour transit in the Dubai airport and they have a MK store!! Was wondering if anyone knows how much a large/medium selma would cost? Thanks x


----------



## cupcakegirl

*OMG, the new violet color is beautiful!!!  I WANT IT!!!*


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I wish deep pink was this color, but when I saw it IRL, it was a lot darker and I didn't like it.
> 
> I am hoping the purple comes out in medium since I don't do large. That color was gorgeous in person!!!


It is a lot darker in person. I ended up returning the little wallet I had purchased in deep pink color.


----------



## 2 stars

evelynhg1107 said:


> I desperately wanted a pink Selma, didn't want the large, and wanted handles too, but I'm not a fan of deep pink. It's almost like red, but not quite. I went with red since I couldn't find pink, but I can't stop thinking about how I wish I'd waited for a raspberry or fushia instead. So my suggestion is to wait it out for a bit.


Yeah your right I should wait it out for a bit. MK always seems to come out with brighter colors at the end of winter maybe i'll find the perfect bright pink selma then


----------



## 2 stars

melissatrv said:


> Wonder if the Selma deep pink is the same as the Sutton.  I am loving my deep pink Sutton but then everyone has different tastes!


I saw the deep pink sutton at MK boutique 2 wks ago and the deep pink quilted selma. I like the color better on the sutton. I haven't seen the color in the selma yet so I can't wait for department stores to get it because I want to see what it looks like. Colors look different on different kind of handbags.


----------



## sunblock

2 stars said:


> I saw the deep pink sutton at MK boutique 2 wks ago and the deep pink quilted selma. I like the color better on the sutton. I haven't seen the color in the selma yet so I can't wait for department stores to get it because I want to see what it looks like. Colors look different on different kind of handbags.



I think it looks better on the selma than the sutton but guess others will like it the other way too


----------



## AMLoveBags

My latest gift to myself showed up today.  I was so excited I barely finished unwrapping it before I took a picture.  It's an 'oldie', but new to me, and I'm so excited.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> My latest gift to myself showed up today.  I was so excited I barely finished unwrapping it before I took a picture.  It's an 'oldie', but new to me, and I'm so excited.


Is that the pearl grey grommet Selma?  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> Is that the pearl grey grommet Selma?  Gorgeous!!!



Sure is.  One of the very few grommet selmas that I ended up liking.  At first it wasn't something I liked, but now.  I'm in love.  Funny how you can end up flip flopping on something like that.  I think it's the subtlety in the color vs the grommets.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Sure is.  One of the very few grommet selmas that I ended up liking.  At first it wasn't something I liked, but now.  I'm in love.  Funny how you can end up flip flopping on something like that.  I think it's the subtlety in the color vs the grommets.


It's a beautiful thing, that silver hardware against the pearl grey.  And the grommets add just enough bling to pull it all together.  Great choice!


----------



## KjDancer

AMLoveBags said:


> My latest gift to myself showed up today.  I was so excited I barely finished unwrapping it before I took a picture.  It's an 'oldie', but new to me, and I'm so excited.


Beautiful. Love the pearl grey and grommets...the silver hardware sets it off perfectly!! Fab choice


----------



## 2 stars

alc8477 said:


> The violet Selma is to die for! I'm new to MK, and just stumbled on the fuchsia Selma at Macy's, and I love it!How long does it take before the new colors/style make it to Macy's.


Your local Macy's still has fuschia in stock? I've been looking for 1 and can't find one anywhere.


----------



## sandyclaws

AMLoveBags said:


> My latest gift to myself showed up today.  I was so excited I barely finished unwrapping it before I took a picture.  It's an 'oldie', but new to me, and I'm so excited.




Amazing!! I'm the same way!! At first I didn't like the grommets! But now I'm really digging them! Congrats on your Selma


----------



## Minkette

2 stars said:


> your local macy's still has fuschia in stock? I've been looking for 1 and can't find one anywhere.


+1


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AMLoveBags said:


> My latest gift to myself showed up today.  I was so excited I barely finished unwrapping it before I took a picture.  It's an 'oldie', but new to me, and I'm so excited.




Twins!!  Congrats!  I love mine.


----------



## BeachBagGal

evelynhg1107 said:


> I really, really, REALLY wanted the black/neon pink color block, but I just absolutely couldn't find it anywhere, so I settled for the black/scarlet color block instead. Still beautiful, I think it's a great color for the upcoming fall/winter in Taiwan. Can't say I'm not on the everlasting hunt for the pink tho'


I love this color combo! In pix the red looks like a true, deep red. You agree? How are you liking the color combo?


----------



## alc8477

2 stars said:


> Your local Macy's still has fuschia in stock? I've been looking for 1 and can't find one anywhere.




It must have been a return. I was holding a Selma in Apple and looked up and there was the fuchsia! My sales associate looked in inventory to see if they had a "fresh" fuchsia for me and of course it was the only one. I absolutely love the bag, and now I really want the violet!


----------



## melissatrv

I wish the violet came in medium


----------



## SelmaLove

I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.


----------



## Linz379

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625


What a stunning colour! Lovely selma


----------



## AMLoveBags

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625



That's gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625


What a pretty color! Looks great with your cute outfits!


----------



## sandyclaws

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625


 
oooo Selma looks amazing with the yellow!! love it how you paired it with your outfits! lookiing good


----------



## coivcte

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625



Very pretty, love it!
Does Violet Selma come in Medium size?


----------



## keishapie1973

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625



I love modeling pics!!!! You look great. Your bag gives your outfits just the right pop of color.....


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625


Pretty!  That shade of purple is not for me, but I love how it looks on you!


----------



## missaudrie

2 stars said:


> She is gorgeous! Where did you find her at?


Sorry for the late reply -I ordered it from forzieri.com ...they still have it in stock!


----------



## missaudrie

ubo22 said:


> I would have never thought of this.  Great idea!  Is the chain comfortable on your shoulder?



Sorry for the late reply...It feels fine on my shoulder because the chain strap is flat


----------



## evelynhg1107

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this color combo! In pix the red looks like a true, deep red. You agree? How are you liking the color combo?


Scarlet is much darker than the red. Without lighting, it can even appear to be a little oxbloodish. It's not one of those colors that will give the entire outfit a pop, but I think it's a great color for fall/winter. It's still summer where I live, so I'm using bright colors more. Definitely looking forward to using it when fall rolls around


----------



## cupcakegirl

SelmaLove said:


> I love my violet Selma. I was able to score it from L&T this spring when they had it briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740623
> View attachment 2740625



*Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## paula3boys

Dark dune medium Selma with flash


----------



## evelynhg1107

https://tw.buy.yahoo.com/gdsale/gdsale.asp?gdid=5051679&co_servername=sGcri

Has anyone seen powder blue jewel studded in large? It's sold here in Taiwan by authorized MK retailers, but I've never seen it in this size. Perhaps it's an Asia only size? It seems they do have some colors here that are not available in North America. The price is also Asia-tailored, retailing at $494.


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2741785
> 
> Dark dune medium Selma with flash



Gorgeous!! 4 thumbs up! ) how I wish I can buy from aafes..


----------



## ley2

evelynhg1107 said:


> https://tw.buy.yahoo.com/gdsale/gdsale.asp?gdid=5051679&co_servername=sGcri
> 
> Has anyone seen powder blue jewel studded in large? It's sold here in Taiwan by authorized MK retailers, but I've never seen it in this size. Perhaps it's an Asia only size? It seems they do have some colors here that are not available in North America. The price is also Asia-tailored, retailing at $494.



Wow.. I was just wondering if the bag is authentic bcoz of the unusual colors. but if you confirmed it is sold in MK boutique then it is..


----------



## JessLuu

Do they tend to reuse past colors? I'm heartbroken that I missed out on the palm color, and I'm hoping in the spring they'll make another bag in that color even if it's not a selma.


----------



## Minkette

JessLuu said:


> Do they tend to reuse past colors? I'm heartbroken that I missed out on the palm color, and I'm hoping in the spring they'll make another bag in that color even if it's not a selma.



Shopbop has palm green selma I think. .. they did a few days ago at least


----------



## JessLuu

Minkette said:


> Shopbop has palm green selma I think. .. they did a few days ago at least


Just checked, and they don't now, but thanks for trying!


----------



## vhelya

evelynhg1107 said:


> https://tw.buy.yahoo.com/gdsale/gdsale.asp?gdid=5051679&co_servername=sGcri
> 
> Has anyone seen powder blue jewel studded in large? It's sold here in Taiwan by authorized MK retailers, but I've never seen it in this size. Perhaps it's an Asia only size? It seems they do have some colors here that are not available in North America. The price is also Asia-tailored, retailing at $494.




Wooowww I couldn't believe what I saw..
I have a medium jewel selma in powder blue but I never seen any jewel selma large in powder blue before..

Love jewel selma the most


----------



## keptwife

evelynhg1107 said:


> https://tw.buy.yahoo.com/gdsale/gdsale.asp?gdid=5051679&co_servername=sGcri
> 
> Has anyone seen powder blue jewel studded in large? It's sold here in Taiwan by authorized MK retailers, but I've never seen it in this size. Perhaps it's an Asia only size? It seems they do have some colors here that are not available in North America. The price is also Asia-tailored, retailing at $494.




Yes, I used to have the large powder blue jewel studded selma but I sold it.


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> Do they tend to reuse past colors? I'm heartbroken that I missed out on the palm color, and I'm hoping in the spring they'll make another bag in that color even if it's not a selma.


The new color gooseberry might be close to palm green in color.  I haven't yet seen it in person, though.


----------



## r1ta_s

JessLuu said:


> Do they tend to reuse past colors? I'm heartbroken that I missed out on the palm color, and I'm hoping in the spring they'll make another bag in that color even if it's not a selma.



I feed sad for missing this color as well. I didn't know about Selma when it was available.


----------



## JessLuu

The gooseberry is darker than the palm - definitely a fall/winter green color. I'm probably going to get the gooseberry in the Hamilton traveler, but I definitely still want a bag in palm.


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> The gooseberry is darker than the palm - definitely a fall/winter green color. I'm probably going to get the gooseberry in the Hamilton traveler, but I definitely still want a bag in palm.


Good to know.  Are you familiar with malachite green?  It's the color of my Selma in my avatar.  Do you think gooseberry is as dark as malachite?


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> The new color gooseberry might be close to palm green in color.  I haven't yet seen it in person, though.


I haven't seen Gooseberry irl, but from the pix it is def darker than Palm. Palm is like "bam! I'm greeeeen!!" I have it in a crossbody and love the color - so fun!


----------



## JessLuu

ubo22 said:


> Good to know.  Are you familiar with malachite green?  It's the color of my Selma in my avatar.  Do you think gooseberry is as dark as malachite?


No, the malachite looks darker. Gooseberry looks kinda like a green bell pepper


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> No, the malachite looks darker. Gooseberry looks kinda like a green bell pepper


Okay, thanks for the description.  So palm is a spring/summer green, gooseberry is the color of a green bell pepper, and malachite is a dark, emerald green.


----------



## KjDancer

Sob...sob :cry: My bag has arrived with a red stain on the back. Its not a big mark, but after spending my hard earned cash I want a perfect bag. I was looking forward to it arriving and now I have to send it back. Why..oh why!!!

On a plus note I have seen the Electric Blue and I think it's the Heather Grey Selma advertised in the Uk. Has anyone seen these colours in person yet?? Would love piccies if you have. I may be changing my wish list


----------



## ley2

KjDancer said:


> Sob...sob :cry: My bag has arrived with a red stain on the back. Its not a big mark, but after spending my hard earned cash I want a perfect bag. I was looking forward to it arriving and now I have to send it back. Why..oh why!!!
> 
> On a plus note I have seen the Electric Blue and I think it's the Heather Grey Selma advertised in the Uk. Has anyone seen these colours in person yet?? Would love piccies if you have. I may be changing my wish list



What is ur bag color?


----------



## KjDancer

ley2 said:


> What is ur bag color?


Is the Large Selma in Luggage.


----------



## ley2

KjDancer said:


> Is the Large Selma in Luggage.



Oh dear.. okay pls exchange then! Which dept store is this? I am waiting for my sutton too, arriving tml from Nordie. Hope everything is good. Keep my finger crossed!


----------



## KjDancer

ley2 said:


> Oh dear.. okay pls exchange then! Which dept store is this? I am waiting for my sutton too, arriving tml from Nordie. Hope everything is good. Keep my finger crossed!


I brought it online from secretsales.com they have a return policy, so am posting it back today...sob..sob. Was so excited for it to arrive, hate sending it back. I will purchase another one soon. Think I might get a medium though as the large is nice but I think I would get more use out of the medium size. 

What colour Sutton did you buy?? Hope it arrives soon for you


----------



## ley2

KjDancer said:


> I brought it online from secretsales.com they have a return policy, so am posting it back today...sob..sob. Was so excited for it to arrive, hate sending it back. I will purchase another one soon. Think I might get a medium though as the large is nice but I think I would get more use out of the medium size.
> 
> What colour Sutton did you buy?? Hope it arrives soon for you



Dark dune! too excited to wait for it to come ) Hehe. I think medium selma in luggage is quite hard to find though. Secretsales.com has it?


----------



## KjDancer

ley2 said:


> Dark dune! too excited to wait for it to come ) Hehe. I think medium selma in luggage is quite hard to find though. Secretsales.com has it?


No secretsales doesn't stock it, it only has a small selection of bags that changes on a daily basis...but with a good discount! We have a couple of stores in the Uk that stock the medium in lots of colours...just need to have a day trip to London. Is a good excuse for a shopping day  Ooh Dark Dune...fab choice!!


----------



## ley2

KjDancer said:


> No secretsales doesn't stock it, it only has a small selection of bags that changes on a daily basis...but with a good discount! We have a couple of stores in the Uk that stock the medium in lots of colours...just need to have a day trip to London. Is a good excuse for a shopping day  Ooh Dark Dune...fab choice!!



Yeah you could do that! Could you pls update if you can find medium selma dark dune/navy/black there in UK? Very hard to find one everywhere! ) but I think the price in UK is much costlier..


----------



## sunblock

ley2 said:


> Yeah you could do that! Could you pls update if you can find medium selma dark dune/navy/black there in UK? Very hard to find one everywhere! ) but I think the price in UK is much costlier..



Harrods have a black medium one and dark dune


----------



## KjDancer

ley2 said:


> Yeah you could do that! Could you pls update if you can find medium selma dark dune/navy/black there in UK? Very hard to find one everywhere! ) but I think the price in UK is much costlier..


Medium Selma is £260, but then you would have international postage fees!!

Harrods have Black, Navy, Dark Dune, and Luggage. Selfridges have Raspberry, Scarlet, and two tri colour versions.


----------



## ley2

KjDancer said:


> Medium Selma is £260, but then you would have international postage fees!!
> 
> Harrods have Black, Navy, Dark Dune, and Luggage. Selfridges have Raspberry, Scarlet, and two tri colour versions.



Wow that is so much expensive! Is there any sales tax rebate if ship outside UK? I guess I will just wait then..


----------



## KjDancer

ley2 said:


> Wow that is so much expensive! Is there any sales tax rebate if ship outside UK? I guess I will just wait then..


Secretsales does a good discount and we have sales at different points in the year but only on certain products...so not necessarily what you want. Not sure about Tax Rebates sorry. But yes they are expensive over here...hence the reason my not perfect bag is going back!!


----------



## sunblock

KjDancer said:


> Secretsales does a good discount and we have sales at different points in the year but only on certain products...so not necessarily what you want. Not sure about Tax Rebates sorry. But yes they are expensive over here...hence the reason my not perfect bag is going back!!



Secret sales is uk only they dont ship abroad


----------



## evelynhg1107

I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD) 

I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it


----------



## Christa72720

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but so the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they don't allow it


OMG, I need that cherry blossom color sooo bad!!!


----------



## ubo22

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it


Great stealth photos!!!  I see cherry blossom, violet, and I think I see gooseberry in the background of your second photo.  Thank you.


----------



## bellevie0891

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it



Great pictures!! So nice to see everything together to compare  Thanks for posting


----------



## Minkette

Nice photos! Very much appreciated!


----------



## KjDancer

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it


Wow..what a beautiful colour! Is that the Pearl Grey or Heather Grey next to the cherry blossom?


----------



## JessLuu

I need that blossom selma! Do you think it'll make its way to the states? I saw on Bloomingdales last night that they have some exclusive bags in blossom, and one marked exclusive is that black, white, blossom color blocked sutton in that picture


----------



## sunblock

Ut ohh thats two more bags i want best get selling ha


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sandyclaws said:


> I'm sure y'all have already seen my Selma but I wanted to share in this group ^_^
> 
> Large RASP/WHT/BLK &#10084;&#65039; my 2nd MK bag and most likely not my last lol
> View attachment 2738930


 
Pretty bag I just ordered on on clearance + 20% at Macys.  It is being shipped to me.  Crossing my fingers I get a good one.


----------



## coivcte

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it



Wow.........my wish list has just grew! Not good........but again I doubt these nice colour will make it to Australia


----------



## vhelya

evelynhg1107 said:


> I went to the local MK store here in Taiwan at Taipei 101 and saw they had the cherry blossom selma in medium and crossbody. Oh man, they're so pretty and I want the medium SO FRIGGIN' BAD, but the retail price here gives me a heartburn ($500 USD)
> 
> I took the pictures secretly 'cause they didn't allow it




Ooh my..That's gorgeous
What a lovely color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bootlover07

I know some people have done comparison pics between the dressy and selma, but I thought I'd throw mine in. Here is my large pearl grey selma (brand new!!!) and my large sapphire dressy. They are pretty much the same size, the dressy is a tiny bit taller but not much. Anyway, I'm in total love with both and can't wait to carry my new selma!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> I know some people have done comparison pics between the dressy and selma, but I thought I'd throw mine in. Here is my large pearl grey selma (brand new!!!) and my large sapphire dressy. They are pretty much the same size, the dressy is a tiny bit taller but not much. Anyway, I'm in total love with both and can't wait to carry my new selma!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743582
> View attachment 2743584
> View attachment 2743585
> View attachment 2743586




Comparison photos are my favorite! No matter if it's the same bags or not 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Comparison photos are my favorite! No matter if it's the same bags or not
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Lol I had you in mind! Your comparison shots helped me decide what sizes to get &#128540;


----------



## evelynhg1107

KjDancer said:


> Wow..what a beautiful colour! Is that the Pearl Grey or Heather Grey next to the cherry blossom?


I'm not sure, but it's a very, very light shade of grey


----------



## evelynhg1107

JessLuu said:


> I need that blossom selma! Do you think it'll make its way to the states? I saw on Bloomingdales last night that they have some exclusive bags in blossom, and one marked exclusive is that black, white, blossom color blocked sutton in that picture


I think they had in the US before, when the powder blue was available, then it both got sold out. I don't know why they have it here as a "new color." I wish they do make it to the States again, so we can all get it at reasonable prices. Ugh.


----------



## ilysukixD

When I was at the HK airport they charge more than $500 USD for the color block selma in large and I think that insane!!!! Why is MK so expensive in Asia!??!?


----------



## Minkette

New stuff at Dillards...


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> New stuff at Dillards...




Yay an IRL pic of heather grey! Thanks for posting!


----------



## oluchika

Liking those grey and black selmas with the silver mini studs!


----------



## red73

ley2 said:


> Yeah you could do that! Could you pls update if you can find medium selma dark dune/navy/black there in UK? Very hard to find one everywhere! ) but I think the price in UK is much costlier..


harrods has medium selmas in luggage, black, dark dune and navy...at a cost of £260.. they do international shipping as well


----------



## 2 stars

So I went to Macy's this weekend and was hoping they would have medium black selma so I can see what the color looks like IRL but they didn't. The SA said she could try to locate it in another store. Ended up doing pre-sale on black medium selma with ghw from a Macy's store in Maryland it will ship to me on the 17th. Now I'm wondering if I should have waited a lil bit to see if MK brings out a black medium with shw since I'm not a fan of gold. I do see most of the new stuff is with shw. I just couldn't pass up the 25% off and i'm not a patient person at all  What do you ladies think? Should I keep it and wait a little longer? I'm also dying for a pink selma but in medium as well with shw. I saw the deep pink in sutton and don't like how dark the color is. I know MK brought out a fuschia selma with shw last year i'm so mad I missed out.


----------



## KjDancer

Minkette said:


> New stuff at Dillards...


Wow...they all look so lovely  The Heather Grey is lovely, but think I still prefer the Pearl Grey. Guess you need to see the two in person to decide. Hope we get some of Grey Selma's in the Uk!!! Have only seen the Pearl Grey in other styles.


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> New stuff at Dillards...




Oooww the hamilton looks so pretty with the microstuds in the middle &#128525;

I'm wondering if the microstuds selma feels a bit heavy?


----------



## evelynhg1107

ilysukixD said:


> When I was at the HK airport they charge more than $500 USD for the color block selma in large and I think that insane!!!! Why is MK so expensive in Asia!??!?


I know!! It drives me insane how they can justify the prices. They'll say, "Oh, it's the tax, and the rent, and blablabla," but c'mon, I used to work in retail at Marc by Marc Jacobs and we all know it's not worth double the retail price. Nevertheless, they're charging that because they know Asians will pay for them. Sometimes I have to try really hard not to roll my eyes at the SA, because I used to hate it when people come in at MBMJ and tell me how much cheaper things are in the US. It's not like the SA gets to determine the retail price, but still.


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> Oooww the hamilton looks so pretty with the microstuds in the middle &#128525;
> 
> I'm wondering if the microstuds selma feels a bit heavy?


I think they are a bit heavier. I picked them up to test them out. Not too noticeable with center stripe only but the selma covered in studs seemed a bit heavy to me. They studs are pretty small so I can't see them adding to much weight.


----------



## Minkette

KjDancer said:


> Wow...they all look so lovely  The Heather Grey is lovely, but think I still prefer the Pearl Grey. Guess you need to see the two in person to decide. Hope we get some of Grey Selma's in the Uk!!! Have only seen the Pearl Grey in other styles.


I have to say, in person, I loved the heather grey color... considering the selma in the color...

Of course, I'd have to sell my large dressy in pearl grey to justify it... 

We will see!


----------



## evelynhg1107

Minkette said:


> New stuff at Dillards...


Oh, wow, the grey hamilton is amazing. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> So I went to Macy's this weekend and was hoping they would have medium black selma so I can see what the color looks like IRL but they didn't. The SA said she could try to locate it in another store. Ended up doing pre-sale on black medium selma with ghw from a Macy's store in Maryland it will ship to me on the 17th. Now I'm wondering if I should have waited a lil bit to see if MK brings out a black medium with shw since I'm not a fan of gold. I do see most of the new stuff is with shw. I just couldn't pass up the 25% off and i'm not a patient person at all  What do you ladies think? Should I keep it and wait a little longer? I'm also dying for a pink selma but in medium as well with shw. I saw the deep pink in sutton and don't like how dark the color is. I know MK brought out a fuschia selma with shw last year i'm so mad I missed out.



I saw black medium selma ghw was available online today and within less than half a day, its gone! Probably they reserved it for you haha..

If you prefer shw, I guess you could wait a little. I noticed MK bags introduce more and more shw.. deep pink is with shw too.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> So I went to Macy's this weekend and was hoping they would have medium black selma so I can see what the color looks like IRL but they didn't. The SA said she could try to locate it in another store. Ended up doing pre-sale on black medium selma with ghw from a Macy's store in Maryland it will ship to me on the 17th. Now I'm wondering if I should have waited a lil bit to see if MK brings out a black medium with shw since I'm not a fan of gold. I do see most of the new stuff is with shw. I just couldn't pass up the 25% off and i'm not a patient person at all  What do you ladies think? Should I keep it and wait a little longer? I'm also dying for a pink selma but in medium as well with shw. I saw the deep pink in sutton and don't like how dark the color is. I know MK brought out a fuschia selma with shw last year i'm so mad I missed out.


Since you've already ordered the medium black Selma with ghw, keep your sale order and wait until you receive it on the 17th to make your final decision.  I do agree that MK is coming out with a lot more bags with shw.  He may bring back the medium black Selma with shw soon, so keep a look out for it.  I just purchased a N/S black Hamilton tote with shw, but had to search high and low to find one with shw.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Since you've already ordered the medium black Selma with ghw, keep your sale order and wait until you receive it on the 17th to make your final decision.  I do agree that MK is coming out with a lot more bags with shw.  He may bring back the medium black Selma with shw soon, so keep a look out for it.  I just purchased a N/S black Hamilton tote with shw, but had to search high and low to find one with shw.


Macy's shows medium microstud selma in black, white and pearl gray. I mean why can't he just make the medium size without the microstuds? He should put out more colors in the medium size and more stuff in shw.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Minkette said:


> New stuff at Dillards...



Great pics!!!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> I saw black medium selma ghw was available online today and within less than half a day, its gone! Probably they reserved it for you haha..
> 
> If you prefer shw, I guess you could wait a little. I noticed MK bags introduce more and more shw.. deep pink is with shw too.


My pre-sale is coming for a Macy's in Maryland. The SA said it would ship on the 17th and take about 4 days after that for me to receive it. I wish he offered more variety in the medium size selma.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Does anyone know if the regular Selma messenger will come in violet?  I've seen the mini messenger in violet, but not the regular sized one...


----------



## ubo22

I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> Does anyone know if the regular Selma messenger will come in violet?  I've seen the mini messenger in violet, but not the regular sized one...


Violet is a newly re-introduced color, so you'll have to wait and see if he comes out with that color in the Selma messenger.


----------



## cupcakegirl

ubo22 said:


> Violet is a newly re-introduced color, so you'll have to wait and see if he comes out with that color in the Selma messenger.



Thank you!  I didn't know if he released all styles in a new color or if they came out in waves...


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know if he released all styles in a new color or if they came out in waves...


They come out in waves depending on demand.


----------



## coivcte

Finally joining the Selma Club after months of reading and looking at comparison photos on this thread. It was a hard decision between Mandarin and Fuchsia. 
I am not a fan of orange or red but somehow I am attracted to this Mandarin Selma.....
I am still keeping my eyes out for a Fuchsia if the price is right...hehehe


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Finally joining the Selma Club after months of reading and looking at comparison photos on this thread. It was a hard decision between Mandarin and Fuchsia.
> I am not a fan of orange or red but somehow I am attracted to this Mandarin Selma.....
> I am still keeping my eyes out for a Fuchsia if the price is right...hehehe


Mandarin is a beautiful color.  I also tend to stay away from red and orange handbags, but the mandarin Selma is gorgeous!  I think fuschia is gorgeous, too, by the way.


----------



## Linz379

coivcte said:


> Finally joining the Selma Club after months of reading and looking at comparison photos on this thread. It was a hard decision between Mandarin and Fuchsia.
> I am not a fan of orange or red but somehow I am attracted to this Mandarin Selma.....
> I am still keeping my eyes out for a Fuchsia if the price is right...hehehe


Lovely


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> I think they are a bit heavier. I picked them up to test them out. Not too noticeable with center stripe only but the selma covered in studs seemed a bit heavy to me. They studs are pretty small so I can't see them adding to much weight.




Woooww thanks for the details.

I was thinking to buy a microstuds selma but I'm afraid if it will be a bit heavy..
I bought a large grommet selma previously, it's gorgeous but just not too convenient when I need to carry many stuffs 

Maybe if they have medium size selma with microstuds, I'd love to buy one 
Now I'm considering the EW hamilton with microstuds


----------



## cupcakegirl

ubo22 said:


> I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!





coivcte said:


> Finally joining the Selma Club after months of reading and looking at comparison photos on this thread. It was a hard decision between Mandarin and Fuchsia.
> I am not a fan of orange or red but somehow I am attracted to this Mandarin Selma.....
> I am still keeping my eyes out for a Fuchsia if the price is right...hehehe



Such beautiful colors!!!


----------



## 2 stars

vhelya said:


> Woooww thanks for the details.
> 
> I was thinking to buy a microstuds selma but I'm afraid if it will be a bit heavy..
> I bought a large grommet selma previously, it's gorgeous but just not too convenient when I need to carry many stuffs
> 
> Maybe if they have medium size selma with microstuds, I'd love to buy one
> Now I'm considering the EW hamilton with microstuds


Macy's has the medium microstud selma in black, pearl gray and optic white all with shw.


----------



## SummerFlower

Take my palm stud selma out the first time, love it!


----------



## MDT

My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.


----------



## JessLuu

MDT said:


> My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.


I like this color so much more in person than the pic on the website. It's gorgeous!


----------



## JessLuu

SummerFlower said:


> Take my palm stud selma out the first time, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745857


I'm so jealous! Palm is the color at the top of my wish list


----------



## vhelya

2 stars said:


> Macy's has the medium microstud selma in black, pearl gray and optic white all with shw.




Wwooooww, thanks
I will have a look


----------



## SummerFlower

MDT said:


> My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.




Nice color!


----------



## SummerFlower

JessLuu said:


> I'm so jealous! Palm is the color at the top of my wish list




Thanks! Cannot tell how much I love this color!


----------



## ubo22

SummerFlower said:


> Take my palm stud selma out the first time, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745857


Nice, bright green color!


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.


Pretty!


----------



## SweetLuxury

hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot


----------



## ley2

SweetLuxury said:


> hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot



Nice! Is this medium? Dark khaki?

I think it is normal.. the handle is usually tied on top so it is normal to find it rather stiff. After awhile it will fall nicely


----------



## SummerFlower

SweetLuxury said:


> hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot




Nice color!


----------



## ubo22

SweetLuxury said:


> hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot


First of all, is this a medium dark dune Selma?  Second, this is perfectly normal.  The waviness at the top of the bag is from the handles coming up against it.  Probably from the way the bag was stored at the warehouse.  You can gently straighten out the waviness with your fingers by pulling out on the leather.  The handles start out really stiff and loosen up a bit over time, so should fall flat after some use.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## MDT

SweetLuxury said:


> hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot



Perfectly normal. As another poster said, the waviness is from the handles being pressed against the bag in storage. Also, the handles on my fuchsia medium Selma JUST started to lay flat and I've been using this bag non-stop since I bought it last fall. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the stiffness to wear off. The handles on my new apple Selma do the same thing.


----------



## _jssaa

Does anyone know where I can purchase a sapphire Selma? Or are they all completely sold out?


----------



## ley2

_jssaa said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a sapphire Selma? Or are they all completely sold out?



Selma large? I think I saw it on sales..


----------



## _jssaa

ley2 said:


> Selma large? I think I saw it on sales..


OMG yes large!! Gold hardware or silver? && where did you see it? In store or online? I live in Australia but was thinking of using a mail forwarding service. I can't seem to find it on any reputable sites


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SummerFlower said:


> Take my palm stud selma out the first time, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745857












Absolutely gorgeous!



MDT said:


> My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.



Another pretty color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!


Sigh.....I really like this color.  So pretty!



coivcte said:


> Finally joining the Selma Club after months of reading and looking at comparison photos on this thread. It was a hard decision between Mandarin and Fuchsia.
> I am not a fan of orange or red but somehow I am attracted to this Mandarin Selma.....
> I am still keeping my eyes out for a Fuchsia if the price is right...hehehe



I keep looking at the Mandarin Selma too.  It's a pretty color.  And the right price makes all the difference, too, lol.


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh.....I really like this color.  So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking at the Mandarin Selma too.  It's a pretty color.  And the right price makes all the difference, too, lol.



Where have you seen the mandarin lately? I'm dying to have this color.


----------



## Restore724

MK Selma Colorblock

Deep Pink/Black and Scarlet/Black Combos
I think the pink is everyday color and the red is dressy, special occasion color


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Sigh.....I really like this color.  So pretty!
> *
> 
> 
> I keep looking at the Mandarin Selma too.  It's a pretty color.  And the right price makes all the difference, too, lol.


I love malachite green, too!  Great color for the Fall/Winter months.


----------



## ubo22

Restore724 said:


> MK Selma Colorblock
> 
> Deep Pink/Black and Scarlet/Black Combos
> I think the pink is everyday color and the red is dressy, special occasion color


These colorblock bags are so pretty.  I love the pink and the scarlet.  Great bags.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MDT said:


> My apple medium Selma arrived today! I haven't seen much of this color on the forum, but I love it! Can't wait to carry her for the first time! My fuchsia medium will finally get a break. Have been using her for months now.


 
I am CRAZY in love with the Apple color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## SweetLuxury

ley2 said:


> Nice! Is this medium? Dark khaki?
> 
> I think it is normal.. the handle is usually tied on top so it is normal to find it rather stiff. After awhile it will fall nicely


thanks.. it's a medium dark dune


----------



## SweetLuxury

ubo22 said:


> First of all, is this a medium dark dune Selma?  Second, this is perfectly normal.  The waviness at the top of the bag is from the handles coming up against it.  Probably from the way the bag was stored at the warehouse.  You can gently straighten out the waviness with your fingers by pulling out on the leather.  The handles start out really stiff and loosen up a bit over time, so should fall flat after some use.  Enjoy your new bag.



Yes, it's a medium dark dune Selma  Thanks for replying, it's my first selma so I don't know what to expect  hopefully the handle will loosen up soon


----------



## SweetLuxury

MDT said:


> Perfectly normal. As another poster said, the waviness is from the handles being pressed against the bag in storage. Also, the handles on my fuchsia medium Selma JUST started to lay flat and I've been using this bag non-stop since I bought it last fall. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the stiffness to wear off. The handles on my new apple Selma do the same thing.



Thank you, good to know that it's normal  btw your new apple selma is gorgeous!


----------



## ley2

SweetLuxury said:


> thanks.. it's a medium dark dune



Omg where did you find dark dune?? Haha I am always excited with dark dune bag!


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> Such beautiful colors!!!


  I love malachite green!  One of my all time favorite colors for the Fall/Winter months.


----------



## diva7633

Belle79 said:


> YES. I have the medium black and white satchel and I am amazed at how clean the white still is, and the bottom is white too! I've wiped it clean and also used a white eraser to remove another mark or two.
> 
> I also have the pearl gray messenger which I use every weekend with jeans, etc and it's still pristine.



I so want the large black white sutton. So afraid though. Do you wipe it with baby wipes? You use a mr. Clean eraser or a real eraser?


----------



## ley2

_jssaa said:


> OMG yes large!! Gold hardware or silver? && where did you see it? In store or online? I live in Australia but was thinking of using a mail forwarding service. I can't seem to find it on any reputable sites



Hmm.. yeah not on reputable sites though..


----------



## 2 stars

My local Carsons has 3 large mandarin Selma's on clearance for $267.99. It's in Merrillville Indiana not sure what their phone number is.


----------



## melissatrv

SweetLuxury said:


> thanks.. it's a medium dark dune




Where did you find the medium dark dune?  This one is not easy to track down.  I just got mine from Amazon so merely curious and it might help others in search of this one


----------



## SweetLuxury

ley2 said:


> Omg where did you find dark dune?? Haha I am always excited with dark dune bag!



I bought it from reebonz online. I missed it couple of times, this color always sold out very fast.


----------



## ley2

SweetLuxury said:


> I bought it from reebonz online. I missed it couple of times, this color always sold out very fast.



Ohh.. Did you buy full price? Since its very hard to find.


----------



## SweetLuxury

melissatrv said:


> Where did you find the medium dark dune?  This one is not easy to track down.  I just got mine from Amazon so merely curious and it might help others in search of this one



I got it from reebonz  I've never seen this one in real life before I bought it. Now I know why it's so popular because the color is so gorgeous and easy to match with any outfit


----------



## SweetLuxury

ley2 said:


> Ohh.. Did you buy full price? Since its very hard to find.



yes, bought it full price. It's already hard enough to find medium selma bag here in Australia, so when I saw it, I just bought it straight away  but I didn't know that this color is so popular and hard to find.. so i guess i'm lucky  now i'm in search of red medium studded selma. i wonder if you know that this one still in the market, or do i have to find it through ebay etc? cause i only ever saw plain selma sold here


----------



## ley2

_jssaa said:


> OMG yes large!! Gold hardware or silver? && where did you see it? In store or online? I live in Australia but was thinking of using a mail forwarding service. I can't seem to find it on any reputable sites



Hey I think its saphire in gold hardware.. at least thats what shown in the picture..


----------



## ley2

Who was looking for medium selma in shw? I saw medium selma navy in shw, is it new?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> hey i think its saphire in gold hardware.. At least thats what shown in the picture..


+1
I have a large sapphire Selma and it has ghw.


----------



## cbk021726

SweetLuxury said:


> hi all.. I bought this selma online and just received it today. however, I found that the front handle doesn't fold flat against the bag and also the top part is a bit wrinkly. I'm not sure if this is consider as a defect, but it bothers me a lot, especially the handle part. I'm planning to use this bag with the strap most of the time, and when I tried couple of selmas in the store, the handle is always flat against the bag. I paid full price for this just because I like the color, so I want it to be perfect. Could anyone please look at your selma and compare it with mine? thanks a lot




We're bag twins same eveything hahaha .. bought mine in reebonz too and got it yesterday.. i will check handles of my back if it flattens too ...


----------



## SweetLuxury

cbk021726 said:


> We're bag twins same eveything hahaha .. bought mine in reebonz too and got it yesterday.. i will check handles of my back if it flattens too ...



hi bag twins  just curious, did the top of your bag wrinkly too?


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Who was looking for medium selma in shw? I saw medium selma navy in shw, is it new?


I'm looking for black medium selma with shw. Where did you see the navy with shw?


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I'm looking for black medium selma with shw. Where did you see the navy with shw?



Yeah saw it at macys but not sure if its indeed shw?


----------



## r1ta_s

2 stars said:


> My local Carsons has 3 large mandarin Selma's on clearance for $267.99. It's in Merrillville Indiana not sure what their phone number is.



Thanks for the info. It was available online for a brief period. I took a couple of hours to decide and when I did decide, it was sold out online

Anyone know where I can find a Mandarin Selma online


----------



## ubo22

r1ta_s said:


> Thanks for the info. It was available online for a brief period. I took a couple of hours to decide and when I did decide, it was sold out online
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a Mandarin Selma online


I think 2 stars was suggesting that you call the Merrillville Indiana Carsons directly to see if they can ship one of the 3 large mandarin Selma's to you.  They should still honor the sale price if they are in store.


----------



## 2 stars

r1ta_s said:


> Thanks for the info. It was available online for a brief period. I took a couple of hours to decide and when I did decide, it was sold out online
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a Mandarin Selma online


I have the Carson's ph # it's 219-738-2600. I'm sure you can place your order over the phone and they can ship it to you.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Scored this beauty at macys today for $214


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Scored this beauty at macys today for $214
> View attachment 2748821


So pretty!


----------



## Linz379

fieldsinspring said:


> Scored this beauty at macys today for $214
> View attachment 2748821


Ooooh! This is lovely


----------



## MDT

Thanks for the info. They only have mandarin in large? Was it only made in large?  As much as I love the color, the large Selma is just too big for me  Keeping my fingers crossed MK comes out with a medium at some point!


----------



## 2 stars

I also think large is way too big for me. I wish MK made more Selma's in medium. 
I haven't seen or heard of a medium mandarin. The orange shade comes in medium. I saw it at Macy's.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I also think large is way too big for me. I wish MK made more Selma's in medium.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard of a medium mandarin. The orange shade comes in medium. I saw it at Macy's.




Yeah MK need to make more medium size..... The messenger is too small and the large selma is too big, they need to put consideration for petite ladies!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Yeah MK need to make more medium size..... The messenger is too small and the large selma is too big, they need to put consideration for petite ladies!!!!!




Women of all sizes like medium Selma!


----------



## cupcakegirl

2 stars said:


> *i also think large is way too big for me. I wish mk made more selma's in medium. *
> i haven't seen or heard of a medium mandarin. The orange shade comes in medium. I saw it at macy's.



+1


----------



## coivcte

MDT said:


> Thanks for the info. They only have mandarin in large? Was it only made in large?  As much as I love the color, the large Selma is just too big for me  Keeping my fingers crossed MK comes out with a medium at some point!





2 stars said:


> I also think large is way too big for me. I wish MK made more Selma's in medium.
> I haven't seen or heard of a medium mandarin. The orange shade comes in medium. I saw it at Macy's.





ilysukixD said:


> Yeah MK need to make more medium size..... The messenger is too small and the large selma is too big, they need to put consideration for petite ladies!!!!!





paula3boys said:


> Women of all sizes like medium Selma!





cupcakegirl said:


> +1



I am from Sydney Australia and I purchased my Medium Mandarin Selma in July 2014.
We are always behind on the colour and have less sizes compared to the USA, I am surprised that you don't have the Medium Mandarin Selma there?


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> I am from Sydney Australia and I purchased my Medium Mandarin Selma in July 2014.
> We are always behind on the colour and have less sizes compared to the USA, I am surprised that you don't have the Medium Mandarin Selma there?


I imagine that also had to do with the seasons changing in Australia... you guys are moving into spring, correct? Makes sense that some of the colors would be coordinated with season changes.

Admittedly, I could be completely wrong.Just a theory.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> I am from Sydney Australia and I purchased my Medium Mandarin Selma in July 2014.
> We are always behind on the colour and have less sizes compared to the USA, I am surprised that you don't have the Medium Mandarin Selma there?


We also didn't get Scarlett selma in medium. If I'm correct only Zappos had the large size.


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> I am from Sydney Australia and I purchased my Medium Mandarin Selma in July 2014.
> We are always behind on the colour and have less sizes compared to the USA, I am surprised that you don't have the Medium Mandarin Selma there?




Pretty n vibrant color!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> I am from Sydney Australia and I purchased my Medium Mandarin Selma in July 2014.
> 
> We are always behind on the colour and have less sizes compared to the USA, I am surprised that you don't have the Medium Mandarin Selma there?




I'd love to find medium mandarin!


----------



## sandyclaws

fieldsinspring said:


> Scored this beauty at macys today for $214
> View attachment 2748821




Twins!! I love mine ^_^


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> I imagine that also had to do with the seasons changing in Australia... you guys are moving into spring, correct? Makes sense that some of the colors would be coordinated with season changes.
> 
> Admittedly, I could be completely wrong.Just a theory.



You are right about us moving into spring. However we seem to be following the colour trend of the USA. Not 100% sure though.

We just have the release of Large Violet Selma last month. We also got the Scarlet around the same time as you guys.

The funny thing is, I have also received an invite to the MK Boutique  for the reveal of the new Fall trend this week but we are in Spring.


----------



## 2 stars

I know someone had already asked this and nobody replied. Does anyone know if electric blue is a new upcoming color? I saw it on farfetch website it has shw.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I know someone had already asked this and nobody replied. Does anyone know if electric blue is a new upcoming color? I saw it on farfetch website it has shw.



Looks like the color aqua to me or even summer blue, by the way different countries have different seasonal color or have different sizes for example i heard other country have medium selma in mandarin but not available in the US


----------



## vixan

Here's a pic of me and my large Selma. I'm a petite 5'4. I don't feel it's too big imo, but I'm a big bag lady


----------



## ley2

In Asia shw is new.. I dropped by boutique today, black medium selma with shw was there. Deep pink and pearl grey too. All medium! Guess its meant for Asian..

On side note, sutton medium has various color in shw. And they have electric blue color too. I felt so overwhelmed! But its sooo much costlier.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> In Asia shw is new.. I dropped by boutique today, black medium selma with shw was there. Deep pink and pearl grey too. All medium! Guess its meant for Asian..
> 
> On side note, sutton medium has various color in shw. And they have electric blue color too. I felt so overwhelmed! But its sooo much costlier.


OMG! I'm dying to have a black medium with shw  Why can't we have those in the U.S.?!! What are the prices?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> OMG! I'm dying to have a black medium with shw  Why can't we have those in the U.S.?!! What are the prices?




Me too!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> OMG! I'm dying to have a black medium with shw  Why can't we have those in the U.S.?!! What are the prices?



Pls dont scream.. SGD555 at changi airport Singapore. And About HKD3,500 in Hongkong.

Let me recall all the colors in shw.. selma medium is available in black, deep pink, violet, and electric blue..

Actually I am dying to find navy ghw but no avail.. they  SA said its past season color..


----------



## JessLuu

My new violet Selma! The color is a little darker than the pic, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Pls dont scream.. SGD555 at changi airport Singapore. And About HKD3,500 in Hongkong.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me recall all the colors in shw.. selma medium is available in black, deep pink, violet, and electric blue..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am dying to find navy ghw but no avail.. they  SA said its past season color..




I want violet and black medium Selma!


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Pls dont scream.. SGD555 at changi airport Singapore. And About HKD3,500 in Hongkong.
> 
> Let me recall all the colors in shw.. selma medium is available in black, deep pink, violet, and electric blue..
> 
> Actually I am dying to find navy ghw but no avail.. they  SA said its past season color..


We have navy with ghw it's available at Macy's for $298 US dollars.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I want violet and black medium Selma!


I'm dying for medium black with shw and a medium raspberry selma  Ugh at times I wish I could travel to these countries just to get the handbag I want.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> We have navy with ghw it's available at Macy's for $298 US dollars.



I dont see it in stock on macys online. I tried to add to my cart but no stock..

Black medium selma shw is gorgeous, but the price tag isnt as great... just fly to spore or hongkong to buy! *wink*


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> I'm dying for medium black with shw and a medium raspberry selma  Ugh at times I wish I could travel to these countries just to get the handbag I want.




I didn't know there was medium raspberry Selma! I would've got that over my Hamilton EW


----------



## honeybee1996

Hi all! my 2 toned black/white selma just arrived! I can finally join in to the selma club. I'm still unsure about this color because I haven't seen the picture on other people. This one is the reverse color of selena gomez's selma. does anyone of you guys own this purse? and do you guys have any tips on how to take care of your selma's leather? im scared that it will get dirty really fast


----------



## ubo22

honeybee1996 said:


> Hi all! my 2 toned black/white selma just arrived! I can finally join in to the selma club. I'm still unsure about this color because I haven't seen the picture on other people. This one is the reverse color of selena gomez's selma. does anyone of you guys own this purse? and do you guys have any tips on how to take care of your selma's leather? im scared that it will get dirty really fast


Very nice!  I like how it looks.  The only concern I've heard from others is the white handles and shoulder strap.  Saffiano leather is stain resistant, so you'll be able to wipe off any dirt that appears.  However, you'll need to be very careful about possible color transfer from dark, dye-saturated clothing.  Color transfer may be a bit harder to get off, so be careful.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## honeybee1996

Have you tried the leather cleaner on the selma from MK ? I havent event used my bag yet but i'm being paranoid. I dont ever want them to get dirty


----------



## ubo22

honeybee1996 said:


> Have you tried the leather cleaner on the selma from MK ? I havent event used my bag yet but i'm being paranoid. I dont ever want them to get dirty


I use Coach leather cleaner (as needed) and moisturizer (once a season) on all my leather goods.  You can also use alcohol-free baby wipes for quick clean-ups.


----------



## jojon21

2 stars said:


> OMG! I'm dying to have a black medium with shw  Why can't we have those in the U.S.?!! What are the prices?





paula3boys said:


> Me too!



If you're still looking for medium Selma black w/ silver hardware, vonmaur website has them, full price - but no tax to most states and free shipping.

http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=229376&pg=4


----------



## diva7633

honeybee1996 said:


> Hi all! my 2 toned black/white selma just arrived! I can finally join in to the selma club. I'm still unsure about this color because I haven't seen the picture on other people. This one is the reverse color of selena gomez's selma. does anyone of you guys own this purse? and do you guys have any tips on how to take care of your selma's leather? im scared that it will get dirty really fast



So pretty. I was debating getting this one last week but decided against it. I was afraid of the white handles mainly. Just be careful with dark clothes and rock her


----------



## diva7633

New to me large selma with silver grommets. When I opened the box I gasped. So stunning. My 1st Selma


----------



## ubo22

diva7633 said:


> New to me large selma with silver grommets. When I opened the box I gasped. So stunning. My 1st Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753291


Is that navy or black?  Gorgeous!  Selmas rock!


----------



## 2 stars

jojon21 said:


> If you're still looking for medium Selma black w/ silver hardware, vonmaur website has them, full price - but no tax to most states and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=229376&pg=4


I went ahead and ordered it....Thanks for the info  I HATE paying retail price but I have not seen this anywhere and have been looking everywhere for months now.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I went ahead and ordered it....Thanks for the info  I HATE paying retail price but I have not seen this anywhere and have been looking everywhere for months now.


2 stars, I'm so glad you jumped on that.  You've been looking for a medium black Selma with shw for sooooooooo long.  Congrats!


----------



## diva7633

ubo22 said:


> Is that navy or black?  Gorgeous!  Selmas rock!



Black. Thank you. I love her already


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> 2 stars, I'm so glad you jumped on that.  You've been looking for a medium black Selma with shw for sooooooooo long.  Congrats!


Thanks! My wallet isn't so happy with me right now but hey what can you do. It's something I REALLY REALLY want and isn't available anywhere else. I'm so happy jojon21 posted where I could find it.


----------



## jojon21

2 stars said:


> I went ahead and ordered it....Thanks for the info  I HATE paying retail price but I have not seen this anywhere and have been looking everywhere for months now.



Yay! So happy for you, please post pics when she arrives!


----------



## keishapie1973

diva7633 said:


> New to me large selma with silver grommets. When I opened the box I gasped. So stunning. My 1st Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753291




I have this bag and love it. It's a real head turner. Congrats!!!!


----------



## red73

2 stars said:


> I know someone had already asked this and nobody replied. Does anyone know if electric blue is a new upcoming color? I saw it on farfetch website it has shw.


electric blue is on harrods website at the minute


----------



## SummerFlower

diva7633 said:


> New to me large selma with silver grommets. When I opened the box I gasped. So stunning. My 1st Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753291




Nice bag! I have the same one and really love her!


----------



## marshmellow88

Just wanna pop by and say your selmas are gorgeous! I own one too, in a trio colour black white and tan. May post pics soon!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

JessLuu said:


> My new violet Selma! The color is a little darker than the pic, but it is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752552


Where did you get the violet Selma, was it on sale? I am dying for a violet MK on sale, I can't see myself paying full price


----------



## JessLuu

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Where did you get the violet Selma, was it on sale? I am dying for a violet MK on sale, I can't see myself paying full price


I ordered from the michael kors website the day it came out (sept 3), and I saw them in the boutique yesterday. I haven't seen this color available anywhere else, so I paid full price, because I had to have this color.


----------



## ubo22

marshmellow88 said:


> Just wanna pop by and say your selmas are gorgeous! I own one too, in a trio colour black white and tan. May post pics soon!


Please post pictures!  I haven't seen anyone else post pictures of that colorblock Selma.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I am wondering what you ladies think.....I was thinking of getting the Large Selma in scarlet/black colorblook. Its $200 and to me that isn't cheap so I want your opinions on if you think the colorblock is a fad and in 3 years the bag will not be as timeless...opinions greatly appreciated


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

diva7633 said:


> New to me large selma with silver grommets. When I opened the box I gasped. So stunning. My 1st Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753291





Twins!!  Congrats on your first Selma.  I call mine Biker Chick, because I think she's sassy with the grommets, lol.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I am wondering what you ladies think.....I was thinking of getting the Large Selma in scarlet/black colorblook. Its $200 and to me that isn't cheap so I want your opinions on if you think the colorblock is a fad and in 3 years the bag will not be as timeless...opinions greatly appreciated


Hmmm.  I like colorblocking, but for me it has to be done just right.  Out of all the MK bags I've seen, I think the colorblocking looks the best on the Sutton.  

I purchased a large center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton because the navy/white combination is very classic nautical and the luggage adds just that little bit of neutral enhancement.  I also purchased a colorblock Miranda in shell/suntan.  I like it because the colorblocking is subtle.  The difference between the shell color and suntan color (+ ivory sides/wings) is so subtle that sometimes when you look at it you could confuse the difference in the colors to the lighting in the room or outdoors.

Scarlet is a strong contrast to black, so you really have to like those colors a lot.  I don't think it is a fad, I just think you really need to be sure you'll love that color combination years from now.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.  I like colorblocking, but for me it has to be done just right.  Out of all the MK bags I've seen, I think the colorblocking looks the best on the Sutton.
> 
> I purchased a large center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton because the navy/white combination is very classic nautical and the luggage adds just that little bit of neutral enhancement.  I also purchased a colorblock Miranda in shell/suntan.  I like it because the colorblocking is subtle.  The difference between the shell color and suntan color (+ ivory sides/wings) is so subtle that sometimes when you look at it you could confuse the difference in the colors to the lighting in the room or outdoors.
> 
> Scarlet is a strong contrast to black, so you really have to like those colors a lot.  I don't think it is a fad, I just think you really need to be sure you'll love that color combination years from now.


Honestly reading your reply made me decide...if I am doubting it I can see myself soon not carrying it and it be a waste of $, I think Ill stick with solids for now, but I may look into the sutton colorblock b/c I agree it looked really nice in my Macys store


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Honestly reading your reply made me decide...if I am doubting it I can see myself soon not carrying it and it be a waste of $, I think Ill stick with solids for now, but I may look into the sutton colorblock b/c I agree it looked really nice in my Macys store


LOL...I hope you're not making your decision solely on my rambling!    Anyway, good idea to wait and be sure before making your purchase.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> LOL...I hope you're not making your decision solely on my rambling!    Anyway, good idea to wait and be sure before making your purchase.


LOL I was leaning toward no to be honest, I just hate passing up all these deals I see. But Thanks so much for your response


----------



## marshmellow88

SamanthalovesMK said:


> LOL I was leaning toward no to be honest, I just hate passing up all these deals I see. But Thanks so much for your response



I agree with ubo22, some of the colour combinations go very well together if you wear it with the right outfits! But for a basic everyday bag, you'll get alot more use out of a solid colour bag.


----------



## marshmellow88

ubo22 said:


> Please post pictures!  I haven't seen anyone else post pictures of that colorblock Selma.



I'm not sure if this is the right place to post pictures but here's mine (plus the outfit to go along with the bag)!


----------



## keishapie1973

marshmellow88 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post pictures but here's mine (plus the outfit to go along with the bag)!



Love the whole outfit!!!!


----------



## Minkette

tauketula said:


> love the whole outfit!!!!


+1


----------



## marshmellow88

tauketula said:


> Love the whole outfit!!!!





Minkette said:


> +1



Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

marshmellow88 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post pictures but here's mine (plus the outfit to go along with the bag)!


Your outfit and the colorblock Selma go great together!  Thanks for posting because I've never really seen this bag IRL.


----------



## floralsinspring

Finally joining the club!!!  

Medium selma satchel in dark khaki.  Purchased it as an early birthday present to myself.    








Next on the list is the large in luggage as a college graduation present.   

Anyone have a mini?  I was initially considering one in a bright color because I really don't carry a lot in my purse, but it looks sooo tiny?!


----------



## 2 stars

floralsinspring said:


> Finally joining the club!!!
> 
> Medium selma satchel in dark khaki.  Purchased it as an early birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is the large in luggage as a college graduation present.
> 
> Anyone have a mini?  I was initially considering one in a bright color because I really don't carry a lot in my purse, but it looks sooo tiny?!


I have a mini black selma with shw.


----------



## 2 stars

Here is my medium black selma with shw. I'm not sure that I love it like I thought I would. Medium black with ghw should arrive Monday or Tuesday so I'm waiting until then to make my final decision. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Scooch

2 stars said:


> Here is my medium black selma with shw. I'm not sure that I love it like I thought I would. Medium black with ghw should arrive Monday or Tuesday so I'm waiting until then to make my final decision. What are your thoughts?




I'm a sucker for black with silver hardware! It's my favorite combo


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Here is my medium black selma with shw. I'm not sure that I love it like I thought I would. Medium black with ghw should arrive Monday or Tuesday so I'm waiting until then to make my final decision. What are your thoughts?




I like it. Post comparison pics when you get the other 
I'd like to find medium black with silver hw but at some discount preferably


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I like it. Post comparison pics when you get the other
> I'd like to find medium black with silver hw but at some discount preferably


Sure will   I paid full price for this 1  The black with ghw I got 25% off from Macy's pre-sale.


----------



## 2 stars

Scooch said:


> I'm a sucker for black with silver hardware! It's my favorite combo


I prefer shw not a fan of gold. For some reason I'm not in love with it  Maybe it's because I've been obsessing over it for months.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I prefer shw not a fan of gold. For some reason I'm not in love with it  Maybe it's because I've been obsessing over it for months.


I love it!  However, you may not be in love with it because there isn't much hardware on a Selma.  I really love shw against black and get the full experience with my black n/s Hamilton tote, which has a ton of hardware.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Sure will   I paid full price for this 1  The black with ghw I got 25% off from Macy's pre-sale.



I am in luv with ghw since I saw shw in person and I think it is just okay..

I ordered medium black with ghw from macys too but it seems backorder until end Oct. Anyone has similar experience? I also ordered medium navy too and its on its way to me. Cant wait!!


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> I am in luv with ghw since I saw shw in person and I think it is just okay..
> 
> I ordered medium black with ghw from macys too but it seems backorder until end Oct. Anyone has similar experience? I also ordered medium navy too and its on its way to me. Cant wait!!


I don't like ghw. Almost all my jewelry is silver so I think the black with silver is a better choice for me. 

Why don't you try calling Macy's to see if you can get a medium black selma shipped from a store. I saw a couple at Macy's water tower downtown Chicago last weekend.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I love it!  However, you may not be in love with it because there isn't much hardware on a Selma.  I really love shw against black and get the full experience with my black n/s Hamilton tote, which has a ton of hardware.




I love my NS pebbled leather black with silver hw for same reason!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I don't like ghw. Almost all my jewelry is silver so I think the black with silver is a better choice for me.
> 
> Why don't you try calling Macy's to see if you can get a medium black selma shipped from a store. I saw a couple at Macy's water tower downtown Chicago last weekend.



Hmm really? Doesnt seems available now though. I wonder if they keep their online inventory updated.. I will try calling and see what they can do for me. Oh yeah, any of you own dark olive messenger? Its it versatile color and easy to match with any outfit?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I love it!  However, you may not be in love with it because there isn't much hardware on a Selma.  I really love shw against black and get the full experience with my black n/s Hamilton tote, which has a ton of hardware.



This; as well as the "wings" on the Selma is why my favourite bag is the Hamilton.  I love the hardware, and feel the Selma haven't got enough hardware.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> This; as well as the "wings" on the Selma is why my favourite bag is the Hamilton.  I love the hardware, and feel the Selma haven't got enough hardware.


Yeah.  With the Selma, you just really have to love the color of the bag because there isn't much hardware.  If you're looking for a strong contrast between the hardware and the bag, it's better to go with a bag with more hardware like the Hamilton.  I find that most of the colorful Selmas look great with ghw, but I still like the black Selma with shw.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yeah.  With the Selma, you just really have to love the color of the bag because there isn't much hardware.  If you're looking for a strong contrast between the hardware and the bag, it's better to go with a bag with more hardware like the Hamilton.  I find that most of the colorful Selmas look great with ghw, but I still like the black Selma with shw.



I agree. I like the Selma when carried by others. It is a nice bag, but when it comes down to buying an MK bag I prefer the Hamilton.  It makes my heart beat faster and makes me smile. I'm glad there are so many designs to choose from when it comes to the MK bags.


----------



## melissatrv

I like the look and the hardware of the Hamiltons but they are so freakin heavy!!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melissatrv said:


> I like the look and the hardware of the Hamiltons but they are so freakin heavy!!!!



The E/W is lighter than the N/S


----------



## 2 stars

Here's a comparison pic of medium black with shw and ghw. The one with ghw came in a tiny box and has a big indent on the back from the handle pressing on it. It also has like glue all over the handles.


----------



## 2 stars

Here's medium selma with my mini selma both with shw


----------



## 2 stars

Here's the indent. Do you guys see it?


----------



## 2 stars

Last one. For some reason it wasn't letting me upload them all together  
Now that I have them both I love the 1 with shw


----------



## jojon21

I love it with the silver hardware as well!


----------



## geeitsangela

I bought the Coach Madison last month, but decided to exchange it for the Selma in black instead and paid the difference  so happy with the selma! But I really want the selma in the deep pink color as well, but it seems like they only have it in large size? Do they not make the deep pink in medium? 

Why don't they have the cherry blossom or powder pink in the US? Those colors are to die for!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

2 stars said:


> Last one. For some reason it wasn't letting me upload them all together
> Now that I have them both I love the 1 with shw



Oh yes,  I definately love the one with SHW the most!


----------



## ley2

geeitsangela said:


> I bought the Coach Madison last month, but decided to exchange it for the Selma in black instead and paid the difference  so happy with the selma! But I really want the selma in the deep pink color as well, but it seems like they only have it in large size? Do they not make the deep pink in medium?
> 
> Why don't they have the cherry blossom or powder pink in the US? Those colors are to die for!




I saw deep pink medium selma at L&T! )


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Here's the indent. Do you guys see it?



Oh yeah saw the indent quite clearly here.. Hmm prolly can exchange? Or do the hair dryer blow method? Hehe..


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Last one. For some reason it wasn't letting me upload them all together
> Now that I have them both I love the 1 with shw


Thank you for sharing these pictures of your medium black Selmas.  This confirms it.  I LOVE the one with shw much better than the one with ghw!  Black saffiano leather looks great against that silver lettering.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Here's the indent. Do you guys see it?


2 stars, this happens all the time when storing Selmas with the handles down.  The hair dryer method will take out the dent in about 10 minutes.


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> Last one. For some reason it wasn't letting me upload them all together
> 
> Now that I have them both I love the 1 with shw




I think the one with shw looks better as well..... &#128516;


----------



## 2 stars

geeitsangela said:


> I bought the Coach Madison last month, but decided to exchange it for the Selma in black instead and paid the difference  so happy with the selma! But I really want the selma in the deep pink color as well, but it seems like they only have it in large size? Do they not make the deep pink in medium?
> 
> Why don't they have the cherry blossom or powder pink in the US? Those colors are to die for!


Lord and Taylor has medium selma in deep pink. Bloomingdales has several handbags in the color blossom which is a light shade of pink.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> 2 stars, this happens all the time when storing Selmas with the handles down.  The hair dryer method will take out the dent in about 10 minutes.


The dent is on the 1 with ghw which is getting returned. I don't understand why stores ship handbags in tiny boxes they barely fit in 
 I have decided to keep the 1 with shw even though it was full price


----------



## ubo22

geeitsangela said:


> I bought the Coach Madison last month, but decided to exchange it for the Selma in black instead and paid the difference  so happy with the selma! But I really want the selma in the deep pink color as well, but it seems like they only have it in large size? Do they not make the deep pink in medium?
> 
> Why don't they have the cherry blossom or powder pink in the US? Those colors are to die for!





2 stars said:


> Lord and Taylor has medium selma in deep pink. Bloomingdales has several handbags in the color blossom which is a light shade of pink.



Those blossom colored bags at Bloomingdale's are exclusive to Bloomingdale's.  So if you see something you like, it may be the only place to get it.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> The dent is on the 1 with ghw which is getting returned. I don't understand why stores ship handbags in tiny boxes they barely fit in
> I have decided to keep the 1 with shw even though it was full price


Good decision!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Those blossom colored bags at Bloomingdale's are exclusive to Bloomingdale's.  So if you see something you like, it may be the only place to get it.


Dillard's has the blossom color block sutton too I believe ( on their website )


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> Dillard's has the blossom color block sutton too I believe ( on their website )


I saw that... the description says pearl grey and black I think though....

i was kinda bummed that they pic and description didn't match!

Perhaps it has changed since then.


----------



## ley2

acm1134 said:


> Dillard's has the blossom color block sutton too I believe ( on their website )



Which one is blossom colorblock?


----------



## Minkette

Description says a pearl grey...


----------



## LVOEbear

2 stars said:


> Here's medium selma with my mini selma both with shw




Where did you get the mini with silver hardware????


----------



## _jssaa

@2 stars Did you get the black with shw from von maur? Did it come with a dustbag?

I ordered a bag on sale from them and got it shipped to a mail forwarder and they told me there was no dust bag.


----------



## 2 stars

LVOEbear said:


> Where did you get the mini with silver hardware????


I found it at my local Carson's about a month ago on clearance


----------



## 2 stars

_jssaa said:


> @2 stars Did you get the black with shw from von maur? Did it come with a dustbag?
> 
> I ordered a bag on sale from them and got it shipped to a mail forwarder and they told me there was no dust bag.


Yes I ordered it online from Von Maur since that's the only place that carries black with shw. Mine did come with a dust bag (the new style dust bag). I would call Von Maur and ask. I paid full price for mine so if it wouldn't of arrived with a dust bag I would have called to complain.


----------



## Teafie

I ordered a large vanilla selma yesterday from the official website and got my shipping notification just 6 hours later. Whooo! So excited to join the club with my first MK bag! Does anyone else have the vanilla color? Pics definitely to come.


----------



## ley2

I found dark dune medium selma at Singapore changi airport! SGD555 though! (


----------



## FinFun

Does anyone here own the tricolor large Selma in Navy/White/Brown? I just ordered it, but am a bit worried about how versatile it's going to be. My other Kors bag is the large Bedford shoulder tote in Luggage which I love because it goes with everything.

I'm also thinking of the large Selma or the large Sutton in Dark Dune, want something more structured this time. Help me decide!

Can't post pictures for some reason, but here's the tricolor Selma on the Zalando website:
http://m.zalando.fi/michael-michael-kors-kaesilaukku-sininen-mk151h026-k11.html


----------



## Bootlover07

FinFun said:


> Does anyone here own the tricolor large Selma in Navy/White/Brown? I just ordered it, but am a bit worried about how versatile it's going to be. My other Kors bag is the large Bedford shoulder tote in Luggage which I love because it goes with everything.
> 
> I'm also thinking of the large Selma or the large Sutton in Dark Dune, want something more structured this time. Help me decide!
> 
> Can't post pictures for some reason, but here's the tricolor Selma on the Zalando website:
> http://m.zalando.fi/michael-michael-kors-kaesilaukku-sininen-mk151h026-k11.html



I don't own that bag but I personally think that colored blocked bags are more difficult to match with stuff. I bought one from another designer in ivory, black, and brown and while the bag was gorgeous I took it back because it wasn't versatile for me. You already have your luggage bag though so the color block one could be your statement bag. Now the dark dune is gorgeous and super versatile! I almost got that color but went with pearl grey because I liked the silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Does anyone here own the tricolor large Selma in Navy/White/Brown? I just ordered it, but am a bit worried about how versatile it's going to be. My other Kors bag is the large Bedford shoulder tote in Luggage which I love because it goes with everything.
> 
> I'm also thinking of the large Selma or the large Sutton in Dark Dune, want something more structured this time. Help me decide!
> 
> Can't post pictures for some reason, but here's the tricolor Selma on the Zalando website:
> http://m.zalando.fi/michael-michael-kors-kaesilaukku-sininen-mk151h026-k11.html


I happen to love colorblock bags, but I don't own a colorblock Selma.  Mine are the Sutton and Miranda. Out of all of MK's bags, I think colorblocking looks best on the Sutton.  Depending on the colors, colorblock bags can be quite versatile.  Navy, white, and brown (luggage) can all be considered neutral colors, so would work well together. That's the exact color scheme of my colorblock Sutton.  If you already have a luggage colored bag then I would suggest either a brighter color for your next one or something colorblocked.  Dark dune is a great neutral, brownish-grey or taupe color that can be carried year-round, but if your other MK bag is luggage then those will be in the same color family.  You might want to branch out.


----------



## iheart_purses

FinFun said:


> Does anyone here own the tricolor large Selma in Navy/White/Brown? I just ordered it, but am a bit worried about how versatile it's going to be. My other Kors bag is the large Bedford shoulder tote in Luggage which I love because it goes with everything.
> 
> I'm also thinking of the large Selma or the large Sutton in Dark Dune, want something more structured this time. Help me decide!
> 
> Can't post pictures for some reason, but here's the tricolor Selma on the Zalando website:
> http://m.zalando.fi/michael-michael-kors-kaesilaukku-sininen-mk151h026-k11.html



I would love to have a bag in those 3 colours, I think it could be very vesatile.
I do have a selma in dark dune and it is my favourite colour for a bag, I will definitly be buying something else in dark dune. That being said, the colour block of navy/white/brown would obviously pop more/ be more interesting


----------



## 2 stars

Do you ladies know if the color fuschia is going to be re-introduced this fall? I've been seeing a lot of bags popping up in this color on the Macy's website and Nordstrom. On the Nordstrom site it says that the jet set tote is on backorder until November 20th. It also shows the dressy sutton in this color medium size.


----------



## FinFun

Thank you for your input regarding the tricolor Selma! I am torn between the tricolor, the Navy and the Dark Dune, none of which colors my local store carries (as a Selma), so I need to order them online to see them in person...

Tricolor: love, love, love the color combo - but is it versatile?
Navy: my favourite color, but a bit dark as a year round bag
Dark Dune: great all season bag, but the price at Zalando is killing me - 379 !!! And none of the discount codes apply...


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Thank you for your input regarding the tricolor Selma! I am torn between the tricolor, the Navy and the Dark Dune, none of which colors my local store carries (as a Selma), so I need to order them online to see them in person...
> 
> Tricolor: love, love, love the color combo - but is it versatile?
> Navy: my favourite color, but a bit dark as a year round bag
> Dark Dune: great all season bag, but the price at Zalando is killing me - 379 !!! And none of the discount codes apply...


Do you have any other colors already in non-MK bags?  If so, I would try not to duplicate those.  All of your current options are good ones.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## FinFun

ubo22 said:


> Do you have any other colors already in non-MK bags?  If so, I would try not to duplicate those.  All of your current options are good ones.  Good luck with your choice.



Thank you!  I do have black, khaki and brown in my other bags, so I actually just ordered the Navy Selma as well  I'll see which one speaks to me the most when both bags get here. 

I'm beginning to doubt it's going to be the Navy as I'm a huge fan of the color - I even had a navy pram for my son and I sometimes have to work extra hard not to have the kids and me all in navy and white and/or navy-white stripes at the same time


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Thank you!  I do have black, khaki and brown in my other bags, so I actually just ordered the Navy Selma as well  I'll see which one speaks to me the most when both bags get here.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt it's going to be the Navy as I'm a huge fan of the color - I even had a navy pram for my son and I sometimes have to work extra hard not to have the kids and me all in navy and white and/or navy-white stripes at the same time


So you ordered the colorblock and the navy Selma?


----------



## FinFun

ubo22 said:


> So you ordered the colorblock and the navy Selma?



Yes, both  The colorblock two days ago and the navy today. Now just have to see which one stays.


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Yes, both  The colorblock two days ago and the navy today. Now just have to see which one stays.


Oh!  Okay, that sounds great!  You'll probably end up keeping the colorblock Selma since you like that color scheme so much.  I love the navy and white nautical theme, too!  And the luggage brown looks great as an accent color.  But, you'll be surprised how nice the navy Selma looks in person, too.  It really is a nice, neutral, versatile color for a bag.


----------



## FinFun

ubo22 said:


> Oh!  Okay, that sounds great!  You'll probably end up keeping the colorblock Selma since you like that color scheme so much.  I love the navy and white nautical theme, too!  And the luggage brown looks great as an accent color.  But, you'll be surprised how nice the navy Selma looks in person, too.  It really is a nice, neutral, versatile color for a bag.



I'm afraid I'm going to be tempted to keep them both!


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to be tempted to keep them both!


LOL!  Everyone on TPF keeps BOTH bags when they order two...good luck having the willpower to return one!


----------



## Christa72720

2 stars said:


> Do you ladies know if the color fuschia is going to be re-introduced this fall? I've been seeing a lot of bags popping up in this color on the Macy's website and Nordstrom. On the Nordstrom site it says that the jet set tote is on backorder until November 20th. It also shows the dressy sutton in this color medium size.


I don't know about fuschia, but I did just buy a Deep Pink medium Jet  Set E/W and it is almost identical. Fuschia is just a tiny bit more bluish. I have the wallet in fuschia and it is hard to tell they are not the same.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  Everyone on TPF keeps BOTH bags when they order two...good luck having the willpower to return one!


Yep. Just did that. Bought the black, then just wanted to "see" what the Deep Pink looks like. Yeah...kept them both!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  Everyone on TPF keeps BOTH bags when they order two...good luck having the willpower to return one!



LOL! Thats why I just order one at the time. No willpower here


----------



## li mackenzie

my first ever mk...


----------



## keishapie1973

li mackenzie said:


> my first ever mk...
> View attachment 2769642



Cute!!!! I've had this bag in my shopping cart a few times during sales but never pulled the trigger. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ubo22

li mackenzie said:


> my first ever mk...
> View attachment 2769642


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## li mackenzie

tauketula said:


> Cute!!!! I've had this bag in my shopping cart a few times during sales but never pulled the trigger. Congrats!!!!





ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:


thank you girls now deciding which and when to buy my next mk LOL! you girls were lucky living in the US and getting those incredible offers. i have to deal with legit online sellers based in the US who has a sibling living in the country im in. though it's on sale it still looks like i paid full price or maybe more because of international shipping. anyways i have no regrets and i love her to bits!


----------



## Loco4Coco

I bought this beauty and a matching wallet for her yesterday.


----------



## ubo22

Loco4Coco said:


> I bought this beauty and a matching wallet for her yesterday.


Very pretty!


----------



## 2 stars

Omg! I just discovered a black mark on my dark dune selma. It looks like it's pen mark and I'm wondering if any of you know what to use to take it out? Is it even possible to remove it? I'm super upset about this   I think it was done at a family party I went to last night.


----------



## FinFun

2 stars said:


> Omg! I just discovered a black mark on my dark dune selma. It looks like it's pen mark and I'm wondering if any of you know what to use to take it out? Is it even possible to remove it? I'm super upset about this   I think it was done at a family party I went to last night.



I guess you could try a magic eraser? That's what I use when my kids draw on stuff they're not supposed to... Just try it on the inside of the bag first to make sure it will not leave marks on the leather.


----------



## PamK

2 stars said:


> Omg! I just discovered a black mark on my dark dune selma. It looks like it's pen mark and I'm wondering if any of you know what to use to take it out? Is it even possible to remove it? I'm super upset about this   I think it was done at a family party I went to last night.




Another option I have used to remove dark smudges from bags is a white, polymer eraser. They are sold at Staples and similar places. Just try first in an inconspicuous place, and be gentle. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## 2 stars

Here is a before picture.


----------



## 2 stars

Here it is after using Mr Cleans magic eraser.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Here it is after using Mr Cleans magic eraser.




Good job! Did you have to rub very much?


----------



## smileydimples

I saw the fushia one too ... Was trying to decide between that and dark pink and today I just saw a sky blue Selma I put it on hold &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; can't decide , I know I'll never see it again I have the matching wallet that I got with my sapphire blue bag do I really need both !! Dark pink or sky blue? How easy is it to wear stuff with the sky blue ?


----------



## smileydimples

I love animal print but afraid this would be hard to clean , congrats I love her &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## FinFun

2 stars said:


> Here it is after using Mr Cleans magic eraser.



That's great!


----------



## mrsn03

Wow! Beautiful bag
michael has very different designs this fall.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Good job! Did you have to rub very much?


Somewhat. I was hoping to get it all out but my end results are better than the beginning.
Lesson learned do not take your Selma's when going to family party's!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

li mackenzie said:


> my first ever mk...
> View attachment 2769642


 

Beautiful!  I have her sister in the Vanilla Mono.  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

.


----------



## FinFun

My Navy Selma arrived today and she's perfect! Can't wait to take her to work tomorrow. Hubby signed for the package while I was out, so I had a package waiting for me when I got home - the best feeling 

Will try to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ilysukixD

FinFun said:


> My Navy Selma arrived today and she's perfect! Can't wait to take her to work tomorrow. Hubby signed for the package while I was out, so I had a package waiting for me when I got home - the best feeling
> 
> Will try to take pictures tomorrow.


 Can't wait to see it!! Is it the medium, large, or mini Selma?

That's nice of your husband that he signed your package for you, I'm always scared when I purchase another MK and my husband happens to be home to sign the package for me and when I'm home he'll always say " Another MK bag?!?!?!" T.T he said he would throw away my MK if I buy another one hahas... He rather have me spend money on a LV bag than 3-4 MK bags, but noooooo I prefer my most of my MK bags over my LV bags. I'll always have to sneak it back home when I buy a new MK bag hahas


----------



## FinFun

ilysukixD said:


> Can't wait to see it!! Is it the medium, large, or mini Selma?
> 
> That's nice of your husband that he signed your package for you, I'm always scared when I purchase another MK and my husband happens to be home to sign the package for me and when I'm home he'll always say " Another MK bag?!?!?!" T.T he said he would throw away my MK if I buy another one hahas... He rather have me spend money on a LV bag than 3-4 MK bags, but noooooo I prefer my most of my MK bags over my LV bags. I'll always have to sneak it back home when I buy a new MK bag hahas



Thank you! It's a large Selma, I'm loving the size - not too big but fits everything with room for more! 

I find myself already planning for a third bag (a Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Dark Dune) and that makes me a bit scared...


----------



## 2 stars

I just spoke with a Nordstrom SA because I was wondering if fuschia is going to be re-introduced this fall/winter. Their website shows several handbags in this color with an expected ship date of November 20th. The SA told me fuschia and purple are the pop colors of fall. We should see more handbags in these colors popping up. 
I'm crossing my fingers for a medium fuschia or raspberry selma  

Do any of you know when Michael Kors first introduced the color fuschia?


----------



## FinFun

So frustrated right now... Have tried to attach pictures here in all possible manners that work in all other forums, but no success... 

Meanwhile, enjoying my new Selma, what a great bag!


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> i just spoke with a nordstrom sa because i was wondering if fuschia is going to be re-introduced this fall/winter. Their website shows several handbags in this color with an expected ship date of november 20th. The sa told me fuschia and purple are the pop colors of fall. We should see more handbags in these colors popping up.
> I'm crossing my fingers for a medium fuschia or raspberry selma
> 
> Do any of you know when michael kors first introduced the color fuschia?




+1


----------



## southernbelle82

2 stars said:


> I just spoke with a Nordstrom SA because I was wondering if fuschia is going to be re-introduced this fall/winter. Their website shows several handbags in this color with an expected ship date of November 20th. The SA told me fuschia and purple are the pop colors of fall. We should see more handbags in these colors popping up.
> I'm crossing my fingers for a medium fuschia or raspberry selma
> 
> Do any of you know when Michael Kors first introduced the color fuschia?




I think it was last winter. That's the first time I saw the fuchsia colored bags. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> I think it was last winter. That's the first time I saw the fuchsia colored bags. I'm not 100% sure though.



I think it was last summer because I remembered the fuchsia selma grommet went on sale around winter of 2013.
Yup definitely spring/summer of 2013, Because I was debating if i should get a MK pink bag or the black selma that i had.

Raspberry came out around the beginning of the year or Spring.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> I think it was last summer because I remembered the fuchsia selma grommet went on sale around winter of 2013.
> Yup definitely spring/summer of 2013, Because I was debating if i should get a MK pink bag or the black selma that i had.
> 
> Raspberry came out around the beginning of the year or Spring.




Thanks for the info. I just can't wait to see if he does re-introduce either of these 2 colors in a medium selma. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2 stars

southernbelle82 said:


> I think it was last winter. That's the first time I saw the fuchsia colored bags. I'm not 100% sure though.


I still can't believe I missed out on medium fuschia with shw :cry: Back then I was into Coach handbags. It wasn't until end of May that I started getting into MK bags now i'm pretty much obsessed.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Thanks for the info. I just can't wait to see if he does re-introduce either of these 2 colors in a medium selma. Fingers crossed.




I used to be obsessed of looking for the black medium selma and I saw that they had the red and pink selma and I regret not getting those instead..


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK's site has a good sale on different size Selmas right now.


----------



## cupcakegirl

I love my black messenger so much that I had to get another Selma... the medium satchel in dark dune!!!


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> I love my black messenger so much that I had to get another Selma... the medium satchel in dark dune!!!


Beautiful!  Did you get her recently?  Because this is such a rare find.


----------



## bellevie0891

cupcakegirl said:


> I love my black messenger so much that I had to get another Selma... the medium satchel in dark dune!!!




Pretty!


----------



## cupcakegirl

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  Did you get her recently?  Because this is such a rare find.


Thank you!  Yes, I got lucky... got it this week at my local MK store.  Maybe it was a return b/c it was the only one... actually, the only medium satchel in the entire store.  I have been stalking this thread so I knew this was a hard one to find.  Guess it was meant to be... 



tonyaann said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

cupcakegirl said:


> I love my black messenger so much that I had to get another Selma... the medium satchel in dark dune!!!



This bag is so pretty!!!! Congrats.......


----------



## cupcakegirl

tauketula said:


> This bag is so pretty!!!! Congrats.......



Thank you!!!


----------



## SweetLuxury

cupcakegirl said:


> I love my black messenger so much that I had to get another Selma... the medium satchel in dark dune!!!



congrats, we're twins!  you'll love this bag, it's so versatile


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm so excited!! i just ordered my first selma. i've been lusting since this bag came out. I ordered the orange large selma off the MK site for $199.00 plus free shipping. SO ecstatic!!! ETA i won't get my hands on this bag until christmas because i live in ireland but i had it shipped to my mom's house in the states! wahoo.


----------



## karlita27

Here's my new MK bag with matching wallet in Mandarin Red. I love it when my wallet matches the color of my bag. 

Anyone who has been using their selma bag for a year now? I want to know if I will use the straps instead of the handle will it break? Is it durable? If it's leather it means it will not rip off as well?

I will appreciate it if you will reply. I have my first MK bag last July only. And this is my second MK bag. I do not know yet if it will really last.


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Here's my new MK bag with matching wallet in Mandarin Red. I love it when my wallet matches the color of my bag.
> 
> Anyone who has been using their selma bag for a year now? I want to know if I will use the straps instead of the handle will it break? Is it durable? If it's leather it means it will not rip off as well?
> 
> I will appreciate it if you will reply. I have my first MK bag last July only. And this is my second MK bag. I do not know yet if it will really last.


Gorgeous color and bag/wallet combination!  I responded to you in another thread...The Selma is a very durable saffiano leather bag.  Because the leather on this bag is so sturdy, the shoulder strap does not pull on it at all.  It is a very well made bag.  I've had my Selma's for about 8 months and find them to be my most used and durable MK bags.  You won't have any problems.


----------



## karlita27

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous color and bag/wallet combination!  I responded to you in another thread...The Selma is a very durable saffiano leather bag.  Because the leather on this bag is so sturdy, the shoulder strap does not pull on it at all.  It is a very well made bag.  I've had my Selma's for about 8 months and find them to be my most used and durable MK bags.  You won't have any problems.


Yey!!! Thank you so much for the reply! It made me feel better knowing that!


----------



## Christa72720

Just scored this beauty! Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Just scored this beauty! Love it!



This bag is just stunning!!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

tauketula said:


> This bag is just stunning!!!!!



Thanks! I have been  searching for a long time!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Just scored this beauty! Love it!


Is that the dark dune studded Selma tote?!  So pretty.  I had my eye on this one in the regular satchel size.  Such a beautiful color with the studs!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Is that the dark dune studded Selma tote?!  So pretty.  I had my eye on this one in the regular satchel size.  Such a beautiful color with the studs!



Yes, it is the Dark Dune. I wanted the Large size, but this one will do just fine!


----------



## bluefrogmama

I just purchased my first Selma a few minutes ago! I got the large in dark olive on the MK site. It's on sale for $187. I can't wait to get it!! I'm really in the market for a black bag but I could not resist this price. I hope I'll like the color. Does anyone have the selma in dark olive?


----------



## ley2

bluefrogmama said:


> I just purchased my first Selma a few minutes ago! I got the large in dark olive on the MK site. It's on sale for $187. I can't wait to get it!! I'm really in the market for a black bag but I could not resist this price. I hope I'll like the color. Does anyone have the selma in dark olive?



I ever seen it in person.. its pretty color.. Actually quite close to black  enjoy ur new bag!!


----------



## bluefrogmama

ley2 said:


> I ever seen it in person.. its pretty color.. Actually quite close to black  enjoy ur new bag!!



Thanks, I can't wait! It's an early birthday present to myself!


----------



## ubo22

bluefrogmama said:


> I just purchased my first Selma a few minutes ago! I got the large in dark olive on the MK site. It's on sale for $187. I can't wait to get it!! I'm really in the market for a black bag but I could not resist this price. I hope I'll like the color. Does anyone have the selma in dark olive?


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2: Post pictures of your dark olive Selma after it arrives!  However, please note that it's a hard color to capture on film because it is a deep, dark, olive green.


----------



## melissatrv

ubo22 said:


> Is that the dark dune studded Selma tote?!  So pretty.  I had my eye on this one in the regular satchel size.  Such a beautiful color with the studs!





Christa72720 said:


> Yes, it is the Dark Dune. I wanted the Large size, but this one will do just fine!




I love this!  I have a dark dune medium Selma.  But I have not cut the tags off yet.  I think the studs really adds something.  And would prefer it.  From what I understand though, the studded dark dune only came in the messenger and the Tote bag.  Did it in fact come in medium satchel (studded)?  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I love this!  I have a dark dune medium Selma.  But I have not cut the tags off yet.  I think the studs really adds something.  And would prefer it.  From what I understand though, the studded dark dune only came in the messenger and the Tote bag.  Did it in fact come in medium satchel (studded)?  Can anyone confirm?


It came in the large satchel, but I'm not sure about the medium.


----------



## Kpoxa

ilysukixD said:


> he'll always say " Another MK bag?!?!?!"


The same situation... I always afraid to buy new bag due to my husband.. He will always be shocked that I am continuing to buy new bags........ But I cannot help myself, I am crazy now about bags.. But I always look for colors I do not have in my collection yet.. I do not bue everything but only the carefully selected items to match my collection and to be different from previous bags. I do not have the same model in various colors, all bags are different. Nevertheless, my husband is always saying that i have enough and I should stop....


----------



## Kpoxa

FinFun said:


> So frustrated right now... Have tried to attach pictures here in all possible manners that work in all other forums, but no success...
> !


 The same situation was with me, when I was not able to post any pics!!
Then I have realized that I need to resize the pic to be 1500 pix (on the largest size) maximum! Try to resize pics and post them through Advanced Reply form.


----------



## Christa72720

melissatrv said:


> I love this!  I have a dark dune medium Selma.  But I have not cut the tags off yet.  I think the studs really adds something.  And would prefer it.  From what I understand though, the studded dark dune only came in the messenger and the Tote bag.  Did it in fact come in medium satchel (studded)?  Can anyone confirm?



I believe it only came in the Large, NS and Messenger in this color.


----------



## cupcakegirl

karlita27 said:


> Here's my new MK bag with matching wallet in Mandarin Red. I love it when my wallet matches the color of my bag.





Christa72720 said:


> Just scored this beauty! Love it!


Beautiful bags ladies!  Congrats!



bluefrogmama said:


> I just purchased my first Selma a few minutes ago! I got the large in dark olive on the MK site. It's on sale for $187. I can't wait to get it!! I'm really in the market for a black bag but I could not resist this price. I hope I'll like the color. Does anyone have the selma in dark olive?


Congrats, saw this color IRL last week... it's really lovely!  And that's a great price!


----------



## Kpoxa

Dark Dune color is just AMAZING and so beautiful on each and every MK bag!!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Dark Dune color is just AMAZING and so beautiful on each and every MK bag!!!!!!


I agree!


----------



## Kpoxa

Christa72720 said:


> I believe it only came in the Large, NS and Messenger in this color.


Please could you describe what is the difference between Large and NS?
I always thought that this is the same bag.
Now I am actively looking for Large Selma in deep pink or deep pink colorblock.. and I thought about getting the Large. But what is NS? 
I know that Hamiltons have NS or EW, but Selmas?..


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Please could you describe what is the difference between Large and NS?
> I always thought that this is the same bag.
> Now I am actively looking for Large Selma in deep pink or deep pink colorblock.. and I thought about getting the Large. But what is NS?
> I know that Hamiltons have NS or EW, but Selmas?..


When the Selma first came out it had an e/w and n/s version just like the Hamilton.  The n/s version is the larger Selma tote.  It is taller with the double wings on the side.  As far as I know, MK doesn't make the n/s version anymore.


----------



## Kpoxa

Ok? I see now.. Thanks a lot for explanations! Indeed, double-wings on the side are rare now. Now I understand why.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> When the Selma first came out it had an e/w and n/s version just like the Hamilton.  The n/s version is the larger Selma tote.  It is taller with the double wings on the side.  As far as I know, MK doesn't make the n/s version anymore.



And I didn't realize you can actually put stuff in the sides!! I thought it was just for looks!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> And I didn't realize you can actually put stuff in the sides!! I thought it was just for looks!


Yeah!  That's so cool.  Can you comfortably fit things in the side wing pocket?


----------



## FinFun

Kpoxa said:


> The same situation was with me, when I was not able to post any pics!!
> Then I have realized that I need to resize the pic to be 1500 pix (on the largest size) maximum! Try to resize pics and post them through Advanced Reply form.



Thank you, I'll have to try again tomorrow!


----------



## Kpoxa

Well... I can't sleep again deciding between 
Deep Pink OR 
Deep Pink/Black Colorblock...

Any suggestions? What would you choose?


----------



## smileydimples

Kpoxa said:


> Well... I can't sleep again deciding between
> Deep Pink OR
> Deep Pink/Black Colorblock...
> 
> Any suggestions? What would you choose?


Deep pink!!!  I just saw deep pink with black yesterday I thought the deep pink alone was nicer


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Well... I can't sleep again deciding between
> Deep Pink OR
> Deep Pink/Black Colorblock...
> 
> Any suggestions? What would you choose?


When the sapphire Selma came out, I was obsessing over whether to get the sapphire or sapphire/black colorblock version.  I went back and forth for a couple weeks and finally decided to get the sapphire one.  I think I made the right decision for me.  I think if I'd gotten the colorblock version, I might be tired of the deep contrast between the sapphire and black by now.  I really like colorblocking when it's more subtle between neutral colors or when the colorblocking includes classic colors.  You'll have to make up your own mind and be true to your personal taste and style and no one else's.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Yeah!  That's so cool.  Can you comfortably fit things in the side wing pocket?



Yes, it's pretty big. Fits my phone and a couple of other things if I need it to.


----------



## bellevie0891

Im not sure what colors it will come in, but I got a MK catalog in the mail today from Macys and it has the Studded Medium Selma, so it is coming back soon!!!


----------



## ley2

tonyaann said:


> Im not sure what colors it will come in, but I got a MK catalog in the mail today from Macys and it has the Studded Medium Selma, so it is coming back soon!!!



Woah.. what color is that?


----------



## 2 stars

tonyaann said:


> Im not sure what colors it will come in, but I got a MK catalog in the mail today from Macys and it has the Studded Medium Selma, so it is coming back soon!!!


I saw the red with gold studs on the Macy's website yesterday. Macy's is going to be celebrating Michael Kors for a whole week (not sure when it starts). The website says there's going to be special discounts, store events and new arrivals.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I saw the red with gold studs on the Macy's website yesterday. Macy's is going to be celebrating Michael Kors for a whole week (not sure when it starts). The website says there's going to be special discounts, store events and new arrivals.


That's so exciting to hear.  I missed out on the studded Selmas when they came out.  I can't wait to see what colors and sizes Macy's comes out with.  I thought my collection was complete, but this may just change things a bit.


----------



## ilysukixD

Is the catalog available online? I was wondering if they will ever bring back the jeweled selma soon 

I'm looking forward for the studded selma, is it available in all selma sizes?


----------



## ilysukixD

Like true red??  Discount??? I haven't yet recover from the 4 purchases of MK bag from last month  >.<


2 stars said:


> I saw the red with gold studs on the Macy's website yesterday. Macy's is going to be celebrating Michael Kors for a whole week (not sure when it starts). The website says there's going to be special discounts, store events and new arrivals.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> That's so exciting to hear.  I missed out on the studded Selmas when they came out.  I can't wait to see what colors and sizes Macy's comes out with.  I thought my collection was complete, but this may just change things a bit.


I'm patiently awaiting the return of medium fuschia selma :wondering


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Like true red??  Discount??? I haven't yet recover from the 4 purchases of MK bag from last month  >.<


The color just says red it's medium size with gold studs.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ID=58155#fn=HANDBAG_STYLE=Satchel&sp=1&spc=65


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> The color just says red it's medium size with gold studs.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ID=58155#fn=HANDBAG_STYLE=Satchel&sp=1&spc=65




It said the page is no longer available.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> It said the page is no longer available.


Try this link
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ID=58155#fn=HANDBAG_STYLE=Satchel&sp=1&spc=65

I think you are from New York if so it says Macy's in herald square has it in store.


----------



## southernbelle82

I know you girls are probably thinking that I'm crazy, but I exchanged my hamilton traveler for the selma. Although the leather is amazing on the traveler, I just don't want to have to worry about it scratching or getting wet.


----------



## FinFun

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2780168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you girls are probably thinking that I'm crazy, but I exchanged my hamilton traveler for the selma. Although the leather is amazing on the traveler, I just don't want to have to worry about it scratching or getting wet.



Bautiful Selma! Not crazy at all! I thought about getting the Hamilton Traveler but once I saw it and the Selma side by side, Selma won me over. Now I'm really happy with my choise.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> It said the page is no longer available.



Here's the pic


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I'm patiently awaiting the return of medium fuschia selma :wondering



Have you checked ebay? I saw some seller trying to sell it for $350, but that's a few months ago.

I would like the medium red selma with shw!!! Any medium sized selma in any color  or other than navy, blue or luggage.


----------



## Kpoxa

smileydimples said:


> Deep pink!!!  I just saw deep pink with black yesterday I thought the deep pink alone was nicer


That make sense to me as well, when I was comparing both bags for several days.. 
Now I am confident that I do not want black Colorblock!!!


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22 said:


> When the sapphire Selma came out, I was obsessing over whether to get the sapphire or sapphire/black colorblock version.  I went back and forth for a couple weeks and finally decided to get the sapphire one.  I think I made the right decision for me.  I think if I'd gotten the colorblock version, I might be tired of the deep contrast between the sapphire and black by now.  I really like colorblocking when it's more subtle between neutral colors or when the colorblocking includes classic colors.  You'll have to make up your own mind and be true to your personal taste and style and no one else's.


Thank you sooo much!!! Your experience was very helpful indeed!! 
I tried to imagine the same with my potential pink/black bag.. And I have realized that I do not want a black color on my bag!! Even with pink. This deep pink color is so beautiful by itself that I do not want to mix it with black any more!!!

I have decided to go for Deep Pink!!!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Have you checked ebay? I saw some seller trying to sell it for $350, but that's a few months ago.
> 
> I would like the medium red selma with shw!!! Any medium sized selma in any color  or other than navy, blue or luggage.




The MK store near me has medium black Selma but gold hardware. I was tempted, but waiting for other colors. I need to take out dark dune now.


----------



## Kpoxa

I adore Dark Dune color on every MK bag!
But i always stop mupyself from buying any new MK because I have a very similar color on my MbMJ Classic Q Fran bag (Warm Zinc).. 
Today I even had a chance to take a photo to compare MK Dark Dune and MbMJ Warm Zinc.


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> I adore Dark Dune color on every MK bag!
> But i always stop mupyself from buying any new MK because I have a very similar color on my MbMJ Classic Q Fran bag (Warm Zinc)..
> Today I even had a chance to take a photo to compare MK Dark Dune and MbMJ Warm Zinc.
> 
> View attachment 2780382


Dark dune has more brown in it than your MbMJ warm zinc color.  Warm zinc is more grey.  Such subtle differences can make a huge difference based on your wardrobe.  My wardrobe leans more towards the browns, so dark dune is a better color for me (as well as luggage).  If your wardrobe leans more towards the greys, then warm zinc will work better for you (as well as pearl or heather grey).


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Thank you sooo much!!! Your experience was very helpful indeed!!
> I tried to imagine the same with my potential pink/black bag.. And I have realized that I do not want a black color on my bag!! Even with pink. This deep pink color is so beautiful by itself that I do not want to mix it with black any more!!!
> 
> I have decided to go for Deep Pink!!!


Congratulations on coming to a decision!


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2780168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you girls are probably thinking that I'm crazy, but I exchanged my hamilton traveler for the selma. Although the leather is amazing on the traveler, I just don't want to have to worry about it scratching or getting wet.



Not crazy at all! There is no point of carrying a bag if all you do is worry about damaging it  I have the same black Selma and it is one of, if not, my absolute favs!


----------



## matteru7777

Anyone knows where I can get Selma medium messenger in Blossom (light pink)? Didn't find any online...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Just got the medium black microstud sooo cute.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nordstrom just posted the large selma in claret on their website!! I saw the color (on a different bag) in person the other day and it's stunning. Too bad that color won't work with my wardrobe


----------



## smileydimples

I bought her 2 months ago and such a steal of s deal 81.00


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune has more brown in it than your MbMJ warm zinc color.  Warm zinc is more grey.  Such subtle differences can make a huge difference based on your wardrobe.  ).


I agree!!
I have both - browns and grey, so in addition to grayish Warm Zinc I have ordered MK in Luggage . And I will be covered!


----------



## Kpoxa

Bootlover07 said:


> Nordstrom just posted the large selma in claret on their website!! I saw the color (on a different bag) in person the other day and it's stunning. Too bad that color won't work with my wardrobe


I also think that claret is not an easy color!
I have nothing to wear it with!


----------



## coivcte

matteru7777 said:


> Anyone knows where I can get Selma medium messenger in Blossom (light pink)? Didn't find any online...



I have only seen this colour sold in Bloomingdales online but it's the Mini Studded version.


----------



## Danielle1590

I finally ordered a large Selma in luggage! But the bag will be delivered at my bf's aunt and she is coming for Christmas, so I'll have to wait 2 months. But it was so much cheaper than it is here in the Netherlands, it will be worth the waiting


----------



## coivcte

Danielle1590 said:


> I finally ordered a large Selma in luggage! But the bag will be delivered at my bf's aunt and she is coming for Christmas, so I'll have to wait 2 months. But it was so much cheaper than it is here in the Netherlands, it will be worth the waiting



We have the same problem here in Australia, very expensive MK bags  and not much colour to choose from.
I know Macys have good sale compare to other sites but for some reason they don't ship MK items to Australia. I wonder why....


----------



## cherylcf

coivcte said:


> I have only seen this colour sold in Bloomingdales online but it's the Mini Studded version.



That's what I can find too. I was gonna settle with the studded version but still feeling size mini is too small to carry stuffs...


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Here's the pic



I was looking for medium selma with studs and one of the seller had over 8 red medium selma, Retail price is $328. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171504427171


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I was looking for medium selma with studs and one of the seller had over 8 red medium selma, Retail price is $328.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171504427171


They must have bought out Macy's, because this was on the site 2 days ago and is now sold out!!!


----------



## smileydimples

They actually had for sale the studded red purse? &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## smileydimples

I went to the store showing them the pic and they said that was an old style grrrr


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> They actually had for sale the studded red purse? &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;





smileydimples said:


> I went to the store showing them the pic and they said that was an old style grrrr



It is a featured item on Macy's website in "The World of Michael Kors" photos and was available for sale a couple days ago, but sold out in 1 day!  Obviously, individuals like that eBay seller bought them out and are trying to resell the bags at a premium price online.  It is an older style, but sometimes Macy's gets a special order of older styles to sell on their website.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> I was looking for medium selma with studs and one of the seller had over 8 red medium selma, Retail price is $328.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171504427171


I would wait and see what Macy's will feature next week. They are supposed to be getting more new handbags and I believe the studded version is coming back. Macy's is celebrating Michael Kors for a whole week starting 10/19 and there's going to be special in store events and special discounts.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I would wait and see what Macy's will feature next week. They are supposed to be getting more new handbags and I believe the studded version is coming back. Macy's is celebrating Michael Kors for a whole week starting 10/19 and there's going to be special in store events and special discounts.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FinFun

My local department store is having a season sale with loads of MK bags for -40% off, I even spotted a large pink Selma! Shame pink isn't my color, almost had me tempted. 

Do you guus ever buy a bag/color you weren't planning on just because it's on sale? How did it work out for you? I got a Mandarin saffiano NS Hamilton with GHW this spring just because it was -30%, but ended up selling it, it was just not my color. Would love to hear your take on this!


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> My local department store is having a season sale with loads of MK bags for -40% off, I even spotted a large pink Selma! Shame pink isn't my color, almost had me tempted.
> 
> Do you guus ever buy a bag/color you weren't planning on just because it's on sale? How did it work out for you? I got a Mandarin saffiano NS Hamilton with GHW this spring just because it was -30%, but ended up selling it, it was just not my color. Would love to hear your take on this!


I never buy a bag/color just because it is on sale.  I think this often leads to "buyer's remorse."  I think it's best to decide on what you want and then try to get it for the best possible price.  Waiting for a sale or end of season clearance is the best way to go.


----------



## sunblock

Does anyone have a dark olive selma?


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Does anyone have a dark olive selma?


Please see this reveal...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/sooo-excited-to-share-my-first-reveal-883992.html


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> They must have bought out Macy's, because this was on the site 2 days ago and is now sold out!!!



 These sellers are so inconsiderate... I'm surprised they let the seller buy 8-10 bags that are the same..


----------



## FinFun

ubo22 said:


> I never buy a bag/color just because it is on sale.  I think this often leads to "buyer's remorse."  I think it's best to decide on what you want and then try to get it for the best possible price.  Waiting for a sale or end of season clearance is the best way to go.



Yep, this is exactly what I learned with my Mandarin Hamilton - better to pay full price for something I really love and will use a lot than to settle for something just because it was cheaper.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> These sellers are so inconsiderate... I'm surprised they let the seller buy 8-10 bags that are the same..


If your still talking about the red selma with gold studs it's back on the macy's website. It's $328 and i was able to do a fake checkout. Not sure why you aren't able to see it.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> If your still talking about the red selma with gold studs it's back on the macy's website. It's $328 and i was able to do a fake checkout. Not sure why you aren't able to see it.



I FINALLY SAW IT TOO AND CALLED MY MACYS THAT i SAW i COULD PICK IT UP AT. i AM GOING TONIGHT TO PRESALE IT TO GET THE 20% OFF :


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw the large dark olive selma at MK for $250 but the manager said it's not the final sales!!!! Say what??!? It's an additional 25% off O.O its almost like pitch black but with a slight olive undertone, I'm planning to go back tmr and use my MK gift card... Also I saw the medium orange selma in L&T for $225 plus the 25% off but I'm not sure if I should buy any of them!!!! 
My macys doesn't have the red studded selma but I did see it on the site now.

I have bought bags on sale before and I ended up returning it because I didn't end up using it after sitting on my self for a month.


----------



## smileydimples

Well I went to macys to do my preorder studded Selma and I called this morning and  put it on hold .... Well guess what another girl which wasn't there and I know who it is ...sold all of them to one person!!!  Including mine that was on hold!!!i was very upset so was the girl who put it on hold for me well she talk to her manager and they called every store they could call to find me one sadly they could not so we tried to order it and it worked they gave me extra discount. So we will see if it ships and its a black one not red. They really went above and beyond yes I was mad I didn't make a big huge scene. When I went the other night to ask about the bag I saw a guy there taking pics of bags then the lady who works there was talking to him. Boy what a night they should not be allowed to sell bags like that .. It was very wrong


----------



## jazzyj1021

I just knew I could count on you gals for all the excitement over the studded selma! I am going to call my macys tomorrow morning and see whats going on! 
I texted my darling BF and said "lovebug please oh please I NEED this bag! 4 year anniversary gift(:?" And I got a "ok babe, I got you. Promise" he's a keeper!!! Hehehe.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Please see this reveal...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/sooo-excited-to-share-my-first-reveal-883992.html



Thanks


----------



## esade

omg... so idk why I'm just learning how beautiful the Selmas are buuuttt I bought three within two days!! dammit! I got the Large Selma in Black, the Medium Selma in Luggage, and the Messenger Selma in Luggage... ummm Im trying really hard to justify them! Reading all your posts and seeing how many of you ladies have multiple colors of the same bag makes me feel a whole lot better! Please tell me I'm not crazy!!


----------



## ley2

esade said:


> omg... so idk why I'm just learning how beautiful the Selmas are buuuttt I bought three within two days!! dammit! I got the Large Selma in Black, the Medium Selma in Luggage, and the Messenger Selma in Luggage... ummm Im trying really hard to justify them! Reading all your posts and seeing how many of you ladies have multiple colors of the same bag makes me feel a whole lot better! Please tell me I'm not crazy!!




You are not! I also own medium selma navy, medium sutton dark dune, and now aiming for crossbody bag. While I bought TB too. Haha! The only difference.. I am collecting mine in 3mths time. Grin.


----------



## jazzyj1021

It's mine it's mine! The red studded selma is mine! 20% off too! 

The SA mentioned they only got 7 in store and someone called from NEW YORK and ordered two!


----------



## esade

ley2 said:


> You are not! I also own medium selma navy, medium sutton dark dune, and now aiming for crossbody bag. While I bought TB too. Haha! The only difference.. I am collecting mine in 3mths time. Grin.


hahah hey, I had to catch up to you all!! Navy is on my list!! I also have been obsessing over the Claret color but I had to get my base colors first  ! The Selma Messenger is so far such a GREAT smaller cross body bag.. I want one in every color!!!


----------



## ley2

jazzyj1021 said:


> It's mine it's mine! The red studded selma is mine! 20% off too!
> 
> The SA mentioned they only got 7 in store and someone called from NEW YORK and ordered two!



So excited for you! I am surprised they have medium studded version again. I m hoping for more colours pls!


----------



## geeitsangela

I bought the large selma in black with ghw last month along with the rebecca minkoff amorous! I'm patiently waiting for the fuchsia selma to come back...I saw on Nordstrom that the fuchsia color is listed for large (but it's backordered) but sigh, I really want the medium size  the large is pretty big on me since I'm short, so I don't want another large selma! I asked on nordstrom & macy's live chat if it will come back...but no one knows


----------



## jazzyj1021

ley2 said:


> So excited for you! I am surprised they have medium studded version again. I m hoping for more colours pls!




Thank you! I guess it's a limited edition thing? Hopefully it's not. I'd love for more colors. My SA said she'd call if they got the black one in. (She was so awesome and sweet!) I know someone mentioned ordering the black version so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## ilysukixD

This is disappointing I went to Macys today and the lady told me I have to wait till Monday to order it online for me and now that I checked if it's it available but unfortunately it's out of stock


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> It's mine it's mine! The red studded selma is mine! 20% off too!
> 
> The SA mentioned they only got 7 in store and someone called from NEW YORK and ordered two!





ley2 said:


> So excited for you! I am surprised they have medium studded version again. I m hoping for more colours pls!





jazzyj1021 said:


> Thank you! I guess it's a limited edition thing? Hopefully it's not. I'd love for more colors. My SA said she'd call if they got the black one in. (She was so awesome and sweet!) I know someone mentioned ordering the black version so my fingers are crossed!



Congratulations!  I was also hoping for more colors in the large size.  I guess no such luck.


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> Thank you! I guess it's a limited edition thing? Hopefully it's not. I'd love for more colors. My SA said she'd call if they got the black one in. (She was so awesome and sweet!) I know someone mentioned ordering the black version so my fingers are crossed!



My store was able to order me black it's on its way to me have them look up to order it &#128521; I got a great deal on mine because of what one of the sales lady did since I had red on hold and it's gone &#128542;


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> My store was able to order me black it's on its way to me have them look up to order it &#128521; I got a great deal on mine because of what one of the sales lady did since I had red on hold and it's gone &#128542;


So nice of them!!! My SA just said no because i can only presale in store... If i knew it would sold out so quickly i would bought it full price and get a price adjustment.


----------



## ley2

ilysukixD said:


> So nice of them!!! My SA just said no because i can only presale in store... If i knew it would sold out so quickly i would bought it full price and get a price adjustment.



Are you gals referring to medium black studded? Do they have it? I have never seen it before in any online store..


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> So nice of them!!! My SA just said no because i can only presale in store... If i knew it would sold out so quickly i would bought it full price and get a price adjustment.



They did it cause of the manager because the sales associate sold my red Selma and 9 others to one customer &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; I got 20 percent plus another 20 percent. And they called every store on the list that showed they had them in stock but no luck. I have to say they went above and beyond to help me


----------



## smileydimples

Here is a pic of the black. It has shipped so I can take a real pic when I get it


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> My store was able to order me black it's on its way to me have them look up to order it &#128521; I got a great deal on mine because of what one of the sales lady did since I had red on hold and it's gone &#128542;




Whaaaaaaat! I'm so torn. The red is just gorgeous but i would love the black one. If I would of known I would of done that!


----------



## oompie

Is there anywhere online (USA) to purchase the black studded version? I am in Australia, so only have the option to purchase online. I looked online at Saks, Macy's and Nordstrom but could not see it.

Thanks


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Whaaaaaaat! I'm so torn. The red is just gorgeous but i would love the black one. If I would of known I would of done that!


The red and black are both online now on the Macy's US site.  The black came online yesterday and is on backorder.  I sooo wish they came in large instead of just the medium size.  Congrats to everyone who got it on presale!


----------



## love2shop_26

Hey ladies!

Wanted to quickly share my one and only Selma bag in medium black patent. I really wanted it in a different color but she's so shiny!


----------



## BeachBagGal

love2shop_26 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Wanted to quickly share my one and only Selma bag in medium black patent. I really wanted it in a different color but she's so shiny!


Love your bag AND your avatar!!


----------



## FinFun

Finally, a pic of my Selma! And I was not kidding when I said I love Navy and stripes and all things nautical 

Sorry the pic is quite dark - work place ladies rooms generally are not created for fantastic photo opportunities


----------



## Kpoxa

Oh girls, I look on your photos and I am so impatient to get my ordered Selma Deep Pink... I just can't wait!!!
Selma is such a perfect bag!!! 

By the way, i cannot really get the difference between Large and Medium.. There are just very few inches, it seems to me..


----------



## Minkette

FinFun said:


> Finally, a pic of my Selma! And I was not kidding when I said I love Navy and stripes and all things nautical
> 
> Sorry the pic is quite dark - work place ladies rooms generally are not created for fantastic photo opportunities



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Finally, a pic of my Selma! And I was not kidding when I said I love Navy and stripes and all things nautical
> 
> Sorry the pic is quite dark - work place ladies rooms generally are not created for fantastic photo opportunities


Perfect!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Oh girls, I look on your photos and I am so impatient to get my ordered Selma Deep Pink... I just can't wait!!!
> Selma is such a perfect bag!!!
> 
> By the way, i cannot really get the difference between Large and Medium.. There are just very few inches, it seems to me..


I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of your new deep pink Selma when it arrives!

The difference between the medium and large Selma in inches is very small, but the difference in volume of space in the interior is very large.  Next time you have a chance, try your stuff in each and you'll see.


----------



## karlita27

Sooo sad because I have seen this on my selma bag. It is just tiny but I am really annoyed. I do not know what happened. I just saw it. It is ripping of a bit. Is this normal? What should I do about it? Anyone experience this?


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Sooo sad because I have seen this on my selma bag. It is just tiny but I am really annoyed. I do not know what happened. I just saw it. It is ripping of a bit. Is this normal? What should I do about it? Anyone experience this?


So sorry to see this.  The rip must have been there when you got it.  It is unlikely that you snagged it against something because that's a hard place to reach on the bag.  Can you still exchange it for another one?


----------



## karlita27

Sooo sad because I have seen this on my selma bag. It is just tiny but I am really annoyed. I do not know what happened. I just saw it. It is ripping of a bit. Is this normal? What should I do about it? Anyone experience this?


----------



## karlita27

I cannot exchange it anymore because my sister bought it when she was out of the country.  
She bought it as a gift for me. What should I do? It did not happen to any of your bags?


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of your new deep pink Selma when it arrives!
> 
> The difference between the medium and large Selma in inches is very small, but the difference in volume of space in the interior is very large.  Next time you have a chance, try your stuff in each and you'll see.




Well said!


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> I cannot exchange it anymore because my sister bought it when she was out of the country.
> She bought it as a gift for me. What should I do? It did not happen to any of your bags?


This has never happened to any of my Selmas.  I inspect each one practically with a microscope upon purchase.  I'm not sure there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## 2 stars

Black medium selma with shw. 

I posted comparison pics a couple threads back of this and the black selma with ghw but ended up returning both. I felt guilty paying full price for the shw 1 when I know department stores have sales all the time. This past Friday I saw Lord and Taylor was having their friends and family sale so I chatted with a Von Maur rep and asked if they would price match. The girl said yes they would but only in store. I called my nearest Von Maur to ask if they had medium black with shw in store the SA said they had 2. I headed there straight after work with the hubby. The SA was really nice price matched my selma 25% off and the hubby ended up buying it for me  Couldn't be happier


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Black medium selma with shw.
> 
> I posted comparison pics a couple threads back of this and the black selma with ghw but ended up returning both. I felt guilty paying full price for the shw 1 when I know department stores have sales all the time. This past Friday I saw Lord and Taylor was having their friends and family sale so I chatted with a Von Maur rep and asked if they would price match. The girl said yes they would but only in store. I called my nearest Von Maur to ask if they had medium black with shw in store the SA said they had 2. I headed there straight after work with the hubby. The SA was really nice price matched my selma 25% off and the hubby ended up buying it for me  Couldn't be happier


Congratulations on getting a discount on it!  I still love the black with shw.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on getting a discount on it!  I still love the black with shw.


Thank you. I'm in love with it.


----------



## ubo22

pahotapham249 said:


> bài vi&#7871;t quá hayc&#7843;m &#417;n b&#7841;n nhi&#7873;u mình &#273;ang c&#7847;n tìm cái này


What?!?!  Can you post in English?


----------



## southernbelle82

pahotapham249 said:


> bài vi&#7871;t quá hayc&#7843;m &#417;n b&#7841;n nhi&#7873;u mình &#273;ang c&#7847;n tìm cái này




Say what??? English please if you speak it!


----------



## Kpoxa

ubo22 said:


> I
> The difference between the medium and large Selma in inches is very small, but the difference in volume of space in the interior is very large. .


What an illusion than. 
Anyway I am happy I have chosen large size!
The bag should arrive on 23rd..


----------



## bellevie0891

FinFun said:


> Finally, a pic of my Selma! And I was not kidding when I said I love Navy and stripes and all things nautical
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is quite dark - work place ladies rooms generally are not created for fantastic photo opportunities




Love this!


----------



## Bootlover07

FinFun said:


> Finally, a pic of my Selma! And I was not kidding when I said I love Navy and stripes and all things nautical
> 
> Sorry the pic is quite dark - work place ladies rooms generally are not created for fantastic photo opportunities



I absolutely love this!! You look amazing!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of your new deep pink Selma when it arrives!
> 
> The difference between the medium and large Selma in inches is very small, but the difference in volume of space in the interior is very large.  Next time you have a chance, try your stuff in each and you'll see.



I agree. I looked at a medium optic white last year and I would have had to buy a smaller wallet to fit everything in (and I don't carry a crazy amount of stuff). I have a grey large be and it has tons in room!


----------



## FinFun

Thank you all! I'm so happy I chose the Navy Selma over the colorblock one, it goes with everything.


----------



## coivcte

Selma relaxing at home today......


----------



## karlita27

Here is my large mandarin selma! Loving MK so much! Wish I could buy mooorrrreee!


----------



## Kpoxa

coivcte said:


> Selma relaxing at home today......


I like Fuchsia color!
A little too bright for me (I am scared of bright colors  But beautiful!
And I just now realized that it has Gold HW.

Mine Deep Pink will have silver HW.

I like the style MK plays with combination of bags' and hardware's colors.


----------



## coivcte

Kpoxa said:


> I like Fuchsia color!
> A little too bright for me (I am scared of bright colors  But beautiful!
> And I just now realized that it has Gold HW.
> 
> Mine Deep Pink will have silver HW.
> 
> I like the style MK plays with combination of bags' and hardware's colors.



Thanks, I prefer SHW too but not sold here in Australia or I should say not yet? 
Would love to see Deep Pink in person. I love how it looked on you!
Must be so exciting waiting for the bag to arrive?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Selma relaxing at home today......


Beautiful colors!


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Here is my large mandarin selma! Loving MK so much! Wish I could buy mooorrrreee!


So pretty!


----------



## 2 stars

I need some input. My hubby bought me medium selma with shw which I have been obsessing over for months now. Now that I have it i'm not sure that I love it. I've been eyeing the small pearl grey specchio sutton. What do you ladies think I should do? Should I return my black selma and get pearl grey sutton? 

I currently have medium navy selma, medium dark dune selma and mini black selma messenger. I sold my navy e/w hamilton...it was too heavy and not structured for me. I've been waiting for either raspberry or fuschia medium selma to pop back up. Do I have too many of the same bags?

Picture in this post is not mine I took it from google.


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Thank you all! I'm so happy I chose the Navy Selma over the colorblock one, it goes with everything.


Good choice!  So glad you had the willpower to return one!


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I need some input. My hubby bought me medium selma with shw which I have been obsessing over for months now. Now that I have it i'm not sure that I love it. I've been eyeing the small pearl grey specchio sutton. What do you ladies think I should do? Should I return my black selma and get pearl grey sutton?
> 
> I currently have medium navy selma, medium dark dune selma and mini black selma messenger. I sold my navy e/w hamilton...it was too heavy and not structured for me. I've been waiting for either raspberry or fuschia medium selma to pop back up. Do I have too many of the same bags?
> 
> Picture in this post is not mine I took it from google.


2 stars, keep your medium black Selma with shw!  It's beautiful and apparently extremely hard to find.  You also got a great discount on it!  And, by the way, are you sure the small Sutton is even big enough for your things?


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> 2 stars, keep your medium black Selma with shw!  It's beautiful and apparently extremely hard to find.  You also got a great discount on it!  And, by the way, are you sure the small Sutton is even big enough for your things?


No I haven't seen it IRL yet. Your right I should just keep my black selma. I mean I searched for it for months and it's so classic plus can't forget about that discount  Thank you for your input


----------



## iheart_purses

Here are my Selmas all together at last!
Fuschia SHW Medium
Pearl Grey SHW Mini messenger 
Black GHW Medium
Dark Dune GHW Medium Messengerhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Here are my Selmas all together at last!
> Fuschia SHW Medium
> Pearl Grey SHW Mini messenger
> Black GHW Medium
> Dark Dune GHW Medium Messengerhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Great Selma collection!  It's nice to be able to see pearl grey next to dark dune.


----------



## southernbelle82

Got this 20% off today!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2785261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this 20% off today!


Gorgeous!  I can't tell the color.  Is it luggage or claret?


----------



## southernbelle82

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I can't tell the color.  Is it luggage or claret?




It's luggage. I can see where it looks kind of clarety though.


----------



## iheart_purses

Thank you! Ugh you can hardly tell the difference between the dark dune and pearl Grey in that picture I need to wait for a better day when the sun is shining! But I had noticed sometimes in stores when the pearl Grey was right under the lights it almost looked like dark dune and I had to take it off the shelf because I thought I was dreaming.... Dark dune and pearl grey are both truly amazing and versatile colors!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> It's luggage. I can see where it looks kind of clarety though.


Nice.  Bag Twins!


----------



## ley2

iheart_purses said:


> Here are my Selmas all together at last!
> Fuschia SHW Medium
> Pearl Grey SHW Mini messenger
> Black GHW Medium
> Dark Dune GHW Medium Messengerhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Very nice collection! Love all of them!


----------



## NCteachergirl

Where'd you get it at 20% off?


----------



## Minkette

NCteachergirl said:


> Where'd you get it at 20% off?


Someone in the Wilmington area! You def should check out the Dillards at Independence Mall during card holder events for great deals. The Belk in Mayfaire usually has some good sale bags and coupon codes!


----------



## southernbelle82

NCteachergirl said:


> Where'd you get it at 20% off?




At Belk, they mailed a coupon that didn't exclude michael kors or fragrance or cosmetics.


----------



## smileydimples

I need a Belk coupon darn it just saw a purse I want &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


----------



## NCteachergirl

Minkette said:


> Someone in the Wilmington area! You def should check out the Dillards at Independence Mall during card holder events for great deals. The Belk in Mayfaire usually has some good sale bags and coupon codes!



Yes I love wilmington! I will for sure check dillards and Belk! Thanks!!!


----------



## NCteachergirl

southernbelle82 said:


> At Belk, they mailed a coupon that didn't exclude michael kors or fragrance or cosmetics.



Thanks! I'll have to be on the lookout for a coupon!


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> I need a Belk coupon darn it just saw a purse I want &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


I signed up for their coupons &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## southernbelle82

And I will say that more times than not the coupons do exclude MK and cosmetics, but on occasion they will include them. You just have to read the fine print.


----------



## melissatrv

With regards to Belk, as a premier card holder (and there is a level about that), I receive 2 coupons per year for 20% off everything including all designer bags and cosmetics and fragrance.  Believe it or not there are only like 3 things excluded, one is Brighton, the other Uggs and I forget the third.  I usually receive mine a the time of the Charity sale Nov/May and am able to 'stacK' the discounts since Charity day is not a coupon but a discount.  Very nice!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> With regards to Belk, as a premier card holder (and there is a level about that), I receive 2 coupons per year for 20% off everything including all designer bags and cosmetics and fragrance.  Believe it or not there are only like 3 things excluded, one is Brighton, the other Uggs and I forget the third.  I usually receive mine a the time of the Charity sale Nov/May and am able to 'stacK' the discounts since Charity day is not a coupon but a discount.  Very nice!



Very nice  Theres a bag I want dont think I will be able to wait they only say one left


----------



## smileydimples

Look what came in the mail today Black studded medium Selma. Got such a great deal on her  since they had to hunt her down for me 20% off plus another 20% 209.92


----------



## southernbelle82

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in the mail today Black studded medium Selma




Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in the mail today Black studded medium Selma


Very pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

southernbelle82 said:


> Very beautiful!!!!





ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!!! So happy I got such a great deal on her too.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in the mail today Black studded medium Selma. Got such a great deal on her  since they had to hunt her down for me 20% off plus another 20% 209.92




Love that it's gorgeous!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Today I swore I saw a Selma that was black and gray. Was this made, or am I now imagining purses, haha?


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to show my selma off its my favorite color and my husband bought it for me which I nearly fainted. I have had it for a few months but never showed it off &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's a mod shot of my selma! That's GracieBelle in the pic with me.


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show my selma off its my favorite color and my husband bought it for me which I nearly fainted. I have had it for a few months but never showed it off &#55357;&#56841;




I LOVE that color. So happy and cheerful!


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> Today I swore I saw a Selma that was black and gray. Was this made, or am I now imagining purses, haha?


Yes, it was made.  Gray on the front and black on the wings/handles.


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2787224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a mod shot of my selma! That's GracieBelle in the pic with me.


Really love your luggage Selma.  Great all year round neutral color!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show my selma off its my favorite color and my husband bought it for me which I nearly fainted. I have had it for a few months but never showed it off &#55357;&#56841;


Very pretty pop of color.  Love the violet!


----------



## GingerSnap527

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it was made.  Gray on the front and black on the wings/handles.




Blah, of course I like it a year later...

Well, I already have a purple and khaki/beige? Selma. Guess I don't need a third.


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> Blah, of course I like it a year later...
> 
> Well, I already have a purple and khaki/beige? Selma. Guess I don't need a third.


No one NEEDS a third Selma, but when did that ever stop anyone!


----------



## GingerSnap527

ubo22 said:


> No one NEEDS a third Selma, but when did that ever stop anyone!




Enabler! 

*I will not hunt a third Selma**I will not hunt a third Selma*


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> Enabler!
> 
> *I will not hunt a third Selma**I will not hunt a third Selma*


Well, if you do decide to hunt a third Selma, you can probably find the gray/black one on eBay.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Well, if you do decide to hunt a third Selma, you can probably find the gray/black one on eBay.


If my eyes saw this correctly it was in the picture someone posted of them modeling their large deep pink selma. 

Found the picture it's on pg. 192 of show us your MK handbag. I think I see a selma with black wings and gray middle. Am i seeing things?


----------



## iheart_purses

GingerSnap527 said:


> Enabler!
> 
> *I will not hunt a third Selma**I will not hunt a third Selma*


I have four Selma's, I needed them all to complete a family...Don't kid yourself, you want a Selma family too


----------



## AmMo

Hi all! I'm new here. Here is my first Selma and first MK bag  I have been loyal to Coach for years, but have moved on to MK and haven't looked back yet! Loving his structured bags and the gorgeous saffiano leather. I have a feeling there will be another Selma in my life soon


----------



## Minkette

Anyone see an electric blue selma... not a fan of the silver piping on the new suttons... hoping for something simple with silver hardware!


----------



## ubo22

AmMo said:


> View attachment 2787808
> View attachment 2787809
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm new here. Here is my first Selma and first MK bag  I have been loyal to Coach for years, but have moved on to MK and haven't looked back yet! Loving his structured bags and the gorgeous saffiano leather. I have a feeling there will be another Selma in my life soon


Gorgeous black Selma and wallet!  I love the MK bag charm, too!    Welcome to the MK handbag purchasing madness!


----------



## AmMo

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous black Selma and wallet!  I love the MK bag charm, too!    Welcome to the MK handbag purchasing madness!




Thanks! The charm was an ebay purchase after I got my Selma, I loved how the Sutton had a hangtag so started hunting for a little something to spice up Selma  And yes, the madness is in full swing!


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> Anyone see an electric blue selma... not a fan of the silver piping on the new suttons... hoping for something simple with silver hardware!



I saw few weeks ago.. I personally prefer black with shw than electric blue or deep pink. But my first preference is ghw. Hehe.. may be slightly bias against shw.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sorry if someone already posted this, but for all you medium selma lovers: Nordstrom has it in claret!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I haven't found a Selma yet that I've fallen in love with. Until now that is. This gorgeous thing just on over my plans for a grey Hamilton. 

Have to get my hands on this one....


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> I haven't found a Selma yet that I've fallen in love with. Until now that is. This gorgeous thing just on over my plans for a grey Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get my hands on this one....




Girl, the selma has stolen my love from the hamilton!!!! I just got a luggage colored selma and it's so much easier to maneuver through than the hamilton.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think this thread is dangerous......


----------



## MJ8798

Southernbelle82 I know what you mean. I had the black saffiano hamilton then 2 wks later got the large Selma in the color luggage, and ended up returning the hamilton. I still love the look of the hamilton but I'm really loving the selma. Im also wanting to get the selma mini for Christmas : )


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Girl, the selma has stolen my love from the hamilton!!!! I just got a luggage colored selma and it's so much easier to maneuver through than the hamilton.





MJ8798 said:


> Southernbelle82 I know what you mean. I had the black saffiano hamilton then 2 wks later got the large Selma in the color luggage, and ended up returning the hamilton. I still love the look of the hamilton but I'm really loving the selma. Im also wanting to get the selma mini for Christmas : )



Can you explain in more detail?  Why is it easier to maneuver through the Selma than the Hamilton?  I assume you are comparing the Selma to the e/w Hamilton.  I have the n/s Hamilton tote, so wouldn't necessarily compare it to the large Selma since it's a large tote versus a large satchel.  Just interested in your thoughts.


----------



## LVOEbear

I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514; 

Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## paula3boys

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279




Is that large? I love it more than pearl grey


----------



## AmMo

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279




Ahhh what a beauty!!! How close is the heather grey to the Pearl grey? Does anyone have both?


----------



## LVOEbear

paula3boys said:


> Is that large? I love it more than pearl grey




It is the large. I got it from lord and taylor. They are having friends and family so it was 25% then since I don't have one in my state it was no tax and free shipping. They even included a hand written package note. Love ordering from them! 

Heather grey, in my opinion is much different than pearl grey. Heather grey is a darker, "true" grey while pearl grey is a lot lighter.  Both gorgeous colors but I have a 2 and 3 year old so the darker the better haha

Now my dilemma is I love this color so much that I want it in the large messenger too!  Or should I just get luggage to mix it up?


----------



## melissatrv

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279




Oh I like that!  Is it a new color or an older one?  I agree with others and like it more than pearl grey


----------



## AmMo

LVOEbear said:


> It is the large. I got it from lord and taylor. They are having friends and family so it was 25% then since I don't have one in my state it was no tax and free shipping. They even included a hand written package note. Love ordering from them!
> 
> Heather grey, in my opinion is much different than pearl grey. Heather grey is a darker, "true" grey while pearl grey is a lot lighter.  Both gorgeous colors but I have a 2 and 3 year old so the darker the better haha
> 
> Now my dilemma is I love this color so much that I want it in the large messenger too!  Or should I just get luggage to mix it up?




Ok, now you've made me really want something in Heather Grey lol. I love Pearl Grey too but I agree it is quite light. I think Heather Grey is a newer colour?


----------



## LVOEbear

melissatrv said:


> Oh I like that!  Is it a new color or an older one?  I agree with others and like it more than pearl grey




It's a new color. Came out with the new pink color. Only available on lord and taylor and the MK website.


----------



## ubo22

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279


Finally!  A picture of a heather grey bag!  I love that it is a darker, true grey color!


----------



## southernbelle82

ubo22 said:


> Can you explain in more detail?  Why is it easier to maneuver through the Selma than the Hamilton?  I assume you are comparing the Selma to the e/w Hamilton.  I have the n/s Hamilton tote, so wouldn't necessarily compare it to the large Selma since it's a large tote versus a large satchel.  Just interested in your thoughts.



I think the selma has more space on the inside. Also, I came to really dislike the snap closure on the new hamilton. It really bugs me. I still have mine, it's raspberry, so I'll def keep her.  but I've really fallen for my luggage selma.


----------



## southernbelle82

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279




It is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> I think the selma has more space on the inside. Also, I came to really dislike the snap closure on the new hamilton. It really bugs me. I still have mine, it's raspberry, so I'll def keep her.  but I've really fallen for my luggage selma.


Okay.  That makes sense.  Thanks for the clarification.  I also prefer the zipper closure of the Selma over the Hamilton closure.  Selma is my favorite bag by far.


----------



## southernbelle82

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  That makes sense.  Thanks for the clarification.  I also prefer the zipper closure of the Selma over the Hamilton closure.  Selma is my favorite bag by far.




Which color Selma do you have?


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Which color Selma do you have?


Luggage, malachite, and sapphire.


----------



## AmMo

southernbelle82 said:


> I think the selma has more space on the inside. Also, I came to really dislike the snap closure on the new hamilton. It really bugs me. I still have mine, it's raspberry, so I'll def keep her.  but I've really fallen for my luggage selma.




I totally get what you're saying. I had the N/S Hamilton and the snap closure really bugged me too. That, and because of the depth of the bag I found it really hard to get things in and out or to find things sometimes. It's too bad because I adore the Hamilton but after having a Selma now I'm completely in love. I still might try an E/W Hamilton just because I love the look of the bag so much.


----------



## KjDancer

LVOEbear said:


> I've been waiting for this to arrive all week so I literally had the door already open waiting for fed ex &#128514;
> 
> Heather Grey! She's the perfect grey in my opinion. LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788279


Stunning colour!! Would love to see some mod shots


----------



## southernbelle82

AmMo said:


> I totally get what you're saying. I had the N/S Hamilton and the snap closure really bugged me too. That, and because of the depth of the bag I found it really hard to get things in and out or to find things sometimes. It's too bad because I adore the Hamilton but after having a Selma now I'm completely in love. I still might try an E/W Hamilton just because I love the look of the bag so much.




I have the e/w hamilton and I do like it. Mainly because it's the raspberry. But I do think as far as the actual bag goes, I prefer the selma. I only have one though, the luggage color. I'm really digging luggage for fall/winter.


----------



## AmMo

southernbelle82 said:


> I have the e/w hamilton and I do like it. Mainly because it's the raspberry. But I do think as far as the actual bag goes, I prefer the selma. I only have one though, the luggage color. I'm really digging luggage for fall/winter.




I love your luggage Selma! It's the perfect fall bag and colour for sure.


----------



## Kpoxa

I have received my Selma Large in Deep Pink!!!
What a happiness


----------



## Kpoxa




----------



## Kpoxa




----------



## Kpoxa




----------



## Kpoxa




----------



## smileydimples

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2789301



She is beautiful congrats !!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2789301


Great reveal!  Beautiful!


----------



## jojon21

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2789301



Gorgeous, I just love this color!


----------



## southernbelle82

Kpoxa said:


> I have received my Selma Large in Deep Pink!!!
> 
> What a happiness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789286




More pics please!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

southernbelle82 said:


> More pics please!!!




Oops! For some reason only your first pic downloaded so I didn't see the others. I thought it was a teaser.


----------



## coivcte

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2789301



Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!


----------



## citybaglady

6pm.com has several selmas on sale, some for as much as 40% off
http://www.6pm.com/selma#!/selma-michael-michael-kors/WgL1B-ICAQs.zso?t=selma


----------



## KjDancer

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2789301


Beautiful...what a lovely rich colour!!


----------



## yellamour

Hi, does anyone has Apple and Orange Selmas? I wondering which color will better for autumn/winter/spring..


----------



## southernbelle82

Me and selma on vaca in gatlinburg, tn.


----------



## Kpoxa

Thank you dear girls for all the compliments!! ))



coivcte said:


> Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
> I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
> If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!


I get it through eBay from the American seller with high reputation.
I am not in the US..
As to comparison between Fuchsia anfpd Deep Pink, I have seen just recently in one of the threads here. Just cannot remember where exactly..


----------



## Sarah_BE

I went pretty safe and went for the black version, but I love the studs!


----------



## Kpoxa

Does it have gold hardware?


----------



## Sarah_BE

Do they have it in silver? I only saw it like mine.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
> I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
> * If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!*


There's a comparison between fuschia and deep pink here in the Pink Bags thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/pink-bags-874089-3.html#post27576436


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> There's a comparison between fuschia and deep pink here in the Pink Bags thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/pink-bags-874089-3.html#post27576436



ubo22, you are the best! 
Mmmm.....Deep Pink and Fuchsia look similar in that photo taken outdoor.....


----------



## melissatrv

coivcte said:


> Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
> I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
> If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!




I love your new Selma!  I have the Medium Sutton in Deep Pink and love it.  Here is a comp with the Fuchsia Selma


----------



## coivcte

Calling for MK fans in Australia.
If any of you know where I can post (other than EBay and Gumtree) to sell some of my MK collection, please reply or PM me. 
Appreciate your help in advance!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Love the studs, think they really add some nice flair




coivcte said:


> Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
> I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
> If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!





Sarah_BE said:


> I went pretty safe and went for the black version, but I love the studs!


----------



## coivcte

melissatrv said:


> I love your new Selma!  I have the Medium Sutton in Deep Pink and love it.  Here is a comp with the Fuchsia Selma



The Fuchsia Selma is so pretty. Can you still get this style? If so, where would I find it?
Thanks!!


----------



## Christa72720

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2790197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and selma on vaca in gatlinburg, tn.


Nice bag!!


----------



## melissatrv

coivcte said:


> The Fuchsia Selma is so pretty. Can you still get this style? If so, where would I find it?
> Thanks!!




Only on ebay and various auction sites.  I bought it last year at Belk (a dept store in the southeast) around this time.  It is called the Jeweled Selma Medium in Fuchsia.  Think it came in black and a denim color too


----------



## GingerSnap527

The Large Purple joined me today.


----------



## smileydimples

If anyone is looking for a small version just popped up at Macys.com

MICHAEL Michael Kors Selma Stud Medium Messenger


----------



## Christa72720

GingerSnap527 said:


> The Large Purple joined me today.
> 
> View attachment 2790816


Love it!!!


----------



## sunblock

GingerSnap527 said:


> The Large Purple joined me today.
> 
> View attachment 2790816



oooft thats nice


----------



## Linz379

GingerSnap527 said:


> The Large Purple joined me today.
> 
> View attachment 2790816


Love the colour


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> The Fuchsia Selma is so pretty. Can you still get this style? If so, where would I find it?
> Thanks!!


I think I saw at Nordstrom backorder in Nov..


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> I think I saw at Nordstrom backorder in Nov..



Thanks ley2, I am actually after the Medium Selma Fuchsia in the Jewel design in the photo.
Sorry should be more specific =)


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Did you get it on sale? Which store may I ask?
> I wish this colour come in Medium Size Selma but I haven't seen it so far.
> If anyone has a comparison photo of Fuchsia and Deep Pink, please post. Thanks!


Yes it does come in medium size. Lord and Taylor had it for a small brief time. You can find it at Von Maur it's a department store similar to Nordstroms. It's $298 but depending where you are it might be free shipping and no tax.


----------



## db89

i love the navy selma..


----------



## melissatrv

coivcte said:


> The Fuchsia Selma is so pretty. Can you still get this style? If so, where would I find it?
> Thanks!!




I did a search on this thread and here is my original post right after I bought the Fuchsia jeweled Selma if you want to see more pics


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-164.html#post25709066


----------



## TooMuchHandbags

I went to an MK store today and by golly, the quilted Selma is super gorgeous!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just bought the medium micro stud selma in black and it will arrive around tomorrow, not sure if should keep it or not but I got with a very good deal, only $298 after tax from zappos. However I already have a large black selma, black hamilton and black medium sutton, maybe I should have gotten the pearl grey??


----------



## MDT

I was browsing the MK website last night and came across a Selma in the color grape with what looked like silver hardware. Here's the link: http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L?No=95&color=0519

Has anyone seen this grape shade before? is it new? I cannot find it on another bag anywhere and was wondering if this was just a mistake on the website or what. If not, it surely looks gorgeous and I will have to buy! I'd love a purple bag with silver hardware! From the pictures, grape looks to be a more rich purple than the previous violet color.


----------



## smileydimples

Pearl grey came in today will have to take her the store and get another one looks like yellow glue on the bottom &#128584;&#128540;&#128541;&#128557; got her on sale for  220.00  reg 368.00


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> I was browsing the MK website last night and came across a Selma in the color grape with what looked like silver hardware. Here's the link: http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS7L?No=95&color=0519
> 
> Has anyone seen this grape shade before? is it new? I cannot find it on another bag anywhere and was wondering if this was just a mistake on the website or what. If not, it surely looks gorgeous and I will have to buy! I'd love a purple bag with silver hardware! From the pictures, grape looks to be a more rich purple than the previous violet color.



Oh wow never saw that one I have the  violet selma I love it. The silver looks nice in it


----------



## theheidis

Wow grape looks pretty! It's concerning though, that the official MK site lists the size of the bag wrong? It says medium but the picture and price reflects the large.  I'd be disappointed if I wanted the medium, ordered this then received the large. I hope more bags come out in this grape with silver hw!


----------



## melissatrv

theheidis said:


> Wow grape looks pretty! It's concerning though, that the official MK site lists the size of the bag wrong? It says medium but the picture and price reflects the large.  I'd be disappointed if I wanted the medium, ordered this then received the large. I hope more bags come out in this grape with silver hw!




If only medium came in all these colors!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ooohh, the grape is vibrant! 

I don't know, I already have the previous violet (purple) so I may have to pass on grape.


----------



## 2 stars

melissatrv said:


> if only medium came in all these colors!


+1


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Pearl grey came in today will have to take her the store and get another one looks like yellow glue on the bottom &#128584;&#128540;&#128541;&#128557; got her on sale for  220.00  reg 368.00




Can you post more pictures please!! I can't decide if I want to keep my black microstud or get the  color in pearl grey.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Can you post more pictures please!! I can't decide if I want to keep my black microstud or get the  color in pearl grey.



I can't take any more tonight but I can tomorrow &#128521; let me know if you want more


----------



## smileydimples

Here's another one ... I have to exchange mine cause there's some yellow glue stuff on the bottom of it &#128542;


----------



## coivcte

smileydimples said:


> Here's another one ... I have to exchange mine cause there's some yellow glue stuff on the bottom of it &#128542;



May I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## sunblock

ilysukixD said:


> Can you post more pictures please!! I can't decide if I want to keep my black microstud or get the  color in pearl grey.



I have the black one meant to be having it for christmas


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Here's another one ... I have to exchange mine cause there's some yellow glue stuff on the bottom of it &#128542;


I cant decide if i want the microstud in pearl grey or black... mine came in today and guess what.. zappos sent me an used item AGAIN! They said i can return it and they will reorder me another one... should i get a refund or get another one..


----------



## melikemochi

Hi, has anyone seen a medium messenger or medium selma satchel in dark dune? I've been searching for forever! Thank you!


----------



## ilysukixD

sunblock said:


> I have the black one meant to be having it for christmas




I 'm going to return the bag back to zappos... This is my third time ordering from zappos and it's been the second time that zappos sent me a used item...! It's totally unacceptable. The bag is gorgeous but I  have too many black MK bag.... either way I will return the bag, T.T I guess I should just save up for my Miranda bag instead.


----------



## sunblock

ilysukixD said:


> I 'm going to return the bag back to zappos... This is my third time ordering from zappos and it's been the second time that zappos sent me a used item...! It's totally unacceptable. The bag is gorgeous but I  have too many black MK bag.... either way I will return the bag, T.T I guess I should just save up for my Miranda bag instead.



I dont have any black bags so its a first for me is here waiting but im meant to be giving it my mum to have for christmas


----------



## paula3boys

GingerSnap527 said:


> Ooohh, the grape is vibrant!
> 
> I don't know, I already have the previous violet (purple) so I may have to pass on grape.




I wonder how grape compares to violet


----------



## paula3boys

theheidis said:


> Wow grape looks pretty! It's concerning though, that the official MK site lists the size of the bag wrong? It says medium but the picture and price reflects the large.  I'd be disappointed if I wanted the medium, ordered this then received the large. I hope more bags come out in this grape with silver hw!




The measurements of it compared to that of the $298 medium Selma on their site so I'm really confused now!
Never mind- looks like their site is just wrong on details 

I wonder how grape and violet compare


----------



## theheidis

paula3boys said:


> The measurements of it compared to that of the $298 medium Selma on their site so I'm really confused now!
> Never mind- looks like their site is just wrong on details
> 
> I wonder how grape and violet compare



It's so scary that MK website is wrong it's not like a data entry person at Macy's screwed up this is the official MK site & should be the one place you can trust.  Not sure how compares but looks like a vibrant purple and with silver hw


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> The measurements of it compared to that of the $298 medium Selma on their site so I'm really confused now!
> Never mind- looks like their site is just wrong on details
> 
> I wonder how grape and violet compare


 
What is scary is, has the price of Medium Selma gone up then?


----------



## ley2

melikemochi said:


> Hi, has anyone seen a medium messenger or medium selma satchel in dark dune? I've been searching for forever! Thank you!



Saw it in Singapore Changi airport. Grin..


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> What is scary is, has the price of Medium Selma gone up then?


Dont think so. MK website has always indicate medium for large selma. For some reason, which is weird..


----------



## Minkette

Must have the grape with silver hardware....... Must hide purchase from husband..... (this is my mantra)


----------



## ilysukixD

SELMAS IN RED ARE BACK!!! I just bought the medium selma in red and i couldn't be more excited!!! I think it was in the winter collection during 2012 and they bought it back!!! I wonder if it's the same red from 2012.... I know the bag will be sold out within hours like the red studded selma so i bought when i saw it available in Macys. I forgot someone mentioned that their red medium selma was stolen, i think this is a good chance to replace the stolen bag!!!! I would return the bag from the first day of F&F presale and presale >.< I will never pay full price for my MK bags.


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> May I ask where you bought it from?



Macy's


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> SELMAS IN RED ARE BACK!!! I just bought the medium selma in red and i couldn't be more excited!!! I think it was in the winter collection during 2012 and they bought it back!!! I wonder if it's the same red from 2012.... I know the bag will be sold out within hours like the red studded selma so i bought when i saw it available in Macys. I forgot someone mentioned that their red medium selma was stolen, i think this is a good chance to replace the stolen bag!!!! I would return the bag from the first day of F&F presale and presale >.< I will never buy full price for my MK bags.



Whoohoooo congrats !!!


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Whoohoooo congrats !!!



Thank you!!  Hopefully they will come out with a matching wallet soon, but if they don't, I can use my red WOC  as my matching wallet


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> SELMAS IN RED ARE BACK!!! I just bought the medium selma in red and i couldn't be more excited!!! I think it was in the winter collection during 2012 and they bought it back!!! I wonder if it's the same red from 2012.... I know the bag will be sold out within hours like the red studded selma so i bought when i saw it available in Macys. I forgot someone mentioned that their red medium selma was stolen, i think this is a good chance to replace the stolen bag!!!! I would return the bag from the first day of F&F presale and presale >.< I will never pay full price for my MK bags.



Thanks for that post! I just ordered red medium Selma and will return it to presale so I can get the discount


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> Thanks for that post! I just ordered red medium Selma and will return it to presale so I can get the discount



, no problem, I think there's only 6 available or Macys just limit the amount of bag you can purchase at a time, but anyway I hope everyone who wanted can purchase it before it sold out!!!


----------



## Misspurse20

Hey ladies I live in Canada but am coming down to the states next weekend!!! We don't have any michael kors stores where I live &#128553; so I am hoping to hit up Macy's and wondering if you know if they are having any sales coming up? Thanks in advance &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ilysukixD

I was told that the F&F sales start December 3 to 9. So I'm guessing the presale start around a week from December 3.


----------



## Minkette

Well... I was going to send my husband the link to the grape Selma for my Christmas gift, however, it seems the large selmas have been removed from the site... perhaps they are fixing the label that previously said medium.


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Well... I was going to send my husband the link to the grape Selma for my Christmas gift, however, it seems the large selmas have been removed from the site... perhaps they are fixing the label that previously said medium.


So the grape IS large? I hardly go to the MK store because they're kind of snotty, but that color is gorgeous. I'm in love with my pearl grey now that I've carried it so I'm now a selma convert!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> So the grape IS large? I hardly go to the MK store because they're kind of snotty, but that color is gorgeous. I'm in love with my pearl grey now that I've carried it so I'm now a selma convert!


My large selmas have always been labeled Large.... not medium... there is a medium size which is on the site (298$)... the large is $358


----------



## ley2

Anyone heard any black friday sales?


----------



## Scooch

ley2 said:


> Anyone heard any black friday sales?




I believe friends and family sale is before Black Friday. Pre-sale is November 16th I think. 25%


----------



## ley2

Scooch said:


> I believe friends and family sale is before Black Friday. Pre-sale is November 16th I think. 25%



Which store is it? I only heard Macys from another thread..


----------



## MDT

theheidis said:


> Wow grape looks pretty! It's concerning though, that the official MK site lists the size of the bag wrong? It says medium but the picture and price reflects the large.  I'd be disappointed if I wanted the medium, ordered this then received the large. I hope more bags come out in this grape with silver hw!



This is what had me concerned. If they can't get the size/price right, is grape even a real color? I've only seen this color for this particular bag and no others. And now that it's gone, I wonder what's up? Has anyone seen grape in person? Has anyone seen this color on any other bags on any other websites yet? I wonder if it's a really new color that hasn't officially come out yet and someone just goofed up on the site and posted it too early. I hope they do a purple with silver bag this winter!


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> This is what had me concerned. If they can't get the size/price right, is grape even a real color? I've only seen this color for this particular bag and no others. And now that it's gone, I wonder what's up? Has anyone seen grape in person? Has anyone seen this color on any other bags on any other websites yet? I wonder if it's a really new color that hasn't officially come out yet and someone just goofed up on the site and posted it too early. I hope they do a purple with silver bag this winter!


I haven't yet seen the new grape color on any other bags or on any other websites.  But that is common with new MK colors.  Usually they start on the MK site and then other retailers order and carry the color later.

I don't see the medium or large grape Selma on the MK site right now, so maybe they are fixing the descriptions and pricing.  I think he is clearing out violet to make room for grape.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> I haven't yet seen the new grape color on any other bags or on any other websites.  But that is common with new MK colors.  Usually they start on the MK site and then other retailers order and carry the color later.
> 
> I don't see the medium or large grape Selma on the MK site right now, so maybe they are fixing the descriptions and pricing.  I think he is clearing out violet to make room for grape.


I totally agree! I think they goofed and put it on the website early.. mixed with the wrong description....


----------



## SelmaLove

MDT said:


> This is what had me concerned. If they can't get the size/price right, is grape even a real color? I've only seen this color for this particular bag and no others. And now that it's gone, I wonder what's up? Has anyone seen grape in person? Has anyone seen this color on any other bags on any other websites yet? I wonder if it's a really new color that hasn't officially come out yet and someone just goofed up on the site and posted it too early. I hope they do a purple with silver bag this winter!




It's an actual new color. It's in the new catalog.


----------



## smileydimples

SelmaLove said:


> It's an actual new color. It's in the new catalog.



I can't wait to compare it to my violet I love love purple


----------



## Minkette

SelmaLove said:


> It's an actual new color. It's in the new catalog.


----------



## cupcakegirl

ubo22 said:


> I haven't yet seen the new grape color on any other bags or on any other websites.  But that is common with new MK colors.  Usually they start on the MK site and then other retailers order and carry the color later.
> 
> I don't see the medium or large grape Selma on the MK site right now, so maybe they are fixing the descriptions and pricing.  *I think he is clearing out violet to make room for grape.*


I hope you're right!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

melikemochi said:


> Hi, has anyone seen a medium messenger or medium selma satchel in dark dune? I've been searching for forever! Thank you!



I know it's not the selma, but here's some info on a medium sutton that's on sale:
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/discounting-color-in-dark-dune-885601.html


----------



## MDT

SelmaLove said:


> It's an actual new color. It's in the new catalog.



Yesss!!!  I can't wait to see this color. All other MK purples have been too subdued for my liking so I'm hoping this one is as rich as it looks online!


----------



## r1ta_s

Is there any large RED selma anywhere? Macys seems to have the medium, but I couldn't find large.


----------



## michelleleeds1

Hi everyone 


I really want a medium Selma in heather grey but I haven't seen any in the shops so I cant get an idea of the type of grey shade that it is 
Does anyone have one and would be willing to post some pictures so I can get an idea of how it looks ? 


also if anyone already owns one - is it better than the pearl grey colour? 


thanks in advance


----------



## ubo22

r1ta_s said:


> Is there any large RED selma anywhere? Macys seems to have the medium, but I couldn't find large.


I think Macy's is the only place in the US with red right now and only in medium.  Red and red with studs.

UPDATE:  I've been corrected.  L&T also is carrying red in the Selma and Hamilton.  Nordstrom has the red n/s Hamilton tote.


----------



## ubo22

michelleleeds1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I really want a medium Selma in heather grey but I haven't seen any in the shops so I cant get an idea of the type of grey shade that it is
> Does anyone have one and would be willing to post some pictures so I can get an idea of how it looks ?
> 
> 
> also if anyone already owns one - is it better than the pearl grey colour?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


There's a picture of the heather grey Selma a few pages back in this thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-166.html#post27575141

Heather grey is a true grey color.  Pearl grey is an iridescent, pearlized grey much lighter than heather grey.


----------



## ilysukixD

r1ta_s said:


> Is there any large RED selma anywhere? Macys seems to have the medium, but I couldn't find large.




It was on the macys website on November 1st. But it was sold out within a day....


----------



## JessLuu

Lord and Taylor has large red selma http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...aylor/handbags/selma-saffiano-leather-satchel


----------



## michelleleeds1

ubo22 said:


> There's a picture of the heather grey Selma a few pages back in this thread here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-166.html#post27575141
> 
> Heather grey is a true grey color.  Pearl grey is an iridescent, pearlized grey much lighter than heather grey.


thanks for the reply - I like the look of the heather grey more than the pearl grey


----------



## ubo22

michelleleeds1 said:


> thanks for the reply - I like the look of the heather grey more than the pearl grey


Me, too.


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> Lord and Taylor has large red selma http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...aylor/handbags/selma-saffiano-leather-satchel


Seems like red is making a debut this holiday on various sites in various styles. There is a red n/s Hamilton tote, too.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large Selma in Luggage


----------



## ubo22

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2797761
> 
> View attachment 2797762
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage


Pretty.  Goes well with your boots!


----------



## BeachBagGal

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2797761
> 
> View attachment 2797762
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage


Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## hamster

hi ladies! i've been bitten by the MK bug and trying to read this thread from the beginning!
could someone post a picture comparing cadet with sapphire? are they really very close in color?
i've also read that cadet comes with SHW but sellers of cadet selmas that i've encountered so far have said their bags come with GHW. 
hope to get some clarification from you selma lovers!


----------



## Bootlover07

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2797761
> 
> View attachment 2797762
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage



LOVE! Do you mind me asking who makes your boots? I'm on a boot hunt and yours are adorable lol!!


----------



## ubo22

hamster said:


> hi ladies! i've been bitten by the MK bug and trying to read this thread from the beginning!
> could someone post a picture comparing cadet with sapphire? are they really very close in color?
> i've also read that cadet comes with SHW but sellers of cadet selmas that i've encountered so far have said their bags come with GHW.
> hope to get some clarification from you selma lovers!


Cadet isn't sold anymore and came out a couple years before sapphire.  It came with silver hardware.  Sapphire also seems to be sold out.  It's very hard to find.  It came with gold hardware.  Current royal blue color is electric blue with silver hardware.  They are all very close in color to each other.


----------



## accessorygirl2

They are Sam Edelman Penny boots. I got them last year. There are still some floating around on ebay. They come in medium or wide calf.


----------



## r1ta_s

ubo22 said:


> Cadet isn't sold anymore and came out a couple years before sapphire.  It came with silver hardware.  Sapphire also seems to be sold out.  It's very hard to find.  It came with gold hardware.  Current royal blue color is electric blue with silver hardware.  They are all very close in color to each other.


Where can we find royal blue?


----------



## paula3boys

accessorygirl2 said:


> They are Sam Edelman Penny boots. I got them last year. There are still some floating around on ebay. They come in medium or wide calf.




Twins on boots. I have black and brown pairs. Love them


----------



## coivcte

Love to know your thoughts on the Black Micro Stud Selma Satchel.


----------



## ubo22

r1ta_s said:


> Where can we find royal blue?


Current royal blue is called "electric blue."  I haven't seen it in the Selma.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Current royal blue is called "electric blue."  I haven't seen it in the Selma.



I have the picture. But couldnt upload here..


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have these exact boots!! LOVE them. So comfy. I found the brown ones at Nordstrom rack last fall for a screaming deal and then hunted down the black on sale too. 




Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE! Do you mind me asking who makes your boots? I'm on a boot hunt and yours are adorable lol!!







accessorygirl2 said:


> They are Sam Edelman Penny boots. I got them last year. There are still some floating around on ebay. They come in medium or wide calf.


----------



## onetoomany

Argh! Very annoyed that I ordered a large Selma on sale from Nordstrom online (I'm in Australia) and it came with a missing tag and visible marks on it. I contacted them to complain and they said they will send a replacement immediately and I have 30 days to return the faulty bag. I sent back the faulty bag and the parcel tracking said they received it. I emailed them to ask how come I haven't received my replacement one and they said it had been "lost" and they are now out of stock of the colour!! They are giving me a full refund, but I would rather have the bag on sale! The Selma's are expensive here in Australia, $379 for the medium and $459 for the large. And you can never get it on sale. I may have to cave and buy it full price from the store here. I was really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## _jssaa

I purchased my first Selma in Sapphire about a month ago thanks to a lovely tPFer. I've used the bag about 2-3 times before I noticed a small chunk of leather missing on the handle of the bag (not sure if it was there before I used it). When I scratch at it, it feels like a rubbery plastic and not leather?? It feels like you can peel the whole "saffiano" off. If that makes any sense.. 

I've contacted MK but I live in Australia but the bag was bought in the US. It's been over a week and no one has gotten back to me. Has anyone experienced this or know if anything can be done? 

Pic:


----------



## ubo22

onetoomany said:


> Argh! Very annoyed that I ordered a large Selma on sale from Nordstrom online (I'm in Australia) and it came with a missing tag and visible marks on it. I contacted them to complain and they said they will send a replacement immediately and I have 30 days to return the faulty bag. I sent back the faulty bag and the parcel tracking said they received it. I emailed them to ask how come I haven't received my replacement one and they said it had been "lost" and they are now out of stock of the colour!! They are giving me a full refund, but I would rather have the bag on sale! The Selma's are expensive here in Australia, $379 for the medium and $459 for the large. And you can never get it on sale. I may have to cave and buy it full price from the store here. I was really looking forward to getting it!


What color was it?


----------



## coivcte

_jssaa said:


> I purchased my first Selma in Sapphire about a month ago thanks to a lovely tPFer. I've used the bag about 2-3 times before I noticed a small chunk of leather missing on the handle of the bag (not sure if it was there before I used it). When I scratch at it, it feels like a rubbery plastic and not leather?? It feels like you can peel the whole "saffiano" off. If that makes any sense..
> 
> I've contacted MK but I live in Australia but the bag was bought in the US. It's been over a week and no one has gotten back to me. Has anyone experienced this or know if anything can be done?
> 
> Pic:



I am from Sydney Australia and have the same problem with my lovely Slim Wallet in Raspberry purchased from MK boutique a Sydney City Westfield. I realised it after I removed the tag, haven't been used at the time. I went back to the MK boutique but the Manager said there is nothing they can do.....so upset.


----------



## oompie

onetoomany said:


> Argh! Very annoyed that I ordered a large Selma on sale from Nordstrom online (I'm in Australia) and it came with a missing tag and visible marks on it. I contacted them to complain and they said they will send a replacement immediately and I have 30 days to return the faulty bag. I sent back the faulty bag and the parcel tracking said they received it. I emailed them to ask how come I haven't received my replacement one and they said it had been "lost" and they are now out of stock of the colour!! They are giving me a full refund, but I would rather have the bag on sale! The Selma's are expensive here in Australia, $379 for the medium and $459 for the large. And you can never get it on sale. I may have to cave and buy it full price from the store here. I was really looking forward to getting it!



I am sorry to hear that. I am also in Australia (WA).

My preferred online US store is Bloomingdales - they ship direct from their warehouse. The items I have received have always come immaculate and still sealed and their customer service is first rate. I asked a question via email one time and the customer service rep sent me a 15% discount code just for sending an email!  

I have also had good experiences with ShopBop (owned by Amazon) for Michael Kors bags (customer service is good as well). My third choice is Neiman Marcus.

I find that the online US stores have better customer service than any of the Australian online stores.

What particular colour Selma were you after?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Brought out my second Selma. This one was actually a gift, while the purple I purchased myself. 

Love.....


----------



## oompie

GingerSnap527 said:


> Brought out my second Selma. This one was actually a gift, while the purple I purchased myself.
> 
> Love.....
> 
> View attachment 2798981



This is very nice - is this dark dune?

I just received my black Selma (which is my first Selma) after seeing how popular they are on the forums, but to be honest I am not really 'feeling' it. I am not sure if it is the style or the colour, but I am thinking of taking a loss on it and getting something else (maybe a tote of some sort).


----------



## GingerSnap527

oompie said:


> This is very nice - is this dark dune?
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my black Selma (which is my first Selma) after seeing how popular they are on the forums, but to be honest I am not really 'feeling' it. I am not sure if it is the style or the colour, but I am thinking of taking a loss on it and getting something in a different style or colour.




It is the Large Dark Khaki. 

I think the Selma works if you like structured bags. If you like a more soft, or smooshy (haha, very technical) leather it probably won't work for you. Black is a classic though. I would buy a black, but I already have a black Coach I use often.


----------



## keishapie1973

oompie said:


> This is very nice - is this dark dune?
> 
> I just received my black Selma (which is my first Selma) after seeing how popular they are on the forums, but to be honest I am not really 'feeling' it. I am not sure if it is the style or the colour, but I am thinking of taking a loss on it and getting something else (maybe a tote of some sort).



I love the Selma's but I don't care for it in black unless it has studs or grommets. It just seems too plain in this color.  However, plain black would be great as a professional bag.  Return it and get something that you will love.....


----------



## oompie

tauketula said:


> I love the Selma's but I don't care for it in black unless it has studs or grommets. It just seems too plain in this color.  However, plain black would be great as a professional bag.  Return it and get something that you will love.....



I can't return the item as I have removed all the tissue paper and tried the bag on. I think what is throwing me is that I am not used to the black/gold hardware combination, however I love the look of navy/gold hardware.

The other reason is that I think I am not really and 'handbag' person (i.e. carry the bag by hand), I am used to cross-body bags. I had a lovely LV Suhali Lockit (a truly divine bag) which sat in its box for over a year before I took it out, and I had an LV Speedy 30 and ended up selling it without ever using it.


----------



## megcurry

Just saw two Dk Olive large Selmas in Marshalls in Poughkeepsie, NY.  They were $199 each and did not appear to me to have any scratches or issues.  Gold hardware.  Looks a lot like Loden to me.  They also had one Dk Olive Selma Messengers, again GHW, for $129.  

Not my color preference but somebody out there is gonna get a great deal!  
Meg


----------



## ubo22

oompie said:


> I can't return the item as I have removed all the tissue paper and tried the bag on. I think what is throwing me is that I am not used to the black/gold hardware combination, however I love the look of navy/gold hardware.
> 
> The other reason is that I think I am not really and 'handbag' person (i.e. carry the bag by hand), I am used to cross-body bags. I had a lovely LV Suhali Lockit (a truly divine bag) which sat in its box for over a year before I took it out, and I had an LV Speedy 30 and ended up selling it without ever using it.



I think black handbags (plus white and grey handbags) look best with silver hardware.  Other colors look best with gold hardware.  I prefer shoulder carry bags to handbags when I can find them, but they are hard to find in the more upscale styles that I like.  You should take a look at the Selma medium messenger for cross-body wear.


----------



## onetoomany

coivcte said:


> May I ask what colour you are after.
> 
> I am in Australia Sydney and might be able to help you out.
> 
> PM me asap.







ubo22 said:


> What color was it?







oompie said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I am also in Australia (WA).
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred online US store is Bloomingdales - they ship direct from their warehouse. The items I have received have always come immaculate and still sealed and their customer service is first rate. I asked a question via email one time and the customer service rep sent me a 15% discount code just for sending an email!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had good experiences with ShopBop (owned by Amazon) for Michael Kors bags (customer service is good as well). My third choice is Neiman Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the online US stores have better customer service than any of the Australian online stores.
> 
> 
> 
> What particular colour Selma were you after?




It was Dark Dune. I'm in Melbourne so there is a Michael Kors store, I just didn't want to have the pay more than I had to! 

Thanks for the recs oompie! I've used Bloomingdales and Shopbop before with no issues but they didn't have dark dune. 

Didn't Bloomingdales used to have free shipping to Australia for purchases over $100? They now charge $15! I find they already add a premium to their bags when you select AUD and I used to think it was due to the "free" shipping but now they charge for shipping.


----------



## cberrie

The Selma is soooo gorgeous! So difficult to deice which color to get..


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> The Selma is soooo gorgeous! So difficult to deice which color to get..


I see you've made it over to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  Maybe think about getting a more neutral color for your first Selma to use for every day.  The reason I say "first Selma" is because most of us end up buying multiple colors over time.  LOL.


----------



## smileydimples

Look what I found on the michael Kors website its s small one but gosh it's beautiful


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Look what I found on the michael Kors website its s small one but gosh it's beautiful




Oh geez that is a beaut!


----------



## _jssaa

Have you used it since? It seems like you can peel off the whole "saffiano" by scratching over it and don't want it to get worse while using it! I don't know what to do to "seal" it. What a pity I was thinking of bringing the bag with me when I go to Melbourne in January to ask someone at the MK store if they could help.. I've emailed MK several times and have just been ignored..


----------



## coivcte

_jssaa said:


> Have you used it since? It seems like you can peel off the whole "saffiano" by scratching over it and don't want it to get worse while using it! I don't know what to do to "seal" it. What a pity I was thinking of bringing the bag with me when I go to Melbourne in January to ask someone at the MK store if they could help.. I've emailed MK several times and have just been ignored..



Sorry are you referring to my wallet?
If so, I have been using it everyday since my purchase. It's been a few months now and it hasn't gotten any worse. The damage stayed as it was originally.
I don't think the Saffiano will peel off but you can always drop by a MK boutique and show them to see what they suggest? Clear nail lacquer may protect it from further damage but I would consult the professional before doing so.


----------



## MJDaisy

46 days until I get my selma at my mom's house (I live in Ireland but my mom lives in the US so I shipped mine to her house)....she sent me photos though I can't wait. Obviously, as I am counting down the days! Love coming in to look at pics in this thread.


----------



## southernbelle82

MJDaisy said:


> 46 days until I get my selma at my mom's house (I live in Ireland but my mom lives in the US so I shipped mine to her house)....she sent me photos though I can't wait. Obviously, as I am counting down the days! Love coming in to look at pics in this thread.




Which color did you get?


----------



## MJDaisy

southernbelle82 said:


> Which color did you get?



the orange! I got it on sale from the MK website for $199 plus free shipping


----------



## cberrie

So I started at the hamilton hotties clubhouse and just twirled my way in here..  I can't decide which one to get! The Hamilton Saffiano NS with gold hardware or the Large selma satchel in the same color! :/ 

I need it for work/school and to able to carry my macbook air. On some of the pictures that you posted it looks like the Selma bag is pretty small? and some other pictures it looks pretty big.. I'm just worried that the selma will be to small for my books/laptop


----------



## GingerSnap527

cberrie said:


> So I started at the hamilton hotties clubhouse and just twirled my way in here..  I can't decide which one to get! The Hamilton Saffiano NS with gold hardware or the Large selma satchel in the same color! :/
> 
> I need it for work/school and to able to carry my macbook air. On some of the pictures that you posted it looks like the Selma bag is pretty small? and some other pictures it looks pretty big.. I'm just worried that the selma will be to small for my books/laptop




I am carrying my large Selma again today, and I am posting a photo with the Selma against a file folder to help give you an idea as to the size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You could put the folder inside and zip, but you may crush the folder a little.


----------



## cberrie

GingerSnap527 said:


> I am carrying my large Selma again today, and I am posting a photo with the Selma against a file folder to help give you an idea as to the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799920
> 
> 
> You could put the folder inside and zip, but you may crush the folder a little.



Thats so nice of you, thank you! Love the color of your bag! Hmm yeah I'm a little bit worried about this.. do you bring your laptop sometimes?


----------



## JessLuu

Here's a comparison of grape on the left and Violet on the right. Pretty disappointed in grape. It's just not popping for me, so it's going back


----------



## GingerSnap527

cberrie said:


> Thats so nice of you, thank you! Love the color of your bag! Hmm yeah I'm a little bit worried about this.. do you bring your laptop sometimes?




No, never take a laptop (that goes in a backpack, haha). I would be afraid that a laptop would be too heavy to carry around.


----------



## GingerSnap527

JessLuu said:


> Here's a comparison of grape on the left and Violet on the right. Pretty disappointed in grape. It's just not popping for me, so it's going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799922




Hmmmm, think I'll stick to my purple.

Thanks for the comparison pic!


----------



## cberrie

aghh cant stop looking at all the pictures of Selma and Hamilton NS. Does anyone here have both? Would have been nice with a comparison  I think the selma large looks so small in some pictures and I cant go to a store and see for myself :/


----------



## keishapie1973

cberrie said:


> aghh cant stop looking at all the pictures of Selma and Hamilton NS. Does anyone here have both? Would have been nice with a comparison  I think the selma large looks so small in some pictures and I cant go to a store and see for myself :/




I have both. I definitely think it will be easier to fit and carry your MacBook in a Hamilton NS.....&#128512;


----------



## southernbelle82

MJDaisy said:


> the orange! I got it on sale from the MK website for $199 plus free shipping




That's amazing!!!! You're going to love it!!!


----------



## cberrie

tauketula said:


> I have both. I definitely think it will be easier to fit and carry your MacBook in a Hamilton NS.....&#128512;
> View attachment 2799955




Thank you so much!!  Wow the dark dune hamilton is GORGEOUS. I was thinking going with black but the dark dune is just so nice with the gold hardware. Is it hard to maintain? Hmm I feel like the Selma is a good schoolbag while the hamilton is a good workbag.. I will graduate next summer so I really would like a bag that fits both purposes.. Would you mind taking a picture when holding upp the bags? Like how big are the bags when you carry it on your arm? I feel like most of the onlieshops pictures is the wrong angle :/


----------



## smileydimples

JessLuu said:


> Here's a comparison of grape on the left and Violet on the right. Pretty disappointed in grape. It's just not popping for me, so it's going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799922



It looks more blue in this pic


----------



## oompie

cberrie said:


> So I started at the hamilton hotties clubhouse and just twirled my way in here..  I can't decide which one to get! The Hamilton Saffiano NS with gold hardware or the Large selma satchel in the same color! :/
> 
> I need it for work/school and to able to carry my macbook air. On some of the pictures that you posted it looks like the Selma bag is pretty small? and some other pictures it looks pretty big.. I'm just worried that the selma will be to small for my books/laptop



The MBA would fit better in the Sutton satchel rather than the Selma as it is a little taller (don't have Hamilton so cannot comment). There is also less chance of scratching when putting the computer in and out the bag (I have a case on mine so not an issue).


----------



## cberrie

oompie said:


> The MBA would fit better in the Sutton satchel rather than the Selma as it is a little taller (don't have Hamilton so cannot comment). There is also less chance of scratching when putting the computer in and out the bag (I have a case on mine so not an issue).




I dont really like the sutton satchel as much as the others. But yeah I always carry my MBA in a case too so it get even more higher/thicker :/


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> I dont really like the sutton satchel as much as the others. But yeah I always carry my MBA in a case too so it get even more higher/thicker :/


Plus the Sutton isn't good for heavy loads.  The shoulder strap can't accommodate heavier things.


----------



## melissatrv

JessLuu said:


> Here's a comparison of grape on the left and Violet on the right. Pretty disappointed in grape. It's just not popping for me, so it's going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799922




I like the violet better, the Grape is too blue.  Thanks so much for the comp pics


----------



## Minkette

I love the grape! I wasn't a fan of the violet. Saw it in store and just felt it was a little too warm toned for me! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> I like the violet better, the Grape is too blue.  Thanks so much for the comp pics




Ditto


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I like the violet better, the Grape is too blue.  Thanks so much for the comp pics





paula3boys said:


> Ditto



Ditto squared!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Just joined this wonderful place, as have been reading forums for a while, which has led me to my first MK purchase, which arrived yesterday. I have been a staunch Mulberry girl for many years amassing a number of bags. But, I saw the Selma and instantly fell in love and have been surfing the net ever since trying to find "the one for me."

She arrived yesterday packaged to the hilt, but it was worth the unpacking for what emerged. I have the large in scarlet with shw. I thought it had ghw, but actually on seeing it in real life, I prefer the silver and it is a beautiful shade of red (if I could work out how to post photos on here I will, but she is my avatar.

All my Mulberrys are tan and chocolate so as you can tell this is a big change for me! I love the colour, the style, the practicality. I don't have to stand outside with the spray to rain protect her, like i've done with all my other bags due to the type of leather.

I've really enjoyed reading and looking at all your pictures and stories of your collections. Is the red not that easy to get hold of? That is what I seem to have picked up. I know she isn't from a current collection, but it was a good, good price, she is brand new and I was going to buy the current tan, but as I say all my other Mulberry bags are that shade, so daring to be different!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Just joined this wonderful place, as have been reading forums for a while, which has led me to my first MK purchase, which arrived yesterday. I have been a staunch Mulberry girl for many years amassing a number of bags. But, I saw the Selma and instantly fell in love and have been surfing the net ever since trying to find "the one for me."
> 
> She arrived yesterday packaged to the hilt, but it was worth the unpacking for what emerged. I have the large in scarlet with shw. I thought it had ghw, but actually on seeing it in real life, I prefer the silver and it is a beautiful shade of red (if I could work out how to post photos on here I will, but she is my avatar.
> 
> All my Mulberrys are tan and chocolate so as you can tell this is a big change for me! I love the colour, the style, the practicality. I don't have to stand outside with the spray to rain protect her, like i've done with all my other bags due to the type of leather.
> 
> I've really enjoyed reading and looking at all your pictures and stories of your collections. Is the red not that easy to get hold of? That is what I seem to have picked up. I know she isn't from a current collection, but it was a good, good price, she is brand new and I was going to buy the current tan, but as I say all my other Mulberry bags are that shade, so daring to be different!


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:

Way to branch out and be daring with the scarlet Selma!  It's beautiful and currently difficult to find.  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## SelmaLove

JessLuu said:


> Here's a comparison of grape on the left and Violet on the right. Pretty disappointed in grape. It's just not popping for me, so it's going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799922




Thank you for the comparison!


----------



## Bootlover07

oompie said:


> This is very nice - is this dark dune?
> 
> I just received my black Selma (which is my first Selma) after seeing how popular they are on the forums, but to be honest I am not really 'feeling' it. I am not sure if it is the style or the colour, but I am thinking of taking a loss on it and getting something else (maybe a tote of some sort).



I felt kind of the same way when I first got my pearl grey selma a couple of months ago. I had coveted that bag for ages and loved the color but wasn't sure it would work for me. I even thought about exchanging for a pearl grey sutton since I love my large sapphire sutton so much. I decided to put all my stuff in my selma and carry it around the house for a a week or so just to be sure. Well, now I LOVE it! I've cut the tags, left the house, and been carrying it for almost two weeks straight now! It's stylish, comfortable (I did have to get used to the structure and weight, but now I hardly notice), and I get compliments galore. I love my selma and sutton equally (because the sapphire is TDF) but I see myself getting another selma eventually and not a sutton. I really like the zipper on the selma. Anyway, sorry for the long post, but I did want to let you know that the style will def grow on you!


----------



## ley2

Anyone know if selma ever had coral red color? Lets say medium size? I know they have mandarin red but not coral red.. Is it a limited edition?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Saw the grape in store today and I was not impressed. 

Will be sticking with my two Selma's in Khaki and Purple 

Grey is still in the back of my mind.....ahhhhhh, haha


----------



## Bootlover07

GingerSnap527 said:


> Saw the grape in store today and I was not impressed.
> 
> Will be sticking with my two Selma's in Khaki and Purple
> 
> Grey is still in the back of my mind.....ahhhhhh, haha



Which purple do you have? I like the purple if the violet but I like the silver on the grape lol!! You should totally get grey. I have the pearl grey and I love it; I know a lot of ladies like heather grey better but I'm happy with my pearl grey. It goes with pretty much every color, even grey.


----------



## cberrie

Hi everyone! SO after much going back and forth I really think that I would go with the Selma Large tote instead of hamilton. I just think while the hamilton is beautiful and chic it does look quite big and some reviews says its a heavy bag which is a no-no for me since i hate carrying a heavy bag around. Also I tihnk the Selma is a more versatile bag which isnt that heavy and big but still can carry all your folders etc. My main reason for buying a new bag was that I wanted one to carry some books/my Macbook air and on some videos/reviews you can see that the bag does fit the laptop but you just cant close it.. ah well i guess i could live with that!  

Now my biggest question.. do you think I should get it in black or navy? In some of the pictures the navy look so gorgeous but in some pictures it looks REALLY blue. And so this is my first designer handbag so I want to be able to use it for as long as I can 

Edit: Oh I usually wear black


----------



## ley2

cberrie said:


> Hi everyone! SO after much going back and forth I really think that I would go with the Selma Large tote instead of hamilton. I just think while the hamilton is beautiful and chic it does look quite big and some reviews says its a heavy bag which is a no-no for me since i hate carrying a heavy bag around. Also I tihnk the Selma is a more versatile bag which isnt that heavy and big but still can carry all your folders etc. My main reason for buying a new bag was that I wanted one to carry some books/my Macbook air and on some videos/reviews you can see that the bag does fit the laptop but you just cant close it.. ah well i guess i could live with that!
> 
> Now my biggest question.. do you think I should get it in black or navy? In some of the pictures the navy look so gorgeous but in some pictures it looks REALLY blue. And so this is my first designer handbag so I want to be able to use it for as long as I can
> 
> Edit: Oh I usually wear black



Vote for Navy!


----------



## smileydimples

Look what came in &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## houstonm2198

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Cute!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Bootlover07 said:


> Which purple do you have? I like the purple if the violet but I like the silver on the grape lol!! You should totally get grey. I have the pearl grey and I love it; I know a lot of ladies like heather grey better but I'm happy with my pearl grey. It goes with pretty much every color, even grey.




This is my baby. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think officially it is violet (?). I always say purple, lol!


----------



## FinFun

cberrie said:


> Hi everyone! SO after much going back and forth I really think that I would go with the Selma Large tote instead of hamilton. I just think while the hamilton is beautiful and chic it does look quite big and some reviews says its a heavy bag which is a no-no for me since i hate carrying a heavy bag around. Also I tihnk the Selma is a more versatile bag which isnt that heavy and big but still can carry all your folders etc. My main reason for buying a new bag was that I wanted one to carry some books/my Macbook air and on some videos/reviews you can see that the bag does fit the laptop but you just cant close it.. ah well i guess i could live with that!
> 
> Now my biggest question.. do you think I should get it in black or navy? In some of the pictures the navy look so gorgeous but in some pictures it looks REALLY blue. And so this is my first designer handbag so I want to be able to use it for as long as I can
> 
> Edit: Oh I usually wear black



 I'm biased of course, but I have the Selma in Navy and I love it! It's the most beautiful color, not too blue at all, in my opinion.


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Hi everyone! SO after much going back and forth I really think that I would go with the Selma Large tote instead of hamilton. I just think while the hamilton is beautiful and chic it does look quite big and some reviews says its a heavy bag which is a no-no for me since i hate carrying a heavy bag around. Also I tihnk the Selma is a more versatile bag which isnt that heavy and big but still can carry all your folders etc. My main reason for buying a new bag was that I wanted one to carry some books/my Macbook air and on some videos/reviews you can see that the bag does fit the laptop but you just cant close it.. ah well i guess i could live with that!
> 
> Now my biggest question.. do you think I should get it in black or navy? In some of the pictures the navy look so gorgeous but in some pictures it looks REALLY blue. And so this is my first designer handbag so I want to be able to use it for as long as I can
> 
> Edit: Oh I usually wear black


Okay, so you're back to the Selma.  LOL!    I do have to say that the Selma is a bit lower maintenance than the Hamilton because it has less hardware.  You won't be able to fit as much in it when you're carrying your laptop and books, but it's a great, sturdy, well-made bag.

If you're looking for a darker neutral, then black should be your first choice. Especially since you wear a lot of black.  Get navy if you have more of that color in your wardrobe.  Navy looks great with jeans (casual), as well.  It's really a very dark navy, not too blue.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Pretty!


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> This is my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801579
> 
> 
> I think officially it is violet (?). I always say purple, lol!


Love the violet!


----------



## cberrie

FinFun said:


> I'm biased of course, but I have the Selma in Navy and I love it! It's the most beautiful color, not too blue at all, in my opinion.



Oh you have? Would you please post a picture of your selma?  I think the navy looks so classic and elegant!


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> Okay, so you're back to the Selma.  LOL!    I do have to say that the Selma is a bit lower maintenance than the Hamilton because it has less hardware.  You won't be able to fit as much in it when you're carrying your laptop and books, but it's a great, sturdy, well-made bag.
> 
> If you're looking for a darker neutral, then black should be your first choice. Especially since you wear a lot of black.  Get navy if you have more of that color in your wardrobe.  Navy looks great with jeans (casual), as well.  It's really a very dark navy, not too blue.



Hahaha yeah oh my god. This forum is going to drive me insane! I think the Selma is a more everyday bag for my purpose  Right now I think I'm more for the black since I dont really own a good black handbag


----------



## Bootlover07

GingerSnap527 said:


> This is my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801579
> 
> 
> I think officially it is violet (?). I always say purple, lol!



Aah, she's gorgeous!!! I'm currently saving for a luggage bedford (because I need a good shoulder bag) but I may have to look for this one too! Purple is my favorite color


----------



## accessorygirl2

cberrie said:


> Hahaha yeah oh my god. This forum is going to drive me insane! I think the Selma is a more everyday bag for my purpose  Right now I think I'm more for the black since I dont really own a good black handbag




If you wear a lot of black, I'd get the black. Depending on the outfit, navy can work with black but not always. I wear a lot of black too but my favorite boots are like luggage color so I got the Selma in luggage. I like the way it looks with all black outfits too.


----------



## Bootlover07

cberrie said:


> Hi everyone! SO after much going back and forth I really think that I would go with the Selma Large tote instead of hamilton. I just think while the hamilton is beautiful and chic it does look quite big and some reviews says its a heavy bag which is a no-no for me since i hate carrying a heavy bag around. Also I tihnk the Selma is a more versatile bag which isnt that heavy and big but still can carry all your folders etc. My main reason for buying a new bag was that I wanted one to carry some books/my Macbook air and on some videos/reviews you can see that the bag does fit the laptop but you just cant close it.. ah well i guess i could live with that!
> 
> Now my biggest question.. do you think I should get it in black or navy? In some of the pictures the navy look so gorgeous but in some pictures it looks REALLY blue. And so this is my first designer handbag so I want to be able to use it for as long as I can
> 
> Edit: Oh I usually wear black



That's kind of tough! I love the look of the navy and almost got that one over the summer. But the day I was at the store I was wearing a black dress and I didn't like how the navy looked with it. I wear a lot of black as well. However, that is my personal preference and I know lots of ladies love how navy and black look together. I would try on the navy when you're wearing black and see if you like it because navy is otherwise very versatile. But if you wear a lot of black I would go with black.


----------



## FinFun

cberrie said:


> Oh you have? Would you please post a picture of your selma?  I think the navy looks so classic and elegant!




Here you go  You can see the difference btw the black and the navy colors in the pic where The Selma is next to the Bedford Gusset Crossbody. I think that pic is also the closest to the real color of the bag.

I personally never wear black except for a few black pants/jeans and one coat. All my cardigans, bleizers and jackets are either navy, grey or beige and my scarves usually some floral print or in the colors above.


----------



## cberrie

Aww you all been so helpful! Thank you so much  I think I will go with black since i often wear black jeans and black coat! Also I think the black goes well with every color  Its a safe one! And the Selma looks gorgeous in black Saffiano Leather!


----------



## smileydimples

I am so excited I am a proud owner of a medium fuchsia Selma


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> I am so excited I am a proud owner of a medium fuchsia Selma


Oh my! Where did you find it at?


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Oh my! Where did you find it at?



Macys &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; there were none on the floor they'd old out in 2 hours but my lady who helped me thought of me and called me do sweet... She was trying to help me when the other lady sold my bag &#128559;


----------



## smileydimples

Has anyone seen this anywhere else other than the Michael kors store


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Macys &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; there were none on the floor they'd old out in 2 hours but my lady who helped me thought of me and called me do sweet... She was trying to help me when the other lady sold my bag &#128559;


Could you please post a picture of your medium fuschia selma? Is there anyway you could give me the tag # so I can call my local Macy's and see if they can find 1 for me?


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Could you please post a picture of your medium fuschia selma? Is there anyway you could give me the tag # so I can call my local Macy's and see if they can find 1 for me?



I picture I took is in very good because I was comparing it to another one of my purses


----------



## smileydimples

Okay here's a picture of my purse next to mine Hamilton


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> Okay here's a picture of my purse next to mine Hamilton


.  Here is another one hopefully it doesn't come up sideway again


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> .  Here is another one hopefully it doesn't come up sideway again


Thank you  The color looks very pretty


----------



## melissatrv

Deleting wrong thread


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Thank you  The color looks very pretty



It is very pretty I was afraid it would be like my deep pink small Hamilton but it's not


----------



## ilysukixD

I went MK store today and saw that they have a sale. I had the violet hamilton on mind first, however..when i saw the large and mini selma and i couldn't decide which one should buy.... but i went home with the large selma and matching wallet 

I need to stop buying MK bag or bags in general...


----------



## Misspurse20

ilysukixD said:


> I went MK store today and saw that they have a sale. I had the violet hamilton on mind first, however..when i saw the large and mini selma and i couldn't decide which one should buy.... but i went home with the large selma and matching wallet
> 
> I need to stop buying MK bag or bags in general...




That sale was great love the violet!!! my hubby got my Xmas prezy at that sale( my first Selma!).... Then we went to Macy's and well there were mark downs and an additional 25%off coupon that a lovely fellow shopper gave me sooooo I picked up a dark pink NS jet set travel tote! &#128525;if that wasn't naughty enough I also picked up a coffee brown jet set continental zip around wallet to go with all the gorgeous bags I have and will be receiving shorty! &#128563;


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I went MK store today and saw that they have a sale. I had the violet hamilton on mind first, however..when i saw the large and mini selma and i couldn't decide which one should buy.... but i went home with the large selma and matching wallet
> 
> I need to stop buying MK bag or bags in general...



I so feel you I want to get the raspberry studded messanger bag at Michael Kors I hate bying there but they only got 3 in my store so if I dot get it they will be gone. There are so much I want its just not funny


----------



## coivcte

smileydimples said:


> I am so excited I am a proud owner of a medium fuchsia Selma



Where did you find it? I am looking for a medium Fuchsia Selma but the jewelled version...


----------



## smileydimples

Well I picked up this beauty tonight ... Bought it at the Michael Kors store  because no one else had it raspberry studded selma messenger ... I'm in love


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> Where did you find it? I am looking for a medium Fuchsia Selma but the jewelled version...



My medium selma fushia I found at Macy's


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Well I picked up this beauty tonight ... Bought it at the Michael Kors store  because no one else had it raspberry studded selma messenger ... I'm in love



Congrats such a cute bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK site as the large in Violet & Gooseberry for $188!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Violet Large Selma
I got it for $188  $200 after tax and a matching wallet







Medium Red Selma







Here's my selma collections


----------



## cupcakegirl

Loving all the pics of the new purchases!!!  Selma looks fantastic in every size and every color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Violet Large Selma
> I got it for $188  $200 after tax and a matching wallet
> View attachment 2803293
> 
> View attachment 2803294
> 
> View attachment 2803295
> 
> 
> Medium Red Selma
> View attachment 2803299
> 
> View attachment 2803301
> 
> View attachment 2803302
> 
> 
> Here's my selma collections
> View attachment 2803303
> 
> View attachment 2803304


Wow love those new colors! What a pretty collection!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Violet Large Selma
> I got it for $188  $200 after tax and a matching wallet
> View attachment 2803293
> 
> View attachment 2803294
> 
> View attachment 2803295
> 
> 
> Medium Red Selma
> View attachment 2803299
> 
> View attachment 2803301
> 
> View attachment 2803302
> 
> 
> Here's my selma collections
> View attachment 2803303
> 
> View attachment 2803304


Great Selma collection!  Love the red and violet!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

New addition to my selma family....MK Selma - Apple ($182 at Macys!)


----------



## smileydimples

nolegirl01 said:


> New addition to my selma family....MK Selma - Apple ($182 at Macys!)



THats a nice pop of color


----------



## ubo22

nolegirl01 said:


> New addition to my selma family....MK Selma - Apple ($182 at Macys!)


Very pretty!  Nice, bright bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

nolegirl01 said:


> New addition to my selma family....MK Selma - Apple ($182 at Macys!)



I saw a lady carrying this bag and it was stunning!!! Congrats......


----------



## Bootlover07

Any more info on the grape selma? I really like the violet, but I do like silver hardware. I know the violet is on sale and I could get a good deal, but I'm currently saving for a different bag that I need more (a shoulder bag). The purple selma is more of a want lol!!!


----------



## theheidis

Bootlover07 said:


> Any more info on the grape selma? I really like the violet, but I do like silver hardware. I know the violet is on sale and I could get a good deal, but I'm currently saving for a different bag that I need more (a shoulder bag). The purple selma is more of a want lol!!!



It's  on the MK website now, as the correct size too (large).


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone see violet Selma anywhere?


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Little b-day present... mini in violet!!!*


----------



## cupcakegirl

My selma family...


----------



## ilysukixD

cupcakegirl said:


> *Little b-day present... mini in violet!!!*




It's so cute in the mini!!!!
I was about to purchase the mini but the price difference of the large was so little I went for the large selma instead


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> My selma family...


Pretty Selma family.    Love the variety of colors, especially the mini violet Selma messenger!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cupcakegirl said:


> My selma family...


Lovely Selmas! I just got the violet selma from MK online and I love it, I thought I wanted the hamilton but now I think I will sell my violet hamilton because I don't need two violet bags or do I lol!


----------



## cupcakegirl

ilysukixD said:


> It's so cute in the mini!!!!
> I was about to purchase the mini but the price difference of the large was so little I went for the large selma instead


Thank you and congrats on yours!!!  I just love the mini in bright colors!  Unfortunately, the large selma is just too big for me. 



ubo22 said:


> Pretty Selma family.    Love the variety of colors, especially the mini violet Selma messenger!!!


Thanks so much!!!



SamanthalovesMK said:


> Lovely Selmas! I just got the violet selma from MK online and I love it, I thought I wanted the hamilton but now I think I will sell my violet hamilton because I don't need two violet bags or do I lol!


Thank you!  Have you posted pics?  I want to see!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cupcakegirl said:


> Thank you and congrats on yours!!!  I just love the mini in bright colors!  Unfortunately, the large selma is just too big for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Have you posted pics?  I want to see!


The pic doesn't do the color justice, but you get the point. Cant wait to wear her to work tomorrow!!!
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=4984907d71&view=fimg&th=149a6b9a6c89086f&attid=0.1.1&disp=emb&attbid=ANGjdJ_gLxcNRn14P75yQlDdvFtNF880C3W7PFIyKfCyfX58YbdjiQmrY51lbxHEqpXuAVUpDoNDu8IU1QjuKgz_kxb0tPgJtjoo2XPodGqt-i1Du-nrTMO_yxQHIVI&sz=w1600-h1000&ats=1415841428759&rm=149a6b9a6c89086f&zw&atsh=1


----------



## cberrie

FinFun said:


> Here you go  You can see the difference btw the black and the navy colors in the pic where The Selma is next to the Bedford Gusset Crossbody. I think that pic is also the closest to the real color of the bag.
> 
> I personally never wear black except for a few black pants/jeans and one coat. All my cardigans, bleizers and jackets are either navy, grey or beige and my scarves usually some floral print or in the colors above.
> View attachment 2801952
> View attachment 2801953



So I found a store that sells MK bags to see the Selma Large in person.. and it was so small! I'm so confused.. here in your pictures (and others) it looks so big but in the store it was so small. I even looked at the tag which said " Selma LG satchel " :/


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

cberrie said:


> So I found a store that sells MK bags to see the Selma Large in person.. and it was so small! I'm so confused.. here in your pictures (and others) it looks so big but in the store it was so small. I even looked at the tag which said " Selma LG satchel " :/


Selma is not a large bag, especially if you compare to Hamilton. But I like that its not too large, its a good change from the hamilton.


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> So I found a store that sells MK bags to see the Selma Large in person.. and it was so small! I'm so confused.. here in your pictures (and others) it looks so big but in the store it was so small. I even looked at the tag which said " Selma LG satchel " :/


The large Selma is not a huge bag and does not look big from the outside, but it fits a lot of stuff inside.  Did you try to put your things in it?  It holds much more than it looks like it will hold.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> The large Selma is not a huge bag and does not look big from the outside, but it fits a lot of stuff inside.  Did you try to put your things in it?  It holds much more than it looks like it will hold.



Yes, I totally agree! I was a little afraid it would be too small when I got my pearl grey, but it has tons of room! Even with all my stuff in it it's not full.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cupcakegirl said:


> *Little b-day present... mini in violet!!!*


What a cutie!!


----------



## yukictc83

May I know is Selma (Large) available in the MK outlet in US?
I'm from Malaysia. I have a friend traveling to US for business trip soon and I'm thinking of getting his help to buy a large Selma. If it is available in the outlet, normally what is the price? any good discount from the retail price?


----------



## ilysukixD

Fuchsia in medium selma is available in macys, get it before it's sold out!!!


----------



## melikemochi

cupcakegirl said:


> I know it's not the selma, but here's some info on a medium sutton that's on sale:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/discounting-color-in-dark-dune-885601.html


 Hi! Sorry so late. Thank you!!!


----------



## ley2

yukictc83 said:


> May I know is Selma (Large) available in the MK outlet in US?
> I'm from Malaysia. I have a friend traveling to US for business trip soon and I'm thinking of getting his help to buy a large Selma. If it is available in the outlet, normally what is the price? any good discount from the retail price?



Selma is not available at outlet.


----------



## yukictc83

ilysukixD said:


> Violet Large Selma
> I got it for $188  $200 after tax and a matching wallet
> View attachment 2803293
> 
> View attachment 2803294
> 
> View attachment 2803295



hi, may i know where did you get your large Selma from?


----------



## ilysukixD

yukictc83 said:


> hi, may i know where did you get your large Selma from?




MK store, but the price went back to $250 though.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> MK store, but the price went back to $250 though.


Large violet Selma is sold out at MK online.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Large violet Selma is sold out at MK online.




I think my local MK store is still available, I'm going there today to exchange for a wallet and I'll let you ladies know if it can ship from store. Like I said the price went back to $250 not $187.


----------



## yukictc83

ilysukixD said:


> I think my local MK store is still available, I'm going there today to exchange for a wallet and I'll let you ladies know if it can ship from store. Like I said the price went back to $250 not $187.



can you help to check whether large Selma in red color still available?


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw it at my local macys!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

yukictc83 said:


> can you help to check whether large Selma in red color still available?




I don't think I saw the Large selma when I was there Monday, but I can check for you. There's hardly any customers at my local MK stores.  So they have a lot selections still jib stock.....Also I'm sure nyc macys should have it in stock, they usually can ship it from store.


----------



## ubo22

yukictc83 said:


> can you help to check whether large Selma in red color still available?


The large red Selma is on the MK website and is starting to be carried in some stores.  I remember seeing it online at a couple retailers recently.  I think they're coming out with it as a holiday color.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> The large red Selma is on the MK website and is starting to be carried in some stores.  I remember seeing it online at a couple retailers recently.  I think they're coming out with it as a holiday color.




Yup!!!
Also they bought bag the patent saffiano leather back... I'm not a huge fan of the patent leather but for those who are interested i saw it in red and black in large, hopefully the sales would let me take pictures tonight 
I'm going to ask for a catalog because she forgot to give it to me last time.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Yup!!!
> Also they bought bag the patent saffiano leather back... I'm not a huge fan of the patent leather but for those who are interested i saw it in red and black in large, hopefully the sales would let me take pictures tonight
> I'm going to ask for a catalog because she forgot to give it to me last time.


Does your MK carry the Miranda tote? I was eyeing the extra small in fuschia but it's sold out online now. I was hoping it would go on sale but never did.


----------



## geeitsangela

I check nordstrom, bloomingdales, and macy's almost everyday to see if they'll have the selma in fuchsia. Imagine my happiness when I saw that macy's has both the large and the medium! So I just quickly made my order for the fuchsia in medium  I wasn't sure if I should order it in large too to see which size I would like better for that color, but then I remembered I have the black in large and I think it's quite large on my short frame. I'll probably think about it   I really like the selma in claret too...but I don't think I should


----------



## ubo22

geeitsangela said:


> I check nordstrom, bloomingdales, and macy's almost everyday to see if they'll have the selma in fuchsia. Imagine my happiness when I saw that macy's has both the large and the medium! So I just quickly made my order for the fuchsia in medium  I wasn't sure if I should order it in large too to see which size I would like better for that color, but then I remembered I have the black in large and I think it's quite large on my short frame. I'll probably think about it   I really like the selma in claret too...but I don't think I should


So happy you found the color you wanted.  It is so hard sometimes.  Macy's also now is carrying it in red and electric blue with ghw.  I know some others were looking for those colors, too.


----------



## smileydimples

geeitsangela said:


> I check nordstrom, bloomingdales, and macy's almost everyday to see if they'll have the selma in fuchsia. Imagine my happiness when I saw that macy's has both the large and the medium! So I just quickly made my order for the fuchsia in medium  I wasn't sure if I should order it in large too to see which size I would like better for that color, but then I remembered I have the black in large and I think it's quite large on my short frame. I'll probably think about it   I really like the selma in claret too...but I don't think I should



Yeah now we are bag twins


----------



## geeitsangela

ubo22 said:


> So happy you found the color you wanted.  It is so hard sometimes.  Macy's also now is carrying it in red and electric blue with ghw.  I know some others were looking for those colors, too.


Yeah, not really a big fan of the electric blue, but the red is such a beautiful color as well! I wish the bags had shw instead though =/ but it's okay, still love it 




smileydimples said:


> Yeah now we are bag twins


Yay!! When I saw your post saying you got your medium fuchsia from macy's, I knew there would be hope :giggles:


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Does your MK carry the Miranda tote? I was eyeing the extra small in fuschia but it's sold out online now. I was hoping it would go on sale but never did.




Nope, my MK only carries the normal MK bag, I know macys from 34st carry the luxuries line!!


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Yeah now we are bag twins




Triplets  I ordered mine yesterday night. However I can't decide if I want to keep my red one or not!!! I'll presale both and decide later!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm going to MK store soon, so let me know if you ladies want me to check anything or take picture for you ladies !!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Does your MK carry the Miranda tote? I was eyeing the extra small in fuschia but it's sold out online now. I was hoping it would go on sale but never did.




It's not available on NM? I saw it last month!! It sold out so quickly?


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Triplets  I ordered mine yesterday night. However I can't decide if I want to keep my red one or not!!! I'll presale both and decide later!!!



I would see if anyone has the red stud  red is sooooo pretty congrats!!! Love the fuschia color


----------



## ilysukixD

Medium red selma messenger in shw




Large selma in patent saffiano leather


Violet selma large $250
Violet selma mini $124
Anyone interested can PM me about my SA contact numbers, she said it's okay to ship from store to home address, sale item are ALL FINAL SALE!
Studded mini for $124


----------



## 2 stars

I placed an order with Macy's over the phone for the medium fuschia selma since my local Macy's doesn't have it. The representative adjusted my order for friends and family 25% off. She said it will ship on Tuesday. I hope I love the color since I've never seen it in person.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I placed an order with Macy's over the phone for the medium fuschia selma since my local Macy's doesn't have it. The representative adjusted my order for friends and family 25% off. She said it will ship on Tuesday. I hope I love the color since I've never seen it in person.




I'm going to cancel my order and go to my local macys to order it from there. So I can instantly get the bag and not wait till 12/3. I was planning to purchase it online and return then presale but the sales told me you don't need to do that.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I'm going to cancel my order and go to my local macys to order it from there. So I can instantly get the bag and not wait till 12/3. I was planning to purchase it online and return then presale but the sales told me you don't need to do that.


Make sure your local Macy's has it in stock before you cancel your order.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> make sure your local macy's has it in stock before you cancel your order.


+1


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Make sure your local Macy's has it in stock before you cancel your order.




That's what I'm going to do, order in store and ship it to my home and then cancel my order when I'm home. If my online order happens to be shipped then I guess I can return when it arrives, either way win win  can wait to get both medium selmas >.<" I'm pretty obsessed with the selma!! I think I have 6 Selma's in total now!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> That's what I'm going to do, order in store and ship it to my home and then cancel my order when I'm home. If my online order happens to be shipped then I guess I can return when it arrives, either way win win  can wait to get both medium selmas >.<" I'm pretty obsessed with the selma!! I think I have 6 Selma's in total now!!!


Tell me about it!  I've been eyeing the violet and red Selma after your pictures.  They are so beautiful.


----------



## geeitsangela

2 stars said:


> I placed an order with Macy's over the phone for the medium fuschia selma since my local Macy's doesn't have it. The representative adjusted my order for friends and family 25% off. She said it will ship on Tuesday. I hope I love the color since I've never seen it in person.


There's 25% off at macy's for the bag??


*Edit*
I just called my local macy's that supposedly had the bag, but they sold out. They said that after I receive my bag though, I can go in store and return it and presale it right away though!


----------



## geeitsangela

I actually called a different macy's, the one I usually go to and asked if I could return my back and presale right away, but she said they I would have to wait for 24hours before I can buy it again...unless I talked to a manager. Since it was 100% that I can return and buy it back right away, I decided to just call macy's and order through the phone to get the 25% off! At least I know I'll get my bag for sure and get a good deal on it! 

So excited that I waited for 6 months for fuchsia to pop back up and when it does, I get a good deal on it too!


----------



## ubo22

geeitsangela said:


> There's 25% off at macy's for the bag??
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> I just called my local macy's that supposedly had the bag, but they sold out. They said that after I receive my bag though, I can go in store and return it and presale it right away though!





geeitsangela said:


> I actually called a different macy's, the one I usually go to and asked if I could return my back and presale right away, but she said they I would have to wait for 24hours before I can buy it again...unless I talked to a manager. Since it was 100% that I can return and buy it back right away, I decided to just call macy's and order through the phone to get the 25% off! At least I know I'll get my bag for sure and get a good deal on it!
> 
> So excited that I waited for 6 months for fuchsia to pop back up and when it does, I get a good deal on it too!



Great to hear you got the F&F price.


----------



## Minkette

Anyone know if the electric blue selma has silver hardware? I saw one at Macys but it is listed as having gold hardware. I was hoping with it being as similar to sapphire that MK would switch it up!

Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

Omg Macy's have the new grape in shw in medium selma!!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixd said:


> omg macy's have the new grape in shw in medium selma!!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Anyone know if the electric blue selma has silver hardware? I saw one at Macys but it is listed as having gold hardware. I was hoping with it being as similar to sapphire that MK would switch it up!
> 
> Thanks!



The Electric Blue items I've seen have silver hardware.


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> The Electric Blue items I've seen have silver hardware.


Thanks! That will have to be my last purchase...

I have no more room in my closet!

Or.. I could get a bigger house!


----------



## ilysukixD

Ladies help me with this, I purchased my selma in red last week and my package arrived but Macy's sent me the wrong bag... What so I do? My bag value is $320 but the bag I received cost half the price....  Would Macy's send me another bag or give me back refund this so upsetting....


----------



## Minkette

ilysukixD said:


> Ladies help me with this, I purchased my selma in red last week and my package arrived but Macy's sent me the wrong bag... What so I do? My bag value is $320 but the bag I received cost half the price....  Would Macy's send me another bag or give me back refund this so upsetting....


You can contact customer service, however, they never responded to me. I tweeted them and got a response in 4 minutes. 

Much faster resolution and clarification of options. Social networks.. sometimes handy!


----------



## ilysukixD

Minkette said:


> You can contact customer service, however, they never responded to me. I tweeted them and got a response in 4 minutes.
> 
> Much faster resolution and clarification of options. Social networks.. sometimes handy!




They said I can return in store.... But it doesn't make sense since this bag is half the price I'm paying.... And the bag is not under my name..... Who ever got my bag won't return it since it's not under her name.... And the value of my bag is higher.


----------



## ley2

ilysukixD said:


> They said I can return in store.... But it doesn't make sense since this bag is half the price I'm paying.... And the bag is not under my name..... Who ever got my bag won't return it since it's not under her name.... And the value of my bag is higher.



I bet they will rectify for u, its their mistake!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Anyone know if the electric blue selma has silver hardware? I saw one at Macys but it is listed as having gold hardware. I was hoping with it being as similar to sapphire that MK would switch it up!
> 
> Thanks!





tonyaann said:


> The Electric Blue items I've seen have silver hardware.



+1
Electric blue usually comes with shw.  I think Macy's did a special order with ghw.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Electric blue usually comes with shw.  I think Macy's did a special order with ghw.



Or could it be description error? May be should just call them to confirm.. what I saw was medium selma electric blue with shw too..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Or could it be description error? May be should just call them to confirm.. what I saw was medium selma electric blue with shw too..


I don't think it's a description error because they took the extra time to add ghw to the color description.  That most likely means it usually comes with shw, but they specifically want customers to know theirs has ghw.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Electric blue usually comes with shw.  I think Macy's did a special order with ghw.





ley2 said:


> Or could it be description error? May be should just call them to confirm.. what I saw was medium selma electric blue with shw too..



Good to hear! 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## smileydimples

Just came from Nordstrom and scored a brand new aqua Selma large size for 179.00 brand new paper still on it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## geeitsangela

ubo22 said:


> Great to hear you got the F&F price.


Thanks! Haha I totally wouldn't have even known about the deal if it weren't for this thread!

Wow, totally noticed all the mistakes in my previous post. I think I might have been too excited over getting the bag


----------



## ley2

smileydimples said:


> Just came from Nordstrom and scored a brand new aqua Selma large size for 179.00 brand new paper still on it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Good deal!!


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my Aqua large selma I found last night


----------



## littleapplered

I just bought my first Selma yesterday in Bloomingdales .


----------



## ubo22

littleapplered said:


> I just bought my first Selma yesterday in Bloomingdales .


What size and what color?


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Here's my Aqua large selma I found last night


Pretty.  Why is your picture sideways?


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Pretty.  Why is your picture sideways?



It's sideways that's funny it's not sideways when I see it ... A lot of times mine go sideways I don't know why


----------



## ley2

Anyone ever seen in person large selma in nickel? I only found this color from Nordstrom..


----------



## ilysukixD

They have this at macys too, but in medium.


----------



## ilysukixD

Hehes my order for fuschia medium selma had shipped  yeahh I will get it before thanksgiving!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> It's sideways that's funny it's not sideways when I see it ... A lot of times mine go sideways I don't know why


It's sideways on my computer, but right-side-up on my smartphone.


----------



## geeitsangela

ilysukixD said:


> Hehes my order for fuschia medium selma had shipped  yeahh I will get it before thanksgiving!!!! I can't wait!!!


Yay!! Mine was shipped the day I ordered mine and they'll be coming on Wednesday or Thursday. Too bad I shipped it home instead of to school  so I won't get to see my new baby until Thanksgiving!


----------



## Minkette

Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.


----------



## Misspurse20

Minkette said:


> Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.




Gorgeous!!!! that might be the next colour for me!!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.


Gosh Minkette, I just got the violet and I keep trying to tell myself that I can get the grape in another bag, but it looks so great on the selma!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.



LOVE!!! This may be my next bag; purple is my favorite color and I LOVE silver hardware like you  did you get it at Macys? They just got that one in large and medium.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sorry if this has been asked, but when is Macys F&F? I want the grape selma! I told myself I only needed one, but you guys were totally right about Selma's being addictive &#128553;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but when is Macys F&F? I want the grape selma! I told myself I only needed one, but you guys were totally right about Selma's being addictive &#128553;


I was there Wednesday and the extra 25% off is now, not sure when it ends......


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.



Is it medium i want it just trying to find one as im uk based


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I was there Wednesday and the extra 25% off is now, not sure when it ends......




Pre sale is now to December 3rd so you don't get to take it home yet with that discount


----------



## paula3boys

My MK store said all stores are sold out of violet Selma. Anyone see any? I really want a bag in violet. I found a wallet at a great price that is on the way but need the Selma


----------



## Minkette

Keep checking the MK website.  They reappear every now and then. Only other place that had it was neimans


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yes, keep checking back all day. Like right now I checked and it's available. Good luck!


----------



## cdtracing

I just got my first Selma.  I admired a Grey/Black croco embossed large Selma that belonged to a friend of my sister.  She had just bought it at Bloomingdale's but wasn't sure she liked it.  She only carried it for a couple of weeks then stored it away.  She asked my sister if I would like to buy it because she didn't use it & needed space in her closet.  She offered it at such a price I couldn't say no.  I'm so excited & can't wait to get it this week when I go for a visit!!  I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes, keep checking back all day. Like right now I checked and it's available. Good luck!



Thanks for letting me know. A nice tpf'er told me a store to find it in and I had called to place it on hold so I could drive to my store to do a charge send (free shipping that way), but before I left I just checked the site and it is there! Not only did I save myself a 30 minute drive (and gas), but I could use the e bates site for 4% cash back on my online order!! I got violet large Selma for $196.97 all inclusive (after cash back) instead of $375.18 (after cash back). 

I did do a charge send for the violet jet set wallet yesterday when I was at the mall. It is normally $98, but I got it for $44.35 shipped to my house! I can't wait to get my purse and wallet now. 

I don't own a large Selma yet. I only own medium so look forward to the difference when violet arrives. I had been debating on getting grape medium on Macy's because they have e bates 6% cash back and then I could get a price adjustment when the F&F goes, but this deal is better and violet is what I really wanted to begin with!


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> thanks for letting me know. A nice tpf'er told me a store to find it in and i had called to place it on hold so i could drive to my store to do a charge send (free shipping that way), but before i left i just checked the site and it is there! Not only did i save myself a 30 minute drive (and gas), but i could use the e bates site for 4% cash back on my online order!! I got violet large selma for $196.97 all inclusive (after cash back) instead of $375.18 (after cash back). :d
> 
> 
> 
> i did do a charge send for the violet jet set wallet yesterday when i was at the mall. It is normally $98, but i got it for $44.35 shipped to my house! I can't wait to get my purse and wallet now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a large selma yet. I only own medium so look forward to the difference when violet arrives. I had been debating on getting grape medium on macy's because they have e bates 6% cash back and then i could get a price adjustment when the f&f goes, but this deal is better and violet is what i really wanted to begin with!




+1


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> Thanks for letting me know. A nice tpf'er told me a store to find it in and I had called to place it on hold so I could drive to my store to do a charge send (free shipping that way), but before I left I just checked the site and it is there! Not only did I save myself a 30 minute drive (and gas), but I could use the e bates site for 4% cash back on my online order!! I got violet large Selma for $196.97 all inclusive (after cash back) instead of $375.18 (after cash back).
> 
> I did do a charge send for the violet jet set wallet yesterday when I was at the mall. It is normally $98, but I got it for $44.35 shipped to my house! I can't wait to get my purse and wallet now.
> 
> I don't own a large Selma yet. I only own medium so look forward to the difference when violet arrives. I had been debating on getting grape medium on Macy's because they have e bates 6% cash back and then I could get a price adjustment when the F&F goes, but this deal is better and violet is what I really wanted to begin with!


So glad you got it! I saw the grape and I actually like the violet because of the gold hardware so I am satisfied. They are both beautiful though!!!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Great to hear you got the F&F price.



Online wont offer the 25 percent off I tried to get my grape small hamilton


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Online wont offer the 25 percent off I tried to get my grape small hamilton



Is it available in your local Macys? If not, ask your SA to order it for you and you can get 25% off from F&F sales.... this way you wont need to wait till December 3.. i just ordered a selma on friday!


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Is it available in your local Macys? If not, ask your SA to order it for you and you can get 25% off from F&F sales.... this way you wont need to wait till December 3.. i just ordered a selma on friday!



I tried that at one store they wouldnt I will go to my girl that helps me


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> I tried that at one store they wouldnt I will go to my girl that helps me



Talk to their supervisor or ask another SA. i'm sure they will.... my SA said no and i called the supervisor and they honored the 25% off.... but i need to order in store... not online or phone.


----------



## 2 stars

I did my order over the phone and the representative honored the 25% for friends and family. My handbag shipped Friday night


----------



## ebkaracus

I just bought my first Selma - and it's one I only saw/found at the Michael Kors store (not online or at Macys). I am so in love with it already 

It's labeled "Medium TZ Satchel Embossed Leather" (black)

(it looks bigger in this picture btw)


----------



## smileydimples

ebkaracus said:


> I just bought my first Selma - and it's one I only saw/found at the Michael Kors store (not online or at Macys). I am so in love with it already
> 
> It's labeled "Medium TZ Satchel Embossed Leather" (black)
> 
> (it looks bigger in this picture btw)



Super cute love it!!


----------



## Linz379

ebkaracus said:


> I just bought my first Selma - and it's one I only saw/found at the Michael Kors store (not online or at Macys). I am so in love with it already
> 
> It's labeled "Medium TZ Satchel Embossed Leather" (black)
> 
> (it looks bigger in this picture btw)


Love it. Congrats


----------



## ebkaracus

Thank you both. I want to wear her already but she's too pretty for my "every day" right now darn it. I keep staring at her lol


----------



## sakura23

Hi Ladies. I've decided I want a Selma for Christmas! I'm due to start back at work next year after maternity leave so what better opportunity for a new bag 

I have decided I want Claret, I already have enough neturals in my closet. Since I'm in Australia its so much more expensive for us, but I've found one at a price I can live with. However I'm not convinced its actually Claret. Could you ladies have a look for me and see if you recognise the colour:

This one is definitely Claret and is what I've been comparing to: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/selma-leather-tote-350130.html

This is the one I would buy, it doesn't have the colour name. I contacted them and the lady thought it was but had to double check with the supplier and I haven't heard back since: http://www.stylebop.com/au/product_details.php?id=554122

Thanks so much!


----------



## ebkaracus

Sakura, I would say Claret is not as burgundy as the bag you say is definitely claret..but it's not as cool toned as the other bag you're uncertain about. 

Claret is somewhere between the two&#8230;here is the best representation of the actual color that I have come across online. Hope this helps

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/-T0AAOSwabhUWSgz/$_35.JPG


----------



## kellilicious

My fuschia selma. It was a gift from my now ex-bf. Should probably use it more but I get bitter when I look at it lol.


----------



## ilysukixD

kellilicious said:


> My fuschia selma. It was a gift from my now ex-bf. Should probably use it more but I get bitter when I look at it lol.
> 
> View attachment 2810702




Is this selma from this season or pervious season? Because I ordered mine from macys and it looks like ghw, but yours is shw!!!!


----------



## kellilicious

ilysukixD said:


> Is this selma from this season or pervious season? Because I ordered mine from macys and it looks like ghw, but yours is shw!!!!



This was previous season- it was last year's xmas gift. Yes it's silver hardware


----------



## ilysukixD

kellilicious said:


> This was previous season- it was last year's xmas gift. Yes it's silver hardware




Ohhh I love that it's shw!!! Crossing my fingers that mine would be shw but I doubt it....... since on the Macy's website it looks like ghw! Anyway I love your bag!!!!


----------



## kellilicious

ilysukixD said:


> Ohhh I love that it's shw!!! Crossing my fingers that mine would be shw but I doubt it....... since on the Macy's website it looks like ghw! Anyway I love your bag!!!!




I just looked at Macy's site and it does look gold! I hope its silver too! The gold looks nice as well though.


----------



## sakura23

ebkaracus said:


> Sakura, I would say Claret is not as burgundy as the bag you say is definitely claret..but it's not as cool toned as the other bag you're uncertain about.
> 
> Claret is somewhere between the two&#8230;here is the best representation of the actual color that I have come across online. Hope this helps
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/-T0AAOSwabhUWSgz/$_35.JPG


Thanks! That's the trouble with buying unseen of the internet, the colours always look different... Unfortunately its my only option


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Ohhh I love that it's shw!!! Crossing my fingers that mine would be shw but I doubt it....... since on the Macy's website it looks like ghw! Anyway I love your bag!!!!



It is gold hardware... I know I wish it was silver but sadly no


----------



## geeitsangela

My mom took a picture of my bag that arrived yesterday since I'm not home, but the color in the picture she sent me looked like deep pink  I hope it's just the lighting


----------



## MDT

Minkette said:


> Newest addition... Grape Selma. Love the color purple.



LOOOOOOVEEEEE THIS!

I saw Macy's has this bag in medium (!!!) and I'm so tempted to make the purchase! I'm trying to sell a few older bags and hold out for the F&F sale so I don't feel so guilty about buying yet another Selma at full price. But my birthday is on Monday, so a girl can buy what she wants, right?


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> It is gold hardware... I know I wish it was silver but sadly no



From the looks of it, silver came with last season's fuchsia and gold comes with this season's. My profile pic is my medium fuchsia Selma with silver. I love the silver with that shade of pink.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Ohhh I love that it's shw!!! Crossing my fingers that mine would be shw but I doubt it....... since on the Macy's website it looks like ghw! Anyway I love your bag!!!!


It's gold. I received mine yesterday will try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## tamarino

Hi! Have you ever seen Selma Medium Satchel in claret version? I was looking everywhere, but I can't find the one... I only saw Selma Large in this colour. I wonder, if there is autentic claret medium selma ... What do you think?


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> It's gold. I received mine yesterday will try to post pictures tonight.




Okay!!! I ordered mine on 11/14 and it haven't arrived yet ;(


----------



## 2 stars

tamarino said:


> Hi! Have you ever seen Selma Medium Satchel in claret version? I was looking everywhere, but I can't find the one... I only saw Selma Large in this colour. I wonder, if there is autentic claret medium selma ... What do you think?


I believe I saw it on the Nordstrom website


----------



## geeitsangela

tamarino said:


> Hi! Have you ever seen Selma Medium Satchel in claret version? I was looking everywhere, but I can't find the one... I only saw Selma Large in this colour. I wonder, if there is autentic claret medium selma ... What do you think?


Like 2 stars said, Nordstrom had it! I guess they sold out though. I remember seeing them have claret in both large and medium (since I checked everyday to see if fuchsia would come back)


----------



## 2 stars

Here is my medium fuschia selma. 
Pictures are true to color.


----------



## sunblock

does anyone have the deep pink and black colour block selma?


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Here is my medium fuschia selma.
> 
> Pictures are true to color.




Here's mine too!! It's the same exact shade of the fuschia from the past season!!!!


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Here's mine too!! It's the same exact shade of the fuschia from the past season!!!!
> View attachment 2812760


I thought the color was going to be more of a purple shade. My sister has a fuschia iphone wallet and that looks darker more purplelish. I really like the color I think if it had shw it would be even prettier.


----------



## cupcakegirl

2 stars said:


> Here is my medium fuschia selma.
> Pictures are true to color.





ilysukixD said:


> Here's mine too!! It's the same exact shade of the fuschia from the past season!!!!
> View attachment 2812760



*GORGEOUS!!!*


----------



## cupcakegirl

Here's me and my dark dune selma.  I love this bag!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's me and my dark dune selma.  I love this bag!!!!!




Cute!!!! &#128515;


----------



## ilysukixD

Does any one has the mini selma? Does it normally comes with dust bag? I bought it from the MK store and the SA told me it doesn't come with dustbag, is that true ?


----------



## paula3boys

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's me and my dark dune selma.  I love this bag!!!!!




Perfect match with those shoes! Is it medium or large?


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Here's mine too!! It's the same exact shade of the fuschia from the past season!!!!
> View attachment 2812760




That looks like raspberry and not fuschia to me. Be careful because I found my local store put wrong color name tags on a couple items


----------



## Ebby

Can anyone tell me about the medium selma satchel? I have the large but am considering the medium size and wondered how much could be fitted in, would it fit an iPad?


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> That looks like raspberry and not fuschia to me. Be careful because I found my local store put wrong color name tags on a couple items






Comparison of my fuschia wallet and indeed they are the same shade of pink with purple undertone!


----------



## ebkaracus

I posted a dark/cut off pic of my new bag last week but here are better shots. I am so in love with my new embossed leather medium Selma. She is so roomy, elegant, sturdy. And the shw is so me..I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## ebkaracus

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2813568
> 
> Comparison of my fuschia wallet and indeed they are the same shade of pink with purple undertone!



Oooh pretttty!!!&#128077;


----------



## jazzyj1021

ebkaracus said:


> I posted a dark/cut off pic of my new bag last week but here are better shots. I am so in love with my new embossed leather medium Selma. She is so roomy, elegant, sturdy. And the shw is so me..I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128149;&#128149;




She is seriously a beauty!


----------



## 2 stars

Ebby said:


> Can anyone tell me about the medium selma satchel? I have the large but am considering the medium size and wondered how much could be fitted in, would it fit an iPad?


All of my selma's are medium. I usually carry my Kate Spade wallet, small cosmetic bag, 2 small hand lotions, a card holder, kleenex, pack of gum, 2 cell phones (personal and work phone), car keys, office keys and ipad mini. I tried to post a picture but I kept getting error messages.


----------



## citybaglady

Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bootlover07

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!



I'm biased because I've grown to love color but I like the aqua. It's such a pretty color and will go with a lot. I'm not as crazy about the color blocking on the selma, I like it better in the sutton. Go with what you love and will work better in your wardrobe! Do you already have a colorful bag?


----------



## paula3boys

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!




I vote Aqua. If I would've found on clearance, I would've gotten it


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2813568
> 
> Comparison of my fuschia wallet and indeed they are the same shade of pink with purple undertone!




Your pics may just have good flash that makes it harder for me to see purple undertones then


----------



## Bootlover07

Can anyone with the grape selma post some pics of it in different light? I keep hearing some say how it's too dark and not as bright as the violet, but I thought the violet was a little punchier than I'd want for a purple (if that makes sense). Anyway, my mk store has it in the sutton but not the selma, and I really want the selma. I'd like to see it without the chunky hardware. Thanks!!


----------



## smileydimples

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!



Keep the Aqua you can always get a luggage bag but maybe not the Aqua it's beautiful!!! I had returned mine and was lucky to find another one ... I just love the Aqua color . Thankful someone returned theirs at Nordstrom its a keeper


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Does any one has the mini selma? Does it normally comes with dust bag? I bought it from the MK store and the SA told me it doesn't come with dustbag, is that true ?




Bump.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Does any one has the mini selma? Does it normally comes with dust bag? I bought it from the MK store and the SA told me it doesn't come with dustbag, is that true ?


I bought my mini from Macy's (I think) and no dustbag. The medium messenger did have a dustbag though.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!


aqua for sure, I love that color and would get it if I could find it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SamanthalovesMK said:


> aqua for sure, I love that color and would get it if I could find it!


Saw the aqua, didn't buy the aqua, regret not buying the aqua. I would keep the aqua.


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought my mini from Macy's (I think) and no dustbag. The medium messenger did have a dustbag though.


Thank you for the help!!!! I thought all MK bags would come with a dust bag, I guess not.


----------



## melissatrv

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!




Luggage is a staple color in the MK lineup, I would keep Aqua.  Think you would regret giving this one up in the long run


----------



## carterazo

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!



Aqua for sure.  It's a unique color that doesn't come out often.


----------



## melissatrv

ebkaracus said:


> I posted a dark/cut off pic of my new bag last week but here are better shots. I am so in love with my new embossed leather medium Selma. She is so roomy, elegant, sturdy. And the shw is so me..I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128149;&#128149;




OMG, someone grab the oxygen tank, that is a stunner!


----------



## cupcakegirl

ilysukixD said:


> Bump.



I didn't receive a dustbag either.  Didn't realize it until I read your post!  I bought my mini at the MK store.


----------



## cupcakegirl

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!



I vote aqua too!


----------



## ilysukixD

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, I am in need of advice. I got two beautiful bags, but can only keep one. I am having a hard time making a decision, because I like both of them for different reasons. It's between the aqua color and the luggage/black/white color block color. Thanks in advance!




Aqua!!!! I see that my local macys still have this bag! Let me know if anyone is interested and I will PM the location of the store!


----------



## ilysukixD

cupcakegirl said:


> I didn't receive a dustbag either.  Didn't realize it until I read your post!  I bought my mini at the MK store.




 okay I got scared because the lady helped me take out the stuffings and I thought she threw it out...


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for the help!!!! I thought all MK bags would come with a dust bag, I guess not.


From what I gathered - the mini messenger Selma doesn't, but the med messenger does.


----------



## melissatrv

cupcakegirl said:


> I didn't receive a dustbag either.  Didn't realize it until I read your post!  I bought my mini at the MK store.




I don't know about MK but Coach considers certain Mini Bags to be an "accessory" and those particular bags have no dustbags.  Might be the case here?


----------



## ebkaracus

melissatrv said:


> OMG, someone grab the oxygen tank, that is a stunner!



 HeeeIt's been a long time since I've loved a bag this much


----------



## ebkaracus

jazzyj1021 said:


> She is seriously a beauty!


I keep staring at her


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Aqua!!!! I see that my local macys still have this bag! Let me know if anyone is interested and I will PM the location of the store!




Pm me


----------



## Christa72720

Hey ladies. I just bought an Aqua Selma from Macy's, looks like they still have them if you are looking for one.


----------



## citybaglady

Thank you all for your input! ( I can't figure out how to multi quote). I guess the consensus is keep aqua, and send the luggage color block back. I was leaning towards aqua because it is such a pretty color, but I thought the luggage would be more practical. But the more I stare at the aqua, the more I love her . Thanks again for your input .


----------



## cupcakegirl

tauketula said:


> Cute!!!! &#128515;





paula3boys said:


> Perfect match with those shoes! Is it medium or large?



Thanks ladies!!!  Paula, it's the medium size.


----------



## cupcakegirl

citybaglady said:


> Thank you all for your input! ( I can't figure out how to multi quote). I guess the consensus is keep aqua, and send the luggage color block back. I was leaning towards aqua because it is such a pretty color, but I thought the luggage would be more practical. But the more I stare at the aqua, the more I love her . Thanks again for your input .



Good choice!  Enjoy your new beauty!!!


----------



## paula3boys

cupcakegirl said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  Paula, it's the medium size.




Nice! Twins then! I need to find coordinating shoes


----------



## Ebby

2 stars said:


> All of my selma's are medium. I usually carry my Kate Spade wallet, small cosmetic bag, 2 small hand lotions, a card holder, kleenex, pack of gum, 2 cell phones (personal and work phone), car keys, office keys and ipad mini. I tried to post a picture but I kept getting error messages.




Thank you so much, I was thinking that my next Selma would be a medium sized one and you have helped me make up my mind


----------



## esade

Guysss!! I am so sad. I used my Medium Selma in luggage a few times for a little over a month and yesterday I decided it just wasn't for me. I bought it from Nordstrom but I'm too embarrassed to ask for a return so I listed it on Tradesy. I'm so sad because I wanted to love it. I put it up for $316 do you guys think its too much?  I paid $324 and its practically in new condition (the little feet have a few scratches on them)...


----------



## BeachBagGal

esade said:


> Guysss!! I am so sad. I used my Medium Selma in luggage a few times for a little over a month and yesterday I decided it just wasn't for me. I bought it from Nordstrom but I'm too embarrassed to ask for a return so I listed it on Tradesy. I'm so sad because I wanted to love it. I put it up for $316 do you guys think its too much?  I paid $324 and its practically in new condition (the little feet have a few scratches on them)...


Bummer you didn't end up liking it. I would list it much lower (if you're in the US def!). You can buy a brand new for $298.00 (plus tax) and most stores are having sales so you can find one for at least 25% off that price.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

esade said:


> Guysss!! I am so sad. I used my Medium Selma in luggage a few times for a little over a month and yesterday I decided it just wasn't for me. I bought it from Nordstrom but I'm too embarrassed to ask for a return so I listed it on Tradesy. I'm so sad because I wanted to love it. I put it up for $316 do you guys think its too much?  I paid $324 and its practically in new condition (the little feet have a few scratches on them)...


Unfortunately I don't think anyone will purchase for the price you have listed when you can get a brand new one for $298 with tax or even lower with all the sales. I'm sorry


----------



## esade

BeachBagGal said:


> Bummer you didn't end up liking it. I would list it much lower (if you're in the US def!). You can buy a brand new for $298.00 (plus tax) and most stores are having sales so you can find one for at least 25% off that price.



Darn.. okay I will definitely lower it then. thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## Bootlover07

esade said:


> Guysss!! I am so sad. I used my Medium Selma in luggage a few times for a little over a month and yesterday I decided it just wasn't for me. I bought it from Nordstrom but I'm too embarrassed to ask for a return so I listed it on Tradesy. I'm so sad because I wanted to love it. I put it up for $316 do you guys think its too much?  I paid $324 and its practically in new condition (the little feet have a few scratches on them)...



Aww that stinks! I hate when that happens and you feel stuck. What did you not like about it? Yes, I think that's  too much. Since it's been used (even a little) most people won't want to pay that much when they can get a brand new one for the same price or cheaper. Are you in the states?


----------



## esade

Bootlover07 said:


> Aww that stinks! I hate when that happens and you feel stuck. What did you not like about it? Yes, I think that's  too much. Since it's been used (even a little) most people won't want to pay that much when they can get a brand new one for the same price or cheaper. Are you in the states?



Yeah I'm in CA  
It was too small for me, unfortunately.. I just realized I wasn't really reaching for it when I would go out or whatever. I know its sucks because the bag is really beautiful especially in luggage! I wanted to love it but its just not big enough for me. I'm going to have to try out the larger selma, just wish I figured this out a like 3 weeks ago lol I changed it to $289 bc after fees and shipping I only get $250 back. I paid $298 ($324 with tax). Sucks. It's so pretty too!!! Hopefully someone snatches it up quick, its the only medium selma in that color on Tradesy so we'll see


----------



## Bootlover07

esade said:


> Yeah I'm in CA
> It was too small for me, unfortunately.. I just realized I wasn't really reaching for it when I would go out or whatever. I know its sucks because the bag is really beautiful especially in luggage! I wanted to love it but its just not big enough for me. I'm going to have to try out the larger selma, just wish I figured this out a like 3 weeks ago lol I changed it to $289 bc after fees and shipping I only get $250 back. I paid $298 ($324 with tax). Sucks. It's so pretty too!!! Hopefully someone snatches it up quick, its the only medium selma in that color on Tradesy so we'll see



Hopefully you will get a good price for it! I was in the same boat when I originally decided I wanted a selma. I thought the medium would work best for my frame and I tried one on an it was just too small to comfortably fit my stuff. I ended up with a large and I love it. If you still like the style I would definitely try the large. Hopefully you find something you love, even if it's not a selma!


----------



## Bootlover07

Mod shot of my large pearl grey selma. I love the grey with my leopard scarf!


----------



## esade

Bootlover07 said:


> Hopefully you will get a good price for it! I was in the same boat when I originally decided I wanted a selma. I thought the medium would work best for my frame and I tried one on an it was just too small to comfortably fit my stuff. I ended up with a large and I love it. If you still like the style I would definitely try the large. Hopefully you find something you love, even if it's not a selma!


Yeah I LOVE the style.. I love love how structured it is plus the luggage color is just gorgeous!!! I think after I sell it and get some money from it, I am definitely going to buy the large Selma in luggage. It's too much of a pretty bag not to own haha


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shot of my large pearl grey selma. I love the grey with my leopard scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815195



Love your outfit and scarf with your pearl grey Selma!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Love your outfit and scarf with your pearl grey Selma!



Thank you! I love how it adds class to any outfit! I want a grape one now


----------



## paula3boys

I felt the same about medium, but it is a little small so I only have dark dune in medium now and probably won't get others. I'm waiting on my large Violet. I wish there was an in between size!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shot of my large pearl grey selma. I love the grey with my leopard scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815195



Gorg!!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I felt the same about medium, but it is a little small so I only have dark dune in medium now and probably won't get others. I'm waiting on my large Violet. I wish there was an in between size!



Yes, I know what you mean! The medium is too small but I feel like the large could be a teensy bit smaller. I love violet, be sure to post pics when you get it!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I just got an awesome deal after my deep pink selma was cancelled by Michael Kors. The lady I placed the order with was taking forever (45 min call) and the order placed but I was afraid it would be cancelled and I got the email sure enough saying it was cancelled. I called and spoke with a manager and they gave me the Large red selma for the sale price. OMG I was so grateful b/c I wanted the selma in red or hamilton traveler (or both lol). I am now thinking of taking my Scarlett Sutton back to Macys because then I will have too many red bags. But I am beyond excited!!!! I also got the gooseberry Selma from Neiman's and think I may return it, I'll see when I get in next week!!! Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## melissatrv

Isn't it funny that if you look at the bag measurements there is not a big difference on paper between medium and large, but in real lift the difference is quite noticeable




paula3boys said:


> I felt the same about medium, but it is a little small so I only have dark dune in medium now and probably won't get others. I'm waiting on my large Violet. I wish there was an in between size!


 


Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean! The medium is too small but I feel like the large could be a teensy bit smaller. I love violet, be sure to post pics when you get it!


----------



## jazzyj1021

My newest love. After stalking Macys, multiple chat sessions and cancelled orders..she's here!


----------



## acm1134

jazzyj1021 said:


> My newest love. After stalking Macys, multiple chat sessions and cancelled orders..she's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817219


Gorgeous ! Is this medium ?


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> Gorgeous ! Is this medium ?




Thank you! Yes it is the medium. Love your Mirandas BTW!


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> thank you! Yes it is the medium. Love your mirandas btw!




+1


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> My newest love. After stalking Macys, multiple chat sessions and cancelled orders..she's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817219




Sooooo you have the red and black medium studs selma!!!?!!? 
Oh my!!! I couldn't get my hands on either one but I think it's a good add on to your collections!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

My new addictions are the mini selma!!!! They are so small and cute and perfect for my small fame!!! 


I'm debating if I should get the mini specchio in electric blue, I'm about to order now!!


----------



## acm1134

jazzyj1021 said:


> Thank you! Yes it is the medium. Love your Mirandas BTW!


Thank you (:


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> Sooooo you have the red and black medium studs selma!!!?!!?
> Oh my!!! I couldn't get my hands on either one but I think it's a good add on to your collections!!! Enjoy!!!




Yes! When the studded selma first came out I didn't have a chance to get one. The studs are "so me". So, I just had to get them plus I got discounts on both. I'm done for a while now! Thank you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up the MK quilted Selma from the outlet $142


----------



## sakura23

Well the Claret Selma I was eyeing off (was waiting for the Christmas sales) is on its way to me now! I happened to check online on Friday and found a 30% of coupon for StyleBop and they had free shipping, very happy to have gotten a better deal considering how much is was going to cost in AUD. Should be here next week, will post photos


----------



## coivcte

sakura23 said:


> Well the Claret Selma I was eyeing off (was waiting for the Christmas sales) is on its way to me now! I happened to check online on Friday and found a 30% of coupon for StyleBop and they had free shipping, very happy to have gotten a better deal considering how much is was going to cost in AUD. Should be here next week, will post photos



May I ask if this sale has ended? How did you manage to get the discount n free shipping?


----------



## sakura23

coivcte said:


> May I ask if this sale has ended? How did you manage to get the discount n free shipping?


 
The stylebop 30% of autumn/winter is Black2014. It expires on the 2nd Dec. The free shipping just happened I think it may be automatic for everyone.


----------



## sunblock

Did michael kors do a raspberry medium selma or just fuschia?


----------



## coivcte

sakura23 said:


> The stylebop 30% of autumn/winter is Black2014. It expires on the 2nd Dec. The free shipping just happened I think it may be automatic for everyone.



Thank you sakura23


----------



## EmmieMc

How heavy is the medium Selma?


----------



## jazzyj1021

EmmieMc said:


> How heavy is the medium Selma?




Compared to the large selma I think it's light. Of course when filled up it gets some weight to it but for me it's nothing unbearable on the arm or shoulder.


----------



## EmmieMc

Do you know the actual weight in pounds and ounces empty?  I can't carry many leather bags on my shoulder due to weight.


----------



## coachluvver

Just pre-ordered my first Selma at Macy's for the F & F sale. I am so excited.   Can't wait to pick it up on Wednesday!!! I got the Lg. Deep Pink/Black.


----------



## ilysukixD

Outfit of the day


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

jazzyj1021 said:


> My newest love. After stalking Macys, multiple chat sessions and cancelled orders..she's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817219


Love this! I just don't think I could pull it off but beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Lemon25

Is stylebop legit site? Has had mixed reviews on searching internet.


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> Outfit of the day
> View attachment 2818974




Cuuuuute!


----------



## sakura23

Lemon25 said:


> Is stylebop legit site? Has had mixed reviews on searching internet.



Completely legit, it's like mytheresa, matches fashion or Net-a-porter.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Outfit of the day
> View attachment 2818974


Perfectly coordinated outfit.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the MK quilted Selma from the outlet $142


Thought they didnt sell the selma at the outlet, thats a great deal!


----------



## Bootlover07

Any more pics of grape? I'm about to order it for F&F!


----------



## paula3boys

Violet large Selma- sorry for bad iPhone pics


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2821499
> View attachment 2821500
> 
> Violet large Selma- sorry for bad iPhone pics


In this lighting, your violet Selma looks claret.  Hmmm...so violet looks like claret in certain lighting.  (same goes for luggage...sometimes looks like claret in certain lighting)


----------



## sunblock

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2821499
> View attachment 2821500
> 
> Violet large Selma- sorry for bad iPhone pics



I thought it was claret too


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2821499
> View attachment 2821500
> 
> Violet large Selma- sorry for bad iPhone pics


I couldn't get a good picture either.....but it doesn't look claret in any lighting in real life, always purple.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> In this lighting, your violet Selma looks claret.  Hmmm...so violet looks like claret in certain lighting.  (same goes for luggage...sometimes looks like claret in certain lighting)




Definitely doesn't ever look like claret IRL lol. Bad iPhone 4s pic


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Got my red selma and gooseberry selma today in the mail and I'm not completely sold on the red like I thought I would be. I am going to think about it for a few days because I got such a good deal on it at ($187). The gooseberry is actually very pretty in person and thats the one I thought I was returning because it was a impulse buy....choices.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Got my red selma and gooseberry selma today in the mail and I'm not completely sold on the red like I thought I would be. I am going to think about it for a few days because I got such a good deal on it at ($187). The gooseberry is actually very pretty in person and thats the one I thought I was returning because it was a impulse buy....choices.


 
Can you post pictures of both the red and gooseberry Selma?  I'd love to see them.


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Got my red selma and gooseberry selma today in the mail and I'm not completely sold on the red like I thought I would be. I am going to think about it for a few days because I got such a good deal on it at ($187). The gooseberry is actually very pretty in person and thats the one I thought I was returning because it was a impulse buy....choices.




That's how I felt about red when I got it so I returned. I hope mandarin comes back now after being disappointed in red lol


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

paula3boys said:


> That's how I felt about red when I got it so I returned. I hope mandarin comes back now after being disappointed in red lol


And I have the mandarin selma, I am pretty sure I will return, the mandarin is so beautiful and Im not much of an orange person but it has just the right amount of red to offset it I think.


----------



## paula3boys

SamanthalovesMK said:


> And I have the mandarin selma, I am pretty sure I will return, the mandarin is so beautiful and Im not much of an orange person but it has just the right amount of red to offset it I think.




I don't like orange either but agree


----------



## smileydimples

SamanthalovesMK said:


> And I have the mandarin selma, I am pretty sure I will return, the mandarin is so beautiful and Im not much of an orange person but it has just the right amount of red to offset it I think.



I wish the store you bought it from was close if they had anymore because I would pick that up I love the mandarin color in a heart beat!!!
Do stores still have it or was it clearance?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

smileydimples said:


> I wish the store you bought it from was close if they had anymore because I would pick that up I love the mandarin color in a heart beat!!!
> Do stores still have it or was it clearance?


I got it at Macys.com in September I think, and it was really cheap, wasn't sure about it until I saw it and its one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Definitely doesn't ever look like claret IRL lol. Bad iPhone 4s pic



Weird! It does look like claret in the pics but I've seen it in person so I know it's a bright purple. Congrats, do you love it?!


----------



## Bootlover07

I ordered the grape selma from Macy's!! I'm so excited to see it in person! All the MK stores in my area only have the grape in the sutton and my Macy's stores don't have anything in that color. I decided to wait to see it in person before I sell my sapphire sutton. Decisions coming, but looking forward to possibly having another selma!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I ordered the grape selma from Macy's!! I'm so excited to see it in person! All the MK stores in my area only have the grape in the sutton and my Macy's stores don't have anything in that color. I decided to wait to see it in person before I sell my sapphire sutton. Decisions coming, but looking forward to possibly having another selma!


Yay!  Please post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Can you post pictures of both the red and gooseberry Selma?  I'd love to see them.


I think I will keep both actually....fiancee loves the red!

why I cant remember how to post pics i don't know lol. Ill be back once I figure this out.....


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

Hello! I am so glad to have found this forum. I love Michael Kors handbags and the Selma is so lovely. So far I own three, the large Selma in black and dark dune and the medium quilted one in black. I am not sure which one to buy next, but I would love to have them in a few more colours at least.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

welcome, Selmas are definite beauties!


----------



## ubo22

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Hello! I am so glad to have found this forum. I love Michael Kors handbags and the Selma is so lovely. So far I own three, the large Selma in black and dark dune and the medium quilted one in black. I am not sure which one to buy next, but I would love to have them in a few more colours at least.


 
Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  You definitely need a pop of color for your next Selma.  Plan out your color purchases in advance or you'll go crazy with all the choices.


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  You definitely need a pop of color for your next Selma.  Plan out your color purchases in advance or you'll go crazy with all the choices.




I know. I am very conscious with colours in general, I mainly wear black, navy and so on. It's my new year's resolution to be braver with colours.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK




----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Weird! It does look like claret in the pics but I've seen it in person so I know it's a bright purple. Congrats, do you love it?!




I do!


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2823339


Red and gooseberry together are so Christmas!  Gorgeous colors!


----------



## mandarpandar

wow the gooseberry looks much darker than I imagined, I like it!


----------



## ubo22

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I know. I am very conscious with colours in general, I mainly wear black, navy and so on. It's my new year's resolution to be braver with colours.


Go for it!  I love colors on handbags.   Handbags are a great way to accessorize an outfit.


----------



## melissatrv

Can anyone tell me, did they make the Selma in Aqua in Medium size or only large?  Thanks!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

The gooseberry is not what I thought it would be, I absolutely love it in person. So surprised!


----------



## nolegirl01

This might be a long shot but can someone post a picture of a pomegranate selma next to a grape selma? I wanted to compare the colors, I have a pomegranate but I love the grape and just wanted to see how different the colors are. Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

Oooh Pomegranate. Another awesome color I missed out on!




nolegirl01 said:


> This might be a long shot but can someone post a picture of a pomegranate selma next to a grape selma? I wanted to compare the colors, I have a pomegranate but I love the grape and just wanted to see how different the colors are. Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

Yes it does look awesome doesn't it?   Would not mind seeing both of them under my Christmas tree 




SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2823339


 


ubo22 said:


> Red and gooseberry together are so Christmas!  Gorgeous colors!


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> Can anyone tell me, did they make the Selma in Aqua in Medium size or only large?  Thanks!



There was selma aqua medium size..


----------



## theheidis

nolegirl01 said:


> This might be a long shot but can someone post a picture of a pomegranate selma next to a grape selma? I wanted to compare the colors, I have a pomegranate but I love the grape and just wanted to see how different the colors are. Thank you!




I don't have the Selmas, but I have a pomegranate hamilton wallet & a grape sutton to compare the colors


----------



## nolegirl01

theheidis said:


> I don't have the Selmas, but I have a pomegranate hamilton wallet & a grape sutton to compare the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824758




Yes Thank you so much!!! That works!


----------



## Minkette

theheidis said:


> I don't have the Selmas, but I have a pomegranate hamilton wallet & a grape sutton to compare the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824758


 grape!


----------



## acm1134

So ladies ! I have a reveal. I ordered this beauty off ebay and couldn't wait for her to get here! (I've had this bag before but she was stolen when my house got broken into over the summer) I was pretty aggravated when the package was delivered because I specifically  asked for the bag to be packaged perfectly with handles up (so no indentations) and in a suitable size box so there would be no creases or dents. What I got was this little box 
	

		
			
		

		
	




As someone who sells a lot of bags (I've sold Selma's before! ) I wouldn't dare shove a bag in a box like that because I know it would come out dented and damaged. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The dents aren't terrible so I've stuffed the bag to see if they will come out (hopefully they will!) but the main thing I am mad about is the fact that I wrote the seller specifically stating I wanted the bag properly packaged so this wouldn't happen. What would you do in my position ?!  

Also wanted to include some pics comparing the red selma to my scarlet Miranda ! 




Scarlet seems to have more of a pinkish undertone


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Picked up a large quilted selma in claret last night and I am in love! Macy's has friends/family right now so it was a no brainer. She reminds me of the old Aigner bags in burgundy my gram and aunts carried years ago.  I just keep staring at it.......


----------



## EmmieMc

Can someone weigh your Selma empty for me? I can't carry heavy leather bags and wound live yo know how that bag compares to MZ Wallace bags.


----------



## EmmieMc

acm1134 said:


> So ladies ! I have a reveal. I ordered this beauty off ebay and couldn't wait for her to get here! (I've had this bag before but she was stolen when my house got broken into over the summer) I was pretty aggravated when the package was delivered because I specifically  asked for the bag to be packaged perfectly with handles up (so no indentations) and in a suitable size box so there would be no creases or dents. What I got was this little box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825103
> 
> 
> As someone who sells a lot of bags (I've sold Selma's before! ) I wouldn't dare shove a bag in a box like that because I know it would come out dented and damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825111
> View attachment 2825112
> View attachment 2825122
> View attachment 2825124
> 
> 
> The dents aren't terrible so I've stuffed the bag to see if they will come out (hopefully they will!) but the main thing I am mad about is the fact that I wrote the seller specifically stating I wanted the bag properly packaged so this wouldn't happen. What would you do in my position ?!
> 
> Also wanted to include some pics comparing the red selma to my scarlet Miranda !
> View attachment 2825127
> View attachment 2825128
> View attachment 2825129
> 
> Scarlet seems to have more of a pinkish undertone




You can't really do anything but return if you want. That's the problem with buying from second sellers.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I say break out the hairdryer an heat from the inside. We all get screwed over a couple of times a year by online sellers, hair dressers, mechanics, the bank, relatives etc LOL!.... shes a lovely bag and you can probably take the dent(s) out with a little heat and over stuffing the bag. Good luck-show us later how it turned out.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

EmmieMc said:


> You can't really do anything but return if you want. That's the problem with buying from second sellers.


Exactly! I only ordered one bag from ebay before b/c I am scared, although I have sold on ebay, and have a perfect rating b/c Im extremely picky about my bags therefore I make sure to package the buyers bag properly, its like a no brainer to me. But as was said before only thing you can do is return it, if you got a good deal I say to just try to get the dents out, or just wait until it goes on sale and buy it then unless you have to carry it now.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Picked up a large quilted selma in claret last night and I am in love! Macy's has friends/family right now so it was a no brainer. She reminds me of the old Aigner bags in burgundy my gram and aunts carried years ago.  I just keep staring at it.......


Yes!!! This is the bag I'm carrying now, I have gotten so many compliments. Its so sophisticated, and I love the claret on this bag, just beautiful!!!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> So ladies ! I have a reveal. I ordered this beauty off ebay and couldn't wait for her to get here! (I've had this bag before but she was stolen when my house got broken into over the summer) I was pretty aggravated when the package was delivered because I specifically  asked for the bag to be packaged perfectly with handles up (so no indentations) and in a suitable size box so there would be no creases or dents. What I got was this little box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825103
> 
> 
> As someone who sells a lot of bags (I've sold Selma's before! ) I wouldn't dare shove a bag in a box like that because I know it would come out dented and damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825111
> View attachment 2825112
> View attachment 2825122
> View attachment 2825124
> 
> 
> The dents aren't terrible so I've stuffed the bag to see if they will come out (hopefully they will!) but the main thing I am mad about is the fact that I wrote the seller specifically stating I wanted the bag properly packaged so this wouldn't happen. What would you do in my position ?!
> 
> Also wanted to include some pics comparing the red selma to my scarlet Miranda !
> View attachment 2825127
> View attachment 2825128
> View attachment 2825129
> 
> Scarlet seems to have more of a pinkish undertone






BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I say break out the hairdryer an heat from the inside. We all get screwed over a couple of times a year by online sellers, hair dressers, mechanics, the bank, relatives etc LOL!.... shes a lovely bag and you can probably take the dent(s) out with a little heat and over stuffing the bag. Good luck-show us later how it turned out.


+1
Both the scarlet Miranda and red Selma are gorgeous!  Try to get the dents out of the Selma because it's a keeper IMO.


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> So ladies ! I have a reveal. I ordered this beauty off ebay and couldn't wait for her to get here! (I've had this bag before but she was stolen when my house got broken into over the summer) I was pretty aggravated when the package was delivered because I specifically  asked for the bag to be packaged perfectly with handles up (so no indentations) and in a suitable size box so there would be no creases or dents. What I got was this little box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825103
> 
> 
> As someone who sells a lot of bags (I've sold Selma's before! ) I wouldn't dare shove a bag in a box like that because I know it would come out dented and damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825111
> View attachment 2825112
> View attachment 2825122
> View attachment 2825124
> 
> 
> The dents aren't terrible so I've stuffed the bag to see if they will come out (hopefully they will!) but the main thing I am mad about is the fact that I wrote the seller specifically stating I wanted the bag properly packaged so this wouldn't happen. What would you do in my position ?!
> 
> Also wanted to include some pics comparing the red selma to my scarlet Miranda !
> View attachment 2825127
> View attachment 2825128
> View attachment 2825129
> 
> Scarlet seems to have more of a pinkish undertone




I think you should keep the selma in red, I have the medium selma in red and I think i like more than my Miranda!!!! How much did you paid? If it's more than $ 260 then you should return... Macys has the selma in red and you can get 25% off!!!


----------



## acm1134

Thank you all for the feedback. I guess my main question should have been should I contact the seller first before I leave feedback ? I know if I ever sold anything and the buyer had an issue I would rather try to resolve the problem first before they left feedback. Also, they dents don't seem to be terrible. Hopefully the stuffing will help it. I got her for $230 which is cheaper then when I bought the exact same bag from l&t in January when it went on sale. I think I am going to end up keeping her but I want the seller to know I am unsatisfied with the way she packaged her and that she should keep this in mind for future bag sales.


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I guess my main question should have been should I contact the seller first before I leave feedback ? I know if I ever sold anything and the buyer had an issue I would rather try to resolve the problem first before they left feedback. Also, they dents don't seem to be terrible. Hopefully the stuffing will help it. I got her for $230 which is cheaper then when I bought the exact same bag from l&t in January when it went on sale. I think I am going to end up keeping her but I want the seller to know I am unsatisfied with the way she packaged her and that she should keep this in mind for future bag sales.


I would definitely at least let her know. Most sellers on eBay want their feedback to be positive. She might give you a discount off the purchase.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

christa72720 said:


> i would definitely at least let her know. Most sellers on ebay want their feedback to be positive. She might give you a discount off the purchase.


+1


----------



## sinyard

Hello! So, I just got my first large selma last night, the Orange! I love it so much. I'll save it for the Spring I guess. However, now I want one to wear now. Just wondering if you think the Selma is practical for a mom that needs to carry the bag crossbody a lot of times? I love the durability of it and it's the perfect size for me. I was going to get the dark khaki or the pearl grey. I'm usually wearing jeans and flats and a nice top... Nothing fancy.... while I'm with my three boys running errands etc!

Thank you!!!


----------



## sinyard

I was also considering the large Hamilton traveler too.  I think the Large Selma might be better though.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> Hello! So, I just got my first large selma last night, the Orange! I love it so much. I'll save it for the Spring I guess. However, now I want one to wear now. Just wondering if you think the Selma is practical for a mom that needs to carry the bag crossbody a lot of times? I love the durability of it and it's the perfect size for me. I was going to get the dark khaki or the pearl grey. I'm usually wearing jeans and flats and a nice top... Nothing fancy.... while I'm with my three boys running errands etc!
> 
> Thank you!!!


I tried it crossbody and I didnt like it. For reference I'm 5'6 140's, but some other ladies may have had success. I would possibly chose the selma vs traveler if I was big on errand running as well.


----------



## ubo22

sinyard said:


> Hello! So, I just got my first large selma last night, the Orange! I love it so much. I'll save it for the Spring I guess. However, now I want one to wear now. Just wondering if you think the Selma is practical for a mom that needs to carry the bag crossbody a lot of times? I love the durability of it and it's the perfect size for me. I was going to get the dark khaki or the pearl grey. I'm usually wearing jeans and flats and a nice top... Nothing fancy.... while I'm with my three boys running errands etc!
> 
> Thank you!!!


 


SamanthalovesMK said:


> I tried it crossbody and I didnt like it. For reference I'm 5'6 140's, but some other ladies may have had success. I would possibly chose the selma vs traveler if I was big on errand running as well.


 
+1
The large Selma doesn't look good worn cross-body because it is a structured bag with a 6 inch depth.  I don't own a Hamilton Traveler, so don't know how that would look worn cross-body.  However, because of the soft leather on the Hamilton Traveler, I wouldn't suggest using it cross-body running errands with your three boys.  A saffiano leather bag would be better for that.


----------



## sinyard

Thank you!  Actually, the Selma when worn crossbody on me is absolutely perfect! I agree the saffiano leather would be more durable then the Hamilton traveler leather.  My Macy's doesn't have the Hamilton traveler to try on to finalize my decision..bummer!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> Thank you!  Actually, the Selma when worn crossbody on me is absolutely perfect! I agree the saffiano leather would be more durable then the Hamilton traveler leather.  My Macy's doesn't have the Hamilton traveler to try on to finalize my decision..bummer!


I think it just looks weird crossbody, but when I run errands like yesterday with the baby I put it on my shoulder and it was perfect IMO. I also dont like the travleer crossbody, I prefer it handheld but will put it on my shoulder if I really need to.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I think it just looks weird crossbody, but when I run errands like yesterday with the baby I put it on my shoulder and it was perfect IMO. I also dont like the travleer crossbody, I prefer it handheld but will put it on my shoulder if I really need to.


 
I agree.  The shoulder carry option is a definite plus for both bags.


----------



## sinyard

I love it on my shoulder too.  I am usually carrying my 1 year old and trying to hold the hands of my 2 & 5 year olds.  So, bags usually end up falling off my shoulder.


----------



## sinyard

Okay, I've decided to get another Selma at Macy's before the F&F sale ends.  The only black bag I own is my MJ Natasha Q so I was thinking the black Selma but maybe it's too dressy looking for everyday? Or, would you stink with the dark khaki. I have so many tan bags so the tan is out. I'm open to suggestions!!!!! Pearl Grey is pretty too...


----------



## Minkette

My Selmas


----------



## ilysukixD

Christa72720 said:


> I would definitely at least let her know. Most sellers on eBay want their feedback to be positive. She might give you a discount off the purchase.



Agree!!! LAst time i purchased my hamilton from ebay...I got $30 discount because there were a lot of stain marks, I emailed the seller and he/she was so nice and gave me a discount and to be honest the stain marks was easily removed with my makeup remover!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Minkette said:


> My Selmas




I love them! That Aqua one is so pretty.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> Okay, I've decided to get another Selma at Macy's before the F&F sale ends.  The only black bag I own is my MJ Natasha Q so I was thinking the black Selma but maybe it's too dressy looking for everyday? Or, would you stink with the dark khaki. I have so many tan bags so the tan is out. I'm open to suggestions!!!!! Pearl Grey is pretty too...


I dont think the black is too dressy at all I say go for it! And yes you have your hands full, I feel like its alot with my 5 month old when papa isn't around to help me run errands!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> My Selmas


Love!    Is that black and navy in the background?


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Love!    Is that black and navy in the background?


Black and Black/Grey Colorblock!

Thanks guys!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> My Selmas


I absolutely love these every last one, beautiful choice of colors, great taste!


----------



## Bootlover07

sinyard said:


> Okay, I've decided to get another Selma at Macy's before the F&F sale ends.  The only black bag I own is my MJ Natasha Q so I was thinking the black Selma but maybe it's too dressy looking for everyday? Or, would you stink with the dark khaki. I have so many tan bags so the tan is out. I'm open to suggestions!!!!! Pearl Grey is pretty too...




I think the black is really pretty but I do think it's a little dressier than some of the other colors. I have the pearl grey and I absolutely love it. It goes with everything (even light colors) and can be dressed up or down. I usually wear it on my arm or shoulder, but I have carried it crossbody when my hands were full and I thought it looked fine. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> My Selmas




LOVE!!! Which one is your favorite? We have the same color and hardware preferences! I am anxiously awaiting my grape selma from Macys F&F!


----------



## sinyard

Thank you! Do you have to worry about denim transfer at all with the Pearl Grey?


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!! Which one is your favorite? We have the same color and hardware preferences! I am anxiously awaiting my grape selma from Macys F&F!


Hmmm... such a toss up..

Probably grape... then black!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> My Selmas



LOVE your Selmas!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> My Selmas



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Agree!!! LAst time i purchased my hamilton from ebay...I got $30 discount because there were a lot of stain marks, I emailed the seller and he/she was so nice and gave me a discount and to be honest the stain marks was easily removed with my makeup remover!!!




I wrote the seller and they simply said they would send me a prepaid shipping label to send it back for a full refund. I want to keep the bag though so I'm going to let them know I plan on keeping it. Maybe they will offer a discount


----------



## Bootlover07

sinyard said:


> Thank you! Do you have to worry about denim transfer at all with the Pearl Grey?




I haven't had any issues. It's super durable. I've spilled stuff on my sapphire sutton before and it wiped right off with a baby wipe. I prefer the saffiano in the selma because it's stiffer but I'm assuming it would clean just as easily.


----------



## sinyard

Thank you, that's very helpful. Ordering in the morning!   I'm trying to figure out how to include your quotes in my replies but I'm not finding a way on the app I downloaded. Sorry!


----------



## Aphasia23

Just got this in today! Love the bright colors.


----------



## Aphasia23

One more with flash.


----------



## smileydimples

Aphasia23 said:


> One more with flash.



she is very pretty I wanted one that color and had one in my hand at macys but it was dirty so I didnt get it


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love the apple color. I have a n/s hamilton in apple. It really stands out against dark clothing. Enjoy!


----------



## Bootlover07

sinyard said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. Ordering in the morning!   I'm trying to figure out how to include your quotes in my replies but I'm not finding a way on the app I downloaded. Sorry!




No worries! You tap the comment you want to quote and the options should pop up. I just figured it out too lol!!! I hope you love your new selma! My grey one is my favorite bag!


----------



## EmmieMc

Can someone please weight their empty MK Selma bag? I can't find the weight anywhere.


----------



## ubo22

EmmieMc said:


> Can someone please weight their empty MK Selma bag? I can't find the weight anywhere.


You're in luck.  I have a small kitchen scale and just switched over from my large malachite Selma to my large sapphire Selma for the winter.  So the weight of my large malachite Selma is...

with shoulder strap = 2 pounds, 2.1 ounces OR 964 grams
without shoulder strap = 1 pound, 15.2 ounces OR 884 grams


----------



## EmmieMc

Thank you so much!!&#128512; How much lighter do you think the medium Selma is?


----------



## ubo22

EmmieMc said:


> Thank you so much!!&#128512; How much lighter do you think the medium Selma is?


I have no idea.    All of my bags are the large size.


----------



## melissatrv

EmmieMc said:


> Thank you so much!!&#128512; How much lighter do you think the medium Selma is?



I cannot say pound wise....but it felt significant to me.....difference in weight between large and medium


----------



## GeeSmith

Beautiful. Mine is Raspberry  with stud.


----------



## ubo22

GeeSmith said:


> Beautiful. Mine is Raspberry  with stud.


Beautiful Selma messenger!


----------



## GeeSmith

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful Selma messenger!


Thanks


----------



## ubo22

Pulled out my large sapphire Selma which hasn't gotten much air time lately.  I may try to make her my winter bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Pulled out my large sapphire Selma which hasn't gotten much air time lately.  I may try to make her my winter bag.




So beautiful!! Love that color!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I stopped in dillards this morning and picked up a large black quilted selma, my SA gave me the additional 25% off the clearance even though it ended yesterday, all because the store loudspeaker was still announcing the sale. Now my claret quilted wont be lonely LOL! Also stopped in Sams club and they had a baby blue selma with studs and cz's. It was too small for me but wow, it stands out. It was the prettiest thing in the purse case.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So beautiful!! Love that color!


I know you do!  I love sapphire, too.  It was what first drew my attention to the Selma.  It ended up being my third Selma color after luggage and malachite.  Last, but not least!


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure who asked but my medium Selma's weight 80g with straps, 72g without the straps!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure who asked but my medium Selma's weight 80g with straps, 72g without the straps!


Are you sure that's right?  That's like nothing compared to the large Selma!!!


----------



## EmmieMc

Thank you for the weight of the medium Selma. I can't carry heavy bags but I love the look of this bag.


----------



## EmmieMc

Wait-80 grams is less than a pound. That can't be. &#128551;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

80 grams is like 0.17 of a lb......maybe 800 grams was meant. I tried googling it to see if I could find the answer and nothing. I don't have any medium bags I'm sorry


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Are you sure that's right?  That's like nothing compared to the large Selma!!!




>.< my bad I meant 720g and 800, so roughly 1lb and 10 oz my violet large selma is 830g without strap = 1lb 13 oz but my black large selma is 1lb 15.5 oz without straps = 890g 
I bought the black selma like 2 years ago so maybe they have changed to a lighter materials.... Anyway I also noticed waves and dents from handles from my violet selma and my other medium selma however my black selma is still in good shape!!! The coating of the trim of the large black selma is black rather than the dark brown coating that they use now.


----------



## sb1212

EmmieMc said:


> Thank you for the weight of the medium Selma. I can't carry heavy bags but I love the look of this bag.




I can't carry heavy bags either that's why I went with the medium Selma. I think zappos has the weight of both the large and medium selmas


----------



## ubo22

EmmieMc said:


> Thank you for the weight of the medium Selma. I can't carry heavy bags but I love the look of this bag.


 


sb1212 said:


> I can't carry heavy bags either that's why I went with the medium Selma. I think zappos has the weight of both the large and medium selmas


 
You're right!  Zappos does show bag weights.  I never noticed that before.  So the large is 2 lbs 2 oz and the medium is 2 lbs.


----------



## MDT

Aphasia23 said:


> One more with flash.



Love the apple! I have an apple medium Selma. Probably my favorite bag!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I stopped in dillards this morning and picked up a large black quilted selma, my SA gave me the additional 25% off the clearance even though it ended yesterday, all because the store loudspeaker was still announcing the sale. Now my claret quilted wont be lonely LOL! Also stopped in Sams club and they had a baby blue selma with studs and cz's. It was too small for me but wow, it stands out. It was the prettiest thing in the purse case.


Congratulations on getting a deal on your second quilted Selma!  That baby blue Selma at Sams Club sounds like the medium powder blue jewel Selma satchel.


----------



## ilysukixD

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I stopped in dillards this morning and picked up a large black quilted selma, my SA gave me the additional 25% off the clearance even though it ended yesterday, all because the store loudspeaker was still announcing the sale. Now my claret quilted wont be lonely LOL! Also stopped in Sams club and they had a baby blue selma with studs and cz's. It was too small for me but wow, it stands out. It was the prettiest thing in the purse case.




Baby blue studded selma!!?! Do you have pictures ?


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I stopped in dillards this morning and picked up a large black quilted selma, my SA gave me the additional 25% off the clearance even though it ended yesterday, all because the store loudspeaker was still announcing the sale. Now my claret quilted wont be lonely LOL! Also stopped in Sams club and they had a baby blue selma with studs and cz's. It was too small for me but wow, it stands out. It was the prettiest thing in the purse case.



Drool I would love to see the  had a baby blue selma with studs and cz's wish I had a sams club


----------



## EmmieMc

Von Maur in Glenview has a grey studded Selma on clearance.


----------



## Live It Up

I was in a mandarin mood today.


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> I was in a mandarin mood today.




So pretty!!!! &#128522;


----------



## Live It Up

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!!! &#128522;



Thank you.


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> I was in a mandarin mood today.


That Mandarin Selma matches your sweater so nicely.


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> That Mandarin Selma matches your sweater so nicely.


I got the sweater at Macy's, on sale. I had no idea it would go so well with my mandarin Selma until I went to wear it. What a nice surprise!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Live It Up said:


> I got the sweater at Macy's, on sale. I had no idea it would go so well with my mandarin Selma until I went to wear it. What a nice surprise!



The sweater is perfect with your bag!


----------



## Live It Up

GingerSnap527 said:


> The sweater is perfect with your bag!


Thanks!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new medium selma in nickel. It's metallic and so pretty.


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new medium selma in nickel. It's metallic and so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829629
> View attachment 2829631


Pretty!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new medium selma in nickel. It's metallic and so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829629
> View attachment 2829631



To be honest: If somebody had told me about the Selma in Nickel I would have thought, nay but seeing it I changed my mind. How pretty is this bag? Would love to see how it goes with outfits.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> To be honest: If somebody had told me about the Selma in Nickel I would have thought, nay but seeing it I changed my mind. How pretty is this bag? Would love to see how it goes with outfits.




Im just wearing a hoodie and jeans today but tomorrow I work so I will take a modeling pic with it so you can see how it looks. It's really prettier in person than online.


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

I am planning a new Selma purchase at the beginning of January. So I have the Selma in large in dark tune and black and the medium Selma in quilted black. What should I go for next?


----------



## ubo22

germangirlinldn said:


> *to be honest: If somebody had told me about the selma in nickel i would have thought, nay but seeing it i changed my mind. How pretty is this bag?* would love to see how it goes with outfits.


+1


----------



## ubo22

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I am planning a new Selma purchase at the beginning of January. So I have the Selma in large in dark tune and black and the medium Selma in quilted black. What should I go for next?


A pop of color!  How about electric blue, red, deep pink, or grape?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> a pop of color!  How about electric blue, red, deep pink, or grape?




+1


----------



## Bootlover07

My grape selma came today!! It's beautiful! The only thing is I'm not sure if I love it enough to sell my sapphire sutton for it. I adore the selma style over the sutton, but don't know if I love the color as much as the sapphire. I'm definitely going to think about it for a while (I just opened the package lol!). I don't want to take it back too fast and regret it but don't want to regret selling my sutton either! I hate decisions lol!


----------



## Minkette

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new medium selma in nickel. It's metallic and so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829629
> View attachment 2829631


Very pretty! I wondered what that looked like in real life!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> My grape selma came today!! It's beautiful! The only thing is I'm not sure if I love it enough to sell my sapphire sutton for it. I adore the selma style over the sutton, but don't know if I love the color as much as the sapphire. I'm definitely going to think about it for a while (I just opened the package lol!). I don't want to take it back too fast and regret it but don't want to regret selling my sutton either! I hate decisions lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829897
> View attachment 2829898




Don't sell sapphire! I prefer Selma but sapphire is prettier than grape to me


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> My grape selma came today!! It's beautiful! The only thing is I'm not sure if I love it enough to sell my sapphire sutton for it. I adore the selma style over the sutton, but don't know if I love the color as much as the sapphire. I'm definitely going to think about it for a while (I just opened the package lol!). I don't want to take it back too fast and regret it but don't want to regret selling my sutton either! I hate decisions lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829897
> View attachment 2829898





paula3boys said:


> Don't sell sapphire! I prefer Selma but sapphire is prettier than grape to me


+1
But, of course, it's up to you.


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Don't sell sapphire! I prefer Selma but sapphire is prettier than grape to me




Agreed..... &#128521;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

They have a large selma in electric blue you could exchange the grape for that one and then sell the Sutton that way you would have the color and style you like.


----------



## Bootlover07

Thanks for the help ladies! I already took the grape back. It's gorgeous but I just didn't love it. I think after waiting for a week and being all excited I should have felt a lot happier with it when I opened it. My bf was like yeah it's cute but I like blue better lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> They have a large selma in electric blue you could exchange the grape for that one and then sell the Sutton that way you would have the color and style you like.




I thought about it but I already have a sapphire jet set so I don't really need another blue bag even though it's my favorite lol. Blue isn't my favorite color BUT I love it on handbags because it's so pretty and versatile. I'll wait until selma comes out in another color I really love. Maybe mandarin if it comes back...I LOVE that color!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought about it but I already have a sapphire jet set so I don't really need another blue bag even though it's my favorite lol. Blue isn't my favorite color BUT I love it on handbags because it's so pretty and versatile. I'll wait until selma comes out in another color I really love. Maybe mandarin if it comes back...I LOVE that color!!!




You sound like me every word!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought about it but I already have a sapphire jet set so I don't really need another blue bag even though it's my favorite lol. Blue isn't my favorite color BUT I love it on handbags because it's so pretty and versatile. I'll wait until selma comes out in another color I really love. Maybe mandarin if it comes back...I LOVE that color!!!


I loved Mandarin..... I would loved it even more with silver hardware!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> You sound like me every word!




LOL! Yes didn't you have a blue purse dilemma too? I just love them. I just need to be rich!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL! Yes didn't you have a blue purse dilemma too? I just love them. I just need to be rich!


It was a dilemma as I was expecting the Selma to be released in electric blue with silver hardware and unfortunately, it was in gold. Just couldn't do it. I do love the grape color though! I need to stop buying bags as I know I absolutely have enough to open my own little boutique!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL! Yes didn't you have a blue purse dilemma too? I just love them. I just need to be rich!




I did between sapphire and summer blue. Kept both and still drool over electric blue too lol


----------



## ley2

Red medium selma or fuschia medium selma anyone?


----------



## ilysukixD

ley2 said:


> Red medium selma or fuschia medium selma anyone?




Why not both? Lol I'm just kidding but I think the red selma could easily match with any clothing than a pink bag. 
I have both selma and I love them so much!!!




This is a comparison picture of fuschia tote with scarlet miranda and red selma.


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> Why not both? Lol I'm just kidding but I think the red selma could easily match with any clothing than a pink bag.
> I have both selma and I love them so much!!!
> View attachment 2832196
> 
> View attachment 2832199
> 
> This is a comparison picture of fuschia tote with scarlet miranda and red selma.
> View attachment 2832198




Love your bags!


----------



## acm1134

So I just scored the Large Red Selma for $182.40 !! Can't wait for her to get here ! Hope she isn't dented up like the one I ordered from ebay


----------



## smileydimples

acm1134 said:


> So I just scored the Large Red Selma for $182.40 !! Can't wait for her to get here ! Hope she isn't dented up like the one I ordered from ebay



How exciting !!! I hope it's perfect


----------



## acm1134

smileydimples said:


> How exciting !!! I hope it's perfect


Well this time I ordered from the Navy Exchange and they usually ship their bags perfectly !


----------



## symag

smileydimples said:


> How exciting !!! I hope it's perfect


I am on my second Selma now. The first one I bought was in pale gold and at first I thought it was pretty but a few days after it was just too much gold for me so I decided to sell it. I got myself a new one tho.


----------



## keishapie1973

symag said:


> I am on my second Selma now. The first one I bought was in pale gold and at first I thought it was pretty but a few days after it was just too much gold for me so I decided to sell it. I got myself a new one tho.



What color did you decide on?


----------



## symag

tauketula said:


> What color did you decide on?


Leopard print calfhair.... I will post a pic once I figure it out. I am new to this site and I am loving it already. =)


----------



## r1ta_s

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought about it but I already have a sapphire jet set so I don't really need another blue bag even though it's my favorite lol. Blue isn't my favorite color BUT I love it on handbags because it's so pretty and versatile. I'll wait until selma comes out in another color I really love. Maybe mandarin if it comes back...I LOVE that color!!!



Mandarin is back on Macys website.


----------



## Bootlover07

r1ta_s said:


> Mandarin is back on Macys website.




I just looked and didn't see it? Did you mean Nordstrom? I saw they had it but I have to wait for a sale


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I just looked and didn't see it? Did you mean Nordstrom? I saw they had it but I have to wait for a sale


 
It's on the Macy's website in color Mandarin/Gold (ghw).  Take another look.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> It's on the Macy's website in color Mandarin/Gold (ghw).  Take another look.




I'm still not seeing it; how weird! I see red/gold but not mandarin. Can you post the link? Apparently I'm crazy lol!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm still not seeing it; how weird! I see red/gold but not mandarin. Can you post the link? Apparently I'm crazy lol!


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...63&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Mandarin/Gold


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...63&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Mandarin/Gold




I went to link and don't see mandarin


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...63&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Mandarin/Gold


I see it ! lol


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I went to link and don't see mandarin




Me neither!!! Wtf?? LOL!!!! It must be the purse god's way of telling me I don't need a new one right now!!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I went to link and don't see mandarin





acm1134 said:


> I see it ! lol





Bootlover07 said:


> Me neither!!! Wtf?? LOL!!!! It must be the purse god's way of telling me I don't need a new one right now!!


I see Mandarin from my computer, but not from my smartphone.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I see Mandarin from my computer, but not from my smartphone.




Oh ok! I've been on my phone so maybe that's why I can't see it. I'll check my computer later. That's weird!


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...63&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Mandarin/Gold



I can see mandarin/gold on my mobile!


----------



## keishapie1973

I can see it on my iPad but not my iphone???? &#128539;


----------



## paradise1987

my powder blue selma  http://iconosquare.com/p/655721347690078580_3173399


----------



## ubo22

paradise1987 said:


> my powder blue selma  http://iconosquare.com/p/655721347690078580_3173399


 
That powder blue is really a gorgeous color!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I see Mandarin from my computer, but not from my smartphone.



That is what my problem was


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows when L&T F&F sales is going to end?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows when L&T F&F sales is going to end?


It ended yesterday (December 17th), but was extended online TODAY ONLY!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> That is what my problem was




See it on my computer! They have that MERRY sale at Macy's but 20% off isn't enough lol. I'll wait


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> See it on my computer! They have that MERRY sale at Macy's but 20% off isn't enough lol. I'll wait




It doesn't work on mandarin since its full price. I tried


----------



## ley2

I missed L&T deal.. The bag I want oos already.. too late to score 25% off


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> It doesn't work on mandarin since its full price. I tried




That makes me feel better! Hopefully it will still be around when another 25% off sale hits.


----------



## smileydimples

So excited just picked up a medium Selma studded  and fuchsia and navy at Macy's and use my Macy's cash I sure wish they would come out with the purple one


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my fushia studded medium selma


----------



## smileydimples

Not a great pic of the navy studded selma ... Will post better pics in daylight another day


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Not a great pic of the navy studded selma ... Will post better pics in daylight another day




Omg...I want both!! I love them!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Here's my fushia studded medium selma


 


smileydimples said:


> Not a great pic of the navy studded selma ... Will post better pics in daylight another day


 
The studs on both of your bags are so pretty.  Very nice color choices.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> The studs on both of your bags are so pretty.  Very nice color choices.



Thank you  &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large quilted selma. Sorry pics are dark. I have been banished to a section of the basement by my lovely husband. Our walk-in was busting at the seams. He did buy lots of shelves, bins and containers for me though, and a promise to build my dream closet one day.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dear Ladies, does anyone know the best place to buy a black medium Selma with SHW in NYC please? xx


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large quilted selma. Sorry pics are dark. I have been banished to a section of the basement by my lovely husband. Our walk-in was busting at the seams. He did buy lots of shelves, bins and containers for me though, and a promise to build my dream closet one day.


LOL.  This one has leopard print tassels!    Love!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dear Ladies, does anyone know the best place to buy a black medium Selma with SHW in NYC please? xx


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Dear Ladies, does anyone know the best place to buy a black medium Selma with SHW in NYC please? xx


Unfortunately, that's going to be very hard to find.  Most retailers carry it only with ghw.  You'll have better luck searching online.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> LOL.  This one has leopard print tassels!    Love!


I was in Ross an saw this tiny 6×6 faux leather crossbody with leopard tassels. When I picked it up I realized the tassels were REAL calf hair and leather on a fake leather bag. Weird......... The bag was 4.99. Bought it just for the tassels and gave the crossbody away. They can be tied on any purse.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was in Ross an saw this tiny 6×6 faux leather crossbody with leopard tassels. When I picked it up I realized the tassels were REAL calf hair and leather on a fake leather bag. Weird......... The bag was 4.99. Bought it just for the tassels and gave the crossbody away. They can be tied on any purse.


Great find!


----------



## citybaglady

DiamondsForever said:


> Dear Ladies, does anyone know the best place to buy a black medium Selma with SHW in NYC please? xx


 
http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=229376&pg=1


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Thank you  &#9786;&#65039;




Smiley, would you mind giving me any info on your two new beautiful bags? I looked on the Macys website but nada!


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows.. is heritage blue a new color?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows.. is heritage blue a new color?


Yes, I've seen it on some of the newer MK bags, not on the Selma.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Yes, I've seen it on some of the newer MK bags, not on the Selma.



Dillards has the heritage blue selma in both large and medium.


----------



## ley2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards has the heritage blue selma in both large and medium.



Do they have sales now?

By the way, Macys also has selma heritage blue..


----------



## Teacher girl

smileydimples said:


> Not a great pic of the navy studded selma ... Will post better pics in daylight another day




Pretty!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

citybaglady said:


> http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=229376&pg=1



Thanks Ubo22 & Citybaglady. Is Vonmaur only online? As we are visiting NYC from outside the US for a week, so I need to go to a store to shop. 
I may just have to see which bags appeal to me once we're there I suppose. Which colour Selma would people suggest for a fairly neutral wardrobe? I wear a lot of cream, white, blue, pink, black, grey.


----------



## GeeSmith

smileydimples said:


> Here's my fushia studded medium selma


Same as mine. Mine is raspberry not sure tho if its same as fuschia


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo22 & Citybaglady. Is Vonmaur only online? As we are visiting NYC from outside the US for a week, so I need to go to a store to shop.
> I may just have to see which bags appeal to me once we're there I suppose. Which colour Selma would people suggest for a fairly neutral wardrobe? I wear a lot of cream, white, blue, pink, black, grey.


Check Vonmaur's website for store locations.  Unfortunately, they don't have a store in NYC.

For a neutral wardrobe, take a look at black, navy, luggage, dark dune, dark khaki, pearl grey, and heather grey.


----------



## ubo22

GeeSmith said:


> Same as mine. Mine is raspberry not sure tho if its same as fuschia


Raspberry is not the same as fuschia.  Fuschia is a darker pink with purple undertones.  Raspberry is a bright pink.


----------



## Bootlover07

ley2 said:


> Do they have sales now?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Macys also has selma heritage blue..




I was on the Dillard's site this morning and no online sales on the selma. Maybe you could check in store. I saw the heritage blue, it's not really my cup of tea. It reminds me of summer blue and I wasn't a huge fan of that one.


----------



## citybaglady

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo22 & Citybaglady. Is Vonmaur only online? As we are visiting NYC from outside the US for a week, so I need to go to a store to shop.
> I may just have to see which bags appeal to me once we're there I suppose. Which colour Selma would people suggest for a fairly neutral wardrobe? I wear a lot of cream, white, blue, pink, black, grey.


 Can you have the bag delivered to the hotel you are staying in in NYC? As fas as colors, I love the pearl grey color, such a beautiful color that goes with everything. Other good neutrals are luggage, dark khaki, white and navy. Good luck with whatever color you choose!


----------



## Bootlover07

citybaglady said:


> Can you have the bag delivered to the hotel you are staying in in NYC? As fas as colors, I love the pearl grey color, such a beautiful color that goes with everything. Other good neutrals are luggage, dark khaki, white and navy. Good luck with whatever color you choose!




I second the pearl grey! I have that one and it's so classy and goes with everything. My favorite thing is that it goes with everything like black or brown but it's a little more unique. Navy is very pretty too!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards has the heritage blue selma in both large and medium.


 


ley2 said:


> Do they have sales now?
> 
> By the way, Macys also has selma heritage blue..


 


Bootlover07 said:


> I was on the Dillard's site this morning and no online sales on the selma. Maybe you could check in store. I saw the heritage blue, it's not really my cup of tea. It reminds me of summer blue and I wasn't a huge fan of that one.


 
AuntJulie posted in the "Chat about the 'Deals' thread" that Dillards has their biggest sale of the year on New Years Day.  I don't have a Dillards store where I live, but, if you do, that would be the day to go in store looking for a heritage blue Selma.

If heritage blue is similar to summer blue, then I agree with Bootlover07.  I think the color looks great in pictures, but when I saw it in person I wasn't as impressed.  For some reason, I really love the older color powder blue, though.  I think powder blue has a hint of grey in it, which I love.


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> Smiley, would you mind giving me any info on your two new beautiful bags? I looked on the Macys website but nada!



Here's one of them I took a picterus of the tags


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> Here's one of them I took a picterus of the tags



Here's the other one , I hope this helps let me know if you need anything else I know a few stores had the fushia . The first one they shipped me was a floor model &#128547; so they did a search for me and I went to the store and exchanged it then I saw navy &#128525;&#128525;&#128521;


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Raspberry is not the same as fuschia.  Fuschia is a darker pink with purple undertones.  Raspberry is a bright pink.





GeeSmith said:


> Same as mine. Mine is raspberry not sure tho if its same as fuschia



They are different  my picture is so hard to show but it shows some


----------



## EmmieMc

I went to the Michael Kors store in Chicago today and they only had the medium Selma in one color-black. I was very disappointed since I wanted to see different colors in person.


----------



## 2 stars

EmmieMc said:


> I went to the Michael Kors store in Chicago today and they only had the medium Selma in one color-black. I was very disappointed since I wanted to see different colors in person.


They hardly ever have medium selmas there. My local Macy's has better inventory and handbag variety than the Michael Kors store.


----------



## geroithe

Minkette said:


> I loved Mandarin..... I would loved it even more with silver hardware!


i have the mandarin, and it is a GORGEOUS colour. it is my permanent work bag, and adds so much pop to my outfit every morning. 

that said, why silver?


----------



## geroithe

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought about it but I already have a sapphire jet set so I don't really need another blue bag even though it's my favorite lol. Blue isn't my favorite color BUT I love it on handbags because it's so pretty and versatile. I'll wait until selma comes out in another color I really love. Maybe mandarin if it comes back...I LOVE that color!!!


i have the mandarin and love it to pieces! it's an amazing pop of colour. 

reebonz has a mandarin one on sale now  http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t11...MICHAEL KORS&rows=All&sort=Available&vint=New


----------



## Minkette

geroithe said:


> i have the mandarin, and it is a GORGEOUS colour. it is my permanent work bag, and adds so much pop to my outfit every morning.
> 
> that said, why silver?


The MK gold is just too gold for me. I am not a fan of gold in general and when it is quite yellow toned and glossy, it totally clashes with my skin tone. My husband even bought me a 2nd wedding band set (exchanged really) in white gold because we both agreed that gold is just not for us. I equate it to how ridiculous I look in anything yellow. Just can't do it.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> The MK gold is just too gold for me. I am not a fan of gold in general and when it is quite yellow toned and glossy, it totally clashes with my skin tone. My husband even bought me a 2nd wedding band set (exchanged really) in white gold because we both agreed that gold is just not for us. I equate it to how ridiculous I look in anything yellow. Just can't do it.


I agree that MK gold is very yellow toned and glossy.  I love it against colors, but not as much against shades of black, white, or grey.


----------



## ley2

geroithe said:


> i have the mandarin and love it to pieces! it's an amazing pop of colour.
> 
> reebonz has a mandarin one on sale now  http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t11...MICHAEL KORS&rows=All&sort=Available&vint=New



I think this is orange.. not mandarin..


----------



## Bootlover07

geroithe said:


> i have the mandarin and love it to pieces! it's an amazing pop of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> reebonz has a mandarin one on sale now  http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t11...MICHAEL KORS&rows=All&sort=Available&vint=New




Do you find it to be pretty versatile? I LOVE the color, I'm just afraid it won't go with my wardrobe. My wardrobe is pretty neutral for the most part though; a little more colorful in the summer


----------



## lrockm

It looks great on you ~~


----------



## sunnyke

Hi everybody!
The first I would like to apologize for my English. I am not a native speaker. I bought a few days ago Selma messenger size medium from www.monnierfreres.co.uk. I got my bag yesterday but I was surprised because bag was smaller than I expected. I checked the original site of Michael Kors and according measurements it is definetely Selma mini but label on the bag says medium. I paid 195 pound for it. Is it fake or what? Suzie


----------



## geroithe

Bootlover07 said:


> Do you find it to be pretty versatile? I LOVE the color, I'm just afraid it won't go with my wardrobe. My wardrobe is pretty neutral for the most part though; a little more colorful in the summer



Yes I find it to be versatile for everything! It is my everyday work bag actually. It carries all my A4 documents and even my laptop, and it is still holding up very well. I'll say go for it!

Then again, I have a weakness for orange bags.


----------



## ley2

sunnyke said:


> Hi everybody!
> The first I would like to apologize for my English. I am not a native speaker. I bought a few days ago Selma messenger size medium from www.monnierfreres.co.uk. I got my bag yesterday but I was surprised because bag was smaller than I expected. I checked the original site of Michael Kors and according measurements it is definetely Selma mini but label on the bag says medium. I paid 195 pound for it. Is it fake or what? Suzie



Whats the bag size you received? MD is supposed to be medium messenger.. width approx 23cm. Mini is much smaller..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> The MK gold is just too gold for me. I am not a fan of gold in general and when it is quite yellow toned and glossy, it totally clashes with my skin tone. My husband even bought me a 2nd wedding band set (exchanged really) in white gold because we both agreed that gold is just not for us. I equate it to how ridiculous I look in anything yellow. Just can't do it.


I know what you mean. Not all of us wear gold well. I look terrible in it. I think it's my coloring. I only wear silver, white gold or platinum. It looks great on other ladies, just not on me. My husband looks great in gold, but he prefers silver too. Besides, it goes great with our chrome! lol!


----------



## sunnyke

ley2 said:


> Whats the bag size you received? MD is supposed to be medium messenger.. width approx 23cm. Mini is much smaller..


So it is ok then? It has 9 inch/23 cm but when I checked Michael Kors´s website the mini Selma has 8. icnh/21.69 cm so it is very small difference. It is my first bag from Michael Kors so I am really new at it. According to price I thought I was buying this bigger bag: http://www.harrods.com/product/selma-messenger-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000003483667 but I guess it was just my mistake then.


----------



## ubo22

sunnyke said:


> So it is ok then? It has 9 inch/23 cm but when I checked Michael Kors´s website the mini Selma has 8. icnh/21.69 cm so it is very small difference. It is my first bag from Michael Kors so I am really new at it. According to price I thought I was buying this bigger bag: http://www.harrods.com/product/selma-messenger-bag/michael-michael-kors/000000000003483667 but I guess it was just my mistake then.


 
The MK site isn't always correct with their measurements.  I also think, looking more closely, that the Harrods site might also be off with its measurements.  I usually check Nordstrom's and Zappos' websites when I want to confirm measurements.  For the medium Selma messenger...

Nordstrom 7"H x 9"L x 4"D = 18cm H x 23cm L x 10cm D 
Zappos 7"H x 9"L x 4.25"D = 18cm H x 23cm L x 10cm D

MK has it as 6.5"H x 10.5"L x 3"D.  I'm pretty sure the length and depth are incorrect here.  MK is probably including the flared side wings in their length measurement.

Harrods has it as 18cm H x 28cm L x 11cm D = 7"H x 11"L x 4.5"D.  I'm pretty sure the length is incorrect here.  Harrods is probably including the flared side wings in their length measurement.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sunnyke

ubo22 said:


> The MK site isn't always correct with their measurements.  I also think, looking more closely, that the Harrods site might also be off with its measurements.  I usually check Nordstrom's and Zappos' websites when I want to confirm measurements.  For the medium Selma messenger...
> 
> Nordstrom 7"H x 9"L x 4"D = 18cm H x 23cm L x 10cm D
> Zappos 7"H x 9"L x 4.25"D = 18cm H x 23cm L x 10cm D
> 
> MK has it as 6.5"H x 10.5"L x 3"D.  I'm pretty sure the length and depth are incorrect here.  MK is probably including the flared side wings in their length measurement.
> 
> Harrods has it as 18cm H x 28cm L x 11cm D = 7"H x 11"L x 4.5"D.  I'm pretty sure the length is incorrect here.  Harrods is probably including the flared side wings in their length measurement.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you very much for your response. I didn´t know about that so it really really helped me   I was worried I bought fake or something. Thanks again.


----------



## ley2

sunnyke said:


> Thank you very much for your response. I didn´t know about that so it really really helped me   I was worried I bought fake or something. Thanks again.



My medium satchel width is about 27-28cm. So yes I agree with ubo22 harods site shows wrong info.


----------



## marcott2

Ladies,


Im officially a Selma addict, as now have the black with gold hw, the dark pink/black with silver hw and the luggage with gold hw...all bought this month. literally my new fav back for work and play. question is im love quilted bags and have the Susannah quilted.....and im considering the black quilted Selma with gold hardware....BUT, there is something that makes  me hesitate about the quilted Selma. I feel the saffiano Selma is VERY CLASSIC and high end (despite being an affordable MK bag) and the quilted to me, lacks something. the flat leather going across the top portion with the zipper I think was a bad idea (should have been all quilting and no flat leather and NO ZIPPER in my opinion) then I would have absolutely loved it. But I still really like it, just think I would go to the reg saffiano daily and may not use this at all? Also, I located a similar bag to Selma, another higher end designer, that is slightly bigger....that is not much more cost wise and I may appreciate that bag being I already have 3 Selma's......thoughts??? I would appreciate any thoughts! thanks much and happy holidays!!


----------



## Bootlover07

marcott2 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> Im officially a Selma addict, as now have the black with gold hw, the dark pink/black with silver hw and the luggage with gold hw...all bought this month. literally my new fav back for work and play. question is im love quilted bags and have the Susannah quilted.....and im considering the black quilted Selma with gold hardware....BUT, there is something that makes  me hesitate about the quilted Selma. I feel the saffiano Selma is VERY CLASSIC and high end (despite being an affordable MK bag) and the quilted to me, lacks something. the flat leather going across the top portion with the zipper I think was a bad idea (should have been all quilting and no flat leather and NO ZIPPER in my opinion) then I would have absolutely loved it. But I still really like it, just think I would go to the reg saffiano daily and may not use this at all? Also, I located a similar bag to Selma, another higher end designer, that is slightly bigger....that is not much more cost wise and I may appreciate that bag being I already have 3 Selma's......thoughts??? I would appreciate any thoughts! thanks much and happy holidays!!




I'm also a selma addict even though I currently only have one (pearl grey). I'm not a huge fan of the quilted; I think it's beautiful but the saffiano is what I love about the selma. Maybe try a new style in the quilted leather since you already have 3 selmas?


----------



## marcott2

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm also a selma addict even though I currently only have one (pearl grey). I'm not a huge fan of the quilted; I think it's beautiful but the saffiano is what I love about the selma. Maybe try a new style in the quilted leather since you already have 3 selmas?




thanks so much for your thoughts and you seem like you sorta get where im coming from with the quilted Selma being questionable.....actually the bag im thinking of getting if I don't get the quilted Selma is a highly discounted zac posen bag...that is similar to the large Selma in saffiano......just about 2 inches wider and 2 inches more in depth and snap closure on top. the black Selma I have used every day except 3 days the last 2.5 weeks and I NEVER DO THAT. I rotate almost daily and I haven't found a bag this practical that I literally live in daily since my two LV artsy's. I love the saffiano that it is so resilient too....no worries about nicks on leather and after about 2 weeks of straight use still looks store bought. so, im thinking of getting the posen as is slightly larger and im typically a big bag girl. Passed on the Selma all year thinking I couldn't manage a smaller bag (the large is more like a medium sized bag to me)...but I was wrong, obviously. so, its either get the quilted Selma OR get the posen in saffiano that is similar to my Selma BUT is slightly larger. I think I would rotate these two bags consistently during the work week. so, your thoughts are to pass the quilted version and get the saffiano zac posen that is slightly bigger instead?


THANK YOU! Im so on the fence.


----------



## marcott2

also, 
do I keep the dark pink/black Selma? got it so discounted at Macys in early Dec and was going to give as a gift, then decided to keep it for myself and although I took stuffing out and cut tag I haven't managed to wear the colorblock. I think that I should actually return it.......trying to decide if I should even keep that one as well....all these decisions.


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> thanks so much for your thoughts and you seem like you sorta get where im coming from with the quilted Selma being questionable.....actually the bag im thinking of getting if I don't get the quilted Selma is a highly discounted zac posen bag...that is similar to the large Selma in saffiano......just about 2 inches wider and 2 inches more in depth and snap closure on top. the black Selma I have used every day except 3 days the last 2.5 weeks and I NEVER DO THAT. I rotate almost daily and I haven't found a bag this practical that I literally live in daily since my two LV artsy's. I love the saffiano that it is so resilient too....no worries about nicks on leather and after about 2 weeks of straight use still looks store bought. so, im thinking of getting the posen as is slightly larger and im typically a big bag girl. Passed on the Selma all year thinking I couldn't manage a smaller bag (the large is more like a medium sized bag to me)...but I was wrong, obviously. so, its either get the quilted Selma OR get the posen in saffiano that is similar to my Selma BUT is slightly larger. I think I would rotate these two bags consistently during the work week. so, your thoughts are to pass the quilted version and get the saffiano zac posen that is slightly bigger instead?
> 
> THANK YOU! Im so on the fence.





marcott2 said:


> also,
> do I keep the dark pink/black Selma? got it so discounted at Macys in early Dec and was going to give as a gift, then decided to keep it for myself and although I took stuffing out and cut tag I haven't managed to wear the colorblock. I think that I should actually return it.......trying to decide if I should even keep that one as well....all these decisions.



If you're on the fence about the quilted Selma and like large bags (like me ), then go with the Zac Posen bag.  Can you still gift the colorblock Selma?


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> If you're on the fence about the quilted Selma and like large bags (like me ), then go with the Zac Posen bag.  Can you still gift the colorblock Selma?




no, all  my gifts were given....ended up giving a kate spade wallet to the gal I was thinking for the colorblock....hoping I can return it to Macys if I decide not to keep it. have you seen the quilted Selma? do you like it? Yes, im leaning more and more to the Posen bag.......I agree.  just hard making a decision as I shouldn't even buy another bag anyway. ha.


----------



## jazzyj1021

marcott2 said:


> hoping I can return it to Macys if I decide not to keep it. have you seen the quilted Selma? do you like it? Yes, im leaning more and more to the Posen bag.......I agree.  just hard making a decision as I shouldn't even buy another bag anyway. ha.




Sounds like you don't really want the color block. Return it if you can. 
Personally I really like the quilted Selma. (I like bags with some type of decoration[studs, grommets, etc] )
Macys had it on sale for 190 something then with a code it was down to 160ish. If I could of gotten it at that price I would of jumped for it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have the large quilted selma in both black and claret. They are my first selma's even though I own quite a bit of MK. I never liked saffiano selma's until I saw the quilted. They are beautifully made.  I just thought the saffiano's were a little plain for me.  I buy hamilton's in saffiano and regular leather though. We all have likes and dislike when it comes to handbags but I love my quilted selma's.


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> no, all  my gifts were given....ended up giving a kate spade wallet to the gal I was thinking for the colorblock....hoping I can return it to Macys if I decide not to keep it. have you seen the quilted Selma? do you like it? Yes, im leaning more and more to the Posen bag.......I agree.  just hard making a decision as I shouldn't even buy another bag anyway. ha.


I've never seen the quilted Selma in person, but think it looks pretty based on pics I've seen on this thread.  Maybe try and return your colorblock Selma if you aren't finding you love it.  I only purchase a bag when I'm absolutely in love with it.  You know...when your heart skips a beat every time you see it.


----------



## marcott2

All,


thanks so much for your thoughts....wish I knew what to do as still toying with this decision......if anyone else has an opinion to share would so appreciate it....get another quilted Selma OR similar to the saffiano black Selma (at I already have and am obsessed with) BUT bigger (which is a plus) and by a slightly higher end designer. 


TIA!!!!


----------



## marcott2

Ok, 


last of my thoughts for the night....then off to dinner with my mom. You will  not believe, I packed up my colorblock to take back to Macys after dinner and my mother, goes "why the heck would you get rid of that? that's a beautiful bag!".......OMG, was using that return to perchance justify both the quilted black Selma and the posen bag. HILARIOUS. I look forward to more of your thoughts about which to pick and the dark pink/black colorblock?? Do you all like the colorblocks? I got such a great price but think they are trendy and may soon look dated.


----------



## Bootlover07

marcott2 said:


> thanks so much for your thoughts and you seem like you sorta get where im coming from with the quilted Selma being questionable.....actually the bag im thinking of getting if I don't get the quilted Selma is a highly discounted zac posen bag...that is similar to the large Selma in saffiano......just about 2 inches wider and 2 inches more in depth and snap closure on top. the black Selma I have used every day except 3 days the last 2.5 weeks and I NEVER DO THAT. I rotate almost daily and I haven't found a bag this practical that I literally live in daily since my two LV artsy's. I love the saffiano that it is so resilient too....no worries about nicks on leather and after about 2 weeks of straight use still looks store bought. so, im thinking of getting the posen as is slightly larger and im typically a big bag girl. Passed on the Selma all year thinking I couldn't manage a smaller bag (the large is more like a medium sized bag to me)...but I was wrong, obviously. so, its either get the quilted Selma OR get the posen in saffiano that is similar to my Selma BUT is slightly larger. I think I would rotate these two bags consistently during the work week. so, your thoughts are to pass the quilted version and get the saffiano zac posen that is slightly bigger instead?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! Im so on the fence.


I would get the Zac Posen; it sounds like you're not totally sold on the quilted. Regarding the color block...I think those are GORGEOUS, but I personally could see myself getting tired of it. However, if you truly love it then keep it! People are constantly asking me if something I'm wearing is still in style and I'm like uh I like it and I'm rocking it so heck yeah!


----------



## EmmieMc

marcott2 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> Im officially a Selma addict, as now have the black with gold hw, the dark pink/black with silver hw and the luggage with gold hw...all bought this month. literally my new fav back for work and play. question is im love quilted bags and have the Susannah quilted.....and im considering the black quilted Selma with gold hardware....BUT, there is something that makes  me hesitate about the quilted Selma. I feel the saffiano Selma is VERY CLASSIC and high end (despite being an affordable MK bag) and the quilted to me, lacks something. the flat leather going across the top portion with the zipper I think was a bad idea (should have been all quilting and no flat leather and NO ZIPPER in my opinion) then I would have absolutely loved it. But I still really like it, just think I would go to the reg saffiano daily and may not use this at all? Also, I located a similar bag to Selma, another higher end designer, that is slightly bigger....that is not much more cost wise and I may appreciate that bag being I already have 3 Selma's......thoughts??? I would appreciate any thoughts! thanks much and happy holidays!!




Actually I think the quilted Selma looks more expensive than the Saffiano leather. I love that almond color.


----------



## coivcte

marcott2 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> last of my thoughts for the night....then off to dinner with my mom. You will  not believe, I packed up my colorblock to take back to Macys after dinner and my mother, goes "why the heck would you get rid of that? that's a beautiful bag!".......OMG, was using that return to perchance justify both the quilted black Selma and the posen bag. HILARIOUS. I look forward to more of your thoughts about which to pick and the dark pink/black colorblock?? Do you all like the colorblocks? I got such a great price but think they are trendy and may soon look dated.




Can you show us a photo of the colorblock?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Here are my large quilted selma's. They really are beautiful, well made handbags.


----------



## bellevie0891

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Here are my large quilted selma's. They really are beautiful, well made handbags.




Pretty!! Love the leopard tassel.


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Here are my large quilted selma's. They really are beautiful, well made handbags.




I love how the claret selma looks with the puff..... &#128515;


----------



## acm1134

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Here are my large quilted selma's. They really are beautiful, well made handbags.


I need one of these in my life


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

They are pretty much on sale everywhere right now. I bought the claret the first time I laid eyes on it. I knew that color would sell out first in the large size. The black I bought on deep discount when Dillards had an additional off sale, SCORE!!! The walnut color, I just did not need. I have a Tre Vero satchel and Dooney florentine satchel in almost the same color and I rarely use either one.


----------



## acm1134

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They are pretty much on sale everywhere right now. I bought the claret the first time I laid eyes on it. I knew that color would sell out first in the large size. The black I bought on deep discount when Dillards had an additional off sale, SCORE!!! The walnut color, I just did not need. I have a Tre Vero satchel and Dooney florentine satchel in almost the same color and I rarely use either one.


are both of yours the large ?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

acm1134 said:


> are both of yours the large ?


Yes.


----------



## acm1134

I have to say, I had a growing addiction to the Hamilton, but now I think I'm falling back in love with the selma. Wish I wouldn't have sold off most of mine ! lolol


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> I have to say, I had a growing addiction to the Hamilton, but now I think I'm falling back in love with the selma. Wish I wouldn't have sold off most of mine ! lolol


I love the Selma too... However, I am quickly realizing it is not comfortable for me to carry. I am not a girl that likes to carry handbags on the crook of my arm... I also don't like a structured large crossbody... I have come to realize I am a shoulder bag/hobo/tote girl and the skinny/long shoulder strap on the selma satchel is just not as comfortable as I'd like it to be. It also hangs between my waist and knee on my petite frame (awkward)... So beautiful but the lack of a functional/comfortable way to carry it makes me leave them on my shelf... Debating on selling more of my collection.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I saw someone carrying a navy selma today and it was just gorgeous. I couldn't tell if it was the medium or the large. I have a medium dark dune and I feel like it gets pretty heavy already.

Does anyone know where to find a medium navy selma? I saw a large navy on Macys.com but medium seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone have a picture of the Fuschia Sutton and Selma side by side? Can't decide between the two


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> I love the Selma too... However, I am quickly realizing it is not comfortable for me to carry. I am not a girl that likes to carry handbags on the crook of my arm... I also don't like a structured large crossbody... I have come to realize I am a shoulder bag/hobo/tote girl and the skinny/long shoulder strap on the selma satchel is just not as comfortable as I'd like it to be. It also hangs between my waist and knee on my petite frame (awkward)... So beautiful but the lack of a functional/comfortable way to carry it makes me leave them on my shelf... Debating on selling more of my collection.


I would love it if MK made wider, detachable, saffiano leather shoulder straps in all the colors and sold them separately.  I would jump on that so quickly!

The Selma still works for me because I only use the shoulder strap when necessary and like having that option.  I think the Selma looks best when hand carried, and it's great to have a nice, structured handbag in the collection.

But I know what you mean about shoulder bags.  I love them, too, and wish designers would get the hint that they need to make straps on totes longer and wider for shoulder carry.   The hobo style is also great, but doesn't seem to be as popular as in the past.  I still carry my LV Galliera hobo style bag pretty much all summer long on the weekends.  I like my structured bags for weekdays.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw someone carrying a navy selma today and it was just gorgeous. I couldn't tell if it was the medium or the large. I have a medium dark dune and I feel like it gets pretty heavy already.
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a medium navy selma? I saw a large navy on Macys.com but medium seems to be sold out everywhere.


 
Check the MK website.


----------



## Bootlover07

I went to Macy's and I was pleasantly surprised to see that they had an electric blue selma and a mandarin selma so I tried on both just to see how I liked them. The electric blue is VERY similar to my sapphire sutton. After looking at both I really like the mandarin! I didn't remember it being so bright but it's a gorgeous color! There was the cutest old lady watching me and she said "oh honey, get the orange...its fun and fabulous and you look like you are too!" LOL


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to Macy's and I was pleasantly surprised to see that they had an electric blue selma and a mandarin selma so I tried on both just to see how I liked them. The electric blue is VERY similar to my sapphire sutton. After looking at both I really like the mandarin! I didn't remember it being so bright but it's a gorgeous color! There was the cutest old lady watching me and she said "oh honey, get the orange...its fun and fabulous and you look like you are too!" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845229


I love both colors!  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Danielle1590

Finally here! Bought it back in october, but had it shipped to my bf's family who came over for christmas. I had to wait 2,5 months, but saved a lot of money


----------



## ubo22

Danielle1590 said:


> Finally here! Bought it back in october, but had it shipped to my bf's family who came over for christmas. I had to wait 2,5 months, but saved a lot of money


Wasn't it worth the wait?  Love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Check the MK website.



ahhh thank you!! now i have to try really hard not to get it


----------



## 2 stars

tonyaann said:


> Anyone have a picture of the Fuschia Sutton and Selma side by side? Can't decide between the two


Don't you have a large fuschia selma already?


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> Don't you have a large fuschia selma already?




I do. Thinking I may swap it out for a Sutton. Need a visual so I can make up my super indecisive mind


----------



## 2 stars

tonyaann said:


> I do. Thinking I may swap it out for a Sutton. Need a visual so I can make up my super indecisive mind


Oh gotcha!

I bought the medium fuschia almost a month ago and can't seem to find the right outfit to finally take it out. My hubby keeps telling me to just return it but I'm afraid i'll want to buy it back. LOL


----------



## DiamondsForever

An early Happy New Year ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. Hubby and I are in NYC on our NY holiday. I finally joined the club today! So excited.. My final choice was a Medium Selma in Dark Khaki. 10% off at Macy's international visitor discount. Nearly brought a Raspberry Medium Selma at MK on 5th Av yesterday, but think the light bag for summer will be so useful and I have boots this colour for winter! So dark khaki is an all rounder. No sign of Black with SHW which would have been first choice.
 This was after 2 blue boxes from Tiffany but that's for another forum discussion..


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> An early Happy New Year ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. Hubby and I are in NYC on our NY holiday. I finally joined the club today! So excited.. My final choice was a Medium Selma in Dark Khaki. 10% off at Macy's international visitor discount. Nearly brought a Raspberry Medium Selma at MK on 5th Av yesterday, but think the light bag for summer will be so useful and I have boots this colour for winter! So dark khaki is an all rounder. No sign of Black with SHW which would have been first choice.
> This was after 2 blue boxes from Tiffany but that's for another forum discussion..



Omg there are more medium Selma's in dark khaki? That is so exciting I remember I wanted to buy one last Christmas and they sold out, but the ultimate would be a medium Selma in dark dune.....I think I saw the medium dark khaki on lord and Taylor but it is just too expensive for me to order online, it's not worth it, I have to wait to see them in stores again!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm looking into buying my first Selma (been a coach girl my entire life). I'm 5'2" 110lbs and am not sure if I should get a medium or large. I typically carry just a wallet, wristlet, keys, and my phone that all fit in most of my mini bags but I would like the option to also fit a few diapers, wipes, and snacks for quick trips out with my 4 year old and 1 year old. What do you ladies suggest?


----------



## Bootlover07

Harley77 said:


> I'm looking into buying my first Selma (been a coach girl my entire life). I'm 5'2" 110lbs and am not sure if I should get a medium or large. I typically carry just a wallet, wristlet, keys, and my phone that all fit in most of my mini bags but I would like the option to also fit a few diapers, wipes, and snacks for quick trips out with my 4 year old and 1 year old. What do you ladies suggest?




I would try on both. I'm 5'3 and about 114 and in theory the medium should work for me, but I feel like it looks too small and there's not enough room. I actually posted model shots of the electric blue and mandarin on the previous page; both are large so you could see what they look like on someone with a similar frame. I would try on both and put your stuff on both sizes before making a final decision.


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> I'm looking into buying my first Selma (been a coach girl my entire life). I'm 5'2" 110lbs and am not sure if I should get a medium or large. I typically carry just a wallet, wristlet, keys, and my phone that all fit in most of my mini bags but I would like the option to also fit a few diapers, wipes, and snacks for quick trips out with my 4 year old and 1 year old. What do you ladies suggest?


 


Bootlover07 said:


> I would try on both. I'm 5'3 and about 114 and in theory the medium should work for me, but I feel like it looks too small and there's not enough room. I actually posted model shots of the electric blue and mandarin on the previous page; both are large so you could see what they look like on someone with a similar frame. I would try on both and put your stuff on both sizes before making a final decision.


I agree, try on both.  With the stuff you normally carry, I think the medium would work.  But with the extra stuff you want to carry, it may not.


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Anyone have a picture of the Fuschia Sutton and Selma side by side? Can't decide between the two



I have both let me try find a pic


----------



## sunblock

here we go


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> here we go




Your the best!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> I would try on both. I'm 5'3 and about 114 and in theory the medium should work for me, but I feel like it looks too small and there's not enough room. I actually posted model shots of the electric blue and mandarin on the previous page; both are large so you could see what they look like on someone with a similar frame. I would try on both and put your stuff on both sizes before making a final decision.




Believe it or not but there aren't any medium selmas to try out at my local Macy's or Dillard's. I think I will just go ahead and order the large.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ubo22 said:


> I agree, try on both.  With the stuff you normally carry, I think the medium would work.  But with the extra stuff you want to carry, it may not.



Thanks for the advice! I'm going to order the large. There aren't any mediums in stock at my local mall to even try.


----------



## Bootlover07

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm going to order the large. There aren't any mediums in stock at my local mall to even try.




Well if you order the large and don't like it you can always order a medium! Macy's has them in store sporadically. Hope you love it! What color are you getting?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> Well if you order the large and don't like it you can always order a medium! Macy's has them in store sporadically. Hope you love it! What color are you getting?



I'm thinking about grape. I like violet better but don't like ghw. 90% of my bags have silver or gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Bootlover07

Harley77 said:


> I'm thinking about grape. I like violet better but don't like ghw. 90% of my bags have silver or gunmetal hardware.




I had grape and returned it only because I wanted something a little brighter. I like violet too, but I also prefer silver hardware. I personally think the grape is a more versatile shade because it's a little darker. I think it would a great first selma!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> I had grape and returned it only because I wanted something a little brighter. I like violet too, but I also prefer silver hardware. I personally think the grape is a more versatile shade because it's a little darker. I think it would a great first selma!




I also like the metallic silver they have. If Macy's or somewhere else was having a sale I think I would buy both! !


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Your the best!!! Thank you!!!



No problem


----------



## bambi88

I get my large selma in black next week! My first ever designer bag I am so excited 
I've been stalking it for a year now but everything is so expensive here in Australia


----------



## ley2

bambi88 said:


> I get my large selma in black next week! My first ever designer bag I am so excited
> I've been stalking it for a year now but everything is so expensive here in Australia



Congrats! Black is definifely a versatile color  its addictive!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

bambi88 said:


> I get my large selma in black next week! My first ever designer bag I am so excited
> I've been stalking it for a year now but everything is so expensive here in Australia


Uh oh!! You have been bitten by the MK handbag bug! Congrats, you will love her. Looking forward to your pic posts. Show us what you got!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just unwrapped my new Medium Dark Khaki Selma! Home safe all the way from NYC to London. Can't wait to start using her!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I just unwrapped my new Medium Dark Khaki Selma! Home safe all the way from NYC to London. Can't wait to start using her!


Love!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

DiamondsForever said:


> I just unwrapped my new Medium Dark Khaki Selma! Home safe all the way from NYC to London. Can't wait to start using her!




Pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

bambi88 said:


> I get my large selma in black next week! My first ever designer bag I am so excited
> 
> I've been stalking it for a year now but everything is so expensive here in Australia




Congrats!!! Large Black Selma is one of all time faves


----------



## sarodef

hi, i have been looking at selma's for a really long time and my medium in black arrived yesterday and I'm so excited to get a large.

still thinking through black/white, cadet, navy or zinnia. ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## ley2

sarodef said:


> hi, i have been looking at selma's for a really long time and my medium in black arrived yesterday and I'm so excited to get a large.
> 
> still thinking through black/white, cadet, navy or zinnia. ahhhhhhhh.



What is cadet and zinnia color?


----------



## sarodef

ley2 said:


> What is cadet and zinnia color?




cadet's a bright blue color and zinnia's pink almost close to fuschia but I think it's a little brighter. PROB hard to find these colors now.


----------



## ley2

sarodef said:


> cadet's a bright blue color and zinnia's pink almost close to fuschia but I think it's a little brighter. PROB hard to find these colors now.



Oh.. older season color.. where did you find them?


----------



## cdtracing

Harley77 said:


> I'm thinking about grape. I like violet better but don't like ghw. 90% of my bags have silver or gunmetal hardware.


I'm having the same dilemma.  I never thought I would like a purple purse but I really like the violet & grape colors.   I also really like the silver hardware.  I'm sitting the fence & now violet is next to impossible to find. ullhair:


----------



## AstridRhapsody

cdtracing said:


> I'm having the same dilemma.  I never thought I would like a purple purse but I really like the violet & grape colors.   I also really like the silver hardware.  I'm sitting the fence & now violet is next to impossible to find. ullhair:



I will have my 2nd coach purple iris saffiano borough delivered this week and am going to buy a grape selma as well. I will then decide between the 2. My first coach borough came with corner wear and scratches so I returned it.  I'm thinking maybe the selma is a more durable saffiano.


----------



## cdtracing

I need an intervention!!!!  I have 2 Selma bags...one is gray croco & the other is black grommet.  I am now on the mad hunt for more!!  I know for a fact I want an Electric Blue one (would love Sapphire but can't seem to find that color).  I never have been a pink or purple girl but I'm really liking the grape & the violet colors as well as the pink colors.  Macy's & Bloomingdales have the Electric Blue in stock but not on sale.  Anyone have any reputable site suggestions with great prices???  I'm keeping an eye on Macy's, Dillard's, & Bloomingdale's sites in case they have any sales.  I don't like to deal with L&T.  My husband needs to build me a new closet!  LOL


----------



## Christa72720

cdtracing said:


> I'm having the same dilemma.  I never thought I would like a purple purse but I really like the violet & grape colors.   I also really like the silver hardware.  I'm sitting the fence & now violet is next to impossible to find. ullhair:


The Macy's at Valley Fair mall in Utah still has the a violet as of yesterday &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## AMLoveBags

Has anyone seen this IRL?  It's the first time I've seen a black croc selma......


----------



## acm1134

AMLoveBags said:


> Has anyone seen this IRL?  It's the first time I've seen a black croc selma......




I have seen it at my mk boutique and it was really pretty !


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I agree, it's very pretty, quite chic and dressy. It was in the MK boutique, at least it was about a week or so ago. It also comes in true silver and gold(pale), but I think they were only in medium size.


----------



## cdtracing

Black is very elegant.  I've seen this in medium at MK in Atlanta area.


----------



## bambi88

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=5kn52w" target="_blan
Eppppp my first ever designer bag came today!!!
I'm already eyeing off the leopard print selma!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> I'm having the same dilemma.  I never thought I would like a purple purse but I really like the violet & grape colors.   I also really like the silver hardware.  I'm sitting the fence & now violet is next to impossible to find. ullhair:




Love my Violet even though it has gold hw


----------



## cdtracing

I don't know if anyone has already asked but can anyone post a picture of violet & grape MK's side by side for a color shade comparison?


----------



## peggyplaw

May I ask if anyone know the size difference between the MED & LARGE FUSCHIA STUD?

Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if anyone has already asked but can anyone post a picture of violet & grape MK's side by side for a color shade comparison?


See post #7612 in this thread.


----------



## ubo22

peggyplaw said:


> May I ask if anyone know the size difference between the MED & LARGE FUSCHIA STUD?
> 
> Thank you!


The large Selma is 13"L x 10"H x 6"D (accurate because I have one)
The medium Selma is 12"L x 9"H x 5"D (approximate because all the websites have different measurements listed)

I think this is true for all Selmas, including the studded ones.


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if anyone has already asked but can anyone post a picture of violet & grape MK's side by side for a color shade comparison?




There was also a separate thread on comparison


----------



## peggyplaw

ubo22 said:


> The large Selma is 13"L x 10"H x 6"D (accurate because I have one)
> The medium Selma is 12"L x 9"H x 5"D (approximate because all the websites have different measurements listed)
> 
> I think this is true for all Selmas, including the studded ones.


thank you!


----------



## chanelcandy

hey all i need your help! so i bought the medium selma in apple colour yesterday but it has deep dents/lines on it - you can't see it in every lighting but im a perfectionist and the lighting in my room i can see it and it just looks shabby. FROM EXPERIENCE have you ever had this problem and will they soften out? or do you think i should go back to the store and ask to swap for another one. the one on the back is particularly bad that looks like a deep cut/bend/dent (first 2 pics) but the front ones look shabby and like its got lines running through! it looks better in pics than real life lol. help??!?!?!


----------



## ubo22

chanelcandy said:


> hey all i need your help! so i bought the medium selma in apple colour yesterday but it has deep dents/lines on it - you can't see it in every lighting but im a perfectionist and the lighting in my room i can see it and it just looks shabby. FROM EXPERIENCE have you ever had this problem and will they soften out? or do you think i should go back to the store and ask to swap for another one. the one on the back is particularly bad that looks like a deep cut/bend/dent (first 2 pics) but the front ones look shabby and like its got lines running through! it looks better in pics than real life lol. help??!?!?!


 
This thread on how to get dents out of saffiano leather may help...
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...low-dryer-results-872382.html?highlight=dents


----------



## coivcte

chanelcandy said:


> hey all i need your help! so i bought the medium selma in apple colour yesterday but it has deep dents/lines on it - you can't see it in every lighting but im a perfectionist and the lighting in my room i can see it and it just looks shabby. FROM EXPERIENCE have you ever had this problem and will they soften out? or do you think i should go back to the store and ask to swap for another one. the one on the back is particularly bad that looks like a deep cut/bend/dent (first 2 pics) but the front ones look shabby and like its got lines running through! it looks better in pics than real life lol. help??!?!?!



I would say exchange it if you can. 
I had a big dent one of the side panel of my brand new Mandarin Medium Selma.
I tried using the heat from a hair drier then stuffing it with heaps of paper for a couple of says and it didn't work.
I took it back to the MK boutique (Australia) and asked if it can be sent back for repair under warranty. At the end, they gave me a new I one and told me that the dent can't be fixed.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Shame on Macy's. I ordered a large Selma on 12/26 and just now received it. I ordered it online and it shipped from a store. Well whoever packed it must be crazy. It was thrown in the largest macys box I have ever seen without any tissue paper, plastic wrap,  or even bubble wrap. They didn't even put it in its dustbag. It is beat up beyond belief. Even has something sticky all over it and pen marks. I wouldn't buy this bag for $25 let alone $225.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Macy's is the friggin worst! I swear! They sent me a hamilton once that was thrown in a box the exact same way! Nothing to protect it at all. It looked USED. The handles were not even completely sealed on the edges. The stitching alone was a complete mess. I was livid. There was an actual HOLE in the bag near the scratched up lock! A hole, come on!-- RETURNED. I will never order from them again, never. MK packages a handbag the right way. Stuffed and protected. Dillards is not reliable either.


----------



## PamK

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Macy's is the friggin worst! I swear! They sent me a hamilton once that was thrown in a box the exact same way! Nothing to protect it at all. It looked USED. The handles were not even completely sealed on the edges. The stitching alone was a complete mess. I was livid. There was an actual HOLE in the bag near the scratched up lock! A hole, come on!-- RETURNED. I will never order from them again, never. MK packages a handbag the right way. Stuffed and protected. Dillards is not reliable either.




+1! Brand new MK colors/styles survive Macy's shipping because they're wrapped in original MK packaging material. All else - beware! Either looks used or run over by a truck. MK does do a beautiful job with their packaging. I sent an MK wrapped Christmas gift, and I heard it was beautiful.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Macy's is the friggin worst! I swear! They sent me a hamilton once that was thrown in a box the exact same way! Nothing to protect it at all. It looked USED. The handles were not even completely sealed on the edges. The stitching alone was a complete mess. I was livid. There was an actual HOLE in the bag near the scratched up lock! A hole, come on!-- RETURNED. I will never order from them again, never. MK packages a handbag the right way. Stuffed and protected. Dillards is not reliable either.



Oh no. I have a coach borough headed my way from Dillard's. I hope I have better luck. That's insane about your Hamilton. I have seen them allow obviously used bags with no tags be returned. I think some SAs just don't want to deal with crazy customers and let them get away with anything.


----------



## citybaglady

Lord and Taylor has the grommet selma on clearance for $171.18 in black and coffee colors
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...lord-and-taylor/selma-grommet-leather-satchel


----------



## EmmieMc

Is that the medium or large Grommet at Lord & Taylor?


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if MK has warranty for the hardware?


----------



## cdtracing

I have a question I hope you Selma ladies can answer for me.  I've been looking at the jeweled Selma online & would like to know what colors it came in.  I've seen mostly white or snake embossed leathers.  In the snake leathers, I see mostly the denim blue.  Anyone know what colors the jeweled Selma came in?  Would love to see pictures of anyone's jeweled babies, too!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I remember seeing jeweled saffiano selma's in powder blue, black, white, fuschia and I think silver. Could be more colors but those are what I remember. I saw a powder blue med in Sam's club a couple of months ago, which seemed strange because they have been out of stock for quite awhile.


----------



## melissatrv

I bought the fuchsia last year.  It is stunning.  Highly recommend it if you are able to find one




cdtracing said:


> I have a question I hope you Selma ladies can answer for me.  I've been looking at the jeweled Selma online & would like to know what colors it came in.  I've seen mostly white or snake embossed leathers.  In the snake leathers, I see mostly the denim blue.  Anyone know what colors the jeweled Selma came in?  Would love to see pictures of anyone's jeweled babies, too!
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm so disappointed. I used my new Medium Selma in Dark Dune yesterday for the 1st time. Noticed on the train home that some of the stitching has started to unravel already. I brought it in Macy's in New York but I live in the UK. Not sure there's anyway for me to be compensated now I'm home?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Here's a picture of the issue with the stitching in my bag. This doesn't look good to me! I intended to use the bag with the long strap so concerned its going to break off. I'd value anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Hello ladies!

I'm a new member here and I have been sooooo interested in purchasing a Selma for so long now. 

I finally took a trip to my Michael Kors store in London to help me decide on which size to get. I'm so glad I done that because I was set on the medium and then realised I should buy the large! 

I'm thinking large luggage &#128515;


----------



## bellevie0891

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm a new member here and I have been sooooo interested in purchasing a Selma for so long now.
> 
> I finally took a trip to my Michael Kors store in London to help me decide on which size to get. I'm so glad I done that because I was set on the medium and then realised I should buy the large!
> 
> I'm thinking large luggage &#128515;




I think that's a great choice!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thank you! I have been debating the sizes for such a long time and having seen them in person now it is so much easier!


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Thank you! I have been debating the sizes for such a long time and having seen them in person now it is so much easier!


You'll love the large luggage Selma.  It's a great color on a great bag!


----------



## sarodef

someone give me advice gahhhhh
so conflicted between navy and luggage for selma large!!!!

so upset that the color block colors are all gone, or well at least the one i really want ;(


----------



## ubo22

sarodef said:


> someone give me advice gahhhhh
> so conflicted between navy and luggage for selma large!!!!
> 
> so upset that the color block colors are all gone, or well at least the one i really want ;(


Get navy if you have a lot of navy pieces in your wardrobe.  If you have a lot of black pieces, I'm not sure it would be a good choice, as sometimes navy doesn't look quite right next to black (like one did some mismatching when getting dressed...LOL).  Luggage is a great year-round, every day medium toned brown that goes with practically everything.  Get luggage, especially, if you have a lot of browns in your wardrobe.


----------



## sinyard

sarodef said:


> someone give me advice gahhhhh
> so conflicted between navy and luggage for selma large!!!!
> 
> so upset that the color block colors are all gone, or well at least the one i really want ;(




Get the luggage color. You can wear black and navy together, but I just prefer black and black. The luggage goes with everything. Start with luggage the get navy later.


----------



## sarodef

ubo22 said:


> Get navy if you have a lot of navy pieces in your wardrobe.  If you have a lot of black pieces, I'm not sure it would be a good choice, as sometimes navy doesn't look quite right next to black (like one did some mismatching when getting dressed...LOL).  Luggage is a great year-round, every day medium toned brown that goes with practically everything.  Get luggage, especially, if you have a lot of browns in your wardrobe.




i get what you mean, i was leaning towards navy but luggage just had that all year around color! my medium black selma just arrived last week and i couldn't stop thinking about a large! the colors just make me so indecisive. heh, thanks so much for your thought tho, i think luggage is the color to go!



sinyard said:


> Get the luggage color. You can wear black and navy together, but I just prefer black and black. The luggage goes with everything. Start with luggage the get navy later.




I so feel you!!!!! luggage is definitely going on my list. thanks for your advice, navy's just gotta wait til next time haha


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> get navy if you have a lot of navy pieces in your wardrobe.  If you have a lot of black pieces, i'm not sure it would be a good choice, as sometimes navy doesn't look quite right next to black (like one did some mismatching when getting dressed...lol).  Luggage is a great year-round, every day medium toned brown that goes with practically everything.  Get luggage, especially, if you have a lot of browns in your wardrobe.




+1


----------



## TaterTots

I'm to excited. Waiting on my large Selma to be delivered today!  Got her in the Heritage Blue.


----------



## TaterTots

She arrived and I'm crazy in love with the color.


----------



## jazzyj1021

TaterTots said:


> She arrived and I'm crazy in love with the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860132
> View attachment 2860133




She's a beauty! Such a perfect color for spring.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Has anyone ordered from another MK store? Was it difficult? Shipping charges?


----------



## cdtracing

TaterTots said:


> She arrived and I'm crazy in love with the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860132
> View attachment 2860133



That's an awesome bag & the color looks great.  I'm planning on getting a blue but can't decide on the color.  I really love the Electric Blue & the Sapphire color, but Sapphire is getting hard to find.  How does the Cadet blue compare to the Electric or Sapphire blues?


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks!  The Heritage Blue is so amazing and yes SO perfect for Spring. It was hard for me to decide between it and the Electric Blue but it's such an amazing color I hope to be able to pick something up in it soon.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Guys I can't believe I still have 2 weeks to wait until I can get my beautiful luggage Selma


----------



## TaterTots

Oh I just noticed your last question. Sorry I didn't answer at first. The HB is very Cornflower Blue,  or brighter then the other 2 blues you mentioned. To me imo the Electric Blue is closer to Sapphire then the Heritage Blue.


----------



## TaterTots

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Guys I can't believe I still have 2 weeks to wait until I can get my beautiful luggage Selma




Luggage is such a classic color. I can't believe I still haven't ever purchased anything in it yet. It'll be a tough wait just hang in there


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I love my brown bags it's all I ever carry so I know making that choice on colour is right for me  and I'm hanging on just about!!


----------



## paula3boys

TaterTots said:


> She arrived and I'm crazy in love with the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860132
> View attachment 2860133




Pretty. Someone said it was like summer blue but this looks lighter to me. What do you think?


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome bag & the color looks great.  I'm planning on getting a blue but can't decide on the color.  I really love the Electric Blue & the Sapphire color, but Sapphire is getting hard to find.  How does the Cadet blue compare to the Electric or Sapphire blues?




Cadet blue is harder to find than sapphire! I believe they are all very similar. Sapphire has a little black to background where electric blue is without it. Close enough that I didn't get it because I compared my sapphire to electric blue in store.


----------



## TaterTots

paula3boys said:


> Pretty. Someone said it was like summer blue but this looks lighter to me. What do you think?




I person it is lighter than summer blue. I really love it and think it will be perfect for Spring Summer. I'm person also to me it has almost a Teal undertone to it. It's really a beautiful color.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

DiamondsForever said:


> Here's a picture of the issue with the stitching in my bag. This doesn't look good to me! I intended to use the bag with the long strap so concerned its going to break off. I'd value anyone's thoughts on this.



If you have a local shoe cobbler you trust, let them have a look. They work with stitching everyday. They can probably push the loose thread through the stitch hole after tying it off first. It does not look catastrophic to me. Breathe LOL, i know your frustrated. Sometimes threads just come loose but they can usually be fixed pretty easily. Also try contacting MK, you have a year warranty from date of purchase too, don't forget that. Good luck DiamondsForever-


----------



## ubo22

TaterTots said:


> I person it is lighter than summer blue. I really love it and think it will be perfect for Spring Summer. I'm person also to me it has almost a Teal undertone to it. It's really a beautiful color.


Now I feel like I need to see Heritage Blue in person.  I didn't know it had a teal undertone.  Your picture shows the color so nicely, but it's so hard to capture color undertones in certain colors based on lighting and flash.


----------



## paula3boys

TaterTots said:


> I person it is lighter than summer blue. I really love it and think it will be perfect for Spring Summer. I'm person also to me it has almost a Teal undertone to it. It's really a beautiful color.




It definitely will be! When I saw it IRL I didn't see the teal undertone so I don't know about that. I didn't look for long though


----------



## DiamondsForever

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If you have a local shoe cobbler you trust, let them have a look. They work with stitching everyday. They can probably push the loose thread through the stitch hole after tying it off first. It does not look catastrophic to me. Breathe LOL, i know your frustrated. Sometimes threads just come loose but they can usually be fixed pretty easily. Also try contacting MK, you have a year warranty from date of purchase too, don't forget that. Good luck DiamondsForever-



Thanks BagLady  I took your advice and contacted MK Europe customer services. I'm amazed, they've just offered me a replacement bag after seeing my photos. There are several glue marks on the strap as well. 
I'm amazed, I didn't think they'd do anything tbh.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

That's GREAT, take your new bag offer. Maybe they will throw in something extra for your trouble. It would be nice to get a couple of coupon codes for your next purchase LOL! I'm glad they stood by their product.


----------



## cdtracing

baglady 3375 said:


> that's great, take your new bag offer. Maybe they will throw in something extra for your trouble. It would be nice to get a couple of coupon codes for your next purchase lol! I'm glad they stood by their product.



+1


----------



## TaterTots

ubo22 said:


> Now I feel like I need to see Heritage Blue in person.  I didn't know it had a teal undertone.  Your picture shows the color so nicely, but it's so hard to capture color undertones in certain colors based on lighting and flash.




The flash does change the color a little. Here is a pic I took with no flash. To me the color has a dusty Teal look.


----------



## TaterTots

I keep looking at the bag and the pics. The color is really a different blue. It really is a color a person would have to see IRL. It's really a hard one to describe.


----------



## DiamondsForever

The saga continues! No medium Selma's available in Dark Khaki, Dark Dune or Black in the UK!! Customer service have offered me a full refund which I'm a bit tempted to take... What's peoples take on Suntan? Is it a nice colour? I loved the dark khaki... Have boots that match and everything.. Have to say MK customer service is outstanding so far. I work for a luxury phone brand myself and I'm very impressed.


----------



## TaterTots

I love the Sun Tan color. Very wearable imo.


----------



## TaterTots

I do want to retract on what I said about the Teal undertone in the Heritage Blue. I've took my bag in a few different lightings now and I'm not seeing any of the Teal I thought I was seeing before. It's just a really really beautiful blue color.


----------



## ubo22

TaterTots said:


> I do want to retract on what I said about the Teal undertone in the Heritage Blue. I've took my bag in a few different lightings now and I'm not seeing any of the Teal I thought I was seeing before. It's just a really really beautiful blue color.


I just got a chance to see the color in person.  No teal undertone.  It reminds me of Summer Blue, but slightly darker in shade.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I just got a chance to see the color in person.  No teal undertone.  It reminds me of Summer Blue, but slightly darker in shade.




I didn't see teal at all when I seen Heritage Blue either. I was trying to think of something that had the same blue to describe it... To me it's a dark sky blue. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




As far as Electric Blue and Sapphire, I compared my Sapphire Sutton to the Electric Blue one at Macy's and seen no difference between the two. 

If I do end up missing my Sutton now that I sold it I would have no problems replacing it with Electric Blue because its so similar.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I didn't see teal at all when I seen Heritage Blue either. I was trying to think of something that had the same blue to describe it... To me it's a dark sky blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861101
> 
> 
> As far as Electric Blue and Sapphire, I compared my Sapphire Sutton to the Electric Blue one at Macy's and seen no difference between the two.
> 
> If I do end up missing my Sutton now that I sold it I would have no problems replacing it with Electric Blue because its so similar.


Yes, you could say heritage blue is like a dark sky blue.  

Funny, I also compared my sapphire Selma (which I was carrying) with an electric blue Selma that I saw and sapphire is definitely a different shade of royal blue.  It's darker and bluer, but not noticeably so in certain lighting.


----------



## TaterTots

ubo22 said:


> I just got a chance to see the color in person.  No teal undertone.  It reminds me of Summer Blue, but slightly darker in shade.




I totally agree.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Yes, you could say heritage blue is like a dark sky blue.
> 
> Funny, I also compared my sapphire Selma (which I was carrying) with an electric blue Selma that I saw and sapphire is definitely a different shade of royal blue.  It's darker and bluer, but not noticeably so in certain lighting.




Could have very well been the lighting in Macy's  When I sat mine down next to the Electric Blue there was no difference to me. Our purse section is smack dab in the middle of the store so no natural lightly whatsoever.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Well my Medium Dark Khaki Selma is being picked up by FedEx on Friday morning and being returned. In place MK are giving me a giving me a gift card for the full UK RRP of the bag, which is more than the $ amount I paid in Macy's, given I will replace the bag in the UK. Given none of my 1st choice colours are available at the moment I've decided to wait for what I really want. (Dark Dune / another Dark Khaki / Black with SHW / Raspberry). I'm really impressed with MK customer service they've been great. Only annoying thing is you can't call them! Everything done by email which is very long winded.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Well my Medium Dark Khaki Selma is being picked up by FedEx on Friday morning and being returned. In place MK are giving me a giving me a gift card for the full UK RRP of the bag, which is more than the $ amount I paid in Macy's, given I will replace the bag in the UK. Given none of my 1st choice colours are available at the moment I've decided to wait for what I really want. (Dark Dune / another Dark Khaki / Black with SHW / Raspberry). I'm really impressed with MK customer service they've been great. Only annoying thing is you can't call them! Everything done by email which is very long winded.



What great customer service!!!!


----------



## sarodef

hey, does anyone know how the warranty on Nordstrom works? I recently bought my medium selma in black from there and was wondering if my bag will be under the one year warranty from MK stores here. hopefully though.

does anyone have a clue?


----------



## ubo22

sarodef said:


> hey, does anyone know how the warranty on Nordstrom works? I recently bought my medium selma in black from there and was wondering if my bag will be under the one year warranty from MK stores here. hopefully though.
> 
> does anyone have a clue?


Yes, all MK bags that are authentic and purchased from an authorized reseller like Nordstrom will have a 1 year warranty.  Also, Nordstrom has a very generous return policy, as well.  So you shouldn't have a single problem.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Well my Medium Dark Khaki Selma is being picked up by FedEx on Friday morning and being returned. In place MK are giving me a giving me a gift card for the full UK RRP of the bag, which is more than the $ amount I paid in Macy's, given I will replace the bag in the UK. Given none of my 1st choice colours are available at the moment I've decided to wait for what I really want. (Dark Dune / another Dark Khaki / Black with SHW / Raspberry). I'm really impressed with MK customer service they've been great. Only annoying thing is you can't call them! Everything done by email which is very long winded.


This is really good to hear.  I love hearing good customer service stories.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> This is really good to hear.  I love hearing good customer service stories.



Nothing is ever simple Ubo22! Got home from work to find FedEx had tried to collect the bag while I was at work. MK told me they had arranged collection for tomorrow before 10am! Had to rearrange the collection with FedEx myself and it will be for any time between 9am and 6pm... So MK have advised me totally incorrectly. And as they don't give out phone numbers I've just had to email them again... Sigh...


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Nothing is ever simple Ubo22! Got home from work to find FedEx had tried to collect the bag while I was at work. MK told me they had arranged collection for tomorrow before 10am! Had to rearrange the collection with FedEx myself and it will be for any time between 9am and 6pm... So MK have advised me totally incorrectly. And as they don't give out phone numbers I've just had to email them again... Sigh...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Having a real hard time decided between luggage and navy people!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Also can someone please confirm is the navy large selma silver or gold hardware?


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Also can someone please confirm is the navy large selma silver or gold hardware?


gold


----------



## Cutiekitty92

And does the navy colour darken or lighten over time? Hard to tell how dark / light it is in pics


----------



## bellevie0891

Cutiekitty92 said:


> And does the navy colour darken or lighten over time? Hard to tell how dark / light it is in pics




Mine has not and I've used a quite a bit.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thanks everyone that's my mind made up. Large navy it is


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


>


After all that FedEx turned up this morning by 10am! The defective bag is back with MK Europe and I have an activated MK gift card for £260!! Yay!! 

Now the only other thing to do is buy a replacement Selma! 

So happy with the outcome.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> After all that FedEx turned up this morning by 10am! The defective bag is back with MK Europe and I have an activated MK gift card for £260!! Yay!!
> 
> Now the only other thing to do is buy a replacement Selma!
> 
> So happy with the outcome.


So glad to hear it worked out for you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Thanks Ubo! Now debating which colour to go for and when to buy! I wonder if there will be new colours coming in for spring?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can anyone tell me if the Michael Kors store in London will accept phone purchases and post outs?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Hi Ladies.
I was in my local Dillards yesterday and saw a saleswoman leaving with a medium quilted Selma in black on her arm.  It looked lovely, and honestly, hasn't ever been on my radar because I never saw one IRL.  But, after I saw hers it got me thinking.  They're on the MK site at 50% off, and I wanted opinions on the quilted vs the saffiano from people that had both.  I do have a large grommet Selma in pearl grey and a black w/ white trim Selma, both saffiano.  Is it heavier than the saffiano?  Does it wear well?  I know it won't be on there long, so I'm forcing myself to decide....


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Hi Ladies.
> I was in my local Dillards yesterday and saw a saleswoman leaving with a medium quilted Selma in black on her arm.  It looked lovely, and honestly, hasn't ever been on my radar because I never saw one IRL.  But, after I saw hers it got me thinking.  They're on the MK site at 50% off, and I wanted opinions on the quilted vs the saffiano from people that had both.  I do have a large grommet Selma in pearl grey and a black w/ white trim Selma, both saffiano.  Is it heavier than the saffiano?  Does it wear well?  I know it won't be on there long, so I'm forcing myself to decide....


The website currently says it's sold out.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AMLoveBags said:


> Hi Ladies.
> I was in my local Dillards yesterday and saw a saleswoman leaving with a medium quilted Selma in black on her arm.  It looked lovely, and honestly, hasn't ever been on my radar because I never saw one IRL.  But, after I saw hers it got me thinking.  They're on the MK site at 50% off, and I wanted opinions on the quilted vs the saffiano from people that had both.  I do have a large grommet Selma in pearl grey and a black w/ white trim Selma, both saffiano.  Is it heavier than the saffiano?  Does it wear well?  I know it won't be on there long, so I'm forcing myself to decide....



I have 2 large quilted selma's, not medium. I do not currently own a saffiano selma but did hold both my quilted and lrg saff selma bag while shopping comparing the weight. My quilted did not seem a whole lot heavier than the saffiano even though my bag had a wallet, change purse etc inside at the time. I could not find the weight differences for medium anywhere. I can only tell you what the weight difference felt like in large. They felt about the same to me.  I doubt medium would be any different.


----------



## Winthrop44

DiamondsForever said:


> The saga continues! No medium Selma's available in Dark Khaki, Dark Dune or Black in the UK!! Customer service have offered me a full refund which I'm a bit tempted to take... What's peoples take on Suntan? Is it a nice colour? I loved the dark khaki... Have boots that match and everything.. Have to say MK customer service is outstanding so far. I work for a luxury phone brand myself and I'm very impressed.


 
I was wondering the same about Suntan. Does anybody have a side by side shot of suntan vs luggage vs dark khaki by any chance?  Are suntan and dark khaki year round colors, or just luggage? Have only seen luggage irl.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> The saga continues! No medium Selma's available in Dark Khaki, Dark Dune or Black in the UK!! Customer service have offered me a full refund which I'm a bit tempted to take... What's peoples take on Suntan? Is it a nice colour? I loved the dark khaki... Have boots that match and everything.. Have to say MK customer service is outstanding so far. I work for a luxury phone brand myself and I'm very impressed.


 


Winthrop44 said:


> I was wondering the same about Suntan. Does anybody have a side by side shot of suntan vs luggage vs dark khaki by any chance? Are suntan and dark khaki year round colors, or just luggage? Have only seen luggage irl.


 
Suntan is a slightly lighter shade of brown than luggage.  It works better than luggage as an accent to lighter colors.  If you love dark khaki, then you'll love suntan.  I believe suntan is one shade darker than dark khaki.  They all could be year round colors, but luggage is the darkest, so most likely to be used year round over the others.

My Miranda tote in the middle of the picture has suntan handles and laces (shell front & ivory sides).  My Selma in the front on the left is the luggage color.  My Sutton to the back left of the luggage Selma also has luggage handles and sides.  Unfortunately, I don't own anything in dark khaki, but I think it would come closest to the shell color on the front of my Miranda tote.  It would fall somewhere between that shell color and the dark dune color found on my n/s Hamilton tote in the back left of the picture.  Hopefully, this gives you some perspective.


----------



## Winthrop44

ubo22 said:


> Suntan is a slightly lighter shade of brown than luggage.  It works better than luggage as an accent to lighter colors.  If you love dark khaki, then you'll love suntan.  I believe suntan is one shade darker than dark khaki.  They all could be year round colors, but luggage is the darkest, so most likely to be used year round over the others.
> 
> My Miranda tote in the middle of the picture has suntan handles and laces (shell front & ivory sides).  My Selma in the front on the left is the luggage color.  My Sutton to the back left of the luggage Selma also has luggage handles and sides.  Unfortunately, I don't own anything in dark khaki, but I think it would come closest to the shell color on the front of my Miranda tote.  It would fall somewhere between that shell color and the dark dune color found on my n/s Hamilton tote in the back left of the picture.  Hopefully, this gives you some perspective.


 
Thanks so much ubo22. That's a huge help! And that is a beautiful collection of bags you have.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much ubo22. That's a huge help! And that is a beautiful collection of bags you have.


+1. Thanks Ubo22. You have such a lovely collection of styles and colours!
I think I need to go and see Suntan and Dark Dune IRL and compare them as I still want a neutral bag for the summer. If only my Dark Khaki could have been replaced like for like...! :shame:

No chance of me getting to my nearest MK store until Feb 14 so I have plenty of time to  consider the options!


----------



## ubo22

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much ubo22. That's a huge help! And that is a beautiful collection of bags you have.


 


DiamondsForever said:


> +1. Thanks Ubo22. You have such a lovely collection of styles and colours!
> I think I need to go and see Suntan and Dark Dune IRL and compare them as I still want a neutral bag for the summer. If only my Dark Khaki could have been replaced like for like...! :shame:
> 
> No chance of me getting to my nearest MK store until Feb 14 so I have plenty of time to  consider the options!


 
You're welcome  and 
It's always best to see the colors in person if you can.  Dark dune is completely different than suntan.  Dark dune is a brownish-grey taupe and suntan is a light brown.  Luggage is a medium brown and dark khaki is a dark cream/light beige color.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm so excited!! Just received a shipping confirmation for the leopard medium selma for only $150. Does anyone have this bag and is it holding up well? I do worry about rubbing the haircalf off if I wear it crossbody.


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just received a shipping confirmation for the leopard medium selma for only $150. Does anyone have this bag and is it holding up well? I do worry about rubbing the haircalf off if I wear it crossbody.


I saw that one!  Great buy!  I just got the leopard Berkley clutch, so don't yet have experience with how the calf hair holds up.  I love that the calf hair is on both sides, though.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Suntan is a slightly lighter shade of brown than luggage.  It works better than luggage as an accent to lighter colors.  If you love dark khaki, then you'll love suntan.  I believe suntan is one shade darker than dark khaki.  They all could be year round colors, but luggage is the darkest, so most likely to be used year round over the others.
> 
> My Miranda tote in the middle of the picture has suntan handles and laces (shell front & ivory sides).  My Selma in the front on the left is the luggage color.  My Sutton to the back left of the luggage Selma also has luggage handles and sides.  Unfortunately, I don't own anything in dark khaki, but I think it would come closest to the shell color on the front of my Miranda tote.  It would fall somewhere between that shell color and the dark dune color found on my n/s Hamilton tote in the back left of the picture.  Hopefully, this gives you some perspective.


Great color comparison!!!  Love your bags, Ubo22!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Great color comparison!!!  Love your bags, Ubo22!!!


Thank you.


----------



## B_girl_

My first selma!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love it! Houndstooth is a lifelong classic. I have the MK houndstooth coat.


----------



## B_girl_

OH love that coat! I want to get the matching flats eventually!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

That would be really cute! My coat is ALOT of print so I have to stick to solid black when it comes to accessories and shoes


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I have been trying to post pictures from flickr to this site.  Anyone here know how?   I purchased a deep pink quilted Selma for my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2865946
> 
> 
> My first selma!


 


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love it! Houndstooth is a lifelong classic. I have the MK houndstooth coat.


 


B_girl_ said:


> OH love that coat! I want to get the matching flats eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865997


I  all the houndstooth!  I recently purchased a houndstooth dress and may invest in some houndstooth pumps in the future.


----------



## mutiaras

Hi i just recently bought an mk selma with studs in Malaysia but I wanna make sure if its authentic. Can u please authenticate it for me? 



















Thankiesss!


----------



## ilysukixD

mutiaras said:


> Hi i just recently bought an mk selma with studs in Malaysia but I wanna make sure if its authentic. Can u please authenticate it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankiesss!




Sorry it's a fake... By the way you should post it in the authenticate thread...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

mutiaras said:


> Hi i just recently bought an mk selma with studs in Malaysia but I wanna make sure if its authentic. Can u please authenticate it for me?
> 
> View attachment 2868524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868530
> 
> 
> Thankiesss!



It says optic white on the label. I agree, it's fake. Sorry! Still a nice bag though


----------



## mutiaras

Norwegian Girl said:


> It says optic white on the label. I agree, it's fake. Sorry! Still a nice bag though



thank you  i kinda knew it was a fake cause the logo and the studs are not perfectly lined up. probably gonna sell it now


----------



## ley2

mutiaras said:


> thank you  i kinda knew it was a fake cause the logo and the studs are not perfectly lined up. probably gonna sell it now



Just curious how much did you buy?


----------



## mutiaras

ley2 said:


> Just curious how much did you buy?



its around RM 278 
in USD, its around 600-700


----------



## ilysukixD

mutiaras said:


> its around RM 278
> 
> in USD, its around 600-700




RM 278 is not a small amount, I would try to return it, I was in Malaysia the past summer and to be honest they have AA quality MK bags and sold it over RM 600, that insane and they insist it's real, shake my head. All I got to say is, be careful of fake and if you know MK worth around $300 USD and they sold it to you for $100 USD then its most likely to be a fake. Please don't resell the bag because it's a fake, and if you are please let the buyer knows it's fake....


----------



## Bootlover07

ilysukixD said:


> RM 278 is not a small amount, I would try to return it, I was in Malaysia the past summer and to be honest they have AA quality MK bags and sold it over RM 600, that insane and they insist it's real, shake my head. All I got to say is, be careful of fake and if you know MK worth around $300 USD and they sold it to you for $100 USD then its most likely to be a fake. Please don't resell the bag because it's a fake, and if you are please let the buyer knows it's fake....




I agree, you shouldn't resell it if you know it is fake.


----------



## ubo22

bootlover07 said:


> i agree, you shouldn't resell it if you know it is fake.


+2


----------



## accessorygirl2

Picked up a medium Selma at Marshalls. It's nice to have a smaller Selma when my large Selma is too big for the occasion.


----------



## keishapie1973

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2869135
> 
> Picked up a medium Selma at Marshalls. It's nice to have a smaller Selma when my large Selma is too big for the occasion.



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## chocofrapp

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2869135
> 
> Picked up a medium Selma at Marshalls. It's nice to have a smaller Selma when my large Selma is too big for the occasion.



Veru pretty! I have to scout my local Marshalls then. How much are they selling it?


----------



## ley2

mutiaras said:


> its around RM 278
> in USD, its around 600-700



RM278 is approx USD90?


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah there is a studded medium, what looks like dark dune Selma, the buyer calls it Navy and of course is NWOT in Taiwan I think.  If this bag was real it would be awesome but I can't take a chance and am not even sure they made a medium studded dark dune.  I know they did a large


----------



## smileydimples

Just ordered on line a Selma Houndstooth/Silver for 139.28 out the door. I have the matching wallet so I am excited to add this  I had a gift card so thought I would put it to good use. I really like the way it looks. I have looked at it so many times and wanted it but decided not too, but since I had the gift card and it was that cheap I caved in


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2865946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first selma!



I am going to be your bag twin I just ordered mine...love it!!! Where you able to get the matching wallet?


----------



## theheidis

chocofrapp said:


> Veru pretty! I have to scout my local Marshalls then. How much are they selling it?



I saw this at TJ Maxx for 179.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Please help ladies, which selma is better for a 5"1 woman! I'm struggling so much medium or large? I'm worried the large is too big and heavy..?


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Please help ladies, which selma is better for a 5"1 woman! I'm struggling so much medium or large? I'm worried the large is too big and heavy..?


For your height, I suggest medium.  But first make sure all your stuff will fit in it.  If not, then you'll have to go with a large.  The difference in weight between a medium and a large is only 2 ounces.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thanks! I have been watching review after view on both to try and help me decide as I'm purchasing on Monday! I think looks wise the medium looks small but it can hold a lot. I don't carry all that much... I will get the medium and if it's too small change to large


----------



## accessorygirl2

chocofrapp said:


> veru pretty! I have to scout my local marshalls then. How much are they selling it?




$179.


----------



## geeitsangela

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Please help ladies, which selma is better for a 5"1 woman! I'm struggling so much medium or large? I'm worried the large is too big and heavy..?


I bought the black in large before, but I ended up returning it today because I honestly thought it was too large for my short frame! I have the medium in fuchsia and I haven't used it yet...but it won't carry a ton of stuff, but the medium just looks better. The large size makes it seem like the bag is wearing me...instead of the other way around


----------



## Missmeowmeow

I'm tempted to get a Small Selma for dinner dates .. Is the quality of the Selma gd ?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Ahh thanks for the advise yeah I deffo think I'm going for the medium in luggage I'm such a brown bag kinda woman  I'm very excited and yes I think even the strap looks and sits way better on a medium and the large is more suited to being carried in the arm


----------



## ubo22

Missmeowmeow said:


> I'm tempted to get a Small Selma for dinner dates .. Is the quality of the Selma gd ?


Is there a small Selma?  I think it only comes in medium or large (for the satchel)...unless you are referring to the messenger sizes.  The quality of the Selma is excellent.  Probably my most durable saffiano leather handbag in my collection.


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Ahh thanks for the advise yeah I deffo think I'm going for the medium in luggage I'm such a brown bag kinda woman  I'm very excited and yes I think even the strap looks and sits way better on a medium and the large is more suited to being carried in the arm


Exactly!  I think the medium looks better worn with the shoulder strap whereas the large looks awesome in the hand or on the forearm.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'm not as formiliar with the Selma as I am the Hamilton;  so I need some help. Thinking about this bag. I understand that this particular bag has the option of removing the shoulderstrap. Am I to understand that the Selma that doesn't have the outside sidepockets;  doesn't   have that option?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm not as formiliar with the Selma as I am the Hamilton;  so I need some help. Thinking about this bag. I understand that this particular bag has the option of removing the shoulderstrap. Am I to understand that the Selma that doesn't have the outside sidepockets;  doesn't   have that option?



They all have removable shoulder straps.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> They all have removable shoulder straps.



Hmm...ok. Are there any other differences between these two models besides the sidepockets?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm...ok. Are there any other differences between these two models besides the sidepockets?


The N/S Selma tote is larger than the large satchel.  I've heard that it is pretty clunky to carry because of its structure and size.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> The N/S Selma tote is larger than the large satchel.  I've heard that it is pretty clunky to carry because of its structure and size.



I see...So this is a quite big tote. Hmm...may have to think about it then. Thank you for answering!


----------



## Bootlover07

Norwegian Girl said:


> I see...So this is a quite big tote. Hmm...may have to think about it then. Thank you for answering!




I've seen that model and it's ginormous. In my opinion it's seems like it would function more as a fashionable accessory than a useful bag. I have the regular large selma (without the pockets) and it can be a bit clunky at times just because it's so stiff.  I can't imagine carrying the larger one.


----------



## Minkette

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm...ok. Are there any other differences between these two models besides the sidepockets?


TiffanyD on youtube has the N/S Selma

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ql6vYbfkAQ

It will give you an idea of the size.


----------



## Minkette

Minkette said:


> TiffanyD on youtube has the N/S Selma
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ql6vYbfkAQ
> 
> It will give you an idea of the size.


More photos..

http://makeupbytiffanyd.blogspot.com/2013/10/target-fall-fashion-finds-michael-kors.html


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Okay so now that pay day has finally arrived for me, I have finally ordered my selma! I cannot wait for it to arrive on Tuesday  
All shall be revealed soon!!! (I hope I went for the right choice!)


----------



## Missmeowmeow

ubo22 said:


> Is there a small Selma? I think it only comes in medium or large (for the satchel)...unless you are referring to the messenger sizes. The quality of the Selma is excellent. Probably my most durable saffiano leather handbag in my collection.


oops.. my bad. i didnt know the style is messenger instead of satchel. thanks for the reply -D appreciate it. the quality does feel good when i saw it at my local boutique. My tory burch saffiano leather is a let down..thus im extra cautious now..


----------



## cdtracing

Ok, Ladies!!  Keep your fingers crossed.  I made an offer on a large Sapphire Selma that I've been eyeing on Poshmark.  My offer was accepted. I posted the link on the Authenticate thread just to be safe & it has been authenticated by some of our more experienced members. The seller is mailing it out tomorrow.  So now I'll sit on pins & needles til I get it & see it for myself.  This is my 1st purchase from this site & I've heard some real horror stories about fakes & people not getting their packages, ect.  The seller is a top rated seller & is suppose to only sell authentic items.  It was posted as having no wear & in excellent condition.  I know I'm a worry wart...I've bought from Ebay but only from sellers I know & have a proven track record for selling authentic items.  There are just too many fakes out there that you can't be too careful.  So, hopefully, in a couple of days, I can cross the Sapphire Selma off my wish list!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Ok, Ladies!!  Keep your fingers crossed.  I made an offer on a large Sapphire Selma that I've been eyeing on Poshmark.  My offer was accepted. I posted the link on the Authenticate thread just to be safe & it has been authenticated by some of our more experienced members. The seller is mailing it out tomorrow.  So now I'll sit on pins & needles til I get it & see it for myself.  This is my 1st purchase from this site & I've heard some real horror stories about fakes & people not getting their packages, ect.  The seller is a top rated seller & is suppose to only sell authentic items.  It was posted as having no wear & in excellent condition.  I know I'm a worry wart...I've bought from Ebay but only from sellers I know & have a proven track record for selling authentic items.  There are just too many fakes out there that you can't be too careful.  So, hopefully, in a couple of days, I can cross the Sapphire Selma off my wish list!!!




Best of luck  Sapphire is a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> Best of luck  Sapphire is a beautiful shade of blue.



Thanks.  I'm excited to finally get a Sapphire Selma but worried at the same time.  I love the Sapphire color & it's gotten so hard to find.  None of the retail stores around here have that color in stock & if they have it available online, it's not on sale.  All the sales deals for extra % off have been for items already on sale lately.  I didn't want to pay full price if I didn't have to.  I got this one for a good, fair price so I'm hoping it will meet my expectations.  I just get nervous when dealing with unfamiliar territory on a new site.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  I'm excited to finally get a Sapphire Selma but worried at the same time.  I love the Sapphire color & it's gotten so hard to find.  None of the retail stores around here have that color in stock & if they have it available online, it's not on sale.  All the sales deals for extra % off have been for items already on sale lately.  I didn't want to pay full price if I didn't have to.  I got this one for a good, fair price so I'm hoping it will meet my expectations.  I just get nervous when dealing with unfamiliar territory on a new site.


Lucky you! The sapphire is stunning on the Selma. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  I'm excited to finally get a Sapphire Selma but worried at the same time.  I love the Sapphire color & it's gotten so hard to find.  None of the retail stores around here have that color in stock & if they have it available online, it's not on sale.  All the sales deals for extra % off have been for items already on sale lately.  I didn't want to pay full price if I didn't have to.  I got this one for a good, fair price so I'm hoping it will meet my expectations.  I just get nervous when dealing with unfamiliar territory on a new site.


I  my sapphire Selma!  We'll be bag twins!  I've been using mine all winter.  Sapphire is the first MK color I ever saw and what got me hooked on the entire MK handbag line.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lucky you! The sapphire is stunning on the Selma. Congrats on your new bag!



Thanks.  I found a couple online but for full retail.  Macy's, Dillards, & some of the other retailers still have the large Selma in Electric Blue but they are also full retail.  I watched this bag for about a month before I made the offer.  Now I can't wait til she gets here!  Patience has never come easy for me when I want something.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  I found a couple online but for full retail.  Macy's, Dillards, & some of the other retailers still have the large Selma in Electric Blue but they are also full retail.  I watched this bag for about a month before I made the offer.  Now I can't wait til she gets here!  Patience has never come easy for me when I want something.



I know the feeling!  My dreambag is on its way to me as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Okay so now that pay day has finally arrived for me, I have finally ordered my selma! I cannot wait for it to arrive on Tuesday
> All shall be revealed soon!!! (I hope I went for the right choice!)



What did you order?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Currently waiting for it to be brought back to me it's in the back of a car at the moment!!!


----------



## angel4Love

All these love for Selma! I am now rethinking about selling my Cadet


----------



## Cutiekitty92

So I finally have it! Officially in the selma club! With....
The large navy!


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So I finally have it! Officially in the selma club! With....
> The large navy!
> 
> View attachment 2876004



Oh, that's lovely!!  I've been thinking about a navy bag as well.  Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So I finally have it! Officially in the selma club! With....
> The large navy!
> 
> View attachment 2876004


Beautiful!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I decided against the medium because I remember visiting the MK store in London and my eye straight away went to this one so I knew it had to be that one!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Some pics to help those get idea of size. I'm a very short female of just 5"1


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Some pics to help those get idea of size. I'm a very short female of just 5"1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876055
> View attachment 2876056



I think it looks great on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Some pics to help those get idea of size. I'm a very short female of just 5"1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876055
> View attachment 2876056




Looks great! Love navy on the Selma


----------



## jazzyj1021

So browsing my local CL, someone is selling a powder blue jewel Selma & matching wallet. Thought about some of you ladies.


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> So browsing my local CL, someone is selling a powder blue jewel Selma & matching wallet. Thought about some of you ladies.



Drool  Oh my goodness I wish they were close


----------



## keishapie1973

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Some pics to help those get idea of size. I'm a very short female of just 5"1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876055
> View attachment 2876056



Congrats!!!! It looks wonderful on you.....


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Drool  Oh my goodness I wish they were close



Oh I know! If only I could buy it then put it on eBay or posh for you all. Lol. BTW did your Selma get a later delivery day? Mine is coming from Hawaii! Blah!


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> Oh I know! If only I could buy it then put it on eBay or posh for you all. Lol. BTW did your Selma get a later delivery day? Mine is coming from Hawaii! Blah!



Thats so funny Mine is comming from the same place 
It did move by a day for delievery. I am hoping they just had lots in their backstock am we dont get used ones 


Only if you could,lol its one beautiful bag... A girl can dream


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Thats so funny Mine is comming from the same place
> It did move by a day for delievery. I am hoping they just had lots in their backstock am we dont get used ones
> 
> 
> Only if you could,lol its one beautiful bag... A girl can dream



Maybe no one in Hawaii wanted houndstooth!  
I just texted the girl requesting more pictures. Then I'll put it in the authenticity thread to see what y'all think!


----------



## jademc96

Has anyone seen the new color Chilli. It's on the Neiman Marcus website and Macys. How does it compare to the color red


----------



## cdtracing

jademc96 said:


> Has anyone seen the new color Chilli. It's on the Neiman Marcus website and Macys. How does it compare to the color red



I've seen it online.  I wonder the same thing...is it a true red or tomato red??


----------



## jademc96

does tomato red have orange undertones?


----------



## cdtracing

jademc96 said:


> does tomato red have orange undertones?



Yes, it does.


----------



## Missmeowmeow

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So I finally have it! Officially in the selma club! With....
> The large navy!
> 
> View attachment 2876004


 very lovely navy colour !!


----------



## iamkat8p

I just ordered my first Selma Large Satchel in the color Mandarin!! I used rewards points for it on Verizon and paid $150. I was choosing between the Mandarin color and the Heritage Blue color because those were the two options available on the site. Hopefully I made the right choice.... But anyway, I'm really excited for it to arrive!


----------



## iamkat8p

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Some pics to help those get idea of size. I'm a very short female of just 5"1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876055
> View attachment 2876056


Is that a large?


----------



## Live It Up

iamkat8p said:


> I just ordered my first Selma Large Satchel in the color Mandarin!! I used rewards points for it on Verizon and paid $150. I was choosing between the Mandarin color and the Heritage Blue color because those were the two options available on the site. Hopefully I made the right choice.... But anyway, I'm really excited for it to arrive!


Wow...great price. The mandarin is a beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

iamkat8p said:


> Is that a large?




Yes my selma is a large


----------



## iamkat8p

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes my selma is a large


Thanks! I'm also 5'1" so your pic was great for reference!


----------



## iamkat8p

Live It Up said:


> Wow...great price. The mandarin is a beautiful color. Enjoy!


Thanks! Do you have the Selma in Mandarin as well?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

iamkat8p said:


> Thanks! I'm also 5'1" so your pic was great for reference!




It's great that I could help. I know how difficult it is deciding as I wasn't too sure until the day I actually ordered it online  

This shows how much it can hold too (I don't pack it I just take what I need)


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I will upload the pic later it's being a pain and not working :@


----------



## Norwegian Girl

TaterTots said:


> The flash does change the color a little. Here is a pic I took with no flash. To me the color has a dusty Teal look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860942



Stunning color! Do you mind posting another photo of the bag? To get a better idea of the color? The photo I've seen is very bright light blue.


----------



## 2 stars

I can't believe fuschia now comes with shw.


----------



## iheart_purses

2 stars said:


> I can't believe fuschia now comes with shw.


They had fuchsia with silver last year  I got one on CLEARANCE For 40% off,  best deal of my life.


----------



## iheart_purses

Has anyone seen the new tri-color selmas anywhere?? I saw this beauty on the MK instagram http://instagram.com/p/yUmJzmnLuZ/?modal=true
But it is not on the site, and I kinda looked this morning online but didn't seem to find any on another site, wonder what other combos it comes in....ooo getting excited.


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> They had fuchsia with silver last year  I got one on CLEARANCE For 40% off,  best deal of my life.


Wow what a great deal.


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> Has anyone seen the new tri-color selmas anywhere?? I saw this beauty on the MK instagram http://instagram.com/p/yUmJzmnLuZ/?modal=true
> But it is not on the site, and I kinda looked this morning online but didn't seem to find any on another site, wonder what other combos it comes in....ooo getting excited.


They are on the MK website. The only other tri color 1 I saw is the navy, white and luggage combo. They also have the fuschia studded selma.


----------



## iheart_purses

2 stars said:


> They are on the MK website. The only other tri color 1 I saw is the navy, white and luggage combo. They also have the fuschia studded selma.


Now I see them, I swear they weren't there last time I checked....The Nude/Peanut combo is definitely gorgeous, I wonder how the color compares to dark khaki?


----------



## db89

i love the look on others but somehow I can see myself carrying this model...
i might have to go into store and have to model it myself to get the full effect... do you gals find it roomy.


----------



## cdtracing

Well....She's here!!!  I'm glad the seller stuffed her with tissue &shipped in her dust bag!  The box was beat to hell & back!  The purse doesn't even look used at all!!  I love the sapphire color & can now cross this off my wish list!!


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Well....She's here!!!  I'm glad the seller stuffed her with tissue &shipped in her dust bag!  The box was beat to hell & back!  The purse doesn't even look used at all!!  I love the sapphire color & can now cross this off my wish list!!




Stunning!! Glad she made it ok!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Well....She's here!!!  I'm glad the seller stuffed her with tissue &shipped in her dust bag!  The box was beat to hell & back!  The purse doesn't even look used at all!!  I love the sapphire color & can now cross this off my wish list!!



Beautiful glad she made it to you safely


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> Stunning!! Glad she made it ok!!



Me, too.  I've been very anxious for her to arrive & when I saw the box, my heart dropped & bloodpressure went up.  Whew!!!  My bloodpressure can come down now.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Beautiful glad she made it to you safely



Me, too!  That box was so beat up & re-taped.  I was really apprehensive to see the condition.  I'm so glad the seller shipped in the dustbag.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can I just ask did anyone find that the inside zipper pocket stitching was coming away like lose threads?


----------



## jade

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can I just ask did anyone find that the inside zipper pocket stitching was coming away like lose threads?




I have had mine since they launched them. No loose threads.


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> Maybe no one in Hawaii wanted houndstooth!
> I just texted the girl requesting more pictures. Then I'll put it in the authenticity thread to see what y'all think!



I received mine today It is in great condition too. till had wrapping on it. But the only place I could tell it sat out was the feet on the bottom just a few marks on them but looking at everything else  it's great...thank Goodness. They probally were ssitting out on the clearance table not to long. Did you receive your yet? Any luck with the powder blue selma?


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> I received mine today It is in great condition too. till had wrapping on it. But the only place I could tell it sat out was the feet on the bottom just a few marks on them but looking at everything else  it's great...thank Goodness. They probally were ssitting out on the clearance table not to long. Did you receive your yet? Any luck with the powder blue selma?



Awesome! I'm glad to hear yours still had wrapping. Mine is still on the way.  Fingerss crossed. & no! The girl said she would send more pictures. I guess she forgot. Maybe I'll bug her again.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

iamkat8p said:


> thanks! I'm also 5'1" so your pic was great for reference!


----------



## angel4Love

cdtracing said:


> Well....She's here!!!  I'm glad the seller stuffed her with tissue &shipped in her dust bag!  The box was beat to hell & back!  The purse doesn't even look used at all!!  I love the sapphire color & can now cross this off my wish list!!


 
Loveeeee! Congrats, she is beautiful!  Mind if you share how much you got her for?


----------



## smileydimples

Here she is my Large Selma Houndstooth.....such a great deal and my matching wallet is at home


----------



## cdtracing

angel4Love said:


> Loveeeee! Congrats, she is beautiful!  Mind if you share how much you got her for?



Thank you.  I got her for slightly over $200.  It was a fair price for both sides.  Honestly, I think I got the better end of the deal because there isn't a mark or scratch on her anywhere, not even on the feet; the hardware is perfect. The inside still smells new.  She couldn't have been carried more than a couple of times.


----------



## mondaay

My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.


----------



## ilysukixD

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.



NO way when did MK have a light pink selma?!?!? It's gorgeous!!! My dream have came true... I was talking to my SA awhile ago that I wished MK would come out with a baby pink. Anyway can you tell me the small of the color?


----------



## mondaay

ilysukixD said:


> NO way when did MK have a light pink selma?!?!? It's gorgeous!!! My dream have came true... I was talking to my SA awhile ago that I wished MK would come out with a baby pink. Anyway can you tell me the small of the color?



I believe the colour is blossom, but im not sure. My mum bought it.  Maybe you can show your SA the picture and they might know it better.


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> NO way when did MK have a light pink selma?!?!? It's gorgeous!!! My dream have came true... I was talking to my SA awhile ago that I wished MK would come out with a baby pink. Anyway can you tell me the small of the color?



There is a pale pink on the mk site right now.


----------



## laurittzz

luminescence said:


> Today I just grabbed my first very Selma!! And I'm so in love! I hope for many more beautiful Selma's to come; So I decided to make this thread and have everyone post their lovely Selma's


 I love your bag I am currently debating between the medium and the large Selma!


----------



## jazzyj1021

laurittzz said:


> I love your bag I am currently debating between the medium and the large Selma!



Welcome!  what color are you debating on?


----------



## laurittzz

jazzyj1021 said:


> Welcome!  what color are you debating on?


 Thanks  I am thinking of getting it in navy, but not sure if I should get it in a large or medium.


----------



## _jssaa

A few months back I saw the pale pink colour "blossom" on bloomingdales site and it said the colour was only exclusive to bloomingdales.


----------



## ilysukixD

mondaay said:


> I believe the colour is blossom, but im not sure. My mum bought it.  Maybe you can show your SA the picture and they might know it better.





jazzyj1021 said:


> There is a pale pink on the mk site right now.





_jssaa said:


> A few months back I saw the pale pink colour "blossom" on bloomingdales site and it said the colour was only exclusive to bloomingdales.



I'm so confused with the color but i'm guessing it's blossom than pale pink. From the MK's website it looks like orange tinted salmon.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

laurittzz said:


> Thanks  I am thinking of getting it in navy, but not sure if I should get it in a large or medium.




Honestly get the large it's seriously more room I believe and it's the perfect size no matter how tall or short you are!


----------



## coivcte

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.



So pretty, is it silver hardware? Why is the MK website showing Pale Pink with Gold Hardware? I wonder if there are 2 versions.....confusing as it's not in the description.

Is this available only from MK and not other stores?

Are you worried about colour transfer on this pretty pale pink?


----------



## Euromutt86

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.



I loved this color when I saw it for the first time. I adore it!! It's so pretty for spring!


----------



## cdtracing

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.



This is absolutely gorgeous!!!  And I'm not a pink girl!! LOL  The color is so delicate & feminine!  Perfect for Spring & Summer!  Have you noticed any color transfer from clothes?  Just asking because it such a delicate shade of pink.  I love the silver hardware.  Is it in the stores yet or only online?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Well....She's here!!!  I'm glad the seller stuffed her with tissue &shipped in her dust bag!  The box was beat to hell & back!  The purse doesn't even look used at all!!  I love the sapphire color & can now cross this off my wish list!!


Bag twins!    Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## ubo22

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.


So pretty!  Would be great for spring/summer.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!    Congrats on your purchase!



Thanks!!  I love this shade of blue!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can I just ask did anyone find that the inside zipper pocket stitching was coming away like lose threads?



I haven't had that problem with any of my bags.  Is this on a new purchase?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Yes completely brand new I ordered it from Selfridges in in the UK and London is far for me. But yes I had to cut a lot off as I kept zipping it back and forth and more came out. It's seemed to have stopped now so I'm just going to hold fire and not return....


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes completely brand new I ordered it from Selfridges in in the UK and London is far for me. But yes I had to cut a lot off as I kept zipping it back and forth and more came out. It's seemed to have stopped now so I'm just going to hold fire and not return....



That's a shame.  I'm glad it seems to have stopped, tho.  I would say if this was a new purchase, return it for a replacement.  I'm not familiar with shopping in the UK so I don't know how difficult it is to return items.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

cdtracing said:


> That's a shame.  I'm glad it seems to have stopped, tho.  I would say if this was a new purchase, return it for a replacement.  I'm not familiar with shopping in the UK so I don't know how difficult it is to return items.




Because I cut it all off there's nothing really to show and I would have to send it off to them and wait for a new one


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Because I cut it all off there's nothing really to show and I would have to send it off to them and wait for a new one



It could have been some loose thread caught up in the seam.  If that's the case, then you shouldn't have any more problems since you've gotten rid of the loose ones.
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

cdtracing said:


> It could have been some loose thread caught up in the seam.  If that's the case, then you shouldn't have any more problems since you've gotten rid of the loose ones.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!




Thanks! I did check to see if any holes formed or anything and all seems fine so I hope for the best. I love my selma so so much!


----------



## mrsn03

I love that color combo ever since I seen it on the sutton!!
I have to snag it for Mother's Day or sooner&#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

I need a replacement shoulder strap for my Black Saffiano Grommet Selma.  The previous owner couldn't find it; she always carried on her arm.  Any ideas where I can get the shoulder strap?


----------



## laurittzz

I just picked up the large in navy  I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## bellevie0891

laurittzz said:


> I just picked up the large in navy  I am very happy with my purchase.




Congrats  I have the medium navy, but always eye the large when I see one. Such a great color.


----------



## mondaay

coivcte said:


> So pretty, is it silver hardware? Why is the MK website showing Pale Pink with Gold Hardware? I wonder if there are 2 versions.....confusing as it's not in the description.
> 
> Is this available only from MK and not other stores?
> 
> Are you worried about colour transfer on this pretty pale pink?



Yup silver hardware. My mum bought this in a MK boutique in Taipei, Taiwan.

I am extremely worried about colour transfer, since I wear a lot of jeans and tend to wear my bags with the strap >< >< fingers crossed haha the leather doesn't seem to pick up colour easily. So far so good. Maybe I can try some leather conditioner/protection thingys?


----------



## mondaay

cdtracing said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!!!  And I'm not a pink girl!! LOL  The color is so delicate & feminine!  Perfect for Spring & Summer!  Have you noticed any color transfer from clothes?  Just asking because it such a delicate shade of pink.  I love the silver hardware.  Is it in the stores yet or only online?



I am not sure, my mum bought it in store in Taipei, Taiwan.

It is silver hardware, and so far no colour transfer. I am super careful with this bag, compared to my black bags, because I am terrified of getting it dirty. I should probably ask MK if the saffiano leather picks up colour easily from clothing.


----------



## angel4Love

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I got her for slightly over $200.  It was a fair price for both sides.  Honestly, I think I got the better end of the deal because there isn't a mark or scratch on her anywhere, not even on the feet; the hardware is perfect. The inside still smells new.  She couldn't have been carried more than a couple of times.



You definitely scored on that one!! The color is very similar to my Cadet!


----------



## laurittzz

bellevie0891 said:


> Congrats  I have the medium navy, but always eye the large when I see one. Such a great color.


 Thanks  I love the color, I almost got the medium but the SA convinced me to get the large, and I am glad I did!


----------



## smileydimples

I saw in my store that they are coming out with powder blue medium messenger Selma's studded in the hardware is silver I so want one but don't want to pay full price it is really pretty


----------



## iamkat8p

My large Selma in Mandarin came today!! It's beautiful!! 

I posted an unboxing video on YouTube. 

http://youtu.be/Nv7vFcH4adY


----------



## geeitsangela

mondaay said:


> My lovely medium selma at work with me  The size is a bit to small for my liking (for work) so I am looking into buying a bigger one in black for work, but it is the perfect colour for summer and spring.


OMGGG that is such a beautiful color! I remember going through this thread and saw someone post a picture of the michael kors in Taiwan and they had a blossom selma...but I never saw it in America  I so want that color! Wish they would sell it here...

Saw the pale pink on michael kors website but it can't compare to the blossom  the pale blue is nice as well...wish there were more pastel colors


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, I just ordered a large Selma bag, along with a continental wallet, and I was wondering if there were any products I should use to maintain the leather? Michael Kors was out of their product so they aren't an option right now. Would love to know how to lengthen the time of my MK products. Thank you for your time &#128522;


----------



## Cutiekitty92

laurittzz said:


> Thanks  I love the color, I almost got the medium but the SA convinced me to get the large, and I am glad I did!




Great choice  more room is better than not enough


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Hi girls, I just ordered a large Selma bag, along with a continental wallet, and I was wondering if there were any products I should use to maintain the leather? Michael Kors was out of their product so they aren't an option right now. Would love to know how to lengthen the time of my MK products. Thank you for your time &#128522;


For the saffiano leather of the Selma, you'll need leather cleaner and conditioner/moisturizer.  Any good leather care brands will do.  I use Coach brand.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> I need a replacement shoulder strap for my Black Saffiano Grommet Selma.  The previous owner couldn't find it; she always carried on her arm.  Any ideas where I can get the shoulder strap?



Just wanted to bump this up in case it got missed.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> For the saffiano leather of the Selma, you'll need leather cleaner and conditioner/moisturizer.  Any good leather care brands will do.  I use Coach brand.



Thank you for the tip. I'll look into getting this product.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I wish the strap was slightly thicker


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I wish the strap was slightly thicker


Me, too!  That's my biggest complaint with the Selma.  If he'd just made the strap a quarter of an inch wider, it would have been perfect.


----------



## mandarpandar

Claret selma came in! Bought from ebay. They stated it's a medium but I believe it's a large, will have to do some measuring, but it's perfect! And only $156!


----------



## smileydimples

mandarpandar said:


> Claret selma came in! Bought from ebay. They stated it's a medium but I believe it's a large, will have to do some measuring, but it's perfect! And only $156!
> View attachment 2880409



It looks like a large what a awesome score


----------



## mandarpandar

I couldn't believe it, that was the buy it now price. The pictures weren't great so I definitely took a chance, but it was worth it!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

That's very lucky indeed! I paid so much for my selma being in the UK


----------



## cdtracing

mandarpandar said:


> Claret selma came in! Bought from ebay. They stated it's a medium but I believe it's a large, will have to do some measuring, but it's perfect! And only $156!
> View attachment 2880409



That's a fantastic score especially if it's the large.  I love the claret color!!!


----------



## mandarpandar

Yes! Claret is my new favorite color and it goes with most anything!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Just saw this and died a little &#128525; it's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## sunblock

My sales assistant sent me this today i was trying to order over the phone the website pic loks more salmon however this is the pic she sent me its so nice


----------



## Cutiekitty92

That is so gorgeous I wish I could have it


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> My sales assistant sent me this today i was trying to order over the phone the website pic loks more salmon however this is the pic she sent me its so nice




Pretty


----------



## cbarber1123

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 2882027
> 
> Just saw this and died a little &#128525; it's beautiful!!!!!


Is this considered pale pink on the website? It's beautiful


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone has seen the pale blue in person??
It looks like the same color as the powder blue and both of them are in shw!!!
Powder Blue





Pale Blue


----------



## jazzyj1021

My Selma is finally here!! I'm so glad she came wrapped and looks in good condition! It makes the deal I got even sweeter! Love!


----------



## melbo

jazzyj1021 said:


> My Selma is finally here!! I'm so glad she came wrapped and looks in good condition! It makes the deal I got even sweeter! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882521



Omg, she's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> My Selma is finally here!! I'm so glad she came wrapped and looks in good condition! It makes the deal I got even sweeter! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882521



Yeah I am so happy you received it and all wrapped !!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Yeah I am so happy you received it and all wrapped !!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thanks! 



melbo said:


> Omg, she's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to get mine!




Thanks! Did you get yours from macys? Now you'll be twinkies with Smiley and I


----------



## melbo

jazzyj1021 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Did you get yours from macys? Now you'll be twinkies with Smiley and I



I'm receiving it tomorrow! I will post when I get it &#128522;&#128092;&#128159;


----------



## cdtracing

jazzyj1021 said:


> My Selma is finally here!! I'm so glad she came wrapped and looks in good condition! It makes the deal I got even sweeter! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882521



Congratulations on your new bag!!  I love it when they come wrapped up & properly packaged!


----------



## coivcte

To keep or not to keep, debating.
I already own a Large Dark Khaki Selma, a Medium Mandarine Selma, a Medium Pearl Grey Sutton, a Grape Zip Top Tote and an Extra Small Elephant Miranda.....do I need another Medium Fuchsia?!


----------



## cbarber1123

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep, debating.
> I already own a Large Dark Khaki Selma, a Medium Mandarine Selma, a Medium Pearl Grey Sutton, a Grape Zip Top Tote and an Extra Small Elephant Miranda.....do I need another Medium Fuchsia?!


Keep. It's beautiful. I love the color


----------



## coivcte

cbarber1123 said:


> Keep. It's beautiful. I love the color



Thank you.
I would love to own a pink leather bag in my collection.
I think my problem is, I really want it with silver hardware.
I have been seeing Blossom Pink in silver hardware (Taiwan) and also Miranda bucket crossbody Pale Pink with silver hardware (MK boutique only).
I have seen these around but unable to purchase them online from Australia.

Neiman Marcus has the Miranda bucket crossbody in light pink colour but it's gold hardware.
It's confusing and frustrating!


----------



## ilysukixD

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep, debating.
> I already own a Large Dark Khaki Selma, a Medium Mandarine Selma, a Medium Pearl Grey Sutton, a Grape Zip Top Tote and an Extra Small Elephant Miranda.....do I need another Medium Fuchsia?!


If you're planning to keep it, exchange for another one, the handles doesn't looks that good...


----------



## sarodef

sunblock said:


> My sales assistant sent me this today i was trying to order over the phone the website pic loks more salmon however this is the pic she sent me its so nice




ahhhhhhhhh!!! 

that is such a beautiful color it looks so smooth i could almost rub my face against it, now i want that color!!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

coivcte said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I would love to own a pink leather bag in my collection.
> 
> I think my problem is, I really want it with silver hardware.
> 
> I have been seeing Blossom Pink in silver hardware (Taiwan) and also Miranda bucket crossbody Pale Pink with silver hardware (MK boutique only).
> 
> I have seen these around but unable to purchase them online from Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus has the Miranda bucket crossbody in light pink colour but it's gold hardware.
> 
> It's confusing and frustrating!




They have fuchsia with silver on michael kors website.


----------



## melbo

I received my Selma and I have to admit, I'm very disappointed. Was I expecting too much for what I payed? I feel like my first purse was supposed to look and feel a certain way and now I'm not feeling it. I don't know if I should just get a refund, or I should try to get an exchange. I don't want to keep something that I feel isn't perfect.


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> I received my Selma and I have to admit, I'm very disappointed. Was I expecting too much for what I payed? I feel like my first purse was supposed to look and feel a certain way and now I'm not feeling it. I don't know if I should just get a refund, or I should try to get an exchange. I don't want to keep something that I feel isn't perfect.



OH MY GOSH That is so not right!!! Why in the hell would they send a bag like that to a customer!!! That is terriable. I would call customer service and see if they can locate another one for you. They kept giving me floor models of my studded fushia at Macys and were able to send me another  one. It took 3 times total, one even still had the sensor on it. They happily shipped on out by the 3rd one I asked them to make sure it wasnt a display and it was in good condition. If it didnt look his way would you still want it? I love mine,but I would have been mad if mine look like this


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I received my Selma and I have to admit, I'm very disappointed. Was I expecting too much for what I payed? I feel like my first purse was supposed to look and feel a certain way and now I'm not feeling it. I don't know if I should just get a refund, or I should try to get an exchange. I don't want to keep something that I feel isn't perfect.



I have recently been in just the same position after issues with stitching on a Dark Khaki Medium Selma. So I completely agree that you shouldn't settle for something which isn't perfect. The cost of a Selma was a significant amount of money to me. I found MK customer services very helpful. I sent them photos of the problem and they gave me the option of an exchange or total refund. They were v.reasonable to deal with


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> OH MY GOSH That is so not right!!! Why in the hell would they send a bag like that to a customer!!! That is terriable. I would call customer service and see if they can locate another one for you. They kept giving me floor models of my studded fushia at Macys and were able to send me another  one. It took 3 times total, one even still had the sensor on it. They happily shipped on out by the 3rd one I asked them to make sure it wasnt a display and it was in good condition. If it didnt look his way would you still want it? I love mine,but I would have been mad if mine look like this










DiamondsForever said:


> I have recently been in just the same position after issues with stitching on a Dark Khaki Medium Selma. So I completely agree that you shouldn't settle for something which isn't perfect. The cost of a Selma was a significant amount of money to me. I found MK customer services very helpful. I sent them photos of the problem and they gave me the option of an exchange or total refund. They were v.reasonable to deal with



Thank you for your suggestions. I contacted Macy's and they're sending me a replacement. I decided that I liked the look and feel of the purse, and if it wouldn't have looked that way, I would have been in love. Black and white is my favorite combo. Thank you girls for everything.


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I contacted Macy's and they're sending me a replacement. I decided that I liked the look and feel of the purse, and if it wouldn't have looked that way, I would have been in love. Black and white is my favorite combo. Thank you girls for everything.



Yeah so happy to hear that  I hope the next one comes looking good 
They send the replacement premium so you should receive it faster than this one


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Hey everyone 
I have mentioned before about loose threads and now I have a pic and decided to take some action to it. A courier is coming to pick it up tomorrow then a long two week wait till happen to see if my beloved selma will be replaced or not


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Ps. The treads were more than that before this is the third time I've cut and seen more develop


----------



## SanelaChanela

Just bought this selma&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## angel4Love

SanelaChanela said:


> Just bought this selma&#9996;&#65039;


 
 Holy cow...is this the dark dune :wondering


----------



## paula3boys

SanelaChanela said:


> Just bought this selma&#9996;&#65039;




Is that dark dune? This makes me want to pull mine out of the closet now lol


----------



## angel4Love

paula3boys said:


> Is that dark dune? This makes me want to pull mine out of the closet now lol


 
 yes yes! Pull it out and compare...pretty please????? I have been looking every where for this color in medium but no luck! I would trade my soul for a dark dune selma


----------



## paula3boys

Here is my medium dark dune Selma. I don't use it as often as I thought I would because I reach for larger styles more often


----------



## polskablondynka

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2883421
> 
> Here is my medium dark dune Selma. I don't use it as often as I thought I would because I reach for larger styles more often



What a beauty


----------



## angel4Love

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2883421
> 
> Here is my medium dark dune Selma. I don't use it as often as I thought I would because I reach for larger styles more often


 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! 
I think I'm hyperventilating  where did you get it you lucky woman!


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2883421
> 
> Here is my medium dark dune Selma. I don't use it as often as I thought I would because I reach for larger styles more often







SanelaChanela said:


> Just bought this selma&#9996;&#65039;




LOVE your Dark Dunes &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## polskablondynka

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Hey everyone
> I have mentioned before about loose threads and now I have a pic and decided to take some action to it. A courier is coming to pick it up tomorrow then a long two week wait till happen to see if my beloved selma will be replaced or not
> View attachment 2883314



Keep us updated!


----------



## ilysukixD

melbo said:


> I received my Selma and I have to admit, I'm very disappointed. Was I expecting too much for what I payed? I feel like my first purse was supposed to look and feel a certain way and now I'm not feeling it. I don't know if I should just get a refund, or I should try to get an exchange. I don't want to keep something that I feel isn't perfect.


Just to let you know the white part of the handles are fine it's the residues of the wrapping paper, just remove it with water and wipe with cloth. This will happens to any MK bag.... But definitely feel free to return if you're happy with the scratched bottom, but if it's sold out get your refund and purchase from MK website if it's still avaliable for $186  I believe.


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Just to let you know the white part of the handles are fine it's the residues of the wrapping paper, just remove it with water and wipe with cloth. This will happens to any MK bag.... But definitely feel free to return if you're happy with the scratched bottom, but if it's sold out get your refund and purchase from MK website if it's still avaliable for $186  I believe.



Yes, it definitely looked like it was stuck on the handles, not scratched, but the scuffs on the bottom didn't seem right. I did get a replacement send out so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone has seen the pale blue in person??
> It looks like the same color as the powder blue and both of them are in shw!!!
> Powder Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Blue



I visited my local MK store and OMG I was in loved with the pale blue selma!!!! It's like the most prettiest bag i ever seen!!! I should've bought my MK powder blue to compare, but it's does looks the same to powder blue but slightly paler. The pale pink is nice but not the shade of baby pink i like. It has a slightly orangish pink color under certain lighting.   
Sort of like this but slightly darker





Some one posted the actual pictures on the PINK Bag thread

I wished MK made this shade of pink instead


----------



## paula3boys

angel4Love said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I'm hyperventilating  where did you get it you lucky woman!




Bought it last Fall at military store. So hard to find and took me awhile to find it


----------



## SanelaChanela

angel4Love said:


> Holy cow...is this the dark dune :wondering


Yes! It's the dune! i love the color !


----------



## SanelaChanela

paula3boys said:


> Is that dark dune? This makes me want to pull mine out of the closet now lol


Yes its the dark dune


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Departing with my selma was the hardest thing :'( hope my exchange goes fine and quickly


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Hey everyone
> I have mentioned before about loose threads and now I have a pic and decided to take some action to it. A courier is coming to pick it up tomorrow then a long two week wait till happen to see if my beloved selma will be replaced or not
> View attachment 2883314



That looks almost like threads from the lining.  I would definitely sent this back for full replacement!  3 times is just 3 too many.  These are not inexpensive bags & should not be having this type of issues.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

cdtracing said:


> That looks almost like threads from the lining.  I would definitely sent this back for full replacement!  3 times is just 3 too many.  These are not inexpensive bags & should not be having this type of issues.




Exactly how I felt about it! It's not great and the same time I sent my bag off my watch is in for repair too  oh michael Kors  bit disappointed


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Departing with my selma was the hardest thing :'( hope my exchange goes fine and quickly


Fingers crossed for a good outcome for you Hon. Did you email MK pictures of your bag before collection? I did and FedEx delivered me a gift voucher at same time as taking the defective bag away. Yours looks defective like mine did. I found MK customer services to be very fair so be positive


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Fingers crossed for a good outcome for you Hon. Did you email MK pictures of your bag before collection? I did and FedEx delivered me a gift voucher at same time as taking the defective bag away. Yours looks defective like mine did. I found MK customer services to be very fair so be positive




I called my nearest MK boutique and asked if they had any information of selmas being like that and what my options were. As I didn't buy straight from them I bought it from a department store called Selfridges that my warranty lies with them but if I wanted MK to do repairs they could but at a price. 

I hope I get a straight exchange as it was like that the day I got it even though it was a brand new bag and properly wrapped. I noticed the feet were scratched too already when I had it


----------



## melissatrv

The pale pink they had last year, blush I think it was called is the color you want.  We really need to start some color reference threads in this forum I think to compare year over year.  I even think the red studded Selma of last year was different than the shade they had this year. Bloomingdales or Saks had an exclusive Blush Selma with small studding at one time






ilysukixD said:


> I visited my local MK store and OMG I was in loved with the pale blue selma!!!! It's like the most prettiest bag i ever seen!!! I should've bought my MK powder blue to compare, but it's does looks the same to powder blue but slightly paler. The pale pink is nice but not the shade of baby pink i like. It has a slightly orangish pink color under certain lighting.
> Sort of like this but slightly darker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one posted the actual pictures on the PINK Bag thread
> 
> I wished MK made this shade of pink instead


----------



## sunblock

Pale pink large selma


----------



## melissatrv

angel4Love said:


> yes yes! Pull it out and compare...pretty please????? I have been looking every where for this color in medium but no luck! I would trade my soul for a dark dune selma




There is one on ebay now, a medium but pre-owned.  Not my auction it is someone in the UK selling it.  If you do a search you should be able to find it if interested


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> The pale pink they had last year, blush I think it was called is the color you want.  We really need to start some color reference threads in this forum I think to compare year over year.  I even think the red studded Selma of last year was different than the shade they had this year. Bloomingdales or Saks had an exclusive Blush Selma with small studding at one time


I agree.  The color names change, but the shades are so close that it's hard to distinguish from year to year.  A color reference thread would be great!  Bloomingdale's, I believe, had the blossom pink color exclusively in the USA last year.  I don't know how it compares to the new pale pink color, but I know they are very close.  I think pale pink might be slightly darker than blossom pink.


----------



## angel4Love

melissatrv said:


> There is one on ebay now, a medium but pre-owned.  Not my auction it is someone in the UK selling it.  If you do a search you should be able to find it if interested


 
 You're so sweet! Thanks for looking out but I can't see the listing  .Can you message me the link if you don't mind please? I do want a medium.


----------



## EmmieMc

The ballet pink or plush color is very popular right now  it's actually very neutral.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Gorgeous!!! &#128557;


----------



## cdtracing

I've seen the Hamilton in Watermelon on the MK site.  From the picture, it looks more of a Salmon color.  Has anyone seen that color yet?


----------



## ilysukixD

melissatrv said:


> The pale pink they had last year, blush I think it was called is the color you want.  We really need to start some color reference threads in this forum I think to compare year over year.  I even think the red studded Selma of last year was different than the shade they had this year. Bloomingdales or Saks had an exclusive Blush Selma with small studding at one time



I agree, we should make color reference threads!!!!!! I have a red woc from 2012 or 2013 and it's a different shade of red as the red selma i have, even though both tags were marked red.

No way!!! how did i missed that color :[ I actually don't recall the color blush.


----------



## paula3boys

I saw there is new shade of red called chili or something. I'd like to know how it compares to red that was out in fall


----------



## Mai_Don

I got the red one on dec of last year in medium. So far i like the color.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Have posted this elsewhere in the forum too hope you ladies don't mind!
My pale pink Selma in medium. It does have a bit or orange in it, it is not a true pink pink.


----------



## melbo

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Have posted this elsewhere in the forum too hope you ladies don't mind!
> My pale pink Selma in medium. It does have a bit or orange in it, it is not a true pink pink.



Gorgeous! That pink is to die for! Congrats!


----------



## bellevie0891

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Have posted this elsewhere in the forum too hope you ladies don't mind!
> 
> My pale pink Selma in medium. It does have a bit or orange in it, it is not a true pink pink.




Super pretty


----------



## handbags4me

sunblock said:


> Pale pink large selma



This is gorgeous!  Where did you find the pale pink in the Large size?  My local boutique only had the medium.


----------



## sunblock

handbags4me said:


> This is gorgeous!  Where did you find the pale pink in the Large size?  My local boutique only had the medium.



Im uk  based a store near me had large size in but they havnt had the medium


----------



## Cutiekitty92

So jealous  I miss my selma too much


----------



## Ebby

This may sound like a weird question, I love the Selma and particularly those with silver hardware - I wish there were more. Does anyone have a list of the colours that are available with silver hardware for the Selma?


----------



## Minkette

Ebby said:


> This may sound like a weird question, I love the Selma and particularly those with silver hardware - I wish there were more. Does anyone have a list of the colours that are available with silver hardware for the Selma?


Currently..

Fuschia
Pale Blue
White
Pearl Grey
Grape (limited availability)
Black (limited availability)


----------



## Minkette

Does anyone know if MK released a Selma in the luggage color (or any variation of brown) with silver hardware?

It seems like the navy and luggage never come with silver hardware...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Minkette said:


> Currently..
> 
> Fuschia
> Pale Blue
> White
> Pearl Grey
> Grape (limited availability)
> Black (limited availability)



I'm stopping by my local Macy's tomorrow to check out a large grape selma. They were sold out for awhile but just got them back in and I have one on hold. I hate paying full price though. How did you find out that Grape is limited availability? I also have a nickel one on hold at 25%+20% off.


----------



## Minkette

Harley77 said:


> I'm stopping by my local Macy's tomorrow to check out a large grape selma. They were sold out for awhile but just got them back in and I have one on hold. I hate paying full price though. How did you find out that Grape is limited availability? I also have a nickel one on hold at 25%+20% off.



It's a fall color so some places that carried it (e.g. Macy's had sold out for a period of time).


----------



## Ebby

Minkette said:


> Currently..
> 
> Fuschia
> Pale Blue
> White
> Pearl Grey
> Grape (limited availability)
> Black (limited availability)




Thanks Minkette, I really appreciate this


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ebby said:


> Thanks Minkette, I really appreciate this


+1. Would sooo love to find Black with SHW...


----------



## melissatrv

I might have been thinking about Blossom shown here but I swear a Selma came in this color also.  I recall a pale pink from last year


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28028356&postcount=207






ilysukixD said:


> I agree, we should make color reference threads!!!!!! I have a red woc from 2012 or 2013 and it's a different shade of red as the red selma i have, even though both tags were marked red.
> 
> No way!!! how did i missed that color :[ I actually don't recall the color blush.


----------



## melbo

I got my replacement in the mail today, but I wish I wouldn't have sent out the last bag. This one was worse than last last one, with visible scratches on both sides. I tried wiping off to see if they were really scratches, and unfortunately they did not budge. I would have rather kept the scratched feet than this one. I called to see if I could get another one, but they were out. She offered a 10% discount, but I won't take it, not for this purse. I suppose I'll just have to wait for another deal to come by &#128547;


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> I got my replacement in the mail today, but I wish I wouldn't have sent out the last bag. This one was worse than last last one, with visible scratches on both sides. I tried wiping off to see if they were really scratches, and unfortunately they did not budge. I would have rather kept the scratched feet than this one. I called to see if I could get another one, but they were out. She offered a 10% discount, but I won't take it, not for this purse. I suppose I'll just have to wait for another deal to come by &#128547;



How disappointing !!! I dont blame you I wouldnt keep it either...plus 10% is not enough


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> How disappointing !!! I dont blame you I wouldnt keep it either...plus 10% is not enough



Yes, the last rep said I had to send it back asap or I would get charged, so I rushed it back. I had a gut feeling that I should keep it to compare, but I didn't want to over complicate things. Now I wish I would have listened. Oh well. It's not the end of the world. Deals come and go, I'll just have to be patient. &#128077;


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> +1. Would sooo love to find Black with SHW...


http://www.ebags.com/product/michael-michael-kors/selma-medium-top-zip-satchel/280678?productid=10323454&sourceid=ADWPRODUCT&couponid=94790994&gclid=Cj0KEQiA6dGmBRC_3Mi-x_XywKsBEiQA1lcFP3weSQ1LjNsvb63Q83VYpWmRtT_dFfUhls9Q-9IdO8saAmHz8P8HAQ&kwid=productads-plaid^105117679938-sku^10323454-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^50532682698

Medium Selma in Black with Silver Hardware


----------



## 2 stars

I stopped by MK boutique to look at fuschia selma with shw and compare it to raspberry. I noticed the fuschia at MK is definitely a darker shade than the fuschia at Macy's. The fuschia at Macy's resembles raspberry. I found this very strange and was very disappointed in how dark the color looked. I was hoping to love it and buy it but instead I walked out empty handed  Now I regret returning the fuschia I had purchased at Macy's.


----------



## ley2

Hi 2 star.. I think the color difference could be from batch to batch? It does sound weird though.. usually shouldnt differ so much..


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I stopped by MK boutique to look at fuschia selma with shw and compare it to raspberry. I noticed the fuschia at MK is definitely a darker shade than the fuschia at Macy's. The fuschia at Macy's resembles raspberry. I found this very strange and was very disappointed in how dark the color looked. I was hoping to love it and buy it but instead I walked out empty handed  Now I regret returning the fuschia I had purchased at Macy's.



You know it does vary I had one bag I was looking at in Raspberry and they gve me a few to look at a few of them were lighter than others. So maybe  try to look at a few I know my fushia is darker than raspberry


----------



## iheart_purses

I have the fuchsia (shw) from last year and I did think it looked lighter than the one this year. This year's definitely looks more pupleish - If I get a chance I would take it to the store to compare!


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> I have the fuchsia (shw) from last year and I did think it looked lighter than the one this year. This year's definitely looks more pupleish - If I get a chance I would take it to the store to compare!





smileydimples said:


> You know it does vary I had one bag I was looking at in Raspberry and they gve me a few to look at a few of them were lighter than others. So maybe  try to look at a few I know my fushia is darker than raspberry





ley2 said:


> Hi 2 star.. I think the color difference could be from batch to batch? It does sound weird though.. usually shouldnt differ so much..



It's definitely purple. I wish I would have taken a picture. I'm going to make the hubby stop at MK again tomorrow on our way back home and I'll take some pics.


----------



## sweetlilangel

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Have posted this elsewhere in the forum too hope you ladies don't mind!
> My pale pink Selma in medium. It does have a bit or orange in it, it is not a true pink pink.



So pretty! I really want this bag but I guess it's not available to buy at the moment here in Belgium... How long does it take for new collections to arrive in shops in Europe?


----------



## melissatrv

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Have posted this elsewhere in the forum too hope you ladies don't mind!
> My pale pink Selma in medium. It does have a bit or orange in it, it is not a true pink pink.


 
I saw this in person last night at my MK store.  It is very pretty. They had it in large and medium and also the medium messenger with studs.  Loved the look with the gold studs!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> I saw this in person last night at my MK store.  It is very pretty. They had it in large and medium and also the medium messenger with studs.  Loved the look with the gold studs!




Did you think it looked like it had orange to it or a salmon look at all? Or true pale pink?


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Did you think it looked like it had orange to it or a salmon look at all? Or true pale pink?



I saw it today and it looks salmon to me. Not a true pink at all.

Here it is next to fuschia.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Did you think it looked like it had orange to it or a salmon look at all? Or true pale pink?



Yes I saw a salmon look to it the one they showed me


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> I saw it today and it looks salmon to me. Not a true pink at all.
> 
> Here it is next to fuschia.



I have been thinking the same thing.   It does not look like a pale pink or similar to blossom pink.


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> I saw it today and it looks salmon to me. Not a true pink at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to fuschia.




Wow. That is different than I expected. Still pretty, just not the soft pink I thought it was.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> I saw it today and it looks salmon to me. Not a true pink at all.
> 
> Here it is next to fuschia.



Thank you so much for the comparison picture! That killed my lemming for it. Guess I should have tracked down blossom pink


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison picture! That killed my lemming for it. Guess I should have tracked down blossom pink


Your welcome


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I saw it today and it looks salmon to me. Not a true pink at all.
> 
> Here it is next to fuschia.


 


smileydimples said:


> Yes I saw a salmon look to it the one they showed me


 


myluvofbags said:


> I have been thinking the same thing.   It does not look like a pale pink or similar to blossom pink.


 


bellevie0891 said:


> Wow. That is different than I expected. Still pretty, just not the soft pink I thought it was.


 


paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison picture! That killed my lemming for it. Guess I should have tracked down blossom pink


 
+1
Pale pink isn't what I expected.


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> Did you think it looked like it had orange to it or a salmon look at all? Or true pale pink?




What was funny is that when I saw it on display in the MK window it looked pale pink!  I was so excited and thinking that maybe it was the photos I had seen that made it look more orange-y but the lights in the window are much dimmer than the store lights and instead of the blush color, it appears more salmon.  Pretty color, just does not sound what you are looking for (or what I am looking for!)


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> What was funny is that when I saw it on display in the MK window it looked pale pink!  I was so excited and thinking that maybe it was the photos I had seen that made it look more orange-y but the lights in the window are much dimmer than the store lights and instead of the blush color, it appears more salmon.  Pretty color, just does not sound what you are looking for (or what I am looking for!)



Definitely not! I will wait out for another shade of pink then


----------



## B_girl_

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-US_30S3GLMS2L?No=2&color=0619 


The pale pink selma is back on the website, opinions? I love the color pink, but I've seen pictures of this selma and the shade always looks a little more different each time!


----------



## sunblock

Mines defo pale pink looks alot diff to that pic that was posted how weird im uk based though maybe there slightly diff


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-US_30S3GLMS2L?No=2&color=0619
> 
> 
> The pale pink selma is back on the website, opinions? I love the color pink, but I've seen pictures of this selma and the shade always looks a little more different each time!



I say get it! Worse comes to worse, you can return it, no? It's not on sale so I don't see why not.


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> Did you think it looked like it had orange to it or a salmon look at all? Or true pale pink?


 


melbo said:


> I say get it! Worse comes to worse, you can return it, no? It's not on sale so I don't see why not.




True this as it will probably sell out again


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I have a replacement selma on its way to me!!! I'm so excited I should have it by the end of the week!


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I have a replacement selma on its way to me!!! I'm so excited I should have it by the end of the week!



Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I have a replacement selma on its way to me!!! I'm so excited I should have it by the end of the week!



 Also very happy for you! What colour are you getting? x


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Also very happy for you! What colour are you getting? x




I am sticking with the navy also they didn't ask me what colour so I assume a replacement is the same as what I had unless I stated. I'm pretty happy with navy


----------



## lillywillowbug

Made a terrible mistake by selling my Cadet Selma and I had to purchase the electric blue to fill the hole in my heart &#128539;


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> Made a terrible mistake by selling my Cadet Selma and I had to purchase the electric blue to fill the hole in my heart &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890697


 
Such a gorgeous color!  I will NEVER sell my sapphire Selma!


----------



## melbo

Got my bag today and this color is soo much more beautiful in person! I have a little rant though, it's like how is it that these purses are so used and abused! Am I the only crazy person that expects something to look new?  I don't expect my new watch, phone, tablet, etc to be scratched, scuffed, and dirty when I walk out the store. The manager offered me an exchange from another store to be shipped to my house or a 10% off. I took the discount. I learnt my lesson with my last purse and I do not want to lose out on this one! I will look at this one like I would look at a refurbished product, lol. I wish it would come with a  plastic that would protect the hardware. New phones have it on their lenses and buttons, I've also received purses that had it on the zipper/metal plate. I don't understand why these things don't have it. Anyways, end of rant. I'm off to enjoying my purse and planning my next outfits &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Got my bag today and this color is soo much more beautiful in person! I have a little rant though, it's like how is it that these purses are so used and abused! Am I the only crazy person that expects something to look new?  I don't expect my new watch, phone, tablet, etc to be scratched, scuffed, and dirty when I walk out the store. The manager offered me an exchange from another store to be shipped to my house or a 10% off. I took the discount. I learnt my lesson with my last purse and I do not want to lose out on this one! I will look at this one like I would look at a refurbished product, lol. I wish it would come with a  plastic that would protect the hardware. New phones have it on their lenses and buttons, I've also received purses that had it on the zipper/metal plate. I don't understand why these things don't have it. Anyways, end of rant. I'm off to enjoying my purse and planning my next outfits &#128522;&#10084;


Crazy that the bottom feet would be scratched that badly on a new bag!  Oh, well.  If you're okay with it, then all is well.  I really love that red.  Aren't you glad you picked it up now at the sale price?  Reds (on sale) and pinks seem to be available for Valentine's Day, but will be harder to find after the spring.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Crazy that the bottom feet would be scratched that badly on a new bag!  Oh, well.  If you're okay with it, then all is well.  I really love that red.  Aren't you glad you picked it up now at the sale price?  Reds (on sale) and pinks seem to be available for Valentine's Day, but will be harder to find after the spring.



I am very glad! All the girls waiting behind me or scoping out the bags were loving this color. A few said, "I am going to order this!" I feel like I did Macy's a favor, lol. &#128518;


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Got my bag today and this color is soo much more beautiful in person! I have a little rant though, it's like how is it that these purses are so used and abused! Am I the only crazy person that expects something to look new?  I don't expect my new watch, phone, tablet, etc to be scratched, scuffed, and dirty when I walk out the store. The manager offered me an exchange from another store to be shipped to my house or a 10% off. I took the discount. I learnt my lesson with my last purse and I do not want to lose out on this one! I will look at this one like I would look at a refurbished product, lol. I wish it would come with a  plastic that would protect the hardware. New phones have it on their lenses and buttons, I've also received purses that had it on the zipper/metal plate. I don't understand why these things don't have it. Anyways, end of rant. I'm off to enjoying my purse and planning my next outfits &#128522;&#10084;




Is this red or a different shade like mandarin or chili?


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Is this red or a different shade like mandarin or chili?



Mandarin


----------



## melissatrv

I am like that also.  Totally anal.  I even smell my bags before buying them LOL.  What an amazing color though. I did not see that one when I went to my MK store




melbo said:


> Got my bag today and this color is soo much more beautiful in person! I have a little rant though, it's like how is it that these purses are so used and abused! *Am I the only crazy person that expects something to look new?*  I don't expect my new watch, phone, tablet, etc to be scratched, scuffed, and dirty when I walk out the store. The manager offered me an exchange from another store to be shipped to my house or a 10% off. I took the discount. I learnt my lesson with my last purse and I do not want to lose out on this one! I will look at this one like I would look at a refurbished product, lol. I wish it would come with a  plastic that would protect the hardware. New phones have it on their lenses and buttons, I've also received purses that had it on the zipper/metal plate. I don't understand why these things don't have it. Anyways, end of rant. I'm off to enjoying my purse and planning my next outfits &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Mandarin



I thought so, but wasn't sure if my eyes were playing tricks on me! lol. I have a jet set zip top tote coming in mandarin sometime this afternoon/evening when UPS makes its delivery!


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I thought so, but wasn't sure if my eyes were playing tricks on me! lol. I have a jet set zip top tote coming in mandarin sometime this afternoon/evening when UPS makes its delivery!


I feel like the color is beautiful all year long! It's not too much, just perfect &#128522;&#128076;


----------



## melbo

melissatrv said:


> I am like that also.  Totally anal.  I even smell my bags before buying them LOL.  What an amazing color though. I did not see that one when I went to my MK store



I feel you! I made sure the zippers were functional and looked inside just to make sure it was in good condition. Would hate to have a "surprise" when I bring it home.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I feel like the color is beautiful all year long! It's not too much, just perfect &#128522;&#128076;



Agreed!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

melbo said:


> Got my bag today and this color is soo much more beautiful in person! I have a little rant though, it's like how is it that these purses are so used and abused! Am I the only crazy person that expects something to look new?  I don't expect my new watch, phone, tablet, etc to be scratched, scuffed, and dirty when I walk out the store. The manager offered me an exchange from another store to be shipped to my house or a 10% off. I took the discount. I learnt my lesson with my last purse and I do not want to lose out on this one! I will look at this one like I would look at a refurbished product, lol. I wish it would come with a  plastic that would protect the hardware. New phones have it on their lenses and buttons, I've also received purses that had it on the zipper/metal plate. I don't understand why these things don't have it. Anyways, end of rant. I'm off to enjoying my purse and planning my next outfits &#128522;&#10084;




I had the same problem except mine was faulty even being brand new. The feet on mine were also scratched... Still waiting on my replacement


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I had the same problem except mine was faulty even being brand new. The feet on mine were also scratched... Still waiting on my replacement



Sigh...those feet. So much feeling for something no one else but us see! &#128522;


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can someone please give me some advice on replacement processes.
I phoned the store and they told me they would be sending me a replacement but today I received a full refund...
I just want my selma not the money!!!!


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can someone please give me some advice on replacement processes.
> I phoned the store and they told me they would be sending me a replacement but today I received a full refund...
> I just want my selma not the money!!!!



Maybe it was part of the exchange process? Sometimes they make new transactions for replacements. I would give them a call. I'm sure they will explain why this happened. Best of luck!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can someone please give me some advice on replacement processes.
> I phoned the store and they told me they would be sending me a replacement but today I received a full refund...
> I just want my selma not the money!!!!


Let us know how you get on chick... Maybe they gave you a refund as they were out of stock for replacing like for like? That's what happened to me as you know...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Let us know how you get on chick... Maybe they gave you a refund as they were out of stock for replacing like for like? That's what happened to me as you know...




Thanks ladies but sadly it was a huge mess up which resulted in me having to place an order from scratch  stupid department store


----------



## polskablondynka

melbo said:


> I feel you! I made sure the zippers were functional and looked inside just to make sure it was in good condition. Would hate to have a "surprise" when I bring it home.



I feel you, girls. I bought a pre-loved large Selma... perfect exterior, interior, smelled beautiful, but I guess the owner neglected the bottom feet. I'm a bit OCD about it but my boyfriend thinks I'm crazy that I want to spend close to $80 to get the feet replaced only for them to be scratched up again in the future. 

I made myself feel better by ordering a new MK wallet! Jumping up and down until I get it.


----------



## melbo

polskablondynka said:


> I feel you, girls. I bought a pre-loved large Selma... perfect exterior, interior, smelled beautiful, but I guess the owner neglected the bottom feet. I'm a bit OCD about it but my boyfriend thinks I'm crazy that I want to spend close to $80 to get the feet replaced only for them to be scratched up again in the future.
> 
> I made myself feel better by ordering a new MK wallet! Jumping up and down until I get it.



^This! I KNOW that I will always place my purse down gently and if the surface is bad, I'll lay it on my lap. I would baby every part of my purse. That wallet will definitely give you that "new" feeling, for sure! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## daffc

Hi Girls,

I bought a Selma but am finding it rather heavy on my shoulders esp when I am carrying quite a bit -- do any if you feel the same way? And if so, what do you do to alleviate the weight? 

I was thinking of getting like a thicker leather strap just to attach to the shoulder bit but then I'm not sure where to get that either... Any suggestions?


----------



## _jssaa

I'm getting a brand new medium dark dune selma!! I'm excited and can't wait but I can't get it until another 2.5 weeks! I hope all goes well and there's no dramas with the seller and it'll finally be in my hands!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> I'm getting a brand new medium dark dune selma!! I'm excited and can't wait but I can't get it until another 2.5 weeks! I hope all goes well and there's no dramas with the seller and it'll finally be in my hands!!



Lucky thing! Where did you find that? 
I have a large in Dark Dune reserved to collect on Saturday, but I'm not sure about the size... Think I'm more of a medium kinda girl. Don't carry that much...


----------



## _jssaa

DiamondsForever said:


> Lucky thing! Where did you find that?
> I have a large in Dark Dune reserved to collect on Saturday, but I'm not sure about the size... Think I'm more of a medium kinda girl. Don't carry that much...



I got it from gumtree (kind of like craigslist) and it's brand new with packaging still in tact and receipt! Also got it authenticated here just to be 1000% positive it's authentic as there is too much fakes being sold online in Australia. I like big bags so I actually like the large size better but I don't carry a lot of things so it feels weird when using my large sapphire. It's like carry an empty purse!

Is your dark dune the replacement?


----------



## paula3boys

daffc said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I bought a Selma but am finding it rather heavy on my shoulders esp when I am carrying quite a bit -- do any if you feel the same way? And if so, what do you do to alleviate the weight?
> 
> I was thinking of getting like a thicker leather strap just to attach to the shoulder bit but then I'm not sure where to get that either... Any suggestions?



Yes I do. I have a bad shoulder so if I know I am going to be out for a long time, I don't carry my Selma. I carry my Jet Set Zip Top Tote (one of them anyway lol)


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Lucky thing! Where did you find that?
> I have a large in Dark Dune reserved to collect on Saturday, but I'm not sure about the size... Think I'm more of a medium kinda girl. Don't carry that much...



Make sure to try both sizes. I have medium Dark Dune and it doesn't hold a lot inside. The outside looks bigger than inside. I wish there was an in between of medium and large lol. I don't carry a ton of stuff, but I have to leave items behind if I use medium


----------



## angel4Love

_jssaa said:


> I got it from gumtree (kind of like craigslist) and it's brand new with packaging still in tact and receipt! Also got it authenticated here just to be 1000% positive it's authentic as there is too much fakes being sold online in Australia. I like big bags so I actually like the large size better but I don't carry a lot of things so it feels weird when using my large sapphire. It's like carry an empty purse!
> 
> Is your dark dune the replacement?



I hate you right now!!!!! LOL...but no, seriousy I am so jealous because I have been wanting a medium in Dark dune for the longest I can remember but super congratulations to you and I can't wait for you to show us photos so I can hate you even more 

Do you mind sharing how much you got her for?


----------



## _jssaa

angel4Love said:


> I hate you right now!!!!! LOL...but no, seriousy I am so jealous because I have been wanting a medium in Dark dune for the longest I can remember but super congratulations to you and I can't wait for you to show us photos so I can hate you even more
> 
> Do you mind sharing how much you got her for?




Well I hate you too for having not one but 2 studded sloans!! So we are even 

I got her for $300 AUD. The receipt says it was purchased on the 26th of January 2015. It was on sale I think. I was in that exact store early January but never saw dark dune at all! I live in a different state but so lucky my sister happens to be going there at the end of the month so she can pick the bag up for me!


----------



## ubo22

daffc said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I bought a Selma but am finding it rather heavy on my shoulders esp when I am carrying quite a bit -- do any if you feel the same way? And if so, what do you do to alleviate the weight?
> 
> I was thinking of getting like a thicker leather strap just to attach to the shoulder bit but then I'm not sure where to get that either... Any suggestions?


My biggest complaint with the Selma is not the weight, but the shoulder strap.  I think it needs to be a bit wider to comfortably support the bag on the shoulder without digging in.  You might be able to find a saffiano leather shoulder strap on eBay that is wider than the Selma strap, but it will be very difficult to match the color exactly.


----------



## nailgirl70

ubo22 said:


> My biggest complaint with the Selma is not the weight, but the shoulder strap.  I think it needs to be a bit wider to comfortably support the bag on the shoulder without digging in.  You might be able to find a saffiano leather shoulder strap on eBay that is wider than the Selma strap, but it will be very difficult to match the color exactly.



Try Mautto.com they custom make replacement straps for all kinds of purses.  I just had one made for a red Gucci purse and it matched perfectly.


----------



## ubo22

nailgirl70 said:


> Try Mautto.com they custom make replacement straps for all kinds of purses.  I just had one made for a red Gucci purse and it matched perfectly.


Thanks so much for the tip!  I'm going to look into that right now!


----------



## Minkette

daffc said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I bought a Selma but am finding it rather heavy on my shoulders esp when I am carrying quite a bit -- do any if you feel the same way? And if so, what do you do to alleviate the weight?
> 
> I was thinking of getting like a thicker leather strap just to attach to the shoulder bit but then I'm not sure where to get that either... Any suggestions?



I do. I double the strap. I posted a thread on how to do that. Using my phone to reply so I can't link it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> I got it from gumtree (kind of like craigslist) and it's brand new with packaging still in tact and receipt! Also got it authenticated here just to be 1000% positive it's authentic as there is too much fakes being sold online in Australia. I like big bags so I actually like the large size better but I don't carry a lot of things so it feels weird when using my large sapphire. It's like carry an empty purse!
> 
> Is your dark dune the replacement?



I know Gumtree, we have it in the UK as well.
Sounds like you got a great deal hon! Do post pictures when received.
Dark Dune maybe the replacement, I still haven't spent my gift voucher! Going to London on Sat with DH for V-day so he's promised me shopping time..  I've been in touch with MK Europe Cust services to find out what stock is in London. They tell me that Covent Garden has my medium dark khaki Selma. Then when I talk to the store, they say they only have large... So confusing! I will be doing the rounds of the boutiques between the theatre and dinner!


----------



## Sarah_BE

Did anyone see the watermelon color in real life? A colleague of mine is going to the states at the beginning of March and I would like to ask him to bring back the Cindy crossbody for me.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

My baby is finally coming tomorrow after that long wait. It's Friday 13 I hope I have no problems with this one


----------



## daffc

ubo22 said:


> My biggest complaint with the Selma is not the weight, but the shoulder strap.  I think it needs to be a bit wider to comfortably support the bag on the shoulder without digging in.  You might be able to find a saffiano leather shoulder strap on eBay that is wider than the Selma strap, but it will be very difficult to match the color exactly.


same here  if only the strap was wider....


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah_BE said:


> Did anyone see the watermelon color in real life? A colleague of mine is going to the states at the beginning of March and I would like to ask him to bring back the Cindy crossbody for me.




Didn't see at MK, Nordies or Macy's yesterday


----------



## daffc

Minkette said:


> I do. I double the strap. I posted a thread on how to do that. Using my phone to reply so I can't link it.




Hi could you please link me to it when you can or else tell me where to find this?...I am still new to the website and I do have some trouble locating... Thanks!


----------



## daffc

ubo22 said:


> Thanks so much for the tip!  I'm going to look into that right now!


Great suggestion! Do you know by any chance where I can get something like this?  but in leather....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-AIR-P...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item23277a3cb1


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> I do. I double the strap. I posted a thread on how to do that. Using my phone to reply so I can't link it.


 


daffc said:


> Hi could you please link me to it when you can or else tell me where to find this?...I am still new to the website and I do have some trouble locating... Thanks!


 
Here's the link to Minkette's thread.  She doubles the strap to make it shorter.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/making-my-selma-a-functional-shoulder-bag-892471.html


----------



## ubo22

daffc said:


> Great suggestion! Do you know by any chance where I can get something like this?  but in leather....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-AIR-P...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item23277a3cb1


 
I've seen leather strap pads like that on eBay.


----------



## angel4Love

_jssaa said:


> Well I hate you too for having not one but 2 studded sloans!! So we are even
> 
> I got her for $300 AUD. The receipt says it was purchased on the 26th of January 2015. It was on sale I think. I was in that exact store early January but never saw dark dune at all! I live in a different state but so lucky my sister happens to be going there at the end of the month so she can pick the bag up for me!


 


Cutiekitty92 said:


> My baby is finally coming tomorrow after that long wait. It's Friday 13 I hope I have no problems with this one


 
Awww...be positive. It will be great! Post some pics!


----------



## _jssaa

DiamondsForever said:


> I know Gumtree, we have it in the UK as well.
> Sounds like you got a great deal hon! Do post pictures when received.
> Dark Dune maybe the replacement, I still haven't spent my gift voucher! Going to London on Sat with DH for V-day so he's promised me shopping time..  I've been in touch with MK Europe Cust services to find out what stock is in London. They tell me that Covent Garden has my medium dark khaki Selma. Then when I talk to the store, they say they only have large... So confusing! I will be doing the rounds of the boutiques between the theatre and dinner!



I can't believe how good Europe customer services are! I live in Australia but contacts the us customer service email given on the site and they wouldn't give me a gift card or tell me what colours are available to choose from! Have you seen both dark khaki and dark dune in person? I've only seen dark khaki in pictures sometimes it looks really creamy and light and sometimes it looks similar to dark dune!


----------



## paula3boys

_jssaa said:


> I can't believe how good Europe customer services are! I live in Australia but contacts the us customer service email given on the site and they wouldn't give me a gift card or tell me what colours are available to choose from! Have you seen both dark khaki and dark dune in person? I've only seen dark khaki in pictures sometimes it looks really creamy and light and sometimes it looks similar to dark dune!




I had both colors at one point and there's definitely a difference. Dark khaki is lighter than dark dune. Dark dune is more unique in my opinion


----------



## ubo22

_jssaa said:


> I can't believe how good Europe customer services are! I live in Australia but contacts the us customer service email given on the site and they wouldn't give me a gift card or tell me what colours are available to choose from! Have you seen both dark khaki and dark dune in person? I've only seen dark khaki in pictures sometimes it looks really creamy and light and sometimes it looks similar to dark dune!


 
Mandarpandar has a great picture of dark dune next to dark khaki in her MK collection photo here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-25.html#post27923288

Her jet set tote is dark dune and her e/w Hamilton is dark khaki.  Dark dune is a darker brownish-grey while dark khaki is a creamier beige color.


----------



## _jssaa

ubo22 said:


> Mandarpandar has a great picture of dark dune next to dark khaki in her MK collection photo here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-25.html#post27923288
> 
> Her jet set tote is dark dune and her e/w Hamilton is dark khaki.  Dark dune is a darker brownish-grey while dark khaki is a creamier beige color.



Wow you can see a major difference between dark khaki and dark dune in mandarpandar's pictures . It's confusing I found 2 pictures in this thread showing dark khaki and they look like different colours to me? I hope dark dunes colour won't be too far off the pictures.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26172606&postcount=3768

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26286802&postcount=4297


----------



## eiresh12

ubo22 said:


> My biggest complaint with the Selma is not the weight, but the shoulder strap.  I think it needs to be a bit wider to comfortably support the bag on the shoulder without digging in.  You might be able to find a saffiano leather shoulder strap on eBay that is wider than the Selma strap, but it will be very difficult to match the color exactly.



Yes, me too, that's why I'm not putting much on a long day out.


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> I can't believe how good Europe customer services are! I live in Australia but contacts the us customer service email given on the site and they wouldn't give me a gift card or tell me what colours are available to choose from! Have you seen both dark khaki and dark dune in person? I've only seen dark khaki in pictures sometimes it looks really creamy and light and sometimes it looks similar to dark dune!



I have seen them both before in person, but I think I need to look at them again tomorrow. Dark Khaki looks different in photos depending on what light you take the picture in. I'm so excited about tomorrows trip to the boutique!


----------



## _jssaa

DiamondsForever said:


> I have seen them both before in person, but I think I need to look at them again tomorrow. Dark Khaki looks different in photos depending on what light you take the picture in. I'm so excited about tomorrows trip to the boutique!



Do post what you decide to get


----------



## DiamondsForever

I will post pictures on Sunday if I buy anything!
Just spoke to the Covent Garden store and it seems MK customer services weren't quite right. The store have the colours in the Selma I like, but they're in the large size not the medium. 


How much bigger is the large than the medium? Is there a big difference?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I will post pictures on Sunday if I buy anything!
> Just spoke to the Covent Garden store and it seems MK customer services weren't quite right. The store have the colours in the Selma I like, but they're in the large size not the medium.
> 
> How much bigger is the large than the medium? Is there a big difference?


 
Check online at Zappos for measurements and weights.  Zappos also has videos of a women showing and wearing the bag so you can get a sense of the size.  The biggest difference isn't the exterior size, but the interior volume.  You can fit a lot more in the large than the medium.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Check online at Zappos for measurements and weights.  Zappos also has videos of a women showing and wearing the bag so you can get a sense of the size.  The biggest difference isn't the exterior size, but the interior volume.  You can fit a lot more in the large than the medium.




Thanks Ubo22 


I'll look at Zappos tonight when I'm home from work.
Maybe a slightly bigger interior volume would work better for me if there isn't much difference on the outside...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> I will post pictures on Sunday if I buy anything!
> Just spoke to the Covent Garden store and it seems MK customer services weren't quite right. The store have the colours in the Selma I like, but they're in the large size not the medium.
> 
> 
> How much bigger is the large than the medium? Is there a big difference?




The medium is significantly smaller in size. I've seen both in the regent street store in person. I am very glad I chose the large over the medium!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> The medium is significantly smaller in size. I've seen both in the regent street store in person. I am very glad I chose the large over the medium!



I'm starting to think I'll probably get a large one tomorrow as well Cutiekitty92.
I'd have to pay a bit more but I'd be getting a large for the price of a medium due to MKs generosity over my complaint!

Is the Regent St boutique very big? I had a chat with the manager @ Covent Garden today and they seem to have all of my preferred colours in large... starting off @ Westfield in the morning and also fitting in theatre and dinner!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm starting to think I'll probably get a large one tomorrow as well Cutiekitty92.
> 
> I'd have to pay a bit more but I'd be getting a large for the price of a medium due to MKs generosity over my complaint!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Regent St boutique very big? I had a chat with the manager @ Covent Garden today and they seem to have all of my preferred colours in large... starting off @ Westfield in the morning and also fitting in theatre and dinner!




Yes it's quite big  it's very nice in there I had no idea Covent Garden had one. I was going to order mine from regent street but they were charging £15-£20 for delivery so I went back to Selfridges again


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes it's quite big  it's very nice in there I had no idea Covent Garden had one. I was going to order mine from regent street but they were charging £15-£20 for delivery so I went back to Selfridges again



Oooo what did you get in Selfridges? I had no idea about Covent Garden until I was on the MK website yesterday.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Oooo what did you get in Selfridges? I had no idea about Covent Garden until I was on the MK website yesterday.




I got the large navy selma but it was faulty so I sent it back and had to re order it


----------



## Cutiekitty92

So here she is... Again
Navy selma take 2


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So here she is... Again
> Navy selma take 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894946



Lovely! She was well worth the wait &#128525;


----------



## cdtracing

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So here she is... Again
> Navy selma take 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894946



Gorgeous!!!  Hope this one is perfect!!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I really hope so too! This one feels a lot different than that dodgy one I had before!


----------



## AMLoveBags

I searched this thread and couldn't find anyone with the pale blue studded Selma. I'm really close to purchasing it but wanted to hear from someone that has either seen it IRL or owns it. Any help?


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> I searched this thread and couldn't find anyone with the pale blue studded Selma. I'm really close to purchasing it but wanted to hear from someone that has either seen it IRL or owns it. Any help?



I saw it in the store its beautiful Are you talking abouth the messanger one?


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> I saw it in the store its beautiful Are you talking abouth the messanger one?




Not the messenger. The medium satchel.


----------



## AMLoveBags

This one


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895314



Oh my goodness where can I find that........I so want that


----------



## AMLoveBags

So is it new??


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> So is it new??



The same version matches this so I hope it is where did you see it


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> The same version matches this so I hope it is where did you see it




It's on the MK site


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> It's on the MK site



Must have


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> Must have




Yea I'm having trouble talking myself out of it. I don't pay full price but this one is making me rethink that. It looks gorgeous but I wanted a first hand opinion.


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> Yea I'm having trouble talking myself out of it. I don't pay full price but this one is making me rethink that. It looks gorgeous but I wanted a first hand opinion.


I don't like paying full price either but I really love it it's really tempting me
I've seen the smaller one in person and I just loved it but I wanted it to be bigger this this one is perfect


----------



## Restore724

*MK Selma Medium
Color: Chili/Gold 
Perfect for Valentine Day!*


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Here's the link to Minkette's thread.  She doubles the strap to make it shorter.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/making-my-selma-a-functional-shoulder-bag-892471.html


Thanks for posting the link! I have been out of town this week for a conference and didn't have access to my laptop!


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> I don't like paying full price either but I really love it it's really tempting me
> 
> I've seen the smaller one in person and I just loved it but I wanted it to be bigger this this one is perfect




See...that's exactly how I feel. I've wanted a studded Selma ever since I missed the studded dune. And I will be so mad if I keep waiting for this one to go on sale and I miss it. And what you said about first seeing the messenger but wanting it to be bigger is exactly what happened to me. I saw the messenger online and considered it but wanted it in a bigger size. And I have a feeling it's a MK exclusive color so I won't see it in any  department stores by me since I don't have a boutique close to me either.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Thanks for posting the link! I have been out of town this week for a conference and didn't have access to my laptop!


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can someone tell me the best way to get rid of this weird sticky glue stuff on the back of my bag?  it's left white marks


----------



## DiamondsForever

Look what I just spotted on the Selfridges website! 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...28-3001451-30T3SLMS7L/?previewAttribute=Black

If only it were a medium...


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> See...that's exactly how I feel. I've wanted a studded Selma ever since I missed the studded dune. And I will be so mad if I keep waiting for this one to go on sale and I miss it. And what you said about first seeing the messenger but wanting it to be bigger is exactly what happened to me. I saw the messenger online and considered it but wanted it in a bigger size. And I have a feeling it's a MK exclusive color so I won't see it in any  department stores by me since I don't have a boutique close to me either.


Totally understand .... I love studded selma they are one of my favorites but I love how this is silver since all mine is gold studs...I've noticed there are certain colors department stores don't get... I'm so on the fence the good thing is that I ordered a gooseberry selma on sale but now it's canceled so money can go towards this one ... Now deciding &#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; 
Let me know if you do decide to get it and I'll do the same


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> Totally understand .... I love studded selma they are one of my favorites but I love how this is silver since all mine is gold studs...I've noticed there are certain colors department stores don't get... I'm so on the fence the good thing is that I ordered a gooseberry selma on sale but now it's canceled so money can go towards this one ... Now deciding &#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Let me know if you do decide to get it and I'll do the same




This is so funny because I ordered the quilted Selma and my order got cancelled, which is exactly why I'm leaning toward treating myself. And the silver is right up my ally too. I'm going to make my decision tomorrow for sure. You will be the first to know.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So here she is... Again
> Navy selma take 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894946



 Love this! So pretty and sophisticated! Congrats


----------



## smileydimples

congrats on your navy selma she is pretty


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> This is so funny because I ordered the quilted Selma and my order got cancelled, which is exactly why I'm leaning toward treating myself. And the silver is right up my ally too. I'm going to make my decision tomorrow for sure. You will be the first to know.



Maybe this bag is just meant to be for us ... How funny the same thing happen to you


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thanks everyone it feels great to be carrying it again after weeks apart. Being reunited with my watch tomorrow too. Happy days!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Meet my replacement Selma... Large Dark Khaki


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Meet my replacement Selma... Large Dark Khaki



Love! She's so beautiful! Congrats &#128522;


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Love! She's so beautiful! Congrats &#65533;&#65533;





Thanks Melbo! She's very pretty... was so hard to decide between dark khaki or dark dune. The khaki is quite rare in UK. I have ballet pumps for summer in this nude and boots that match for winter so it feels like a great decision.

Now praying to the handbag gods for a medium in pale pink... so love that colour when I saw it yesterday, not a hint of salmon IRL!


----------



## conrad18

DiamondsForever said:


> Meet my replacement Selma... Large Dark Khaki


Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Melbo! She's very pretty... was so hard to decide between dark khaki or dark dune. The khaki is quite rare in UK. I have ballet pumps for summer in this nude and boots that match for winter so it feels like a great decision.
> 
> Now praying to the handbag gods for a medium in pale pink... so love that colour when I saw it yesterday, not a hint of salmon IRL!



Yes! Love matching my shoes and purses, lol! I'm really digging that pale pink as well. Hopefully they'll carry it for a while.


----------



## _jssaa

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to get rid of this weird sticky glue stuff on the back of my bag?  it's left white marks


I just rubbed the sticky glue residue off and it worked or you can try baby wipes? Depends how bag your residue is. Mine wasn't that bad



DiamondsForever said:


> Meet my replacement Selma... Large Dark Khaki



You got the dark khaki! How do you like the large? It's quite big isn't it? I finally got a reply from MK customer service and they told me medium pale pink is available for my replacement bag and is on it's way to me!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> I just rubbed the sticky glue residue off and it worked or you can try baby wipes? Depends how bag your residue is. Mine wasn't that bad
> 
> 
> 
> You got the dark khaki! How do you like the large? It's quite big isn't it? I finally got a reply from MK customer service and they told me medium pale pink is available for my replacement bag and is on it's way to me!!



No way!!! Medium pale pink!!! so pleased for you, love to see pictures when it arrives. When is it coming?

I'm so jealous Hon! Saw the large yesterday and it's a gorgeous colour. Medium is now top of my wish list.

Found the Dark Khaki in Regent St boutique. It's a good size for a work bag, I think I'm probably a medium kind of girl overall though. Will see how I get on.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

What a beautiful colour


----------



## DiamondsForever

conrad18 said:


> Congrats on your new beauty!



 thanks! Still haven't unwrapped her yet!


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> *MK Selma Medium
> Color: Chili/Gold
> Perfect for Valentine Day!*




Spicing it up with Chili/gold!  I have large Selma that I love 
but lately just needed a "happy medium" size!


----------



## DiamondsForever

So DH let it slip that he's ordered a new credit card which inadvertently had 2 yr interest free credit on purchases... Ordered for the air miles... Boom hello medium pale pink Selma + holidays....!!


----------



## jade

Looks like we have a Kate Spade copy! 

http://m.katespade.com/cedar-street...r_PXRU5489_size=UNS&cgid=ks-handbags-view-all

*i saw a clone in the brooks brothers outlet a few weeks ago!


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> Maybe this bag is just meant to be for us ... How funny the same thing happen to you


Sent you PM


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know if MK boutiques price match?


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if MK boutiques price match?


I don't think so.  The MK boutiques claim they have different inventory from the department stores.


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if MK boutiques price match?



I don't think MK will price match.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I don't think so.  The MK boutiques claim they have different inventory from the department stores.





cdtracing said:


> I don't think MK will price match.



I just called my nearest boutique and they told me No.  What a bummer. Guess I'll have to wait until MK has the bag I want on sale.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I emailed MK today re. Availability for the medium pale pink Selma. I got told that they don't know if or when it will be released in the UK! 

I found that strange as I was given marketing material in the boutique on Saturday which featured the bag with UKRRP £260...


----------



## melbo

Restore724 said:


> Spicing it up with Chili/gold!  I have large Selma that I love
> but lately just needed a "happy medium" size!



Very pretty! All my purses are large so now I'm starting to look for something in medium. Maybe a Sutton &#128522;


----------



## sweetlilangel

DiamondsForever said:


> I emailed MK today re. Availability for the medium pale pink Selma. I got told that they don't know if or when it will be released in the UK!
> 
> I found that strange as I was given marketing material in the boutique on Saturday which featured the bag with UKRRP £260...



I hope the medium pale pink Selma becomes availabe here in Europe. I made a phonecall to the MK shops in The Netherlands and they only sell the large pale pink selma. 
I really want the bag but unfortunately the bag can't be purchased online at the moment for us Europeans. Too bad the official MK shop doesn't ship international :cry:


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> I emailed MK today re. Availability for the medium pale pink Selma. I got told that they don't know if or when it will be released in the UK!
> 
> I found that strange as I was given marketing material in the boutique on Saturday which featured the bag with UKRRP £260...



So did i but they have the large which i why i bought the bigger on like big bags


----------



## DiamondsForever

Isn't It crazy European ladies, that we can't get medium size for love nor money...
My poor hubby is despairing as I'm now second guessing dark khaki because of the large size... i'm absolutely a medium kinda girl...

Wonder if the selection changes if brought duty free at the airport...?


----------



## M1SSLA

Joining the Selma club! I already have a dressy/dutton large & thought I needed a not so big bag to carry. This is my medium Selma messenger.  She's adorable  . Carries tons of stuff for a small purse  .


----------



## bellevie0891

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2898448
> 
> 
> Joining the Selma club! I already have a dressy/dutton large & thought I needed a not so big bag to carry. This is my medium Selma messenger.  She's adorable  . Carries tons of stuff for a small purse  .



She IS adorbs!


----------



## AMLoveBags

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2898448
> 
> 
> Joining the Selma club! I already have a dressy/dutton large & thought I needed a not so big bag to carry. This is my medium Selma messenger.  She's adorable  . Carries tons of stuff for a small purse  .




I love this color combo!  Mind me asking where you got her??


----------



## M1SSLA

AMLoveBags said:


> I love this color combo!  Mind me asking where you got her??




I actually got her off eBay. I love it too. Usually you see the all white with black wings in medium. I've looked around on other websites and only have found a mini Selma in this color. I believe this was made last year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2898448
> 
> 
> Joining the Selma club! I already have a dressy/dutton large & thought I needed a not so big bag to carry. This is my medium Selma messenger.  She's adorable  . Carries tons of stuff for a small purse  .


Love those messenger!


----------



## M1SSLA

AMLoveBags said:


> I love this color combo!  Mind me asking where you got her??




I got her off a seller for a steal price & got it authenticated. I'm truly lucky. I know another seller off eBay that sells authentic purses with that same bag new with tags. I saw someone in the authentic section said it was a top rated eBay seller with real bags here. If you wanted me to link you to it for little under retail.


----------



## M1SSLA

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those messenger!







bellevie0891 said:


> She IS adorbs!




Thank you so much ladies  ! Love it so much. Easy to lug around then a large.


----------



## AMLoveBags

M1SSLA said:


> I got her off a seller for a steal price & got it authenticated. I'm truly lucky. I know another seller off eBay that sells authentic purses with that same bag new with tags. I saw someone in the authentic section said it was a top rated eBay seller with real bags here. If you wanted me to link you to it for little under retail.




Yes please!


----------



## AuntJulie

jade said:


> Looks like we have a Kate Spade copy!
> 
> http://m.katespade.com/cedar-street...r_PXRU5489_size=UNS&cgid=ks-handbags-view-all
> 
> *i saw a clone in the brooks brothers outlet a few weeks ago!



I don't care for her version. The straps are too thin and it doesn't look like they fold down.


----------



## 2 stars




----------



## herHAUTEness

So I saw this on Pinterest. Can anyone tell if this is the Fuchsia with a filter or is this the pale pink I've read about? Also, it looks pretty big, could it be the large size?

Sorry, first time posting pix; you have to open in new tab


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know if fuschia with silver hardware will be available in department stores? There is no info on MK website. Has anyone seen this in a department store?


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if fuschia with silver hardware will be available in department stores? There is no info on MK website. Has anyone seen this in a department store?



I've only come across this purse with gold hardware and at full price &#128529;


----------



## leoloo24

Been trying to snag a Selma on eBay! I've become obsessed. I don't usually do structured but it'd be nice to be able to easily find things rather than digging in a black hole of a bag.


----------



## melbo

Error &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if fuschia with silver hardware will be available in department stores? There is no info on MK website. Has anyone seen this in a department store?



Hey 2 stars, are you after the Large or Medium size?
Guess what, I spotted a Medium Fuchsia with SHW (preorder wait until April) on sale at Neiman Marcus. Also saw one in Saksfifthavenue also preorder but full price.

Have you seen it IRL? How do you like the Fuchsia itself and does it go well with SHW?!


----------



## melbo

Just got my little sister this cute little Selma! She's in college and will be so surprised when she opens the box! It's also her first MK bag. Perfect look for summer as well. I'm very pleased.


----------



## coivcte

Does anyone know where else other than MK boutique that I can get my hands on the Medium Selma Multicolor/Colorblock (nude/white/peanut) without paying full price. BTW I'm writing from Australia.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Am having second thoughts about my large Dark Khaki Selma I purchased last weekend due to the size... Starting to think its too large for my needs...  starting to wonder if the nude/peanut/white medium would have been a better option. 

How do people find colour block bags? Are they easy to match outfits too?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Am having second thoughts about my large Dark Khaki Selma I purchased last weekend due to the size... Starting to think its too large for my needs...  starting to wonder if the nude/peanut/white medium would have been a better option.
> 
> How do people find colour block bags? Are they easy to match outfits too?


I find that neutral toned colorblock bags work best for matching outfits.  That nude/peanut/white one should work well in the spring and summer.  My colorblock Miranda is a similar color scheme (shell/suntan with cream sides), and I find it pretty much matches everything I'd wear in the spring and summer.  I also have a colorblock Sutton (navy/white/luggage) that works with a lot of outfits.  Just try to stay away from wearing clothing with a lot of patterns when carrying the bag, as they may clash with the colorblocking.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can anyone tell me where I can get a jet set cross body in that beautiful blossom pink?! Preferably in the UK !


----------



## Flummy28

Hello,
Is here anybody who knows the differences between the colours fuschia, raspberry and zinnia? Fuschia and raspberry must be very similar to each other but what about zinnia? Ist this a real pink or more rose? Does anybody know it?


----------



## paula3boys

Flummy28 said:


> Hello,
> Is here anybody who knows the differences between the colours fuschia, raspberry and zinnia? Fuschia and raspberry must be very similar to each other but what about zinnia? Ist this a real pink or more rose? Does anybody know it?




Raspberry is closer to Zinnia than to fuchsia. Fuchsia has purple undertones while others are bubblegum pink. Zinnia may be a touch lighter than raspberry. Zinnia is hard to find


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Also is the website "Avenue K" trusted?!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get a jet set cross body in that beautiful blossom pink?! Preferably in the UK !



Do you mean the new pale pink Cutiekitty?
If so I saw the Jet set cross body in the MK boutique at Westfield in West London last weekend. x


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I find that neutral toned colorblock bags work best for matching outfits.  That nude/peanut/white one should work well in the spring and summer.  My colorblock Miranda is a similar color scheme (shell/suntan with cream sides), and I find it pretty much matches everything I'd wear in the spring and summer.  I also have a colorblock Sutton (navy/white/luggage) that works with a lot of outfits.  Just try to stay away from wearing clothing with a lot of patterns when carrying the bag, as they may clash with the colorblocking.



Thanks Ubo. I agree that bag will look gorgeous with neutral summer outfits. Might clash with some of my jazzier summer tops... This is why I NEED both a pale pink Selma AND the nude tri colour bag..  shame MK don't seem to have anything in stock that they have on their marketing material...


----------



## Flummy28

Thank you Paula3boys!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

IDK... Does it look too large?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo. I agree that bag will look gorgeous with neutral summer outfits. Might clash with some of my jazzier summer tops... This is why I NEED both a pale pink Selma AND the nude tri colour bag..  shame MK don't seem to have anything in stock that they have on their marketing material...


If you're looking for the medium size and see something you like, I'd suggest you buy it.  Mediums rarely stay in stock and rarely go on sale unless they are the less popular colors with inventory still available at the end of the season.  Most of the new featured colors come in medium first on the MK website and sometimes don't even make it to the department stores.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> IDK... Does it look too large?


That doesn't look too large on you.  It all depends on whether you like carrying larger or smaller bags.  I think large or medium would work for you.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Do you mean the new pale pink Cutiekitty?
> 
> If so I saw the Jet set cross body in the MK boutique at Westfield in West London last weekend. x




Yes yes! Thank you so much! I have no idea how I will purchase it though as I'm from Brighton and not likey to travel up there before my holiday  I love the pale pink or pearl grey damnit so hard to find online!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes yes! Thank you so much! I have no idea how I will purchase it though as I'm from Brighton and not likey to travel up there before my holiday  I love the pale pink or pearl grey damnit so hard to find online!



Maybe they could send it to you if you pay postage? Take payment over the phone? It was this one I saw, hope its the right one:

http://m.michaelkors.com/jet-set-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32S4GTVC3L?No=33&color=0239


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Maybe they could send it to you if you pay postage? Take payment over the phone? It was this one I saw, hope its the right one:
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.com/jet-set-large-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32S4GTVC3L?No=33&color=0239




I would go for that option but I've tried before for my selma and they charge extortionate rates for delivery! £15-£20


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I would go for that option but I've tried before for my selma and they charge extortionate rates for delivery! £15-£20



Wow that's a lot for postage. Have you tried emailing MK customer services directly?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

No I haven't. I just directly rang regent street boutique and they talked me through the mail order procedure, that I have to email the store my order and then they take the money through sage pay so it's not through telephone and then it next working day delivery with FedEx


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> Hey 2 stars, are you after the Large or Medium size?
> Guess what, I spotted a Medium Fuchsia with SHW (preorder wait until April) on sale at Neiman Marcus. Also saw one in Saksfifthavenue also preorder but full price.
> 
> Have you seen it IRL? How do you like the Fuchsia itself and does it go well with SHW?!




Hi how do you know its fuschia SHW? I tried to find description none mentioned SHW...


----------



## angel4Love

Is this a dark dune? It looks like it but I want to make sure 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/fxkAAOSw-W5Uzx~1/$_57.JPG


----------



## angel4Love

angel4Love said:


> Is this a dark dune? It looks like it but I want to make sure
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/fxkAAOSw-W5Uzx~1/$_57.JPG



Well, it would help if I attached pics properly..so let me try again..lol

TIA ladies...


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> Well, it would help if I attached pics properly..so let me try again..lol
> 
> TIA ladies...



I dont think its dark dune.. likely nickel..


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> I dont think its dark dune.. likely nickel..



I think nickel is more shiny, no? The listing says "beige" and the seller sent me additional pics..let me figure out how to save it so I can upload.


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> I dont think its dark dune.. likely nickel..





angel4Love said:


> I think nickel is more shiny, no? The listing says "beige" and the seller sent me additional pics..let me figure out how to save it so I can upload.



Here are more additional pics...


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> Here are more additional pics...




Seller does not have price tag? Now it does look like dark dune to me. For sure dark dune is not shining at all..


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Seller does not have price tag? Now it does look like dark dune to me. For sure dark dune is not shining at all..



It's not brand new and seller claims she forgot the actual color name. I've asked for more pics in a natural lighting to make sure.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

That's for sure not nickel I have it and it has silver hardware and looks like metallic silver.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if fuschia with silver hardware will be available in department stores? There is no info on MK website. Has anyone seen this in a department store?





ley2 said:


> Hi how do you know its fuschia SHW? I tried to find description none mentioned SHW...



Yeah I know, I contacted NM  for confirmation and I told them there is no description re the hardware. She confirmed twice that it's SHW, I hope she is right.


----------



## coivcte

angel4Love said:


> It's not brand new and seller claims she forgot the actual color name. I've asked for more pics in a natural lighting to make sure.



Looks like Dark Dune to me too.


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> Yeah I know, I contacted NM  for confirmation and I told them there is no description re the hardware. She confirmed twice that it's SHW, I hope she is right.



I ordered today and NM said mine likely will be cancelled due to overwhelmed order. is urs the same too?


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> I ordered today and NM said mine likely will be cancelled due to overwhelmed order. is urs the same too?



I did get an email saying it was in high demand and there is a chance of cancellation for mine too. Will wait and see.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Just phoned MK London and they have the pale pink bag!!! Now I'm stuck between jet set cross body colours the pink or luggage for my holiday! Help!!!


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just phoned MK London and they have the pale pink bag!!! Now I'm stuck between jet set cross body colours the pink or luggage for my holiday! Help!!!



Get the pale pink! That color is sooo in right now! &#128159;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just phoned MK London and they have the pale pink bag!!! Now I'm stuck between jet set cross body colours the pink or luggage for my holiday! Help!!!



Is this the jet set cross body that you wanted? I'd defo get the pink its so beautiful. Now you've got me thinking about it!


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> I did get an email saying it was in high demand and there is a chance of cancellation for mine too. Will wait and see.



NM sent email with 3 options. Cancel, wait indefinitely, or wait until 19 apr.. I am contemplating to wait until 19 apr but its still 2 months away? And I was actually hoping for GHW.. any inputs?


----------



## ubo22

angel4Love said:


> Well, it would help if I attached pics properly..so let me try again..lol
> 
> TIA ladies...


 


angel4Love said:


> Here are more additional pics...


 
It looks like nickel in your first pictures.  It looks like dark dune in your additional pictures, but those are all at angles and not straight on.  Due to the discrepancies, I would be careful making this purchase...not sure what you'd actually get.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> NM sent email with 3 options. Cancel, wait indefinitely, or wait until 19 apr.. I am contemplating to wait until 19 apr but its still 2 months away? And I was actually hoping for GHW.. any inputs?


Why did you order with shw if you wanted ghw?


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Why did you order with shw if you wanted ghw?



I didnt know it was shw..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> NM sent email with 3 options. Cancel, wait indefinitely, or wait until 19 apr.. I am contemplating to wait until 19 apr but its still 2 months away? And I was actually hoping for GHW.. any inputs?


 


ubo22 said:


> Why did you order with shw if you wanted ghw?


 


ley2 said:


> I didnt know it was shw..


 
Oh, okay.  In that case, I would still keep it on order just in case it comes in with ghw by mistake.  In the meantime, if you do find a medium fuschia Selma with ghw, then you can cancel your order at that time.


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> I didnt know it was shw..



Oh........the bag has been taken off the NM website. Must have been popular.


----------



## 2 stars

angel4Love said:


> Here are more additional pics...


It looks like dark dune. I have this bag it's so beautiful.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> I ordered today and NM said mine likely will be cancelled due to overwhelmed order. is urs the same too?





coivcte said:


> I did get an email saying it was in high demand and there is a chance of cancellation for mine too. Will wait and see.



I didn't receive email from NM. The only thing I received was my order confirmation yesterday. I did chat with an agent and she confirmed my order. I was scared it would get cancelled.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> NM sent email with 3 options. Cancel, wait indefinitely, or wait until 19 apr.. I am contemplating to wait until 19 apr but its still 2 months away? And I was actually hoping for GHW.. any inputs?


Are you in the US? If so Macy's, Carson's, Lord and Taylor, and Nordstrom all have fuschia with ghw. Macy's has a wardrobe presale right now and you can get 25% off MK bags.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Is this the jet set cross body that you wanted? I'd defo get the pink its so beautiful. Now you've got me thinking about it!




You're right girls the pink is soooo pretty and will look great spring summer and it's a limited colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> I didn't receive email from NM. The only thing I received was my order confirmation yesterday. I did chat with an agent and she confirmed my order. I was scared it would get cancelled.




I also jumped on this deal when it reappeared yesterday. I only received a confirmation email. Hopefully, it goes through. My birthday is April 15th so I felt it was a sign.....&#128521;


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> I also jumped on this deal when it reappeared yesterday. I only received a confirmation email. Hopefully, it goes through. My birthday is April 15th so I felt it was a sign.....&#128521;


May I ask around what time you placed your order? 

Crossing fingers everything goes through.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> You're right girls the pink is soooo pretty and will look great spring summer and it's a limited colour!



I soooo want a pale pink bag! Are you going to go up to town and buy it chick? I was thinking, postage cost is almost that of a travel card, you should make a day of it out in town.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> I soooo want a pale pink bag! Are you going to go up to town and buy it chick? I was thinking, postage cost is almost that of a travel card, you should make a day of it out in town.




Well she quoted me £10 for delivery so I was just going to mail order it from MK. Cost of travel etc for me would be more than that! I'm still debating the colour I have to be honest.


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> May I ask around what time you placed your order?
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers everything goes through.




I just checked and I received my confirmation email at 5:29 pm central time. So, it was around that time....&#128516;


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Are you in the US? If so Macy's, Carson's, Lord and Taylor, and Nordstrom all have fuschia with ghw. Macy's has a wardrobe presale right now and you can get 25% off MK bags.



I decided to wait until 19 apr haha. Macys has 25% off? Would you know when is it going to be online?


----------



## ley2

it seems medium selma fuschia ia available at neiman marcus now? Haha.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-sg/M...d%3D350143&eItemId=prod174480426&cmCat=search


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> it seems medium selma fuschia ia available at neiman marcus now? Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-sg/M...d%3D350143&eItemId=prod174480426&cmCat=search




That's not in US though


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> That's not in US though



Hmm.. how do you know its not in US?


----------



## angel4Love

ubo22 said:


> It looks like nickel in your first pictures.  It looks like dark dune in your additional pictures, but those are all at angles and not straight on.  Due to the discrepancies, I would be careful making this purchase...not sure what you'd actually get.



Thanks ubo22..I totally agree, i wasn't really sure either at first but seller sent me these 2 more shots.


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Hmm.. how do you know its not in US?



When I clicked on the link, the flag is not US flag. It's Singapore  but I changed the country and NM US show "in stock"


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> it seems medium selma fuschia ia available at neiman marcus now? Haha.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-sg/M...d%3D350143&eItemId=prod174480426&cmCat=search


 


paula3boys said:


> That's not in US though


 


ley2 said:


> Hmm.. how do you know its not in US?


 
It shows up in Singapore dollars.  But you can change the country of origin to US and then it shows up in US dollars.  So it does show up available and in stock in the USA.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> Thanks ubo22..I totally agree, i wasn't really sure either at first but seller sent me these 2 more shots.



Though it looks authentic to me.. I still cant confirm the color.. could be dark dune but this looks a little darker like coffee color. All is about lighting..


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> It shows up in Singapore dollars.  But you can change the country of origin to US and then it shows up in US dollars.  So it does show up available and in stock in the USA.  Thanks for the info.



But I realise this one has different product code as the one was on sale.. not sure the differences.. I sent email to NM, see what they say..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> But I realise this one has different product code as the one was on sale.. not sure the differences.. I sent email to NM, see what they say..


Probably the difference between the silver and gold hardware.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Though it looks authentic to me.. I still cant confirm the color.. could be dark dune but this looks a little darker like coffee color. All is about lighting..


+1
Not sure this is dark dune.  In the earliest, clearest pictures, it looks like nickel.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Probably the difference between the silver and gold hardware.



Thats what I thought too! But they replied me this.. which I doubt it is correct..

"The Selma Satchel, item NMS15 V2AR1 measures to be a little larger. *It measures 8" high, 13" wide, and 4" deep. There are two open pockets inside the satchel. *This item is also made in Indonesia.*

The Selma Satchel, item NMS15 V1RW1 is a little smaller. It measures 6 1/2" high, 10 1/2" wide, and 3" deep. There is one open pocket inside. This satchel is made in Vietnam.*"


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Thats what I thought too! But they replied me this.. which I doubt it is correct..
> 
> "The Selma Satchel, item NMS15 V2AR1 measures to be a little larger. *It measures 8" high, 13" wide, and 4" deep. There are two open pockets inside the satchel. *This item is also made in Indonesia.*
> 
> The Selma Satchel, item NMS15 V1RW1 is a little smaller. It measures 6 1/2" high, 10 1/2" wide, and 3" deep. There is one open pocket inside. This satchel is made in Vietnam.*"


That must be wrong!  MK does it again!    It looks like they gave you measurements close to the medium satchel for the first one and the medium messenger for the second one.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

ubo22 said:


> That must be wrong!  MK does it again!    It looks like they gave you measurements close to the medium satchel for the first one and the medium messenger for the second one.




That's not MK though it's Nieman Marcus. They may have had the wrong picture or been looking at the wrong item when they told her those sizes.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> That must be wrong!  MK does it again!    It looks like they gave you measurements close to the medium satchel for the first one and the medium messenger for the second one.



Further follow up from NM.. 

"Thank you for shopping with Neiman Marcus Online.We have the information that you have requested for the Michael Kors Medium Satchel, NMS15_V1RW1 and NMS15_V2ARL.The Satchel's hardware on both bags is silver tone."

So both are with SHW. Haha so confusing!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma. 
IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:


----------



## AMLoveBags

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma.
> IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:



I have the pale blue with silver studs and I highly recommend it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

AMLoveBags said:


> I have the pale blue with silver studs and I highly recommend it!



Oo really? What colours do you wear it with can I ask?
Any pictures would be lovely!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma.
> IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:



Pale blue with silver studs sounds like a perfect combo! The silver complements the blue so well! You are not crazy about the size. I'm thinking of getting rid of my large hamilton because my 5 foot frame cannot take the size!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm so excited! I presaled a large Selma in Grape at Macy's today. They didn't have it in stock so they ordered it and it will be delivered in a few days.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma.
> IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:


You've been bitten by the MK bug!  It's so hard to pick colors and sizes.  

When you go back to the store, I suggest you bring everything you'd normally carry in your bag and then put all your stuff in the medium size before making your final decision.  Who cares if the SA looks at you like you're crazy.    I do it all the time to make sure the bag will absolutely work for me.

All those color choices sound great.  What colors are most prevalent in your wardrobe?  That may help you narrow down your choices.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma.
> 
> IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:




Stick to a large!!! You'll regret downsizing!


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Further follow up from NM..
> 
> "Thank you for shopping with Neiman Marcus Online.We have the information that you have requested for the Michael Kors Medium Satchel, NMS15_V1RW1 and NMS15_V2ARL.The Satchel's hardware on both bags is silver tone."
> 
> So both are with SHW. Haha so confusing!


So confusing!


----------



## AMLoveBags

It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.


----------



## melbo

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.



Omg!! I'm sooo jelly! She's so beautiful! Perfect for spring, summer, winter, and the rest of your life! Lol. Congratulations!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> You've been bitten by the MK bug!  It's so hard to pick colors and sizes.
> 
> When you go back to the store, I suggest you bring everything you'd normally carry in your bag and then put all your stuff in the medium size before making your final decision.  Who cares if the SA looks at you like you're crazy.    I do it all the time to make sure the bag will absolutely work for me.
> 
> All those color choices sound great.  What colors are most prevalent in your wardrobe?  That may help you narrow down your choices.




You ladies are all the best and great idea Ubo re. Testing my stuff in different sizes. 

I work for a luxe brand and my office is quite trendy so anything goes. I wear a lot of skinny jeans, blue and black, white cropped in height of summer. Tops I wear black, white, grey, brights, pale pink... Anything really. Not so many patterns I'm quite minimal. I like white jeans with a bright top and nude sandals... So maybe Khaki would work with that....

DH is v.good. He pointed out by the time I've got things like sunglasses and tablet in, the large would prob be good.

Ive also just brought nude pumps for summer which match and I already have tan boots for winter which match Khaki.

It just seems a little large and heavy...oh I so want a pink!... Tri colour nude messenger... Pale blue.... Black with SHW... I need to get out more..


----------



## AMLoveBags

melbo said:


> Omg!! I'm sooo jelly! She's so beautiful! Perfect for spring, summer, winter, and the rest of your life! Lol. Congratulations!


Thanks.  I also have my eye on the large NUDE/WHITE/PEANUT color.  MK only has it in medium on their site, but I saw the large at Dillards this week.  I can't wait for the weather to improve!


----------



## melbo

AMLoveBags said:


> Thanks.  I also have my eye on the large NUDE/WHITE/PEANUT color.  MK only has it in medium on their site, but I saw the large at Dillards this week.  I can't wait for the weather to improve!



I wish a had a Dillards near me. I could become a shopaholic. Sigh.


----------



## AMLoveBags

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I still haven't bonded with my large dark khaki Selma.
> IDK, I think it's the size that bothers me.... hubby will think I'm crazy but contemplating another trip to London for an exchange tomorrow. What do you think? Pale blue with silver studs, pale pink with gold studs and tri colour nude are all in stock...or am I nuts? I remember trying both sizes in NYC in Macy's and thinking there wasn't much difference in size. It could just be buyer's remorse as first time I've spent quite this much on a handbag... didn't have these doubts spending more in Tiffany at Christmas! :help:



Is it the size or the all over single color?  I've noticed for me, I like the selmas with some kind of embellishment or colorblocking.  I have a colorblock b/w selma, and a grey selma with grommets, and now a pale blue with studs.  I tend to not like the plain single color ones for some weird reason.  The tri color nude is absolutely stunning in person, and will be my next purchase for the spring/summer season.  For me, I tend to carry the medium selmas on my shoulder and the large ones as a satchel.  It all depends on how you prefer to carry them, which size you go for, in my opinion.  Everyone is different, so I'm just giving you my observations and preferences.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> You ladies are all the best and great idea Ubo re. Testing my stuff in different sizes.
> 
> I work for a luxe brand and my office is quite trendy so anything goes. I wear a lot of skinny jeans, blue and black, white cropped in height of summer. Tops I wear black, white, grey, brights, pale pink... Anything really. Not so many patterns I'm quite minimal. I like white jeans with a bright top and nude sandals... So maybe Khaki would work with that....
> 
> DH is v.good. He pointed out by the time I've got things like sunglasses and tablet in, the large would prob be good.
> 
> Ive also just brought nude pumps for summer which match and I already have tan boots for winter which match Khaki.
> 
> It just seems a little large and heavy...oh I so want a pink!... Tri colour nude messenger... Pale blue.... Black with SHW... I need to get out more..


 
Okay, you NEED to keep that dark khaki color because it matches your other accessories and can be carried year-round.  Since you gravitate towards whites, nudes, and pinks in the summer, I'd get either the pale pink or nude/peanut one, as well.  Since dark khaki is a brown tone, then first choice of the two would be pale pink.  Now, when you get to your third MK bag (which eventually happens to all of us ), I'd go for something darker like black w/shw or grey (pearl grey or heather grey).


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Is it the size or the all over single color?  I've noticed for me, I like the selmas with some kind of embellishment or colorblocking.  I have a colorblock b/w selma, and a grey selma with grommets, and now a pale blue with studs.  I tend to not like the plain single color ones for some weird reason.  The tri color nude is absolutely stunning in person, and will be my next purchase for the spring/summer season.  For me, I tend to carry the medium selmas on my shoulder and the large ones as a satchel.  It all depends on how you prefer to carry them, which size you go for, in my opinion.  Everyone is different, so I'm just giving you my observations and preferences.


AMLoveBags, I love your color choices!  I, too, adore colorblocking.  I have a shell/suntan bag and a navy/white/luggage one, too.  I'm thinking I may want something with studs soon.  The plain single color Selmas work for me as long as they are unique colors or year-round neutrals.  Medium size doesn't work for me because it's too small for my needs.  I love carrying the large by hand or on my elbow.  I'll use the shoulder strap when necessary, but not my preferred way to carry it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Okay, you NEED to keep that dark khaki color because it matches your other accessories and can be carried year-round.  Since you gravitate towards whites, nudes, and pinks in the summer, I'd get either the pale pink or nude/peanut one, as well.  Since dark khaki is a brown tone, then first choice of the two would be pale pink.  Now, when you get to your third MK bag (which eventually happens to all of us ), I'd go for something darker like black w/shw or grey (pearl grey or heather grey).



You've almost convinced me Ubo! 
I just tried loading dark khaki to the max... tablet, make-up, phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, sunglasses... it's not as large as I thought! Still a little heavy.... but suddenly like it much more... we're off to Dubai next month. Wondering if I can pick up pale pink either duty free or in Dubai...

I think I have the MK bug...


----------



## paula3boys

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Stick to a large!!! You'll regret downsizing!



I agree! I got medium dark dune and it isn't as convenient as my large violet. I should have gotten dark dune in large!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

AMLoveBags said:


> Is it the size or the all over single color?  I've noticed for me, I like the selmas with some kind of embellishment or colorblocking.  I have a colorblock b/w selma, and a grey selma with grommets, and now a pale blue with studs.  I tend to not like the plain single color ones for some weird reason.  The tri color nude is absolutely stunning in person, and will be my next purchase for the spring/summer season.  For me, I tend to carry the medium selmas on my shoulder and the large ones as a satchel.  It all depends on how you prefer to carry them, which size you go for, in my opinion.  Everyone is different, so I'm just giving you my observations and preferences.



AMLoveBags I thought it was the size that bothered me but loading dark khaki with my things it doesn't seem quite so large now. I totally agree, loving the embellished Selma. Would love to see your pale blue in pictures!


----------



## DiamondsForever

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.



Wow, which one is this? She's gorgeous!!
hold on is this pale blue with studs....?!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Stick to a large!!! You'll regret downsizing!



What did you decide about Pink v Luggage CutieKitty? Really looking forward to seeing your choice!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Wow, which one is this? She's gorgeous!!
> hold on is this pale blue with studs....?!


 
Right, that pale blue with silver studs is TDF!!!   If you have more light blues in your spring/summer wardrobe than pale pinks, then I'd go for this one instead!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Right, that pale blue with silver studs is TDF!!!   If you have more light blues in your spring/summer wardrobe than pale pinks, then I'd go for this one as your 2nd choice!



That's just what I was thinking Ubo...  OK Khaki is staying. I've just unwrapped her! DH wandered past, said I'm over thinking, he thinks khaki looks great and have pink/ blue or both as well if I like. Gotta love him


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> You've almost convinced me Ubo!
> I just tried loading dark khaki to the max... tablet, make-up, phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, sunglasses... it's not as large as I thought! Still a little heavy.... but suddenly like it much more... we're off to Dubai next month. Wondering if I can pick up pale pink either duty free or in Dubai...
> 
> I think I have the MK bug...


Keep the large then.  It will serve your purposes better in the long run.  You'll definitely find pale pink in Dubai.  That's where they came out with blossom pink last year.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> That's just what I was thinking Ubo...  OK Khaki is staying. I've just unwrapped her! DH wandered past, said I'm over thinking, he thinks khaki looks great and have pink/ blue or both as well if I like. Gotta love him


OMG...get BOTH!!!   You have DH approval!!!


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.



Yeah I love it !!! Congrats .. So happy for you .. Now I want it more


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> OMG...get BOTH!!!   You have DH approval!!!



Lol:giggles: I think he prefers a quiet life! 
Fingers Crossed for finding pale pink in Dubai. I really might have to pick up blue with silver studs as well it's amazing!

As an aside love the white crochet dress MK are doing for summer... I'll need a Saturday job there at this rate for discount...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> What did you decide about Pink v Luggage CutieKitty? Really looking forward to seeing your choice!




I still haven't decided!!! This is THE hardest decision ever but look at this beauty! :'(


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I still haven't decided!!! This is THE hardest decision ever but look at this beauty! :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902369



Its soooo pretty!! I don't think you'd be disappointed. Seen some lovely shoes and sandals in Dune that compliment the pink.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I knew I always favoured the pink more so I most probably will get it!


----------



## AMLoveBags

smileydimples said:


> Yeah I love it !!! Congrats .. So happy for you .. Now I want it more




SmileyDimples, it really is stunning. I think it's lighter in person than it appears online, but that makes me love it more than when I saw it online. I plan on taking more appropriate pictures this weekend.


----------



## coivcte

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.



Is this pale blue in size medium?
Is it only available full price at MK boutique?
It is very very pretty.....


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Though it looks authentic to me.. I still cant confirm the color.. could be dark dune but this looks a little darker like coffee color. All is about lighting..


 


ubo22 said:


> +1
> Not sure this is dark dune.  In the earliest, clearest pictures, it looks like nickel.




I passed on this one. I didn't want to purchase without knowing for sure it's dark dune. Thanks ladies!


----------



## AMLoveBags

coivcte said:


> Is this pale blue in size medium?
> 
> Is it only available full price at MK boutique?
> 
> It is very very pretty.....




Yup!  Pale blue medium selma with silver studs. Only available at MK site or boutique. It's such a beauty.


----------



## mlhleigh

Ladies, the Macy's site shows the rasberry colorblock, but description says nude/peanut/white. I called and got the nude for the sale price of the Rasberry. Just wanted to share for the other ladies wanting the Nude colorblock.


----------



## coivcte

AMLoveBags said:


> It might be snowing out, but I'm ready for Spring.  She arrived a day  late because of the weather everywhere, but well worth the wait.   Completely in love.





mlhleigh said:


> Ladies, the Macy's site shows the rasberry colorblock, but description says nude/peanut/white. I called and got the nude for the sale price of the Rasberry. Just wanted to share for the other ladies wanting the Nude colorblock.



Is this the Large Selma only? Not a Medium, right?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Can someone show me luggage vs peanut please?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Its soooo pretty!! I don't think you'd be disappointed. Seen some lovely shoes and sandals in Dune that compliment the pink.




Diamonds you'll be so disappointed with me but I've decided luggage mainly!!! It's more practical and I'm worried about carrying such a light colour


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dark Khaki with new summer ballet pumps


----------



## melbo

diamondsforever said:


> dark khaki with new summer ballet pumps



&#128149;&#128092;


----------



## AMLoveBags

mlhleigh said:


> Ladies, the Macy's site shows the rasberry colorblock, but description says nude/peanut/white. I called and got the nude for the sale price of the Rasberry. Just wanted to share for the other ladies wanting the Nude colorblock.


 I'm all over that!  Did they give you a hard time when you called?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Diamonds you'll be so disappointed with me but I've decided luggage mainly!!! It's more practical and I'm worried about carrying such a light colour



Luggage will look gorgeous as well Cutiekitty! Both are great summer choices. 

Have you pulled the trigger and purchased it yet?


----------



## AMLoveBags

mlhleigh said:


> Ladies, the Macy's site shows the rasberry colorblock, but description says nude/peanut/white. I called and got the nude for the sale price of the Rasberry. Just wanted to share for the other ladies wanting the Nude colorblock.




Got my nude/peanut/white from Macy's!  I really hope they are right and that's what I get at the price of the raspberry. Thank you for the heads up. It was on my list for the summer and at that price, and using a gift card I had, that's the deal of the month. I love the ladies on TPF. You are all amazing. Now I need to stop shopping for summer bags.....yea right. Lol


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> Ladies, the Macy's site shows the rasberry colorblock, but description says nude/peanut/white. I called and got the nude for the sale price of the Rasberry. Just wanted to share for the other ladies wanting the Nude colorblock.


 
mlhleigh, thanks for posting this.



AMLoveBags said:


> Got my nude/peanut/white from Macy's!  I really hope they are right and that's what I get at the price of the raspberry. Thank you for the heads up. It was on my list for the summer and at that price, and using a gift card I had, that's the deal of the month. I love the ladies on TPF. You are all amazing. Now I need to stop shopping for summer bags.....yea right. Lol


 
AMLoveBags, congratulations on getting that deal.  I almost pulled the trigger, too, but already have that color scheme on another bag, so made myself pass on it.  Please, please post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## mlhleigh

AMLoveBags said:


> Got my nude/peanut/white from Macy's!  I really hope they are right and that's what I get at the price of the raspberry. Thank you for the heads up. It was on my list for the summer and at that price, and using a gift card I had, that's the deal of the month. I love the ladies on TPF. You are all amazing. Now I need to stop shopping for summer bags.....yea right. Lol


Glad you got the same deal!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Luggage will look gorgeous as well Cutiekitty! Both are great summer choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you pulled the trigger and purchased it yet?




I haven't yet as pay day isn't till Thursday. I have till then to make a final decision!! Yes both are nice 

It's terrible I feel like I'll regret one or the other if I choose ahhhhh!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone else not finding the full price large Selmas on Macy's.com? I had 2 on my wishlists and they say no longer available. The ones on sale pop up though.


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> mlhleigh, thanks for posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> AMLoveBags, congratulations on getting that deal.  I almost pulled the trigger, too, but already have that color scheme on another bag, so made myself pass on it.  Please, please post pictures when it arrives.




I sure will. I've already seen it IRL and am so excited that I was able to get such a deal. It looks almost like a blush color in the photos online but it's really a light neutral.


----------



## mlhleigh

ubo22 said:


> mlhleigh, thanks for posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> AMLoveBags, congratulations on getting that deal.  I almost pulled the trigger, too, but already have that color scheme on another bag, so made myself pass on it.  Please, please post pictures when it arrives.


Glad the info was usefuI! I havent seen the color in person, so I hope I love it. I have the luggage colorblock and I'm not sure if they are too similar.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I haven't yet as pay day isn't till Thursday. I have till then to make a final decision!! Yes both are nice
> 
> It's terrible I feel like I'll regret one or the other if I choose ahhhhh!!!



I'd have a look at your existing summer wardrobe and decide which: colour goes best with what you have already. I don't think you can lose! Luggage is more of a year round colour, so probably better value for money.
I spied this bag in black with SHW at Selfridges last summer. Wish I hadn't talked myself out of buying it!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd have a look at your existing summer wardrobe and decide which: colour goes best with what you have already. I don't think you can lose! Luggage is more of a year round colour, so probably better value for money.
> 
> I spied this bag in black with SHW at Selfridges last summer. Wish I hadn't talked myself out of buying it!




Yes I'm so jealous because there's a light grey with silver hardware on Selfridges website but MK told me its two seasons old  

After asking some more people I've gone back to the pink again just more of the fact it's a rare colour and brown I can get whenever.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes I'm so jealous because there's a light grey with silver hardware on Selfridges website but MK told me its two seasons old
> 
> After asking some more people I've gone back to the pink again just more of the fact it's a rare colour and brown I can get whenever.



Don't be jealous chick, I didn't buy it! Wish I had. Pearl Grey is gorgeous as well, that would work year around. Love with SHW.

It's a shame you can't get to see both IRL before choosing, it makes such a difference.
Defo agree about snagging pale pink while you can. Luggage is always available.
look forward to hearing about your decision!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Don't be jealous chick, I didn't buy it! Wish I had. Pearl Grey is gorgeous as well, that would work year around. Love with SHW.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you can't get to see both IRL before choosing, it makes such a difference.
> 
> Defo agree about snagging pale pink while you can. Luggage is always available.
> 
> look forward to hearing about your decision!




Peanut is a lighter brown to luggage. Ohhhh frick the choices!


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Can someone show me luggage vs peanut please?


 


Cutiekitty92 said:


> Peanut is a lighter brown to luggage. Ohhhh frick the choices!


Are you deciding between luggage and peanut?  Peanut is much lighter than luggage.  Luggage is a medium brown and peanut is truly a light "peanut" brown.


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> Glad the info was usefuI! I havent seen the color in person, so I hope I love it. I have the luggage colorblock and I'm not sure if they are too similar.


Do you currently have the luggage/navy colorblock or another combination?


----------



## sunblock

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes I'm so jealous because there's a light grey with silver hardware on Selfridges website but MK told me its two seasons old
> 
> After asking some more people I've gone back to the pink again just more of the fact it's a rare colour and brown I can get whenever.



Selfridges dont seem to have updated there online stock for ages


----------



## paula3boys

Seems like they reuse colors a lot and change names. What do you think?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

sunblock said:


> Selfridges dont seem to have updated there online stock for ages




Have to admit Selfridges website can be terrible it's never accurate


----------



## mlhleigh

ubo22 said:


> Do you currently have the luggage/navy colorblock or another combination?


The luggage/white/black is my only large colorblock,  I have a few others that are more colorful, but my first two were the black grommet and luggage grommet and my little Selma collection has just grown from there. I don't post often but I love looking at pictures, and hearing about sales. I'll post some pictures as soon as my nude arrives.


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> The luggage/white/black is my only large colorblock,  I have a few others that are more colorful, but my first two were the black grommet and luggage grommet and my little Selma collection has just grown from there. I don't post often but I love looking at pictures, and hearing about sales. I'll post some pictures as soon as my nude arrives.


Great, thanks!  Would love to see pictures of the nude when it arrives and any others from your collection.


----------



## AMLoveBags

If anyone got the nude/white/peanut on Macy's yesterday, it's an extra 20% off today. Just call and they will credit you.


----------



## mlhleigh

AMLoveBags said:


> If anyone got the nude/white/peanut on Macy's yesterday, it's an extra 20% off today. Just call and they will credit you.


AMLoveBags
Thanks for posting this! I called and got the additional 20% off. This ended up being a great deal. Thanks again! You're my hero for the day!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> If anyone got the nude/white/peanut on Macy's yesterday, it's an extra 20% off today. Just call and they will credit you.


 


mlhleigh said:


> AMLoveBags
> Thanks for posting this! I called and got the additional 20% off. This ended up being a great deal. Thanks again! You're my hero for the day!


 
You gals got a great deal!  Again, I almost pulled the trigger, but really can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme.  I can't wait to see pictures when your bags arrive!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> You gals got a great deal!  Again, I almost pulled the trigger, but really can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme.  I can't wait to see pictures when your bags arrive!



Is this the Large?
I'm eagerly waiting for the Medium Selma. Any idea when it will be available in Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom or Bloomingdales?


----------



## AMLoveBags

coivcte said:


> Is this the Large?
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for the Medium Selma. Any idea when it will be available in Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom or Bloomingdales?




If u are referring to the medium nude/white/peanut, Dillard's has both sizes in the stores. I saw them last week.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Just to clarify... The pale pink is a limited edition colour right?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Is this the Large?
> I'm eagerly waiting for the Medium Selma. Any idea when it will be available in Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom or Bloomingdales?


Yes, the one on sale at Macy's is the large.  I wouldn't even look at it otherwise, as all my bags are large or oversized.  I don't know anything about the medium, but AMLoveBags says it's at Dillards.


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just to clarify... The pale pink is a limited edition colour right?


I don't think so.  Last year's pink, blossom pink, was a limited edition color.


----------



## acm1134

Agh ladies ! I really want to pull the trigger on the peanut/white/nude selma especially with the sale at macys. Does anyone have any pics of it to show it off ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Agh ladies ! I really want to pull the trigger on the peanut/white/nude selma especially with the sale at macys. Does anyone have any pics of it to show it off ?


I've been dying to see it IRL or in pictures, too.  I even went to the store today, but they didn't have that color combo.    I saw a peanut/luggage/vanilla Casey, though, and those colors are fabulous together!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> I've been dying to see it IRL or in pictures, too.  I even went to the store today, but they didn't have that color combo.    I saw a peanut, luggage, vanilla Casey, though, and those colors are fabulous together!


I want to buy it so bad but I keep telling myself to be good. Ugh


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I want to buy it so bad but I keep telling myself to be good. Ugh


If it's not final sale maybe you can get it and then make a decision later whether you want to keep it or not.  That way you wouldn't necessarily have any regrets later.  I can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme or I would have purchased it, as well.  If I had two with the same colors, my Miranda would win that contest every time.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I've been dying to see it IRL or in pictures, too.  I even went to the store today, but they didn't have that color combo.    I saw a peanut/luggage/vanilla Casey, though, and those colors are fabulous together!



Aww,  I was just at the boutique today.   I loved the look and color combo.  I went there for a white bag and grabbed the greenwich.  Wish I saw this earlier,  I would have taken pics.


----------



## Restore724

Pretty Selma black with gold stud.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> If it's not final sale maybe you can get it and then make a decision later whether you want to keep it or not.  That way you wouldn't necessarily have any regrets later.  I can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme or I would have purchased it, as well.  If I had two with the same colors, my Miranda would win that contest every time.


So true. I would much rather have the Miranda color block. Im loving the new style with the zip !


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> If it's not final sale maybe you can get it and then make a decision later whether you want to keep it or not.  That way you wouldn't necessarily have any regrets later.  I can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme or I would have purchased it, as well.  If I had two with the same colors, my Miranda would win that contest every time.


So I found the color block Miranda that you have on Tradesy ! The only problem I have is that it seems to have lost its shape and I'm very paranoid about that lol. Has yours lost shape over time ??


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> So I found the color block Miranda that you have on Tradesy ! The only problem I have is that it seems to have lost its shape and I'm very paranoid about that lol. Has yours lost shape over time ??


No.  Mine is still good as new.  Did the seller stuff it when not in use?  As you know, when the bag is completely unstuffed, it doesn't necessarily stand on its own because it's soft leather!  My quilted one has a bit more structure than my non-quilted one, but not much.  They both are pretty much the same.  I've never experienced any slouching when using the bag with my things in it.  I have a purse organizer, though, that may help with structure.  Hmmm.    Maybe sellers are selling because they haven't taken care of their bags or don't know to stuff them when not in use?


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  I was just at the boutique today.   I loved the look and color combo.  I went there for a white bag and grabbed the greenwich.  Wish I saw this earlier,  I would have taken pics.


Can you describe the nude color of the bag?  Was it closer to a beige or shell color or more like a light blush?

Awesome you got a Greenwich!  Please post pictures in the Greenwich Gang thread, as I know others would love to see!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> No.  Mine is still good as new.  Did the seller stuff it when not in use?  As you know, when the bag is completely unstuffed, it doesn't necessarily stand on its own because it's soft leather!  My quilted one has a bit more structure than my non-quilted one, but not much.  They both are pretty much the same.  I've never experienced any slouching when using the bag with my things in it.  I have a purse organizer, though, that may help with structure.  Hmmm.    Maybe sellers are selling because they haven't taken care of their bags or don't know to stuff them when not in use?


See both of my quilted still maintain most of their structure. My large is the one that doesn't seem as structured as the small. I'm thinking if I did get it and put a purse organizer in it, it won't be so bad.


----------



## ubo22

Restore724 said:


> Pretty Selma black with gold stud.
> 
> View attachment 2905189


Is that yours!  So pretty!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> See both of my quilted still maintain most of their structure. My large is the one that doesn't seem as structured as the small. I'm thinking if I did get it and put a purse organizer in it, it won't be so bad.


Yeah, the purse organizer might be the key here.  I've really never experienced any slouching whatsoever when using my large totes with my purse organizer.  You need a purse organizer anyway for the large size because it's such a "big black hole."


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Yeah, the purse organizer might be the key here.  I've really never experienced any slouching whatsoever when using my large totes with my purse organizer.  You need a purse organizer anyway for the large size because it's such a "big black hole."


This is the b picture they have in the listing. Does it look too beat up to you ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> This is the b picture they have in the listing. Does it look too beat up to you ?


I responded to you in the Miranda Tote Club thread.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

ubo22 said:


> I don't think so.  Last year's pink, blossom pink, was a limited edition color.




Damn that's made my decision even harder now!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Can you describe the nude color of the bag?  Was it closer to a beige or shell color or more like a light blush?
> 
> Awesome you got a Greenwich!  Please post pictures in the Greenwich Gang thread, as I know others would love to see!



I would say the nude looked closer to shell.  Hoping I have a chance Wednesday to go back,   I need to return another bag, will take pics if I make it out there.


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> You gals got a great deal!  Again, I almost pulled the trigger, but really can't justify two bags with the same colorblock scheme.  I can't wait to see pictures when your bags arrive!


Just got tracking info.  My Macy's deal will be here tomorrow!  I will be sure to post pictures when I get her unpackaged.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I would say the nude looked closer to shell.  Hoping I have a chance Wednesday to go back,   I need to return another bag, will take pics if I make it out there.


 
Thanks!  I really need to see real life pictures of this bag!



AMLoveBags said:


> Just got tracking info.  My Macy's deal will be here tomorrow!  I will be sure to post pictures when I get her unpackaged.


 
Thank you.  I can't wait!


----------



## haruhii

Restore724 said:


> Pretty Selma black with gold stud.
> 
> View attachment 2905189




Love this soooo much!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have the Selma in "chili"?


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> Pretty Selma black with gold stud.
> 
> View attachment 2905189




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## paula3boys

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have the Selma in "chili"?




Waiting for a sale to get this color


----------



## JennyErin

Wearing my Selma today


----------



## smileydimples

JennyErin said:


> Wearing my Selma today



ohhhhhhhhhh I love it.......such a bright pop of color


----------



## JennyErin

smileydimples said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh I love it.......such a bright pop of color


 
Thank you


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if heritage blue comes with gold hardware?


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if heritage blue comes with gold hardware?


 
Yes! Not so sure if they still have it now but I remember wanting the color before with GH but sold out.


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> Yes! Not so sure if they still have it now but I remember wanting the color before with GH but sold out.



Oh.. do you think GHW or SHW is more appealing for herritage blue?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Oh.. do you think GHW or SHW is more appealing for herritage blue?


I think lighter blues can go well with either ghw or shw.


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if heritage blue comes with gold hardware?



Yep!


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> I think lighter blues can go well with either ghw or shw.



I only saw herritage blue with shw so far.. Its bright color and easy to match with any attire..


----------



## angel4Love

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if heritage blue comes with gold hardware?


 


ley2 said:


> Oh.. do you think GHW or SHW is more appealing for herritage blue?


 
Personally, I would go with GHW.


----------



## ley2

angel4Love said:


> Personally, I would go with GHW.



I seems to get confused between electric blue and herritage blue.. anyone here ever posted the color differences?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I seems to get confused between electric blue and herritage blue.. anyone here ever posted the color differences?


Electric blue is similar to sapphire.  It's a cobalt blue color.
Heritage blue is similar to last year's summer blue.  It's a light almost sky blue color.

I think electric blue and sapphire look best with ghw.
I think heritage blue and summer blue could look good with either ghw or shw.


----------



## debunga81

Join this Sophisticated Club with my baby.. 

Selma Medium in Luggage, been using her for a month and can't stop admiring how beautiful this bag is..


----------



## ubo22

debunga81 said:


> Join this Sophisticated Club with my baby..
> 
> Selma Medium in Luggage, been using her for a month and can't stop admiring how beautiful this bag is..


The luggage Selma is definitely beautiful.  Bag twins!    I have her in the large size.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Selma in pale pink


----------



## Cutiekitty92

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 2907655
> 
> 
> Selma in pale pink




This is beautiful! And helping me make my decision.. Do you find the colour too light or is it a perfect depth? I'm still deciding if I should go for a pale pink or luggage!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My camera sucks but just medium studded selma in fuchsia with silver. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here she is next to my raspberry medium sutton.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Cutiekitty92 said:


> This is beautiful! And helping me make my decision.. Do you find the colour too light or is it a perfect depth? I'm still deciding if I should go for a pale pink or luggage!




I love it! I think it would be a perfect color for spring and summer. It fits the things I need &#128521;


----------



## paula3boys

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love it! I think it would be a perfect color for spring and summer. It fits the things I need &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907712



What brand is the cute little pink card case looking item?


----------



## debunga81

My small tiny Selma family 

Returned the large luggage one (minor defect in stitching) and got myself a medium luggage..:


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

paula3boys said:


> What brand is the cute little pink card case looking item?




Thanks it's Henri Bendel


----------



## DiamondsForever

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 2907655
> 
> 
> Selma in pale pink



Love this its gorgeous! Starting to think I need a studded selma in my life! Pink or blue.... Blue or pink....?
Are you happy with the amount that your beautiful messenger holds? 

On the other hand, I'm off to Dubai in a couple of weeks where I know the plain pink medium selma is available... Might be better to hold out for that.. IDK...


----------



## coivcte

debunga81 said:


> My small tiny Selma family
> 
> Returned the large luggage one (minor defect in stitching) and got myself a medium luggage..:



What pink is your medium selma? Looks very beautiful!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thanks for all the help ladies. Tomorrow is finally the day and j believe I'm going to go for the pale pink jet set Crossbody for my holiday!


----------



## debunga81

ubo22 said:


> The luggage Selma is definitely beautiful.  Bag twins!    I have her in the large size.


Yay bag twin ..


----------



## ubo22

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love it! I think it would be a perfect color for spring and summer. It fits the things I need &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907712


Your Selma and the things you keep in it are so well coordinated!  Love!


----------



## ubo22

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 2907655
> 
> 
> Selma in pale pink


I think this is the best close up picture of pale pink I've seen so far.  Love the studs!


----------



## ubo22

debunga81 said:


> My small tiny Selma family
> 
> Returned the large luggage one (minor defect in stitching) and got myself a medium luggage..:


Gorgeous!


----------



## debunga81

coivcte said:


> What pink is your medium selma? Looks very beautiful!


It's fuchsia with GHW.. This is my weekend bag for now


----------



## melbo

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 2907655
> 
> 
> Selma in pale pink



Perfection! Love the pale pink! 







zakksmommy1984 said:


> My camera sucks but just medium studded selma in fuchsia with silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is next to my raspberry medium sutton.


Wow! I'm a pink girl and these bags are to die for! You girls are keeping this MK addiction going


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

DiamondsForever said:


> Love this its gorgeous! Starting to think I need a studded selma in my life! Pink or blue.... Blue or pink....?
> 
> Are you happy with the amount that your beautiful messenger holds?
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm off to Dubai in a couple of weeks where I know the plain pink medium selma is available... Might be better to hold out for that.. IDK...




I would go with pink &#128521;. I wanted the medium Selma, but I saw this one and loved it. It holds a good amount of things.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ubo22 said:


> I think this is the best close up picture of pale pink I've seen so far.  Love the studs!




Thank you!! &#128522;


----------



## acm1134

Did anyone get their Macy's color block selma's  yet ? was wondering if it turned out to be the right color !


----------



## melbo

acm1134 said:


> Did anyone get their Macy's color block selma's  yet ? was wondering if it turned out to be the right color !



Yes! I am waiting to see what it looks like! It's still on sale and it's just tempting me!


----------



## paula3boys

debunga81 said:


> It's fuchsia with GHW.. This is my weekend bag for now




Wow I don't see the purple undertones that all other fuschia items have! Where and when did you get this beauty?


----------



## acm1134

melbo said:


> Yes! I am waiting to see what it looks like! It's still on sale and it's just tempting me!


yes and with the extra 25% off code it brings it down to $200


----------



## melbo

acm1134 said:


> yes and with the extra 25% off code it brings it down to $200



Gaahh! I love but I'm scared of color transfer and scratches! How does this hold up?


----------



## mlhleigh

acm1134 said:


> Did anyone get their Macy's color block selma's  yet ? was wondering if it turned out to be the right color !


Mine comes tomorrow


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Gaahh! I love but I'm scared of color transfer and scratches! How does this hold up?




That's why I didn't order it. Color transfer isn't fun


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> That's why I didn't order it. Color transfer isn't fun



I wear alot of dark colors and I don't want to limit my wardrobe just to wear this bag &#128557;


----------



## smileydimples

Grape selma on sale at macys girls !!!


----------



## melbo

acm1134 said:


> yes and with the extra 25% off code it brings it down to $200



Okay, I bought it. I figured I can return if it doesn't appeal to me in real life. I saw a picture on eBay and I think  starting to fall in love.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Would colour transfer be that bad?!


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Would colour transfer be that bad?!



For me it is. It makes everything look unappealing. It's like ink stains.. Except on the exterior which is so obvious! I wish there was a way I could protect my bag &#128546;.


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> That's why I didn't order it. Color transfer isn't fun




+1. I like my stuff to look top notch each time I carry it... If it gets color marks from my jeans or a spot I can't get off I feel like I've ruined my investment  I don't want to have to be paranoid if I want to wear dark colors or need to set the bag down in a shopping cart. 

It looks absolutely beautiful in the pictures though for sure! Probably my favorite tri-color.


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> +1. I like my stuff to look top notch each time I carry it... If it gets color marks from my jeans or a spot I can't get off I feel like I've ruined my investment  I don't want to have to be paranoid if I want to wear dark colors or need to set the bag down in a shopping cart.
> 
> It looks absolutely beautiful in the pictures though for sure! Probably my favorite tri-color.


+2 color transfer is no joke. I got some on my new raspberry Hamilton over the weekend. It's not that noticeable but still I know it's there. With this bag I would be super paranoid specially because the sides are white.

It is absolutely stunning IRL. I saw it at the MK boutique about 3 wks ago. It is also my favorite tri-color bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Grape selma on sale at macys girls !!!



Its only the medium right? I can't find it in the large online. I presaled it last week at 25% off but now since the color is in clearance I could get 25%+25% off.


----------



## smileydimples

Now I am scared because I want to buy the Blue studded Selma...but it is Light colored. And because it is full price I do not want color transfer on it ...................I got some on my Fuschia Selma and was so upset. But that because I didnt spray it. Now its sprayed and clean. Now what to do


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Totally put off the pale pink now


----------



## Cutiekitty92

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Mich...rvel+cross+body+bag/216676502,default,pd.html

Can someone please confirm the colour of this "tan" is that the Peanut or Luggage shade?!


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Now I am scared because I want to buy the Blue studded Selma...but it is Light colored. And because it is full price I do not want color transfer on it ...................I got some on my Fuschia Selma and was so upset. But that because I didnt spray it. Now its sprayed and clean. Now what to do



Does spraying really protect though? I have sprayed shoes and they still manage to get stained.


----------



## acm1134

Im really considering ordering the color block selma that some have ordered on macys I just don't want it to be the raspberry . Waiting to hear from the ladies who purchased the bag already


----------



## melbo

acm1134 said:


> Im really considering ordering the color block selma that some have ordered on macys I just don't want it to be the raspberry . Waiting to hear from the ladies who purchased the bag already



I placed the order and then called to confirm. The representative said yes. In fact, they go off description, not picture. He didn't even know what I was talking about until I explained. He told me not to worry, I'd be getting the nude /peanut bag.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Okay, I bought it. I figured I can return if it doesn't appeal to me in real life. I saw a picture on eBay and I think  starting to fall in love.


OMG... this may be the most gorgeous Selma I've ever seen!!!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> im really considering ordering the color block selma that some have ordered on macys i just don't want it to be the raspberry . Waiting to hear from the ladies who purchased the bag already


Get it!!!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Now I am scared because I want to buy the Blue studded Selma...but it is Light colored. And because it is full price I do not want color transfer on it ...................I got some on my Fuschia Selma and was so upset. But that because I didnt spray it. Now its sprayed and clean. Now what to do


 


melbo said:


> Does spraying really protect though? I have sprayed shoes and they still manage to get stained.


 
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but for light colored saffiano leather bags, you're just going to have to be careful.  For some reason, light colored saffiano leather is prone to color transfer.  I think it might have to do with the pre-treating process of the leather (cross-hatch pattern + stain/rain treatment).

When I treat (rain/stain) regular, soft leather on my own, I don't fear color transfer as much.  For some reason the soft leather holds up better against color transfer after treating it.

ADDENDUM:  I think any pre-coated or pre-treated material has this problem.  Now that I think about it, the only bag I've ever had color transfer issues with is my LV Galliera in damier azur.  It has a light colored coated canvas.  I think this must be pretty similar to the way saffiano leather behaves.  The coating attracts or holds onto color more than other non-coated leathers or materials.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> OMG... this may be the most gorgeous Selma I've ever seen!!!



+1 its sooo good IRL. I'm so torn over what to get next, this or studded blue or pink... Or maybe all of them..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Mich...rvel+cross+body+bag/216676502,default,pd.html
> 
> Can someone please confirm the colour of this "tan" is that the Peanut or Luggage shade?!



Hard to know chick... Would guess luggage as the UK dept stores don't seem to have many of the new season colours available yet.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> +1 its sooo good IRL. I'm so torn over what to get next, this or studded blue or pink... Or maybe all of them..


Hmmm.  
1) Nude/White/Peanut Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
2) Studded Pale Blue Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
3) Pale Pink Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer


 Three way tie.  I say get all 3!!! LOL!!!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but for light colored saffiano leather bags, you're just going to have to be careful.  For some reason, light colored saffiano leather is prone to color transfer.  I think it might have to do with the pre-treating process of the leather (cross-hatch pattern + stain/rain treatment).
> 
> When I treat (rain/stain) regular, soft leather on my own, I don't fear color transfer as much.  For some reason the soft leather holds up better against color transfer after treating it.



I rather hear honesty,since its full price too. Kinda stinky you think they would be better treated. I know when my fucshia got color on it,the store said did you spray it because if you spray it that wont happen. That is not true becaue after I sprayed it I could still see a little on the bag. Now I may not get it


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.
> 1) Nude/White/Peanut Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 2) Studded Pale Blue Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 3) Pale Pink Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 
> 
> Three way tie.  I say get all 3!!! LOL!!!



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha:weird::


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I rather hear honesty,since its full price too. Kinda stinky you think they would be better treated. I know when my fucshia got color on it,the store said did you spray it because if you spray it that wont happen. That is not true becaue after I sprayed it I could still see a little on the bag. Now I may not get it


The pre-treatment on the saffiano leather is excellent against rain/water damage.  That's for sure.  It's also very good against dirt/grime.  Just not as good against color transfer for some reason.

Saffiano leather is not supposed to be sprayed with a rain/stain repellent because it's already pre-treated.  You can clean and condition it, though.

In summary, if I loved a light color, I would still purchase knowing that I would have to be extra careful about color transfer.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Hard to know chick... Would guess luggage as the UK dept stores don't seem to have many of the new season colours available yet.



Very difficult, the thing with HOF is they offer student discount and free delivery so its a win win :O


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Very difficult, the thing with HOF is they offer student discount and free delivery so its a win win :O



Go for it! HOF have a great return policy if all else fails but hopefully you'll love it! Don't forget to post pics x


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> The pre-treatment on the saffiano leather is excellent against rain/water damage.  That's for sure.  It's also very good against dirt/grime.  Just not as good against color transfer for some reason.
> 
> Saffiano leather is not supposed to be sprayed with a rain/stain repellent because it's already pre-treated.  You can clean and condition it, though.
> 
> In summary, if I loved a light color, I would still purchase knowing that I would have to be extra careful about color transfer.



Is there something better I can use then the Michael kors spray to protect it?


----------



## AMLoveBags

acm1134 said:


> Did anyone get their Macy's color block selma's  yet ? was wondering if it turned out to be the right color !


Mine's been delayed twice now due to weather.  It was supposed to be here Tuesday, now due to arrive tomorrow.  Why does this always happen when it's something you're just dying to get?!!!


----------



## smileydimples

AMLoveBags said:


> Mine's been delayed twice now due to weather.  It was supposed to be here Tuesday, now due to arrive tomorrow.  Why does this always happen when it's something you're just dying to get?!!!



well that stinks...I hope you get it soon


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.
> 1) Nude/White/Peanut Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 2) Studded Pale Blue Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 3) Pale Pink Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 
> 
> Three way tie.  I say get all 3!!! LOL!!!



I like your thinking Ubo ....:giggles:


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I love all this new bag excitement!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Good thing Selmas are really durable. Received my large grape today and it was just thrown in a box with no tissue,  wrap,  or even put in its dust bag. It's a little bent up but I have it stuffed and resting to see if it will regain its shape.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Is there something better I can use then the Michael kors spray to protect it?


For color transfer on saffiano leather there really isn't much you can do.  Just be careful and get a good leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> For color transfer on saffiano leather there really isn't much you can do.  Just be careful and get a good leather cleaner and conditioner.



Do you know a good one?


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Do you know a good one?


I've used Coach leather cleaner and conditioner for years.  Seems to be good.  I haven't used any other brands.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  I really need to see real life pictures of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I can't wait!



Managed to get back to the boutique.   Here's a couple of shots.   I'm thinking the center nude color is more tan than shell now that I look at it again.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Managed to get back to the boutique.   Here's a couple of shots.   I'm thinking the center nude color is more tan than shell now that I look at it again.



That's what the nude means and the straps are peanut! Lol! I feel so silly! Thanks for the mod shots! Now I have a better idea of what to expect &#128092;&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Managed to get back to the boutique.   Here's a couple of shots.   I'm thinking the center nude color is more tan than shell now that I look at it again.


Thanks so much for the real life mod shots!  Very helpful.


----------



## mlhleigh

Nude colorblock large Selma arrived safely despite no box just a bag from Macy's.


----------



## mlhleigh

My Selma collection with the new nude colorblock


----------



## mlhleigh

Another


----------



## myluvofbags

mlhleigh said:


> My Selma collection with the new nude colorblock



Nice collection and colors.


----------



## melbo

mlhleigh said:


> another



&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> Nude colorblock large Selma arrived safely despite no box just a bag from Macy's.


 


mlhleigh said:


> Another


Sigh...so pretty!


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> My Selma collection with the new nude colorblock


I love your entire Selma collection.  Is that studded dark dune a large or medium?


----------



## debunga81

mlhleigh said:


> Nude colorblock large Selma arrived safely despite no box just a bag from Macy's.


it's beautiful


----------



## acm1134

mlhleigh said:


> Another


Please post some mod shots !


----------



## mlhleigh

ubo22 said:


> I love your entire Selma collection.  Is that studded dark dune a large or medium?


Thanks! It's a large pearl grey stud. I would love more large studded Selmas in brighter colors... Someday.


----------



## ubo22

mlhleigh said:


> Thanks! It's a large pearl grey stud. I would love more large studded Selmas in brighter colors... Someday.


Oh, my bad.  It looks like dark dune in your picture.  So pretty!  I NEED a studded Selma in my life, too, someday...


----------



## debunga81

mlhleigh said:


> My Selma collection with the new nude colorblock


beautiful collection .. envy


----------



## ley2

New selma color watermelon.. anyone seen it in person?


----------



## ilysukixD

DiamondsForever said:


> +1 its sooo good IRL. I'm so torn over what to get next, this or studded blue or pink... Or maybe all of them..




Get the studded in pale blue, I have the jeweled selma in powder blue and it's my favorite bag of all time!!! I did noticed some color transfer but I luckily removed with water and makeup remover.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.
> 1) Nude/White/Peanut Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 2) Studded Pale Blue Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 3) Pale Pink Selma - gorgeous, but risk of color transfer
> 
> 
> Three way tie.  I say get all 3!!! LOL!!!



Ive never had any colour transfer on micheal kors bags i once got a small mark but it wiped straight off with a baby wipe


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Ive never had any colour transfer on micheal kors bags i once got a small mark but it wiped straight off with a baby wipe


Me neither, but I don't own any of the lighter colored MK saffiano bags. (except the white stripe on my Sutton, which I haven't yet had any problems with--"knock on wood")


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Managed to get back to the boutique.   Here's a couple of shots.   I'm thinking the center nude color is more tan than shell now that I look at it again.



Loved this on the marketing leaflet and love it even more after seeing mod shots!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ok so I did some ringing around today as was pondering a trip to London on Saturday for another bag! UK based ladies, word on the street is Harrods and Selfridges will have the spring colours in March! Opportunity to order online perhaps?

How do people feel about the Selma messenger? Is it a good size and what are the dimensions?

Unless I find myself in London in the next couple of weeks, personally holding out for my Dubai trip before making any further purchases. Medium Selma in plain pink is available there!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Ok so I did some ringing around today as was pondering a trip to London on Saturday for another bag! UK based ladies, word on the street is Harrods and Selfridges will have the spring colours in March! Opportunity to order online perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> How do people feel about the Selma messenger? Is it a good size and what are the dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I find myself in London in the next couple of weeks, personally holding out for my Dubai trip before making any further purchases. Medium Selma in plain pink is available there!




What are the spring colours? I've seen the watermelon and tri tone in certain places such as harrods and John Lewis! I wanted my pale pink bag for my holiday shortly but I wish I held up to buy tax free on holiday but never mind I needed it now!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> What are the spring colours? I've seen the watermelon and tri tone in certain places such as harrods and John Lewis! I wanted my pale pink bag for my holiday shortly but I wish I held up to buy tax free on holiday but never mind I needed it now!



Pale pink and pale blue Cutiekitty, they told me today they're expecting deliveries in March. Fingers crossed for some medium Selmas for us UK girls... think I'm becoming a bit obsessed in a good way


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Pale pink and pale blue Cutiekitty, they told me today they're expecting deliveries in March. Fingers crossed for some medium Selmas for us UK girls... think I'm becoming a bit obsessed in a good way




Ahhh I see!!!! Well MK will always have the newest colours  that's why I decided to bite the bullet and order from them


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A sales associate let me sneak a looksey at the catalog a couple of days ago, there are a lot of things coming in great colors.  If only I could get my hands on that catalog.......LOL!!


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> A sales associate let me sneak a looksey at the catalog a couple of days ago, there are a lot of things coming in great colors.  If only I could get my hands on that catalog.......LOL!!



Do you recall any of it? What other colors?!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> A sales associate let me sneak a looksey at the catalog a couple of days ago, there are a lot of things coming in great colors.  If only I could get my hands on that catalog.......LOL!!







paula3boys said:


> Do you recall any of it? What other colors?!



If you're interested, Michael Kors has the Spring 2015 catalog on their site. Lots of gold, nude, blue, colorblocks, and pink &#128149;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I recently bought the large Selma in both Nickel and Grape. I'm trying to not have more than one color in a specific style but am having a hard time deciding which to keep and which to return. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> I recently bought the large Selma in both Nickel and Grape. I'm trying to not have more than one color in a specific style but am having a hard time deciding which to keep and which to return. Anyone have an opinion?



Keep the nickel and get the grape in Sutton &#128518;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

melbo said:


> Keep the nickel and get the grape in Sutton &#128518;




Grape sutton is what I really wanted but it is sold out and I don't like buying from eBay


----------



## melbo

Harley77 said:


> Grape sutton is what I really wanted but it is sold out and I don't like buying from eBay



I feel you! Is it available anywhere else?


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> Grape sutton is what I really wanted but it is sold out and I don't like buying from eBay



Did you try doing a search of MK stores?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> If you're interested, Michael Kors has the Spring 2015 catalog on their site. Lots of gold, nude, blue, colorblocks, and pink &#128149;



The mk site catalog is nothing compared to what is in the drawer instore at the registers! The mk site gives a very small glimpse of a couple of bags, shoes etc. Believe me, the store catalog has EVERYTHING in it, dates, colors, styles etc..I can't remember everything I saw in the catalog because there was a LOT ladies. If you ask an SA, I'm sure they will let you take a peek too.


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The mk site catalog is nothing compared to what is in the drawer instore at the registers! The mk site gives a very small glimpse of a couple of bags, shoes etc. Believe me, the store catalog has EVERYTHING in it, dates, colors, styles etc..I can't remember everything I saw in the catalog because there was a LOT ladies. If you ask an SA, I'm sure they will let you take a peek too.



If my store sales associates would stop spraying so much perfume in there I would stay long enough to look at anything! On days certain people work, it is HORRIBLE! Today was one of those days


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> If my store sales associates would stop spraying so much perfume in there I would stay long enough to look at anything! On days certain people work, it is HORRIBLE! Today was one of those days



I thought my hubby was gonna "junk punch" a guy for spraying cologne on him when he walked into a department store once. It was hilarious!!


----------



## _jssaa

So at the beginning of January I went to the MK boutique in Melbourne. I saw medium stud Selma for $419 and the large stud for $479. Now my sister went to the same boutique yesterday and said the medium Selma stud is $489 and the large stud is $559..

Ladies in Australia is this "normal" for the price to be changed this much in this time period???? I see they write the price in pen on a MK card not the actual tag..


----------



## zakksmommy1984

paula3boys said:


> If my store sales associates would stop spraying so much perfume in there I would stay long enough to look at anything! On days certain people work, it is HORRIBLE! Today was one of those days




The associates in my store are so snobby it almost turns me off from shopping in store at all.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> The associates in my store are so snobby it almost turns me off from shopping in store at all.



The perfume associates are super friendly at my store. The handbag lady is a completely other story. She is so dull. The only time she perked up was when I mentioned an interest in a Macy's credit card. Difference was night and day. I never go to browse because of her. Siigh


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> Did you try doing a search of MK stores?



No, I haven't. I would have to be in the store to do this right?  My closest MK store is a few hours drive and I am very busy the next few weeks


----------



## paula3boys

Harley77 said:


> No, I haven't. I would have to be in the store to do this right?  My closest MK store is a few hours drive and I am very busy the next few weeks




No, I just call one and ask them to check all stores. When online works, you can do store search on MK site too


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> No, I just call one and ask them to check all stores. When online works, you can do store search on MK site too




Oh, wow!  Thanks for the info! !


----------



## Cutiekitty92

They are most helpful when you ring the stores. Don't forget they mail order too


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Ok so I did some ringing around today as was pondering a trip to London on Saturday for another bag! UK based ladies, word on the street is Harrods and Selfridges will have the spring colours in March! Opportunity to order online perhaps?
> 
> How do people feel about the Selma messenger? Is it a good size and what are the dimensions?
> 
> Unless I find myself in London in the next couple of weeks, personally holding out for my Dubai trip before making any further purchases. Medium Selma in plain pink is available there!



To answer your question I love my Selma messenger, I think it is the perfect size for a cross body bag, (I have the mini as well and i find it is just too small for most things) I will have to take a look and get the exact measurements on my bag for you.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

acm1134 said:


> Agh ladies ! I really want to pull the trigger on the peanut/white/nude selma especially with the sale at macys. Does anyone have any pics of it to show it off ?




DO IT! Especially if there is a sale. I don't have pics but I have seen it in the MK store and it is true to color. Totally go for it, it's gorgeous and would go so well in spring and summer


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

mlhleigh said:


> My Selma collection with the new nude colorblock




Wow that's a lot of Selmas! You must love this bag &#128517;&#128525;


----------



## sunblock




----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


>



Oh my goodness love the blue stud!!! I have the Fuschia Med selma with gold hardware love it congrats on the silver!! Now I really want my blue studded med selma


----------



## sunblock

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness love the blue stud!!! I have the Fuschia Med selma with gold hardware love it congrats on the silver!! Now I really want my blue studded med selma



Thanks i have the large selma in same colour but with gold hardware no studs though  i love them and the purse i bought too now skint ha


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> To answer your question I love my Selma messenger, I think it is the perfect size for a cross body bag, (I have the mini as well and i find it is just too small for most things) I will have to take a look and get the exact measurements on my bag for you.



Thank you hon! Im defo doing cross body bags for summer. Don't carry a lot and love to be hands free.


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


>



That blue is simply divine, it's so good with the studs  you've sold me... I think I've got to have it for summer...


----------



## iheart_purses

Can't find any Selma's on the MK website right now, actually a lot of things are missing.... Hope this means a BIG update with lots of nice colours! 
I was really just trying to look at the pale pink Selma again, I hope there is more in stock.


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> That blue is simply divine, it's so good with the studs  you've sold me... I think I've got to have it for summer...



Always the enabler


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> Can't find any Selma's on the MK website right now, actually a lot of things are missing.... Hope this means a BIG update with lots of nice colours!
> I was really just trying to look at the pale pink Selma again, I hope there is more in stock.



Same here! Nothing was loading. On the same note, does anyone find that things are scrambled on the mobile site? It drives me nuts!


----------



## coivcte

sunblock said:


>



Is the Medium Messenger a lot smaller than the Medium Satchel?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Is the Medium Messenger a lot smaller than the Medium Satchel?


 

Coivcte, here's a comparison between the medium satchel, medium messenger, and mini messenger.  I found this picture on the web.


----------



## coivcte

sunblock said:


>





ubo22 said:


> Coivcte, here's a comparison between the medium satchel, medium messenger, and mini messenger.  I found this picture on the web.



Thank you, very resourceful.
The Messengers are very cute but way too small and not practical for me.
I use my Medium Selma Satchel and it just fits everything nicely but no extra room.
Oh well.....I really love the Pale Blue Studded Medium Messenger.

I am feeling disappointed that I can't get my hand on the Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone else was able to purchase from NR. I spoke to the Nordstrom rep on Livechat a couple of times and they said they couldn't locate it......I really wanted that. Feeling helpless..


----------



## Cutiekitty92

iheart_purses said:


> Can't find any Selma's on the MK website right now, actually a lot of things are missing.... Hope this means a BIG update with lots of nice colours!
> I was really just trying to look at the pale pink Selma again, I hope there is more in stock.



Infact all the good bags have gone! :O
Selmas, jet set crossbody EVERYTHING :O


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Thank you, very resourceful.
> The Messengers are very cute but way too small and not practical for me.
> I use my Medium Selma Satchel and it just fits everything nicely but no extra room.
> Oh well.....I really love the Pale Blue Studded Medium Messenger.
> 
> I am feeling disappointed that I can't get my hand on the Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone else was able to purchase from NR. I spoke to the Nordstrom rep on Livechat a couple of times and they said they couldn't locate it......I really wanted that. Feeling helpless..


I fear the same...that the medium messenger would be too small for me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Most of the large Selmas are missing from Macy's.com as well but I saw a ton in my local store today.


----------



## citybaglady

6pm.com has the large selma in luggage for 60% off! 143.2 before taxes
http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-luggage


----------



## ubo22

citybaglady said:


> 6pm.com has the large selma in luggage for 60% off! 143.2 before taxes
> http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-luggage


Already sold out.


----------



## iheart_purses

ubo22 said:


> Coivcte, here's a comparison between the medium satchel, medium messenger, and mini messenger.  I found this picture on the web.



I find that picture very misleading, either it is the angle, or that is a large selma, I even just got out my medium messenger and compared it with my medium selma satchel, the difference in width is almost 2 inches...
Here is a picture of my selmas so you can see the medium messenger next to the medium satchel, that is also a mini there as well. 
I am honestly in love with the size of the medium messenger. 
9 x 6.4 x 4.25 are my unofficial measurements of this bag. (not including the wings)

When i have them lined up right next to each other, the top of the messenger falls right in line with the lettering on the satchel.


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> I find that picture very misleading, either it is the angle, or that is a large selma, I even just got out my medium messenger and compared it with my medium selma satchel, the difference in width is almost 2 inches...
> Here is a picture of my selmas so you can see the medium messenger next to the medium satchel, that is also a mini there as well.
> I am honestly in love with the size of the medium messenger.
> 9 x 6.4 x 4.25 are my unofficial measurements of this bag. (not including the wings)
> 
> When i have them lined up right next to each other, the top of the messenger falls right in line with the lettering on the satchel.


I think you're right.  The satchel in the picture I found must be the large instead of the medium.


----------



## sunblock

coivcte said:


> Is the Medium Messenger a lot smaller than the Medium Satchel?



It is smaller yes but enough for me to sitll fit purse, diary, keys and phone and chewing gum in


----------



## sunblock

coivcte said:


> Thank you, very resourceful.
> The Messengers are very cute but way too small and not practical for me.
> I use my Medium Selma Satchel and it just fits everything nicely but no extra room.
> Oh well.....I really love the Pale Blue Studded Medium Messenger.
> 
> I am feeling disappointed that I can't get my hand on the Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone else was able to purchase from NR. I spoke to the Nordstrom rep on Livechat a couple of times and they said they couldn't locate it......I really wanted that. Feeling helpless..



I carry the kitchen sink around with me but still managed to fit in what i need when i dont need much its my first smaller bag though but i wanted something in blue a bag so opted for that


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Comparison of bag size between
Large selma
Large jet set Crossbody


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Comparison of bag size between
> Large selma
> Large jet set Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2911201



They look so pretty together!


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Comparison of bag size between
> Large selma
> Large jet set Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2911201



Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

citybaglady said:


> 6pm.com has the large selma in luggage for 60% off! 143.2 before taxes
> http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-luggage



How is this site? I'm scared of scams and bad products. What kind of experience have you had ordering from here?


----------



## coley1981

melbo said:


> How is this site? I'm scared of scams and bad products. What kind of experience have you had ordering from here?




I've ordered from 6pm before. Mostly clothing. It's associated with Zappos. Unlike Zappos they don't offer free returns. Not a scam or anything. I've actually purchased sandals from Zappos and then looked at 6pm and they had the same pair cheaper. I've noticed that Zappos will get rid of their stock by putting items on 6pm. and reducing the prices considerably.


----------



## ubo22

coley1981 said:


> I've ordered from 6pm before. Mostly clothing. It's associated with Zappos. Unlike Zappos they don't offer free returns. Not a scam or anything. I've actually purchased sandals from Zappos and then looked at 6pm and they had the same pair cheaper. I've noticed that Zappos will get rid of their stock by putting items on 6pm. and reducing the prices considerably.


Yes, 6pm is like the outlet store for Zappos.


----------



## myluvofbags

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Comparison of bag size between
> Large selma
> Large jet set Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2911201



Your pale pink jet is adorable.   I just picked up the pale blue, have not tried her out yet.  It looks like it can hold quite a lot for its size.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

myluvofbags said:


> Your pale pink jet is adorable.   I just picked up the pale blue, have not tried her out yet.  It looks like it can hold quite a lot for its size.




Yes it does. Just what I needed for my holiday  will do a test later


----------



## melbo

coley1981 said:


> I've ordered from 6pm before. Mostly clothing. It's associated with Zappos. Unlike Zappos they don't offer free returns. Not a scam or anything. I've actually purchased sandals from Zappos and then looked at 6pm and they had the same pair cheaper. I've noticed that Zappos will get rid of their stock by putting items on 6pm. and reducing the prices considerably.






ubo22 said:


> Yes, 6pm is like the outlet store for Zappos.


Thanks, girls! Will have to check it out &#128522;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes it does. Just what I needed for my holiday  will do a test later



Interested to see a picture of how much you can get in it..  I'm thinking about mail ordering something. Can't decide between pink jet set cross body, pink or blue medium messenger with studs or tri colour nude medium Selma! I need some summer in my life lol...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Interested to see a picture of how much you can get in it..  I'm thinking about mail ordering something. Can't decide between pink jet set cross body, pink or blue medium messenger with studs or tri colour nude medium Selma! I need some summer in my life lol...



Ahhh the way round that all is to decide, how much are you looking for it to hold? For example I'm off to Hong Kong and Vietnam in a couple of weeks time and its so hot compared to here so I wanted something small and easy to carry so I went for crossbody, the fact of the wedding means I needed something a bit more stylish and yeah it seems to me that it carries all I want so purse, sunglasses, make up etc


----------



## Cutiekitty92

This is how much it can hold


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> This is how much it can hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911557
> View attachment 2911558



That holds alot! I might reconsider getting this bag.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

melbo said:


> That holds alot! I might reconsider getting this bag.



I still had a bit more room but I didnt want to over load it, thats basically everything I would carry


----------



## citybaglady

melbo said:


> How is this site? I'm scared of scams and bad products. What kind of experience have you had ordering from here?


I buy from them all the time. Like someone mentioned, it's the outlet version of zappos.com.  They have some really good prices on designer items. I have never had any issues as far as quality, and all items come packed nicely with all original tags and receipts. Was able to snag one of the selmas before it sold out, will post a pic of it when it arrives. (ps they have lots of michael kors items on their site right now for 50-60% off, including an optic white hamilton for $104! Check it out!)


----------



## melbo

citybaglady said:


> I buy from them all the time. Like someone mentioned, it's the outlet version of zappos.com.  They have some really good prices on designer items. I have never had any issues as far as quality, and all items come packed nicely with all original tags and receipts. Was able to snag one of the selmas before it sold out, will post a pic of it when it arrives. (ps they have lots of michael kors items on their site right now for 50-60% off, including an optic white hamilton for $104! Check it out!)



Congrats on your Selma! I order a pair of shoes and some jeans. Crossing my fingers! 
P. S. I saw the hamilton last night but was gone this morning. Lucky girls!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Ahhh the way round that all is to decide, how much are you looking for it to hold? For example I'm off to Hong Kong and Vietnam in a couple of weeks time and its so hot compared to here so I wanted something small and easy to carry so I went for crossbody, the fact of the wedding means I needed something a bit more stylish and yeah it seems to me that it carries all I want so purse, sunglasses, make up etc




Vietnam will be so exciting! Is it your 1st visit? We keep pondering a trip.
Have you been to HK before? We spent 3 weeks travelling around China & HK in 2013. HK is awesome, where will you stay?

I'm feeling enabled to pull the trigger on pale pink tomorrow thanks to your lovely pictures. I have heels to match....:okay:


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Vietnam will be so exciting! Is it your 1st visit? We keep pondering a trip.
> 
> Have you been to HK before? We spent 3 weeks travelling around China & HK in 2013. HK is awesome, where will you stay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling enabled to pull the trigger on pale pink tomorrow thanks to your lovely pictures. I have heels to match....:okay:




It is for Vietnam! I've been to HK many times as its where my parents are from I haven't been back in about 8 years so it will be nice. And staying in a hotel very central  so glad I could help you I'm so happy I decided on staying with pink it's gorgeous and I knew it when I couldn't stop thinking about it! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## coivcte

Cutiekitty92 said:


> This is how much it can hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911557
> View attachment 2911558



Love the bag, love the pale pink and your lovely nail that matches it


----------



## Cutiekitty92

coivcte said:


> Love the bag, love the pale pink and your lovely nail that matches it



Thank you! I have to say I do love a bit of pink


----------



## DiamondsForever

How are you girls with the white/ nude / peanut colour block finding it? What sort of outfits are you wearing it with? I'm seriously considering it but can't decide if I like it better in the medium satchel or medium messenger...
Medium satchel is available now, but medium messenger likely to be available on my upcoming holiday.
DH pointed out its maybe quote similar to dark khaki...what do people think on that? I think its different... Not summer bag weather yet in the UK anyway.
On a separate note I'm liking Miss Khaki with a pale pink jumper!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> How are you girls with the white/ nude / peanut colour block finding it? What sort of outfits are you wearing it with? I'm seriously considering it but can't decide if I like it better in the medium satchel or medium messenger...
> Medium satchel is available now, but medium messenger likely to be available on my upcoming holiday.
> DH pointed out its maybe quote similar to dark khaki...what do people think on that? I think its different... Not summer bag weather yet in the UK anyway.
> On a separate note I'm liking Miss Khaki with a pale pink jumper!


I prefer the medium satchel over the medium messenger because the colorblocking on the handles adds a little bit extra to the satchel.  The peanut color is similar to dark khaki, so I do agree with your DH about that.  However, the colorblock Selma has a completely different feel from the solid colored ones.  If you like that color combination, then I'd get it.  I, personally, love that colorblock combination and already have it on one of my Mirandas, so couldn't justify getting it again on another bag.  But if I didn't already have it, I'd jump on that colorblock Selma in an instant!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Thanks, girls! Will have to check it out &#128522;



If your ever near KY, you should stop by the outlet store. Its SHOE HEAVEN!!. Its connected to the distribution/shipping center. They have a little bit of everything you see on the site, handbags, watches, clothes and tons of shoes! I always take guests from out of town. They love it! If any of you ladies travel to the Kentucky Derby you are only minutes away from the store. I 65 s, exit 116.


----------



## sweetlilangel

Bought this beauty last week, large Selma in Pale Pink


----------



## melbo

sweetlilangel said:


> Bought this beauty last week, large Selma in Pale Pink



Omg! I absolutely adore! Congratulations!


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> How are you girls with the white/ nude / peanut colour block finding it? What sort of outfits are you wearing it with? I'm seriously considering it but can't decide if I like it better in the medium satchel or medium messenger...
> Medium satchel is available now, but medium messenger likely to be available on my upcoming holiday.
> DH pointed out its maybe quote similar to dark khaki...what do people think on that? I think its different... Not summer bag weather yet in the UK anyway.
> On a separate note I'm liking Miss Khaki with a pale pink jumper!



I use my summer bags all year round in the UK there not just for summer be daring


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> omg! I absolutely adore! Congratulations!


+1
I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## sunblock




----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> I use my summer bags all year round in the UK there not just for summer be daring


I agree.  Light colored bags can be worn all year round.  However, I do think they work better in the spring/summer.


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


>


So pretty!  Love your coat, too!


----------



## Bootlover07

sunblock said:


>




Gorgeous!! Love the whole look! I'm not usually a pink girl or a studs girl, but that bag has me changing my mind &#128521; you look like a magazine cover girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sunblock said:


>


Great color on you!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

sweetlilangel said:


> Bought this beauty last week, large Selma in Pale Pink



So so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## bellevie0891

sweetlilangel said:


> Bought this beauty last week, large Selma in Pale Pink




Pretty!


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> I agree.  Light colored bags can be worn all year round.  However, I do think they work better in the spring/summer.



I love to stand out in grim weather which is what we get mainly in the uk hehe


----------



## sunblock

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the whole look! I'm not usually a pink girl or a studs girl, but that bag has me changing my mind &#128521; you look like a magazine cover girl!



Hehe thanks  nice compliment


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!  Love your coat, too!



Thankyou


----------



## Linz379

sunblock said:


>


Lovely bag! You look great.


----------



## melbo

sunblock said:


>



Love your sense of fashion &#128522;


----------



## KimmyN

I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma

I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love


----------



## melbo

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love



I love neutral colors! I'm not sure of the color, but your bag is beautiful! Great pick!


----------



## ubo22

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love


It looks like dark dune.  Great neutral for year-round.    Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## keishapie1973

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love




It's gorgeous.....&#128515;


----------



## myluvofbags

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love



Very nice choice for your first MK bag.  Color looks like dark dune.   Congrats!


----------



## KimmyN

Thank you everyone!  Just don't know what took me so long, but she's well worth the wait & research. Now all I need is a bright statement color


----------



## melbo

KimmyN said:


> Thank you everyone!  Just don't know what took me so long, but she's well worth the wait & research. Now all I need is a bright statement color



Ooh boy, MK has a lot of those. "Just one more" turns out to be more than just one. The girls here find such fabulous prices that it makes it so hard to say no! &#128518;&#128517;&#128159;&#128092;


----------



## nij_lv

sweetlilangel said:


> Bought this beauty last week, large Selma in Pale Pink




Oh my. Where did you get this pink one from? Can't find any pale pinks in the u.s.!


----------



## sweetlilangel

nij_lv said:


> Oh my. Where did you get this pink one from? Can't find any pale pinks in the u.s.!



Michael Kors store in Brussels  The store just opened recently so I guess that's why they had all these new colors available.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

nij_lv said:


> Oh my. Where did you get this pink one from? Can't find any pale pinks in the u.s.!




Is US still out of stock for pale pink?


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Ooh boy, MK has a lot of those. "Just one more" turns out to be more than just one. The girls here find such fabulous prices that it makes it so hard to say no! &#128518;&#128517;&#128159;&#128092;



So very true! Hard to stop at just one pop of color when they have great saturation and when you get good deals


----------



## 2 stars

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love


Gorgeous!  The color looks dark dune to me if so we are bag twins.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Gorgeous!  The color looks dark dune to me if so we are bag twins.



Triplets!


----------



## Uthra11

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love




Such a beautiful neutral. Looks like pearl grey to me.


----------



## ubo22

Uthra11 said:


> Such a beautiful neutral. Looks like pearl grey to me.


I think pearl grey has silver hardware.  Her bag looks like it has gold hardware.


----------



## iheart_purses

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love


I know some of the others are saying dark dune, but my first instinct when I saw the pic was to say Dark Khaki, I just think because it is in the shade it looks darker, and if that was dark dune in the shade it would look more brown than it does. Either way dark dune/ dark khaki are both great and hard to find in mediium, so it's a beauty!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> I know some of the others are saying dark dune, but my first instinct when I saw the pic was to say Dark Khaki, I just think because it is in the shade it looks darker, and if that was dark dune in the shade it would look more brown than it does. Either way dark dune/ dark khaki are both great and hard to find in mediium, so it's a beauty!


It could be dark khaki or dark dune.  You're right.  Both colors look similar depending on the lighting.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> It could be dark khaki or dark dune.  You're right.  Both colors look similar depending on the lighting.



I pulled up this pic, although I can't remember from when, looks like luggage,  dark dune and dark khaki.  Lighting does play a big role in the various looks of the coloring but it does look more like dark dune to me.   What do you ladies think?


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I pulled up this pic, although I can't remember from when, looks like luggage,  dark dune and dark khaki.  Lighting does play a big role in the various looks of the coloring but it does look more like dark dune to me.   What do you ladies think?


Yes, personally, it still looks more like dark dune to me, too.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Yes, personally, it still looks more like dark dune to me, too.




Same here and I own dark dune


----------



## Uthra11

ubo22 said:


> I think pearl grey has silver hardware.  Her bag looks like it has gold hardware.




Oh yes, I dint notice that. My bad.


----------



## _jssaa

My medium dark dune finally came!






Medium dark dune next to my large sapphire and my dog snuck in the pic. 






Size comparison with the medium messenger for the ladies that were wondering. The medium messenger can fit inside the medium satchel. 











The dark dune has some pretty bad dents from the handles though. I've tried doing the hair dryer trick not sure if I'm doing it wrong because it doesn't seem to work


----------



## KimmyN

Lovely bag (I just got the same one)! Im already thinking of that shade of blue or cobalt or a red for my next one  pretty collection! After seeing your photo, I'm pretty certain mine is dark dune as well. Thank you everyone for helping me figure out the color.


----------



## angel4Love

KimmyN said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a while now pining after a medium Selma  and everyone here has been so helpful and convinced me to take the plunge with all the gorgeous photos and good feedback for the Selma
> 
> I finally got my first MK bag and am super happy with it so far. Can you ID the color? It is a great neutral for my first MK bag and will get a lot of love



I'm pretty sure it's dark dune  It's a very lovely color indeed, great choice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## angel4Love

_jssaa said:


> My medium dark dune finally came!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium dark dune next to my large sapphire and my dog snuck in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison with the medium messenger for the ladies that were wondering. The medium messenger can fit inside the medium satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark dune has some pretty bad dents from the handles though. I've tried doing the hair dryer trick not sure if I'm doing it wrong because it doesn't seem to work



Awww..sorry bout the dents. You think you're going to be bothered big time by it? It sucks when we get the item we're so excited about and it's not perfect  

Anyway, you have a lovely Selma collection. Hope you can figure something out to fix the dents


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hi guys, this is a little bit off topic but do any of you have any advice on shipping for ebay? I am currently selling my MK selma on eBay up for bids but I'm a little worried about shipping (packaging wise and shipping fees). Any advice? Btw, it's a large Selma.


----------



## ubo22

_jssaa said:


> My medium dark dune finally came!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium dark dune next to my large sapphire and my dog snuck in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison with the medium messenger for the ladies that were wondering. The medium messenger can fit inside the medium satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark dune has some pretty bad dents from the handles though. I've tried doing the hair dryer trick not sure if I'm doing it wrong because it doesn't seem to work


Those indentations along the top of the bag where the upright handles hit can be easily straightened out by hand.  No need to use a hairdryer for those.


----------



## coivcte

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Hi guys, this is a little bit off topic but do any of you have any advice on shipping for ebay? I am currently selling my MK selma on eBay up for bids but I'm a little worried about shipping (packaging wise and shipping fees). Any advice? Btw, it's a large Selma.



I see that you are from Australia, i am from Sydney.
Are you offering International Shipping? I know US Ebay offers Global Shipping Program which is pretty straight forward and easy to set up. However I'm unsure if it's available in Australia.

If you are trying to work out shipping within Australia, you can use the Australia Post postage calculator to do an estimate. I think anything over 1 kg (bag + packaging) is not based on actual weight but based on cubic weight. Go to Australia Post website to check. 

Packaging shouldn't be very hard, Australia Post sells a few different size box.
Put the handbag inside the dust bag.
Buy some bubble wrap to wrap the handbag and use some newspaper/advertising material to stuff the sides of the box where there are space.
Don't let the handbag float around, otherwise it will get damaged during impact!
Might want to buy Insurance, not that expensive and that provides a tracking number in case of dispute or lost etc..


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

coivcte said:


> I see that you are from Australia, i am from Sydney.
> 
> Are you offering International Shipping? I know US Ebay offers Global Shipping Program which is pretty straight forward and easy to set up. However I'm unsure if it's available in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trying to work out shipping within Australia, you can use the Australia Post postage calculator to do an estimate. I think anything over 1 kg (bag + packaging) is not based on actual weight but based on cubic weight. Go to Australia Post website to check.
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging shouldn't be very hard, Australia Post sells a few different size box.
> 
> Put the handbag inside the dust bag.
> 
> Buy some bubble wrap to wrap the handbag and use some newspaper/advertising material to stuff the sides of the box where there are space.
> 
> Don't let the handbag float around, otherwise it will get damaged during impact!
> 
> Might want to buy Insurance, not that expensive and that provides a tracking number in case of dispute or lost etc..




Thx so much! Yes I'm from sydney too! I have sold a few things but they aren't designer and I just put it inside one of Aupost prepaid satchels. Do you think it will fit a 5kg prepaid satchel? I'm also selling it to Australia only so I didn't set it up for global shipping. 

Thanks for your advice I'll definitely do that!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Those indentations along the top of the bag where the upright handles hit can be easily straightened out by hand.  No need to use a hairdryer for those.



Thank you!!! My luggage Selma that I got for Christmas still had the indentations. I just straightened them by hand. I was waiting on them to just go away which was taking way too long......


----------



## coivcte

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Thx so much! Yes I'm from sydney too! I have sold a few things but they aren't designer and I just put it inside one of Aupost prepaid satchels. Do you think it will fit a 5kg prepaid satchel? I'm also selling it to Australia only so I didn't set it up for global shipping.
> 
> Thanks for your advice I'll definitely do that!!



Oh no.....don't use the prepaid satchel for the Selma.
One heavy parcel lands on it and the structured shape is gone.
You wouldn't want that to happen. You must use a box to protect it.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

coivcte said:


> Oh no.....don't use the prepaid satchel for the Selma.
> One heavy parcel lands on it and the structured shape is gone.
> You wouldn't want that to happen. You must use a box to protect it.



I know  i am planning to buy a box to put inside the prepaid satchels (if it would be cheaper that way?)


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

coivcte said:


> Oh no.....don't use the prepaid satchel for the Selma.
> One heavy parcel lands on it and the structured shape is gone.
> You wouldn't want that to happen. You must use a box to protect it.



Also, my selma is an old one and it's gone flexible (although the shape is definitely still awesome) so a little bit of pressing here and there is fine, but of course, i would totally ship the bag inside a box. i would be pretty upset too if i were the customer receiving a designer bag without any protection


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! My luggage Selma that I got for Christmas still had the indentations. I just straightened them by hand. I was waiting on them to just go away which was taking way too long......


You're welcome.


----------



## Live It Up

At what number do you go from being a Selma fan to a Selma addict? How many of you are obsessed with the Selma like I am? I'm embarrassed to say how many I have.


----------



## paula3boys

Live It Up said:


> At what number do you go from being a Selma fan to a Selma addict? How many of you are obsessed with the Selma like I am? I'm embarrassed to say how many I have.




Pictures or it isn't true!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Pictures or it isn't true!



+1  gotta see to answer!


----------



## Live It Up

There are more, but this gives you an idea.


----------



## Live It Up

And some more.


----------



## myluvofbags

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.



That is a lot of selmas!  All in different colors it seems.   Do you have other styles also in the same color?  I know quite a lot of people find the selma as the perfect bag to have and purchase multiples.   Are you finding this is how you feel?   I have a few bags in the same style,  different colors, but have many bags altogether.  If you are able to afford them and do not feel remorse or guilt after a purchase I say it's ok, otherwise if you find yourself feeling bad then that's something else and your bags are not making you happy.


----------



## Live It Up

myluvofbags said:


> That is a lot of selmas!  All in different colors it seems.   Do you have other styles also in the same color?  I know quite a lot of people find the selma as the perfect bag to have and purchase multiples.   Are you finding this is how you feel?   I have a few bags in the same style,  different colors, but have many bags altogether.  If you are able to afford them and do not feel remorse or guilt after a purchase I say it's ok, otherwise if you find yourself feeling bad then that's something else and your bags are not making you happy.


I have some other bags in luggage, black, grey, blue and mandarin. I just love the Selma. My late husband bought me some of them. And I never paid full price for any of the ones I bought.

And I don't feel bad about owning so many. But when I counted them, I had to ask myself  "Am I sick or what?"


----------



## myluvofbags

Live It Up said:


> I have some other bags in luggage, black, grey, blue and mandarin. I just love the Selma. My late husband bought me some of them. And I never paid full price for any of the ones I bought.
> 
> And I don't feel bad about owning so many. But when I counted them, I had to ask myself  "Am I sick or what?"



Lol, ok sounds like you're good, not nuts and are just like the rest of us here!   I still have not found my holy grail bag and until then I will keep searching.  And definitely cherish the ones from late husband.


----------



## myluvofbags

Live It Up said:


> And some more.



There are quite a few I see that I'm loving the colors and textures.  Like the purple, croco embossed and canvas.


----------



## coivcte

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Thx so much! Yes I'm from sydney too! I have sold a few things but they aren't designer and I just put it inside one of Aupost prepaid satchels. Do you think it will fit a 5kg prepaid satchel? I'm also selling it to Australia only so I didn't set it up for global shipping.
> 
> Thanks for your advice I'll definitely do that!!





myluvofbags said:


> Lol, ok sounds like you're good, not nuts and are just like the rest of us here!   I still have not found my holy grail bag and until then I will keep searching.  And definitely cherish the ones from late husband.



Such lovely Selma collection, eye opener!! Love it and thanks for sharing, love this forum and the people here. Some other brand's forum is nowhere as friendly and helpful.

I just had someone at work told me that I am "sick" because I'm hunting down "another" MK bag like mad. I have been staying up searching for MK bags on sale and Livechat with various department stores to find information on new bags etc at 2, 3 am because of the time difference here in Australia to the USA.


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.



Your Selma collectioin is amazing. It would be so fun to just match them up with each outfit. I see nothing wrong with having so many. They are all different colors....

The green Selma in the first pic is really pretty. What color is it? I'm on the hunt for the perfect shade of green. Green is my favorite color, yet I don't have a bag in the color.....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Your Selma collectioin is amazing. It would be so fun to just match them up with each outfit. I see nothing wrong with having so many. They are all different colors....
> 
> The green Selma in the first pic is really pretty. What color is it? I'm on the hunt for the perfect shade of green. Green is my favorite color, yet I don't have a bag in the color.....


Keishapie1973, I think we were twins in another life.    I love your taste!  Green is also my favorite color, and I researched the heck out of all the greens that MK ever produced (forest, palm, olive, loden, etc.) before settling on malachite for one of my Selmas.  You should try to take a look at it.  It's a dark green with almost an emerald tone that looks great with gold hardware.  Next to the gold hardware it actually sparkles.


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.


 


Live It Up said:


> And some more.


 


Live It Up said:


> I have some other bags in luggage, black, grey, blue and mandarin. I just love the Selma. My late husband bought me some of them. And I never paid full price for any of the ones I bought.
> 
> And I don't feel bad about owning so many. But when I counted them, I had to ask myself  "Am I sick or what?"




Live It Up, you are not sick, just obsessed with the PERFECT bag!!!  I love the Selma, too, but only own 3.  I absolutely LOVE  your Selma collection.  I'm secretly wishing it was mine.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Live It Up, you are not sick, just obsessed with the PERFECT bag!!!  I love the Selma, too, but only own 3.  I absolutely LOVE  your Selma collection.  I'm secretly wishing it was mine.



+1!! Lovely collection with every color I would love to own! Definitely something your should be proud to have &#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Keishapie1973, I think we were twins in another life.    I love your taste!  Green is also my favorite color, and I researched the heck out of all the greens that MK ever produced (forest, palm, olive, loden, etc.) before settling on malachite for one of my Selmas.  You should try to take a look at it.  It's a dark green with almost an emerald tone that looks great with gold hardware.  Next to the gold hardware it actually sparkles.



I do believe that we were because I absolutely adore all your bags.  I will check out malachite because my collection feels incomplete......


----------



## bellevie0891

What a wonderful selection of Selmas!!! I don't think your nuts... You just know what you like and what works for you &#128525;


----------



## paula3boys

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.



Taste the rainbow! Love all the colors. Which is your fave?


----------



## mlhleigh

Live It Up said:


> And some more.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Live It Up

myluvofbags said:


> There are quite a few I see that I'm loving the colors and textures.  Like the purple, croco embossed and canvas.



I love that they came in so many different "flavors."


----------



## Live It Up

coivcte said:


> Such lovely Selma collection, eye opener!! Love it and thanks for sharing, love this forum and the people here. Some other brand's forum is nowhere as friendly and helpful.
> 
> I just had someone at work told me that I am "sick" because I'm hunting down "another" MK bag like mad. I have been staying up searching for MK bags on sale and Livechat with various department stores to find information on new bags etc at 2, 3 am because of the time difference here in Australia to the USA.


Thanks. I'm feeling relieved that nobody thinks I'm too nutso!


----------



## Live It Up

keishapie1973 said:


> Your Selma collectioin is amazing. It would be so fun to just match them up with each outfit. I see nothing wrong with having so many. They are all different colors....
> 
> The green Selma in the first pic is really pretty. What color is it? I'm on the hunt for the perfect shade of green. Green is my favorite color, yet I don't have a bag in the color.....


The green selma is Gooseberry. It actually goes pretty well with a variety of colors. I use it when I wear browns, grey, some blues and red...for that Christmas look.


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> Live It Up, you are not sick, just obsessed with the PERFECT bag!!!  I love the Selma, too, but only own 3.  I absolutely LOVE  your Selma collection.  I'm secretly wishing it was mine.


So glad to hear that I'm not sick!


----------



## Live It Up

paula3boys said:


> Taste the rainbow! Love all the colors. Which is your fave?


Ooh...it's hard to pick out a favorite. I'm using my black grommet selma right now, but I also really like my silver lizard, the brown croc, and my blue denim. The colors are so much fun. I always have a bag to match my outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.





Live It Up said:


> And some more.



Now that's a Selma Collection!!   Every color & texture!!  I'm impressed!


----------



## Live It Up

cdtracing said:


> Now that's a Selma Collection!!   Every color & texture!!  I'm impressed!


----------



## melbo

My nude/peanut color block is here and she is wrapped sooo well! It's like unwrapping a present.. To myself, hehe! Super happy with this purchase!


----------



## melbo

I'll attach more pictures tomorrow. The sun is going down. UPS just delivered to my house 5 mins ago. This weather is just horrible.


----------



## Live It Up

Very nice!


----------



## iheart_purses

Very nice! I can just feel your excitement of unwrapping a new bag!!!! Ahh I need one soon. I'm so glad there are others out here with crazier handbag obsessions than me.


----------



## coley1981

Mine arrived yesterday also! Packaged perfectly &#128515; it's a beautiful bag and a great price.


----------



## coley1981

Hey ladies- Just went to Macy's site this morning and the pale pink, pale blue and watermelon selmas are in stock in medium. The pale blue and watermelon are in large. No pale pink in large it seems.


----------



## coley1981

Macy's shows studded messenger in pale pink and watermelon. The site shows they won't shop until 39-40 business days. I recall last month asking the live chat Michael Kors expert when the new colors would arrive in Macy's and she said April so maybe that is why they have the long back order. Although the pale pink,pale blue and watermelon medium slemas show in stock now.


----------



## iheart_purses

coley1981 said:


> Macy's shows studded messenger in pale pink and watermelon. The site shows they won't shop until 39-40 business days. I recall last month asking the live chat Michael Kors expert when the new colors would arrive in Macy's and she said April so maybe that is why they have the long back order. Although the pale pink,pale blue and watermelon medium slemas show in stock now.



Do you know by any chance if Michael kors is getting the pale pink messenger back in stock soon? I looked a couple of days ago and it was back online and then it was sold out again   my sister checked at a store and they were all gone.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.



Wow!   Thanks for sharing.  I have been contemplating purchasing a medium Selma.   I am glad to see you have so many and enjoy the style.  This helps in my decision making.


----------



## iheart_purses

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Wow!   Thanks for sharing.  I have been contemplating purchasing a medium Selma.   I am glad to see you have so many and enjoy the style.  This helps in my decision making.


Honestly for me, medium Selma is the perfect size of purse for everything and everywhere!


----------



## 2 stars

So I know I had previously stated I didn't like the pale pink selma. I feel like the more I see it the more i'm starting to love it. I just can't seem to get it out of my head. Has this happened to anyone else with any particular color? Did you buy it? Please tell me I'm not the only one this has happened to.


----------



## melbo

Scared of this color but really debating whether to keep! If I kept, it would be the purse I'd use only on special occasions, lol.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Scared of this color but really debating whether to keep! If I kept, it would be the purse I'd use only on special occasions, lol.


It's so pretty!    But, yes, I can see that it is a very light color.


----------



## melbo

Awkward selfie. We're both selfish for the spotlight, hehe.


----------



## Live It Up

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Wow!   Thanks for sharing.  I have been contemplating purchasing a medium Selma.   I am glad to see you have so many and enjoy the style.  This helps in my decision making.





iheart_purses said:


> Honestly for me, medium Selma is the perfect size of purse for everything and everywhere!



All of my Selmas are the large size, which really don't  seem that large to me. Just the perfect size!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It's so pretty!    But, yes, I can see that it is a very light color.



I'm a sucker for neutrals, lights, and pastels. I'm also a mom. I think I'll hold on to it. If I find myself able to match to my current style and outfits, then I'll keep. After all, Macy's has a 2 year return policy. That's a long time for a girl to make up her mind &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> All of my Selmas are the large size, which really don't  seem that large to me. Just the perfect size!


+1
I LOVE  the large size Selma, too!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I'm a sucker for neutrals, lights, and pastels. I'm also a mom. I think I'll hold on to it. If I find myself able to match to my current style and outfits, then I'll keep. After all, Macy's has a 2 year return policy. That's a long time for a girl to make up her mind &#128522;


Good idea!  I have a similar color scheme on my Miranda (shell front/cream wings/suntan handles)...very light but oh so beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Good idea!  I have a similar color scheme on my Miranda (shell front/cream wings/suntan handles)...very light but oh so beautiful!  I love it!



On a side note, I bought these lovely heels from 6pm for $15 that would have gone great with BOTH of my new Selma's, but they sent me a size 9 instead of 6. No more in stock. Gonna cry &#128557;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> On a side note, I bought these lovely heels from 6pm for $15 that would have gone great with BOTH of my new Selma's, but they sent me a size 9 instead of 6. No more in stock. Gonna cry &#128557;


That would have been perfect!  So sorry they sent you the wrong size.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> That would have been perfect!  So sorry they sent you the wrong size.



Yeah. The good news is that they gave me a refund and told me to keep the shoes. Less of a hassle


----------



## cbarber1123

melbo said:


> Awkward selfie. We're both selfish for the spotlight, hehe.



I love this color in the Selma. I think I may need this color.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Scared of this color but really debating whether to keep! If I kept, it would be the purse I'd use only on special occasions, lol.



The more I look at this color the more I am falling in love with it.


----------



## melbo

cbarber1123 said:


> I love this color in the Selma. I think I may need this color.



This color is so versatile. Will go with any outfit. 







myluvofbags said:


> The more I look at this color the more I am falling in love with it.



I encourage you to see that bag for yourself. Yes it is a little more delicate, but we already baby most of our bags so this one wouldn't be any different. It's really a great combination because I would never have bought white or nude but this bag changed my mind. &#128092;&#128159;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> This color is so versatile. Will go with any outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage you to see that bag for yourself. Yes it is a little more delicate, but we already baby most of our bags so this one wouldn't be any different. It's really a great combination because I would never have bought white or nude but this bag changed my mind. &#128092;&#128159;



I'm not too worried about color transfer,  I have white and light bags,  just that I feel I have enough neutrals.   But, I really am loving this combo!


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> So I know I had previously stated I didn't like the pale pink selma. I feel like the more I see it the more i'm starting to love it. I just can't seem to get it out of my head. Has this happened to anyone else with any particular color? Did you buy it? Please tell me I'm not the only one this has happened to.



Not me. I have seen it IRL and it is just too salmon looking to me. If it were a true pale pink, then I would have gotten it. Blossom is more pale pink to me.


----------



## cbarber1123

melbo said:


> Scared of this color but really debating whether to keep! If I kept, it would be the purse I'd use only on special occasions, lol.



I love this color. I've been really wanting a white bag but would be scared to do all white but with the white just being on the sides this is a great alternative. I would use this everyday and year round. It's goregous. Have you used this bag yet? It's so pretty.


----------



## melbo

cbarber1123 said:


> I love this color. I've been really wanting a white bag but would be scared to do all white but with the white just being on the sides this is a great alternative. I would use this everyday and year round. It's goregous. Have you used this bag yet? It's so pretty.



Not yet, just got it yesterday evening. Unpacked it today. Will probably wait for a warmer day. I'm looking forward to wearing it though &#128522;


----------



## cbarber1123

melbo said:


> Not yet, just got it yesterday evening. Unpacked it today. Will probably wait for a warmer day. I'm looking forward to wearing it though &#128522;



I'm ready for warmer weather too. I know it will be beautiful whenever you decide to wear it. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## CocoChannel

Just a question in general....do the large selmas have 4 pockets inside not including the zipper? How about the medium Selma? Do they have 2 pockets not including the zipper? thanks so much


----------



## coivcte

I currently own one Medium Selma in Mandarin. Wanted to get another Medium Selma but debating between 1. Studded Luggage or 2.  Tri colour nude/peanut/white. 

So what do you ladies think?


----------



## coivcte

By the way, how do you ladies add multiple photos in one post? I couldn't figure it out...


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> By the way, how do you ladies add multiple photos in one post? I couldn't figure it out...



See,  the more I see this color combo, the more I want it.   I'm heading to my boutique tomorrow.  I'm definitely going to take another look.   Are you using your phone and app? If so at the top by the arrow,  there are three dots,  when you hit that it has a drop down menu.   Use attach picture one by one.   I'm trying to figure out how to do multiple quotes from the app.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Just a question in general....do the large selmas have 4 pockets inside not including the zipper? How about the medium Selma? Do they have 2 pockets not including the zipper? thanks so much


The large Selma does have 4 pockets not including the zipper.  I don't know anything about the medium Selma.  I've just heard from a few on this thread that the pockets sit a little too high in the medium Selma to get in and out of comfortably.  Apparently, they are too close to the top zipper opening of the bag.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I currently own one Medium Selma in Mandarin. Wanted to get another Medium Selma but debating between 1. Studded Luggage or 2.  Tri colour nude/peanut/white.
> 
> So what do you ladies think?


You can't go wrong with either one.  Go for the studded luggage for a more edgy, every day look or the tricolor for a classy spring/summer look.


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw this at my local macy contact me if you're interested it!!! $399 discounted to $199.... I think there's further discount too!!


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> The large Selma does have 4 pockets not including the zipper.  I don't know anything about the medium Selma.  I've just heard from a few on this thread that the pockets sit a little too high in the medium Selma to get in and out of comfortably.  Apparently, they are too close to the top zipper opening of the bag.



Thank you so much!! That's very helpful to me


----------



## Bootlover07

What do you girls think about grape? Is it a seasonal color? Did anyone get a grape selma and keep it and would be willing to share pics? The grape selma is on sale and I'm considering it again


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> What do you girls think about grape? Is it a seasonal color? Did anyone get a grape selma and keep it and would be willing to share pics? The grape selma is on sale and I'm considering it again



My favorite color is purple , get it I got the Sutton since I have a violet selma I wear mine with lots of things


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> My favorite color is purple , get it I got the Sutton since I have a violet selma I wear mine with lots of things




Do you find it goes with a lot of clothes? I love purple too but not sure how versatile it is. I bought the grape selma before and returned it but wondering if I should have given it a chance.


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Do you find it goes with a lot of clothes? I love purple too but not sure how versatile it is. I bought the grape selma before and returned it but wondering if I should have given it a chance.



I do , I wear mine with a lot even things that don't match. The pop of color stands out and I've gotten lots of compliments on it too. I say give it a chance before it's too late and it's gone , you'll regret it once it's gone


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> What do you girls think about grape? Is it a seasonal color? Did anyone get a grape selma and keep it and would be willing to share pics? The grape selma is on sale and I'm considering it again




I have large violet Selma and will wear it whenever I want! Who cares about seasons or whatever. I pay good money so will wear when I want lol. Purple goes with more than you think


----------



## cbarber1123

paula3boys said:


> I have large violet Selma and will wear it whenever I want! Who cares about seasons or whatever. I pay good money so will wear when I want lol. Purple goes with more than you think


+1 I totally agree. Where what you love. I wear purple with everything. It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I have large violet Selma and will wear it whenever I want! Who cares about seasons or whatever. I pay good money so will wear when I want lol. Purple goes with more than you think



+1! It's my favorite color too! Wear what you love!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Unveiling my new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue with ghw. Love, love, love this bag. Perfect size!
Enclosing a comparison photo of the mini vs the medium selma messenger.  So happy!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Unveiling my new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue with ghw. Love, love, love this bag. Perfect size!
> Enclosing a comparison photo of the mini vs the medium selma messenger.  So happy!



Gosh! I'm drooling over your pics! That blue is to die for and the medium messenger is a good size! Absolute lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Unveiling my new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue with ghw. Love, love, love this bag. Perfect size!
> Enclosing a comparison photo of the mini vs the medium selma messenger.  So happy!


Love!  Why did you get both the mini and medium in the same color?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Gosh! I'm drooling over your pics! That blue is to die for and the medium messenger is a good size! Absolute lovely! Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome! I love this color as well, and this size is definately one I'll get much use of. The mini turned out to be to small and impractical for my use. I love the color, beautiful and soft light blue!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Love!  Why did you get both the mini and medium in the same color?



First I bought the Mini,  and became worried about the size. Since I can return it for a full refund, I went and bought the medium today. When comparing them at home I see that the medium fits my use and need better, so I'm returning the mini tonight.
I just thought it might help others to see them side by side as I had trouble finding those photos my self on this site.


----------



## mrsn03

melbo said:


> Scared of this color but really debating whether to keep! If I kept, it would be the purse I'd use only on special occasions, lol.


Don't be nervous! This bag is subtle in its casual soft light color, but this bag is gorgeous and sure to turn HEADS!
I'm getting It soon for Mother's Day but might have to snag now! &#128521; ENJOY HER & TAKE CARE! 
Saffiano leather is easy to care for just wipe with a damp clean (white) cloth after each use. Or buy MK cleaner for it also.


----------



## melbo

mrsn03 said:


> Don't be nervous! This bag is subtle in its casual soft light color, but this bag is gorgeous and sure to turn HEADS!
> I'm getting It soon for Mother's Day but might have to snag now! &#128521; ENJOY HER & TAKE CARE!
> Saffiano leather is easy to care for just wipe with a damp clean (white) cloth after each use. Or buy MK cleaner for it also.



Thank you! It will be a lovely mothers day present but if you could get sooner I say yes! &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> First I bought the Mini,  and became worried about the size. Since I can return it for a full refund, I went and bought the medium today. When comparing them at home I see that the medium fits my use and need better, so I'm returning the mini tonight.
> I just thought it might help others to see them side by side as I had trouble finding those photos my self on this site.


Thanks for the comparison photo!  Yes, the medium sounds like it will work better for you.


----------



## melbo

What do you girls think? &#128522;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> What do you girls think? &#128522;



Gorgeous!  Love that colorcombination and the shoes are TDF! Especially the wedge sandals that is a true match!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous!  Love that colorcombination and the shoes are TDF! Especially the wedge sandals that is a true match!


+1
The wedges and the flats go best with the colorblock.  Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## MsFontella

Bootlover07 said:


> What do you girls think about grape? Is it a seasonal color? Did anyone get a grape selma and keep it and would be willing to share pics? The grape selma is on sale and I'm considering it again



Here is my large grape selma. It's my everyday purse. But then again, I have an unhealthy love of purple....


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> What do you girls think? [emoji4]




Yes to #2 and #4.....[emoji1]


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous!  Love that colorcombination and the shoes are TDF! Especially the wedge sandals that is a true match!








ubo22 said:


> +1
> The wedges and the flats go best with the colorblock.  Love the bag and the shoes!








keishapie1973 said:


> Yes to #2 and #4.....[emoji1]



I agree with all you girls! I didn't realize so many of my shoes matched this purse. It occurred to me last night while trying to sleep. &#128518;


----------



## Bootlover07

MsFontella said:


> Here is my large grape selma. It's my everyday purse. But then again, I have an unhealthy love of purple....




I love your bag!! I especially love how the silver hardware sparkles in your second pic! Don't worry, I love purple so much I dyed my hair dark purple one year. And it was fabulous lol!!


----------



## myluvofbags

MsFontella said:


> Here is my large grape selma. It's my everyday purse. But then again, I have an unhealthy love of purple....



Love purple too!  It can never be unhealthy!   Lol.  Great pic.


----------



## sunblock

paula3boys said:


> I have large violet Selma and will wear it whenever I want! Who cares about seasons or whatever. I pay good money so will wear when I want lol. Purple goes with more than you think



I agree with you i wear my bags with what ever outfits dont match them if they match so be it


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, do you think the below link looks like medium selma in Dark Dune? 

http://shop.kadewe.de/en/michael-kors-satchel-selma.html#variation=38844

The euro price converts to the £ price for a medium... Also measurements seem to be medium....? What do you think? I'm in Berlin in just a couple of weeks so don't want to miss out!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, do you think the below link looks like medium selma in Dark Dune?
> 
> http://shop.kadewe.de/en/michael-kors-satchel-selma.html#variation=38844
> 
> The euro price converts to the £ price for a medium... Also measurements seem to be medium....? What do you think? I'm in Berlin in just a couple of weeks so don't want to miss out!


Others who have seen the "taupe" Selma on European sites have said that color seems to translate to dark dune.  No guarantees, but it looks like dark dune.  Can you contact the seller and ask?


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Others who have seen the "taupe" Selma on European sites have said that color seems to translate to dark dune.  No guarantees, but it looks like dark dune.  Can you contact the seller and ask?



Thanks Ubo, that sounds very positive. I shall email the store and ask... Fingers crossed!


----------



## smileydimples

My chocolate studded bag has one of the studs coming out How can I seeif it can be fixed do I call customer service or I to the store


----------



## bbmmlove

wow, it looks great!!!!!gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

MsFontella said:


> Here is my large grape selma. It's my everyday purse. But then again, I have an unhealthy love of purple....




No such thing as unhealthy love of purple! Lol. Pretty set


----------



## kai_valentina

Is there any difference between 'dune' and 'dark dune'? 

I fell in love with the dark dune selma after seeing all the pictures on the forum, but could only find selma in dune color in uk.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

y.yin said:


> Is there any difference between 'dune' and 'dark dune'?
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the dark dune selma after seeing all the pictures on the forum, but could only find selma in dune color in uk.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Haven't heard of just dune, only dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

y.yin said:


> Is there any difference between 'dune' and 'dark dune'?
> 
> I fell in love with the dark dune selma after seeing all the pictures on the forum, but could only find selma in dune color in uk.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Sometimes they shorten color names in Europe, like calling dark dune just "dune."  You should ask the retailer where you saw the bag whether it's the same as the dark dune color in the USA.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Sometimes they shorten color names in Europe, like calling dark dune just "dune."  You should ask the retailer where you saw the bag whether it's the same as the dark dune color in the USA.



Yes, do that. I emailed Zalando because they just used terms like red, blue, brown etc, not the specific name used by MK. They have changed it now, and also used the correct model name. I would definately ask.


----------



## bagsncakes

Hi Selma addicts, 
I am new to this forum. Have been following since a while but never posted. I have 4 selmas so far, large black, medium claret, medium quilted claret and medium fuchsia messenger. Will post pictures soon. Just wanted to let u guys know that Nordstrom has the large Selma in mandarin at half price! Grab it who ever wants.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Others who have seen the "taupe" Selma on European sites have said that color seems to translate to dark dune.  No guarantees, but it looks like dark dune.  Can you contact the seller and ask?



I got confirmation this morning that "Taupe" is indeed Dark Dune. 

They didn't answer whether it was medium or large though... If its a medium that's too special to leave behind right girls?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> My chocolate studded bag has one of the studs coming out How can I seeif it can be fixed do I call customer service or I to the store



If your bag is less than a year old, MK should take care of this. Call customer service, not a MK boutique. If all else fails take it to a cobbler. They work wonders. A loose stud should be left to a professional because of the lining of the bag. Good luck.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I got confirmation this morning that "Taupe" is indeed Dark Dune.
> 
> They didn't answer whether it was medium or large though... If its a medium that's too special to leave behind right girls?


Great news!  I thought it was dark dune.    The size measurements and the price (converted to inches and USD) on their site look close to the large size, though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Great news!  I thought it was dark dune.    The size measurements and the price (converted to inches and USD) on their site look close to the large size, though.



The store just confirmed its medium!!! What a find.... Re. The price MK is more expensive in Europe than US....


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> The store just confirmed its medium!!! What a find.... Re. The price MK is more expensive in Europe than US....


Good news for you!  Looks like prices in Europe are way more expensive than in the USA.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Good news for you!  Looks like prices in Europe are way more expensive than in the USA.



Yes they are in some cases,  but it's mostly due to tax and shipment. If I were to buy the Selma medium messenger at Nieman Marcus,  I would pay the exact same price as I ended up paying at my local high end store because the tax and shipment are added to the price. So for me I buy abroad when there is a sale or I really want an item that is not sold in Norway.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If your bag is less than a year old, MK should take care of this. Call customer service, not a MK boutique. If all else fails take it to a cobbler. They work wonders. A loose stud should be left to a professional because of the lining of the bag. Good luck.



Thank you so much  I bought it in August so I email customer service this morning 
Studded selmas are my favorite bag but after seeing this it makes me think twice about getting another one


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Thank you so much  I bought it in August so I email customer service this morning
> Studded selmas are my favorite bag but after seeing this it makes me think twice about getting another one


Your experience with the studs makes me think twice, too, about getting a studded MK bag.  I've also noticed that gold studs tend to fade to silver over time, too, due to the gold being painted over the silver metal.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Good news for you!  Looks like prices in Europe are way more expensive than in the USA.



The prices certainly are Ubo! I'm so envious of you US girls for the great deals you get. Argh too many choices.... not sure what to get next.... going to enjoy using Dark Khaki and think over the choices until my trip!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> The prices certainly are Ubo! I'm so envious of you US girls for the great deals you get. Argh too many choices.... not sure what to get next.... going to enjoy using Dark Khaki and think over the choices until my trip!


I still think you need to try the medium sized Selma satchel with your things before purchasing one.  If you have a large and find that it works for you, then the medium will be absolutely too small.  Trust me on this one.


----------



## luvanzu

Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family

Jules large and small in violet
Sutton Medium in grape
Selma large in grape

Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?


----------



## melbo

luvanzu said:


> Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family
> 
> Jules large and small in violet
> Sutton Medium in grape
> Selma large in grape
> 
> Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
> I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?



Love! &#128156; even though my favorite color is purple, I don't end up wearing it at all! Your collection is inspiring me to wear what I love. Thank you &#128522;


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> I still think you need to try the medium sized Selma satchel with your things before purchasing one.  If you have a large and find that it works for you, then the medium will be absolutely too small.  Trust me on this one.



I have medium and large selma i can fit all i need to in the medium even though i like the large so might not be too small. Isnt for me and i carry alot around with me infact i switched to my medium last week


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> I have medium and large selma i can fit all i need to in the medium even though i like the large so might not be too small. Isnt for me and i carry alot around with me infact i switched to my medium last week


If all of DiamondsForever's things just fit in the large, then they will most likely not fit in the medium.  That's why I suggested she try the medium with all of her things before purchasing.  

All of your things fit comfortably in a medium, so they obviously will fit comfortably in the large, too.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Your experience with the studs makes me think twice, too, about getting a studded MK bag.  I've also noticed that gold studs tend to fade to silver over time, too, due to the gold being painted over the silver metal.



And all mine I have have gold studs ... I haven't used my studded navy selma so I may exchange it for something else thinking something in pale blue Cindy or Riley


----------



## paula3boys

My stuff fits in medium but then I have no room to add if I'm out so I prefer large personally. Medium Selma is the smallest MK I own and it doesn't get used often because of it. I have kept it because it's hard to find dark dune or I would have sold it already. I'll keep it till I want another bag in the same color


----------



## DiamondsForever

Lol, I love them all... large, medium, medium messenger... mini messenger is a little small perhaps....

From my brief experience with the medium Selma, what I carry on a daily basis fitted brilliantly. I already have a go-to black bag in that size. What I enjoyed about large Dark Khaki today was that the size enabled me to carry extra things like a paperback, which I normally wouldn't take to work. And I still had acres of room to spare!

As you rightly say Ubo, best to try your things in each size before buying....
I'm definitely more open minded to the large now than before.


----------



## smileydimples

luvanzu said:


> Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family
> 
> Jules large and small in violet
> Sutton Medium in grape
> Selma large in grape
> 
> Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
> I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?



OHHH PURPLE HEAVEN MY FAV LOVE EVERY ONE


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol, I love them all... large, medium, medium messenger... mini messenger is a little small perhaps....
> 
> From my brief experience with the medium Selma, what I carry on a daily basis fitted brilliantly. I already have a go-to black bag in that size. What I enjoyed about large Dark Khaki today was that the size enabled me to carry extra things like a paperback, which I normally wouldn't take to work. And I still had acres of room to spare!
> 
> As you rightly say Ubo, best to try your things in each size before buying....
> I'm definitely more open minded to the large now than before.


Great, so the medium will work for you, as well!  Good to know.  You really have some hard decisions to make!  LOL!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> And all mine I have have gold studs ... I haven't used my studded navy selma so I may exchange it for something else thinking something in pale blue Cindy or Riley


I think if I did get something with studs, I'd probably try for silver instead of gold.


----------



## myluvofbags

luvanzu said:


> Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family
> 
> Jules large and small in violet
> Sutton Medium in grape
> Selma large in grape
> 
> Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
> I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?



Beautiful!  I love purple.   Charm works great with both bags.   Now,  MK needs to come out with a light purple please! Lol.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Hi, Last week Macy's had this color at a great price so I ordered it.  I have always wanted a Selma. It's the large. I ordered online so I wasn't sure if I would like it in person but I really do!


----------



## myluvofbags

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Hi, Last week Macy's had this color at a great price so I ordered it.  I have always wanted a Selma. It's the large. I ordered online so I wasn't sure if I would like it in person but I really do!



Congratulations on your new beauty!     Were you able to get an additional 25% off?   Cause right now there is a vip sale going on with 25% off sale,  clearance and regular prices.


----------



## Live It Up

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Hi, Last week Macy's had this color at a great price so I ordered it.  I have always wanted a Selma. It's the large. I ordered online so I wasn't sure if I would like it in person but I really do!


I got the same large gold Selma from Macys for $160! When it arrived, they had shipped it in a bag along with some clothing. My heart just about sank. But when I opened the bag, there was only one small indentation, which popped right out with some blow dryer action. Whew!


----------



## MirandaJane

Hi Everyone! I'm planning to buy my first selma this weekend. I read on a post that she had some problems with studs. I'm thinking twice now cause I will buy the Denim Blue Python with studs. Also I'm not so sure about the python embossed leather. Is it durable? Or does it easily wear off? Thanks for your help! Here's the picture from the store.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> If all of DiamondsForever's things just fit in the large, then they will most likely not fit in the medium.  That's why I suggested she try the medium with all of her things before purchasing.
> 
> All of your things fit comfortably in a medium, so they obviously will fit comfortably in the large, too.



Teh only extras i dont have in my medium are some extra tabelts i take out in case i need them and some other random crap. In my medium i fit an water bottle, long purse, diary, tub of chewing gum, iphone battery, iphone, carkeys and tablets think thats it


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Teh only extras i dont have in my medium are some extra tabelts i take out in case i need them and some other random crap. In my medium i fit an water bottle, long purse, diary, tub of chewing gum, iphone battery, iphone, carkeys and tablets think thats it


It sounds like you can fit quite a bit in your medium Selma.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!     Were you able to get an additional 25% off?   Cause right now there is a vip sale going on with 25% off sale,  clearance and regular prices.


Thank you! Yes I did get the 25% off


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Live It Up said:


> I got the same large gold Selma from Macys for $160! When it arrived, they had shipped it in a bag along with some clothing. My heart just about sank. But when I opened the bag, there was only one small indentation, which popped right out with some blow dryer action. Whew!


Yep I paid the same, great deal I thought! Oh no glad you were able to fix the indentation.  I was kinda nervous ordering cause I heard Macy's doesn't pack the boxes well sometimes. But it arrived well.


----------



## bellevie0891

Watermelon next to Chili, both mediums. 





Watermelon Colorblock Mini


----------



## DiamondsForever

bellevie0891 said:


> Watermelon next to Chili, both mediums.
> 
> View attachment 2923321
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon Colorblock Mini
> 
> View attachment 2923324



They're both so pretty!
Love the watermelon messenger. Looks like a lovely vibrant coral?


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like you can fit quite a bit in your medium Selma.



Yup get it in  nice to carry a smaller bag sometimes


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Watermelon next to Chili, both mediums.
> 
> View attachment 2923321
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon Colorblock Mini
> 
> View attachment 2923324



Thank you so much for the pics. I think I am over my desire to get something in watermelon. I would rather wait for it to go on clearance before deciding since I am not in love with it


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. I think I am over my desire to get something in watermelon. I would rather wait for it to go on clearance before deciding since I am not in love with it


I on the other hand am in love with watermelon hamilton. I regret not snagging it from Carson's this past weekend.


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's may still have the Hamilton Watermelon.  They've been having a 25% off sale.


----------



## sambalsotong

luvanzu said:


> Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family
> 
> Jules large and small in violet
> Sutton Medium in grape
> Selma large in grape
> 
> Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
> I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?




Wow! Love your purple MK family! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## cdtracing

luvanzu said:


> Hello! Here is my Michael kor's purple family
> 
> Jules large and small in violet
> Sutton Medium in grape
> Selma large in grape
> 
> Selma is borrowing the MK charm from sutton
> I think it looks good on Selma. What do you guys think?



That's a fantastic purple collection!!!


----------



## Uthra11

Why can I find the selma medium messenger in the stores? I looked at macys, belk and dillards. None of them had it. Are they phasing it out?


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> Watermelon next to Chili, both mediums.
> 
> View attachment 2923321
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pretty!


----------



## cny1941

Uthra11 said:


> Why can I find the selma medium messenger in the stores? I looked at macys, belk and dillards. None of them had it. Are they phasing it out?




I saw them at my local Nordstrom. You can call to check yours.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Okey..help me out please ladies. Just spoke to a store here and they have the Selma in pale pink with and without studs. However...They say its the small version with handles? Are there more models than large and medium, and medium/mini messenger?


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey..help me out please ladies. Just spoke to a store here and they have the Selma in pale pink with and without studs. However...They say its the small version with handles? Are there more models than large and medium, and medium/mini messenger?



Wow that's a really bad description.
This is how I interrupt it but can't be 100% sure. It's best if they can read out what's on the tag to be on the safe side? I think they meant the Medium Selma Top Zip Satchel in Pale Pink, both version with and without stud. 

If you can call the store again to get confirmation. Get them to read out what it says on the tag.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey..help me out please ladies. Just spoke to a store here and they have the Selma in pale pink with and without studs. However...They say its the small version with handles? Are there more models than large and medium, and medium/mini messenger?


There's only the large Selma satchel, medium Selma satchel, medium Selma messenger, and mini Selma messenger.  They are probably referring to the medium Selma satchel.  It's the smallest one with handles.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks ladies! I can't understand how it is possible to work in an MK store or high end store and not know these things! They have answered me wrong so many times on different things, and I've had to correct them. I expect them to know more than the customer. One lady even told me that the medium didn't come with a dustbag! UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Macy's may still have the Hamilton Watermelon.  They've been having a 25% off sale.




Is Macys still having the sale? Do you or anyone happen to have the discount code?


Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Is Macys still having the sale? Do you or anyone happen to have the discount code?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Presale now. Not online


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> Is Macys still having the sale? Do you or anyone happen to have the discount code?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Code is SALE


----------



## DiamondsForever

The long strap on my Dark Khaki unsprung from the D ring by itself tonight when I was getting in my car!

Had anyone else had that? Or is my strap faulty?


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> Is Macys still having the sale? Do you or anyone happen to have the discount code?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The sale at Macy's now is a VIP presale of 25% off regular,  clearance and sale items.   Presale and pay now on regular items, pick up from the 18th.  With clearance and sale items you get the discount and get to take the item already.  Then from the 18th the VIP sale is only 20% off.


----------



## Minkette

New color...

Pear/Silver Hardware


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> New color...
> 
> Pear/Silver Hardware



I saw that drool


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> New color...
> 
> Pear/Silver Hardware


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> New color...
> 
> Pear/Silver Hardware



Not my color but I do see the beauty of it! I can't wait for someone to upload mod shots &#128522;


----------



## mimika

lovely handbag ladies! I wish I live in the States....anyone knows how much the medium Selma costs in Canada?


----------



## iheart_purses

Medium Selma is 298 in Canada, at the Michael kors stores (same price as US) they don't change their prices. If you look at the conversion you actually save money


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> The long strap on my Dark Khaki unsprung from the D ring by itself tonight when I was getting in my car!
> 
> Had anyone else had that? Or is my strap faulty?


 I had this happen once by fluke! Or I am assuming it was a fluke, it's never happened again. I think somehow the clasp must have just gotten pressed and the bag moved just enough for it to come unhitched? Who knows but I'm sure it's just one of those things.


----------



## mimika

iheart_purses said:


> Medium Selma is 298 in Canada, at the Michael kors stores (same price as US) they don't change their prices. If you look at the conversion you actually save money



wow good to know! for once we don't get ripe off lol....hopefully they will have some promotions going on too as it's in between seasons now....

Thanks


----------



## Heather C

I love my Selma !


----------



## ubo22

Heather C said:


> I love my Selma !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925363


I love it, too!


----------



## coivcte

I noticed that the leather on my Medium Selma is softer than before, more flex.
I have used it for about 6-9 months now. Is this normal?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I noticed that the leather on my Medium Selma is softer than before, more flex.
> I have used it for about 6-9 months now. Is this normal?


I think it should get a little bit more flexible over time, but never get soft because it's a structured bag.  All of mine are still like new after a year, although I have 3 and rotate them by season.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Code is SALE



If you live near a Dillards, the purse exchange thing starts Sunday I believe. You bring in some old purse for money off and pickup your bag later (like next week?). Its similar to the macys sale. It also works in the watch department. I do not participate in this sale EVER-I like instant gratification LOL!!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If you live near a Dillards, the purse exchange thing starts Sunday I believe. You bring in some old purse for money off and pickup your bag later (like next week?). Its similar to the macys sale. It also works in the watch department. I do not participate in this sale EVER-I like instant gratification LOL!!!


Do you know the details on this?  How much do they give you if you bring in an old purse?  I have a really old Steve Madden purse I'd like to unload and get a discount on a new Selma.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AMLoveBags said:


> Do you know the details on this?  How much do they give you if you bring in an old purse?  I have a really old Steve Madden purse I'd like to unload and get a discount on a new Selma.



Your discount is based on how much the item is you want to purchase.  The higher the retail, the more you get off.


----------



## Minkette

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If you live near a Dillards, the purse exchange thing starts Sunday I believe. You bring in some old purse for money off and pickup your bag later (like next week?). Its similar to the macys sale. It also works in the watch department. I do not participate in this sale EVER-I like instant gratification LOL!!!


I'd cry if I had to do that. I don't think I could pick anything to give away!


----------



## Minkette

Finally got my hands on a Large Mandarin Selma for 200$ at Macys! Can't wait for her to come! Been stalking the site to see when it was restocked!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If you live near a Dillards, the purse exchange thing starts Sunday I believe. You bring in some old purse for money off and pickup your bag later (like next week?). Its similar to the macys sale. It also works in the watch department. I do not participate in this sale EVER-I like instant gratification LOL!!!



I wish I had a Dillards, but don't think I would participate in this unless I had a really old purse that would not be worth it to list on eBay. I would probably only get $5 off. Now to get the $360 I'm missing.... &#128522;&#128512;&#128518;


----------



## iheart_purses

I have to vent here, someone of a former fairly high position of my city is walking around with a fake Selma. I know it's fake because a) I can literally smell fakes 10m away, b) I have enough Selmas to know what they look like by heart. It angers me. How can she not know its fake and she's got to have enough money to afford a real one. Maybe this belongs on the fake bags forum. I saw another lady walking with a fake Selma they other day it was all squished and unnatural looking.....


----------



## Minkette

iheart_purses said:


> I have to vent here, someone of a former fairly high position of my city is walking around with a fake Selma. I know it's fake because a) I can literally smell fakes 10m away, b) I have enough Selmas to know what they look like by heart. It angers me. How can she not know its fake and she's got to have enough money to afford a real one. Maybe this belongs on the fake bags forum. I saw another lady walking with a fake Selma they other day it was all squished and unnatural looking.....


Powerful/leadership positions do not indicate ones knowledge in all domains of life... potentially just one domain (i.e., career choice).

I tend to just wrap myself in my own personal bubble and in those moments... I think.. that is unfortunate.


----------



## bagsncakes

Two of my five selmas. Also Have a large in black and medium quilted in claret. Just bought a medium black too. So two blacks, two Clarets and one fuchsia
This picture is also a good comparison of medium messenger and medium satchel!


----------



## Heather C

Can anyone post a photo of the selma in pearl grey ? I


----------



## ChiChi143

I went to Macy's and fell in love with the medium Selma. Did they make it in pearl grey? I saw the large in that color but can't find medium. If not I'll probably go for the light khaki since that was a beautiful color too!


----------



## 2 stars

ChiChi143 said:


> I went to Macy's and fell in love with the medium Selma. Did they make it in pearl grey? I saw the large in that color but can't find medium. If not I'll probably go for the light khaki since that was a beautiful color too!


I've never seen medium selma in pearl grey. I have been looking for that color and size since last spring....nothing yet. Come on MK we want pearl grey medium selma!


----------



## _jssaa

Neimans had the pearl grey medium for a while around dec-jan. I bought one for my sister on the 28th of dec when they had the 50$ off code.

Pearl grey Selma







Pearl grey next to dark dune


----------



## Heather C

_jssaa said:


> Neimans had the pearl grey medium for a while around dec-jan. I bought one for my sister on the 28th of dec when they had the 50$ off code.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl grey Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl grey next to dark dune




Thank you jssaa for posting the photos !


----------



## 2 stars

_jssaa said:


> Neimans had the pearl grey medium for a while around dec-jan. I bought one for my sister on the 28th of dec when they had the 50$ off code.
> 
> Pearl grey Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl grey next to dark dune


This past 2014? I did not know that. Thanks for the information.


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.


----------



## ilysukixD

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.




Return it, this isn't caused by shipping. The wrinkles are caused by the angle the handles are bent I had a MK selma like this and returned it.


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Return it, this isn't caused by shipping. The wrinkles are caused by the angle the handles are bent I had a MK selma like this and returned it.



Thank you. I will call tomorrow. Sucks because I called yesterday about a stain on my messenger. Macy's is going to black list me &#128529;&#128534;


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.




I'm trying, but I don't see anything.....


----------



## ilysukixD

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm trying, but I don't see anything.....




It's hard to notice the wrinkles/bumps, but when you feel the handles you can actually feel the bumps.


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm trying, but I don't see anything.....


Try opening the first picture and holding your phone (?)  at arms length. For me, the wrinkles become more obvious. 








ilysukixD said:


> It's hard to notice the wrinkles/bumps, but when you feel the handles you can actually feel the bumps.


That's why I didn't notice at first, but once I sat the bag down on eye level I saw them for the first time.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.



I think it's how the leather was glued on during the manufacturing process.
I have owned a Large Selma that was even more wrinkly than yours on the inside of the handle and I have seen others with photos similar to yours.

It's really up to you. If you are a perfectionist then get an exchange.
If you don't really mind then just keep it and save the hassle.

Yes and you can't fix it.
IMO yours is very minor but of course it's up to you and you have to be happy with what you are carrying. Best of luck!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> I think it's how the leather was glued on during the manufacturing process.
> I have owned a Large Selma that was even more wrinkly than yours on the inside of the handle and I have seen others with photos similar to yours.
> 
> It's really up to you. If you are a perfectionist then get an exchange.
> If you don't really mind then just keep it and save the hassle.
> 
> Yes and you can't fix it.
> IMO yours is very minor but of course it's up to you and you have to be happy with what you are carrying. Best of luck!



Agreed.

I think it is barely noticeable and there are bigger things to worry about with the bags. Nobody will see or notice it but you IMO. However, if it is always going to bother you then you should return it. 

Most bags across all brands have one tiny thing off IMO. Some people can live with and some people can't. Even super expensive items have had something at one point or another. Just my two cents.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I think it's how the leather was glued on during the manufacturing process.
> I have owned a Large Selma that was even more wrinkly than yours on the inside of the handle and I have seen others with photos similar to yours.
> 
> It's really up to you. If you are a perfectionist then get an exchange.
> If you don't really mind then just keep it and save the hassle.
> 
> Yes and you can't fix it.
> IMO yours is very minor but of course it's up to you and you have to be happy with what you are carrying. Best of luck!









paula3boys said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think it is barely noticeable and there are bigger things to worry about with the bags. Nobody will see or notice it but you IMO. However, if it is always going to bother you then you should return it.
> 
> Most bags across all brands have one tiny thing off IMO. Some people can live with and some people can't. Even super expensive items have had something at one point or another. Just my two cents.



You're right about the "something small being off on every bag". I'm learning that everytime I buy something new. Thank for the input and regardless of the outcome I'll still have a beautiful bag.


----------



## MirandaJane

Hi guys! I finally bought my first selma! But still thinking if I made the right decision. I purchased a large brown grommet. BUT I was originally planning to buy the blue denim python with studs (which is around $25 more) I'm just wondering if I made the right choice? The brown is nice but I got several luggage bags already. I can still exchange it. What do you think? Your opinion is valued [emoji16] Thanks!!!


----------



## ubo22

MirandaJane said:


> Hi guys! I finally bought my first selma! But still thinking if I made the right decision. I purchased a large brown grommet. BUT I was originally planning to buy the blue denim python with studs (which is around $25 more) I'm just wondering if I made the right choice? The brown is nice but I got several luggage bags already. I can still exchange it. What do you think? Your opinion is valued [emoji16] Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927962
> View attachment 2927965


Is the brown grommet bag in the luggage color or a darker coffee color?  If it's coffee colored and you already have several luggage colored bags, but none in the coffee color, I'd keep it.  It's a beautiful bag.  But if it's also luggage, then I'd definitely get the blue denim python jeweled Selma.


----------



## myluvofbags

MirandaJane said:


> Hi guys! I finally bought my first selma! But still thinking if I made the right decision. I purchased a large brown grommet. BUT I was originally planning to buy the blue denim python with studs (which is around $25 more) I'm just wondering if I made the right choice? The brown is nice but I got several luggage bags already. I can still exchange it. What do you think? Your opinion is valued [emoji16] Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927962
> View attachment 2927965



I like both but prefer the chocolate color.   I was searching a long while to find one and finally found one.   It had the calf hair on it, I was fine with that, cause it was hard finding a chocolate color.   I like the grommets on yours.   Eventually only you can decide though depending on your style,  and color of attire.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I would go for the python. I love this bag, the pattern, the color... Paired with a pair of jeans, high heels, a loose unbuttoned blouse with a tank top underneath, silver jewels, silk scarf... Love this bag. Sexy and sophisticated at the same time..


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.



I really don't see much wrong.


----------



## AuntJulie

MirandaJane said:


> Hi guys! I finally bought my first selma! But still thinking if I made the right decision. I purchased a large brown grommet. BUT I was originally planning to buy the blue denim python with studs (which is around $25 more) I'm just wondering if I made the right choice? The brown is nice but I got several luggage bags already. I can still exchange it. What do you think? Your opinion is valued [emoji16] Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927962
> View attachment 2927965




Keep the coffee. It's gorgeous!  The blue is trendy. But I'm biased!  I have the coffee Selma with grommets (and the luggage Selma with grommets and the large Hamilton in dark khaki).  The shades of brown are all different and you need them for various outfits!  Lol


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I would go for the python. I love this bag, the pattern, the color... Paired with a pair of jeans, high heels, a loose unbuttoned blouse with a tank top underneath, silver jewels, silk scarf... Love this bag. Sexy and sophisticated at the same time..



Your outfit description is amazing! I feel like buying now!


----------



## AuntJulie

myluvofbags said:


> I really don't see much wrong.




It bugs me. I can see it and I bet it's even more noticeable when you feel it. Annoying!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Your outfit description is amazing! I feel like buying now!


 Thanks! I would buy this bag in a heartbeat if only I could get my hands on it...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks! I would buy this bag in a heartbeat if only I could get my hands on it...


Norwegian Girl, you've come over to the "dark" Selma "side."  LOL!  Now you're a Hamilton AND a Selma girl!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Norwegian Girl, you've come over to the "dark" Selma "side."  LOL!  Now you're a Hamilton AND a Selma girl!



LOL....Yes,  finally bitten by the Selma  bug!  This really is a very sophisticated model, and I love how you can build your outfit around this bag. I do however seem to like the more unique colors/patterns in the Selma. It's like this bag is a strong enough model to be classy even if it is in python, grommet or whatever. I would love to have this python version. You're so lucky to have lots to choose from. Seems like we are supposed to play it safe here in Norway and basically buy neutrals..


----------



## keishapie1973

MirandaJane said:


> Hi guys! I finally bought my first selma! But still thinking if I made the right decision. I purchased a large brown grommet. BUT I was originally planning to buy the blue denim python with studs (which is around $25 more) I'm just wondering if I made the right choice? The brown is nice but I got several luggage bags already. I can still exchange it. What do you think? Your opinion is valued [emoji16] Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927962
> View attachment 2927965




I love the chocolate grommet. I would keep it....[emoji2]


----------



## MirandaJane

ubo22 said:


> Is the brown grommet bag in the luggage color or a darker coffee color?  If it's coffee colored and you already have several luggage colored bags, but none in the coffee color, I'd keep it.  It's a beautiful bag.  But if it's also luggage, then I'd definitely get the blue denim python jeweled Selma.




Chocolate brown grommet. It's awesome of you to let me know about your opinion. I do get confused a lot of times especially if the options are good. Thanks!!!


----------



## MirandaJane

AuntJulie said:


> Keep the coffee. It's gorgeous!  The blue is trendy. But I'm biased!  I have the coffee Selma with grommets (and the luggage Selma with grommets and the large Hamilton in dark khaki).  The shades of brown are all different and you need them for various outfits!  Lol




Really? Never thought it that way. But now that you've said it, I think you're right! [emoji4] thanks a lot!


----------



## MirandaJane

Norwegian Girl said:


> I would go for the python. I love this bag, the pattern, the color... Paired with a pair of jeans, high heels, a loose unbuttoned blouse with a tank top underneath, silver jewels, silk scarf... Love this bag. Sexy and sophisticated at the same time..




Thanks for that visualization! I can almost feel the breeze thru that unbuttoned shirt lol! I'm a little worried about the python leather... is it durable? Or is it too delicate that it easily wears out? Would appreciate if anyone of you can tell me anything on this. Thanks!!!


----------



## MirandaJane

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the chocolate grommet. I would keep it....[emoji2]




I love it too! It's clean and classy! Thanks for letting me know! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> i love the chocolate grommet. I would keep it....[emoji2]


+1


----------



## ubo22

MirandaJane said:


> Thanks for that visualization! I can almost feel the breeze thru that unbuttoned shirt lol! I'm a little worried about the python leather... is it durable? Or is it too delicate that it easily wears out? Would appreciate if anyone of you can tell me anything on this. Thanks!!!


I don't own the python Selma, but looked at one in store last year.  The leather is more delicate than the saffiano leather Selmas.  The python leather exterior actually has "scales" to mimic a real snake.  So when you rub your hand across it has some texture to it.  When I saw it, I thought it might be too delicate rubbing up against my body on a handbag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I don't own the python Selma, but looked at one in store last year.  The leather is more delicate than the saffiano leather Selmas.  The python leather exterior actually has "scales" to mimic a real snake.  So when you rub your hand across it has some texture to it.  When I saw it, I thought it might be too delicate rubbing up against my body on a handbag.


I have not seen it in RL, but I just found an MK bag ( not the Selma, another model ) put up for sale as "used". Supposedly used over time and it looks as if the python is in prestine condition.  I think it all depends on the frequency of use.


----------



## melbo

MirandaJane said:


> Thanks for that visualization! I can almost feel the breeze thru that unbuttoned shirt lol! I'm a little worried about the python leather... is it durable? Or is it too delicate that it easily wears out? Would appreciate if anyone of you can tell me anything on this. Thanks!!!



I suggest you look on eBay. They often sell used bags and that could give you an idea of what it might look like in the future?


----------



## MirandaJane

Norwegian Girl said:


> LOL....Yes,  finally bitten by the Selma  bug!  This really is a very sophisticated model, and I love how you can build your outfit around this bag. I do however seem to like the more unique colors/patterns in the Selma. It's like this bag is a strong enough model to be classy even if it is in python, grommet or whatever. I would love to have this python version. You're so lucky to have lots to choose from. Seems like we are supposed to play it safe here in Norway and basically buy neutrals..




Ikr? Ohmy. If I have extra bucks I would
buy both. [emoji16] *greedymode*


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I would buy BOTH bags! But I'm rediculous like that LOL!


----------



## CocoChannel

Introducing my 1st ever Selma!!! I'm in the club now


----------



## MirandaJane

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my 1st ever Selma!!! I'm in the club now




Wow that color is so pretty!


----------



## MirandaJane

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I would buy BOTH bags! But I'm rediculous like that LOL!




Lol! I'm almost tempted! [emoji33][emoji38]


----------



## melbo

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my 1st ever Selma!!! I'm in the club now



Lovely! Good choice on your first Selma! My first one was in Mandarin.. Bold and bright! &#128150;


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Lovely! Good choice on your first Selma! My first one was in Mandarin.. Bold and bright! &#128150;


I have a mandarin selma on the way! I can't wait.It is so beautiful! Great choice for your first Selma!


----------



## mimika

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my 1st ever Selma!!! I'm in the club now



lovely!! is that in fuschia? I am thinking of getting one in fuschia in medium but seems like most places don't have them in stock anymore. Must be a really popular color!


----------



## smileydimples

Aquamarine selma


----------



## CocoChannel

MirandaJane said:


> Wow that color is so pretty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## CocoChannel

melbo said:


> Lovely! Good choice on your first Selma! My first one was in Mandarin.. Bold and bright! &#128150;



Thank you!! I love the bright colors and mandarin is a beautiful color


----------



## CocoChannel

mimika said:


> lovely!! is that in fuschia? I am thinking of getting one in fuschia in medium but seems like most places don't have them in stock anymore. Must be a really popular color!



It's actually neon pink...it's hard to capture just how bright the pink is. Fuschia is a beautiful color too! I want to get the Hamilton in that color sometime in the near future.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Aquamarine selma



So pretty!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Aquamarine selma



Love this color so much!! I saw the pear color IRL and it's amazing I can only imagine what this color looks like. I have to add to my wish list!


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> Love this color so much!! I saw the pear color IRL and it's amazing I can only imagine what this color looks like. I have to add to my wish list!


I took a picture of peace too trying to upload it &#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

Here you go here is pear


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Here you go here is pear




I LOVE this!!! Is it as neon in real life as it looks in your pic? I was never crazy about apple but this is too pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Here you go here is pear




Wow! That's a lot brighter than I was expecting. I was expecting a pale lime green, from your picture it looks like a bright neon green.


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> I LOVE this!!! Is it as neon in real life as it looks in your pic? I was never crazy about apple but this is too pretty!





bellevie0891 said:


> Wow! That's a lot brighter than I was expecting. I was expecting a pale lime green, from your picture it looks like a bright neon green.



It's really bright !!! I love it !! They have it in the small hamilton , big hamilton and selma


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls, what are you doing to protect your light coloured Selma's from denim colour transfer? Any advice v.welcome.


----------



## conrad18

smileydimples said:


> Here you go here is pear



I love this! &#128525; Betwen watermelon, pale blue, chili, and now aquamarine and pear, MK is coming out with so many beautiful colors this year. My list just keeps growing and growing! &#128561;&#128547;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Hi girls, just noticed this on my Selma. It must have happened during shipping. Wondering if anyone's been able to smooth it out? Opinions on whether i should go for an exchange or keep.





CocoChannel said:


> It's actually neon pink...it's hard to capture just how bright the pink is. Fuschia is a beautiful color too! I want to get the Hamilton in that color sometime in the near future.



Where did you find this beautiful Neon Pink Selma?


----------



## myluvofbags

conrad18 said:


> I love this! &#128525; Betwen watermelon, pale blue, chili, and now aquamarine and pear, MK is coming out with so many beautiful colors this year. My list just keeps growing and growing! &#128561;&#128547;



Yes, so many beautiful colors,  still need light purple!!!


----------



## coivcte

Have been looking forward to getting the Medium Selma in Nude/White/Peanut.
However the following are holding me back:-
1. Possible colour transfer due to the light colour Nude. Anyone have problem with this?
2. The Nude colour on the front and back look quite yellow IRL. How do others view this?


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Have been looking forward to getting the Medium Selma in Nude/White/Peanut.
> However the following are holding me back:-
> 1. Possible colour transfer due to the light colour Nude. Anyone have problem with this?
> 2. The Nude colour on the front and back look quite yellow IRL. How do others view this?



Color transfer is huge concern of mine. I dont want to have to worry about it and would feel terrible if I found it on a new bag 

The Nude is yellowish to me also. I think I would like it better if it had a brown tone instead of the yellow. 

It is pretty though in my opinion and perfect for summer!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, so many beautiful colors,  still need light purple!!!



I agree light purple would be great says the girl who has 2 purple purses &#128522;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## smileydimples

conrad18 said:


> I love this! &#128525; Betwen watermelon, pale blue, chili, and now aquamarine and pear, MK is coming out with so many beautiful colors this year. My list just keeps growing and growing! &#128561;&#128547;



I know way to many colors I'm trying to talk myself out of pear saying I don't need it&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I think I talked myself out of aquamarine since I have sapphire, summer blue, now pale blue &#128513;&#128513; oh and Aqua. I thought about taking my Brooke back for aquamarine but Its silver hardware( it's bad I haven't used it yet and had to pull it out to look at it) I have nothing like it and I got it super cheap


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Have been looking forward to getting the Medium Selma in Nude/White/Peanut.
> However the following are holding me back:-
> 1. Possible colour transfer due to the light colour Nude. Anyone have problem with this?
> 2. The Nude colour on the front and back look quite yellow IRL. How do others view this?


 


bellevie0891 said:


> Color transfer is huge concern of mine. I dont want to have to worry about it and would feel terrible if I found it on a new bag
> 
> The Nude is yellowish to me also. I think I would like it better if it had a brown tone instead of the yellow.
> 
> It is pretty though in my opinion and perfect for summer!


 
I've been very lucky so far and haven't gotten any color transfer on my navy/white/luggage Sutton or my shell/suntan Miranda.  Although, I haven't used these bags as much as the others, so that may be part of it.  

The nude color on the nude/white/peanut Selma does have a bit of yellow in it, but I still like it.  My Miranda has the same color scheme, but the shell front has beige/brown undertones, which I prefer.  Yellow casts don't work well with my skintone or my wardrobe.

You'll just need to be careful with the lighter colored Selma.  For some reason, I think color transfer happens more often with the saffiano leather than the regular leather.  I've heard more complaints with the saffiano.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I've been very lucky so far and haven't gotten any color transfer on my navy/white/luggage Sutton or my shell/suntan Miranda.  Although, I haven't used these bags as much as the others, so that may be part of it.
> 
> The nude color on the nude/white/peanut Selma does have a bit of yellow in it, but I still like it.  My Miranda has the same color scheme, but the shell front has beige/brown undertones, which I prefer.  Yellow casts don't work well with my skintone or my wardrobe.
> 
> You'll just need to be careful with the lighter colored Selma.  For some reason, I think color transfer happens more often with the saffiano leather than the regular leather.  I've heard more complaints with the saffiano.



Do you think its because you don't wear much denim or black coat etc?
I find colour transfer are mostly from my jeans (I think). Argh!!!!

I love your Miranda. I think I prefer the beige/brown undertones as you mentioned.
The Nude looks nicer in the stock photos than IRL. I still like that tricolour combo but not sure if it's suitable for me.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Do you think its because you don't wear much denim or black coat etc?
> I find colour transfer are mostly from my jeans (I think). Argh!!!!
> 
> I love your Miranda. I think I prefer the beige/brown undertones as you mentioned.
> The Nude looks nicer in the stock photos than IRL. I still like that tricolour combo but not sure if it's suitable for me.


I'm really careful when I carry my lighter colored bags.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I've been very lucky so far and haven't gotten any color transfer on my navy/white/luggage Sutton or my shell/suntan Miranda.  Although, I haven't used these bags as much as the others, so that may be part of it.
> 
> The nude color on the nude/white/peanut Selma does have a bit of yellow in it, but I still like it.  My Miranda has the same color scheme, but the shell front has beige/brown undertones, which I prefer.  Yellow casts don't work well with my skintone or my wardrobe.
> 
> You'll just need to be careful with the lighter colored Selma.  For some reason, I think color transfer happens more often with the saffiano leather than the regular leather.  I've heard more complaints with the saffiano.





ubo22 said:


> I'm really careful when I carry my lighter colored bags.



Good on you!!!!!! Love your collection!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I've been very lucky so far and haven't gotten any color transfer on my navy/white/luggage Sutton or my shell/suntan Miranda.  Although, I haven't used these bags as much as the others, so that may be part of it.
> 
> The nude color on the nude/white/peanut Selma does have a bit of yellow in it, but I still like it.  My Miranda has the same color scheme, but the shell front has beige/brown undertones, which I prefer.  Yellow casts don't work well with my skintone or my wardrobe.
> 
> You'll just need to be careful with the lighter colored Selma.  For some reason, I think color transfer happens more often with the saffiano leather than the regular leather.  I've heard more complaints with the saffiano.




Interesting to hear you say that about the color transfer in saffiano. I haven't had any problems either but I don't wear a lot of dark denim. I'm looking at a pearl grey regular leather bag on eBay but a little concerned since its regular leather. Hmm, I may go for it anyway and treat it before wearing.


----------



## melbo

To be honest, the only think you can do is be careful. Wear it with clothes the are light colored or with materials that don't stain. I plan ahead to be certain I bring the right bag to an event. My colorblock purse is still relatively new to me, but I'm sure my fear will lesson with time. I go through that faze when I buy anything that cost me a pretty penny (lens, cellphone, jewelry, etc). Eventually the worry goes away and they all become a normal part of my life. I want to enjoy my bag and I don't want to be held back from having any bags in gorgeous colors/ delicate leathers because of the "maybes". I protect all my investments as much as I can, but I also make sure I enjoy them. If not, couldn't justify buying them. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bootlover07

melbo said:


> To be honest, the only think you can do is be careful. Wear it with clothes the are light colored or with materials that don't stain. I plan ahead to be certain I bring the right bag to an event. My colorblock purse is still relatively new to me, but I'm sure my fear will lesson with time. I go through that faze when I buy anything that cost me a pretty penny (lens, cellphone, jewelry, etc). Eventually the worry goes away and they all become a normal part of my life. I want to enjoy my bag and I don't want to be held back from having any bags in gorgeous colors/ delicate leathers because of the "maybes". I protect all my investments as much as I can, but I also make sure I enjoy them. If not, couldn't justify buying them. Just my 2 cents




Good advice! I had a parchment (off white) coach bag that I worried like crazy over when I first got it. By the end of the summer that bag had been in dressing room floors, rain storms, you name it and it was fine. I try to keep my light bags away from wine and pens and that's about it LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> To be honest, the only think you can do is be careful. Wear it with clothes the are light colored or with materials that don't stain. I plan ahead to be certain I bring the right bag to an event. My colorblock purse is still relatively new to me, but I'm sure my fear will lesson with time. I go through that faze when I buy anything that cost me a pretty penny (lens, cellphone, jewelry, etc). Eventually the worry goes away and they all become a normal part of my life. I want to enjoy my bag and I don't want to be held back from having any bags in gorgeous colors/ delicate leathers because of the "maybes". I protect all my investments as much as I can, but I also make sure I enjoy them. If not, couldn't justify buying them. Just my 2 cents



The feeling is like when you buy a new car,  you are totally freaked until you get your first ding or scratch, lol.  We should use all our bags and enjoy them otherwise why get them.


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Good advice! I had a parchment (off white) coach bag that I worried like crazy over when I first got it. By the end of the summer that bag had been in dressing room floors, rain storms, you name it and it was fine. I try to keep my light bags away from wine and pens and that's about it LOL







myluvofbags said:


> The feeling is like when you buy a new car,  you are totally freaked until you get your first ding or scratch, lol.  We should use all our bags and enjoy them otherwise why get them.



Absolutely! I don't know if any of you girls are mothers, but I've gone thought that whole process where I wondered if I made the right decision (epidural, natural birth, hospital, etc) and still do on a daily basis (school, vaccines, parenting, etc). It never ends!! I should never feel stressed about a bag! If it doesn't feel right I say no and move on.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Absolutely! I don't know if any of you girls are mothers, but I've gone thought that whole process where I wondered if I made the right decision (epidural, natural birth, hospital, etc) and still do on a daily basis (school, vaccines, parenting, etc). It never ends!! I should never feel stressed about a bag! If it doesn't feel right I say no and move on.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Absolutely! I don't know if any of you girls are mothers, but I've gone thought that whole process where I wondered if I made the right decision (epidural, natural birth, hospital, etc) and still do on a daily basis (school, vaccines, parenting, etc). It never ends!! I should never feel stressed about a bag! If it doesn't feel right I say no and move on.




I think you just summed up the reason why I really don't worry about my bags. I thoroughly enjoy them. If it's one that wouldn't  work for me without causing stress, it will remain at the store.....[emoji6]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

If something seems like too much trouble in the store I usually leave it on the shelf. The only bag I own that I take special care with is that damn gooseberry traveler, but she is so worth it. I baby her more than any of my couture bags.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If something seems like too much trouble in the store I usually leave it on the shelf. The only bag I own that I take special care with is that damn gooseberry traveler, but she is so worth it. I baby her more than any of my couture bags.



Made from vitelo leather? I have a messenger and that leather feels very delicate, but the small size is easier to baby. 

I always admired women who went out dressed in white and wearing colors that I would be like "never!" . This year I promised to try new things and so far it's gone well. I feel like a new person, lol, and it also helps that I've lost over 10 lbs! For a 5' girl that's a big deal! Very excited for summer and all the action my purses will see .


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> I have a mandarin selma on the way! I can't wait.It is so beautiful! Great choice for your first Selma!



Omg, you're going to love her! She is so beautiful! I've dressed up her handles and really like the contrast! I think she's going to stay that way for a long time &#10084;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Omg, you're going to love her! She is so beautiful! I've dressed up her handles and really like the contrast! I think she's going to stay that way for a long time &#10084;



Melbo that looks fantastic!! I will try this ASAP! The red and black is striking. I will be stopping at the fabric store to check out the satin ribbon section. I think this would look cool on my nickel selma. I love yours!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Melbo that looks fantastic!! I will try this ASAP! The red and black is striking. I will be stopping at the fabric store to check out the satin ribbon section. I think this would look cool on my nickel selma. I love yours!



Thank you! Just yesterday I went to Jo-Ann and spent $12 on ribbons! I'm going to do this to my colorblock Selma as well &#128522;.


----------



## mrsn03

melbo said:


> To be honest, the only think you can do is be careful. Wear it with clothes the are light colored or with materials that don't stain. I plan ahead to be certain I bring the right bag to an event. My colorblock purse is still relatively new to me, but I'm sure my fear will lesson with time. I go through that faze when I buy anything that cost me a pretty penny (lens, cellphone, jewelry, etc). Eventually the worry goes away and they all become a normal part of my life. I want to enjoy my bag and I don't want to be held back from having any bags in gorgeous colors/ delicate leathers because of the "maybes". I protect all my investments as much as I can, but I also make sure I enjoy them. If not, couldn't justify buying them. Just my 2 cents



Well said&#128077; I agree 100% it makes no sense at all to buy costly bags and not enjoy them. Or miss out on them. Change out of your bags frequently and you won't worry so much because the wear/tear isn't possible. Take care of them like any other treasured item you have .


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2790197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and selma on vaca in gatlinburg, tn.



Gorgeous!


----------



## coivcte

Looking around for a studded or jewelled Medium Selma but there aren't much on the internet.
Has the  jewelled Medium Selma been discontinued? 

The studded Medium Selma seems to be limited in colour choice. 
Read about the gold stud fading in colour after use, is this true?
I wish they have the studded Medium Selma in Grape................


----------



## melissatrv

coivcte said:


> Looking around for a studded or jewelled Medium Selma but there aren't much on the internet.
> Has the  jewelled Medium Selma been discontinued?
> 
> The studded Medium Selma seems to be limited in colour choice.
> Read about the gold stud fading in colour after use, is this true?
> I wish they have the studded Medium Selma in Grape................




I bought a Fuchsia jeweled studded medium Selma but it was over a year ago.  Have not seen them since then.  I believe they were department store exclusives and not sold in MK stores.  I bought mine in the MK department at Belk which is like a Macys


----------



## coivcte

To keep or not to keep.......

I wanted a Medium Studded Selma and found this on sale.
I am not a fan of Luggage colour but I couldn't find Dark Dune or Dark Khaki in the Studded version.

I love the Gold Stud with the brown leather, however I have heard stories of the gold stud fading after use due to it rubbing against clothing etc. 

Any thoughts or suggestions please?


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep.......
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Medium Studded Selma and found this on sale.
> 
> I am not a fan of Luggage colour but I couldn't find Dark Dune or Dark Khaki in the Studded version.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Gold Stud with the brown leather, however I have heard stories of the gold stud fading after use due to it rubbing against clothing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions please?




I find it super cute! And I'm not normally a fan of the studs.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep.......
> 
> I wanted a Medium Studded Selma and found this on sale.
> I am not a fan of Luggage colour but I couldn't find Dark Dune or Dark Khaki in the Studded version.
> 
> I love the Gold Stud with the brown leather, however I have heard stories of the gold stud fading after use due to it rubbing against clothing etc.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions please?



I think the gold and luggage color is nice and if you like the selma style,  I say it's a keeper.   I wouldn't think the color would come off relatively fast.  I have some pieces with gold and still looks good to me.


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep.......
> 
> I wanted a Medium Studded Selma and found this on sale.
> I am not a fan of Luggage colour but I couldn't find Dark Dune or Dark Khaki in the Studded version.
> 
> I love the Gold Stud with the brown leather, however I have heard stories of the gold stud fading after use due to it rubbing against clothing etc.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions please?



All the discussions about missing studs and fading gold studs have put huge doubt in my mind now.........what to do?! My decision keep changing every hour and is driving me nuts!!


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> To keep or not to keep.......
> 
> I wanted a Medium Studded Selma and found this on sale.
> I am not a fan of Luggage colour but I couldn't find Dark Dune or Dark Khaki in the Studded version.
> 
> I love the Gold Stud with the brown leather, however I have heard stories of the gold stud fading after use due to it rubbing against clothing etc.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions please?



It's really cute. I think it's a keeper.....


----------



## coivcte

Thank you girls for being so positive!
One of the reason why the decision is so hard because I want to keep my MK collection to a limit of 5-6.
I think if the bag was in Dark Dune or Dark Khaki, I would love it more. Luggage seems a bit too dark for me. I do want a brown tone Medium Selma with Stud and it looks like this is the closest I will get to it.

Didn't realise how much I like the studded and jeweled Selma till now, missed the boat!!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> All the discussions about missing studs and fading gold studs have put huge doubt in my mind now.........what to do?! My decision keep changing every hour and is driving me nuts!!



Lol, think of the pros and cons and what matters to YOU. Would you be okay if a stud came off? How would you repair? If it's hard to answer those questions, I would let it go. Michael Kors is always coming out with new beautiful bags so don't stress it out &#128522;.


----------



## kai_valentina

I just ordered a black medium Selma messenger and I can't wait for it to arrive!

Just wondering if an iPad Air could fit in it?

Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

y.yin said:


> I just ordered a black medium Selma messenger and I can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> Just wondering if an iPad Air could fit in it?
> 
> Thanks!


A mini can.


----------



## bagsncakes

I put my iPad air 2 in my medium Selma satchel and it fit with a thin cover. But won't fit in a messenger


----------



## kai_valentina

Mariamshah said:


> I put my iPad air 2 in my medium Selma satchel and it fit with a thin cover. But won't fit in a messenger





ubo22 said:


> A mini can.



Thanks!!


----------



## melissatrv

I am not 100% positive but I think the studded Dark Dune Selma only came in large and the small messenger bag.  I don't think it ever came in medium studded dark dune.  I could be wrong but I have never seen one.




coivcte said:


> Thank you girls for being so positive!
> One of the reason why the decision is so hard because I want to keep my MK collection to a limit of 5-6.
> I think if the bag was in Dark Dune or Dark Khaki, I would love it more. Luggage seems a bit too dark for me. I do want a brown tone Medium Selma with Stud and it looks like this is the closest I will get to it.
> 
> Didn't realise how much I like the studded and jeweled Selma till now, missed the boat!!


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I am not 100% positive but I think the studded Dark Dune Selma only came in large and the small messenger bag.  I don't think it ever came in medium studded dark dune.  I could be wrong but I have never seen one.


The studded dark dune Selma messenger absolutely came in a medium because I almost bought one!  It was so popular when it came out that it was impossible to find.    However, if you are referring to the studded dark dune medium Selma satchel, I'm not sure I've ever seen one either.


----------



## melissatrv

ubo22 said:


> The studded dark dune Selma messenger absolutely came in a medium because I almost bought one!  It was so popular when it came out that it was impossible to find.    However, if you are referring to the studded dark dune medium Selma satchel, I'm not sure I've ever seen one either.




Did the Dark Dune Studded come in the Medium Selma with the 2 top handles (not the messenger) that is what I meant to say.  I would love to covet this bag if it did, but I assumed it did not as I have never seen it or heard anyone speak of it.


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> Did the Dark Dune Studded come in the Medium Selma with the 2 top handles (not the messenger) that is what I meant to say.  I would love to covet this bag if it did, but I assumed it did not as I have never seen it or heard anyone speak of it.


I've never seen it in the medium satchel (with the handles).  I've only seen the large satchel.  MK should have come out with it in all sizes because the large satchel and medium messenger were very popular.


----------



## bagsncakes

The medium Selma satchel now available in aquamarine with silver hardware at Macy's!


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> The medium Selma satchel now available in aquamarine with silver hardware at Macy's!




Darn! It wasn't online when they had 25% off yesterday


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just saw the medium selma messenger in peanut at my local Macy's and I am in loooooove!!

I have a medium selma in dark dune, which is obviously bigger and a different color but would having a selma messenger in peanut be TOO similar to having a medium selma in dark dune?! I can't tell if I'm just being blinded by the 20% off haha...PLEASE HELP!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I just saw the medium selma messenger in peanut at my local Macy's and I am in loooooove!!
> 
> I have a medium selma in dark dune, which is obviously bigger and a different color but would having a selma messenger in peanut be TOO similar to having a medium selma in dark dune?! I can't tell if I'm just being blinded by the 20% off haha...PLEASE HELP!




Blinded by the 20%!!! I love that. I'm trying not to be as well. [emoji3]

I think that the messenger will be different enough to get it. I also like peanut. Great color for summer.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I just saw the medium selma messenger in peanut at my local Macy's and I am in loooooove!!
> 
> I have a medium selma in dark dune, which is obviously bigger and a different color but would having a selma messenger in peanut be TOO similar to having a medium selma in dark dune?! I can't tell if I'm just being blinded by the 20% off haha...PLEASE HELP!


You're comparing a dark dune colored satchel to a peanut colored messenger.  They're completely different.  Since peanut is a light brown with yellow undertones, you'd be safe with that and dark dune, a brownish-grey taupe.  They are completely different colors, different bags, and you can definitely feel comfortable owning both.

I own a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and a large luggage (medium brown) Selma...no problem because they're so different...different bags and different colors.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've never seen it in the medium satchel (with the handles).  I've only seen the large satchel.  MK should have come out with it in all sizes because the large satchel and medium messenger were very popular.



I wanted the Dark Dune Large studded satchel but it sold out so fast I wasn't able to get it.  I love the studs but wonder how well they hold up.  I've seen some posts where the studs get loose or come off.  Still, it's one sharp bag!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I wanted the Dark Dune Large studded satchel but it sold out so fast I wasn't able to get it.  I love the studs but wonder how well they hold up.  I've seen some posts where the studs get loose or come off.  Still, it's one sharp bag!


I'd snatch one up regardless of the stud issue if I found the large satchel or the medium messenger at a reasonable price!  They're so beautiful!


----------



## bagsncakes

I am so confused between the watermelon medium Selma satchel and chili medium Selma satchel. Lease advise. I have the medium Selma satchels in claret and black. Want to go for a different color now.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Macys is having the VIP sale. I have a large selma and n/s hamilton in PEAR on hold till morning. 20% off any bag. I plan to take my n/s hammie in apple for color comparison. If its really lime green and not close to apple I might pick one up.


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> I am so confused between the watermelon medium Selma satchel and chili medium Selma satchel. Lease advise. I have the medium Selma satchels in claret and black. Want to go for a different color now.


From what I've seen in pictures, watermelon is more of a coral color and chili is more red.  Your claret is a dark brownish red, so would be closest to chili.  Watermelon would be the most different from what you currently have.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I'd snatch one up regardless of the stud issue if I found the large satchel or the medium messenger at a reasonable price!  They're so beautiful!



That's what I plan to do if I see one!


----------



## bagsncakes

ubo22 said:


> From what I've seen in pictures, watermelon is more of a coral color and chili is more red.  Your claret is a dark brownish red, so would be closest to chili.  Watermelon would be the most different from what you currently have.


Thanx. I just can't tell what watermelon is exactlyli like. In some pictures, is pinkish coral and in some it looks very orange. I am in Australia and buying online from American stores, I cannot see in person before I buy. so confused...


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx. I just can't tell what watermelon is exactlyli like. In some pictures, is pinkish coral and in some it looks very orange. I am in Australia and buying online from American stores, I cannot see in person before I buy. so confused...


Did you look through the pink bags thread?  There are pictures of watermelon bags there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/pink-bags-874089-10.html


----------



## bagsncakes

Macys has the fuchsia medium Selma satchel in both gold and silver hardware online!


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Macys is having the VIP sale. I have a large selma and n/s hamilton in PEAR on hold till morning. 20% off any bag. I plan to take my n/s hammie in apple for color comparison. If its really lime green and not close to apple I might pick one up.




Can you post comparison pic please?!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I will try to post a pic whether I buy one or not because others are curious about the color comparison too. Hopefully I can help someone else out with their decision when it comes to apple and pear.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I will try to post a pic whether I buy one or not because others are curious about the color comparison too. Hopefully I can help someone else out with their decision when it comes to apple and pear.



I would love to see a comparison of the two.  I like the pear color but I think it's something I need to see IRL.  Looks like I may be taking a trip to the stores!


----------



## Heather C

Love the grey too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Blinded by the 20%!!! I love that. I'm trying not to be as well. [emoji3]
> 
> I think that the messenger will be different enough to get it. I also like peanut. Great color for summer.



I just love how light and small it is compared to the medium selma. I feel like peanut complements my skintone more than dark dune too. Hope it's still there at Macy's tomorrow afternoon..gonna try to place it on hold in the morning!



ubo22 said:


> You're comparing a dark dune colored satchel to a peanut colored messenger.  They're completely different.  Since peanut is a light brown with yellow undertones, you'd be safe with that and dark dune, a brownish-grey taupe.  They are completely different colors, different bags, and you can definitely feel comfortable owning both.
> 
> I own a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and a large luggage (medium brown) Selma...no problem because they're so different...different bags and different colors.



You have convinced me


----------



## Pinkalicious

Which color?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

If that's luggage in your 1st pic, I say go for that one. Its a solid neutral that will go with everything, winter spring, summer and fall.  The colorblock might be limiting.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large selma in PEAR!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Which color?
> View attachment 2934774
> View attachment 2934772



The color block is nice, but imo I like the peanut on you.   Lower maintenance too I think.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> If that's luggage in your 1st pic, I say go for that one. Its a solid neutral that will go with everything, winter spring, summer and fall.  The colorblock might be limiting.




Thanks! It's peanut. I have a similar cheaper bag in this color so I'm hesitant. I'm also looking at a color block Hamilton traveler...decisions decisions


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Which color?
> View attachment 2934774
> View attachment 2934772



That's a really hard choice. The luggage will definitely match more but I like the second one best for spring/summer. But, luggage is a year-round color......


----------



## cbarber1123

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in PEAR!



This is so pretty. Mk does the best colors


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> That's a really hard choice. The luggage will definitely match more but I like the second one best for spring/summer. But, luggage is a year-round color......




Thanks for the input! The color is peanut which is lighter than luggage, and a great neutral color too! I decided to get a Hamilton traveler but if I got a Selma messenger I would have chosen the peanut color [emoji1]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in PEAR!




Love the color and the cute charm!! This color reminds me of candy, very pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Which color?
> View attachment 2934774
> View attachment 2934772



Both bags are great so that's a hard question.  I love the color block but I think the solid one, I can't tell if it's peanut or luggage, would be more versatile, IMO, & would go with anything.  Post a picture of the one you decide on.  Would love to see which one you choose!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in PEAR!



That color is so bright & fresh!  It would make an awesome pop of color to an all black outfit!
And I love your heart bag charm.  It's perfect with it.  Reminds me of a heart full of confetti!!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks for the input! The color is peanut which is lighter than luggage, and a great neutral color too! I decided to get a Hamilton traveler but if I got a Selma messenger I would have chosen the peanut color [emoji1]


Which color Hamilton traveler did you get?  Peanut looks great on you!  I like that nude/white/peanut Selma messenger, too, but I like that colorblock much better with handles in the satchel version.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Which color Hamilton traveler did you get?  Peanut looks great on you!  I like that nude/white/peanut Selma messenger, too, but I like that colorblock much better with handles in the satchel version.




I got the Hamilton traveler messenger in suntan, white, black color block [emoji1] I just wanted to change it up since I use my medium Selma a lot and I didn't have a Hamilton style yet!


----------



## bagsncakes

Some one please please post a pic of the color comparison between red and chili. Preferably Selma.


----------



## Pinkalicious

On another note...I saw a pale pink mini selma messenger and it was BEYOND gorgeous. Just too small for me


----------



## Sarah03

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in PEAR!




Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

Medium Selma in Aquamarine is on her way to me!  I couldn't stop thinking about this bag. Can't wait for her to arrive!
View attachment 2935194


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> Medium Selma in Aquamarine is on her way to me!  I couldn't stop thinking about this bag. Can't wait for her to arrive!
> View attachment 2935194



saw her in person today, very fun color - so excited for you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Which color Hamilton traveler did you get?  Peanut looks great on you!  I like that nude/white/peanut Selma messenger, too, but I like that colorblock much better with handles in the satchel version.



ugh i keep staring at pics and I can't get my mind off of peanut medium messenger. i seriously have issues. i don't know if i can still exchange my hamilton traveler, but the more i try it on the more i keep wishing it was another selma. that's what i get for making my mom talk me into something else..


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Some one please please post a pic of the color comparison between red and chili. Preferably Selma.




I don't have pic but looked in store. Chili is more of a true red and red looks like a darker red. Jmho


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anybody know if pale pink is coming back?? Or is it sold out for good??? ( I can't order from Dillard's or something because it would end up costing me almost twice as much  )


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> Does anybody know if pale pink is coming back?? Or is it sold out for good??? ( I can't order from Dillard's or something because it would end up costing me almost twice as much  )




A lot of stores are still getting these in stock. I definitely think the color will be around for a little while longer. [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Does anybody know if pale pink is coming back?? Or is it sold out for good??? ( I can't order from Dillard's or something because it would end up costing me almost twice as much  )


 


keishapie1973 said:


> A lot of stores are still getting these in stock. I definitely think the color will be around for a little while longer. [emoji3]


+1
Pale pink is not sold out for good.  It just came out about a month ago.  It should be around at least through the spring into the summer.


----------



## bellevie0891

The new brights are amazing!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale pink just arrived today! This is such a great color, and I love the combination of pink and gold!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale pink just arrived today! This is such a great color, and I love the combination of pink and gold!


So pretty!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> ugh i keep staring at pics and I can't get my mind off of peanut medium messenger. i seriously have issues. i don't know if i can still exchange my hamilton traveler, but the more i try it on the more i keep wishing it was another selma. that's what i get for making my mom talk me into something else..


Sounds like buyers remorse.    You should return the Hamilton Traveler messenger and get the peanut Selma messenger.  That peanut color looked great against your skintone in your prior posted picture.  I don't look good in light browns with yellow undertones, but you do!  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale pink just arrived today! This is such a great color, and I love the combination of pink and gold!



Love this, it's so pretty!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Love this, it's so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale pink just arrived today! This is such a great color, and I love the combination of pink and gold!



Pretty color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Sounds like buyers remorse.    You should return the Hamilton Traveler messenger and get the peanut Selma messenger.  That peanut color looked great against your skintone in your prior posted picture.  I don't look good in light browns with yellow undertones, but you do!  Good luck with your decision.



Thanks! I ended up going with a medium selma messenger in pale pink. My mom purchased the hamilton messenger for me so I will just keep it haha One can never have too many MK bags right?

But I think I am done with my MK collection for quite some time. I have a medium selma in dark dune, a large colette messenger in black, the colorblock hamilton traveler messenger, and then the pale pink medium selma messenger on the way. I better get off this forum lol.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Pretty color!



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale pink just arrived today! This is such a great color, and I love the combination of pink and gold!


Oooo so pretty!!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I ended up going with a medium selma messenger in pale pink. My mom purchased the hamilton messenger for me so I will just keep it haha One can never have too many MK bags right?
> 
> But I think I am done with my MK collection for quite some time. I have a medium selma in dark dune, a large colette messenger in black, the colorblock hamilton traveler messenger, and then the pale pink medium selma messenger on the way. I better get off this forum lol.


Pale pink is beautiful.  Good choice.  TPF has a way of making MK bag collections grow very quickly!  I'm done with my MK collection for now, too.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Pale pink is beautiful.  Good choice.  TPF has a way of making MK bag collections grow very quickly!  I'm done with my MK collection for now, too.



I agree! You girls keep my addiction going! I am stopping after my Hamilton. Will maybe pick it up when Greenwich goes on sale (hehe). On a side note, I picked up sewing as a new hobby to keep my mind of these  beautiful purses. Let's see how it goes. &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I agree! You girls keep my addiction going! I am stopping after my Hamilton. Will maybe pick it up when Greenwich goes on sale (hehe). On a side note, I picked up sewing as a new hobby to keep my mind of these  beautiful purses. Let's see how it goes. &#128522;



Lol, that's funny!   I have been contemplating sewing as another hobby/outlet!   I have been looking at different machines.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, that's funny!   I have been contemplating sewing as another hobby/outlet!   I have been looking at different machines.  Let us know how you like it.



I got a vintage Janome because I heard they last forever. I want to make t-shirts and lingerie. How hard can it be to make a lacy little thing? Lol. I guess I'll find out soon enough. &#128517;&#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I got a vintage Janome because I heard they last forever. I want to make t-shirts and lingerie. How hard can it be to make a lacy little thing? Lol. I guess I'll find out soon enough. &#128517;&#128522;



Thanks melbo,  let me know how it comes along.   I am looking at a Janome magnolia.   Review said it's a good begginer machine.   Ok, better stop, this is a non bag discussion.


----------



## r1ta_s

bellevie0891 said:


> View attachment 2935450
> 
> 
> The new brights are amazing!



Is the blue Aquamarine?


----------



## MirandaJane

So I finally decided to keep the chocolate brown grommet just like most of you suggested. It's my first selma and I'm so pleased with it. Still eyeing for that denim python, though. I hope to get it, too. Probably if it's still there this weekend, I will! Thanks for all your help! xxx


----------



## bellevie0891

r1ta_s said:


> Is the blue Aquamarine?



Yup!


----------



## melbo

MirandaJane said:


> So I finally decided to keep the chocolate brown grommet just like most of you suggested. It's my first selma and I'm so pleased with it. Still eyeing for that denim python, though. I hope to get it, too. Probably if it's still there this weekend, I will! Thanks for all your help! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935726



It's a great choice! Congrats!


----------



## myluvofbags

MirandaJane said:


> So I finally decided to keep the chocolate brown grommet just like most of you suggested. It's my first selma and I'm so pleased with it. Still eyeing for that denim python, though. I hope to get it, too. Probably if it's still there this weekend, I will! Thanks for all your help! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935726



I think this is gorgeous with the grommets.   Good luck on the denim python.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MirandaJane said:


> So I finally decided to keep the chocolate brown grommet just like most of you suggested. It's my first selma and I'm so pleased with it. Still eyeing for that denim python, though. I hope to get it, too. Probably if it's still there this weekend, I will! Thanks for all your help! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935726



This is quite lovely! I love grommets with the chocolate brown color, it's really unique.


----------



## AuntJulie

MirandaJane said:


> So I finally decided to keep the chocolate brown grommet just like most of you suggested. It's my first selma and I'm so pleased with it. Still eyeing for that denim python, though. I hope to get it, too. Probably if it's still there this weekend, I will! Thanks for all your help! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935726




Good choice!!


----------



## chanelcandy

hi all - did MK release a studded violet medium selma satchel? (13(L) x 8(H) x 4(D)"; 4" handle drop)??

i cant really find anything when searching, so not sure whether a bag off ebay is legit?


----------



## bagsncakes

bellevie0891 said:


> View attachment 2935450
> 
> 
> The new brights are amazing!



Can u please tell me what is the color on the bottom right? Is it chili? Or mandarin?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Can u please tell me what is the color on the bottom right? Is it chili? Or mandarin?




It looks like chili to me


----------



## smileydimples

My hubby surprised me tonight on our date and bought me this... I looked at her and never bought her especially since I hate paying full price. She was on sale for 174. I was so giddy .. I think I get more excited when he buys me one than buying myself [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Presents4me

HEY guys quick question, is it just me or is it sometimes difficult to get your hands on a selma that doesn't have any flaws or imperfections? Every time I purchase one, I realize I have to return or exchange for a different one that doesn't have either a crease, fold, lump, scratch, stain, etc. 

Anybody have any similar experiences? I feel like the large Selmas tend to be worse than the medium Selmas.


----------



## cdtracing

Presents4me said:


> HEY guys quick question, is it just me or is it sometimes difficult to get your hands on a selma that doesn't have any flaws or imperfections? Every time I purchase one, I realize I have to return or exchange for a different one that doesn't have either a crease, fold, lump, scratch, stain, etc.
> 
> Anybody have any similar experiences? I feel like the large Selmas tend to be worse than the medium Selmas.



I have 3 Large Selmas & none of mine have any flaws.  No matter what I buy in the store, I tend to look at more than just one of a style/color & pick the best one.


----------



## melbo

Presents4me said:


> HEY guys quick question, is it just me or is it sometimes difficult to get your hands on a selma that doesn't have any flaws or imperfections? Every time I purchase one, I realize I have to return or exchange for a different one that doesn't have either a crease, fold, lump, scratch, stain, etc.
> 
> Anybody have any similar experiences? I feel like the large Selmas tend to be worse than the medium Selmas.



This happens to me all the time. Maybe I'm just picky.. Maybe I'm just unlucky.. Who knows. I've learnt that there are some flaws that are bearable and others that I cannot handle. I've learnt my lesson on returning things for an exchange. I now buy 2 bags, inspect them both, and return the one that has more flaws.


----------



## MirandaJane

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936055
> View attachment 2936056
> 
> My hubby surprised me tonight on our date and bought me this... I looked at her and never bought her especially since I hate paying full price. She was on sale for 174. I was so giddy .. I think I get more excited when he buys me one than buying myself [emoji4][emoji4]




That's sweet! Enjoy your lovely bag! &#128522;


----------



## MirandaJane

I realized that the color of my bag is 'coffee'. I just saw it on the tag. Anyway, chocolate brown or coffee... it's mine now! bwahaha! Thanks for being appreciative again, ladies! &#128092;&#128139;&#128151;


----------



## bagsncakes

Has anyone bought the new fuschia Selma with silver hardware? I have the medium messenger with gold hardware and just bought the medium satchel with silver hardware unseen from Bloomingdales online. I am in Australia so seeing in person is never an option. Someone mentioned that the new fuschia with silver hardware is darker. I would love to see some comparison pictures. As it will take over a month for my order to come. It's back ordered at Bloomingdales. I ordered chili and then cancelled. I wanted red, which is not available at Bloomingdales and I was getting the cheapest price and shipping on this store. Already have black and claret.


----------



## ubo22

MirandaJane said:


> I realized that the color of my bag is 'coffee'. I just saw it on the tag. Anyway, chocolate brown or coffee... it's mine now! bwahaha! Thanks for being appreciative again, ladies! &#128092;&#128139;&#128151;


I knew it!  I thought the color was called coffee when you first posted pics.  Good choice!


----------



## smileydimples

Excited think I may have found a neon yellow color block selma [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] it soooo bright!!! It's definitely a purse that says I know you can see me


----------



## Presents4me

I feel the same way! I think I am just unlucky. I literally have to go back to the store and exchange, which is super inconvenient and a hassle.  This happens usually almost every time.  Wherever MK is having his bags imported, some of the factories have a poor craftsmanship.  
I do agree that ordering two bags at a time is an excellent idea!! I must do this for my future MKs Selmas. [emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls, I just wanted to say, ive been using my large dark khaki Selma non stop for a fortnight and I love her! So chic, and gets so much stuff in. Its a work bag I also enjoy using on the weekends


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I just wanted to say, ive been using my large dark khaki Selma non stop for a fortnight and I love her! So chic, and gets so much stuff in. Its a work bag I also enjoy using on the weekends


Aren't you glad now that you kept that large dark khaki Selma?


----------



## jademc96

Anybody know if there will be a pear selma messenger released?


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Aren't you glad now that you kept that large dark khaki Selma?



+1  Great color & great bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

jademc96 said:


> Anybody know if there will be a pear selma messenger released?




No idea, but if there is I'm screwed. I think that color is adorable but wouldn't buy a big expensive bag in that color. Now, a small summery crossbody? Definitely!! [emoji12]


----------



## jademc96

Bootlover07 said:


> No idea, but if there is I'm screwed. I think that color is adorable but wouldn't buy a big expensive bag in that color. Now, a small summery crossbody? Definitely!! [emoji12]



Definitely!!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Pale pink is beautiful.  Good choice.  TPF has a way of making MK bag collections grow very quickly!  I'm done with my MK collection for now, too.




So youre gonna kill me but I couldn't control myself and I just couldn't love the Hamilton traveler as much so I dragged my mom to Macy's today to get my peanut medium messenger!!!! I'm finally satisfied since I've been thinking about it since I saw it. 

Now my dilemma is that I have a pale pink medium messenger coming my way..do I keep it or return? Wish it was the studded version but will I really need 2 medium messengers?! I would opt for the pale pink mini but it's just way too tiny and unpractical for me..


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Aren't you glad now that you kept that large dark khaki Selma?



I totally am glad! Its such an awesome bag. 
Total convert to the large Selma.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> So youre gonna kill me but I couldn't control myself and I just couldn't love the Hamilton traveler as much so I dragged my mom to Macy's today to get my peanut medium messenger!!!! I'm finally satisfied since I've been thinking about it since I saw it.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I have a pale pink medium messenger coming my way..do I keep it or return? Wish it was the studded version but will I really need 2 medium messengers?! I would opt for the pale pink mini but it's just way too tiny and unpractical for me..


Congrats on the peanut medium Selma messenger!  I always thought that was the one you really wanted and should have gotten in the first place!

When the pale pink medium Selma messenger arrives, I would hold onto it with tags and keep looking for the studded version.  The studded version is the one you really want.  It will probably show up at some point this spring/summer.  If you find it, then return the regular one.  If you don't find it then either keep the regular one or return it.  By then you'll know better whether you want/need two.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> +1  Great color & great bag!



Indeed it looks so great with jeans, black leather jacket and white 3/4 sleeve top I was wearing today. Such a glam and practical bag. Love it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So youre gonna kill me but I couldn't control myself and I just couldn't love the Hamilton traveler as much so I dragged my mom to Macy's today to get my peanut medium messenger!!!! I'm finally satisfied since I've been thinking about it since I saw it.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I have a pale pink medium messenger coming my way..do I keep it or return? Wish it was the studded version but will I really need 2 medium messengers?! I would opt for the pale pink mini but it's just way too tiny and unpractical for me..



Defo keep the pale pink. Its divine. If you love the studded version and you find it that sounds like a keeper for some difference.
 I'm travelling the next few weeks, hoping to pick up both pale pink and the nude colour block messengers. Totally different bags. Both gorgeous.


----------



## Bootlover07

Why did I look at a selma messenger today and put my stuff in one?? I don't need it right now!! But it fits so much more than I expected and would be great for shopping, vacation, concerts etc! The only thing saving me is I wouldn't even begin to know what color to get lol!!! I love peanut but a bright color would be fun too!!


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Why did I look at a selma messenger today and put my stuff in one?? I don't need it right now!! But it fits so much more than I expected and would be great for shopping, vacation, concerts etc! The only thing saving me is I wouldn't even begin to know what color to get lol!!! I love peanut but a bright color would be fun too!!



If you don't own something in messenger then you need one! I never considered one until recently and it's wonderful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Congrats on the peanut medium Selma messenger!  I  always thought that was the one you really wanted and should have gotten  in the first place!
> 
> When the pale pink medium Selma messenger arrives, I would hold onto it  with tags and keep looking for the studded version.  The studded version  is the one you really want.  It will probably show up at some point  this spring/summer.  If you find it, then return the regular one.  If  you don't find it then either keep the regular one or return it.  By  then you'll know better whether you want/need two.



Thanks! My MK family is now 3/4 selmas 
Good point on keeping tags on. Macy's allows returns as long as you keep tags on and have the receipt I think. I will not need to use her yet since I have my lil peanut! Macy's did say that they haven't gotten the pale pink studded version yet, so it might be coming soon. The only downside is that I would have to pay full price for the studded version because the one I got was 25% off...not sure if studs are worth an extra ~$60 or so!



DiamondsForever said:


> Defo keep the pale pink. Its divine. If you love the studded version and you find it that sounds like a keeper for some difference.
> I'm travelling the next few weeks, hoping to pick up both pale pink and the nude colour block messengers. Totally different bags. Both gorgeous.



Yeah I feel like having a studded version and a non-studded version of the same exact style justify it in my head...prob just a psychological thing haha. In any case, I have a feeling I will make use of both messengers. I was playing around with the mini version today at Macy's and the mini in pale pink is just ADORABLE. Going to see what happens when my pale pink medium arrives. Are you going for 2 medium messengers as well? The colorblock and pale pink are definitely different enough to warrant having both.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Why did I look at a selma messenger today and put my stuff in one?? I don't need it right now!! But it fits so much more than I expected and would be great for shopping, vacation, concerts etc! The only thing saving me is I wouldn't even begin to know what color to get lol!!! I love peanut but a bright color would be fun too!!



I know right..the possibilities are endless w/ the messenger! I thought it was too small for me at first but now that I've been carrying a medium selma satchel it was easy to downsize to a medium messenger. Now I'm trying to downsize to a mini lol. 

What other color bags do you have? I LOVE peanut as a neutral and a year-round bag, but the medium messenger in aquamarine, pale pink, chili, and fuscia are suuuper cute.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! My MK family is now 3/4 selmas
> Good point on keeping tags on. Macy's allows returns as long as you keep tags on and have the receipt I think. I will not need to use her yet since I have my lil peanut! Macy's did say that they haven't gotten the pale pink studded version yet, so it might be coming soon. The only downside is that I would have to pay full price for the studded version because the one I got was 25% off...not sure if studs are worth an extra ~$60 or so!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I feel like having a studded version and a non-studded version of the same exact style justify it in my head...prob just a psychological thing haha. In any case, I have a feeling I will make use of both messengers. I was playing around with the mini version today at Macy's and the mini in pale pink is just ADORABLE. Going to see what happens when my pale pink medium arrives. Are you going for 2 medium messengers as well? The colorblock and pale pink are definitely different enough to warrant having both.



Im torn between the medium selma and messenger sizes. I need to try fitting my stuff in the messenger. I know the medium selma suits me size wise, but I do love the longer cross body strap on the messenger!


----------



## Bootlover07

melbo said:


> If you don't own something in messenger then you need one! I never considered one until recently and it's wonderful!




I hadn't really considered it either, but I've always thought they were really cute. I was shocked that my huge fossil wallet fit with room to spare!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I know right..the possibilities are endless w/ the messenger! I thought it was too small for me at first but now that I've been carrying a medium selma satchel it was easy to downsize to a medium messenger. Now I'm trying to downsize to a mini lol.
> 
> What other color bags do you have? I LOVE peanut as a neutral and a year-round bag, but the medium messenger in aquamarine, pale pink, chili, and fuscia are suuuper cute.




I have large bags, but like to keep little ones around for quick outings or occasions where something small and light is more convenient. I have a large grey selma, sapphire jet set, large sapphire sutton, and a mandarin bedford. Lol obviously I love color! I also have two smaller knock off brand blue bags that I sometimes use for vacation. If I didn't have so many blue bags I would probably get electric blue since I love cobalt! I'm thinking the bright colors would be fun for the warm weather and the peanut would transition nicely for fall. I can't believe I found another bag I want..I just out new tires in my car [emoji33]


----------



## ddebartolo

My new fuschia studded Selma with silver hardware! And my dog Leo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]


----------



## tflowers921

Omg your dog is super cute!!! Cavalier? Beautiful bag too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ddebartolo said:


> My new fuschia studded Selma with silver hardware! And my dog Leo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937021


an adorable dog + a fantastic bag = win! win!


----------



## ddebartolo

tflowers921 said:


> Omg your dog is super cute!!! Cavalier? Beautiful bag too!




Thank you! Yes he's a Cavalier.


----------



## ddebartolo

BeachBagGal said:


> an adorable dog + a fantastic bag = win! win!




Haha yes thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> So youre gonna kill me but I couldn't control myself and I just couldn't love the Hamilton traveler as much so I dragged my mom to Macy's today to get my peanut medium messenger!!!! I'm finally satisfied since I've been thinking about it since I saw it.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I have a pale pink medium messenger coming my way..do I keep it or return? Wish it was the studded version but will I really need 2 medium messengers?! I would opt for the pale pink mini but it's just way too tiny and unpractical for me..



I have to medium messenger bags and I think it's a great size for a crossbody bag. Why don't you wait and see when the pale pink arrives how you feel about the color and size I think you'll love her to bits.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> So youre gonna kill me but I couldn't control myself and I just couldn't love the Hamilton traveler as much so I dragged my mom to Macy's today to get my peanut medium messenger!!!! I'm finally satisfied since I've been thinking about it since I saw it.
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I have a pale pink medium messenger coming my way..do I keep it or return? Wish it was the studded version but will I really need 2 medium messengers?! I would opt for the pale pink mini but it's just way too tiny and unpractical for me..



I think you should look at your current purse collection and see what's missing. Hold on to it until you have your mind made up. Use your peanut messenger and see how it fits in your lifestyle. There is no rush. Sales come and go. I only use my messenger a couple times a week, so I can't justify buying another one. I would also prefer to spend a little more and get a regular sized Selma instead of another messenger, but that is my preference. There is no wrong choice when it comes to Michael Kors &#128516;






ddebartolo said:


> My new fuschia studded Selma with silver hardware! And my dog Leo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937021


Love your bag and your dog is sooo cute! &#128147;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ddebartolo said:


> My new fuschia studded Selma with silver hardware! And my dog Leo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937021



Leo is adorable! The bag is too but Leo takes the cake. I love my 2 furbabies, they are spoiled and I don't care. No apologies! Glow in the dark ponchos for night walks, a million tennis balls(literally) and tons of hugs and kisses and cuddles.


----------



## ddebartolo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Leo is adorable! The bag is too but Leo takes the cake. I love my 2 furbabies, they are spoiled and I don't care. No apologies! Glow in the dark ponchos for night walks, a million tennis balls(literally) and tons of hugs and kisses and cuddles.




Aw thank you!!! Yeah Leo maybe just a tad bit spoiled but I'll never admit it lol


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HAHA! You just did! Nothing wrong with that! They don't live 70+ years like us so I'm going to love them with everything in me for the short time they are here. My oldest is a 9 year old zuchon and his daughter is 4. My hubby calls her the "grandoggy" as we have no grands yet. She loves him and is super tail wagging happy to see him come in the door everyday. The dad is very laid back, like he's too good(old) for that kind of nonsense, its hilarious. Nothing wrong with a little spoilin'.


----------



## Cavaliermum

ddebartolo said:


> My new fuschia studded Selma with silver hardware! And my dog Leo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937021


 
Aww Leo is just gorgeous, I have a ruby cavalier, they are just the sweetest breed.


----------



## ddebartolo

Cavaliermum said:


> Aww Leo is just gorgeous, I have a ruby cavalier, they are just the sweetest breed.




Thank you! I had a ruby Cav for 9.5 years he was the love of my life. Sweetest breed I just love them!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Yeah I feel like having a studded version and a non-studded version of the same exact style justify it in my head...prob just a psychological thing haha. In any case, I have a feeling I will make use of both messengers. I was playing around with the mini version today at Macy's and the mini in pale pink is just ADORABLE. Going to see what happens when my pale pink medium arrives. Are you going for 2 medium messengers as well? The colorblock and pale pink are definitely different enough to warrant having both.



That's how I feel as well. I love having two medium messenger bags, and feel the studs justifies owning two.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Leo is adorable! The bag is too but Leo takes the cake. I love my 2 furbabies, they are spoiled and I don't care. No apologies! Glow in the dark ponchos for night walks, a million tennis balls(literally) and tons of hugs and kisses and cuddles.





ddebartolo said:


> Aw thank you!!! Yeah Leo maybe just a tad bit spoiled but I'll never admit it lol





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> HAHA! You just did! Nothing wrong with that! They don't live 70+ years like us so I'm going to love them with everything in me for the short time they are here. My oldest is a 9 year old zuchon and his daughter is 4. My hubby calls her the "grandoggy" as we have no grands yet. She loves him and is super tail wagging happy to see him come in the door everyday. The dad is very laid back, like he's too good(old) for that kind of nonsense, its hilarious. Nothing wrong with a little spoilin'.



Hahahahahaha!!  My sister has a Cav & she's just the sweetest thing.  I have 2 Rottweilers, myself, & they are both great, big ol' babies.  We call them Spoiled Rottens.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I think you should look at your current purse collection and see what's missing. Hold on to it until you have your mind made up. Use your peanut messenger and see how it fits in your lifestyle. There is no rush. Sales come and go. I only use my messenger a couple times a week, so I can't justify buying another one. I would also prefer to spend a little more and get a regular sized Selma instead of another messenger, but that is my preference. There is no wrong choice when it comes to Michael Kors &#128516;



Sage advice! I am definitely a crossbody gal so I think having 2 messengers would be appropriate for my lifestyle...and every time I see pale pink I just die. Pink is my absolute favorite color and the only other pink bag I have is a bright neon pink Rebecca Minkoff mini mac with gold hardware, so a pale pink would fit my collection  Just wish it had silver studs but I don't want to pay full price for it and the only pale pink medium messenger w/ studs I could find is from MK directly. I'm also digging pale pink in the mini selma but the medium size is more practical.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Sage advice! I am definitely a crossbody gal so I think having 2 messengers would be appropriate for my lifestyle...and every time I see pale pink I just die. Pink is my absolute favorite color and the only other pink bag I have is a bright neon pink Rebecca Minkoff mini mac with gold hardware, so a pale pink would fit my collection  Just wish it had silver studs but I don't want to pay full price for it and the only pale pink medium messenger w/ studs I could find is from MK directly. I'm also digging pale pink in the mini selma but the medium size is more practical.



Omg, could you imagine pale pink with silver studs.... Wowwe....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg, could you imagine pale pink with silver studs.... Wowwe....



*Norwegian Girl *just got one and posted a ton of amazing pics on a recent thread -- check it out! It's absolutely GORGEOUS.

SO ladies I did the math and it seems like the studded pale pink selma medium messenger will be $95 more than the one without studs (since I got it for 25% off). Worth it???


----------



## coivcte

I am searching for a Medium Jewelled Selma Satchel.
Does anyone know what colour they had at the time?
I know one of the ladies has a Powder Blue, Fuchsia in this Forum and I have seen Patent Black online but it was a Selma Messenger.
Did they ever have a Black Saffiano version or any other colour?


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> I am searching for a Medium Jewelled Selma Satchel.
> Does anyone know what colour they had at the time?
> I know one of the ladies has a Powder Blue, Fuchsia in this Forum and I have seen Patent Black online but it was a Selma Messenger.
> Did they ever have a Black Saffiano version or any other colour?



I have seen Fuchsia & Denim Blue Python in the Jeweled.  I don't remember seeing a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma.  I seem to recall a white one but I can't remember if it was Jeweled or Studded.  JoJon21 or CinthiaZ might know other colors the Jeweled Selma was offered in.

In doing a little research, it seems that there was a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma offered as well as a Silver one.  I don't know if these were the medium or the large size.  I'll do a little more research & see what I come up with.  Google is our friend!


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> I have seen Fuchsia & Denim Blue Python in the Jeweled.  I don't remember seeing a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma.  I seem to recall a white one but I can't remember if it was Jeweled or Studded.  JoJon21 or CinthiaZ might know other colors the Jeweled Selma was offered in.
> 
> In doing a little research, it seems that there was a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma offered as well as a Silver one.  I don't know if these were the medium or the large size.  I'll do a little more research & see what I come up with.  Google is our friend!



It also looks like it came in white.  Have you searched this thread back to the first post to see if anyone posted pics of the Jeweled Medium Selma?


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> I have seen Fuchsia & Denim Blue Python in the Jeweled.  I don't remember seeing a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma.  I seem to recall a white one but I can't remember if it was Jeweled or Studded.  JoJon21 or CinthiaZ might know other colors the Jeweled Selma was offered in.
> 
> In doing a little research, it seems that there was a Black Saffiano Jeweled Selma offered as well as a Silver one.  I don't know if these were the medium or the large size.  I'll do a little more research & see what I come up with.  Google is our friend!



Thank you so much, I have done some research too and found there that there are a lot of counterfeit in the Medium Jewelled Selma in various colours. That's why I couldn't be certain.


----------



## Presents4me

My new medium selma in watermelon!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Thank you so much, I have done some research too and found there that there are a lot of counterfeit in the Medium Jewelled Selma in various colours. That's why I couldn't be certain.



Yes, I have found a lot of fakes in that style too.  I wouldn't mind a Navy Jeweled Large Selma but I'm not sure it a Jeweled was available in that.  It was available in White.  I don't remember seeing a Black Saffiano Jeweled being offered for resale, tho.  I wouldn't be surprised if pictures are in this forum of Jeweled Selmas farther back in the earlier posts.


----------



## keishapie1973

Presents4me said:


> My new medium selma in watermelon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938005



Gorgeous!!! Love this color.....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> *Norwegian Girl *just got one and posted a ton of amazing pics on a recent thread -- check it out! It's absolutely GORGEOUS.
> 
> SO ladies I did the math and it seems like the studded pale pink selma medium messenger will be $95 more than the one without studs (since I got it for 25% off). Worth it???


Thank you. And so worth it. I bought mine at full price. No regrets !


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you. And so worth it. I bought mine at full price. No regrets !



Is your Pale Pink with SHW studs or GHW studs?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> *Norwegian Girl *just got one and posted a ton of amazing pics on a recent thread -- check it out! It's absolutely GORGEOUS.
> 
> SO ladies I did the math and it seems like the studded pale pink selma medium messenger will be $95 more than the one without studs (since I got it for 25% off). Worth it???



Yes, worth it. The studs change the whole look of the bag......


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> Is your Pale Pink with SHW studs or GHW studs?



I bought it directly from the MK flag store and the only one they had was with gold studs


----------



## Norwegian Girl

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, worth it. The studs change the whole look of the bag......



I totally agree!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> I bought it directly from the MK flag store and the only one they had was with gold studs




Oh I didn't realize it was with gold studs! That's perfect. I think the one I found was with silver studs! I also bought my medium Selma satchel in dark dune for full price and have no regrets. I guess some bags are worth the full price!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oops just kidding..what am I thinking, it has gold studs. The picture looks silver to me. I was hoping for silver with pale pink but gold studs are also gorgeous.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops just kidding..what am I thinking, it has gold studs. The picture looks silver to me. I was hoping for silver with pale pink but gold studs are also gorgeous.



I'm not sure it is made in shw. I know the pale blue Selma comes with shw, and some other bags as well.  But I've never seen the medium messenger in Pale Blue with shw.  Mine is ghw.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm not sure it is made in shw. I know the pale blue Selma comes with shw, and some other bags as well.  But I've never seen the medium messenger in Pale Blue with shw.  Mine is ghw.



You're right - I just called Michael Kors and got really excited because he said the pale pink came in silver and gold hardware..but then he checked and it was only gold. I paid for a pale pink messenger with studs and my brother is going to pick it up for me today in San Diego since I am currently in the bay area lol. Guess I am returning my regular pale pink...I am SO EXCITED!!! My brother is coming home this Saturday so I'll have her then


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> You're right - I just called Michael Kors and got really excited because he said the pale pink came in silver and gold hardware..but then he checked and it was only gold. I paid for a pale pink messenger with studs and my brother is going to pick it up for me today in San Diego since I am currently in the bay area lol. Guess I am returning my regular pale pink...I am SO EXCITED!!! My brother is coming home this Saturday so I'll have her then



Congratulations! ! I hope you will be just as happy with your bag as I am with mine! It is truely stunning! I love how the studs makes the bag unique and edgy!


----------



## coivcte

Does anyone know whether the Pale Pink Studded Medium Selma Messenger are MK exclusive or will it be sold in department stores on a later date?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> Does anyone know whether the Pale Pink Studded Medium Selma Messenger are MK exclusive or will it be sold in department stores on a later date?



Here in Norway it's only sold in the MK flag store. Other retailers of MK does not have the pale pink in any kind of bags, but they do have the pale blue.


----------



## conrad18

Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol

BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.


----------



## cdtracing

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.



That's such a beautiful bag!  You're ready for Spring & Summer!! 

Yes, we have quite a few ladies who like to decorate their bags.  In fact, I wanted to see their lovelies so I started a thread just for them.  You should check it out....here's the link

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/bag-charms-897117.html

Some of these ladies have some really neat charms!


----------



## myluvofbags

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.



Such a happy bright color.   The charm color is right on for your bag.   You should post this in the charm thread too!


----------



## Presents4me

Love your medium fuchsia! I have the watermelon and pale pink. It's such a great color.  Would you consider wearing yours through all seasons? Or is this a fashion no no. [emoji29]


----------



## Presents4me

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. [emoji4] She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.




Love your medium fuchsia! I have the watermelon and pale pink. It's such a great color.  Would you consider wearing yours through all seasons? Or is this a fashion no no. [emoji29]


----------



## Presents4me

After purchasing a watermelon and pale pink Selmas in medium, I decided I need a neutral color. I love the peanut color! So here it is.


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.


This is such a great color on the Selma.  I love the bag charm, too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.



I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?



Fuschia has a purple hue/ undertone to it. It's easy to see when its not in direct daylight, and looks more like a darker pink when it is. I have a Jet set in this color, love it to bits!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Presents4me said:


> After purchasing a watermelon and pale pink Selmas in medium, I decided I need a neutral color. I love the peanut color! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939031




Lovely!!!
I love peanut! And pale pink and watermelon. We have the exact same taste !


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?




Ditto!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?




It's not just you. It is definitely darker with more purple undertones.....[emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

Presents4me said:


> After purchasing a watermelon and pale pink Selmas in medium, I decided I need a neutral color. I love the peanut color! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939031




Love this color!!!![emoji1]


----------



## iheart_purses

Presents4me said:


> Love your medium fuchsia! I have the watermelon and pale pink. It's such a great color.  Would you consider wearing yours through all seasons? Or is this a fashion no no. [emoji29]



I also have a fuchsia and I wear it through all seasons, I think fuchsia is the perfect colour to get away with all year round because it is deep. It looks awesome with black and great with bright spring outfits. I think you could pull off pale pink in the winter too why not! With an ivory pea coat it would look pretty. Coral too I'm sure. Most colours are more versatile than you think with the right thing.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?



Definitely photographs differently... Ive taken quite a few pictures of mine and it always looks like Raspberry 

I found the most accurate pics come from a darker room or a cloudy day.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls, I'm currently in Germany and MK has medium selma in Dark Dune!! Its about £50 cheaper than in the UK. Is it too similar to large Dark Khaki or should I pick it up?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I'm currently in Germany and MK has medium selma in Dark Dune!! Its about £50 cheaper than in the UK. Is it too similar to large Dark Khaki or should I pick it up?


Dark khaki is a lighter shade than dark dune.  Dark khaki is really a "light khaki" color and dark dune is a brownish-grey taupe.  They look similar in pictures, but different in real life.  If you are looking for a smaller Selma (medium) and a darker neutral (dark dune) then get it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.

Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.

Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.

What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.
> 
> Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.
> 
> Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.
> 
> What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?



I haven't seen blush in RL, but I have bags in both grey and dark dune. I'm really fond of my dark dune, I've got two bags in this color. Goes with anything as it is a warm toned color. Lucky you!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, I'm currently in Germany and MK has medium selma in Dark Dune!! Its about £50 cheaper than in the UK. Is it too similar to large Dark Khaki or should I pick it up?



Dark dune is a great neutral color.   To me it is more on the gray family and khaki is more tan/browns.  Two very different colors.


----------



## conrad18

cdtracing said:


> That's such a beautiful bag!  You're ready for Spring & Summer!!
> 
> Yes, we have quite a few ladies who like to decorate their bags.  In fact, I wanted to see their lovelies so I started a thread just for them.  You should check it out....here's the link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/bag-charms-897117.html
> 
> Some of these ladies have some really neat charms!





myluvofbags said:


> Such a happy bright color.   The charm color is right on for your bag.   You should post this in the charm thread too!



Thank you! I love bag charms and will def check out the thread! &#128522;




Presents4me said:


> Love your medium fuchsia! I have the watermelon and pale pink. It's such a great color.  Would you consider wearing yours through all seasons? Or is this a fashion no no. [emoji29]



Yes, I consider Fuschia an all season color! I think the color would look great with a navy or dark grey coat, jeans, and boots! She's very versatile. 




ubo22 said:


> This is such a great color on the Selma.  I love the bag charm, too!



Thank you! 




Pinkalicious said:


> I love this!! I saw fuschia IRL and it seemed to have a more purpleish tone. Am I hallucinating or does it just photograph differently in pics?



To my eye, I can only see the purple undertone under fluorescent light (like in my office bathroom). In natural light, she looks like a medium pink that actually leans warm. Maybe that's just me though?


----------



## conrad18

Presents4me said:


> After purchasing a watermelon and pale pink Selmas in medium, I decided I need a neutral color. I love the peanut color! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939031



Great pick! I love Peanut and actually like it more than Luggage, which I know most people consider the classic MK color. Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?




Oh my gosh so many options! The pearl gray sounds gorgeous. I posted a pic somewhere in this thread comparing dark dune to dark khaki. To me I didn't need two medium Selma satchels in those colors so I went with dark dune. I still needed a warmer tan so I picked up peanut messenger. 

If you are looking for something more pink what about pale pink? I haven't seen blush yet but it also sounds divine. 

Which color goes best with your skin tone out of all 3? 
Are you needing a medium satchel or messenger? 

I personally love the messenger in studs and would choose pearl gray with silver studs  but ultimately it's your choice! 

What other bags do you have in your collection?


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.
> 
> Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.
> 
> Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.
> 
> What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?



I have the dark dune and it's a great neutral! I would say get that color;  although pearl grey is a lovely color as well. They are all great choices and you can't really go wrong with either color


----------



## cny1941

Presents4me said:


> After purchasing a watermelon and pale pink Selmas in medium, I decided I need a neutral color. I love the peanut color! So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939031




I'm debating between black and peanut Selma. I can't decide. Peanut is stunning and black is perfect for work. I wish I could have both


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> I'm debating between black and peanut Selma. I can't decide. Peanut is stunning and black is perfect for work. I wish I could have both


If you need it for work, then get black.  If it's more for every day, work and play, then get peanut.


----------



## melbo

cny1941 said:


> I'm debating between black and peanut Selma. I can't decide. Peanut is stunning and black is perfect for work. I wish I could have both



I say get the black, especially because it's for work. You'll be happy you could bring a beautiful bag with you!


----------



## conrad18

cny1941 said:


> I'm debating between black and peanut Selma. I can't decide. Peanut is stunning and black is perfect for work. I wish I could have both



My vote goes for Peanut! I love the color and also because (and I might be the only one) I really dislike black bags. &#128533; May I ask why you can't use peanut for work? TBH, I think it's a great neutral color that would work with everything.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I haven't seen blush in RL, but I have bags in both grey and dark dune. I'm really fond of my dark dune, I've got two bags in this color. Goes with anything as it is a warm toned color. Lucky you!



I suit warm tone eye make up best, like smokey browns and golds so maybe dark dune is best? Good point chick x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh my gosh so many options! The pearl gray sounds gorgeous. I posted a pic somewhere in this thread comparing dark dune to dark khaki. To me I didn't need two medium Selma satchels in those colors so I went with dark dune. I still needed a warmer tan so I picked up peanut messenger.
> 
> If you are looking for something more pink what about pale pink? I haven't seen blush yet but it also sounds divine.
> 
> Which color goes best with your skin tone out of all 3?
> Are you needing a medium satchel or messenger?
> 
> I personally love the messenger in studs and would choose pearl gray with silver studs  but ultimately it's your choice!
> 
> What other bags do you have in your collection?



Am thinking about a summer bag so probably something smaller either a messenger or medium selma. I look best in warmer colours with skin tone but wear lots of black, blue, white, cream as well. Got the pale pink jet set cross body, large dark khaki selma, a couple of soft leather non MK bags. One is cross body, slightly larger than MK medium messenger, and I tend to use that in summer no problem. I think I want them all....


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I have the dark dune and it's a great neutral! I would say get that color;  although pearl grey is a lovely color as well. They are all great choices and you can't really go wrong with either color



Thanks Melbo. DH said same as you he likes pearl grey and dark dune! SA said "to be honest, I don't like Pearl Grey on you. I'm prefer the blush"! I would have taken the blush if they'd had a plain messenger with no gold studs. Was thinking about the nude colour block but plain blush messenger would probably work better with my summer wardrobe. DH said he liked pearl grey as it looked more like silver. Love him, so long suffering..


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Dark dune is a great neutral color.   To me it is more on the gray family and khaki is more tan/browns.  Two very different colors.



I think you're right hon, esp as they had a dark dune messenger. So different to large dark khaki Selma...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pictures! Pearl grey and blush


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Pictures! Dark grey and blush



The bag to the left looks like peanut.   Sometimes pictures are so hard to tell.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.
> 
> Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.
> 
> Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.
> 
> What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?


 



DiamondsForever said:


> I suit warm tone eye make up best, like smokey browns and golds so maybe dark dune is best? Good point chick x


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Am thinking about a summer bag so probably something smaller either a messenger or medium selma. I look best in warmer colours with skin tone but wear lots of black, blue, white, cream as well. Got the pale pink jet set cross body, large dark khaki selma, a couple of soft leather non MK bags. One is cross body, slightly larger than MK medium messenger, and I tend to use that in summer no problem. I think I want them all....


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Melbo. DH said same as you he likes pearl grey and dark dune! SA said "to be honest, I don't like Pearl Grey on you. I'm prefer the blush"! I would have taken the blush if they'd had a plain messenger with no gold studs. Was thinking about the nude colour block but plain blush messenger would probably work better with my summer wardrobe. DH said he liked pearl grey as it looked more like silver. Love him, so long suffering..


 
You've mentioned a few times that you look best in warmer toned colors.  I wouldn't consider dark dune a warm toned color, more greyish taupe.  For browns, I think the dark khaki that you already have is the best for you.  Maybe you should take a look at peanut, too.  It has yellow undertones.

For something warmer than the browns, I'd really focus on that blush color and the nude on the nude/white/peanut colorblock.  Also pale pink.

Your DH is right about pearl grey.  It's closer to a silver, so is a great neutral if you want to add more of a silver to your collection.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Pictures! Dark grey and blush



Wow...I just can't grasp what blush looks like. Is it a bit pink?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush.



So pretty!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty!!!!



Lol that's the problem, they're all so pretty! I can't decide, going to sleep on it. Got a few days to decide. Love pale pink or hot colours in summer with white trousers and nude sandals so blush would go great with those. Conversely wear lots of black, blue, grey, white, cream in winter which go great with pearl grey and dark dune.

BTW, I spied the white crocheted dress that's in the catalogue and that is tdf as well!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> You've mentioned a few times that you look best in warmer toned colors.  I wouldn't consider dark dune a warm toned color, more greyish taupe.  For browns, I think the dark khaki that you already have is the best for you.  Maybe you should take a look at peanut, too.  It has yellow undertones.
> 
> For something warmer than the browns, I'd really focus on that blush color and the nude on the nude/white/peanut colorblock.  Also pale pink.
> 
> Your DH is right about pearl grey.  It's closer to a silver, so is a great neutral if you want to add more of a silver to your collection.



Thanks Ubo, you always give great advise! I think blush trumps nude colour block for me, be easier to use in summer. Not so keen on the gold studs on it but love the silver studs on the grey!

How do you do multiple quotes? x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow...I just can't grasp what blush looks like. Is it a bit pink?


The SA said pink / cream, but I didn't see much pink. Its much lighter than Dark Khaki, like a true cream colour IMHO. Its defo blush, not peanut, I checked the ticket to be sure


----------



## Uthra11

DiamondsForever said:


> Pictures! Dark grey and blush




Is the grey a new color? What is it called?


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> The SA said pink / cream, but I didn't see much pink. Its much lighter than Dark Khaki, like a true cream colour IMHO. Its defo blush, not peanut, I checked the ticket to be sure



Is Blush a new colour currently sold in the USA? I have a soft spot for this colour


----------



## DiamondsForever

Uthra11 said:


> Is the grey a new color? What is it called?



Oops, sorry my fault I meant pearl grey. Don't know if its been done with silver studs before? The studs look great in silver IMO.


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Is Blush a new colour currently sold in the USA? I have a soft spot for this colour



Not sure if its sold in the USA hon. Just spotted this in Germany today. They told me they just got it in yesterday.


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> The SA said pink / cream, but I didn't see much pink. Its much lighter than Dark Khaki, like a true cream colour IMHO. Its defo blush, not peanut, I checked the ticket to be sure





DiamondsForever said:


> Not sure if its sold in the USA hon. Just spotted this in Germany today. They told me they just got it in yesterday.



 Nice!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Nice!!!!



I'm starting to think that looking at pictures again.


----------



## Presents4me

cny1941 said:


> I'm debating between black and peanut Selma. I can't decide. Peanut is stunning and black is perfect for work. I wish I could have both




I'd say peanut! I think the Selma looks best in light colors. My opinion. Especially if you're getting the medium! Tan goes with any color too!


----------



## Presents4me

conrad18 said:


> My vote goes for Peanut! I love the color and also because (and I might be the only one) I really dislike black bags. [emoji53] May I ask why you can't use peanut for work? TBH, I think it's a great neutral color that would work with everything.




I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I find black bags rather boring! I love brownish tones as well as fun colorful ones. It's your bag, flaunt it and make it fun!!


----------



## Presents4me

DiamondsForever said:


> Pictures! Pearl grey and blush




The blush is such a versatile classic color. I must check this out!


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> My vote goes for Peanut! I love the color and also because (and I might be the only one) I really dislike black bags. &#128533; May I ask why you can't use peanut for work? TBH, I think it's a great neutral color that would work with everything.





Presents4me said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I find black bags rather boring! I love brownish tones as well as fun colorful ones. It's your bag, flaunt it and make it fun!!


I also prefer brown tones and love my large luggage Selma as an every day, year round color.  But in work environments or for formal events, sometimes black is called for.  And if you don't own at least one great black bag then you'll really be at a loss.  It's very rare that I wear all black, but when I do I really need to carry either my black n/s Hamilton tote, my black Miranda tote (less formal but still works), or my black LV Alma.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Presents4me said:


> The blush is such a versatile classic color. I must check this out!



Some of the blush bags had rose gold hw if that's of interest. Not the Selma but some other styles.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol that's the problem, they're all so pretty! I can't decide, going to sleep on it. Got a few days to decide. Love pale pink or hot colours in summer with white trousers and nude sandals so blush would go great with those. Conversely wear lots of black, blue, grey, white, cream in winter which go great with pearl grey and dark dune.
> 
> BTW, I spied the white crocheted dress that's in the catalogue and that is tdf as well!


Both pearl grey and dark dune go with pretty much everything.  I just depends whether you prefer light grey/silver or brownish-grey.



DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo, you always give great advise! I think blush trumps nude colour block for me, be easier to use in summer. Not so keen on the gold studs on it but love the silver studs on the grey!
> 
> How do you do multiple quotes? x


 
I would keep searching for blush without studs.  Pearl grey with silver studs is so pretty!  You multi-quote by selecting the circles next to each quote you'd like to include in your response and then hitting "QUOTE" on the last one.  All of them will show up in your reply box.



DiamondsForever said:


> The SA said pink / cream, but I didn't see much pink. Its much lighter than Dark Khaki, like a true cream colour IMHO. Its defo blush, not peanut, I checked the ticket to be sure


It sounds like blush is an off-white, cream with just a hint of pink in it.  Dark khaki is actually a lighter khaki color.  Peanut is a light brown with yellow undertones.  So from lighter to darker would be blush, dark khaki, and then peanut.  Thanks for the pictures.  I haven't seen blush in the USA.  Maybe it's our nude color.



DiamondsForever said:


> Oops, sorry my fault I meant pearl grey. Don't know if its been done with silver studs before? The studs look great in silver IMO.


Pearl grey only comes with silver hardware, as far as I know.  I don't know about the studded version, but I think it would have silver studs, as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush.



This is a better pic.  It does look like a nice neutral color.  I will be taking a look at this one!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Am thinking about a summer bag so probably something smaller either a messenger or medium selma. I look best in warmer colours with skin tone but wear lots of black, blue, white, cream as well. Got the pale pink jet set cross body, large dark khaki selma, a couple of soft leather non MK bags. One is cross body, slightly larger than MK medium messenger, and I tend to use that in summer no problem. I think I want them all....



I agree that blush looks really good, but is it too similar to your dark khaki? For me I don't like to have selmas in colors that are TOO close to each other. Dark dune sounds like it will go into your collection nicely but I think it leans towards cool tone (for me anyway cuz I have yellow undertones). It seems like pearl gray is out of the picture for you, so now it's down to blush or dark dune? What about a fun color like aquamarine?


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> If you need it for work, then get black.  If it's more for every day, work and play, then get peanut.







melbo said:


> I say get the black, especially because it's for work. You'll be happy you could bring a beautiful bag with you!







conrad18 said:


> My vote goes for Peanut! I love the color and also because (and I might be the only one) I really dislike black bags. [emoji53] May I ask why you can't use peanut for work? TBH, I think it's a great neutral color that would work with everything.







Presents4me said:


> I'd say peanut! I think the Selma looks best in light colors. My opinion. Especially if you're getting the medium! Tan goes with any color too!




Thank you for all inputs! Peanut is a good choice for work I know but when it comes to something formal then black just plays safe. I saw peanut Selma and I think it's stunning. This is really hard....


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> Thank you for all inputs! Peanut is a good choice for work I know but when it comes to something formal then black just plays safe. I saw peanut Selma and I think it's stunning. This is really hard....



I really love the selma in peanut BUT i do agree that everyone needs a black bag for work  I think you should look into different black bags and stick with the selma peanut. Personally I love the large colette in black.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> There are more options! Just been into a bigger branch and they have "blush" which just came in yesterday apparently. I compared it with dark khaki and its much lighter cream colour. Wish it was more pink. They had plain medium selma or selma messenger with gold studs.
> 
> Also had pearl grey. Plain medium selma with SHW or selma messenger with silver studs.
> 
> Just too many options! I've retired to Starbucks to consider it all.
> 
> What would you guys choose out of blush, dark dune or pearl grey?


My order:
1. Pearl Grey
2. Dark Dune
3. Blush


----------



## paula3boys

Am I the only one that doesn't like studs or grommets? Lol. I guess I'm an outsider.

Out of the choices above I prefer dark dune as it has been more unique and harder to find shade. Pearl grey seems to be around to stay. Blush just makes me think of color transfer


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like studs or grommets? Lol. I guess I'm an outsider.
> 
> Out of the choices above I prefer dark dune as it has been more unique and harder to find shade. Pearl grey seems to be around to stay. Blush just makes me think of color transfer



I never liked studs and I don't really like grommets but the studs grew on me. I think it makes such a reserved looking bag look more funky


----------



## _jssaa

DiamondsForever said:


> Pictures! Pearl grey and blush



Omg I want that pearl grey studded messenger so bad!! Been trying to look for a medium pearl grey messenger everywhere with no luck, didn't think there was a studded version! Even better!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like studs or grommets? Lol. I guess I'm an outsider.
> 
> Out of the choices above I prefer dark dune as it has been more unique and harder to find shade. Pearl grey seems to be around to stay. Blush just makes me think of color transfer



I don't care for studs too much but I like the look of grommets on some bags.  I agree about dark dune,  it's really hard to find now.   When I spotted a cynthia in dark dune recently I snapped it up!  Great universal color.


----------



## debunga81

conrad18 said:


> Here's Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware heading out to lunch with me. &#128522; She's my bag of the week (I switch out my bags every Sunday night), and I love the fun pop of color she adds to my outfits. I even painted my nails a coordinating pink color. Lol
> 
> BTW, does anyone else add bag charms to their Selmas? I do to almost all of mine. I think it's the perfect bag for it, and I love the little extra it adds. I wish MK came out with more bag charms to choose from.


Bag twins .. Here's mine photographed  in different lighting


----------



## Pinkalicious

debunga81 said:


> Bag twins .. Here's mine photographed  in different lighting



she's gorgeous! loving all the bright colors lately!!

just got my pale pink messenger delivered 2 days earlier..there's a dent maybe from shipping, as the box was small. makes me think this was a display as it didn't have all the normal paper wrapped around the hardware  the dent wouldn't bother me that much but it's on the front and pretty noticeable. it's a shame macy's packed it so haphazardly. i'll hang onto this until i get my studded pale pink messenger so i can figure out which one suits me better. hoping the studded messenger won't have any flaws.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> she's gorgeous! loving all the bright colors lately!!
> 
> just got my pale pink messenger delivered 2 days earlier..there's a dent maybe from shipping, as the box was small. makes me think this was a display as it didn't have all the normal paper wrapped around the hardware  the dent wouldn't bother me that much but it's on the front and pretty noticeable. it's a shame macy's packed it so haphazardly. i'll hang onto this until i get my studded pale pink messenger so i can figure out which one suits me better. hoping the studded messenger won't have any flaws.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




The medium Selma I ordered from Macy's was shipped in the bag, not the box..unbelievable! Fortunately there was no scratch or dent. You should get the bag exchanged. I believe they still have plenty of pale pink in stock. Pick the flawless one.


----------



## cny1941

debunga81 said:


> Bag twins .. Here's mine photographed  in different lighting




Wow..so beautiful!


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> I really love the selma in peanut BUT i do agree that everyone needs a black bag for work  I think you should look into different black bags and stick with the selma peanut. Personally I love the large colette in black.




Thank you. I never seen Colette in person, maybe I should check it out )


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Some of the blush bags had rose gold hw if that's of interest. Not the Selma but some other styles.



Rose gold????


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I really love the selma in peanut BUT i do agree that everyone needs a black bag for work  I think you should look into different black bags and stick with the selma peanut. Personally I love the large colette in black.







cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I never seen Colette in person, maybe I should check it out )




I agree. Definitely check it out. The large Colette in black would be a great looking (and functional) work bag.....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Rose gold????



 It was on some of the blush bags. If we go back I'll try to remember which styles.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> The medium Selma I ordered from Macy's was shipped in the bag, not the box..unbelievable! Fortunately there was no scratch or dent. You should get the bag exchanged. I believe they still have plenty of pale pink in stock. Pick the flawless one.



Yeah same here, the way they packed it was just in the plastic MK bag and then not protected by anything and smashed into the tiniest box. It looked like the size of a shoebox, I wasn't sure how they squeezed the messenger in there. Both of my local Macy's do not carry the pale pink medium messenger unfortunately so I had to have it shipped from another store. I will likely just return this one and keep the studded.


----------



## iheart_purses

Just got a medium Selma in DARK DUNE! My life is pretty much complete. I was going to buy pale pink and got talking to the sa and dark dune came up and she told me they had some hiding in the back that just came in. Will post pics later!!!


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Just got a medium Selma in DARK DUNE! My life is pretty much complete. I was going to buy pale pink and got talking to the sa and dark dune came up and she told me they had some hiding in the back that just came in. Will post pics later!!!



You got lucky! That is awesome. Congrats


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Just got a medium Selma in DARK DUNE! My life is pretty much complete. I was going to buy pale pink and got talking to the sa and dark dune came up and she told me they had some hiding in the back that just came in. Will post pics later!!!



Ooo show us please! I'm still mulling over dark dune, have until Saturday to decide...  congrats, wear and enjoy.


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> Just got a medium Selma in DARK DUNE! My life is pretty much complete. I was going to buy pale pink and got talking to the sa and dark dune came up and she told me they had some hiding in the back that just came in. Will post pics later!!!



Congrats!   Lol, love how you left a little wiggle room with "pretty much" complete.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats!   Lol, love how you left a little wiggle room with "pretty much" complete.




Isn't that all of us?!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm thinking about getting a studded messenger in dark dune tomorrow.... What do you all think? Bit worried about colour transfer on blush or pearl grey.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm thinking about getting a studded messenger in dark dune tomorrow.... What do you all think? Bit worried about colour transfer on blush or pearl grey.



Well, I haven't had my dark dune that long, but I wore my Navy blue coat (major color transfer) and nothing happened! Not even on the handles. It makes me think that it is a lot more resistant to dirt and dye.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm thinking about getting a studded messenger in dark dune tomorrow.... What do you all think? Bit worried about colour transfer on blush or pearl grey.



I wear my dark dune cynthia alot and never had any color transfer issues.  I love that bag mostly because of the color!  I think dark dune is a great color and am glad I managed to find one after it was out for like forever.   Lol.  Looks like they are bringing the color back.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I love my dark dune selma! I throw it around a lot and it looks brand new haha. It's definitely my bag that I don't have to baby all the time. Also gets the most compliments..such a unique color.


----------



## iheart_purses

Here it is! My Medium Dark Dune Selma. this is a big deal for me because this colour in this size/style never came to Canada last time.

Two things: The Dark due is slightly off from the last ones: I have a dark dune messenger and I did a close up comparison, the older one is slightly pinker, the newer one is slightly more greenish

The selma has slightly changed in Dimensions, she is a little bit taller than my older selma, I took a picture of them beside eachother.  Has anyone else noticed this???? Sorry If it has already been discussed and I missed it

(I painfully tried to post more pics but this is just not working for me tonight)


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Ooo show us please! I'm still mulling over dark dune, have until Saturday to decide...  congrats, wear and enjoy.


Honestly dark dune is the best colour, it is my favorite, this is my second selma in dark dune, I have the messenger already and it is Honestly the most versatile thing I have, and I have not had a problem with transfer, I am obsessed with dark jeans (I really ruined my light brown coach and white is completely out of the question) Such a hard colour to find and they seem to sell out super fast, so if you have the opportunity to get one JUMP. That is what I did, fully went to get a pale pink messenger but when I found out they had dark dune, in ALL sizes it was now or never.


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Here it is! My Medium Dark Dune Selma. this is a big deal for me because this colour in this size/style never came to Canada last time.
> 
> Two things: The Dark due is slightly off from the last ones: I have a dark dune messenger and I did a close up comparison, the older one is slightly pinker, the newer one is slightly more greenish
> 
> The selma has slightly changed in Dimensions, she is a little bit taller than my older selma, I took a picture of them beside eachother.  Has anyone else noticed this???? Sorry If it has already been discussed and I missed it
> 
> (I painfully tried to post more pics but this is just not working for me tonight)




Can you post comparison of both dark dunes? This pic does have green to it


----------



## ley2

@iheart_purses how long ago was ur navy medium selma?


----------



## iheart_purses

ley2 said:


> @iheart_purses how long ago was ur navy medium selma?



That is a black one, just got her last year, sept/October. Also matches the size of my Fuchsia. These new selmas are clearly bigger once you get a chance to look at them. 

I'll post a better colour pic and one with a measuring tape as soon as I get a chance to.


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> Here it is! My Medium Dark Dune Selma. this is a big deal for me because this colour in this size/style never came to Canada last time.
> 
> Two things: The Dark due is slightly off from the last ones: I have a dark dune messenger and I did a close up comparison, the older one is slightly pinker, the newer one is slightly more greenish
> 
> The selma has slightly changed in Dimensions, she is a little bit taller than my older selma, I took a picture of them beside eachother.  Has anyone else noticed this???? Sorry If it has already been discussed and I missed it
> 
> (I painfully tried to post more pics but this is just not working for me tonight)



I noticed that some time ago and mentioned it on this thread. Nobody seemed to comment on it.

My dark dune is taller and wider than my navy and black selmas. I purchased navy last spring from Macy's, dark dune in August from Lord and Taylor, and black in October from Von Maur. I also noticed the leather on my dark dune is not as sturdy as my black or navy selmas, it seems to be softer saffiano.


----------



## iheart_purses

2 stars said:


> I noticed that some time ago and mentioned it on this thread. Nobody seemed to comment on it.
> 
> My dark dune is taller and wider than my navy and black selmas. I purchased navy last spring from Macy's, dark dune in August from Lord and Taylor, and black in October from Von Maur. I also noticed the leather on my dark dune is not as sturdy as my black or navy selmas, it seems to be softer saffiano.



Thank you, I'm glad I am not crazy! 
So it's not a time frame issue it's a color related difference? I noticed someone else posted a pic of her peanut Selma a few days ago and I thought it looked a little off size as well....


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I noticed that some time ago and mentioned it on this thread. Nobody seemed to comment on it.
> 
> My dark dune is taller and wider than my navy and black selmas. I purchased navy last spring from Macy's, dark dune in August from Lord and Taylor, and black in October from Von Maur. I also noticed the leather on my dark dune is not as sturdy as my black or navy selmas, it seems to be softer saffiano.










iheart_purses said:


> Thank you, I'm glad I am not crazy!
> So it's not a time frame issue it's a color related difference? I noticed someone else posted a pic of her peanut Selma a few days ago and I thought it looked a little off size as well....



That's so weird. I have 2 Selma's and I bought them this year so I couldn't say much about the size difference. Would like to know how much bigger the bag is and if they changed the dark dune color.


----------



## iheart_purses

melbo said:


> That's so weird. I have 2 Selma's and I bought them this year so I couldn't say much about the size difference. Would like to know how much bigger the bag is and if they changed the dark dune color.



I just took mine and measured they are literally a fraction of an inch different each way. To the point where we are talking like 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch, I measured and remeasured but I feel everytime I hold the bag by the handles, because it is brand new, it feels like it is sinking into its sitting shape and the size is becoming less noticeable? Does that make sense? It also feels less stiff than my other bags, which I have had a lot longer.


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> I just took mine and measured they are literally a fraction of an inch different each way. To the point where we are talking like 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch, I measured and remeasured but I feel everytime I hold the bag by the handles, because it is brand new, it feels like it is sinking into its sitting shape and the size is becoming less noticeable? Does that make sense? It also feels less stiff than my other bags, which I have had a lot longer.



Yes, it does! Is it noticeable?


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> I just took mine and measured they are literally a fraction of an inch different each way. To the point where we are talking like 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch, I measured and remeasured but I feel everytime I hold the bag by the handles, because it is brand new, it feels like it is sinking into its sitting shape and the size is becoming less noticeable? Does that make sense? It also feels less stiff than my other bags, which I have had a lot longer.



Mine also feels less stiff compared to my other 2 selmas. I can fit more stuff in my dark dune, I feel like it's bigger internally. I will try to post pictures this afternoon. I'm so glad i'm not the only one that has noticed this.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Mine also feels less stiff compared to my other 2 selmas. I can fit more stuff in my dark dune, I feel like it's bigger internally. I will try to post pictures this afternoon. I'm so glad i'm not the only one that has noticed this.



Do you think this is because of the color? My Sutton in dark dune seems more flexible compared to my Selma, but then again, it's a whole different style.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Do you think this is because of the color? My Sutton in dark dune seems more flexible compared to my Selma, but then again, it's a whole different style.


I think it's only a Selma issue.  I bet you the medium dark dune Selmas were manufactured in a different country/factory than the rest of the colors.  I have a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and it's exactly the same as my black n/s Hamilton tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I have a pearl grey mini messenger and have never had an issue with color transfer.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls! I went back today and purchased the blush medium messenger with gold studs! It looks more pink IRL than I first thought... Now wondering I should exchange for pearl grey messenger or blush medium selma...
Dark dune didn't speak to me as much IRL the second time... Think its because I already have large dark khaki which I love.

Tomorrow is last chance to exchange before the next part of my trip.. All opinions welcome.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I went back today and purchased the blush medium messenger with gold studs! It looks more pink IRL than I first thought... Now wondering I should exchange for pearl grey messenger or blush medium selma...
> Dark dune didn't speak to me as much IRL the second time... Think its because I already have large dark khaki which I love.
> 
> Tomorrow is last chance to exchange before the next part of my trip.. All opinions welcome.


It sounds like you really like the blush color, so I would stick with that.  However, didn't you want it without studs?  Personally, I'd go with the blush medium Selma satchel without studs.  Longer term, I think you'll get more use out of it than the medium Selma messenger, especially since you already own another cross-body bag.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls! I went back today and purchased the blush medium messenger with gold studs! It looks more pink IRL than I first thought... Now wondering I should exchange for pearl grey messenger or blush medium selma...
> Dark dune didn't speak to me as much IRL the second time... Think its because I already have large dark khaki which I love.
> 
> Tomorrow is last chance to exchange before the next part of my trip.. All opinions welcome.


 
The studs were what held me back as well...I feel they are not as timeless as the plain bag. I also found the pale pink was not as expected in real life, so I was a tad disappointed after hyping it up for soo long and finally making it to the store to see...Anyway go with your gut. Which one makes you most excited when you see it at the store? Which one can you see yourself wearing everywhere? I would go for the Pearl Grey, I absolutely love that colour!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> It sounds like you really like the blush color, so I would stick with that.  However, didn't you want it without studs?  Personally, I'd go with the blush medium Selma satchel without studs.  Longer term, I think you'll get more use out of it than the medium Selma messenger, especially since you already own another cross-body bag.



Thanks Ubo. Can always count on you for good advice! Blush is pretty. Assessing my current collection I have cream Chanel flap bag with SHW, Dark Khaki and Pale Pink jet set crossbody, so not sure I *need* another pale handbag... But blush sure is pretty and would go with everything for summer. Like a weekend bag when I get bored with Khaki. Medium Selma is a great size.

I would have jumped on Dark Dune messenger if it was plain but didn't like the gold studs. They do have medium Selma in Dark Dune, which is a good year round option which is pretty and classic!

Pearl Grey is different to anything else I have and love the SHW and studs. Can you wear this with hot and cool colours, given its quite silvery?

OK going back for an exchange. Decision is between:
1. Medium Selma in Blush.
2. Pearl Grey medium messenger.
3. Medium Selma Dark Dune.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo. Can always count on you for good advice! Blush is pretty. Assessing my current collection I have cream Chanel flap bag with SHW, Dark Khaki and Pale Pink jet set crossbody, so not sure I *need* another pale handbag... But blush sure is pretty and would go with everything for summer. Like a weekend bag when I get bored with Khaki. Medium Selma is a great size.
> 
> I would have jumped on Dark Dune messenger if it was plain but didn't like the gold studs. They do have medium Selma in Dark Dune, which is a good year round option which is pretty and classic!
> 
> Pearl Grey is different to anything else I have and love the SHW and studs. Can you wear this with hot and cool colours, given its quite silvery?
> 
> OK going back for an exchange. Decision is between:
> 1. Medium Selma in Blush.
> 2. Pearl Grey medium messenger.
> 3. Medium Selma Dark Dune.



Gah! Too many lovely choices. Don't go with the "should go, could go, or maybe ". Go with the bag you see yourself grabbing without second guessing. Buy the bag that will go with the outfits you absolute adore right now. Can't wait to see what you pick and good luck! &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo. Can always count on you for good advice! Blush is pretty. Assessing my current collection I have cream Chanel flap bag with SHW, Dark Khaki and Pale Pink jet set crossbody, so not sure I *need* another pale handbag... But blush sure is pretty and would go with everything for summer. Like a weekend bag when I get bored with Khaki. Medium Selma is a great size.
> 
> I would have jumped on Dark Dune messenger if it was plain but didn't like the gold studs. They do have medium Selma in Dark Dune, which is a good year round option which is pretty and classic!
> 
> Pearl Grey is different to anything else I have and love the SHW and studs. Can you wear this with hot and cool colours, given its quite silvery?
> 
> OK going back for an exchange. Decision is between:
> 1. Medium Selma in Blush.
> 2. Pearl Grey medium messenger.
> 3. Medium Selma Dark Dune.


 
Based on your current handbag collection, pearl grey would be the most different color to what you have.  But if you are questioning it, then it's probably not the color for you.  Didn't the SA also say she preferred blush on you over pearl grey?  I love pearl grey and think it would work with almost any color you throw at it, but YOU need to love it, not me.

I also love dark dune and own a bag in that color, but it's just one shade different than dark khaki, which you already have and love.

So...that brings us back to blush.  LOL.


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Ubo. Can always count on you for good advice! Blush is pretty. Assessing my current collection I have cream Chanel flap bag with SHW, Dark Khaki and Pale Pink jet set crossbody, so not sure I *need* another pale handbag... But blush sure is pretty and would go with everything for summer. Like a weekend bag when I get bored with Khaki. Medium Selma is a great size.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have jumped on Dark Dune messenger if it was plain but didn't like the gold studs. They do have medium Selma in Dark Dune, which is a good year round option which is pretty and classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Grey is different to anything else I have and love the SHW and studs. Can you wear this with hot and cool colours, given its quite silvery?
> 
> 
> 
> OK going back for an exchange. Decision is between:
> 
> 1. Medium Selma in Blush.
> 
> 2. Pearl Grey medium messenger.
> 
> 3. Medium Selma Dark Dune.




I have a large pearl grey selma and it's my most versatile bag. It goes with everything and is super classy. Get what YOU love, but you can't go wrong with that color..or any for that matter  it's what works best for your wardrobe AND makes you happy. My pearl grey makes me feel sophisticated lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> The studs were what held me back as well...I feel they are not as timeless as the plain bag. I also found the pale pink was not as expected in real life, so I was a tad disappointed after hyping it up for soo long and finally making it to the store to see...Anyway go with your gut. Which one makes you most excited when you see it at the store? Which one can you see yourself wearing everywhere? I would go for the Pearl Grey, I absolutely love that colour!





melbo said:


> Gah! Too many lovely choices. Don't go with the "should go, could go, or maybe ". Go with the bag you see yourself grabbing without second guessing. Buy the bag that will go with the outfits you absolute adore right now. Can't wait to see what you pick and good luck! &#128522;





ubo22 said:


> Based on your current handbag collection, pearl grey would be the most different color to what you have.  But if you are questioning it, then it's probably not the color for you.  Didn't the SA also say she preferred blush on you over pearl grey?  I love pearl grey and think it would work with almost any color you throw at it, but YOU need to love it, not me.
> 
> I also love dark dune and own a bag in that color, but it's just one shade different than dark khaki, which you already have and love.
> 
> So...that brings us back to blush.  LOL.





Bootlover07 said:


> I have a large pearl grey selma and it's my most versatile bag. It goes with everything and is super classy. Get what YOU love, but you can't go wrong with that color..or any for that matter  it's what works best for your wardrobe AND makes you happy. My pearl grey makes me feel sophisticated lol



You ladies are all awesome. Thanks for your opinions. I just tried blush on with a white top and its sooo pretty... Question now is keep medium messenger and live with gold studs or swap for medium selma? So wish they had plain messenger....
I'm also tempted by pearl grey messenger with silver studs. Just love studs when they're silver. 
Feel an exchange for medium blush selma and pearl grey messenger coming on... Then no more neutral bags!

This is going to be an expensive trip. I arrive in Dubai Sunday morning. Expecting "hot" colours galore... 

DH doesn't want to discuss the issue of bags any further tonight...


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> You ladies are all awesome. Thanks for your opinions. I just tried blush on with a white top and its sooo pretty... Question now is keep medium messenger and live with gold studs or swap for medium selma? So wish they had plain messenger....
> 
> I'm also tempted by pearl grey messenger with silver studs. Just love studs when they're silver.
> 
> Feel an exchange for medium blush selma and pearl grey messenger coming on... Then no more neutral bags!
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be an expensive trip. I arrive in Dubai Sunday morning. Expecting "hot" colours galore...
> 
> 
> 
> DH doesn't want to discuss the issue of bags any further tonight...




If I found a pearl grey messenger with studs I would get it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just remembered I have some blush pink heels at home which I couldn't wear with pale pink as it was too bright. Blush should go with those....


----------



## DiamondsForever

Better photo of the blush colour for you guys!


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Better photo of the blush colour for you guys!



Must be a hard decision. Pearl Grey and Blush are equally beautiful and easy to match with outfits! Which one did you end up choosing? 
I haven't seen any Blush bags around yet, wonder if it's exclusive to certain countries?


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Must be a hard decision. Pearl Grey and Blush are equally beautiful and easy to match with outfits! Which one did you end up choosing?
> I haven't seen any Blush bags around yet, wonder if it's exclusive to certain countries?



I'm going with medium selma in blush no studs. Its so pretty, love it!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm going with medium selma in blush no studs. Its so pretty, love it!



&#128151; I absolutely love pastels and lights. I have a weak spot for those colors. Good choice!


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Better photo of the blush colour for you guys!





DiamondsForever said:


> I'm going with medium selma in blush no studs. Its so pretty, love it!



Messenger or satchel?
Cannot wait to see some photos or mod shot!!!
Does anyone know if the colour Blush is available in department stores?
I have never heard of it before.


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Messenger or satchel?
> Cannot wait to see some photos or mod shot!!!
> Does anyone know if the colour Blush is available in department stores?
> I have never heard of it before.



Medium satchel. Its so pretty and classic, I'm in love! Its perfect for summer.

 I'll post some pictures for you guys in next couple of days as off to the airport shortly. I would love it in the messenger size if the messenger had been plain or with silver studs. I was concerned the gold studs on the messenger would scratch or fade over time. 

The SA said Blush is brand new to Germany just this week. Def not seen it in the UK.

It was the Cynthia that was Blush with RGHW.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> &#128151; I absolutely love pastels and lights. I have a weak spot for those colors. Good choice!



Thanks Melbo, me too! Now looking for a medium messenger in a fun hot colour then I'm done for a little while


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Medium satchel. Its so pretty and classic, I'm in love! Its perfect for summer.
> 
> I'll post some pictures for you guys in next couple of days as off to the airport shortly. I would love it in the messenger size if the messenger had been plain or with silver studs. I was concerned the gold studs on the messenger would scratch or fade over time.
> 
> The SA said Blush is brand new to Germany just this week. Def not seen it in the UK.
> 
> It was the Cynthia that was Blush with RGHW.



Ooh soo exciting! Can't wait to see your mod shots! Godspeed!


----------



## BKALWAYS

Hello ladies!! I'm new here  I bought my first Selma here in the UK when there was a sale in Selfridges on The large black Selma which I had been eyeing for agggggges. 
After only a few days of using I was pretty upset coz this bag I wanted for so long is just sooo heavy on my arm when I put all my stuff in!! I was gona sell it but decided I would regret it..... Doesn't anyone else find it very heavy? Also does everyone's Selma have wobbly edges?? Bit disappointed or am I being too fussy ?!! The edges either side of the zip


----------



## ubo22

BKALWAYS said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm new here  I bought my first Selma here in the UK when there was a sale in Selfridges on The large black Selma which I had been eyeing for agggggges.
> After only a few days of using I was pretty upset coz this bag I wanted for so long is just sooo heavy on my arm when I put all my stuff in!! I was gona sell it but decided I would regret it..... Doesn't anyone else find it very heavy? Also does everyone's Selma have wobbly edges?? Bit disappointed or am I being too fussy ?!! The edges either side of the zip


Those "wobbly edges" are caused by the short handles pressing up against the top edge of the bag when they are upright.  The edges are easily straightened out by hand.  Just use your fingers gently to press the top edge back into a straight line.  No problem.

Is your Selma a medium or a large?  The medium Selma weighs 2 lbs and the large Selma weights 2 lbs 2 oz empty.  When you add your stuff it can get heavy, but I find with my large Selmas that I really don't notice the weight.  I guess I'm used to it.  My heaviest MK bag by far is the n/s Hamilton tote, so the Selma feels light by comparison.  I think it looks best carried by hand or on the arm, but it also looks good carried by the attachable shoulder strap.  You may consider using the shoulder strap if it's too heavy carrying it by hand.  Why don't you try using the bag for a while to see if you can get used to the weight.  It's a great bag and you might regret selling it before giving it a try.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Those "wobbly edges" are caused by the short handles pressing up against the top edge of the bag when they are upright.  The edges are easily straightened out by hand.  Just use your fingers gently to press the top edge back into a straight line.  No problem.
> 
> Is your Selma a medium or a large?  The medium Selma weighs 2 lbs and the large Selma weights 2 lbs 2 oz empty.  When you add your stuff it can get heavy, but I find with my large Selmas that I really don't notice the weight.  I guess I'm used to it.  My heaviest MK bag by far is the n/s Hamilton tote, so the Selma feels light by comparison.  I think it looks best carried by hand or on the arm, but it also looks good carried by the attachable shoulder strap.  You may consider using the shoulder strap if it's too heavy carrying it by hand.  Why don't you try using the bag for a while to see if you can get used to the weight.  It's a great bag and you might regret selling it before giving it a try.



+1  I agree completely.  Well said, Ubo!


----------



## Sarah03

Here is my first Selma- Medium Aquamarine!  She came wrapped like a mummy. I'm in love with the color- it better warm up soon!!
View attachment 2943269
View attachment 2943270


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my first Selma- Medium Aquamarine!  She came wrapped like a mummy. I'm in love with the color- it better warm up soon!!
> View attachment 2943269
> View attachment 2943270


Gosh!  This is soooo pretty!


----------



## ley2

Anyone has pic comparison selma watermelon and red or chilli? Are they look alike?


----------



## Sarah03

ubo22 said:


> Gosh!  This is soooo pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## BKALWAYS

ubo22 said:


> Those "wobbly edges" are caused by the short handles pressing up against the top edge of the bag when they are upright.  The edges are easily straightened out by hand.  Just use your fingers gently to press the top edge back into a straight line.  No problem.
> 
> Is your Selma a medium or a large?  The medium Selma weighs 2 lbs and the large Selma weights 2 lbs 2 oz empty.  When you add your stuff it can get heavy, but I find with my large Selmas that I really don't notice the weight.  I guess I'm used to it.  My heaviest MK bag by far is the n/s Hamilton tote, so the Selma feels light by comparison.  I think it looks best carried by hand or on the arm, but it also looks good carried by the attachable shoulder strap.  You may consider using the shoulder strap if it's too heavy carrying it by hand.  Why don't you try using the bag for a while to see if you can get used to the weight.  It's a great bag and you might regret selling it before giving it a try.


 Thank you so much for the detailed reply! Yes was trying to straighten by hand didn't really work, guess I need to try a bit harder lol. I didn't realise the cause of it.

My Selma is the large as I got it for work, it really killed my arm the second time I used it which was upsetting as I also like to carry my bags on my arm but i will be using the strap more.. I agree im gona see how I go cause I think I'd regret it otherwise.. I waited so long to get it As well.


----------



## BKALWAYS

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my first Selma- Medium Aquamarine!  She came wrapped like a mummy. I'm in love with the color- it better warm up soon!!



I saw this out shopping today in London in the small size or mini I can't remember its such a lovely colour! Very fresh and summary.  I'm in love with the watermelon colour also that's  beautiful


----------



## BKALWAYS

Does anyone know an American/European site that stocks the pearl grey Selma messenger In medium or small that ships to england? I can not find it ANYWHERE n habe been looking for while now.


----------



## Sarah03

BKALWAYS said:


> I saw this out shopping today in London in the small size or mini I can't remember its such a lovely colour! Very fresh and summary.  I'm in love with the watermelon colour also that's  beautiful




Thank you!  

I agree!  The watermelon is such a pretty color!


----------



## Presents4me

PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?


----------



## ley2

Presents4me said:


> PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?



Vote for pale pink!


----------



## cdtracing

I have a question for you long time Selma addicts.  Does anyone remember what year Michael Kors came out with the Selma in the Iris (Purple) color?


----------



## iheart_purses

ubo22 said:


> I think it's only a Selma issue.  I bet you the medium dark dune Selmas were manufactured in a different country/factory than the rest of the colors.  I have a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and it's exactly the same as my black n/s Hamilton tote.



You are right I just checked my selmas, The Dark dune is made in china
my black and fuchsia are made in vietnam

My Medium selma messenger in Dark Dune from last year is from Indonesia 

I am still having issues trying to post my photos.....I was going to post a few comparison shots between the dark dunes.


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?


I'm partial to blues, so would pick pale blue.


----------



## iheart_purses

Was Blush also called Blossum when it was released in Dubai? 
Also realizing I may have seriously confused pale pink as being this illusive shade...
Glad I didn`t get the pale pink, but I think I`m in serious trouble now.


----------



## ley2

iheart_purses said:


> You are right I just checked my selmas, The Dark dune is made in china
> my black and fuchsia are made in vietnam
> 
> My Medium selma messenger in Dark Dune from last year is from Indonesia
> 
> I am still having issues trying to post my photos.....I was going to post a few comparison shots between the dark dunes.



Which dark dune color shade do u prefer?


----------



## iheart_purses

ley2 said:


> Which dark dune color shade do u prefer?



I prefer the first one, my messenger. But, it is the strangest thing, when I got home the night I bought the satchel and compared the two in my bedroom light that is when I noticed the difference, when I looked at them in daylight the next morning it was barely noticeable. The difference is bound to be there though considering they are made in different countries and I'm sure it's only noticeable by crazies like tpf girls


----------



## ley2

@iheart_purses haha i know what u mean.. *wink*


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my first Selma- Medium Aquamarine!  She came wrapped like a mummy. I'm in love with the color- it better warm up soon!!
> View attachment 2943269
> View attachment 2943270



So pretty!  congrats! I would love to find this colour in a medium messenger.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BKALWAYS said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed reply! Yes was trying to straighten by hand didn't really work, guess I need to try a bit harder lol. I didn't realise the cause of it.
> 
> My Selma is the large as I got it for work, it really killed my arm the second time I used it which was upsetting as I also like to carry my bags on my arm but i will be using the strap more.. I agree im gona see how I go cause I think I'd regret it otherwise.. I waited so long to get it As well.



Hi BKALWAYS, I'm also UK based. Welcome to TPF. Congrats on your Selma, she's beautiful! I have a large Selma in Dark Khaki which I use for work and its great with the shoulder strap so I agree with the other girls, give it a try. I wasn't at all convinced about the large to begin with but am a total convert now. (Long story how I ended up with the large size) I lovvveee it as a work bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Was Blush also called Blossum when it was released in Dubai?
> Also realizing I may have seriously confused pale pink as being this illusive shade...
> Glad I didn`t get the pale pink, but I think I`m in serious trouble now.



Blush does look v.similar to Blossom from the pictures I saw of Blossom online.


----------



## BKALWAYS

Presents4me said:


> PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?


 I would go for pale blue  

I too have been considering the pale blue, give up in my search for a pearl grey selma messenger can not find anywhere 

 Also debating dark dune (though this is hard to find here also) or navy/watermelon. Basically can't make up my mind lol.


----------



## melbo

Presents4me said:


> PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?



Pale blue &#128522;


----------



## melbo

BKALWAYS said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm new here  I bought my first Selma here in the UK when there was a sale in Selfridges on The large black Selma which I had been eyeing for agggggges.
> After only a few days of using I was pretty upset coz this bag I wanted for so long is just sooo heavy on my arm when I put all my stuff in!! I was gona sell it but decided I would regret it..... Doesn't anyone else find it very heavy? Also does everyone's Selma have wobbly edges?? Bit disappointed or am I being too fussy ?!! The edges either side of the zip




Congrats on your new bag!! 
I feel that all bags get heavy when you carry your work in them. I take out my tablet, hand lotion, and phone and i swear it feels 2 lbs lighter! If I got anything smaller my stuff wouldn't fit. When my bag is heavy I switch to hand carrying because I dislike straps. Since it's still new to you, I think eventually you'll get used to the weight of you bag. &#128522;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Presents4me said:


> PALE PINK or PALE BLUE?


Both?
I ended up with both since I couldn't choose.


----------



## BKALWAYS

DiamondsForever said:


> Hi BKALWAYS, I'm also UK based. Welcome to TPF. Congrats on your Selma, she's beautiful! I have a large Selma in Dark Khaki which I use for work and its great with the shoulder strap so I agree with the other girls, give it a try. I wasn't at all convinced about the large to begin with but am a total convert now. (Long story how I ended up with the large size) I lovvveee it as a work bag!


Hi!! Thank you I was eyeing it for a long time. Wow never seen the dark khaki selma actually, Have you posted pics in this thread? I will have a look! Why weren't you convinced was it the weight also? Yes I will thanks I will see how I go


----------



## BKALWAYS

melbo said:


> Congrats on your new bag!!
> I feel that all bags get heavy when you carry your work in them. I take out my tablet, hand lotion, and phone and i swear it feels 2 lbs lighter! If I got anything smaller my stuff wouldn't fit. When my bag is heavy I switch to hand carrying because I dislike straps. Since it's still new to you, I think eventually you'll get used to the weight of you bag. &#128522;


Thank you! Its true I guess any work bag is heavy and I put alllot of stuff in mine. Likewise I was looking at the medium however would be too small for work. I will be using the strap more but I hope I do get used to the weight as I do like it on my arm. il probably see if I can take unnecessary items out too but have a feeling I won't find much that's unnecessary :/


----------



## melbo

BKALWAYS said:


> Thank you! Its true I guess any work bag is heavy and I put alllot of stuff in mine. Likewise I was looking at the medium however would be too small for work. I will be using the strap more but I hope I do get used to the weight as I do like it on my arm. il probably see if I can take unnecessary items out too but have a feeling I won't find much that's unnecessary :/



I understand. I also like to carry my bags on my arm, but when I bring work things I just cannot. I'm going to weigh my bag and I bet it's around 5-7 pounds. That's a lot of weight on my poor forearm. When I get to work I put my bag down so it's only heavy for a little. I can imagine my arm falling off if I had to haul that everywhere.


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Was Blush also called Blossum when it was released in Dubai?
> Also realizing I may have seriously confused pale pink as being this illusive shade...
> Glad I didn`t get the pale pink, but I think I`m in serious trouble now.


Blossom pink is the color that was released in Dubai last year.  Blush was mentioned by DiamondsForever as a color they just received in Germany.  I've never seen it here in the USA.  Pale pink is a new 2015 color.

P.S.  I just read that blush was also sold in Japan in 2013.


----------



## melbo

BKALWAYS said:


> Thank you! Its true I guess any work bag is heavy and I put alllot of stuff in mine. Likewise I was looking at the medium however would be too small for work. I will be using the strap more but I hope I do get used to the weight as I do like it on my arm. il probably see if I can take unnecessary items out too but have a feeling I won't find much that's unnecessary :/



Here's a picture of what I bring to work. If I have to bring papers I switch to the Sutton. Those keys alone are like OMG!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I have a question for you long time Selma addicts.  Does anyone remember what year Michael Kors came out with the Selma in the Iris (Purple) color?


I believe iris (dark purple) came out in 2013.  It might have been 2012, but definitely was being sold in 2013.  MK's other purples are pomegranate and violet.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Here's a picture of what I bring to work. If I have to bring papers I switch to the Sutton. Those keys alone are like OMG!



Hey melbo, your keyring looks a lot like mine used to till my mechanic told me if I didn't take some of that stuff off I was going to wear out my ignition chamber. Its the weight pulling your chamber. Now I only have a car key, door key and a innocent looking Kubaton (google it) that will stab the crap out of an assailant LOL! I was NOT taking that off! It looks like a cute bunny face with ears that are sharp like knives that fits on your fingers. Both of my girls walk on a campus and mace may not be enough so they have them too. I forgot to take it off on a recent flight and security didn't even notice it, guess because it looks like a plastic bunny. It was a total accident, but scary when I now think about it. Anyone could fly with one. Even terrorist and you could hurt someone really bad. The guy I buy my ammo from recommends them for ladies.


----------



## BKALWAYS

melbo said:


> Here's a picture of what I bring to work. If I have to bring papers I switch to the Sutton. Those keys alone are like OMG!



Mines basically the same add sometimes a small lunchbox, bottle of water, snacks, no wonder it's weighing me down :giggles: I'm just not a "travel light" person I'm going to try get used to the weight if I really can't then il have to seriously debate selling I hope doesn't come to that though.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Hey melbo, your keyring looks a lot like mine used to till my mechanic told me if I didn't take some of that stuff off I was going to wear out my ignition chamber. Its the weight pulling your chamber. Now I only have a car key, door key and a innocent looking Kubatan (google it) that will stab the crap out of an assailant LOL! I was NOT taking that off! It looks like a cute bunny face with ears that are sharp like knives that fits on your fingers. Both of my girls walk on a campus and mace may not be enough so they have them too. I forgot to take it off on a recent flight and security didn't even notice it, guess because it looks like a plastic bunny. It was a total accident, but scary when I now think about it. Anyone could fly with one. Even terrorist and you could hurt someone really bad. The guy I buy my ammo from recommends them for ladies.



Ooh thank you for the Kubatan.. I had no idea those existed! I have separate car keys and work keys because DH will refuse to carry hearts and what not. Did not know about the weight so thank you for mentioning.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I put that bunny on while walking in parking lots. I feel sorry for the person who attemps to grab me or my bag. In my state they are perfectly legal because its not metal. The metal has been outlawed in some states. I have every right to protect myself if I feel threatened, so do my girls. A youtube video even shows you "soft tissue" contact use, like the thigh, eye, groin, throat, face etc LOL!  I would not want to be stabbed with this thing ANYWHERE!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I believe iris (dark purple) came out in 2013.  It might have been 2012, but definitely was being sold in 2013.  MK's other purples are pomegranate and violet.



Thank you, Ubo.  I remember the Violet & Pomegranate but had forgotten about Iris.  And for the life of me, I couldn't remember the years...2012...2013...2014. LOL  My age is catching up with me!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Blossom pink is the color that was released in Dubai last year.  Blush was mentioned by DiamondsForever as a color they just received in Germany.  I've never seen it here in the USA.  Pale pink is a new 2015 color.
> 
> P.S.  I just read that blush was also sold in Japan in 2013.



Happy to say that Blush survived the trip from Germany to the UAE!


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy to say that Blush survived the trip from Germany to the UAE!



Oh my goodness, that is breath taking! Medium Selma is my favourite, I can't wait to see this colour IRL! Wonder if it will be released in the USA at all?
May I ask if the tag actually says BLUSH as the colour? Truly beautiful!


----------



## BKALWAYS

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy to say that Blush survived the trip from Germany to the UAE!



Omg what a beaut!! Congrats! And yes does it say blush on the label?


----------



## BKALWAYS

My beauties  I originally got the zip around purse but exchanged for the slim flap wallet, I love the slimness of it. I bought the black selma mainly for work. Don't really like how the edges go out of shape due to the handles being held upright as I've been told on here but guess you can't have everything lol :$


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy to say that Blush survived the trip from Germany to the UAE!


Perfect!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Oh my goodness, that is breath taking! Medium Selma is my favourite, I can't wait to see this colour IRL! Wonder if it will be released in the USA at all?
> May I ask if the tag actually says BLUSH as the colour? Truly beautiful!


Blush hasn't been sold in the USA, but will probably make its way here someday.  Apparently, it was exclusive to Japan in 2013 and now has made its way to Germany.


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Oh my goodness, that is breath taking! Medium Selma is my favourite, I can't wait to see this colour IRL! Wonder if it will be released in the USA at all?
> May I ask if the tag actually says BLUSH as the colour? Truly beautiful!



I've attached a picture of the receipt which shows the description. The SA snipped the tag off before I could stop her! Thanks I just love it too...  You should have seen the hard time I had in the store deciding between Blush, Pearl Grey and Dark Dune. They are the cutest group of colours when they're all lined up together! I'm so pleased its a medium! I was gutted when Medium Khaki went back.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ubo.  I remember the Violet & Pomegranate but had forgotten about Iris.  And for the life of me, I couldn't remember the years...2012...2013...2014. LOL  My age is catching up with me!


Yeah, iris came out first (either 2012 or 2013) then pomegranate (2013) and then violet.


----------



## keishapie1973

BKALWAYS said:


> My beauties  I originally got the zip around purse but exchanged for the slim flap wallet, I love the slimness of it. I bought the black selma mainly for work. Don't really like how the edges go out of shape due to the handles being held upright as I've been told on here but guess you can't have everything lol :$



I love it. I honestly don't even notice the weight of my Selma's. I guess I'm just used to it. My large black grommet is slightly heavier than my plain luggage Selma but it doesn't feel heavy at all to me. Since you wanted it so long, I would suggest that you continue to carry it. After a while, the weight may not bother you......


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Yeah, iris came out first (either 2012 or 2013) then pomegranate (2013) and then violet.



Yes,  I remembered pomegranate came out before Violet, then the grape. I  figured Iris came out first but just couldn't remember the years. I knew pomegranate came out in 2013.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Presents4me

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy to say that Blush survived the trip from Germany to the UAE!




Gorgeous! It looks like it's a "good" one too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Perfect!



:sunnies

DH has agreed to go via MK on the way to dinner! Fingers crossed for some special middle east colours! I feel a messenger bag coming on this week....


----------



## Presents4me

Norwegian Girl said:


> Both?
> 
> I ended up with both since I couldn't choose.




Really? In the medium? I have the watermelon so now I'm debating if I should return pale pink for the blue.  Do you mind posting a picture of the two if you havent already?


----------



## BKALWAYS

keishapie1973 said:


> I love it. I honestly don't even notice the weight of my Selma's. I guess I'm just used to it. My large black grommet is slightly heavier than my plain luggage Selma but it doesn't feel heavy at all to me. Since you wanted it so long, I would suggest that you continue to carry it. After a while, the weight may not bother you......



Thank you, lol Im starting to think I must be such a lightweight! Best get doing those bicep curls. Yeah I think I was too hasty I will see how it goes im sure il get used to it. Love the two you have, I'm looking to buy a lighter colour myself in the medium now.


----------



## Presents4me

BKALWAYS said:


> I would go for pale blue
> 
> 
> 
> I too have been considering the pale blue, give up in my search for a pearl grey selma messenger can not find anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Also debating dark dune (though this is hard to find here also) or navy/watermelon. Basically can't make up my mind lol.




Hey! I usually find the dark dunes around fall time.  I have the watermelon and it's so lovely! Absolutely love it.  The navy is always a great neutral color to have but I personally think that the medium Selmas look great in the lighter colors bc it's small and cute! I think Any pop of color will do for the med Selmas.  Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes,  I remembered pomegranate came out before Violet, then the grape. I  figured Iris came out first but just couldn't remember the years. I knew pomegranate came out in 2013.  I appreciate your help.


How could I have forgotten grape?!    So the purples include iris, pomegranate, violet, and grape.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BKALWAYS said:


> Hi!! Thank you I was eyeing it for a long time. Wow never seen the dark khaki selma actually, Have you posted pics in this thread? I will have a look! Why weren't you convinced was it the weight also? Yes I will thanks I will see how I go



I posted pictures back in mid Feb 2015. I thought the large was too large initially but after using it for a couple of weeks I loved it. I brought a medium dark khaki in NYC at New Year. It had faulty stitching so MK kindly gave me a voucher for the full UK medium RRP. When I went to replace it they only had the large so I decided to upgrade.... 

I don't really notice it being heavy, must be getting used to it  did you say you were at Selfridges recently? Did anything pretty catch your eye?


----------



## BKALWAYS

Presents4me said:


> Hey! I usually find the dark dunes around fall time.  I have the watermelon and it's so lovely! Absolutely love it.  The navy is always a great neutral color to have but I personally think that the medium Selmas look great in the lighter colors bc it's small and cute! I think Any pop of color will do for the med Selmas.  Let us know what you decide on!


Yeah I've seen the watermelon in the shops it's defo one of my faves, I think your right In terms of the lighter colours looking better. Well The grey was my preference in small or medium but just cannot find it anywhere even online. I'm considering the peanut now


----------



## DiamondsForever

BKALWAYS said:


> Yeah I've seen the watermelon in the shops it's defo one of my faves, I think your right In terms of the lighter colours looking better. Well The grey was my preference in small or medium but just cannot find it anywhere even online. I'm considering the peanut now



I passed on a pearl grey medium messenger with Silver studs in Germany yesterday!! It was so pretty, sort of wish I hadn't but blush was calling. What about emailing MK Europe customer services to see if they can get it over for you? They're very helpful. I can find email address if that helps?


----------



## BKALWAYS

DiamondsForever said:


> I posted pictures back in mid Feb 2015. I thought the large was too large initially but after using it for a couple of weeks I loved it. I brought a medium dark khaki in NYC at New Year. It had faulty stitching so MK kindly gave me a voucher for the full UK medium RRP. When I went to replace it they only had the large so I decided to upgrade....
> 
> I don't really notice it being heavy, must be getting used to it  did you say you were at Selfridges recently? Did anything pretty catch your eye?


I was at Selfridges to exchange my large for another as I also noticed something I wasn't happy with, at the time I was in and out but I'm on the look out for a small or med Selma soon just gotta decide on colour. The khaki looks like the dark dune to me but it's possibly the Lighting on my phone. Seems like you and the large wre meant to be


----------



## BKALWAYS

DiamondsForever said:


> I passed on a pearl grey medium messenger with Silver studs in Germany yesterday!! It was so pretty, sort of wish I hadn't but blush was calling. What about emailing MK Europe customer services to see if they can get it over for you? They're very helpful. I can find email address if that helps?


Oh I didn't think of that, I will have a look now for the email it's worth a try! Il let u know if I can't find a contact thank you


----------



## Presents4me

BKALWAYS said:


> Yeah I've seen the watermelon in the shops it's defo one of my faves, I think your right In terms of the lighter colours looking better. Well The grey was my preference in small or medium but just cannot find it anywhere even online. I'm considering the peanut now




I have the peanut med selma. It's one of the best choices I've made. I personally think it looks better than my large selma in luggage.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> How could I have forgotten grape?!    So the purples include iris, pomegranate, violet, and grape.



It gets a little hard to remember all the colors, shades, & year they debuted.  LOL


----------



## keishapie1973

ley2 said:


> Anyone has pic comparison selma watermelon and red or chilli? Are they look alike?




Not Selma's but a comparison of the two colors (watermelon & chili).....


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Not Selma's but a comparison of the two colors (watermelon & chili).....
> 
> View attachment 2944199




Gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7]




Thanks!!! Have you carried your Cindy yet? I'm waiting for warmer weather. Plus, my birthday is in two weeks so I may debut her then....[emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Have you carried your Cindy yet? I'm waiting for warmer weather. Plus, my birthday is in two weeks so I may debut her then....[emoji4]




I have a couple times but am also waiting for nicer weather to wear it regularly  It's a great bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Had some time to photograph these beauties. The top of my dark dune seems to be messed up from throwing around this bag lately. It's been my go to because it just goes with everything. I'm excited to use the messenger. 

Back is medium dark dune satchel and front is medium messenger in peanut. They are waiting for their little sister to join the family haha.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944340
> 
> Had some time to photograph these beauties. The top of my dark dune seems to be messed up from throwing around this bag lately. It's been my go to because it just goes with everything. I'm excited to use the messenger.
> 
> Left is medium dark dune satchel and right is medium messenger in peanut. They are waiting for their little sister to join the family haha.
> 
> View attachment 2944341
> 
> View attachment 2944342



Omg, I love! You did such a good job on the colors.. They are classic!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BKALWAYS said:


> I was at Selfridges to exchange my large for another as I also noticed something I wasn't happy with, at the time I was in and out but I'm on the look out for a small or med Selma soon just gotta decide on colour. The khaki looks like the dark dune to me but it's possibly the Lighting on my phone. Seems like you and the large wre meant to be





BKALWAYS said:


> Oh I didn't think of that, I will have a look now for the email it's worth a try! Il let u know if I can't find a contact thank you



Yes let me know if you can't find the email and I'll dig it out.

I also spotted Dark Dune in a medium Selma satchel and Dark Dune studded medium messenger in the Berlin store, so they're defo available in Europe.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Omg, I love! You did such a good job on the colors.. They are classic!



Haha thank you! It's fun to agonize over colors isn't it? It took me forever to decide between dark khaki and dark dune (evidenced earlier in this thread lol) for the satchel and then peanut vs. pale pink vs. luggage vs. colorblock for the messenger..had to go with peanut and pale pink! I'm not brave enough to venture out and do bold colors yet, so pale pink is a baby step. I just wonder if I'll *need* 2 medium messengers..I probably don't but it doesn't hurt to hold onto both for awhile...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Presents4me said:


> Gorgeous! It looks like it's a "good" one too.



Thanks Prsents4me! Glad you like the piccy 

Yes can't see any flaws in this one, even the top edges are completely straight!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha thank you! It's fun to agonize over colors isn't it? It took me forever to decide between dark khaki and dark dune (evidenced earlier in this thread lol) for the satchel and then peanut vs. pale pink vs. luggage vs. colorblock for the messenger..had to go with peanut and pale pink! I'm not brave enough to venture out and do bold colors yet, so pale pink is a baby step. I just wonder if I'll *need* 2 medium messengers..I probably don't but it doesn't hurt to hold onto both for awhile...



Yes! Once you get the colors you need then you can start building your rainbow &#127752; &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I put that bunny on while walking in parking lots. I feel sorry for the person who attemps to grab me or my bag. In my state they are perfectly legal because its not metal. The metal has been outlawed in some states. I have every right to protect myself if I feel threatened, so do my girls. A youtube video even shows you "soft tissue" contact use, like the thigh, eye, groin, throat, face etc LOL!  I would not want to be stabbed with this thing ANYWHERE!



LOL  Those could do some damage for sure!!  I carry all the time plus I have a special knife, too.  I'v been trained in hand to hand combat & knife fighting.  Thankfully, I've yet to be in a position to use those skills.  Very few will approach me when they see my side arm.  That, in it's self is a great deterrent.  I train weekly with my husband to keep my skills sharp.


----------



## misscocktail

Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## melbo

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!



It really depends on your personality and style. What kind of clothes do you wear?


----------



## keishapie1973

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!




I love all three of those colors especially pearl grey. What colors do you already have in your handbag collection? That may make your decision easier.....[emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


Classic MK neutrals are black, navy, and luggage (medium brown).  Other all season MK colors are pearl grey, dark dune, dark khaki, and peanut, to name a few.  If you like bold colors, you can certainly wear many all year, but that's a preference.


----------



## Bootlover07

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!




Out of the three you mentioned I would say pearl grey. I think black is too harsh for spring and summer (personal opinion) and grey would go with more clothes than red.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Out of the three you mentioned I would say pearl grey. I think black is too harsh for spring and summer (personal opinion) and grey would go with more clothes than red.



Agree with this. But would like to know if you have other colors already and what you will be wearing it with. There are also so many other options, depending on your skintone and preferences.


----------



## BKALWAYS

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944340
> 
> Had some time to photograph these beauties. The top of my dark dune seems to be messed up from throwing around this bag lately. It's been my go to because it just goes with everything. I'm excited to use the messenger.
> 
> Back is medium dark dune satchel and front is medium messenger in peanut. They are waiting for their little sister to join the family haha.


Oh I love them both! Definetly two colours I would also go for


----------



## BKALWAYS

misscocktail said:


> Hi there! I'm considering my first Selma, but I don't know which colour to choose. I want a classic all season colour. Should I go for Black, Grey, Red? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


I wouldnt go for black if your only planning to buy one, I have the black selma but mainly for work im going to buy a lighter colour to use all year round. As others have said depends on your wardrobe, personality etc. Pearl grey or luggage perhaps?  red would work for a pop of colour in colder months.


----------



## melbo

Ookay girls! I'm going on a 3 day trip with DH. Wondering how many bags I should bring?


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Ookay girls! I'm going on a 3 day trip with DH. Wondering how many bags I should bring?



Oooh where are you headed and what will you be doing? Also what choices do we have to work with? This will be fun!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

pinkalicious said:


> oooh where are you headed and what will you be doing? Also what choices do we have to work with? This will be fun!



+1!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh where are you headed and what will you be doing? Also what choices do we have to work with? This will be fun!



Business trip. He works with malls so I'll be going out shopping and going out for dinners. My outfits are lots of deep blues and blacks. Pencil skirts, dress, and black pants. I wanted to take a bag to match every outfit but is this too much? Lol. I have dark dune, mandarin, peanut color block, and tan crossbody.


----------



## ley2

keishapie1973 said:


> Not Selma's but a comparison of the two colors (watermelon & chili).....
> 
> View attachment 2944199



Is that large colette in chilli? Gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

ley2 said:


> Is that large colette in chilli? Gorgeous!



Thank you!!! Yes,it is....


----------



## smileydimples

Well I can tell you why Macy's never has medium Selma is available after waiting 20 minutes to a half hour to be helped. Two resellers that we're together were buying all the medium selmas and ringing up separately into different areas I am so tired of these resellers buying everything when people like us who love them and want them can't get them I wasn't trying to buy a selma today I wanted another bag but left without one because I was so irritated by customer service because of these resellers. Sorry just had to vent especially when I hear many of you looking for medium selmas and they are buying them all


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> Not Selma's but a comparison of the two colors (watermelon & chili).....
> 
> View attachment 2944199


Can u please do a mod shot for the cindy wearing with the shoulder/cross body strap? I am debating on this as its last day for Bloomingdales f&f sale. But I am concerned about the short handles being lifted up when worn with the long strap as they connect at the same place.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Can u please do a mod shot for the cindy wearing with the shoulder/cross body strap? I am debating on this as its last day for Bloomingdales f&f sale. But I am concerned about the short handles being lifted up when worn with the long strap as they connect at the same place.




I will try to do one. Meanwhile, there is a recent thread called, "Oh....Hey, there Cindy" with some great modeling shots. [emoji2]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

If anyone is still looking for a large Selma in Grape there is one on clearance at my local Macy's. It was way up high on a special display. When I asked my SA about it she said everyone is ignoring it because no one wants to get the ladder and climb up and take it down to move it to clearance. PM me if you want to know which Macy's.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Business trip. He works with malls so I'll be going out shopping and going out for dinners. My outfits are lots of deep blues and blacks. Pencil skirts, dress, and black pants. I wanted to take a bag to match every outfit but is this too much? Lol. I have dark dune, mandarin, peanut color block, and tan crossbody.



I think any bag will go well! I would take the crossbody when you need a smaller bag, and the mandarin for a pop of color..I think 2 bags in 3 days should be enough unless you want to have more options then also take the peanut color block for a "fun" bag


----------



## misscocktail

Thanks for The advice ladies! I have a lot of neutrals in my wardrobe, with a splash of pastel and some bolder colours for my summer dresses. I own 1 red bag, 2 navy, 2 white. All other bags are LV so they are brown toned. I think the grey is indeed worth considering then! Is the long strap that comes with it comfortable? I've read somewhere that the  d-rings aren't the strongest?


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I think any bag will go well! I would take the crossbody when you need a smaller bag, and the mandarin for a pop of color..I think 2 bags in 3 days should be enough unless you want to have more options then also take the peanut color block for a "fun" bag



I think I will bring Mandarin and Dark dune along with crossbody. Peanut is a no no cuz of the crazy weather &#128533; thank you!


----------



## breezyme

My heritage blue selma is arriving today,i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1i really want the studded one .


----------



## breezyme

i just got my selma,i cant believe macys shipped my bag in a macys plastic bag!!!! now i love the color but the back of the bag the panel does not lay flat the leather bubbles .is this a defect the front the leather is very flat smooth.


----------



## melbo

breezyme said:


> i just got my selma,i cant believe macys shipped my bag in a macys plastic bag!!!! now i love the color but the back of the bag the panel does not lay flat the leather bubbles .is this a defect the front the leather is very flat smooth.



Omg! Why are they doing this?? Saving on shipping cost? Seriously? My bag arrived like this, although it wasn't damaged I wasn't very happy about packaging, or lack thereof. Ugh I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Sarah03

breezyme said:


> i just got my selma,i cant believe macys shipped my bag in a macys plastic bag!!!! now i love the color but the back of the bag the panel does not lay flat the leather bubbles .is this a defect the front the leather is very flat smooth.







melbo said:


> Omg! Why are they doing this?? Saving on shipping cost? Seriously? My bag arrived like this, although it wasn't damaged I wasn't very happy about packaging, or lack thereof. Ugh I'm so sorry for you.




They sent my Selma in a plastic bag, too!  What the heck??!!  Even though it wasn't damaged, I am still going to complain about it. it's ridiculous that they ship $200+ handbags this way.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> They sent my Selma in a plastic bag, too!  What the heck??!!  Even though it wasn't damaged, I am still going to complain about it. it's ridiculous that they ship $200+ handbags this way.



they did the same crappy job to me..they shipped my medium messenger in the TINIEST box. it had a huge dent in the front so i returned it. it's okay though cuz i just got my PALE PINK MEDIUM STUDDED MESSENGER!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> they did the same crappy job to me..they shipped my medium messenger in the TINIEST box. it had a huge dent in the front so i returned it. it's okay though cuz i just got my PALE PINK MEDIUM STUDDED MESSENGER!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I saw that messenger in the other thread. It's GORGEOUS!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> I saw that messenger in the other thread. It's GORGEOUS!!! [emoji7]



Thank you!!! I'm in looooove! I feel bad now for my peanut messenger because I don't think it's going to get ANY love until Fall maybe haha


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you!!! I'm in looooove! I feel bad now for my peanut messenger because I don't think it's going to get ANY love until Fall maybe haha




Oh well. Peanut is just gonna have to wait til fall!  Tis the season for PINK bags! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> they did the same crappy job to me..they shipped my medium messenger in the TINIEST box. it had a huge dent in the front so i returned it. it's okay though cuz i just got my PALE PINK MEDIUM STUDDED MESSENGER!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congratulations!  Isn't it just perfect? I just love that bag!!


----------



## chanelcandy

hi does anyone have really noisy handles on their selma? one i have has noisy/squeaky handles when you move them up and down, the other one is silent. the noisy one just annoys me lol...anyone know how to get rid of it? does the leather need to loosen?


----------



## breezyme

chanelcandy said:


> hi does anyone have really noisy handles on their selma? One i have has noisy/squeaky handles when you move them up and down, the other one is silent. The noisy one just annoys me lol...anyone know how to get rid of it? Does the leather need to loosen?





let me check,i just got yesterday so i havn't really carried her yet.NOPE MY HANDLES  aren't skeaky at all,the only thing with mine is the  back wall leather is kinda bubly not a smooth piece like front,it annoys me but i figured its on the back no one will see but me.i probably should have exchanged for the price but im  tired of it.lol ni love my bag though.


----------



## breezyme

melbo said:


> Omg! Why are they doing this?? Saving on shipping cost? Seriously? My bag arrived like this, although it wasn't damaged I wasn't very happy about packaging, or lack thereof. Ugh I'm so sorry for you.


i know it came from new jersey,im in ny its a good thing it didnt have to go too far it would have surely been wrecked,and the outta bag looked like a filthy war zone.none of my other bags from macys from outher states ever arrived in a bag,i was really pissed a 300.00 purse shipped like a dime store item,i know mk would not be pleased if he knew how his beautiful bags were being sent out.


----------



## breezyme

Sarah03 said:


> They sent my Selma in a plastic bag, too!  What the heck??!!  Even though it wasn't damaged, I am still going to complain about it. it's ridiculous that they ship $200+ handbags this way.




thats unreal,im going to call and complain too.an expensive bag shipped like that. crazy


----------



## chanelcandy

breezyme said:


> let me check,i just got yesterday so i havn't really carried her yet.NOPE MY HANDLES  aren't skeaky at all,the only thing with mine is the  back wall leather is kinda bubly not a smooth piece like front,it annoys me but i figured its on the back no one will see but me.i probably should have exchanged for the price but im  tired of it.lol ni love my bag though.


ahh yeah the one thats squeaky is actually a replacement as the original one i got (which wasnt squeaky) had the bubble type thing (sort of like wide runs down the leather) and a huge scratch like dent in the back -  i actually posted it here when i got it to see if i should swap it. guess some people just cant win!


----------



## Sarah03

breezyme said:


> thats unreal,im going to call and complain too.an expensive bag shipped like that. crazy




Seriously. It was shipped from Arizona to Ohio like that!  Crazy fools. Lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Wow Dubai has been really disappointing in terms of MK! One branch was closed for refurbishment and the branch in the Dubai mall only had core colours like black, Brown and Navy. Nothing unusual or exclusive, so disappointing! Makes me so pleased that I snapped up Blush when I had the chance!


----------



## melbo

chanelcandy said:


> ahh yeah the one thats squeaky is actually a replacement as the original one i got (which wasnt squeaky) had the bubble type thing (sort of like wide runs down the leather) and a huge scratch like dent in the back -  i actually posted it here when i got it to see if i should swap it. guess some people just cant win!



Gaah I hate that whole prefect bag process. It sucks. Hopefully you get a good replacement! Btw, what makes it squeak?


----------



## Presents4me

chanelcandy said:


> hi does anyone have really noisy handles on their selma? one i have has noisy/squeaky handles when you move them up and down, the other one is silent. the noisy one just annoys me lol...anyone know how to get rid of it? does the leather need to loosen?


Hmm, i can totally understand what you mean by that.  Its because of the tightness of the leather around the hardware.  If you keep using it, it should loosen up and the squeeky sound should go away....however, if that is really getting on your nerves, i would go back to the store and do an exchange.


----------



## Presents4me

melbo said:


> Gaah I hate that whole prefect bag process. It sucks. Hopefully you get a good replacement! Btw, what makes it squeak?


I can't STAND when Selmas have that bubble lump in the back.  Its defect!! return it!!! and exchange.  You may have to hunt for the perfect one but once you do, you won't regret that you did.


----------



## breezyme

chanelcandy said:


> ahh yeah the one thats squeaky is actually a replacement as the original one i got (which wasnt squeaky) had the bubble type thing (sort of like wide runs down the leather) and a huge scratch like dent in the back -  i actually posted it here when i got it to see if i should swap it. Guess some people just cant win!





i decided to return mine,th bubbleing on leather really annoys me and when i fill it up the side buckles in,im going to exchange for the large vanilla hamilton.


----------



## breezyme

sarah03 said:


> seriously. It was shipped from arizona to ohio like that!  Crazy fools. Lol




thats nuts!!!!!im returning mine cant deal with the bubbleing leather and its not  big enough for my needs.im exchanging for  vanilla hamilton tote


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Hmm, i can totally understand what you mean by that.  Its because of the tightness of the leather around the hardware.  If you keep using it, it should loosen up and the squeeky sound should go away....however, if that is really getting on your nerves, i would go back to the store and do an exchange.


+1
The squeaky sound should subside with use.


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> My New Dark Dune Medium Selma. 5'7
> Perfect color for anything.



Ooh I just saw this in the modeling thread! It's Sooooo beautiful! I love dark dune&#10084;


----------



## jademc96

What colors would you wear with a pear selma?


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> What colors would you wear with a pear selma?


Light and dark neutrals (black, grey, cream, brown) and complementary pastels.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> light and dark neutrals (black, grey, cream, brown) and complementary pastels.



+1!


----------



## cny1941

Large Selma in red. Not as red as I thought but she's pretty. Still thinking to keep her or not.


----------



## jademc96

Do you think true reds, vibrant pinks, and royal blues would look ok?


----------



## gratefulgirl

My large Selma in fuschia.


----------



## Presents4me

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2947033
> 
> Large Selma in red. Not as red as I thought but she's pretty. Still thinking to keep her or not.




She is gorgeous! Striking red I love it! Please keep her!


----------



## Presents4me

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2947155
> View attachment 2947157
> 
> My large Selma in fuschia.




I love the fuschia. I would have gotten it in medium if I hadn't gotten the watermelon!


----------



## bellevie0891

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2947155
> View attachment 2947157
> 
> My large Selma in fuschia.




So beautiful [emoji177]


----------



## Presents4me

My medium selma in watermelon getting ready for her first day to work with me.  ( my large selma in luggage in the background making a cameo)

Is there anyone out there that doesn't usually use the straps that come with Selmas? Like never? [emoji28][emoji33]


----------



## tflowers921

I'm getting the selma bug again lol, these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> light and dark neutrals (black, grey, cream, brown) and complementary pastels.




+2 !


----------



## keishapie1973

Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2947160
> 
> 
> My medium selma in watermelon getting ready for her first day to work with me.  ( my large selma in luggage in the background making a cameo)
> 
> Is there anyone out there that doesn't usually use the straps that come with Selmas? Like never? [emoji28][emoji33]



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Minkette

Any chance a bright blue like cadet will come out this summer? Or perhaps, some more recent like sapphire with silver hardware?

would love to see that in a Selma this year!


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Do you think true reds, vibrant pinks, and royal blues would look ok?


I love pink and green (pear) together!  If you like bold contrasting colors, you can certainly carry a pear Selma with those colors.


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2947033
> 
> Large Selma in red. Not as red as I thought but she's pretty. Still thinking to keep her or not.


 


gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2947155
> View attachment 2947157
> 
> My large Selma in fuschia.


 


Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2947160
> 
> 
> My medium selma in watermelon getting ready for her first day to work with me.  ( my large selma in luggage in the background making a cameo)
> 
> Is there anyone out there that doesn't usually use the straps that come with Selmas? Like never? [emoji28][emoji33]


 
I love all of these colors!  The red is not a bright red, but a subtle sophisticated red.  The fuschia is to die for!  The watermelon is so pretty.


----------



## cny1941

Presents4me said:


> She is gorgeous! Striking red I love it! Please keep her!







ubo22 said:


> I love all of these colors!  The red is not a bright red, but a subtle sophisticated red.  The fuschia is to die for!  The watermelon is so pretty.




Thank you. I never have a plan to buy red bag before. I just can't pass the deal and she's pretty.


----------



## cny1941

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2947155
> View attachment 2947157
> 
> My large Selma in fuschia.







Presents4me said:


> View attachment 2947160
> 
> 
> My medium selma in watermelon getting ready for her first day to work with me.  ( my large selma in luggage in the background making a cameo)
> 
> Is there anyone out there that doesn't usually use the straps that come with Selmas? Like never? [emoji28][emoji33]




Gorgeous!!

I use the strap only when I'm with my kids. On the weekdays I don't need it.


----------



## chanelcandy

jademc96 said:


> What colors would you wear with a pear selma?



is the pear similar to apple? more fluro? i wear my apple with everything it goes with everything, i guess its sort of in the same family.


----------



## ubo22

chanelcandy said:


> is the pear similar to apple? more fluro? i wear my apple with everything it goes with everything, i guess its sort of in the same family.


Pear is more of a bright, fluorescent yellow-green.  Apple is more bright yellow.


----------



## breezyme

Love the pics gals,i have no clue how to post a pic


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, a quick opinion poll please. I have another shot at buying a medium Selma messenger from Berlin. What colour would you all get:
1. Blush Pink with gold studs.
2. Dark Dune with gold studs.
3. Pearl Grey with silver studs.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, a quick opinion poll please. I have another shot at buying a medium Selma messenger from Berlin. What colour would you all get:
> 1. Blush Pink with gold studs.
> 2. Dark Dune with gold studs.
> 3. Pearl Grey with silver studs.



I vote for Pearl Grey &#128522;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, a quick opinion poll please. I have another shot at buying a medium Selma messenger from Berlin. What colour would you all get:
> 1. Blush Pink with gold studs.
> 2. Dark Dune with gold studs.
> 3. Pearl Grey with silver studs.


Good for you!
Since you already have a blush bag, I vote for the Pearl Grey with silver studs!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pearl grey!!! I want that bag but can't find it anywhere....


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I vote for Pearl Grey &#128522;





Norwegian Girl said:


> Good for you!
> Since you already have a blush bag, I vote for the Pearl Grey with silver studs!





keishapie1973 said:


> Pearl grey!!! I want that bag but can't find it anywhere....



Thanks ladies. I'm also thinking pearl grey.... one more messenger then that's it for a little while! Lol. 
Love the silver studs and that its almost like silver IRL....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm also thinking pearl grey.... one more messenger then that's it for a little while! Lol.
> Love the silver studs and that its almost like silver IRL....



Pearl gray for sure with silver studs It sounds amazing..
Plus you have a blush and a pale pink and a dark khaki right? So I think it's time to get a gray!! (Dark dune is in the same color family to dark khaki IMO)
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ChiChi143

I have a dilemma! All of my bags are neutral so I never have to worry about matching.  I fell in love with the aquamarine Selma when I saw it! I thought it would be a pretty color for the summer but my issue is what to wear with it? Can I wear it every day and not worry about what to wear with it? Help ladies! Lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

ChiChi143 said:


> I have a dilemma! All of my bags are neutral so I never have to worry about matching.  I fell in love with the aquamarine Selma when I saw it! I thought it would be a pretty color for the summer but my issue is what to wear with it? Can I wear it every day and not worry about what to wear with it? Help ladies! Lol



I think it would look very pretty with neutrals, browns, whites, denim blue, maybe metallics?


----------



## keishapie1973

ChiChi143 said:


> I have a dilemma! All of my bags are neutral so I never have to worry about matching.  I fell in love with the aquamarine Selma when I saw it! I thought it would be a pretty color for the summer but my issue is what to wear with it? Can I wear it every day and not worry about what to wear with it? Help ladies! Lol



Sounds like you need some color. If you're in love with aquamarine, then I would definitely get it. It's a beautiful color. It will add that special something to most of your outfits. It doesn't have to be an exact match to something in your wardrobe, it just needs to accentuate the outfit.....


----------



## ubo22

ChiChi143 said:


> I have a dilemma! All of my bags are neutral so I never have to worry about matching.  I fell in love with the aquamarine Selma when I saw it! I thought it would be a pretty color for the summer but my issue is what to wear with it? Can I wear it every day and not worry about what to wear with it? Help ladies! Lol


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds like you need some color. If you're in love with aquamarine, then I would definitely get it. It's a beautiful color. It will add that special something to most of your outfits. It doesn't have to be an exact match to something in your wardrobe, it just needs to accentuate the outfit.....


+1
If all your other bags are neutrals, then you should pick your favorite color and get a bag in that color.  If aquamarine is it, then get it.  You'll find it goes with more outfits than you think if it's your favorite color because you'll invariably have that color in other parts of your wardrobe.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Still thinking about studded Selma messengers... Tempted to order pearl grey with Silver Studs AND Blush with gold studs.... I really don't need 2 blush bags do I girls? I just love the colour....


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Still thinking about studded Selma messengers... Tempted to order pearl grey with Silver Studs AND Blush with gold studs.... I really don't need 2 blush bags do I girls? I just love the colour....


I'd stick with one studded Selma messenger and go with pearl grey with silver studs because you already have a blush bag and it's safer to get a darker colored messenger due to possible color transfer with the lighter colors when worn cross-body.


----------



## jademc96

Do you guys like pear or aquamarine more?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jademc96 said:


> Do you guys like pear or aquamarine more?



Aquamarine, but that's because I don't like colors that has yellow in it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I'd stick with one studded Selma messenger and go with pearl grey with silver studs because you already have a blush bag and it's safer to get a darker colored messenger due to possible color transfer with the lighter colors when worn cross-body.



Thanks hon, you are always voice of reason  its probably too much sun and wine talking  I'm treating the blush before it gets used that's for sure! No more colour transfer dramas. Thinking silver studs are edgy.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I'd stick with one studded Selma messenger and go with pearl grey with silver studs because you already have a blush bag and it's safer to get a darker colored messenger due to possible color transfer with the lighter colors when worn cross-body.



I 100% agree with ubo. That pearl grey is lovely and the silver studs take it to a whole other level!


----------



## keishapie1973

jademc96 said:


> Do you guys like pear or aquamarine more?



Aquamarine......


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Do you guys like pear or aquamarine more?


I really like both, but would pick pear because I think it's a bit more unique than aquamarine.  Also, I've noticed that MK comes out with a lot of blues, but hasn't come out with anything like pear in a long time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

My little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since I went out with my mom I figure I should wear the bag she bought me first haha.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2949241
> 
> My little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since I went out with my mom I figure I should wear the bag she bought me first haha.




So cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> i vote for pearl grey &#128522;


+1


----------



## ley2

Yay my purchase from NM medium selma satchel fuschia is on the way.. ) anyone else purchased this bag in february?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2949241
> 
> My little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since I went out with my mom I figure I should wear the bag she bought me first haha.



It looks great.   Matches your outfit too.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Yay my purchase from NM medium selma satchel fuschia is on the way.. ) anyone else purchased this bag in february?



I did. No shipment notification from NM yet :no-good:

When did you receive your email?


----------



## bagsncakes

ley2 said:


> Yay my purchase from NM medium selma satchel fuschia is on the way.. ) anyone else purchased this bag in february?



I did in March from Bloomingdales and its on the way to Australia too. yay!


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I did. No shipment notification from NM yet :no-good:
> 
> When did you receive your email?



About an hour ago..


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2949241
> 
> My little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since I went out with my mom I figure I should wear the bag she bought me first haha.




Love your little peanut! I'm sure your mom is happy to see this


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2949241
> 
> My little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since I went out with my mom I figure I should wear the bag she bought me first haha.


Love it on you!  Great choice!


----------



## ley2

Mariamshah said:


> I did in March from Bloomingdales and its on the way to Australia too. yay!



Must be during recent F&F sales?  silver or gold hardware?


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Yay my purchase from NM medium selma satchel fuschia is on the way.. ) anyone else purchased this bag in february?




Mine from Bloomingdales f&f is on way to me. Silver hardware medium fuchsia


----------



## bagsncakes

ley2 said:


> Must be during recent F&F sales?  silver or gold hardware?



Yes from the f&f sale. It's silver hardware


----------



## mimika

Thx for sharing! Lovely bag


----------



## mimika

2 stars said:


> I did. No shipment notification from NM yet :no-good:
> 
> When did you receive your email?



I  also purchased the same bag from NM selma medium fuchsia with silver hardware and it keeps telling me it's on back order! So frustrated! I ordered beginning of March. When did you order?


----------



## ley2

mimika said:


> I  also purchased the same bag from NM selma medium fuchsia with silver hardware and it keeps telling me it's on back order! So frustrated! I ordered beginning of March. When did you order?



Hi.. I ordered 19 feb. Just shipped today. Hopefully it is the correct bag since there is no fuschia medium selma at their website..


----------



## breezyme

You need at lest 1 bag aqua,in summer it is so striking i have a dooney  in aqua,love it.i just bought the large halmiton in sun ,its gorgeoues,i have the mandaran too.


----------



## breezyme

pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2949241
> 
> my little peanut! I posted this in the modeling thread but wanted to share here too! I love this bag and color! I wanted to use my pale pink studded beauty but since i went out with my mom i figure i should wear the bag she bought me first haha.


oh i love that crossbody bag,i want that one too.


----------



## bagsncakes

I just saw medium Selma satchels in raspberry, dark khaki and scarlet for $430 available at lanecrawford.com if anyone interested. They also have the medium studded messengers in black and pale pink for $355. The prices are very high but someone really wanting any of these colours must want to have a look.


----------



## 2 stars

mimika said:


> I  also purchased the same bag from NM selma medium fuchsia with silver hardware and it keeps telling me it's on back order! So frustrated! I ordered beginning of March. When did you order?



I ordered February 18th. I just received my shipment confirmation this morning.


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> So cute!!





myluvofbags said:


> It looks great.   Matches your outfit too.





cny1941 said:


> Love your little peanut! I'm sure your mom is happy to see this





ubo22 said:


> Love it on you!  Great choice!





breezyme said:


> oh i love that crossbody bag,i want that one too.



Thanks gals! I'm sure you are all tired of hearing about my peanut messenger saga but thanks for all the input received when I was debating between this and the colorblock (and the hamilton messenger).



Mariamshah said:


> I just saw medium Selma satchels in raspberry, dark khaki and scarlet for $430 available at lanecrawford.com if anyone interested. They also have the medium studded messengers in black and pale pink for $355. The prices are very high but someone really wanting any of these colours must want to have a look.



If anyone is interested I called a few MK stores to find my pale pink studded selma messenger. It was $248 plus tax and free shipping. I would hate for anyone to pay $355! Btw I am in the US.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks gals! I'm sure you are all tired of hearing about my peanut messenger saga but thanks for all the input received when I was debating between this and the colorblock (and the hamilton messenger).
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested I called a few MK stores to find my pale pink studded selma messenger. It was $248 plus tax and free shipping. I would hate for anyone to pay $355! Btw I am in the US.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks for the tip. I bought my pale pink selma medium messenger with studs for $300 ( MK store). That color seems to be exclusive to the MK store here in Norway. MY pale blue was a bit lower at $242 ( high end store). Free shipping and handling, including tax. I guess the studs made it more expensive.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I ordered February 18th. I just received my shipment confirmation this morning.



 guess its on our doorstep soon. Mine seems arriving on tuesday. Hope all in good condition


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> guess its on our doorstep soon. Mine seems arriving on tuesday. Hope all in good condition



Mine is supposed to arrive Tuesday as well. Can't wait.


----------



## bagsncakes

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMxtdfSACw

Just saw this review on YouTube. It's the fuschia selma with silver hardware. I am a bit disappointed as earlier in the thread, someone said it was darker in color but I think it's the same color as my medium Selma messenger, which is fuchsia with gold hardware. Now I will have two medium selmas in the same color, one satchel with silver hardware and one messenger with gold hardware. What do u guys think?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Mariamshah said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMxtdfSACw
> 
> Just saw this review on YouTube. It's the fuschia selma with silver hardware. I am a bit disappointed as earlier in the thread, someone said it was darker in color but I think it's the same color as my medium Selma messenger, which is fuchsia with gold hardware. Now I will have two medium selmas in the same color, one satchel with silver hardware and one messenger with gold hardware. What do u guys think?



Great bags! I would keep both since its two different bags. I have two bags in Dark dune; my Jet Set Traveler and my EW European version Hamilton.  Still two very different bags.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMxtdfSACw
> 
> Just saw this review on YouTube. It's the fuschia selma with silver hardware. I am a bit disappointed as earlier in the thread, someone said it was darker in color but I think it's the same color as my medium Selma messenger, which is fuchsia with gold hardware. Now I will have two medium selmas in the same color, one satchel with silver hardware and one messenger with gold hardware. What do u guys think?



I would keep whichever you like best and would get the most use out of. I, personally, would not keep two Selma's in almost the same size and same color.....


----------



## bagsncakes

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great bags! I would keep both since its two different bags. I have two bags in Dark dune; my Jet Set Traveler and my EW European version Hamilton.  Still two very different bags.



Thanx, I wasn't sure even when I bought it. But I wasn't too keen on any of the other colors. I have purchased the medium Selma messenger in chili too. Once I have received all the selmas, I will post a pic for opinions. 
I'm loving this place btw!


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I would keep whichever you like best and would get the most use out of. I, personally, would not keep two Selma's in almost the same size and same color.....



I bought the medium satchel for AUD300 which is very cheap for what we pay here, or anywhere for that matter. So even if I decide not to keep, I can sell it for on eBay without a loss. Sending back fro Australia to US is a pain. Once I have received all the purchases, I'll post a pic for opinions. I love my medium messenger thought. I have received compliments on that bag. I was debating between the watermelon or chili satchel, but ended up buying chili messenger and fuchsia satchel. Oh well... Let's wait..


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Mine is supposed to arrive Tuesday as well. Can't wait.



I received mine today! Fuschia in shw.. hmm honestly I still prefer ghw.. still considering but I might sell it away..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I received mine today! Fuschia in shw.. hmm honestly I still prefer ghw.. still considering but I might sell it away..


Pictures, please.  :useless:


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMxtdfSACw
> 
> Just saw this review on YouTube. It's the fuschia selma with silver hardware. I am a bit disappointed as earlier in the thread, someone said it was darker in color but I think it's the same color as my medium Selma messenger, which is fuchsia with gold hardware. Now I will have two medium selmas in the same color, one satchel with silver hardware and one messenger with gold hardware. What do u guys think?




I definitely wouldn't keep a medium selma satchel and medium selma messenger in the same color. I would keep the one you will use the most and skip out on the other. Then again I prefer to have different colors so I think it's a personal preference.


----------



## gratefulgirl

ley2 said:


> I received mine today! Fuschia in shw.. hmm honestly I still prefer ghw.. still considering but I might sell it away..




I received a fuschia with ghw instead of shw. I was disappointed at first, but now I absolutely love it in gold.


----------



## theheidis

gratefulgirl said:


> I received a fuschia with ghw instead of shw. I was disappointed at first, but now I absolutely love it in gold.



Who sent you the wrong hardware? And recently?


----------



## gratefulgirl

theheidis said:


> Who sent you the wrong hardware? And recently?




I ordered it from Amazon a few weeks ago.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Pictures, please.  :useless:




Love that sign!!! I am a visual personal as well, love seeing all the beautiful pictures of the MK bags and stunning mod shots!


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Love that sign!!! I am a visual personal as well, love seeing all the beautiful pictures of the MK bags and stunning mod shots!



+1


----------



## mimika

ley2 said:


> I received mine today! Fuschia in shw.. hmm honestly I still prefer ghw.. still considering but I might sell it away..



congrats!! I just got notified by NM that mine is on the way too! So excited! Hope mine arrives soon!

Please post some pictures too!


----------



## coivcte

mimika said:


> congrats!! I just got notified by NM that mine is on the way too! So excited! Hope mine arrives soon!
> 
> Please post some pictures too!



Me too!!! But it will be a while before I receive mine as I'm in Australia.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I've decided to get my first Selma. Not sure what color to get. The colors I have so far is navy, black, Heather Grey, Dark Dune,  fuchsia,  pale pink and pale blue. 

I really love the pale blue Selma,  but it only retails in large here with shw. I like large bags, I have several N/S Hamiltons. But is medium a better size?
Suggestions? ?


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I've decided to get my first Selma. Not sure what color to get. The colors I have so far is navy, black, Heather Grey, Dark Dune,  fuchsia,  pale pink and pale blue.
> 
> I really love the pale blue Selma,  but it only retails in large here with shw. I like large bags, I have several N/S Hamiltons. But is medium a better size?
> Suggestions? ?



I say get the large! Dark dune is lovely, but so is pale pink and pale blue! Have you had a chance to see all those colors in real life?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> I say get the large! Dark dune is lovely, but so is pale pink and pale blue! Have you had a chance to see all those colors in real life?



I have two bags in Dark dune, and one in pale pink and pale blue.  I haven't seen Selma in these colors in RL. I also have bags in black, fuchsia and grey,  but what other colors look good on the Selma?


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have to bags in Dark dune, and one in pale pink and pale blue.  I haven't seen Selma in these colors in RL. I also have bags in black and grey,  but what other colors look good on the Selma?



Have you considered pearl grey? That one is beautiful! It really depends on your personality and what you're planning to use it for.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Have you considered pearl grey? That one is beautiful! It really depends on your personality and what you're planning to use it for.



Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?



Ooh maybe? I've never seen Heather Grey IRL.  Maybe the other girls will be able to comment. I suggest you consider fuschia.. Something different! It will go with your pastels no problem


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Ooh maybe? I've never seen Heather Grey IRL.  Maybe the other girls will be able to comment. I suggest you consider fuschia.. Something different! It will go with your pastels no problem



Just found a photo of Selma in pearl grey...Wow. ..stunning!  And fuscia too.... How to choose... Thanks for good input!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?



Dark Khaki? In same colour family as Dark Dune but different. Pearl Grey is lovely, like a silvery grey.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just found a photo of Selma in pearl grey...Wow. ..stunning!  And fuscia too.... How to choose... Thanks for good input!



Would you consider a colorblock or is that too busy for your taste?


----------



## breezyme

ley2 said:


> I received mine today! Fuschia in shw.. hmm honestly I still prefer ghw.. still considering but I might sell it away..


i  like silver on the hamiltons but on the selma i think the gold is richer.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?




Luggage, fuschia and watermelon look good in Selma.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Would you consider a colorblock or is that too busy for your taste?



Stunning bags! Especially the last one!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Dark Khaki? In same colour family as Dark Dune but different. Pearl Grey is lovely, like a silvery grey.



Great tip!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Stunning bags! Especially the last one!



I have that one. It's gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I've decided to get my first Selma. Not sure what color to get. The colors I have so far is navy, black, Heather Grey, Dark Dune,  fuchsia,  pale pink and pale blue.
> 
> I really love the pale blue Selma,  but it only retails in large here with shw. I like large bags, I have several N/S Hamiltons. But is medium a better size?
> Suggestions? ?


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> I have two bags in Dark dune, and one in pale pink and pale blue.  I haven't seen Selma in these colors in RL. I also have bags in black, fuchsia and grey,  but what other colors look good on the Selma?


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?


 
Is there any other color family you're looking to add to your collection?  Green, yellow, orange, red, purple?  Are you interested in adding a colorblock bag, as melbo suggested?  If not, for an everyday bag, there are two colors you don't have that you should take a look at...

Luggage - This is a completely different color than your dark dune.  I have both and can tell you that luggage is a rich, medium brown and dark dune is a sophisticated, brownish-grey taupe.  I cannot interchange my dark dune with my luggage because they go with different accessories/clothes, so I do NEED both.

Pearl Grey - Again, this is a completely different color than your heather grey.  Pearl grey is a light silvery grey while heather grey is a darker, true grey.  These shades of grey cannot be interchanged.  Sometimes you need a light grey to match your outfit and sometimes you need a dark grey, so I don't see any problem in having both colors.

If you have more browns than greys in your wardrobe, I'd get luggage.  If you have more greys than browns in your wardrobe, then I'd get pearl grey.  For me, I have way more browns in my wardrobe than greys.  That's why I got both luggage and dark dune instead of pearl or heather grey.  Dark dune has a bit of grey in it, so I'm covered there.

Also, you should get the large Selma, not the medium.  I've seen your other bags and modeling shots and can tell that you like larger bags and that a large Selma would look best on you.


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?



I was going suggest Mandarine but it might not match your wardrobe.
Here is my Medium.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Is there any other color family you're looking to add to your collection?  Green, yellow, orange, red, purple?  Are you interested in adding a colorblock bag, as melbo suggested?  If not, for an everyday bag, there are two colors you don't have that you should take a look at...
> 
> Luggage - This is a completely different color than your dark dune.  I have both and can tell you that luggage is a rich, medium brown and dark dune is a sophisticated, brownish-grey taupe.  I cannot interchange my dark dune with my luggage because they go with different accessories/clothes, so I do NEED both.
> 
> Pearl Grey - Again, this is a completely different color than your heather grey.  Pearl grey is a light silvery grey while heather grey is a darker, true grey.  These shades of grey cannot be interchanged.  Sometimes you need a light grey to match your outfit and sometimes you need a dark grey, so I don't see any problem in having both colors.
> 
> If you have more browns than greys in your wardrobe, I'd get luggage.  If you have more greys than browns in your wardrobe, then I'd get pearl grey.  For me, I have way more browns in my wardrobe than greys.  That's why I got both luggage and dark dune instead of pearl or heather grey.  Dark dune has a bit of grey in it, so I'm covered there.
> 
> Also, you should get the large Selma, not the medium.  I've seen your other bags and modeling shots and can tell that you like larger bags and that a large Selma would look best on you.



Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to give me such a great reply! I think I have more grey than brown, and the brown I have goes great with my dark dune. Luggage is definately something I don't already have...and I know how to get a hold of one quite cheap....hmmm...

I do love grey shades,  and it does show in my wardrobe.  And I like to combine grey with pastels...så many a pearl grey selma is a good idea..

Thanks for the tip on the large version. I think it's the better size for me.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> I was going suggest Mandarine but it might not match your wardrobe.
> Here is my Medium.



Oooh...such a rich and delicate color! Stunning!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to give me such a great reply! I think I have more grey than brown, and the brown I have goes great with my dark dune. Luggage is definately something I don't already have...and I know how to get a hold of one quite cheap....hmmm...
> 
> I do love grey shades,  and it does show in my wardrobe.  And I like to combine grey with pastels...så many a pearl grey selma is a good idea..
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the large version. I think it's the better size for me.


You're welcome.   Now, just thinking about it , I think pearl grey would look so good against your pastel clothes!  I'm sure they look good with heather grey, too, but I think maybe even better with a lighter, silvery grey.

For me, if I had to choose between the two, I'd probably get heather grey (which you already have) because it's a darker, true grey that would work better for my wardrobe of darker grey tones.  But for someone who likes pastels against grey, I think pearl grey would look great!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> You're welcome.   Now, just thinking about it , I think pearl grey would look so good against your pastel clothes!  I'm sure they look good with heather grey, too, but I think maybe even better with a lighter, silvery grey.
> 
> For me, if I had to choose between the two, I'd probably get heather grey (which you already have) because it's a darker, true grey that would work better for my wardrobe of darker grey tones.  But for someone who likes pastels against grey, I think pearl grey would look great!



I agree! Too bad it's sold out everywhere....sigh....


----------



## melbo

Speaking of dark khaki there's this!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Speaking of dark khaki there's this!



Oh my...What a price!!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my...What a price!!



I know! That color doesn't work for my skin tone, but it is an amazing price!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> I know! That color doesn't work for my skin tone, but it is an amazing price!



Do you have the link?


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Do you have the link?



http://www.6pm.com/product/8126521/color/19776


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> http://www.6pm.com/product/8126521/color/19776



Too late, but thanks anyway!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Too late, but thanks anyway!



Lol I know! Such a good price!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Speaking of dark khaki there's this!


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my...What a price!!


You know, dark khaki could work if you're looking for a lighter beige/tan/dark cream color.

P.S.  Oh, I'm too late, too.  Just missed your prior posts that it's gone!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Omg Norwegian Girl I did not know you didn't have a selma yet! You must get one!!! Do you prefer smaller or larger bags? I love the medium size but I don't carry too much. 

What about navy? Or peanut? Are you looking for an everyday color and staying away from bright colors for your first selma? I also agree with everyone here that luggage would be gorgeous too!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> You know, dark khaki could work if you're looking for a lighter beige/tan/dark cream color.



Yeah....but when I came to my senses I found that Pearl Grey is the way to go...!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg Norwegian Girl I did not know you didn't have a selma yet! You must get one!!! Do you prefer smaller or larger bags? I love the medium size but I don't carry too much.
> 
> What about navy? Or peanut? Are you looking for an everyday color and staying away from bright colors for your first selma? I also agree with everyone here that luggage would be gorgeous too!




Its rather funny,  because in the begining I didn't care much for the Selma. Then it grew on me, and after my two messengers...I'm  sold. So I think I'm headed towards the pearl grey as I plan to use it for everyday use. It compliments my wardrobe as well. If I can't find one ( sold out everywhere) I think I might consider a colorblock version.. Nothing yellow, green, or red as I don't love those colors on me as much.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yeah....but when I came to my senses I found that Pearl Grey is the way to go...!



&#128077;&#128077;It is beautiful and complements everything!


----------



## melissatrv

Does anyone know if the Blush colored Selma someone bought in Germany will be sold in the US?  That shade is more what I am looking for than the Pale Pink


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone know if the Blush colored Selma someone bought in Germany will be sold in the US?  That shade is more what I am looking for than the Pale Pink


I haven't seen it in the USA, but maybe you can get the MK boutique information from Diamondsforever and order it directly from the MK boutique in Germany.


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Everyday use. My wardrobe is mainly pastels, navy, grey, beige, brown and white, and I like to have bags that compliments my outfits. I already have Heather Grey, won't these two grey tones be quite similar?





Norwegian Girl said:


> Its rather funny,  because in the begining I didn't care much for the Selma. Then it grew on me, and after my two messengers...I'm  sold. So I think I'm headed towards the pearl grey as I plan to use it for everyday use. It compliments my wardrobe as well. If I can't find one ( sold out everywhere) I think I might consider a colorblock version.. Nothing yellow, green, or red as I don't love those colors on me as much.



Does it have to be a Selma?
If not, you should consider Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey. 
That's very pretty and probably easier to find compare to a Selma.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> Does it have to be a Selma?
> If not, you should consider Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey.
> That's very pretty and probably easier to find compare to a Selma.



Well...Yes.  I prefer the shape of the Selma over Sutton. It's the sides on the Sutton,  the part that bulges a bit that I don't like as much. Cute bag, but not for me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Well...Yes.  I prefer the shape of the Selma over Sutton. It's the sides on the Sutton,  the part that bulges a bit that I don't like as much. Cute bag, but not for me.



I saw a gray medium selma at my local MK store. Have you tracked a pearl gray one yet? I love the style so much..if you love your messengers you are going to love the regular version!!


----------



## coivcte

Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:


Depends on your needs.  If you need more of an edgy, every day bag, then keep the studded luggage Selma.  The nude/white/peanut is a great spring/summer bag.


----------



## mimika

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:



I like the white/peanut selma better! looks very refreshing and more unique. the luggage stud is more common


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:



Personally, I prefer the color block. Luggage doesn't work so well with my skin tone, so I'm partial. They are both beautiful though so you can't really make a wrong choice &#128522;


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:



I would keep the color block selma. I personally don't like luggage color so i'm no help here


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> I would keep the color block selma. I personally don't like luggage color so i'm no help here



+1. The colour block is so sophisticated!


----------



## all7s

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:


Another vote for colorblock! I love how spring and summery it is!


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:



Haha that emoji! I feel your pain!

I think luggage would go with everyday outfits but the colorblock is fresh and springy! If the luggage didn't have studs I would go for luggage. I only like studs on messengers
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## iheart_purses

They have Dark Dune on the website now!! The photos do not do the color justice at all...It looks more like brown to me. They are showing it in the Medium satchel. (when I was in the store they had Medium, large satchel, and medium messenger w/ studs, all in dark dune)


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> They have Dark Dune on the website now!! The photos do not do the color justice at all...It looks more like brown to me. They are showing it in the Medium satchel. (when I was in the store they had Medium, large satchel, and medium messenger w/ studs, all in dark dune)



This is why I was initially put off by dark dune. Brown does not go w/my skin tone, imo, but once I saw it in person I was all "oooh and ahhhs". I get the most complements with that bag.


----------



## iheart_purses

coivcte said:


> Help please ladies! Which one is a keeper? ullhair:


 


Ummm how can you decide? You already have both, you now have to keep both.  Sorry but both of those are too versatile to only keep one.


----------



## iheart_purses

melbo said:


> This is why I was initially put off by dark dune. Brown does not go w/my skin tone, imo, but once I saw it in person I was all "oooh and ahhhs". I get the most complements with that bag.



Right! I could go on all day about my love for dark dune and how it goes with basically anything. And it's not an old lady taupe lol it is a modem taupe. The perfect shade, not too light not too dark. I think it's much prettier than dark khaki, which can be too light


----------



## Norwegian Girl

iheart_purses said:


> Right! I could go on all day about my love for dark dune and how it goes with basically anything. And it's not an old lady taupe lol it is a modem taupe. The perfect shade, not too light not too dark. I think it's much prettier than dark khaki, which can be too light



I love dark dune, and if I didn't already have two different bags in this color, I would choose dark dune. Goes with everything!


----------



## r1ta_s

iheart_purses said:


> They have Dark Dune on the website now!! The photos do not do the color justice at all...It looks more like brown to me. They are showing it in the Medium satchel. (when I was in the store they had Medium, large satchel, and medium messenger w/ studs, all in dark dune)



Which website?


----------



## iheart_purses

r1ta_s said:


> Which website?



Michael Kors


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Right! I could go on all day about my love for dark dune and how it goes with basically anything. And it's not an old lady taupe lol it is a modem taupe. The perfect shade, not too light not too dark. I think it's much prettier than dark khaki, which can be too light


Dark dune is a really great color (brownish-grey taupe)!  I was lucky to snatch up a n/s Hamilton tote in this color last year.  It looks great with gold hardware which pops against the more muted color.

Dark khaki is a dark cream that works for those who like lighter browns.  It didn't work for me because it was a bit too light.

Luggage is a great every day medium toned brown.  It's a more casual color that goes with everything.  I love it on my large Selma.

Peanut is another light brown but with yellow undertones.  It looks good on people with yellow undertones in their skin, NOT me.

Suntan is also a light brown, but without the yellow undertones.  I really like the neutral nature of suntan.  It works great as an accent color on colorblock bags.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Me and Blush Selma finally made it home after about 16 hours of traveling! Yay. Good thing I got the SA to leave it well stuffed as it got squashed in the overhead plane locker by some guy!! Still as good as new


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Me and Blush Selma finally made it home after about 16 hours of traveling! Yay. Good thing I got the SA to leave it well stuffed as it got squashed in the overhead plane locker by some guy!! Still as good as new



Yay! I picked up my pale pink medium satchel at the post office right before work today and now I have the studded messenger and the satchel in the trunk of my car! Hope they will be safe for a few hours!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay! I picked up my pale pink medium satchel at the post office right before work today and now I have the studded messenger and the satchel in the trunk of my car! Hope they will be safe for a few hours!



Oo exciting! No one will see them in there, sure they'll be safe.
Have you decided which one to keep yet? Would love to see pictures of both if you get a chance. I'm going to compare Khaki, Blush and PP once I've had some sleep!
Jet lag is setting in


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo exciting! No one will see them in there, sure they'll be safe.
> 
> Have you decided which one to keep yet? Would love to see pictures of both if you get a chance. I'm going to compare Khaki, Blush and PP once I've had some sleep!
> 
> Jet lag is setting in




Yes I'll try to take some pics tonight but the lighting may not be good. I will take pics comparing it to my dark dune too.

The blush is really a special color. It almost has a metallic sheen to it too if I'm not mistaken. Or maybe the mk store just has special lights that make it look oh so enticing.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I'll try to take some pics tonight but the lighting may not be good. I will take pics comparing it to my dark dune too.
> 
> The blush is really a special color. It almost has a metallic sheen to it too if I'm not mistaken. Or maybe the mk store just has special lights that make it look oh so enticing.



Be great to see PP & DD together! Lovely. Yes the Blush is really hard to define but very pretty. Lol I think everything looks enticing in the MK stores...


----------



## keishapie1973

Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2954533



I say get the one with handles! For me it makes a huge difference


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2954533



It's beautiful!   But if you have any doubts,  go with your gut.  Get the satchel.   You can always use the shoulder strap for hands free.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've been bad bad bad. Got the pale pink satchel today, went to mk to return the messenger, and I ended up getting something in blossom so now I have to return this pale pink selma lol. Blossom matches my skin tone much better than the pale pink...but it's not a selma! Gonna do a reveal later


----------



## jademc96

I want to buy the selma messenger but idk what color. I'm torn between black and luggage. I have 2 medium Selma satchels  in black and luggage and I love the look of the luggage but I do not know if I have the same feeling for the messenger. Please help


----------



## keishapie1973

jademc96 said:


> I want to buy the selma messenger but idk what color. I'm torn between black and luggage. I have 2 medium Selma satchels  in black and luggage and I love the look of the luggage but I do not know if I have the same feeling for the messenger. Please help



Since you have medium Selma's in black and luggage, why not get a completely different color for your messenger.....


----------



## jademc96

I thought about it but idk what color to get. I have brown, black, and grey.  Thought about aquamarine but if I want a bag that's very versatile.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Since you have medium Selma's in black and luggage, why not get a completely different color for your messenger.....



I agree. If you are looking for a brown what about peanut? I have one in messenger style and love it. It reminds me of creamy peanut butter.

If you like neutrals there is also navy! Or get a fun color like pale pink, it goes with a lot 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## myluvofbags

jademc96 said:


> I want to buy the selma messenger but idk what color. I'm torn between black and luggage. I have 2 medium Selma satchels  in black and luggage and I love the look of the luggage but I do not know if I have the same feeling for the messenger. Please help



You could do black or luggage as they both would be very versatile color wise with outfits and as its a crossbody style bag you would use it in very different situations/outings as your selmas.   I don't forsee either color going away or being discontinued so whichever color you choose and you decide you like the style,  you can most likely pick up the other color later.


----------



## bagsncakes

I'm trying since yesterday to post pics. It kept failing and now I can't open the manage attachments page at all. Anyone knows what's going on?


----------



## melody910101

It's really exciting seeing all the bags that everybody posts and I really love the look of the selma. I've started reading the forum from the start and slowly making my way  
I recently bought a pale blue Selma in Large and absolutely loving it! Sorry the lighting is really bad.
If anyone wants to check out my blog post of it they are welcome to https://jech910101.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/michael-kors-pale-blue-large-selma-satchel/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow!  Not surprising to me, but I have just noticed that this Selma thread has more posts than ANY thread on our entire MK forum, with almost 10,000 posts!! It just shows how really popular the Selma is. Even on our authenticity thread, last time I counted, out of the first 19 pages of authenticity requests, we had Selmas, on 17 of those 19 pages! I stopped counting at page 19! lol! I know there are loads more of requests since then, The Selma is truly Michael Kors, number one most popular design. I have never seen a bag that is quite as popular as this one. So  many sizes and colors and seems everybody, everywhere, has at least one. Pretty amazing. I wonder how many he puts out each year? Michael can probably retire now! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melody910101 said:


> It's really exciting seeing all the bags that everybody posts and I really love the look of the selma. I've started reading the forum from the start and slowly making my way
> I recently bought a pale blue Selma in Large and absolutely loving it! Sorry the lighting is really bad.
> If anyone wants to check out my blog post of it they are welcome to https://jech910101.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/michael-kors-pale-blue-large-selma-satchel/



CONGRATS! Pale blue is sooo pretty. I saw a pale blue selma today at MK and it definitely made me do a double take. It is striking! Welcome to the club
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> CONGRATS! Pale blue is sooo pretty. I saw a pale blue selma today at MK and it definitely made me do a double take. It is striking! Welcome to the club
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


This Selma club has got to be one of the biggest clubs ever. This is definitely the number one thread on the whole MK forum and has the most posts and photos. Almost 10, 000! Amazing!


----------



## bellevie0891

melody910101 said:


> It's really exciting seeing all the bags that everybody posts and I really love the look of the selma. I've started reading the forum from the start and slowly making my way
> 
> I recently bought a pale blue Selma in Large and absolutely loving it! Sorry the lighting is really bad.
> 
> If anyone wants to check out my blog post of it they are welcome to https://jech910101.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/michael-kors-pale-blue-large-selma-satchel/




Stunning!


----------



## ubo22

melody910101 said:


> It's really exciting seeing all the bags that everybody posts and I really love the look of the selma. I've started reading the forum from the start and slowly making my way
> I recently bought a pale blue Selma in Large and absolutely loving it! Sorry the lighting is really bad.
> If anyone wants to check out my blog post of it they are welcome to https://jech910101.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/michael-kors-pale-blue-large-selma-satchel/


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  I love  your large pale blue Selma satchel!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> I'm trying since yesterday to post pics. It kept failing and now I can't open the manage attachments page at all. Anyone knows what's going on?



Sometimes the attachments don't upload from my phone. I think it means the picture is too big. I find I can post these pictures if i use photo editor to crop them. HTH.


----------



## melbo

melody910101 said:


> It's really exciting seeing all the bags that everybody posts and I really love the look of the selma. I've started reading the forum from the start and slowly making my way
> I recently bought a pale blue Selma in Large and absolutely loving it! Sorry the lighting is really bad.
> If anyone wants to check out my blog post of it they are welcome to https://jech910101.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/michael-kors-pale-blue-large-selma-satchel/



She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> Sometimes the attachments don't upload from my phone. I think it means the picture is too big. I find I can post these pictures if i use photo editor to crop them. HTH.



Thanx. I have tried doing that too but still doesn't work. Trying to put up pictures of my new medium messenger in chili (very disappointed in the color), and the mini messenger in dark dune. All the pictures of chili selmas or Colettes I has seen on this forum had a pink undertone to the red but mine totally has an orangish undertone. Don't like it at all was anxiously waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow!  Not surprising to me, but I have just noticed that this Selma thread has more posts than ANY thread on our entire MK forum, with almost 10,000 posts!! It just shows how really popular the Selma is. Even on our authenticity thread, last time I counted, out of the first 19 pages of authenticity requests, we had Selmas, on 17 of those 19 pages! I stopped counting at page 19! lol! I know there are loads more of requests since then, The Selma is truly Michael Kors, number one most popular design. I have never seen a bag that is quite as popular as this one. So  many sizes and colors and seems everybody, everywhere, has at least one. Pretty amazing. I wonder how many he puts out each year? Michael can probably retire now! lol!



Amazing! The Selma is super popular! I even see some celebs carrying them at times. It's such a classy look and they hold up so well. I know you're not a fan of saffiano, but it really is an easy leather to maintain, especially if you don't know much about it. I don't know why but certain saffiano bags smell more strongly of leather than others. Maybe you'll find one that smells wonderful &#128522;


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx. I have tried doing that too but still doesn't work. Trying to put up pictures of my new medium messenger in chili (very disappointed in the color), and the mini messenger in dark dune. All the pictures of chili selmas or Colettes I has seen on this forum had a pink undertone to the red but mine totally has an orangish undertone. Don't like it at all was anxiously waiting for it to arrive.



Aww, that sucks! Especially if you're expecting something totally different. I got my Selma in Mandarin because I wanted that pop of orange. Do you have a smartphone? Maybe you can try uploading thru the app? Sometimes it's the format of the pics... There's all sort of things that could be wrong. Maybe you can just upload to photobucket and paste the link here &#128522;


----------



## bagsncakes

Thankyou so much Melbo, I didn't know there was an app. So this is the new chili selma messenger next to my fuchsia messenger and the new mini dark dune selma. See what I mean? The chili is an orange based red! And I don't like anything orange..


----------



## aunt_sweden

Hello 
I love this forum and I want to join the Selma club.
I bought my first selma in jan this year (large pearl grey with microstuds) and today i recived my first medium messenger, a black grommet. After reading this forum i feel that i already want more selmas  something with colour


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> View attachment 2955209
> View attachment 2955210
> 
> Thankyou so much Melbo, I didn't know there was an app. So this is the new chili selma messenger next to my fuchsia messenger and the new mini dark dune selma. See what I mean? The chili is an orange based red! And I don't like anything orange..



Gorgeous! Love your collection! The chili does have a hint of orange, but maybe you'll have better luck with red? I haven't been around as long but the girls will definitely help you find the right color!


----------



## ubo22

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello
> I love this forum and I want to join the Selma club.
> I bought my first selma in jan this year (large pearl grey with microstuds) and today i recived my first medium messenger, a black grommet. After reading this forum i feel that i already want more selmas  something with colour


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:Studs and grommets are so edgy!  Love!


----------



## melbo

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello
> I love this forum and I want to join the Selma club.
> I bought my first selma in jan this year (large pearl grey with microstuds) and today i recived my first medium messenger, a black grommet. After reading this forum i feel that i already want more selmas  something with colour



Look at that beauty! Totally digging your pearl grey! You're messenger is adorable as well.. It's so much edgier with the grommets.


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> View attachment 2955209
> View attachment 2955210
> 
> Thankyou so much Melbo, I didn't know there was an app. So this is the new chili selma messenger next to my fuchsia messenger and the new mini dark dune selma. See what I mean? The chili is an orange based red! And I don't like anything orange..


Great collection of messengers.  I don't like anything orange, either.  You should try to find the MK color "red."  I believe it's a true red that came out some time ago.


----------



## bagsncakes

Thanx ubo22 and Melbo. I would love to find the red color but unfortunately I don't see it on any of the sites that ship to Australia. Except ebay. And I bought the chili from Bloomingdales f&f sale and even after the 25% off, I paid 229AUD for this. I have seen a few in ebay for around $400AUD. There's no way I'm paying that much for a messenger!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Norwegian Girl said:


> Its rather funny,  because in the begining I didn't care much for the Selma. Then it grew on me, and after my two messengers...I'm  sold. So I think I'm headed towards the pearl grey as I plan to use it for everyday use. It compliments my wardrobe as well. If I can't find one ( sold out everywhere) I think I might consider a colorblock version.. Nothing yellow, green, or red as I don't love those colors on me as much.


Hello   have you found any large pearl gray Selma yet ? On this site they are in stock  http://www.monnierfreres.com/selma-lg-tz-satchel-tote-KOR003078-us.html. I think its the pearl grey.  they don´t use the regular colour names  It´s France -based company. I bought my selma from there.  I can recommend their sales


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> View attachment 2955209
> View attachment 2955210
> 
> Thankyou so much Melbo, I didn't know there was an app. So this is the new chili selma messenger next to my fuchsia messenger and the new mini dark dune selma. See what I mean? The chili is an orange based red! And I don't like anything orange..




So strange because my chili card case does not have orange undertones at all. I also own mandarin, which does of course


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> View attachment 2955209
> View attachment 2955210
> 
> Thankyou so much Melbo, I didn't know there was an app. So this is the new chili selma messenger next to my fuchsia messenger and the new mini dark dune selma. See what I mean? The chili is an orange based red! And I don't like anything orange..







paula3boys said:


> So strange because my chili card case does not have orange undertones at all. I also own mandarin, which does of course




I think chili looks different depending on type of leather. My Colette doesn't have any orange undertones.


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> Sometimes the attachments don't upload from my phone. I think it means the picture is too big. I find I can post these pictures if i use photo editor to crop them. HTH.





keishapie1973 said:


> I think chili looks different depending on type of leather. My Colette doesn't have any orange undertones.
> View attachment 2955252



Your Colette was the bag that inspired me to get the chili color. Yours looks stunning. I have seen a few other chili colette satchels as well on this blog. All look like yours. Some one posted this picture of watermelon and chili selma a while ago. It looks pinkish too. Surprisingly mine doesn't look anything like this. I also thought they might have some other color with the wrong tag on it. But if this is not chili, what is it?


----------



## aunt_sweden

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:Studs and grommets are so edgy!  Love!





melbo said:


> Look at that beauty! Totally digging your pearl grey! You're messenger is adorable as well.. It's so much edgier with the grommets.



Thank you   My bags are real bargains, for a swedish girl  its hard to find good swedish online stores that have a nice selection of selmas. Importing from USA is expensive


----------



## 2 stars

I received my medium fuschia selma with shw yesterday. She was packed really nicely it took me about 5 minutes to get her all unpacked. I noticed a shiny spot on her so I rubbed my fingers through it and it felt sticky. I tried removing it with a baby wipe but it didn't come off then I tried a damp towel and nothing. Can you guys see it? I put a close up of the spot. I called NM this morning hoping to exchange it but unfortunately it's out of stock. Since returning her was my only option and I did purchase it at such a steal I decided to keep her. Does anyone have any idea of how I might be able to remove that?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Your Colette was the bag that inspired me to get the chili color. Yours looks stunning. I have seen a few other chili colette satchels as well on this blog. All look like yours. Some one posted this picture of watermelon and chili selma a while ago. It looks pinkish too. Surprisingly mine doesn't look anything like this. I also thought they might have some other color with the wrong tag on it. But if this is not chili, what is it?




That is watermelon and chilli. They just look different in saffiano leather. If you're able to go see them in person, you'll definitely notice the difference....[emoji3]


----------



## Cavaliermum

Just bought my first Selma bag - black medium 


I didn't even own a bag when I joined this forum and I've now bought 2 in less than a month - you lot are a bad influence!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I received my medium fuschia selma with shw yesterday. She was packed really nicely it took me about 5 minutes to get her all unpacked. I noticed a shiny spot on her so I rubbed my fingers through it and it felt sticky. I tried removing it with a baby wipe but it didn't come off then I tried a damp towel and nothing. Can you guys see it? I put a close up of the spot. I called NM this morning hoping to exchange it but unfortunately it's out of stock. Since returning her was my only option and I did purchase it at such a steal I decided to keep her. Does anyone have any idea of how I might be able to remove that?




It's normal to have the sticky residues I used my eye makeup remover and gently rubbed with a q-tip then use to a warm damp towel to wipe it off and then use a clean towel to remove any water from the bag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello
> I love this forum and I want to join the Selma club.
> I bought my first selma in jan this year (large pearl grey with microstuds) and today i recived my first medium messenger, a black grommet. After reading this forum i feel that i already want more selmas  something with colour



Hi! I read that you found somewhere that's great for us Scandinavians to buy MK bags from?


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> It's normal to have the sticky residues I used my eye makeup remover and gently rubbed with a q-tip then use to a warm damp towel to wipe it off and then use a clean towel to remove any water from the bag.



Can I ask what kind of eye makeup remover you used? I was going to try leather cleaner but wasn't sure if it would work.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi! I read that you found somewhere that's great for us Scandinavians to buy MK bags from?



Try monnierfreres.com  they have really great sales. The selection of mk-bags is ok. Not super good , but ok


----------



## aunt_sweden

keishapie1973 said:


> I think chili looks different depending on type of leather. My Colette doesn't have any orange undertones.
> View attachment 2955252


&#128525; very nice bag. I like the colour


----------



## keishapie1973

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello
> I love this forum and I want to join the Selma club.
> I bought my first selma in jan this year (large pearl grey with microstuds) and today i recived my first medium messenger, a black grommet. After reading this forum i feel that i already want more selmas  something with colour



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## PamK

keishapie1973 said:


> I think chili looks different depending on type of leather. My Colette doesn't have any orange undertones.
> View attachment 2955252




That is one gorgeous red bag!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## keishapie1973

aunt_sweden said:


> &#128525; very nice bag. I like the colour



Thank you!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

PamK said:


> That is one gorgeous red bag!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]



Thank you...


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> Just bought my first Selma bag - black medium
> 
> 
> I didn't even own a bag when I joined this forum and I've now bought 2 in less than a month - you lot are a bad influence!!!!




Haha this forum does that to ya! Welcome to the selma club! I love mine and constantly reach for it. What's the other color you got?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Group shot of Dark Khaki and Blush


----------



## Cavaliermum

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha this forum does that to ya! Welcome to the selma club! I love mine and constantly reach for it. What's the other color you got?



I've got a small sutton in grape but every girl needs a classic black bag (that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> I've got a small sutton in grape but every girl needs a classic black bag (that's my excuse anyway)




Sounds lovely! I agree. One can never fall short of too many black bags, I'm guilty of this. I am trying to venture away from black lately and now have dark dune, pinks, and peanut[emoji1]


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Can I ask what kind of eye makeup remover you used? I was going to try leather cleaner but wasn't sure if it would work.





NEUTROGENA's Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## mimika

ilysukixD said:


> It's normal to have the sticky residues I used my eye makeup remover and gently rubbed with a q-tip then use to a warm damp towel to wipe it off and then use a clean towel to remove any water from the bag.



what kind of residues would be on the bag? glue? good that I learn something new today


----------



## aunt_sweden

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thank's&#128522;


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I received my medium fuschia selma with shw yesterday. She was packed really nicely it took me about 5 minutes to get her all unpacked. I noticed a shiny spot on her so I rubbed my fingers through it and it felt sticky. I tried removing it with a baby wipe but it didn't come off then I tried a damp towel and nothing. Can you guys see it? I put a close up of the spot. I called NM this morning hoping to exchange it but unfortunately it's out of stock. Since returning her was my only option and I did purchase it at such a steal I decided to keep her. Does anyone have any idea of how I might be able to remove that?



Sounds like it is glue, which also comes off with an eraser. I find that helps alot. Leather conditioner/cleaner wouldn't hurt it, so it's worth giving it a try. Does the spot leave some residue on your fingers?


----------



## aunt_sweden

Cavaliermum said:


> Just bought my first Selma bag - black medium
> 
> 
> I didn't even own a bag when I joined this forum and I've now bought 2 in less than a month - you lot are a bad influence!!!!


Totally agree lol &#128540; i've bought 4 bags since january this year


----------



## Norwegian Girl

aunt_sweden said:


> Totally agree lol &#128540; i've bought 4 bags since january this year



And I've bought 9 bags, 4 wallets and 3 pair of shoes since June last year. I'm a lost cause  lol!


----------



## melbo

aunt_sweden said:


> Totally agree lol &#128540; i've bought 4 bags since january this year



Same here! My MK addiction has spiraled put of control! I've bought 11 bags since January! I sold 3 and gave 1 away. I'm waiting for my last one and then I'm done! Like seriously! Lol


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Sounds like it is glue, which also comes off with an eraser. I find that helps alot. Leather conditioner/cleaner wouldn't hurt it, so it's worth giving it a try. Does the spot leave some residue on your fingers?



No there's no residue on my finger. It doesn't feel smooth like the rest of the bag it's hard to explain.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Same here! My MK addiction has spiraled put of control! I've bought 11 bags since January! I sold 3 and gave 1 away. I'm waiting for my last one and then I'm done! Like seriously! Lol



Lol, I keep telling myself that!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> No there's no residue on my finger. It doesn't feel smooth like the rest of the bag it's hard to explain.



Sounds like glue. Try make up remover, eraser, and/or leather cleaner. It should be removed with those.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Same here! My MK addiction has spiraled put of control! I've bought 11 bags since January! I sold 3 and gave 1 away. I'm waiting for my last one and then I'm done! Like seriously! Lol




We are all never done! I had my dark dune selma for a year and then I got my Colette then my medium Selma messenger. Then the Cindy for such a good price, and finally something gorgeous in blossom. Now need to sell my pale pink Selma satchel! So that's 5 bags in 2 months. Hoping to keep it at bay and sell one, so that will bring it down to 4 and I'll be happy with this collection for quite some time haha


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, I keep telling myself that!



I seriously sound like an addict or someone trying to go on a diet.... I know all about that, lol! 







Pinkalicious said:


> We are all never done! I had my dark dune selma for a year and then I got my Colette then my medium Selma messenger. Then the Cindy for such a good price, and finally something gorgeous in blossom. Now need to sell my pale pink Selma satchel! So that's 5 bags in 2 months. Hoping to keep it at bay and sell one, so that will bring it down to 4 and I'll be happy with this collection for quite some time haha



&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;So many bags on sale and so little time to decide. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;I've used every single one though so I don't regret anything.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I seriously sound like an addict or someone trying to go on a diet.... I know all about that, lol!
> 
> [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]So many bags on sale and so little time to decide. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]I've used every single one though so I don't regret anything.




Me too! I just want to get rid of this pale pink Selma and then I'll feel better cuz the other ones are all ones that I want to keep in my collection for awhile.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Me too! I just want to get rid of this pale pink Selma and then I'll feel better cuz the other ones are all ones that I want to keep in my collection for awhile.



Try eBay? It is a hassle to set up and may take a while to sell, but at least you'll be able to sell.  Maybe the other girls will chime in on other ways to sell.


----------



## paula3boys

Medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Can I ask what kind of eye makeup remover you used? I was going to try leather cleaner but wasn't sure if it would work.



If you have a leather cleaner then use that first.
With eye makeup remover, I have tried it myself but make sure you don't use anything with alcohol!!!!


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Can I ask what kind of eye makeup remover you used? I was going to try leather cleaner but wasn't sure if it would work.





melbo said:


> Same here! My MK addiction has spiraled put of control! I've bought 11 bags since January! I sold 3 and gave 1 away. I'm waiting for my last one and then I'm done! Like seriously! Lol



I don't know if I should feel any better after reading your comments.....lol.....
To be honest, I am not any better. Sigh....I do feel guilty! But I can't get away from this fun Forum!!!!!


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> We are all never done! I had my dark dune selma for a year and then I got my Colette then my medium Selma messenger. Then the Cindy for such a good price, and finally something gorgeous in blossom. Now need to sell my pale pink Selma satchel! So that's 5 bags in 2 months. Hoping to keep it at bay and sell one, so that will bring it down to 4 and I'll be happy with this collection for quite some time haha



I thought Blossom Pink was a limited edition colour that was sold exclusive by Bloomingdales back in 2014. How did you get hold of a Blossom Pink item?
Will you do a reveal/review soon? Sorry I'm so curious as I love anything pastel


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> I thought Blossom Pink was a limited edition colour that was sold exclusive by Bloomingdales back in 2014. How did you get hold of a Blossom Pink item?
> Will you do a reveal/review soon? Sorry I'm so curious as I love anything pastel



Haha yes, I've been trying to contain myself since it's such a lovely shade of pink. My MK store only had 2 of this particular style/color and they happened to just unwrap it right before I got there so I HAD to get the last packaged one in the back! I'm gonna do a reveal tomorrow morning because of the natural sunlight..had to work and go to classes today. I want to make sure the first pictures I post of it do it justice
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mimika

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2955681
> 
> Medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware



Lovely!! love the color and it looks like a good size for everyday use


----------



## paula3boys

mimika said:


> Lovely!! love the color and it looks like a good size for everyday use




Thank you. I use medium Selmas (two) when I'm not planning to add items and don't need a couple small things I normally carry as there's no room for extra items for me.


----------



## bagsncakes

My fuchsia medium satchel with silver hardware just arrived so I thought I'd show u guys, its the exact same color as my medium fuschia messenger .


----------



## bagsncakes

My selmas so far. My black medium selma satchel is yet to arrive.


----------



## myluvofbags

Mariamshah said:


> My selmas so far. My black medium selma satchel is yet to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 2956052



Nice collection.   Your black will fit in perfectly.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Mariamshah said:


> My selmas so far. My black medium selma satchel is yet to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 2956052




wonderful collection. i´m jealous. Want some more bags with color. I only have 3 black and my pearl grey


----------



## bagsncakes

myluvofbags said:


> Nice collection.   Your black will fit in perfectly.



Thank you. I had the large selma in black that I returned after a year, unused, to nordstrom. It was too big for me. Medium satchel is the biggest I want to go. So bought the medium black.


----------



## bagsncakes

aunt_sweden said:


> wonderful collection. i´m jealous. Want some more bags with color. I only have 3 black and my pearl grey



Thanx. I will have two black bags too once I have received the medium Selma in black and the medium Colette messenger in black. U always need black bags. They're classic.


----------



## gayboy

Navy selma mini messenger w/ black MK fur charm


----------



## melbo

gayboy said:


> Navy selma mini messenger w/ black MK fur charm



Love your bag and that fur charm! Wouldn't have noticed the ghw unless you pointed it out! &#128159;


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> My selmas so far. My black medium selma satchel is yet to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 2956052


Gorgeous collection of Selmas!  Black will be a great addition.


----------



## ubo22

gayboy said:


> Navy selma mini messenger w/ black MK fur charm


That mini messenger and furball charm are sooo cute together!


----------



## bagsncakes

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous collection of Selmas!  Black will be a great addition.




Thank you  I'm still not sure about the chili though. My sister keeps convincing me that it the best of all :s lol


----------



## mimika

Mariamshah said:


> My fuchsia medium satchel with silver hardware just arrived so I thought I'd show u guys, its the exact same color as my medium fuschia messenger .
> 
> View attachment 2956047



love your collection! how does the size compares? the medium satchel and medium messenger almost looks like the same size?


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you  I'm still not sure about the chili though. My sister keeps convincing me that it the best of all :s lol


That chili looks great.  I just saw the color in store yesterday...not too much orange in it.  Maybe it will grow on you.


----------



## cdtracing

gayboy said:


> Navy selma mini messenger w/ black MK fur charm



Furball is so cute with the messenger.


----------



## bagsncakes

mimika said:


> love your collection! how does the size compares? the medium satchel and medium messenger almost looks like the same size?




Thankyou! No they are very different in sizes. Here is a comparison pic


----------



## cny1941

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou! No they are very different in sizes. Here is a comparison pic
> 
> View attachment 2956755




Loveee! Plan to get shw fuschia too either mini or medium messenger.


----------



## laydesoul

Does anyone have any problems with the stitching where the ring attachment is for the large selma?


----------



## DiamondsForever

laydesoul said:


> Does anyone have any problems with the stitching where the ring attachment is for the large selma?



I had an issue on the medium. MK refunded me in the end.


----------



## melody910101

Pinkalicious said:


> CONGRATS! Pale blue is sooo pretty. I saw a pale blue selma today at MK and it definitely made me do a double take. It is striking! Welcome to the club
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


It is definitely an amazing colour! Thank you  
i actually went in store again and my boyfriend bought me the pale pink wallet to match my bag!  really loving the baby/pale colours


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I had an issue on the medium. MK refunded me in the end.




Wait, not the blush right? Was it a diff Selma?


----------



## Pinkalicious

melody910101 said:


> It is definitely an amazing colour! Thank you
> 
> i actually went in store again and my boyfriend bought me the pale pink wallet to match my bag!  really loving the baby/pale colours




Congrats!! Pale pink and blue are cute together, like cotton candy. Sweet bf!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Wait, not the blush right? Was it a diff Selma?



No on the dark khaki medium I originally brought in New York at New Year. Blush is perfect!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Need some help [emoji53] thinking about buying a red large selma. 
Found this on a swedish online store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




What kind of red could this be? I know it's from their winter collection. The description only says red (hate that [emoji37])  and those of you who have a red bags, when do you use it? What kind of outfit will work with it.


----------



## aunt_sweden

I also wonder about the difference  between chili and mandarin?


----------



## melbo

aunt_sweden said:


> I also wonder about the difference  between chili and mandarin?








aunt_sweden said:


> Need some help [emoji53] thinking about buying a red large selma.
> Found this on a swedish online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958546
> 
> 
> What kind of red could this be? I know it's from their winter collection. The description only says red (hate that [emoji37])  and those of you who have a red bags, when do you use it? What kind of outfit will work with it.



Okay, red is more like a true red. Without any undertones of orange, which chili has a little and mandarin strongly has. I only own Mandarin, but the other girls will chime in with more descriptions and comparisons. As what you could match.. I say anything dark, neutral, and warm tones.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Red goes with just about everything. Its that pop of color you sometimes need if wearing all solids too. I recently had on ALL black and looked like a ninja ready to kill LOL! My red hamilton pulled the whole outfit together. The bag stood out against all that black. If its just red or chili red, they are both beautiful shades. I think 3 reds were produced from fall 2014 to now. I can't remember the other one though.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Red goes with just about everything. Its that pop of color you sometimes need if wearing all solids too. I recently had on ALL black and looked like a ninja ready to kill LOL! My red hamilton pulled the whole outfit together. The bag stood out against all that black. If its just red or chili red, they are both beautiful shades. I think 3 reds were produced from fall 2014 to now. I can't remember the other one though.



Yup. Black and red is amazing. Ahaha, a ninja? A fabulous one! Is mandarin the color you're thinking of or was there another?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

[[/I]





melbo said:


> Yup. Black and red is amazing. Is mandarin the color you're thinking of or was there another?



No, I have mandarin. I think is was that red that the camden bag came in. It was red too. Not sure what the name was.....I think the selma she wants is a true red without orange undertones. I guess when she receives it and posts pic's we will know which one it was.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> [[/I]
> 
> No, I have mandarin. I think is was that red that the camden bag came in. It was red too. Not sure what the name was.....I think the selma she wants is a true red without orange undertones. I guess when she receives it and posts pic's we will know which one it was.



Some girls mentioned that the reds were inconsistent even though it said red. Must have been because they manufactured in another country. You are right though, real life is the best way to judge a color.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Thank's girls[emoji120] i'm  waiting for the store to contact me about the real color name.  To bad i can't visit the store IRL [emoji17]


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Red goes with just about everything. Its that pop of color you sometimes need if wearing all solids too. I recently had on ALL black and looked like a ninja ready to kill LOL! My red hamilton pulled the whole outfit together. The bag stood out against all that black. If its just red or chili red, they are both beautiful shades.* I think 3 reds were produced from fall 2014 to now. I can't remember the other one though.*


 
chili, mandarin, red, claret....any others?


----------



## gueancla

Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance (:


----------



## ubo22

gueancla said:


> Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:


You'll probably do best with the medium Selma satchel.  Peanut is a light brown with yellow undertones.  It really is the color of a peanut shell.  Luggage is a rich, medium brown.  It's closer to a cognac color.  If you have yellow undertones in your skin, you'll look best with peanut.  Otherwise, luggage pretty much goes with everything, and you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## coivcte

gueancla said:


> Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:



Voting for Medium Selma in Peanut 
Hope you find Mr Right!


----------



## Presents4me

coivcte said:


> Voting for Medium Selma in Peanut
> 
> Hope you find Mr Right!




Peanut!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gueancla said:


> Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:



Another vote for peanut medium selma satchel. I am 5'3" and medium is perfect size if you don't carry too too much! What about other similar colors like dark dune or dark khaki?


----------



## chanelcandy

My grape and apple Selma. Love them. Now just need an apple wallet!


----------



## Pinkalicious

chanelcandy said:


> My grape and apple Selma. Love them. Now just need an apple wallet!




Loveeeeee!!!! [emoji7]
Such great colors especially together [emoji175]


----------



## cny1941

chanelcandy said:


> My grape and apple Selma. Love them. Now just need an apple wallet!




Both are really nice colors! Bag twins on grape selma


----------



## chanelcandy

gueancla said:


> Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:


i have 2 mediums and im small like you. they look just right on and it works as a crossbody (which is usually how i carry them) where the large didnt because it was too big on me. it fits quite a bit in too so unless you carry a ton of stuff it should be just right.
either colours are nice neutral colours, i prefer the peanut though.


----------



## keishapie1973

chanelcandy said:


> My grape and apple Selma. Love them. Now just need an apple wallet!



Both are beautiful. I, especially, love the apple......


----------



## gueancla

Presents4me said:


> Peanut!


Thank you all for your comments. I'm leaning more towards the Selma in large, the medium looks a tad small. I don't plan to carry it cross body so I'm hoping large does not look too big on me. And I'm really liking the peanut color.

Thanks again (:


----------



## gueancla

Pinkalicious said:


> Another vote for peanut medium selma satchel. I am 5'3" and medium is perfect size if you don't carry too too much! What about other similar colors like dark dune or dark khaki?


Oh I just saw online and dark khaki looks pretty too. Decisions...


----------



## Pinkalicious

gueancla said:


> Oh I just saw online and dark khaki looks pretty too. Decisions...



Here's a thread that might help you out - http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/help-peanut-or-dark-kacki-sutton-900663.html

I posted pics of peanut with dark dune and dark khaki, also other pics too and great advice on how to choose between peanut and dark khaki


----------



## chanelcandy

gueancla said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I'm leaning more towards the Selma in large, the medium looks a tad small. I don't plan to carry it cross body so I'm hoping large does not look too big on me. And I'm really liking the peanut color.
> 
> Thanks again (:


i have a dark dune jet set zip top tote and i prefer that colour over the peanut and the luggage. it goes with everything and i like the the tone/shade better.

my medium fits quite a bit - the "essentials" - wallet, small notebook diary thing, phone, sunglasses, glasses and some random odd ends i carry - nasal spray (fess), pill splitter (LOL), tube of zantac tablets, lip balm, pen. 
still quite roomy with all that in there and if i have to i can fit a small umbrella in as well. 

if you want it for winter to put your jacket in, unless its really thin like a cardigan or something it wont fit.


----------



## laydesoul

gueancla said:


> Hello Ladies, I need your help/opinion: I'm considering getting a Selma bag but having hard time deciding size and color. I'm petite 5' 2" with a small frame. And for color I'm debating between peanut and luggage. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:


I am 5 feet 1 and the large Selma isn't too big for me


----------



## bagsncakes

I am 5 feet 1 as well and I think the large selma is too big on me. I had one that I never used and returned after a year for a medium. I think it depends on every individual what size they prefer.


----------



## melbo

I am 5' and carry large Selma's, that being said, I have small bags I use when I'm out shopping. It depends on individual needs. I'm a mother and need to carry around the "what if's". Who knows when I'm going to need a pack of wipes, a roll of bandages (those paper cuts, lol), snacks, or a pack of juice. Again, go with what feels right to you. &#128518;&#128522;


----------



## kohivy

Hi, may I know if the Selma is heavy in nature? I'm deciding between Selma & Jet Set Travel East West Tote. Would be buying online hence would not be going down to boutique to decide. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## melbo

kohivy said:


> Hi, may I know if the Selma is heavy in nature? I'm deciding between Selma & Jet Set Travel East West Tote. Would be buying online hence would be going down to boutique to decide. Thank you for your advice.



Large Selma- 2lbs 2oz
Jet Set Travel Large East/West Tote- 1lb 9oz
Good luck!


----------



## the_baglover

kohivy said:


> Hi, may I know if the Selma is heavy in nature? I'm deciding between Selma & Jet Set Travel East West Tote. Would be buying online hence would not be going down to boutique to decide. Thank you for your advice.



The jet set is definitely lighter in weight.


----------



## coivcte

kohivy said:


> Hi, may I know if the Selma is heavy in nature? I'm deciding between Selma & Jet Set Travel East West Tote. Would be buying online hence would not be going down to boutique to decide. Thank you for your advice.



If you want something light weight then go for the tote.
Selma is very structured and it's definitely not light weight.


----------



## gueancla

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's a thread that might help you out - http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/help-peanut-or-dark-kacki-sutton-900663.html
> 
> I posted pics of peanut with dark dune and dark khaki, also other pics too and great advice on how to choose between peanut and dark khaki


Awesome! Thanks so much for sharing this link. (:


----------



## 2 stars

Upon switching into my dark dune selma this morning I noticed some bubbles between the saffiano leather and the lining in the back of the zippered pocket. Is anyone else's selma like this? It feels like the lining got separated from the leather. You can see a crease on the back of the bag which I believe was created due to the bubbles.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Found this on a European site. Cant't decide if it looks good or not. I kind of like it, but im 
worried that i will get tired of it after a few years? What do you think? Thank's in advance 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (it's a medium with ghw)


----------



## Norwegian Girl

aunt_sweden said:


> Found this on a European site. Cant't decide if it looks good or not. I kind of like it, but im
> worried that i will get tired of it after a few years? What do you think? Thank's in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's a medium with ghw)



Nice bag,  but I'm  a bit concerned about the white handles, and how they will look over time...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I see a lot of hand and handle scrubbing when I look at this purse. I would pass on this. There are other colorblocks without white handles.


----------



## gratefulgirl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I see a lot of hand and handle scrubbing when I look at this purse. I would pass on this. There are other colorblocks without white handles.




+1 idk about the white handles


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm thinking of getting another Selma [emoji33]. Not sure about color. Does anyone know if dark dune will be back? I'm also interested in luggage and peanut. I know dark dune goes really well with my skin tone but haven't seen peanut in person. Which one do you guys prefer? 

P.S it would be large. My pearl grey is large and no way the medium will work lol


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm thinking of getting another Selma [emoji33]. Not sure about color. Does anyone know if dark dune will be back? I'm also interested in luggage and peanut. I know dark dune goes really well with my skin tone but haven't seen peanut in person. Which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> P.S it would be large. My pearl grey is large and no way the medium will work lol


Yeah!    I knew you'd eventually get another one.  If you look best with dark dune, then wait on that.  It usually comes in the fall.  Cross your fingers MK brings it back again this year.  A good second choice is luggage, which goes with everything...unless you have yellow undertones in your skin.  In that case, peanut would look better on you than luggage.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Yeah!    I knew you'd eventually get another one.  If you look best with dark dune, then wait on that.  It usually comes in the fall.  Cross your fingers MK brings it back again this year.  A good second choice is luggage, which goes with everything...unless you have yellow undertones in your skin.  In that case, peanut would look better on you than luggage.




Yes I wavered between pearl grey and dark dune before! I chose pearl grey for the silver hardware but I think dune is actually more flattering on me. I love peanut in pictures but not sure how it will look on me. I'm drawn to the neutral colors in the Selma for some reason. I guess since my sapphire sutton is my fun color.


----------



## 2 stars

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm thinking of getting another Selma [emoji33]. Not sure about color. Does anyone know if dark dune will be back? I'm also interested in luggage and peanut. I know dark dune goes really well with my skin tone but haven't seen peanut in person. Which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> P.S it would be large. My pearl grey is large and no way the medium will work lol



You can find dark dune on the MK website


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> You can find dark dune on the MK website


It's sold out in large.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Upon switching into my dark dune selma this morning I noticed some bubbles between the saffiano leather and the lining in the back of the zippered pocket. Is anyone else's selma like this? It feels like the lining got separated from the leather. You can see a crease on the back of the bag which I believe was created due to the bubbles.




Can you share pics?


----------



## azsakura

Hi guys I'm contemplating between a medium selma and large selma. Im 168cm..
Does anyone have both selma and can share some comparison pictures?
There isn't a store in my town that sells MK so i can't see a real thing in person..


----------



## aunt_sweden

gratefulgirl said:


> +1 idk about the white handles





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I see a lot of hand and handle scrubbing when I look at this purse. I would pass on this. There are other colorblocks without white handles.





Norwegian Girl said:


> Nice bag,  but I'm  a bit concerned about the white handles, and how they will look over time...



Thank you very much. 
I did not think about that . you 're absolutely right
I have seen it with black handles, I suppose it´s much better.


----------



## yenaj

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'm having a bit of a dilemma! I don't know whether to go for the blush medium Selma (there are no large ones) or the dark dune large Selma. The SAs I've spoken to said it's unlikely they'll get a blush large Selma.

I love the blush colour way more than dark dune or even pale pink but I already own a black large Selma and can't imagine carrying anything smaller (I'm 5'9).

I was thinking of getting both the large dark dune and medium blush (to wear as a crossbody) but I thought the colours were too similar. 

I've wanted the large dark dune for months but the new blush is literally my fave colour ever and I really want a bag in that colour. The medium blush studded messenger isn't an option because I'm not a stud fan.

Heeeeelp! 

Thanks in advance and sorry for the length!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and I'm having a bit of a dilemma! I don't know whether to go for the blush medium Selma (there are no large ones) or the dark dune large Selma. The SAs I've spoken to said it's unlikely they'll get a blush large Selma.
> 
> I love the blush colour way more than dark dune or even pale pink but I already own a black large Selma and can't imagine carrying anything smaller (I'm 5'9).
> 
> I was thinking of getting both the large dark dune and medium blush (to wear as a crossbody) but I thought the colours were too similar.
> 
> I've wanted the large dark dune for months but the new blush is literally my fave colour ever and I really want a bag in that colour. The medium blush studded messenger isn't an option because I'm not a stud fan.
> 
> Heeeeelp!
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the length!



Welcome to TPF 

I'm 5'10 and just brought the medium blush Selma. Its such a gorgeous colour! I posted a picture in the modelling thread a couple of days ago if that helps.

I would say Dark Dune and Blush are part of the same colour family of nudes, but they are both very different IRL.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Welcome to TPF
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'10 and just brought the medium blush Selma. Its such a gorgeous colour! I posted a picture in the modelling thread a couple of days ago if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say Dark Dune and Blush are part of the same colour family of nudes, but they are both very different IRL.




Thanks for the reply! I've just seen it now and it's so gorg on you. I still think it's too small for me though. 

However, I may have found a solution. I'm thinking of getting the large dark dune Selma and the large blush Jet Set crossbody (the square-ish one with a zip around it and a strap with small chain detail).

That way I've got my blush fix but if a large blush Selma comes out, I won't feel bad about getting one! I couldn't justify having both a medium and a large blush Selma lol


----------



## bagsncakes

My cousin in UK just told me MIchael Kors is no more in trend. People are not carrying his bags anymore. I live in a country town in Australia so I'm not in a know how of trends. Is that true?


----------



## coivcte

Mariamshah said:


> My cousin in UK just told me MIchael Kors is no more in trend. People are not carrying his bags anymore. I live in a country town in Australia so I'm not in a know how of trends. Is that true?



Someone here has recently started a thread about this. Have a read of the article yourself and see how you feel.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-article-kind-of-sad-its-official-michael-901788.html

I'm from Sydney Australia and I believe Michael Kors are still very much in trend.
However I'm not sure how long this will last? You can never grasp these things in the fashion world.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Thanks for the reply! I've just seen it now and it's so gorg on you. I still think it's too small for me though.
> 
> However, I may have found a solution. I'm thinking of getting the large dark dune Selma and the large blush Jet Set crossbody (the square-ish one with a zip around it and a strap with small chain detail).
> 
> That way I've got my blush fix but if a large blush Selma comes out, I won't feel bad about getting one! I couldn't justify having both a medium and a large blush Selma lol



Great plan! I brought the jet set large crossbody in pale pink a little while ago as I had to have something in pale pink and I wasn't sure about the studded messenger on me. Its a great bag for when you want to travel light. It doesn't get as much in it as the medium selma messenger or satchel but it fits essentials. 

And as you say a large blush selma will be completely justified down the line as they're totally different bags for different occasions!

I posted a comparison picture of blush and large dark khaki last week. Might help you with the blush v dark dune question.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Great plan! I brought the jet set large crossbody in pale pink a little while ago as I had to have something in pale pink and I wasn't sure about the studded messenger on me. Its a great bag for when you want to travel light. It doesn't get as much in it as the medium selma messenger or satchel but it fits essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> And as you say a large blush selma will be completely justified down the line as they're totally different bags for different occasions!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a comparison picture of blush and large dark khaki last week. Might help you with the blush v dark dune question.




I'm the same, I'd prefer the messenger without the studs. I'll check the pics out, thanks so much!

Do you prefer the blush or the pale pink? Or are both equally as nice to you? I saw the pale pink in person and knew it was too bright for my skin tone but it was really nice on the woman wearing it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm the same, I'd prefer the messenger without the studs. I'll check the pics out, thanks so much!
> 
> Do you prefer the blush or the pale pink? Or are both equally as nice to you? I saw the pale pink in person and knew it was too bright for my skin tone but it was really nice on the woman wearing it.



I think I prefer Blush because it goes with literally everything in my wardrobe. Such a versatile colour. Pale pink is gorgeous too and it will get some love now the weather is hotting up in the UK  be mindful of colour transfer if you wear a lot of jeans, I had it on the pale pink  managed to clean it off thankfully and have treated the PP and Blush now. Weirdly I've not treated dark khaki but had no issues with that! Lol.

Have you seen the new Blossom pink? Omg my wallet is in trouble if that comes out in a Selma. Its TDF.

Torn between a messenger, a medium selma satchel in Dark Dune or a jet set tip top tote in dark dune as a next purchase. So many lovely bags, never enough cash! Lol.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I think I prefer Blush because it goes with literally everything in my wardrobe. Such a versatile colour. Pale pink is gorgeous too and it will get some love now the weather is hotting up in the UK  be mindful of colour transfer if you wear a lot of jeans, I had it on the pale pink  managed to clean it off thankfully and have treated the PP and Blush now. Weirdly I've not treated dark khaki but had no issues with that! Lol.
> 
> Have you seen the new Blossom pink? Omg my wallet is in trouble if that comes out in a Selma. Its TDF.
> 
> Torn between a messenger, a medium selma satchel in Dark Dune or a jet set tip top tote in dark dune as a next purchase. So many lovely bags, never enough cash! Lol.




Sounds like I made a good choice then! 

Oh I didn't think about colour transfer! I'm so used to carrying my black selma and jet set tote in raspberry (or fuchsia, I don't know!). They're both dark enough to avoid that. 

Which cleaner and treatment do you use?

I've seen the blossom medium selma somewhere online I think, it has silver hardware right? And more of a pale pink with purplish undertones? I think it came out in Dubai a while ago, it's gorgeous! If it ever came with gold hardware I'd have problems too lol

Hmm I'd say a messenger, I've always loved it. I have no idea where you'd get one from in the UK because I've rung all the stores and concessions, nowhere seems to have it!

I just ordered my bags and the blush saffiano iPhone 6 case, it should be here by Thursday, fingers crossed!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Can you share pics?



It's hard to capture in a picture. You have to feel the pocket. I spoke to MK cs and they are telling me I have to send it in to be inspected. Hopefully they can fix it or replace it.


----------



## aunt_sweden

azsakura said:


> Hi guys I'm contemplating between a medium selma and large selma. Im 168cm..
> Does anyone have both selma and can share some comparison pictures?
> There isn't a store in my town that sells MK so i can't see a real thing in person..




Im 168cm. If you can wait until next week i can post you some comparison photos. I just bought a medium selma but it would't arrive until the 20' april. I have a large already.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Sounds like I made a good choice then!
> 
> Oh I didn't think about colour transfer! I'm so used to carrying my black selma and jet set tote in raspberry (or fuchsia, I don't know!). They're both dark enough to avoid that.
> 
> Which cleaner and treatment do you use?
> 
> I've seen the blossom medium selma somewhere online I think, it has silver hardware right? And more of a pale pink with purplish undertones? I think it came out in Dubai a while ago, it's gorgeous! If it ever came with gold hardware I'd have problems too lol
> 
> Hmm I'd say a messenger, I've always loved it. I have no idea where you'd get one from in the UK because I've rung all the stores and concessions, nowhere seems to have it!
> 
> I just ordered my bags and the blush saffiano iPhone 6 case, it should be here by Thursday, fingers crossed!



Are you a UK girl too?

Congrats on your order, so post pictures when it arrives!

I used this on my Saffiano bags and it's not done them any harm:
http://www.radley.co.uk/leather-care-leather-care-sachet-1/

I haven't worn the bags with jeans yet so I can't confirm if it works but fingers crossed. Was less messy than a spray.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm the same, I'd prefer the messenger without the studs. I'll check the pics out, thanks so much!
> 
> They're on page 42 of the pink bags thread


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Are you a UK girl too?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your order, so post pictures when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> I used this on my Saffiano bags and it's not done them any harm:
> 
> http://www.radley.co.uk/leather-care-leather-care-sachet-1/
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't worn the bags with jeans yet so I can't confirm if it works but fingers crossed. Was less messy than a spray.




Yes I am! All the stores must know my number off by heart  I've rung them all that much! I'll definitely post pictures, I'm so excited!

Do you 're-treat' the leather often or just once? I think having dark saffiano-only bags has made me quite lazy when it comes to leather care, it's too easy! I saw a Hamilton traveler and loved it but the thought of the soft leather gave me heart palpitations if I'm honest. I'd be spraying it all day!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Yes I am! All the stores must know my number off by heart  I've rung them all that much! I'll definitely post pictures, I'm so excited!
> 
> Do you 're-treat' the leather often or just once? I think having dark saffiano-only bags has made me quite lazy when it comes to leather care, it's too easy! I saw a Hamilton traveler and loved it but the thought of the soft leather gave me heart palpitations if I'm honest. I'd be spraying it all day!




I'm not sure about how often to treat to be honest. Some of the other girls will be able to advise I'm sure. I'm hoping the Radley wipes do the trick! Im lazy about treating bags too as I've spent years carrying Black Radley bags which are so durable its crazy! I was so shocked when my well worn jeans left colour on my brand new beautiful bag!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm not sure about how often to treat to be honest. Some of the other girls will be able to advise I'm sure. I'm hoping the Radley wipes do the trick! Im lazy about treating bags too as I've spent years carrying Black Radley bags which are so durable its crazy! I was so shocked when my well worn jeans left colour on my brand new beautiful bag!




Oh dear, I actually just ordered some new jeans so it's scary if your worn jeans did that! I hope the wipes work for you!

Have you ever tried the MK cleaner on anything saffiano? I keep seeing mixed advice on whether to use it. I almost wish MK would do a special saffiano cleaner just to put my mind at rest!


----------



## 2 stars

Wrong thread.


----------



## ilysukixD

Quick question, did MK redesigned the selma?? I purchased the medium selma in chili and the base of the bag seem so thick and hard and everything else seems flimsy like the newer MK bags. Also it seems to weight a little bit heavier than my medium selma in powder blue. I compared to my large selma in violet and the base and the bag itself seems so flimsy. I also have the older version of the selma in 2013 and the base is very sturdy and also the bag itself. 
PS. I purchased from zappos so i'm sure it's authenticate.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> Wrong thread.



I like your profile picture, the pink selma is so pretty!!! Is it in SHW or GHW?


----------



## bagsncakes

ilysukixD said:


> Quick question, did MK redesigned the selma?? I purchased the medium selma in chili and the base of the bag seem so thick and hard and everything else seems flimsy like the newer MK bags. Also it seems to weight a little bit heavier than my medium selma in powder blue. I compared to my large selma in violet and the base and the bag itself seems so flimsy. I also have the older version of the selma in 2013 and the base is very sturdy and also the bag itself.
> PS. I purchased from zappos so i'm sure it's authenticate.




I have just purchased the medium Selma satchels in fuchsia and black from Bloomingdales and have no issue. The bags seem very sturdy, not flimsy at all. Although I do feel they are heavy, but so is my claret medium Selma that I bought late last year. I don't have any medium selmas from before that so I can't compare.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Oh dear, I actually just ordered some new jeans so it's scary if your worn jeans did that! I hope the wipes work for you!
> 
> Have you ever tried the MK cleaner on anything saffiano? I keep seeing mixed advice on whether to use it. I almost wish MK would do a special saffiano cleaner just to put my mind at rest!



I got told MK don't sell the rain and stain the UK, which is why I resorted to buying the Radley protector. Crazy really as we probably get more rain than most! Crazy how some colours are totally fine to wear without protection and some aren't.


----------



## azsakura

aunt_sweden said:


> Im 168cm. If you can wait until next week i can post you some comparison photos. I just bought a medium selma but it would't arrive until the 20' april. I have a large already.



Thank you so much! I will wait for your picture!


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> I like your profile picture, the pink selma is so pretty!!! Is it in SHW or GHW?



It's shw. 

I did notice my fuschia selma is a tad bit taller and wider than my older selmas. It's also more sturdy. I've only had problems with my dark dune selma as far as flimsy goes. The handles on her are also very squeaky. She's being sent out to MK for warranty issues today.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> It's shw.
> 
> I did notice my fuschia selma is a tad bit taller and wider than my older selmas. It's also more sturdy. I've only had problems with my dark dune selma as far as flimsy goes. The handles on her are also very squeaky. She's being sent out to MK for warranty issues today.



Hey 2 stars, I also find that the Medium Selma in Fuchsia SHW I recently received from NM looks and feels huge?!?! I hope it's not my imagination?
It doesn't feel as compact as my previous Medium Selma....not as cute


----------



## jademc96

Nordstrom has 25% off selmas


----------



## jademc96

I'm still torn between the pear Selma messenger and the aquamarine Selma messenger &#128531;


----------



## AirJewels

Just got this medium Selma in Sun at Lord & Taylor for $167. Already on sale + 25% off for FF + no sales tax + free shipping!

http://http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/handbags/selma-leather-medium-zip-satchel


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jademc96 said:


> Nordstrom has 25% off selmas



I can't see that.  Is there a promo code?


----------



## jademc96

Selmas are already discounted because or L&Ts friends and family


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Hey 2 stars, I also find that the Medium Selma in Fuchsia SHW I recently received from NM looks and feels huge?!?! I hope it's not my imagination?
> It doesn't feel as compact as my previous Medium Selma....not as cute



No you aren't imagining things. It is a bit taller and wider. I still like it though probably because of the color and the price was fantastic!


----------



## smileydimples

AirJewels said:


> Just got this medium Selma in Sun at Lord & Taylor for $167. Already on sale + 25% off for FF + no sales tax + free shipping!
> 
> http://http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/handbags/selma-leather-medium-zip-satchel



ohhhh thats a great deal


----------



## paula3boys

Compared dark dune medium Selma from last year to fuschia medium from this year. Sorry second pic cut off, but you should be able to see slight differences. Easier to see in person that this year is just slightly bigger


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Compared dark dune medium Selma from last year to fuschia medium from this year. Sorry second pic cut off, but you should be able to see slight differences. Easier to see in person that this year is just slightly bigger
> 
> View attachment 2964694
> 
> View attachment 2964695



I can tell! Does it feel different when you carry?


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I can tell! Does it feel different when you carry?




I didn't even notice till I read it here! That's because I hadn't carried dd in so long. I only could tell after I switched from fuchsia last week to dd this week (carried another bag between till yesterday). I almost want to sell dd to get newer size now!


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I didn't even notice till I read it here! That's because I hadn't carried dd in so long. I only could tell after I switched from fuchsia last week to dd this week (carried another bag between till yesterday). I almost want to sell dd to get newer size now!



Lol so it's a good thing! That's a relief. Thanks for the comparison picture. It helps knowing what to expect &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

I feel like I also should sell large violet now that medium is slightly bigger than before! Medium is perfect for me


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I feel like I also should sell large violet now that medium is slightly bigger than before! Medium is perfect for me


Do it! I always thought the medium was on the smaller side and looks like MK agreed &#128518;


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I didn't even notice till I read it here! That's because I hadn't carried dd in so long. I only could tell after I switched from fuchsia last week to dd this week (carried another bag between till yesterday). I almost want to sell dd to get newer size now!



Do you think you can pose a mod pic carrying fuschia on one arm and DD on the other? It looks like a noticeable difference when they are next to each other! This justifies getting a newer medium selma in the future, cuz it's a completely diff bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Do you think you can pose a mod pic carrying fuschia on one arm and DD on the other? It looks like a noticeable difference when they are next to each other! This justifies getting a newer medium selma in the future, cuz it's a completely diff bag!




Sorry but I don't do mod pics


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> Compared dark dune medium Selma from last year to fuschia medium from this year. Sorry second pic cut off, but you should be able to see slight differences. Easier to see in person that this year is just slightly bigger
> 
> View attachment 2964694
> 
> View attachment 2964695




Thanks for sharing. Bigger is better ::


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Sorry but I don't do mod pics



that's okay, thanks for the comparison shots! maybe someone can do it if they get a newer one soon


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Compared dark dune medium Selma from last year to fuschia medium from this year. Sorry second pic cut off, but you should be able to see slight differences. Easier to see in person that this year is just slightly bigger
> 
> View attachment 2964694
> 
> View attachment 2964695



This would explain why I tried a medium Selma recently and thought it was perfect for me. I was very tempted but avoided an impulse buy.....


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> that's okay, thanks for the comparison shots! maybe someone can do it if they get a newer one soon



I will try doing one tonight with my black and fuschia selmas. I would have done it with my dark dune but had to send her in for warranty issues.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> This would explain why I tried a medium Selma recently and thought it was perfect for me. I was very tempted but avoided an impulse buy.....




You are so strong! I need to stop with impulse buys. What happens with me is that I resist buying things at the time, but I can't stop thinking about it for days so I end up going back. Lol!

2 stars - thanks! If too much hassle no worries.. I can't be tempted lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> You are so strong! I need to stop with impulse buys. What happens with me is that I resist buying things at the time, but I can't stop thinking about it for days so I end up going back. Lol!
> 
> 2 stars - thanks! If too much hassle no worries.. I can't be tempted lol



Can't be tempted or would rather not be tempted!   Lol!  I'm pretty much the same.   I constantly think of the bag I leave behind!


----------



## jademc96

Just ordered 2  Selma medium messengers from Nordstrom. Black and Pear &#128513;


----------



## melbo

jademc96 said:


> Just ordered 2  Selma medium messengers from Nordstrom. Black and Pear &#128513;



Whoop Whoop! Can't wait to see pics of your new babies!


----------



## Bootlover07

I went to the MK store today to look at their selmas. I looked at luggage and peanut and didn't like either as much as my pearl grey (I was carrying mine). I love both colors but prefer them in the messenger. But they had the dark dune studded messenger and the navy studded messenger and the were so beautiful I almost peed my pants from the excitement!!!! I love the navy but think the dark dune would go with more. Unfortunately I won't pay 248 for such a small bag so I will have to wait and pray they stay on stock for a sale. But now I know my next Selma will be a messenger!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to the MK store today to look at their selmas. I looked at luggage and peanut and didn't like either as much as my pearl grey (I was carrying mine). I love both colors but prefer them in the messenger. But they had the dark dune studded messenger and the navy studded messenger and the were so beautiful I almost peed my pants from the excitement!!!! I love the navy but think the dark dune would go with more. Unfortunately I won't pay 248 for such a small bag so I will have to wait and pray they stay on stock for a sale. But now I know my next Selma will be a messenger!!



 peed your pants! LOL! I agree, dark dune is LOVE. I love my medium DD. I would say to get it at macy's for 25% off! Then it's totally worth it. If you can't find it in store or online, then you can just ask them to find one and ship it to you free of charge.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> You are so strong! I need to stop with impulse buys. What happens with me is that I resist buying things at the time, but I can't stop thinking about it for days so I end up going back. Lol!
> 
> 2 stars - thanks! If too much hassle no worries.. I can't be tempted lol



Here is a mod shot. I think I should have changed shirts because my black selma blends in with my shirt.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Here is a mod shot. I think I should have changed shirts because my black selma blends in with my shirt.



The two colors next to each other are simply striking!   They look great.


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> The two colors next to each other are simply striking!   They look great.



Thanks!


----------



## iheart_purses

2 stars said:


> Here is a mod shot. I think I should have changed shirts because my black selma blends in with my shirt.



Bag Quadruplets!!! I have those two as well!


----------



## cny1941

2 stars said:


> Here is a mod shot. I think I should have changed shirts because my black selma blends in with my shirt.




Nice! Love them both.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Here is a mod shot. I think I should have changed shirts because my black selma blends in with my shirt.



omg thanks!! they do look like different bags! this means i can justify getting another medium selma in the future haha!

I am loving fuschia with a black tee and jeans


----------



## DiamondsForever

I switched into my medium Blush Selma this morning, after about a month of using large Khaki, and medium feels so small! It gets all my stuff in no problem but I like having room for more in the large. I'm converted!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I switched into my medium Blush Selma this morning, after about a month of using large Khaki, and medium feels so small! It gets all my stuff in no problem but I like having room for more in the large. I'm converted!


Told you so!  LOL!   Since your medium fits all your stuff, you should be okay.  But it's great having the extra room in the large.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Told you so!  LOL!   Since your medium fits all your stuff, you should be okay.  But it's great having the extra room in the large.



Lol you were right Ubo

Love the extra space for things like my tablet, sunnies, Kindle etc. I'm now thinking about the large in Black with SHW on the Selfridges website... amongst other things.


----------



## jazzyj1021

My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?) 

So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL



This is a hard one although yes, it sounds like black would suit you better wardrobe wise.  I'm feeling you might miss and regret returning the red one though.   Personally for me I would probably keep the red as it's harder to get, nice pop of color, looks fun and edgy and then look for another black bag that would please me without the studs.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Selmita

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL



It's really a tough choice, but I must agree with Myluvofbags. I'd keep the black one because black is a classic that goes with everything. If possible I'd get the red one as a messenger (if it's available? I'm not sure) because the color is just beautiful.


----------



## melbo

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL



I say keep the red!


----------



## yenaj

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> 
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> 
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> 
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL




Red 100%! I hope that's what you wanted to hear


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL


Can't you keep both?  Please don't get rid of the red because I think you'll regret it.  But the black would go with more of your wardrobe.  Very hard decision.  I would keep both!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> can't you keep both?  Please don't get rid of the red because i think you'll regret it.  But the black would go with more of your wardrobe.  Very hard decision.  I would keep both!



+1!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Can't you keep both?  Please don't get rid of the red because I think you'll regret it.  But the black would go with more of your wardrobe.  Very hard decision.  I would keep both!



I agree....


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> 
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> 
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> 
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL




I think you should keep both selma!!!! I hardly see the red selma in gold studs and I have a feeling they will not come out in that shade of red any time soon. May I ask how much did you pay for both of them? I honestly think the black studded selma goes well with a lot of clothes!! But I got to choose I will pick the red selma....
I actually bought the red medium selma when it first came out but I returned because I have 2 red bags already. Recently I repurchased a red Selma in chili because I know I couldn't live without it. >.<" Lucky MK still sell the red Selma, otherwise I will regret it.


----------



## Patches1234

I say keep the red...I have a red selma and I absolutely LOVE it...no regrets getting it...


----------



## trefusisgirl

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL


Keep the red, I have the red in saffino and thought it would be limiting what it goes with.  I was wrong as it pretty much goes with everything.  it looks a lovely shade of red as well.  Summer is coming, my personal opinion is bright colours are much more cheerful in the summer.  Black is a classic staple colour, but red, keep the red.


----------



## aunt_sweden

azsakura said:


> Thank you so much! I will wait for your picture!


168cm/ 5´6) carrying a large and a medium selma

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12070&pictureid=114200


----------



## azsakura

aunt_sweden said:


> 168cm/ 5´6) carrying a large and a medium selma
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12070&pictureid=114200



Thank you for your mod picture!
I think i will go for the large selma now


----------



## bagsncakes

Someone with both the chili color and red color, please show me a comparison pic!


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> Someone with both the chili color and red color, please show me a comparison pic!





Nichaidez said:


> View attachment 2967543



Riley - chili and Selma - red


----------



## bagsncakes

I have no idea why every MK chili bag I see on PF is pinkish red and mine is orangish red, urgghhhh.. I am so frustrated, can't decide what to do. I can't even find a plain red medium Selma messenger anywhere. Some studded ones are available on eBay. But I can stand the studs maybe, not the chili color that I have


----------



## HesitantShopper

jazzyj1021 said:


> My bag loving friends..I need some advice! I've decided to keep only one of my studded Selmas. After seeing Smiley talk about her studs messing up I couldn't help but get turned off by the problems I might have.
> The black one I stalked Macys for so long, got it a tad cheaper than the red, my heart would melt when I saw it online, & goes with more outfits.
> The red..gahh it's just a beautiful color, but I only use it with certain outfits. I think I obsessed with getting this one because I knew it was limited in stores. I feel like I might regret losing this shade of red. (Is that insane?)
> 
> So..who should I keep?! RED OR BLACK?! I think I pretty much made my decision; I guess I just need to hear it from y'all. LOL



I think red goes with loads of stuff, the right shade which IMO this is .. will work just as versatile as black but is not so common seems like everyone and their mother owns a black bag lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

What are the true measurements for a medium selma? i maybe new to MK but have learned his site cannot measure accurately lol

I saw it in person but it's hard to hold the sizing in memory. TY! i was looking at the colorblock version...


----------



## Versigirl

Hi everyone! I am fairly new to MK and just purchased the Selma large satchel in black. This bag is amazing!!!  So much so, I am now looking for a second. I am thinking luggage or dark dune, but would love some opinions on which color others like as I can't seem to decide!
Thx


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> I have no idea why every MK chili bag I see on PF is pinkish red and mine is orangish red, urgghhhh.. I am so frustrated, can't decide what to do. I can't even find a plain red medium Selma messenger anywhere. Some studded ones are available on eBay. But I can stand the studs maybe, not the chili color that I have


Keep searching for what you want...red without studs.  They do show up occasionally around Valentine's Day or during clearance sales.  If you aren't in a rush to find it, I believe you'll eventually have some luck.


----------



## ubo22

Versigirl said:


> Hi everyone! I am fairly new to MK and just purchased the Selma large satchel in black. This bag is amazing!!!  So much so, I am now looking for a second. I am thinking luggage or dark dune, but would love some opinions on which color others like as I can't seem to decide!
> Thx


You aren't alone...I own 3 Selmas!  LOL!  Both colors are great year-round neutrals.  Luggage is medium brown and dark dune is brownish-grey taupe.  I have both colors (luggage Selma and dark dune Hamilton) and find they are not really interchangeable.  Luggage is a more every day, goes with everything, casual brown.  Dark dune is a more sophisticated, elegant, dressy taupe.  Your decision should be based on your wardrobe.


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> What are the true measurements for a medium selma? i maybe new to MK but have learned his site cannot measure accurately lol
> 
> I saw it in person but it's hard to hold the sizing in memory. TY! i was looking at the colorblock version...


 
medium = 12 x 9 x 5
large = 13 x 10 x 6


----------



## Bootlover07

Versigirl said:


> Hi everyone! I am fairly new to MK and just purchased the Selma large satchel in black. This bag is amazing!!!  So much so, I am now looking for a second. I am thinking luggage or dark dune, but would love some opinions on which color others like as I can't seem to decide!
> 
> Thx




I know, I'm looking for another one too!! I have one in pearl grey and want another. I would say get one in dune if you can find it because it's a rather elusive color


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> medium = 12 x 9 x 5
> large = 13 x 10 x 6



Thank you very much!


----------



## MKbaglover

Just wanted to make my first post say hello to the Michael Kors forum and also that I am proud owner of a family of Selma's now!  I own the medium and large selma satchel, mini Selma messenger and have a medium messenger on the way from the US!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Just wanted to make my first post say hello to the Michael Kors forum and also that I am proud owner of a family of Selma's now!  I own the medium and large selma satchel, mini Selma messenger and have a medium messenger on the way from the US!


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Are you able to post pictures, yet?  :useless:


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Just wanted to make my first post say hello to the Michael Kors forum and also that I am proud owner of a family of Selma's now!  I own the medium and large selma satchel, mini Selma messenger and have a medium messenger on the way from the US!




Hello! Ooh which colours do you have?


----------



## MKbaglover

Thank you ubo! I can't post pictures yet, I have 8 posts and a couple more days before I can, but I will post as soon as I can!  The pictures on the forum are great and the thing that makes me want more bags!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Hello! Ooh which colours do you have?



I have deep pink large selma and navy medium selma, a chili mini messenger and a luggage medium messenger on the way!


----------



## MKbaglover

I only got my first bag for Christmas and now a have total of 6 MK bags- 2 non Selma bags and a wallet.  My husband wants me to stop but this forum is a bad and good place to be!  Blush is a colour I am now interested in thanks to this


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> I only got my first bag for Christmas and now a have total of 6 MK bags- 2 non Selma bags and a wallet.  My husband wants me to stop but this forum is a bad and good place to be!  Blush is a colour I am now interested in thanks to this



Welcome to the club! Your MK bags are beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures! You sound like me... Got my first bag in January (has it been that long?) and now I'm a proud owner of 8! This forum is dangerous in an exciting way! Hubby doesn't understand what the fuss is about, but he gets that it makes me happy. I love sharing my excitement on this forum because everyone understands what it's like to love a bag &#128522;&#128159;&#128092;


----------



## Bright Ducky

Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.


----------



## yenaj

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.




Beautiful! I really like that dark red one! Is it claret?


----------



## ubo22

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Lovely Selma family.


----------



## Bright Ducky

yenaj said:


> Beautiful! I really like that dark red one! Is it claret?


Thank you . It is claret. I think claret is my favourite colour out of all of my Selma bags.


----------



## Bright Ducky

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Lovely Selma family.


Thank you. I have been lurking for a while so it feels good to post some of my Michael Kors family


----------



## MKbaglover

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.


Hello to a fellow newbie!  Your family is lovely and so different to my growing one!  I love how the range of colours and styles can suit so many different tastes!


----------



## melbo

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.



Your family is gorgeous!


----------



## MKbaglover

I didn't realise you could post photos straight away!!  Here is my Selma family before my new arrival- I'm waiting for my medium messenger!


----------



## Bright Ducky

MKbaglover said:


> Hello to a fellow newbie!  Your family is lovely and so different to my growing one!  I love how the range of colours and styles can suit so many different tastes!


Thank you. I love the colour of your selmas. I think I need to be brave and get one in a brighter colour.


----------



## Bright Ducky

melbo said:


> Your family is gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## MKbaglover

Bright Ducky said:


> Thank you. I love the colour of your selmas. I think I need to be brave and get one in a brighter colour.


You should, I love the mini Selma in Chili.  It looks great with dark clothes in the sunshine and although it is a tight fit for phone etc I always want to use as it makes me smile!  I think the mini is a good place to start with brights.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I didn't realise you could post photos straight away!!  Here is my Selma family before my new arrival- I'm waiting for my medium messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970015
> View attachment 2970016


What a great mix of colors!  Luggage will be a wonderful addition to your Selma family.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.



What a lovely set of selmas!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I didn't realise you could post photos straight away!!  Here is my Selma family before my new arrival- I'm waiting for my medium messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970015
> View attachment 2970016



Great colors to start your collection.   Your luggage will be a great addition.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Great colors to start your collection.   Your luggage will be a great addition.


I like the way you say start, my husband says I am now finished


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Welcome to the club! Your MK bags are beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures! You sound like me... Got my first bag in January (has it been that long?) and now I'm a proud owner of 8! This forum is dangerous in an exciting way! Hubby doesn't understand what the fuss is about, but he gets that it makes me happy. I love sharing my excitement on this forum because everyone understands what it's like to love a bag &#128522;&#128159;&#128092;


I agree, this is a great forum and I love the way everyone enjoys seeing other peoples collections and helps them out with pictures and decisions.  It means you can have that excitement without having to buy them all ourselves!


----------



## Pinkalicious

So many lovely Selma families!!! Love the pics ladies! Selma is still my favorite style!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I agree, this is a great forum and I love the way everyone enjoys seeing other peoples collections and helps them out with pictures and decisions.  It means you can have that excitement without having to buy them all ourselves!



+1 v.well said MKbaglover!


----------



## kerriberri76

So, I originally returned my Heritage  Blue Large Selma in favor of a Sutton because I felt the Selma was too structured. While I like the sutton I find myself wishing I had kept the Selma because the more I see this style the more I realize that I really enjoy the shape and the one big compartment as opposed to the divided style of the Sutton. So,last night at Dillard's I found a Large Selma in Fuchsia w/ GHW on clearance for $250 and grabbed it to try out and see if I really do like it. So here's my issue (after a super long intro)... I did a pre-sale with Macy's for a Jet Set Travel Zip Top Tote in luggage and a Jet Set Travel Messenger in Fuchsia w/ SHW. I can only keep 2 and can't decide...I'm pretty sure I'll keep the tote just not sure on the other....I don't use a crossbody bag very often but I thought it would be nice to have but then again the Selma is so pretty. I am the worst at decision making :/


----------



## Sarah03

Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
View attachment 2970379


And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob. 
View attachment 2970380


----------



## melbo

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380



Your new Selma is to die for and Bob is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380



Congrats! Such a cute and fun bag


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Your new Selma is to die for and Bob is adorable!! Congrats!


I love the bag and Bob!  My cat is called Bob but he is ginger and tries to eat my bags so doesn't get near them!

I love the pink and I am warming to the studs the more I see them.


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> So, I originally returned my Heritage  Blue Large Selma in favor of a Sutton because I felt the Selma was too structured. While I like the sutton I find myself wishing I had kept the Selma because the more I see this style the more I realize that I really enjoy the shape and the one big compartment as opposed to the divided style of the Sutton. So,last night at Dillard's I found a Large Selma in Fuchsia w/ GHW on clearance for $250 and grabbed it to try out and see if I really do like it. So here's my issue (after a super long intro)... I did a pre-sale with Macy's for a Jet Set Travel Zip Top Tote in luggage and a Jet Set Travel Messenger in Fuchsia w/ SHW. I can only keep 2 and can't decide...I'm pretty sure I'll keep the tote just not sure on the other....I don't use a crossbody bag very often but I thought it would be nice to have but then again the Selma is so pretty. I am the worst at decision making :/



Haha we are all pretty indecisive here sometimes, especially when we get tempted by new styles and colors! I know I am one to talk...I changed my mind maybe 4 times in the past few weeks on my last bag!

If you aren't happy with the sutton I would return it and get the selma in the size and color you really want. Do you like fuschia? If you aren't happy with the jet set travel messenger in fuschia I would also return that in favor of a selma. But I wouldn't stick with the fuschia selma just because it was on sale if you were originally wanting a heritage blue selma. Listen to your gut, because you'll never be satisfied with a bag until you have the one you really want. This happened to me the past 3 times..every bag I get I end up switching and going in circles until I get the one I want, and I usually know when that happens based on how I feel. You should feel super happy and content!


----------



## Sarah03

melbo said:


> Your new Selma is to die for and Bob is adorable!! Congrats!







Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats! Such a cute and fun bag







MKbaglover said:


> I love the bag and Bob!  My cat is called Bob but he is ginger and tries to eat my bags so doesn't get near them!
> 
> I love the pink and I am warming to the studs the more I see them.



Thanks ladies!  Bob doesn't usually mess with my bags. He's more interested in the boxes they come in lol.  I wasn't sure about the pale pink when I saw it in person, but I think the studs make it look a lot better.


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> So, I originally returned my Heritage  Blue Large Selma in favor of a Sutton because I felt the Selma was too structured. While I like the sutton I find myself wishing I had kept the Selma because the more I see this style the more I realize that I really enjoy the shape and the one big compartment as opposed to the divided style of the Sutton. So,last night at Dillard's I found a Large Selma in Fuchsia w/ GHW on clearance for $250 and grabbed it to try out and see if I really do like it. So here's my issue (after a super long intro)... I did a pre-sale with Macy's for a Jet Set Travel Zip Top Tote in luggage and a Jet Set Travel Messenger in Fuchsia w/ SHW. I can only keep 2 and can't decide...I'm pretty sure I'll keep the tote just not sure on the other....I don't use a crossbody bag very often but I thought it would be nice to have but then again the Selma is so pretty. I am the worst at decision making :/


 
First, I think you're making the right decision keeping the luggage Jet Set Travel Zip Top Tote.  That's a great, every day color on a great, every day tote.  

As for the second bag, I too had the same type of dilemma deciding on whether I'd get a crossbody bag.  I don't carry the crossbody style very often, but thought I should have one in my collection.  I solved the problem when I found a soft leather n/s shoulder tote (I'd been searching for the perfect one for a long time) with a crossbody strap and foldover style that could convert the n/s shoulder tote to a crossbody/messenger style bag, when needed.  If you don't often carry crossbody bags, I'd suggest you get the Selma now and then put a crossbody bag on your future purchase list.  Maybe at a later date you'll determine that you absolutely NEED one which will give you more time to find the perfect one for you or you'll determine that you don't and can forget it.


----------



## kerriberri76

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha we are all pretty indecisive here sometimes, especially when we get tempted by new styles and colors! I know I am one to talk...I changed my mind maybe 4 times in the past few weeks on my last bag!
> 
> If you aren't happy with the sutton I would return it and get the selma in the size and color you really want. Do you like fuschia? If you aren't happy with the jet set travel messenger in fuschia I would also return that in favor of a selma. But I wouldn't stick with the fuschia selma just because it was on sale if you were originally wanting a heritage blue selma. Listen to your gut, because you'll never be satisfied with a bag until you have the one you really want. This happened to me the past 3 times..every bag I get I end up switching and going in circles until I get the one I want, and I usually know when that happens based on how I feel. You should feel super happy and content!





Definitely want to keep a fuchsia bag, I think I could pair it with a lot even though I'm extremely casual and wear jeans and T's 100% of the time (gotta love retail jobs ). I thinking I may keep the fuchsia Selma and the Jet Set Tote in luggage......or keep the fuchsia Selma and the Travel Messenger but get it in luggage....because I have a couple other totes.......oh lord I need help. I DO KNOW THAT FUCHSIA MAKES ME HAPPY,


----------



## kerriberri76

ubo22 said:


> First, I think you're making the right decision keeping the luggage Jet Set Travel Zip Top Tote.  That's a great, every day color on a great, every day tote.
> 
> As for the second bag, I too had the same type of dilemma deciding on whether I'd get a crossbody bag.  I don't carry the crossbody style very often, but thought I should have one in my collection.  I solved the problem when I found a soft leather n/s shoulder tote (I'd been searching for the perfect one for a long time) with a crossbody strap and foldover style that could convert the n/s shoulder tote to a crossbody/messenger style bag, when needed.  If you don't often carry crossbody bags, I'd suggest you get the Selma now and then put a crossbody bag on your future purchase list.  Maybe at a later date you'll determine that you absolutely NEED one which will give you more time to find the perfect one for you or you'll determine that you don't and can forget it.





You sound like the perfect voice of reason! A tote in luggage and a bright Selma sound perfect. The crossbody can wait until I feel like I definitely need/want it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cny1941

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.







MKbaglover said:


> I didn't realise you could post photos straight away!!  Here is my Selma family before my new arrival- I'm waiting for my medium messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970015
> View attachment 2970016







Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380




So many beautiful Selmas today! I know we can't get enough of Selma


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380



Bob is like "whats going on?"


----------



## kerriberri76

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380




Love this color! Bob does not look impressed that he's your model [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

cny1941 said:


> So many beautiful Selmas today! I know we can't get enough of Selma



Thanks!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Bob is like "whats going on?"







kerriberri76 said:


> Love this color! Bob does not look impressed that he's your model [emoji4]




Thanks!  Bob is just wondering when he can have the box. [emoji4]


----------



## tdungey

Has MK ever made a black Selma with silver hardware? One that wasn't studded, just plain staffiano leather?


----------



## DiamondsForever

tdungey said:


> Has MK ever made a black Selma with silver hardware? One that wasn't studded, just plain staffiano leather?



They're rare as hens teeth! I found a large black one with SHW on Selfridges website. Would love a medium though.


----------



## red73

Mariamshah said:


> I have no idea why every MK chili bag I see on PF is pinkish red and mine is orangish red, urgghhhh.. I am so frustrated, can't decide what to do. I can't even find a plain red medium Selma messenger anywhere. Some studded ones are available on eBay. But I can stand the studs maybe, not the chili color that I have


  have you tried harrods? they have a few red selmas in at the moment, and they ship internationally


----------



## bagsncakes

red73 said:


> have you tried harrods? they have a few red selmas in at the moment, and they ship internationally




Yes, I checked, they don't have medium messenger in red, plus it's expensive to buy from there. A medium messenger with cost me around $450 which is insane. I can get it for under $250 from Neiman with the $50 off $200 special. Just that I can't find the color I want.


----------



## Riene702

Anybody knows if US have the medium in blush?


----------



## ubo22

Riene702 said:


> Anybody knows if US have the medium in blush?


Medium Selma satchel or medium Selma messenger?


----------



## Riene702

ubo22 said:


> Medium Selma satchel or medium Selma messenger?




Medium Selma satchel


----------



## ubo22

Riene702 said:


> Medium Selma satchel


I don't think that color in the satchel has hit the USA yet.  I think some had posted that they've seen blush in other styles (jet set zip top tote and Ava) in the USA.  But it really hasn't made its way here in a wide variety of styles yet.  The closest new color is rose water, but I haven't seen that color yet in real life.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I don't think that color in the satchel has hit the USA yet.  I think some had posted that they've seen blush in other styles (jet set zip top tote and Ava) in the USA.  But it really hasn't made its way here in a wide variety of styles yet.  The closest new color is rose water, but I haven't seen that color yet in real life.



Yup, we're not even sure if it's unique or blossom marketed under another name. Just saw this wallet and I was like "awwww" it's so cute and dainty. Would definitely fit* in the small Ava, lol!


----------



## Riene702

ubo22 said:


> I don't think that color in the satchel has hit the USA yet.  I think some had posted that they've seen blush in other styles (jet set zip top tote and Ava) in the USA.  But it really hasn't made its way here in a wide variety of styles yet.  The closest new color is rose water, but I haven't seen that color yet in real life.




Thanks for the info.  I hope they will release it


----------



## DiamondsForever

Riene702 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I hope they will release it



They've released Blush medium Selma in Europe. I picked one up last month. Fingers crossed it comes to the US soon. I think it's unusual that we get a new release before you US girls?!


----------



## 2 stars

tdungey said:


> Has MK ever made a black Selma with silver hardware? One that wasn't studded, just plain staffiano leather?



Yes he has. They are very hard to find. I found a medium one at VonMaur last fall.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Yup, we're not even sure if it's unique or blossom marketed under another name. Just saw this wallet and I was like "awwww" it's so cute and dainty. Would definitely fit* in the small Ava, lol!



I did a presale on this wallet. It's very cute in person.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

I would love a large Selma in blush! I already have a medium Selma and messenger so my Selma family would need a big mama! [emoji38]


----------



## ilysukixD

melbo said:


> Yup, we're not even sure if it's unique or blossom marketed under another name. Just saw this wallet and I was like "awwww" it's so cute and dainty. Would definitely fit* in the small Ava, lol!




I saw this yesterday too and I was wondering if this is a new color or not.


----------



## ilysukixD

My newest addition the heritage blue medium selma, it reminds me of the summer blue!!! I got this for $134 during the L&T F&F sales!!!


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> My newest addition the heritage blue medium selma, it reminds me of the summer blue!!! I got this for $134 during the L&T F&F sales!!!
> View attachment 2971108



Love the bag and love the price! You find these amazing deals! &#128077;


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> I did a presale on this wallet. It's very cute in person.....



Ooh how fabulous! Please post a picture when you get a chance &#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> My newest addition the heritage blue medium selma, it reminds me of the summer blue!!! I got this for $134 during the L&T F&F sales!!!
> View attachment 2971108




Awesome price!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Yup, we're not even sure if it's unique or blossom marketed under another name. Just saw this wallet and I was like "awwww" it's so cute and dainty. Would definitely fit* in the small Ava, lol!


This is the color I saw a little while ago and posted that said sold out and am hoping it comes to the stores here or at least blossom and in other styles.   I will definitely jump on getting one!


----------



## smileydimples

So disappointed I decided to take my sapphire Sutton back it was large size and too big and continued to pull  so I ordered the electric blue selma from Nordstrom and they have no more in stock online but the one I received is all wrinkled at the top damaged on the bottom. This is the first Nordstrom piece I have ever received like this. I know I cant believe I returnd my Large Sutton and in Sapphire too but I could see it getting ruined by the pulling since it is so big. I like the medium size so much better.


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> So disappointed I decided to take my sapphire Sutton back it was large size and too big and continued to pull  so I ordered the electric blue selma from Nordstrom and they have no more in stock online but the one I received is all wrinkled at the top damaged on the bottom. This is the first Nordstrom piece I have ever received like this. I know I cant believe I returnd my Large Sutton and in Sapphire too but I could see it getting ruined by the pulling since it is so big. I like the medium size so much better.



Call them... I ordered an item that sold out this summer and it arrived and was obviously used... they were able to locate one in store and have it shipped to me.

Nordstroms is VERY disappointing lately in my experience and I will second guess using them again.  I had to have not one, not two, but FOUR bags sent to me in just one order because they kept arriving severely damaged. My bags were folded and shoved in to boxes half the size of the bag. One arrived obviously used, no tags, no dust bag. Another arrived in a box where glue was used to close the box in place of packaging tape and the glue leaked through the box cracks and was all over the bag. Every time I complained they promised they would note the order and it would NOT happen again.... yeah, that didn't seem to help one bit. After all of that frustration and hassle I would expect some kind of customer compensation, nope nothing to help remedy the situation, just a "promise" it would not happen again.

There is WAY too much competition out there to be shopping with retailers that do this. There is no way an item needs to be replaced four times to arrive un-damaged. Such a waste of time, money and shipping resources


----------



## MKbaglover

My luggage selma messenger arrived this morning , will post my completed family pic tomorrow.  The saffiano leather is softer than my other selma bags and this one actually smelt of leather!  I think that is because two of my other bags arrived in their dust bags and not the original packing.  I have to say I am impressed with Neiman Marcus, I have bought my last 4 bags from them.  I ordered this one on Saturday night and it arrived today.  Each one arrived really fast and beautifully packaged in the original wrapping.  My other two came from Harrods in just their dust bags, one was loose in a box with jars of jam/ chutneys etc that we ordered for Christmas presents- very disappointed with them compared to NM, and delivery was slower than the ones from the US!


----------



## tdungey

DiamondsForever said:


> They're rare as hens teeth! I found a large black one with SHW on Selfridges website. Would love a medium though.





Oh no!!! Why is it so difficult to find a black bag with silver hardware that I like...lol?! Is it me, or am I the only one that doesn't like to wear silver jewelry with handbags with gold hardware or vice versa...?


----------



## ubo22

tdungey said:


> Oh no!!! Why is it so difficult to find a black bag with silver hardware that I like...lol?! Is it me, or am I the only one that doesn't like to wear silver jewelry with handbags with gold hardware or vice versa...?


I prefer that all of my black bags have silver hardware.  Both my black Miranda and black n/s Hamilton tote have silver hardware, and it took me ages to find both.  Others who have searched for a black Selma with silver hardware have had the same trouble.  Most of my jewelry is silver/platinum so I prefer silver hardware.  Ironically, on bright colored handbags I prefer gold hardware.  I think colors look best against the gold.


----------



## 2 stars

tdungey said:


> Oh no!!! Why is it so difficult to find a black bag with silver hardware that I like...lol?! Is it me, or am I the only one that doesn't like to wear silver jewelry with handbags with gold hardware or vice versa...?



Nope! I'm like that too 

It took me about eight months to find my medium selma with shw. Don't give up on your search! MK is starting to make more bags with shw.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> I would love a large Selma in blush! I already have a medium Selma and messenger so my Selma family would need a big mama! [emoji38]



Pinkalicious I think there's hope. I just spoke to the SA at my local MK boutique she said they are expecting new inventory to arrive next week. She also said they should have a new floor display by May 3rd.

I would love a medium blush selma or maybe a sutton.


----------



## Riene702

2 stars said:


> Pinkalicious I think there's hope. I just spoke to the SA at my local MK boutique she said they are expecting new inventory to arrive next week. She also said they should have a new floor display by May 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a medium blush selma or maybe a sutton.




Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get the Selma in medium blush


----------



## DiamondsForever

Riene702 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get the Selma in medium blush



You won't be disappointed its seriously goes with *everything*....!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bright Ducky said:


> Hi, just thought I would post a photo of my Selma family. I'm new to posting messages so I hope I have done this right.



oh gosh lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my new Selma Studded Medium Messenger in Pale Pink!
> View attachment 2970379
> 
> 
> And here she is being modeled by my sweet kitty, Bob.
> View attachment 2970380



Lovely! though Bob seems rather unsure on this idea lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

tdungey said:


> Oh no!!! Why is it so difficult to find a black bag with silver hardware that I like...lol?! Is it me, or am I the only one that doesn't like to wear silver jewelry with handbags with gold hardware or vice versa...?





ubo22 said:


> I prefer that all of my black bags have silver hardware.  Both my black Miranda and black n/s Hamilton tote have silver hardware, and it took me ages to find both.  Others who have searched for a black Selma with silver hardware have had the same trouble.  Most of my jewelry is silver/platinum so I prefer silver hardware.  Ironically, on bright colored handbags I prefer gold hardware.  I think colors look best against the gold.



I posed that question the other day, is it OK to mix metals between jewellery and bags...?  IKWYM, my rings from DH are all platinum and only wear silver tone jewellery. Agree with Ubo GHW looks great on colourful bags. IDK, on Black bags SHW looks more edgy to me. Im tempted buy the large Black SHW Selma on the Selfridges website for the autumn. I wish I'd brought black with silver grommets when I saw it last year... Oh well going to enjoy my various 'nude' bags while the sun shines.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I didn't realise you could post photos straight away!!  Here is my Selma family before my new arrival- I'm waiting for my medium messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970015
> View attachment 2970016



nice collection there! great colors.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just an observation but the slip pockets inside the medium selma are not as practical as the large! I can just about get a train ticket in them. MK need to make them lower down inside the bag or something?


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> Call them... I ordered an item that sold out this summer and it arrived and was obviously used... they were able to locate one in store and have it shipped to me.
> 
> Nordstroms is VERY disappointing lately in my experience and I will second guess using them again.  I had to have not one, not two, but FOUR bags sent to me in just one order because they kept arriving severely damaged. My bags were folded and shoved in to boxes half the size of the bag. One arrived obviously used, no tags, no dust bag. Another arrived in a box where glue was used to close the box in place of packaging tape and the glue leaked through the box cracks and was all over the bag. Every time I complained they promised they would note the order and it would NOT happen again.... yeah, that didn't seem to help one bit. After all of that frustration and hassle I would expect some kind of customer compensation, nope nothing to help remedy the situation, just a "promise" it would not happen again.
> 
> There is WAY too much competition out there to be shopping with retailers that do this. There is no way an item needs to be replaced four times to arrive un-damaged. Such a waste of time, money and shipping resources



ONly 1 left in the company after mine  so I just returned it. I have the matching wallet I bought. Oh well the hunt is one. I agree I looked at the bag and thought why on earth would you even bother to send it...it was bad


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I posed that question the other day, is it OK to mix metals between jewellery and bags...?  IKWYM, my rings from DH are all platinum and only wear silver tone jewellery. Agree with Ubo GHW looks great on colourful bags. IDK, on Black bags SHW looks more edgy to me. Im tempted buy the large Black SHW Selma on the Selfridges website for the autumn. I wish I'd brought black with silver grommets when I saw it last year... Oh well going to enjoy my various 'nude' bags while the sun shines.


I think it's fine to mix metals between jewelry and bags.  I don't think silver/platinum jewelry clashes at all with colorful bags that have gold hardware.  The silver/platinum just seems to fade away in the background in that instance.  However, I don't like bold, gold jewelry with bags that have silver hardware.  I think gold jewelry really stands out and needs to match the other hardware you're carrying/wearing.  So I'll do silver/silver, gold/gold, and silver jewelry/gold hardware but never gold jewelry/silver hardware.    I know, I'm so particular about these things.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Pinkalicious I think there's hope. I just spoke to the SA at my local MK boutique she said they are expecting new inventory to arrive next week. She also said they should have a new floor display by May 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a medium blush selma or maybe a sutton.




Oh no. That means I need to sell stuff in my closet to make room for another Selma lol!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Just an observation but the slip pockets inside the medium selma are not as practical as the large! I can just about get a train ticket in them. MK need to make them lower down inside the bag or something?


Someone else mentioned this before.  The pockets on the interior of the medium Selma sit too high on the inside of the bag, so it's hard to slip things into them.  I think it's a design flaw with the medium size.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> i think it's fine to mix metals between jewelry and bags.  I don't think silver/platinum jewelry clashes at all with colorful bags that have gold hardware.  The silver/platinum just seems to fade away in the background in that instance.  However, i don't like bold, gold jewelry with bags that have silver hardware.  I think gold jewelry really stands out and needs to match the other hardware you're carrying/wearing.  So i'll do silver/silver, gold/gold, and silver jewelry/gold hardware but never gold jewelry/silver hardware.    I know, i'm so particular about these things.



+1!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Someone else mentioned this before.  The pockets on the interior of the medium Selma sit too high on the inside of the bag, so it's hard to slip things into them.  I think it's a design flaw with the medium size.



Another reason to buy the large in future...?! I'm like the ultimate large Selma convert from 6 months ago!



melbo said:


> +1!



+2, DH will be relieved I don't need a new wedding set to compliment my MK obsession...


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no. That means I need to sell stuff in my closet to make room for another Selma lol!



There's so many pretty colors out right now. I want them all! I just saw a tile blue crossbody on Nordstroms website reminds me of tiffany blue. Would love something in that color and it has shw my favorite.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! though Bob seems rather unsure on this idea lol




Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

I just ordered the medium Selma in watermelon from Nordstrom. They had a price match 25% off so I had to do it! I was so torn between watermelon and mandarin, but ultimately watermelon won out since mandarin always comes and goes and I'd have a better chance at picking one up later. Coral pink is my favorite color so it was too hard to pass up this shade! I just wish the studded messenger was available (not on back order) somewhere because that's what I really wanted; I just have no patience waiting so long!


----------



## ley2

MDT said:


> I just ordered the medium Selma in watermelon from Nordstrom. They had a price match 25% off so I had to do it! I was so torn between watermelon and mandarin, but ultimately watermelon won out since mandarin always comes and goes and I'd have a better chance at picking one up later. Coral pink is my favorite color so it was too hard to pass up this shade! I just wish the studded messenger was available (not on back order) somewhere because that's what I really wanted; I just have no patience waiting so long!



Congrats! I have been looking at watermelon, chilli, red and mandarin too. Contemplating to get watermelon or mandarin but my husband is against it as I just purchased selma fuschia in shw which I dont quite like.. Once I let go the fuschia, I will probably get a replacement ) Would you know when the price match will end?


----------



## MDT

I did the same thing. Sold my fuchsia w/ shw for a little something else. I have no idea how long the price match will be but Macy's Friends and Family sale will be going on from the 26th to May 4th.


----------



## MDT

ley2 said:


> Congrats! I have been looking at watermelon, chilli, red and mandarin too. Contemplating to get watermelon or mandarin but my husband is against it as I just purchased selma fuschia in shw which I dont quite like.. Once I let go the fuschia, I will probably get a replacement ) Would you know when the price match will end?



I did the same thing. Sold my fuchsia w/ shw for a little something else. I have no idea how long the price match will be but Macy's Friends and Family sale will be going on from the 26th to May 4th.


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Congrats! I have been looking at watermelon, chilli, red and mandarin too. Contemplating to get watermelon or mandarin but my husband is against it as I just purchased selma fuschia in shw which I dont quite like.. Once I let go the fuschia, I will probably get a replacement ) Would you know when the price match will end?







MDT said:


> I did the same thing. Sold my fuchsia w/ shw for a little something else. I have no idea how long the price match will be but Macy's Friends and Family sale will be going on from the 26th to May 4th.




Why didn't you like fuchsia with silver hardware?


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Why didn't you like fuchsia with silver hardware?



Fuchsia was too cool a pink for me. I like the color itself, but not as much against my skin. That's why I decided to go with a warmer pink or red.


----------



## DiamondsForever

So has anyone seen the Selma in Blossom this year...? Am sure someone said it was available in the US. Wish they would release a Blossom Selma messenger with silver studs... *sigh*


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> Why didn't you like fuchsia with silver hardware?



It doesnt match my outfit.. I have medium selma in navy and have been my daily bag  I tried to switch to fuschia but it is just not my color, especially in shw.. so I will just let go..


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> So has anyone seen the Selma in Blossom this year...? Am sure someone said it was available in the US. Wish they would release a Blossom Selma messenger with silver studs... *sigh*


I went out for lunch to discover that the Michael Kors store near me has just opened- literally this morning!!  It was unbelievable, I have never so many bags, styles and colours together!!  There was a Blossom continental style wallet and a Cynthia in Blossom but no Selma in Blossom.  In fact there weren't that many Selma's.


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> I went out for lunch to discover that the Michael Kors store near me has just opened- literally this morning!!  It was unbelievable, I have never so many bags, styles and colours together!!  There was a Blossom continental style wallet and a Cynthia in Blossom but no Selma in Blossom.  In fact there weren't that many Selma's.




Oooh is that the new Belfast one? My mum's going there soon, she mentioned the new MK store and I know my wallet will be involved somehow lol
A blossom selma (GHW) might just put the nail in my MK coffin lol! Have you been tempted by anything?


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Oooh is that the new Belfast one? My mum's going there soon, she mentioned the new MK store and I know my wallet will be involved somehow lol
> A blossom selma (GHW) might just put the nail in my MK coffin lol! Have you been tempted by anything?


Yes it is the Belfast one!!  There was sooo many bags/ styles/  it was all too much but amazing!  I saw the Ava in Blush, it was beautiful, it was much nicer in person than the pictures.  There was a lot of Blush and Dark Dune colours, the jet set crossbody in dark dune was beautiful.  I really liked a harper satchel in dark grey pebbled leather, it was a cross between a Casey and Selma.  One thing I didn't like was the all the labels were on the inside, hidden behind the stuffing, making it very difficult to find the colour/ style and price.  I only had half an hour so I will have to go back.  I think my love for MK is going to become costly now....


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Yes it is the Belfast one!!  There was sooo many bags/ styles/  it was all too much but amazing!  I saw the Ava in Blush, it was beautiful, it was much nicer in person than the pictures.  There was a lot of Blush and Dark Dune colours, the jet set crossbody in dark dune was beautiful.  I really liked a harper satchel in dark grey pebbled leather, it was a cross between a Casey and Selma.  One thing I didn't like was the all the labels were on the inside, hidden behind the stuffing, making it very difficult to find the colour/ style and price.  I only had half an hour so I will have to go back.  I think my love for MK is going to become costly now....




Glad you have one now, it's about time!

Ooh yay I should be getting the Jet Set Crossbody in Dark Dune today if FedEx would get a move on!
The Harper is the one with the chain handles right? Or am I way off haha!

Yeah I think it's because the bags look neater without the tags, but they always go missing. Sometimes I really do think people nick them for Ebay pictures!

Were there any other blush bags besides the Ava, medium Selma, Cynthia and Jet Set Zip Top Tote?


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> Yes it is the Belfast one!!  There was sooo many bags/ styles/  it was all too much but amazing!  I saw the Ava in Blush, it was beautiful, it was much nicer in person than the pictures.  There was a lot of Blush and Dark Dune colours, the jet set crossbody in dark dune was beautiful.  I really liked a harper satchel in dark grey pebbled leather, it was a cross between a Casey and Selma.  One thing I didn't like was the all the labels were on the inside, hidden behind the stuffing, making it very difficult to find the colour/ style and price.  I only had half an hour so I will have to go back.  I think my love for MK is going to become costly now....




It seems that dark dune is coming back. I'm so happy to hear this since it's my favorite mk color ever.....[emoji7]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Finally a member of the Selma club! I decided I would go for the pearl grey Selma in Large, and I finally got it! I just picked it up - and it's beyond stunning with the light grey and silver. Love it!!!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally a member of the Selma club! I decided I would go for the pearl grey Selma in Large, and I finally got it! I just picked it up - and it's beyond stunning with the light grey and silver. Love it!!!



Omg I've been waiting for an update! I can't wait so see her!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Glad you have one now, it's about time!
> 
> Ooh yay I should be getting the Jet Set Crossbody in Dark Dune today if FedEx would get a move on!
> The Harper is the one with the chain handles right? Or am I way off haha!
> 
> Yeah I think it's because the bags look neater without the tags, but they always go missing. Sometimes I really do think people nick them for Ebay pictures!
> 
> Were there any other blush bags besides the Ava, medium Selma, Cynthia and Jet Set Zip Top Tote?


I managed to find a picture of the Harper Satchel, the one you are talking about also seems to be a Harper.  I will post immediately after this as it isn't working for me in this reply!  As for other Blush bags there could have been, there was too much to see!


----------



## MKbaglover

Harper satchel


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally a member of the Selma club! I decided I would go for the pearl grey Selma in Large, and I finally got it! I just picked it up - and it's beyond stunning with the light grey and silver. Love it!!!



I was just thinking about that! Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally a member of the Selma club! I decided I would go for the pearl grey Selma in Large, and I finally got it! I just picked it up - and it's beyond stunning with the light grey and silver. Love it!!!


I would love a Selma in that colour, can't wait to see it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Yes it is the Belfast one!!  There was sooo many bags/ styles/  it was all too much but amazing!  I saw the Ava in Blush, it was beautiful, it was much nicer in person than the pictures.  There was a lot of Blush and Dark Dune colours, the jet set crossbody in dark dune was beautiful.  I really liked a harper satchel in dark grey pebbled leather, it was a cross between a Casey and Selma.  One thing I didn't like was the all the labels were on the inside, hidden behind the stuffing, making it very difficult to find the colour/ style and price.  I only had half an hour so I will have to go back.  I think my love for MK is going to become costly now....



Oh wow it sounds like MK Heaven! Would love to see some spy pics when you go back


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> It seems that dark dune is coming back. I'm so happy to hear this since it's my favorite mk color ever.....[emoji7]



Probably a good time to invest in Dark Dune for those of us who don't have it yet...! That's the excuse I'm going to use on DH...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MKbaglover said:


> I would love a Selma in that colour, can't wait to see it.



I'm on a brief holiday right now, will post when I return!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm on a brief holiday right now, will post when I return!



Wishing you a wonderful holiday!


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Harper satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972164




Ohhh that one! It's so pretty, you should go for it!
It's weird because I went to an MK store and the Harper was completely different, very odd. That could cause a few mix ups when ordering over the phone


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Omg I've been waiting for an update! I can't wait so see her!



Lol! I know, I've been so indecisive about this bag, and I was still torn between this and blush just recently. But that was only until I saw pearl grey in RL. What a truely STUNNING color! It makes the Selma look so classy and elegant.  Love at first sight!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Harper satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972164



I just love this bag!!!! What a great color too


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> I just love this bag!!!! What a great color too


Yes I fell in love when I saw it, it was £330 I think.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh wow it sounds like MK Heaven! Would love to see some spy pics when you go back


I will try and get some when it's a bit busier!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Wishing you a wonderful holiday!



Thank you !


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I couldn't wait! Had to shoot a few pics in my hotelroom!
My gorgeous new Selma Large in pearl grey! !


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And one more!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> I couldn't wait! Had to shoot a few pics in my hotelroom!
> My gorgeous new Selma Large in pearl grey! !


This close up is stunning, thanks for posting.  Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!



Omg love so chic! Is this large? Love the colour and the SHW, what a find! Have you worn her yet?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg love so chic! Is this large? Love the colour and the SHW, what a find! Have you worn her yet?



Yes, it's large! I love it! I had to wear it straight away, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Can you share pics?



Since I hadn't heard from MK I called them. Their warranty department is saying there is nothing wrong with my selma and that it looks brand new (uh yeah I take really good care of my bags). They have sent it back to me not sure when they did. Does anyone know if I'm able to take it to the MK boutique and have the SA's look at it? The fact that I can feel bubbles when I put my hand in the zip pocket is not normal. None of my other selmas have this. Also you can see like a crease on the back of the bag from these bubbles.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes, it's large! I love it! I had to wear it straight away, it's so gorgeous!



It's gorgeous, almost like silver! Adorbs! I love it, don't blame you for wearing straight away. I'm loving the large size, easier to find stuff than in the medium. How do you find it? x


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!




Congrats!!! So happy you got the one you wanted! Plus you can use her year round


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I couldn't wait! Had to shoot a few pics in my hotelroom!
> My gorgeous new Selma Large in pearl grey! !





Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!



Love &#128525;! Pearl grey isn't an average grey at all! It's one of those colors that has to be seen IRL! Very happy for you!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I couldn't wait! Had to shoot a few pics in my hotelroom!
> My gorgeous new Selma Large in pearl grey! !


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!


 
Gorgeous color with that shw, and you know I love a large Selma!   You made the right choice.  It will go so well with everything in your wardrobe, and you'll be able to carry it year-round.  Perfect!


----------



## 2 stars

OK ladies I need your help. If you put your hand in the zipper pocket of your selma can any of you feel bubbles? 

I had sent my dark dune selma to MK for inspection but am being told there is nothing wrong with it. I do not feel this in any of my other 3 selmas. They are all medium satchels not sure if this matters.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Is there anyway to stop the feet on a Selma getting scratched up...?


----------



## theheidis

DiamondsForever said:


> Is there anyway to stop the feet on a Selma getting scratched up...?



Plastic wrap?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> OK ladies I need your help. If you put your hand in the zipper pocket of your selma can any of you feel bubbles?
> 
> I had sent my dark dune selma to MK for inspection but am being told there is nothing wrong with it. I do not feel this in any of my other 3 selmas. They are all medium satchels not sure if this matters.



I will check my dark dune when I am done working. I don't recall this though. The only thing that I notice is that the handles are a little squeaky. I don't think I can get rid of that noise though. I just hope it goes away after time. My other MK bags don't do this.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!





theheidis said:


> Plastic wrap?



Could do! Would that spoil the look...? The feet on Blush seem to be getting more scratched than on Dark Khaki. Maybe its the size difference?


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> And one more!!



Congrats!   Very pretty and I wouldn't be able to wait either!   Lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Is there anyway to stop the feet on a Selma getting scratched up...?



I have heard of putting clear polish on the bottom of the feet.  I haven't tried it yet,  but might try it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

DiamondsForever said:


> Could do! Would that spoil the look...? The feet on Blush seem to be getting more scratched than on Dark Khaki. Maybe its the size difference?



Maybe clear packing tape?? Its super sticky and won't destroy the finish on metal like clear nail polish etc..When it gets old just pick it off and stick on a new piece. Cheap and easy. Ive never tried to protect the feet on a bag before LOL! I don't know, just brainstorming.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I will check my dark dune when I am done working. I don't recall this though. The only thing that I notice is that the handles are a little squeaky. I don't think I can get rid of that noise though. I just hope it goes away after time. My other MK bags don't do this.



Thanks I really appreciate that. The handles on my dd are definitely squeaky. I've had her for about 7 months and the noise hasn't gone away. Does the leather on your dd feel more flimsy than your other bags? I feel like it's not as sturdy as my other selmas.


----------



## theheidis

paula3boys said:


> I will check my dark dune when I am done working. I don't recall this though. The only thing that I notice is that the handles are a little squeaky. I don't think I can get rid of that noise though. I just hope it goes away after time. My other MK bags don't do this.



I've gotten rid of many squeaky handles with leather conditioner (including a selma) do wherever you can to get it in between the leather and the hardware and move the hardware all around as a way of rubbing it in (since you can't reach it)


----------



## ley2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Maybe clear packing tape?? Its super sticky and won't destroy the finish on metal like clear nail polish etc..When it gets old just pick it off and stick on a new piece. Cheap and easy. Ive never tried to protect the feet on a bag before LOL! I don't know, just brainstorming.



I did exactly what u said when i noticed more scratches there.. it works!


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Is there anyway to stop the feet on a Selma getting scratched up...?



I am thinking of using one of those clear screen protector for mobile phone or IPAD. 
You can buy them cheap from EBay and cut it to size?


----------



## jademc96

My black and pear Selma messengers finally arrived


----------



## jademc96

My new black and pear Selma messengers with my heather grey selma


----------



## myluvofbags

jademc96 said:


> My new black and pear Selma messengers with my heather grey selma



Love all of them!   Perfect colors for every occasion!


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> OK ladies I need your help. If you put your hand in the zipper pocket of your selma can any of you feel bubbles?
> 
> I had sent my dark dune selma to MK for inspection but am being told there is nothing wrong with it. I do not feel this in any of my other 3 selmas. They are all medium satchels not sure if this matters.




I don't know if I'd call it bubbles, but I do feel some kind of gathering when I put my hand in dark dune medium Selma from last year and nothing at all in fuchsia medium from this year. However, it does not change appearance of outside of bag so I'm not going to worry about what it feels like as I'm the only one that knows it's there when I carry it and I wouldn't have known without you telling me


----------



## paula3boys

theheidis said:


> I've gotten rid of many squeaky handles with leather conditioner (including a selma) do wherever you can to get it in between the leather and the hardware and move the hardware all around as a way of rubbing it in (since you can't reach it)




Thanks! I'll have to try that


----------



## smileydimples

jademc96 said:


> My new black and pear Selma messengers with my heather grey selma



Oh my goodness love your little selma family


----------



## jademc96

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness love your little selma family



Thank you. I'm still trying to figure how I'm going to wear pear lol


----------



## melbo

jademc96 said:


> My new black and pear Selma messengers with my heather grey selma



Absolutely love these!


----------



## Versigirl

Deciding on colors is always hard, now I face a new dilemma. ...size. Large or Medium Selma ladies? I feel like the size difference is not really that much (according to bag dimensions). Price difference is about $70 here in Canada...so my question is, which would you choose? TIA


----------



## melbo

Versigirl said:


> Deciding on colors is always hard, now I face a new dilemma. ...size. Large or Medium Selma ladies? I feel like the size difference is not really that much (according to bag dimensions). Price difference is about $70 here in Canada...so my question is, which would you choose? TIA



Personally, I like large. I don't always stuff them, but love to have options for the days that I do.


----------



## Versigirl

Great point 
Thanks


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> It's gorgeous, almost like silver! Adorbs! I love it, don't blame you for wearing straight away. I'm loving the large size, easier to find stuff than in the medium. How do you find it? x



I love it!! I don't feel that it's heavy, but I haven't stuffed it yet. I'm so glad I went with large for my first Selma.  I love the zipper, and how the silver hardware looks against the grey. I wore it crossbody yesterday,  but I feel the strap is a little short, so I'm probably going to wear it as a shoulderstrap.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!! So happy you got the one you wanted! Plus you can use her year round



So true!! That's what made me choose this one!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Love &#128525;! Pearl grey isn't an average grey at all! It's one of those colors that has to be seen IRL! Very happy for you!



Thank you! I was superlucky and got it on sale!! I love how the grey borders on silver. It really is a color one has to see in RL.


----------



## MKbaglover

2 stars said:


> OK ladies I need your help. If you put your hand in the zipper pocket of your selma can any of you feel bubbles?
> 
> I had sent my dark dune selma to MK for inspection but am being told there is nothing wrong with it. I do not feel this in any of my other 3 selmas. They are all medium satchels not sure if this matters.


My navy medium has a sort of loose rippling in the material- I hadn't noticed until now!! My large was fine.


----------



## MKbaglover

Versigirl said:


> Deciding on colors is always hard, now I face a new dilemma. ...size. Large or Medium Selma ladies? I feel like the size difference is not really that much (according to bag dimensions). Price difference is about $70 here in Canada...so my question is, which would you choose? TIA


There isn't that much difference in measurements but the large does a lot bigger when carrying it and has a lot more space.  I have both and regularly use both but I think the medium looks better as I am only 5'1.  I think the large looks too big on me if I use the shoulder strap, due to it being structured and sitting out, but if holding by the handles or in crook of arm it is fine.  My next Selma will probably be a medium Dark Dune


----------



## MKbaglover

jademc96 said:


> My new black and pear Selma messengers with my heather grey selma


Little beauties!


----------



## ubo22

Versigirl said:


> Deciding on colors is always hard, now I face a new dilemma. ...size. Large or Medium Selma ladies? I feel like the size difference is not really that much (according to bag dimensions). Price difference is about $70 here in Canada...so my question is, which would you choose? TIA






MKbaglover said:


> There isn't that much difference in measurements but the large does a lot bigger when carrying it and has a lot more space.  I have both and regularly use both but I think the medium looks better as I am only 5'1.  I think the large looks too big on me if I use the shoulder strap, due to it being structured and sitting out, but if holding by the handles or in crook of arm it is fine.  My next Selma will probably be a medium Dark Dune


 
+1
There isn't much difference between the dimensions of the medium and large, but there is a big difference in the interior space between the two.  The large can hold a lot more things.


----------



## 2 stars

MKbaglover said:


> My navy medium has a sort of loose rippling in the material- I hadn't noticed until now!! My large was fine.



I feel like the issue with mine is bad. I even had my mom inspect it and she said it shouldn't feel that way. I'm so mad MK said there is nothing wrong with it and have sent it back to me. Now they want me to take it in to a boutique and have the SA's look at it. When I called my local boutique the SA said they can't do anything and I have to contact customer service.


----------



## Versigirl

Thanks so much for the input MKbaglover.  I had purchased a medium Dark Dune the other day but ended up returning it. I felt the color was not true to the stock photo. Online it looks almost like hot chocolate....irl it seemed more of a pinky taupe. Pretty, but not for me


----------



## Versigirl

ubo22 said:


> +1
> There isn't much difference between the dimensions of the medium and large, but there is a big difference in the interior space between the two.  The large can hold a lot more things.



Good to know  ubo22. Thanks


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I feel like the issue with mine is bad. I even had my mom inspect it and she said it shouldn't feel that way. I'm so mad MK said there is nothing wrong with it and have sent it back to me. Now they want me to take it in to a boutique and have the SA's look at it. When I called my local boutique the SA said they can't do anything and I have to contact customer service.



I just pulled out my Selma and I can feel some bubbles in the zippered compartment. I hadn't even noticed. I can't see it from the back and they don't take up space, so I'm okay with them. I'm sorry about yours though. Hopefully everything gets resolved.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> I just pulled out my Selma and I can feel some bubbles in the zippered compartment. I hadn't even noticed. I can't see it from the back and they don't take up space, so I'm okay with them. I'm sorry about yours though. Hopefully everything gets resolved.



I will try to post pics of mine once I get it back. I'm so bummed because it's my second favorite bag.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I just pulled out my Selma and I can feel some bubbles in the zippered compartment. I hadn't even noticed. I can't see it from the back and they don't take up space, so I'm okay with them. I'm sorry about yours though. Hopefully everything gets resolved.




Exactly what I said earlier in the thread


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> I just pulled out my Selma and I can feel some bubbles in the zippered compartment. I hadn't even noticed. I can't see it from the back and they don't take up space, so I'm okay with them. I'm sorry about yours though. Hopefully everything gets resolved.




I just checked both of my large Selma's. They have the bubbling as well but it's not visible from the outside....


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> I just checked both of my large Selma's. They have the bubbling as well but it's not visible from the outside....



Now i'm wondering if this is normal  The thing with mine is you can sort of see a crease on the back. It can't be from storing because I stuff my bags and put them in their dust bags with handles up right.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

keishapie1973 said:


> I just checked both of my large Selma's. They have the bubbling as well but it's not visible from the outside....



I just checked mine as well. Mine has it too, but it's not visible inside or outside. To me, it feels like the fabric is making the bulges/ bubbles referered to in previous posts. I don't care about that. It's inside a zipped pocket. I wouldn't even have thought of checking there unless I read this tread.


----------



## Bootlover07

So I am thinking of selling my sapphire sutton and replacing it with an electric blue Selma. I already have a pearl grey Selma. I adore my sutton but I feel as though it doesn't wear as well as my Selma. I do love how casual it is but my favorite thing is the color. Since I could get the Selma in practically the same color I'm wondering if I should just do that. I'm addicted to cobalt...like its a serious problem lol. Thoughts? Should I keep my collection varied or get another Selma?

Sidenote: I'll probably eventually get another Selma anyway, I just want to know if I should swap what I currently have lol!!


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> So I am thinking of selling my sapphire sutton and replacing it with an electric blue Selma. I already have a pearl grey Selma. I adore my sutton but I feel as though it doesn't wear as well as my Selma. I do love how casual it is but my favorite thing is the color. Since I could get the Selma in practically the same color I'm wondering if I should just do that. I'm addicted to cobalt...like its a serious problem lol. Thoughts? Should I keep my collection varied or get another Selma?
> 
> Sidenote: I'll probably eventually get another Selma anyway, I just want to know if I should swap what I currently have lol!!



I took mine back, mine was a large and it was way to big and it pulled alot. So I was going to get a Selma but Nordstrom sent me a terriable one, so I got a crossbody


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> I took mine back, mine was a large and it was way to big and it pulled alot. So I was going to get a Selma but Nordstrom sent me a terriable one, so I got a crossbody




Hi,

I guess I should have explained better. I've had my large and been using it for a year; I wouldn't be exchanging, I would have to sell it. I had medium and hated it and I actually love the large. I know I want a cobalt satchel, just not sure if I should sell this one and get a Selma. I love a lot of things about the sutton but I don't love the open top, flimsier leather, and how the straps pull. I'm just afraid I'll miss it if I sell it lol!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess I should have explained better. I've had my large and been using it for a year; I wouldn't be exchanging, I would have to sell it. I had medium and hated it and I actually love the large. I know I want a cobalt satchel, just not sure if I should sell this one and get a Selma. I love a lot of things about the sutton but I don't love the open top, flimsier leather, and how the straps pull. I'm just afraid I'll miss it if I sell it lol!!



I say keep your sapphire Sutton but I'm biased since I've been carrying mine for the last wo weeks. I also hate that the tabs pull but I love everything else about the bag. Selma's are, however, my favorite style. I have two and plan on getting one more. I think it's best to have a varied collection. Every MK collection should consist of at least one Selma, Hamilton and Sutton...


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> OK ladies I need your help. If you put your hand in the zipper pocket of your selma can any of you feel bubbles?
> 
> I had sent my dark dune selma to MK for inspection but am being told there is nothing wrong with it. I do not feel this in any of my other 3 selmas. They are all medium satchels not sure if this matters.


 


2 stars said:


> I feel like the issue with mine is bad. I even had my mom inspect it and she said it shouldn't feel that way. I'm so mad MK said there is nothing wrong with it and have sent it back to me. Now they want me to take it in to a boutique and have the SA's look at it. When I called my local boutique the SA said they can't do anything and I have to contact customer service.


 


2 stars said:


> Now i'm wondering if this is normal  The thing with mine is you can sort of see a crease on the back. It can't be from storing because I stuff my bags and put them in their dust bags with handles up right.


 
2 stars, I don't think this is a defect.  I just checked my malachite Selma (the one I'm currently using) and the bubbling is the backing behind the stitching for the zipper compartment.  Mine looks like there is a thin piece of posterboard behind that stitching to keep the zipper compartment intact.  There are no creases that can be seen from the outside of the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So I am thinking of selling my sapphire sutton and replacing it with an electric blue Selma. I already have a pearl grey Selma. I adore my sutton but I feel as though it doesn't wear as well as my Selma. I do love how casual it is but my favorite thing is the color. Since I could get the Selma in practically the same color I'm wondering if I should just do that. I'm addicted to cobalt...like its a serious problem lol. Thoughts? Should I keep my collection varied or get another Selma?
> 
> Sidenote: I'll probably eventually get another Selma anyway, I just want to know if I should swap what I currently have lol!!


 


Bootlover07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess I should have explained better. I've had my large and been using it for a year; I wouldn't be exchanging, I would have to sell it. I had medium and hated it and I actually love the large. I know I want a cobalt satchel, just not sure if I should sell this one and get a Selma. I love a lot of things about the sutton but I don't love the open top, flimsier leather, and how the straps pull. I'm just afraid I'll miss it if I sell it lol!!


 


keishapie1973 said:


> I say keep your sapphire Sutton but I'm biased since I've been carrying mine for the last wo weeks. I also hate that the tabs pull but I love everything else about the bag. Selma's are, however, my favorite style. I have two and plan on getting one more. I think it's best to have a varied collection. Every MK collection should consist of at least one Selma, Hamilton and Sutton...


+1
If it's your only Sutton, I think you should keep it.  I own one Sutton that I plan on keeping mainly because I love the colorblocking on it.  I never use the shoulder strap, but like everything else about it, too.  If I were to sell it, I know I would regret it one day.  You can always get a second Selma and still keep your Sutton.  Like keishapie1973 says, everyone needs at least one Selma, Hamilton, and Sutton.  In my case, it's 3 Selmas, 2 Hamiltons, and 1 Sutton.


----------



## MKbaglover

I just looked at the jet set crossbody thread and someone mentioned a new yellow colour.  They then posted the link to the Instagram image.  I was looking at it and wondering if it was a new style Selma?  The wings look different and it had the hashtag Jet Set Selma.  As you now I'm new to MK so maybe I am missing something obvious.  Could anyone who knows Selma's better have a look at that thread and either confirm it is new or if I am imagining things!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I just looked at the jet set crossbody thread and someone mentioned a new yellow colour.  They then posted the link to the Instagram image.  I was looking at it and wondering if it was a new style Selma?  The wings look different and it had the hashtag Jet Set Selma.  As you now I'm new to MK so maybe I am missing something obvious.  Could anyone who knows Selma's better have a look at that thread and either confirm it is new or if I am imagining things!



Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.


----------



## ley2

@myluvofbags erhm.. is that selma? Probably not authentic but modified selma..


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.



The wings look a little more slanted and wide? I did think something ws different, but wasn't sure if it was only me.


----------



## myluvofbags

ley2 said:


> @myluvofbags erhm.. is that selma? Probably not authentic but modified selma..



Yes, it's a selma.   It's from Michael Kors Instagram page.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.



Could it be the camera angle?


----------



## ley2

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it's a selma.   It's from Michael Kors Instagram page.



Opps ic.. prolly new selma then


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Could it be the camera angle?



I think so too.   I went back on mk Instagram and looked at more pictures.   Quite a bit of selmas look like this in pictures.   I hardly think they would change the selma as it is so popular and loved by many.   Lol!  I better stay off their site, I'm loving all the bags.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Now i'm wondering if this is normal  The thing with mine is you can sort of see a crease on the back. It can't be from storing because I stuff my bags and put them in their dust bags with handles up right.




Do you store them stuffed? I stuff mine with original paper when not in use plus tie handles upright


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Now i'm wondering if this is normal  The thing with mine is you can sort of see a crease on the back. It can't be from storing because I stuff my bags and put them in their dust bags with handles up right.



I can see a super slight crease on the outside, but it's only noticeable from a certain angle. It's definitely designed to be this way and I'm guessing it's because of the screws. Unless it's super super bad, I'm talking about an obvious bulging bubble, I wouldn't be too worried. I tried photographing and it's very hard to capture. Your bag isn't defective, but if the design bothers you I would sell and get something else &#128542;&#9786;


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.


Thanks for getting the image for me and thank you all for your input on this.  The consensus seems to be camera angle, this was mentioned when I asked on the other thread.  I quite like this as a variation but I did wonder why they would change it.


----------



## BKALWAYS

Hi everyone! Little help please, I did post about this weeks ago now but then got busy and didn't follow up, does anyone know a website that is selling the grey Selma in medium or small size? I Definetly don't want large as I  have the black already. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BKALWAYS said:


> Hi everyone! Little help please, I did post about this weeks ago now but then got busy and didn't follow up, does anyone know a website that is selling the grey Selma in medium or small size? I Definetly don't want large as I  have the black already. Any help would be appreciated thanks.



Mk site has the pearl gray med selma instock at the regular price of 298.00 if that's what your looking for.


----------



## BKALWAYS

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mk site has the pearl gray med selma instock at the regular price of 298.00 if that's what your looking for.


Oooooo so they do last time I couldn't find it on there thanks!! Now I'm debating do I want the grey in the medium or small I'm terrible :s


----------



## BKALWAYS

Norwegian Girl said:


> I couldn't wait! Had to shoot a few pics in my hotelroom!
> My gorgeous new Selma Large in pearl grey! !


Oh it's gorgeous , can I ask how u getting on with it any colour transfer at all? What colours do you find your wearing most with it?


----------



## ley2

BKALWAYS said:


> Oooooo so they do last time I couldn't find it on there thanks!! Now I'm debating do I want the grey in the medium or small I'm terrible :s



Small are u referring to medium messenger? I vote for medium selma over messenger  but pearl grey is hard to come by.. good luck!

I saw pearl grey medium messenger at Nordstrom but at full price..


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.


It does look different, but it's probably the camera angle as others have said.  MK wouldn't change the infamous Selma.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Just took a shot of it as reference.   It does look different.   Ladies and gents,  chime in.  Ubo22?  I know you love your selmas.




Those wings definitely stick out more than on my medium and large Selma's.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BKALWAYS said:


> Oh it's gorgeous , can I ask how u getting on with it any colour transfer at all? What colours do you find your wearing most with it?



No colortransfer on any of my bags, and I wear them with all kids of clothes. So far I've worn it with light blue, navy, jeans, beige and light pink as well as white.  Its such a classic color that goes with anything!Love it!!


----------



## MDT

My watermelon Selma just shipped from Nordstrom last night. Tracking is saying it won't be here until the 30th. I don't know how I'm going to wait so long. Thursday just seem soooooo  far away!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Oh I want to cry, colour transfer on blush Selma!!


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I want to cry, colour transfer on blush Selma!!




Oh no! What were you wearing? I am rethinking a bag in this color now. I may stick with just a wallet in blush


----------



## DiamondsForever

Wearing blue jeans...  luckily I did use leather protector, would have been worse otherwise!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> My watermelon Selma just shipped from Nordstrom last night. Tracking is saying it won't be here until the 30th. I don't know how I'm going to wait so long. Thursday just seem soooooo  far away!


Ooo can't wait to see some pix!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I want to cry, colour transfer on blush Selma!!



Ahhh!! Noooo! What did you treat her with? Were you able to get it off with some wipes?
I haven't worn my Ava yet but this makes me nervous. I am also worried about handling my blush wallet so much, but the color is too pretty to not use it!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## melissatrv

Cross posting.  Saw this Tile Blue Studded Selma in the Summer catalog.  Supposed to be an MK exclusive.  It is a bit more green than in my photo.  Wonder if it will be in regular Selma, not just the messenger.  Love this color!  And it looks like silver hardware


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> Cross posting.  Saw this Tile Blue Studded Selma in the Summer catalog.  Supposed to be an MK exclusive.  It is a bit more green than in my photo.  Wonder if it will be in regular Selma, not just the messenger.  Love this color!  And it looks like silver hardware



is that aquamarine color?


----------



## melissatrv

ley2 said:


> is that aquamarine color?




Nope   It says "Tile Blue" and will be sold exclusively sold in Michael Kors stores.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I want to cry, colour transfer on blush Selma!!


Oh that's awful.  I really hope it comes off.....the only upside is that it will be on a side that people won't see.  Unfortunately you will always know it is there and it will take away the that new, special bag feeling.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh!! Noooo! What did you treat her with? Were you able to get it off with some wipes?
> I haven't worn my Ava yet but this makes me nervous. I am also worried about handling my blush wallet so much, but the color is too pretty to not use it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Oh never be afraid to use your bags! Maybe wear them with certain clothing? I have a long camel coloured coat so it doesn't even touch my jeans. Or i'll wear them with my white or nude jeans. Gotta get around it somehow!
As for the wallet, most stains just wipe off. I wouldn't expect colour transfer on a wallet really, just makeup etc from my hands.


----------



## BKALWAYS

http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...01451-32H4GKCK3U/?previewAttribute=Aquamarine eeek this is so cute selma key ring  shaMe most colours sold out


----------



## BKALWAYS

Norwegian Girl said:


> No colortransfer on any of my bags, and I wear them with all kids of clothes. So far I've worn it with light blue, navy, jeans, beige and light pink as well as white.  Its such a classic color that goes with anything!Love it!!



Ah good to know kind of worried as a light colour but can imagine how lovely it  looks with pastels as well as dark denim , post some mod shots when you can


----------



## BKALWAYS

ley2 said:


> Small are u referring to medium messenger? I vote for medium selma over messenger  but pearl grey is hard to come by.. good luck!
> 
> I saw pearl grey medium messenger at Nordstrom but at full price..


Yeah defiantly hard to come by! I live in london and haven't seen grey anywhere but have checked the Nordstrom website before when looking for it. Thanks for the vote 
I really want dark dune too 



Diamonds forever - not sure how to quote double quotes so if u see this sorry to hear bout the colour transfer hope it comes out!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> Oh no! What were you wearing? I am rethinking a bag in this color now. I may stick with just a wallet in blush





Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh!! Noooo! What did you treat her with? Were you able to get it off with some wipes?
> I haven't worn my Ava yet but this makes me nervous. I am also worried about handling my blush wallet so much, but the color is too pretty to not use it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





MKbaglover said:


> Oh that's awful.  I really hope it comes off.....the only upside is that it will be on a side that people won't see.  Unfortunately you will always know it is there and it will take away the that new, special bag feeling.





BKALWAYS said:


> Yeah defiantly hard to come by! I live in london and haven't seen grey anywhere but have checked the Nordstrom website before when looking for it. Thanks for the vote
> I really want dark dune too
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds forever - not sure how to quote double quotes so if u see this sorry to hear bout the colour transfer hope it comes out!



Thanks girls for the support! What is it with me and colour transfer?! Anyway, I seem to have got rid, what do you think? This is a shot of the colour transfer before and after cleaning...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh!! Noooo! What did you treat her with? Were you able to get it off with some wipes?
> I haven't worn my Ava yet but this makes me nervous. I am also worried about handling my blush wallet so much, but the color is too pretty to not use it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Treated her with the Radley leather protection wipe and it came right off with a Lord Sheraton Leather Clean and Shine wipe. These are UK products I think...


----------



## MDT

melissatrv said:


> Cross posting.  Saw this Tile Blue Studded Selma in the Summer catalog.  Supposed to be an MK exclusive.  It is a bit more green than in my photo.  Wonder if it will be in regular Selma, not just the messenger.  Love this color!  And it looks like silver hardware



This is gorgeous! By MK exclusive does that mean it can be bought on MK's website as well? I don't have a store near me and I might NEED this color!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls for the support! What is it with me and colour transfer?! Anyway, I seem to have got rid, what do you think? This is a shot of the colour transfer before and after cleaning...



You did it! I can't see anything in the after picture. I told you so! Most damage can be reversed if you treat asap and are proactive. Wow! Very happy for you and your gorgeous bag!


----------



## melissatrv

MDT said:


> This is gorgeous! By MK exclusive does that mean it can be bought on MK's website as well? I don't have a store near me and I might NEED this color!


 


I believe so.  The Harper style is supposed to be an MK exclusive and this is avail online.  I don't see this color yet and did not see it last night in the MK store.  I suspect it will start showing up soon.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> You did it! I can't see anything in the after picture. I told you so! Most damage can be reversed if you treat asap and are proactive. Wow! Very happy for you and your gorgeous bag!



Thanks Mel! What a relief

As you say goes to show the importance of good protection and quick intervention! Much easier to get off as I'd already treated her.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls for the support! What is it with me and colour transfer?! Anyway, I seem to have got rid, what do you think? This is a shot of the colour transfer before and after cleaning...



Looks like you got it all to me!  That's a great job cleaning it!  I always worry about color transfer with light bags.  That's why I always like to treat my bags before I wear them...at least most of the time.  And I wipe them down before I put them back in their dust bags.  I just got through treating my new navy Tristan with stain/water repellent tonight.  I'll let her dry for 24 hrs before I carry her again.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hmm..I've never treated any of my bags, and have never had any issues with colortransfer.  I wear light colored bags with dark clothes and never any problems. What I do get sometimes are small stains from mud or things I come in contact with, but I carry a small package of baby wipes in my bag at all times.  Wonder why the colortransfer problem doesn't happen to me?


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Looks like you got it all to me!  That's a great job cleaning it!  I always worry about color transfer with light bags.  That's why I always like to treat my bags before I wear them...at least most of the time.  And I wipe them down before I put them back in their dust bags.  I just got through treating my new navy Tristan with stain/water repellent tonight.  I'll let her dry for 24 hrs before I carry her again.


Thanks CD!  so relieved I got it all off! Totally agree with you best to treat bags before wear. I'm sure that helpef get the colour off easily last night. Would love to see mod shots of your navy Tristan. Can you wear it both cross body and as a shoulder bag? Would love to track a black one with SHW down.



Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm..I've never treated any of my bags, and have never had any issues with colortransfer.  I wear light colored bags with dark clothes and never any problems. What I do get sometimes are small stains from mud or things I come in contact with, but I carry a small package of baby wipes in my bag at all times.  Wonder why the colortransfer problem doesn't happen to me?



What's your secret NG?! Good idea about the wipes, I might start doing that. I thought I'd had success yesterday carrying Blush in London for a whole day, wearing jeans and no colour transfer. It only happened right at the very end of the day. My conclusion is that it is worth me treating my lighter coloured bag as the transfer wasn't so intense this time and it wiped straight off with no damage. I'm reverting back to Dark Khaki for a few days until the weather improves!

How is Pearl Grey holding up? My next buy will either be the PG studded messenger or something in Dark Dune. Or a black Tristan. All low stress options in terms of colour transfer!


----------



## Bysophie

Can someone please show me the differencebetween  michael kors selma medium and the medium messenger?


----------



## alimcd

Michael Kors shop just opened in Victoria Square Belfast. I am a happy girl.
I got the large selma in block colour nude colour with white sides and tan handle gorgeous.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bysophie said:


> Can someone please show me the differencebetween  michael kors selma medium and the medium messenger?



Here you go.


----------



## DiamondsForever

When your Selma's aren't in use, how do you all store the long shoulder strap? Do you leave itattached or do you remove it and roll it up?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I remove it. Just roll it up and stick it inside. I do this with ALL my bags, doesn't matter what brand. There's nothing worse than twisted and bent purse straps. My mom had a white bag with black handles and body strap and the strap left really ugly transfer marks across the entire bag while put away for winter.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I remove it. Just roll it up and stick it inside. I do this with ALL my bags, doesn't matter what brand. There's nothing worse than twisted and bent purse straps. My mom had a white bag with black handles and body strap and the strap left really ugly transfer marks across the entire bag while put away for winter.



Thanks Bag lady, think I'll start removing them. Your poor mum, did her bag get fixed? Hope so.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I remove it. Just roll it up and stick it inside. I do this with ALL my bags, doesn't matter what brand. There's nothing worse than twisted and bent purse straps. My mom had a white bag with black handles and body strap and the strap left really ugly transfer marks across the entire bag while put away for winter.



I detach, fold, and place it on top of my zipper between handles. They don't fit in my bags cuz they're stuffed. Do you think this is okay?


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> I detach, fold, and place it on top of my zipper between handles. They don't fit in my bags cuz they're stuffed. Do you think this is okay?


Seems to work with my Messenger. My bags are stuffed too so the strap won't fit inside and I don't want to shove it in there and then mess up the strap.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks CD!  so relieved I got it all off! Totally agree with you best to treat bags before wear. I'm sure that helpef get the colour off easily last night. Would love to see mod shots of your navy Tristan. Can you wear it both cross body and as a shoulder bag? Would love to track a black one with SHW down.:



Yes, it can be worn crossbody & as a shoulder bag.  The strap is removable & adjustable.  It is a little on the long side.  I'm tall so it works out well for me but CinthiaZ, who has the Fuchsia one, is short & tiny so the strap is too long for her.  Since the strap is removable, she uses her multipurpose chain strap in a shorter length to suit her frame better.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it can be worn crossbody & as a shoulder bag.  The strap is removable & adjustable.  It is a little on the long side.  I'm tall so it works out well for me but CinthiaZ, who has the Fuchsia one, is short & tiny so the strap is too long for her.  Since the strap is removable, she uses her multipurpose chain strap in a shorter length to suit her frame better.



Thanks CD! I'm tall too so long straps work best for me. The Tristan sounds like a great investment!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks CD! I'm tall too so long straps work best for me. The Tristan sounds like a great investment!



&#128518;&#128518;It is! I hope you find one!


----------



## Bysophie

DiamondsForever said:


> Here you go.



Thank you  Which one do you think is best, and how much can you have in the little one?


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> Here you go.




Are these pearl grey?? Wow


----------



## bagsncakes

Bysophie said:


> Thank you  Which one do you think is best, and how much can you have in the little one?




U can have quite a bit in the messenger. I put may wallet, keys, phone, small medicine pouch, a small makeup Pouch, a few lipsticks and tissue papers. If I don't have a makeup pouch, then I can put a 300ml water bottle in there too.


----------



## Bysophie

Mariamshah said:


> U can have quite a bit in the messenger. I put may wallet, keys, phone, small medicine pouch, a small makeup Pouch, a few lipsticks and tissue papers. If I don't have a makeup pouch, then I can put a 300ml water bottle in there too.


okei, but if you can choose one size, which one would you choose?


----------



## bagsncakes

Bysophie said:


> okei, but if you can choose one size, which one would you choose?




I'm only 5'1" so I personally prefer smaller bags. I like the messenger size better which I can wear crossbody and go hands free. I use the satchel when I need to carry more stuff including my iPad Air. Some people like holding bags in the crook of their arm, which I don't like. For that u need the satchel as it has handles. Plus it the right size to wear like that.


----------



## ubo22

alimcd said:


> Michael Kors shop just opened in Victoria Square Belfast. I am a happy girl.
> I got the large selma in block colour nude colour with white sides and tan handle gorgeous.


That's the nude/white/peanut one.  Gorgeous bag!  That will be great for this spring/summer.


----------



## ubo22

Bysophie said:


> okei, but if you can choose one size, which one would you choose?


If you like satchels with handles and carrying bags by the crook of your arm, then get the medium Selma satchel.

If you like cross-body and messenger bags without handles, then get the medium Selma messenger.

In a way, they are completely different bags.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm..I've never treated any of my bags, and have never had any issues with colortransfer.  I wear light colored bags with dark clothes and never any problems. What I do get sometimes are small stains from mud or things I come in contact with, but I carry a small package of baby wipes in my bag at all times.  Wonder why the colortransfer problem doesn't happen to me?



I've never treated any of my bags either and I have really young children. Never had any color transfer or stains on any of my Michael Kors or Coach. I did get black transfer on a small neon pink Kate Spade bag though. I was in a hurry  flopped a small black coach crossbody on top of the pink bag and the strap turned black after just a few hours.


----------



## Versigirl

Has anyone ever encountered bumpy handles on their Selma?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Versigirl said:


> Has anyone ever encountered bumpy handles on their Selma?



My large Selma in grape has 2 wrinkles on the one handle. It isn't very noticeable and I got it from Macy's still wrapped up perfectly for only $150 so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Versigirl

Harley77 said:


> My large Selma in grape has 2 wrinkles on the one handle. It isn't very noticeable and I got it from Macy's still wrapped up perfectly for only $150 so it doesn't bother me.



I purchased a large luggage one last night and when I unwrapped it it has 5 bumps or wrinkles on the handles and the gold hardware feet are all scratched up....I paid full price $368


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Versigirl said:


> I purchased a large luggage one last night and when I unwrapped it it has 5 bumps or wrinkles on the handles and the gold hardware feet are all scratched up....I paid full price $368




Oh I would definitely exchange it for a good one. You can also grab one at Macy's right now for 25% off.


----------



## Versigirl

Harley77 said:


> Oh I would definitely exchange it for a good one. You can also grab one at Macy's right now for 25% off.



Thanks Harley77,  I think I will! 
I am in Canada...no Macy's here and although they ship internationally,  with taxes, duties and shipping it's not saving me anything


----------



## melbo

Versigirl said:


> I purchased a large luggage one last night and when I unwrapped it it has 5 bumps or wrinkles on the handles and the gold hardware feet are all scratched up....I paid full price $368







Harley77 said:


> Oh I would definitely exchange it for a good one. You can also grab one at Macy's right now for 25% off.



Definitely exchange it and see if you can get one on sale, like Harley77 suggested. &#128077;


----------



## Versigirl

melbo said:


> Definitely exchange it and see if you can get one on sale, like Harley77 suggested. &#128077;



Thanks Melbourne. ..not sure if the Canadian MK store will match a US department store but I will ask


----------



## Versigirl

Versigirl said:


> Thanks Melbourne. ..not sure if the Canadian MK store will match a US department store but I will ask



*melbo. ..sorry auto correct


----------



## melbo

Versigirl said:


> Thanks Melbourne. ..not sure if the Canadian MK store will match a US department store but I will ask



Aww, that's so sad! I'm Canadian too, but live in the US. That was my biggest gripe. We're so close but the prices are so much more expensive, not to mention there is less product. &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Versigirl

melbo said:


> Aww, that's so sad! I'm Canadian too, but live in the US. That was my biggest gripe. We're so close but the prices are so much more expensive, not to mention there is less product. &#128546;&#128546;



Agreed!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.  

Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me. 

So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium. 
Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And what appears to be my pearl grey Hamilton...


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.
> 
> Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me.
> 
> So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium.
> Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?






Norwegian Girl said:


> And what appears to be my pearl grey Hamilton...



Aww, Norwegian Girl, I'm so sorry. They are both so gorgeous, but it might get a little boring having two bags in the same color. Have you grown fond of them? Could you see yourself replacing either bag with another color /style?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.
> 
> Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me.
> 
> So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium.
> Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?



They are both gorgeous NG! Wow-we that Hamilton is so pretty. Two completely different bags in my view due to design. How do they compare size wise? Does one excit you more than the other? Nothing wrong with two bags in the same colour if you love the colour and feel that you'll use them both... And I still think you will Love Blush


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.
> 
> Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me.
> 
> So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium.
> Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?



Ahhh what a bummer! I know how hard it is to have 2 bags in the same exact color...I try to avoid doing that. It's a conscious decision you must make before buying them both so I can understand your frustration. I know you are over the moon with your pearl gray selma though. Which one would you prefer to keep...you have more than one dark dune already right. I think you have to absolutely love pearl gray in order to keep both. If it were me I'd keep the selma but only because I'm not a fan of hamiltons. Would it be easy for you to sell one?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..


I personally love the PG color! If you feel like you'll use both bags, keep them. It's a pretty neutral that can be worn with anything. I do get having bags that aren't the same color (except for black, of course)...but again if you'll use them both and would regret getting rid of one them keep them both. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Bootlover07

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..




I have a jet set top zip in sapphire and a sutton in sapphire. At first I was hesitant to have two bags in the same color but, like you said, they work for different situations. My jet set is for shopping and vacation and my sutton is for dressier days or for times when the open top won't be a concern. I also have a grey Selma and it's so beautiful and versatile. If you think you would use both I would keep both. But def keep the Selma.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..



How about you hold on to both bags for the time being and leave everything open ended? If there is no pressure, then continue to use them both and when you see something else that catches your fancy you can sell or trade (if you want). &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.
> 
> Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me.
> 
> So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium.
> Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> And what appears to be my pearl grey Hamilton...


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..


 
It's so weird that your specchio Hamilton is actually pearl grey.  But when you originally said it was heather grey, I knew I hadn't seen the specchio in that color.  I thought it was special to Norway and/or Europe like some of the other colors.  Oh, well.  I like them both and view them as completely different bags.

The Hamilton is more of a dressy tote/handbag.  The Selma is more of an every day satchel with a zip top.  I'd certainly use them for different situations.  For now, I'd keep both and see how you get on with them.  If you find you use one of them only rarely, then you can sell that one at that time.  I suspect you'll end up using both more than you think.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bysophie said:


> Thank you  Which one do you think is best, and how much can you have in the little one?



I only got the messenger on Friday and haven't had a chance to undo it yet. Crazy busy weekend... From memory in the store I could fit in my non MK wallet, Samsung s4 phone in a case, house & car keys and a few other smaller bits. Will have to do a what's in my bag picture when I get a chance to unpack it properly.



Mariamshah said:


> Are these pearl grey?? Wow



No these are Blush


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> How about you hold on to both bags for the time being and leave everything open ended? If there is no pressure, then continue to use them both and when you see something else that catches your fancy you can sell or trade (if you want). &#128522;



+1
This is my approach to all of my bags


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. I think either one would sell quickly,  but I'm hesitant to sell the Hamilton as I fell in love with it at first sight and had given up on ever getting one when I found it. And the pearl grey selma....It really is a steal what I paid for it. I love the bag...and I love grey. The only thing that might make me hang on to both is that I see the possibility of using the Selma in situations where I would be hesitant to use the specchio due to scratches etc. Like on our boat,  the beach and so on... I can't believe I got the color wrong. I do love my DD bags though, and use them frequently. I wonder if it will be the same with these two.  And I am so in love with my Selma, worn it three times in four days..


Well, I said I would TRY, here goes. I am a bit confused. Are you saying you have both a Hamilton AND a Selma in Pearl grey?? And you think you don't need two of the same color?? 

If the one still has the tags, I would sell THAT one, because you may very well get more than you paid for it!  Since they are two completely different styles, I don't see the problem with keeping both? Is the hardware the same color on both?? If one is gold and one is silver, than for SURE you should keep them both! Let me know.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> And what appears to be my pearl grey Hamilton...


Sorry, but I would keep this Speechio Hamilton for sure! I just prefer it myself. I love that silver trim and chain strap. No comparison! That Speecio hamilton just ROCKS! If you have to sell one, sell the Selma. Those speechios are getting hard to find! You can always get another Selma.They are everywhere!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, but I would keep this Speechio Hamilton for sure! I just prefer it myself. I love that silver trim and chain strap. No comparison! That Speecio hamilton just ROCKS! If you have to sell one, sell the Selma. Those speechios are getting hard to find! You can always get another Selma.They are everywhere!


+1
I have to agree.  I love  that specchio Hamilton.  It's a keeper for sure!


----------



## ley2

Anyone has large colette? Do u all think the leather easily scratched?  its very similar to celine bag though..


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Anyone has large colette? Do u all think the leather easily scratched?  its very similar to celine bag though..


I have the large... doesn't easily scratch IMO.

I love it~


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> I have the large... doesn't easily scratch IMO.
> 
> I love it~



Hmm for some reason this bag is not as popular as selma, sutton or even greenwich? I wonder why.. how is the weight like? lighter or heavier than large selma..


----------



## keishapie1973

ley2 said:


> Anyone has large colette? Do u all think the leather easily scratched?  its very similar to celine bag though..




When I was first considering this bag, I was almost turned off. The display at my local Macy's had a deep scratch right on the front of the bag. However, I liked the style so I got it anyway. I have it in chili. No scratches so far. I also have the Hamilton Traveler (same leather) that I carried all winter. The leather still looks great. 

My preference is definitely saffiano leather since it's almost carefree. However, I like a couple soft leather bags as well....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

ley2 said:


> Anyone has large colette? Do u all think the leather easily scratched?  its very similar to celine bag though..




Love my black large Colette! I had to exchange twice due to defects (scratches first time then zipper indentation and puffy leather the second time). I did find a small imprint from the handle on the top but I am just enjoying the bag. It is meant to be used  just be careful with it!


----------



## Bootlover07

I let go of common sense and ordered a large electric blue Selma from Macy's F&F sale! When she gets here I will have to decide if I like her better than my sapphire sutton. I know I should keep my sutton but I really love the zipper and durability of the Selma so we will see!! I'm also considering a medium messenger! Not sure if I should go for a bright color or a neutral like peanut or luggage


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Hmm for some reason this bag is not as popular as selma, sutton or even greenwich? I wonder why.. how is the weight like? lighter or heavier than large selma..


My guess is the lack of color selection and variability in hardware colors. For me, it is also more expensive and difficult to find in store. It comes in basic colors and only gold hardware. I would be all over another ... perhaps medium... if some variation was added.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Bootlover07 said:


> I let go of common sense and ordered a large electric blue Selma from Macy's F&F sale! When she gets here I will have to decide if I like her better than my sapphire sutton. I know I should keep my sutton but I really love the zipper and durability of the Selma so we will see!! I'm also considering a medium messenger! Not sure if I should go for a bright color or a neutral like peanut or luggage



I have an electric blue selma sitting in my macys shopping cart. I am so rediculous LOL!!


----------



## Bootlover07

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have an electric blue selma sitting in my macys shopping cart. I am so rediculous LOL!!




Do it! Nordstrom is sold out so I decided to go for it while it was on sale.


----------



## angelinachan

Hi all, I'm new in this forum. Just maybe a silly questions, sorry if it is.
Is the Deep Pink colour with SHW in Selma Large is a discontinue colour?
And how are you find the Quilted Selma leather durability compare with the Saffiano leather and Patent Leather? Which one of the three (Quilted, Saffiano, Patent) usually more pricey?


----------



## ubo22

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm new in this forum. Just maybe a silly questions, sorry if it is.
> Is the Deep Pink colour with SHW in Selma Large is a discontinue colour?
> And how are you find the Quilted Selma leather durability compare with the Saffiano leather and Patent Leather? Which one of the three (Quilted, Saffiano, Patent) usually more pricey?


Deep pink was available last fall and is not currently available unless from older inventory.  I don't know anything about the quilted Selma, but saffiano is extremely durable.  I didn't like the patent leather Selma very much...too shiny for me.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> How about you hold on to both bags for the time being and leave everything open ended? If there is no pressure, then continue to use them both and when you see something else that catches your fancy you can sell or trade (if you want). &#128522;



Good tip. I removed the tags on the Selma the instant I got it because  I loved it so much and wore it imidiately. I was certain I had two different grey colors. Never doing that again for sure. I think I'll hold on to both for a while, try them out over the next few weeks. And it's true what Cynthia says about the specchio being rare. It's very hard to locate. Ubo22 was right when it came to size, I do prefer the large. But if I do sell it, I will pick something blush.


----------



## angelinachan

@ubo22 Thank you again for your reply  I agree with you about the patent leather, I don't really like it because it is so shiny but if it's durable maybe I'm going to consider it in the next buying


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Deep pink was available last fall and is not currently available unless from older inventory.  I don't know anything about the quilted Selma, but saffiano is extremely durable.  I didn't like the patent leather Selma very much...too shiny for me.



+1! Patent leather has never been to my linking. Too shiny and Imo a little fake looking.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm new in this forum. Just maybe a silly questions, sorry if it is.
> Is the Deep Pink colour with SHW in Selma Large is a discontinue colour?
> And how are you find the Quilted Selma leather durability compare with the Saffiano leather and Patent Leather? Which one of the three (Quilted, Saffiano, Patent) usually more pricey?



I can probably give you a little bit of info. I have a deep pink hamilton, its almost a year old so finding the color will be hit or miss. I also have 2 quilted selmas with soft leather and 2 quilted hamiltons with quilted "patent" leather. Its not really patent to me just has more shine or some sort of coating on it. I have never bought an actual patent leather MK bag. The quilted bags are more pricey than saffiano, guess that's due to more detail. I have found everything MK makes to be quite durable no matter the material. Saffiano is virtually kill proof. It can take pretty much anything you throw at it. I still waterproof and protect saffiano because its a habit. Hope that helps. I can post pics if you need me to.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Okey...so I just got home from my trip, and had to see how my pearl grey Selma looked next to my Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio.
> 
> Both are bought preloved, only Selma came with tags. It clearly said pearl grey, but the woman who sold me her Hamilton said it was Heather grey. So I guess I seem to have two pearl grey bags now. Lucky me.
> 
> So what should I do now? Both Selma and the Hamilton are very rare bags here, my SA told me that the Specchio doesn't retail in Europe at all. The Large Selma in pearl grey is also hard to come by, as the high end stores have taken nothing grey into stock, and the MK flag store only carries the medium.
> Must say I feel a bit down, as I thought I had two different colors... and a bit stupid not to see this straight away. Maybe I should have bought the blush selma instead, but I love the large size and feel it suits my frame better. I do have two dark dune bags,  but is it too much to have two grey ones?





Norwegian Girl said:


> And what appears to be my pearl grey Hamilton...



BOth very pretty!

hmm one is definitely more E/W and the other N/S.. i would agree with the comment one is more dressy, and one more casual.

I don't own multiple MK's (right now lol) that said i do own a few bags that are different styles in similar colors(browns for instance) if the bag is different then it serves different purposes.

If they are hard to find you don't want to be kicking yourself later on.. being HTF will only make resale easier if you find it to repetitive.


----------



## ubo22

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm new in this forum. Just maybe a silly questions, sorry if it is.
> Is the Deep Pink colour with SHW in Selma Large is a discontinue colour?
> And how are you find the Quilted Selma leather durability compare with the Saffiano leather and Patent Leather? Which one of the three (Quilted, Saffiano, Patent) usually more pricey?






BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I can probably give you a little bit of info. I have a deep pink hamilton, its almost a year old so finding the color will be hit or miss. I also have 2 quilted selmas with soft leather and 2 quilted hamiltons with quilted "patent" leather. Its not really patent to me just has more shine or some sort of coating on it. I have never bought an actual patent leather MK bag. The quilted bags are more pricey than saffiano, guess that's due to more detail. I have found everything MK makes to be quite durable no matter the material. Saffiano is virtually kill proof. It can take pretty much anything you throw at it. I still waterproof and protect saffiano because its a habit. Hope that helps. I can post pics if you need me to.


 
I remember last year there being a patent saffiano leather and a patent leather.  The patent saffiano leather had a sheen to it, but was not shiny.  The patent leather was very shiny.


----------



## MKbaglover

alimcd said:


> Michael Kors shop just opened in Victoria Square Belfast. I am a happy girl.
> I got the large selma in block colour nude colour with white sides and tan handle gorgeous.


A fellow Northern Irish MK fan , I happened to be in Belfast on Thursday and it turned out to be their opening day.  There were so many amazing bags that I haven't seen before.  I only had half an hour so I am planning a proper trip soon- I really hope it stays....

Great bag choice, I saw that sitting proud as I entered!


----------



## MKbaglover

Versigirl said:


> I purchased a large luggage one last night and when I unwrapped it it has 5 bumps or wrinkles on the handles and the gold hardware feet are all scratched up....I paid full price $368


I wouldn't keep it if you paid full price.  None of my bags have that, it would annoy me every time I carried it.


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good tip. I removed the tags on the Selma the instant I got it because  I loved it so much and wore it imidiately. I was certain I had two different grey colors. Never doing that again for sure. I think I'll hold on to both for a while, try them out over the next few weeks. And it's true what Cynthia says about the specchio being rare. It's very hard to locate. Ubo22 was right when it came to size, I do prefer the large. But if I do sell it, I will pick something blush.


I agree with the comments you have got so far.  I would keep both, you love the colour so just allocate one for casual (as you said boat/ beach) and the other for nice shopping days etc.  That way they will seem like different bags, I only suggest this because you seem to love the colour and both bags and they also seem to be in your colour palate- no point selling one just to replace with a lesser liked colour.  I get the impression you take good care for your bags so you could sell one for a great price at a later date when MK comes out with even more colours/ bags!


----------



## angelinachan

melbo said:


> +1! Patent leather has never been to my linking. Too shiny and Imo a little fake looking.


Same with you melbo, I also afraid it will look a little fake looking. so it stopped me to purchase it. The one I saw in Patent Leather was The Sutton in Black.



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I can probably give you a little bit of  info. I have a deep pink hamilton, its almost a year old so finding the  color will be hit or miss. I also have 2 quilted selmas with soft  leather and 2 quilted hamiltons with quilted "patent" leather. Its not  really patent to me just has more shine or some sort of coating on it. I  have never bought an actual patent leather MK bag. The quilted bags are  more pricey than saffiano, guess that's due to more detail. I have  found everything MK makes to be quite durable no matter the material.  Saffiano is virtually kill proof. It can take pretty much anything you  throw at it. I still waterproof and protect saffiano because its a  habit. Hope that helps. I can post pics if you need me to.


Thank you so much for your explanations. Yes please if it's not too troubling, gladly to see the pictures of your bags.



ubo22 said:


> I remember last year there being a patent saffiano  leather and a patent leather.  The patent saffiano leather had a sheen  to it, but was not shiny.  The patent leather was very shiny.


Just knew they also have patent saffiano leather. The one I saw online, I think is the patent leather ( as stated in the product descriptions, hope the online site didn't put the wrong descriptions though, I just read in other thread that the online website I placed my order has a tendency to put wrong descriptions in the past ). and it also looks so shiny in the picture.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bysophie said:


> Thank you  Which one do you think is best, and how much can you have in the little one?



I finally had time this evening to unwrap Blush Messenger! I can fit quite a bit in:

Non MK wallet (fairly chubby)
Phone (Galaxy S4 in leather case)
Train pass
Car and house keys
Mini make up pouch
Raybans in their case or travel umbrella.
Handbag hairbrush

I really love this size for essentials and being hands free. Think I'm going to get a lot of use out of Blush messenger when the UK weather cheers up again. Its currently :rain:

Now thinking I'd like either pearl grey or dark dune messenger to finish off my neutral summer collection. Need something for those outfits which don't go with Blush.

In answer to which size I prefer I can't choose! The medium satchel is lovely for when you need to carry more stuff. The messenger will be lovely for days / nights out when you don't need a lot and want to be hands free. I say buy both


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure if anyone is still looking for the dark dune medium selma, but I saw it on ebay for $349.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201336567921


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Deep pink was available last fall and is not currently available unless from older inventory.  I don't know anything about the quilted Selma, but saffiano is extremely durable.  I didn't like the patent leather Selma very much...too shiny for me.



I agree.  Never have been a fan of Patent.  Way too shiney & looks plastic to me.


----------



## Bootlover07

I was in Macy's earlier and saw this little jet set bag and it's adorable. I think I decided I want to get a crossbody in luggage. It's super versatile, looks cute in that size, and is more flattering to my skin than peanut. Which do y'all prefer? They didn't have the Selma messenger in store for me to compare. All they had was the mini and it's too little


----------



## angelinachan

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in Macy's earlier and saw this little jet set bag and it's adorable. I think I decided I want to get a crossbody in luggage. It's super versatile, looks cute in that size, and is more flattering to my skin than peanut. Which do y'all prefer? They didn't have the Selma messenger in store for me to compare. All they had was the mini and it's too little
> 
> View attachment 2976901
> View attachment 2976902


I like the Crossbody than Selma in that colour. Looks cuter and like the chain on the strap as well. But, I do think the Selma Messenger is wider than the Crossbody, so it can hold up more stuffs, if you have to take quite a lot of stuffs, you should consider that as well?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in Macy's earlier and saw this little jet set bag and it's adorable. I think I decided I want to get a crossbody in luggage. It's super versatile, looks cute in that size, and is more flattering to my skin than peanut. Which do y'all prefer? They didn't have the Selma messenger in store for me to compare. All they had was the mini and it's too little
> 
> View attachment 2976901
> View attachment 2976902


The jet set cross body works well if you want to use it casually as well as a little dressed up because of the chain detail on the strap.

The Selma messenger is great if you want something casual and a bit bigger than the jet set cross body.  Like angelinachan says, the Selma messenger has a wider depth, so can hold more. 

I prefer the Selma messenger because I'd only use a cross body bag for casual wear.  I tend to use clutches with hidden chain straps for dressy occasions.


----------



## _jssaa

Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.

Pale pink






New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pale pink and pearl grey



Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey


----------



## ley2

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272



Wow gorgeous! Where did you buy studded medium selma? Was it on sales or full price?


----------



## ubo22

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272


Great colors!  You should definitely post this in the color comparisons thread.


----------



## angelinachan

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272


Beautiful collections. Where did you buy the Pale Pink?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272




Wow love your selmas!


----------



## _jssaa

ley2 said:


> Wow gorgeous! Where did you buy studded medium selma? Was it on sales or full price?






angelinachan said:


> Beautiful collections. Where did you buy the Pale Pink?




I received both these bags as a replacement from MK. It was such a long process to deal with (took a few months) but ended up with 2 free bags. At first I was told by a rep that they do not ship international (Australia) so I set up a U.S. mail forwarding account to get the replacement to Australia. After I was told by a rep that they ship replacements internationally when I tried to ask for a gift card instead. So after confirming my Australian address 4 times, they sent it to the mail forwarding address. I emailed them and asked them why it was sent there as I confirmed 4 times my Australian address. They aplogised and said they will send out another replacement to my Australian address. By then I saw the studded Selma appear on their site and asked if they could change it to that style and it took 1.5 months just to get a reply!



ubo22 said:


> Great colors!  You should definitely post this in the color comparisons thread.




Ok I will try and take better pictures with a camera instead of a phone and post in that thread


----------



## melbo

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272



Wow, your bags are beautiful! They were worth the wait and trouble! Gorgeous!


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> 2 stars, I don't think this is a defect.  I just checked my malachite Selma (the one I'm currently using) and the bubbling is the backing behind the stitching for the zipper compartment.  Mine looks like there is a thin piece of posterboard behind that stitching to keep the zipper compartment intact.  There are no creases that can be seen from the outside of the bag.



Ok so that brings me to the next question. Why do some selma's have that and not others? Do you think maybe the manufacture country has something to do with this? Mine has a crease on the back. It's not from storing because I stuff her and store her with handles tied up right.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Ok so that brings me to the next question. Why do some selma's have that and not others? Do you think maybe the manufacture country has something to do with this? Mine has a crease on the back. It's not from storing because I stuff her and store her with handles tied up right.


Yes, different colors came out in different years and are manufactured in different countries.  All of these factors would account for the differences in stitching practices in the zipper compartment.


----------



## MDT

My watermelon Selma arrived two days early! I'm so excited to carry her! I've been waiting for MK to come out with a coral shade and kept going back and forth on whether or not this was going to be the coral for me, but I love it! Now if only he'd do a pale purple!


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> My watermelon Selma arrived two days early! I'm so excited to carry her! I've been waiting for MK to come out with a coral shade and kept going back and forth on whether or not this was going to be the coral for me, but I love it! Now if only he'd do a pale purple!



Lovely! I'm so happy for you! I completely agree about the pale purple. It would be a no brainer!


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272



Such a pretty collection of Selma's!


----------



## BKALWAYS

MDT said:


> My watermelon Selma arrived two days early! I'm so excited to carry her! I've been waiting for MK to come out with a coral shade and kept going back and forth on whether or not this was going to be the coral for me, but I love it! Now if only he'd do a pale purple!



: O.m.g totally in love I'm definitely getting watermelon at some point seriously one of the best colours I've seen the selma in if not the best iam obsessed


----------



## MDT

BKALWAYS said:


> : O.m.g totally in love I'm definitely getting watermelon at some point seriously one of the best colours I've seen the selma in if not the best iam obsessed



Go for it! I was so stuck between watermelon and mandarin, but  so glad I went with watermelon! You just don't see too many bags in coral out there. I can't wait to take her out in the sunlight (it's rainy here today) to really see the true color.


----------



## BKALWAYS

MDT said:


> Go for it! I was so stuck between watermelon and mandarin, but  so glad I went with watermelon! You just don't see too many bags in coral out there. I can't wait to take her out in the sunlight (it's rainy here today) to really see the true color.


Hmm I like mandarin too but will be watermelon for me too I'm sure! ^ enjoy your gorgeous bag! 



Ladies, anyone that has the medium selma satchel in dark dune can you please post a mod shot? Thank you


----------



## ubo22

BKALWAYS said:


> Hmm I like mandarin too but will be watermelon for me too I'm sure! ^ enjoy your gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, anyone that has the medium selma satchel in dark dune can you please post a mod shot? Thank you


Look at post #446 in the modeling pics Sticky thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...ics-reference-only-no-comments-614137-10.html


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> My watermelon Selma arrived two days early! I'm so excited to carry her! I've been waiting for MK to come out with a coral shade and kept going back and forth on whether or not this was going to be the coral for me, but I love it! Now if only he'd do a pale purple!



This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BKALWAYS

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Mich...mall+cross+body+bag/218036782,default,pd.html 

This isn't pink right? It's watermelon?


----------



## BKALWAYS

ubo22 said:


> Look at post #446 in the modeling pics Sticky thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...ics-reference-only-no-comments-614137-10.html



Thank you! Unfortunately in the photo looks more dark grey to me so can't really tell must be the lighting


----------



## Versigirl

melbo said:


> Omg, you're going to love her! She is so beautiful! I've dressed up her handles and really like the contrast! I think she's going to stay that way for a long time &#10084;



This Mandarin looks SO pretty and red! I always thought Mandarin was more of an orangey color....


----------



## iceNY

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272



The pale pink is so pretty. Love your collection.


----------



## angelinachan

_jssaa said:


> I received both these bags as a replacement from  MK. It was such a long process to deal with (took a few months) but  ended up with 2 free bags. At first I was told by a rep that they do not  ship international (Australia) so I set up a U.S. mail forwarding  account to get the replacement to Australia. After I was told by a rep  that they ship replacements internationally when I tried to ask for a  gift card instead. So after confirming my Australian address 4 times,  they sent it to the mail forwarding address. I emailed them and asked  them why it was sent there as I confirmed 4 times my Australian address.  They aplogised and said they will send out another replacement to my  Australian address. By then I saw the studded Selma appear on their site  and asked if they could change it to that style and it took 1.5 months  just to get a reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will try and take better pictures with a camera instead of a phone and post in that thread


It really is such a long process, thanks goodness you came out with 2 gorgeous bags.




MDT said:


> My watermelon Selma arrived two days early! I'm so  excited to carry her! I've been waiting for MK to come out with a coral  shade and kept going back and forth on whether or not this was going to  be the coral for me, but I love it! Now if only he'd do a pale  purple!


Love the colour 
Is this the Large or Medium one?


----------



## angelinachan

Just check reebonz today, after I purchased my Sutton there and it already arrive, usually they only got several Selma in not so many colours and just 1-3 Sutton, today they got :
Selma Large in Scarlet, Black, Claret, Coffee, Fuchsia, Heritage Blue, Luggage, Mandarin, Navy, Orange, Sun Tan, Stud Black, Stud Luggage, Deep Pink, Heather Grey
Selma Medium in Dark Red, Chili, Pale Blue, Watermelon, Navy-Pale Blue, Watermelon-Pale Pink-Chili, Heritage Blue, Luggage, Navy
Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Blue, Watermelon, Peanut, Black, Claret, Luggage, Mandarin (but I think it's Orange)
Selma Mini Messenger in Pale Gold, Black, Fucshia, Heritage Blue, Luggage
Sutton Large in Watermelon
Sutton Medium in Chili, Watermelon, Navy
Sutton Small in Navy-Pale Blue, Watermelon-Pale Pink, Pale Blue, Pale Gold
Cindy Medium in Luggage, Black, Chili, Watermelon, Pale Pink
Cindy Large in Optic white
Jet Set Travel Satchel in Dark Dune, Sun, Navy, Black
And many more. I drooled and confused what to do, looking that many bags at once


----------



## MKbaglover

BKALWAYS said:


> http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Mich...mall+cross+body+bag/218036782,default,pd.html
> 
> This isn't pink right? It's watermelon?


It looks like watermelon to me, it is hard to tell when they don't use the real colour name and they do a lot here!


----------



## MKbaglover

_jssaa said:


> Finally got my replacement from Michael Kors! Got the black medium studded Selma.
> 
> Pale pink
> View attachment 2977262
> 
> View attachment 2977265
> View attachment 2977268
> 
> 
> New bags with the pearl grey and dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977270
> 
> 
> Pale pink and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977271
> 
> 
> Pale pink dark dune and pearl grey
> View attachment 2977272


I love your collection of colours!


----------



## paula3boys

angelinachan said:


> Just check reebonz today, after I purchased my Sutton there and it already arrive, usually they only got several Selma in not so many colours and just 1-3 Sutton, today they got :
> Selma Large in Scarlet, Black, Claret, Coffee, Fuchsia, Heritage Blue, Luggage, Mandarin, Navy, Orange, Sun Tan, Stud Black, Stud Luggage, Deep Pink, Heather Grey
> Selma Medium in Dark Red, Chili, Pale Blue, Watermelon, Navy-Pale Blue, Watermelon-Pale Pink-Chili, Heritage Blue, Luggage, Navy
> Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Blue, Watermelon, Peanut, Black, Claret, Luggage, Mandarin (but I think it's Orange)
> Selma Mini Messenger in Pale Gold, Black, Fucshia, Heritage Blue, Luggage
> Sutton Large in Watermelon
> Sutton Medium in Chili, Watermelon, Navy
> Sutton Small in Navy-Pale Blue, Watermelon-Pale Pink, Pale Blue, Pale Gold
> Cindy Medium in Luggage, Black, Chili, Watermelon, Pale Pink
> Cindy Large in Optic white
> Jet Set Travel Satchel in Dark Dune, Sun, Navy, Black
> And many more. I drooled and confused what to do, looking that many bags at once




Where did you find heather grey Selma?


----------



## ilysukixD

Dark dune in medium selma finally launches in the US!!!!
It's available on the official MK sites


----------



## angelinachan

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find heather grey Selma?


It's here http://www.reebonz.com.sg/


----------



## bagsncakes

My selmas now.... Returned chili and bought coffee grommet from ebay... Didn't like the other red color enough to buy for $400 off ebay so I bought the Marc Jacobs Natasha in wild raspberry. That's the color I wanted in a selma


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> My selmas now.... Returned chili and bought coffee grommet from ebay... Didn't like the other red color enough to buy for $400 off ebay so I bought the Marc Jacobs Natasha in wild raspberry. That's the color I wanted in a selma
> 
> View attachment 2979362



Such lovely colours! Are your Selma's Raspberry or Fuscia? And is that Dark Dune at the front?


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> Such lovely colours! Are your Selma's Raspberry or Fuscia? And is that Dark Dune at the front?




Thankyou! Yes they are fuchsia.. The mini is dark dune. I am thinking of selling the medium satchel and buying the deep pink.. I think deep pink is more my color. I love the fuchsia messenger but not too keen on the satchel..


----------



## Bootlover07

Electric blue just came in...fastest delivery ever! I ordered Sunday night with standard shipping from Macy's and it was delivered yesterday! What do you guys think? I'm considering replacing my sapphire sutton with this. Sorry for the lighting, I took pics this morning before work!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue just came in...fastest delivery ever! I ordered Sunday night with standard shipping from Macy's and it was delivered yesterday! What do you guys think? I'm considering replacing my sapphire sutton with this. Sorry for the lighting, I took pics this morning before work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979540
> View attachment 2979541


If you like the Selma style better than your Sutton and want to keep a cobalt blue in your collection, then by all means keep the electric blue Selma and sell your sapphire Sutton.  The Selma is stunning.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> If you like the Selma style better than your Sutton and want to keep a cobalt blue in your collection, then by all means keep the electric blue Selma and sell your sapphire Sutton.  The Selma is stunning.




It's actually a really hard decision LOL!!! I love cobalt blue for an everyday bag because it's versatile but out of the ordinary. I also love my sutton, but I feel like I can't carry it anywhere. When I'm going somewhere I can't hang it on the back of my seat or sit it too out in the open because someone can just reach right in. I wish I didn't have to second guess where I took it. Does that make sense? I feel like I'm rambling lol. If the sutton had a top zip I would feel so differently because it's gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> It's actually a really hard decision LOL!!! I love cobalt blue for an everyday bag because it's versatile but out of the ordinary. I also love my sutton, but I feel like I can't carry it anywhere. When I'm going somewhere I can't hang it on the back of my seat or sit it too out in the open because someone can just reach right in. I wish I didn't have to second guess where I took it. Does that make sense? I feel like I'm rambling lol. If the sutton had a top zip I would feel so differently because it's gorgeous


It sounds like you've already made your decision.  

I only use my Sutton in situations where I'll be traveling light and can fit all of my valuables in the zipper compartments.  That's mostly on weekends and during vacations.


----------



## BKALWAYS

I'm debating a dark dune Selma, might seem a silly Q but does dark dune "Pop" with black? As in does it look good with black? As I can imagine looks great with navy and beige tones but worried will look bit flat against black


----------



## BKALWAYS

Bootlover07 said:


> It's actually a really hard decision LOL!!! I love cobalt blue for an everyday bag because it's versatile but out of the ordinary. I also love my sutton, but I feel like I can't carry it anywhere. When I'm going somewhere I can't hang it on the back of my seat or sit it too out in the open because someone can just reach right in. I wish I didn't have to second guess where I took it. Does that make sense? I feel like I'm rambling lol. If the sutton had a top zip I would feel so differently because it's gorgeous


Hmm sounds like you'll regret selling the Sutton, if you keep all valuables in the zipper compartments will u still be as anxious? What items do u usually carry in the open bit? If it's work papers will they not fit in the zipper bit?


----------



## Bootlover07

BKALWAYS said:


> Hmm sounds like you'll regret selling the Sutton, if you keep all valuables in the zipper compartments will u still be as anxious? What items do u usually carry in the open bit? If it's work papers will they not fit in the zipper bit?




I do keep my wallet in the zipper part but I can't keep everything in the zippers because it makes the bag look lumpy. I use it more for an everyday bag than work bag so I feel like everything is valuable. It's just one of those bags that you have to think about where you're sitting it when you go out. My friend has a similar style bag and someone stole her wallet out of it when she was shopping [emoji33].


----------



## ubo22

BKALWAYS said:


> I'm debating a dark dune Selma, might seem a silly Q but does dark dune "Pop" with black? As in does it look good with black? As I can imagine looks great with navy and beige tones but worried will look bit flat against black


If you're wearing all black, then I think most colors "pop" against it, including dark dune.  I'm not sure if that answers your question.  My go-to MK neutrals are dark dune, black, and luggage.  When I'm wearing a dressy all-black outfit, I like to carry a black bag.  But for any other dressy outfits, dark dune ALWAYS works.  It's a great, sophisticated, neutral taupe that goes with most colors.  My large sapphire Selma is the bag that "pops" most against black, but that's to be expected because it's a bold, cobalt blue.  Dark dune won't "pop" like that, but it will stand out against black in a good way.


----------



## Versigirl

Is anyone able to post a pic of their Selma next to a small Riley by chance? Trying to grasp size of small Riley and no one seems to have any in stock around here


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> If you're wearing all black, then I think most colors "pop" against it, including dark dune.  I'm not sure if that answers your question.  My go-to MK neutrals are dark dune, black, and luggage.  When I'm wearing a dressy all-black outfit, I like to carry a black bag.  But for any other dressy outfits, dark dune ALWAYS works.  It's a great, sophisticated, neutral taupe that goes with most colors.  My large sapphire Selma is the bag that "pops" most against black, but that's to be expected because it's a bold, cobalt blue.  Dark dune won't "pop" like that, but it will stand out against black in a good way.




I agree. Dark dune is my favorite MK neutral and looks pretty with anything. I will say that I've seen it in person and think it tends to pull a little more brownish grey when paired with black. I still think it's pretty with it though


----------



## Bootlover07

I wonder if MK will come out with something akin to Aqua this year?? He's had sapphire and electric blue and summer blue and heritage blue so wondering if he will do a jade green again. I need a patch for my addiction to purses.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Adding my Selmas to the club... Mini Messenger in Black/deep pink stripe and Quilted Clutch in deep pink


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue just came in...fastest delivery ever! I ordered Sunday night with standard shipping from Macy's and it was delivered yesterday! What do you guys think? I'm considering replacing my sapphire sutton with this. Sorry for the lighting, I took pics this morning before work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979540
> View attachment 2979541


I LOVE this blue!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this blue!!!




Thank you  me too! Technically purple is my favorite color but I love me some cobalt!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you  me too! Technically purple is my favorite color but I love me some cobalt!


I LOVE cobalt too! I really need a bag in this color! I missed out on Sapphire (returned a bag in this color...didn't work for me).


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE cobalt too! I really need a bag in this color! I missed out on Sapphire (returned a bag in this color...didn't work for me).




Yes you do!! Which bag did you return? I have a sapphire jet set (actually carrying it now) and its my favorite bag. I keep telling myself I need to branch out from cobalt but can't seem to find another color I love as much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

The Hamilton Large Messenger Crossbody...it was so gorgeous in Sapphire, but I couldn't stand the placement of the lock (and it looked silly w/o it) on the strap. Too bad because I loved the color and the bag otherwise and I got a great deal on it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Is the medium selma and the medium messenger almost the same size?


----------



## bagsncakes

Norwegian Girl said:


> Is the medium selma and the medium messenger almost the same size?




No, the satchel is way bigger than the messenger. The medium messenger is an in between size of the medium satchel and the mini messenger. 
Here's a comparison pic


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Mariamshah said:


> No, the satchel is way bigger than the messenger. The medium messenger is an in between size of the medium satchel and the mini messenger.
> Here's a comparison pic
> 
> View attachment 2980368



Thanks! That's what I thought, but another pic of a medium messenger and a selma medium satchel threw me off wondering about the size. I have a medium messenger and a large Selma, but not a medium version.


----------



## ley2

Mariamshah said:


> No, the satchel is way bigger than the messenger. The medium messenger is an in between size of the medium satchel and the mini messenger.
> Here's a comparison pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980368



Sooo pretty! Raspberry in gold hardware?


----------



## bagsncakes

ley2 said:


> Sooo pretty! Raspberry in gold hardware?




Thanx. They are fuchsia. Messenger is gold hardware and satchel is silver hardware


----------



## MDT

I've had my eye on the medium Selma stud messenger in watermelon for awhile now, but it's been out of stock everywhere.  I stopped by Dillard's yesterday and they had one way up in a display case! I normally hate buying things from the floor, but no one had touched it and since it was the only one I could find anywhere, I had to pick her up!  Apparently my store had only gotten 3 of them and this style can't even be found on their website. I also picked up a large multifunction wallet in watermelon to match my Selmas! FYI, Dillard's is doing 25% off to match the Macy's F&F and also doing an additional 30% off clearance. Great deals going on right now! 

Here are my watermelon beauties:


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> I've had my eye on the medium Selma stud messenger in watermelon for awhile now, but it's been out of stock everywhere.  I stopped by Dillard's yesterday and they had one way up in a display case! I normally hate buying things from the floor, but no one had touched it and since it was the only one I could find anywhere, I had to pick her up!  Apparently my store had only gotten 3 of them and this style can't even be found on their website. I also picked up a large multifunction wallet in watermelon to match my Selmas! FYI, Dillard's is doing 25% off to match the Macy's F&F and also doing an additional 30% off clearance. Great deals going on right now!
> 
> Here are my watermelon beauties:



Love your watermelon beauties! Soo beautiful and perfect pop of color!


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Love your watermelon beauties! Soo beautiful and perfect pop of color!



Thank you!


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Yes, different colors came out in different years and are manufactured in different countries.  All of these factors would account for the differences in stitching practices in the zipper compartment.



I finally got my DD selma back from MK. These are the best pictures I could take of the bubbles i'm talking about. I now noticed they are on the front pockets as well  

The 1st picture shows how bad the bubbles are on the zippered pocket.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> I've had my eye on the medium Selma stud messenger in watermelon for awhile now, but it's been out of stock everywhere.  I stopped by Dillard's yesterday and they had one way up in a display case! I normally hate buying things from the floor, but no one had touched it and since it was the only one I could find anywhere, I had to pick her up!  Apparently my store had only gotten 3 of them and this style can't even be found on their website. I also picked up a large multifunction wallet in watermelon to match my Selmas! FYI, Dillard's is doing 25% off to match the Macy's F&F and also doing an additional 30% off clearance. Great deals going on right now!
> 
> Here are my watermelon beauties:



I can't stop looking at these! They are gorgeous.  makes me think of summer in a big way! Congrats hon and enjoy using them.


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> I've had my eye on the medium Selma stud messenger in watermelon for awhile now, but it's been out of stock everywhere.  I stopped by Dillard's yesterday and they had one way up in a display case! I normally hate buying things from the floor, but no one had touched it and since it was the only one I could find anywhere, I had to pick her up!  Apparently my store had only gotten 3 of them and this style can't even be found on their website. I also picked up a large multifunction wallet in watermelon to match my Selmas! FYI, Dillard's is doing 25% off to match the Macy's F&F and also doing an additional 30% off clearance. Great deals going on right now!
> 
> Here are my watermelon beauties:


Watermelon is such a pretty color.  I love your watermelon trifecta!


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> No, the satchel is way bigger than the messenger. The medium messenger is an in between size of the medium satchel and the mini messenger.
> Here's a comparison pic
> 
> View attachment 2980368


You've gotta love that fuschia!


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> I can't stop looking at these! They are gorgeous.  makes me think of summer in a big way! Congrats hon and enjoy using them.



Thank you! Now my problem is not knowing which one to carry! I almost thought about exchanging  the medium Selma since I found the messenger, but I love them equally and don't think I could part with ti!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Thank you! Now my problem is not knowing which one to carry! I almost thought about exchanging  the medium Selma since I found the messenger, but I love them equally and don't think I could part with ti!



I think you'll know which one to carry when. I have a medium Selma satchel and a studded messenger in Blush. Love them both equally! Sometimes a colour just speaks to you. x


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I've had my eye on the medium Selma stud messenger in watermelon for awhile now, but it's been out of stock everywhere.  I stopped by Dillard's yesterday and they had one way up in a display case! I normally hate buying things from the floor, but no one had touched it and since it was the only one I could find anywhere, I had to pick her up!  Apparently my store had only gotten 3 of them and this style can't even be found on their website. I also picked up a large multifunction wallet in watermelon to match my Selmas! FYI, Dillard's is doing 25% off to match the Macy's F&F and also doing an additional 30% off clearance. Great deals going on right now!
> 
> Here are my watermelon beauties:


Goooorgeous colors!!!


----------



## carrie_monroe

I'm joining in with my black Selma.  I've been carrying her for a good few years now and I always reach for her when I need a black mid-sized bag. She was my first designer bag ever and I dont think Id ever be able to part with her.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> I'm joining in with my black Selma.  I've been carrying her for a good few years now and I always reach for her when I need a black mid-sized bag. She was my first designer bag ever and I dont think Id ever be able to part with her.



Great first bag! Is she a medium or large?


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> Great first bag! Is she a medium or large?




Thanks! She's a medium. I have to work on my photo-taking skills, becasue she does look larger on the picture than in reality.  I've thought the large one was too big for me and this one is just perfect for my everyday needs.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> Thanks! She's a medium. I have to work on my photo-taking skills, becasue she does look larger on the picture than in reality.  I've thought the large one was too big for me and this one is just perfect for my everyday needs.



Your photo skills are great! I was just curious. I would love to own a medium sized bag. Just waiting for the right color &#128522;


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> Your photo skills are great! I was just curious. I would love to own a medium sized bag. Just waiting for the right color &#128522;



Looking at it after you've asked the question I was thinking the angle was a bit weird. Anyway... What colours have you considered so far? Mine is black so I usually wear it in autumn-winter and switch to my Hamilton in luggage for spring-summer, but to be honest I wouldn't mind getting Selma in another colour, as I prefer it to the Hamilton style.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> Looking at it after you've asked the question I was thinking the angle was a bit weird. Anyway... What colours have you considered so far? Mine is black so I usually wear it in autumn-winter and switch to my Hamilton in luggage for spring-summer, but to be honest I wouldn't mind getting Selma in another colour, as I prefer it to the Hamilton style.



I was thinking of a medium Selma in optic white! &#128522;


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> I was thinking of a medium Selma in optic white! &#128522;



I think the medium Selma looks absolutely lovely in white! It would be great for summer time. You should definitely go for it.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> I think the medium Selma looks absolutely lovely in white! It would be great for summer time. You should definitely go for it.



I will... Eventually!! &#128518;


----------



## Pinkalicious

carrie_monroe said:


> I'm joining in with my black Selma.  I've been carrying her for a good few years now and I always reach for her when I need a black mid-sized bag. She was my first designer bag ever and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d ever be able to part with her.



Love it! And the picture behind it too  I'm born and raised in the Bay Area (north San Jose)
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## carrie_monroe

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it! And the picture behind it too  I'm born and raised in the Bay Area (north San Jose)
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you! I really like bridges, I used to study civil engineering and that picture was supposed to inspire me.  I'd love to see that bridge in person one day!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!


Too bad it is so hard to catch the true color in a photo. I had a pearl grey tote MO. Was reversable tote. I forget what they call it.  and the shine in it was so pretty. I never could get it to show up in a photo. Is so much prettier in person.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Too bad it is so hard to catch the true color in a photo. I had a pearl grey tote MO. Was reversable tote. I forget what they call it.  and the shine in it was so pretty. I never could get it to show up in a photo. Is so much prettier in person.



Was it the Colgate? I agree, pearl grey is amazing IRL!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!



I'm very happy you kept her! Looks like Selma's worked for you! They are great bags! I love everything about them!


----------



## ley2

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!



Is this large selma?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!


I'm so happy you love it.  Pearl grey is a beautiful color and nothing beats the Selma for functionality and looks...but I'm biased, as you know!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ley2 said:


> Is this large selma?



Yes, it is large!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I am sooo happy that I kept my Selma in pearl grey! Been using it almost every day. It's Simply perfect&#9825;&#9825;!



Its sooo pretty! I'm really glad that you're enjoying the Selma. What did you decide about the Blush? Your picture is making me want the PG studded Selma messenger again!


----------



## Versigirl

Thoughts on the Selma medium satchel vs medium messenger? Is it better to have the satchel and have grab handles as an option....and how much of a difference is there with strap drop length....messenger seems longer. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Versigirl said:


> Thoughts on the Selma medium satchel vs medium messenger? Is it better to have the satchel and have grab handles as an option....and how much of a difference is there with strap drop length....messenger seems longer. Thanks!



I like the medium satchel for the handles as the option as well as more space than the messenger. I get nervous filling up my messenger with too much. But at the end of the day I think you'll end up with both as they both serve diff functions... sometimes you just need a messenger and sometimes you need the satchel 

I just compared the strap on my satchel on its longest setting with the strap of my messenger on its shortest setting and the messenger strap is still a bit longer.


----------



## iheart_purses

Yeah basically once you get one Selma you will end up getting more. I don't think there is anyone in this thread with just one.  
All the sizes serve different purposes. One day you'll probably want a mini one as well!

(that being said, I told myself no more Selma's, but I'm getting so frustrated picking another bag I will probably end up with another Selma)


----------



## Versigirl

iheart_purses said:


> Yeah basically once you get one Selma you will end up getting more. I don't think there is anyone in this thread with just one.
> All the sizes serve different purposes. One day you'll probably want a mini one as well!
> 
> (that being said, I told myself no more Selma's, but I'm getting so frustrated picking another bag I will probably end up with another Selma)



It has already started for me! About 2 months ago I bought a large Selma satchel in black and love it! I just got a Medium satchel in Navy for Mother's Day. Now I have my eye on a medium messenger (as I have a toddler and thought it would be nice to have both hands free). 
Just wondering if it's better to spend more and have handles as a carrying option. I swing my selma crossbody now when I need but they sit rather high on the hip. The messenger looks like it sits better crossbody.


----------



## iheart_purses

Versigirl said:


> It has already started for me! About 2 months ago I bought a large Selma satchel in black and love it! I just got a Medium satchel in Navy for Mother's Day. Now I have my eye on a medium messenger (as I have a toddler and thought it would be nice to have both hands free).
> Just wondering if it's better to spend more and have handles as a carrying option. I swing my selma crossbody now when I need but they sit rather high on the hip. The messenger looks like it sits better crossbody.



The messenger does sit a little bit better crossbody, but I also have no problem using my satchel crossbody when needed, it is just sometimes it is just a little big. For example I took her on a long shopping trip the other day and I ended up using it crossbody because both shoulders and arms got tired. But it still has that added bulkiness because it is a bigger bag. ( kinda wished I had taken my messenger, but this was my NEW Dark dune selma satchel and she needed to get out)  Sometimes it is nice to have something smaller, and sometimes something really small, which is why I have a messenger, and a mini as well.
The only size I do not have is a large because that would be way too big for me.


----------



## ubo22

Versigirl said:


> It has already started for me! About 2 months ago I bought a large Selma satchel in black and love it! I just got a Medium satchel in Navy for Mother's Day. Now I have my eye on a medium messenger (as I have a toddler and thought it would be nice to have both hands free).
> Just wondering if it's better to spend more and have handles as a carrying option. I swing my selma crossbody now when I need but they sit rather high on the hip. The messenger looks like it sits better crossbody.


Just a suggestion, but have you tried adding holes to the shoulder strap of your satchel?  This might add just enough length to have it sit better cross-body.  You'd also save the cost of an additional bag.


----------



## Versigirl

ubo22 said:


> Just a suggestion, but have you tried adding holes to the shoulder strap of your satchel?  This might add just enough length to have it sit better cross-body.  You'd also save the cost of an additional bag.[/QUOTE
> Great minds! I was just thinking this a few minutes ago


----------



## ubo22

Versigirl said:


> Great minds! I was just thinking this a few minutes ago


I recently ordered a leather hole punch (still waiting on it to arrive) and hope to add some holes to the shoulder straps on some of my bags and to some of my belts.  I'm hoping to lengthen some shoulder straps and tighten some belts...keeping my fingers crossed it works.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I recently ordered a leather hole punch (still waiting on it to arrive) and hope to add some holes to the shoulder straps on some of my bags and to some of my belts.  I'm hoping to lengthen some shoulder straps and tighten some belts...keeping my fingers crossed it works.




If I recall correctly, doesn't the MK boutique offer punching extra holes too?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> If I recall correctly, doesn't the MK boutique offer punching extra holes too?


That would be great if they do.  I have no idea.  I still need my own for my belts, though.


----------



## iceNY

My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!

I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:


Have you looked at chili?  It's a more vibrant red than red.  It just might be the perfect red for you.


----------



## iceNY

ubo22 said:


> Have you looked at chili?  It's a more vibrant red than red.  It just might be the perfect red for you.



I did but can't really tell the color inside Macy's very yellow lighting. I'll see if I can see it at different store. Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:




Mandarin would be first choice then chili. Red was underwhelming to me in person


----------



## BeachBagGal

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:


I vote for Mandarin! Love that pop of color!


----------



## keishapie1973

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:



Mandarin is beautiful. I agree that red is underwhelming.....


----------



## Versigirl

Has anyone ever had bumps on their Selma? I just pulled our my new medium to use for the first time and I can feel a small hard bump in the leather


----------



## ley2

Versigirl said:


> Has anyone ever had bumps on their Selma? I just pulled our my new medium to use for the first time and I can feel a small hard bump in the leather



Which part?


----------



## cdtracing

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:





ubo22 said:


> Have you looked at chili?  It's a more vibrant red than red.  It just might be the perfect red for you.



I love the Mandarin but it doesn't suit my coloring.  The red Selma is a little underwhelming.  I agree with Ubo.  Take a look at Chili.  It's a more vibrant color than the red.


----------



## Pinkalicious

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:




Is red the one in front? If so I love that one!


----------



## ilysukixD

iceNY said:


> My black Large Selma  and Medium Red and Mandarin. I can only keep 1 medium but having a really hard time choosing between Red and Mandarin. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> I have yellow undertone and thought Mandarin is great for me but Red looks pretty damn good too!   Just wish the Red is a bit more vibrant then it would've been a very easy choice ullhair:




Get the chili!!! It's like red but looks more vibrant!!!


----------



## Versigirl

ley2 said:


> Which part?


It's on the front left side


----------



## ley2

Versigirl said:


> It's on the front left side




Hmm i think mine has no bump at front left side..


----------



## Patches1234

I say keep the red!!!!i have a red and I absolutely love it...looks great with any colour....


----------



## iheart_purses

Versigirl said:


> Has anyone ever had bumps on their Selma? I just pulled our my new medium to use for the first time and I can feel a small hard bump in the leather



Two of mine have a small weird little circular dent in the leather on the back. Is it an indent or a raised bump? I can't for the life of me think of anything I did to cause this so I wonder if it is just an "imperfection" in the leather.( possibly the way the buckle of the strap was pressed against it when it was shipped to the store)


----------



## Versigirl

iheart_purses said:


> Two of mine have a small weird little circular dent in the leather on the back. Is it an indent or a raised bump? I can't for the life of me think of anything I did to cause this so I wonder if it is just an "imperfection" in the leather.( possibly the way the buckle of the strap was pressed against it when it was shipped to the store)



Mine is a very slightly raised bump....barely visible. I can feel it. I was wondering If it was an imperfection in the leather. My husband thinks I am crazy so I will just hope it doesn't turn into a larger issue. I am bag crazy lol!


----------



## Bootlover07

I know we've talked about this before but I'm appalled at the lack of knowledge the sales people at MK have about their own bags. I walked in the other day with my pearl grey Selma and was looking around. The SA was showing me some of the other bags and said that dark dune and light pink were big for spring. I asked her if they had any selmas in DD and she said no and MK didn't make it in that color anymore because he was promoting other bags. So I got home and looked online and there's a Selma in DD on the MK website. Seriously??? I can't


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I know we've talked about this before but I'm appalled at the lack of knowledge the sales people at MK have about their own bags. I walked in the other day with my pearl grey Selma and was looking around. The SA was showing me some of the other bags and said that dark dune and light pink were big for spring. I asked her if they had any selmas in DD and she said no and MK didn't make it in that color anymore because he was promoting other bags. So I got home and looked online and there's a Selma in DD on the MK website. Seriously??? I can't




I've had the same experience. I know their stuff better than they do. Smh


----------



## the_baglover

Bootlover07 said:


> I know we've talked about this before but I'm appalled at the lack of knowledge the sales people at MK have about their own bags. I walked in the other day with my pearl grey Selma and was looking around. The SA was showing me some of the other bags and said that dark dune and light pink were big for spring. I asked her if they had any selmas in DD and she said no and MK didn't make it in that color anymore because he was promoting other bags. So I got home and looked online and there's a Selma in DD on the MK website. Seriously??? I can't



I've had that experience many times at clothing shops, bags, even cosmetics. The staff is only there to ring your purchases. It's rare to find a knowledgeable salesperson.


----------



## bellevie0891

the_baglover said:


> I've had that experience many times at clothing shops, bags, even cosmetics. The staff is only there to ring your purchases. It's rare to find a knowledgeable salesperson.




This exactly! Now, more than ever I think it's important to be an informed shopper [emoji41]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My local Dillards had a few colors of large Selmas on clearance for 30% off. They had pearl gray, Navy, and luggage marked down. I have never seen those colors on sale or clearance before.

I got Luggage. I have always loved that color, but it never went on sale. 
View attachment 2990434


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had a few colors of large Selmas on clearance for 30% off. They had pearl gray, Navy, and luggage marked down. I have never seen those colors on sale or clearance before.
> 
> I got Luggage. I have always loved that color, but it never went on sale.
> View attachment 2990434


Great deal!  Bag twins!    My first MK bag was the large, luggage Selma that I got for 25% off at Macy's.  Love it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> I've had the same experience. I know their stuff better than they do. Smh



+1. Have had to tell SA's the difference between DK and DD. *sigh...*


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> Great deal!  Bag twins!    My first MK bag was the large, luggage Selma that I got for 25% off at Macy's.  Love it!




Yay for bag twins!'


----------



## Bootlover07

Electric blue Selma! My favorite style and color all in one! LOVE!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue Selma! My favorite style and color all in one! LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990518



Twinsies!  Looks great on you!


----------



## kerriberri76

Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue Selma! My favorite style and color all in one! LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990518




Electric Blue looks awesome on the Selma!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue Selma! My favorite style and color all in one! LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990518


Bag twins (with sapphire)!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had a few colors of large Selmas on clearance for 30% off. They had pearl gray, Navy, and luggage marked down. I have never seen those colors on sale or clearance before.
> 
> I got Luggage. I have always loved that color, but it never went on sale.
> View attachment 2990434




Great deal! Luggage is really the malt versatile brown 



Bootlover07 said:


> Electric blue Selma! My favorite style and color all in one! LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990518




Love electric blue! It doesn't show how saturated and bright it is in pictures


----------



## iheart_purses

Bootlover07 said:


> I know we've talked about this before but I'm appalled at the lack of knowledge the sales people at MK have about their own bags. I walked in the other day with my pearl grey Selma and was looking around. The SA was showing me some of the other bags and said that dark dune and light pink were big for spring. I asked her if they had any selmas in DD and she said no and MK didn't make it in that color anymore because he was promoting other bags. So I got home and looked online and there's a Selma in DD on the MK website. Seriously??? I can't



I feel so lucky the sales associates at the Mk store I go to have been super nice and pretty knowledgable. The ones in the department store, not so much. But yeah it is aggravating. I usually just go in rhyming off styles and colors of what I'm looking for and at that point they must realize oh this girl isn't browsing she is full on obsessed and may steal our jobs we better help her.... Lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just changing back into my Blush Selma now the sun has come back out in the UK


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Bootlover07 said:


> I know we've talked about this before but I'm appalled at the lack of knowledge the sales people at MK have about their own bags. I walked in the other day with my pearl grey Selma and was looking around. The SA was showing me some of the other bags and said that dark dune and light pink were big for spring. I asked her if they had any selmas in DD and she said no and MK didn't make it in that color anymore because he was promoting other bags. So I got home and looked online and there's a Selma in DD on the MK website. Seriously??? I can't



They are paid to retrieve the bag and ring us up-period. You would think they would attempt to learn a little bit about the product their slinging, it might help them actually sell more to the customer than they thought they would. My mk sa's are pretty well informed but every once in a while there is a random girl who might as well be selling toothpicks & gum. Neither require any knowledge of the product-self explanatory..........ones for pickin' your teeth, the other is for chewin'. You buyin' or what?? LOL!!


----------



## 2 stars

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They are paid to retrieve the bag and ring us up-period. You would think they would attempt to learn a little bit about the product their slinging, it might help them actually sell more to the customer than they thought they would. My mk sa's are pretty well informed but every once in a while there is a random girl who might as well be selling toothpicks & gum. Neither require any knowledge of the product-self explanatory..........ones for pickin' your teeth, the other is for chewin'. You buyin' or what?? LOL!!



I personally think that if you work for MK you should have some type of knowledge on the styles, colors, etc. I HATE going to my nearest MK boutique because the sa's never know anything. About two weeks ago I walked in carrying my dark dune selma and the sa said she liked my dark khaki bag...SHM! I immediately replied and said it's dark dune. She said electric blue was a new color for summer. Ummm electric blue was out in the fall except with shw. I feel like I should be working at MK  
At a department store it's more of getting paid to retrieve a bag and ring you up.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Just changing back into my Blush Selma now the sun has come back out in the UK




Oh gosh I love blush! Every time I see and use my wallet I fall in love with the color even more. Idk what it is about this color. It is beautiful in a Selma too, I can't wait to use my Ava.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh gosh I love blush! Every time I see and use my wallet I fall in love with the color even more. Idk what it is about this color. It is beautiful in a Selma too, I can't wait to use my Ava.



I know just what you mean! When is your graduation with Ava? Make sure to post some mod shots!


----------



## smileydimples

Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me 
But I wanted to share pictures


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Beautiful color! Definitely exchange it. That scratch would really bother me. You think they sent you a used/returned bag? Comparison pics with the sutton please


----------



## MKbaglover

TnC said:


> Beautiful color! Definitely exchange it. That scratch would really bother me. You think they sent you a used/returned bag? Comparison pics with the sutton please


That's weird that the name plate is scratched but the test of the bag looks new.  I would exchange, it would really bug me too.


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Gorgeous! Beautiful bag! Do exchange for another bag, but that color and hardware are keepers!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742


Sorry I hit reply on the wrong quote above 
but I also love the colour!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Just changing back into my Blush Selma now the sun has come back out in the UK


Beautiful bag, I really need a lighter colour for Summer, I thought I could get away with my Deep Pink Selma but on a bright sunny day a light colour would be better.  I'm thinking about a Selma messenger or jet set crossbody in blush (if either come in this colour but Dark Dune would be my alternative)  as Ive spent too much on bags recently and these are a little cheaper!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Gorgeous! What an odd place for a scratch. I'd definitely exchange.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful bag, I really need a lighter colour for Summer, I thought I could get away with my Deep Pink Selma but on a bright sunny day a light colour would be better.  I'm thinking about a Selma messenger or jet set crossbody in blush (if either come in this colour but Dark Dune would be my alternative)  as Ive spent too much on bags recently and these are a little cheaper!



Thank you hon! selma studded messenger and JS xbody are both available in London. I noticed you're also from the UK  I have a DD JS xbody coming tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Sorry about the scratch  hope you can exchange for a perfect one. Seriously though, the colour and the SHW are amazing! This bag is such a keeper if you can exchange. Gah so want one!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you hon! selma studded messenger and JS xbody are both available in London. I noticed you're also from the UK  I have a DD JS xbody coming tomorrow, so excited!


Thank you- I may get a trip to London soon so will look fir them! I will also look forward to some pics of your new bag!


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you- I may get a trip to London soon so will look fir them! I will also look forward to some pics of your new bag!




You don't need to go to London, I had my blush jet set crossbody shipped to me 
Of course that only works if you already know what you want. The blush selma messenger has studs and the JS crossbody is plain, do you have a preference?


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> You don't need to go to London, I had my blush jet set crossbody shipped to me
> Of course that only works if you already know what you want. The blush selma messenger has studs and the JS crossbody is plain, do you have a preference?


I think I would have to compare them side by side.  I love the Selma style but have nothing with studs, I am more of a simple bag girl but I do think they look nice on the messenger.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This happened earlier today. Dillards has some MK on clearance at 50% off.so of course, that meant I came home with the Navy Selma I considered last week.
View attachment 2995846


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742


Awww scratches...how disappointing.    That color is gooorgeous!! I'm wanting a bag in Raspberry the more I see reveals of bags in this color!


----------



## Versigirl

Can anyone post a pic of raspberry next to fuschia please?


----------



## tdungey

Versigirl said:


> Can anyone post a pic of raspberry next to fuschia please?




http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/newly-released-styles-colors-903375-10.html

There are some comparison pics in this thread!


----------



## Versigirl

tdungey said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/newly-released-styles-colors-903375-10.html
> 
> There are some comparison pics in this thread!



Yay! Thanks so much


----------



## Versigirl

Also, has anyone here ordered MK through Macy's online. They now ship to me (in Canada) and I am wondering how their merchandise quality and customer service is ? TIA


----------



## melbo

Versigirl said:


> Also, has anyone here ordered MK through Macy's online. They now ship to me (in Canada) and I am wondering how their merchandise quality and customer service is ? TIA



Merchandise can be a hit or miss, but their customer service is amazing. They will fix anything and try to make you happy. I say go for it


----------



## Versigirl

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Oh no  
Where did you order from?


----------



## Versigirl

melbo said:


> Merchandise can be a hit or miss, but their customer service is amazing. They will fix anything and try to make you happy. I say go for it



I just worry because it would be an international return if there are any issues...not sure if they offer free international returns....


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742




I can't wait for mine to get here! Great color and I've waited since raspberry came out to get one in Selma with silver hw

Hope your next one is better


----------



## melbo

Versigirl said:


> I just worry because it would be an international return if there are any issues...not sure if they offer free international returns....



I would just call/chat just to make sure. It's nice to know what to expect and what could be done if there was an issue.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I know just what you mean! When is your graduation with Ava? Make sure to post some mod shots!



This weekend!  I sure will!



smileydimples said:


> Well my raspberry selma came in but the Michael Kors  name plate has scratches all on it so before I take it back to get a better one I'm going to compare it to my raspberry Sutton with gold hardware to see if I should keep it of course one not scratched cause that bothers me
> But I wanted to share pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995736
> View attachment 2995737
> View attachment 2995738
> View attachment 2995739
> View attachment 2995741
> View attachment 2995742



Raspberry with SHW makes me droooool. I don't get how the logo is scratched, sorry about that. I hope you get the perfect one soon! This is making me excited for my raspberry



NutsAboutCoach said:


> This happened earlier today. Dillards has some MK on clearance at 50% off.so of course, that meant I came home with the Navy Selma I considered last week.
> View attachment 2995846



Congrats!!! 50% is a steal!


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage


----------



## Versigirl

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031



Love that Selma messenger


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031



Looks cute! Is that a dark dune Selma you have on?


----------



## Versigirl

TnC said:


> Looks cute! Is that a dark dune Selma you have on?


Whoops wrong post lol


----------



## Bootlover07

TnC said:


> Looks cute! Is that a dark dune Selma you have on?




Thanks! It's my large pearl grey. It looks darker in some lighting.


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks! It's my large pearl grey. It looks darker in some lighting.



Oooh now I'm really liking the pearl grey! I'm debating on getting the medium pearl grey Selma on Macy's and I like how it looks like different shades of gray in different lighting. It's such a perfect color.


----------



## Bootlover07

TnC said:


> Oooh now I'm really liking the pearl grey! I'm debating on getting the medium pearl grey Selma on Macy's and I like how it looks like different shades of gray in different lighting. It's such a perfect color.




Get it! I debated on pearl grey or dark dune and went with pearl grey because I wanted a true grey and dune is more of a taupe. I love both!


----------



## paula3boys

So glad my grape medium is on the way after worrying I'd get cancel email like the matching grape wallet was canceled. Now to sell my large Violet Selma!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> So glad my grape medium is on the way after worrying I'd get cancel email like the matching grape wallet was canceled. Now to sell my large Violet Selma!




Yay!! I'm considering ordering the large grape. Do you prefer the grape over violet? I ordered grape before and sent it back but really like the silver hardware.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay!! I'm considering ordering the large grape. Do you prefer the grape over violet? I ordered grape before and sent it back but really like the silver hardware.




To be honest I preferred Violet color but like medium and silver hardware more so selling Violet since it is large and has good hardware. If Violet were medium I may have kept it over grape


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> To be honest I preferred Violet color but like medium and silver hardware more so selling Violet since it is large and has good hardware. If Violet were medium I may have kept it over grape




Yeah I really liked violet but love silver hardware too! Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah I really liked violet but love silver hardware too! Be sure to post pictures!




I'll post it with raspberry medium that's on the way too!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I'll post it with raspberry medium that's on the way too!




Yes please!! So jealous! I saw the new clementine color online today too and it looks really cute!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031


Bootlover07, I keep staring at your beautiful pearl grey Selma over the other bags you're modeling, too.  LOL!  Such a great bag!

Now back to topic.  :back2topic:  I prefer the soft leather jet set cross bodies over the saffiano leather one.  And I really love that one in pale blue on you.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031




I loooove the pale blue and peanut on you!! Love the messenger but in peanut (I'm biased lol)

They have a bunch of other colors online in Selma messenger at Macy's too (plus 25% off)


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover07, I keep staring at your beautiful pearl grey Selma over the other bags you're modeling, too.  LOL!  Such a great bag!
> 
> Now back to topic.  :back2topic:  I prefer the soft leather jet set cross bodies over the saffiano leather one.  And I really love that one in pale blue on you.




LOL!!! I know, I was looking at the pics when I posted them and thinking how nice mine was! I am rethinking selling it. I'll probably wait and see if get equal use out of it and the phoebe. And the phoebe does have gold hardware so they're different [emoji6]

Yes, I love the jet set. Nordstrom didn't have any good colors to try in in the Selma messenger; I like the luggage in the large Selma but thought it was kind of boring in the messenger.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I loooove the pale blue and peanut on you!! Love the messenger but in peanut (I'm biased lol)
> 
> They have a bunch of other colors online in Selma messenger at Macy's too (plus 25% off)




Thank you!! You've really turned me on to the peanut with yours! I was disappointed that none of the stores in my mall had the peanut messenger to see in person; I wasn't crazy about the luggage messenger. I liked it better in the jet set saffiano because if the chain strap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031


All 3 look great on you! I am partial to Selma Messengers ...but I really like the leather crossbody too. Which did you decide on??


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> All 3 look great on you! I am partial to Selma Messengers ...but I really like the leather crossbody too. Which did you decide on??




Thank you! I haven't decided yet! I didn't really like the Selma messenger in luggage so wanted to see it in person in other colors. I will probably try to go see if another mall has more colors before making a decision. I love the jet set but love saffiano leather


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm wanting a smaller crossbody for summer but can't decide which one. I wanted a fun color but I think a neutral will be better because I could use it for evenings in the fall and winter too. I looked at the jet set saffiano crossbody but it was super narrow. I really like this regular leather jet set crossbody though! I tried it on in pale blue and peanut and really like both (though I'd probably get peanut). I also like the Selma messenger! They only had it in luggage
> View attachment 2996029
> View attachment 2996030
> View attachment 2996031




While I love the Selma I think the other style sits better on you cross body.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I haven't decided yet! I didn't really like the Selma messenger in luggage so wanted to see it in person in other colors. I will probably try to go see if another mall has more colors before making a decision. I love the jet set but love saffiano leather


Yeah I would go for a different color in the Messenger. There are so many pretty ones out!


----------



## smileydimples

Okay here are my pictures of my silver hardware selma and gold hardware Sutton the colors are the same minus the hardware and different style but don't know if I can justify both 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
especially as you see my Fuschia studded selma 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 r[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2996572[/ATTACH]


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are my pictures of my silver hardware selma and gold hardware Sutton the colors are the same minus the hardware and different style but don't know if I can justify both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially as you see my Fuschia studded selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2996572[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996573
> View attachment 2996574
> View attachment 2996575


Looking at both, I really like the silver hardware with fuschia.


----------



## TnC

I agree, silver hardware looks better! I would keep Selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are my pictures of my silver hardware selma and gold hardware Sutton the colors are the same minus the hardware and different style but don't know if I can justify both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially as you see my Fuschia studded selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2996572[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996573
> View attachment 2996574
> View attachment 2996575




Yes, I would keep the Selma with shw...[emoji3]


----------



## MDT

I'd keep the Selma!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are my pictures of my silver hardware selma and gold hardware Sutton the colors are the same minus the hardware and different style but don't know if I can justify both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially as you see my Fuschia studded selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2996572[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996573
> View attachment 2996574
> View attachment 2996575



Love raspberry with silver hardware! What about a raspberry sutton with silver hardware if you are wanting the sutton style since you already have fuschia selma? Or would you be able to sell fuschia selma and keep raspberry with silver selma (if you dont want 2 pink selmas)


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> I'd keep the Selma!





keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I would keep the Selma with shw...[emoji3]





TnC said:


> I agree, silver hardware looks better! I would keep Selma.



Im dying.......I cant return my Sutton because I got her on sale at Michael Kors for 229.00 when she was on sale a few days online. She took FOREVER to ship to because of the arehouse damage.I bought her because all the other bags were not a true raspberry and I was afraid to miss out n the color. She is my second sutton I have this one and grape both in Medium. I had a large one but it was WAY TOO BIG
Selma is my favorite but I  have a few of them


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are my pictures of my silver hardware selma and gold hardware Sutton the colors are the same minus the hardware and different style but don't know if I can justify both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially as you see my Fuschia studded selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2996572[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996573
> View attachment 2996574
> View attachment 2996575



The Selma is a keeper! Raspberry and SHW are just fab.


----------



## smileydimples

Clementine came in a little sneak peak 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
one with a flash and one without


----------



## melissatrv

Any word on whether we will see a medium studded Selma in dark dune. that was teased on the website?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Clementine came in a little sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with a flash and one without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996767



Gorgeous!!! I love the color.....


----------



## smileydimples

And my Medium Electric blue came in...now large is avaliable. I like both sizes what do you all think it is a 45.00 difference plus tax on that


----------



## theheidis

smileydimples said:


> And my Medium Electric blue came in...now large is avaliable. I like both sizes what do you all think it is a 45.00 difference plus tax on that



Silver or gold hw?


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Clementine came in a little sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with a flash and one without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996767



This is a gorgeous shade of orange!


----------



## smileydimples

theheidis said:


> Silver or gold hw?



Gold, I wish it came it was silver!!!! My large wallet is silver hardware in electric blue


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Clementine came in a little sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with a flash and one without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996767



Wow! That color looks gorgeous! Please more pics!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Clementine came in a little sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with a flash and one without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996767




Gorgeous shade of orange! I just saw it in person at Macy's today.


----------



## jchristensen09

I was curious if anyone knows if Neiman Marcus clearances Michael Kors often. They're the only store left I can find with a pear Selma medium messenger, but they also are the only store that has not put the color pear on clearance yet. I was wondering if anyone is more familiar with them because I generally go to Macy's or Nordstrom. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## smileydimples

Okay here are some more pictures I'm at work right now it's so bright it's so hard to get a picture on how bright it is I went back and forth with this color and which bag cindy or selma


----------



## smileydimples

Here's one more.. SHE SHINES SO BRIGHT I HAVE A MANDARIN WALLET THAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD WITH THIS DIFFEREN SHADE i WILL SEE


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Wow! That color looks gorgeous! Please more pics!



JUST POSTED SOME 



MDT said:


> Gorgeous shade of orange! I just saw it in person at Macy's today.



YES i AM SURRISED HOW MUCH i LIKE IT...I REALLY WAS UP IN THE AIR ABOUT THE COLOR. iF YOU WEAR SOMETHING BLACK IT REALLY POPS OUT BIG TIME.... i ALMOST BOUGHT IT IN CINDY INSTEAD, BUT I DIDNT GET TO SEE IT IN PERSON . DID YOU SEE SELMA OR CINDY? 


myluvofbags said:


> This is a gorgeous shade of orange!



yes!! iSNT IT


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are some more pictures I'm at work right now it's so bright it's so hard to get a picture on how bright it is I went back and forth with this color and which bag cindy or selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996974
> View attachment 2996976
> View attachment 2996978
> View attachment 2996979
> View attachment 2996980




Love this color!!!!! I may get the messenger in this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Here's one more.. GIRLS WHAT DO YOU THINK WITH THIS COLOR WOULD IT HAVE LOOKED BETTER IN A CINDY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996991


Oooo what a fun POP of color! Love it!!


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are some more pictures I'm at work right now it's so bright it's so hard to get a picture on how bright it is I went back and forth with this color and which bag cindy or selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996974
> View attachment 2996976
> View attachment 2996978
> View attachment 2996979
> View attachment 2996980



Absolutely in love! &#128525; I feel that it looks better on the Selma. I like Cindy in neutral colors, but that's my preference. Either way, this color is a keeper


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Here's one more.. GIRLS WHAT DO YOU THINK WITH THIS COLOR WOULD IT HAVE LOOKED BETTER IN A CINDY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996991



Looks beautiful in the Selma! Congrats. Wear and love it!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Absolutely in love! &#128525; I feel that it looks better on the Selma. I like Cindy in neutral colors, but that's my preference. Either way, this color is a keeper


GOOD TO KNOW  i NEEDED THAT EXTRA HELP SINCE i NEVER SAW IT IN THIS COLOR 



DiamondsForever said:


> Looks beautiful in the Selma! Congrats. Wear and love it!



WELL THANK YOU  I JUST LOVE HOW BRIGHT SHE IS


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this color!!!!! I may get the messenger in this color!



YOU SHOULD !!! ITS SO PRETTY AND BRIGHT


----------



## Cavaliermum

Loving the colour, I think the selma is one of the few bags that looks great in all colours.


----------



## littlerock

fioridiguarana said:


> Black togo 35 birkin. New purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997037



Hello and welcome, we have a whole Hermes section.. please share your H items there. Thank you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are some more pictures I'm at work right now it's so bright it's so hard to get a picture on how bright it is I went back and forth with this color and which bag cindy or selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996974
> View attachment 2996976
> View attachment 2996978
> View attachment 2996979
> View attachment 2996980



That color really POPS on the Selma!!  So fresh looking.  I say you have a Keeper!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> That color really POPS on the Selma!!  So fresh looking.  I say you have a Keeper!!



Yes she is !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yes she is !!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Oh my gooooosh clementine is beautiful! Especially on Selma!!!!!! I'm not into orange but this looks really good on Selma, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## SummerSummer

Could anyone tell me the size of this Selma? Thank u!


----------



## theheidis

SummerSummer said:


> Could anyone tell me the size of this Selma? Thank u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997494
> View attachment 2997496



Large - the LG on the tag means large


----------



## SummerSummer

theheidis said:


> Large - the LG on the tag means large



Thank u!


----------



## Bootlover07

I was at the mall again today and they had an electric blue messenger so I tried it on. I def like the messenger in brighter colors.


----------



## bagsncakes

I have noticed little threads coming out on the top inside on my selma messenger and the selma satchel. I am worried as I haven't used them much. Haven't used my other selmas yet, but one was bought in US and one in Singapore. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Bootlover07

I also ordered the large grape Selma from Macy's for 217 (including tax). I returned it before but for that price I decided to give it another shot!


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if medium selma comes in blush color?


----------



## DiamondsForever

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if medium selma comes in blush color?



Yes it does, Ive got one!


----------



## ley2

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes it does, Ive got one!



Aww.. where did u get it from? I couldnt find from macys, nordie, bloomie, or even NM..

I might have missed it but do u have a pic of it??


----------



## DiamondsForever

ley2 said:


> Aww.. where did u get it from? I couldnt find from macys, nordie, bloomie, or even NM..
> 
> I might have missed it but do u have a pic of it??



There are some pictures in the ref library under Selma 

It doesn't seem to be available in the US. I'm UK based, got it in Europe.


----------



## ley2

DiamondsForever said:


> There are some pictures in the ref library under Selma
> 
> It doesn't seem to be available in the US. I'm UK based, got it in Europe.



Oh dear! Okay will wait then. Haha.. i m sure its pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ley2 said:


> Oh dear! Okay will wait then. Haha.. i m sure its pretty!



Am amazed its still not available in the US! Have you tried the MK stores or just dept stores?


----------



## iheart_purses

It seems to me all the Canadian and European stores are getting the neutral colors and not the brights. The Mk stores near me are all done up in blush, dark dune, dark khaki, peanut. It looks beautiful. They had One electric blue at the back and no clementine. I haven't seen clementine on the Canadian website or apple. It seems they released all te bright hot summer colors to the US
Interesting, do they think other countries don't wear color? Haha


----------



## ley2

DiamondsForever said:


> Am amazed its still not available in the US! Have you tried the MK stores or just dept stores?



I was looking at dept stores online..  macys doesnt have it..


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> It seems to me all the Canadian and European stores are getting the neutral colors and not the brights. The Mk stores near me are all done up in blush, dark dune, dark khaki, peanut. It looks beautiful. They had One electric blue at the back and no clementine. I haven't seen clementine on the Canadian website or apple. It seems they released all te bright hot summer colors to the US
> Interesting, do they think other countries don't wear color? Haha


Great observation.  It's hard to find neutrals or pastels like blossom (rose water) or blush in many styles here in the USA.  However, there are tons of bright colors to choose from.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Great observation.  It's hard to find neutrals or pastels like blossom (rose water) or blush in many styles here in the USA.  However, there are tons of bright colors to choose from.



They must do it for a reason though. Maybe they find that our market typically goes for brights over neutrals more often.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> They must do it for a reason though. Maybe they find that our market typically goes for brights over neutrals more often.


Probably so.


----------



## iceNY

Got my chili selma and I think we have a winner now! 

Front: Mandarin
Back (left hand side to right): Chili, Red

The Red is a very underwhelming to me. Mandarin is very bright and I love it, but it washes my skin color out since I have yellow undertone.
Chili is just 

Btw, I find Red looks like watered down red, Chili definitely looks more red than Red to me.


----------



## Minkette

iceNY said:


> Got my chili selma and I think we have a winner now!
> 
> Front: Mandarin
> Back (left hand side to right): Chili, Red
> 
> The Red is a very underwhelming to me. Mandarin is very bright and I love it, but it washes my skin color out since I have yellow undertone.
> Chili is just
> 
> Btw, I find Red looks like watered down red, Chili definitely looks more red than Red to me.


I love Mandarin! Def one of my favorite MK colors on the Selma!


----------



## ubo22

iceNY said:


> Got my chili selma and I think we have a winner now!
> 
> Front: Mandarin
> Back (left hand side to right): Chili, Red
> 
> The Red is a very underwhelming to me. Mandarin is very bright and I love it, but it washes my skin color out since I have yellow undertone.
> Chili is just
> 
> Btw, I find Red looks like watered down red, Chili definitely looks more red than Red to me.


Thanks for the color comparison shots.  Chili is a more vibrant red than red.  You should post these shots in the color comparisons thread.


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> They must do it for a reason though. Maybe they find that our market typically goes for brights over neutrals more often.



There are brights in the UK dept stores! Raspberry and Aquamarine... Admittedly there are a lot of neutrals in the MK stores over here. Probably because you guys have better summer weather in the US!


----------



## iceNY

Minkette said:


> I love Mandarin! Def one of my favorite MK colors on the Selma!



I wish I can rock Mandarin! 




ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the color comparison shots.  Chili is a more vibrant red than red.  You should post these shots in the color comparisons thread.



Happy to do so. I'll post them to the comparison thread when I'm on my desktop


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

iceNY said:


> Got my chili selma and I think we have a winner now!
> 
> Front: Mandarin
> Back (left hand side to right): Chili, Red
> 
> The Red is a very underwhelming to me. Mandarin is very bright and I love it, but it washes my skin color out since I have yellow undertone.
> Chili is just
> 
> Btw, I find Red looks like watered down red, Chili definitely looks more red than Red to me.



Mandarin is a gorgeous orange/red. You have inspired me to pull out my mandarin sophie today.


----------



## iheart_purses

Mariamshah said:


> I have noticed little threads coming out on the top inside on my selma messenger and the selma satchel. I am worried as I haven't used them much. Haven't used my other selmas yet, but one was bought in US and one in Singapore. Anyone else has this problem?
> 
> View attachment 2997527
> 
> View attachment 2997528



I have noticed this on my black selma, which I use all the time. It is like the threads are fraying from being rubbed against things during everyday use.

This particular one says made in Vietnam,

 I wonder if there is a difference between threads used in different countries?? Where is your's made?


----------



## melissatrv

Bootlover07 said:


> I also ordered the large grape Selma from Macy's for 217 (including tax). I returned it before but for that price I decided to give it another shot!


 
Great deal!  I don't think you will regret it.  I have this in Medium and literally every single time I carry this bag, people I have never met, compliment it.


----------



## bagsncakes

iheart_purses said:


> I have noticed this on my black selma, which I use all the time. It is like the threads are fraying from being rubbed against things during everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> This particular one says made in Vietnam,
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is a difference between threads used in different countries?? Where is your's made?




The two I am having problem with are Both made in Indonesia. This has put me off buying any more mk. I was totally into buying a medium studded watermelon selma messenger, placed an order at Macy's and cancelled  sad... To me it seems like MK quality looks better than what it actually is.


----------



## Bootlover07

melissatrv said:


> Great deal!  I don't think you will regret it.  I have this in Medium and literally every single time I carry this bag, people I have never met, compliment it.




Thanks, I'm excited to get it! Do you think it works for all seasons or is it more of a fall/winter color? Purple is my favorite color but I don't really have any purple accessories for some reason


----------



## Versigirl

Mariamshah said:


> The two I am having problem with are Both made in Indonesia. This has put me off buying any more mk. I was totally into buying a medium studded watermelon selma messenger, placed an order at Macy's and cancelled  sad... To me it seems like MK quality looks better than what it actually is.



Does anyone know if there is a link on here that states where colors /styles of bags are made ?


----------



## jademc96

I'm contemplating on whether or not to get the watermelon studded Selma messenger. I've always wanted a studded messenger and when the color was first released, I wanted it but later opted for the messenger in pear, but now that I see it and I can get it for 50% off, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and get it.


----------



## Versigirl

jademc96 said:


> I'm contemplating on whether or not to get the watermelon studded Selma messenger. I've always wanted a studded messenger and when the color was first released, I wanted it but later opted for the messenger in pear, but now that I see it and I can get it for 50% off, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and get it.


At 50% off I would pull the trigger even though watermelon isn't my fave color. That's a great deal!


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> There are brights in the UK dept stores! Raspberry and Aquamarine... Admittedly there are a lot of neutrals in the MK stores over here. Probably because you guys have better summer weather in the US!




I wasn't saying you don't get brights. I was just offering my opinion as to why we may not get as many neutrals


----------



## Bootlover07

My order for the large grape Selma was cancelled at Macy's but I ordered the peanut messenger and the peanut jet set crossbody that I previously posted pics of! Hoping the messenger works but we will see!


----------



## melissatrv

I was going to say yes but now I am sorry to hear it got cancelled.  






Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks, I'm excited to get it! Do you think it works for all seasons or is it more of a fall/winter color? Purple is my favorite color but I don't really have any purple accessories for some reason


 


Bootlover07 said:


> My order for the large grape Selma was cancelled at Macy's but I ordered the peanut messenger and the peanut jet set crossbody that I previously posted pics of! Hoping the messenger works but we will see!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> My order for the large grape Selma was cancelled at Macy's but I ordered the peanut messenger and the peanut jet set crossbody that I previously posted pics of! Hoping the messenger works but we will see!



you're going to LOVE peanut messenger. it goes with everything, i got distracted by my new bags since i've been on a MK buying spree but i've been returning to peanut messenger lately. the color just makes me happy, it reminds me of creamy peanut butter mmmmmm!


----------



## debunga81

I have exactly the same problem.. With exactly same color and model.. Also made in Indonesia .. My navy Selma , made in China, did not have that problem but the safiano leather feels softer..


----------



## debunga81

Mariamshah said:


> I have noticed little threads coming out on the top inside on my selma messenger and the selma satchel. I am worried as I haven't used them much. Haven't used my other selmas yet, but one was bought in US and one in Singapore. Anyone else has this problem?
> 
> View attachment 2997527
> 
> View attachment 2997528


Oops forgot to quote ..Same problem with my Selma


----------



## bagsncakes

debunga81 said:


> I have exactly the same problem.. With exactly same color and model.. Also made in Indonesia .. My navy Selma , made in China, did not have that problem but the safiano leather feels softer..




How much usage your selma has seen? I used mine only a handful of times. Now using the claret selma satchel and it's having the same problem. By usage, I mean going from my house to my in laws house with my things in it. I am seriously disappointed. I can't get an exchange here in Australia. Because I bought these overseas.


----------



## MKbaglover

Mariamshah said:


> I have noticed little threads coming out on the top inside on my selma messenger and the selma satchel. I am worried as I haven't used them much. Haven't used my other selmas yet, but one was bought in US and one in Singapore. Anyone else has this problem?
> 
> View attachment 2997527
> 
> View attachment 2997528


I checked all four of my Selma's, each one is a different size.  Three are made in Indonesia and one in Vietnam.  All have this stitching problem to some extent. The large and medium satchels are the most perfect, where it is barely noticeable.  It is more noticeable on my medium messenger and worst on ny mini messenger (this one is made in Vietnam).  Both messengers are only a couple of months old and used a handful of times, I think I noticed this on the medium messenger when I unpacked it from the tissue.


----------



## debunga81

Mariamshah said:


> How much usage your selma has seen? I used mine only a handful of times. Now using the claret selma satchel and it's having the same problem. By usage, I mean going from my house to my in laws house with my things in it. I am seriously disappointed. I can't get an exchange here in Australia. Because I bought these overseas.



Same here. I noticed that after 3 -4 usage..


----------



## iceNY

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mandarin is a gorgeous orange/red. You have inspired me to pull out my mandarin sophie today.



Do you hava a mod shot I can maybe look at?
I was planning to return the Mandarin but Macy's just slashed the Mandarin another $70 off 
This is really difficult ladies! ullhair:


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just putting some of my boots away for the summer months. This is why I had to have a DK Selma, colour match couldn't be any better!


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Just putting some of my boots away for the summer months. This is why I had to have a DK Selma, colour match couldn't be any better!


 
I love matching shoes with bags!!! Haha that's one of my weakness. If I find a color that matches my bag I'll get it in a quickness.


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> I love matching shoes with bags!!! Haha that's one of my weakness. If I find a color that matches my bag I'll get it in a quickness.



 yep, I'm just the same!


----------



## paula3boys

My new raspberry medium with silver arrived!


----------



## TnC

paula3boys said:


> My new raspberry medium with silver arrived!
> View attachment 3000305



Gorgeous color! I think raspberry is the best pink IMO.


----------



## paula3boys

TnC said:


> Gorgeous color! I think raspberry is the best pink IMO.




Agreed!


----------



## iceNY

paula3boys said:


> My new raspberry medium with silver arrived!
> View attachment 3000305



What a lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Just putting some of my boots away for the summer months. This is why I had to have a DK Selma, colour match couldn't be any better!



Great match!   Love both of them!


----------



## jademc96

Is raspberry a seasonal color or is it like the new fuschia replacement


----------



## MDT

jademc96 said:


> Is raspberry a seasonal color or is it like the new fuschia replacement



Raspberry was out last year with ghw. Fuchsia was also out last year. MK brought them back again, I assume, because they were two very popular shades.


----------



## paula3boys

jademc96 said:


> Is raspberry a seasonal color or is it like the new fuschia replacement







MDT said:


> Raspberry was out last year with ghw. Fuchsia was also out last year. MK brought them back again, I assume, because they were two very popular shades.




Raspberry was only offered in few select styles and with gold last year. It's back in more this year and with silver! My favorite combo!


----------



## paula3boys

So strange that my raspberry feels like the wings are less firm than my previous Selma's. I just unwrapped insides to load her up and noticed that. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> So strange that my raspberry feels like the wings are less firm than my previous Selma's. I just unwrapped insides to load her up and noticed that. Anyone else notice this?



Are they made from the same country?


----------



## debunga81

paula3boys said:


> So strange that my raspberry feels like the wings are less firm than my previous Selma's. I just unwrapped insides to load her up and noticed that. Anyone else notice this?


Yes I noticed that too.. Like they are made from different Safiano material but both are made from different country.. The less firmer made in China..


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Are they made from the same country?




The two mediums are both Indonesia and medium raspberry feels slightly less firm than medium dark dune. I'll get my medium grape tomorrow so will be interested in comparing. The first medium raspberry felt firmer but didn't look at country and returned due to better deal and it had small spot on back of it.

My large is China


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> My new raspberry medium with silver arrived!
> View attachment 3000305


LOVE that Raspberry!!! Pretty!


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> The two mediums are both Indonesia and medium raspberry feels slightly less firm than medium dark dune. I'll get my medium grape tomorrow so will be interested in comparing. The first medium raspberry felt firmer but didn't look at country and returned due to better deal and it had small spot on back of it.
> 
> My large is China



I actually noticed made in Indonesia and China has different packaging styles.. However did not notice differences in firmness, though it is possible. Is it very obvious? You may want to pop by stores to compare again. Go exchange it if you are not comfortable..


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Great match!   Love both of them!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> So strange that my raspberry feels like the wings are less firm than my previous Selma's. I just unwrapped insides to load her up and noticed that. Anyone else notice this?



I've noticed this. My Large DK was made in China and is quite a "soft" Saffiano leather. My medium blush selma was made in Indonesia and is much more firm. BTW am sooo tempted by your Raspberry Selma pictures! Hope I can find it over here, its just so lovely.


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> I actually noticed made in Indonesia and China has different packaging styles.. However did not notice differences in firmness, though it is possible. Is it very obvious? You may want to pop by stores to compare again. Go exchange it if you are not comfortable..




That's true about different packaging. I didn't notice till this week when I ordered a few Selma's and then compared to what I had too. I'm not going to exchange as it could take forever to find one. I'll be ok. Just an observation. 



DiamondsForever said:


> I've noticed this. My Large DK was made in China and is quite a "soft" Saffiano leather. My medium blush selma was made in Indonesia and is much more firm. BTW am sooo tempted by your Raspberry Selma pictures! Hope I can find it over here, its just so lovely.




You need one! Better in person. My iPhone 4s takes bad quality pics. I need to upgrade but still undecided to what lol


----------



## paula3boys

Grape arrived today to join my Selma family


Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry


----------



## TnC

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry



Ooh that's a pretty color


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry


Eye candy ... My favorite color , I'm bad I have Sutton grape and selma violet I love both


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry




So pretty!! I'm so jealous, my order for the large grape was cancelled. Love yours!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry



Congratulations,  love purple!   The silver hardware looks stunning against the purple.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> So pretty!! I'm so jealous, my order for the large grape was cancelled. Love yours!




Someone said medium was still showing today


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Someone said medium was still showing today




Yeah it was, but medium is too small for me. I might look for one on eBay. I wasn't thrilled with that color at first but the more I see the more I like it. I should have got it when it first went on sale!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry




Is it possible to see a side by side comparison of the violet and grape? I love the color but I thought they were so close to each other that I didn't even give grape a second look.


----------



## Bootlover07

My peanut messenger has arrived!! I love it in this color!! I also ordered the jet set crossbody in peanut soft leather and it should be here tomorrow and I can decide which to keep. I like the idea of the jet set but I like the Selma because it doesn't have to be babied. Update to come, but here is the messenger with my sapphire jet set tote!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> My peanut messenger has arrived!! I love it in this color!! I also ordered the jet set crossbody in peanut soft leather and it should be here tomorrow and I can decide which to keep. I like the idea of the jet set but I like the Selma because it doesn't have to be babied. Update to come, but here is the messenger with my sapphire jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002180



YES!!!!! Bag twins!!!! I knew you would like the messenger in another color!! Isn't peanut lovely??? 

Peanut in soft leather is also so gorge. I thought both looked great on you, it would just depend on which look you were going for. I personally love the selma messenger (biased obvi haha). 

I have no idea what spilled on mine this past weekend but it looked like someone spilled coffee or coke all over it. I didn't spot it until a day (or a few days) later, and I used some apple leather cleaner and it came right off!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> YES!!!!! Bag twins!!!! I knew you would like the messenger in another color!! Isn't peanut lovely???
> 
> Peanut in soft leather is also so gorge. I thought both looked great on you, it would just depend on which look you were going for. I personally love the selma messenger (biased obvi haha).
> 
> I have no idea what spilled on mine this past weekend but it looked like someone spilled coffee or coke all over it. I didn't spot it until a day (or a few days) later, and I used some apple leather cleaner and it came right off!




It's so pretty in this color!! I know, the spills and stains are what worry me, especially in such a light color!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Grape arrived today to join my Selma family
> View attachment 3001751
> 
> Now to sell my large Violet and medium dark dune Selmas. Then I'll just have Selma sisters in medium grape and raspberry


Great color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> My peanut messenger has arrived!! I love it in this color!! I also ordered the jet set crossbody in peanut soft leather and it should be here tomorrow and I can decide which to keep. I like the idea of the jet set but I like the Selma because it doesn't have to be babied. Update to come, but here is the messenger with my sapphire jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002180


Oooo I love that Messenger!!! Peanut is a nice, neutral color!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592



It looks fantastic on you!!! Love the whole outfit.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592


Cute outfit and bag...looks good together! Cute shoes too!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592


Peanut is a great spring/summer color.  It looks great with your outfit and will be perfect for your trip to Mexico.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> My peanut messenger has arrived!! I love it in this color!! I also ordered the jet set crossbody in peanut soft leather and it should be here tomorrow and I can decide which to keep. I like the idea of the jet set but I like the Selma because it doesn't have to be babied. Update to come, but here is the messenger with my sapphire jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002180




Love!!


----------



## iheart_purses

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592



I would be way too afraid to take a good bag to Mexico just based on the humidity!!! I would be scared it would damage the leather and/or the hardware. Maybe I'm paranoid! 
When I went to Mexico last year I took an inexpensive tote with me, the grommets around where the handles attached literally started to rust. I'm just warning you because I would be devastated if this had happened to one of my MK bags.


----------



## 2 stars

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592



Cute outfit. Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> I would be way too afraid to take a good bag to Mexico just based on the humidity!!! I would be scared it would damage the leather and/or the hardware. Maybe I'm paranoid!
> When I went to Mexico last year I took an inexpensive tote with me, the grommets around where the handles attached literally started to rust. I'm just warning you because I would be devastated if this had happened to one of my MK bags.


I tend to gravitate more towards soft leather and coated canvas bags when on vacation.  For saffiano, it needs to be the thinner more pliable saffiano like on the Sutton or Greenwich.


----------



## Versigirl

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm taking whichever crossbody I decide on to my vacation in Mexico this summer so I decided to try on some of my summer outfits with peanut. Love this color!! I think I like it even better than luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002592


I am in love with this outfit! Is that a skirt or a dress? Where did you get it? I need one lol !


----------



## Bootlover07

Thanks ladies for your compliments and suggestions!  I'm not sure yet which bag I'm keeping because I don't have the jet set yet, but I'll update you when I decide!


----------



## Bootlover07

Versigirl said:


> I am in love with this outfit! Is that a skirt or a dress? Where did you get it? I need one lol !




Thank you!! It's a skirt. I actually just bought it off eBay but they sell very similar ones at Express. I have two other Aztec ones from Express. They're great for summer, you should get one!


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone remember who is was that posted a pic a little while back of a closet FULL of selmas? I tried looking back through for it, as far back as sept but could not find it.


----------



## bagsncakes

Live It Up said:


> There are more, but this gives you an idea.







iheart_purses said:


> Does anyone remember who is was that posted a pic a little while back of a closet FULL of selmas? I tried looking back through for it, as far back as sept but could not find it.




I found it! I have quoted you and the one u are looking for (I think)..


----------



## smileydimples

Words are beyond belief for this I was so happy to see they used a big box this time but really I was wondering why on earth is my box making noise ... Well that's because you didnt even wrap it  [See the shoulder strap it was just  hitting everything in the box since it was loose ATTACH]3003814[/ATTACH]


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Words are beyond belief for this I was so happy to see they used a big box this time but really I was wondering why on earth is my box making noise ... Well that's because you did t even wrap it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003814
> View attachment 3003815



Gorgeous color! But omg, Macy's, learn how to pack things properly!


----------



## TnC

Oh man Macy's needs to step up their shipping game. Mines just came in a bag. But thankfully it was wrapped up. Sorry you had to deal with that. How's the bag??


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

MDT said:


> Gorgeous color! But omg, Macy's, learn how to pack things properly!



I received my order from Macys today also. I ordered 2 bag charms and 2 mk flip flops. I could not believe my eyes when I opened the bag charm boxes! The deep red furball still had a security tag on it and the KORS charm had stones missing-WTH Macys?!? My flip flops were size 9 that fit like size 7. I had to take the hubbies wire cutters to the security tag and return everything else I ordered! Everything i order from them lately is defective!!  I am THROUGH with online ordering from Macys!!ullhair:


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Gorgeous color! But omg, Macy's, learn how to pack things properly!




Yes they do this is unreal!!



TnC said:


> Oh man Macy's needs to step up their shipping game. Mines just came in a bag. But thankfully it was wrapped up. Sorry you had to deal with that. How's the bag??



They ordered me a new one but its comming from a store but its not shipping till the 26th and they dont have it in the warehouse at all so  I dont know if stores are not getting large Selmas because the warehouse has none. Its scratched up and dirty it didnt help that the strap was just throwing it self everywhere it was not in the bag . Really thinking of calling back and getting a medium or changing it to a Cindy at least I know it will be new. hould I just wait and see what the ship next, Or at this point take it back and get a pale blue Riley.....Should I give it one more try and see? I have the matching wallet to this, but it has silver hardware on the wallet.
Oh and a huge wrinkle through it!!!


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I received my order from Macys today also. I ordered 2 bag charms and 2 mk flip flops. I could not believe my eyes when I opened the bag charm boxes! The deep red furball still had a security tag on it and the KORS charm had stones missing-WTH Macys?!? My flip flops were size 9 that fit like size 7. I had to take the hubbies wire cutters to the security tag and return everything else I ordered! Everything i order from them lately is defective!!  I am THROUGH with online ordering from Macys!!ullhair:



man thats really BAD!!!!!!! I had a bag come with a sensor on it before. everything that comes through the store are messes everything and anything up and if it comes from UPS that means it comes from the regular stores.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> man thats really BAD!!!!!!! everything that comes through the store are messes anything UPS comes from the regular stores



They actually shipped me a hamilton with the worst stitching I have ever seen and it had a hole in it near the scratched to hell and back lock! An actual HOLE, it was beyond used-are they even looking over merchandise?? Nope-toss the jacked up item in a box without any protection-SHIP IT!!  If I can't walk in the store and buy it I just won't have it. Dillards, Belk, 6pm, Zappos and MK have sent me perfect items packed correctly-- Macys is the friggin worst.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They actually shipped me a hamilton with the worst stitching I have ever seen and it had a hole in it near the scratched to hell and back lock! An actual HOLE, it was beyond used-are they even looking over merchandise?? Nope-toss the jacked up item in a box without any protection-SHIP IT!!  If I can't walk in the store and buy it I just won't have it. Dillards, Belk, 6pm, Zappos and MK have sent me perfect items packed correctly-- Macys is the friggin worst.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow I was trying to get on chat to see if this item will come back to the stores or are these left overs from when they had electric blue recently. But chat is not working


----------



## Live It Up

iheart_purses said:


> Does anyone remember who is was that posted a pic a little while back of a closet FULL of selmas? I tried looking back through for it, as far back as sept but could not find it.


I think I might be the one you're talking about. I'm guilty of having too much love for Selma!


----------



## Versigirl

Live It Up said:


> I think I might be the one you're talking about. I'm guilty of having too much love for Selma!



No such thing as too much Selma love my friend! I love your collection


----------



## Live It Up

Versigirl said:


> No such thing as too much Selma love my friend! I love your collection


Thanks!


----------



## iheart_purses

Live It Up said:


> I think I might be the one you're talking about. I'm guilty of having too much love for Selma!



Yup  that's the one. Just needed to show my husband there are people out there with far more purses than me. Haha 
I love that collection. It stuck in my mind from the first day you posted those pictures. I'm also a Selma lover but come nowhere near your collection


----------



## smileydimples

How many of you girls ended up getting this Selma do you find it easy to clean or do you notice that you get a lot of transfer on it am I crazy to want to exchange this for a white Grenwich totes


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> How many of you girls ended up getting this Selma do you find it easy to clean or do you notice that you get a lot of transfer on it am I crazy to want to exchange this for a white Grenwich totes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004487
> View attachment 3004488



The white Greenwich is very pretty.  I would exchange it.....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> The white Greenwich is very pretty.  I would exchange it.....



Well I didn't have my purse with me but since the macys I called had some brand new ones  in the back I got the large Greenwhich in white, I was going to go with the tote but I like how you can get two bags out of this one .Figured I can take my other handbag back later. I cant believe I got it I always run away from white but thought this would be easier to clean


----------



## B_girl_

My new pear selma


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3005325
> View attachment 3005326
> 
> My new pear selma



Pretty love it... Looks like you found a brand new one


----------



## Ebby

I'm looking for some advice, I have two Selmas - one in dark dune and the other in pearl grey. I need to sell one to fund a new acquisition however am agonising over which one to keep and which one to let go. Any help in making my choice would be much appreciated [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

Ebby said:


> I'm looking for some advice, I have two Selmas - one in dark dune and the other in pearl grey. I need to sell one to fund a new acquisition however am agonising over which one to keep and which one to let go. Any help in making my choice would be much appreciated [emoji5]&#65039;



I love both colors, however, my favorite is dark dune. Do you have a preference for hardware? Maybe that can help you decide......


----------



## ubo22

Ebby said:


> I'm looking for some advice, I have two Selmas - one in dark dune and the other in pearl grey. I need to sell one to fund a new acquisition however am agonising over which one to keep and which one to let go. Any help in making my choice would be much appreciated [emoji5]&#65039;


If you have more browns (or taupe) in your wardrobe, then keep dark dune.  If you have more greys in your wardrobe, then keep pearl grey.


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Pretty love it... Looks like you found a brand new one




Thank you! I got it on sale for 177


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone notice loose stitching on their Selma? I have a brand new medium studded raspberry selma with fraying threads on the long strap and on the bag. It came from the stock room still perfectly wrapped up. I'm probably returning it because I also bought a fuchsia bedford that I love, but am curious if this is a common problem. I'm still relatively new to MK so am not aware of common problems with his bags.


----------



## TnC

Harley77 said:


> Anyone notice loose stitching on their Selma? I have a brand new medium studded raspberry selma with fraying threads on the long strap and on the bag. It came from the stock room still perfectly wrapped up. I'm probably returning it because I also bought a fuchsia bedford that I love, but am curious if this is a common problem. I'm still relatively new to MK so am not aware of common problems with his bags.



I didn't notice loose stitching on the one I got but the letters on mines were crooked and it bothered me. But when I went to Macy's yesterday I took a look at the display selmas and some had loose or off looking stitching. I had them order me a new one instead taking the ones they offered me.


----------



## debunga81

Have anyone seen Selma in this colour before? It's listed as powder blue in this website. TIA


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> My peanut messenger has arrived!! I love it in this color!! I also ordered the jet set crossbody in peanut soft leather and it should be here tomorrow and I can decide which to keep. I like the idea of the jet set but I like the Selma because it doesn't have to be babied. Update to come, but here is the messenger with my sapphire jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002180



Did you get the soft leather crossbody yet? I would love to see comparison pics with peanut selma messenger and peanut jet set xbody! I am wondering if the colors are similar or if the soft leather has more yellow to it, or is more brown. I know raspberry soft leather is more saturated than saffiano. Also, which one will you be keeping?!


----------



## ubo22

debunga81 said:


> Have anyone seen Selma in this colour before? It's listed as powder blue in this website. TIA


Powder blue is an older color, but it's gorgeous!  Every time I see a powder blue MK bag, I drool.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Did you get the soft leather crossbody yet? I would love to see comparison pics with peanut selma messenger and peanut jet set xbody! I am wondering if the colors are similar or if the soft leather has more yellow to it, or is more brown. I know raspberry soft leather is more saturated than saffiano. Also, which one will you be keeping?!




Oh no, I did and already returned it! I loved the color, but the strap drove me crazy! It was super thin and the chains were twisted and it took me forever to straighten them. I just felt like the chain was super cheap for a 160 dollar bag. Plus, it was a little bigger than what I was looking for. I took it back the day after I received it. I am thinking of ordering the saffiano jet set crossbody, but can't find peanut on sale. I could get luggage on sale but don't like it as much as peanut. I also saw the Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac is on sale in almond at Bloomingdale's. Decisions decisions!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh no, I did and already returned it! I loved the color, but the strap drove me crazy! It was super thin and the chains were twisted and it took me forever to straighten them. I just felt like the chain was super cheap for a 160 dollar bag. Plus, it was a little bigger than what I was looking for. I took it back the day after I received it. I am thinking of ordering the saffiano jet set crossbody, but can't find peanut on sale. I could get luggage on sale but don't like it as much as peanut. I also saw the Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac is on sale in almond at Bloomingdale's. Decisions decisions!



The large Jet Set Crossbody Bag is awesome! You can carry so much in it, really is a great choice. Did you see the photo on here of HesitantShopper with the Peanut JS surrounded by flowers? Was the prettiest little bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> The large Jet Set Crossbody Bag is awesome! You can carry so much in it, really is a great choice. Did you see the photo on here of HesitantShopper with the Peanut JS surrounded by flowers? Was the prettiest little bag!




Yes, that pic was what made me love it! I also have the medium Selma messenger in peanut in my possession and pinkalicious made me love that one LOL!! The only thing I don't love about the messenger is the price; I feel it's a bit steep for a crossbody, even on sale. BUT it's adorable. I really want to compare all of them before I decide so I know that made the right decision.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh no, I did and already returned it! I loved the color, but the strap drove me crazy! It was super thin and the chains were twisted and it took me forever to straighten them. I just felt like the chain was super cheap for a 160 dollar bag. Plus, it was a little bigger than what I was looking for. I took it back the day after I received it. I am thinking of ordering the saffiano jet set crossbody, but can't find peanut on sale. I could get luggage on sale but don't like it as much as peanut. I also saw the Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac is on sale in almond at Bloomingdale's. Decisions decisions!


Which soft leather bag did you return that you didn't like - Jet Set Chain Top Zip Messenger?


----------



## the_baglover

iheart_purses said:


> I would be way too afraid to take a good bag to Mexico just based on the humidity!!! I would be scared it would damage the leather and/or the hardware. Maybe I'm paranoid!
> When I went to Mexico last year I took an inexpensive tote with me, the grommets around where the handles attached literally started to rust. I'm just warning you because I would be devastated if this had happened to one of my MK bags.



I recommend taking coated canvas bags or Longchamp's Le Pliage line. I took an MK Sutton bag with me to vacation in a highly humid country and the leather went competely soft! It was shocking how "limp" the saffiano leather became after a few days. Lesson learned!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Which soft leather bag did you return that you didn't like - Jet Set Chain Top Zip Messenger?




Yes. I really loved the bag but hated the way the chain strap was attached. It made the strap twist up and that drove me crazy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes. I really loved the bag but hated the way the chain strap was attached. It made the strap twist up and that drove me crazy.


Oh okay. I haven't seen anyone do any reveals of this bag yet.


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> I recommend taking coated canvas bags or Longchamp's Le Pliage line. I took an MK Sutton bag with me to vacation in a highly humid country and the leather went competely soft! It was shocking how "limp" the saffiano leather became after a few days. Lesson learned!


The Sutton has very thin saffiano leather to start with, so I can imagine how limp it got on your vacation to a high humidity country.  I think soft leather bags, in addition to coated canvas and nylon, would work well in that situation.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> The Sutton has very thin saffiano leather to start with, so I can imagine how limp it got on your vacation to a high humidity country.  I think soft leather bags, in addition to coated canvas and nylon, would work well in that situation.




Yes, I may take my soft leather mandarin Bedford. Usually I take my sapphire jet set on vacation, but I certainly don't want to ruin it because it's my favorite! Speaking of, now that I currently have a sapphire bag and an electric blue bag in my possession I have to say that there is a difference. I think I like sapphire better, which stinks because it's impossible to find! Electric blue isn't as deep


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I may take my soft leather mandarin Bedford. Usually I take my sapphire jet set on vacation, but I certainly don't want to ruin it because it's my favorite! Speaking of, now that I currently have a sapphire bag and an electric blue bag in my possession I have to say that there is a difference. I think I like sapphire better, which stinks because it's impossible to find! Electric blue isn't as deep




I think the difference is very slight though. I like sapphire more too


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I may take my soft leather mandarin Bedford. Usually I take my sapphire jet set on vacation, but I certainly don't want to ruin it because it's my favorite! Speaking of, now that I currently have a sapphire bag and an electric blue bag in my possession I have to say that there is a difference. I think I like sapphire better, which stinks because it's impossible to find! Electric blue isn't as deep


 
I have to admit that when I looked at my sapphire Selma against an electric blue Selma in store, I liked sapphire a bit better.  It's a deeper, darker cobalt blue than electric blue...




paula3boys said:


> I think the difference is very slight though. I like sapphire more too


 
...but only slightly so.


----------



## MKbaglover

A near miss today at the supermarket!!  I had my deep pink selma (untreated) with me and I was looking at a tup of fresh tomato and basil sauce.  I turned it on its side to read the label and the lid was not sealed.....greasy tomato juice all down the front and side of my bag which was in the crook of my left arm  I quickly went to get some Simple face wipes (which I remembered someone mentioned on here- so thanks to them) and wiped it all down.  It is now as good as new   no stains or smells- my husband didn't help as he kept saying, you always go on about saffiano leather being easy to keep looking like new, let's see if you are right, no more bags if it isn't.....looks like I'm still getting more bags a few months down the line!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> A near miss today at the supermarket!!  I had my deep pink selma (untreated) with me and I was looking at a tup of fresh tomato and basil sauce.  I turned it on its side to read the label and the lid was not sealed.....greasy tomato juice all down the front and side of my bag which was in the crook of my left arm  I quickly went to get some Simple face wipes (which I remembered someone mentioned on here- so thanks to them) and wiped it all down.  It is now as good as new   no stains or smells- my husband didn't help as he kept saying, you always go on about saffiano leather being easy to keep looking like new, let's see if you are right, no more bags if it isn't.....looks like I'm still getting more bags a few months down the line!




Ahh!! A horror story that had a good ending.. I was just thinking of all that juice all over your bag.... Eww! Glad it worked out! I have had close encounters as well with my untreated saffianos and so far so good


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> A near miss today at the supermarket!!  I had my deep pink selma (untreated) with me and I was looking at a tup of fresh tomato and basil sauce.  I turned it on its side to read the label and the lid was not sealed.....greasy tomato juice all down the front and side of my bag which was in the crook of my left arm  I quickly went to get some Simple face wipes (which I remembered someone mentioned on here- so thanks to them) and wiped it all down.  It is now as good as new   no stains or smells- my husband didn't help as he kept saying, you always go on about saffiano leather being easy to keep looking like new, let's see if you are right, no more bags if it isn't.....looks like I'm still getting more bags a few months down the line!


Whew!!! That would be a VERY unhappy time!! Glad it worked out!


----------



## Kc14

Hello all, I was wondering if you think the medium Selma would be to "dressy" of a bag for a stay at home mom. I'm thinking of getting the peanut color. I'm usually in jeans or gym clothes lol, so I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard! Also wondering if it wears well cross body? I'm am small at only five feet.. Any opinions would be appreciated &#128522;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Kc14 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if you think the medium Selma would be to "dressy" of a bag for a stay at home mom. I'm thinking of getting the peanut color. I'm usually in jeans or gym clothes lol, so I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard! Also wondering if it wears well cross body? I'm am small at only five feet.. Any opinions would be appreciated &#128522;



I'm also a SAHM and I love my selmas. I feel like I can dress them up or down. I am 5'2" size 1 and can easily wear my medium and large selmas crossbody.


----------



## keishapie1973

Kc14 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if you think the medium Selma would be to "dressy" of a bag for a stay at home mom. I'm thinking of getting the peanut color. I'm usually in jeans or gym clothes lol, so I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard! Also wondering if it wears well cross body? I'm am small at only five feet.. Any opinions would be appreciated &#128522;



I'm also a sahm, who normally dresses very casually. I feel that my Selma's and other mk's add that special something to any outfit.

The peanut Selma is a great neutral bag that can be worn year round. At 5ft tall, I don't think you would have any problems wearing the medium crossbody.....


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh!! A horror story that had a good ending.. I was just thinking of all that juice all over your bag.... Eww! Glad it worked out! I have had close encounters as well with my untreated saffianos and so far so good


I was initially upset as I never spill things on my bags and this is this the worse that has ever happened.  I did think typical, all those years of carrying less expensive handbags and I ruin my first designer bag!! I really believe that it would have ruined a cheaper leather bag, the saffiano is really durable.  People can take what they want from my experience, they can decide it is better to treat all bags in case of this or just leave it and see how durable saffiano really is.  My bag is staying untreated but I am carrying my wipes everywhere now!!!  It did help the bag was a dark pink colour and the juice was red but I was really worried about the grease.  I think wiping it within minutes helped.


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Whew!!! That would be a VERY unhappy time!! Glad it worked out!


So am I, those wipes are going every where now!  I meant to quote you in the above post too!


----------



## MKbaglover

Kc14 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if you think the medium Selma would be to "dressy" of a bag for a stay at home mom. I'm thinking of getting the peanut color. I'm usually in jeans or gym clothes lol, so I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard! Also wondering if it wears well cross body? I'm am small at only five feet.. Any opinions would be appreciated &#128522;


I'm not a mum but it am fairly casual most of the tine and I love Selma satchels for the same reasons others have mentioned.  It is my go to bag to smarten things up and it is my everyday bag.  My Selma is my little luxury treat.  I feel like I have still made an effort just by carrying it around as it is slightly smarter than my outfit.  I carry it with handles or over the shoulder but not crossbody, I'm 5'1 so I could but I choose not to as I don't have kids.  I carry my Selma messenger if I need hands free as it sits much lower and is easier accessed than the medium satchel when worn as a crossbody.


----------



## bagsncakes

MKbaglover said:


> I'm not a mum but it am fairly casual most of the tine and I love Selma satchels for the same reasons others have mentioned.  It is my go to bag to smarten things up and it is my everyday bag.  My Selma is my little luxury treat.  I feel like I have still made an effort just by carrying it around as it is slightly smarter than my outfit.  I carry it with handles or over the shoulder but not crossbody, I'm 5'1 so I could but I choose not to as I don't have kids.  I carry my Selma messenger if I need hands free as it sits much lower and is easier accessed than the medium satchel when worn as a crossbody.




Ditto!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Kc14 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if you think the medium Selma would be to "dressy" of a bag for a stay at home mom. I'm thinking of getting the peanut color. I'm usually in jeans or gym clothes lol, so I don't want to look like I'm trying too hard! Also wondering if it wears well cross body? I'm am small at only five feet.. Any opinions would be appreciated [emoji4]




I think it would be a great bag for you. It's a classic shape and color and will go with everything. You could add a poofy fuzzy fob as a fun accent.


----------



## Kc14

Thank you all for your responses! I was concerned about the stiffness of the bag too. I will wear it cross body often and wondered if the stiffness would bug me. My 4 year old daughter has cerebral palsy and uses a walker now, so I do a lot of bending down to assist her and pick her up. I use an MK Rhea messenger now, which is soft leather but has no handles. At any rate, I've ordered the Selma In peanut and am getting it today at my local Macy's! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Versigirl

Another SAHM here!!!!! I also am pretty casual most days. I have a Selma satchel in the large and small size and I have a medium messenger. I find they sit high on my hip crossbody (I am 5"4). I am thinking they will sit fine if I punch some extra holes in the strap  
I say go for it!!!!


----------



## Versigirl

Kc14 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I was concerned about the stiffness of the bag too. I will wear it cross body often and wondered if the stiffness would bug me. My 4 year old daughter has cerebral palsy and uses a walker now, so I do a lot of bending down to assist her and pick her up. I use an MK Rhea messenger now, which is soft leather but has no handles. At any rate, I've ordered the Selma In peanut and am getting it today at my local Macy's! &#65533;&#65533;


I also have an RM mini 5 zip that I wear crossbody and I agree, soft leather is super comfy! I think for a crossbody my RM is my fave so far. I am thinking of trying the MK Bedford medium convertible handbag at some point


----------



## bagsncakes

Kc14 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I was concerned about the stiffness of the bag too. I will wear it cross body often and wondered if the stiffness would bug me. My 4 year old daughter has cerebral palsy and uses a walker now, so I do a lot of bending down to assist her and pick her up. I use an MK Rhea messenger now, which is soft leather but has no handles. At any rate, I've ordered the Selma In peanut and am getting it today at my local Macy's! &#55357;&#56836;







Versigirl said:


> I also have an RM mini 5 zip that I wear crossbody and I agree, soft leather is super comfy! I think for a crossbody my RM is my fave so far. I am thinking of trying the MK Bedford medium convertible handbag at some point




I have to agree with versigirl on this. I am big on crossbody bags and mk Bedford is a remake of the Marc Jacobs Natasha and I have Natasha in both sizes and it's super comfortable however my medium selmas are not comfortable for day to day basis. Everyone's different, it's just my opinion. I wear my selma satchel for formal get togethers and stuff, Natashas or coach mini North South tote for running errands or the medium selma messengers..


----------



## Kc14

Mariamshah said:


> I have to agree with versigirl on this. I am big on crossbody bags and mk Bedford is a remake of the Marc Jacobs Natasha and I have Natasha in both sizes and it's super comfortable however my medium selmas are not comfortable for day to day basis. Everyone's different, it's just my opinion. I wear my selma satchel for formal get togethers and stuff, Natashas or coach mini North South tote for running errands or the medium selma messengers..


Why do say it's not comfortable? Just out of curiously &#55357;&#56841; I actually returned the mk Bedford. I found the hardware to be too much for me, along with the tassel. Just too much going on for me. It didn't have a designated phone pocket, which bothered me. But like you said, everyone likes their own things!


----------



## bagsncakes

Kc14 said:


> Why do say it's not comfortable? Just out of curiously &#55357;&#56841; I actually returned the mk Bedford. I found the hardware to be too much for me, along with the tassel. Just too much going on for me. It didn't have a designated phone pocket, which bothered me. But like you said, everyone likes their own things!




Because for a bigger structured bag (medium selma is still a bigger bag for me, I'm 5'1), it's doesn't sit too comfortably on my hip. The crossbody strap is not long enough for my liking like the straps of medium messengers which are perfect length. If u can, I suggest you got to store and try it on, walk around for a while...I thinks that's the only way to know if it works for u or not


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hey ladies. If I were to invest in another Selma which do you think would be the best choice? Medium Selma in Dark Dune or Large Black Selma with SHW?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Hey ladies. If I were to invest in another Selma which do you think would be the best choice? Medium Selma in Dark Dune or Large Black Selma with SHW?


I think black might mix up your colours a bit but I don't know all colours of the bags you have.  If it was me I would go medium Dark Dune because that is the colour and size I want!!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Hey ladies. If I were to invest in another Selma which do you think would be the best choice? Medium Selma in Dark Dune or Large Black Selma with SHW?



I have both but in medium size. It's so hard to pick just 1 of these 2. Black is a timeless color and it's very hard to find with shw. Dark dune is very pretty with the ghw, it's my favorite MK brown. Guess i'm no help here.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I think black might mix up your colours a bit but I don't know all colours of the bags you have.  If it was me I would go medium Dark Dune because that is the colour and size I want!!





2 stars said:


> I have both but in medium size. It's so hard to pick just 1 of these 2. Black is a timeless color and it's very hard to find with shw. Dark dune is very pretty with the ghw, it's my favorite MK brown. Guess i'm no help here.



Thanks girls! Its a tough call isn't it. I'm thinking ahead to autumn / winter when something darker maybe called for. I'm very torn! Hoping MK bring out black with SHW Selma, maybe with studs?


----------



## Versigirl

Mariamshah said:


> Because for a bigger structured bag (medium selma is still a bigger bag for me, I'm 5'1), it's doesn't sit too comfortably on my hip. The crossbody strap is not long enough for my liking like the straps of medium messengers which are perfect length. If u can, I suggest you got to store and try it on, walk around for a while...I thinks that's the only way to know if it works for u or not


I agree that the medium satchel sits a bit high on the hip when  worn crossbody. The medium selma messenger fits nicer on the hip, but it is a very structured saffiano leather bag still. It doesn't "bend and move with you" it just kinda "swings" around. I enjoy it as a bag to use when I am solo running errands. IMO  you just can't  beat the way a soft leather crossbody bag hugs your hip. Great when chasing toddlers!


----------



## ubo22

Versigirl said:


> I agree that the medium satchel sits a bit high on the hip when  worn crossbody. The medium selma messenger fits nicer on the hip, but it is a very structured saffiano leather bag still. It doesn't "bend and move with you" it just kinda "swings" around. I enjoy it as a bag to use when I am solo running errands. *IMO  you just can't  beat the way a soft leather crossbody bag hugs your hip*. Great when chasing toddlers!


I agree.


----------



## Kc14

So. The medium Selma was uncomfortable cross body  I ended up with the Bedford medium convertible bag in luggage. ( which I returned once awhile ago)The hardware didn't bother me as much. it seemed to strike me as classy this time around lol. And it's very comfortable cross body, I will add a few holes to make the strap shorter. Just not sure where to keep my phone...


----------



## TnC

Kc14 said:


> So. The medium Selma was uncomfortable cross body  I ended up with the Bedford medium convertible bag in luggage. ( which I returned once awhile ago)The hardware didn't bother me as much. it seemed to strike me as classy this time around lol. And it's very comfortable cross body, I will add a few holes to make the strap shorter. Just not sure where to keep my phone...



I wish the leather ones had that slip pocket on the back like the monogram ones have. If they had the vanilla mono with the lighter beige trim and tassel I would be all over it but they only have it in the darker brown trim. I loved the Bedford convertible but it got heavy to me.


----------



## Versigirl

TnC said:


> I wish the leather ones had that slip pocket on the back like the monogram ones have. If they had the vanilla mono with the lighter beige trim and tassel I would be all over it but they only have it in the darker brown trim. I loved the Bedford convertible but it got heavy to me.


There are a few leather bags that have a slip pocket on back with a magnetic clasp....the Riley bag is one of them. I think the Hudson bag also has this feature.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Hey ladies. If I were to invest in another Selma which do you think would be the best choice? Medium Selma in Dark Dune or Large Black Selma with SHW?



I say black Selma with SHW! Get a Hamilton in dark dune with GHW... Super gorgeous pop of color with all that hardware :-P


----------



## melbo

TnC said:


> I wish the leather ones had that slip pocket on the back like the monogram ones have. If they had the vanilla mono with the lighter beige trim and tassel I would be all over it but they only have it in the darker brown trim. I loved the Bedford convertible but it got heavy to me.



There are plenty of mk bags that have a pocket, they aren't as common, but they're still around.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! Its a tough call isn't it. I'm thinking ahead to autumn / winter when something darker maybe called for. I'm very torn! Hoping MK bring out black with SHW Selma, maybe with studs?



Medium Black Selma with shw studs is available at lord and Taylor


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Medium Black Selma with shw studs is available at lord and Taylor



Oh hellloo! Do L&T ship to the UK?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> i say black selma with shw! Get a hamilton in dark dune with ghw... Super gorgeous pop of color with all that hardware :-p


+1


----------



## happy1908

My new Selma!! First non-neutral bag in my collection. Fuschia with GHW - on sale at Macy's - 25% with extra 20%! Couldn't pass it up! [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I say black Selma with SHW! Get a Hamilton in dark dune with GHW... Super gorgeous pop of color with all that hardware :-P





ubo22 said:


> +1



Thanks girls! Urgh so many bags, not enough cash! 
I saw the most gorgeous hammie today at the by rain station, was black with RGHW 

Had a plaque with Michael Kors written on so guessing it was an outlet bag?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh hellloo! Do L&T ship to the UK?




I thought I saw studded black medium Selma at Macy's online too!! I agree with Melbo, black Selma since you already have blush and dark khaki Selmas so get dark dune in that tote you wanted! that is... Maybe after u move into your new property haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

happy1908 said:


> My new Selma!! First non-neutral bag in my collection. Fuschia with GHW - on sale at Macy's - 25% with extra 20%! Couldn't pass it up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014109




Gorgeous and congrats!!!! Great find


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I thought I saw studded black medium Selma at Macy's online too!! I agree with Melbo, black Selma since you already have blush and dark khaki Selmas so get dark dune in that tote you wanted! that is... Maybe after u move into your new property haha



I just spotted the medium studded black Selma with SHW on L&T.... Omg love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

happy1908 said:


> My new Selma!! First non-neutral bag in my collection. Fuschia with GHW - on sale at Macy's - 25% with extra 20%! Couldn't pass it up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014109




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## happy1908

Thanks!!


----------



## happy1908

Question-I purchased two new Selmas in the past couple of months-one from MK store and one from Macy's. Both came with the white dust bag that barely fits the bag!! It is definitely a very tight fit. The first Selma I bought last December came with the older and bigger tan dust bag. Anyone else notice this lately? Thanks!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> I just spotted the medium studded black Selma with SHW on L&T.... Omg love!



Were you able to find out if they ship to the UK?


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Were you able to find out if they ship to the UK?



The L&T website says that they don't ship outside of the US


----------



## melbo

happy1908 said:


> Question-I purchased two new Selmas in the past couple of months-one from MK store and one from Macy's. Both came with the white dust bag that barely fits the bag!! It is definitely a very tight fit. The first Selma I bought last December came with the older and bigger tan dust bag. Anyone else notice this lately? Thanks!



I bought a Selma around February and it's definitely tight fit, but not enough to flatten the wings. If it were I would go back the store and ask for a different dustbag.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> The L&T website says that they don't ship outside of the US



I'm so sorry.


----------



## TnC

happy1908 said:


> Question-I purchased two new Selmas in the past couple of months-one from MK store and one from Macy's. Both came with the white dust bag that barely fits the bag!! It is definitely a very tight fit. The first Selma I bought last December came with the older and bigger tan dust bag. Anyone else notice this lately? Thanks!



I got a pearl grey Selma and had to exchange for another one but both bags had a big enough dust bag that it can be stored with the handles up and still have a little more room. Definitely ask to get a different one. Oh and this was bought this month.


----------



## happy1908

Ok-Same here. Not tight enough to flatten the wings. Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

happy1908 said:


> Question-I purchased two new Selmas in the past couple of months-one from MK store and one from Macy's. Both came with the white dust bag that barely fits the bag!! It is definitely a very tight fit. The first Selma I bought last December came with the older and bigger tan dust bag. Anyone else notice this lately? Thanks!




I bought a large Violet when it was on sale on MK site a little while back and dustbag was too tight to me so I started using a larger Coach dustbag that I had been given


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> I'm so sorry.



Aw thanks.

Hopefully Black Medium Selma with Silver studs will become more widely available before long!


----------



## smileydimples

So I received my replacement Electric Blue Large Selma..........This one is worse they took all the packaging that was inside the bag out now its a wrinkle mess since they decided to put it in a small box AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They must have taken it out the stuffing to make it fit in the box!!!!! Plus its scratched on the bottom feet AGAIN another display item. Doesnt make sense since and now I have lost out on 25 percent off also !! I gave up on a replacement makes me soooooo mad!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> So I received my replacement Electric Blue Large Selma..........This one is worse they took all the packaging that was inside the bag out now its a wrinkle mess since they decided to put it in a small box AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They must have taken it out the stuffing to make it fit in the box!!!!! Plus its scratched on the bottom feet AGAIN another display item. Doesnt make sense since and now I have lost out on 25 percent off also !! I gave up on a replacement makes me soooooo mad!!!




I had trouble with that same bag! From Macy's? I ordered one during Friends and Family and then noticed that it had ripples all down the front. I tried stuffing it and they wouldn't come out. I exchanged it last week and all they had was the display and it was dirty. They said I could order again but I didn't want to deal with the hassle so I took the display. Now I'm noticing that the top is crooked! Not happy for a 300 dollar bag, even though the color is gorgeous. I also noticed that the saffiano is more flexible than my grey Selma. 

Going to return and keep my sapphire sutton. Things with it annoy me but I got it on clearance so it's worth it. If electric blue goes on clearance I may reconsider but def not a great experience thus far.


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> I had trouble with that same bag! From Macy's? I ordered one during Friends and Family and then noticed that it had ripples all down the front. I tried stuffing it and they wouldn't come out. I exchanged it last week and all they had was the display and it was dirty. They said I could order again but I didn't want to deal with the hassle so I took the display. Now I'm noticing that the top is crooked! Not happy for a 300 dollar bag, even though the color is gorgeous. I also noticed that the saffiano is more flexible than my grey Selma.
> 
> Going to return and keep my sapphire sutton. Things with it annoy me but I got it on clearance so it's worth it. If electric blue goes on clearance I may reconsider but def not a great experience thus far.



I took back my medium knowing I could get a large .. Regret that since nothing but issues li could try and stuff this but honestly it's bad maybe I should take a picture I gave up .. So sad but like you I gave up !! Yes the top is wavy &#128533;


----------



## smileydimples

Okay here are pictures


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016213
> 
> View attachment 3016210
> View attachment 3016211
> View attachment 3016212




I'm normally pretty relaxed about my bags but that is just horrible. I can't believe they actually removed the stuffing to squeeze the bag into a small box. That is very disappointing. We get so excited when it shows as, "out for delivery". I'm sorry...[emoji19]


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016213
> 
> View attachment 3016210
> View attachment 3016211
> View attachment 3016212


Wow that is shocking.  There even marks over it as well, I wouldn't keep that at all.


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm normally pretty relaxed about my bags but that is just horrible. I can't believe they actually removed the stuffing to squeeze the bag into a small box. That is very disappointing. We get so excited when it shows as, "out for delivery". I'm sorry...[emoji19]



Thank you ... I was excited!! It was supposed to be here earlier and got postponed.. Then when they delivered it I saw the box and immediately got disappointed... I knew something wasn't right ...I can't believe they took it out either &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;


----------



## TnC

I need to post the pic of the replacement pearl grey Selma from Macy's. It was actually sent in a box this time AND had sticker that said "packed with pride by Tyler". I couldn't help but laugh!! Hahahaha


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> I need to post the pic of the replacement pearl grey Selma from Macy's. It was actually sent in a box this time AND had sticker that said "packed with pride by Tyler". I couldn't help but laugh!! Hahahaha



Haha that's funny .. I hope yours looks better than mine


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Wow that is shocking.  There even marks over it as well, I wouldn't keep that at all.



Yes very shocking !!! This is probably the worst bag I have received from them !!!


----------



## mimika

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016213
> 
> View attachment 3016210
> View attachment 3016211
> View attachment 3016212



OMG! This is horrible! I would be very pissed as well if my order comes like that! I would definitely take it back for exchange


----------



## Pinkalicious

That's terrible!!!!! So sorry...electric blue is beautiful too. Better luck just buying it in store and waiting until it goes on clearance. I'm sure it will.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016213
> 
> View attachment 3016210
> View attachment 3016211
> View attachment 3016212




Ohhh noooo!! That is completely unacceptable!!!! Ugh!


----------



## DiamondsForever

mimika said:


> OMG! This is horrible! I would be very pissed as well if my order comes like that! I would definitely take it back for exchange



 +1. Would be the same 100%. So sorry to see this. Ruins the buying experience. 

Hope you get it sorted very soon smileydimples.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw thanks.
> 
> Hopefully Black Medium Selma with Silver studs will become more widely available before long!



I'm hoping blush selma becomes available in the U.S.


----------



## DiamondsForever

mimika said:


> OMG! This is horrible! I would be very pissed as well if my order comes like that! I would definitely take it back for exchange





2 stars said:


> I'm hoping blush selma becomes available in the U.S.



Fingers crossed! I'm amazed they still haven't released it in the US. Would have been a sell out I think.


----------



## *Jenn*

i will be a member of this club soon!
got the shipping notification this weekend

medium selma in pear!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

mimika said:


> OMG! This is horrible! I would be very pissed as well if my order comes like that! I would definitely take it back for exchange





Pinkalicious said:


> That's terrible!!!!! So sorry...electric blue is beautiful too. Better luck just buying it in store and waiting until it goes on clearance. I'm sure it will.





BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh noooo!! That is completely unacceptable!!!! Ugh!





DiamondsForever said:


> +1. Would be the same 100%. So sorry to see this. Ruins the buying experience.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted very soon smileydimples.



Well I decided to call them and return it and I will have to wait to receive my gift card in the mail.....Hopefully they will have another sale with 25 percent off if not I will look at other sales.really wish I would have just went to the store ..uggghhhh


----------



## Presents4me

Pinkalicious said:


> That's terrible!!!!! So sorry...electric blue is beautiful too. Better luck just buying it in store and waiting until it goes on clearance. I'm sure it will.




+1 ! That is such a frustrating feeling. Definitely bring it back and complain to the field manager as well as a formal complaint to Macy's. This is happening one two many times!!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Fingers crossed! I'm amazed they still haven't released it in the US. Would have been a sell out I think.



OMG I just saw it on the Nordstrom website  Please tell me I don't need to buy it. Ugh the struggle.


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> So I received my replacement Electric Blue Large Selma..........This one is worse they took all the packaging that was inside the bag out now its a wrinkle mess since they decided to put it in a small box AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They must have taken it out the stuffing to make it fit in the box!!!!! Plus its scratched on the bottom feet AGAIN another display item. Doesnt make sense since and now I have lost out on 25 percent off also !! I gave up on a replacement makes me soooooo mad!!!



I'm so sorry this happened. 

I ended up returning my medium electric blue selma from Macy's and ordered it from Bloomingdale's since they had accidentally marked it 40% off last week. It came yesterday in a tiny tiny box so when I opened it there was a huge crease on the front and the handles were bent. I called them and am supposed to get a replacement sent via ups 2nd day. I'm getting extremely discouraged about buying things online. It seems that everything comes damaged now days.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I'm so sorry this happened.
> 
> I ended up returning my medium electric blue selma from Macy's and ordered it from Bloomingdale's since they had accidentally marked it 40% off last week. It came yesterday in a tiny tiny box so when I opened it there was a huge crease on the front and the handles were bent. I called them and am supposed to get a replacement sent via ups 2nd day. I'm getting extremely discouraged about buying things online. It seems that everything comes damaged now days.



I'm sorry for you too &#128530;  I hope your new one comes better than the first one. I just don't understand what the heck people are doing when they packed the stuff and why they can't use common sense and pack it right it's not like they are paying out of their pocket the company is


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> I'm sorry for you too &#128530;  I hope your new one comes better than the first one. I just don't understand what the heck people are doing when they packed the stuff and why they can't use common sense and pack it right it's not like they are paying out of their pocket the company is



I said the same thing. Actually what the employees are the doing is costing the company more money in the long run. Companies are having to send customers 2 to 3 packages in order to correct a problem. That's a lot of wasted money.


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Jenn* said:


> i will be a member of this club soon!
> got the shipping notification this weekend
> 
> medium selma in pear!!!!



How exciting! Please post pics when u get her 



2 stars said:


> OMG I just saw it on the Nordstrom website  Please tell me I don't need to buy it. Ugh the struggle.



Ummmm YOU NEED TO BUY IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## *Jenn*

Pinkalicious said:


> How exciting! Please post pics when u get her



Oh trust me, i will! 
fedex says it will be here today!!
my first MK 
it won't be my last, i'm sure


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Okay here are pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016213
> 
> View attachment 3016210
> View attachment 3016211
> View attachment 3016212




Gorgeous bag, but the condition it is in in absolutely unacceptable! I don't care if I pay full price or not, I refuse to keep a bag that looks like that! Macy's is the worst offender in terms of packaging...or lack thereof. These companies are wasting so much money having to send out 2 or 3 of something. Why they continue to package things this way boggles my mind. I've given up ordering expensive items online. Along with the excitement, there's always this dread because you just know that 75% of the time, the box is going to come looking like a few UPS workers played soccer with it.  I received an aqua Hamilton a few weeks ago whose box was completely destroyed. I loved the bag, but the leather was just too soft for my liking and was having a hard time holding it's shape. I tried to stuff it to ease out the wrinkles, but it just wasn't working and I ended up returning her. I have no idea if this had anything to do with the packaging, but I'm just not happy with how they ship things out anymore or even the condition of the bags. I just need to tell myself to forget the crazy deals you can get online and just go to the store. Even if I pay full price, at least I know what I'm getting when I purchase it in person.


----------



## 2 stars

> Ummmm YOU NEED TO BUY IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



A part of me wants to but I just can't get myself to pay full price when I know MK always goes on sale. I think if 1 of the bags I have listed on ebay sells I will order blush. #thestruggle :lolots:


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> A part of me wants to but I just can't get myself to pay full price when I know MK always goes on sale. I think if 1 of the bags I have listed on ebay sells I will order blush. #thestruggle :lolots:



haha that's how i always justify my purchases too!! i have one kate spade bag for sale on ebay and poshmark but once that's sold, i'm not going to get anything else lol, i've been on an MK spree!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> haha that's how i always justify my purchases too!! i have one kate spade bag for sale on ebay and poshmark but once that's sold, i'm not going to get anything else lol, i've been on an MK spree!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I wish the 2 bags I have on ebay would just sell already. This way I can justify blush selma.


----------



## smileydimples

Oh boy the Tile colors are in at Michael Kors ..the studded one I eyed for awhile  The medium Messanger...now I dont know if I really want it , what to do ???????? I dont have any medium messanger bags but I really wanted the Black Greenwich with raspberry inside. I was going to take back my Small Greenwich at Macys that has chili inside if the other one went on sale...ugggggggghhhhhh


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> I wish the 2 bags I have on ebay would just sell already. This way I can justify blush selma.



 omg you won't regret Blush Selma. Its a dream!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> omg you won't regret Blush Selma. Its a dream!



I'm trying to be good and just wait but you and pinkalicious convincing me to go ahead and just order it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I'm trying to be good and just wait but you and pinkalicious convincing me to go ahead and just order it.




If it's something you'd be devastated you missed out on, you should go for it. I'm sure your bags will sell sooner or later!!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Oh boy the Tile colors are in at Michael Kors ..the studded one I eyed for awhile  The medium Messanger...now I dont know if I really want it , what to do ???????? I dont have any medium messanger bags but I really wanted the Black Greenwich with raspberry inside. I was going to take back my Small Greenwich at Macys that has chili inside if the other one went on sale...ugggggggghhhhhh




You should just get it because you're obviously pining for it! Return small one and get black with raspberry


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> You should just get it because you're obviously pining for it! Return small one and get black with raspberry




I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017577



Is that the Tile color? I'd love to see comparison pics of this with summer blue or even aquamarine or aqua


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Is that the Tile color? I'd love to see comparison pics of this with summer blue or even aquamarine or aqua



This is Tile Blue  I need to compare it to my Aqua which I want to bring to the store, I really like the studded but Michael Kors will be the only one to carry it and I dont have any messanger bags, But I know Macys will get the Tile Blue Selma without studs which a have a couple and perhaps they will have a sale or I can use one of my coupons they sent me for 20 percent off. Either way they would be almost the same price............I really want the new Riley colors comming out in fall. I am fallen so in love with Riley .... I am just a Michael Kors Purse whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :girlwhack::true::girlwhack:


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> This is Tile Blue  I need to compare it to my Aqua which I want to bring to the store, I really like the studded but Michael Kors will be the only one to carry it and I dont have any messanger bags, But I know Macys will get the Tile Blue Selma without studs which a have a couple and perhaps they will have a sale or I can use one of my coupons they sent me for 20 percent off. Either way they would be almost the same price............I really want the new Riley colors comming out in fall. I am fallen so in love with Riley .... I am just a Michael Kors Purse whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :girlwhack::true::girlwhack:



You and me both girl! lol

Do you know what colors are coming out for Riley?!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017577


Oooo loving that messenger!!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> You and me both girl! lol
> 
> Do you know what colors are coming out for Riley?!



I heard a maroon and dark green ...I need to go and talk to one of the girls sometimes I get to see pictures if the right girl is there.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo loving that messenger!!



I know me too


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017577




Oh wow. Those are so pretty!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I heard a maroon and dark green ...I need to go and talk to one of the girls sometimes I get to see pictures if the right girl is there.




I want a Riley in a fall color too!!! I love peanut but now I'm thinking I need another one for fall haha I would love a dark gray[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it's just so soft and luscious. Or deep purple...

Sorry I just hijacked the Selma thread lol


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I want a Riley in a fall color too!!! I love peanut but now I'm thinking I need another one for fall haha I would love a dark gray[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it's just so soft and luscious. Or deep purple...
> 
> Sorry I just hijacked the Selma thread lol



Hahahaha we are on the same page drool ...........deep purple


----------



## TnC

My replacement Pearl Grey Selma from Macy's. Looks better than the first one. The pic is with flash and no flash


----------



## TnC

This time it came in a box and the bag looked good. They had a sticker slapped on top that said "packed with pride by Tyler B." Kinda funny haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> My replacement Pearl Grey Selma from Macy's. Looks better than the first one. The pic is with flash and no flash





TnC said:


> This time it came in a box and the bag looked good. They had a sticker slapped on top that said "packed with pride by Tyler B." Kinda funny haha



looks good! my macys package came well packaged yesterday in a huge box! i was quite surprised lol. pearl gray is LOVE! congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> My replacement Pearl Grey Selma from Macy's. Looks better than the first one. The pic is with flash and no flash



Congrats!!! The one without the flash looks like dark dune.....


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017577



AHHHH! I knew I was going to love tile blue! How in the world am I going to justify ANOTHER handbag purchase??? Maybe I need to sell my aquamarine...

Someone please post comparison pics of tile blue/aquamarine/summer blue/aqua. I'm dying to see this color in person!


----------



## MDT

TnC said:


> This time it came in a box and the bag looked good. They had a sticker slapped on top that said "packed with pride by Tyler B." Kinda funny haha



Looks like Tyler B needs to pack all of Macy's shipments!


----------



## *Jenn*

as promised...my beautiful pear selma!!!!! 
i am SO in love!!!! defo won't be my last MK


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> AHHHH! I knew I was going to love tile blue! How in the world am I going to justify ANOTHER handbag purchase??? Maybe I need to sell my aquamarine...
> 
> Someone please post comparison pics of tile blue/aquamarine/summer blue/aqua. I'm dying to see this color in person!


...and heritage blue!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Jenn* said:


> as promised...my beautiful pear selma!!!!!
> i am SO in love!!!! defo won't be my last MK




So cute! This color also reminds me of a green apple. Lovely! I don't think any of my MK bags will ever be my last [emoji4]


----------



## _jssaa

2 stars said:


> A part of me wants to but I just can't get myself to pay full price when I know MK always goes on sale. I think if 1 of the bags I have listed on ebay sells I will order blush. #thestruggle :lolots:




The blush Selma is available at lord & taylor for 25% off (friends and family sale) but it's the studded version (medium studded satchel and medium studded messenger)


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> The blush Selma is available at lord & taylor for 25% off (friends and family sale) but it's the studded version (medium studded satchel and medium studded messenger)



That's brilliant Blush Selma is finally available in the US!


----------



## smileydimples

_jssaa said:


> The blush Selma is available at lord & taylor for 25% off (friends and family sale) but it's the studded version (medium studded satchel and medium studded messenger)



Oh my goodness love the messenger version and the regular one


----------



## Akinorev63

I bought my first MK bag yesterday. A fuchsia stud Selma messenger. I'm in love!!


----------



## *Jenn*

Akinorev63 said:


> I bought my first MK bag yesterday. A fuchsia stud Selma messenger. I'm in love!!



congrats!!! post a photo.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> If it's something you'd be devastated you missed out on, you should go for it. I'm sure your bags will sell sooner or later!!



I agree!  I haven't regretted buying Blush for a second. It goes with everything.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

MDT said:


> Looks like Tyler B needs to pack all of Macy's shipments!



I wish I could have requested tyler b for my last shipment from macys. It was a friggin joke, security tags still attached, broken mk charm etc. I had to return the whole order. I'm done with Macys! Glad yours was o.k.


----------



## TnC

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I wish I could have requested tyler b for my last shipment from macys. It was a friggin joke, security tags still attached, broken mk charm etc. I had to return the whole order. I'm done with Macys! Glad yours was o.k.



LOL! I know right?! Tyler B. needs to do all our shipments. Sorry you had to waste your time returning the whole order


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Loving the pictures of all the newest Selma beauties! Such fun.


Also, from all your posts on here, I'm definitely never ordering online from Macys.  Yikes!!  Scary stuff!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> I know .. I'm trying to be good and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017577


Wow these look beautiful, I really like the studs with this colour!!


----------



## cny1941

Medium blush Selma is in stock at Macy's also with dark dune & tile blue.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3019083
> 
> 
> Medium blush Selma is in stock at Macy's also with dark dune & tile blue.




Great, thanks for posting the info!  One step closer to the large dark dune! Can't wait [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3019083
> 
> 
> Medium blush Selma is in stock at Macy's also with dark dune & tile blue.



Such a beautiful selection of colours you've quoted here!

Anybody seen black selma with SHW and studs available anywhere that ships to the UK please?? So keen for this unfortunately L&T don't ship internationally...


----------



## 2 stars

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3019083
> 
> 
> Medium blush Selma is in stock at Macy's also with dark dune & tile blue.



Omg there is hope after all  But I don't see it on the website and just chatted with an agent, she's saying blush is not available.


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3019083
> 
> 
> Medium blush Selma is in stock at Macy's also with dark dune & tile blue.



Thank you!!! I wonder if my local Macy's will have dark dune in stock for the June 14th sale???


----------



## cny1941

2 stars said:


> Omg there is hope after all  But I don't see it on the website and just chatted with an agent, she's saying blush is not available.




This is interesting. I use the Macy's app on my phone and I was able to add this item in the cart and check out (I didn't actually place an order). Anyway Nordstrom also has blush Selma online. It's backordered approx. ship date June 7.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cny1941 said:


> This is interesting. I use the Macy's app on my phone and I was able to add this item in the cart and check out (I didn't actually place an order). Anyway Nordstrom also has blush Selma online. It's backordered approx. ship date June 7.



Congratulations! You're going to love it! Looking forward to pictures when she arrives


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Congratulations! You're going to love it! Looking forward to pictures when she arrives



She didn't place the order hehehe. Too bad because I would love to see pics too &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Omg there is hope after all  But I don't see it on the website and just chatted with an agent, she's saying blush is not available.




It's always this way with them. They pre stage it in steps before it showing available to order


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> She didn't place the order hehehe. Too bad because I would love to see pics too &#128522;



Oops sorry! Been a long day. I missed that bit. Too excited about having a bag twin :giggles:


----------



## 2 stars

cny1941 said:


> This is interesting. I use the Macy's app on my phone and I was able to add this item in the cart and check out (I didn't actually place an order). Anyway Nordstrom also has blush Selma online. It's backordered approx. ship date June 7.



There's a glitch with their website. I called my SA and she said it's available to order through the store. I'm going to go in on the 14th and order it.



paula3boys said:


> It's always this way with them. They pre stage it in steps before it showing available to order



I figured something like this was the issue.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Oops sorry! Been a long day. I missed that bit. Too excited about having a bag twin :giggles:



We will be bag twins once i'm able to order it on June 14th through Macy's. I've even started a countdown and hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> She didn't place the order hehehe. Too bad because I would love to see pics too &#128522;





2 stars said:


> We will be bag twins once i'm able to order it on June 14th through Macy's. I've even started a countdown and hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.



Yay! I think you'll love it 2stars! Its worth the wait. Out of all my MKs medium blush selma is my absolute fav  looking forward to pics!


----------



## melissatrv

I ordered Medium Blush Selma with studs from the Lord and Taylor sale!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I ordered Medium Blush Selma with studs from the Lord and Taylor sale!



I want a blush bag that one is so cute!! Trying to decide which blush bag I want  or even Tile blue


----------



## Sassyjgm

Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## smileydimples

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic



Looks great Congrats!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic




So pretty!!!! Fuschia looks so good on you!!


----------



## Sassyjgm

Pinkalicious said:


> So pretty!!!! Fuschia looks so good on you!!


Thank you


----------



## Sassyjgm

smileydimples said:


> Looks great Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I ordered Medium Blush Selma with studs from the Lord and Taylor sale!



Congrats! When do you receive it? Is it the satchel or the messenger?


----------



## melissatrv

DiamondsForever said:


> Congrats! When do you receive it? Is it the satchel or the messenger?


 


Not sure, I just ordered today from Lord & Taylor and they can be a bit slow.  It says they have to ship from a store and it will take longer <groan>.  After seeing your blush I fell in love with it and so glad it is in the states now   Oh and it is the satchel not the messenger.  If the studs are too much I will get the plain blush Selma at Macys. 


Do you like the studs on your messenger?


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I ordered Medium Blush Selma with studs from the Lord and Taylor sale!





melissatrv said:


> Not sure, I just ordered today from Lord & Taylor and they can be a bit slow.  It says they have to ship from a store and it will take longer <groan>.  After seeing your blush I fell in love with it and so glad it is in the states now   Oh and it is the satchel not the messenger.  If the studs are too much I will get the plain blush Selma at Macys.
> 
> 
> Do you like the studs on your messenger?



I really like the studs on the messenger. Blush is just the colour I wanted for summer so I'm happy I invested in 2 bags, one with studs and one without. Hope yours turns up soon. Really looking forward to seeing pictures of the studded satchel. That option was not available here.


----------



## melissatrv

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic


 


What a great color!  And your shoes and outfit look absolutely adorable with it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic



I love your whole look! So pretty and coordinated, gorgeous!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay! I think you'll love it 2stars! Its worth the wait. Out of all my MKs medium blush selma is my absolute fav  looking forward to pics!



We will be bag twins at the end of next week.  I just scored my medium blush selma for 40% off due to a mistake.


----------



## 2 stars

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic



Very pretty. Is your with shw? If so we are bag twins.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> We will be bag twins at the end of next week.  I just scored my medium blush selma for 40% off due to a mistake.



40% off!!  omg that's so brilliant!!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> 40% off!!  omg that's so brilliant!!



Absolutely couldn't pass that up. I'm so so happy.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Absolutely couldn't pass that up. I'm so so happy.



Oh my goodness how the heck did that happen your one lucky girl!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> oh my goodness how the heck did that happen your one lucky girl!!!



+1!


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Absolutely couldn't pass that up. I'm so so happy.




Can't wait to see pics of this one! And electric blue[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Absolutely couldn't pass that up. I'm so so happy.



I got the same deal &#128521; taking my Sutton back tonight 
I'll be a proud owner of medium Selma blush


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> I got the same deal &#128521; taking my Sutton back tonight
> I'll be a proud owner of medium Selma blush



Yay! Bag twins  

Which sutton are you returning?


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Can't wait to see pics of this one! And electric blue[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I will try to post pics of Miss Blue tonight and an updated family pic once blush arrives.

After this I'm going on a ban that is until my birthday in August. LOL


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I got the same deal [emoji6] taking my Sutton back tonight
> 
> I'll be a proud owner of medium Selma blush




Congrats!! I know you've been wanting blush!! Hopefully it being on sale made your decision easy!



2 stars said:


> I will try to post pics of Miss Blue tonight and an updated family pic once blush arrives.
> 
> After this I'm going on a ban that is until my birthday in August. LOL




Lol I'm scared to take an updated family pic when my electric blue hammy arrives [emoji21] gotta join you on ban island!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!! I know you've been wanting blush!! Hopefully it being on sale made your decision easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'm scared to take an updated family pic when my electric blue hammy arrives [emoji21] gotta join you on ban island!



Ban island doesn't sound too bad as long as there's drinks and a beach involved. :lolots:


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Ban island doesn't sound too bad as long as there's drinks and a beach involved. :lolots:




Surrounded by all of our pretty bags[emoji23]
And pictures of everyone else's new acquisitions loll
Cheers to that!


----------



## Pammy85

Sassyjgm said:


> Yay! I just purchased this beautiful Selma in Fuschia from Macys an hour ago. They are running an extra 25% off this color. Instagram: sassyteacherchic




Nice pretty bag! Suits your outfit! [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Yay! Bag twins
> 
> Which sutton are you returning?




whoohooo bag twin 
Blush Sutton..it was full price at Nordstrom.... As soon as you posted that I started searching stores. I notice its gone now....I had got mine price matched because they sold out. Sure you sold out, I think they saw their mistake 
So thank you for posting your deal I'm so excited


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!! I know you've been wanting blush!! Hopefully it being on sale made your decision easy!
> 
> Lol I'm scared to take an updated family pic when my electric blue hammy arrives [emoji21] gotta join you on ban island!



Thank you , yes I have been wanting one now I'll enjoy her
Yes made it very easy, girl loves a sale and Selma too..... didn't think twice or second guess, ran to that sale. Even when I was doing chat to get price match hurry u I want my purse lol
I'm so excited you bought it!!! Cant wait to see pictures. Hey I will go to ban island too with mixed drink in one hand and my purse in the other. I think I have rubbed and sniffed my Riley way to many times today.. leather high 



2 stars said:


> Ban island doesn't sound too bad as long as there's drinks and a beach involved. :lolots:



yup I am there!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!! I know you've been wanting blush!! Hopefully it being on sale made your decision easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'm scared to take an updated family pic when my electric blue hammy arrives [emoji21] gotta join you on ban island!



Oo EB Hammie! How exciting! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Ban island doesn't sound too bad as long as there's drinks and a beach involved. :lolots:



I'm in!:sunnies


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you , yes I have been wanting one now I'll enjoy her
> Yes made it very easy, girl loves a sale and Selma too..... didn't think twice or second guess, ran to that sale. Even when I was doing chat to get price match hurry u I want my purse lol
> I'm so excited you bought it!!! Cant wait to see pictures. Hey I will go to ban island too with mixed drink in one hand and my purse in the other. I think I have rubbed and sniffed my Riley way to many times today.. leather high
> 
> yup I am there!!!!




Hahahaha this post made me laugh. I haven't had a chance to use Riley yet but I admit I sneak peeks into the dustbag just to pet the leather and admire her so I know what you mean. 



DiamondsForever said:


> Oo EB Hammie! How exciting! Looking forward to pics.




I'm super excited! I think cuz this will be my first bright color that's not pink! I need to get this thread back on track.. I listed blush Ava for sale but only for a high buy it now price. I'm thinking I will accept it for retail price and just lose out on tax and possibly shipping but if I can't get that price I'll keep it... 

I figured out a trick and that's to snap the bag shut when I'm not standing up and walking lol it's much easier to do it when I'm sitting and you can grab the bag from under to push it into the snap. I should make a video lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ugh....I'm kicking myself for canceling my Macy's preorder for the tile blue selma at 25% off! What was I thinking?! I'm hoping my local Macy's will let me order one during their 25% off sale on the 14th. I'm not sure if the sale only goes towards bags that are in store during the 25% off.


----------



## *Jenn*

melissatrv said:


> Not sure, I just ordered today from Lord & Taylor and they can be a bit slow.  It says they have to ship from a store and it will take longer <groan>.  ?


 

not necessarily! (my order said the same - "will ship from retail store so may be delayed")
I placed the order for my Selma through L&T on 5/28 (Thursday)
it was delivered 6/2 (Tuesday)

I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## DiamondsForever

*Jenn* said:


> not necessarily! (my order said the same - "will ship from retail store so may be delayed")
> I placed the order for my Selma through L&T on 5/28 (Thursday)
> it was delivered 6/2 (Tuesday)
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised!



Oo congrats, what did you get?


----------



## Minkette

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....I'm kicking myself for canceling my Macy's preorder for the tile blue selma at 25% off! What was I thinking?! I'm hoping my local Macy's will let me order one during their 25% off sale on the 14th. I'm not sure if the sale only goes towards bags that are in store during the 25% off.


I think tile blue is on sale (medium selma) at L&T currently for 25% off..


----------



## *Jenn*

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....I'm kicking myself for canceling my Macy's preorder for the tile blue selma at 25% off! What was I thinking?! I'm hoping my local Macy's will let me order one during their 25% off sale on the 14th. I'm not sure if the sale only goes towards bags that are in store during the 25% off.


 


Minkette said:


> I think tile blue is on sale (medium selma) at L&T currently for 25% off..


 

she's right! 

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...leather-medium-zip-satchel-0102-30t3slms2l--1


use code "friends" will give you 25% off!!


----------



## *Jenn*




----------



## *Jenn*

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo congrats, what did you get?


 
see below! medium selma in pear!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

*Jenn* said:


> see below! medium selma in pear!!



 this is lovely! Pear is such a bright happy colour. Love it with the SHW.


----------



## MDT

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....I'm kicking myself for canceling my Macy's preorder for the tile blue selma at 25% off! What was I thinking?! I'm hoping my local Macy's will let me order one during their 25% off sale on the 14th. I'm not sure if the sale only goes towards bags that are in store during the 25% off.



I just ordered one from Lord & Taylor for 25% off! I don't think Macy's sale on the 14th includes online so I jumped on the F&F sale at L&T. My bag shipped this morning and should be on my doorstep next Thurs. I cannot wait to see tile blue in person!


----------



## Sarah03

*Jenn* said:


> see below! medium selma in pear!!




This is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## *Jenn*

DiamondsForever said:


> this is lovely! Pear is such a bright happy colour. Love it with the SHW.


 


Sarah03 said:


> This is so pretty! Congrats!


 

thank you!! I love everything lime green. I have a problem


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com  has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 plus an extra $50 off today = $173.50!!


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> whoohooo bag twin
> Blush Sutton..it was full price at Nordstrom.... As soon as you posted that I started searching stores. I notice its gone now....I had got mine price matched because they sold out. Sure you sold out, I think they saw their mistake
> So thank you for posting your deal I'm so excited



They tried playing the sold out game with you too. &#128514; I chatted with 3 reps who all said it was sold out company wide once i mentioned the additional discount. I decided to call my nearest store and what to you know several in stock at a store in another state. I called them and confirmed they had it in stock so after that I mentioned the online error and the extra discount. The SA wasn't happy but said she had to honor it for me. 

My 2nd replacement of medium eb Selma arrived damaged from that same store. On top of that I received someone else's package. Yes 2 packages but really only 1 is mine. Called cs and they are crediting me 20% due to inconvenience. I can't believe I scored 2 amazing deals.


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Jenn* said:


> thank you!! I love everything lime green. I have a problem




Love the pear Selma! I have a problem with everything pink, not to worry!



2 stars said:


> They tried playing the sold out game with you too. [emoji23] I chatted with 3 reps who all said it was sold out company wide once i mentioned the additional discount. I decided to call my nearest store and what to you know several in stock at a store in another state. I called them and confirmed they had it in stock so after that I mentioned the online error and the extra discount. The SA wasn't happy but said she had to honor it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd replacement of medium eb Selma arrived damaged from that same store. On top of that I received someone else's package. Yes 2 packages but really only 1 is mine. Called cs and they are crediting me 20% due to inconvenience. I can't believe I scored 2 amazing deals.




Oh no.. Are u keeping EB? I want to see pics!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Thanks everyone for letting me know about the Lord and Taylor sale. Not sure if I will get it from them. My last order from them was thrown in a bag and took 2 weeks to receive. Plus, I have $400 gift card for Macy's.


----------



## _jssaa

I also purchased the blush selma! So excited. I got it price matched through Nordstrom (international live chat) and he honoured it straight away even though I mentioned the additional promo code AND that Bloomingdales is also shipping to Aus for $15 (Nordstrom is charging $38 for shipping). The live chat rep I spoke to from Bloomingdales (also from Border free) was rude though 

I was a little bummed because I wanted to purchase through L&T's friends and family sale but they don't ship that bag to Australia, but this deal is so much better!


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> They tried playing the sold out game with you too. &#128514; I chatted with 3 reps who all said it was sold out company wide once i mentioned the additional discount. I decided to call my nearest store and what to you know several in stock at a store in another state. I called them and confirmed they had it in stock so after that I mentioned the online error and the extra discount. The SA wasn't happy but said she had to honor it for me.
> 
> My 2nd replacement of medium eb Selma arrived damaged from that same store. On top of that I received someone else's package. Yes 2 packages but really only 1 is mine. Called cs and they are crediting me 20% due to inconvenience. I can't believe I scored 2 amazing deals.



Yup they did try that but I immediately started a chat with nordstrom and they honored it so I went that route. I'm glad they honored it for you. They should have taken the deal off their site . Yeah to deal I love them glad they gave you 20 percent whooohoio but man you got someone's package not good. I have only ordered with them once well twice but one order got canceled the other was my wallet. 
So happy for you bag twin


----------



## smileydimples

_jssaa said:


> I also purchased the blush selma! So excited. I got it price matched through Nordstrom (international live chat) and he honoured it straight away even though I mentioned the additional promo code AND that Bloomingdales is also shipping to Aus for $15 (Nordstrom is charging $38 for shipping). The live chat rep I spoke to from Bloomingdales (also from Border free) was rude though
> 
> I was a little bummed because I wanted to purchase through L&T's friends and family sale but they don't ship that bag to Australia, but this deal is so much better!



Yeah !!! So happy for you!! Gotta love nordstrom


----------



## Ackm

My aqua selma


----------



## Pammy85

Ackm said:


> My aqua selma




Very pretty and nice! Love the Colour!


----------



## MKbaglover

2 stars said:


> Ban island doesn't sound too bad as long as there's drinks and a beach involved. :lolots:


I'm joining ban island too as my husband (who is in New York for work ) has bought me a surprise- a tile blue medium selma he is too good so I am (finally) now on a ban for his sake.

He sent me some pics from the shop, he won't be back for a while so no reveal pics.  Would people like to see the pics?


----------



## Pammy85

MKbaglover said:


> I'm joining ban island too as my husband (who is in New York for work ) has bought me a surprise- a tile blue medium selma he is too good so I am (finally) now on a ban for his sake.
> 
> 
> 
> He sent me some pics from the shop, he won't be back for a while so no reveal pics.  Would people like to see the pics?




Yes please. Kindly post up the pics? [emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> bloomingdales.com  has the Med Selma in Blush on sale for $223.50 plus an extra $50 off today = $173.50!!



What a bargain! Did you purchase BeachBagGal?
I'm so jel of you US girls getting all the sales!



_jssaa said:


> I also purchased the blush selma! So excited. I got it price matched through Nordstrom (international live chat) and he honoured it straight away even though I mentioned the additional promo code AND that Bloomingdales is also shipping to Aus for $15 (Nordstrom is charging $38 for shipping). The live chat rep I spoke to from Bloomingdales (also from Border free) was rude though
> 
> I was a little bummed because I wanted to purchase through L&T's friends and family sale but they don't ship that bag to Australia, but this deal is so much better!



Congrats jssaa! When do you receive Blush? Hope you love it as much as I do, it really does go with everything. Do post pics when she arrives. Did you get it with or without studs?



MKbaglover said:


> I'm joining ban island too as my husband (who is in New York for work ) has bought me a surprise- a tile blue medium selma he is too good so I am (finally) now on a ban for his sake.
> 
> He sent me some pics from the shop, he won't be back for a while so no reveal pics.  Would people like to see the pics?



Oo yes please for pics. Your DH is a star! So thoughtful!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ackm said:


> My aqua selma



So pretty!


----------



## MKbaglover

Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526



I think you made a great choice. I would have also chosen the Selma. Defo.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I think you made a great choice. I would have also chosen the Selma. Defo.


Thank you, some bags suit certain colours and I didn't think the Sutton looked as good in this colour.  I really can't wait to get it and see it in real life, I can't even say how close the pics are to the real colour!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, some bags suit certain colours and I didn't think the Sutton looked as good in this colour.  I really can't wait to get it and see it in real life, I can't even say how close the pics are to the real colour!




Wow the color is gorgeous!!! I hope the color looks true to pictures too. So glad you chose this over pear! Your husband is so sweet to take pics!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow the color is gorgeous!!! I hope the color looks true to pictures too. So glad you chose this over pear! Your husband is so sweet to take pics!!!


I hope the pics are true to colour! He is so sweet, he asked me to send a pic of my entire collection so he didn't duplicate something.  He then showed the SA  for advice and she showed some different bags.  She was really helpful and set up the comparison bags for him to photograph and made sure he got a 25% voucher etc.


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I migoht like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526



I hope this is true to color! My tile Selma should be here on Thursday and the more pics I see of this color, the more excited I am to receive my bag!


----------



## TnC

Ackm said:


> My aqua selma



Oh nice beautiful color! It's gorgeous


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526



I really do love tile blue .. I have went back and forth on this one love the studs one but hate paying full price so I may go for Selma with friends and family sale or the macys sale


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> I hope the pics are true to colour! He is so sweet, he asked me to send a pic of my entire collection so he didn't duplicate something.  He then showed the SA  for advice and she showed some different bags.  She was really helpful and set up the comparison bags for him to photograph and made sure he got a 25% voucher etc.



Where did you end up buying it at


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> What a bargain! Did you purchase BeachBagGal?
> 
> I'm so jel of you US girls getting all the sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats jssaa! When do you receive Blush? Hope you love it as much as I do, it really does go with everything. Do post pics when she arrives. Did you get it with or without studs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo yes please for pics. Your DH is a star! So thoughtful!




I didn't buy it, but had to share the great deal for others.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> I didn't buy it, but had to share the great deal for others.



Ah that's really kind


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Where did you end up buying it at


He got it in Lord and Taylor in New York. With the 25% off it came to $243 inc tax which is £159- compared to £260 (or £285 for new colours in some places) for a medium Selma here- bargain, I really cannot wait!  He showed me it on FaceTime back at the hotel and I saw it in natural daylight, it looks stunning but that is the closest to seeing it in real life!


----------



## Pammy85

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526




Nice Colour and gorgeous bag! Is it silver hardware? Yes, I do agree with you that Selma looks more gorgeous and the Colour suits Selma. [emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> He got it in Lord and Taylor in New York. With the 25% off it came to $243 inc tax which is £159- compared to £260 (or £285 for new colours in some places) for a medium Selma here- bargain, I really cannot wait!  He showed me it on FaceTime back at the hotel and I saw it in natural daylight, it looks stunning but that is the closest to seeing it in real life!



It really is extortionate how much we have to pay for MK in the UK when you compare to other countries. I say snap up any discount you can! Your DH is so sweet sorting that out!


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> I hope this is true to color! My tile Selma should be here on Thursday and the more pics I see of this color, the more excited I am to receive my bag!


I will look forward to seeing your pics as you will get your bag before me!! You can also say if it is similar to the pics but I am pleased with what I have seen in the pics and video clip!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pammy85 said:


> Nice Colour and gorgeous bag! Is it silver hardware? Yes, I do agree with you that Selma looks more gorgeous and the Colour suits Selma. [emoji4]


Thank you, yes it is silver hardware.


----------



## Pammy85

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, yes it is silver hardware.




Tile blue and silver do match. Cool Colour. Very pretty! Your husband is very sweet to get that for u. [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> It really is extortionate how much we have to pay for MK in the UK when you compare to other countries. I say snap up any discount you can! Your DH is so sweet sorting that out!


I know, it is crazy.  I figured I should go for it as even if we do get the colour, it won't be on sale for a long time and even then the medium is hard to come by in popular colours.  I wasn't expecting him to go for a higher priced bag as I have got a few recently, I thought I might get a wallet, or a sale bag that was in the orice bracket he suggested so I was shocked/ exited when he sent the pic.


----------



## Ackm

Ackm said:


> My aqua selma





DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty!


Thank you so much. Now eyeing on that pretty tile blue!


----------



## Ackm

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526


So the color is far different compare to aqua right?


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> I will look forward to seeing your pics as you will get your bag before me!! You can also say if it is similar to the pics but I am pleased with what I have seen in the pics and video clip!



I'll be posting pics as soon as she's in my hands! I am sooooo excited for this color.


----------



## MKbaglover

I have only seen pics of aqua on here (including your beautiful bag) so I can't say! If tile blue hadn't come out aqua might have tempted me but I fell in love with tile blue because it is a little darker, much more my style.  I think they do look quite different!


----------



## OzAndy84

Anyone able to post photos of their new blush purchase yet?  I'm so torn on this.  I recently just joined the selma club like 3 weeks ago.  Purchased the medium pear satchel and fuschia mini messenger.  Will try to upload photos today.  Which I thought was plenty and enough for right now but obviously they are both very bright colors.  Now I see everyone talking about the new blush color and don't know whether I should bite the bullet and order the medium studded messenger, I personally prefer smaller bags and get more use out of them.  Decisions, decisions


----------



## DiamondsForever

OzAndy84 said:


> Anyone able to post photos of their new blush purchase yet?  I'm so torn on this.  I recently just joined the selma club like 3 weeks ago.  Purchased the medium pear satchel and fuschia mini messenger.  Will try to upload photos today.  Which I thought was plenty and enough for right now but obviously they are both very bright colors.  Now I see everyone talking about the new blush color and don't know whether I should bite the bullet and order the medium studded messenger, I personally prefer smaller bags and get more use out of them.  Decisions, decisions



http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/mk-crossbody-messenger-904622.html

Here you go, there are some photos of my blush Selma messenger with studs on this link. HTH!


----------



## Pinkalicious

OzAndy84 said:


> Anyone able to post photos of their new blush purchase yet?  I'm so torn on this.  I recently just joined the selma club like 3 weeks ago.  Purchased the medium pear satchel and fuschia mini messenger.  Will try to upload photos today.  Which I thought was plenty and enough for right now but obviously they are both very bright colors.  Now I see everyone talking about the new blush color and don't know whether I should bite the bullet and order the medium studded messenger, I personally prefer smaller bags and get more use out of them.  Decisions, decisions



The blush color is definitely more neutral and subdued than pear or fuschia. Were you looking to add a neutral to your collection? Could you still return the mini and get the studded blush medium messenger? I personally love blush and think you should get one while it's out But it depends on how much you like your fuschia mini. Or if you could afford to, just get the blush studded medium messenger as I think it is very different from both of your current bags. Just not sure if you wanted another selma style..as blush also comes in other styles that can be worn crossbody, particularly blush ava 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## OzAndy84

Pinkalicious said:


> The blush color is definitely more neutral and subdued than pear or fuschia. Were you looking to add a neutral to your collection? Could you still return the mini and get the studded blush medium messenger? I personally love blush and think you should get one while it's out But it depends on how much you like your fuschia mini. Or if you could afford to, just get the blush studded medium messenger as I think it is very different from both of your current bags. Just not sure if you wanted another selma style..as blush also comes in other styles that can be worn crossbody, particularly blush ava
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


How does the ava compare in size to the selma messenger?  Is there more than one size because the one on lord & taylor doesn't specify.  But yes I was looking for something a little more neutral than what I already own.


----------



## MKbaglover

It's late on a Sunday night here and I had a bit of spare time so I thought I would scan through the Selma club thread from post 1.  It was so interesting! I saw colours I have never seen before but what was more fascinating were the comments.  People were desperate to get the newest popular colours that were selling out, at the start in 2013 it seemed to be Cobalt and a Pearl Grey.  Others were buying bags then returning them to get the next new colour.  Some people bought two three bags in a week and others complained about lettering being crooked- sound familiar?!! It made me laugh anyway, we are just suckered into his clever marketing tactics aren't we!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

OzAndy84 said:


> How does the ava compare in size to the selma messenger?  Is there more than one size because the one on lord & taylor doesn't specify.  But yes I was looking for something a little more neutral than what I already own.



There are 2 sizes of Ava (small and medium) - I posted some pics comparing the 2 in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...g-size-comparisons-904675-1.html#post28573628

I think medium ava might be able to carry more than selma medium messenger, since I compared selma medium messenger to small ava, and they contain about the same, but the selma messenger carries more width wise and ava is a bit taller/more narrow.

Here is the link to the thread w/ the pics I took of medium selma messenger and small ava: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-ava-satchel-902876-25.html

Not sure if small ava comes in blush, but I think Macys has it in blossom, dark dune, navy, black, raspberry


----------



## lillywillowbug

I just ordered the blush medium Selma, but I just got the dark khaki medium Selma last week. Do you think they're too similar to have both?


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> I just ordered the blush medium Selma, but I just got the dark khaki medium Selma last week. Do you think they're too similar to have both?




They're in a similar color family, but blush is def lighter and more pinkish. It can come off as beige pink in some lights. I think DiamondsForever posted some pics in the color comparisons thread as she has dark khaki Selma and blush Selma. She loves them both! I think blush is very unique though.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> They're in a similar color family, but blush is def lighter and more pinkish. It can come off as beige pink in some lights. I think DiamondsForever posted some pics in the color comparisons thread as she has dark khaki Selma and blush Selma. She loves them both! I think blush is very unique though.




Thanks so much! I think I'll have to just compare them once I get the blush Selma to see which I like better. Maybe I can get the dark khaki in the bigger size.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> They're in a similar color family, but blush is def lighter and more pinkish. It can come off as beige pink in some lights. I think DiamondsForever posted some pics in the color comparisons thread as she has dark khaki Selma and blush Selma. She loves them both! I think blush is very unique though.



Haha you're spot on P!



lillywillowbug said:


> Thanks so much! I think I'll have to just compare them once I get the blush Selma to see which I like better. Maybe I can get the dark khaki in the bigger size.



Hi lillywillowbug, I have got both colours and they really are very different IRL. Good idea about getting different sizes. Ive got large DK and Medium Blush. I swapped into Blush this week as the sun is finally shining. Its the best summer colour IMO, hope you love it as well. Did you order the plain or studded satchel?
Pinkalicious is right, there are some pictures of both in the colour comparison thread.


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

I've had mine for almost 2 years and it is still maintaining its shape.


----------



## lillywillowbug

DiamondsForever said:


> Haha you're spot on P!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lillywillowbug, I have got both colours and they really are very different IRL. Good idea about getting different sizes. Ive got large DK and Medium Blush. I swapped into Blush this week as the sun is finally shining. Its the best summer colour IMO, hope you love it as well. Did you order the plain or studded satchel?
> Pinkalicious is right, there are some pictures of both in the colour comparison thread.




Thanks DiamondsForever! I'm excited to get the blush Selma. I think it'll get delivered on Friday. I just looked at your pics and they are different. I think I can justify keeping both or maybe exchanging the dark khaki to the large size like yours. [emoji1]


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know if the medium studded dark dune satchel is exclusive to MK boutiques? I've attached a picture from google.


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> Thanks DiamondsForever! I'm excited to get the blush Selma. I think it'll get delivered on Friday. I just looked at your pics and they are different. I think I can justify keeping both or maybe exchanging the dark khaki to the large size like yours. [emoji1]



Oo Friday is not far away! So exciting! Do post pics when she arrives. Blush goes with almost everything,  hope you love it!


----------



## OzAndy84

I ended up going ahead and ordering the medium messenger with studs in blush from lord & taylor.  I'm new to selmas and this will be my third but the post about the broken strap makes me nervous now.


----------



## DiamondsForever

OzAndy84 said:


> I ended up going ahead and ordering the medium messenger with studs in blush from lord & taylor.  I'm new to selmas and this will be my third but the post about the broken strap makes me nervous now.



Ive also got the Blush Studded messenger and its holding up great! So hope that helps make you feel better  you've got a beautiful new bag coming!


----------



## melissatrv

2 stars said:


> Does anyone know if the medium studded dark dune satchel is exclusive to MK boutiques? I've attached a picture from google.




I saw this today at the MK boutique but have not seen it elsewhere.  I would love it if Macys had it since they have an upcoming friends and family sale


----------



## melissatrv

I am so indecisive!  So I ordered the Studded Blush Selma from Lord and Taylor sale. But then got a super bargain on the non-studded Blush Selma from Bloomingdales ($173!!).  Will have to see both to decide which I like better.  But I also think I might like the Sutton in this color.  Ayiyi!! Then I also ordered Tile Blue from Lord and Taylor and am waiting to compare to the Aqua Marine from the Belk sale to see which I like better.  Michael Kors is killing me lately with all these great colors.  And now there is Dark Dune studded!!!  I need either a money tree or an oxygen tank.  Anyone else feel this way?  I feel like I am on a massive buy/return streak


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> I am so indecisive!  So I ordered the Studded Blush Selma from Lord and Taylor sale. But then got a super bargain on the non-studded Blush Selma from Bloomingdales ($173!!).  Will have to see both to decide which I like better.  But I also think I might like the Sutton in this color.  Ayiyi!! Then I also ordered Tile Blue from Lord and Taylor and am waiting to compare to the Aqua Marine from the Belk sale to see which I like better.  Michael Kors is killing me lately with all these great colors.  And now there is Dark Dune studded!!!  I need either a money tree or an oxygen tank.  Anyone else feel this way?  I feel like I am on a massive buy/return streak




Welcome to my life [emoji13] I think I'm pretty content now but I have 9 MK bags now. Back in January I believe I had 1. It all started with me getting the medium Colette and then it was too small... It opened the door to me selling a bunch of old bags and then buying and returning MKs until I've been satisfied. I'm still waiting on 1 last purchase to arrive but after that I don't think I can take it anymore haha


----------



## LVasquez

MKbaglover said:


> Ok here are the pics of Tile blue medium Selma.  There is also a comparison with medium Sutton as my husband thought I might like it instead, I chose the old faithful Selma!
> View attachment 3022525
> View attachment 3022526



Hi I love this color. Is this at Macys? I have been searching for the medium sutton in tile blue and can not find it.


----------



## 2 stars

melissatrv said:


> I saw this today at the MK boutique but have not seen it elsewhere.  I would love it if Macys had it since they have an upcoming friends and family sale



Me too! Guess we will have to wait and see. 



melissatrv said:


> I am so indecisive!  So I ordered the Studded Blush Selma from Lord and Taylor sale. But then got a super bargain on the non-studded Blush Selma from Bloomingdales ($173!!).  Will have to see both to decide which I like better.  But I also think I might like the Sutton in this color.  Ayiyi!! Then I also ordered Tile Blue from Lord and Taylor and am waiting to compare to the Aqua Marine from the Belk sale to see which I like better.  Michael Kors is killing me lately with all these great colors.  And now there is Dark Dune studded!!!  I need either a money tree or an oxygen tank.  Anyone else feel this way?  I feel like I am on a massive buy/return streak



I'm on the same boat as you are. I had purchased e/w hamilton in dark dune since the studded selma was nowhere to be found. Now i'm thinking about returning the hamilton to wait for a sale on the studded selma. Then again a part of me wants to keep the hamilton because I already have 4 other selmas.  #thestruggle
I personally think blush looks better in smaller bags.


----------



## MKbaglover

LVasquez said:


> Hi I love this color. Is this at Macys? I have been searching for the medium sutton in tile blue and can not find it.


It was in Lord and Taylor!


----------



## 2 stars

Miss Blush arrives tomorrow  

I'm a little scared given the fact both EB selma's from Bloomies arrived in super tiny boxes. They had crease marks from the handles. I had to go get an exchange at my nearest Bloomies which is an hour away. Did you guys know Bloomies doesn't keep handbags in their packaging? I'm referring to the outside wrapping and plastic bag. All this is taken off when they receive their inventory.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Miss Blush arrives tomorrow
> 
> I'm a little scared given the fact both EB selma's from Bloomies arrived in super tiny boxes. They had crease marks from the handles. I had to go get an exchange at my nearest Bloomies which is an hour away. Did you guys know Bloomies doesn't keep handbags in their packaging? I'm referring to the outside wrapping and plastic bag. All this is taken off when they receive their inventory.



Exciting! 

Looking forward to seeing pictures, hope you will be pleased with your purchase. Hope they send it in the dust bag at least? Sounds like a quick way to spoil a lot of inventory to me.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures, hope you will be pleased with your purchase. Hope they send it in the dust bag at least? Sounds like a quick way to spoil a lot of inventory to me.



I should have had it delivered to work since I'll be here til 5. While at Bloomies I inspected 3 eb selma's before I found 1 that was up to my liking. They all had either scuff or glue marks, one even had crooked handles.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I should have had it delivered to work since I'll be here til 5. While at Bloomies I inspected 3 eb selma's before I found 1 that was up to my liking. They all had either scuff or glue marks, one even had crooked handles.



Yes you should have  I have mine being delivered to work it should be here tomorrow too, then my Bowery sometime this week also, hopefully darn tracking. Cant wait!!!
Yeah twin i hope yours come looking good this time


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Yes you should have  I have mine being delivered to work it should be here tomorrow too, then my Bowery sometime this week also, hopefully darn tracking. Cant wait!!!
> Yeah twin i hope yours come looking good this time



Can't wait to see the Bowery! That's a beautiful bag! Post lots of pics


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Yes you should have  I have mine being delivered to work it should be here tomorrow too, then my Bowery sometime this week also, hopefully darn tracking. Cant wait!!!
> Yeah twin i hope yours come looking good this time



Happy Blush day to you too Smileydimples!


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> I should have had it delivered to work since I'll be here til 5. While at Bloomies I inspected 3 eb selma's before I found 1 that was up to my liking. They all had either scuff or glue marks, one even had crooked handles.





DiamondsForever said:


> Happy Blush day to you too Smileydimples!



Thank you so much   I love your blush bags


----------



## LVasquez

MKbaglover said:


> It was in Lord and Taylor!



Thank you.  I looked on their site and it's not there


----------



## MKbaglover

LVasquez said:


> Thank you.  I looked on their site and it's not there


Here you go!
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...leather-medium-zip-satchel-0102-30t3slms2l--1


----------



## LVasquez

Thank you!


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> Yes you should have  I have mine being delivered to work it should be here tomorrow too, then my Bowery sometime this week also, hopefully darn tracking. Cant wait!!!
> Yeah twin i hope yours come looking good this time



I'm crossing my fingers it comes in a big enough box with the handles up right. I've been stressing myself out just thinking about this. It's no longer on the website so idk what's going to happen if it comes damaged.


----------



## melissatrv

Oh gosh I hope your Blush arrives unscathed. Around the holidays I ordered Grape Selma from Bloomingdales and they shipped it in an envelope.  Not even a padded envelope, just one of those plastic envelopes with no padding.  I was horrified!!  Luckily it was not damaged.  I called to complain but had thrown away the packing slip.  The packing slip has the ID of the person who packed it.  Just FYI in case.  I am expecting my non-studded Blush from there also, so lets both keep fingers crossed!






2 stars said:


> Miss Blush arrives tomorrow
> 
> I'm a little scared given the fact both EB selma's from Bloomies arrived in super tiny boxes. They had crease marks from the handles. I had to go get an exchange at my nearest Bloomies which is an hour away. Did you guys know Bloomies doesn't keep handbags in their packaging? I'm referring to the outside wrapping and plastic bag. All this is taken off when they receive their inventory.


----------



## mteat2987

Did the medium selma messenger ever come in pomegranate? I have been trying to search this forum, ebay, poshmark,etc., with no success.


----------



## melissatrv

mteat2987 said:


> Did the medium selma messenger ever come in pomegranate? I have been trying to search this forum, ebay, poshmark,etc., with no success.


 
I cannot answer but will say that is a color I always wish I had acquired


----------



## MDT

mteat2987 said:


> Did the medium selma messenger ever come in pomegranate? I have been trying to search this forum, ebay, poshmark,etc., with no success.



I know there was a studded version. Not sure if there was one without studs.


----------



## smileydimples

Look what just arrived .... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Blush medium Selma 
Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Look what just arrived ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027245
> View attachment 3027246
> View attachment 3027247
> View attachment 3027248
> View attachment 3027249
> 
> Blush medium Selma
> Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



So beautiful!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Look what just arrived ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027245
> View attachment 3027246
> View attachment 3027247
> View attachment 3027248
> View attachment 3027249
> 
> Blush medium Selma
> Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Yay it came!! How much do you love it?!! Looks stunning in the photos. Congratulations! 

You've captured the pink tones so well! Would be great in the ref library.


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay it came!! How much do you love it?!! Looks stunning in the photos. Congratulations!
> 
> You've captured the pink tones so well! Would be great in the ref library.




Thank you 
I will add it there 
 I love it....  It is such a pretty color very different.Just a unique color. 
Yeah I am so glad I was able to capture the color in pictures sometime it is so hard. I put it in the Selma ref. Anywhere else?


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Thank you
> I will add it there
> I love it....  It is such a pretty color very different.Just a unique color.
> Yeah I am so glad I was able to capture the color in pictures sometime it is so hard. I put it in the Selma ref. Anywhere else?



I'd pop her in the pink bags thread too! She is so lovely and gorgeous  perfect for summer. Glad you're pleased. She looks perfect, no defects.


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd pop her in the pink bags thread too! She is so lovely and gorgeous  perfect for summer. Glad you're pleased. She looks perfect, no defects.



Okay, I just put her in there  Thank you, Yes she came perfect I do see a glue spot but I have some Cadillac handbag wipes I'll use on it see if it comes off!!! So thankful for that, and the best part is I have no regrets or second guesses one her. She is so pretty and with such a great deal who can complain.I can see why you have the small studded and the Selma its such a great color, you cant help it!!! I love your studded blush . When you look at them do they look like 2 different bags?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Look what just arrived ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027245
> View attachment 3027246
> View attachment 3027247
> View attachment 3027248
> View attachment 3027249
> 
> Blush medium Selma
> Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jitterenn

I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.

BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.


----------



## Pinkalicious

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I am speechless, this is so pretty! And yes it's a new one since it came out and no one has posted it here before but I've seen stock pics. Congratulations this one is worth full price and more! Definitely rare and hard to find.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.


 
She's a beauty, congrats!  I've learned if I really love a bag, to go ahead and get it - especially if it might sell out. If you love her and will carry her, it's worth it.


----------



## jitterenn

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty, congrats!  I've learned if I really love a bag, to go ahead and get it - especially if it might sell out. If you love her and will carry her, it's worth it.





Pinkalicious said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I am speechless, this is so pretty! And yes it's a new one since it came out and no one has posted it here before but I've seen stock pics. Congratulations this one is worth full price and more! Definitely rare and hard to find.



Thank you guys!! I'm so excited. I was so scared that Macy's shipping would be horrible (as some of you have said). The bag came nicely wrapped but with no padding. 

It's the blossom/ rose/ white colorblock medium  So excited to start using it!! I'm making sure not to wear pants that may color transfer; my shorts today color transferred onto a cheap bag I was wearing (thank you for the test run).


----------



## MKbaglover

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.


This is a beautiful colour combination, congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.


Such a pretty color combo! I love colorblocking on bags.


----------



## smileydimples

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.



Congrats she is pretty you should get a price adjustment Sunday for the private sale of you didn't get 25 percent off


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Look what just arrived ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027245
> View attachment 3027246
> View attachment 3027247
> View attachment 3027248
> View attachment 3027249
> 
> Blush medium Selma
> Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


 


jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.


 
Both of these are beauties!


----------



## jitterenn

smileydimples said:


> Congrats she is pretty you should get a price adjustment Sunday for the private sale of you didn't get 25 percent off



OMG how do I do this??


----------



## smileydimples

jitterenn said:


> OMG how do I do this??



Bring your receipt in to the store and they will price adjust it or return it and buy it back


----------



## jitterenn

smileydimples said:


> Congrats she is pretty you should get a price adjustment Sunday for the private sale of you didn't get 25 percent off





smileydimples said:


> Bring your receipt in to the store and they will price adjust it or return it and buy it back



Thank you so much! Sorry for another question, but is it this upcoming Sunday at Macy's?


----------



## smileydimples

jitterenn said:


> Thank you so much! Sorry for another question, but is it this upcoming Sunday at Macy's?



no worries I dont mind at all , yes this Sunday 
your so welcome happy to share the deal every little bit helps
or like me every little bit helps to buy another bag lol
I would bring your bag with you just in case I would hate for you to go there and they tell you to have it better safe than sorry


----------



## jitterenn

smileydimples said:


> no worries I dont mind at all , yes this Sunday
> your so welcome happy to share the deal every little bit helps
> or like me every little bit helps to buy another bag lol
> I would bring your bag with you just in case I would hate for you to go there and they tell you to have it better safe than sorry



How did you find out about it?? Need to know for future references haha


----------



## smileydimples

jitterenn said:


> How did you find out about it?? Need to know for future references haha



Hahahahaha My girl at Macy's had let me know since they were pre selling for it. But the weird thing is not all Macy's were pre selling. Here to help anytime


----------



## MDT

Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it



Congrats just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it



Perfect for summer!  really beautiful!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Okay, I just put her in there  Thank you, Yes she came perfect I do see a glue spot but I have some Cadillac handbag wipes I'll use on it see if it comes off!!! So thankful for that, and the best part is I have no regrets or second guesses one her. She is so pretty and with such a great deal who can complain.I can see why you have the small studded and the Selma its such a great color, you cant help it!!! I love your studded blush . When you look at them do they look like 2 different bags?



That's the best feeling when you just know you're keeping a bag and its perfect for you. The blush messenger and satchel are totally different bags! I probably reach for blush satchel more but I love them both. Its crazy how much this little bag goes with. And get ready for compliments on the colour


----------



## DiamondsForever

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.



Wowwe!  this is stunning! What a lovely choice. This is defo new, first one ive seen photos of on here.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it




I just saw this in store today and that's a great description!

I ordered a tile blue and turquoise bag sight unseen till tile blue today. I like my summer blue more so will return tile blue. I'm waiting to see if I'll like turquoise more or not


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> I just saw this in store today and that's a great description!
> 
> I ordered a tile blue and turquoise bag sight unseen till tile blue today. I like my summer blue more so will return tile blue. I'm waiting to see if I'll like turquoise more or not



I'm curious to see how turquoise differs. The photos on the MK site look like tile blue on dept store sites, so who knows.


----------



## smileydimples

So I wanted Tile, when I first saw it in the Michael Kors book I wanted the studded messenger. I have nothing in medium messenger, and the color I love it. But I was too afraid it was like Aqua and I have a large Aqua Selma.Then I didn't want to pay full price for it so I decided I was going to get a small Sutton at Macy's with the private sale plus since I finally got my gift card in the mail for my credit for my damaged Selma. Well then I saw Lord and Taylor got the Tile Studded Messenger and nearly fell over:ban: and thought oh great what the heck am I going to do since I was trying not to spend any funds. Well after talking to Pinklicious I decided to order it since no tax and  25 percent off and its the one my heart really wanted. Plus I have a 80.00 credit from Macy's with my price adjustment coming, 42.00 from Belk for returning a wallet plus July my Mr rebates check comes in for 120.00. So this girl needs one serious ban, especially since I still have to pick my pre sale up from Macys the 14th. And wait till I show you my stuff..Serous purse whore..beware an alarm should go off when I go into Macy's , Michael Kors, Nordstrom..Beware purse whore entering the building..purse whore watch out may buy many purses!!! This was supose to be exclusive to Michael Kors but I guess not.
Thanks to all the Tile purses and pictures popping up, I am now waiting for this Stud Muffin


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> So I wanted Tile, when I first saw it in the Michael Kors book I wanted the studded messenger. I have nothing in medium messenger, and the color I love it. But I was too afraid it was like Aqua and I have a large Aqua Selma.Then I didn't want to pay full price for it so I decided I was going to get a small Sutton at Macy's with the private sale plus since I finally got my gift card in the mail for my credit for my damaged Selma. Well then I saw Lord and Taylor got the Tile Studded Messenger and nearly fell over:ban: and thought oh great what the heck am I going to do since I was trying not to spend any funds. Well after talking to Pinklicious I decided to order it since no tax and  25 percent off and its the one my heart really wanted. Plus I have a 80.00 credit from Macy's with my price adjustment coming, 42.00 from Belk for returning a wallet plus July my Mr rebates check comes in for 120.00. So this girl needs one serious ban, especially since I still have to pick my pre sale up from Macys the 14th. And wait till I show you my stuff..Serous purse whore..beware an alarm should go off when I go into Macy's , Michael Kors, Nordstrom..Beware purse whore entering the building..purse whore watch out may buy many purses!!! This was supose to be exclusive to Michael Kors but I guess not.
> Thanks to all the Tile purses and pictures popping up, I am now waiting for this Stud Muffin



Awesome! The studded messenger wasn't on L&T website when I ordered my Selma the other day. Probably a good thing because I would have had a terrible time deciding on only ONE!  You must post pics when you get her!!!  I think tile is different enough from aqua to justify having both. Aqua is a little bit darker and more saturated, not to mention more green than tile.


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Awesome! The studded messenger wasn't on L&T website when I ordered my Selma the other day. Probably a good thing because I would have had a terrible time deciding on only ONE!  You must post pics when you get her!!!  I think tile is different enough from aqua to justify having both. Aqua is a little bit darker and more saturated, not to mention more green than tile.



I know..... I wish I had not of looked, but glad I did that way I didnt settle for something else. I will be sure to post pictures when she comes. Hopefully she will be here by Monday  Then I will get a picture of them side by side too


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> So I wanted Tile, when I first saw it in the Michael Kors book I wanted the studded messenger. I have nothing in medium messenger, and the color I love it. But I was too afraid it was like Aqua and I have a large Aqua Selma.Then I didn't want to pay full price for it so I decided I was going to get a small Sutton at Macy's with the private sale plus since I finally got my gift card in the mail for my credit for my damaged Selma. Well then I saw Lord and Taylor got the Tile Studded Messenger and nearly fell over:ban: and thought oh great what the heck am I going to do since I was trying not to spend any funds. Well after talking to Pinklicious I decided to order it since no tax and  25 percent off and its the one my heart really wanted. Plus I have a 80.00 credit from Macy's with my price adjustment coming, 42.00 from Belk for returning a wallet plus July my Mr rebates check comes in for 120.00. So this girl needs one serious ban, especially since I still have to pick my pre sale up from Macys the 14th. And wait till I show you my stuff..Serous purse whore..beware an alarm should go off when I go into Macy's , Michael Kors, Nordstrom..Beware purse whore entering the building..purse whore watch out may buy many purses!!! This was supose to be exclusive to Michael Kors but I guess not.
> Thanks to all the Tile purses and pictures popping up, I am now waiting for this Stud Muffin


OMG YAY!!! I can't wait to see pix!!! LOVE the color, LOVE the Messenger...and with the studs...win! win! This is a def must!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> I know..... I wish I had not of looked, but glad I did that way I didnt settle for something else. I will be sure to post pictures when she comes. Hopefully she will be here by Monday  Then I will get a picture of them side by side too



When you get all your new bags you need to do a family MK photo session! Would love to see your whole collection


----------



## 2 stars

Ok ladies my medium blush selma arrived. I'm so happy to say she was packaged perfectly. It came in a big enough box with all the original wrapping still on. My receipt even came in an envelope as you can see from the second picture. She is perfect 
I also included a pic with her sister Miss Blue.

Excuse the lighting, my bedroom doesn't have good lighting.


----------



## Versigirl

Alright so I previously posted about this. My Medium Selma has a bump in it....seems to be in the actual leather. About the size of a bug bite. It's hard and sticks out....would you return this bag or am I being crazy????


----------



## TnC

Versigirl said:


> Alright so I previously posted about this. My Medium Selma has a bump in it....seems to be in the actual leather. About the size of a bug bite. It's hard and sticks out....would you return this bag or am I being crazy????



Can I see a pic? And where is it located? If it really bothers me I would do an exchange for sure.


----------



## Versigirl

Sorry I have been trying to upload a pic and can't seem to get it to load. It's in the front off to the side...I think it's an imperfection in the leather


----------



## melissatrv

Yay!  Happy Dancing for you, know you were so excited for this one!  The blush is lovely, cannot wait for my non-studded to arrive




smileydimples said:


> Look what just arrived ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027245
> View attachment 3027246
> View attachment 3027247
> View attachment 3027248
> View attachment 3027249
> 
> Blush medium Selma
> Nordstrom price matched for me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## MDT

Versigirl said:


> Alright so I previously posted about this. My Medium Selma has a bump in it....seems to be in the actual leather. About the size of a bug bite. It's hard and sticks out....would you return this bag or am I being crazy????



I would return a bag if anything about it bothered me. If you're anything like me, I can't unseen a defect and it'll drive me crazy. I'd exchange it for another one.


----------



## keishapie1973

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.



This is so pretty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Pammy85

2 stars said:


> Ok ladies my medium blush selma arrived. I'm so happy to say she was packaged perfectly. It came in a big enough box with all the original wrapping still on. My receipt even came in an envelope as you can see from the second picture. She is perfect
> I also included a pic with her sister Miss Blue.
> 
> Excuse the lighting, my bedroom doesn't have good lighting.




Hi,

Nice medium blush Selma! Very pretty! Enjoy your bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Pammy85

jitterenn said:


> I'M IN THE CLUB. I've been eyeing this bag and the sutton for over a year; I bought the sutton and decided I didnt like it so I sold it. And I was going to stop buying bags... until I saw this GORGEOUS color combination. (I'm a sucker for pink things) I'm in love!! I didn't get a good deal on this at all though; I was scared that since it's a seasonal color it was an old one and would sell out, but now I'm thinking it's a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I DON'T REGRET THIS.




This bag looks so gorgeous and pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## ellao

Didn't know this club even existed... Should have joined about a year ago. But here is my darling, MK large Selma in black leather. I love her as much as I did when I bought her. Still my favourite bag


----------



## Bootlover07

Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?


----------



## MDT

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912



Get it, it looks great on you! I love mandarin!


----------



## melissatrv

I think it looks great too!




Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912



I think it looks perfect on you...


----------



## ubo22

ellao said:


> Didn't know this club even existed... Should have joined about a year ago. But here is my darling, MK large Selma in black leather. I love her as much as I did when I bought her. Still my favourite bag



This is a classic in black!  



Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912



Medium mandarin looks good on you.  Great pop of color!  &#128515;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912



What?! This medium size looks perfect on you!!! good choice!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912



I personally think it looks good on you size wise and is also a good pop of color.   Looks great against your denim.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I was at Macy's and I pre-saled a medium mandarin Selma for 180. I adore mandarin but wondering if medium looks weird on me? I have a large pearl grey and prefer that size but  I thought that the bright color might be a bit much on the large. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029911
> View attachment 3029912


Looks great on you! Love that color!


----------



## lillywillowbug

My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3030381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.



I'd say yes definitely very different! I'd keep both. Are you still thinking about swapping DK for the large size?


----------



## LVasquez

MDT said:


> Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it



She is beautiful.  I am obsessed with this color. I want one of everything in this color.


----------



## lillywillowbug

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd say yes definitely very different! I'd keep both. Are you still thinking about swapping DK for the large size?




I'm going to see if I can exchange it this weekend. But I really like the medium size.


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> I'm going to see if I can exchange it this weekend. But I really like the medium size.



If you prefer the medium size, why not keep it? Medium satchel is the most versatile size IMO. DK and Blush are very different colours.


----------



## lillywillowbug

DiamondsForever said:


> If you prefer the medium size, why not keep it? Medium satchel is the most versatile size IMO. DK and Blush are very different colours.




I think you're absolutely right. The color of the blush is so different in daylight too. Really love both. I think I will keep both mediums [emoji39]


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> I think you're absolutely right. The color of the blush is so different in daylight too. Really love both. I think I will keep both mediums [emoji39]



 good plan! Have you been using Blush? Such a great colour for summer.


----------



## lillywillowbug

DiamondsForever said:


> good plan! Have you been using Blush? Such a great colour for summer.




I just got the blush yesterday, but I will be using her today. Such a nice color.


----------



## TnC

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3030381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.



Ooh so beautiful! I say YES keep both! They are perfect colors and definitely different from each other.


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3030381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.


These are really different colors even though they're in the same color family.  I'd decide to keep based on my wardrobe and other current handbag colors.


----------



## smileydimples

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3030381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.



I say keep both they are two different colors and worth keeping and blush is such a unique color. Dark khaki is a really nice color&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Luv2Shop1

MDT said:


> Miss tile blue medium Selma arrived a day early from Lord & Taylor. I am so excited about this bag. It's the perfect mix of blue and green, IMO.  More green than summer blue, but more blue than aqua. I absolutely love it



It's a gorgeous color! I hope you enjoy yours as well.

I just received mine from L&T today--in a box, with full factory wrapping. Perfection!! Whew!!


----------



## MDT

Luv2Shop1 said:


> It's a gorgeous color! I hope you enjoy yours as well.
> 
> I just received mine from L&T today--in a box, with full factory wrapping. Perfection!! Whew!!



Mine also came in a roomy box, lots of padding and the full factory wrapping! Best experience I've had!! I wasn't so sure since I've never ordered from them before, but I will be back! See ya, Macy's!


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3030381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium dark khaki and medium blush Selmas. Do you ladies think they are different enough to keep both? I really do like both.



they're different colors for sure, but i also like to have different styles in similar colors. i have blossom and dark dune and blush which are all pretty neutrals but they are in different styles. i think blush looks pretty in any style so you cant go wrong, but if you love medium selma satchel then why change what you like if you will get use out of both of them


----------



## lillywillowbug

smileydimples said:


> I say keep both they are two different colors and worth keeping and blush is such a unique color. Dark khaki is a really nice color[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




I just used blush Selma today and will be keeping both. Love both a lot.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> they're different colors for sure, but i also like to have different styles in similar colors. i have blossom and dark dune and blush which are all pretty neutrals but they are in different styles. i think blush looks pretty in any style so you cant go wrong, but if you love medium selma satchel then why change what you like if you will get use out of both of them




I thought about getting the larger Selma in dark khaki, but I think the medium works better for me. I used the blush Selma today and loved it. I will probably keep the medium dark khaki too. If I have time, I will stop by Macy's on Sunday to see if I see other styles In dark khaki that I might like. I'm a sucker for neutral colored bags. I'm hoping to see the medium Ava, but that doesn't look like it comes in dark khaki.


----------



## jitterenn

lillywillowbug said:


> I thought about getting the larger Selma in dark khaki, but I think the medium works better for me. I used the blush Selma today and loved it. I will probably keep the medium dark khaki too. If I have time, I will stop by Macy's on Sunday to see if I see other styles In dark khaki that I might like. I'm a sucker for neutral colored bags. I'm hoping to see the medium Ava, but that doesn't look like it comes in dark khaki.



blush is so pretty!! reminds me of cameo from Prada, but wish blush was pinker  Would have been my favorite color!


----------



## lillywillowbug

jitterenn said:


> blush is so pretty!! reminds me of cameo from Prada, but wish blush was pinker  Would have been my favorite color!




It is really pretty. I just ordered the medium Ava too in blush [emoji4].


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> It is really pretty. I just ordered the medium Ava too in blush [emoji4].



 Blush is very addictive! I think most of us Blush girls have brought multiple bags. Looking forward to Ava pictures! Small or medium?


----------



## lillywillowbug

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush is very addictive! I think most of us Blush girls have brought multiple bags. Looking forward to Ava pictures! Small or medium?




Medium. I ordered it with Lord and Taylor last night and now I see there's an additional $20 off on top off the Friends and Family discount. Aargh! Oh well. I'm excited to get the Ava. I saw the small Ava in black at Macy's last week and it was a little too small for me.


----------



## TnC

lillywillowbug said:


> Medium. I ordered it with Lord and Taylor last night and now I see there's an additional $20 off on top off the Friends and Family discount. Aargh! Oh well. I'm excited to get the Ava. I saw the small Ava in black at Macy's last week and it was a little too small for me.



I also ordered blush Ava from L&T but last week. I wonder if they do price adjustments?


----------



## lillywillowbug

TnC said:


> I also ordered blush Ava from L&T but last week. I wonder if they do price adjustments?




They said to order again and just return the one I ordered last night. I don't know if it's worth the hassle. I would have to ship it back  They wouldn't do a price adjustment on my order.


----------



## TnC

lillywillowbug said:


> They said to order again and just return the one I ordered last night. I don't know if it's worth the hassle. I would have to ship it back  They wouldn't do a price adjustment on my order.



Aw that sucks!


----------



## DiamondsForever

lillywillowbug said:


> Medium. I ordered it with Lord and Taylor last night and now I see there's an additional $20 off on top off the Friends and Family discount. Aargh! Oh well. I'm excited to get the Ava. I saw the small Ava in black at Macy's last week and it was a little too small for me.



Looking forward to seeing pictutes / mod shots. When does medium Ava arrive? I love the look of Ava but the crossbody strap is reportedly too short for us tall girls. I suggested to DH earlier I might like a "spare" medium Selma for when this one gives out.. He didn't find it funny... until I mentioned the price of Prada....


----------



## melbo

Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!


----------



## tflowers921

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!




I love this color combo! What a great hubs you have


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!



Melbo your DH had such great taste! What a gorgeous bag!!  wowwe, so lovely.


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> I love this color combo! What a great hubs you have




i Love it too! I'm in shock! 




DiamondsForever said:


> Melbo your DH had such great taste! What a gorgeous bag!!  wowwe, so lovely.


TY! He's awesome! I won't lie, he's got great style! I'm very lucky!


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!



Lucky lady! My husband would have no idea what color or style or anything to get me even though he sees my bags every day! LOL


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> Lucky lady! My husband would have no idea what color or style or anything to get me even though he sees my bags every day! LOL



Lol! To be honest, I asked him what made him pick the style/color and he said he "just liked it". I'll take that any day if it  means a new purse &#128091; &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## smileydimples

Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy


----------



## tdungey

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy



What a deal!!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy




So happy you finally got your electric blue beauty! And such a great price


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy


Oooo yay!!! Finally you can enjoy having a bag in good shape!!! LOVE that color!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy



You got an amazing deal/ steal!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy



Glad to hear you are happy with all the things that were happening.   Agree, super sweet deal on a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy


Congrats! What a steal, I wish we had deals like that at the very few stores that carry MK where I shop.


----------



## Pammy85

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!




Wow! Your hubby is very nice to u! My hubby never even notice which bag I like and he would say "it's just a bag", oh my gosh! Very nice of him to surprise u [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy



Wow, did I read that right?! Holy molly, that is a sweet deal! Congrats and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## melbo

Pammy85 said:


> Wow! Your hubby is very nice to u! My hubby never even notice which bag I like and he would say "it's just a bag", oh my gosh! Very nice of him to surprise u [emoji4]



Lol, he's said that in past, but after all the buys and returns, I'm really glad we've established the "it's just a bag"  is not just any bag, lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!


This is a beautiful set.  I like the fact that they match as we often just get a few bags then after a while maybe a wallet that goes with a few bags, to get both at the same time to match is a luxury!!  It's funny though my husband would also tend to want me to match wallets, I usually just clash colours.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!



Very pretty set!!!


----------



## 2 stars

Medium blush selma with me at work today.


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> This is a beautiful set.  I like the fact that they match as we often just get a few bags then after a while maybe a wallet that goes with a few bags, to get both at the same time to match is a luxury!!  It's funny though my husband would also tend to want me to match wallets, I usually just clash colours.



It's very true! I like to buy one wallet and replace it only when it's falling apart! DH also likes to color coordinate. Not complicated at all &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> very pretty set!!!



ty!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Medium blush selma with me at work today.



Sooo adorbs! Love the charm!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!



So pretty. You are one lucky lady!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Sooo adorbs! Love the charm!



Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Medium blush selma with me at work today.



So pretty and your charm is perfect on it.


----------



## Minkette

Mandarin Selma on this hot day!


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Selma on this hot day!


I love this, I almost got this colour but my husband liked the tile blue- I wasn't going to argue as it was a gift!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo yay!!! Finally you can enjoy having a bag in good shape!!! LOVE that color!



Thank you!!!
Yes finally it only took many many bags to get it, but I guess it was worth it  since the price was out of this world Sapphire is just yummy 



keishapie1973 said:


> You got an amazing deal/ steal!!!!



So happy I was there at the right time 



myluvofbags said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with all the things that were happening.   Agree, super sweet deal on a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!



THank you 



loveatfirstshop said:


> Congrats! What a steal, I wish we had deals like that at the very few stores that carry MK where I shop.



Thank you, I dont always get deals like this once in a blue moon I will find one. I didnt think I would ever find one again



melbo said:


> Wow, did I read that right?! Holy molly, that is a sweet deal! Congrats and enjoy your new baby!



Thank you, Yes you did... I couldnt believe when she rung it up I nearly fell over


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Yes finally it only took many many bags to get it, but I guess it was worth it  since the price was out of this world Sapphire is just yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I was there at the right time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I dont always get deals like this once in a blue moon I will find one. I didnt think I would ever find one again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Yes you did... I couldnt believe when she rung it up I nearly fell over




Must've been an error! I've never seen any that low even on clearance


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Selma on this hot day!



Beautiful! What colour outfit are you wearing her with?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Must've been an error! I've never seen any that low even on clearance



I have gotten a couple of bags like this... Studded Chocolate Selma I got for 89.00 my leather hamilton with slouchy leather 100.00. I didnt think I would find anything else low like this. Since I saw them bringing all the old stuff back and it was still higher priced. Maybe they were all errors, but they made my day!!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I have gotten a couple of bags like this... Studded Chocolate Selma I got for 89.00 my leather hamilton with slouchy leather 100.00. I didnt think I would find anything else low like this. Since I saw them bringing all the old stuff back and it was still higher priced. Maybe they were all errors, but they made my day!!




That's great for sure no matter the reason


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> That's great for sure no matter the reason



Yup  Sometimes just scanning older items you'll find something. Always worth a try


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! My new MD messenger in navy/white/peanut w/matching wallet!


The messenger/wallet set is so pretty.  Your hubby has great taste!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy


Bag twins!    Great choice in sapphire.


----------



## tflowers921

smileydimples said:


> Very happy to say my large sapphire Selma I picked up from pre sale for 60.00 looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032030
> View attachment 3032031
> View attachment 3032032
> View attachment 3032033
> View attachment 3032034
> 
> Couldn't be more happy after all the trouble and the deal was so sweet I don't know how but I'm very happy




How did you get this for 60?!?! Amazing deal on a great bag!


----------



## lluuccka

My navy and white selma


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> My navy and white selma




I love both of these!!! [emoji7]


----------



## lluuccka

keishapie1973 said:


> I love both of these!!! [emoji7]


Thanks! Surprise - me too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Selma on this hot day!





lluuccka said:


> My navy and white selma



Both are so pretty!
Is white saffiano hard to keep clean? Would interested to know how you avoid colour transfer?


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!    Great choice in sapphire.




Why thank you ... Hi Twin [emoji3]



tflowers921 said:


> How did you get this for 60?!?! Amazing deal on a great bag!




after it being marked down extra 25 percent off clearance then extra 25 for private sale. They were pre selling for the private even while cleanse was on sale , so it made it super low


----------



## lluuccka

DiamondsForever said:


> Both are so pretty!
> Is white saffiano hard to keep clean? Would interested to know how you avoid colour transfer?


It's quite hard to keep it clean. I wear blue jeans and I have some blue color on this bag  Do you have any tips to keep it clean and without color transfer? Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful! What colour outfit are you wearing her with?



Skater dress


----------



## smileydimples

Tile selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Tile selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032979
> View attachment 3032980
> View attachment 3032981
> View attachment 3032982
> View attachment 3032983



Oh my... This is the loveliest blue! Silver studs set it off perfectly. Is she a keeper hon?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Skater dress



Love bright bags against black and white!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh my... This is the loveliest blue! Silver studs set it off perfectly. Is she a keeper hon?



Thank you ...Yup she is a keeper. I have been wanting her since I saw her in the new book love the silver studs. This is my first messenger. I really would like blush messenger  too studded but I have medium non stud Selma already. I saw someone say the studded had a different color to it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

lluuccka said:


> It's quite hard to keep it clean. I wear blue jeans and I have some blue color on this bag  Do you have any tips to keep it clean and without color transfer? Thanks!



I would say use a good leather protector and cleaner, even though its saffiano. I feel for you because I also love my jeans. Had a couple of incidents of denim transfer on my Blush and Pale Pink bags. Pale pink has some damage to the stitching because I didn't protect it before use. Blush on the other hand, is fine! Hence I would say protect. Have you tried a good leather cleaner? I do love white, its really beautiful.


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> I would say use a good leather protector and cleaner, even though its saffiano. I feel for you because I also love my jeans. Had a couple of incidents of denim transfer on my Blush and Pale Pink bags. Pale pink has some damage to the stitching because I didn't protect it before use. Blush on the other hand, is fine! Hence I would say protect. Have you tried a good leather cleaner? I do love white, its really beautiful.



What kind of protectant did you use on blush?


----------



## ellao

DiamondsForever said:


> I would say use a good leather protector and cleaner, even though its saffiano. I feel for you because I also love my jeans. Had a couple of incidents of denim transfer on my Blush and Pale Pink bags. Pale pink has some damage to the stitching because I didn't protect it before use. Blush on the other hand, is fine! Hence I would say protect. Have you tried a good leather cleaner? I do love white, its really beautiful.



I've been said that you should never use any protectors on a saffiano leather. It could break the coating that is already there to protect your bags. Have you seen any damage on your bags if you have used any protectors on them? Would like to know if I have been misslead or if it really is true...


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> What kind of protectant did you use on blush?





ellao said:


> I've been said that you should never use any protectors on a saffiano leather. It could break the coating that is already there to protect your bags. Have you seen any damage on your bags if you have used any protectors on them? Would like to know if I have been misslead or if it really is true...



No damage at all! I guess it depends what you use though. I've used these

http://www.radley.co.uk/leather-care-leather-care-sachet-1/

Found them to be very gentle.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ...Yup she is a keeper. I have been wanting her since I saw her in the new book love the silver studs. This is my first messenger. I really would like blush messenger  too studded but I have medium non stud Selma already. I saw someone say the studded had a different color to it.



Wish MK would do more bags with SHW....!
Really? The Blushes are different?! Ill get Blush messenger out tomoz and compare


----------



## ellao

DiamondsForever said:


> No damage at all! I guess it depends what you use though. I've used these
> 
> http://www.radley.co.uk/leather-care-leather-care-sachet-1/
> 
> Found them to be very gentle.



Thanks!  To be honest, I'm afraid the white bags would get some colour from my jeans, but still didn't know if I would by a protector.. Anyways, I need to remember those if I'm ever going to buy a white or light coloured saffiano bag. 

But I think you're right, it can depend on what you use.


----------



## Bootlover07

Here are my new selmas: peanut medium messenger and medium mandarin satchel! I lined them up with my large pearl grey to show the differences in size. I'm still deciding whether or not to keep the medium mandarin. I'm obsessed with the color but I feel like the medium looks small on my arm. I do love this size for crossbody though. I'm going to carry her around and see if I can get used to her. It seems really small compared to the large, although my stuff all fits inside.


----------



## smileydimples

bootlover07 said:


> here are my new selmas: Peanut medium messenger and medium mandarin satchel! I lined them up with my large pearl grey to show the differences in size. I'm still deciding whether or not to keep the medium mandarin. I'm obsessed with the color but i feel like the medium looks small on my arm. I do love this size for crossbody though. I'm going to carry her around and see if i can get used to her. It seems really small compared to the large, although my stuff all fits inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033058
> View attachment 3033059




congrats!! I think it looks great on you!!! I have both sizes, i use to just be all large but once i opened the door i like medium now. I hope she grows on you or you find a large


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> congrats!! I think it looks great on you!!! I have both sizes, i use to just be all large but once i opened the door i like medium now. I hope she grows on you or you find a large




I agree. The color is beautiful and it looks fantastic on you. I have all large bags but just recently started looking at medium sizes. Sometimes, large is just too big for certain occasions.....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. The color is beautiful and it looks fantastic on you. I have all large bags but just recently started looking at medium sizes. Sometimes, large is just too big for certain occasions.....[emoji3]


+1
You carry medium well, just like your large.  Since all your stuff fits in the medium, you may want to keep it for variety.  As keishapie1973 says, sometimes its nice to have a smaller satchel for certain occasions.


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> My navy and white selma


 
Both of these are beautiful.  



Minkette said:


> Skater dress


 
That mandarin look fabulous with your black and white skater dress.  



smileydimples said:


> Tile selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032979
> View attachment 3032980
> View attachment 3032981
> View attachment 3032982
> View attachment 3032983


 
Tile blue is so pretty, especially with those silver studs!


----------



## melissatrv

Oh wow, loving this with the silver studs.  Really makes the bag pop!






smileydimples said:


> Tile selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032979
> View attachment 3032980
> View attachment 3032981
> View attachment 3032982
> View attachment 3032983


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are my new selmas: peanut medium messenger and medium mandarin satchel! I lined them up with my large pearl grey to show the differences in size. I'm still deciding whether or not to keep the medium mandarin. I'm obsessed with the color but I feel like the medium looks small on my arm. I do love this size for crossbody though. I'm going to carry her around and see if I can get used to her. It seems really small compared to the large, although my stuff all fits inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033058
> View attachment 3033059



It actually looks REALLY good on you, like you should be wearing medium selma this whole time The color is striking, keep her!! It's funny cuz I'm the exact opposite, I always think bags are too big for me!


----------



## happy1908

Hi everyone! Ok, after going to MK store last night I am officially obsessed with the dark dune large selma. I think the color is only carried in the MK store? Does anyone know if the department stores ever carried this color? I'm trying to decide if I should wait it out to see if they get the color or get one now at MK before they go out if stock. Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

happy1908 said:


> Hi everyone! Ok, after going to MK store last night I am officially obsessed with the dark dune large selma. I think the color is only carried in the MK store? Does anyone know if the department stores ever carried this color? I'm trying to decide if I should wait it out to see if they get the color or get one now at MK before they go out if stock. Thanks! [emoji4]



I wouldn't pay full price just yet. The color is being reintroduced to department stores. I'm waiting on a medium dark dune Selma from Macy's to arrive this week.....


----------



## happy1908

Thank you!!! I was hoping that is the case!! Do you mind me asking-you were able to order a dark dune from Macys? I don't see the color on the website. Awesome!! I'm hoping they reintroduce this color soon!! [emoji7]


----------



## happy1908

I'm sorry, I know whenever I post I create new post rather than replying to the original post-i can't figure out how to do that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are my new selmas: peanut medium messenger and medium mandarin satchel! I lined them up with my large pearl grey to show the differences in size. I'm still deciding whether or not to keep the medium mandarin. I'm obsessed with the color but I feel like the medium looks small on my arm. I do love this size for crossbody though. I'm going to carry her around and see if I can get used to her. It seems really small compared to the large, although my stuff all fits inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033058
> View attachment 3033059


 
Love Selma in any size - so pretty!  I think medium looks great on you.  Sometimes you need a smaller bag.  I have mostly large Selmas, but I did score a medium grape on extra clearance at Dillards, so now I have one medium.  I can use it as a crossbody bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

happy1908 said:


> Thank you!!! I was hoping that is the case!! Do you mind me asking-you were able to order a dark dune from Macys? I don't see the color on the website. Awesome!! I'm hoping they reintroduce this color soon!! [emoji7]



Yes, the medium is available. I was able to get it during the recent 25% off sale. Here is the link. I'm sure that large will show up soon.....

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ma-medium-satchel?ID=1183772&CategoryID=26846


----------



## happy1908

Awesome!! This gives me hope!! Definitely waiting!! Thanks again


----------



## Sarah03

Do any of you know what color this Selma is?  I found it on Instagram & love it!
View attachment 3035541


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Do any of you know what color this Selma is?  I found it on Instagram & love it!
> View attachment 3035541



It looks like Blush to me,  but I don't think it was made in this style,  as this style is from a few years back unless it is coming around again.


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> It looks like Blush to me,  but I don't think it was made in this style,  as this style is from a few years back unless it is coming around again.




Thank you!  I bet the person who added the photo used a filter. I'm wondering if it's dark dune... I found the older style in that color from some searching.


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Do any of you know what color this Selma is?  I found it on Instagram & love it!
> View attachment 3035541



It's dark dune I looked her up and saw another picture of it and she said what color it was .. Looks like blush in that pic


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> It's dark dine I looked her up and saw another picture of it and she said what color it was .. Looks like blush in that pic



Great job detectives!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> It's dark dune I looked her up and saw another picture of it and she said what color it was .. Looks like blush in that pic



I looked her up too haha. She has an awesome closet! Is your Instagram name the same as your name here?


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> It's dark dune I looked her up and saw another picture of it and she said what color it was .. Looks like blush in that pic




Aah! Thank you!  I never thought to look at her other photos, but I don't use Instagram very much. Nice work!!


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> I looked her up too haha. She has an awesome closet! Is your Instagram name the same as your name here?



Yes it is only difference is it has a 1 at the end &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;yes she does &#128521;


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Aah! Thank you!  I never thought to look at her other photos, but I don't use Instagram very much. Nice work!!



Welcome &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128151; I wish they were bringing it back that would have been great in blush


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Yes it is only difference is it has a 1 at the end &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;yes she does &#128521;



Cool! Your name suits you perfectly! You're beautiful


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> Cool! Your name suits you perfectly! You're beautiful



Awww thank you &#128536;


----------



## the_baglover

I saw some Selmas on MyHabit's website if anyone is interested. Watermelon is very pretty.


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking my medium hair calf selma out for the first time.


----------



## Pammy85

myluvofbags said:


> Taking my medium hair calf selma out for the first time.




Hi, very pretty bag!! Love the design [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Taking my medium hair calf selma out for the first time.


So pretty!  I love the hair calf and have this design in the Berkley clutch.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!  I love the hair calf and have this design in the Berkley clutch.



Thanks ubo22 and pammy85.   I suppose I have been hesitant to use it due to the hair calf.  I'll most likely use it only occasionally as you probably do with your clutch.


----------



## ilysukixD

Have anyone seen this Selma in store yet? I'm trying to track down this bag, I'm pretty sure it's new.... It's color block medium Selma in pale blue and navy


----------



## ilysukixD

http://www.michaelkors.cn/catalog/s...uys think this might be exclusively for Asia?


----------



## vhelya

DiamondsForever said:


> Both are so pretty!
> 
> Is white saffiano hard to keep clean? Would interested to know how you avoid colour transfer?






lluuccka said:


> It's quite hard to keep it clean. I wear blue jeans and I have some blue color on this bag  Do you have any tips to keep it clean and without color transfer? Thanks!






DiamondsForever said:


> I would say use a good leather protector and cleaner, even though its saffiano. I feel for you because I also love my jeans. Had a couple of incidents of denim transfer on my Blush and Pale Pink bags. Pale pink has some damage to the stitching because I didn't protect it before use. Blush on the other hand, is fine! Hence I would say protect. Have you tried a good leather cleaner? I do love white, its really beautiful.




Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..

I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324


Wow! That is so awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ellao

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324



Wow! Haven't ever even thought that you could do that!
Thanks for sharing  this will be very usefull in the future..


----------



## trefusisgirl

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324




Wow what a difference and such a cheap and simple method. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us.  I will try this on my Selmas if I need to.


----------



## trefusisgirl

My sixth Kors bag (not bad going I only got the first one in November 2014.)

Already have red large Selma put this with my new gooseberry (so love the colour) and it looks like a christmas set lol.  Maybe I should rename them my holly berry Selmas.


----------



## vhelya

You all most welcome [emoji4]
Try and enjoy, always remember don't use it too much, few drops of olive oil will make your bag clean enough
The best thing even you try to rub your bag, it's not abrasive like alcohol or many other leather cleaners [emoji6]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324


 
That's a great tip.  Thanks!


----------



## TnC

vhelya said:


> You all most welcome [emoji4]
> Try and enjoy, always remember don't use it too much, few drops of olive oil will make your bag clean enough
> The best thing even you try to rub your bag, it's not abrasive like alcohol or many other leather cleaners [emoji6]



Thanks for sharing the tips and pic! Good to know in case I get any color transfer in my light colored bags.


----------



## ellao

Here is me and my favourite bag going home after visiting my grandma 
This is my alltime favourite outfit, only the clothes under my trench coat does change. Add Converses and you're good to go! 
Sorry for the blurry phone pic...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ellao said:


> Here is me and my favourite bag going home after visiting my grandma
> This is my alltime favourite outfit, only the clothes under my trench coat does change. Add Converses and you're good to go!
> Sorry for the blurry phone pic...




Looks great on you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324



This is a great tip! Thank you hon. Will try next time me I have a denim transfer incident.


----------



## ellao

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324



By the way, olive oil can serve as a really good leather conditioner, as well.


----------



## smileydimples

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324



Wow amazing this is awesome


----------



## happy1908

vhelya-I just cleaned some blue color transfer off of my white saffiano Cindy (I know this is the Selma thread) with the olive oil and it worked instantly!! Bag looks perfect again!!! Thank you so much for your tip!! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji162]


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> By the way, olive oil can serve as a really good leather conditioner, as well.




Yup agree [emoji4]

But apparently, olive oil only works well in saffiano leather..Ever tried in other types of leather but it didn't really work to remove the color transfer


----------



## LVasquez

TnC said:


> This time it came in a box and the bag looked good. They had a sticker slapped on top that said "packed with pride by Tyler B." Kinda funny haha



I wish my Tile Blue Hamilton came packaged like this. They shipped it to me in a plastic  mailing bag and the same sticker with Tyler B. was on it. Crazy. I had to request a replacement twice because they kept shipping iit in the plastic bag till I went in finally today to exchange because my local Macy's finally got it in.


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Yup agree [emoji4]
> 
> But apparently, olive oil only works well in saffiano leather..Ever tried in other types of leather but it didn't really work to remove the color transfer


Good to know that olive oil only removes color transfer off saffiano leather.  It can also be used on all types of leather as a leather conditioner.


----------



## Minkette

happy1908 said:


> vhelya-I just cleaned some blue color transfer off of my white saffiano Cindy (I know this is the Selma thread) with the olive oil and it worked instantly!! Bag looks perfect again!!! Thank you so much for your tip!! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji162]


----------



## vhelya

happy1908 said:


> vhelya-I just cleaned some blue color transfer off of my white saffiano Cindy (I know this is the Selma thread) with the olive oil and it worked instantly!! Bag looks perfect again!!! Thank you so much for your tip!! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji162]




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

2 stars said:


> Medium blush selma with me at work today.



Your bag is so lovely!


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Medium blush selma with me at work today.



i loooove blush!! she's so pretty. where did you get the charm? so cute!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Medium blush selma with me at work today.



 bag twins! Just gorgeous. How are you finding her? Love your owl charm, really cute.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> i loooove blush!! she's so pretty. where did you get the charm? so cute!!!



 I just posted then I read your comment! We are so similar!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I just posted then I read your comment! We are so similar!!



LOL both hopelessly in love with blush, charms, and even the same sandals...my style soulmate!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> LOL both hopelessly in love with blush, charms, and even the same sandals...my style soulmate!



Amen to that sister!


----------



## TaterTots

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324




WOW!  That's so awesome and something I'm so glad you shared. I'm going to remember this for future cleaning.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> i loooove blush!! she's so pretty. where did you get the charm? so cute!!!



Thanks. I found it on ebay. 



DiamondsForever said:


> bag twins! Just gorgeous. How are you finding her? Love your owl charm, really cute.



She's perfect! Have only carried her twice so far because we have been getting a lot of rain and i'm scared of ruining her. Once it stops raining I will use her more often.


----------



## 2 stars

RaineyThatGirl said:


> Your bag is so lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## angelinachan

Hi all, long time no see.
I think someone already mention it before, after you buy your first MK bag, soon you gonna buy the 2nd, 3rd, ... and it happened to me  after I bought my first MK (Sutton) 2 months ago and I told myself I'm not gonna buy any bag anytime soon, I just bought Selma two days ago 

I bought the Selma Large in Watermelon, it's gonna arrive in 14 days working days.  I couldn't resist the discount from the site I bought the bag. I'm contemplating between Cindy Large Satchel in Peanut and Selma Large in Watermelon. I love the colour Peanut, but I think it looks good on Cindy than Selma in the picture ( haven't saw one in person ) and I think the colour Watermelon it's retired? And in the picture, I love it more than the Mandarin and the Fuchsia ( sadly it's in GHW, if the Fuchsia it's in SHW I think I will buy Fuchsia instead or maybe I'm just gonna confused which one to choose because I love the Watermelon also  )  So in the end I bought the Watermelon instead and hopefully I'm gonna love the bag after it arrived, can't wait for the bag to be arrived.

And now I'm eyeing the colour Peanut to be my 3rd bag  , maybe I'm gonna buy Riley for my 3rd bag. Really the tempatation of MK bag


----------



## trefusisgirl

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, long time no see.
> I think someone already mention it before, after you buy your first MK bag, soon you gonna buy the 2nd, 3rd, ... and it happened to me  after I bought my first MK (Sutton) 2 months ago and I told myself I'm not gonna buy any bag anytime soon, I just bought Selma two days ago
> 
> I bought the Selma Large in Watermelon, it's gonna arrive in 14 days working days.  I couldn't resist the discount from the site I bought the bag. I'm contemplating between Cindy Large Satchel in Peanut and Selma Large in Watermelon. I love the colour Peanut, but I think it looks good on Cindy than Selma in the picture ( haven't saw one in person ) and I think the colour Watermelon it's retired? And in the picture, I love it more than the Mandarin and the Fuchsia ( sadly it's in GHW, if the Fuchsia it's in SHW I think I will buy Fuchsia instead or maybe I'm just gonna confused which one to choose because I love the Watermelon also  )  So in the end I bought the Watermelon instead and hopefully I'm gonna love the bag after it arrived, can't wait for the bag to be arrived.
> 
> And now I'm eyeing the colour Peanut to be my 3rd bag  , maybe I'm gonna buy Riley for my 3rd bag. Really the tempatation of MK bag




Ha ha, oh dear welcome to the more than one kors world. u r on a slippery slope. I started collecting in Nov 2014 and now have 7 bags and a laptop sleeve. Truly addictive! Tpf makes it worse as u see so many gorgeous bags lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Ha ha, oh dear welcome to the more than one kors world. u r on a slippery slope. I started collecting in Nov 2014 and now have 7 bags and a laptop sleeve. Truly addictive! Tpf makes it worse as u see so many gorgeous bags lol.




Tell me about it. I'm up to 8 bags now. I had 1 just over a year ago. I haven't had the need to buy so many of one brand before MK. So many beautiful bags, they're all so irresistible!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Tell me about it. I'm up to 8 bags now. I had 1 just over a year ago. I haven't had the need to buy so many of one brand before MK. So many beautiful bags, they're all so irresistible!




Exactly there is so much choice, so many styles, colours and I just love seeking out a bargain as well.  I haven't paid full RRP for any of mine, which is how I justify how many I have lol.


----------



## Cavaliermum

trefusisgirl said:


> Ha ha, oh dear welcome to the more than one kors world. u r on a slippery slope. I started collecting in Nov 2014 and now have 7 bags and a laptop sleeve. Truly addictive! Tpf makes it worse as u see so many gorgeous bags lol.


 
No kidding, I bought my first MK bag in March, now have 4 bags, 2 wallets and waiting on delivery of another bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Cavaliermum said:


> No kidding, I bought my first MK bag in March, now have 4 bags, 2 wallets and waiting on delivery of another bag.




What r we all like.  I just love the feeling of finding and falling in love with another mk.  I need to get a wallet or even more than one perhaps to go with all these bags.  Which wallets do u have?


----------



## SmokieDragon

I must say, I am very disappointed with my Medium Selma in Black. I got it brand new and used it for a grand total of 27 days (while not even taking it to lunch on weekdays) in March 2015 before I kept the bag away to use other bags. Over the past weekend, I wanted to use the bag and discovered that the strap is on the verge of giving way - the metal hook on both sides of the strap are not in line like it's shearing off and making minimal contact with the other side!

Very very very very very disappointed. First and last MK for sure


----------



## ellao

SmokieDragon said:


> I must say, I am very disappointed with my Medium Selma in Black. I got it brand new and used it for a grand total of 27 days (while not even taking it to lunch on weekdays) in March 2015 before I kept the bag away to use other bags. Over the past weekend, I wanted to use the bag and discovered that the strap is on the verge of giving way - the metal hook on both sides of the strap are not in line like it's shearing off and making minimal contact with the other side!
> 
> Very very very very very disappointed. First and last MK for sure



I'm so sorry! This has never happened with my Selma and it is about a year old. I guarantee you it is rare that things like that do happen to any bag since I have never seen anything like that! 
Maybe you should do a complaint about it and see if there is anything they could do? Let's hope the best...


----------



## TnC

SmokieDragon said:


> I must say, I am very disappointed with my Medium Selma in Black. I got it brand new and used it for a grand total of 27 days (while not even taking it to lunch on weekdays) in March 2015 before I kept the bag away to use other bags. Over the past weekend, I wanted to use the bag and discovered that the strap is on the verge of giving way - the metal hook on both sides of the strap are not in line like it's shearing off and making minimal contact with the other side!
> 
> Very very very very very disappointed. First and last MK for sure



Definitely take it in to MK and see if they can replace it


----------



## keishapie1973

SmokieDragon said:


> I must say, I am very disappointed with my Medium Selma in Black. I got it brand new and used it for a grand total of 27 days (while not even taking it to lunch on weekdays) in March 2015 before I kept the bag away to use other bags. Over the past weekend, I wanted to use the bag and discovered that the strap is on the verge of giving way - the metal hook on both sides of the strap are not in line like it's shearing off and making minimal contact with the other side!
> 
> Very very very very very disappointed. First and last MK for sure




I'm sorry this happened but this seems like a very easy problem to fix for MK. They should just send you a replacement strap.....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> Definitely take it in to MK and see if they can replace it



+1. Defo email MK customer services with photos. They ought to replace it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've had my medium selma for over a year too and have been so rough with that bag..I think that clasp issue is a rarity. Hopefully you can get a replacement strap!!


----------



## Scooch

Not new but new to me


----------



## MirandaJane

Scooch said:


> Not new but new to me
> View attachment 3041311




Black never gets old [emoji4] beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Not new but new to me
> View attachment 3041311


Well, it looks new.  That's all that matters.    The black Selma will always be a classic MK bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Scooch

ubo22 said:


> Well, it looks new.  That's all that matters.    The black Selma will always be a classic MK bag.  Enjoy!




Thank you! It was one of those bags I always wanted in black. I was gonna wait till fall but I just couldn't. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## _jssaa

So... I've received my blush Selma from Nordstrom today.. This is the first time I received a "store stock". I think it's a return because it doesn't have any MK packaging only Nordstrom. Also the tag had but removed and just placed in the pocket... The handles are SOO crooked I don't even know how to fix!! I'm in Australia so obviously returning would be more of a hassle! Since this is a new colour I would think it would at least come with full packaging! Could it be a display? Do you think this is acceptable? 3041645[/ATTACH]


----------



## bagsncakes

_jssaa said:


> So... I've received my blush Selma from Nordstrom today.. This is the first time I received a "store stock". I think it's a return because it doesn't have any MK packaging only Nordstrom. Also the tag had but removed and just placed in the pocket... The handles are SOO crooked I don't even know how to fix!! I'm in Australia so obviously returning would be more of a hassle! Since this is a new colour I would think it would at least come with full packaging! Could it be a display? Do you think this is acceptable? 3041645[/ATTACH]




I have good news for you. I am in Australia too and I bought the large selma from Nordstrom which came new, wrapped in perfect condition. I kept it for a year like that because it was too big for me. A year later, decided to sell and on eBay. When taking pictures, I noticed the tags said luggage where as the bag was black. I went to the chat online and they asked if I wanted to return. I said yes! They gave me a free return shipping label. I booked pickup with DHL, the guy came and picked up the parcel from me and a week later, I got my refund! They won't always do that because return shipping is not free. But they let you do it for the first time atleast. And may be always when the item is defected.
So go to online chat and they'll help. Good luck!


----------



## _jssaa

Mariamshah said:


> I have good news for you. I am in Australia too and I bought the large selma from Nordstrom which came new, wrapped in perfect condition. I kept it for a year like that because it was too big for me. A year later, decided to sell and on eBay. When taking pictures, I noticed the tags said luggage where as the bag was black. I went to the chat online and they asked if I wanted to return. I said yes! They gave me a free return shipping label. I booked pickup with DHL, the guy came and picked up the parcel from me and a week later, I got my refund! They won't always do that because return shipping is not free. But they let you do it for the first time atleast. And may be always when the item is defected.
> So go to online chat and they'll help. Good luck!




Wow they offered a refund on a year old bag? That's really good. I know here after 14 days even if we have unused things with all tags and everything still attached they won't even refund you! Sounds promising, I'll give the chat a try! Really loving the colour in person though!!


----------



## Sassyjgm

Pink Selma is quickly becoming my favorite summer bag. 
Instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## SmokieDragon

ellao said:


> I'm so sorry! This has never happened with my Selma and it is about a year old. I guarantee you it is rare that things like that do happen to any bag since I have never seen anything like that!
> Maybe you should do a complaint about it and see if there is anything they could do? Let's hope the best...





TnC said:


> Definitely take it in to MK and see if they can replace it





keishapie1973 said:


> I'm sorry this happened but this seems  like a very easy problem to fix for MK. They should just send you a  replacement strap.....[emoji3]





DiamondsForever said:


> +1. Defo email MK customer services with photos. They ought to replace it.





Pinkalicious said:


> I've had my medium selma for over a year  too and have been so rough with that bag..I think that clasp issue is a  rarity. Hopefully you can get a replacement strap!!



Firstly, I would like to thank you all for your support and feedback 

Well, I took the faulty strap to one of the MK boutiques here in Malaysia and they said they require a receipt to do a replacement. However, my hubby bought the bag through a credit card promotion and it was a third party company which sourced the bag. We managed to get an invoice from this company but I doubt MK will entertain us since we don't have the invoice when the company bought the bag from MK. Will have to contact the company again to see if they can provide that invoice. If they can't, I doubt I can get a replacement :rain:


----------



## smileydimples

Sassyjgm said:


> Pink Selma is quickly becoming my favorite summer bag.
> Instagram: sassyteacherchic



wow love your picture and outfilt beautiful


----------



## DiamondsForever

_jssaa said:


> So... I've received my blush Selma from Nordstrom today.. This is the first time I received a "store stock". I think it's a return because it doesn't have any MK packaging only Nordstrom. Also the tag had but removed and just placed in the pocket... The handles are SOO crooked I don't even know how to fix!! I'm in Australia so obviously returning would be more of a hassle! Since this is a new colour I would think it would at least come with full packaging! Could it be a display? Do you think this is acceptable? 3041645[/ATTACH]



 aw hon so sorry to see this, such a shame 

Let us know how you get on with the live chat.

Do you think the colour is a keeper if you can get an exchange?


----------



## PixieSg

Any nice quilted Selma messengers around?


----------



## PamK

Sassyjgm said:


> Pink Selma is quickly becoming my favorite summer bag.
> 
> Instagram: sassyteacherchic




Looking elegant as always! Love your pink Selma, too! [emoji8]


----------



## Pammy85

Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]

The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]

Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]


----------



## ellao

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> 
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042914
> View attachment 3042915



Oh it looks so gorgerous! Congrats


----------



## Pammy85

ellao said:


> Oh it looks so gorgerous! Congrats




Hi,

Thank you! I love this colour. [emoji7]

Regards.


----------



## MKbaglover

_jssaa said:


> So... I've received my blush Selma from Nordstrom today.. This is the first time I received a "store stock". I think it's a return because it doesn't have any MK packaging only Nordstrom. Also the tag had but removed and just placed in the pocket... The handles are SOO crooked I don't even know how to fix!! I'm in Australia so obviously returning would be more of a hassle! Since this is a new colour I would think it would at least come with full packaging! Could it be a display? Do you think this is acceptable? 3041645[/ATTACH]


I think that as you use it the handles will sort themselves out.  I agree that returning over a long distance Isn't easy but if you aren't happy with it you may not use it so returning may be your only option.  As I say, I think with some weight in the bag they owl stretch out.


----------



## TaterTots

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> 
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042914
> View attachment 3042915




Congrats!  Love that Electric Blue on the Selma!


----------



## Pammy85

TaterTots said:


> Congrats!  Love that Electric Blue on the Selma!




Hi, thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Large Navy Selma on sale at nordstroms.com for 40% off. It's $214.80!


----------



## Scooch

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Navy Selma on sale at nordstroms.com for 40% off. It's $214.80!




I believe the navy and luggage are on sale at Macy's too!


----------



## teaganhadley

Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!


----------



## Heather C

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!




Can you tell me what colour is your Selma ? thank you !


----------



## keishapie1973

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Heather C said:


> Can you tell me what colour is your Selma ? thank you !



The color is Blossom.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!



Gorgeous!


----------



## plumaplomb

Do they make a blossom medium messenger?  And has anyone successfully dealt with color transfer?


----------



## dramakween

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!



gorgeous colour


----------



## TaterTots

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!


 
She's STUNNING!!  I love the medium Selma,  I use mine over my Large all the time...  and the Blossom color is so amazing!


----------



## cny1941

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!




Pretty! Blossom is such a sweet color!


----------



## HeatherL

I'm sooooo excited!!! I just ordered the large Selma in Dark Dune directly through Michael Kors for 40% off!  It really pays to wait it out!  This will be my second Selma.  My first was the large aquamarine which I'm currently using now [emoji3].  I wanted a pretty neutral that can be worn year round and I think DD is it!  I can't wait!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> I'm sooooo excited!!! I just ordered the large Selma in Dark Dune directly through Michael Kors for 40% off!  It really pays to wait it out!  This will be my second Selma.  My first was the large aquamarine which I'm currently using now [emoji3].  I wanted a pretty neutral that can be worn year round and I think DD is it!  I can't wait!!




Wow that is a fabulous deal u got there. I to now have two Selmas, pretty sure that count could go up.  Yes DD is a colour that will see u through the year. Is it shw or ghw?  I think that colourway would look good with either.


----------



## trefusisgirl

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!




That is gorgeous congrats. Lovely colourway.


----------



## Pinkalicious

teaganhadley said:


> Picked up my first Medium Selma in Blossom last night during the Dillard's cardholder sale!



sooo pretty! congrats!!!


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow that is a fabulous deal u got there. I to now have two Selmas, pretty sure that count could go up.  Yes DD is a colour that will see u through the year. Is it shw or ghw?  I think that colourway would look good with either.




It's GHW.  I do prefer SHW but DD is such a beautiful color and the GHW isn't overwhelming on the Selma IMO.
I am going to try and keep my Selma count at two, we shall see how that goes.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> It's GHW.  I do prefer SHW but DD is such a beautiful color and the GHW isn't overwhelming on the Selma IMO.
> I am going to try and keep my Selma count at two, we shall see how that goes.




Yes my selma gooseberry has ghw and it looks good as u say doesn't overwhelm, which i find it can on some bags.  also prefer shw given the choice as i tend to only wear silver or platinum jewellery.  Why i think i need to match my bag to my jewellery is beyond me really!

Good luck with sticking to two lol, my plan as well but best laid plans and all that and i know full well if i see another one in a colour i like it will come home with me (quite fancy medium Selma messenger in a pink as don't have any pink MK yet and want to.)


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I'm sooooo excited!!! I just ordered the large Selma in Dark Dune directly through Michael Kors for 40% off!  It really pays to wait it out!  This will be my second Selma.  My first was the large aquamarine which I'm currently using now [emoji3].  I wanted a pretty neutral that can be worn year round and I think DD is it!  I can't wait!!



Congrats!!! This is a fantastic deal. My last purchase was a medium DD Selma. I've been carrying it nonstop. Please post pics when it arrives......


----------



## TnC

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes my selma gooseberry has ghw and it looks good as u say doesn't overwhelm, which i find it can on some bags.  also prefer shw given the choice as i tend to only wear silver or platinum jewellery.  Why i think i need to match my bag to my jewellery is beyond me really!
> 
> Good luck with sticking to two lol, my plan as well but best laid plans and all that and i know full well if i see another one in a colour i like it will come home with me (quite fancy medium Selma messenger in a pink as don't have any pink MK yet and want to.)



That's funny because I also like to match my bag to my jewelry sometimes . That's one of the reasons why I got a pearl grey Selma. It goes perfectly with my white gold, platinum, and diamond jewelry.


----------



## Scooch

I blame this one on my husband! He's such an enabler and since it was 215 out the door I couldn't resist! 

Large Selma in aquamarine


----------



## trefusisgirl

TnC said:


> That's funny because I also like to match my bag to my jewelry sometimes . That's one of the reasons why I got a pearl grey Selma. It goes perfectly with my white gold, platinum, and diamond jewelry.




Ah I am not alone in my matching bags to the jewellery and I imagine pearl grey goes brilliantly with what you wear.  I like pearl grey haven't seen it IRL but it looks like it has a lovely sheen to it when I see photos. Gorgeous on a Selma.


----------



## HeatherL

Scooch said:


> I blame this one on my husband! He's such an enabler and since it was 215 out the door I couldn't resist!
> 
> Large Selma in aquamarine
> 
> View attachment 3045146




I am currently using this bag and absolutely adore her!!  Congrats she's a beauty!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Scooch said:


> I blame this one on my husband! He's such an enabler and since it was 215 out the door I couldn't resist!
> 
> Large Selma in aquamarine
> 
> View attachment 3045146


Beautiful colour!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Scooch said:


> I blame this one on my husband! He's such an enabler and since it was 215 out the door I couldn't resist!
> 
> Large Selma in aquamarine
> 
> View attachment 3045146




My hubby is the same, he encourages when really he should say "no darling u do not need another one, yes really, however nice it is."

Wow that was a cracking deal and a lovely colour. I saw a greenwich in that colour for a good price £160 but so far I have reigned myself back.  Hopefully someone else will buy it then the temptation is gone.


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!! This is a fantastic deal. My last purchase was a medium DD Selma. I've been carrying it nonstop. Please post pics when it arrives......




I will post pics as I can't wait!  I love the look of the medium Selma and actually went as far as putting my stuff (all in pouches) in a medium DD at Macy's but it was a no go.  I never thought Macy's was ever going to get the large but as it turns out no need for Macy's [emoji3]
DD is such a beautiful color and looks so nice on the Selma, medium or large.


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes my selma gooseberry has ghw and it looks good as u say doesn't overwhelm, which i find it can on some bags.  also prefer shw given the choice as i tend to only wear silver or platinum jewellery.  Why i think i need to match my bag to my jewellery is beyond me really!
> 
> Good luck with sticking to two lol, my plan as well but best laid plans and all that and i know full well if i see another one in a colour i like it will come home with me (quite fancy medium Selma messenger in a pink as don't have any pink MK yet and want to.)




I wear silver/platinum jewelry only as well, which is probably were preferring SHW comes into play.

Selma is gooseberry sounds divine.  
I've never seen one.  I'm going to have to scroll through this thread.

Thanks for wishing me luck on sticking to two - I need it.  Navy, luggage, & peanut are all also on sale for 40% off.  Trying to hold back...

Oh actually I guess I have three.  I have the medium Selma studded messenger in raspberry.  Oops [emoji3]
She's my weekend/evening bag.

You really need a messenger, they are fantastic!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> I wear silver/platinum jewelry only as well, which is probably were preferring SHW comes into play.
> 
> Selma is gooseberry sounds divine.
> I've never seen one.  I'm going to have to scroll through this thread.
> 
> Thanks for wishing me luck on sticking to two - I need it.  Navy, luggage, & peanut are all also on sale for 40% off.  Trying to hold back...
> 
> Oh actually I guess I have three.  I have the medium Selma studded messenger in raspberry.  Oops [emoji3]
> She's my weekend/evening bag.
> 
> You really need a messenger, they are fantastic!




Here it is, never seen one b4, just happened to be in right place at right time and it was a bargain of a price more than half of retail, you have to buy them then don't you (she says convincing herself more than anyone else.)




Lol so that is 3 Selmas then, to catch up I now must get a messenger.  At the moment I tend to use my medium Sophie messenger when I want a crossbody bag.  But I would like the Selma as it has more rigidity to it, which means it goes with more dressier outfits.  I know I want medium as the Sophie one is just such an ideal size.

Ah now the peanut would tempt me, I love that colour it is a bit different to the usual tan .  The Riley looks stunning in it.


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Here it is, never seen one b4, just happened to be in right place at right time and it was a bargain of a price more than half of retail, you have to buy them then don't you (she says convincing herself more than anyone else.)
> 
> View attachment 3045164
> 
> 
> Lol so that is 3 Selmas then, to catch up I now must get a messenger.  At the moment I tend to use my medium Sophie messenger when I want a crossbody bag.  But I would like the Selma as it has more rigidity to it, which means it goes with more dressier outfits.  I know I want medium as the Sophie one is just such an ideal size.
> 
> Ah now the peanut would tempt me, I love that colour it is a bit different to the usual tan .  The Riley looks stunning in it.




Wow - thanks for sharing and just as I suspected divine [emoji1]

I have only seen pics of the Sophie but who wouldn't want one of each (or more for that matter lol).  This place is dangerous!!! LOL
Too many bags, not enough $$!!

Although I love the new sale colors navy, luggage &  peanut, I feel like DD will satisfy my need for a year round pretty/professional/neutral Selma "need".

So that leaves me with Aquamarine for a beautiful fun bag and yes she does come to work with me, and my raspberry studded messenger for play! Hopefully these keep me Selma content!

Please post pics if/when you get your messenger!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Could someone please describe the colour watermelon to me, as I am finding it really difficult to tell from photos what the colour is.  Is it orange?  Is it pink?  Very confusing, although I have seen pictures it is not the same as IRL and I don't have a Kors store near me, or any shop that sells them in fact.

Following on from previous posts about wanting a medium Selma messenger, I have located one, in said watermelon.  But, am not impulse buying, I want to know if it is an orangey colour as if it is, it isn't for me.

Thanks for guidance.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Could someone please describe the colour watermelon to me, as I am finding it really difficult to tell from photos what the colour is.  Is it orange?  Is it pink?  Very confusing, although I have seen pictures it is not the same as IRL and I don't have a Kors store near me, or any shop that sells them in fact.
> 
> Following on from previous posts about wanting a medium Selma messenger, I have located one, in said watermelon.  But, am not impulse buying, I want to know if it is an orangey colour as if it is, it isn't for me.
> 
> Thanks for guidance.


I have seen the messenger in watermelon and I think it is more pink than orange.  I think it looks more washed out than the watermelon in the soft leather riley.  I do think it resembles the flesh of a watermelon just less vibrant.  It is a lovely colour, a more subtle colour than a vibrant one.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I have seen the messenger in watermelon and I think it is more pink than orange.  I think it looks more washed out than the watermelon in the soft leather riley.  I do think it resembles the flesh of a watermelon just less vibrant.  It is a lovely colour, a more subtle colour than a vibrant one.




Oh that's great thank u. Sometimes it is so difficult to tell looking at photos.


----------



## Bootlover07

Using my peanut messenger today, loving it!! I also took it out for a girls night last night and it was so convenient! I love how I can transfer my large wallet into it, but I think I'm going to look for a smaller one to carry in my summer bags.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Using my peanut messenger today, loving it!! I also took it out for a girls night last night and it was so convenient! I love how I can transfer my large wallet into it, but I think I'm going to look for a smaller one to carry in my summer bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045500



Super cute outfit & Selma


----------



## MDT

trefusisgirl said:


> Could someone please describe the colour watermelon to me, as I am finding it really difficult to tell from photos what the colour is.  Is it orange?  Is it pink?  Very confusing, although I have seen pictures it is not the same as IRL and I don't have a Kors store near me, or any shop that sells them in fact.
> 
> Following on from previous posts about wanting a medium Selma messenger, I have located one, in said watermelon.  But, am not impulse buying, I want to know if it is an orangey colour as if it is, it isn't for me.
> 
> Thanks for guidance.



I feel like it sits right in the middle of pink and orange. It isn't orange, but it also isn't really pink. I guess I'd just call it coral. Here's a photo I just took of my Selma outside. I think the color shows fairly accurately here.


----------



## angelinachan

I can't wait for my Large Selma Watermelon to be arrive. I just bought a matching shoes few days ago, kinda accidently buying, because my shoes suddenly broke when I'm at the mall, and when I look at a flat shoes section, they got one in coral, and then I remember that in a few days (or maybe a week from now) my Watermelon Selma will be arrive, so I'm happily buying the shoes 
I just hope that the shoes really matched the bag, but seeing @MDT posted pic, I think it do matched.
Gonna post the pic when the bag arrive.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MDT said:


> I feel like it sits right in the middle of pink and orange. It isn't orange, but it also isn't really pink. I guess I'd just call it coral. Here's a photo I just took of my Selma outside. I think the color shows fairly accurately here.




Oh MDT thank you for doing this, yes it is more coral and looks a lovely colour. It isn't
Orange u r right. That was my worry.  You are a kors star.


----------



## babevivtan

.


----------



## uchichuu

Ok, this thread is seriously too dangerous for me :x I've gone through like 200 pages of it in a couple of days -_-. 

I got my first medium selma in dark khaki last year because they were out of the medium messenger at the time, but finally got a navy messenger recently and I'm in love!!! The selma is seriously one of my favorite bags. I carried the medium one around for 2 weeks straight while on vacation (it also rained) and it didn't get dirty and totally retained its shape. Only bad thing is that the handles started squeaking after it got rained on :\

Now I am trying very hard to resist getting the selma in other colors. I love claret, but it's from a previous season


----------



## CocoChannel

Anybody know where I can get a large raspberry selma with silver hardware? I thought I ran across one somewhere online and now I can't find the large size only medium. Any help is appreciated


----------



## DiamondsForever

CocoChannel said:


> Anybody know where I can get a large raspberry selma with silver hardware? I thought I ran across one somewhere online and now I can't find the large size only medium. Any help is appreciated



http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...001451-30T3SLMS7L/?previewAttribute=Raspberry


----------



## CocoChannel

DiamondsForever said:


> http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...001451-30T3SLMS7L/?previewAttribute=Raspberry


 


Thank you so much!


----------



## AngeliQ_Q

I might be joining the Selma club soon! So excited


----------



## HeatherL

Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
Large Dark Dune [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]


Congrats!  You're going to love this one!    Good luck trying to use another handbag after this one.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]




Love the colour and your flower charm, so cute.


----------



## trefusisgirl

AngeliQ_Q said:


> I might be joining the Selma club soon! So excited




You won't regret it and believe me once you get one it won't stop there lol.  Hope to see your purchase soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]



Great color combo with your charm!   Looks great!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Great color combo with your charm!   Looks great!




Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]



Gorgeous!!! I have this one in medium and haven't switched out of it since I got it......


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have this one in medium and haven't switched out of it since I got it......




Thanks & I can see why!  I'm obsessed with this color and the Selma.  These two combined, IMO are perfect. Continue to enjoy as I'm sure I will!


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]



Love your dark dune Selma! It's hard to switch out because it goes with everything! Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]


Looks great with turquoise charm!


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> Love your dark dune Selma! It's hard to switch out because it goes with everything! Enjoy!




Thank you!! I know it will be hard to switch out, but I only have a little time left with my Aquamarine Selma whereas this can be used year round.  Since she's brand new I'll use her for a bit then put her away until Fall (if I can).


----------



## HeatherL

MKbaglover said:


> Looks great with turquoise charm!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3051184
> 
> 
> Just got her today!!  Already loaded up and ready to go!!
> Large Dark Dune [emoji7]




TDF gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Large Dark Dune Selma is on sale at on the MK site.


----------



## HeatherL

gratefulgirl said:


> Large Dark Dune Selma is on sale at on the MK site.




Yes, as well as Navy, Peanut, and a few other colors.  The sale is 40% off!!  I got an excellent deal [emoji2]


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have finally been able to add this color to my Selma collection. Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off! Yes please!

Large Selma in Heritage Blue 
View attachment 3055219


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have finally been able to add this color to my Selma collection. Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off! Yes please!
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> View attachment 3055219




Beautiful and excellent deal!  Can't go wrong, enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful and excellent deal!  Can't go wrong, enjoy!




Thanks!  This was an unexpected find and I'm thrilled with the price.


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have finally been able to add this color to my Selma collection. Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off! Yes please!
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> View attachment 3055219


I like this colour and a bargain is always a bonus!! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKbaglover said:


> I like this colour and a bargain is always a bonus!! Love it!




Thanks! Me too!  I'm pretty happy I found her.


----------



## feonalily

my first selma arrived in the mail today!!


----------



## MKbaglover

feonalily said:


> my first selma arrived in the mail today!!


I love this colour!!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## smileydimples

feonalily said:


> my first selma arrived in the mail today!!



Ohhhh congrats!!!!! She is pretty


----------



## ubo22

feonalily said:


> my first selma arrived in the mail today!!


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club! :welcome2:  Pretty!


----------



## *Jenn*

and now, less than a month after pear, aquamarine is on her way. 

i got an AMAZING deal!i couldn't pass it up 
$150 total after shipping and taxes!!


----------



## *Jenn*

feonalily said:


> my first selma arrived in the mail today!!




congrats!! what color is that?


----------



## feonalily

*Jenn* said:


> congrats!! what color is that?



This is the mandarin 

Thank you for all the welcomes everyone!


----------



## Heyjade__

Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1] 
I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151


I'm sure it won't be your first!!
Some people treat their saffiano leather, I don't but i do carry some 'Simple' facial wipes with me in case I get a spillage on my bag.  I spilt fresh tomato and basil sauce on this exact bag and it wiped it straight off with wipes!  Others will say treating is a must and may be able to recommend a product.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

vhelya said:


> Believe it or not, just wanna share this..
> This is what happened to my MK saffiano selma white, color transfer from jeans..
> 
> I used few drops olive oil to clean and this is the result..It's cheap, not abrasive, not damaging the leather, and totally safe..
> Tips: if too much, you may feel it's a bit greasy but u can always remove the greasy by using baby soap to wipe [emoji4]
> I found it works well with all my saffiano leather including Prada..And I love it so much because i dun need to worry it will damage the saffiano texture..
> 
> View attachment 3037324


 
I took my pale pink Hamilton to Nordstroms when this happened and they used a Mr. Clean magic eraser with hand sanitizer on it (clear with no moisture beads in it) and it worked like a charm without damaging anything!


----------



## cny1941

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151




Beautiful!


----------



## sunblock

Dusty rose medium selma


----------



## HeatherL

*Jenn* said:


> and now, less than a month after pear, aquamarine is on her way.
> 
> i got an AMAZING deal!i couldn't pass it up
> $150 total after shipping and taxes!!




My first Selma was the aquamarine and I just love her to pieces!  I was tempted by the pear as well but went with Dark Dune as my second!  Congrats and enjoy!  I just love the Selma!


----------



## Heyjade__

MKbaglover said:


> I'm sure it won't be your first!!
> Some people treat their saffiano leather, I don't but i do carry some 'Simple' facial wipes with me in case I get a spillage on my bag.  I spilt fresh tomato and basil sauce on this exact bag and it wiped it straight off with wipes!  Others will say treating is a must and may be able to recommend a product.




Thank you! I'll do the same as you.


----------



## ubo22

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151



Giada, saffiano leather is indestructible, so you won't have too much trouble taking care of your bag.  Just clean it when necessary and condition it at least once a season.  Saffiano leather is stain, water, and scratch resistant.  Enjoy your gorgeous new bag and welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## Heyjade__

ubo22 said:


> Giada, saffiano leather is indestructible, so you won't have too much trouble taking care of your bag.  Just clean it when necessary and condition it at least once a season.  Saffiano leather is stain, water, and scratch resistant.  Enjoy your gorgeous new bag and welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:




Thank you so much! 
How do I condition it? What product do I have to use? Sorry for my dumb question, I just want to be sure to do it right [emoji28]


----------



## sunblock

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151



Is it fuchsia?


----------



## Heyjade__

No, it's Deep pink


----------



## sunblock

Heyjade__ said:


> No, it's Deep pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057325



Ahh okay


----------



## ubo22

Heyjade__ said:


> Thank you so much!
> How do I condition it? What product do I have to use? Sorry for my dumb question, I just want to be sure to do it right [emoji28]


You can use leather cleaner and conditioner.  I use Coach brand.  Others have used Apple Brand.  If you don't want to spend the money, you can also clean with alcohol-free baby wipes and condition with olive oil.


----------



## Heyjade__

ubo22 said:


> You can use leather cleaner and conditioner.  I use Coach brand.  Others have used Apple Brand.  If you don't want to spend the money, you can also clean with alcohol-free baby wipes and condition with olive oil.




Thanks!! [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## Bootlover07

So I carried my peanut messenger for over a week and took her to Mexico. She is beyond perfect and I'm so happy I decided to keep this one! It fits so much and I carried it to dinner, out dancing, and for midnight walks on the beach  love love!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151



Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## CocoChannel

J3nnif3r8 said:


> I took my pale pink Hamilton to Nordstroms when this happened and they used a Mr. Clean magic eraser with hand sanitizer on it (clear with no moisture beads in it) and it worked like a charm without damaging anything!



That's awesome! I'll have to keep this tip in mind...thank you!&#128522;


----------



## cny1941

Found her at local Macy's less 50/20. I sold my medium grape Selma because of the slip pockets issue. Now I have her back in large! I love this color so much. Welcome back my grape Selma [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> Found her at local Macy's less 50/20. I sold my medium grape Selma because of the slip pockets issue. Now I have her back in large! I love this color so much. Welcome back my grape Selma [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3058474




Love this!! Did you previously have the large? I recently bought a medium mandarin but large is definitely my favorite  I have the large in grey.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So I carried my peanut messenger for over a week and took her to Mexico. She is beyond perfect and I'm so happy I decided to keep this one! It fits so much and I carried it to dinner, out dancing, and for midnight walks on the beach  love love!!!


Sounds like the perfect little bag for you!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Found her at local Macy's less 50/20. I sold my medium grape Selma because of the slip pockets issue. Now I have her back in large! I love this color so much. Welcome back my grape Selma [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3058474


Grape is so pretty!


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this!! Did you previously have the large? I recently bought a medium mandarin but large is definitely my favorite  I have the large in grey.




Thank you. I had the medium before and had trouble putting the iPhone 6+ in slip pockets (couldn't close the zipper once the phone was in pocket [emoji24]). Now large is my favorite. I also bought another one in luggage because Macy's having good deal on large Selma in navy & luggage. Grey is so pretty so versatile. 



ubo22 said:


> Grape is so pretty!




Thank you.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Found her at local Macy's less 50/20. I sold my medium grape Selma because of the slip pockets issue. Now I have her back in large! I love this color so much. Welcome back my grape Selma [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3058474




I absolutely LOVE this bag!  I love purple and such a good deal too!  Enjoy!!


----------



## MDT

Heyjade__ said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Giada from Florence, Italy, and my first Selma just arrived in the mail! I'm so excited [emoji1]
> I got it from theoutnet.com with a 40% discount in beautiful deep pink color.
> Any advice for a newbie on how to take care of it? I want to make it last as long as possible and treat it nice [emoji4]
> View attachment 3057151



Gorgeous! I wish I hadn't missed out on deep pink! Such a pretty color!


----------



## *Jenn*

received medium selma in aquamarine today!!!!
don't have photos right now, because it is hiding from my fiance haha
but OMG the color is TDF!!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> I absolutely LOVE this bag!  I love purple and such a good deal too!  Enjoy!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

*Jenn* said:


> received medium selma in aquamarine today!!!!
> don't have photos right now, because it is hiding from my fiance haha
> but OMG the color is TDF!!!




Congrats! Saw medium Selma in aquamarine at Macy's today so beautiful.


----------



## tamarino

Hello MK lovers  

I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was at mk store and they are now softer... did they change the type of saffiano leather?


----------



## DiamondsForever

tamarino said:


> Hello MK lovers
> 
> I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was at mk store and they are now softer... did they change the type of saffiano leather?



I have the same. My large Dark Khaki Selma is very soft saffiano. My medium Blush Selma Satchal and Messenger are both much stiffer. Not sure why it is.


----------



## Scooch

DiamondsForever said:


> I have the same. My large Dark Khaki Selma is very soft saffiano. My medium Blush Selma Satchal and Messenger are both much stiffer. Not sure why it is.




Noticed the same thing. My aquamarine large Selma is softer than my black large Selma. Thought maybe it was the dying of the leather for certain colors, but not sure.


----------



## the_baglover

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma



Congratulations. That's a beautiful bag!

Is this a new colour by MK?


----------



## sunblock

the_baglover said:


> Congratulations. That's a beautiful bag!
> 
> Is this a new colour by MK?



Thanks yes it is


----------



## omri

Hello there.Need some help )
I really want to buy Selma, but hard to choose the color....thinking of navy,black,heritage blue or may be more neutral shades.
Also I like aquamarine and pink


----------



## DiamondsForever

omri said:


> Hello there.Need some help )
> I really want to buy Selma, but hard to choose the color....thinking of navy,black,heritage blue or may be more neutral shades.
> Also I like aquamarine and pink



Welcome! If you like pink have you looked at Blush? It's a beautiful neutral delicate cream pink.


----------



## ubo22

omri said:


> Hello there.Need some help )
> I really want to buy Selma, but hard to choose the color....thinking of navy,black,heritage blue or may be more neutral shades.
> Also I like aquamarine and pink


 

MK's standard neutrals are black, navy, and luggage (medium brown).  If you're interested in heritage blue or aquamarine, you really need to see them in person.  Blues always look different in person than in pictures.  For pinks, take a look at pale pink (almost a salmon color), blossom (baby pink), raspberry (bright, true pink), and fuschia (cool undertones).  Blush is really a very light cream with a just a hint of pink in it...more like a champagne color with a hint of pink.


----------



## tflowers921

Finally get to join the club!!!


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060806
> 
> Finally get to join the club!!!


Which one did you get?


----------



## tflowers921

ubo22 said:


> Which one did you get?




I'll reveal in just a few minutes, sales were fantastic today! So excited to share my first Selma!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060847
> 
> Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  I love dark dune!  Great bag in a great color!  The SA was right.  Dark dune is really a brownish-grey taupe, so falls into the pearl grey-luggage baby category.  LOL!  :lolots:


----------



## tflowers921

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  I love dark dune!  Great bag in a great color!  The SA was right.  Dark dune is really a brownish-grey taupe, so falls into the pearl grey-luggage baby category.  LOL!  :lolots:




Thanks ubo! Very happy to join! I know at first I laughed but then I said "you are totally right!" And this lovely was 40% off!


----------



## omri

DiamondsForever said:


> Welcome! If you like pink have you looked at Blush? It's a beautiful neutral delicate cream pink.



Oh yeah, it's great)


----------



## omri

ubo22 said:


> MK's standard neutrals are black, navy, and luggage (medium brown).  If you're interested in heritage blue or aquamarine, you really need to see them in person.  Blues always look different in person than in pictures.  For pinks, take a look at pale pink (almost a salmon color), blossom (baby pink), raspberry (bright, true pink), and fuschia (cool undertones).  Blush is really a very light cream with a just a hint of pink in it...more like a champagne color with a hint of pink.



Thank you a lot for a response.Have to go to the store to see all them in person


----------



## omri

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060847
> 
> Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby



Wow, congrats! Wonderful color!


----------



## cny1941

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060847
> 
> Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby




Congrats! DD is pretty color and good for all year round.


----------



## tflowers921

omri said:


> Wow, congrats! Wonderful color!







cny1941 said:


> Congrats! DD is pretty color and good for all year round.




Thanks so much! Very happy with it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

omri said:


> Thank you a lot for a response.Have to go to the store to see all them in person



 def best to see everything in person. There will be a colour that you love I'm sure.


----------



## DiamondsForever

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060847
> 
> Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby


This is a lovely photo! Congratulations. DD looks amazing in the sunshine.


----------



## keishapie1973

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060847
> 
> Large dark dune!!! I can't believe I waited to long to get one, what a great bag. It's also my first DD, the SA joked that it's as if pearl grey & luggage had a baby



Congrats!!! DD is a gorgeous color.......


----------



## tflowers921

keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!! DD is a gorgeous color.......




Thanks so much! I really love it!


----------



## tflowers921

omri said:


> Hello there.Need some help )
> I really want to buy Selma, but hard to choose the color....thinking of navy,black,heritage blue or may be more neutral shades.
> Also I like aquamarine and pink




I'm a total neutral girl & think the Selma looks beautiful in navy


----------



## omri

tflowers921 said:


> I'm a total neutral girl & think the Selma looks beautiful in navy



Ok


----------



## keishapie1973

omri said:


> Hello there.Need some help )
> I really want to buy Selma, but hard to choose the color....thinking of navy,black,heritage blue or may be more neutral shades.
> Also I like aquamarine and pink




Navy!!!! I love it on the Selma....[emoji3]


----------



## Nan246

hi Selma bag buddies,
May I join you?  I love the Selma but am currently collecting ones with studs.  I have a grape one coming. I read somewhere that many find the studs old fashion but I love the look.  Any one as obsessive as I am with studded selmas?


----------



## megcurry

First sighting of a Large Selma in the TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie NY.  Fuschia with SHW and at a good price $199.






If I wasn't already carrying my Fuschia with GHW, I'd have been tempted.  

And besides I had just come from Macy's where the Large Selma in Luggage was on clearance for $213.99 woo hoo!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> hi Selma bag buddies,
> May I join you?  I love the Selma but am currently collecting ones with studs.  I have a grape one coming. I read somewhere that many find the studs old fashion but I love the look.  Any one as obsessive as I am with studded selmas?



I'm obsessing over silver studs! I have the Blush Selma messenger with gold studs. A little worried gold studs will scratch up over time. Love the look of silver studs. So edgy!


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm obsessing over silver studs! I have the Blush Selma messenger with gold studs. A little worried gold studs will scratch up over time. Love the look of silver studs. So edgy!



Yes! That blossom is a beauty! Love silver too! is the blossom color easy to keep clean?


----------



## Nan246

megcurry said:


> First sighting of a Large Selma in the TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie NY.  Fuschia with SHW and at a good price $199.
> 
> View attachment 3061679
> 
> View attachment 3061680
> 
> 
> If I wasn't already carrying my Fuschia with GHW, I'd have been tempted.
> 
> And besides I had just come from Macy's where the Large Selma in Luggage was on clearance for $213.99 woo hoo!


Great prices!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Yes! That blossom is a beauty! Love silver too! is the blossom color easy to keep clean?



Blush is OK to keep clean. I used a protector when I got her. Then found some gentle leather cleaner wipes which work well. I learnt the hard way you need to protect lighter bags against denim transfer!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush is OK to keep clean. I used a protector when I got her. Then found some gentle leather cleaner wipes which work well. I learnt the hard way you need to protect lighter bags against denim transfer!




Was it you who said you use Radley leather treatment/ cleaner?  It has to be someone from the UK!- I have to get something for my new bag.  If it was you did it work well?


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Was it you who said you use Radley leather treatment/ cleaner?  It has to be someone from the UK!- I have to get something for my new bag.  If it was you did it work well?



Yes it was me! Well remembered 
I used the leather protector cloth. I found it doesn't damaged the Saffiano leather and any denim transfer comes right off. Been using Lord Sheraton leather clean and shine wipes to remove any stains. They smell divine and are v.gentle. think you can get them in Tesco.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes it was me! Well remembered
> 
> I used the leather protector cloth. I found it doesn't damaged the Saffiano leather and any denim transfer comes right off. Been using Lord Sheraton leather clean and shine wipes to remove any stains. They smell divine and are v.gentle. think you can get them in Tesco.




Thank you for that, very helpful! I will go to Tesco tomorrow!


----------



## feonalily

Is the navy selma the most popular color? I've noticed that that color never really gets low in price


----------



## ubo22

feonalily said:


> Is the navy selma the most popular color? I've noticed that that color never really gets low in price


Black, navy, and luggage are MK's standard neutral colors from season to season.  Rarely do any of these colors go on sale.  Macy's has a sale on the navy and luggage Selmas right now, which doesn't happen often.


----------



## feonalily

ubo22 said:


> Black, navy, and luggage are MK's standard neutral colors from season to season.  Rarely do any of these colors go on sale.  Macy's has a sale on the navy and luggage Selmas right now, which doesn't happen often.




ooooohh thats smart of them. keeping the most neutral colors high 
thank you for the link! Im broke atm but I will keep my eyes peeled for the next good deal. I want a navy or a luggage color next


----------



## Scooch

Macy's is having a "deal of the day" sale on the navy and luggage Selma, 214 is the sale price which is very tempting for me too. I own the Selma in black but due to the sale I might have to get navy too!


----------



## jmjm20122012

Just bought the Large Peanut one during Macy's 4th of July Sale


----------



## Rhaenyra

jmjm20122012 said:


> Just bought the Large Peanut one during Macy's 4th of July Sale



Do you have photos?  I'm having a hard time finding real life photos of peanut Selmas.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Yes here are two photos one with flash and one without so you can get an idea of color. I got it for $200! I couldn't pass up on the deal.


----------



## Rhaenyra

jmjm20122012 said:


> View attachment 3063127
> View attachment 3063128
> 
> 
> Yes here are two photos one with flash and one without so you can get an idea of color. I got it for $200! I couldn't pass up on the deal.


Thanks!  Peanut is such a fitting name for that colour and the more I see it the more I like it.  (Especially on sale!)


----------



## jmjm20122012

I like it! It is my second Selma I also had a black.


----------



## *Jenn*

my beautiful aquamarine medium selma!
with sister pear


----------



## Presents4me

jmjm20122012 said:


> View attachment 3063127
> View attachment 3063128
> 
> 
> Yes here are two photos one with flash and one without so you can get an idea of color. I got it for $200! I couldn't pass up on the deal.




Is this the large Selma in peanut?? I recently purchased it from Macy's and I too felt like it was a great price to pass up so I bought it. I've always been a huge fan of the peanut color so I was very excited to see that it went on sale. I also have the navy and luggage in lg Selma but debating if I should sell my luggage due to the similarity in color.


----------



## Presents4me

rhaenyra said:


> thanks!  Peanut is such a fitting name for that colour and the more i see it the more i like it.  (especially on sale!)




+1 !


----------



## smileydimples

*Jenn* said:


> my beautiful aquamarine medium selma!
> with sister pear



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty


----------



## feonalily

*Jenn* said:


> my beautiful aquamarine medium selma!
> with sister pear


Gorgeous bags.
gosh, now I want a pear haha


----------



## loveatfirstshop

*Jenn* said:


> my beautiful aquamarine medium selma!
> with sister pear



Love the colours! They're so perfect for summer!


----------



## Bootlover07

Shopping with my peanut messenger. Best crossbody ever!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Shopping with my peanut messenger. Best crossbody ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065543


I agree!!! Looks cute on you!!


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> Shopping with my peanut messenger. Best crossbody ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065543


 
Beautiful! Love crossbodies!


----------



## omri

Finally I've got my Selma! It's large Navy.I'm so happy!


----------



## selmamadarin

I got my large Selma in Mandarin!
Gosh I was blown away by the colour!! It is much redder than I expected, really stunning


----------



## Scooch

Congrats on your new Selmas ladies!


----------



## omri

Scooch said:


> Congrats on your new Selmas ladies!



Thanks


----------



## Bootlover07

selmamadarin said:


> I got my large Selma in Mandarin!
> Gosh I was blown away by the colour!! It is much redder than I expected, really stunning




Congrats!! I have this in medium and sometimes I just stare at it lol!! It's a gorgeous saturated color, definitely one of my favorites


----------



## Sarsura86

Hello pretty ladies I want to get large selma but I need to see it next to hamilton travellerlarge  pls pls bcs Im5,4 I think it's big for my size


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarsura86 said:


> Hello pretty ladies I want to get large selma but I need to see it next to hamilton travellerlarge  pls pls bcs Im5,4 I think it's big for my size




Here is my large grommet Selma and large Traveler. They are about the same size but the Selma is a little wider. Sorry, it may be hard to tell since they are both black....[emoji3]


----------



## Sarsura86

Thank u very much I will get one for sure I was worried for the size &#128525;&#10084;&#128151;


----------



## trefusisgirl

My two new Selma's, welcoming a medium Selma for the first time. Both are shw, which is always my preference if I can.  Large in deep pink, medium in electric blue. Wanted a pink kors for ages.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I now have large red ghw, large gooseberry ghw and these two.  Could be enough Selma's now, or ummmmm maybe not!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> My two new Selma's, welcoming a medium Selma for the first time. Both are shw, which is always my preference if I can.  Large in deep pink, medium in electric blue. Wanted a pink kors for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067699
> 
> 
> I now have large red ghw, large gooseberry ghw and these two.  Could be enough Selma's now, or ummmmm maybe not!




Lovely! I love the colour of my large Deep pink Selma but I prefer my medium bags!  I love the electric blue- was that a TK Max find? I love your bargain ipad sleeve from TK max for £10!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Lovely! I love the colour of my large Deep pink Selma but I prefer my medium bags!  I love the electric blue- was that a TK Max find? I love your bargain ipad sleeve from TK max for £10!!!




Well of course it was lol.  I did think of you as they had loads in there this time and that ipad mini sleeve was a total bargain for a tenner.

Now, you must feel a holiday to Cornwall coming on surely, it is the place to be for kors for some reason which I still can't get my head round! I know we are claimed to be good for food/restaurants, but designer handbags, nope most strange.

They had other large Selmas, a large Cynthia, a large Sutton which I almost bought.  

I wish they'd stock a smaller wallet, maybe I could ask as I must be one of their best customers, if they take requests.x


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> My two new Selma's, welcoming a medium Selma for the first time. Both are shw, which is always my preference if I can.  Large in deep pink, medium in electric blue. Wanted a pink kors for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067699
> 
> 
> I now have large red ghw, large gooseberry ghw and these two.  Could be enough Selma's now, or ummmmm maybe not!



Congrats,  both are great colors!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Well of course it was lol.  I did think of you as they had loads in there this time and that ipad mini sleeve was a total bargain for a tenner.
> 
> Now, you must feel a holiday to Cornwall coming on surely, it is the place to be for kors for some reason which I still can't get my head round! I know we are claimed to be good for food/restaurants, but designer handbags, nope most strange.
> 
> They had other large Selmas, a large Cynthia, a large Sutton which I almost bought.
> 
> I wish they'd stock a smaller wallet, maybe I could ask as I must be one of their best customers, if they take requests.x


Wow your store has had loads, I am a little jealous, but pleased for you!! That blue is a great find......well done you!  We have talked about going to Cornwall as it so beautiful, we even talked about trying to catch Doc Martin being filmed!!  

I don't think you will stop at that number of Selmas if your store keeps this up!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Well of course it was lol.  I did think of you as they had loads in there this time and that ipad mini sleeve was a total bargain for a tenner.
> 
> Now, you must feel a holiday to Cornwall coming on surely, it is the place to be for kors for some reason which I still can't get my head round! I know we are claimed to be good for food/restaurants, but designer handbags, nope most strange.
> 
> They had other large Selmas, a large Cynthia, a large Sutton which I almost bought.
> 
> I wish they'd stock a smaller wallet, maybe I could ask as I must be one of their best customers, if they take requests.x



Oh wow I didn't realise that you were finding Selma's in TK Maxx! How exciting. Can I ask how much they were?

Have got to start checking out my local branches!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Yes, I am sure they are in other branches.  They are selling large Selmas for £129.99, the large Sutton I saw was same price.  The medium Selma was £89.99.  They are a real saving.  They also do mini Selmas at £49.99.  The large Hamilton's i've seen are also £129.99 and they have calf hair, camouflage whammies which are £149.

There are other models of MK as well.  I think the large Cynthia I saw was same as Selmas, so £129.99.

So, theoretically the cost of my 2 from today, was over £100 less of the RRP for the large Selma (this is how I tell myself I can buy two lol.)

I can't believe it is just our store that is selling them, sure other branches are as well.  But, as i've said previously, they aren't on their website, so it is just if you happen to see them in store.  Trouble is, I keep seeing them in store and then they find their way home with me!

Hope you find some.x


----------



## trefusisgirl

stupid mac correcting my spelling they are not selling camouflage WHAMMIES, mind you, maybe they are, but I meant Hammie!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

no I have to stop now, HAVE TO HAVE TO HAVE TO, convincing myself there.  But, they are having loads in, which is beyond tempting and as a libran I can't make a decision so clearly have to buy more than one.


----------



## lmirinda

Hi guys, I have a selma that I bought about 3 months ago, I haven't used it at all yet, I just store it in the dust bag since the day I got it. Today I wanted to take it out to use and I notice there is like this "bubble" in the middle, not sure if you can see it in the pic. Is this normal?
I'm pretty sure it was not there when I first got it. Do you think there is anything I could do to get rid of this bubble?
I am new around here, hopefully I didn't post this in the wrong thread.


----------



## ubo22

lmirinda said:


> Hi guys, I have a selma that I bought about 3 months ago, I haven't used it at all yet, I just store it in the dust bag since the day I got it. Today I wanted to take it out to use and I notice there is like this "bubble" in the middle, not sure if you can see it in the pic. Is this normal?
> I'm pretty sure it was not there when I first got it. Do you think there is anything I could do to get rid of this bubble?
> I am new around here, hopefully I didn't post this in the wrong thread.


Did you store it with the handles down?  It looks like the bubble may be the side portion of the bag that would show between the handles when they are stored down.  If so, the bubble should work itself out over time.  Try running your palm over it to see if it will flatten out.


----------



## paula3boys

Looks like it has been stored with handles down


----------



## lmirinda

ubo22 said:


> Did you store it with the handles down?  It looks  like the bubble may be the side portion of the bag that would show  between the handles when they are stored down.  If so, the bubble should  work itself out over time.  Try running your palm over it to see if it  will flatten out.





paula3boys said:


> Looks like it has been stored with handles down



Ah yes I did stored it with the handles down. I am such a noob! ush:
But glad that it wasn't something that bad. Thank you for your responses!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lmirinda said:


> Ah yes I did stored it with the handles down. I am such a noob! ush:
> But glad that it wasn't something that bad. Thank you for your responses!




I find that if you loosely tie the handles with a piece of string when storing they stay upright and away from main body of bag.  I also use some small velcro straps I got for tying up cables.  Then you know they can't fall down onto the bag.


----------



## *Jenn*

so storing them handle down is bad? just wanted to make sure.
that's how I've been storing mine


----------



## Montymoo

Hi, I bought my first Selma in Tan, large about a month ago and love it to bits. I popped into TKMaxx this morning for a nose and a large Deep Pink and Black Selma was sitting on the shelf calling me, well for £129 i just had to didnt i ..... !!! They also had a Blue/Black and a Black.
That was in Eastbourne, East sussex if anyone is near that branch!


----------



## tflowers921

*Jenn* said:


> so storing them handle down is bad? just wanted to make sure.
> that's how I've been storing mine




It can make dents in the leather on the body of the bag. They aren't permanent, but this way you just avoid it altogether. I store all mine handles up & never have an issue.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Montymoo said:


> Hi, I bought my first Selma in Tan, large about a month ago and love it to bits. I popped into TKMaxx this morning for a nose and a large Deep Pink and Black Selma was sitting on the shelf calling me, well for £129 i just had to didnt i ..... !!! They also had a Blue/Black and a Black.
> 
> That was in Eastbourne, East sussex if anyone is near that branch!




Finally someone else who is finding bargains in tk maxx. Was thinking it was just me!  I saw those in my branch and loved the deep pink and black, but bought a solid deep
Pink in the end.

Don't keep popping in if u want to keep ur bank balance as they keep getting more stock.

I never liked tk maxx before, now it is my new best friend lol.


----------



## lmirinda

trefusisgirl said:


> I find that if you loosely tie the handles with a piece of string when storing they stay upright and away from main body of bag.  I also use some small velcro straps I got for tying up cables.  Then you know they can't fall down onto the bag.



Thanks for your tip! 

Actually it is funny because it is not really a dent.... It is more like an air pocket... Maybe it is because it is saffiano leather?
When I touch it, I can feel like there is air in between (if this makes sense). It is almost like something has come loose inside (I am not sure hopefully it is not like that, cause this sounds really bad). 
I have it laid against the wall for about 2 days already now, it does get better in appearance but when I touch it I can still feel it.


----------



## Lilpaws

Hello All!!   I would love to be in the Selma Club!! My first 2 new Selma's came today! Very excited! Here pictured is the Large Selma in Peanut from Macys, and the mini messenger in Electric Blue. I bought them online Macys, and were shipped in boxes to me.

For some reason I thought the Large Selma was larger, and attached a picture with a ruler- if someone can confirm appropriate measurement for Large Selma.

Thanks you!  Post more pics in a few min. 

Stefani


----------



## Lilpaws

And a few more pics of Electric Blue Mini Selma from Macys.


----------



## Lilpaws

Last few pictures of Large Selma from Macys in Peanut color. Again hoping it is the corect size.


----------



## keishapie1973

Yes, it's the large and it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Yes that is the large.  I find mine plenty big for work, even holds my laptop in it's sleeve, power cable, note pad, etc.  plus all the usual lady stuff we all seem to carry round.

Both your new bags are stunning.  Huge fan of electric blue.  The peanut is such a fab colour goes with everything and can be dressed up or down.

Congrats on your purchases.


----------



## MKbaglover

Lilpaws said:


> Hello All!!   I would love to be in the Selma Club!! My first 2 new Selma's came today! Very excited! Here pictured is the Large Selma in Peanut from Macys, and the mini messenger in Electric Blue. I bought them online Macys, and were shipped in boxes to me.
> 
> For some reason I thought the Large Selma was larger, and attached a picture with a ruler- if someone can confirm appropriate measurement for Large Selma.
> 
> Thanks you!  Post more pics in a few min.
> 
> Stefani


Beautiful bags, I love the blue!!


----------



## lucydee

Gorgeous bags!
I am expecting my peanut selma tomorrow in the mail,  great deal at macys


----------



## ubo22

Lilpaws said:


> Hello All!!   I would love to be in the Selma Club!! My first 2 new Selma's came today! Very excited! Here pictured is the Large Selma in Peanut from Macys, and the mini messenger in Electric Blue. I bought them online Macys, and were shipped in boxes to me.
> 
> For some reason I thought the Large Selma was larger, and attached a picture with a ruler- if someone can confirm appropriate measurement for Large Selma.
> 
> Thanks you!  Post more pics in a few min.
> 
> Stefani


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Yes, your peanut Selma is a large.  Put your stuff in it, and you'll see it's much bigger than it looks.  I love the electric blue, as well.  I own a large sapphire Selma (similar color).  It's the first MK bag I fell in love with.  I ended up getting it third in my Selma collection.


----------



## Lilpaws

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Yes, your peanut Selma is a large.  Put your stuff in it, and you'll see it's much bigger than it looks.  I love the electric blue, as well.  I own a large sapphire Selma (similar color).  It's the first MK bag I fell in love with.  I ended up getting it third in my Selma collection.


Thank you!!!  I have always been a Coach girl, and I still love Coach- but recently I discovered the MK's Selma line, and fell in love. I went a little crazy and ordered a few more- just love this style! I'll post some more pics, when they arrive. 

I should be saving money, instead spending on purses! Gotta love it! Priorities! LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lilpaws said:


> Hello All!!   I would love to be in the Selma Club!! My first 2 new Selma's came today! Very excited! Here pictured is the Large Selma in Peanut from Macys, and the mini messenger in Electric Blue. I bought them online Macys, and were shipped in boxes to me.
> 
> For some reason I thought the Large Selma was larger, and attached a picture with a ruler- if someone can confirm appropriate measurement for Large Selma.
> 
> Thanks you!  Post more pics in a few min.
> 
> Stefani


Love them both! But that EB color...yowsa!!!  Love the mini!


----------



## paula3boys

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes that is the large.  I find mine plenty big for work, even holds my laptop in it's sleeve, power cable, note pad, etc.  plus all the usual lady stuff we all seem to carry round.
> 
> Both your new bags are stunning.  Huge fan of electric blue.  The peanut is such a fab colour goes with everything and can be dressed up or down.
> 
> Congrats on your purchases.




Wow! What size is your laptop?


----------



## Bootlover07

Do you guys prefer the fuschia with silver or gold hardware. I haven't seen either in person but I usually prefer silver. I also keep looking at the raspberry sutton with silver but don't know if I'd want another sutton. I suddenly find myself drawn to pink lol


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Do you guys prefer the fuschia with silver or gold hardware. I haven't seen either in person but I usually prefer silver. I also keep looking at the raspberry sutton with silver but don't know if I'd want another sutton. I suddenly find myself drawn to pink lol


Fuschia (cool undertones) with silver.  Raspberry (bright, true pink) with silver or gold.


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> Wow! What size is your laptop?




It's just a baby 13.5", but it goes in my Selma in it's MK laptop sleeve plus power cable gets stuffed in bag and other things including large jet set wallet, which isn't small.  I can't do the zipper up but hey u can't have everything.

I find out of all my collection for work my large Selmas are the best by a mile.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Do you guys prefer the fuschia with silver or gold hardware. I haven't seen either in person but I usually prefer silver. I also keep looking at the raspberry sutton with silver but don't know if I'd want another sutton. I suddenly find myself drawn to pink lol




Both are nice, but I prefer pink, whichever shade with shw.  I have a deep pink Selma with shw and it just looks so nice.  Yet I have a gooseberry one with ghw, that I have a feeling wouldn't look right with shw.  I really think it depends on the shades.  So, my vote is on this occassion shw.

I really wanted a pink bag to add to my collection hence the deep pink Selma. Go for it, bet u'll use it loads.  I want a sutton!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Fuschia (cool undertones) with silver.  Raspberry (bright, true pink) with silver or gold.







trefusisgirl said:


> Both are nice, but I prefer pink, whichever shade with shw.  I have a deep pink Selma with shw and it just looks so nice.  Yet I have a gooseberry one with ghw, that I have a feeling wouldn't look right with shw.  I really think it depends on the shades.  So, my vote is on this occassion shw.
> 
> I really wanted a pink bag to add to my collection hence the deep pink Selma. Go for it, bet u'll use it loads.  I want a sutton!





I agree with you two after looking in store. The Macy's I went to had a fuschia with gold and I think I'd like silver better. They also had a small raspberry sutton. I think the raspberry is TDF but it's a little too Barbie pink to work for me. The fuschia is cool enough to transition into colder months (at least with my wardrobe). I'm normally not a pink girl but am strongly considering trying to find a fuschia with silver in store (I hate ordering from Macy's). Here is a pic of the large fuschia Selma with gold. I held it up near a raspberry bag lol!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree with you two after looking in store. The Macy's I went to had a fuschia with gold and I think I'd like silver better. They also had a small raspberry sutton. I think the raspberry is TDF but it's a little too Barbie pink to work for me. The fuschia is cool enough to transition into colder months (at least with my wardrobe). I'm normally not a pink girl but am strongly considering trying to find a fuschia with silver in store (I hate ordering from Macy's). Here is a pic of the large fuschia Selma with gold. I held it up near a raspberry bag lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073106




Looks great!!! Barbie pink is exactly how I would describe raspberry. I also prefer fuchsia with shw and consider it a great year-round color....[emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree with you two after looking in store. The Macy's I went to had a fuschia with gold and I think I'd like silver better. They also had a small raspberry sutton. I think the raspberry is TDF but it's a little too Barbie pink to work for me. The fuschia is cool enough to transition into colder months (at least with my wardrobe). I'm normally not a pink girl but am strongly considering trying to find a fuschia with silver in store (I hate ordering from Macy's). Here is a pic of the large fuschia Selma with gold. I held it up near a raspberry bag lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073106



Are you only wanting large? I see MK site has medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware and it is on sale


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree with you two after looking in store. The Macy's I went to had a fuschia with gold and I think I'd like silver better. They also had a small raspberry sutton. I think the raspberry is TDF but it's a little too Barbie pink to work for me. The fuschia is cool enough to transition into colder months (at least with my wardrobe). I'm normally not a pink girl but am strongly considering trying to find a fuschia with silver in store (I hate ordering from Macy's). Here is a pic of the large fuschia Selma with gold. I held it up near a raspberry bag lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073106


Fuschia is so pretty.  I actually like it better than raspberry, personally, because I look best in cool colors.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Are you only wanting large? I see MK site has medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware and it is on sale




Yes, I prefer the large even though I do have a medium. I still haven't carried my medium mandarin only because I have to downsize a bit to make it work. Thanks for the heads up! Macy's has the large on sale too so I can order from them if I can't find one in store. They just aren't that reliable with packaging lol


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great!!! Barbie pink is exactly how I would describe raspberry. I also prefer fuchsia with shw and consider it a great year-round color....[emoji3]







ubo22 said:


> Fuschia is so pretty.  I actually like it better than raspberry, personally, because I look best in cool colors.




Thanks! I really like this color, it's not too in your face lol. I think raspberry is gorgeous, but I definitely think cooler colors suit me better too. I was planning to stalk eBay for a deal on a grape but now I might do this one instead. Stupid color decisions


----------



## Anjool

Luggage, peanut luggage peanut????? The decisions !!!?????!!! Lol


----------



## Bootlover07

Anjool said:


> Luggage, peanut luggage peanut????? The decisions !!!?????!!! Lol




Are you trying to decide between these two? I used to prefer luggage but now I am in love with peanut. I just love that color. I have it in the messenger and it goes with everything. Luggage is super versatile too though. I'd try on both in person if you haven't already.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Are you only wanting large? I see MK site has medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware and it is on sale




Paula how are you liking your grape? It's the other color I wanted, though I'd have to use eBay or something now. I ordered a large through Macy's when it was on clearance and my order got cancelled  not sure if I should keep searching for that or do fuschia.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Paula how are you liking your grape? It's the other color I wanted, though I'd have to use eBay or something now. I ordered a large through Macy's when it was on clearance and my order got cancelled  not sure if I should keep searching for that or do fuschia.




It's funny that you ask because I just thought today how I haven't used it more than once yet. I'll probably use more in Fall. I grabbed medium grape. I'm still trying to sell my large violet because I can't justify two purple bags lol.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> It's funny that you ask because I just thought today how I haven't used it more than once yet. I'll probably use more in Fall. I grabbed medium grape. I'm still trying to sell my large violet because I can't justify two purple bags lol.




Aah I love violet too!! Lol yeah i think grape would work best in the fall. I like that purple goes with so much, especially fall/winter stuff.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Aah I love violet too!! Lol yeah i think grape would work best in the fall. I like that purple goes with so much, especially fall/winter stuff.




Agreed


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> It's funny that you ask because I just thought today how I haven't used it more than once yet. I'll probably use more in Fall. I grabbed medium grape. I'm still trying to sell my large violet because I can't justify two purple bags lol.



Oh but the violet shade is so pretty!   I missed out on that color,  I do have grape though and think it goes well for fall and winter.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Oh but the violet shade is so pretty!   I missed out on that color,  I do have grape though and think it goes well for fall and winter.



It is really pretty, but I try to limit myself to one of each color. I like fuchsia, but have raspberry (which I like even more than fuchsia). I thought I preferred violet over grape so bought violet first when it was on a good sale. I thought I preferred large over medium, but do not so I need to sell large violet and keep medium grape


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Are you trying to decide between these two? I used to prefer luggage but now I am in love with peanut. I just love that color. I have it in the messenger and it goes with everything. Luggage is super versatile too though. I'd try on both in person if you haven't already.


Bootlover, you must be one of those people who can wear both warm and cool colors because peanut with its yellow undertones usually looks best with warm skintones and fuschia looks best with cool skintones.  You are so lucky because that means you pretty much look good in any color!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover, you must be one of those people who can wear both warm and cool colors because peanut with its yellow undertones usually looks best with warm skintones and fuschia looks best with cool skintones.  You are so lucky because that means you pretty much look good in any color!




Thanks! I guess it depends on the color; the one color I feel like I can't pull off in any shade is yellow. It's pretty but just can't do it...makes me look sick lol!!


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover, you must be one of those people who can wear both warm and cool colors because peanut with its yellow undertones usually looks best with warm skintones and fuschia looks best with cool skintones.  You are so lucky because that means you pretty much look good in any color!



I seem to be able to wear pretty much any colour too i have peanut and fuchsia too


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks! I guess it depends on the color; the one color I feel like I can't pull off in any shade is yellow. It's pretty but just can't do it...makes me look sick lol!!


 
I can't wear yellow either unless it's a pure canary yellow.




sunblock said:


> I seem to be able to wear pretty much any colour too i have peanut and fuchsia too


 
Both of you are really lucky.  I look terrible in pastels and most yellows.  Colors for me must be deep, dark, pure jewel tones.


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, is it possible that Selma has SIX stiches under the handles??


----------



## tflowers921

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, is it possible that Selma has SIX stiches under the handles??




I never looked but I just checked, mine has 4


----------



## lluuccka

tflowers921 said:


> I never looked but I just checked, mine has 4


Every Selma I have ever seen has 4 stiches even my two other at home... I think it!s fake ... more pictures in authenticate thread.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, is it possible that Selma has SIX stiches under the handles??


 
I can tell in the pic that the zippers don't say Michael Kors, so it's a fake.


----------



## lluuccka

J3nnif3r8 said:


> I can tell in the pic that the zippers don't say Michael Kors, so it's a fake.



Both zippers are with MK, it's bad photo and the front one is turned around.


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, is it possible that Selma has SIX stiches under the handles??



Just checked my quilted selma and it has 4.


----------



## omri

Finally got it.My new large Navy Selma   It was so hard to choose a color... 
Pics in lamp/daylight.


----------



## geeitsangela

I wear my medium fuchsia with almost every outfit! 
https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Z5oqc43gyuXXgnxeYLDZ.jpg
https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/uoSAVZGFx6SB1z7ZqA0E.jpg
https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/JnQzHaz26Hh5jk9HrNuu.jpg
I don't think I know how to upload a picture...so I'll just leave a link of a pic of my outfit!

Recently saw the medium in mandarin on sale at Macy's and I'm really tempted to get it! I used to love black bags, but now I love bolder colors like fuchsia and the mandarin! Don't know if I should...

I wish I knew Macy's was selling the selma in blossom earlier as well =/ I was looking for a nice pink bag for a long time but settled for a pink satchel from The Cambridge Satchel Company  I should have waited...regrets


----------



## Bootlover07

geeitsangela said:


> I wear my medium fuchsia with almost every outfit!
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Z5oqc43gyuXXgnxeYLDZ.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/uoSAVZGFx6SB1z7ZqA0E.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/JnQzHaz26Hh5jk9HrNuu.jpg
> I don't think I know how to upload a picture...so I'll just leave a link of a pic of my outfit!
> 
> Recently saw the medium in mandarin on sale at Macy's and I'm really tempted to get it! I used to love black bags, but now I love bolder colors like fuchsia and the mandarin! Don't know if I should...
> 
> I wish I knew Macy's was selling the selma in blossom earlier as well =/ I was looking for a nice pink bag for a long time but settled for a pink satchel from The Cambridge Satchel Company  I should have waited...regrets




LOVE this!! You have great style! I'm the exact same way; I used to only buy neutrals and now I'm obsessed with color! I own one black bag that's not designer, and I only keep it in case I need black. I hardly carry it. I think pearl grey and dark dune are so much more fun for neutrals!


----------



## tflowers921

omri said:


> Finally got it.My new large Navy Selma   It was so hard to choose a color...
> Pics in lamp/daylight.




So pretty! I love the navy!


----------



## Bootlover07

Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463


Oh my gosh!  Such a hard decision.  Both are gorgeous colors!  Don't you still have a mandarin Bedford cross-body bag or something like that?  If so, I'd keep the fuschia Selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

Both are beautiful.  However, the fuchsia is just gorgeous. I would keep it.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463



Both are beautiful. However, the fuchsia is just gorgeous. I would keep it.....


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Oh my gosh!  Such a hard decision.  Both are gorgeous colors!  Don't you still have a mandarin Bedford cross-body bag or something like that?  If so, I'd keep the fuschia Selma.




I do, but I'm actually selling that one because I've only carried it a handful of times. It's a gorgeous bag but a bit too slouchy for me. Once you go structured it's hard to go back!!


----------



## TnC

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463



I would go with fuschia because I think it's a color you can wear all seasons. Mandarin is more spring & summer.


----------



## Lilpaws

ubo22 said:


> Oh my gosh!  Such a hard decision.  Both are gorgeous colors!  Don't you still have a mandarin Bedford cross-body bag or something like that?  If so, I'd keep the fuschia Selma.


I agree! I love the fuschia! Great price too!


----------



## Lilpaws

tflowers921 said:


> So pretty! I love the navy!


Love the Navy! So pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, is it possible that Selma has SIX stiches under the handles??


It depends what year and country your bag was made in. Not every bag is identical, even if it is the same style. There are often variations from year to year and depending what country it is manufactured in. We have seen quilted Selmas with more than four stitches under the handles. Here is one from Nordstroms. They absolutely do not sell fakes. As you can see, it has more than four stitches under the handles. We have evaluated your bag on the authenticity thread. You can check for more information there.
Here is the link to the quilted Selma at Nordstroms.


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-quilted-leather-satchel/3829284


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463


That's a tough one because that mandarin really pops you tan, big time! Looks great! I am not so sure that mandarin can't be worn all seasons? It would look awesome with browns and blacks in the fall. I don't see any reason you couldn't wear it most of the year? I'll be the odd one and go for the mandarin, but both are great colors.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a tough one because that mandarin really pops you tan, big time! Looks great! I am not so sure that mandarin can't be worn all seasons? It would look awesome with browns and blacks in the fall. I don't see any reason you couldn't wear it most of the year? I'll be the odd one and go for the mandarin, but both are great colors.




I would wear my mandarin jet set all year. I'm not letting anyone dictate my ability to carry my bags lol.


----------



## geeitsangela

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE this!! You have great style! I'm the exact same way; I used to only buy neutrals and now I'm obsessed with color! I own one black bag that's not designer, and I only keep it in case I need black. I hardly carry it. I think pearl grey and dark dune are so much more fun for neutrals!


Thank you!! Black is too boring for me...bag wise because I usually dress is pretty neutral colors, so a nice color bag to make the outfit pop is the best!

Guess I waited too long to purchase the mandarin selma at Macy's...because now it's sold out  I should have purchased it as soon as I saw it! $150 is too good of a deal to pass up, but I was too late


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463




Personally the fuschia.  I think it goes with anything and across the seasons as well.  I haven't seen the mandarin IRL but I am think pink is more versatile.  

Depends what you want to put in it size wise.  I use my large selma's for work, but my medium Selma at weekends.

Jealous sapphire sutton, lovely lovely bag and colour.

Dare I say keep both lol such different colours and sizes.


----------



## trefusisgirl

geeitsangela said:


> I wear my medium fuchsia with almost every outfit!
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Z5oqc43gyuXXgnxeYLDZ.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/uoSAVZGFx6SB1z7ZqA0E.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/JnQzHaz26Hh5jk9HrNuu.jpg
> I don't think I know how to upload a picture...so I'll just leave a link of a pic of my outfit!
> 
> Recently saw the medium in mandarin on sale at Macy's and I'm really tempted to get it! I used to love black bags, but now I love bolder colors like fuchsia and the mandarin! Don't know if I should...
> 
> I wish I knew Macy's was selling the selma in blossom earlier as well =/ I was looking for a nice pink bag for a long time but settled for a pink satchel from The Cambridge Satchel Company  I should have waited...regrets




Love your oufits and that bag is so pretty and like you I find (i have deep pink,) it goes with every outfit casual and smart.  

Blossom is such a cute colour, but it must be nice to switch it up a bit with the satchel from cambridge satchels.  I love their bags and the lady that started the company had such vision that most seemed to miss. Satchels in bright cheerful colours are much nicer than the previous only available in brown or black which reminds me of school.


----------



## MKbaglover

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463





CinthiaZ said:


> That's a tough one because that mandarin really pops you tan, big time! Looks great! I am not so sure that mandarin can't be worn all seasons? It would look awesome with browns and blacks in the fall. I don't see any reason you couldn't wear it most of the year? I'll be the odd one and go for the mandarin, but both are great colors.



I agree with the mandarin for the reasons stated above!!  I have a large deep pink Selma (which is a different shade but looks very similar) and a small mandarin sutton, I love the mandarin colour!!  I would say I used the deep pink in winter and summer and the mandarin is a lovely bright for summer but I would use the mandarin on a bright winter day, it looks great against black (I'm getting a black winter coat this year so I can use my bright bags more).  I also prefer my medium Selma's, I'm only 5'1 and I think the large is too bulky (I have a NS red croc Dillon which doesn't seem too big but the large selma seems more bulky), but all this is personal preference! Don't be swayed by the fact that the larger was almost the same price and just go for the 'bargain'. I've done that once and regretted it, choose the one that makes you smile and feel great when you carry it- that is what mandarin does for me!


----------



## MKbaglover

omri said:


> Finally got it.My new large Navy Selma   It was so hard to choose a color...
> Pics in lamp/daylight.


I love this bag, very sophisticated.


----------



## MKbaglover

geeitsangela said:


> I wear my medium fuchsia with almost every outfit!
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Z5oqc43gyuXXgnxeYLDZ.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/uoSAVZGFx6SB1z7ZqA0E.jpg
> https://s3dayrebucket.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/JnQzHaz26Hh5jk9HrNuu.jpg
> I don't think I know how to upload a picture...so I'll just leave a link of a pic of my outfit!
> 
> Recently saw the medium in mandarin on sale at Macy's and I'm really tempted to get it! I used to love black bags, but now I love bolder colors like fuchsia and the mandarin! Don't know if I should...
> 
> I wish I knew Macy's was selling the selma in blossom earlier as well =/ I was looking for a nice pink bag for a long time but settled for a pink satchel from The Cambridge Satchel Company  I should have waited...regrets


The bag looks great with your outfits!  Go for the mandarin too, if you are tempted!  I love that colour and it seems to be being phased out, as it is on sale everywhere.  It may come back again but I am so glad I got my mandarin colour in case it doesn't return for a while!


----------



## Bootlover07

geeitsangela said:


> Thank you!! Black is too boring for me...bag wise because I usually dress is pretty neutral colors, so a nice color bag to make the outfit pop is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I waited too long to purchase the mandarin selma at Macy's...because now it's sold out  I should have purchased it as soon as I saw it! $150 is too good of a deal to pass up, but I was too late




The mandarin is still showing up on the website!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I would wear my mandarin jet set all year. I'm not letting anyone dictate my ability to carry my bags lol.


After all, Halloween colors are black and orange! lol! Mandarin is in the orange family and Halloween is in the fall. You can wear mandarin all year long just like the fuchsia, so this is a tough one. I have a fuchsia Tristan and find that I really can not  wear it with everything. I also have the watermelon Riley, which is very similar to mandarin, that I use way more often . I guess it depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> After all, Halloween colors are black and orange! lol! Mandarin is in the orange family and Halloween is in the fall. You can wear mandarin all year long just like the fuchsia, so this is a tough one. I have a fuchsia Tristan and find that I really can not  wear it with everything. I also have the watermelon Riley, which is very similar to mandarin, that I use way more often . I guess it depends on your wardrobe.




I wasn't in love with watermelon at first but it has grown on me. I got medium Cindy in watermelon on clearance and love it!


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> Finally got it.My new large Navy Selma   It was so hard to choose a color...
> Pics in lamp/daylight.




So pretty! I'm hoping my order for this goes through since it was on a good sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so I have a decision to make! I found a large fuschia Selma with silver hardware at Macy's today and it was only 183 (tax included!!!). I snatched it up because they only had one with silver hardware. Well now I have to decide whether to keep it or my unused medium mandarin. I got the mandarin last month for roughly the same price. I love both colors but I won't use both, especially since I already have a sapphire sutton. I am leaning towards fuschia because I think it might be more versatile all year but I love mandarin so much too! Help me choose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074455
> View attachment 3074461
> View attachment 3074463


Both are nice, but I love the Mandarin more. It just pops more and the color looks great on you! My vote is for Mandarin.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I do, but I'm actually selling that one because I've only carried it a handful of times. It's a gorgeous bag but a bit too slouchy for me. Once you go structured it's hard to go back!!


Oh, in that case, I'm of no help to you.  I truly love both fuschia and mandarin.  Is there any preference between large and medium?  I thought your mandarin was a medium.


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a tough one because that mandarin really pops you tan, big time! Looks great! I am not so sure that mandarin can't be worn all seasons? It would look awesome with browns and blacks in the fall. I don't see any reason you couldn't wear it most of the year? I'll be the odd one and go for the mandarin, but both are great colors.







paula3boys said:


> I would wear my mandarin jet set all year. I'm not letting anyone dictate my ability to carry my bags lol.







MKbaglover said:


> I agree with the mandarin for the reasons stated above!!  I have a large deep pink Selma (which is a different shade but looks very similar) and a small mandarin sutton, I love the mandarin colour!!  I would say I used the deep pink in winter and summer and the mandarin is a lovely bright for summer but I would use the mandarin on a bright winter day, it looks great against black (I'm getting a black winter coat this year so I can use my bright bags more).  I also prefer my medium Selma's, I'm only 5'1 and I think the large is too bulky (I have a NS red croc Dillon which doesn't seem too big but the large selma seems more bulky), but all this is personal preference! Don't be swayed by the fact that the larger was almost the same price and just go for the 'bargain'. I've done that once and regretted it, choose the one that makes you smile and feel great when you carry it- that is what mandarin does for me!




Thanks for helping ladies! I'm still torn lol!!! I guess I worry less about mandarin being transitional and more about it transitioning in my wardrobe. I wear a lot of neutrals and colorful bottoms in the fall and winter and hardly wear brown at all. Sometimes mandarin pulls more red with certain colors and I'm not a red fan. I'm going to decide the old fashioned way and try on a bunch of outfits this weekend and see which bag goes with more LOL!!


----------



## Bootlover07

trefusisgirl said:


> Personally the fuschia.  I think it goes with anything and across the seasons as well.  I haven't seen the mandarin IRL but I am think pink is more versatile.
> 
> Depends what you want to put in it size wise.  I use my large selma's for work, but my medium Selma at weekends.
> 
> Jealous sapphire sutton, lovely lovely bag and colour.
> 
> Dare I say keep both lol such different colours and sizes.







ubo22 said:


> Oh, in that case, I'm of no help to you.  I truly love both fuschia and mandarin.  Is there any preference between large and medium?  I thought your mandarin was a medium.







keishapie1973 said:


> Both are beautiful. However, the fuchsia is just gorgeous. I would keep it.....




So I was thinking on it and realized the large was too much pink for me and exchanged it for the medium today. I love my large grey for work but think the medium is good for brights and I could carry it more casually. I also got them to adjust the mandarin price because I paid 181 a few weeks ago and it's now on sale for 155 (including tax). 

Ubo22, now they're both medium and the same price making the decision even harder [emoji15]!!!! I'm going to try on a bunch of outfits this week and see which one is more transitional. Here is some eye candy! Medium fuschia with silver and medium mandarin with gold. FML...


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I wasn't in love with watermelon at first but it has grown on me. I got medium Cindy in watermelon on clearance and love it!


Did you ever try wearing it with a turquoise dress or top?  It goes beautifully with turquoise! I wear a lot of turquoise jewelry and tops and the watermelon looks great with it. I am sure it will pop my black outfits in the fall and winter, real well too. The only one in watermelon I could find that I liked was the Riley, because they all come with gold hardware, mostly. Haven't seen any in soft leather with silver hardware, just the saffiano bags, which I don't wear. Since the Riley has very little hardware on it, I could deal with the gold on it because it doesn't stand out. I wear all silver and white gold jewelry, so that is why I need silver hardware on my bags. I wish I looked good in gold because it is so pretty. just clashes with my coloring.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks for helping ladies! I'm still torn lol!!! I guess I worry less about mandarin being transitional and more about it transitioning in my wardrobe. I wear a lot of neutrals and colorful bottoms in the fall and winter and hardly wear brown at all. Sometimes mandarin pulls more red with certain colors and I'm not a red fan. I'm going to decide the old fashioned way and try on a bunch of outfits this weekend and see which bag goes with more LOL!!


Mandarin also goes really well with turquoise.They look fabulous together. Do you wear turquoise at all? I have quite a few turquoise tops and dresses and my Watermelon Riley, which is just about the same color as this mandarin, really pops my turquoise outfits, which can also be worn all seasons. The mandarin looks fabulous with black too, which of course can be worn all the time. Either way, they are both gorgeous colors. All depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was thinking on it and realized the large was too much pink for me and exchanged it for the medium today. I love my large grey for work but think the medium is good for brights and I could carry it more casually. I also got them to adjust the mandarin price because I paid 181 a few weeks ago and it's now on sale for 155 (including tax).
> 
> Ubo22, now they're both medium and the same price making the decision even harder [emoji15]!!!! I'm going to try on a bunch of outfits this week and see which one is more transitional. Here is some eye candy! Medium fuschia with silver and medium mandarin with gold. FML...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075085



Good decision to downsize the fuchsia. I also think it's too much on a large Selma but perfect in medium. Now, the hard decision. When I owned a mandarin bag, I carried it year-round. Especially in the Fall. I also think fuchsia can be carried year-round. They are both great pops of color and can be paired with most outfits. Which one do you truly love when you look at them? Choose that one.....


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you ever try wearing it with a turquoise dress or top?  It goes beautifully with turquoise! I wear a lot of turquoise jewelry and tops and the watermelon looks great with it. I am sure it will pop my black outfits in the fall and winter, real well too. The only one in watermelon I could find that I liked was the Riley, because they all come with gold hardware, mostly. Haven't seen any in soft leather with silver hardware, just the saffiano bags, which I don't wear. Since the Riley has very little hardware on it, I could deal with the gold on it because it doesn't stand out. I wear all silver and white gold jewelry, so that is why I need silver hardware on my bags. I wish I looked good in gold because it is so pretty. just clashes with my coloring.




I wore it with a top that had turquoise and coral in it the other day! Very nice together


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I wore it with a top that had turquoise and coral in it the other day! Very nice together


Oh yes! That is even better when the coral is mixed in with the turquoise. I'll bet it looked awesome!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was thinking on it and realized the large was too much pink for me and exchanged it for the medium today. I love my large grey for work but think the medium is good for brights and I could carry it more casually. I also got them to adjust the mandarin price because I paid 181 a few weeks ago and it's now on sale for 155 (including tax).
> 
> Ubo22, now they're both medium and the same price making the decision even harder [emoji15]!!!! I'm going to try on a bunch of outfits this week and see which one is more transitional. Here is some eye candy! Medium fuschia with silver and medium mandarin with gold. FML...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075085




No such thing as too much pink [emoji3]. My vote is for fuschia.


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have pics of Selma in Blush?


----------



## DiamondsForever

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have pics of Selma in Blush?



I think I posted mine in the reference library under Selma.


----------



## Nymeria1

Hi everyone, I just bought my first Selma bag last night.  I had been "stalking" the Tile Blue medium Selma at Macy's, hoping that it would go on sale, but it hasn't yet, so I just happened to walk into the MKors boutique and there she was!  The Tile Blue had just gone on sale at 50% off!  I couldn't believe it, such a great deal!  Anyway, happy to join the club!


----------



## MKbaglover

Nymeria1 said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought my first Selma bag last night.  I had been "stalking" the Tile Blue medium Selma at Macy's, hoping that it would go on sale, but it hasn't yet, so I just happened to walk into the MKors boutique and there she was!  The Tile Blue had just gone on sale at 50% off!  I couldn't believe it, such a great deal!  Anyway, happy to join the club!




Wow! I am surprised such a new colour has come on sale at 50% off!  Lucky you, that is such a great deal and such a beautiful bag.  It is starting to get to the stage that there is no point even getting new colours at full price if they appear half price less than two months after they were widely available!  Not good for business if we all keep waiting to buy in the sales but I am sure they still make a large profit, even with half off.


----------



## the_baglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I think I posted mine in the reference library under Selma.



Thank you.


----------



## Nymeria1

MKbaglover said:


> Wow! I am surprised such a new colour has come on sale at 50% off!  Lucky you, that is such a great deal and such a beautiful bag.  It is starting to get to the stage that there is no point even getting new colours at full price if they appear half price less than two months after they were widely available!  Not good for business if we all keep waiting to buy in the sales but I am sure they still make a large profit, even with half off.



Yes, I was totally surprised too, for such a recent color.  I agree with everything you said.  There were also other beautiful bags on sale, different styles, from 40-50% off.  The SA said that their new Fall colors are coming in next week, so I guess they're trying to clear other bags out.  If anyone is looking for a great deal on a purse they may have passed on, now is the time!


----------



## Bootlover07

Nymeria1 said:


> Yes, I was totally surprised too, for such a recent color.  I agree with everything you said.  There were also other beautiful bags on sale, different styles, from 40-50% off.  The SA said that their new Fall colors are coming in next week, so I guess they're trying to clear other bags out.  If anyone is looking for a great deal on a purse they may have passed on, now is the time!




The Mk store is selling colors that aren't on sale in department stores. I saw a large dark dune on clearance at the boutique, but Macy's has the medium and it isn't on sale. They just started getting that color again so I doubt it will go on sale anytime soon. 

Sidenote: I love dark dune and I usually prefer the large Selma but for some reason I liked dark dune better in the medium. Of course I tried on both LOL!!


----------



## Nymeria1

+1. The large Dark Dune was on sale at my boutique too!  I had to restrain myself!!


----------



## happy1908

Here's a blush studded Selma [emoji4]


----------



## Nymeria1

That's a beautiful bag!!  )


----------



## Bootlover07

I thought I saw this mentioned somewhere, but has anyone noticed that the dark dune color seems to be darker than it used to be? Particularly on saffiano bags? I thought it was more of a taupe color, which I love, but I saw one yesterday that was way darker than I remembered. It was almost a poopy brown (sorry for the disgusting description).


----------



## the_baglover

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought I saw this mentioned somewhere, but has anyone noticed that the dark dune color seems to be darker than it used to be? Particularly on saffiano bags? I thought it was more of a taupe color, which I love, but I saw one yesterday that was way darker than I remembered. It was almost a poopy brown (sorry for the disgusting description).



I had a Dark Dune Hamilton and it was darker than I thought it would be once I brought it home from the shop. The colour is a bit tricky depending on the light.


----------



## DiamondsForever

happy1908 said:


> Here's a blush studded Selma [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076213



Gorgeous!! Love to see mod shots of studded Blush. Hope you're enjoying her.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I thought I saw this mentioned somewhere, but has anyone noticed that the dark dune color seems to be darker than it used to be? Particularly on saffiano bags? I thought it was more of a taupe color, which I love, but I saw one yesterday that was way darker than I remembered. It was almost a poopy brown (sorry for the disgusting description).




Agreed! Went to Macy's last week, dark dune color looked too dark for me. I ended up buying dark khaki instead.


----------



## paula3boys

My navy large Selma that was on a great sale arrived wrapped to the nines from Macy's today! $171 before taxes I think


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> My navy large Selma that was on a great sale arrived wrapped to the nines from Macy's today! $171 before taxes I think
> View attachment 3080211


Very nice! Glad to hear it was wrapped up well and no issues! Macy's has some great deals.


----------



## Kdiane

Hey! Just a question! I've noticed some discoloration on my Selma gold lettering - seems as though it's turned brassy. Can anyone help me with how to fix it? I don't even know how it happened?


----------



## Uthra11

Selma messengers are so addictive. 3 weeks back I had only one. And now I have 4 medium messengers. OMG it's just crazy!!! Somebody stoppppp me....


----------



## gratefulgirl

Uthra11 said:


> Selma messengers are so addictive. 3 weeks back I had only one. And now I have 4 medium messengers. OMG it's just crazy!!! Somebody stoppppp me....




What are the colors?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Uthra11 said:


> Selma messengers are so addictive. 3 weeks back I had only one. And now I have 4 medium messengers. OMG it's just crazy!!! Somebody stoppppp me....




Don't feel bad... I have 2 minis (one was ridiculously low price at MK so I couldn't resist.. my excuse lol) and a Med.. And will probably end up with another Med at some point lol. They're great bags!


----------



## Bootlover07

So I made my color decision so am debuting my new medium Selma in fuschia! I loved the mandarin color but fuschia just fit my wardrobe better..plus the silver hardware makes it versatile for my going out clothes as well! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, a group shot of my Selma family: peanut messenger, large pearl grey, and medium fuschia! If I like the medium size I may sell my large for something smaller. I don't reach for it much outside of work days because it's a little big and clunky die everyday. Love the color though!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So I made my color decision so am debuting my new medium Selma in fuschia! I loved the mandarin color but fuschia just fit my wardrobe better..plus the silver hardware makes it versatile for my going out clothes as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081401
> 
> 
> Also, a group shot of my Selma family: peanut messenger, large pearl grey, and medium fuschia! If I like the medium size I may sell my large for something smaller. I don't reach for it much outside of work days because it's a little big and clunky die everyday. Love the color though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081402



Great decision. I love all three. I think you should keep the large pearl gray, as well. I have medium and large Selmas and reach for them both on different occasions.


----------



## gratefulgirl

I had to have this. Sold a couple of my bags to get this. I think I'm done for awhile. I'll just have to admire everyone else's collection. Here is the Large Black Selma.


----------



## Uthra11

gratefulgirl said:


> What are the colors?




I have the black, navy/ white & peanut colorblock, fuschia, and peanut medium messengers. I am eyeing on the pearl grey or watermelon next.. [emoji6]


----------



## Uthra11

BeachBagGal said:


> Don't feel bad... I have 2 minis (one was ridiculously low price at MK so I couldn't resist.. my excuse lol) and a Med.. And will probably end up with another Med at some point lol. They're great bags!




I defn want to get the mini too.. They are so cute! May be the electric blue?? [emoji6] ooooh..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Uthra11 said:


> I defn want to get the mini too.. They are so cute! May be the electric blue?? [emoji6] ooooh..




Electric Blue is such a gooorgeous color that I would def say put that on the list. I just bought an EB bag so I'll have to think about another color in the Messenger. [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So I made my color decision so am debuting my new medium Selma in fuschia! I loved the mandarin color but fuschia just fit my wardrobe better..plus the silver hardware makes it versatile for my going out clothes as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081401
> 
> 
> Also, a group shot of my Selma family: peanut messenger, large pearl grey, and medium fuschia! If I like the medium size I may sell my large for something smaller. I don't reach for it much outside of work days because it's a little big and clunky die everyday. Love the color though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081402


Good choice!  I love your updated Selma collection!


----------



## Scooch

Bag twins! There's just something about the black large Selma, so easy for everyday, every occasion, everything you need to do in life! Enjoy!


----------



## Elsie Jane Bues

iceNY said:


> Got my chili selma and I think we have a winner now!
> 
> Front: Mandarin
> Back (left hand side to right): Chili, Red
> 
> The Red is a very underwhelming to me. Mandarin is very bright and I love it, but it washes my skin color out since I have yellow undertone.
> Chili is just
> 
> Btw, I find Red looks like watered down red, Chili definitely looks more red than Red to me.





Woooooow! love your red bags!


----------



## melissatrv

They have a Selma Medium in Tulip and Studded Medium Dusty Rose now on the MK site!


----------



## iheart_purses

So I told myself no more Selma's but the blush studded messenger is calling my name, I don't know if I'm posting this for addiction support or encouragement to buy it lol
Do I need it or do I need to wait for something else to come out this fall?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Uthra11 said:


> I defn want to get the mini too.. They are so cute! May be the electric blue?? [emoji6] ooooh..




I have the medium in electric blue and love it.  It looks fab with most colours obviously especially any navy.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> So I made my color decision so am debuting my new medium Selma in fuschia! I loved the mandarin color but fuschia just fit my wardrobe better..plus the silver hardware makes it versatile for my going out clothes as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081401
> 
> 
> Also, a group shot of my Selma family: peanut messenger, large pearl grey, and medium fuschia! If I like the medium size I may sell my large for something smaller. I don't reach for it much outside of work days because it's a little big and clunky die everyday. Love the color though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081402




What a lovely collection. That pearl grey is a stunning colour.  I use my 3 x large Selmas for work and swap them round depending on outfit each day and then I use my medium, which I only have one of, at weekends.  But I do use large Selmas at weekends, dependent on what I am up to.  That's what I love about Selma, she is so versatile.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Electric Blue is such a gooorgeous color that I would def say put that on the list. I just bought an EB bag so I'll have to think about another color in the Messenger. [emoji3]




Totally agree, I love my EB medium and use it a lot. I love it with denim jeans it looks so cute.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Uthra11 said:


> Selma messengers are so addictive. 3 weeks back I had only one. And now I have 4 medium messengers. OMG it's just crazy!!! Somebody stoppppp me....




I can't stop you, none of us can as a lot of us are the same.  I was amazed how quickly I ended up with 3 x large selmas and a medium.  But they were all such good buys and I use them a lot and I am sure you are using yours.

Embrace them and remember you have 4 at the moment, soon I have a feeling it will grow!  So many gorgeous colours around and the medium is such a practical size.


----------



## BeachBagGal

For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?


----------



## tflowers921

BeachBagGal said:


> For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?




I have a large & I usually use it as a satchel. I leave the shoulder strap on because I use it when shopping or having my hands full


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?



I have a medium and 2 large Selmas. I mostly use them as satchels because I prefer the look. However, I never remove my shoulder strap because I also use it a lot. With kids and shopping, I sometimes need to be hands free......


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> So I told myself no more Selma's but the blush studded messenger is calling my name, I don't know if I'm posting this for addiction support or encouragement to buy it lol
> Do I need it or do I need to wait for something else to come out this fall?



Its a great spring/summer neutral. Literally goes with everything.... I have been using Blush for months! On the other hand I'm not sure how it will work in autumn / winter so I think it depends what sort of winter climate you have. I'm in the UK so will use something darker when the weather turns.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?




I have 3 x large, plus 1 x medium Selma (not a messenger,) I wear them all over arm.  Sometimes I use the medium's long strap, but not that often.


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?




I have two large Selma's (love the medium but too small for me) and a medium messenger for weekends.  I keep the shoulder strap attached at all times for emergencies, but have only used the shoulder strap once.  I guess I'm a satchel girl at heart.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Do you guys think luggage or navy is more neutral and better with all colors, or just better in general? help!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> For all the Selma owners of the Med and/or Large....I'm curious how you carry it primarily? As a satchel or on the shoulder with the long strap?


The Selma looks best carried in the hand or on the arm as a satchel.  But I have 3 large ones and like to use the shoulder strap, too, when necessary.


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Do you guys think luggage or navy is more neutral and better with all colors, or just better in general? help!


I like luggage as a more casual, every day neutral that can pair with anything.  I like navy as a black bag substitute that can be dressed up or down.  Preference depends on which color you have more of in your wardrobe...browns or navy/darks.


----------



## trefusisgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Do you guys think luggage or navy is more neutral and better with all colors, or just better in general? help!




I agree with ubo, my preference is luggage as it goes with more.  I have a luggage slim tech wallet that I bought yesterday as it will go with all my kors bags.  It is a great colour for casual and smart.

I like navy, I have a navy large Sophie.  But looking at luggage I can see it is a colour I will add bag wise to my collection at some point.

What about peanut? That is a nice neutral as well.  Not seen it IRL but it looks lovely in pics.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> The Selma looks best carried in the hand or on the arm as a satchel.  But I have 3 large ones and like to use the shoulder strap, too, when necessary.




Agree totally.  I rarely use my long strap, usually only if I have bags of groceries to bring in and then I use it so it leaves hands free for shopping (I never seem to shop light!). 

But I leave the straps on my Selma's so they are there if I need them.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thanks for your input!! I guess I worry if luggage looks okay with black? 



ubo22 said:


> I like luggage as a more casual, every day neutral that can pair with anything.  I like navy as a black bag substitute that can be dressed up or down.  Preference depends on which color you have more of in your wardrobe...browns or navy/darks.




Thank you! Do you think luggage goes with black as well? I do like peanut but it's a bit more yellow than I like...



trefusisgirl said:


> I agree with ubo, my preference is luggage as it goes with more.  I have a luggage slim tech wallet that I bought yesterday as it will go with all my kors bags.  It is a great colour for casual and smart.
> 
> I like navy, I have a navy large Sophie.  But looking at luggage I can see it is a colour I will add bag wise to my collection at some point.
> 
> What about peanut? That is a nice neutral as well.  Not seen it IRL but it looks lovely in pics.


----------



## trefusisgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Thanks for your input!! I guess I worry if luggage looks okay with black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Do you think luggage goes with black as well? I do like peanut but it's a bit more yellow than I like...




See what you think (don't wear black often had to go to back of wardrobe to find a black cardy lol




It is so difficult tell in this but it is a dark tan not as orange as it looks.  

I think it goes with black, unlike navy which I personally wouldn't put with black.

Ah I haven't seen peanut IRL and didn't pick up on the yellow undertone in the pics i've seen.


----------



## MKbaglover

fieldsinspring said:


> Thanks for your input!! I guess I worry if luggage looks okay with black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Do you think luggage goes with black as well? I do like peanut but it's a bit more yellow than I like...


I would wear my luggage selma messenger with black but I don't think I would use my navy selma with black.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I like luggage as a more casual, every day neutral that can pair with anything.  I like navy as a black bag substitute that can be dressed up or down.  Preference depends on which color you have more of in your wardrobe...browns or navy/darks.



+1.....


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> See what you think (don't wear black often had to go to back of wardrobe to find a black cardy lol
> 
> View attachment 3083043
> 
> 
> It is so difficult tell in this but it is a dark tan not as orange as it looks.
> 
> I think it goes with black, unlike navy which I personally wouldn't put with black.
> 
> Ah I haven't seen peanut IRL and didn't pick up on the yellow undertone in the pics i've seen.


 


MKbaglover said:


> I would wear my luggage selma messenger with black but I don't think I would use my navy selma with black.


 
+1 to both of you

Contrary to popular opinion in the past, browns can be paired with black.  I wear my cognac riding boots all the time with all black outfits.

Navy is another issue.  I find that really dark navy shades can sometimes look almost black, but not quite.  When paired with black they look a bit off or mismatched.  That's why I don't like to pair navy with black.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Fyi - MK site has the Med Messenger Selma in Blush w/ studs for half off! = $124.00 . Kind of surprised that color is on sale so deeply discounted.


----------



## paula3boys

I like navy with black more than brown with black personally. However, I pair other colors with black instead!


----------



## melissatrv

BeachBagGal said:


> Fyi - MK site has the Med Messenger Selma in Blush w/ studs for half off! = $124.00 . Kind of surprised that color is on sale so deeply discounted.




I have always found that the summer bags for Coach and MK get discounted rather quickly because it is short and the colors are usually seasonal.


----------



## melissatrv

Medium Selma in Tulip!


----------



## nancyramos

melissatrv said:


> Medium Selma in Tulip!



Love the color !


----------



## Flummy28

melissatrv said:


> Medium Selma in Tulip!




What kind of colour would you say is tulip? Dark rose? Or rose with brown undertones? 
Trank you so much.


----------



## Flummy28

melissatrv said:


> Medium Selma in Tulip!




What kind of colour would you say is tulip? Dark rose? Or rose with brown undertones? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## melissatrv

Flummy28 said:


> What kind of colour would you say is tulip? Dark rose? Or rose with brown undertones?
> Trank you so much.




I would say medium rose, not too dark.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086128


Is that a studded malachite Selma?  That green looks great with the gold studs.  I own a large malachite Selma (no studs) and love to carry it in the fall.


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> Is that a studded malachite Selma?  That green looks great with the gold studs.  I own a large malachite Selma (no studs) and love to carry it in the fall.




Yes, it is. It's lovely.


----------



## smileydimples

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086128



Sooooo pretty lucky girl


----------



## melissatrv

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086128




Yes fantastic find.  I never get lucky at Marshall's or TJ Maxx


----------



## MKbaglover

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086128


That is beautiful, I really like some of the older colours more than the new.  This and pomegranate are beautiful.  I couldn't have left it there but I think I have an obsession!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello! I don't own a Selma but hope to get one soon. Can someone confirm what color hardware is style 30T3SLMS7L? TIA!


----------



## Nan246

gratefulgirl said:


> Took a trip to TJ Maxx today and saw this. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of downsizing my collection so I didn't get it. It's a beautiful fall bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086128



Where is that? I would love to get that!


----------



## Nan246

My new grape studded Selma!


----------



## Nan246

Grape studded Selma


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Love the Selma MK I'm getting one soon!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Nan246 said:


> Grape studded Selma



Beautiful!


----------



## melissatrv

Nan246 said:


> Grape studded Selma


  I don't remember a grape studded.  Was it a dept store buy?  I remember I bought a jeweled studded fuschia Selma that was a dept store exclusive. I have the non-studded grape and I am sure you will get lots of compliments on it


----------



## Bootlover07

So I went to Nordstrom today and they had a sutton in dusty rose and a Selma in a new color called cinder. It was a purplish gray with silver hardware and really pretty. I wasn't crazy about dusty rose. I couldn't take pics but will try to go back later and get some!


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. I've been trying to decide between the color luggage or the color fuschia for a large Selma. I recently bought the luggage but it is still wrapped. I found the fuschia at a great price but I'm hesitant to buy it until I'm sure because the store has a no return on sale items policy. I would use it mostly for work. Do you guys think a large Selma in fuschia is too much pink for work? I realize it's really a matter of personal preference, just wondering what others think.   Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I've been trying to decide between the color luggage or the color fuschia for a large Selma. I recently bought the luggage but it is still wrapped. I found the fuschia at a great price but I'm hesitant to buy it until I'm sure because the store has a no return on sale items policy. I would use it mostly for work. Do you guys think a large Selma in fuschia is too much pink for work? I realize it's really a matter of personal preference, just wondering what others think.   Thanks!




Depends on colors in your wardrobe and which would go with more or if you have other neutral color bags as well.


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I've been trying to decide between the color luggage or the color fuschia for a large Selma. I recently bought the luggage but it is still wrapped. I found the fuschia at a great price but I'm hesitant to buy it until I'm sure because the store has a no return on sale items policy. I would use it mostly for work. Do you guys think a large Selma in fuschia is too much pink for work? I realize it's really a matter of personal preference, just wondering what others think.   Thanks!


I considered the large fuschia Selma, but I thought it would be a little bit too much pink for a day bag in that size.  However, I prefer browns, blues, and greens anyway.


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I've been trying to decide between the color luggage or the color fuschia for a large Selma. I recently bought the luggage but it is still wrapped. I found the fuschia at a great price but I'm hesitant to buy it until I'm sure because the store has a no return on sale items policy. I would use it mostly for work. Do you guys think a large Selma in fuschia is too much pink for work? I realize it's really a matter of personal preference, just wondering what others think.   Thanks!




Yes, I think the large fuchsia Selma would be too much pink for work. I would go with medium in fuschia if you just like the color. I love the color but passed on the large Selma even though the recent sales were wonderful. Luggage is a great neutral and would work in most situations.....[emoji3]


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> Depends on colors in your wardrobe and which would go with more or if you have other neutral color bags as well.




I think either one goes with my wardrobe. I usually wear black, white, blue, gray, sometimes browns. My most colorful bag is a Hamilton tote in heritage blue. I also have a black/raspberry large Greenwich but to me that does count as colorful enough.


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> I considered the large fuschia Selma, but I thought it would be a little bit too much pink for a day bag in that size.  However, I prefer browns, blues, and greens anyway.




I love blues and greens also. I wish the large Selma came in tile blue, that would be my dream bag.


----------



## laurelenas

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I think the large fuchsia Selma would be too much pink for work. I would go with medium in fuschia if you just like the color. I love the color but passed on the large Selma even though the recent sales were wonderful. Luggage is a great neutral and would work in most situations.....[emoji3]




I tried the medium size and it's too small for me for a work bag.


----------



## Nan246

melissatrv said:


> I don't remember a grape studded.  Was it a dept store buy?  I remember I bought a jeweled studded fuschia Selma that was a dept store exclusive. I have the non-studded grape and I am sure you will get lots of compliments on it



Your studded fuschia Selma is beautiful!!! That's the next one on my list. No, dept stores don't carry this bag. I got it from a trusted seller overseas.  It's 100% authentic. No way in h...l will I ever buy a fake Mk bag!! (I am an MK fan! I'll marry the guy if I could Lol! I know....I have shoes, dresses, watches.  The inside tag has made in Indonesia with this tag Al1504 and another one with other numbers. so it's relatively new. I own at least 30 MK bags so I can spot fake ones. I have mostly Hamiltons in all colors, then I started collecting studded Selma. I have luggage, pearl grey, mandarin, and grape. Love the grape and pearl grey. 
Would love to see a picture of you Selma!


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> I think either one goes with my wardrobe. I usually wear black, white, blue, gray, sometimes browns. My most colorful bag is a Hamilton tote in heritage blue. I also have a black/raspberry large Greenwich but to me that does count as colorful enough.



The raspberry is on the inside so I wouldn't count that! So you don't have any shade of pink bag yet? If not, I would get fuchsia now and luggage later, especially because I believe fuchsia has been on sale


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> The raspberry is on the inside so I wouldn't count that! So you don't have any shade of pink bag yet? If not, I would get fuchsia now and luggage later, especially because I believe fuchsia has been on sale




Sorry, I meant to say that my Greenwich doesn't count! Lol. No, I don't have any shade of pink. I feel like I need one!


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> The raspberry is on the inside so I wouldn't count that! So you don't have any shade of pink bag yet? If not, I would get fuchsia now and luggage later, especially because I believe fuchsia has been on sale




Also, I got the luggage at such a good price, it would be a shame to return it, lol. Yes, fuschia is on sale. Is fuschia a seasonal color? Will it go away and be impossible to find later on?


----------



## coivcte

laurelenas said:


> Also, I got the luggage at such a good price, it would be a shame to return it, lol. Yes, fuschia is on sale. Is fuschia a seasonal color? Will it go away and be impossible to find later on?



I love pink but found the Fuschia very hard to match with outfits (my wardrobe is boring consisting of black, grey, white etc). I think Fuschia is a bit too bright for work when in the Large size Selma. Whereas Large Selma in Luggage can be used for many years to come and look more elegant for work but at the same time works great with jeans!!

Bright colour like Fuschia, Raspberry, Sun looks really cute in the Medium Selma Messenger. I currently own a Raspberry Studded version 

Good luck with which ever you choose, it does come down to personal taste


----------



## BeachBagGal

coivcte said:


> I love pink but found the Fuschia very hard to match with outfits (my wardrobe is boring consisting of black, grey, white etc). I think Fuschia is a bit too bright for work when in the Large size Selma. Whereas Large Selma in Luggage can be used for many years to come and look more elegant for work but at the same time works great with jeans!!
> 
> Bright colour like Fuschia, Raspberry, Sun looks really cute in the Medium Selma Messenger. I currently own a Raspberry Studded version
> 
> Good luck with which ever you choose, it does come down to personal taste


Do you own the raspberry studded messenger? Would you post a few pix. I'm trying to decide if I want to go the raspberry or fuschia route.


----------



## gratefulgirl

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I've been trying to decide between the color luggage or the color fuschia for a large Selma. I recently bought the luggage but it is still wrapped. I found the fuschia at a great price but I'm hesitant to buy it until I'm sure because the store has a no return on sale items policy. I would use it mostly for work. Do you guys think a large Selma in fuschia is too much pink for work? I realize it's really a matter of personal preference, just wondering what others think.   Thanks!




I own a fuschia and a black Selma. I wouldn't mind using the fuschia as an everyday bag, but I'm in the military and we have handbag restrictions so I stick with blacks bags for work. If you like fuschia go ahead, but it's very hard to come by luggage on sale.


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> Also, I got the luggage at such a good price, it would be a shame to return it, lol. Yes, fuschia is on sale. Is fuschia a seasonal color? Will it go away and be impossible to find later on?


Fuschia has been around since the spring at least, but with all the sales on that color I suspect it's at the tail end of its sales cycle.  After it sells out, I don't think you'll see it again (at least for a while).  If you really want a fuschia bag, now is the time to buy.  Luggage will always be available, but almost never goes on sale for more than about 25% off.  If you got it recently on sale for a bigger discount than that, I'd say to definitely keep it.


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> I love blues and greens also. I wish the large Selma came in tile blue, that would be my dream bag.


I can't believe that color never came in the large size!  Sometimes I don't know what MK is thinking when he brings out certain colors in the medium or small sizes only.


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> I can't believe that color never came in the large size!  Sometimes I don't know what MK is thinking when he brings out certain colors in the medium or small sizes only.



I agree 100% I wish they came out with a large raspberry silver one too! I saw one on eBay and didn't snatch it up in time. I have no clue where they bought it. Tile blue is beautiful! Also I wish he came out with studded large selmas.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> I agree 100% I wish they came out with a large raspberry silver one too! I saw one on eBay and didn't snatch it up in time. I have no clue where they bought it. Tile blue is beautiful! Also I wish he came out with studded large selmas.


I just saw a large raspberry silver on eBay for $300.  Not cheap, but possible to find.  I don't think a large tile blue actually exists, which sucks.  He has come out with studded large Selmas.  It just depends on the color you're looking for.


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> Fuschia has been around since the spring at least, but with all the sales on that color I suspect it's at the tail end of its sales cycle.  After it sells out, I don't think you'll see it again (at least for a while).  If you really want a fuschia bag, now is the time to buy.  Luggage will always be available, but almost never goes on sale for more than about 25% off.  If you got it recently on sale for a bigger discount than that, I'd say to definitely keep it.




I got the luggage at $171 (before tax) at Macy's. I bought it online which for me has been hit or miss, sometimes the bag is brand new, sometimes it is completely unwrapped and a mess. Well, this one was completely brand new and perfectly wrapped; it most be a sign that I should keep it.


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> I can't believe that color never came in the large size!  Sometimes I don't know what MK is thinking when he brings out certain colors in the medium or small sizes only.




I agree!


----------



## laurelenas

coivcte said:


> I love pink but found the Fuschia very hard to match with outfits (my wardrobe is boring consisting of black, grey, white etc). I think Fuschia is a bit too bright for work when in the Large size Selma. Whereas Large Selma in Luggage can be used for many years to come and look more elegant for work but at the same time works great with jeans!!
> 
> Bright colour like Fuschia, Raspberry, Sun looks really cute in the Medium Selma Messenger. I currently own a Raspberry Studded version
> 
> Good luck with which ever you choose, it does come down to personal taste




Thank you 

I agree, I think the medium Selma is actually cuter in brighter colors compared to neutrals.

Raspberry studded looks beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> I got the luggage at $171 (before tax) at Macy's. I bought it online which for me has been hit or miss, sometimes the bag is brand new, sometimes it is completely unwrapped and a mess. Well, this one was completely brand new and perfectly wrapped; it most be a sign that I should keep it.



Definitely keep. That's a steal.....


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> I got the luggage at $171 (before tax) at Macy's. I bought it online which for me has been hit or miss, sometimes the bag is brand new, sometimes it is completely unwrapped and a mess. Well, this one was completely brand new and perfectly wrapped; it most be a sign that I should keep it.


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Definitely keep. That's a steal.....


+1
Great deal on that one!


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> I just saw a large raspberry silver on eBay for $300.  Not cheap, but possible to find.  I don't think a large tile blue actually exists, which sucks.  He has come out with studded large Selmas.  It just depends on the color you're looking for.




Ooo I'll have to see if I can find that Selma! Thanks[emoji2] yes, I know there's studded large Selmas....I just wish he would come out with them in the newer colors and some fall ones maybe he might who knows. A merlot studded would be beautiful in gold. Thanks again!


----------



## Scooch

CocoChannel said:


> Ooo I'll have to see if I can find that Selma! Thanks[emoji2] yes, I know there's studded large Selmas....I just wish he would come out with them in the newer colors and some fall ones maybe he might who knows. A merlot studded would be beautiful in gold. Thanks again!




Large Selma in Merlot with gold studs....now that is a dream!! Oh how I wish


----------



## paula3boys

I wonder who here has the most Selma's? Lol. I know it's not me but I'm curious. I have three mediums, but trying to sell one of them and I have one large. How about you?


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I wonder who here has the most Selma's? Lol. I know it's not me but I'm curious. I have three mediums, but trying to sell one of them and I have one large. How about you?




Definitely not me lol, I have one large, one medium, and one messenger. Which one are you trying to sell?


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Definitely not me lol, I have one large, one medium, and one messenger. Which one are you trying to sell?




Medium dark dune


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Medium dark dune




Oh, I am actually considering breaking down and getting something in dark dune this year lol!! I already have pearl grey in large so I thought maybe medium dark dune or medium sutton. How come you are selling it?


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone looking for Pearl grey studded lord and Taylor has


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh, I am actually considering breaking down and getting something in dark dune this year lol!! I already have pearl grey in large so I thought maybe medium dark dune or medium sutton. How come you are selling it?




I don't need so many Selma's lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I don't need so many Selma's lol


I own 3 large, but I know others own more than me.


----------



## paula3boys

My medium dark dune sold so now I have medium grape, medium raspberry and large navy (haven't used this one yet though).


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I wonder who here has the most Selma's? Lol. I know it's not me but I'm curious. I have three mediums, but trying to sell one of them and I have one large. How about you?



I'm almost certain that the title for most Selmas would go to "Live It Up". She posted a picture in the Selma  thread about a year ago with a closet full of about 15 large Selmas. Pure eye candy.....

I have 3, 2 large and one medium.....


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> The raspberry is on the inside so I wouldn't count that! So you don't have any shade of pink bag yet? If not, I would get fuchsia now and luggage later, especially because I believe fuchsia has been on sale







coivcte said:


> I love pink but found the Fuschia very hard to match with outfits (my wardrobe is boring consisting of black, grey, white etc). I think Fuschia is a bit too bright for work when in the Large size Selma. Whereas Large Selma in Luggage can be used for many years to come and look more elegant for work but at the same time works great with jeans!!
> 
> Bright colour like Fuschia, Raspberry, Sun looks really cute in the Medium Selma Messenger. I currently own a Raspberry Studded version
> 
> Good luck with which ever you choose, it does come down to personal taste







gratefulgirl said:


> I own a fuschia and a black Selma. I wouldn't mind using the fuschia as an everyday bag, but I'm in the military and we have handbag restrictions so I stick with blacks bags for work. If you like fuschia go ahead, but it's very hard to come by luggage on sale.








keishapie1973 said:


> Definitely keep. That's a steal.....







ubo22 said:


> +1
> Great deal on that one!




Thank you for your feedback! I'm keeping my large Selma in luggage. Will find a pink bag later on


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I'm keeping my large Selma in luggage. Will find a pink bag later on




Good idea! I didn't realize you got such a good deal! That's hard to find on their staple colors


----------



## trefusisgirl

Never thought I would have orange bags. but this is my second in two or three weeks!  Large Selma in orange with ghw. Joins my orange Bedford clutch.  Will look lovely with navy and black and of course white.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I got really excited earlier as I thought I had found my holy grail Selma colour, pearl grey in TK Maxx. I had and it had shw it looked lovely from the back.  But I turned it round and it was a micro studded one and although I appreciate those and the studded on others, just not my thing.  Gutted, but I got my orange instead.


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> I wonder who here has the most Selma's? Lol. I know it's not me but I'm curious. I have three mediums, but trying to sell one of them and I have one large. How about you?




Not me but I am getting there!  I have a large Red with shw (this was my first kors,) large deep pink with shw, large gooseberry with ghw, large orange with ghw and finally a medium in electric blue with shw. I've also got a large Sophie in navy with she and a medium messenger Sophie in surf with shw really are slouchy Selma's so definately sisters.)

I remember someone putting up a photo a while ago and she had loads and loads and loads.  It was an amazing collection with some beautiful colours.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Never thought I would have orange bags. but this is my second in two or three weeks!  Large Selma in orange with ghw. Joins my orange Bedford clutch.  Will look lovely with navy and black and of course white.
> 
> View attachment 3092031


Loving this orange color. That is one color I don't have any bags in. Hmmm...lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

I never thought it would be a colour I would have but it is lovely.


----------



## Bootlover07

Saw a dark dune large at my MK store and a medium at Macy's and for some reason I really like the medium better in this color. I have a large pearl grey and medium fuschia so I like both sizes. Ironically I usually prefer the medium in brighter colors but not this time. I need to carry my medium fuschia to make sure that size works well for me before buying another though.


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> I got really excited earlier as I thought I had found my holy grail Selma colour, pearl grey in TK Maxx. I had and it had shw it looked lovely from the back.  But I turned it round and it was a micro studded one and although I appreciate those and the studded on others, just not my thing.  Gutted, but I got my orange instead.



Congrats! She is a beauty!


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> Not me but I am getting there!  I have a large Red with shw (this was my first kors,) large deep pink with shw, large gooseberry with ghw, large orange with ghw and finally a medium in electric blue with shw. I've also got a large Sophie in navy with she and a medium messenger Sophie in surf with shw really are slouchy Selma's so definately sisters.)
> 
> I remember someone putting up a photo a while ago and she had loads and loads and loads.  It was an amazing collection with some beautiful colours.


Very nice collection with lots of colors! I myself love the studded Delmas. Don't know if the studs will discolor. I have luggage, pearl grey, mandarin , purple, blue, color block white and beige, and lots if hammies. I find myself carrying more selmas recently.


----------



## Bootlover07

trefusisgirl said:


> I got really excited earlier as I thought I had found my holy grail Selma colour, pearl grey in TK Maxx. I had and it had shw it looked lovely from the back.  But I turned it round and it was a micro studded one and although I appreciate those and the studded on others, just not my thing.  Gutted, but I got my orange instead.




I have the pearl grey one so you should definitely get it eventually. It's gorgeous and versatile and looks great with the silver hardware. I agree with you on the micro studded, pretty but not my thing either.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> I have the pearl grey one so you should definitely get it eventually. It's gorgeous and versatile and looks great with the silver hardware. I agree with you on the micro studded, pretty but not my thing either.




That's exactly what I want and having seen pearl grey IRL for the first time it is gorgeous and I don't think it would look as nice with ghw.  It is one of those colours that for me it is shw or nothing.  I was gutted as I just fell in love with the back view and of course am not envious of you at all (I AM LOL.)


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Saw a dark dune large at my MK store and a medium at Macy's and for some reason I really like the medium better in this color. I have a large pearl grey and medium fuschia so I like both sizes. Ironically I usually prefer the medium in brighter colors but not this time. I need to carry my medium fuschia to make sure that size works well for me before buying another though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092103
> View attachment 3092104


I normally like dark dune (a neutral) on larger bags, too, but the medium looks really good on you.  I like dark dune with extra hardware, so didn't like the color as much on the Selma.  But in the smaller size I think it works.


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Saw a dark dune large at my MK store and a medium at Macy's and for some reason I really like the medium better in this color. I have a large pearl grey and medium fuschia so I like both sizes. Ironically I usually prefer the medium in brighter colors but not this time. I need to carry my medium fuschia to make sure that size works well for me before buying another though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092103
> View attachment 3092104



I prefer medium myself. I only got the large navy because it was an amazing deal recently at Macy's. Medium navy wasn't on sale at all


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I normally like dark dune (a neutral) on larger bags, too, but the medium looks really good on you.  I like dark dune with extra hardware, so didn't like the color as much on the Selma.  But in the smaller size I think it works.







paula3boys said:


> I prefer medium myself. I only got the large navy because it was an amazing deal recently at Macy's. Medium navy wasn't on sale at all




Yes ubo22, I agree that it works for some reason in the smaller size. I really like it on the EW Hamilton too because of all the hardware, but not a fan of that particular bag. I like the NS better but it's too big for me. Hoping to see it in the medium sutton! 

Paula, I heard Macy's was having their Shop for a Cause thing at the end of the month (the one where you buy the pass early then can use it later) and they have the medium Selma in navy. Maybe you could exchange your large then if you like medium better!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I wonder who here has the most Selma's? Lol. I know it's not me but I'm curious. I have three mediums, but trying to sell one of them and I have one large. How about you?





Bootlover07 said:


> Definitely not me lol, I have one large, one medium, and one messenger. Which one are you trying to sell?





keishapie1973 said:


> I'm almost certain that the title for most Selmas would go to "Live It Up". She posted a picture in the Selma  thread about a year ago with a closet full of about 15 large Selmas. Pure eye candy.....
> 
> I have 3, 2 large and one medium.....





trefusisgirl said:


> Not me but I am getting there!  I have a large Red with shw (this was my first kors,) large deep pink with shw, large gooseberry with ghw, large orange with ghw and finally a medium in electric blue with shw. I've also got a large Sophie in navy with she and a medium messenger Sophie in surf with shw really are slouchy Selma's so definately sisters.)
> 
> I remember someone putting up a photo a while ago and she had loads and loads and loads.  It was an amazing collection with some beautiful colours.




I think this qualifies as the most. I personally counted 27 Selma's in different colors. Check out post 8981 & 8982.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-599.html#post28178355


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I think this qualifies as the most. I personally counted 27 Selma's in different colors. Check out post 8981 & 8982.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-599.html#post28178355




LOL!!!! Love it!!! My closet looks like that too only its shoes instead of bags!


----------



## Simplywhit1

I just got my first Selma the other day! I love it so much but it's killing my shoulder from wearing it  Has anyone else had this issue? I have the medium satchel in saffiano leather. It's not stuffed or anything, just regular handbag contents. I was wearing a tank top too. The strap is so rough it feels like it's rubbing/digging into my skin. I am a sad panda


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> I think this qualifies as the most. I personally counted 27 Selma's in different colors. Check out post 8981 & 8982.....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-599.html#post28178355



Thank you for finding this!! Amazing!


----------



## Nan246

Simplywhit1 said:


> I just got my first Selma the other day! I love it so much but it's killing my shoulder from wearing it  Has anyone else had this issue? I have the medium satchel in saffiano leather. It's not stuffed or anything, just regular handbag contents. I was wearing a tank top too. The strap is so rough it feels like it's rubbing/digging into my skin. I am a sad panda


Do sorry to hear that! You can carry by the handle or return it for a soft leather bag like the traveler. Or maybe a messenger one is lighter. When I first carry my mk bag it pulled forward or something because of the weight and I actually fell forward. I thought it was bad luck but now I got used to it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> I think this qualifies as the most. I personally counted 27 Selma's in different colors. Check out post 8981 & 8982.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-599.html#post28178355




QUOTE]


Yep they were the photos I was referring to. Thank you for finding them.  Amazing collection and I just love the way they are safely stored like that.  As it creates an amazing display.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Simplywhit1 said:


> I just got my first Selma the other day! I love it so much but it's killing my shoulder from wearing it  Has anyone else had this issue? I have the medium satchel in saffiano leather. It's not stuffed or anything, just regular handbag contents. I was wearing a tank top too. The strap is so rough it feels like it's rubbing/digging into my skin. I am a sad panda




Oh no what a shame.  Have you tried it with a sleeved top, does it feel any different?

I rarely use the shoulder straps on my satchels as they can be quite heavy with all my work gear stuffed in.  When heavy I tend to use the handles.  But if you are intending to use mainly as a shoulder bag have you considered the messenger?  Or do you want the option of either or?


----------



## Nymeria1

Hi all, I purchased my second Selma last night, a large Selma in Luggage. I wasn't really looking for this particular bag, but when I walked into Lord & Taylor's, there it was on the clearance table for 25/40% off the original price.  Total came to $171.00 with tax!  I couldn't believe it.  Many dept. stores are having sales now, but most are for bags in summery colors, and I really wanted something more for fall/winter.
So, I'm very happy that I found this bag at such an amazing price!


----------



## ubo22

Nymeria1 said:


> Hi all, I purchased my second Selma last night, a large Selma in Luggage. I wasn't really looking for this particular bag, but when I walked into Lord & Taylor's, there it was on the clearance table for 25/40% off the original price.  Total came to $171.00 with tax!  I couldn't believe it.  Many dept. stores are having sales now, but most are for bags in summery colors, and I really wanted something more for fall/winter.
> So, I'm very happy that I found this bag at such an amazing price!


Great deal on that one.  You couldn't have done better on that price.  The luggage Selma is a great pick, too, because you'll be able to use it year-round.  It was the first Selma color I ever purchased and the most versatile of the three Selmas I own.


----------



## ubo22

Simplywhit1 said:


> I just got my first Selma the other day! I love it so much but it's killing my shoulder from wearing it  Has anyone else had this issue? I have the medium satchel in saffiano leather. It's not stuffed or anything, just regular handbag contents. I was wearing a tank top too. The strap is so rough it feels like it's rubbing/digging into my skin. I am a sad panda


My only complaint with the Selma is the shoulder strap.  It could be a teeny bit wider and more comfortable.  I can understand how it would hurt your shoulder when wearing a tank top.  I would never try to carry it by the shoulder strap on bare skin!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nymeria1 said:


> Hi all, I purchased my second Selma last night, a large Selma in Luggage. I wasn't really looking for this particular bag, but when I walked into Lord & Taylor's, there it was on the clearance table for 25/40% off the original price.  Total came to $171.00 with tax!  I couldn't believe it.  Many dept. stores are having sales now, but most are for bags in summery colors, and I really wanted something more for fall/winter.
> So, I'm very happy that I found this bag at such an amazing price!




Wow that's a great find congrats.  I love luggage it is such a classic colour.  Classy goes with anything. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Nymeria1

ubo22 said:


> Great deal on that one.  You couldn't have done better on that price.  The luggage Selma is a great pick, too, because you'll be able to use it year-round.  It was the first Selma color I ever purchased and the most versatile of the three Selmas I own.



Thank you, I agree!  Look forward to using this quite often!


----------



## Nymeria1

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow that's a great find congrats.  I love luggage it is such a classic colour.  Classy goes with anything. Enjoy wearing it.



Thank you so much!  Still in shock about the price!  
I'm sorry Ubo and Trefusisgirl if I've repeated myself, but I don't know how to do Multiquotes yet!  :/


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nymeria1 said:


> Thank you so much!  Still in shock about the price!
> 
> I'm sorry Ubo and Trefusisgirl if I've repeated myself, but I don't know how to do Multiquotes yet!  :/




I don't know how to do that either, other lovely ladies how do we do this?  I use the app unsure what Nymeria uses.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nymeria1 said:


> Thank you so much!  Still in shock about the price!
> 
> I'm sorry Ubo and Trefusisgirl if I've repeated myself, but I don't know how to do Multiquotes yet!  :/




Just worked it out for the tpf app when u click on the post you want to quote on don't click quote click on more and it comes
Up with multi quote.  You then tap the ones you want to reply to.


----------



## Bootlover07

I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> I think this qualifies as the most. I personally counted 27 Selma's in different colors. Check out post 8981 & 8982.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-599.html#post28178355




Thanks for finding! Amazing collection


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927



It looks amazing. My Selma's are all neutrals. I think I need a bright color. I love the large size but the mediums are perfect everyday bags.....


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927




That looks lovely on you. Especially with your outfit. Beautiful colour.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> It looks amazing. My Selma's are all neutrals. I think I need a bright color. I love the large size but the mediums are perfect everyday bags.....







trefusisgirl said:


> That looks lovely on you. Especially with your outfit. Beautiful colour.




Thank you both! 

Keishapie you definitely need a bright color, they're so pretty on the Selma. I have a hard time taking my large out unless I'm just going to work or out for a quick trip. I can see the medium being great for shopping and traveling and stuff. 

Trefusisgirl, I'm not a pink person but officially obsessed with the fuschia! It looks great with summer brights but it also adds pop to fall neutrals.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927


Gorgeous!  I wish I could carry a medium.  If so, I'd be all over that medium fuschia.  But I can only do the large size and fuschia is a bit much in the large size IMO.  Enjoy!  You look great!


----------



## laurelenas

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927




Love the color and you look awesome!


----------



## laurelenas

I ordered the medium Selma in fuschia from Macy's on Friday over the phone. Great price, it was an exchange. Next day got an email that my order was canceled because the item is no longer available, even though it still shows up on the website... So annoying


----------



## JessLuu

Is it my imagination or does there seem to be a lot more medium Selmas coming out and a lot less large Selmas? I sure hope they keep making the large. I'm 5'11" with a lot of stuff and the mediums are just too small for me!


----------



## Bootlover07

laurelenas said:


> I ordered the medium Selma in fuschia from Macy's on Friday over the phone. Great price, it was an exchange. Next day got an email that my order was canceled because the item is no longer available, even though it still shows up on the website... So annoying




Aww that stinks!!!!! Macy's is bad about that, but keep checking!!! I've had that happen before and I kept checking and the bag came back.


----------



## Bootlover07

JessLuu said:


> Is it my imagination or does there seem to be a lot more medium Selmas coming out and a lot less large Selmas? I sure hope they keep making the large. I'm 5'11" with a lot of stuff and the mediums are just too small for me!




I was thinking the exact same thing!!! It's in all the department websites too!


----------



## JessLuu

Bootlover07 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!!! It's in all the department websites too!


On the mk site there's only like the basic colors in the large Selma, and Macy's has chili in large, but I think that's it. The only other larges are clearanced colors like pear and aquamarine. I'm seriously worried


----------



## Bootlover07

JessLuu said:


> On the mk site there's only like the basic colors in the large Selma, and Macy's has chili in large, but I think that's it. The only other larges are clearanced colors like pear and aquamarine. I'm seriously worried




It also could be that they are moving stuff out to make room for the new fall colors. The large has been so popular for so long that I'd be shocked if they phased it out. That would be really dumb. Even when new styles come out people always gravitate back to the Selma


----------



## JessLuu

Bootlover07 said:


> It also could be that they are moving stuff out to make room for the new fall colors. The large has been so popular for so long that I'd be shocked if they phased it out. That would be really dumb. Even when new styles come out people always gravitate back to the Selma


That makes sense. Can't wait for new fall stuff!


----------



## Scooch

I was worried too, especially when I saw the navy and luggage large Selma marked clearance prices.


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927



That is a beautiful bag. Very lovely color. You look so stylish, love the cute jeans. I like the medium bag. It's comfortable to carry around.


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> Is it my imagination or does there seem to be a lot more medium Selmas coming out and a lot less large Selmas? I sure hope they keep making the large. I'm 5'11" with a lot of stuff and the mediums are just too small for me!


I'm 5'11" too and NEED a large in every single bag I own.  I also can't wait to see what comes out in the fall colors.  Large is not going away.  MK is just clearing out the old to make room for the new.


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> Is it my imagination or does there seem to be a lot more medium Selmas coming out and a lot less large Selmas? I sure hope they keep making the large. I'm 5'11" with a lot of stuff and the mediums are just too small for me!



I noticed this too. They also had massive sales on the large neutrals which they never do. Meanwhile, the medium neutrals remained full price. I honestly think the trend is shifting....


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I noticed this too. They also had massive sales on the large neutrals which they never do. Meanwhile, the medium neutrals remained full price. I honestly think the trend is shifting....


I'm on the verge of purchasing a large neutral Selma, the Peanut colour, which is on sale. Would you ladies say that $283.50 + tax is reasonable or should I wait until end of summer? My SA put one on hold for me since there were only 2 left at that location.


----------



## laurelenas

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm on the verge of purchasing a large neutral Selma, the Peanut colour, which is on sale. Would you ladies say that $283.50 + tax is reasonable or should I wait until end of summer? My SA put one on hold for me since there were only 2 left at that location.




Which store are you buying from? I've seen it at a better price online...


----------



## reginaPhalange

laurelenas said:


> Which store are you buying from? I've seen it at a better price online...


I'm in Canada so either MK online or in-store, unless I'm able to find it elsewhere online. I've checked the usual retailers such as Nordstrom, Sak's (they had it for $195 online but of course it's sold out), Macy's (same price as MK), Neiman Marcus, etc. Any other suggestions?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I loaded up my medium fuschia to carry around the house and test it and love it so far!! It doesn't have all the extra room of the large, but is much less bulky and I could see it being a great size for everyday use. This color will transition well into fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092925
> View attachment 3092926
> View attachment 3092927


Love that color and the size looks great on you!


----------



## Nymeria1

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm in Canada so either MK online or in-store, unless I'm able to find it elsewhere online. I've checked the usual retailers such as Nordstrom, Sak's (they had it for $195 online but of course it's sold out), Macy's (same price as MK), Neiman Marcus, etc. Any other suggestions?



I think you can do much better on the price.  Saw large neutrals cheaper in Macy's yesterday.  If you really want the peanut, you can buy it and return it if you find a better price elsewhere.  Good luck!


----------



## laurelenas

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm in Canada so either MK online or in-store, unless I'm able to find it elsewhere online. I've checked the usual retailers such as Nordstrom, Sak's (they had it for $195 online but of course it's sold out), Macy's (same price as MK), Neiman Marcus, etc. Any other suggestions?







Nymeria1 said:


> I think you can do much better on the price.  Saw large neutrals cheaper in Macy's yesterday.  If you really want the peanut, you can buy it and return it if you find a better price elsewhere.  Good luck!




Make sure to check the return policy before buying. Macy's is great regarding returns but MK doesn't allow returns or exchanges on sale items.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nymeria1 said:


> I think you can do much better on the price.  Saw large neutrals cheaper in Macy's yesterday.  If you really want the peanut, you can buy it and return it if you find a better price elsewhere.  Good luck!


I'm thinking either the Peanut or Luggage seeing as I've gotten rid of a brown Hamilton Traveler recently. I have several other bags to use so I'll stay on the look out over the next few weeks, I'm sure I'll find it! Thank you for the advice


----------



## reginaPhalange

laurelenas said:


> Make sure to check the return policy before buying. Macy's is great regarding returns but MK doesn't allow returns or exchanges on sale items.


Yes, I've noticed lately that MK's policies are a bit rigid to say the least. Thanks for the advice! On a side note how do I include multiple quotes in a reply? I'm kind of new to TPF.


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, I've noticed lately that MK's policies are a bit rigid to say the least. Thanks for the advice! On a side note how do I include multiple quotes in a reply? I'm kind of new to TPF.




If ur using the app click on the first quote u want to quote and when the choices come up don't click on "quote," click on "more" then you get the "multiple quote" option and you then click on the posts you want to reply to. [emoji3]


----------



## trefusisgirl

I may finally be learning some restraint! Went to TK Maxx yesterday and they had a Hudson in luggage or black and I didn't buy! 




I think it was because I was carrying my Mira in luggage and they were same colour and leather.  I also wasn't keen on the MK logo on it.  Very nice structured bag, but I think I prefer my Selmas.

Maybe in my psyche something said "you have enough for now behave and put it down."


----------



## trefusisgirl

trefusisgirl said:


> I may finally be learning some restraint! Went to TK Maxx yesterday and they had a Hudson in luggage or black and I didn't buy!
> 
> View attachment 3098528
> 
> 
> I think it was because I was carrying my Mira in luggage and they were same colour and leather.  I also wasn't keen on the MK logo on it.  Very nice structured bag, but I think I prefer my Selmas.
> 
> Maybe in my psyche something said "you have enough for now behave and put it down."




Oops sorry posted in wrong place! But it isn't as nice as my  Selma lol.


----------



## Bootlover07

Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102145




So pretty!!! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102145



Gorgeous!   Love fuschia.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102145


Such a pretty color and bag.


----------



## CocoChannel

Bootlover07 said:


> Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102145




So pretty....Love fuschia!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty!!! [emoji7]







myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous!   Love fuschia.







ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty color and bag.




Thanks girls! I really love it. I've never been a pink person, but I really love this color. It looks great with neutrals, and today I wore white jeans and a cobalt blue tunic and it looked great with it!


----------



## Suz82

Hi everyone,  I'm  Suz and new to the forum! I purchased my very first Selma messenger last week. I was browsing in TK Maxx and saw it from behind, all I saw was quilting and studs and it literally was love at first sight. I turned it around and fell more in love when I saw it was my beloved MK lol. Needless to say she came home with me. Struggling to find any info on her though, so have no idea what year or season she was from? Hopefully the picture will link below...

Suz x


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Bootlover07 said:


> Carried my medium fuschia today. LOVE this color and size. I wish the medium was a tad larger on the inside but this size is much more convenient for everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102145



I love to see selma in this colour..so pretty


----------



## ubo22

Suz82 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm  Suz and new to the forum! I purchased my very first Selma messenger last week. I was browsing in TK Maxx and saw it from behind, all I saw was quilting and studs and it literally was love at first sight. I turned it around and fell more in love when I saw it was my beloved MK lol. Needless to say she came home with me. Struggling to find any info on her though, so have no idea what year or season she was from? Hopefully the picture will link below...
> 
> Suz x


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  This is a beauty...not sure what year or season, though.


----------



## Suz82

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  This is a beauty...not sure what year or season, though.



Thankyou, from reading on the forum I realised I should search for the date tag and it says 1406 so I'm thinking it was made June last year? 

Just won a preloved mini colour block Selma on eBay, can't wait for that to arrive!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou, from reading on the forum I realised I should search for the date tag and it says 1406 so I'm thinking it was made June last year?
> 
> 
> 
> Just won a preloved mini colour block Selma on eBay, can't wait for that to arrive!




And ur off lol, your collection will grow and grow especially if ur local tk Maxx gets more kors.  Well done on winning the mini.  They had some minis in tk Maxx.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> And ur off lol, your collection will grow and grow especially if ur local tk Maxx gets more kors.  Well done on winning the mini.  They had some minis in tk Maxx.



I must admit my local store had quite a few bits that caught my eye, normally it's a style of bag I'm not too fussed over so to love that bag the moment I saw it I couldn't leave it there. The bag I bought is neon pink and white so I'm set for warm summer days... Just need to convince the hubby I need a winter colour &#128518;


----------



## reginaPhalange

Does anyone know if the large Selma can fit a 13" MacBook Pro? I'd appreciate any pictures! I know I could always buy the bag and return it if it doesn't fit but I was wondering if anyone had tried this.


----------



## gratefulgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> Does anyone know if the large Selma can fit a 13" MacBook Pro? I'd appreciate any pictures! I know I could always buy the bag and return it if it doesn't fit but I was wondering if anyone had tried this.




Not comfortably. I have the 13" MacBook Air and it fits unzipped. I wouldn't use it to carry a computer on a daily basis.


----------



## Suz82

Look what came in the mail today! 

Preloved mini Selma messenger colour block in pink (not sure what shade)  and white. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






So happy with it, been a good week for my Michael kors collection [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Suz82 said:


> Look what came in the mail today!
> 
> Preloved mini Selma messenger colour block in pink (not sure what shade)  and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104730
> View attachment 3104733
> View attachment 3104734
> 
> 
> So happy with it, been a good week for my Michael kors collection [emoji4]



Congrats,  it's adorable and love the color!


----------



## Suz82

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats,  it's adorable and love the color!



Thankyou, I can see myself using it a lot on summer days.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Browsing Macy's as a bit fed up today and they have a black medium Selma Satchal with silver studs!! AND... Dusty Rose with silver studs!

I'm so tempted to order either one or both... Question is will these styles be coming to the UK soon...


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Browsing Macy's as a bit fed up today and they have a black medium Selma Satchal with silver studs!! AND... Dusty Rose with silver studs!
> 
> I'm so tempted to order either one or both... Question is will these styles be coming to the UK soon...



Such a shame that by the time you have added UK shipping and taxes it's not really any cheaper &#128532;


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Browsing Macy's as a bit fed up today and they have a black medium Selma Satchal with silver studs!! AND... Dusty Rose with silver studs!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to order either one or both... Question is will these styles be coming to the UK soon...




Oh my gosh. I was hoping Macy's would get the studded dusty rose!  Yay!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my gosh. I was hoping Macy's would get the studded dusty rose!  Yay!



And its SHW as well!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> And its SHW as well!




Yes!  I need a friends and family sale. Or an intervention.  I'm not sure at this point lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

QUOTE=Sarah03;29059550]Oh my gosh. I was hoping Macy's would get the studded dusty rose!  Yay![/QUOTE]



Sarah03 said:


> Yes!  I need a friends and family sale. Or an intervention.  I'm not sure at this point lol





:giggles: me too! Im going to check out the boutiques around London next weekend to see if they have these. If not I shall lurk on the Macy's website until a sale comes up. Going to the US in Nov but not sure I can wait until then....


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> QUOTE=Sarah03;29059550]Oh my gosh. I was hoping Macy's would get the studded dusty rose!  Yay!













:giggles: me too! Im going to check out the boutiques around London next weekend to see if they have these. If not I shall lurk on the Macy's website until a sale comes up. Going to the US in Nov but not sure I can wait until then....[/QUOTE]


I hope you find one!  I've found being patient pays off. Macy's usually has 25% off sales at least once every 2 months.


----------



## Purseaholic6

Im in


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> :giggles: me too! Im going to check out the boutiques around London next weekend to see if they have these. If not I shall lurk on the Macy's website until a sale comes up. Going to the US in Nov but not sure I can wait until then....




I hope you find one!  I've found being patient pays off. Macy's usually has 25% off sales at least once every 2 months.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the tip! Hope you find one too. Would love to see pictures if you do pick up Dusty Rose!


----------



## Suz82

Purseaholic6 said:


> Im in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105830




Lovely bag [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

Purseaholic6 said:


> Im in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105830


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Is that a luggage Selma?  If so, you're definitely going to love it and want more eventually.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Is that a luggage Selma?  If so, you're definitely going to love it and want more eventually.




I love how your welcomes always include a disclaimer that the first Selma won't be the last LOL!!!! Of course you are right, I've got three now [emoji12]


----------



## lillywillowbug

Bootlover07 said:


> I love how your welcomes always include a disclaimer that the first Selma won't be the last LOL!!!! Of course you are right, I've got three now [emoji12]




She is absolutely right about having multiple selmas. I've got 3 too and would like another.....and probably another


----------



## trefusisgirl

lillywillowbug said:


> She is absolutely right about having multiple selmas. I've got 3 too and would like another.....and probably another




Same here, I now have 4 x large and 1 x medium.  Warning Selma's are addictive should be all addicts tag line along with, we hold no responsibility for feeding anyone else's addiction by posting pics when we buy more lol.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Same here, I now have 4 x large and 1 x medium.  Warning Selma's are addictive should be all addicts tag line along with, we hold no responsibility for feeding anyone else's addiction by posting pics when we buy more lol.[emoji5]&#65039;


So true!! I'm waiting for my husband to try and ban me from this forum as there too many lovely enablers on here!! Combine that with the beautiful pics of bags and the stories of bargains it is difficult not to want more!  Not to mention the newly released colour thread!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I love how your welcomes always include a disclaimer that the first Selma won't be the last LOL!!!! Of course you are right, I've got three now [emoji12]


 


lillywillowbug said:


> She is absolutely right about having multiple selmas. I've got 3 too and would like another.....and probably another


 


trefusisgirl said:


> Same here, I now have 4 x large and 1 x medium.  Warning Selma's are addictive should be all addicts tag line along with, we hold no responsibility for feeding anyone else's addiction by posting pics when we buy more lol.[emoji5]&#65039;


 


MKbaglover said:


> So true!! I'm waiting for my husband to try and ban me from this forum as there too many lovely enablers on here!! Combine that with the beautiful pics of bags and the stories of bargains it is difficult not to want more!  Not to mention the newly released colour thread!!!!


 
LOL! :lolots:


----------



## Purseaholic6

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  Is that a luggage Selma?  If so, you're definitely going to love it and want more eventually.




Yes luggage color. thank You, you ladies are all so kind[emoji6]


----------



## Purseaholic6

I got my eye on the black & silver grommet[emoji85]Image from https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c2/dd/22/c2dd224e563f54b69ed843ae37a619a5.jpg.[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## keishapie1973

Purseaholic6 said:


> I got my eye on the black & silver grommet[emoji85]Image from https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c2/dd/22/c2dd224e563f54b69ed843ae37a619a5.jpg.[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



I have this bag and love it......


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> So true!! I'm waiting for my husband to try and ban me from this forum as there too many lovely enablers on here!! Combine that with the beautiful pics of bags and the stories of bargains it is difficult not to want more!  Not to mention the newly released colour thread!!!!




Oh yes we are all enablers but what we enable isn't bad for anyones health in fact it is good for it as it must boost endorphin levels when we grab a pretty bargain.

I am trying to be good at the moment and although I have seen bags in tk maxx I haven't bought any.  however, if I see a riley in there it's mine!  Pity any poor woman that gets in my way.  Scrap lol.


----------



## ubo22

Purseaholic6 said:


> Yes luggage color. thank You, you ladies are all so kind[emoji6]


We're bag twins!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh yes we are all enablers but what we enable isn't bad for anyones health in fact it is good for it as it must boost endorphin levels when we grab a pretty bargain.
> 
> I am trying to be good at the moment and although I have seen bags in tk maxx I haven't bought any.  however, if I see a riley in there it's mine!  Pity any poor woman that gets in my way.  Scrap lol.




[emoji23]fight fight fight lol

Have been for a sneaky browse in myocal tk Maxx this evening but sadly no MK bags. Only a camo small wallet but that didn't do anything for me [emoji57] 

Shall keep my eyes open [emoji102][emoji162]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> [emoji23]fight fight fight lol
> 
> Have been for a sneaky browse in myocal tk Maxx this evening but sadly no MK bags. Only a camo small wallet but that didn't do anything for me [emoji57]
> 
> Shall keep my eyes open [emoji102][emoji162][
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah keep going in.  They have had the cameo stuff in ours, but like you it does nothing for me.  I find sometimes u need to have a good rifle right to the back of the rails as sometimes they are hidden in the depths.
> 
> I am trying to be a bit more restrained as I say, but if I find anymore Selma's in colours I like they will be coming home with me as I use them for work.  I use my medium a lot over the weekends.  In fact I have three on the go under the hall table at the moment, my bedford crossbody, my medium Selma and my mira.  I need to rotate more as Instill haven't used the orange selma I bought.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Suz82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]fight fight fight lol
> 
> Have been for a sneaky browse in myocal tk Maxx this evening but sadly no MK bags. Only a camo small wallet but that didn't do anything for me [emoji57]
> 
> Shall keep my eyes open [emoji102][emoji162][
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah keep going in.  They have had the cameo stuff in ours, but like you it does nothing for me.  I find sometimes u need to have a good rifle right to the back of the rails as sometimes they are hidden in the depths.
> 
> I am trying to be a bit more restrained as I say, but if I find anymore Selma's in colours I like they will be coming home with me as I use them for work.  I use my medium a lot over the weekends.  In fact I have three on the go under the hall table at the moment, my bedford crossbody, my medium Selma and my mira.  I need to rotate more as Instill haven't used the orange selma I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I looked at every bag and purse lol I'm somehow not quite content with the new jet set zip around purse I got the other day, think the zip annoys me so I'm looking for something else and will probably sell it on. Why can't these things be simple! Closest place to me that actively stocks is selfriges but it's an hour away and they don't stock a vast range of colours from what I'm seeing on the Internet [emoji57] just don't know what to do about my purse [emoji52]
> 
> Sounds like a fab collection you have going there! Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I looked at every bag and purse lol I'm somehow not quite content with the new jet set zip around purse I got the other day, think the zip annoys me so I'm looking for something else and will probably sell it on. Why can't these things be simple! Closest place to me that actively stocks is selfriges but it's an hour away and they don't stock a vast range of colours from what I'm seeing on the Internet [emoji57] just don't know what to do about my purse [emoji52]
> 
> Sounds like a fab collection you have going there! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah u were very very thorough then.  I have the jet set travel wallet it is same sort of size as ur jet set but i prefer it to a zip round one, mine is dark dune like this style:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get frustrated with zip ones as they take so long to open.  This has a single popper but a zipped compartment inside.  Plenty of space for everything. I got it in tk maxx.
> 
> If ur not happy with urs it isn't worth keeping.  I have discovered that a couple of bags I bought which were maybe impulse buys are not being used, so I need to sell them on so I can buy ones I will use.  I tend to reactively buy without thinking about whether for me a bag is practical for what I need.
> 
> Your collection will grow though it is a fact of kors, not life, of kors.
> 
> Yes I have 14 bags & some wallets and tech covers.  Annoyed as swapped my iphone 5s for a 6 plus this weekend and can't find a phone case by kors for it.  Well
> Unless you count all the horrid fake ones on ebay!  I had a kors genuine one for my 5s (something else I need to list as husband now has 5s and refused a pink kors case, mad boy!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Suz82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah u were very very thorough then.  I have the jet set travel wallet it is same sort of size as ur jet set but i prefer it to a zip round one, mine is dark dune like this style:-
> 
> View attachment 3107545
> 
> 
> I get frustrated with zip ones as they take so long to open.  This has a single popper but a zipped compartment inside.  Plenty of space for everything. I got it in tk maxx.
> 
> If ur not happy with urs it isn't worth keeping.  I have discovered that a couple of bags I bought which were maybe impulse buys are not being used, so I need to sell them on so I can buy ones I will use.  I tend to reactively buy without thinking about whether for me a bag is practical for what I need.
> 
> Your collection will grow though it is a fact of kors, not life, of kors.
> 
> Yes I have 14 bags & some wallets and tech covers.  Annoyed as swapped my iphone 5s for a 6 plus this weekend and can't find a phone case by kors for it.  Well
> Unless you count all the horrid fake ones on ebay!  I had a kors genuine one for my 5s (something else I need to list as husband now has 5s and refused a pink kors case, mad boy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh how much did it set you back compared to retail if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I think it was an impulse buy as I thought what the heck it's my birthday and pressed buy it now before I knew it  [emoji18]
> 
> I think I'm going to list it on eBay tomorrow, if I don't love it already then it's not going to get any better with time.
> 
> They had some safiano leather Iphone 6 cases in the Manchester MK store last Friday, they were £30 x
Click to expand...


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh how much did it set you back compared to retail if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I think it was an impulse buy as I thought what the heck it's my birthday and pressed buy it now before I knew it  [emoji18]
> 
> I think I'm going to list it on eBay tomorrow, if I don't love it already then it's not going to get any better with time.
> 
> They had some safiano leather Iphone 6 cases in the Manchester MK store last Friday, they were £30 x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost me £69 which was a lot off the rrp and I am really pleased with it.  I had a radley one previously but this one is a bit more compact but still holds just as much.  I just looked on ebay but could only find one and it was £99.  I am sure you could track one down somewhere.
> 
> Ah so maybe they do make 6 plus ones.  Although we can't
> Order from the kors website (which annoys me no end,) I will have a look on there and see.
> 
> As I live in Cornwall, buying in a store is limited for me sadly.  I always think designers miss a trick not opening
> Down here given all the second home owners who come down with money to spend!
Click to expand...


----------



## Purseaholic6

keishapie1973 said:


> I have this bag and love it......




Oh how long have you had it? Has this style been out for a while? I dont see it on mk web or macys just amazon


----------



## keishapie1973

Purseaholic6 said:


> Oh how long have you had it? Has this style been out for a while? I dont see it on mk web or macys just amazon




It's my oldest MK. I purchased it February 2014. They were released during the winter 2013. It's the bag that made me fall in love with Selma's.[emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Suz82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cost me £69 which was a lot off the rrp and I am really pleased with it.  I had a radley one previously but this one is a bit more compact but still holds just as much.  I just looked on ebay but could only find one and it was £99.  I am sure you could track one down somewhere.
> 
> Ah so maybe they do make 6 plus ones.  Although we can't
> Order from the kors website (which annoys me no end,) I will have a look on there and see.
> 
> As I live in Cornwall, buying in a store is limited for me sadly.  I always think designers miss a trick not opening
> Down here given all the second home owners who come down with money to spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your absolutely right the should have better access for us or at least ship from MK.com to us. I keep looking on Macy's site as that seems to have more choice.
> 
> The hunt is on for a wallet... Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## lillywillowbug

Just did a presale for the medium dusty rose Selma at Macy's!! That's #4 for my Selma collection. Can't wait to pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Picked up a DD Selma but I have to say I'm not sure I love the colour. Is it just me or does that particular colour lack consistency throughout the brand? I've owned the colour before and it was much darker.


----------



## myluvofbags

reginaPhalange said:


> Picked up a DD Selma but I have to say I'm not sure I love the colour. Is it just me or does that particular colour lack consistency throughout the brand? I've owned the colour before and it was much darker.



I think some here have questioned that also and have asked if the color looks different from previous years.  I just love my DD Cynthia from a few years ago.   The color was the reason I grabbed it not the style.   At that time it was supposedly discontinued and super hard to find so I just grabbed it.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Picked up a DD Selma but I have to say I'm not sure I love the colour. Is it just me or does that particular colour lack consistency throughout the brand? I've owned the colour before and it was much darker.





myluvofbags said:


> I think some here have questioned that also and have asked if the color looks different from previous years.  I just love my DD Cynthia from a few years ago.   The color was the reason I grabbed it not the style.   At that time it was supposedly discontinued and super hard to find so I just grabbed it.




Yes, I agree that the online pictures are definitely misleading. The stock photos are much darker. I have a dd Selma that I love (purchased a couple months ago). I also had a dd ns Hamilton that I sold (purchased about a year ago). I loved the bag. It was just too big for me. However, it was the same shade as my Selma.I haven't noticed a difference in the color from last season to this one. I do believe the stock photos lend to confusion......


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> I think some here have questioned that also and have asked if the color looks different from previous years.  I just love my DD Cynthia from a few years ago.   The color was the reason I grabbed it not the style.   At that time it was supposedly discontinued and super hard to find so I just grabbed it.




It was the colour for me too, I may get the medium Selma messenger instead.



keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I agree that the online pictures are definitely misleading. The stock photos are much darker. I have a dd Selma that I love (purchased a couple months ago). I also had a dd ns Hamilton that I sold (purchased about a year ago). I loved the bag. It was just too big for me. However, it was the same shade as my Selma.I haven't noticed a difference in the color from last season to this one. I do believe the stock photos lend to confusion......




I also owned a DD Hamilton maybe 2-3 years back and it was much darker than this Selma, or at least it feels that way, I'm going through my photos trying to find a picture.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> It was the colour for me too, I may get the medium Selma messenger instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also owned a DD Hamilton maybe 2-3 years back and it was much darker than this Selma, or at least it feels that way, I'm going through my photos trying to find a picture.




I found some pics of my Hamilton from before and I think you're right. Dark dune is a little lighter now. Here are some pics. Both in natural light. It's a hard color to capture.....[emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I found some pics of my Hamilton from before and I think you're right. Dark dune is a little lighter now. Here are some pics. Both in natural light. It's a hard color to capture.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3108206
> View attachment 3108208




I posted pictures of my Selma in the Tiered Sale thread, I'm 50/50 as to whether I'm keeping it though, need help making that decision.


----------



## iluvmc24

I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it


----------



## myluvofbags

iluvmc24 said:


> View attachment 3110579
> 
> I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it



Lovely first choice for your selma.   Congrats and welcome.


----------



## keishapie1973

iluvmc24 said:


> View attachment 3110579
> 
> I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it



Love it. They look great together.....


----------



## ubo22

iluvmc24 said:


> View attachment 3110579
> 
> I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it


Welcome to the Sophisticated Selma Club!  :welcome2:  I love your choice of bag/wallet combo!  Navy, white and peanut look great together.  I have the same color combo on my Sutton.  (just luggage instead of peanut)


----------



## reginaPhalange

iluvmc24 said:


> View attachment 3110579
> 
> 
> I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it




Gorgeous! I purchased the Selma in DD but the Peanut was my second choice[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

iluvmc24 said:


> View attachment 3110579
> 
> 
> I finally could get in to the Selma club! I am loving it







reginaPhalange said:


> Gorgeous! I purchased the Selma in DD but the Peanut was my second choice[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3110746




Great looking bags ladies


----------



## sunblock

anyone one got a tile blue selma i could see a  picture of?


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> anyone one got a tile blue selma i could see a  picture of?


My tile blue selma pics are in here along with other peoples bags
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/tile-blue-910315.html


----------



## Nan246

Hi ladies, did anyone purchase a dusty rise Selma? I just ordered a studded one and the seller cancelled the order saying he listed wrong and raised price $50 more.ebay So I just bought a non studded one for cheaper. 
Trying to get outfits for DR but kinda loss. What colors does dr go with?


----------



## Nan246

Anyone have a malachite Selma? Thinking of getting one but not sure what to wear it with. Sorry, guess I'm not good with outfits together. Do we have a thread of outfits with different bag?


----------



## Nan246

lillywillowbug said:


> Just did a presale for the medium dusty rose Selma at Macy's!! That's #4 for my Selma collection. Can't wait to pick it up on Saturday.



Hi did you get the DR Selma? Love to see your outfit with it!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Nan246 said:


> Hi did you get the DR Selma? Love to see your outfit with it!




I haven't had time  I hope to get it tomorrow and try to post a pic soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

Nan246 said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone purchase a dusty rise Selma? I just ordered a studded one and the seller cancelled the order saying he listed wrong and raised price $50 more.ebay So I just bought a non studded one for cheaper.
> Trying to get outfits for DR but kinda loss. What colors does dr go with?



I think dusty rose is a great neutral like dark dune.   I have used mine with purple as it has a subtle purple undertone, pink, brown.  I also think gray and black of course too.  I think it's a great addition.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Anyone have a malachite Selma? Thinking of getting one but not sure what to wear it with. Sorry, guess I'm not good with outfits together. Do we have a thread of outfits with different bag?




Ubo has a malachite Selma. She's really good at suggesting outfits/ colors to match your bags..... [emoji3]


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> I think dusty rose is a great neutral like dark dune.   I have used mine with purple as it has a subtle purple undertone, pink, brown.  I also think gray and black of course too.  I think it's a great addition.



Oh super! Thanks for the tips! I'm looking in my closet for those colors. Lol a lot of black no purple or grey clothes. Ok I'm going to go shopping! Lol thanks!!


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Ubo has a malachite Selma. She's really good at suggesting outfits/ colors to match your bags..... [emoji3]



Ok I'll asked her. A lot of fashionista here. Thanks!!!


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Anyone have a malachite Selma? Thinking of getting one but not sure what to wear it with. Sorry, guess I'm not good with outfits together. Do we have a thread of outfits with different bag?


 
Me, me, me! 



keishapie1973 said:


> Ubo has a malachite Selma. She's really good at suggesting outfits/ colors to match your bags..... [emoji3]


 
  Thank you!



Nan246 said:


> Ok I'll asked her. A lot of fashionista here. Thanks!!!


 
I mostly use my malachite Selma in the fall.  It's such a great seasonal transition color.  It serves as my fall neutral because it looks great with all shades of brown, especially because it comes with gold hardware.  It also could look good with yellow, orange, dusty rose, grey, navy, and black.  Basically, you can wear it with any other colors you would normally wear in the fall.


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Me, me, me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly use my malachite Selma in the fall.  It's such a great seasonal transition color.  It serves as my fall neutral because it looks great with all shades of brown, especially because it comes with gold hardware.  It also could look good with yellow, orange, dusty rose, grey, navy, and black.  Basically, you can wear it with any other colors you would normally wear in the fall.



Awesome!!!  Thank you for the suggestions! Now I have a better picture. I have a yellow cardigan and black dress. That would look good with it. I'll look for more things in other colors. Your ideas are great! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone purchase a dusty rise Selma? I just ordered a studded one and the seller cancelled the order saying he listed wrong and raised price $50 more.ebay So I just bought a non studded one for cheaper.
> 
> Trying to get outfits for DR but kinda loss. What colors does dr go with?




Someone posted a link to the Pantone colours for fall and there was a dusty rose kind of shade in there and it was complemented by all the other tones. I think you'd be surprised by how much it goes with


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone purchase a dusty rise Selma? I just ordered a studded one and the seller cancelled the order saying he listed wrong and raised price $50 more.ebay So I just bought a non studded one for cheaper.
> Trying to get outfits for DR but kinda loss. What colors does dr go with?


 


myluvofbags said:


> I think dusty rose is a great neutral like dark dune.   I have used mine with purple as it has a subtle purple undertone, pink, brown.  I also think gray and black of course too.  I think it's a great addition.


 
+1



Suz82 said:


> Someone posted a link to the Pantone colours for fall and there was a dusty rose kind of shade in there and it was complemented by all the other tones. I think you'd be surprised by how much it goes with


 
Dusty rose is going to be a big fall color this year.  It's a muted mauve taupe (has pink, purple, and brown in it).  You could wear it with so much...dark greens, browns, greys, purples, pinks, cream, and black.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty rose is going to be a big fall color this year.  It's a muted mauve taupe (has pink, purple, and brown in it).  You could wear it with so much...dark greens, browns, greys, purples, pinks, cream, and black.




I wonder if they'll release the Riley in dusty rose. I'm still anxiously awaiting new colors in this bag....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I wonder if they'll release the Riley in dusty rose. I'm still anxiously awaiting new colors in this bag....[emoji3]



I think they have Keishapie. I tried the large one on in Italy. Loving Dusty Rose in the soft leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> I think they have Keishapie. I tried the large one on in Italy. Loving Dusty Rose in the soft leather.



Thank you!!! I'll have to make a trip to MK soon....


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty rose is going to be a big fall color this year.  It's a muted mauve taupe (has pink, purple, and brown in it).  You could wear it with so much...dark greens, browns, greys, purples, pinks, cream, and black.




For some reason I can't get into this color. I think it looks really pretty on some of the pics I've seen of people's bags but I'm not a big mauve person so that's probably why. Its more fun like that though, because I can admire it on others but don't feel like I have to buy it lol!! I DO like the new cinder color though. It's a little more of a grayish purple.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> For some reason I can't get into this color. I think it looks really pretty on some of the pics I've seen of people's bags but I'm not a big mauve person so that's probably why. Its more fun like that though, because I can admire it on others but don't feel like I have to buy it lol!! I DO like the new cinder color though. It's a little more of a grayish purple.



I suppose that's why I love them both,  they seem to have purplish tones to them.   Will definitely have to see cinder irl first.


----------



## Bootlover07

myluvofbags said:


> I suppose that's why I love them both,  they seem to have purplish tones to them.   Will definitely have to see cinder irl first.




Yes, I love purple! I like deeper purples though so that's probably why I prefer the cinder. Deeper purples work better with my wardrobe. I love the silver hardware in the cinder; it's kind of similar to deal dune. I like dark dune more though.


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> My tile blue selma pics are in here along with other peoples bags
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/tile-blue-910315.html



Cant decide wether to buy or not


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I wonder if they'll release the Riley in dusty rose. I'm still anxiously awaiting new colors in this bag....[emoji3]


 
The Riley would be fantastic in dusty rose!




DiamondsForever said:


> I think they have Keishapie. I tried the large one on in Italy. Loving Dusty Rose in the soft leather.


 
Has anyone seen a dusty rose Riley in the USA yet?



Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I love purple! I like deeper purples though so that's probably why I prefer the cinder. Deeper purples work better with my wardrobe. I love the silver hardware in the cinder; it's kind of similar to deal dune. I like dark dune more though.


 
Have you taken a look at iris and wisteria yet?  Two new shades of purple in one season!  I can't wait to see cinder in person.  I'll probably still like dark dune more because I prefer browns over greys, but I'd love to add something dark grey to my collection.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> The Riley would be fantastic in dusty rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a dusty rose Riley in the USA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you taken a look at iris and wisteria yet?  Two new shades of purple in one season!  I can't wait to see cinder in person.  I'll probably still like dark dune more because I prefer browns over greys, but I'd love to add something dark grey to my collection.




I saw those two online at Macy's and was so surprised to see two purples this season! I would love to see those in person, but I think I'd prefer those colors in the large Selma and Macy's only had them in medium. I'm sure they'll come in large eventually. They have a Steele gray too that you might like!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw those two online at Macy's and was so surprised to see two purples this season! I would love to see those in person, but I think I'd prefer those colors in the large Selma and Macy's only had them in medium. I'm sure they'll come in large eventually. They have a Steele gray too that you might like!


Okay, this is out of the box thinking, but have you considered a purple e/w or n/s Hamilton?  I saw a picture of a dark purple n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware on Pinterest and fell in love!  I don't know what the color name was, but it was beautiful.  It was such a great combination for a fall/winter bag.  If I didn't already have my malachite Selma for the fall, I'd be looking for an iris or wisteria n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware right now!


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> Cant decide wether to buy or not


I love this colour, it really stands out and is very saturated. I have not used it as much as I planned to as I got the blossom hamilton after and thought I should use it more while it was still Summer!  Tile blue is now going to be my September bag!  It is on sale now and probably won't return so if you like it I say go for it!  I don't think the colour was released here (I heard it was maybe a MK store in London exclusive)- I think it makes it even more unique- it also makes it difficult to chose as photos don't do it justice.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> The Riley would be fantastic in dusty rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a dusty rose Riley in the USA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you taken a look at iris and wisteria yet?  Two new shades of purple in one season!  I can't wait to see cinder in person.  I'll probably still like dark dune more because I prefer browns over greys, but I'd love to add something dark grey to my collection.



I'm waiting for a lighter purple, but I do have my eye on cinder.    &#9786;


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> I'm waiting for a lighter purple, but I do have my eye on cinder.    [emoji5]




I bought my large Selma DD at an excellent price, used it twice and it's been chilling in the closet waiting patiently for Fall.  Fast forward approx two months and Cinder is released.  I actually haven't seen Cinder IRL, but the pics are GORGEOUS & it has SHW.  I thought DD was the perfect color until now.  Sometimes it just pays to hold off and buy when the season actually hits, in order to see the new colors first.  IMO, Cinder & DD would be too close to justify having both.  Maybe I could get a different style bag in Cinder


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> I bought my large Selma DD at an excellent price, used it twice and it's been chilling in the closet waiting patiently for Fall.  Fast forward approx two months and Cinder is released.  I actually haven't seen Cinder IRL, but the pics are GORGEOUS & it has SHW.  I thought DD was the perfect color until now.  Sometimes it just pays to hold off and buy when the season actually hits, in order to see the new colors first.  IMO, Cinder & DD would be too close to justify having both.  Maybe I could get a different style bag in Cinder




What colour would you describe your DD Selma closer to, grey or brown? Mine looks like a light grey but online it has a more brown undertone.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Okay, this is out of the box thinking, but have you considered a purple e/w or n/s Hamilton?  I saw a picture of a dark purple n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware on Pinterest and fell in love!  I don't know what the color name was, but it was beautiful.  It was such a great combination for a fall/winter bag.  If I didn't already have my malachite Selma for the fall, I'd be looking for an iris or wisteria n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware right now!




You know it's funny you say that because I saw a dark dune EW Hamilton the other day and thought it was cute! The NS is way too big for me and I don't like the chain in the EW. If the chain strap was removable I might like it more. I have seen it in purple online too and I agree it's a gorgeous bag!! I've got to get out of my sutton/Selma rut! I just can't seem to find anything I love as much as those two (looks wise at least). I love my jet set top zip too!


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> What colour would you describe your DD Selma closer to, grey or brown? Mine looks like a light grey but online it has a more brown undertone.




I think it's closer to brown.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I bought my large Selma DD at an excellent price, used it twice and it's been chilling in the closet waiting patiently for Fall.  Fast forward approx two months and Cinder is released.  I actually haven't seen Cinder IRL, but the pics are GORGEOUS & it has SHW.  I thought DD was the perfect color until now.  Sometimes it just pays to hold off and buy when the season actually hits, in order to see the new colors first.  IMO, Cinder & DD would be too close to justify having both.  Maybe I could get a different style bag in Cinder




I'm kinda feeling like this too. I haven't seen cinder irl yet but I'm loving the color. I purchased my dd Selma a couple months ago. I love it and dd has always been my favorite MK color. However, cinder can change all that. I'm also thinking if I get a soft leather bag that I could justify having both....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm kinda feeling like this too. I haven't seen cinder irl yet but I'm loving the color. I purchased my dd Selma a couple months ago. I love it and dd has always been my favorite MK color. However, cinder can change all that. I'm also thinking if I get a soft leather bag that I could justify having both....[emoji3]




I agree [emoji2]!  A soft leather bag will make all the difference in being able to justify having both colors.  But I think I'd prefer Cinder in Selma and soft leather in DD.  Oh well, DD Selma is still gorgeous.


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> What colour would you describe your DD Selma closer to, grey or brown? Mine looks like a light grey but online it has a more brown undertone.


 


HeatherL said:


> I think it's closer to brown.


 
+1
It leans more brown with grey undertones.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> +1
> It leans more brown with grey undertones.




I may need to exchange mine, it looks light grey but maybe its the lighting in my room. In all honesty, I just wanted something in DD as I gave away my Hamilton in that colour to my bff! The Hamilton looked a lot darker than the Selma though.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> You know it's funny you say that because I saw a dark dune EW Hamilton the other day and thought it was cute! The NS is way too big for me and I don't like the chain in the EW. If the chain strap was removable I might like it more. I have seen it in purple online too and I agree it's a gorgeous bag!! I've got to get out of my sutton/Selma rut! I just can't seem to find anything I love as much as those two (looks wise at least). I love my jet set top zip too!


No worries.  Your Sutton, Selmas and Jet Set Tote are fab, especially the colors you chose.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm kinda feeling like this too. I haven't seen cinder irl yet but I'm loving the color. I purchased my dd Selma a couple months ago. I love it and dd has always been my favorite MK color. However, cinder can change all that. I'm also thinking if I get a soft leather bag that I could justify having both....[emoji3]


 
My thoughts exactly!  Except I still prefer browns over greys...more browns in my wardrobe.



HeatherL said:


> I agree [emoji2]!  A soft leather bag will make all the difference in being able to justify having both colors.  But I think I'd prefer Cinder in Selma and soft leather in DD.  Oh well, DD Selma is still gorgeous.


 
Grey is a color that looks good with texture...for example, I think grey looks better on suede boots than leather ones.  I think I'd go with cinder in soft leather and dark dune in saffiano leather.  Also, I just love dark dune in saffiano leather.  It tends to take on a different, lighter shade in soft leather, and I prefer the darker shade.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Someone posted a link to the Pantone colours for fall and there was a dusty rose kind of shade in there and it was complemented by all the other tones. I think you'd be surprised by how much it goes with



Thanks! I'll take a look.


----------



## Nan246

Thank you Ubo22 for more fashion tips with DR!


----------



## Nan246

If anyone is looking for the matching DR shoes, Macys has the Fulton flat in DR.


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> I may need to exchange mine, it looks light grey but maybe its the lighting in my room. In all honesty, I just wanted something in DD as I gave away my Hamilton in that colour to my bff! The Hamilton looked a lot darker than the Selma though.


When I put my dark dune Hamilton next to brown clothing, it definitely looks more brown/taupe.  When I put it next to grey clothing, it doesn't look grey at all.  It seems like dark dune looks darker or lighter depending on the bag.  I love it on my n/s Hamilton tote, but that's my only dark dune bag so I don't have anything else to compare it to.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Thank you Ubo22 for more fashion tips with DR!


You're welcome.


----------



## Nan246

One more question ubo22. I posted under shoes but no reply. Can I wear the hamilton loafer one with the lock on shoes, with a dress or skirt? The Fulton flats give less support and I run around all day at work. Is it tacky if I do??


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> One more question ubo22. I posted under shoes but no reply. Can I wear the hamilton loafer one with the lock on shoes, with a dress or skirt? The Fulton flats give less support and I run around all day at work. Is it tacky if I do??


I don't own or wear any MK shoes...didn't even know there was a shoes thread.  Do you have pics?


----------



## Nan246

Pict


----------



## Nan246

Lol I'm all over this mk forum. I liked the bag charms one too and got some ideas on those furry charms.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Pict


I love how you've coordinated your bag with your shoes.    I don't usually wear loafers (mostly flats) but I think they would look nice with a skirt or dress depending on the outfit.


----------



## Nan246

Great! Thank you! I'll wear them with pants and skirts/dresses. My dresses are casual shift dresses nothing fancy. I don't know why I try to match the bag with shoes. I'm really conservative. Ever since I got into mk. I am trying to look my best. It has motivated me to lose weight. I need to lose 20 more lbs. I want to look good with my all my mk bags and shoes! I wish I was tall and skinny but alas I'm short and fat and don't look good in anything. But MK is helping me to improve my looks.  Many thanks for your help.


----------



## HeatherL

Grey is a color that looks good with texture...for example, I think grey looks better on suede boots than leather ones.  I think I'd go with cinder in soft leather and dark dune in saffiano leather.  Also, I just love dark dune in saffiano leather.  It tends to take on a different, lighter shade in soft leather, and I prefer the darker shade.  [/QUOTE]



I love DD in saffiano as well and absolutely fell in love with the Selma in this color.  I prefer SHW but didn't have a choice if I wanted DD, and because the Selma doesn't have much HW I didn't really mind.  However, the release of Cinder is making me second guess the DD.  At the end of the day, I have a beautiful DD Selma that I got for a steal!

Has anyone noticed that there isn't any new large Selma's & the staple colors are still on sale?  
I hope this doesn't mean the large is being discontinued.  I really hope not.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Great! Thank you! I'll wear them with pants and skirts/dresses. My dresses are casual shift dresses nothing fancy. I don't know why I try to match the bag with shoes. I'm really conservative. Ever since I got into mk. I am trying to look my best. It has motivated me to lose weight. I need to lose 20 more lbs. I want to look good with my all my mk bags and shoes! I wish I was tall and skinny but alas I'm short and fat and don't look good in anything. But MK is helping me to improve my looks.  Many thanks for your help.




I'm a firm believer that when you feel good, you look good...I bet you look great in your MK stuff! I'm happy that you feel motivated, but don't be down on yourself girl! MK can definitely make you feel more classy! Every time I carry my Selma or sutton I feel way sophisticated even if I'm not dressed up lol!!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Pict



I so love your coordinated shoes and bags! I see how they can look absolutely fabulous together. Now, what about the rest of the outfit? I still have a hard time thinking I could dress down a sophisticated bag such as Selma. I really need some advice. I don't have any mk bags yet but I have my eye on a few of them, and my problem coordinating them with a rather casual outfit will give me a hard time choosing the actual type of bag.


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Great! Thank you! I'll wear them with pants and skirts/dresses. My dresses are casual shift dresses nothing fancy. I don't know why I try to match the bag with shoes. I'm really conservative. Ever since I got into mk. I am trying to look my best. It has motivated me to lose weight. I need to lose 20 more lbs. I want to look good with my all my mk bags and shoes! I wish I was tall and skinny but alas I'm short and fat and don't look good in anything. But MK is helping me to improve my looks.  Many thanks for your help.



Oh, I hear you! I used to be tall and skinny as h..ll, too skinny! After my second kid I got some health issues and now I weigh many pounds more than I was before. While I am still tall  I also am overweight, so I look big. BIG. Ughh.... I'd wear high heels to kinda distract from my large frame but with them I'd be taller than the average, even than DH. Plus, I'm afraid some of the high heels would just break. Didn't try yet since I had my baby daughter. 
But seeing how you wear mk bags with loafers gives me some hopes.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> I love DD in saffiano as well and absolutely fell in love with the Selma in this color.  I prefer SHW but didn't have a choice if I wanted DD, and because the Selma doesn't have much HW I didn't really mind.  However, the release of Cinder is making me second guess the DD.  At the end of the day, I have a beautiful DD Selma that I got for a steal!
> 
> Has anyone noticed that there isn't any new large Selma's & the staple colors are still on sale?
> I hope this doesn't mean the large is being discontinued.  I really hope not.


 
The dark dune Selma is gorgeous!  I just saw one in store the other day and love it!  I also prefer shw, but since dark dune leans brown it looks good with ghw.  I think cinder could be a nice addition to dark dune, especially in a different leather.

There must be a ton of large luggage and navy Selmas in inventory at the retailers right now because I also noticed all the sales lately.  I don't think large is being discontinued, but I do think he may be coming out with some newer staple colors.  Maybe cinder will become a staple color.  Who knows?


----------



## lillywillowbug

My most recent MK purchases...dusty rose Selma and dark dune Large Jet Set Zip tote. I'm so happy with both of these and plan to use them right away.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Great! Thank you! I'll wear them with pants and skirts/dresses. My dresses are casual shift dresses nothing fancy. I don't know why I try to match the bag with shoes. I'm really conservative. Ever since I got into mk. I am trying to look my best. It has motivated me to lose weight. I need to lose 20 more lbs. I want to look good with my all my mk bags and shoes! I wish I was tall and skinny but alas I'm short and fat and don't look good in anything. But MK is helping me to improve my looks.  Many thanks for your help.


 


Bootlover07 said:


> I'm a firm believer that when you feel good, you look good...I bet you look great in your MK stuff! I'm happy that you feel motivated, but don't be down on yourself girl! MK can definitely make you feel more classy! Every time I carry my Selma or sutton I feel way sophisticated even if I'm not dressed up lol!!


 
+1


----------



## Nan246

andral5 said:


> I so love your coordinated shoes and bags! I see how they can look absolutely fabulous together. Now, what about the rest of the outfit? I still have a hard time thinking I could dress down a sophisticated bag such as Selma. I really need some advice. I don't have any mk bags yet but I have my eye on a few of them, and my problem coordinating them with a rather casual outfit will give me a hard time choosing the actual type of bag.



Thank you for the compliment. I started with neutral colors like luggage and black then go from there. It's part of the fun!


----------



## Nan246

lillywillowbug said:


> My most recent MK purchases...dusty rose Selma and dark dune Large Jet Set Zip tote. I'm so happy with both of these and plan to use them right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114034



Oh so ver beautiful!!!!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I started with neutral colors like luggage and black then go from there. It's part of the fun!



As a matter of fact, your style seems like my style. Exactly what I'd wear. I usually try to get different colors in bags/purses, have enough blacks and browns. But I still love your loafers and bag in luggage!


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> I so love your coordinated shoes and bags! I see how they can look absolutely fabulous together. Now, what about the rest of the outfit? I still have a hard time thinking I could dress down a sophisticated bag such as Selma. I really need some advice. I don't have any mk bags yet but I have my eye on a few of them, and my problem coordinating them with a rather casual outfit will give me a hard time choosing the actual type of bag.


A Selma can definitely be dressed down.  Selmas look great with jeans and t-shirts.  They can put the perfect finishing touch on a casual outfit.


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm a firm believer that when you feel good, you look good...I bet you look great in your MK stuff! I'm happy that you feel motivated, but don't be down on yourself girl! MK can definitely make you feel more classy! Every time I carry my Selma or sutton I feel way sophisticated even if I'm not dressed up lol!!



Thank you for your kind words. You're right! I feel the same way too when I carry my bags. I love this forum! You ladies are so nice and always helpful.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> A Selma can definitely be dressed down.  Selmas look great with jeans and t-shirts.  They can put the perfect finishing touch on a casual outfit.


Ok, if you say that, it means women are actually wearing them casually, so I wouldn't be a weirdo. I just need to step out of the box I was raised in.


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> My most recent MK purchases...dusty rose Selma and dark dune Large Jet Set Zip tote. I'm so happy with both of these and plan to use them right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114034


Great choices...beautiful colors!


----------



## Nan246

We need a new thread -- MK outfits and bags for every season with pictures  on this forum so we can get more ideas!!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> We need a new thread -- MK outfits and bags for every season with pictures  on this forum so we can get more ideas!!



Oh yeah! That'd be awesome! You could start it with the pic above! 

Btw, the red bag is beyond lovely although it looks a bit big. I always lived red (and shades) bags.


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> We need a new thread -- MK outfits and bags for every season with pictures  on this forum so we can get more ideas!!




Start one! If you build it they will come lol


----------



## Nan246

andral5 said:


> Oh, I hear you! I used to be tall and skinny as h..ll, too skinny! After my second kid I got some health issues and now I weigh many pounds more than I was before. While I am still tall  I also am overweight, so I look big. BIG. Ughh.... I'd wear high heels to kinda distract from my large frame but with them I'd be taller than the average, even than DH. Plus, I'm afraid some of the high heels would just break. Didn't try yet since I had my baby daughter.
> But seeing how you wear mk bags with loafers gives me some hopes.



Awwww! I too gained so much after having twins!!! 've lost 10lbs and will try to lose more. Try these platform shoes these are comfy and will you height! When you are ready set goals to lose weight for your kids and health. I Want to look good and feel good. It's not easy but we can do it.


----------



## Nan246

andral5 said:


> Oh yeah! That'd be awesome! You could start it with the pic above!
> 
> Btw, the red bag is beyond lovely although it looks a bit big. I always lived red (and shades) bags.



Yes it is half my size. I didn't know but I love it! There is an Ew version on eBay if you want to get one. I wished that I got that one. I did buy the black one in the smaller size.


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> Start one! If you build it they will come lol



LoL Paula. Ubo22 and other fashionista can. I'm still learning. Would Love to see how others dress.


----------



## CocoChannel

Nan246 said:


> Pict




Love your bags with matching shoes!! Super cute!!! Love the kors keychain too[emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

CocoChannel said:


> Love your bags with matching shoes!! Super cute!!! Love the kors keychain too[emoji4]



Thanks!!


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> I love this colour, it really stands out and is very saturated. I have not used it as much as I planned to as I got the blossom hamilton after and thought I should use it more while it was still Summer!  Tile blue is now going to be my September bag!  It is on sale now and probably won't return so if you like it I say go for it!  I don't think the colour was released here (I heard it was maybe a MK store in London exclusive)- I think it makes it even more unique- it also makes it difficult to chose as photos don't do it justice.



Ahh i don't just use my bags in summer would be used in winter too...It was released in the leeds store in that colour as i remember seeing it


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> Ahh i don't just use my bags in summer would be used in winter too...It was released in the leeds store in that colour as i remember seeing it


I usually use my bags whenever I feel like but I have got so many now I am trying seasonalise (I'm sure that is not a word!!) so I get the most use out of them- I'm already looking forward to getting my navy selma out soon!  I never saw the bag in the dept stores and my local MK never got it so I wasn't sure if it came here!  It is definitely a year round colour!


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> I usually use my bags whenever I feel like but I have got so many now I am trying seasonalise (I'm sure that is not a word!!) so I get the most use out of them- I'm already looking forward to getting my navy selma out soon!  I never saw the bag in the dept stores and my local MK never got it so I wasn't sure if it came here!  It is definitely a year round colour!



I swap my bags round every week some times more depends were I'm going. Im selling my navy large one too big for me medium better for me. Ive been eyeing up the collins in dusty rose today


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> I swap my bags round every week some times more depends were I'm going. Im selling my navy large one too big for me medium better for me. Ive been eyeing up the collins in dusty rose today



Where do you sell your bags Sunblock? Im also thinking maybe I should sell Dark Khaki and use the money towards ordering the black with silver studs medium Selma. Or the Cinder or Dusty Rose.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I bought my large Selma DD at an excellent price, used it twice and it's been chilling in the closet waiting patiently for Fall.  Fast forward approx two months and Cinder is released.  I actually haven't seen Cinder IRL, but the pics are GORGEOUS & it has SHW.  I thought DD was the perfect color until now.  Sometimes it just pays to hold off and buy when the season actually hits, in order to see the new colors first.  IMO, Cinder & DD would be too close to justify having both.  Maybe I could get a different style bag in Cinder







ubo22 said:


> My thoughts exactly!  Except I still prefer browns over greys...more browns in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Grey is a color that looks good with texture...for example, I think grey looks better on suede boots than leather ones.  I think I'd go with cinder in soft leather and dark dune in saffiano leather.  Also, I just love dark dune in saffiano leather.  It tends to take on a different, lighter shade in soft leather, and I prefer the darker shade.




Ok, ladies. I'm happy to report that I saw cinder irl today.  I thought I would prefer it over my dd Selma but I didn't. It was gorgeous but I got distracted by dusty rose. I tried to take a pic of the two colors side by side but it's extremely hard to capture on camera....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Ok, ladies. I'm happy to report that I saw cinder irl today.  I thought I would prefer it over my dd Selma but I didn't. It was gorgeous but I got distracted by dusty rose. I tried to take a pic of the two colors side by side but it's extremely hard to capture on camera....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3114855




Thank you!!!!  This Cinder is with GHW.  I'm very curious how much of a difference it will make with SHW.
So you think you'd prefer dusty rose over both cinder & DD?  Dusty rose is beautiful and I'm trying to stay away.  So far the only two colors on my radar are Steel & cinder.  I'd add Iris but I have Grape & can't justify two very similar colors.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!!!!  This Cinder is with GHW.  I'm very curious how much of a difference it will make with SHW.
> So you think you'd prefer dusty rose over both cinder & DD?  Dusty rose is beautiful and I'm trying to stay away.  So far the only two colors on my radar are Steel & cinder.  I'd add Iris but I have Grape & can't justify two very similar colors.



I spotted Cinder on the weekend with SHW. There is a picture in the newly released styles and colours thread if that helps.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!!!!  This Cinder is with GHW.  I'm very curious how much of a difference it will make with SHW.
> So you think you'd prefer dusty rose over both cinder & DD?  Dusty rose is beautiful and I'm trying to stay away.  So far the only two colors on my radar are Steel & cinder.  I'd add Iris but I have Grape & can't justify two very similar colors.


 


DiamondsForever said:


> I spotted Cinder on the weekend with SHW. There is a picture in the newly released styles and colours thread if that helps.


 
Does cinder come with shw in the USA?  I'm not interested in it with ghw.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Ok, ladies. I'm happy to report that I saw cinder irl today.  I thought I would prefer it over my dd Selma but I didn't. It was gorgeous but I got distracted by dusty rose. I tried to take a pic of the two colors side by side but it's extremely hard to capture on camera....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3114855


Thanks for the spy pics!  I saw your other pictures with the dusty rose bags.  So pretty!  I have to see that color IRL, too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Does cinder come with shw in the USA?  I'm not interested in it with ghw.



Hopefully it will! I really liked the one I saw in Selfridges with the SHW. Thinking about selling large DK to pay for it.

Oh just saw Neiman Marcus have the black medium Selma with Silver Studs and free global shipping....  do they have sales?


----------



## Bootlover07

I've gotten myself into a predicament. I bought the medium dark dune Selma at the Macy's sale this weekend. Now that I've brought it home I don't think I need it AND my large pearl grey, simply because the colors are too similar for me to have in the same bag. I really like both!!! Honestly whichever one I don't keep I will end up buying that color in another bag. These are my two favorite neutrals. What do you guys think??


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> I've gotten myself into a predicament. I bought the medium dark dune Selma at the Macy's sale this weekend. Now that I've brought it home I don't think I need it AND my large pearl grey, simply because the colors are too similar for me to have in the same bag. I really like both!!! Honestly whichever one I don't keep I will end up buying that color in another bag. These are my two favorite neutrals. What do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115080
> View attachment 3115081




How much do you like the Selma?  If you plan on getting another bag in which ever color you choose not to keep, then maybe keep both?
Sorry not much help I know, but the Selma really is awesome and esp in those colors.  And I just noticed they are different sizes.  I'd keep both.  Good luck with the decision!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> How much do you like the Selma?  If you plan on getting another bag in which ever color you choose not to keep, then maybe keep both?
> Sorry not much help I know, but the Selma really is awesome and esp in those colors.  And I just noticed they are different sizes.  I'd keep both.  Good luck with the decision!




I love it, but I already have a medium fuschia and a peanut messenger. I don't want to have four because then I won't carry them all. I know, these are my two favorite neutral colors on this bag!!! I guess I should go take a look and see if I like anything else in dark dune, that might help. I love both colors though!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I've gotten myself into a predicament. I bought the medium dark dune Selma at the Macy's sale this weekend. Now that I've brought it home I don't think I need it AND my large pearl grey, simply because the colors are too similar for me to have in the same bag. I really like both!!! Honestly whichever one I don't keep I will end up buying that color in another bag. These are my two favorite neutrals. What do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115080
> View attachment 3115081


Ohhh tough decision. Both are great colors! Honestly I would pick the one in the size that you like better and would use more. Then get the other color in another bag. If you don't care about the size, then I would say keep Pearl Grey and get DD in another bag. Only because I think DD looks good in several different styles, including saffiano and soft leather. Something about the Pearl Grey on the Selma looks really pretty to me. I have the Mini Messenger and LOVE that color. Or another option is to just keep both lol. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Hopefully it will! I really liked the one I saw in Selfridges with the SHW. Thinking about selling large DK to pay for it.
> 
> Oh just saw Neiman Marcus have the black medium Selma with Silver Studs and free global shipping....  do they have sales?


Neiman Marcus has sales sometimes, but they aren't that good.  There are better deals at other department stores.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I've gotten myself into a predicament. I bought the medium dark dune Selma at the Macy's sale this weekend. Now that I've brought it home I don't think I need it AND my large pearl grey, simply because the colors are too similar for me to have in the same bag. I really like both!!! Honestly whichever one I don't keep I will end up buying that color in another bag. These are my two favorite neutrals. What do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115080
> View attachment 3115081


 
Keep the large pearl grey and get dark dune in another bag style.  (see my comments below)  Plus you already have a medium Selma, so it would be nice to keep the large one, too.



BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh tough decision. Both are great colors! Honestly I would pick the one in the size that you like better and would use more. Then get the other color in another bag. If you don't care about the size, then I would say keep Pearl Grey and get DD in another bag. Only because I think DD looks good in several different styles, including saffiano and soft leather. Something about the Pearl Grey on the Selma looks really pretty to me. I have the Mini Messenger and LOVE that color. Or another option is to just keep both lol. Let us know what you decide.


 
I agree that there are many bag styles that look good in dark dune.  Personally, I think dark dune looks best with more gold hardware.  I like pearl grey best on the Selma and some of the soft leather bags like the Riley.  So I'd keep the pearl grey Selma and look for dark dune on another bag.


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> Where do you sell your bags Sunblock? Im also thinking maybe I should sell Dark Khaki and use the money towards ordering the black with silver studs medium Selma. Or the Cinder or Dusty Rose.



Ebay


----------



## DiamondsForever

Love my DH. Told him last night I was thinking about selling DK to fund Black SHW Selma. He said shame to sell DK as had matching boots and would probably make a loss on it, so just go ahead and order Black when I find a good deal!

I think he wants me to stop dragging him into MK every chance I get..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I've gotten myself into a predicament. I bought the medium dark dune Selma at the Macy's sale this weekend. Now that I've brought it home I don't think I need it AND my large pearl grey, simply because the colors are too similar for me to have in the same bag. I really like both!!! Honestly whichever one I don't keep I will end up buying that color in another bag. These are my two favorite neutrals. What do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115080
> View attachment 3115081



Id keep both to be honest. They both look fab on you! It's v.hard to choose. Love your boots by the way.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my DH. Told him last night I was thinking about selling DK to fund Black SHW Selma. He said shame to sell DK as had matching boots and would probably make a loss on it, so just go ahead and order Black when I find a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants me to stop dragging him into MK every chance I get..




Ooh now get shopping! Hope you can find a good deal [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my DH. Told him last night I was thinking about selling DK to fund Black SHW Selma. He said shame to sell DK as had matching boots and would probably make a loss on it, so just go ahead and order Black when I find a good deal!
> 
> I think he wants me to stop dragging him into MK every chance I get..



So sweet haha. Sounds like something my DH would say. I'm looking out for a deal on silver studded black Selma too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> So sweet haha. Sounds like something my DH would say. I'm looking out for a deal on silver studded black Selma too!



Let me know if you spot any good deals TNC! Have you seen it IRL?

I know we don't need their approval for bag buying but its kind of nice when the guys get it.


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my DH. Told him last night I was thinking about selling DK to fund Black SHW Selma. He said shame to sell DK as had matching boots and would probably make a loss on it, so just go ahead and order Black when I find a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants me to stop dragging him into MK every chance I get..




What a sweetheart! Where did you get your boots?


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh tough decision. Both are great colors! Honestly I would pick the one in the size that you like better and would use more. Then get the other color in another bag. If you don't care about the size, then I would say keep Pearl Grey and get DD in another bag. Only because I think DD looks good in several different styles, including saffiano and soft leather. Something about the Pearl Grey on the Selma looks really pretty to me. I have the Mini Messenger and LOVE that color. Or another option is to just keep both lol. Let us know what you decide.







ubo22 said:


> Keep the large pearl grey and get dark dune in another bag style.  (see my comments below)  Plus you already have a medium Selma, so it would be nice to keep the large one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are many bag styles that look good in dark dune.  Personally, I think dark dune looks best with more gold hardware.  I like pearl grey best on the Selma and some of the soft leather bags like the Riley.  So I'd keep the pearl grey Selma and look for dark dune on another bag.







DiamondsForever said:


> Id keep both to be honest. They both look fab on you! It's v.hard to choose. Love your boots by the way.




Thanks for your help ladies! I think you are right, dark dune looks so pretty in so many bags that I will find it in something else. I really do love the Selma in pearl grey.  

DiamondsForever, thank you! My boots are from express and I LOVE them because I can teach in them all day. 

I went to Macy's today and looked at some more bags, and I tried on the jet set in dark dune. I do like it with the extra hardware. 

And when did the medium Selma come out in pearl grey??? It's so cute! I took some comparison pics with my large. I'm 5'3 and about 112 for reference.


----------



## Bootlover07

And here is the jet set in dark dune. My dress today looked really good with the neutrals LOL!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> And here is the jet set in dark dune. My dress today looked really good with the neutrals LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115967
> View attachment 3115968



They all look fantastic with your dress. I agree that you should keep your pearl gray Selma. It is stunning in that color. I also like the jet set in dark dune. Every bag that I have ever seen in dark dune is gorgeous. So, there are lots of options.....


----------



## laurelenas

Bootlover07 said:


> And here is the jet set in dark dune. My dress today looked really good with the neutrals LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115967
> View attachment 3115968




I really like the jet set, love that it has a zipper.


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> What a sweetheart! Where did you get your boots?



Thanks Paula. Got them in Dune London. Looking forward to getting them out again soon.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> They all look fantastic with your dress. I agree that you should keep your pearl gray Selma. It is stunning in that color. I also like the jet set in dark dune. Every bag that I have ever seen in dark dune is gorgeous. So, there are lots of options.....


You took the words out of my mouth!!! Totally agree!


----------



## Hollywood H

A medium Selma messenger in pear is on its way to me.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> A medium Selma messenger in pear is on its way to me.




It wasn't that fab deal on eBay last night was it? If it was I was tempted but wasn't sure how much I could match it with x


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> It wasn't that fab deal on eBay last night was it? If it was I was tempted but wasn't sure how much I could match it with x



No, i ordered it at Neiman Marcus online. Funnily, the pictured bag was a medium Selma but the description was for the medium messenger Selma. So i'm not sure, which one i'll receive in the end. But it doesn't matter because i really want that colour.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> No, i ordered it at Neiman Marcus online. Funnily, the pictured bag was a medium Selma but the description was for the medium messenger Selma. So i'm not sure, which one i'll receive in the end. But it doesn't matter because i really want that colour.




Such a nice bright colour  the one on eBay sold for something crazy like £67! Should have bid lol


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Such a nice bright colour  the one on eBay sold for something crazy like £67! Should have bid lol


You should have, sounds like a great deal.
I'm personally not a big fan of eBay.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> You should have, sounds like a great deal.
> 
> I'm personally not a big fan of eBay.




Kicking myself now [emoji1] such is life it wasn't meant to be [emoji39]


----------



## Leather or Lace

Hi Selma lovers! 
I'm hoping somebody can help me out. I'm looking to purchase my first Selma, I'm from Australia but a friend will be in Hawaii in a few weeks so I'm hoping to have her pick me one up. 
I really love the Royal Blue colour but I hate gold hardware, does anyone know if it comes with silver hardware?  
It's the same with a lot of the other colours I like, I wish they had silver hardware! 
Is the Macy's online store accurate to what they have in store? Or do they have a wider range? 
Also does anyone know if the MK outlet in/near Waikiki is worth visiting?  
Sorry for so many questions! 
Thanks


----------



## Bootlover07

Leather or Lace said:


> Hi Selma lovers!
> 
> I'm hoping somebody can help me out. I'm looking to purchase my first Selma, I'm from Australia but a friend will be in Hawaii in a few weeks so I'm hoping to have her pick me one up.
> 
> I really love the Royal Blue colour but I hate gold hardware, does anyone know if it comes with silver hardware?
> 
> It's the same with a lot of the other colours I like, I wish they had silver hardware!
> 
> Is the Macy's online store accurate to what they have in store? Or do they have a wider range?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the MK outlet in/near Waikiki is worth visiting?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions!
> 
> Thanks




I don't think any of the current royal blue colors come with silver hardware or I'd have heard! That's my favorite color and both my bags have gold hardware. Fuschia, pearl grey, and cinder have silver hardware, to name a few.


----------



## Hollywood H

My new medium Selma in pear. I scored a great deal!


----------



## Nan246

Nice!!li love the pear! Cheerful and cool!


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> My new medium Selma in pear. I scored a great deal!



Beautiful! It's a great pop of color &#128522;


----------



## Hollywood H

melbo said:


> Beautiful! It's a great pop of color &#128522;



Thank you.
She added a great pop of colour to my neutral outfit.


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> Thank you.
> She added a great pop of colour to my neutral outfit.



Wow! It adds so much "oomph" to your outfit! Love the charm! Have you gotten any complements from co-workers? &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## Hollywood H

melbo said:


> Wow! It adds so much "oomph" to your outfit! Love the charm! Have you gotten any complements from co-workers? &#128513;&#128522;



No. But that most of my co-workers are men and they have no idea about handbags. One said it might be cheaper if i just had one bag and sprayed it with any colour of paint whenever i want a new colour. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> No. But that most of my co-workers are men and they have no idea about handbags. One said it might be cheaper if i just had one bag and sprayed it with any colour of paint whenever i want a new colour. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Spray paint it?!?!  Oh dear gawd!!


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> Spray paint it?!?!  Oh dear gawd!!



Men... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; They just don't unterstand handbags and what we love about them.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Men... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; They just don't unterstand handbags and what we love about them.


I know, right! But they definitely love our handbags when they ask us to carry their stuff when we're out and about together lol.


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> I know, right! But they definitely love our handbags when they ask us to carry their stuff when we're out and about together lol.



Yeah, that's true. &#128513;


----------



## omri

Here is my new medium Selma in chili


----------



## andral5

omri said:


> Here is my new medium Selma in chili



Perfect color for such a pretty bag! Excellent choice!


----------



## omri

andral5 said:


> Perfect color for such a pretty bag! Excellent choice!


Thank you, now I have Selma in navy and red)


----------



## Hollywood H

omri said:


> Here is my new medium Selma in chili



Congrats!
Chili is a lovely red and your bag charm is too cute. &#128525;


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> Thank you, now I have Selma in navy and red)




Is your navy also medium? I have large navy and medium chili and medium grape. All great colors. I haven't used navy or chili yet though lol


----------



## omri

Hollywood H said:


> Congrats!
> Chili is a lovely red and your bag charm is too cute. &#128525;


Thank you very much, I love that charm, it looks great on both my Selmas


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> Is your navy also medium? I have large navy and medium chili and medium grape. All great colors. I haven't used navy or chili yet though lol



The navy is in large size, like yours


----------



## Hollywood H

omri said:


> Thank you very much, I love that charm, it looks great on both my Selmas



I'm sure that charm looks great on every bag you own.


----------



## Hollywood H

A mod shot of my beloved silver python embossed Selma combined with my new fluffy furball.


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> A mod shot of my beloved silver python embossed Selma combined with my new fluffy furball.




Love this!!!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

Hollywood H said:


> A mod shot of my beloved silver python embossed Selma combined with my new fluffy furball.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

omri said:


> Here is my new medium Selma in chili



What a pretty color!


----------



## Hollywood H

Haven't worn this beauty in a long time:


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> Haven't worn this beauty in a long time:



Beautiful....


----------



## paula3boys

So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol


----------



## paula3boys

I had an issue with my store and filled out survey then manager called me. She apologized and asked to send me a little something in the mail but I had no idea what it would be. She sent me $50 in Macy's money!! 

This next Selma wasn't planned but when it was at my store wrapped to the nines and on sale for $149-20% then my Macy's money, I only paid $75.77 for this tile blue beauty!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol
> 
> View attachment 3128255




Such a pretty bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> I had an issue with my store and filled out survey then manager called me. She apologized and asked to send me a little something in the mail but I had no idea what it would be. She sent me $50 in Macy's money!!
> 
> This next Selma wasn't planned but when it was at my store wrapped to the nines and on sale for $149-20% then my Macy's money, I only paid $75.77 for this tile blue beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 3128257




Wow! Total score!!! That was awesome!!! So pretty too!


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty bag!





BeachBagGal said:


> Wow! Total score!!! That was awesome!!! So pretty too!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol
> 
> View attachment 3128255







paula3boys said:


> I had an issue with my store and filled out survey then manager called me. She apologized and asked to send me a little something in the mail but I had no idea what it would be. She sent me $50 in Macy's money!!
> 
> This next Selma wasn't planned but when it was at my store wrapped to the nines and on sale for $149-20% then my Macy's money, I only paid $75.77 for this tile blue beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 3128257




Absolutely amazing deal on two beauties!!!![emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol
> 
> View attachment 3128255




Congrats! Both are pretty with amazing deals.


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely amazing deal on two beauties!!!![emoji3]







cny1941 said:


> Congrats! Both are pretty with amazing deals.




Thank you! I think I'll move into tile blue tomorrow


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol
> 
> View attachment 3128255





paula3boys said:


> I had an issue with my store and filled out survey then manager called me. She apologized and asked to send me a little something in the mail but I had no idea what it would be. She sent me $50 in Macy's money!!
> 
> This next Selma wasn't planned but when it was at my store wrapped to the nines and on sale for $149-20% then my Macy's money, I only paid $75.77 for this tile blue beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 3128257



Wow, great deals on two very beautiful bags, congratulations.  I have both colours and love them both!!


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> So I purchased this medium chili on the 6th and was debating it at $155.99 plus tax then six days later I got a price adjustment dropping it down to $132.99 plus tax. I only debated at first on whether to keep because the feet are scratched. It bothers me a little still so haven't used it yet. I know scratches are inevitable on bottom so keep telling myself that lol
> 
> View attachment 3128255


Wow! Great savings on beautiful bags! ))


----------



## Suz82

My new girl came! Deep pink medium messenger with SHW, my pop of colour for winter [emoji262][emoji260][emoji268]
	

		
			
		

		
	



This 3rd Selma messenger now, definatelty a style I'm loving [emoji4]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> My new girl came! Deep pink medium messenger with SHW, my pop of colour for winter [emoji262][emoji260][emoji268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130867
> 
> This 3rd Selma messenger now, definatelty a style I'm loving [emoji4]




That is such a pretty colour especially with the shw.  I tried a messenger on Sunday as I wanted one and it just doesn't look right as the strap wasn't long enough for me. Such a shame as TK Maxx had one in electric blue with shw and it was lovely.  It's weird as I have a medium Sophie messenger and the strap is perfect for me. 

Enjoy this one.  3 already!  Oh dear, wonder how many there will be by end of 2015, not 3 lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> I had an issue with my store and filled out survey then manager called me. She apologized and asked to send me a little something in the mail but I had no idea what it would be. She sent me $50 in Macy's money!!
> 
> This next Selma wasn't planned but when it was at my store wrapped to the nines and on sale for $149-20% then my Macy's money, I only paid $75.77 for this tile blue beauty!!!
> 
> View attachment 3128257




Oh am loving the tile blue that is a great shade.  Plus, what a good deal well done.

People should get rewarded for helping companies by filling in surveys as it is what they learn from to help them give a better customer experience, thus leading to more business for them.  They should pass some of the reward onto those that helped them improve their service for consumers in the first place.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> That is such a pretty colour especially with the shw.  I tried a messenger on Sunday as I wanted one and it just doesn't look right as the strap wasn't long enough for me. Such a shame as TK Maxx had one in electric blue with shw and it was lovely.  It's weird as I have a medium Sophie messenger and the strap is perfect for me.
> 
> Enjoy this one.  3 already!  Oh dear, wonder how many there will be by end of 2015, not 3 lol.




Omg did they! What if you punched extra holes in the strap?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Omg did they! What if you punched extra holes in the strap?




Oh they sure did!  It was hidden at the back of a rail i'd looked round 3 times & missed it the first 2 times.  It was £79.99 so a real steal.  Yeah I looked at whether I could put in more holes but for me I really still needed a longer strap.  It is the joys of having a chest like two hot air ballons it needs to be longer otherwise a bag just sits underneath them looking a bit well, odd lol.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh they sure did!  It was hidden at the back of a rail i'd looked round 3 times & missed it the first 2 times.  It was £79.99 so a real steal.  Yeah I looked at whether I could put in more holes but for me I really still needed a longer strap.  It is the joys of having a chest like two hot air ballons it needs to be longer otherwise a bag just sits underneath them looking a bit well, odd lol.




Wow it was a true bargain! You have to be comfortable wearing it or it would never get worn x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Wow it was a true bargain! You have to be comfortable wearing it or it would never get worn x




Exactly and I already have one that I have found myself in that situation with. Lovely bag, bedford gusset, bought to use and sitting still with tags on as the strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody.  At least I learnt from
that impulse purchase to control myself more where crossbody bags are concerned and make sure I try before I buy.  

Have you sent ur chilli wallet back?  Love the style of that as a friend has got a cameo one like it.  My dd one is so much more bulky than that style.  am watching a gold one like it at the moment as saw gold IRL last weekend and it is a lovely muted shade not at all yellow.  We shall see how I get on.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Exactly and I already have one that I have found myself in that situation with. Lovely bag, bedford gusset, bought to use and sitting still with tags on as the strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody.  At least I learnt from
> that impulse purchase to control myself more where crossbody bags are concerned and make sure I try before I buy.
> 
> Have you sent ur chilli wallet back?  Love the style of that as a friend has got a cameo one like it.  My dd one is so much more bulky than that style.  am watching a gold one like it at the moment as saw gold IRL last weekend and it is a lovely muted shade not at all yellow.  We shall see how I get on.




No I have put it up for sale on eBay in the hope that it finds a loving new home,love the style but the colour hasn't grown on me at all. I knew when I opened it and I was underwhelmed so it's need to find a new home x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> No I have put it up for sale on eBay in the hope that it finds a loving new home,love the style but the colour hasn't grown on me at all. I knew when I opened it and I was underwhelmed so it's need to find a new home x




Pretty sure someone will snap it up and easier than arranging a return I imagine.  Do you have to pay to send back to Macy's? I was looking on there when they had good deals going on and noticed a lot of them were in chilli.  Is it an orangy kind of red?

So are you going for same style, different colour?  They have a pink one on ebay at the moment.  But I think it may be raspberry which obviously you already have.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Pretty sure someone will snap it up and easier than arranging a return I imagine.  Do you have to pay to send back to Macy's? I was looking on there when they had good deals going on and noticed a lot of them were in chilli.  Is it an orangy kind of red?
> 
> So are you going for same style, different colour?  They have a pink one on ebay at the moment.  But I think it may be raspberry which obviously you already have.




It's just such a polava to send back, print 3 lots of labels, needs to go to somewhere that usps will pick up from and I think I have to cover shipping. I'd say it's a dark true red if that makes sense, typically my raspberry jet set has grown on me, the zip is getting easier and I adore the colour x


----------



## melissatrv

Ugh!  I bought a Studded Pearl Grey Selma from the L&T sale, been waiting for this bag to go on sale forever and it has a black dot in the front. Since this bag is so light and it is to the right of the MK logo it is really noticeable.  Going to exchange it.  So bummed though.  Maybe I will have better luck with my Coach bag scheduled to be delivered today


----------



## trefusisgirl

melissatrv said:


> Ugh!  I bought a Studded Pearl Grey Selma from the L&T sale, been waiting for this bag to go on sale forever and it has a black dot in the front. Since this bag is so light and it is to the right of the MK logo it is really noticeable.  Going to exchange it.  So bummed though.  Maybe I will have better luck with my Coach bag scheduled to be delivered today




Sorry to hear that, you waited all this time and now disappointment.  Hope they exchange it in double quick time and your Coach arrived and was perfect.


----------



## CocoChannel

melissatrv said:


> Ugh!  I bought a Studded Pearl Grey Selma from the L&T sale, been waiting for this bag to go on sale forever and it has a black dot in the front. Since this bag is so light and it is to the right of the MK logo it is really noticeable.  Going to exchange it.  So bummed though.  Maybe I will have better luck with my Coach bag scheduled to be delivered today




Sorry to hear that...I have had only bad experiences with L&T. I ordered 3 bags and they all canceled and then I ordered 2 again thinking I'll try them out again and they canceled also. I'm not thrilled with their customer service. I don't think I would buy from them again unless it's a serious deal I can't live without...lol. Goodluck on the purse exchange though[emoji16]


----------



## arina_spain

hi, do u guys think a medium selma can fit an 11 inch macbook air in it? i have hamilton large traveller that i use as my work bag. but the weight of it is making me  having back pain. i heard that large selma also is a heavy bag, that is why i am considering the medium.


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks, I have had mixed results with L&T.  If I order two bags it seems that something is wrong with one of them.  I was going to order the Cinder Collins but worry, especially where this is not Saffiano that it might arrive creased






CocoChannel said:


> Sorry to hear that...I have had only bad experiences with L&T. I ordered 3 bags and they all canceled and then I ordered 2 again thinking I'll try them out again and they canceled also. I'm not thrilled with their customer service. I don't think I would buy from them again unless it's a serious deal I can't live without...lol. Goodluck on the purse exchange though[emoji16]


 


trefusisgirl said:


> Sorry to hear that, you waited all this time and now disappointment.  Hope they exchange it in double quick time and your Coach arrived and was perfect.


----------



## nimitzku

does cadet blue is the same with sapphire colour? thx


----------



## cdtracing

nimitzku said:


> does cadet blue is the same with sapphire colour? thx



No.  I have a Sapphire Selma & it is much brighter & richer in tone than the Cadet Blue IMO.  The Sapphire shade & the Electric Blue shade are very similar.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> No.  I have a Sapphire Selma & it is much brighter & richer in tone than the Cadet Blue IMO.  The Sapphire shade & the Electric Blue shade are very similar.




Agreed I have sapphire and electric blue items and in tone they are very very similar. I love them and especially with shw.


----------



## melissatrv

Bootlover07 said:


> And here is the jet set in dark dune. My dress today looked really good with the neutrals LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115967
> View attachment 3115968




You probably already purchased but if not I like the medium pearl grey Selma best on you!


----------



## nimitzku

hi i would like to know what size of your selma luggage is?is it medium or lerge ? thx&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

nimitzku said:


> hi i would like to know what size of your selma luggage is?is it medium or lerge ? thx&#128522;


Not sure who you are asking.  If you hit QREPLY, you'll be able to quote the person in your response so that they know to respond to your question.  I own a large luggage Selma.  Do you need sizing information?


----------



## nimitzku

pearlywhearly said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to this whole purse forum thing but I've been reading the Sophisticated Selma forum for ages since I laid my eyes on the Selma! Today my beautiful Selma arrived in the mail today & I have fallen in love  Contemplated between the black or luggage beforehand but I settled for the luggage as I thought black would be too formal looking  the luggage is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag and some model shots! For references, I'm 5ft5 and 133 lbs



hi .....i would like to know your selma luggage size? large or medium? i'm considering for buying selma , but i'm confuse to choose  between electric blue and luggage colour . need help which colour is better? does the large size is comfort for everyday use? thx&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## JessLuu

I think MK has at least temporarily discontinued the large Selma, so I totally freaked out and bought every large I could find online that I didn't already have. From left I have fuchsia, luggage, blush, and palm. I also got electric blue, but it hasn't arrived yet. I got great deals on fuchsia and luggage at Macy's, and I just happened to check Zappos when they had one random palm that somebody must have returned. I have always wanted this bag, and I can't believe I finally got it!


----------



## myluvofbags

JessLuu said:


> I think MK has at least temporarily discontinued the large Selma, so I totally freaked out and bought every large I could find online that I didn't already have. From left I have fuchsia, luggage, blush, and palm. I also got electric blue, but it hasn't arrived yet. I got great deals on fuchsia and luggage at Macy's, and I just happened to check Zappos when they had one random palm that somebody must have returned. I have always wanted this bag, and I can't believe I finally got it!



Wow,  good for you on snagging what you can now.   Great colors too!


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> I think MK has at least temporarily discontinued the large Selma, so I totally freaked out and bought every large I could find online that I didn't already have. From left I have fuchsia, luggage, blush, and palm. I also got electric blue, but it hasn't arrived yet. I got great deals on fuchsia and luggage at Macy's, and I just happened to check Zappos when they had one random palm that somebody must have returned. I have always wanted this bag, and I can't believe I finally got it!



Very nice!!! Love palm.....


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> I think MK has at least temporarily discontinued the large Selma, so I totally freaked out and bought every large I could find online that I didn't already have. From left I have fuchsia, luggage, blush, and palm. I also got electric blue, but it hasn't arrived yet. I got great deals on fuchsia and luggage at Macy's, and I just happened to check Zappos when they had one random palm that somebody must have returned. I have always wanted this bag, and I can't believe I finally got it!


I love them all...including the electric blue one that I can't see!    I have to say that I really love the Selma.  I hope MK isn't discontinuing the large size.  I was eyeing a large fuschia and navy recently when they were on sale, but already have three other colors.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782



congrats!!! Love them


----------



## MKbaglover

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782


I've not seen these before, very nice.  I really like the Dusty Rose with studs!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

MKbaglover said:


> I've not seen these before, very nice.  I really like the Dusty Rose with studs!




The dusty rose with silver is only online at Macy's and the navy and black is online only at MK.


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782



Love these!!!


----------



## Patches1234

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782



Love the navy with black!!!! It's a very different feel from the usual studded bags and gives a very strong rock vibe!!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782



Dusty rose with silver! Is this a new thing?
How are the black studs in real life? I'm scared the black hardware would easily scratch and wear off...:
But I think that navy bag is adorable 
I love Selma messengers or selma in general


----------



## zakksmommy1984

iheart_purses said:


> Dusty rose with silver! Is this a new thing?
> 
> How are the black studs in real life? I'm scared the black hardware would easily scratch and wear off...:
> 
> But I think that navy bag is adorable
> 
> I love Selma messengers or selma in general




The dusty rose is from macys.com I saw the silver and had to order it. And the black seems ok I baby my bags so I'm not too worried.


----------



## DiamondsForever

zakksmommy1984 said:


> The dusty rose is from macys.com I saw the silver and had to order it. And the black seems ok I baby my bags so I'm not too worried.



Do they have Dusty Rose with silver in store at Macy's? I'm.in Miami soon, really keen to pick this up...its gorgeous congratulations! Would love to see a mod shot.


----------



## cdtracing

JessLuu said:


> I think MK has at least temporarily discontinued the large Selma, so I totally freaked out and bought every large I could find online that I didn't already have. From left I have fuchsia, luggage, blush, and palm. I also got electric blue, but it hasn't arrived yet. I got great deals on fuchsia and luggage at Macy's, and I just happened to check Zappos when they had one random palm that somebody must have returned. I have always wanted this bag, and I can't believe I finally got it!



Love your colors!  I hope MK doesn't discontinue the large.  If this is true, I know I want to get a luggage & a navy at least, possibly a gray one too.


----------



## JessLuu

cdtracing said:


> Love your colors!  I hope MK doesn't discontinue the large.  If this is true, I know I want to get a luggage & a navy at least, possibly a gray one too.



Luggage is on sale for $200 at Macy's right now


----------



## JessLuu

L&t lost my electric blue large Selma! It was their last one, too. If anyone has seen one at their local Macy's please let me know, because I really want this bag


----------



## Christa72720

JessLuu said:


> Luggage is on sale for $200 at Macy's right now



I just bought the Luggage and the Dark Dune, fearing he might discontinue them!! I prefer the Large size, I sure hope he doesn't discontinue...


----------



## JessLuu

Christa72720 said:


> I just bought the Luggage and the Dark Dune, fearing he might discontinue them!! I prefer the Large size, I sure hope he doesn't discontinue...



Maybe this is all a master marketing plan, because when he brings back the large I swear I will buy every single color. It's really scary, because every SA and customer service person I've asked has given me some beauty pageant answer where they don't just come out and say "I don't know if they'll ever be back."


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I just bought the Luggage and the Dark Dune, fearing he might discontinue them!! I prefer the Large size, I sure hope he doesn't discontinue...


You got the large in both colors?  Nice!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> You got the large in both colors?  Nice!



Yes!! I'm going to have to ban myself for a while!!


----------



## Christa72720

JessLuu said:


> Maybe this is all a master marketing plan, because when he brings back the large I swear I will buy every single color. It's really scary, because every SA and customer service person I've asked has given me some beauty pageant answer where they don't just come out and say "I don't know if they'll ever be back."



Agreed! they know how to get us to buy!!


----------



## nancyramos

Christa72720 said:


> I just bought the Luggage and the Dark Dune, fearing he might discontinue them!! I prefer the Large size, I sure hope he doesn't discontinue...



Where did you get the large Dark Dune?


----------



## Christa72720

nancyramos said:


> Where did you get the large Dark Dune?



Lord and Taylor


----------



## ChrisCross

Does the selma strap have the "design flaw" like the sutton does -- i.e. strap attachments pulling on the leather and making the whole bag crooked? Would especially love to hear from ladies who load up their selmas and make them very heavy. Thanks!!


----------



## ubo22

ChrisCross said:


> Does the selma strap have the "design flaw" like the sutton does -- i.e. strap attachments pulling on the leather and making the whole bag crooked? Would especially love to hear from ladies who load up their selmas and make them very heavy. Thanks!!


No.  The Selma strap attaches to a thick piece of leather that is very sturdy.  No issues there.  That's why the Selma is so popular.  No design flaws except...
1) In my opinion, the shoulder strap is too narrow and not so comfortable to use for long periods of time.
2) On the medium Selma, the inside pockets are set very high, so it's hard to get things into and out of the inside pockets without the zipper being in the way.


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> No.  The Selma strap attaches to a thick piece of leather that is very sturdy.  No issues there.  That's why the Selma is so popular.  No design flaws except...
> 1) In my opinion, the shoulder strap is too narrow and not so comfortable to use for long periods of time.
> 2) On the medium Selma, the inside pockets are set very high, so it's hard to get things into and out of the inside pockets without the zipper being in the way.


I agree with everything.  Those pockets are almost useless!  My bags are never that full so the thin strap hasn't bothered me too much but I would imagine a large Selma with iPad etc in it would be painful to carry for any length of time.


----------



## ChrisCross

ubo22 said:


> No.  The Selma strap attaches to a thick piece of leather that is very sturdy.  No issues there.  That's why the Selma is so popular.  No design flaws except...
> 1) In my opinion, the shoulder strap is too narrow and not so comfortable to use for long periods of time.
> 2) On the medium Selma, the inside pockets are set very high, so it's hard to get things into and out of the inside pockets without the zipper being in the way.




Thank you, that was such a helpful answer!  Undecided as to whether or not I'll keep my medium Selma in raspberry. Paid $150 at ebags so may have sale goggles on!


----------



## ChrisCross

MKbaglover said:


> I agree with everything.  Those pockets are almost useless!  My bags are never that full so the thin strap hasn't bothered me too much but I would imagine a large Selma with iPad etc in it would be painful to carry for any length of time.




Thanks MKbaglover!!!  y'all are the best!


----------



## Suri23

I got a large navy Selma at Macy's a couple of weeks back! I have to say, I absolutely love it! It's so perfect!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Suri23 said:


> I got a large navy Selma at Macy's a couple of weeks back! I have to say, I absolutely love it! It's so perfect!!!!


Isn't it?!  You've gotta love a Selma.


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com has the large in Luggage on sale for $201.00 and various med colors on sale too.


----------



## Suri23

Yes! Macy's has a lot of Selmas in different colors on sale. I think I might just buy another large in chili/gold or a funky one in raspberry! Can't decide!!! [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## Suri23

ubo22 said:


> Isn't it?!  You've gotta love a Selma.




True!!!! [emoji41]


----------



## J'aime

Suri23 said:


> Yes! Macy's has a lot of Selmas in different colors on sale. I think I might just buy another large in chili/gold or a funky one in raspberry! Can't decide!!! [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


I missed the large selma in dark khaki and now I'm kicking myself. I had it in my cart, slept on it, woke up ready to buy and it was already gone. Macy's deals go so quick.


----------



## iheart_purses

Ooops I did it again.
My Blush studded Selma Messenger
I love Selma, and I had to have a bag in blush before this color is gone.
So happy I finally got her. She will fit in nicely with my Selma family


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> Ooops I did it again.
> My Blush studded Selma Messenger
> I love Selma, and I had to have a bag in blush before this color is gone.
> So happy I finally got her. She will fit in nicely with my Selma family


Very pretty, I love the studs on this colour bag!


----------



## Christa72720

So I purchased the large Dark Dune because I wanted to see if I preferred it over my North South. I also saw it mentioned that there might be a slight color variance between older versions. There is a slight variation in the color. The older versions are a little darker and more "taupe". But it is a very slight difference. Needless to say I think I prefer my older version and will be returning the new one.


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Ooops I did it again.
> My Blush studded Selma Messenger
> I love Selma, and I had to have a bag in blush before this color is gone.
> So happy I finally got her. She will fit in nicely with my Selma family



Bag twins!  love this! Such a versatile beautiful bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Christa72720 said:


> So I purchased the large Dark Dune because I wanted to see if I preferred it over my North South. I also saw it mentioned that there might be a slight color variance between older versions. There is a slight variation in the color. The older versions are a little darker and more "taupe". But it is a very slight difference. Needless to say I think I prefer my older version and will be returning the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144744




I've noticed the newer bags in DD are all a lot lighter. I used to own a Hamilton in DD and in comparison to my Selma, the Hamilton had a richer colour. Gorgeous bags though!


----------



## luvallpurses

Has anyone purchased or seen the Merlot Selma in real life?  An SA sent me a pic and it does not look like the color I was expecting.


----------



## reginaPhalange

luvallpurses said:


> View attachment 3145286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased or seen the Merlot Selma in real life?  An SA sent me a pic and it does not look like the color I was expecting.




That lighting isn't the greatest, the colour is closer to the colour shown online. I was going to order the Medium Selma Messenger but an SA told me to hold off as I was looking at multiple things and there may be a promotion soon.


----------



## luvallpurses

reginaPhalange said:


> That lighting isn't the greatest, the colour is closer to the colour shown online. I was going to order the Medium Selma Messenger but an SA told me to hold off as I was looking at multiple things and there may be a promotion soon.



Thank you for your reply.  I wonder what the promotion might be?  Unfortunately our MK boutiques don't have the selmas in merlot and I will have to order from Nordstrom.  I'm glad that it's closer to the color online tho!


----------



## reginaPhalange

luvallpurses said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I wonder what the promotion might be?  Unfortunately our MK boutiques don't have the selmas in merlot and I will have to order from Nordstrom.  I'm glad that it's closer to the color online tho!




I'm in Canada and I don't think any of our MK boutiques got them in-store either, we have to order online. There's going to be a tiered sale similar to the Rewards Promo offered in the US about a week ago. Super excited as MK is pretty much limited to their boutiques and Holts here!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Planning on taking large dark khaki Selma on a big shopping trip to London tomorrow. Am i going to find her too heavy?! First time I've used her for anything other than work or social meal out. Not overloading her, but taking some jewellery to be cleaned tomorrow so she's a good size for the boxes.


----------



## melissatrv

I always thought the silver studs was a typo on Macy's part.  Thanks for posting it is beautiful




zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose with silver studs and navy with black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136781
> View attachment 3136782


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Planning on taking large dark khaki Selma on a big shopping trip to London tomorrow. Am i going to find her too heavy?! First time I've used her for anything other than work or social meal out. Not overloading her, but taking some jewellery to be cleaned tomorrow so she's a good size for the boxes.




I find my large pearl grey a bit heavy and cumbersome for big shopping trips, but you can always use the long strap!


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Planning on taking large dark khaki Selma on a big shopping trip to London tomorrow. Am i going to find her too heavy?! First time I've used her for anything other than work or social meal out. Not overloading her, but taking some jewellery to be cleaned tomorrow so she's a good size for the boxes.



I wouldn't! I find my medium Selma's to be too heavy for big shopping trips!!! It's so sad we buy these bags and then don't use them for the best shopping trips.
It depends on what you're used to though I guess.... I find I get weighed down really quickly by a bag if I'm shopping for any longer than 1-2 hrs. I just wore my jet set crossbody on an epic shopping trip last week and that got heavy


----------



## iheart_purses

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm in Canada and I don't think any of our MK boutiques got them in-store either, we have to order online. There's going to be a tiered sale similar to the Rewards Promo offered in the US about a week ago. Super excited as MK is pretty much limited to their boutiques and Holts here!


When did you hear about this?? 
I was debating over two bags, wish the SA would have told me this, as I would have gladly waited and bought both.... I figured if they were going to have the sale like the US they would have done it by now so I gave up waiting and gave in since I was at the store, (I'm not that close anyways to just go any time)
Oh well.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

iheart_purses said:


> When did you hear about this??
> 
> I was debating over two bags, wish the SA would have told me this, as I would have gladly waited and bought both.... I figured if they were going to have the sale like the US they would have done it by now so I gave up waiting and gave in since I was at the store, (I'm not that close anyways to just go any time)
> 
> Oh well.....




I heard about the possibility of a promotion a week or so ago because I wanted to know if the promotion was valid in Canada (accidentally ended up on the US site while browsing). It was supposed to start within a couple weeks of the US promo and from a sales perspective I feel it may be during the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> So I purchased the large Dark Dune because I wanted to see if I preferred it over my North South. I also saw it mentioned that there might be a slight color variance between older versions. There is a slight variation in the color. The older versions are a little darker and more "taupe". But it is a very slight difference. Needless to say I think I prefer my older version and will be returning the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144744


 


reginaPhalange said:


> I've noticed the newer bags in DD are all a lot lighter. I used to own a Hamilton in DD and in comparison to my Selma, the Hamilton had a richer colour. Gorgeous bags though!


 
Good to know.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I find my large pearl grey a bit heavy and cumbersome for big shopping trips, but you can always use the long strap!





iheart_purses said:


> I wouldn't! I find my medium Selma's to be too heavy for big shopping trips!!! It's so sad we buy these bags and then don't use them for the best shopping trips.
> It depends on what you're used to though I guess.... I find I get weighed down really quickly by a bag if I'm shopping for any longer than 1-2 hrs. I just wore my jet set crossbody on an epic shopping trip last week and that got heavy



I'm living dangerously and taking her! Got the long strap on.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm living dangerously and taking her! Got the long strap on.



Honestly, I use my large Selmas for long shopping trips all the time with no problems.  Have fun!!!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> honestly, i use my large selmas for long shopping trips all the time with no problems.  Have fun!!!




+ 1


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> honestly, i use my large selmas for long shopping trips all the time with no problems.  Have fun!!!


 


heatherl said:


> + 1


 
+2


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Honestly, I use my large Selmas for long shopping trips all the time with no problems.  Have fun!!!





HeatherL said:


> + 1





ubo22 said:


> +2



Thanks girls! Had a wonderful Saturday. Large Selma was ok to shop with!
Heading home for dinner with DH now.


----------



## laurelenas

Could someone post a picture comparing large Riley to large Selma? TIA.


----------



## megcurry

Large Selmas in TJ Maxx for $199.  Saw 5 in Navy today in Poughkeepsie NY.


----------



## paula3boys

megcurry said:


> Large Selmas in TJ Maxx for $199.  Saw 5 in Navy today in Poughkeepsie NY.




Wow they may be really discontinuing them!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Wow they may be really discontinuing them!




It seems that may be the case!!! I hope not; that would be a dumb move. The Selma is his most popular bag and know many people that prefer large over medium.


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Planning on taking large dark khaki Selma on a big shopping trip to London tomorrow. Am i going to find her too heavy?! First time I've used her for anything other than work or social meal out. Not overloading her, but taking some jewellery to be cleaned tomorrow so she's a good size for the boxes.



I don't understand the thought that they are too heavy to use all day. I don't find them heavy at all. I remember carrying a diaper bag and car seat and I find no issues at all with carrying these shopping all day!


----------



## Christa72720

laurelenas said:


> Could someone post a picture comparing large Riley to large Selma? TIA.




Here you go!


----------



## laurelenas

Christa72720 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147066




Awesome, thank you! I own the large Selma in luggage too, love it.  I wanted to make sure that the large Riley is not that much bigger because then it would be too big for me. They look about the same, that's good!


----------



## laurelenas

Christa72720 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147066




BTW, you Riley is so pretty. Is it fuschia?


----------



## Christa72720

laurelenas said:


> BTW, you Riley is so pretty. Is it fuschia?[/QUOTE
> Thanks! Yes, I love it!!


----------



## megcurry

The MK associate at the Poughkeepsie NY Macy's told me that the only color they will continue to have in Large Selmas is black.


----------



## keishapie1973

megcurry said:


> The MK associate at the Poughkeepsie NY Macy's told me that the only color they will continue to have in Large Selmas is black.




That's the only one currently at my local Macy's....[emoji17]


----------



## Bootlover07

megcurry said:


> The MK associate at the Poughkeepsie NY Macy's told me that the only color they will continue to have in Large Selmas is black.







keishapie1973 said:


> That's the only one currently at my local Macy's....[emoji17]




So sad!!! [emoji26] I'm definitely keeping my pearl grey then! I do like the medium, but not nearly as much as the large! What are they thinking??


----------



## megcurry

Bootlover07 said:


> So sad!!! [emoji26] I'm definitely keeping my pearl grey then! I do like the medium, but not nearly as much as the large! What are they thinking??




Exactly! What ARE they thinking!?!?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Large Cinder Selma!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Large Cinder Selma!


I MUST see this IRL.  I was thinking about getting a large dark dune Selma, but don't like hearing the newer ones are a lighter shade than the older ones.  I much prefer the darker shade on my Hamilton tote.  So maybe cinder would be a good compromise.  I really like the color on the soft leather bags, but not yet sure on saffiano leather.  What did you think?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So sad!!! [emoji26] I'm definitely keeping my pearl grey then! I do like the medium, but not nearly as much as the large! What are they thinking??


 


megcurry said:


> Exactly! What ARE they thinking!?!?


 
+1
I'm so glad I picked up my three "must have" colors in the large Selma at the outset.  I'm certainly covered for the colors I carry all the time.  Given these developments, I'm going to think really hard about other colors I may want down the line and get them this Fall.


----------



## JessLuu

DiamondsForever said:


> Large Cinder Selma!


Where did you find a large in a new color? Are you in the US?


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I MUST see this IRL.  I was thinking about getting a large dark dune Selma, but don't like hearing the newer ones are a lighter shade than the older ones.  I much prefer the darker shade on my Hamilton tote.  So maybe cinder would be a good compromise.  I really like the color on the soft leather bags, but not yet sure on saffiano leather.  What did you think?





JessLuu said:


> Where did you find a large in a new color? Are you in the US?



I'm in the UK. I'm undecided between dark Dune or Cinder medium Selma  Ubo. Very on the fence. The Cinder is certainly darker than my DD JS xbody that I'm out with today. I love the SHW on the Cinder. My fashionista mother prefers DD, says it looks more expensive! She turned up for our shopping trip today in DD colour heels! For me it will probably come down to what medium Selma are available when I'm in Miami in a couple of weeks. As you already have Hammie, Cinder would be a nice change?


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm in the UK. I'm undecided between dark Dune or Cinder medium Selma  Ubo. Very on the fence. The Cinder is certainly darker than my DD JS xbody that I'm out with today. I love the SHW on the Cinder. My fashionista mother prefers DD, says it looks more expensive! She turned up for our shopping trip today in DD colour heels! For me it will probably come down to what medium Selma are available when I'm in Miami in a couple of weeks. As you already have Hammie, Cinder would be a nice change?




I love your cinder Selma! Would you mind doing a comparison pic of that and your dark dune jet set? I'm currently obsessed with dark dune, but cinder keeps catching my eye


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I love your cinder Selma! Would you mind doing a comparison pic of that and your dark dune jet set? I'm currently obsessed with dark dune, but cinder keeps catching my eye



Sorry Bootlover, its not my Selma (yet... ) took a sneaky spy pic while out shopping!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm in the UK. I'm undecided between dark Dune or Cinder medium Selma  Ubo. Very on the fence. The Cinder is certainly darker than my DD JS xbody that I'm out with today. I love the SHW on the Cinder. My fashionista mother prefers DD, says it looks more expensive! She turned up for our shopping trip today in DD colour heels! For me it will probably come down to what medium Selma are available when I'm in Miami in a couple of weeks. As you already have Hammie, Cinder would be a nice change?


 
I really like that cinder comes with silver hardware.  I also like that its a darker shade of grey...very nice neutral that would look fabulous with my medium grey and darker grey & heathered grey/black suits.  I haven't seen the large Selma in cinder here in the USA, so I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen it over here.  I know it's available "across the pond" where you are, DiamondsForever.  If I can at least take a look at another bag in saffiano leather in cinder, then I can decide that way.  May have to be an overseas purchase if I like it.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I love your cinder Selma! Would you mind doing a comparison pic of that and your dark dune jet set? I'm currently obsessed with dark dune, but cinder keeps catching my eye


Bootlover07, the absolutely best pic of cinder and dark dune was recently posted by MDT in the color comparison thread.  (Post #240)

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/color-comparison-pictures-902852-16.html#post29255413


----------



## JessLuu

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm in the UK. I'm undecided between dark Dune or Cinder medium Selma  Ubo. Very on the fence. The Cinder is certainly darker than my DD JS xbody that I'm out with today. I love the SHW on the Cinder. My fashionista mother prefers DD, says it looks more expensive! She turned up for our shopping trip today in DD colour heels! For me it will probably come down to what medium Selma are available when I'm in Miami in a couple of weeks. As you already have Hammie, Cinder would be a nice change?


So if EU still has large Selmas, why don't we? It just doesn't make any sense to me at all that they would discontinue to large over here. I'm so heartbroken over this, because this was the bag that made me an MK lover. I say we should pepper them with emails begging them to make the large again.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover07, the absolutely best pic of cinder and dark dune was recently posted by MDT in the color comparison thread.  (Post #240)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/color-comparison-pictures-902852-16.html#post29255413




Thank you so much!!! I really love both! I think dark dune will go with more of my clothes since I already have pearl grey with silver.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I really love both! I think dark dune will go with more of my clothes since I already have pearl grey with silver.


Agree.  Since you already have pearl grey, you should get dark dune.  Since I already have dark dune, I should get cinder.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Agree.  Since you already have pearl grey, you should get dark dune.  Since I already have dark dune, I should get cinder.




Sounds like a plan! [emoji5]&#65039; Strange question, do you prefer dark dune in soft leather or saffiano leather? I can't decide what to get in that color lol


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Sounds like a plan! [emoji5]&#65039; Strange question, do you prefer dark dune in soft leather or saffiano leather? I can't decide what to get in that color lol


Dark dune looks good in both soft leather and saffiano leather.  However, I think it shows slightly lighter in color on soft leather.  Because of that, I prefer it on saffiano leather since I like darker shades of colors.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune looks good in both soft leather and saffiano leather.  However, I think it shows slightly lighter in color on soft leather.  Because of that, I prefer it on saffiano leather since I like darker shades of colors.




Yeah I think I also prefer it in saffiano. I was thinking of the Riley, but I like dark dune with more hardware so not sure if I'd love it as much, AND dark dune is only at Dillards and I don't like buying from them. Maybe a jet set top zip in dark dune and a Riley in black??? [emoji16] just when I think I'm done!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I really like that cinder comes with silver hardware.  I also like that its a darker shade of grey...very nice neutral that would look fabulous with my medium grey and darker grey & heathered grey/black suits.  I haven't seen the large Selma in cinder here in the USA, so I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen it over here.  I know it's available "across the pond" where you are, DiamondsForever.  If I can at least take a look at another bag in saffiano leather in cinder, then I can decide that way.  May have to be an overseas purchase if I like it.





JessLuu said:


> So if EU still has large Selmas, why don't we? It just doesn't make any sense to me at all that they would discontinue to large over here. I'm so heartbroken over this, because this was the bag that made me an MK lover. I say we should pepper them with emails begging them to make the large again.





Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I really love both! I think dark dune will go with more of my clothes since I already have pearl grey with silver.





ubo22 said:


> Agree.  Since you already have pearl grey, you should get dark dune.  Since I already have dark dune, I should get cinder.



Sorry ladies, am sure the large Selma's in the new colours will be released in the US. I agree, send emails and demand them! We are their target market after all  if its any consolation, the large I saw today is priced at the equivalent of $500! 

I'm fingers and toes crossed for a medium Selma in Cinder or Dark Dune or Black with SHW, when I'm over your side of the pond shortly


----------



## Christa72720

megcurry said:


> The MK associate at the Poughkeepsie NY Macy's told me that the only color they will continue to have in Large Selmas is black.



Wow, that's a huge mistake. I sure hope they re-think it.


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry ladies, am sure the large Selma's in the new colours will be released in the US. I agree, send emails and demand them! We are their target market after all  if its any consolation, the large I saw today is priced at the equivalent of $500!
> 
> I'm fingers and toes crossed for a medium Selma in Cinder or Dark Dune or Black with SHW, when I'm over your side of the pond shortly



I know Nordstroms has the medium in Cinder!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> I know Nordstroms has the medium in Cinder!!



Thank you for the tip Christa!  I know there's a big Nordies at the Dadeland Mall which is probably where I'm going to end up doing most of my shopping.

How do others feel about Cinder v Dark Dune?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> Wow, that's a huge mistake. I sure hope they re-think it.



+1 that's crazy. Maybe it's all a marketing ploy? 
The larges are definately still in production.


----------



## JessLuu

And I just got an email from MK all about the "new Selma". It had a picture of a large black, but there wasn't anything new about it. It was very confusing, because it was pictured with the houndstooth continental wallet that I bought last year, so that's not new either. When I first opened the email I was so excited, because I thought this would explain everything, but I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Yeah I think I also prefer it in saffiano. I was thinking of the Riley, but I like dark dune with more hardware so not sure if I'd love it as much, AND dark dune is only at Dillards and I don't like buying from them. Maybe a jet set top zip in dark dune and a Riley in black??? [emoji16] just when I think I'm done!!


I  the Riley in black (w/shw) and the jet set top zip looks fabulous in dark dune.  I just got back from Bloomingdale's and they only had cinder in the Bedford shoulder bag (soft leather).  It looks like a greyer version of dark dune.  I also ran across steel grey on a tri-colored Selma.  Steel grey perfectly matches my grey ankle boots (which I was wearing at the time).  Now I'm thinking I might like a steel grey Selma over cinder.  However, I still want to try to see cinder in saffiano leather.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I  the Riley in black (w/shw) and the jet set top zip looks fabulous in dark dune.  I just got back from Bloomingdale's and they only had cinder in the Bedford shoulder bag (soft leather).  It looks like a greyer version of dark dune.  I also ran across steel grey on a tri-colored Selma.  Steel grey perfectly matches my grey ankle boots (which I was wearing at the time).  Now I'm thinking I might like a steel grey Selma over cinder.  However, I still want to try to see cinder in saffiano leather.




I already have a jet set, but I love how classy and comfy it is! The more I see of the Riley in black the more I like it, but I haven't seen it in person with silver yet. I haven't seen steel grey in person, but it's gorgeous in pics! The only thing I don't like about cinder is that it pulls purple. I took a pic of that bag you're talking about when I was wearing a dress with smokey purple in it and the cinder matched it


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I already have a jet set, but I love how classy and comfy it is! The more I see of the Riley in black the more I like it, but I haven't seen it in person with silver yet. I haven't seen steel grey in person, but it's gorgeous in pics! The only thing I don't like about cinder is that it pulls purple. I took a pic of that bag you're talking about when I was wearing a dress with smokey purple in it and the cinder matched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148020


Exactly!  Cinder has a purple undertone.  I didn't like it as much when I saw it IRL.  However, it may look completely different in saffiano leather.  

Steel grey, on the other hand, was a true, smokey, dark grey.  I loved it.  It's more like the color I was looking for.  However, I don't know if it ever came out in the large Selma.  I can only find it in the medium size.


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for the tip Christa!  I know there's a big Nordies at the Dadeland Mall which is probably where I'm going to end up doing most of my shopping.
> 
> How do others feel about Cinder v Dark Dune?



Even if they don't have in stock, they can order from their online store. I absolutely prefer the Cinder to Dark Dune, especially in the Saffiano leather. It is beautiful!!


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for the tip Christa!  I know there's a big Nordies at the Dadeland Mall which is probably where I'm going to end up doing most of my shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> How do others feel about Cinder v Dark Dune?




I like both in saffiano, but prefer dark dune in soft leather. Both are really pretty, it would depend on the bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I like both in saffiano, but prefer dark dune in soft leather. Both are really pretty, it would depend on the bag!



+1


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I already have a jet set, but I love how classy and comfy it is! The more I see of the Riley in black the more I like it, but I haven't seen it in person with silver yet. I haven't seen steel grey in person, but it's gorgeous in pics! The only thing I don't like about cinder is that it pulls purple. I took a pic of that bag you're talking about when I was wearing a dress with smokey purple in it and the cinder matched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148020





ubo22 said:


> Exactly!  Cinder has a purple undertone.  I didn't like it as much when I saw it IRL.  However, it may look completely different in saffiano leather.
> 
> Steel grey, on the other hand, was a true, smokey, dark grey.  I loved it.  It's more like the color I was looking for.  However, I don't know if it ever came out in the large Selma.  I can only find it in the medium size.





Christa72720 said:


> Even if they don't have in stock, they can order from their online store. I absolutely prefer the Cinder to Dark Dune, especially in the Saffiano leather. It is beautiful!!



Thanks Crista, I've not brought much in Nordies before so that's a very useful tip!

That's the great thing about MK there is a shade and style to suit everyone  am going to have a hard time choosing between Cinder and Dark Dune....


----------



## Live It Up

DiamondsForever said:


> Planning on taking large dark khaki Selma on a big shopping trip to London tomorrow. Am i going to find her too heavy?! First time I've used her for anything other than work or social meal out. Not overloading her, but taking some jewellery to be cleaned tomorrow so she's a good size for the boxes.



I've never had any problems taking my large Selmas out shopping. I use the shoulder strap so my hands can be free and she stays on my shoulder just fine. As long as you don't overload her, all should be fine. Enjoy your day shopping!


----------



## Nymeria1

Christa72720 said:


> I don't understand the thought that they are too heavy to use all day. I don't find them heavy at all. I remember carrying a diaper bag and car seat and I find no issues at all with carrying these shopping all day!



+1. I really don't understand this concern over heaviness/weight on the Selma.  I carry bags larger than this and don't obsess over weight issues.  If you love a bag, just carry it!


----------



## Christa72720

So I just pulled the trigger on a Large Cinder Selma from the UK since they aren't being sold here.   Definitely more than I normally spend, but I love Cinder and I did not care for the medium size. I'll post pics when she gets here!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> So I just pulled the trigger on a Large Cinder Selma from the UK since they aren't being sold here.   Definitely more than I normally spend, but I love Cinder and I did not care for the medium size. I'll post pics when she gets here!



Congratulations! It's a beautiful bag! Can I ask where you purchased it from? Looking forward to photos!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Live It Up said:


> I've never had any problems taking my large Selmas out shopping. I use the shoulder strap so my hands can be free and she stays on my shoulder just fine. As long as you don't overload her, all should be fine. Enjoy your day shopping!





Nymeria1 said:


> +1. I really don't understand this concern over heaviness/weight on the Selma.  I carry bags larger than this and don't obsess over weight issues.  If you love a bag, just carry it!



I'll certainly use it again for shopping trips, it was surprisingly light weight


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Congratulations! It's a beautiful bag! Can I ask where you purchased it from? Looking forward to photos!




I originally looked at Selfridges but ended up buying from Farfetch.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'll certainly use it again for shopping trips, it was surprisingly light weight




I use the ones I have all day every day, so work and weekends and weekends it can be filled with usual rubbish I carry plus my mac air, and it still doesn't feel any heavier than other bags I have.  

Don't tend to use the shoulder strap as seem to carry all my bags in crook of arm.  Only use shoulder strap if unloading boot of shopping as it is easier.

That is what I love about my Selmas the versatility.  Dug my orange one out which still has tags on to use now the UK is in a very autumnal mood.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> I use the ones I have all day every day, so work and weekends and weekends it can be filled with usual rubbish I carry plus my mac air, and it still doesn't feel any heavier than other bags I have.
> 
> Don't tend to use the shoulder strap as seem to carry all my bags in crook of arm.  Only use shoulder strap if unloading boot of shopping as it is easier.
> 
> That is what I love about my Selmas the versatility.  Dug my orange one out which still has tags on to use now the UK is in a very autumnal mood.



It certainly has turned autumnal! Did you get a lot of rain today? We did. Orange will be a great autumn colour! Do you have any photos? 

The Selma's are wonderfully versatile! I can't decide which colour to get next, black, Cinder or Dark Dune.


----------



## trefusisgirl

OMG did it rain!  All day non stop, horrid.  I bought some new converses and today was not the day where I should have decided they got their first outing, I should have worn wellies!  We are going away to Dorset next week so it had better improve by then given we are staying in woodlands in log cabins lol, nice in the sunshine, not so much in this disgusting stuff!

I don't know what has happened, but my photo stream has got lost on my apple products, which has me fuming, I had 823 photos now I have 85!  My orange Selma photos were on there.  I can see them on one mac, but not on my mac air, or iPhone, or iPad.  I nearly threw all of them out the window lol.

Cinder seems really popular colour at the moment.  I was reading the post where someone has bought from here as they can't get where they are.  I am biased as dark dune is a personal favourite.  My Florence is dark dune, but the soft leather.  My jet set wallet is dark dune saffiano and goes with every single one of my bags, whatever their colour.  I am not huge fan of black bags for me personally, as I don't have occasion to use them.  But it is that classic classy colour.  I have the sloan in black still, but I still never use it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> It certainly has turned autumnal! Did you get a lot of rain today? We did. Orange will be a great autumn colour! Do you have any photos?
> 
> The Selma's are wonderfully versatile! I can't decide which colour to get next, black, Cinder or Dark Dune.


argh I hate using this on my mac, I replied and it didn't quote your message!  No wonder I always use the app it is much better.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> OMG did it rain!  All day non stop, horrid.  I bought some new converses and today was not the day where I should have decided they got their first outing, I should have worn wellies!  We are going away to Dorset next week so it had better improve by then given we are staying in woodlands in log cabins lol, nice in the sunshine, not so much in this disgusting stuff!
> 
> I don't know what has happened, but my photo stream has got lost on my apple products, which has me fuming, I had 823 photos now I have 85!  My orange Selma photos were on there.  I can see them on one mac, but not on my mac air, or iPhone, or iPad.  I nearly threw all of them out the window lol.
> 
> Cinder seems really popular colour at the moment.  I was reading the post where someone has bought from here as they can't get where they are.  I am biased as dark dune is a personal favourite.  My Florence is dark dune, but the soft leather.  My jet set wallet is dark dune saffiano and goes with every single one of my bags, whatever their colour.  I am not huge fan of black bags for me personally, as I don't have occasion to use them.  But it is that classic classy colour.  I have the sloan in black still, but I still never use it!



Oh no! Hope your photos are back up somewhere? I sometimes think technology has got a bit too clever.... I'm an Android girl myself.

Yes the rain was so bleak today! Hope you have a lovely time in Dorset. If it does rain have to cook some nice meals in, turn the heating up and have a glass of wine with a good book  just enjoy relaxing.

Oh I was tempted by the Sloan, its so smart!

I love the SHW on Cinder, and it'll go with my black based winter wardrobe.

I went shopping with my mum last weekend and I had to laugh. She turned up in DD high heels which id never seen! I turned up with my DD jet set xbody! It really does go with anything and is such a sophisticated neutral.

Decisions decisions!

Have you found anything in TK Maxx lately?


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh no! Hope your photos are back up somewhere? I sometimes think technology has got a bit too clever.... I'm an Android girl myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the rain was so bleak today! Hope you have a lovely time in Dorset. If it does rain have to cook some nice meals in, turn the heating up and have a glass of wine with a good book  just enjoy relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was tempted by the Sloan, its so smart!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the SHW on Cinder, and it'll go with my black based winter wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> I went shopping with my mum last weekend and I had to laugh. She turned up in DD high heels which id never seen! I turned up with my DD jet set xbody! It really does go with anything and is such a sophisticated neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found anything in TK Maxx lately?




No my favourite store is becoming a let down!  Not seen any kors in there for about 3-4 weeks now.

This is my orange Selma


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> No my favourite store is becoming a let down!  Not seen any kors in there for about 3-4 weeks now.
> 
> This is my orange Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149813


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I love your Orange Selma! She's like a sunrise!  such a versatile colour, will go with brown and black for the winter. Then in the summer she'll look fab with white. What a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl, I say bottle too as its holiday time  I would defo join you, sounds great a real break from the norm! Will you have WiFi?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I was amazed mum liked DD! DD v Cinder is going to be a tough one




Yes she is especially after the red moon.

No wifi but i have unlimited data plan so can still communicate with outside world. Couldn't do the no internet access thing drive me mad.

Yep real break, much needed.x


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> OMG did it rain!  All day non stop, horrid.  I bought some new converses and today was not the day where I should have decided they got their first outing, I should have worn wellies!  We are going away to Dorset next week so it had better improve by then given we are staying in woodlands in log cabins lol, nice in the sunshine, not so much in this disgusting stuff!
> 
> I don't know what has happened, but my photo stream has got lost on my apple products, which has me fuming, I had 823 photos now I have 85!  My orange Selma photos were on there.  I can see them on one mac, but not on my mac air, or iPhone, or iPad.  I nearly threw all of them out the window lol.
> 
> Cinder seems really popular colour at the moment.  I was reading the post where someone has bought from here as they can't get where they are.  I am biased as dark dune is a personal favourite.  My Florence is dark dune, but the soft leather.  My jet set wallet is dark dune saffiano and goes with every single one of my bags, whatever their colour.  I am not huge fan of black bags for me personally, as I don't have occasion to use them.  But it is that classic classy colour.  I have the sloan in black still, but I still never use it!


 I too love Dark Dune and have it in a couple of pieces and I am the one who purchased Cinder from UK. I love the purple undertone it has, more of a true taupe I think. I think they are both beautiful and I too don't really carry black bags. I prefer taupe, and grayish bags as my neutrals   very excited to get the large Cinder.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> I too love Dark Dune and have it in a couple of pieces and I am the one who purchased Cinder from UK. I love the purple undertone it has, more of a true taupe I think. I think they are both beautiful and I too don't really carry black bags. I prefer taupe, and grayish bags as my neutrals   very excited to get the large Cinder.



Large Cinder Selma is gorgeous, really looking forward to seeing pictures on arrival. The SHW really compliments the colour. Do you know when it's going to arrive? Cinder v DD is a tough call, I may just have to buy both!


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Large Cinder Selma is gorgeous, really looking forward to seeing pictures on arrival. The SHW really compliments the colour. Do you know when it's going to arrive? Cinder v DD is a tough call, I may just have to buy both!



It's supposed to be here tomorrow! I have the Dark Dune in a large North South Selma and I will do a comparison pic of them.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> It's supposed to be here tomorrow! I have the Dark Dune in a large North South Selma and I will do a comparison pic of them.



Yes please that would be lovely! Wow that was quick


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> I too love Dark Dune and have it in a couple of pieces and I am the one who purchased Cinder from UK. I love the purple undertone it has, more of a true taupe I think. I think they are both beautiful and I too don't really carry black bags. I prefer taupe, and grayish bags as my neutrals   very excited to get the large Cinder.


I think DD is a true classic colour and for me, like you prefer that or a grey over black.  I have a heather grey hamilton which I adore colourwise.  It is unusual for us in UK to see people from outside here ordering bags, as usually it is the other way round.  I think you will be mighty pleased when you get it, what sort of delivery time are you expecting?  I'd be hopping round the house impatient for it to arrive lol.  Sure you will show us lots of pics when she arrives.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I love your Orange Selma! She's like a sunrise!  such a versatile colour, will go with brown and black for the winter. Then in the summer she'll look fab with white. What a find!
> 
> Good girl, I say bottle too as its holiday time  I would defo join you, sounds great a real break from the norm! Will you have WiFi?
> 
> Ha, I was amazed mum liked DD! DD v Cinder is going to be a tough one


No wifi, but am on an unlimited data plan on my phone, which includes personal hotspot, so can still communicate with the outside world!  

and guess what, there is a large TK Maxx in Poole, not to far from where we are staying, as i've been there before!  My best mate & her hubby are taking their daughter to Peppa Pig world whilst we are there.  Me and my hubby won't be going, so we will be taking a trip to Poole!  You just never know what there could be lol.


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> I think DD is a true classic colour and for me, like you prefer that or a grey over black.  I have a heather grey hamilton which I adore colourwise.  It is unusual for us in UK to see people from outside here ordering bags, as usually it is the other way round.  I think you will be mighty pleased when you get it, what sort of delivery time are you expecting?  I'd be hopping round the house impatient for it to arrive lol.  Sure you will show us lots of pics when she arrives.



I agree, I thought it was kind of funny that I was ordering from out of the U.S. The bag should be here "end of day" tomorrow. I am so excited to receive it! I bought the medium Selma in Cinder from Nordies but I just like the look of the large better so I returned it and have been patiently waiting for it to be released in the U.S. I don't know that it will be released here, so when I saw it in the UK, I jumped at the chance to have one!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> I agree, I thought it was kind of funny that I was ordering from out of the U.S. The bag should be here "end of day" tomorrow. I am so excited to receive it! I bought the medium Selma in Cinder from Nordies but I just like the look of the large better so I returned it and have been patiently waiting for it to be released in the U.S. I don't know that it will be released here, so when I saw it in the UK, I jumped at the chance to have one!!


your fault, I am sitting here drooling over 100's of bags I want on Far Fetch!  There are so many on there I would love.  They have a slouchy bedford tote in cinder and I pretty sure if they turned it over, it would have my name stamped on it lol.  

That is really quick service.  I have only looked on their website once before.  It is strange that they haven't released the large.  I have medium and large Selma's.  But the medium only gets used occasionally, whereas my large ones are used daily.

I just love the versatility of the style, it can be dressed up and down.

I will be eagerly awaiting shots of your new addition and trying to work out when I can get my hands on something in cinder.


----------



## Christa72720

She's here!! Large Cinder Selma &#128525;So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma &#128525;So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533



She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma &#128525;So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533



Wow!! 

Omg she's perfect!

Are you pleased?


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> She is gorgeous!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Omg she's perfect!
> 
> Are you pleased?



I am so happy I decided to just go for it! I LOVE it


----------



## JessLuu

Medium Selma in wisteria


----------



## HeatherL

JessLuu said:


> Medium Selma in wisteria




[emoji173]&#65039; it!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma &#128525;So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533





Christa72720 said:


> I am so happy I decided to just go for it! I LOVE it





She is just gorgeous! She looks just perfect. 
Looking forward to a mod shot!


----------



## MirandaJane

JessLuu said:


> Medium Selma in wisteria




lovely! I want one! [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## MirandaJane

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma [emoji7]So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533




amazing color!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma [emoji7]So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533



Gorgeous!! Love love. Why don't they have large Cinder in U.S. How sad (((





JessLuu said:


> Medium Selma in wisteria




I love wisteria. Really nice shade of purple.


----------



## Christa72720

JessLuu said:


> Medium Selma in wisteria



Wow, that is a gorgeous shade of purple!!


----------



## Christa72720

MirandaJane said:


> amazing color!!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> She's here!! Large Cinder Selma &#128525;So gorgeous in person and the fastest shipping ever! Came all the way from Italy. &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151533


I'm so glad you posted this!  So pretty!    Do you think it's close in color to dark dune at all?


----------



## ubo22

JessLuu said:


> Medium Selma in wisteria


Lovely color.


----------



## sweetmaus

My new Navy Selma! I was worried about how she would look with an all-black outfit, but it actually looked so classy! I am so happy with her.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this!  So pretty!    Do you think it's close in color to dark dune at all?



I think it has more of a "mauve/taupe" undertone. I will take a comparison pic with my DD in the morning when the lighting is better. I will say that I think this bag will go with literally any color because it's such a chameleon. It almost looks brown in some lights, gray in others.


----------



## Christa72720

jnfrmana said:


> My new Navy Selma! I was worried about how she would look with an all-black outfit, but it actually looked so classy! I am so happy with her.



Gorgeous! Love the Pom!!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I think it has more of a "mauve/taupe" undertone. I will take a comparison pic with my DD in the morning when the lighting is better. I will say that I think this bag will go with literally any color because it's such a chameleon. It almost looks brown in some lights, gray in others.


LOL!  That's the way I feel about dark dune.  I can't wait to see your comparison pic.


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> I think it has more of a "mauve/taupe" undertone. I will take a comparison pic with my DD in the morning when the lighting is better. I will say that I think this bag will go with literally any color because it's such a chameleon. It almost looks brown in some lights, gray in others.



I can't wait to see a comparison pic!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> lol!  That's the way i feel about dark dune.  I can't wait to see your comparison pic.  :d





paula3boys said:


> i can't wait to see a comparison pic!



+3 

A modeling pic would be nice too....


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> +3
> 
> A modeling pic would be nice too....


I'll try to get them all done today &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Christa72720

Ok, here are a few comparison and I'll try to do mod pic later !


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, here are a few comparison and I'll try to do mod pic later !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152348
> View attachment 3152349
> View attachment 3152350



Thanks!!! They really are close in color. I love both of them. It's really nice that they're in different hardware......


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! They really are close in color. I love both of them. It's really nice that they're in different hardware......



Yes! I didn't realize they would be so close. My DD is the older, slightly darker version, so I think the newer DD will be a little different. I do love the silver hardware!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, here are a few comparison and I'll try to do mod pic later !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152348
> View attachment 3152349
> View attachment 3152350



Thank you posting, these pictures are really useful. Both colours are so pretty, and the different hardware is lovely.


----------



## Christa72720

Mod pic. I am so in love with this bag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Mod pic. I am so in love with this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152642



I have a large luggage Selma and a medium dark dune, yet, I'm tempted by this. It's gorgeous. If it becomes available here, I may have to get it.... 

Thanks, for the modeling pic. They are always very helpful.


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, here are a few comparison and I'll try to do mod pic later !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152348
> View attachment 3152349
> View attachment 3152350


 


Christa72720 said:


> Mod pic. I am so in love with this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152642


 
Thanks for the pics!  I like cinder much better on saffiano leather than soft leather.  So pretty!  Seems like it's another shade of taupe.  Dark dune is a brown/grey and cinder is grey/mauve.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  I like cinder much better on saffiano leather than soft leather.  So pretty!  Seems like it's another shade of taupe.  Dark dune is a brown/grey and cinder is grey/mauve.




So, what you're saying is that I "could" justify having both....[emoji41]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> So, what you're saying is that I "could" justify having both....[emoji41]


LOL.  Of course you could justify having both!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Crista, I've not brought much in Nordies before so that's a very useful tip!
> 
> That's the great thing about MK there is a shade and style to suit everyone  *am going to have a hard time choosing between Cinder and Dark Dune...*.


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Large Cinder Selma is gorgeous, really looking forward to seeing pictures on arrival. The SHW really compliments the colour. Do you know when it's going to arrive?* Cinder v DD is a tough call, I may just have to buy both*!


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I love your Orange Selma! She's like a sunrise!  such a versatile colour, will go with brown and black for the winter. Then in the summer she'll look fab with white. What a find!
> 
> Good girl, I say bottle too as its holiday time  I would defo join you, sounds great a real break from the norm! Will you have WiFi?
> 
> Ha, I was amazed mum liked DD! *DD v Cinder is going to be a tough one*


 
DiamondsForever, now that I've seen both dark dune and cinder next to each other in Christa's photos, I'd say even though they are both taupe, they're different shades of taupe.  If you have more browns in your wardrobe, I'd go with dark dune.  It has more brown in it than grey.  If you have more greys in your wardrobe, especially if they have the mauve undertone, I'd go with cinder.  If you have both browns and greys, I'd probably get both.  

Unfortunately for me, the greys in my wardrobe do not match cinder.  The greys I wear are true, medium or dark greys without any undertone.  The mauve undertone in cinder is very pretty, but I like to match my bags as closely as I can to my other accessories (i.e., shoes, belts, etc.) and, in particular, cinder is the wrong shade for my grey ankle boots.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  I like cinder much better on saffiano leather than soft leather.  So pretty!  Seems like it's another shade of taupe.  Dark dune is a brown/grey and cinder is grey/mauve.



I agree. I had the Cinder Riley but ended up returning it because I preferred the way it looked in saffiano leather.


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> I have a large luggage Selma and a medium dark dune, yet, I'm tempted by this. It's gorgeous. If it becomes available here, I may have to get it....
> 
> Thanks, for the modeling pic. They are always very helpful.



You should get it if it becomes available!! And I too have DD but I justify it by the fact that this has silver hardware and goes better with my silver jewelry!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, now that I've seen both dark dune and cinder next to each other in Christa's photos, I'd say even though they are both taupe, they're different shades of taupe.  If you have more browns in your wardrobe, I'd go with dark dune.  It has more brown in it than grey.  If you have more greys in your wardrobe, especially if they have the mauve undertone, I'd go with cinder.  If you have both browns and greys, I'd probably get both.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the greys in my wardrobe do not match cinder.  The greys I wear are true, medium or dark greys without any undertone.  The mauve undertone in cinder is very pretty, but I like to match my bags as closely as I can to my other accessories (i.e., shoes, belts, etc.) and, in particular, cinder is the wrong shade for my grey ankle boots.



Sounds like you'd be better off with pearl or steel grey Ubo? Are your grey ankle boots dark or light?

I was in London today so had a chance to go by MK. Ive decided I'm.not keen on Cinder in the soft leather IRL. So it comes down to how many new Saffiano bags I need .. Maybe a Jet Set in one and a medium Selma the other. I wear a lot of black, white, paler grey, pinks and jeans if that helps. Some cream but not much brown.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off with pearl or steel grey Ubo? Are your grey ankle boots dark or light?
> 
> I was in London today so had a chance to go by MK. Ive decided I'm.not keen on Cinder in the soft leather IRL. So it comes down to how many new Saffiano bags I need .. Maybe a Jet Set in one and a medium Selma the other. I wear a lot of black, white, paler grey, pinks and jeans if that helps. Some cream but not much brown.


 
DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.

Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:


----------



## ubo22

And for anyone who's interested, here is a color comparison between heather grey and dark dune.  Large heather grey Selma next to dark dune (older, darker shade) Hamilton tote.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:




Gorgeous bag & perfect match with the boots!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:



Brilliant colour match!  you couldn't have chosen better Ubo!
you know I'm a sucker for matching accessories 

Perfect for Winter. :snowballs:


----------



## lillywillowbug

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:




Huge congrats! Such a great color!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous bag & perfect match with the boots!!


 




DiamondsForever said:


> Brilliant colour match!  you couldn't have chosen better Ubo!
> you know I'm a sucker for matching accessories
> 
> Perfect for Winter. :snowballs:


Thank you.  I got so lucky.  I think steel grey is a shade darker than heather grey, but I really like the cool iciness of heather grey IRL.  Steel grey is more matte and dark.



lillywillowbug said:


> Huge congrats! Such a great color!


 
I love it!  Pictures don't even do it justice.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:


 love this one!!!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> love this one!!!


Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:



Gorgeous!!! Perfect match. I'm going to be really sad if they don't start releasing more colors in the large Selma here in the US.....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Perfect match. I'm going to be really sad if they don't start releasing more colors in the large Selma here in the US.....


Thank you.  Based on what others have posted, I'm not sure we'll see the large Selma again anytime soon.  (except black)  I hope he re-releases it in more colors down the line.  However, I'm perfectly content with my current color choices.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Thank you.  Based on what others have posted, I'm not sure we'll see the large Selma again anytime soon.  (except black)  I hope he re-releases it in more colors down the line.  However, I'm perfectly content with my current color choices.



Yes, you have a nice selection of Selma's. I was hoping for a merlot or an awesome shade of green. I currently have 3 neutral Selma's. I want some color.....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you have a nice selection of Selma's. I was hoping for a merlot or an awesome shade of green. I currently have 3 neutral Selma's. I want some color.....


You never found the shade of green you were looking for?  Nothing out of gooseberry, olive, malachite, or palm green?

I'm not sure he'll do a merlot Selma (cross your fingers).  What about one of the older colors like cinnabar or claret?


----------



## JessLuu

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you have a nice selection of Selma's. I was hoping for a merlot or an awesome shade of green. I currently have 3 neutral Selma's. I want some color.....


There is a medium Selma in Merlot available at Bloomingdale's, Macy's, and Nordstroms


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:



Faint!! It's a match made in heaven! I heard about Heather Grey too, but I wasn't into it at the time! Now I'm dying to get a Riley in grey. I love your new baby! She's perfect &#128076;!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> You never found the shade of green you were looking for?  Nothing out of gooseberry, olive, malachite, or palm green?
> 
> I'm not sure he'll do a merlot Selma (cross your fingers).  What about one of the older colors like cinnabar or claret?




He does have the tri-colour Medium Selma which is Merlot/Black/Cinder and a Medium Selma Messenger in Merlot. I seriously regret not ordering the second one while it was available.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> You never found the shade of green you were looking for?  Nothing out of gooseberry, olive, malachite, or palm green?
> 
> I'm not sure he'll do a merlot Selma (cross your fingers).  What about one of the older colors like cinnabar or claret?



I really like goosebury. I even ordered a Hamilton Traveler last Christmas from Bloomingdales but when I received it, it was all scratched up. I tried to exchange but they were sold out. Now, I would love a Selma in the color but I'd probably have to go the eBay route.....


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Faint!! It's a match made in heaven! I heard about Heather Grey too, but I wasn't into it at the time! Now I'm dying to get a Riley in grey. I love your new baby! She's perfect &#55357;&#56396;!


  I loved heather grey last year when another poster showed us hers.  I just wasn't interested in obtaining a grey bag at that time.  I'm so glad I was able to find it this year.  

I think the most perfect Riley color is pearl grey.  So classy!  I can't wait until you get one.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I really like goosebury. I even ordered a Hamilton Traveler last Christmas from Bloomingdales but when I received it, it was all scratched up. I tried to exchange but they were sold out. Now, I would love a Selma in the color but I'd probably have to go the eBay route.....


Yes, I think that's the current route.  Are you looking for medium or large?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Yes, I think that's the current route.  Are you looking for medium or large?



Large. I checked eBay and saw one listed. However, I'm not willing to pay the asking price. I will keep my eyes out.  Maybe, I'll get lucky and some will pop up somewhere like zappos...


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Large. I checked eBay and saw one listed. However, I'm not willing to pay the asking price. I will keep my eyes out.  Maybe, I'll get lucky and some will pop up somewhere like zappos...


Yes, keep looking.  I got my heather grey one for $200 plus shipping.  It was a great find.


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you have a nice selection of Selma's. I was hoping for a merlot or an awesome shade of green. I currently have 3 neutral Selma's. I want some color.....



I won't enable you and tell you that Farfetch has the Selma in Merlot...


----------



## Sarah03

I know a lot of you are Large Selma fans, so I'm here to report that my local TJ Maxx has the large Navy for $199.  My TJ's never has anything good, so if you are wanting a large Selma it's worth a look!


----------



## Christa72720

Sarah03 said:


> I know a lot of you are Large Selma fans, so I'm here to report that my local TJ Maxx has the large Navy for $199.  My TJ's never has anything good, so if you are wanting a large Selma it's worth a look!



Mine also has them. I really think he is discontinuing large, at least for now.


----------



## Thehandbaggirl

That looks soooo cute
Is that a medium or small?


----------



## xStrawberryCake

Okay, I've actually never bought a MK before yesterday because I was always so sceptical about their products. Especially since I saw them as a copy of Prada's product (I WAS a massive fan of theirs until I kept getting quality issues within months of buying things). 
However, when I actually received the medium selma messenger as a gift yesterday, it was fantastic!! The quality of the saffiano seems so much better than expected. I think I'm getting converted...

I'm in love with it, I got a pink coloured one (Australia is one season behind US) and I'm looking for more colours now! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Sarah03

xStrawberryCake said:


> Okay, I've actually never bought a MK before yesterday because I was always so sceptical about their products. Especially since I saw them as a copy of Prada's product (I WAS a massive fan of theirs until I kept getting quality issues within months of buying things).
> 
> However, when I actually received the medium selma messenger as a gift yesterday, it was fantastic!! The quality of the saffiano seems so much better than expected. I think I'm getting converted...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with it, I got a pink coloured one (Australia is one season behind US) and I'm looking for more colours now! I'm so excited!!




Welcome to the MK Forum!  The Selma Messenger is one of my favorite styles.  It's so versatile and can carry quite a bit. Not to mention it is stylish!  I bet the pink is absolutely beautiful. MKs are addictive!  Congrats on your new bag, and I am looking forward to seeing more reveals from you


----------



## xStrawberryCake

Sarah03 said:


> Welcome to the MK Forum!  The Selma Messenger is one of my favorite styles.  It's so versatile and can carry quite a bit. Not to mention it is stylish!  I bet the pink is absolutely beautiful. MKs are addictive!  Congrats on your new bag, and I am looking forward to seeing more reveals from you



Haha thanks heaps! =3
I'm actually really excited...I'm thinking about buying another one sometime this week or next. =P So much cheaper than spend 2.6k on a prada. But the only issue I get is, here in Australia we have so little variety compared to US. The colours I want aren't available in Australia unless I buy off ebay and things like that. =/ I asked the SA about stock/style availability and she told me it's whatever they have.

But I guess I just got to wait a while. Australia sucks so much sometimes..=((


----------



## Bootlover07

Large pearl grey...I feel so classy with this bag!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hey ladies, quick question - has anyone ever ordered from beyond the rack? I was looking for the Selma Medium Messenger in Peanut and they're one of the only places that still sells it in that colour. Here's the link, I'm hesitant though since I've never purchased from there before.


----------



## MDT

Hey, ladies. I just ordered a chili Selma from Zappos. I fell in love with the color too late and couldn't find it anywhere but there. Unfortunately I had to pay full price. Selma arrived today and it's in pretty bad shape. It was just thrown into a box, no packaging and no stuffing so the wings are pretty dented up. I was wondering if anyone has had luck with the blow dryer method to smoothing wrinkles out of the wings?  I could exchange  but hate taking the chance receiving another poorly packaged bag.  I hate buying purses online!


----------



## sweetmaus

Yay! I think I found my perfect everyday Selma! I usually love for my bags to have a pop of colour so I tried a studded Mandarin Selma in the North/South size (with the side pockets). And it looked nice in the online photos the seller provided, but was way too big for everyday use! It was like a suitcase. And while I loved looking at that bright red with orange undertones, I would have to coordinate my outfits a bit better. 

Then I got a large navy Selma. The colour looked like a nice neutral at the store and looks great as a satchel, but decided it looked too boxy when worn with the shoulder strap (which I mainly use, since I live in the city and have to walk everywhere). But the medium black Selma is EVERYTHING! I'm about 5'6, 115-120~lbs and it looks great on the shoulder and not too small when worn on the crook of my arm. And it goes with my otherwise dark, moody wardrobe .

I feel like Goldilocks and the three bears, the medium Selma is just right .


----------



## keishapie1973

jnfrmana said:


> Yay! I think I found my perfect everyday Selma! I usually love for my bags to have a pop of colour so I tried a studded Mandarin Selma in the North/South size (with the side pockets). And it looked nice in the online photos the seller provided, but was way too big for everyday use! It was like a suitcase. And while I loved looking at that bright red with orange undertones, I would have to coordinate my outfits a bit better.
> 
> Then I got a large navy Selma. The colour looked like a nice neutral at the store and looks great as a satchel, but decided it looked too boxy when worn with the shoulder strap (which I mainly use, since I live in the city and have to walk everywhere). But the medium black Selma is EVERYTHING! I'm about 5'6, 115-120~lbs and it looks great on the shoulder and not too small when worn on the crook of my arm. And it goes with my otherwise dark, moody wardrobe .
> 
> I feel like Goldilocks and the three bears, the medium Selma is just right .



Yay!!! The third time is the charm. Yes, the n/s Selma is huge, although I've seen some people pull it off. Congrats on finding your perfect bag.....


----------



## lcaddict

Deleted


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Hey, ladies. I just ordered a chili Selma from Zappos. I fell in love with the color too late and couldn't find it anywhere but there. Unfortunately I had to pay full price. Selma arrived today and it's in pretty bad shape. It was just thrown into a box, no packaging and no stuffing so the wings are pretty dented up. I was wondering if anyone has had luck with the blow dryer method to smoothing wrinkles out of the wings?  I could exchange  but hate taking the chance receiving another poorly packaged bag.  I hate buying purses online!



I tried the blow dryer method to smooth out some small dents but found it too difficult. Zappos is hit or miss with their packaging. I ordered my small blush sutton from there and the first time it came, it was poorly packaged..stuffed in a small box and no plastic on any parts..there were dents everywhere. I spoke to customer service about it and they said that if I reordered again I shouldn't have a problem. I repurchased it and lo and behold, the one I got was in factory packaging with the outside plastic bag still on, and all the tissue papers in the right places. I just wonder if you complain and try again, maybe they will send you a brand new one that is packaged properly?


----------



## Pinkalicious

reginaPhalange said:


> Hey ladies, quick question - has anyone ever ordered from beyond the rack? I was looking for the Selma Medium Messenger in Peanut and they're one of the only places that still sells it in that colour. Here's the link, I'm hesitant though since I've never purchased from there before.



My mom ordered these ugg-type boots from there a few years ago and they came within 3 months or more. She called them to cancel and they said they couldn't cancel the order, and could not provide refunds. I am not sure if it just depends on the vendor though..maybe my mom just had bad luck that time.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkalicious said:


> My mom ordered these ugg-type boots from there a few years ago and they came within 3 months or more. She called them to cancel and they said they couldn't cancel the order, and could not provide refunds. I am not sure if it just depends on the vendor though..maybe my mom just had bad luck that time.




Yeah the shipping times seemed to be a bit long but I can't find the colours I like anywhere in Canada and ordering from the US means paying $350+ per bag which isn't worth it seeing as I just want these bags for quick errands and such.


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I tried the blow dryer method to smooth out some small dents but found it too difficult. Zappos is hit or miss with their packaging. I ordered my small blush sutton from there and the first time it came, it was poorly packaged..stuffed in a small box and no plastic on any parts..there were dents everywhere. I spoke to customer service about it and they said that if I reordered again I shouldn't have a problem. I repurchased it and lo and behold, the one I got was in factory packaging with the outside plastic bag still on, and all the tissue papers in the right places. I just wonder if you complain and try again, maybe they will send you a brand new one that is packaged properly?



Thanks for the info. I think I'll call and complain. If they still have the bag in stock, I'll take my chances with an exchange. Hopefully they'll take better care in packing the second time around. I hate when bags are shipped with a tags cut off and all original MK packing missing. For full price, I expect a bag in perfect condition!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:



That's an awesome shade of grey!!  I haven't really been looking for a grey bag because I haven't really seen a shade that I fell in love with & I have the large Selma in the grey croc embossed.  But that heather grey is the perfect shade...not too light which is the problem I have found with other grey shades.  I haven't seen this shade before.  This was a SCORE!!!! 

On another note, I did order the large Selma in Navy from MK & it arrived just before I went on vacation.  I've been a little concerned that MK may discontinue the Large Selma since he hasn't come out with any colors for Fall.  I figured I had better get it while I could & it was on sale for a price I couldn't pass up.  If I can find a Large Selma in Dark Dune, I will buy that one.  The Navy makes my 4th Selma since I already have it in Sapphire, grey croc & black grommet.  Now that I've seen this Heather grey color, I think I need one of those too!!


----------



## MDT

Thank you, Pinkalicious! I just called Zappos and they're sending out a replacement that should be here Monday. They also gave me $25 off for the inconvenience! Fingers crossed this new bag will be in perfect condition!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome shade of grey!!  I haven't really been looking for a grey bag because I haven't really seen a shade that I fell in love with & I have the large Selma in the grey croc embossed.  But that heather grey is the perfect shade...not too light which is the problem I have found with other grey shades.  I haven't seen this shade before.  This was a SCORE!!!!
> 
> On another note, I did order the large Selma in Navy from MK & it arrived just before I went on vacation.  I've been a little concerned that MK may discontinue the Large Selma since he hasn't come out with any colors for Fall.  I figured I had better get it while I could & it was on sale for a price I couldn't pass up.  If I can find a Large Selma in Dark Dune, I will buy that one.  The Navy makes my 4th Selma since I already have it in Sapphire, grey croc & black grommet.  Now that I've seen this Heather grey color, I think I need one of those too!!


  Good to hear you got your large navy Selma.  I remember you saying you might get one.  L&T has the large dark dune Selma online.  I decided in the end not to get it because I didn't want to risk getting the lighter shade.  Also, I try not to duplicate colors across bags, so opted for heather grey (which I didn't have) over another dark dune since I already have a dark dune Hamilton tote.

Heather grey is a dark grey, but not so dark as steel grey.  I think from light to dark it goes from pearl grey to heather grey to steel grey.  I'm really glad now that they didn't make steel grey in the large Selma or I never would have discovered the heather grey one.  I really love it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Good to hear you got your large navy Selma.  I remember you saying you might get one.  L&T has the large dark dune Selma online.  I decided in the end not to get it because I didn't want to risk getting the lighter shade.  Also, I try not to duplicate colors across bags, so opted for heather grey (which I didn't have) over another dark dune since I already have a dark dune Hamilton tote.
> 
> Heather grey is a dark grey, but not so dark as steel grey.  I think from light to dark it goes from pearl grey to heather grey to steel grey.  I'm really glad now that they didn't make steel grey in the large Selma or I never would have discovered the heather grey one.  I really love it!



We're on the same page when it comes to color.  My Hamilton is like your's...the darker shade of Dark Dune.  I haven't bought the Selma in that color because I don't want the lighter shade that came out later.  I'm still mulling over whether I want another bag in that color.  I need to take a trip to the stores & check out the Steel Grey IRL.  MK's colors look a little different depending on the leather & some look better in soft leather rather than Saffiano.  But your Heather Grey is stunning!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Large pearl grey...I feel so classy with this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156491



This is lovely and must go with everything.  I think pearl grey is an all year round colour and it really suits you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, after I looked at cinder and steel grey in store, I did some research and realized steel grey never came out in the large Selma, only the medium in the USA.  I then did some more research and came across heather grey (dark grey).  I remember someone posting a large heather grey Selma last year, but not being interested in grey at the time.  Fast forward...I saw a large heather grey Selma on eBay (never see this color...EVER) and snatched it up.  There were over 10 people watching it.   I never understand why people keep watching stuff on eBay, but never buy.
> 
> Anyway, fast forward again, I just received it today...crossed my fingers while I opened the box...and instantly fell in love.  I'd never seen it in real life, so took a big chance on the purchase.  Well, here's my new large heather grey Selma.  It should be my last Selma since I also have luggage, malachite, and sapphire.  Also, it's my only true grey handbag, so fits nicely in my collection.  I love that it's an icy, dark grey...will be great for fall/winter.  And the second picture is next to my grey suede ankle boots.  Good match.  :okay:



Just saw your post about this and had to come back for a look, given I have the Hamilton in the soft leather heather grey.  Wow, ubo this is totally gorgeous.  I love it with the hardware, I think it wouldn't look right with another colour.  You must be so so pleased with it.  I think if I saw this, even though I have the Hamilton, I would snap it up as it does look slightly different colour due to the saffiano leather.

How well does it go with those cute boots as well.

Congrats and well done on your purchase.


----------



## Bootlover07

trefusisgirl said:


> This is lovely and must go with everything.  I think pearl grey is an all year round colour and it really suits you.




Thank you!! It really does go with everything!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Just saw your post about this and had to come back for a look, given I have the Hamilton in the soft leather heather grey.  Wow, ubo this is totally gorgeous.  I love it with the hardware, I think it wouldn't look right with another colour.  You must be so so pleased with it.  I think if I saw this, even though I have the Hamilton, I would snap it up as it does look slightly different colour due to the saffiano leather.
> 
> How well does it go with those cute boots as well.
> 
> Congrats and well done on your purchase.


Thank you, trefusisgirl.  It goes really well with the boots...almost a perfect match.


----------



## HeatherL

Any of you Fuchsia Selma owners use this color year round?  I have an Aquamarine which screams Spring/Summer IMO and Dark Dune which I will use year round, but I feel like I "need" one more Selma for a Fall/Winter pop of color.  Fuchsia seems to have a pop, but it's not extreme and could be considered a year round color? Suggestions welcome!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Any of you Fuchsia Selma owners use this color year round?  I have an Aquamarine which screams Spring/Summer IMO and Dark Dune which I will use year round, but I feel like I "need" one more Selma for a Fall/Winter pop of color.  Fuchsia seems to have a pop, but it's not extreme and could be considered a year round color? Suggestions welcome!



Sure, why not!!  I have an Aqua Hamilton that I carry in the Fall/Winter for a pop of color.  It looks awesome with a black outfit!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Sure, why not!!  I have an Aqua Hamilton that I carry in the Fall/Winter for a pop of color.  It looks awesome with a black outfit!




Aqua Hamilton sounds gorgeous!  Definitely a nice pop of color especially paired with black!


----------



## MDT

HeatherL said:


> Any of you Fuchsia Selma owners use this color year round?  I have an Aquamarine which screams Spring/Summer IMO and Dark Dune which I will use year round, but I feel like I "need" one more Selma for a Fall/Winter pop of color.  Fuchsia seems to have a pop, but it's not extreme and could be considered a year round color? Suggestions welcome!



YES!! I don't have my fuchsia Selma anymore, but it definitely is a year round color! But hey, I'm also the lady who plans to still carry her watermelon Selma through the winter! If you are one of the people who likes to carry colors more appropriate for the seasons, I think fuchsia is a safe bet.


----------



## HeatherL

MDT said:


> YES!! I don't have my fuchsia Selma anymore, but it definitely is a year round color! But hey, I'm also the lady who plans to still carry her watermelon Selma through the winter! If you are one of the people who likes to carry colors more appropriate for the seasons, I think fuchsia is a safe bet.




Thank you, that's what I was thinking about Fuchsia.  May I ask why you no longer have Fuchsia?


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> Any of you Fuchsia Selma owners use this color year round?  I have an Aquamarine which screams Spring/Summer IMO and Dark Dune which I will use year round, but I feel like I "need" one more Selma for a Fall/Winter pop of color.  Fuchsia seems to have a pop, but it's not extreme and could be considered a year round color? Suggestions welcome!




Yes! I recently got a medium Selma in fuchsia/silver and plan to carry her year round.


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> Yes! I recently got a medium Selma in fuchsia/silver and plan to carry her year round.




Congrats!  I think the medium is so cute but too small for my daily needs.  I'm kicking myself for passing up the Fuchsia on sale and now they are only to be found on eBay.  Plus, MK is freaking me out by not releasing the large this season (and all colors on sale except black).  I feel like if he does discontinue, I need to jump now before prices sky rocket.
I think this will be a great pop of color for each season.  I'm going to go for it!
This will be my third bag this month. Ugh, I have to stop at least for a while (after this bag, of course - lol).


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!  I think the medium is so cute but too small for my daily needs.  I'm kicking myself for passing up the Fuchsia on sale and now they are only to be found on eBay.  Plus, MK is freaking me out by not releasing the large this season (and all colors on sale except black).  I feel like if he does discontinue, I need to jump now before prices sky rocket.
> I think this will be a great pop of color for each season.  I'm going to go for it!
> This will be my third bag this month. Ugh, I have to stop at least for a while (after this bag, of course - lol).




Thank you! I just saw on Macy's website the large Selma in fuchsia/gold. Maybe try that?


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> Thank you! I just saw on Macy's website the large Selma in fuchsia/gold. Maybe try that?




I actually was at Macy's yesterday and they looked up Fuchsia (I want silver) and actually neither were in their system to order.... Thanks though.


----------



## MDT

HeatherL said:


> Thank you, that's what I was thinking about Fuchsia.  May I ask why you no longer have Fuchsia?



I wanted a brighter pink. I liked fuchsia, but it wasn't love so I sold her to make room for a new bag.


----------



## HeatherL

MDT said:


> I wanted a brighter pink. I liked fuchsia, but it wasn't love so I sold her to make room for a new bag.




Did you find a brighter replacement pink yet?  

I have and love the raspberry studded medium messenger and she's much brighter then the fuchsia.


----------



## MDT

HeatherL said:


> Did you find a brighter replacement pink yet?
> 
> I have and love the raspberry studded medium messenger and she's much brighter then the fuchsia.



Not yet. I was going to get raspberry, but I liked last year's version with ghw better than this year's shw. Then all the summer colors came out and I picked up watermelon and tile blue instead. I just bought a chili Selma and will wait to see what new bright pinks come out in the future.

The raspberry messenger w/ studs sure is a cutie!


----------



## HeatherL

MDT said:


> Not yet. I was going to get raspberry, but I liked last year's version with ghw better than this year's shw. Then all the summer colors came out and I picked up watermelon and tile blue instead. I just bought a chili Selma and will wait to see what new bright pinks come out in the future.
> 
> The raspberry messenger w/ studs sure is a cutie!




Very nice choices!  I absolutely love tile blue!
All these colors are killing me.  I told myself not to duplicate bags but that rule is so out the window!!!
I got my first Sutton & Riley this month so I'm hoping I can wait until Spring before I find my second color choice with those two. If you find a style that works for you, it only makes sense to have nice color options!
Good luck finding your pink!


----------



## MDT

HeatherL said:


> Very nice choices!  I absolutely love tile blue!
> All these colors are killing me.  I told myself not to duplicate bags but that rule is so out the window!!!
> I got my first Sutton & Riley this month so I'm hoping I can wait until Spring before I find my second color choice with those two. If you find a style that works for you, it only makes sense to have nice color options!
> Good luck finding your pink!



Thank you! Medium Selma and e/w Hamilton are my favorite bags. I'd have them both in every color possible if I could!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Very nice choices!  I absolutely love tile blue!
> All these colors are killing me.  I told myself not to duplicate bags but that rule is so out the window!!!
> I got my first Sutton & Riley this month so I'm hoping I can wait until Spring before I find my second color choice with those two. If you find a style that works for you, it only makes sense to have nice color options!
> Good luck finding your pink!




How are you liking your Riley? I want one really bad, I just can't decide between medium or large lol!! I LOVE me medium sutton!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> How are you liking your Riley? I want one really bad, I just can't decide between medium or large lol!! I LOVE me medium sutton!!!




I'm in love with the Riley!  It's so comfortable and squishy but structured at the same time.  It's very well organized and not at all a bottomless hole.
I actually didn't see the medium IRL so I can't really do a comparison.  The medium Sutton fits all my stuff but it's a little bit of a tight squeeze, whereas the large Riley fits everything nicely with extra room if needed.  I also don't feel like it's an overwhelming size either.  I am hoping I can hold off for the Spring colors before I get my second [emoji3]!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Had a photo shoot today!




My family of Selmas and Sophies.


----------



## JessLuu

trefusisgirl said:


> Had a photo shoot today!
> 
> View attachment 3162921
> 
> 
> My family of Selmas and Sophies.


Gorgeous! Which colors are they?


----------



## trefusisgirl

JessLuu said:


> Gorgeous! Which colors are they?



They are red & shw, orange & ghw, gooseberry & ghw, deep pink & shw, medium selma is electric blue & shw then navy Sophie & shw, surf Sophie with shw.

I love the variations in colour as it allows me to pep up many an outfit.


----------



## trefusisgirl

JessLuu said:


> Gorgeous! Which colors are they?



oh my, just reading your blog and I have fallen in love with your wisteria medium.  That is a stunning colour, not seen that one before.  You must be so happy with it.

Medium is such a great size for weekends I always find.  My fav like you is the large, but the medium is quite roomy.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Had a photo shoot today!
> 
> View attachment 3162921
> 
> 
> My family of Selmas and Sophies.



I just love your photo! Such a pretty mix of colours.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I just love your photo! Such a pretty mix of colours.




Thank you. First time they have all sat together and it made me realise how much I love the Selma.


----------



## MDT

trefusisgirl said:


> Had a photo shoot today!
> 
> View attachment 3162921
> 
> 
> My family of Selmas and Sophies.



LOVING your electric blue! I'm regretting not buying the Selma in this color. I have a Jet Set Tote in EB and wish I'd gotten the Selma instead.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MDT said:


> LOVING your electric blue! I'm regretting not buying the Selma in this color. I have a Jet Set Tote in EB and wish I'd gotten the Selma instead.




Oh don't regret that, I would love to own a jet set in eb.
In fact got annoyed as was watching one on ebay this week & forgot about it and therefore lucked out it had shw as
Well which is my ideal and she'd got a matching wallet
Listed, was gutted as they both went for less than I would have paid.


----------



## JessLuu

trefusisgirl said:


> oh my, just reading your blog and I have fallen in love with your wisteria medium.  That is a stunning colour, not seen that one before.  You must be so happy with it.
> 
> Medium is such a great size for weekends I always find.  My fav like you is the large, but the medium is quite roomy.


Thanks for reading my blog! Yes, I love the wisteria color, and though I want to be really upset about the loss of the large Selmas the truth is the mediums are a lot roomier than they look. The wisteria color is available at Macy's and Bloomingdale's


----------



## JessLuu

My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall


----------



## HeatherL

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall




Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall



That's a great fall color.


----------



## cdtracing

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall



I would love this color in a Large size!!


----------



## melbo

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall



Gorgeous and such a fabulous color for fall /winter!! I'm so in love! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cny1941

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall




So beautiful! Merlot is perfect for fall.


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> I actually was at Macy's yesterday and they looked up Fuchsia (I want silver) and actually neither were in their system to order.... Thanks though.




I just checked MK's website, they have the large Selma in fuchsia/silver at half price. It has limited availability so you need to act fast. I hope you can find one!


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> I just checked MK's website, they have the large Selma in fuchsia/silver at half price. It has limited availability so you need to act fast. I hope you can find one!




Thank you so much, however I searched Ebay and found NWT and placed my order on Monday (just received shipping confirmation today although seller claimed next day shipping)....  

I hope to get early next week and will post pics!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Christa72720

Loving my Cinder Selma!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549



Gorgeous neutral!!! It looks fantastic with your outfit.....


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549




Looks great, especially with the colours in your outfit!


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous neutral!!! It looks fantastic with your outfit.....




Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> Looks great, especially with the colours in your outfit!




Thanks!


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549




This is amazing!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549


Such a pretty color!  Great neutral!


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549




So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

Christa72720 said:


> Loving my Cinder Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166549



Such a great neutral color!!  Love it!


----------



## Christa72720

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## BKALWAYS

Ladies can you please tell me does this look like a legit tag? Got this medium Selma of eBay and the bag is fine not worried bout it bring a fake at all but apart from not having a price should it say genuine leather or do some tags just say leather? Thanks


----------



## Sarah03

BKALWAYS said:


> Ladies can you please tell me does this look like a legit tag? Got this medium Selma of eBay and the bag is fine not worried bout it bring a fake at all but apart from not having a price should it say genuine leather or do some tags just say leather? Thanks




I received a tag like that on my Studded Selma Medium Messenger when I ordered it directly from MK.


----------



## BKALWAYS

Sarah03 said:


> I received a tag like that on my Studded Selma Medium Messenger when I ordered it directly from MK.



Oh thanks! That's good to know. Just wasn't sure cause some tags when you google look bit diff. 
Third time lucky with the medium messenger, had to sell my large and medium satchel cause my shoulder couldn't handle the weight!


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> Ladies can you please tell me does this look like a legit tag? Got this medium Selma of eBay and the bag is fine not worried bout it bring a fake at all but apart from not having a price should it say genuine leather or do some tags just say leather? Thanks



Technically, this question should be posted on the AT thread, but the tag is genuine.


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> Technically, this question should be posted on the AT thread, but the tag is genuine.



i don't come on here often so I just saw the Selma thread and went straight to it to be honest, sorry if that's such a problem


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> i don't come on here often so I just saw the Selma thread and went straight to it to be honest, sorry if that's such a problem



It's not a problem.  I just thought I would let you know before the mods stepped in.  I apologize if my reply was taken the wrong way.


----------



## trefusisgirl

JessLuu said:


> Thanks for reading my blog! Yes, I love the wisteria color, and though I want to be really upset about the loss of the large Selmas the truth is the mediums are a lot roomier than they look. The wisteria color is available at Macy's and Bloomingdale's



Had to tell you, I got a wisteria jet set bifold wallet today, and in real life the colour is even more stunning.  Obviously, it is a different leather to your Selma, but it is such a beautiful shade.  So, thank you for your blog, as without that I wouldn't have known of the existence of wisteria (I got her sister, in teal as well, couldn't leave her lonely on the shelf lol.)


----------



## JessLuu

trefusisgirl said:


> Had to tell you, I got a wisteria jet set bifold wallet today, and in real life the colour is even more stunning.  Obviously, it is a different leather to your Selma, but it is such a beautiful shade.  So, thank you for your blog, as without that I wouldn't have known of the existence of wisteria (I got her sister, in teal as well, couldn't leave her lonely on the shelf lol.)


Glad I could help! You should post pics


----------



## Norwegian Girl

JessLuu said:


> My new Merlot medium Selma! This color is a great pseudo neutral and perfect for fall



LOVE this bag and the Merlot color! Lucky you&#128522;


----------



## Elendil

My latest buy, a mini Selma!


----------



## cdtracing

Elendil said:


> My latest buy, a mini Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3169259



Such a cute bag.  Love the color combo.


----------



## cny1941

Elendil said:


> My latest buy, a mini Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3169259




So cute [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

My Selma's [emoji3]

If I get another one, it'd be a neutral medium messenger, however I might go with something completely different....eventually.....


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3169407
> 
> 
> My Selma's [emoji3]
> 
> If I get another one, it'd be a neutral medium messenger, however I might go with something completely different....eventually.....



Nice collection!  Love your color choices!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3169407
> 
> 
> My Selma's [emoji3]
> 
> If I get another one, it'd be a neutral medium messenger, however I might go with something completely different....eventually.....




Lovely Selma family [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Lovely Selma family [emoji173]&#65039;







cdtracing said:


> Nice collection!  Love your color choices!




Thanks ladies!  I just received my large Fuchsia today and already moved in [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

cdtracing said:


> Such a cute bag.  Love the color combo.







cny1941 said:


> So cute [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Elendil said:


> My latest buy, a mini Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3169259



Cute bag

Is it ballet?

Can you post other photo with different lighting? I'm so interested with this color.

Thank you


----------



## Elendil

ai.syabaniah said:


> Cute bag
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ballet?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post other photo with different lighting? I'm so interested with this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




No, it's pearl grey and silver. They had a pink mini Selma with "metallic" middle and it was gorgeous.

.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elendil said:


> My latest buy, a mini Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3169259



That is so cute love the color with the silver strip!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3169407
> 
> 
> My Selma's [emoji3]
> 
> If I get another one, it'd be a neutral medium messenger, however I might go with something completely different....eventually.....



what a cute family!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Elendil said:


> My latest buy, a mini Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3169259



Awww so cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3169407
> 
> 
> My Selma's [emoji3]
> 
> If I get another one, it'd be a neutral medium messenger, however I might go with something completely different....eventually.....



Lovely group shot!


----------



## Elendil

HesitantShopper said:


> That is so cute love the color with the silver strip!







BeachBagGal said:


> Awww so cute!!




Thank you!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Here's my baby! Large luggage selma that I got back in September on a super macys sale. $159.99 [emoji7]


----------



## MKbaglover

Elendil said:


> No, it's pearl grey and silver. They had a pink mini Selma with "metallic" middle and it was gorgeous.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169914


A great bag for going out for the evening!


----------



## MKbaglover

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3170259
> 
> Here's my baby! Large luggage selma that I got back in September on a super macys sale. $159.99 [emoji7]


Wow what a bargain price for a great staple bag that will last many seasons!


----------



## trefusisgirl

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3170259
> 
> Here's my baby! Large luggage selma that I got back in September on a super macys sale. $159.99 [emoji7]




Wow that is a steal of a price and a classic colour well done on ur bargain.  Lovely bag.


----------



## Elendil

MKbaglover said:


> A great bag for going out for the evening!




Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm feeling a Selma purchase coming on in the next 2 weeks...! Feels like I've been good and not brought anything new forever!


----------



## keishapie1973

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3170259
> 
> Here's my baby! Large luggage selma that I got back in September on a super macys sale. $159.99 [emoji7]




Excellent deal. I've been carrying mine a lot in this autumn weather....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm feeling a Selma purchase coming on in the next 2 weeks...! Feels like I've been good and not brought anything new forever!




Ooh, what color?[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Ooh, what color?[emoji3]



Between Dark Dune and Cinder!
Colours everyone has seen before but I'm so excited for a new purchase at US prices


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Between Dark Dune and Cinder!
> 
> Colours everyone has seen before but I'm so excited for a new purchase at US prices




 Love both of those. I have the medium dd but I'm still tempted by the large cinder....[emoji12]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Love both of those. I have the medium dd but I'm still tempted by the large cinder....[emoji12]



Oo are you going to go for it Keishapie? I think they're suitably different as different sizes and HW colours.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo are you going to go for it Keishapie? I think they're suitably different as different sizes and HW colours.



Lol. It helps that it hasn't been released in the US. No large Selma's other than black are available....


----------



## CoachGirl12

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3170259
> 
> Here's my baby! Large luggage selma that I got back in September on a super macys sale. $159.99 [emoji7]



Gorgeous! I wouldn't have passed up on that bag for that price either!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Lol. It helps that it hasn't been released in the US. No large Selma's other than black are available....



Omg is that still the case? It's a really strange decision to withdraw the large from the US. I wonder why it's been done? Good thing I'm after a medium while I'm here on hols. Just landed in Miami, absolutely shattered!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg is that still the case? It's a really strange decision to withdraw the large from the US. I wonder why it's been done? Good thing I'm after a medium while I'm here on hols. Just landed in Miami, absolutely shattered!




Sounds exciting!!! Enjoy your vacation and Happy Shopping....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds exciting!!! Enjoy your vacation and Happy Shopping....[emoji3]



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Does anyone have a Dusty Rose Selma with Gold Studs? I'm trying to find pics as my store doesn't carry this color. TIA!


----------



## melissatrv

Sarah03 said:


> Does anyone have a Dusty Rose Selma with Gold Studs? I'm trying to find pics as my store doesn't carry this color. TIA!




Can't see it very well but here is the SA at my store.  The other Selma is in Tulip


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Can't see it very well but here is the SA at my store.  The other Selma is in Tulip




Thank you for sharing!  Now that studded DR Selma is on sale I was thinking about getting it, but the whole "final sale" really turns me off.


----------



## Ackm

May I know is the medium Dillon same size as medium Selma? Or the small Dillon same size as medium Selma? Anyone can give me more info?


----------



## Graciiiiie

Forgive me if this post isn't allowed in this thread- I'm such a PF noob, but can anyone tell me the price of a large black Selma in Singapore ($SGD)? 

I'm traveling to Singapore from Australia and want to add another fab Selma to my collection  

Thanks a million in advance x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Graciiiiie said:


> Forgive me if this post isn't allowed in this thread- I'm such a PF noob, but can anyone tell me the price of a large black Selma in Singapore ($SGD)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm traveling to Singapore from Australia and want to add another fab Selma to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million in advance x




Having a look round looks like a base price online for a large black Selma is about 568 Singapore dollars, which when converting to Australian currency is 564.80. Looks like your currency ratesare almost same at the moment.

I have no idea if you can go in a store and get the price down at all, or find them cheaper. You may not find that out till you get there and maybe cheaper at the airport?  But gives you an idea.

Always a good idea to add more Selma's to a collection. I currently have 5!


----------



## vhelya

Graciiiiie said:


> Forgive me if this post isn't allowed in this thread- I'm such a PF noob, but can anyone tell me the price of a large black Selma in Singapore ($SGD)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm traveling to Singapore from Australia and want to add another fab Selma to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million in advance x




It's about SGD 700 if there's no price increase in Singapore since last year, if u buy at Changi airport u may get a cheaper about 5.5% since it's duty free.

But I myself actually never bought direct from MK local boutique in S'pore as it's much more expensive than I bought and shipped the items from Nordstrom.
Furthermore Nordstrom has sales in certain period but hardly MK local boutique will hold any sales in S'pore.


----------



## elation

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I shared, but I just picked up a mini Selma messenger and I LOVE it!! It is black saffiano with gold hardware intended for nights where I need bare necessities, but to my infinite delight I found that it fits my everyday wallet- a Kate Spade mid sized bi-fold with coin compartment (Newbury Lane Cara), as well as my keys and phone. Such room. Much wow.  Crossbody length hits the hip and it looks so classy just as a clutch. 

Perfect.


----------



## BeachBagGal

elation said:


> Hey everyone, it's been a while since I shared, but I just picked up a mini Selma messenger and I LOVE it!! It is black saffiano with gold hardware intended for nights where I need bare necessities, but to my infinite delight I found that it fits my everyday wallet- a Kate Spade mid sized bi-fold with coin compartment (Newbury Lane Cara), as well as my keys and phone. Such room. Much wow.  Crossbody length hits the hip and it looks so classy just as a clutch.
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3181323
> 
> View attachment 3181327
> 
> View attachment 3181328




Super cute! [emoji173]&#65039; I have two minis and I love them! I carried one tonite.


----------



## elation

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! [emoji173]&#65039; I have two minis and I love them! I carried one tonite.



I currently have a sudden, irrational urge to go buy another.... 
Are they durable?


----------



## Babiitran

Just picked up these two beauties from the Nordstrom 40% off sale. Medium selma messenger in Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black and Large Selma satchel in dusty rose. I love the colour....its so neutral!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Babiitran said:


> Just picked up these two beauties from the Nordstrom 40% off sale. Medium selma messenger in Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black and Large Selma satchel in dusty rose. I love the colour....its so neutral!




Wow real steals.  I love this colour as you say it is so neutral. Congrats.


----------



## BeachBagGal

elation said:


> I currently have a sudden, irrational urge to go buy another....
> Are they durable?



Super durable! Not practical for everyday (for me), but they are so darn cute! I love to use mine as a crossbody when I'm out for an eve or day where I don't need to carry much. I used mine at a festival and it was perfect.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Babiitran said:


> Just picked up these two beauties from the Nordstrom 40% off sale. Medium selma messenger in Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black and Large Selma satchel in dusty rose. I love the colour....its so neutral!



Very nice! These are great neutrals that will go with a lot.


----------



## Akatareeves

Does anyone have selma blossom medium? I really want to know the real pic of blossom and how exactly the size is when i wear it


----------



## girlinheels

Question for all you Selma owners...

I ordered my Selma Large online from NM and the lines don't seem totally straight. Am I being nitpicky or is this normal?

Arrows in my image show a few places this is happening, but you can tell that entire piece isn't straight... Are they all like that? Or should I exchange it for another one?

Photo attached.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vhelya

girlinheels said:


> Question for all you Selma owners...
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Selma Large online from NM and the lines don't seem totally straight. Am I being nitpicky or is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Arrows in my image show a few places this is happening, but you can tell that entire piece isn't straight... Are they all like that? Or should I exchange it for another one?
> 
> 
> 
> Photo attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




That happened to selmas, i think it's because of how they store the bag. The curve is actually because of the handle pressing the leather.

It's also commonly seen to the used selma when the owner like to hand carry the bag than using the longer strap.

If you feel uncomfortable with the curve, you can try to exchange with another one..Some selmas will still perfectly straight but you may also end up receiving a piece with the same issue..

It was previously discussed in this thread quite sometimes ago and someone advise to store the selma with the handle down to minimise the problem.


----------



## keishapie1973

girlinheels said:


> Question for all you Selma owners...
> 
> I ordered my Selma Large online from NM and the lines don't seem totally straight. Am I being nitpicky or is this normal?
> 
> Arrows in my image show a few places this is happening, but you can tell that entire piece isn't straight... Are they all like that? Or should I exchange it for another one?
> 
> Photo attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is normal with new Selma's. It's because of how the bag is stored. You can actually smooth it out with your hand. But, it will naturally straighten over time.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

So I'm home from Miami, home from my first day back in the office and the weather is miserable! Getting dark at 3:30pm, wet, and cold. So to cheer myself up I decided its time for my double vacation reveal. The merchandise made its way home on the plane intact!

Both purchases were 20% off at Macy's, plus the favourable £ to $ exchange rate meant I picked these up for just over half the price they are here in the UK!

I'm feeling a little guilty about buying two... Wondering whether eBay one of them.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Here is purchase no 2!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> So I'm home from Miami, home from my first day back in the office and the weather is miserable! Getting dark at 3:30pm, wet, and cold. So to cheer myself up I decided its time for my double vacation reveal. The merchandise made its way home on the plane intact!
> 
> Both purchases were 20% off at Macy's, plus the favourable £ to $ exchange rate meant I picked these up for just over half the price they are here in the UK!
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty about buying two... Wondering whether eBay one of them.





DiamondsForever said:


> Here is purchase no 2!



Don't feel guilty. You got both for almost the cost of one!!!! Keep them and enjoy. They are both gorgeous.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Don't feel guilty. You got both for almost the cost of one!!!! Keep them and enjoy. They are both gorgeous.....



I love your thinking Keishapie!

Ha, I think the lady that served me thought I was a mad English bag lady (DH says all I need are a couple of cats....) 

Good thing I asked her to unwrap the first Dark Dune she brought out because the lettering was terrible! So wonky. It's all I would have seen... I made her go back to the stock room for another one...!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> So I'm home from Miami, home from my first day back in the office and the weather is miserable! Getting dark at 3:30pm, wet, and cold. So to cheer myself up I decided its time for my double vacation reveal. The merchandise made its way home on the plane intact!
> 
> 
> 
> Both purchases were 20% off at Macy's, plus the favourable £ to $ exchange rate meant I picked these up for just over half the price they are here in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty about buying two... Wondering whether eBay one of them.




Lovely new bags, especially the dark dune.

We apologise for the weather on ur return to the UK. God has decided that it is our turn for the gale force winds and the first storm named just for us! He thinks he's funny, we think he is on commission with the roofing companies lol.

My hubby flew from us to his native Edinburgh today (he has been told go to MK store and then facetime your wife to show her what won't interest you but will be her thing totally,) I was worried him up in a small plane in this, but he arrived safely.  I intend to work from home tomorrow as this weather and Friday 13th can only end badly for me!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> So I'm home from Miami, home from my first day back in the office and the weather is miserable! Getting dark at 3:30pm, wet, and cold. So to cheer myself up I decided its time for my double vacation reveal. The merchandise made its way home on the plane intact!
> 
> Both purchases were 20% off at Macy's, plus the favourable £ to $ exchange rate meant I picked these up for just over half the price they are here in the UK!
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty about buying two... Wondering whether eBay one of them.



You should definitely keep both.  They were such a great deal and how in the world would you be able to decide between the two  beauties.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely new bags, especially the dark dune.
> 
> We apologise for the weather on ur return to the UK. God has decided that it is our turn for the gale force winds and the first storm named just for us! He thinks he's funny, we think he is on commission with the roofing companies lol.
> 
> My hubby flew from us to his native Edinburgh today (he has been told go to MK store and then facetime your wife to show her what won't interest you but will be her thing totally,) I was worried him up in a small plane in this, but he arrived safely.  I intend to work from home tomorrow as this weather and Friday 13th can only end badly for me!





myluvofbags said:


> You should definitely keep both.  They were such a great deal and how in the world would you be able to decide between the two  beauties.



Thanks girls! I agree its really hard to choose between them. Love the contrast of the SHW and the black. So edgy. Hoping the studs won't get tatty over time..

 The Dark Dune is such a pretty neutral. Not sure but I think it looks lighter than my jet set cross body bag in Dark Dune. Have to compare them over the weekend! 

I think I had temporary buyers remorse as not brought anything for ages so seemed very decadent buying two at once 

I now have a total of 4 Selma satchels and 1 Selma messenger! 

Trefusis Girl, glad to hear your DH made it to Scotland OK. Has he facetimed you yet?  if so did you see anything exciting?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> So I'm home from Miami, home from my first day back in the office and the weather is miserable! Getting dark at 3:30pm, wet, and cold. So to cheer myself up I decided its time for my double vacation reveal. The merchandise made its way home on the plane intact!
> 
> Both purchases were 20% off at Macy's, plus the favourable £ to $ exchange rate meant I picked these up for just over half the price they are here in the UK!
> 
> I'm feeling a little guilty about buying two... Wondering whether eBay one of them.





DiamondsForever said:


> Here is purchase no 2!



I've not been able to post recently but I have been reading your holiday updates- sounds like you had a great time!  Both bags look great and are great neutrals that will last you a while.  I would definitely keep both, you won't be able to replace them here at those prices I f you change your mind later!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely new bags, especially the dark dune.
> 
> We apologise for the weather on ur return to the UK. God has decided that it is our turn for the gale force winds and the first storm named just for us! He thinks he's funny, we think he is on commission with the roofing companies lol.
> 
> My hubby flew from us to his native Edinburgh today (he has been told go to MK store and then facetime your wife to show her what won't interest you but will be her thing totally,) I was worried him up in a small plane in this, but he arrived safely.  I intend to work from home tomorrow as this weather and Friday 13th can only end badly for me!


I wonder if your husband will return with a nice present for you!  I remember being facetimed from New York, it was quite cool glimpsing all the different bags from a few thousand miles away!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! I agree its really hard to choose between them. Love the contrast of the SHW and the black. So edgy. Hoping the studs won't get tatty over time..
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Dune is such a pretty neutral. Not sure but I think it looks lighter than my jet set cross body bag in Dark Dune. Have to compare them over the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had temporary buyers remorse as not brought anything for ages so seemed very decadent buying two at once
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a total of 4 Selma satchels and 1 Selma messenger!
> 
> 
> 
> Trefusis Girl, glad to hear your DH made it to Scotland OK. Has he facetimed you yet?  if so did you see anything exciting?




He's teasing me I got this about five mins ago via IM!




Also one of my other fav, Mulberry as the are opposite each  other!

Arrgh I want to be there lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I've not been able to post recently but I have been reading your holiday updates- sounds like you had a great time!  Both bags look great and are great neutrals that will last you a while.  I would definitely keep both, you won't be able to replace them here at those prices I f you change your mind later!



Holiday was awesome thanks Hon! We both had so much fun, very hot and relaxing. Work and winter is proving to be a culture shock now we're home!

I think you're right about keeping both. Seems v.decadent but as you say it's a saving in the long run. And can't get the black and silver studs here at all!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> He's teasing me I got this about five mins ago via IM!
> 
> View attachment 3186484
> 
> 
> Also one of my other fav, Mulberry as the are opposite each  other!
> 
> Arrgh I want to be there lol.



Oh hellooo...! Looks promising! And festive with the Xmas lights. Any further pics yet?


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh hellooo...! Looks promising! And festive with the Xmas lights. Any further pics yet?




No he rang me when he was back at his mum's, grrr!  He even went in & was chatting to the SA & she asked "has your wife already got any kors bags" he told her i'd got a hamilton, thank god he didn't turn round & say "17 on the last count, plus purses lol."

He got shown a bag which sounds very much like a dusky rose jet set multi tote, which is something I would quite like!  Which I said, so one can but hope!

He's up there for a while so he can still do my facetime tour with me and visit the miriad of shops that sell secondhand designer bags.  I am compiling him a list.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I wonder if your husband will return with a nice present for you!  I remember being facetimed from New York, it was quite cool glimpsing all the different bags from a few thousand miles away!




Isn't technology wonderful, not as good as being in the shop, but the next best thing feels more real than lusting after them on websites.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> No he rang me when he was back at his mum's, grrr!  He even went in & was chatting to the SA & she asked "has your wife already got any kors bags" he told her i'd got a hamilton, thank god he didn't turn round & say "17 on the last count, plus purses lol."
> 
> He got shown a bag which sounds very much like a dusky rose jet set multi tote, which is something I would quite like!  Which I said, so one can but hope!
> 
> He's up there for a while so he can still do my facetime tour with me and visit the miriad of shops that sell secondhand designer bags.  I am compiling him a list.



Oh good call on the Dusty Rose tote! I bet that's a great looking bag! He needs to go back and face time it for you  I can't remember seeing that you have any other bags in a similar neutral? I think it would be a lovely addition.

Hope you're relaxing and enjoying some you time while DH is away. 

:sunnies


----------



## yellamour

I would like to join this club 

I bought 2 selmas - large studded pearl grey/shw and medium blush rose/ghw also studded!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yellamour said:


> I would like to join this club
> 
> I bought 2 selmas - large studded pearl grey/shw and medium blush rose/ghw also studded!



Great choices! Love to see pictures.


----------



## yellamour

I can't uppload from iphone, maybe someone can help me? I only bought several days ago, i have photos from internet shop


----------



## DiamondsForever

yellamour said:


> I can't uppload from iphone, maybe someone can help me? I only bought several days ago, i have photos from internet shop



Sorry I'm an android girl, sure one of the other ladies can help with IPhone.


----------



## Christa72720

yellamour said:


> I can't uppload from iphone, maybe someone can help me? I only bought several days ago, i have photos from internet shop



There is an app for the purse forum. Go to "subscribed" in the drop down and you can upload pics in the conversation from there. Takes a minute to figure out, buts pretty easy once you do it a couple times!


----------



## yellamour

Christa72720 said:


> There is an app for the purse forum. Go to "subscribed" in the drop down and you can upload pics in the conversation from there. Takes a minute to figure out, buts pretty easy once you do it a couple times!




Thanks!

Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]


----------



## laurelenas

yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344




Both are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## MDT

yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344



Pearl gray w/ silver studs is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## yellamour

MDT said:


> Pearl gray w/ silver studs is gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank u! This is my first selmas! [emoji162]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just undoing black Selma! She's perfect, loving all the silver detailing.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Updated family pic of my Selma satchels


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Just undoing black Selma! She's perfect, loving all the silver detailing.



Love those studs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels



What a lovely Selma family you have!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those studs!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a lovely Selma family you have!



Silver studs are a bit rock chick! Ha! 

Thank you  looking at them together I'm so pleased with the spread of different neutral colours.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels




I love all of them. Great neutrals!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Silver studs are a bit rock chick! Ha!
> 
> Thank you  looking at them together I'm so pleased with the spread of different neutral colours.



Oh rocker chick vibe is good! 

What is the color lineup? I just want to make sure I have them right.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels



What a beautiful family!


----------



## yellamour

Oh yes, studs make selma rock! &#127928;&#127929;&#127908;&#127911;


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Just undoing black Selma! She's perfect, loving all the silver detailing.


 
Great find!  I love the silver and black combo!  




DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels




Four beautiful Selmas!  That seems to be the magic number.  I love the varying shades of neutrals.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344



These are both very pretty! Do you have any real life pics? Would love to see if so.


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels



I don't normally gravitate toward neutrals, but this pic makes me want to order every single one of those bags, especially the black w/ studs!!


----------



## yellamour

DiamondsForever said:


> These are both very pretty! Do you have any real life pics? Would love to see if so.



I just bought and waiting for them, then i get i will show certainly


----------



## keishapie1973

yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344



Very nice!!! Would love to see pics once they arrive.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I love all of them. Great neutrals!!!! [emoji3]





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh rocker chick vibe is good!
> 
> What is the color lineup? I just want to make sure I have them right.





myluvofbags said:


> What a beautiful family!





yellamour said:


> Oh yes, studs make selma rock! &#127928;&#127929;&#127908;&#127911;





ubo22 said:


> Great find!  I love the silver and black combo!
> 
> Four beautiful Selmas!  That seems to be the magic number.  I love the varying shades of neutrals.





MDT said:


> I don't normally gravitate toward neutrals, but this pic makes me want to order every single one of those bags, especially the black w/ studs!!



Thanks ladies, you girls are so kind  as you can see from the background my house is all wood and neutrals, like my bags :giggles:

Left to right: Dark Khaki, Dark Dune, Black SHW and Blush.

So hard to pick a favourite. Was also really hard choosing between Dark Dune and Cinder.


----------



## Christa72720

yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344



Gorgeous!! Love the Pearl grey


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks ladies, you girls are so kind  as you can see from the background my house is all wood and neutrals, like my bags :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: Dark Khaki, Dark Dune, Black SHW and Blush.
> 
> 
> 
> So hard to pick a favourite. Was also really hard choosing between Dark Dune and Cinder.




I was quizzing myself on the colors. I passed! Lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> I was quizzing myself on the colors. I passed! Lol



Well done!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Well done!




Lol.. the things we bag lovers do! [emoji14]


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol.. the things we bag lovers do! [emoji14]



:giggles: I thought the same when taking the picture. Harmless fun!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family pic of my Selma satchels




Stunning collection loving all of them.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Where did you find the large? I don't see it on bloomies US




yellamour said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here they are - my beautiful Selmas!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji179][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3187342
> View attachment 3187344


----------



## yellamour

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh rocker chick vibe is good!
> 
> What is the color lineup? I just want to make sure I have them right.



It was on bloom only one and i bought quickly! Just lucky me &#9786;&#65039;&#128517;&#128519;


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Stunning collection loving all of them.



 really loving all the different neutrals. Not sure which to use first!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> really loving all the different neutrals. Not sure which to use first!




The trouble with having more than one lol.  I do think if I only had one bag it would be so much easier, but not half as much fun.


----------



## fieldsinspring

SO lucky!! Can't wait to see pics when you get it :groucho:




yellamour said:


> It was on bloom only one and i bought quickly! Just lucky me [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji28][emoji56]


----------



## myluvofbags

My new medium Selma.   Merlot,  Cinder and black color block.


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> My new medium Selma.   Merlot,  Cinder and black color block.



Love this one! I want her but I have enough selmas! Enjoy!


----------



## yellamour

myluvofbags said:


> My new medium Selma.   Merlot,  Cinder and black color block.



Mmmm, such a beautyful! I need it too &#128514;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

I keep finding the feet on my Selma's get a bit scratched up. Is this preventable?  Or do I need to live with it?


----------



## yellamour

I thinking about this color block selma, does she pretty in real life?


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> I keep finding the feet on my Selma's get a bit scratched up. Is this preventable?  Or do I need to live with it?



Mine do too and I just live with it  I've heard people suggest cutting a screen protector to fit or using clear nail polish to prevent, but that's too much hassle for me. Lol.


----------



## melissatrv

myluvofbags said:


> My new medium Selma.   Merlot,  Cinder and black color block.




Love, LOVE this bag.  I passed on it only because I have last year's Claret which is too similar to Merlot that I could not justify the spend.  Same with the grey tri-color as I have 2 grey bags and I could have gotten a fantastic deal with that one


----------



## melissatrv

Large Luggage and Black Selmas on incredible sales at Macys for Deal of the Day


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> Large Luggage and Black Selmas on incredible sales at Macys for Deal of the Day



And, don't forget to use the coupon code posted in the deals thread for an additional 20% off......


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Mine do too and I just live with it  I've heard people suggest cutting a screen protector to fit or using clear nail polish to prevent, but that's too much hassle for me. Lol.



I agree with you MDT  a lot of hassle for a part of the bag that no one really sees except us.

I'm so excited, just ordered some heels in Dark Dune to go with my new Selma! I have a wedding coming up at Christmas where I'm going to wear them and they're an exact match.


----------



## lcaddict

Do people here buy multiple selmas? I just bought the black selma. I have the selma in raspberry and chilli already, but I just cannot resist anytime the selma goes on sale on macys.com. They're just so functional and look so pretty in different colors!


----------



## Bootlover07

lcaddict said:


> Do people here buy multiple selmas? I just bought the black selma. I have the selma in raspberry and chilli already, but I just cannot resist anytime the selma goes on sale on macys.com. They're just so functional and look so pretty in different colors!




The question here is not do we buy multiple Selma's. The question is how many do we actually have? [emoji12] I only have two and I believe I'm in the minority!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> The question here is not do we buy multiple Selma's. The question is how many do we actually have? [emoji12] I only have two and I believe I'm in the minority!



Me too,  minority here, I have only 3.  Liveitup has a closet full of all selmas!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> The question here is not do we buy multiple Selma's. The question is how many do we actually have? [emoji12] I only have two and I believe I'm in the minority!



I have 4...all large....Navy, Black Grommet, Sapphire, & Grey Croc embossed.


----------



## Panache

Too funny!!! I have 3 large black patent, large coffee grommet, and medium dark dune studded which I cannot put down!! I really wanted the medium dusty rose but talked myself into the dusty rose Greenwich satchel to diversify lol.


----------



## ubo22

lcaddict said:


> Do people here buy multiple selmas? I just bought the black selma. I have the selma in raspberry and chilli already, but I just cannot resist anytime the selma goes on sale on macys.com. They're just so functional and look so pretty in different colors!


 


cdtracing said:


> I have 4...all large....Navy, Black Grommet, Sapphire, & Grey Croc embossed.


 
Like cdtracing, I also have 4...all large...Luggage, Malachite, Sapphire, and Heather Grey.


----------



## Christa72720

lcaddict said:


> Do people here buy multiple selmas? I just bought the black selma. I have the selma in raspberry and chilli already, but I just cannot resist anytime the selma goes on sale on macys.com. They're just so functional and look so pretty in different colors!



I have 6


----------



## cdtracing

Christa72720 said:


> I have 6



What are your colors & sizes?  I'm particularly envious of Ubo's Malachite & Heather Gray.


----------



## HeatherL

lcaddict said:


> Do people here buy multiple selmas? I just bought the black selma. I have the selma in raspberry and chilli already, but I just cannot resist anytime the selma goes on sale on macys.com. They're just so functional and look so pretty in different colors!




Nice choices and I totally understand!!!

I have 3 and am not "allowing" any more Selma purchases [emoji3]. I have all larges.  Aquamarine, Dark Dune & Fuchsia!  I also have the Medium messenger in Raspberry with studs but don't include it in my count, as that can't be used as an everyday bag (see how I justify -lol).  With all the styles and colors out there I'm going to try to limit myself to a max of two if I really love the style.


----------



## Sarah03

I have 2- the Medium Satchel in Aquamarine and the Studded Messenger in Pale Pink. I love them both!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I have 5--4 mini messengers and 1 medium size. 

I'm in the market for Dark Dune so...


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Me too,  minority here, I have only 3.  Liveitup has a closet full of all selmas!



Make that 4 with my messenger


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I have 5--4 mini messengers and 1 medium size.
> 
> I'm in the market for Dark Dune so...



What colors are your minis? I have two and they're so darn cute!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

BeachBagGal said:


> What colors are your minis? I have two and they're so darn cute!



Luggage, Tile Blue, Merlot and Cornflower 

I want a purple one next

What color are yours?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Luggage, Tile Blue, Merlot and Cornflower
> 
> I want a purple one next
> 
> What color are yours?



Nice mix of colors.  I have Pearl Grey and Black with Dark Pink stripes.


----------



## cny1941

My large Selma in black just arrived. I couldn't believe I got her less than what I paid for my black medium messenger. Thanks Macy's [emoji4]


----------



## Christa72720

cdtracing said:


> What are your colors & sizes?  I'm particularly envious of Ubo's Malachite & Heather Gray.



I have Large in Cinder, Large in Zinnia. Medium crossbody in Fuschia, North South in Zinnia, Pomegranate and Dark Dune.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3193457
> 
> 
> My large Selma in black just arrived. I couldn't believe I got her less than what I paid for my black medium messenger. Thanks Macy's [emoji4]




Oooo very nice and I'm loving the Macy's deals!


----------



## lcaddict

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3193457
> 
> 
> My large Selma in black just arrived. I couldn't believe I got her less than what I paid for my black medium messenger. Thanks Macy's [emoji4]




I got this too! I hope it won't be too big on me. I'm 5'3", 110 lbs. I was going to get the medium black, but CAN'T beat this price!


----------



## cdtracing

Christa72720 said:


> I have Large in Cinder, Large in Zinnia. Medium crossbody in Fuschia, North South in Zinnia, Pomegranate and Dark Dune.



Now, that's a collection with a variety of sizes & colors!


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> I have Large in Cinder, Large in Zinnia. Medium crossbody in Fuschia, North South in Zinnia, Pomegranate and Dark Dune.



Wow..love all the colors you have. Nice Selma collection. 





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo very nice and I'm loving the Macy's deals!



Thank you. I really do love Macy's deals, plus thanks for sharing program, I'll get 10% back. 





lcaddict said:


> I got this too! I hope it won't be too big on me. I'm 5'3", 110 lbs. I was going to get the medium black, but CAN'T beat this price!



I think you should be okay. I see women in every size and shape carrying this bag, and they all look great. Congrats!


----------



## Christa72720

cdtracing said:


> Now, that's a collection with a variety of sizes & colors!




Thanks! I love them all!


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> Wow..love all the colors you have. Nice Selma collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I really do love Macy's deals, plus thanks for sharing program, I'll get 10% back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be okay. I see women in every size and shape carrying this bag, and they all look great. Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Newest addition to my Selma collection, pearl grey and black with shw in large.

Brilliant colours for this time of year and a bit of black, as all black just isn't something i'd use.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Newest addition to my Selma collection, pearl grey and black with shw in large.
> 
> Brilliant colours for this time of year and a bit of black, as all black just isn't something i'd use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195145
> View attachment 3195146



Very nice.  I like this color block with the silver hardware.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.  I like this color block with the silver hardware.




Yes it looks lovely with the shw.  I don't think I would have bought it with gold it wouldn't have looked as nice.  Some things ghw just doesn't look best with.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Newest addition to my Selma collection, pearl grey and black with shw in large.
> 
> Brilliant colours for this time of year and a bit of black, as all black just isn't something i'd use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195145
> View attachment 3195146



Beautiful! Where did you find this? I love it with the SHW, so edgy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find this? I love it with the SHW, so edgy!




Oh u know my usual favourite store, TK Maxx.  I didn't realise they didn't open till 11 on a Sunday and was standing outside like a lemon at 9.30 thinking it opened at 10! Lesson learnt lol.


They also had reese bags large in black and a crossbody in wisteria but I didn't like them on me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh u know my usual favourite store, TK Maxx.  I didn't realise they didn't open till 11 on a Sunday and was standing outside like a lemon at 9.30 thinking it opened at 10! Lesson learnt lol.
> 
> 
> They also had reese bags large in black and a crossbody in wisteria but I didn't like them on me.



Omg TX Maxx! Wow, I never find anything like that in there! Can I ask how much she was? Such a great find, perfect for winter. Its so cold today! Is it cold where you are?


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg TX Maxx! Wow, I never find anything like that in there! Can I ask how much she was? Such a great find, perfect for winter. Its so cold today! Is it cold where you are?



It was £129.99, which I think is about $198.  It was right at the back of a rack, on it's own.  I nearly missed it, but always go round the racks at least twice to make sure I am not missing anything I may like.  I never buy black bags, as I just don't use them, but this ideal with the pearl grey, which is such a lovely shade.  

I haven't had a bargain in there for a while MK bag wise.  The last bag I bought was from eBay.  So, I was glad that my hanging around outside for store to open didn't go in vain.

Thankfully, I had wrapped up warm, as it is cold here today as well, noticed in the last few days the temperature has dropped especially in the evenings.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> It was £129.99, which I think is about $198.  It was right at the back of a rack, on it's own.  I nearly missed it, but always go round the racks at least twice to make sure I am not missing anything I may like.  I never buy black bags, as I just don't use them, but this ideal with the pearl grey, which is such a lovely shade.
> 
> I haven't had a bargain in there for a while MK bag wise.  The last bag I bought was from eBay.  So, I was glad that my hanging around outside for store to open didn't go in vain.
> 
> Thankfully, I had wrapped up warm, as it is cold here today as well, noticed in the last few days the temperature has dropped especially in the evenings.



What a bargain! Love it when you get the last one like that would love to see a mod shot if you get time


----------



## IMSilva

Okay my Selma lovers,
   I did a little research but couldn't really find what i was looking for&#8230; i have a black Large Selma and every time  i use it i get makeup foundation on the handles and on the canvas part. what is the best way to clean it? :love eyes:


----------



## Nan246

Baby wipes


----------



## IMSilva

Nan246 said:


> Baby wipes


Thank you!!  Do you think the Leather cleaner and conditioner is worth buying? I got one a few years ago when i got my  white Grayson and haven't thought about purchasing it again


----------



## Sarah03

IMSilva said:


> Okay my Selma lovers,
> I did a little research but couldn't really find what i was looking for i have a black Large Selma and every time  i use it i get makeup foundation on the handles and on the canvas part. what is the best way to clean it? :love eyes:







Nan246 said:


> Baby wipes







IMSilva said:


> Thank you!!  Do you think the Leather cleaner and conditioner is worth buying? I got one a few years ago when i got my  white Grayson and haven't thought about purchasing it again




+1 for baby wipes- they're gentle and work wonders!  I've never used MK conditioner as I usually buy Apple products.


----------



## melbo

IMSilva said:


> Thank you!!  Do you think the Leather cleaner and conditioner is worth buying? I got one a few years ago when i got my  white Grayson and haven't thought about purchasing it again



Yes, it's worth it! Everytime j switch my bags, I clean the handles before putting them away and I'm surprised at what comes off. It's not so much that I'm dirty, but the oils on my hands attracts dirt. It's also good to have leather conditioner for maintenence and the cleaner for a serious accident. Those products have saved a couple bags!


----------



## IMSilva

Thank you @Sarah03 & @melbo    i will defiantly start using baby wipes to clean it.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yes, it's worth it! Everytime j switch my bags, I clean the handles before putting them away and I'm surprised at what comes off. It's not so much that I'm dirty, but the oils on my hands attracts dirt. It's also good to have leather conditioner for maintenence and the cleaner for a serious accident. Those products have saved a couple bags!



+1  Like Melbo has said, getting a leather cleaner & cleaning your bags, especially the handles, is a great way to add longevity to your bags.  I also wipe them down with baby wipes, especially if I see a spot or something.  You would be amazed how just the oils on your hands can age & discolor handles.


----------



## MKbaglover

What do people think if this Selma, I saw it my local store and though it was really unusual and I was immediately attracted to it.  My husband thought there was too much going on so now I am torn!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> What do people think if this Selma, I saw it my local store and though it was really unusual and I was immediately attracted to it.  My husband thought there was too much going on so now I am torn!
> View attachment 3197919



I like it. It could really dress up a basic outfit...


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> What do people think if this Selma, I saw it my local store and though it was really unusual and I was immediately attracted to it.  My husband thought there was too much going on so now I am torn!
> View attachment 3197919



Maybe he was speaking of the chevron stitching. I think it's nice and as the colors are on the neutral side it would go with alot of colors and matches perfectly for this time of the year. If you love it,I think you can rock it!


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I like it. It could really dress up a basic outfit...




That's what I thought!!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Maybe he was speaking of the chevron stitching. I think it's nice and as the colors are on the neutral side it would go with alot of colors and matches perfectly for this time of the year. If you love it,I think you can rock it!




Yes I think that is what it is and the different colours too.  I agree with you, maybe I can rock it!  I'm the one carrying it not him!


----------



## Bootlover07

MKbaglover said:


> Yes I think that is what it is and the different colours too.  I agree with you, maybe I can rock it!  I'm the one carrying it not him!




You can totally rock it! Wear what you love! If I listened to my boyfriend I wouldn't own any bags lol!! Well except for my sapphire jet set because blue is his favorite color!


----------



## pobaby

Hi ladies, do any of you know if the navy selma with black studs on the michaelkors website is sold elsewhere? I was hoping it was sold at macys cuz the deals there is better but they don't carry it so far and neither does nordstrom or bloomies.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> What do people think if this Selma, I saw it my local store and though it was really unusual and I was immediately attracted to it.  My husband thought there was too much going on so now I am torn!
> View attachment 3197919



I think it could be fun if your into reptile patterns. I like the colors of it.


----------



## jclaybo

just brought the last large Selma in my store, pretty pleased right now




also picked up a cross body bag think it's a Jet Set. I haven't worn MK in a couple years so I have to refresh my memory lol


----------



## cdtracing

jclaybo said:


> just brought the last large Selma in my store, pretty pleased right now
> 
> View attachment 3199729
> 
> 
> also picked up a cross body bag think it's a Jet Set. I haven't worn MK in a couple years so I have to refresh my memory lol



 That's awesome.  Be sure to post pics of your other bag too!!


----------



## fly_ladee

Hello, ladies!

I´m new here! 

I need your opinions! What should i buy! The quilted/micro stud Selma or the quilted/micro stud Hamilton?? 
Does somebody have these two bags to show?? I just can´t decide..   I´m not a big fan of open bags like the hamilton, but it´s looking so nice! On the other hand, the Selma has the secure zipper! But is smaller I guess.. oh man..


----------



## vhelya

fly_ladee said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> I´m new here!
> 
> I need your opinions! What should i buy! The quilted/micro stud Selma or the quilted/micro stud Hamilton??
> Does somebody have these two bags to show?? I just can´t decide..   I´m not a big fan of open bags like the hamilton, but it´s looking so nice! On the other hand, the Selma has the secure zipper! But is smaller I guess.. oh man..




Are u referring to which size of hamilton and selma? I have both medium selma satchel and hamilton. Both are nice bags but I think hamilton and selma can hold things more or less the same although selma seems smaller..Hamilton has folding on the side part make the space inside a bit narrower while selma has wings on the side so it create more space to put things inside. 

My personal opinion, if this will be your 1st bag I will say selma. Selma is lighter, hamilton is a bit heavier due to the chain but it always have pros and cons for each design depending on what you really need [emoji4]

I love the microstuds hamilton, it is a very nice bag (love the one with microstuds only at the middle part [emoji5]&#65039 but i use selma more than hamilton due to the weight is lighter.


----------



## fly_ladee

vhelya said:


> Are u referring to which size of hamilton and selma? I have both medium selma satchel and hamilton. Both are nice bags but I think hamilton and selma can hold things more or less the same although selma seems smaller..Hamilton has folding on the side part make the space inside a bit narrower while selma has wings on the side so it create more space to put things inside.
> 
> My personal opinion, if this will be your 1st bag I will say selma. Selma is lighter, hamilton is a bit heavier due to the chain but it always have pros and cons for each design depending on what you really need [emoji4]
> 
> I love the microstuds hamilton, it is a very nice bag (love the one with microstuds only at the middle part [emoji5]&#65039 but i use selma more than hamilton due to the weight is lighter.




Hello! Thank you so much! That helped me choose the Selma now! 
It would be my first Selma or Hamilton. I already have 2 Colettes. 
I was worried about the space in the medium Selma! I don´t carry that much around, just a little stuff like a small water bottle, my small purse, glasses, cell phone..stuff like that.  The medium Selma only is height 8. Is that too "short"??
It´s pretty interesting that you can store the same stuff into both bags! One said, that her sister can store more into the medium Selma than in a bigger E/W Hamilton. Because of the zipper that Selma has. I´ll see..I´m getting the Selma now!   Is that a problem for you that the Hamilton is open?? Are you afraid to lose stuff or are you eyeing your bag then all the time? It´interesting for me to know. 
So, thank you!!


----------



## vhelya

fly_ladee said:


> Hello! Thank you so much! That helped me choose the Selma now!
> 
> It would be my first Selma or Hamilton. I already have 2 Colettes.
> 
> I was worried about the space in the medium Selma! I don´t carry that much around, just a little stuff like a small water bottle, my small purse, glasses, cell phone..stuff like that.  The medium Selma only is height 8. Is that too "short"??
> 
> It´s pretty interesting that you can store the same stuff into both bags! One said, that her sister can store more into the medium Selma than in a bigger E/W Hamilton. Because of the zipper that Selma has. I´ll see..I´m getting the Selma now!   Is that a problem for you that the Hamilton is open?? Are you afraid to lose stuff or are you eyeing your bag then all the time? It´interesting for me to know.
> 
> So, thank you!!




If u mentioned about the zip, yes selma can be short but since it has wing, sometimes I will put thing like small umbrella on the wing side [emoji4]
And yes I agree that it maybe selma can stuff more things (I just feel that due to the fold on the side of hamilton, it restrict me to open the bag quite wide)

I don't have any problem that the hamilton is open as I live in Singapore where it's considered as safe country [emoji16] but if you think you live in country where many pickpockets around then selma maybe a better options..
But, although Hamilton is open, it has the a little flap and snap button and if u want to be safer, you can put your wallet or valuable things inside the zip pocket. Both hamilton and selma have a zip pocket inside [emoji4]

So, it really depend on your needs..I still do love hamilton because of the look, sometimes i felt that it's classier and i love the mix of chain strap and leather and also the cute lock [emoji1] although it make the bag heavier than selma..
Good luck on your buy and have a good time to enjoy your shopping [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## keishapie1973

fly_ladee said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> I´m new here!
> 
> I need your opinions! What should i buy! The quilted/micro stud Selma or the quilted/micro stud Hamilton??
> Does somebody have these two bags to show?? I just can´t decide..   I´m not a big fan of open bags like the hamilton, but it´s looking so nice! On the other hand, the Selma has the secure zipper! But is smaller I guess.. oh man..



I prefer the Selma. I just love the look and that it has a zipper closure.  I also love your Colette in your avatar.....


----------



## fieldsinspring

Ultimately it's up to you, what you love and will wear. I just saw both in Macy's and have to say I LOVED the look of the quilted stud on the Hamilton. It was beautiful!! Let us know what you decided! 




fly_ladee said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> I´m new here!
> 
> I need your opinions! What should i buy! The quilted/micro stud Selma or the quilted/micro stud Hamilton??
> Does somebody have these two bags to show?? I just can´t decide..   I´m not a big fan of open bags like the hamilton, but it´s looking so nice! On the other hand, the Selma has the secure zipper! But is smaller I guess.. oh man..


----------



## cdtracing

vhelya said:


> Are u referring to which size of hamilton and selma? I have both medium selma satchel and hamilton. Both are nice bags but I think hamilton and selma can hold things more or less the same although selma seems smaller..Hamilton has folding on the side part make the space inside a bit narrower while selma has wings on the side so it create more space to put things inside.
> 
> My personal opinion, if this will be your 1st bag I will say selma. Selma is lighter, hamilton is a bit heavier due to the chain but it always have pros and cons for each design depending on what you really need [emoji4]
> 
> I love the microstuds hamilton, it is a very nice bag (love the one with microstuds only at the middle part [emoji5]&#65039 but i use selma more than hamilton due to the weight is lighter.



I agree.  I have both the Selma & the Hamilton in the large sizes.  The Selma is lighter in weight than the Hamilton.  They both carry about the same amount of stuff.  If this would be your fist bag, the Selma might be a better choice.  It's lighter & is a zip top.  It really comes down to what you're comfortable carrying.


----------



## fly_ladee

keishapie1973 said:


> I prefer the Selma. I just love the look and that it has a zipper closure.  I also love your Colette in your avatar.....




Oh, thank you so much!  The Colette is such a good good bag!! It´s a Wow! bag! 
Here in Germany, they have both bags, quilted/micro stud Selma and quilted/micro stud Hamilton on sale! 20% off each bag! Maybe, I take em both!


----------



## fly_ladee

fieldsinspring said:


> Ultimately it's up to you, what you love and will wear. I just saw both in Macy's and have to say I LOVED the look of the quilted stud on the Hamilton. It was beautiful!! Let us know what you decided!



Thank you!  And did the Selma look, lets say, less elegant to you than the Hamilton?
I could wear both! Wouldn´t have a problem with it!  but I must clear my mind to the fact that the Hamilton is an open bag.. never had one before.. did you get used to an open bag quickly, if you have one?


----------



## fly_ladee

vhelya said:


> If u mentioned about the zip, yes selma can be short but since it has wing, sometimes I will put thing like small umbrella on the wing side [emoji4]
> And yes I agree that it maybe selma can stuff more things (I just feel that due to the fold on the side of hamilton, it restrict me to open the bag quite wide)
> 
> I don't have any problem that the hamilton is open as I live in Singapore where it's considered as safe country [emoji16] but if you think you live in country where many pickpockets around then selma maybe a better options..
> But, although Hamilton is open, it has the a little flap and snap button and if u want to be safer, you can put your wallet or valuable things inside the zip pocket. Both hamilton and selma have a zip pocket inside [emoji4]
> 
> So, it really depend on your needs..I still do love hamilton because of the look, sometimes i felt that it's classier and i love the mix of chain strap and leather and also the cute lock [emoji1] although it make the bag heavier than selma..
> Good luck on your buy and have a good time to enjoy your shopping [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Thank you!!  Maybe I get both.. 20% off here..  i´m from Germany, still a safe country, hehe..and hopefully for a long long time!  you also explained it so well! Thank you so much dear!


----------



## fly_ladee

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  I have both the Selma & the Hamilton in the large sizes.  The Selma is lighter in weight than the Hamilton.  They both carry about the same amount of stuff.  If this would be your fist bag, the Selma might be a better choice.  It's lighter & is a zip top.  It really comes down to what you're comfortable carrying.




Thank you!  It was planned that I buy a micro stud/quilted bag and a Greenwich Satchel. cause they are beautiful too!  This will be a tough decesion! I´ll let y´all know what my final choice is!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jclaybo said:


> just brought the last large Selma in my store, pretty pleased right now
> 
> View attachment 3199729
> 
> 
> also picked up a cross body bag think it's a Jet Set. I haven't worn MK in a couple years so I have to refresh my memory lol



Very pretty! love the poofy.


----------



## cdtracing

fly_ladee said:


> Thank you!  It was planned that I buy a micro stud/quilted bag and a Greenwich Satchel. cause they are beautiful too!  This will be a tough decesion! I´ll let y´all know what my final choice is!



Be sure to post pictures of the one you get!


----------



## vhelya

fly_ladee said:


> Thank you!!  Maybe I get both.. 20% off here..  i´m from Germany, still a safe country, hehe..and hopefully for a long long time!  you also explained it so well! Thank you so much dear!




Oh that's great..I went to Munich last year, I think Germany quite safe place compared to when I went to Paris or Milan, I didn't really feel safe as when I was in Munich [emoji4]

Whatever you choose, I think you won't get wrong. Both are beautiful bags and you will definitely love them, of course every bag will have pros and cons [emoji4]
So please post your pic of your new beauty once you get it, we'll be very happy to see it [emoji6]


----------



## fly_ladee

cdtracing said:


> Be sure to post pictures of the one you get!



I will.  So, thank you again for your opinion! I´m excited what my choice will be..!


----------



## fly_ladee

vhelya said:


> Oh that's great..I went to Munich last year, I think Germany quite safe place compared to when I went to Paris or Milan, I didn't really feel safe as when I was in Munich [emoji4]
> 
> Whatever you choose, I think you won't get wrong. Both are beautiful bags and you will definitely love them, of course every bag will have pros and cons [emoji4]
> So please post your pic of your new beauty once you get it, we'll be very happy to see it [emoji6]



Thank you so much! I´m excited about my choosing, hehe 
Munich is a beautiful city! There is also a Michael Kors store there.. 
France is our neighbour. It´s sad to know that the people there must go through so much pain..! 
Well, I´ll let y´all know what I finally chose, when the decesion is made!


----------



## Corrie2103

Such gorgeous bags, I'm so excited to get mine for Christmas and officially be a part of The Sophisticated  Selma Club!


----------



## cny1941

Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]


----------



## omri

cny1941 said:


> [
> 
> Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]



Wow!Looks great!


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3201789
> 
> 
> Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]



I love this color combo especially with shw.  I wish it came in the large size.


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> Wow!Looks great!



Thank you [emoji4]





cdtracing said:


> I love this color combo especially with shw.  I wish it came in the large size.




I wish the same thing. This is the only medium Selma I have, love this color combo and with shw I have to get it. Don't know if we will see more of large Selma next year, seems like all large is going on clearance.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3201789
> 
> 
> Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]



Adorable! i love the colorblock bags.


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> I wish the same thing. This is the only medium Selma I have, love this color combo and with shw I have to get it. Don't know if we will see more of large Selma next year, seems like all large is going on clearance.



Yes, it does seem to be that all the larges are clearanced.  I went ahead & bought a large in Navy because I'm worried the large Selma is being fazed out.  I wish I could have gotten a color block like your medium one but it is what it is.  We'll just have to wait & see if the large Selma returns in the Spring.


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! i love the colorblock bags.




Thank you. Never thought of buying colorblock bag before glad I did. 



cdtracing said:


> Yes, it does seem to be that all the larges are clearanced.  I went ahead & bought a large in Navy because I'm worried the large Selma is being fazed out.  I wish I could have gotten a color block like your medium one but it is what it is.  We'll just have to wait & see if the large Selma returns in the Spring.




I should have bought the large navy while it's available. Now it's all gone  Well hope MK bring it back next year with shw. Really love to see navy in shw.


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. Never thought of buying colorblock bag before glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have bought the large navy while it's available. Now it's all gone  Well hope MK bring it back next year with shw. Really love to see navy in shw.



My navy has gold hardware.  It was the only one available.  Silver hardware on navy would have been awesome, tho.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> My navy has gold hardware.  It was the only one available.  Silver hardware on navy would have been awesome, tho.




I've got a large sophie so selma's slouchier cousin in navy with shw and it is a lovely combo which would look fab on a selma in navy as well.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3201789
> 
> 
> Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]




Lovely colours.  I never thought of colour block in Selma, till i got my large pearl grey and black with shw a couple of weeks ago.  I have been using it solidly ever since.

I would like to get a medium one as I only have a medium in electric blue i think it is and it is an ideal size for me for weekends.


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> My navy has gold hardware.  It was the only one available.  Silver hardware on navy would have been awesome, tho.



Navy with ghw is classy gorgeous. Just hoping to see more bags with shw next year &#128578;





trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely colours.  I never thought of colour block in Selma, till i got my large pearl grey and black with shw a couple of weeks ago.  I have been using it solidly ever since.
> 
> I would like to get a medium one as I only have a medium in electric blue i think it is and it is an ideal size for me for weekends.




Thank you. Pearl grey/black is nice neutral combo. I always love pearl grey. Electric blue is a must-have color, i have EB Cindy, loveee. 

I'm thinking of using my medium Selma on weekends too. I might need to add the purse organizer because inside pockets are really hard to reach. They barely fit the iPhone 6+ ::sobsob::


----------



## trefusisgirl

cny1941 said:


> Navy with ghw is classy gorgeous. Just hoping to see more bags with shw next year &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Pearl grey/black is nice neutral combo. I always love pearl grey. Electric blue is a must-have color, i have EB Cindy, loveee.
> 
> I'm thinking of using my medium Selma on weekends too. I might need to add the purse organizer because inside pockets are really hard to reach. They barely fit the iPhone 6+ ::sobsob::




Yes I have found that since getting my 6 plus the phone pocket on all my Kors bags isn't quite right now.  I got a large tech jet set wallet this week which my 6 plus fits perfectly in was chuffed to bits.  I tend to now use the large zip pocket in my Selmas for my phone as then I know it isn't getting damaged on the rest of the bag contents, or now I put in the wallet.  

Eb cindy sounds lovely and I hadn't seen pearl grey IRL till I got my colourblick Selma but I now want another bag in that colour all over.

Honestly, I need to stop lol.


----------



## *Jenn*

i picked up my steel gray medium selma from macy's today!!

she is lovely 

she joins aquamarine and pear,
but i saw iris (purple) and dark teal today, and i love them both as well!!
i have yet to see pearl gray in person yet, and i really want to to compare to steel gray


----------



## keishapie1973

*Jenn* said:


> i picked up my steel gray medium selma from macy's today!!
> 
> she is lovely
> 
> she joins aquamarine and pear,
> but i saw iris (purple) and dark teal today, and i love them both as well!!
> i have yet to see pearl gray in person yet, and i really want to to compare to steel gray



Sounds lovely. Please post pics....


----------



## cdtracing

*Jenn* said:


> i picked up my steel gray medium selma from macy's today!!
> 
> she is lovely
> 
> she joins aquamarine and pear,
> but i saw iris (purple) and dark teal today, and i love them both as well!!
> i have yet to see pearl gray in person yet, and i really want to to compare to steel gray



Be sure to post pictures of your new baby!  She sounds lovely!!!


----------



## feonalily

my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
now I have a winter color and a summer color.


----------



## cdtracing

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.



Very nice.  I love the colors!!


----------



## keishapie1973

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.



Gorgeous!!! I adore Selma's.....


----------



## myluvofbags

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.



Two terrific colors!


----------



## x_tina

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.


May be this will be my next wishlist. OMG. I'm really being addicted by MK right now. Somebody must help me for stop this.


----------



## cny1941

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I have found that since getting my 6 plus the phone pocket on all my Kors bags isn't quite right now.  I got a large tech jet set wallet this week which my 6 plus fits perfectly in was chuffed to bits.  I tend to now use the large zip pocket in my Selmas for my phone as then I know it isn't getting damaged on the rest of the bag contents, or now I put in the wallet.
> 
> Eb cindy sounds lovely and I hadn't seen pearl grey IRL till I got my colourblick Selma but I now want another bag in that colour all over.
> 
> Honestly, I need to stop lol.




Now I want to buy this wallet but I want shw. I have 3 wallets and they're all ghw. Oh..I need to stop too lol


----------



## cny1941

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.




Beautiful. Good choice of colors.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cny1941 said:


> Now I want to buy this wallet but I want shw. I have 3 wallets and they're all ghw. Oh..I need to stop too lol




They are on the MK website but I can't remember if they had any with shw.  I woould have preferred shw but as it was TK Maxx, I didn't have a choice.  I am really pleased with it as it is ideal to now just take that grocery shopping because it has the handle it gets slung over my wrist and I don't have to put my phone in my back pocket.  I forgot it was there the other day and it nearly went down the toilet pan!


----------



## trefusisgirl

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.




What a lovely thoughtful boyfriend you have.  They are both lovely colours.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## vhelya

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3201789
> 
> 
> Selma medium colorblock in navy/black with SHW [emoji4]




Beautiful color combo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vhelya

feonalily said:


> my boyfriend bought me a navy selma off ebay 33
> now I have a winter color and a summer color.




Love both colors [emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it does seem to be that all the larges are clearanced.  I went ahead & bought a large in Navy because I'm worried the large Selma is being fazed out.  I wish I could have gotten a color block like your medium one but it is what it is.  We'll just have to wait & see if the large Selma returns in the Spring.







cny1941 said:


> Thank you. Never thought of buying colorblock bag before glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have bought the large navy while it's available. Now it's all gone  Well hope MK bring it back next year with shw. Really love to see navy in shw.




Large selma definitely won't be phased out. Saw many clearance since selma is launched but only the seasonal designs such as grommet and jewel trim selmas I never seen them again.
As for the classic medium or large will always return as well as the color block.
Was a bit addicted to selma before but managed to stop after bought the 5th one [emoji13]
It has too many beautiful color and will never end if i want to keep buying new colors.

My favourite selma is the jewel trim and grommet selma. Glad to own both before both were phased out [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

vhelya said:


> Large selma definitely won't be phased out. Saw many clearance since selma is launched but only the seasonal designs such as grommet and jewel trim selmas I never seen them again.
> As for the classic medium or large will always return as well as the color block.
> Was a bit addicted to selma before but managed to stop after bought the 5th one [emoji13]
> It has too many beautiful color and will never end if i want to keep buying new colors.
> 
> My favourite selma is the jewel trim and grommet selma. Glad to own both before both were phased out [emoji4]




Many staple colors and season in large went clearance so that's why people believe it is being phased out


----------



## vhelya

paula3boys said:


> Many staple colors and season in large went clearance so that's why people believe it is being phased out




Hmmmm I see &#129300;


----------



## cdtracing

vhelya said:


> Large selma definitely won't be phased out. Saw many clearance since selma is launched but only the seasonal designs such as grommet and jewel trim selmas I never seen them again.
> As for the classic medium or large will always return as well as the color block.
> Was a bit addicted to selma before but managed to stop after bought the 5th one [emoji13]
> It has too many beautiful color and will never end if i want to keep buying new colors.
> 
> My favourite selma is the jewel trim and grommet selma. Glad to own both before both were phased out [emoji4]



You should post pics of your Selmas.  I own a black grommet.  Would have loved to have gotten a jeweled one but I waited too long & they were all gone too soon.


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> You should post pics of your Selmas.  I own a black grommet.  Would have loved to have gotten a jeweled one but I waited too long & they were all gone too soon.







Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger




Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma




Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]

Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
The true colors should be much better than in pic.

Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;

I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..

I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> You should post pics of your Selmas.  I own a black grommet.  Would have loved to have gotten a jeweled one but I waited too long & they were all gone too soon.




Jeweled trim selma came out first before the grommet and i also feel that it's gone very fast.

Grommet selma was so popular too back then and i never expect it's not in production anymore..
I love the grommet so much, only it's a bit heavy and maybe more suitable for certain occasions than everyday bag..But still it's gorgeous and i love it [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

vhelya said:


> View attachment 3204748
> 
> 
> Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3204749
> 
> 
> Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma
> 
> View attachment 3204750
> 
> 
> Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
> The true colors should be much better than in pic.
> 
> Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
> Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..
> 
> I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





vhelya said:


> Jeweled trim selma came out first before the grommet and i also feel that it's gone very fast.
> 
> Grommet selma was so popular too back then and i never expect it's not in production anymore..
> I love the grommet so much, only it's a bit heavy and maybe more suitable for certain occasions than everyday bag..But still it's gorgeous and i love it [emoji7]



Your Selmas are lovely.  The luggage grommet is a great year round bag; Glad you still want to keep it.  I had planned to get a coffee grommet but it was sold out before I could get one.  

I wanted to get a jeweled one but took too long to decide on a color.  Those sold out fast.  You have a great Selma family & the style is so classic.


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> Your Selmas are lovely.  The luggage grommet is a great year round bag; Glad you still want to keep it.  I had planned to get a coffee grommet but it was sold out before I could get one.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a jeweled one but took too long to decide on a color.  Those sold out fast.  You have a great Selma family & the style is so classic.




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
Yeah I think I should keep my luggage grommet selma as i won't be able to find it anymore now..

Not sure if the jeweled selma will come out again but I know that the studded selmas were ever phased out a while but now it's back again.

I actually love the microstuds too and also the selma with snakeskin on the wing part (this also no longer in market)..Though u missed the jeweled selma, I think MK will give another surprise for the selma design, see what unique design will come next [emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

vhelya said:


> View attachment 3204748
> 
> 
> Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3204749
> 
> 
> Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma
> 
> View attachment 3204750
> 
> 
> Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
> The true colors should be much better than in pic.
> 
> Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
> Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..
> 
> I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



What a pretty collection! i love the blue too lol.


----------



## cny1941

vhelya said:


> View attachment 3204748
> 
> 
> Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3204749
> 
> 
> Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma
> 
> View attachment 3204750
> 
> 
> Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
> The true colors should be much better than in pic.
> 
> Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
> Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..
> 
> I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Love all your Selmas. Gorgeous


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com has a bunch of Selmas on sale, plus an additional sale on top of that plus an extra 25% off (Code:FRIEND). Lots of different colors on sale. I tried to get the mini Raspberry, but it was sold out when I went to checkout.


----------



## DiamondsForever

vhelya said:


> View attachment 3204748
> 
> 
> Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3204749
> 
> 
> Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma
> 
> View attachment 3204750
> 
> 
> Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
> The true colors should be much better than in pic.
> 
> Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
> Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..
> 
> I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



You have such a pretty collection of Selmas! Love that you have the special editions: grommets, jewel etc. We are bag twins with large dark khaki. Such a gorgeous bag with so much space!


----------



## vhelya

HesitantShopper said:


> What a pretty collection! i love the blue too lol.




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;
That's my first love. I always remember how excited I was when I received her. I kept thinking she's gorgeous..



cny1941 said:


> Love all your Selmas. Gorgeous




Aaww thank you [emoji5]&#65039;



DiamondsForever said:


> You have such a pretty collection of Selmas! Love that you have the special editions: grommets, jewel etc. We are bag twins with large dark khaki. Such a gorgeous bag with so much space!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;
Isn't dark khaki color a very beautiful color? The first time I saw the color, I told myself I must get this [emoji13]


----------



## melissatrv

I think the jeweled Selmas were Dept Store exclusives.  My MK store did not have them when they were out but my local Dillards, Belk and Macys did.  Got mine at Belk last year in Fuchsia, for some reason was thinking about the powder blue today






vhelya said:


> Jeweled trim selma came out first before the grommet and i also feel that it's gone very fast.
> 
> Grommet selma was so popular too back then and i never expect it's not in production anymore..
> I love the grommet so much, only it's a bit heavy and maybe more suitable for certain occasions than everyday bag..But still it's gorgeous and i love it [emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

melissatrv said:


> I think the jeweled Selmas were Dept Store exclusives.  My MK store did not have them when they were out but my local Dillards, Belk and Macys did.  Got mine at Belk last year in Fuchsia, for some reason was thinking about the powder blue today




Hmmmm&#129300;, think abt it again i got mine from Macys 2 yrs back..
I paid full price for it but i had no regret at all, it's worth to buy as I couldn't find it in my country and it's a gorgeous bag..Many people praised it and asked me where to buy whenever I used the bag [emoji16]


----------



## melissatrv

Same here, even men will compliment the bag!






vhelya said:


> Hmmmm&#129300;, think abt it again i got mine from Macys 2 yrs back..
> I paid full price for it but i had no regret at all, it's worth to buy as I couldn't find it in my country and it's a gorgeous bag..Many people praised it and asked me where to buy whenever I used the bag [emoji16]


----------



## vhelya

melissatrv said:


> Same here, even men will compliment the bag!




Cool [emoji1]
It's indeed a gorgeous bag [emoji7] deserve for compliments [emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> View attachment 3204748
> 
> 
> Red grommet large selma & optic white grommet selma medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3204749
> 
> 
> Dark khaki large selma & powder blue jeweltrim medium selma
> 
> View attachment 3204750
> 
> 
> Luggage grommet large selma and excuse my favourite deep pink slim tech wristlet [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji16]
> The true colors should be much better than in pic.
> 
> Last bag I haven't used yet and i still leave it wrapped since I have the red grommet large selma already.
> Was always thinking whether to sell it but until now still in love with it and still wanna keep it too [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> My last purchase was more than a year ago and my first love is the jeweltrim medium selma in powder blue, until now that is still my favourite selma. It's been 2 yrs now I have it and it still look very new [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love the quality of the saffiano leather, it's strong and i don't really babying the bags but it still look new even until now..
> 
> I still have other bags bags like hamilton and sutton but selma is still my favourite design ever [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


 
You have a great collection of classic Selma styles.  I love them all.  Great variety and picks!


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> You have a great collection of classic Selma styles.  I love them all.  Great variety and picks!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;
I'm glad to have them all before they were phased out..

Everyone here made my day, thank u all for all your compliments to my selmas [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Christa72720

I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106




Too cute and such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## Christa72720

HeatherL said:


> Too cute and such a beautiful color!!!




Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106




What a cutie! You can put a lot in this crossbody.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106



 where did you find her Christa, she's a beauty!


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> where did you find her Christa, she's a beauty!




I had to order from Forzieri because they don't sell
it in Cinder in the US. It was on sale and it got here in three days!!


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! You can put a lot in this crossbody.




Yes! It fits a ton of stuff for a crossbody, and it fits my full size wallet [emoji1]


----------



## vhelya

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106




It's beautiful, congrats [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106


That really is a gorgeous color.  It looks great on the messenger.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> That really is a gorgeous color.  It looks great on the messenger.




Thanks!


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> I've been on the search for a smaller crossbody and decided to get my Large Cinder Selma a little sister since I am head over heels for this color. Cinder Selma Medium Messenger. [emoji7] Can't wait to take her out shopping with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208106




Wow..I just knew MK has Selma messenger in cinder. So beautiful this color is unique::


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> Wow..I just knew MK has Selma messenger in cinder. So beautiful this color is unique::




Thanks!


----------



## yellamour

I get my selma studd from bloom with this kind of problem 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm i alone see this line?!
I'm not satisfied, packet only in plastic bag, not wraped


----------



## MKbaglover

yellamour said:


> I get my selma studd from bloom with this kind of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211440
> 
> I'm i alone see this line?!
> I'm not satisfied, packet only in plastic bag, not wraped


I definitely see it and unfortunately I would say you should return this.  Some imperfections I can deal with , depending where they are, but his one is across the whole front of the bag and I don think it cn be fixed because it is saffiano.  It is a shame.


----------



## yellamour

I' m so disapointed [emoji26][emoji22]


----------



## BeachBagGal

yellamour said:


> I get my selma studd from bloom with this kind of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211440
> 
> I'm i alone see this line?!
> I'm not satisfied, packet only in plastic bag, not wraped



I saw the line going down the front before I even read your comment about it. Yes, this needs to be returned! It would drive me nuts.


----------



## yellamour

I was waiting for her 3 weeks! Definetly going back


----------



## cdtracing

yellamour said:


> I was waiting for her 3 weeks! Definetly going back



The line is obvious and I don't think this could be fixed.  Send this back as this is definitely a defect.


----------



## cny1941

yellamour said:


> View attachment 3211454
> 
> 
> I' m so disapointed [emoji26][emoji22]




Oh how sad. It's such a pretty bag. Hope you could find the replacement one.


----------



## melbo

yellamour said:


> I get my selma studd from bloom with this kind of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211440
> 
> I'm i alone see this line?!
> I'm not satisfied, packet only in plastic bag, not wraped



Gorgeous bag, but that line is such a shame. Someone folded that bag in such a way that it caused permanent damage. Shame on them. I hope you get a replacement that's in perfect condition.


----------



## Christa72720

Taking my Cinder Selma messenger out for some Christmas shopping!


----------



## melbo

Christa72720 said:


> Taking my Cinder Selma messenger out for some Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212128



Preeetty! Perfect bag for shopping and goes very well with your outfit!


----------



## Christa72720

melbo said:


> Preeetty! Perfect bag for shopping and goes very well with your outfit!




Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Christa72720 said:


> Taking my Cinder Selma messenger out for some Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212128



Love the bag & love the color!!


----------



## Christa72720

cdtracing said:


> Love the bag & love the color!!




Thanks!


----------



## Bootlover07

Christa72720 said:


> Taking my Cinder Selma messenger out for some Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212128




Love this color!!! I wish I could find a jet set crossbody on this color; I LOVE my Selma messenger.


----------



## Christa72720

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this color!!! I wish I could find a jet set crossbody on this color; I LOVE my Selma messenger.




Thanks! You might be able to find one in Europe, maybe through Farfetch. I had to buy both my Large Cinder Selma and this one from Farfetch and Forzieri. For some reason he didn't bring a lot of Cinder to the US, which is a shame because it's an amazing color!


----------



## allliison121

iHeartMK said:


> At some angles/lights, the medium looks darker than the large, idk why..


what is the smallest grayish bag on this?


----------



## trefusisgirl

allliison121 said:


> what is the smallest grayish bag on this?




Looks like a mini Selma messenger. They are such cute bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Looks like a mini Selma messenger. They are such cute bags.




I'd say it looks more like the Med Selma Messenger.


----------



## Christa72720

allliison121 said:


> what is the smallest grayish bag on this?




That is the medium Selma messenger


----------



## balenciagamama7

I only use my Selma (large) for work, but its great


----------



## bagsncakes

Girls, I need help. I see the dusty rose studded medium Selma with SHW on Bloomingdales on special, I can't see a real life picture of that bag. When I google, I only see the ones with gold hardware. Can anyone please tell me if they have seen one with silver hardware and what it looks like?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> Girls, I need help. I see the dusty rose studded medium Selma with SHW on Bloomingdales on special, I can't see a real life picture of that bag. When I google, I only see the ones with gold hardware. Can anyone please tell me if they have seen one with silver hardware and what it looks like?
> View attachment 3217220



I saw this at Macy's when I was in Miami! Its a lovely bag looks great with the silver studs. I was half tempted but bringing 3 Selma's back to the UK would have been a struggle!


----------



## *Jenn*

keishapie1973 said:


> sounds lovely. Please post pics....


 

 :d:d:d


----------



## *Jenn*

I actually exchanged my steel gray, because the "ORS" in Kors was slightly lower than the rest of the name, and it was driving me crazy! sounds anal retentive, but once I noticed it I couldn't stop seeing it!!

my new steel gray beauty should be delivered on Tuesday!!!


----------



## tnguyen87

Just purchased a large black one from Marshalls for $179. Debating if I want to keep or return it..


----------



## laurelenas

tnguyen87 said:


> Just purchased a large black one from Marshalls for $179. Debating if I want to keep or return it..




Classic beauty at a good price! Why are you debating it? Is it the style? The color? The price?


----------



## tnguyen87

laurelenas said:


> Classic beauty at a good price! Why are you debating it? Is it the style? The color? The price?



I had the gray grommet Selma a few years ago and used it for a while and gave it to my sister. So I'm wondering if I'll do the same again.


----------



## Minkette

Large Fuchsia Selma


----------



## nailgirl70

Mini selma


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Large Fuchsia Selma



That's a great bag to brighten up any day in any season!!!


----------



## cdtracing

nailgirl70 said:


> Mini selma



Oh, this is perfect!!  Love the matching shoes!!!


----------



## ubo22

nailgirl70 said:


> Mini selma


Perfect match!  So cute!


----------



## lovelystars

hi ladies,

how have all of your selmas held up?
i am thinking of purchasing 1, but has seen some selmas with the torn attached rings at the side (the place where you attach the long sling on the bag), therefore i am abit concerned about the lifespan of this bag, thank you!


----------



## nailgirl70

cdtracing said:


> Oh, this is perfect!!  Love the matching shoes!!!



Thank you!







ubo22 said:


> Perfect match!  So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

lovelystars said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> how have all of your selmas held up?
> i am thinking of purchasing 1, but has seen some selmas with the torn attached rings at the side (the place where you attach the long sling on the bag), therefore i am abit concerned about the lifespan of this bag, thank you!


If a Selma is going to break, that's where it would break (at the shoulder strap attachment D ring).  I've had my Selmas for a little over a year and they still look like new.  I've read that other posters have had their Selmas for years (4 years+) and haven't had any problems (still like new).  I think the Selma is pretty durable as long as you don't abuse it.  You should get one.


----------



## lovelystars

ubo22 said:


> If a Selma is going to break, that's where it would break (at the shoulder strap attachment D ring).  I've had my Selmas for a little over a year and they still look like new.  I've read that other posters have had their Selmas for years (4 years+) and haven't had any problems (still like new).  I think the Selma is pretty durable as long as you don't abuse it.  You should get one.




thanks for your reply! I am in the club!


----------



## lovelystars

after contemplating for quite awhile


----------



## Minkette

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 3225000
> View attachment 3225002
> 
> 
> after contemplating for quite awhile


Love the Selma!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 3225000
> View attachment 3225002
> 
> 
> after contemplating for quite awhile



Great choices you made! Both are lovely.


----------



## lovelystars

thanks ladies! do any of you girls wear your large Selma crossbody? mine looks weird/a tad bit too short. but that's maybe cause I am on the plus size side lol :/


----------



## cdtracing

lovelystars said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> how have all of your selmas held up?
> i am thinking of purchasing 1, but has seen some selmas with the torn attached rings at the side (the place where you attach the long sling on the bag), therefore i am abit concerned about the lifespan of this bag, thank you!





ubo22 said:


> If a Selma is going to break, that's where it would break (at the shoulder strap attachment D ring).  I've had my Selmas for a little over a year and they still look like new.  I've read that other posters have had their Selmas for years (4 years+) and haven't had any problems (still like new).  I think the Selma is pretty durable as long as you don't abuse it.  You should get one.



Like Ubo, I've owned my Selmas for over a year & they have held up well.  None of mine show stress at the shoulder strap D rings.  I agree with Ubo that the Selma is a very sturdy bag as long as it's not abused....pretty much the same with any well made bag.


----------



## ubo22

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 3225000
> View attachment 3225002
> 
> 
> after contemplating for quite awhile


 
Love your color choices!




lovelystars said:


> thanks ladies! do any of you girls wear your large Selma crossbody? mine looks weird/a tad bit too short. but that's maybe cause I am on the plus size side lol :/
> 
> View attachment 3225041


 
I'm tall, so had to add an extra couple holes to my leather shoulder strap to make the strap longer and now I can actually wear my Selmas cross-body if I want.  I don't, though, because I think the bag is too wide (in depth) for an every day cross-body bag.  I love to hand carry it (very comfortable in the hand) or shoulder strap carry it.


----------



## cny1941

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 3225000
> View attachment 3225002
> 
> 
> after contemplating for quite awhile




Congrats nice choice on both colors.


----------



## lovelystars

thanks ladies for your replies and opinions!  am so tempted to get the apple color now!


----------



## keishapie1973

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 3225000
> View attachment 3225002
> 
> 
> after contemplating for quite awhile



Very nice color choices. I agree that the Selma is very durable. Mine still looks new after lots of use. And, Apple is also gorgeous for a pop of color....


----------



## trefusisgirl

lovelystars said:


> thanks ladies! do any of you girls wear your large Selma crossbody? mine looks weird/a tad bit too short. but that's maybe cause I am on the plus size side lol :/
> 
> View attachment 3225041




I tend not to because I am plus sized and Not that tall, large busted and find that the strap is too short for it to sit comfortably on my body, it just doesn't hang right. i found the same with the medium messenger as well.  The only straps i've found long enough for crossbody wearing are on two different bedfords, the tassle and the flat crossbody.


----------



## cdtracing

lovelystars said:


> thanks ladies! do any of you girls wear your large Selma crossbody? mine looks weird/a tad bit too short. but that's maybe cause I am on the plus size side lol :/
> 
> View attachment 3225041



No, I don't wear mine crossbody.  I'm tall & I find the shoulder strap too short for crossbody wear.  I'm not a crossbody girl, anyway.  I've never had a problem carrying any of them as a shoulder bag.


----------



## coachluvver

Bought this beauty with Christmas money. [emoji3] It was on clearance at Dillards with an extra 40% off.


----------



## HeatherL

coachluvver said:


> Bought this beauty with Christmas money. [emoji3] It was on clearance at Dillards with an extra 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226038




Gorgeous!!! Plus you can't beat that deal! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachluvver said:


> Bought this beauty with Christmas money. [emoji3] It was on clearance at Dillards with an extra 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226038



Oh pretty color! fantastic deal!


----------



## cdtracing

coachluvver said:


> Bought this beauty with Christmas money. [emoji3] It was on clearance at Dillards with an extra 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226038



That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Selma seems to be my favourite MK bag. I have 4 at home and just bought the fifth one.


----------



## coachluvver

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!! Plus you can't beat that deal! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## coachluvver

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh pretty color! fantastic deal!




Thank you!


----------



## coachluvver

cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!!!




Thank you!


----------



## coachluvver

Hollywood Hills said:


> Selma seems to be my favourite MK bag. I have 4 at home and just bought the fifth one.




One of my faves too. I now have 3. [emoji51]


----------



## andral5

coachluvver said:


> Bought this beauty with Christmas money. [emoji3] It was on clearance at Dillards with an extra 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226038



B-e-a-utiful!! Is it burgundy or brown?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood Hills said:


> Selma seems to be my favourite MK bag. I have 4 at home and just bought the fifth one.




It is one if my favs to and like you I have more than one as there are so many gorgeous colours to choose from.  I would like to get a navy one with shw to add a classic colour to my collection. 

What colourway have you just bought?


----------



## Hollywood Hills

coachluvver said:


> One of my faves too. I now have 3. [emoji51]


Are they all the same style?

My 5 Selmas are all different:
-large lizard embossed (not saffiano)
-medium with grommets
-medium with studs
-medium
-medium (not saffiano)

My favourite out of the 5 would be the lizard embossed one, if it weren't the large size. I normally don't buy large bags, but this was so unique and in silver (i love everything silver )


----------



## Hollywood Hills

trefusisgirl said:


> It is one if my favs to and like you I have more than one as there are so many gorgeous colours to choose from.  I would like to get a navy one with shw to add a classic colour to my collection.
> 
> What colourway have you just bought?



Medium ballet (SHW) with studs. I also bought a matchinh wallet in the same colour, but in pebbled leather. I'll post a few pictures later today.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Here is a picture:


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322




Stunning, such a gorgeous colour.  The purse matches perfectly.  That will look lovely with so many outfit colours.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

trefusisgirl said:


> Stunning, such a gorgeous colour.  The purse matches perfectly.  That will look lovely with so many outfit colours.



I love neutral coloured outfit so the ballet colour will fit perfectly. It's still neutral but with a hint of colour. I'm sure it will be perfect, especially with beige and taupe.


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322




Gorgeous love love


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322


So pretty!  Ballet with silver studs is...so pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322



Very pretty...


----------



## laurelenas

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322




Love these, so pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322



Oh my goodness!!  
I think this is my dream bag! Where did you get her?!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> I think this is my dream bag! Where did you get her?!



In a store in Switzerland.

Bloomingdale's has it in stock:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ael michael kors selma&cm_kws_ac=kors+se&pn=1

Farfetch has it too:
http://www.farfetch.com/ch/shopping/women/item11223839.aspx

Dillard's has one with GHW:
http://www.dillards.com/p/michael-m...facetCache=pageSize=26&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322


Wow, I love this!! Ballet us a really pretty pink, I love the studs on this colour.


----------



## coachluvver

andral5 said:


> B-e-a-utiful!! Is it burgundy or brown?



Thank you! It's Merlot.


----------



## CK22

Oh my new navy Selma messenger arrived today, I can't figure out how to post a pic on the mobile site, but anyway I'm in love haha

I also bought the bi fold purse in cherry red, super happy x


----------



## melissatrv

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> I think this is my dream bag! Where did you get her?!




Haha, when I first saw the photo of the studded Ballet I thought of you! I love the way it looks with the silver studs


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> Haha, when I first saw the photo of the studded Ballet I thought of you! I love the way it looks with the silver studs



:giggles: you know my tastes well! Its really gorgeous and tempting!


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322



I love those silver studs with the Ballet color!  So feminine & stylish!!


----------



## bsonnenberg

Scored this beauty for $180 at Marshall's. I had a Pearl Grey with silver hw and never carried it. This one is way more me and I haven't stopped carrying it since... but it's a little heavier than I thought it'd be!


----------



## trefusisgirl

bsonnenberg said:


> Scored this beauty for $180 at Marshall's. I had a Pearl Grey with silver hw and never carried it. This one is way more me and I haven't stopped carrying it since... but it's a little heavier than I thought it'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233563




Classic colour which will never date.  I also love the sound of the pearl grey with shw what a shame u never carried it.  But if a bag isn't you, it just isn't is it.  I have a couple I regret buying now as they sit unused.


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> Classic colour which will never date.  I also love the sound of the pearl grey with shw what a shame u never carried it.  But if a bag isn't you, it just isn't is it.  I have a couple I regret buying now as they sit unused.




I have so many bags I just don't use and have started to sell them but now I don't know what I want in place of them! I have found myself buying lots of SLGs though lately and have decided that if I were to buy another MK bag ever again it'd probably be a Selma (messenger or satchel).


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> I have so many bags I just don't use and have started to sell them but now I don't know what I want in place of them! I have found myself buying lots of SLGs though lately and have decided that if I were to buy another MK bag ever again it'd probably be a Selma (messenger or satchel).




The Selma is such a classic style which will never date.  I have a few of them.

I have a collection of about 8-9 mulberry bags that I never use and a couple were used once or twice. I need to sell them on, but decided to stop selling on ebay due to unreliable buyers letting me down and high costs.

I then went in the loft to get the decs over xmas and discovered a whole range of unbranded leather bags that never get used, again they need to go! 

I think I could be a handbag addict lol.


----------



## Scooch

My one and only. Carrying today


----------



## MKbaglover

Scooch said:


> My one and only. Carrying today
> 
> View attachment 3234736


I love the red against the black, the charms look great on a Selma!


----------



## myluvofbags

Scooch said:


> My one and only. Carrying today
> 
> View attachment 3234736



Great bag, can't go wrong with black and the charms are perfect against it.


----------



## Hoanghai4784

bsonnenberg said:


> Scored this beauty for $180 at Marshall's. I had a Pearl Grey with silver hw and never carried it. This one is way more me and I haven't stopped carrying it since... but it's a little heavier than I thought it'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233563



Such a good bargain. Black is really a good choice


----------



## Hoanghai4784

Hollywood Hills said:


> Here is a picture:
> View attachment 3227320
> 
> View attachment 3227321
> 
> View attachment 3227322



Is there a strap coming with the bag?


----------



## MDT

Scooch said:


> My one and only. Carrying today
> 
> View attachment 3234736



So classy! I love the pop of red against the black.


----------



## LadyV

After recently joining the Hamilton club, I'm hoping to make a Selma my next bag purchase. Can anyone tell me if the merlot was made in the large size? I see a few on eBay from Italy so I wasn't sure if it was just an overseas exclusive color/size or if it was also made for the US too. 

I also have my eye on an Electric Blue (with gold hardware). I might need both but I gotta take it one step at a time... lol


----------



## MKbaglover

LadyV said:


> After recently joining the Hamilton club, I'm hoping to make a Selma my next bag purchase. Can anyone tell me if the merlot was made in the large size? I see a few on eBay from Italy so I wasn't sure if it was just an overseas exclusive color/size or if it was also made for the US too.
> 
> I also have my eye on an Electric Blue (with gold hardware). I might need both but I gotta take it one step at a time... lol




I'm not sure if the colour was in the US or not but Europe certainly seemed to get a much larger colour range in the Large Selma than the US last Season.  I think the US got a much wider range of colours in the Medium Selma than we did though!

You can't go wrong with a Selma purchase, I love my Selmas!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I saw a studded medium selma in dusty rose at Marshall's for $169 and it was absolutely stunning. I sold my dark dune selma and I've been loving dusty rose. But I don't need it! If someone is interested it's at Marshall's on La Jolla Village Drive in San Diego


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw a studded medium selma in dusty rose at Marshall's for $169 and it was absolutely stunning. I sold my dark dune selma and I've been loving dusty rose. But I don't need it! If someone is interested it's at Marshall's on La Jolla Village Drive in San Diego



Do you miss your dark dune Selma chick? Its such a great bag; don't think I could part with mine now, really love it been using it loads! 
Even took her to a new year wedding 2 weeks ago 

Is it Dusty Rose with silver studs that you were looking at? I saw that on sale in Macy's in Boston, was a bit of a temptation.


----------



## nickkyvintage

I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it. 

I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.

The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains. 

I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl


----------



## Nan246

Nice! Neutral colors go with everything, easy to carry too. Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it.
> 
> I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.
> 
> The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains.
> 
> I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl




Both lovely and the medium for delivered from us to uk for that price is fab.

We just don't get the best deals over here, very unfair!  But ebay can be great for a bargain sometimes, love it when there is a good buy on a kors.


----------



## omri

nickkyvintage said:


> I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it.
> 
> I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.
> 
> The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains.
> 
> I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl


Wonderful neutrals for a great price!)


----------



## DiamondsForever

nickkyvintage said:


> I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it.
> 
> I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.
> 
> The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains.
> 
> I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl



They're both gorgeous! Congratulations! Particularly loving the large cinder.


----------



## Christa72720

nickkyvintage said:


> I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it.
> 
> I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.
> 
> The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains.
> 
> I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl



I have the large Cinder as well and I absolutely love it!


----------



## cny1941

nickkyvintage said:


> I can join now! I've been hunting high and low for the right colour large and I finally found it.
> 
> I bought the medium steel grey in the Macy's F&F event before Christmas for £107 delivered including taxes to the UK.
> 
> The large Cinder is a recent purchase from flea bay for £199. Prices in Europe are so high but I think I got myself a couple of bargains.
> 
> I did buy a navy large one but I just didn't like the gold hardware, I'm much more of a SHW girl




Love them both look so nice with the shw.


----------



## Christa72720

Bringing out some bright colors today to help brighten this cold, gloomy day[emoji164][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> Bringing out some bright colors today to help brighten this cold, gloomy day[emoji164][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247128




I love the colour!  Definitely brightens up a dull day!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> I love the colour!  Definitely brightens up a dull day!




Thanks!


----------



## Confection10

My first Selma, in Mandarin .
My photos shows quite accurate colour, at least on my monitor (honestly ; IRL to my eyes it reminds more tomato than mandarin). It is very nice but not beats large Hamilton to me; I really love H's hardwares. I have also medium Hamilton top zip tote and it seems to be children of Hamilton and Selma. It has little bit similar shape as Selma and hardwares like Hamilton. I'll take comparison shot later today.


----------



## melbo

Confection10 said:


> My first Selma, in Mandarin .
> My photos shows quite accurate colour, at least on my monitor (honestly ; IRL to my eyes it reminds more tomato than mandarin). It is very nice but not beats large Hamilton to me; I really love H's hardwares. I have also medium Hamilton top zip tote and it seems to be children of Hamilton and Selma. It has little bit similar shape as Selma and hardwares like Hamilton. I'll take comparison shot later today.



Ooh you finally got it! Are you keeping it? I absolutely love this bag! I have in in large and it barely fits in my locker &#128514;!


----------



## Alexpuh

Hello ladies! I'm so happy to join TPF and that my first post is about this lovely brand!
I've got my first Selma medium messenger in *Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black*


What do you think?


----------



## keishapie1973

Confection10 said:


> My first Selma, in Mandarin .
> My photos shows quite accurate colour, at least on my monitor (honestly ; IRL to my eyes it reminds more tomato than mandarin). It is very nice but not beats large Hamilton to me; I really love H's hardwares. I have also medium Hamilton top zip tote and it seems to be children of Hamilton and Selma. It has little bit similar shape as Selma and hardwares like Hamilton. I'll take comparison shot later today.



It's gorgeous!!! You picked a great color for your first Selma....


----------



## keishapie1973

Alexpuh said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so happy to join TPF and that my first post is about this lovely brand!
> I've got my first Selma medium messenger in *Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black*
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I love dusty rose. Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Alexpuh

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!! You picked a great color for your first Selma....





keishapie1973 said:


> I love dusty rose. Welcome to the forum!!!!



Thank you so much for the welcome! 
I eyed also a tricolor mini selma that i think i'll get today...here are a little pricey (&#8364;160) but i might arrive a deal with the seller...the dusty rose ecru was such a deal (30% off &#8364;175)


----------



## Confection10

Thanks, melbo. Definately keeper! Selma just feels so small after wearing large H couple of weeks

keishapie, it wasn't easy to pick a colour I wanted most. Now I'm trying decide second one...

Here is my "red girls"; fuchsia n/s Hamilton, mandarin large Selma and chili medium Hamilton zip top.


----------



## melbo

Alexpuh said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so happy to join TPF and that my first post is about this lovely brand!
> I've got my first Selma medium messenger in *Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black*
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Very pretty! Welcome to tpf! Great choice for your first bag &#128522;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Alexpuh said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so happy to join TPF and that my first post is about this lovely brand!
> 
> I've got my first Selma medium messenger in *Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




Welcome to tof and what a great first bag. Love the Selma's and this colour combo is super cute.

Be aware, you won't stop at one lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Confection10 said:


> Thanks, melbo. Definately keeper! Selma just feels so small after wearing large H couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> keishapie, it wasn't easy to pick a colour I wanted most. Now I'm trying decide second one...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "red girls"; fuchsia n/s Hamilton, mandarin large Selma and chili medium Hamilton zip top.




Oh all of those are lovely colours particularly the one at the front, I want that style as it is so classy.


----------



## Alexpuh

trefusisgirl said:


> Welcome to tof and what a great first bag. Love the Selma's and this colour combo is super cute.
> 
> Be aware, you won't stop at one lol.



You are SO right!! I just got (after only 2 days of having the medium selma XD) a mini messenger perfect for the winter, is the tricolor Merlot, Cinder & Black!

Can't wait to have it in my hands!
I got via via ebay (this link http://www.ebay.it/itm/BNWT-Michael-Kors-Selma-Leather-Cross-Body-Bag/141876566025?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620074313%26meid%3Ddacf2f10835043dc997868016fae99eb%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D141840251235)

So i hope it will be nice!


----------



## a.tsao

love MK Selma!! Im currently using the black one for the winter  , love it so much so I got the Cherry and Blush color ;D


----------



## a.tsao

Medium and Large Selma in Blush

I think the medium is a bit small for me, but large is too bit IMO. Im 5'4, I find myself using the medium more as a daily bag, do you guys think medium look small on 5'4 girl?


----------



## keishapie1973

a.tsao said:


> Medium and Large Selma in Blush
> 
> I think the medium is a bit small for me, but large is too bit IMO. Im 5'4, I find myself using the medium more as a daily bag, do you guys think medium look small on 5'4 girl?



Nice Selma collection. I'm 5'4 and I use the medium Selma as an everyday bag.  I think it looks perfect on my frame.....


----------



## Alexpuh

melbo said:


> Very pretty! Welcome to tpf! Great choice for your first bag &#128522;



Thank you so much Melbo!! Happy to join this family (:


----------



## Sarah03

a.tsao said:


> love MK Selma!! Im currently using the black one for the winter  , love it so much so I got the Cherry and Blush color ;D




Beautiful collection!  Your color choices are so versatile. I think the medium is perfect for an5'4 person. I'm 5'2 & the medium is my favorite.


----------



## amethyst25

a.tsao said:


> love MK Selma!! Im currently using the black one for the winter  , love it so much so I got the Cherry and Blush color ;D




Lovely and classic color choices! These 3 + dark dune might be my favorite colors MK has put out so far.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Alexpuh said:


> You are SO right!! I just got (after only 2 days of having the medium selma XD) a mini messenger perfect for the winter, is the tricolor Merlot, Cinder & Black!
> 
> Can't wait to have it in my hands!
> I got via via ebay (this link http://www.ebay.it/itm/BNWT-Michael...ae99eb&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=141840251235)
> 
> So i hope it will be nice!




That's such nice colours as well and it looks stunning with the shw.

Oh dear, if u've already bought another one, I dreas how many u'll own by end of the year lol.  There are soooo many lovely ones around. I know I can't resist even though I need no more.  Some of the colours out at the moment are just so nice.  I love cinder, am also loving the pinks that are around.

I have been really good and bought nothing in 2016 (it sounds good but I know it isn't even end of Jan yet!). Oh no hold on, I have, I bought 3 MK pom charms, oh I thought I had done so well!!!!  Never mind, no bags as of yet.


----------



## a.tsao

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice Selma collection. I'm 5'4 and I use the medium Selma as an everyday bag.  I think it looks perfect on my frame.....


thank you for the quick reply ;D


----------



## a.tsao

Confection10 said:


> Thanks, melbo. Definately keeper! Selma just feels so small after wearing large H couple of weeks
> 
> keishapie, it wasn't easy to pick a colour I wanted most. Now I'm trying decide second one...
> 
> Here is my "red girls"; fuchsia n/s Hamilton, mandarin large Selma and chili medium Hamilton zip top.


beautiful collection!


----------



## a.tsao

amethyst25 said:


> Lovely and classic color choices! These 3 + dark dune might be my favorite colors MK has put out so far.


love dark dune too!!, too bad my local Macys doesn't have dark dune studded medium selma, but I might pick up medium Hamilton in dark dune


----------



## Pinkalicious

a.tsao said:


> love MK Selma!! Im currently using the black one for the winter  , love it so much so I got the Cherry and Blush color ;D



3 of my favorite colors! the black studded selma is to die forrrr


----------



## DiamondsForever

a.tsao said:


> Medium and Large Selma in Blush
> 
> I think the medium is a bit small for me, but large is too bit IMO. Im 5'4, I find myself using the medium more as a daily bag, do you guys think medium look small on 5'4 girl?



 this picture is tdf!
Where did you find large Blush Selma?
I think medium would look perfect on someone of your height. I'm nearly 5'10 and use my medium Selma's pretty much all the time at the moment. Large is great for work and when you have more to carry. Do you find the medium holds everything you need?


----------



## Alexpuh

trefusisgirl said:


> That's such nice colours as well and it looks stunning with the shw.
> 
> Oh dear, if u've already bought another one, I dreas how many u'll own by end of the year lol.  There are soooo many lovely ones around. I know I can't resist even though I need no more.  Some of the colours out at the moment are just so nice.  I love cinder, am also loving the pinks that are around.
> 
> I have been really good and bought nothing in 2016 (it sounds good but I know it isn't even end of Jan yet!). Oh no hold on, I have, I bought 3 MK pom charms, oh I thought I had done so well!!!!  Never mind, no bags as of yet.



Hahahah i totally feel you! Im a vivid Balenciaga lady (used to have more than 20 city bags) and Chanel, LV & Mulberry...last year i decided not to spend in any single bag so this year after the promise is done ...i took the plunge and went to check this love for MK Selma that many ladies here talk about. I cant be more agree with you ladies! Is a awesome, little price brand that looks like more than it actually you pay for (even if in EU they are a tad more expensive than in USA). 
The selma won my heart! But i PROMISE these will be my only ones for this year (we will see if i resist....i dont think so because i want another medium messenger maybe in navy or tan ) 

I love spy your collections of Selmas! I'm wondering how is compared with prada saffiano :shame:


----------



## Christa72720

Alexpuh said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so happy to join TPF and that my first post is about this lovely brand!
> I've got my first Selma medium messenger in *Dusty Rose/Ecru/Black*
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Love this color combo! Welcome!


----------



## a.tsao

DiamondsForever said:


> this picture is tdf!
> Where did you find large Blush Selma?
> I think medium would look perfect on someone of your height. I'm nearly 5'10 and use my medium Selma's pretty much all the time at the moment. Large is great for work and when you have more to carry. Do you find the medium holds everything you need?


Thanks for the reply  
Believe it or not, I got my large Selma at my local TJMaxx!! (Nov.2015)

Im a mom of 2 girls, and sometimes I don't want to carry their diaper bag, I'll just have 1 diaper, wipes, some snacks for them, thats why I find the medium is a bit small  otherwise the medium actually holds everything I need


----------



## a.tsao

Pinkalicious said:


> 3 of my favorite colors! the black studded selma is to die forrrr


Thank you


----------



## DiamondsForever

a.tsao said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Believe it or not, I got my large Selma at my local TJMaxx!! (Nov.2015)
> 
> Im a mom of 2 girls, and sometimes I don't want to carry their diaper bag, I'll just have 1 diaper, wipes, some snacks for them, thats why I find the medium is a bit small  otherwise the medium actually holds everything I need



Wow the large must have been a bargain? Its quite unusual to see Blush Selma in large. The only place I've ever seen it was Selfridge's in central London. It cost the equivalent of nearly $500!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Look how scratched up one of the feet on my Dark Dune Selma has become!!  the rest of it looks like new but I hate looking at this.


----------



## ilysukixD

What do you ladies think about my newest addition, my Mini Selma in Blossom? I already have two other mini Selma but both in black. I have been wanted a pastel pink in my collection until I stumble on this one of kind deal on eBay. It was listed for $50 and had best offered available and I took the chance and offered $40 and the seller agreed!!! The tag is still attached to the bag but the cross body strap is missing. This is not a big concern since I have a lot of straps from my other MK bag. Can't wait to rock this on valentine week. This would be lovely as a daytime and night time bag.
I attached my fuchsia strap, what do you think?


Matching with my Hello Kitty inspired nails.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> What do you ladies think about my newest addition, my Mini Selma in Blossom? I already have two other mini Selma but both in black. I have been wanted a pastel pink in my collection until I stumble on this one of kind deal on eBay. It was listed for $50 and had best offered available and I took the chance and offered $40 and the seller agreed!!! The tag is still attached to the bag but the cross body strap is missing. This is not a big concern since I have a lot of straps from my other MK bag. Can't wait to rock this on valentine week. This would be lovely as a daytime and night time bag.
> I attached my fuchsia strap, what do you think?
> View attachment 3249403
> 
> Matching with my Hello Kitty inspired nails.
> View attachment 3249404



soooo cute! I love the fuschia strap with it. I think a peanut or luggage strap would also be so cute. or white! the combinations are endless.

I saw pastel pink at marshalls... a small cynthia (so adorable) and a studded medium selma. I was tempted, but I held back as I don't need any bags -- but pastel pink is my fave pink of all time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> What do you ladies think about my newest addition, my Mini Selma in Blossom? I already have two other mini Selma but both in black. I have been wanted a pastel pink in my collection until I stumble on this one of kind deal on eBay. It was listed for $50 and had best offered available and I took the chance and offered $40 and the seller agreed!!! The tag is still attached to the bag but the cross body strap is missing. This is not a big concern since I have a lot of straps from my other MK bag. Can't wait to rock this on valentine week. This would be lovely as a daytime and night time bag.
> I attached my fuchsia strap, what do you think?
> View attachment 3249403
> 
> Matching with my Hello Kitty inspired nails.
> View attachment 3249404




So cute!!! I think the fuchsia strap looks super fun with it! [emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Look how scratched up one of the feet on my Dark Dune Selma has become!!  the rest of it looks like new but I hate looking at this.




I think all MK feet scratch pretty easy


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Look how scratched up one of the feet on my Dark Dune Selma has become!!  the rest of it looks like new but I hate looking at this.







paula3boys said:


> I think all MK feet scratch pretty easy




+1. Just remember it is better to have scratches on the feet instead of your bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> +1. Just remember it is better to have scratches on the feet instead of your bag!



+2. I'm always scanning my bags for scratches and they all still look great. I never notice the feet....


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> +1. Just remember it is better to have scratches on the feet instead of your bag!


 


keishapie1973 said:


> +2. I'm always scanning my bags for scratches and they all still look great. I never notice the feet....


 
+3  Who cares about the feet?!


----------



## a.tsao

ilysukixD said:


> What do you ladies think about my newest addition, my Mini Selma in Blossom? I already have two other mini Selma but both in black. I have been wanted a pastel pink in my collection until I stumble on this one of kind deal on eBay. It was listed for $50 and had best offered available and I took the chance and offered $40 and the seller agreed!!! The tag is still attached to the bag but the cross body strap is missing. This is not a big concern since I have a lot of straps from my other MK bag. Can't wait to rock this on valentine week. This would be lovely as a daytime and night time bag.
> I attached my fuchsia strap, what do you think?
> View attachment 3249403
> 
> Matching with my Hello Kitty inspired nails.
> View attachment 3249404




SO CUTE!!!! love the color!!


----------



## a.tsao

DiamondsForever said:


> Look how scratched up one of the feet on my Dark Dune Selma has become!!  the rest of it looks like new but I hate looking at this.



Oh no... ;/ I'd sad too, but its ok.. at least its on the bottom, can't really see it!
the bag is still beautiful!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> I think all MK feet scratch pretty easy





Sarah03 said:


> +1. Just remember it is better to have scratches on the feet instead of your bag!





keishapie1973 said:


> +2. I'm always scanning my bags for scratches and they all still look great. I never notice the feet....





ubo22 said:


> +3  Who cares about the feet?!



 thanks girls, I'll stop worrying about the state of the feet! You're all absolutely right. Bags go through airport style security at my work everyday, so its a miracle only the feet are scratched!


----------



## DiamondsForever

a.tsao said:


> Oh no... ;/ I'd sad too, but its ok.. at least its on the bottom, can't really see it!
> the bag is still beautiful!!



Thanks a.tsao! Yes love Dark Dune, its only me that worries about the feet, everyone else admires the colour! Interestingly the feet on my large Selma are in much better condition...they seem to hold up better.


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> soooo cute! I love the fuschia strap with it. I think a peanut or luggage strap would also be so cute. or white! the combinations are endless.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw pastel pink at marshalls... a small cynthia (so adorable) and a studded medium selma. I was tempted, but I held back as I don't need any bags -- but pastel pink is my fave pink of all time!




 i don't have any neutral color strap, so it was either pink or black. I couldn't wait till Valentine's Day and wore this out today!!






BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!!! I think the fuchsia strap looks super fun with it! [emoji3]



 Hehes thank you so much!



a.tsao said:


> SO CUTE!!!! love the color!!




Thank you


----------



## Nan246

Yes so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> i don't have any neutral color strap, so it was either pink or black. I couldn't wait till Valentine's Day and wore this out today!!
> 
> View attachment 3251563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehes thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Okay that totally looks cute on you!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> i don't have any neutral color strap, so it was either pink or black. I couldn't wait till Valentine's Day and wore this out today!!
> 
> View attachment 3251563
> 
> 
> Hehes thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you




Adorable!!!!!! You sure look ready for Valentine's Day!


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> i don't have any neutral color strap, so it was either pink or black. I couldn't wait till Valentine's Day and wore this out today!!
> 
> View attachment 3251563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehes thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Omg love it! You look so cute in pink!


----------



## bagsncakes

I bought this cherry Selma from Bloomingdales 1.5 months ago, never received it and Bloomigndales has given me a really bad time. I still have not received the bag not my money back. Luckily, paid with PayPal, and I have disputed a claim with PayPal so hopefully recover my money. 

As I loved the color in stock photo, I really really wanted to get this bag, so I ordered from reebonz and receive today, but disappointed with the color, it's too dark. I wanted a bright blue based red like in stock photos. 

Have taken this pic in natural light in front if the window. It's a DARK red &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Mariamshah said:


> I bought this cherry Selma from Bloomingdales 1.5 months ago, never received it and Bloomigndales has given me a really bad time. I still have not received the bag not my money back. Luckily, paid with PayPal, and I have disputed a claim with PayPal so hopefully recover my money.
> 
> As I loved the color in stock photo, I really really wanted to get this bag, so I ordered from reebonz and receive today, but disappointed with the color, it's too dark. I wanted a bright blue based red like in stock photos.
> 
> Have taken this pic in natural light in front if the window. It's a DARK red &#9785;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3254648




Oh that is such a shame when you waited so patiently they didn't send it and then you found it somewhere else and it isn't how you wished.  It's so difficult to tell in photos the true colours sometimes.

Are you returning it?  Really hope you find the colour you want.


----------



## Alexpuh

Just got my second Selma. This time i bought the Mini messenger in block color Merlot/Cinder/Black





So excited!! When it arrived i thought it was smaller and actually is quite roomy and you can put a lot of stuff


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexpuh said:


> Just got my second Selma. This time i bought the Mini messenger in block color Merlot/Cinder/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!! When it arrived i thought it was smaller and actually is quite roomy and you can put a lot of stuff



What a cutie! I love my minis too!


----------



## keishapie1973

Alexpuh said:


> Just got my second Selma. This time i bought the Mini messenger in block color Merlot/Cinder/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!! When it arrived i thought it was smaller and actually is quite roomy and you can put a lot of stuff



Very cute!!! I love the color combo....


----------



## Alexpuh

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! I love the color combo....





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! I love my minis too!




So so cute! Now i'll try to stop because i bought also the selma medium in dusty rose, ecru and black and if it dont put myself a ban i will be full of selmas around the house :lolots:

Even if i could get a mono colour one...for example black with silver studs or simply black XD


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexpuh said:


> So so cute! Now i'll try to stop because i bought also the selma medium in dusty rose, ecru and black and if it dont put myself a ban i will be full of selmas around the house :lolots:
> 
> Even if i could get a mono colour one...for example black with silver studs or simply black XD



LOL. Yeah they can be addicting! I have two minis and a reg messenger. They come in such  fun colors too.


----------



## Alexpuh

BeachBagGal said:


> LOL. Yeah they can be addicting! I have two minis and a reg messenger. They come in such  fun colors too.




Very fun! I love also one of those new colours, the sort of acquamarina that i dont remember the name!
Can't stop now


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexpuh said:


> Very fun! I love also one of those new colours, the sort of acquamarina that i dont remember the name!
> Can't stop now



I love aquamarine! Post a pic..would love to see.


----------



## bagsncakes

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is such a shame when you waited so patiently they didn't send it and then you found it somewhere else and it isn't how you wished.  It's so difficult to tell in photos the true colours sometimes.
> 
> Are you returning it?  Really hope you find the colour you want.




Nope, not returning. Return means paying return postage which I don't like doing. I'll think about it for a few days and sell it off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A new color...


----------



## cattyy

I bought my first Michael Kors in Selma studded medium messenger and colour is Tulip. 

I so love it! I hope you can se the picture what I added.


----------



## ubo22

cattyy said:


> I bought my first Michael Kors in Selma studded medium messenger and colour is Tulip.
> 
> I so love it! I hope you can se the picture what I added.


That tulip color is very pretty.  Great picture and bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

cattyy said:


> I bought my first Michael Kors in Selma studded medium messenger and colour is Tulip.
> 
> I so love it! I hope you can se the picture what I added.



Gorgeous color.....


----------



## accessorygirl2

Picked up another large Selma at TJ Maxx. I got my luggage Selma 2 years ago and was happy to get the black before the large ones disappear for good.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cattyy said:


> I bought my first Michael Kors in Selma studded medium messenger and colour is Tulip.
> 
> I so love it! I hope you can se the picture what I added.



Cute! Love the studs!


----------



## andral5

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3258331
> 
> Picked up another large Selma at TJ Maxx. I got my luggage Selma 2 years ago and was happy to get the black before the large ones disappear for good.



I must have really bad luck.... Out TJ maxx or Marshall's have only a few leather MKs and not the ones I love. The rest are pvc ones I don't really like.


----------



## Nickeywonder

Hi, I'm Nickey and I'm a MK-aholic!  Here is another video from my YT  channel about my MK Selma's and their different sizes. LOVE LOVE LOVE  the red/black one.. Let me know what you think!

https://youtu.be/Mxw9S4RYkcw


----------



## Ness7386

Nickeywonder said:


> Hi, I'm Nickey and I'm a MK-aholic!  Here is another video from my YT  channel about my MK Selma's and their different sizes. LOVE LOVE LOVE  the red/black one.. Let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mxw9S4RYkcw


I watched it and adored your Selma's.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ness7386

a.tsao said:


> SO CUTE!!!! love the color!!


Cute color combo!


----------



## smileydimples

My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies
> View attachment 3263794
> View attachment 3263795
> View attachment 3263796
> View attachment 3263797



Love this!!  so pretty with the shimmer and SHW! What a fab spring / summer bag.


----------



## melissatrv

I haven't seen the one with sparkles, wow that really adds something!




smileydimples said:


> My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies
> View attachment 3263794
> View attachment 3263795
> View attachment 3263796
> View attachment 3263797


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies
> View attachment 3263794
> View attachment 3263795
> View attachment 3263796
> View attachment 3263797



I saw this baby in Selfridge's and I wont tell you the dollar amount it cost there, was crazy. You got a fab deal!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw this baby in Selfridge's and I wont tell you the dollar amount it cost there, was crazy. You got a fab deal!




Wow craziness thank you .. I was excited I found her since she was the only one sitting there.



melissatrv said:


> I haven't seen the one with sparkles, wow that really adds something!



Yes it does.. She's quite unique 



DiamondsForever said:


> Love this!!  so pretty with the shimmer and SHW! What a fab spring / summer bag.




Thank you .. I agree I am looking forward to wearing her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies
> View attachment 3263794
> View attachment 3263795
> View attachment 3263796
> View attachment 3263797




Beautiful!


----------



## iheart_purses

smileydimples said:


> My new medium Selma in ballet but it has metallic shine to it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] got her on sale at nordies
> View attachment 3263794
> View attachment 3263795
> View attachment 3263796
> View attachment 3263797



Beautiful, you are so lucky to find that I am a sucker for Selmas


----------



## Minkette

Drooling...over the metallic Selma...


----------



## Miss_Elle

My new Medium Selma Studded Messenger purchased on holiday in Berlin


----------



## DiamondsForever

Miss_Elle said:


> My new Medium Selma Studded Messenger purchased on holiday in Berlin



Beautiful photos! 

Can I ask which colour this is please? Which MK did you go to in Berlin? I had fun shopping in Kurfurstendamm last year.


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Drooling...over the metallic Selma...



I drooled too that's why I had to have her she's just unique [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



iheart_purses said:


> Beautiful, you are so lucky to find that I am a sucker for Selmas




Thank you ...I was so happy it was there 


Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

Miss_Elle said:


> My new Medium Selma Studded Messenger purchased on holiday in Berlin




What color is this


----------



## Miss_Elle

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> Can I ask which colour this is please? Which MK did you go to in Berlin? I had fun shopping in Kurfurstendamm last year.


Thank you ever so much  The colour is officially called Tulip. The bag looks lighter on my photographs, it's a bit darker in real life  Like a dusky rose pink. I bought it from the Michael Kors store in Hackescher Markt, it's only a small shop but has plenty of beautiful stock to choose from


----------



## Miss_Elle

smileydimples said:


> What color is this


It's the colour Tulip  It's a bit darker in real life, the bag looks lighter on my photographs


----------



## DiamondsForever

Miss_Elle said:


> Thank you ever so much  The colour is officially called Tulip. The bag looks lighter on my photographs, it's a bit darker in real life  Like a dusky rose pink. I bought it from the Michael Kors store in Hackescher Markt, it's only a small shop but has plenty of beautiful stock to choose from



 I know the store you mean, I went to that one as well. I thought the colour was pale pink from last year! Lol.

Beautiful pictures. You're all ready for spring now. Have you worn her yet?


----------



## cbarber1123

My new to me large Selma in neon pink &#128525;


----------



## Stephg

Just ordered a ballet medium Selma. Can't wait to get her!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.


----------



## Nan246

reginaPhalange said:


> Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.



Nice price! Wish I live in Canada. I find that the medium Selma is too small for me like a messenger bag. The large is too large for me with my short and stout frame! But, the medium is easier to carry but it didn't hold all my junk! I have several of both. I also don't like the flimsy strap on the Selma. Lol guess the Selma is not my favorite style but I do like the look.


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.




Wow I think they are being a bit misguided there. I feel large are ideal for work and use my collection of them for this purpose all the time.  I have a medium and rarely use it.  

That is a great reduction and it seems like the advice at the moment to us all is snap them up whilst we can.  Right, just off to see what ones I can find lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.



Interesting.  When I'm out, I do see more of the medium Selma. I find that it's more practical as an everyday bag. I carry my large when I need to carry more junk. I do think that what's popular on the purse forum is not what's popular in real life. Often, the views of the members here are skewed by a few...


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Interesting.  When I'm out, I do see more of the medium Selma. I find that it's more practical as an everyday bag. I carry my large when I need to carry more junk. I do think that what's popular on the purse forum is not what's popular in real life. Often, the views of the members here are skewed by a few...




+1 

Though I do very much prefer the large over medium Selma. What I see on here is not what I see people wearing where I live. [emoji16]


----------



## LadyV

reginaPhalange said:


> Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.


 
Wow, good to know. Thanks!


Is the large discontinued in the U.S.? I don't see it on the Canadian or American site anymore. Perhaps some American TPFers need to make a trip over the border. The exchange rate is in your favor.


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> Large Selmas at MK lifestyle stores are on sale in Canada plus an additional 25% off the sale price. The large is being phased out but if there is popular demand they may bring it back. Apparently the medium does much better than the large although the views of members on tPF (as well as my personal opinion) seem to state otherwise.







Nan246 said:


> Nice price! Wish I live in Canada. I find that the medium Selma is too small for me like a messenger bag. The large is too large for me with my short and stout frame! But, the medium is easier to carry but it didn't hold all my junk! I have several of both. I also don't like the flimsy strap on the Selma. Lol guess the Selma is not my favorite style but I do like the look.







trefusisgirl said:


> Wow I think they are being a bit misguided there. I feel large are ideal for work and use my collection of them for this purpose all the time.  I have a medium and rarely use it.
> 
> That is a great reduction and it seems like the advice at the moment to us all is snap them up whilst we can.  Right, just off to see what ones I can find lol.







keishapie1973 said:


> Interesting.  When I'm out, I do see more of the medium Selma. I find that it's more practical as an everyday bag. I carry my large when I need to carry more junk. I do think that what's popular on the purse forum is not what's popular in real life. Often, the views of the members here are skewed by a few...







bellevie0891 said:


> +1
> 
> Though I do very much prefer the large over medium Selma. What I see on here is not what I see people wearing where I live. [emoji16]




I totally prefer large over medium; the medium is more of an everyday bag but it seems more like a small to me. I'm very petite and I don't like how it looks on me lol! That being said, I don't carry my large often at all because I have other pretty bags that are more convenient. I don't really need it for work because I'm a teacher and I carry a different work bag anyway. I don't see a lot of Selma's, Sutton's, or Riley's where I live (Dallas). I see them occasionally, but I see jet sets all the time. It's so funny because the bags I carry are very popular in the forum but I never see them in real life [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I totally prefer large over medium; the medium is more of an everyday bag but it seems more like a small to me. I'm very petite and I don't like how it looks on me lol! That being said, I don't carry my large often at all because I have other pretty bags that are more convenient. I don't really need it for work because I'm a teacher and I carry a different work bag anyway. I don't see a lot of Selma's, Sutton's, or Riley's where I live (Dallas). I see them occasionally, but I see jet sets all the time. It's so funny because the bags I carry are very popular in the forum but I never see them in real life [emoji23][emoji23]



Bootlover I need your advice please. Where is the best shopping in Dallas? I'm going to be over in a few weeks, can't wait.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sorry to be off topic with my last post!

I also find the medium Selma more practical as an everyday bag. Its the sort of size bag I'll carry both in the week and at the weekend. If I use my large Selma in the week I feel the need to change out of it at the weekend.

The large has better organisation with the accessible internal pockets. The internal pockets on the medium should have been placed lower, they're rather inaccessible.

We still have lots of large Selma's over here in Europe, but they're crazy expensive unless you live near Trefusis Girls TK Maxx (which sadly I don't!)


----------



## DiamondsForever

Stephg said:


> Just ordered a ballet medium Selma. Can't wait to get her!



Ooh looking forward to seeing pictures when she arrives


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Bootlover I need your advice please. Where is the best shopping in Dallas? I'm going to be over in a few weeks, can't wait.




North Park and the Galleria are our two best malls! I'd also suggest the Nordstrom Rack that's across from North Park!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> North Park and the Galleria are our two best malls! I'd also suggest the Nordstrom Rack that's across from North Park!



Ah I'm on your wavelength. Told DH to build a day at North Park into the itinerary 

Will suggest a visit to the Galleria as well!

North Park looks like it has everything


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Ah I'm on your wavelength. Told DH to build a day at North Park into the itinerary
> 
> 
> 
> Will suggest a visit to the Galleria as well!
> 
> 
> 
> North Park looks like it has everything




It really does! I prefer North Park! There's a nice shopping center across the highway (where the Nordstrom Rack is) that has a bunch of stores too!


----------



## SillyPooch

My very first Selma, definitely won't be the last!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry to be off topic with my last post!
> 
> 
> 
> I also find the medium Selma more practical as an everyday bag. Its the sort of size bag I'll carry both in the week and at the weekend. If I use my large Selma in the week I feel the need to change out of it at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> The large has better organisation with the accessible internal pockets. The internal pockets on the medium should have been placed lower, they're rather inaccessible.
> 
> 
> 
> We still have lots of large Selma's over here in Europe, but they're crazy expensive unless you live near Trefusis Girls TK Maxx (which sadly I don't!)




Lol, they haven't had Selma's for a while, still a lot of MK but I am being good.  They have had kate spade recently as well.


----------



## Nan246

SillyPooch said:


> My very first Selma, definitely won't be the last!


She is a cutie pie with a lovely charm!


----------



## Scooch

Finally got my dream Selma....large pearl grey with silver hardware! Hope she gets here fast!!! Will post pics


----------



## Bootlover07

Scooch said:


> Finally got my dream Selma....large pearl grey with silver hardware! Hope she gets here fast!!! Will post pics




Woo hoo, congrats!!! I have this bag and its beautiful!


----------



## melissatrv

I have not seen this IRL but in pics it looks rosegold.  Do you think it looks rosegold.  I like that color so I am curious.  Thanks






smileydimples said:


> Wow craziness thank you .. I was excited I found her since she was the only one sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.. She's quite unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .. I agree I am looking forward to wearing her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Minkette

Dear Michael Kors,

Please bring back the large Selma!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Dear Michael Kors,
> 
> 
> 
> Please bring back the large Selma!




Amen [emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I have not seen this IRL but in pics it looks rosegold.  Do you think it looks rosegold.  I like that color so I am curious.  Thanks



Yes it does look like rose gold


----------



## Christa72720

cbarber1123 said:


> My new to me large Selma in neon pink &#128525;



Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> I totally prefer large over medium; the medium is more of an everyday bag but it seems more like a small to me. I'm very petite and I don't like how it looks on me lol! That being said, I don't carry my large often at all because I have other pretty bags that are more convenient. I don't really need it for work because I'm a teacher and I carry a different work bag anyway. I don't see a lot of Selma's, Sutton's, or Riley's where I live (Dallas). I see them occasionally, but I see jet sets all the time. It's so funny because the bags I carry are very popular in the forum but I never see them in real life [emoji23][emoji23]



I'm also petite and a teacher in ca! Lol I don't see any teachers on my staff carrying mks. They questioned the authenticity of my bags. I gave them the proof and a lesson on fakes vs. authentic. I live in a semi-affluent place and saw people with mks all the time. Mostly jet set totes, some sutton and selmas. I recognized a Miranda once. Lol lots of designer bags at church! Mostly lvs and tbs, tons of coach bags. I love the large Selma but they are so big on me, but I still use them.  The med is so small I can't fit all my stuff in it. I have like 4 but use them very little. Anyways , I love anything mk.


----------



## cbarber1123

SillyPooch said:


> My very first Selma, definitely won't be the last!



What color is this bag? It's beautiful.


----------



## SillyPooch

cbarber1123 said:


> What color is this bag? It's beautiful.


It's Dark Dune the Goddess!


----------



## reginaPhalange

SillyPooch said:


> My very first Selma, definitely won't be the last!




Your DD selma looks so much darker than mine, similar to the colour displayed online. I feel like mine looks "faded" and is duller. Congrats on your selma, it's my fav MK bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

I was at Macy's today and they had a medium Selma in dove. I wish I'd been carrying my Pearl grey because I swear they're the same color! The dove seems more translucent and silvery but if you already have Pearl grey I think you're good. On another note I love how a lot of these new spring colors have silver hardware!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Macy's today and they had a medium Selma in dove. I wish I'd been carrying my Pearl grey because I swear they're the same color! The dove seems more translucent and silvery but if you already have Pearl grey I think you're good. On another note I love how a lot of these new spring colors have silver hardware!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277715




So cute! I didn't see dove at my Macy's yesterday. But I saw lilac Selma and it was gorgeous. I thought I was over selmas but I'm loving lilac, dove, pastel pink on Selma


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> So cute! I didn't see dove at my Macy's yesterday. But I saw lilac Selma and it was gorgeous. I thought I was over selmas but I'm loving lilac, dove, pastel pink on Selma




Right?! Pastels don't look good with my skin tone but I love all theses Easter colors lol!! I actually thought the dove was Pearl grey, which is on sale online, and I only realized it was dove when I checked the tag. I was leaning towards the Pearl grey Sutton but I just love how sophisticated the Selma is. And I also like that the medium seems really easy to carry.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Macy's today and they had a medium Selma in dove. I wish I'd been carrying my Pearl grey because I swear they're the same color! The dove seems more translucent and silvery but if you already have Pearl grey I think you're good. On another note I love how a lot of these new spring colors have silver hardware!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277715



Great photo love! Dove looks beautiful, will be checking that out. What did you prefer, Dove or Pearl Grey?


----------



## Bootlover07

I prefer Pearl grey, only because it's more grey. It's already pretty light and dove is just a tiny bit lighter. Both are gorgeous though; if I didn't already have pearly grey dove would be a great substitute


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Right?! Pastels don't look good with my skin tone but I love all theses Easter colors lol!! I actually thought the dove was Pearl grey, which is on sale online, and I only realized it was dove when I checked the tag. I was leaning towards the Pearl grey Sutton but I just love how sophisticated the Selma is. And I also like that the medium seems really easy to carry.




I really want a studded medium Selma in pastel pink, blush, or pearl grey! I don't need one but it would be nice to have haha maybe if I decided to let a bag go. Still trying to sell a Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## cbarber1123

SillyPooch said:


> It's Dark Dune the Goddess!



I love this color&#128149;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I prefer Pearl grey, only because it's more grey. It's already pretty light and dove is just a tiny bit lighter. Both are gorgeous though; if I didn't already have pearly grey dove would be a great substitute



It will be interesting to see Dove and Pearl grey side by side for comparison. I like the sound of Dove being slightly more silver. Both useful shades!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I really want a studded medium Selma in pastel pink, blush, or pearl grey! I don't need one but it would be nice to have haha maybe if I decided to let a bag go. Still trying to sell a Rebecca Minkoff!



Didn't you have a Pale Pink MK last year P? Am sure I remember you selling it as too salmon in colour? (Just trying to save you a purchase.... ) is Blush still available over there?


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Didn't you have a Pale Pink MK last year P? Am sure I remember you selling it as too salmon in colour? (Just trying to save you a purchase.... ) is Blush still available over there?




I agreed on it being too salmon like in person. I have to remind myself as I was tempted with online pics recently


----------



## Suz82

Anybody seen/bought a coral Selma yet? I'm dying over that colour [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Didn't you have a Pale Pink MK last year P? Am sure I remember you selling it as too salmon in colour? (Just trying to save you a purchase.... ) is Blush still available over there?




Yes it was too salmon for me :/
I'm bummed because I found studded pastel pink Selma at marshalls for $180 back in January and I went back today and they were all gone of course!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes it was too salmon for me :/
> I'm bummed because I found studded pastel pink Selma at marshalls for $180 back in January and I went back today and they were all gone of course!



Boo  maybe they'll restock?


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> Anybody seen/bought a coral Selma yet? I'm dying over that colour [emoji7]




Coral was too bright in person for me.


----------



## Suz82

paula3boys said:


> Coral was too bright in person for me.




The bag I saw a lady carrying it did look bright but I loved it for the summer


----------



## bagsncakes

My 4 selmas at the moment. Have sold a few.


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> My 4 selmas at the moment. Have sold a few.
> View attachment 3279539




Nice collection. Love them all.


----------



## bagsncakes

cny1941 said:


> Nice collection. Love them all.




Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## Ness7386

I'm finally able to join the Sophisticated Selma club. I just purchased my first Selma MD TZ Satchel in cherry from Macy's 1 Day sale for $134.10
What a deal!  I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## Nan246

Congrats!!! Love that cherry.


----------



## Pinkalicious

What's a good price for a medium selma these days? Especially for a color that isn't out anymore? I really like the ballet selma but I would like to get a good deal on one. Just not sure how realistic that is since it's not out anymore.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkalicious said:


> What's a good price for a medium selma these days? Especially for a color that isn't out anymore? I really like the ballet selma but I would like to get a good deal on one. Just not sure how realistic that is since it's not out anymore.




It depends on where you are. I've noticed in Canada that the large is usually on sale more frequently (maybe because they've been phased out or so I was told by the staff at the flagship location). I currently have 2 large Selmas and I got them both for under $200 each before tax.


----------



## Pinkalicious

reginaPhalange said:


> It depends on where you are. I've noticed in Canada that the large is usually on sale more frequently (maybe because they've been phased out or so I was told by the staff at the flagship location). I currently have 2 large Selmas and I got them both for under $200 each before tax.



I think I can get one for $196 total. I have seen some studded mediums at Marshalls for $179 plus tax, which would be 8%..so I wasn't sure if I could go lower than $196 or so. I may just have to bite the bullet!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkalicious said:


> I think I can get one for $196 total. I have seen some studded mediums at Marshalls for $179 plus tax, which would be 8%..so I wasn't sure if I could go lower than $196 or so. I may just have to bite the bullet!




I'd say that's a fair price, the lowest I've seen them in Canada if I remember correctly is approximately $205 before tax. I paid $180 and $225 including tax for my large Selmas so for a studded medium that sounds about right!


----------



## Suz82

Mini Selma in coral

I'm going to find it really hard not to keep buying more things in this colour [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

Welcoming  Lilac and Pale Pink studded messengers to my family! Couldn't decide on one so I'm 99.999999% certain I'm keeping both!


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> Welcoming  Lilac and Pale Pink studded messengers to my family! Couldn't decide on one so I'm 99.999999% certain I'm keeping both!




You can't seperate the twins lol I really love both of these, your set for spring and summer [emoji1][emoji171][emoji175]


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> You can't seperate the twins lol I really love both of these, your set for spring and summer [emoji1][emoji171][emoji175]


'

I'm set for the YEAR! I cannot buy another bag! I need to cut up my credit cards!


----------



## Suz82

[emoji85] enjoy them and close your eyes.... Unless something has to be yours [emoji28]


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Welcoming  Lilac and Pale Pink studded messengers to my family! Couldn't decide on one so I'm 99.999999% certain I'm keeping both!



I think you've made a great decision. Its just too hard to choose between those beauties! You're covered for so many outfit combos!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286785
> View attachment 3286787
> 
> 
> Mini Selma in coral
> 
> I'm going to find it really hard not to keep buying more things in this colour [emoji7]



These are so pretty Suz! Love that you're all matching. What's the purse like inside? I could do with similar for smaller bags. Love the SHW


----------



## Uthra11

MDT said:


> Welcoming  Lilac and Pale Pink studded messengers to my family! Couldn't decide on one so I'm 99.999999% certain I'm keeping both!




Wow! Such gorgeous colors! I have never seen these colors before. But now, looks like there's gonna be a major damage to my wallet [emoji23] oh, and I also love the color sky with silver hardware.


----------



## MDT

Uthra11 said:


> Wow! Such gorgeous colors! I have never seen these colors before. But now, looks like there's gonna be a major damage to my wallet [emoji23] oh, and I also love the color sky with silver hardware.



Lilac just came out. Pale pink was originally released last year, but they've brought it back in full force this year. All the stores near me are loaded with pale pink!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> These are so pretty Suz! Love that you're all matching. What's the purse like inside? I could do with similar for smaller bags. Love the SHW






	

		
			
		

		
	
 surprisingly spacious! It has an ID slip and a slip pocket on the back, then inside has two additional card bits, coin zip part and a leather keychain. I got it on eBay, seller had 3, there was 1 left, they had it on for £29.99 best offer and I managed to get it for £26.99 delivered, it came with all MK tags and paper and still had the house of Fraser tags saying £50 still on. Might not be the colour for you but il try and get the link if I can, UKs current best bargain lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222030719979 

It's perfect for a mini Selma do anything other type of bag would be fine x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3287171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly spacious! It has an ID slip and a slip pocket on the back, then inside has two additional card bits, coin zip part and a leather keychain. I got it on eBay, seller had 3, there was 1 left, they had it on for £29.99 best offer and I managed to get it for £26.99 delivered, it came with all MK tags and paper and still had the house of Fraser tags saying £50 still on. Might not be the colour for you but il try and get the link if I can, UKs current best bargain lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222030719979
> 
> It's perfect for a mini Selma do anything other type of bag would be fine x



Thanks for link Suz! It looks like what I'm looking for, will check out the seller.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for link Suz! It looks like what I'm looking for, will check out the seller.




No problem, even if this coral colour isn't for you this jet set coin purse size is perfect for cross body bags. I'm biased when it comes to the coral as I'm  smitten with it [emoji1]


----------



## amandah313

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286785
> View attachment 3286787
> 
> 
> Mini Selma in coral
> 
> I'm going to find it really hard not to keep buying more things in this colour [emoji7]




Very cute set!


----------



## Suz82

amandah313 said:


> Very cute set!




Thanks


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> I'm finally able to join the Sophisticated Selma club. I just purchased my first Selma MD TZ Satchel in cherry from Macy's 1 Day sale for $134.10
> What a deal!  I'll post pics when I get home.


I'm no longer part of the Selma club    The medium was just a little too small for me so I gave it to my sister.  I'm now on the hunt for a Large Selma in ballet, cherry or black


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> I'm no longer part of the Selma club    The medium was just a little too small for me so I gave it to my sister.  I'm now on the hunt for a Large Selma in ballet, cherry or black




I saw the Large in Black recently for $264 plus an additional percentage off in-store yesterday, as it was in the clearance section.


----------



## Ness7386

May I ask what store?


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> I saw the Large in Black recently for $264 plus an additional percentage off in-store yesterday, as it was in the clearance section.



May I ask what store?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> May I ask what store?




At MK, it may be a little less at the US stores!


----------



## Scooch

I'm still wishing they will bring back the large Selma, I constantly check eBay for them but the pickings are slim, especially for new.


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> I'm still wishing they will bring back the large Selma, I constantly check eBay for them but the pickings are slim, especially for new.



Me, too.  Especially in some vibrant new colors.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got my medium ballet Selma from a fellow tpfer... So excited!!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my medium ballet Selma from a fellow tpfer... So excited!!



I am so excited for you!! It's been a long time coming! You have to post photos when she arrives!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> I am so excited for you!! It's been a long time coming! You have to post photos when she arrives!




I sure will! I got a white poof waiting for her  it has gold hardware.. Need to find one with silver hardware to match miss ballet.

Now I need something in lilac.... Have to wait until I sell something. Ahh the madness!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Is the Selma medium messenger still availablenin the US? Doesn't seem to be too many on MK.com?


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Is the Selma medium messenger still availablenin the US? Doesn't seem to be too many on MK.com?



I don't see Selma messengers in stores as much as I did in years past. The only ones I have seen in stores are the studded ones and even then they're usually displays. I know Macys.com has the medium messenger without studs. Not sure about other US sites.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Is the Selma medium messenger still availablenin the US? Doesn't seem to be too many on MK.com?



I still see them on a lot of sites. Macy's has a pretty good selection.


----------



## DiamondsForever

That's good to hear they're still about! I was considering selling my blush messenger with the studs. I'd prefer a plain messenger. Might hold off on letting it go until after my next trip to the US.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> That's good to hear they're still about! I was considering selling my blush messenger with the studs. I'd prefer a plain messenger. Might hold off on letting it go until after my next trip to the US.




What is it about the studs you don't like?

Yeah def wait. Macy's is always running sales and a SA might hook you up with a coupon. I would wait till you come to the US. It would be cheaper here. Bloomingdales runs lots of sales too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> What is it about the studs you don't like?
> 
> Yeah def wait. Macy's is always running sales and a SA might hook you up with a coupon. I would wait till you come to the US. It would be cheaper here. Bloomingdales runs lots of sales too.



Love the Blush colour, just feel like the studs are a lot of gold. I much prefer silver studs.

It's a useful little bag so I don't want to let it go if I can't get a plain one.

Really looking forward to being back in the US, not long to go


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I sure will! I got a white poof waiting for her  it has gold hardware.. Need to find one with silver hardware to match miss ballet.
> 
> Now I need something in lilac.... Have to wait until I sell something. Ahh the madness!



Can't wait to see pictures of Ballet! When is she arriving?


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Love the Blush colour, just feel like the studs are a lot of gold. I much prefer silver studs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a useful little bag so I don't want to let it go if I can't get a plain one.
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to being back in the US, not long to go




Oh okay I gotcha. Do the ones on the back ever get stuck on your clothing?

When are you coming to the US to visit?


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh okay I gotcha. Do the ones on the back ever get stuck on your clothing?
> 
> When are you coming to the US to visit?



No they don't catch, it's more about the look. I'm just not big on lots of yellow gold.

Easter! Sooooo excited! Two weeks to relax with DH (and shop....  )


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> No they don't catch, it's more about the look. I'm just not big on lots of yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Easter! Sooooo excited! Two weeks to relax with DH (and shop....  )




Ah okay gotcha. Yeah I hear you about the gold. I can't do too much gold on a bag unless it's on a neutral brown/taupe color. 

Oh yay that'll be fun! What else is on your radar to look out for?


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

I just recieved my dark dune from Macy's today. I have a love hate relationship with them. They keep sending the bags in the plastic mailer bag  thank goodness she survived!


----------



## melissatrv

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I just recieved my dark dune from Macy's today. I have a love hate relationship with them. They keep sending the bags in the plastic mailer bag  thank goodness she survived!



I have an issue with Macy's packaging as they stand the bags up, which is fine, the box is always a tad small and the bag is squished....thus than handles often end up damaged


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

melissatrv said:


> I have an issue with Macy's packaging as they stand the bags up, which is fine, the box is always a tad small and the bag is squished....thus than handles often end up damaged


I don't understand why they keep shipping them like this. I have returned 3 damaged ones. I was glad this one was ok.


----------



## Lilpaws

Never drink wine and shop...lol I just bought a Med. Selma from Macys Ballet/Ecru/Dark Dune...$166..silver hardware...they also have Steel Blue/sky/natural...same price. ..till sunday  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...oryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=23&slotId=8&kws=selma


----------



## Suz82

Lilpaws said:


> Never drink wine and shop...lol I just bought a Med. Selma from Macys Ballet/Ecru/Dark Dune...$166..silver hardware...they also have Steel Blue/sky/natural...same price. ..till sunday  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...oryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=23&slotId=8&kws=selma




Oh that sounds nice, just had a look and there's some good bargains to be had, shame about the customs fees and shipping cost to the uk [emoji30] but in all honestly I have already blown this months bag budget.... [emoji1]


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Lilpaws said:


> Never drink wine and shop...lol I just bought a Med. Selma from Macys Ballet/Ecru/Dark Dune...$166..silver hardware...they also have Steel Blue/sky/natural...same price. ..till sunday  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...oryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=23&slotId=8&kws=selma


Very nice I like those colors!


----------



## Rose71

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Macy's today and they had a medium Selma in dove. I wish I'd been carrying my Pearl grey because I swear they're the same color! The dove seems more translucent and silvery but if you already have Pearl grey I think you're good. On another note I love how a lot of these new spring colors have silver hardware!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277715


+me, I love it too that MK comes out with more silver Hardware. I think they must do for all lovers all bags in silver and in gold


----------



## Ness7386

I think this Selma is so pretty.  But why does it seem so much smaller than a Sutton.  They're different only by 1 inch in height & depth.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> I think this Selma is so pretty.  But why does it seem so much smaller than a Sutton.  They're different only by 1 inch in height & depth.




The zipper is at the same height as the wings if that makes sense whereas the Sutton is more of an open satchel with a single snap button type closure so it can be filled all the way.


----------



## Pinkalicious

My ballet Selma was delivered today but I'm not going home until tomorrow night! I can't wait to use her... The torture!


----------



## Ness7386

Lilpaws said:


> Never drink wine and shop...lol I just bought a Med. Selma from Macys Ballet/Ecru/Dark Dune...$166..silver hardware...they also have Steel Blue/sky/natural...same price. ..till sunday  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...oryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=23&slotId=8&kws=selma



I love it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> My ballet Selma was delivered today but I'm not going home until tomorrow night! I can't wait to use her... The torture!



Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Bootlover07

Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.


----------



## cny1941

Selma medium studded in electric blue


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296553
> View attachment 3296554




Looking good!! I love the medium myself. I just got a pearl grey Greenwich bucket bag, finally adding the color to my collection!



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3296582
> 
> 
> Selma medium studded in electric blue




This is beyond beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Looking good!! I love the medium myself. I just got a pearl grey Greenwich bucket bag, finally adding the color to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beyond beautiful. [emoji7]




Hey pink, I have been going through a lot of old posts and I always thought all your bags must be pink lol. But I have noticed most of your bags are neutral. I am slowing looking into neutrals as well, after my sister commented on why I don't get tired of that pink (MK fuchsia/raspberry and Kate spade sweetheart pink). I quickly snagged a tulip small Sutton before I moving onto neutrals. Now looking into blush and dark dune. I had a dark dune mini Selma, I sold it because it was too small. But loved the color. And blush, you and diamondsforever seem to love so much. I just don't know how it will look against my tan Asian skin.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296553
> View attachment 3296554




I agree. I like my medium Selma too. At first I thought it was too small and the pockets are hard to reach then I found out that's not a problem at all. It's comfortable to carry and not as heavy as the large one. 



Pinkalicious said:


> Looking good!! I love the medium myself. I just got a pearl grey Greenwich bucket bag, finally adding the color to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beyond beautiful. [emoji7]




Thank you.


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3296582
> 
> 
> Selma medium studded in electric blue


This is really gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296553
> View attachment 3296554


The medium looks good on you!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> This is really gorgeous!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3296582
> 
> 
> Selma medium studded in electric blue



Very pretty. I seriously considered this at Macy's last sale....


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3296582
> 
> 
> Selma medium studded in electric blue


This is like the perfect shade of blue imo.


----------



## keishapie1973

Saw this little cutie and fell in love. I can't wait to wear it this spring.

Medium Selma messenger in canary....[emoji7]


----------



## thnguyenn

I just received one today in canary as well! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

thnguyenn said:


> I just received one today in canary as well! &#10084;&#65039;



I never even considered it until I saw it in the store. The color is really pretty....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Saw this little cutie and fell in love. I can't wait to wear it this spring.
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in canary....[emoji7]
> View attachment 3296777




LOVE this yellow! I just bought a small yellow MBMJ bag otherwise I would have been looking at this color.  [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this yellow! I just bought a small yellow MBMJ bag otherwise I would have been looking at this color.  [emoji3]



Thank you....


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty. I seriously considered this at Macy's last sale....




Thank you. I bought this one to replace my EB Cindy with ghw. Like the shw more. 



myluvofbags said:


> This is like the perfect shade of blue imo.




I agree. 



keishapie1973 said:


> Saw this little cutie and fell in love. I can't wait to wear it this spring.
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in canary....[emoji7]
> View attachment 3296777




This is perfect for spring and summer. Congrats!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Saw this little cutie and fell in love. I can't wait to wear it this spring.
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in canary....[emoji7]
> View attachment 3296777



 love Canary yellow as well! Congratulations, such a great choice for spring/summer. Think we need a mod shot please....


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I bought this one to replace my EB Cindy with ghw. Like the shw more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfect for spring and summer. Congrats!







DiamondsForever said:


> love Canary yellow as well! Congratulations, such a great choice for spring/summer. Think we need a mod shot please....




Thanks!!! I will try to post one today....[emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Saw this little cutie and fell in love. I can't wait to wear it this spring.
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in canary....[emoji7]
> View attachment 3296777




Ooh that's nice [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this yellow! I just bought a small yellow MBMJ bag otherwise I would have been looking at this color.  [emoji3]



Thanks!!! Would you post a pic in the "other bags" thread? I'm really loving yellow bags lately....


----------



## thnguyenn

keishapie1973 said:


> I never even considered it until I saw it in the store. The color is really pretty....



Yes it is! Plus I got it for a steal! It's all sold out now so I'm glad I got it yesterday &#10084;&#65039; My first yellow bag &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## thnguyenn

Loving the yellow!! Even though it's raining today  hopefully it won't have any color transfer &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Nan246

thnguyenn said:


> Loving the yellow!! Even though it's raining today  hopefully it won't have any color transfer &#128557;&#128557;



Very nice!


----------



## Sayanigirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296553
> View attachment 3296554


This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Sayanigirl

Suz82 said:


> Oh that sounds nice, just had a look and there's some good bargains to be had, shame about the customs fees and shipping cost to the uk [emoji30] but in all honestly I have already blown this months bag budget.... [emoji1]


Suz 82 ,I'm in uk too .have u ever ordered from Macy's b4 ?


----------



## Suz82

Sayanigirl said:


> Suz 82 ,I'm in uk too .have u ever ordered from Macy's b4 ?




Yeah I ordered a jet set Wallet from them last year. I found if it was a really good sale deal by the time you factor in customs and then postage on top I reckoned I only saved about £10 off the retail price here which is a shame. Still a saving but it turned out I didn't like the colour and the process to ship it back to Macy's was too much of a headache so I broke even with it on eBay. I ordered from fashionette.co.uk a few weeks ago when I was looking for my coral Selma. They are based in Germany, all taxes are included and it was free shipping and returns. Plus it came in 2/3 days and was such a hassle free purchase, I paid by PayPal too which made me feel more secure. Sorry I have waffled on.......


----------



## Pinkalicious

Love the canary Selma messengers! 

I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]

Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594




Love it!!! The color is gorgeous....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

bagsncakes said:


> Hey pink, I have been going through a lot of old posts and I always thought all your bags must be pink lol. But I have noticed most of your bags are neutral. I am slowing looking into neutrals as well, after my sister commented on why I don't get tired of that pink (MK fuchsia/raspberry and Kate spade sweetheart pink). I quickly snagged a tulip small Sutton before I moving onto neutrals. Now looking into blush and dark dune. I had a dark dune mini Selma, I sold it because it was too small. But loved the color. And blush, you and diamondsforever seem to love so much. I just don't know how it will look against my tan Asian skin.



Haha I did try a lot of MK's pinks which I thought were for me since I adore the color. I've been searching for my perfect pink for a long time to complement a lot of my neutral colored bags. I tried raspberry, blossom, blush, pale pink, ballet in soft leather, and finally ballet which was the one I've been searching for. I also tried pinks in other brands but never found the right one (although I just got a pink little wallet from Coach that I love, I think the color is Petal).  Tulip is gorgeous and I think dark dune would be a great neutral. Blush is also neutral enough with that slight pink undertone if you are looking for something lighter than dark dune. I think blush looks great on any skin tone to be honest! It's more of a beige/khaki/pink color. But dark dune is the perfect year round color imo, possibly try the medium selma satchel in dark dune - you will love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! The color is gorgeous....[emoji3]



Thanks kei
I love your canary messenger..it's perfect for spring summer. So tempting but I'm also waiting on a pearl grey greenwich bucket bag so I must refrain I did sell a Rebecca Minkoff saddle bag and my dark dune Ava so I am calling it equal for now.... I need to clean out my closet more though, we are moving into a 2 bedroom condo that we just bought and we need to do some renovations and furnish the place.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594



So dang cute!! The baby bump is adorable too


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I did try a lot of MK's pinks which I thought were for me since I adore the color. I've been searching for my perfect pink for a long time to complement a lot of my neutral colored bags. I tried raspberry, blossom, blush, pale pink, ballet in soft leather, and finally ballet which was the one I've been searching for. I also tried pinks in other brands but never found the right one (although I just got a pink little wallet from Coach that I love, I think the color is Petal).  Tulip is gorgeous and I think dark dune would be a great neutral. Blush is also neutral enough with that slight pink undertone if you are looking for something lighter than dark dune. I think blush looks great on any skin tone to be honest! It's more of a beige/khaki/pink color. But dark dune is the perfect year round color imo, possibly try the medium selma satchel in dark dune - you will love it!




Congratulation on your baby girl in advance [emoji178]
I'm glad that you are so happy with the ballet Selma. There's nothing better than loving a bag after you receive it! Haha. It's mostly not the case with me. I always buy online as I don't have stores here. So 60-80% bags I don't end up liking. So I sell them. I have settled for a studded Selma messenger in blush and medium cindy satchel in dark dune. Medium Selma satchel doesn't work for me as I am more of a crossbody girl. I never carry bags on the crook of my arm. I have one in claret which I only carry when visiting someone. The messenger is a great size for going out and about. I hope I love the two I have bought as much as I hope to. 
Is there a comparison of blush and ballet here on PF?


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594




Gorgeous color! The shw really shines on her. Congrats!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594




Congrats on baby girl! Love that ballet Selma! It looks adorable on your; oh and I love your pink nails!


----------



## Lilpaws

Nan246 said:


> Very nice!


Super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Would you post a pic in the "other bags" thread? I'm really loving yellow bags lately....




I did post in under that thread - #639. I will post another picture though. [emoji3]. I haven't used her YET. It's such a fun vibrant yellow that the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji14]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594



  
Wow, love your Ballet Selma! Its really beautiful. Especially with the SHW. Is this one a keeper?  really looks perfect. Such a lovely delicate shade of pink, neutral enough to go with everything!

And congrats on your baby girl! Make sure you let us know when she's arrived


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> I did post in under that thread - #639. I will post another picture though. [emoji3]. I haven't used her YET. It's such a fun vibrant yellow that the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji14]



Thanks!!! I'm off to check it out now....


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> So dang cute!! The baby bump is adorable too




Heheh thank u! I forgot how much I missed this style. I sold my medium dark dune last year which was my first ever MK. The only downfall is the access to the cell phone pockets but I just don't use them haha



bagsncakes said:


> Congratulation on your baby girl in advance [emoji178]
> I'm glad that you are so happy with the ballet Selma. There's nothing better than loving a bag after you receive it! Haha. It's mostly not the case with me. I always buy online as I don't have stores here. So 60-80% bags I don't end up liking. So I sell them. I have settled for a studded Selma messenger in blush and medium cindy satchel in dark dune. Medium Selma satchel doesn't work for me as I am more of a crossbody girl. I never carry bags on the crook of my arm. I have one in claret which I only carry when visiting someone. The messenger is a great size for going out and about. I hope I love the two I have bought as much as I hope to.
> Is there a comparison of blush and ballet here on PF?




Oh I agree! I've always had experiences where I am not completely in love with a bag.. I've returned and sold far too many! It is rare where I love a bag so much so I was happy this one worked out. I just got dark dune Ava a few weeks ago but it wasn't love at first sight so I sold her. I think I posted blush vs blossom in color comparison thread somewhere. Blossom is more pink than ballet but I think it's the most similar. 



cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous color! The shw really shines on her. Congrats!




Thanks! Love SHW!!



Bootlover07 said:


> Congrats on baby girl! Love that ballet Selma! It looks adorable on your; oh and I love your pink nails!




Thanks! I wish I remembered the color of them.. It was OPI and the bottle had hello kitty on the top haha



DiamondsForever said:


> Wow, love your Ballet Selma! Its really beautiful. Especially with the SHW. Is this one a keeper?  really looks perfect. Such a lovely delicate shade of pink, neutral enough to go with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats on your baby girl! Make sure you let us know when she's arrived




Yes this one is def a keeper!! The shw really makes it imo. This was the pink I was searching for. I think you def need that ballet jet set xbody! Did you post your pp for sale yet? And yes I will let u all know when she comes, I'm due end of next month eek!!


----------



## thnguyenn

Nan246 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Heheh thank u! I forgot how much I missed this style. I sold my medium dark dune last year which was my first ever MK. The only downfall is the access to the cell phone pockets but I just don't use them haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I agree! I've always had experiences where I am not completely in love with a bag.. I've returned and sold far too many! It is rare where I love a bag so much so I was happy this one worked out. I just got dark dune Ava a few weeks ago but it wasn't love at first sight so I sold her. I think I posted blush vs blossom in color comparison thread somewhere. Blossom is more pink than ballet but I think it's the most similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Love SHW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish I remembered the color of them.. It was OPI and the bottle had hello kitty on the top haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this one is def a keeper!! The shw really makes it imo. This was the pink I was searching for. I think you def need that ballet jet set xbody! Did you post your pp for sale yet? And yes I will let u all know when she comes, I'm due end of next month eek!!



Such exciting times for you 
 I've decided to hold off editing my collection until we get back from our imminent trip to the USA  never know what bargains I might pick up  I took pale pink out last sat night and she looked great. Dark Khaki Selma is the favourite to go because I don't use her much. I prefer the medium Selma.


----------



## Sayanigirl

Suz82 said:


> Yeah I ordered a jet set Wallet from them last year. I found if it was a really good sale deal by the time you factor in customs and then postage on top I reckoned I only saved about £10 off the retail price here which is a shame. Still a saving but it turned out I didn't like the colour and the process to ship it back to Macy's was too much of a headache so I broke even with it on eBay. I ordered from fashionette.co.uk a few weeks ago when I was looking for my coral Selma. They are based in Germany, all taxes are included and it was free shipping and returns. Plus it came in 2/3 days and was such a hassle free purchase, I paid by PayPal too which made me feel more secure. Sorry I have waffled on.......


Not at all waffle . Thank you for the rest no . I was thinking the same it would lol end up costing same . Whereabouts r u In uk?


----------



## Sayanigirl

Sayanigirl said:


> Not at all waffle . Thank you for the rest no . I was thinking the same it would lol end up costing same . Whereabouts r u In uk?


Not rest no ....lol. Info x


----------



## Suz82

Sayanigirl said:


> Not at all waffle . Thank you for the rest no . I was thinking the same it would lol end up costing same . Whereabouts r u In uk?




I'm in the north west


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Such exciting times for you
> 
> I've decided to hold off editing my collection until we get back from our imminent trip to the USA  never know what bargains I might pick up  I took pale pink out last sat night and she looked great. Dark Khaki Selma is the favourite to go because I don't use her much. I prefer the medium Selma.




Was it difficult to get used to the size of the medium Selma after having the large? I have a large Pearl grey but the size limits my use for it so I recently purchased the medium on sale. I really like it but it seems so much smaller. Trying to decide if I'll get used to it before selling my large!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594



This shade of pink with the silver is amazing! Congrats on the Selma and congrats on the little one soon to arrive!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Was it difficult to get used to the size of the medium Selma after having the large? I have a large Pearl grey but the size limits my use for it so I recently purchased the medium on sale. I really like it but it seems so much smaller. Trying to decide if I'll get used to it before selling my large!



I don't carry that much so the medium was no problem to get used to. The only thing I don't like about the medium is the inside pockets aren't very accessible. The large is much better for that. The large is great for work, but its too big to use on the weekends. I use the medium both for work and on the weekends. Been using black studded Selma since Jan pretty much non stop! Will you sell the medium or large?


----------



## Sayanigirl

I'm in West Midlands


----------



## Sayanigirl

Sayanigirl said:


> Not at all waffle . Thank you for the rest no . I was thinking the same it would lol end up costing same . Whereabouts r u In uk?





Suz82 said:


> I'm in the north west





Sayanigirl said:


> I'm in West Midlands


...


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> I don't carry that much so the medium was no problem to get used to. The only thing I don't like about the medium is the inside pockets aren't very accessible. The large is much better for that. The large is great for work, but its too big to use on the weekends. I use the medium both for work and on the weekends. Been using black studded Selma since Jan pretty much non stop! Will you sell the medium or large?




I'm trying to carry the medium to make sure it's a keeper for me, and the goal is to sell large. I love the look of the large but you're right, it's big for weekends. I already have a tote for work and I carry a lunch box as well so I don't necessarily need the large Selma for work. If anything I need a huge tote to throw everything into lol!! I just love Pearl grey and I love the Selma so I'd love to have the medium to be able to wear it anytime. I'm a teacher so when I'm off in the summer I usually don't carry my large Selma.


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I saw on Macy's website.   It's a Large Selma.  I'm rather new to purse collecting, so I've never seen a Large Selma in person. It's not available at any of the Macy's in my area though. So online only for me.  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._bag-_-product_image-_-handbags+&+accessories


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594



Is this a large Selma?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm trying to carry the medium to make sure it's a keeper for me, and the goal is to sell large. I love the look of the large but you're right, it's big for weekends. I already have a tote for work and I carry a lunch box as well so I don't necessarily need the large Selma for work. If anything I need a huge tote to throw everything into lol!! I just love Pearl grey and I love the Selma so I'd love to have the medium to be able to wear it anytime. I'm a teacher so when I'm off in the summer I usually don't carry my large Selma.



It sounds like the medium will work well for you Bootlover. Let us know how you get on with medium PG! The medium really is a great size. I've been to dinner and the theatre with DH tonight and took black studded Selma as didn't have time to change bags after work. Had no need really the medium isn't cumbersome at all! Pity the inside pockets aren't more accessible.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Is this a large Selma?




This is the medium


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> It sounds like the medium will work well for you Bootlover. Let us know how you get on with medium PG! The medium really is a great size. I've been to dinner and the theatre with DH tonight and took black studded Selma as didn't have time to change bags after work. Had no need really the medium isn't cumbersome at all! Pity the inside pockets aren't more accessible.




I think the medium will definitely stay! I went to run some errands earlier and switched back into the large (I've been using medium all week). The large felt a lot less convenient and I ended up changing back into medium before I went back out later! I totally agree on the pockets, but I have two really small notepads I keep in my bag and coincidentally they fit perfectly in those pockets! I think having my medium Sutton in DD will be great for days I need to carry a little more too. 

The medium Selma seemed small at first but I think it's growing on me


----------



## bagaroni

Bootlover07 said:


> I think the medium will definitely stay! I went to run some errands earlier and switched back into the large (I've been using medium all week). The large felt a lot less convenient and I ended up changing back into medium before I went back out later! I totally agree on the pockets, but I have two really small notepads I keep in my bag and coincidentally they fit perfectly in those pockets! I think having my medium Sutton in DD will be great for days I need to carry a little more too.
> 
> The medium Selma seemed small at first but I think it's growing on me



Lovely, and the size looks very good on you. But are those all shoes in the background!?


----------



## Bootlover07

bagaroni said:


> Lovely, and the size looks very good on you. But are those all shoes in the background!?




LOL yep!! I was at DSW! LOVE that place; shoes and purses are my vices in life...well and wine [emoji23]


----------



## Ness7386

I got myself another med Selma being that I gave the first one to my sister.  I love these colors!  Only paid $125 on sale at Macys!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I got myself another med Selma being that I gave the first one to my sister.  I love these colors!  Only paid $125 on sale at Macys!




Love this color combo so pretty and what a deal!


----------



## bellevie0891

Ness7386 said:


> I got myself another med Selma being that I gave the first one to my sister.  I love these colors!  Only paid $125 on sale at Macys!



LOVE this combo. You have no idea how many times I had to talk myself out of buying it during the sale


----------



## Ness7386

bellevie0891 said:


> LOVE this combo. You have no idea how many times I had to talk myself out of buying it during the sale



I've been doing the same thing! LOL But I kept looking at it, and couldn't resist any longer!


----------



## lashaynoelle

Bootlover07 said:


> I think the medium will definitely stay! I went to run some errands earlier and switched back into the large (I've been using medium all week). The large felt a lot less convenient and I ended up changing back into medium before I went back out later! I totally agree on the pockets, but I have two really small notepads I keep in my bag and coincidentally they fit perfectly in those pockets! I think having my medium Sutton in DD will be great for days I need to carry a little more too.
> 
> The medium Selma seemed small at first but I think it's growing on me
> 
> View attachment 3299540


Is this in the color pearl grey? I'm trying to decide on a color.. pearl grey, dark dune, or luggage. 

suggestions, anyone??


----------



## Bootlover07

lashaynoelle said:


> Is this in the color pearl grey? I'm trying to decide on a color.. pearl grey, dark dune, or luggage.
> 
> suggestions, anyone??




Yes, it's pearl grey! What colors do you wear a lot? I have the medium Selma in PG, I have a medium Sutton in dark dune, and I used to have a bag in luggage. All three go with pretty much everything. I love luggage but I don't love it as much with brighter colors and pastels (that's just me though). I love Pearl grey as an alternative to black because it goes great with dark colors and light colors. I haven't carried my dark dune yet because I just got it, but from what I can tell it literally goes with everything. Also, unlike the Pearl grey, I like the dark dune with black and brown stuff. 

Does hardware matter to you? Pearl grey comes with silver and the others come with gold. My vote is for dark dune or Pearl grey, but you can't go wrong with any of those colors because they're all classics. Pearl grey is on sale at Nordstrom for 178 of that makes a difference!


----------



## ubo22

lashaynoelle said:


> Is this in the color pearl grey? I'm trying to decide on a color.. pearl grey, dark dune, or luggage.
> 
> suggestions, anyone??


Luggage is more of an every day, casual, medium brown color.  It goes with everything.  I own a large luggage Selma and love it!  Dark dune is a brown-grey taupe.  I think it's a dressier color than luggage and looks great with the gold hardware, just like luggage.  I own a large dark dune Hamilton tote and love the gold hardware with it.  Pearl grey is beautiful.  I don't own anything in pearl grey because I like darker shades of colors, so instead own a large heather grey Selma.  I love grey.  It's a great neutral that should be in every handbag collection.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## lashaynoelle

ubo22 said:


> Luggage is more of an every day, casual, medium brown color.  It goes with everything.  I own a large luggage Selma and love it!  Dark dune is a brown-grey taupe.  I think it's a dressier color than luggage and looks great with the gold hardware, just like luggage.  I own a large dark dune Hamilton tote and love the gold hardware with it.  Pearl grey is beautiful.  I don't own anything in pearl grey because I like darker shades of colors, so instead own a large heather grey Selma.  I love grey.  It's a great neutral that should be in every handbag collection.  Good luck with your choice!



Thanks!!



Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, it's pearl grey! What colors do you wear a lot? I have the medium Selma in PG, I have a medium Sutton in dark dune, and I used to have a bag in luggage. All three go with pretty much everything. I love luggage but I don't love it as much with brighter colors and pastels (that's just me though). I love Pearl grey as an alternative to black because it goes great with dark colors and light colors. I haven't carried my dark dune yet because I just got it, but from what I can tell it literally goes with everything. Also, unlike the Pearl grey, I like the dark dune with black and brown stuff.
> 
> Does hardware matter to you? Pearl grey comes with silver and the others come with gold. My vote is for dark dune or Pearl grey, but you can't go wrong with any of those colors because they're all classics. Pearl grey is on sale at Nordstrom for 178 of that makes a difference!



Thank you!

I wear a lot of black, grey, and navy. I have the New York and Company dupe for the Selma in luggage. I want to get the real thing, but I barely carry the NY&C one, so I'm considering different color options. I prefer gold hardware, but it's not a huge deal. I'm between the pearl grey and dark dune.. it's just so hard to find a good picture of the dark dune online. I'm afraid I'll purchase it and hate the color when i get it.


----------



## Bootlover07

lashaynoelle said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a lot of black, grey, and navy. I have the New York and Company dupe for the Selma in luggage. I want to get the real thing, but I barely carry the NY&C one, so I'm considering different color options. I prefer gold hardware, but it's not a huge deal. I'm between the pearl grey and dark dune.. it's just so hard to find a good picture of the dark dune online. I'm afraid I'll purchase it and hate the color when i get it.




Well I wear a lot of black and grey as well so both dark dune and Pearl grey
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 would work well with those colors. I totally agree about the DD; it's one of those colors you have to see in person to appreciate. Here are some pics of my DD in the sunlight (the day I bought it) and a comparison pic with my Pearl grey. They're my two favorite neutrals so either would be gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

lashaynoelle said:


> Is this in the color pearl grey? I'm trying to decide on a color.. pearl grey, dark dune, or luggage.
> 
> suggestions, anyone??




I have both PG & DD.  I wear mainly grey and black and hardly any brown, based on that I feel PG works best with my wardrobe.  I don't use DD much but I really love the bag & the color and will try to use it more.  The DD is my only bag with GHW as I do prefer SHW, but I loved DD so much I couldn't resist.

If I wear jeans with a black top and black shoes, I'll wear the DD, but I typically don't wear DD with my work clothes, black & grey slacks (mostly).  Maybe I'm nuts and can wear the DD with my work clothes too...thinking....

I've attached some pics but it really is a beautiful color IRL.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> I have both PG & DD.  I wear mainly grey and black and hardly any brown, based on that I feel PG works best with my wardrobe.  I don't use DD much but I really love the bag & the color and will try to use it more.  The DD is my only bag with GHW as I do prefer SHW, but I loved DD so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> If I wear jeans with a black top and black shoes, I'll wear the DD, but I typically don't wear DD with my work clothes, black & grey slacks (mostly).  Maybe I'm nuts and can wear the DD with my work clothes too...thinking....
> 
> I've attached some pics but it really is a beautiful color IRL.  Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 3301299
> View attachment 3301300
> View attachment 3301301




Is that a black and silver Riley? I love that bag. I had it and returned it but definitely planning to repurchase!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Is that a black and silver Riley? I love that bag. I had it and returned it but definitely planning to repurchase!




Actually it's navy with black handles but SHW.
If I didn't have this bag, black w/ SHW would be on the list! I hope you get it again, I prefer it over the navy.


----------



## ubo22

lashaynoelle said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I wear a lot of black, grey, and navy. I have the New York and Company dupe for the Selma in luggage. I want to get the real thing, but I barely carry the NY&C one, so I'm considering different color options. I prefer gold hardware, but it's not a huge deal. I'm between the pearl grey and dark dune.. it's just so hard to find a good picture of the dark dune online. I'm afraid I'll purchase it and hate the color when i get it.


If you don't have a lot of browns in your wardrobe, I'd go with pearl grey over dark dune.  Dark dune with the gold hardware is really beautiful, but goes best with varying shades of brown.  It is a warmer color than grey, so works really well in the spring/summer, too.  Pearl grey or any grey would look fabulous with your wardrobe filled with black, grey and navy.  I basically carried my heather grey Selma all winter because it really looks best with darker winter colors.  However, that doesn't mean I won't be using it this spring/summer, too!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> If you don't have a lot of browns in your wardrobe, I'd go with pearl grey over dark dune.  Dark dune with the gold hardware is really beautiful, but goes best with varying shades of brown.  It is a warmer color than grey, so works really well in the spring/summer, too.  Pearl grey or any grey would look fabulous with your wardrobe filled with black, grey and navy.  I basically carried my heather grey Selma all winter because it really looks best with darker winter colors.  However, that doesn't mean I won't be using it this spring/summer, too!




You've pretty much verified my reasoning for having both dark dune AND Pearl grey in my collection [emoji16]


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Actually it's navy with black handles but SHW.
> If I didn't have this bag, black w/ SHW would be on the list! I hope you get it again, I prefer it over the navy.




Yeah I really regret returning; at the time I felt like large was too big but then I keep seeing it and love it. And that black and silver combo is just gorgeous to me! I love black and navy too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> You've pretty much verified my reasoning for having both dark dune AND Pearl grey in my collection [emoji16]


LOL!  Same reason I have both dark dune AND heather grey in my collection.  Warm vs. cool color.  Spring/summer vs. fall/winter color.  And both can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Lilpaws

HeatherL said:


> I have both PG & DD.  I wear mainly grey and black and hardly any brown, based on that I feel PG works best with my wardrobe.  I don't use DD much but I really love the bag & the color and will try to use it more.  The DD is my only bag with GHW as I do prefer SHW, but I loved DD so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> If I wear jeans with a black top and black shoes, I'll wear the DD, but I typically don't wear DD with my work clothes, black & grey slacks (mostly).  Maybe I'm nuts and can wear the DD with my work clothes too...thinking....
> 
> I've attached some pics but it really is a beautiful color IRL.  Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 3301299
> View attachment 3301300
> View attachment 3301301


Love the cute owl! beautiful bag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> love Canary yellow as well! Congratulations, such a great choice for spring/summer. Think we need a mod shot please....




Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951




Looks so cute on you! LOVE bright yellow with navy!


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951



That is adorable with the navy top!! Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

HeatherL said:


> I have both PG & DD.  I wear mainly grey and black and hardly any brown, based on that I feel PG works best with my wardrobe.  I don't use DD much but I really love the bag & the color and will try to use it more.  The DD is my only bag with GHW as I do prefer SHW, but I loved DD so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> If I wear jeans with a black top and black shoes, I'll wear the DD, but I typically don't wear DD with my work clothes, black & grey slacks (mostly).  Maybe I'm nuts and can wear the DD with my work clothes too...thinking....
> 
> I've attached some pics but it really is a beautiful color IRL.  Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 3301299
> View attachment 3301300
> View attachment 3301301



I am just loving your collection!


----------



## HeatherL

bellevie0891 said:


> I am just loving your collection!




Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherL

Lilpaws said:


> Love the cute owl! beautiful bag!!




Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951




This looks great on you!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951


You look great! The yellow is nice against all blue.


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951




Love this yellow. Perfect for spring and summer


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> I have both PG & DD.  I wear mainly grey and black and hardly any brown, based on that I feel PG works best with my wardrobe.  I don't use DD much but I really love the bag & the color and will try to use it more.  The DD is my only bag with GHW as I do prefer SHW, but I loved DD so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> If I wear jeans with a black top and black shoes, I'll wear the DD, but I typically don't wear DD with my work clothes, black & grey slacks (mostly).  Maybe I'm nuts and can wear the DD with my work clothes too...thinking....
> 
> I've attached some pics but it really is a beautiful color IRL.  Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 3301299
> View attachment 3301300
> View attachment 3301301




Love your collection. Nice variety of bags and colors


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so cute on you! LOVE bright yellow with navy!





bellevie0891 said:


> That is adorable with the navy top!! Looks wonderful on you!





HeatherL said:


> This looks great on you!





myluvofbags said:


> You look great! The yellow is nice against all blue.





cny1941 said:


> Love this yellow. Perfect for spring and summer



Thanks, ladies!!! You all are getting me excited for the warmer weather. It is cold and raining today....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Finally got around to posting one....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3301951



Also love Canary on you!  sooo pretty with Navy!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Also love Canary on you!  sooo pretty with Navy!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!!




I agree, canary looks amazing on you!!
I just love the studs [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree, canary looks amazing on you!!
> I just love the studs [emoji7]




Thank you!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Lilpaws

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the canary Selma messengers!
> 
> I got my ballet Selma from a fellow TPFer and its my perfect pink! Especially with the silver hardware...[emoji7]
> 
> Excuse the mess we are in the process of moving and getting ready for baby girl to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3297593
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297594


I love this color ballet- beautiful!! Does anyone know if it also comes with gold hardware? I rather have silver, but saw a ballet selma on poshmark with gold. hardware...just curious.


----------



## Jilly90

So I have fallen inlove with the look of the Selma!! I bought the dove color the other day. I was comparing that with the pearl grey in the store and went back and forth a lot and then decided on the dove because it was a little lighter and seemed nicer for the upcoming Spring. Now that I have it though and have seen it in different lighting I'm worried that it is too light and am feeling self conscious about it. What are your opinions on the dove verses pearl grey?
Also the one thing I have found that I do not like it the pockets. I find it to be way too much trouble to try to get my cell phone out of the pocket. Instead of simply grabbing my phone I have to lift up the zipper flap and try to wiggle it out of the pocket and it's just not that .convenient. Other than that I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## ubo22

Jilly90 said:


> So I have fallen inlove with the look of the Selma!! I bought the dove color the other day. I was comparing that with the pearl grey in the store and went back and forth a lot and then decided on the dove because it was a little lighter and seemed nicer for the upcoming Spring. Now that I have it though and have seen it in different lighting I'm worried that it is too light and am feeling self conscious about it. What are your opinions on the dove verses pearl grey?
> Also the one thing I have found that I do not like it the pockets. I find it to be way too much trouble to try to get my cell phone out of the pocket. Instead of simply grabbing my phone I have to lift up the zipper flap and try to wiggle it out of the pocket and it's just not that .convenient. Other than that I'm obsessed with it!


You're not alone.  The Selma is an awesome bag and very popular.  I own 4 and love every single one.  I tend to use my Selmas weekdays because they hold a lot and are easy to carry.

Dove, pearl grey, heather grey, and steel grey are the greys that I can think of by MK from light to dark.  If you're already feeling that dove grey may be too light for you, I'd think about switching it out for one of the darker shades.  I prefer the darker shades and own a large heather grey Selma.

You've discovered one of the main problems with the medium Selma.  The interior pockets are placed too high so that it's hard to get things in and out of them.  If that really bothers you, maybe you can find a large instead.  However, MK currently isn't making/selling anymore large Selmas, so you'd have to buy through a reseller like eBay.


----------



## Jilly90

Thanks so much for your reply!! The pocket is a bit of a problem but not enough to not have the bag!! 
I may go back to the store to take another look. I'm just so indecisive. I'm more of a brown purse girl so maybe I'm just not used to having something other than brown? The grey is just so pretty and classy that I had to have it! It's so hard to decide between the two colors!
Here is a picture of it for you all to see! I love the color when there is not a lot of lighting but it is much brighter in the sun and under certain lights. Thanks again!


----------



## Bootlover07

Jilly90 said:


> So I have fallen inlove with the look of the Selma!! I bought the dove color the other day. I was comparing that with the pearl grey in the store and went back and forth a lot and then decided on the dove because it was a little lighter and seemed nicer for the upcoming Spring. Now that I have it though and have seen it in different lighting I'm worried that it is too light and am feeling self conscious about it. What are your opinions on the dove verses pearl grey?
> 
> Also the one thing I have found that I do not like it the pockets. I find it to be way too much trouble to try to get my cell phone out of the pocket. Instead of simply grabbing my phone I have to lift up the zipper flap and try to wiggle it out of the pocket and it's just not that .convenient. Other than that I'm obsessed with it!







Jilly90 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!! The pocket is a bit of a problem but not enough to not have the bag!!
> 
> I may go back to the store to take another look. I'm just so indecisive. I'm more of a brown purse girl so maybe I'm just not used to having something other than brown? The grey is just so pretty and classy that I had to have it! It's so hard to decide between the two colors!
> 
> Here is a picture of it for you all to see! I love the color when there is not a lot of lighting but it is much brighter in the sun and under certain lights. Thanks again!




Your bag is beautiful!! I agree that the grey Selma is such a sophisticated and classy bag! It's definitely my favorite neutral on the Selma. I have Pearl grey but I think dove is a very good alternative if you can't find Pearl grey. I have a large one (that I'm currently selling) and when I started looking for a medium to replace it I kept finding dove. I ended up waiting to find the PG because it's just a tad darker than dove and PG already is already pretty light to me. However, I think dove will go with the same things as the difference is barely noticeable.

When I was shopping around for PG I took a pic with a dove Selma (first picture). The second picture my medium Pearl grey that I eventually bought. The differences are very slight


----------



## HeatherL

Jilly90 said:


> So I have fallen inlove with the look of the Selma!! I bought the dove color the other day. I was comparing that with the pearl grey in the store and went back and forth a lot and then decided on the dove because it was a little lighter and seemed nicer for the upcoming Spring. Now that I have it though and have seen it in different lighting I'm worried that it is too light and am feeling self conscious about it. What are your opinions on the dove verses pearl grey?
> 
> Also the one thing I have found that I do not like it the pockets. I find it to be way too much trouble to try to get my cell phone out of the pocket. Instead of simply grabbing my phone I have to lift up the zipper flap and try to wiggle it out of the pocket and it's just not that .convenient. Other than that I'm obsessed with it!




I have a PG bag and for that reason I won't get Dove, because they are too similar.  

Just my two cents here, but I seem to always play the second guessing myself game.  I'd stick with your original instincts and keep Dove.  You already went back and forth several times and even if you do exchange for PG, you'll probably start the second guessing game all over again.  Honestly, both are beautiful colors and you can't go wrong with either.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## keishapie1973

Jilly90 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!! The pocket is a bit of a problem but not enough to not have the bag!!
> I may go back to the store to take another look. I'm just so indecisive. I'm more of a brown purse girl so maybe I'm just not used to having something other than brown? The grey is just so pretty and classy that I had to have it! It's so hard to decide between the two colors!
> Here is a picture of it for you all to see! I love the color when there is not a lot of lighting but it is much brighter in the sun and under certain lights. Thanks again!



Your bag is gorgeous. I would keep it. There is very little difference between pg and dove. Both are really nice....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lilpaws said:


> I love this color ballet- beautiful!! Does anyone know if it also comes with gold hardware? I rather have silver, but saw a ballet selma on poshmark with gold. hardware...just curious.




I've never seen ballet with gold hardware, but I've only seen it in medium Selma, Cynthia, Riley, Camille. I can't recall if I've seen it with gold hardware. For example lilac is also a newish color and I've only seen it with silver hardware. I would ask to see the tag, and where the seller purchased it. 



Jilly90 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!! The pocket is a bit of a problem but not enough to not have the bag!!
> 
> I may go back to the store to take another look. I'm just so indecisive. I'm more of a brown purse girl so maybe I'm just not used to having something other than brown? The grey is just so pretty and classy that I had to have it! It's so hard to decide between the two colors!
> 
> Here is a picture of it for you all to see! I love the color when there is not a lot of lighting but it is much brighter in the sun and under certain lights. Thanks again!




I really like dove. I also don't use those cell pockets in my medium Selma because it would take too long to get anything in and out. But I still love the style. Pearl grey is a nice color too, imo it has more of that pure grey color. Were you trying to go for a pure grey or one with an undertone, it looks lavender or blueish undertone to me on dove. Not noticeable in person though only in pics.


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I found tonight!  I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay.  And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing!  I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I had to have it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight!  I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay.  And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing!  I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I had to have it!




Gorgeous!!!!! My stepmom has a tote in that print and she loves it; it really goes with a lot.


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! My stepmom has a tote in that print and she loves it; it really goes with a lot.



Thx. I really love it!


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight!  I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay.  And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing!  I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I had to have it!




Excellent score!  Beautiful & congrats!


----------



## Ness7386

HeatherL said:


> Excellent score!  Beautiful & congrats!



Thx. I'm so happy to have found a Large Selma for less than $170!


----------



## LadyV

For fellow Canadians, Yorkdale and Scarborough Town Centre still have the large Selma in stock. Yorkdale has black (low quantities) and luggage. Scarborough Town Centre has luggage.

I bought a black one yesterday!


----------



## Lilpaws

On sale- Med. Selma, Dove and Ballet (Ballet is limited availability) @ the Michael kors site....208.60$


----------



## Ness7386

LadyV said:


> For fellow Canadians, Yorkdale and Scarborough Town Centre still have the large Selma in stock. Yorkdale has black (low quantities) and luggage. Scarborough Town Centre has luggage.
> 
> I bought a black one yesterday!



Oh that's great! Large Selmas are no where to found here in Atlanta.


----------



## melissatrv

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight!  I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay.  And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing!  I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I had to have it!


 
Ooh I have never seen that one, very pretty


----------



## Ness7386

melissatrv said:


> Ooh I have never seen that one, very pretty



Thx. The first time I saw it was on eBay and wanted it so badly, but I was skeptical about purchasing it from there.  So to come across one at a local dept store, I had to get it!  Especially because it was the only one!


----------



## k0be36

I bought two selma this past week during macy's sale, both for 160 but i can't decide which one to keep: dark dune or steel blue/sky/navy colorblock.  I just can't see myself keeping both bags.  I wear mostly darker colors, lot of grey, black.  i haven't gotten them in the mail yet but am looking for some opinion on which one to keep. also i've seen pictures of dark dune and the color varies depending on lighting.  Does anyone have a mod pic of the color block selma? much appreciated.


----------



## Lilpaws

k0be36 said:


> I bought two selma this past week during macy's sale, both for 160 but i can't decide which one to keep: dark dune or steel blue/sky/navy colorblock.  I just can't see myself keeping both bags.  I wear mostly darker colors, lot of grey, black.  i haven't gotten them in the mail yet but am looking for some opinion on which one to keep. also i've seen pictures of dark dune and the color varies depending on lighting.  Does anyone have a mod pic of the color block selma? much appreciated.


They are both great colors- the colorblock is unique imho- both beautiful. I think I just saw a mod. pic.. on the "what are you carrying today" board. Wait and see how they are packaged, one may be as if it's never been opened....might help you decide .


----------



## k0be36

I just got them both today. They were both packaged really well. Surprised since I've heard of all the horror stories about Macy's packaging. Here are some pictures. I also have another Selma on the way in dove this time from michael kors website. I think I'll reserve my final decision till the last bag arrives


----------



## Suz82

They both look lovely, I guess I depends on what you'll get the most use out of? Dove and DD will go with any outfit combo won't they, so it's where you feel you have a gap for the new bag


----------



## bellevie0891

k0be36 said:


> I just got them both today. They were both packaged really well. Surprised since I've heard of all the horror stories about Macy's packaging. Here are some pictures. I also have another Selma on the way in dove this time from michael kors website. I think I'll reserve my final decision till the last bag arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310648
> View attachment 3310649




I say dark dune. Simply because I purchased one a few weeks ago and it's so versatile! I have to talk myself into switching bags [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

k0be36 said:


> I just got them both today. They were both packaged really well. Surprised since I've heard of all the horror stories about Macy's packaging. Here are some pictures. I also have another Selma on the way in dove this time from michael kors website. I think I'll reserve my final decision till the last bag arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310648
> View attachment 3310649


Dark dune.  My second choice would be the dove color on its way.  Third would be the colorblock.  Longer term, you'll get the most use out of the solid neutrals.


----------



## cny1941

k0be36 said:


> I just got them both today. They were both packaged really well. Surprised since I've heard of all the horror stories about Macy's packaging. Here are some pictures. I also have another Selma on the way in dove this time from michael kors website. I think I'll reserve my final decision till the last bag arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310648
> View attachment 3310649






ubo22 said:


> Dark dune.  My second choice would be the dove color on its way.  Third would be the colorblock.  Longer term, you'll get the most use out of the solid neutrals.




+1 for dark dune

Ubo is absolutely right. I also find myself getting the most use out of black and brown. I don't have to worry about what I'm wearing, these colors go with everything.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune.  My second choice would be the dove color on its way.  Third would be the colorblock.  Longer term, you'll get the most use out of the solid neutrals.




Agreed 100%! I love colors but I always end up with neutrals and returning anything not neutral!


----------



## k0be36

I am still unsure. The color block one actually looks really pretty in person but I definitely agree with getting more use out of the neutral color. My favorite mk color is actually the pearl grey and I am hoping the dove will come close in color to it.


----------



## cny1941

k0be36 said:


> I am still unsure. The color block one actually looks really pretty in person but I definitely agree with getting more use out of the neutral color. My favorite mk color is actually the pearl grey and I am hoping the dove will come close in color to it.




I have Selma colorblock (navy/black) and I love mine too. Go with the bag that you really enjoy wearing them.


----------



## DiamondsForever

k0be36 said:


> I bought two selma this past week during macy's sale, both for 160 but i can't decide which one to keep: dark dune or steel blue/sky/navy colorblock.  I just can't see myself keeping both bags.  I wear mostly darker colors, lot of grey, black.  i haven't gotten them in the mail yet but am looking for some opinion on which one to keep. also i've seen pictures of dark dune and the color varies depending on lighting.  Does anyone have a mod pic of the color block selma? much appreciated.



I suspect you'll find Dove most useful, as you say you wear a lot of black and grey. Looking forward to hearing your decision!


----------



## keishapie1973

k0be36 said:


> I am still unsure. The color block one actually looks really pretty in person but I definitely agree with getting more use out of the neutral color. My favorite mk color is actually the pearl grey and I am hoping the dove will come close in color to it.



I say go with the one that you love. I guess I'm the opposite of most in that my neutral bags are carried the least. Most of my clothes are neutral so my bag usually makes the statement...


----------



## Scooch

Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!


----------



## Suz82

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330




Very nice, the charm looks cute on it too


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330




SCORE! Very nice!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330



So pretty!  would love to see a mod shot?


----------



## Scooch

Will do a mod shot in the morning before church!


----------



## Lilpaws

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330


Luck girl!! They are so hard to find not! Enjoy!


----------



## cny1941

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330




Great find! Love the charm too [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330



Great deal!!!


----------



## Scooch

Mod shot


----------



## DiamondsForever

Scooch said:


> Mod shot
> View attachment 3312872



Fabulous!


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Mod shot
> View attachment 3312872


That large Selma looks really nice on you.  Especially with the charm.  Good find!


----------



## ubo22

Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Love all four!!! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.



Very nice collection!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Love all four!!! Which one is your favorite?


Right now, heather grey.  But I used malachite the most this winter.  In the spring/summer, it's luggage.  But whenever I pull out sapphire I swoon...it's such a gorgeous color.  So the truth is that I don't have a favorite.  I love them all!  LOL! 




keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Right now, heather grey.  But I used malachite the most this winter.  In the spring/summer, it's luggage.  But whenever I pull out sapphire I swoon...it's such a gorgeous color.  So the truth is that I don't have a favorite.  I love them all!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




LOL trust me I know!!! I always think a bag is my favorite and then when I switch to carrying a new one then that seems like my favorite! I think that's a sign that you've chosen well when you love them all [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Great collection, there all lovely pops of colour, I think the blue is gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL trust me I know!!! I always think a bag is my favorite and then when I switch to carrying a new one then that seems like my favorite! I think that's a sign that you've chosen well when you love them all [emoji3]


I know!  I could literally carry my Selmas every week day for the rest of my working life.  They are so practical and the saffiano leather is care-free.  I love that MK came out with so many different colors over the years.  It's impossible not to find a color you love (or several for that matter).  




Suz82 said:


> Great collection, there all lovely pops of colour, I think the blue is gorgeous


  Pictures don't do sapphire justice.  It's a gorgeous color.  Unfortunately, I only pull it out on occasion as a pop of color against darker clothing, but I always re-fall in love with it every time I do.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Right now, heather grey.  But I used malachite the most this winter.  In the spring/summer, it's luggage.  But whenever I pull out sapphire I swoon...it's such a gorgeous color.  So the truth is that I don't have a favorite.  I love them all!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I love your collection. My 4 consist Grey Croc embossed, Black Grommet, Navy, & Sapphire.  Like you, I fall in love all over again every time I take the sapphire out!  It's such a glorious color!  And I have already put the Heather Grey on my stalking list since it's sold out in the stores. LOL


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love your collection. My 4 consist Grey Croc embossed, Black Grommet, Navy, & Sapphire.  Like you, I fall in love all over again every time I take the sapphire out!  It's such a glorious color!  And I have already put the Heather Grey on my stalking list since it's sold out in the stores. LOL


Thanks cdtracing.  I love your Selma collection, too!


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.



Love your collection! Very classic colors so versitle for every season.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Love them all!!!  So sad these are discontinued...


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Love your collection! Very classic colors so versitle for every season.


Thank you!  There's definitely a color for every season!  




HeatherL said:


> Love them all!!!  So sad these are discontinued...


Thank you.  I can't believe MK stopped making the large Selma.  It's the end of an era!


----------



## Scooch

ubo22 said:


> Thank you!  There's definitely a color for every season!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I can't believe MK stopped making the large Selma.  It's the end of an era!




I know! I mentioned this catastrophe to my SA at my local store and he said he wouldn't be surprised if they do come back. He said they get a lot of requests for them still.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.



Such a beautiful collection photo Ubo!  love how they all tone together. Selma really is a beautiful bag.


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> I know! I mentioned this catastrophe to my SA at my local store and he said he wouldn't be surprised if they do come back. He said they get a lot of requests for them still.


 
I think MK will have to bring back the large Selma.  It's more than a catastrophe that he discontinued them...it's the end of world as I know it!  



DiamondsForever said:


> Such a beautiful collection photo Ubo!  love how they all tone together. Selma really is a beautiful bag.


Thank you DiamondsForever.  I know you have quite the Selma collection, too! :okay:


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I think MK will have to bring back the large Selma.  It's more than a catastrophe that he discontinued them...it's the end of world as I know it!
> 
> 
> Thank you DiamondsForever.  I know you have quite the Selma collection, too! :okay:



:giggles:

I nearly added to it earlier...! Saw a medium ballet Selma SHW in Houston MK for $158 + tax. Such a great deal, but decided I couldn't justify another one.


----------



## Ness7386

Scooch said:


> Large Selma in peanut on sale today at Macy's! 130.72 out the door. Someone had it on hold and it was put out on the clearance table. Had to get the charm!
> View attachment 3312330



That was a super great deal!  Love it!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly added to it earlier...! Saw a medium ballet Selma SHW in Houston MK for $158 + tax. Such a great deal, but decided I couldn't justify another one.




Always room for more! Selfridges had a ballet Sutton with SHW but I felt with two Small boys it wouldn't stay pretty for very long [emoji38]


----------



## sweetsh

selma...


----------



## k0be36

My last bag arrived today and I am so in love with the color. It's such a pretty grey color. I have a pearl grey jet set tote and I think I like the dove color even more. I also loved how thoughtful the packaging is from michael kors. Here are the three bags together. I still haven't decided but I think I am leaning toward the dove. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3315847


----------



## ubo22

k0be36 said:


> My last bag arrived today and I am so in love with the color. It's such a pretty grey color. I have a pearl grey jet set tote and I think I like the dove color even more. I also loved how thoughtful the packaging is from michael kors. Here are the three bags together. I still haven't decided but I think I am leaning toward the dove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315847
> View attachment 3315852


I knew you would like dove!  Now to choose.  Decisions.  Decisions...


----------



## Suz82

k0be36 said:


> My last bag arrived today and I am so in love with the color. It's such a pretty grey color. I have a pearl grey jet set tote and I think I like the dove color even more. I also loved how thoughtful the packaging is from michael kors. Here are the three bags together. I still haven't decided but I think I am leaning toward the dove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315847
> View attachment 3315852




It's not going to be an easy choice is it? The DD and dove are still the top runners for me but in all honesty they are all gorgeous bags [emoji178]


----------



## Bootlover07

k0be36 said:


> My last bag arrived today and I am so in love with the color. It's such a pretty grey color. I have a pearl grey jet set tote and I think I like the dove color even more. I also loved how thoughtful the packaging is from michael kors. Here are the three bags together. I still haven't decided but I think I am leaning toward the dove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315847
> View attachment 3315852




I love the dove and dark dune!!! I have a Pearl grey Selma and a dark dune Sutton and it's definitely worth it to have both taupe and silver in your collection!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I love the dove and dark dune!!! I have a Pearl grey Selma and a dark dune Sutton and it's definitely worth it to have both taupe and silver in your collection!!


+1
I agree with Bootlover07.  Both those colors are must haves.


----------



## k0be36

I chose.... Dove! I really wanted both the dd and dove but ultimately decided that I shouldn't keep two (ok the hubby decided that [emoji24]) anyway here is a picture of my new Selma with new Pom Pom out for the day 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also now that I have seen how gorgeous dd looks in person I am definitely not opposed to add one in maybe a sutton  [emoji12]


----------



## Bootlover07

k0be36 said:


> I chose.... Dove! I really wanted both the dd and dove but ultimately decided that I shouldn't keep two (ok the hubby decided that [emoji24]) anyway here is a picture of my new Selma with new Pom Pom out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318155
> 
> 
> Also now that I have seen how gorgeous dd looks in person I am definitely not opposed to add one in maybe a sutton  [emoji12]




Awesome choice!!! That was the one that really wowed you when you got it so you won't regret it 

I honestly prefer the Selma in grey over dune because it looks so nice with the silver hardware. The DD looks great on the Sutton with the extra hardware. I would highly recommend snatching one up if you find one! I got mine at Nordstrom for 196, but it was the last one in store and they were sold out online.


----------



## dumbdustbag

a quick question

do some selmas come with four inside pockets and some with two?


----------



## Bootlover07

dumbdustbag said:


> a quick question
> 
> 
> 
> do some selmas come with four inside pockets and some with two?




Large comes with four and medium comes with two.


----------



## Suz82

k0be36 said:


> I chose.... Dove! I really wanted both the dd and dove but ultimately decided that I shouldn't keep two (ok the hubby decided that [emoji24]) anyway here is a picture of my new Selma with new Pom Pom out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318155
> 
> 
> Also now that I have seen how gorgeous dd looks in person I am definitely not opposed to add one in maybe a sutton  [emoji12]




She's gorgeous, and yeah a Sutton in dark dune would be a great alternative [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## dumbdustbag

Bootlover07 said:


> Large comes with four and medium comes with two.




oh thank you! 

I almost freaked out thinking i bought a fake one lol 

thanks a lot!&#128512;


----------



## Bootlover07

dumbdustbag said:


> oh thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost freaked out thinking i bought a fake one lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot![emoji3]




Of course! Lol what color did you get?


----------



## dumbdustbag

black since i only wear black lol. so boring i know...


----------



## Suz82

dumbdustbag said:


> black since i only wear black lol. so boring i know...




Not boring... Blacks a classic and will last you for as long as you love it [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

dumbdustbag said:


> black since i only wear black lol. so boring i know...




Not boring at all! My next bag will actually be a black Riley [emoji51]


----------



## DiamondsForever

dumbdustbag said:


> black since i only wear black lol. so boring i know...



Not at all! I love my black Selma with silver studs. Black is very edgy


----------



## k0be36

dumbdustbag said:


> black since i only wear black lol. so boring i know...




Black is classy and you can match it with everything. Unfortunately black is also the one color that never goes on sale lol but it is most definitely not boring


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm currently trying to sell my Pearl grey large, but thought I'd take pics of it with my medium while I have both. I adore this color btw!!!! I'll post pics in the size comparison thread too


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm currently trying to sell my Pearl grey large, but thought I'd take pics of it with my medium while I have both. I adore this color btw!!!! I'll post pics in the size comparison thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319593
> View attachment 3319595
> View attachment 3319596




They look lovely, it's actually more difference than I thought size wise. Do you plan to get something else in its place?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!


----------



## Suz82

Lovely [emoji175]


----------



## BeachBagGal

TangerineKandy said:


> Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!




Wowsa [emoji173]&#65039; that color combo!


----------



## Nan246

TangerineKandy said:


> Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!



Awesome! Fun bag!


----------



## Nan246

My Studded Selma collection


----------



## Nan246

Everyday selma bags


----------



## TangerineKandy

BeachBagGal said:


> Wowsa [emoji173]&#65039; that color combo!


It was the last one left when I bought it, I've never seen another one!!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TangerineKandy

Nan246 said:


> Awesome! Fun bag!


Thank you!!&#128522;

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TangerineKandy

Nan246 said:


> Everyday selma bags


I love the pleated looking one!!! Gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sarah03

TangerineKandy said:


> Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!




Oh wow, this is amazing! The pink! Beautiful!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> They look lovely, it's actually more difference than I thought size wise. Do you plan to get something else in its place?




Yeah, the medium looks like a baby next to the large lol!! I got the medium to replace the large; that's why I'm selling it. I adore the color and would carry it a lot more if the large wasn't so bulky.


----------



## k0be36

TangerineKandy said:


> Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!




Wow what a lovely combo! Congrats!


----------



## Scully Piper

TangerineKandy said:


> Joining the club with my medium hot pink and black Selma!!


Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

TangerineKandy said:


> I love the pleated looking one!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sarah03 said:


> Oh wow, this is amazing! The pink! Beautiful!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## TangerineKandy

k0be36 said:


> Wow what a lovely combo! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Hopefully you all can help me out! I was wondering if this Selma was from the summer collection with the neon pink and yellow. It looks authentic to me but if you don't think so please let me know. Lol.


----------



## Suz82

jazzyj1021 said:


> Hopefully you all can help me out! I was wondering if this Selma was from the summer collection with the neon pink and yellow. It looks authentic to me but if you don't think so please let me know. Lol.




Pop it in the authentication thread, you'll get the best help there


----------



## Ness7386

Look at this gorgeous Selma that I saw at TJ Maxx today. I've never seen this color combo.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Look at this gorgeous Selma that I saw at TJ Maxx today. I've never seen this color combo.




I really like that! Did you buy it? It would go with sooo much [emoji7] wish my local TK maxx had more variety of MK, quite often the pickings are few and far between [emoji29]


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> I really like that! Did you buy it? It would go with sooo much [emoji7] wish my local TK maxx had more variety of MK, quite often the pickings are few and far between [emoji29]


There are so many new Selma's, Sutton's and Hamilton's at my TJMaxx.  But no, I didn't buy it.  I dont want to pay $179.  Trying to wait for it to be marked down.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> There are so many new Selma's, Sutton's and Hamilton's at my TJMaxx.  But no, I didn't buy it.  I dont want to pay $179.  Trying to wait for it to be marked down.




Good idea [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> Look at this gorgeous Selma that I saw at TJ Maxx today. I've never seen this color combo.



It's pretty. I rarely see MK at TJ's nearest to me.


----------



## keishapie1973

My most recent purchase....[emoji7]

Studded Selma in dove.


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> My most recent purchase....[emoji7]
> 
> Studded Selma in dove.
> View attachment 3323708



So beautiful! Love to add that to my collection! pretty summer/spring color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> So beautiful! Love to add that to my collection! pretty summer/spring color!



Thank you and you should. I also feel that it just screams spring/summer. I'm looking forward to carrying it when the weather warms up....


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> My most recent purchase....[emoji7]
> 
> Studded Selma in dove.
> View attachment 3323708




I'm in love with it for you [emoji7] it looks so gorgeous with the stud detail.


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> I'm in love with it for you [emoji7] it looks so gorgeous with the stud detail.



Aww, Thanks....


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have a micro stud quilted Selma? I'm wondering how the studs held up and if you like it versus the saffiano Selma? Love the look but would hate it if studs fell off!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Anyone have a micro stud quilted Selma? I'm wondering how the studs held up and if you like it versus the saffiano Selma? Love the look but would hate it if studs fell off!


I would think that it's heavy to carry and the studs will fade eventually.


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Does the heather grey color say heather grey on the retail tag? I saw the color name grey on the retail tag of a Selma and was wondering if there was a difference between the two.


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> My most recent purchase....[emoji7]
> 
> Studded Selma in dove.
> View attachment 3323708



Love it!


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Does the heather grey color say heather grey on the retail tag? I saw the color name grey on the retail tag of a Selma and was wondering if there was a difference between the two.


It should say heather grey.  There are several shades of grey: pearl grey, heather grey, steel grey.  Each one should be specified on the tag.


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> It should say heather grey.  There are several shades of grey: pearl grey, heather grey, steel grey.  Each one should be specified on the tag.




Ok perfect! Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Love it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I was at Macy's today and they had a medium Selma in dove. I wish I'd been carrying my Pearl grey because I swear they're the same color! The dove seems more translucent and silvery but if you already have Pearl grey I think you're good. On another note I love how a lot of these new spring colors have silver hardware!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277715





Bootlover07 said:


> Took my new medium Pearl grey for a spin yesterday! It's so much easier to carry than the large. I love the look of the large when carried, but I can see myself using the medium a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296553
> View attachment 3296554



If you're carrying your pearl grey and run across dove, would you mind getting side by side pics? I don't see very much difference. I had a pearl grey grommet Selma years ago, and my dove looks very similar. I'm really curious....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> If you're carrying your pearl grey and run across dove, would you mind getting side by side pics? I don't see very much difference. I had a pearl grey grommet Selma years ago, and my dove looks very similar. I'm really curious....




Sure! I'm curious too, I think dove is slightly more silvery but not that much.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> If you're carrying your pearl grey and run across dove, would you mind getting side by side pics? I don't see very much difference. I had a pearl grey grommet Selma years ago, and my dove looks very similar. I'm really curious....




HeatherL posted a pic of her dove and PG in the chat thread recently


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> HeatherL posted a pic of her dove and PG in the chat thread recently



I saw that one but the Greenwich leather is more glassy, more unique. I'd like to see the regular pearl grey saffiano vs. dove.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Sure! I'm curious too, I think dove is slightly more silvery but not that much.



That's what I'm thinking too. Thanks!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw that one but the Greenwich leather is more glassy, more unique. I'd like to see the regular pearl grey saffiano vs. dove.....



I wish I saw this a few hours ago as I was comparing both pearl grey and dove in Safiano in a shop today!!  I really liked both, dove seemed a little more femine and slightly lighter in colour.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I wish I saw this a few hours ago as I was comparing both pearl grey and dove in Safiano in a shop today!!  I really liked both, dove seemed a little more femine and slightly lighter in colour.



Darn!!!!  Yes, I'm thinking it's only a slight difference as well.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I wish I saw this a few hours ago as I was comparing both pearl grey and dove in Safiano in a shop today!!  I really liked both, dove seemed a little more femine and slightly lighter in colour.



Ooo where were you shopping?  Dove has a slightly blue or purple tint to it I think? Sort of regret not picking it up in the US when it was on sale


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw that one but the Greenwich leather is more glassy, more unique. I'd like to see the regular pearl grey saffiano vs. dove.....









The large wallet is PG & the small is Dove.  I hope this helps!


----------



## HeatherL

Got & used this little cutie last night [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!

I really wanted a Dove messenger but of course it was never released in the US.  I was afraid of this pattern becoming dated at some point but I adore it and I'll still rock it if/when it becomes dated!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325764
> 
> View attachment 3325765
> 
> 
> The large wallet is PG & the small is Dove.  I hope this helps!



This is perfect!!! Thanks.....


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325766
> 
> 
> Got & used this little cutie last night [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!
> 
> I really wanted a Dove messenger but of course it was never released in the US.  I was afraid of this pattern becoming dated at some point but I adore it and I'll still rock it if/when it becomes dated!



Very cute!!! Love the pattern....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! Love the pattern....




Thanks!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Ooo where were you shopping?  Dove has a slightly blue or purple tint to it I think? Sort of regret not picking it up in the US when it was on sale



I was in House of Fraser.  The PG was a mini selma with studs and dove was a mini selma.  I just ordered a PG cindy from Nordstrom and almost ordered the dove Cindy.  I chose Pearl grey because the dove was from May's and couldn't risk it being shipped here in a bag.  I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of return shipping if it was damaged and from what I have seen on here, they tend to ship things in bags!!  I think I preferred dove


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325766
> 
> 
> Got & used this little cutie last night [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!
> 
> I really wanted a Dove messenger but of course it was never released in the US.  I was afraid of this pattern becoming dated at some point but I adore it and I'll still rock it if/when it becomes dated!




Oh this is gorgeous!!! Is this medium or mini? I've been looking for a dove medium Selma messenger. Where did u get her?


----------



## k0be36

I have a dove Selma and a jet tote in pearl grey. I don't have a comparison side by side but here is a couple picture I took of each. As you can tell the dove is more lighter grey and the pg is more of a true grey if that makes sense.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!!! Is this medium or mini? I've been looking for a dove medium Selma messenger. Where did u get her?




Thanks!  It's the medium and I got it at MK for 30% off.  $187 + tax.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I was in House of Fraser.  The PG was a mini selma with studs and dove was a mini selma.  I just ordered a PG cindy from Nordstrom and almost ordered the dove Cindy.  I chose Pearl grey because the dove was from May's and couldn't risk it being shipped here in a bag.  I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of return shipping if it was damaged and from what I have seen on here, they tend to ship things in bags!!  I think I preferred dove



On the bright side you're less likely to end up with colour transfer with PG  they are very similar, the difference is very slight. The hassles and expense of returning a damaged bag to Macy's really aren't worth it!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> On the bright side you're less likely to end up with colour transfer with PG  they are very similar, the difference is very slight. The hassles and expense of returning a damaged bag to Macy's really aren't worth it!




Last off topic post!  Glad I chose Nordstrom rather than Macy's- just got parcel now!


----------



## Suz82

Ooh your teasing us [emoji23]


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> Ooh your teasing us [emoji23]


Full reveal to appear shortly in Cindy/ show us your bag threads!


----------



## Kechiugo

Hi everyone am new to posting on here but I have been lurking for ages


----------



## Nan246

Kechiugo said:


> Hi everyone am new to posting on here but I have been lurking for ages



Welcome! Which color bag do you have?


----------



## Pinkalicious

k0be36 said:


> I have a dove Selma and a jet tote in pearl grey. I don't have a comparison side by side but here is a couple picture I took of each. As you can tell the dove is more lighter grey and the pg is more of a true grey if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325868
> View attachment 3325869



Dove is sooo pretty


----------



## Kechiugo

Nan246 said:


> Welcome! Which color bag do you have?


Thank you very much. I got into mk this January so really late but I own 3 large selmas now . Raspberry, optic white and just yesterday i recieved peanut . Also own 2 Hamiltons cornflower and dark dune . Pretty addictive &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## halobear

Studded Selma's first day out


----------



## halobear

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325766
> 
> 
> Got & used this little cutie last night [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!
> 
> I really wanted a Dove messenger but of course it was never released in the US.  I was afraid of this pattern becoming dated at some point but I adore it and I'll still rock it if/when it becomes dated!




Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

halobear said:


> Studded Selma's first day out
> View attachment 3330246


What a great color. You are ready for spring.


----------



## halobear

myluvofbags said:


> What a great color. You are ready for spring.




Thanks! Been waiting for the weather to warm up so I could break out my lighter color bags.


----------



## HeatherL

halobear said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!  I love your bag & charm too!


----------



## tonij2000

Fyi I just saw a large black Selma in Marshalls for $199.


----------



## keishapie1973

tonij2000 said:


> Fyi I just saw a large black Selma in Marshalls for $199.



I've seen them this week too. At both Marshalls and TJ Maxx....


----------



## Sandra.AT

My selma medium saffiano gold and black with different leather types.. 
selma's and sutton's are my favorite mk bags.. I love selma's more as they are more pracitcal because of the zipper and shape - they are better to wear on the strap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3331136
> View attachment 3331137
> 
> My selma medium saffiano gold and black with different leather types..
> selma's and sutton's are my favorite mk bags.. I love selma's more as they are more pracitcal because of the zipper and shape - they are better to wear on the strap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]




Love both your selmas!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> Love both your selmas!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## a.tsao

I just got my 4th studded medium Selma today!!


----------



## a.tsao

This is what I am using right for spring  color is Blush


----------



## Nan246

a.tsao said:


> This is what I am using right for spring  color is Blush



Beautiful! You are head over heels for studs!!!


----------



## Suz82

a.tsao said:


> I just got my 4th studded medium Selma today!!



Omg this is lush! I haven't seen one with the dark studs before [emoji7]



a.tsao said:


> This is what I am using right for spring  color is Blush



Perfect for spring [emoji253]


----------



## Sandra.AT

a.tsao said:


> This is what I am using right for spring  color is Blush




This looks sooo lovely .. Congratulations perfect for spring


----------



## myluvofbags

a.tsao said:


> I just got my 4th studded medium Selma today!!


Nice, I like the black on black


----------



## a.tsao

Thank you Thank you


----------



## xoelle

a.tsao said:


> I just got my 4th studded medium Selma today!!


Absolutely gorgeous. 

I wish I could have gotten this in large!


----------



## a.tsao

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## juicyfetish

Hi everyone, I have a question for those of you who have own multiple Selmas for quite some time. I recently bought two in different colors and I noticed that one of the bags was heavier, stiffer, and had thicker leather. The other was lighter and the saffiano leather was thinner.

I've seen pics of sagging selmas so I was wondering which one would hold its shape better. Common sense tells me that the thicker one might but perhaps the thicker leather breaks down in a more obvious way??? TIA


----------



## Sandra.AT

juicyfetish said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question for those of you who have own multiple Selmas for quite some time. I recently bought two in different colors and I noticed that one of the bags was heavier, stiffer, and had thicker leather. The other was lighter and the saffiano leather was thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pics of sagging selmas so I was wondering which one would hold its shape better. Common sense tells me that the thicker one might but perhaps the thicker leather breaks down in a more obvious way??? TIA




I've noticed that on my suttons... My small silver sutton is stiffer than my medium ecru one.. Also the ava is thinner than my selma .. My selma is gold .. Maybe it has something to do with the colour of the saffiano .. Some other selmas in black or more neutral colour were not so stiff as gold or silver .. I don't think it will sag.. But if then the thinner saffiano will sag if you overstuff it .. My bags looks fine..
Maybe the larger size of the selma will sag and the medium or smaller sized bags hold their shape better


----------



## Bootlover07

Sandra.AT said:


> I've noticed that on my suttons... My small silver sutton is stiffer than my medium ecru one.. Also the ava is thinner than my selma .. My selma is gold .. Maybe it has something to do with the colour of the saffiano .. Some other selmas in black or more neutral colour were not so stiff as gold or silver .. I don't think it will sag.. But if then the thinner saffiano will sag if you overstuff it .. My bags looks fine..
> Maybe the larger size of the selma will sag and the medium or smaller sized bags hold their shape better




I've noticed as well. My grey Selma is much stiffer than some of the colored ones I've felt. Also, my new dark dune sutton is MUCH stiffer than my electric blue one. Not sure why. I don't think it will sag either way though.


----------



## xoelle

My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.

Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.


----------



## iheart_purses

juicyfetish said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question for those of you who have own multiple Selmas for quite some time. I recently bought two in different colors and I noticed that one of the bags was heavier, stiffer, and had thicker leather. The other was lighter and the saffiano leather was thinner.
> 
> I've seen pics of sagging selmas so I was wondering which one would hold its shape better. Common sense tells me that the thicker one might but perhaps the thicker leather breaks down in a more obvious way??? TIA



I think it has to do with where they were made and year they were made, I have noticed the difference between my two older Selma's which are black and fuschia ... And my newer Selma - which is dark dune and seems to be way less stiff, I also noticed the thread in it is not as good as the others. To be honest I think it's just a decrease in quality or something along those lines. I would think the thinner ones tend to sag and become dinted more


----------



## BeachBagGal

LovelyLeslie said:


> My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.
> 
> Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.



NICE! Very nice assortment of colors -  it!


----------



## Suz82

LovelyLeslie said:


> My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.




What a lovely collection! You've got all bases covered there, lusting after your coral studed Selma haha xx


----------



## MKbaglover

LovelyLeslie said:


> My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.
> 
> Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.



Stunning collection!!! These are my kind of colours, I love deep/ rich/ bright colours and the studs really highlight the vibrancy of some of these colours.


----------



## MDT

LovelyLeslie said:


> My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.
> 
> Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.



Gorgeous collection! I love the yellow and coral with the studs!


----------



## smileydimples

LovelyLeslie said:


> My sister and friend are lurkers on here, but they encouraged me to post my freshly grown Selma collection. Lol. I should have waited until tomorrow when it'd be better light to photograph them, but I got too eager when my last baby arrived in the mail today. Here they are.
> 
> Btw, my violet doesn't feel as stiff or thick as my palm and malachite ones, if that helps.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my goodness I love


----------



## xoelle

Thanks everyone! I love bright and bold colors for certain styles of bags. Resisting the urge to add a blue or teal member to the family. &#128514;


----------



## Suz82

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thanks everyone! I love bright and bold colors for certain styles of bags. Resisting the urge to add a blue or teal member to the family. [emoji23]




Do you have a favourite out of them all?


----------



## ley2

Hello everyone! may I know if MK has new lining on their newer batch? It is MKMKMK logo instead of MK inside a circle.. Saw it from small sutton bag though..
Also, who has black selma with beige color lining? I have mine in black lining, but my friend just bought her medium selma in black, and the color is beige..


----------



## Suz82

ley2 said:


> Hello everyone! may I know if MK has new lining on their newer batch? It is MKMKMK logo instead of MK inside a circle.. Saw it from small sutton bag though..
> Also, who has black selma with beige color lining? I have mine in black lining, but my friend just bought her medium selma in black, and the color is beige..




The new MK is the new lining, my most recent MK purchases (bags and wallets) all have it


----------



## xoelle

Suz82 said:


> Do you have a favourite out of them all?


That's a toughie. I'm loving the coral and/or violet ones, because those are my newest. But I have a soft spot for the sunflower one. I've been lusting over any of the yellow Hamiltons with gold studs and hardware for years... It's so gorgeous but I could never find myself actually going out and getting one, as it's so flashy and looks really heavy!


----------



## ley2

Suz82 said:


> The new MK is the new lining, my most recent MK purchases (bags and wallets) all have it



Oh really? When did they change it? Haha.. I thought it was fake! Lol.


----------



## Nan246

LovelyLeslie said:


> That's a toughie. I'm loving the coral and/or violet ones, because those are my newest. But I have a soft spot for the sunflower one. I've been lusting over any of the yellow Hamiltons with gold studs and hardware for years... It's so gorgeous but I could never find myself actually going out and getting one, as it's so flashy and looks really heavy!



They are really pretty. I had a white one but had to sell it so heavy. Love your Selma collectioN.


----------



## Suz82

LovelyLeslie said:


> That's a toughie. I'm loving the coral and/or violet ones, because those are my newest. But I have a soft spot for the sunflower one. I've been lusting over any of the yellow Hamiltons with gold studs and hardware for years... It's so gorgeous but I could never find myself actually going out and getting one, as it's so flashy and looks really heavy!




It's like asking which of your children you love them most haha just can't do it. Glad you finally got your yellow bag and can enjoy it [emoji169]



ley2 said:


> Oh really? When did they change it? Haha.. I thought it was fake! Lol.




The bags and things I have bought have been dated to September time last year, this is the lining of my purse...


----------



## Sandra.AT

I have also the mkmkmk lining on my newer bags and on my older ones from last year the mk in a circle


----------



## Sonia CC

My new baby....


----------



## Suz82

Sonia CC said:


> My new baby....




Absolutely love the colour [emoji7]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

The Selma is such a beautiful bag, the studded version especially, I think the studs just add a little something extra to the design


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sonia CC said:


> My new baby....




Pretty! What is the color?


----------



## Glttglam

My first Selma.


----------



## doraemon33

What do you guys think about the selma in pink grapefruit color? Is this more seasonal color? It's 30% off right now! =)

(ps. I'm looking for an everyday, year round kind of bag)


----------



## Stephg

doraemon33 said:


> What do you guys think about the selma in pink grapefruit color? Is this more seasonal color? It's 30% off right now! =)
> 
> (ps. I'm looking for an everyday, year round kind of bag)




It's a pretty colour, I personally wouldn't wear it in fall or winter but that's just my preference. Wear what you like


----------



## sisterpasha

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3331136
> View attachment 3331137
> 
> My selma medium saffiano gold and black with different leather types..
> selma's and sutton's are my favorite mk bags.. I love selma's more as they are more pracitcal because of the zipper and shape - they are better to wear on the strap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


Just got my first black selma on Monday just like this one!


----------



## iheart_purses

When you're in the middle of a bag change and you realize you've got all your Medium Selmas together for the perfect photo op 
Black, dark dune, fuchsia .
(I have more selmas in other sizes, because I LOVE SELMA)


----------



## HeatherL

iheart_purses said:


> When you're in the middle of a bag change and you realize you've got all your Medium Selmas together for the perfect photo op
> 
> Black, dark dune, fuchsia .
> 
> (I have more selmas in other sizes, because I LOVE SELMA)




Beautiful!!!!!!  I Love Selma's as well!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> When you're in the middle of a bag change and you realize you've got all your Medium Selmas together for the perfect photo op [emoji23]
> Black, dark dune, fuchsia .
> (I have more selmas in other sizes, because I LOVE SELMA)


Lovely, Selmas are not only functional they are pretty too


----------



## Suz82

iheart_purses said:


> When you're in the middle of a bag change and you realize you've got all your Medium Selmas together for the perfect photo op
> Black, dark dune, fuchsia .
> (I have more selmas in other sizes, because I LOVE SELMA)



Lovely Selma collection, the pink gets my heart going &#128149;


----------



## Glttglam

My Selma in tile blue


----------



## HeatherL

Glttglam said:


> My Selma in tile blue




So pretty!  Love this color!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Glttglam said:


> My Selma in tile blue



Beautiful!  I have this exact bag and I love the colour!


----------



## Glttglam

HeatherL said:


> So pretty!  Love this color!!



Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful!  I have this exact bag and I love the colour!



That's neat that we have the same bag in the same color. Thank you.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

iheart_purses said:


> When you're in the middle of a bag change and you realize you've got all your Medium Selmas together for the perfect photo op
> Black, dark dune, fuchsia .
> (I have more selmas in other sizes, because I LOVE SELMA)


I love your collection


----------



## Honeybe123

Glttglam said:


> My Selma in tile blue


 


Lovely colour, nice with the silver HW


----------



## Glttglam

Honeybe123 said:


> Lovely colour, nice with the silver HW



Thank you


----------



## Honeybe123

New to me, dusty rose Selma. I really love the colour


----------



## Stephg

Honeybe123 said:


> New to me, dusty rose Selma. I really love the colour




Beautiful. I absolutely love dusty rose. Such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Honeybe123

Stephg said:


> Beautiful. I absolutely love dusty rose. Such a gorgeous colour.


Thank you  . I'm really happy with it


----------



## sisterpasha

Glttglam said:


> My Selma in tile blue


Very Nice!  Love the color!


----------



## sisterpasha

Here is my new Black Selma!  Haven't worn it yet due to other new MK bags in rotation.  Great deal over the holiday at Belks.


----------



## HeatherL

sisterpasha said:


> Here is my new Black Selma!  Haven't worn it yet due to other new MK bags in rotation.  Great deal over the holiday at Belks.




Very stylish & sophisticated!


----------



## Glttglam

sisterpasha said:


> Very Nice!  Love the color!



Thank you


----------



## Hollywood H

I bought a medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal hardware today. 
Pictures will be posted later.


----------



## Hollywood H

There she is:







I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hollywood H said:


> There she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.



 ohhhh cement Selma is beautiful! Congratulations on your purchase. Love the gun metal HW. What colour would you describe cements as IRL like white, grey etc? Looks like a very versatile colour to me.


----------



## Hollywood H

The colour is hard to describe. I would call it a light "greige". The colour has a hint of a warm tone.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> There she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.




Absolutely lovely, can't wait to see more bags in this colour now


----------



## Suz82

Oh and I'd love a group shot of them all [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Oh and I'd love a group shot of them all [emoji7]



I'll take one as soon as i've got time.


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> There she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.




This is a beautiful bag, the colour really suits the Selma.  I think your whole picture set up helps it look great too!


----------



## laurelenas

Hollywood H said:


> There she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.




Lovely picture. I love that Cement is a warmer color but the hardware is different than gold. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Hollywood H

My Selma family:


----------



## Bagmagnate15

Oh that is so very cute!


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> There she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six Selmas now and they're al totally different.


Lovely, I really like the gunmetal HW. I think it's impossible to stop at only one Selma :giggles:


----------



## Hollywood H

Honeybe123 said:


> Lovely, I really like the gunmetal HW. I think it's impossible to stop at only one Selma :giggles:



That's true. I think, the classic Selma without studs in saffiano leather is a classic, that won't go out of style.

And my 6 Selmas are totally different, so that's a justification to buy even more. &#128516;


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> That's true. I think, the classic Selma without studs in saffiano leather is a classic, that won't go out of style.
> 
> And my 6 Selmas are totally different, so that's a justification to buy even more. &#128516;


Indeed they are . I really like your studded Selma as well, I would like to purchase one at some point.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> That's true. I think, the classic Selma without studs in saffiano leather is a classic, that won't go out of style.
> 
> And my 6 Selmas are totally different, so that's a justification to buy even more. &#128516;


I agree!  I own four of the classic large Selmas without studs and believe I'll be using them for years to come.


----------



## Honeybe123

Another Selma to add to my little collection


----------



## keishapie1973

Honeybe123 said:


> Another Selma to add to my little collection




I love this color combo....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

Honeybe123 said:


> Another Selma to add to my little collection


 


keishapie1973 said:


> I love this color combo....[emoji3]


+1
I have a large Sutton in this color combo.  This color combo is great in the summer!


----------



## Stephg

Honeybe123 said:


> Another Selma to add to my little collection




Love this combo! Beautiful!


----------



## Honeybe123

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this color combo....[emoji3]


Thank you .


----------



## Honeybe123

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I have a large Sutton in this color combo.  This color combo is great in the summer!


Thank you . Lovely combination isn't it, I think it will be a great year round colour .


----------



## Honeybe123

Stephg said:


> Love this combo! Beautiful!


Thank you .


----------



## Hollywood H

Honeybe123 said:


> Another Selma to add to my little collection



That's a great classical colour combo.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> That's a great classical colour combo.


Thank you .


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I'll take one as soon as i've got time.



Thanks for posting the pic [emoji5]



Hollywood H said:


> My Selma family:




Gosh they are all lovely in their own way [emoji7]


Honeybe123 said:


> Another Selma to add to my little collection




Lovely Selma, very classy colours altogether [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

Lovely bags ladies! X


----------



## Honeybe123

Lovely Selma, very classy colours altogether [emoji4][/QUOTE]


Thank you, I think the colours work so well together


----------



## Honeybe123

Suz82 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh they are all lovely in their own way [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Selma, very classy colours altogether [emoji4]


Thank you, I think the colours work so well together


----------



## Hollywood H

I bought Selma number 7 and 8 today.  (along with another MK bag, a bag charm and sunglasses).
The Selmas were 30% off so i couldn't resist.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I bought Selma number 7 and 8 today.  (along with another MK bag, a bag charm and sunglasses).
> The Selmas were 30% off so i couldn't resist.



Wow!! 30 % off? Congrats on your new bags&#128522;! Photo please&#128521;


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow!! 30 % off? Congrats on your new bags&#128522;! Photo please&#128521;


A few department stores have a sale and quite a few MK bags were 30% off. I could've easily bought a few more.

Pictures will be taken tommorrow, as i have to go to work now (earning the money i spent )


----------



## Parisianchick1

I love this colour. Gorgeous bag


----------



## Parisianchick1

&#128525;&#128525;Gorgeous bag I need to add this colour to my collection


----------



## Hollywood H

Selmas number 7 and 8 (got them at 30% off):


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Selmas number 7 and 8 (got them at 30% off):
> 
> View attachment 3381627


Love them both!! Lucky you!


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> Selmas number 7 and 8 (got them at 30% off):
> 
> View attachment 3381627



Two more beautiful selmas to add to your gorgeous collection [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> Selmas number 7 and 8 (got them at 30% off):
> 
> View attachment 3381627



Love them both [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

After an almost 2 yr cyber stalk, I made a purchase today of a large studded Selma in Malachite.  This will be my first studded Selma & I have been wanting this color for quite a while.  These large Selmas are getting harder & harder to find, especially in colors other than basics.  Now, it's fingers crossed that it will be shipped properly stuffed & in it's dust bag as I have requested & will arrive safe & sound next week.  Pictures will be forth coming when she arrives.


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> After an almost 2 yr cyber stalk, I made a purchase today of a large studded Selma in Malachite.  This will be my first studded Selma & I have been wanting this color for quite a while.  These large Selmas are getting harder & harder to find, especially in colors other than basics.  Now, it's fingers crossed that it will be shipped properly stuffed & in it's dust bag as I have requested & will arrive safe & sound next week.  Pictures will be forth coming when she arrives.



Congrats!!!  I can't wait for pics!!!  Keeping fingers crossed that all works out well!!
Yes, finding large Selma's is a very difficult task these days.  I'm still disappointed they've been discontinued.


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!!!  I can't wait for pics!!!  Keeping fingers crossed that all works out well!!
> Yes, finding large Selma's is a very difficult task these days.  I'm still disappointed they've been discontinued.



As am I.  This one will be #5.  I already have Navy, Sapphire, Grey Croc embossed, & Black Grommet.  I don't have a green bag & have been wanting a Malachite bag for a long time.  I knew I had to get this one because I had not seen another one for at least a year.


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> After an almost 2 yr cyber stalk, I made a purchase today of a large studded Selma in Malachite.  This will be my first studded Selma & I have been wanting this color for quite a while.  These large Selmas are getting harder & harder to find, especially in colors other than basics.  Now, it's fingers crossed that it will be shipped properly stuffed & in it's dust bag as I have requested & will arrive safe & sound next week.  Pictures will be forth coming when she arrives.



Oh this just goes to show that keeping an eye on the market pays off! Congrats on your new Selma, you must be elated after such a long wait [emoji172] can't wait to see the pictures when she arrives [emoji5]


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> After an almost 2 yr cyber stalk, I made a purchase today of a large studded Selma in Malachite.  This will be my first studded Selma & I have been wanting this color for quite a while.  These large Selmas are getting harder & harder to find, especially in colors other than basics.  Now, it's fingers crossed that it will be shipped properly stuffed & in it's dust bag as I have requested & will arrive safe & sound next week.  Pictures will be forth coming when she arrives.



Looking forward to seeing a picture  when it arrives. I would like to add a studded Selma to my little collection, not sure what colour though.


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!!!  I can't wait for pics!!!  Keeping fingers crossed that all works out well!!
> Yes, finding large Selma's is a very difficult task these days.  I'm still disappointed they've been discontinued.





Suz82 said:


> Oh this just goes to show that keeping an eye on the market pays off! Congrats on your new Selma, you must be elated after such a long wait [emoji172] can't wait to see the pictures when she arrives [emoji5]





Honeybe123 said:


> Looking forward to seeing a picture  when it arrives. I would like to add a studded Selma to my little collection, not sure what colour though.



Thanks, Ladies.  I have lusted after this color for what seems like forever.  Ubo knows how it is...she owns a classic large Selma in this color.    I saw one about a year ago but it sold before I could snag it.  This is a preloved bag but looks to be in excellent shape.  Seller stated she only carried it about 4-5 times.  From the pictures, it looks practically new.  Hoping it's in as great of shape as it shows in the pictures.  For the price, I can't really complain.  I talked to the seller today & she's shipping it out today so hopefully, I'll get her by Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ladies.  I have lusted after this color for what seems like forever.  Ubo knows how it is...she owns a classic large Selma in this color.    I saw one about a year ago but it sold before I snag it.  This is a preloved bag but looks to be in excellent shape.  Seller stated she only carried it about 4-5 times.  From the pictures, it looks practically new.  Hoping it's in as great of shape as it shows in the pictures.  For the price, I can't really complain.  I talked to the seller today & she's shipping it out today so hopefully, I'll get her by Wed or Thurs.


Bet you can't wait ☺️ There's  just some colours that always haunt you until you get them.


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> Bet you can't wait [emoji5] There's  just some colours that always haunt you until you get them.



Yep!!!! That's how mandarin is for me!


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Yep!!!! That's how mandarin is for me!


Have you managed to get one at all?


----------



## Scooch

My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new



Bag twins!!!  I have a Large Navy Selma, too!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> Have you managed to get one at all?



Not yet! I've decided on the medium Selma and am stalking a couple of them on eBay. Trying to sell my electric blue sutton first, but if I stumble across a great deal I will snatch it up!


----------



## Suz82

Scooch said:


> My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new


Lovely, classy bag


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Not yet! I've decided on the medium Selma and am stalking a couple of them on eBay. Trying to sell my electric blue sutton first, but if I stumble across a great deal I will snatch it up!


Good luck with the eBay stalk, hope you get a good deal .


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> Bet you can't wait ☺️ There's  just some colours that always haunt you until you get them.





Bootlover07 said:


> Yep!!!! That's how mandarin is for me!



That's dusty rose for me. I finally broke down and purchased off eBay. Should be delivered Monday.....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> That's dusty rose for me. I finally broke down and purchased off eBay. Should be delivered Monday.....



I love that color too!!!! I just know it wouldn't work that well with my wardrobe. What did you get?!


----------



## keishapie1973

I got a cross stitch Cindy. It's supposed to be new. I'm a little nervous about purchasing off the bay.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new


Love this!!! Very classy.....


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ladies.  I have lusted after this color for what seems like forever.  Ubo knows how it is...she owns a classic large Selma in this color.    I saw one about a year ago but it sold before I could snag it.  This is a preloved bag but looks to be in excellent shape.  Seller stated she only carried it about 4-5 times.  From the pictures, it looks practically new.  Hoping it's in as great of shape as it shows in the pictures.  For the price, I can't really complain.  I talked to the seller today & she's shipping it out today so hopefully, I'll get her by Wed or Thurs.


cdtracing, I can't wait to see your malachite studded Selma when it arrives!  The studs look so great against that shade of green.  You're going to love it!


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new


Perfect bag!  It looks absolutely great with your stuff in it.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> cdtracing, I can't wait to see your malachite studded Selma when it arrives!  The studs look so great against that shade of green.  You're going to love it!



I'm excited.  The seller shipped it out today.  It's coming from NJ & even though shipping estimates delivery to be Friday, I think I should get it Wed or Thurs.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> That's dusty rose for me. I finally broke down and purchased off eBay. Should be delivered Monday.....



Dusty rose and electric blue have always been on my want list. Can't wait to see your pretty Cindy


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I got a cross stitch Cindy. It's supposed to be new. I'm a little nervous about purchasing off the bay.....



Ooh pretty!!! I hope you love it!


----------



## doraemon33

have any of you come across a lavender colored selma? I saw one for sale, but their lighting is bright and I can't make out the actual color of the bag. Unfortunately google isn't much help either.....this is the picture they posted. Is that really just purple/grape?


----------



## laurelenas

doraemon33 said:


> have any of you come across a lavender colored selma? I saw one for sale, but their lighting is bright and I can't make out the actual color of the bag. Unfortunately google isn't much help either.....this is the picture they posted. Is that really just purple/grape?



To me it looks like Wisteria. Grape is darker and brighter than a lavender.


----------



## smileydimples

Had a gift card for Mothers Day so I decided to buy this beauty Cement studded Selma I have been good for a long time, so with the 30 percent off I had to get her


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Had a gift card for Mothers Day so I decided to buy this beauty Cement studded Selma I have been good for a long time, so with the 30 percent off I had to get her


Very nice!  This bag stood out me recently, it looked great but the gunmetal hardware was too dark for me.  I knew a lot of people would love it though as it was very eye catching.  Congratulations on being good for so long.  Staying of this site will have helped!


----------



## cdtracing

Malachite arrived today.  This makes #5.


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> Had a gift card for Mothers Day so I decided to buy this beauty Cement studded Selma I have been good for a long time, so with the 30 percent off I had to get her





cdtracing said:


> Malachite arrived today.  This makes #5.
> View attachment 3388015



Absolutely gorgeous bags ladies. I'm definately going to have to add more studs to my collection soon!


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> have any of you come across a lavender colored selma? I saw one for sale, but their lighting is bright and I can't make out the actual color of the bag. Unfortunately google isn't much help either.....this is the picture they posted. Is that really just purple/grape?


Honestly, from that picture, I would not call it lavender.  It looks more like Iris color to me or possibly Wisteria.  Hard to tell color shade from the pic but it's definitely not grape.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Had a gift card for Mothers Day so I decided to buy this beauty Cement studded Selma I have been good for a long time, so with the 30 percent off I had to get her


Love the bag, especially with the gunmetal hardware!!!


----------



## doraemon33

For a medium selma, the dimensions on the website is 13*8*4. Is the 13 with or without the wings part?


----------



## doraemon33

Scooch said:


> My new to me large Selma in navy! Great deal on eBay from a great seller, came beautifully packaged and brand new


For those who have large bags, is it big for daily use?


----------



## reginaPhalange

doraemon33 said:


> For those who have large bags, is it big for daily use?


I own a couple Large Selma's and find that because it's big I'm prone to bring more than I need. On days that I need to bring more than the basics it's a good bag but can get quite heavy.


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> For those who have large bags, is it big for daily use?


Not for me but I have a rather special requirement for carrying that size & structure.  It can get a little heavy for those use to a lighter bag but I'm use to carrying a heavier bag.


----------



## doraemon33

to all you Selma gurus!
Are there actually 3 sizes of selma satchels? There's the medium I see in stores, but on ebay, some people are saying it's a medium size though the inside has 4 side pockets plus the zipper pocket (isn't that the inside of a large bag???). They insist that when they bought the bag, there was another selma that was bigger, so they name theirs as medium!

ie. like this link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...590764?hash=item2cadcf152c:g:AZYAAOSw8vZXNXie


----------



## reginaPhalange

doraemon33 said:


> to all you Selma gurus!
> Are there actually 3 sizes of selma satchels? There's the medium I see in stores, but on ebay, some people are saying it's a medium size though the inside has 4 side pockets plus the zipper pocket (isn't that the inside of a large bag???). They insist that when they bought the bag, there was another selma that was bigger, so they name theirs as medium!
> 
> ie. like this link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...590764?hash=item2cadcf152c:g:AZYAAOSw8vZXNXie


There's two kinds of Selmas, the messenger and the satchel. The messenger comes in the mini size and the medium size. The satchel comes in medium and large, although there used to be the N/S version which was taller and had the exterior pockets on the wing. I've only owned a Large so mine all had the standard 4 interior pockets and single zip pocket. Perhaps the Selma at some point had an interior redesign? I would ask for the style number to determine the size (medium or large).


----------



## Scooch

reginaPhalange said:


> There's two kinds of Selmas, the messenger and the satchel. The messenger comes in the mini size and the medium size. The satchel comes in medium and large, although there used to be the N/S version which was taller and had the exterior pockets on the wing. I've only owned a Large so mine all had the standard 4 interior pockets and single zip pocket. Perhaps the Selma at some point had an interior redesign? I would ask for the style number to determine the size (medium or large).



This is exactly right!


----------



## Pinkkitty111

hi! (: i am thinking of getting a medium selma satchel in navy or in black! Which would be better? Would navy be harder to maintain as I am afraid the lighter inner lining of the navy may stain more easily?

Haha.. and do you know if the threading between the interior pockets tend to fray and break? I saw a seller selling one online where there was a break in the otherwise continuous threading in between the inner pockets! She said it was authentic though, does this happen?
Sorry if I'm asking obvious questions haha, I'm new to MK! Thanks..


----------



## Suz82

Pinkkitty111 said:


> hi! (: i am thinking of getting a medium selma satchel in navy or in black! Which would be better? Would navy be harder to maintain as I am afraid the lighter inner lining of the navy may stain more easily?
> 
> Haha.. and do you know if the threading between the interior pockets tend to fray and break? I saw a seller selling one online where there was a break in the otherwise continuous threading in between the inner pockets! She said it was authentic though, does this happen?
> Sorry if I'm asking obvious questions haha, I'm new to MK! Thanks..



If your worried about the lighter lining then I say go for the black which has the black lining. For me personally I haven't  found (so far) any of my bags have had any frayed lining, I don't baby baby my bags but I do take care of them when not in use and when using them. I think to see damage it would have had to see some serious usage by the owner.


----------



## ubo22

doraemon33 said:


> For a medium selma, the dimensions on the website is 13*8*4. Is the 13 with or without the wings part?


The 13 inch length must be with the wings because without the wings the medium should be only 12 inches in length.  My large selmas are all 13 inches in length without the wings.


doraemon33 said:


> For those who have large bags, is it big for daily use?


I only carry large bags (large Selma, large n/s Hamilton, large Sutton, large Miranda) because I'm 5'11'' tall.  Anything smaller is too small for my body frame.  I don't find them big for daily use because I carry a lot and they fit my body frame perfectly.  If the length of a bag is less than 13 inches (standard length for MK large bags), then it will look too small on me for every day use.  If you have a larger body frame or are tall, then the large bags will look best on you.


----------



## Pinkkitty111

Suz82 said:


> If your worried about the lighter lining then I say go for the black which has the black lining. For me personally I haven't  found (so far) any of my bags have had any frayed lining, I don't baby baby my bags but I do take care of them when not in use and when using them. I think to see damage it would have had to see some serious usage by the owner.



Thanks for your suggestion! I think ill get the black then (:


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkkitty111 said:


> hi! (: i am thinking of getting a medium selma satchel in navy or in black! Which would be better? Would navy be harder to maintain as I am afraid the lighter inner lining of the navy may stain more easily?
> 
> Haha.. and do you know if the threading between the interior pockets tend to fray and break? I saw a seller selling one online where there was a break in the otherwise continuous threading in between the inner pockets! She said it was authentic though, does this happen?
> Sorry if I'm asking obvious questions haha, I'm new to MK! Thanks..



All of my MK bags except for my black Riley have the lighter lining and I've never had a problem. If you carry makeup or pens loose in your bags I'd probably go for the black. I keep my pens capped and makeup in a little cosmetic bag so it's not an issue. As far as navy or black: I think it depends on whether or not you wear a lot of black. I actually prefer the look of the navy Selma, but I wear a lot of black and I don't like the way navy and black look together. However, if you don't wear a lot of black clothing then navy is more versatile because it can be worn any season.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkkitty111 said:


> hi! (: i am thinking of getting a medium selma satchel in navy or in black! Which would be better? Would navy be harder to maintain as I am afraid the lighter inner lining of the navy may stain more easily?
> 
> Haha.. and do you know if the threading between the interior pockets tend to fray and break? I saw a seller selling one online where there was a break in the otherwise continuous threading in between the inner pockets! She said it was authentic though, does this happen?
> Sorry if I'm asking obvious questions haha, I'm new to MK! Thanks..


I've owned MK bags with the light interior and the black interior, the one thing I prefer about the lighter interior is it's easier to find things. I've also never had it get dirty or stained, granted any makeup products or pens usually go into a smaller pouch. As for the fraying I've seen it on some bags, while others look pristine so how you handle it can play a factor.


----------



## Pinkkitty111

Thanks everyone for your advice!! (: You are all so helpful!


----------



## Fendilove

My medium Selma in lilac! Love the style of this bag!


----------



## Stephg

Has anyone ordered the new black Selma with gunmetal studs? The measurements listed make me think it's not a medium like it says... If it's a large I want it!


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium Selma in lilac! Love the style of this bag!



Beautiful!


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> Has anyone ordered the new black Selma with gunmetal studs? The measurements listed make me think it's not a medium like it says... If it's a large I want it!


Based on the price and description it looks like it might be a medium....the measurements might be an error...is it the one on Michaelkors.ca?


----------



## laurelenas

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium Selma in lilac! Love the style of this bag!



Love this bag!


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> Beautiful!





laurelenas said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you! First official mk bag and I really like it! I ordered a small Dillon. Hopefully it's not too small Here begins the addiction!


----------



## HeatherL

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium Selma in lilac! Love the style of this bag!



Gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> Based on the price and description it looks like it might be a medium....the measurements might be an error...is it the one on Michaelkors.ca?



Yep that's the one. Yeah I figure it's probably wrong but was like whatttt?! Lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Has anyone ordered the new black Selma with gunmetal studs? The measurements listed make me think it's not a medium like it says... If it's a large I want it!


The measurements are bigger than the Large Selma, maybe it's a mistake? Or they could be redesigning the Selma since they discontinued the Large.


----------



## Suz82

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium Selma in lilac! Love the style of this bag!



Gorgeous bag, you'll get so much use out of it [emoji1]


----------



## maisonindigo

Pulled the trigger on a medium Dark Dune Selma today! I couldn't resist as I've wanted something in Dark Dune ever since I first saw it on a Sutton. Besides, it's such a beautiful neutral colour on a classic bag design that it should go with everything! I expect to get plenty of use out of this bag  Can't wait for it to arrive, I'll definitely share a picture when it does


----------



## ubo22

maisonindigo said:


> Pulled the trigger on a medium Dark Dune Selma today! I couldn't resist as I've wanted something in Dark Dune ever since I first saw it on a Sutton. Besides, it's such a beautiful neutral colour on a classic bag design that it should go with everything! I expect to get plenty of use out of this bag  Can't wait for it to arrive, I'll definitely share a picture when it does


I can't wait to see pictures.  I love dark dune, too, and have considered getting a large dark dune Selma through the reseller market for a long time.  I own a dark dune Hamilton tote and love that color on it.  It's so classy, sophisticated and goes pretty much with everything.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Oh my...my new Selma medium  in ballet just came. It is SO stunning!! I can't believe I almost missed out on it..it's just the color I've been lusting for. Pics will come!! I wonder if the medium Selma has changed in size? This one is a newer model than my pearl grey, same name but smaller?


----------



## Fendilove

Glad you love it!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> Pulled the trigger on a medium Dark Dune Selma today! I couldn't resist as I've wanted something in Dark Dune ever since I first saw it on a Sutton. Besides, it's such a beautiful neutral colour on a classic bag design that it should go with everything! I expect to get plenty of use out of this bag  Can't wait for it to arrive, I'll definitely share a picture when it does


DD is such a beautiful colour - in some lighting it looks more grey, others more taupe/brown. I have the large Selma in DD and bought the bag because of the colour. Enjoy your new bag!


ubo22 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures.  I love dark dune, too, and have considered getting a large dark dune Selma through the reseller market for a long time.  I own a dark dune Hamilton tote and love that color on it.  It's so classy, sophisticated and goes pretty much with everything.


I agree, DD is a great neutral and I love the contrast with the gold hardware. I originally had a Hamilton in DD which I gave away, hence my lust to replace it with another bag in the same colour.


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my...my new Selma medium  in ballet just came. It is SO stunning!! I can't believe I almost missed out on it..it's just the color I've been lusting for. Pics will come!! I wonder if the medium Selma has changed in size? This one is a newer model than my pearl grey, same name but way bigger!



It's a very pretty colour for sure, glad it worked out! Is it studded? Or a regular Selma?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> It's a very pretty colour for sure, glad it worked out! Is it studded? Or a regular Selma?


 It's  a regular, I'm  not that comfortable with studs


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's  a regular, I'm  not that comfortable with studs



Neither am I, strange that the new one is larger then your other Selma.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Neither am I, strange that the new one is larger then your other Selma.


 I'm so sorry, I was so excited about getting it that I didn't ready my post until later,  so I didn't see that I wrote it wrong.  It is smaller, I'll try to get a comparison photo. Love it to bits, just ordered Fulton ballet shoes in same color!


----------



## Suz82

Looking forward to pics


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so sorry, I was so excited about getting it that I didn't ready my post until later,  so I didn't see that I wrote it wrong.  It is smaller, I'll try to get a comparison photo. Love it to bits, just ordered Fulton ballet shoes in same color!



Haha no worries. I thought I read it wrong and was like wait... What? Lol

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here it is! My gorgeous Selma in ballet! 
Pic 1: inside. Looks pinkish nude.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic 2: outside in sunlight. Looks beige/nude
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic 3: Next to what also is a Selma medium bought several years ago. Pearl Grey 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic 4: from the side
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic 5: Inside in different lightingconditions.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love how it seems to change color. I haven't seen this before.  I highly recommend this color, looks fantastic on my Selma


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! My gorgeous Selma in ballet!
> Pic 1: inside. Looks pinkish nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404086
> 
> Pic 2: outside in sunlight. Looks beige/nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404088
> 
> Pic 3: Next to what also is a Selma medium bought several years ago. Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404091
> 
> Pic 4: from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404092
> 
> Pic 5: Inside in different lightingconditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404093
> 
> Love how it seems to change color. I haven't seen this before.  I highly recommend this color, looks fantastic on my Selma



She really is gorgeos!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! My gorgeous Selma in ballet!
> Pic 1: inside. Looks pinkish nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404086
> 
> Pic 2: outside in sunlight. Looks beige/nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404088
> 
> Pic 3: Next to what also is a Selma medium bought several years ago. Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404091
> 
> Pic 4: from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404092
> 
> Pic 5: Inside in different lightingconditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404093
> 
> Love how it seems to change color. I haven't seen this before.  I highly recommend this color, looks fantastic on my Selma



Lovely bag, such a classic colour. I wonder if your grey is actually a large? Could it have been mislabelled? X


----------



## lluuccka

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so sorry, I was so excited about getting it that I didn't ready my post until later,  so I didn't see that I wrote it wrong.  It is smaller, I'll try to get a comparison photo. Love it to bits, just ordered Fulton ballet shoes in same color!


Where did you order ballet shoes? I think I need them too


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lluuccka said:


> Where did you order ballet shoes? I think I need them too


 At Zalando


----------



## Stephg

Yeah maybe the grey was labeled wrong like Suz said.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! My gorgeous Selma in ballet!
> Pic 1: inside. Looks pinkish nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404086
> 
> Pic 2: outside in sunlight. Looks beige/nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404088
> 
> Pic 3: Next to what also is a Selma medium bought several years ago. Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404091
> 
> Pic 4: from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404092
> 
> Pic 5: Inside in different lightingconditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404093
> 
> Love how it seems to change color. I haven't seen this before.  I highly recommend this color, looks fantastic on my Selma





Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag, such a classic colour. I wonder if your grey is actually a large? Could it have been mislabelled? X





Stephg said:


> Yeah maybe the grey was labeled wrong like Suz said.


I love the ballet Selma.  Hell, I love ALL Selmas!!!

However, I also think your grey and ballet ones are different sizes.  I think your grey may be a large and your ballet is a medium.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! My gorgeous Selma in ballet!
> Pic 1: inside. Looks pinkish nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404086
> 
> Pic 2: outside in sunlight. Looks beige/nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404088
> 
> Pic 3: Next to what also is a Selma medium bought several years ago. Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404091
> 
> Pic 4: from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404092
> 
> Pic 5: Inside in different lightingconditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404093
> 
> Love how it seems to change color. I haven't seen this before.  I highly recommend this color, looks fantastic on my Selma


The colour in the sun is beautiful! It's almost like a rosy golden shade. Also I think the PG may be a different size unless the new mediums have been remodelled?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

reginaPhalange said:


> The colour in the sun is beautiful! It's almost like a rosy golden shade. Also I think the PG may be a different size unless the new mediums have been remodelled?


Hmm...it may be the case. The large versions I have seen are those with the extra compartment on the wings. The PG I have is four years old, and the large I refer to is not made anymore. I therefore assume MK has resized the medium due to not making this particular bag in large? I assume there will be another large coming soon that is something like my PG? Or perhaps it is a European version? My EW Hamilton in DD is a European version only sold here. My PG was bought at a high end store, the ballet one was originally bought at MK flagstore in Oslo.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm...it may be the case. The large versions I have seen are those with the extra compartment on the wings. The PG I have is four years old, and the large I refer to is not made anymore. I therefore assume MK has resized the medium due to not making this particular bag in large? I assume there will be another large coming soon that is something like my PG? Or perhaps it is a European version? My EW Hamilton in DD is a European version only sold here. My PG was bought at a high end store, the ballet one was originally bought at MK flagstore in Oslo.


Norwegian Girl, the large Selma with the extra pocket on the wings was called the large Selma tote.  It is no longer made.  The large Selma satchel was the one recently discontinued which looks the same as the medium Selma satchel except it has a 13 inch length, 10 inch height, and 6 inch depth.  The medium Selma satchel is only 12 inches in length, 9 inches high, and 5 inches in depth.  Also, the large Selma satchel has 4 interior pockets and a zip pocket with key fob.  The medium Selma satchel only has 2 interior pockets and a zip pocket with key fob.


----------



## laurelenas

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hmm...it may be the case. The large versions I have seen are those with the extra compartment on the wings. The PG I have is four years old, and the large I refer to is not made anymore. I therefore assume MK has resized the medium due to not making this particular bag in large? I assume there will be another large coming soon that is something like my PG? Or perhaps it is a European version? My EW Hamilton in DD is a European version only sold here. My PG was bought at a high end store, the ballet one was originally bought at MK flagstore in Oslo.



There is a large Selma that looks like your medium, just bigger. I just measured mine, it is about 9.5" H, 13" W (not including the wings) and 6" D.

Your new Selma is beautiful


----------



## Stephg

If your grey Selma is a large you're a lucky girl  the large in good condition is a bit hard to find. I don't know what people do to their bags...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> If your grey Selma is a large you're a lucky girl  the large in good condition is a bit hard to find. I don't know what people do to their bags...


Ok, so I got curious,  found the measurements on selma large and it turns out that my PG is large. The seller told me otherwise, and since that was my first Selma, I didn't know what to look for. In addition to this, the version with the extra compartment is currently being sold here and markeded as large. I guess this is why the seller told me otherwise, and why I belived I had a medium. I'm very content with having selma in three different sizes though . PG in large, ballet in medium, an medium crossbody in pale blue


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Norwegian Girl, the large Selma with the extra pocket on the wings was called the large Selma tote.  It is no longer made.  The large Selma satchel was the one recently discontinued which looks the same as the medium Selma satchel except it has a 13 inch length, 10 inch height, and 6 inch depth.  The medium Selma satchel is only 12 inches in length, 9 inches high, and 5 inches in depth.  Also, the large Selma satchel has 4 interior pockets and a zip pocket with key fob.  The medium Selma satchel only has 2 interior pockets and a zip pocket with key fob.


Thanks. I think I'll never learn the difference between a tote and a satchel. Here they use large, medium, small/mini. So I get confused when relating to another description.


----------



## Suz82

Glad you got to the bottom of it and yey for having a large PG [emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok, so I got curious,  found the measurements on selma large and it turns out that my PG is large. The seller told me otherwise, and since that was my first Selma, I didn't know what to look for. In addition to this, the version with the extra compartment is currently being sold here and markeded as large. I guess this is why the seller told me otherwise, and why I belived I had a medium. I'm very content with having selma in three different sizes though . PG in large, ballet in medium, an medium crossbody in pale blue





Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks. I think I'll never learn the difference between a tote and a satchel. Here they use large, medium, small/mini. So I get confused when relating to another description.


It's nice having various sizes of the same bag.  A large satchel, medium satchel and medium messenger sounds like a great Selma collection.  And you've got a great mix of colors, too!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> If your grey Selma is a large you're a lucky girl  the large in good condition is a bit hard to find. I don't know what people do to their bags...


I don't know what people do with their bags either! MK's saffiano is pretty sturdy and structured but I've seen so many people out in public with dents or caved in bags, makes me wonder what on earth they're lugging around.


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> If your grey Selma is a large you're a lucky girl  the large in good condition is a bit hard to find. I don't know what people do to their bags...





reginaPhalange said:


> I don't know what people do with their bags either! MK's saffiano is pretty sturdy and structured but I've seen so many people out in public with dents or caved in bags, makes me wonder what on earth they're lugging around.



I totally agree!  I recently saw a girl carrying a Selma that looked like it had gone through a shredder!  Some women really don't take care of their bags at all.  I would have been embarrassed to carry my Selma like that!


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> I don't know what people do with their bags either! MK's saffiano is pretty sturdy and structured but I've seen so many people out in public with dents or caved in bags, makes me wonder what on earth they're lugging around.





ubo22 said:


> I totally agree!  I recently saw a girl carrying a Selma that looked like it had gone through a shredder!  Some women really don't take care of their bags at all.  I would have been embarrassed to carry my Selma like that!



When I'm looking on eBay lately for a large Selma I'm finding ones that are terrible on the inside too. Like people carry their damn lunch in it. It's a purse, a pricey purse. What the heck are you doing?! Then sell it as slightly used for $200 [emoji58]


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I totally agree!  I recently saw a girl carrying a Selma that looked like it had gone through a shredder!  Some women really don't take care of their bags at all.  I would have been embarrassed to carry my Selma like that!


I totally understand "using" a bag and not babying it, but if my bag started to look like that I'd replace it because that's definitely embarrassing!


Stephg said:


> When I'm looking on eBay lately for a large Selma I'm finding ones that are terrible on the inside too. Like people carry their damn lunch in it. It's a purse, a pricey purse. What the heck are you doing?! Then sell it as slightly used for $200 [emoji58]


That's insane! I've never purchased used so I've not been on that end but I don't think I'd ever sell a bag if it wasn't in near perfect condition. My logic is if I wouldn't pay 'x' amount for it based on the condition, I can't expect anyone else to. All of the bags I've sold were gone within 36 hours including a Neverfull, several Tory Burch, a couple Kate Spade, and a few MKs, including a Large Navy Selma for $200, which based on your post makes me think I could've listed it for a little more!


----------



## Bootlover07

Wearing Medium Pearl grey Selma today! It goes great with denim [emoji173]️


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Guess what I found....
Worn 1 time, no marks, genuine and at 60% off...! I've been looking for this bag for almost a year. Can't believe my luck. I didn't plan on buying another bag now, but I missed out on this bag twice before, and here it is! Up for grabs! The sales ad showed a totally different bag, text saying two bags were up for sale. Decided to take a look waiting to find a bag of no interest, and there she was. Seller has provided me all photos needed to verify authenticity, and there are no marks on either side or on the gold hardware. This must be my lucky day


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3405546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I found....
> Worn 1 time, no marks, genuine and at 60% off...! I've been looking for this bag for almost a year. Can't believe my luck. I didn't plan on buying another bag now, but I missed out on this bag twice before, and here it is! Up for grabs! The sales ad showed a totally different bag, text saying two bags were up for sale. Decided to take a look waiting to find a bag of no interest, and there she was. Seller has provided me all photos needed to verify authenticity, and there are no marks on either side or on the gold hardware. This must be my lucky day


Great find!  I can't wait to see pics when it arrives!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3405546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I found....
> Worn 1 time, no marks, genuine and at 60% off...! I've been looking for this bag for almost a year. Can't believe my luck. I didn't plan on buying another bag now, but I missed out on this bag twice before, and here it is! Up for grabs! The sales ad showed a totally different bag, text saying two bags were up for sale. Decided to take a look waiting to find a bag of no interest, and there she was. Seller has provided me all photos needed to verify authenticity, and there are no marks on either side or on the gold hardware. This must be my lucky day



Love that colour combo, post pics when you get it!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3405546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I found....
> Worn 1 time, no marks, genuine and at 60% off...! I've been looking for this bag for almost a year. Can't believe my luck. I didn't plan on buying another bag now, but I missed out on this bag twice before, and here it is! Up for grabs! The sales ad showed a totally different bag, text saying two bags were up for sale. Decided to take a look waiting to find a bag of no interest, and there she was. Seller has provided me all photos needed to verify authenticity, and there are no marks on either side or on the gold hardware. This must be my lucky day


Yes it is enjoy


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Great find!  I can't wait to see pics when it arrives!


Thanks! She's sending it today, so it should be here tomorrow



Stephg said:


> Love that colour combo, post pics when you get it!


 I've loved this color combo since I saw it the very first time. I had a chance to buy it at the MK flagstore, but went for the PG selma instead. Second time around I found her in a sales ad, but it was expensive, and I had just started collecting and didn't know how hard it would be to locate this down the road. Third  time is the charm! Took me about 2 sec to push "buy". 



smileydimples said:


> Yes it is enjoy


Yes it is! Sometimes you just have to grab it while  you can


----------



## Suz82

Great bag! Glad you found your unicorn [emoji882]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> Great bag! Glad you found your unicorn [emoji882]


 Thank you! Can't wait for her to arrive!


----------



## maisonindigo

My Dark Dune Selma arrived today!  Couldn't be happier with the colour, it's gorgeous!  Very happy I snapped this precious up, Selmas are lovely!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

maisonindigo said:


> My Dark Dune Selma arrived today!  Couldn't be happier with the colour, it's gorgeous!  Very happy I snapped this precious up, Selmas are lovely!


DD is a great color for any bag, and it looks lovely on your Selma. Congrats on your new bag! I have a European EW Hamilton and a Jet Set tote in the same color. It's a very versatile and beautiful color.


----------



## Suz82

maisonindigo said:


> My Dark Dune Selma arrived today!  Couldn't be happier with the colour, it's gorgeous!  Very happy I snapped this precious up, Selmas are lovely!



Gorgeous bag, I just got DD in Sutton and love it [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Here are my two Large Selmas, DD on the left and Luggage on the right. The long straps are on the inside. Thanks for letting me share[emoji5]


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> Here are my two Large Selmas, DD on the left and Luggage on the right. The long straps are on the inside. Thanks for letting me share[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407818



Funny how DD looks grey in this pic, as IRL I can only see taupe. 
These bags are beautiful and I'm still in shock that the large are discontinued.


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> Funny how DD looks grey in this pic, as IRL I can only see taupe.
> These bags are beautiful and I'm still in shock that the large are discontinued.


The lighting changes the colour of the bag in every room of my house, I think the taupe comes out more in this picture


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My beautiful selma tricolor in peanut/nude/white just came, and she is so incredibly beautiful....  The colors are amazing, they look fantastic together and is so much more than I would have hoped for. I was under the impression that I bought a medium, but I recieved a large. Knowing this, I saved approx 80% on this one. I love this gorgeous bag, can't wait to wear her!
Pics will come!


----------



## Nan246

reginaPhalange said:


> Here are my two Large Selmas, DD on the left and Luggage on the right. The long straps are on the inside. Thanks for letting me share[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407818


These are really nice and classic Selmas! I also like the structure of these bags. The black tote is nice too!


----------



## Nan246

Norwegian Girl said:


> My beautiful selma tricolor in peanut/nude/white just came, and she is so incredibly beautiful....  The colors are amazing, they look fantastic together and is so much more than I would have hoped for. I was under the impression that I bought a medium, but I recieved a large. Knowing this, I saved approx 80% on this one. I love this gorgeous bag, can't wait to wear her!
> Pics will come!


I love this bag! What a fabulous deal! The large is even better! I have the medium but I like the large! Anticipation is fun!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here it is








So much in love!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> View attachment 3408312
> 
> View attachment 3408313
> 
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> So much in love!!


Congratulations the color combo is pretty


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> View attachment 3408312
> 
> View attachment 3408313
> 
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> So much in love!!


Love this colour combo[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> View attachment 3408312
> 
> View attachment 3408313
> 
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> So much in love!!


Great Selma!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> View attachment 3408312
> 
> View attachment 3408313
> 
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> So much in love!!


Wow so happy for you , it looks great


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations the color combo is pretty


 Thank you! So happy!


reginaPhalange said:


> Love this colour combo[emoji7]


Thank you! I love it too! It is even more gorgeous in RL!


ubo22 said:


> Great Selma!


 Thank you! Very happy right now!


smileydimples said:


> Wow so happy for you , it looks great


 Thank you! I can't believe my luck!!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> View attachment 3408312
> 
> View attachment 3408313
> 
> View attachment 3408311
> 
> So much in love!!



It's beautiful x


----------



## Fendilove

Beautiful! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Fendilove said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy your bag!


 Thank you


----------



## Suz82

This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]



Beautiful! Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]



Gorgeous! I love dusty rose!


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]



That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]


Love everything about this from the style to the colour to the studs, such a beauty[emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats [emoji173]️





Stephg said:


> Gorgeous! I love dusty rose!





keishapie1973 said:


> That's beautiful!!!!





reginaPhalange said:


> Love everything about this from the style to the colour to the studs, such a beauty[emoji7]



Thanks everyone, it's going to be used all weekend [emoji1] finally feel I have some neutrals to balance out all my pink and coral bags


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]


Suz!! This is stunning I love it! We all need to see a mod shot  what a great bag, where did you find her? If you feel like matching your nails with your bag check out Maybelline polish in Rose Poudre or Dior Incognito xx


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Suz!! This is stunning I love it! We all need to see a mod shot  what a great bag, where did you find her? If you feel like matching your nails with your bag check out Maybelline polish in Rose Poudre or Dior Incognito xx



Il have to work upto it lol 

It's gorgeous! Came from a US seller on eBay [emoji4] so so happy with the colour, it's all I wanted it to be and more. I will check out those polishes for sure, sure a chic colour [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Just ordered a medium studded dusty rose selma! I'm so excited, I absolutely love dusty rose - gorgeous pink/neutral. Ahhh so excited, I have a DD and DR on the way! Love selmas, and love the colours heading my way.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Just ordered a medium studded dusty rose selma! I'm so excited, I absolutely love dusty rose - gorgeous pink/neutral. Ahhh so excited, I have a DD and DR on the way! Love selmas, and love the colours heading my way.



Two gorgeous bags!!! Can't wait for your reveal....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!! Can't wait for your reveal....



So excited! Can't wait to receive those beauties! Will definitely post pics [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived yesterday [emoji5] finally got my hands on dusty rose! It's love at first sight [emoji1]



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> So excited! Can't wait to receive those beauties! Will definitely post pics [emoji3]



Dark dune and DR!? Lucky girl!!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Just ordered a medium studded dusty rose selma! I'm so excited, I absolutely love dusty rose - gorgeous pink/neutral. Ahhh so excited, I have a DD and DR on the way! Love selmas, and love the colours heading my way.



Can't wait to see, must be the month of neutrals as I only got my DD Sutton about 3 weeks ago and then my DR Selma  lol they have both made me fall in love. I think dusty rose should be a core colour, it's the most perfect pink/nude colour and such a waste to only be seasonal. I could seriously buy a few bag styles in it but for now I will enjoy my Selma messenger [emoji7] did you get the messenger or satchel type Selma?


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thankyou, it's pure love from me [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Dark dune and DR!? Lucky girl!!



Ah I know. I have a problem. Sold a bunch of bags so had the moola sitting in PayPal saying 'spend me'!


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> Can't wait to see, must be the month of neutrals as I only got my DD Sutton about 3 weeks ago and then my DR Selma  lol they have both made me fall in love. I think dusty rose should be a core colour, it's the most perfect pink/nude colour and such a waste to only be seasonal. I could seriously buy a few bag styles in it but for now I will enjoy my Selma messenger [emoji7] did you get the messenger or satchel type Selma?



I got the satchel version, was looking for a large size originally but once I started seeing mod shots it just looked too big for an everyday bag. Your DR Selma messenger is so gorgeous, it's what prompted me to look around for a DR bag, well a second DR bag lol. The listing wasn't really labeled right so when it popped up with such a good price, it was just fate. At least that's what I'll tell hubby if he sees another bag coming into the house! [emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Il have to work upto it lol
> 
> It's gorgeous! Came from a US seller on eBay [emoji4] so so happy with the colour, it's all I wanted it to be and more. I will check out those polishes for sure, sure a chic colour [emoji7]


Has it got GHW or SHW? Having difficulty telling on my phone. Its super chic colour, goes with so much. Yes check out the polishes, they're both great neutrals and very long lasting.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My Selma family. Took me a few years, but very happy
Medium Selma in ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large coloblock Selma peanut / nude / white and medium Sema messenger in Pale Blue


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Selma family. Took me a few years, but very happy
> Medium Selma in ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large coloblock Selma peanut / nude / white and medium Sema messenger in Pale Blue
> View attachment 3412086


Gorgeous Selma collection!  My love for the Selma grows every day.  It never sags or scratches and always looks like new.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous Selma collection!  My love for the Selma grows every day.  It never sags or scratches and always looks like new.


 Thank you!  Very happy with my colorchoices! I guess I like the more subtile pastels/colors than the very bright scales like neon colors. Pastels etc goes very well with my nordic looks/light complexion with blond hair and blue eyes. I also remember you told me to consider Selma and that I would love it. I really do! I was a bit suprised that the medium would fit my frame as I am tall, but it looks great. Very happy!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous Selma collection!  My love for the Selma grows every day.  It never sags or scratches and always looks like new.


+1 I totally agree about the quality of the Selma's structure. It's the one bag that I don't have to worry about keeping stuffed, fearing that it'll lose its shape!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you!  Very happy with my colorchoices! I guess I like the more subtile pastels/colors than the very bright scales like neon colors. Pastels etc goes very well with my nordic looks/light complexion with blond hair and blue eyes. I also remember you told me to consider Selma and that I would love it. I really do! I was a bit suprised that the medium would fit my frame as I am tall, but it looks great. Very happy!


I'm so glad you broke down and finally tried the Selma after amassing your wonderful Hamilton collection.  Now you own 4...so funny.   It truly is a great bag.


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> I got the satchel version, was looking for a large size originally but once I started seeing mod shots it just looked too big for an everyday bag. Your DR Selma messenger is so gorgeous, it's what prompted me to look around for a DR bag, well a second DR bag lol. The listing wasn't really labeled right so when it popped up with such a good price, it was just fate. At least that's what I'll tell hubby if he sees another bag coming into the house! [emoji3]


Sometimes you just have to grab them when you see them, DR was one of those colours that taunted me for not buying it. It's even better in person and already hands down my favorite Selma out of the 4 I own. 



DiamondsForever said:


> Has it got GHW or SHW? Having difficulty telling on my phone. Its super chic colour, goes with so much. Yes check out the polishes, they're both great neutrals and very long lasting.



It's got gold hardware, I saw some medium satchels with gold and some with silver but the gold I felt fit my wardrobe more. I hadn't ever seen it in person, only pictures on here and it's so pretty I don't think I'd be able to do it justice x


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I'm so glad you broke down and finally tried the Selma after amassing your wonderful Hamilton collection.  Now you own 4...so funny.   It truly is a great bag.


  Yes, it really is funny! I love the shape Selma gets when you're wearing it; narrow on top and wider at the bottom. It lies very comfortable towards my side and it looks great. I don't think I'll ever let any of them go.


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> Sometimes you just have to grab them when you see them, DR was one of those colours that taunted me for not buying it. It's even better in person and already hands down my favorite Selma out of the 4 I own.



Yep, I've let DD and DR slip away before and kicked myself so didn't hesitate. Ah so excited and with those new additions I think I'm done shopping for a while!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Yep, I've let DD and DR slip away before and kicked myself so didn't hesitate. Ah so excited and with those new additions I think I'm done shopping for a while!



I feel more content now. Trouble is when I love a colour I like it in multiple items x


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> I feel more content now. Trouble is when I love a colour I like it in multiple items x



Me too girl! I'd buy everything in dark dune and Pearl grey if I could lol!! Dark Dune in particular looks great on everything!


----------



## Bootlover07

So excited about my new baby! Medium mandarin Selma!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Me too girl! I'd buy everything in dark dune and Pearl grey if I could lol!! Dark Dune in particular looks great on everything!


I have to agree that dark dune looks great on everything!


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Me too girl! I'd buy everything in dark dune and Pearl grey if I could lol!! Dark Dune in particular looks great on everything!


It does, so easy to match and a lovely colour.


Bootlover07 said:


> So excited about my new baby! Medium mandarin Selma!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415432
> View attachment 3415434



Gorgeous bag, love the colour x


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Yep, I've let DD and DR slip away before and kicked myself so didn't hesitate. Ah so excited and with those new additions I think I'm done shopping for a while!



You and Suz are making me want DR! I've been so good on the bag front lately (been busy with shoes [emoji23]) I shouldn't even think about it!


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> You and Suz are making me want DR! I've been so good on the bag front lately (been busy with shoes [emoji23]) I shouldn't even think about it!



Whoops sorry about that! [emoji16]


----------



## Mimi_marie

For summer I'm using my studded Tile Blue Selma messenger. But trying to decide on my next Selma either dusty rose or dark dune..


----------



## Suz82

Mimi_marie said:


> For summer I'm using my studded Tile Blue Selma messenger. But trying to decide on my next Selma either dusty rose or dark dune..



Tile blue sounds lovely. I have just gotten a medium studded messenger in dusty rose and love it. Either colour would be a good pick, dark dune just being that bit more neutral.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Mimi_marie said:


> For summer I'm using my studded Tile Blue Selma messenger. But trying to decide on my next Selma either dusty rose or dark dune..


DR and DD are both lovely choices, let us know which one you pick!


----------



## Mimi_marie

Suz82 said:


> Tile blue sounds lovely. I have just gotten a medium studded messenger in dusty rose and love it. Either colour would be a good pick, dark dune just being that bit more neutral.


Both colors are stunning to me! I've been eyeing a studded dusty rose selma, but then parts of me like the dark dune! Tough decisions! lol. I'm hoping to find a good side by side comparison of the two to help me decide!


----------



## Mimi_marie

reginaPhalange said:


> DR and DD are both lovely choices, let us know which one you pick!



Okay I just ordered the studded DR! I can't wait for it to come!! [emoji1] I'll post pictures when I get it!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Mimi_marie said:


> Okay I just ordered the studded DR! I can't wait for it to come!! [emoji1] I'll post pictures when I get it!


The studs look gorgeous on that bag, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Stephg

Mimi_marie said:


> For summer I'm using my studded Tile Blue Selma messenger. But trying to decide on my next Selma either dusty rose or dark dune..



I have both of those on the way to me right now! Both beauties, I'll share a pic of them when I have both and maybe it can help you decide.... Or maybe you'll end up with both like me! Oye!


----------



## Mimi_marie

Stephg said:


> I have both of those on the way to me right now! Both beauties, I'll share a pic of them when I have both and maybe it can help you decide.... Or maybe you'll end up with both like me! Oye!



Yes! I would love to see both when you get them!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Out for an evening boattrip with my ballet Selma and pale blue fultons!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Out for an evening boattrip with my ballet Selma and pale blue fultons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419431



Beautiful combo! Have fun [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Beautiful combo! Have fun [emoji3]


 Thank you


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Out for an evening boattrip with my ballet Selma and pale blue fultons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419431



Gorgeous combo


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous combo


Thank you! I just love my pastels


----------



## Stephg

Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351


Congratulations on your new bag! So glad you're happy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



It's beautiful!!! I actually like the studs on this color too....


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! So glad you're happy!





keishapie1973 said:


> It's beautiful!!! I actually like the studs on this color too....



Thanks ladies! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimi_marie

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



I love it! So pretty. I really like the silver hardware on it. I ordered mine in gold hardware but I like the look of the silver better!


----------



## Stephg

Mimi_marie said:


> I love it! So pretty. I really like the silver hardware on it. I ordered mine in gold hardware but I like the look of the silver better!



Gold looks great too, my jet set cross body is gold. Ah I'm so in love with this colour.


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



So beautiful [emoji173]️ Really love DR with shw


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



Lovely bag [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



Beautiful.


----------



## Stephg

cny1941 said:


> So beautiful [emoji173]️ Really love DR with shw





Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag [emoji7]





Hollywood H said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351


Oh wow, nice bag! Enjoy! Is this the medium?


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> Oh wow, nice bag! Enjoy! Is this the medium?



Thank you! Yes it's the medium [emoji4]


----------



## maisonindigo

Stephg said:


> Eek! Dusty rose Selma came today! She's so pretty, I usually don't do studs but I like it on her, DR with silver hardware. I'll do a side by side colour comparison when dark dune comes.
> 
> View attachment 3420351



Oh my goodness its beautiful! 
Silver hardware looks absolutely fantastic on Dusty Rose! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Stephg

maisonindigo said:


> Oh my goodness its beautiful!
> Silver hardware looks absolutely fantastic on Dusty Rose! Congrats on your new bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Stephg

Received DD today and am upset. Seller said new with tags, no flaws and the pictures in the listing did not show any flaws. It has 2 white marks on the front, very obvious marks too. Ugh so annoyed, how hard is it to look over an item before listing it?! I love the colour, not even sure if I should try to get the marks out or what. I already contacted the seller so I'll see what they come back with. So annoyed. 






Update: used a baby wipe in a circular motion and the stains came off. What a relief, I didn't want to send this beauty back!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Received DD today and am upset. Seller said new with tags, no flaws and the pictures in the listing did not show any flaws. It has 2 white marks on the front, very obvious marks too. Ugh so annoyed, how hard is it to look over an item before listing it?! I love the colour, not even sure if I should try to get the marks out or what. I already contacted the seller so I'll see what they come back with. So annoyed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422466
> View attachment 3422467
> 
> 
> Update: used a baby wipe in a circular motion and the stains came off. What a relief, I didn't want to send this beauty back!



Oh whew!!! That's super obvious, what a shady seller!!!!

I hope they stay off. But your dusty rose with silver studs us out if this world gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

Stephg said:


> Received DD today and am upset. Seller said new with tags, no flaws and the pictures in the listing did not show any flaws. It has 2 white marks on the front, very obvious marks too. Ugh so annoyed, how hard is it to look over an item before listing it?! I love the colour, not even sure if I should try to get the marks out or what. I already contacted the seller so I'll see what they come back with. So annoyed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422466
> View attachment 3422467
> 
> 
> Update: used a baby wipe in a circular motion and the stains came off. What a relief, I didn't want to send this beauty back!


Wow........ So happy to hear it came off. I wish sellers would just be honest


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh whew!!! That's super obvious, what a shady seller!!!!
> 
> I hope they stay off. But your dusty rose with silver studs us out if this world gorgeous!



I look at her every time I walk by haha I'm obsessed with that bag. It's gorgeous! [emoji7] and now DD is looking great, so happy with my current collection!


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> Wow........ So happy to hear it came off. I wish sellers would just be honest



Thanks, I know right. [emoji58]


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Received DD today and am upset. Seller said new with tags, no flaws and the pictures in the listing did not show any flaws. It has 2 white marks on the front, very obvious marks too. Ugh so annoyed, how hard is it to look over an item before listing it?! I love the colour, not even sure if I should try to get the marks out or what. I already contacted the seller so I'll see what they come back with. So annoyed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422466
> View attachment 3422467
> 
> 
> Update: used a baby wipe in a circular motion and the stains came off. What a relief, I didn't want to send this beauty back!


I'm so glad the stains came off. How easy would it have been for the seller to clean the bag before sending it??? That caused you some unnecessary grief. Beautiful bag.....


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium mandarin!!


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm so glad the stains came off. How easy would it have been for the seller to clean the bag before sending it??? That caused you some unnecessary grief. Beautiful bag.....



I know, didn't expect that from a seller with high feedback but at least it came off. [emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

And another pic because it's just so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Bootlover07 said:


> And another pic because it's just so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422805



Gorgeous pop of colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> And another pic because it's just so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422805



My favorite MK pop of color. Love it!!!!


----------



## Dintjes

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Selma family. Took me a few years, but very happy
> Medium Selma in ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large coloblock Selma peanut / nude / white and medium Sema messenger in Pale Blue
> View attachment 3412086



Loving your selma collection! So gorge!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thank you! I love it too


----------



## MDT

Bootlover07 said:


> And another pic because it's just so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422805



I'm drooling over this bag. I so wish I wouldn't have passed it up time and time again.


----------



## Bootlover07

MDT said:


> I'm drooling over this bag. I so wish I wouldn't have passed it up time and time again.



Thank you! I love it, it's my new favorite!! I'm the same way, I bought it last summer in clearance and ended up returning it because I had so many bags at the time and didn't see myself carrying it much. This color definitely filled a whole in my current collection!


----------



## Kelly M

Hi everyone  New here, but I've been lurking for several months now. Finally decided to get involved!

I've always loved the studded Selmas... I know the black with GHW version is a lot more popular, but I think the black with SHW would be a lot more appropriate for me since I wear silver accessories (rings & watches) almost exclusively. Does anyone have regular photos and mod photos of the black with SHW? For some reason I feel like the SHW would look weird or off somehow...


----------



## Suz82

Kelly M said:


> Hi everyone  New here, but I've been lurking for several months now. Finally decided to get involved!
> 
> I've always loved the studded Selmas... I know the black with GHW version is a lot more popular, but I think the black with SHW would be a lot more appropriate for me since I wear silver accessories (rings & watches) almost exclusively. Does anyone have regular photos and mod photos of the black with SHW? For some reason I feel like the SHW would look weird or off somehow...



Hi there, welcome! I don't have a black with silver but pictures I have seen it looks gorgeous, really makes it stand out.
Go with what would complement your style, I'm sure you'll love it [emoji4]


----------



## Kelly M

Suz82 said:


> Hi there, welcome! I don't have a black with silver but pictures I have seen it looks gorgeous, really makes it stand out.
> Go with what would complement your style, I'm sure you'll love it [emoji4]


I believe you're right  Does that bag come in a blush with SHW? I think I've seen photos of it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kelly M

Is $208.60 a good price for a medium Selma satchel in bisque? It was originally $298. I would be purchasing directly from the MK site...


----------



## reginaPhalange

Kelly M said:


> Is $208.60 a good price for a medium Selma satchel in bisque? It was originally $298. I would be purchasing directly from the MK site...


Hopefully someone else can chime in here but my experience with a lot of contemporary brands especially MK and KS is that once items are marked down (especially seasonal styles and colours) there is sometimes an additional discount or sale on sale a couple weeks later but it comes with running the risk of the item running out of stock.


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium mandarin!


----------



## Bootlover07

Kelly M said:


> Is $208.60 a good price for a medium Selma satchel in bisque? It was originally $298. I would be purchasing directly from the MK site...





reginaPhalange said:


> Hopefully someone else can chime in here but my experience with a lot of contemporary brands especially MK and KS is that once items are marked down (especially seasonal styles and colours) there is sometimes an additional discount or sale on sale a couple weeks later but it comes with running the risk of the item running out of stock.



It depends on if they have that color at Macy's. If they do I'd say wait because it will probably be cheaper when it goes in clearance there. If not I think that's a decent price. Also, neutrals go on sale less often than the bright ones.


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Is $208.60 a good price for a medium Selma satchel in bisque? It was originally $298. I would be purchasing directly from the MK site...





reginaPhalange said:


> Hopefully someone else can chime in here but my experience with a lot of contemporary brands especially MK and KS is that once items are marked down (especially seasonal styles and colours) there is sometimes an additional discount or sale on sale a couple weeks later but it comes with running the risk of the item running out of stock.


And you can't return sale items purchased on the MK website.  So make sure it's what you want before buying.


----------



## Kelly M

Bootlover07 said:


> It depends on if they have that color at Macy's. If they do I'd say wait because it will probably be cheaper when it goes in clearance there. If not I think that's a decent price. Also, neutrals go on sale less often than the bright ones.


Macy's doesn't have bisque unfortunately... 


ubo22 said:


> And you can't return sale items purchased on the MK website.  So make sure it's what you want before buying.


Oh, okay! I had no idea. So interesting that their sale items are considered final sale. Thanks!


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> Is $208.60 a good price for a medium Selma satchel in bisque? It was originally $298. I would be purchasing directly from the MK site...



If it's the colour you want I'd say grab it. I wait hoping it will go on sale even more but then it goes out of stock and I'm kicking myself for waiting.


----------



## Mimi_marie

Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Mimi_marie said:


> Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429310


The studs really suit this colour, especially on the Selma[emoji5]


----------



## Stephg

Mimi_marie said:


> Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429310



Love [emoji7]


----------



## Kelly M

Mimi_marie said:


> Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429310


She's so beautiful


----------



## keishapie1973

Mimi_marie said:


> Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429310



I really love how this bag looks with the gold studs. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mimi_marie

Aww thanks! I love it so much can't stop looking at it. I just got in my Michael Kors jet set wallet in pale pink today! And I love the two together!


----------



## Stephg

Mimi_marie said:


> Aww thanks! I love it so much can't stop looking at it. I just got in my Michael Kors jet set wallet in pale pink today! And I love the two together!



I'm doing the same with my DR Selma, I keep looking at her when I walk by lol! She's a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Kelly M

Just ordered a new baby last night  Large Selma in luggage 
She'll be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Kelly M said:


> Just ordered a new baby last night  Large Selma in luggage
> She'll be here tomorrow!!!



Yay!!! Bag twins. Post pics when your new baby arrives....[emoji3]


----------



## Kelly M

keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! Bag twins. Post pics when your new baby arrives....[emoji3]


I can't wait!! First MK bag - would be my first MK anything except I received an MK watch for Christmas last year 
The collection begins!!! Already have it set in my mind that I want to get the studded Selma satchel next


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Just ordered a new baby last night  Large Selma in luggage
> She'll be here tomorrow!!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! Bag twins. Post pics when your new baby arrives....[emoji3]





Kelly M said:


> I can't wait!! First MK bag - would be my first MK anything except I received an MK watch for Christmas last year
> The collection begins!!! Already have it set in my mind that I want to get the studded Selma satchel next


Yay!  Bag triplets!  I can't wait until you receive it!  The MK obsession begins!


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> I can't wait!! First MK bag - would be my first MK anything except I received an MK watch for Christmas last year
> The collection begins!!! Already have it set in my mind that I want to get the studded Selma satchel next



Selma's are great


----------



## Suz82

Mimi_marie said:


> Got my dusty rose Selma yesterday! Can't wait for fall to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429310



Gorgeous, I have this in the messenger and it's pure love and so easy to match, goes with Everythjng


----------



## Kelly M

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous, I have this in the messenger and it's pure love and so easy to match, goes with Everythjng


Just wondering... I've always been told that you SHOULD match your shoes with your bag. What shoes do you usually wear with that purse? I would almost treat it like a statement, pairing it exclusively with neutral-tone outfits. I'm wondering because I adore the color, but I'm not sure how I'd wear it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Kelly M said:


> Just wondering... I've always been told that you SHOULD match your shoes with your bag. What shoes do you usually wear with that purse? I would almost treat it like a statement, pairing it exclusively with neutral-tone outfits. I'm wondering because I adore the color, but I'm not sure how I'd wear it!



I never match my shoes with my bag; if I do it's a happy accident or a special occasion (like a wedding). I use my bags to complement my outfits or to make a statement as you said.


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Just wondering... I've always been told that you SHOULD match your shoes with your bag. What shoes do you usually wear with that purse? I would almost treat it like a statement, pairing it exclusively with neutral-tone outfits. I'm wondering because I adore the color, but I'm not sure how I'd wear it!


I'm one of those people who likes matching accessories.  I try to match my bags to my shoes and belts when I can.  Dusty rose is a tricky color.  It's a mauve/brown taupe.  If you don't have those colors already existing in your wardrobe, it will be hard to match.  However, dusty rose is such a versatile neutral that I wouldn't worry too much about matching it with other things.  It can stand on its own because it goes with practically everything.  I was very close to purchasing a large dusty rose Selma when the color first came out a couple years ago.  The only thing that held me back was the fact that I already owned bags in dark dune and luggage (other brown-based neutrals) and didn't have much in the way of mauve in my wardrobe.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> I'm one of those people who likes matching accessories.  I try to match my bags to my shoes and belts when I can.  Dusty rose is a tricky color.  It's a mauve/brown taupe.  If you don't have those colors already existing in your wardrobe, it will be hard to match.  However, dusty rose is such a versatile neutral that I wouldn't worry too much about matching it with other things.  It can stand on its own because it goes with practically everything.  I was very close to purchasing a large dusty rose Selma when the color first came out a couple years ago.  The only thing that held me back was the fact that I already owned bags in dark dune and luggage (other brown-based neutrals) and didn't have much in the way of mauve in my wardrobe.


Do you own any bags in dusty rose? How do you pair it with your shoes then, if you don't have anything in that color?

I love pairing my accessories like that too. I think the luggage Selma was the best choice because some of the shoes I wear the most frequently have brown soles (Sam Edelman sandals) - so it works out perfectly. I'll be matching in a way, but then also not... Will be able to provide a photo of what I mean when I get home from work later today, where my new Selma is waiting for me!!!


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Do you own any bags in dusty rose? How do you pair it with your shoes then, if you don't have anything in that color?
> 
> I love pairing my accessories like that too. I think the luggage Selma was the best choice because some of the shoes I wear the most frequently have brown soles (Sam Edelman sandals) - so it works out perfectly. I'll be matching in a way, but then also not... Will be able to provide a photo of what I mean when I get home from work later today, where my new Selma is waiting for me!!!


Oh...I still can't wait to see pictures of your new luggage Selma.   I decided not to buy the large dusty rose Selma a couple years ago because I knew I wouldn't have any other accessories to match with it and nothing in my wardrobe was in that mauve/brown color, either.  My best brown-based neutrals are dark dune (grey/brown taupe), luggage (medium brown), and coffee (dark chocolate brown).  I have tall boots, ankle boots, shoes, flats, and belts in all three shades.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Oh...I still can't wait to see pictures of your new luggage Selma.   I decided not to buy the large dusty rose Selma a couple years ago because I knew I wouldn't have any other accessories to match with it and nothing in my wardrobe was in that mauve/brown color, either.  My best brown-based neutrals are dark dune (grey/brown taupe), luggage (medium brown), and coffee (dark chocolate brown).  I have tall boots, ankle boots, shoes, flats, and belts in all three shades.


Oh okay, I understand. Those are all great colors! I love versatile accessories. I honestly have no "standout" pieces, which I feel I should have considering my wardrobe is pretty neutral... I tend to wear mostly whites, beiges, greys, blacks... I have very few colorful pieces, and even then they tend to be dull or mellow tones  Looking forward to the day I invest in a statement purse!


----------



## Stephg

I just wear what I want to wear and carry what bag I want to. But that's me lol. I wore my dusty rose Selma with black yoga pants and a grey t shirt. With a new baby I don't have time to accessorize and match things so I just wear whatever


----------



## kaitekins

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> I just wear what I want to wear and carry what bag I want to. But that's me lol. I wore my dusty rose Selma with black yoga pants and a grey t shirt. With a new baby I don't have time to accessorize and match things so I just wear whatever


Dusty rose goes with everything, so I'm sure it looks great with your yoga pants and grey t-shirt.    I didn't get it because I already have three other browns in my accessory collection.


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Oh okay, I understand. Those are all great colors! I love versatile accessories. I honestly have no "standout" pieces, which I feel I should have considering my wardrobe is pretty neutral... I tend to wear mostly whites, beiges, greys, blacks... I have very few colorful pieces, and even then they tend to be dull or mellow tones  Looking forward to the day I invest in a statement purse!


I love color and have quite a few colorful pieces in my wardrobe, so I try to maintain some neutrality through my accessories.  I use the browns and also grey and black as my neutrals.  I've also mixed in malachite green, sapphire blue, eggplant purple and bordeaux red (deep, rich, jewel tones) in my bag collection that serve as neutrals with color.


----------



## Suz82

Kelly M said:


> Just wondering... I've always been told that you SHOULD match your shoes with your bag. What shoes do you usually wear with that purse? I would almost treat it like a statement, pairing it exclusively with neutral-tone outfits. I'm wondering because I adore the color, but I'm not sure how I'd wear it!



I never used to but I do enjoy looking for shoes that are similar in tone as I wear a lot of black tops and dark jeans and think it looks cute. I found these that I thought matched my dr Selma, not everyone's cup of tea but I love them


----------



## Suz82

kaitekins said:


> Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app



Great collection...loving all the studs!


----------



## kaitekins

Suz82 said:


> Great collection...loving all the studs!


Thanks, i love the studded selma. On another note does anyone know why my pics keep posting upside down and if there is a way to fix it?

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leopardgirl314

So happy! Found a large Selma in Navy at TJ Maxx. I was about to order one online for significantly more. Yay!!


----------



## ubo22

leopardgirl314 said:


> So happy! Found a large Selma in Navy at TJ Maxx. I was about to order one online for significantly more. Yay!!


Lucky you!  Pics please?


----------



## leopardgirl314

ubo22 said:


> Lucky you!  Pics please?


As soon as I get home, I'll try


----------



## Kelly M

Suz82 said:


> I never used to but I do enjoy looking for shoes that are similar in tone as I wear a lot of black tops and dark jeans and think it looks cute. I found these that I thought matched my dr Selma, not everyone's cup of tea but I love them
> View attachment 3432707


I love that combo! Thanks for showing me 

My large Selma came in on Friday!!! She's so beautiful. Unfortunately I haven't been able to snap a pic or take her out yet  But that day will come on Monday for work I'm sure! I'll show y'all ASAP. She's perfect


----------



## Kelly M

Here she is! My new baby - large Selma in Luggage 
Today is her first day out! I absolutely love the color. She's just perfect!
The only thing that had me worried is that she was shipped in a bag instead of a box


----------



## ubo22

Kelly M said:


> Here she is! My new baby - large Selma in Luggage
> Today is her first day out! I absolutely love the color. She's just perfect!
> The only thing that had me worried is that she was shipped in a bag instead of a box


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous bag and color!


Thank you!! I adore her   Perfect size for everything I need day-to-day. Love all the interior pocket storage!


----------



## ubo22

I've been searching for a large dark dune Selma for months and just tracked one down in it's original packaging 'new with tags.'  I can't believe my luck, as this discontinued bag is impossible to find.  I was also pleased to notice that it's the older, darker shade of dark dune, so is the same shade as my large n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.  I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've been searching for a large dark dune Selma for months and just tracked one down in it's original packaging 'new with tags.'  I can't believe my luck, as this discontinued bag is impossible to find.  I was also pleased to notice that it's the older, darker shade of dark dune, so is the same shade as my large n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.  I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3434671
> View attachment 3434682
> View attachment 3434684



Lucky you!!!  That bag is impossible to find new in the older, darker shade.  I know cause this one is on my cyber stalk list, too!!  Love the bag!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Kelly M said:


> Here she is! My new baby - large Selma in Luggage
> Today is her first day out! I absolutely love the color. She's just perfect!
> The only thing that had me worried is that she was shipped in a bag instead of a box


Enjoy your new bag, it looks gorgeous[emoji5]


ubo22 said:


> I've been searching for a large dark dune Selma for months and just tracked one down in it's original packaging 'new with tags.'  I can't believe my luck, as this discontinued bag is impossible to find.  I was also pleased to notice that it's the older, darker shade of dark dune, so is the same shade as my large n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.  I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3434671
> View attachment 3434682
> View attachment 3434684


I'm happy that you were able to track down that bag, and to find it in the original DD shade is even more amazing[emoji5] Enjoy!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Lucky you!!!  That bag is impossible to find new in the older, darker shade.  I know cause this one is on my cyber stalk list, too!!  Love the bag!!


Tell me about it...impossible to find!!!  I've noticed that I've started accessorizing more with dark dune/taupe shades in my shoes and belts, so wanted to have this color in my large Selma collection, as well.  It's so versatile and complements everything really well.  I finally feel like my Selma collection is complete with luggage, malachite, sapphire, heather grey, and now dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Enjoy your new bag, it looks gorgeous[emoji5]
> 
> *I'm happy that you were able to track down that bag, and to find it in the original DD shade is even more amazing*[emoji5]* Enjoy!*


Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> I've been searching for a large dark dune Selma for months and just tracked one down in it's original packaging 'new with tags.'  I can't believe my luck, as this discontinued bag is impossible to find.  I was also pleased to notice that it's the older, darker shade of dark dune, so is the same shade as my large n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.  I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3434671
> View attachment 3434682
> View attachment 3434684



Congrats!  This bag is gorgeous.  You always seem to do so well hunting down hard to get colors [emoji3]!  Enjoy!!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!  This bag is gorgeous.  You always seem to do so well hunting down hard to get colors [emoji3]!  Enjoy!!


Thank you!  I'm a cyber stalker like cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Tell me about it...impossible to find!!!  I've noticed that I've started accessorizing more with dark dune/taupe shades in my shoes and belts, so wanted to have this color in my large Selma collection, as well.  It's so versatile and complements everything really well.  I finally feel like my Selma collection is complete with luggage, malachite, sapphire, heather grey, and now dark dune.



Your Selma collection is so classic & timeless especially with your color choices.  I have 5 Selma at the moment (navy, sapphire, grey croc embossed, black grommet, & malachite stud) but could easily make it 7 if I could find a DD & a Heather Grey.  Heather Grey is the other color on my stalk list.  I've been looking at grey & taupe boots for the fall & winter so I would love to have a Selma in these colors.  You got yours just in time for Fall....I'm soooooo envious!!


----------



## Scooch

Hello Selma lovers! I'm wanting to carry a Selma again and I love my black large Selma but I feel it's not for summer so I just got my hands on a large Selma in navy but I don't know if it's as neutral as the black. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Your Selma collection is so classic & timeless especially with your color choices.  I have 5 Selma at the moment (navy, sapphire, grey croc embossed, black grommet, & malachite stud) but could easily make it 7 if I could find a DD & a Heather Grey.  Heather Grey is the other color on my stalk list.  I've been looking at grey & taupe boots for the fall & winter so I would love to have a Selma in these colors.  You got yours just in time for Fall....I'm soooooo envious!!


Thank you.  So funny, because this past year I added grey and taupe suede ankle boots and taupe suede tall slouchy boots to my footwear collection, so the heather grey Selma was quickly followed by the dark dune one.


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Hello Selma lovers! I'm wanting to carry a Selma again and I love my black large Selma but I feel it's not for summer so I just got my hands on a large Selma in navy but I don't know if it's as neutral as the black. What are your thoughts?


Navy is a great neutral.  And it can be worn more casually than black with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Stephg

Scooch said:


> Hello Selma lovers! I'm wanting to carry a Selma again and I love my black large Selma but I feel it's not for summer so I just got my hands on a large Selma in navy but I don't know if it's as neutral as the black. What are your thoughts?



Definitely a neutral, navy Selma is beautiful.


----------



## Kelly M

Scooch said:


> Hello Selma lovers! I'm wanting to carry a Selma again and I love my black large Selma but I feel it's not for summer so I just got my hands on a large Selma in navy but I don't know if it's as neutral as the black. What are your thoughts?


I agree with what everyone has said so far! I think the navy pairs really beautifully with most everything... I agree with *ubo22* that it can be worn well causally, more so than the black Selma. 

Personally if I'm worried about whether or not I'll be able to easily style something, I'll look up how other people style it - usually by Googling (for example) "navy selma outfits." If I find that I have a lot of the same color palette, I know I'll be able to make it work!  Just a suggestion!


----------



## Scooch

Thanks for the ideas and opinions!


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> Hello Selma lovers! I'm wanting to carry a Selma again and I love my black large Selma but I feel it's not for summer so I just got my hands on a large Selma in navy but I don't know if it's as neutral as the black. What are your thoughts?



I have a Navy Selma & it's a great neutral.  Looks just as good worn casually with jean or capris as it does with a dress or slacks.  Navy looks fantastic with white, khaki, black, grey, prints in hues of blues.  You can do a lot with a Navy bag.  You can also tie in a Navy bag with an outfit using scarves & jewelry.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I've been searching for a large dark dune Selma for months and just tracked one down in it's original packaging 'new with tags.'  I can't believe my luck, as this discontinued bag is impossible to find.  I was also pleased to notice that it's the older, darker shade of dark dune, so is the same shade as my large n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.  I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3434671
> View attachment 3434682
> View attachment 3434684



It's beautiful!!! I know you've been pondering for years whether to buy or not. Dark dune is still my favorite neutral...


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> It's beautiful!!! I know you've been pondering for years whether to buy or not. Dark dune is still my favorite neutral...


DD is also one of my favourite neutrals, it's different from the usual browns and black and I love the way the colour changes depending on the lighting[emoji5]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> It's beautiful!!! I know you've been pondering for years whether to buy or not. Dark dune is still my favorite neutral...


Thank you.  Yes, a large dark dune Selma has been in the back of my mind for a long time.  I'm glad I finally made a decision and pulled the trigger.  Better late than never.  


reginaPhalange said:


> DD is also one of my favourite neutrals, it's different from the usual browns and black and I love the way the colour changes depending on the lighting[emoji5]


The color is so unique...a chameleon that changes depending on the lighting and the colors next to it.


----------



## ubo22

Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage.  Other MK bags are below.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage.  Other MK bags are below.
> View attachment 3435738



Love!!!!!  Perfect collection! I love that Heather Grey (nothing to do with the name - lol) & sapphire.
Do you have anything in Pearl Grey for a color comparison shot?
Grey is my favorite neutral color over all.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Love!!!!!  Perfect collection! I love that Heather Grey (nothing to do with the name - lol) & sapphire.
> Do you have anything in Pearl Grey for a color comparison shot?
> Grey is my favorite neutral color over all.


Unfortunately, I don't own anything in pearl grey.  I know it's a lighter shade than heather grey.  From light to dark is dove, pearl grey, heather grey, steel grey.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't own anything in pearl grey.  I know it's a lighter shade than heather grey.  From light to dark is dove, pearl grey, heather grey, steel grey.



Thanks anyway! I have Dove, PG & steel.  Looks like I'm missing one!  
I know it's older and it would be really hard to find so I'm just going to enjoy what I have.


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage.  Other MK bags are below.
> View attachment 3435738



Great collection [emoji173]️ love all those colors and dark dune is a nice addition to your collection. 

I miss large Selma. It's getting harder to find large bag from MK at this day [emoji17]


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage.  Other MK bags are below.
> View attachment 3435738


Absolutely beautiful, wow 
Malachite is such a gorgeous shade.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage.  Other MK bags are below.
> View attachment 3435738


Such a beautiful collection, I love all the different shades and have to say Malachite is a beautiful rich green!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Thanks anyway! I have Dove, PG & steel.  Looks like I'm missing one!
> I know it's older and it would be really hard to find so I'm just going to enjoy what I have.


Heather grey would be incredibly hard to find now.  It came out on the Selma in 2014.


cny1941 said:


> Great collection [emoji173]️ love all those colors and dark dune is a nice addition to your collection.
> 
> I miss large Selma. It's getting harder to find large bag from MK at this day [emoji17]


Large MK bags are almost non-existent these days.  


Kelly M said:


> Absolutely beautiful, wow
> Malachite is such a gorgeous shade.


Malachite is a really beautiful dark green, especially against the gold hardware.  Hopefully, the new moss green color will be comparable.


reginaPhalange said:


> Such a beautiful collection, I love all the different shades and have to say Malachite is a beautiful rich green!


Yes, I love malachite.  I think I looked at every green MK came out with before settling on malachite.


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Malachite is a really beautiful dark green, especially against the gold hardware.  Hopefully, the new moss green color will be comparable.


I'm hoping!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161


Whoooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo Congrats!!!!!! I love pale blue


----------



## Kelly M

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161


So gorgeous!!  Good decision to sell your other pale blue bag


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161



OH, WOW!!!  What a beautiful bag!!   Just can't beat the large Selma.  I'm so sorry the large has been discontinued!!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161


Great find!  This is such a pretty color.  And finding it in the large size is amazing!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161



Gorgeous! Nice find yet again girl!


----------



## HeatherL

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161



Congrats!!  Excellent score!!


----------



## Sarah03

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ooops....I did it again....I just bought a nwt Selma in pale blue with silver hardware. It is just stunning, and imagine my suprise when I saw that it is the large selma! Can't believe my luck! So now I'm  putting my medium Selma messenger in pale blue up for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438161



What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> Whoooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo Congrats!!!!!! I love pale blue


 Thank you! I too love this color, and blue in general! Very happy!



Kelly M said:


> So gorgeous!!  Good decision to sell your other pale blue bag


 Thank you! I already have the add out and one buyer is very interested!



cdtracing said:


> OH, WOW!!!  What a beautiful bag!!   Just can't beat the large Selma.  I'm so sorry the large has been discontinued!!


 I know! The large fits everything! It holds so much more than my medium!



ubo22 said:


> Great find!  This is such a pretty color.  And finding it in the large size is amazing!


 I know ! I was like when I saw the photo of the receipt and it said "NS"!



Stephg said:


> Gorgeous! Nice find yet again girl!


 Yes it is! Very happy!



HeatherL said:


> Congrats!!  Excellent score!!


 Thank you! Can't wait to get it!



Sarah03 said:


> What a beauty! Congrats!


 Yes, isn't she lovely? Gorgeous color! Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

My large Dark Dune [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3439008
> 
> My large Dark Dune [emoji7]


Great bag and owl charm!  Love it!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Great bag and owl charm!  Love it!



Thanks!!! [emoji2]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3439008
> 
> My large Dark Dune [emoji7]



Beautiful, especially with the charm....


----------



## Scooch

Got my pearl grey large Selma today! Great deal on eBay, brand new and packaged great!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful, especially with the charm....



Thank you!!!  [emoji7]. I still love this bag with this charm too [emoji1]


----------



## HeatherL

Scooch said:


> Got my pearl grey large Selma today! Great deal on eBay, brand new and packaged great!
> View attachment 3439073



Beautiful!! Congrats! 
Absolutely love the large Selma & Pearl Grey!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3439008
> 
> My large Dark Dune [emoji7]



Beautiful [emoji173]️ and the charm is so cute. 



Scooch said:


> Got my pearl grey large Selma today! Great deal on eBay, brand new and packaged great!
> View attachment 3439073



Nice find! You can't go wrong with large Selma and PG [emoji173]️


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Got my pearl grey large Selma today! Great deal on eBay, brand new and packaged great!
> View attachment 3439073


Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3439008
> 
> My large Dark Dune [emoji7]



I'm seriously loving this!!    DD is on my cyber stalk list.  I'm on a serious stalk for this one.  I love your owl charm....so cute!!



Scooch said:


> Got my pearl grey large Selma today! Great deal on eBay, brand new and packaged great!
> View attachment 3439073



Beautiful bag.   I've been really feeling the grey shades lately!!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> I'm seriously loving this!!    DD is on my cyber stalk list.  I'm on a serious stalk for this one.  I love your owl charm....so cute!!
> !!



Thanks!  I really love this bag and hope you are able to find one soon [emoji2]. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'm sorry ladies...  I just have to vent a little. I just enquired into buying a colorblock selma and using the payment method advice by the site. She litterary accused me of wanting to use and destroy her bag without paying!  I'm like , she can keep her bag! So rude!! No bag is worth being treated in such a manor!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm sorry ladies...  I just have to vent a little. I just enquired into buying a colorblock selma and using the payment method advice by the site. She litterary accused me of wanting to use and destroy her bag without paying!  I'm like , she can keep her bag! So rude!! No bag is worth being treated in such a manor!



 That's outrageous!!!!  No one deserves that kind of treatment.  Was that on Ebay??  Looks like the seller just lost a good customer & sale.  I wouldn't buy from them either!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> That's outrageous!!!!  No one deserves that kind of treatment.  Was that on Ebay??  Looks like the seller just lost a good customer & sale.  I wouldn't buy from them either!!!


She wanted me to pay the package in full as I picked it up at the postaloffice, but then I am not allowed to look inside the box before I pay for it. In theory, it could contain anything, and I wouldn't have the option of a  refund if the bag turned out to be different from the sellers statement. She even called me rude , because I said that it was strange for a seller to have that opinion of a customer! How could she think I would trust her after this? And, I felt bad for being accused of being dishonest...


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> She wanted me to pay the package in full as I picked it up at the postaloffice, but then I am not allowed to look inside the box before I pay for it. In theory, it could contain anything, and I wouldn't have the option of a  refund if the bag turned out to be different from the sellers statement. She even called me rude , because I said that it was strange for a seller to have that opinion of a customer! How could she think I would trust her after this? And, I felt bad for being accused of being dishonest... Even if I love this bag and would be so happy to obtain it, being treated this way would probably be a constant reminder if I had bought it.



Someone who is that quick to go on the defense when asked a simple & relevant question throws up red flags for me.   I haven't heard of a site that doesn't allow for the buyer to inspect the item before payment is released or not have a way to return if the item is SNAD.   There are a lot of scammers out there on both sides...buyers & sellers.  You're better off not even dealing with this seller.  Way too much drama & crazy to deal with.  Sounds to me like the transaction would be unpleasant & fraught with problems in one form or another.  I know how you feel....some people will take what you say the wrong way & get all accusatory & rude.  Those are the kinds of people you just have to ignore.  Sometimes, it's hard to tell someone's meaning, tone or inference through emails & posted questions.  To make the jump to accusing someone of being rude or dishonest is  just illogical IMO.  Don't worry about it.  It's not worth your time or energy.  I have no doubt that your colorblock Selma is out there waiting for you.  I hope you find her real soon!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Someone who is that quick to go on the defense when asked a simple & relevant question throws up red flags for me.   I haven't heard of a site that doesn't allow for the buyer to inspect the item before payment is released or not have a way to return if the item is SNAD.   There are a lot of scammers out there on both sides...buyers & sellers.  You're better off not even dealing with this seller.  Way too much drama & crazy to deal with.  Sounds to me like the transaction would be unpleasant & fraught with problems in one form or another.  I know how you feel....some people will take what you say the wrong way & get all accusatory & rude.  Those are the kinds of people you just have to ignore.  Sometimes, it's hard to tell someone's meaning, tone or inference through emails & posted questions.  To make the jump to accusing someone of being rude or dishonest is  just illogical IMO.  Don't worry about it.  It's not worth your time or energy.  I have no doubt that your colorblock Selma is out there waiting for you.  I hope you find her real soon!!


 Thank you for your kind words. I'm glad I didn't buy it. I even explained why I didn't like that way of payment. I can't understand how I can be perceived like someone who would do those things. I have never had issues buying there, but now I can see that I must be more careful.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I'm glad I didn't buy it. I even explained why I didn't like that way of payment. I can't understand how I can be perceived like someone who would do those things. I have never had issues buying there, but now I can see that I must be more careful.



With some people, you can explain til you're blue in the face & they still can't connect the dots.  I deal with it a lot on the ATMK thread.  Some people are just oversensitive & will jump to a conclusion without giving someone the benefit of the doubt.  This seller just sounds like a problematic seller.  No worries...it's her loss.  You'll find you colorblock & she will be perfect!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> With some people, you can explain til you're blue in the face & they still can't connect the dots.  I deal with it a lot on the ATMK thread.  Some people are just oversensitive & will jump to a conclusion without giving someone the benefit of the doubt.  This seller just sounds like a problematic seller.  No worries...it's her loss.  You'll find you colorblock & she will be perfect!!


 Thanks!  I feel better now! It took me a year to find my other colorblock, so I can be patient. I have all the time in the world.


----------



## mast198

Hi all. Finally after decision and another decisions I chose luggae color! Match everything I wear


----------



## Kelly M

mast198 said:


> Hi all. Finally after decision and another decisions I chose luggae color! Match everything I wear


Great choice! My first Selma was in the luggage color too


----------



## Sandra.AT

i love the new colours on the selma... plum, oyster cement and bisque.. i want another selma (or two) in one of these colours.. i can´t wait for L.A .. I will be there from 23-30.12.16 so I hope there will be a big christmas sale and these colours will be still available... Do you know when is the best time to buy a mk bag in the USA ? before or after christmas?

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-me...-messenger/_/R-US_30T3GLMM2L?No=53&color=0507
http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-US_30S3GLMS2L?No=55&color=0107
http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T3SLMS2L?No=10&color=1171


----------



## cdtracing

I wish MK had not discontinued the Large Selma.  The new fall colors would look fantastic in that size!  I would love to get the plum but, sadly, I will have to find another style to get that color in.


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> I wish MK had not discontinued the Large Selma.  The new fall colors would look fantastic in that size!  I would love to get the plum but, sadly, I will have to find another style to get that color in.



This!  I'd like to say discontinuing the Large Selma & the Sutton would be nice on my wallet but it's one of the reasons I started branching out to other brands.


----------



## cdtracing

This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.
> View attachment 3443068
> 
> View attachment 3443069



Very pretty!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.
> View attachment 3443068
> 
> View attachment 3443069


OMG, I love this cdtracing!  Great find!  You're beating me on the number of large Selmas now...6 to 5


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> OMG, I love this cdtracing!  Great find!  You're beating me on the number of large Selmas now...6 to 5


Thanks, Ubo!  The count is fixing to go up again.  I just got confirmation that a DD large Selma that I have been negotiating on was accepted & will be shipped out today so # 7 will arrive next week, probably Monday.  It's also new with tags.  It's the classic style like yours & does not have the studs like I wanted but these bags are getting so hard to find, that even though I just bought this Aquamarine one, I did not want to pass this one by, especially with it being NWT.  I really do have a problem, especially with the new fall colors coming out!  I need an intervention!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, Stephg.  The color of this bag really works well with my NA jewelry...even better than my Aqua Hamilton. Another plus!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ubo!  The count is fixing to go up again.  I just got confirmation that a DD large Selma that I have been negotiating on was accepted & will be shipped out today so # 7 will arrive next week, probably Monday.  It's also new with tags.  It's the classic style like yours & does not have the studs like I wanted but these bags are getting so hard to find, that even though I just bought this Aquamarine one, I did not want to pass this one by, especially with it being NWT.  I really do have a problem, especially with the new fall colors coming out!  I need an intervention!!!


Woohoo!   I can't believe you found a DD large Selma so quickly!  New with tags is awesome, too.  I can't wait to see pictures when it arrives.  I know you wanted one with studs, but the plain ones are so classic that I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.
> View attachment 3443068
> 
> View attachment 3443069



Oh so beautiful! Congrats! I can see why you keep adding large Selma, this bag is timeless and all quality made. Best bag for the money [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Woohoo!   I can't believe you found a DD large Selma so quickly!  New with tags is awesome, too.  I can't wait to see pictures when it arrives.  I know you wanted one with studs, but the plain ones are so classic that I think you'll be very happy with it.



I had seen this seller list this bag before at a little over full retail & on Monday, she listed it again with a slightly lower price.  So I decided to take a chance & message her to see how bad she wanted to sell the bag since, in my opinion, she was still asking too much.  We messaged back & forth & she said she wanted to sell the bag to help pay for school; she had bought it at the boutique but had not used it.   So I sent her an offer last night & told her to sleep on it.  This morning, she accepted the offer so I made immediate payment.  She told me she would get it in the mail today & I have already gotten confirmation that it's been shipped & should arrive on Monday.  I am so excited, to say the least!!  I did kinda have my heart set on one with the studs but I think I'll be happy with this one.  She read me the date made & it's the same date as my DD Hamilton so they should be the same darker shade!  I am happy about that.    I was very surprised to run across this one again.  The last time she had it listed was over a month ago.  I figured someone had snapped it up but I was also focused on finding a studded one.  It will be just my luck to find a large studded one after this one arrives.    Looks like we're going to be bag twins again!!!


----------



## leopardgirl314

Has anyone seen this new color block in person? It looks like a perfect blend of neutrals.

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-color-block-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F5SLMS2T?color=1369


----------



## cdtracing

leopardgirl314 said:


> Has anyone seen this new color block in person? It looks like a perfect blend of neutrals.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-color-block-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F5SLMS2T?color=1369


Sorry, I have not seen this color combination IRL. Maybe it will be in the boutique when I go next week.


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.
> View attachment 3443068
> 
> View attachment 3443069



Another gorgeous addition!!!  Enjoy, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
	

		
			
		

		
	




(please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443702
> View attachment 3443703
> 
> (please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)


What a beauty!!  Love the scarf detail!  The muted colors blend perfectly with the blue shade of you bag & your Fulton flats are the perfect finish!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> What a beauty!!  Love the scarf detail!  The muted colors blend perfectly with the blue shade of you bag & your Fulton flats are the perfect finish!


Thank you! I love the combination of these colors together..


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443702
> View attachment 3443703
> 
> (please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)


Such a gorgeous color!  Your scarf is a great complement to the bag.  And your shoes, of course, match perfectly.


----------



## HeatherL

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443702
> View attachment 3443703
> 
> (please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)



Love it!!!  Love the scarf!!  This is so pretty!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HeatherL said:


> Love it!!!  Love the scarf!!  This is so pretty!!!


Than you! I am so happy! Love this shade of blue. The perfect light blue!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Such a gorgeous color!  Your scarf is a great complement to the bag.  And your shoes, of course, match perfectly.


Thank you, ubo! I love to put an outfit together where every single little thing looks well together and adds up to be the perfect combination of color, accessories and clothes. Can't say how pleased I am with this bag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> This arrived today.  I have regretted not getting a bag in Aquamarine w/SHW when if first came out so when I ran across this one, I could not pass it up.  Large Selma, brand new with tags & still in it's original packing!  Got her for a song & she's absolutely perfect!!!  I'm thrilled!!  This makes Large Selma #6.  I think I have a problem.
> View attachment 3443068
> 
> View attachment 3443069



Love this color!!! My daughter has a Cindy crossbody in this color. She has been carrying it almost nonstop since she got it....


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443702
> View attachment 3443703
> 
> (please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)


Love love love  looks great all together


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> Love love love  looks great all together


Thanks! I just love how easily MK bags can match any outfit, and I do love pastels...


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> She's here!! Had to show her off all dressed up with my "Masses beccasau" Holzweiler silk scarf, and my pale blue fultons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443702
> View attachment 3443703
> 
> (please ignore the dark dots, not the bag but my camera lense)


The scarf looks amazing with the bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> The scarf looks amazing with the bag!


 Yes, doesn't  it just look smashing? It's like it was ment to be. It is my favorite silk scarf, and I love how it goes with the bag.


----------



## yellamour

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes, doesn't  it just look smashing? It's like it was ment to be. It is my favorite silk scarf, and I love how it goes with the bag.


lovely bag, lovely scarf !


----------



## dannianddi

Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> 
> View attachment 3445008


Wow, lucky you! The large isn't made anymore, so finding one NWT is really amazing! Congrats!


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow, lucky you! The large isn't made anymore, so finding one NWT is really amazing! Congrats!



Thank you! I almost screamed. I love finding a good deal, the large Selmas are my favorite.


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008



Ah jealous! The grommet Selma is gorgeous!


----------



## cny1941

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008



She's beauty. Congrats! [emoji173]️ Looks like this bag was meant for you [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


I love the older grommet Selmas!  What a find!  Great steal of a price, too!


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


Holy cow you lucky girl!!!


----------



## HeatherL

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008



Nuts!!!  This bag is gorgeous and an awesome deal as well!!  Wow!!!  Excellent score!


----------



## dannianddi

Stephg said:


> Ah jealous! The grommet Selma is gorgeous!





cny1941 said:


> She's beauty. Congrats! [emoji173]️ Looks like this bag was meant for you [emoji4]





ubo22 said:


> I love the older grommet Selmas!  What a find!  Great steal of a price, too!





smileydimples said:


> Holy cow you lucky girl!!!





HeatherL said:


> Nuts!!!  This bag is gorgeous and an awesome deal as well!!  Wow!!!  Excellent score!



Thanks ladies!!! 
Isn't that a crazy deal!!! I wonder who had this sitting in their closet and decided to not use it?! A crazy person!


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008



Fantastic find!!!


----------



## pradagir1029

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


So beautiful and stunning!


----------



## myluvofbags

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


Wow major score, congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


Ooooooo!  Lucky you!!  That's a real find & a steal of a deal!!  I love the grommet Selmas!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Ooooooo!  Lucky you!!  That's a real find & a steal of a deal!!  I love the grommet Selmas!!



It was such a deal I thought something must be wrong with it lol .. I told my fiancé we should drive to all the local Macy's and see if there are any other returns/ good finds haha he looked at me like I was on something.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> It was such a deal I thought something must be wrong with it lol .. I told my fiancé we should drive to all the local Macy's and see if there are any other returns/ good finds haha he looked at me like I was on something.


 You and half the TPF! I would have asked to take that trip too


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> It was such a deal I thought something must be wrong with it lol .. I told my fiancé we should drive to all the local Macy's and see if there are any other returns/ good finds haha he looked at me like I was on something.


I'm surprised Macy's accepted a return of a bag that is at least 2 seasons old.  Maybe it was one that was tucked away for a customer or something & got forgotten.  What ever the story, you got yourself a wonderful bag at an unbelievable price!!!


----------



## kaitekins

cdtracing said:


> I'm surprised Macy's accepted a return of a bag that is at least 2 seasons old.  Maybe it was one that was tucked away for a customer or something & got forgotten.  What ever the story, you got yourself a wonderful bag at an unbelievable price!!!


I used to work at macys and let me tell you some of the sales people would take back anything as ling as it popped up in the system with a receipt . Didn't matter how old it was ,if that meant they would make a sale and improve their scorecard the associates did it.


----------



## cdtracing

Number 7 arrived today....Dark Dune Large Selma!!  Love, Love, Love!!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Number 7 arrived today....Dark Dune Large Selma!!  Love, Love, Love!!!
> View attachment 3446973


Sooo pretty I love large Selma


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Number 7 arrived today....Dark Dune Large Selma!!  Love, Love, Love!!!
> View attachment 3446973


How does it compare in color to your n/s Hamilton tote?


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> How does it compare in color to your n/s Hamilton tote?


It matches. I'll take a picture of them together this afternoon & post it.
The flash made the color look more brown in the picture.


----------



## WisePanda

I love the Selma and I really want to get a medium messenger soon. I'm having a REALLY hard time however deciding between the black studded version and the celadon studded version and I'd love to know what everyone thinks. The black caught my eye first but I really love them both and can only get one. I wear a lot of black and beige (but usually paired with black) in the winter and lots of blues, various colour prints, blacks and whites in the spring/summer and I'm looking for something that is as versatile as possible. I've attached the pictures to give you an idea.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

WisePanda said:


> I love the Selma and I really want to get a medium messenger soon. I'm having a REALLY hard time however deciding between the black studded version and the celadon studded version and I'd love to know what everyone thinks. The black caught my eye first but I really love them both and can only get one. I wear a lot of black and beige (but usually paired with black) in the winter and lots of blues, various colour prints, blacks and whites in the spring/summer and I'm looking for something that is as versatile as possible. I've attached the pictures to give you an idea.


 The black is a classic all year round color. Goes with anything, easy to dress up or down. Always available, fairly easy to get your hands on. The celadon is a SS 16 color, playful and gorgeous  ( I do love pastels), but a typical seasonal bag.   Celadon was released at the same time as lilac, and both colors are on sale and I doubt it will be relaunched anytime soon. I don't know if you plan to use the bag all year round? In that case; choose black. If it's a seasonal bag you want; take celadon.  I have made the mistake of not buying one particular color when I had the chance, and searched a year for it. So my advice is...if you really want the celadon; throw caution to  the wind and follow your heart on this one. You can always pick up the black later on.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> How does it compare in color to your n/s Hamilton tote?


Here's a picture of the DD Selma & Hamilton together, Ubo!!  The color shows up a little better in this picture & looks more like it's true RL color.


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> I love the Selma and I really want to get a medium messenger soon. I'm having a REALLY hard time however deciding between the black studded version and the celadon studded version and I'd love to know what everyone thinks. The black caught my eye first but I really love them both and can only get one. I wear a lot of black and beige (but usually paired with black) in the winter and lots of blues, various colour prints, blacks and whites in the spring/summer and I'm looking for something that is as versatile as possible. I've attached the pictures to give you an idea.



I love the studded bags.  Black is very much a year round classic color that's always in style & can be mixed with all sorts of outfits.  I love the Celadon green but it seems to me to be a trendy color but it's a great spring & summer color.  It really depends on what you wear & how well you can coordinate the bag in with your outfits.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Here's a picture of the DD Selma & Hamilton together, Ubo!!  The color shows up a little better in this picture & looks more like it's true RL color.
> View attachment 3448381


So perfect!  You must be ecstatic with the combo.  Dark dune rocks!


----------



## ubo22

WisePanda said:


> I love the Selma and I really want to get a medium messenger soon. I'm having a REALLY hard time however deciding between the black studded version and the celadon studded version and I'd love to know what everyone thinks. The black caught my eye first but I really love them both and can only get one. I wear a lot of black and beige (but usually paired with black) in the winter and lots of blues, various colour prints, blacks and whites in the spring/summer and I'm looking for something that is as versatile as possible. I've attached the pictures to give you an idea.


For year round I'd go with black over celadon.  Especially for a cross-body bag.  You might experience color transfer with celadon.


----------



## reginaPhalange

WisePanda said:


> I love the Selma and I really want to get a medium messenger soon. I'm having a REALLY hard time however deciding between the black studded version and the celadon studded version and I'd love to know what everyone thinks. The black caught my eye first but I really love them both and can only get one. I wear a lot of black and beige (but usually paired with black) in the winter and lots of blues, various colour prints, blacks and whites in the spring/summer and I'm looking for something that is as versatile as possible. I've attached the pictures to give you an idea.


I'd definitely go with the black because it's way more versatile and you'll get more use out of it. The Celadon is a seasonal colour therefore it'll get marked down at some point, allowing you to purchase it at a discounted price. Also, with the black you don't need to worry about colour transfer or whether it matches your wardrobe. The Celadon is also on trend this season and will seem dated sooner. Black is classic and can be worn year-round.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> So perfect!  You must be ecstatic with the combo.  Dark dune rocks!



Yes, I am.  I was so thankful the Selma is the darker DD shade like my Hamilton.  Now I have a DD bag to carry when I don't want to the Hamilton.  Sometimes the Hamilton gets heavy after a while.  You know how it is....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my selma and fultons in pale blue out for a spin today! Paired it with my Frontaux et Cocardes Hermés silk scarf. Love having the blues


----------



## WisePanda

ubo22 said:


> So perfect!  You must be ecstatic with the combo.  Dark dune rocks!


That's so pretty!!! I had no idea dark dune was so gorgeous!


----------



## WisePanda

Thank you Ubo, Regina and Norwegian Girl! I think I'm going to go with the black, I did want a more year round bag and my heart was set on black from the beginning! Should I get gold or silver studs? I'm leaning towards gold but I'm scared they'll lose colour over time...any experience with this?


----------



## WisePanda

Sorry, thanks cdtracing as well!! I agree with you, black is a classic all round...I do like the celadon but I'm leaning towards black.


----------



## ubo22

WisePanda said:


> Thank you Ubo, Regina and Norwegian Girl! I think I'm going to go with the black, I did want a more year round bag and my heart was set on black from the beginning! Should I get gold or silver studs? I'm leaning towards gold but I'm scared they'll lose colour over time...any experience with this?


You should go with the hardware color you prefer.  I prefer black with silver.  You should also know that gold hardware by MK, if scratched, can possibly show the silver toned metal underneath.  Just something to think about.


----------



## melissatrv

dannianddi said:


> Would you believe I found this BNWT at Macy's for $108 ? I know this design with the grommets is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445007
> View attachment 3445008


Someone must have returned it, lucky you though!!  Rare find


----------



## smileydimples

Anjool said:


> Hi beautiful ladies, here are some shots with my Michael Kors selmas (Navy and Neon Pink), had them out to make a youtube video (check link below to my youtube channel and subscribe if interested). Loooove these bags, definitely keeping an eye out for another one soon!


Is there a difference between neon pink and raspberry? I would love to have a neon pink


----------



## MDT

WisePanda said:


> Thank you Ubo, Regina and Norwegian Girl! I think I'm going to go with the black, I did want a more year round bag and my heart was set on black from the beginning! Should I get gold or silver studs? I'm leaning towards gold but I'm scared they'll lose colour over time...any experience with this?



I vote black with silver. I love the Selma messenger in this combo. I had a studded MK wallet a few years ago in DD/gold and the gold did rub away to silver on the tips of some of the studs from daily use.


----------



## dannianddi

So I bought this Silver XL Studded Selma bag from Poshmark but it has stains and damage I wasn't aware of after asking the seller.. Mainly cosmetic and I've tried wiping them off... The app offered me $10 to keep the bag... Or I can send it back and get my $140.. What do you think? I'm torn because the grey with silver studs in the XL is hard to find.


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> So I bought this Silver XL Studded Selma bag from Poshmark but it has stains and damage I wasn't aware of after asking the seller.. Mainly cosmetic and I've tried wiping them off... The app offered me $10 to keep the bag... Or I can send it back and get my $140.. What do you think? I'm torn because the grey with silver studs in the XL is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451363
> View attachment 3451364
> View attachment 3451365



Depends how much it bugs you. I've had good luck using a baby wipe or leather cleaner for stains on saffiano - maybe worth a try?


----------



## dannianddi

Stephg said:


> Depends how much it bugs you. I've had good luck using a baby wipe or leather cleaner for stains on saffiano - maybe worth a try?



It doesn't bother me horribly, but I just feel a little scammed. I tried Clorox wipes which have worked on most of the stains but the one in the front it didn't. I'm more so upset the seller didn't describe this when I asked and the photos were misleading.
I'll try the leather cleaner! Thank you for the suggestion!!


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> It doesn't bother me horribly, but I just feel a little scammed. I tried Clorox wipes which have worked on most of the stains but the one in the front it didn't. I'm more so upset the seller didn't describe this when I asked and the photos were misleading.
> I'll try the leather cleaner! Thank you for the suggestion!!



Yep I've had that happen, sellers should be upfront about everything. If the cleaner doesn't get out the stain I'd send it back. Major noticeable stains would bother me personally.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> So I bought this Silver XL Studded Selma bag from Poshmark but it has stains and damage I wasn't aware of after asking the seller.. Mainly cosmetic and I've tried wiping them off... The app offered me $10 to keep the bag... Or I can send it back and get my $140.. What do you think? I'm torn because the grey with silver studs in the XL is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451363
> View attachment 3451364
> View attachment 3451365


First of all, a $10 refund is nothing. Ask for at least 20-30%. You should get a refund that covers the work you have to put in and the products you buy. The seller has been misleading and witheld information on purpose that could have led to you not buying in the first place? I guess you have to find out if it bothers you so much that it takes away some of the joy of having the bag. If that is the case, then return it. Chances are it will sit in the dustbag and not be used. On the other hand, if you think that you will use it anyway,  then keep it. As you say, it is very hard to get. Good luck deciding.


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> First of all, a $10 refund is nothing. Ask for at least 20-30%. You should get a refund that covers the work you have to put in and the products you buy. The seller has been misleading and witheld information on purpose that could have led to you not buying in the first place? I guess you have to find out if it bothers you so much that it takes away some of the joy of having the bag. If that is the case, then return it. Chances are it will sit in the dustbag and not be used. On the other hand, if you think that you will use it anyway,  then keep it. As you say, it is very hard to get. Good luck deciding.



I agree $10 is less than 10% and really a joke. However poshmark offers the price to keep it so I can't really negotiate on getting more money. It's really either the $10 to keep me quiet and keep the bag or send it back and get what I spent. I guess I am indecisive because I really like the color and silver studs but I know I am picky as many of us are and will stare at the flaws. I think I'll try to see if I can remove the stains as steph suggested and make a decision quickly.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> I agree $10 is less than 10% and really a joke. However poshmark offers the price to keep it so I can't really negotiate on getting more money. It's really either the $10 to keep me quiet and keep the bag or send it back and get what I spent. I guess I am indecisive because I really like the color and silver studs but I know I am picky as many of us are and will stare at the flaws. I think I'll try to see if I can remove the stains as steph suggested and make a decision quickly.


Are you sure they'll let you return it now that you have treated the bag in order to remove stains? I haven't used Poshmark, but on the similar sites here in Norway you return the item "as it was" when you recieved it. Could the seller decline to accept the bag in return as it is not in the same condition  ( all though is much better)?


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Are you sure they'll let you return it now that you have treated the bag in order to remove stains? I haven't used Poshmark, but on the similar sites here in Norway you return the item "as it was" when you recieved it. Could the seller decline to accept the bag in return as it is not in the same condition  ( all though is much better)?



Good question. I've already started to clean it. So she would be getting back a bag in better condition than I received it. Whoops. I should have thought that through.


----------



## dannianddi

I'm returning the bag, found out the clasp was broken on the crossbody strap this morning!


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> I'm returning the bag, found out the clasp was broken on the crossbody strap this morning!



Ugh how annoying, hopefully the return goes smoothly! Wasn't meant to be, another one will pop up


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> I'm returning the bag, found out the clasp was broken on the crossbody strap this morning!



At least the bag made the decision for you! Hopefully you can find another in better condition!


----------



## dannianddi

MDT said:


> At least the bag made the decision for you! Hopefully you can find another in better condition!



I know, thank goodness. I was really on the fence but the strap was the last straw. I hope to find another soon [emoji5]


----------



## dannianddi

Stephg said:


> Ugh how annoying, hopefully the return goes smoothly! Wasn't meant to be, another one will pop up



Well the seller is already messaging me complaining that the photos showed the conditions.. Even though I also asked her to confirm conditions. 
Anyway, I told her I'm not here to argue but please sell this to someone else. She will get her bag back in better condition since I tried to clean it as you suggested and it looked a bit better. Gah


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Well the seller is already messaging me complaining that the photos showed the conditions.. Even though I also asked her to confirm conditions.
> Anyway, I told her I'm not here to argue but please sell this to someone else. She will get her bag back in better condition since I tried to clean it as you suggested and it looked a bit better. Gah


Did she mention or picture the broken clasp.  If not, it's SNAD.  Return it.  It's her problem & she should have been honest about the condition of the bag.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Did she mention or picture the broken clasp.  If not, it's SNAD.  Return it.  It's her problem & she should have been honest about the condition of the bag.



She did not mention the broken clasp. I'm sending it back tomorrow. Such a production -_-. I'm over it but she's not.


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> Well the seller is already messaging me complaining that the photos showed the conditions.. Even though I also asked her to confirm conditions.
> Anyway, I told her I'm not here to argue but please sell this to someone else. She will get her bag back in better condition since I tried to clean it as you suggested and it looked a bit better. Gah


I had the same issue  on Mercari and the guy had an arguing match with me too and clearly it was in bad condition. I rather people just be honest ... They just get so defensive.


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> I had the same issue  on Mercari and the guy had an arguing match with me too and clearly it was in bad condition. I rather people just be honest ... They just get so defensive.



Yes, if the had been upfront, the problem would never happen and there would be no confusion.


----------



## melissatrv

Does anyone have the Black Studded Selma with gunmetal hardware?  I did a search and I cannot find a photo except the MK stock photo


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone have the Black Studded Selma with gunmetal hardware?  I did a search and I cannot find a photo except the MK stock photo


I have not seen it anywhere else, I have been looking too .. I keep trying to talk myself out of buying it .. But I really want too


----------



## Stephg

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone have the Black Studded Selma with gunmetal hardware?  I did a search and I cannot find a photo except the MK stock photo



I've seen some on eBay, just do a search and you'll find some pics


----------



## smileydimples

Stephg said:


> I've seen some on eBay, just do a search and you'll find some pics


What did you search I must be blind I can't find it lol


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> What did you search I must be blind I can't find it lol


 I found navy with gunmetal studs not black though


----------



## Stephg

I know I saw one but now can't find it. It must have ended. I'll post a link if I come across it again.


----------



## cdtracing

I saw a black quilted studded Selma with gunmetal hardware on Ebay yesterday.


----------



## smileydimples

I went ahead and ordered it today, almost missed out so I hope it is as good as it sounds


----------



## pradagir1029

smileydimples said:


> I went ahead and ordered it today, almost missed out so I hope it is as good as it sounds


Lovely choice!  Please share when you receive it.


----------



## smileydimples

pradagir1029 said:


> Lovely choice!  Please share when you receive it.


I sure will


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I went ahead and ordered it today, almost missed out so I hope it is as good as it sounds


I was going to pull the trigger but it said "limited quantities" and would not let me add it.  Yes so I am dying to see it!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I was going to pull the trigger but it said "limited quantities" and would not let me add it.  Yes so I am dying to see it!


Oh no   booooooo I hope it comes back for you!!!


----------



## dannianddi

I want this ! Obviously I'm not paying $498. But isn't is different


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> I want this ! Obviously I'm not paying $498. But isn't is different


I love this, but I would have to see it in person  I agree I would not pay that either...so crazy


----------



## melissatrv

dannianddi said:


> I want this ! Obviously I'm not paying $498. But isn't is different


I saw this in person.....it is so pretty.  I would like it better if the gold was more antique gold or lighter.  I would still buy it.  Agree with you I would not pay $498 for it.   Hoping to snag it on sale with additional discount at some point.  I know it will take months as it usually takes the fall/winter bags longer to get marked down than spring/summer


----------



## dannianddi

melissatrv said:


> I saw this in person.....it is so pretty.  I would like it better if the gold was more antique gold or lighter.  I would still buy it.  Agree with you I would not pay $498 for it.   Hoping to snag it on sale with additional discount at some point.  I know it will take months as it usually takes the fall/winter bags longer to get marked down than spring/summer


I would love to see this in person. I agree with waiting for a sale. Right now the clearance is an extra 25% so I got a Dillon for $130.. I'll wait for this one. It just looks so beautiful and all of the colors online looked great.


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium pearl grey; this is my favorite neutral color on the Selma!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium pearl grey; this is my favorite neutral color on the Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458753


Beautiful!    I love grey on the Selma, too!    So pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> I want this ! Obviously I'm not paying $498. But isn't is different


I finally saw it today in a different color and I love love love it!!! Even at 25 percent off its still a lot and really would love this purse


----------



## amethyst25

Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!


----------



## Stephg

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952



Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952


Purse twins! Congrats!


----------



## cny1941

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952



I really love this color combo with shw. So pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## Ness7386

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952


Beautiful.  Love this color combo for fall.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952


Such a great find, this colour combination is really nice!


----------



## smileydimples

Well my black studded beauty with gunmetal studs came in and I am so glad I ordered it ... I love love love it


----------



## smileydimples

Here's a another look  back and close up


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> Here's a another look  back and close up



Gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

Stephg said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Here's a another look  back and close up


I love it!!!  So mad that I procrastinated so much on this one  I am glad you got one though, nice when our fellow MK TPFers do


----------



## melissatrv

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952


Fantastic, what a great find!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I love it!!!  So mad that I procrastinated so much on this one  I am glad you got one though, nice when our fellow MK TPFers do


Thank you ...I'm so bummed you missed up, if I see it pop up again I'll let you know  I almost missed it too then it popped back up and I knew I had to buy it. so I'm praying it does for you too. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Here's a another look  back and close up



Love it!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Here's a another look  back and close up


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> I finally saw it today in a different color and I love love love it!!! Even at 25 percent off its still a lot and really would love this purse



I want it too. My store hasn't gotten it in [emoji17] so depressing. I would love to see it in person!!


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I love it!!!  So mad that I procrastinated so much on this one  I am glad you got one though, nice when our fellow MK TPFers do


It's back go order it


----------



## dannianddi

My baby girl [emoji5]


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> My baby girl [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462637


OH MY GOSH I LOVE!!!!!!!! Is that a new one or one you have had ..


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> My baby girl [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462637


This is gorgeous!  I don't usually like studs, but they look fabulous against that color.  Lovely.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> My baby girl [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462637


Such a pretty colour, enjoy!


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> OH MY GOSH I LOVE!!!!!!!! Is that a new one or one you have had ..



It's one I had, I bought it off of poshmark with a matching wallet. I love the color too! So vibrant


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I don't usually like studs, but they look fabulous against that color.  Lovely.





reginaPhalange said:


> Such a pretty colour, enjoy!



Thanks ladies! I had black but this color is sooooo much better!


----------



## garf13ld

amethyst25 said:


> Found a merlot/cinder/black medium Selma at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460952


Beautiful bag! How much was it if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


----------



## amethyst25

garf13ld said:


> Beautiful bag! How much was it if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.



It was ~$180usd


----------



## garf13ld

amethyst25 said:


> It was ~$180usd


Thank you! Great deal for a bag that still sells full price at the stores!


----------



## amethyst25

garf13ld said:


> Thank you! Great deal for a bag that still sells full price at the stores!



Hey it's actually a little different from the one in retail stores now. This year's version is plum/purple I think, and the hardware is gold. But still very close, and in season!


----------



## garf13ld

amethyst25 said:


> Hey it's actually a little different from the one in retail stores now. This year's version is plum/purple I think, and the hardware is gold. But still very close, and in season!


 Got it. Still a beautiful bag!


----------



## iheart_purses

My Selma got to jetset in Paris with me had to take this photo. My friends don't understand the handbag obsession, but I know you ladies do  my husband makes fun of me for taking bag photos


----------



## reginaPhalange

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3467824
> 
> My Selma got to jetset in Paris with me had to take this photo. My friends don't understand the handbag obsession, but I know you ladies do  my husband makes fun of me for taking bag photos


Both the bag and the view are stunning, enjoy your trip!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Came across this on the Canadian MK website, the colours with the GHW look nice


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> It's back go order it


Dang I missed it again.  Not usually a fan of black bags but I like when they have a little detail to them.  Hopefully it will pop up again, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Confection10

My black Selma arrived today. Nice to have one black MK, not just those lovely colourful ones


----------



## ubo22

Confection10 said:


> My black Selma arrived today. Nice to have one black MK, not just those lovely colourful ones


You can never go wrong with black.  Although, I do love all my colorful MKs.


----------



## Confection10

ubo22 said:


> You can never go wrong with black.  Although, I do love all my colorful MKs.



Yeah, MK's colours are so delicious....and just because of that I ordered pink ballet Sutton and optic white Anabelle today...


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I love it!!!  So mad that I procrastinated so much on this one  I am glad you got one though, nice when our fellow MK TPFers do


It's online again !! Go get it!! I hope you get it this time


----------



## Sandra.AT

We have a frosty autumn here in Austria so my Selma black fits to this weather haha


----------



## reginaPhalange

The fall collection has some really great colour options for the Selma


----------



## omri

My new love.




And family portrait


----------



## reginaPhalange

omri said:


> My new love.
> View attachment 3492386
> 
> 
> 
> And family portrait
> View attachment 3492392


Such pretty colour choices, the colour of the pompom against the navy bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## omri

reginaPhalange said:


> Such pretty colour choices, the colour of the pompom against the navy bag looks gorgeous!


Thank you, I like poms, especially the new ones)


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, what are you saying to this large selma? Should I buy it? I found it for 100 USD, brand new with dustbag.
I have several neutral beige bags - peanut Riley, dark dune Sutton, luggage Channing and Bedford, suntan Hamilton traveler crossbody, coffee Hamilton, dark khaki Billy (and like 25 others in other colors) But this bag is different, I kind of love it!


----------



## Stephg

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, what are you saying to this large selma? Should I buy it? I found it for 100 USD, brand new with dustbag.
> I have several neutral beige bags - peanut Riley, dark dune Sutton, luggage Channing and Bedford, suntan Hamilton traveler crossbody, coffee Hamilton, dark khaki Billy (and like 25 others in other colors) But this bag is different, I kind of love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495740



If you love it then you answered your own question


----------



## reginaPhalange

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, what are you saying to this large selma? Should I buy it? I found it for 100 USD, brand new with dustbag.
> I have several neutral beige bags - peanut Riley, dark dune Sutton, luggage Channing and Bedford, suntan Hamilton traveler crossbody, coffee Hamilton, dark khaki Billy (and like 25 others in other colors) But this bag is different, I kind of love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495740


It's very different, I like the contrast between the colours and materials[emoji5] You said you kind of love it - takee a look at the things you love about it and compare them to the negating factors. Hopefully the pros outweigh the cons!


----------



## lluuccka

Stephg said:


> If you love it then you answered your own question





reginaPhalange said:


> It's very different, I like the contrast between the colours and materials[emoji5] You said you kind of love it - takee a look at the things you love about it and compare them to the negating factors. Hopefully the pros outweigh the cons!



So, of course, I bought it. She is here and she is more beautiful than I thougt


----------



## TaterTots

lluuccka said:


> So, of course, I bought it. She is here and she is more beautiful than I thougt
> View attachment 3501169
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501168


She's super classy!


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> Such pretty colour choices, the colour of the pompom against the navy bag looks gorgeous!


Beautiful!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## San7213

Can't go wrong with a Selma.  Good sturdy bags with choices of sizes


----------



## San7213

TaterTots said:


> She's super classy!



Love this colour.
I had one and sold it. I regret that.
Was thinking of getting another for my everyday.
Beautiful bag. I'm very partial to gold hardware


----------



## Sandra.AT

Today I  saw a new selma in black with silber hardware and silver details .. the strap had silver chain on both sides just at the beginning and then it continued with leather.. it was all calf leather and the pattern looked similar to the attached selma but better and cheaper.. i liked the chain-leather strap and the silver pattern.. i cannot find it anywhere on the Internet..it costs 400 euros and came this week into the Austrian store.  Does anyone seen it in your MK Store? I might consider buying it


----------



## melissatrv

Sandra.AT said:


> Today I  saw a new selma in black with silber hardware and silver details .. the strap had silver chain on both sides just at the beginning and then it continued with leather.. it was all calf leather and the pattern looked similar to the attached selma but better and cheaper.. i liked the chain-leather strap and the silver pattern.. i cannot find it anywhere on the Internet..it costs 400 euros and came this week into the Austrian store.  Does anyone seen it in your MK Store? I might consider buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506018


I found this one at Macys.  There is black on black, and black with gold but not silver.   These will probably start trickling into other stores


----------



## Sandra.AT

melissatrv said:


> I found this one at Macys.  There is black on black, and black with gold but not silver.   These will probably start trickling into other stores
> 
> View attachment 3506226


Yes this is the bag thank you..in my store the metal details were silver  I need to see it again today and will see ifI buy it or not..how much does it cost at Macy's? [emoji38]


----------



## Sandra.AT

I bought the new selma with silver hardware..here it is :


----------



## Sandra.AT

I sold my black selma with gold hardware as I haven't used her so often and I almost regretted it until I saw the new black selma with silver hardware..here is my old selma..the Chevron pattern is not so visible as the silver pattern so now I'm happy


----------



## Glttglam

Sandra.AT said:


> I bought the new selma with silver hardware..here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506519
> View attachment 3506520
> View attachment 3506521


Super gorgeous bag![emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Glttglam said:


> Super gorgeous bag![emoji2]


Thank you [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## HeatherL

Sandra.AT said:


> I bought the new selma with silver hardware..here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506519
> View attachment 3506520
> View attachment 3506521



Wow!!  This is gorgeous, I just love the detailing!!  Plus I'm a huge silver hardware fan!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

HeatherL said:


> Wow!!  This is gorgeous, I just love the detailing!!  Plus I'm a huge silver hardware fan!!  Enjoy!


Thank you ..I fell in love when I saw it even though I'm more the gold HW type but as I have so many gold HW bags I thought this could be a good variation for my collection


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> I bought the new selma with silver hardware..here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506519
> View attachment 3506520
> View attachment 3506521



Gorgeous [emoji173]️ love those shw details


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]️ love those shw details


Thank you [emoji38] i can't  wait to use her


----------



## TaterTots

Sandra.AT said:


> I bought the new selma with silver hardware..here it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506519
> View attachment 3506520
> View attachment 3506521



This bag is just stunning!


----------



## Sandra.AT

TaterTots said:


> This bag is just stunning!


Thank you [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## BeachBagGal

This new Messenger is cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> This new Messenger is cute!
> View attachment 3511915


A wallet or card case would be really pretty in that print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> A wallet or card case would be really pretty in that print!



Totally agree!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Love the silver/black Selma!  Hope it comes to Norway !!


----------



## amethyst25

For those interested, I see the large black Selma being sold full price on the MK website.


----------



## dannianddi

Hey guys! I am searching far and wide for this Selma! If you see this bag on anywhere for sale (new or used) please let me know! I would appreciate it! I'm looking for this exact color and I know it's years old but I'm suddenly obsessed.


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Hey guys! I am searching far and wide for this Selma! If you see this bag on anywhere for sale (new or used) please let me know! I would appreciate it! I'm looking for this exact color and I know it's years old but I'm suddenly obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548236



Pomegranate is a hard color to find but occasionally it will pop up.  I've seen them on Tradesy & Ebay.  I would also keep an eye on Bonanza, Yoogis, & Mercari.  Good luck with your cyber stalk.


----------



## cdtracing

There is one on Tradesy without the studs for sale.  Here's the link.
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-pomegranate-purple-19662082/


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> There is one on Tradesy without the studs for sale.  Here's the link.
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-pomegranate-purple-19662082/



Thank you so much! I appreciate it. I saw that one but I am in love with the studded version since it's such a large bag.


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Hey guys! I am searching far and wide for this Selma! If you see this bag on anywhere for sale (new or used) please let me know! I would appreciate it! I'm looking for this exact color and I know it's years old but I'm suddenly obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548236


I'll keep an eye out for you.  I know what you mean about being suddenly obsessed with finding a bag color that's years old.  I've recently decided I have to possess a large, coffee (dark brown) Selma satchel and just saw one on eBay today that I snatched up 'new with tags.'  I'll be posting it after I receive it as long as I don't run into trouble with the seller.  Coffee is currently available on the medium Selma, but, as you know, large Selma's aren't being sold anymore (except black and patent cinder on MK website).  I think coffee came out on the large back in 2013-2014.  I couldn't believe it when I found one still 'new with tags.'  Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you.  I know what you mean about being suddenly obsessed with finding a bag color that's years old.  I've recently decided I have to possess a large, coffee (dark brown) Selma satchel and just saw one on eBay today that I snatched up 'new with tags.'  I'll be posting it after I receive it as long as I don't run into trouble with the seller.  Coffee is currently available on the medium Selma, but, as you know, large Selma's aren't being sold anymore (except black and patent cinder on MK website).  I think coffee came out on the large back in 2013-2014.  I couldn't believe it when I found one still 'new with tags.'  Cross your fingers for me.



Fingers crossed for you! 
I saw a coffee mercer at Dillard's online, it's a nice shade of brown.


----------



## pearl__03

Hi, everyone this is my first post in this forum, so nice to meet you all here. 

These days i've been eyeing selma satchel and very eager to buy one. Two days ago In went MK store near my place and i saw one in rose color (the SA couldn't specify which rose color it is!!!). It's very pretty and i fell in love with the color. Then i look up online and i think the color could be "dusty rose" or "antique rose" 

Then when I searched for Selma online, i found a very good deal of Large Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose in Reebonz and I'm very close to buy it! So, if anyone here has comparison between dusty rose and antique rose please show me, so i can decided whether to grab the deal from reebonz or not. 

Thanks xx


----------



## jules 8

pearl__03 said:


> Hi, everyone this is my first post in this forum, so nice to meet you all here.
> 
> These days i've been eyeing selma satchel and very eager to buy one. Two days ago In went MK store near my place and i saw one in rose color (the SA couldn't specify which rose color it is!!!). It's very pretty and i fell in love with the color. Then i look up online and i think the color could be "dusty rose" or "antique rose"
> 
> Then when I searched for Selma online, i found a very good deal of Large Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose in Reebonz and I'm very close to buy it! So, if anyone here has comparison between dusty rose and antique rose please show me, so i can decided whether to grab the deal from reebonz or not.
> 
> Thanks xx



Take a look in the color comparison thread


----------



## ubo22

pearl__03 said:


> Hi, everyone this is my first post in this forum, so nice to meet you all here.
> 
> These days i've been eyeing selma satchel and very eager to buy one. Two days ago In went MK store near my place and i saw one in rose color (the SA couldn't specify which rose color it is!!!). It's very pretty and i fell in love with the color. Then i look up online and i think the color could be "dusty rose" or "antique rose"
> 
> Then when I searched for Selma online, i found a very good deal of Large Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose in Reebonz and I'm very close to buy it! So, if anyone here has comparison between dusty rose and antique rose please show me, so i can decided whether to grab the deal from reebonz or not.
> 
> Thanks xx



Welcome to the Purse Forum.    Below is the link to the color comparisons thread.  You can do a thread search for dusty rose and antique rose which will help you pinpoint posts mentioning those colors.  I know there are some comparison pictures, as well.  Dusty rose came out first and is a cool-toned neutral with a mixture of brown and pink in it.  It is a nice cool-toned mauve.  Antique rose came out a little bit later and is a warm-toned version of the same color.  I would say it has a little bit more pink or peach in it.  Good luck with your decision.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-comparison-pictures.902852/


----------



## pearl__03

@ubo22 @jules 8 oops, my bad for posted here before spend my time to look around the forum 

I read around the color comparison thread and based on that thread i think the colors are quite similar and both are neutral, so fit on everything.  Eventually i decided to get the large selma satchel in dusty rose from Reebonz because of the good deal  it's going to be my first selma and i hope it'll arrived safely with no flaw. *finger crossed*


----------



## ubo22

pearl__03 said:


> @ubo22 @jules 8 oops, my bad for posted here before spend my time to look around the forum
> 
> I read around the color comparison thread and based on that thread i think the colors are quite similar and both are neutral, so fit on everything.  Eventually i decided to get the large selma satchel in dusty rose from Reebonz because of the good deal  it's going to be my first selma and i hope it'll arrived safely with no flaw. *finger crossed*


I can't wait to see it.    Dusty rose would have been my pick, too, since I look better with cooler toned colors.  I saw a large dusty rose Selma at the MK boutique a couple years ago and keep kicking myself that I didn't get it. It was love at first sight and I almost purchased it, but the color just didn't go with much in my wardrobe, so I passed.


----------



## pearl__03

@ubo22 yes, i planned to post the picture here when the bag arrive 

by the way, i just read from post above that MK no longer released large selma in many colors other than black and cinder, so i'm curious about when was the large dusty rose is released. Does anyone here know ?


----------



## ubo22

My large coffee Selma just arrived and was still in all its original wrapping paper with the original tag.  I was amazed, as the large in this color came out several years ago.  It even had the old dust bag and bag lining.  It's a great color for fall/winter.  One picture with flash and one without.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> My large coffee Selma just arrived and was still in all its original wrapping paper with the original tag.  I was amazed, as the large in this color came out several years ago.  It even had the old dust bag and bag lining.  It's a great color for fall/winter.  One picture with flash and one without.
> 
> View attachment 3551225
> View attachment 3551226


The colour is gorgeous, you totally hit the jackpot with this since it's so hard to find anything in this shade let alone a Large Selma. Congrats on your find and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> The colour is gorgeous, you totally hit the jackpot with this since it's so hard to find anything in this shade let alone a Large Selma. Congrats on your find and enjoy your new bag!


Thank you.  The color is really rich and dark in person and looks great with the gold hardware.  I'm so glad I found it and will be using it right away this winter.


----------



## ubo22

pearl__03 said:


> @ubo22 yes, i planned to post the picture here when the bag arrive
> 
> by the way, i just read from post above that MK no longer released large selma in many colors other than black and cinder, so i'm curious about when was the large dusty rose is released. Does anyone here know ?


Large dusty rose came out a couple years ago.  I think 2014.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> My large coffee Selma just arrived and was still in all its original wrapping paper with the original tag.  I was amazed, as the large in this color came out several years ago.  It even had the old dust bag and bag lining.  It's a great color for fall/winter.  One picture with flash and one without.
> 
> View attachment 3551225
> View attachment 3551226


Congratulations, it's a beauty. I missed out on this one and could only manage to find a calf haired one, would love one in solid coffee color


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, it's a beauty. I missed out on this one and could only manage to find a calf haired one, would love one in solid coffee color


Thank you.  I've been looking for a good solid dark brown handbag for years.  I could never find this one without the grommets or studs, but got lucky recently.  Now I have dark brown (coffee), medium brown (luggage), and taupe (dark dune) in addition to sapphire (cobalt blue), malachite (dark green) and heather grey (medium/dark grey).


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> My large coffee Selma just arrived and was still in all its original wrapping paper with the original tag.  I was amazed, as the large in this color came out several years ago.  It even had the old dust bag and bag lining.  It's a great color for fall/winter.  One picture with flash and one without.
> 
> View attachment 3551225
> View attachment 3551226


Congratulations on finding such a beautiful Selma!!  Coffee is extremely hard to find without studs or grommets!!!  The color is so rich, I just love it!!   So great you got one in perfect condition, too!!  What a great addition to your collection!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations on finding such a beautiful Selma!!  Coffee is extremely hard to find without studs or grommets!!!  The color is so rich, I just love it!!   So great you got one in perfect condition, too!!  What a great addition to your collection!!!


Thank you, cdtracing.  I remember when coffee first came out years ago, but didn't remember what a lovely color it really is.  I love it.  My large Selma collection keeps growing by the year.  I just can't resist all the beautiful colors, especially when the color is hard to find.  I had to pounce on this one.


----------



## BaggieL

I want to buy a medium Selma, but I can't decide which colour. I am stuck between: Oyster, Luggage or black. Which colour do you prefer?

You can see all the colours here: http://www.michaelkors.co.uk/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-30S3GLMS2L?color=0001


----------



## keishapie1973

BaggieL said:


> I want to buy a medium Selma, but I can't decide which colour. I am stuck between: Oyster, Luggage or black. Which colour do you prefer?
> 
> You can see all the colours here: http://www.michaelkors.co.uk/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-30S3GLMS2L?color=0001



I think oyster is the prettiest but luggage is the most versatile. It's the perfect year-round color. I have one Selma, large in luggage....


----------



## BaggieL

keishapie1973 said:


> I think oyster is the prettiest but luggage is the most versatile. It's the perfect year-round color. I have one Selma, large in luggage....



My thoughts, too. I think oyster or luggage are the ones I am most likely to go for. Oyster is just so darn pretty, but I don't have a dark brown bag so maybe luggage is better.


----------



## BaggieL

I don't suppose that anyone has a Selma in oyster and in luggage? If so, could you please tell me which you prefer and maybe post a picture of them together?


----------



## Stephg

BaggieL said:


> I want to buy a medium Selma, but I can't decide which colour. I am stuck between: Oyster, Luggage or black. Which colour do you prefer?
> 
> You can see all the colours here: http://www.michaelkors.co.uk/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-30S3GLMS2L?color=0001



I'd say oyster because you can find luggage anytime, oyster would be harder to find later on.


----------



## DowntonClaire

I am considering buying the medium selma satchel in the color Luggage. 
I have it for 3 weeks now but still have the tags on it. The bag kinda expensive and really don't know wether to keep it or not.

Can anyone show me yours and maybe tell me the pros and cons of the medium bag? 

I just absolutely love it but am not sure because of the price (€210 in sale)


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Pomegranate is a hard color to find but occasionally it will pop up.  I've seen them on Tradesy & Ebay.  I would also keep an eye on Bonanza, Yoogis, & Mercari.  Good luck with your cyber stalk.



Did they ever make pomegranate in a medium selma....I have lusted for this color too!


----------



## marcott2

had to post a pic...as just too cute. had the black Selma for two years now and just used her for first time in  a long while last night and while using her located the Ballet PInk continental travel wallet at TJ Maxx for 69.99!!! was so excited to even find this wallet in this color and the deal.....wow. I just bought the ballet Hamilton during MK sale last months, and with my new pom pom I bought from MK this week......will be perfect, BUT this blend with black and pink is just too cute.


----------



## melissatrv

Oh wow that really is a great color combo!  Makes me want a black Selma to wear with my rose pom!



marcott2 said:


> had to post a pic...as just too cute. had the black Selma for two years now and just used her for first time in  a long while last night and while using her located the Ballet PInk continental travel wallet at TJ Maxx for 69.99!!! was so excited to even find this wallet in this color and the deal.....wow. I just bought the ballet Hamilton during MK sale last months, and with my new pom pom I bought from MK this week......will be perfect, BUT this blend with black and pink is just too cute.


----------



## marcott2

melissatrv said:


> Oh wow that really is a great color combo!  Makes me want a black Selma to wear with my rose pom!


go get it.


----------



## basicallyjanice

I can't decide between getting a Selma Medium Satchel or just a Selma Medium Messenger, I know that the satchel is bigger than the messenger, I like the top handels on the satchel but I would primarily wear it as a crossbody. I am 5'2" was wondering if the Selma Medium Satchel is it too big and awkward to wear it as a crossbody and I should just get the Messenger? Or is it okay size?


----------



## reginaPhalange

basicallyjanice said:


> I can't decide between getting a Selma Medium Satchel or just a Selma Medium Messenger, I know that the satchel is bigger than the messenger, I like the top handels on the satchel but I would primarily wear it as a crossbody. I am 5'2" was wondering if the Selma Medium Satchel is it too big and awkward to wear it as a crossbody and I should just get the Messenger? Or is it okay size?


If you plan to wear it as a crossbody bag I'd go with the messenger, in my opinion it looks better than the satchel when worn crossbody.


----------



## keishapie1973

basicallyjanice said:


> I can't decide between getting a Selma Medium Satchel or just a Selma Medium Messenger, I know that the satchel is bigger than the messenger, I like the top handels on the satchel but I would primarily wear it as a crossbody. I am 5'2" was wondering if the Selma Medium Satchel is it too big and awkward to wear it as a crossbody and I should just get the Messenger? Or is it okay size?





reginaPhalange said:


> If you plan to wear it as a crossbody bag I'd go with the messenger, in my opinion it looks better than the satchel when worn crossbody.



The satchel is also very awkward when worn crossbody....


----------



## basicallyjanice

Like it sticks out a lot when worn on the side?

Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

basicallyjanice said:


> Like it sticks out a lot when worn on the side?
> 
> Thank you!



Exactly. And, the strap is too short for it to hang comfortably....


----------



## dannianddi

finally found a pomegranate large north south studded Selma. Taking her out for the first time [emoji177]


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3562547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found a pomegranate large north south studded Selma. Taking her out for the first time [emoji177]


Sooooo pretty


----------



## pearl__03

Hi i just want to update that my selma dusty rose has arrived. I'm soooo in love  with it  and based on my memory, the colour of the selma that i encounter in the MK store is different with this colour, but quite similar, so i think the one that I encountered in the store is antique rose. Hopefully i can go the store again and make colour comparison . 

this pic is under natural light so, the colour looks lighter, it's actually more ashy.


----------



## Bellepedia

pearl__03 said:


> Hi i just want to update that my selma dusty rose has arrived. I'm soooo in love  with it  and based on my memory, the colour of the selma that i encounter in the MK store is different with this colour, but quite similar, so i think the one that I encountered in the store is antique rose. Hopefully i can go the store again and make colour comparison .
> 
> this pic is under natural light so, the colour looks lighter, it's actually more ashy.
> View attachment 3563044



May i know where u got this one..??

Ive been searching for dusty rose selma.. but not yet there.. Im so not confident in ordering off of ebay(scared of the most popular fake selmas around..)


----------



## pearl__03

@Bellepedia Hi, i bought this from https://www.reebonz.com.sg it's a multibrand online and offline store for premium and designer goods based in Singapore, but they do ship abroad. They have a large collection of selma from the previous seasons to the newest one.


----------



## Bellepedia

pearl__03 said:


> @Bellepedia Hi, i bought this from https://www.reebonz.com.sg it's a multibrand online and offline store for premium and designer goods based in Singapore, but they do ship abroad. They have a large collection of selma from the previous seasons to the newest one.



Ooh TY..
ill check it out..


----------



## basicallyjanice

Quick question do the linings of all Selmas (Messengers & Satchels) only have the MK in the honeycomb print /or/ do they have Selmas manufactured with MK initial print on the linings as well which means its MFF? I thought Selmas were only boutique.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I purchased a selma bag from Macy's in 2013 and it had the MK honeycomb. I think that most of the time if the bag has a key fob inside (the one that's supposed to be made for keys to attach to) that indicates it's a boutique bag. Hopefully that helps? I know the lining should be a sign its MFF but,, 



basicallyjanice said:


> Quick question do the linings of all Selmas (Messengers & Satchels) only have the MK in the honeycomb print /or/ do they have Selmas manufactured with MK initial print on the linings as well which means its MFF? I thought Selmas were only boutique.


----------



## basicallyjanice

Yeah I'm just so conflicted because there's a key fob inside to attach the keys to, but the linning is just the MK initial print not the MK honeycomb print in this Selma so I don't know if this bag is authentic


----------



## Okielady

The newer bags do have an MK on the lining, not the honeycomb pattern. I have two selmas I know are authentic with the new lining. There is an authentication thread here if you are unsure.



basicallyjanice said:


> Yeah I'm just so conflicted because there's a key fob inside to attach the keys to, but the linning is just the MK initial print not the MK honeycomb print in this Selma so I don't know if this bag is authentic


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

basicallyjanice said:


> Yeah I'm just so conflicted because there's a key fob inside to attach the keys to, but the linning is just the MK initial print not the MK honeycomb print in this Selma so I don't know if this bag is authentic


I have the ingrid I purchased during Black Friday and it's not the honeycomb pattern it's the MK initials. I bought it from in store, so it's authentic.


----------



## melissatrv

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3562547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found a pomegranate large north south studded Selma. Taking her out for the first time [emoji177]


I am so jealous.  This is a color I am very surprised they have not brought back.  Would love this in a med Selma studded or not or small jetset tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

The Med Coffee Selma is on the Bloomies site on sale for $178 plus an extra 25% off.


----------



## nutasya

Hi.
Im new here. I have recently got myself a black medium Selma satchel. The interior lining seems different as compared to my black medium selma messenger. Im worried now tt it may be a fake. So is it?

TIA


----------



## Sandra.AT

nutasya said:


> Hi.
> Im new here. I have recently got myself a black medium Selma satchel. The interior lining seems different as compared to my black medium selma messenger. Im worried now tt it may be a fake. So is it?
> 
> TIA


No it's original..this is one of the newer interior since end 2015/ 2016..many bags have already this interior or a newer interior where michael kors is written just smaller and not so often written as on the outlet bags


----------



## Sandra.AT

this is one of the newer interior of the MK bags..also on some special edition selmas is the michael kors logo smaller written


----------



## nutasya

Tha


Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3579283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of the newer interior of the MK bags..also on some special edition selmas is the michael kors logo smaller written



Thanks


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3562547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found a pomegranate large north south studded Selma. Taking her out for the first time [emoji177]


This is a stunner we need a collection pics of all your


----------



## Okielady

Earlier I stopped at the MK outlet to look around and the SA noticed my selma and told me, "too bad they are discontinuing it".

What is this blasphemy? I'm late to the game on the Selma but have been hooked ever since I got my first one a few months ago. To me, it's the epitome of the perfect bag. Has anyone else heard this? I'm hoping she doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## Glttglam

Okielady said:


> Earlier I stopped at the MK outlet to look around and the SA noticed my selma and told me, "too bad they are discontinuing it".
> 
> What is this blasphemy? I'm late to the game on the Selma but have been hooked ever since I got my first one a few months ago. To me, it's the epitome of the perfect bag. Has anyone else heard this? I'm hoping she doesn't know what she's talking about.


I've heard this before also, a couple of times for a while now. But they just came out with new colors for the Selma for this Spring on the Michael Kors website.


----------



## melissatrv

Okielady said:


> Earlier I stopped at the MK outlet to look around and the SA noticed my selma and told me, "too bad they are discontinuing it".
> 
> What is this blasphemy? I'm late to the game on the Selma but have been hooked ever since I got my first one a few months ago. To me, it's the epitome of the perfect bag. Has anyone else heard this? I'm hoping she doesn't know what she's talking about.


This would not surprise me at all.  Remember the article someone posted about Michael Kors declining sales and the lack of variety in bags from which to choose over the holiday season? https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-skimp-on-new-designs-in-face-of-handbag-woes

It was rumored for close to a year that Kate Spade was retiring their most popular style Maise and for months they kept adding new colors and styles.  Now Maise is no more except on deep discount but no new bags.  It has been replaced by a similar but larger domed satchel.  Maybe MK thinks they have done all they can with Selma and want to introduce a new satchel.  Especially if sales have declined due to lack of variety. Look now they have resorted to that horrible interchangeable "jackets" for the Selma which says to me they have run out of ideas.  Of course they replaced the Sutton satchel with Savannah which backfired.  I don't think Savannah is nearly as popular as Sutton.   Unfortunately for us, the companies don't announce these things so my advice for Selma lovers is to buy them while you still can.  I love Selma and hope it is not true but am not counting on it


----------



## Okielady

Great points. You may be right, but I hope not!


melissatrv said:


> This would not surprise me at all.  Remember the article someone posted about Michael Kors declining sales and the lack of variety in bags from which to choose over the holiday season? https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-skimp-on-new-designs-in-face-of-handbag-woes
> 
> It was rumored for close to a year that Kate Spade was retiring their most popular style Maise and for months they kept adding new colors and styles.  Now Maise is no more except on deep discount but no new bags.  It has been replaced by a similar but larger domed satchel.  Maybe MK thinks they have done all they can with Selma and want to introduce a new satchel.  Especially if sales have declined due to lack of variety. Look now they have resorted to that horrible interchangeable "jackets" for the Selma which says to me they have run out of ideas.  Of course they replaced the Sutton satchel with Savannah which backfired.  I don't think Savannah is nearly as popular as Sutton.   Unfortunately for us, the companies don't announce these things so my advice for Selma lovers is to buy them while you still can.  I love Selma and hope it is not true but am not counting on it


----------



## ubo22

Okielady said:


> Earlier I stopped at the MK outlet to look around and the SA noticed my selma and told me, "too bad they are discontinuing it".
> 
> What is this blasphemy? I'm late to the game on the Selma but have been hooked ever since I got my first one a few months ago. To me, it's the epitome of the perfect bag. Has anyone else heard this? I'm hoping she doesn't know what she's talking about.



BLASPHEMY!  The Selma is my favorite satchel.  I own 6 large ones in various colors and don't plan on ever parting with them.  The large is discontinued, but I just saw a couple new multi-colored ones on the MK website.  Maybe it's a slow, phased, departure of the Selma.  First the large then the medium then maybe the messengers, as well.



melissatrv said:


> This would not surprise me at all.  Remember the article someone posted about Michael Kors declining sales and the lack of variety in bags from which to choose over the holiday season? https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-skimp-on-new-designs-in-face-of-handbag-woes
> 
> It was rumored for close to a year that Kate Spade was retiring their most popular style Maise and for months they kept adding new colors and styles.  Now Maise is no more except on deep discount but no new bags.  It has been replaced by a similar but larger domed satchel.  Maybe MK thinks they have done all they can with Selma and want to introduce a new satchel.  Especially if sales have declined due to lack of variety. Look now they have resorted to that horrible interchangeable "jackets" for the Selma which says to me they have run out of ideas.  Of course they replaced the Sutton satchel with Savannah which backfired.  I don't think Savannah is nearly as popular as Sutton.   Unfortunately for us, the companies don't announce these things so my advice for Selma lovers is to buy them while you still can.  I love Selma and hope it is not true but am not counting on it



I definitely think he has run out of ideas for the Selma...plain, grommets, studs, microstuds, multi-colored, whipstitched, diamond designs, quilting, etc.  It's all be done already.  Oh, well.  It's the end of an era.


----------



## Okielady

I only just today picked up a large luggage selma in perfect condition. The large will take some getting used to for me because all my others are medium, but I love it too! I am on a spree now to get all the ones I want.  

I must say too that I'm so grateful for this forum. I had a hard time getting it out of the dust bag from the seller today and I bent it a little. Came to research what to do and found a post about using a hair dryer. Couple minutes later and you can't even tell. And in the authentication thread I learned it's from 2013. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## PinkKelly

I still want the large black Selma grommet with gold hardware. Does anyone think this is too dated? There are some new ones with tickets still on them for sale on ebay and amazon. I have always wanted one, but got so many other purses instead, now it is time for me to get it before its gone. I want it for Valentines Day. Does anyone still use their grommet selma's? Would the plain black one be classier? I just love that touch of gold and uniqueness of the grommets though.  I know he kept the large black solid one on his MK website, so it must still be very popular.  To me it says glamour and timeless. But I just lean towards those grommets, like jewelry for my bag.


----------



## Okielady

I'd say get one if you love it!  I recently got a cherry studded selma and I don't even like red or gold hardware but I absolutely love it every time I look at it, even if it becomes (or is) dated I will rock it! So if grommets are what you like, go for it!


PinkKelly said:


> I still want the large black Selma grommet with gold hardware. Does anyone think this is too dated? There are some new ones with tickets still on them for sale on ebay and amazon. I have always wanted one, but got so many other purses instead, now it is time for me to get it before its gone. I want it for Valentines Day. Does anyone still use their grommet selma's? Would the plain black one be classier? I just love that touch of gold and uniqueness of the grommets though.  I know he kept the large black solid one on his MK website, so it must still be very popular.  To me it says glamour and timeless. But I just lean towards those grommets, like jewelry for my bag.


----------



## cdtracing

PinkKelly said:


> I still want the large black Selma grommet with gold hardware. Does anyone think this is too dated? There are some new ones with tickets still on them for sale on ebay and amazon. I have always wanted one, but got so many other purses instead, now it is time for me to get it before its gone. I want it for Valentines Day. Does anyone still use their grommet selma's? Would the plain black one be classier? I just love that touch of gold and uniqueness of the grommets though.  I know he kept the large black solid one on his MK website, so it must still be very popular.  To me it says glamour and timeless. But I just lean towards those grommets, like jewelry for my bag.



I have a large black grommet Selma with silver hardware & I still carry her, especially when I'm wearing silver jewelry.  I don't think the grommet Selma's are dated; I don't see very many where I live & I get compliments on her when she's out & about.  Same goes with my Malachite Selma with gold studs.


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> This would not surprise me at all.  Remember the article someone posted about Michael Kors declining sales and the lack of variety in bags from which to choose over the holiday season? https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-skimp-on-new-designs-in-face-of-handbag-woes
> 
> It was rumored for close to a year that Kate Spade was retiring their most popular style Maise and for months they kept adding new colors and styles.  Now Maise is no more except on deep discount but no new bags.  It has been replaced by a similar but larger domed satchel.  Maybe MK thinks they have done all they can with Selma and want to introduce a new satchel.  Especially if sales have declined due to lack of variety. *Look now they have resorted to that horrible interchangeable "jackets" for the Selma which says to me they have run out of ideas. * Of course they replaced the Sutton satchel with Savannah which backfired.  I don't think Savannah is nearly as popular as Sutton.   Unfortunately for us, the companies don't announce these things so my advice for Selma lovers is to buy them while you still can.  I love Selma and hope it is not true but am not counting on it



I agree.  Those jackets are lame.  I don't care for them at all.  You have to buy a special Selma to be able to use them, too.  I really don't like the snaps at the top corners where the jackets connect to the purse. SMDH


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  Those jackets are lame.  I don't care for them at all.  You have to buy a special Selma to be able to use them, too.  I really don't like the snaps at the top corners where the jackets connect to the purse. SMDH


I agree cdtracing.  I don't mind the jackets so much as those snaps at the top corners of the bag.  They stand out and look out of place on the sleek, classic design.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I agree cdtracing.  I don't mind the jackets so much as those snaps at the top corners of the bag.  They stand out and look out of place on the sleek, classic design.


Yes, those snaps ruin the sleek line of the bag & really look out of place.  I'm sure they also add weight to the bag as well.


----------



## spicestory

nutasya said:


> Hi. Im new here. I have recently got myself a black medium Selma satchel. The interior lining seems different as compared to my black medium selma messenger. https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20170119_230853-jpg.3579125/ Im worried now tt it may be a fake. So is it? TIA





Sandra.AT said:


> No it's original..this is one of the newer interior since end 2015/ 2016..many bags have already this interior or a newer interior where michael kors is written just smaller and not so often written as on the outlet bags





Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3579283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of the newer interior of the MK bags..also on some special edition selmas is the michael kors logo smaller written



Thanks for the heads-up pertaining to the various designs of Michael Kors interior linings for MK handbags - it is good information to know.


----------



## spicestory

cdtracing said:


> Those jackets are lame.  I don't care for them at all.  You have to buy a special Selma to be able to use them, too.  I really don't like the snaps at the top corners where the jackets connect to the purse. SMDH





ubo22 said:


> those snaps at the top corners of the bag.  They stand out and look out of place on the sleek, classic design.



Same here, I do not like 1) those snaps on the top corners and 2) those jackets because [at least for me] those snaps, as well as, those jackets [both] destroy the classic silhouette/sleek design of the [OG] Selma.

I very much prefer the classic silhouette/sleek design of the [OG] Selma.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Hi, New to the michael kors forum. 

I just saw the new look tonight on the website and I have to agree. I have a selma. Messenger . I've been holding off on a selma until I found the right one. I may need to pull the trigger sooner. I've never understood changing something  that's works. If it's not a broken , why fix it? Just my opinion.


----------



## Bootlover07

A couple of months ago I sold my pearl grey selma and got a Sutton. Long story on why I did that, but short story is it was a big mistake. I adore my electric blue Sutton but nothing beats the pearl grey selma! I found another selma on eBay (brand new with tags!) and am selling the Sutton [emoji23]


----------



## PinkKelly

Hi, does the large black Selma ever go on sale any time of the year on the Michael Kors website? Or does it always stay $358? I know they just had a sale but that was on certain selected items and wasn't this bag. I know I can get it on ebay but I want the whole MK packaging with it new.  I just didn't know if they ever do a special 25 percent off regular priced items or not.  Thanks!


----------



## melissatrv

PinkKelly said:


> Hi, does the large black Selma ever go on sale any time of the year on the Michael Kors website? Or does it always stay $358? I know they just had a sale but that was on certain selected items and wasn't this bag. I know I can get it on ebay but I want the whole MK packaging with it new.  I just didn't know if they ever do a special 25 percent off regular priced items or not.  Thanks!


I don't think I have ever seen it on sale.  But someone else might have....if so it does not go on sale often


----------



## PinkKelly

melissatrv said:


> I don't think I have ever seen it on sale.  But someone else might have....if so it does not go on sale often


Thank you for your reply, I finally ordered one off ebay from a trusted seller last week and got it. It was new with tags on it and a  dust bag and I got it for $235 so I was happy to have saved $123. It is beautiful and I bought a black matching jet set travel wallet new too.


----------



## PinkKelly

They are now selling a Large Selma in Soft Pink ($358) on the Michael Kors website!! Maybe more large is coming back then?


----------



## DiamondsForever

PinkKelly said:


> They are now selling a Large Selma in Soft Pink ($358) on the Michael Kors website!! Maybe more large is coming back then?


Argh so excited to see Soft Pink IRL!


----------



## PinkKelly

DiamondsForever said:


> Argh so excited to see Soft Pink IRL!


----------



## ubo22

PinkKelly said:


> They are now selling a Large Selma in Soft Pink ($358) on the Michael Kors website!! Maybe more large is coming back then?


I hope so!


----------



## omri

Hi there! 
I need advise... which keychain looks better with my Navy Selma? 
I like them all and so hard to choose the best .


----------



## keishapie1973

omri said:


> Hi there!
> I need advise... which keychain looks better with my Navy Selma?
> I like them all and so hard to choose the best .



I think the white one would really pop against the navy. The third one might be cute too....


----------



## alichelsealyn

I wear a ton of black, would you guys recommend sticking to a black Selma or would navy work too? Looking to buy preowned on eBay and not sure what color to go with. Also considering the luggage colors.


----------



## omri

keishapie1973 said:


> I think the white one would really pop against the navy. The third one might be cute too....


Yeah...White looks great )


----------



## omri

alichelsealyn said:


> I wear a ton of black, would you guys recommend sticking to a black Selma or would navy work too? Looking to buy preowned on eBay and not sure what color to go with. Also considering the luggage colors.


As for me, I always choose Navy over Black color... so my vote for Navy


----------



## BeachBagGal

omri said:


> Hi there!
> I need advise... which keychain looks better with my Navy Selma?
> I like them all and so hard to choose the best .



I like the middle one best.


----------



## Coffee911

BeachBagGal said:


> I like the middle one best.



+1


----------



## Glttglam

omri said:


> Hi there!
> I need advise... which keychain looks better with my Navy Selma?
> I like them all and so hard to choose the best [emoji3].


They're all gorgeous but in this case, my vote is for the white one [emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

I think the white one will pop more against the Navy.


----------



## cdtracing

alichelsealyn said:


> I wear a ton of black, would you guys recommend sticking to a black Selma or would navy work too? Looking to buy preowned on eBay and not sure what color to go with. Also considering the luggage colors.


Either color will be fine.  Navy is a good color choice with black & will work well.  I have both & wear a lot of black.  I interchange mine back & forth.


----------



## omri

Thank you ladies.
I decided to keep the white one  it was a hard decision.


----------



## AussieMell

My new raspberry stud Selma messenger, looks so much better than the photo.


----------



## AussieMell

Hello Selma lovers. 
Looking at the inside of my new bag, the leather around the inside zipper looks like a different colour to the rest of the bag? Has anyone else noticed this? 
Hope you can see it in my photos.
View attachment 3637388
View attachment 3637389
View attachment 3637390


----------



## reginaPhalange

AussieMell said:


> Hello Selma lovers.
> Looking at the inside of my new bag, the leather around the inside zipper looks like a different colour to the rest of the bag? Has anyone else noticed this?
> Hope you can see it in my photos.
> View attachment 3637388
> View attachment 3637389
> View attachment 3637390


Based on the pictures it seems very minimal, I only noticed since you pointed it out but it could be the lighting. Is it much more pronounced in person?


----------



## AussieMell

reginaPhalange said:


> Based on the pictures it seems very minimal, I only noticed since you pointed it out but it could be the lighting. Is it much more pronounced in person?



No, it's hardly noticeable, it just makes me stress about it being a replica, I bought it from a eBay seller with 100% feedback who has been mentioned on here several times as being trusted.


----------



## ubo22

I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!


----------



## melissatrv

Holy smokes they had a Silver studded  Selma in Cinder on Macys.com for $148!!!  I had in my bag and then it sold out before i bought it


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!
> 
> View attachment 3639162


I love this color, too.  It's such a rich shade.  I wouldn't mind having one of these myself!!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!
> 
> View attachment 3639162



Love coffee Selma [emoji173]️ 
I'm so glad they brought coffee back, I bought two bags in this color and love them so much [emoji4]


----------



## AussieMell

My sister has joined the selma club now with this beautiful black studded satchel. 
Looks great next to my stud messenger [emoji7]


----------



## shengnes

I would like a Studded Selma Medium Satchel in a Dusty Blue. Did they ever make that? I see they have a messenger in Indigo but I like handles.


----------



## Hellohappylife

shengnes said:


> I would like a Studded Selma Medium Satchel in a Dusty Blue. Did they ever make that? I see they have a messenger in Indigo but I like handles.


 I have seen them,they are so pretty in person. I can only find them on eBay now or Poshmark but some people have them listed for $300 which is a rip off


----------



## shengnes

Hellohappylife said:


> I have seen them,they are so pretty in person. I can only find them on eBay now or Poshmark but some people have them listed for $300 which is a rip off


BOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hellohappylife said:


> I have seen them,they are so pretty in person. I can only find them on eBay now or Poshmark but some people have them listed for $300 which is a rip off



Sellers on both those sites are doing the most right now. I can't believe what they're trying to sell some of their stuff for!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

I ordered a black Selma medium satchel last week when Michael Kors website was having the spring sale and I just got it today it's so pretty I don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Bootlover07

Tulipsarebetter said:


> I ordered a black Selma medium satchel last week when Michael Kors website was having the spring sale and I just got it today it's so pretty I don't know what to do with myself
> 
> View attachment 3648268



Beautiful!!!! I have one in pearl grey and one in mandarin and I literally stare at both when I carry them [emoji23]


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Bootlover07 said:


> Beautiful!!!! I have one in pearl grey and one in mandarin and I literally stare at both when I carry them



I hear ya! After I took it out of the wrapper I sat there and stared at it for like 10 minutes. I can't wait to carry her around!


----------



## Karyy Yac

New to my collection 
Love her ! [emoji173]️


----------



## all7s

Karyy Yac said:


> View attachment 3648543
> 
> 
> New to my collection
> Love her ! [emoji173]️


So beautiful! I love this series so much, I always lusted after the Summer Blue but I am loving this magenta of yours! Looks in amazing condition, have a wonderful time wearing her!


----------



## jules 8

OMG  ...I missed the medium lilac selma originally,  and just scored it at my local T.J. Maxx for $129...I'm so excited, going to move into her tomorrow.  She'll be perfect for the spring


----------



## melissatrv

jules 8 said:


> OMG  ...I missed the medium lilac selma originally,  and just scored it at my local T.J. Maxx for $129...I'm so excited, going to move into her tomorrow.  She'll be perfect for the spring


That is a fantastic deal!  Congrats


----------



## myluvofbags

My quilted Selma for the day chillin while I work


----------



## MissyKoneko

I need help because I'm very confused, I want to buy the mini studded messenger selma or a mini in general but seems like every web site I go the dimensions are different, can anybody please tell me the real dimensions of the mini please? And the medium messenger what are the real dimensions too.

Thank uou.


----------



## chasy093

Tulipsarebetter said:


> I ordered a black Selma medium satchel last week when Michael Kors website was having the spring sale and I just got it today it's so pretty I don't know what to do with myself
> 
> View attachment 3648268


Is this silver hardware? I sooo want a black silver hardware Selma!! Can't find any where selling online anyone know?


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

chasy093 said:


> Is this silver hardware? I sooo want a black silver hardware Selma!! Can't find any where selling online anyone know?



It's gold! Hope you find your silver!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Love my Stud Selma's!


----------



## MDT

Hellohappylife said:


> Love my Stud Selma's!



Love the pink! Stud Selma will always be one of my favorite MK bags!


----------



## Emes

Never thought I'd be into Michael Kors, but they had my HG red bag! Medium Selma in bright red! So fierce [emoji7] The shape, size, and bold color is complete perfection!!! just finished transferring my items and gonna go take her out!


----------



## luv_bagz

A new MK lover. Fell in love with a couple of quilted Sloans recently. Tried a medium Ava too. 

UNTIL......

As soon as I bought a medium Micro Stud pearl grey Selma SHW, I fell in love with the Selma line.
Got another medium Selma in navy GHW, scored a deal for a large studded GHW Selma in luggage, saw a new medium grommet Selma GHW also in luggage and also got that, then just this week got a preloved large white with croc embossed GHW and finally (maybe) another large Selma in aqua SHW.

Now I have 6 Selmas!!!! Totally hooked  I am officially addicted to the Michael Kors Selma bags!!!
p.s. The pale pink studded in SHW looks delicious hmmnnnn


----------



## luv_bagz

Showcasing my MK Selma family. 
So happy and so obsessed 
Selmas are addictive


----------



## luv_bagz

Just received my XL NS studded Selma in black with GHW. Gorgeous practical bag!!!

Here are both my beautiful studded Selmas


----------



## *Jenn*

My newest! Found at Marshall's [emoji7][emoji177]

Medium Pearl Gray


----------



## omri

*Jenn* said:


> My newest! Found at Marshall's [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> Medium Pearl Gray
> 
> View attachment 3723525
> 
> View attachment 3723529
> 
> View attachment 3723531


Wow. Awesome price!


----------



## Kelly M

I adore my Large Selma in luggage 
Does anyone have a size comp of the large vs. the medium vs. the mini? I wish they'd make a mini with handles?? I feel like the medium may be too big for what I want it for... Would love to see a size comp though. Maybe my brain is just making it look bigger than it is!


----------



## Kelly M

luv_bagz said:


> Showcasing my MK Selma family.
> So happy and so obsessed
> Selmas are addictive


I see that large studded Selma in luggage, and in front of it a grey (?) Selma... is that in the medium size? It looks so much smaller than I thought considering the measurements I've seen online! But it's perfect for what I want I think...


----------



## Nan246

I have the xl, l, and medium. The medium to me is good but a tad small for my needs. The large and xl is too heavy and big for me. So, the medium is the best size.


----------



## Kelly M

Nan246 said:


> I have the xl, l, and medium. The medium to me is good but a tad small for my needs. The large and xl is too heavy and big for me. So, the medium is the best size.


I understand--thanks! 

I love my large for workdays. It's big enough for anything I could possibly need, and I only have to carry it from my car to the office. Not a whole lot of lugging around to do with it, so its weight doesn't bother me  But for going out and doing things otherwise, it's way too big for me!


----------



## luv_bagz

Kelly M said:


> I see that large studded Selma in luggage, and in front of it a grey (?) Selma... is that in the medium size? It looks so much smaller than I thought considering the measurements I've seen online! But it's perfect for what I want I think...


The grey is in medium size. Its perfect for everyday 
The large Selma is good when I need to carry my notes etc for work / school. 
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## luv_bagz

Kelly M said:


> I understand--thanks!
> 
> I love my large for workdays. It's big enough for anything I could possibly need, and I only have to carry it from my car to the office. Not a whole lot of lugging around to do with it, so its weight doesn't bother me  But for going out and doing things otherwise, it's way too big for me!



Sometimes you need the medium to go to movies etc.
I have all 3 sizes medium, large and Xlarge ans they all serve different purposes


----------



## Bootlover07

Kelly M said:


> I understand--thanks!
> 
> I love my large for workdays. It's big enough for anything I could possibly need, and I only have to carry it from my car to the office. Not a whole lot of lugging around to do with it, so its weight doesn't bother me  But for going out and doing things otherwise, it's way too big for me!





luv_bagz said:


> The grey is in medium size. Its perfect for everyday
> The large Selma is good when I need to carry my notes etc for work / school.
> Hope that helps a bit





luv_bagz said:


> Sometimes you need the medium to go to movies etc.
> I have all 3 sizes medium, large and Xlarge ans they all serve different purposes



I totally agree. I used to have the large in grey and found myself carrying it less than I wanted to because of the size. It just was too big for everyday. Now I have the medium in grey and in mandarin. They are perfect for shopping, movies, and every day activities. I actually have the medium messenger too and it's perfect for vacation.


----------



## Kelly M

luv_bagz said:


> The grey is in medium size. Its perfect for everyday
> The large Selma is good when I need to carry my notes etc for work / school.
> Hope that helps a bit





luv_bagz said:


> Sometimes you need the medium to go to movies etc.
> I have all 3 sizes medium, large and Xlarge ans they all serve different purposes



Thank you so much for your help! I think the medium would be perfect. I'd intend on carrying it on my shoulder or by the arm strap?? What's the right name for that??   I've suddenly gone blank, lol. I just worry it might be a tad too heavy. Do y'all think it is?

Now it's a matter of deciding if I want to take the plunge and order the black studded one... I feel like it'd give the bag a cool factor that's more edgy and in tune with my style. But then again, just a plain black one would be more classic and versatile. Tough choices


----------



## luv_bagz

Kelly M said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I think the medium would be perfect. I'd intend on carrying it on my shoulder or by the arm strap?? What's the right name for that??   I've suddenly gone blank, lol. I just worry it might be a tad too heavy. Do y'all think it is?
> 
> Now it's a matter of deciding if I want to take the plunge and order the black studded one... I feel like it'd give the bag a cool factor that's more edgy and in tune with my style. But then again, just a plain black one would be more classic and versatile. Tough choices



Hi. Arm strap = carry on the crook of your arm (?)  As long as you don't stuff your medium Selma the weight won't be too much to handle. 

I do enjoy my navy in medium which is so versatile and I do like the edginess of my studded black XL.

I'd vote for the plain black medium if you're still deciding on your first Selma. Perhaps the studded can be your next one 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kelly M

luv_bagz said:


> Hi. Arm strap = carry on the crook of your arm (?)  As long as you don't stuff your medium Selma the weight won't be too much to handle.
> 
> I do enjoy my navy in medium which is so versatile and I do like the edginess of my studded black XL.
> 
> I'd vote for the plain black medium if you're still deciding on your first Selma. Perhaps the studded can be your next one
> 
> Hope this helps



Yes, exactly that! To carry it on the crook of my arm, lol. I never fill up my purse, but if I'm being totally honest, I've never been a bag person  So the one I've used nearly every day for over 5 years now was purchased at Forever 21  Long story short, I'm in the market to purchase a nicer purse as my "daily."

I adore my large Selma in luggage, but it's just too big for casual normal day activities. I only ever use it for work because it can hold anything I could possibly need and then some! 

You've been very helpful, thank you


----------



## luv_bagz

Kelly M said:


> Yes, exactly that! To carry it on the crook of my arm, lol. I never fill up my purse, but if I'm being totally honest, I've never been a bag person  So the one I've used nearly every day for over 5 years now was purchased at Forever 21  Long story short, I'm in the market to purchase a nicer purse as my "daily."
> 
> I adore my large Selma in luggage, but it's just too big for casual normal day activities. I only ever use it for work because it can hold anything I could possibly need and then some!
> 
> You've been very helpful, thank you



All the best on your new Selma


----------



## megcurry

Ok here's a revival for ya: just bought a black medium Selma stud with all those nice gold studs at the TJ Maxx in Rutland, Vt. for...drumroll please...$69.99 red tag clearance!  I cannot believe it!  And it does not appear to have any shopwear or obvious defects.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So...if I had the chance to buy a large selma in black with either silver or gold hw, which should I choose?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> So...if I had the chance to buy a large selma in black with either silver or gold hw, which should I choose?


Gold hw if you wear a lot of gold jewelry.  Silver hw if you wear a lot of silver jewelry.  Gold hw is more dressy.  Silver hw is more edgy and casual.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Gold hw if you wear a lot of gold jewelry.  Silver hw if you wear a lot of silver jewelry.  Gold hw is more dressy.  Silver hw is more edgy and casual.


Actually I wear both, and rose gold. I wear diamond rings in white gold every day. I have bags with both ghw and shw, but is either one harder to come by?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Actually I wear both, and rose gold. I wear diamond rings in white gold every day. I have bags with both ghw and shw, but is either one harder to come by?


In the United States, it's much harder to find the black Selma with shw.  I don't know why.  Maybe MK made fewer of them.  It's much easier to find the black Selma with ghw.  And, I think overall, the black Selma with ghw is more popular.  I prefer black with shw, but own one black bag with ghw (my vintage Chanel) for times when I want to dress things up a notch.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

megcurry said:


> Ok here's a revival for ya: just bought a black medium Selma stud with all those nice gold studs at the TJ Maxx in Rutland, Vt. for...drumroll please...$69.99 red tag clearance!  I cannot believe it!  And it does not appear to have any shopwear or obvious defects.



Wow! Awesome deal.


----------



## Bootlover07

Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.


Your question is funny, because I just listed my large Selma on ebay. I already sold my medium Selma at the beginning of the year and now I'd like to get rid of the other one. I have the same reason, I don't carry her a lot recently. I still love my other MK bags, like Ava, Greenwich or Jet Set, but the Selma just didn't get used too often. I was thinking about selling for some time, but couldn't really part with her until now. I'm planning to get a new bag (soft leather by the way ) and I won't buy a new one until getting rid of an old one. So hopefully I won't regret it.


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.


I haven't used mine in forever, I've been sticking to smaller bags lately. However I'm going to keep my Selma. It's probably my favorite purse even though I don't use it much.


----------



## Glttglam

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.


I just got this new Selma about a month and a half ago that I still use. It is a studded Selma in ballet.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.



I'm still carrying my Selmas almost every day.  I'll probably still be using them 5-10 years from now.  I do rotate sometimes when I want to carry a soft leather or shoulder bag, but still love my Selmas.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I'm still carrying my Selmas almost every day.  I'll probably still be using them 5-10 years from now.  I do rotate sometimes when I want to carry a soft leather or shoulder bag, but still love my Selmas.


Like Ubo, I still carry my Selmas.  I just love the classic minimalist lines & the structure  of the bags.  I can see myself still carrying them years from now


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.



I have one Selma. I haven’t carried it in a very long time but I can’t part with it. It’s just such a classic style...


----------



## keishapie1973

Glttglam said:


> I just got this new Selma about a month and a half ago that I still use. It is a studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871845



This is so pretty....


----------



## redinsc

Mrs Schabowski said:


> Your question is funny, because I just listed my large Selma on ebay. I already sold my medium Selma at the beginning of the year and now I'd like to get rid of the other one. I have the same reason, I don't carry her a lot recently. I still love my other MK bags, like Ava, Greenwich or Jet Set, but the Selma just didn't get used too often. I was thinking about selling for some time, but couldn't really part with her until now. I'm planning to get a new bag (soft leather by the way ) and I won't buy a new one until getting rid of an old one. So hopefully I won't regret it.


I'm a Selma LOVER, and Hamilton, and to me she's just so classic looking that I can't give them up. If you ever start to sell any, let me know on here! I'm always looking for mint condition Selma's!


----------



## redinsc

Glttglam said:


> I just got this new Selma about a month and a half ago that I still use. It is a studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871845


GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty....


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

redinsc said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## DiamondsForever

Still using my Selmas! I have 3; all mediums in Dark Dune, Blush and Black with Silver Studs. I brought the Black and Dark Dune in Miami and hand luggage carried them all the way back to London on the plane so they hold memories of that trip! Blush I brought in Berlin on the way to Dubai, which was also another fab trip. I don't like the new lining of the Selmas so happy with my current collection. I spied lots of large Selmas in MK last weekend! First time I've been in a boutique in ages due to moving and no longer working!


----------



## summer 71

DiamondsForever said:


> Still using my Selmas! I have 3; all mediums in Dark Dune, Blush and Black with Silver Studs. I brought the Black and Dark Dune in Miami and hand luggage carried them all the way back to London on the plane so they hold memories of that trip! Blush I brought in Berlin on the way to Dubai, which was also another fab trip. I don't like the new lining of the Selmas so happy with my current collection. I spied lots of large Selmas in MK last weekend! First time I've been in a boutique in ages due to moving and no longer working!


Did u see the inside of the large selmas?  They have changed the pockets from functional to useless.


----------



## handbag hag

Late to the party but I got my first Selma yesterday. I'm so thrilled, this is one of my fave purchases ever!!

Plain black


----------



## nuggetch

Selma is PERFECTION


----------



## Rose_Hana

Always have loved how the Selma looks, finally pulled the trigger on two during this sale


----------



## Elizabeth247

I thought the City Selmas were really cute but they were sold out of the New York one by the time I got to the store...


----------



## Idreaminpink

Hi everyone! I’m a newbie, first time poster!

I’m so excited that I’m going to get my first Selma (and first ever Michael Kors bag)! I just ordered the medium Selma Satchel in Oyster for my birthday. I really wanted the soft pink but Oyster is pretty similar in color and was half the price (on sale).

Does anyone have the Selma in Oyster? I’d love to see!


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi guys! I’ve owned a Selma Grommet in Black since late 2013, but only a month after using it I lost one of the grommets  I baby my bags so it’s kinda annoying since I never expected the grommet would have such bad quality. I tried going to the nearest MK boutique and the SA said that I need to get it repaired in HK because that’s where the Asia service center is (I live in Southeast Asia btw). That would be so much hassle for me so that’s why I just left the bag that way. I still love it to bits as it’s my first designer bag tho.  Anyone has experienced this before? Any idea on how to get a replacement grommet? TIA!


----------



## Idreaminpink

I finally got my Medium Selma Satchel in Oyster... first MK bag and she's a beauty! I love the color in person more than I expected to, definitely a great neutral color to match with everything.

I also just ordered the same bag but with studs in Dusty Rose off Poshmark which should be coming in a few days... very excited! Both birthday presents.


----------



## Idreaminpink

My Studded Selma in Dusty Rose came a few days ago!! In love. Here’s a pic of my two beautiful Selma’s side by side... can’t wait to use them!


----------



## Idreaminpink

Sooo since my last post... I have made another Selma purchase I think I’m addicted! Got this off Poshmark. Seller was asking for $120, I offered $95 and she accepted!

Does anyone know what exact color this is? The seller listed the color as pale pink but it’s clearly not the official MK color “pale pink” as this is definitely lighter. I’m thinking blush? 

Slightly annoyed as the seller did list the purse as in used by good condition, and said the only flaw was a couple pen marks on the bottom side (which really aren’t noticeable). But when I got the purse, there was some dirty marks on the front (which thankfully wiped off), pink highlighter mark on the inside (which wasn’t shown  in the pic she included of the inside of purse) as well as definite dirtyness/possible jean rub off on the back side. It’s not super noticeable, only I would probably notice but that was my fault for not asking for a picture of the back of the purse. I honestly just thought it was such a great deal, I wanted to snatch it before someone else did. 

I did get some leather cleaner from MK which helped a little bit but not completely. Still love it though, beautiful purse which will go with everything.


----------



## angelphilipus

Idreaminpink said:


> View attachment 3939708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo since my last post... I have made another Selma purchase I think I’m addicted! Got this off Poshmark. Seller was asking for $120, I offered $95 and she accepted!
> 
> Does anyone know what exact color this is? The seller listed the color as pale pink but it’s clearly not the official MK color “pale pink” as this is definitely lighter. I’m thinking blush?
> 
> Slightly annoyed as the seller did list the purse as in used by good condition, and said the only flaw was a couple pen marks on the bottom side (which really aren’t noticeable). But when I got the purse, there was some dirty marks on the front (which thankfully wiped off), pink highlighter mark on the inside (which wasn’t shown  in the pic she included of the inside of purse) as well as definite dirtyness/possible jean rub off on the back side. It’s not super noticeable, only I would probably notice but that was my fault for not asking for a picture of the back of the purse. I honestly just thought it was such a great deal, I wanted to snatch it before someone else did.
> 
> I did get some leather cleaner from MK which helped a little bit but not completely. Still love it though, beautiful purse which will go with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939705


It’s a pretty and quite neutral color, congrats! Try the pencil eraser trick to clean the jean rub, it might help


----------



## DiamondsForever

Idreaminpink said:


> View attachment 3939708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo since my last post... I have made another Selma purchase I think I’m addicted! Got this off Poshmark. Seller was asking for $120, I offered $95 and she accepted!
> 
> Does anyone know what exact color this is? The seller listed the color as pale pink but it’s clearly not the official MK color “pale pink” as this is definitely lighter. I’m thinking blush?
> 
> Slightly annoyed as the seller did list the purse as in used by good condition, and said the only flaw was a couple pen marks on the bottom side (which really aren’t noticeable). But when I got the purse, there was some dirty marks on the front (which thankfully wiped off), pink highlighter mark on the inside (which wasn’t shown  in the pic she included of the inside of purse) as well as definite dirtyness/possible jean rub off on the back side. It’s not super noticeable, only I would probably notice but that was my fault for not asking for a picture of the back of the purse. I honestly just thought it was such a great deal, I wanted to snatch it before someone else did.
> 
> I did get some leather cleaner from MK which helped a little bit but not completely. Still love it though, beautiful purse which will go with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939705


I think this looks like Blush, I have the same bag! Goes with everything, great colour.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Bootlover07 said:


> Are y'all still carrying your selmas? I  have been getting really into soft leather but still have two selmas (medium) and two jet sets. The jet set totes are a neccesity because they're great in all weather, but I just can't seem to part with my selmas even though I don't carry them much. I carry them most in the summer.


I have four selmas in medium and large; pale blue, colorblock (white/peanut/beige), pearl grey and blush. I use them all the time. Pale blue, blush and colorblock are part of my spring/summer collection. My grey selma is frequently used during fall/winter. I only have the colette in soft skin. Even though I love her, I prefer saffiano for every day use. Love not having to worry about sudden rain or where I put it down. So yes, I use my selmas and think they're timeless.


----------



## Alliekatt29

I’m planning to round out my Selma collection with one last bag (for now) and I’m debating between oyster and pale pink. I don’t have any neutral colors so one of these would be it (pale pink is a neutral for me). 

Now my dilemmas, cost and color. Oyster is much less expensive but I fear the color will be too brownish beige. I really like the blush color but missed out. I already have a bag in soft pink and that color is not warm enough in tone for my liking. Oyster would be direct from MK so there is no worry of smell or anything.

Pale pink is beautiful but the cost would be about $70 more. I like to try and get the bags for around 40% off or more but the pale pink would barely be 30% off plus the seller wants $17 for shipping.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bootlover07

Alliekatt29 said:


> I’m planning to round out my Selma collection with one last bag (for now) and I’m debating between oyster and pale pink. I don’t have any neutral colors so one of these would be it (pale pink is a neutral for me).
> 
> Now my dilemmas, cost and color. Oyster is much less expensive but I fear the color will be too brownish beige. I really like the blush color but missed out. I already have a bag in soft pink and that color is not warm enough in tone for my liking. Oyster would be direct from MK so there is no worry of smell or anything.
> 
> Pale pink is beautiful but the cost would be about $70 more. I like to try and get the bags for around 40% off or more but the pale pink would barely be 30% off plus the seller wants $17 for shipping.
> 
> Thoughts?



I personally would go with oyster. I think it’s a really beautiful and feminine color. Plus, if I’m ever between two colors I always go with the one able to be purchased through MK. I don’t bother with secondhand sites unless I have to...too much hassle and risk of dishonest sellers. That, combined with the fact you can get ouster cheaper make me say go with that one!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Alliekatt29 said:


> I’m planning to round out my Selma collection with one last bag (for now) and I’m debating between oyster and pale pink. I don’t have any neutral colors so one of these would be it (pale pink is a neutral for me).
> 
> Now my dilemmas, cost and color. Oyster is much less expensive but I fear the color will be too brownish beige. I really like the blush color but missed out. I already have a bag in soft pink and that color is not warm enough in tone for my liking. Oyster would be direct from MK so there is no worry of smell or anything.
> 
> Pale pink is beautiful but the cost would be about $70 more. I like to try and get the bags for around 40% off or more but the pale pink would barely be 30% off plus the seller wants $17 for shipping.
> 
> Thoughts?


I caved and bought oyster. I couldn’t resist the sale and this color will go with everything. I still have my eye on pale pink, though.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alliekatt29 said:


> I caved and bought oyster. I couldn’t resist the sale and this color will go with everything. I still have my eye on pale pink, though.


 I think you will be happy with oyster. I have both the medium Selma and cynthia in ballet, and that color is very similar to oyster. Love them both. I would recommend the light pink MK is displaying for this spring, it is a true light pink, not salmon pink as pale pink is. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Norwegian Girl said:


> I think you will be happy with oyster. I have both the medium Selma and cynthia in ballet, and that color is very similar to oyster. Love them both. I would recommend the light pink MK is displaying for this spring, it is a true light pink, not salmon pink as pale pink is. Good luck deciding!


Yes, I also like the pink bags this season. I do have the Hayley in soft pink but I’m not in love with the color. I like warmer pinks and wish I hadn’t missed out on blush.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Alliekatt29 said:


> I caved and bought oyster. I couldn’t resist the sale and this color will go with everything. I still have my eye on pale pink, though.



Congrats!!! I got my Medium Selma in Oyster back in January on sale. I really wanted Soft Pink but I couldn't justify the price difference between Soft Pink and Oyster... especially because they were so similar in color.

Oyster really does goes with everything and I'm so glad I got it. I also have a Medium Studded Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose and Pastel Pink, as well as a Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Blush; which I absolutely love those three bags but I feel like I can't wear them with all my outfits, which partly is because of . The plain Oyster without studs, however matches anything I wear. Also, found a pale pink faux fur keychain that goes perfectly with my bag, $3 on clearance at Marshalls woooooo!


----------



## Idreaminpink

Oops meant to say “which partly is because of the studs, partly because of the colors” in my post above! Not sure how to edit my post.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Idreaminpink said:


> Congrats!!! I got my Medium Selma in Oyster back in January on sale. I really wanted Soft Pink but I couldn't justify the price difference between Soft Pink and Oyster... especially because they were so similar in color.
> 
> Oyster really does goes with everything and I'm so glad I got it. I also have a Medium Studded Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose and Pastel Pink, as well as a Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Blush; which I absolutely love those three bags but I feel like I can't wear them with all my outfits, which partly is because of . The plain Oyster without studs, however matches anything I wear. Also, found a pale pink faux fur keychain that goes perfectly with my bag, $3 on clearance at Marshalls woooooo!


Thanks, I used your pictures to help me decide as the images on the various retailer sites aren’t as helpful. I have soft pink in another style and I don’t love it. I lean towards warmer colors, though. I love your messenger in blush and wish I had a bag in that color. I wanted a jet set phone wallet to match the bag but MK only had the Mercer version which I don’t like. They do have the continental version but it’s too big for my tastes. I guess I’ll scope out eBay for one.


----------



## Bootlover07

Eeeeeee I just scored a preowned large grape Selma on eBay!! I haven’t had a large in forever (I’ve got medium I’m mandarin and pearl grey) and can’t wait! For anyone interested, there’s also a large violet listed. I was torn but think the jewel tone of grape will be more versatile for me


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Eeeeeee I just scored a preowned large grape Selma on eBay!! I haven’t had a large in forever (I’ve got medium I’m mandarin and pearl grey) and can’t wait! For anyone interested, there’s also a large violet listed. I was torn but think the jewel tone of grape will be more versatile for me


Congratulations, can't wait to see! I love my grape Sutton, agree the tone of grape is amazing.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Showing off my newest studded Selma satchel in Pastel Pink! Got off Poshmark the end of last month.

Also wanted to show some comparison pics to my studded blush messenger. It’s crazy how the colors of the purses look so different in different lighting. Sometimes pastel pink looks like a very light pink and other times it looks more a bright pastel. Same with my blush... in some lightings it looks pinky nude and others it looks tan/beige.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Idreaminpink said:


> View attachment 3974815
> View attachment 3974814
> View attachment 3974813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off my newest studded Selma satchel in Pastel Pink! Got off Poshmark the end of last month.
> 
> Also wanted to show some comparison pics to my studded blush messenger. It’s crazy how the colors of the purses look so different in different lighting. Sometimes pastel pink looks like a very light pink and other times it looks more a bright pastel. Same with my blush... in some lightings it looks pinky nude and others it looks tan/beige.


Love both of these! I’m such a sucker for pink.


----------



## Bootlover07

My gorgeous new large Selma in grape!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> My gorgeous new large Selma in grape!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978429


Congratulations, it's beautiful!


----------



## Bootlover07

Loving this color on the Selma!


----------



## melissatrv

Bootlover07 said:


> My gorgeous new large Selma in grape!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978429


I have a small in Grape and it is one of my favorite, most used bags.  Such an amazing purple and a plus with the silver hardware


----------



## loveforpurses

Better late than never  My new Selma in damson


----------



## Alliekatt29

After much debate and the fact that eBay had a 20% off sale last week, I finally took the plunge and got the medium Selma in pale pink. The seller had the bag in all the original packaging which makes me so happy.


----------



## Fob addict

my pride and joy: medium selma in cement. got it for a song from Macy's


----------



## Fob addict

missed out this little beauty! Still kicking myself


----------



## Alliekatt29

Large Selma in mandarin


----------



## Bootlover07

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 4021702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Selma in mandarin



LOVE!!! I have this one in medium and it’s one of my favorite bags for summer!!!


----------



## Fob addict

Idreaminpink said:


> View attachment 3929751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Studded Selma in Dusty Rose came a few days ago!! In love. Here’s a pic of my two beautiful Selma’s side by side... can’t wait to use them!




Looove the colours! Nice pick!!


----------



## Dintjes

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 4021702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Selma in mandarin



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sarah03

This little beauty has been on my wishlist since the color came out, but I had to wait until it was on sale before I purchased it. It’s the MK Selma in Ultra Pink. It is so so pretty & I just love the Selma. It holds everything I need for the day! I used to have a Raspberry Hamilton & this color is fairly similar.


----------



## omri

Sarah03 said:


> This little beauty has been on my wishlist since the color came out, but I had to wait until it was on sale before I purchased it. It’s the MK Selma in Ultra Pink. It is so so pretty & I just love the Selma. It holds everything I need for the day! I used to have a Raspberry Hamilton & this color is fairly similar.
> View attachment 4044170


Bag twins! I got mine yesterday, so happy!


----------



## Sarah03

omri said:


> Bag twins! I got mine yesterday, so happy!



Yay! Don’t you just adore that pink?! Did you get yours from Macy’s?


----------



## omri

Sarah03 said:


> Yay! Don’t you just adore that pink?! Did you get yours from Macy’s?


Awesome color! Yes, I got it fully wrapped from Macy's, couldn't resist the price


----------



## Bootlover07

Broke out my medium mandarin for summer!


----------



## MeInnocenthah

My Medium Selma (with matching wallet and phone clutch)


----------



## themamalife

Hi ladies! I'm new and happy to be here. I will be purchasing a medium Selma in dark dune here in a couple of days and was wondering if anybody would like to share pictures of the DD Selma's!


----------



## themamalife

Officially a member of the Sophisticated Selma Club! My beautiful, pre-loved, dark dune medium satchel Selma!


----------



## omri

themamalife said:


> Officially a member of the Sophisticated Selma Club! My beautiful, pre-loved, dark dune medium satchel Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136587


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Quartzite

themamalife said:


> Officially a member of the Sophisticated Selma Club! My beautiful, pre-loved, dark dune medium satchel Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136587


She's absolutely perfect! This dark dune is one of my favourite colours. It isn't a harsh brown and it goes with EVERYTHING. Your Selma in such great shape that I never would have guessed she was pre-loved either. Congrats on finding her!


----------



## themamalife

Quartzite said:


> She's absolutely perfect! This dark dune is one of my favourite colours. It isn't a harsh brown and it goes with EVERYTHING. Your Selma in such great shape that I never would have guessed she was pre-loved either. Congrats on finding her!



Thanks so much! I searched long and hard for her. She’s gorgeous! Btw - I love the white pom pom on your DD Jet Set! Might have to go for a white one instead of black!


----------



## cdtracing

Large Navy  Selma today.


----------



## myluvofbags

themamalife said:


> Officially a member of the Sophisticated Selma Club! My beautiful, pre-loved, dark dune medium satchel Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136587


Congratulations, dark dune is a great neutral


----------



## themamalife

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, dark dune is a great neutral



Thank you! That picture messed up the coloring some how but it’s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## josieshs

Where is the best place to buy a Selma in a color that is no longer offered on the Michael Kors website. I want it in cranberry.


----------



## Quartzite

josieshs said:


> Where is the best place to buy a Selma in a color that is no longer offered on the Michael Kors website. I want it in cranberry.


There are quite a few medium Selmas in Cranberry on EBay.com right now! I always look for a seller with close to 100% positive feedback, and I check their feedback as well to see what items they're selling. If they're selling mainly contemporary bags and have received good feedback for them, I usually buy from them.


----------



## josieshs

Thank for the advice. This would be my first MK bag. I'm just sared of getting a fake one on eBay.


----------



## Quartzite

josieshs said:


> Thank for the advice. This would be my first MK bag. I'm just sared of getting a fake one on eBay.


I usually get the bag authenticated here before I buy it (authentication thread and instructions here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-michael-kors.895098/). I've bought some bags without authenticating here first, but the sellers had great feedback and were longtime sellers of bags. As it's your first, you might not know what to look for in the images the sellers have put on EBay, so I think you'll feel more confident in your purchase if you get it authenticated here first before buying.


----------



## josieshs

Will do.


----------



## Foreverbags

Dear all Selma owners,
I have recently purchased a medium black Selma with silver hardware. I love the bag but worried it might be a bit heavy? Does anyone else find it heavy? It does seem to be a really good size bag for every day use without worrying about the weather and sticky fingers from my children  
Is there an alternative MK bag that is similar to the Selma but a bit lighter? 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## LipglossedX

Foreverbags said:


> Dear all Selma owners,
> I have recently purchased a medium black Selma with silver hardware. I love the bag but worried it might be a bit heavy? Does anyone else find it heavy? It does seem to be a really good size bag for every day use without worrying about the weather and sticky fingers from my children
> Is there an alternative MK bag that is similar to the Selma but a bit lighter?
> Many thanks in advance



I have a medium black with silver as well and love it. I do think it can feel a bit heavy when it's all loaded up with stuff, but I've still used it a ton. I think it's mostly the stiffer saffiano coated leather strap/handles that make it dig in a bit, since the bag itself isn't heavy at all when it's empty. It only really bothers me when I have to carry it for long periods of time. I don't have any particular recommendations except take a look at the medium Selma messenger style (would be smaller and lighter) or just other softer leather MK satchel styles (which would be softer on your arm/shoulder)?


----------



## Faryal Tahir

Hi ladies, 

This is my first time to post here. I am planning to order this bag from Amazon and seller: ShopHydra. Can you please tell me if this is authentic bag from MK:

Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSE1RZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1P46OLRIJ2AVT&psc=1
Michael Korrs Selma Medium messenger bag in GOLD tone ( BLACK)
Model # 30T3GLMM2L

Thanks


----------



## Foreverbags

LipglossedX said:


> I have a medium black with silver as well and love it. I do think it can feel a bit heavy when it's all loaded up with stuff, but I've still used it a ton. I think it's mostly the stiffer saffiano coated leather strap/handles that make it dig in a bit, since the bag itself isn't heavy at all when it's empty. It only really bothers me when I have to carry it for long periods of time. I don't have any particular recommendations except take a look at the medium Selma messenger style (would be smaller and lighter) or just other softer leather MK satchel styles (which would be softer on your arm/shoulder)?



Thank you for your reply. I returned the Selma as it is too heavy for me.


----------



## x4ya

Hey! What might be the best place to buy Selma now when it looks its gone from the official pages? I am worried I will end up buying a fake..


----------



## BeachBagGal

x4ya said:


> Hey! What might be the best place to buy Selma now when it looks its gone from the official pages? I am worried I will end up buying a fake..



They’re still on the Michael Kors website. Some of them are marked down for good prices.


----------



## x4ya

BeachBagGal said:


> They’re still on the Michael Kors website. Some of them are marked down for good prices.


It said to me "this product is no longer available" when I had it on my shopping bad and clicked it. Then it was gone and I can no longer find it. I am on EU if that has a difference.


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi x4ya,
The black Selma is available on Selfridges website. They ship internationally.


----------



## BeachBagGal

x4ya said:


> It said to me "this product is no longer available" when I had it on my shopping bad and clicked it. Then it was gone and I can no longer find it. I am on EU if that has a difference.



Oh okay. I wasn’t  looking at any specific colors just making a general statement that they had some still available. I wish you luck in finding the one you want! [emoji3]


----------



## x4ya

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh okay. I wasn’t  looking at any specific colors just making a general statement that they had some still available. I wish you luck in finding the one you want! [emoji3]



No it was all of them.  Nothing left, not even anything on discount that shows up. I can see them on the US pages but not here. Which is why I was bit surprised when cant remember reading them being discontinued. But maybe I missed it since I only found them recently. At least I assumed if they bring new colors at least the black one would be there but nothing. Too bad if they stopped it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

x4ya said:


> No it was all of them.  Nothing left, not even anything on discount that shows up. I can see them on the US pages but not here. Which is why I was bit surprised when cant remember reading them being discontinued. But maybe I missed it since I only found them recently. At least I assumed if they bring new colors at least the black one would be there but nothing. Too bad if they stopped it.



Oh okay gotcha. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## x4ya

It seems its back! So I can buy it after all.  But anyone know whats the difference between 100% leather saffiano and 100% saffiano leather? :o Not sure which version to buy. Color is same but other has shw and other has ghw with different leather style?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Selma from the outlet in Ballet ❤️I am happy these are at outlet. Love pink bags


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Selma from the outlet in Ballet ❤️I am happy these are at outlet. Love pink bags


A note: 
 The outlet version does not have the gold circle under the handles.  The inside pockets are different.  The Selma is one of my favorite bags I sold my collection of them years ago.   I am happy  to see them comeback  I love the classic look of Selma and I plan to buy a few more soon.


----------



## Bestnana1

View attachment 4294984
View attachment 4294985
View attachment 4294986
View attachment 4294987



Hi guys, I want to take your opinion on which bag should I get. I really love the Michael Kors medium Selma messenger but I don’t know if I should get the one with studs or no studs. I will post pictures of both bags so please give me your opinion. Thank you!!


----------



## Bestnana1




----------



## omri

My vote for the regular Selma, without studs


----------



## Bestnana1

omri said:


> My vote for the regular Selma, without studs


Thank you, I actually like the one without studs more but I just feel that the studs look different


----------



## omri

Bestnana1 said:


> Thank you, I actually like the one without studs more but I just feel that the studs look different


Studs also looks nice, but they doesn't work for everyday use. Maybe it will be easier to keep both bags


----------



## linekierstejn

Heya ladies! Oh i so hope you can help me. In my search of a bag to fit my belongings, mostly my iPad, I've fallen in love with the MK Medium Messenger in Pearl Grey. But I'm not sure if my iPad will fit, does ANYONE have the medium Selma and the iPad 11" 2019, that can tell me if it fits in it? Or maybe try out if something in the same size as the iPad will fit if they don't have that exact iPad to try? It's 9.74 x 7.02 x 0.23 inches.


----------



## marcott2

m curious what anyones thoughts are......I have 6 large selmas over the course of the last few years and sold all off except the black one...….I adore it, but they have been out for so long (like the Hamiltons) and feel they may be dated at this point? I have now seen the crazy sale where I am, in the US, and tempted to pick one up (my fav, the ballet pink) from the boutique...…..but do any of you feel this bag has seen its days?


----------



## keishapie1973

marcott2 said:


> m curious what anyones thoughts are......I have 6 large selmas over the course of the last few years and sold all off except the black one...….I adore it, but they have been out for so long (like the Hamiltons) and feel they may be dated at this point? I have now seen the crazy sale where I am, in the US, and tempted to pick one up (my fav, the ballet pink) from the boutique...…..but do any of you feel this bag has seen its days?



It’s hard to say. I sold my entire MK collection but kept my luggage Selma and Sloan. I could not sell my Selma. One day MK will come back and I’ll rock her then. I say if you really like the ballet pink, get it.


----------



## marcott2

keishapie1973 said:


> It’s hard to say. I sold my entire MK collection but kept my luggage Selma and Sloan. I could not sell my Selma. One day MK will come back and I’ll rock her then. I say if you really like the ballet pink, get it.


thanks for thoughts...….I have still have them atm......just the resell value is SO LITTLE now and hate to just give them away with a low price.....but im still not inclined to want to use them. My taste is more designer, however, I still think selmas and hamiltons are classic beauties for MK, just dated looking at this point. ugh, decisions


----------



## iqaganda

I’m definitely in this club! I’ll take a photo of mine soon.


----------



## so12monc

I'm definitely in the SELMA club! I ordered a large Pearl Grey from EBay this week. Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## myluvofbags

so12monc said:


> I'm definitely in the SELMA club! I ordered a large Pearl Grey from EBay this week. Can't wait for it to get here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415506


Love your set, especially that lilac color.


----------



## so12monc

myluvofbags said:


> Love your set, especially that lilac color.


Thanks, it's my favorite right now. I picked it instead of the pink at the store, then I found the pink on ebay for alot less and got it too!!


----------



## so12monc

What was listed as grey was in fact a dark khaki or dark dune, so bummed. Seller hasn't responded to my email yet. Really thinking about returning it. Here it is next to my Pearl Grey Jet Set Travel wallet.


----------



## iqaganda

My good old Selma! 

Selma Large Satchel in Pearl Gray


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> What was listed as grey was in fact a dark khaki or dark dune, so bummed. Seller hasn't responded to my email yet. Really thinking about returning it. Here it is next to my Pearl Grey Jet Set Travel wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419097


Looks like it's Dark Dune, which is a wonderful neutral.  I have 7 large Selmas which I still carry.  One is Dark Dune.  I love the structure of the bag style.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> Looks like it's Dark Dune, which is a wonderful neutral.  I have 7 large Selmas which I still carry.  One is Dark Dune.  I love the structure of the bag style.


I ended up keeping it, they gave me a 20% discount. Now I need to find a Pearl Grey!!!


----------



## Nana61256

This is a vent.  During the recent Mother’s Day Sale, I ordered from Michael Kors.com the medium Selma in the Ballet color.  I was very excited to still find a boutique version of the Selma (the website pics represented the boutique version of the bag) and in this pretty color!   Anyway, I watch all these unboxing’s on YouTube where the bag is shipped in a nice sturdy box - the kind with top lid flaps that slide into the main box - and the bag itself is packaged very well. Imagine my surprise then when the box I received was just an ordinary box that looked barely held together with tape (haphazardly taped, too - you could see the bag inside!) and the box looked like it fell off the truck and was run over several times.  The packaging consisted of what appeared to be a giant sheet of sticky lint roller paper also haphazardly wrapped around the bag.  And, of course, the bag was dented.  No surprise there.  But, most concerning is I was shipped an outlet version of the Selma.  Nothing against outlet bags (I have several), but I just assumed the Michael Kors website shipped boutique version bags, particularly since the website pics represented a boutique bag.  I called customer service.  For the poor packaging, they blamed third party shippers.  Really?  Call me naive here, but I thought the bag was shipped by...MK.  As for the outlet bag, no explanation was given only that I could ship the bag back.  I opted to return it to my local store who said MK does ship outlet version bags sometimes but the website does not state this.  So, be aware.  And, when they saw the condition of the box and packaging they looked even more mortified and apologized.  So, going forward, I won’t order online from MK again.  By using third party shippers, they obviously aren’t concerned about quality control.  And, then to blatantly misrepresent the bag on its website and ship an outlet bag (also - how many people are duped as they are not aware of the differences?).  Unbelievable.


----------



## PamK

Nana61256 said:


> This is a vent.  During the recent Mother’s Day Sale, I ordered from Michael Kors.com the medium Selma in the Ballet color.  I was very excited to still find a boutique version of the Selma (the website pics represented the boutique version of the bag) and in this pretty color!   Anyway, I watch all these unboxing’s on YouTube where the bag is shipped in a nice sturdy box - the kind with top lid flaps that slide into the main box - and the bag itself is packaged very well. Imagine my surprise then when the box I received was just an ordinary box that looked barely held together with tape (haphazardly taped, too - you could see the bag inside!) and the box looked like it fell off the truck and was run over several times.  The packaging consisted of what appeared to be a giant sheet of sticky lint roller paper also haphazardly wrapped around the bag.  And, of course, the bag was dented.  No surprise there.  But, most concerning is I was shipped an outlet version of the Selma.  Nothing against outlet bags (I have several), but I just assumed the Michael Kors website shipped boutique version bags, particularly since the website pics represented a boutique bag.  I called customer service.  For the poor packaging, they blamed third party shippers.  Really?  Call me naive here, but I thought the bag was shipped by...MK.  As for the outlet bag, no explanation was given only that I could ship the bag back.  I opted to return it to my local store who said MK does ship outlet version bags sometimes but the website does not state this.  So, be aware.  And, when they saw the condition of the box and packaging they looked even more mortified and apologized.  So, going forward, I won’t order online from MK again.  By using third party shippers, they obviously aren’t concerned about quality control.  And, then to blatantly misrepresent the bag on its website and ship an outlet bag (also - how many people are duped as they are not aware of the differences?).  Unbelievable.



Don’t blame you for venting! Sounds like MK has fallen a step. Haven’t ordered anything from them in a few years, but I used to be favorably impressed with how their website packaged orders - as opposed to Macy’s that sometimes looked like they were run over by a truck! They used to put a nice card on top, and drape MK paper over a well padded and secured bag. Always felt good about ordering from the website and having items shipped as gifts. Won’t do that anymore! Sorry this happened to you! Hope you had a nice Mom’s Day regardless!! [emoji175]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Selma from the outlet ❤️


----------



## *Jenn*

Just got mediums, optic white and jasmine yellow at the outlet for $79 each!!!!

which means I only need an orange (not sure which I want, and they’re hard to find!) , palm green, and a brown (luggage or peanut) and then I have EVERY selma my heart desires!!! ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## meyreena

so12monc said:


> I'm definitely in the SELMA club! I ordered a large Pearl Grey from EBay this week. Can't wait for it to get here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415506



why the middle selma (lilac) doesn't have round studs under the handle?


----------



## Foreverbags

Dear all,
Apart from slightly different aesthetic,  is the retail version better quality than the outlet version? MK UK no longer has it in stock but I have seen some at the outlet. They look pretty good to me?
Xxx


----------



## *Jenn*

Ahhhh I can’t believe I just scored a clementine! Mislabeled on Poshmark as “michael kors orange satchel”

Listed for $145, I offered $100, fully expecting a counter offer. And she accepted $100!!!


----------



## *Jenn*

Foreverbags said:


> Dear all,
> Apart from slightly different aesthetic,  is the retail version better quality than the outlet version? MK UK no longer has it in stock but I have seen some at the outlet. They look pretty good to me?
> Xxx



i have several of each (boutique and outlet), and as far as i can tell, they are exactly the same in terms of quality! i can post some photos later comparing if you'd like!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi Jenn,
Wow, a pop of colour, your new bag will be great for the Summer. 
Some pictures of your Selma collection would be lovely.
Xxxx


----------



## lalapurplelala

I bought my Selma in Navy back in 2014/2015 ish. Wore her to death (along with my LVNF) till the small bag craze took over me. I think this is the large, bought at Nordstrom with a discount. Apart from some glazing wear and tear, it still looks pristine!


----------



## melissatrv

These Selma bags wear like iron.  I have several and all but one looks brand new (I spilled something on it that did not come out)


----------



## southernbelle82

I remember seeing the MK color Tile Blue back in 2014 or 2015 and thinking, man, that is the perfect shade of blue/green! But never got anything in that color, until now. My brand new with tags medium Selma in Tile Blue. It was between this one and an Aquamarine one, but I felt I’d like the Tile better.


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, the original Tile Blue Selma I got a couple weeks back had a big bulge in the front of it. Also, I notice on the front that some of the edging was tearing, I tried to look past these but couldn’t. So I sold it to a friend whom it didn’t bother and ordered another one from a different seller. She’s perfect!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So here’s take two.


----------



## Mrs. 2012

Does anyone have a good seller they can recommend (Ebay, Mercari, etc) for Selma?  I can't seem to find a good preloved site to order another Selma, and the staff at the Michael Kors outlet in my town looked at me like I had 2 heads when I asked about getting another Selma.


----------



## melissatrv

Mrs. 2012 said:


> Does anyone have a good seller they can recommend (Ebay, Mercari, etc) for Selma?  I can't seem to find a good preloved site to order another Selma, and the staff at the Michael Kors outlet in my town looked at me like I had 2 heads when I asked about getting another Selma.


I cannot recommend a seller per se, but I have had fairly good luck when I have bought Selma's on ebay.  Just remember a NWOT is probably used.  Bags that usually have a large gold plate on the front could be outlet bags. A couple of things I ask sellers in general, I am a non-smoker so if there is one smoker in that house, I can smell it.  Super sensitive to it.  Also watch how they are shipping it.  If it says Priority Flat rate box, I would pass, it won't fit comfortably even in the large Priority box.  I always ask them to make sure the bag is stuffed with tissue/paper and if they are folding the handles down (most likely) ask to put some type of padding or bubble wrap so they don't leave a dinged handle mark which will be hard to get out.   You can always ask the authenticators here to look at a listing to see if a bag is the real deal.   Funny though someone (not on here) once accused me of carrying a fake when it was a department store exclusive which I bought in person at the store.   I even had a photo of the bag on display...some bags are rare like that so you definitely want to have those confirmed.  What color are you looking for?


----------



## *Jenn*

I just scored another clementine! New with tags. Here’s hoping this one comes without damage!


----------



## *Jenn*

She’s here! A little smooshier than I like, but I have been looking for this color for so long , I am willing to overlook it


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> She’s here! A little smooshier than I like, but I have been looking for this color for so long , I am willing to overlook it
> 
> View attachment 5349457


Superb color!! Be-a-u-ti-ful bag!! Enjoy!


----------



## Quartzite

*Jenn* said:


> She’s here! A little smooshier than I like, but I have been looking for this color for so long , I am willing to overlook it
> 
> View attachment 5349457


She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## andral5

I am looking around for some Selmas preferably in shades of red and dark red/burgundy but also wine, orange, etc, both the small crossbody and the large one. What are your thoughts about Selma starting to look dated, as I’ve read in some places? I love her look and I plan to get probably 2, not decided yet which size in which color.


----------



## *Jenn*

Quartzite said:


> She's gorgeous!!!



thank you! Brand new with tags


----------



## *Jenn*

andral5 said:


> I am looking around for some Selmas preferably in shades of red and dark red/burgundy but also wine, orange, etc, both the small crossbody and the large one. What are your thoughts about Selma starting to look dated, as I’ve read in some places? I love her look and I plan to get probably 2, not decided yet which size in which color.



I have always been of the mindset that I like what i like, and I’m not super fussed about what is “in style”.

But personally, I feel like the selma is a classic shape that will stand the test of time.

all of My Selmas are medium size. The large is a bit too large for my lifestyle, and from looking at pre-owned, the large seems to lose its shape more so than the medium.

I am working on a rainbow, so I have a classic red. 
the wine / burgundy is gorgeous! There is a maroon medium for sale on fb marketplace near me if you’re interested?


----------



## *Jenn*

Here is my (almost complete!) rainbow 

Still need:
Palm (green)
Peanut (tan)

i go back and forth regarding luggage (brown) but I want an even number lol
i also want steel gray (dark gray, like charcoal), for sentimental reasons, but it is impossible to find


----------



## LipglossedX

*Jenn* said:


> Here is my (almost complete!) rainbow
> 
> Still need:
> Palm (green)
> Peanut (tan)
> 
> i go back and forth regarding luggage (brown) but I want an even number lol
> 
> View attachment 5349611



Oh wow - your rainbow collection is beautiful!


----------



## *Jenn*

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow - your rainbow collection is beautiful!



thank you!


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> I have always been of the mindset that I like what i like, and I’m not super fussed about what is “in style”.
> 
> But personally, I feel like the selma is a classic shape that will stand the test of time.
> 
> all of My Selmas are medium size. The large is a bit too large for my lifestyle, and from looking at pre-owned, the large seems to lose its shape more so than the medium.
> 
> I am working on a rainbow, so I have a classic red.
> the wine / burgundy is gorgeous! There is a maroon medium for sale on fb marketplace near me if you’re interested?


My thoughts exactly!!! I rarely wear what’s trendy at the moment!
Thank you much for the offer! Let me look around a bit first. I hear you about the large Selmas, they preowned ones show their age… Are there any new, in stores? Guess not anymore.


----------



## *Jenn*

andral5 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!! I rarely wear what’s trendy at the moment!
> Thank you much for the offer! Let me look around a bit first. I hear you about the large Selmas, they preowned ones show their age… Are there any new, in stores? Guess not anymore.



no, unfortunately. Despite their wild popularity, they are no longer made. You can sometimes find them in outlet stores though! Several of mine are from the outlets


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> no, unfortunately. Despite their wild popularity, they are no longer made. You can sometimes find them in outlet stores though! Several of mine are from the outlets


I might look for what outlets are around here although chances to find a new Selma are probably very slim. 
I am looking for a small studded one for now. What size is the medium you were talking about earlier, please?


----------



## *Jenn*

andral5 said:


> I might look for what outlets are around here although chances to find a new Selma are probably very slim.
> I am looking for a small studded one for now. What size is the medium you were talking about earlier, please?




so, for the top handle bags (called the selma satchel), there are two sizes: medium, and large.
for crossbody bags (called the selma messenger), there are two sizes: mini, and medium.

all of my bags are the medium satchel


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> so, for the top handle bags (called the selma satchel), there are two sizes: medium, and large.
> for crossbody bags (called the selma messenger), there are two sizes: mini, and medium.
> 
> all of my bags are the medium satchel


Thank you for reminding me the differences! I’ve been mostly on the Hamiltons subforum, so I kind of forgot Selma’s types. I definitely want the satchels. Maybe one - and only one - messenger for very quick going out but I love the satchels. Are the medium size roomy enough?


----------



## *Jenn*

andral5 said:


> Thank you for reminding me the differences! I’ve been mostly on the Hamiltons subforum, so I kind of forgot Selma’s types. I definitely want the satchels. Maybe one - and only one - messenger for very quick going out but I love the satchels. Are the medium size roomy enough?



i find them very roomy! What do you carry on a daily basis? I can post a pic later if you’d like!


----------



## *Jenn*

Omg I just scored a steel gray that was mislabeled as dark dune


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> i find them very roomy! What do you carry on a daily basis? I can post a pic later if you’d like!


Not really on a daily basis, I’m WFH. So my medium/large bags are now dormant in their dustbags. I wear now mostly small to medium bags. I don’t need room for a water bottle because I have a special carrier for that. But still, I need other small necessities In the bag.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> Omg I just scored a steel gray that was mislabeled as dark dune
> 
> View attachment 5352178



So. The listing had it mislabeled as dark dune. The photos (above) looked like steel gray. But in person it looks like cinder. I’m conflicted.
The color is VERY different from the photos. I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## LipglossedX

*Jenn* said:


> So. The listing had it mislabeled as dark dune. The photos (above) looked like steel gray. But in person it looks like cinder. I’m conflicted.
> The color is VERY different from the photos. I’m not sure what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5357886



If it's silver hardware I bet it's Cinder! I bought one years ago liking the color online but in person it had more of brown/tan tone in some light than I was thinking.


----------



## curliegirl

*Jenn* said:


> Here is my (almost complete!) rainbow
> 
> Still need:
> Palm (green)
> Peanut (tan)
> 
> i go back and forth regarding luggage (brown) but I want an even number lol
> i also want steel gray (dark gray, like charcoal), for sentimental reasons, but it is impossible to find
> 
> View attachment 5349611


Absolutely beautiful...wow, wow, wow.  Lucky to have all those. Such beautiful colors.


----------



## *Jenn*

LipglossedX said:


> If it's silver hardware I bet it's Cinder! I bought one years ago liking the color online but in person it had more of brown/tan tone in some light than I was thinking.



yes, its silver hardware. it definitely looks like cinder in person. it really sucks, i thought i had finally found a steel gray. i do not love cinder so will probably end up reselling.


----------



## curliegirl

*Jenn* said:


> yes, its silver hardware. it definitely looks like cinder in person. it really sucks, i thought i had finally found a steel gray. i do not love cinder so will probably end up reselling.


Have you checked or Tradesy or Poshmark? It looks like they are pretty many pre loved. Not bad shape either.


----------



## *Jenn*

curliegirl said:


> Have you checked or Tradesy or Poshmark? It looks like they are pretty many pre loved. Not bad shape either.



there’s a ton of Pearl gray but Not steel gray


----------



## curliegirl

*Jenn* said:


> there’s a ton of Pearl gray but Not steel gray


I guess they are getting harder to find. Good luck. Hope you find one soon.


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> So. The listing had it mislabeled as dark dune. The photos (above) looked like steel gray. But in person it looks like cinder. I’m conflicted.
> The color is VERY different from the photos. I’m not sure what to do.
> 
> View attachment 5357886


Wow, it looks like a completely different item. I would’ve returned it if decided not to keep it.


----------



## D&Blady

I had one and liked it.I was not too happy finding out an ex boyfriend stolen and sold it for money to support his drug habit.I did get back at him for, he went to jail for it reporting him to the police


----------



## *Jenn*

andral5 said:


> Wow, it looks like a completely different item. I would’ve returned it if decided not to keep it.


 
i tried to reach out to the seller but she wouldn’t respond. I ended up requesting a return based on the drastic color difference. The seller accused me of switching it for a different bag, but I had video’d myself opening the package and you can clearly see that it’s the lighter color. Poshmark sided with me and I sent it out yesterday, hopefully I’ll get my money back in the next few days.


----------



## andral5

*Jenn* said:


> i tried to reach out to the seller but she wouldn’t respond. I ended up requesting a return based on the drastic color difference. The seller accused me of switching it for a different bag, but I had video’d myself opening the package and you can clearly see that it’s the lighter color. Poshmark sided with me and I sent it out yesterday, hopefully I’ll get my money back in the next few days.


Wow! You were right on when you decided to video record the unpacking. I only take pics… Great thing that Poshmark saw the truth! 
IT happened to me with a RM tote bag. It came fast, great at visual inspection, I accepted the order and in only a few days of wearing it, one bottom corner came open. It was obviously glued and Idid not notice that - not that I was looking for such a thing. Sent pics to Poshmark and they refunded me on the spot but told me to inspect items more throughly next time.
How are some people even thinking of scamming customers?!


----------



## *Jenn*

Ugh! This is the 3rd time I’ve bought a selma that was shoved into a box that was too small.  You cannot do that with a structured bag!!

I’m frustrated








I have always just sent them back. But do y’all think there’s a way to fix this??


----------



## Purseloco

Maybe blow dryer heat would straighten it.


----------



## *Jenn*

Purseloco said:


> Maybe blow dryer heat would straighten it.



i'm going to try that later tonight. i submitted a claim to return.

when i contacted the seller, she said, "hi love! the sides are actually meant to be folded in for more security! they can be worn either way!" i said "no, that is not true." she then argued with me that "a clerk at the michael kors store" told her and even showed her hold to fold them in


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> i'm going to try that later tonight. i submitted a claim to return.
> 
> when i contacted the seller, she said, "hi love! the sides are actually meant to be folded in for more security! they can be worn either way!" i said "no, that is not true." she then argued with me that "a clerk at the michael kors store" told her and even showed her hold to fold them in




poshmark authorized the return, so she went back to usps today!


----------



## Minkette

Deep Teal Medium Selma - new to me!


----------



## Minkette

Scored a great deal on medium Grape Selma!


----------



## *Jenn*

Minkette said:


> Scored a great deal on medium Grape Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425956



bag twins! grape was one of my first selmas! i found it on poshmark, only labelled as "michael kors purple purse" , its a wonder i even found it, haha! grape is one of the best colors, imo! it is very rich!


----------



## Minkette

Scored a large red Selma in near perfect condition for 35$ from eBay auction! Need to figure out how to get the imprint from handles from storage out …


----------



## Minkette

*Jenn* said:


> there’s a ton of Pearl gray but Not steel gray


Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get up to $30 off.
https://merc.li/xBMJt8fZb

jen - is this the right color? Seller said it’s dark gray.


----------



## *Jenn*

Minkette said:


> Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get up to $30 off.
> https://merc.li/xBMJt8fZb
> 
> jen - is this the right color? Seller said it’s dark gray.



that may be it!


----------



## Minkette

*Jenn* said:


> that may be it!


Someone purchased it! Hopefully it was you!


----------



## *Jenn*

Minkette said:


> Someone purchased it! Hopefully it was you!



It was!!! Thank you so much for finding it!!   
I really think it is steel gray! The logo is crooked just like on my other 2!


----------



## Minkette

*Jenn* said:


> It was!!! Thank you so much for finding it!!
> I really think it is steel gray! The logo is crooked just like on my other 2!


Yay! As soon as I saw it, I was like… I know someone that wanted that! Can’t wait to see pictures! Hope it’s the one!!!


----------



## shesays

Minkette said:


> Scored a large red Selma in near perfect condition for 35$ from eBay auction! Need to figure out how to get the imprint from handles from storage out …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429293


These are so beautiful. I have always eyed these but never get one. I'm jealous heh.


----------



## Minkette

WHY DO PEOPLE TUCK THE SIDES OF SELMAS IN TO SHIP THEM?
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
! Stoppppppp! My second damaged bag. Just going to sell it and disclose  damage.


----------



## LipglossedX

Minkette said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE TUCK THE SIDES OF SELMAS IN TO SHIP THEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433637
> View attachment 5433638
> View attachment 5433639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Stoppppppp! My second damaged bag. Just going to sell it and disclose  damage.



Sad (and frustrating!) I don't get it... it's clearly a structured bag?


----------



## *Jenn*

Minkette said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE TUCK THE SIDES OF SELMAS IN TO SHIP THEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433637
> View attachment 5433638
> View attachment 5433639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Stoppppppp! My second damaged bag. Just going to sell it and disclose  damage.



i have received way too many of these with the sides tucked in. One seller actually argued with me that “they’re designed to be tucked in for more security”. Now when I buy a selma I ask the seller to ship it in an oversized box.


----------



## *Jenn*

Minkette said:


> Yay! As soon as I saw it, I was like… I know someone that wanted that! Can’t wait to see pictures! Hope it’s the one!!!



it is definitely steel gray! But it reeks of cigarette smoke. The seller claims it is her daughters bag but that no one in the house smokes. Mercari won’t authorize a return based on odor bc it is not able to be proven. Seller said “fine send it back but you’ll have to pay return shipping”.

idk. I may see if I can air it out. I don’t think it’s right that I lose out on $30 ($12.95 shipping each way) bc they didn’t disclose an odor.

also slightly misshapen but I can work with that by stuffing it for awhile.


----------



## Minkette

*Jenn* said:


> it is definitely steel gray! But it reeks of cigarette smoke. The seller claims it is her daughters bag but that no one in the house smokes. Mercari won’t authorize a return based on odor bc it is not able to be proven. Seller said “fine send it back but you’ll have to pay return shipping”.
> 
> idk. I may see if I can air it out. I don’t think it’s right that I lose out on $30 ($12.95 shipping each way) bc they didn’t disclose an odor.
> 
> also slightly misshapen but I can work with that by stuffing it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5434486


Omg it smells?! I’m so sorry! Ugh that is sooooo frustrating. You would think you would not have to ask these things…. After my last purchase I think im done with preloved for a while. Again, im so sorry!


----------



## so12monc

*Jenn* said:


> it is definitely steel gray! But it reeks of cigarette smoke. The seller claims it is her daughters bag but that no one in the house smokes. Mercari won’t authorize a return based on odor bc it is not able to be proven. Seller said “fine send it back but you’ll have to pay return shipping”.
> 
> idk. I may see if I can air it out. I don’t think it’s right that I lose out on $30 ($12.95 shipping each way) bc they didn’t disclose an odor.
> 
> also slightly misshapen but I can work with that by stuffing it for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5434486


You can air it outside, just no direct sunlight. I have used an open box of baking soda inside a zip bag (not closed). I have wiped down the fabric liner with clorox wipes (there's no actual bleach in it). Also have used an open zip bag of charcoal. It does take a while to get the odor out. Hope you find something that gets the smell out! 

Once you get the smell out, moisturize the leather, shape / stuff it & put it in a hot car (out of direct sunlight) untill it is shaped up. You can also use a hair dryer to heat it up & gently push out any creases from the inside. Takes a while with the hair dryer though.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Scored a large red Selma in near perfect condition for 35$ from eBay auction! Need to figure out how to get the imprint from handles from storage out …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429293


You can try heating up the area with a blow dryer, the over stuffing while still warm. Let it sit for a few days


----------

